# World on black & white - 1 photo per post (open thread)



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit, USA*

Detroit, MI by JayCass84, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Joe Louis fist in black and white, Detroit - USA*

In your face! by Notkalvin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Renissance Center, Detroit - USA*

When you look to the sky... by Kc Jacoby Photography LLC, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

THE WORLD IS A STRANGE PLACE... by 1968mike, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

SMALL GIRL WITH A BIG GUN... by 1968mike, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit, USA*

Spirit of Detroit - B+W by w4nd3rl0st (InspiredinDesMoines), on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Agia Triada monastery, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, Crete, Greece - The Janissaries Mosque*








my shot


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogotá - Colombia*


Lights of Bogotá by Filippo Manaresi, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Spinalonga, east Crete, Greece. Venetian fortress.*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Modern Urbanization in Tehran by Nima Hajirasouliha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
WHAT´S ON THE MENU TODAY... by 1968mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City!*
NYC by zoeblue_photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
MAC (8) by zemengao1964, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris in black and white by Georgia Fowler | Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana - Cuba*


Havana by Never Mind The Balrogs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sincholagua - Ecuador*


50/52 by ateneita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon - Portugal*


nmr022 2011 by Nuno M. Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Cristobal - Venezuela*


Viaducto Viejo by AgusValenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blois (Loir-et-Cher), France*
Château de Blois #6 by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaneohe bay, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
KANEOHE MORNING BLACK AND WHITE by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*










https://flic.kr/p/eC6bBv


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland. Construction of the Łódź Fabryczna railway station.*








my shot


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ouro Preto / Brazil*









Sidnei Vladisauskis


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tokyo / Japan*









Chris Yew


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Almiros river, west Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Night by clauslp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
You r a Ghost, you r lost...you r nowhere. by Fadi Chahine, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Chania, old harbour, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*One World Trade Center, NYC*
One World Trade Center (NYC) by manuela.martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Old Cairo Street - Egypt*


Old Cairo, Al Moez st. by alfy's, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A public Fountain, Santiago - Chile*


Santiago de Chile, pileta pública #Flickr12Days by Alejandro Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Puerta de Alcalá-Madrid by FRANCISCO DE BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Webb Bridge, Melbourne - Australia*


Melbourne, Australia :: Webb Bridge by -yury-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Taj Mahal - India*


Sweeper of Agra by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Ipanema" Rio de Janeiro by VECTORINO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tanner St, Druid St & Shard by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Le Gondole by M Zappano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Epidavros theater, Peloponnese (Greece)*
BW Epidaurus Theatre by djagil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copacabana Titicaca Lake - Bolivia*


Copacabana, Titicaca lake, Isla del Sol, Bolivia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hangzhou - China*



Puente by Enrique Garcia Polo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chuao bay - Venezuela*



La bahía de Chuao en blanco y negro by DianaJV3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quiapo Church Manila - Philippines *


Quiapo Church by Michael Cabrales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manhattan Bridge from Brooklyn, New York*


Dumbo Streetlife by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Downtown Detroit - USA*

Downtown Detroit by Mike Fritcher Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Jose Maria Etxeberry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by Night by wwweaker, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Skater by kohlmann.sascha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Midtown, New York City*
Midtown by Stu Ball, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Arcos da Lapa by rafaxavi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Night in Montmarte, Paris (France)*
Night in Montmarte by rikardjrnesten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morondava - Madagascar*


Les géants by Cyril Blanchard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riyadh - Saudi Arabia*


King Abdullah Financial District - KAFD by KhanSaqib, on Flickrv


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lima - Perú*


Lima city roundabout by Johannes Huwe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich - Switzerland *


maman de Louise Bourgeois by Toni_V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta harbour, Malta*
042910-209F by kzzzkc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznan - Poland*


The Mystery of the Working Man and Train number 9 by ewitsoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valletta - Malta*


Valletta: side street by HelenBushe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam - Netherland*


Amsterdam by bura80, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
City Hall by Rob Dietrich Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
IMG_8496 by Toni "Eidan", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
009978 - Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa BNW by infosec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Morges, Switzerland*
Morges city, Switzerland by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Perfect day by Thomas Rousing Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yosemite National Park, California (U.S.A.)*
I Can See For Miles by davidseibold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Road to Mount Cook, New Zealand*
New Zealand black & white series - driving to mt cook by muddii, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old Sana'a, Yemen*
Old Sanaa black and white by Miss Blüeberry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane through welder's glass by philipsavory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Izmir, Turkey*
Young Lovers In Izmir, Turkey by Sailing "Footprints: Real to Reel" (Ronn ashore), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Downtown Miami throught the Miami River by Photos by Rick Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Verda Sigura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, France*
c'est la crise by padetraka33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Helsinki, Finland*
P9284389 by Kimmo Räisänen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Magic by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carlsmith beach park, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Carlsmith Beach Park by travelingseas, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Speicherstadt, Hamburg, Germany*









Frank Schmidt


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tram in Budapest, Hungary*









Frank Schmidt


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Garopaba beach, Brazil*









Otávio Nogueira


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Street of São Luís, Brazil*









Maxwell Mariano


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Coimbra, Portugal*









Rubén Pérez Eugercios


----------



## tanosho (Sep 7, 2010)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
-


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Singapore*









Dirk Raffel


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ubud, Bali, Indonesia*









Tim Parker


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Congreso desde el Palacio Barolo B&N by Andreozzi Martin Ezequiel, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Rosario, Argentina*


Rosario brilla de noche by Betolandia, on Flickr


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Bogota City

*







https://www.flickr.com/...​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ushba, Caucasus Mountains, Georgia*









Rastislav Ďurica


----------



## Kristen-123 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Medellin
*
*Colombia*









https://www.flickr.com/...​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aruba - Dutch Antilleans *


There's always a space to pause and think.... by rssarma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Skyline by D. R. HILL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo - Brazil*


I ♥ SP by Fábio de Oliveira [Pixel Inc.], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Renaissance by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tunis - Tunisia*


Tunis - Tunisia by Yassine_Hakimi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riobamba – Ecuador*


Riobamba, Ecuador by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Caffé Dog by ozcagrr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nachvak Fiord, Newfoundland-Labrador - Canada*


Two Rays by bshieldsnc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Charles's Church, Vienna - Austria*


St. Charles's Church, Vienna - Moon Light by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salt Camel Caravan in Danakil Depression - Ethiopia*


Salt Camel Caravan in Danakil Depression by anthony pappone photography, on Flick


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Badshahi Mosque, Lahore _ Pakistan*


TGIF by Yasin Hassan - ياسين حسن, on Flickrr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guatemala Congress hall – Guatemala*


Guatemala National Palace by Josué Morales Guatemala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geneva- Switzerland* 


Geneva by needler_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuwait City, Kuwait*


a night of light. by Socceraholic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey Mexico by nydialilian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Divide by DanHarrison., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
009973 - Malta by M.Peinado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki Beach In B&W by cstout21, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Atlantic road, Norway*
bridge on the atlantic road by Globetrotter_J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, France*
La Rochelle by SANDIE BESSO, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Stanely Park, Vancouver, Canada*









Claire Chao


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Salvador, Brazil*









beto felix


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Parati, Brazil*









Renan Luna


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Budapest, Hungary*









Peter Lorincz


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*The Dark Hedges, Northern Ireland, United Kingdom*









Janet Wippell


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Supermoon over Detroit - USA*

Supermoon, Detroit by .insomniac, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit - USA*

Guardian Building Interior by .insomniac, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit - USA*

Detroit 2014 by .insomniac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Hang Em High by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Street in Downtown Beirut (Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Man in the square by Andrés Caldera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*
Cairo Skyline by Brad Watson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Hellenic Parliament by frisch-luft.ch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
20141003-DSC00282.jpg by drronsphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
kimball by drew*in*chicago, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
P9110701 by lukeaveil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
P9110884 by lukeaveil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
059 by AlexJamesKerr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
sept 14 toronto downtown--13 by AslanBaboon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
The Tower and the Ring by Ben Roffelsen Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
AW120-1614.jpg by Xpressor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Sunrise @ Cape Town Waterfront (Cape Town) (III) by manuela.martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, Greece*
DSC_5476bw by Andrekal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heidelberg, Germany*
Heiliggeistkirche Heidelberg by seelenpfluecker // www.2wielicht.net, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Cidade do silêncio by juliagiacomini, on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

- Bordeaux, France :

https://flic.kr/p/ivynVU​

9569 by Saperlipopette !, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut downtown by amal MC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Skyline by D. R. HILL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brooklyn Bridge, NYC*
Brooklyn Bridge in New York by Mikhail Kusayev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
La teta de Madrid by The Pumpkin Theory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les Sables d'Olonne, Vendée (France)*
Samedi 11 octobre 2014, France, Vendée, Les Sables d'Olonne, le manège sur le Remblai by olivier vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam Skyline by pwi100, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hiroshima, Japan*
camera510 by camera510, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
boulevard on the Bay || Taxi View by HaRsH- beyond the lens On || OFF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Goa, India*
Prayers by Pathikrit Gupta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong, Shanghai Waterfront by HutchSLR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong skyscrapers, Shanghai by HutchSLR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Opera House by Martín E., on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

Bordeaux, France :

https://flic.kr/p/ekSwz2​

8508 by Saperlipopette !, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Down The Stairs by FuzzyMannerz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City by night*
New York Cityscape by iBrandan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Downtown Montreal 67 by David OMalley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore by brandonboen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour Eiffel, Paris (France)*
Tour Eiffel, Paris, France by Ted Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSC_0195 by gianlucasimonella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Green sand beach, Big island (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Green Sands Beach by aloha_bigmike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_4666 by vizcsap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
there by manoni81, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dublin, Ireland*
Street Walk by plofiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
The Gondolier by Ulstad Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulon, France*
La Garde, France, sept 14. by Chris Maris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Somewhere in Scotland*
Back Street. by knicksen.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mountain Peak (Alberta), Canada*
Mountain Peak In Clouds (Alberta, Canada) by The Photography of Ken Lane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio, Texas (U.S.A.)*
San Antonio, TX by akaap, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by Arturo Marín, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Andorra La Vella*









JMZAMORA2012


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Montréal, Canada*









Duric


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Silveira beach, Brazil*









deltafrut


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









rabbit.pierre


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Oppstrynsvatnet, Norway*









oliver.herbold


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Swakopdune, Namibia*









Andrea~ac


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Victoria Station, Mumbai, India*









sigfrido2012


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*London, United Kingdom*









Nacho


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Landmannalaugar, Iceland*









Jacques Meynier de Malviala


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Romanesque, old cathedral - Salamanca - Spain*


Las alturas del templo by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*The Forgotten, El Torno - Extremadura - Spain*


The Forgotten by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr​


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit, USA*

Woodward Fountain by Cherie S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


view from the tate by ONE DIGITAL EYE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle, Oregon _ US*


Seattle in Black and White by John Westrock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
black and white city by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Preto e Branco - Rio de Janeiro by mariohowat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid in b&w by Anna Schwensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Black and White, Under the Birdge, Notre Dame, Paris, France by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Black and White, Standing Still World Champion at George Pompidou Plaza, Paris, France by Fragga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Goal by orsoph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
Gozo --- Ta' Pinu by Drinu C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guanare - Venezuela*


Guanare 
Santuario Nacional Nuestra Señora de Coromoto by Lex Arias - LeoAr Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annecy, Haute-Savoie*
Black and White Canal by zbdh12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan Skyline by Giorgino23, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lózd, Poland
Untitled by Krzysztof 1973, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Cartagena B/W 12 by Memo Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey Mexico by nydialilian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati Central Business District, Philippines by Justin James Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, Sweden by Katerina Kubatina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*
DSCN9639 by moritzmüller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Solitário Pescador by mariohowat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La bourse oiu la vie by PhilND8, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by Rob Mchale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Untitled by alex bickford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
untitled-54 by level twenty three, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monte Carlo train station*
DSC03658.jpg by BrigitteBear, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

Trip...

Black White by antok foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*It will be alright*
It will be alright. by Nattawot Juttiwattananon (NJ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Banos Town, Ecuador*
Ecuador.1002 by jano_pics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durban - South Africa*


Durban Vodacom Beach Africa 2004 by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Andilana, Nosy Be - Madagascar*


Andilana - Nosy Be - Madagascar by richard.malaurie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trinco - Sri Lanka*



Super ^ 2 by Mind & Brain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong skyscrapers Black and White, Shanghai by HutchSLR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Find the Peek of the Tower by The Collecting Traveler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech Republic*
Blues en el Puente de Carlos by Yetypepsi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Approach by Greg Lebreton | photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Opera House by ah_seep, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by janine_verhoeff1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris bonus - 38 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
l2014-2 by guido_b, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest by night, Hungary*
_DSF4507 BN_small by Andreauuu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
ticket to ride ! by Raymond Paul - SP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Autumn*
in leaf by Foide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mongolian desert*
Mongolia #1 by rigno, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit, USA*

Looking out at Detroit by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

*- Bordeaux, France :*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
ściana wschodnia by _igi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
#Downtown #SanFranciso #Lifestyle & MissionDistrict #architecture by Tommy Noshitsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Transamerica by radekhofman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Санкт-Петербург, Россия by zzuka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Metallic City by burgerga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro street scenes, Brazil*
Untitled by Rodrigo Peddinghausen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Arc de Triomphe (1 of 1) by Christopher.Arnaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - 13ème - Bords de Seine by xmairephoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Druid St, Abbey St & Shard by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia.

Phnom Penh, Cambodia - Tira at Tuol Slang (S21) Interrogation Prison by Mio Cade, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Thom, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia.

The Forgotten by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
Cultura, passato, luoghi da esplorare. Malta, Gozo, Comino. by Fansphotolife, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia.

Black, White and a little bit of Gray. #AngkorWat #SiemReap #Cambodia by RomeDylan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ta Prohm Temple, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia.

tangled by Joti Weijers-Coghlan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
No mirage in the desert by Box of Badgers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap Province, Cambodia.

Cesar-140503-0235-Editar-Editar.jpg by Crusat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Hötorget, Konserthuset | _DSC5512 by beskowbild, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Lujiazui Park in Mono by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Marin Headlands Coastal Trail by Ronald Miles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Another Night in Gamla by zoonyzoozoodazoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Love Is All Around - Pont des Arts, Paris by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Big Ben and Westminster Bridge B&W by a.souppes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Nebbia sul Canal Grande by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
15 by Howieleem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Back Passage by Mark Hadlow Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
* by Sonnar Kaze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Southern Cross Station by buberfan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manama, Bahrain*
city of manama by azahar photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit, USA*

Wayne State University by kmaz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit, USA*

Enigmatic by quo_vadis_detroit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Downtown Subway in Vancouver - Canada*



Underground Commuter/Selfire. by Nattawot Juttiwattananon (NJ), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Ruins temple, Cambodia*

Ruins, Battambang by The Ends of Invention, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Baphoun Temple, Cambodia*

_MG_4426 by Ron Worobec, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Ta Prom Temple, Cambodia*

Apsara, please welcome! by Mardy Suong, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Asaksa, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
L1006960 - Shanghai by c-head, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSC_8711_LR4-2 by Photographer with an unusual imagination, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hội An, Vietnam*

edt-212 by Santo(thanks for 860,000 +views!!), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul Turkey - Adrian's light by andreabuonocore.eu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Cold in Red Square by bluesteel44, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin streetphotography by berlinka_lg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City skyline*
Chrysler B&W by Ben Hutson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro - Brazil by wjunior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Futvolei by wjunior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Downtown. by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona station, Spain*
[email protected] by abraxasson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris - La Defense, France*
La Défense (Paris) by Philippe Clabots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris by night, France*
Paris Bridge at night by Phychi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Acropolis, city of Athens (Greece)*
Athens #13 by James_2nd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poipu beach, Kauai (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Relaxing by the Beach House on Kauai by Evan Gearing (Evan's Expo), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
City Walk by Nate Milo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*
SP by Leonardo Cardozo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Good morning Lima!!! by danipohn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Vienna Skyline (Fuji X100S) by [bruno raffa], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Metropol Parasol by KrolopFoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stonehenge, U.K.*
Stonehenge 2014 by wojtekappleseed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*8 Spruce Street, NYC*
8 Spruce Street by t.j.finch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
WWPW-2014 V&A Waterfront Cape Town 9 by Jan Pool, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Forbidden city, Beijing (China)*
Forbidden City by Yassi Bari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tomar, Portugal*
scatto di bimba sulla diagonale by Franco La Barbera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zanzibar*


Zanzibar Jambiani by www.gaelfortier.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kidwelly Castle, Wales - UK*


Kidwelly Castle by Paula J James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Westbound by MattyD90, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bayon Temple, Cambodia*

October 26, 2014 at 11:01AM by DanCarrPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Cambodian monks, Cambodia*

4 Monks at Angkor Wat, Siem Reap - Cambodia (B&W) by M. Khatib, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Royal Palace in Phnom Pen, Cambodia*

Temple Inside the Royal Palace in Phnom Pen, Cambodia by photobek, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Ta Prohm Temples, Siem Reap, Cambodia*

"Nature Re-Claims" - Ta Prohm Temples, Siem Reap, Cambodia by TravelsWithDan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Jingan District - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*

Towers of Light! by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
"Jätten" på Sergels torg | DSCF0079 by beskowbild, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow Motociclista Black And White B/w Daily by Abdullah Atwiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Putrajaya - Malaysia *


Putrajaya. V by Azad Azahar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
IMG_6010 by Natalie.Ann.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by denis.senkov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*A beacon at the rocky coast of Summerstrand, Port Elizabeth, South Africa.*

The Beacon by Esther Seijmonsbergen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*New Years Day' at 'Melkweg, The Max', Amsterdam *

New Years Day by Brian Krijgsman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

* Bondi beach, Sydney*

Sculpture By The Sea 2014 I by Crouchy69, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Yosemite Falls, USA*

Yosemite Falls in black and white. #yosemitenationalpark #yosemite #NationalPark #NPS DAY 03 OF the black and white challenge. by chirhoiotasigma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina, Malta*
Mdina B&W by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesolonghi, Greece*
Fisherman drain the water from the boat... by Ipapanti Tomara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin (France)*
Une matinée à Strasbourg-12.jpg by Yves AUBOYER Ouaf-Ouaf.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest by night, Hungary*
31 by Max Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Teens by Sam.Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
M. by cat_collector, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney in the Sun. by TOXTETH L8, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
B&W by josephzohn | flickr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague in Fog by romanboed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City skyline*
New York Uptown Skyline by Chris-Håvard Berge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Center City by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London tube, U.K.*
Back On Track by TS446Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest by night, Hungary*
32 by Max Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
Storseisundet bridge by boris_shevchuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Hill of Buildings (Toronto, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

near *Observation Point in Zion National Park, Utah, USA*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

Looking over the edge of *FL Ricketts Falls, Ricketts Glen State Park, PA, USA*









by me


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Delicate Arch, Utah, USA
*

2014_10_22_0251 by scottandersonphoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*The Shafer Trail Road drops into Shafer Canyon, Utah, USA
*

2014_10_23_0172 by scottandersonphoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*kayenta, arizona, USA
*

the land by Man in the Road, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Landscape Arch
Arches National Park
Utah, USA*

Landscape Arch B&W by Kevin Michael Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baldock England - UK*


Rain at Letchworth [Explored] by Neal_T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niwot, Colorado - US*


Electric Skies in Black and White by Striking Photography by Bo Insogna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Les clients arrivent by Paolo Pizzimenti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia street scene, U.S.A.*
curious by mfauscette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fish Creek, Wisconsin (U.S.A.)*
Windy day in Fish Creek by Plump Panda Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perch Rock Lighthouse, New Brighton (U.K.)*
Perch Rock Lighthouse by Sharon Dow Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palmyra, Syria*
Palmyre by jeansebd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Giza pyramids and Sphynx, Egypt*
Cairo - Pyramids by simoncbrown1, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Knossos palace, Crete, Greece*








my shot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*New South Wales, Australia*

Shades of the Leura Cascades by dlerps, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*France.*

Cemetery by wildfirehv, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Washington State, USA*

In a Sentimental Mood by rowjimmy76, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Death Valley Dunes, USA*

2008-12-10 Death Valley Dune - Final 7-7-2011 750 by Cole Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Tower 42, London*

Tower 42 by sisyphus007, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Noyarey, France*



Picnic en montagne by ghismary, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

from *Grand View Point in Canyonlands National Park, Utah, USA*









by me


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Somewhere in South Central Coast, Vietnam*

On the way back by Asian Hideaways Photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*USS Alabama battleship*









Source


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Las Vegas, Nevada, USA*

Early Morning Light by Hieroglyphics..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ _*WWII Memorial, DC, USA*_
Its coloured photo, not a monochrome one (black & white)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chantilly, Picardie (France)*
Château de Chantilly - Picardie - France - Automne_-13 by raf hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Washington State, USA*

Untitled by Patrick Hawks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Washington State, USA*

Untitled by Patrick Hawks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*North rim of Crater Lake, Oregon, USA*

North rim of Crater Lake by bodiegroup, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bridal Veil Creek, Oregon, USA*

Bridal Veil Creek by Brooke Hoyer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Boats in the harbor sit in calm waters in downtown Portland, OR, USA*

Calm Waters by imboredalready, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Oregon, USA*

Wonderland by Thuncher Photography (Million+ Views Club), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

* Sparks Lake, OR, USA*

Winter's Dream by Thuncher Photography (Million+ Views Club), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Place de L'Étoile (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Fuji X-E1 Building Street Shadow Bangkok Black&White by warapong jitpakdee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
On Baker's Street by http://www.henriksundholm.com/, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*NYC by night*
New York Cityscape by iBrandan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Final da noite no Rio de Janeiro by mariohowat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont des Arts & Institut de France by fabiolavima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Burj Al Arab, Dubai (U.A.E.)*
Dubai Skyline, Dubai, Burj Al Arab by WorldPixels, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

Stockholm by loungerie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Nevados Peak, Merida Venezuela*


Pico Los Nevados by luisdmu96, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Dubai*

Dubai Skyline, with the Burj Khalifa by WorldPixels, on Flickr


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Foto by: Hugo Augusto

Lisbon








https://www.fotografiadiaria.com.br/foto-do-dia/cenas/espelho-de-vida-de-hugo-augusto/


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Porto









http://corteadireito.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/na_noite_do_porto_by_mariadesconhecida.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Guimarães - Portugal









https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5135/5398623957_5735db3c85_z.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Berlin - Deutschland









http://www.hamburgfotos.de/bilder_berlin_panoramabilder/images/berlin_panorama_BP42.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Frankfurt - Deutschland









http://www.stefan-wensing.de/fotos/frankfurt-skyline-panorama.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
7 millions de personnes by Photographie - NT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vasteras, Sweden*
20140831_0028.jpg by thomasgunillasson, on Flickr


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Roma - Fontana di Trevi









http://images.photo-visible.com/photo_public/2007/8/800/800_99.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Dresden - Deutschland









http://www.bigcitypictures.de/images/product_images/popup_images/Dresden-Elbpanorama-124-1.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Budapeste









https://s3.amazonaws.com/artspan-fs...Budapest Hungary Black and White 65 WEB_1.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Belém Tower - Lisbon









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-avoRYiqD4...betrend_lifestyle_the_lisbon_bailerina_05.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Crossing Charm by Green Eyes 55, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naoshima island, Japan*
Naoshima Island by fabiolug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London by night, U.K.*
London night by Leigh Feaviour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bastia, Haute-Corse (France)*
20141031 Corsica-misc by MikeySee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo tower and the city by runslikethewind83, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool Marina by Ollie Smith Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Compact City by nima; hopographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon, Acropolis (Athens, Greece)*
Partenón by Juan P. Aparicio, on Flickr


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Madrid









https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/pedropac72/4104574440/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Mexico*

Postal del Palacio de Bellas Artes by SmokeBird, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Fogbank Over Toronto by Greg's Southern Ontario, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon - Portugal*


Lisbona by G.Francalanci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany*


People by RosLol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Arc de Triomphe by Luca Bobbiesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota - Colombia*


Bogotá by matteoprez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin - Ireland*


Dublin November 2009 by Airali80, on Flickr


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Istanbul









https://c2.staticflickr.com/6/5013/5392120425_43c08eb452_z.jpg


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*bus stop in front of Ulsan University in South Korea (울산 대학교)*









by me


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Pancras, London*


Monumental [EXPLORED] [FRONT PAGE] by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponferrada, Galiza - Spain*


Se Fala Galego (en la calle del Reloj). by Guille A Pando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camporedondo, Palencia - Spain*


"MAGIA A LOS PIES DEL ESPIGÜETE” by [[[ Juan PIXELECTA ]]], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami, Florida - US*


366- Metromover by Huey_Chris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Convention Center, San Juan - Puerto Rico*


Puerto Rico Convention Center by Luis Andrei Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Plata - Argentina*


Untitled by W.Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Singapore Skyline by terrylephotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Al Hariri mosque, Beirut - Lebanon - by C.Stramba-Badiali, on Flickr


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Athens









http://lh4.ggpht.com/-RKKCobb7t-w/U...te%2520Greece_thumb%255B2%255D.jpg?imgmax=800


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Edinburgh









http://cdn.c.photoshelter.com/img-g...town-old-town-stone-black-and-white-photo.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Braga








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...pg/1280px-Braga_Black_&_White_(867131351).jpg


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Antonio, Texas - US*


San Antonio Cityscape [in black & white] by Jim | jld3 photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cleveland, Ohio - US*


Downtown Cleveland Ohio Skyline by :France Photography:, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edmonton - Canada*


Downtown Edmonton by Saif.Baig.D90, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai - UAE*


Dubai Skyline and Palm Jumeirah Villas by Cliff Rozal, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholms subway - Sweden*:

morning commute by icedbuddha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Le Diner en Blanc - Mexico City 2014 by CronicasVicino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Isaac's cathedral interior, Saint Petersburg (Russia)*
Saint Isaac's dome in black and white by NRadivilov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
SEStockholmGamlaStan by FAVAustinTX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Karlovy Vary: Sunny day (b&w) by frolik2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
L1007238 by c-head, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Federal Plaza by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Skyline by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
R0010515 by agacamp, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

SEStockholmGamlaStan6B&W by FAVAustinTX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Nantouillet, Seine-et-Marne (France)*
Chateau de Nantouillet 77 by xavierbretez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Picture with Duke by David's_silvershots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest by night, Hungary*
IMG_4687 by MarcoLis, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dubai, Burj Al Arab with helicopter deck. by WorldPixels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Stand Tall by stephen.dinallo, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Financial by dscreativ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paseo Los Proceres, Caracas - Venezuela*


Paseo los Proceres (HDR) by moracarlos, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Lipari (Aeolian Islands) Sicily - Italy*











by Scott Wylie on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Angkor Wat complex, Cambodia
*

Buddha Head by wilsonchong888, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bayon Temple, Cambodia*

Bayon - Infrared by Scott Sharick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bayon Temple, Cambodia*

The Faces at Bayon by Scott Sharick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Angkor Wat hallway, Cambodia*

Angkor Wat by Lawrence Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Prasat Bakong, Cambodia*

20131129_Siem Reap_185 by Bowz2008, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Bayon Temple, Cambodia*

Siem Reap, Cambodia by annfran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Le Diner en Blanc - Mexico City 2014 by CronicasVicino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Náměstí Republiky street by sungsooleephoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Rain by remizova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City art*
NYC Fine Art by Greg Lebreton | photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
MAM - Rio de Janeiro by Geise Architecture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
IMG_5263b by klausmvz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal By Night by laurentblanchet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - Rio della Panada by zacke82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj and the Marriott by GFFW PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*OAKA olympic complex, Athens (Greece)*
OAKA by Andrekal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenoncheau, Indre-et-Loire (France)*
Château de Chenonceau XI by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

stockholm central station - set 5 #26 by train_spotting, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dubai Skyline, Dubai, Burj Al Arab by WorldPixels, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

D7K_1712bw by WorldPixels, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dubai, view from the Burj Khalifa with the "Big Ben" without a clock. by WorldPixels, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Dubai Skyline by Guillaume P. Boppe, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

NYC Scapes by Storkholm Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Milano, Italy*:

skyline di Milano by federicobianchi11, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Point Loma Lighthouse in B&W *

this is that old lighthouse up in the bluffs of Cabrillo National Monument Park in San Diego, California... USA










http://www.flickr.com/photos/setholiver1/5018555255/in/photostream/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Vatican Hallway, Italy
*
Vatican Hallway by davidmollerdk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Africa*

Untitled by davidmollerdk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Belem Tower in Lisbon, Portugal*

Belem Tower b&w - Lisboa by AndersWx, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Utah, USA*

Utah by CCH_1974, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*New Orleans, USA*

Place St. Charles by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Paduli, la Chiesa Madre, Italy*

Dark Church by michele.mastrosimone89, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*New York City, USA*

Chrysler Building by Titanium007, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Scotland*

The Tay Light by eric robb niven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney CBD [Explored 29-04-14] by -Harm-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City by night*
2014.10.07 || 055026 || Sights by sightsnbites, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
madrid downtown overcast by nacho bokeh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Regent's curves by DanielSan_05, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street of the Knights (Rhodes town), Rhodes island (Greece)*
Street of the Knights by Amy Frushour Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ That's colour photo, boyshow ...not a monochrome (black & white)


sorry guys, I remove it


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

A glimpse of Tyler's world. Photos taken during a long walk with Tyler along "roads less traveled by". Pennsylvania, USA


The Cavern (b&w) by Yellow Sky Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kronborg Castle, Denmark

Kronborg Castle by Bo Hvidt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Stockholm, Sweden

Untitled by NovaTHX, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Bonfire Night Fireworks display at the Gloucester Quay, England

Gloucester Fireworks Black and White by wacphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torla, Aragon - Spain*


Torla (Huesca) by Juan Antonio Capó, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santander, Cantabria - Spain*


El peñón de Santander by Chema Concellon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


Riverside by Angel Guirado (Yes We Canon), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*


Río Chicago by Andrés Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maule waterfall - Chile*


Salto del Rio Maule by mths_jcb_dnnr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro - Brazil*


Noite Rio de Janeiro - Pão de Açucar - Sugar Loaf by mariohowat, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*

Tunnel. by Daniel Boo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*:

Contemplating. by Daniel Boo, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*:

Untitled by NovaTHX, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*:

Untitled by NovaTHX, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*:

Untitled by NovaTHX, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gamla stan, Stockholm, Sweden*:

Untitled by NovaTHX, on Flickr

Untitled by NovaTHX, on Flickr

Untitled by NovaTHX, on Flickr

Untitled by NovaTHX, on Flickr

Untitled by NovaTHX, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Green Park near Buckingham Palace, London*









by me


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Malmö - Sweden*:

Untitled by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr

Untitled by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr

Untitled by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Malmö - Sweden*:

Untitled by Tomas Van Dalen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Huế, Vietnam*










Source


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ceiling of King's College Chapel, Cambridge, England

Ceiling of King's College Chapel, Cambridge by robin denton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

One Williams Center, Tulsa, USA
One Williams Center by fallsroad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Road to the Himalayas via Zoji La, India
The Zoji Pass by MartinSylvester Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bamburgh Castle, UK
Bamburgh Castle by Robert F. Stokes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yangshuo Night Show, China
Yangshuo Night Show, China by palazzo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Adriatica, McKinney, Texas, USA
Lake B&W by GrumpyPhotographer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lone Star Capitol, Austin, TX, USA
Lone Star Capitol by Thuncher Photography (Million+ Views Club), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Batad Rice Terraces, Ifugao - Philippines*


The Batad Rice Terraces, Ifugao, Philippines by Justin James Wright, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Oakleigh, Tasmania - Australia* 


Oakleigh mists by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Serengeti - Tanzania*


Tanzania June 2008 by CM f5.6, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rabat - Morocco *


Morning Dark Reflection by aminefassi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Guggenheim Bilbao Museoa by Bobjamrock87, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Seattle Great Wheel by Bob Noble Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*:

Stockholm by loungerie, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*:

Stockholm by loungerie, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*:

Stockholm by loungerie, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*:

Stockholm by loungerie, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*:

Stockholm by Marcel Häusler, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*The Legend of Krakatau*
Hell in the deep sea of Sunda Strait, Indonesia

Krakatoa (Krakatau, Krakatao) / Indonesia, Sunda Straits by flydime, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich - Germany*


Like a Tornado by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maritime Quarter, Wales - UK*


5 Red Arrows by dean.cummings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rufford Country Park - UK*


Did someone mention it might snow? by DaveKav, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Modern art museum, Rio de Janeiro (Brazil)*
Stairs by caos.foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
flatiron by Matteo Brusaschetto Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waterloo Station, London (U.K.)*
Waterloo Station Taxis by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Top of Yosemite Falls, Yosemite National Park, CA, US

Top of Yosemite Falls, Yosemite NP by tr0mbley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Die Wachsenburg bei Erfurt (Germany)


Wachsenburg by Ralf Krause, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Historical buildings along the canal in the city of Groningen, The Netherland

City Canal-Groningen by Roberto Braam, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

DSC05792 by Leonard-B, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hanstein Castle, Germany

Hanstein Castle in b&w by :: ed 37 ::, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

BlackDogWoods by BphotoR, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hamburg, Germany

Meßberghof by Jetstream200, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Sofia church, Stockholm, Sweden*:

Sofia Kyrka by canadianandrew, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Observatorielunden, Stockholm, Sweden*:

DSC06710.jpg by historietter, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tännforsen waterfall, Jämtland County, Sweden*:

Tännforsen by Heli Berg, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Ristafallet waterfall, Jämtland County, Sweden*:

Ristafallet by Heli Berg, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Santiago de Chile


Cantantes by rechever95, on Flickr
​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

in North Greece in the region of Macedonia..

drama city #6 by vegaslyra, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Slovenia

Žale Cemetry #2 by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur - Malaysia*


Kuala Lumpur || .M.O.R.N.I.N.G. by .S.Y.I.B.L.I., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A ruined factory – Reunion Island*


Ancienne usine de canne à sucre II by dono heneman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Inside of Bordeaux by sungsooleephoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North West - Botswana*


Sepia Elephant by Wild Dogger, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gros Piton *

Sugar Beach, Soufrière, St. Lucia










Gros Piton by jonathanpercy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Singapore_2013_Sands_näköala5_sepia_w by Petri_J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Day 4/7 of my Black and White Photo Challenge. This is a night skyline of Bangkok over Sukhumvit. by shazell212, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
between.the.ears by jonathancastellino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow skyscrapers, Russia*
untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Plattan in Stockholm, Sweden 14/11 2014. by photoola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
2014-11-21_19-04-30_144 by Glovebr2008, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
No Birds by Jae Storer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by Night by laurentblanchet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Ramblas. by knicksen.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Lastorder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Island of Comino, Malta*
Island by mirsavio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Greece*
sunset meditation by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*
Monaco at night C by Light Orchard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From Westminster Bridge in London. UK*










Big Ben B&W by Basic Elements Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'Western Facade', Notre-Dame Cathedral, Paris France *










'Western Facade', Notre-Dame Cathedral, Paris France (Long Exposure) by josecarlo1129, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami, florida - US*


Miami in Black & White by yandyr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dallas, Texas - US*


Push Button by Tomorrowville, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Robson and the Robson Glacier, British Columbia - Canada*


Snowbird by wboland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto - Canada *


Skating Ring - Black & White by Andrei.P, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Tram station
Alacant/Alicante - Spain
*


Tram station por Juan Carlos Molina Giménez, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Wold - UK*


stillness by M`s vision, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petes Beach, Florida - US*



St Petes beach storm by Russell Mitchelmore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lighthouse of Chania, Crete (Greece)*
to the lighthouse by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*
Santander bay - Spain
*


El peñón de Santander por Chema Concellón, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*
Santo Domingo el Antiguo church and square
Toledo - Spain
*


Plaza de Santo Domingo el Antiguo por Antonio Soler, en Flickr​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Huế Imperial Citadel, Vietnam*

Your Path by smithanyaphotography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Railway in Hanoi, Vietnam*

Railway in the Street by fredMin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken between Alessandria and Torino, Italy.*










like a wild horse over the hill by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palazzo Re Enzo *

Bologna. Italy










Palazzo Re Enzo by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Courcelles-Wagram, Paris, Île-de-France*










Levallois-Perret RER C by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Société Générale, LA DEFENSE. France*










Société Générale, LA DEFENSE by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Defense, Île-de-France, France*










The city is my church by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Louvre Museum in Paris at night with the Pavillon Denon at the right side. france*










Louvre Pyramid BW by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montmartre HDR BW. Paris, France*










Montmartre HDR BW by DinosaursAreNotDead, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany *


black and white by Crazy Ivory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City skyline*
NYC View by M0rris82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Architecture style of Paris, France*
Just some building by Gabriel M.A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
010403 - La Valeta by M.Peinado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Girl in the Rain by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Powerline line highway, Utah - US*


Powerline Highway by JasonCameron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St- Brieuc, Brittany - France*


Road to nowhere by guillaumemichelet, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BW / Orta San Giulio - Italy*










Pan_40439_50_ETM2_BW / Orta San Giulio - Italy by Dan//Fi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuitat Vella, Valence. Spain*










All gone, just ghost dancing by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Stockholm, Sweden metro*









by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bally's Hotel, Las Vegas *

The Bally's Hotel in Las Vegas.










Bally's Hotel, Las Vegas by szeke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Linden Grove, Castle Shannon, Pennsylvania. USA*










"The past is really almost as much a work of the imagination as the future." by Dave DiCello, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA*










"I believe in the imagination. What I cannot see is infinitely more important than what I can see." by Dave DiCello, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ford City, Pennsylvania. USA*










Crooked Creek Lake - B&W HDR by Dave DiCello, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pittsburgh in B&W . USA*










Pittsburgh in B&W HDR by Dave DiCello, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

West Concourse by jonathanpercy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Itamaraty Palace, Brazil

Itamaraty Palace [Monumental hall with view to the Mezzanine] by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Seattle Space Needle, WA, US

Space-Age Crown by 75Central Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

World Trade Station, NY, US

World Trade Station by Chally2015, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ronald Reagan Building
Washington, DC, US

Looking Up by Sun Dogs & Daylilies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Many worlds theory by m_travels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki - Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Downtown Honolulu from the Diamond Head Summit O'ahu (HI) October 2014 by Ron Cogswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
graffiti. by Antoine Demé, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swiss Mountain / A Day in Fall*










Swiss Mountain / A Day in Fall by swPicture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich by Night / The Bridge. Switzerland*










Zurich by Night / The Bridge by swPicture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich by Night / Hotel Central. Switzerland*










Zurich by Night / Hotel Central by swPicture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Winters Day I. Switzerland*










A Winters Day I by swPicture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swiss Mountain / Bürgenstock II*










Swiss Mountain / Bürgenstock II by swPicture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tierra del Fuego / Beagle Channel. Argentina*










Tierra del Fuego / Beagle Channel by swPicture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newfoundland, Canada.*

Taken Nov 24, 2014










University Center and Memorial Tower...; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tai Wo, Tai Po, Hong Kong*










Untitled by DENNIS CHAU | FOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal, Madeira*










Portugal, Madeira by Petteri Varis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kiev Maidan . Ukraina*










Kiev Maidan (2012) by talashko anton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Somanathapura temple (Karnataka), India*
ಸೋಮನಾಥಪುರ ದೇವಾಲಯ/Somanathapura Temple by Earthenframes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
homeless by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
GoPro Street 19 by AiramEmeEle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Chrysler Building by Denn-Ice, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Palais Garnier by XT Inc., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by tobi.heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugo - Spain*


Lugo, Galicia, España by Caty V. mazarias antoranz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruna- Spain*

Lo mejor será huir by David García., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
© by Almusaiti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Beach life by MaWi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Downtown Alley (Montreal) by Vincent pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Europe - France - Paris - Butte Montmartre by deniscalise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London, England, Thames River by Photography DMC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia Variation11 by Fotografik33 - www.fotografik33.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
steeL by niK10d, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Part of the Dubai skyline. by briankirkpatrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest by night, Hungary*
Kálvin tér 11/27/2014 by peterjosvai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Yasha_Mekhanizmov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Menhir by Empty Quarter, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Under the Stars. China*










Under the Stars by Matt Weller - IG @mattwellerphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Little street of Shanghai. China*










Little street of Shanghai by Guillaume Jourdan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai. China*










Oceans of skyscrapers by ·JERRYANG·, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai. China*










Flying in Shanghai by MilaMai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kiev Maidan. Ukraina*










Kiev Maidan (2012) by talashko anton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Madrid, Spain*










Arco de cuchilleros en familia by dprats, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Night&Moon. France*










Paris, Night&Moon by Lepidoptorologic beauty*, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rothenburg. Germany*










Siebersturm - Siebers Tower by vampire-carmen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Stack'em High by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Accademia by cptstrazza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by dsk !, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai Skyline , china*










Shanghai Skyline by Kaiser Sozer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gdańsk, Poland*










Jana z Kolna street, Gdańsk by Michal Drzewicz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gdańsk, Poland*










Mariacka street, Gdańsk by Michal Drzewicz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Miguel de Montañán. Spain*










Luz de atardecer by AvideCai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Collioure, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*










Untitled by albert buzzi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glacier NP, Montana. USA*










Lake Josephine reflections by ...arpi..., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antwerpen. Belgium*










Shadow of a Doubt by Jeffrey De Keyser, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, Japan*










horizons partagés by m-kit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake (Glacier National Park) . USA*










Iceberg lake symmetries by ...arpi..., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glacier, Glacier national park ...USA*










in the shadow of the mountains by ...arpi..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bakerloo line, London (U.K.)*
Parenthesis by http://thomasthorstensson.photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Crossing Powell by Jackie Link, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arkansas Hills MTB trails, U.S.A.*
2014_11_28_0083 by scottandersonphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piazza Del Popolo, Rome (Italy)*
Piazza Del Popolo by alliance1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Right Behind You by RDDesign99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Soldeu, Andorra*
VILLAGE: SOLDEU by JMZAMORA2012, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
ANDORRA LA VELLA by JMZAMORA2012, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Financial center of Rio, Brazil

Centro - Shapes by paolobeca, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

OPÉRA BASTILLE - PARIS 2014 by Alain ♥, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Warsaw, Poland

POLIN by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

IMG_9596 by DVZs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London. England

Ready For The World - London Office Life - Walkie Talkie by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Super Sgt by Fortunes2011. (sun has set), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Diamonds by Santo(thanks for 980,000 +views!!), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Matterhorn - Gornergrat *

Zermatt - Switzerland

]









Matterhorn - Gornergrat by Mustafa Digital Arts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bond Falls . Michigan. USA*










Bond Falls - UP MI by Mustafa Digital Arts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Whistler Mountains - British Columbia. Canada*










Whistler Mountains - British Columbia by Mustafa Digital Arts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skogafoss in Southern Iceland*










moving swiftly is what keeps you from freezing by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gimsøystraumen bridge on the Lofoten islands. Norway*










buckle your seatbelt Dorothy ... by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen harbour by night. Norway*










let's just call it a day by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Disney - The Wonderful World of Color - In Black & White - Wishes (Explored). FL. USA*










Disney - The Wonderful World of Color - In Black & White - Wishes (Explored) by Express Monorail, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Disney - - In Black & White - Wishes ). FL. USA*










Disney - Liberty Belle Black and White by Express Monorail, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*on the road to Tyalgum - b/w. Australia*










on the road to Tyalgum - b/w by starfishmoment, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forsyth Park Savannah, Georgia..USA*










Dancing Couple by PursuitofHappy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Doganaccia, Toscany, Italy*










Surfing alla Doganaccia by verjac, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venise. Italy*










Venise by Philippe POUVREAU, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alps (Switzerland)*










Alps (Switzerland) by sergeylebedev141, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Untitled by Alex Westfall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City skyline*
Revisited: © Concrete Jungle Series Photo: Che Rosales #nyc #skyline #manhattan #blackandwhite #bnw #brooklynbridge #brooklyn #eastriver #newyorkcity #freedomtower #buildings #skyscrapers by Che Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Le Grand Escalier by schmollmolch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont des Amoureux - Paris by ✬˚͜˚✬ ClaireLamri ✬˚͜˚✬, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blois, Cher (France)*
Château de Blois #6 by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Berlin Wall *

Wilhelmstraße, Berlin. Germany










The Berlin Wall by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Friedrichstraße station, Berlin, Germany.*










Friedrichstraße station, Berlin, Germany. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Fellsman , Garsdale, Settle & Carlisle Rly, England.*










The Fellsman , Garsdale, Settle & Carlisle Rly, England. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kildare, Ireland*










RPSI Marble City Tour by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*" George Stephenson " idles at Grosmont station on the North Yorkshire Moors Railway. UK*










44767 Black 5 " George Stephenson " by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lime avenue, co Kildare, Ireland.*











Summer lane. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ribblehead Viaduct, Yorkshire, England.*










Ribblehead Viaduct, Yorkshire, England. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carbis Bay, St Ives, Cornwall, England.*










Carbis Bay, St Ives, Cornwall, England. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dent Station, Cumbria, England. *

England's Highest mainline station










Dent Station, Cumbria, England. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kerry Mountain Farm, Ireland.*










Kerry Mountain Farm, Ireland. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*O'Brien's Tower, Cliffs of Moher, Co Clare, Ireland.*










O'Brien's Tower, Cliffs of Moher, Co Clare, Ireland. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abandoned, Lispole Viaduct, Co Kerry, Ireland.*








[/url]

Abandoned, Lispole Viaduct, Co Kerry, Ireland. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parks Castle, Lough Gill, Co Leitrim, Ireland*










Parks Castle, Lough Gill, Co Leitrim, Ireland by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Boat - Co Leitrim - Ireland.*










Lake Boat - Co Leitrim - Ireland. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unionhall, West Cork, Ireland.*










Unionhall, West Cork, Ireland. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
alone in the crowd by Kostis Tatakis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Göttinger Wall. Germany*










Göttinger Wall by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Göttinger . Germany*










Innenstadt by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gothenburg- Sweden:*

gothenburg by Frukostklubben, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*:

the City by Warren Levain, on Flickr


----------



## diehardbisdak (Aug 15, 2006)

wrong post


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*near Nation metro station, Paris, France*









by me


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Mộc Châu, Vietnam*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Vietnam*










Source


----------



## Riq-10 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Algiers Casbah*

Not in the Casbah ! by HK Karim, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bagan, Myanmar*









Source

Going to school


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Reforma by Monitor Encendido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Streets - Nanjing Road by tamjty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
..Kingdom of Heaven.. by SpaceCadet37, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by loungerie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
NYC Cityscape 2 by juliedspix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
_WAE4272 by WAD'S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
The way she... by darryl.chiew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eiffel tower, Paris (France)*
Eiffel in november sun by 50D-Ray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame de Paris... by GencivedeTruie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Golden Bridge, San Francisco - US*


The Line Up by Larry Nienkark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


Black & White Sunrise! by © In 2 Making Images | °L.A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Ticking Timebomb by helterskelter.711, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carlisle - South Africa*


Black-&-white photo, of two steam locomotive's, 6223 & 60009, departing Carlisle. by Raymondo166, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Smoky Park, Tennessee - US*


Reach For The Sky by abennett23, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai - China*


Shanghai Skyline [Explored] by Phil Walker Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Infiniti by ibrahimbarbour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles, California - US*


Chasing Shadows by ▲D▲M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bay Lake, Florida - US*


Monorail Monday - Gliding Into the Light (Explored) by Express Monorail, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul - Turkey*


following... by Kerem Tapani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
8_DSC1025 by Dima VR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai - India*


just few days left to part | बस कुछ चंद दिनों का साथ बाकी है by Humayunn Niaz Ahmed Peerzaada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Pedestrian Zone by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wyoming - US*


Devils Tower National Monument by Wolfgang Sabitzer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin b&w by lippediak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brandenburg Gate at night, Berlin (Germany)*
Ilford Delta 3200 dev D76 Stock, 10.5min - BERLIN - 29th Nov 14 - Brandenburg Gate at night (2) by meyrickpark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barolo, Piedmont - Italy* 


Langa in Bianco&Nero by mirella cotella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok in black and white by d.aniela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


A Wet Morning by Ipoh kia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malines, Anvers, Belgique*










Mechelen, kerstmarkt by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Père Lachaise cemetery. France*










Paris, Père Lachaise cemetery by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona street. Spain*










Barcelona street by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Panorama. England*










London Panorama by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Place du Carrousel. France*










Paris, Place du Carrousel by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Gare du Nord. France*










Paris, Gare du Nord by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Notre Dame. France*










Paris, Notre Dame by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Louvre. France*










Paris, Louvre by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel. France*










Paris, Arc de Triomphe du Carrousel by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Gare de l'Est. France*










Paris, Gare de l'Est by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Seine. France*










Paris, Seine by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Untitled by Foto Zavisnik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perth - Australia*


drizz by D E V 0, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam – Netherlands*


AM-3200.jpg by Nikhil Jhaveri Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France* 


Retour sur images (2012) by Jeff-Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perhentian Island – Malaysia*


Pier in Perhentian Islands by Pavel Chonya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague - Czech Republic*


Prague in Fog by romanboed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest - Hungary*


Budapest Eye by apollai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*


Arch by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lancaster County, Pennsylvania - US*


Jersey Girls by acalbright, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhodes, Aegean - Greece*


Walking Away by Pablo Margulies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin – Germany*


dark trains of the soul by grapfapan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston – US*


Buildings by Lindsey... Instagram - 0lindsey0, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iasi - Romania*


hungry birds by collinro2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Empty factory, Emilia Romagna - Italy *


Reggiane by Mattia Notari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London Underground Subway – UK*


When The Cats Away by Croydon girl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan - Italy *


Untitled by gcasirati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
2014年12月5日/晴 by donadona, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Porto by Ivan Dessi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney street scene, Australia*
From the hip by McKenny Foto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Sea - Denmark*


beach impressions 2 by joe.laut, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Svartnuten, Rondane Mountains - Norway.*


Searching for a tree by Weisimel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oropesa, Castile la Mancha - Spain*


Oropesa Castle by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
St Isaac's Cathedral at Night (Long Exposure) by terbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Peroni by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venise by Florence Autelin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Burj Al Arab, Dubai (U.A.E.)*
Dubai beach by UEW Schanze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Picture with Duke by David's_silvershots, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

japan street web -4248 by pixelwhip, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Tulip Staircase 2013-09-04 135508 by AnZanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Paths unknown by Lekzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
8_DSC0680 by Dmitry_Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavic, Iceland*
Liefur Eiriksson Statue by C.Fredrickson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pose by cadmanilameer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
"Paris Vertical" by R.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Frontline by Rohan Reilly Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
carrer de La Valletta (Malta) by Dani Alvarez Cañellas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai City, China

Shanghai City by Swissrock, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cluj-Napoca Romania,

Catedrala Ortodoxă a Vadului by julioesca, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Wheel of Manchester by PangolinOne, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

Aylesbury County Hall (Revisited in double exposure) by tomianknowles, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Beijing Bird's Nest, China

Beijing Bird's Nest by MCoquelle Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Post post modernism by Harry -[ The Travel ]- Marmot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

the Xian city wall, China

Xian Temple by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

Cross Region Plaza by dennisberggren, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*BROMO & BATOK*
East Java, Indonesia

Gunung Bromo & Batok, Java by Matthieu Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

black and white fine art and long exposure photography by davideibiza, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

il mare la sua forza il suo amore by davideibiza, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

silenzio by davideibiza, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

De-saturation by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr

Beirut


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Towers of Light! by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr

Beirut


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Living Colorless.. by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr

Beirut


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Keep your Head up, Even if the Road is Hard Never Give Up by Abbass Moussa, on Flickr


Castle of Saida, Lebanon


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windy City Twilight B&W*

South Loop, Chicago, Illinois. USA










Windy City Twilight B&W by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris Rue Saint-André des Arts, France*










Paris Rue Saint-André des Arts by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Saint-Germain-des-Prés, France*










Paris, Saint-Germain-des-Prés by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Bus on Pont Neuf, France*










Paris, Bus on Pont Neuf by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Pont des Arts, France*










Paris, Pont des Arts by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Panthéon, France*










Paris, Panthéon by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Seine-Pont Neuf, France*










Paris, Seine-Pont Neufe by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Rue Lepic, France*










Paris, Rue Lepic by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris St Germains des Pres, France*










Paris St Germains des Pres by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Pont des Arts, France*










Paris, Pont des Arts by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antwerpen, Onze-Lieve-Vrouwekathedraal. Belgium*










Antwerpen, Onze-Lieve-Vrouwekathedraal by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antwerpen, Centraal Station. Belgium*










Antwerpen, Centraal Station by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Pieters Leeuw. Belgium*










St Pieters Leeuw by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosdorf. Germany*










Clouds by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Griffith Observatory, LA, US

Going up by jrodmanjr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, IL, US

Chitown by ZL-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

Mirrored The Pan by grasp_photography, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^

Po*s*itano.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

brick84 said:


> ^^
> 
> Po*s*itano.


Okay


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shahadat - Bangladesh*


Crossing || Last few hours of waiting. by Shahadat Mishu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patuakhali river - Bangladesh*



Existence by Shahadat Mishu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle – UK*



the newton pub in benton by richie_photographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Foggy day Unknown place*



Lost in the smog by alexia.sutterlet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo – Japan *



AI1A6735 by arcaswiss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Praia da Galheta, Santa Catarina – Brazil*



Praia da Galheta by deltafrut, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abandoned Mills in Kansas City, Kansas - US*



Abandoned Mills - Kansas City, MO by gastwa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
Ribasadella, Cantabria – Spain*


Ermita de La Guía RIBADESELLA by Antonio Mesa Latorre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Train Station – Paris *


Gare Du Nord by IvanaEscalera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany*


Black & White sunset is still nice by Wojtek Toman (http://hdrphotographer.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Look into the sun by Stefano Montagner - The life around me, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham - UK*


Selly Oak Birmingham 1975 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muscat - Oman*


The BiG ArrOw . . . <= by Beauty Eye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valais - Switzerland*


nice view @ Engersch . Valais by Toni_V, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Erfurt Altstadt - Germany*


Erfurt Altstadt by Ralf Krause, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nice - France*


Keep going forward by through the lens 2012, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland, Oregon - US*


Ross Island Bridge Cyclotron and Linear Accelerator by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quintanello, Piedmont - Italy*


Abandoned Church VII by Biancio85, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste - Italy*

A Tale of Joy and Love by Mulia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Calles de Madrid by cristinabvb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ferragut square, Washington D.C. (U.S.A.)*
Farragut Square by Jordan Barab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old fort in Charente-Maritime, France*
Old Fort - II by Bentom Wyemji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
CENTRE VILLE D'AMSTERDAM by CEDREAMS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lomener, France*
Tempête à Lomener by j.renauxlemouelic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam - Netherlands* 


Cinema Museum by l.cutolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North East, England - UK*


"ever changing landscape" by Allan England ~ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fanes Senes Braies Park,Val Pusteria - Bolzano - Italy*


Soft by eyes_of_moab, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne, Victoria - Australia*


washed ashore by Laws Photography | www.lawsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galder - Netherlands*


Dreamy winter landscape by RuudMorijn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland, Oregon - US*


Hawthorne Bridge in Black and White by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Old Dhaka - Bangladesh
*

Tomb of Pari Bibi (Lalbagh Fort) by a Soul of Bangladesh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Severn River, Annapolis, Maryland - US*


Blue hour in black and white by dK.i photography (1.3 mil and still banned), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon - Portugal*


telheiras by Isenoud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo International Forum - Japan*


Belly Of The Beast 1 (B&W Overlay Soft Dodge Version) ～怪獣の骨組みその１（モノクロ・ソフトドッジ版） by JRaptor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*township, Lugu - Taiwan*


Cilin Pond in Early Morning by Claire Chao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sparks Lake, Oregon - US*


Soft Sparks by michael ryan photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago, Illinois - US*


Steam by ffela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Damavand - Iran*


The Legend by Mohammad Afshar - HideInColors.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnher, Guelders - Netherlands*


Don't fear the light (in black & white) by Nicolas Hoizey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne - Australia*


Moonlit in Black and White by NomadImages, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pasuruan, East Java - Indonesia*


The Waterfall of Light by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albuquerque, New Mexico - US*


A Light Shower by nmjeeptours, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Polperro, England - UK*


Polperro. Low Light. Black & White. Nikon D3100. DSC_0467. by bobchin1941, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Follow the lights by Laurent Kiruan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles (California), U.S.A.*
Los Angeles Cityscape by Samantha Decker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
skyline in black and white by SM Tham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Light switch by Jay Daley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Boat @ San Francisco, USA, June'12 by michal.luczycki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
One Upload a Day #20 a Prague Crossing by Alex B Blackburn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona street , Rambla by agacamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bagnac, Haute-Vienne (France)*
Chateau Bagnac 2 by Philou B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Cityscape by HKVP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pittsburgh skyline in B&W . USA*










A cloudy panorama of the Pittsburgh skyline in B&W HDR by Dave DiCello, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clouds cast shadows over Pittsburgh from the West End Overlook . USA*










Clouds cast shadows over Pittsburgh from the West End Overlook HDR by Dave DiCello, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Pittsburgh skyline, PNC Park and the fountain at Point State Park glow at night HDR B&W. USA*










The Pittsburgh skyline, PNC Park and the fountain at Point State Park glow at night HDR B&W by Dave DiCello, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gare Liège-Guillemins - Liège - Belgique/Belgium*










Admiring the architecture by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gare Liège-Guillemins - Liège - Belgique/Belgium*










Guillemins Station 02.22 pm by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma / Rome - Lazio - Italia / Italy*










Lost in the City of Popes and Priests by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daejeon, South Korea*









by me


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Paris IMG_7616 Photo Patrick_DENIS by Patrick Denis, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Paris IMG_7680 Photo Patrick_DENIS by Patrick Denis, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Paris IMG_7668 Photo Patrick_DENIS by Patrick Denis, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Paris IMG_7621 Photo Patrick_DENIS by Patrick Denis, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Paris IMG_7684 Photo Patrick_DENIS by Patrick Denis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Nepal*

Suspended over Rapids by shutterdiscovery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London – UK*


London Eye by Walid photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Millook Haven, Cornwall*



Millook Haven, Cornwall by Johntasaurus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eiffel Tower - Paris*


Jusqu'au sommet de la Tour Eiffel - Up to the top of the Eiffel Tower by p-h-d, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Finningley, England – UK*


RAF Finningley Vulcan Yorkshire September 1963 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver – Canada*


C is for construction by bluechameleon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oregon City, Oregon - US*


West Linn Paper Company Fall 2013 by victorvonsalza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toulouse - France*


L'intrus / The Intruder by db | photographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bankside, London - UK*


Jilly Sutton Sculpture. Press L view on black by Scott Baldock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro - Brazil*


to all tribes, groups, friends, families, men and women of this earth by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*British Museum, London - UK*


View from the top by Scott Baldock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Raleigh, North Carolina - US*


The Raleigh Times by SmithShady, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney - Australia*


Number 10: The Queen is in town [explored] by Nadine Bekavak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rottscheidt, North Rhine-Westfalia - Germany*


crowded city by Frizztext, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Maitland, Florida - US*


Old Trees by hollykl, on Flickr


----------



## mansoorkhan386 (Dec 16, 2014)

Its REally Nice looking awesome i like it..


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Svatirfoss - Iceland*


Svartifoss by jeromebphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shoeburyness, England - UK*


Outer Limits by Scott Baldock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Broadstaris, England - UK*


Light Fields by Scott Baldock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*National Centre for the Performing Arts, Beijing - China*


Monochromatic harmony [Explore/Front Page] by Jos Kuklewski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit - USA*

Walking thru holiday lights at Woodward & Grand River. by WaFoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

skyscrapers in Dubai

Building Blocks by FerencSeitz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

saint louis, MO, US

saint louis by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

los angeles nov.2014 by mon oeil!, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

City of London

City of London by malcolmacooper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

City Hall. London

Twisted Together by Mike Pearce Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

facade of a building by Gaudi, Palma, Mallorca, Spain

Sketches of Spain by Elian Chrebor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Charlotte, North Carolina, US

DSCN8762 by lastsonofsteel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

BCBS Building on a foggy day - Loop, Chicago by MA1216, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Hong Kong Lui Seng Chun 香港雷生春 by Live for the moment..., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

IFC Towers, China

IFC Towers by SPMckeever, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence, Art. Italy*










Florence, Art by Andrea Magnelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Country, Sunset, TuscanyItaly*










Country, Sunset, Tuscany by Andrea Magnelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stadsholmen, Stockholm. Sweden*










Gamla Stan by J.P. Enright, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Truman, Brick Lane. UK*










Truman, Brick Lane by J.P. Enright, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stratford, London. UK*










Stratford by J.P. Enright, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










054 by J.P. Enright, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thames Flood Barrier. London. UK*










Thames Flood Barrier by J.P. Enright, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Shard. London. UK*










The Shard by J.P. Enright, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge. London. UK*










Tower Bridge by Ghoul-Seine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*










Paname by Ghoul-Seine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lonely umbrella at the beach *

Le Havre. Normandy. France










Lonely umbrella at the beach by Ghoul-Seine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*










Une balade by Ghoul-Seine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Magic Carpet Ride... by maxxsmart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Worcester - UK*


Black and White flood water by GFFW PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pavia - Italy*


Smooth Reflections by Mahing93, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denpasar, Bali - Indonesia *


MIRROR / SPECCHIO by Claudia Ioan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


tate modern by manuel cristaldi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux, Aquitaine - France*


not a greyhound by Camil Tulcan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels - Belgium*


trees in mirror by szélléva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Renaissance by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cappadocia - Turkey*


[/B]r/p/9oNcDG]Turkey - Cappadocia by luca marella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestgronland - Iceland*


the Arch by diamir8000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam - Netherlands*


Mirrors, Mirrors on the Wall... by HannyB, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Cristo Rei, 25 de Avril e o Rio Tejo by Marmotuca, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Croatia - Porec*










women by Ghoul-Seine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Croatia - Near from Cres on the boat*










Bad weather by Ghoul-Seine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Croatia - Rabac*










Sea by Ghoul-Seine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Street *

Croatia - Rovinj










Old Street by Ghoul-Seine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Croatia - Pula*










Street by Ghoul-Seine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seagull *

Croatia - Somewhere in the sea between Rabac and Cres










Seagull by Ghoul-Seine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris Street. France*










Paris Street by Ghoul-Seine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pathway. Paris . France*










Pathway by Ghoul-Seine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


puentedeluis by juances, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


#New York 2014 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tepotzotlan, Mexico*


Templo de San Francisco Javier (Tepotzotlán, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Francisco, USA*


Les rues de San Francisco / The streets of San Francisco (2) by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*


ajustes blanco y negro by garciabaruc, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Palacio de Cibeles by 2H Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


IMG_0019 by ricardoalmiana, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nevado de Toluca, Mexico*


Imponente icono de nuestra ciudad by Cristian VeVa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Xalapa, Mexico*


Xalapa en blanco y negro by saulgtzc, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


PALACIO DE CRISTAL otoño B&N by claverinza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Getxo, Bizkaia - Spain*


Dangerous Streets / Calles peligrosas by B. BRIGHT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mountain Rainier, Wa - US*


Storm over Mt Rainier, WA by dave dube', on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hessle, England - UK*


_V_ by Allan England ~ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaandam - Netherlands*


The Winter has begun by Johanna Blankenstein (off), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Keyhole Arch, Oregon - US*


Keyhole Khaos by Darren White Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Totland Bay, England - UK*


Snow on the Highdown, Freshwater, Isle of Wight by s0ulsurfing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona - Italy*


Sjoerd Lammers street photography by Sjoerd Lammers street photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seascale, England - UK*


Sellafield Station Cumbria 8th May 1976 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Army in the Po River, Lombardy - Italy*


"river po" in trouble by andreA cattaneO PortfoliO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crail, Scotland - UK*


Jumping the Caves of Caiplie by Christian Hacker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam - Netherlands *


Bicycle Underpass Rijksmuseum #2, Amsterdam by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great wall - China*



居庸關長城 Juyong Guan, Great Wall (Panorama) / 中國北京 Beijing, China / SML.20140501.7D.52000-SML.20140501.7D.52008-Pano.i9.C.P1.SQ.BW by See-ming Lee 李思明 SML, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norah Head, New South Wales, Australia
*

Breaking Glass by Peter Knott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matka Canyon, Macedonia*


Untitled by voldy92, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death Valley - US*


Dangerous curve by Dustin Penman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vallée Blanche, Chamonix, Haute Savoie - France*


Dangerous Grounds with Babs Charlet by Tristan Shu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chihuahua - Mexico*


The other side by getintoit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tampa, Huila - Angola*



Beautiful Precipice Angola by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ukraine*


Free fly by Che-burashka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Khumba Mela - India*


DSC00434 - Truck Spraying DDT Insecticide at Kumbh Mela 2013 (India) by loupiote (Old Skool) pro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mainau, Germany









http://1x.com/photo/802245/latest:nature


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brussels, Belgium









http://1x.com/photo/800660/popular:architecture


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lisbon, Portugal









http://1x.com/photo/799484/latest:architecture


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Midtown, NY, US










http://1x.com/photo/796911/latest:architecture


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherland










http://1x.com/photo/769468/latest:architecture


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Boston, MA, US









http://1x.com/photo/97162


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Impression balnéaire by bixintx, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Perth, Australia

Above the Narrows by @砉箟, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC Metro, US

Iconic Metro In B&W by Rich Renomeron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metro of Moscow, Russia*
metro minimalistic by J-T-M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Perspective by alinnman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by Mohammad Morassafar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_1116 by wingnux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Downtown Philly by Nestor Aguirre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
La Rambla, Barcelona by Serendipity Photography by mslynnf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
SEE YOU SOON by Florence Bonnin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Lean on me by judi may, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel, France*
Mont St. Michel by Aaron Miller - Postcard Intellect, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*
Palmiers et sapins by Philos 06500, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*
monaco by alexanderwiesner, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oslo, Norway*


The Central Station - Oslo, Norway by ragnebl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*


Cloud Gate "The Bean" by Wes Bender, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


Lower Manhattan by Hameed S, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hamburg, Germany*


IMG_3651 by Spitzpaprika, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manchester, England*


Midland hotel Manchester by hollowsjohn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong skyscrapers Black and White, Shanghai by HutchSLR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*
Campeonato DC Invitational - Praça Roosevelt São Paulo by cintiaaugusta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Храм Спаса на Крови (Санкт-Петербу́рг) by naway974, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Street chess by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Opposite directions by j0sh (www.pixael.com), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bondi beach, Sydney (Australia)*
Bondi Beach 2 by plainfacedproductions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Rooftop View of New York at Night by LJS74, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
manchester skyline mono by PDKImages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
PA240301 by Sam Cashmore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona-Ramblas by xavier_pp1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Natalie Markiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Natalie Markiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Willis tower *

Chicago down town. USA










Willis tower by Ghoul-Seine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fountain...Paris. France*










Fountain by Ghoul-Seine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bob the little cat*










Bob the little cat by Ghoul-Seine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ferrara. Italy*










Scorcio di Ferrara 2 (Glimpse of Ferrara 2) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port de Sormiou (Marseille,France)*










Port de Sormiou (Marseille,France) by Malain17, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Bologna. Italy*










Scorcio di Bologna (Glimpse of Bologna) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Region paca, France*










IMGP2248 by Malain17, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zocca, Émilie-Romagne, Italie*










Samone by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marseille. France*










IMGP0407 by Malain17, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Poffabro, Frioul-Vénétie Julienne, Italie*










Déjà vu Poffabro by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PACA. France*










IMGP0421 by Malain17, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ferrara. Italy*










Scorcio di Ferrara (Glimpse of Ferrara) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PACA. France*










IMGP4247 by Malain17, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa Manin di Passariano...Italy*










Villa Manin di Passariano by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PACA. France*










176 by Malain17, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New york. USA*










Lady Liberty by t.j.finch, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wesemlin, Lucerne, Canton de Lucerne. Switzerland*










in the rain by Markus Goller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Streets of Parma. Italy*










Le Strade Di Parma (Streets of Parma) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Straffan, Kildare. Ireland*










Rathcoffey Castle (Monochrome HDR) by bbusschots, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiesa Parrocchiale di Villalta di Fagagna (Parish Church of Villalta Fagagna). Italy*










Chiesa Parrocchiale di Villalta di Fagagna (Parish Church of Villalta Fagagna) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Magic of Broadway. NY. USA*










The Magic of Broadway by Anne J.ღ, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Punto Franco Vecchio, Trieste, Frioul-Vénétie Julienne. Italie*










Scorcio di Trieste 3 (Glimpse of Trieste 3) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*a beach in Oregon - US*


composition by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Exploring architecture in Boston by Stefano Montagner - The life around me, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York - US*


Winter Storm Pax 07 by mkc609, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Deserted London by Puértolas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle, Oregon - US*


Untitled by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna - Austria
*

architecture with a swing by lunaryuna (No commitment to sparkle motion!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A landscape in Vietnam*


Evening by -clicking-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Wharf Underground Station, London, England - UK*


Upside Down Drain - Revised by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the kiss (Walter Schels Tierwelt) by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aquitaine - France*


Azur... by Stf.O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz, Tenerife, canary Island - Spain*


Auditorio de Tenerife II by timo.frey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Place de L'Étoile (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
skyline in black and white by SM Tham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*hamburg Port - Germany*


__i_i_i__ by sic³, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo - Japan*


URBAN MESS by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna - Austria*


Untitled by artigiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poplar, London - UK*


Pulsar by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by DaRaZena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grottammare – Italy*


Grottammare(old village) by giuseppepalestini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
All in all, not in particular by blockfortyfour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen - Denmark*


Circles. by Birdhouse camper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong - China*


1600 pandas @hk by "'kenlwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Mit Bahnhof. by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Segóvia 01 by SMA200768, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*


Spins the New Style by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City skyline*
Remembering New York by basair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aquitaine - France*


the same story by Camil Tulcan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Just dance" Carnaval in Rio de Janeiro by VECTORINO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo - Japan*


night energy by Noisy Paradise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul - Turkey*


Morning Light At Cihangir Streets by ReqfordrM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasilia - Brazil*


Itamaraty Palace - Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Walking by the river Seine at night by Mikes Right Eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Knightsbridge by Freddy Enguix, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gothenburg - Sweden*:

Göteborg - Linne - Masthugget by Tompas Bildbank, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montpellier, France*


En Blanco y Negro by [email protected]®©ãǿ►ðȅtǭǹȁðǿr◄©, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


De paseo. by andonix art photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Curacao*


Pharos (explored) by Robert-Jan van Lotringen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Valencia, Spain

A bridge like a harp by PeterCH51, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

CDG B&W. 　　　シャルル・ドゴール空港 by erikomoket, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherland

142 of 365 by Morphicx, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zaragoza Bridge, Spain

Zaha Hadid architects. Zaragoza bridge pavilion #25 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

White Point by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris - Solferino - untitled by Vince_Ander, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dublin, Ireland

Stillness by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Liège-Guillemins Station by rbpdesigner, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dresden, Germany*


Dresden - 03111209 by Klaus Kehrls, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherland

Connected by Joel Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

MyZeil by fritscdejong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Missouri, US

Gateway by Brian L. Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valladolid, Spain*


Playa de las Moreras (versión blanco y negro) by Rafa Medrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Buenos Aires Blanco y Negro by MickDermott, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


Flatiron Building - II - Manhattan - New York by DGrimaldi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


Río Tiber, una tarde cualquiera - Roma by DGrimaldi, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*

DSC05923 by david.martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










Funny -- to be a Century by Anne J.ღ, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Theater District, New York. USA*










Riders on the Storm by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duomo di Maniago (Parish Church of Maniago). italy*










Duomo di Maniago 3 (Parish Church of Maniago 3) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Theater District, New York. USA*










Riders on the Storm by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duomo di Maniago (Parish Church of Maniago). Italy*










Duomo di Maniago 2 (Parish Church of Maniago 2) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## aan_mustafa (Jun 25, 2011)

*GEREJA BLEDUG*
Semarang - Indonesia

semarang by Silverelantra Back to Jakarta, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










Riders on the Storm by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stada per Zocca (Road to Zocca). Italy*










Stada per Zocca (Road to Zocca) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*










Barcelona, Spain by ievajansonephotography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York . USA*










New York - Empty Streets by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strada per Pieve di Trebbio (Road to Parish Church of Trebbio). italy*










Strada per Pieve di Trebbio (Road to Parish Church of Trebbio) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hungary - Budapest - Hungarian Parliament Black and White*










Hungary - Budapest - Hungarian Parliament Black and White by MikkoH77, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York - USA*










New York - Empty Streets by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pieve di Trebbio (Trebbio Parish Church). Italy*










Pieve di Trebbio (Trebbio Parish Church) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*carusel...Terezvaro, Budapest. Hungary*










carusel by maryqkaca, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Saint Pauls Cathedral by Souvik_Dey, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin Skyline by max schrader photografie, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Taipei, Taiwan*


Continuous by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Perth, Australia*


Street scenes in Perth by Gloria Salgado Gispert, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


los artistas by abre/tus/ojos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Plaza de Cibeles, Madrid HDR by marcp_dmoz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Malleco, Chile*


Volcanes Tolhuaca y Lonquimay by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bruges, Belgium*


Callejeando entre Brujas by PiTiS ¬~, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Padula, Italy*


#Padula by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Nas Pedras de Piratininga em P&B by mariohowat, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tokyo, Japan*


TOKYO TOWER by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Skyline 上海滩 by Swissrock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York - US*


Zeppelin by SamMcGuire, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salalah beach - Oman*


Salalah Beach by |MBS-..|, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nova Scotia - Canada*


Peggy's Cove in black & white by Mary Susan Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miyajima - Japan*


miyajima's temple by manuel cristaldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
The present and the past by Wandering Ilíara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg - Russia*


Spring come in Saint Petersburg! by svetlana1961(very busy), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coverdale - Canada*


B&W Winter Scene (20140104-141822-PJG) by DrgnMastr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo - Brazil*


Favela - Caniço - Bairro de Lata by kassá, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canillo - Andorra*


CAMINO by Jordi TROGUET (Thanks for 1.233.000+views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London, England - UK*


Enlightenment by Ian Brumpton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by romanboed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bakenberg - Netherlands*


Conspiration (Thinkers Series, Pt. 2) by chmeermann | www.chm-photography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


89 [urban pyramid] by eblaser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo - Japan*


The National Gallery by karakutaia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kane, Utah - US*


Wahweap Hoodoos - In the Valley of the White Ghosts by timo.frey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Felcsut - Hungary*


arrival - EXPLORE #1 - 30/01/12 by ildikoneer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rochester, NY - US*


Just Friends by BigFrank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo - Japan*


Tokyo-yaesu by karakutaia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London by Bentom Wyemji, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo - Japan*


The sky of Black tokyo sky tower by karakutaia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Grand Canal by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


The Famous Ball In Vancouver - False Creek X1938e by Harris Hui (in search of light), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown Place*


Boardwalk by Andy Brown (mrbuk1), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by inChrisable, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria, Basque Country - Spain*


"Puerta de Muralla" © [EXPLORE] Sept. 2, 2010, #389 by jogaragasteiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berg - Netherlands*


American Cemetery Margraten (Explored) by Jan Linskens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suances, Cantabria - Spain*


Run over the sand by Fernando Peón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Greece*
sunset meditation by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham - UK*


Birmingham Snow Hill West Midlands 15th August 1976 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zeitz, Saxony-Anhalt - Germany*


Fußgängerbrücke / Suspension bridge (Explored #200) by Caledoniafan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille - France*


The Arrival at Marseille by EGLondres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Victoria Street 01 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


lit up for Christmas 02 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid - Spain*


4.-Quedate en Madrid (15 cancións sobre Madrid) by roi alonso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blois, Loir-et-Cher (France)*
Château de Blois #6 by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kailasanathar Temple - India*


Kailasanathar Temple by Praveeen It's Me, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool - UK*


Liverpool Central Library by shaneprenton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pentre Ilfan, Wales - UK*


Landed - Pentre Ifan by bajanexile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York - US*


new york the new nr. 4 by ozanhatipoglu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerusalem - Israel*


Rooftops of Jerusalem by Mathieu Soete, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Starnberger See bei Tutzing / Lake Starnberg at Tutzing *
Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria










Starnberger See bei Tutzing / Lake Starnberg at Tutzing by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bootshaus - Boathouse *

Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Tutzing










Bootshaus - Boathouse by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kreuzgang - Cloister *
Deutschland - Germany / Bayern - Bavaria / Nürnberg - Nuremberg / Germanisches Nationalmuseum










Kreuzgang - Cloister by Mindful Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










New York - Empty Streets by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parco dei Sassi di Roccamalatina (Roccamalatina Park). Italy*










Parco dei Sassi di Roccamalatina (Roccamalatina Park) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kelenföld Power Plant. budapest. Hungary*










Kelenföld Power Plant by maryqkaca, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York . USA*










New York - Empty Streets by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verso San Geminiano di Montetortore (Road to Saint Geminiano of Montetortore). Italy*










Verso San Geminiano di Montetortore (Road to Saint Geminiano of Montetortore) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*bottom view (St. Stephen's Basilica). budapest. Hungary*










bottom view (St. Stephen's Basilica) by maryqkaca, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York - Empty Street. USA*










New York - Empty Streets by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Appennino Bolognese (Bolognese Apennines). Italy*










Appennino Bolognese (Bolognese Apennines) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kelenföld, Budapest. Hungary*










space center by maryqkaca, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










New York - Empty Streets by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pieve di Roffeno. Italy*










Pieve di Roffeno by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*road to nowhere - a winter morning in Budapest. Hungary*










road to nowhere - a winter morning in Budapest by maryqkaca, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York - USA*










New York - Empty Streets by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montalto Vecchio: Chiesa di San Giorgio (St. George Church). Italy*










Montalto Vecchio: Chiesa di San Giorgio (St. George Church) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest. Hungary*










miЯRor by maryqkaca, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York - USA*










New York - Empty Streets by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Florence . Italy*










Passeggiando per Firenze 3 (Walking around Florence 3) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Andrews, Scotland - UK*


St.Andrews10 by Fran PS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Spain*


Mystic hair by Frodrig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Serena - Chile*


Church B&W by Kevin Rauld, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown Place*


Fog by Chrismatos ♥90% OFF, sorry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City - Mexico*


simetric tetric by **** Medina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City - Mexico*


Untitled by jpan83, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


La plus haute... by Marsaliath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Room for one more - Chao Phrya Ferry BKK (35mm) by jcbkk1956, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Nairobi, Kenya*
African Roadtrip by PetterPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Street by mripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Frenchmen at Chartres, Trois. Frenchmen Street, 2014. by Tha Faatha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by CharlieWinters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
The fishermen by rknellwolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milad tower, Tehran (Iran)*
Milad Tower and The Sunset Black and White by Rez1!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
[SHOOTING] Nissan GT-R. by Nino / The Little Spotters., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
The other Venezia by littletinperson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Amboise, Indre-et-Loire (France)*
Vue de l'une des façades du château d'Amboise (France) 2003 by 'Yannewvision', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Trévarez, Finistère (France)*
Château de Trévarez by Victor J. B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by ravelizardkoko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Neigette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago do Iguape - Rio Paraguaçu, Bahia - Brazil*


Santiago do Iguape - Rio Paraguaçu by AmandaSaldanha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antelope Canyon, Arizona - US*


Merry Christmas by AbeWei阿笔, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto - Canada*


Flying over the Humber by f33foto photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


this is home to "Our Lord of the Stone" ( #Portugal #capelaSenhorDaPedra ) by Nelson Lourenço, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul - Turkey*


Nature of the city by Bkutlak H.D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan - Italy*


Christmas in Milan by Valerio Santagostino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Le Ponant #1 by Sylvayre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*


Trenes elevados.Chicago by sigfrido2012, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


Morning light by .niraw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zagreb - Croatia*


Sličica sa tržnice... by zcuvalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catania - Italy*


Catania City Tour by oliver's | photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


MediaPark by .niraw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


abandoned bike by locfes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany*


Y by mimo b. rokket, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Normandy - France*


Les toits by https://www.facebook.com/LoicPilonEye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Plaza real. Barcelona. Spain by Andrés González M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gijon, Spain*
IMG_2961.jpg by Roberto Garcia Fadon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by UEW Schanze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyramids of Giza, Egypt*
Pyramids of Giza by NoahWmR12, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Copacabana by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Yeongcheon, South Korea (영천시)*









by me


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Virginia Beach, USA*


Virginia Beach Boardwalk by gfisher5, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York - USA*










New York - Empty Streets by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence. Italy*










Passeggiando per Firenze (Walking around Florence) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosignano Marittimo, Toscane, Italie*










steps by maryqkaca, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flatiron Building, New York. USA*











Flatiron by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence. Italy*

]









Scorcio di Firenze 8 (Glimpse of Firenze 8) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest. Hungary*










good morning Budapest! by maryqkaca, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Theater District, New York. USA*










Touring whatever happens by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Una Foto Di Pianura (Photo of the Po valley). Italy*










Una Foto Di Pianura (Photo of the Po valley) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tennessee. USA*










Long road to ruin by maris_s, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Theater District, New York. USA*










Empty Streets by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glimpse of Firenze. Italy*










Scorcio di Firenze 7 (Glimpse of Firenze 7) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Bridge *

The Royal Military Canal, Hythe, Kent. UK










The Bridge by The real Brooxsie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris . France*










Paris by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Firenze . Italy*










Scorcio di Firenze 6 (Glimpse of Firenze 6) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunlight at HollowShore. UK*










Sunlight at HollowShore by The real Brooxsie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athenes -Grece*










Athenes - EVG Julien-240 by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence. Italy*










Scorcio di firenze 5 (Glimpse of Firenze 5) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harbour View (Folkestone). Uk*










Harbour View (Folkestone) by The real Brooxsie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence. Italy*










Scorcio di Firenze 4 (Glimpse of Firenze 4) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NY. USA*










1102 by dkeros, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athenes - Grace*










Athenes - EVG Julien-222 by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence. Italy*










Scorcio di Firenze 2 (glimpse of Firenze 2) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Henrichshütte Hattingen. Germany*










Henrichshütte Hattingen by didipeuser, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athenes - Grece*










Athenes - EVG Julien-154 by [Naro], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Reggio Emilia. Italy*










Scorcio di Reggio Emilia 7 (Glimpse of Reggio Emilia 7) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venise. Italy*










The Postcard by Nathalie Capitan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bronte, Italia*










Fuori dal tunnel by nypsorue, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Gothenburg - Sweden*:

Viking älven by eahlstrm, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Elevation & Reclamation by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Toronto, Canada*


Metropolis in the Mists by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Philadelphia, USA*


Our City of Brotherly Love by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


A-1 Madrid by AlejandroTejada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City by AlejandroTejada, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Medellin, Colombia*


Overlord POV by AlejandroTejada, on Flickr


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice pics pinpet
Enviado desde un celular no sobrevalorado


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Christmas Wonderland 2014 - Pillars of Light by Jerold Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
003 by Larry ScrappyChief, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Syndey City Lights (B&W) - [Landscape] by Scotti-V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by bbuuttrriixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by Night by Phychi, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm - Sweden*:









Source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
image by Eva O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Camps Bay - Long Exposure by ericber73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
2014-12-21 by Giåm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
2014-12-21 by Giåm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venecia by @fran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old harbour of Chania, Crete (Greece)*
What happens in Chania...stays in Chania by Panayiotis Filippou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Three Figures by Ubique Ulf, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Metro, Moscow. Russia*










метро #3 by Julien Cauvin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Metro, Moscow. Russia*










метро #1 by Julien Cauvin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le bateau - The boat - Brussel. Belgium*










Le bateau - The boat - DxO-HDR by p.franche - Right arm problems, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Architecture. UK*










London Architecture by Shantok.J, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague . Czech Rep*

Seen from Staromestska Radnice / Old Town Hall.










Prague by romanboed, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stranded.* 

A moored boat at Burnham Overy Staithe, Norfolk, UK.










Stranded. by plaws90, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Marco, Venise. Italy*










DSCF1196 by Gianluca Quarta Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*










_ALE9102 by Alessio Orrù, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*vienna. Austria*










vienna by onthestreet1965, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocchette & Rocchettine Pano. Italy*










Rocchette & Rocchettine Pano by Dubliner_900, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy*










Park Me If You Can by ChezGokingyok, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gare de Lyon. Paris, France*










Gare de Lyon by berlincondor, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence. Italy*










Scorcio di Firenze 3 (Glimpse of Firenze 3) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*High Tide in Venice. Italy*










High Tide in Venice by Nathalie Capitan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fontana di Orione. Messina, Italy*










Fontana di Orione by nypsorue, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence. Italy*










Scorcio di Firenze (Glimpse of Florence) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venezia - Piazza San Marco. Italy*










Venezia - Piazza San Marco by Nathalie Capitan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Messina by night. Italy*










Messina by night by nypsorue, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reggio Emilia. Italy*










Scorcio di Reggio Emilia 6 (Glimpse of Reggio Emilia 6) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Automne pluvieux. Geneve. Suisse*










Automne pluvieux by Nathalie Capitan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*










Il mare d'inverno... è un concetto che il pensiero non considera by nypsorue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Châteaulin, Finistère (France)*

Une histoire de pont by SB29400, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, Haute-Garonne (France)*
Toulouse, France by Mikabar31, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont Victoria, Montréal (Canada)*
Untitled by twopics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
City lights by DasKameraAuge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*
Igreja da Consolação by Marcelo Fioravanti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mountains of Andorra*
MOUNTAINS OF ANDORRA - TORRADELLA by JMZAMORA2012, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Indianapolis, U.S.A.*
Canal to Downtown by jgkowalke, on Flickr


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Berlin - Deutschland









http://www.hiacyntajelen.de/wp-content/gallery/misc/berlin_8950.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Bern - Schweiz 









https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1077/4604830450_c26947f293_z.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Pizza - Itália









http://www.southafrica.to/transport/cruises/International/Imagine/images/Charldo/pisabig.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Las Vegas:









http://www.trevordayleyblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/Vegas-001-copy.jpg


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Sevilla - España









http://lapeceraphotography.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/mg_6997_2th.jpg


----------



## eagleheart1987 (Jun 21, 2009)

jose l. said:


> *Unknown place*
> 
> 
> abandoned bike by locfes, on Flickr


This is Leuven in Belgium.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mam Tor B&W. UK*










Mam Tor B&W by ben_wtrs79, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reggio Emilia. Italy*










Scorcio di Reggio Emilia 5 (Glimpse of Reggio Emilia 5) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pole fishermen, Galle, Sri Lanka*










Pole fishermen, Galle, Sri Lanka by francoisleroy1965, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stazione Messina Centrale, Messina, Italia*










Ci scusiamo per il disagio by nypsorue, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reggio Emilia. Italy*










Scorcio di Reggio Emilia 4 (Glimpse of Reggio Emilia 4) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saigon, Vietnam*










Saigon, Vietnam by Shawn Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*










Pyramide moderne by nypsorue, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reggio Emilia. Italy*










Scorcio di Reggio Emilia 3 (Glimpse of Reggio Emilia 3) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Cruz - Auditorio de Tenerife. Spain*










Santa Cruz - Auditorio de Tenerife by bilderflut photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*










Mèlange by nypsorue, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reggio Emilia. Italy*










Scorcio di Reggio Emilia 2 (Glimpse of Reggio Emilia 2) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*hard-way-to-go. Germany*










hard-way-to-go by maki13371, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jardin des Tuileries, Paris, France*










Jardin de Tuileries, prospettiva by nypsorue, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reggio Emilia. Italy*










Scorcio di Reggio Emilia (Glimpse of Reggio Emilia) by Goethe58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hotel du Nord, Paris. France*










Hotel du Nord, Paris by Spirit of color, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Tour Eiffel (vue de l'Arc de Triomphe). Paris. France*










La Tour Eiffel (vue de l'Arc de Triomphe) by nypsorue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown Place*


Parejas en ByN by jesusgag, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huntington Beach, California - US*


hollister style by bNat!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucharest - Romania*


streets of Bucarest by emydelema, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Untitled by cherco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quartier Saint Thomas, Paris - France*


Time of Darkness by instragram.com/amirkuckovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Negative & Positive by Montez L. Kerr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


crossing the bridge for last time... by bNat!, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Penn Station, Interior


Penn Station, Interior, Manhattan. by New York Public Library, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palma de Mallorca, Balears - Spain*



Palma Fotogràfica 2014 2. Avinguda de Jaume III i passeig Mallorca by Lamevagaleria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quartier de Bercy, paris - France*



~ trottineur parisien ~ by Janey Kay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgueses de Calais- Paris - France*


Los Burgueses de Calais- Museo Rodin Paris by Stauromel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vigo, Galiza - Spain*


Velocity = fun x number of laps. by Xabier Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Al wasi, Dubai - UAE*


Falling Water by roi alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Central Railroad of NJ train terminal at rush hour. Jersey City. Jan 29, 1953


Central Railroad of NJ train terminal at rush hour. Jersey City. Jan 29, 1953 by wavz13, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Elisa´s caramel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Tiovivo by Goretty Gutiérrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


24 hour party people by Ian Brumpton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arena, Asturias - Spain*


Fray, mi Sombrero y Yo :: Fray, my Hat and I :: 20140817 8593 by Oiluj Samall Zeid, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Francisco, USA*


_DSC6350-3-3 by kanutoX, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


2 by romancer0, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Francisco, USA*


_DSC6400-3-3 by kanutoX, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


Limmat by The Aura, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Rotes Rathaus und Berliner Dom by kohlmann.sascha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hamburg, Germany*


the silhouette city by Carlo Mirante, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


Flying Flag by Philliz88, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Genova, Italy*


Genova, movimenti nel porto by Carlo Mirante, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Naples, Italy*


Columns by raffaespo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Coruña, Spain*


Plaza de María Pita bajo la lluvia by Dani_vr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Hamburg by Carlo Mirante, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


Fontana di Trevi by Elisabetta Stringhi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


TV-Tower, Park Inn and City Railway; Berlin by kohlmann.sascha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Queen Mary 2 by Carlo Mirante, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela, Spain*


Torre da Berenguela, Santiago de Compostela by Dani_vr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Surreal Schloßplatz by Elisabetta Stringhi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Milan, Italy*


Corso Como-1 by Cesko 1971, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vatican City*


San Pietro by Carlo Mirante, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Istanbul № 10 by kohlmann.sascha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Majestic by Elisabetta Stringhi, on Flickr


----------



## félixlechat (Oct 2, 2012)

France :


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Great Sand Dunes National Park, Colorado, USA*









by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Notre Dame de Poitiers, Vienne (France)*
L'illumination de Notre Dame de Poitiers #2 by _Céo_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Scammonden, England - UK


Scammonden, England. by Santiago Almada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olowalu beach, Maui (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Clouds & beach by qualistat, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Samobor, Croatia*









*by me. * -- *Samobor - uz Gradnu... C/B*


----------



## Europeu (Jul 12, 2014)

Lisbon - Portugal









http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-S_HeNgpVwTo/UpN-0AsjxwI/AAAAAAAAAvQ/Ol1T55Jx4Ek/s1600/PB160343+-+Copy.JPG


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niteroi - Brazil*


Dinheiro é papel e No comply by rafadapt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Nido - Philippines*



El nido by walaphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tijuana, Mexico*


Una mirada en Blanco y Negro by Brian T., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zaragoza, Spain*


Basilica Del Pilar by Cesar G.M., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gdansk, Poland*


Gdansk by PiTiS ¬~, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


BLANCO&NEGRO by pilibis8, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


palacio_cristal9 by vpogarcia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


2008-07-10-002 by Alex //Berlin _ Alexander Stübner, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sevilla, Spain*


Dos Torres / Two Towers by Antonio Sorlózano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*


Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Francisco, USA*


Follow the lights by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Spain*


Freedom by Tonyeme, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Segovia, Spain*


Nostalgica Catedral de Segovia by javiergarribas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atlanta, Georgia. USA*










Christmas Eve in the City of the Walking Dead | iPhoneography by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atlanta, GA. USA*










The City Sleeps by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LONDON. UK*










Alice by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Un passage dans Paris. France*










Un passage dans Paris by henrique-Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
marszałkowska by jøtte, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chevrolet & Mustang...France*










Chevrolet & Mustang by Phil C3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duisbourg. Germany*










Untitled by city/human/life (off), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*










some sort of loneliness by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool, United Kingdom by aleta.weber, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* LONDON. UK*










Stratford by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Downtown Chicago. December cold. by harshv.p, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris. France*










le temps face à face by henrique-Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ginkaku-ji, Kyoto. Japan*










Ginkaku-ji, Kyoto by Phil C3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf. Germany*










Untitled by city/human/life (off), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*










That light! by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
My City doesn't need any color to be the most beautiful one! by rseffrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC03030 by Paris Touristes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Nantouillet, Seine-et-Marne (France)*
Chateau de Nantouillet 77 by xavierbretez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge in Budapest by DoctorNo_34, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

the Milwaukee Art Museum in Wisconsin, US

Looking Up by Blu3dagger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

the Milwaukee Art Museum in Wisconsin, US

Looking Up by Blu3dagger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Melbourne, Australia

...THE HIGH LIFE... [happy new year] by Laws Photography | www.lawsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

old mosque in the Castle Gardens #3 by wian1900, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Domination urbaine - La Defense by L'Empreinte Photographie - URBEX, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Tower42 by Billy Currie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hamburg, Germany

Meßberghof by Jetstream200, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mississauga, Ontario, Canada

Twisted by Matt M S, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Modern building near Milan by clodio61, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

SORRY!! unknown location.









http://1x.com/photo/806382/latest:architecture


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark









http://1x.com/photo/739361/latest:architecture


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Thames by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Museum of Contemporary Art in Chicago *


Living in an Escher World by Chris Smith/Out of Chicago, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malcesine, Veneto - Italy*



Malcesine (best seen large) by Carlo Ch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest - Hungary*


Pont Budapest NB (Freedom Bridge _ Entrance Pest Side) by Fonk De, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malham, England - UK*


Clints and Grykes by jim ennis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
Katehaki Pedestrian Bridge, Athens - Greece*


like a harp's strings II - harmony by Julia-Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


Black is the Night by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
Anaheim, California - US*


Let Me Fall Into the Dream of the Astronaut by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Luis, Maranhao - Brazil*


The staircase - A escadaria by mxwbarros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corbiere, Jersey - UK*



Corbiere, Jersey. Room with a view - (My dream surf shack, waves included f.o.c.) by s0ulsurfing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malcesine, Veneto - Italy*



Passing shadows on a persistent background by Carlo Ch, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf. Germany*










Untitled by city/human/life (off), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland *










late night shadow by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Hill, London. UK*










Take Flight by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sculptures in Montafon, Austria*










Sculptures in Montafon, Austria by HPGIS, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panthéon. Paris. France*










Panthéon by Phil C3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Essen. Germany*










Untitled by city/human/life (off), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*










evening by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Silver city by vulture labs, on Flickr]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*










Iceland by HPGIS, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marseille. France*










Marseille by Phil C3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Essen. Germany*










Untitled by city/human/life (off), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*










sunny day by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Time by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wheal Uny Mine, Cornwall, UK*










Wheal Uny Mine, Cornwall, UK by domhaughton1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place du panthéon, Paris. France*










Place du panthéon, Paris by Phil C3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Essen. Germany*










Untitled by city/human/life (off), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*asian girls *

Zurich, Switzerland










asian girls by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athens Greece, 2014*










one man by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Copenhagen, Denmark...*










up and down the worrry hill by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, Japan*










Tokyo, Shinjuku by Phil C3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Essen. Germany*










Untitled by city/human/life (off), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*










...mit Anlauf. by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alone man. UK*










Vision by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, United Kingdom...*










walk through art by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege - Belgium*


Liège Guillemins Station / Walk of lines III - Santiago Calatrava by JD Photographie., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SAn Diego - US*


Overhead by ShutterJack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


In a mysterious morning.. by kazimushfiq, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


rllng th dc by zelnunes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong - China*


A girl walks down the stairs by b80399, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Seri Wawasan III by Josh Haftel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


0158 by GK Sholanke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorchester - UK*


Tree Guardians by Threadweavle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sidewalk by Dương Hài Cốt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Accra - Ghana*


snack shop by The Freelens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Superior, Minnesota - US*


Split Rock B&W by Images by MK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Sous la tour B&N by joselu86, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schwetzingen - Germany*


old mosque in the castle cardens by .....wian1900, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rheinauhafen - Germany*


Rheinauhafen by .niraw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Romania*


Winter night by Catalin Ionita Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego Botanical Garden - US*


The Dragon Trees by FotoGrazio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Normmans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Parkway at Night by GPhace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Bridge of sighs by Black Hole Photo, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Torre Costanera - Santiago de Chile


Costanera Center by rechever95, on Flickr
​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adelaide, Washington - US*


fog avenue by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fragne, Liege - Belgium *


Liège / Luik / Lüttich by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

New York - US


Metallic Building -High Line Park- (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Obscured by Clouds by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hovgarden - Sweden*


Untitled by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vasto, Campania - Italy*


(O Marchionne, Where Art Thou?) by Robbie McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salem, Utah - US*


Young at Heart by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver, BC - Canada*


Over the Underpass by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Damme - Belgium*


Damme Canal Shadows by Gavin Dunbar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London, England - UK*


Y... by JH Images.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Busan - South Korea*


RAIL ROAD , BUSAN , KOREA by sungsooleephoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Anfrew - Jamaica*


Arcades of Commerce by Daniel-Dank.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eden Valley, England - UK*


Drive by polarisandy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


C-Scape by maxxsmart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux, France*


entertaining day by Camil Tulcan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Normandy Bridge, Normandy - France*


Rise (Pont de Normandie) by PetterPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Shasta, California - US*


Cold Reception by jaxxon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York - US*


sky mirror | play by striatic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington, DC - US*


the light at the start of the tunnel | washington, dc by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


All gone, just ghost dancing by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Civic Center - New York*


CITY HALL NYC by ZUCCONY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niteroi - Brazil*


Oscar Niemeyer , MAC by marcelo nacinovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Udaipur - India*


Let me fly.. by PNike (Prashanth Naik..back after ages), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Macedonia*


Winter trip to Skopje by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Attica - Greece*


Untitled by Vasilikos Lukas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yokohama - Japan*


Fishing boy , Yokohama , Japan by sungsooleephoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany*


Hidden Object by ffela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heraklion, Crete - Greece*


wet by Vasilikos Lukas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iguazu water fall*


Cataratas Iguazu by difergran80, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


La Ruche - Paris la Défense-NB by Fonk De, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sieggvilla, Piedmont - Italy*


Ponte Chianale - Italy by Fab and World, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Summerseat, England - UK*


LMS Crab 13065 at Summerseat by Mister Oy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


MediaPark by .niraw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acustic arena*


Seats by Bach Egan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


One moment at night by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey, California - US*


Swinging into Dusk by Steve Holsonback, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fragneto Monforte, Campania - Italy*


The Great Gig in the Sky by michele.mastrosimone89, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


Kranhaus by .niraw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sailing Pier - Australia*


Sailing Pier by Charlie Pryor Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa - Canada*


The Parliament by M Rafiee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitby, England - UK*


Whitby Abbey Nights by Si's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by Transformer18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Figueroa Street by Jose Miguel Serna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
city in black & white by ~windwings~, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
November Rain by peterbalmer_aus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by diptych., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City skyline*
The Bridge by Greg Lebreton | photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Untitled by Chris Forsyth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona, 2014 by jessicalouisebell, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*St. Joseph's Cathedral, Hanoi*

20141224-R0000107 by Michael TW Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
2014-12-22 by Giåm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto The Big Picture by Paul Hillier Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur. Malaysia*










Hide and Seek by Lion Kraaijbeek, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chinese Temple in B&W, Kuching, Sarawak*










Chinese Temple in B&W, Kuching, Sarawak by Lion Kraaijbeek, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rue, Picardie, France*









Rue en sépia by Lucille-bs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Khmer Temple in B&W. Cambodia*










Khmer Temple in B&W by Lion Kraaijbeek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen - Norway*


BRYGGEN - BERGEN (Noruega) by margalice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Untitled by Raymond Wealthy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiado - Chile*


Baile urbano, Santiago de Chile by Alejandro Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa fe del Montseny, Catalonia - Spain*


Faigs, Santa Fe del Montseny by Annamon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice - Italy
*

stop by cucjanji, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


UN TÚNEL PARA TODOS... Y TODAS... by EL DOCTOR ROBER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Merida - Spain*


Emerita Ludica 27092014-3582 by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo - Japan*


BIG WHEEL by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Bilbao contrastes by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid - Spain*


INDECISION CRITICA by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels - Belgium*


under cover │ a cubierto by jesuscm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unkown place*


Volver a enamorase / To fall in love again by Hernan Piñera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Cordoba train station - I by jalbusac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zagreb - Croatia*


Lost color by Plavistribor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quimper, Brittany - France*


rue Kéréon by Philippe Doucet ツ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Margherita del Gruagno - Italy*


Lost in the white flower by Giulio Magnifico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Bridges by https://david-n-goldstein.squarespace.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester, England - UK*


Across The Bridge by Peter.Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Construction of beautiful glass by junichi hakoyama, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Edinburgh - UK


. by joannablu kitchener, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*At the new Life Sciences Building at Toronto's York University, the building matches the ground. Canada*










20141218. At the new Life Sciences Building at Toronto's York University, the building matches the ground. by Vik Pahwa Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CAFE *
PARIS.- Rue de la Verrerie ...France










CAFE by Mohsan', on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Antonio skyline in b&w. USA*










San Antonio skyline in b&w by Jim | jld3 photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Woman Praying at San Hipólito (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014)*










Woman Praying at San Hipólito (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kyoto. Japan*










Kyoto by Phil C3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok, Thailand*










Where will he take us? by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf, London. UK*










Ghost in the Machine by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris. France*










Stories behind #10 - So walk by dhammza, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looming lighting in the Toronto underground PATH system.. Canada*










20141003. Looming lighting in the Toronto underground PATH system. by Vik Pahwa Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foz do Iguaçu, Paraná, Brazil*










Guindaste ... by  Jøãø Mär¢øs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fisherwoman. Texas. USA*










Fisherwoman by Jim | jld3 photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leaving the Right Path (Sheigra, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014). Scotland*










Leaving the Right Path (Sheigra, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place de l'Opéra. France*










Place de l'Opéra by Phil C3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiang Mai, Thailand*










low sun by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Charlton, London. UK*










Open the flood gates by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rincones del Madrid de los Austrias - Corners of Madrid Oldtown. Spain*










Rincones del Madrid de los Austrias - Corners of Madrid Oldtown by Rumbo181, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto. Canada*










20141002. Parkin's classic modernist Art Shoppe (2131 Yonge St, Toronto) is to be demolished to make way for condos. by Vik Pahwa Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sistiana, Frioul-Vénétie Julienne, Italie*










Aspettando l'orizzonte by Paolo Perco, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*texas. USA*










Sheeps2 by Jim | jld3 photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China.*










Doors of the Jewish Quarter -Stamps of the Old Shanghai Today no.8- (Shanghai, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2007-2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma. Italy*










Rome by Phil C3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiang Mai, Thailand*










chess match by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Battersea Power Station. London. UK*










Battersea Power Station by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gorizia. Italy*










Untitled by i k o, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto downtown. Canada*










20140930. A retro pedestrian overpass brightens the night. University of Toronto downtown. by Vik Pahwa Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa, Burchell's zebras*










South Africa, Burchell's zebras by Vittorio Ricci (THANKS+++1,1 MILLION VIEWS, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Antonio Cityscape [in black & white] . USA*










San Antonio Cityscape [in black & white] by Jim | jld3 photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peeping the Foggy Old Town (Edinburgh, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014)*










Peeping the Foggy Old Town (Edinburgh, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nuit Blanche, Paris. France*










Nuit Blanche, Paris by Phil C3, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok, Thailand*










selling food by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Silent City by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges. Belgium*










tightly in between by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cartwright...Canada*










Cartwright by / shadows and light, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monestir de Santa Maria de Lillet. Spain*
La Pobla de Lillet, el Berguedà
Catalonia










Monestir de Santa Maria de Lillet by Pemisera, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Houston Skyline in black and white. USA*










Houston Skyline in black and white by Jim | jld3 photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Bristol by Andy WXx2009, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alabama - US*


Battleship in Black&White - Reloaded by Deadly_Dreamer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


693 by .niraw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto - Canada*


Skating at Toronto City Hall by f2point79, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catalina State Park, Arizona - US*


Reaching Up by claudiov958, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elsinore, Denmark*
Elsinore, Gl. Færgestræde by Bo Hvidt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grand Canyon national park (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Grand Canyon Evening Storm (B&W): Grand Canyon National Park by Life_After_Death, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Piraeus (Athens), Greece*
waiting to leave by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Árnessýsla, Iceland*










On the Road by Littlepois Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deauville, Basse-Normandie, France*










Reflets inversés by Littlepois Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skógafoss. Iceland*










Skógafoss by Littlepois Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Li River - Guilin, China*










Li River - Guilin, China by Jesse Estes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brooklin bridge, Manhattan, New York. USA*










Brooklin bridge by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beauharnois, Québec, Canada*










Free Falling by Dan. D., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loop, Chicago, Illinois. USA*










Fountain of the Great Lakes *** Explored Thanks *** by aperturef1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perce, Québec, Canada*










236 secondes of tranquility by Dan. D., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Northumberland Four - Dunstanburgh Castle from Embleton Bay. UK*










Northumberland Four - Dunstanburgh Castle from Embleton Bay by Dinky Do's, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy, 2015*










]Rome, Italy, 2015 by Franco Spaccialbelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stykkishólmur, Snæfellsnes-og Hnappadalssýsla, Iceland*










Beyond words by Julien Ratel ( Júllí Jónsson ), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tholen. Netherlands*










Curves V by Joel Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy, 2014*










Rome, Italy, 2014 by Franco Spaccialbelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy, 2014*










Rome, Italy, 2014 by Franco Spaccialbelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy, 2014*










Rome, Italy, 2014 by Franco Spaccialbelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy, 2014*










Rome, Italy, 2014 by Franco Spaccialbelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Leaving Darkness by Éole, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy, 2015*










Rome, Italy, 2015 by Franco Spaccialbelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy, 2014*










Rome, Italy, 2014 by Franco Spaccialbelli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Entertainment District, Toronto, Ontario. Canada*










Contemptible pedlars hawking earthly redemption by Johnny [Shakedown], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sassenage, Rhône-Alpes, France*










~~ Sassenage waterfalls # 2 ~~ by Julien Ratel ( Júllí Jónsson ), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Theater District, New York. USA*










The emergence of a post-redemptive ethics out of the chrysalis of consumerist illusion by Johnny [Shakedown], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Entertainment District, Toronto, Ontario. Canada*










Waiting for the night to fall by Johnny [Shakedown], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Bank, London. UK*










Frozen by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges. Belgium*










UP by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*House of Argue. Canada*










House of Argue by / shadows and light, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain*










El Mendizábal by Pemisera, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Houston Skyline in black and white. USA*










Houston Skyline in black and white by Jim | jld3 photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam. Holland*











amsterdam by doublejay8428, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Thames by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges, Flandre-Occidentale, Belgique*










New Year's streets by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brooding Bonsecours. Canada*










Brooding Bonsecours by / shadows and light, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berga, el Berguedà
Catalonia. Spain*










Des dels cingles by Pemisera, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valentine, Texas. USA*










Prada by Jim | jld3 photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Streets of Oslo. Norway*










Streets of Oslo by franciscarmine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Downtown San Francisco, CA by TomCollins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Heidelberg, Germany*


heidelberg bei nacht by Profiamateur, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bogotá, Colombia*


La 15. by martgw, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Normmans, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Praça do Comércio III by Shall_, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bogotá, Colombia​*

Rooftops. by martgw, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Jardim de São Pedro de Alcântara II by Shall_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Monsoon in the City by Elijah_C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSC_7976_LR4 by Photographer with an unusual imagination, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Golden Arches by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Bridges in Stockholm by Poet Mir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Blocks and blocks and blocks (Hong Kong) by derek.hyip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati Central Business District, Philippines by Justin James Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Bottom Of New York by Luke.Dillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castroville (Texas), U.S.A.*
Castroville TX by Tejas Cowboy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Arcos by Aline Izabel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
An eternel view by Stockholmfotografen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
BAR_1010 by Bougherbal Ammar Redouane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice landscape by withcamera, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter glow, Bortan . Sweden*










Winter glow by Jonas.swede, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Värmland. Sweden*










Last day of 2014 by Jonas.swede, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arvika, Värmland. Sweden*










Sjölunda Telear-5b by Jonas.swede, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Museum IR. Sweden*










The Museum IR by Jonas.swede, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Värmland. Sweden*










Home in IR by Jonas.swede, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Magnor railway station Norway*










Magnor railway station Norway by Jonas.swede, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cattedrale di Santa Maria del Fiore, Firenze, Italia*











Santa Maria del Fiore - Firenze by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Istanbul. Turkey*










Rustem Pasa Camii 2 - Istanbul by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yeni Camii - Istanbul. Turkey*










Yeni Camii - Istanbul by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palacio Real - Madrid. Spain*










Palacio Real - Madrid by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bubbles in Plaza Mayor - Madrid. Spain*










Bubbles in Plaza Mayor 2 - Madrid by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ephesus, Selçuk, Türkey*










Celsus Kütüphanesi - Efes by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uchisar - Kappadokia. Turkey*










Uchisar - Kappadokia by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Air balloon - Kappadokia. Turkey*










Air balloon 8 - Kappadokia by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hagia Sophia - Istanbul. Turkey*










Hagia Sophia - Istanbul by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Artist in Mary Street - Dublin. Ireland*










Artist in Mary Street - Dublin by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place Massena - Nice. France*










Place Massena - Nice by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canale 2 - Venezia. Italy*










Canale 2 - Venezia by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venezia. Italy*










Canale di San Marco - Venezia by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venezia. Italy*










Gondole Canale di San Marco 2 - Venezia by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venezia. Italy*










Ponte sul Canale - Venezia by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Naviglio Grande - Milano. Italy*










Naviglio Grande - Milano by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower - Amsterdam. Netherlands*










Tower - Amsterdam by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Board of Trade - Chicago. USA*










Board of Trade - Chicago by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago. USA*










Cloud Gate 3 - Chicago by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago. USA*










Cloud Gate - Chicago by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marechiaro Napoli. Italy*










Marechiaro Napoli by DLan85, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague. Czec Republic*










Prague by Pavel P., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baška, Moravskoslezský kraj, République tchèque*










Motionless... by Pavel P., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Krásná, Moravskoslezský kraj, République tchèque*










Local waterfall by Pavel P., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kojetín, Olomouc, République tchèque*










I am Rocky by Pavel P., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kyselovice, Czech Republic*










Winter Road by Pavel P., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slezská Ostrava, Ostrava, Czech Republic*










Hot Day by Pavel P., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Masaryk's square in Ostrava city. Czech Republic*










Hot In The City by Pavel P., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam night. Netherlands*










Rotterdam night by doublejay8428, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millennium, London. UK*










Millennium by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangkok. Thailand*










crazy world by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spiralized...Canada*










Spiralized by / shadows and light, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sharks tooth - Cape Foulwind. NZ*










Sharks tooth - Cape Foulwind by franciscarmine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snowhill hill, England – UK*


Snowshill Lavender Farm by Andrew Lockie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Straight Up by Russ Barnes Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris – France*


Untitled by wenninparis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tairua – New Zealand*


Journey..., Tairua, Coromandel Peninsula by Mark Emirali, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai – UAE*


Beach curve by Arnodil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Merkez – Turkey*


Northest point of Turkey by Caucas', on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London – UK*


The Face Of The City 'Mandarin' - London by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo – Norway*


You fogin' to me? by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles, California – US*



I Scout by TJ Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Andrew, Scotland – UK*


St Andrews Cathedral by TablinumCarlson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux – France*


a Boy by sungsooleephoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zeebruges – Belgium*


Vanished in the infinite by Photoma's World, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Misurina , Veneto – Italy*


Next mountain by Weisimel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Central Park, New York – US*


Playground by John St John Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malaga – Spain*


Despegue Forzoso by RausenLab, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice – Italy*


Venezia : Riva degli Schiavoni - 14 by rodeo's - Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London – UK*


The Wedge by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snaroya – Norway*


2nd place Black and White Spider Awards. by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York – US*


Nowhere fast, British Airways Concord by wowography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai – China*


up and away by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las vegas, Nevada – US*


Drink Me by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo – Italy*


Bergamo skyline - Winter mood by Jacopo.Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London – UK*


Sliced by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mardi...7uA-qqhniH-pKFs97-qq5t54-qEbeMW-qpSxFA-qpRRHC


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Molten IV - Turning Torso by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney, Australia

Governor Phillip Tower by PhillMono, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Carolina, US

Fractal Shadows by andyfrick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

St. Augustine FL City Hall by t55z, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

709562376796220 by alviesunkel2666, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Unraveling the Mysteries by Shawn Clover, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Toward the Sky-Lynne Kelman by lynnekelman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

Golden Jubilee by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

The Hotel by tkrart, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W old port view. Canada*










B&W old port view by theLionel411, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W oratoire st-joseph. Canada*










B&W oratoire st-joseph by theLionel411, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W rocher-percé. Canada*










B&W rocher-percé by theLionel411, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W farine five roses...Canada*










B&W farine five roses by theLionel411, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*olympic stadium. Canada*










olympic stadium3 by theLionel411, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montreal. Canada*










montreal jazz 055 by theLionel411, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*bird in the city. Canada*










bird in the city by theLionel411, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W montreal city. Canada*










B&W montreal city by theLionel411, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Horses in the Street. Canada*










Sunday photographs by theLionel411, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*canal lachine B&W, Montreal. Canada*










canal lachine B&W by theLionel411, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba – Spain*


Playing with light *Explored* by Danieldevad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Commercial Underground by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart - Germany*


light up by Magdalena Roeseler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York – US*


Untitled by Kevin Dickert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon - Portugal*


Is that noise coming from here?! by Fernando_PC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges – Belgium*


Belfort Tower by wwarby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham, England – UK*


IMG_0802c by ikonic.exposure Birmingham Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver – Canada*


lines and rows by Tesney Juliette Young, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago – US*


Time For a New Direction - Chicago Street by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via at Night by iioannou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle – US*


EMP Exterior by Tom_Brown 6117, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gothenburg – Sweden*


Korsvägen by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii – US*


The mighty USS Missouri by THE SMOKING CAMERA HeRvEy BaY davefryer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Amazing! by bazmatthews.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba – Spain*


Looking at the Dome *Explored* by Danieldevad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto – Canada*


The Gooderham Flatiron Building in Toronto, Ontario by Christopher Brian's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jersey City, NJ – US*


Radical Geometry at Goldman Sachs New Jersey by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham, England – UK*


Brum_SLR_005c by ikonic.exposure Birmingham Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


It was fun? by jackyczj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York – US*


IAC Building VII by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London – UK*


Shards On The Shard M by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid – Spain*


Preciados by Perfectly Placed Pixels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle – UK*


Angel and Devils by Tyne & Wear Archives & Museums, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Houston – US*


Circle Skywalk by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Untitled by Raymond Wealthy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka - Bangladesh*


Strangers in the town by Shahadat Mishu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds – UK*


Abseiling... No1 City Square, Leeds by ROFL-COPTER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris – France*


Carpe diem by S.D.G Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle – UK*


Curves by Phil 'the link' Whittaker (gizto29), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eastern Cape – South Africa*


Don't look back in anger by stayingfat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
MIllenium Bridge, London by iwroteforluck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm - Sweden*


Sergels Torg by Ola Jacobsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo - Japan*


Aoyama, Tokyo by D A I, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by gnamooo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Waterfront SFX by "Mr Mike", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain bridge at night by Rabican7, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore









http://1x.com/photo/822576/latest:architecture


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry! Unknown Location.









http://1x.com/photo/821720/latest:architecture


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China









http://1x.com/photo/811719/latest:abstract


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Minnesota, US

Steps by brundige2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris – France*


Freestyle by A.G. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich – Switzerland*


waiting for a tram @ a foggy sunday morning in zurich city by Toni_V, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caerlaverock Castle, Scotland - UK*


Fortress by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha - Qatar*


Doha Skyline by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*


FLUID TIME III - Two Worlds by Julia-Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City Street by DKOphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Louise, Alberta – Canada*


Canoes at the end of the day in Lake Louise -BNW version- (Banff National Park, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon – Portugal*


Ponte Vasco da Gama by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing – China*


Wangjing SOHO by No.169, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Temecula, California – US*


Temecula Balloon and Wine Festival, Lighting em Up, EXPLORED #54 by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi – India*


Varanasi by ¡arturii!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


. by aubreyrose, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Towaoc, Colorado – US*


Chimney Rock Colorado by Rakaskas34, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Claerwen Dam, Wales - UK*


Claerwen Dam II by Woodacus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Place de la Republique by Enricodot ♫♪♭Happy New Year, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt – Germany*


Where heaven's said to be... by xollob58, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


La Casa Mila. Witch scarers! by Alexandra Rudge.Happy New Year dear friends!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


La Farola de Gaudi by F0T0 FANTASY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocky Creek Bridge, California – US*


Rocky Creek Bridge, Hwy 1, California by Toby Keller / Burnblue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai – UAE*


Dubai cityscape from above by presetsheaven.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka – Japan*


Osaka view from Hankyu Grand Building by Eric Flexyourhead (Trying to catch up!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Westbury Wiltshire – UK*


White horse Westbury Wiltshire TD-201 Acros longleat by Man with Red Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tulum, Quintana Roo – Mexico*


Tulum: El Castillo and Temple of Diving God(b&w) by StGrundy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Pancras Station, London – UK*


2013 289 by Nigel Bewley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cologne – Germany*


Dom! from Dream Series by T. Kauppinen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong – China*


IFC-tower by f!tox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego – US*


Surrender by AB 7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curtis Ridge-Mt Rainier - Washington State- US*


Curtis Ridge, Mt Rainier by Tiger Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
london pub by Jayhopephotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Gondolas by withcamera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
8S7A1782.jpg by jonathan.pearson99, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Wollaton Hall & Park... by alfie2902, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevada, US

Nowhere, The Middle Of by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawaii, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ilost...jrR-qpGrNc-qFYoMs-qFSnNz-qFP6Mx-qppsjh-qpmUtY


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Notre grande Dame de fer by pourkoiaps, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Winter trees by JKonradsen Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Winter walk by JKonradsen Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Lloyds Building_1 by dave turner1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Filterless by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Open the flood gates, London. UK*










Open the flood gates by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Veere, Zélande, Pays-Bas*










November Streets by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Art Of Sydney. Australia*










The Art Of Sydney by rosiebondi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isernia - Italy*


fiat 500 in bianco e in nero by archifra -francesco de vincenzi-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Parigi, facciate, bianco e nero by zanbard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa – Italy*


Genova Palazzo Spinola, Giorgio 2013-07-16 182215 BW L by AnZanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo - Norway*


non c'è disaccordo nel cielo by _alfabeta_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cosford Museum, Shropshire - UK*


Avro Vulcan B2 XM598 air intakes detail RAF Cosford Museum Agfa APX 400 TD-201 by Man with Red Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cosford Museum, Shropshire - UK*


Tornado RAF Museum Cosford Ilford Delta 400 TD-201 by Man with Red Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mamma Caura, Marsala – Italy*


Mulino (Bianco e nero) by giovaaa!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Penshaw monument - Greece*


The shadows of Penshaw by {Martin Fryer}, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belmont, England – UK*


The Blue Lagoon by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York – US*


Chrysler Building by Titanium007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown Place*


Natura morta by Matteo Pagnoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Al Amin mosque by Crusat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
BERLIN by sabrinasteiger1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Jump it by m.rodriguezrodenas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Balanced City vs. Unbalanced Traffic by Mohammad Reza Boozary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Gherkin by Michele Bonifacio, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montforte. Italy*










Basketball in Montforte by Leon Sammartino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manchester Piccadilly, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK.*










Manchester Piccadilly, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK. by Style: Raw, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Krásná, Moravskoslezský kraj, République tchèque*










Local waterfall by Pavel P., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jaarbeursplein Utrecht. Netherlands*










Jaarbeursplein Utrecht by Pim Geerts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bankside, London. UK*










Enter The Void by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zoutelande. Netherlands*










November Blues #5 by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Australia*










Man Above Board by rosiebondi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milan. Italy*










Side street in Milan by Leon Sammartino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Mary's Gate, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK.*










Saint Mary's Gate, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK. by Style: Raw, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frýdek-Místek, Moravskoslezský kraj, République tchèque*










Bridge by Pavel P., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Domtoren, Utrecht. Netherlands*










Domtoren, Utrecht. by Pim Geerts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. Uk*










Nightfall by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zoutelande, Zélande. Netherlands*










November Blues #2 by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Australia*










A Hairwaving Shot by rosiebondi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Discovery *
Picture of the space shuttle Discovery, at the Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center of the Smithsonian National Air and Space Museum. USA










Discovery by Giovanni Vincenti, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Churchgate Academy, Oxford Road, Manchester, UK.*










Churchgate Academy, Oxford Road, Manchester, UK. by Style: Raw, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baška, Moravskoslezský kraj, Czec Rep*










Motionless... by Pavel P., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Domtoren, Utrecht. Netherlands*










Domtoren, Utrecht. by Pim Geerts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nevada - US*


On the road with the thunder gods ... by Photoma's World, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cubzac Bridge - France*


Cubzac (33) - Le pont ferroviaire Eiffel by philippeperellos460, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Brunswick - Canada*


004_Rutgers_BS by podus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Litchfield, Connecticut - US*


Lichfield 5 copy by Neil Barnsley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shiva - India*


India. Shiva.. by lalie sorbet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam - Netherlands*


Station Blaak Rotterdam by fredbervoets, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


haze art by Bernard l Hermite, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brooklyn Bridge on reverse, New york - US*


As Above So Below by everybodyisone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans, Lousiana - US*


New Orleans, Louisiana by francoisleroy1965, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carnoet, Brittany - France*


La Vallée des Saints by Nicolas Pirson (alias tatactic), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


India. New born.. by lalie sorbet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


India. Intelligence.. by lalie sorbet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milwaukee art museum - US*


Brise Soleil by gmolzahn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dortmunder Eisenbahn - Germany*


Werklok 22 der DE (Dortmunder Eisenbahn) by Revierfotograf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Trocadero, Paris by francoisleroy1965, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt - Germany*


ONLY SKY IS THE LIMIT by rolleck.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_3229 by Bulent Acar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Funchal, Madeira - Portugal*


Santiago Fort, Funchal, Madeira - b&w by 2geephotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany*


Fallen Leaves by willy vecchiato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palermo, Sicily - Italy*


Così... per gioco!  by Mario Pellerito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calabria - Italy*


Luna by Musacchio Nature and Reportage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste - Italy*


Water skeleton by everybodyisone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite Mountain - US*


ANS-Half Dome, by ansels_sherpa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essen - Germany*


BUBBLES II by rolleck.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam - Netherlands*


Dutch Breeze by Andre G. Antunes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Where? could be my home... by Stevenchen912, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan - Italy*


Start by Filippo Manzini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minster court, London - UK*


Minster Court by spr905, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Old Clea, England - UK*


Cleethorpes 15.11.2014 by Reynard_1884, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Hague - Netherlands*


SHINING by rolleck.com, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Nantes, France*

#JeSuisCharlie by anntonnii, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bari, Uttar Pradesh, India*

residency lucknow india by alan0410photography, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Lake Michigan, Loop, Chicago, Illinois*

Storm on Lake Michigan / Orage sur le lac Michigan by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*John Hancock Tower, Chicago
*

360/365: 12/26/2013. Looking Up! by peddhapati, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Warsaw, Poland*

Untitled by arkur's this and that, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege - Belgium*


Untitled by Art-Milan Mazaud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


© EndYmioN – Damien Guyon. Tous droits réservés - Black & White / Noir & Blanc by endymionphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


PYRAMID by rolleck.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt - Germany*


WORMHOLE by rolleck.com, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*The London Eye*

The London Eye by IanAWood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney CBD [Explored 29-04-14] by -Harm-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore by brandonboen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Piratininga, Niteroi. by Fernanda Pitaluga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Regalando sonrisas by oscardscfotografia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Downtown World by AV Dezign | www.avdezign.ca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Je suis Charlie... by Dynamo Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Pano of Dallas Skyline and Hunt Bridge by texfstop, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

At Park by Hunt Bridge in Dallas by texfstop, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

McKinney Avenue Trolley by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


Washington Ave., Houston, TX, US


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Darkness In The City - Chicago River by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

NYPD TImes Square by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brisbane black & white. Australia*










Brisbane black & white by jemasmith, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Afternoon, Torquay. UK*










Afternoon, Torquay by Torquay Palms, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Location: Gent , Belgium
*










Gent in SW 08 by zonsfoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Teufelsmauer, Harz. Germany*










Teufelsmauer, Harz by thognu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Igapó
Londrina - Paraná
Brasil*










BW reflections by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vigil for #Paris #France #JeSuisAhmed #JeSuisCharlie #CharlieHebdo #Bradford #Yorkshire*










Vigil for #Paris #France #JeSuisAhmed #JeSuisCharlie #CharlieHebdo #Bradford #Yorkshire by goodadvice.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Liverpol. UK*










L1000630 by suey_11, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Liverpol. UK*










L1000629 by suey_11, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burgon Street, London. UK*










Burgon Street, London by georgewjohnson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prästgatan, Gamla Stan, Stockholm, Stockholms län, Sweden.*










Tourists Watching the Royal Guards by Xerethra, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto de la Cruz. Spain*










Puerto de la Cruz by bilderflut photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camouflaged (Hong Kong)*










Camouflaged (Hong Kong) by rhawidantas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gran canaria. Spain*











gran canaria by Gosia Biniek, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Empire State 2013 - Alexandre Arrechea - Park Avenue - New York. USA*










Empire State 2013 - Alexandre Arrechea - Park Avenue - New York by ric_burger, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Chattanooga, Chattanooga, Tennessee. USA*










Night Lights IV by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Market Street, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK.*










Market Street, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK. by Style: Raw, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Potsdam - Germany*
Neues Palais










Potsdam - 16 by Frollein Eichblatt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Markt op de Plantage, Utrecht. NETHERLANDS*










Markt op de Plantage, Utrecht by Pim Geerts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Time Stood Still by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Streets of Berlin. Germany*










Streets of Berlin by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Northwold church Norfolk East Anglia England UK*










Northwold church Norfolk East Anglia England UK by teambee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dresden, Germany*
Untitled by sptn., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Neuenstein, Germany*
Neuenstein 1 b/w by Impressionen-Digital, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower Black & White Night Light by thorsoephotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopje, F.Y.R.O.Macedonia*
Emptiness by Nikola Vidoevski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Untitled by twinsgtr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Boston Bridge by vit', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegina island, Greece*
Aegina port by souros, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Las Vegas, USA*


Untitled by Jeffrey Grenfell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Francisco, USA*


The Last Act before Re-Opening Day at Golden Gate Bridge by George Sing Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


The Grey City - 11 by Chris Maki, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


"The Lay-Up." by B.C. Lorio, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Glasgow, UK*


Queen Street Glasgow. by Grandaddy Flash, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*


Centro de Porto Alegre by Evertons, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santiago, Chile*


Santiago, Chile. by fabriciocbarros, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Centro Histórico (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


Watching Manhattan from Brooklyn Bridge Park (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Calgary, Canada*


Peace Bridge (Calgary, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Toronto, Canada*


Frozen Branches (Toronto, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Dusk Raiders by snarulax, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rennes, France*


Opera house of Rennes, France by Fabrice Lamarche, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*


Downtown Chicago by Paal Tonne, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


The London Eye by IanAWood, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


Zürich by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Liverpool, UK*


lamb bananas on parade. by bunnylodge, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


New York27 by macques_thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dresden, Germany*


Dresden at Night by :: ed 37 ::, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


New York13 by macques_thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seattle, USA*


Home of the 'Hawks by Ceallach1213, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*


Chicago 2014 by TM Hoeltmann, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*


Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


...that way! by dkeros, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rigi, Switzerland*


Rigi Scheidegg with Föhn by frnkmr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Angeles, USA*


Gotham City by RobRovira, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Izmir, Turkey*


under dark clouds by hakanyurder, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Columnas (Madrid) by María Wait, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Untitled by mgkm photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


Colosseo by MassiVerdu, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Panama City, Panama*


Ciudad Puente - Panama by JMartinC, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


Puente en Roma. by M.C.S, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Opéra de Lille. France*










L_0013 by ma.gf, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Opéra de Lille. France*










L_0011 by ma.gf, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Opéra de Lille. France*










L_0020 by ma.gf, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lille Bld Victor Hugo. France*










Lille Bld Victor Hugo by fredericwatrin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Entrée du Bois de Vimy. France*










vimy by fredericwatrin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Promenade a Saint Valery. France*










Promenade a Saint Valery by fredericwatrin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*saint valery. Picardie. France*










saint valery 8 by fredericwatrin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sous Bois Château de Tilloy les Mofflaines. France*










Sous Bois Château de Tilloy les Mofflaines by fredericwatrin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Neues Palais. Germany*










Potsdam - 14 by Frollein Eichblatt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Koffee Pot, Hilton Street, The Northern Quarter, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK.*










Koffee Pot, Hilton Street, The Northern Quarter, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK. by Style: Raw, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Chattanooga, Chattanooga, Tennessee. USA*










Night Lights III by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Empire State-Alexandre Arrechea - Park Avenue - New York. USA*










Empire State 2013 - Alexandre Arrechea - Park Avenue - New York by ric_burger, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cáceres. Spain*










Cáceres by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Thames Barrier, London, UK*



Thames Barrier by stevoriley, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest, Hungary*



Budapest, Hungary (Explored 12/i/15) by Mr Mikage (ミスター御影）, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Washington D.C., USA*



Sand Filtration by The Dying Light, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Strasbourg, France*



Backstreet by Hörspielhörerin [www.rebekkaplies.de], on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paris, France*



DSC_3608 BW by iulian nistea, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu, Romania*



Hit Music by Mara-Ștefana Petrovici, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Măgura Uroiului, Romania*



Untitled by Andrei Rosetti, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Madrid, Spain*



DSC_3221 by iulian nistea, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*New York City, USA*



Tudor City Lookout by GoodApollo_66, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dubai, UAE*



Defence Roundabout, Sheikh Zayed Road by Andrew McCrum, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*



Rainy Amsterdam... by RALPHKE, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Charlesbourg, Quebec City, Canada*



Noirceur... by Jean S.., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bordeaux, France*



Untitled by Camil Tulcan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Marina Bay - Singapore by jalbusac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Patio de vecindad (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled (2) (23)-2 by olznillz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
*** by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Marie Elisabeth Lueders-Haus (Berlin) (I) by manuela.martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pavia, Lombardy – Italy*


Quattro salti..... in acqua by albi_tai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chalerston , South Carolina – US*


Angel Oak by Gafoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panathenaic, Athens – Greece *


Panathenaic Stadium by StephenMcleod - International Man of Mystery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Noite Rio de Janeiro - Pão de Açucar - Sugar Loaf by mariohowat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adelaide – Australia*


Queen Mary 2 by *Bec*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle – UK*


Tyne Bridge by Caffull, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casello, Veneto – Italy*


Un pò di bianco e nero by Antonio DP, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petra - Jordan *


Treasury by murphyz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow Central, Scotland – UK*


Glasgow Central by nearthecastle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy*


My trip in Siena by Alessandro Cabras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Obergurgl, Tyrol – Austria*


Frozen? by Woodacus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
MADRID | EDIFICIO GRASSY by Efrén Rodríguez Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris – France*


Père Lachaise by iban_g_g, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco, California – US*


Infinite Skulls by Giant Ginkgo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kastelburg - Germany*


Hochburg Ruins by Alexander S. Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chiang Mai, Thailand*


Phrathat Doi Suthep by LifeisPixels - Thanks for 3 MILLION views!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lexington, Kentucky – US*


Alice by Neil Kesterson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tologa Bay – New Zealand*


660m loneliness by SimoRRR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


"Adorned in masters' loving art, she lies..." by Marsaliath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gare du Nord, Paris (France)*
Gare du Nord by Vasilis Karamouzos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York – US*


New York City NY ~ Manhattan ~ Benjamin Franklin Statue ~ City Hall Park ~ Old Film by Onasill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niagara falls – Canada - US*


Vantage Point - Project 50/50 (Week 31) by w4nd3rl0st (InspiredinDesMoines), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cove National Park – Botswana*


The Buffalo King by TGSnapshot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit, Michigan – US*


Cranbrook Academy of Art: Orpheus Fountain Sculpture Group (B&W) by pinehurst19475, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Wren over Blackfriars by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur - Malaysia*


Petronas Towers by Ben Lee Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Save the date by Meine Sicht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mariposa, California – US*


Standing Alone by Tony Immoos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Louisiana – US*


Misty Morning by Tom Floyd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galway – Ireland*


Precious Light by Alan Travers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome – Italy*


Panorama view of Rome, Italy (black and white) / Panorama von Rom, Italien (Schwarzweiss) by © www.borais.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burnaby, British Columbia – Canada*


Barnet Marine Park by Grant Mattice Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia – Spain*


VLC Sk8er by Jameher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


132/365 a man wearing a really big flower pot on his head... by ianlancaster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mississippi delta – US*


Impressive Squares by Fujoshi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*O’hare, Chicago – US*


O'hare by Andrew E. Larsen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin. Germany*










shadow audience by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Hill, London. UK*










Army of Darkness by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Utrecht Centraal. Netherlands*










Utrecht Centraal by Pim Geerts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schloßpark Sanssouci. Germany*










Potsdam 08 by Frollein Eichblatt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manchester Art Gallery, Mosley Street, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK.*










Manchester Art Gallery, Mosley Street, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK. by Style: Raw, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Chattanooga, Chattanooga, Tennessee. USA*










St. Pauls_3 by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The White House - Washington. USA*










The White House - Washington by ric_burger, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gato en la playa de la Malvarrosa, Valencia. Spain*










Gato en la playa de la Malvarrosa by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*give four carpenters a few hours and they'll give you a roof. UK*










give four carpenters a few hours and they'll give you a roof by teambee, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lines, Shadows and Stairs, Berlin. Germany*










Lines, Shadows and Stairs by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Smithfield, London. UK*










London by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Utrecht Centraal. Netherlands*










Utrecht Centraal by Pim Geerts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Potsdam. Germany*










Potsdam 06 by Frollein Eichblatt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mosley Street, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK.*










Mosley Street, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK. by Style: Raw, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Paul's Episcopal Church (Chattanooga, Tennessee). USA*










St. Pauls_2 by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Melbourne city skyline from Albert Park Lake. Australia*










PARKSIDE VIEW by Laws Photography | www.lawsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cantabria . España*










Sonrisa camino de Liérganes by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Royal Courts of Justice London. UK*










The Royal Courts of Justice London by teambee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


hello god and bunny fun by PanikRaum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo – Japan*


is she smiling too ? by L'instantané, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roatan - Honduras*


Boats on the Beach by qualistat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leiria – Portugal*


Mosteiro da Batalha by kiolosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Helice Douglas DC4 by nautilus8052002, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blind bay, British Columbia – Canada*


Just hanging around! by -Walt-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Dome Paris by alejandrogustavogonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eifel tower, Paris (France)*
DSC_0178 by rghostx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin – Germany*


Obers-11-05 by typograph030, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna – Austria*


strange without by art of imagined reality, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lippe-NRW - Germany*


OZ-2 Lippe-NRW Germany by Hans-Jürgen09, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin – Germany*


Avus Berlin by Robbi_An, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Hilly town by Uta Ohashi LTX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok – Thailand*


The Sky Calls to Us by Vafa Nematzadeh Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg – Germany *


Elbphilharmonie in Hamburg under construction by mediocut, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hohe Dune - Germany*


Passagierschiff by Bellavonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon – Portugal*


lisboa by Paul Lacoste, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece *


Eternity... by Panagiotis Assonitis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich - Germany*


Airport Munich III. by © Dominik J. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halle, Saale - Germany*


Love Call by LAZYKiuikori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castro Urdiales, Cantabria – Spain*


Parece que no pican...!!! by Chani_Luc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna - Austria*


a journey through the fourth dimension by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna - Austria*


Vienna - U5! by chriskolos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shirvanshahs' Gates – Azerbaijan *


Shirvanshahs' Gates by Dragonovski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


monument to the trucker by Benjamin Button (s1m has gone), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


life beyond the stars by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night Vision of Chain Bridge by halukfirat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Museu del Disseny de Barcelona by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England









https://www.flickr.com/photos/darre...Pas-qBHu3G-qjB8Dp-pDyWCF-qiLA6c-qA2z3v-qzXqEy


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

Abstract Architecture #7 by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland, UK

Auskerry lighthouse by Premysl Fojtu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

White Interior_0358.jpg by geoffreyhowe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Monocromo by Massimo Feliziani, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

Human Condition by Icker_Malabares, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry! Unknown Location.

A Light Nap by pikespice, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

The Eiffel Tower at night by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Passy by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

Everything was black, and white, and gray, and foggy by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


----------



## Silver King (Jul 12, 2012)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*



*(my shot)*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tunnelbana station, Stockholm, Sweden*:

Subway, Stockholm by krippajohansson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin. Germany*










the Walk by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










The Chain by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lombok, Utrecht. Netherland*










Thies Being Brenized by Pim Geerts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*højriis slot . Danmark*










højriis slot 2008 - 73 by Frollein Eichblatt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*All Saints Park, Oxford Road, Manchester, UK.*










All Saints Park, Oxford Road, Manchester, UK. by Style: Raw, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Chattanooga, Chattanooga, Tennessee. USA*










City Streets VI by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suburban Lightning. Australia*










Suburban Lightning by Laws Photography | www.lawsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque de Cabárceno (Cantabria). Spain*










El gorila triste. by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*swans on Lake Zurich Switzerland*










swans on Lake Zurich Switzerland by teambee, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf. Germany*










Lines again by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brighton, UK*










overture by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Jacobstraat, Utrecht. Netherlands*










St. Jacobstraat, Utrecht. by Pim Geerts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kaarup, Nordjylland, Danemark*










højriis slot 2008 - 72 by Frollein Eichblatt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manchester Superstores, Wilmslow Road, Rusholme, Manchester, UK.*










Manchester Superstores, Wilmslow Road, Rusholme, Manchester, UK. by Style: Raw, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Chattanooga, Chattanooga, Tennessee. US*










City Streets V by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*COMES THE FOG. AUSTRALIA*










COMES THE FOG by Laws Photography | www.lawsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benidorm . Valencia. Spain*










Carlos Arriero by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trier – Germany*


Black Lines by AlphaAndi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L O S T _ A V I A T O R _ I I I by ®oland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Illinois, US

Dawn on a Township Road by JourneysEnd1750, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada











https://www.flickr.com/photos/sweet...VxP-qwg3qC-pRQ7RL-qNRBzr-pS5BCp-qNRjEV-pRRnij


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal


Praça do Comércio, Lisboa by António Alfarroba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain


Un claustro de cuento de hadas by Luciti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China










https://www.flickr.com/photos/rp_ang/16084818179/in/explore-2015-01-13


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown Location




St Margaret's at Cliffe by Theolde, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain



Cattedrale gotica by Diego Menna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

london



Why not? [explored] by DanHarrison., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

One Step Beyond..... by Neo7Geo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Inner city Love by Neo7Geo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Front St by mjaneroy, on Flickr


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

PinPeat said:


> Unknown Location
> 
> INTO THE CRYSTAL BALL by jensen2k, on Flickr


European Parliament - Strasbourg, France


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tejina, Spain*


Tejina (Tenerife) by Joseba Barrenetxea Altuna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tenerife, Spain*


La Laguna (Tenerife) by Joseba Barrenetxea Altuna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Las Vegas, USA*


Reflection at night by Joca0162, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*


Antigo prédio dos Correios - Old post office building by Joca0162, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Miami, USA*


Miami by Joca0162, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valladolid, Spain*


Negro sobre blanco en el túnel del tiempo by Chema Concellon, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quito, Ecuador*


Quito Ecuador. by ivandcastrillon, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colorado River, USA*


Colorado River B&W by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai Marina Skyline, UAE

Dazzling by FernyyB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Street by mripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC2005 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cycling in Chicago, U.S.A.*
4D2C2977sw by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Plaza de Castilla, Madrid by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
2013-12-15-12-15-26-5D3_0926-HDR by tsup_tuck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by tobi.heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Greece*
Underdog by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nizhny Novgorod, Russia*


kanavino bridge by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sopot, Poland*


sopot, poland by Gosia Biniek, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Londrina, Brazil*


Clouds above (Londrina-PR) by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


St Paul’s Cathedral by maxgor.com, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Canada Place by Hammerin Man, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*


under the bridge by bjdewagenaar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt, December 2014 by kristina-zalesskaya, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


No Entry by tootalltom13, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in the USA*


Minden by yourbikash, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


ViewfromTheRock by bb_productionz, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hanoi, Vietnam*

Bên lề ước mơ | Aside the dream by Dino Ngo | +84-936366238, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
The Greying City by Elijah_C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


No Comment! by canonsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rorby, Uppsala lan - Sweden*


breaktrough (explored) by jan.wallin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maksimir park, Zagreb - Croatia*


Snowy lake by fborcic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Djerba - Tunisia*


Somewhere_on_the_sea by Ahmed.Jridi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denekamp - Netherlands *


Watermill Reflections, Singraven Netherlands by CvK Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

House on the cliff.... by sbabic911, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden - Germany*


Trubel an der Frauenkirche by ak-oly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


骏马奔腾 by retroSPecktive, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great wall - China*


Minecraft by retroSPecktive, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hoover Dam, USA*


Hoover Dam Bridge by Nicolas Bourque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20140205_90 (2) by j.murphy2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*British Columbia - Canada*


Mountains at Dawn 3 by photoboiss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Ferriby, England - UK*


Barton upon Humber by Reynard_1884, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal - Canada*


Église Sainte-Jeanne de Chantal de l'Ile Perrot by Duric, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Las Vegas, USA*


Las Vegas, Nevada by fukkle.de • lofi doc photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal, Quebec - Canada*


Sous le pont Jacques-Cartier by Duric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astana - Kazakhstan* 


Hello Astana by Pete Andrews KZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milano - Italy*


Milano by alex kr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brook park, Ohio - US*


EM160038.jpg by mtfbwy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aquitaine - France*


Vignoble by daniel_58, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slick With Promise -Rain - Greenwich Village - New York City. USA*










Slick With Promise -Rain - Greenwich Village - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

L1462223-Edit by rorizahr, on Flickr

North Lebanon


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City Winter - Snow at Night. USA*










New York City Winter - Snow at Night by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

L1462180-2 by rorizahr, on Flickr

North Lebanon


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

L1000289 by rorizahr, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

L1000335 by rorizahr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City - Snow - Janus - Queensboro Bridge View from Sutton Place. USA*










New York City - Snow - Janus - Queensboro Bridge View from Sutton Place by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City - Winter - Snow Falls on 5th Avenue 
Midtown Manhattan in the snow. USA
*










New York City - Winter - Snow Falls on 5th Avenue by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City Skyline - Winter - Snow Covered Skyscrapers--USA*










New York City Skyline - Winter - Snow Covered Skyscrapers-- by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City - Snow at Night - Rivington Street. USA*










New York City - Snow at Night - Rivington Street by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City - Snow - Doyers Street - Chinatown 
Doyers Street, winter. USA*










New York City - Snow - Doyers Street - Chinatown by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brooklyn Bridge - Night - New York City *

New York City Skyline and Brooklyn Bridge at night. USA










Brooklyn Bridge - Night - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City - Winter on the Lower East Side *

Snowy night on the Lower East Side. USA










New York City - Winter on the Lower East Side by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City - Chrysler Building and Skyscrapers From Above. USA*










New York City - Chrysler Building and Skyscrapers From Above by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Central Terminal Interior. NY. USA*










Grand Central Terminal Interior by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City - Snow - Winter Night in Times Square *

A food vendor pushes his cart in the snow in Times Square. USA










New York City - Snow - Winter Night in Times Square by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City - Night in Times Square as Snow Falls *
Winter night in Times Square. USA










New York City - Night in Times Square as Snow Falls by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Central Terminal - View of the Main Concourse from Above *

Upper glass catwalk view of Grand Central's main floor. USA










Grand Central Terminal - View of the Main Concourse from Above by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York Winter - Snow on 42nd Street. USA*










New York Winter - Snow on 42nd Street by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Central Park Winter - Snow on Bow Bridge - New York City. USA*










Central Park Winter - Snow on Bow Bridge - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City Skyline Fog. USA*










New York City Skyline Fog by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Under the Ed Koch Queensboro Bridge - New York City. USA*










Under the Ed Koch Queensboro Bridge - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City - Night - Broadway Lights-USA*










New York City - Night - Broadway Lights- by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City Skyline - Empire State Building and Midtown Manhattan Skyscrapers. USA*










New York City Skyline - Empire State Building and Midtown Manhattan Skyscrapers by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Willamsburg Bridge - New York City. USA*










Willamsburg Bridge - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City - Night - Snow Falls on 2nd Avenue *

Winter night i the East Village. USA










New York City - Night - Snow Falls on 2nd Avenue by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York Winter Night - Snow Fall in the East Village *

Bicycles in the snow in the East Village. Lower Manhattan. USA










New York Winter Night - Snow Fall in the East Village by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City - Theater District - Broadway Sign*
The Imperial Theatre: "Live on Broadway". Marquee. USA










New York City - Theater District - Broadway Sign- by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Central Park Winter - Romeo and Juliet in the Snow - New York City. USA*










Central Park Winter - Romeo and Juliet in the Snow - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City Street - Broadway - Soho - Afternoon Bicycle Ride *

Riding a bicycle down Broadway in Soho. USA










New York City Street - Broadway - Soho - Afternoon Bicycle Ride by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City - Snow at Night - East Village Lights *

Snowy night on an East Village street. USA










New York City - Snow at Night - East Village Lights by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City - Rain and Wet Sidewalks *

Rainy night in Manhattan adjacent to Bryant Park. USA










New York City - Rain and Wet Sidewalks by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Empire State Building and Abandoned Railroad Tracks - New York City. USA*










Empire State Building and Abandoned Railroad Tracks - New York City by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City - Snow - Ludlow Street at Night *

Lower East Side street on a winter night. USA










New York City - Snow - Ludlow Street at Night by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gargoyles of Notre-Dame *

Paris, France










Gargoyles of Notre-Dame by isodragon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City - Snow at Night in the West Village *

West 11th Street, West Village covered in snow on a winter night in New York City. USA










New York City - Snow at Night in the West Village by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London-Eye view. UK*










London-Eye view by isodragon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cymyran Beach, Anglesey. UK*










tranquil by isodragon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City - Night *

The New York City Skyline at night viewed from Roosevelt Island. UK










New York City - Night by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Robert Emmerich - 34 B+WLong exposure from the festival of lights at the Funkturm Berlin (Radio Tower Berlin) - Germany*










Robert Emmerich - 34 B+WLong exposure from the festival of lights at the Funkturm Berlin (Radio Tower Berlin) - Germany by Robert Emmerich Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


A January Afternoon in NM by texfstop, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Miguel de Allende, Mexico*


"San Miguel de Allende" by Xubit, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Fe, USA*


Santa Fe, New Mexico by kev2200, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guadalajara, Mexico*


Rueda de la fortuna en plaza liberación. by Pablo Revueltas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


"Amo los mundos sutiles, ingrávidos y gentiles" by AnitaVillalobos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cabo San Lucas, Mexico*


Stark by spencer_r_allen, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guadalajara, Mexico*


Untitled by Pablo Revueltas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*


Órgano by gerez2307, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Natural infinity pool, Oaxaca by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


Distant Mogollónes by texfstop, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Taxco, Mexico*


741451885135456 by jeanelleantonini9589, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guanacaste, Costa Rica*


robbie and the volcano by sophie.silkes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monterrey, Mexico*


DSC_1161.jpg by anabeemc, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


mexico city by sophie.silkes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Mirador by Jose M Vazquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tlalnepantla, Mexico (Metro Mexico City)*


Telaraña al cielo by Lonjho, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Merida, Mexico*


Merida by Beau Finley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Basílica de Guadalupe by APshot, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


Project Flickr-Traveling Along I-25 (Black & White Weather) by Jo Z-Winter Gone Back Into the 50's..Sunny!!!, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Villahermosa, Mexico*


House of blue tiles by 8zil, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glühwein - Asian style! Antwerp . Belgium*










Glühwein - Asian style ! by Nico De Muyt | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tynemouth Priory and Castle, Tynemouth, United Kingdom*










Old & Sprawling by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pairi Daiza - Impression of Tana Toraja. Belgium*










Pairi Daiza - Impression of Tana Toraja by Nico De Muyt | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Storm - La corniche - Beirut by Laurent Tironi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kyoto, Japan

Fine edgE - Kyoto,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
..Images of Singapore... by SpaceCadet37, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shizuoka, Japan

Big canisterS / Shizuoka,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hiroshima, Japan

Dark shadow-2 - Hiroshima,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Next Stage - Hiroshima,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hiroshima, Japan

181 : Hiroshima,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

PIN by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Stillness in timE - Tokyo,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_7591 by connandrnels, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Osaka, Japan

Dark-Osaka,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Osaka, Japan

Launch pad-Osaka,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Akashikaikyouohashi by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corsica - France*


Tour d'Ivoire by guy.sapin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo – Japan*


A.cW-Smoke_141228 by alancwr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Nightwalk / PotsdamerPlatz / Berlin by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maintenon – France *


Château de Maintenon/Castle of Maintenon by m-g-c photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Smile! by MichaelRojas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ouro Preto – Brazil*


Ouro Preto by leonnecastro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catania – Italy*


Via Crociferi | Catania | 24-12-2014 by GAZ BLANCO photographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malaga – Spain
*

Windmill by Tonyeme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valencia, Spain*
PLAÇA RODONA / PLAZA REDONDA by BESSCOS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


duckwalk by Christer Hedin urban photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai – China*


Shanghai Pudong Lights by 津, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland – UK*


Ice Church - B&W by Mark.L.Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris – France*


Métro Barbès–Rochechouart, Paris by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Tankrise by necodrive, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Morning rush in black & white by Christer Hedin urban photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Vins Fins Desserts by T Monochrome, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canoe Lake, New Hampshire - US*


Baby Snatcher by Mark.L.Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston – US*


Untitled by mahler9, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coliseum, Rome – Italy*


Internal corridor by anpalacios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kaohsiung – Taiwan*


Snapshot, Kaohsiung, Taiwan, 隨拍, 高雄, 台灣 by bryan..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai – China*


Almost like old days by miguelcanijo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille – France*


The light at the end of... by ArtsGraphiques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milwaukee art Museum – US*


Only You by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris est vivant, Vive Paris - #5 - Restons nous humains by Paolo Pizzimenti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yucatan - México*


Rancho Perez by Sandra Herber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Incheon - South Korea*


Incheon Grand Bridge by J Labrador, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans , Louisiana – US*


canal street in b&w (explore) by MaryLou1298, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chinatown, San Francisco – US*


Chinatown by Michael Brooking Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by tobi.heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul - South Korea*


Zaha Hadid Dongdaemon Design Plaza by 津, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


The long train by christophercoxphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Torres del Paine, Chile*


LRS_5611 72 by LesRoss, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montana, USA*


Ronan. by local37, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Réunion, France*


salazie talkessel by Winfried Veil, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


El Taxi by Suew*ellyn, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Exhibit by AB 7, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


- Focal point by Yonatan S, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bilbao, Spain*


2015/02 by  Maider Sorgiñariz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santander, Spain*


Santander Skyline by Jose Miguel Serna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Rio de Janeiro by macsbruj, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Lima by Búho Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Uppsala - Sweden*:

Uppsala domkyrka by johan.sodercrantz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shieldfield, Newcastle upon Tyne, UK*










Wide Walk 2014 by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Triple Zebra !*










Triple Zebra ! by Nico De Muyt | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newcastle Quayside, Newcastle upon Tyne, United Kingdom*










Riding Across The Tyne by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong Internation Airport*










Chek Lap Kok 1 by Bob Hawley, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sage Gateshead, Gateshead, United Kingdom*










Tyne & Bridge by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Darmstadt – Germany*


Grave Princess Elisabeth (1895-1903) by dominidomk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Catedral de Santiago de Bilbao by miguelcanijo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


nothing 004 by robmowad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sheffield – UK*


Contrasting Design by bowden.harry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston – US*


Untitled by Silverio Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cee, Galicia – Spain*


#Cée #Galicia #España by Caty V. mazarias antoranz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


fly by rucci_photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris Zoo – France*


Oh ! On me prend en photo/Oh! We photograph me! by m-g-c photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo - Japan*


Bunkyo Civic Center Building by Masahiko Kuroki (a.k.a miyabean), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brama Uściługska - Poland*


Brama Uściługska by Radek Fluder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montpellier – France *



Montpellier by Kevin V., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waiblingen - Germany*


Waiblingen by ++sepp++, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille – France*



Cagole by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo by fkagawa1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uknown place*


décoration de chantier by chetbak59, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney - Australia*


Bird Cages by Vincent Albanese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia – US*


Waiting at Track 3 by Joseph Cerulli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kitahama, Chou-ku, Osaka. Japan*










Crossing Naniwabashi by Eric Flexyourhead (Trying to catch up!), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Minotaur Winter Night Shot. Besançon. France*










Minotaur Winter Night Shot by SBY59TH, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Walk in the Country, Forest in Teesdale. UK*










A Walk in the Country by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pau est Charlie. France*










Pau est Charlie by benoitcops, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Las Vegas. USA*










02 Vegas New Years Eve 2014-15 by Mac H (media601), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haymarket, Newcastle upon Tyne. UK*










Stuck on the Wall by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot in: Chinatown - Singapore*










Empty.. by CHO-ME, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haymarket, Newcastle upon Tyne. UK*










At The Civic Centre by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Marco, Venise. Italy*










Walking The Walk by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry! Unknown Location

diagonal & straight B&W by walkingwuschel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Church at Lleus, Benissa, Costa Blanca, Spain

Ermita de Lleus by Jo Pugh Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Frankfurt, Germany

Castor & Pollux by DasKameraAuge, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Chicago B/W by ged97, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherland

RST_Rotterdam_141115-1-8 by Robert Stienstra Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

Lloyds Building - London by greyo11, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


..on The 'Tripod' by ilias nikoloulis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fuji X-E1 by 405 Mi16, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Money Tree by Alan Holden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid - Spain*


Templo de Debod B/N by Julio Jaime Sánchez Verdú, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Maybank Rising by Alan Holden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miho Museum – Japan*



exit? entrance? by osullivan666, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal - Canada*


Le pont, le courant, le ciel by Charles Trudeau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarajevo – Bosnia-Herzegovina *


Sarajevo - Baščaršija by Ivan Dessi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
6-365 by bobo-divetenggara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto – Portugal*


Porto - Rua Cedofeita by Ivan Dessi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh – UK*


Shopping by GDDigitalArt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart – Germany*


Stairway To Heaven ? by ++sepp++, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
000070570009 by f x d b b b t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photo 1309_005 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC05902 by ferraiuolo.sergio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Franco Santangelo (thx for 400.000+ views), on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto, Portugal*









https://www.facebook.com/oportocity...3366606106337/661171043992555/?type=1&theater​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Mamá by CROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei – Taiwan*


L1005662 by Andy - Lin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


aLaCitè by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany*


Kunst oder IKEA Pack by Pixelmädchen6, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


The french "Comédie Française" by Julien Mouffron-Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria – Spain*


post-boda by naodei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Louisville, Kentucky – US*


Spirit of Peoria & the River Queen in the Port of Louisville by michaelboylan146, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
. by glynbrownson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Rain! Rain! by Christian Arballo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelia, Mexico*


A Mural Behind Archs (Morelia, Mexico. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Torres by Cesar G.M., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Trust and Mistrust (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by ∃Scape, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Isle of Skye, Scotland*


The Way to The Old Man of Storr (Isle of Skye, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tokyo, Japan*


Ready to Celebrate Kanda Matsuri (Tokyo, Japan. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Timeless by ejhrap, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tepoztlan, Mexico*


Making Tortillas / Haciendo Tortillas (Tepoztlán, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


The Bolero Singers (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


Urban Landscape (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Black Thunder... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


escalier de cloche by CGoullin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*

Museo Nacional de Arte (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Mexico City*_


línea 12 by ·júbilo·haku·, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Playa del Carmen, Mexico*


Yucatan (1) by giuli.marco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Walking on a dream by Abby Bokehlove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Big island's green sand beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Green Sands Beach by aloha_bigmike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


The sky is not big enough for them all by Abby Bokehlove, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bilbao, Spain*


Museo Guggenheim Bilbao by Abby Bokehlove, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


PEACE by Abby Bokehlove, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Juarez, Mexico*


264 by chelsie nicole, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Palacio de Bellas Artes by [email protected]@07, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guadalajara, Mexico*


Día Mundial Sin Auto by Oasisantonio, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


PERSPECTIVA AND MIX OF TEXTURES by TOMJAAM, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Saigon, Vietnam*

SG-ThoPnt by ThoPNT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
b/w by TON70, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Cerro de Las Mitras by ProfePoncho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney CBD [Explored 29-04-14] by -Harm-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney street scene, Australia*
just hit pause for a second by Priit Siimon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco street scene, U.S.A.*
School Outing by Mark Coggins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague (01) by Vlado Ferenčić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Eakins Oval by Erik Lykins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Parisian skyline by EnigmatiK27, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
architecture by ozbroome, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*easington. UK*










easington by ivor miller, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Woolfish at St abbs. Berwickshire. scotland*










Woolfish at St abbs. Berwickshire. scotland by Karen bullock photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*church. UK*










church by ivor miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

The World at Your Feet... ODC by Eliza 110, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essen – Germany*



Merry Christmas and A Happy New Year! by city/human/life, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_4470 by μικρός βούδας, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong – China* 



Umbrella Movement Day 75 by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai – UAE*



Sunrise Pool Atlantis Dubai by dmjames58, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam - Netherlands*



Winter fog by Jeroen van Dam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Steles, Brittany – France*



Pointe St Mathieu by Richard BIANCHI., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Napp – Norway*


Would you still be here? by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pattulo Bridge, Vancouver - Canada *



foggy pattulo bridge by non stop creations- Sherry Landon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ben Franklin bridge, Philadelphia (U.S.A.)*
"The Ben" in Black and White by tfelds, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


under the Pattulo by T Power, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ben Franklin bridge, Philadelphia (U.S.A.)*
Ben Franklin Bridge by jameslosey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
SaiGon streetLife by ThoPNT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


Skybridge II by Sliver of Light Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Calico ghost town (California), U.S.A.*
Calico_Church-Ghost towns by ArtApril, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grimsby, England – UK*



Grimsby 12.11.2014 by Reynard_1884, on Flickr
]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amarante, Portugal*
Hometown (B/W) by Jorge Edgar | Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fleetwood by dylan.umpleby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris metro, France*
World on Rails by The Lazy one, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, France*
Toulouse Matabiau 1 by marczoccarato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague Czech Republic*



Grégoire Lhémery - Is it a miracle ? by GREGOIRE LHEMERY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clifton suspension bridge (Bristol), U.K.*
Clifton Suspension Bridge by lovestruck...(my Mac got wet... Waiting for it to , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petrozavodsk - Russia*



Snowy night street by kryshen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Downtown ATL by siyuanhua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



The perfect storm by brusuillis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
The dream of old man by SerjDema, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



::: Dans le brouillard ::: by cocoSDfactories, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Milad Tower / Tehran by Mohammad Reza Boozary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sphinx and Pyramid, Egypt*
Sphinx GIZA by Felix Vila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich – Germany *



The Ring by Jörg Hupperich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kalhoka - New Zealand*


Nikau and sand dunes by nzspen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*


View Point by creativegaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oakland - US*



DSC_6329-412.jpg by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suzhou - China*


NN by Julav Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cantabria - Spain*


Otra vista... de Castro Urdiales. by Chani_Luc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campania - Italy*


The Guardians by durantegabriele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome - Italy*


Photographer by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somehere in Italy*


Angels by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sans titre/Untitled by philippe.nauher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege - Belgium*


Le plongeur by philippe.vandendaele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Constanze by paulroscoe1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid - Spain*


Distrito C by Pablo S.O., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bodiam Castle, England - UK*


Bodiam Castle by Nathan J Hammonds, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore *


Singapore: silent MerLion // stiller MerLion by brongaeh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Explosion de nuages autour de l'Arc de Triomphe-B&W by Fonk De, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


34/52 (2014) courbe et arêtes by Fonk De, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington State - US*


"Power Surge" by Ray Mcbride Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Negreira, Galicia - Spain*


Ponte Maceira I by Pablo S.O., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunderland City, England - UK*


Roker Pier by keith rutter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Fondation Louis Vuitton II by Guillaume Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool - UK*


*** by mg photography2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kent - UK*


BOTANY BAY solitary rock formation by e.a.murray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver- Canada*


science world by Luke Sergent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton - UK*


Lost by FernyyB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Selsey Lifeboat Station B & W by jerry_lake, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Noord Beveland - Netherlands*


Zeelandbrug. by Paul Roelofs fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northumberland - UK*


IMG_4397 by Tom Hibberd Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lower Hey Green - UK*


Eastergate Bridge - Marsden by Craig Hannah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


fyr by torgmy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Western Australia*


Lights beach by beninfreo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo - Japan*


cathedral / tokyo by : : : g l a f, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Setubal - Portugal*


S T I L T S by CResende, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo - Japan*


Tokyo GateBridge / tokyo / japan by : : : g l a f, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ostergotland - Sweden*


Small boat harbour by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Muelle Vergara - Viña del Mar
Región de Valparaíso - Chile


IMG_9569 by rechever95, on Flickr

​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


Culmination by zh3nya, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tacoma, USA*


Museum of Glass by Ceallach1213, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Riverside, USA*


Riverside California by Nikonbob951, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


México y su gente en blanco y negro by Julio Cesar Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nizwa, Oman*


Nizwa, Oman by Andreas Mariotti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Värmland, Sweden*


Worn posts by - David Olsson -, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


View as the sun goes down over the River Thames by SarahO44, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


México y su gente en blanco y negro by Julio Cesar Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


2014-12-30_00078 by Creative Design | Photographer | Frank.C, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Angeles, USA*


The view from here_ by Nöe Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manila, Philippines*


IMG_6188 by incredibru, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Las Vegas, USA*


Paris Paris in Las Vegas Black & White by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Black & White sunset is still nice by Wojtek Toman (http://hdrphotographer.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montserrat, Spain*


Montserrat in Black and White by Wojtek Toman (http://hdrphotographer.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ravenglass, UK*


Black & White by Christine Rose..,, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*West End, Édimbourg. Scotland*










exchange place at night 06 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Giles's, London. UK*










Bus Route by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Morning Glory by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edimbourg. Scotland*










exchange place at night 05 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venting in the Alley,Newcastle upon Tyne, UK*










Venting in the Alley by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Stepping On Up by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*exchange place at night, Edimbourg. Scotland*










exchange place at night 04 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Curves Under The Bridge *

Up from the river, under a bridge in Newcastle. UK










Curves Under The Bridge by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Progressing Up Stream by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scott Monument and Princes Street, Edimbourg. Scotland*










Scott Monument and Princes Street, just after sunset 02 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Side & Tyne Bridge . UK*

I sometimes feel I've ran out of shots to take in Newcastle. I've been around the streets so often with my camera.










The Side & Tyne Bridge by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Escalating Within The Machine, London. UK*










Escalating Within The Machine by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edimbourg. Scotland*










Union Canal at night 03 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walking the Dogs on the Beach. UK*










Walking the Dogs on the Beach by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stroll Along The Thames. London. UK*










Stroll Along The Thames by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edimbourg. Scotland*










old Co-Op building, Tollcross by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Dogs on the Beach. UK*










Assault of the Sea by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* London. UK*










Stack'em High by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night, Royal Mile. Edimbourg. Scotland*










December Night, Royal Mile by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durham, UK*










A Walk Along The River by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


GRD4 by cry--baby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hartsop - UK*


Deepdale & Brothers Water by untiedshoes1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Feline by - Etude -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bari = Italy*


Bari by loungerie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec, Canada*


White Wait / Blanche Attente by emerge13, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


******* by BAD DOG DIABOLO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Parisian Walkway by karstenphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beziers - France*


19/100 - Rue de la République by edenmatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bari - Italy*


Selling fish by loungerie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bari - Italy*



Bari Vecchia by loungerie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bari - Italy*


Bari by loungerie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Statues by Gasparrini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nuremberg - Germany*


Nürnberg by johann.gardrat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Southern Spain*


Thinking About-BPN1481bw by Rob Blok (BLOK PHOTO), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Looking West From Roosevelt Island, New York, NY, August, 2014 by Norm Powell (napowell30d), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff - UK*


"CHARLES STREET". Cardiff. by garethdavies486, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka - Japan*


watch out behind! by haj_REX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Paris #16 by Jorge Américo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rama Bridge - Thailand*


Rama VII Bridge - II by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Brick Lane, London by peterbalmer_aus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei - Taiwan*


rise of the machines by dr.milker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antrim - UK*


The Dark Hedges by A_B_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgrade, Serbia*










Belgrade, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgrade, Serbia*










Belgrade, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgrade, Serbia*










Belgrade, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgrade, Serbia*










Belgrade, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgrade, Serbia*










Belgrade, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Sneaking... by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Look through... by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Park by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Up by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roofs, Petrovaradin, Serbia*










Roofs, Petrovaradin, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Town, Edimbourg. Scotland*










Fringe on the Royal Mile 2011 199 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newcastle. UK*










Old Transport by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bishopsgate, London. UK*










Move Along by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*










West End, night shot by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newcastle upon Tyne, UK*










On The Bridge by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monument au Grand incendie de Londres, Angleterre*










Cubicles For Lease by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edinburgh International Book Festival at night , Scotland*










Edinburgh International Book Festival at night 03 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crossing in the Sun *
On The Tyne Bridge. UK










Crossing in the Sun by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Earlsfield, London. UK*










Third Time Lucky by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fringe on the Royal Mile, Edinburgh, Scotland*










Fringe on the Royal Mile 2011 31 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newcastle upon Tyne, UK*










Reflections on a Street by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf, London. UK*










Internals by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victor Hugo, Meadows, Edinburgh, Scotland*










Victor Hugo, Meadows by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newcastle upon Tyne. UK*










In A Hurry To Leave by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Whitehall, London. UK*










Ghosting The Thames by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*










Usher Hall with added shadows by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newcastle upon Tyne, UK*










Pause On The Way Out by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Temple Mills, London. UK*










Reflective Living by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyceum Theatre, sunny afternoon, Edinburgh, Scotland*










Lyceum Theatre, sunny afternoon by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newcastle upon Tyne. UK*










Old Steal by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Off Street Parking by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
. by glynbrownson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Wrapped (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Smile! by MichaelRojas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
View of Tower Bridge from riverbank, London, UK, KW by www.traveljunction.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia Variation11 by Fotografik33 - www.fotografik33.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel (Manche), France*
Mont St. Michel by Aaron Miller - Postcard Intellect, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Inside Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

The Magic of Angkor by fredMin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

In Angkor, the Jungle takes it all it back-2 by ricci.lorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

In Angkor, the Jungle takes it all it back-3.jpg by ricci.lorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia

Alyotiskevara sees and protects from the Bayon. Did not do much in the seventies though! by ricci.lorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

New York 37 by arsamie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vienna, Austria

Twins by ged97, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Dubai Marina Black & White by OliSal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Cayan Tower Black & White by OliSal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai Financial Centre

Dubai Financial Centre by OliSal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Dubai Marina BW by OliSal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Machu Pacchu, Peru*


Machu Picchu by Ndecam, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castelvecchio, Italy*


Castelvecchio_b&w by Ste.Viaggio, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cologne, Germany*


MediaPark by .niraw, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Phoktey Dara, India*


DSC_2198 copy by Saptarshi Mandal., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dresden, Germany*


(Certo Dolly 1935) Dresden Klassik 048, Kreuzkirche by nemodoteles, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bremerhaven, Germany*


Bremerhaven by diet_sch, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barva, Costa Rica*


Iglesia de Barva, Costa Rica. by Jorgario, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montespertoli, Italy*


Festa Del Vino Montespertoli 2014 by Pucci Sauro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Santa Teresa di Gallura, torre spagnola by Riki melons, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


PARIS by toyaguerrero, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Rama VII Bridge - II by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Český Krumlov, Czech Republic*_


Krumlovsky Zamek by buriburizaemon1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Auckland, New Zealand*


On The Phone by rick0530, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Luftbrucke by Olivier Dubrasquet, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brighton, UK*


Brighton Pavillion by Rob.900, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


## 3147 ## by Ahmet Teke, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Milan, Italy*


Watcher of the Skies by lothar1908, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Malmö, Sweden*


Turning Torso, Leaning Lamppost by Mr Exploding, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brisbane, Australia*


Spanning - Panasonic 7-14mm with welders mask glass filter by philipsavory, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Columbus, USA*


Holocaust Memorial by tim.perdue, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*


Frozen Chicago B&W by Fret Spider, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










windows by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Road by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia. Armenian monument to Yugoslav pilots.*










Novi Sad, Serbia. Armenian monument to Yugoslav pilots. by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Pancras Station. London. UK*










St Pancras Station by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf, London. UK*










Sailing to Success by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*classic Bentley on the Royal Mile . Edinburgh, Scotland*










classic Bentley on the Royal Mile 014 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mirror Building *

The Lloyds building in London. UK










Mirror Building by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salford Quays, Salford Metropolitan Borough, UK*










Now Live On by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Philadelphia, PA. USA*










Untitled by Nicholas Koenig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Philadelphia, PA. USA*










Untitled by Nicholas Koenig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


STREET by Mohsan', on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Dynamic step by deniscalise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Michigan - US*


The Runner by SCOTTS WORLD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blackhand Gorge, Ohio - US*


Where the Goblins Live by Just Rich for now ..... , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignon - France*


FRANCE - Provence, Avignon, Karusell am Theater, 12382 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz de Tenerife - Spain*


Santa Cruz by bilderflut photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
#tbt to my trip to #russia summer of 2014 #moscow #kremlin #redsquare by Street Grapes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
metro minimalistic by J-T-M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portsmouth - UK*


Ghost ship by j14bes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hesse - Germany*


~ historical market place heppenheim ~ by spiegelwelten.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Trolleybus in San Francisco, California by gordonmilcham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Ayacucho by Daniel Acarapi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati Central Business District, Study 2, Philippines by Justin James Wright, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro - Brazil*


Em Família!! by mariohowat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Mr. Gaudí by www.slabik.org, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice - Italy*


Acqua alta by hrschaer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Planet by *Blue Moon*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Dauphin - France
*

Between Sun and Clouds / Entre Nuages et Soleil by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille - France*


"La" tour by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*berlin - Germany*


Von gestern in die Zukunft by floressas.desesseintes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nice - France*


legs in b&w by we.base, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai - China*


Reflexion by Guillaume Jourdan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


happy meal by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Provence France*


fumerie by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by ~Marcos~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auckland - New Zealand*


I am the tree but you're the sea by .KiLTRo CHiLeNo., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neidong Forest Recreation Area - Taiwan*


Neidong Forest Recreation Area by chien.wenwei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo - Japan*


Japanese roofs by Jorge Torrado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hunan - China*


Traditional and current, Hunan, China by -LYJ-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany*


Züge in den Tod/Trains to Death by floressas.desesseintes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Okutama - Japan*


the LAPUTA by PurityStandard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

One of the many sculptures in Tongva Park; the newest green area in Santa Monica, CA, US

Windmills by Matty Westside, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

A cyclist riding on Ocean Ave in Santa Monica, CA, US

Shadows by Matty Westside, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The National Museum of Australia in Canberra.

National Museum of Australia by Matty Westside, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Details of the Sydney Opera House, Australia


Sydney Opera House by Matty Westside, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Details inside one of the shops in downtown Sydney, Australia

Sydney Shops by Matty Westside, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia's War Memorial in Canberra.

War Memorial by Matty Westside, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Wall of Honor at Australia's War Memorial in Canberra, Australia

Wall of Honor by Matty Westside, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Details of the Sydney Opera House in Sydney, NSW, Australia

Sydney Opera House by Matty Westside, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Sydney Opera House after a storm, Australia

Sydney Opera House by Matty Westside, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Munich, Germany

BMW Welt, Munich by Matty Westside, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Lower Manhattan, NYC, US
*









Source


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*East Sea of Korea*









by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma, Italy*










Relax by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma, Italy*










Altar of the Fatherland by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona - Inside MNAC. Spain*










Barcelona - Inside MNAC by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona - Street in old town. Italy*










Barcelona - Street in old town by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome - Black and white. Italy*










Rome - Black and white by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arc in the arc *
Ponte Milvio e Ponte Flaminio. Italy










Arc in the arc by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponte Flaminio, Roma. Italy*










Ponte Flaminio by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pincian Hill - Villa Borghese gardens. Italy*










Pincian Hill - Villa Borghese gardens by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vatican - Spiral Stairs*










Vatican - Spiral Stairs by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orvieto - Orvieto Cathedral. Italy*










Orvieto - Orvieto Cathedral by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
GBTB - CNY - Yr of the Goat by Tania Carapetian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ketelsbuettel - Germany*



Untitled by thognu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC2912 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Contre-Selfie, Paris, 2014. by Jean Michel Cougourdan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Skyline by D. R. HILL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nanterre - France*


The Tours Aillaud by Jorge Torrado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds - UK*


Black and white shot of G-LSAK Jet2 B757 , Leeds 2/1/15 by Nick Preston Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Transamerica by radekhofman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


Lyon - Parc de la Tête d'Or - Enfance by chanutdominique, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Skater by kohlmann.sascha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Peterburg - Russia*


Church of the Dormition, Church of the Assumption. Saint Petersburg. Vasilievsky Island. by andrewreutov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sasn Juan - Puerto Rico*


IT'S A BEAUTIFUL DAY... by jrsantana3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
.▲MADRID▲. by miguelcglzphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antrim, Northern Ireland - UK*


The photographer at the Dark Hedges, Northern Ireland by j0sh (www.pixael.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milford Haven Marina, Wales - UK*


20141203_172459_30.0 sec at f - 6.3_15 mm_HDRsN B&W by lost and found at sea, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France









https://www.flickr.com/photos/uspec...beq-p9nUyS-p8WzVn-cFR5yC-57FTH6-dY8Ax6-gchALb


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Maria, Mexico

Santa Maria by Sandra Herber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Bay Bridge by sfALCHEMY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

You may think this church (San Juan Bautista in the town of Tixcacaltuyub), built in the 17th century, Mexico

Tixcacaltuyub by Sandra Herber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz de tenerife - Spain*


Santa Cruz - Auditorio de Tenerife by bilderflut photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The breakwater at La Push beach, Washington, US

Breakwater by Sandra Herber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sacré-Cœur (Paris), France* 
sacred heart of Paris by SkyeBaggie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jodys...i1N-qYkCok-qYkjZc-q2iRaW-qFH7eo-qYcAH9-qFQXEc


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai - UAE*


Infinity - II by Waheed Akhtar Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry! unknown Location









http://1x.com/photo/844960/latest:all


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Symmetry by Lies Thru a Lens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Millennium Bridge by m2nemes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


28. Dezember 2007 (4) by Manfred Hofmann, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai









http://1x.com/photo/834185/latest:architecture


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monte Subasio, Umbria - Italy*


monte Subasio by Stefano Scardazza, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal









http://1x.com/photo/825135/latest:architecture


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Love is in the air / Previous version by Javier DíazG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon - Portugal*


Untitled by Roberto Chierichini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*

Dubai Skyline by Michael Espiner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Walk in winterland by MortenTellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Overexposed by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Frankfurt, Germany









http://1x.com/photo/827082/latest:architecture


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Palais du Luxembourg - Paris - France by Jorge Torrado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille - France*


Ready for a ride ? / Pret pour un tour ? by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo - Japan*


Wake Up !!! ... I See You by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colonia del Sacramento - Uruguay *


Domenica by peladomal , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


Untitled by Marc Manabat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid - Spain*


Parking by alex.ggperez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires - Argentina*


Yo soy otro tú, tú eres otro yo by Claudio Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villarin De Campos, Castile and Leon, Spain*



Operación retorno by AvideCai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
gemmayze, beirut by Pollachik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York - US*


Ansonia Hotel by nydlux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salzburg - Austria*


Salzburg by dugspr — Home for Good, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by malinravander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by David Ortega Baglietto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam - Netherlands*


Untitled by Hideous Manki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Hang Em High by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
City in Mono by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
2015_01-SolidarityDrive2-19.jpg by mda590, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich - Switzerland*


Untitled by Steven Hamburger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam - Netherlands*


...While I... by AmsterSam - The Wicked Reflectah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice night time by jerrylimlee/ pls visit: 500px.com/kiakka64, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Real de Catorce, Mexico*


Real de Catorce - 1 by alxenas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Buildings. by Cycling Saint, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken on Cape Cod, in Provincetown, MA. USA*










Grounded by Mike Cialowicz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valencia, Spain*










Después de la Lluvia by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid in Black and White. Spain*










Madrid in Black and White by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Juan de Alicante, Valencia, Spain*










Mono Boat. by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Juan de Alicante, Valencia, Spain*










La Explanada en blanco y negro by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*To the Beach!*

San Juan de Alicante, Valencia, Spain










To the Beach! by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Law Hill . Scotland*










Law Hill Chrismas tree by Peter Ribbeck, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nine Elms, London. UK*










Towers Above by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Monkey Looks On *

At the Natural History Museum.London. UK










A Monkey Looks On by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valencia. Spain*










Under a Big Bright Sky by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Kelpies, Scotland*










The Kelpies by Peter Ribbeck, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Temple Mills, London. UK*










Sink or Swim by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Shields, England*










329 of 365 - Melting Streaks by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago, Illinois, USA*










Cityscape by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novi Sad, Serbia*










Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dunure Castle at night. Scotland*










PRP_6404-Edit by Peter Ribbeck, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Time To Reflect by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newcastle upon Tyne, UK*










Troops Return Home by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bodie (California), U.S.A.*
Dreaming of Bodie #1 by Ansgar Hillebrand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Touraine, France*
Entre ville et Loire 1 by Fabrice_B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset and horses, Unknown area*
horses and sunset by getsomemore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*
Prince's Palace by rianklong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*
Anish Kapoor's Sky Mirror, Monaco by davidmawer1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lago di Ledro (Trentino), Italy*
Lago di Ledro by aledue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florence, Italy*
Duomo Firenze by www.eusfotografie.fotoport.nl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Millennium Towers, Benjakiti Park, Bangkok by shazell212, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Skyline by Kaiser Sozer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC3012 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Dream theater by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Gendarmenmarkt by DamiDamberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York by Christine Lortie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Stopped action by Alexandre Kocian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Skating rink Philadelphia by XuKin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Selling those 'Italian imports' on the street in Barcelona by Ref54, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC08774-001 by Flik_Fils 乐虎, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Rush by Michelangelo Macanas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Park of Rodini, Rhodes island (Greece)*
JI2_3605 A B&W by jimlaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
St. Mátyás Church by Dmitry Shakin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Holocaust Memorial by tim.perdue, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee, WI. USA*










Look At! by Masahiro Tsuyoshi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reno (Nevada), U.S.A.*
Biggest Little Black & White Pano in the World by Beau Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro Histórico (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
JUAN PABLO LIBRERA-044 by juan pablo librera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Buenos Aires 07 by Carlos Henrique Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee. USA*










Milwaukee 12.29.2014 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Art over a field of Grey . USA*

A reprocessed image of the calatrava looking west in Downtown Milwaukee.










Art over a field of Grey by andrewslaterphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cloudy Afternoon in Milwaukee B&w. USA*










Cloudy Afternoon in Milwaukee B&w by andrewslaterphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Hour Milwaukee River B&W. USA*










Golden Hour Milwaukee River B&W by andrewslaterphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*art museum b&w, Milwaukee . USA*










art museum #4 b&w by Angie McMonigal, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Juneau Town, Milwaukee, Wisconsin. USA*










Glowing PAC B&W by andrewslaterphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walking Bridge Glow B&W, Milwaukee, Wisconsin. USA*










Walking Bridge Glow B&W by andrewslaterphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee, Wisconsin. USA*










Four Winns B&W by andrewslaterphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*US Bank Center - Milwaukee, Wisconsin. USA*










20140830a-19 by Wading in the Margins, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hoan Bridge Peak Thru *

The sun peaks thru the clouds over the Hoan Bridge in Milwaukee, WI. USA










Hoan Bridge Peak Thru by andrewslaterphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MAM - Calatrava* 

Milwaukee, Wisconsin. USA










MAM - Calatrava by Wading in the Margins, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee, Wisconsin. USA*










20140820a-05-Edit.jpg by Wading in the Margins, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Juneau Town Sunset* 
A dramatic rooftop view of the downtown area of Juneau Town in Milwaukee. USA










Juneau Town Sunset by andrewslaterphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Solitary Laborer *
A man performs rooftop maintenance and repairs atop Trinity Lutheran Church in Milwaukee, WI. USA










The Solitary Laborer by LeavenworthObey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee, WI. USA*










20140708a-01.jpg by Wading in the Margins, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MAM - Calatrava. USA*

Milwaukee, Wisconsin










MAM - Calatrava.2 by Wading in the Margins, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee, Wisconsin. USA*










Ship by joshuaxaaron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee Cityscape. USA*










Milwaukee Cityscape by joshuaxaaron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Mary, Milwaukee, Wisconsin. USA*










Grey Within the Greys by CJ Schmit, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bethesda, Genesee, Wisconsin. USA*










Crossing Paths by andrewslaterphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee Lakefront. USA*










Milwaukee Lakefront 6-13-14 by mistabeas2012, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee Lake front. USA*










Milwaukee Lake Front 6-6-14 by mistabeas2012, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee's historical third ward. USA*










Milwaukee's historical third ward by majurej, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sremski Karlovci, Serbia*










Sremski Karlovci, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glasgow, United Kingdom*










Respect to our City by dm.photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pimlico, London. UK*










Eye Of The Storm by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*










14 of 365 - The City by Demonsub, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Playa de San Juan, Valencia. Spain*










Stripes by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Khiva, Uzbekistan*


_MG_1077 by Luis Miguel Suárez del Río, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpu, Malaysia*


City & Haze by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seattle, USA*


“Where the Dream Takes You" by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


Majesty by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samarqand, Uzbekistan*


P1040177 by Hawkloon, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samarqand, Uzbekistan*


P1050181 by Hawkloon, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Houston, USA*


The Edge by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Ricardodaforce (Jul 26, 2013)

Boyshow said:


> *Playa de San Juan, Valencia. Spain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Boyshow said:


> *Valencia. Spain*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flickr's map function is misleading. Neither are in Valencia, both are Alicante.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee's historical third district. USA*










Milwaukee's historical third district by majurej, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee's historical third district. USA*










Milwaukee's historical third district by majurej, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee's historical third district. USA*










Milwaukee's historical third district by majurej, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee, WI. USA*










Untitled by majurej, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Riverwalk *
Riverwalk near the bridge at Michigan and Wacker in Chicago during the open house presented by the Chicago Architecture Foundation. USA










Riverwalk by majurej, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago's City Hall. USA*










Chicago's City Hall by majurej, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sky lounge inside the MDA apartments in downtown Chicago . USA*










MDA Apartments by majurej, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Apartment on the 15th floor of MDA Apartments on Lake Street in Chicago. Part of the open house presented by Chicago Architecture Foundation. IL*










MDA Apartments by majurej, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rowhouses in the Pullman District in Chicago. USA*










Pullman Community by majurej, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hotel Florence in Pullman, Chicago. USA*










Hotel Florence in Pullman by majurej, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City Hall *

Neo Classic ceiling inside Chicago's City Hall. It is part of the open house presented by Chicago Architecture Foundation. USA










City Hall by majurej, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City Hall *

Neo Classic ceiling inside Chicago's City Hall. It is part of the open house presented by Chicago Architecture Foundation. USA










City Hall by majurej, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Demolition of St. James Catholic Church, Chicago. USA*










Demolition of St. James Catholic Church by majurej, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. James Catholic Church, Chicago. USA*










St. James Catholic Church by majurej, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maria Magdalena Church *
Stockholm. Sweden










Maria Magdalena Church by lars.daniel.gustavsson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridges in Stockholm. Sweden*










Bridges in Stockholm by Poet Mir, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm / Sweden*










BEAUTY WALKS IN... by 1968mike, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm / Sweden*










PLEASE STAND STILL... by 1968mike, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*THE GRAND HOTEL OF SALTSJOBADEN / STOCKHOLM / SWEDEN*










THE GRAND HOTEL OF SALTSJOBADEN / STOCKHOLM / SWEDEN by 1968mike, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm Fotomaraton 2014, Sweden*










#23: Slussen by 85holmberg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Nordic Museum. Stockholm, Sweden.*










Nordiska Museet by 85holmberg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm / Sweden*










QUALITY TIME... by 1968mike, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm / Sweden*










BALD VIEW... by 1968mike, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm / Sweden*










KEEP ON ROCKIN IN THE FREE WORLD... by 1968mike, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm / Sweden*










Recording memories by Federico Feroldi Foto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden*










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden*










Stockholm by François Delmas Saint Hilaire, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden*










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden*










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden *










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden *










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden *










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden*










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden *










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden*










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden*










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden*










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Cruz, Alicante. Spain*










Casas en blanco y negro by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan, New York*










Manhattan by clarsonx, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden*










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oporto ang Gaia general view. Vila Nova de Gaia, Portugal*










Through my eyes you reach my soul | Através dos meus olhos tu atinges a minha alma by pavasman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*










Taiwan Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai Marina at twilight*










Dancing Marina... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan *










Taiwan Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scarborough Borough (England). UK*










Horizon's End (Revisited) by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*【Man in Street】 @Taiwan*










Taiwan Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meze, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*










L'étang de Thau en pause # 12 by Mougne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*【Panda World】 @Taiwan *










Taiwan Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris La Défense - Dexia Tower, France*










Extended time on the buildings by Josspeix Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*【Bicycling】 @Taiwan *










Taiwan Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Aberdeen, Scotland*










Evolutionary Loop 517 by Marmite..............., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*【Work】 @Taiwan *










Taiwan Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Rainier National Park, Washington, USA*










Hazy Layers by Gabriel Tompkins, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*【Go Fishing】 @Taiwan *










Taiwan Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*










Majesty by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei - Taiwan*










Taiwan Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*【Piza】 @Italy*










Italy Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hernando de Soto Bridge... USA*

The Hernando de Soto (aka I-40) bridge. With Memphis as the background. Shot from the Arkansas side of the Mississippi river... (2 min exp.)










Hernando de Soto Bridge... by Ken Thomann Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Homeless plays chess in Seattle. USA*










Homeless plays chess in Seattle by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dungeness – UK*


Prospect Cottage, Dungeness by marukomu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dungeness – UK*


Star Fish by johnmarshall1809, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dungeness – UK*


On the horizon by DobingDesign, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Storm - La corniche - Beirut by Laurent Tironi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


159 by t-bear28, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome - Italy*


Isola Tiberina - Explore 31/1/2015 by Luca.Pietrobono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati Central Business District, Philippines by Justin James Wright, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Leo – Italy*


San Leo ( in Explore ) by Betti52, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


Jolin by Der Vorleser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai from the World Financial Center by gameprobot23, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benidorm - Spain*


Puig campana y sierra cortina by Kowska, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caneda - Spain*


Por debajo de la arquitectura by HectorHerrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


life by Simon_Long, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Cabello - Venezuela*


Embarcadero by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_7591 by connandrnels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


La ciudad y los charcos by enemigo_80, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonn - Germany*


First Snow of the year by Dustpuppy72, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lleida - Spain*


Claustro interior de la Seu Vella by Sara (Cuka), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
8_DSC3355 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Herault – France*


The last shot by Mathieu Calvet Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Extremadura - Spain*


Formas y reflejos by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


Meadow by Doug Santo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumbria - UK*


Day 33/365 by Charlie Little, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*

A04_8272.jpg by Nao Okawa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


Washington's Column by Doug Santo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rain over rain // Lluvia sobre lluvia by Iria_ps, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nottingham - UK*


Wollaton Hall & Park... by alfie2902, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


. by Glaneuse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


El Capitan by Doug Santo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minneapolis - US*


Minnehaha Falls by raydo95, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi – UAE*


Arabian Alien by jazzyoki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Gletscherschlucht Rosenlaui by akarakoc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ol Tukai - Kenia*


On An Amboseli Morning by AnyMotion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
MADRID | EDIFICIO GRASSY by Efrén Rodríguez Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Boats on a lake by akarakoc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


elements by enrico cinti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan *


Milano, Duomo. by Shennas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Natman eclectic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


The Swans Of Serpentine Pool by gearóidhayes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niagara Falls*


Maid Of The Mist by Christian Stepien.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ell4Q9fJV5kjQ7NQHbJ.Lw by ahpla999-藍山, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuscany - Italy*



toskana BW 4 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alto Adige - Italy*


Stoanernen Mandlen by aledue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tocantins - Brazil*


af1409_7775 by Adriana Füchter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ring of Fire by Andy Royston / Ft Lauderdale Sun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



two by two by apalca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colorado - US*


Untitled by Luminous☆West, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sitting on the line by mi lunger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


direction Paris by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna - Austria*


Chandelier by PictureSepp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Laguna, California - US*


radar station on Mount Laguna by Royer_Dirt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Laguna - US*


radar station on Mount Laguna by Royer_Dirt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Cabello - Venezuela*


Barcos by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Cabello - Venezuela*


Callejón by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Altiplano - Bolivia*


Fleur du désert / Bolivie by PtiteArvine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nyon - Switzerland*



A church, a vineyard, the lake, and the sky by Karl LeGros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by kalarashan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland - UK*


Foinavon Bothy by cotswoldman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unkown place*


Untitled by Luminous☆West, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valladolid – Spain*


Negro sobre blanco en el túnel del tiempo by Chema Concellon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Ocean Road - Australia*



12 Apostles by Ian I Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton - UK*


Scattergram by Peter MacCallum-Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Glänzendes Pflaster by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Basilica of Santa Croce, Florence, Italy









https://www.flickr.com/photos/98341...AP7-qJYfNE-r2xmqB-q5wBf7-q5JQ4i-qJYdGY-q5JNKr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Regional Office Leipzig by Long Sleeper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

IMG_0055 by Zbujenka, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

IMG_0028 by Zbujenka, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Warsaw, Poland

IMG_9999_097 by Zbujenka, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

IMG_9999_103 by Zbujenka, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

IMG_9999_20 by Zbujenka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
An italian tourist in Toronto by oltrelautostrada, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Thom, Cambodia

Angkor #7 by .....wian1900, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat, Cambodia

The Magic of Angkor by fredMin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Complex, Cambodia

Gate Covery by fredMin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia

untitled by Holger Schnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Untitled by vicente cabido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Durham cathedral, U.K.*
Durham Cathedral by D. R. HILL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florence, Italy*
Ponte vecchio, Firenze by ilaria.garbelli, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge, Michigan - USA*

Mackinaw Bridge, Michigan by vtnn43e48073, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Apeldoorn - Netherlands* 


Fancy Fence by Edwin van Nuil Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salford - UK*


Fancy a lift by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bannerman Castle, NY - US*


Bannerman Castle by mkc609, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg - Germany*


Hamburg by thefatrobot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oxford - UK*


Finding Wonderland? by TheSometimePhotographer-wasGlobalnomad01, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Sweeping Curve or Rising Weave? by Aural Asia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jakarta - Indonesia*


Crazy Wheels Show by Fajrul Islam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wallasey, England - UK*


Crosby #7 by Francesco Baldiotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Untitled by maxxsmart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*


Crazy Chicago Waves by Michael Patrick Perry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan *


Central Train Station, Milan by AlexShot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairo - Egypt*



Egypt - Cairo by Kalsa (m.a.mondini), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Under the belly of the Marina by Siam_K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai - UAE*


Conjugal Burns | 190.365 by Stephan Geyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Winnipeg - Canada*


Canadian Museum for Human Rights | Winnipeg, Manitoba by sublime photography.ca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Living The High Life, Docklands Style...... by klythawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Untitled by Nelson de Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York* 


Empire by Ken Yuel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Overpopulation by -clicking-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


web by Robert S. Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Porto, Portugal*









https://www.facebook.com/oportocity...3366606106337/667066793402980/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Conseil Général du Bas-Rhin, Strasbourg, France*










indeterminacy by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*【Cafe Time】 @Italy*










Italy Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basel, Switzerland*










being thorough and working to the best of one's ability by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*【MUSEI VATICANI】 @Italy *










Italy Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific City, Oregon. USA*










the chief by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*【Leaning Tower of Pisa】 @Italy*










Italy Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vancouver from the middle of the Lion's Gate Suspension Bridge. Thanks everybody for all your support of late. Canada*










rain city by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hội An, Vietnam*

DSC_9251 by Cherish as I see it, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*a bald eagle atop a lighthouse at dusk (unknown place)*










a bald eagle atop a lighthouse at dusk by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome. Italy*










Italy Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Whytecliff Park, British Columbia.Canada*










interim by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Naples Station, Italy*










Italy Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The first leg of a trip through the Pacific Northwest and Alaska. USA*










dark beacon by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy*










Italy Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This is another one taken on the Vulture Lab's B&W Fine Art Workshop in London. England*










orb by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy*










Italy Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This is another one taken on the Vulture Lab's B&W Fine Art Workshop in London. England*










orb by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Chateau Chillon. Switzerland*










structures by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*










Italy Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*










Italy Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*six churches, London. UK*










six churches by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden *










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leman Lake, Switzerland*










last hotel by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy *










Italy Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*silent falls. Switzerland*










silent falls by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden *










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucerne. Switzerland*










Ancient Bridge by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden *










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich. Switzerland*










not digging by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*【中正紀念堂(C.K.S) @Taiwan】*










Taiwan Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*spiral tunnel. Switzerland*










spiral tunnel by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle @Stockholm,sweden*










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza Man Marco Venice, Italy*










piazza san marco gallery by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm. Sweden*










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kaaimans River Bridge, South Africa*










Kaaimans River Bridge, Wilderness (1949) by HiltonT, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden*










Walking & Eating Apples by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Princess Elizabeth Graving Dock', East London, Cape Province on the 11th March 1947. South Africa*










H.R.H. Princess Elizabeth En route to the Opening Ceremony... by HiltonT, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dinner @Stockholm,sweden*










Dinner by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Royal Train Stationary at le Roux Farm, Oudtshoorn. South Africa*










The Royal Train Stationary at le Roux Farm, Oudtshoorn by HiltonT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo, São Paulo by Adar Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eiffel tower (Paris), France*
Tour Eiffel by Matthieu Douahire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Wren over Blackfriars by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England









https://www.flickr.com/photos/garygillette/16246263308/in/explore-2015-02-03


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Somewhere on earth!

Small brook in winter (in explore 03.02.2015) by ursulamller900, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Mystic Morning by helena678, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kassel, Germany

Neue Mühle Waterfalls Kassel by tokuitakana, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

M I L A N O by Bea Starr Dewhurst, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Somewhere in Asia


DSCF4489 by lanshja, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Manatee County Agricultural Museum Hall of Fame.
Palmetto, FL, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cypre...JL9-r1jTFW-q6PNiZ-qLoPth-r1xC2J-qLpV38-qLpUZ2


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

The Royal - Llangollen by Jonathan Huelin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Weather Radar - La Moye, Jersey, England

Weather Radar - La Moye, Jersey by Jonathan Huelin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Castle Quay - Jersey, Channel Islands, England

Castle Quay - Jersey, Channel Islands by Jonathan Huelin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest by night, Hungary*
Night Vision of Chain Bridge by halukfirat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Pest by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Universitat Pompeu Fabra by Laia.L, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Angeles, USA*


May Day Protest 2013 by Eric Zumstein, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lyon, France*


Péniche Lyonnaise by Fabien555, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


before it all fell apart by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Venice, Italy*


Channel 2 by daniel_58, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Untitled by Romi G, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


Misty morning by Eduard Moldoveanu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


New York, Old Ferry by John A. Dryzga, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


Rays by John A. Dryzga, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Louvre Pyramid at Night by karstenphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Palermo, Italy*


Quattro Canti by Daniele Sartori, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Salt Lake City, USA*


bench sitter and the state capital - 17/365 by auntneecey, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seattle, USA*


End of the day at Waterfront by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago Skyline From The Adler Planetarium . USA*










Chicago Skyline From The Adler Planetarium (Explore 12/4/12) by clarsonx, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago Skyline B&W *

Chicago skyline viewed from Olive Park. USA










Chicago Skyline B&W by clarsonx, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hollywood , Los Angeles, California. USA*










LA Noir by clarsonx, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfall. Norway*










Waterfall (b/w version) by rockallkalle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden*










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*underground cycling in Gdańsk, Poland*


underground cycling by Michal Drzewicz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kort møte . Norway
Pilten og Laffen*










Kort møte by gutan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm,sweden*










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tysfjord i Nordland, Norge/Norway*










Kråkmotinden by rockallkalle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honeymoon @Stockholm,sweden*










Sweden Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nidarosdomen. Norway*










Nidarosdomen by Julia Marie Rønneberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto maya, Aragua - Venezuela*



Ocaso en Puerto Maya by Cabruta08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin, Friedrichstrasse by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rockies Mountain, Alberta - Canada*



Emergent | Canadian Rockies by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*


"Station / 18:58", Time after time by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadiz - Spain*


Church of San Antonio by Hernan Piñera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Swirl and Ink by Tim Gupta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Illuminate by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome - Italy*


Roma - 2015 by Enzo D., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Open your eyes and listen by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


(Road Dog) by Robbie McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Fairground Attraction by Andrew G Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Naples - Italy*
> 
> 
> (Road Dog) by Robbie McIntosh, on Flickr


Nice photo! :cheers:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland - UK*


Kilchurn Castle, Loch Awe (black&white) by spodzone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ringsbu - Norway*


Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Cuatro Torres Business Area, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto - Canada
*

Summertime Funtime At Yonge Dundas Square Toronto Canada by thelearningcurvedotca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plymouth - UK*


Tinside lido...Plymouth(explored) by Jannerviews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhodes - Greece*


the light comes in by Blende1.8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Potharam - Thailand*


Railway Ghost!!! by Kantamate555, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice - Italy*


Rest & Preparation ~Gondola Station, Rio Orseolo o del Coval , canal @ Venezia 威尼斯~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Le Louvre by bobby_pariatmihsill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Monochrome perspectives, Valletta, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome - Italy*


Roma - 2014 by Enzo D., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna - Austria*


Vienna's Buildings In Black & White #3 (Explored) by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*


FLUID TIME V – Aligning Paths by Julia-Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groninger - Netherlands*


Waving by Jeronim01, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Welcome to the Machine II by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guggisberg - Switzerland*


Above or below by tom.leuzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limoges - France*


echelle by Andy WXx2009, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice - Italy*


翻轉悠閒 Flipping ~ Rio de le Procuratie , canal @ Venezia 威尼斯~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Citroën 2 CV by kioro photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio De janeiro*


Alegria de Criança by mariohowat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany*


East side gallery by willy vecchiato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York* 


Queensboro Visions IV by Martin Dietrich ⎪www.neoprime.de, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich - Germany*


Oktoberfest opening day by SungsooLee.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arkansas - US*



Morning fog at Natural Dam by Dave's Photo Odyssey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cusco - Peru*


Iglesia de la Compañía de Jesus. Cusco, Peru. by Shawn Harquail, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turnbridge, England - UK*


Under The Hammer by Peter.Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Old Porto by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bacunayagua Bridge, Havana - Cuba*



Bacunayagua Bridge by Duberley Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Barcelona - Plaça d'Espanya by M. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


Couple people. by Nattawot Juttiwattananon (NJ), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Born To Fly by maxgor.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Faster than Light by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sorry! Unknown Location

DuttonViaductHDR4.jpg by iand1982, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

A New Moon over the Piano by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Queensboro Bridge from Sutton Place, New York by LeeHoward, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Queensboro Bridge from Bobby Wagner Walk, New York by LeeHoward, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

A wintery day at Wast Water, Wasdale. England

Wast_Water-4 by D_M_J, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shot at a footbridge in East Rock Park, New Haven, Connecticut, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/profe...nkF-qKHjBN-r3aFo1-qKFQe7-qKMdpP-r31atP-r3HCpS


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

Tunnel Trio by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany









https://www.flickr.com/photos/10825...HMP-r34tAL-qKyrxC-qZR6g5-q6meiK-r39aiM-r399Gg


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland, UK

aquaduct, viaduct 02 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tomfe...GYj-q6kx7H-r2YsTH-q6kuji-r38qfn-qZQg7u-r33ymu


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*S. Bento Station (Porto) exterior view*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=638625876241888&set=o.290834929838&type=1&theater​


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ruby Mountains near Elko, Nevada, USA*


ruby sunrise by jk.photos, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Bonn, Germany*


High Noon IV by frischauge, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trinidad, Cuba*


Trinidad_Cuba_2014 by ana_ge, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


The Santa Elena Canyon (Big Bend National Park) by thor_mark , on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


The Great Palace, Sayil by Sandra Herber, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Søndre Bjørkhaugen. Norway*










Søndre Bjørkhaugen #3 by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei City, Taïwan*










Taipei City by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bath house. Norway*










Bath house #17 by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taoyuan, Taïwan*










Walking the dog by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Telenor , Norway*










Telenor #7 by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei City, Taïwan*










Cloud & Landscape by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ice capped rock. Norway*










Ice capped rock by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jogging, Taïwan*










Jogging by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snow and ice* 

Fornebu near Oslo. Inner Oslofjord starting to freeze over. Norway










Snow and ice by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alicante, Spain*










La Explanada por la noche. by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leadenhall Market at Christmas. London. UK*










Leadenhall Market at Christmas by tomianknowles, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* London. UK*










Over Your Head by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Faces in the dark, Hôtel de Ville, Paris. France*










Faces in the dark, Hôtel de Ville, Paris by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16262432188/in/explore-2015-02-05


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

In the city by deniscalise, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tacoma, Washington, US

The End by John Westrock, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mt. Fuji, Japan

The road toward Mt. Fuji by Masa_N, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

NOCTURNE by Mohsan', on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Misty morning run by D A Scott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

participant.as.observer by jonathancastellino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris – France*


La Ruche - Paris la Défense-NB by Fonk De, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coconino, Arizona – US*


The Wave in B&W by photo61guy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai* 


Skyscraper in Dubai Marina by alxfink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville -Spain*


Hypnotic by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Torre Cajasol - Sevilla by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rennes - France*


Mabilais by YannFphotographie.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


TREPPAUF TREPPAB XXIV by rolleck.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart *


#Fernsehturm #Stuttgart by foto-room.de, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Alexanderplatz by juevogel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


London Wall by spr905, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*


Forms by CollinJevne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Cold Lines by @ThetaState, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdarm*


slide-rule by Oliver Huizinga - www.huizinga-fotografie.de, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medinah - Saudi Arabia*


Pillers by Zuhair Ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami - US*


IMG_7416 by CollinJevne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


Organic Obsessions by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Singapore marina pedestrian bridge detail 2(black and white) by joeeisner -thanks for 1,000,000 views!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Shard by spr905, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palma de Mallorca - Spain*


Sketches of Spain by Elian Chrebor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuiaba - Brazil*


Excelsior (Cuiabá, MT, Brasil) by Paulisson Miura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Basel - Switzerland*


Villa Escher by Novowyr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ellenburg, Washington - US*


On the Farm by Ceallach1213, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seabrook, SC - US*


Sheep Farm on Witsell Rd. by Sco†† C. Hansen (TheHansenGallery.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC Fine Art by Greg Lebreton | photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Box Clever by No Great Hurry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deventer - Netherlands*


^^^ by Rob Tempelman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nebraska - US*


Chappell NE. 1 by bob merco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*farmland in Illinois - US*


4 by Images by Walter Lesus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Merlion by Tania Carapetian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
ciudad de México by teactiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Place de L'Étoile (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm old town by tanvirtas13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
_A210432a by cactusbeetroot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
You should know where I'm coming from by BeyondThePrism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Streetphotography in Plaza Cataluña, B&W BCN. by lolosawis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris: Cathédrale Notre Dame by YoungAdventure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian Scene by David S Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nānākuli, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Nānākuli, Oʻahu, Hawaii. by Inge Vautrin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Lucid by Subjective Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Streeterville, Chicago, Illinois. USA*










Foggy Shoreline by clarsonx, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bench *

On a pier. Blustery weather, a sign autumn has arrived. Norway










Bench #3 by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taïwan Sunset*










Lazy Monday by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old and new *
Two very different office buildings. Norway










Old and new by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*










Good night by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Stortorget" The town square of Oslo and the cathedral. Norway*










Feast of wires by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*










Taipei street by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calm river *
A tributary to the Sør-Mesna lake, in the morning mist. Norway










Calm river by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan *










Let's date by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Umoe, Norway*










Umoe by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful cloud, Taiwan*










Beautiful cloud by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Post office anno 1955 *

The Norwegian Post office museum at Maihaugen, Lillehammer, Norway.










Post office anno 1955 by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan *










Get off work by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fornebu in the autumn morning sun. Norway*










Summer has gone #27 by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CKS, Taiwan*










CKS, Taiwan by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*










Rainstorm by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pidgeons and a crow, Norway*










18 pidgeons and a crow by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*










Shine by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norway*










House by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alicante, Spain*










La Explanada en blanco y negro by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Richmond Bridge, London. UK*










Richmond Bridge by tomianknowles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hessen - Germany*


Zwei Tage - eine Nacht in Mittelhessen by big-L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris *


République by LeWaggis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caorle - Italy
*

Untitled by Holger Wirth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brooklyn, NY*


brooklyn by wojofoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuenca - Spain*


Puente de San Pablo_Cuenca by hequebaeza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heidelberg - Germany*


Spotlit church by .....wian1900, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buffalo - US*


Our Lady of Victory National Shrine & Basilica by pantypas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


Ciutat Vella by henrique.stel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille - France*


seul, blessé et abandonné by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


Untitled by Ah - Wei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Novi Sad - Serbia*


Walking down the street by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


CATHEDRALE DI SANTA MARIA DEL FIORE, FLORENCE, ITALIA. by SETIANI LEON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chattanooga - US*


City Streets XIII by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York 2015 by DanGuinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen *


Birds by hannamarszalkowska, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape town - South Africa*


Shipping by markdavisleica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo - Japan*


Kokyo (Tokyo Imperial Palace) by fumihikohira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami - US*


Buckminster Fuller Fly's Eye Design District Miami by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Curvature by Panda1339, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


RGTVG-6 by leonardofardin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Rochelle - France*


la rochelle_ by Fabrice17000, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


Snow Storm Juno 03 by mkc609 (Busy), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trentino Alto Adige - Italy*


Castel Belfort by Luca Bobbiesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saracena, Calabria - Italy*


Saracena (Cs) by FOTOFREELANCE81, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nona - Croatia*


sv. nikola by cyberjani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denver, Colorado - US*


Denver in black & white by SILBECL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam - Netherlands*


City in b&w by Janslb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


Kuala Lumpur || .M.O.R.N.I.N.G. by .S.Y.I.B.L.I., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan* 


Welcome To Milano Porta Nuova by Luca Libralato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monument Valley, Utah - US*


Morning in Black and White, Monument Valley by 4 Corners Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hyderabad - India*


Ruins ... by Mrigank Gupta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abruzzi - Italy*


RoccaScalegna by Sergio Bovi Campeggi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


PDX BW by ryanjzeigler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

P*almyra - Syria *


Palmyre by jeansebd, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Winter Swimmer - #2 by Claus Tom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Medina Azahara, Medinat al-Zahra, المدينهُ الزهراء‎, Córdoba, Spain by Wendy Rauw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Bonnet du Gard - France*


Pont du Gard @Vers by Benjamin MOUROT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gdansk - Poland*


Gdansk by PiTiS ¬~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana - Cuba*


Havana skyline in bw by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Margam, Wales - UK*


Margam Castle by Paula J James, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Film Noir on a Cold Evening by Claus Tom, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Split by Amnebient, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Toronto, Canada*


Half the job by nickkernick, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Carolina, USA*


Ship by pjpink, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tyrol, Austria*


WinterTime by :: ed 37 ::, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


Contemporary Sculpture in the Street by LJS74, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sonora, Mexico*


Un sábado por la mañana by G..Ross, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sinaloa, Mexico*


Lugares únicos by G..Ross, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*DC Tower, Vienna, Austria
*









Source


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Busan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Xian, China*


Xian by EJC01, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
"Manila Bay at rest" by kencautiverio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Darth... something? by Jesper Alvermark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by Aeon Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City skyline*
The Big Apple by moony: stupidly dreamy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
bright antena in the background by clickbill_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
marcher sur la Seine by Silvan72, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Reflection.. by Trm-photography.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Bayavenue by jaysonfirsthand, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei. Taiwan *










Footsteps by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brannhytta - Natrudstilen, Norway*










Brannhytta - Natrudstilen by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Play Basketball, Taipei, Taiwan*










Play Basketball by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hokksund, Norway*










T-Bird by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan Trip*










Road 1/2 ,. by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Juan de Alicante. Spain*










Mono Boat. by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeds Corn Exchange at Christmas. UK*










Leeds Corn Exchange at Christmas by tomianknowles, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Finding It Hard To Step Up by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunny Saturday at Hyde Park, London. UK*










Sunny Saturday at Hyde Park by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridlington, U.K.*
Bridlington Spa by GIgaYork, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient theater in Lyon, France*
Traces du passé - Lyon by exo-flux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lancaster, U.K.*
The Streets Of Lancaster by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dunnottar Castle, Scotland*
Dunnottar Castle bw by D-j-L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cleveland, U.S.A.*
Frozen Cleveland by smitty2100, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Busy Saturday Ice : January 24, 2015 by jpeltzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Civitanova Marche, Italy*
Civitanova Marche - gennaio 2015 by enricoerriko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
novesetteunonove by Dario Φ ipofisi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Skyline by [email protected] , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
White Hong Kong by jkspepper, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruxelles. Belgium*










Photographe Bruxelles by mohamed samahi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*«Children — Are the Victims of Adult Vices» (Moscow, Russia)*










«Children — Are the Victims of Adult Vices» by Andrey B. Barhatov, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nürnberg. Germany*










Nürnberg. by Don Delillo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cold Love...(unknown place)*










05022015-DSCF6616-Modifier by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Val-D'Isere, Rhône-Alpes, France*










"Goes over the hill into the deep sea" D. Thomas by Herminio (1.000.000 de visitas. 1M de gracias), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*France*










_DSF0510.jpg by guy.sapin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bhangra significa lleno de alegria *
Bhangra means full of joy










Bhangra significa lleno de alegria by Nebelkuss, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wetland (unknown place)*










Wetland by Punch me with Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nova Gradiška, Croatia*










Nova Gradiška by ...hac, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Limoges, France*










P1271146_openWith-1_DxO by obailleux, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tropical tree on a Brazilian beach.*










Tropical tree on a Brazilian beach. by manoel1928, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torres del Paine seen from the thawing Laguna in early October. Parque Nacional Torres del Paine, Chile.*










Untitled by gcasirati, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bagolino, Italy*










Aspettando i Maschèr e i Balarì by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza de las Benitas. Italy*










Plaza de las Benitas by mause_1960, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Latona and Her Children, Apollo and Diana; New York. USA*










Latona and Her Children, Apollo and Diana by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seekirchls St Oswald, Austria*










Seekirchls St Oswald by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*










Seaside memories ,. by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aspen . Norway*
In Autumn. Orange filter










Aspen by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei Street, 15°c,Taiwan*










Taipei Street, 15°c ,. by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brannvakten,Oslo. Norway*










Brannvakten by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei Street , Taiwan*










Taipei Street ,. by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Playa de San Juan. Spain*










Hace Viento by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*10 Trinity Square London. UK*










10 Trinity Square London by tomianknowles, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*2014 British Grand Prix.*










All Go No Noise by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge,London. UK*










Tower Bridge by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baden-Würtenberg, Germany*


Aussicht! by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bern, Switzerland*


mercy by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Giswil, Switzerland*


a spot of light by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Coruña, Spain*


La casa del hombre by Dani_vr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


it's bad for your health by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Courbes by Val Burey Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


harsh light by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Coruña, Spain*


Gato callejero by Dani_vr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


"Suivez ce Regard" by Val Burey Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Galicia, Spain*


O Roncudo - Corme - A Coruña by Dani_vr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Compostela, Spain*


Selfie en Compostela by Dani_vr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Venice, Italy*


Grand Canal by Periegese, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Toscana_IMG_4 by andre.zanetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montecassino, Italy*


La luce dell'Abbazia / Abbey's light by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rimini, Italy*


the power of nature, the power of water by Daniele Piccari, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Time by bosilucabasilio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila skyline at dusk by maijm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam *


rain in amsterdam by wojofoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Sin City by ProudPinoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Conwall - UK*


Neighbours by kenmines64, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hampi, Karnataka - India*



Virupaksha Temple's 50m tall gopuram. by mattwicks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Untitled by WarzauWynn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York* 


Manhattan by Bee_78, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boyle Abbey - Ireland*


Boyle Abbey by István Lahpor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Verticalidad Regia by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Black & White Skyline by Mizrak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Bottom Of New York by Luke.Dillon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varazze - Italy*


Varazze #2 by storvandre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cordão do Boitatá, 2015 by gustavommaia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Royal Mausoleums, Hue, central - Vietnam*



DSCN3288-Royal Mausoleums, Hue, central Vietnam by CBourne007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


310/365 | Puente. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


1013289 by ready_aim_snap, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Machu Picchu - Peru*


L1002494_Panorama1BW by HollandPics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hue, Central Vietnam*


DSCN3285-Royal Mausoleums, Hue, central Vietnam by CBourne007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*



Boston Harbor by hoyin.au, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Moonlit Debod (BW Version) :: DRI :: BW by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul - Turkey*


Reservoir Dogs by MikyAgo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charcow - Ukraine*


Abandoned elevator in Charkow. View from Kotlova street. by Tatjana from HRK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal - Canada*


FSC_1834 by zwz64, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Untitled by marianabigail, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macau - China*


_DSC7557 by window lightroom 瘋狂的窗口, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondola anchored on Grand Canal in Venice by Sorin P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crescent bay, Oregon - US*


Crescent Bay at Cannon Beach Oregon from Ecola State Park - Black & White by David Gn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire coast - UK*


Sandsend black&white by ukawar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Daytona beach - US*


Daytona Beach '90 by IndyLL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



end of life by giorgio ganzerli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


St. Ives 2012 by chris.ashwin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liguria - Italy*


Ombrelloni (beach umbrella) by fabry ... , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire - UK*



Sitting, 2007 by itspaulkelly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*



Beach scene in the Netherlands by chtimageur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague - Czech Republic*


Praha #55 by Bjørn Joachimsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Key West - US*


Sky over Key West by www.stefanblombergphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai - India*



shadow of life... by priyam dhar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chalvey, England - UK*


Entre deux murs by la Ezwa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waterloo, England - UK*


Crosby #2 by Francesco Baldiotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha - Qatar*


Souq Waqif by Armand Tingle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coquimbo fort - Chile*


Fuerte de Coquimbo by Danferpizarro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid* 


Puerta de Alcalá by Cesar G.M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coquimbo - Chile*


Don Humberto by Danferpizarro, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Moscow, Russia subway*


Abstract Life Line by Jeff Bauche._.·´¯), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

jose l. said:


> *Unknown place*
> 
> 
> 310/365 | Puente. by cefuenco, on Flickr


It's the Mezcala Bridge in Mexico.


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Cairngorms National Park, Scotland*


Cairngorms by DJ_Switch, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Coatzacoalcos, Mexico*


Pebetero by edulesmo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


Borders In Trouble by Shobeir, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veracruz, Mexico*


Ser Citlaltepetl by Garate D. López, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


:: Sierra Negra, Pico de Orizaba :: by J!bz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City*


Into the Eye by John St John Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pittsburgh, USA*


_DSC0208 copy by michaelvaseyamm, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brescia, Italy*


Three Towers by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kamloops, Canada*


2014/365/40 The Old Church Down By The Railroad Tracks by cogdogblog, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


Santa Fe, NM from 10 mi out by kev2200, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dallas, USA*


Ominous Sky by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oregon, USA*


Tillamook Rock Lighthouse by Emily Miller Kauai, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pittsburgh, USA*


_DSC0352 copy by michaelvaseyamm, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Coruña, Spain*


P2088057 by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hanoi, Vietnam*

P1110389-1 by Nyaa Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Times Square, New York. USA*










Times Square by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










The High Line by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










The High Line II by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










The High Line III by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










Chapter 1: He adored New York City by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










New York, Marseille... Newark? by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










The Marshalls by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










Oblivious by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of City Island in The Bronx from Orchard Beach. USA*










Orchard Beach by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter Peace 
Peaceful Orchard Beach in The Bronx in December. NY. USA*










Winter Peace by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Bronx Riviera. NY. USA*










The Bronx Riviera by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reservoir Oval Park. NY. USA*










Memories by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NY. USA*










B&W by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NY. USA*










Front Street and Maiden Lane by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NY. USA*










Wall Street by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NY. USA*










Gotham City by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sande, Norway*










Houses by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan *










Taiwan Trip,. by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sande grain elevator. Norway*










Sande grain elevator by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei. Taiwan *










Taiwan Trip,. by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.-Malo, Bretagne, France*










Summer tide by night by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Staircase Selfie, London. UK*










Staircase Selfie by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Halloween at Waddesdon Manor. England (UK)*










Halloween at Waddesdon Manor by tomianknowles, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puig Campana, Brazil*










Puig Campana by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Batman's building wideangle 2013-09-06 185114 by AnZanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*



Genova, Chiesa di Carignano 2013-11-13 131906 by AnZanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg - Germany*


Shadow Play by Usatim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hannover - Germany*


curved by O.Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oldambt - Netherlands*


Rising Moon by Remo Sloof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


LV Sunrise B&W by Fret Spider, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nymegen - Netherlands*


The Crossing 4 by Jaap Berghoef, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hannover - Germany*


gangway by O.Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Place de L'Étoile (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nymegen -Netherlands*


The Crossing 1 by Jaap Berghoef, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


raisin bomber by berberbeard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Jingan District - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hannover - Germany*


Telemax/INI by O.Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Martinique*


This is Madinina by Fonk De, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Zürich by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


bridge by bushay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Zürich by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wildpark Gangelt - Germany*



Schön ruhig halten.... by LandyFanWerner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Bon Marché, Paris, 2014 by VadimK., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome - Italy*


DSCF3847 by alberto.velardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rouen (Seine-Maritime), France*
Day 8 - Gray city by victor.dugue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dortmund - Germany*


Zeche Zollern by didipeuser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vai avanti tu... by artepiu.ch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ogrodzieniec Castle = Poland*


Ogrodzieniec Castle #2 by Pawelczyk Piotr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg *


Cold // Hamburg by //Sebastian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


training by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cingoli*


Foschie by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Head In The Clouds II by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


In time, we all change... (Explore) by matt_frankel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Greenan Castle, Scotland - UK*


Greenan Castle by teuchter10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Winter skyline 4 by hogtown_blues, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ozegna, Piedmont - Italy*



Sunday mist by OrkoLuca, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

Simplicity in B&W - HBM!  by Paulina_77, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Lunar by stephen cosh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Waves Around the House by Andrew S. Gray, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

no, the other one by Sabine Löwenthal, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lower Antelope Canyon, AZ. USA*










'Filtered Light' ~ Lower Antelope Canyon, AZ by Aaron Fuhrman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'Uncaged Elephant' ~ St. Louis, MO. USA*










'Uncaged Elephant' ~ St. Louis, MO by Aaron Fuhrman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*'Indian On The Rock' ~ Branson, MO. USA*










'Indian On The Rock' ~ Branson, MO by Aaron Fuhrman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Goosenecks State Park, UT. USA*










'Goosenecks' ~ Goosenecks State Park, UT by Aaron Fuhrman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hermann, MO. USA*










'Taking In The View' ~ Hermann, MO by Aaron Fuhrman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York, NY. USA*










'Crossing Brooklyn' ~ New York, NY by Aaron Fuhrman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










Wall Street II by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*America Stock Exchange Building, New York. USA*










America Stock Exchange Building by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gotham, New York. USA*










Gotham by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










Can I cross now? by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fornebu. Norway*










Rocky shore by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei Street, Taiwan*










Taipei Street ,. by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo, Norway*










In a hurry by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*










Department ,. by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The inner harbor and the Oslo city hall. Norway*










Oslo B+W by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*










Y-Tree ,. by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aker Brygge, Oslo, Norway*










Ice cream anyone? by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei ,Taiwan*










Taipei 101 in Taiwan,. by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sande, Norway*










Farm under the hill #2 by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Taiwan *










Focus by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sande, Norway*










Odin laid up by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CKS, Taipei. Taiwan*










CKS, Taipei by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sande, Norway*










Abandoned for the winter by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan *










Harbor - Cloud like a tiger!!! by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coulon, Poitou-Charentes, France*










Between air and water by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Heads Down by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quainton Windmill looking naked and bare without the sails. UK*










If this was a ship it wouldn't go anywhere! by tomianknowles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salta -Argentina*


Salta, Cafayate, Argentina by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Podlasie - Eastern Poland*


Eastern Poland 1999-2001 by Piotr Jasiczek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Podlasie - Eastern Poland*


Eastern Poland 1999-2001 by Piotr Jasiczek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Podlasie - Eastern Poland*


Eastern Poland 2005 by Piotr Jasiczek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon – France*


Master of water by samy.berkani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


" I wont let him harm you ! " by Sunny_mjx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria – Australia*


B&W Veg Farm by ~puncha~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


Le crayon by Regarde là-bas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clusaz – France*


La route by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colorado – US*


Distant Farming by z_d_d, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


canal de Castilla by chejoma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisboa, août 2014. by Wix xamah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Alice by Ptitgars, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northern Sweden*


Abandoned Farm by Wiking66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon – France*


Lines by samy.berkani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nottingham – UK*


Outlook changeable.... by klythawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mello, California – US*


shintaffer rice dryer. marysville, ca. 2012. by eyetwist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia – Spain*


Untitled by Jameher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignon – France*


Who wants to join me? by Magictreepic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


Eclairage Lumières 2012 Lyon by Jacques Meynier de Malviala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


Silhouettes Lumières 2012 Lyon by Jacques Meynier de Malviala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai – China*


on the road again By Shanghai by N.M Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boardwalk, Clay Hills, Oregon - US*


Boardwalk, Clay Hills, John Day Fossil Beds National Monument, Oregon by austin granger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aarburg – Switzerland*


Aarburg by Olivier Rapin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Thailand- Ayutthaya 2013- Buddhas by Laurent Camus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stonewall, Texas – US*


My New Years Eve Kiss by mynamesdonny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coulon – France*


Take time, listen to the silence by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brakenfield, England – UK*


Getting up Steam by Kev Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*California – US*


People are driftin' from door to door, no caring where they go by Michelle in Ireland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*NSW –Australia*


Untitled by zane&inzane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Argentina*


Beef Portrait by Alex E. Proimos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


white lines by theoden06, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Australia*


A better cash flow... by mernamora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kasina Wielka – Poland*


misty pass by maurizio messa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


abondoned farming equipment by bjdewagenaar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland – US*


Ghost Structure, Portland by austin granger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Colonnes de Buren, Palais Royal by Phil C3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille – France*


Mucem reflection by yaya13baut, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yuanyang – China*


Life in Yuanyang - China by Watthano Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*île de Ré- France*


Le pont de l'île de Ré by Thomas_creation, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Payerne -Switzerland*


Boeing B747 Cargolux by Olivier Rapin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges – Belgium*


Misty canals in Bruges by patrick.gysen slowly waking up, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago – US*


Town and country --Explored by yooperann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen – France*


Vers l'infini... by Franck BILLOUX photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


City of Barcelona V.2 by Audrey Meffray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pavia – Italy*


il capanno by mat56., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bayonne – France*


Bayonne. by Jérôme Cousin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland – US*


Horses, Portland by austin granger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bastei – Germany*


Reach the Top by AFunk1990, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burnley, England – UK*


'Singing Ringing Tree' by l4ts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow – Poland*


Sunday morning by ekropka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Darul Quran - Malaysia*


Foggy Morning by rizalfaridz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newnham, Cambridge - UK*


Sigwick Avenue by Bug-Mad-Mark, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Raindrops, Verona, Italy*










Raindrops by [email protected] Ph., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknow place*










jump ! by visconti1956, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.-Laurent-Blangy, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*










Factory #2 by Napafloma-Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Corogne, Galice, Espagne*










P2088062 by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swing bridge*

Bahian, Visayas centrales, Philippines










Swing bridge by cardijo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto Venere, Italy*










Porto Venere, 2014 by Emanuele "Nene" Minetti, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Örebro-Sweden, Sweden*










Örebro-Sweden by (Nikon woman), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Why I am being ignored ?  Unknow place*










Why I am being ignored ? by adam.yzhang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*halloween_east_village_NYC. USA*










halloween_east_village_NYC_DxO by peterjcb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Family of elephants walking close to the river in Chobe Botswana.*










Ele Family by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknow place*










IMG_4231 by Bulent Acar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknow place*










Untitled by PetterZenrod, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, Russia*










,<>. by vetalllMs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin. Germany*










DSC_6357 by falgraf, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*










A Day in Venice, Italy by joshuacolclasure, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palermo, Buenos Aires. Argentina*










Dando un paseo by NicoMaz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Little Wittenham, UK*










Sending me back the way I came by Andy Hough Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nash Point. South Wales.*










Giant. by DavidPugh639, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coast Mountains, British Columbia, Canada. *










Mountain Moonscape b&w by david schweitzer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seduction of the Old by the New *
On a photo walk around Bologna. Italy










Seduction of the Old by the New by Ge-Orge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lejeado Grande, Rio Grande do Sul – Brazil*



Steps by byVini photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Serrambi Beach, Pernambuco – Brazil*



Serrambi Beach Resort by byVini photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Botany Bay, England – UK*



Botany Bay, Isle of Thanet by byVini photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Albert Bridge LONDON by Felix Vila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brittany - France*


Road to nowhere / Calle a ninguna parte by Luis DLF, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf – Germany*


Shadows by Torsten Reuschling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grandfather Mountain, NC – US*


Heavy Fog at Grandfather Mountain NC - Bridge to Nowhere by Dave Allen Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haynes Point, BC - Canada*


haynes_point_gulls_ilford_panf_plus-red_filter_platinum.png by GeekNeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver – Canada*


"Ghostly Masts" - Create With Light Photography © by grantmurrayphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany*


Enjoying the View by Q Sawalha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moos, Trentino Alto Adige - Italy*



Dolomiti di Sesto - Croda dei Toni by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16475076886/in/explore-2015-02-11


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Skyward Commotion by JasonCameron, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Silver Street by JasonCameron, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Cover My Sky by JasonCameron, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Richmond, Virginia, US

Colonnade B&W by alanlrice, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

A long exposure of the Selfridges building in Birmingham









https://www.flickr.com/photos/55894...1bf-r7tu6A-r9BNx2-qcKiJ7-qcJVu7-r9KxfM-r7s1uq


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

Lines by ADSINOZ, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Guinea

Hanging by ADSINOZ, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Carolina, US

Standby by lastsonofsteel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


Station France by luisferrarino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groci – Romania*


Hunedoara Castle by dccalin05, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belmont - UK*


Bridge to nowhere by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sri Lanka*


Fishermen, Sri Lanka© by freddorionimages, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belo Horizonte - Brazil*


Trying a new technique... by Marcelo Graciano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morro de Babilonia, Rio de Janeiro – Brazil*



Iluminando a trilha by mariohowat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norcia,Umbria – Italy*


Castelluccio di Norcia by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


edt-188 by Santo(Thanks for 1.1 Million++views!!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


Bicicletas y graffiti / Bikes and graffiti by jfraile (OFF/ON slowly), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



edt-150 by Santo(Thanks for 1.1 Million++views!!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Downtown by Along the way..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Nas Pedras de Piratininga em P&B by mariohowat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


3959 xxx by _Natasa_, on Flickr


----------



## ricpast (Nov 8, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Padova – Italy*
> 
> 
> Prato della Valle Padova by Paolo Lunardon, on Flickr


wow! 

there's the window of my office

:banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Al Hariri mosque, Beirut - Lebanon - by C.Stramba-Badiali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Armenian apostolic church, Saint Petersburg (Russia)*
The Armenian Apostolic Church by Fin.Travel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city street scene, Singapore*
Street Photography • Singapore Orchard Road • 20140822 by lowhanyew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
11:06 a.m. by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Untitled by Daniel Iván, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City skyline*
New York City Skyline - View from Top of 4 World Trade Center by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany*


Potsdamer Platz by © www.borais.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


under_the_bridge by alamond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw - Poland*


Around and around again... by 4eye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salvador, Bahia - Brazil*


cachoeira by LucieOnTheBridge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mindelo - Cape Verde*


Mindelo, Cabo Verde by Tude e João, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Highway by Sandeep_Nigam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Sokullu Mehmet Pasa Mosque / Istanbul by ReqfordrM (Thanks for 350k+ views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas, Nevada - US*


Stage lighting Vegas. Nevada. USA. by lebenimweltall1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Kadirga / Istanbul by ReqfordrM (Thanks for 350k+ views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Balat / Istanbul by ReqfordrM (Thanks for 350k+ views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana - Cuba*


Malecon, Havana, Cuba by lebenimweltall1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Farnborough Ballon Hangar, England - UK*



Farnborough Balloon Hangar by bullispace, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


cementerio poble nou bn by natx713, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany*


Berlin Eberswalder Straße U-Bahn by © www.borais.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luxembourg*


holiday 2014 (24) by dickdilago, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kelpies by Alastairpowriesmith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kansas City, US

KC by Lisa Plymell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


St.Sulpice Paris by daya_devi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kansas City, US

Untitled by MES Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague - Czech Republic*


Žižkov Television Tower (Prague) by © www.borais.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France









https://www.flickr.com/photos/olympe16/16334147489/in/explore-2015-02-13


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice, Italy

Storie d'altri tempi by ...my point of view, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Detroit, MI, US

In the Blink of an Eye/Detroit by The Evil Reverend Trask, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Detroit, MI, US

Birthday of the Rain/Detroit by The Evil Reverend Trask, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Detroit, MI, US

Do you Know Why I Love You...? by The Evil Reverend Trask, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Detroit, MI, US

The Neighborhood by The Evil Reverend Trask, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Sky The CourtHouse and The Tree by The Evil Reverend Trask, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium*


Bodywork reflection by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Detroit, MI, US

WareHouse, Detroit by The Evil Reverend Trask, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon - Portugal*


hypnotic ceiling by Blende1.8, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Caracas, Venezuela*


Serie: Para los que no nos queremos ir. by Andreina Valenti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


... by Juan Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Untitled by Emilio Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


symmetry by Lia.Duran, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Braga, Portugal*


Untitled by José Carlostreet photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Mid flight in the shopping mall (Helsinki, Finland) by rhawidantas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


... by Juan Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canary Islands, Spain*


Plaza de Santa Ana. by AsdayGreen, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


smc pentax 50-1.7 (2) by joseantoniopaz62, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Caracas, Venezuela*


Serie: Para los que no nos queremos ir. by Andreina Valenti, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Melbourne & the Bolte bridge *
Taken from the Southbank - Williamstown ferry on the Yarra River. Melbourne, Australia.










Melbourne & the Bolte bridge by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*West Gate Bridge, Melbourne, Australia.*










West Gate Bridge by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walt Disney Concert Hall *
Los Angeles, California. USA










Walt Disney Concert Hall by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walt Disney Concert Hall *
Los Angeles, California. USA










Walt Disney Concert Hall by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* small street in Bordeaux. France*










On a small street in Bordeaux... by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest by night, Hungary*
Chain Bridge in Budapest by DoctorNo_34, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cafe & cyclist, Place Rohan* 
Bordeaux, France










Cafe & cyclist, Place Rohan by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
hand in hand by Lindsay_NYC, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rue des Freres Bonie *
Bordeaux, France










Rue des Freres Bonie by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place de la Bourse, Bordeaux. France*










Place de la Bourse, Bordeaux by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windows, Place du Parlement, Bordeaux. France*










Windows, Place du Parlement by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedrale St-Andre *
Bordeaux, France










Cathedrale St-Andre by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malmöhus Castle (B&W) *
Malmö, Sweden










Malmöhus Castle (B&W) by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the platform at Malmö Syd *
Malmö Syd Svågertorp, Sweden's gateway to Denmark.










the platform at Malmö Syd by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lamp post, Montmartre, Paris, France*










Lamp post, Montmartre by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Köln. Germany*










Köln by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Köln. Germany*










Köln by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from Köln cathedral, Köln. Germany*










View from Köln cathedral by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windows on Doha, Qatar*










Windows on Doha by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Doha, Qatar*










Doha, Qatar by mike'sworld, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto Alegre - Brazil*


Sequência ... by  Jøãø Mär¢øs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Golega - Portugal*


Chamusca | Ponte João Joaquim Isidoro dos Reis by antoninodias13, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


Squidoo Skidoo by ChuckanutQuirks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Le voilier d'Eric Tabarly by Fab Enero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*berlin - Germany*


Hackesche Höfe by © www.borais.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid - Spain*


ARCOS by xavier45, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sevielle - Spain*


Sevilla - Art in the street by marc dixon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin - Germany*


Berliner Siegessäule / Victory Column in Berlin by © www.borais.com, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guadalajara, Mexico*


Untitled by alvarols, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guadalajara, Mexico*


Untitled by alvarols, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Viborg, Denmark*


Viborg, Denmark by Inge Vautrin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Fe, USA*


Street scene from Santa Fe, New Mexico. by Inge Vautrin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Centro Histórico de la Ciudad de México by alvarols, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oklahoma, USA*


Deep Concentration.... by Inge Vautrin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Tarrant County Courthouse by Inge Vautrin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Urca - 10 by Bruno Kaiuca, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Leipzig, Germany*


City talks ... by Dirk Förster, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Honolulu, USA*


Night at the Pier by Inge Vautrin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


"A direção é mais importante que a velocidade" by kauanamine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Urca - 11 by Bruno Kaiuca, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Terrigal NSW. Australia*










A Churning and a Yearning by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Derelict store in Wilcannia NSW - A really rough town. Australia*










Butchered Town by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The abandoned railway of Silverton NSW. Australia*










The End of the Line by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Silverton, New South Wales, Australia*










The Lightning Tree by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stanley Prater & Son *

A step back in time at the country town of Wycheproof, Victoria. Australia










Stanley Prater & Son by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ethereal Tree, Moyne, Victoria, Australia*










Ethereal Tree by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Higher Power *
Another view of Portland Cemetery. Victoria, Australia










Higher Power by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Pelion Hut | TAS | Australia*










Mystic Mount Oakleigh by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*House on a Hill *
Kiandra, Snowy Mountains Highway, New South Wales. Australia










House on a Hill by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The foreshore of Grantville just north of the pier. Western Port Bay, Victoria Australia.*










Driftwood on Ribbed Sand by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grainy Charlie *

Some street art in Southbank, Melbourne. Australia










Grainy Charlie by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Arthur, Tasmania, Australia*










Ghosts by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Docklands, Melbourne, Victoria. Australia*










An Unnatural Environment by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Paul's Spires *

The spires of St Paul's Cathedral in Melbourne soak up the sun's glow at golden hour. Australia










St Paul's Spires by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beachport, South Australia*










The Long Jetty by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parting Ways *

Sets of flootprints diverge atop a desolate sand dune. Vigars Wells, Lake Mungo National Park, New South Wales, Australia.










Parting Ways by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgrave, Melbourne, Victoria. Australia*










Trestle Bridge B+W by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hilton Hotel, George St, Sydney. Australia*










View from the 31st Floor by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Underneath Flinders Jetty, Mornington Peninsula. Australia*










XVII by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Menzies Creek, Victoria, Australia*










A Boy's Fascination with Trains by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valladolid - Spain*


Rain by Ivan_Fle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Kelpies by Andy Scott NYC by ZUCCONY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Treviso - Italy
*

Time to swim (Treviso city center) by willy vecchiato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lille - France*


Géométrie urbaine by CrËOS Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Expo MRT Station, Singapore by Mac Qin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen -Denmark *


Black and white winter by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Interior view of Stadium MRT station, Singapore by Mac Qin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Place de la Bastille Looking West, Paris, 12 January 2015 by Dr John2005, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sicily - Italy*


SCICLI-Via Spadaro by Marcella Spanò Garsia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege - Belgium*


platforms by Blende1.8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Modica - Italy*


MODICA-Un Cortile by Marcella Spanò Garsia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dungarvan - Ireland*


Dungarvan Bay Oyster Beds During Winter by LoneSwimmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London, Great Britain, June 2011 by Laurent Lhomond Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tramore - Ireland*


The Atlantic - I - Squall (in Tramore Bay, Waterford) by LoneSwimmer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing - China
*

Forbidden City by t.bukovatz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore *


Interior of Stadium MRT Station, Singapore by Mac Qin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Not Covered Enough by Irishmic1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plouescat - France*


2001 Course party by Marie Jestin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durham. NC - US*


Duke Clinic Complicated by bshieldsnc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Carnevale di Venezia by laara_9, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Half Moon Bay, Melbourne, Australia*










Floating Gulls by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Melbourne from the Rialto viewing platform. Best viewed large. Australia*










Night View by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Melbourne. Australia*










500 by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A b-boy showing his skill. Swanston St, Melbourne. Australia*










Balance by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belmar, New Jersey, USA*










Waiting for the Storm by Moniza*, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pise, Italy*










IL TOCCO DELL'ANGELO...... by piera.seghetti, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vernazza B&W. Italy*










Vernazza B&W by Orione59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abruzzo. Italy*










"Sal, we gotta go and never stop going till we get there." "Where we going, man?" "I don't know but we gotta go." (Jack Kerouac,On the Road) by antonio ciufo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cupra Marittima (AP) Marche. Italy*










Cupra Marittima old town by annotta, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winona, Ontario, Canada*










old treasures......in Explore! by Glenn Pfab Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Little Poland, New York. USA*










Apocalypse NOW-NYC, April 2013 !!!! by icstreets, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cramond, Scotland*










DARK SENTINELS (explore) by kenny barker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montalto Marche (AP) Marche Italy*










il trattore (Montalto Marche) by Franco Marconi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*In front of Masp , São Paulo, Brazil in Black and White. Brazil*










In front of Masp , São Paulo, Brazil in Black and White by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Good Day to Fish, Unknown place*










Good Day to Fish by ladyjaysfc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo, Norway*










The Castle #7 by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Misted forest, Taiwan*










Misted forest by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*After the rain in Roma, Italy*










After the rain in Roma by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










City Life by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Avenida Paulista on a Sunday, São Paulo, Brazil*










Avenida Paulista on a Sunday, São Paulo, Brazil by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Krakow, Poland*










Krakow by nikolagajic947, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sande, Norway*










One each? by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prada in Taiwan*










Prada in Taiwan by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lugano, Switzerland*










A break for lunch by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On Guard (UK)*










On Guard by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Avenida Paulista in São Paulo, Brazil*










Trianon-Masp on a Sunday by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Koweït City, Al `Asimah, Koweït*










Modern Architecture by Muhammad Al-Qatam, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sande, Norway*










Three of a kind #2 by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*










Yangmingshan National Park by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deauville, Basse-Normandie, France*










Early horse ride in Deauville by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










16 Stops Will Rule The World. by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
kr.pl_bw_25-05-14_a011_a by slavsja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by malinravander, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo downtown in Black and White 2 by Wilfredor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Buildings in Manila by bramasuncion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Lancé gracieux by kioro photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Symmetry by Lies Thru a Lens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont Raymond Barre in Lyon (Rhône), France*
Pont Raymond Barre by Jeff-Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pedro, California - US*


Korean Bell in IR by marcadolph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_5388 by EraldoRodrigo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Gaviotas by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brittany, France*


Chateau de Combourg by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Michel, France*


Untitled by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brittany, France*


Landévennec by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aragon, Spain*


Stormy sunset by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Enjoying the summer by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Metro by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Place des Vosges by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Merry Christmas Paris by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Popocatepetl and Iztaccihuatl, Mexico*


Popocatepetl by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris Nord by pyfilleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ikururo/16360936330/in/explore-2015-02-16


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

STREET by Mohsan', on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

NOCTURNE by Mohsan', on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

NOCTURNE by Mohsan', on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

ON THE QUAYSIDE by Mohsan', on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

STREET by Mohsan', on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

NOCTURNE by Mohsan', on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

NOCTURNE by Mohsan', on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

NOCTURNE by Mohsan', on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

A BICYCLETTE ♪♫ ♪ ... by Mohsan', on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bay Lake, Florida, USA*










epcot globe by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Celebration, Florida. USA*










the raven by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*fort lauderdale, fl. USA*










Untitled by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*grand canyon national park. USA*










Untitled by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*berlin, germany*










tangled by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*berlin, germany*










Untitled by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miami beach holocaust memorial. USA*










Untitled by derek slagle, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miami Beach Holocaust Memorial. USA*










duality of human nature by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*miami beach holocaust memorial. USA*










sensing both love and fear by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*unknown place*










Untitled by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*fort lauderdale from the air,USA*










fort lauderdale from the air by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*angel oak*
charleston, south carolina. USA










Untitled by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*downtown miami, USA*










brickell by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miami, USA*










miami by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*rogersville, tennessee. USA*










failing dam by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New york city, USA*










chrysler building at night by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*angel oak *
charleston, south carolina. USA










angel oak by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*morris island lighthouse *
folly beach
charleston, south carolina. USA










morris island lighthouse by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*wires and wires. USA*










wires and wires #2 by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*red rock canyon national park. USA*










Untitled by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*red rock canyon national park. USA*










Untitled by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*self portrait: grand canyon. USA*










self portrait: grand canyon (EXPLORE) by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*National Conservation area just outside of Las Vegas Nevada, USA*










red rock in black and white by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*1 WTC or Freedom Tower*

New York, NY










One World Trade Center Construction by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*new york city, USA*










freedom tower construction by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*downstream *
roan mountain, tennessee. USA










downstream by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*chrysler, New York. USA*










chrysler by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunny isle beach
miami, florida,usa*










the pier to nowhere by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New york city. USA*










flipping out by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New york city. USA*










waiting by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ghost town (Borgo Rocchetta) *
Borgo Rocchetta - Acquasanta Terme (Ascoli Piceno) Marche Italy 










ghost town (Borgo Rocchetta) by Franco Marconi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One Million Years B.C.(Before Colour). UK*










One Million Years B.C.(Before Colour) by kenny barker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Penna San Giovanni (Macerata) Marche Italy*










take the square by Franco Marconi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Falkirk, Écosse, Royaume Uni*










old bones by kenny barker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La cripta di Santa Maria della Rocca (Church) - Offida (Ascoli Piceno) Marche Italy *










dark step (Offida) by Franco Marconi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Falkirk, Scotland*










HARVEST LINES by kenny barker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foce fiume Aso - Pedaso (Fermo) Marche Italy *










walk alone by Franco Marconi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Escalating by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Planetarium at Ibirapuera Park, São Paulo, Brazil*










Planetarium at Ibirapuera Park, São Paulo, Brazil by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torun - Poland*


Torun, POLAND by Jack Jablonski /// JJ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoover Dam – US*


Hoover dam (print for sale) by Kristoff Documentary Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Black Shard by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoover Dam – US*


Hover Dam by radekhofman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoover, Nevada – US*


DSC_9122 by OOLockOn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoover dam Bridge, Nevada – US*


Hoover Dam Bridge by Nicolas Bourque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoover, Nevada – US*


Climbers by Doctor Numb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm - Sweden by P1nc, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Salamanca, Spain*


Catedral nova / "New" catedral by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The thunder rolls! by woody.hoyle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reynisdrangar sea - Iceland*


Reynisdrangar Sea Stacks by shaunyoung365, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito - Ecuador*


La Basilica in Quito, Ecuador by Dennis Herzog, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong –China*


DSC_3443.jpg by anarogu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poprad – Slovakia*


Little more snow by Martin Hlinka Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Plymouth, Taranaki - New Zealand*


Pukekura Park by Chris Hooton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chattanooga – US*


Lovers Leap BW II by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Swirling Waters by steve_whitmarsh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Serbia*


Zebras by day by Arsee13, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in new Zealand*


Untitled by max.gr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Castle Guard - Looking in all directions by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago – US*


More snow by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Conwy, Wales – UK*


Ropes by Ga84z, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charlemont Massachusetts - US*


Bissell Bridge by Ed Boudreau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belleville, Illinois - US*


Belleville Cathedral Illinois by JMD Pix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade -Serbia*


Overpass by Arsee13, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens - Greece*


Olympic Stadium Athens by δημητριος, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam - Netherlands*


Fantastic Rotterdam by max.gr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Taksim Streets, Istanbul by ReqfordrM (Thanks for 350k+ views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadiz - Spain*


Don Pepe by Fernando N.P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich - Germany*


667 - Stachus (Karlsplatz) by Huey_Chris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yuanyang - China*


Rice Terrace in Yuanyang by Sijanto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich - Germany*


665 - Schloss Nymphenburg (on Explore) by Huey_Chris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malcesine, Veneto - Italy*


Castello Scaligero Dark by nolte_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Monastery of Maulbronn - Germany*


Maulbronn by wolligraf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC06697 by ameliebrugon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Longwood Gardens, PA - US*



Softglow Gazebo by zuni48, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei - Taiwan*



Taipei tonight by 我見青山多嫵媚, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pasapinar Village - Turkey*



An Old Ottoman Village, Bursa/Turkey by ReqfordrM (Thanks for 350k+ views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albarracin, Aragon - Spain*


castillo de Albarracín by villarriestra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*


desert life by Donald Palansky Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Extern Stones, Westphalia - Germany*


way to Gondor by wolligraf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stralsund, Marienkirche - Germany*


Stralsund, Marienkirche by Norbert Liese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tanjung Layar, Sawarna Beach - Indonesia*



Tanjung Layar @Sawarna Beach by Eddy Darmawan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon - Portugal*


Vasco da Gama - Lisboa - Portugal by Dont´comment the same photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
36 - 05/02/2015 by Andreeinprogress, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bridge over Kiel Canal - Germany*



Bridge over Kiel Canal by thognu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf - Germany*


connected by Blende1.8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow - Russia*


New railway bridge by shamanofficial, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam - Netherlands* 


Rotterdam Station by max.gr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Église de la Madeleine / Paris by ReqfordrM (Thanks for 350k+ views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Balat, Istanbul by ReqfordrM (Thanks for 350k+ views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zagreb - Croatia*


Misty morning by Polježičanin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bronx, New York - US*


Slow And Easy Wins The Race by Tommy Bass, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Farmland in Iceland*


Triste II by toulousi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by heimibe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chateau d'Azay le Rideau - France*


Chateau d'Azay le Rideau by Alain Groo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kotor - Montenegro *


Untitled by frank.hs.- slowly recovering., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Higher Calling by Nicholas Chewy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City Construction (Paseo de La Reforma) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Intrusive Art by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Skywards (2) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Aeromexico ERJ 190 wing view. by Gallitosoto2, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


DF Towers (3) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Parade of the Alebrijes 2014 (461) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


DF Día de muertos 2014 no. 5 by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Monumental (Bellas Artes) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Night Angel (3) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Diana (2) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


DF Industrial (2b) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canarias Islands, Spain*


Timanfaya Lanzarote by jf_sanroman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


El escorial by jf_sanroman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


ayuntamiento de madrid by jf_sanroman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York City, USA*


IMG_4075 by jf_sanroman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Francisco, USA*


San Francisco view from Alcatraz by jf_sanroman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


IMG_0395 by jf_sanroman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago. USA*










reflecting greatness by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MIAMI. USA*










MIAMI by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma, Italy*










artifact by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shock Wave - Martinsicuro (Teramo) Abruzzo Italy *










onda d'urto (Martinsicuro) by Franco Marconi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


City Scape by Geoff Lennox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Joes Lighthouse, Michigan - US*


Morning Chaos by Sheen's Nature Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome - Italy*


Ostiense's Bridge by lorenzoviolone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Basque Country – Spain*


Huellas by Txulalai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gunung Bromo & Semeru, Java - Indonesia*


Gunung Bromo & Semeru - Java by Matthieu Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome – Italy*


Amor+Psyche by penjelly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*U-Bein Bridge - Myanmar *


U-Bein Bridge Myanmar Burma by Globetrotteur17, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Flying by Jeferson Felix D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Night Lights by Hendy Ongkodjojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome – Italy*


BNN96.022 by andreagamba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canadian Rockies Mountains*


Lone Pine in Snow Waves - 雪浪孤树 by GoMustang - 奔驰野马, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza – Spain*


Untitled by bardaxi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gullfoss waterfall – Iceland*


Gullfoss Waterfall by shaunyoung365, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome – Italy*


Gazometro di Roma by Antonio Martorella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome – Italy*


Ponte Settimia Spizzichino / Settimia Spizzichino's Bridge by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore street scene, Singapore*
Wait Wait Wait by HaIogen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome – Italy*


Short Story of a Wrong Focus by Icker_Malabares, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


graffiti by wojofoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marche - Italy*


lost in the fog by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gellik – Belgium*


Spoorbrug Gellik by thanks for 440.000 views, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


Cattle on beach by Hstogrm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mérida - Venezuela*


Curvas by dagni_l, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Potsdamer Platz by ucn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_6213 by ashishkoirala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland - UK*


Stags of Assynt by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro carnival, Brazil*
ADELIFE by Alex Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican City*


Basilica of Saint Paul Outside the Walls, Rome by dav fan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Provence - France*


Plaine de Caille by papy06200, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aveiro - Portugal*


Holden by the chain by Hugo J. Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela - Spain*


Santiago de Compostela - Espanha by Walter Vinagre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Feminist by Natman eclectic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC06727 by ameliebrugon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta City Gate Concert Hall by pierrelion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux (Gironde), France*
Bordeaux by manuelfanciullacci, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*










La casa de enfrente by David Azurmendi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (Spain)*










Domingo oscuro by David Azurmendi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ayuntamiento de Málaga. Spain*










Ayuntamiento de Málaga. by David Azurmendi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (Spain)*










Riders by alexis.ojedadeniz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Playa de Las Canteras-Gran Canaria*










Playa de Las Canteras-Gran Canaria by GZone Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gran Canaria (Spain)*










Skyline by alexis.ojedadeniz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miami, florida. USA*










I I i i by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grottammare (Ascoli Piceno) Marche Italy*










Villa Liberty (Grottammare) by Franco Marconi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Panthéon *
Paris, France










Panthéon by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grottammare (Ascoli Piceno) Marche Italy *










stazione (Grottammare) by Franco Marconi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dublin in black and white, Ireland*










dublin in black and white by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venezia, Italy*










Venezia by marioandrei, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid, Spain*










Untitled by marioandrei, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*south beach, Miami. USA*










lifeguard lighthouses by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calle Abades, Madrid, Spain*










Calle Abades, Madrid by marioandrei, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Limmat, Zurich, Switzerland*










Limmat, Zurich by marioandrei, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre dame, Paris, France*










notre dame by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










On Time by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Korean War Veterans Memorial is located in Washington, USA*










Korean War Veterans Memorial by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuwait City Skyline B&W*










Kuwait City Skyline B&W by Muhammad Al-Qatam, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Drammen, Norway*










Aas - Gildehallen by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan Department Store*










BELLAVITA - Taipei, Taiwan Department Store by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Industrial horizon *
Le Havre, Normandy, France










Industrial horizon by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catherine Hill bay – Australia*


Untitled by southernprometheus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wind Farm. by paul gy (Home Again), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catherine Hill bay – Australia*



Time Passes by Torkn2U, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tiger & Turtle by Parcivall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon – Portugal*


Cais das Colunas, Lisboa, Portugal by Rui Jarimba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de janeiro*


Igreja da Penha em P&B Noturno - Rio de Janeiro by mariohowat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Sails made of Stone by Gafapasta Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ioannina, Macedonia – Greece*


Cycling man in the fog by jimiliop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen – Denmark*


Winther Sun I by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taichung – Taiwan*


DSC_7241, The Light Painter by El Huang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groningen - Netherlands*


Fraeylemaborg mist by wjpostma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona – Italy*


Verona by Lorenzo Maffei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


BW - walking in the city by jacobo_gonzalez_castrodeza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Trồng nghêu - clam by vietdung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorda, california - US*


Bixby Bridge by Erick Castellón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin – Italy*


cronografia di un corpo by rodeo's - Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Pont Budapest NB (Freedom Bridge _ Entrance Pest Side) by Fonk De, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Sacré Coeur - côté est - NB by Fonk De, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon, Asturias - Spain*


sentimiento en metal by villarriestra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tunnel by JM...., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duisburg - Germany*


In the circle by Kreif60, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin –Germany*


the cityscape, Berlin, Germany by Luke,Ma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille – France
*

Marseille vieux port by alpha du centaure, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Capoeira - Leme by RicFreit, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


Снежный кот #novorossiysk #city #misc #cat #котофото #monochrome #winter #snow by alex uspeshny, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chihuahua, Mexico*


Casa Chihuahua by León Felipe Guevara Chávez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tampico, Mexico*


Perdido by León Felipe Guevara Chávez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tampico, Mexico*


Mapaches en el río by León Felipe Guevara Chávez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Barcelona by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lyon, France*


2 Wheels by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Calgary, Canada*


Downtown - Calgary by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sevilla, Spain*


Plaza de Espagna Siviglia by MIrco R., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mount Teide, Spain*


Teide by Philippe74160, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Beaujolais and Villefranche HDR by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lyon, France*


Black and White by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Humedales by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

_Santiago, Chile_


Barrio Yungay by rechever95, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Central Business District in B&W by dwdg87photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Intersection by Jason Palmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Heroes by __Tobias__, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
A snowy evening by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Stopped action by Alexandre Kocian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague, 2014 by tzadik77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
photoofhteday22012015 by victorydesignsny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Downtown Montréal by Sylvie Poitevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame Paris by evko ..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
King's Cross, London by NovemberAlex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Waiting For The 318 by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Polgár Ádám, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*China*


The life of Pi...in China... by van*yuen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dusk on Delicate | Arches National Park. USA*










IMGP5909_10_11-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Mystery of Castello dei Conti Ubertini. Italy*










The Mystery of Castello dei Conti Ubertini by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castiglion Fiorentino Courtyard. Italy*
Tuscan Travels










Castiglion Fiorentino Courtyard by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Val di Chianna Farmhouse, Italy*










IMGP5145_146-pano by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tuscany: Enjoying the sun beneath San Miniato al Monte, Florence,Italy*










IMGP5738-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Into Lower Manhattan...USA*










IMGP5108-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Central...American Architecture: New York City. USA*










IMGP3746_7-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brooklyn Bridge | 15 Seconds of Infrared Twilight. USA*










IMGP3952-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dordogne Dreams...10th Century Chapel, La Madeleine | Périgord Noir, France*










IMGP2900_1_2-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dordogne River from Castelnaud: Perigord Noir, France*










IMGP4851-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau Monbazillac, La Dordogne: Perigord Pourpre, France*










IMGP3108_09_10-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Late Afternoon Light on Alta*
Wasatch Mountains: Little Cottonwood Canyon, Utah, USA










IMGP4692-95-98-pano by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bonneville Salt . USA*










IMGP4682_3_4-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greater Canyonlands: Hart's Point. USA*










IMGP4425_6_7-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NYC Architecture. USA*










IMGP4110_15-pano by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greater Canyonlands: Down the Colorado. USA*










IMGP0349_54-pano by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greater Canyonlands: Chicken Corners Panorama. USA*










IMGP4294_97-pano by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NY. USA*










30 Minutes of Serendipity by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NY. USA*










30 Minutes of Serendipity by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NY. USA*










30 Minutes of Serendipity by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Great Salt Lake: Antelope Island. USA*










IMGP4974_5_6-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greater Canyonlands: Crinoid Corners. USA*










IMGP1380_1_2 by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sarlat (Perigord Noir, La Dordogne, France)*










IMGP4882_tonemapped-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hautefort: Château and Village (Perigord Blanc, La Dordogne, France)*










IMGP4762-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château Clérans, Saint-Léon-sur-Vézère (Perigord Noir, La Dordogne, France)*










IMGP2956_7_8-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau de Commarque. (France, Dordogne: Perigord Noir)*










IMGP2658_tonemapped-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Los Angeles Architecture: Union Station. USA*










IMGP4636_7-Edit-Edit-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zion National Park: Virgin River and Angel's Landing. USA*










IMGP1561-66-pano-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Mark's Square, Venice. Italy*










IMGP0688-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cattedrale di Santa Maria del Fiore, Firenze. Italy*










Cattedrale di Santa Maria del Fiore, Firenze by marioandrei, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venezia, Italy*










Venezia by marioandrei, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venezia, Italia*










Venezia, Italia by marioandrei, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paseo del Prado, Madrid. Spain*










Paseo del Prado, Madrid by marioandrei, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente de Perrault , Madrid Rio, Madrid. Spain*










Puente de Perrault , Madrid Rio, Madrid by marioandrei, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*










Primavera Sound 2014, Barcelona by marioandrei, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*










Primavera Sound 2014, Barcelona by marioandrei, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid, Spain*










Sevilla, Madrid by marioandrei, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miami, florida. USA*










art deco district by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Abandoned Concrete Jungle (Not A Joke) by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calçada do Carmo, Lisboa, Portugal*










Calçada do Carmo 3 by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manchester Town Hall, UK*










Manchester Town Hall, UK by Muhammad Al-Qatam, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bøplassen, Sande, Norway*










Bøplassen by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*










Take a walk by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eiffel Tower *
View from Sacré-Coeur in Montmartre. Paris, France










Eiffel Tower by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Potholes, San Diego, California, USA*


Potholes Surfer by ernogy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rivington, Lancashire - UK*


Winter by mg photography2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rutland - UK*


Normanton church, Rutland UK (2) by Nick Bowman1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland - UK*


Bridge by stevecoady101, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hangzhou - China*


Linear by MeltedFrost, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham - UK*


An empty Victoria Square : EDIT by TONY:, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore* 


... lego city ... by Jazpar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Chop. by ThePhotographersRepublic™, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krajenka - Poland*


Old flour mill in Krajenka, Poland by derek_michalski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha - Qatar
*

AGFASCALA200isoB&W by steve..adcock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Guiding lights by Alex DB I www.mood-fotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marsden, England - UK*


Eastergate Bridge - Marsden by Craig Hannah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - Australia*


Merewether Ocean Baths by Leighton Wallis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro - Brazil*


Abstract by Marcelo Brando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


... Furama Study II - Sinister ... by Jazpar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Setubal - Portugal*


S T I L T S by CResende, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo
*

Shinjuku / tokyo / japan by : : : g l a f, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo *


Tokyo GateBridge / tokyo / japan by : : : g l a f, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"The Magic of Mono" by Ray Mcbride Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kinda Kanal, Sweden*


Flow by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barrea, Abruzzi - Italy*


Barrea Lake by Lukas Peppe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blue Lake, San Martin - Peru*


"El Caño" by William Gonzáles S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


NHM iii by mg photography2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Grain train by Tbone Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Perspective by Nat.Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


Death's Teeth by Ger208k, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bermuda*


Dockyard Bermuda by BDA Rebel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monument Valley, USA*


The road to Tsé Biiʼ Ndzisgaii by joiseyshowaa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Jersey, USA*


The old farmhouse on Monmouth Battlefield by joiseyshowaa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Jersey, USA*


Singing behind home plate by joiseyshowaa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*


Exit Stage Left by Carl's Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*


Floating Foundation by Carl's Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*


The Station Master by Carl's Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sydney, Australia*


Sydney Opera House by Carl's Captures, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Tall Thai Twinkling Towers by Carl's Captures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong by FernyyB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
New Orleans Skyline by Antrell Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by teactiva, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


#134 Life by Michelle K Rose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC02743-Edit.jpg by Nuno André Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brisbane, Australia*


#91 church by Michelle K Rose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow streets, Russia*
Follow the lines by blockfortyfour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Das Bode-Museum by BerlinGallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City in snow*
New York City Skyline in the Snow - From Above by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City in snow*
New York City Skyline in the Snow - Chrysler Building by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Downtown Montréal by Sylvie Poitevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Untitled by edgar.photography, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Beaufort, South Carolina, USA*


coosaw road b&w by Sco†† C. Hansen (TheHansenGallery.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palatine Hill, Rome. Italy*










IMGP0872_3_4-Edit-Edit-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NYC: Chambers Street Municipal Building. USA*










CLAY6662_3_4-Edit-bw by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Provence: Abbaye de Senanque, France*










CLAY2864_5_6 by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uinta Mountains: Mt. Agassiz, USA*










IMGP4217-20_pano by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uinta Mountains: Wilder Lake, USA*










IMGP4211-13_pano by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alpine Loop, Utah. USA*










IMGP4545-46_pano by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alpine Loop, Utah. USA*










IMGP4537-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan. NY. USA*










IMGP4336-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan. NY. USA*










IMGP4342-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan Panorama. USA*










IMGP4143-47-pano by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brooklyn Bridge Panorama. USA*










IMGP4446-47-48-pano by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beekman Towers (Designed by Frank Gehry), New York. USA*










IMGP4441-Edit-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Infrared Dusk Pano of the Death Valley Sand Dunes. USA*










IMGP3726+28-pano-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glacial Scourings near Lake Blanche, B/W version. USA*










CLAY6141-Edit2-bw by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bald Mtn., Reid Mtn. and Notch Mtn. from above Lofty Lake (Uinta Mountains). USA*










IMGP4511-13-pano by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montmartre, Paris. France*










Montmartre by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Twatiutia, Taipei. Taiwan*










Twatiutia, Taipei by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo, Norway*










Groschgaarden #2 by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai - B&W*










Dubai - B&W by Muhammad Al-Qatam, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calçada do Carmo, Lisbon, Portugal*










Calçada do Carmo 2, Lisbon, Portugal by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*










Was Skate Park Now New Water Park by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Boston architecture by Yuri Kriventsoff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester - UK*


Media City by mg photography2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Penang - Malaysia*


Untitled by Micartttt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luzern - Switzerland*


always in your shadow by Adrian Tate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sinte Croix - France*



La Lac de Sainte Croix by Bharat_S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sungai Poggor - Malaysia*


dock by azrudin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Swanage Pier, England - UK*


Swanage Pier by Rob Ferrol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lithuania*


Bricks and mortar on the water by Rolie.K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mysore - India*

Karnataka State, Southern India by ^^Vinz^^, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangalore - India*


[Lalbagh Lake - Bangalore] by ^^Vinz^^, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Urban Chessmate, Rotterdam by www.fromentinjulien.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Boldon - UK*


Old Marsden Lime Kilns I (Abandoned) by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege - Belgium*


Untitled by Léonard Jean-Marc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cemaes Bay, Wales - UK*


20140525_092730_18.0 mm_f_14.0_30.0 s_HDRsN B&W by lost and found at sea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East River - New York City*



Beethoven's Last by michaelelliottnyc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Léonard Jean-Marc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Apeldoorn - Netherlands*


Eclipse by Alex DB I www.mood-fotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Lancaster, Wales - UK*_


Beached by silentandy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester - UK
*

Old v New by mg photography2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*England - UK*

Seaham wheels by karlkitching1994, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Andina, Peru*










Andina by Walter E.Kurtz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Andina *
Cusco. Peru










Andina by Walter E.Kurtz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seen somewhere in the bowels of Manhattan. USA*










IMGP2651-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the promise of progress *
"America" USA










the promise of progress by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*dreaming in the moonlight *
"Africa" (USA)










dreaming in the moonlight by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The passage at the Grandfey railway bridge in Fribourg, Switzerland*










Grandfey-Viadukt Fribourg by Ernst Christen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Europe (Ancient History)" (USA)*










those that forget the lessons of history... by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the intimacy of hopelessness *
"Asia" (USA)










the intimacy of hopelessness by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stepping up to the Highline, New York. USA*










IMGP2678_HDR-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco hiding in the mist. USA*










In the mist by Sanne Custers, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome - Pantheon in black and white. Italy*










Pantheon in black and white by Sanne Custers, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










IMGP2664-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cloud, Architecture, Tree. New York. USA*










IMGP2610-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brooklyn Bridge, New York. USA*










IMGP2605-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*(Racetrack Valley, Death Valley National Park). USA*










IMGP3879-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Through the silver woods...USA*










IMGP4312-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Infrared Vertical Pano of Lakes Florence and Lillian. USA*










IMGP4306_7_8-pano by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Arch*
(Grand Staircase-Escalante Nat'l Monument). USA










IMGP4031-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Broken Bow Arch *
(Grand Staircase-Escalante Nat'l Monument). USA










IMGP4024-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Under the Liberty Bridge*
(Budapest, Hungary)










CLAY1452_3_4-Edit-bw by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kathmandu – Nepal*


Pashupati by Clicks & Flicks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


news of the world by GOLDFOCUS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


barceloneta2 by Cano de Arribas,Tomas ...TCA Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


DSC_4592.jpg by Patrick Claes DO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


PICO DO JABRE, 2015 by luisvictorr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frozen bay - Boston*


Boston Harbor Nilas by decineper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade - Serbia*


Black and White night in Kalemegdan by chat des Balkans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich - Germany*



Flughafen München by andy.muc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan - Italy*


Architecture - Milan by Lorenzoclick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria - Spain*


Invierno II by Sergio Mora-Gil Crespo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Pierre et Miquelon, France*


SPM street view by Ann Allain of Corvidae Studio Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


black & white B&B by Ann Allain of Corvidae Studio Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Extremadura, Spain*


Invitados... Campanario de Burguillos del Cerro by Paula Salamanca, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Extremadura, Spain*


Big sky by Avian Sky, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in England*


Pier of the Empire by Avian Sky, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Clevedon, UK*


Lonely grey water by Avian Sky, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Balearic Islands, Spain*


Old John's by Avian Sky, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wells, UK*


Dominance by Avian Sky, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Spain*


La ventana by Avian Sky, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Apothecary by Avian Sky, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canary Islands, Spain*


Unparalleled. by Avian Sky, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Cœur de la nuit by Avian Sky, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Montmartre par nuit by Avian Sky, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Farewell to Paris by Avian Sky, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Postcard from home by Avian Sky, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Iznajar - Cordoba - Andalucia by Peter_Izn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York*










Untitled by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










flatiron by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the guardians, New York*










the guardians by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*st. patricks, New york. USA*










Untitled by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*st. patricks, New york. USA*










Untitled by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*st. patricks, New york. USA*










Untitled by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New york. USA*










seeing the sights by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Central Station. New York*










Grand Central Station by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* New York*










birds eye by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*morikami feng shui (unknown place)*










morikami feng shui by derek slagle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Day Trips to the Danube Bend (Hungary)*










Day Trips to the Danube Bend by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary*










Day Trips to the Danube Bend by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hungary*










Day Trips to the Danube Bend by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hungary*










Day Trips to the Danube Bend by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manly Beacon from Zabriskie Point, Sunrise, USA*










IMGP3729-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*In a different light: Tulips in Infrared *










IMGP3995-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Racetrack Valley (Death Valley). USA*










IMGP3897-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Medieval Premonstratensian Chapel: Margaret Island, Budapest, Hungary*










IMGP4032-Edit_-2_-3-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Solomon's Tower and the High Castle at Visegrád, Hungary*










IMGP3944-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tin Pass, Death Valley. USA*










IMGP3940-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Medieval Royal Palace at Visegrád, Hungary*










IMGP4123-2_-3_-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abandoned Villa, Szentendre Hungary*










IMGP4074-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lugnano in Teverina*










Fog by mr.reverend, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chain Bridge Lions in Infrared, Hungary*










IMGP4015-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest's Parliament Building in Infrared*










IMGP3887-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest's Palace in Infrared*










IMGP3825-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Two Valleys and the Road Betwixt: From the Lippincott Mine area, on the left Saline Valley and on the right in Racetrack Valley. USA*










IMGP3900-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Death Valley. USA*










IMGP3904-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Death Valley. USA*










IMGP3919-Edit-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early Light on Mesquite Dunes, Death Valley. USA*










_IGP3695-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral of the Madeleine, SLC. USA*










IMGP3707-Edit-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral of the Madeleine, SLC. USA*










IMGP3681-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newv York*










The Power of Suggestion by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Capitol Stairs. USA*










CLAY0145-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siena, Toscana. Italy*










Siena, Italian view by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siena, Toscana. Italy*










Siena by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siena, Toscana. Italy*










Siena, Piazza Del Campo by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siena, Toscana. Italy*










Siena by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siena, Toscana. Italy*










Siena, Piazza Del Campo by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siena, Toscana. Italy*










Siena, Piazza Del Campo by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siena, Toscana. Italy*










Siena by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siena, Toscana. Italy*










Siena by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










The Dark Tower by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York*










New York by Chiara Salvadori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*USA*










When to Break the Rules: Centering by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Utah, USA*










When to Break the Rules: Centering by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NY. USA*










When to Break the Rules: Centering by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arizona. USA*










One Man's Liberation is Another's Limitation by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Juxtaposition ... NYC. USA*










IMGP2865-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NYC...building unknown*










IMGP2849-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zion Nat'l Park. USA*










IMGP3475-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zion National Park, USA*










IMGP3460-Edit by clayhaus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Combatseline Restaurant, 2240m, Nendaz, Switzerland*










Lunch time by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*










Shooting lovers in Huashan1914 ,Taipei by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Alebrije by Jesusito2008, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Regio Emilia - Italy*


Harmonic Series by Gian.luca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huddersfield viaduct, England - UK*


Huddersfield viaduct by Peter Dale Hosey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mannheim - Germany*


freight station by wian1900, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bizkaia - Spain*


surf galea2 by clover2500, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Sevilla desde el cielo (explored!) by Enrique de la Cruz Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington - US*


Interstellar... by Leoniedas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Emerald by Mihai F., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt* 


Geometry by Peter.Samow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catania - Italy*


Faces by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lost in [Explored] by Sébastien Roignant, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

The ring of memory (2) - [explored 24.02.2015] by Guigui-Lille, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

Snapshot_0503 by Der Vorleser, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown Location

Teegernsee Sunset B/W by patrikpunktpatrik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown Location

snowlands @ The Bates House by Aces & Eights Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Elf Fatima by liver1223, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chile

Just another waterfall by Gonzalo Vergara T, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevada, US

Ruby Mountains NV by fasteddie77, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley, CA, US

Into Death Valley by fasteddie77, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16633186042/in/explore-2015-02-24


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Manchester, England









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15979219914/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Dancing in the Street by SPIngram, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Newheaven, UK*


Storm by SPIngram, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*


L'hôtel-Dieu by SPIngram, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seaford, UK*


70013 - Oliver Cromwell - Seaford 150 by SPIngram, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Preston, UK*


Echo by SPIngram, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*


Deux Chevaux by SPIngram, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quebec, Canada*


UQÀM by woltarise, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


A Dark Horse by SPIngram, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montréal, Canada*


Stade olympique by woltarise, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Liguria, Italy*


Colombe sulla chiesa di San Pietro - Portovenere by Stefano Gambassi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montréal, Canada*


Buildings en réflexion... by woltarise, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montréal, Canada*


Suivez-moi !... by woltarise, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Torres del Paine
Región de Magallanes y la Antártida Chilena
Chile

Creditos ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florence, Italy*


La luna sulla Cattedrale di Santa Maria del Fiore, Firenze by Stefano Gambassi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cozumel, Mexico*


cozumel by Meriol Lehmann, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montréal, Canada*


Nuage dans la ville... by woltarise, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montréal, Canada*


Pont Jacques Cartier by woltarise, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


Vienna by József Pataki, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cozumel, Mexico*


Cozumel Dolphin Experience by gregorycorliss72, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cozumel, Mexico*


Carnaval-11 by blog_enpleineere, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cozumel, Mexico*


cozumel-54 by blog_enpleineere, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Miami, USA*


miami-10 by blog_enpleineere, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Toronto, Canada*


toronto-19 by blog_enpleineere, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Recife-PE-Brasil*










Recife antenado! by Rodrigo Valença, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Hood National Forest dressed in fresh fallen snow. Zigzag Oregon . USA*










Mount Hood National Forest dressed in fresh fallen snow. (explore) by The Flannel Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*101 Foot Tall Metlako Falls. Oregon, USA*










101 Foot Tall Metlako Falls by The Flannel Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Island Dugi Otok, Croatia*










Island Dugi Otok, Croatia by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Island Silba, Croatia*










Island Silba, Croatia by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buckingham Palace, London. UK*










drama queen by Regis Lampert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Isle of Arran, Scotland*










The Isle of Arran by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris*










École Militaire & Arc de Triomphe by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A cheery little decorative accent outside the Hamilton County Coroner's Office....Cincinnati. USA*










At the Coroner's Office by Referenceace, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Arc de Triomphe*










Arc de Triomphe by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Louvre at night *
Paris, Louvre










The Louvre at night by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilique du Sacré-Cœur, Paris*










Sacré-Cœur, Paris by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Val d'Orcia, Tuscany, Italy*










Before the rain by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Quirico d'Orcia, Tuscany, Italy*










Belvedere early in the morning (first sunshine) by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Val d'Orcia, Tuscany, Italy*










Agriturismo Poggiocovilli by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilique Saint-Denis*

St.-Denis, Île-de-France, France










Basilique Saint-Denis by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Louvre*










The Louvre at night by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Église Saint-Eustache*










Église Saint-Eustache by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Eiffel Tower at night*










Eiffel Tower by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Notre Dame Cathedral*










Notre Dame de Paris by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Notre Dame Cathedral*










Notre Dame de Paris by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Bois de Boulogne*










Bois de Boulogne by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sacré-Cœur, Paris* 

Paris, Basilique du Sacré-Cœur as seen from Parc des Buttes Chaumont










Sacré-Cœur, Paris by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Louis Vuitton Fifth Avenue, NY. USA*










Louis Vuitton Fifth Avenue by CosmoPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Louvre*










Louvre by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Notre Dame Cathedral*










Notre Dame de Paris by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, The Seine*










The Seine by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Champs-Élysées *
Paris, Champs-Élysées in the evening (Christmas time)










Paris, Champs-Élysées by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Pont des Arts + Institut de France at night*










Pont des Arts by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Pont Neuf*










Paris, Pont Neuf by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc de Versailles early morning, Paris*










Parc de Versailles by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eiffel Tower *
Paris, Eiffel Tower at night










Eiffel Tower by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc de Versailles, Paris*










Parc de Versailles by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fountain in Jardin du Palais-Royal *
Paris, Jardin du Palais-Royal










Fountain in Jardin du Palais-Royal by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc de Versailles *
Parc de Versailles early morning










Parc de Versailles by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, La Conciergerie*










La Conciergerie at night by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
paris by ivsgo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Docklands by Mihai F., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dmascus, Oregon - US*


Gate, Damascus, Oregon by austin granger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salento - Italy*


Salento by massimo faccioli pintozzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delph, England - UK*


Up above the streets and houses.....Explored #33 by stephenspencer1973, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*


CAMINOS by Aventuphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


Travellers by Yelsel_R, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ozegna - Italy*


Sunday mist by OrkoLuca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sichuan - China*


Cycling next to the Yangtze, Sichuan by worldbiking.info, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Symetry by Valentin O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Tower by Cha-D Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


Portugal Batalha. by poupette1957, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina Black & White by OliSal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Fondation Louis Vuitton by zakia hadjadj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boulangerie, Lacoste - France*


Boulangerie, Lacoste, Vaucluse, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by kimp1509/ Kim Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Po River - Italy*


Fiume Po by J.M. Juri Morselli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka - Japan*


like an ocean {explored 2014-11-14} by The Freelens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadiz - Spain*


Puente de la Constitucion - Cadiz. by JuJoRoLe&Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Non renewable by A_Cro, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Limehouse, London, England*

london-4-240215 by Snowpetrel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Trocadero*










Trocadero by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, the Seine at night*










The Seine at night by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Eiffel Tower*










Waiting for sunrise by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilique du Sacré-Cœur, Paris*










Basilique du Sacré-Cœur by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Louvre*










Louvre by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Arc de Triomphe at night*










Arc de Triomphe by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Notre Dame Cathedral in the evening (Christmas time)*










Notre Dame de Paris by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Opéra de Paris *
Paris, Opéra Garnier in the evening










Opéra de Paris by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, The Louvre in the evening*










The Louvre in the evening by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, The Seine in the evening *










Paris, The Seine in the evening by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Place de la Concorde fountain at night*










Paris, Place de la Concorde fountain at night by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Jardin des Tuileries at night*










Paris, Jardin des Tuileries at night by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, La Conciergerie + Pont au Change at night*










Paris, La Conciergerie + Pont au Change at night by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre Dame de Paris in the morning*










Notre Dame de Paris in the morning by marianboulogne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LONDON. UK*










Order and Progress by Steve Blunn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LONDON. UK*










White Cross Street Market by Steve Blunn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brooklyn Bridge - NY. USA*










Brooklyn Bridge - Long Exposure Explored #10 by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From Slussen /Stockholm. Old town in the background. Sweden*










Shadow play by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NY. USA*










Downtown - Cloudy Day Explored #12 by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*castle of Stockholm. Sweden*










Balance by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*At the Old Piers - Manhattan. USA*










At the Old Piers - Manhattan by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bird dance *
Black-headed gull in front of the castle. Winter Stockholm. Sweden










Bird dance by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Körtingsdorf, Hanovre, Germany*










atmosphere by berberbeard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gehry and Nouvel in Chelsea, New York. USA*










Gehry and Nouvel in Chelsea by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stadsholmen, Stockholm, Sweden*










Alone by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruschvitz, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Germany*










stepped by berberbeard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Island in Grey - Downtown Manhattan. USA*










Island in Grey - Downtown Manhattan by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A calm moment under the bridges of Stockholm. Sweden*










Father & son by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stadtteil Altstadt, Düsseldorf, Germany*










travel bug by berberbeard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*UNITED NATIONS and other New York Icons. USA*










UNITED NATIONS and other New York Icons by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From the bridge to "Skeppsholmen" in Stockholm, Sweden*










two pair and one ship by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stralsund. Germany*










bow by berberbeard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bloomberg Atrium and Gate, NY. USA*










Bloomberg Atrium and Gate by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stadsholmen, Stockholm, Sweden*










From the car by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin-Moabit, Germany*










raisin bomber by berberbeard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bloomberg Tower Atrium, NY. USA*










Bloomberg Tower Atrium Explored #259 by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*










Homeless by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stadtteil Mitte, Hanover. Germany*










backing water by berberbeard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skyscraper Nationalpark, New York. USA*










Skyscraper Nationalpark by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*










Girl with hat by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Körtingsdorf, Hanover, Germany*










bent by berberbeard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eiffel Tower, Paris. France
RER C*










Eiffel Tower by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snarøya, Norway*










The clinic by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










New York by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Essaouira ramparts in b&w, Morocco*










Sunset at Essaouira ramparts in b&w by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

The Grind by jellyfire, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia


Bayon Temple by fredMin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

City View by D A Scott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Matera Timeless by Roberto1956, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ringsteken in het Kennemerpark - Alkmaar.

Deux Chevaux by Emil de Jong - Kijklens, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bávaro, provincia La Altagracia, República Dominicana

Pride by emerge13, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calais – France *


Mer - Ondes de sable by GLX PHOTOGRAPHIES AMATEURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bruxelles, Belgique

Puissance by El Datou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antibes – France*


letterman {explored 2015-01-26} by The Freelens, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, DC, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16467130640/in/explore-2015-02-26


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburg – UK*


DSC02106 by andy.costelic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin – Germany*


Teufelsberg IV by gioko206, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pasar Badung Markets, Denpasar, Indonesia.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/andrew_m_lance/16652029015/in/explore-2015-02-26


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fleetwood by dylan.umpleby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC0160 by ADAM J BELL | PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Tramway - Lisboa - Sylvain Brajeul © by Sylvain Brajeul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0110 by Mattbutler1997, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*



St. Mary's Basilica by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kenya*


Elephants of Amboseli by subcmdr, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Parque Forestal - Santiago de Chile


Creditos​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


A clearing winter storm (Toti edition), color by subcmdr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


A Clearing Winter Storm (Toti edition) by subcmdr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Fisgard Lighthouse by qualistat, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


D7K_4097_HDR by subcmdr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sydney, Australia*


Sydney Opera House, Australia by subcmdr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seattle, USA*


Ferris Wheel Pier 57 by qualistat, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Fresh Fish Market by qualistat, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Calgary, Canada*


Calgary Tower by qualistat, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alberta, Canada*


8 seconds . . . by qualistat, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Roatan, Honduras*


Moonlight Bay by qualistat, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Georgia, USA*


Barrington Hall in black & white by StGrundy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tulum, Mexico*


Tulum: El Castillo and Temple of Diving God(b&w) by StGrundy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Roatan, Honduras*


roatan by langgarn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*

Untitled by ziedek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bogotá - Colombia - IMG_4555 by Rafael <RoR>, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
PC250266 by diCam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by bbuuttrriixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Skater by kohlmann.sascha, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Stockholm.Sweden*










Walking through the city by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City skyline*
USA by sass_08, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hanover. Germany*










whalebelly by berberbeard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Roof Top - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Södermalm, Stockholm. Sweden*










Busy musician by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Niteroi contemporary art museum. Niemeyer. Rio de Janeiro, Niteroi, Brasil. by CAB666, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morretes, Paraná, Brazil*










ALL Locomotive by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
La Rambla - Barcelona by www.facebook.com/giallophoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nynäshamn, Stockholm, Sweden*










2 minutes... by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Teatro Paiol (Paiol theater) Curitiba-PR. Brazil*










Teatro Paiol (Paiol theater) Curitiba-PR by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nynäshamn, Stockholm, Sweden*










Force 5 no2 by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC02051_foma by al253, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botanical Garden of Curitiba*

Curitiba - Paraná
Brazil










Botanical Garden of Curitiba by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harlem / NY. USA*










Man with shadow by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botanical garden*

Curitiba - Paraná
Brazil










Botanical garden (Curitiba) by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia Variation11 by Fotografik33 - www.fotografik33.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rush hour in central park. NY. USA*










Rush hour in central park by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Teatro Paiol (Paiol theater) Curitiba-PR *
Paiol theater
Curitiba - Paraná
Brazil










Teatro Paiol (Paiol theater) Curitiba-PR by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*happy with her umbrella, Stockholm, Sweden*










happy with her umbrella by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Igapó lake (Londrina) *

Igapó lake
Londrina - Paraná
Brazil










Igapó lake (Londrina) by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palácio da Redenção* 

João Pessoa
Paraíba
Brazil










Palácio da Redenção by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Over and under & Wrong side *

flyover in Stockholm.Sweden










Over and under & Wrong side by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Armação dos Búzios, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*










boat by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm city, Sweden*










Stockholm city by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Enseada de Botafogo - Pão de Açúcar - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*










Enseada de Botafogo - Pão de Açúcar - Rio de Janeiro by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The passionate Photographer *
Old town Stockholm










The passionate Photographer by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*










Copacabana by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walking slowly through old town in Stockholm. Sweden. *










Lonely wanderer by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Londrina, Paraná, Brazil*










Viação Garcia 8611 by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*










Slussen by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro - RJ*
Brazil










Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*










The face in the corner by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sky, earth and sea *

Baía de Antonina
Paraná
Brasil










Sky, earth and sea by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ice dance Kungsträdgården in Stockholm, Sweden*










Ice dance by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antonina, Paraná, Brazil*










Ruins by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*










On top of Slussen by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*(Street of Morretes) Rua de Morretes *

Morretes - Paraná
Brasil










(Street of Morretes) Rua de Morretes by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Photographers *

Everyone has a camera today.
This is from the parlament quarter in Stockholm.










Photographers by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ilha de Bruges (Bruges Island) - The Euro Royal (Quiet)*

Londrina - Paraná
Brasil










Quiet by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*










Marching on... by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Londrina, Paraná, Brazil*










B&W Architecture by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South River Bridge, Rockdale, Georgia. USA*










South River Bridge by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*










Symmetry by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ilha de Bruges (Bruges Island) - The Euro Royal *

Londrina - Paraná
Brasil










One moment at night by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Chattanooga, Tennessee. USA*










Fountain on the Patio I by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*At Drottninggatan, Stockholm. Sweden*










Slow walkin by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*An urban scene of Recife *

Recife - Pernambuco
Brasil










An urban scene of Recife by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monument *

Chickamauga Battlefield - Fort Oglethorpe, GA. USA










Monument by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre Dame de Paris, France*










Notre Dame de Paris by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grande Pyramide du Louvre, Paris*










Grande Pyramide du Louvre by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snarøya, Akershus. Norway*










Statoil by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York Skyline. USA*










New York Skyline by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place Jemaa El Fna by night, Marraquesh, Morocco*










Place Jemaa El Fna by night by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Quartier Petit Champlain, Québec, Canada*

Frontenac by [email protected] [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*San Francisco, California, US*










Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Strasbourg, Bas-Rhin, Alsace, France*









Source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest by night, Hungary*
Chain Bridge at Night by Will Reed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest's modern architecture, Hungary*
Vonalak - Lines by Bela Lindtner, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Prague morning by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
504 by Andrei.P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


Backstreet by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


☼ ☼ ☼ by TanieBlue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rain by Eric99v, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna - Austria*


Vienna Airport by i.hierlaender, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Easo - New Caledonia*


PEARLY REFLECTION by LA GRANDE TERRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden - Germany*


dresden bridge by Tim Hufnagl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linz - Austria*


Lines of a Bridge by ch.weidinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


Newcastle Civic Centre by philmp68, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Orchard by R Rios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon, Asturias - Spain*


David Sastre by Jose A Puente, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


chopera ............ by Eugenio Rojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Docklands by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


Dome by fredMin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Gruszka!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newark - UK*


Custom Kenworth by bainebiker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geneva - Switzerland*


Jeux d'été by sara.schiavi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Aqua Luna in Hong Kong by Black Cygnus Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
All About the Eyes by Pauls-Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death Valley - US*


Zabriskie Sunrise Mono 1 by mfenne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Finistere - France*


Le phare de Kermorvan by yann.paddy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in germany*


geschickt by pu bär, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


20140719-IMG_6441 by Fandango_1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest- Hungary*


20140802-IMG_6519 by Fandango_1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Big Buddah by Bill Allen., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hyderabad - India*


The mall. by Jordi Corbilla Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huntington Beach, California - US*


The dragon kite by .KiLTRo CHiLeNo., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newlands, England - UK*


Durdle Door by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester - UK*


Salford Bridge by Sharp Image Factory, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo *


Power balance by 手嶋, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Hôtel de ville de Paris by karmajigme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Alcázar (Seville, Spain. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Notre-Dame by Martina Soriani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignone - France*


Avignone by andrea minoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hannover - Germany*


Monochrome Roof by Bo's Photography !, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sicily - Italy*


Nascosta tra le Madonie by Roberto Fiscella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bavaria - Germany*


Größenvergleich by xr.photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York - Brooklyn Bridge. USA*










New York - Brooklyn Bridge by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Under the bridge on a foggy day in B&W, Lisbon. Portugal*










Under the bridge on a foggy day in B&W by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

500+ pages; 10.000 posts! Well done to all :cheers:

Let's make them 1000 pages and 20.000 posts! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Makati, Philippines*
DSC00117 - Makati, Philippines by Kenji RX100, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Georgetown (Penang), Malaysia*
Esplande Penang V2 by A Slice of Life ™, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Untitled by David Chen's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
IMG_3663 B&W by ChefeGrande, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel Aviv Towers by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jerusalem*
Fujifilm X100 low light in Jerusalem by Stephen G Woo Photo journey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La représentation continue 1613 - Paysage parisien avec le palais de Chaillot (1937) & la tour Eiffel (1889) by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris city, France by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
An Icon at Night by star_avi8r, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels,Belgium 2015 by giotaamanatidou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels on a winter day by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Greece*
Meteora HDR BW by TeryKats, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


better button up by omoo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


city lights by omoo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


snacks by omoo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


13022015-DSCF7152-Modifier by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


south view Coba Frankfurt by carbonat-380, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*



El Cabildo by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Dark City by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sacramento, California - US*


Candlerock Lounge by ** RCB **, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Looking above by sylvain.collet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Guggenheim museum by deciccoleopoldo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



The sun play! by poupette1957, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


Kelvingrove art gallery and museum, Glasgow. by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Makati - Philippines *


Makati Central Business District, Study 2, Philippines by Justin James Wright, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tehran - Iran*


Gateway into Iran by M Rafiee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sibiu - Romania*


quiet afternoon by Octav Bobe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Anchor Close by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuscany - Italy*


Colonia Fiat by RosLol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detian Waterfall - China/Vietnam*



Detian Waterfall by Dayou_X, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Puerto Rico*


#PuertoRico in Pictures www.orlando-rodriguez.com by "O" Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malaysia*


The Arcaded Crescents by M Rafiee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Girona - Spain*


Girona by Roberto Jorge Escudero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


at the top of the stairs! by poupette1957, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santona, Cantabria - Spain*


* Babel * by - Anda -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Esquina by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fort Macon, NC - US*


Fort Macon sentinel by Rob Mesite, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


DSC_0020 by miretto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Brighton, England - UK*


The gap by A_Cro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Segovia's roman acueduct. by Alexandra Rudge.Thank you dear friends!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Collage by David Cucalón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ringišpil u mojom glavi by Cristian Ştefănescu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Emilia Romanga - Italy*


Lines by Gian.luca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spessart Forest, Germany*


village in the forest by The Freelens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan - Italy*


Chiesa di Sant'Antonio Abate by www.stefanblombergphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Headquarters by eLe_NoiR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nemrut - Turkey*


Mt Nemrut in blackandwhite by moi moi nz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia - US*


L1004497PSedit847.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
The B&W serie #6 Marina bay - Singapore by lostin4tune, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York *


surf and turf by stanfarber62, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tour de France La grande boucle !!!! by nanard 504, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adamclisi Archaelogical Museum - Romania*


Adamclisi Archaeological Museum by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Old Town. by per-pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thessaloniki-Greece*



Summer breeze in b&w-Thessaloniki-Greece by anastasia.tsif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Navarre - Spain*


Puerta en Los Arcos B&N by joselu86, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York* 


Manhattan Valley Viaduct @ Broadway & 125th Street, Morningside Heights / Harlem, Manhattan, NYC (MTA - 125th Street Elevated Subway Station - IRT Broadway - Seventh Avenue Line) by ataferner, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Querétaro, Mexico*


Bernal by Memo Palacios, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Benvinguts a Concarneau by prals1969, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*

Route 66, CA by manuramosfernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wisconsin, USA*


State Street Scene b&w by bill fenske, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


EUR ROMA by kingeston, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Venice, Italy*


You Can't Get There From Here by decineper, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


vecchia stampa romana by kingeston, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Venice, Italy*


Cop 69 by decineper, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Casa Batlló, Antoni Gaudí by henrique.stel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kiato, Greece*


next stop, Kiato by dimitris_ag91, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Udaipur, India*


Bath Time, Pichola Lake, Udaipur-India by MeriMena, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


East Broadway by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seville, Spain*


_MG_7241_0_1_-1_tonemapped_byn by felipehuelva, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown Place*


DSC_01662 by l.lucentini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hannover, Germany*


Döhrener Turm by O.Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Mexico_0155 copy by ZKZKK, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Essex, UK*


Waltham Abbey Mono by oliyh, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


DSC_0437 by Duokrom, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Thaïlande - Bangkok by mooet, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Doel by Fernando Vaz das Neves, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Guangzhou, Guangdong, China*

全景图1 by kevinho86, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tillamook, Oregon. USA*










Cascade Head by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monochrome Downtown: San Francisco *
Financial District, Downtown San Francisco, California.. USA










Monochrome Downtown: San Francisco by KP Tripathi (kps-photo.com), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco, California*










victorian style houses by Lexe-I, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco, California*










victorian style houses by Lexe-I, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Corona Heights, San Francisco, California*










victorian style houses.jpg by Lexe-I, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco Art Institute. USA*










San Francisco Art Institute by Lexe-I, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco . USA*










houses in Laurel Heights by Lexe-I, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco . USA*










view from Clay street on Transamerica Pyramid and the Bay bridge from Nob Hill by Lexe-I, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*California street on Nob Hill, San Francisco . USA*










California street on Nob Hill by Lexe-I, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, Netherlands*










IJDock skyline by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai winter, China*










shanghai winter by ricomon87, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










The path to enlightenment by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai winter, China*










forbidden city by ricomon87, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harlem, Netherlands*










Take a seat by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shenyang, China*










Shenyang BW by ricomon87, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harlem, Netherlands*










Vrouw in het Verzet by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*downtown chicago street. USA*










another downtown chicago street by ricomon87, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Water-stad, Rotterdam, Netherlands*










Kubuswoningen by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zhengzhou street shot (bike), China*










Zhengzhou street shot (bike) by ricomon87, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harlem, Netherlands*










Oude Groenmarkt by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*chinese paintings inside the state capital , Madison, USA*










chinese paintings inside the state capital 3 by ricomon87, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam Netherlands*










Brouwersgracht by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pillars outside Madison's State Capital building. USA*










Pillars outside Madison's State Capital building by ricomon87, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harlem, Netherlands*










Split down the middle by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*chicago, USA*










at the taste of chicago 2 by ricomon87, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harlem, Netherlands*










Keep the streets empty for me by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, nanjing road, China*










shanghai, nanjing road by ricomon87, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harlem, Netherlands*










Big Sky by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Streets of tianjin, China*










streets of tianjin by ricomon87, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*










Reflected by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Temple of Heaven*
Beijing china










the temple of heaven  by ricomon87, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harlem, Netherlands*










Gravensteenenbrug by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*tianjin, china*










tianjin, china by ricomon87, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harlem, Netherlands*










Little Flipper by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coacoyula, Guerrero, Mexico*










Coacoyula by ricomon87, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burgwal bridge, Harlem. Netherlands*










Burgwal bridge by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clouds, Hannas, Sweden*










Clouds by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chattanooga, USA*










Sidewalks II by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Behind the Big Apple ...New York. USA*










Behind the Big Apple ... by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place de la Concorde, Paris, Île-de-France, France*










Place de la Concorde by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fornebu, Norway*










6500:3 by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hotwells, Bristol, UK*










Play Misty for Me.... by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Isidro Ayora, Galápagos, Équateur*










Waiting by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## abiabiah (Aug 30, 2012)

Beautiful snaps you all have shared. Some of the buildings were quite impressive.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by Aeon Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Haunted City by John Patrick Allanegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
I see you by @lattefarsan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Camperdown City Skyline B&W-1 by matthew.crompton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City skyline*
Revisited: © Concrete Jungle Series Photo: Che Rosales #nyc #skyline #manhattan #blackandwhite #bnw #brooklynbridge #brooklyn #eastriver #newyorkcity #freedomtower #buildings #skyscrapers by Che Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
20140810can03401 by txindoki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Symmetry by Lies Thru a Lens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Hofburg - Vienna by konceptsketcher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucharest - Bulgaria *


stavropoleos by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


Glasgow cathedral by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Bridge in b&w by mr.reverend, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Mezquita_II by alamond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


It's good to talk! by Lol™, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Craigellachie bridge, Scotland - UK*


craigellachie bridge by malcypants, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam *


Before sunset by -clicking-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Schwerin, Schloss - castle 02 by nemodoteles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schwerin - Germany*


Schweriner Schloss & Schlossgarten by frankinho75, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton - UK*



Lightning over Brighton station by FofR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuscany - Italy*


anghiari by imagina (www.giuseppemoscato.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


EL PUENTE by Buscavientos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*



Kings Cross Worker - Explored 07/05/2014 by OlenkO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


A sight from the bottom of the Well by kentaxi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


Suria KLCC Mall by fredMin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


Palazzo Donn'Anna by danielesandri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Etoile du berger by Boris Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne - Australia*


Arts Centre by Mihai F., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Basel - Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by skech82, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


Kelvingrove art gallery and museum, Glasgow. by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


San Francisco Pier by The Passion of Light captured by Patrick Schoerg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Basel - Switzerland *



WALKING IN BASEL by skech82, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai - China*


Officer in Yuyuan by Indy Randhawa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*



@ @ "BERLIN" @ @ by Davide Zappettini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macau - China*


DSC_7304(B&W) by barney.wang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Interno Basilica by stefano55ricci, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Parque Forestal 
Santiago - Chile


Parque Forestal ​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Harley Davidson. Isle of Man (UK)*










Laura Beth / Harley Davidson. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duxford air base. . Isle of Man (UK)*










Duxford air base. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maughold Church Isle of Man*










Maughold Church Isle of Man by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Langness Lighthouse Isle of Man.*










Langness Lighthouse Isle of Man. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Isle of Man.*










Incoming !! by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Connor MacLeod of the Clan MacLeod visits Ballure , Isle of Man*










Connor MacLeod of the Clan MacLeod visits Ballure ! by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coastal Cottage ~ West coast of the Isle of Man*










Coastal Cottage ~ West coast of the Isle of Man by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glen Wylin ~ Isle of Man*










Glen Wylin ~ Isle of Man by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man Native Loaghtan Sheep*










Isle of Man Native Loaghtan Sheep by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man *










First shot off the Panasonic Lumix G3. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Koweït City*










CityScape in Black and White (Explore) by Khaldaa «KWS», on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*









Thirds are out the window on this one ! by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Second Avenue, New York, NY. USA*










Second Avenue, New York, NY, August, 2014 by Norm Powell (napowell30d), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter time ~ Nice on black. Isle of Man*










Winter time ~ Nice on black. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Goslar Altstadt, Germany*










Goslar Altstadt by PK Kryzun, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










Its that time of year again ! by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Tired Parade Taking A Break *
Ubud, Bali, Indonesia










A Tired Parade Taking A Break by Rolf Siggaard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










Mooragh Lake Park, Ramsey, Isle of Man. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*










Dolphin by matiasramirez, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red Arrows monotone, Isle of Man*










Red Arrows monotone by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*black & white sunset *
The Wharf in Gulf Shores, Al. USA










black & white sunset by jjdraft, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










Manx Cottage by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Twin Lanes 
Bridge across the Kiel Kanal. Germany*










Twin Lanes by Atlan130, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Priory Church - Breedon on the Hill HDR Monotone, Isle of Man*










Priory Church - Breedon on the Hill HDR Monotone  by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tampa, Florida, USA*










Old courthouse/new hotel by matiasramirez, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










Contrasts  by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dusseldorf, Germany*










3429 by .niraw, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the northern plains of the Isle of Man*










Out shooting with Nikon Girl ~ HDR by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brittany, France*










Phare d'Audierne by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peel city - Isle of Man*










Peel city - Isle of Man by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peel Bay in monotone. Isle of Man*










Peel Bay in monotone. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Cathédrale St Paul, au coeur de la City de Londres. UK*










La Cathédrale St Paul, au coeur de la City de Londres by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dramascape. Isle of Man*










Dramascape by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*










Old-Style Spaarne by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*










In the Light by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*










Darkness and Light by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*










All been washed in black by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A picture I took when I visiting southern part of Sweden*










Flowing water by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Textures, Tones, and Shapes. Chattanooga, TN -USA*










Textures, Tones, and Shapes by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Observing Empire State, New York. USA*










Observing Empire State by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abbaye du Mont-Saint-Michel*

Le Mont-St.-Michel, Basse-Normandie, France










Abbaye du Mont-Saint-Michel by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The grand square in Oslo. Norway*










Stortorget by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brooklyn Bridge - New York, USA*










Brooklyn Bridge - New York by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at the Galapagos Islands in b&w, Greece*










Sunset at the Galapagos Islands in b&w by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Water Front Black And White Road by alexandrerafie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
2014IR_BnW by mag.teoyong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati Central Business District, Study 2, Philippines by Justin James Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, Cafe on the street by silviald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Spree / Berlin / Köpenicker Str by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Buldings in New York by A.S.IMAGES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Tour Eiffel by jujuchiches, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
london-11-240215 by Snowpetrel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
The Veins of Venice by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Festa Għajnsielem 2014 by Anthony Scicluna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bajando by Dani Adán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


intrepid3_Panorama1.jpg by jherg424, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oostende – Belgium*


Construction Site. by kitchou1 Thanx 4 UR Visits Coms+Faves., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Basel – Switzerland*


Basilea by natx713, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul *


Balat, Istanbul by ReqfordrM (Thanks for 400k+ views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Scaffolding by Toronjos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


Estación Central by Paola Santelices, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eilean Donan Castle - UK*



Eilean Donan Castle, Afternoon light mono by David Dahlenburg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Greg's Southern Ontario, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pasarela I by Rafael Vila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Croatia*


Chrome Waterfall. A Tribute to Michael Gibbs by toletoletole (www.levold.de/photosphere), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Durango, Mexico*


_DSC5253 by Didier Loza, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Durango, Mexico*


_DSC5107 by Didier Loza, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colorado, USA*


Cyclist Meet Up by Ned (gr8sublime), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Duesseldorf, Germany*


Riverwalk Duesseldorf by Flo.from.Suburbia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Duesseldorf, Germany*


Magic star area - Come in as a couple, leave as a family  by Flo.from.Suburbia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


113 by absolutwade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colorado, USA*


after the storm B & W by rmartin in durango, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colorado, USA*


two nameless lakes 1 by rmartin in durango, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colorado, USA*


upper blue lake by rmartin in durango, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colorado, USA*


the grenadiers by rmartin in durango, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colorado, USA*


south shoulder of Grand Turk by rmartin in durango, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Duesseldorf, Germany*


Enjoying the view by Flo.from.Suburbia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Duesseldorf, Germany*


Over the top by Flo.from.Suburbia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Duesseldorf, Germany*


Workzone in the jungle by Flo.from.Suburbia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










PEACE NOT WAR. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










On the Rocks by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










Shooting in to the eye of a storm. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harlem, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harlem, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










Forest silence ~ Nice atmosphere on large black. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harlem, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ronda Bullring - Espana*










Ronda Bullring - Espana by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harlem, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










Warp drive captain. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










Douglas head lighthouse by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










At one with nature. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










Ramsey Harbour at low tide. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


Half Dome by Doug Santo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Old Havana series by Nick Kenrick., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by vitalitrofimov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scopello, Sicily - Italy*



Scopello - Sicily by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam - Netherlands*


Walking to the future by leerjp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich* 


Clouds-dance by patrikpunktpatrik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Grand Arche by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Clau de pas by Miramiquel retratista, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camp - Netherlands*



Dark Blast by Alfred Grupstra Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Kurnell, NSW - Australia


The Edge by Darkside Studio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Setubal - Portugal*


Ships by gilxxl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ozalj - Croatia*


Ozalj by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riga - Latvia*


Riga B&W by jvaiba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg - Germany*


Anleger by marcschmidt238, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich - Switzerland*



Z Map by Pat Charles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Graubunden - Switzerland*


stairs by kewlscrn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Otra oportunidad / Another opportunity by jninophotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Rue Saint-Vincent,Montmartre by cadmanilameer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_4727 by Bulent Acar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kent - UK*


Suckers by Russ Barnes Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Adams Street Scene Downtown Chicago_MG_3685 by www.cemillerphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


Dentro la culla dell arte by Frànz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Darwin Filing Process by deniscalise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by teactiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Estocolmo by juanluys., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Bode Museum Berlin by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Brooklyn by Gordon Gray Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Colón by César del Pozo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
South Tower view by London From The Rooftops, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSC_4099_BN by Ljòs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina Black & White by OliSal, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Path of stars
Desierto de Atacama - Chile*


Creditos 
​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ciudad del Carmen, Mexico*


Street of Carmen by draft.royal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ciudad del Carmen, Mexico*


Division by keunerr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Regala Abrazos by AdrianVazquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ciudad del Carmen, Mexico*


Rawabi 19 by David Castañeda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ciudad del Carmen, Mexico*


Fish by draft.royal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kiev, Ukraine*


Light by draft.royal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kiev, Ukraine*


Glasses by draft.royal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kiev, Ukraine*


Protesters' New Year Eve by draft.royal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kiev, Ukraine*


Mid Winter Day Protest by draft.royal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kiev, Ukraine*


Communion by draft.royal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Performer in Covent Garden by draft.royal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


1/250 sec's Moment of Life by draft.royal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Lunch Time by draft.royal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kiev, Ukraine*


Two white pigeons by draft.royal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Odessa, Ukraine*


Naval Cadet by draft.royal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


city transit by keunerr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*


Dearborn walkers by keunerr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*


Alone in the city by keunerr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


I go through by keunerr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campeche, Mexico*


DSCF4150 by Reyes_Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Castillito by Cuernavaca, Morelos Mexico, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


TOWER BRIDGE by Cuernavaca, Morelos Mexico, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Katrinas by Cuernavaca, Morelos Mexico, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cologne, Germany*


CATHEDRAL - KÖLN, GERMANY by Cuernavaca, Morelos Mexico, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Museo Cuauhnahuac by Cuernavaca, Morelos Mexico, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Campanario by Cuernavaca, Morelos Mexico, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*


anonymous by keunerr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monochrome lake *
Grytsjön, Östergötland Sweden










Monochrome lake by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kapellån, Östergötland, Sweden*










Dark clouds by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Lilla Rängen, Sweden*










Low key by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Motala Ström, Sweden*










Slow stream by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Linköping harbor, Sweden*










Dull mood by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Östergötland, Sweden*










Low light silhouettes by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Östergötland, Sweden*










Kungskvarn by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lakeside *
Roxen, Sweden










Lakeside by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lee Big Stopper
Getå, Sweden*










Winding jetty by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kungsbro, Sweden*










Mono morning by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Small basin in Östergötland, Sweden*










Smooth winterflow by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridge over smooth water *
Östergötland, Sweden










Bridge over smooth water by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brokind, Sweden*










Gone fishing? by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Roxen, Sweden*










Monochrome floes by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Östergötland, Sweden*










Lake Båtsjön by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Järnlunden, Sweden*










Drifting ice by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slattefors, Sweden*










Movement by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Järnlunden, Sweden*










Mirror of ice by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Churchscape Gärdesrum *

Gärdeserum Östergötland, Sweden










Churchscape Gärdesrum by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Östergötland, Sweden*










Winter in Normlösa by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Ärlången, Sweden*










Into the open by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stream of Motala, Sweden*










Motala ström by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Järnlunden, Sweden*










Black ice by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Båtsjön, Sweden*










Winterscape by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slattefors, Sweden*










Abandoned barn by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Svartån, Sweden*










Frozen monochrome by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Östergötland, Sweden*










Winterroad by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Östergötland, Sweden*










Cold winter morning by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Svartån, Östergötland, Sweden*










Frost by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harbor of Sundvik *
Long exposure. Öresund, Sweden










Harbor of Sundvik by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landskrona, Sweden*










Clouds by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tekniska Verken, Linköping, Sweden*










District heating plant by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Polestar circle, Sweden*










Empty road by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Locks of Brokind *

Brokinds slussar, Östergötland, Sweden










Locks of Brokind by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosenkällasjön, Sweden*










Submerged by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sepia Dusk at Peel Castle ~ Best on Black. Isle of Man*










Sepia Dusk at Peel Castle ~ Best on Black. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White Church horse. *

A lonely horse next to a lonely church on the west coast of the Isle of Man.










White Church horse. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York, USA*










The dancing man by stejo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfall, Georgia, USA*










Waterfall IV by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*IBM Building, NY. USA*










IBM Building by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fort du Guesclin, Saint coulomb in Ille-et-Vilaine (Brittany), France*










Fort du Guesclin by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Oslo Camera Club. Norway*










Tear drop by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence - Ponte Vecchio night reflections, Italy*










Florence - Ponte Vecchio night reflections by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo sunset in b&w, Japan*










Tokyo sunset in b&w by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


U V protected by rafa2010, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


image by jacob.rodrigues39, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sicily - Italy*


Glancing light by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisco - Peru*


Pisco by beluga 7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0042 by phanvinhtho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Alone at Night on the Street of Horrors by JDS Fine Art & Fashion Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tamblingan Lake,Bali - Indonesia*


Tamblingan Lake,Bali,Indonesia by kukkaibkk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nice - France*


Jeux d'eau - Nice by Crystal.At, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by pix•Olga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


EVENING TIME IN CRACOW by SimplyJoyfulArtofLiving, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Catarina - Brazil*


Lagoa de Ibiraquera by deltafrut, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Paisaiak.Txina by merebara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moelin - Germany*


Mölln - Alter Markt 02 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


Sala Principal by PhiGun, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


San Juan by Josh Bozarth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Antonio, USA*


San Antonio Cityscape [in black & white] by Jim | jld3 photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Houston, USA*


Houston Skyline in black and white by Jim | jld3 photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hawaii, USA*


majestic Maui in black and white by buckchristensen, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Santiago - Chile


Parque Forestal by rechever95, on Flickr

​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Ginza Slow-Mo in B&W by kinnith93, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Singapore by Lydia Stenflo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
2015_01_sydney_DSC_6286 by mijastrzebski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
2015_01_sydney_DSC_6450 by mijastrzebski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Slanted capital by Manu Moreno Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC02944-Edit.jpg by Nuno André Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo by lucianosts13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Untitled by Weslei Barba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Strausberger Platz by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
USA, New-York by ZX-6R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baía da Guanabara (Rio de Janeiro), Brazil*
Baía da Guanabara by felipe sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Under the Opera by sviet73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina, Malta*
Mdina View (Malta) by ruggerocristiano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lihue beach, Kauai (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Driftwood -- Lihue Beach Kaua'i (HI) October 2014 by Ron Cogswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lons le Saunier (Jura), France*

Mediatheque de Lons le Saunier 1 by Olivier Cretin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosenkällasjön, Sweden*










Sweeping sky by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning by Rosenkällasjön, Sweden*










Ghost wings... by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ulricehamn Kallbadhus, Sweden*










Ulricehamn Kallbadhus by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Småland, Sweden*










Moving sky by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dusk at lake Vättern *
Long exposure, Sweden










Dusk at lake Vättern by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergs Slussar, Sweden*










Locks by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hultsjön, Sweden*










No diving by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moody mirror 
Grytsjön, Östergötland, Sweden*










Moody mirror by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hultsjön jetty *

Small lake in Östergötland, Sweden










Hultsjön jetty by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Creek leading up to lake Tåkern, Sweden*










Low key by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Östergötland, Sweden*










Bråviken by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake, Östergötland Sweden*










Quiet place by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Small forest lake, Sweden*










Birch reflection by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hofvetorp slussar, Sweden*










Unlocked by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Road Less Traveled by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duxton, Singapore.*










Meander by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Linköping, Sweden*










Small boat harbour by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fields of Östergötland, Sweden*










Facing the sun by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antimatter...Singapore*










Antimatter by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ekängen, Sweden*










Silver light by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Raffles Place, Singapore.*










The Alleyway by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Novembermorning, Sweden*










Backlight by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Esplanade Theatre, Singapore.*










The Construct by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*M/S Legend, Norrköping, Sweden*










Final rest? by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parkview Square, Singapore.*










Urban Totem by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Railroad wagons, Norrköping, Sweden*










Endless Twins by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marina Bay Cruise Centre, Singapore.*










The Strongholds Within by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Getå, Sweden*










Bråviken by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marina Bay South Pier, Singapore.*










Infinity by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norsholm, Sweden*










Motala ström by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pandan Reservoir, Singapore.*










Mooncatcher by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stjärnorp, Sweden*










Path to ruin by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Merlion Park, Singapore.*










Darkciti by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle Bjärka-Säby *
Östergötland, Sweden










Castle Bjärka-Säby by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Changi Beach CP6, Singapore.*










Destinies by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bjärka-Säby, Östergötland*










Floating by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*










4 o'clock shadow by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nice view on black. Isle of Man*










Relaxing under the Tree's by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lovers Leap BW, GA. USA*










Lovers Leap BW II by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York, USA*










UNITED NATIONS and other New York Icons by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abbaye du Mont-Saint-Michel*

_Le Mont-St.-Michel, Basse-Normandie, France_










Abbaye du Mont-Saint-Michel by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fornebu, Norway*










Umoe by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence Duomo City (in black and white), Italy*










Florence Duomo City (in black and white) by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sailing at dawn in the Greek islands (Ellomeno)*










Sailing at dawn in the Greek islands by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_364 by AanupamM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Monica, California - US*


Untitled by Marc Manabat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds - UK*


Mobile phone guy by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice - Italy*


Klick for family album by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich* 


Tell, Bayr. Staatsoper München by P.S. ZOELLER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Snow walking tour, Zürich by akarakoc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metauro - Italy*


La luce e la pietra by Mystique P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Canon EOS-7D by cartwright_jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dune 45, Hardap - Namibia*


Dune 45 Climbers by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cologne - Germany*


Hohenzollernbrücke by Redfinn-Photoart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagano - Japan*


Matsumoto Castle, Matsumoto-jō, Crow Castle, Karasu-jo, Matsumoto, Nagano, Japan, 天守, 國寶松本城天守, 国宝松本城天守, 松本城, まつもとじょう, 烏城, 深志城, ふかしじょう, 烏城, からすじょう, 松本, まつもとし, 長野縣, 長野県, ながのけん, 日本, にっぽん, にほん by bryan..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagonregio, Lazio - Italy*


The city in the sky by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin - Italy
*

night tram by willy vecchiato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican City*


Luce di Vaticano by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The perfect storm by brusuillis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Atlas and st Patrick's Cathedral New York by ZUCCONY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege - Belgium*


Station lines by Passie13(Ines van Megen-Thijssen), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garafia, canary Island - Spain*


Garafia, La Palma, Islas Canarias, 2005 by Dierk Topp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chinatown station - Chicago Subway by Fleccki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris #8 by Jorge Américo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newport, Oregon - US*


Newport Bay Bridge at Sunrise - Oregon by harvgreenberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


San Francisco from Twin Peaks by pete lok, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne - Australia*


Princes Pier Panorama, Melbourne by Laws Photography | www.lawsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


Beware Of The Catmeleon by _Bartleby_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Untitled by Sandra Malbéqui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schwetzingen, Germany*


old mosque in the Castle Gardens #7 by wian1900, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Derbyshire, England - UK*


Untitled by derbyshaun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


The Shard by philmp68, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The protector by hill.lorene, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Snow Dome - Syon House & Park Gardens - The Great Conservatory - Brentford London by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guilin - China*


Cormorant Fisherman in Guilin China by rsereci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Tower Place by philmp68, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kaohsiung - Taiwan*


Snapshot, Kaohsiung, Taiwan, 隨拍, 高雄, 台灣 by bryan..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


The "Helix's Jog" by lukhisan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Centro Histórico (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The country expects the storm by daniloiacokatab, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valais - Switzerland*


Bisse de Torrent Neuf, 2014 by Karl LeGros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund of shanghai by maxence.ma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey, Mexico by shanesplanet83, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Hermitage with the Russian Full Moon by Manu Moreno Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Vasaparken ("The Vasa Park") by Emma Moring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Seagulls Daddy! by G.Francalanci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Singapore skyline in black and white by gunman47, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
P1010514bw Art Museum Rio de Janeiro DH by FotoFriday, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Marina City Chicago River II M by Mabry Campbell (2nd), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Photowalk Club Photo Vanves by Thus0 Petrus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest by night, Hungary*
Night Vision of Chain Bridge by halukfirat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Hungary by Thor the Burger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Frozen: Toronto by seango, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Natural Arch *
Natural arch on Isle of Lewis, Scotland










Natural Arch by Mike Blanchette, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










|||||||||||||||| by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fishing vessels, Sweden*










Borstahusen by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crane Lightshow, Singapore*










Crane Lightshow by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crevice over Linköping, Sweden*










Crevice over Linköping by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Resonator, Singapore*










Resonator by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Locks Kinda Kanal *

Slattefors slussar, Östergötland, Sweden










Locks Kinda Kanal by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Timeless Scrapers, Singapore*










Timeless Scrapers by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ljungsbro, Östergötland, Sweden*










Skywaves by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Definity, Singapore*










Definity by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake, Norway*










Isolated by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blurred Redefinition, Singapore*










Blurred Redefinition by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evening by the lake, Sweden*










Emptyness by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dreary, Singapore*










Dreary by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Rosenkällasjön, Sweden*










Slow dawn by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Midtown, Atlanta, GA, USA*










Cold as Stone by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Signature by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Roxen, Sweden*










Shoreline by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Đồng Văn, Hà Giang, Vietnam*

Ghost tree by Tarek Harbi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Midtown, Atlanta, Georgia, USA*










Waiting for the night to come | iPhoneography by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Freeway by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Östergötland, Sweden*










Dark Creek by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atlanta, Georgia, USA*










Christmas Eve in the City of the Walking Dead | iPhoneography by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spooky place. Singapore*










Face of the City by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Lilla Rängen *
_Östergötland, Sweden_










Lake Lilla Rängen by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Financial District, Los Angeles, California, USA*










An LA Overpass by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monochromatic Clarity, Singapore*










Monochromatic Clarity by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Bungee by George Dallimore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
Torino è... by riccardo.bordese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Newcastle, U.K.*
River Tyne by DavidJOmanPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Port by Glaneuse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Roofs of Paris by T Monochrome, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porte de Paris (Lille), France*
Porte de Paris by www.facebook.com/vincentfischerphotographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vieux Lille, France*
Vieux lille, Lille(France) by deflandre vincent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Gilles (Brussels), Belgium*
Saint Gilles, Brussels, Belgium by lua_soleil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gare Guillemins (Liège), Belgium*
Gare Guillemins Liège by nikjanssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lodz, Poland*
in the city by JoannaRB2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
General Winter by __Tobias__, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sonntag by Krahn_Martin_Artcore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


stark by david.vilmundarson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


St. Saviour's Dock by philmp68, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Bangkok Suvarnabhumi Airport by DonStevie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Sands, Scotland - UK*


Mediaeval Arch (St Andrews, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Boris' Bikes by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mississauga, Ontario - Canada*


Absolute Towers by roken-roliko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sinister appearance by Pls criticise sharply. Thks for spending your time, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


_8050810 pr by Li.Fo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_ALE9125 by Alessio Orrù, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glenorchy - New Zealand*


Dart river by Wayne W Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Apulia - Italy*


Trullo after trullo... by daniloiacokatab, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens - Greece*


one man by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florida - US*


The Hunter by Living Exposure, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin* 


IMG_0837-Modifier by matayo74, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


End of Line by Oliver Duerre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


St. Vitus Cathedral by K K P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Luna Park by Cranamanor13, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Shanghai 2008- (3) by Bogdan Utza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Shanghai 2008-6631 by Bogdan Utza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


China 2008-0236 by Bogdan Utza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


torowisko by Mariusz Hlk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Ready For The World - London City Office Life - Walkie Talkie by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Unidentified Flying Object by Laura Gentini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morelia - Mexico*


Entrance to Morelia Cathedral (Michoacán, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Londrina - Brazil*


Bruges style by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


"The Cheese Grater", Leadenhall Street, London by Tony Harratt Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Sculptures by the Sea- Independent by WayneG., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Las_Vegas_Canyon by S E Brendel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ambergris Caye - Belize*



Beach Shack by alanek4, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


BSTO by P.S. ZOELLER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Under Gare d'Austerlitz - Nuit Blanche.jpg by ahast42696, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Castillo de Coca , Desde otro angulo by verodiazvmin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Japan. by street5dm2, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

jose l. said:


> *Unknown place*
> 
> 
> Torriana 2014 by DRBIG76, on Flickr


 
Torriana castle - in therritory of Torriana municipality, province Rimini, region Emilia-Romagna, northern Italy


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Flying OVer by jaysanstudio, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Night Lights in Time Square by jaysanstudio, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Crossroads by jaysanstudio, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tokyo, Japan*


Tokyo City Night View by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Toronto, Canada*


Uncertain clouds over the dentist's office by PJMixer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kaohsiung, Japan*


Ships / 船 by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kaohsiung, Japan*


The Lady And Cats. / 夫人與貓 by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*


The River by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*


The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*


Palace Square by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersbrug, Russia*


Tsarskoye Selo State Museum by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*


St. Isaac's Cathedral by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*


Neva River by hiroshiken, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Vancouver sky by PJMixer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City* 


Museo Nacional de Arte (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*



Igreja Nossa Senhora das Dores - Church 2 by Fabiano Rosa Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut - DT_14Mar2014_231958 by WAJY EFFECT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Longyearbyen - Norway*



Leaving on a jetplane by Håkon Kjøllmoen, Norway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
0S1A1629_30_31 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The Old Town buildings along the shore. Stockholm, Sweden. HBM, everybody!  by Paulina_77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia - US*


Off the Bridge by Ronald Miles, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










[ | ] by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sailingboat approaching Marstrand, Sweden*










Marstrand by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Amgen Helix by Michael Berg Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atlanta, GA, USA*










The City Sleeps by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK
*

_DSC11777 by Ryan McEwan Photography Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Overarching by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Is Wonderland Really a Wonder..... - Canary Wharf Underground London (5 of 5) (On Explore 4th Sept 2014) by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow Hotel in Belgrade by Pera Nikolic, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marstrand, Sweden*










Rocky shores by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Universal Studios - USA*










Hogwarts by Moonlight by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Betton - France*


les dames du lac by creoli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Iconia by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Palace of Fine Arts by thefatrobot, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norrköping, Sweden*










Industryland by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


gw by stanfarber62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Universal Studios - USA*










Enter the Dragon by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Ply by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hofvetorp Powerstation, Sweden*










Abandoned by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ramsgate - UK*


Hands & Molecule by ian hufton photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cirque du Soleil-Amaluna, Atlanta, United States*










Amaluna brings out the brooding sky | iPhoneography by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Matzinger Marc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
NYC midtown from Empire State Building by Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid - Night Shots by Philippe Clabots, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris *
Paris viewed from the tower of the Notre Dame Cathedral.










Paris by Pablo Vieira, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Musee d'Orsay black and white HDR Paris*










Musee d'Orsay black and white HDR Paris by martinsoler, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From the towers of Notre Dame, Paris.*










París 2011-4 by iban_g_g, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France.*










Galerie Vivienne by AO-photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Biking by FelipeI, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buckingham Palace, London - USA*










Buckingham Palace, London - Mono HDR by myfrozenlife, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge - London, UK*










Tower Bridge - London by myfrozenlife, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black and White - Flowers - Spot the Ant! 
Black and White (UK)*










Black and White - Flowers - Spot the Ant! by myfrozenlife, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague in the night by Rise Today, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bowood House - Wiltshire, England (UK)*










Bowood House - Wiltshire by myfrozenlife, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*UK Storm from the remains of Hurracaine Katia @ Constantine Bay, Cornwall, UK*










Constantine Bay - Cornwall by myfrozenlife, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Watergate Bay - Cornwall - UK*











Watergate Bay - Cornwall - UK by myfrozenlife, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burgh Island - BigBury-on-Sea, UK*










Burgh Island - BigBury-on-Sea by myfrozenlife, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Big Ben in Black and white, London -UK*










Big Ben in Black and white, London - Explored! Thank you! by myfrozenlife, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millenium Wheel *
_London - UK_










Millenium Wheel by myfrozenlife, on Flickr


----------



## Gorky (Sep 8, 2010)

*Saint Louis Bridge Porto Portugal*











aesperadegodot.blogs.sapo.pt


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abersoch, Wales *










Abersoch, Wales - 2012 by myfrozenlife, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burgh Island, UK*










IMG_7447.jpg by myfrozenlife, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burgh Island - BigBury-on-Sea, UK*










Burgh Island - BigBury-on-Sea by myfrozenlife, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burgh Island Hotel - BigBury-on-Sea, UK*










Burgh Island Hotel - BigBury-on-Sea by myfrozenlife, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*AR Drone 2.0 - Spy in the Sky! *
Carbon Fibre Blades, SS Bearings. Bigury-on-Sea, Devon, UK










AR Drone 2.0 - Spy in the Sky! by myfrozenlife, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Benched by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Small creek outside Linköping, Sweden*










Streaming by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loring Heights, Atlanta, GA. USA*










The Night Circus | 5D MK III by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Incepted by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Motala ström, Sweden*










Open mouth by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Dawn Wind by ecmguy77, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atlanta, USA*










The iPhoneographer in me is divided by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










HDR Lighthouse and cliffs by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Ice Cream Show... a great place for ice cream and coffee at the foot of the Walnut Street Bridge in Chattanooga, TN. USA*










Bicycles and Ice Cream by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brooklyn Bridge - NY. USA*










Brooklyn Bridge - Long Exposure Explored #10 by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.-Meloir-Des-Ondes, Bretagne, France*










Back light of the afternoon by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bay of hounds *

Or Bikkjebukta as it is called in Norwegian.










Bay of hounds by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valencia - Spain*










Valencia - ciudad artes y las ciencias by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Cruz amusement park in B&W, California, USA*










An empty Santa Cruz amusement park in B&W by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Arrow by jviolaphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bilbao, Spain*


SHINY METAL by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basque Country, Spain*


FOLLOWING THE TRACK by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bilbao, Spain*


Guggenheim long exposure by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cantabria, Spain*


EL ULTIMO CANTILEVER DEL CANTABRICO by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Azkorri, Spain*


Un día en el mes de mayo by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


SENTENCIA DE DERRIBO CONFIRMADA by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cantabria, Spain*


MISTERIOSO LUGAR / MYSTERIOUS PLACE by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castro Urdiales, Spain*


CASTRO URDIALES A VISTA DE PÁJARO by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cantabria, Spain*


EL FARO by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basque Country, Spain*


DONOSTI UN DÍA DE LLUVIA by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cantabria, Spain*


JAMÓN JAMÓN by Jesus Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Spain*


Esperando el autobus by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arahal, Spain*


Una calle de Arahal by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Spain*


En calle Larios by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Waikiki, Hawaii, USA*


Balcony by Cameron Braaten, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Spain*


El titiritero by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Spain*


Con sabor argentino... by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Spain*


Potaje Perchelero by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Spain*


A casa by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Spain*


Barco - 5 by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Spain*


Concierto para siete by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Spain*


Por poco... by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Málaga, Spain*


Calle San Agustin - Málaga by quinoal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


Rome airport station by slack12, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Fun at the Top of the Rock by slack12, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Empire State Building from the NYC Library by slack12, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Texas State House by slack12, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


New York City skyline from the Statten Island Ferry by slack12, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mpumalanga, South Africa*


Valley of the Rainbow by slack12, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Statue of Liberty by slack12, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cayman Islands, UK*


Grand Cayman by Michael Ast, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ponferrada, Spain*


la plaza de mi pueblo byn by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cayman Islands, UK*


Octopus Prime by mbfirefly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old town of Riga, Lettonia*










Streets of Riga by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*










IMG_0549 by pasuay @ incendo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spa Franchorchamps 6 Hour race, Liège, Belgium*










Spa Franchorchamps 6 Hour race by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atlanta, USA*










All that you can't leave behind | iPhoneography by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










The Reckoning by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Small forest lake, Sweden*










Birch reflection by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong Western District *










Hong Kong Western District #iphoneography #hongkong #blackandwhite #monochrome #iphone6 by pasuay @ incendo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hour race, Liège, Belgium*










Spa-Franchorchamps, 6 Hour race by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Los Angeles, USA*










Urbanized | PowerShot G1X by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Pronged by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake, Östergötland Sweden*










Quiet place by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pak Kok, Eastern, Hong Kong*










Hong Kong #Sunset #HongKong #HK #iPhonegraphy #monochrome #panorama by pasuay @ incendo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussel, Martelarenplein, Belgium*










Brussel, Martelarenplein by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stone Mountain, Georgia, USA*










City Views | Stone Mountain | iPhoneography by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*










Encompassed by Scintt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Full moon at Hong Kong Umbrella Revolution*










Full moon at Hong Kong Umbrella Revolution #umbrellarevolution #umbrellamovement #iphoneography by pasuay @ incendo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussel, gerechtshof*










Brussel, gerechtshof by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










The Great camera obscura in HDR - Isle of Man by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hunter Museum of American Art, Chattanooga, TN, USA*










Hunter Museum of American Art by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bloomberg Tower Atrium , NY, USA*










Bloomberg Tower Atrium Explored #259 by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sare, Aquitaine, France*










Make your mark on the world by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The bows of the ferry closing before leaving Horten. Norway*










Jaws by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Doges Palace Arches - Venice, Italy*










Doges Palace Arches - Venice by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Inside Eiffel Tower, Paris*










Inside Eiffel Tower by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

The Old Town buildings along the shore. Stockholm, Sweden. HBM, everybody!  by Paulina_77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cologne - Germany*


Köln Hbf by .niraw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*



Metallica Fog by DanielKHC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

► (explored #21 - 9/3/15) by .niraw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Golden Gate Bridge - San Francisco *



looking up by thefatrobot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marsala - Italy*


museo del sale by imagina (www.giuseppemoscato.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria - Spain*


Vitoria_0168BN by Nicolau LL., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sit down b/w by Kasomi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lunenburg - Canada*


View Of Lunenburg (Nova Scotia, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


DSC_0417-1 by dan.ber70, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Water for Elephants by Giuli Musico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels - Belgium*


Palais de Justice Bruxelles - Escalier by DidWee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


911memorialbwL1008523 by borjoz -thx for (half)Million views , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auxerre - France*


1648 Auxerre 13 by Nebojsa Mladjenovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baltray - UK*


The MV Irish Trader by Conor McEneaney Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto - Canada*


Gooderham Flatiron Building Toronto Canada by thelearningcurvedotca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


John Street (Glasgow, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Normandy - France*


FLIRTING SEAGULLS:COURSEULLES-NORMANDY-FRANCE Mar.2014 by fred.vignolles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing
*

Forbidden City by t.bukovatz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagoya - Japan*


nagoya city science museum {explored 2014-08-06} by The Freelens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia - US*


30th Street Station by Ronald Miles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia - US*



Philadelphia by Ronald Miles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


lonelytreebwL1008725 by borjoz -thx for (half)Million views , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Mega Bass by Fab Enero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Marc Manabat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eilean Donan Castle - UK*


The Tower -Eilean Donan Castle- (Highlands, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*



Roma - Altare della Patria by Luca.Pietrobono, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferryside - UK
*

20140620_094349_10.0 mm_f_11.0_30.0 s_HDRsN B&W by lost and found at sea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


238-5 - Copy by maks39, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Middlesbrough - UK*


Temenos, Middlesbrough (2) (Explore) by philmp68, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


A crazy day in Paris by Serlunar (tks for 3.3 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Old Town (Edinburgh, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


夜幕下的集贤亭 by pear82, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


__I__ by The Freelens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium*


11.44 AM... by RALPHKE, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Victorian cottage in black&white by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hague, Netherands*


Hague by Renjith's Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*


Skyline of Rotterdam by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Khajuraho, India*


Khajuraho by Renjith's Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Black Beach Vik by Tom_Drysdale, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Varanasi, India*


Sunset on the river Ganges, Varanasi by Renjith's Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Castle Stalker by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Skogarfoss, Iceland*


Skogarfoss by Tom_Drysdale, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mellieha, Malta*


The Parish church of Mellieha Malta by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Schiedam, Netherlands*


Street and church in Schiedam ,the Netherlands by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Pacific Ocean as seen from the Venice Beach in Black and White by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Coronation Walk by Tom_Drysdale, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Loch Skeen by Tom_Drysdale, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Dubrovnik - Placa Ulicia by Tom_Drysdale, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Foggy Bridge B+W by Tom_Drysdale, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Forth Bridge - As it Was by Tom_Drysdale, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Sopot beach by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Road Bridge by Tom_Drysdale, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Sopot, Spa house by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Amoungst the Giants by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Planes, Cranes, and Tower Bridge [explored] by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Newcastle, UK*


Great North Run after party mono by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

ORP Blyskawica Destroyer and the Dar Pomorza Tall Ship by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


British Natural History Museum Mono by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ftan, Switzerland*


Ftan . Engiadina Bassa by Toni_V, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Schwyz, Switzerland*


the Tree of Wildegg (part II) by Toni_V, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


Mercedes - i'm your father by Toni_V, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


winter . zurich by Toni_V, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


zurich (2015-01-10) by Toni_V, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


zurich city . 2014-12-07 by Toni_V, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Almeria, Spain*










Al fin el puerto by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Almeria, Spain*










El Auditorio desde el espigon de la Termica by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Puerto - Almeria, Spain*










El Puerto - Almeria by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Almeria, Spain*










El final del verano by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Faro de Cabo Touriñan - Costa de la Muerte - A Coruña, Spain*










Faro de Cabo Touriñan - Costa de la Muerte - A Coruña by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Faro de Cabo Trafalgar, Andalusia, Spain*










Faro de Cabo Trafalgar by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tarifa, Andalusia, Spain*










Tarifa by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Maestranza - Sevilla, Spain*










La Maestranza - Sevilla by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santiago de Compostela, Spain*










Santiago de Compostela by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vigo, Spain*










Vigo by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Los Angeles, USA*










(Explored on 2-23-2015) #downtown_LA shot form camera&#55357;&#56567; by annieduong1218, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeds city skyline B&W, UK*










Leeds city skyline B&W #4 by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nikolaikirchplatz - Berlin, Germany*










Nikolaikirchplatz - Berlin by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeds Skyline from St James, UK*










Leeds Skyline from St James #3 by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nikolaikirchplatz - Berlin, Germany*










Nikolaikirchplatz - Berlin by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harehills in B&W, UK*










Harehills in B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rathaus y Fernsehturm - Berlin, Germany*










Rathaus y Fernsehturm - Berlin by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeds University seen from St James Hospital, UK*










Leeds University seen from St James Hospital by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altes Stadthaus - Berlin, Germany*










Altes Stadthaus - Berlin by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ying & Yang of the River Aire, Leeds, UK*










Ying & Yang of the River Aire by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rathaus - Berlin, Germany*










Rathaus - Berlin by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berliner Dom - Berlin, Germany*










Berliner Dom - Berlin by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snow tracks, Leeds, UK*










Snow tracks by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berliner Dom - Berlin*










Berliner Dom - Berlin by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise over a snowy Stanningley Park, Leeds, UK*










Sunrise over a snowy Stanningley Park by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unter den Linden Alte Commandantur - Berlin, Germany*










Unter den Linden Alte Commandantur - Berlin by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quarry house courtyard, Leeds, UK*










Quarry house courtyard by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arbol de Navidad de La Rambla - Almeria, Spain*










Arbol de Navidad de La Rambla - Almeria by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night time by the canal in B&W...Canal Wharf, Leeds, UK*










Night time by the canal in B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paseo de Almeria en Navidad, Spain*










Paseo de Almeria en Navidad by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stanningley, Leeds, UK*










04:49 30/11/12 by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nikolaikirche - Berlin, Germany*










Nikolaikirche - Berlin by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bench by the river B&W, Leeds, UK*










Bench by the river B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alexanderplatz - Berlin, Germany*










Alexanderplatz - Berlin by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cottingley Towers B&W, Leeds, UK*










Cottingley Towers B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zum Nussbaum - Berlin,Germany*










Zum Nussbaum - Berlin by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolbadarn Castle B&W, UK*










Dolbadarn Castle B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nikolaikirche - Berlin, Germany*










Nikolaikirche - Berlin by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snowdon Valley B&W, Wales (UK)*

Some scenic snaps from my walk half way up snowdon 










Snowdon Valley B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










Crossroads ~ better view on black by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chandelier hanging in the Silver Ballroom at the Read House Hotel in Chattanooga, TN, USA*










Light in the Darkness by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rebuild WTC (One WTC and Four WTC topped out), NY. USA*










Rebuild WTC (One WTC and Four WTC topped out) by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Opéra Bastille, Paris, France*










Entracte by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Drammen Town hall by night. Norway*










Bragernes Torg, town hall by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Steel Ball Sculpures in Brisbane, Australia*

Strange things. Kids were climbing all over them










Steel Ball Sculpures in Brisbane by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*WW-II Vichy canon at island of Gorée, Senegal. An HDR b&w intrepretation*










WW-II Vichy canon at island of Gorée, Senegal. An HDR b&w intrepretation by antonioVi (Antonio Vidigal), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Table for one by Jan Herremans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Roma - Palazzo Spada by Enzo D., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

Koonstock by esther v.s., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linthorpe, England - UK*


MIDDLESBROUGH BOTTLE OF NOTE by john holland 1962, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ruebeland - Germany*


Höhle-150 by ***Images***, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Volterra - Italy*


Volturi's land by Claudio_Firenze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kemasik Beach - Malaysia*


Damai by achem74, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rockbridge County, Virginia - US*



Natural Bridge by louieliuva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*BUdapest 
*

Gellert hotel...Budapeste... by [email protected]é, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambridge - UK
*

Kings Parade Cambridge Street BW by CamMonkeh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nevada - US*


Cactus on Parade by Rickcah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


menuju kejayaan in black and white by achem74, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agriento - Italy*



"HERMANOS 2010" Agrigento Valle dei Templi -Il mito rivive con Mitoraj by Kalsa (m.a.mondini), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Ca' d'Oro b&w by Manuel Gayoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agriento - Italy*



Ikaro e Ikara by Kalsa (m.a.mondini), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami*



cruise through miami by MoArt Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Untitled by Clyde Teo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm 8 Mar 2015 by LarAndNor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
0S1A1650enthuse by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Národka by kaddafi210, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Zócalo by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
One Penn Plaza by yokomaria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Streets of Madrid by azalp_oderfla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Architecture by Irene TP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Campo San Polo #venice #veneziadavivere#venezia by Stebomba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklion (Crete), Greece*
DSC_0793BW by Kmorfiadakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pesmes (Haute-Saône), France*
Pesmes, Haute-Saône by Yves-LC, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


4 días libre / 4 days of freedom by JFabra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


. by JFabra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Madrid. Otoño financiero. by JFabra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bilbao, Spain*


Guggenheim Bilbao. by JFabra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Havana, Cuba*


Habaneros by JFabra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Gulls by JFabra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Havana, Cuba*


Habaneando by JFabra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


El Crack del 29 by JFabra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cundinamarca, Colombia*


Ghost Hotel by Juan Diego Rivas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Newcastle, UK*


Newcastle by Juan Diego Rivas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Newcastle, UK*


Newcastle by Juan Diego Rivas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tarifa, Spain*










Tarifa by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Llandudno, Wales*










DSCN5469 by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Faro de Garrucha - Almeria, Spain*










Faro de Garrucha - Almeria by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Llandudno Jetty B&W, Wales*










Llandudno Jetty B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Faro de Garrucha - Almeria, Spain*










Faro de Garrucha - Almeria by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon – Portugal*


Streets of Lisbon, Portugal by Chas56, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto – Canada*


Ice by wsquared photography & creative, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capri Island - Italy*


From capri! by Steven&K20D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London – UK*


A long goodbye by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


A vegas night! by Munir Hamdan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo - Norway*


Solaris at Oslo Central station by toli_x100, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege - Belgium*



Liège, train station, detail and roof by wolffslicht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sortir du tunnel. by pixelia2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charlotte - US*


Charlotte, North Carolina International Airport by Eric Adeleye Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bosque urbano by Vgartime, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Sous les jupes du pont des arts by Ganymede - 4000k views Thks!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago – Chile *


Santiago de Chile by Alejandro Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Gigantes by Scuba Hobbes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*



Muelle by Manuelbv, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campinas - Brazil*


Prédios ... by  Jøãø Mär¢øs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cinecitta, Lazio - Italy*


Untitled by Halekan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valladolid - Spain*


Easter corner by Chema Concellon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norfolk, Virginia - US*


Chrysler Museum of Art by louieliuva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


in the dark by Demarmels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Castle Arch by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poipu beach, Kauai (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Relaxing by the Beach House on Kauai by Evan Gearing (Evan's Expo), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Front St by mjaneroy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Bird watching... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
The East Block by .:Axle:., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oostende, Belgium*
Empty beaches by Red Cathedral: long hair, whiskey, kilt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hassan II mosque (Casablanca), Morocco*
Hassan II Mosque in night by clémence·Liu , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Athina by Merve illeux, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Berlin Cathedral. German Berliner Dom. A famous landmark on the Museum Island in Mitte, Berlin, Germany. B&W. by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Tennessee amphitheater B&W by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Shrine of the Little Flower - B&W by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Union Square Metronome, NY by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

On the Autobahn by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Black and white by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Almeria, Spain*










Al fin el puerto by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeds Town Hall in B&W, UK*










Leeds Town Hall in B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Almeria, Spain*










El Auditorio desde el espigon de la Termica by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Mission Conception by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Almeria, Spain*










Se acaba el verano by La Caja de Lata, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeds Liverpool Canal B&W, UK*










Leeds Liverpool Canal B&W #5 by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










P2168201 by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clarence dock, Leeds B&W, UK*










Clarence dock, Leeds B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










professional selftographer by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










P2158085 by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Little London Tower Blocks, Leeds B&W, UK*










Little London Tower Blocks, Leeds B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai Museum, China*










Shanghai Museum by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










P2158093 by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeds cityscape at sunrise B&W, UK*










Leeds cityscape at sunrise B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the people's square, Shanghai, China*










the people's square by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










P2158100 by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cemetary Gatehouse nr Bridlington B&W, UK*










Cemetary Gatehouse nr Bridlington B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










step back in time by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










P2188164 by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridlington Priory B&W, UK*










Bridlington Priory B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










P2018044 by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flamborough head lighthouse B&W *
More shots from my trip to the coast. UK










Flamborough head lighthouse B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










P2018026 by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flamborough head sunset in B&W, UK*










Flamborough head sunset in B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










P2088057 by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Light at the end of Bridlington Pier, UK*










Light at the end of Bridlington Pier by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










P1047750 by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Otley chevin Panorama in B&W, UK*










Otley chevin Panorama in B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










P1258014 by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sheep house in B&W, UK*










Sheep house in B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña*










P1258012 by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fountain at Temple Newsam, UK*










Fountain at Temple Newsam by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










different rides by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vault. Lake Ullswater UK.*










The Breaking Sunshine. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfall, TN. USA*










Waterfall II by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Redesigned (simpler) Apple Cube on 5th Avenue NYC. USA*










Apple on 5th (2013 Version) Explored #379 by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suspended 
Installation of an antenna at the top of the Mount-fort in 3300m, Switzerland*










Suspended by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fornebu, Norway*










Shooting the shootists by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reine - Norway*



Més lluny, heu d'anar més lluny ... [Explore 23/10/2011] by Herminio (1.000.000 de visitas. 1M de gracias), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool - UK*


Chinatown, Liverpool by ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Unknown place*_


P1080819.jpg by LKungJr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Contrastes by bardaxi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg - Germany*


Hamburg early morning by wolffslicht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ararangua, Santa Catarina - Brazil*


Velhos Carros! by  Jøãø Mär¢øs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra - India*


Untitled by hbp_pix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Snow Blasted in Boston by hbp_pix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sequoia national Park - US*



Sequoia National Park by defiantGTI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


70 by FeraS A. Al-Adsani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cangas, Asturias - Spain*


puentes by villarriestra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florianapolis - Brazil*


1 - F by  Jøãø Mär¢øs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne - Australia*


Luna Park entrance in B&W by Pat Charles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Novelda - Spain*



Panoramica Santuario de Santa Maria Magdalena by Jordi MC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*



DownTown Los Angeles by defiantGTI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Novelda - Spain
*

Santuario de Santa Maria Magdalena by Jordi MC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cusco - Peru*


Cusco clouds by (Tony) Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


View to Millemium Bridge and the Sage from Tyne Bridge by shotlandka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chioggia, Veneto - Italy*


....lungo una via d'acqua!! - ***explore!*** by erman_53fotoclik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Sergels Torg (square) in Stockholm on a rainy day by wolffslicht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oban - UK*


McCaigs Tower BW by itscosmicjim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Novelda - Spain*


Santuario de Santa Maria Magdalena by Jordi MC, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

Parque eólico Valle de los Vientos - Calama, Chile.


Creditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Volcán Licancabur - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Burgos, Spain*


Agua al fin y al cabo by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Burgos, Spain*


Luces de septiembre by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Sol de noche by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


December sun by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Nocturno de Sol by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Burgos, Spain*


La vieja calle by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Burgos, Spain*


Wherever you're... by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Burgos, Spain*


Die traurige baum by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ebro Canyon, Spain*


Hyperfocal games II by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Burgos, Spain*


No stress by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Burgos, Spain*


Nostalgia (en 45mm) by Saint Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Burnaby, Canada*


BN working at North Road by R R Horne, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


skyline BN by Baptiste Pons, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Balkan Speed Brass! by Baptiste Pons, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florence, Italy*


_D3_2494 BN_small by Andreauuu, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


_DSF3176 BN_small by Andreauuu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sunset over Garforth in B&W, UK*










sunset over Garforth in B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










P2018030 by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hill to Arthurs Stone B&W, UK*










Hill to Arthurs Stone B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vigo, Spain*










UPEB by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










PB296881.jpg by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wheat field B&W, UK*










Wheat field B&W #2 by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*1933 Slaughterhouse - Shanghai, China*










1933 Slaughterhouse - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cumbraos, Galicia, Spain*










Camino by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bredwadine farm in B&W, UK*










Bredwadine farm in B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View of Yangshupu Power Station- Shanghai, China*










View of Yangshupu Power Station by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










. by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeds/Liverpool canal B&W , UK*










Leeds/Liverpool canal B&W #3 by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










. by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeds/Liverpool canal B&W, UK*










Leeds/Liverpool canal B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










line 4 by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










Espacio by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeds/Liverpool canal B&W, UK*










Leeds/Liverpool canal B&W #2 by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










___ by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rusty Barge B&W, UK*










Rusty Barge B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Mega City by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










Instante descontextualizado by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barges in Leeds B&W, UK*










Barges in Leeds B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Jingan District - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










Uniformadas by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canal Lock in Leeds B&W, UK*










Canal Lock in Leeds B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lujiazui Park in Mono. Shanghai, China*










Lujiazui Park in Mono by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










~~ by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ilkley Train Station B&W; UK*










Ilkley Train Station B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










Viajeros by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church in Ilkley B&W, UK*










Church in Ilkley B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










shapes by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vigo, Galicia, Spain*










Deportista by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maughold Church ~ 11th Century. Isle of Man*










Maughold Church ~ 11th Century. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking northwest from Lookout Mountain at Point Park - the heel of Moccasin Bend is on the right. TN, USA*










A Rock with a View by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caronia - Italy*

On the highway to Corleone by fonsico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Schoon metselwerk by Dirk Drijfhout, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cittanova - Croatia*


Sailing by Jaap Berghoef, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisbon - March 2015 by antidotum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisco - Chile*


Pisco Elqui- Chile by Francisco Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Serbia*

Rain, flags and a heart on the wall by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


On the runway by www.matthiaskoch.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco*


golden gate bridge by williams!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jamuna - Bangladesh*


Bridge on the river Jamuna by Mijan Rashid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia - US*


Freedom by JPClarke_FAIA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Tate Modern Museum by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Vida que vai! by Artur Luiz dos Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin - Italy*


La Grande Galleria by pietrowsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eastern Island - Chile*


Old Moais by stbaus7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Postira - Croatia
*

Kamen by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Hang me up to dry by FotoGrazio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco*


Untitled by feldmanrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


img263_f by Josh Allsopp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Emilio Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ridged hill B&W, UK*










Ridged hill B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










bathed in the light by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










__ by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Footbridge in Malham B&W, UK*










Footbridge in Malham B&W by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










split tone Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










CGAI by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ribblehead Viaduct B&W , UK*










Ribblehead Viaduct B&W #2 by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Shanghairama by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










Eclipse by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W stepping stones, UK*










B&W stepping stones by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










a view of the future by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










Canis major by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W Bridge at Ingleton Falls, UK*










B&W Bridge at Ingleton Falls by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Shanghai Mono by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










Orzán by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










George on Walkabout.  by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chattanooga, TN. USA*










City Streets XIII by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salzbourg, Austria*










Winter at the Danube (B&W) by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Île-de-France, France*










Photography session in Paris by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mesna *

_View from Natrudstilen towards the lake of Sør Mesna. Norway_










Mesna by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Derwent Water Jetty - Lake District, UK*










Derwent Water Jetty - Lake District by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin metro, Germany*
streetphotography - men in Berlin by tt-photography.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Lazy London, Down by the River by geezaweezer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo - Japan*


Untitled by Tatsuo Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kellenhusen seabridge, Germany*
Kellenhusen Seabridge by LB-fotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Untitled by feldmanrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Basel, Switzerland*
break by Richi Zihlmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bath, U.K.*
Bath by hiverenavril, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eiffel by mirko.santamaria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome with snow, Italy*
Dal Pincio by L'assenza è un assedio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


AND THE PIG? by DAVID MARÍ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
Alamo Morning by Tejas Cowboy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


Firenze by marcosmallred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
San Antonio Cityscape [in black & white] by Jim | jld3 photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


Easy engine - London Gatwick (EGKK/LGW) by Andrew_Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Emilio Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
San Antonio from up high. by AshSaycheese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Patchwork by HutchSLR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riyadh - Saudi Arabia*


Al Akareya Building by elsamahi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


Salainpalco by Filippo Manzini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago* 


Chicago Revisited by PJ Resnick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan - Italy*


Milano in BW (serie, 2015) by Emanuele "Nene" Minetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Madeleine - Paris, 2014. by levalchy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Banff National Park - Canada
*

Banff National Park by catalwa2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


silent night by donna leitch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Forth Railway Bridge by P A - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg - Russia*


Church of the Dormition, Church of the Assumption. Saint Petersburg. Vasilievsky Island. by andrewreutov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Nuremberg - Germany


Norimberga by morillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lille - France*


Stairway to Heaven by reivaxavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Novi Sad - Serbia*


Novi Sad, Serbia by Bald guy with phone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Bilbao Arena by Emilio Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw - Poland*


Restored History by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin* 


Berlin Hauptbahnof by Phychi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Invaders by reivaxavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Mexico City *_


México Lindo y Querido si muero lejos de ti. Que me entierren en la sierra al pie de los magueyales y que me cubra esta tierra que es cuna de hombres cabales ... by www.matthiaskoch.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


image by jacob.rodrigues39, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biscarrosse - France*


Lignes d'eau by D. [SansPretentionAucune] (•̪●) ✪, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Wall - China*


Where the cloud lies by Yassi Bahri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


MONSTERS by bahadırbermekphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Egypt*


Pyramid of Menkaure at Giza by Felix Vila, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Egypt*


Ramesseum temple LUXOR by Felix Vila, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Egypt*


Funerary Temple of Hatshepsut LUXOR by Felix Vila, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*


Midnight City by tomms, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W reighton beach, UK*










B&W reighton beach by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Xujiahui, Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Galicia. Spain*










Confluencia by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rodley Nature Reserve, UK*










Rodley Nature Reserve by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Galicia. Spain*










Bicis by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yeni Mosque, Istanbul, Turkey*










Yeni Mosque, Istanbul by Christopher Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia América, Galicia, Spain*










Cíes by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York Skyline From The Top Of the Rock B&W HDR. USA*










New York Skyline From The Top Of the Rock B&W HDR by Jack Siah, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago Bean in Millenium Park at night with HDR editing in black and white, USA*










Chicago Bean in Millenium Park at night with HDR editing in black and white by KPEP, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










intense by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










Atardecer by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago Bean HDR at Night in Black and White. USA*










Chicago Bean HDR at Night in Black and White by KPEP, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










urban nights - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Redondela, Galicia, Spain*










Puentes by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramallosa, Galicia, Spain*










Todavía un poco fría by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*111 Huntington Avenue, Boston, USA*










111 Huntington Avenue, Boston by Christopher Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zandvoort, Netherlands*










One for the road by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man*










Light-scape by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chattanooga, TN. USA*










City Streets XII by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong Central Skyline*










Hong Kong Central Skyline by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gometz-la-Ville, Île-de-France*










There is some electricity in the air this morning by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fornebu, Norway*










4/15 by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Falkirk Wheel - Scotland*










Falkirk Wheel - Scotland by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*


Life is better in B&W by Instagram: @camilocasta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Ponte sul naviglio Pavese by Roberto Gastoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Centro de São Paulo by aosvivos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*



Telamon by Jurobra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Infrared Barn by Chris Parmeter Photography (smokinman88), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*



_ALE9102 by Alessio Orrù, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles*


To Union Station. by PeeterTomson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Church of Auvers sur Oise - France*



Eglise d'Auvers sur Oise sous la neige B & W / Church of Auvers sur Oise under the snow B & W by  Philippe L Photography , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin by Night by Phychi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Emilio Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Ruka by tot-samiy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Silvery Moon Bridge Span B&W by PMacR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
ciudad de México by teactiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC4513 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC_0609 by WebX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
DSCF0019 by jeduardofn ~ Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Desolation # 12 by G.Francalanci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Good Morning New York by RomanK Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
_MG_9188 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Ola Wysocki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Cheminées de Beaubourg by snowp25, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont Notre-Dame Paris by vostok 91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Street sfx by "Mr Mike", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night City by dermot.mathers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
March Afternoon Toronto, 2015 by King of Iona, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Perfectly inaccessible by Eduard Moldoveanu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Misty morning by Eduard Moldoveanu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Francisco, USA*


King of the bay by Eduard Moldoveanu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Francisco, USA*


A brand new day... by Eduard Moldoveanu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


NYC Skyline by Eduard Moldoveanu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


The Pigeon Point Beacon by Eduard Moldoveanu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Sailing down on Hudson by Eduard Moldoveanu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Jouer by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Philadelphia, USA*


Sky Lines by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Philadelphia, USA*


Crownless by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Philadelphia, USA*


Stand Up Town by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Philadelphia, USA*


Enter The City by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Philadelphia, USA*


Interfaith House by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Philadelphia, USA*


Penn Center by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chicago, USA*


Architectural contrasts on the near west side by yooperann, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ankara, Turkey*


Ankara skyline from Bilkent University by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Eskisehir, Turkey*


Bombardier Flexity Outlook tram (EsTram - Eskişehir Tramvay) by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Eskisehir, Turkey*


Bombardier Flexity Outlook tram (EsTram - Eskişehir Tramvay) by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Izmir, Turkey*


'First the rain...then the sun 3' by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Izmir, Turkey*


Alsancak, Izmir by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Izmir, Turkey*


Alsancak, Izmir by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Izmir, Turkey*


Pasaport, Izmir, Turkey by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Saltsjon, from Djurgarden, Stockholm by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Danvikshem, from Djurgarden, Stockholm by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Kungsholm Kyrka, Kungsholmen, Stockholm by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


An SJ X2 (X2000) crosses Norra Jarnvagsbron, Stockholm by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Midsommarkransen station, Stockholm Metro (Stockholms tunnelbana) by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montréal, Canada*


Centre-Ville, Montreal by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montréal, Canada*


Montreal by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montréal, Canada*


Centre-Ville, Montreal by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Sergels Torg, Stockholm by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Los Angeles, USA*


LA Skyline by Ivan Darko, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

cross roads by monoculr.org, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

car row by monoculr.org, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

cross walk by monoculr.org, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

dramatic by monoculr.org, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Shops by monoculr.org, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*segovia night in b&w, Spain*










segovia night in b&w by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










drama in the sky by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Coruña, Spain*










Miradas by *k59, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taroko National Park, Taiwan *










Taroko National Park, Taiwan (#360) by Christopher Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pokhara, Ouest, Népal*










peace pagoda, monk and annapurna range in black and white by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cleveland BW HDR Skyline, USA*










Cleveland BW HDR Skyline by StickWare, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Australian Parliament House, Canberra, Australia*










Australian Parliament House, Canberra (#404) by Christopher Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chamonix, Rhône-Alpes, France*










alps reflections b&w by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










6:02pm in Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cleveland, USA*










Moonrise by StickWare, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Australian Parliament House, Canberra, Australia*










Australian Parliament House, Canberra (#440) by Christopher Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*pena castle sintra b&w panorama, Portugal*










pena castle sintra b&w panorama by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










light from above by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cleveland, USA*










IMG_0017-4 by daveantphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cockatoo Island, Sydney, Australia*










Cockatoo Island, Sydney by Christopher Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*segovia aqueduct night black and white reflections, Spain*










segovia aqueduct night black and white reflections by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A shot of Cleveland Ohio in winter. USA*










One Way to Snowville by daveantphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney Biennale - Cockatoo Island. Australia*










Sydney Biennale 2008 - Cockatoo Island by Christopher Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*incoming storm kazakhstan black and white*










incoming storm kazakhstan black and white by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










fallout by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter Cleveland, USA*










Winter Cleveland by StickWare, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney Opera House, Australia*










Sydney Opera House by Christopher Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*niemeyer project aviles spain*










niemeyer project aviles spain by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Shanghai Drama by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cleveland BW Pano, USA*










Cleveland BW Pano by StickWare, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A promotional concert at Sydney's St Mary's Cathedral for World Youth Day *










St Mary's Cathedral (World Youth Day 2008) by Christopher Chan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cambodian fishermen b&w*










cambodian fishermen b&w by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amecameca, Mexico*


Untitled by Daniel Iván, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Hablando de cajas de zapatos by Daniel Iván, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Conversando a caballo by Daniel Iván, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


No esperaba encontrarte aquí by Daniel Iván, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Human_Scale_01_B+W by Beetwo77, on Flickr


Parramatta Sydney


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

1889 by Beetwo77, on Flickr

Parramatta Sydney


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Towers_B+W by Beetwo77, on Flickr


Sydney City


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Iconoblast_03 by Beetwo77, on Flickr

Sydney Opera House


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Iconoblast_02 by Beetwo77, on Flickr


Sydney Harbour Bridge


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Fog_House_B+W by Beetwo77, on Flickr

Nsw Australia


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Fog_Drive+B+W by Beetwo77, on Flickr

Nsw Australia


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Foggy_Hawke by Beetwo77, on Flickr


Nsw Australia


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black and white close up of Brno castle...Czech Republic*










brno castle b&w by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*migrant worker looking to catch a train home at Shanghai main railway station, china*










heading for the train home by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madison, Wisconsin, USA*










Talk by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*De Waag - Nieuwmarkt - Amsterdam, Netherlands*










De Waag - Nieuwmarkt - Amsterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cambodia street b&w*










cambodia street b&w by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madison, WI, USA*










Hans by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Overschie, Rotterdam, Netherlands*










A Warning Sign / Staircase by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, Shard. UK*










London, Shard by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*helsinki market square view, Finland*










helsinki market square view by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Holy Hill, WI. USA*










Holy Hill by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Barbara's Churro is a Roman Catholic church in Kutná Hora, Chec Republic*










Kutna Hora, St. Barbara's Church by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*prague, Chec Republic*










prague 6am  by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Standing Tall by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*State Street Carnival, Madison, WI. USA*










State Street Carnival by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona, street live bl&w, Spain*










Barcelona, street live bl&w by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Havana old town, Cuba*










havana old town by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










old city - new city B&W by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Minnesota Twins, USA*










Minnesota Twins by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona, Les Arenas, Spain*










Barcelona, Les Arenas by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*zandvoort, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Royal Liver building's Liverpool England . Nice on black.*










Royal Liver building's Liverpool England . Nice on black. by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A sculpture by David Akhriev, Downtown Chattanooga, Tennessee. USA*










Summer by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ICC Hong Kong - 484 meters 118 floors*










ICC Hong Kong - 484 meters 118 floors by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Galleria Vittorio Emmanuele II, Milano, Italy*










Galleria Vittorio Emmanuele II, Milano by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fornebu, Norway*










Office space to let by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Rooms fountain, Bristol. UK*










Victoria Rooms fountain by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterrey - Mexico *


La vieja casona o casona de Santa Lucía, barrio antiguo, calle Juan Ignacio Ramón y Mina Monterrey, N.L. México by Aguirre Tovar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege – Belgium*


Hallroom A by Robbie Khan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*unknown place*


Father and son by junrealce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo – France*


Un miroir d'eau by guillaume_roger_aussant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown Place*


Lungo la strada by erminio.vanzan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterrey - Mexico* 


Basílica de la Soledad, Oaxaca, México by Aguirre Tovar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


DSC02403.jpg by Andrew McCarter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


venice by Roberto Trm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


stair to heaven ... by hoffi99, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bremen _Germany*


twins by hoffi99, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterrey - Mexico*


one of those perfect autumn afternoons by no longer afraid of the darkness, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


DSC_4732v5bw by Conroy Design, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Dormant Trees.... by pedroalves44, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astana - Kazakhstan* 


Khan Shatyr, Astana by a.pierre4840, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Dusk in the garden - Palais Royal by blackandwhitexe1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Visual Art Week by NetoRules, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0076 (2) by iggyshoot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen – Norway*


Cairn at mountain Damsgårdfjellet, Bergen in Norway by MortenTellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG-652 by sonnie_alridge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Sky tram to fantasy by jim2001sg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by PinoVelvet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


DSC07100RE by danielavpbu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Croce, Veneto – Italy*


Lago di santa croce by gianlucasimonella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterrey - Mexico *


Building by melycgcg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest - Hungary*


MisteryStationDSC03528 by borjoz -thx for (half)Million views , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


東澳灣 by Kenneth TW 相由心生, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam* 


Backlight by gestaltær, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Square Mile by TS446Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


take a shot by Eddie Deponeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Eternity by mripp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Train station by tfading, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Transylvania in Romania*



Mist plowing by Alex Damian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Voorschoten - Netherlands*


Voorschoten by Jayhopephotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Voorschoten - Netherlands *


Castle Duivenvoorde by Passie13(Ines van Megen-Thijssen), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duxford, England - UK*


Beached Sky Whales by hoobgoobliin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Odin aux Tuileries by Clothaire Legnidu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam by Jayhopephotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


DSC_2735v10bw by Conroy Design, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


sol by danielavpbu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vršac - Serbia*


Sunny afternoon for a ride by chat des Balkans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Stasis - World Trade Centre, NYC by Writeinlight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterrey - Mexico*


Barrio Antiguo Monterrey, N. L. by H. J. OROZCO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bedford, England - UK*


IMGP4700dev16x9bwir by p.g604, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul - Korea*


Standing Four by Pierre Ricadat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montpellier - France*


CORUM by Marc.M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*



QVB by Bianca van de Water Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Buildings of New York: Trump Tower by chogokinjawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Giant steps by izsofast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Inside MUNAL #2 by javierEQ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague-18 by franciscoriosanderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Winter on Red Square by __Tobias__, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
People in Madrid . La gente en Madrid by Caty V. mazarias antoranz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris-Paperwork2 by LL Fine Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Hotel by Luis Godinho Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Greece*
The Crypt (BW), Ancient Olympia, Greece by nouregef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Get closer by Mae Mask, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pisa, Italy*


Pisa by Felix Vila, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bavaria, Germany*


Welcome to my place,,,, ;-) by Felix Vila, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Burgos, Spain*


Catedral de Catedrales…. Burgos SPAIN by Felix Vila, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Singapore*


Singapore by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Singapore*


Singapore by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Singapore*


Singapore by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Spain*


Pensando o Posando... by llorenspilar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


Zürich by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Spain*


Zacatín by llorenspilar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canary Islands, Spain*


Untitled by cabreu502, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


Zürich by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


Zürich by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Iceland*_


The road to salvation. by JamieD888, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Miami, USA*


Miami Heat by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - Holbeinsteg b/w by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black & White Montreal, canada*










Untitled by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black & White Montreal, canada*










Untitled by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Montreal, canada*










Untitled by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montreal, canada*










Untitled by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montreal, canada*










Untitled by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montreal, canada*










Untitled by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montreal, canada*










Untitled by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montreal, canada*










Untitled by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sacred Valley & Machu Picchu, Peru*










L1003276_1 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cairo, Egipto*










L1001561 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cairo, Egipto*










L1001559 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Islamic Cairo*










L1001532 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Islamic Cairo*










L1001529 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Islamic Cairo, Egypt*










L1001465 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cairo, Egypt*










L1001454 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shenyang. China*










L1000309_2 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Turkey*










L1001246 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Turkey*










L1001247 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Turkey*










L1001065 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Mosque Black & White, Istambul, Turkey*










Blue Mosque Black & White_new by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unkown place*










L1000116 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unkown place*










L1000102 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Coast, Australia*










DSC_3980 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Coast, Australia*










DSC_3777 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tromso, Norway*










DSC_2581 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tromso, Norway*










DSC_2579 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tromso, Norway*










DSC_2489 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tromso, Norway*










DSC_2481 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tromso, Norway*










DSC_2440 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*










DSC_3348 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*










DSC_3306b by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*










DSC_2947 by Jay X. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Havana, Grand theatre, Cuba*










cuba grand theatre by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Sky Lifter by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burning Bright Over Quebec, Canada*










Burning Bright Over Quebec by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gas Natural Headquarters in Barcelona, Spain*










Barcelona, Gas Natural Headquarters in Barcelona by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*black&white budapest, Hungary*










black&white budapest by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Island - B&W, Hong Kong*










The Island - B&W by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quebec, Canada*










Stillness by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*










Barcelona by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harlem, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peel Castle in monotone *

Had a spare couple of hours to do some climbing hills, and what a great place to do it....Peel Isle of Man.










Peel Castle in monotone by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cravens House - Back Porch B&W,Chattanooga, Tennessee. USA*










Cravens House - Back Porch B&W by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich, Germany*










Oddity of a Staircase by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Duomo, Milano, Italy*










El Duomo, Milano by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sande, Norway*










Summer has gone #21 by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stourhead Spire - Bristol Cross, UK*










Stourhead Spire - Bristol Cross by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Treviso – Italy*


LA MIA SIBERIA !!! by Mario jr Nicorelli ( Salgareda Treviso ), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris vue du Sacré Coeur-5 by JAYL38, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


at night by Alex Szymanek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gare. Alsace- France*


She walks by ben0son - www.ben0son.com -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland – UK*


Love at First Sight by Mark.L.Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


street 9/15 by renzo.vetturelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cubo-y-hombre. by Víctor Méndez (VM FotoVisual), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Overflow by David Ball Landscape Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durham – UK*


durham castle in mono by thompsonmark815, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart – Germany*


up and down by Torsten "TeeKay" Köster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall – UK*


Ex-Police Charger by earladams15, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Vienna - Weg Richtung Griechengasse by guenter holzmeister, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna *


Vienna - Palmenhaus Schönbrunn by guenter holzmeister, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg *


- by txmx 2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg *


- by txmx 2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin – Ireland*


The Berkeley Library by Eric Beaufils, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Habalayn – Oman*


Musandam_003.jpg by CanYouSea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Habalayn – Oman*


Musandam_005.jpg by CanYouSea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rangoon - Myanmar*


rangoon downtown by Santo(Thanks for 1.2 Million++views!!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Shard by M. Méndez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Dystopia by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh – UK*


_SAM0360-1 by youngdanny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Albans, Vermont – US*


Car In Barn by g.bessette928, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairfax, Vermont – US*


Sugaring Road by g.bessette928, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucharest – Romania*


Cei Credinciosi (The Faithful) by stimpsonjake, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P1010513 by Finn Perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Gizella Girgász, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Entre Rios – Argentina*


Jesus by Milán Auman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Burgers by Arno Bryant , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tubed by ShutterTwinz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugano – Switzerland*


DSC_0651 by donut64, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Stairs, Stairs, Stairs.... by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nevada – US*


Donner Summit Bridge by Mark_Shastany, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich
*

BMW-Welt (München) (II) by Tarcitaxx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


HighLight Towers HDR (München) by Tarcitaxx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Candelario – Spain*


Candelario (Salamanca, Spain) by Javi Cadiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa – Italy*


DSC_0186 by AndreZazza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milan, Isola Alternative Take by Mandriapix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


~ spacebubbles ~ by spiegelwelten.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath, England - UK*


Bridge by ye sons of art, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Be afraid of Piccadilly Circus by Tomeu Planells, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


vespa by Jaityera2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gdansk - Poland*


Night walks III B&W by Matt Berger Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando –US*


111 East Washington Street Orlando, Florida, U.S.A. / Architect: Baker Barrios Architects by jorgemolina37, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Art of Attentiveness by mrfrison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin - Ireland*


Natural History Museum - Dublin - Whale's skeleton by Eric Beaufils, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich – Germany*


Abstellgleis / Storage siding (München) by Tarcitaxx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


MW's Lady fountain by gregory-john, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mekarsari – Indonesia*


the temples are everywhere... by cheap medicin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Inside the Cathedral. by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires *


David & Golliat by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Tube, London by Odradek89, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown location

≠ II (explored #17 - 18/3/15) by .niraw, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Spanish Steps Runner by maxgor.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Dark Lane by Fineart-Landscapes.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown location

Brighton, West Pier by Maciej Tatarka, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

light by daniele romagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown location

White Paradize by c0utchi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

Snapshot_0504 by Der Vorleser, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Iceland

January storm by bjornvald, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poor driving conditions yesterday by keithj5000, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

WAVE by MASON(alex555), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yosemite NP, CA, US

Half Dome Black and White with Clouds by michael.evans6264, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Early Spring Afternoon Ride by Peter Bros Nissen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seoul, South Korea

Dongdaemun Design Plaza, Seoul by anderswotzke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Up and down.... by pedroalves44, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales – UK*


White Sands by darren.cowley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln – Germany*


Untitled by Olivier Bos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Incoming by Rosie Chilton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Once upon a time in Dubai... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vail Lake, California - US*



Jurassic by Conor F. Shine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northern Ireland – UK*


Dark to Light by Paul T McDowell Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles – US*


Untitled by Marc Manabat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore *


Singapore by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arundel, England – UK*


Arundel Castle by Celtic-Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


DSC02044a by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Light and shade by yeasin215, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid – Spain*


Antonio López Sculpture (Atocha-Madrid) by nikolopezjimenez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by madiapat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Colunas e Arcos do Mercado Municipal de São Paulo em Branco e Preto by anastase.papoortzis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg – Germany*


guard by hoffi99, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_1867 by AlexandrosPap, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milwaukee - US*


MAM B&W IV by In Wonder Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pods by newop11788, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington, DC- US*


Union Station, Washington by 傑森林 (Jason Lin), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Time Square Drama by newop11788, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf - Germany*


Every man for himself by Flo.from.Suburbia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


_R031964x by acen_z, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown Place*


_R031823 by acen_z, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_R031820 by acen_z, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_R031609 by acen_z, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Is that fair? by 衰尾道人 www.ethanleephoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*



deep black by damonjah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Child Playing With Two Crocodiles by rtcosmin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


York Minster by Matthew-King, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


Museo de las Ciencias Príncipe Felipe, Valencia by Danut Dragos Voicu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Hague - Netherlands *


Untitled by Julie_Holland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Londrina - Brazil*


buildings by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almeria - Spain*


la muralla de ... no, del cerro de San Cristobal, Almería by chejoma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Unknown place*



Gent, 2014 by Jan Tieghem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salisbury - UK*


Salisbury Cathedral : House of the Magna Carta by Felix Vila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice - Italy*



Le marché de Venise by adrien.morlent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Central Park #11 by jesuiseffe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wilmington, Delaware - US*


Untitled by nsandin88, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


Night by Express Cologne by Kölsch..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris 
*

The Artist by A-Part of Life, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bernteinsee - Germany*



Bernsteinvilla by fabeich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


ready to go by tempesta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*



Campo de Fiori 2014 by Szita János Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


End of Paris Déco Off 2015 by Max Sat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uknown place*


untitled-18 by 1/1000 Of Life, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Untitled by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Noche by interfaz909 www.interfaz909.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Thai temple by Alastairpowriesmith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ragusa – Italy*


Ragusa by rbrands, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Luis, Maranhao - Brazil*


Untitled by mxwbarros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires Province – Argentina*


Untitled by madiapat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris Deco Off 2015 - Place Furstemberg by Max Sat, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

jose l. said:


> *Unknown place*
> 
> 
> Child Playing With Two Crocodiles by rtcosmin, on Flickr


Oh my God!!! :nuts:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wyoming, USA*


Yellowstone grand canyon black and white by Mferbfriske, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
The Merlion at the heart of the Singapore River by gunman47, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Place de L'Étoile (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
street photos in bangkok, Thailand by mera_jung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
B&W by josephzohn | flickr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Traffic by BeneRowley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Reichstag by brundige2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bibliotheca Alexandrina (Alexandria, Egypt)*
Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ali M.Sabry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Winter's Last Stand! by Joel Raskin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Copacabana beach, Rio de Janeiro. by Xurxo Mariño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona-La Rambla by allissamilano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Eiffel Tower (Paris, France)*
The Eiffel Tower (B & W) by Steven W Lum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Quiet Venice... by Trm-photography.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by brundige2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
City Curves - Athens by Iliyan Yankov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Week 11 : Woes by kLucrida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
w2 by PRMF, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La City - Besançon
Franche-Comté - France*










Dark City II by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lujiazui, Shanghai, China*










Sundown on the Bund - B&W by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Quebec, Canada*










Untitled by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*










Vintage New York Feelings by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milano, Italy*










Like a cobweb by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*oslofjord, Norway*










Statoil #10 by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SS Great Britain & The Mathew - Bristol (ND110)*










SS Great Britain & The Mathew - Bristol (ND110) by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Paris*


1980 by Hugues erre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dublin, Ireland*
Dublin by Peter O'Doherty (Dublin), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Walking Hong Kong by Anson Ki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Hill Street by zolaczakl (One million views, thanks everyone), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Schwetzingen Palace and gardens, Germany*
Schwetzingen Palace and gardens, Germany by Ivo L., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malacca, Malaysia*
The quiet streets of Malacca #62 by Laixiang Pow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Defense (Paris, France)*
UFO in the City by IzTheViz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
The Supreme Court of Canada by Anvilcloud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cetara, Italy*
Chiacchierata a bordo mare by germano manganaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
NYC_0598 by edwardhblake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Carioca Aqueduct by CelsoDinizPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul sights by thefascinatingeveryday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ozalj - Croatia*


Ozalj by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Megeve - France*


Megeve sunny 3 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Umbria - Italy*


Passignano sul Trasimeno - Borgo (11) by giovanni.mirabelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*unknown place*

HKAR0656.jpg by Hassan Kardous, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


L'homme aux mille livres by Thomashammoudi.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bassano - Italy*


Il ponte di Bassano - the bridge of Bassano by massimo_nicoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hyderabad - India*


Charminar by Shutter Sloka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


estacion mapocho by garygophoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Kiss by Tatsuo Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMGL4685.jpg by Hassan Kardous, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester - UK*


Gothic spiral by Bazhotog, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


smoking_bw by Shaverd Yan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thessaloniki - Greece*


Thessaloniki stories by massimiliano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade - Serbia*


Dorcol, Belgrade by Dragan Milutinovic Antares, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade - Serbia*


Savamala by Dragan Milutinovic Antares, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai *


Untitled by izsofast, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Postira - Croatia*


Postira by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Wall - China*


20080618 Great Wall of China, near Beijing (Mutianyu section) 007 by Gary Koutsoubis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto Alegre - Brazil*


Sequência ... by  Jøãø Mär¢øs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Fishermans Bastion by waxhawian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool - UK*


Strolling through town in Liverpool by jimmedia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kaunas - Lithuania*


pissed off by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metz - France*


Architect by haiwepa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Misiones - Argentina*


San Ignacio Miní church ruins by CarlosMF, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Praça Paris by Bruno Martins Imagens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cachoeira do Caracol, RS - Brazil*


CACHOEIRA DO CARACOL- CANELA - RS - BRASIL. by Thales Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palermo - Italy
*

Vicolo Sclafani durante il Festino di Santa Rosalia - Palermo by liberoilverso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Freiburg Minster- Germany*


Freiburg Minster - B/W version by der LichtKlicker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Saints and angels by IamOsan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Pinnacles by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw subway, Poland*
Warsaw downtown by Daniel Kulinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77II_DSC0747 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
_DSC7545 by W. Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Skeppsholmsbron | Stockholm by Rogier Kop Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Mala Strana Street Band by G.Francalanci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City with snow*
Another snowy day by [email protected] [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
FRIENDSWITHACAUSE by fabio lf petry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia City Hall by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
barcelona artists I. Barcelona 2014 by fernandobarcenapena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondoliers taking a break in Venice. by Remedi Photo Media, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Naïades de Vevey
Suisse - Switzerland*










The Beauty by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lujiazui - Shanghai, China*










IFC mall by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quebec, Canada*










Fontaine de Tourny by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Liège, Guillemins,Belgium*










Liège, Guillemins by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac Léman - Vevey
Suisse - Switzerland*










Massif du Chablais by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Shanghai, China*










Bear Hug by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fontaine de Tourny, Quebec, Canada*










Fontaine de Tourny by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mechelen, Dossin kazerne, Belgium*










Mechelen, Dossin kazerne by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Empty by _EdG_, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pointe de Pen-Hir
Presqu'ile De Crozon
Finistère - Bretagne - France*










Croix de Pen-Hir by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jiangsu, China*










JC in Suzhou by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quebec, Canada*










Step Into The Street by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eindhoven, Netherlands*










Westerschelde by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les Sables-d’Olonne 
Phare Saint-Nicolas
Vendée
Pays de la Loire - France*










Les Sables-d’Olonne by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Dominos by Lola_TC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
The Photographer. by daniel_william, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jiangsu, China*










Doubletree Garden by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Petit Séminaire de , Quebec, Canada*










Petit Séminaire de Québec by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antwerpen, Centraal Station, Belgium*










Antwerpen, Centraal Station by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arche de la Défense
Paris - France*










Below The Arch by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*lounge of the Hilton Doubletree hotel - Taihu Lake - Lingshan - Wuxi, Jiangsu, China*










Doubletree Lounge by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quebec, Canada*










Quebec City, Quebec by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antwerpen, Centraal Station, Belgium*










Antwerpen, Centraal Station by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Passerelle Franck Kupka
La Défense
Paris - France*










No Way Out by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai - Hongqiao Road Station, China*










Busy by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quebec, Canada*










Streets Of Old Quebec by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussel, Grasmarkt, Belgium*










Brussel, Grasmarkt by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tianshan Park - Shanghai, China*










park bench by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madison, WI. USA*










Madison, WI by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amiens Cathedral, France*










Amiens Cathedral by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Penmarc'h - Finistère - Bretagne - France*










Inside by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










fruit shop by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madison, WI. USA*










Mad City by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid, Gran Via, Spain*










Madrid, Gran Via by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Défense
Paris - France*










Elevation by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moganshan Lu - Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Literary Road, Tremont, Ohio. USA*










Literary Road, Tremont by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sevilla, Spain*










Sevilla by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Claude - Jura
Franche-Comté - France*










Cascade du Flumen by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










light by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee City Hall, USA*










Milwaukee City Hall by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cordoba, Mezquita Catedral *
Outside the famous Mezquita Catedral. Spain










Cordoba, Mezquita Catedral by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## arnoldjake (Mar 22, 2015)

jose l, your photos were awesome....


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


2014_Boston_Fenway Park_DxO by peterjcb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome, July 2014 by marco/restano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


The Cormorant Overlook (Explored) by Mary Sheft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing *


Imperial charms by Panda1339, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valetta - Malta*


My litter paper boat by Felix Vila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferrara - Italy*


Voile de lumière by philippe.vandendaele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mcminnville, Oregon - US*


Spruce Goose-Evergreen Aviation and Space Museum_HDR.jpg by Chris Parmeter Photography (smokinman88), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Pause For Thought by Rob Mchale, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburg - UK*


Crossing Dundas Street. by knicksen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt *


Frankfurt by xprocessed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bled - Slovenia*


A Little Bit of Gloom by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palma de Mallorca - Spain*



Palma pano -017 by Sebas Adrover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cleveland - US*


Redcar Blast Furnace by trev.pix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Farmland in Iceland*


Far West en Islande by Littlepois Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz - France*


(c) RD Biarritz-4 by radola.didier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Boating by Vince_Ander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen - France*


Sous la pluie by Thomashammoudi.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


IMGP3762devbw by p.g604, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_2260 by thoska_photo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


City Hall and The Shard by iwroteforluck, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


Minoritenkirche, Vienna by iwroteforluck, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Las Vegas, USA*


Las Vegas strip by iwroteforluck, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona, USA*


Grand Canyon by iwroteforluck, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


Schonbrunn Palace, Vienna by iwroteforluck, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


Smoke - Washington by DouhYah, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Building - Boston by DouhYah, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Gargoyle in Notre Dame, Paris - Gárgola en Notre Dame, París by RobertoHerreroT, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Four Towers Business Area, Madrid - Cuatro Torres Business Area, Madrid by RobertoHerreroT, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Melbourne, Australia*


Flinders Street Station, Melbourne, EXPLORED by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brisbane, Australia*


Qantas, 747 - VH-OJS, "Hamilton Island" by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dubai, UAE*


Dubai 2012, B&W by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Gold Coast Skyline by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brisbane, Australia*

Brisbane City with fog lifting. 2013 by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Venice, Italy*


Grande Canal, Venice by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris Street by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brisbane, Australia*


Giants by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Sacre Coeur, Paris 2008 by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Gold Coast Skyline - BW by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de la Napoule, rovence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur - France*










Château de la Napoule by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










city boy by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee, Wisconsin. USA*










Pabst Theater by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris*










Paris, dog by HDR-newaddict, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour Galfetti *
Lausanne
Suisse - Switzerland










Tour Galfetti by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pilsen Czech Republic*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abandonned...Milwaukee, WI. USA*










Solvay Coke by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suisse - Switzerland*










Dark Highway by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pilsen - Czech Republic*










Pilsen Cathedral by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madison, wisconsin. USA*










Riders Of The State by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy*










The Spiral Stairs of Vatican, Rome, Italy (II) :: HDR by :: Artie | Photography ::, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Pierre-de-Bresse *
Saône-et-Loire
Bourgogne - France










Château de Pierre-de-Bresse by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hauptbahnhof, Berlino, Germania - Train Station in Germany - bw HDR*










Hauptbahnhof, Berlino, Germania - Train Station in Germany - bw HDR by Paolo Margari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai Jinmao Tower*










table with a view by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Mendota, Madison,WI. USA*










Lake Mendota by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*East coast of Korea*









by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montreal Light Show, Canada*










Montreal Light Show by 007emperor, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour de Sauvabelin*
Lausanne
Suisse - Switzerland










Next Step by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yanan Lu / Kaixuan Lu - Shanghai, China*










standing on the corner by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madison, WI, USA*










Madison, WI by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*McGill University - Arts Building, Montreal, Canada*










McGill University - Arts Building by 007emperor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


Chertsey Rd A316 near Twickenham by Maciej Tatarka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grave - Netherlands*


DSC05833 by Jaap Berghoef, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Untitled by milan syangbo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pompeii - Italy*


Admiring Pompeii by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Bristol Temple Meads by Sharpy Shooter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toulouse - France*


Toulouse Place St George by Sharpy Shooter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Bristol Temple Meads Platform 12 by Sharpy Shooter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


way by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf – Germany*


sunny days in Düsseldorf by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamilton - New Zealand*


greenhouse by ianzmackie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff – UK*


Look into the ball by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Omaha, Nebraska – US*


IR - Omaha, NE by dhelix33, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asheville, North Carolina – US*


Biltmore House - Asheville, North Carolina by dhelix33, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Keystone South Dakota – US*


Digital Black & White Conversion Set - Nikon D700 by dhelix33, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Globen, Stockholm by PhotoHenning, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


street 10/15 - night in rome by renzo.vetturelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Midtown, Manhattan, NYC by PhotoHenning, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna *


On the right track? by tales from transdanubia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England – UK*


Discovery Park by micky b2, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florence, Italy*


Basilica of Saint Mary of the Flower - Florence by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Venice, Italy*


St Mark's Basilica, Venice Italy 2012 by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Francisco, USA*


Foggy Footbridge by RZ68, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Eiffel Tower Paris, April 2008 by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hanoi, Vietnam*


Hanoi by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


Zürich by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Valencia by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monaco*


Monaco Grand Prix 2014 by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Venice, Italy*


Venedig / Venice / Venezia by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


Zürich by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


Zürich by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Valencia by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monaco*


Monaco Grand Prix 2014 by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


Zürich by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monaco*


Monaco Grand Prix 2014 by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monaco*


Monaco Grand Prix 2014 by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Monaco*


Monaco Grand Prix 2014 by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bangkok, Thailand*


Untitled by seua_yai, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Boston, USA*


India Street by NorthFla, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Parma, Italy*
Church in Parma by Edward Dalmulder, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Pavia, Italy*

pavia by pianlux, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Erfurt, Germany*

Erfurt IV by Christian Doelz Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Valletta, Malta*

Valletta Balconies by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Teluk Intan, Perak, Malaysia*


Leaning Tower - Teluk intan Malaysia - Black and white by seanlan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eiffel Tower B&W - Paris, France*










Eiffel Tower B&W - Paris, France by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tomb of Lyautey - Paris, France*










Tomb of Lyautey - Paris, France by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Napoleon's Tomb - Paris, France*










Napoleon's Tomb - Paris, France by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Theatre of Marcellus B&W (Teatro de Marcelo) - Rome, Italy*










Theatre of Marcellus B&W (Teatro de Marcelo) - Rome, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence Cathedral (Il Duomo di Firenze) B&W - Florence, Italy*










Florence Cathedral (Il Duomo di Firenze) B&W - Florence, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W Santorini, Greece*










B&W Santorini, Greece by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Marks Basilica B&W - Venice, Italy*










St. Marks Basilica B&W - Venice, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fireworks at Epcot B&W - Orlando, Florida*










Fireworks at Epcot B&W - Orlando, Florida by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arch of Constantine B&W - Rome, Italy*










Arch of Constantine B&W - Rome, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*1955 Pontiac Star Chief B&W - Varadero, Cuba*










1955 Pontiac Star Chief B&W - Varadero, Cuba by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shake B&W - Koh Phangan, Thailand*










Shake B&W - Koh Phangan, Thailand by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waimea Valley B&W - Oahu, Hawaii*










Waimea Valley B&W - Oahu, Hawaii by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heading North B&W - Orlando, Florida*










Heading North B&W - Orlando, Florida by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower - Oahu, Hawaii*










Tower - Oahu, Hawaii by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*National Capitol Building HDR - Havana, Cuba*










National Capitol Building HDR - Havana, Cuba by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colosseum B&W - Rome, Italy*










Colosseum B&W - Rome, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Nicola in Carcere - B&W - Rome, Italy*










San Nicola in Carcere - B&W - Rome, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roman Forum B&W - Rome, Italy*










Roman Forum B&W - Rome, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Altare della Patria (National Monument to Victor Emmanuel II) - Rome, Italy*










Altare della Patria (National Monument to Victor Emmanuel II) - Rome, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sun Peaks, Colombie-Britannique, Canada*










Sunburst - HDR by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Tower - London, England*










London Tower - London, England by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Happy Panda - Honolulu - Oahu, Hawaii*










Happy Panda - Honolulu - Oahu, Hawaii by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridge of Sighs - Venice, Italy*










Bridge of Sighs - Venice, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fira - Santorini (Thira), Greece*










Fira - Santorini (Thira), Greece by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre Dame B&W - Paris, France*

]









Notre Dame B&W - Paris, France by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luxembourg Gardens - Paris, France*










Luxembourg Gardens - Paris, France by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Mark's Square B&W - Venice, Italy*










St. Mark's Square B&W - Venice, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arc de Triomphe - Paris, France*










Arc de Triomphe - Paris, France by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ambrosio Cave - Varadero, Cuba*










Ambrosio Cave - Varadero, Cuba by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W Elephant - Honolulu Zoo - Oahu, Hawaii*










B&W Elephant - Honolulu Zoo - Oahu, Hawaii by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Louvre - Paris, France*










Louvre - Paris, France by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre Dame B&W - HDR - Paris, France*










Notre Dame B&W - HDR - Paris, France by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*National Capitol Building - Havana, Cuba*










National Capitol Building - Havana, Cuba by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colosseum B&W - Rome, Italy*










Colosseum B&W - Rome, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puppy Love - B&W, Edmonton Northlands, Edmonton, Alberta, Canada*










Puppy Love - B&W by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Mark's Basilica B&W - Venice, Italy*










St. Mark's Basilica B&W - Venice, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arc de Triomphe - Paris, France*










Arc de Triomphe - Paris, France by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eiffel Tower B&W - Paris, France*










Eiffel Tower B&W - Paris, France by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pantheon B&W - Rome, Italy*










Pantheon B&W - Rome, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fira - Santorini (Thira), Greece*










Fira - Santorini (Thira), Greece by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Brévine
Suisse - Switzerland*










Alone by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jeju, South Corea*










bench in the sun by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee War Memorial, WI. USA*










Milwaukee War Memorial by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montreal, Canada*










ave du parc - HDR in B&W by 007emperor, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Point of Ayre - Isle of Man*










Point of Ayre - Isle of Man HDR by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*James Building
ca. 1906-1907
Chattanooga, TN. USA*










Night Lights XI by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Framed Empire State, NY. USA*










Framed Empire State by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Futuroscope, France*










Futuroscope, France by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morskogen, Norway*










The long way home by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge infrared, London. UK*










Tower Bridge infrared by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Solitary bliss by jaypur211, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai – India*


Teppam Festival by Bhuvnesh Mutha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moran State Park – US*


Rock Wall by Jonathan Miske, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome* 


* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


BH 26386bw by kgvuk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


flying saucer by Raul Vazquez-RVG image, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon – France*


Hall by ebphotografix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon – France*


St Exupéry by ebphotografix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newburgh, NY – US*


Bridge across snowy Hudson River at Newburgh, New York. by ljewler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hallstatt – Austria*


Hallstatt by Stephan.S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal – Canada*



Old Montreal by .sl., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


MetLife building by -ebphoto-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome* 


* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei - Taiwan*


taipei station, taiwan by ciao.fotografica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essex – UK*


Pack your Trunk by Asarum Images (asarumimages.weebly.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barrow Hill - UK*


BH 26349bw by kgvuk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


InExplore by Andrew Moi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The South Bank Bustle by dolbinator1000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Traffic lights... by Harry Pesq, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lancashire – UK*


270211 sillhouette at Burrs by Nigel Gresley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto – Portugal*


Untitled by bruno costa gomes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yuanyang – China*


PC230439 by |SiLeNcE|, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg – Russia*


Art Exhibition in Annenkirche by remizova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edingburh - UK*


Wet And Windy. by knicksen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas – US*


WestJet 1353 by damneardone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Andrews, Scotland - UK*


St Andrews, Scotland by Mark it zero!!!!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viña del mar – Chile*


distancia tonal by didecus., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Letná Park by Juha Helosuo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Brevin - France*


Untitled by intemporelbybb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yuchi – Taiwan*


金龍山 by 寶特瓶1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Silhouette by Charn High ISO Low IQ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Sunset in Shanghai - Bing An Avenue - China by laurent.liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
P1000741 by denn22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
MUNAL's Façade #1 by javierEQ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
First day in the sun by The Fuji street shooter, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Padova, Italy*

Ho sbagliato tutto nella vita by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
A Tuesday morning in downtown West Berlin by GreigStott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Feline Skyline by Polar Impressions / Polar Extremes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
_DSF5871 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chciago Skyline by photographyacrossamerica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Music Of The Street ¸.•*¨*•♫♪ by Anne J.ღ OFF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Coffee, tea? The smile is for free by camille gili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
View from the Bridge by Xmural, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Downhill by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
D7100_JLF1657.jpg by LatyrF, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Futuroscope, France*










Futuroscope, France by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The new Skoger church at night, just before Christmas. Built in 1885 in neo-gothic style. Norway*










Skoger nye kirke by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wells Cathedral - Infrared, England (UK)*










Wells Cathedral - Infrared by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Waiting for spring. by Mac H (media601), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New jersey – US*


lines by SistirikPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai – India*


It's Lunch time by BALAJI SEETHARAMAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London by rickyban5, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olonzac – France*


clocher sous cloche by javascript://gaspaston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


Su Firenze by Martina Soriani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luxembourg *


Jardin du LUXEMBOURG by thieulson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester - UK*


Escalating | Manchester | 2015 by ownphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Skating the dragon by _anab_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Trajan'sColumn by wisely2015, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


,,, by ..ing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


365/70 by takiuz1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Botanical gardens Melbourne by Michele Guajana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vagli di Sotto - Italy*


Vagli di sotto, Garfagnana, fondo della diga con villaggio. La diga viene prosciugata ogni 10 anni, per manutenzione. by Michele Guajana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Monument in front of Parliament house Melbourne city by Michele Guajana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Altare della Patria shrine of remembrance, inside by Michele Guajana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hobart - Australia*


Concrete mixer steel sculpture, on the terrace in front of MONA museum in Hobart, Tasmania, Australia. by Michele Guajana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Basilica di San Miniato al Monte by Martina Soriani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales - UK*


FANG 1-2 Mono by benstaceyphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eggborough, England - UK*


The Cloud Maker by Goose Noir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


IMG_3689 by Bullettooth1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*



IMG_4220 by Bullettooth1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


IMG_3904 by Bullettooth1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


PARIS by toyaguerrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Hague - Netherlands*


The Pyramid by Maurits Verbiest, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Padma River - Bangladesh*


The Crossing Over by Extin©ted DiPu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belfast - UK*


Titanic Belfast by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tyne Brdige - UK*


Tyne Bridge B&W by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Container ship Cap San Tainaro at Buenos Aires by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille – France*


Ruelle by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales – UK*


Morning in the mist by A_Cro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath -UK*


Alley by rees_wj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gemenos - France*


Black & White Chapel by steph13170, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

Modestino by MarcoGiorgiPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riomaggiore, Liguria - Italy*



Riomaggiore ITALY by Felix Vila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vernazza - Italy*



Vernazza CINQUE TERRE by Felix Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Mente e Corpo São V by pedroalves44, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Winconsin countryside, U.S.A.*
DSC04370.omi by nordamerica1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Glasgow, U.K.*
3 Amigos by Neo7Geo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
still a cold place by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oak Beck (Harrogate, U.K.)*
Oak Beck by windymills, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice street by MassiVerdu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami Downtown by kraenkly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio, U.S.A.*
the church #2 by morbec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris' Whiteless Winter by baldr.almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC07325.jpg by jeremie.demangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Salthouse Dock, Liverpool by Dave Mawer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Disko bay, Greenland*
Disko Bay - Ilulissat, Greenland by Robert Moran., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vesturhorn, Iceland*
Iceland: Vesturhorn in black and white by Nick L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alaska (U.S.A.)*
Mountain Slide - Alaska by JLS Photography - Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


January storm by bjornvald, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Who asked for nothing and got just that? by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Saudanes lighthouse by bjornvald, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Porto, Portugal*


Old Porto by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Hungerford Bridge by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


All gone, just ghost dancing by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Cherish the certainty of now by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Kyoto, Japan*

Circle View by m_a__s_a, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lytham Windmill *
A shot of the green and windmill in Lytham, Lancashire, England.










Lytham Windmill by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pantheon - HDR - Paris, France*










Pantheon - HDR - Paris, France by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Great hall inside the British museum, London.*










Great Hall, British Museum by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duomo - Florence, Italy*










Duomo - Florence, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The beauty of hope valley in the Peak district national park and the beast which is Hope Cement works. England*










Beauty And The Beast by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Statue in Piazza della Signoria - Florence, Italy*










Statue in Piazza della Signoria - Florence, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blackpool Black And White, England*










Blackpool Black And White by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lancaster alleyway, England*










Lancaster alleyway by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vatican B&W - Vatican City, Italy*










Vatican B&W - Vatican City, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lancaster Castle, England*










Lancaster Castle by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Classic Cars B&W - Havana, Cuba*










Classic Cars B&W - Havana, Cuba by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot at Liverpool Anglican cathedral.. UK*










The Truce by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roman Sculpture B&W - Rome, Italy*










Roman Sculpture B&W - Rome, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A shot of my pal Gary taking a shot on the beach at Blackpool..
Mono conversion..UK*










Photographer In Action by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W Colosseum - Rome, Italy*










B&W Colosseum - Rome, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singleton Old Firestation, England*










Singleton Old Firestation by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Albert, Alberta, Canada*










Train Tracks - B&W - HDR by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle Hill Lancaster *
A night shot of Castle Hill in Lancaster, Lancashire, England.










Castle Hill Lancaster by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palazzo Vecchio B&W - Florence, Italy*










Palazzo Vecchio B&W - Florence, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reflection at the Point of Ayre bw (Isle of Man. UK)*










Reflection at the Point of Ayre bw by IMAGES FROM MAN., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Chattanooga, Tennessee. USA*










Night Lights VIII by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hearst Tower NYC - B&W, USA*










Hearst Tower NYC - B&W by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisboa - Castelo Sao Jorge, Portugal*










Lisboa - Castelo Sao Jorge by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fog at night at the Telenor Fornebu building. Eerie atmosphere. Norway*










Out of this world by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millenium Bridge - London, UK*










Millenium Bridge - London by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Notre-Dame by Dee_De, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Trocadero by Dee_De, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Eiffel Night by Dee_De, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Naples by Dee_De, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Vertigo in Panoramapunkt by Dee_De, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Antichi riflessi by Dee_De, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

.... by Dee_De, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Beauty And The Beach by rosiebondi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16926882261/in/explore-2015-03-25


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sta by JoshHamUK, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Hallgrímskirkja (Long version) by claustral, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Lucerne by D A Scott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Eye of the storm by D A Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


S3429 by Lucas Lima 37, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Untitled by capturedbyakilina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Containers at Buenos Aires port by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Panorama by Paul Mullins Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*hautefort - France*


Hautefort, Dordogne by Romain Gangloff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ofenmauer - Monte muro pustertal by +Mongol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Partinico, Sicily - Italy*


Mystic River by Sergio Bizzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona - Italy*


Verona Fortress by Charlotte Lundqvist Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_0519_edit by rgabbert1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Royal naval college, Greenwich by roomanald1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


F18 Hornet Swiss Air force by Rami Khanna-Prade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Untitled by ivan_ko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Giovanni Rotondo - Italy*


San Giovanni Rotondo by nigth B/W by Dimm'S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angkor Wat – Thailand*


Angkor Wat (Mono) by jcbkk1956, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puglia – Italy*


Via Crucis by Dimm'S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York *


The flying turtle by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
B&W by josephzohn | flickr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puglia*


Centro storico by Dimm'S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf – Germany*


Ferris wheel by ThorstenKoch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Mamá Guggenheim by CROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


Köln_main by Stefan Ammerschuber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburg – UK*


Edinburgh, dusk by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bremen - Germany*


Bremen – Germany
Harbor in bremen by breboy2014, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Hierro II by vivas12, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by maksi paranggi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Menacing skyline by Nigel Hannant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Silo #5 Vs Daniel McAllister by L.L.T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kiel canal – Germany*


Young and Old by Atlan130, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg – Germany*


Platz am Rathaus, Hamburg by benn_riis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malmo - Sweden*


Non Violence sculpture by Mr Exploding, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata – India*


|| Tranquillity || by Sankalan786, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


A rainy day in Amsterdam by graatsie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salou - Spain*


Somos sombras fugaces, polvo en el viento... by Juan J. Márquez (en otros menesteres), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Another wander through the Olympic Park by Mark Brocklehurst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens – Greece*


Untitled by behemot32, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Charles Bridge, Prague by iwroteforluck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Trocadero, Paris by francoisleroy1965, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galicia - Spain*



Paseo de los olivos by alfonsopereira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


ephemeral landscapes#73 by _des_Ong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


)( by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malaga - Spain*


Up again. by Javier DíazG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Stilt walkers 2 by -dow-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


28102014-DSC00145.jpg by Maffe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza – Spain*


Monegros Desert féstival 2013 by gaudiramonebyn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


I Just Have To Make One More Call, He Said by an untrained eye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lausanne – Switzerland*


En Ligne de Mire by an untrained eye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Winton – US*


winton 3 by tearapen73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid *


Nightmare by RaulHudson1986, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadiz - Spain*


La caleta by migante99, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Machu Picchu - Peru*



Machu Picchu by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Chios, Greece*


Chios by Andrekal, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Nara, Japan*

DSC_5067 by HaroGenki, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Ellora, India*

Untitled by nathan.c.potter, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Las Vegas, USA*

Las Vegas - January 2015-43 by ryanjgabbard, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sydney, Australia*


Above by NorthFla, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sydney, Australia*


After the Rain by NorthFla, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Untitled by GBLPhotographer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Switzerland*


Wat Srinagarindravararam by fon., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Skeleton by Jaime Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


New York Stock Exchange by ncs1984, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Couple at the Manhattan Bridge at night, New York by ncs1984, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary*










Danubio by Leonardo Mattana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olmsted, Ohio. USA*










DSC_0055.jpg by mtfbwy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*POINT ARENA LIGHTHOUSE *
_California, USA_










POINT ARENA LIGHTHOUSE by Javi Cadiz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*










anyone hear me ? by side__cut, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Somewhere in Asia*










sunshine by Mr.LING^ ^, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York*










Gentleman by Denn-Ice, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guardians...*










Guardians by Stefania.Martino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisboa, Portugal*










Lisboa by living.amongst.the.crowd, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome*










Untitled by pere-dodu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*










PALNACKIE by B.GRISLY, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris*










Alone by KPictures Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Varenna, Lombardie, Italie*










Divided by a wall by Mario Ottaviani Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plage du Havre, Sainte-Adresse. France*










A la platja. 3 by Gat-tafaner, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Every cloud has a silver lining. Jardin des Tuileries, Paris.*










Chairs, chatterers and charm. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*End Of The Revolution 
Afternmath of the trouble in Kiev 2014*










End Of The Revolution by John M Newman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heiligenblut, Austria*










Trojerhof by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bank of Yokohama, Central Branch, Japan*










Bank of Yokohama, Central Branch by Masahiko Kuroki (a.k.a miyabean), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Straumshella a few miles outside Troms, Northern Norway. *










Straumshella by Kent Vegard Evjen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt velouxi lower north slopes, hidden, Greece .*










the frozen wave by papkostantin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour Eiffel, Paris, France*










Day or Night /\ Snow or Not by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nidarosdomen, Trondheim. Norway*










Nidarosdomen by Kent Vegard Evjen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venezia, Italy*










Bad day for business by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warsaw, Poland*










The only lonely museum in Krolikarnia by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sevilla, Spain*










Antonia Diaz by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marbella, Spain*










Choose Love by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loppi, Finland*










best of friends by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malaga, Spain*










Modern via dolorosa by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torero *
Sevilla, Spain










Torero by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Albufeira, Portugal*










Fishing in the sky by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Over Guadiana *
Spain and Portugal










Over Guadiana by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiesole, Italy*










Last look by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warsaw, Poland*










Great story by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Firenze, Italy*










Giving head by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alhambra, Spain*










Another World by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt. velouxi above clouds ! Hidden greece*










mind the view by papkostantin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pyramide du Louvre *
Paris - France










Pyramide du Louvre by Philippe Saire || Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

*Rome, Termini Train Station*

Stazione Termini - Roma by dasfsturm, on Flickr


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

*London*

Point of view - London by dasfsturm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Hongqiao Central Park, Shanghai, China*










New Hongqiao Central Park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Band Of Brothers, Madison, WI. USA*










Band Of Brothers by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torremolinos, Spain*










four thirty by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ronda, Spain*










Unnamed by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ronda, Spain*










Camino by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ronda, Spain*










Ronda by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Totrremolinos, Spain*










We are all just jamon by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Asuncion de Maria *
Andalusia, Spain










Asuncion de Maria by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malaga, Spain*










The Moors by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malaga, Spain*










Malaga by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malaga, Spain*










Separate Ways by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*










The News by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Majdanek, Poland*










"We had no idea" by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Majdanek, Poland*










Accomodation by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grunwald, Poland*










Meeting in Grunwald by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warsaw, Poland*










Shapes by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warsaw, Poland*










The Watch by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mokotow, Warsaw, Poland*










Grandmas hut by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*










Garden by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mazury, Poland*










Two in the rain by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mazury, Poland*










One-legged stork by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warsaw, Poland*










Heroes dont have holidays by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona - Italy*


Verona by silvano_rucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


City Chambers. by knicksen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toul An Hery - France*


20150322__DSC1197-Modifier-4.jpg by sebastien le guillerm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fuji Mount - Japan*


Mount Fuji by Ehud Lavon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


bridge by deszpuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Common bottlenose dolphins by SamGold Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hiroshima - Japan*


Miyajima Otorii by nuttyaika, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto - Japan*


KYOTO by bamboo123stick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miwaukee - US*


Inside Out IV by In Wonder Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington, DC - US*


Metro Center by lsmadison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris Opera House 7 by John Velocci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piemonte - Italy*


Campa cesana by MILESI FEDERICO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago *


When Life imitates Art by Greg @ Montreal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki - Finland*


OXYGENOL by Eetu maa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisbon by sywater, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Bustling Nightlife Prague by J. Shuttleworth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Ski by itarugra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague
*

Týnský chrám by Petr Horak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bermuda island *


Dockyard Bermuda by BDA Rebel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L1080653 by Jeffrey (Y.C) Huang, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ribatejo, Portugal*


Sowing Hope by trisha2hoque1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chaumont Castle, France*


Chaumont Castle by trisha2hoque1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Rush by Jekurantodistaja, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Louisiana, USA*


Cabin II by Jekurantodistaja, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Black Christmas by Jekurantodistaja, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Valokarnevaalit! by Jekurantodistaja, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sound of Light - Netherlands*










Sound of Light - STORM by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grossglockner Hochalpenstrasse, Austria*










Dark Clouds by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sound of Light - Netherlands*










Sound of Light .... by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grossglockner Hochalpenstrasse, Austria*










Heiligenblut by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calatrave - Fine Art (Netherlands)*










Calatrave - Fine Art by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesky Krumlov, Czec Rep*










Blow so I can fly by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port of Rotterdam - Black and White*










Port of Rotterdam - Black and White by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesky Krumlov, Czec Republic*










Modern Times Pirates by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Umbria, Italy*










Umbria ... by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesky Krumlov, czec Rep*










The shop by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Umbria, Italy*










Rain is coming ... by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesky Krumlov, Czec Republic*










Cesky Krumlov by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grossglockner Hochalpenstrasse, Austria*










The Drive by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gate to London . UK*










Gate to London ... by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the walk *
st.marina walking on the train bridge










the walk by papkostantin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SIPG Tower - Shanghai, China*










SIPG Tower - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cleveland, ohio. USA*










Old Path by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Chattanooga, TN. USA*










City Streets IX by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gotham City - New York City*










Gotham City - New York City by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cap Fréhel, Bretagne, France*










Cap Fréhel, Bretagne, France by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*










Amsterdam in September by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snow on Royal York Crescent (B&W), Bristol, England*










Snow on Royal York Crescent (B&W) by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Alone (revisited) by David Ball Landscape Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Against the Wall by thorvaala, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown location

Escalator by patrikpunktpatrik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

isolation (revisit).... by Correy.Bratton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Cloudy afternoon by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Five trees by Turnvater Janosch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

something has gone wrong in scarboro by Aces & Eights Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Hélicoïdal by Valentin le luron, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Monument Valley 07 by arsamie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown location

Still bare (Explored) by 5Diii, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Chioggia by silvano_rucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Village in China*


Chinese Village by wilsonchong888, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamilton, Ontario - Canada*


perkins block by donna leitch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasilia - Brazil*


The Brazilian National Museum by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Concarneau - France*


La ville close de Concarneau à marée basse. by RonanDavalan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz - France*


Biarritz à marée basse. by Savanou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
MAM - RJ by edsonferreirafotografo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


"Boat" by Zhu Jin Shi by KL.Lau 淡淡交會過 各不留下印, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Downtown tram by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


\oo/ by juergen_lindemann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


.. by ela dzimitko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Bibliothèque François Mitterand (Paris) by Spont91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Wren over Blackfriars by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by tobi.heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Nocturnal Budapest by Writeinlight, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Instabul, Turkey*


Istanbul- Galata brdge 2014-7762 by dimstavaris, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Juan mountains, Colorado*


Grenadiers by jaylarson, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Toronto, Canada*


Chill by imad daoud, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Emerald Peak, Yoho National Park, Canada*


Emerald Peak Summit Ridge, Yoho National Park. by Paul Zizka Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Briksdal, Norway*


Briksdal by TimerTom, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*A church in the Canton of Ticino, Switzerland*


Church in the sky whit diamonds by Scossadream, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kirkjufell, Iceland*


FLOW by Nick green2012, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Dolomites, Trentino Alto-Adige, Italy*


Dolomiti di Sesto - Croda dei Toni by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hills in California, US*


california by mav_at, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ipanema, Brazil*


IPANEMA - BLACK & WHITE by RUY BARROS - PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Houses in Washington state, US*


Untitled by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Noite Rio de Janeiro - Pão de Açucar - Sugar Loaf by mariohowat, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Seattle and Mt. Rainier, Washington, US*


Seattle and Mt. Rainier by JM Clark Photography (jamecl99), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Melasti Waterfall, Bali, Indonesia*


Melasti Waterfall by farizun amrod, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kranhäuser, GER, BW*










Three II by Carlos Lacano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*6th Street, ATX, Austin, TX. USA*










6TH STREET, ATX - AQ5P8384 by Jeff Vaillancourt , on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bingen am Rhein, Germany*










Am Niederwalddenkmal by .rog3r1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oporto ang Gaia general view. Vila Nova de Gaia, Portugal*










Through my eyes you reach my soul | Através dos meus olhos tu atinges a minha alma by pavasman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich. Germany*










Reach out for the Clouds by Blendenfehler, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arctic Tide, Norway*










Arctic Tide by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forest (Unknown place)*










Just The Way Im Feeling by hammermad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bâle, Switzerland*










Bâle by Bruno MATHIOT, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*










Untitled by mrkristian 1971, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Son of Protagoras by MTO.*










Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Siena Tuscany, Italy*










Lonely in Siena by aarnokurkela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaza del Mar, Marbella (Spain)*










Crossed Diagonals :: HDR :: BW by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santander Central Hispano Tower a.k.a Torre Negra at AZCA, Madrid (Spain).*










Torre Negra :: HDR :: BW by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torre Caja Madrid, CTBA , Madrid (Spain)*










The Framed Tower :: HDR :: BW by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torre Sacyr Vallehermoso, CTBA , Madrid (Spain).*










Under Eurostars Madrid Tower Ground Floor :: HDR :: BW by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*76 Mirrors - Royal Fort Gardens - Bristol, England*










76 Mirrors - Royal Fort Gardens - Bristol (ND110) by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swans on the canal, Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Swans on the canal by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wolves in the forrest, Mercantour, France*










Wolves in the forrest, Mercantour, France by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney Opera House - After Dark, Australia*










Sydney Opera House - After Dark by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Chattanooga, Tennessee. USA*










City Streets VIII by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










Untitled by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Cleveland, Ohio, USA*










Watchful Eye by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Xujiahui - Shanghai. China*










night bridge by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*old train bridge in st. marina (USA)*










the bridge2 by papkostantin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Netherlands*










Foto-opdracht De Hef 4 by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Singapore, Singapore*
CommemoratIng Lee Kuan Yew by sesamest74, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mx655 - Y si by Alexis Lecoq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Downtown by Szejbi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC_3589 by Francisco J. Lauriño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Národka by kaddafi210, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by george acholos2012, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


Igor Mitoraj statue in Rynek Główny by Mr Exploding, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wurzburg – Germany*



facade by blaendwaerk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ivano – Ukraine*


Sell to buy by mavrek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague* 


Žižkov Television Tower by Mr Exploding, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland*


I-5 Portland by sjstudionw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago *


The L by adamvillani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Axalp by Ric Capucho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Untitled by ivan_ko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NY by jk2max, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaoxing - China*


Shaoxing china by wensheng68, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Tower Bridge, London by jraftopo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


The old and the new by nickkernick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cusco - Peru*


Lights by estrellavivancophotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


After the British Museum by harold.whatever, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Joao Pessoa – brazil *


Estação Cabo Branco – Ciência, Cultura e Artes (João Pessoa-PB) Oscar Niemeyer Project by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Recife – Brazil*


Palácio da Justiça (Recife-PE) by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newark - US*



untitled-9765-Edit.jpg by Noth1ng 2 Off3r, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
A little street photography / Un poco de fotografía callejera by Trensamiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*



Towards Candlemaker Row. by knicksen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin sights by thefascinatingeveryday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Thessaloniki - Greece


Greece, Thessaloniki by Epsilon68 - Street and Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fargo - US*


ghosttown sw by a-thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Greece*
Straight Ahead, Methoni, Greece by nouregef, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arches national Park - US*


Formations in black and white by madzack385, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*



Aliens have landed!! by w.mekwi photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


STREET PHOTOGRAPHY PARIS 32/365 by CreART Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wisconsin - US*


Wisconsin State Capitol by patrickkuhl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Provence - France*


FRANCE - Provence , röm. Aquädukt Pont du Gard (Serie), 12514/4883 by roba66 ("back again, slowly"), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flushing - Netherlands*


_3014810 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

London, England, UK


Silent City by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Stockholm, Sweden


View of Stockholm by Ambra Marras, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Cologne, Germany


Kolnerdom and Hohenzollern bridge at night by shivamgulati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Tai Chi by mfhiatt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16965827606/in/explore-2015-03-31


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

30th Street Station, Philadelphia, US

Entry by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philadelphia, US

Channels by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Center City, Philadelphia PA, US

Angel by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philadelphia, US

Perspective: Architecture by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Atlantic City, NJ, US

Rough Surf by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Atlantic City, NJ, US

Crazy Mouse by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Boardwalk, Atlantic City, NJ, US

Under the Boardwalk by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philadelphia, US

Opposing Forces by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philadelphia, US

Evil Tower- by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philadelphia, US

Reflections in Architecture by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Architectural Jumble by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuatro Caminos, Madrid*










The Windsor Tower Reborns, The New El Corte Inglés Tower :: HDR :: BW by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise in the Dolomites, Italy*










Sunrise in the Dolomites by Daniel Schwabe, on Flick


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clouds Vanishing On Arganzuela Footbridge, Madrid, Spain*










Clouds Vanishing On Arganzuela Footbridge :: BW by servalpe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A fiery storm and high winds cross the Paine Massif and Lake Nordenskjold, in the Torres del Paine National Park, Patagonia, Chile.*










Wind over Nordenskjold by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skógar river waterfall, Iceland*










Skógar river waterfall by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Pehoe, Chile*










Lake Pehoe by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clouds over Cuernos del Paine b&w *
Seen in the Torres del Paine National Park, Patagonia, Chile.










Clouds over Cuernos del Paine b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Currumbin Rocks in the Blue Hour, Australia*










Currumbin Rocks in the Blue Hour by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palle di San Martino panorama I b&w *
A three image panorama of this well known group of peaks in the Italian Dolomites










Palle di San Martino panorama I b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skyscrapers in La Défense, Paris*










Tour EDF by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirra rocks 
A long exposure during sunset. Wales*










Kirra rocks by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Great reflections on this skyscraper at La Defense, Paris, France*










Tour Total by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The power of Skógafoss waterfall in Iceland*










Skógafoss up close by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Arche *
La Defense, Paris










Grand Arche by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church in Vik, Iceland*










Church in Vik, Iceland by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Riva del Garda morning, Italy*










Riva del Garda morning II by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocamadour *
Another quaint village perched on a cliff, in Southwest France.










Rocamadour by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beynac Cazenac Castle and village *
Seen from across the Dordogne river. France










Beynac Cazenac Castle and village by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Giovanni Church and Odle Range *
A little church in the middle of a grass field outside Santa Maddalena, in the Italian Dolomites










San Giovanni Church and Odle Range by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early morning light in Riva del Garda. Italy*










Riva del Garda morning I by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A waterfall on the Skógar river, above Skogarfoss. Iceland*










Skógar waterfall by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Areva Tower, Paris, France*










Areva Tower by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*c47 in Solheimansándur, Iceland*










c47 in Solheimansándur, Iceland by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skógafoss, Iceland*










Skógafoss, Iceland by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vik beach and Reynisdrangar, Iceland*










Vik beach and Reynisdrangar by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orvieto Street, Italy*










Orvieto Street by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Gregorio creek, California, USA*










San Gregorio creek by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Under the Tuscan Clouds, Italy*










Under the Tuscan Clouds by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walt Disney Concert Hall Detail, Los Angeles, CA. USA*










Walt Disney Concert Hall Detail by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shadow over the Empire State, NY. USA*










Shadow over the Empire State by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Avon Gorge (ND110 version), Bristol. England*










Avon Gorge (ND110 version) by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snarøya, Norway*










Dark skies by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snoqualmie Falls, WA. USA*










Snoqualmie Falls by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dresden Zwinger B&W Morning Light, Germany*










Dresden Zwinger B&W Morning Light by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Chattanooga, Tennessee. USA*










Night Lights VII by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Copia de DSC_3405b by Francisco J. Lauriño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
March 2015 - Week 10 by isabellatorrealba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Park of Madrid, Spain*
_MG_5837 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hiroshima – Japan*


Next Stage - Hiroshima,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


Couple shadows by Pierre Ricadat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varenna – Italy*


DSC_6238 by Enrico Tomè, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bobegno – Italy*


Church in Bovegno (BS) by Janus-Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schieno – Italy*


Dams by Enrico Tomè, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patanemo, Carabobo - Venezuela *



Reunion by annibolotin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Galeries Lafayette by RaphaelJa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avon - UK*



River Side by Alexander Jones - Documentary Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wanurejo - Indonesia*


DSC_0155 by Tango Charlot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Plimbare | A walk by nihilsineDeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niger river - Mali *



niger river by emiliano moro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niger river - Mali *


Festival on the Niger in Segou, sahel, mali by anthony pappone photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China *


Dynamic design symbols by Easy.Lam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bhaktapur - Nepal*


Bhaktapur10 by scramasacs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Beijingxi Railway Station by 龙颜大悦, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ho Chi Minh – Vietnam*


Saigon post. Saigon, Vietnam. Mar 28. 2015 by CiaoHo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Vision of Light IV; by MartinSylvester Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nayarit, Mexico*


Momentos. by Random Frame, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kerry, Ireland*


Kerry View by Neelly, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Limerick, Ireland*


Untitled by rbc.fm, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Limerick, Ireland*


Untitled by rbc.fm, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


DSC01769.jpg by Global Gallivant, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


P1100075.jpg by Global Gallivant, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ireland*


The View, Galtee mountains by cs82photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Admiralty Gate, London by FBK01, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wicklow, Ireland*


Light and shadows by dtrsommer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tennessee, USA*

Batman Building in Nashville, Tennessee by Denzil D, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Superman Sunset by Denzil D, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zeeland, Netherlands*


_3014810 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zeeland, Netherlands*


_2280246 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kathmandu, Nepal*


_C090235 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zeeland, Netherlands*


_3014707 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin Wasserbetriebe by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - Eiserner Steg, Birds on a string by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - Dark sky and clouds by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Manhattan Skyline, B&W by dpark_wgc, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*St. Magdalena and the Dolomites, Italy*


St. Magdalena / Santa Maddalena by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Penang, Malaysia*


S.K.Y.S.C.R.A.P.E.R by Sam Kranz, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Eystrahorn, Iceland*


Eystrahorn ~ Iceland by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Punchbowl Falls, Oregon, US*


Punch Bowl by Brian Pemberton, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Castle Mountain, Canadian Rockies*


Castle Mountain, Canadian Rockies by Martin Sojka .. www.VisualEscap.es, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Nordfjord, Norway*


Boat on lake by Bergen64, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Nantes, France*


Chacun dans son monde by dono heneman, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Godafoss, Iceland*


Its a Cold, Soft Fall by star_avi8r, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Upper Latourell Falls, Oregon*


Upper Latourell Falls 2 by Brian Pemberton, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Putrajaya Bridge, Malaysia*


Putrajaya Bridge 8 by Paul Mullins Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*BMW Headquarters, Munich, Germany*


Four Cylinder by _flowtation, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Old Town Pier, Tacoma, Washington, US*


Old Town Pier by llabe, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thunder Hole, Maine, US*


Thunder Hole Storm Waves by Nate Parker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hunter Cove, Maine, US*


Ice wall at Hunter Cove by Nate Parker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bubble Pond, Acadia National Park, Maine, US*


Bubble Pond Acadia by Nate Parker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*


Black & White by ►CubaGallery, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Masjid Putra, Putrajaya Malaysia*


W.O.N.D.E.R.S by Sam Kranz, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Vienna, Austria*


Tech Gate, Vienna by stano szenczi, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Old Orchard Beach, Maine, US*


Old Orchard Beach by Nate Parker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Jiulong Waterfalls, China*


Jiulong Waterfalls by Paul Mullins Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*La Provostiere, Pays de la Loire, France*


Calme monochrome by dono heneman, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cascade du Bras d'Annette, Réunion island*


Cascade du Bras d'Annette by dono heneman, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Singapore*


Singapore Panorama by Paul Mullins Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pulau Kerengga, Terengganu Malaysia*


R.E.S.T.I.N.G by Sam Kranz, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Florence, Italy*


Florence Mornings by Brian Pemberton, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hardangerfjord, Norway*


Waterfall, Hardangerfjord by Bergen64, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Usher Hall, Edinburgh, Scotland*


Curly Wurly by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rob Roy Glacier, New Zealand*


Diaphanous by JoshyWindsor, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*


Venice in Black & White by ChinellatoPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bramante staircase in the Vatican museums, Vatican City State, Italu*


Vatican Spiral b&w by dougdurhamphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cascades d'ouzoud, Morocco*


Daft Punk [Explored] by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Selangor, Malaysia*


Black Hole by Sam Kranz, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*View from Telok Tempoyak Fisherman Village in Penang, Malaysia*


Teluk Tempoyak by Sam Kranz, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Brandenburg Gate, Berlin, Germany*


Brandenburger Tor Berlin by K.H.Reichert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro Fitz Roy, Santa Cruz, Argentina*










Cerro Fitz Roy by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walt Disney Hall detail, L.A, USA*










Walt Disney Hall detail by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Surf at Pacifica, CA. USA*










Surf at Pacifica by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Birds at San Gregorio State Beach, CA. USA*










Birds at San Gregorio State Beach by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rubjerg Knude Fyr, Danemark*










Rubjerg Knude Fyr by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sutro Baths I b&w, CA. USA*










Sutro Baths I b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montréal, Québec, Canada*










Glass castle by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chrysler Building & flag *
Two icons in NYC










Chrysler Building & flag by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chrysler Building b&w II, NY. USA*










Chrysler Building b&w II by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Along the Straits of Magellan, Chile*










Along the Straits of Magellan by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuernos del Paine and Lago Grey, Chile*










Cuernos del Paine and Lago Grey by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place de la Concorde Fountain, Paris, France*










Place de la Concorde Fountain by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shipwreck in Ushuaia port, Argentina*










Shipwreck in Ushuaia port by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Salita dei Borgia, Roma*

]









La Salita dei Borgia, Roma by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lenticular clouds near Puerto Natales, Patagonia, Chile.*










ETs are coming! by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Terra de Fuego, Argentina*










Sky falling down by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ICA Stairs, Boston, Massachusetts, USA*










ICA Stairs by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Housatonic River, MA. USA*










Housatonic River by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kent Falls, Connecticut, USA*










Kent Falls by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Modern Sculpture, Berlin, Germany*










Modern Sculpture by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tempodrom, Berlin, Germany*










Tempodrom by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deutches Historiches Museum *
"Deutches Historiches Museum", Berlin, Germany, stairs, spiral, architecture, geometry, b&w










Deutches Historiches Museum by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berliner Dom & fountain*










Berliner Dom & fountain by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Holocaust memorial, Berlin, Germany*










Holocaust memorial by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reading on a bench *
Walking down Unter den Linden in Berlin, this scene caught my attention on a side street...










Reading on a bench by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tempodrom, berlin, Germany*










Tempodrom II by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deutches Historiches Museum, Germany*










Deutches Historiches Museum by Daniel Schwabe, on flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Michigan long exposure, IL. USA*
Taken in Evanston.










Lake Michigan long exposure by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loop, Chicago, Illinois, USA*










Fire escape shadows by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Staircase at the AIC, Chicago, Illinois, USA*










Staircase at the AIC by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trump Tower, Chicago, Illinois, USA*










Trump Tower by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago River & Wrigley Building*










Chicago River & Wrigley Building by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Bean, Chicago, Illinois, USA*










The Bean by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Embarcadero Center stairs, Financial District, San Francisco, California. USA*










Embarcadero Center stairs by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bay bridge, San Francisco. USA*










Bay bridge, San Francisco by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Paul's Cathedral, London, UK*










St Paul's Cathedral, London, UK by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Municipal park in Drammen. Norway*










Drammen park by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seattle, WA (USA)*










Seattle, WA by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague - Underworld*










Prague - Underworld by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Chattanooga, Tennessee. USA*










Night Lights VI by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Noordwijk, Netherlands*










Footprints by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cleveland, Ohio, USA*










Innerbelt Dreams by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai Pudong, China*










Tourist View 4 by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*mountain Vardousia, Greece*










mountain Vardousia by papkostantin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city *


Tomba di Pietro by nico vigenti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Madrid


\|/ by Sayman K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dobris - Czech republic*


Kostel nejsvětější trojice, Dobříš / Holy Trinity Church, by Petr Horak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trujillo - Spain*


Trujillo, cuna de Pizarro y Orellana by Jose Manuel Cano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sintra -Portugal*


Quinta Da Regaleira by PedroSolitario, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

divided into pieces by henny vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

utrecht stadskantoor-2 by henny vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

utrecht stadskantoor-1 by henny vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

station Delft by henny vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown Location

tree lined avenue by henny vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

..................... by henny vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown Location

the driving seat by henny vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown Location

mind your steps by henny vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown Location

round the corner by henny vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown Location

a world of fantasy by henny vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Around the city by Charl||e., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint-Petersburg, Russia. Central street by suxarik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Early spring by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warszawa (Warsaw) by stefanzachar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sao Paulo - Centro by AntonioA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Library of Alexandria (Alexandria, Egypt)*
Inside the new Library of Alexandria, Egypt. by XavierDuran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
photoofhteday22012015 by victorydesignsny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
King Edward Quay by 75Central Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Point - Milwaukee, WI. USA*










Rocked by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan skyline, NY. USA*










Manhattan skyline by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summerfield United Methodist Church - Milwaukee, WI . USA*










Of Stone by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Franz Josef Glacier up close, New Zealand*










Franz Josef Glacier up close by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westtown, Milwaukee, Wisconsin, USA*










Drink and Sleep by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Point - Milwaukee, WI, USA*










Rock Wash by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seen in Zhouzhang, near Shanghai. China*










Boats in canal by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kletzsch Park in Milwaukee, WI. USA*










A Frigid Moment by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Willows by the Potomac, WA. Canada*










Willows by the Potomac by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wauwatosa, WI , USA*










Christmas at the Lagoon by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Over the Southern Alps, Otago. NZ*










Over the Southern Alps by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wauwatosa, WI . USA*










Dusted Road by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Franz Josef Glacier, NZ*










Franz Josef Glacier by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Menomonee River as it passes through Charles Hart Park - Wauwatosa, WI . USA*










Christmas Day B&W by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tweed Heads, New South Wales, Australia*










Rocks by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moonlight in Twizel, NZ*










Moonlight in Twizel by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Daisy, Beale Street - Memphis, TN . USA*










The Daisy by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walt Disney Hall, L.A, CA. USA*










Walt Disney Hall by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A field on a foggy afternoon - Glendale, WI . USA*










Misty Grey by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bath Cathedral - Bath, UK*










Bath Cathedral - Bath, UK by Mathew Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Emilion, France*










St Emilion by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Maria in Trastevere, Roma (Italy)*










Santa Maria in Trastevere, Roma by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Charles's Church, Vienna - Moon Light, Austria*










St. Charles's Church, Vienna - Moon Light by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Chattanooga, Tennessee. USA*










Night Lights V by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beachclub O, Netherlands*










Beachclub O by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Goethe And Schiller, Cleveland. USA*










Goethe And Schiller by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Taxi ? by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*church, Tinos, Greece*










church by papkostantin, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Bayon temple, Cambodia*

Guardians of the Bayon by ollygringo, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Turin, Italy*

Untitled by djahier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Leeds, U.K.*
Canal Wharf in Leeds by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Utrecht, Holland*
haverstraat utrecht by gerben more, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zwolle, Holland*
Bridge and Clouds by Edwin van Nuil Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Killarney national park, Ireland*
Untitled by 3dchris89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chamonix mountains, France*
Chamonix Mountains B-W by PicOfJo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Whitburn arch, U.K.*
Whitburn Arch by BB Ramone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Wellington City by dcnzlogv2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Christchurch, New Zealand*
Huge Garden by DF digiphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
City Night 002 by g0rsty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Suva, Fiji*
Suva, Fiji by Willa33, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Tännforsen waterfall, Jämtland County, Sweden*:

Tännforsen by Heli Berg, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Paraeso Waterfall, South Korea 파래소폭포*









by me


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ujezd Pod - Czech republic*


Churchyard, Uzejd pod Troskami by Stevacek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anaheim - US*


Paradise Pier Waterfront - EXPLORE by Natalie Bell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam* 


Your library is your paradise by Peter Jaspers(busy), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami*


Miami, Florida, U.S.A. - The Magic City by jorgemolina37, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


OB Pier by JeremyRDavidson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arkansas - US*


"Water Paradise" by KellyShipp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wisconsin - US*


Motorcyclist's Paradise by HemalTrivedi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milford Sound - New Zealand*


Milford Sound, Miter Peak by bachamp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gold Coast - Australia*



Surfers Paradise, Australia (black and white) by burning_man, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anaheim - US*


Paradise in Fog by andy castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New mexico - US*


Groove-y Dunes by Rick Goldwasser Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii - US*


Stairway to Heaven (Haiku Stairs) by dakotabrinkert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*California - US*


The North State's Majestic Waterfalls (Part 10) by Pacific NW / Nor Cal Surveyor (775,000+ Thanks!!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piedmont - Italy*


Paradise by Alberto Montrucchio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albacete - Spain*


Biblioteca de los Depósitos del Sol (Albacete). by Recesvintus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anaheim - US*


Monochrome Monday: Paradise Pier by Natalie Bell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Serengeti - Tanzania*


Zebra Effect by zain-photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maldives *


Essential Maldives (COCOA ISLAND/MALDIVES) by Chi King, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waipio Valley, Hawaii - US*


Waipio Valley Waterfall Black and White by David Marx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*California - US*


Coastline at Laguna Beach in California (Black & White) by Scandblue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nisqually Vista - US*


[Group 1]-MRNP111105_18014_MRNP111105_18015-2 images-2 by LDELD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anaheim - US*


The Golden State in the Fog by andy castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maulbronn - germany*


Glimpse into Paradise by Andreas.Huppert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kasane - Botswana*


elephants in paradise by tara.m., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baa - Maldives*


Village in the Dhuni Kolhu by RD Crisp Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington State - US*



Approaching Fog, Reflection Lakes by fakelvis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonn - Germany*


Forest Fear by frischauge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calgary - Canada*


Spiderweb by pratyay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Dakota - US*


St. Olaf Lutheran Church BW-Abandoned North Dakota by j_piepkorn65, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo*


Tough guys by TerjeL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Radio City Music Hall by Michael Connell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Big Swell at the Quarry by matt_donovan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles*


Union Station - LA by BrentGoldman|Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne - Australia*


Tough Gym by pandawizard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite - US*

Yosemite Upper & Lower Falls by After Dark Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pian Grande, Castelluccio di Norcia, Italy*


Dining land by pietrowsky, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Spires of South Georgia*


The Spires of South Georgia by Kylefoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Loch Achtriochtan, Glencoe, Scotland*


Ice Flow - Loch Achtriochtan, Glencoe by David Hannah, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sand Dunes in California, US*


The Algodones Sand Dunes by Javier Pantoja, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rocky mountains, Alberta, Canada*


In the Rockies... by brianmurphy1950 ....Thanks For Your Visit, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*San Francisco, California, US*


San Francisco Sails 2 by G Edward M, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kauai, Hawaii, US*


Pier Action by bombeeney, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*String Lake, Wyoming, US*


String Lake Panorama by dfikar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund in Shanghai上海外灘 by Francis Shum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Old Town by TS446Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavic, Iceland*
Reykjavik Street Art by denver662, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Djurgården, April 1, 2015 by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan street life by mripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
26072014-Reichstag at night by Jean.M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Flatiron by Jauher Ali Nasir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
#COISADABOA - Treino RJ 28.07.12 (114) by nikecorre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
93 | 365: The Splash by phillytrax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Streets of Barcelona by Karl auf Fototour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Montparnasse by Papyricko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London tube, U.K.*
Stop by RoryO'Bryen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Black and white Dubai free HD wallpapers by Best free HD wallpapers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Methoni (Peloponnese), Greece*
Methoni castle b&w by and641, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Versailles, France*
Versailles by antwane_thibaud, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Emilion, Aquitaine, France*










Patience by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hall at Vatican Museum*










Hall at Vatican Museum by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cologne Cathedral and Hohenzollern Bridge, Germany*










Cologne Cathedral and Hohenzollern Bridge by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Chattanooga, TN. USA*










Night Lights IV by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Netherlands*










The Mermaid by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York*










Crossroads Of Humanity by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










evening fruit (B&W) by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Small church on tinos island, Greece*










church3 by papkostantin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*


Salvo y edificio de vidrio by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*


Salvo en contrapicada by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Villasor, Italy*


Via crucis Villasor by matta.eu, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Italy*


Sinnai Santa Barbara by matta.eu, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cagliari, Italy*


Cala mosca by matta.eu, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Fonni Murales by matta.eu, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Panorama drammatico by matta.eu, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Naples, Italy*


I N R I by imbroglionefiorentino, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Naples, Italy*


Naples splitter Spaccanapoli (street) by imbroglionefiorentino, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Silhouette by matta.eu, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Naples, Italy*


Winged lion and the cornucopia by imbroglionefiorentino, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Naples, Italy*


Napoli...buildings ?? by imbroglionefiorentino, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Naples, Italy*


Napoli Nisida by imbroglionefiorentino, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Naples, Italy*


Napoli....Mery ti amo ! by imbroglionefiorentino, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Naples, Italy*


NAPOLI VESUVIONEVE by imbroglionefiorentino, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Naples, Italy*


Procida Chiesa di SM delle Grazie by imbroglionefiorentino, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


Ponte "della Musica" A. Trovajoli / Armando Trovajoli Bridge "of Music" by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arpino, Italy*


Borgo nella nebbia / Town in the fog by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


Le nuvole sui fori / The Clouds on the Fora by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


Passeggio romano / Walking in Rome by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


Concerto su ruote / Concert on Wheels by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arpino, Italy*


Biancume / Whitening by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sora, Italy*


Sora dal ponte XX Settembre / Sora from "XX Settembre" bridge by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*L'Aquila, Italy*


Tramonto angolare / Angular sunset by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


Foro di Traiano e Basilica Ulpia / Trajan's Forum and Basilica Ulpia by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


Castel Sant'Angelo (Mausoleo di Adriano) / Castle of the Holy Angel (Mausoleum of Hadrian) by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


Fori Romani / Roman Forum by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


Mercati Traianei / Trajan's Market by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


Cupolone sul Tevere / "Cupolone" over the Tevere River by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Venice, Italy*


Squero San Trovaso Revisited by littletinperson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


#NewYork 2014 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## Rewder321 (Jun 10, 2013)

_Vienna, Austria_


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

London, England, UK


Untitled by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Chicago, USA


CloudGate (Chicago's Bean) by Fret Spider, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Grand Canyon from above II b&w, Arizona. USA









Grand Canyon from above II b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wauwatosa, WI. USA*










Down the Line by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yosemite from above, CA. USA*










Yosemite from above by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Part of the old Prospect Mall on the East side of Milwaukee, WI . USA*










Rejuvenation by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Latium, Italy*










Roman Forum by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Menomonee river, WI. USA*










Splash by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trajan Forum in the rain, Roma, Italy*










Trajan Forum in the rain by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Milwaukee Intermodal Station, USA*










Trains and Buses by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

*Frankfurt am Main* Germany

Taken a few days ago

Francoforte sul Meno by dasfsturm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roman Forum Panorama I b&w, Italy*










Roman Forum Panorama I b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Part of the original Pabst Brewery in Milwaukee, WI , USA*










Brewhouse 1880 by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Temple of Saturn and Septimus Severus Arch, Rome*










Temple of Saturn and Septimus Severus Arch by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Under the Wisconsin Ave bridge in Milwaukee, USA*










Walk in My Shoes, Follow My Footsteps by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fontana di Trevi detail, Roma, Italy*










Fontana di Trevi detail by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Power Windmills in Byron, WI. USA*










Circular Drag by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oceanus at Trevi Fountain b&w, Roma. Italy*










Oceanus at Trevi Fountain b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee, WI. USA*










Lines in the Dark by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Elias 
Created by Agostino Cornacchini in 1727. Vatican*










St Elias by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau Pontet Canet, Pauillac, Aquitaine, France*










Chateau Pontet Canet by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Children's games in Seattle waterfront, WA. USA*










Children's games in Seattle waterfront, WA by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Maria della Salute - Symmetric Elegance, Venice, Italy*










Santa Maria della Salute - Symmetric Elegance by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Chattanooga, Tennessee. USA*










Night Lights III by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Protection, Noordwijk. Netherlands*










Protection by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City, NY. USA*










City by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dockland - Shanghai. China*










dockland - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Balcony, Greece*










balcony by papkostantin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
30/365 by arif nurhakim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut - DT_14Mar2014_231958 by WAJY EFFECT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Duty of memory in the former ghetto by A.Hulot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw by citpelophotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2_DSC9617 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Morning light downtown Stockholm. by jbphoto.se_starting_over_again, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
With a little help of a comb... by toncheetah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
IMG_9853 by kayters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
GEDC0344 by Glovebr2008, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris *


Babel by BluRabbit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mosta – Malta*


Mosta Church - Inside by missdenise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Phillibert – France*


Race Day by eWan fotografik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dachau – Germany *


Dachau by christina20209, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool - UK*


The Church of Our Lady & St Nicholas, Liverpool, England by Dave Mawer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha *


Doha Magic by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami - US*



Miami, Florida, U.S.A. - The Magic City by jorgemolina37, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami - US*


Icon Brickell, 501 Brickell Avenue, Miami, Florida, U.S.A. by jorgemolina37, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Debod by La Burbuja en el espejo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mallemort – France*


Mallemort's Bridge by Laurent VALENCIA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Disney, Florida - US*


Disney Gothic Style by cynic_images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Disney, Florida – US*


Disney by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duisburg – Germany*


Tiger and Turtle (Duisburg) (VI) by manuela.martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo Electric by k2mogtin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minnesota - US *


A Split Rock Panorama. by A Brand New Minneapolis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto – Portugal*


Porto at Night - When people sleep, the lights make magic by Konrad Dwojak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


unusual-graphical-works25 by Dmitry Smirnov - www.DmiSmiPhoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Disney, Florida – US*


"Wishes" Fireworks at Walt Disney World's Magic Kingdom - Florida, 02/04/09 by Morven McPherson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Quai de l'Horloge by Photography by Nathanael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


unusual-graphical-works35 by Dmitry Smirnov - www.DmiSmiPhoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


unusual-graphical-works24 by Dmitry Smirnov - www.DmiSmiPhoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


The #MissionDistrict #Lifestyle: #hipsters, #DoloresPark, #Victorian #PaintedLadies and #dirty #cars by Tommy Noshitsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tashkent *


Khiva-central asia's magic by turkishraf, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A replica of the Greek Parthenon built in Nashville, TN . USA*










Parthenon by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ciudad Rodrigo cloister detail II b&w, Spain*










Ciudad Rodrigo cloister detail II b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Shelby Street Bridge in downtown Nashville, TN . USA*










Step Under the Steel by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ciudad Rodrigo cloister detail I b&w, Spain*










Ciudad Rodrigo cloister detail I b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Breaker boxes in an abandoned building in Oak Creek, WI . USA*










Power Disconnect by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee River Parkway, USA*










Man and His Element by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cloister Ciudad Rodrigo Cathedral, Spain*










Cloister Ciudad Rodrigo Cathedral by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Part of the Helloween scene at my kids house. USA*










Speechless Ghoul by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ciudad Rodrigo Ramparts, Spain*










Ciudad Rodrigo Ramparts by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bluffview, Wisconsin, USA*










Camouflaged by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Square spiral staris b&w *
At the contemporary art museum in Lyon, France










Square spiral staris b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Then entry gate to the Badger Army Ammunition Plant in Sauk Prairie, WI . USA*










You Have Been Warned by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alley in Old Town Lyon b&w, France*










Alley in Old Town Lyon b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Somewhere in Wisconsin, USA*










NW - 3 by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyon Saint Exupery TGV Train Station, France*










Lyon Saint Exupery TGV Train Station I by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Pfister Hotel in downtown Milwaukee,WI, USA*










Hotel Pfister by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Storm over Old Lyon panorama b&w, France*










Storm over Old Lyon panorama b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Open Opportunity, WI. USA*










Open Opportunity by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salamanca Cathedral ceiling heart detail b&w; Spain*










Salamanca Cathedral ceiling heart detail b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Left in Chaos, WI. USA*










Left in Chaos by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Milwaukee where Wisconsin Ave, USA*










Through the Curve by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm black & white's 4/4 by ÖE PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santiago de Compostela Cathedral eastern view b&w, Spain*










Santiago de Compostela Cathedral eastern view b&w IV by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Enervaduras, Monasterio de los Jeronimos, Lisboa by AlberBarrera, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tawny in Sepia (USA)*
Daylilies (Hemerocallis fulva)










Tawny in Sepia by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rua de Santa Maria arch b&w, Guimarães/Portugal*










Rua de Santa Maria arch b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


AMP_2298_2 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Choroni – Venezuela*


La Calle, Choroní Venezuela by raguilera2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
SAM_6696 by kaddafi210, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ManpowerGroup Corporate Offices Milwaukee, WI , USA*










MPG by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln – Germany*


Oval Offices II (explored #49 - 6/4/15) by .niraw, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guimarães Castle tower view b&w, Portugal*










Guimarães Castle tower view b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


untitled by [no direction], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* the Lake Michigan shore at North Point in Milwaukee, WI . USA*










Shore Birds by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York – UK*


The Temple of The Four Winds by Ryan J. Nicholson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guimarães Castle view b&w, Portugal*










Guimarães Castle view b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy*


Uffizi Gallery by hannah.sakura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
San Pedro by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city*


Vatican Museum Exit by hannah.sakura, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The stairs leading to the Reiman Bridge at the entrance to the Milwaukee Art Museum. USA*










Stairs of Art by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Fog by Mehdi Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
life is a breeze by Photography DMC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Salute to the sun by Photography DMC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Burj Khalifa (Dubai, U.A.E.)*
Burj Khalifa Black And White by wallsfield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Madison Street - New York City by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philadelphia, US

El Joven Aprendiz de Pintor by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US


The Staircase by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Lower Manhattan by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philadelphia, US

Columns - Philadelphia City Hall by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Presidential Stables by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philadelphia City Hall, US

Philadelphia City Hall by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Fly Silly Seabird by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

All that Glitters is not Gold by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

New York City Winters by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veracruz, Mexico*


Contemplativo B&N by VARIOPINTO.COM.MX, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veracruz, Mexico*


Untitled by Rigoletto Reséndez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by Rigoletto Reséndez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Laborando bajo el amparo del Iztaccíhuatl by Rigoletto Reséndez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dubai Mall Fountain by Matt Baron Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utrecht – Netherlands*


'de inktpot' Utrecht Holland by bjdewagenaar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The aquatics centre by stellakasperkowicz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcadia National park*


Close Up by Ry Meehan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great wall – china*


The Great Wall China 2013 by pedrelli.daniele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha – Qatar*


Qatar Faculty of Islamic Studies by strelar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siem Reap – Cambodia*


Tonle Sap Lake by seednie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Untitled by mondobassa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marrakech – Morocco*


marrakech by Alvaro Barrios Feliu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh – UK*


Edinburgh Station Dramatic by stu_sly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux – France*


2015-04-03-850A7049 by jeanclaudep, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pompeii – Italy*


Pompei by Alfredo Roccia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Palais d'Iéna - Auguste Perret by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Palais d'Iéna - Auguste Perret-02457-3 by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Green Lamps by Elliotphotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco – US*


Looking up... (II) by Sergio Béjar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wien – Austria*


Wien Hauptbahnhof by 6line8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Barajas (Madrid) by Alvaro Barrios Feliu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw*


The dark side by The Light Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Bustling Nightlife Prague by J. Shuttleworth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Pisa, Italy*

pisa-piazza-dei-miracoli-torre-28032015-13 by low_batt, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Lalibela, Ethiopia*


Praying by [The World Through My Eyes], on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Paris, France*


Toujours Paris by The Big Jiggety, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
PC250266 by diCam, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*along the Niger river, Mali*
crossing the Niger by Ferdinand Reus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey Centro by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm black & white's 3/4 by ÖE PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano (02) by cmhensch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by westkauai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
4D2C2977sw by Rasidel Slika, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro city by CelsoDinizPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Untitled by barbara_vitoriano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Greece*
DSCF9369 by VD1979, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*New York*:

View from Rockefeller center by erik_jakobsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by paulchowarth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Pillow Fight -7 by The Lazy Photographr, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC07238 by manufotografia2014, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Freiburg, Germany*


Freiburg on Fire by Perez Alonso Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Cycle Track by ffela, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Hula Hoop by ffela, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Gleise by ffela, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Vistas del Montseny desde el castell d'Hostalric by victorcaudet, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Trentino, Italy*


Fairy tales by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Montmorillon, France*


Montmorillon, France by Tony Harratt Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Twelve Apostles, Australia*


Tan bien todo que iba, los remos de la exactitud, el silencio con su gaviota velocísima, lo simultáneo de desnacer y de nacer en la maravilla de la aproximación a la ninguna costa que soy by .KiLTRo., on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Otago, New Zealand*


Otago ... by Wayne W Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*


Pondering the universe..I guess? by ~mCm~, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Millwall Inner Dock, London, England*


Millwall Calm.......? by TS446Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*London, England*


Lights are on but the Power is off by TS446Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ladybower Reservoir, England, UK*


Ladybower Reservoir by l4ts, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Santa Cruz, California, US*


Steps by Ted Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Dark Iceland by Nick green2012, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Loch Lomond, Scotland*


Reflective Morning by Nick green2012, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Benasque, Aragon, Spain*


Refugio de Coronas by David Andrade 77, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lyon, France*


Lyon - Les pentes de la Croix Rousse - La Perle Noire by chanutdominique, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Snow storm in Boston, Massachusetts, US*


Snow Storm. by Tiomax80, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Brooklyn, New York*


Brooklyn by Tiomax80, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Port Hercules, Monaco*


Port Hercule panorama by and641, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Syon Park Gardens The Great Conservatory, London, England*


Only You Can Make Me Feel This Way - Syon Park The Great Conservatory London by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Nha Trang, Vietnam*


20150107810_0720-2-Edit by youngman242, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*London, England*


Matrix 4D - London City Office Life by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Fisherman's Bastion, Budapest by christaff1010, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lyon, France*


Lyon - Les quais du Rhône - Retour maison by chanutdominique, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Traunsee, Austria*


Traunsee Mood by klausi_st, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


ON THE ROCKS by Nick green2012, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Boston, Massachusetts*


Solitude by Silverio Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Strömsfors, Sweden*


Strömsfors by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Small basin in Östergötland, Sweden*


Smooth winterflow by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


WITCHES HAT AND ROCK by Nick green2012, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Lujiazui Skyscrapers / 陆家嘴高楼 by Andy Qiang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mx655 - Y si by Alexis Lecoq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan Armenia by John Radar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20140101_0809 by wendel_martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Svatý Václave by MiraKubicka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida Paulista by André Vinícius Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City by night*
New York City by Anthony Nathan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*


Untitled by ~mCm~, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Loch Ard Gorge, Australia*


Y ahí va sin miedo alguno / And there she goes fearlessly by .KiLTRo., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by mariohowat, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hydra stairs II b&w, Greece*










Hydra stairs II b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A pair of Mute Swans found at Lake Katherine in Palos Heights, IL. USA*










Mute on the Lake by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cast Iron Railing in Pnika, Athens
Greece*










Cast Iron Railing in Pnika by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A street in Wauwatosa, WI at 5:30am . USA*










Natures Flocking by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Poseidon-Zeus of Cape Artemision b&w 
At the National Archaelogical Museum, Athens, Greece*










Poseidon-Zeus of Cape Artemision b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* the Menomonee River Parkway. Wauwatosa, WI . USA*










Fallen Soldiers of the Forest by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antikythera Ephebe b&w 
At the National Archaelogical Museum, Athens, Greece*










Antikythera Ephebe b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A pedestrian bridge over the Menomonee River near Hoyt Pool in Wauwatosa, WI . USA*










Rock Wood Steel by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villandry gogles b&w, Loire, France*










Villandry gogles b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A bridge that is part of the Hank Aaron State Trail near Miller Park in Milwaukee, WI. USA*










Crossover Within the Light by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jardin du Palais Royal b&w, Paris, France*
Columns by Daniel Buren (1986)










Jardin du Palais Royal b&w II by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Haunt of Winter, WI. USA*










The Haunt of Winter by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lamp at the Opera, Paris*










Lamp at the Opera by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Menomonee River in Wauwatosa, WI . USA*










Pillars on the Shore by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Up the Tour Eiffel, Paris*










Up the Tour Eiffel II by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Silver City, Milwaukee, Wisconsin, USA*










Pass Through the Valley by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre Dame façade detail I b&w, Paris, France*










Notre Dame façade detail I b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A group of Metra passenger cars sitting in a train yard in Blue Island, IL. USA*










One Out of Line by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre Dame façade detail I b&w. Paris*










Notre Dame façade detail I b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Milwaukee at Water Street & Kilbourn Avenue facing south east. USA*










Water & Kilbourn by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rue de Chanoinesse b&w, paris, France*










Rue de Chanoinesse b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hales Corners, WI . USA*










Love on a Tree by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre Dame gargoyles b&w, Paris*










Notre Dame gargoyles b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Birds of Daytona Beach, FL. USA*










The Birds of Daytona Beach by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blaye, Aquitaine, France*










Blaye alleyway by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Space Needle and the Mount Rainier, Seattle. WA. USA*










The Space Needle and the Mount Rainier by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dresden Old Town - Elbe River Bank, Germany*










Dresden Old Town - Elbe River Bank by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Paul's Episcopal Church (Chattanooga, Tennessee), USA*










St. Pauls_2 by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*battistero paleocristiano (nocera superiore), Italy*










battistero paleocristiano (nocera superiore) by maurizio ph grimaldi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*At The Ballpark, Cleveland, USA*_










At The Ballpark by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Shanghai, China*










two hotels - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Lijiang, China


Mountain, lake, pagoda and bridge by Andrew.gd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
COMPANYS by Thomas8047, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis of Arpino (Lazio), Italy*
Acropoli di Arpino / Acropolis of Arpino by Abulafia82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Victoria tower, U.K.*
Victoria Tower by chris.lynn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yosemite national park, U.S.A.*
Gateway by eCHstigma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Walk on the Rambla by lorenzoviolone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*
04.2015 | Hamburg, Deutschland. by Sabine Scheller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rangoon, Myanmar*
rangoon downtown by Santo(Thanks for 1.2 Million++views!!), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Aspire by MElfver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Détente au parc by L'oeil en clic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*
Sunset by nrudnevqq, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Memphis - US*


Untitled by heatherbirdtx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*George childs park, PA - US*


Above George Child's Falls by jfl1066, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leiden - Netherlands*


Leiden Holland 3/14 by Mighuel Geutskens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Grid by BDurk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam *


3 days in Amsterdam - About Town (3) by hughhillphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melaka – Malaysia*


IMG_0139-Edit by Alan Holden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le voyeur by Todos Fotos Flo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uknown place*


L'autre voyeur by Todos Fotos Flo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Charles Bridge in Prague by johnnyarmaosphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essen - Germany*


Skeletons by garden.of.delight.., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels* 


Brussels Airport by johnnyarmaosphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo *


Nijubashi B&W by Through These Eyes Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


The dark night by elisachris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brescia - Italy*


Dall'alto in basso by drugodragodiego (Thanks One Million!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rostock - Germany*


ocean beach at night by Frank Hormann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelluccio di Norcia – Italy*


Castelluccio by vincenzo gabbanelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelluccio di Norcia – Italy*


Fonte a trocche by vincenzo gabbanelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Soft Woman Hard Woman by Claus Tom, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Nouveau musée d'art contemporain by savard.photo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Under the Highway by tatsuya.ouchi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

LOs Angeles, CA, US

Hollywood Noir (at Hollywood Boulevard) by anokarina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Architecture should speak of its time and place, but yearn for timelessness... by ~ cynthiak ~, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Horns of Paine - Chile *


Créditos​


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*In the south - Chile *


Créditos​


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Cairo, Egypt*


Cairo Backstreets B&W by Ch0jiN, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Milan, Italy*


Untitled by Fede - [Resistance is futile], on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Inside the old Tuna Hästberg mine, Dalarna County, Sweden*:









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bjoc/7978114559


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ottawa, Canada*


Air Canada Express E-175 (C-FFYG) by Ben_Senior, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ontario, Canada*


CC-130 by Ben_Senior, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


Funchal by anderson.r.b, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*

Gloria by anderson.r.b, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


raio by anderson.r.b, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Utah, USA*


snowy Hills near Levan Utah 2014-3009 by houstonryan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Utah, USA*


panorama shot of from timpanogos cave hike by houstonryan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Utah, USA*


timpanogos highway driving sr92 september 8 2012 2 crop bw by houstonryan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Utah, USA*


Payson LDS Temple Oct 2014-7984 by houstonryan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Illinois, USA*


(4.9.15)-Hancock_Storm-WEB-4 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Kabukicho Shinjuku-ku, Tokyo by Masahiko Futami, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duomo spires b&w (Italy)*










Duomo spires b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Piraeus (Athens, Greece)*
waiting to leave by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Hales Corners, WI. USA*










Woodlands in Snow by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duomo spires details b&w, Italy*










Duomo spires details b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
10/30: College & Spadina Redux by g026r, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hales Corners, WI (USA)*










Winter Waterfall by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Details of a fence grid in Milano. Italy*










Grid pattern I by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago, IL. USA*










Pathway to the Sky by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duomo Roof and Galleria Vittorio Emanuele, Milano, Italy*










Duomo Roof and Galleria Vittorio Emanuele by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brown Deer Park. Brown Deeer, WI, USA*










Watchers of the Souls by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duomo roof and Corso Vittorio Emanuele, Milano*










Duomo roof and Corso Vittorio Emanuele by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Pabst Mansion, once the home to Captain Frederick Pabst (1836-1904), founder of the Pabst Brewing Company. Milwaukee, WI. USA*










Pabst Mansion Monochrome by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken from the roof of the Duomo di Milano. Italy*










La Madonina II bw by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wauwatosa, Wisconsin. USA*










Simple Fall Evening by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Perseus and Medusa b&w (Italy)*









Perseus and Medusa b&w by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fall of Contrasts - B&W , WI. USA*
Brown Deer Park 










Fall of Contrasts - B&W by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colosseum b&w Italy*










Colosseum b&w I by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Latern found at The House on the Rock in Spring Green, WI. USA*










Three Leg Lamp by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Statue of St. Elias 
Inside St. Peter's basilica. Roma*










Statue of St. Elias by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Milwaukee, Wisconsin. USA*










Remembrance, Creativity, and Living by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Electrical storm, Suzhou, Jiangsu, China*










electrical storm by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Grüezi by Thomas8047, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol dockyards, U.K.*
Bristol dockyards by jase411, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Reader by Herve "Setaou" BRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Basel, Switzerland*
Basel Main Station by troryANCAS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Washington DC, U.S.A.*
Black and white blossoms by D.G.BolducPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rambouillet, France*
Le Celtique by Alexia Babar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hanoi, Vietnam*
Capital Chaos by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santa Cruz, Chile*
Vendimia by Christian Bobadilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Setor Hoteleiro Sul - 2015 / 11:22'' by ArturDias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasilia 55 years [Palácio do Planalto] by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Recife, Brazil*
An urban scene of Recife by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Plaza de San Francisco by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Streets of Baku by bakunin.photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
Vatican by Julesifruit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, France*
Children in Nice (France) by simon.saintjal, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Piper - Santiago de Chile*


Gaitero ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Bund by Dmitry Shakin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
adam backtail by Jan-Rehermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77II_DSC0669 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Smoke outside of Oscars by alex omarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Untitled by Constantin Polke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
The sky is the limit by gunman47, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City skyline*
New York, New York by Jamesnewton105, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
#COISADABOA - Treino RJ 28.07.12 (137) by nikecorre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia, 2015 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
San Pedro Garza Garcia 1 by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona streetscene by sirwoodland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
2014法國巴黎 by ezplan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
What s On South Bank. by kitchou1 Thanx 4 UR Visits Coms+Faves., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Burj Khalifa (Dubai, U.A.E.)*
Together I|I by САНШАЙН, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis by night (Syros island, Greece)*
when light strikes by alex mertzanis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elbow River Banff B&W, Canada*










Elbow River Banff B&W by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A lamp at the entry way to part one of The House on the Rock in Spring Green, WI. USA*










Light & Shadows by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elbow Valley Panorama B&W, Canada*










Elbow Valley Panorama B&W by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Adler Planetarium in Chicago, IL*










Universal View by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Grand Boulevard under (de)construction by un2112, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snowed Trees Backlight B&W, Canada*










Snowed Trees Backlight B&W by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eger, Hungary*
Cobbled street of Eger by RichiG24, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A long exposure photo done with Welders glass at South Shore Park in St. Francis, WI. USA*










Letting Time Slide By by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Surfing, Rio de Janeiro. Brazil*










Sunset Surfing by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prudential Plaza in Chicago, IL. USA*










Standing Tall by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Girl from Ipanema, Rio de Janeiro. Brazil*










Girl from Ipanema by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
night time is the right time by Tim Fenn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Brisk Walking by Victor Porof, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Capturing my reflection in the "Bean" at Millennium park in Chicago, IL. USA*










Capturing the Reflected Light by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lightning in B&W*

Spent a few hours at 360 Chicago watching the various storms impact Chicago and the Northern burbs. USA










(4.9.15)-Hancock_Storm-WEB-4 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LaSalle street station in Chicago, IL*










LaSalle T2 T3 by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early spring fog takes over Chicago. USA*










(4.8.15)-Hancock_Fog-WEB-4 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guardian of the Pyramid 
The Sphinx outside the Luxor Hotel in Las Vegas, Nevada. USA*










Guardian of the Pyramid by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early spring fog takes over Chicago. USA*










(4.8.15)-Hancock_Fog-WEB-1 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sand Dune (revised), Unkown location*










Sand Dune (revised) by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skyscrapers in Chicago, IL.. USA*










Mono Scrape by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago . USA*










(3.14.15)-St Patrick's Day-37 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ethno Spirit (revised), Unknow location*










Ethno Spirit (revised) by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blaye, Aquitaine, France*










Caisse d'Epargne by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vancouver, Canada*










Vancouver, Canada by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gehry Chelsea - IAC Building, NY. USA*










Gehry Chelsea - IAC Building by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walking through Chattanooga, TN. USA*










City Streets VII by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The CMA Atrium, Cleveland. USA*










The CMA Atrium by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr[


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal - Canada*


Big City Nights by Johannes GP, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruna - Spain*


_._._Esfera by JaviBenito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sicily - Italy*


il ritorno by Michele Montleone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taichung - Taiwan*


台中公園湖心亭 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Richard I at the Houses of Parliament by Paul Hailey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


V1...Rotate by Dalil Azzouzi., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec - Canada*


Entre ciel et fleuve... by Jean S.., on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
The White Umbrella by martin.bigmore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Skyline by Elaine Ross Baylon | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney in Black & White by Bianca van de Water Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/|\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
B&W by josephzohn | flickr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Up side down by Olga Perdiguero García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Caminando hacia la Plaza Mayor by Lucía Morales Guinaldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*

A04_8272.jpg by Nao Okawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Fim de tarde no Arpoador - Late afternoon at Arpoador by adelaidephotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - France by Donatella Altea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - France by Samuca°, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Balloon Merchant @Granada, Spain*










Balloon Merchant @Granada (revised) by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canopy, WI. USA*










Canopy by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BNW after sunrise. Chicago. IL. USA*










(1.8.15)-Sunrise_NorthAve-WEB-9 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dosenmoor, Germany*










Frozen #10 by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Milwaukee Art Museum at night*










MAM at Night by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millennium_Park_Snow-Chicago*










(1.5.15)-Millennium_Park_Snow-WEB-18 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*VW Bulli T1 (revised), unknow place*










VW Bulli T1 (revised) by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## hibatahir (Apr 15, 2014)

great photos thanks for sharing nice clicks


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the North Point in Milwaukee, WI. USA*










Shore of Ghosts (Explore) by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millennium_Park_Snow-chicago*










(1.5.15)-Millennium_Park_Snow-WEB-10 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Late Summer @Granada, Spain*










Late Summer @Granada (revised) by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trump Tower in downtown Chicago, IL*










Trump in the Sun by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millennium Park, Chicago*










(1.5.15)-Millennium_Park_Snow-WEB-7 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Granada, Spain*










Have a Break (revised) by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Point in Milwaukee, WI. USA*










All That Remains (Explore) by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago*










(12.9.14)-Rooftop_Fog-WEB-2 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Granada, Spain*










Quarrel (revised) by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Klode Park in Whitefish Bay, WI. USA*










Apple by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Planetarium. Chicago*










(10.31.14)-Halloween_Waves-WEB-13 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Born to be wild (revised), unknown place*










Born to be wild (revised) by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Covaleda - Spain*



P1140214.jpg by josesanta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Cathedral Architecture by lorenzoviolone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Untitled by martpujol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Untitled by martpujol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Paris*_


Untitled by martpujol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norcia - Italy*



Norcia by Steiner Walter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lantau - Hong Kong*



Keep it together by ygchan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maranhao - Brazil*


beira-mar só que beira o rio by bárbara.dantas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi - India*


The Tomb of Isa Khan by spartanparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


A sunny day, in Lisbon by Luis Ascenso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart - Germany*


which way? by Wackelaugen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Río Duratón Natural Park - Spain*



Hoces del Río Duratón Natural Park, Spain by www.bogowicz.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowstone, Wyoming - US*



Leading Lines (BW) by torobala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Place de la Corvidae, Paris, France by efgepe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Dual Waterfalls by stilsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Hill of Buildings (Toronto, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


DSC_7050 by arnauddjf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eckeresse - Germany*



Pilz-Invasion by Lars Gusek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow *


1333 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


1332 by -5Nap-, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

15/52 : Look at the sky (London) [Explored] by RV-M, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Rennes: les Horizons (VI) [Explored] by RV-M, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Rennes - Les Horizons (IV) by RV-M, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Wraiths turmoil - In Explore by Justin Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Passage in mono by Justin Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

The Nave by Justin Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Cardiff Morgans Arcade by greyo11, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Frankfurt, Germany

Frankfurt - skyline and Eiserner Steg (b/w, golden hour) by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

The Priory remains.... by Rotherz67, thanx 4 dropping in!!!, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*West Virginia, USA*


Untitled by Jessie Reeder, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Boccadasse, Genoa, Italy*


Boccadasse by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Miami, Florida*


Miami a la noche by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Snowdon Horseshoe, Wales, UK*


Looking To Snowdon (B&W) by lewisrichard434, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*St. Ives, England, UK*


St Ives sail boat by dandraw, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*


THE WAVE by SLB&W, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bernex, France*


BERNEX (FRANCE) by SLB&W, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bournemouth Pier, UK*


Bournemouth pier by dandraw, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Conwy Castle, Wales, UK*


Towers of Conwy Castle by Bosca Fotograf, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Phang Nga bay, Thailand*


Le trajet quotidien by Hien Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Mezcla de arquitectura by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Battery Park, New York*


Battery Park by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Amalfi Coast, Italy*


amalfi coast from Ravello by livio.luca, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Little Malvern Priory, Worcestershire, UK*


We stand on the edge of the world by Rob Scamp, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Buttermere, Lake District, Cumbria, UK*


Dreaming in the wind by Rob Scamp, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Grand Tetons, Wyoming, US*


Tetons in Winter by steve.myler, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong Night City BW by frankiephoto89, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*


_DSC0179 by an artist without Art, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Helsinki by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


This is ... Prague! by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Yosemite national park, California*


Majestic | Yosemite by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Liverpool, England, UK*


The Three Graces by Bosca Fotograf, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Southwold Pier, Suffolk, England*


Southwold Pier by hammermad, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Salford Quays, England*


Salford Quays by Nick Walton, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tuolumne Meadows, Yosemite National Park, California*


Flow | Tuolumne Meadows, Yosemite by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Llansteffan Castle, Wales, UK*


20140620_094349_10.0 mm_f_11.0_30.0 s_HDRsN B&W by lost and found at sea, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Falls in Schaffhausen, Switzerland*


R H I N E F A L L - M O N O by Hunter's Image Store, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Loha Prasat, Bangkok, Thailand*


Loha Prasat - Metal Palace by krohpetch, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*

Untitled
by lrob2012, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aisen, Chile*


The Final Ascent by Jessie Reeder, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Faro, Portugal*


Cliff-Face by petefoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Second Severn Crossing, Bristol, UK*


In -Full-Sail by petefoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bled island, Slovenia*


A Little Bit of Gloom by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Gerona, Spain*


Gerona y el río Oñar by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cerro Castillo, Chile*


Cerro Castillo by Jessie Reeder, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Canadian Rockies, Alberta, Canada*


Breakthrough | Canadian Rockies by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Riobamba, Ecuador*


Untitled by Jessie Reeder, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Teide, Canary islands, Spain*


EL TEIDE by SLB&W, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chicago, IL, US*


Chicago by karinavera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chilean Antartica*


Untitled by Jessie Reeder, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Manchester, England, UK*


Media City by Nick Walton, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Milford Marina, Pembrokeshire, UK*


Milford marina by Jason Davies Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Stari Trg, Brezovica, in Slovenia*


The Basker by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tatra mountains, Poland*


Morskie Oko by an:na, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*County Durham, England*


Cathedral View by Alan Dingwall, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Brooklyn Bridge, New York*


Brooklyn Bridge Manhattan by falkussler, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chilean Patagonia*


The rains return on a very wet second day by Jessie Reeder, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ashopton Bridge, England, UK*


Ashopton Bridge by l4ts, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*North Pier, Avonmouth, UK*


North-Pier,Avonmouth by petefoto, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Otakamiro point, New Zealand*


Mind-the-Gap by petefoto, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lake Dickson, Chile*


Lago Dickson by Jessie Reeder, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicily, Italy*










On the beach by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Branched Out Against the Winter Sky, WI. USA*










Branched Out Against the Winter Sky by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A member of the All Veteran Parachute Team drifts a bit off-course, but provides a great backdrop., Chicago, USA*










ChiAirWater2014-41 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicilian Moments*










The last sunbeams by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco. CA. USA*










Golden Bay by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago. USA*










(7.31.14)-Roofing_In_LSE-WEB-9 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fish Market 
Sicilian Moments (Italy)*










Fish Market by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Inside the Delaware Lackawanna & Western, North Freedom, Wisconsin, USA*










#595 by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Driving over the Bay Bridge. San Francisco, USA*










San_Francisco-2014-WEB-1 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicilian Moments*










Have a break by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sand, Snow & Shadows, WI. USA*










Sand, Snow & Shadows by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San_Francisco*
Driving over the Bay Bridge. USA










San_Francisco-2014-WEB-2 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicilian Moments*










Staircase by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau Segonzac *
A rather distinct Cotes de Blaye Chateau and its vines. France










Chateau Segonzac by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Rainier National Park, WA. USA*










Mount Rainier National Park, WA by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zugspitze - Germany's Highest Mountain*










Zugspitze - Germany's Highest Mountain by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Chattanooga, Tennessee. USA*










City Streets V by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee, WI. USA*










Milwaukee Waste by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










heavy pedal by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Suwon Station 수원역, South Korea*

There is a lot of shopping in the building which is why there is a big "sale" sign.









by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Engulfed by rain. Chicago*










(6.18.14)-Skydeck_Storm-WEB-15 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicilian Moments*










Cool by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Freedom, Wisconsin, USA*










Soo Line #2645 by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago Fog *










(6.4.14)-Fogdeck-19 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicilian Night Life (Italy)*










Sicilian Night Life by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Menomonee River Valley, Milwaukee, Wisconsin*










CP 9535 by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago, USA*










(6.3.14)-Stright Down Wabash-1 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Hour @Palermo, Sicily*










Blue Hour @Palermo, Sicily by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bayside, Wisconsin, USA*










Earth or Mars by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millennium Park, Chicago, USA*










Shooting With Sean Parker-3 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lazy Sunday Afternoon @Palermo, Sicily*










Lazy Sunday Afternoon @Palermo, Sicily by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Milwaukee Public Market on a Saturday afternoon in January. USA*










Public Market by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago*










Shooting With Sean Parker-4 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Secily, Italy*










Waiting for Santa ;-) by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter in the Harbor *
The railing along Government Pier in the Milwaukee Harbor. USA










Winter in the Harbor by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Chicago*










Shooting With Sean Parker-8 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicily Street*










Siesta in dappled light by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wings of the Calatrava in Milwaukee, WI , USA*










Cold Wings by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Starburst City from a balcony at Marina City, Chicago, USA*










Shooting With Sean Parker-12 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Secily, Italy*










Lady in black by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Klode Park in Whitefish Bay, WI. USA*










Steamy Cold by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago. USA*










Shooting With Sean Parker-17 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tierpark Hagenbeck, Hamburg, Germany*










I Am the Walrus by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blaye, Aquitaine, France*










Villa St Simon by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Rainier, WA. USA*










Mount Rainier, WA by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bentley 4.5 Liter Blower*










Bentley 4.5 Liter Blower by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chattanooga, TN. USA*










City Streets IV by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee Riverwalk, USA*










Milwaukee Riverwalk by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guilin Park - Shanghai, China*










DIY Reflexology by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Flyer B&W by KarnThmarshal - [KarnjiTang], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw street by Jan-Rehermann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koyasan - Japan*


De béton et d'acier #9 by Nicolas Nothum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


Krakow by David Pomfret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lower Silesia, Mietkow Lake - Poland*


twilight zone by Piotr.Krol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Like flying by DjKlax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Looming Tower by Eric Kilby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


SYDNEY HARBOUR B&W-1 by traceyfd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ntomata - Greece*


Kourkoumelata by Alexander Stathopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Paseo de la Reforma, Estela de Luz, Torre Mayor, Mexico City by Lalo Anguiano The_Prohibited, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


DSCF9646-Modifica by John Philip Forsythe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*



## 4458 ## by Ahmet Teke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
prague14-street_226-bwSml by The-Wizard-of-Oz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*



Capo Miseno Black & White by Costigliola Michele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
madrid (desde el teleferico) - dia 3 by ibetcid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_0794 by Roke ♪, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Anfiteatro Flavio by gianfrancodangelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by JulianThunig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fossanova - Italy*



Fossanova (LT) by stefano.iacuissi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge Noir @ New York City, NYC by ataferner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orebro - Sweeden*


Örebro by A lunatics pics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orebro - Sweeden*


Örebro by A lunatics pics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orebro - Sweeden*


Örebro by A lunatics pics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Imbituba - Brazil*


Praia do Rosa by deltafrut, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


A street at #singapore #monochrome #blackandwhite by pasuay @ incendo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto - Japan*


Kyoto by Phil C3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museum of Modern Art by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitby, England - UK*



Whitby rower by The Riley Shot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aberdeen - UK*


Aberdeen skyline by ___INFINITY___, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siem Reap -Cambodia*


Buddha Head by wilsonchong888, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siem Reap - Cambodia*


Angkor Entrance by wilsonchong888, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plaka (Athens, Greece)*
Statue or what? by GeorgeVog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
High Above by emilypatrician, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Frozen Angelhair by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tacoma, WA, US

The Alley by llabe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

At the top by Birdhouse camper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap, Cambodia

20131128_Siem Reap_412 by Bowz2008, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap, Cambodia

Trees in the water by lunarlynx, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat, Cambodia

Untitled by ben_6327, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Untitled by ben_6327, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Untitled by ben_6327, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Untitled by ben_6327, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Complex, Cambodia

Untitled by ben_6327, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Complex, Cambodia

Untitled by ben_6327, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ta Prom Temple, Cambodia

Ta Prohm by ollygringo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Complex, Cambodia

Stronghold by Peter Boehringer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Complex, Cambodia

Angkor Wat B&W.jpg by Conrad Earnest, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Angkor Wat, Cambodia 吴哥窟, 柬埔寨 by Daniel Poon 2012, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor complex, Cambodia

Cambodia - Angkor Wat by luca marella, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Complex, Cambodia

old library b&w by Niccolò Mariotti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Angkor wat b&w by Niccolò Mariotti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Thom Gate, Cambodia

Angkor wat by eric_q, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Banteay Srey Temple, Cambodia

Banteiy Srei by pranav_seth, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Bregenz, Austria*

Kunsthaus Bregenz (XXII) by manuela.martin, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Vienna, Austria*

Wien, Österreich B&W Part II 2004-2008 — Unsorted 97 by dugspr — Home for Good, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Lagos, Nigeria*

Lagos waterside by eggpost, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Djenne, Mali*

mosque & market - Djenné, Mali by Frank Janssens, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Varanasi, India*

Manikarnika cremation ghat Kashi by Perret pierre/ zounix / eye in motion, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colorado, USA*


Black Canyon of the Gunnison, CO [OC][1255x1080] by trisha2hoque1, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Fundidora by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Untitled by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Untitled by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Rayas by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Humedales by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*


Reloj en el Mercado Hidalgo, Guanajuato by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Cerro de la silla by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Coahuila, Mexico*


Museo de las culturas by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Aerial view of Los Angeles [1920 x 1280] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


France: Arc de Triomphe, Paris [4748 x 3165] [OS] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


London - my little town... [2448 × 3264] [OC] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Leeds, UK*


Leeds Corn Exchange [OC][5182x3454] by pizzanaoengorda, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cave of the Mounds in Blue Mounds, WI.. USA*










Cave Formations #1 by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Behind museum Campus. Chicago, USA*










(5.3.14)-Bike_Ride-WEB-4 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strange encounter on the beach, secily, Italy*










Strange encounter on the beach by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A bench that has been tagged by the Holton Street Viaduct pedestrian bridge in Milwaukee, WI. USA*










Tag You're It by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A storm approaches from the south, but stays East of downtown, Chicago*










(4.29.14)-Southeastern_storms-WEB-7 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicilian Moments *










Delivery by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hyde's Mill - B&W, WI. USA*










Hyde's Mill - B&W by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Northeast view from the Skydeck, Chicago, USA*










Hyde's Mill - B&W by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old and abandoned stairs found at Atwater Beach in Shorewood, WI. USA*










Stairs of History by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From the Willis Tower Skydeck, high above Chicago.
*










(2.2.14)-Skydeck Fun-1 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicily, Italy*









Frutta e Verdura by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Standing on the iced over lagoon at Brown Deer Park on a January night. Milwaukee, USA*










From the Shadows Comes the Light by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From the Willis Tower Skydeck, high above Chicago.*










(2.2.14)-Skydeck Fun-8 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicilian Moments *










Magical trees by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee's North Point*










Shaded Perspective by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## lilistarceleste (Apr 15, 2015)

@christos-greece Your pictures are amazing, very good job !


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From the Willis Tower Skydeck, high above Chicago.*










(2.2.14)-Skydeck Fun-11 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicilian Moments*










Glancing light by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chi-Town Theater Time, Chicago*










Chi-Town Theater Time by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From the Willis Tower Skydeck, high above Chicago.*










(2.2.14)-Skydeck Fun-19 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicily, Italy*










Street life in the evening sun by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A well known figure in Oslo. Norway*










SNAFU: I´m still here by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Rainier National Park, WA. USA*










Mount Rainier National Park, WA by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gehry Düsseldorf, Germany*










Gehry Düsseldorf by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walking in Chattanooga. TN. USA*










City Streets III by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Education Building, Cleveland, USA*










Education Building by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zhongshan Park station - Shanghai, China*










Zhongshan Park station - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*At the theatre, Oslo*









Photo: © Rickard
Source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai, China by David_Villarreal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, Södermalm (27-08-2014) (46) by lZA., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Man in the Window by torbus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
1M8A2590 by Marco Estrella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo gris by hermenpaca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
_DSF6235 by Antonio Balsera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio (Leme) . Abr 2015 05 by artexpreso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York! by imagine-a-place, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Music Of The Street ¸.•*¨*•♫♪ by Anne ღ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Zebras by Cedpics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Greenwich (London, U.K.)*
Greenwich by kalpachev1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besalu – Spain*


Reflexes by arcadividal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Montréal. Pleine lune à la biosphère by TikoTak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Vienna Central Train Station by jwstreet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitby - UK*


Whitby Gothic Weekend 6 copy by Neil Barnsley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitby - UK*



Whitby Gothic Weekend 15 copy by Neil Barnsley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Subway Split by jstarasov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kalkar - Germany*


Nuclear Fun by Cornelli2010, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*



Kirche Rhede by Leeraner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Briançon - France
*

Contemplation des Alpes by Nord Atlas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bavaria - Germany*


The Moon over Bavarian Hills by Cee Eff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York 10 by tobymeg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Fishermans Bastion by mg photography2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Srdjan by Luka Lu Bošković, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Mexico City, Mexico*

Soumaya by carlrug, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Yerevan, Armenia*

*** by stepan oganesyan, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Djerba, Tunisia*

Biking on the beach by garfie76, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Bonifacio, France*

IMG_1872-BN by Robi Fav, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wrathful Waters *
Crashing waves on Lake Michigan at Atwater Beach in Shorewood, WI. USA










Wrathful Waters by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The east tower of Marina City. Chicago, USA*










(2.18.14)-Marina City-9 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicily, Italy*










Remover by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red Rock Canyon in Nevada, USA*










Standing in the Shadows of Giants by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mather Tower. Chicago, USA*










(2.18.14)-Marina City-16 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicily, Italy*










Family affair by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*An old barn near Orland Park, IL, USA*










OverGrown by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The river is still partially frozen. Chicago, USA*










(2.18.14)-Marina City-22 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicilian Moments*










Shared looks by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A waterfall along Mallard Lake in Wehr Nature Center Franklin, WI. USA*










Iced Water by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago Auto Show*










(2.12.14)-Chicago Auto Show-5 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicilian Moments*










Fishmonger #3 by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porte des Mortes also known as Death's Door in Door County, WI. USA*










Death's Door by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Wrigley Building & Tribune Tower. Chicago*










(1.28.14)-Chiberia 2.0-5 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicilian Moments (Secily, Italy)*










Expect the unexpected... by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Soo Line 1003 parked in Hartford, WI . USA*










March 1913 by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago*










(1.28.14)-Chiberia 2.0-6 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sicilian Moments*










Fishmonger #1 by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Soo Line 1003 Steam Engine parked in Hartford, WI (USA)*










True Iron by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking down the Chicago River from the Lake Shore Drive bridge in B&W, USA*










(1.28.14)-Chiberia 2.0-10 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catania fish market *
Sicilian Moments Series










Catania fish market by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Chicago*










(1.27.14)-Chiberia 2.0-2 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*At the end of the summer (Germany)*










At the end of the summer by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*










QR3C9383 by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chattanooga. TN. USA*










City Streets II by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Steel Cathedrals, Cleveland, USA*










Steel Cathedrals by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Small alley - Shanghai, USA*









small alley - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*
This is just a few minutes away from the coast (behind me). The camera is looking west.









by me


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by andre_hofmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Livorno - Italy*


DSC_6449_326 by marconikon3100, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


leaning metal chairs by takeda-ran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Multiple Ways. by DanielKoehlerPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mammoth - US*


Hot Spring Geometries by torobala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice - Italy*


light by juliet_vid86, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela - Spain*


DSC_3405 by dmvsfc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit - US*


Coup d'œil sur le Canada by elebelleguy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitby - UK*


Whitby rooftops by ~*~*~diane~*~*~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*



White Box by nicoimages, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Untitled by JessieMartinin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Dive in by truexposures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


City of grown-ups by henrique.stel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


A tower in Roma - Do you know its name? Please by Andreone Medrado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Germany, Berlin, reichstag dome view from the terrace by bilwander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mammoth - US*


Land of Heat I by torobala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Hungary by Fabrizio Di Ruscio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by chapeau melon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


The bird by massimorumiphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Standing around at the bridge by 5Diii, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0772-1 by dan.ber70, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0043-1 by dan.ber70, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


atelierBrancusiL1009673 by borjoz -thx for (half)Million views , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giang Province - Vietnam*


Dong Van Karst Plateau Geopark by JoelBitantesPalma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mixquic - Mexico*


Congregation of Souls by snarulax, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Subiendo por Barrio Alto by frugilboy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Filigree by Gabriele Rodriquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tallinn - Estonia*


Tallinn by Jerry__, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baden Baden - Germany*


brücke | bridge | 2014 by axel wohlbold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille - France*


de l'autre côté by yaya13baut, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg - Russia*


Untitled by Ivan Luchaninov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznan - Poland*


Old town series by Michał Koralewski - mobile photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karakol - Kirghizstan*


Au loin, Karakol by Pierrodyssée, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_20141104_153727_1 by the curious elf., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Passerelle suspendue du parc by unludaldesludo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xian - China*


Terracotta Warriors by -giacobu-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Statue at Venceslav's square in Prague by Martin Moucha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka - Japan*


不是說會發光嗎 by Yu,Tsai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


#MarianaBarros by Mari_rb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest *


#MarianaBarros by Mari_rb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec - Canada*


Untitled - Quebec, 2014 by Aadi Salman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lecco - Italy*


Consonno by bbettapelucchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden* 


Church Carousel by nekosaur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens - Greece*


Athens by night by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Geneva, Switzerland*


J-D in B-W by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Switzerland*


Imposing giant by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Switzerland*


Matterhorn in B&W by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


London in B & W. by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Compare and contrast I by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


I know this feeling... by oobwoodman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Missouri, USA*


Cloud Explosion in Suburbia by Jonathan Tasler, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Singapore*


Untitled by Richard Ian Laureles, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Singapore*


Untitled by Richard Ian Laureles, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


The Moon and Casa Grande (Black & White) by thor_mark , on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


The Tower by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Shades of white. by samsmiles_96, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSC_7276_LR4-2 by Photographer with an unusual imagination, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
This Way by Vortex Bits, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by bbuuttrriixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
ohne by tokioman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Photowalk - Elevado Costa e Silva by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Copacabana by adelaidephotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City by night*
**IN THE AIR TONIGHT** by ~*THAT KID RICH*~, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
A. Shimanovich by Stefano-Bosso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
barcelona blue by gerben more, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris-bw-9.jpg by Nokin700, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
3-_OHU2206 by OlivierfromSouffel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hyde park (London, U.K.)*
Hyde Park by SERGIO SOMAVILLA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Jaipur, India*

Albert Hall Museum, Jaipur by sachinritvika, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Jodhpur, India*

The towering structure.. by PNike (Prashanth Naik..back after ages), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens by night, Greece*
The Greek parliamen by Panos kanderes, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Portugal*



Penitence by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ottawa Canyon in Starved Rock State Park Oglesby, IL. USA*










Ottawa Canyon - B&W by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London Bridge, England*



London Bridge by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago, USA*










(1.5.14)-Winter in Millennium Park-18 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Prague street, Czech Republic*



Prague street by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany*










Forever 18: Time went by so fast.... by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Athens, Greece*



Athens - Soldiers and little bird by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee, USA*










Walls of Time by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Venice, Italy*



Venice by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Piatra Neamț, Romania*



Piatra Neamt by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Museum of Science and Industry. Chicago, USA*










(1.2.14)-South Side Snow-5 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shopping , Germany*










Steel snake by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Some old rails found near East Florida Street in Milwaukee, WI. USA*










Rock and Iron by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Essaouira, Morocco*



Eddaize Hotel,Morocco by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Taj Mahal, India*



Taj Mahal by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Side Snow, chicago*










(1.2.14)-South Side Snow-14 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*S-Bahn @Airport Hamburg, Germany*










S-Bahn @Airport Hamburg by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Milano, Italy*



Boys from Milano by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Fisherman's Bastion, Budapest, Hungary*



Violinist by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pigsville, Milwaukee, Wisconsin. USA*










Shadows of the Park by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Christkindlmarket-Chicago*










(12.8.13)-Christkindlmarket-WEB-18 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunburst @Hamburg, Germany*










Sunburst @HAM by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Like Butterflies by halukfirat, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mumbai International Airport, India*



Mumbai International Airport by Andrew G Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bukhara, Uzbekistan
*


Lady in waiting by Andrew G Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Departure lounge tristesse @FRA*










Departure lounge tristesse @FRA by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Stockholm, Sweden*



Night light by Andrew G Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Stockholm, Sweden*



One person always looks at the camera! by Andrew G Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*La Défense, Paris, France*



Paris - la Défense by Silvan72, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Milano, Italy*



Milano - railroad by Silvan72, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Venice, Italy*



walking in Venice by Silvan72, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zurich, Switzerland*



Zurich by Silvan72, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Torino, Italy*



Torino - giardini reali e Mole antonelliana by Silvan72, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Florence, Italy*



Firenze - street by Silvan72, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo, Norway*










Freia, situation normal by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gaggiano, Italy*



Gaggiano by Silvan72, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rome, Italy*



Roma - piazza Navona by Silvan72, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

* Hamburg, Germany*



Bridge over the city / a long long way to home by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Courseulles-sur-mer, Normandy, France*










Courseulles-sur-mer, Normandy by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Istanbul, Turkey*



one game two different players / unbearable lightness of being (pictured) by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Istanbul, Turkey*



A big dream by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grain am Berg, Germany*










The Dream is Real by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chattanooga, TN. The Gothic Revival building, USA*










Second Presbyterian Church_3 by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bikes Only, Madison, USA*










Bikes Only by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sky over Hongqiao - Shanghai, China*










sky over Hongqiao - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panama city, Panama*
P1180346 copia by Esdras Jaimes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panama city, Panama*
P1180512 copia by Esdras Jaimes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano_127.jpg by Emanuele Vercesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Water Taxi by Fret Spider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dhaka, Bangladesh*
Let the VICTORY be the target by Nitol's 5th Eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Bristol streets by smithson1986, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, S. Korea*
Movie theater by ywpark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
belmondo by Claudia Polidori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Civitanova, Italy*
sabato 11 aprile - Civitanova Marche by enricoerriko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
City High (and Rising) by TIA International Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
480 Seconds of False Creek by d5photo.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Na Pali coast, Kauai (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Black & White Na Pali by Maggie Dale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
On the beach by El gran ladron, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*„Dom nad Zdrojami” in Szczawnica, Poland.*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Ship at Baltic Sea, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Czocha Castle, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Fog in Tatra Mountains, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Wrocław, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alajuela - Costa Rica*


Rappel by vanessaroh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tegusigalpa - Honduras*


Teatro Manuel Bonilla 2 by GMatamorosR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alajuela - Costa Rica*


IB6314 A346 @MROC by andres.pereira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Jose - Costa Rica*


The Arc by D.OliveroS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guatemala city*


Guatemalan b&w portrait by GMatamorosR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panama city*



Panamá by Esdras Jaimes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panama city*


Panama's Boats by Susumu Kanda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sann Salvador - El Salvador*


By night it gets a bit creepy. by Guillermo Cárcamo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo - Spain*


El Salvador. Catedral de Oviedo by myzales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Estandarte y seccion de tambores del Descendimiento. Procesion general del Santo Entierro de Zaragoza 2011. by oscarpuigdevall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Paz - Bolivia*


La Paz by · Pompas de Jabón ·, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salar de Uyuni - Bolivia*


isla del pescado by ricardo gallardo pizarro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Paz - Bolivia*


La Paz, Bolivia by Silagu66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


The Summer Palace by David Vargas., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*YUcatan - Mexico*


Las Coloradas 0108 HDR BYN ch by Emilio Segura López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yucatan - mexico*


Chichén Itzá by Cuernavaca, Morelos Mexico, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Street of Santiago - Chile*


Apoquindo Santiago de Chile ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Bellas Artes by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
MMB_7337 by mmariomm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
16.04.2015 by northraindeer, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Galați, Romania*



Galati in B&W by rgeorgee, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Strandarkirkja, Selvogur, Iceland*



BW version of Strandarkirkja by JorunnSjofn, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*



shadows and light by JorunnSjofn, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*



London/Paris/Rom or maybe Iceland/Cophenhagen/France ?!? by JorunnSjofn, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Skógar, Iceland*



back in time by JorunnSjofn, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Taipei, Taiwan*



R0000348 by woeijun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas *


Caracas, caracas 88' by Laury Volcán., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*New York City, USA*



Ready to go. by Sam Cashmore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aponwao farewall - Venezuela*


Sara Aponwao by Pedro Solorzano, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Reichstag building, Berlin, Germany*



Reichstag mit Spree by woLeonard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colonia Tovar - Venezuela*


"Pensar en vos, alta." by Tairubi Avila, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



expected movement by Cosmin Garlesteanu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baiului Mountains, Romania*



Miss those places by Cosmin Garlesteanu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Shanghai, China*



say cheese by Cosmin Garlesteanu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Shanghai, China*



other face of Bund by Cosmin Garlesteanu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curitiba - Brazil*


Details by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Mi hermosa cuidad. by floreszapatajovanny, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Polignano a Mare, Italy*



B&W by raffacama, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Fear of Saint Ignatius by javi.velazquez, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dubai, UAE*



Dubai Metropolis bw by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerusalem *


DSC_0003 Falling in love with Jerusalem by iulian nistea, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dubai cityscape*



Dubai, cityscape by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Marrakesh, Moroccco*



DSC_7690 by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alentejo - Portugal*


Nuvens sobre a albufeira (Clouds over the lagoon), Vale do Gaio - Alentejo - Portugal [D8C9970] by mariot1111, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Venice, Italy*



Passing By by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, England*



Afternoon Shadows by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Sony Center - Potsdamer Platz by Cabanillas.-, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paris, France*



Montmartre by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Cathedral Spain-20037bw by Rob Blok / BLOK PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tehran*


Tehran Azadi by Stefano-Bosso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges - Belgium*


IMG_0392 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenerife - Spain*

Túnel by Aurora Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


001 by roberto.teixeira76, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wicklow - Ireland*


THE IRON BRIDGE by jonathanstafford1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Van Nelle Factory (2) by Jaap Berghoef, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gdańsk - Poland*


Gdańsk, Danzig by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Resting #9 by João Lavinha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tren hacia el pasado by Lolito2012, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Quatre géants/Four giants by philippe.nauher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaltbommel - Netherlands*


DSC083801 by Jaap Berghoef, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Piramidal by legacytg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Chinese New Year Parade by CaPPy BeNToN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colombo - Sri Lanka*


small gods of little things by Leopold Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


Pollok country park, Glasgow by stuartallan38, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - Uk*


Pollok House, Glasgow by stuartallan38, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio De Janeiro*


Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utrecht - Netherlands*


DSC026911 by Jaap Berghoef, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bundeskanzleramt (Federal Chancellery), Berlin, Germany*



near the power by perceptions I sichtweisen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Haus der Kulturen der Welt, Berlin, Germany*



completely free by perceptions I sichtweisen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Barcelona, Spain*



human signs_02 by perceptions I sichtweisen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Duisburg, Germany*



tiger and turtle_03 by perceptions I sichtweisen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*



The Bermuda Triangle is everywhere by perceptions I sichtweisen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*New York City, USA*



My New York_17 by perceptions I sichtweisen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Munich, Germany*



public-relations_152 by perceptions I sichtweisen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*



architecture_300 by perceptions I sichtweisen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Berlin, Germany*



architecture_278 by perceptions I sichtweisen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Berlin, Germany*



architecture_277 by perceptions I sichtweisen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dresden, Germany*



urban_views-415 by perceptions I sichtweisen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rome, Italy*



street by magdalenawitek, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rome, Italy*



pantheon by magdalenawitek, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Kazan, Russia*










jammybunn


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mumbai, India*










jammybunn


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moscow Metro, Russia*










jammybunn


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moscow Metro, Russia*










jammybunn


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bergen, Norway*



Bergen city, Norway BW by MortenTellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lake Storavatnet, Norway*



Lake Storavatnet, Sandnes in Norway by MortenTellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bergen, Norway*



Temporalily Art bridge by MortenTellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oslo, Norway*



Street of Oslo, Karl Johans gate by MortenTellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Aarhus, Denmark*



Wall art in AArhus by MortenTellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Leicester Town Hall, England*



Leicester Town Hall by Quietime photography, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Los Angeles, USA*



a rare oscar neimeyer designed round spaceship building by Moby's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Los Angeles, USA*



griffith observatory by Moby's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Botanischer Garten Bonn, Germany*



botanic garden bonn by schemen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Grenoble, France*



DSCF6445 by julienhr, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Grenoble, France*



DSCF6449 by julienhr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Triumphal Arch by Frank Friedrichs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by therealflashfocus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Ponte estaiada Octavio Frias de Oliveira, Sao Paulo 0071-Editar by Flavio Veloso - Fotógrafo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Place Antonin Jutard. by brumpicts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
On Gansevoort by Rob Mintzes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hanoi, Vietnam*
Heavy Transport I by Laario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
texting by Thomas8047, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Copper Horse (Windsor, U.K.)*
The Copper Horse by .willwalker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Puerto Madero (Buenos Aires, Argentina)*
Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires by franherrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Portland, U.S.A.*
Portland.98621 by Film&PhotoArchivist, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Wrocław, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pieniny Mountains, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Coeur Défense by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


La Défense by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Cnit et T1 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


CNIT et La Défense by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus - 51 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus - 62 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus - 64 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus - 38 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Jardins du Palais-Royal by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Balade aux Tuileries by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Vie nocturne by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus - 32 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus - 34 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus - 33 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus - 35 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus - 30 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus - 26 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus 21 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus 23 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus 25 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


La mesure du jour by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


L'homme au balcon Geox by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


La rue, à Paris, se marche la tête pleine d'une gloire passée by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Galerie by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Place de l'Opéra, traîner ou se remettre en mouvement by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus 7 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus 9 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus 10 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus 13 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus 20 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Traversée de la Place de l'Opéra by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Avenue de l'Opéra by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Opéra Garnier by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Paris bonus 1 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Ballet homme/machine by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Rue de la Manutention : la vue by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Belgium*


Palais Royal by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Newfounland, Canada*


Churchill river and Churchill Falls by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Newfoundland, Canada*


Churchill Canyon B&W by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brussels, Belgium*


Palais Royal by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brussels, Belgium*


La traversée by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Un jour se lève en France by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brussels, Belgium*


Grand-Place de Bruxelles - 1 by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Times Square B&W by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Dissolved downtown by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Chrysler and others by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


The Masters by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Midtown northwest by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Glass and concrete forest by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Battery Park by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Battery Park by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


The King under the Storm by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


ESB standing by WhiteFlowersFade, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Maine, USA*


Maine by Elliotphotos, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Ogrodzieniec Castle, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lac du Flambeau, WI. USA*










Untitled by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago, IL. USA*










(10.4.13)-In The Bakckyard-10 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Street portrait (Unknown Location)*










Street portrait by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*An old barn near Campbellsport, WI. USA*










Fall Field by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Southwest side of the city. Chicago, IL. USA*










(10.3.13)-Lighting-1 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Ojców National Park, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summer in the city (Germnay)*










Watchdog by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*An old section of railroad south of downtown Milwaukee. USA*










The Old Rails... by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago*










(10.3.13)-Lighting-5 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, Japan*










Hotel lounge by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Village Park in Thiensville, WI. USA*










Untitled by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago*










(9.29.13)-Chicago_Gourmet-LO-6 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, Japan*










Position-fixing by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee, Wisconsin, USA*










Calm in Chaos by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago, USA*










(9.27.13)-McCormick-HI-4 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shinagawa station (品川駅), Tokyo, Japan*










Shinagawa station (品川駅) at 11:00 pm by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Last Covered Bridge in Wisconsin. Cedarburg, WI
1876 - 1955*










Bridge of Yesteryear's by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago*










(9.27.13)-McCormick-HI-6 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Akihabara (秋葉原) 
Tokyo. Japan*










Sunset at Akihabara (秋葉原) by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walker's Point, Milwaukee, Wisconsin. USA*










The Hopper by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago*










(9.19.13)-Rooftopping-6 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo street , Japan*










Between tradition and present by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SP 4449 "Daylight" on it's way to Milwaukee, WI (USA)*










Untitled by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago, IL. USA*










(9.19.13)-Rooftopping-8 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Akihabara, Tokyo. Japan*










Akihabara (秋葉原) #3 by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Upper East Side, Milwaukee, Wisconsin. USA*










Light My Way by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago*










(9.18.13)-JJ Instameet-2 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, Japan*










Akihabara (秋葉原) #2 by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Kazimierz in Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Hills, Wisconsin, USA*










The Calm by CJ Schmit, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The urban cliff face at the north end of Grant Park, Chicago, IL. USA*










(9.12.13)-Windy Lakefront-LO-2 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo street , Japan*










Maid by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A lime kiln in Grafton, WI. USA*










The Kiln by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Michigan, Chicago, USA*










(9.12.13)-Windy Lakefront-LO-7 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, Japan*










Akihabara (秋葉原) #1 by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This is part of the Thiensville WI Rotary Riverwalk. The Milwaukee . USA*










Waiting for Visitors by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Doane Observatory's telescope - Chicago, USA*










(9.1.13)-Field Day-41 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Japan between tradition and present *
Tokyo, Japan










Japan between tradition and present by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken in Blue Island, IL. USA*










Untitled by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* the Filed Museum, Chicago. USA*










(9.1.13)-Field Day-7 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki (HEL), Airport. Finland*










Gate 35 by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The air traffic control tower at the Oslo Gardermoen airport (OSL). Norway*










ATC OSL by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biarritz, France*










Biarritz, France by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Impossible Staircase - Umschreibung, Munich. Germany*










The Impossible Staircase - Umschreibung #1 by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pine Street in Chattanooga, TN. USA*










Second Presbyterian Church_2 by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madison, Wisconsin. USA*










Take To The Streets by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Qiao - Shanghai, China*










Hong Qiao - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Seagulls, Baltic Sea - Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Shepherd's huts, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Szczawnica, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*varna - Bulgaria*


The water slide off season by Roger Solbakke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reynisdrangar - Iceland*


Reynisdrangar by bontragger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saltdean, England - UK*


Rough and Stormy Seas by jmpcflckr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


marais poitevin by leonhe2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pinellas County, Fl - US*


Guardian of the swamp by phirehouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai *


k068 by TOBY CHEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berthwick - UK*


The Bass by ajp~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ronda - Spain*


Ronda by Jose RL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Pont des Arts by Loveachday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melrose - UK*


Leaderfoot Viaduct located a few miles east of Melrose by penlea1954, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz - US*


Mickey Mouse observando la tormenta... by Hermano-Lobo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
City Lights by Monitor Encendido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marostica - Italy*


Marostica Castle by gaypunk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marostica - Italy*


Marostica Castle by gaypunk, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Mountain hut in Sudetes, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marostica - Italy*


Marostica Castle by gaypunk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Fifty by CHO-ME, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Graz - Austria*


It grooves! by Roman Rudnicki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


IMG_2180 by Jeffrey Heyman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Chimney Bank by Will Corder | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sinalunga - Italy*


Amorosa Alley by Blende1.8, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Санкт-Петербург St. Petersburg by Carl Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome - Italy*



Are you famous? by Baz 120, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trevose head - UK*


Trevose Head by Johntasaurus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SAINT QUAY PORTRIEUX - FRANCE*


IMG_0016-Modifier by sergerebours, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stoccolma_156-2.jpg by Emanuele Vercesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cap Fréhel - France*


cap fréhel by sergerebours, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds - UK*


Leeds Waterside by David.Devonport, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gran Canyon - US*


B&W-4189-OnOne (Grand Canyon between Las Vegas and South Rim) by Colin McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec - Canada*


Load 'o pumpkins B&W by Bill Lindsay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gdnask - Poland*


Most Krowi by chamsin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Puente Romano... by Chani_Luc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
PRAZKY HRAD [PRAGUE CASTLE] by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leipzig - Germany*


Vertigo by DanielKoehlerPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Vyrnwy - UK*



Lake Vyrnwy, North Wales... by joannecox1007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
IMG_7240 by kz1000ps, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Happy Fireworks Night - Bonfire Night - Guy Fawkes Day by myfrozenlife, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dover - UK*


The sea of houses by monikaturska, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin - Italy*


Lines by younggotti82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
MAD - 20150401 - 4 by OndasDeRuido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Größenunterschied by FriendFisherman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wheal Coates by Spaceman photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
YGR_2651 by YgoRodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco – US*


Burning Man 2010 - Bliss Dance by Marco Cochrane by Scott Williams - Kernville, California, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco – US*


DSC_0574_tonemapped by .KiLTRo., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


On the move by Albert Hoogendoorn Photography., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


body by elisa_lerda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Deux femmes aux Tuileries by Arnault75010, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Chile*


DROP by MHGG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Millennium Bridge III by Xmural, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


East London Leisure Aquatics Centre by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


Oceanografìc B&W by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
ITALY - Veneto - Venice - Bridge of Sighs by Asier Villafranca (www.asiervillafranca.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


Deoksugung B&W by lcayolap, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Buren Dancing by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool - UK*


Human slinkys by Capt'n Red Beard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


sin argamasa by esquizometrica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_0880 by kitix524, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubno - Ukraine*


no vehicle by alxpn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague *


Charles Bridge I by Tom Ort, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


香港 | Hong Kong: Appunti di Viaggio by Pachibro Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genova - Italy*


genova, boccadasse by photograffiando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norcia - Italy*


Una mattina a Norcia by Alessandro Argentieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


05z784w by nuno borges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck of Andros island, Greece*
Deadly Wounds by xrhstos.bas23, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
city by TivBal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
emerald park towers by rick miller foto, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Gate to Książ Castle, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Moszna Castle, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Basilica in Wambierzyce, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Kazimierz in Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Berlin, Germany*
Bundestag by Janus-Photo, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Brescia, Italy*
Piazza della Loggia by Janus-Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trindade, Paraty, Brazil*










Trindade, Paraty, Brazil by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Camposanto, Piazza dei Miracoli in Pisa (part of UNESCO world heritage site), Italy*










Homage to my favourite colour. By the Camposanto, Piazza dei Miracoli in Pisa (part of UNESCO world heritage site) by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Central Bank of Argentina, Buenos Aires*










Central Bank of Argentina, Buenos Aires by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dayabumi Complex, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*










Dayabumi Complex, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Holocaust Memorial Day, Auschwitz-Birkenau concentration camp, Oswiecim, Poland *










Holocaust Memorial Day, Auschwitz-Birkenau concentration camp, Oswiecim, Poland [Explore - thank you all!!] by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Sultan Abdul Samad Building, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*










The Sultan Abdul Samad Building, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Repetative, The Royal Guards (Högvakten), Stockholm Palace, Sweden*










Repetative, The Royal Guards (Högvakten), Stockholm Palace by Maria_Globetrotter (not globetrotting), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Curbside Check In, Sacramento, USA*










Curbside Check In by U.L. Simmons Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*African Elephants battle in the Field Museum of Natural History, Chicago, USA*










(9.1.13)-Field Day-3 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki (HEL), Finland*










Apron still life (2) by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge B-W, Sacramento, USA*










Tower Bridge B-W by U.L. Simmons Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Long shadows befell the steps of the Shedd aquarium. Chicago, USA*










(8.30.13)-Bike Ride-9 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heathrow (LHR)
Airport, London. UK*










Apron still life by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sacramento Skyline at Night-B-W. USA*










Sacramento Skyline at Night-B-W by U.L. Simmons Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago*










(8.6.13)-GNMAA Lake Cruise-16 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*










Mealtime by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge at Night-B-W. USA*










Tower Bridge at Night-B-W by U.L. Simmons Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago, USA*










(8.6.13)-GNMAA Lake Cruise-8 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bookshop triangle view (Unknown place)*










Bookshop triangle view by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge Walkway-B-W, Sacramento. USA*










Tower Bridge Walkway-B-W by U.L. Simmons Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Chicago skyline*










(8.21.13)-Harborside_Aerial-WEB-31 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*(Unknown place)*










Structures by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sac Police Sheriff Memorial Bench-Sacramento, USA*










Sac Police Sheriff Memorial Bench-4559 by U.L. Simmons Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W skyline at dusk. Chicago, USA*










(6.30.13)-Lakefront Stroll-4 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stadtpark Hamburg, Germany*










Lazy Sunday afternoon by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Train Bridge-American River Walkway*










Train Bridge-American River Walkway-4699 by U.L. Simmons Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago *










(6.20.13)-River_Cruise-34 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*McClellan Museum, Sacramento, USA*










McClellan Museum-4462 by U.L. Simmons Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Willis' reflection in the South Branch of the Chicago River. (B&W)*










(6.20.13)-River_Cruise-18 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*










Silverback by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gare d'Auburn, California (USA)*










Raging Water B-W-5655 by U.L. Simmons Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The St. Charles Air Line Bridge along the South Branch of the Chicago River.*










(6.20.13)-River_Cruise-15 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scottish Highland cattle*










Sticking its tongue out by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early Morning Sail-CA. USA*








[/url]

Early Morning Sail-5727 by U.L. Simmons Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Framed_Olympus E-M5_Olympus 14-42mm by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Eyes_Olympus E-M5_Nikkor 55mmF3.5 by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Marine Building_Olympus E-M5_Lumix 45-200mm by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Dramatic Tone_Olympus E-M5_Lumix 45-200mm by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Ferrari_Olympus E-M5_Lumix 45-200mm by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Terminal Avenue_Olympus E-M5_Lumix 45-200mm by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Testing Sigma 18-250mm At Full Zoom by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Seagull And Vancouver Skyline by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Burrard Street Bridge With Monochrome Capture by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Flying Over Coquitlam, BC, Canada by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Vancouver Postcard-False Creek Marina by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Harbour Cruises by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Calgary, Canada*


Calgary From The Air by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Belcarra Park And Indian Arm by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*West Vancouver, Canada*


Ambleside Park by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Coral Princess by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Canada Place With Olympus E-PL1 by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


People Watching At Lonsdale Quay by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Boat Watching At Lonsdale Quay by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Good Friday Holiday At Queen Elizabeth Park by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Low POV At Granville Island by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Science World At False Creek by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Catching A Dragonboat Race On False Creek by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Sunburst Over The Granville Street Bridge by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Pattullo Bridge Nearly 80 Years Old by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Dr. Sun Yat-Sen Park by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Frolicking Amidst The Pigeons by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Wide-Angle With Sigma 18-250mm Superzoom Macro by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canadian Rockies*


Flying Over The Canadian Rockies by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Downtown Vancouver Just Ahead by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vancouver, Canada*


Vancouver-City By The Sea by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Rome, Italy*

Resto di sarcofago romano con leone che sbrana una gazzella by Armando Moreschi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Auburn, CA (USA)*










Night Light-State Theater Auburn-6019 by U.L. Simmons Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago*










(5.31.13)-Mammatus-2 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*










Separated by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rue de Bâle, Suisse*










Rue de Bâle, Suisse by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catching Air (USA)*










Catching Air-7057 by U.L. Simmons Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W United Center, Chicago, IL. USA*










Game 7-5 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*










Live gig by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mittlere Brücke, Bâle, Suisse*










Mittlere Brücke, Bâle, Suisse by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
After the rain by Ciaobrian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Untitled by Yuwei*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint-Petersburg, Russia by romkavt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


log loader2 by tesseract33, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Untitled by David Davidoff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto - Japan*


looking into the phone by takorii, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City in black and white by cielopedernal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Louis - US*


JB Bridge in the fog by PVS444, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hello my friend by Su-Ly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Watch out by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pecs - Hungary*


grey by apollai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agriento - Italy*


Vacanze by bed and breakfast il Casale | www.bb-ilcasale.it, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Östergötland, Sweden*



Facing the sun by jarnasen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Syndey, Australia*
Sydney Scape by Clicks & Flicks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Eyes That See You by JJFET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glencoe Mountain - UK*


Ski Lift, Glencoe Mountain Resort, Argyll and Bute, Scottish Highlands, UK by Gelderd55, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Barcelona by joanna.holland1980, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
NARODNI DIVADLO [NATIONAL THEATRE] by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mixquic - Mexico*


Skelleton Lords by snarulax, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Along the River Tiber, Rome by dav fan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Bordeaux by Fredibouille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castalla - Spain*


IMG_3249 by jfmtino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leipzig - Germany*


by Michael Barg Leipzig central station by barki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South island - New Zealand*


K7-200310-088 by Steve Chasey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naple - Italy*



01061 - Napoli by Marcello Treglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb15 D700_090 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


Minster Horizon-copy by Wilamoyo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowstone, Wyoming - US*


IMG_9411 by Maierpic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Giotto Calendoli by ChillaxingROAD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


... by -Makar79-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Point Reyes - US*


Tree Tunnel - B&W by Michael Carl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Goteborg, Sweden*
Jäntorget by Nicola Prisco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei *


Vertical Pantheon... by RayLai Studio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Existence by Shahadat Mishu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Goodbye Parents by lorenzoviolone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
at the taxi station Concorde Paris France 21 avril 2015 by Roubinoff-0548150 by roubinoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Nice girls Métro Tuileries Rivolil Paris France 21 avril 2015 by Roubinoff-0418112 by roubinoff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa - Canada*


Clouded by jayfournier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Tour Saint-Jaques by Patrick Neiens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alagoas - Brazil*


Sao Miguel dos Milagres - AL by MR. Romero, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*










Jesus by lance mills, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Noir York City @ Brooklyn Heights Promenade, Brooklyn Heights, Brooklyn, NYC*










Noir York City @ Brooklyn Heights Promenade, Brooklyn Heights, Brooklyn, NYC by ataferner, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manassas Battlefield National Park, Virginia, UK*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jcarrera747/16986992667/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Western Pacific Locomotive B-W, Sacramento, USA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/u_l_simmons/7848923204/in/album-72157627196822880/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Franklin Street bridge in B&W, Chicago*










(5.1.13)-Along The River-22 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Couple, Hamburg, Germany*










Couple by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Canal d'Alsace, France*










Grand Canal d'Alsace, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gate in the old wall of Bourg, n.Blaye. France*










Old gate by Eirik0304, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Malo, Brittany, France*










Saint-Malo by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Louvre Pyramid in Square, Paris, France*










Louvre Pyramid in Square by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Horse and carriage - Chattanooga, TN. USA*










Horse and Carriage by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Michael the Archangel Church, Cleveland, USA*










St. Michael by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huishan Station - Wuxi, Shangai. China*










Huishan Station - Wuxi by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Terma Bania in Białka Tatrzańska, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Manaus, Brazil*

Reflections of Amazonas Theatre in B&W by Sidclay Dias, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Casablanca, Morocco*

Hassan II complex area by NoahWmR12, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Techno Parade Paris 2014 by Romi G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Speicherstadt Hamburg by michaelg.1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Strolling by Pericles el Greco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Noria Córdoba y Puente by Chani_Luc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Plaza Valdeverdeja by Chani_Luc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Foggy Morning by Bertrand Mignon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toulon - France*


Monts toulonnais by marcusrcv83, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouquan - France*


Bois du Rouquan by ViktorHi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


IZ8A4471.jpg by Polar Bear 1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City in black and white by cielopedernal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Daschtein - Austria*


140553 View from the Dachstein by bellodis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York City 2014 #8 by airpix84, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*



Galeries Lafayette by giovanibr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anglesey - France*


South Stack - Anglesey by alancookson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia – Spain*


Pasando. Valencia. by pabloteenwolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2__DSC1578 by dmitry_ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malta*


Azure Window - Malta by Sblendone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Boy in Vasaparken Stockholm Sweden 4/7 2013. by photoola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdivia - Chile*


Valdivia, Chile. by Franco Basso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_1807-1 by dan.ber70, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cork - Ireland*


Cork, Ireland by Ashley Senja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague sight-seeing by bike by Pantchoa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille – France*


Untitled by Je.est.un.autre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York *


South Seaport, NY by Vijay Mahalingam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg – Russia*


Dreaming by billikota, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi - UAE*


Sh. Zayed Grand Mosque symmetry in B&W by gcraig3si, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Fisheye View, Black & White street pictrure, Yerevan, Armenia by Photographer in Batumi - www.samsarkisyan.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dallas - US*


Dallas Aerial by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charleroi – Belgium*


Charleroi industrial by David.Colomer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Pepsi Cola Sign @ Gantry Plaza State Park, Long Island City, Hunters Point, Queens, NYC by ataferner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L1007699-編輯 by Madame Ma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Des Moines - US*


River Reflection by mfhiatt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
madrid (metropolis) - dia 5 by ibetcid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Port of San Francisco - BW by rschnaible (Off - Back Soon), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


cloister by Man in the Road, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newport – US*


One of Newport's bridge by MariaManuelaPhotography - Thanks for visit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Compiègne - France*



Hôtel de Ville de Compiègne by Mr. Caillou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa – Italy*


Motorbike graveyard by John.J.Walsh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago Water Tower by San Martin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome - 2014 by guillaume noury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Untitled by Pedro Mirandolla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alquezar - Spain*


Alquézar by wuploteg1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brisbane - Australia*


Lake Monster by g0rsty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Dramont - France*


Black island by jeanjoaquim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


calçada, Rio de Janeiro by frank formsache, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds - UK*


Leeds Town Hall - Explore #350 Sept 18th 2014 by jasonmgabriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston *


Underneath the arches by Digital.Medium, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


White Rain Coat by marek O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset – UK*


Corfe Castle - Dorset 2014 by Alex Kerslake Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bradford – UK*


Taking a short cut by shaun741, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tjörn - Sweden*


Tjörn - West coast of Sweden by hervemarcilloux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (Greece)*
Pyrgi, Hios (Chios), Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waipio valley, Big island (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Waipio Bay Park by crt.romain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Syrian Family @ Istiklal Street by muratküçükefe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Munich, Germany*
Evening on Munich streets by bakunin.photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo Opera House #6 by eenty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Capetown, South Africa*
_DSC7562-Edit-2-Edit by wakataitea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest castle from the chain bridge in Budapest by DoctorNo_34, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

birds by Wackelaugen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodian monk

Cambodia by Giacomo Frullani, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Cambodia by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos

Laos by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Cambodia by jpmiss, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo Opera House*










Oslo Opera House by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from Oslo Opera House, Norway*










View from Oslo Opera House by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from Oslo Opera House, Norway*










VIew from Oslo Opera House by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Maria church, Cadaques. Spain*










Santa Maria church by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo *










Oslo 5915 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland - The Þingvellir Rift*










Iceland - The Þingvellir Rift by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cadaques. Spain*










Cadaques 2008 1379 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*King Haakon VII of Norway*










King Haakon VII of Norway by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland *










Iceland 2002 10 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*










Iceland 2002 1 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*










Iceland 2002 16 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland Reykjavik*










Iceland 2002 20 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland *










Iceland 2002 19 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland *










Iceland 2002 18 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland *










Iceland 2002 11 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Statue of Salvador Dali - Cadaqués, Spain*










Statue of Salvador Dali - Cadaqués by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From Groton Connecticut. USA*










Untitled by Tom Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Our lady of Carmen, Cadaqués, Spain*










Our lady of Carmen 2011 - 146 - The Sniper by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Missunde, Schleswig-Holstein, Germany*










Fjordlight.less color. by Massmo Relsig, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slovenia *










Slovenia 2011 2024 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Tree reflection by kioro photographie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Skyscraper by kioro photographie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Bir-Hakeim by kioro photographie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Ghost City by kioro photographie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Black & White by ►CubaGallery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Tokyo Metropolis by P-Zilla, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

from the steps by fallsroad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy


Roman Holiday... by sermatimati, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Italy by altmann0997, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham – UK*


Selfridges Birmingham by Matys_ldn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcachon - France*


Village ostréicole du bassin d'Arcachon /// Oyster village of the bay of Arcachon by Fabrice Le Coq, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


image by gunnbuttress, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scanno - italy*


Scanno by mariaelenadg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Bologna by Frèedom., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing - China*


三里屯 （I） by Alejandro García Martín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abruzzo - Italy*


barrea bn by mariaelenadg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


dreamin' by d7000pb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Old house Singapore by SoopPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen - Denmark*


Am I on the right track..? by Mr. 888, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Segovia by WestStreetPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monein les Côteaux de vignes !!! 
Chaine de Pyrénées au fond, France*










Monein les Côteaux de vignes !!! by nanard 504, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona *










Barcelona 2007 - 187 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windsor, Pennsylvanie, USA
*










Old House by George Kurzik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland *










Iceland 2002 15 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One of two 'sentinels' at the doors of Derby's All Saints Cathedral. UK*










All Saints by RichardK2010, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland *










Iceland 2002 13 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jenjibre, India*










Jenjibre by Roberto Jorge Escudero, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hallgrímskirkja, Reykjavík, Iceland*










Hallgrímskirkja, Reykjavík, Iceland by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*unknown place*










CASTRO_09 by joseantoniopaz62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain Cadaqués Catalonia*










_MG_7244 - Version 2 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Soldiers' and Sailors' Arch @ Grand Army Plaza, Prospect Park, Brooklyn, NYC*










Soldiers' and Sailors' Arch @ Grand Army Plaza, Prospect Park, Brooklyn, NYC by ataferner, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trondheimsfjorden panorama, Norway*










Trondheimsfjorden panorama by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*fish*










雙龍會 by A Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Street Musicians- Barcelona*










Street Musicians #34 - Barcelona by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*l'impervio versante est della punta Gnifetti (4554 m.) - gruppo del M. Rosa, Italy*










in the clouds by Daniele Porro, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona *










Barcelona 2007 - 258 2_DxO_ - Version 4 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athènes, Attique, Grèce*










Ghosts by and641, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cadaqués, Catalonia, Spain*










_MG_7236 - Version 2 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*pyranée*










Aisa by miguelerele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roses - Catalonia*










Roses 2010 343 - Version 2 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*san martin*










san martin abril 2015 abril 35-08927 by Artmusik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roses - Catalonia*










Roses 2010 342 - Version 2 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boardwalk Empire - UK*










Boardwalk Empire by Big Nick26, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roses - Catalonia*










Roses 2010 341 - Version 2 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brooklyn Bridge Noir @ New York City, NYC*










Brooklyn Bridge Noir @ New York City, NYC by ataferner, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roses - Catalonia*










Roses 2010 331 - Version 2 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dans le creux de l'Europe, strasburg, France*










Dans le creux de l'Europe by Mathieu Thiebaut, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roses - Catalonia*










Roses 2010 261 - Version 2 by Stein Grebstad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Playing Chinese Chess *

This photo taken in Temple of Earth(Di Tan Park), Beijing, China.










Playing Chinese Chess by rick0530, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foro Italico *
Stadio dei Marmi. Roma










Foro Italico by Martina Soriani, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bokoharjo, indonesia*










Prambanan Showers 2 by alisdair jones, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carretera serpenteante, Palencia, Spain*










[Carretera serpenteante by fotodiegoFL, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney Harbour*










Foggy-Shiny by radio4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev metro bridge (Kiev, Ukraine)*
Kyiv Metro Bridge by deVetal, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paihia, New Zealand*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kiltrochileno/16530558513/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rutland water church, UK*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mckinp/16498459174/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago*










(4.26.13) Trump 83-17 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*










Big boys dream (2) by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bonifacio, Corse, France*










Bonifacio, Corse, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Drammen town centre. Norway*










Bragernes torv by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Dalles Hills, Washington State - US*


Windmills, In Black and White, The Dalles Hills, Washington State by Don Briggs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Admiralty Arch, Black and White, London, England by www.joedanielprice.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Hancock - Trump - Wrigley - BLACK AND WHITE by DMoutray - Denny Moutray Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curacao - Dutch Antilles*


Dramatic Black and White Church from Curacao by Captain Kimo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lawrence - UK*


Black and white cows by Keith in Exeter (away for a while), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*


Holy Name Cathedral in Black and White by Chris Smith/Out of Chicago, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey - US*


Big Sur sunset in black and white by redcentphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bosham - UK*


A black and white picture of Bosham by Barry.Turner.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ballingtoy - UK*


Trees and Road - Black and White by Etrusia UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


Baptistry and Duomo Black and White by baltoskins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trollstigen - Norway*


Black and white edition 2 by p.josefsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Rainier - US*


Mount Rainier from Sunrise Black and White by Bob Noble Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coronado, CA - US*


Black and White Boat House by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Lady Liberty in Black and White by tfelds, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tampa - US*


Tampa Night Black and White by Photomatt28, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salt Lake City - US*


Week 50 of 52 Theme: "Black and White" Winters touch by sumoetx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Godvangen - Norway*


The colourful Nærøyfjord in black and white... by bent inge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


Black and White, Standing Still World Champion at George Pompidou Plaza, Paris, France by www.joedanielprice.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake District - UK*


Black and White, Boats on Derwent Water, Lake District, England by www.joedanielprice.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Black and white animals RR 19.9.2008 by Rohtola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire - UK*


Staithes, Black and White, Yorkshire, England by www.joedanielprice.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medellin - Colombia*


MEDELLÍN - BLACK AND WHITE. by laloking97, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fire island - NY - US*


Black and White Fire Island by nydavid1234, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Southern pine, NC - US*


Alone on their journey - (Black and White) by Adam's Journey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans - US*


Sky's the Limit by prasannathani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. by Alejandro Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Graz, Austria*
squinting against the sun by schalkandreas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edinburgh, U.K.*
Grey Day by flea147, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kobe, Japan*
PlasticS - Kobe,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmus Bridge by undernier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
no traffic by matamayke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris in black and white by sechsterangriff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Millau viaduct, France*
_DSC0530 copy by annie_wells, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit - USA*

Standing Tall in Detroit. by 2WheelWanderer, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chicago, IL, US*


(5.8.13)-Rooftop-5 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Downtown Chicago*


Under the Bridge by 75Central Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*King Edward Quay, Montreal, Canada*


King Edward Quay by 75Central Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*replica Arc de Triomphe at Paris Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas, Nevada, US*


Sous l’Arc (Under the Arch) by 75Central Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


View of Stockholm by Ambra Marras, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chicago, IL, US*


(8.6.13)-GNMAA Lake Cruise-8 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berliner Dom by One_Penny, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Takud Unda Dam, Bali, Indonesia*


Me&Dam #Tukad Unda by farizun amrod, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Detroit, Michigan*


escape by .insomniac, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Detroit, Michigan*


above the rim by .insomniac, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Fairfield Church, Kent, UK*


Time warp II by vuzephotography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


sin city by azrudin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Port Dickson, Malaysia*


ghost Island II by azrudin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Dungun, Malaysia*


waving by azrudin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Putrajaya, Malaysia*


enclosure view by azrudin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Masjid Selat, Malacca, Malaysia*


purify by azrudin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Unknown location*


falls by azrudin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Freathy beach, Cornwall, UK*


FREATHY II by Nick green2012, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Emerald Lake, Yoho National Park, Canada*


Sunbathing in B&W by brig.halpin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Apple Store in New York City*


NYC Big Apple Store - General Motors Building by M. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cook Inlet, Alaska, US*


Cloud Tunnel (B&W), Cook Inlet, Alaska by shadow1621, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Denver Art Museum, Colorado*


D A M by mclcbooks, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Low tide in Scotland, UK*


Land! by Dan Ballard Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*A desert in Jordan*


Desert Sun by Dan Ballard Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*East Tower of Marina City, Chicago, US*


(2.18.14)-Marina City-9 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Winter in Millennium Park, Chicago*


(1.5.14)-Winter in Millennium Park-9 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


Black & White Streets of Tomorrow by TheTimeTheSpace, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg - France*


Black and white church by Martin Itty - photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Louise - Canada*


Lake Louise - Black and white by R. Sawdon Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


World of Color in black and white by BentonJ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oklahoma - US*


Black and White by Kool Cats Photography over 4 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nobby beach - Australia*


Nobbys - Black and White by The0dora Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rossili, Wales - UK*


Rhossili Bay in black and white by dean.cummings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charminar - India*


Black & White by ujjal dey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pasuruan - Indonesia*


The Waterfall of Light by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elgol, Scotland - UK*


Elgol, Isle of Skye. by Willem Eelsing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


View of Most Of Harlem And The George Washington Bridge - New York - 2001- Black And White by hogophotoNY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saiko Lake - Japan*


西湖いやしの里 in Black and White by Beta Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong Night by Bjorn Borgers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


Black and White Challenge: Stamford Bridge by gary8345, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Санкт-Петербург St. Petersburg by Carl Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - Australia*


Redhead Black and White by The0dora Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland - UK*


Scotland in black and white by Paul Perton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
_NON3296 by FunkyPepper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


black and white into the light wider crop by loobyloo55, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavic, Iceland*
Liefur Eiriksson Statue by C.Fredrickson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fermi Tubes by Chris Smith/Out of Chicago, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC_5129 (2) by Lars Joelsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Black and White by Giuseppe Grumo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Hampshire - US*


Winter Fog by madre11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Street Performance. by SkipperWP, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne - Australia*


winter churchscape by mugley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carbon, Alberta - Canada*


The converted by Len Langevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Syndey, Australia*
Sydney Opera House Reflection by Sharkbite-photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane - Anzac Day by alessandro.soro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auckland, New Zealand*
DSC01125 by tangenning, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Fragata Sarmiento by claudiov958, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Christchurch, New Zealand*
Rebuild by duck vs. chicken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
South Beach by Aural Asia, on Flickr]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Background Stick by vpastro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
_R001323 copy.jpg by snapandslide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Us by PHifF', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Rue Saint-Jacques by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London hyde park (London, U.K.)*
Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
intense activity by loop_oh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
071-12 by seaan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Train Station by Dhiren Adatia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
_NON3236 by FunkyPepper, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place de la Concorde (Preview Version) - Paris*










Place de la Concorde (Preview Version) - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Seine - Paris*










La Seine - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Eye*










London Eye by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Passerelle Simone-de-Beauvoir - Paris*










Passerelle Simone-de-Beauvoir - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont des Arts, Académie Française - Paris*










Pont des Arts, Académie Française - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yorkshire Dales, UK*










Wraiths turmoil - Explored April 2015 by Justin Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Storm - Alpes, France*










Storm - Alpes, France by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Posing, Unknown location*










Posing by ManchegoP.R, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fog - Raleigh, North Carolina (USA)*










Fog - Raleigh, North Carolina (USA) by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bermeo, Pays Basque, Espagne*










Lo kuluxka by xomorrito, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Géode - Paris, Parc de la Villette*










La Géode - Paris, Parc de la Villette by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pollina, Sicily, Italy*










Lonely Old Man Walking by Cristian4132012, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York - Queensboro Bridge*










New York - Queensboro Bridge by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reflets européens, Strasbourg, France*










Reflets européens by Mathieu Thiebaut, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Seine during the flood - Paris (Île de la Cité)*










La Seine during the flood - Paris (Île de la Cité) by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*










Untitled by Yiannis Karagiannis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les Grands Moulins - Marquette Lez Lille (France)*










Les Grands Moulins - Marquette Lez Lille by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sardenia, Italy*










XX by Alessio Orrù, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Force d'Aimer - Paris*










La Force d'Aimer - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Turkmenian Eagle Owl.*










Turkmenian Eagle Owl. by steve.christian.1485, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour Montparnasse - Paris*










Tour Montparnasse - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beauty Lounge, Unknown location*










Beauty Lounge by ManchegoP.R, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jussieux - Paris*










Jussieux - Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spring Runoff, USA*










Spring Runoff by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*L'escalier, Paris*










L'escalier by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Subway station Munich / Westfriedhof*










UnderTheLight [explored] by d26b73, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre de Dame de Paris*










Notre de Dame de Paris by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*










wilderness by Fjola Dogg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Défense, Paris*










La Défense by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown Location*










Untitled by fionaLL*, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Magic Guigro, Unknown Location*










Magic Guigro by VR Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*










15/52 : Look at the sky (London) [Explored] by RV-M, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris*










shades by jumaib, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reggia di Venaria Reale, Italy*










Reggia di Venaria Reale by Carmelo61 PhotoPassion Thanks, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris*










booksellers by jumaib, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stegen, Germany*










STEGEN2-AMMERSEE-30.03.2015 by patrikpunktpatrik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southern Cemetery *
The largest cemetery in Europe.
Chorlton
Manchester










Southern Cemetery by The Green Hornet ( Manchester), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maritim Travemünde*










Maritim Travemünde by Möwenjägerin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
week ender by Thomas8047, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
The skyline Bal Harbour Village, Miami- Dade County, Florida, U.S.A. by jorgemolina37, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC_0548 by Wim1984, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Dompter les pigeons by Boris VOLCK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Downtown Los Angeles by zoeblue_photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
_NON3322 by FunkyPepper, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Hong Kong in Fog by Shihou Kuro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Biker Sharing a Stoop by jqpubliq, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Apocalypse Fog on Brooklyn by jqpubliq, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Morning light by francoisleroy1965, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Empire State Building x 2 by francoisleroy1965, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tokyo, Japan*


DSCN6422 by francoisleroy1965, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Winston-Salem, USA*


Winston-Salem, NC by francoisleroy1965, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Shanghai, China*


Streets of Shanghai by francoisleroy1965, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Pont Neuf, Paris by francoisleroy1965, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


London Subway by francoisleroy1965, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*France*


In remembrance of the victims of WWI on Armistice Day, French and British Unknown Soldiers of the Battle of the Somme, Thiepval Memorial, France by francoisleroy1965, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


Trocadero, Paris by francoisleroy1965, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza della Repubblica 
Roma, Italy*










Piazza della Repubblica by Max Peter1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vine caldura...Romania*










Vine caldura... by russ_eugen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris*










La Seine vue de l'ile aux cygnes, Paris by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abstract - Grande Arche, La defense, Paris, France*










Abstract - Grande Arche  by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Chattanooga, Tennessee, USA*










Tivoli Theatre by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cleveland, USA*










The Sixth City by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Xujiahui, Shanghai, China*










just having a beer by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
The Merlion at the heart of the Singapore River by gunman47, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City Business Center by Munir Hamdan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Night in BANGKOK by ahmedovic_galal26, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DSC_1811-Edit by dmitrykuznetsovdev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
City_Hall_Stockholm_view_from_Sodermalarstrand by agneta.wallberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Revisited: © Concrete Jungle Series Photo: Che Rosales #nyc #skyline #manhattan #blackandwhite #bnw #brooklynbridge #brooklyn #eastriver #newyorkcity #freedomtower #buildings #skyscrapers by Che Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by iviberrO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Duomo Piazza by anarogu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
IMG_5824-Edit by roger_thelwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
all build on wooden poles by paddy_bb (on and off for a while), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Azure window, Malta*
Gozo Island - Malta by tenzin.wainwright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
_NON3226-Edit by FunkyPepper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago Cultural Center Chandelier and Tiffany Dome Black and White by Chris Smith/Out of Chicago, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


White Labyrinth by chantsign, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


Spaceship Earth by Mike Orso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quintanilla Rucandio - Spain*


Quintanilla Rucandio #Cantabria #España by Caty V. mazarias antoranz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Union, Kentucky - US*


Link in Black and White by mightyquinninwky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zermatt - Switzerland*


The Matterhorn by Stuck in Customs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Kent Coast - UK*


Red Sands 10 by doctor.boogie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Dark science by murphyz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macau - China*


The Ruins of St Paul's by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Vancouver B.C Views (series) by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


REALLY Cool World by Mike Orso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Disney, FL - US*


Stitch's Great Escape from Color by TheTimeTheSpace, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


cold dark world by Daniel Quarg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Space by John St John Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


All the World's a Stage by Ben Heine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taj Mahal - India*


A view from Taj Mahal by Appy 29 (back), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset - UK*


Man O'War Bay by byVini photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thapathali - Nepal*


365.188/ Jagannath Temple and Pratap Malla Column by jeremyvillasis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Konark, Orissa - India*


Konark Sun Temple by Steve Bahcall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gifu-shi - Japan*


the rice check by StephenCairns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


"The Sphere" by Fritz Koenig, Restored at Battery Park as a Temporary Memorial to the Victims of September 11th (Black and White) by Scandblue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ens - Netherlands*


Triangles by Peter Jaspers(busy), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bushmills - UK*


Storm on the Causeway Coast by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nord de Calais - France*


The ring of memory (2) - [explored 24.02.2015] by Guigui-Lille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ingerthorpe - UK*


The Cloisters - Fountains Abbey by mark_mullen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


moto house by MarioMancuso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


Happy New Year my dear friends! by svetlana1961(very busy), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malibu - US*


Dr. Elliot McGucken Fine Art Photography Black & White HDR Landscape by 45SURF Hero's Odyssey Mythology Landscapes & Godde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Shanghai views by marin.tomic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


*City Veins* - Dubai - Limited Edition Landscape Photography by André Distel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uyuni - Bolivia*


End Of The Line by ollygringo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Nakuru - Kenia*


Lake Nakuru by The Finest Soldier [Passionate Learner], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Irish Hunger Memorial by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isfahan - Iran*


Isfahan b/w by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


Obedience by Brendan Ó Sé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manama - Bahrain*


city of manama by azahar photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zion National Park - US*


Sunset, Zion National Park by jev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mississauga - Canada*


Absolute Towers by roken-roliko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lessive - Belgium*


Symphony by Ben Heine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maritime Quarter Wales - UK*


Red Bull Matadors - Explored by dean.cummings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cork - Ireland*


Private browsing by Brendan Ó Sé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Little girl's world by CHO-ME.COM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Delhi - India*


Together! by _Amritash_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg - Germany*


War of the Worlds/Hamburg by .Markus Landsmann - markuslandsmann.zennfolio.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malta*


You, me and the world around us by Gremxul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Rita Crane Photography: "La Riviere" by Maillol, Jardin des Tuileries, Le Louvre by Rita Crane Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luxemburg*


moon walk by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jersey City - US*


Bleak wasteland in Jersey City, New Jersey behind the Statue of Liberty. Caven Point Road in the Black Tom area. The sign says "No Dumping". November 1976 by wavz13, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege - Belgium*


The fishing net by Gilderic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai* 


rooftop isolation by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Flock of cranes #2 by Ryan Kimball, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Into Another World - Atomium, Brussels by Janicskovsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by ar_graff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melissa - Greece*


Factor B&W Version by Nikos Thita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Menai Bridge - UK*


20131009 165205 iso100 10.0 mm60.0 sf_16.0 HDRN B&W by lost and found at sea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abruzzo - Italy*


B&W Piazza Ovidio by Historicus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne *


Polelands_02_B+W by Beetwo77, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mt. Rainier, Washington state, US*


Rainier Dressed in Winter White by Crest Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tacquala Lake, Kittitas County, Washington*


Tacquala Lake, Kittitas County, Washington (Oct 2012) by Steve G. Bisig, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cooper River bridge, South Carolina, US*


Cooper River Bridge by Chimay Bleue, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Apartments in South Carolina, US*


Dark Skies by MightySlam, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Main Street Station, Richmond, Virginia, US*


Main Street Station - black and white by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Dagens foto - 239: One Sunday Morning by petertandlund, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Bordalsgjelet Gorge, Norway*


Bordalsgjelet Gorge (and the wife) by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*A backstreet alley in Singapore*


Backstreet Alleys by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Marine building, Vancouver, Canada*


Marine Building_Olympus E-M5_Lumix 45-200mm by Arlene Gee (seeker of artistic vision), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mojave Desert, California*


Wonder Valley by Sky Noir, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mosque of Córdoba, Spain*


Looking at the Dome *Explored* by Danieldevad, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cincinnati, Ohio, US*


City of Lights by gatorinsc, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mt. Rainier National Park, Washington*


Mountain Ranges - Sunrise, Mt Rainier, Washington (Sep 2007) by Steve G. Bisig, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Detifoss, Iceland*


Dark Falls by jeromebphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Portland Head Light, Maine, US*


A Different View by katie47n, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Niagara Falls, New York*


niagara falls by mike frank 31, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Radnor Lake, Tennessee, US*


Radnor Lake by Malcolm MacGregor, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Denali National Park, Alaska*


Black and White Denali by Rebecca Tifft, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Laghi Del Piani, Tre Cime, Italy*


Laghi Del Piani by jeromebphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ursa beach, Portugal*


Ursa, Reflection by jeromebphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Watkins Glen Falls, New York*


Cavern Cascade - Watkins Glen Falls by Michael Ver Sprill, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mathey College Hallway, Princeton University, New Jersey*


Rockefeller / Mathey College Hallway by Michael Ver Sprill, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Under Manhattan bridge, New York*


Under Manhattan Bridge September 11th by Michael Ver Sprill, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sunrise over two lakes in Tre Cime di Lavadero, Italian Dolomites*


2 Lakes by jeromebphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Cherohala Skyway, Tennessee, US*


riding high above the mountains by Cottage Days, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eiffel Square, Paris*










Eiffel Square  by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Park bench outside The Read House Hotel - Chattanooga, TN. USA*










The Bench by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madison, WI. USA*










The Boost Up by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*rainy night in Shanghai, China*










rainy night in Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat, Siem Riep, Camboya by nagasairo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat, Siem Riep, Camboya by nagasairo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Angkor Wat, Siem Riep, Camboya by nagasairo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Angkor Wat, Siem Riep, Camboya by nagasairo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Stupa by manuelchopard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ta Prom Temple, Cambodia

Ta Prohm by ollygringo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rovinj – Croatia*


Croatia, Rovinj B&W by photolandhu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tonle Sap Lake, Cambodia

Tonle Sap b&w Series XXXII by gregschaefer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Esztergom – Hungary
*

IR shot of Esztergom's Basilica by photolandhu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


"Pasa una mujer negra que pronuncia palabras de luz". Paseo por Harlem. Adonis [Explore 17.11.2014] by Herminio., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aphrodisias _ Turkey*


The Ruins of Aphrodisias by bafhaus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


The Ever-Renovating Hagia Sophia, in Istanbul by bafhaus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lac de Pierre Percée - France*


Lac de Pierre Percée by Christian.Schwartz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deal beach, England – UK*


Fishing Boats on Deal Beach by alanbeasley40, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pernambuco - Brazil*


Untitled by bárbara.dantas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Unknown place*


Old Mine_3 by AJCNunes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin *


Fog silhouettes, Dublin, Ireland. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chantilly - France*


La représentation continue 1693 - Composition cantilienne — Domaine de Chantilly, Oise, Picardie, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cléder – France*


Maison des douaniers (Cléder) by malkovitch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo *


Aoi , Tokyo by sekineR2000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blois - France*


Château de Blois, aile Louis XII. by Laurent Dodin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich – Germany*


flying books by markuskoller ***PAUSED***, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg - Russia*



Sculptures in Alexander Park by bakunin.photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Petersburg - Russia*


Sculptures in Alexander Park by bakunin.photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm* 


Stoccolma_187_BW by Emanuele Vercesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capri – Italy*


Landscape by Halibel14, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
rooftop isolation by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Stoccolma_241-2.jpg by Emanuele Vercesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanoi – Vietnam*


Railway in the Street by fredMin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Normandy - France*


Untitled by baldezac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Aground by z_o_z_y, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Girl In Wetsuit [With Seagull] by designwallah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mar del Plata - Argentina*


Go fetch! by Laura__0000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pahautane – New Zealand*


West Coast by ngbrx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey in B/W by Antonio Tarín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg – Germany*


Yesterday and today by dirk kirchner [www.unforgiven-art.de], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Lines by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Colosseum_Panorama_B&W by Keith McGovern, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*lake Powell - US*


Lake Powell by Jose Miguel Serna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Ancienne ligne de Vincennes by flallier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nassau bay – US*


_SG_2015_04_US_South_0131_IMG_0442 by _SG_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Teles #2 by YgoRodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Barcelona by Cano de Arribas,Tomas ...TCA Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baltimore – US*


legends by {Danny.Hart}, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


Heavy Packer? by m.hearthewind, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alberta - Canada*


Moraine Lake Reflections (Banff, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013-2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Mount Royal Dog by al0589, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz, CA – US*


The Sea Swings by b'jesus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by mahler9, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Failing all else, sincerity by Johnny [Shakedown], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Paul – US*


Under The Dome by Garret Voight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


DSC01966 szklarska poręba szrenica by dlugi77longer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Waterfall by Vince_Ander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Fontaine Saint-Michel by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumbria - UK*


Catbells by ...She, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Canary Wharf landscape by www.premiumpics.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice - 7 by David_Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
At The Top by ecmguy77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty bridge Budapest by Andrea Gallino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Modern Meets Tradition by - Etude -, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Engulf by - Etude -, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Poles Apart by - Etude -, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Feline by - Etude -, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

The Only Way Out by - Etude -, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

3 Point Turn by - Etude -, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Force Fission by - Etude -, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore


Mjölnir by - Etude -, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

In 3, 2, 1... by - Etude -, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Spiral by - Etude -, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*










Steel Giants by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*city of sciences and arts of Valencia. Spain*










Another world II (On explore 05/04/2015) by Anto Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Breakthrough | Canadian Rockies*










Breakthrough | Canadian Rockies by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blackwall, London, UK*










Night Time High by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ternavasso, Italy*










Ternavasso2011_IR_3209024_1 by stegdino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flow | Tuolumne Meadows, Yosemite, CA. USA*










Flow | Tuolumne Meadows, Yosemite by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Natural History Museum a beautiful building full of photographic opportunity and knowledge. London. UK*










They Go Up by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Switzerland*










Untitled by Marie-Anne 11, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Color Left | Bodie, California (USA)*










Color Left | Bodie, California by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night By The Bridge, London, UK*










Night By The Bridge by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maxime Le Forestier à Biarritz; France*










Maxime Le Forestier à Biarritz !!! by nanard 504, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unfrozen | Skagsanden Beach, Lofoten, Norway*










Unfrozen | Skagsanden Beach, Lofoten, Norway by v on life, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*










Inverse by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Indonesia*










Gallery by Création CARAVEO, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt. Cook, New Zealand*










V | Mt. Cook, New Zealand by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Dark Corner Of London*










A Dark Corner Of London (Flickr Blog) by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Liguria, Italy*










... by -Makar79-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Awaken | Mt Tutoko, New Zealand*










Awaken | Mt Tutoko, New Zealand by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Hill, London*










The Edge of Darkness by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknoown place*










. by osmanrana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand | Mt Tutoko, New Zealand*










Grand | Mt Tutoko, New Zealand by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*King William Court, London*










King William Court by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colorado River Bend in B&W , USA*










Colorado River Bend in B&W 2 by GMills31, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jagged Solitude | Milford Sound, New Zealand*










Jagged Solitude | Milford Sound, New Zealand by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*










Dark City by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*a dynamic look at this magnificent structure at the heart of London's square mile. Also known as 20 Fenchurch Street.*










Walkie Talkie... by HotSnapshot, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamm's Brewery, St. Paul, MN. USA*










Stock House, No. 2 by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jingan Temple - Shanghai, China*










Jingan Temple - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Waiting for a train to take me away by elakkanin photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Frost of Central Park by spektrograf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shiga – Japan*


exit? entrance? by osullivan666, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto – Canada*


10/30: College & Spadina Redux by g026r, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Baule - France*


Pre by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tournous – France*


Pont de Tournus by karmajigme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angkor war temple – Cambodia*


Front gate at Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia by EHaliM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colmuyao - Chile*


Desnudo usted mismo se iba haciendo un cielo sobre esas ... costas de nadie by .KiLTRo., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


Face to face by Pierre Ricadat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sand Dunes National Park, Colorado - US*



Great Sand Dunes by Terry L. Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw downtown in B&W by Piotr_PopUp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seaburn, England – UK*


Red Arrows 10 by Rob.900, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris - Solferino - untitled by Vince_Ander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Ok, i'm not HCB. by Giovanni Tabbò, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Untitled by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parma - Italy*


The street of Parma by Alpav72, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt by DirkR1977, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow_City by Roman GEORGICH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Gargolas. Paris by Obcasa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coast of Cape Verde*



_DSF2073-Edit.jpg by m.azevedo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
manifestacion by mundotorpe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Sol. by laletrap, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the wall by phusho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
_DSC16078 by Massimiliano Ricciardiello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
nk 12 07 24-001 by the little purple mouse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
the Houses of Parliament. by 衰尾道人 www.ethanleephoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


USS Intrepid, NYC by francoisleroy1965, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumberland river - US*


Barge On The Cumberland by nottagolfer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*



"EID" by rabbialmubin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corniglia - Italy*


View on Corniglia village by Alpav72, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisbona by silvano_rucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Préparation marché by Vince_Ander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


St. Vitus Cathedral by K K P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Tropez - France*


France | Saint-Tropez by | M. Sebregts - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Rotterdam | Erasmusbrug by | M. Sebregts - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Cyclist by Sheyne Lucock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow - Russia*


let in the light by veronika.verner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Horse Head by Sheyne Lucock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Library by Vineyards, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Egypt*


Egypt by Sheyne Lucock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meaher park, Alabama – US*


DIVING PELICAN by t.rex7000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*North shore, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
North Shore by Joseph Plotz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Egypt*


Egypt by Sheyne Lucock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest: night time by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Capital Growth by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Weathering by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Rail Project by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Waiting For The 318 by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Sheppey Pile Up by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice, Italy

Taking It Up The Canal by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Down The Docks by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

In The Doldrums by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Walking The Walk by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Flaring Up The Machine by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Civita di Bagnoregio, Italy*
Civita di BagnoRegio-Viterbo by lory_dg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*










Jagged Edge by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*










Sentimenti idrofobi by Valerio Santagostino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*Yosemite National Park, California, USA*_










Fresh | Yosemite National Park by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eglise Saint-Paul et quai des Pêcheurs, Strasbourg, France*










Eglise Saint-Paul et quai des Pêcheurs, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eidsvoll plaza, Oslo, Norway*










Eidsvoll plaza by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quartier de Beaugrenelle, Paris*










Quartier de Beaugrenelle, Paris by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bloomberg Tower Atrium, NY*










Bloomberg Tower Atrium by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View From The Mountain BW *

The view from Lookout Mountain towards the St. Elmo district of Chattanooga. USA










View From The Mountain BW by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Central, Cleveland, Ohio, USA*










Dreams Of My City by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hongqiao - Shanghai, China*










Hongqiao - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Coincidence by avishaico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Crypt by Vineyards, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

angle - 2 by henny vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Baule - France*



Birdman by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seaside,Oregon – US*


Clam Diggers at Dusk by Zane's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Down the stairs by deniscalise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brittany - France*


Gothic by Toru_Okada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales – UK*


A Rural Life. by DavidPugh639, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool - UK*


_DSC5916a by alfplant2009, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Javits War Center, by I.M. Pei by Min Cui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Beach Walk by Paul Fox Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mar del Plata – Argentina*


Formiguero by _miglesias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*California - US*


DC-3 by mattt1970, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondola Workshop by peterphotographic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Burj Khalifa (Dubai, U.A.E.)*
Burj Khalifah, Pointing to the Heavens by brundige2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*










Dark Skies by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*unknown location*










Plain and Simple by Ccrml© Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stillness, London*










Stillness by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*a couple of old boat wrecks in Co Donegal, Ireland*










Stranded by Rodney o Callaghan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*










A Distant Shard by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Igreja e convento de Santa Teresa, Salvador de Bahia, Brazil*










Igreja e convento de Santa Teresa, Salvador de Bahia by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Commuter Central, London*










Commuter Central by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dark View, Unknown location*










Dark View by ManchegoP.R, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*










The Mothership by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney, Australia*










Celebrity Solstice by StephEvaPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*










. by -Suri-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Great Hall, London. UK*










The Great Hall by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*marguerites flowers*










DSC_0132 -marguerites 12x8 by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanklin, England*










Rough & Smooth by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Escalator, Hulme, Manchester, England*










Escalator by binnsphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westminster Lights, London*










Westminster Lights by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Cellarium *
Fountains Abbey, Nr. Ripon, North Yorkshire. UK.










The Cellarium by Brett T, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*










All Lit Up II (Eplored) by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bautzen, Germany*










Face-to-face encounter by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quelque part à côté de Sélestat, France*










Quelque part à côté de Sélestat, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Norwegian Royal Palace gardens is full of trees, and people lazing about.*










Through the trees looms a palace by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tic Tac Toe on the wall, Quartier de Beaugrenelle, Paris*










Tic Tac Toe on the wall, Quartier de Beaugrenelle, Paris by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mercedes-Benz Museum Stuttgart, Germany*










Space Station by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lookout Mountain, Georgia, USA*










Rustic Furniture by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roman Head *
Minneapolis Institute of Arts, Minneapolis, MN. USA










Roman Head by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai Streets, China*










Shanghai Streets by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr[


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester - UK*


DSC_0187 by donut64, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen – France*


Prisms, inverted by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Pantheon b&w by Keith McGovern, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


HungYen T11/2014 by BeoBéo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilnius – Lithuania*


Vilnius - Old vs New by Mano Cyprus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumberland River – US*


Barge On The Cumberland #2 by nottagolfer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Untitled by LaurentBertrais, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Three Sisters Range by Kristian M Armstrong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"Le spectacle de la nature est toujours beau." Aristote by / Vincent H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


品川 Shinagawa, Tokyo 2015-02-07 16.46.28 by Ariel and Caliban, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


1746 Plaza España y Palacio Nacional, Montjuic, Barcelona by Ricard Gabarrús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Extremadura - Spain*


serenamente by RAFAHEREDI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid *


Sol sin sol by RAFAHEREDI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La città ai piedi di una donna  by Stefania.Martino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olympic national park, WA – US*


Second Beach WA by markdixonmonochrom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


IMGP4559dev16x9bw by p.g604, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rioja - Spain*


la Demanda by RAFAHEREDI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Carlos, SP – Brazil*



São Carlos - SP - Brasil p&b by Ricardo de Oliveira Correia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Murcia - Spain*


Calblanque en día de Reyes (2) by Arnaldo Gutiérrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Il ponte delle Gabelle (Milano) by Roberto Gastoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Provence – France*



Usine pétrochimique by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


10419 by ahmad s almutairi ©, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


10354 by ahmad s almutairi ©, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Downtown Old Havana by qualistat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Ride by Bernd Weymann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marsden – UK*


Eastergate Bridge - Marsden by Craig Hannah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Charlotte, U.S.A.*
Untitled by nickmillerphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Siluetas en Montjuic by ne.rea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore downtown, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore by Aurélien Masson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port-en-Cross, Scotland*
DSC_512B by pol_dealbhadair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calblanque, Murcia - Spain*


Paco by Arnaldo Gutiérrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hug Point, Oregon – US*


Hug Point by Zane's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Nights by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
noryangjin3 by jedydjah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mezquita Azul by caorca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
La mia Berlino by MAER photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Edifício Altino Arantes (Banespa) - Centro de São Paulo by Fabiano L., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Felgueiras - Portugal*


Porto by E.Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palma de Mallorca, Spain*
Carrer d'en Calders by © josehico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Petersburg – Russia*


The Trinity Cathedral. by andrewreutov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
MDW2015 by i.m. Rouge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester – UK*


Down the centre by Alex Drennan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York 2015 by DanGuinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valaam, Karelia – Russia*


Valaam by okuna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
dame by Dirk Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


La Gran Vía madrileña by Rafael Rodríguez., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Palazzo della civiltà del lavoro (EUR, Rome) by koenjameswoldringh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Atlasgebirge by croroc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow *


Mayakovskaya by veronika.verner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


otra con la casa by pacoseva4, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A suddenly heavy sky by Ingrid.la, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoan Kiem – Vietnam*


hkbridge11 by Aaronjherron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Vanishing point by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Downtown Burj Khalifa II by ralfmartini805, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Jumilhac-le-Grand, France*
Château de Jumilhac le Grand by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Tram at Jane Haining Street by k24micha, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gloucester Docks, Gloucestershire UK*










Saturday Shopping by jakeskitt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gloucester Quay, UK*










Gloucester Quay by Tallaltiger, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gloucester Quay, UK*










Gloucester Quay by Tallaltiger, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dry Dock, Gloucester Quay, UK*










Dry Dock by derek.rutherford_at_btinternet.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Gloucester Quay, UK*










Gloucester Docks Again by derek.rutherford_at_btinternet.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Llanthony Warehouse: Gloucester Docks; UK*










Llanthony Warehouse: Gloucester Docks by damiendavis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gloucester Docks; UK*










Gloucester quays by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gloucester quays, UK*










Gloucester quays by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canal boat, Gloucester Quay, UK*










Canal boat, Gloucester Quay by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mono Sunset on Gloucester Docks, UK*










Mono Sunset on Gloucester Docks by kennysarmy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gloucester Docks, UK*










Vinings Warehouse Gloucester by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Square Tree's, Gloucester, UK*










Square Tree's by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boats, Gloucester Quays (UK)*










Boats, Gloucester Quays by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Docks, London*










The Docks by www.paulshearsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A pier tie down in Wicklow Harbour Ireland*










pier Tie by jonathanstafford1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Warehouse (uk)*










Victoria Warehouse by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landscape, WA. USA*










Landscape by hwicker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gloucester Docks, UK*










Landscape by hwicker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The violinist (UK)*










[/url]The violinist by jakeskitt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rinconada, Cobquecura
Chile*










Usted era apenas el horizonte en las playas de este calvario by .KiLTRo., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gloucester Docks, UK*










Vinings Warehouse by jakeskitt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baquedano, Navarro, Spain*










In my garden by Xalikot, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking a lot like christmas, Gloucester Docks, UK*










Looking a lot like christmas by jakeskitt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Washington, USA*










L1001988PSedit2053.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mallorca, Spain*










Sant Elm Dragonera Island II by Khris72, on Flick


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canal Bridge, Gloucester. UK*










Canal Bridge by tucker.ralph, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centro Congressi, Italy*










... by -Makar79-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*4th light, Unknown location*










4th light by _Cwati_, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Misty November morning at Gloucester docks, UK*










Angler by derek.rutherford_at_btinternet.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schwebebahn Station Adlerbrücke
Wuppertal/Germany*










P1070171_v1_SW by diarnst, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gloucester Docks from the Antiques Centre (UK)*










Gloucester Docks from the Antiques Centre by kennysarmy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fumando espero...(Spain)*










Fumando espero... by Rodrigo Roher, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*unknown location*










. by osmanrana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*U Bahn in Berlin. Germany*










Going underground by erglis_m (Mick), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*










Downfall by Fabrizio Ara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Style on the bike, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*










Style on the bike by marcelo.guerra.fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset in Spring, Unknown location*










Sunset in Spring by David DeNagel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Financial District & Bay Bridge from Broadway St, San Francisco /California. USA*










Downtown SF by falkussler, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the bush and the cloud, Unknown place*










the bush and the cloud by stefelix, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*STEGEN-AMMERSEE, GERMANY*










STEGEN-AMMERSEE-30.03.2015 by patrikpunktpatrik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Town Warsaw, Poland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/darek_drapala/16685965388/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A black & white look at the Whitman Street Bridge. IL. USA*










Rockford Exploring - 8 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bautzen, Germany*










Fleischmarkt by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porsche 356, Mulhouse-Dornach, France*










Porsche 356, Mulhouse-Dornach, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Norwegian Royal Palace gardens. *










Bridge and girl by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beaugrenelle, Paris, France*










Beaugrenelle, Paris by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Keyhole, La Defense, Paris, France*










Keyhole by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Under The Bridge, Rockdale, GA. USA*










Under The Bridge by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Central, Cleveland, Ohio, USA*










Concrete Torches by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai F GP, China*










how many guards does it take to secure an F1 gate? by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont-Ferrand, France*

P52-22/52: Clin d'oeil à l'enfance by Titepoulette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Malo, France*
Saint-Malo by jlk57photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nový bridge (Bratislava, Slovakia)*
Novy Most by roksoslav, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Friday afternoon by elkarrde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tirana, Albania*
Tirana Albania, A rainy day by runabjorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan street life by mripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Fundidora by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
After the rain by Ciaobrian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stoccolma_156-2.jpg by Emanuele Vercesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Lunch at the Harbor With City Skyline by Pauls-Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Barrage Pano 5 by kinnith93, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Break Free by Bibek Singh's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Night Shots by mattm4120, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Tatiana Pezzin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan, Italy by boti_marton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
The Dark-Street Of Barcelona by Sébastien Risse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Passi silenziosi . . . #venice #venezia #picsvenice #venedig #pontedellaccademia by Stebomba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Le città invisibili // The invisible cities // Las ciudades invisibles by fotemas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bandung, Indonesia*
Gedung Kantor Pos Besar by eghi gabred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
- Parliament of Budapest - by ferrcimino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto 2015-04-26 021 by Roger's Eye <(r)>, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
_MG_7717_2 by Tennoji Kun, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*










Graphics yes! Privacy no! by poupette1957, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*










A contre jour by objectiffoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rue ORLEANS, France*










Rue ORLEANS by thieulson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*not allowed, Unknown location*










not allowed by Ina Apla, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mittlere Brücke, Bâle, Suisse*










Mittlere Brücke, Bâle, Suisse by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Columbia Center Tower *
Seattle, WA, USA










Columbia Center Tower by Ceallach1213, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centro Congressi, Gènes, Ligurie, Italie*










... by -Makar79-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isolated, Ireland*










Isolated by dattenphotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*










Die by Fabrizio Ara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Washington DC*










It's ugly outside by ddarbela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*










Untitled by andymorgan636, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Washington, USA*










L1001983PSedit2054PSedit2057.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les trois bouleaux*










Les trois bouleaux by philippe.vandendaele, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Navarro, Spain*










Como los olivos... by Xalikot, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Nicolo, Venice, Italy*










This is me... by Lollo Parpajola, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A shot from my long exposure session in Ramsgate.*










Calm Breakers by dattenphotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*










Reading Light by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt, Germany*










Der Turm by Peter.Samow, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bovine Intuition, Unknown location*










Bovine Intuition by hwicker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Capital Reef NP in B&W -Utah, USA*










Capital Reef NP in B&W - EXPLORED March 11 by GMills31, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*parue dans l' explore le 29/03/2015 (France)*










zone militaire by satanickiller24, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A near miss during Los Toros of the fiesta of San Jose.
Sablog San Jose, Chimborazo, Ecuador.*










Close One by sphaisell, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saragossa, Spain*










Untitled by bardaxi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*










hugo by vetbonkie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*At The Henry Ford. Dearborn, Michigan. March 27th, 2015. USA*










Lovely Engine by timmerschester, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago*










In the Loop by JUSTBECVZ, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oregon Coast, Cape Kiwanda, USA*










Never Too Cold To Surf by You're In My Light (jerrysEYES), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan Bridge, NY. USA*










Manhatten Bridge by NeilByrne, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Charleroi, Belgium*










Charleroi by fsanty, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Logan Square, Philadelphia. USA*










El Joven Aprendiz de Pintor by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Cove...New Zealand*










The Cove by Ken Law1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tour TOTAL - Paris La Défense, France*










Tour TOTAL - Paris La Défense by L'Empreinte Photographie - URBEX, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Isle of May in the Firth of Forth, Scotland on the horizon.*










May View - Explored by JamieD888, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The central group of trees on the summit of Minninglow Hill. UK*










Minninglow Hill by l4ts, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calatrava Bridge "De Luit" Hoofddorp, Netherlands*










Calatrava Bridge "De Luit" Hoofddorp by Pinnati Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunny Afternoon in Black and White (Unknown location)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mertonian/16743607057/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*shot of the Pritzker Pavilion at Millennium park, Chicago, IL. USA*










(3.5.13)-Snowstorm-LO-30 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bautzen, Germany*










Taking the dog out at night by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strasbourg, France*










Petite France, Strasbourg by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Norwegian Royal Palace gardens, and the statue of Camilla Collett. *










In need of som TLC by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quartier de Beaugrenelle, Paris*










Quartier de Beaugrenelle, Paris by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The World Financial Center is a complex of buildings across West Street from the World Trade Center site in Lower Manhattan in New York City*










The WFC 2-5 in Winter by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flick


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A cold and cloudy day at Starrs Mill lake -Georgia, USA*










Cold and Gray by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zeeland, Netherlands*


_3014810 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zeeland, Netherlands*


_2280246 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kathmandu, Nepal*


_C090235 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Himalayas, Nepal*


P9285205_08 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*The Himalayas, Nepal*


_C311783 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thessaly, Greece*


_7016591 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thessaly, Greece*


P1100469 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Thessaly, Greece*


_6296491 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhone Alpes, France*


_8137995 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kerala, India*


IMG_5343 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


P3010042 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


LA Penthouse View by Non Paratus, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


City of Industry by Non Paratus, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southern Jeløy in Norway*










Southern Jeløy in Norway by kjetilpa - landscape and aerials, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Triangulation, Unknown location*










Triangulation by gravitysandwich, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Unknown location*










. by osmanrana, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Front of sea. Portugal*










Front of sea. by poupette1957, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gemeinde Rosdorf, Germany*










DSC03085 by Max-Friedrich, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake District Keswick, UK*










Untitled by Brett T, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geneva, Switzerland*










reflexion by le bon docteur, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Melbourne, Australia*










The Good Life by Laws Photography | www.lawsphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santo Stefano al Ponte, Italy*
Chiesa sconsacrata, Firenze, 2015










Santo Stefano al Ponte by Martina Soriani, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bici all'alba, Torino, Italy*










Bici all'alba by Big L1974, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reflections & bridge (Utrecht), Netherlands*










Reflections & bridge (Utrecht) by PaulHoo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The auditorium, Copenhagen Opera House, Norway*










The auditorium, Copenhagen Opera House by kimp1509/ Kim Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Binz, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Germany*










Schmachter See by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Merriman Morning, PA. USA*










Merriman Morning by GaryDickson625, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torre Colpatria *
Bogotá, Colombia.










Torre Colpatria by Vehemencia fotográfica, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black and white lightstream*










Black and white lightstream by akarakoc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bonifacio, Corse, France*










Bonifacio, Corse, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canyonlands National Park, Utah, USA*










Canyonlands by Jumpin|Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CAMINO DE SANTIAGO. CAMINO DE RELIEGOS, CHILE*










CAMINO DE SANTIAGO. CAMINO DE RELIEGOS by bacasr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*










The world at my feet! by poupette1957, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oggiaro, Milan, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ermannoalbano/16282142884/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snowstorm, Chicago, IL. USA*










(3.5.13)-Snowstorm-29 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*In the park, unknown location*










In the park by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rue de Barcelone, Espagne*










Rue de Barcelone, Espagne by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moss Docks, Norway*










Moss Docks by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quartier de Beaugrenelle, Paris*










Quartier de Beaugrenelle, Paris by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Bull at Bowling Green, NY. USA*









The Bull at Bowling Green by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich - Germany*


SliderMunichL1010152 by borjoz -thx for (half)Million views , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siem Reap - Cambodia*


BAYON by Nathalie Capitan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi *


Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque - Abu Dhabi by kadryskory, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*



Sheihk Zayed Road - Dubai, United Arab Emirates by kadryskory, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*



Amsterdam by xprocessed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London by Geralindo**, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hannover*


Hannover Hbf by matthias-fotografien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


THE WAVE by SLB&W, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
experimenta by side__cut, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Fishing Harbour by Avishek Das Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


The Dark Side of Victory by One_Penny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bradford - UK*


Bradford Town Hall by shaun741, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreaux - Switzerland*


Chillon Castel at Montreux by Stephan.S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


balloons for charity by u-george, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Loving Couple. by Aitor Mendialdua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Spotlight HDR by OliSal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich - Germany*


Torre china B/W by Costero2010, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Dennis - Reunion Island*


Pont de la rivière de l'Est by joshouaf974, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trujillo - Spain*


TRUJILLO by toyaguerrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


wb2 by henryhill125, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan Island, Washington - US*


_-50 1.psd by birdlives9, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg - Germany*


face to face by kaihm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Caze, France*
Belle Demeure by BRI PHOTOGRAPHE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Farnborough, England - UK*


WW1 Airship Hangar by Night by xstc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami*


Miami Skyline by Ellen Yeates, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Côte sauvage by Toℓeg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan - Myanmar*


old citywall gloom by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto *


Flight by Frank K Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Austin - US*



Texas State Capitol by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Austin - US*


360 Bridge Overlook by Shutter_Inc., on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Santiago de Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tacoma, WA. USA*










Untitled by Ceallach1213, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scotland*










_DSC0190 (1) by SFTPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*










LCPH7730-5 by photographiescosimo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Wave in B&W, Arizona, USA*










The Wave in B&W by photo61guy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aberdeen Art Gallery, Scotland*










Aberdeen Art Gallery_.jpg by ___INFINITY___, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old town in Hattingen/Germany*










P1030839_SW by diarnst, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*










farm by http://photosprint.wix.com/photosprint, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*










Lisbon, Portugal by Siors CZ, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*At Oakland City Center, CA. USA*










Random Snaps - 12 by Manzurur Rahman Khan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Sernin, Toulouse, France*










DP1M4567 Saint Sernin, 1096 by jplemar31, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dümmerlohausen - Dümmer, Germany*










Dümmerlohausen - Dümmer by bilderflut photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another long exposure from Ramsgate. England*










Red End by dattenphotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milky Lake *

Old boat jetty at the "Westensee" in the northern part of Germany.










Milky Lake by Atlan130, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong SAR Government Headquarters*










Hong Kong SAR Government Headquarters by Hong Kong Eye, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Goa, India*










Resilience by TVidhya, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oregon train, USA*










Rock face by Rob Mesite, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Pancras station, London*










Betjeman by RichardK2010, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramsgate Royal Harbour Entrance.*










Entry to safe waters by dattenphotos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*










shiny stairs by The Freelens, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swailing on Dartmoor. England*










Swailing on Dartmoor. by andymorgan636, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Cloister of the University of Glasgow (Hunterian Museum) *









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexdrop/15055490954/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Chicago, IL. USA*










(3.5.13)-Snowstorm-20 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*At the end of the day (Unknown Location)*










At the end of the day by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chapelle de Thann, France*










Chapelle de Thann, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One of many very nice wine Chateaus in the Gironde Dept, part of the Bordeaux district. France*










Chateau by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beaugrenelle, Paris, France*










Beaugrenelle, Paris by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angled Apple on Fifth, New York, USA*










Angled Apple on Fifth by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stone Bridge B&W, Georgia, USA*










Stone Bridge B&W by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Central, Cleveland, Ohio, USA*










Steel Standing by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*lane at night - Shanghai, China*










lane at night - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


Underneath the Arches by john.gilmore57, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ibirapuera - Brazil*


IMG_2000-Editar by Marcos Gagliardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brittany - France*


épave de bateau a Etel by nathanael besserre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stein - Netherlands*


Hot air balloon by nyanc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dordogne - France*


Sculptures au jardin - Anne Cutzach by Philippe Gillotte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*



all build on wooden poles by paddy_bb (on and off for a while), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bert's by philippe.nauher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Steetley beach, Hartlepool - UK*


Ruined by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gothenburg – Sweden*


Poseido, Gothenburg - Sweden by lucicanita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


25 by RD40D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


ship loading by goslinggray1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Textures by philippe.nauher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


Região dos Lagos by AlexDesigner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


hot air balloons by MarcYz184, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Once upon a riverside~ Shanghai by ~mimo~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Timisoara - Romania*


Timișoara by simonededonno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Badalona – Spain*


Badalona Beach by HectorBcN - Nikon D5200, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey Centro by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Windows at the sky by mannarocolombiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Badalona – Spain*


Anís del Mono by HectorBcN - Nikon D5200, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
All in all, not in particular by blockfortyfour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Expectation by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gothenburg – Sweden*


Bridge over water by lucicanita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
_R070250-Edit by olznillz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhode Island - Greece*


Ετοιμος-Ready by Κωνσταντινος Μαντιδης, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Vienna - Rathaus - Arkadengang by g. holzmeister, on Flickrienna


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Abstract Ladder by timbu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


withered field by nao_4skies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
scan-20150501-0004.jpg by twelve47, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Penang - Malaysia*


T.W.I.N Part IV by Sam Kranz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Gotham - Sigma 18-35mm 1.8 DC HSM Art by Patrick Santucci Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rapid City - US*


Mammatus Clouds & Lightning by Kevin Aker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Steetley beach, Hartlepool - UK*


Light, at the end of the tunnel.. by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
_DSC4066 by molero110, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Arizona – US*_


War of the Worlds by Mike Olbinski Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castille & Leon - Spain*


El vigilante by AvideCai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Leo – Italy*


HDR Black&White of San Leo - Italy by fotoeluci.eu "why not get a friends-contact?", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Pepsi Cola Sign @ Gantry Plaza State Park, Long Island City, Hunters Point, Queens, NYC by ataferner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northumberland, England - UK*



Holy Island Lindisfarne by aaron_wheatley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens – Greece*


like a harp's strings II - harmony by Julia-Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


la isla.... by jrsantana3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasilia*


Congresso Nacional, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo - Brazil*


Photowalk - 12/04/15 by Marcos Gagliardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by sfocatofra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rennes – France*


Couloir Du Temps by florianleroy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Earl's [email protected] by ringo01_hk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan *


燒王船－1 by HD Robin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Photowalk 12/04/15 by Marcos Gagliardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ivinghoe Beacon - UK*


IMGP6810devbw by p.g604, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Messene - Greece*


Αρχαια Μεσσηνη-Ancient Messini by Κωνσταντινος Μαντιδης, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


Genova, Porto Antico by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Its *Mycenae*, not Messene


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden - Germany*


Enjoying the sun ... by Dirk Förster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lindos - Greece*


Ακροπολη της Λινδου-Acropolis of Lindos by Κωνσταντινος Μαντιδης, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington, DC - US*


Night Bridge by pjpink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Its *Mycenae*, not Messene



i don't know.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messene
:weird:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Could be Ancient Messene; maybe you are right. The terrain around Mycenae its quite different.


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

graffiti wall by d26b73, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

disco fever by d26b73, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Mirror, mirror on the wall, who... [explored] by d26b73, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown location

stairs [explored] by d26b73, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria


vienna subway by d26b73, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Shop.Eat.Drink...Make Love by d26b73, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

↓↑ by d26b73, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

knocking-off time by d26b73, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

cleaning the escalators by d26b73, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vienna, Austria

Campari beauties II by d26b73, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vienna, Austria

Busy with the cam by d26b73, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vienna, Austria

PedestrianBridge [explored] by d26b73, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Santiago de Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rotenburg, Germany*


Framed Moon by k33x, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canela, Brazil*


Mother Curch - Canela RS by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Architecture Buenos Aires by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Avenida 9 de julio - Buenos Aires by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*


igreja - Porto Alegre by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*


Praça XV de novembro by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona, USA*


Saguaro National Park - West, Tucson, AZ (city view) by Anthony Restar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona, USA*


St Mary's Basilica, Phoenix, AZ by Anthony Restar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Tuscan Time Travel by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Savouring Spring in San Francisco by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Teotihuacan, Mexico*


Sun Pyramid by Justin Kenneth Rowley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Malaga, Spain*


Catedral de Malaga, Torre ( Malaga ) II by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aragon, Spain*


Jesus de la Agonia by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ronda, Spain*


Puente nuevo II, Ronda by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ronda, Spain*


Ronda, Puente Nuevo by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Malaga, Spain*


El Burgo ( Malaga ) by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granda, Spain*


Monasterio de San Jerónimo (Granada) by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zaragoza, Spain*


PuenteDey II by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Spain*


Desde el Generalife ( Granada ) by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Palacio de Comunicaciones y Cibeles by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Spain*


Claustro del Convento de los Jeronimos ( Granada ) by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Edificio Banesto, Palacio de la Equitativa ( Madrid ) by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zaragoza, Spain*


Un nuevo Puente ( Ponton ) Zaragoza by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*El Escorial, Spain*


Mº de San Lorenzo del Escorial by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durham Park (England)*










Fallow Deer by Yelsel_R, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*unknonwn location*










Untitled by Xiaoxiao Peng, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cloud over Roseberry Topping, UK*










cloud over Roseberry Topping by Monty Trent, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Donegal, Ireland*










Bad Eddie by Rodney o Callaghan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centro Congressi, Italy*










The cage by -Makar79-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The gorgeous pier at Llandudno, North Wales*










Timeless... Explored #43 by stephenspencer1973, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Fe Balcony, Mexico*










Santa Fe Balcony by Chummers7 (Very busy with New Job), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Maria di Castellabate, Italy*










Agave Cilento by imbroglionefiorentino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Auvers sur Oise, Rue Daubigny, France*










La Pipolette N&B by Christian-Huet, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*










Abandoned by G.Tamás, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Long exposure looking at Manhattan from Brooklyn bridge park. USA*










Manhattan by Geoffrey Gilson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt Beckworth 2 Jan 2015*










Mt Beckworth 2 Jan 2015 by Ian_c_d, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt, Germany*










Geometry by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*bray harbour pier*










All alone by Peter O'Doherty (Dublin), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victory Theatre, Massachusetts closed since 1979. USA*










Victory Theater by Estella Sheehan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco, Calfornia Street. USA*










A moment in San Francisco #144-California street view. by Oscardaman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This was one of the Raintree in a housing development area near to my parents home in Butterworth , Malaysia.*










Last one standing.... by setoboonhong, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Death Valley, CA. USA*










Liquid Shadows by onefastbiker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Saint Nicholas Cathedral in Ljubljana, Slovenia.*










Inside the Cathedral. by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hampstead, London Borough of Camden*










SLOW by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bodie, CA. USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/almcorona/16831879366/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seeking shelter under Cloud Gate, Chicago, USA*










(3.5.13)-Snowstorm-18 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malta*










Night watch by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chatel, France*










Chatel, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Drammen docks, Norway*










Depot by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Segla, Norway*


Segla by Julia Marie Rønneberg, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Avila, Spain*


Avila (Spain) by Yesus, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Nydalen, Oslo, Norway*


2014-06-08 Nydalen Oslo Norway by Torstein aka TR, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Senja, Norway*


Stay out of my line... (Scene from the moon in 2084) by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Pier at Huk, Oslo, Norway*


Pier at Huk, Oslo, Norway. by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Jerisjärvi, Finland*


Fells and Lakes by Vesa Pihanurmi, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Moskenesøya, Norway*


Moskenesøya by valter venturelli, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ålesund, Norway*


Ålesund, Norway by ^ Johnny, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Birmingham Library, England*


Der Leser by Rob Scamp, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake District, Cumbria, England*


Honister by Rob Scamp, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Kirribilli, New South Wales, Australia*


Morning at Kirribilli by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Piazza Del Campo, Italy*


Piazza Del Campo - Siena-3 by andyoafmcgarry, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Crosby beach, England*


Crosby Beach by andyoafmcgarry, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Portland Basin, Ashton-under-Lyne, England*


Portland Basin-8 by andyoafmcgarry, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*View from Edinburgh Castle, Scotland*


Scotland Road Trip - View from Edinburgh Castle by andyoafmcgarry, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Loch Lomond, Scotland*


Loch Lomond-3 by andyoafmcgarry, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Chitwan, Nepal*


Bath time, Chitwan by JoshyWindsor, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Monument Valley, Arizona, US*


First impressions of Monument Valley by DanielSan_05, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tungeneset, Senja, Norway*


Okshornan X 2 (Shot from Tungeneset, Senja, Norway - mono edit) (Explored at # 2) by Bhalalhaika, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Langtang Valley, Nepal*


The Claw by JoshyWindsor, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda Angola*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda, Angola*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken in forest at Marks Hall in Essex, UK*










Plane Tree by Marion's Eye, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*France*










Untitled by LaurentBertrais, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Caravelle - Grande Terre - Guadeloupe.*










La Caravelle - Grande Terre - Guadeloupe. by © Yves Queyrel Photographe - www.yvesqueyrel.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caprivi, Namibia*










NAMIBIE BANDE de CAPRIVI by PENILLEAULT, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montmartre, Paris, France*










Montmartre, Paris, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dans la brume, Unknown place*










Dans la brume by objectiffoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*France*










Untitled by LaurentBertrais, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dinklage - Burgwald, Germany*










Dinklage - Burgwald by bilderflut photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nordsee, Germany*










Untitled by Catzzzpaws1971, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*France*










Untitled by LaurentBertrais, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seville, Spain*










Sobre las luces... by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warsaw, Poland*










Closing In by TS446Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cambridge, UK*










Cambridge by aljones27, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Over and Under (Unknown location)*










Over and Under by DL Studios, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lübeck, Germany*










Untitled by Catzzzpaws1971, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*










_DSC0156-Bearbeitet.jpg by Möwenjägerin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venezia*










Venezia by cpphotofinish, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honfleur, Normandy, France*










Passerelles by http://www.LoicPilon.com, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Railway Station in Milan, Italy*










Railway Station in Milan by Stefano Stabile, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wales*










365-31 " CORN DU " by chrispitt2, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fischerhuder Wümmeniederung Sonnenaufgang, Germany*










Fischerhuder Wümmeniederung Sonnenaufgang by Matthias.Kahrs, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Steinhuder Meer - Germany*










black & white - Steinhuder Meer by Henn Ing, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*pollution from chemical industry, Unknown location*










pollution from chemical industry by fauglia2003, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lima Luxury Restaurant (Peru)*










La Rosa Naútica by Miguel A. Garc, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Brighton, Wallasey, England*










The breakers by A_Cro, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stream at Utoge Fall*










Stream at Utoge Fall 1 by j_arlecchino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A skyward view of Super Trees in Garden by the Bay, Marina City, Singapore.*










Day of the Trifids.... by setoboonhong, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Framed on the Streets of Chicago*










Framed on the Streets of Chicago by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rockland Harbor Light. Rockland Maine, USA 2014.*










Rockland Harbor Light. Rockland Maine, USA 2014. by Thibault Roland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leverkusen, Germany*










Leverkusen-Opladen: Curved front of the former railroad workshops by wwwuppertal, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*










walking away by Ina Apla, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, Salle des gens d'arme de la Conciergerie*










Paris, Salle des gens d'arme de la Conciergerie by Création CARAVEO, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bretagne, France*










Le bout du monde by objectiffoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vietnam waterfall *










Vietnam waterfall - re posted by Khris72, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sttutgart, Germany*










sharp versus rounded by ++sepp++, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Matterhorn, Switzerland*










The Matterhorn by  Eduard Wichner, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Worthing Pier in Worthing, West Sussex, UK*










Worthing Pier by malcolmacooper, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Romano Battaglia*










Ho qualcosa che mi frulla in testa... - I have something that's fluttering on my head... by Pablos55 - Off for a while, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknonwn location*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alopezca/16622040120/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Millennium Monument in Millennium Park. Chicago, IL. USA*










(3.5.13)-Snowstorm-17 by ChiPhotoGuy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night market, Unknown location*










Night market by bt0070, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gare de Strasbourg, France*










Gare de Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Near Drammen docks, Norway*










Train no more by Eirik0304, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont Mirabeau, Paris*










Pont Mirabeau, Paris by marcbi91, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lower Manhattan - B&W, NY. USA*










Lower Manhattan - B&W by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York Monument - Point Park - Lookout Mountain*










NY Monument - Point Park (2) by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madison, WI. USA*










Concrete Giraffes by The Cleveland Kid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

Rising Up by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Morocco

Minaret de la Koutoubia by James Catterson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Staircase @ my workplace by Gregory Emery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Reforma by Monitor Encendido, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Walkerin by .rog3r1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands by fission.xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
St Isaac's Cathedral at Night (Long Exposure) by terbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by guzman.bossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague_2015-05-04_20150504-DSC_0634 by badamslr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
GEDC0301 by Glovebr2008, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photo by Fco Javier Torrente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Glass Blob B&W by Lens Cap Tim Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris. Île-de-France. France IMG_7234 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Riverside Apartments and Studio & Albion Riverside by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

b w by mikayla vanderveen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
At The Top by ecmguy77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow – UK*


Dawn at Kelvin Way by john.gilmore57, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Voie ferrée (côté gauche)/Railway (left side) by philippe.nauher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincoln National Forest, NM - US*


Lincoln national forest by Telona Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Shadows and shapes by nodoy1a, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Quatre géants/Four giants by philippe.nauher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi – India*


Lotus Temple Sunset (B&W), Delhi by S Jha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


10022015-DSCF6984-Modifier by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cascais – Portugal*


Boca do Inferno 28 by xotico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Bow Bridge, Central Park, NYC - Available on Getty Images by S Jha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Navarra – Spain*


RAICES by rekiene, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Watching and waiting by Sootyandme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey, CA – US*


Foggy Bixby Bridge, CA by S Jha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuwait*


9641 by ahmad s almutairi ©, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wewelsburg - Germany*


BlackWhite-Castle by rabe-pix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baltray - UK*


The Final Curtain by Conor McEneaney Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Istanbul*_


Istanbul - Escape by Ivan Dessi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boccadasse, Liguria - Italy*


genova, boccadasse by photograffiando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Provence - France*


37_interieur_eglise_st_remy_de_provence_sw by le_mobas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam - Netherlands*



Les maisons Cubes de Piet Blom by LucieOnTheBridge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Enlightenment by pjpink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Castillo de Coca by verodiazvmin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valladolid - Spain*


El miedo cerrara puertas que solo el valor podra abrir by verodiazvmin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tallin*


Tallinn by Jerry__, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Navona - Italy*


Navona, tôt by philippe.nauher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade - Serbia*


Temple of St Sava by Jerry__, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


Ils étaient by Glaneuse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portland, OR, US

Spring Cloudscape by mickle229, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Hazy eastward by Don Harder, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

sw-4545 by jan warneck, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

SHEFF 1505043329 by Andy P, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Douglas Road Entrance by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

jigsaw pazzle wall by Hideya HAMANO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Catch the time! I by Ondrej Siska, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

* by YannFphotographie.fr, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baquedano, Navarre, Spain*










Tree version by Xalikot, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The way of life. (Khartoum, Sudan)*










The way of life. (Khartoum, Sudan) by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*bellvitge feb 2015*










bellvitge feb 2015 1-08328 by Artmusik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*










BiVi 4 by j_arlecchino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Phalanx of Gondolas, Venice.*










Phalanx of Gondolas, Venice. by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buchupureo, Chile*










Es una suma de influencias de soles y de lunas by .KiLTRo., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shadows and People*










Shadows and People by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dinklage - Burgwald, Germany*










Dinklage - Burgwald by bilderflut photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Arno and Ponte Santa Trinita, Florence, Italy*










River Arno and Ponte Santa Trinita by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haus am Ammersee, Germany*










Ammersee by rwfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quincy Dredge, Torch Lake, Michigan, USA*










Quincy Dredge #2, Torch Lake by Northwoods Apparition, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*










The Girl with Gelato—St. Mark's Square by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torry, Scotland*










Train.jpg by ___INFINITY___, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Postcard from Venice*










Postcard from Venice by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athens by night, Greece*










Untitled by alex mertzanis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Postcard from Venice*










Postcard from Venice by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknonw place*










5M6A3856-1112jb12sl1 by Raimondas Ka., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skyline of Venice*










Skyline of Venice by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Simplicity ...Unkonown place*










Simplicity II by Gheorghiţă Bran, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*










Lausanne by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brooksfleet, one of the canals in the historical warehouse district of Hamburg. Germany*










Brooksfleet @ Night by fotoRschaffer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Fontainebleau, France*










Château de Fontainebleau, France (2010) by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* (Bucharest), Romania*










kilometrul zero by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Fontainebleau, France*










Château de Fontainebleau, France (2010) by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Fontainebleau, France*










Château de Fontainebleau, France (2010) by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sawmill Point, CA. USA*










Sawmill Point by Doug Santo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*Château de Fontainebleau, France*_










Château de Fontainebleau, France (2010) by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Øresund Bridge, Sweden*










The Bridge - IV by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caraiman peak, Bucegi Massif, Romania*










Wilderness above civilization... by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Fontainebleau, France*










Château de Fontainebleau, France (2010) by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking North, Scotland*










Looking North by StephEvaPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Fontainebleau, France *










Château de Fontainebleau, France (2010) by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Australia*










Business as usual by StephEvaPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Engelberg, Switzerland*










Engelberg, Switzerland by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Narrabeen, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*










Last frame by StephEvaPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cambridge, Boston, USA*










Harvard by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stream at Utoge Fall *










Stream at Utoge Fall 2 by j_arlecchino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich*










Zürich by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning walk..alone, Unknown place*










Morning walk..alone by DILU C, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spring Creek, Gogebic County, MI. USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16788166511/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna – Austria*


2015_Jan_Wien_Zeiss-Super-Ikonta-D-Tessar_006 by Tatu Korhonen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stadtteil – Germany *


Gasometer Christo Big Air Package #5 by d.dk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nine Elms, England – UK*


Black & White Eye by paulquance, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nine Elms, England – UK*


MAN Made Flower by paulquance, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shenbutong - China*


SY 1581 nearing Shenbutong with the, then, daily steam hauled freight from Baiyin. 03-03-2008 by michaelatkinson72c, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Art Moves You by bird_jaimele1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Why I am being ignored ? by adam.yzhang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Huron, Ontario - Canada*


Beaches of Huron in Cloud 2 by Patrick (Essex Masque), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


13022015-DSCF7216-Modifier by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bielefeld – Germany*


City lights by rabe-pix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


11082014-DSCF3723-Modifier by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


SOLITARIO CAMINO.... by jrsantana3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Picacho Peak. Arizona - US*


Picacho Peak by Donald Palansky Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Como que es mentira by Blow Gnd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Levante – Italy*


...dalle "Rocche di Sant'Anna.... by maxphotography81, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Croce, Campania - Italy*


Towards the Darkness by durantegabriele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Στην Αιωνια Πολη-Alla Città Eterna by Κωνσταντινος Μαντιδης, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague *


Στην Πραγα-At Prague by Κωνσταντινος Μαντιδης, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Manhattan Valley Viaduct @ Broadway & 125th Street, Morningside Heights / Harlem, Manhattan, NYC (MTA - 125th Street Elevated Subway Station - IRT Broadway - Seventh Avenue Line) by ataferner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canberra – Australia*


National Arboretum Canberra by noel_31, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


G Train @ Gowanus, Brooklyn, NYC (MTA - Culver Viaduct - Smith & 9th Street Subway Station - IND Culver Line) by ataferner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Home delivery, Amsterdam by HPGIS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Canary Wharf by andrejsf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra - India*


High Contrast Taj by nimitnigam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sinai - Egypt*


"a reproach...." un rimprovero.... by Davide Zappettini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The American Wing by Marcela Aguerre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"Foggy day" by von2017, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan – Puerto Rico*


LE VÍ A LO LEJOS.... by jrsantana3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia – Spain*


Valencia - Who are you? by Ivan Dessi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portreath, England – UK*


Portreath Monkey House by domhaughton1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas - Venezuela*


Icaro by Bernardo Teran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas - Venezuela*


Rostro by ιĸro™, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires from the Air*


In Flight by JeffreyNotJeff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Watching the infinite by João Cruz Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Busan - Korea*


LG Metro City by The Nomad Within (Pete DeMarco), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan – Puerto Rico*


OK,,,TOMA LA FOTO...... by jrsantana3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan – Puerto Rico*


condado entre palmeras.. by jrsantana3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland - UK*


Remote by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Omaha – US*


Tempus Fugit by dougkuony, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chantilly – France*


Château de Chantilly by Fonk De, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kumamoto - Japan*


Takamori Yusui Tunnel, Kumamoto, Japan by Mr. Ansonii, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nieuw-Scheemda – Netherlands*


The mill rarely rest by Remo Sloof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Kabukicho Nightlife by damonjah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hampshire - UK*


RAF RED ARROWS. 42 by adriangeephotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lichfield - UK*


Lichfield Cathedral by michael_d_beckwith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds - UK*


Leeds Corn Exchange by michael_d_beckwith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Untitled by Frank Knaack., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - b/w skyline at April golden hour from Osthafen by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - Alte Oper black/white by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - Holbeinsteg and Westhafentower at golden hour by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - black and white skyline at blue hour by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Flensburg, Germany*


Flensburg - Hanging shoes in the street by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - group of tourists crossing Eiserner Steg by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - skyline and Eiserner Steg (b/w, golden hour) by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt street - riding the bear (and bull) at the stock exchange. Börse by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - Holbeinsteg b/w by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - Skyline and train station by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - Eiserner Steg, Birds on a string by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - Dark sky and clouds by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Floating Ship by pjpink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan – Puerto Rico*


farolas...que miran al mar..... by jrsantana3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Silver Shell by Bernard M. Piette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loreto - Italy*


Sacro e profano by Mystique P, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Seagulls on a string (Main) by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


Inside the Battistero di San Giovanni by IvkoBivko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg – Germany*


Hamburg - The Mask by Ivan Dessi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Greenland*



Greenlandic Iceberg #2 by Robert Moran., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Look by astolfi23, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stamford - UK*


Held by Paula J James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Watching over the city by juneveenstra57, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt - Druckwasserwerk B/W by andre.douque, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


#NewYork 2014 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


#NewYork 2014 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Massachusetts, USA*


#Boston 2014 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


Tramlines by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Riposando a Belèm by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


La paura dell'ignoto by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


On Rua do Carmo by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Estaccion de Trenes by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Positano, Italy*


Leaving Positano by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rome, Italy*


L'orgoglio della Roma barocca by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Cezch Rep.*


Cattedrale di san Vito - Portale by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


The Storm by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Where to live one kind of house you want ? ? by Vi Veri Vniversum Vivus Vici, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


season by arcaswiss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dover - UK*


White Cliffs of Dover by Audrey Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice *


..Race.. by Sandi Omahen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


ruta 40 by Baar Rodz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Park Tower, 800 North Michigan Avenue, Chicago, Illinois, U.S.A. / Architects: Lucien Lagrange Architects Associate Architect, HKS, Inc. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Davenport - US*


Rock Island Centennial Bridge, Mississippi River, Davenport, Iowa, U.S.A. / Achitect: Ash-Howard-Needles & Tammen by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Look at what I've done by Ann Evans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*

Mosteiro dos Jerónimos by Ricardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


Basilica di Santa Chiara (Napoli) by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Vista desde el castillo. by Aniceto Izquierdo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lima - Peru*


Lima, Peru ( the Dove Lady ). by Kristian Ohlsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Concord by Paul Symes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calabria - Italy*


Nebbia by FotOne - Street, Nature and Reportage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Shard Observatory towards Docklands by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Who can tell me how many people live in ? ? by Vi Veri Vniversum Vivus Vici, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Gateway by satryconM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore in Black and white by Daniel Ho, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
walking through streets of Mexico City by Andrea Martínez P., sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
The tourists walk and snapshot around the Bank bridge. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
B&W by josephzohn | flickr, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Lunch at the Harbor With City Skyline by Paul's Pictures, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin - Mitte by tom_stromer, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ali Sabry, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Sans titre by Chris Forsyth, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Nou de la Rambla by Jordi Trenzano, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Rise up by Nihil Baxter007, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
the next post... by John Phillips, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Burj Khalifa (Dubai, U.A.E.)*
Burj Khalifa B&W by Royston Kane, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
On the street by Renaud Dejarnac, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Sunrise by Saptashaw Chakraborty, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Africa*


Stark-Conde Wines by Davo Muttiah, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Spectre, James Bond, México 2015 by monchor1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gaillac, France*
Gaillac by Baptiste MARTIN, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Royal gorge bridge (Colorado, U.S.A.)*
Royal Gorge Bridge by Brent La Fleur, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
A Word With Birds by GREY HUGHES, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Morro da Conceição no bairro da Saúde na região portuária do Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyobynight by büchel mathias, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Pont Romain (Sommières, France)*
2717 - Le Pont Romain, Sommières, 2013 by ikaune, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
1843 by Hans Severin, sur Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Nature reserve, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
_DSC4442 by Diego Molero, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Skyline by José Miguel Serna, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Police Woman at the Zocalo, Mexico City, Mexico D.F. by Matthew Skala, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stoccolma_650.jpg by Emanuele Vercesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Far reaching view by N808PV, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
"Václavské náměstí" in Prague, Czech Republic by MiraKubicka, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Edifício Itália by Rodrigo Schmiegelow, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York Cityscape by joe navin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Plaza de Bolivar by Casey Colomb, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Centro Peatonal en Bogotá - Bogota Pedestrian Downtown by Claudia Reyes Prieto, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Farmàcia Modernista Rambla- Barcelona by Rossend Gri, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*

Paris by Emma Sundelin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Towers, Stars-- Over the Seine by Brady Baker, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
IMG_20150202_182058~2 by Tim Hussey, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Postkarte aus Venedig by Wolfgang Grilz, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
003 by koike satoshi, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden - Germany*


Dresden, Germany by Paul Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petra - Jordan*


Jordanie - Petra by Pierre Dauwe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Fontaine by Benoit Morvan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Love and Jealousy by Benoit photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Dia do Jongo, Arcos da Lapa - Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brasil by Vilma Neres, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Devon - UK*


DARTMOUTH-LOWER-FERRY-1000 by jeremy willcocks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


Ireland Cliffs of Moher by Wolf Richter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Embarcadero by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


Étretat. Haute-Normandie. France IMG_6131 by Вrаinriрреr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Novi Sad - Serbia*


Novi Sad, Serbia by Срђан Ранђеловић, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Niebla en Otoño by Juan José Villarejo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Bendik Johan Stålsett Follesø, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Lone by Parmeet Kohli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*



NIKON D800E - 16.0-35.0 mm f-4.0 - _DSC3733.jpg by Ben Kao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin - Italy*


As soon as I get your picture out of my mind by federico quaglino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
shepherds bush tube station by JV Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tibet - China*


China.Tibet.Lhasa.DaZhaoSi.2005 by Michael Wong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Talamone - Italy*


Talamone by Daniele Ripa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
L-Isla by Jules Bartolomé, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Grace in the concrete jungle #1 by Catalin Marin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Empty by _EdG_, sur Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Srebrna Góra. Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Baltic beach, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

jose l. said:


> *Unknown place*
> 
> 
> Ikon hiding by boucher.nick, on Flickr


*^^ That's Sydney!! *


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Broward Financial Center, 500 East Broward Boulevard, Fort Lauderdale, Florida, U.S.A. / Architects: Nichols & Associates / J. Scott Architecture, P.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Yosemite National Park, California, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Illinois, USA*


The skyline of Chicago, Illinois, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wisconsin, USA*


Skyline of Milwaukee, Wisconsin, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iowa, USA*


The skyline of Davenport, Iowa, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Massachusetts, USA*


The skyline of Boston, Massachusetts, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Fort Worth Water Gardens, 502 Commerce St, Fort Worth, Texas, U.S.A. / Architects: Philip Johnson, John Burgee by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ontario, Canada*


CN Tower, 301 Front Street West, Toronto, Ontario, Canada, North American continent. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iowa, USA*


Rock Island Centennial Bridge, Mississippi River, Davenport, Iowa, U.S.A. / Achitect: Ash-Howard-Needles & Tammen by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Skyline view of Fort Lauderdale, Florida, U.S.A. / The Venice of America by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


The skyline of Dallas, Texas, U.S.A., as seen from the observation deck of the Reunion Tower. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


The skyline of Sunny Isles Beach, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


The skyline Bal Harbour Village, Miami-Dade County, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge, Dallas, Texas, U.S.A. / Architect: Santiago Calatrava by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ohio, USA*


The skyline of Cincinnati, Ohio, U.S.A. / The Queen City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ohio, USA*


The skyline of Dayton, Ohio, U.S.A. / The Birthplace of Aviation by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


The skyline of Fort Lauderdale, Florida, U.S.A. - Venice of America by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michigan, USA*


Detroit, Michigan, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ontario, Canada*


Blue Water Bridge, St. Clair River, Sarnia, Ontario, Canada. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Central Park by tuck_ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granada, Nicaragua*


Xalteva_BW by Octavio José Lezcano Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest by Janine Riviere, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin, view from TV tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Lens-Douai plain - Canada*



"Mother Canada" overlooks the Lens-Douai plain. by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michigan, USA*


Detroit, Michigan, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Estación Guelatao by Erik aka Pzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia by Viviana Marras, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michigan, USA*


The skyline of Detroit, Michigan, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mountain Hop, Scotland - UK*


misty mountain hop by tam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Miscommunication by Sekrambil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


825A6025黑白 by MONDO LAI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siem Reap – Cambodia*


gate with a face by paddy_bb (on and off for a while), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto – Portugal*


Porto by Ivan Dessi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Madero by Padx33, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Normandy Bridge - France*


Sous le pont de Normandie B&W by Thomas Heintz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


TukTuk at Chinatown by Supachai Panyaviwat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miravet - Spain*



Miravet by Ignasi J. Arias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Traffic by András Bihari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spokane, WA - US*


Spokane Pavilion Night by Jose Alvarado Munguia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
#bw #streetphoto #picture #photo #walk #street #center #moscow #olympus #pen #monochrom #black #white by Sergey Pshenichnyy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Jose, California - US*


Full-scale replica of a young mammoth skeleton. by Deven Panchal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


Couple walking at night by Achilles Chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


远眺北大桥 by 小宇 澪, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Life by Roshan Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by jean luc lootvoet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Beautiful day by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mopani - South Africa*


When You Gotta Itch... - Zebra by Phil Newton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kirchenfeld Bridge, Bern - Switzerland*


Kirchenfeld Bridge by LeWelsch Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Karluv most / Charles Bridge by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bensaçon – France*


Y aller ou pas ? by gravelin.yves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Thomas the Tank Engine by Liam Philip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
A fantasy world by Enrique Palacio S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gdansk - Poland*


Gdańsk, Danzig by szymon mucha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


06-29-2014_85 by mark_graham46, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
A fantasy world by Enrique Palacio S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto - Japan*


大津祭 by aelx911, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
Turét by Claudio Mezzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Down-and-Out Riches by Martin Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IR City by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Milan, Italy*

Classic B/W Milan by Giovanni Benevento, su Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Budos, France*
Château de Budos by Daniel Biays, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Waikiki at Night by sugiro15, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

RoadToHeaven by Tuncay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Torre Solaria (BW) by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Fishing by RkRao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

Tacoma, Washington, Infrared by Don Briggs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Lanes by Dustin Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

*** by Misha Sokolnikov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

En pointe ( Explored ) by Rani George, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Singha BW by Richard Dorman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Cantilever by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Windows and stairs by Alexander Fink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saguaro National Park, Arizona - US*


Saguaro National Park by Dale Echnoz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Untitled by Feininger's Cat (Thanks for over 200000 views!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malmo - Sweden*


Triangeln Station by Kicki Holmén, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


burg-2 by manuel laumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geirangerfjord, Norway*



Norway Geirangerfjord by gilles g, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ice stairs by Louise Wreford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy*


Storms Approaching Basilica of San Domenico; Siena Italy by Todd Feldman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Pleso - Slovakia*


St. pleso, SK by Matej Loncko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coorg - India*


Tibetan Golden Temple by Tim Parker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Palacio Real - Madrid by Domenico Landolfo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sefton, England - UK*


Queen Victoria by Mark Holt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phanom Rung temple - Thailand*


Phanom Rung Temple by Quero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Les Oiseaux by Ghislain Berger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


PA262257.jpg by Radek Fluder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra - India*


Taj in the distance by littletinperson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


One Big Sculpture by Jack Seikaly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
150220-201838D copy by andrew chew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg - France*


Indifférence du géant by Mathieu Thiebaut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw - B&W by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Stone paved street by rpphotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mariachi by Alo Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Markthal Rotterdam by Fred Bervoets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
City_Hall_Stockholm_view_from_Sodermalarstrand by agneta.wallberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nottingham - UK*


EYE CONTACT by Rust Never Sleeps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
DSC_0267_procesado_2048 by Antonio Vallano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam by Jez Dyson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Termoli - Italy*


Night fishing in Termoli by Pierpaolo Tanno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camogli - Italy*


... by Matteo Campodonico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Farm Cove by Leighton Wallis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


She&him (self-portrait) by bortx_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


Caro il mio Barbarossa, studente in filosofia by Tu prova ad avere un mondo nel cuore..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
. by Carla Siqueira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


"Caro il mio Barbarossa, compagno di un'avventura" by Tu prova ad avere un mondo nel cuore..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photo 1309_005 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Beautiful Paris by vlefort2003, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Cantilever by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia-maggio-2015-1 by Federico Fazzini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina cathedral, Malta*
Mdina Cathedral by Stephen Cutajar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Untitled by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*City of Thessaloniki, Greece*
Greece, Thessaloniki by Epsilon68 - Street and Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nānākuli, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Nānākuli, Oʻahu, Hawaii. by Inge Vautrin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siemp Reap – Cambodia*


angkor wat stone apes by paddy_bb (on and off for a while), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan Puerto Rico*


EL CAPITOLIO... by jrsantana3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


nothing beats reality II by damonjah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon – France*


Lyon By Night by Fofinho Onimura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amarillo, Texas – US*


Cadillac Ranch, Amarillo, TX by Raf Debruyne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


image by damonjah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


nuclear power plant by wian1900, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siem Reap – Cambodia*


this lion has not roared for a long time by paddy_bb (on and off for a while), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salo – Italy*


lakeside evening by paddy_bb (on and off for a while), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dubai by KTrynor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Füssen - Germany*


cold day by Kleber Pipino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome – Italy*


Monumento a Vittorio Emanuele II by Kleber Pipino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Freudenberg – Germany*


Freudenberg (1 von 1) by sonja schwarz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


This way to France . . . by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm – Sweden*


Stockholm, Sweden by Peyote67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Franckfurt - Germany*


Wallpaper in Black & White - Frankfurt by Jörg Langer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena – Italy*


Siena..... by orchidea67db, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat – France*


Etretat by BrigitteChanson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


_MAG5539 St Tog2 by Mags , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madison – US*


Wisconsin State Capitol by JeffreyNotJeff, on Flickr 26


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Calvary and Prague Castle / Kalvárie a Pražský hrad by Jirka Chomát, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


The Charles Bridge in winter morning / Karlův most v zimním ránu by Jirka Chomát, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sugar Beach – St Lucia*


Gros Piton by Jonathan Percy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste*


Barcolana 2013 by fuzzonce, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

_*Congratulations for 1000 pages!!!* _


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Katarzyna DJ said:


> _*Congratulations for 1000 pages!!!* _


*And 20000 posts!!!*

:banana::banana:


*Tabasco, Mexico*


Villahermosa (Mexico) - Cathedral by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Dos arquitecturas by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Set for the Race by alittlegordie, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Sintraspies by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Paisaje urbano by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*

Construcción by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Payaso de semaforo by Cecilio Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


140309 15 by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


130721 03 b by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Paisaje industrial by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Maniobras by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Fiesta en Tapalpa by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Fiesta en Tapalpa by Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Tequila by Gabriel, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Los Arcos by Gabriel, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Santo Domingo by Gabriel, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Iglesia de Santiago by Gabriel, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Espagne - Capileira by Philippe Maraud, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Étoile to Concorde (415) by mcavcar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by Tobias Heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Al Arab, Jumeirah Beach III, Dubai, United Arab Emirates, Asia. by mike dingwall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Haleakala Crater, Maui (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Haleakala Crater - Haleakala National Park by Best Practices, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

ligth by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

never by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

weigth by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

stand by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

blade by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

strangers. by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

suffragette by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

possibly by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

solid by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Understand. by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Otoño - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund in Shanghai上海外灘 by Francis Shum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Kotelniki Apartments, Kotelnicheskaya Embankment by Roman Remizov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
B&W by josephzohn | flickr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Bellas Artes, México. by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Asturias, Spain*


Tormenta en Gijón III - Storm in Gijón III by Eduardo Valdivia, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*



Bicycles death by cristian corso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bouzigues - France*


L'étang en pause # 14 by Frédéric GUIRADO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kennmore - UK*


The Land That Time Forgot by Alan Johnstone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port de Dinan, Brittany - France*


Port de Dinan by Infinicolors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La défense by lh photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Clifton Suspension Bridge by Alexis Nethercleft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Bibliothèque dépouillée by Marc CARAVEO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Saint Mary Redcliffe Church by Alexis Nethercleft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City by David Chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blumenau, SC - Brazil*


Blumenau by Ricardo Kühl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Bride and Groom, London by Richard Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kanpur, Uttar Pradesh - India*


Into the light... by Shamik Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Bus Stop by bensonfive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Downtown Miami Skyline @ Watson Island, Miami, FL by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Les étoiles du pont Saint Charles by Marc CARAVEO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kansas city, U.S.A.*
JC Nichols Horseman by Jonathan Tasler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


The Fountain - Plaza De La Virgin - Valencia (Night Approaches) (BW) (Canon G7X) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit: Automotive by Dave Lawrence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit: Stacks by Dave Lawrence, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Holland

After the storm by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Ubud School Girls (Explored) by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Holland

The Hague Skyline - Long Exposure (Explored) by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Holland

Fuji X100 Infrared: Watertoren Zoetermeer by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Holland


Lange Voorhout by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Parque Forestal - Santiago de Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

1000+ pages allready, with 278000+ views! Let's make them 10.000 :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Four Barrel Coffee by Benedicto de Jesus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Koi Fish Tattoo by Sekrambil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Skyline de la Loma Larga by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2015-04-24 21.09.18 Stockholm at night Kungsgatan by Ștefan "Groaznic" Giurgiu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Simcoe Street by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
along the lines by Alexander L., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Walking in Alexander Platz by Banana Muffin (Antonio), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Roosevelt Island Bridge by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&w by karl_beeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Gothenburg by Philosophy Fetish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Enjoying the city landscape from the car, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by maria manuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan by wabisabiph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
View to Torre Agbar by Alex Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Wedding Photo by Anton Treskunov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square (Athens, Greece)*
Untitled by George S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Na Pali coast, Kauai (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Black & White Na Pali by Maggie Dale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge at night, Budapest by James Meszaros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
Atlantic Ocean Road by CN2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by Marcanadian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Troja bridge (Prague, Czech republic)*
Troja Bridge by Arnichka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, France*
Look at the girls by Sascha Birke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9160491-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Bucharest by Adrian Chiru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto downtown by Alan Bulley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto, Portugal*
Porto a Preto e Branco - 12 by David Branco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



POP_2829PX by Vichaya Chatikavanij, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haifa - Israel*



Haifa town and port by k0syak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Before flight, we rest. #Bnw #blackandwhitephotography #blackandwhite #wildlife #birds #seagulls #ponds #water #nature by Paris Havanna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


. by Rinzi Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Rua Augusta (Lisboa) Novembro 2013 by mgkm photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Untitled by mgkm photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon
*


Lisbon’s modern Orient Station by mgkm photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sintra - Portugal*


Sintra by mgkm photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boston*










I´m going to enter! by Pablo L.P, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boston Harbor, USA*










Boston Harbor by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Capitole at Evening, Toulouse, France*










DP1M2599 Capitole at Evening by Jean-Pierre Le Marechal, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boston Skyline*










Boston Skyline by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise on the rocks, unknown place*










Sunrise on the rocks by Carlos Manchego, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Razor Sharp Staircase of Widener Library, Harvard, Boston, USA*










Razor Sharp Staircase of Widener Library, Harvard by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin – tunnel to Reichstag*










Berlin – tunnel to Reichstag by Juergen Bamberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burdick Chocolate, Boston, Massachusetts , USA*










Burdick Chocolate by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arches at the Central Square Metro Stop — BW, Boston*










Arches at the Central Square Metro Stop — BW by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centro Congressi, Italy*










... by Matteo Campodonico, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boston Harbor Hotel*










Boston Harbor Hotel by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tree at the MIT Killian Court, Boston, USA*










Tree at the MIT Killian Court by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*










Composite by Wayne Aspley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfall, Unknown location*










Waterfall by Carlos Manchego, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Entrance of Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Boston, USA*










Entrance of Massachusetts Institute of Technology by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harvard Square Train Station, Boston. USA*










Harvard Square Train Station by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reflets matinaux (Le Conquet, Finistère), France*










Reflets matinaux (Le Conquet, Finistère) by Objectif Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harvard Faculty Club, Boston*










Harvard Faculty Club by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Mary's, Boston*










Saint Mary's by Dana Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boston Skyline*










Boston Skyline by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Concert chairs!*










Concert chairs!!! by bruno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boston Skyline*










Boston Skyline by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kelbrook Tree, England*










Kelbrook Tree by John Binns, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Punk*










Punk by Rolf Wotke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fountain at Boston Public Library*










Fountain at Boston Public Library by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boston Skyline*










Boston Skyline by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert and Tundra, CA, USA*










Desert Adventures by onefastbiker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Los Angeles, CA.USA*










AUG_3147playfb by Archie Tucker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arches at at Slutterigade, Copenhagen. Danmark*










Arches at at Slutterigade, Copenhagen. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*York, Pennsylvania, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kurzik/16782663935/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pyramids of Merowe, Sudan*










Pyramids of Merowe, Sudan by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*First snowy shot of the day looking down Lexington Street at approximately 2:30. Illinois, USA*










(3.5.13)-Snowstorm-2 by Nick Ulivieri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valetta, Malta*










Four-footed street gang by Matthias Hildebrandt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Collégiale Saint-Thiébault, Thann, France*










Collégiale Saint-Thiébault, Thann, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The near 1000 year old Skoger church, the gates are still open. Norway*










Welcome by Eirik0304, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc André Citroën, Paris*










Parc André Citroën, Paris by Marc Biarnès, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Chrysler Building and its Reflection, NY. USA*










Reflections of Art Deco Ver#2 by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chickamauga National Battlefield - Cannons, TN. USA*










Chickamauga National Battlefield - Cannons by Doug Omedeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madison, USA*










338/365: Fog On The Road by Tim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*a rainy day in Shanghai, China*










a rainy day in Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergen, Norway*
Black and white by carloprisco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Place des Jacobins, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Bristol by Poppy Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brno, Czech republic*
men by rdk740, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gent, Belgium*
Gent, Belgium by Mathieu Perron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chelsea, U.K.*
Chelsea in B&W by John Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Old truck by 3M1L14N0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Old man walking by 3M1L14N0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
City life Malaga by Walter Watzpatzkowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver by Volodymyr Kyrylyuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Coming Ashore at the Portlands by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Slide by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
paris.... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Sergei Bessoltcev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tequisquiapan, Querétaro - Mexico*


Catedral de Tequisquiapan, Querétaro by Jazzypao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malmo - Sweden*


Emporia Shopping Center Skylight BW by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Donald Palansky photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg - Germany*


hamburg chile haus by Dennis Wehrmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nimati Ghat - India*


Geese and the Mid-Day Ferry by Pixeldan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Luces. by Jesus GAG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* La llamada ... sal a la calle, estamos en campaña * by - Anda -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC_2015 (714 sur 733).jpg by remi padowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


steps of rome by Ozan Hatipoglu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


_DSC0488 (1) by Stephen Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka - Japan*


Namba Parks by The Freelens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


View from Kinzie by ZL-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Tallest Swing Carousel, Prater Tower #7 by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Round by Flickr Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Park by Yusup Yogaswara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma città eterna by Xavier von Erlach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Steel Lines by Marco Giorgi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


Angioino Castle - Naples by Ricky's Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*



Asiatique - Mekhong by .clivebo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


_MG_0419-2 (2) by rodrigo vera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*



_DSC0958 (1) by Stephen Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nachi no Taki - Japan*


那智の滝, Nachi no taki by Tennoji Kun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Statue Moine - Kencho-Ji by Fred Quero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nara Shi - Japan*


Decay by Rekishi no Tabi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leipzig - Germany*


Durchgangsverkehr by Danilo Schumacher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


strangers. by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ancient City of Meroë (مرواه) (Egypt)*










Ancient City of Meroë (مرواه) by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*le Conquet, Finistère (France )*










Le long de la dune by Objectif Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zermatt, Switzerland.*










Alpine Chalet and the Matterhorn [BW] by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Old Bridge (Unknown location)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16566945267/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fridhemsplan metro station, Stockholm. Sweden*










Confounding romantics by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago, USA*










(3.3.13)-Icy_Lakefront-LO-PANO-12 by Nick Ulivieri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heidelberg, Germany*










Sightseeing at night by Matthias Hildebrandt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Petite-France, Strasbourg*










Petite-France, Strasbourg by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Drammen. The industrial area. Norway*










Grain Elevator by Eirik0304, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc André Citroën, Paris, France*










Parc André Citroën, Paris by Marc Biarnès, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Regensburg Cathedral (German: Kathedrale St. Peter or Regensburger Dom), Germany*










Build towards Heaven by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chickamauga National Battlefield, TN. USA
Canon on the battlefield.*










Chickamauga National Battlefield by Doug Omedeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*334/365: Brooklyn, WI. USA*










334/365: Brooklyn, WI by Tim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










across the bridge by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
View from the Singapore Flyer by Jonny Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warszawa (Warsaw) by Stefan Zachar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Polis(h) shoes by Karolina Lubryczynska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
St Isaac's Cathedral at Night (Long Exposure) by Hendrik Terbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
042/365 - Gamla Stan, Stockholm by Bo Hvidt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
whether old or young by thomasD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


J'ai rêvé New-York by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Wren over Blackfriars by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


EmptyGoldenGateBridgeArches by Bastian Hoppe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondola anchored on Grand Canal in Venice by Sorin P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tikal - Guatemala*


Tikal National Park - Guatemala by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


singapore 9 by Eme Jota, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kagoshima - Japan*


Kagoshima by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi - India*


The Reflection by Arun kumar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai airport (Dubai, U.A.E.)*
Dubai Airport, Dubai by Nilesh Khadse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Baby elephant - elsa by Paul Mercer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almeria - Spain*


el cielo de Almería by José María Abarca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Xavier Legall by xavier Legall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oman*


Untitled by moreix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo
*

Tokyo metro by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


A Bridge Too Far by Michael Davies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chelly Canyon - US*



White House ruins by kari siren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_2299-1 by Daniele Berto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blondous - Iceland*


3 Horses Approaching by Rob Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sicily - Italy*



viandante nell'aria di nebbia by Matteo Monaco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bridge by Rene Põder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Estuary View by Martin Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Qingdao - China*


The city haze 02 by chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huntington beach - US*


The dragon kite by Luis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


DSC_4592.jpg by Patrick Claes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brasil*


PICO DO JABRE, 2015 by Victor Luis, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*


Venezia by Federico Zimbaldi, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Philadelphia Art Museum, USA*


Philadelphia Art Museum by John Clarke, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Singapore City* 


Urban City Art by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Munich, Germany*


Wintereinbruch by Chr.W., en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Mexico City*


Historia de pie by karinavera, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*


Athens by Anura, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Notre-Dame Basilica, Montreal, Canada*


Notre-Dame Basilica Montreal by Fabian Aldazabal, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Bayon Temple, Cambodia*


Bayon Temple by Shafin A, en Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Old Meets New by Bruno Houberdon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Sinclair Centre, Vancouver by Bruno Houberdon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Gastown, Flat Iron Building - Vancouver. by Bruno Houberdon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

BC, Canada

Lions Gate Bridge by Bruno Houberdon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

untitled.jpg by Bruno Houberdon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Chicago building by Bruno Houberdon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

untitled-17.jpg by Bruno Houberdon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Pier, Unknown place*










Alone On The Pier by Frank Loose, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Checkered outskirts of Amsterdam. Netherlands*










Checkered outskirts of Amsterdam. by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Esther de Cáceres, Spain*










Lonely trees by Xalikot, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*About : Umaid Bhawan Palace is a palace located at Jodhpur, Rajasthan, India.*










Interesting Façade of Umaid Palace - IV by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ballycurrin Lighthouse on the shore of Lough Corrib, Ireland*










Ballycurrin Lighthouse on the shore of Lough Corrib by joekennedy52, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jodhpur, Rajasthan, India.*










Interesting Façade of Umaid Palace - III by Ayush Bhandari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*










Sans titre by HWSH, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyon - Place des Jacobins b&w, France*










Lyon - Place des Jacobins b&w by Falk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*










B/W by Carlos Manchego, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salamanca, Spain*










Enmarcado by tmuriel67, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Washington, USA*










L1001708PSedit1917PSedit1921PSedit1922PSedit1923.jpg by Jorge Carrera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*











Sunset II. by Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*moon *
First try at the moon with the telescope.










moon by steve christian, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Redundant energy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zipzooka/16732412576/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago, IL. USA*










(2.26.13)-Trump_At_Night-PANO-3 by Nick Ulivieri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dosenmoor, Neumünster, Germany*










Some more last winter shots (2) by Matthias Hildebrandt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chappelle et vue sur Thann, France*










Chappelle et vue sur Thann, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo, Norway*










No Luck Lucky by Eirik0304, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc André Citroën, Paris. France*










Parc André Citroën, Paris by Marc Biarnès, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Freimann, Munich, Germany*










And they build bridges in the sky ... by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chickamauga Vistors Center, Georgia, USA*










Chickamauga Vistors Center by Doug Omedeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belvedere Oasis, Madison, USA*










330/365: Belvedere Oasis by Tim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Zhejiang Lu Bridge - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Color's dead #1 - Night by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSC_7924 by Gerardo Cárdenas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Job by bo undrianov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, OId town by Kristian Niemi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague - Czech by Raphaël Firon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Untitled by Steve Meinel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Arguing couple. 35mm - Acros 100 by Rafaela Petean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Banco España by Daniel Aguilar Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calgary - Canada*


Calgary Downtown by Florian Christoph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*



20141231Praga0021 by frullox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing 
*

Forbidden City by Jimmy Thomas III, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Untitled by Raoul Simon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Alcázar (Seville, Spain. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lagoa - Rio de Janeiro by Marcelo Vilhena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shenzhen - China*


shenzhen airport by singyeong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bratislava*


Bratislava at night by Tomáš Haluška, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


church b&w by Tomáš Haluška, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oman*


Oman by wala photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Toledo cattedrale by david pizzoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Iceland by HPGIS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Smoke-plumes-01 by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Theatre by Jana Luo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice Carnival by Stefano Montagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carmona - Spain*


El casco viejo de Carmona (Andalucía, España. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ratisbon - Germany*


BILD3776 by xr Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds - UK*

Old Post Office Building by Jason Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cusco - Peru*


women in a Cusco street by Neal Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuwait City*


Kuwait Towers by Dimuth Perera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cusco - Peru*


Coricancha - Cuzco, Peru by Jason Neely, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Machu Picchu - Peru*


Machu Picchu by Nicolas DS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cusco - Peru*


Ollantaytambo - Cuzco - Peru by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glendalough - Ireland*


Misty Glendalough by Fearghal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unkown place*


DEG_2738 by Degradato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huntington beach, Ca - US*


See the oilfields behind by Luis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales - UK*


Betws-y-Coed 2 copy by Neil Barnsley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vigny, France*
Château de Vigny by Jacky Delville, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*



L'ENVERS DU DÉCORS by Florence Bonnin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Horreo by Javier Márquez Rascón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Khajuraho – India*


Temple by Somak Pal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Breakfast in Mexico City by Derek Michalski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid* 


Outside by jninophotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Smolenice - Slovakia*


20150128-PK151235-Edit by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF3282 by Xanti Valverde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brou - France*


Brou dans la brume by Regarde là-bas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok *


BangkokNightTraffic1L1010057 by Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Amour, Amour ... /3 by Light_Dust_Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem - Netherlands*



Sint-Bavo Churck by Jos van den Heuvel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York13 by Photography Love, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Turismo en bici / Cycling tourism by jninophotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heppenheim, Hesse - Germany*




~ historical market place heppenheim ~ by Wolfgang Schmitt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riyadh - Saudi Arabia*


King Abdullah Financial District - KAFD by KhanSaqib, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


JRCazorla-141227-0048.jpg by Jose Ramon Cazorla Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
On the street by Renaud Dejarnac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC04612 by santoshsurneni photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

mother by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Rain dance by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Waiting by Dirk-jan Davids Blumink, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yerba Loca, Chile*


I have build a house. Now how do it get there? by Derek Michalski, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oslo, Norway*


Oslo opera V by Derek Michalski, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Teotihuacan, Mexico*


Pyramid of the Moon, Teotihuacán de Arista, Mexico. by Derek Michalski, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Teotihuacan, Mexico*


Avenue of the Death and the Pyramid of the Sun. by Derek Michalski, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Teotihuacan, Mexico*


Pyramid of the Sun. by Derek Michalski, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Washington, USA*










L1001742PSedit1907PSedit1908PSedit1909PSedit1911.jpg by Jorge Carrera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*somewhere in a plane between Poland and Germany.*










air news. by Matthias Dengler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mapimi durango mexico church .*










Mapimi durango mexico church . by teddy eduardo iglesias, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Zealand*










"Let's Take a selfie." by rick0530, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*unknown place*










SDIM2355 by t14zucca, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*unknown place*










b&n by francisco seva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*unknown place*








Ear surgery by 

Constantin Florea, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Afternoon on the beach *
Amroth beach, Pembrokeshire on a glorious March day. Scotland










Afternoon on the beach by SallyGibson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peintres, Montmartre, Paris, France*










Peintres, Montmartre, Paris, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*










Melted !!! by Willy AuYeung, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Einbeck, Germany*










Horch by Fotoamateur62, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gaukler SW 'Unknown place*










Gaukler SW-IMG_3517 by Rolf Wotke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*York, Pennsylvania, USA*










Dawn by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flying over Mexico*










Flying over Mexico by ruimc77, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacana, Altiplano
Chile*










El desierto de Atacama florecerá de alegría / Atacama desert will bloom of joy by Luis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*










Sheppy Crossing by dattenphotos, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biserica Sfântul Gheorghe Nou - New St. George's Church, Bucarest, Romania*










brancovenesc by fusion-of-horizons, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* County Down, Northern Ireland.*










Temple of the Winds 4 by Norman Gibson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Greyabbey in County Down, Northern Ireland.*










Temple of the Winds 3 by Norman Gibson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Long exposure at Xilxes, at Mediterraneam sea. Spain*










Sunshine Catwalk by Anto Camacho, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zamora, Castille et Léon, Espagne*










Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*juvenile curious eyes 2*










juvenile curious eyes 2 by mayukh.Evan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Turimetta Beach, Australia*










The Watcher by gerryligon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Darken Sky, white sand, Puerto Rico*










Darken Sky, white sand by Carlos Manchego, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salt field - Day life*










Salt field - Day life by Mohamed Rafi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*WALES *










Black Arrows by Aaron, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Monica, California, USA*










3551nnn-Edit by Archie Tucker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barrage Vauban Strasbourg, France*










La lumière au bout du tunnel by Mathieu Thiebaut, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Washington, USA*










L1004304PSedit827.jpg by Jorge Carrera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Whitby New Pier. UK*










Whitby New Pier. by David Friar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gateway Into Iran*










Gateway Into Iran (II) by Mohammad Rafiee, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City Hall of San Francisco, CA. USA*










City Hall of San Francisco by Leon Salcedo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old grief. Netherlands*










Old grief. by Arjan van Dam, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sorbas, Almería, Spain*










Río Aguas by Juan Mercader, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flatiron, NY*










Flatiron by Eric Beaufils, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marche - Italy*


La luce e la pietra by Pamy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


webwxgetmsgimg (4) by Tianyu Wen / Chloe Dai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai *


webwxgetmsgimg (7) by Tianyu Wen / Chloe Dai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nyon - Switzerland*


A church, a vineyard, the lake, and the sky by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tewkesbury - UK*


Tewkesbury by Marcus Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Nepal*


Timeless Architecture by Denver Vender, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iguaçu, parana - Brazil*


Cataratas do Iguaçu by Henrique Stel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagano - Japan*


Matsumoto Castle, Matsumoto-jō, Crow Castle, Karasu-jo, Matsumoto, Nagano, Japan, 天守, 國寶松本城天守, 国宝松本城天守, 松本城, まつもとじょう, 烏城, 深志城, ふかしじょう, 烏城, からすじょう, 松本, まつもとし, 長野縣, 長野県, ながのけん, 日本, にっぽん, にほん by bryan..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


MIllenium Bridge, London by Nigel ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagonregio - Italy*


The city in the sky by 驰 徐, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Royal Exchange by Phil Payne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay by Lee Wooi Chun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Parc de la Serna by Johann Bottos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Radebeul, Weinberge - Germany*



Radebeul, Weinberge - vineyards by Ralf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Untitled by Ani Melikyan / Անի Մելիքյան, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican City*


Luce di Vaticano by 驰 徐, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zutphen - Netherlands*


Zutphen by Ben Garssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Domingo - Dominican Republic*


Estatua Cristobal Colón by Manu_2112, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Skyline by elaine ross baylon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Domingo - Dominican Republic*


P1020155-4 by Manu_2112, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Tránsito by Carlos Enciso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Entre olivos / between the olive trees by jninophotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Château de Chenonceau - Indre-et-Loire - France*



Château de Chenonceau - Indre-et-Loire - France by Emmanuel BURRIEL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilnius *


Vilnius by Flickr Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oaxaca - Mexico*


"Timeless Oaxaca" (Vw bug) by Ranachilanga by RENE ORTEGA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
City by Vasily Baburov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Domingo - D.R.*



P1020205 by Manu_2112, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit - USA*

G.M. Headquarters by Nick Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Domingo - D.R.*


Iglesia Las Mercedes II by Jorge Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Utsikt från Strandvägen. by Juha, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit - USA*

Streetside by David Bostedor III, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kaohsiung - China*


serenity by JACK TSAI, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit - USA*

Comerica Park by Nick Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Spain*



León en 8mm (30) by Iulian Marcu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pontevedra - Spain*


Santo Domingo by Antonio Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Still in Prague - Discovering new ways of photo editing by Szilveszter Sebők, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wittleybay - UK*


st marys lighthouse by robert atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Untitled by Agn Gruszka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The key to the future by Roberto De Santis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Holding Back the Hudson by Jimmy Kastner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada - Spain*


_DSC0028  by Fernando N.P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Acqua alta by hrschaer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Vuelo nocturno by José María Díaz Martín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


La porta de la passió by M u f f i n, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Buenas tardes by Danut Dragos Voicu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruchsal - Germany*


Castle in Bruchsal #1 by wian1900, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


La Lanterna by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris #10 by Jorge Américo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin - Ireland*


Dublin's fair city by james.booth71, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin - Ireland*


Dublin's fair city by james.booth71, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


IMG_8272_BW by Eugenio1965, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"Riverbank" by Sudeep Nandi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai *


云丝 / silk by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cotswolds, England - UK*


Cotswolds (England) by Nathan Evans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angkor – Cambodia*


Ta Prohm by Signore Aceto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angkor – Cambodia*


Ta Prohm by Signore Aceto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
sittin' on the dock of the bay by francesco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abruzzo - Italy*


Rocca Calascio by Francesco Marini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alajar - Spain*


Alájar ............... by Eugenio Rojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cathedral by Paul Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eiffel tower (Paris, France)*
Eiffel tower by matt brand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angkor Bayon – Cambodia*


Temples of Angkor - Bayon by Signore Aceto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Art-Milan Mazaud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Joseph, Michigan - US*


St Joe Lighthouse by John Overman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Maelstrom by Andrew Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


b&w romans by Giannis Dimitriou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Gondola Repair Yard by WestStreetPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nyon - Switzerland*


The city of Nyon overlooking lake Léman by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Samuel Chinellato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi - India*


Va Ra Na Si by GianStefano Fontana Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Contorted architecture by Tim Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Water & Light show 4 by Malcolm Arouza, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Los Angeles by L V, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

panf+ mamiya 6 carlton gardens_exhibition_centre_fountain_B&W- by mark burban, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Navigate Carefully by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Argentina

intentions&nature by machine aveugle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

B/W Road by Valeria Z, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Nature by Keewon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Cambodia by dan Green, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Wall, Cambodia

Angkor Wat-54 by Cary Behle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cardedeu, Spain*










Sans titre by Pep Vargas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frosted Gorge, Bavaria, Germany*










Frosted Gorge by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*










Black Sand by Eric Pastorino, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Linhas e sombras (Lines and shadows), Foz - Porto - Portugal*










Linhas e sombras (Lines and shadows), Foz - Porto - Portugal [D8C7791]_PB by Mário T, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Postira, Split-Dalmatie, Croatia*










The pier by Polježičanin, sur Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ombre et lumière . Sépia *










Ombre et lumière . by claude maublanc, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Las canteras - gran canaria*










la llamada by susodediego , sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Muros, Galicia, Spain*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16060236703/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*from the Trump Tower Riverwalk. Chicago, USA*










(2.22.13)-Winter_Walk-LO-7 by Nick Ulivieri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night life at Hotel Ritter 
@Heidelberg, building from 1592 (Germany)
*










Night life at Hotel Ritter by Matthias Hildebrandt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thann, France*










Thann, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Royal palace gardens, open for all. Norway*










Short cut by Eirik0304, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parc André Citroën, Paris*










Parc André Citroën, Paris by Marc Biarnès, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf, London, UK*










Upwards into the Light by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walnut Street Bridge - Chattanooga, TN (B&W), USA*










Walnut Street Bridge - Chattanooga, TN (B&W) by Doug Omedeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madison, WI. USA*










Madison, WI by Tim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*










Color's dead #1 - Night by Julien Ballet-Baz, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore street scene, Singapore*
Feeding pigeons by Era Cross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
walking through streets of Mexico City by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati Central Business District, Philippines by Justin Wright, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Cambodia B&W Collection by ImagesByKirsten, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Parque Forestal - Santiago de Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kinderdijk, Holland*










Look, Sancho! by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ironbridge, England*










Bridge or Tunnel? by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*










Spider-Tree by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*










White Tube by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*










Dry under the rain by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stratford-upon-Avon, England*










Tranquillity by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Pancras, London. UK*










St. Pancras by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boy from above, Venice, Italy*










Boy from above by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Woolwich Tunnel *
London










Woolwich Tunnel by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary*










Towards the rising Sun by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary*










White Tube by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*










Road to Nowhere by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*










B/W Tower by Franco Beccari, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bavaria, Germany*










Long and winding road... by Matthias Ripp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco, CA - USA*










The Golden Gate by ruimc77, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Conquet, Finistère (France )*










Promenade matinale by Objectif Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Photo prise à Anduze dans le Gard en France









Fly by alexandre alacchi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Día Mundial de la Lucha contra el Sida * World AIDS Day*










Día Mundial de la Lucha contra el Sida * World AIDS Day by jacinta lluch valero, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Little Ponton, Lincolnshire, UK*
Candlelight










Little Ponton, Lincolnshire by Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ladybower plughole mono, England*










ladybower plughole mono by Dave Steventon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Voto, Cantabria, Spain*










Octreepus by Xalikot, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*










9 o'clock by The Freelens, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Daurade Place, Toulouse, France*










DP1M2059 Daurade Place by Jean-Pierre Le Marechal, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haigh, UK*










Tranquility by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter shadows, Unknown place*










Winter shadows by wessexman...(Mike), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Unknown place*










L1686027 by yang david, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*pozzo di Gambassi, Italy*










Il pozzo di Gambassi by Francesco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La galupe "Bayoune " au port de guiche*










La galupe "Bayoune " au port de guiche by bernard jourdain, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Algarrobo, Chile*










Start me up (b&w version) by Luis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*










Entities Ⅱ by Matthew Savage, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nepal*










Hiatus by Pranoy Man Pradhan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crowd in sunset on Istiklal Caddesi, Istanbul*










Crowd in sunset on Istiklal Caddesi, Istanbul by Altug Karakoc, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honfleur, France*










Adventura by loic Pilon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vienna Airport, Hungary*










Vienna Airport by ines_maria, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zoo Amnéville 2013*










lionne by jennifer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brograve pump, Norfolk, UK*










Brograve pump, Norfolk, UK by neil almond, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Naples, Italy*










Backstreet by Adrian Boniecki, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*










☼ ☼ ☼ by Tanie Blue, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami*


The skyline of Miami, Florida, U.S.A. - The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando*


111 East Washington Street Orlando, Florida, U.S.A. / Architect: Baker Barrios Architects by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rievaulx - UK*


10416SE The Splendour of Rievaulx by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wigan - UK*


077/365 The Sun Shines on Wigan by Dave Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Onism by Panos Photographia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charlotte, NC - US*


Charlotte_NC_PS6 by peterjcb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lancashire - UK*


Kittywake by Dave Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle Upon Tyne - UK*


Tyne View Grey Day by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salzburg - Austria*


Alpendorf/Magic Alps Village by walterlegat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Singapore by Dirk Raffel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


.•° by The One-Eyed King, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Ground ZERO by Purity Standard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Attraction by Denis CALISE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan Myanmar*


The B&W serie #8 Bagan - Myanmar by cedrik strahm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fort Saint Jean - France*


Fort Saint Jean by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


ON THE ROCKS by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Menai Bridge,Wales - UK*


20150119_203703_30.0 sec at f - 5.6_12 mm_HDRsN B&W by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*



『晨霧』 by YiNKin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Opera by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Divided by Rolie.K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maroubra, NSW - Australia*


Tasman spray #4 by Yusup Yogaswara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parinacota - Chile*


The B&W serie #5 Parinacota - Chile by cedrik strahm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essex - UK*


Weather closing in by bainebiker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haigh - UK*


Tranquility by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dead Valley - US*


Paisaje de la muerte (mejorada) by FotoXtreet Rodrigo Roher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille - France*


Marseille by night by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Provence - France*


passage vers la galerie by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isle of Skye, Yorkshire - UK*


Selfie below the clouds!!! by Dave Holder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Schloß Charlottenburg (1 von 1).jpg by Paul Heidemann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Entre gigantes by FotoXtreet Rodrigo Roher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Straßenschlucht by rahe.johannes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Greystanes Aqueduct - Australia*


Boothtown Aqueduct IV by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geneva - Switzerland*


MAJESTIC BFM by Tarik Bouamri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Cambridge st. by Carlo Maria La Nave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Poucques - Belgium*_


Kasteel van Poeke. by Inge David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nyon - Switzerland*


A church, a vineyard, the lake, and the sky by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cagliari - Italy*


Cagliari - Bastione by Roberto Canu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria - Spain*


Catedral de María Inmaculada (Vitoria-Gasteiz). by Sergio Mora-Gil Crespo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle Upon Tyne - UK*


Eyeing a Reflection by CapturedO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cascade by Ricky Wong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Wales - UK*


Where I live. by ANDREW MORGAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baltimore Aquarium - US*


Baltimore Aquarium_ by justin Str, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Paris*_


Paris by Jacco van der Zwan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Michelle Denniston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Indovina dov´e´... by Claudio Taras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besalu - Spain*


Romanesque bridge. by Jordi Corbilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


never ending journey_III by Vassilis Tangoulis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Navarra - Spain*


Inside by Xalikot, on Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Resting - Chile*


Créditos ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore*
Urban City Art by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
walking through streets of Mexico City by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
View from Vetoshnyy Per. 2015 Moscow Victory Day Parade by Carl Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Guzman bossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Dancing in the street by Rob Welling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Union in B&W by umap.imaging, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
After Dark by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Downtown Philadelphia by Donald Bush, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
09052015-La-Rambla-Barcelona by Jordi Solanas Hortoneda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Champs-Elysee - Paris, France by TheFamilyGnome, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Homyel - Belarus *


samota (HDR) by talashko anton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Wächter der Zeit vor dem Alten Museum beim Festival Of Lights 2014 by Michael Krolop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heredord - UK*


300/365 River Wye - Hereford by Dave Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by arcaswiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Bellas Artes, México. by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Griboedov channel. Saint-Petersburg by Gleb Yuryev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The Master by De Luxe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Clouds over the City by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*
~Cairo Deep~ by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin steht nie still by Patrick To, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
City Lights by Elyssa Walter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sampa #SãoPaulo by vinicius igor dos santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Enjoying the city landscape from the car, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by maria manuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Virtual pianist by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Apartments by JML78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
FINA World Series diving event by stella kasperkowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Church of San Giorgio Maggiore by Mat Scudds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki streets, Greece*
Thessaloniki, Greece by Ilia Savvidi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Bathurst Street Bridge by Steven de Sousa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arrete la Pierre-Saint-Martin, France*
DSC_3033 by fidelmendia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Xi Tang, China*
游·古镇西塘 Xi Tang Old Town by JeffPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Bucharest by Adrian Chiru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm by Stefanny Arias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Churches of the Exclave by Bill Weedmark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Stoffen in action by Andreas Øverland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno (Crete, Greece)*
black&white around the world by Flooo_11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
lisbon-41 by Davide Spadazzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Le monde by Ronnie Spoelstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Graz, Austria*
Mirrored Cyclist by Roman Rudnicki, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Doha*, Qatar


Watching the city ligth by Sergio Romiti, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Napoli, Italy*
(Breakfast In The Rain) by Robbie McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ko'olau gap, Maui (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
The Ko'olau Gap by Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Markstein, Alsace, France*










Winter Window by Valentin Berner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*










Oceanarium by JSEBOUVI : thanks for 1.5 million views !, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stone bridge. Unknown location*










Stone bridge. by Peter Hosey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sloane Square, London, UK*










Space Oddity by Rolf Böning, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oudendijk is a litle village in Holland*










Oudendijk in Holland B/W (Explore 22-02-15) by Ellen Dreves, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chino, California, USA*










Neblina by Isaac Ortega, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ballstad, Norway*










Storm by Olin555, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Paul's Cathedral, London*










Human Scale by Mick Yates, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral de Coria, Spain*










Catedral de Coria by jose, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Historic Yates Mill located in Raleigh, NC . USA*










DSC_1357-Yates Mill_BW-3-3 by Stephan Herzog Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Noarlunga Jetty (Adelaide, Australia)*










Noarlunga Jetty (Adelaide, Australia) by Joe Nes, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Knutsford Tatton Park, UK*









flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Teatro Paiol (Paiol theater) Curitiba-PR, Brazil*










Teatro Paiol (Paiol theater) Curitiba-PR by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Désolation, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fahc/16384083007/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago, USA*










(2.22.13)-Winter_Walk-LO-2 by Nick Ulivieri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valetta, Malta*










Lookout at the harbour by Matthias Hildebrandt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quai Saint-Thomas, Strasbourg, France*










Quai Saint-Thomas, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blaye, Aquitaine, France*










A short break by Eirik0304, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Banking District of London*










The Banking District of London by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rockdale, Georgia, USA*










Looking Over My Sholder by Doug Omedeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stacking Stairs, stoughton, WI, USA*










Stacking Stairs by Tim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Macao (China)*










Wall by Julien Ballet-Baz, sur Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Pasillo*


Créditos ​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botanical garden (Curitiba), Brazil*








Botanical garden (Curitiba) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Middelburg, Netherlands*








Oude steeg. by Arjan van Dam, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centro Congressi, Italy*








DoF by Matteo Campodonico, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Adelaide Gaol, Australia*








Adelaide Gaol #dailyshoot by Les Haines, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo Snow, Norway*

]







Oslo Snow Snow by Carlos Bryant, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Illinois Mile Markers in Alton *

A life-sized statue of Robert Wadlow stands across the street from the Alton Museum of History and Art. USA








Enjoy Illinois Mile Markers in Alton by Nick Ulivieri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bus Terminal at the end of the day *
@Valetta, Malta








Bus Terminal at the end of the day by Matthias Hildebrandt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maison des Tanneurs, Petite France, Strasbourg*








Maison des Tanneurs, Petite France, Strasbourg by Etienne Ehret, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Oslo Opera House, Norway*








The Opera house by Eirik0304, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paternoster Square in the Rain, London, UK*








Paternoster Square in the Rain  by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Across The Lake, GA, USA*








Across The Lake by Doug Omedeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Motel On The Hill, road tripping, Iowa, USA*








Motel On The Hill by Tim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*








River by Julien Ballet-Baz, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Tourist Posing Behind Merlion Statue Singapore by Sekrambil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
"Amo los mundos sutiles, ingrávidos y gentiles" by AnitaVillalobos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSC_8781_LR4 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The Old Town buildings along the shore. Stockholm, Sweden. HBM, everybody!  by Paulina Jackiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Ayala Ave. by je245, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
on how to dominate the sky by aperture one, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Parque del Retiro by Un Secondo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pão de Açúcar - Sugarloaf by Maria Adelaide Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
[ N O T R E D A M E ] by Andreas Bücker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London. by Alex Penfold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
la porta dello spavento supremo (venezia 36) by Juri Meneghin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mgarr, Malta*
Mgarr by Joseph Xuereb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo Opera House, Norway*










The Retreat by Eirik0304, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One Canada Square, London, UK*










One Canada Square by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Chattanooga, Tennessee, USA*










Batter Up by Doug Omedeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pheasant Branch, Middleton, Wisconsin, USA*










The Streets Are Quiet Now by Tim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Macao (China)*










Strokes by Julien Ballet-Baz, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Downtown by Sven Festersen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Huasteca Skyline by Russell Sticklor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC4921 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Waiting by Kevin Cho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Moonlit Opera House by Anjan Mandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Through & Through by Tom Frundle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Assistindo o pôr do sol - Watching the sunset by Maria Adelaide Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Le Jour ni l’Heure : palais Bourbon, porche méridional, 1728, remanié, place du Palais-Bourbon, Paris, jeudi 14 mai 2015, 22:47:56 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Symmetry by Lies Thru a Lens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia Variation11 by Adrien Sifre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Sparkling Lights of Dubai Marina Skyline in B&W by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lihue beach, Kauai (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Driftwood -- Lihue Beach Kaua'i (HI) October 2014 by Ron Cogswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest-2013-159-Modifier.jpg by xavier caradec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Misty City by Dan Cronin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Urban Everest-8.jpg by Brian Wigglesworth, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Curvature. by Brian Wigglesworth, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Urban Everest-2.jpg by Brian Wigglesworth, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

DSC07425-Edit-7 by illclinton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

stack'em by Björn Sealey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

Tube by Björn Sealey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hungry

  by Kárász-Kiss Péter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ohio, US

_DSC3277-Edit_copy by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, US



Alexis_037 by Patricio Suarez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

1 Santa Fe View Over Bridge S by Here in Van Nuys, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ducks, Guitar and Garonne, France*










DP1M0407 Ducks, Guitar and Garonne by Jean-Pierre Le Marechal, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Smoker in London*










Smoker in London by Ermanno Albano, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torino, Italia*










Las parejas by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garafia, La Palma, Islas Canarias*










Garafia, La Palma, Islas Canarias, 2004 by Dierk Topp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pompiers en action (France)*










Pompiers en action by bernard jourdain, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crans-Montana, USA*










Crans-Montana by Lumiere.ch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*










_2100004.jpg by Bailiwick Studios, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Robina Park, Penang Malaysia.*










Please be silence! by Sam Kranz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shilaidah,Pabna,Bangladesh*










Sans titre by oliur rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fox*










Enjoying a little "me" time by Cecilie Sønsteby, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CAMINO DE SANTO DOMINGO DE LA CALZADA (B/N) SPAIN*










CAMINO DE SANTO DOMINGO DE LA CALZADA (B/N) by Ramon Bacas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vinterfjell panorama*










Vinterfjell panorama by Lars-Espen Langhaug, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt am Main, Februar 2015 (Germany)*










Ausblick by Herr Sharif, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A selective coloured shot of Singleton fire station in the village of Singleton in Lancashire, England.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16280228637/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Illinois Mile Markers in Alton, USA*










Enjoy Illinois Mile Markers in Alton-126 by Nick Ulivieri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marciana Marina street , Italy*










Marciana Marina street view (3) by Matthias Hildebrandt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oslo, Norway*










20 Million Dollar Footbridge by Eirik0304, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York*










Yesterday's Future by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chickamauga Bridge (B&W), USA*










Chickamauga Bridge (B&W) by Doug Omedeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hearing Room at the Wisconsin State Capitol. Madison, USA*










Can You Hear Me Now? by Tim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Shanghai, China*










River by Julien Ballet-Baz, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Kirkland – US*


DSC04577.jpg by Jafar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Keel Beach - Ireland*



keel beach by langgarn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Eternal Return.. by Afshana Diya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Padova – Italy*


HDR stuff by nick bearded, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton - UK*


*** by mark greenfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*



IMGP0163_cn by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tossa de Mar - Spain*


Castillo Tossa de Mar by Marcos M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Like Butterflies by Sailor Fredo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf - Germany*


DSC04060_exp_01 by stewan1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


..:: Palladian ::.. by David Olds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
With determined steps by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Daegu - Korea*


Daegu Power by Tyson Rayburn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zamora - Spain*


Horta (1 de 1) by tmuriel67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chattanooga - US*


Walnut Street Bridge II by Doug Omedeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Barca Rio Paquetá by Philippe Leon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Hague - Netherlands*



Scheveningen #4417 by Daan Overkleeft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
R0034116 by Jeremy Bycraft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
El Zócalo - Mexico City by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Boston & NYC by Ben Shmulevitch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro - Praia da Barra da Tijuca-5.jpg by Dieter Engerisser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
MADRID | EDIFICIO GRASSY by Efrén Rodríguez Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Place des Vosges by Phil C3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
P3110030 by Grant Harden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Fino A Domani, Venice by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
carrer de La Valletta (Malta) by Dani Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Al Arab VS Milky-Way Editor's Choice by Ken Danieli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Monochrome Thessaloniki by George Vlachos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Fontainebleau, France*
Chateau de Fontainebleau by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_7521 by Andy Loghin (andy42.com), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Stop by Rory O'Bryen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elche - Spain*


Elche by JOSE RUBIO GUILLEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Dean Village B&W by David Gibb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Erasmusbrug by Erwin van Leeuwen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campobasso - Italy*


Vicolo Centro storico by Michele De Benedittis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Steps by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karaikkudi - India*


Temple pond Protector-Kovilur-Sivagangai District by Ramesh Muthaiyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_8822 by Laith Shanshal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colorado - US*


bridge and trestle by Craig Silberman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Red - Cliff, Colorado - US*


bridge and trestle by Craig Silberman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Tom Bradley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Greece, Thessaloniki by Epsilon68 - Street and Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Level 2 - Explored by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England


Raphaella McNamara #2 by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Surprise..! by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

All About Squares by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Illuminating by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

The Grill by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

Sweeping Statement by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

When I Look To The West by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto de la Cruz - Loro Parque, Canarias Island, Spain*









Puerto de la Cruz - Loro Parque by bilderflut photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









The old circle life by Willy AuYeung, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Girona, Spain*









Contraluz by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot from Kandel mountain close to Freiburg Germany*









Good Flight - BW edition by der LichtKlicker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castello di Rossena - Canossa (RE) Italia - 5 Ottobre 2014*









Castello di Rossena - Canossa (RE) Italia - 5 Ottobre 2014 by Giorgio Galeotti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hudson Esplanade, New York. USA*









Hudson Esplanade by Pablo Margulies, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dark New York*









Dark New York by Eric B, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia da Barra da Tijuca - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Dark Sunset by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam, Holland*









rotterdam by Vetbonkie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*jaguar*









jaguar by Wolf Ademeit, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MODENA - Piazza Grande, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mm78/15774281674/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alton, IL, USA*









Enjoy Illinois Mile Markers in Alton-101 by Nick Ulivieri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dosenmoor, Neumünster, Germany*









Winter moorlands (6) by Matthias Hildebrandt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Oslo Opera House foyer is a piece of art. Norway*









The conversation #1 by Eirik0304, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf, London, UK*









The Way into the Light by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking over the edge of High Falls at Lovers Leap in Rock City. USA*









Waterfall by Doug Omedeo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridge, WI, USA*









Bridges by Tim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shangai, China*









Two by Julien Ballet-Baz, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Chek Lap Kok 1 by Bob Hawley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii – US*


Breaking of Light through Mountains by Hardik Modi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


of monsters and man by moremare on \ often off, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grenoble - France*


Garage Helicoïdal by Tristan VANDENBERGHE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grenoble - France*


Garage Helicoïdal by Tristan VANDENBERGHE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalajara - Mexico*


Hang on! by Hans Poels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pitstone - UK*


Symmetry by Stuart Kirk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



IMG_4850 by Tomáš Haluška, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


IMG_9239 by Miguel Serrano Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago do Iguape - Bahia - Brazil*


Santiago do Iguape - Bahia by Amanda Saldanha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hug Point, Oregon - US*


Early Morning, Hug Point, Oregon by Austin Granger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hardap - Namibia*


Dune 45 at Dusk by Rob Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


Krakow 2 by Jakub Jusko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muhle - Netherlands*


Mühle by nabestimmt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai, 

Bright Lights Big City by Jannik Fuhr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Westminister by Michael Capo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Sunset silhouette in B&W by Michael Capo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

o2 arena HDR black & white by Michael Capo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chianghai, China


000220820019 by Joseph Chao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Up by Chris Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Cheese grater 2 by Chris Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Century Plaza Towers by stepheninhongkong, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


Minoritenkirche, Vienna by Nigel ., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


View from Waterloo Bridge by Nigel ., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


View from Waterloo Bridge by Nigel ., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


View from Waterloo Bridge by Nigel ., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Tower of London and Gherkin by Nigel ., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Virginia, USA*


1218 Roanoke by Thomas Wright, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Boulebar by Paco Lavela, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Tajo by Paco Lavela, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


A80A5451-Edit-Edit-2 by Cynthia Azzam, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


A80A6333 by Cynthia Azzam, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Stonehenge, UK*


Stonehenge by Cynthia Azzam, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*UK*


_80A5714-Edit by Cynthia Azzam, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


IMG_5186-Edit by Cynthia Azzam, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Moscow, Russia*


IMG_5146 by Cynthia Azzam, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


survivors by Cynthia Azzam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Skyline, Singapore by Swetha Srinath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Storm Front by Marcus Burtenshaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Kotelniki Apartments, Kotelnicheskaya Embankment by Roman Remizov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Zócalo Zoom by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, OId town by Kristian Niemi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Untitled by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Boston & NYC by Ben Shmulevitch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philly at night by Christian Gross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Two from Barcelona (1/2) by Paco CT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Viaduc d'Austerlitz by Pascal Saura-Prats, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Street ballet by Cedric Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Maserati In London by migueljalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice landscape by Ki-Seob Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Downtown Dubai Nightscape by Joseph Plotz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chantilly, France*
Château de Chantilly Allée cavalière by carpentier_patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_2682 by Vitaly Boyko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Dense dans les ténèbres by Steven de Sousa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Garhoud Bridge (Dubai, U.A.E.)*
Garhoud Bridge | Dubai, UAE by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pole culturel de Saint Malo, France*









La grande passerelle by Infinicolors, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winterliche Bergidylle / Winter mountain idyll*









Winterliche Bergidylle / Winter mountain idyll by Rudolf Ludwig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*









Sony A7R with Zeiss Vario-Tessar T FE 16-35 mm F4 ZA OSS by Dierk Topp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome*









Ara Pacis by Martina Soriani, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake District. Great Britain*









Lake District. Great Britain by Chelsea 101, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome*









Isola Tiberina - Explore 31/1/2015 by Luca Pietrobono, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Snow by Ashley Vinall, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Ssshhhhh..... by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malaysia *


Preserve by Haqim Azmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Château de Montrésor - France*


Château de Montrésor (37) by sophie lesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_3716.jpg by Mathijs Liesveld, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Eola*


Lake Eola by bob wilson, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Ogre North Face & Snow Lake, Pakistan.
_This picture was taken during the failed attempt to climb the virgin North Face of the Himalayan peak from italian team Barmasse & Bernasconi, pure beauty_











Source


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


The skyline of San Diego, California, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pachacamac - Peru*


Temple of Pachacamac, Autopista Antigua Panamericana Sur, Lurin, Peru, South America by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Can't Get Off The Ride by Jaime Bird, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki - Finland*


DSC_1177 by Sonja Tuomainen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


Downtown Disney by bob wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The other side by Baldomero Bañuelos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Ben by Baldomero Bañuelos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Niño mirando al sudoeste by Nicolás Provoste, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agriento - Italy*


Un jour les dieux se retirent, V by Luc Mary-Rabine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Carlo Di Giusto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito: historical centre by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Empty Expressway at Night by Dave Bottoms, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Ferry on the Bosphorus by VYC Majoris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Munich, Germany*
Regierung von Oberbayern by Stefan Friedlein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Couple by Calvin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bora Bora, French Polynesia*
Paddle to the bungalow by Pok Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alesund, Norway*
favorita5 by danielaadom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zürich by Ric Capucho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Standing the storm by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Metro Grecia, Santiago Chile. by Jorge Roa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
protests, Bogota (19) by Zsanka Kovacs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
the coffee shop by Fission Xuiptz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Segway patroller by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Hôtel des Invalides by stefano6664, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec - Canada*


Château Frontenac N&B by Denis Boucher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Porto by ivan dessi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wroclaw - Poland*


Wroclaw. Poland by Sergey Lebedev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome *


Rome by Sergey Lebedev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*

In Rome by Sergey Lebedev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam - Netherlands *


Church of kijfhoek by Nyv and, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


be above by Fion N., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


One WTC by Justin Lintz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra - India*


Taj Mahal,Agra-India by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wakefield - UK*


City of Wakefield, West Yorkshire by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Street Photography by Glauco Tavares, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Maremagnum Barcelona by Jordi Cayuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Alex Karpovski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Street in Venezia by 中都浪人, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalkara, Malta*
Kalkara by zacke82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Untitled by Randy Cartwright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Massive Waves by George Vlachos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Castelnaud, France*
Dordogne, Périgord noir, France by Patrick Demory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nassau, Bahamas*
HMBS Bahamas by Aaron van Dorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Early Morning Street by Andrei P, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aix en Provence, France*









Son ombre et lui...préposés à la sécurité by vedebe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bodie Church bw, UK*









Bodie Church bw by Feist, Michael - FunnyFence - catchthefuture, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durdle Door, Jurassic Coast, Dorset, UK*









Durdle Door, Jurassic Coast, Dorset by David Cundy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Punti di vista (Italy)*









Punti di vista by Giacomo Lori, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BW version of Mountain, wind and snow. Italy*









Mountain, wind and snow by Andrea Crisanti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cordon torre, Andes, Argentina*









cordon torre by M.A.S.J., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*foggy pattulo bridge, Canada*









foggy pattulo bridge by Sherry, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Holland*









Stricken by Lollo Parpajola, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Casciano in Val di Pesa, Italy*









Esso by Francesco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boulogne sur mer, France*









Mer - Cheminement pavés dans la mer by Guillaume Laloux, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Sans titre by hwicker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Railway Station, Unknown place*









not my train by hwicker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Misty walk by Marielle de Valk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawse End - The Lake District (Cumbria), UK*









Hawse End - The Lake District (Cumbria) by Harry Johnson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*reichstag , Berlin, Germany*









reichstag f by fotografia sb, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cité de l’océan de Biarritz, France*









Cité de l’océan de Biarritz by Jourdain Jerome, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mll Anglesey Abbey, UK*









Mill by Yasu Sekimori, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mallorca, Spain*









[ Explored 21/08/2014 ] It's a long way ... by Mathieu Thiebaut, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*HMBT: Heads of State, Alberta, Canada*









HMBT: Heads of State by Don Price, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolomite, Italy*









BILD0777 by xr Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waning Moon 21st Aug 2014*










Waning Moon 21st Aug 2014 by Francesco Camardo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antibes, France*









letterman {explored 2015-01-26} by The Freelens, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Susquehanna, Holtwood, Pennsylvania, USA*









Susquehanna by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Die historische Eisenbahndirektion Köln / The historic railway head offices in Cologne, Germany*









Die historische Eisenbahndirektion Köln / The historic railway head offices in Cologne by wwwuppertal, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coll de Pal*









Coll de Pal by Andreu Soler (+ 750.000 views!! Thanks), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garafia, La Palma, Islas Canarias*









Garafia, La Palma, Islas Canarias by Dierk Topp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Balade en forêt. Unknown location*









Balade en forêt. by pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biei Hokkaido Japan*









Illuminated Biei Blue color Pond 5 by T&W.Eager, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuang Si Waterfall, Luang Prabang, Laos*









Kuang Si Waterfall, Luang Prabang, Laos by Ahmad Syukaery, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Apuseni, Romania*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/iulianmarcu/16352952681/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huila, Angola*


Storm Clouds Angola by Rob Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Niari, Congo*


Through the Logged Jungle Congo by Rob Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Barra in Silhouette by Rob Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Gabon*


Misty Jungle Gabon by Rob Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abuja, Nigeria*


Zuma Rock Nigeria by Rob Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


L'Obélisque by Pierre-Yves Filleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brittany, France*


Smoothed water by Pierre-Yves Filleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Untitled by Pierre-Yves Filleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aquitaine, France*


Summer storm in Biarritz by Pierre-Yves Filleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cote d'Azur, France*


les rues de Tourrettes by Pierre-Yves Filleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brittany, France*


Chateau de Combourg by Pierre-Yves Filleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lower Normandy, France*


Untitled by Pierre-Yves Filleaudeau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda, Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*KUALA LUMPUR*









by salim


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Apuseni, Romania*









Paint It White by Iulian Marcu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From the town hall, Sydney Australia*









The blue hour (B&W) by Richard Taylor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Reflect by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Skylines by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Towers of London*









Towers of London by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Here be monsters by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Congreso Nacional Argentino by Pablo Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casiquiare river – Venezuela*


Rio Casiquiare by - Brindo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
P6010056 by IAMMRKAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia – Venezuela*


Plaza André Pérez Mujica-52c by Rodrigo Miguel RR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quilotoa lake – Ecuador*


Quilotoa by Sébastien Dray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patagonia – Argentina-Chile*


Andes, Patagonia by Jiayuan Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chlatén – Argentina*


El Chalten by jlineen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


GEDC1400 by Pedro Heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Exiting the Jeepney by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bakhtapur - Nepal*


Streets of Nepal by Andras Kollmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Javier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade – Serbia*


Fog and rain on the Danube by chat des Balkans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp – Belgium*


Antwerpen by ConstiAB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC5184 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Statue sulla Sprea by qoanis.27, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


p by Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Plaza de la Constitución - Ciudad de México by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oxford - UK*


Birch Tree by Magdelene Bridge by Richard Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stoccolma_650.jpg by Emanuele Vercesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
day16 by Ale Nuvola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scarborough*


The historic Scarborough Spa Express by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Night Lights by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warszawa (Warsaw) by Stefan Zachar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Nokia 808 pureview. Copacabana beach by Luiz Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Aerial View of Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid - in and around 'Gran Via' by campese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Copenhagen Skyline by Matt Wells, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London from St. Paul B/W by Jc Max, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
The Veins of Venice by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Comino tower, Malta*
Comino Tower by Norbert Grima, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of the Knights in town of Rhodes (Rhodes island, Greece)*
Palace of the Grand Master of the Knights of Rhodes & Silver Efex Pro by Wim Boon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Craon, France*
Château de Craon (Haroué) by David Sch., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nānākuli, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Nānākuli, Oʻahu, Hawaii. by Inge Vautrin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Bridge over Danube river 5 by János Herbály, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Frankfurt, Germany

Frankfurt Skyline XVII by DasKameraAuge, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Canary Wharf Skyline by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

D750_20150530_171853 by Federico Bonfanti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Downtown street by tomo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, IL, US

Silver by ZL-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Matajur, Italy*


M.Matajur by Stefano Zufferli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vršič, Slovenia*

Vršič by Stefano Zufferli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Observation Deck by Stefano Zufferli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


City by Stefano Zufferli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Slovenia*


Lago Predil by Stefano Zufferli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tokyo, Japan*


箱崎JCT by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tokyo, Japan*


首都高速道路5號線 東池袋 by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kitakyushu, Japan*


金鱗湖 by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Hong Kong Tramways by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Fukuoka, Japan*


久留米駅 by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


HKEYE by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Mono Bridge by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


@ Ma Wan, HK by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Sheung Wan, HK by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Monster @ ifc, HK by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Mong Kok Road by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


花博記念公園 by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Route du Val d'Arve, Carouge, Switzerland*









Carouge sous la neige by David Serra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Delaware Park, Buffalo, New York, USA*









Volunteer Firemen Memorial at Forest Lawn #2 by Chris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Winter is already here by Pablo L.P, sur Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Wind farm, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Lądek-Zdrój, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Schunkler 2 by txmx 2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


B_泰国railbay－R－ilford delta400-23 by eric john wong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bled Lake - Slovenia*


Lake Bled, Slovenia by Milou Hofman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


T-Rex & Tricerotops by Eugene Regis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Unknown Dinosaur (No Label) (2) by Eugene Regis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bandung - Indonesia*


A View from Tebing Keraton by Joshua Nathaniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brecon beacon national park - UK*



Just a little further by stefon cox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Vista sobre a Capital by Alice Sá, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria Fall - Zimbabwe*


The Victoria Falls Bridge by Till Schröder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Udine - Italy*


Spessa by Milos Costantini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Untitled by Laura Cone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mgarr, Gozo - Malta*



Mgarr Gozo by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avilés - Spain*


Una calle en Avilés - A street in Avilés by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portmeirion, Wales - UK*


Hercules and the Campanile, Full Moon, Portmeirion by Scott Wylie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barleben - Germany*


«Фрегат» II by J☮t Oldmαn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Avenida del Ferrocarril, Bilbao by Andoni Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*



Shinjuku crossing by damon jah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Slupsk - Poland*



Rainy portrait, Słupsk, Poland by Łukasz Tomczak, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*









A break in the clouds B&W by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza S.Croce,..... Firenze, Italy*









Firenze_vita in S Croce by Francesco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Al Jaheli Fort, UAE National Day*








Al Jaheli Fort, UAE National Day by David James, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Darkness falls on Westminster, London, UK*









Darkness falls on Westminster by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunrise Atlantis Palm Hotel, Dubai*









Sunrise Atlantis Palm Hotel, Dubai by David James, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coco Beach 
Río Grande, Puerto Rico*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/diverso/16325192405/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Storm over St Pauls, London, UK*









Storm over St Pauls (reworked) by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Dunajec River Gorge, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Botswana*


A Family Excursion by Till Schröder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela - Spain*


Untitled by Manuel Fernández., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


The Lion's path by Robin TOURNADRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Vicente de la Barquera , Cantabria - Spain*


Untitled by Ángel Corral Arias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Place Georges Pompidou by *Koman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Wales - UK*



North Wales 4 copy by Neil Barnsley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Samarkand - Uzbekistan *


Registan Square; Samarkand, Uzbekistan by Erik Peterson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in French Guyana *


French Guiana - Les îles du Salut/ Islands of Salvation - Le bagne by Laurent CAMUS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Reflejos by Gerardo Cuaya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Fotografia Analógica(Filme)35mm by Igor Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Zürich by Dirk Raffel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


La Tour Saint-Jacques, Paris by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire Dales - UK*


Passage in mono by Justin Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - Spain*


La Alberca by Rafael Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


LUCI E OMBRE SU POLA by ITALO GIUST, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff, Wales - UK*


DSC_0450 by Stephen Lodge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


frankfurt30.03.20140131 by Chris Gehrig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Vacanze Romane by Barry Lowman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Kremlin in b&w by Mikhail Kirakosyan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Boom! by Fábio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Inks Laks State Park by Charles Henry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

060/365 … Long exposure by Bo Hvidt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

052/365 … Long exposure by Bo Hvidt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

048/365 … Gemini Residence by Bo Hvidt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

051/365 … The Green Triangle by Bo Hvidt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

願景橋 by Chris_Ke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

pulteney bridge & weir at sunset by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York State, US

Rainbow Falls in Watkins Glen B&W by Luke Stryker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Whitehall Building B&W by Luke Stryker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Fulton Center B&W by Luke Stryker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

WWII Memorial, Atlantic Side by Luke Stryker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


World of Science B&W by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra - India*


migration birds / Agra , India by Ben Witt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pornic - France*


Port de Pornic by Paul Tridon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


Horseless Carriage by Kevin-Davis-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium*


Dans le Port d'Anvers. by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dragor - Denmark*



For Julie by EGLondres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grenoble - France*


Twin Rock Faces. by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Vancouver B.C Views (series) by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Mans - France*


Kermit needs to cross. by Nicolas Winspeare, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


B&W Colosseum - Rome, Italy by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lindos - Greece*


Lindos B&W by tobfl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yucatan - Mexico*


Plataforma de los cráneos by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


Princess, Coach, and Castle by Mark Willard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*



Source by Miguel Moya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honfleur - France*


Lieutenance d'Honfleur by Thomas Lattelais, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belo Horizonte - Brazil*


The avenue that crosses the city by W Gaspar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


Italy Trips by iAsn1111, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laboe - Germany*


Dark Tower by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borgund - Norway*


Borgund Stavkyrkje by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


**THE WORLD IS YOURS** by ~*THAT KID RICH*~, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


keep climbing. by Gerardo Cuaya, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Los cañones by Gerardo Cuaya, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Calle 1 by Gerardo Cuaya, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Watching Over Us by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Untitled by Symbolic Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
where two rivers meet by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Asian Civilisations Museum by Paul Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Passing by - Warsaw Poland - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2_DSC2522 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The Organ Grinder Walk / El organillero en camino (Ciudad de México. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Opera House in B&W by _lennyk_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_0072 by Mostafa Taha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Transformer by KW Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Espelhado - Mirrored by Maria Adelaide Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Untitled by Symbolic Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Puebla de los Ángeles by Daniel Chazari, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Puebla Blanco y Negro by Daniel Chazari, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


SG105472 by Isai Carreto., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Little Breather by The 3B's, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


SG105485 by Isai Carreto., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The other side... by Amélien Bayle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Watch the Birdie by Paul Brooker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
chelsea hotel no. 2 (venezia 37) by Juri Meneghin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Suburbs of Valletta, Malta*
Daydreams by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


SG105487 by Isai Carreto., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifah - Night Monochrome Setting by Manaf Kamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zeus temple (Athens, Greece)*
Zeus Temple by FokuzKanpo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


SG101716 by Isai Carreto., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


SG101724 by Isai Carreto., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_0022-2 by ODPictures Art Studio LTD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Drums by George Welcher, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cat*









I look into your soul meow by Fashvamp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Earth Intruders, London, UK*









Earth Intruders by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mirror Hall..Tachara of Darius, Iran*









Mirror Hall..Tachara of Darius by Vafa Nematzadeh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro Torre seen from Laguna Torre, Santa Cruz, Argentina.*









Sans titre by Gabriele, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hallgrimskirkja, Iceland*









Hallgrimskirkja by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Only the church tower is seeing *

A whole village submerged under water/ Infrared
Romania / Geamana









Only the church tower is seeing by Vasile Hurghis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another shot of the amazing staircase in Grand Cafe Orient, Prague. Czec Republic*









Enlightenment by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The key to the future, Unknown place*









The key to the future by Roberto De Santis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rutting stags in Richmond Park.*









The white of the eye by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the port of Essaouira in Morocco.*









Essaouira by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This picture was taken on the island of Rügen, Germany*









Path to infinity by Christian_from_Berlin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*California Point Lobos State Natural Reserve: Carmel-by-the-Sea, United States*









California Point Lobos State Natural Reserve: Carmel-by-the-Sea, United States by Christian_from_Berlin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piha, New Zealand*









Soaked up to the bones! by Luis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bhutan*









Tigers Nest by D A Scott, sur Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garafia, La Palma, Islas Canarias, Spain*









Garafia, La Palma, Islas Canarias, 2005 by Dierk Topp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North West Germany*









Bare winterscape (1) by Monique van der Hoeven, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durham - UK*









A walk along the Bailey by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong - Jan 2015*









Room with a view by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Muda Beach, Penang Malaysia.*








[/url]
Coral Garden by Sam Kranz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The entrance to the Elements shopping mall in downtown Hong Kong.*









Elements by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter Street. The Clouds are Full of Snow, UK*









Winter Street. The Clouds are Full of Snow by Ilovetodig0044, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wetterwechsel / weather changes*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15705433713/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken at the Jordan metro station in Kowloon, Hong Kong.*









The Stranger by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Sheeps in the mountains, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Tour Eiffel by marc sauvaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
The City in Black and White by Donald Bush, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavic, Iceland*
Sidewalk Patterns by Angelo Gianelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
Ljubljana (from the castle) by Pete Gordon-Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Street Series by surcreativeco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi, Chios island (Greece)*
Pyrgi, Hios (Chios), Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Anthenay, France*
Anthenay (Marne, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, France*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by Colliculus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto city hall (Toronto, Canada)*
City Hall, Toronto Ontario by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*snowdonia national park, Wales*









Ogwen runoff by Aaron, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Hong Kong*









The Future is Here by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nice, France*









L'Envol by The Freelens, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angels Wings*









Angels Wings by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Llano del Jable, La Palma, Islas Canarias, Spain*









Llano del Jable, La Palma, Islas Canarias, 2005 by Dierk Topp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City Revisited - Shanghai, China*









Hollow City Revisited - Shanghai Series by Jun, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Shard & London Bridge*









The Shard & London Bridge by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Frozen in time by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Otto Lilienthal Memorial in Winter (Berlin Lichterfelde East), Germany*









Otto Lilienthal Memorial in Winter (Berlin Lichterfelde East) by Christian_from_Berlin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont de l'Iroise, Brest *
*Passage de l'Elorn, Brest, Finistère. France*









Pont de l'Iroise, Brest by Jerome Baradé Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millwall Dock Reflections, London, UK*









Millwall Dock Reflections by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Eye from Hungerford Bridge*









eyepod by dizbin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wet Rocks Along The Potomac, VA, USA*









Wet Rocks Along The Potomac by Jeff Rosenberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arched arcade in Prague old town. Czec Republic*









Shadows of Prague by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lerbrekk, Norway*









Shine through by Tommy Høyland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*









Escalation by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam Harbour, Netherlands*









Rotterdam Harbour by Peter Witberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This is Bowes Museum in County Durham, UK*









Bowes Museum by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Watermill Reflections, Singraven Netherlands*









Watermill Reflections, Singraven Netherlands by Chris van Kan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reservoir, Bridgeport, Connecticut, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dwahzon/15931218545/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*EscalationLondon, UK*









Escalation by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
San Carlo Square, Turin, Italy by christian marino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
20150602-DSC04248 by Jacky Tian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
VSCO-1003814.jpg by Jack Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
A tram in Milan by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Backside of Baclaran Church by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Wilderness so close to the city by Donna Brittain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
antes do temporal by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tirana, Albania*
The Pyramid of Tirana, Albania by Νίκος Νιοτής, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arad, Romania*
Municipio di Arad (Romania) by Marco Mezzini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam in black and white. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
'Inception Bridge' by Tony Wish, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fourth lake of the Maksimir park, Zagreb, Croatia*









Snowy lake by Fran Borcic, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Financial Explosion, London, UK*









Financial Explosion by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scogliera di granito di Cava Usai _ Villasimius (CA), USA*









Sans titre by _ Nemo _, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*









Reflektor by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Savonnieres, Centre region, France*









Landscape B&W by Sarah Matignon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangladesh*









Going back to Roots by oliur rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy, Bolsena Lake*









Lake in black & white by andrea burla, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Under The Bridge, London, UK*









Under The Bridge by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Albert, Alberta, Canada*









Build Around the Tree [Explored] by Jeff Wallace, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









. (Explored 01.18.15) by Osman Rana, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Washington*









L1004904PSedit1501.jpg by Jorge Carrera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Silent City, London*









Silent City by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Washington*









L1004889PSedit1489PSedit1495.jpg by Jorge Carrera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Indianford, Fulton, Wisconsin, USA*









Unstable by Mike Kohlbauer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Geometry*









London Geometry by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Berchtesgadener Land, Berchtesgaden und Watzmann, Infrarot - 780nm, Bavaria, Germany*









L1004522 - Berchtesgadener Land, Berchtesgaden und Watzmann, Infrarot - 780nm by Horst Wittmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*2015, Death Valley, CA. USA*









2015, Death Valley by Hyonjin Kim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millenium London, UK*









Millenium by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Erzsébet híd, Szarvas, Hungary*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tiszafoto/16094787377/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bhutanese walking bush, Bhutan*









Bhutanese walking bush by D A Scott, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mariana, MG – Brazil*


Mariana em Film Noir by W Gaspar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montevideo – Uruguay*


Palacio Salvo, Montevideo by Leonardo Alpuin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC6262 by Giuseppe Cocchieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna *


Untitled by manfred majer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao *


Bilbao 2014-16.jpg by TxabiBike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Krabbenkutter by Sonja Schwarz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam *


Amsterdam Magna Plaza by Norbert Liese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem = Netherlands*


Haarlem Markt by Norbert Liese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valley of the Moon – Argentina*


VALLE DE LA LUNA by Stephan Olijve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zinnowitz - germany*



Zinnowitz by Norbert Liese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Eiffel by Martin Acuña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tatio Geyser, Atacama – Chile*


Untitled by Patricio Subiabre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Ivry-sur-Seine (Grand Paris) by Delaville, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



_RFZ5426 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerusalem*



Old City Jerusalem by Ottavio Carta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nymegen - Netherlands*


The Crossing 4 by Jaap Berghoef, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sonoma - US*


Silent Layers by Bob Bowman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso – Chile*


Valparaíso by Felipe Burgos Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Congreso Naciónal by __stuart__, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota*


Bogota-4 by Carlos Zamora Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wyoming, US

String Lake Morning by Tony Hochstetler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

The Simple Life by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

DARK FALLS by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

The Long Walk by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore*
Double Burst by Sheng Long, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Suburban Manila by ronvil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSC_8787_LR4 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Gooderham_2051 by Stephen Wilcox - Jetwashphotos.com (1.2 Million+), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Cyclists by Örn Erlendsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Negrelli Viaduct by Ben Ruset, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
City Lights by Elyssa Walter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Contra-fluxo by FelipeI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photo 1309_005 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
The Beatles by Roberto Vecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
DSCF1930 by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
01 by Renata Němcová, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC_1093 - Version 2 by HardieBoys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Pythagorio, Samos island (Greece)*
Waves over Pythagorion port by Nick Tsoulontino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo - Norway*


LN-NIA Norwegian Air Shuttle Boeing 737-8JP(WL) by Cato Lien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Victoria - Tanzania*


Lake Victoria Tanzania X100s by Alexandre Moreau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Sage and puddle by Stephen Tait, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Those magical places in Southend by Martin Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Siegessäule, Berlin, Germany by Orlando Photografie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Rooftop dome of Tokyo Station by fumihikohira, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


empire fancies by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


remembering the future fence by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


storming into the sandias by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


across the universe by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


come what may by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


looking up by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


to see the world by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


storm talk by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


outside the empire by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


disappearing spring by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


comes the rain by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


plateau passing by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


a dance in time by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


que viva nuevo mexico by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


just beyond by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


forever and a day by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


looking towards cabezon by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


queensboro transfer by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


chrysler cola by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


daredevil by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Itasca, Illinois, USA*









my window to the moon by LotusMoon Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alberta, Alberta, Canada*









"CHANNELING MY INNER ANSEL" by RANDALL MYHRE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eiffel Tower, Paris, France*









Eiffel Tower by Martin Saunders, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barn in Winter (Unknown place)*









Barn in Winter by BuechPhotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notteri, Italy*









Sans titre by _ Nemo _, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawaii, Big Island, South Point, tree, USA*









Road to nowhere by Eduard Moldoveanu, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athytos, Greece*









old house by Giannis Dimitriou, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Auxerre - nuit - 10 janvier 2015, France*









Auxerre - nuit - 10 janvier 2015-4 by bebopeloula, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cluj, Romania*









shadows by Octav Bobe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nagel Sod Farm and Nursery
Medford, MN. USA*









Stone Angels by DeAnn Peterson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Järnlunden, Sweden*









Mirror of ice by Mikael Järnåsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken in the ancient city (Ayutthaya) Thailand.*









The Buddha in the tree by Peter Nilsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*









Spiral by Paul Shears, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*









Sans titre by Yiannis Karagiannis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pearl Shoal Waterfall 珍珠灘瀑布 (China)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/samtschiu/16079673010/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


not everything runs fast by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nashville - US*


Lecherous Eyes Are Always There by BD'sEyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caernarfon, Wales - UK*


Caernarfon Castle (2) by Kevin Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Tourist from North Pole in trouble by Jim Hart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yokohama - Japan*


Yokohama Landmark Tower by masahiko kuroki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matthiessen State Park, IL - US*


Cascade Falls #2 by Fábio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


L1049711 by win_soegondo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York
*

Lower Manhattan by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Untitled by Fábio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


01 by Jan Turza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


..Balcony With a View.. by Sandi Omahen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ulsan Coast - Korea*



Cloud Puffs Over Ulsan Coast by Matt MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Reflections by De Luxe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartagena - Colombia*


Cartagena by Jairo Páez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitby - UK*


A bench with a view by Craig Sunter - Thanx 2 Million ;-)), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Scheletri by Martina Soriani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Marina Bay by Quang Dang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
"Manila Bay at rest" by Ken Cautiverio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palmyra -Syria*


Palmyre by Jean-Sebastien David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DSC_1811-Edit by Dmitry Kuznetsov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Derbyshire - UK*


IMG_4992 by sparkly charlie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Negative . . by Grant Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Point by Carlos Enciso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thessaloniki - Greece*


tower under full moon by Giannis Dimitriou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Old and Lonely by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Viñedos y Olivos by Pablo López Núñez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Palacio de Cibeles by Hector H. Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
RIO DE JANEIRO - BRA by João Cassiano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Downtown Manhattan BW by Amit Kale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris ... la Defense ... by evko ... on/off, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
City by mike-mojopin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
4-6 CFE 13 by Chantal van den Dool, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maui snapshots (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Maui Snapshots by alliance1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Nature by Keewon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
The city is sleeping....but by Rita Nyári, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Cambodia - Angkor Wat - Ta Prohm by Jean-Sebastien David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Chrome City Skyline by Fabian Aldazabal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

IR B&W Angkor Wat-65 by Cary Behle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

IR B&W Angkor Wat-3 by Cary Behle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat B&W.jpg by Conrad Earnest, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

old library b&w by Niccolò Mariotti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat by Julie °_°, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

43 by Paolo Guidetti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Cambodge - Angkor by Stephan Birlouez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat @ Cambodia by ct_charles, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ballycotton, Ireland*









Ballycotton by Rodney o Callaghan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany*









schloss by xr Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*China Reflections Epcot, World Disney, FL. USA*









China Reflections Epcot by Nenad Spasojevic, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Village in Nemam*









Village in Nemam by L SARAVANAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seaside UK*









the red seat by natalia charlton, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Silver Swan, Copenhagen, Denmark*









The Silver Swan, Copenhagen, Denmark by kimp1509/ Kim Petersen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Redcar Steelworks, Teesmouth, UK*









Redcar Steelworks, Teesmouth by David Allan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pateira - Early morning, Portugal*









Pateira - Early morning by Paulo Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uknown place*









Inter Stellar II BW Version by A350WG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uknown place*









. by Andreas Surauer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Östergötland, Sweden*









Winter in Normlösa by Mikael Järnåsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gärdeserum Östergötland, Sweden*









Churchscape Gärdesrum by Mikael Järnåsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Befreiungshalle Kelheim (Germany)*









BILD3519 by xr Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cambridge, UK*









IMG_1127 by Tim Greathead, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slattefors, Sweden*









Movement by Mikael Järnåsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southend-on-Sea Borough, UK*









Old Leigh by Barry Tetchner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown Place*









moonlight over sea pool (Explore) by Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown Place*









tra le pieghe by Davide Tessaro, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









Underneath it all by Wil Wardle, sur Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Partridge Falls, Minnesota, US*


Speechless by Jay Larson, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Snaroya, Norway*


2nd place Black and White Spider Awards. by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Somewhere in Norway*


DSC04425 by Carsten, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lofoten, Norway*


Thin clouds by Valter Venturelli, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Tuv, Buskerud Fylke, Norway*


Water spray by Ron Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lofoten, Norway*


Mirror by Franck Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lugano, Switzerland*


waterscapes in switzerland: part one by Danielle Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*


Lucerne by D A Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*London, England*


Towers of London by D A Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Millwall Docks, London, England*


Millwall Dock Reflections by D A Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Great Court, The British Museum, UK*


The Great Court by D A Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Port of Essaouira, Morocco*


Essaouira by D A Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Stags in Richmond Park, London, England*


The white of the eye by D A Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*London, England*


London Geometry by D A Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*City Hall, London, England*


City Hall Spiral by D A Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lake Zug, Switzerland*


Swan Lake by D A Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Canton of Neuchatel, Switzerland*


Rue des Tempêtes I by Subjectif Imparfait (Stan Of Persia), on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mönch, Switzerland*


Mönch by Adam Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Li River, China*


Fishing on the Li River by Adam Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Grossmünster Church, Zürich, Switzerland*


Grossmünster Towers by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Emperor's summer palace, Beijing, China*


The black and white garden by Stockografie, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*The Great Wall of China*


The Great Wall of China by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai Skyline [Explored] by Philip Walker, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Princes Bridge, Melbourne, Australia*


Princes Bridge Melbourne Skyline (re-processed) 2012-09-28 (_MG_4824-26) by ajhaysom, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Sand dunes in Lancelin, Australia*


Lancelin Lines and Light by Luke Austin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Mount Oakleigh, Australia*


Oakleigh mists by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Queensland, Australia*


Surfers in silver by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Ragusa, Sicily, Italy*


Ragusa (Ragusa, Sicily, Italy) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Treviso City Center, Italy*


Time to swim (Treviso city center) by willy vecchiato, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Stanley lake, Idaho, US*


Stanley Lake in grayscale by Anna Gorin, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Florence, Italy*


Crossing the Bridge by Something Sighted, on Flickr


----------



## Vakai (Mar 27, 2009)

*Waterfowl Lake, Banff National Park, Canada*


Waterfowl Lake by Tales From The Dusty Trail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
New Orleans, Louisiana, Feb 2011 by Laurent Lhomond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Negative . . by Grant Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
San Pedro Garza Garcia 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
IMG_5375 by Alan Holden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Speed by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Gold is Out by Andrei P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint-Petersburg, Russia by f.d. walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canon, Ohio - US*



DSC_9604v5bw by iCon Photography & Design, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


Piazza del Plebiscito - Napoli by Domenico Landolfo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhode Island, USA*


Providence Infrared by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhode Island, USA*


Providence Monochrome [ Explored ] by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhode Island, USA*


Providence by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhode Island, USA*


Providence Industrial Waterfront by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Massachusetts, USA*


Battleship Cove [ Explored ] by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Cross, Parc Guell by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhode Island, USA*


Pawtuxet Cove, Pawtuxet Village by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Stykkisholmur by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Dyrhólaey Lighthouse by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Cliffs over Dyrholaey by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


Helgafell Church by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hellnar, Iceland*


Hellnar Church by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona, USA*


Monument Valley 2 by Michael St. Jean, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Bicycle by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Canal BW by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Central Station BW by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam B&W by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Grigioni, Switzerland*


Mountain by pato_82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paris, France*


[ L I G H T S ] by Andreas Bücker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
where two rivers meet by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
6 seconds by Andy WXx2009, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Jounieh-keserwan by Nicky Zureik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mall in Bangkok, Thailand*
Untitled by Dan Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
04/02/2015 by Vlad Stepanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore cityscape night view by SAHACHAT SANEHA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Erik Thorbiörnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
REFORMA SKYLINE by Diego Eduardo Olguin Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*1WTC, New York City*
Freedom Tower BW at night by Amit Kale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Aterro do Flamengo by FelipeI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
buildings in a lost corner of Barcelona by david fabuel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
The Elevated Walkway by Ben_Senior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
The Bull's balls "ball" by Roberto Vecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Simcity by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xewkija, Malta*
Xewkija Church by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Cyril Michael Pinto, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Florida Polytechnic, USA*


Florida Polytechnic by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









L1685878 by yang david, sur Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Baekseoktan, Cheongsong, South Korea
청송군 안덕면 백석탄*









by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Pancras Station, London*









A long goodbye by Ermanno Albano, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Nidd. Knaresborough, England*









River Nidd. by David Friar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sortir du tunnel. (Unknown place)*









Sortir du tunnel. by pierre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Composite from 2 different beaches here in Dublin, Ireland*









GreyRocks&FluffyClouds by Mark Stewart, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shooting Star @ Lone Tree (Unknown place)*









Shooting Star @ Lone Tree by Feist, Michael - FunnyFence - catchthefuture, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*711 W 26th St Austin, TX. USA*









711 W 26th St Austin, TX by Scott Mason Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Rico*









The Queen by Eduardo Romero, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Temple B&W, Japan*









Temple B&W by kenneth neo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yucao, Meta, Colombia*









Cake by robertalani, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yucao, Meta, Colombia*









Caballero Solitario 1 by robertalani, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gates of Łazienki, Poland*









Gates of Łazienki by Lauri Heikkinen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Sans titre by zombizii, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich Island, Germany*









Munich Island by Patrik Patrik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stream of Motala, Sweden*









Motala ström by Mikael Järnåsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt Airport, Germany*









Airbus A380 on ice by The Freelens, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*desert 7 
(( قـــافلــــة الصحـــــراء ))*









desert 7 by Mohammed Ezzat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bäume, Germany*









tree by GOLDFOCUS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vacances - Bruges by night, Belgium*









Vacances - Bruges by night by Guillaume Laloux, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dvyang33/16217606592/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kazan, Russia*
Kazan Cathedral, Black and White at night, Moscow, Russia by Damon Tighe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, Sweden 043 - Ciudad/City by Claudio.Ar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Fifty by Lim Choon Meng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Remembering the Fallen [EXPLORE] by Moniza*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Arpoador - Rio de Janeiro by Diogo Luz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La siempre fotogénica Reforma always photogenic 2 by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb15 D7000_079 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
le marais by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
No title by Alfredo Roccia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Jun03GondolaGetaway_2373 by Louise Soe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*L'isla, Malta*
L-Isla - Triq il-Vitorja by zacke82, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Ustka, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Baltic Sea, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, France*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by Colliculus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSCF5382 by Jon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Engine 4803 by the Brewery by umap.imaging, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Menai - Uk*


Menai Bridge by Keith Gibson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Hollandse windmolen by Maurits Verbiest, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Entalula Island - Philippines *


Entalula Island by Michael Laudij, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Witmarsh Junction - US*


"The End of The Line" by Chris Parmeter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ambleside - Canada*


Untitled by Tom Maher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Floating by Jonathan Lederer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alaska, US

Campbell Creek by Dan Moran, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Morwell River Falls by Laurie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Dead trees Lake Eucumbene by Laurie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Light and Clouds - Dolomiti di Sesto by Johann Bottos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_1 by El Emanem, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico*


El ahuehuete, Chalma Estado de México by El Emanem, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


Atitalaquia by El Emanem, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico*


Malinalco, Estado de México by El Emanem, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


The Ferry by elrina753, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*DC, USA*


General Sherman Monument by elrina753, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Morro Bay Windmills | California by Bo Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Diego Garcia, UK*


Bones in Blacks & Whites by Bo Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Gate Bridge, CA. USA*









Golden Gate Bridge by Falk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Romania*









Winter night by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Diego Botanical Gardens, Encinitas California, USA*









The Dragon Trees by Wayne S. Grazio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red Rocks, Colorado, USA*









It's what we do over time by Luis OFF. TAKING PICTURES, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Connemara Cows, Ireland*









Connemara Cows by Gary Dickson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pier at Chaptico Warf, Maryland, USA*









Pier at Chaptico Warf by Mike Baker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kerlouan, Bretagne, France*









Meneham in Black and White by Infinicolors, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sindhu – India*


sunset at Sindhu Ghat by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pessoas na chuva by Sergio Luiz Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris 2015 - La grande Dame by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Greenwich and Cutty sark by Botond Buzas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia_3 by Andrea Dal Mas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rabat, Malta*
Rabat Alleys by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cincinnati, U.S.A.*
Cincinnati Museum - Union Terminal by Adam Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Columbus Skyline_ by ryan warner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
World Trade Centre by Murilo Santos, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Tourists in the mountains, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hatchi by Once upon a photography -by J.Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Giraffe by Ben Garssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

B&W Monkey Arm-Tail Hanged by Cristian Malevic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Mother and Child by Kiyo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

_SG_2011_02_2004 by _SG_, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tanzania

African Buffalo by John, (over 2M views), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

In Black and White [EXPLORED] by Ata Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Cheetah B&W by the-bridge, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Those Eyes II by Travis Lawton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

The Elephants by 75Central Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Watching the stars under the light of the moon, Wales*









Watching the stars under the light of the moon by Aaron, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









forward - backward by Altug Karakoc, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Snow by Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brazil*









Dinheiro é papel e No comply by Rafael Teixeira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









along the blue ridge... early spring 2014 by John Moyers, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wagon Mound, New Mexico, USA*









Wagon Mound, New Mexico by Joseph Vavak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grade II Listed - Alpha Tower Birmingham - 1973 (UK)*









Sharp Angles [Explored] by Bs0u10e0, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt, Germany*









DesperateArt(explored) by Rey Scue, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The docklands of Dublin. Ireland*









Skline by Dermot Russell, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*McLoughlins Beach - Morning*









McLoughlins Beach - Morning by Meng Old School, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Geneva: Switzerland*









Frozen bench by Patrick Schifferli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Barn - Shen Hao, Texas, USA*









Old Barn - Shen Hao TZ45II-B Large Format Film by Robert Frase, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El nido, Philippines*









El nido by wala photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bäume*








Sony NEX-7 infrared with Sony E 10-18mm/4 OSS by Dierk Topp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Birds Eye View QEH Bristol, UK*









Birds Eye View QEH Bristol by Yelsel_R, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buffalo river Wheelbarrow point - BW, NY. USA*









Buffalo river Wheelbarrow point - BW by Chris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Half Dome bw, USA*









Half Dome bw by Feist, Michael - FunnyFence - catchthefuture, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*waterfall 
Santo Stefano d'Aveto, Italy*









waterfall by luca paramidani, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris*









Métro de minuit by Marc CARAVEO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bucarest, Romania*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15827219579/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Casa de la Villa, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - Street Photography by Roberto Vecchio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sermoneta - Italy*


Sermoneta by Simone D'Alessio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brittany - France*


Qui Est Le PLus Fragile by Charles Vannier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges - Belgium*


Belgium | Bruges by M. Sebregts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Bus Stop Blues by Alex Fitch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


3 couples by Majka Kmecova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Burj Khalifa by Gerald Hartinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


IMGP0163_cn by al253, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
IMG_20150617_071642 by TSOriginaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Acqua alta at Piazza San Marco (Venice, Italy) by david.m, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by Kyle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amboise - France*


Amboise by sophie lesa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oran, Algeria*
Dramatic cityscape by Ali Mhd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Balloon Man by Arun kumar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Yacht Club, Dubai Marina by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tripoli, Greece*
Τρίπολη by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*
.... by Alfy's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
The Ramadan Drummer by Bernardo Ricci Armani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
ZG-TMAX400-MX-011 copy by EL3 Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, France*
rue Peterinck , Lille , France by Ben Witt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Charles Bridge by GaRiTsanG, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gunma, Japan*


静穏 by *masa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gunma, Japan*


恵み by *masa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Okinawa, Japan*


午後寝 by *masa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Okinawa, Japan*


消える by *masa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Somewhere in Japan*_


Untitled by *masa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Untitled by *masa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Untitled by *masa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


246 by D.Doke, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Quasi buit... (casi vacio...) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


records (recuerdos) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


El Corredor by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


escales (escaleras) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Untitled by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


solitari (solitario) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Llums a la ciutat (luces en la ciudad) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Descans (Descanso) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Estany de Banyoles by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


de cap a la galleda... (de cabeza al cubo...) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


sense pressa (sin prisa) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


la temptació (la tentación) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Auvergne, France*


Cel inquietant (cielo inquietante) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Untitled by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Horintzons (horizontes) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Casc antic Girona (casco antiguo Girona) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Ermita de la Pertusa by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


pel carrer (por la calle) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Claustre Seu Vella (Lleida) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Instants per recordar (instantes para recordar) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Untitled by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port de Dinan en pose longue, France*









Port de Dinan by Infinicolors, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*









Amsterdam by Nicolas PIERRET, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milan, Italy*









Breathe by Davide D'Amico, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peles Castle during the night, Romania*









Peles Castle during the night by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Свято-Юрьев монастырь (St. George's (Yuriev) Monastery), Novgorod, Russia*









Свято-Юрьев монастырь (St. George's (Yuriev) Monastery) by Антон Каменский, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









I'll meet you further on up the road... by William, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barrage de l'Ospedale 2014, Agnarone, Corse, France*









Barrage de l'Ospedale 2014 by J-Francois Morazzani, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Meditating Owlet, Bhuj, India








Meditating Owlet !! by Rahul Zota, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Romanian Photo *
Traditional









Romanian Photo by Vasile Hurghis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meteora, Greece*









Eagle's Nest by ilias nikoloulis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Westminster by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









_DSC7408 by Andreas Dell'Aia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Monica Pier, CA. USA*









_6562vbw-EditFB by Archie Tucker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madonna del sasso (presso Tolmezzo), Italy*









Madonna del sasso (presso Tolmezzo) by giuliano boiti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ghost of Notre-Dame de Paris, France*









Ghost of Notre-Dame de Paris by Josspeix Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerto Rico*









Luquillo by Eduardo Romero, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brokinds slussar, Östergötland, Sweden*









Locks of Brokind by Mikael Järnåsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tekniska Verken, Linköping, Sweden*









District heating plant by Mikael Järnåsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sardinia, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fahc/15878875859/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Straumen - Norway*


m a e l s t r o m | bodø, norway by Lorenzo Montezemolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York* 


raining on Fifth Avenue by Leanne Staples, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Eiffel & Rex by espinozr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camino - Italy*


Bell-tower by Valter Venturelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Long Beach, Ca - US*


Queensway Bridge | Long Beach, CA by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moose, WY - US*


Chapel of the Transfiguration, Grand Teton National Park HDR by Brandon Kopp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Escorial - Spain*


El Escorial - 30-10-2013 by Dani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


LA Noir by Carl Larson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


rocket by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


shadows à la Milanese by marin tomic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zugspitze mountain - Germany*


Zugspitze - Germany's Highest Mountain by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 3.000.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brest - France*


Comme un battement d'ailes by Nicolas Renard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


triste dolls by Leanne Staples, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


triste endless by Leanne Staples, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pescara - Italy*


Dark Escape by Stefano Sciocchetti Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


The Bridge to St Paul's by Mike Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Carleton Place - Canada*_


Carleton Place Townhall by Anvilcloud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


triste dream by Leanne Staples, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lamayuru - India*


Lamayuru, Ladakh India by mafate69, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ogwen Valley - UK*


'Over The Edge' - Glyder Fach, Snowdonia by Kris Williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

Zhenyuan ancient city by night in B&W. 鎮遠古鎮 Guizhou China [EXPLORE 30/08/2014] by Mauro & Sara, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Changhai, China

Shanghai 24 deg C by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

VSCO-1003801.jpg by Jack Yu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

VSCO-000030580022.jpg by Jack Yu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

VSCO-000030580024.jpg by Jack Yu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

000096770003 by Jack Yu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Myanmar


Untitled by espinozr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

Healthy China... by espinozr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Myanmar

Untitled by espinozr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

khmer ruin by Pimthida, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kuwait*


Kuwait National Assembly interior by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kuwait*


Al Hamra tower Kuwait by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kuwait*


Kuwait National Assembly by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kuwait*


National Assembly by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Denizli, Turkey*


Grave in limestone by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ankara, Turkey*


Ankara by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ankara, Turkey*


Ataturk mausoleum by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ankara, Turkey*


Ataturk mausoleum by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paramaribo, Suriname*


Waterkant Paramaribo by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France*


Sacré Coeur by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France*


Sacré Coeur detail by Jeffrey van der Wees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tokyo, Japan*


Tokyo Skytree - 634 meters by Hannes Rada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
View From My Window by JamesWired, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Hua Lum Phong - Bangkok - Thailand by Saravut Eksuwan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Hermitage with the Russian Full Moon by MANU Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
How to ride a trolley (EXPLORED) by Scott Griggs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Downtown Race by Jeff Chia Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Milad Tower by Behnaz Talebi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Cruiser in the harbour of Stockholm, Sweden 1/7 2014. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ali Sabry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
A different point of view by Tercio Leal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Ipanema by Thiago_rm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
buildings in a lost corner of Barcelona by david fabuel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Connor Ward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
urban couple by Victor Niglio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Envy to dance by Ganna Panasyuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondola in Venice by Jadeypantssx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban sea by Matteo Magri, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sesto Fiorentino, Italy*









Un nuovo tramonto insieme by Francesco, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto City Hall by Richard Adams, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*National trust, UK*









Stag by Aaron, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Mill (Norway)*









The Mill #01 by Bjørn Joachimsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schifflände 6, Zürich City, Switzerland*









Schifflände 6, Zürich City by Altug Karakoc, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Himalaya, Twycross Zoo, Leicestershire*









Snow Leopard - B&W by Rob Brooks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Big Square, Brasov, Romania*









the heart of Brasov by Octav Bobe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Harbinger No. 21www.ColeThompsonPhotography.com by Cole Thompson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ablain-Saint-Nazaire, Pas de Calais, France.*









Nécropole de Notre-Dame-de-Lorette. WWI graves. (Best viewed in light box) by Eric Huybrechts, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maqta bridge (Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.)*
Maqta Bridge II by Akhter Hasan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Birds and sunflowers--Thailand*









1217 Birds and sunflowers--Thailand by C.K. NG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









uh, Moo y'all by hwicker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czec Republic*









Prague1 by Nikita Istomin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Byrhtnoth The Earldorman of Essex - Anglo Saxon Warrior (UK)*









Byrhtnoth The Earldorman of Essex - Anglo Saxon Warrior by Vespacollective, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marché de Noël de Strasbourg. France*









58 secondes plus tard ... [ Explored 19/12/2014 ] by Mathieu Thiebaut, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*1933 Slaughterhouse - Shanghai, China*









1933 Slaughterhouse - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









2 1/2 minutes of my life I'll never have back (Explored) by 5Diii, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honfleur, Normandy, France*









Les toits by loic Pilon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luquillo, Puerto Rico.*









Third Stage by Eduardo Romero, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Zealand*









Relax by the ocean by rick0530, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach Blvd.~ 12/13/14 BW*









Beach Blvd.~ 12/13/14 BW by Feist, Michael - FunnyFence - catchthefuture, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15430901724/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Basilica in Tuchów, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bath, U.K.*
Lunchtime Break by Andrew Newman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
HKG. by Johannes P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
untitled... by Masa 雅, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Stuck in the moment by Jamie Newell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis museum (Athens, Greece)*
Akropolis Museum by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito: Plaza del Teatro by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
daytime lightning by Coco, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









surf galea2 by jose ramon albizua, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ojo de Agua, Puerto Rico*









Ojo de Agua by Eduardo Romero, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Temple of Minerva, England*









Temple of Minerva by Brian, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgrade, Serbia*









Transcendence by Teodora, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sevilla from the sky. Spain*









Sevilla desde el cielo (explored!) by Enrique de la Cruz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*lombardia, brianza, Italy*









volo di morette by Michele Nespoli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Inside the mosque, Qatar*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15824654337/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*
skyscrapers by polynkevich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Streetsnap Plan part.1-49 by Enix Xie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
DSC00130 - Freedom Illusion 3 by Jyoti Candra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Mystery Photo 1 by Linus Wärn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hangzhou, China*
Building by xiaozhong li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
Untitled by Kriengsak M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Den Haag, Holland*
DSC_3699 by GTnici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
There's a feeling I get when I look to the west by marksadams1000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
love by Dima KPbIM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pula, Croatia*
KLKTV Travels // Pula Arena by Kollektiv Industries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Silence! They work!!!! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Footbridge by zacke82, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nordland, Norway*


Street of steam by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Lighthouse by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Emilia Romagna, Italy*


Oranti by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Piedmont, Italy*


Androids by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Fuzzy Lines by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


industrial landscape by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Sancto Victori by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Tempio di Debod by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Lago di Fedaia by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Bergamo Alta...... dall'alto ^_^ by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Shanghai, China*


interessi... divergenti by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trentino - Alto Adige, Italy*


Fortebuso (Paneveggio) by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Cezch Republic*


Torre dell' Orologio by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Tančící dům (Casa danzante) by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Trentino - Alto Adige, Italy*


Sass Pordoi by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Shanghai, China*


Yangpu Bridge Shanghai by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Le chiamano VACANZE by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Marche, Italy*


Mura di Gradara B&N by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by Alejandro Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands Singapore by Glen Espinosa Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Philippines, Manila, Makati skyline from the American Cemetery #PhiΙippines by basil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The Master by De Luxe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Edifício Altino Arantes (Banespa) - Centro de São Paulo by Fabiano Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
NYC midtown from Empire State Building by Jeffrey Zeldman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Fête de la musique by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Millennium Bridge III by Jon Dickins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaneohe bay, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
KANEOHE MORNING BLACK AND WHITE by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Doha, Qatar


Doha by Kaushal Vaidya, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Saint Michel terrassant le dragon B&W by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*la Rochelle - France*


Grosse Horloge et Statut dupérré quai dupérré ⌠HDR B&W⌡- La Rochelle (17) by Thibaut Chéron Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges - Belgium*


Anxiety by Mathijs Delva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


Getting Perspective @ 228 by Lee Walker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Katomba*


Three Sisters by Sonia Masarova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bulgaria*


(+) by Juan Pablo Pontoriero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sofia - Bulgaria*


(&) by Juan Pablo Pontoriero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manila*


Townhouse by Kris Dy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Pont de bercy by Loic L.T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
borsa che non si chiude by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Skyline_1 by Samuel Mikalonis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Skyline_1 by Samuel Mikalonis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
What time is it PARIS ST- Lazare by gilles DUMONTET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
What time is it PARIS ST- Lazare by gilles DUMONTET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by Tobias Heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Festa Għajnsielem 2014 by Anthony Scicluna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Reflection by Ahmed Wagih, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Greece*
The Crypt (BW), Ancient Olympia, Greece by nouregef, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*The National Performing Arts Theater of China (The Beijing Egg), China*


Ag Egg by Jeff Ervin (文杰夫), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France*


A Bike and a Mini by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France*


The Tower by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona, USA*


Colorado River B&W by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oregon, USA*


The Flat Garden by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Man-made Spider Web by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


The View of Downtown From Kits Beach by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Life's a Beach by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


The Bixby Creek Bridge by Martin Smith - Having the Time of my Life, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

S-3443wtmk by Marzena, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

S-3494-2wtmk by Marzena, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

S-3562wtmk by Marzena, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Slippers- Zenko-ji Temple, Takayama by Chris Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Sgw-3937wtmk by Marzena, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

S-3579wtmk by Marzena, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Sgw-3942wtmk by Marzena, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

S-3574wtmk by Marzena, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Sgw-4352wtmk by Marzena, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

japan

Sgw-4269wtmk by Marzena, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit - USA*


Hooray for the red, white, and blue. #Detroit #Night #Fireworks #LongExposure #BlackAndWhite #BnW #Light #Dark #DetroitRiver #Rooftop #NightLights #NightSky #NightShot #NightPhotography #DetroitInsider #DetroitIsBeautiful #ExploreEverything #MillerLite by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit - USA*


Fade to White #Detroit #BlackAndWhite #BnW #Rooftop #DetroitRooftops #HorizonLine #CityView #Cityscape #City #DetroitInsider #DetroitIsBeautiful #ExploreEverything #LiveAuthentic #VisualArchitects #ArtOfVisual #PureMichigan #DetroitMichigan #Michigan #Ja by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Somewhere in the northern Chicago suburbs*









by me


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Singapore*


R0005933_2048 by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Singapore*


DSCF7079 by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Singapore*


DSC01440 by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Singapore*


DSC01366 by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Singapore*


DSCF7736 by Han Lin Teh, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Sydney You're Never Go Out Of Style by davywg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bali, Indonesia*


But first....... Let me take a #selfie #amazing #beauty #beautiful #photography @CanonAustralia #CanonCollective #amazing_australia @australia #beach #sun #nature #water #bali #balinese #Indonesia by davywg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Darling Harbour by davywg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New South Wales, Australia*


Darling Harbour by davywg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Sky view by Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Subway Station by Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Avant le départ by Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Rockefeller Center by Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Rockefeller Center 3 by Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Street NYC 2 by Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Battery Park by Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Battery Park by Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Washington DC, USA*









Interstellar... by Léonie von Hausen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo Skyline - B&W, Japan*









Tokyo Skyline - B&W by Yee Kim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London B/W*









London B/W by Paul james, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









the nightmare before christmas by James Galpin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shoreham Beach, Sussex, UK*









Shoreham Beach by Bernd Schroter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









"Paris Vertical" by R.G. Photographe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Småland, Sweden*









Moving sky by Mikael Järnåsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, bouquiniste sur les quais, France*









Paris, bouquiniste sur les quais by emile lombard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, les quais*









Paris, les quais by emile lombard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Moselle*









A cold winter afternoon by heinrich_511, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Long exposure, Sweden*









Dusk at lake Vättern by Mikael Järnåsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Riots in Exarchia, 6 of December. 2014. Greece*









Police side by Pablo Miranzo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scotland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/grundyfoot/14927583525/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Piłsudski Bridge in Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Salvador, El Salvador*


WWPW by Wilber Calderón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Vicente, El Salvador*


San Sebastián by Wilber Calderón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Sukhumvit Soi by inkid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore*
P_3130022_3130023_3130024_3130025_3130026_3130027_easyHDR by Lim Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
P6010255 by William Postoronnim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
cityscape of stockholm by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
street photography bom retiro by Rodrigo Pivas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
I by Kieran Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Photographers friends - Amigos fotógrafos by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Inside the Dome by Christopher Bugelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Glacière by Nathan Grossmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Birgu by -- blue in green --, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marietta, Pennsylvania, USA*









Footbridge by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Romania*









Lost in [Explored] by Sébastien Roignant, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London bridge and The Shard with Tower bridge under the arch in the distance. UK*









Bridge to bridge by Aaron, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Little Queen Street by JamesWired, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9170748-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Market in Stockholm, Sweden 6/6 2015. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London City by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
lonely water bird by Andy Qiang, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
*** by Sergey Lagovskiy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by GaRiTsanG, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Sunday stroll by Nelson M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Changing Shanghai by Septimus Low, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
View From My Window by JamesWired, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Reto la ciudad en blanco y negro. "Crucero central" by Héctor MM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Hotorget by Adam Chin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Downtown Singapore by Sean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Back again..That Rainy Day Feeling by Tom Reese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
GEDC0404 by MAHM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Urb 0903 Film090 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
265 of 365-June19 - Old Montreal skyline by Ernesto Cozadin - 365 days photo challenge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Alone by Leonardo Veras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
20150602-DSC04248 by Jacky Tian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt Waterfront by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malmo, Sweden*
Station Triangeln Southern Entrance by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poznan, Poland*
Old Brewery by Maciej Czarnecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tahiti, French Polynesia*
Tahiti by Laurent_Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2_DSC2011 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hvannadalshnúkur, Iceland*
Hvannadalshnúkur the highest point in Iceland (2110m) by Nick Leonard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Annaba, Algeria*
Mortals. by Abby Sam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
DSC_0022 by Man Leong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
champs bag style by Claudia Polidori, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken from Fatikchori, Bangladesh*









A Look Back by picazam, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Auxerre - France*









Auxerre - nuit - 4 decembre 2014 --4 by bebopeloula, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*comacchio (Italy)*









comacchio by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Recife - Pernambuco, Brasil*









An urban scene of Recife by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hultsjön, Sweden*









No diving by Mikael Järnåsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kings college, Aberdeen, Scotland, UK*









A statue of a lounging young man at Kings college, Aberdeen by ___INFINITY___, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Ready For The World - London City Office Life - Walkie Talkie by Simon & His Camera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugges, Belgium*









One moment at night by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









driving home for christmas…. by Fehlfarben, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schloss Velen*









Schloss Velen by yustro, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lower Manhattan Skyline in New York City, USA*









The Color City in BW by kirit prajapati, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Time For a New Direction - Chicago Street, USA*









Time For a New Direction - Chicago Street by Mike Boening Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Philadelphia, USA*









L1004519PSedit849.jpg by Jorge Carrera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City Skyline Black N White, USA*









New York City Skyline Black N White by kirit prajapati, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









L1685580 by yang david, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gènes, Ligurie, Italie*









... by Matteo Campodonico, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tiruvannamalai - Car Festival, India*









Tiruvannamalai - Car Festival by Mohamed Rafi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basilica di s.zeno il chiostro (Italy)*









Basilica di s.zeno il chiostro by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









trinity by stan farber, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14955700925/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Faro, Portugal*


Puente Romano de Tavira (Portugal). Roman Bridge of Tavira (Portugal) by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Puerto pesquero de Punta Umbría ( Huelva). Fishing port of Punta Umbria (Huelva) by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


Salamanca. Misa Crismal en la Catedral Vieja. Salamanca. Chrism Mass in the Old Cathedral. by Juan Bosco Hernández Portal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Putrajaya – Malaysia *


|Masjid Besi|Putrajaya| by Zawawi Isa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago *


Foggy City VI by Fábio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville*


Setas en la ciudad (Sevilla) by protsalke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Windy City or Foggy City?! by Fábio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nashville*


HonkyTonk Broadway Nights by BD'sEyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


High Above it All by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro in Monochrome by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Sol. by Paula Ordaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eiffel, Paris by johnny ngai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Shoreditch, London by Richard John Ford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
couple games by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
1005-Cafe by Mark Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Waikiki at Night by sugiro15, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline - Toronto Railway Museum BW 1 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

JAKARTA









source: https://www.flickr.com/photos/derlichtaffen/17482893566/​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2219-cambodia 2015 by moments caught in flight, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2236-cambodia 2015 by moments caught in flight, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2216-cambodia 2015 by moments caught in flight, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2224-cambodia 2015 by moments caught in flight, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2234-cambodia 2015 by moments caught in flight, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2194-cambodia 2015 by moments caught in flight, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2162-cambodia 2015 by moments caught in flight, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2143-cambodia 2015 by moments caught in flight, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2176-cambodia 2015 by moments caught in flight, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2210-cambodia 2015 by moments caught in flight, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gènes, Ligurie, Italie*









... by Matteo Campodonico, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Untitled by night86mare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Fruit Vendor at the Museum (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patanemo, Carabobo - Venezuela*


Reunion by Anni Bolotin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Cityscape by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Lost !? by Myers's °_°, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burnaby - Canada*


Untitled by Skyid Wang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puero cabello - Venezuela*


Malecón de Puerto Cabello by Rommel Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colonia - Uruguay*


Un bacio lento by Guillermo Rivas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
530193739446010 by Tilda Arentz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Cabello - Venezuela*


P1010610 by Jhenni Cohen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Reti Comacchio by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Downtown New Orleans by Michelle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Andres, SP - Brazil*


Paranapiacaba - Município de Santo André, São Paulo, Brasil. by Rein Olliver Street Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Andre, SP - Brazil*


Paranapiacaba - Município de Santo André, São Paulo, Brasil. by Rein Olliver Street Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
cityscape of stockholm by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Comacchio Capanni by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Cabello - Venezuel*a


Casco Historico by Jesus Chirinos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Larrabetzu - Spain*


Larrabetzu ( Basque country) by Luis De la fuente De mingo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praha by Jan Karafiát, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Buenas tardes by Danut Dragos Voicu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


It started with a low light by Guillermo Rivas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


Galleria Degli ufizzi Firenze by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Eco by Claudio Taras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
1WTC by Angel Figueroa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Unforgettable by Pedro Díaz Molins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Alpujarra - Spain*


Recuerdos de la Alpujarra. la Contraviesa by José María Abarca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baden-Wurttemberg - Germany*


watch over the country by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Blue Hour @ Almudena's Cathedral #2 :: BW :: HDR by Sergio Valverde Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pescadores - Fishermen by Maria Adelaide Silva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Holy Island - UK*


The Holy Island of Lindisfarne V - Castle by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
handbags, souvenirs by Otto Hablizel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Olympus London Street June 21 by Marc Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina, Malta*
Enjoy the view. by Johann Espiritu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Streets of Bastakhiya by dOn niE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Gate Towers by Adarsh Kuruvath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Untitled by Georgina iliaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amboise, France*
Blick auf Amboise by Nikolai Stahr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_4769_LR4 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Missouri, US

Sun Setting After Another Rain by Denzil D, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US


L1009454 by c-head, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

L1008556 by c-head, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

L1008230 by c-head, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

L1007971 – Dancing House by c-head, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

L1006855 by c-head, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

L1006749 by c-head, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

L1000802 by c-head, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

L1001019 by c-head, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Central Market, Phnom Penh, Cambodia

Untitled by Chaboureau, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On The Edge Of The World (Dungeness), UK*









On The Edge Of The World (Dungeness) by Simon & His Camera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angkor, Cambodia*









Temple by Wilson Chong, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dark Path To The Light, London, UK*









Dark Path To The Light by Paul Shears, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Small lake in Östergötland, Sweden*









Hultsjön jetty by Mikael Järnåsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mer n&b - Reste d'une jetée Fort de la crêche, Boulogne sur Mer, France*









Mer n&b - Reste d'une jetée Fort de la crêche by Guillaume Laloux, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pompei - Necropoli -Tombe di A.Veio e Marco Porcio, Italy*









Pompei - Necropoli -Tombe di A.Veio e Marco Porcio by Rino Palma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









P1 by Ovidiu Lucaci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monikie Reservoir Late Afternoon.*









Look To The West.....! (Explored) by Jackaroo666, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, March 2014, Italy*









Santa Maria della Salute by Jan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*KENYA*









MARGOUILLAT by François PENILLEAULT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*France*









Vers la lumière by Albert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









kkk71 by María.T, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Per le strade Veneziane by Alberto Grego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian Scene by David Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Taking Steps by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night traffic by Freddie Broadhurst, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Tyniec Abbey, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2015-03-13-14h13m46 by Chris Ellinger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2015-03-13-14h15m34 by Chris Ellinger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2015-02-25-11h31m57 by Chris Ellinger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2015-02-28-10h15m36 by Chris Ellinger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2015-01-23-16h52m12 by Chris Ellinger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2014-11-08-17h34m08 by Chris Ellinger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2014-09-27-10h06m38 by Chris Ellinger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2014-07-07-13h21m42 by Chris Ellinger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2014-06-15-20h00m17 by Chris Ellinger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

2014-03-15-16h33m10 by Chris Ellinger, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Warsaw, Poland*


Man in black & white (Warsaw ) by najjaricherif, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Warsaw, Poland*


Legs by walkingaroundthecenter, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Casa Batllo BCN5 by Bienvenido Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Carolina, USA*


USS Yorktown by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Indiana, USA*_


Chapel of the Resurrection by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cromer Lighthouse, Norfolk, UK*









Cromer Lighthouse, Norfolk by Phillip Edwards, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunday Afternoon In Chinatown Toronto Ontario, Canada*









Sunday Afternoon In Chinatown Toronto Ontario by Brian Carson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seascape after the storm, Italy*









Seascape after the storm by immaginEmozioni Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NYC urban and skate, USA*









NYC urban and skate by Valerii Tkachenko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mohawk, N.Y. USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/oram20/15823702192/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Granaderos by Edgar Salazar Granados, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
July 2015 Full Moon by George Sing Jr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Locos Ol49 3, 64 & 93 Sierpc 1991 by Keith Wilde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Abbey Road (a kind of) by GeorgeVog, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


#blackandwhite #bandw #pentax #k5iis by alexandra Kvon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palermo - Italy*


Palermo... Teatro del sole... #sicily #sicilia #palermo #italy #fujifilm #fuijfilmxe1 #fujifilmxe1 #bw #biancoenero #blackandwhite #travel #italia #bandw by Gianfranco Spatola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


I Just Have To Make One More Call, He Said by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
04/02/2015 by Vlad S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Havre - France*


Wall of water by Napafloma-Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sneads Ferry NC- US*


Something Wicked That Way Goes by Dave Curtin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy*


20130619_Toscane_A0485 by Napafloma-Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Behind You !! by Michael Summers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Market in Stockholm, Sweden 6/6 2015. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


The Almighty Stiletto - Las Vegas Nevada by Patrick Santucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Graun Village - Italy*


Atlantis Italia by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bond Falls, Middle Branch, Ontonagon River, USA*









Bond Falls, Middle Branch, Ontonagon River by Kirt E. Carter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Freiburg, Switzerland*









DSC_0325 by Raed Caml, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Head In The Clouds II by Paul Shears, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City, USA*









Central Park by mr.reverend, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









L1685839 by yang david, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney Opera House, Australia*









Just another brick in the roof by Luis SoTo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bouquinistes du bord de Seine, Paris, France*









Bouquinistes du bord de Seine by Lumiere.ch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Grande Motte architecture, Brazil*









La Grande Motte architecture by bernard jourdain, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Regensburg, Germany*









BILD2387-1 by xr Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Igapó (Londrina-PR), Brazil*









Lago Igapó (Londrina-PR) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NY USA*









grandeur by Angelo Merluccio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wicklow, Ireland*









silk by Jonathan Stafford, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wales, UK*









A by Aaron, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*3 Bridges Berwick on Tweed. UK*









3 Bridges Berwick on Tweed. by David Friar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atrapando el sol. *
En las Salinas de Bonanza (Sanlucar de Barrameda - Cadiz - Andalucia - España)









Atrapando el sol. by JuJoRoLe&Fotografia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Under the road...the beach, Portugal*









Under the road...the beach!! by bruno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bude Aug 2014, England*









black tide by Stuart Thatcher, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orthodox Church 
Sts. Cyril and Methodius church in Ljubljana is a church of the Serbian Orthodox Church in Slovenia.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alamond/14902165523/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
DTLA Nights by Mathieu Lebreton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey Centro by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
crossing by Ian Muttoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_6852 by Per-Erik Östling (Currently reorganizing my account), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria Tram by Mat Scudds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
NYC00681 by Glenn Losack M.D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal Downtown by Maxim Bulat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Seagull in the harbor by HECTOR GARCIA CASTELLA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
that's life by giancarlo, italy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pintor y modelo - Montmartre by Francisco Ruiz Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Oxford Street, Mayfair, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
St. Mark's Square, Venice - Explored! by David Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Street by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa by Jan Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis museum (Athens, Greece)*
Untitled by Dan Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Rigny, France*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 8973 : château(-hôtel) de Rigny, XVII-XVIII-XIXe s., Rigny, Haute-Saône, mercredi 5 mars 2014, 09:13:49 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
1st_snow_in_budapest_12 by Vicki Lares, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Uddevalla bridge, Sweden*
black and white photo Uddevallabron by Klas-Göran Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
In front of the Vancouver Art Gallery by Jianwei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont-Audemer, Haute-Normandie, France*









Crêperie by Xalikot, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Batu Caves, Malaysia*









Too many steps by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malecon. Havana. Cuba*









Malecon. Havana. by Andreas Bauer, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, S. Africa*
IMG_9409 by Felix Köhler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Sparkling Lights of Dubai Marina Skyline in B&W by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
AUH_ZayedGrandMosque_05 by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
the end of the line by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Black & White - Looking up in North Point by Joachim Wuhrer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Untitled by Adam Ballentine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
Compassionate Response -2015 by Andrew Moura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympic Athletic Center of Athens (Athens, Greece)*
OAKA | Olympic Athletic Center of Athens by Konstantina Pont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Liberdade - SP by Plinio Gimenez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
A Congregation of One by Paul's Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
baloons by Claudia Polidori, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Church of St. Adalbert in Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Collegium Maius in Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Changing Shanghai by Septimus Low, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
BW Warszawa by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


Candelario (Salamanca) by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Dancing Couple (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


Candelario II (Salamanca) by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


Lateral de la Iglesia de Maderuelo by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Reflejos del Monasterio de El Escorial II by José Luis Vega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Passageway under Nirnsee tenement house built in 1906 in the backyards of Pokrovka Street, Moscow by Vasily Baburov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Norra Hammarbyhamnen by August Linnman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
berlin...street... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
10501805_10152552181317367_6260377887991149964_n by psha_x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Old Downtown - SãoPaulo by Cristiana Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
B&W Manhatten 3-0 F LR 6-6-15 J078 by Don Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Morro da Conceição no bairro da Saúde na região portuária do Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
skyward..... by Anna-Louise H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
ORC_150702MMuina_3868.jpg by Barcelona ORC worldchampionship 2015, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Geometry by Danilo Calvaresi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Waiting for a train by Ganna Panasyuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Waterloo by Gingerline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Campo San Polo #venice #veneziadavivere#venezia by Stebomba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sharp Curve... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Richard Le Bailly de La Falaise, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bamburgh Panorama (Mono), England*









Bamburgh Panorama (Mono) by Website - www.JohnGWaugh.com, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Auxerre - 22 11 14 -France*









Auxerre - 22 11 14 -_-4 by bebopeloula, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









隔離 by shawnliustudio.com, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lanyon Quoit, Cornwall, England*









Lanyon Quoit, Cornwall by rnadrchal, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Between a rock and a hard place (Unknown place)*









Between a rock and a hard place by Franky2step, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Street style. by Juha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Ginza by night - Tokyo, Japan by Norman Repacholi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Geyserman | Street Photo Poland by Mateusz Wysoki Niski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
stormy evening descends by Dr. Milker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eifel Tower by gordon stewart, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Royal Road in Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Tufa, Black and White; CA. USA*









South Tufa, Black and White by Denis Lincoln, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*Asilomar, California. USA*_









Screaming black by Luis SoTo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mexico*









Mexico by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Getraudenfriedhof, Germany*









#Getraudenfriedhof by foto-room.de, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Composite1 by Mark Stewart, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









misty murmeration 1.jpg by steve christian, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Birnbeck Pier, Weston, Bristol, UK*









Birnbeck Pier by peterchilds93, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A West coast Pier, CA. USA*









A West coast Pier by Mike Baker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









IMG_6527 by Marco Rilli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Halle, Sachsen-Anhalt, Germany*









#Fassade #Scheibe by foto-room.de, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*31018 Locos in a Different Light , NRM ,30-10-2014, York, UK*









31018 Locos in a Different Light , NRM ,30-10-2014 by Brian Hall, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Beynac en Dordogne, France*









Château de Beynac en Dordogne !!! by bernard jourdain, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brighton, UK*









After the storm by Puckpics, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venise - Venezia, Italy*









Venise - Venezia by Sylvain, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La cascade des Tufs, Jura, France*









1625jura-n&b by R E M I B R I D O T, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Docklands, Unknown place*









Docklands by Mihai Florea, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Berwick, Scotland*









Craigleith by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









windy......... by Peter IJdema, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia de Albandeira* 
Algarve - Portugal









Praia de Albandeira by Andreu Soler (+ 750.000 views!! Thanks), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boccadasse, Gènes, Ligurie, Italie*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/makar79/8557340526/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Maria Zu by kenneth neo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
The Museum Building by Mustafa Mohsin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Mariano, el vaquero y la paloma by Jesús Delgadillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2DSC02167 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_1158 by Per-Erik Östling (Currently reorganizing my account), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul skyline by Carsten Ruthemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan Bridge by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rönö, Kuopio, - Finland*


Under the bridge by Rj-m, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas - Venezuela*


Los Proceres by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cleveland – US*


Tremont - Cleveland by Franki Blaise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
_APS6135 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rubio, Táchira – Venezuela*


De todo by Kevin Vásquez "Aurinegro en Caracas", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Downtown Dubai Nightscape by Joseph Plotz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hanalei pier, Kauai (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Kaua'i 2015 by John Barbiaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest - Alex-4.jpg by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
my first photo with B+W 10 stops. by daniel braga, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Matejko Square in Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*St. Florian's Gate in Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Tower 42 by Max Gor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Lost In Angkor by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Angkor Temple in the Dark by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

Sky Footbridge by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

Kompleks Dayabumi by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

RisingThe Head by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia

Multi Heads by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*City walls in Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

The Majestic Angkor Temple by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malaysia

Rising Up by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nepal

Connected by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Juliusz Słowacki Theatre in Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Św. Jana street in Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Nazarenos en cruce by Carlos Josué Cano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_3421 by Per-Erik Östling (Currently reorganizing my account), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


gasometro e fantasia by kingeston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rossina, Puglia - Italy*


Hard Life by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


About A Boat... by Patrick Kumpins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
with all his strength by Andreas Schalk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai - India*


Streets full of life by Tycho Schildbach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Cordoba - Andalucia, España by Hodibe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


Untitled by Mike Stach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
_DSC8681 by Willian Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siem Reap - Cambodia*


hold on tight by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pedrena - Spain*


Puente de la ría de Cubas by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Area Yauza Gate by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb12 X100_002 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow *


Cathedral of Christ the Savior in Moscow. by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucharest* 


Bucharest by MCorrigan1983, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Escale à New York by Kiwaax, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf - Germany*


One day in Düsseldorf by Urbex Alex, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponta Delgada, Acores - Portugal*


Untitled by Everson Silva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cote D'Armor - France*


ile Renote by Clément, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Idée Fixe by RicFreit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamamatsu, Japan*









Hamamatsu 23 by j_arlecchino, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dark forest, Poland*









dark forest by Darek Drapala, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockhausen, Germany*









L1002741-55 B&W by Horst Wittmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*München Munich, Germany*









DSC_0071_Snapseed by Raed Caml, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pusiano (Italy)*









Silence BW by [url=https://www.flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Hill, London, UK*









Mayor's Maze (Explored) by Paul Shears, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*House At World's End (Dungeness), UK*









House At World's End (Dungeness) by Simon & His Camera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*TNYC, USA*









gothic by stan farber, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St-Malo (35), Brittany, France*









Toi là ! je t'aime ! / You there! I love you! by Pierrick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Statue of Moses in Rome*









Statue of Moses in Rome by yustro, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atomic Bomb Dome, Hiroshima, Japan*









Atomic Bomb Dome, Hiroshima by Tim Greathead, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Breakwater, Unknown place*









Breakwater by david constance, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Columbia River Gorge, Oregon, USA*









Crown Point by Ray Palmer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salamanca, Spain*









Sans titre by Darco TT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cessford Castle Mono, Scotland*









Cessford Castle Mono #stcuthbertsway #OUMS #leshainesimages #dailyshoot by Les Haines, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paysage aquatique 
Palma. Spain*









Paysage aquatique by Mathieu Thiebaut, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athens, Greece*









Hotels {explored 2014-08-10} by The Freelens, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris La Défense - Dexia Tower, France*









Extended time on the buildings by Josspeix Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Metz, France*









TUNNEL DU CHEMIN DE FER METZ by montfort Marc, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mer n&b - Escalles, France*









Mer n&b - Escalles by Guillaume Laloux, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Through The Fog East Coast HST 43320 , WIth a Neville ECS Move , Doncaster ,15-11-2014, UK*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/windoze11/15798679006/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw, Poland by Yang Jackie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Fuente de los Coyotes by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Metro Station St. Petersburg by 2008+, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Downtown Singapore | Singapore by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Erik Thorbiörnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
DSC_0914 by Tatyana Rozenfeld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
High Tops by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Guia de Pacobaíba by Antonio_Dourado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - d'un même pas. Walking in step by DomiDine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Warren Street - 187/365 by Barney Moss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice landscape by Ki-Seob Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Vanishing point by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Olympia, Greece*
The Crypt (BW), Ancient Olympia, Greece by nouregef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Villers-Châtel, France*
Le Château de Villers-Châtel by Jerome Legay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


[p69] Wollishofen tram depot by Morning Hunger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duisburg - Germany*


Blick vom Ausichtspunkt Hochofen Landschaftspark Duisburg - IMG 4120 by Wolfgang Ruberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


At The Forum, Rome by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong Tramway by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria - Australia*


Tan bien todo que iba, los remos de la exactitud, el silencio con su gaviota velocísima, lo simultáneo de desnacer y de nacer en la maravilla de la aproximación a la ninguna costa que soy by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Battery Park by Georges Massabni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orkhon valley, Uvurkhangai - Mongolia*



old cabins, Orkhon valley, Uvurkhangai, Mongolia by Jeff Rosenberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trentino - Italy*


CNZ - 15 by Celtic Joker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Crossing by Yoshito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin Gendarmenmarkt by Dennis Wielders, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Stormy Shasta by Ian Brooke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Ponte Sisto, St Peter's Church in the background, Rome by davide fantasia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reykjavik - Iceland*


Lips like sugar by Pedro Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cagliari - Italy*


B&W - Cagliari (Sardegna) - Italy by Marcello Pinna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antibes - France*


Standing beside "Joan Miro" by Roman Rudnicki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknow place*


Zelten 087 by Meino Wissinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Remo - Italy*


Sanremo (It) - Piazza S. Siro by Toni A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


St Giles' Cathedral Edinburgh by Denis Boucher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
South Beach by Aural Asia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Key West - US*


The island city of Key West located in the tropical Florida Keys, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The naked lady by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by Alejandro Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Time by Nico 尼科, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Skyline_3829 by Manfred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, OId town by Kristian Niemi, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pictures gallery, Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Untitled by Raoul Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"To the Right" Arpoador, Rio de Janeiro by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre-Dame by 20EURO, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Floriańska street in Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice center by Max Ferrarini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu (Waikiki), Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Untitled by alex bickford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Steven Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto, Canada at night in Black and White. CN Tower. by Mario R Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

CologneManInDom by Bernd Schaefers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by Fehlfarben, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Glory by Katarina Drezga, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Santa Maria delle Grazie - Milan by Lorenzoclick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Fyvie castle-3.jpg by ___INFINITY___, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney, Australia

Robust by Andy Starzacher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Czech Republic

Modernist masterpiece (Garden view) by iBSSR who loves comments on his images, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Rivals Embrace by Skuggzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Chrome and Crystal by Skuggzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

The gift of Stalin - The Palace of Culture and Science - Warsaw by Lorenzoclick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bayonne, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nanard404/15777098711/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

* Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


X100-09-27-14-183 by Austin Cadore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brittany - France*

Reder Mor. by Pierre Bodilis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teighbridge - UK*


Stone Lighthouse Mono by Sean Bowes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


from an open door by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Entre Espinas y la Tormenta. by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


windmills 2 by andrew davison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow - Russia*


untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geria - Spain*


White house in black field by Ken Mines, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


MYL_6835bw by Federico Milesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sardinia - Italy*


  by krozkoz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gansu - China*


郎木寺 by 醒目, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ostia, Lazio - Italy*


Summer games by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


University of Puget Sound by Chloë M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


BIRDWOMAN by Hamid Tolue, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Cracow, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul Panorama I by Andreas Altenhofer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Falling by fitzy2112, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*York - UK*_


The Trinity & The Rose, York Minster by Emma Whitelock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Marcos Ferreiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg - Germany*


You're being watched! by Patrick Kumpins, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Pieniny Mountains, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Marina Bay Sands by Robert Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
To the ballroom by Lucifer ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
_DSF0045-Redigera by kristoffer axiö, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Erik Thorbiörnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Eaton Centre, Toronto by mpmark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
View from the 31st Floor of the Empire State Building959 by Jeffrey Zeldman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro in Monochrome by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
When in Rome by Ydolon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Tots a bord... All aboard...Tous à bord!! by Bram du Saar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Martyn Child, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice2 by Daniel van Engers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta City Gate Concert Hall by pierrelion, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Rome, Italy*


Spine by Daniel Zedda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*North shore, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Paradise Found by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty bridge Budapest by Andrea Gallino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*
Monte Carlo Photographers by Lothar Heller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Faria Lima by Marco Filho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Contraste / Contrast by Jonathan Malboeuf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Japanese fun by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Texting and fishing by George Zazias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw mornings by Tammisto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taiwan No. 22 by Dan Poon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Maastoren Building On Spoorweghaven by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The Kiss by Vincent Anderlucci, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Basilica in Kalwaria Zebrzydowska, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Museo Soumaya, Mexico City*



Soumaya by carlrug, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cuetzalan, Mexico*



Cuetzalan 2015 by carlrug, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cuetzalan, Mexico*



Cuetzalan 2015 by carlrug, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Williamsburg Bridge, New York City, USA*



untitled-071115193 by Brian Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*New York City, USA*



untitled-2857 by Brian Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Chinatown, Manhattan, NYC, USA*



untitled-2085 by Brian Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca, Romania*



Double feature by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moscow, Russia*



Moscow-City at nightime by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Katoomba, New South Wales, Australia*



Everyone Heads Out.jpg by Paul's Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sydney, Australia*



Descending Innercity Steps by Paul's Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sydney, Australia*



A Boy and Some Birds in Sunshine and in Shadow by Paul's Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Noir, July 2015 by nils_gilman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Boarding a train by Alex drennan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Reflection.. by Tony Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI by Ben Lomax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Green sand beach, Big island (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Green Sands Beach by aloha_bigmike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge | Budapest, Hungary by Epskamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Afternoon Migration by Bill Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Business Bay Curve ~ by Stefan Brundige, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Kalwaria Zebryzdowska park, Poland
*

by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Summer cottage, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Chapel near Kalwaria Zebrzydowska, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Norwich, U.K.*
Norwich by Ben Keating, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
El más grande de todos. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
rd spt by Zel Nunes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valencia, Spain*
The Jimmy Glass' Way To by Vicente Porfilio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago, Chile, 2015 by Andrew Graeme Gould, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Wan Chai, Hong Kong by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Abbey Road (a kind of) by GeorgeVog [Mostly OFF], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*
Monte Carlo by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
The Roadie by Ronen Chernyak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavic, Iceland*
Sidewalk Patterns by Angelo Gianelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Saigon_02 by Georg Dombrowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hanoi, Vietnam*
Love around the lac by Matthieu Lecharny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vladivostok, Russia*
01 by Irishka ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Untitled by Anna Toidze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
DSCF9783 by Kam WinG Choi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taj Mahal, India*
The Great Mausoleum by Justin L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kobe, Japan*
PlasticS - Kobe,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Sofia night by Georgi C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Untitled by Bruno Gennaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
IMG_0116.jpg by brenroy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by romain villa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dallas - US*


Reunion Tower, 300 Reunion Boulevard, Dallas, Texas, U.S.A. / Architect: Welton Becket and Associates/ Completed: 1978 by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lanarshire - UK*


Barley Field by Dylan Nardini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maine - US*


Christmas, 2013 by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sequoia Park, Ca - US*


Sequoia Light by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cagliari - Italy*


spanish tower by Ramona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore*
Speed and power by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Escalera de reyes by Luis GA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Untitled by Luis GA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Vasco Da Gama Bridge is Europe's longest bridge with a total length of 17.2 km. Lisbon, Portugal*









endless. by Matthias Dengler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gemeinde Gernsbach, Germany*









the path (bw) by GOLDFOCUS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









After the rain... before the storm... by Peter Nilsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Northern California, USA*









Pacific Winds by Kevin English, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mirabeau, Vaucluse. France*









Estaing by yves queyrel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gorizia, Italy*









Il fiume Isonzo a Gorizia e sullo sfondo il monte Sabotino. by PAOLO PERCO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre Dame Paris*









Notre Dame Paris by Sebastian Putinas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Assumption of Mary Church, Lake Bled, Slovenia.*









Assumption of Mary Church, Lake Bled, Slovenia. by Tim Greathead, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A rider and his horse looking towards the mist covered Mount Batok. An image of solitude of man and beast. Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/boxed_fish/13997362037/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Planet Pluto*
PLUTO by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night*
Maria Zu by kenneth neo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
The city culture of cycling by Wandelion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
P6010255 by William Postoronnim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm-5 by Mac Kalkosinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Cyclist Photobomb by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Spreepark Berlin by Berlinka LG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Bottom Of New York by Luke.Dillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via at Night by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Tour Eiffel No. 1 by Marcel Lewandowsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Campo San Polo #venice #veneziadavivere#venezia by Stebomba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
042910-209F by kzzzkc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The night is coming by Anna Shtraus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignon - France*


La bonne info... by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales - UK*


(Another) Long and Winding Road by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Andrew Bloomfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
In fjords by Igal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Novosibirsk - Russia*


12.07.15-0309 by Anton Mukhametchin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yair Bridge - UK*


View from above Yair Bridge, Scottish Borders by Iain MacLean, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Maków Beskids, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


196_GF by Yvan Demers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pustekuchen by Dennis Kayser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


Downtown Orlando, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam by G Humphreys, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Getari - Spain*


Getari by Andrea Latasa Azpilicueta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


Downtown Los Angeles by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palermo - Italy*


Palermo, La Cattedrale by Vincenzo Ribaudo, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Stone bridge, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mornington Peninsula - Australia*


Mornington Pennisula by Peter Newland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


N&B Muret 29-05-2015Air Expo by Jorge Ballester, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spis castle - Slovakia*


A room with a view by Laurence Viguie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Métro Aérien by jeff Clouet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Victoria - Spain*


Descanso en la sombra by javicano30, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


Glasgow 
Glasgow by JOSE RUBIO GUILLEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gothenburg *


Goa Göteborg ♡ by Anita Lucic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gothenburg*


Untitled by Anita Lucic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruña - Spain*


Tower of Hercules by Igor Chernishov, on Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*:

Tram by m.jon81, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dorset Coast, Uk*









Dorset Coast by Paul Traviss, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puente de la Constitucion - Cadiz. Spain*









Puente de la Constitucion - Cadiz. by JuJoRoLe&Fotografia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ekängen, Sweden*









Silver light by Mikael Järnåsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Texas gate, USA*









Texas gate by Franky2step, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Great Britain*









Non renewable by Aaron, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*In 1918 this vintage picture postcard from my collection has been sent from Vohwinkel (now part of the city of Wuppertal) to Waldniel (a place in the very West of Germany). *









Historische Ansichtskarte / vintage picture postcard. (Wuppertal-)Vohwinkel, Kaiserplatz mit Schwebebahn (suspension monorail) by Werner Wittersheim, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*Another Selfie from the Slab Room. Durham, UK*_









SMILER by Lee Summerson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona, Italy*









notte by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, musicien sur les quais*









Paris, musicien sur les quais by emile lombard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North East England*









Get a Grip.... by Lee Summerson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cataract Falls on Mill Creek in Indiana. USA*









Cataract Falls by Mike Kohlbauer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westerbork Synthese Radio Telescoop, Drenthe, Netherlands*









Westerbork Synthese Radio Telescoop by Peter IJdema, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cyclops. Maria Stata Center at MIT, Cambridge MA. USA*









Cyclops. Maria Stata Center at MIT, Cambridge MA. by Thibault ROLAND, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basel, Netherlands*









WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris*









EiffelBW2 by Sebastien Lory, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gemeinde Leinsweiler, Rhénanie-Palatinat, Allemagne*









shades of grey by GOLDFOCUS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Sony NEX-7 infrared with Leica Summilux 35/1.4 [email protected]/5.6 by Dierk Topp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centro Congressi, Italy*









... by Matteo Campodonico, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sweden*









Submerging by Appe Plan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*În drum spre Sighişoara, Romania*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chris_tina2013/15533649888/in/[email protected]/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Stand the Test of Time by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

From Russia With Love by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

Ogród Saski by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

On the Broadway by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Worn by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Silver Cloud by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Moat by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Smashing by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

The Ghost by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

Old Town by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Smock Mill by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city*
Clark Quay by Archie Mamawag, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*York - UK*_


The Giant Roman Helmet, Rowntree Park by Emma Whitelock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


I-62-2 by Alan Sum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the huge egg by Lum Photoblossom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Stroll by Leonardo Veras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Etosha Elephants by Jase UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Carrión Building B&N by Santi HeHe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Autour de la gare - Around the station 4 by PLDR22, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arras - France*


Au bout de la ligne... by Denis S and his Fuji X, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris-Loves-Bicycles by DomiDine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Point Of View by Ged Dackys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Italy by Esvaran Radja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dingli, Malta*
Outskirts of Dingli by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Marina View v1.0 by Luka Maretic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Acropolis, Athens by Jonathan E. Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Pau, France*
Château de Pau by Gönpo Dorje, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nānākuli beach, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Nānākuli, Oʻahu, Hawaii. by Inge Vautrin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Railway To Toronto by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Petroșani, Romania*



Street photography... by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Petroșani, Romania*



Street photography... by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Salzburg, Austria*



2015.06.18. Salzburg by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rome, Italy*



Roma by Maurcio Becerra, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*St. Peter's Square, Vatican City*



Papa Francisco / Piazza San Pietro by Maurcio Becerra, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rome, Italy*



Play by Maurcio Becerra, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest*



Budapest by Maurcio Becerra, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Prague, Czech Republic*



Praga / Praha by Maurcio Becerra, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Toronto, Canada*



14/31: Untitled by g026r, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hōryū-ji temple, Ikaruga-cho, Ikoma-gun, Nara, Japan*

Hōryū-ji temple B&W by Takashi Matsumura, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Colombo, Sri Lanka*

Colombo, Sri Lanka by Francois Le Roy, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Pudong, Shanghai, China*

Pudong by José Miguel Serna, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Wat Phra Singh, Chiang Mai , Thailand*

Wat Phra Singh by fred min, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Sa Pa, Lào Cai, Vietnam*

Misty Morning In Sapa by Simone Della Fornace, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Kowloon City, Kowloon, Hong Kong*

can't take my eyes off you by andrew foung, trên Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Milwaukee, Wisconsin, USA*









Calatrava's Wings by Violet Bliss Dietz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luces Y sombras. Coro Gotico Igl. S. Benito (Valladolid), Spain*









P7182764-3 by Santiago Carrasco Aguado, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Czech Republic*









Crystal by evisdotter, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centro Congressi, Italy*









... by Matteo Campodonico, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* St Pierre Bridge at Morning, Toulouse, France*









SDIM2787G St Pierre Bridge at Morning : explore-2014-11-10 by Jean-Pierre Le Marechal, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bråviken, Kolmården, Sweden*









Decaying by Mikael Järnåsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vue de Bayonne, France*









Vue de Bayonne !!!!!!!! by bernard jourdain, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amersfoort, Utrecht, Netherlands*









stripes in the city by Jos van den Heuvel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Tree rays by Tobias Dick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unkown place*









1 by v rai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Islande, septembre 2014*









Reynisdrangar by guillaume vassord, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra de Buçaco, Aveiro, Portugal*









o adamastor! by Mil0, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Shard London Bridge*









London Bridge by Aurélien Le Roch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosemary Lane Carlisle. Cumbria, UK*









Rosemary Lane Carlisle. by Peter Hosey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Dark Hedges 
One on Northern Ireland's most photographed locations. It's hard to try and get a different perspective.*









The Dark Hedges by .Olly., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Agora- Aimless Wandering, chicago, USA*









Agora- Aimless Wandering (2) by Mike Baker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marea Alta, Santa Cruz*









Marea Alta by Jose Padin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oise, Picardie, France*









Croisement... by DavidB1977, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Getå, Sweden*









Bråviken by Mikael Järnåsen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/valeriosantagostino/15557949057/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rennes - France*


Old Rennes, Brittany, France by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lille - France*


Euralille. by Denis S and his Fuji X, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris - France*


Under the rain by Vincent Anderlucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


1/15 - "Temple Mount", Jerusalem by Mattia Fioretti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Midnight Tide by Ade Barnett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durbuy - Belgium*


Les vélos "oubliés" Durbuy, Belgique by philippe vandendaele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lausanne - Switzerland*


Lausanne city, Switzerland by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minneapolis - US*


Aerial view of the skyline of Minneapolis, Minnesota, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


[009487] by By3nz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arequipa - Peru*


Cathedral Of Arequipa by Tong Long, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Derbyshire - UK*


The Towers of Derwent by Stuart Kirk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Victoria street, Edinburgh by Denis Boucher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Post Modern Olive Grove by Matteo Salvatore Di Maggio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Labná, Yucatan - Mexico*


El arco - Labná, Yucatan by Hodibe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deauville - France*


Deauville - Solitude by Matias de Sainte Lorette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Walking in the park - Warsaw, Poland - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viaduc de Millau - Aveyron - France*



Millau's viaduct - Viaduc de Millau - Aveyron, Midi-Pyrénées, France. by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaoxing - China*


shaoxing by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Flying Over Hongqiao by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mycenae - Greece*


Mycenae by Oliver Dietrich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin - Italy*


Giocando by Andrea Mucignat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
A typical day in Mexico City Downtown by Photon™, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chengdu - China*


IFS Panda by Steve Cannings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1A_DSC7243 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Solna Centrum - BW by Örn Erlendsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Hradčany by leniklas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Lower Manhattan Skyline @ Hoboken, NJ by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb06 D100_354 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Orquestra_Voadora by Gabriel Savary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Yorkville district by Kohei Usuda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Enhanced by Jack Sirichumsaeng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by Denise Felici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Girls Street B/W by Andrea Gia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Thessaloniki, Greece by Ilia Savvidi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, England, USA*



Backside / Hátsó udvar by Anoplius, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dresden, Germany*



Now I come ... by Dirk Förster, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tokyo, Japan*



Tokyo, Ginza by Sergei M., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bruxelles, Belgium*



Streets of Bruxelles by Margo Smit, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dallas, Texas, USA*



DSC02204_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bruxelles, Belgium*



Bruxelles by Margo Smit, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*



Untitled by GRBB Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Okachimachi, Tokyo, Japan*



28890006 by Tak Ohashi, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Milan, Italy*



DSC_8397 by Alessandro Tomasetto, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*New York City, USA*



New York - Madison Avenue by graigue, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*New York City, USA*



New York by graigue, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*



-435- by shakeapic, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Seoul, South Korea*



Traditional Korean Architecture by Janna Hon, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, California, USA*



B&W by A.E_PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yachthafen Damp, Germany*









Yachthafen Damp by Grähbl Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*France*









Nuages et rayons divid by jean-luc nadler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Escola D. Manuel I - Beja*









Escola D. Manuel I - Beja by nUNO pIRES, fotografia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bailleul, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kitchou/14257375465/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limoges - France*


Tribunal désert d'une ville sûre ? by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cathedral Valley, Utah - US*


Cathedral of the Sun by arbyreed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


Arizona Postcard by orangedot777, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arches national Park, Utah - US*



Double Arch and Sand in Black and White by Jake Case, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sugar Falls by Dave Holder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii - US*


The Silver Barrel by Toby Harriman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clevedon*


Clevedon Pier in the Mist by Julian Stoneman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minneapolis - US*


Downtown Minneapolis and the 3rd Avenue bridge by Clint McMahon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chutes de la Chaudière - Canada*


Chutes de la Chaudière 1 by Guillaume Samie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice - Italy*


Lights of Venice / Velencei éj by Anoplius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Robin Hood Bay - UK*


Robin Hood's Bay in Mono by Fineart -Landscapes.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg - Germany*


Speicherstadt by .Markus Landsmann - markuslandsmann.zennfolio.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa - Canada*


Victoria Island Black and White by Jarrad Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flash - UK*


Slow Water at Three Shire Heads by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg - Germany*


Hamburg city by .Markus Landsmann - markuslandsmann.zennfolio.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charleston, WV - US*


WV Capitol by Jeremy Riffe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grands Falls, Arizona – US*


Electric Chocolate in Black and White by Jake Case, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tempiute - US*


Travelers Nightmare near Area 51 by Joe Grant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tonopah – US*


Tonopah Army Airfield by Joe Grant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sakkara – Egypt*


waiting by Modest and Jill Janicki, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Pier over Thames by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Ireland, UK*


Queen's Quay, Belfast by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Ireland, UK*


New Lagan footbridge, Belfast by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


Charles Bridge, Prague by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


Wenceslas Square, Prague by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bavaria, Germany*


Bürgersaalkirche, Munich by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Ireland, UK*


Train, Belfast by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Ireland, UK*


River Lagan, Belfast by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*


Bratislava, Slovakia by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*


Bratislava, Slovakia by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Millennium Bridge, London by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Ireland, UK*


Clarendon Dock, Belfast by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Ireland, UK*


Titanic Quarter, Belfast by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


Belvedere Palace, Vienna by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


Stephansdom, Vienna by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Aquatic Park Pier, San Francisco by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


New York City by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Ireland, UK*


Lagan Weir footbridge, Belfast by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Top Of The Rock, New York City by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


MIllenium Bridge, London by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Chelsea, New York City by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


Charles Bridge, Prague by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nevada, USA*


Las Vegas by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


Schonbrunn Palace, Vienna by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arizona, USA*


Grand Canyon by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nevada, USA*


Las Vegas strip by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Tower of London and Gherkin by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


London Eye by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Ireland, UK*


Victoria Square, Belfast by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


Charles Bridge, Prague by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


View from Waterloo Bridge by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


View from Waterloo Bridge by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


Minoritenkirche, Vienna by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


St Paul's Cathedral by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


View from Waterloo Bridge by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Millennium Bridge by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


St Paul's Cathedral and Millennium Bridge by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


St Paul's Cathedral by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Tower Bridge by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


St Paul's Cathedral by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


The Shard by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


City Hall and The Shard by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Massachusetts, USA*


Boston Public Garden by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


Prague by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Senigallia, Italy*



L'incontro by Pamy, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Senigallia, Italy*



A brilliant day by Pamy, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Senigallia, Italy*



il mio bianconero by davide maglio, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Senigallia, Italy*



Untitled by davide maglio, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest, Hungary*



aisle by Károly Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Istanbul, Turkey*



Missing the picture / tangent lives by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Syracuse, Sicily, Italy*



Syracuse, Sicily by Jonathan E. Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Chicago, USA*



_7020611 by Ian Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Chicago, USA*



_7010530 by Ian Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, USA*



powell and market by Michael Fauscette, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, USA*



hats by Michael Fauscette, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, USA*




sidewalk concert by Michael Fauscette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Ujazdowski Castle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City Centro Histórico by Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night*
Busy City by Louis Loo Boon Chuan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Rotating spray by William, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati Central Business District, Philippines by Justin Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
From Stockholm City Hall by August Linnman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Crossing King and Bay by Bill Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
After Dark by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro - Brazil by Érica Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Market by Andy Fitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
hotel dei cavalieri by Paolo Gamba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
_DSC5431 by gérard Laurent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Reflections by Carmine Contrafatto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
2015♥122 by ruggero ranzani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina, Malta*
Cathedral, Mdina, Malta by Kalum Carter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sailing in the storm... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Tây Hồ, Hanoi, Vietnam*

fishing by Rico Glaus, trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square (Athens, Greece)*
Untitled by George S, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bảo Lộc, Lâm Đồng, Vietnam*

Cascade in Bảo Lộc by Thanh Nam, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos (Mykonos island, Greece)*
Mykonos by ReqfordrM (Thanks for 500k+ views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
summer in the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Szünet by d_bob, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foggy day on the fjord, Norway*









Foggy day on the fjord by Christian WILT, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crossing Shadows, Buenos Aires, Argentina*









Crossing Shadows by Eric Pastorino, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This photo is taken where I live. The lake is called Glafsfjorden in Swedish and is situated by the city Arvika in Sweden.*









Glafsfjorden by Peter Nilsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









. by Andreas Surauer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Robin Hood *

Always reminds me of either Errol Flynn or Richard Greene (long running UK tv series)...all other actors have been pale imitations IMO









Robin Hood by Richard Krawiec, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









Sans titre by Marie Lalanne Manzor, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lagos crematorium, Portugal*









Lagos by Geoff Dodd, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bäume IR*









Sony NEX-7 infrared with Zeiss Vario-Tessar FE 4/24-70 ZA OSS by Dierk Topp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landscape, Unknown place*









into the wide open by Juergen Bamberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buddha Head, Cambodia*









Buddha Head by Wilson Chong, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rockland Maine, USA*









Farnsworth Homestead by david constance, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*les Planches - Deauville - Normandy 2014, France*









les Planches - Deauville - Normandy 2014 by David Serra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prédio dos Correios (João Pessoa-PB), Brazil*









Prédio dos Correios (João Pessoa-PB) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another shot for the b&w challenge, Jingmei Bridge between Taipei and New Taipei, Taiwan.*









Taipei-0000453 by mingshah, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cherrapunji, Meghalaya, India*









Elephant Water Falls | Three Steps Water Falls by Saravanan Dhandapani, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Talisker Bay, Isle of Skye, Inner Hebrides, Scotland*









Talisker Bay, Isle of Skye, Inner Hebrides, Scotland by Iain MacLean, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Country Bridge, PA, USA*









Country Bridge by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*









un attimo by Davide Tessaro, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pisa 
Dom von Pisa in Stille getaucht, Italy*









Pisa by Sebastian Putinas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les Planches - Deauville - Normandy 2014, France*









Les Planches - Deauville - Normandy 2014 by David Serra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SAN DIEGO 2014, CA. USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15676961472/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

redcode said:


> *Tây Hồ, Hanoi, Vietnam*
> 
> fishing by Rico Glaus, trên Flickr


Nice shot ;-)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rabat, Morocco*
Setting Sun, Lone Fisherman by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reno, U.S.A.*
do not enter man by SGT Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Greece*
Its just a bridge! by Anaximandros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1A_DSC7261 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Future by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Costanera tower (Santiago, Chile)*
Untitled by Jorge Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
GRAPHITE HORIZON by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
ZG-TMAX400-MX-026 copy by EL3 Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Southern Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tour de France*
Tour de France by Larry Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ufa, Russia*
Street life by Valery Titievsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
silence / 100sec by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9170749-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Orchestra Group Shot [Explored 15 July 2015] by Photomatic Gwailo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
DSCF0798 by Shaul Boilov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sheffield - China*


185/365-Sheffield by Jez Critchlow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dijon - France*


_DSC8679 inside by le zero et l'infini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tweed Valley - UK*


Tweed Valley from Cardrona Woods, Scottish Borders by Iain MacLean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valladolid - Spain*


Calle Platerias by Ivan Arribas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Castel Sant' Angelo Angels, Rome by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


under the storm by yiannis f., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


_DSC0048 by marg lam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brescia*


Duomo di Brescia in B/N by Stefano Stabile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


A little touch of a noir  by Douglas Kataki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Bay Area, CA - US


Timely Departure by Ian Brooke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Colosseo Quadrato by Theo G N, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by bruno koscielniak, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Taiwan


祈　Pray by Singer 晴哥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
window to the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Mono by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Liu East en construcción by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Ciudad de la Furia by Historias Visuales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
MSU by Christine Snail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
View of Stockholm by Ambra Marras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore downtown*
Downtown Singapore by Sean, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Craiova, Romania*



Town Hall | Craiova, Romania by Matthieu Dalmasse, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Craiova, Romania*



Untitled by Georgescu Mircea, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu, Romania*



Sibiu Urban Playground by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu, Romania*



Sibiu by Ovidiu H., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sibiu, Romania*



Sibiu by Bogdan Florea, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea, Romania*



the gull by adrian capusan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oradea, Romania*



human traffic, Oradea by adrimagyar, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Baia Mare, Romania*



Rorate by Emőke Debreczeni, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aberdeen skyline, Soutt Carolina, USA*









Aberdeen skyline by ___INFINITY___, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On top of the Empire State Building, NYC. USA*









On top of the Empire State Building by The Passion of Light captured by Patrick Schoerg, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Rush by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forst, Aix-la-Chapelle, Rhin-du-Nord-Westphalie, Allemagne*









_fence strips by Marina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buachaille Etive Mor, Scotland*









Buachaille Etive Mor by jim hatley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jama Masjid*









Jama Masjid by Radhakrishnan S, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









{Best of 2014} Get your facts first, then you can distort them as you please by Rui Almeida, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mandi, Himachal pradesh, India*









Dream land by Sougata Sinha, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vatican silhouettes*









Vatican silhouettes by Altug Karakoc, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Ghosts in Black & White by umap.imaging, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal*









Goooooal!! by bruno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Paris plage" France*









"Paris plage" by bruno, sur Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Boyshow said:


> *Goodale State Park, Camden, SC, USA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing pic :cheers:


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

PinPeat said:


> Nepal
> 
> Connected by fred min, on Flickr



Let me know what cable needs to be replaced hno::bash:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taranto, Italy*
My Friend at work by Brenno Epifani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
High Roller by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
BGM by Aleksandar Jovanović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rosario, Argentina*
Monumento Nacional de Rosario by Milán Auman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antofagasta, Chile*
Nap Time... by Jonatan Barcelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cincinnati, U.S.A.*
when you both die, you'll both die alone by David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio (Crete), Greece*
first developed roll of crete by mboujong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Caterva limeña by DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
Made love to a million angels by federico quaglino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Shop by theindustrialist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
IMG_9520 EOS M f_8 1_250 ISO100 @ 55mm by vlog do zack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Urban Frames by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rovinj, Croatia*
Night in Rovinj seaport by Alexey Pavin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Luanda, Angola*
Urban jungle by Daniel Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
复兴门桥 by Jianwei Hou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Uniformity in Paris!! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

jose l. said:


> *Unknown place*
> 
> 
> :: in a nutshell by Noah Samuel Mosko, on Flickr


I love this pic
Lmao :lol::lol:


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

PinPeat said:


> China
> 
> Zhenyuan ancient city by night in B&W. 鎮遠古鎮 Guizhou China [EXPLORE 30/08/2014] by Mauro & Sara, on Flickr


Amazing view and shot 
Thanks for posting


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK*


Pulteney bridge & weir at sunset by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf - Germany*


Time Field by Oliver Vogler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Real Fabrica de Tabaco II by galileo1657, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cernay *


Abbaye des Vaux de Cernay by Béatrice LANDRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*bergamo - Italy*


Bergamo in B/W - Cappella Colleoni (ITALY) by Stefano Stabile, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*North shore, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
North Shore by Joseph Plotz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panama city, Panama*
Light and Shadows by Cristian Landero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Elizabeth Bridge in noir by step, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline III by Sasha C, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bắc Sơn, Lạng Sơn, Vietnam*

Rice field in valley in Bacson, Langson, Vietnam by viet nguyen, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Monkey Island, Hạ Long Bay, Quảng Ninh, Vietnam*

Monkey Island, Ha Long Bay, Vietnam by Andrey Derevyanko, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*District 1, Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam*

Ho Chi Minh city by Nelson Brizuela, trên Flickr


----------



## othon2011 (Dec 26, 2010)

*Lunch Time*


Créditos ​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









_SEP9992hxSEP by Archie Tucker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Mont Saint Michel: Contemplation, France*









Le Mont Saint Michel: Contemplation! by Amom Mandel Lins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Estany de Banyoles , Spain*









Estany de Banyoles 7819 by FèlixGP, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









iceland_4 by [Blackriver Productions], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Rochelle (17), France*









"L'océan Atlantique semble l'aduler" - Port de la Rochelle by Pierrick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honfleur, Basse-Normandie, France*









Street fighters by Xalikot, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abbaye de Royaumont, France*









Abbaye de Royaumont by sylvain.collet, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bogotá, Colombia.*









Infrared by Vehemencia Fotográfica, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MUSEUM HR GIGER BAR
in Château St. Germain, Gruyères, Switzerland*









inside Giger Bar - part 2 by willy vecchiato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*on a very early morning @ Abdij van Park
Leuven, Belgium*









"a good start" by Bart Graulus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wilsdorf's Bridge / Geneva, Switzerland*









Wilsdorf's Bridge / Geneva by David Serra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Architecture - La petite Venise N&B, Brugges, Belgium*









Architecture - La petite Venise N&B by Guillaume Laloux, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mer - N&B - Contraste cailloux, Cote d'Opale, France*









Mer - N&B - Contraste cailloux by Guillaume Laloux, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Autumn in Marseille, France*









Autumn in Marseille by bruno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









H.Pedro II by pmenge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snow drifts along the near end of Lake Haiyaha in Rocky Mountain National Park, Colorado. USA*









Drifting by Tony Hochstetler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Jolla, San Diego, CA, USA*









Es un hecho que la historia se volverá a repetir / Is a fact that history will replay by Luis SoTo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The lower Stair case in The house of Injustice.*









Columns and Stairs by Lee Summerson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamamatsu, Japan*









Hamamatsu 21 by j_arlecchino, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Canal d'Alsace, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15610202232/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda, Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda, Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda, Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cape Town, South Africa*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


28.8.12-2 by Kevin Van den Panhuyzen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pasadena, CA - US*


Pasadena City Hall by Thad Zajdowicz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucharest - Romania*


Silhouettes by Loredana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
L9996450-Edit-5000.jpg by George Chang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poás Volcano - Costa Rica* 


Poás Volcano Smoking by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK*


skeleton surprise in bath by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucharest*


B-FIT in The Street, Bucharest by Loredana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Pooria Koleyni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Debod temple / Templo de Debod by Ruben H. Pinilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Adão e Eva, Niterói. by Fernanda Pitaluga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Shop by theindustrialist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Congresso Nacional B&W by Victor Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
A quiet day by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
YCG_0979 by Yoann Carmel GALEA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Battle of Waterloo by UlyssesThirtyOne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by Tobias Heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina, Malta*
Strolling in Mdina by mirsavio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Burj Khalifa (Dubai, U.A.E.)*
Untitled by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Haleakala Crater, Maui (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Haleakala Crater - Haleakala National Park by Best Practices, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aberdeen Harbour Tower, Scotland*









Aberdeen Harbour Tower by ___INFINITY___, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Genova, Italy*









Nose up by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SNOWY OWL B&W (CAPTIVE BIRD)*









SNOWY OWL B&W (CAPTIVE BIRD) by Kev Robinson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Dead season! by bruno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









Drap d'Ecume by Eric Pastorino, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chamonix-Mont-Blanc
Haute-Savoie - France*









Lac Blanc by Philippe Saire, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*igdir, kurdistan near turkish-iranian border*









"il paese di più incerti confini che sia nel mondo, è quello della umana stoltezza" by richard pomella, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fotografie Hans van Egdom*









tegenlicht by hans van egdom, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Narmada. India*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sibtainn/11582551066/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cercant la llum (buscando la luz) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


passejant (paseando) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Albada by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Trobades by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Caliu de sol (calor de sol) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Vista de Montserrat by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Mar moguda (mar movida) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Nocturna by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France*


Bar-cafe by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France*


Untitled by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France*


Pont de les arts by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France*


Caçadors nocturns (cazadores nocturnos) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Volar by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France*


nens i ocells (niños y pajaros) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


fugint del temps (escapando del tiempo) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Cares by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Valencia, Spain*_


Dia gris by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Untitled by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


El caminant (el caminante) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Skyteam by dmitry pimenov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Sculptures by Takeshi Ishikawa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


This is how we read by Peter 张, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elias - Spain*


La cerrada de Elías by Aitivamon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shoshone Falls, Twin Falls, Idaho - US*


Shoshone Falls, Twin Falls, Idaho, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Sergey Andrushkevich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kempen - Germany*


Art Jag by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


MLN - 05 by Celtic Joker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartolina, Sicily - Italy*


Poggio in Cartolina... by SIMONE ORTENZI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*UNknown place*


Untitled by Matthew Ou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff - UK*


Cardiff Castle by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


netajant l'olla (limpiando la olla) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


passeig by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


carrer a través (calle a traves) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


El seu racó (Su rincon) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


¿Perseguit? (¿Perseguido?) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Carrer a traves by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Untitled by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Untitled by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Vermut amb vistes (vermut con vistas) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Castell de Montsoriu by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


pas a pas (paso a paso) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Hivern by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


El venedor de globus (el vendedor de globos) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


El passeig (el paseo) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Dual City by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Santa Maria d'Empúries by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Moonwalk on the Mississippi, French Quarter by enigmaarts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Teatro Municipal by Cristiana Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Great bridge by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Erik Thorbiörnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Tourists in Prague by Peter Nyström, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


blanc i negre (blanco y negro) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Pastor i ramat (pastor y rebaño) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mercat by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Campanille by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Acropolis, Athens by Jonathan E. Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Cityscape by Bernd Speck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
DSC_0405 by Fabrizio Garino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - No photo by DomiDine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Samuel Chinellato, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Tudela, Navarre, Spain*



Calle Melancolía :: Melancholy Street :: Rue Mélancolie ::: 20141225 1705 por Oiluj Samall Zeid, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Parliament and Cat by K B, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca, Romania*



Bright present, dark future by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca, Romania*



Kiosque by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca, Romania*



Street view by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca, Romania*



Five black knights by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca, Romania*



Commuting II by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca, Romania*



Old man texting by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca, Romania*



Leaving the station by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca, Romania*



Traffic lights by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca, Romania*



Fountains by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Taipei, Taiwan*



Untitled by Yuwei Liu / 劉毓惟, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bangkok, Thaildand*



Bangkok city by palakorn sinsuksai, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lodnon, England, UK*



2015 jul Londres-101 by leopoldo de castro, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, England, UK*



2015 jul Londres-71 by leopoldo de castro, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tokyo, Japan*



Crossing, © Clothilde BL/Lost In Transition by Lost In Transition Project, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Osaka, Japan*



Untitled, © Clothilde BL/Lost In Transition by Lost In Transition Project, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Osaka, Japan*



Untitled, © Clothilde BL/Lost In Transition by Lost In Transition Project, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Osaka, Japan*



The last train VI, © Clothilde BL/Lost In Transition by Lost In Transition Project, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Thessaloniki by thanassis.staikos, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Osaka, Japan*



© Clothilde BL/Lost In Transition by Lost In Transition Project, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Osaka, Japan*



Osaka City University by Lost In Transition Project, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Osaka, Japan*



Untitled by Lost In Transition Project, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Strasbourg, France*



Noodles by Nigel Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Strasbourg, France*



Cycle With Style by Nigel Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Manchester, England, UK*



Curved Scape by Nigel Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Manchester, England, UK*



The Key by Nigel Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Port of Barrow, England, UK*



Pacific Heron by Nigel Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Uzès, France*



Uzes -100 by Paul Rea, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lisbon, Portugal*



Dog walk by Mikael Thor, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



after work by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, England, UK*



Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Florence, Italy*



Street Florence 7 by nicola tanzini, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Moscow, Russia*



... by Vitaly, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Winter, Madrid, Spain*



Foto nominación # 01 - Invierno en Madrid por Pepa Píriz, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Street, Córdoba, Spain*



Callejera peatonal Cordoba por Gabriel Gomez, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Bliss street by Wajdi Hemissi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Monochrome cityscape by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Krymsky Most by Vasily Baburov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Walk in the City Sunday 1 March 2015 (7) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubrovnik* 


2009 Dubrovnik by Ken Mines, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nuremberg - Germany*


Selbstportrait² by Tillorson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Cafe Tram by James Van Dyne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


2015-06-13_06-24-12 by Felipe Moreno Baquero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


on the roof by vd1966, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Walking under a lucky star. by Pierre Bodilis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perthshire, Scotland - UK*


High key landscape by errol_douwes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairhaven Beach*


Bring on the sun by Michael H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essen - Germany*


Untitled by Christian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Temecula Balloon and Wine Festival, Lighting em Up, EXPLORED #54 by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

IR B&W Angkor Wat-49 by Cary Behle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

IR B&W Angkor Wat-66 by Cary Behle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia

Bayon at 10 by baxsyl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Banteay Srey Temple, Cambodia

No Entry by Doug Foo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


BUS EYES by SLACKER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Afroditi Aggeletopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tehran*


Gateway into Iran (IV) by Mohammad Rafiee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome *


Long Walk by cylynex, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


L1004907 by Alan Sum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaoxing – China*


Bridge by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Treport – France*


Tréport 2. by steph20_2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kew Gardens Pagoda by Christopher Puchta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Japan 


Japan by Rama Nusjirwan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hebrides, Scotland – UK*


Waterstein Head, Isle of Skye, Inner Hebrides, Scotland by Iain MacLean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey*


GRM - 37 by Celtic Joker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


In The Crosshairs by from_theShadows, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


unsettled monkeys by MJ , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Finger pointing by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


_MG_4290j by Mauro Costantino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Providence, RI – US*


Fog / Brouillard by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bochum*


H-M-B Bochum ( h-m-b ) by Heinz-Michael Behrendt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wasserspucker by Dennis Kayser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges – Belgium*


under my domain by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


V for Victory by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

deleted


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night*
Catching the moment by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Angel Place by Helen Dean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
warschau by Raphael Granas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Caminhada no parque by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Cathedral of the Icon of Our Lady of Kazan (6) by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Bicycle Park by William, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
The Parking Meter Enigma by Βrandon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
path5sw by alja|ja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
20150510-006-Flatiron Building-2 by Roger Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pão de açúcar by FelipeI, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kayaks on the Chicago River - Black, USA*









Kayaks on the Chicago River - Black by Frank J. Casella, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Market in La Rambla, Barcelona, Spain by Emm Flick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*4f,S160 - Big Jim, WD & Coal Tank 1054 , Haworth Yard , KWVR Steam gala , 10-10-2014*









4f,S160 - Big Jim, WD & Coal Tank 1054 , Haworth Yard , KWVR Steam gala , 10-10-2014 by Brian Hall, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Chairman, Mao (China)*









The Chairman by Wilson Chong, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lower Lawrenceville, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA*









Rejection by Gary Dickson, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Saad Mishari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Guyfawkes wedding by Mauro Trolese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
In close by Βrandon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
_MG_7637 by Tennoji Kun, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Palace of the Parliament, Bucharest, Romania*



Palace of the Parliament, Bucharest, Romania by Anikin Photographic, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Warsaw, Poland*



040517-0013.jpg by Jack Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rome, Italy*



image by regyll, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Marche, Italy*


Mura di Gradara B&N by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ticino, Switzerland*


Lugano_11-08 cut B&N by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alsace, France*


Colmar by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basilicata, Italy*


Sasso Caveoso by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*southern sierras. USA*









Roadside by Doug Santo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*McKean County Pennsylvania. USA*









Sans titre by Peter Evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Val Tagliamento agosto 2014*









Val Tagliamento agosto 2014 by giuliano boiti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*salita al sacre coeur, Paris, France*









salita al sacre coeur by Giuseppe Moscato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cascate delle Marmore, Italy*









Le Marmore by Christian Tomasi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South of Roa Island looking towards Piel Castle on Piel Island, UK*









From Roa to Piel Island by Phillip Edwards, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









_IMG6586 by kjell nyman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*









_IMG6660 by kjell nyman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









https://www.facebook.com/DavidCundyPhotostream by David Cundy, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Santiago de Chile *



=> Vero by Felipe Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Santiago de Chile *



Untitled by Felipe Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Santiago de Chile *



Bagno bananas by Felipe Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Santiago de Chile *



Sarcastic laugh by Felipe Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Santiago de Chile* 



Untitled by Felipe Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Santiago de Chile *



Untitled by Felipe Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tacna, Perú*



El ciego, el caminante y el ocioso by Felipe Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Santiago de Chile* 



Subway by Felipe Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Santiago de Chile *



Collapse time by Felipe Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*



Somebody different by Felipe Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*



Brasil by Felipe Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Santiago de Chile* 



Delivery by Felipe Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Santiago de Chile *



Teatinos con Moneda by Felipe Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cajón del Maipo, Chile*



Apertura de luz by Felipe Muñoz, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Barcelona, Spain*



11 Let's go by Dori Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Barcelona, Spain*



Barcelona by Matteo Tessarow, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Barcelona, Spain*



Soledad en el Born by Dori Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Berlin, Germany*



Untitled by Matteo Tessarow, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Berlin, Germany*



Berlin by Matteo Tessarow, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Berlin, Germany*



Berlin by Matteo Tessarow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Market and Montgomery by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milan by Ric Capucho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shadows on the Wall of Galería El Eco (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guérande - France*


Guérande -44- by romuald effray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Strelka by Vasily Baburov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver *


Spanish Banks Beach. Vancouver, BC. 2015 by Skyid Wang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*UNknown place*


Copacabana mon amour - 43 by Bruno kaiuca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


And they're bound to guide my way by federico quaglino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
A quiet day by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


shine on -02- by sara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma antica by Oscar Arcà, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
JINDRISSKA | PANSKA [PRAHA] by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Faded by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Hudson River by Senor DonJuan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pão de Açucar by 'Alexandre Junquilho', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Turismo 2.0 by Alejandro Palomo Alepuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
La Calle de los Chorritos - Bogotá by Juan Carlos Pachón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
River Thames by Scott Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Raspberries, strawberries, champagne and one of the best views in the world. by Marco Sartori, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Osaka, Japan*



untited by Charlie Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Osaka, Japan*



from the inside by Charlie Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Osaka, Japan*



Osaka Station by Charlie Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Osaka, Japan*



untitled by Charlie Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Osaka, Japan
*


Grand Front Osaka by Charlie Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Amagasaki, Japan*



Hanshin Amagasaki-Station by Charlie Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NYC Skyline from Gantry Park, USA*









NYC Skyline from Gantry Park by Almond de Vera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*6:54pm - full moon rising, Barcaldine, Australia*









6:54pm - full moon rising by Chris Burns, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garonne in the Morning, Toulouse, France*









SDIM8914 Garonne in the Morning by Jean-Pierre Le Marechal, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"strandhoofd" (Nieuwpoort, Belgium)*









"strandhoofd" (Nieuwpoort, Belgium) by Bart Graulus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Cascades National Park, Washington, USA.*









Maple Pass B&W by Dex Horton Photography (Dos Con Mambo), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hard Times Coming-abandoned North Dakota, USA*









Hard Times Coming-abandoned North Dakota by John Piepkorn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Lightning Must Destroy, Arizona, USA*









The Lightning Must Destroy by Nic, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gdansk Shipyard Monument to the workers, Poland*









Gdansk Shipyard Monument to the workers by Richard Radford, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









_DSC0160 by Adam Jackson Bell, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tramway - Lisboa - Sylvain Brajeul © Portugal*









Tramway - Lisboa - Sylvain Brajeul © by Sylvain Brajeul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Russia*









reflection by Lance Mills, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*“Genesi “ di Sebastião Salgado -Palazzo della Ragione,Milano, Italy*









“Genesi “ di Sebastião Salgado -Palazzo della Ragione,Milano by Ermanno Albano, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









DSC_0110 by Matt Butler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Courtland Township, Michigan, USA*









PA080098.jpg by Bailiwick Studios, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almeria - Spain*


rincones de Almería 2 by José María Abarca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Cool Beirut by rabiem22, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Ponte Sisto, Rome by davide fantasia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thirlmire - UK*


Tranquility by ...She, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
DSC05124 by jenkwang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


inside Mitoraj - part 2 by willy vecchiato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey in B/W by Antonio Tarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bundi - India*


Inspirations of M.C. Escher-DSC_4416 by Tom Scholl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarragona - Spain*


Praetorium (Tarraco). by Roger Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Não falo nada.....só óleo. by Jotabe Arantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Enter the picture by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin 2014-31 by Sacha 2D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
FLUID TIME V – Aligning Paths by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon tram 236, Rua de S. Paulo by David Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
untitled-11-2-Edit by Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pão de Açucar by 'Alexandre Junquilho', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Jose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
"The maillot jaune is special, very special" by Dunhoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bodie, california - US*


Old Studebaker by moonlight by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by night by Heidi Skhiri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Slovakia*


Please Don't Eat Me [b&w] by Norbert Králik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varadero - Cuba*


B&W Castle by Darrell Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisboa B&W by Rossend Gri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Perspectiva aerea (B&W) by Oscar Garriga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Montana - US*


Striking (B&W) by Bryan Simons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando Studios, Fl - US*


[EXPLORED] Hogwarts B&W by Blake Herman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maracay – Venezuela*


los charcos en días de lluvia by PedroRamirezFG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The Tower by Nelson Brizuela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oromia - Ethiopia*


B&W horns in the dust by georges courreges, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amuay – Venezuela*


B&W Ships by lui85, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Palace Of Westminster B&W by ngocdang1_cl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


B&W Monkey Arm-Tail Hanged by Cristian Malevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gaasedal, faroe Island - UK*


Gásadalur B/W [Explored 31.03.12] by Hans Juul Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
venezia.... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tbilisi - Georgia*


B&W Tbilisi 13 by Fedor Vilner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Terengganu, Terengganu - Malaysia.*


DSC_0449 by Nasir Ali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta, Malta by Louise Jablonowska, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capel Curig - UK*


Enchanted B&W by Richard Walker, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bilbao, Spain*



Bilbao 8 by Joxter Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz, Spain*



Vitoria-Gasteiz 2 by Joxter Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Visitors in Jacobins Cloister, 14c, Toulouse, France*









SDIM7440 Visitors in Jacobins Cloister, 14c by Jean-Pierre Le Marechal, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bermeo, Spain*



Bermeo 1 by Joxter Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paris, France*



Barrio Latino 02 París by Joxter Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paris, France*



Louvre 06 París by Joxter Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paris, France*



París - Pont des Arts by Joxter Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









like a battleships by Francisco Prato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snow covered trees on the way to Miette hot springs, Alberta, Canada*









Snow covered tree tops by Mark, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*L'ami du pain, Paris, France*









L'ami du pain!!! by bruno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mezcla de arquitectura, Buenos Aires, Argentina*









Mezcla de arquitectura by karinavera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Regensburg, Germany*









BILD2464 by xr Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*“Genesi “ di Sebastião Salgado -Palazzo della Ragione,Milano, Italy*









“Genesi “ di Sebastião Salgado -Palazzo della Ragione,Milano by Ermanno Albano, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angel 
Taken in Rome, Italy*









Angel by Andrea Rapisarda, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Théatre de Bordeaux, France*









Grand Théatre de Bordeaux !! by bernard jourdain, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wellington Suspenion bridge-B&W, Scotland*

]








Wellington Suspenion bridge-B&W by ___INFINITY___, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oregon coast. 2014, USA*









formation by sparth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hagen - Freilichtmuseum Hagen - Oberdorf , Germany*









Hagen - Freilichtmuseum Hagen - Oberdorf 03 by Daniel Mennerich, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The breakwater at La Push beach, Washington. USA*









Breakwater by Sandra Herber, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Haunted Hall..Wales*









The Haunted Hall.. by Hazeldon73, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowstone - US*


Grand Canyon of Yellowstone - Lower falls (explored) by John Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brooklyn Heights, New York City*
Summer In The City by Barney Bishop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strakonice, Czech republic*


Strakonice b-w by te whiu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Sunset at the park by Aldo Altamirano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chantilly - US*


Shadowplay! by Tony Ibarra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Riv' Halles by Erwin van Leeuwen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strampoy - Netherlands*


Art of a spider by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
There by Ged Dackys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by ale210708, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Leo - Italy*


HDR Black&White of San Leo - Italy by Fotoeluci.eu +200.000 view, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Arancione by Jean-Claude Guyot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fontainebleau – France*


Tous les matins du monde by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Silema, Malta*
Everyone's cross by Ed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queyras*


Queyras by Nicolas Vigier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Fierce race cow by Dzung Viet Le, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool - UK*


Victoria Tower by DigitalClickr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alkmaar - Netherlands *


Loud and Proud by Allard Schager, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moher - Ireland*


Cliffs Of Moher - B&W by Rubén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka - Bangladesh*


[Homage de Shadarghat] - "Real/Unreal/Surreal" by Fayek Tasneem Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aigues-Mortes, France*
Turning Great Wall by fs999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Jumilhac-le-Grand, France*
Château de Jumilhac le Grand by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto - Canada*


Stand Back by Jeff Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cleveland*


Cleveland by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cannon Beach, Or - US*


Haystack Rock by Alex Haeusler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Umatac - Guam*


Fort Nuestra Senora de la Soledad by drufisher, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle, Zafra (Guadalajara), Spain*



El roquero castillo de ZAFRA (GUADALAJARA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Mosque, Córdoba, Spain*



Mezquita de CÓRDOBA -detalle- por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Castle, Mombeltrán, Spain*



Castillo de MOMBELTRÁN (ÁVILA) por MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, en Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Luxembourg*



Waiting for clients by Christophe Delas, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Malmö, Sweden*



Malmö by Christophe Delas, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Streets of Malmö, Sweden*



Streets of Malmö by Christophe Delas, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Luxembourg*



Music. Luxembourg by Christophe Delas, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Valletta, Malta*



Feeding the pigeons by Christophe Delas, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Luxembourg*



Reflections at Kirchberg by Christophe Delas, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*



Padlocks, Amsterdam by Christophe Delas, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*



Night shot in Amsterdam by Christophe Delas, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Luxembourg*



Lunch break by Christophe Delas, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Luxembourg*



Reflections by Christophe Delas, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Luxembourg*



Fishing downtown by Christophe Delas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sharp Curve... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, France*
Vaux le Vicomte by Gencive de Truie, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Rowena, US

072 : Sur les rives de la rivière Columbia - On the shores of the Columbia river by Renaud CHODKOWSKI, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

New York

On a marché sur Liberty by Julien, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Gran Canyon from above, US

Grand Canyon from the Flight Path by Rusty Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
L2100048 by Athena Gala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


bridge by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NEW YORK CITY ESB 316 (video update) by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Darkness by Myles Ramsey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oxford *


Oxford canal in the snow by Darrell cross, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago *


Lines of light and darkness by ygchan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


[Infrared] Alexandra Park by Michael Kalus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de janeiro*


Night at darkness. by Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rang – Vietnam*


Overpopulation by Dzung Viet Le, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ceiling Lights by Grace, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca – Spain*


Crossing - revisited by Walimai.photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panamint, Ca – US*


honeycomb hideout by Andy Kennelly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seer – Pakistan*


Darkness by Raheel Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


"Winter is icumen in, Lhude sing Goddamm, Raineth drop and staineth slop, And how the wind doth ramm! Sing: Goddamm." by Hannah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Into the Light by Christine Willis, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Basilica in Kalwaria Zebrzydowska, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Shine in grand central by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Onrus - South Africa*


That they may face the setting sun by Wilma v H- thanks for wonderful feedback and faves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London - UK*


London Bridge Twin Tunnels by Edwin Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Metropolis at Lloyds by Edwin Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sterrenburg - Netherlands*


The Other Way... by Wilma v H- thanks for wonderful feedback and faves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitby - UK*


parallel world by AlmaArte Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cougar - US*


Shining Through by Rian Long, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Jersey - US*


Magical Japanese Maple Tree - Revisited by Michael Ver Sprill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curitiba - brazil*


Greenhouse at the Botanical Gardens in Curitiba, Brazil by Franz Dejon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halifax - Canada*


shine on by William Butt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tees Yard by Abhishek Agrawal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salzburg - Austria*


three churches by Rico Jamrosy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madison - US*


Midnight Glow by Todd Klassy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt - Germany*


Turn on the Light by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Brighton - UK*


Perch Rock Lighthouse by Sharon Dow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal - Canada*


Sens Unique - Boul. St-Laurent, MTL by Nadia Seccareccia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

H*ong Kong*


AFTER SUN by xavibarca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice Beach, Ca - US*


Sun Rays on Venice Beach by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Jardin du Luxembourg, Paris by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wellington New Zealand*


Let It Shine... by Ankit Surti, on Flickr


----------



## ananto hermawan (Apr 27, 2009)

DownMall at SunCity Mall Madiun City - East Java, INDONESIA / August 1, 2015

DownMall In SunCity Mall Madiun / August 1, 2015 by madiun foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Old and new by James Field, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
November Night by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Un momento de silencio by Eder Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Shoeless Poetess by Kirill Ξ/Κ Voloshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*
downtown,Cairo,Egypt Taken and edited by Amr Gamal by Amr Gamal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
A day in Sydney by Jerem Dunand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Early morning on the cobbles by William, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night*
Old and New by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A la manière de Doisneau, Paris, France*









A la manière de Doisneau by Marc CARAVEO, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Premier Deli Café by Alan Bulley, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Liverpool museum - High contrast, UK*









Liverpool museum - High contrast by Aaron, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abbazia di San Miniato Firenze, Italy*









Abbazia San Miniato by Leopoldo de cicco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









The sun play! by bruno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux Grand Théâtre, France*









Bordeaux Grand Théâtre !!! by bernard jourdain, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kelvingrove art gallery and museum, Glasgow. UK*









Kelvingrove art gallery and museum, Glasgow. by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Werbung, Germany*









In the City by G O, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Devil's Punch Bowl is a large natural amphitheatre and beauty spot near Hindhead, Surrey, in England.*









Devil's Punchbowl by Phillip Edwards, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Path To St. Paul's, London, UK*









The Path To St. Paul's by Paul Shears, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Noir York City Skyline @ Brooklyn Bridge Park, Brooklin Heights, Brooklyn, NYC. USA*









Noir York City Skyline @ Brooklyn Bridge Park, Brooklin Heights, Brooklyn, NYC by Axel Taferner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chile*









chile by Ari Bernstein, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Carioca by Emilie Moeka, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*east china sea Okinawa*









overcast.... by Correy Bratton, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by Simon Massicotte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona - La Boqueria VII (B&W) by Andreas Krenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eiffel tower (Paris, France)*
Eiffel BW by Xavi Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice reflections BW by Mark Higham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Hello Moon by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Makati Central Business District, Study 2, Philippines*









Makati Central Business District, Study 2, Philippines by Justin Wright, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by paolo palma, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Ponte dei Sospiri, may 14, Italy*









Venice, Ponte dei Sospiri, may 14 by Alexander Sonin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*st. ives, cornway, uk*









vita sospesa... by richard pomella, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dunnet Bay storm clouds, Scotland*









Dunnet Bay storm clouds by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*London*_









Still Life by Francesco Camardo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gateway into Iran*









Gateway into Iran by Mohammad Rafiee, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sycamore Gap. Northumberland*









Contemplation (Week 39) by Brett T, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sibiu, Romania*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/octavbobe/15197874728/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avignon, France*
An Evening Stroll in Avignon by David Crook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
lights by Camilla Sbicca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
City Hall Square, Toronto 2015 by Don Gunn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mississauga, Canada*
Marilyn Monroe Towers by Sasha C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palma de Mallorca, Spain*
Palma la nuit by Bruno Frerejean (Bruno Mallorca), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
in the opposite direction by Margy Crane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ibiza, Spain*
R0009077 Ibiza by Lorenzo Giunchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Bulgaria - Sofia 1 by luca marella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pécs, Hungary*
How I love you Pécs, Hungary by Erika Suarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amman, Jordan*
Roman VS Arab by thillege.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bookworm by Mickoeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
De vez en cuando sentado en la cuneta by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Copenhagen by Verani Federico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Dark Night Rises... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town (Poros island), Greece*
2481SE Storms over Poros, Greece by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Helsinki, Finland*
Helsinki by Andrei Korolev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
cityscape of stockholm by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Plaza de San Francisco by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Petrovka Street / Boulevard Ring, Moscow by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Visby, Sweden*
Visby town wall by Jimmy Svensson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Scenic southbank by Chris Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Goteborg, Sweden*
A wet and busy square by Sina Farhat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Negoiu Peak (2535m) and Devil's gorge, Romania*
Negoiu Peak (2535m) and Devil's gorge by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Hawaiian mountains, Honolulu, Hawaii by Martin A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
a wedding in Claustro de Santo Domingo by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
DTLA Skyline by Jason Braun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Walnut Street, 2015 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Sony Nex 7 - Voigtlander 15mm Heliar by Jesse Hildebrand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
fishing.saigon july 10. 2015 by CiaoHo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Skyline by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo, Ginza by Sergei M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Louvre museum (Paris, France)*
Louvre museum - Paris by Matthieu Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit, USA*

Detroit's Converging Lines by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan, USA*

B&W Mackinac by Daniel Frei, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bird*









Weißkopf-CK-2 by Rolf Wotke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miami, Fl. USA*









Miami Downtown by Vehemencia Fotográfica, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flood Building at Hallidie Plaza, San Francisco. CA. USA*









James Flood Building by Robert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fraser Island - Queensland*









Kingfisher Bay jetty by ExtremeRod, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Kasumigaura,
Namegata-shi, Ibaraki, JAPAN*









Low Clouds by Mirai Takahashi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mountain peak, Unknown place*









Mountain peak by Altug Karakoc, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









On board by Ermanno Albano, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*independence, california. USA*









along onion valley road by David Gregg, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nottingham, England, UK*



Someone's Observant by EightBitTony, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Nottingham, England, UK*



Busy Canal Path by EightBitTony, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cetățuie (Citadel) hill, Cluj-Napoca, Romania* - by me 



Cluj-Napoca by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cetățuie (Citadel) hill, Cluj-Napoca, Romania* - by me 



Cluj-Napoca - Citadel by Bogdan Pop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Push - US*


La Push second beach by Claude Schwab, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Radio City under a snow storm and... 33°, NYC by [email protected]@lou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paramaribo - Surinam*


Eid Ul-Fitr (Ramadan) Prayers by Ertugrul Kilic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sao Paulo State - Brazil*


Caminhada Viana x Vale da Estação - Domingos Martins/ES www.facebook.com/fotografiaserly by Erly Nunes Machado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


USA, New York, Manhattan, Apple Store, la pomme dans la grosse pomme by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey, Ca - US*


Have patience with all things, But, first of all with yourself… by Sandeep Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Altos de Cazucá - Colombia*


Barrio Altos de Cazucá - Soacha -B&W by CAUT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore panorama*
Singapore Night Pano B&W by Xavi Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puebla - Mexico*


Sierra Volcánica Transversal by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


comp stomp by Andy Kennelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Civilization by Boong Phiboon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


buzios by Myben.be, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Moon Night at Monumento a la Revolución (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pereira - Colombia*


ncorrea_Dinosaurio B&W by Nilson Correa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Chalten - Argentina*


Cerro Torre by an.mare, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anakena, Eastern Island - Chile*


Untitled by ··Sonia Carolina··, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cienfuegos - Cuba*


Cienfuegos, Cuba 2013 by Steffell Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trinidad - Cuba*


Trinidad Cuba by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Place du Palais / St-Petersbourg , Russie by Ben Witt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medellin - Colombia*


Orquideorama B&W by CAUT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Gaze by Patrik Nygren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guatapé - Colombia*


_DSC4089--B&W by CAUT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Popayán - Colombia*


La ermita B&N by Carlos Andres Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Pinacoteca of SP 09th of July 2015 by Arnaldo Santos, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



20150722_171142-01 by Adrian Mitu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires *


Buenos Aires - Floralis Genérica by Jean-François, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



"VIAȚA = LIFE" by Adrian Mitu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



Untitled by Adrian Mitu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praga - Piazza dell'Orologio by Andrea Bufalini, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Timișoara, Romania*



Untitled by Adrian Mitu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bixby Bridge, Ca - US*


Bixby Bridge B&W by longeye, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



Urban sight by Adrian Mitu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



"Street fashion" by Adrian Mitu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Poiana Brașov, Romania*



Winter fun by Adrian Mitu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb08 D200_393 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



"Asterix" by Adrian Mitu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Alexandria, Romania*



Travellers by Adrian Mitu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



Night lights by Adrian Mitu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



Untitled by Adrian Mitu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



Chill by Adrian Mitu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



City by Night by Adrian Mitu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
peopleofthephone by machine aveugle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
***Manhattan NY waterfront by Rosemarie Crisafi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
DSC07961 by Brian L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
Infrared memories by Siddharthya Mujumdar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Everybody welcome by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London by Ric Capucho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by ale210708, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Modern by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Gold Souq at Dubai by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*1930 - SOFIA - Palace Vrana -the summer residense of Bulgarian Тsars.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest éjszaka by László Magyar, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wales, United Kingdom

Welsh hills. by lwts2000, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bergen, Norway


Skate or die by ThaarD, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Venice, Italy

Untitled by GaRiTsanG, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Washington, US

Photobombing Thomas Jefferson - Tidal Basin, Washington DC, USA by Sam Antonio Photography, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Canyon Del Colca, Peru

El condor pasa: Canyon Del Colca, Peru by Ana Caroline de Lima, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh, Cambodia

Olympic Stadium by Philip Genochio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Untitled by Eric BEAUME, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Porte de pierre sculptée (Sculptured door) by Eric BEAUME, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Bayon at 10 by baxsyl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

out of control by baxsyl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Ruluos City, Preah Ko by Dr.Fitz! → (Trying to catch up again!!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Passage by Dr.Fitz! → (Trying to catch up again!!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Buddha by Dr.Fitz! → (Trying to catch up again!!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Piles of wisdom by Dr.Fitz! → (Trying to catch up again!!), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Preah Vihear Temple, Cambodia

QO5W1152-Edit by Jackie Littletaylor, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Chapels near Brody, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Monument of John Paul II in Kalwaria Zebrzydowska, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin, Germany*









Un temps à ne pas mettre une voiture dehors by Bruno Frerejean (Bruno Mallorca), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Indonesia*









Somewhere.. by Arthur Dalipang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le voilier (Unknown place)*









Le voilier by R. photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Arcaded Crescents, Malaysia*









The Arcaded Crescents by Mohammad Rafiee, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal*









Walk and Wall !! by bruno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cueva del Indio, Arecibo, Puerto Rico. *









Strong by Eduardo Romero, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shifting Tides, wales*









Shifting Tides by Aaron, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Peñón, Puerto Rico*









El Peñón by Eduardo Romero, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BAJA CALIFORNIA SUR (MEXICO)*









BAJA CALIFORNIA SUR by Stefano Di Nardo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Oregon Coast (Explored), USA*









The Oregon Coast (Explored) by Starkrusher, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Algarve, Portugal*









algarve 2 by Angel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Zealand*









Arts by rick0530, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bavarian Alps, Germany*









Bavarian Alps by Anthony Ith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Island*









M I L F O R D | S O U N D by john benedict catbagan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Queensboro Bridge and Ravenswood Generating Station, Queens, NYC. USA*









Queensboro Bridge and Ravenswood Generating Station, Queens, NYC by Axel Taferner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alpine Sunrise, Switzerland*









Alpine Sunrise by Altug Karakoc, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Girona, Italy*









Girona by Roberto Jorge Escudero, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lac de pierres (Unknown location)*









:: Lac de pierres :: by [Jean-Baptiste], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haiti*









Haiti by Darrell Jesonis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*at the top of the stairs! Unknown place*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15152916119/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Azuqueca de Henares - Spain*


Mistery man by Arturo Carrasco Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Fulcro by Daniel Zedda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Night beach by Benurs - Learning and learning..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin - Italy*


tranquillità apparente by Andrea Fini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Killarney National Park - Ireland*


He Hears The Cry Of The Sedge by Airborne., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Into Nothing by paolobeca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Forgotten Time by Pétur Már Gunnarsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suzdal*


b&w mistery by Hasmik Kazaryan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Batok - Indonesia*


Misty Mountains by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fraseburgh - UK*


64 of 365 Misty by Linda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turku - Finland*


Misty river by Johanna Ahonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Urban vibes of Montreal. by Stanislav Nikulich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco*


misty morning by Anthony Suarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kasina - Poland*


misty pass by maurizio messa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Singapore Heights by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brey - Germany*


on a misty November sunday morning by gfje, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Donas by Carlos Enciso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Bridge across the Canal by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


When humans sleep. by Simon Matzinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mere - UK*


Misty Mere by Mark Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Reflection by Fredrik Holmberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
205 Seconds Berlin by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via at Night by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


On the River by Gareth Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kothau - Germany*


Ingolstadt, old Town hall by gfje, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pão de Açucar by 'Alexandre Junquilho', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Aerial View of Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*George Washington bridge (New York City)*
George Washington Bridge on a gloomy morning.jpg by Dan Park, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Midtown Manhattan New York view from 31st Floor Bedroom Trump Soho Hotel Black and White (Explored!) by Paul Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


Gateshead to Newcastle. by Ian McWilliams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto street fashion & style, street photography candid editorial, shot with Sony a6000 mirrorless, 16mm 1/1000 f5.6 iso125, 16-50 kit lens & edited in Adobe Lightroom. #streetstyle #streetfashion #streetphotography #torontostyle #torontofashion #sony by duncan thorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
City at night (B&W) by Jack Brittain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Black&White by Joaquin Gnazzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Panorama De la Tour Eiffel by tof-lo62, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Asleep in the sun by Colin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Let the world pass by without you by Frank Busch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai's B&W Architecture by Ammar Yasir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jeddah, Saudi Arabia*
Jeddah Airport by Brian Hession, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

_MKP5911 by Michael Klinkhamer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

_MKP3608_bw by Michael Klinkhamer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

haunt by Dako Huang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

untitled by gab.O, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Summer Dreams by James Mills, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

illusionniste by David Welsh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Siguiendo al sol by Pájaro Post, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

118/365 … Kronborg Castle by Bo Hvidt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Eternal Night of Yesterday by Seattle Obscura - Paradise Found, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Voûtes by guijoss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Les ponts de Paris 2015 (6) by Andrew Reid Wildman, Artist, Writer, Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Financial sunset... by Mike Dean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Surfers Only by Frank Busch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Fountain by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sailing in the storm... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delos island, Greece*
Delos Island by Gaizka Portillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hanalei bay, Kauai (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Hanalei Bay by b#Photo, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Whitby, U.K.

3 Boats by bigalid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Bridge by David Morris, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Cartagena, Colombia

Magdalena by a casu ad casum, on Flickr


----------



## amarato (Aug 30, 2014)

*Plovdiv , Bulgaria -The Antique Trayan Theatre*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

A shot not from this world by Joao Santos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Of Stripes, Black & White by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Eternity (Explored) by VB31Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Millennium by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

In the belly of the crystal whale by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

I hope our paths will cross again by dickytwentyone, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Livorno, Italy*



Toscana - Livorno by Aldo Cicirello, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Livorno, Italy*



Toscana - Livorno by Aldo Cicirello, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Livorno, Italy*



Toscana - Livorno by Aldo Cicirello, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paris, France*



Parigi by Aldo Cicirello, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paris, France*



Parigi by Aldo Cicirello, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paris, France*



Parigi by Aldo Cicirello, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paris, France*



Parigi by Aldo Cicirello, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paris, France*



Parigi by Aldo Cicirello, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Street Trader - Villahermosa by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Fresh Tlayoyos - Mercado Teziutlan by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Chichén Itzá, Mexico by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


El Zócalo - Mexico City by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Catedral - Teziutlan, Puebla by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Centro Histórico de la Ciudad de México by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Catedral - Teziutlan, Puebla by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France*


Paris in Dezember 6/8 by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France*


Paris in Dezember 5/8 by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Berlin, Germany*_


Berlin Gendarmenmarkt 6/7 by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


25th Anniversary of the Fall of the Wall by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Market in Mexico by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hovedstaden, Denmark*


Copenhagen - Christiansborg by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hovedstaden, Denmark*


Nyhavn "New Port" by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Liguria, Italy*


GENOVA by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Liguria, Italy*


GENOVA by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Liguria, Italy*


GENOVA by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Point by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Beijing, China*


Ciudad Prohibida - Religión by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Beijing, China*


Qianmen Dajie by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baja California Sur, Mexico*


BAJA CALIFORNIA SUR by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Día de Muertos - Calaveras y Simbolismo by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico State, Mexico*


Tenan by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Palacio by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Isabel la Católica by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Nuit by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


BERLIN FESTIVAL OF LIGHTS by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Convivencia ciudadana by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Una tarde en el Zócalo by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chiapas, Mexico*


Case in San Cristóbal by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brandenburg, Germany*


Parque de Sanssouci by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brandenburg, Germany*


Church of Peace by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Volcano Citlaltepetl by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Gaudí - Casa Milà by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Santa Maria del Pi by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Festival of Lights - Black & White by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


La Pedrera - The Roof by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Chaowai, Beijing, China*

Empty Spaces by Dju Lius, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Soho, London, England, UK*

The Lonely Tree [Explored] by Angelo Domini, trên Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown, Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. USA*









North Shore Rider by Gary Dickson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Croatia*









regardes-moi by Pierre-Alain Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sonabia, Cantabria, Spain*









The whale by Xalikot, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Washington, USA*









L1004574PSedit1040.jpg by Jorge Carrera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Washington, USA*









L1004552PSedit1037PSedit1038.jpg by Jorge Carrera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walt Disney World, USA*









wasting time at the magic kingdom by EddyMixx, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Long Sand Beach, Penang Malaysia.*









Song Of Nature Part II by Sam Kranz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valle San Silvestro, Dobbiaco, Val Pusteria, Dolomites, Italy; 21.07.2014*









clouds by enrico cinti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponte Dom Luis - Porto, Portugal*









Ponte Dom Luis - Porto by d200d700, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Netherlands*









good old times by GOLDFOCUS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sponish, Scotland*









Shelter by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fort Macon sentinel 
The beautifully restored coastal fort and state park, Fort Macon, is a jewel of which North Carolina . USA*









Fort Macon sentinel by Rob Mesite, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Algarve, Portugal*









algarve 3 by Angel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy*









DSC_0020 by miro caruso, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night*
DSCF1628 by victorpumaencore, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City at Night @ Top of the Rock, Midtown Manhattan, NY. USA*









New York City at Night @ Top of the Rock, Midtown Manhattan, NY by Axel Taferner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Finland*









Rising by AlexanderHorn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Teton, Wyoming, USA*









Teton Range (Explored) by Dan Love, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati, Philippines by Andrea Dizon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isolated fishing village of McCallum, Nfld, MA. USA*









Life on the Edge by david constance, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Benjakiti - II by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Purnululu Tanami Desert, Australia*









The rock that doesn't roll. by Mick Erglis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Graustufen (Germany)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rwfoto2013/15059639847/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Myriad Memories by Daniel Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aveiro - Portugal*


Misty Morning - Ria de Aveiro by Paulo Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Infrared by linebrell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki - Finland*


Misty by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meadows - UK*


Trent Bridge in the Mist by Chris Dale, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanoi - Vietnam*


Misty road by Marco Cotumaccio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Storm clouds over Toronto downtown core by andrew loong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eastmoor - UK*


Up at Dawn by Steve Price, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hamburg, Germany*



Überseebrücke , dance of wood, metal, light and shadow by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hamburg, Germany*



The wavy railings / And everything leads to ... by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hamburg, Germany*



Backstein extravaganza, Sprinkenhof by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hamburg, Germany*



Gleis zur Philharmonie / Rails to the Philharmony by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hamburg, Germany*



Here I come again by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Istanbul, Turkey*



Rays / so many different angle(r)s by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Istanbul, Turkey*



Stay on the line! / Zielstrebig by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sarginia, Italy*









GreenCoast #2 by Fabrizio Ara FAHC, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*









Collage by David Cucalón, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Contemplating @ Park Slope, Brooklyn, NY. USA*









Contemplating @ Park Slope, Brooklyn, NY by Axel Taferner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stationary and Miniature Traction Engine Rally ,Normanby Normanby Hall Country Park , 14-9-2014. UK*









Stationary and Miniature Traction Engine Rally ,Normanby Normanby Hall Country Park , 14-9-2014 by Brian Hall, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









No Wind by Franky2step, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sibiu, Romania*









bridge bistro by Octav Bobe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Royal Observatory Greenwich. UK*









Royal Observatory Greenwich by Marion Sidebottom, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*GreenCoast, Sardinia, Italy*









GreenCoast #1 by Fabrizio Ara FAHC, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Italy*









L'angelo ed il gabbiano by Andrea Rapisarda, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catas Altas - Minas Gerais - Brasil*









The mountain that moves the faith by Marcelo Graciano, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









IsolaLiri.LPH2112 by cosimo lanni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Godafoss, Iceland*









Godafoss by Alfredo Oliva Delgado, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crummock Water, Lake District*









Crummock Water, Lake District by Matthew Savage, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Expedition by pierre boidin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Como, Italy*









Fantasmi sul lago by Andreas Dell'Aia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









_SDI3375sep by Archie Tucker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brooklyn Bridge, NYC Skyline @ Manhattan, NY*









Brooklyn Bridge, NYC Skyline @ Manhattan, NY by Axel Taferner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hann Münden, Germany*









Hann Münden by Fotoamateur62, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Como, Italy*









Como by Andreas Dell'Aia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Honfleur, Basse-Normandie, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/xalikot/15029737220/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Misty Prague by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Foot of the Giant by Timon And Pumbaa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Three sister mountain - Australia*


The Three Sisters, Blue Mountains by DingoShoes - life's a dream, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medellin - Colombia*


Atardecer en medellín en grises / Afternoon in Medellin in grays by Jorge J Restrepo A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Red Rock, NSW - Australia*


Morning Walk by Howard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Three Loonies on the Prowl in Vancouver by The Wiz is in Canada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra - India*


Misty Dhobi by Adithya Anand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Myrtle Beach, SC - US*


A misty, misty morning by David Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pienza, Tuscany - Italy*


Misty morning in Tuscany by Monique van der Hoeven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Kirby Marina*


Marine Lake walk by Tim Pee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zhejiang - China*


Misty Woods by Ian Ho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lasby - Norway*


Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neuschwanstein - Germany*


Misty Neuschwanstein by Giovanni Toso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge by Alvin Ku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Calle Vecchio Ghetto by Steve Barowik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel, France*
Le Mont-Saint-Michel Black & White by ₪ Mathieu Pierre photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norman, OK – US*


Brandt Park by Inge Vautrin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kingfisher, OK – US*


Rural America - Kingfisher, Oklahoma by Kool Cats Photography over 5 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caño Cristales – Colombia*


Caño y Roca B&W by CAUT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit – US*


3 In A Boat by Luther Roseman Dease, II, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


HIVE by Luther Roseman Dease, II, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille – France*


Big Brother is watching you by Jemira Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bulgaria*


Стара Планина - Искърският пролом / Stara planina - Iskar gorge by vtonev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


TRAIN by Siu K.C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dundalk Bay – Ireland*


Overlooking Dundalk Bay by The Teaching Tipperaryman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London by MCorrigan1983, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Catalonia – Spain*


July fire by Ignasi Montserrat i Quevedo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bulgaria*


Пещера "Проходна" / Cave "Prohodna" by vtonev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nice France*


view on old town by Scenes from the life of a double monster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yalta – Ukraine*


56,4 Yalta by Max Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignon - France*


bridge avignon by jo seppy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gyeongiu - Korea*


Westernside of Bulguksa Temple, Korea by 신우 김, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Novgorov – Russia*


Untitled by anzhelika_lebedeva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rosdorf – Germany*


_DSC0462 - Anlage zur Erzeugung von Bio-Gas (Fermenter) by Horst Wittmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

The Bahai temple


The Bahai Temple by Naftade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


DeokoSu Palace in Seoul by 신우 김, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hong Kong*



The Thirteen Streets by Alexander Synaptic, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sarnico, Italy*



Buskers festival @Sarnico #1 by Stefania Pascucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Welcome to my world by yusron ambary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, 2014 by Giuseppe Pagnoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline by night*
Black & White by Kentkenny Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Foggy morning by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Centro Bogotá by ilrenard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Clear Visibility by Rich D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
in.density by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria's Library (Alexandria, Egypt)*
Alexandria Library. by Ahmed Kafrawi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
#sthlmpride 🌈 by Carl-Johan Melander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Lower Manhattan 1 by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Ipanema by Thiago_rm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Slide by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The doctors' band by Jean-Michel VOLAT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
View of Tower Bridge from riverbank, London, UK, KW by www.traveljunction.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Fino A Domani, Venice by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2__DSC3776 by Dima Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Street life by Valery Titievsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
King Abdullah Financial District by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai, China by David Villarreal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
堆栈6 - 副本 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Fast Forward by Mihail Mihaylov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Abu Dhabi Mosque-3-3.jpg by Eduardo Amaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Selfi by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Burj Khalifa (Dubai, U.A.E.)*
Burj Khalifa Black And White by Walls Field, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, Boulevard de Magenta by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lisbon, Portugal*



Lisbon at night by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*



marble church by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*



Christiansborg by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hong Kong*



106 by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hong Kong*



Hong Kong by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hong Kong*



into the sky by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hong Kong*



angler by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hamburg, Germany*



Hamburg Architecture by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lübeck, Germany*



Holsten Gate by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Iceland*



enter the wild by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hamburg, Germany*



Wedding director by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hong Kong*



Hong Kong Island by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lisbon, Portugal*



Rossio Square by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hamburg, Germany*



EyeEm Photowalk by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Berlin, Germany*



tube by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Memorial to the Murdered Jews of Europe, Berlin, Germany*



Memorial to the Murdered Jews of Europe by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Jökulsárlón, Iceland*



Jökulsárlón by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*São Luís, Maranhão, Brazil*



Beco Catarina Mina - Centro Histórico - São Luís - Maranhão - Brasil - P&B by Lyssuel Calvet, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*



Street_1 by Lyssuel Calvet, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*



Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires by Lyssuel Calvet, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Kiosco Morisco byn by Raul Jaso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Maybe You and I... You know... by Raul Jaso, en Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Kannesteinen Rock, Måløy, Norway*


Kannesteinen Rock, Måløy, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Sagrado corazón Sacred heart Sacro cuore by Raul Jaso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Saliendo del closet Coming out of the closet by Raul Jaso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Paisaje urbano Urban landscape Paesaggio urbano by Raul Jaso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


Reloj monumental de Pachuca by Raul Jaso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Alto Stop by Raul Jaso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Adiós mes patrio by Raul Jaso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Liverpool Centro by Raul Jaso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*


Villefranche sur Mer, 2015 by Giuseppe Pagnoni, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Grau Du Roi - France*


El Gran Canal by Marco Vianna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*


Villefranche sur Mer, 2015 by Giuseppe Pagnoni, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Emilia Romagna, Italy*


Cathedral with dragon by Giuseppe Pagnoni, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Panama City, Panama*


Modern freedom by Giuseppe Pagnoni, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somwhere in Galicia - Spain*


iglesia B/N by Richard Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


ACUEDUCTO PADRE FRAY FRANCISCO TEMBLEQUE HIDALGO, MEXICO by Raul Jaso, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reinoso Del Cerrato - Spain*


Hacia el ojo de la tormenta. / To the eye of the storm. by O.M.A., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


Sí, dime? Yes, tell me? by Raul Jaso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Puntiagudo Pointed Appuntito by Raul Jaso, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pantano de Buendia - Spain*


Ruta de las Caras - Chemary by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Palacio Nacional patio principal by Raul Jaso, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz De Tenerife - Spain*


Auditorio, Tenerife by ROBERTO CARLOS PECINO MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sheep by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Andres de Teixido - Spain*


San Andrés de Teixido by Sonia Martín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ixhuacan - Mexico*


Contemplando la niebla by Naiknatt, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cusco - Peru*


Silence by Domingo Mery, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torla - Spain*


Torla (Huesca) by Juan Antonio Capó Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Cezch Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada - Spain*


street by King David Israel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas - Venezuela*


desaparece en rostros; cotidianidad by Anthony Salazar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Chicken by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huehuecalco - Mexico*


No Car in Sight by Luis Montemayor, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*


Saint Jean Cap Ferrat by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*


Nice, France by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Beamish by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Beamish by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Beamish by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Newcastle Night by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Newcastle Night by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Silverstone 2014 by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


image by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


High Level by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


image by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Bridges by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hawk by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Tyne Bridge by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*


Nice by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*


Cannes by Robert Lawson, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney CBD, 2014 by Julie Ariza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Time by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
улица 1905 года by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
35894: The Pontifical and Royal University of Saint Thomas Aquinas by Jonathan Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rainy day in Rome by Giuseppe Cammino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Skyline by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


HOPEWELL ROCKS by SLACKER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Gare do Oriente. by Paulo Contente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The River by Max Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
slow mo walk by Joey L. Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
galata by Can NALBANT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan street life by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Honolulu by Night by rnakama_photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
View of Paris from Montparnasse Tower by Bertrand P, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Family by Rohan Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

DOGWOOD BLACK & WHITE by bcanepa_photos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Stick To It - Explored by Wendy Dobing, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Dogwalk by Thorsten Koch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Huge by Ewan Lebourdais, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden


Vacation 2015 is over. Now we wait for this... by Peter Nyström, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Jersey, US

"Princeton University." by B.C. Lorio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Princeton University, New Jersey, US

"Princeton University." [EXPLORE] by B.C. Lorio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bronx, New York, US

"Wedding Dress. (Something Borrowed.)" by B.C. Lorio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

"St. Jerome Roman Catholic Church." by B.C. Lorio, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Devils Towers, US

Devils Tower by Zachary Stisser, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Varqdero, Cuba

Varadero,Cuba by GREG, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Chester, U.K

Russ Swift Stunt Show by MPH94, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*New York City, USA*



Steaming NYC by JC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Passerelle Léopold-Sédar-Senghor, Paris, France*



Passerelle de Solférino by PhiLgd, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paris, France*



Montmartre View by PhiLgd, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paris, France*



Soccer in Paris by PhiLgd, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Bombas de Amor by Edgar Salazar Granados, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


#26DMx by Edgar Salazar Granados, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Color by Edgar Salazar Granados, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Eje Central by Edgar Salazar Granados, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ancash, Peru*


Pucajirca Oeste - 6039 mts. by Mono Andes, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


La Rotonda by Gabriel, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Paisaje urbano by Gabriel, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


140309 15 by Gabriel, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Casa Cuervo by Gabriel, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Tequila by Gabriel, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


La Inmolación by Gabriel, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Fiesta en Tapalpa by Gabriel, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


Delft by Mono Andes, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Araucania, Chile*


Volcán Callaqui by Mono Andes, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aysen, Chile*


Cerro Castillo by Mono Andes, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuzco, Peru*


Machupichu by Mono Andes, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Flanders, Belgium*


Gent by Mono Andes, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Singapore Skyline by Michi Loheit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney CBD by mark holloway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
El cielo de Varsovia by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila by Mahen Bala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Verticalidad Regia by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Traffic by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Streetlife by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Waiting by Philip Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Bubble blower Man by Michal Hruby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Presence by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Espelhado - Mirrored by Maria Adelaide Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb11 D700_311 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Westminster bridge by Colm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
CALLEGGIAMENTI by marco di maggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA_IR-121 by pater68, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


171_B&N by Fabio Cavallaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tirana, Albania*
Tirana Albania, A rainy day by bjorn runa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges - Belgium*


Bronze Figures (St Pancras Rail Station) (BW) Canon PowerShot G3X by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
South False Creek_Nikon D5300_Sigma 18-250mm by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
DSC_0981-01 by Ilia Savvidi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


Saint George's Tron Parish Church.Glasgow City Centre by Andy Gallacher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limassol, Cyprus*
waiting by Carl Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Squeezing On The Floating Sun Deck Just Like That - San Francisco, California by dlau Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cambodia*


IR test01 by satryconM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong at Night by Rick Lan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Made in Marseille by Antoine Thibaud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Peeing Devil. by Anthonio Nordhagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
View south-east from Rundetårn, Købmagergade, København, Denmark by Ministry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


3 Little ....little 3.. by micky poh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Ueno by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset - UK*


Kingston Lacey, Dorset, UK by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Street exhibition by Johan Massot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


LOVE is in the air by Daniel M Med, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Visby, Sweden*
Sunset by Bo Valentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9170748-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sinop by meltem minnetoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Post Office Row by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Tyneham Telephone Box by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Black Clough Falls by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

The Old Schoolhouse by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Bole Hill Quarry 01 by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Angkor Wat by Lawrence Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bagan, Myanmar

Sunset In Bagan by Lawrence Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Myanmar

Another Place In The World by Lawrence Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

_MG_3183-B&W by Stephen Benson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

_MG_3145-20140104-01-B&W by Stephen Benson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
summer in the city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Storm clouds rolling into Sydney by Daniel Cai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
IMG_1745 by Mr. Mularella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2015-08-12_06-37-31 by Andrzej Szymański, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid, Spain. 2015. by Boris Thaser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Fisheye Street View by Max Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
DSC_0032-002 by Mark Pilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perigord - France*


DSC_4406 by Quentin Bessiere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
All Paths Lead to Detroit by Andrew Krupp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest *


Budapest by Mamo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo Opera House by faruk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cork - UK*


Creationists, Cartoonists, Darwinists and Canines by Brendan Ó Sé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by MacPepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Trafficlights Colorkey by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


The only thing missing is the light trail by Vancouver Photowalks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norwest territory - Canada*


Carved By Mother Nature by Gallery 76 Fine Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Lowrider by Sebastian Galarza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Up Torre Latinoamericana by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bat storm by Peuxe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limoges - France*


Cathédrale & Pont Saint Etienne Limoges by Christèle ROUSSET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tahiti, French Polynesia*
IMG_1196 by Sara La Toubab, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adinath Jain Temple, Khajuraho, India*


1,000 Year Old Temple by Martin Zell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Edinburgh Fringe on the Mile 2015 06 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*AngKor Wat, Cambodia*
AngKor Wat by Joel Sow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Untitled by Valeria Cuoccio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Velero by Jairo Páez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
DSC_0527 by Andrew Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastir, Tunisia*
Tunisia-9 by Sébastien Poncelet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caracas, Venezuela*
Siluetas by Jorge Nehmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The River by Max Goldberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Arret by Paul Juniper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


A Rich Night by Kieran.W Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
DSC_8185-Bearbeitet by büchel mathias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Buying Mangos by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Skyline by Peter Beckwermert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gant - Belgium*


Gand by sophie lesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caen - France*


Caen skyline, Normandy by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana - Cuba*


Black and white cuba by Lucy Higgins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guanyin*


Guanyin by Gerlando Barba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Enjoy the Silence by Iulian Marcu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*


La grue jaune by Denis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

A train to catch by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by Kárász-Kiss Péter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tibet

Minature version of the original Sera Monastery in Tibet by Ashok Saravanan .Ay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Talla Reservoir, Scottish Borders by Iain MacLean, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

"Non-Violence" - Explored. by Juha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Thiruvalam by Balu Velachery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Almost there by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Hongkongs narrow streets by Georg Dombrowski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Hooglandse Kerk Leiden by Mishimoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Jakarta, Indonesia

Jakarta Skyline in B+W by Fenchel & Janisch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


Sukiennice by Mateusz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Reflections by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rabat – Morocco*


Patrouille "Marche Verte" by Amine Fassi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dolomites – Italy*


Dolomites by Philippe Bögli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Tobin Bridge by Dennis Forgione, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Boston Skyline by Dennis Forgione, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monsal Head – UK*


Monsal Head Viaduct by Andrew Nimmo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Langdale Pikes – UK*


Langdale Pikes from Sty Rigg Coppice by Chris Goodacre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas - Venezuela*


moonrise at sunset by Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rain over Cuao River, Amazonas – Venezuela*


Tropical Rainforest by Rafael Gonzalez Varela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Langdale – UK*


Stone Walls, Great Langdale April 2010 by Chris Goodacre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles*


Urban Light in LA by Devin Bieber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami – US*


Miami Freedom Tower, 600 Biscayne Boulevard, Miami, Florida, U.S.A. / Architect: Schultze & Weaver / Completed: 1925 / Renovated: 2002 / Renovation Architect: Rodriguez and Quiroga Architects. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Novia cazada. by Carmen Flores, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


...and they lived... by Ben Colorblind, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lieberfeld – Switzerland*


S6 by Ben Colorblind, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham – UK*


Bullring shopping centre Birmingham by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam Canal Parade by Herman Vogel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angel Fall, Bolivar – Venezuela*


Salto Angel in Canaima, Venezuela by Peter van der Giessen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruzual, Apure – Venezuela*


El Cedral in Los Llanos, Venezuela by Peter van der Giessen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruzual, Apure – Venezuela*


El Cedral in Los Llanos by Peter van der Giessen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Cityscape by Tony Kushner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Milad Tower / Tehran by Mohammad Reza Boozary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
San Pedro by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow river by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
T-Centralen by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Left Behind by umap.imaging, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
1M8A3342 by Marco Estrella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Caminata de tarde noche by axelbasurto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Aeropuerto Santos Dumont y Puente Rio-Niteroi by Raúl Alejandro Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
DSCF0178.jpg by Frode Ramone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Loop / Chicago / August, 2015 by Christopher Scott Richey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
YCG_1269 by Yoann Carmel GALEA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
YCG_1206 by Yoann Carmel GALEA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Hyde Park by Ian Rosenthal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta BW by 1st Class Soldier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Cityscape Skyline by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmills of Mykonos, Mykonos island (Greece)*
Windmills of Mykonos by Sebastian König, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu and Waikiki, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Hawaiian mountains, Honolulu, Hawaii by Martin A, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking Up - London, UK*









Looking Up - London by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Tower - Lions, London, UK*









The Tower - Lions by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The London Underground, UK*









The London Underground by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Tower of London and Tower Bridge, UK*









The Tower of London and Tower Bridge by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Tower of London and Tower Bridge, UK*









The Tower of London and Tower Bridge by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Tower of London and Tower Bridge, UK*









The Tower of London and Tower Bridge by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London's Charm, UK*









London's Charm by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London's Charm, UK*









London's Charm by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









LondonTune--4 by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









London by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Londoners on the Tube, UK**









Londoners on the Tube by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Estação Luz (CPTM). Sao Paulo, Brazil*









Estação Luz (CPTM). by Américo Rodrigues, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mulholland Fountain in Griffith Park, Los Angeles, USA*









9118nnn copybw-Edit by Archie Tucker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tordesillas, Spain*









Rincon B&N by joselu86, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Death Valley, USA*









Face of Time by Bob Bowman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schloss Nymphenburg, Germany*









Schloss Nymphenburg by Chr.W., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Adamclisi Archaeological Museum, Romania*









Adamclisi Archaeological Museum by fusion-of-horizons, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greenwich, London, UK*









Cutty Sark Deck & Main Mast Rigging by Puértolas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sibiu, Romania *









old street by Octav Bobe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Town Square - Prague, Czech Republic*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/costiflorea/14216874016/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Day 178/366 : Shinjuku at Dusk -- Black&White by Hidehiko Sakashita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyongyang, North Korea*
Pyongyang, North Korea (DPRK) by Benjamin Jakabek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lodz, Poland*
Manufaktura by Carlton Moseley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
R0026494 by louie1080, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
L1009907 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
JHB city scape by Anton (Toni) van Straaten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by night by Nerissa Turner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Victoria, Seychelles*
Untitled by Celeste du Plessis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Lunch by wildlife_biologist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos (Mykonos island), Greece*
Ocean View by Sebastian König, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
University of Toronto, Toronto, Ontario, Canada by Martin A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prahou by Erwan LE BELLEGUY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Clock by faruk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Vanishing City by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco at night by Greg Zulkie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Skyline by Peter Beckwermert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ho Chi Minh*


Nguyen Hue Street, Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam by Hoàng Vy Võ, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Old City Wall - Tallinn, Estonia*









The Old City Wall - Tallinn, Estonia by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alexander Nevsky Cathedral - Tallinn, Estonia*









Alexander Nevsky Cathedral - Tallinn, Estonia by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tallinn, Estonia*









Tallinn, Estonia by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Overlook - Tallinn, Estonia*









The Overlook - Tallinn, Estonia by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alexander Nevsky Cathedral - Tallinn, Estonia*









Alexander Nevsky Cathedral - Tallinn, Estonia by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tallinn, Estonia*









Tallinn, Estonia by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tallinn, Estonia**









Tallinn, Estonia by Alex Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York, USA*









Sans titre by Patricia Pichon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elephant*









Elephant 004 by OhaiPanda, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*horse carrage BW, London, UK*









horse carrage BW by keith ellwood, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bangladesh*









It's raining in the city! by Maruf Ahmed, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venezia, Italia*









_DSC7541 by Andreas Dell'Aia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moss Landing Harbor, California. USA*









At the harbor by Veronica Craft, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seeadler*









Seeadler by Michalis Fragkiadakis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Galicia, Spain*









Vela by Alberto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edinburgh life, Scotland*









Edinburgh life by Ermanno Albano, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ullswater Lake B&W, England (UK)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stephenbridson/15002182285/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
M.C.389 Santiago de Chile by S. Catalàn , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Streets of Antwerp by Craig Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bastogne, Belgium*
Bastogne, Belgium December 1984 by Dan Larson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Amazoneborg by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


entre linies (entre lineas) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Untitled by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Bajo los arcos by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Seguint la linia (siguiendo la linea) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Jugant (jugando) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Gat by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


distintos caminos by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


començant el dia o acabant la nit by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


el negocio sobre ruedas... by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Tarda (tarde) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Entre la llum i l'ombra (entre la luz y la sombra) by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Moments tranquils by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


desde el sillon by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Ya esta bien por hoy... by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Con la musica a la otra parte by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Casco Viejo by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


calma by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


sense titol by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


tres ocells by Pep Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok city by palakorn sinsuksai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Ghosts by Michael L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
México City long exposure fuji x100t by guillermo gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Singapore Heights by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Wingman by Aarno Kurkela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by GaRiTsanG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Low clouds in Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan Skyline @ Gowanus, Brooklyn, NYC by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Favela by Luke Dennison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal Downtown by Pawan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sagrada Familia cathedral (Barcelona, Spain)*
Sagrada Familia 28 by Dawrin Caba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
_A7C6756-copy by Catherine Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta BW by 1st Class Soldier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSC_0040-01 by 黃育勝 (Yushen H), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest - Alex-4.jpg by POCKLINGTON CAMERA CLUB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
YYZ #4 by donny nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morichal Largo - Venezuela*


Al otro lado del rio by Lock Yee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angostura Bridge - Venezuela*


he aqui el Orinoco by Ivan Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Plains, Guarico - Venezuela*


Vacas en la carretera by Cristóbal Alvarado Minic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabruta - Venezuela*


Geometria by Cabruta08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Untitled by shakermaker*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Algiers, Algeria*
old post office algiers, algeria by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antalya, Turkey*
DSCF3082_01 by jordi61, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Southbank Melbourne by ag&ph2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline - Toronto Railway Museum BW 1 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Venice of Mykonos (Mykonos island), Greece*
Ocean View by Sebastian König, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Levante Beach - Benidorm - Spain (Cross Processed) (Panasonic TZ60) (BW) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong_Kong_20150815_001 by Georg Dombrowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Jakarta Skyline in B+W by Fenchel & Janisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok riverside by Reijo Kettunen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
IMG_9543 EOSM f_8 1_350 ISO100 17mm by vlog do zack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
MOW by Victor Stolbovoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Old Town, Tallinn by Henning Klokkeråsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
DSC_0588 by Gimleu, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Amsterdam

Crossroads by Allard Schager, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Casablanca, Morocco*
Casablanca-001 by [email protected] II, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Brussels

Pencil Vs Camera - 33 by Ben Heine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago in the Morning by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Untitled by mahler9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Losing my religion by Fitz in Yorkshire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Piece of art by Umer Khan, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

London

City Hall So Next Century by Edwin Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Skyline by Peter Beckwermert, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

London

more by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Montreal

L'Homme. by Géraldine Hofmaier, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Shanghai 

Shanghai black by marin tomic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Benjakiti - II by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
040517-0043.jpg by Jack Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Aerial fly pass for Singapore National Day Parade 2015 by Sunny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Torre Latinoamericana by ARBuendia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
18. Torgskräck by Anders Fredriksson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
An old lady feeding pigeons by Xuesong Liao (廖雪松）, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Gotham City, Dark City, My City by Billie Ward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Old downtown - São Paulo by Cristiana Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Regent Street Piccadilly circus by Rayan Azhari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Acqua Alta. Canale di Cannaregio, Venezia, Italia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta - joy of life by playing around, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_0433 by Mr. Mularella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Douai, France*
Pêche urbaine by Jerome Legay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Hamburg Architecture by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limburg*


Courthouse Hasselt by Nancy Van De Laarschot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Rossio Square by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Wedding director by Chris Zielecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nairobi, Kenya*
Nairobi By Irungu 4 by peter Irungu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Skyline 上海滩 by Andy Kobel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Cubes... by Ralph Spijkers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
8789-BW by Stephen Hoppe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


up & down by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Architecture trio mono 2 (explored) by Eli Friedmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baku - Azerbaijan*


Urban Wave by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Gold Souq at Dubai by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Mike Ball, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transamerica Pyramid, San Francisco, CA, USA*



Transamerica Pyramid by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

* San Francisco, CA, USA*



SF Trolly by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



Bart by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



Standing Guard by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



Embarcadero by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



---_0077 by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



_30_0115 by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



Enter Chinatown by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



Vertigo by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



SF Trolley by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



SFO Bart by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



On Market Street by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



The Choice is Yours by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Transamerica Pyramid, San Francisco, CA, USA*



Transamerica 1 by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

* San Francisco, CA, USA*



Columbus Ave by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



Embarcadero by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Grace Cathedral, San Francisco, CA, USA*
 


Grace Cathedral by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Millbrae, CA, USA*



Millbrae by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



Rainy Nights by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



LightBox by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



Urban Crossing by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oakland, CA, USA*



What Speaks to Your Soul by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



Iconic Transamerica [Explored] by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



Open City by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



Van Ness & Market by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Francisco, CA, USA*



Kearny by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca, Romania *



Commuting III.2 by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Stronghold by Peter Boehringer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

lor spirit cleansing by Peter Franc, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Caracal, Romania*



hibernale by băseşteanu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Caracal, Romania*



hibernale by băseşteanu, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lancaster, UK*



Untitled by adam6am, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, UK*



Follow The Leader by adam6am, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, UK*



Untitled by adam6am, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mold, Wales, UK*



Fun Inc. by adam6am, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, UK*



Higher Rise by adam6am, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Walking in the Light by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Black & White by Kentkenny Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Skyline de la Loma Larga by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow city at night by Stas Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
organic city view 2 by David Lurie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Erik Thorbiörnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praga - Piazza dell'Orologio by Andrea Bufalini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Crossroads and buildings in Manhattan by jaysanstudio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro 15 by Elizabeth Gaviao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
A fantasy world by Enrique Palacio S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo in Black n white by SindreCarolin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
2015-06-17-00-36-00218-1 by Sébastien Casters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Le Petit Marché by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice under water during high tide flooding by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Burj Khalifa (Dubai, U.A.E.)*
Untitled by Smillermeister, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
The Great Observer by Pekka H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Munich, Germany*
German Powerhouse Architecture by David Ramalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jiufen, Taiwan*
Taiwan no. 29 by Daniel Poon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jerusalem*
In/Out by Simon Kisner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limassol, Cyprus*
inline by Carl Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
UNITED NATIONS and other New York Icons by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valladolid, Spain*
Calle Platerias by Ivan Arribas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maribor, Slovenia*
Maribor Casino (Slovenië) by B.B. Wijdieks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Navotas city, Philippines*
good friday by Jay Señoron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Tube [explored #4] by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mt Pinatubo, Philippines*
Ansel Inspired by Frank Huang, on Flickr


----------



## Hamster333 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Wadowice, Poland*


by Hamster333


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essen - Germany*


old synagogue by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ulcinj Castle, Montenegro*
Ulcinj Castle, Montenegro by Νίκος Νιοτής, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasilia*


blcns by Zel Nunes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Passing Trams by Ian Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Sala Teatro Colón by Miguel Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Skyline Aerial Photo by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Exit by Susanne D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Musique de rue PARIS by jacky g, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Velencia - Spain*


Calatrava by night by Philippe Brunel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brisbane*


Inside Gestation (13mm) by Michael Elford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg - France*


Parlement européen Strasbourg by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Who's Up For A Swim ? by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


15/52 : Look at the sky (London) [Explored] by Hervé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bremen - Germany*


aground by Till Billy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

somewhere in Europe

Waiting for the train by Konstantin Tilberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Future in architecture by Nat.Images, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Dike by Nat.Images, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Fragments of architecture by Nat.Images, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Details of architecture 1 by Nat.Images, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Perspective by Nat.Images, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Magic flow by Nat.Images, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Minnesota, US

look up season // mpls by Ian Deloney, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

National Forum of Music by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Cottbus Technical University Library by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Washing windows one by one by Sterling Davis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Downtown LA by duncan c, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

DTLA by Jay Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Welcome To Iceland by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vienna

TheOtherEnd by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Santa Irene by Mathias Perlet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

Wilanowski Palace by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Israel

double sun [B&W] (wich one do you prefer ? color or black and white) by Ary - In the Nature with my Canon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pittsburgh, PA, US

Streaking on I-279 in #Pittsburgh (B&W) by John Duffy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
BW Warszawa by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Torre Latinoamericana by ARBuendia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Cityscape - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
names of the kingdom. by jdx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by MacPepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow weekends by Dmitri Kurochkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
amazed by George Vlachos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago, USA by Ryan Grant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Side By Side by Patrik Nygren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Roland Tanglao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Tehran from my home. by Reza Entezami mehr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Petit Palais by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Albert Memorial by Hannah Whittle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian laguna by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, France*
Nantes, la Loire by Marion Bézier, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cluj-Napoca, Romania*



Commuting IV by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York *


Brooklyn Bridge Noir @ South Street Seaport, Manhattan, NYC by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Madrid Río. Pasarelas Gemelas. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


fog subway 2 by Eli Friedmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colombo – Sri Lanka *


Colombo Black and White by Buddhika Jayawardana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Steetley beach, Hartlepool - UK*


Light, at the end of the tunnel.. by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


midtown 24mm mono by Eli Friedmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris *


Rue du Maréchal Harispe by Till Billy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Swale Borough – UK*


Sheppey Pile Up by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duisburg - Netherlands*


Tiger and Turtle- Magic Mountain. by Silvio Schemmer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville *


ark by neliO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest *


The Lion's path (Budapest) by Robin TOURNADRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin *


Fernsehturm Berlin by mimo b. rokket, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


PWCeye by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt *


MyZeil#2 by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille – france *


Un banc sur la mer by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Balade by Johan Massot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Mini flea market by stratman² (2 many pix!), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Jeux de lignes / Lines games by Donovan Balsiger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Golden Gate Istanbul by Saad Nasir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Benjamin Franklin Bridge, 2015 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Milad Tower / Tehran by Mohammad Reza Boozary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha cityscape,Black'n'white by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manama, Bahrain*
Cityscape (05) - 05Nov08, Manama (Bahrain) by philippe leroyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sharp Curve... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Barcode by Tommy Høyland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Санкт-Петербург St. Petersburg by Carl Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto B&W by Joshua Gillis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
louvre couple by Claudia Polidori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


'A bug's life' by Tim Knifton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moab –Utah – US*


Moab, Utah by Neil Walker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


bcee LE by gtaddei1 (ex gtaddei), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Basel - Switzerland*


Abstract architecture, Basel by Altug Karakoc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ausburg *


TrauDich! by sigrun_e, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hochi Minh*


Glowing City by DENNIS CHAU | FOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


The shining bridge by DENNIS CHAU | FOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Ankor B&W by Mikhail Borovkov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Cambodia B&W Collection by ImagesByKirsten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh City, Cambodia

Independence Monument (Phnom Penh) (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pet me!!! by ARBuendia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Brooklyn Bridge from the Heights by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brasilia, Brazil*


​Brasília carros no Eixo Monumental by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Panama City, Panama*


Skyline de Panamá desde el avión by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*


Salvo y edificio de vidrio by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cundinamarca, Colombia*


Colpatria B&W by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Perfil cambiante by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*


Salvo en contrapicada by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Gigantes de Reforma 3 (mono) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Landing on Newark Skyline of Lower Manhattan by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santiago, Chile*


Perfil de Las Condes by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hesse, Germany*


Frankfurt downtown skyline by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santiago, Chile*


Skyline downtown Santiago by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Skyline desde Brooklyn Heights (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Punta Reforma y Ciclistas by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


One WTC casi terminado by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


One WTC and Brooklyn bridge by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Museo Atropología by Daniel Majewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city*
City Old School by Jayantika Soni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Cheeky by Brad G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Tower of sound by Carlos Enciso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Street life by Valery Titievsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
The Neva river, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
AM--9294 by Andrew Macpherson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Bigger Badges by George Welcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
TTC & The Eaton's Centre by KMR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
205 Seconds Berlin by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
DSC_0167-002 by Mark Pilar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Ancient Roman Theater, Alexandria, Egypt by Christy Lang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
2015 Europe Trip August 10, 2015 31 by Steven Depolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Millennium Bridge by kuzyn9900, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Comino island, Malta*
Silver (Comino island - Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Little bit of Budapest by Tamara Mirianashvili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Asahibashi-Bridge (Hokkaido, Japan)*
Asahibashi-Bridge, Asahikawa on AUG 20, 2015 (14) by "Charlie", on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Gaibiel (Castellón, Spain)*


subir fotos a internet


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paris, France*



_DSC8181-1 by Dragos D., on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Rome, Italy*



street - black & white by Ľuboš Bača, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vienna, Austria*



Puddle reflections by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vienna, Austria*



over there [explored #324] by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vienna, Austria*



Along the corridor [explored #16] by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vienna, Austria*



OnTheEscalator by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Podersdorf am See, Austria*



shootings... by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vienna, Austria*



sign of spring "vespa time" [explored #14] by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Vienna, Austria*



on the www highway by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Subway station Munich, Germany*



UnderTheLight [explored #2] by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito: Plaza del Teatro by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
_DSC0634(Flickr) by Víctor H. Mora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fargo, U.S.A.*
Fargo by Tim Conway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Actors inside by .Ali Sharifan., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
SAM_3344 by Nicolas Gomez Osorio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Traditional Filipino Dugout Boat vs Yacht1 by Matt MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ankara, Turkey*
Ankara Park Traditional Turkish Vineyard House by Matt MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*
Monte Carlo Photographers by Lothar Heller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
The confluence by Dionysios Psychas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb by night by Radja Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Multi Exposure by Brad Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
20141215-untitled-0301 by guzi4real, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Greece*
Cyclist by Dimitris Moukakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit by alifawaz66, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
img018 by Alexander Lama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Skyline Aerial Photo by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Kearny by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
You should know where I'm coming from by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Plaza Bridge Exploration : August 9, 2015 by James Peltzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Untitled, © Clothilde BL/Lost In Transition by Lost In Transition Project, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Millennium B&W by Paul Andrew White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Conrad Olson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund in Shanghai上海外灘 by Francis Shum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/|\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by alpros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Chech republic*
20150723212523_0925_SLT-A99V by iLoveLilyD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape*
Among Giants by Ashley Matthew Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
names of the kingdom. by jdx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
A Night View Of Rio From Santa Teresa (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia by Jim Archer, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, England, UK*



Atrapado en ti by José Manuel Jiménez Vilaseco, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam*



P7180384.jpg by Eng Kiat Kwa, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Albi, Tarn, France*



Street view by Jean-Pierre WIART, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnessysla - Iceland*


Church Pingvellir by Jan Herremans, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Albi, Tarn, France*



Street view by Jean-Pierre WIART, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasilia*


Brasília 55 years [Cathedral of Brasília] by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasilia*


Praça dos Três Poderes, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*



Untitled by Lara G., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Libava - Latvia*


St. Nicholas Orthodox Maritime Cathedral / Liepājas Svētā Nikolaja pareizticīgo Jūras katedrāle by Vitalijs Rusanovs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ethiopia*


Erbore boys - Ethiopia - B&W by Frank Janssens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Classiebawn - Ireland*


Classiebawn (another view) by Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
The city is just mine! by Rodrigo Violante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
192A2879B by HL's Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Pond by John Bolin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Jakarta Skyline in B+W by Fenchel & Janisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
Vivir es Simple by Adolfo Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Urban outfits Bucharest by sabinadumi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa - Canada*


Supreme Court of Canada by Drummond Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Newcastle, U.K.*
Newcastle import edit by Paigemiddletonphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Gizona bere bakardadean. by Jaione Dagdrømmer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASILE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASILE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*


WALKING IN LUCERNA by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*


WALKING IN LUCERNA by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*


WALKING IN LUCERNA by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*


WALKING IN LUCERNA by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*


WALKING IN LUCERNA by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


MILAN WEEK DESIGN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


WALKING IN ZURICH by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


WALKING IN ZURICH by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


WALKING IN ZURICH by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


WALKING IN ZURICH by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


WALKING IN ZURICH by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


WALKING IN ZURICH by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

Hammersmith Bridge (Joseph Bazalgette, 1887), *London, England, UK*



South to North by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

* London, England, UK*

Blackfriars Bridge & Station, with St Paul's and the Barbican in the background


The rush past St Paul's by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zürich, Switzerland*



no train coming by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Novorossiisk, Russia*



R40-Novo-2015-June-People01 by Alex Uspeshny, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Novorossiisk, Russia*



R40-Novo-2015-JunePeople09 by Alex Uspeshny, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Novorossiisk, Russia*



R40-Novo-2015-June-People14 by Alex Uspeshny, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Novorossiisk, Russia*



R40-Novo-2015-JunePeople01 by Alex Uspeshny, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*



sw-8782 by Jan Niklas Warneck, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Salzburg, Austria*



Salzburg by Sylva Ficová, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*



sw-8594 by Jan Niklas Warneck, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*



sw-6576 by Jan Niklas Warneck, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*



sw-4263 by Jan Niklas Warneck, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, England, UK*



Rich Mix to Broadgate by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, England, UK*



A New Day Dawns by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, England, UK*



Vauxhall Bus Depot by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, England, UK*



Cantilever by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Building by Richard Allen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Back On Track by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Laundry must get done by Delia Seeberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Victoria Embankment Sphinx by Francesco Camardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg - France*


Nutria in town by Erik Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


1469 by Jan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris - La Défense - II by Rebel T2i (digital), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Wealth Under Fog by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Historical by DENNIS CHAU | FOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia - US*


Easter Island II by Henk Sijgers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Tree by Alexandre F, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Companionship by Nikolai Cortez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Positively Fourth Street by A S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Falling walls by mimo b. rokket, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


La Ruche - Paris la Défense-NB by DeFonk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Refraction... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Boris' Bikes by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


columbus night mono by Eli Friedmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


img45-012-013 by wisteri7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Urban Star War by DENNIS CHAU | FOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
DSCF1628 by victorpumaencore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila by Mahen Bala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cityscapes Mexico City Black & White Monochrome by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Church of Our Savior on the Spilled Blood by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Downtown SP by Marcus Michaelsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Transportation by Warriorwriter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Gotham City, Dark City, My City by Billie Ward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Canal Saint-Martin 1 by Jose Losada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Void by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Mickeykklee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Pleasant clicks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, France*
Metz Opera by Jean-Baptiste OLSOMMER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Oahu (Hawaii, U.S.A.)*
Waikiki at Night by sugiro15, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Ratcliffe Power Station, 3 by mike-mojopin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Departure by Tony Agramunt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mojave desert National Park, California, US

Desert Hearth by Joe Grant, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Requiescant in pace [D8D1547] by Mário T, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

parc du château. by jbi78, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Once upon a time in America by Stéphane KOCYLA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Pipes and sky by Giulio Cengarle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

See-through church by Giulio Cengarle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Estonia

Top by Giulio Cengarle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway ?

Cubism by Giulio Cengarle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest No. 19 by Santiagain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Concrete jungle ~ Can you navigate through it? by Douglas M. Paine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ***



Correction this is Sao Paulo :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
2014IR_BnW by mag.teoyong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Barangay Skyline. #CanonCaptures #RebelT3i #Photography #canon #photooftheday #kitlens #EOS #600d #Black&White #Manila #Cityscape #buildings #Landscape #PhotoEnthusiast by jessie pido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shades Of Grey Monochrome Black & White Mexico City Cityscapes Light And Shadow Architecture Architecture_bw Streetphotography by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/.\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Pierced by Patrik Nygren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Independent Arcade - Sri Lanka*


Independent Arcade, Sri Lanka by Buddhika Jayawardana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg - France*


European Parlement BW by Erik Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montpellier - France*


IMMEUBLE LE NUAGE (wide angle) by DeFonk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Goin' underground... (Frankfurt Bahnhofsbunkertunnel) by FRA TOG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Independence Square - Sri Lanka*


Independence Square by Buddhika Jayawardana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Red Junk by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


The midnight stranger by Joao Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sri Lanka*


The Hole by Buddhika Jayawardana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Into the myst by Joao Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Stop at Oriente by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


La geometria che pur informa... by Salvatore Brontolone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brisbane - Australia*


Spoke by Michael Elford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Pairlament at night by András Dömök, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Elephanta Caves, India*



visitors by Ben Witt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Cîteaux Abbey, France*


Abbaye de Citeaux , Cloître des copistes / Bourgogne , France by Ben Witt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gare du Nord, Paris, France*



gare du Nord / Paris , France by Ben Witt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Galleria Umberto I, Naples, Italy*



Galleria Umberto 1 , Napoli , Italia by Ben Witt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Maincy, Seine-et-Marne , France*



jardins vus du salon oval / gardens from inside by Ben Witt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Melbourne, Australia*



Melbourne, Australia by Ben Witt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Yuanyang Rice Terraces, China*



YuanYang , Yunnan , China by Ben Witt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Mazan Abbey, France*



Mazan Abbey / Ardèche , France by Ben Witt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Gare d'Austerlitz, Paris, France*



gare d'Austerlitz , grande halle métallique / 1865-1868 , architecte Pierre Louis Renaud by Ben Witt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Taj Mahal, Agra , India*



migration birds / Agra , India by Ben Witt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

way by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portland, England

St Andrew's Church, Portland by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Until my ghastly tale is told by Caleb4ever, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Colle di Val D'elsa by Oliver Scheuch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Castle by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Detroit, MI, US

The things one thinks on Tuesday afternoon. by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Up stairs by Der Hamlet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

time by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

shook by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

tubular by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Shades Of Grey Streetphotography Architecture_bw Architecture Mexico City Black & White Monochrome by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Streetphotography Blackandwhite Monochrome Streetphoto_bw by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Monochrome Streetphotography Mexico City Architecture Cityscape at ciudad de mexico by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City Architecture Architecture_bw Blackandwhite Cityscape Monochrome Urban Geometry Streetphotography by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Traveling NightShots Nightphotography Monochrome Blackandwhite by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Architecture Urban Geometry Monochrome Blackandwhite Traveling Film Is Not Dead by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


Light And Shadow Monochrome Architecture Black And White by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


Monochrome Black And White Light And Shadow Architecture at Amealco de Bonfil by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


Monochrome Black And White Architecture by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


Light And Shadow Blackandwhite Monochrome Taking Photos Urban Geometry Architecture Cityscapes by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Monochrome Blackandwhite Urban Geometry Cityscape Interior Architecture Architecture_bw Architecture Mexico City by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City Architecture Interior Architecture Architecture_bw Cityscape Urban Geometry Blackandwhite Monochrome Light And Shadow at El Pueblito by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City Monochrome Architecture Streetphotography Urban Geometry Cityscape by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City Interior Architecture Architecture Monochrome Black And White Blackandwhite by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Black And White Street Photography Monochrome Architecture by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IPhoneography Monochrome Black And White Street Photography at Mexico City by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Shades Of Grey Monochrome Black & White Mexico City Cityscapes Light And Shadow Architecture Architecture_bw Streetphotography by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


Architecture_bw Architectural Detail Architecture Black & White Monochrome Light And Shadow by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Tornado. Mazunte. by Arturo Zepeda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Squamish, BC by Andrew Willms, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Mexico City*_


Arrow by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


5:52 by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Torre by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Maya by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


People of the sun by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Music for a film by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Italia2005-008 by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


#iphoneonly #iphoneography #subway #streetphotography #monochrome #black&white #ciudaddemexico by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


Bernal-1010367 by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Huasca %28102 de 165%29 by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Jalisco, Mexico*_


_1040319 by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Zócalo by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Nevado by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


RealMont-34 by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Nostalgic by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Primero león...luego cordero... by Carlos Enciso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


The dog on the water by Carlos Enciso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Festival by Carlos Enciso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Las dos torres by Carlos Enciso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Lo que queda del día... by Carlos Enciso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


High Hopes by Carlos Enciso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


This is Flare! by Carlos Enciso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


El sueño de Hitchcock by Carlos Enciso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


VW by Carlos Enciso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


La Peña by Carlos Enciso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Bellas Artes y "No se olvida" by Carlos Enciso, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


4:03 p.m. by Carlos Enciso, en Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

A regal design by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Sub-surface by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

The Central Hall by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Radio Kootwijk by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Nightwalker by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wigan, England, UK*



wigan-43-Edit-3.jpg by Ian Charters, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Aspull, England, UK*



Morning Sunshine by Ian Charters, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Glasson Dock, England, UK*



glassondock-17-Edit-3.jpg by Ian Charters, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Salts Mill, Saltaire , England, UK*



Salt's Mill by Ruth, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Aspull, England, UK*



aspull-28-Edit-2.jpg by Ian Charters, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Manchester, England, UK*



manchester-114-Edit-1.jpg by Ian Charters, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wigan, England, UK*



Wigan Wallgate by Ian Charters, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wigan, England, UK*



Wigan Wallgate by Ian Charters, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Wigan, England, UK*



Wigan Wallgate by Ian Charters, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bolton, England, UK*



Concentrating by Ian Charters, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sale, Greater Manchester, England, UK*



sale-125-Edit-1.jpg by Ian Charters, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sale, Greater Manchester, England, UK*



sale-1-Edit-4.jpg by Ian Charters, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Sale, Greater Manchester, England, UK*



sale-3-Edit-5.jpg by Ian Charters, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Linz, Austria*



DSC_5992_3 infrared color by Haziret Erdal, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Granada, Spain*



Reflections In The Courtyard by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Freiburg, Germany*



towards the tracks by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Milano, Italy*



Milano by Geoff MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Hikkaduwa,Sri Lanka *



Reunion Or Farewell? by TablinumCarlson, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dijon, France*



A vélo , à Dijon by krystinemoessner, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, England, UK*



Reflections by Jonathan Hoitinga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Broadbeach *


The Concrete Monster by Michael Elford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


tempodrom by Andreas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Cityscape - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


DSC_2276 by Francesco Borghesan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malmo - Sweden*


Reflektion by Jimmy Vai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati, Philippines by Andrea Dizon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Minería y Plaza Manuel Tolsá by NOE PARRA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Baku


Shirvanshahs' Gates by Dragonovski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Expo MRT Station, Singapore by Mac Qin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Skyline by ILTO Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Palazzo Lombardia by Carolina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Minor earth, major sky by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


The Harbor Drive Pedestrian Bridge, San Diego by The Passion of Light captured by Patrick Schoerg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Rush hour by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bathwick - UK*


Bath Abbey (ceiling) by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Doors to mist by Joao Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Prohibido fijar carteles by Emilio Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


gare centrale, Bruxelles by Patrick Marioné - thanks for > 1.2M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape*
Fire Station by Mind/Portal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
El cielo de Varsovia by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey Centro by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow river by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Concrete jungle ~ Can you navigate through it? by Douglas M. Paine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
The Ritz Carlton Berlin by Danny Schulz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Lampião by Alexandre Zoppa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Enjoying the city landscape from the car, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by maria manuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
. by Carla Siqueira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
duomo milano carmen fiano by shots of carmen fiano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
19082015-IMG_4990 by adrien lefevre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Algiers, Algeria*
Algiers Street 2 by Air Vé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
HC9Q8684-1a by rod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
isola di san michele, venice by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta city, Malta by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Flash by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Perú*
A sunny day in winter / Un día de sol en invierno by DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Naked Streets by Lester Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jersey city, U.S.A.*
Jersey City by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The night is coming by Anna Shtraus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Emir’s Ambition by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame by Eddy Dubois, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brandenburg, Germany*


Church of Peace by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veracruz, Mexico*


Catemaco, Veracruz by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Arabesco by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


El Albaicín by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Simply Berlin by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


The Last Day Of The Year 2009 by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Estado Libre y Soberano de Oaxaca by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Sol by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


ADO by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Sierra Volcánica Transversal by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Carretera Federal 135D by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veracruz, Mexico*


Naranjas de Martinez de la Torre VER. by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Sierra Madre del Sur by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


On the way to Puebla by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Between Italy and Switzerland*


Lago Maggiore by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Grupo Anáhuac by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Santuario de Nuestra Señora del Carmen by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Cocina Española by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Rosenthaler Strasse by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


El Carmen by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


El Carmen by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Juego del Volador by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Aswan, Egypt*


Cruise on the nile by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Cityscape - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shades Of Grey Monochrome Black & White Mexico City Streetphotography by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Missing by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Date Vendor by Mark Coggins, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luxor, Egypt*


Egypt - Ägypten by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Palacio de Minería y Plaza Manuel Tolsá by NOE PARRA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


METROBUS by NOE PARRA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


FAROL DRAGON ALADO by NOE PARRA, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


La Catrina by NOE PARRA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2a7_DSC2383 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20150805-IMG_9550.jpg by Matthias Durstewitz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Sans titre by laurent Bertrais, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stonington Maine, USA*









Grey Foggy Day by david constance, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Minihic-sur-Rance (35), France*









Le "bateau ivre" qui a trop bu ! The "drunken boat" who drank too much ! by Pierrick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dinard (35), France*









Que serait Dinard sans ses villas ? / What would Dinard without its villas ? by Pierrick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









BILD2091 by xr Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiume degli indiani (Unknown place)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/valeriosantagostino/14839089099/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nancy, France*
Arc Héré at Place Stanislas - Nancy, France by Maira Wenzel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Sofia downtown by Georgi C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edirne, Turkey*
(2015 02 26-27) Edirne by cihat ertem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt am Main BW-1 by Mira Bara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb by night by Radja Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Kenny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane from the river on an overcast day by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.0.5.6. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Macedonia reg.*
White Tower by Konstantinos Arvanitis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Kiev generations by chat des Balkans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Ship by Kenny Hindgren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Urban geometry. by Francesco Morleo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm by Stefanny Arias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Walking along Karl Johans gate in Oslo, Norway by Emilio Santacoloma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Caminho para o Poder / Path to Power by André Felipe Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasilia-DF-Brasil by Bruno Gerude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sapporo, Japan*
Hokkaido by Erika Low, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Untitled by Bruno Gennaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles by Kevin D. Haley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Marina City Chicago River II M by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dark Light - III by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Francesca Raffetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


023 by andrew palmer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



IMGP3262.JPG by Chris Morley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


030 by andrew palmer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coogee Beach - Australia*


Coogee Beach Sunrise BW by Jack Chauvel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Maria di Porto Novo, Marche - Italy*


DSC_7340a by Adelmo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Early morning in Paris by Ted Drake, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai *


Pudong by Creative Destruction Asia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wiscosin River Valley - US*


Wisconsin River Valley - B&W by tgiacb717, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Donges - France*


Early morning Loire by Tadgh Ó Maoildearg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington*


Reflecting Pool at Dawn, January 2013 by Tim Thulson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ft Lauderdale - US*


Predawn Crimsons Mono by Andy Royston (Fort Lauderdale Sun project), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai 124 by John Kosmopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


State Pier #39 by dennis lawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
fireworks_Budapest by Vanda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

BC, Canada

Driving Back Saturday by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Llandudno Pier by Max Gor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Cluster R by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Peoplez be walkin by Pedro Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Dare by Pedro Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

In hiding by Pedro Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Walter Mitty was here by Pedro Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Pattern by Pedro Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Inside by Pedro Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Seahorse by Pedro Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Louisiana, USA*


band of brothers by Christos P, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Louisiana, USA*


when the saints go marching in by Christos P, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Louisiana, USA*


nola silhouttes by Christos P, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


liverpool street station by Christos P, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pernambuco, Brazil*


Fernando de Noronha, PE. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ceara, Brazil*


Aquiraz,CE. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


paris by Christos P, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arequipa, Peru*


Maca by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuzco, Peru*


Raqchi by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Galería de los Uffizi by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Camposanto by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Florencia desde Michelangelo by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Cortona by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Umbria, Italy*


San Franciso en Asís by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Duomo de Massa Marittima by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Engelgasse by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cairo, Egypt*


Al-Aqmar by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Velero en Nueva York by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Giza, Egypt*


Esfinge y Keops by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cairo, Egypt*


Bein Al-Qasrin by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luxor, Egypt*


Hatshepsut by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canary Islands, Spain*


Iglesia de Santiago by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Skyline del Midtown by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Metlife sobre Chrysler by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


Roterdã. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Turtle Pond by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Isla de Ellis by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Flatiron by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Quinta Avenida desde el Empire by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


San Patricio by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


Segovia en invierno by Guillén Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Holland, Netherlands*


Van Gogh Museum, Museumplein. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Holland, Netherlands*


Amsterdam Centraal Station. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Holland, Netherlands*


Van Gogh Museum, Museumplein. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hesse, Germany*


Gerechtigkeitsbrunnen (fonte da justiça). by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Escultura "Berlin", Tauentzien Strasse. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berliner Dom, Am Lustgarten. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Unter den Linden. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Tour Eiffel. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Ile de France, France*_


Tour Eiffel. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France*


Tour Eiffel. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France*


Hôtel des Invalides, Paris. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


A Loba Capitolina, Campidoglio. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


ll Colosseo. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Castell de Montjuic. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


hOmEnAtgE A lA nAtAcIO, 2004, EscUlTOr AlfrEdO lAnz. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Ile de France, France*_


Tour Eiffel. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buca S. Petronio *
Ristorante in galleria a Bologna, Italy









https://www.flickr.com/photos/christian-tomasi/14812222069/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urbana - US*


Clouds over Urbana Illinois by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Prisionera by Tarmacito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Al menos da sombra by F. Antolín Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Pajar, Canary Island - Spain*


Cementera de Arguineguín by Jose Luis Santana ( Willy Santana), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Dejarse llevar por la corriente by Guillermo Moratalla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


PLAÇA REIAL by SANDRA AGUILAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valladolid - Spain*


Caballería by Juan Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Tourists by Mind/Portal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Donas by Carlos Enciso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome, May 2015 by Marios Visvardis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
L2120071 by Athena Gala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
*** by Misha Sokolnikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Métro. Moscou by Yulia Ammour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuscany - Italy*


La vida sobre dos ruedas by Jose, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Do not turn your back to the photographer by crisdefortuny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
B&W by josephzohn | flickr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Palmas, Canary Island - Spain*


Bubble men by Paco TeGe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Coral by Jose Losada, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*France*









Sans titre by laurent Bertrais, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Esplanade by kenneth neo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*these are the stairs to the biggest library of Munich, Germany*









the man on the stairs by Markus Koller, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Adrift by Andrea LD, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Curve, my take on what is a popular subject in Plymouth. UK*









Curve by Martin Mattocks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Albolafia Mill on the Guadalquivir River with Roman Bridge Córdoba Spain*









Albolafia Mill on the Guadalquivir River with Roman Bridge Córdoba Spain in Black and White by mbell1975, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bronson Canyon, CA. USA*









9521n-Edit-Edit-EditSep by Archie Tucker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Terreiro Do Paco (Palace Terrace) in Lisbon. Portugal*









Corridor by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tramonto in portovecchio, Italy*









Tramonto in portovecchio by PAOLO PERCO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rochefort (17), France*









L’Hermione de La Fayette s'expose à la galerie by Pierrick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flock in savannah @Ngorongoro, Tanzania*









Flock in savannah @Ngorongoro by Murat Küçükefe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ooh Aah Point - South Kaibab Trail, USA*









Ooh Aah Point - South Kaibab Trail by Catalin Vasile Tudora, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boston's Public Garden, USA*









Boston's Public Garden by Dana Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Rochelle (17), France*









"L'océan Atlantique semble l'aduler" - Port de la Rochelle by Pierrick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rainbow-rise over Bryce Canyon, USA*









Rainbow-rise over Bryce Canyon by Catalin Vasile Tudora, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A long daytime exposure of Staithes village converted to mono, UK*









Overlooked by Nick Hill, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









Fishless by Soundivad, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aberdeen, Scotland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dazza1040/14717028990/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore*
Lines by Kester Chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Skyline by fisheyes21, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Untitled by Evgeniya Salomatina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_1158 by Per-Erik Östling (Currently reorganizing my account), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
IMG_7077 by Allvartrice, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid Pza. Callao 2015 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Untitled by Jesse Michalski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Catedral de São Pedro de Alcântara (Petropolis, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris sera toujours Paris by blackwarrior57, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalajara - Mexico*


Mesa (No. 310 - 76430059) by Candy Tale, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


................... by Eugenio Rojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Grotta della Poesia: Diving by Simona De Vincenzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
The swimming Venice by Alex Moore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kerela - India*


Old Work Boats, Kerela, India by Martin Zell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Gzira city, Malta by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chesapeake Bay - US*


Old Work Boats, Chesapeake Bay, USA by Martin Zell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


DSC04338 by B-612, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wistow Canal *



Wistow Canal by Julia Julia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burji Khalifa by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bianes - Spain*


_MG_8037 by cesc casals, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Carnets de voyage (2) by julie martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haeinsa - South Korea*


Misty morning by Ani Lputian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Spring It On by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Jules Willoughby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Strange weather by Alessandro Sartori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Rainier - US*


Mt Rainier National Park by mkc609, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elgol - UK*


Storm Front by Alan Johnstone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_W0Y9379 by TING WEI LI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lussan - France*


Lussan, Gard, France. by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


The Arch. by Barry Lowman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cefalu - Italy*


cefalù e il suo duomo by Gaetano Sanlorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zierikzee - Netherlands*



Castle gate Netherlands - Zierikzee by Thomas S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki at Night by sugiro15, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
A-00002-DSC_3789 by Juti Noppornpitak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Weidach, Germany*









Spiegelung im Altwasser by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Passau - Rathausplatz, Germany*









Dunkle Wolken überm Rathaus by Helmut Reichelt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Neuchâtel rivière, France*









Chute lente by Pierre-Alain Berger, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pismo Dunes Nature Preserve - San Luis Obispo County, California. USA*









Guadalupe-Nipomo Dunes by Spencer Dybdahl Riffle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&w edit of an old fave (Unknown place)*









The dancer 2 by steve christian, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









_IMG6701 by kjell nyman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Where is the true? by bruno, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Rochelle (17), France*









"L'océan Atlantique semble l'aduler" - Port de la Rochelle by Pierrick, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









L1000138 by yang david, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monastery / Monastère Valle de Los Caidos, Spain*









DSC_2936 by iulian nistea, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florida (USA)*









Florida #21 - got it... by Martin Weibel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanah_Lot_and_the_Sea, Indonesia*









Tanah_Lot_and_the_Sea by Daniel Hard, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ship at the Bol harbour - Island Brac, Croatia*









BIBE by Niksha Jphoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerta en Los Arcos B&N, Spain*









Puerta en Los Arcos B&N by joselu86, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seljalandsfoss, Iceland*









Seljalandsfoss by luca paramidani, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*125th Street Subway Station @ Manhattanville, NYC. USA*









125th Street Subway Station @ Manhattanville, NYC by Axel Taferner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Graffiti / Street Art @ Bushwick, Brooklyn, NYC. USA*









Graffiti / Street Art @ Bushwick, Brooklyn, NYC by Axel Taferner, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dedovsk, Russia*



vdn_ 20150108_111691 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dedovsk, Russia*



vdn_ 20150108_111646 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dedovsk, Russia*



vdn_20150724_149546 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Dedovsk, Russia*



vdn_20150724_149837 by Vadim Razumov, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Passau, Germany*



Treppauf oder treppab? by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest, Hungary*



Suit up! by Károly Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Diego, USA*



Around San Diego: Rides -12 by Richard Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Diego, USA*



Around San Diego: Rides-3 by Richard Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Diego, USA*



Around San Diego: Bike, Men and Poles by Richard Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Diego, USA*



Around San Diego: Through Bars - 51 by Richard Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Diego, USA*



Around San Diego: Abandoned by Richard Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Diego, USA*



Around San Diego Comic Con2015-13 by Richard Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*San Diego, USA*



Around San Diego: Comic Con2015-79 by Richard Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Seattle, USA*



Biking throughout by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Budapest, Hungary*



reflections by Károly Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hunters Beach, Acadia, Maine, USA*









Hunters Beach, Acadia by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan Pano...NY, USA*









Manhattan Pano... by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Covington, Kentucky, USA*









Roebling Bridge... by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pigeon Point, California. USA*









Pigeon Point, California by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nobska Lighthouse, Cape Cod, MA. USA*









Nobska Lighthouse, Cape Cod by Monsoon Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning mist still covering a part of the mountains. slowly moving down into the valley.
Indonesia*









The Mist Fills by BoXed_FisH, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The race (Unknown place)*









The race by Christian, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chioggia Venezia, Italy*









Chioggia Venezia by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Red Arrows ,RAF Scampton , 8-8-2014*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/windoze11/14862370865/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Provence region – France*


Provence Region by Anthony Armstrong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Seattle by Anthony Armstrong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln – Germany*


Untitled by Mike Stach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bianes – Spain*


_MG_8025 by cesc casals, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Three Brothers by Miriam Corona, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atlanta – US*


Atlanta -Land of Coke by kevin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pays de la Loire – France*


Couleurs de la #Sarthe entre #Maresché et #BeaumontsurSarthe un dimanche au bord de la rivière #PaysdelaLoire by Anthony Catel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cork – UK*


"Kindred Spirits" Choctaw sculpture- Midleton by Court Richards, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yokohama – Japan*


From Landmark by Xalikot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norfolk – UK*


Castle Rising Castle #1 by Jason Rodhouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw *


Happy Skyscraper Day! by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge dominates by Micky 'MJ' Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
passanti by Davide Serafin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marsalforn, Malta*
Marsalforn Flats by David.Owens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest-24 by Charlie Jennings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandra bridge (Ottawa, Canada)*
4:44:44 AM by Jason Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edinburgh to Reading ,Doncaster ,9-8-2014, Scotland*









Cross Country Voyager ,221124 1V85 0700 Edinburgh to Reading ,Doncaster ,9-8-2014 by Brian Hall, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Robin Hood's Bay. UK*









Robin Hood's Bay. by David Friar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biltmore Hotel ..USA*









Biltmore Hotel .. by Peter Alba Solano, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ely Cathedral (Unknown place)*









Ely Cathedral by Michael Oakes, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Applecross Bay, Scotland*









Applecross Bay by Rob Brooks, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le bout du tunnel (France)*









Le bout du tunnel !!!!!! by bernard jourdain, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Brooklyn, New York, USA*









G Train @ Gowanus, Brooklyn, NYC (MTA - Culver Viaduct - Smith & 9th Street Subway Station - IND Culver Line) by Axel Taferner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castillo de la Mota 1 B&N, Spain*









Castillo de la Mota 1 B&N by joselu86, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Duoyishu Monochrome*









Duoyishu Monochrome by Paul Mullins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fitzrovia, London. UK*









Worship by Puértolas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









heritage by Sherry, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin, Germany, 2014*









NOFAC.ES 33 by Mario Sixtus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Romenia*









in single file (b&w) [EXPLORE - Jun,27th, 2014] by Daniel Necula, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*unknown place*









L1685283 by yang david, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old San Juan, Puerto Rico*









#Puertorico in Pictures ORophotos http://www.orlando-rodriguez.com by Orlando Rodríguez, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perth, Australia*
Black Swans along the Swan River by Aaron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Waterfront Centre, Vancouver (HDR) by Jenea Medina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Rue Montgrand Marseille by Barrat Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Busan, South Korea*
The Secluded View by Baron Reznik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Downtown SP by Marcus Michaelsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Skyline Aerial Photo by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Naked Streets by Lester Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Dhows by Chris Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sharp Curve... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, Such A Lovers Place, by Yannick Bondabou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Peru*


Untitled by Luis Eduardo Sandoval Bavaresco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uyuni - Bolivia*


CEMENTERIO DE TRENES by Alfonso Herias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires* 


Cementerio de la Recoleta, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Carlos Adampol Galindo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Paz - Bolivia*


CIUDAD by Alfonso Herias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Machu Picchu - Peru*


Escaleras Machupichu by Antonio Russo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota *


Bogota by hernan navarro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ruta 859 by Gerardo Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antofagasta - Chile*


IMG_1167 by seb et véro pernet/rolland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atacama - Chile*


IMG_1013 by seb et véro pernet/rolland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Todos los Santos Lake - Chile*


Petrohue by Ricardo Rocha Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ushuaia - Argentina*


Suspiro by Rodrigo Arbex Cisman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leyva - Colombia*


Sunset in Villa de Leyva, Boyaca, Colombia by Nelson Eduardo Guzman Cortes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Argentina*


El ventisquero del famoso Perito Moreno, Argentina by Pierre BARBIER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Machu Pichu - Peru*


Inca's time machine by danieltoror, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


o cristo redentor by Mike Slichenmyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chonchi - Chile*


IMG_1881 by seb et véro pernet/rolland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lima - Peru*


Playa en Lima-Perú by Hilcias Salazar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Tirano Beach, Margarita Island - Venezuela*


Playa El Tirano, Isla de Margarita, Venezuela by Laura Domínguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito *


Teleférico Quito by Alejandro Arango, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cusco - Peru*


Plaza de armas en Cusco by Juan Batman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
#beirut #lebanon in 2012 by yamen almoghrabi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Unique New Orleans by Shane Adams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Parque Fundidora by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Singapore Waterfront by Annie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Woman by Mauricio Duque Arrubla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York Skyline! by Christine Zenino, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abstract art - Gaudi [ Explored 09/08/2014 ] 
Palma, Cathedral. By Gaudi. Impressive. Spain*









Abstract art - Gaudi [ Explored 09/08/2014 ] by Mathieu Thiebaut, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









MKirby-2014-Jul-29-6897-Edit.jpg by Mark Kirby, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome by night, Italy*









Rome by night by Giorgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









https://www.facebook.com/DidierBoninPhotographie by Didier Bonin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome HDR*









Rome HDR by Nicholas Thompson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ay 2014, Ivana Franka Str. and Hotel Ln. junction, Chernivtsi, Ukraine*









Morning Walks III by Alec, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









The realm of light and modernity (I) by Mohammad Rafiee, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York Busy Streets. USA*









New York Busy Streets by James Hillman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wrapped bales, Switzerland*









Wrapped bales by Peter Hosey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cedar Ridge on South Kaibab Trail, USA*









Cedar Ridge on South Kaibab Trail by Catalin Vasile Tudora, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giger Bar - Switzerland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/le-bon-docteur-dave/14840773214/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Oberoi Hotel & Business Centre, Dubai, UAE*



Reflective Angle... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Antwerp, Belgium*



Poke by Thomas Geiregger, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*



Rolex by Thomas Geiregger, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*



Believe the hype by Thomas Geiregger, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Salzburg, Austria*



Lonely road by Thomas Geiregger, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Antwerp, Belgium*



B22 by Thomas Geiregger, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Salzburg, Austria*



O / by Thomas Geiregger, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Salzburg, Austria*



13:14 by Thomas Geiregger, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*



Postman by Thomas Geiregger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
GEDC0300 by MAHM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Circle Line on Hudson by Luke Stryker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Travail à la chaine by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
"Venice never quite seems real, but rather an ornate film set suspended on the water." by Giuliana Scaramuzzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
_DSC2397 by Dario Cardone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, France*
Vaux le Vicomte by Gencive de Truie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night (Duna View) by Yiannis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Yemen*


Yemen's Cycling Team by Joe Sheffer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Concarneau - France*


pig by suricate quatrevingtsept, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Yemen*


Camel herd b and w by Lois Bridenback, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Al Hajjarah - Yemen*


Al Hajjarah by Troy Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


878 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hadhramaut - Yemen*


Terrasse de la Mosquée by davidchantoiseau.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


398 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dubai - Burj Khalifa by night by Thomas G., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sana*


161-12 by tarkus44, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tis Abay - Ethiopia*


Blue Nile Falls - Tis Abay (Ethiopia) by Desc/Em, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kenya*


Cheetah by Valentin JOLIVET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waterval Boven - South Africa*


South Africa Waterval Boven 21st May 1982 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Brussels Flower Carpet - 15 August- 19 August 2012 - Africa this year's theme by Andre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


Un lit de nuages. by Florian Ziwek, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amazonas, Brazil*


Cruise Tabatinga To Manaus, Day 2, Amazon River, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Must Fly by Nigel Jones LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amazonas, Brazil*


Cruise Tabatinga To Manaus, Day 2, Amazon River, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Con todo lujo de detalle by Víctor Usieto, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amazonas, Brazil*


Cruise Tabatinga To Manaus, Day 1, Amazon River, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Place de L'Étoile (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amazonas, Brazil*


Cruise Tabatinga To Manaus, Day 1, Amazon River, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Heartbeat II by Darren Wilkin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amazonas, Brazil*


Cruise Tabatinga To Manaus, Day 1, Amazon River, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amazonas, Colombia*


Leticia, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Singapore street II by Kai Lehmann [thank you for 320.000 views], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Manual Laundry by Bhuvnesh Mutha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peak District - UK*


The Ridge by Scott Hammond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cúpula de catedral y Torre Latinoamericana by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest Scene - Budapešť scéna by Franklin B Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
night pedestrian crossing by Alexey Zaxaroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Skeppsholmen and 3-Masted Sailing Ship, af Chapman by Steve Bunting, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amazonas, Colombia*


Excursion Zacambu, Leticia, Colombia/Peru/Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Carolina, US

Waiting by !Simmetry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Carolina, US

Rollers Meet Sky by !Simmetry, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Classic Lexington Avenue (B&W) by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Classic Guggenheim by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Iceland*


plow for hire by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hitchcock Staircase Getaway by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Connecticut, USA*


Heublein Winter by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Gray days ... by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Santa Catarina, Brazil*


Florianópolis B&W by Dircinha ....., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore streets*
Tourists by Mind/Portal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
El cielo de Varsovia by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Não falo nada.....só óleo. by Jotabe Arantes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mojave desert, Ca - US*


Empty Welcome by Ernie Viskupic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Rising Tide by Melanie Stanton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Austrian Pavilion by Chiara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nadra - India*


Shades by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ You can see those flickr photos? I can not see them


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris, rue Berthe (Montmartre) by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ You can see those flickr photos? I can not see them



I can see all pics so far... any problem?


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gers - France*


Termes tower - Gers - France by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by MaurIF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jose l. said:


> I can see all pics so far... any problem?


Now are OK; but few minutes ago was not


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Walk in the City Sunday 1 March 2015 (7) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Finisterre - France*


La pointe by Jacques Isner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Mall by StudioZombi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paestum, Campania - Italy*


Paestum by Antonio Berni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Friday afternoon, Stockholm city by Lennart Hansson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Where screams come true by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
32 by Falevian -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City Skyline - Financial District Skyscrapers by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaipur - India*


Neighborhood Jaipur by Martin Zell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


Vieux Lyon by Chris Maris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
March 16 by Julia Miranda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Chech republic*
Prague by Robert Lawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Chech republic*
Národka by Jan Karafiát, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salzburg, Austria*

Coat Rack Jazz by Thomas Geiregger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Passau, Germany*

Roller fahr'n by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany - Italy*


full summer in tuscany by fabrizio dardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Behuard - France*


Béhuard by Anthony Luco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Noir, July 2015 by nils_gilman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Warren Street - 187/365 by Barney Moss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Selfie in Campania - Italy*


People....Shaka ?! by Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Brouillard sur la vallée by Mr MyZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Croatia*


What Lies Beneath by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_8822 by Laith Shanshal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Babelaw - UK*


Let's Roll by Uillihans Dias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumbria - UK*


A Coming Storm by Ed Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yokohama - Japan*


Landmark by Xalikot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Ferris Wheel by Jesper Hedin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Maintaining The Glow by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Cluster X by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Jenga Blocks by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Wilaha (Explored, thank you!!!) by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Interdimensional Rift by Skuggzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Art's College - 20 by Rajesh Pamnani, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Copenhagen Opera House / IV by George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Techno Bandito by Skuggzi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Parana, Brazil*


Garden - The Euro Royal by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Parana, Brazil*


Classic Bus by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Parana, Brazil*


Viação Garcia 8611 by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Parana, Brazil*


Bruges Island / The Euro Royal (Londrina / PR / Brasil) by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Parana, Brazil*


Lago Igapó (Londrina-PR) by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Parana, Brazil*


Lago Igapó (Londrina-PR) by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Parana, Brazil*


Câmara Municipal de Curitiba by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Parana, Brazil*


Large lake towers by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Parana, Brazil*


Call-box (Sercomtel) by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Parana, Brazil*


Dam lake (Igapó lake) by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paraiba, Brazil*


Faculdade de Direito da Paraíba (João Pessoa-PB) by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paraiba, Brazil*


Centro Histórico - Historic Center (João Pessoa-PB) by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Paraiba, Brazil*


Estação Cabo Branco – Ciência, Cultura e Artes (João Pessoa-PB) Oscar Niemeyer Project by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pernambuco, Brazil*


Praia de Boa Viagem (Recife-PE) by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pernambuco, Brazil*


Palácio da Justiça (Recife-PE) by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bahia, Brazil*


Portuguese Nau by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio Grande do Norte, Brazil*


Keep walking by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Parana, Brazil*


BW Ferris Wheel by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Parana, Brazil*


Railway Museum of Curitiba by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Parana, Brazil*


Federal University of Paraná by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Godolphin and Latymer School, built in 1861. London, UK*









The Godolphin and Latymer School, built in 1861. by Alex Abian, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Born To Be Wild... [Tsukiji Market, Tokyo - Japan]*









Born To Be Wild... [Tsukiji Market, Tokyo - Japan] by Alex Abian, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Textures of the East, London, UK*









Textures of the East by Alex Abian, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*East London in Black and White, UK*









East London in Black and White by Alex Abian, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Denmark*









ø by Nicolas Bistarelli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Denmark*









ø by Nicolas Bistarelli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









09022014-DSCF2792 by Nicolas Bistarelli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Denmark*









black and white fuji x100black and white fuji x100 by Nicolas Bistarelli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lorient, Bretagne, France*









LO 193753 - LO 554658 by Pierre Fouquet, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ISKON B&W*









ISKON B&W by sandeep MM, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bassin d'Arcachon, France*









blockhaus-10 by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frigiliana, Andalusia, Spain*









en la esquina de un callejón by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frigiliana, Andalusia, Spain*









ruelle-3 by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toboggan sanguinet, Aquitaine, France*









Toboggan sanguinet by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









Sous le pont de de Pierre by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









impasse by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porte de Bourgogne, Bordeaux, France"*









Porte de Bourgogne by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stonehenge 2014*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14823967694/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Captured by the dark by TK Fotoart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki - Finland*


Nest Builder by Harri_1970, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ciklops virs Jelgavas by Andis Svare, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Setubal - Portugal*


Etroite... by Lollivier Stéphane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Storm Warning by Igor Prahin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*

manchester-114-Edit-1.jpg by Ian Charters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalkan, Turkey*
Kalkan by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Andando por los cerros by Marian Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


Forder Viaduct by Steve Lavelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Minería y Plaza Manuel Tolsá by NOE PARRA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orense - Spain*


2974-Ponte do Milenio (Ourense) by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ourense - Spain*


Seen in Orense, Galicia, España. Concello. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Lights of the bridge by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ourense - Spain*


Seen in Orense, Galicia, España. Luís Borrajo escultor. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Pont Alexandre III: Cherub by Rafa Esteve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ourense - Spain*


week 47/52: Praza do ferro by Antonio L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Karlov Most -Puente de Carlos Praha-Praga Republica CHeca by ESTEFAN MAUZNER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ourense - Spain*


Ponte Romana de Ourense en Branco e negro e cun halo. by Alberte Couto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Times Square by DAVID Swift, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auvillar - France*


The Grain Market by Hervé BRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York Broadway by Christoph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snoqualmie Waterfall, Wa - US*


Snoqualmie Waterfall, 6501 Railroad Ave SE Snoqualmie, Washington, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite Park - US*


No One Can Miss - Yosemite National Park, California by dlau Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Fallen -From the Butoh series, "Remembering You"- (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9170748-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ourense - Spain*


Una vista hermosa by Amio Cajander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Deprisita... by Virginia Seguí, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Centered 2, Chicago by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


L1011055 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, Seine by P-O Alfredsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Waiting at tables by Jon Dickins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Stranger by Willem Lombard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saxon - Switzerland*


along the river by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
LG G4 by vincent2167, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Greece*
DSC_0611 by Andreas K, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Sisters by António Alfarroba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

out on a limb by s o u l s preacher [ p i x e l ], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Luminous Divinity by Bob Cammarata, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

Berlin Tempelhof by Turnvater Janosch, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto Cathedral, Portugal*









Porto Cathedral, Portugal by Francisco Aragão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral de Brasília, Brazil*









Catedral de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eiffel Tower, Paris. France*









Eiffel Tower, Paris by Francisco Aragão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Igreja Matriz de Nossa Senhora do Rosário - Pirenópolis, Goiás. Brazil*









Igreja Matriz de Nossa Senhora do Rosário - Pirenópolis, Goiás by Francisco Aragão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pavé grosse cloche, Bordeaux, France*









Pavé grosse cloche by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landscape (Unknown place)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/archiet/14820318421/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Analog Stuff_Berliner-Hinterhof by Gerd Greczka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mar del Plata - Argentina*


Fin de un día de playa by Alberto Amura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Silos by Michael Jardeen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morelia - Mexico*


MORELIA, MEXICO by jose juan zavala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow* 


Glasgow Cathedral by Andy Gallacher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Shanghai Jin Mao Tower, Lujausway by Les Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


Emerald City by Bent Hermit Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Kent to Essex by Kelvin Trundle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_2207j by Mauro Costantino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ouro Preto - Brazil*


Bubble blower by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg - Germany*


Hamburg by Petra Morgenroth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Route 93, Arizona - US*


Neither Rain nor Snow by Philip Lo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


summer in the river by Philippe Gillotte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Queensboro Bridge, NY. by gastelummoller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Two Three Island - UK*


It's not dark yet but it's gettin' there. by bainebiker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Untitled by Adrian Mitu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La fontaine et le grand Hotel du parc thermal de Vittel 88 by Mr MyZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto *


20150728. An intricate ceiling at Sam Pollock Square in Toronto’s Brookfield Place (Architect Santiago Calatrava, c.1992). by Vik Pahwa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Le Mercato dei Traiano by night. Rome, novembre 2014 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tiradentes - Brazil*


Historic city by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

We All Shine On by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cathedral Basilica of Saints Peter and Paul in Philadelphia, PA, US

Cathedral of Saints Peter and Paul by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

The Green-Wood Cemetery - New York City by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Irish Hunger Memorial by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Helsinki Cathedral by .Fabio_S., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mexico

Mi casa, el universo by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Corno Piccolo #2 by Yuri Tani, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

Kio towers... by gazpachita28, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

The Majestic by don jensen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Zoo Portraits 2 by don jensen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC_0337 by Yuri Tani, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Chiesa N.S. di Fatima, San Vittorino by Yuri Tani, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Redentore by Yuri Tani, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Sacro Speco by Yuri Tani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha, Qatar*


MIA by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


_A7A4718-Edit by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne – Australia*


The Giant Roadblock by Michael Elford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao – Spain*


"La variante ovoide de la desocupación de la esfera" de Jorge Oteiza by Emilio Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oakland - US*


Oakland Bay Bridge by The Passion of Light captured by Patrick Schoerg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


roosevelt island density 105mm by Eli Friedmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao – Spain*


Calatrava by Emilio Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veneto*


Giorgione by librasergio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aracena – Spain*


Aracena by Jose Losada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Poder escrito by Omar Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


DE 3 A 71 #1 by Omar Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Juazeiro do Norte – Brazil*


Juazeiro do Norte - CE. by Mailson Maia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monforte D’alba – Italy*


Ethereal by Fulvio Spada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by librasergio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fontana dell'ovato. by Fabio Cecchin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris - vue de la Tour Montparnasse by DeFonk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essen – Germany*


Business as usual by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bavelaw Castle – UK*


Let's Roll by Uillihans Dias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Where is she? by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Paris*
> 
> 
> Paris - vue de la Tour Montparnasse by DeFonk, on Flickr


:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Untitled by Brett McConnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason Rawls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai seafront BW by Katy Davison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Saint-Germain des Prés by Jean-Michel VOLAT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*


Hippies by Imhm13, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


En las afueras 16 by Francisco Guardado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcience - Spain*


Castillo de Barcience by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


arriba abajo by Ricardo Munive, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


COLLIOURE BLACK AND WHITE by patrick roger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vigo - Spain*


Subida al faro by A. del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fairytale by Pituton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Iluminación VI by rosa algorri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melilla - Spain*


La avenida: no hay color by Jose Luis Sanchez Alcaraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaoxing - China*


Luxun native place (Shaoxing) by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo*


Holmenkollen Ski Jump by Anders Heli Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Times Square by Marco Gudiel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sunny Valley - US*


Sunny Valley by Valerio Pastro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oregon - US*


New Tomorrow by obscurantik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Licata - Italy*


BAROCCO SICILIANO - LICATA by Domenico Baiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montelera - Italy*


L'impeto della Natura by Loris Paleari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goterborg *


Göteborg by Filip Markhed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada - Spain*


La Alhambra by Daniel López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kiss by Jessi Jott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blankenhornsberg - Germany*


St. Stephan. by sherifx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cityscapes Mexico City Black & White Monochrome Architecture by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
BANGKOK À LA VOLÉE ! by Fo†om∆†om (Thomas Ribes), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Happy Skyscraper Day! by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco downtown by Vladimir Meciar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Lapa, São Paulo - Brasil by Bruno Nogueirão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Robert Brands, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
VALENTISKÁ [PRAHA] by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
**TRIBUTE IN LIGHTS AS SEEN FROM 23RD ST.** by ~*THAT KID RICH*~, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Samy St Clair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
! Place-Ville-Marie by thefotografer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona - La Boqueria VII (B&W) by Andreas Krenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Tour Eiffel No. 2 by Marcel Lewandowsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Reflections by Carmine Contrafatto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seine River - Île de la Cité, Paris, France*









Seine River - Île de la Cité by Vincent Ie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miroir pose longue b&w, Bordeaux, France*









Miroir pose longue b&w by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mimizan-Plage, Aquitaine, France*









mimizan by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Thin Air by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orscholz, Sarre, Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ejfoto/14613318220/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Far from the madding crowd by Tamina Cera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava by Andy Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Between Takayama and Nagoya, Japan*
Views from a Shinkansen by Brady Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Dunchon Market, East Seoul by Sam Wigginton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Baku - Azerbaijan centre by Rico Schroder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Between rocks (Lima, Perú)*
between rocks / entre rocas by DESCUADRADOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong Night by Bjorn Borgers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
IMG_3663 B&W by ChefeGrande, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Cathedral Church of St Paul the Apostle by Mike Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pula, Croatia*
Croatie065 by VoronoV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City B&W by Derek Truong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Kenny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Sundown by Andrew Louie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Promenade de soir by Yannick P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul: a day with an umbrella by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Perspective is everything by George Vlachos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Untitled by maggus314, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Incheon, South Korea*
night city by 상진 손, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore streets*
Singapore street II by Kai Lehmann [thank you for 330.000 views], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
cityscape by arcaswiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Plaza Santo Domingo by Charly Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Minneapolis, U.S.A.*
Minneapolis Skyline (1) by John Stark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houston, U.S.A.*
Houston Police Memorial Cityscape by John Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caracas, Venezuela*
Caracas desde El 70 by Franca Alejandra Franchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bora Bora, French Polynesia*
Bungalows at Bora Bora by Phil Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skogafoss, Iceland*
Skogafoss in b&w by Sandro Gambin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maribor, Slovenia*
Maribor Casino (Slovenië) by B.B. Wijdieks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
Kuwait City Skyline B&W by Muhammad Al-Qatam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha cityscape,Black'n'white by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The night is coming by Anna Shtraus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Dame. by Robert Tunstall, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Passau, Germany*



Sonnenschirme auf dem Residenzplatz by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zurich, Switzerland*



rainy day by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zurich, Switzerland*



waiting by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zurich, Switzerland*



coming soon by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Zurich, Switzerland*



so far away by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, England, UK*



London Sky line by Matthew Pitts, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, England, UK*



London by Matthew Pitts, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Tulsa, Oklahoma, USA*



south boston avenue at twilight by michael, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paris, France*



Stuffing by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paris, France*



Open Space by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Paris, France*



Towers of Power by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Musée d'Orsay, Paris, France*



Clockwork by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Musée d'Orsay, Paris, France*



Musee d'Orsay by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dumpton Gap. UK*









Dumpton Gap by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brighton Pier, UK*









Brighton Pier by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brighton Old Pier, UK*









Brighton Old Pier by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millenium Bridge towards St Pauls, London, UK*









Millenium Bridge towards St Pauls by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quiet Contemplation, UK*









Quiet Contemplation by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf Crossrail Roof, London, UK*









Canary Wharf Crossrail Roof by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Charing Cross, London. UK*









Charing Cross by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Houses of Parliament, London, UK*









Houses of Parliament by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









City Frustration by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Red Ladies (UK)*









Red Ladies by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crossrail, London, UK*









Crossrail by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Catedral Metropolitana do Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Cidade das artes, antiga cidade da música - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Catedral Metropolitana do Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venecia by Francisco José Moreno Caballero, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


BNDES - Centro - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
High Up by craig garnett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


_DSC5985 - Arcos da Lapa by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


_DSC6026 - Centro do Rio de Janeiro - Brasil (Brazil) by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


_DSC6075 - Teatro Municipal - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil (Brazil) by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


_DSC6074 - Teatro Municipal - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil (Brazil) by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


_DSC6072 - Centro - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil (Razil) by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


_DSC6071 - Arcos da Lapa - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil (Brazil) by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


_DSC6076 - Esquina da Av Rio Branco e da Av Evaristo da Veiga - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil (Brazil) by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


_DSC6077 - Av Rio Branco - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil (Brazil) by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York by RV., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


_DSC6135 - Av Presidente Vargas - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil (Brazil) by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by parv_sharma, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


_DSC6073 - Av 13 de Maio - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil (Brazil) by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugano Lake from Monte Bre – Switzerland*


Lake Lugano by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Regulus – France*


Grotte de Régulus -17- by romuald effray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


North and South by Ben Amos-Reed, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


_DSC4796 by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


_DSC4793 by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


_DSC4778 - Igreja no Catumbi - RJ by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


_DSC4726- teatro Municipal RJ by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


_DSC4715 - Cinelândia by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


_DSC4711 - Catedral Metropolitana RJ by Marcos Luz, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_8810-18 by Jorge Hoyos-Santillán, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


IMG_0672-26 by Jorge Hoyos-Santillán, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_6011-39 by Jorge Hoyos-Santillán, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_5327-42 by Jorge Hoyos-Santillán, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Untitled by Joao maciel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


BASE NAVAL DO RIO DE JANEIRO, ilha de Mocanguê. by Joao maciel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


... otros tiempos by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Massachusetts, USA*


Boston South End Station by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Massachusetts, USA*


Boston skyline 3 by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Massachusetts, USA*


Trinity Church y edificio moderno by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Massachusetts, USA*


Boston contrapicados 3 by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Massachusetts, USA*


Boston contrapicados 2 by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Massachusetts, USA*


Contrapicados de Boston by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Empire State Building by Daniel Aguilar Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Copacabana by Maria Adelaide Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Les ponts de Paris 2015 (6) by Andrew Reid Wildman, Artist, Writer, Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Everybody welcome by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Crane by Ma.sum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Italy by Esvaran Radja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Portes, France*
DSC_0069 by thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Basilica of Saint Stephen in Budapest, Hungary by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Escalator esthetics by Ron Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Timelines by Ron Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Water spray by Ron Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Arctic Cathedral II by Ron Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

The time is right - 2 of 3 by Ron Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Backlit Kvalvika beach by Ron Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Light show by Sam Dorado, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The fence by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

street bw by Profi Amateur, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

industrie architektur by Profi Amateur, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

münster nrw by Profi Amateur, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

aasee brücke by Profi Amateur, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


High Roads by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Obregón by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Morning glory by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Point by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Temple by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Logical Jump by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Pointy by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Fastline by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


KCS by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Nacional Financiera by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Stage by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Rainy Days by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Foro Sol by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mild and green by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Tenan by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


UP by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Up / Down by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Palacio by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Nuit by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


La estatua gorda by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Altar by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Sol by Krynowek Eine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porte Dijeaux b&w, Bordeaux, France*









Porte Dijeaux b&w by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maidstone, England*









The Shed by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B/W VERSION PIGEON PT. LIGHTHOUSE. USA*









B/W VERSION PIGEON PT. LIGHTHOUSE by Gary Greeny, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bognor Long Exposure...UK*









Bognor Long Exposure... by Tony Matthews, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









café du levant b&w by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeds Castle, UK*









Leeds Castle by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York Skyline. USA*









New York Skyline by pixadeleon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Intermezzo (Val Veny - Courmayeur Valle d'Aosta Italia)*









Intermezzo (Val Veny - Courmayeur Valle d'Aosta Italia) by Emanuele Minetti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Statue de la liberté, Bordeaux, France*









statue de la liberté_ by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramsgate, UK*









Incomming by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brussa, Italy*









Without saddle and bare feet by Iva K., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Branch Brook Park, Newark, NJ-- January 2014. USA*









Fog and Birds #2 by Paul Metaxas, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









Attention ils débarquent by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramsgate, UK*









Defenceless by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*









City. Night. A lone passerby. by Margo, just Margo ..., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Tour Eiffel, Paris, France*









La Tour Eiffel by Hang Pun, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*place de la victoire B&W, Bordeaux, France*









place de la victoire B&W by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Foreland Lighthouse and Canon, UK*









South Foreland Lighthouse and Canon by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoi An – Vietnam*


Chùa Cầu (Japanese Bridge) by bach egan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens *


Caryatids by Fragiskos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Indonesia*


Value Of Time by Kembara Alam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagasaki - Japan*


Nagasaki by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Preveza – Greece*


''women of Souli can't live Without freedom!'' by Tasos Tsoukalas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Black and White Beirut Nights by George Zahm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Skater by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valladolid – Spain*


Piano derretido by enoxonique, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gent – Belgium*


Gand - Château des Comtes de Flandres- by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste –Italy*


Trieste by Pasqualino Brodella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
*** by Misha Sokolnikov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Entre Espinas y la Tormenta. by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Walking around Gamla Stan in Stockholm, Sweden by Emilio Santacoloma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Dense dans les ténèbres by Steven de Sousa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Sonnendach_sw by Andreas Reiter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Munich, Germany*
White dog by Igor Chernishov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museu do Amanhã em P&B, na Praça Mauá, do nosso Rio de Janeiro by André Melo-Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Untitled by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid - Septiembre 2015 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Eye by NessSlipknot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by Tobias Heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame by Steven Karsten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Sunset by rick0530, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Good Bye ! by Jean-Baptiste Rambaud, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Pisa by Irene Grassi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The Grey Gentle Giant B by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Fallen by Pisut Konepun, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Luces y sombras by JAVIER, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

symmetrical view by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

towards the sky by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, West entrance, Cambodia

Angkor Wat by Joel Nowak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ta Prom Temple, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia

The-strangler-fig by Terry Allen, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Uzhgorod, Ukraine*









http://photographers.ua/photo/924090/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de Mexico by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


Mexico by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


Mexico by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


Convento Metztitlan, Hgo. by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


Convento Metztitlan, Hgo. by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Puebla by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Puebla by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


atlacomulco by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


atlacomulco by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porte saint emilion b&w, France*









porte saint emilion b&w by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Old Neptune. UK*









The Old Neptune by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thinking about the future in DC. USA*









Thinking about the future in DC by Mike Boening Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maquette peyberland b&w, Bordeaux, France*









maquette peyberland b&w by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bond Street Underground *

Got to love the new advertising for the new Bond film Skyfall at Londons Bond Street Underground Station.. UK









Bond Street Underground by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Leica M + 90/2A by yang david, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









manège marché de noel by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Herne Bay Clock Tower. UK*









Herne Bay Clock Tower by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Martín de Trevejo (Cáceres). Spain*









snmdt-00690 by Angel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ront chaban delmas b&w, Bordeaux, France*









pont chaban delmas b&w_ by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Mary The Virgin Church Minster. UK*









St Mary The Virgin Church Minster by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirkmichael Parish Church. UK*









Kirkmichael Parish Church by malcolm cross, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dune du Pilat, Aquitaine, France*









dune du Pilat by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arlington Square, Margate, UK*









Arlington Square by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saut Des Trois Cornes - Guadeloupe*









Folow the River by Alexandre Lopidorin, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bebelaw Catle – UK*


A Boat by the Lake by Uillihans Dias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Beach at evening (1 of 6) by Mariano Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Beauty of Geometry by Vincent Li, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany – Italy*


full summer in tuscany by fabrizio dardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle _UK*


Newcastle Quayside by Phil Payne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucharest*


Stavropoleos by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saxon - Switzerland*


far and beyond by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lebanon*


man above the clouds. by Jack Seikaly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


kite zone by Raoul Ventura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Saint Germain by Vincent Anderlucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


DSCF6753 by Cesar Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Jesús Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Ipanema by Thiago_rm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monte San Primo - Italy*


Monte San Primo (56) by Andrea Migliarini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Bridge Station by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


Lungarno al mattino by Musacchio Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Sea - Denmark*


beach impressions 2 by joe.laut, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Old ladies of Orvieto by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Lady at Old Fort by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rajastan, India

Period by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Shades by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rajastan, India

Present Moment by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Hope by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Delhi, India

Morning Walk by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Uttar Pradesh, India

Another Arch View by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Delhi, India

The Tourist by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Delhi, India

Isa Khan Tomb by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv Pechersk Lavra*

The Breath of the Ages









http://photographers.ua/photo/869144/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


_DSC0634(Flickr) by Víctor H. Mora, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Un pequeño descanso. by Eder Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Escaleras del MUNAL 2 by Eder Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*


Gótico by Adolfo Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Piedmont, Italy*


WALKING IN TURIN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Piedmont, Italy*


WALKING IN TURIN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Piedmont, Italy*


WALKING IN TURIN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


MESSAGE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


SAN DIEGO by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


LA JOLLA BEACH by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


BYE BYE SAN FRANCISCO by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


SOUL GUARDIANS by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


PUBLIC GARDENS 4/villa litta by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


old world by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


FASHION by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


PUBLIC GARDENS IN MY TOWN 2/ villa litta by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Piedmont, Italy*


TORINO GRAN MADRE & REFLECTION PO by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


RELAX VALLEY & ray by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abruzzo, Italy*


DIFFERENT WALK by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nikkodemo said:


> *Lombardy, Italy*
> 
> 
> SOUL GUARDIANS by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


Beautiful lady ...and cat! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
MBS & GBTB. #marinabaysands #marinabay #mbs #gardensbythebay #singapore #asia #southeastasia #fujifilm #fujifilm_xseries #x100S #35mm #landmark #icon #urban #city #cityscape #travel #traveling #travelgram #aroundtheworld #wanderlust #instatravel #instad by Melvin Yue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Torre Latinoamericana by ARBuendia[NotPRO], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterloo, Belgium*









Waterloo by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Red by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Race (UK)*









The Race by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona piazza delle Erbe, Italy*









Verona piazza delle Erbe by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
El Trocadero by Steven Karsten, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









quais orage wb by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strength, London, UK*









Strength by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*









Sans titre by V Mellitus, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sheffield Park House, UK*









Sheffield Park House by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czec Republic*









Eating Out by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Embankment, London, UK*









EAT - Explored by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fine Dining (Prague, Czec Republic)*









Fine Dining by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour bridge (Sydney, Australia)*
Harbour Bridge sydney by Pwagala ;-), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The National museum (Czech Republic)*









National Museum (Prague) by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Effigy by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*verona, Italy*









love... by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









place de la bourse wb-2 by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Nights, UK*









London Nights by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lincoln Cathedral , UK*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/windoze11/13662367414/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Mystery man by Diego Campot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Táriba - Venezuela*


Eiffel by Agustin Ramirez Valenzuela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mucujabí - Venezuela*


Malibú en Mucubají by Henry Moncrieff, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Brașov, Romania*



Love you by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



Dos amigos by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



The observer by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



Uhm by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



Detachment by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas*


Concurrencia. by Luis Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Venice, Italy*



A bargain by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Venice, Italy*



Patience is art by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Venice, Italy*



Piccioni sleeping by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Venice, Italy*



Whatever by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Venice, Italy*



A bargain II by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lierganes - Spain*


Nocturna del puente de Liérganes en Blanco y negro. 1º Premio Joyas de cantabria. by José Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Venice, Italy*



Corner of Music by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Venice, Italy*



I am old already by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trevejo - Spain*


Castillo de Trevejo. Blanco y negro by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



The attitude by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuenca - Spain*


Catedral de Cuenca en Blanco y Negro by Jorge Luis G, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bucharest, Romania*



Love is everywhere by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









P R A H A by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cassone garda, Italy*









cassone garda by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*gare de bordeaux, France*









gare de bordeaux by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Storm, UK*









London Storm by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Girona, Spain*









girona by Andrey Nesmiyan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunday Mass, London, UK*









Sunday Mass by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La giostra (Italy)*









La giostra by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*éléphant, Region Centre, France*









éléphant by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palma Cathedral, Spain*









Palma Cathedral by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Zealand*









ANZAC Day by rick0530, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southend Cliff Railway, UK*









Southend Cliff Railway by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mantova, Italy*









mantova by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Palmyre (Zoo), Poitou-Charentes, France*









hippopotame by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Open air theatre Palma Cathedral, Spain*









Open air theatre Palma Cathedral by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan (B&W)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/barney189/14595195178/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano - Darsena by ilic photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei by kickod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Cuba grills by Lucy Higgins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
TDFT5536 by Tomasz Dziechciarz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, France*
Petite-France, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*The Petronas Twin Towers, Kuala Lumpur , Malaysia*



The Petronas Twin Towers by Seng Chee Leong, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bath, England, UK*



North Parade by Nigel Tibbo, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bath, England, UK*



Transparency by Nigel Tibbo, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bath, England, UK*



> The Empire Hotel in Bath, Somerset, England was built in 1901 and is designated as a Grade II listed building. It is situated on Orange Grove close to both the Abbey and Pulteney Bridge.



The Empire by Nigel Tibbo, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bath, England, UK*



Bath from Widcombe Hill by Nigel Tibbo, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, England, UK*



IMG_5295 by Florian Kubin, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, England, UK*



IMG_5043 by Florian Kubin, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*London, England, UK*



IMG_5538 by Florian Kubin, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Villa Reale di Monza, Italy*



Villa Reale di Monza by Simone Colabufalo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Street Dancer, Washington Square Park by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Zócalo, Mexico City by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Wounded warrior by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Boating on the Lake, Central Park NYC by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Outlaw Ritual, Washington Square Park by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Postgame, Citi Field by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


The Mets win! Citi Field by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


#LOVEISON Times Square, NYC by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Traffic cop, Times Square, NYC by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Cityscape, The Bronx by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Cityscape, The Bronx by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Mexico City*_


Para un poema de Seamus Heaney by Eneas De Troya, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Mexico City*_


Há muito tempo, no Xochimilco by Eneas De Troya, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*Mexico City*_


La Profesa by Eneas De Troya, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*China Town, London, UK*









China Town II by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mantova, Italy*









mantova by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bacalan, Bordeaux, Aquitaine. France*









friche portuaire by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









The Olympic Journey Home by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snowdon Pen Y Pass - View from the pyg track*









Snowdon Pen Y Pass - View from the pyg track by Matt Selby, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brighton, UK*









Wave Rider by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mantova, Italy*









c'era una volta by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*









Place de la bourse wb by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ramsgate Seafront- UK*









Ramsgate Seafront-12 mono.jpg by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Floating House, Burma, Myanmar*









Floating House by Wilson Chong, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brighton, UK*









Tight Lines by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









Venice by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*









les 3 graces by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*British Museum Mono, UK*









British Museum Mono by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chevaux Foire de Garris (64), France*









Chevaux Foire de Garris (64) by bernard jourdain, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valencia, Spain*









Closing Time by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona, Italy*









untitled street by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guitres, Aquitaine, France*









locomotive by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Jetty, UK*









Lake Jetty by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dierktopp/13829771474/in/[email protected]/


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Teapot Rock, Prince Edward Island, Canada*


Teapot Rock, Prince Edward Island, Canada by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
From Russia With Love by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Singapore Gardens by the Bay by Stefano Montagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Woke up in the middle of the night thinking about how I'll get to the top. #ambisyosa #blackandwhite #monochrome #cityscape #photography #travel by Ian Grayhood Banagan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Monochrome Black & White Cityscapes Mexico City Streetphotography by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Stalinist Architecture at it's best by Daniel Salinas Córdova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
İstanbul 2015 by Caroline Lessire, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Kremlin in b&w by Mikhail Kirakosyan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


_MG_5051 by lucas Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire*


I'm not scared of you by Paul Sloane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hungary*


Untitled by Kárász-Kiss Péter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salzburg – Austria*


Dominate by Ed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by rangefinderx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
R8-E233 by DAVID Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by marc staros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Monbazillac, France*
Chateau de Monbazillac by jaypchances, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge by Ulrich Jakobsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Busker Festival 2015 by Jay Nandu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philadelphia, PA, US

Architectural Convergence by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Fresh Life by Tim Allendörfer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Los Angeles by Jose (Ivan) B, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

9-17-2015 Drive-by Shooter-Streets of Los Angeles-Car in Blue (B&W) by GARY STEPHENSON, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malibu, CA, US

Malibu, California by luizaherdy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

downtown by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Deichtorcenter by SW Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, NY, US

Big Apple by Fabio Tigges, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

The Cheese-grater by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

St. Pauls at Night Mono by Colin Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Magallanes and Antartica Chilena, Chile*


Lago Windhond y Montes Coddington by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Neuquen, Argentina*


Paisaje invernal en Neuquén by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuzco, Peru*


Templo Santo Domingo - Cusco by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuzco, Peru*


Machupichu by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuzco, Peru*


Camino del Inca by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brussels, Blegium*


Bruselas - Brussels by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
couple games by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
042910-209F by kzzzkc, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ritual by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pacific

Humpback Whale (Megaptera novaeangliae) by Tory Kallman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blois, France*
Château de Blois #6 by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Lisboa by franciscofernandes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Haleakala Crater, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Haleakala Crater - Haleakala National Park by Best Practices, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Illuminate by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Alone by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Photographer by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Lady with Tree by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Delhi, India

Humayun Tomb by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Rastrapati Bhawan by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

The Thaw by Brian Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Estructurando Campo II by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Even if you are victorious by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


cascada pétrea / petrified cascade. Hierve el agua, Oaxaca, México by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


m CHABACANO by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


metrospeed by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Grinding halt by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chiapas, Mexico*


IMG_5485d by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chiapas, Mexico*


Una mañana / A morning by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Elementos centrales by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Girl / Muchacha by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


bajoelsol / undersun by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


insideism / adentrismo by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


petrificado / petrified by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


signaland / señalandia by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


pseudo-collage by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Bellísimas Artes (buenísimas noches) by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zacatecas, Mexico*


zacatecas by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


cauda especular by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sinaloa, Mexico*


Haven 04 / Remanso 04 by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


Dama a contraluz by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


seres by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


what are you looking for??? by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


perspectiv... by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


fuga de punto / point of vanishing by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nayarit, Mexico*


alineación by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


hipótesis 01 / hypothesis 01 by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


escudo by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


macrosimulacro 03 by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


8 by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Maridaje by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


convivencias 1 by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Para, Brazil*


côncavo telhado / techumbre cóncava / concave roof / concave toit / konkav Dach by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Happy 2009!!! by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


balcones by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colima, Mexico*


lontananza colimense by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


incoloro / colorness by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


chisporroteo by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (1 million thanx...!), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nairobi, Kenya*
Nairobi By Irungu 4 by peter Irungu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Guardian - viewing the hazy skyline by Partha Roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Un pequeño descanso. by Eder Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ubknown place*


Flor de irupé // Irupé flower 🌺 by Romy Duarte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Rotating spray by William, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Miguel o anjo by joao mota, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York, N&B, Flatiron, 1 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manresa – Spain*


My city, Manresa. by Roger Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by GaRiTsanG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


beach walk by HansHolt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friuli - Italy*


Cividale del Friuli by Pasqualino Brodella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


_MG_7978-1 by Daniel Xu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Alex Berlin by Stefano Bosso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Untitled by milan syangbo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Untitled by YJ ZHANG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


SS-S008 by James Wu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincancabur - Chile*


Great Licancabur by Luis Pérez Cortés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


BAS LES PATTES by Florence Bonnin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Untitled by tonko43, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb15 X100_194 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Splendida Istanbul by Pasqualino Brodella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Downpatrick Head - Co Mayo, Ireland*


Downpatrick Head - Co Mayo, Ireland by mahtola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York! by Charlotte Farrar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sella Ronda - Italy*


Sella Ronda 1 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Inno alla bellezza by Nico Vigenti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


La Madeleine by Fikry Botros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kiev - Ukraine*


Kiev. Ukraine by Elena Penkova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kutxi - Spain*


Kutxi by Liher Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
BNW View of Rio de Janeiro (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Kiss by Eric C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
§ by illclinton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian Scene by David S Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by SherriffPhotography ツ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
071-12 by Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Mykonos (Mykonos island), Greece*
Greece_996.jpg by Pich Ampaikitpanich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lionsgate by Georg Zederbauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Railway To Toronto by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Opposing Sides - Explored, London, UK*









Opposing Sides - Explored by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Comacchio, Italy*









COMACCHIO by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taussat-les-Bains, Aquitaine, France*









pinasse 3 by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kings Wood Moonlight. UK*









Kings Wood Mono Conversion by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Train on aquaduct Knaresborough. UK*









Train on aquaduct Knaresborough. by David Friar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









The Scoop - Explored by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*verona, Italy*









verona by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Haut Languedoc, France*









etang gite salvetat 2 by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Innominate Tarn,Haystacks, UK*









Innominate Tarn,Haystacks by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dardanelles Lake Looking West, California, USA*









Dardanelles Lake Looking West by onefastbiker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Night Market - Valencia, Spain*









The Night Market - Explored by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona Lungadige, Italy*









Verona Lungadige by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Courcives des Quinconces, Bordeaux, France*









courcives des Quinconces by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coal Wash Wharf, London, UK*









Industrial Waste by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Göttinger Schützenumzug 2014, Germany*









Trecker by Fotoamateur62, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alicante, Valencia, Spain*









Nightlife II - Explored by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le foglie, Italy*









Le foglie by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont chaban Delmas, Bordeaux, France*









pont chaban Delmas by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boating Pool, Ramsgate, UK*









Boating Pool mono.jpg by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crieff, Scotland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pete37038/14589079678/in/[email protected]/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Endless by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Sorrento Terrace, Dalkey [and Dalkey Island] by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

walk by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Croatia

Krka Falls by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

La Ville Basse - Angles sur l'Anglin by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia

Angkor Wat, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia. by AlexFranciosi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple. Cambodia

Bayon by Marco Wo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ta Prom Temple, Cambodia

Tiempo para descansar by Montse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Philosopher of Peace by SAMUEL TAM, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Preah Vihear Temple, Preah Vihear Province, Cambodia

QO5W1119-Edit by Jackie Littletaylor, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


New York .IMG_0431 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


New York .IMG_0436 by joaquin Pons Sampedro, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona Castelvecchio il ponte, Italy*









Verona Castelvecchio il ponte by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









miroir d'eau by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bank Underground Station London, UK*









Into the Light. by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Speed walking in Dublin, Ireland*









H'Up, 2,3,4 by Mark Stewart, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Park Life, London, UK*









Park Life by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Comacchio Venezia, Italy*









Comacchio Venezia by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*









jaume plensa3 by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*York Gate Broadstairs, UK*









York Gate Broadstairs by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Assumption of Mary Church, Lake Bled, Slovenia.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tim_1001/14159078530/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund - Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Allright . . by Grant Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Bliss street by Wajdi Hemissi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Reforma by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown condos of Toronto by jianliu2013, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


marbles in Santa Croce by Giancarlo Freschi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fishing trip through a snowstorm by Elena Penkova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stadshus by James Billings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pallington Lake - UK*


INSPIRATION by Kev Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


every time we say goodbye by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Schneller Orphanage. Jerusalem by Valentine Kleyner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capo D’Elci – Italy*


Home by Giuseppe Labanca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucegi Mountains – Romania*


Winter night by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
P1070517 by Johnfranky T., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Dawn Wind by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Diamond Head from Ala Mona Park by Peter Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
September lights - end of schoolday... by Nori (Nóra Mészöly), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
The Atlantic Road (Atlanterhavsveien), Norway. by Unni Tveiten Grøtberg, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Nikopol, Ukraine*









http://photographers.ua/photo/mesto-vstrechi-854174/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Odessa, Ukraine*









http://photographers.ua/photo/vnimanie-syuda-861241/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Munich, Germany*









http://photographers.ua/photo/avtodom-862372/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The Pinnacles by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Namibia

Desert Camel Thorn by Alan ., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Caerphilly Castle- by Alan ., on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Marseille, France*









http://photographers.ua/photo/marsel-799624/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Mono Rocks by Alan ., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

240 seconds at Foggin- by Alan ., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Fibratus Cloud (BW virsion) by Alan ., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Tripods at Dawn by Alan ., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

four in a row by Alan ., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Burnham BW by Alan ., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Los Angeles by Jose (Ivan) B, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*









http://photographers.ua/photo/polet-597125/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kobarid ( Caporetto). Eslovenia*









Kobarid ( Caporetto). Eslovenia by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kobarid (Caporetto). Eslovenia*









Kobarid (Caporetto). Eslovenia by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Petra, Jordania.*









Sans titre by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zagreb. Croatia*









Zagreb. Croacia by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basílica de San Pedro. Roma, Italy*









Basílica de San Pedro. Roma by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma, Italy*









Roma by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ROMA*








ROMA by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caminando por Bratislava, Slovakia*









Caminando por Bratislava by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meteora - Greece*









Meteora - Grecia by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Praga by María Marta Erramuspe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alicante, Valencia, Spain*









MARINA by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona Castello di Re Teodorico, Italy*









Verona Castello di Re Teodorico by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*visage Jaume Plensa, Bordeaux, France*









visage Jaume Plensa by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf Underground, London, UK*









Canary Wharf Underground by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest Parliament reflected over the River Danube, Hungary*









Budapest Parliament reflected over the River Danube by Phillip Edwards, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alicante, Valencia, Spain*









To the sea II by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona-Piazza delle Erbe, Italy*









Verona-Piazza delle Erbe by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*visage Jaume Plensa, Bordeaux, France*









visage Jaume Plensa by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Skyline, UK*









London Skyline by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The world-famous Guggenheim Museum in Bilbao, Spain.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14563808027/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit - USA*

"Beachfront Property" by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit - USA*

"Detroit on the Prairie" by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit - USA*

"Detroit Skyline from Belle Isle" by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit - USA*

Detroit by Frank Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


St Pauls Cathedral by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


walk through art by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


En bici por el centro by Claudio Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Laetitia de Lyon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England – UK*


Infinity Bridge by Greco Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2014-12-26_02-16-52 by Brian Lapinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


audrey by jose ramon albizua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled copia 43_Fotor by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


«Children — Are the Victims of Adult Vices» by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


We want the bridge by Cheng Yuan Chieh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kaoshiung – Taiwan*


BuddhaCome 終於姍姍來遲了 by Cheng Yuan Chieh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lourdes – France*


après la promenade by joseph guinigundo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Niebla en Otoño by Juan José Villarejo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Euskadi – Spain*


surf galea1 by jose ramon albizua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Francesco Masciello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo – Norway*


P1000563 by Yann B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago – Chile*


DOG SEX by Jorge Rosales Aguila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auckland – New Zealand*


Waiting for a train by rick0530, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanover – Germany*


Entrance City Hall Hannover by .Markus Landsmann - markuslandsmann.zenfolio.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


"Leoncia" se desliza por la mujer de Botero en #Madrid by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Castle Forbes, Longford, Co. Longford by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Serenity - Crummock Water, Lake District by malcolm cooper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Ffordd y Môr, Aberystwyth by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zurich

Toni Areal by benedikt.t, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Garden of Ninfa by Riccardo Maurizi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Space Mountain - Dapper Day Fall 2015 by Todd Young, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, NY, US

Flatiron NYC by Roy Savoy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

Olympiastadion, Berlin by Kell B. Larsen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

walk by Ian Muttoo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Brandenburger Tor by Kell B. Larsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Je marche seul. by romuald effray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matsushima –Japan*


Sendai - Higashimatsushima by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw*


Varsavia... by sandro mori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Château de Chambord - France*


Château de Chambord by Patrick Duhazé, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Atrium of a hotel/office building in La Défense - Paris, France*









THE EYE 2013 - La Defense by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The United Nations Secretariat Building, NY. USA*









UN Building by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*









Downtown too ... by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*









Downtown ... by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau de Chambord - Frontal, France*









Chateau de Chambord - Frontal by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Palace of Versailles, France*









Versailles by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris - Eiffel Tower Symmetry, France*









Paris - Eiffel Tower Symmetry by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau de Vaux-le-Vicomte, France*









Chateau de Vaux-le-Vicomte by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lower Manhattan (Long Exposure), New York, USA*









Lower Manhattan (Long Exposure) by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arc de Triomphe - Champs-Élysées, Paris, France*









Arc de Triomphe - Champs-Élysées by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*World Trade Center complex in Lower Manhattan, New York City, USA*









Lines of Freedom ... by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The pont de Bir-Hakeim, formerly the pont de Passy, France*









Pont de Bir-Hakeim by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Rambla (a leisurely stroll to the sea), Barcelona, Spain*









La Rambla (a leisurely stroll to the sea) by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rain day, Verona, Italy*









rain day by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*









colonnes by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millennium Bridge, London, UK*









Millennium Bridge by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokio, Japan*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ch-straub/14780208943/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bern, Switzerland*
Bern by Igor Chernishov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Half Gate (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Cartagena, Colombia by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Place des Jacobins by Tarzan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York 2015 by Arnoud van Otterloo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
Opéra de Liège by PLDR22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Irina by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel Aviv, 2015 by TLV and more, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Petronal Tower by Jeffri Jaffar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong City by C Canon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toledo, Spain*
Catedral Primada de Toledo by Aitivamon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baracoa, Cuba*
Baracoa, Cuba by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, France*
Claustre dels Jacobins, Toulouse by núria carandell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*
Speicherstadt by oliver geitner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Osaka castle by Prevlin Naidoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
one in a crowd - Japan by Norman Repacholi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Bean by Zozo's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
tourists by Michael Fauscette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Black & White by Rezaul Haque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Sur les bords de la Seine... by Matthieu Richard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wilneuve Loubert - Provence-Alpes-Côte Azur - France*


Wilneuve Loubert_Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur_France_Méditerranée by Ferda Hejl **On the Journey**, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bordeaux, France*


B/W Corridor by Franco Beccari, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zadar, Croatia*


Zadar evening walk.. by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
barcelona_rambla_mujer_21_09_2015 by maxnemo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The Louvre, Paris, France by Raghav Modi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Date / 22:40, Walking along the river by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Big in Japan by Fabio Tugnoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by SherriffPhotography ツ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
JBR from the sea - Dubai by Pascal Carrion - Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Nikolaos town (Crete), Greece*
Untitled by ColourfulSunshine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pu'uhonua o Honaunau national historical park, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Wooden Heads by Patrick Connelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest 2015 by Adriana De Carne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich - Germany*


Opera Munchen by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


time tunnel by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*



Prague, Mala Strana by Tu prova ad avere un mondo nel cuore..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


rio by Vinicius de Sá Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Untitled by yedman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tosari - Indonesia*


Untitled by Gianluca Milella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hidelsheim - Germany*



DSC_7641 by David Wuttke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata - India*


Kolkata by Wasim Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Don't wait for me by Israel González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Covadonga - Spain*


Basílica de Covadonga by CROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


brume by Eric Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ancient passages by Fikry Botros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


_MG_0821 by pasha valera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Decades by Alan Strakey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*



Royal Victoria by Keven Lavoie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington*


Discovery by GavinZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


Daan Park Station, Taipei MRT by Ihsien Huang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Ferry by Moly1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Long way to go... by Tarek Anam, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arc de Triomphe - Paris, France*









Arc de Triomphe - Paris by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*









Silver City by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*









East Side - UN City by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bloomberg Atrium - Looking Up, New York, USA*









Bloomberg Atrium - Looking Up by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Midtown Manhattan, New York, USA*









Skyscraper Nationalpark by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre Dame de Paris, France*









Notre Dame de Paris by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gehry and Nouvel in Chelsea, New york. USA*









Gehry and Nouvel in Chelsea by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chateau De Vaux-Le-Vicomte, France*









Chateau De Vaux-Le-Vicomte by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Redesigned (simpler) Apple Cube on 5th Avenue NYC. USA*









Behind the Big Apple ... by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Observing Empire State, New York. USA*









Observing Empire State by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bloomberg Atrium and Gate, New York, USA*









Bloomberg Atrium and Gate by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Samobor, Croatia*


Samobor b&w by Davor Đopar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Town, Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Old Town roofs B&W by Jonne Naarala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuovilanlahti, Northern Savonia, Finland*


Once a bank - Tuovilanlahti street scene by Jonne Naarala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Cratia*


Gente a Zagabria by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Roma è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Old Town main street on a rainy day by Jonne Naarala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Gente a Lubiana by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo, Spain*


Toledo è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jyvaskyla, Central Finland, Finland*


Insulators and a window by Jonne Naarala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stone Gate - Zagreb, Croatia*


Gente a Zagabria by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Roma è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Gente a Lubiana by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Gente a Zagabria by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perugia, Umbria, Italy*


Maggiore by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kasurila, Northern Savonia, Finland*


A leaf in B&W by Jonne Naarala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Roma è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo, Spain*


Toledo è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Gente a Lubiana by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Gente a Zagabria by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Roma è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Gente a Zagabria by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Gente a Lubiana by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Roma è quadrata by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Gente a Lubiana by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Gente a Zagabria by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Gente a Lubiana by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krk bridge, Croatia*


Krčki most (Krk bridge) by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osijek, Croatia*


Live Jazz at Club Oxygene, Osijek by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maksimir park, Zagreb, Croatia*


Maksimir park, Zagreb [6/6] by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Andrés y Providencia, Colombia*


San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Andrés y Providencia, Colombia*


San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Andrés y Providencia, Colombia*


San Andrés Island, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huila, Colombia*


Tatacoa Desert Or Valley Of Sorrows, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huila, Colombia*


San Agustín, Excursion, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huila, Colombia*


San Agustín, Excursion, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Caldas, Colombia*


Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Caldas, Colombia*


Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Caldas, Colombia*


Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Caldas, Colombia*


Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Caldas, Colombia*


Los Nevados National Natural Park, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Cabello – Venezuela*


Embarcadero by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coro – Venezuela*


Calle by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem – Netherlands*


Mono reflections by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tom Jobim by Marquicio Pagola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
Photographer by Stefano Berti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
Rome by MaWi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia riposa by Marco Forgione, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whistler – US*


Crystal Clear Views by Ryan Davison Crisp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Catedral de Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maracaibo – Venezuela*


Puerto y Puente de Maracaibo - Venezuela by Juan Jose Perez Rivero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maracaibo Lake – Venezuela*


Puente sobre el lago by Raquel Chavez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Harbour Bridge by Andy Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Riverside Apartments and Studio & Albion Riverside by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Saint Mitchel – France*


Le Mont Saint-Michel by PietervH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
two waiting gondoliers by Roman Rudnicki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Recife- Brazil*


Praia de Boa Viagem (Recife-PE) by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


0843 - Le Temple, Garnish Island, Irlande, 1976 by ikaune, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Olympic Park by Umbreen Hafeez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ballutta bay, Malta*
Awash by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca – Spain*


#Salamanca #CatedralNueva. España by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roma, Italy*


Tevere by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. George (Sveti Juraj) church near Pučišća Brač Dalmatia Croatia*


Church in the Olive Garden by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ballsbridge, Dublin, Ireland*


James Joyce by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Notturno Trevigiano by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Postira, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


Mirje by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Howth, Dublin, Ireland*


In my room by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Isola Tiberina, Italy*


Isola Tiberina by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica di Santa Maria Maggiore – Roma, Italy*


Basilica di Santa Maria Maggiore - Roma by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Gente a Zagabria by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Blessed Lighting by Max Gor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

'Snipe' by Dave Holder, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, NY, US

Call sliding by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Home On the Range by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Puerto Rico, US

Grand Turista by Miguel Gandia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany


Inside the Dome by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Visions in Black by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hamburg, Germany

Embedded in Darkness by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

St Paul Cathedral by Max Gor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Piazza del Tribunali by Max Gor, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chihuahua, Mexico*


Creel, Chihuahua by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Rome, Italy by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Rome, Italy by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


London, England by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


London, England by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


London, England by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


London, England by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


London, England by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Parque Fundidora by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Parque Fundidora by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Parque Fundidora by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Bioparque Estrella, Monterrey by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Rome, Italy by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Rome, Italy by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Rome, Italy by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Rome, Italy by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris, France by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris, France by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Palace of Versailles by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Palace of Versailles by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Palace of Versailles by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Dublin, Ireland*


St. Patricks Cathedral and Collegiate Church, Dublin, Ireland by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kilkenny, Ireland*


Kilkenny, Ireland by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Illinois, USA*


Chicago, IL by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Illinois, USA*


Chicago, IL by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Illinois, USA*


Chicago, IL by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chihuahua, Mexico*


Fiesta del Globo, Chihuahua by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Guadalajara, Jalisco by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Tequila, Jalisco by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Cúpula de catedral y Torre Latinoamericana by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Fuente by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Me dejas ver tu cámara? by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zeelandbrug, Netherlands*









Zeelandbrug by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai Marina Skyline Panorama*









Dubai Marina Skyline Panorama by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Netherlands*









8 minute exposure by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai Sheikh Zayed Road*









Dubai Sheikh Zayed Road by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palenstein, Zoetermeer, Netherlands*









After the storm by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Neuschwanstein Castle B&W, Germany*









Neuschwanstein Castle B&W by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Hague Skyline - Netherlands*









The Hague Skyline - Long Exposure (Explored) by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Château de Chillon, Switzerland*









Château de Chillon by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Financial District, New York, USA*









Go! by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague - St. Nicholas Church, Czech Republic*









Prague - St. Nicholas Church by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucca, Italy*









Heading Home - Explore by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morges Grande rue, Switzerland*









Morges Grande rue by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Watertoren Zoetermeer, Netherlands*









Fuji X100 Infrared: Watertoren Zoetermeer by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich, The Frauenkirche and the tower of the City Hall, Germany*









Munich, The Frauenkirche and the tower of the City Hall by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lange Voorhout, Den Haag, Netherlands*









Lange Voorhout by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hohenzollern Castle, Germany*









Hohenzollern Castle by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague - Czech Republic*









Prague - Underworld by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alicante, Valencia, Spain*









Sunseekers by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona Adige Ponte Pietra, Italy*









Verona Adige Ponte Pietra by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arcachon, Aquitaine, France*









jetée Thiers by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Michael Mount Castle. UK*









St Michael Mount Castle.jpg by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bristol Harbour. UK*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14769359294/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Beijing roof by Thomas Halfmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Blaise De la Croix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Idaho – US*


Coeur d'Alene, Idaho by Paul Nadin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Apollo temple – Turkey*


Temple of Apollo, Side turkey. by keith senior, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada – Spain*


La Alhambra by ElGran Alf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sagres – Portugal*


Fortaleza de Sagres by Jan Verhoeven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pays Basque – France*


village by Julien Labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Le Lot by Julien Labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Train tracks by Nigel @ westcountry wanderings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Qingdao – China*


Laoshan fishing boats by Paul Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
2015-09 Singapore by xx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0001 by carlos charrua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Sumaya by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Modern Art*


Some Modern Man Ray by Alex Hawley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan, Armenia, 9 by Adventure Priority, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich – Germany*


Untitled by erdpixel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Monochrome Black & White Cityscapes Mexico City Streetphotography by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Praga by Raúl Marín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
_DSC5251 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Terranes – Dominican republic*


Beach at Las Terranes by Michael Davies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Into The Grey by Andreas Krone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Salute (B&W Version) by Ken Farge LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Invasion by Gary Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


- by txmx 2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Casa Loma by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown Toronto by Vernon Bone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florence, Italy*
Lungarno al mattino by Musacchio Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

Stormy DC by Howard Ignatius, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cuba

Three's Company by Howard Ignatius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

PinPeat said:


> Cuba
> 
> Three's Company by Howard Ignatius, on Flickr



I like this pic. very original,,,:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perugia, Umbria, Italy*


Corso Vannucci by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*


Vierwaldstättersee by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence,Italy*


L'amore ai tempi del turismo 2 by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Lake*


Old Lake - Öreg tó by KaposiM, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ringsend, Dublin, Ireland*


Dublin by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

P1030779,a by KaposiM, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vrsar, Croatia*


Vrsar by KaposiM, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kotor, Montenegro*


Sidestreet, Kotor II by Adam Bermingham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Fishermen in the Old Harbour, Dubrovnik by Adam Bermingham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Superga, Turin, Italy*


Superga by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Naples, Campania, Italy*


Bambino sul golfo di Napoli by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ringsend, Dublin, Ireland*


Dublin by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bologna, Italy*


Bologna di notte by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perugia, Umbria, Italy*


Fontana Maggiore by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kotor, Montenegro*


Snaps, Kotor by Adam Bermingham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence,Italy*


Dal piazzale Michelangiolo by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bike*


Tomaj Erős picture 2 by KaposiM, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Sketching, Dubrovnik by Adam Bermingham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence,Italy*


L'amore ai tempi del turismo 0 by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bologna, Italy*


Fear of the dark by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pinocchio, Prague*


Pinocchio by KaposiM, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bologna, Italy*


Bologna di notte by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fence*


Fence by KaposiM, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matera, Italy*


Matera by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bus Stop*


Bus Stop, Patrick Street by Adam Bermingham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Rooftops of Dubrovnik VIII by Adam Bermingham, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Torre Latinoamericana by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Cueva del observatorio prehispánico de Xochicalco by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Ex-convento de San Juan Bautista by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Escalinata by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Estatua de Chinelo by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Antigua iglesia de la ex-hacienda de Chicomocelo by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Entrada del Ex-convento de San Juan Bautista by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Laguna de Coatetelco by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Iglesia de la antigua hacienda de Chicomocelo by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nayarit, Mexico*


Playa empedrada by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Iglesia de la antigua hacienda de Chicomocelo by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nayarit, Mexico*


Playa la Etcetera by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nayarit, Mexico*


Pangas by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Yates by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Catedral de Guadalajara by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Catedral de Guadalajara by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Rueda de la fortuna by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Cerámica y Cuexcomate by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Catedral de Cuernavaca by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Iguana by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


El creador by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Pirámide de las Serpientes Emplumadas by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Campo morelense by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Palacio de Bellas Artes by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Ex-hacienda minera by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Torre de la Catedral de Cuernavaca by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Claustro alto del Ex-convento de Huaquechula by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Iglesia de Tochimilco by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Catedral de Morelia by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Hoja en b&n by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Araña by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Coahuila, Mexico*


Untitled by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Coahuila, Mexico*


Plaza de Armas Torreón by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


Train in Osaka 電車の大阪 by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


Untitled by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


あそこで by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kyoto, Japan*


Running to Kyouto by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


お祖父ちゃん by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


Family by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


Tomyです。 by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


Osaka Station by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


あべの by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


She catched me by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


Osaka by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


skypeople by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


Skybuilding Osaka by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


Exposición by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


Umeda　梅田　大阪 by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


Untitled by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


Bendiciones by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Osaka, Japan*


Untitled by Gerardo Silveyra, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Charles's Church, Vienna, Austria*









St. Charles's Church, Vienna by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The main entrance to Auschwitz-Birkenau, Poland*









The main entrance to Auschwitz-Birkenau by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moritzburg Palace, Germany*









Moritzburg Palace by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church of the assumption of Holy Virgin Mary, Nysa, Poland*









Church of the assumption of Holy Virgin Mary, Nysa by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Estuary view, UK*









Estuary view by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona palazzo della Ragione, Italia*









Verona palazzo della Ragione by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arcachon, Aquitaine, France*









Adopte un bateau.com by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Big Ben B&W, London, UK*









Big Ben B&W.jpg by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gallipoli, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mfphoto2007/14746209021/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Balibou- Laure Bouchard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Under the dome by Jaco Verheul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cincinnati - US*


The skyline of Cincinnati, Ohio, U.S.A. / The Queen City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


france easter 14 and football 017 by John Harbach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Jump. by Stefania Martino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Les bords de l'Anglin by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice - Italy*


Torre di P...Venezia!!! by Federico Milesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*


Nantes by Julien Labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Iron bark by Ken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Untitled by Gary Tsang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Island - New Zealand*


The lonely traveller by anand kumar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Times Square by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Copacabana by Maria Adelaide Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
LRG X Beatwise Recordings by Andre Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Anthony Luco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge by Alvin Ku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Street in Venezia by 中都浪人, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Monochrome... Dubai Nightscape by janet mcavinnie, on Flickr


----------



## Iazzouzi (Aug 15, 2015)

Fantasia Games, Morocco

The Fantasia Games by ZL-Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Thessaloniki, Greece by Ilia Savvidi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abbaye de Moissac, France*
Cloître de l'abbaye de Moissac by Eric VAN AERDE, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

passage by Henny Vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Walt Disney Concert Hall, Los Angeles by Jason Rodman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Villa Kerylos (Explore) by Marco Balma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

Montreal shore by Urbanexplorer Mtl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Kolugljúfur (Iceland) with SONY ILCE6000 by Micol Terragnoli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by May M., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

150929_001_IMG_3025 by Shinsuke ODA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Orleans, US

Canon195598 by godrudy6661, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Tomb of Shah Rukn-e-Alam by Wajdaan Alam, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Boston, MA, US

9/29/15 Day 8 by Garrett Herzig, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pula, Istarska, Croatia*


Propelers and guy who made them by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Horse*


Horse by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pican, Croatia*


Pican by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Winter forest*


Winter forest by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stairs*


Stairs by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Galata by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Italy*


Pantheon by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*British museum*


British museum by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wood Medolino, Istarska, Croatia*


Wood by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovigno D'istria, Istarska, Croatia*


Early departed by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sri Lanka*


Sri Lanka firsherman by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*...*


... by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scotland, United Kingdom*


Glen Coe by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vatican*


Vatican by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Drumrunie, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Scotland by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holborn, London, England*


Black and White by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scotland, United Kingdom*


Scotland - Coast in front of Isle of Skye by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


From the roof by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pula, Istarska, Croatia*


Before launching by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Drumrunie, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Scotland by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovigno D'istria, Istarska, Croatia*


One by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Drumrunie, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Scotland by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eye for an eye*


Eye for an eye by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


Rooms with the View by Drazen Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zadar, Croatia*


full by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zadar, Croatia*


Church of St. Donatus by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Posedarje, Croatia*


prepared by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Posedarje, Croatia*


vacation by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Lisboa by António Alfarroba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Thor's Landing by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California desert, CA, US

Soul Consoling Tower by Sean Goebel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

geordnetes Chaos by jfonly01, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Seminario I (Explored) by iker_oa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Under the tree by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colorado, US

The Hills by Anastasia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Muntpitschen by Gerhard Haindl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Redwood National Park, CA, US

Redwoods Road by Jeff Carlson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Paris, 2015 by Sung-Min Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Bund by Dmitry Shakin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bratislava Slovakia*


DSC_3856 by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tram, Bratislava Slovakia*


tram by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Martins Dome, Bratislava Slovakia*


St. Martins Dome by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nin, Croatia*


DSC_8880 by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Artista*


Artista by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Castle*


The Castle by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old bridge deconstruction*


DSC_6319 by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ludanice, Nyitra County, Slovakia*


Rolling coal by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Bridge, Bratislava Slovakia*


The Bridge by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trapani – Italy*


...come un'antica cartolina.Erice (TP) by Gaetano Quattrocchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bradford - UK*


Bradford, West Yorkshire by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madeira River – Brazil*


Rio Madeira by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marburg*


Marburg | www.weschta.eu by Thomas Weschta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago*


Todo (nada) te importa en la ciudad si nadie espera by Francisca José ✦, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Erfurt – Germany*


Guitar Melody by Javi Amogüan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Putrajaya – Malaysia*


Putrajaya. V by azad azahar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The survivors... by Ananta Chowdhury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in the Baltic Sea*


_DSC0086 by Michael Scziegel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia*


Segovia-Spain by Eddie Jan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tampa, Fl – US*


Skyline view of the city of Tampa, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Construction Site (2) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


21st Century Mexico City (297) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Bellas Artes (Mexico City) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Construction Site 1 by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Skywards (2) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Intrusive Art by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


High Above Reforma (2) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Winter Sky (2) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


Late Afternoon Sky (7) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


Late Afternoon Sky (10) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Parade of the Alebrijes 2014 (461) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Fun at the Gates to Chapultepec Park (4) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Man Out of La Mancha (1) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


DF Día de muertos 2014 no. 5 by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


DF Industrial (2b) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Diana (2) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Night Angel (3) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Día de Muertos in Coyoacán (5) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Día de Muertos in Coyoacán 12 by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Architectural Abstract (2) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


DF Towers (3) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City Construction (Paseo de La Reforma) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Torre Mayor 2 by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Saturday 28 March 2015 (74) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Saturday 28 March 2015 (80) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*



To Santa María La Ribera and Back (184) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Coyoacán Venus (2) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Alameda Fun (2) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Galería (2) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Torre Mayor by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Monument by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


21st Century Urban Art 14 by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle of Otmuchów, Poland*









Castle of Otmuchów by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Auschwitz concentration camp, Poland*









Auschwitz concentration camp by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow - Kremlin - Mosvka, Russia*









Moscow - Kremlin - Mosvka by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Badong city Hubei province, China*









Badong city Hubei province by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Great Wall at Badaling, China*









The Great Wall at Badaling by John Golay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*500 Fifth Avenue, NY. USA*









500 Fifth Avenue by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dresden Old Town - Elbe River Bank, Germany*









Dresden Old Town - Elbe River Bank by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lower Manhattan B&W Long Exposure, NY. USA*









Lower Manhattan B&W Long Exposure by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gehry Chelsea - IAC Building, NY. USA*









Gehry Chelsea - IAC Building by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich, Germany*









Stairs and Windows by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Essex, UK*









No one home by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walk or Ride, Essex, UK*









Walk or Ride by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camp Nou (FC Barcelona), Spain*









Camp Nou (FC Barcelona) by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*









Barcelona 2013 by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Surrey Vineyard, UK*









Surrey Vineyard by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona Piazza palazzo della Ragione, Italia*









Verona Piazza palazzo della Ragione by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona Palazzo della Ragione, Italia*









Verona Palazzo della Ragione by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Comacchio-Venice Italy*









Comacchio-Venice Italy by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*lake (Italy)*









lake by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Comacchio Venezia, Italy*









Comacchio Venezia by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*









La grosse cloche by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*









niel1 by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cathédrale saint andré, Bordeaux, France*









cathédrale saint andré by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bourg, Aquitaine, France*









carrelet by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bourg, Aquitaine, France*









le bac by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ashness Bridge is a traditional stone-built bridge on the single-track road from the Borrowdale road (B5289) to Watendlath, in the English Lake District. UK*









Ashness bridge.jpg by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peggy Sues, UK*









Peggy Sues 5 B&W by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeds Castle Black White, UK*









Leeds Castle Black White by Lee Pelling, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei by kickod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Great Wall, China*
cityscape | Great Wall Not Great by photomanm .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
expecting someone by frez s., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, S. Korea*
Urban crawl by Sinclair Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Penny Lane by Tadgh Ó Maoildearg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Pier Head Liverpool by C Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Cloudy Morning by teruw0teruw0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Klettur, Iceland*
Klettur by Haraldur Guðjónsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Llegandoa a Askja, Iceland*
Llegandoa a Askja by Francisco José Sánchez Montero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Marina Pokupcic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne in Black and White by Christopher Arnaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Olympic Villague - 1-20150926_3076 by Jack Vainer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon by Ric Capucho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Historische Straßenbahn - Historic tram by Jutta M. Jenning, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Thessaloniki by Thanos Kiroudis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Greece*
Σαντορίνη (Santorini) by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
06 - Hamngatan by Åke Hoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Skyline by Nazim Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Similarity 2, Lviv Ukraine by Bernhard Frank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Unofficial motorbike parking zone by stratman² (2 many pix!), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Jakarta weekend traffic jam by Ericko Samudera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*
OX-13 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santo Domingo, Dominican republic*
Lazy Saturday at the Plaza by Eduardo Mueses, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
Bride by Jose Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Black and white cuba by Lucy Higgins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami in B&W by Rodrigo Violante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Black and white image of Atlanta skyline by Nickolay Khoroshkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Beacon by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
downtown by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu & Waikiki, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Oahu 2014 by Kevin Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poelua bay, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Poelua Bay, Maui, Hawaii (DSC00659) by Andreas Habermehl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo streets by 6monstres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Street life by Valery Titievsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9170752-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Cooling down in a hot summer afternoon by .Ali Sharifan., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI: Family of Friday morning by Filippo Bonizzoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
King Abdullah Financial District - KAFD by KhanSaqib, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*
.... by Alfy's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Algiers, Algeria*
Algiers Street 2 by Air Vé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Casablanca, Morocco*
L'ombre #1. by Markus Moning, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
la petite fille et la tour by Zozca Nushashabah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, Notre Dame by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bridge*


bridge by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Banska Stiavnica, Slovakia*


Untitled by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Banska Stiavnica*


Untitled by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Race*


race by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bratislava Slovakia*


maybe lost by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nin, Croatia*


DSC_8940 by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*P.O. Hviezdoslav, Bratislava Slovakia*


P.O. Hviezdoslav by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Working hard*


working hard by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Past time glory, Bratislava Slovakia*


past time glory by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carousel*


carousel by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pharmacy, Bratislava Slovakia*


Pharmacy by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tower, Bratislava Slovakia*


tower by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cubbicle*


Cubbicle by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old town*


Old town by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rails*

rails by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Slovak University of Technology*


Slovak University of Technology by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Farewell*


farewell by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lumber, Slovakia*


lumber by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Love*


love by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*People*


DSC_9350 by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Watching*


watching by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old town*


Old town by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


white world by anton flow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wicked trees by Rickard_fristedt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami - US*


Miami, Florida, U.S.A. - The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


The End of the Line | Magic Kingdom - Orlando, FL by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tiefschnee (explored) by axel wohlbold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Silk Road - China*


2240 One straggler-- The Silk Road , China by C.K. NG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


***Manhattan NYC Waterfront by Rosemarie Crisafi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


REALLY Cool World by Mike Orso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thira - Greece*


Evening Traveller by Ben Heine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Ceuz de Tenerife - Spain*


Urban model by Jose Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami - US*


The skyline of Miami, Florida, U.S.A. - The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


The Magical Bean by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durdle Door - UK*


Man O'War Bay by Vinicios de Moura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Velvet Strand - Ireland*


The Velvet Strand, Portmarnock, Dublin by David Madden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oxbow bend, Wyoming - US*


Morning at Oxbow Bend by Rick Louie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canterbury - UK*


20141211_F0001: Magical light in an ancient place by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hampshire - UK*


Rival Spirit by Geoff Banks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eastern Island - Chile*


The bird definitely found the best spot by Vera & Jean-Christophe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monumen Valley - US*


Sibling Silhouette by Jeff Stamer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


002 by Josef Tornick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund - Shanghai Cityscape by night - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Jounieh-keserwan by Nicky Zureik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
H ψηλη γειτονια-The tall neighbourhood by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cityscapes Mexico City Black & White Monochrome by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
upload by pcristov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavic, Iceland*
Hallgrímskirkja by Emma Millar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sankt Erikspalatset by Lennart Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
City hall beacon by Frederik Togsverd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore*
Jostling for space by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Lost in translation by _Cyrill_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
White and Black Bay by Diogo Calegari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
City of Barcelona by Luc Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
La Boqueria Market by Morten Mitchell Larød, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
29052014-<sans titre> 585 by Arno Toretto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Parigi by Alessandro Giannese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondolas in front of San Marco square, Venice Italy by Cloud Mine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta_atChruch_1240208 by R Burns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Five friends by Alexander Fink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris_078 by Maciej Roszkowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest-27 by Charlie Jennings, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dhaka, Bangladesh*









Little stars by Sharmin Choudhury, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bamboo Rafting Down the Yulong River in Yangshuo, Guanxi China*









Bamboo Rafting Down the Yulong River in Yangshuo, Guanxi China by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Reflections by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain*









Quaint #Spain #village #quiet #old #buildings #black #white #sky #hills #Europe #tower #monochrome #landscape #photography #photo #countryside #instagram #twitter #flickr #Facebook #like #follow #laneylost by laneylost, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grain am Berg, Germany*









The Dream is Real by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Bank Side by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lessini- Malga Valle delle Sfingi, Italia*









Lessini- Malga Valle delle Sfingi by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









quais wb by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taunton, Somerset, England, UK*









County Cricket Ground from the Somerset Stand, Taunton, Somerset, England, UK (B&W) by J H B, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*rowing boats, Skylge, Sevilla, Spain*









rowing boats, Skylge by Peter IJdema, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dhaka, Bangladesh*









Hawkers by Sharmin Choudhury, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miao village in Guizhou in B&W. China*









Miao village in Guizhou in B&W. China by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Sanja by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain*









Crossing #crossing #road #street #Spain #Europe #black #white #monochrome #day #car #cars #Calpe #urban #photography #vanishing #point #photo #flickr #Facebook #twitter #travel #instagram #like #follow #light #laneylost #500px #empty #Gray by laneylost, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Impossible Staircase - Umschreibung, Munich, Germany*









The Impossible Staircase - Umschreibung #1 by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Temple Expiatori De La Sagrada Familia, Barcelona, Spain*









Temple Expiatori De La Sagrada Familia II by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Comacchio (FE), Italy*









Comacchio (FE) by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place de la bourse, Bordeaux, France*









place de la bourse wb by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirkstall Abbey, UK*









Pets of the Abbey by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sights of Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/a350wg/13693305583/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old german castle (Windhoek), Namibia*
Windhoek, S.W.A., Old German Castle (1954) by HiltonT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Napoli, Italy*
Street Life by Christos P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Helsinki, Finland*
Evening in Helsinki by John B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dunedin, New Zealand*
Dunedin Train Station by Eddie Bugajewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Banana beach (Davao), Philippines*
Banana Beach by Dylan Uy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Damascus, Syria*
Damas - La Grande Mosquée by Jean-Sebastien David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Pirulito da Praça 7 - Belo Horizonte by Antonio Thomás Koenigkam Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dresden, Germany*
Tatoo'd Dresden by Hans-B. Sickler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb by night by Radja Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Downface by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
26740029 by twlaa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Black vs White by Filip Stamenov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
aghia sofia 2 by George Vlachos, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

black and white often evokes nostalgia, it antiquates.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trakošćan, Croatia*


166 by Ante Katic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cooling down*


Cooling down by V, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varaždin, Croatia - Old Town*


Stari grad by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krakow, Poland*


Barbakan by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Steven Seagull*


Steven Seagull by Dinko Darlinn®, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varaždin, Croatia - Trg kralja Tomislava - Main city square*


Korzo by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rastoke, Croatia*


157 by Ante Katic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Postira, island of Brač*


Sunset by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Zagreb Tango Festival 2014_06-001 by GAZ BLANCO photographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Diocletian's Palace, Split, Croatia*

184 by Ante Katic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pula Arena, Croatia*


Pula Arena, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Technopol, Bratislava Slovakia*


Technopol by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ploce, Croatia, Alumina & petroleum coke terminal*


207/365: Port of Ploče by Marcin Bajer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ozalj, Croatia*


Ozalj by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sv. Stosija, Zadar, Croatia*


IMG_7622 by tomi tomi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*


Milano I - Antonio di Pietro Averulino detto il Filarete - Ospedale Maggiore - 1456 by GAZ BLANCO photographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amphoras, Pula, Croatia*


Amphoras, Pula, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sveti Nikola , Ostrvica, Croatia*


Sveti Nikola , Ostrvica by Tonko Jursky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madame Vicunha, Paris*


Madame Vicunha by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Jutland, Denmark*


North Sea Fishing Boat by Inge Vautrin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Central Jutland, Denmark*


A Walk on the Beach by Inge Vautrin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oklahoma, USA*


Focused by Inge Vautrin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Jutland, Denmark*


Lone Fisherman by Inge Vautrin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oklahoma, USA*


Deep Concentration.... by Inge Vautrin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Central Jutland, Denmark*


Viborg, Denmark by Inge Vautrin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Louisiana, USA*


Flag Lake, Louisiana. by Inge Vautrin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oklahoma, USA*


Old House on The Prairie (Explore) by Inge Vautrin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Man Pushing Trajinera in Xochimilco by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Looking Up Torre Latinoamericana I by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Time by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Looking Down by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Street Sculpture by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*


Untitled by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


M-3 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


OX-2 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


OX-4 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


OX-13 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


OX-14 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


M-2 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


OX-22 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


OX-23 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


OX-28 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


OX-34 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


OX-80 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


OX-46 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


REVOLUTNIK-3 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


CENT-CMX-4 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


METRO PINO by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


C_BA.jpg by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexicanos.jpg by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


BW-MAR13-2 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


ESPACIOESC-01 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


perCent-4 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


CENT-CMX-1 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de Mexico 2014 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


PINO TRACKS by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


QRT-02-2 by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


UNA CATRINA by Leonardo Luna, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*India*









IMG_0667 by Sharmin Choudhury, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trieste from the roof terrace of Revoltella museum. Italy*









Trieste from the roof terrace of Revoltella museum. Italy by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Notre-Dame de Paris, France*









Notre-Dame de Paris by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain*









Standing Atop The Rock#rock #black #white #monochrome #Spain#spain#summer#spain#Calpe #Europe#europe#photography #photo #like #follow #sea#eu#water #high #hight #buildings #flickr #instagram #Facebook#facebook#twitter#facebook#travel#facebook#tree #light by laneylost, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eiffel Tower and Warsaw Fountain, Paris, France*









Eiffel Tower and Warsaw Fountain by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Palau Nacional, situated in Montjuïc (Barcelona), Spain*









Palau Nacional by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona, Italy*









VERONA - SCORCIO SU CALSTELVECCHIO by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*









pont de pierre wb by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Chasing leaves.. by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Linlithgow Palace, Scotland*









The Great Hall by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tazumuddin, Barisal, Bangladesh*









Sans titre by Sharmin Choudhury, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lijiang River in Black and White. Guanxi China*









Lijiang River in Black and White. Guanxi China by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Maria by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calpe, Spain*









The Explorer #rock #explore #splash #monochrome #black #white #blue #Spain #high #Calp #Calpe #photograph #photography #sea #water #like #follow #instagram #flickr #facebook #twitter by laneylost, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Big Apple, New York, USA*









Big Apple by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*









A Table With A View by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona, Italy*









VERONA PIAZZA ERBE BLACK/WHITE by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arcachon, France*









Les cabanes by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Trinity Church, Manhattan by Ben Hammond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia*


Urban arabesque by paolo violini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arosa – Switzerland*


Arosa Mountain Panorama by Chris Ngbrx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
After Dark by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Enjoying the city landscape from the car, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by maria manuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Das Auto by Benoît, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Crane by Ma.sum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Postkarte aus Venedig by Wolfgang Grilz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Market in Marsaxlokk, Malta*
Markt in Marsaxlokk by Peter Filsinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kos (Kos island), Greece*
tomorrow I stop drinking ! by gaetan vandenbroucke, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Luxeuil. France

The Red Arrows & a Caracal helicopter by Florent Chouffot, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Paris

big head by Sébastien Casters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
fireworks_Budapest by Vanda, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto, Portugal


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^WOW Cristos -Greece , The Best Photo of the Day, Monday , October the 5th , 2015 
Great and e Will Never Forget 9/11 Photo !! WE did Rebuild , Better. Bigger And Taller than before !! 
Lone Live New York City , USA !!:cheers:
We Will Always Prevailed over Terrorism !!:cheers:




christos-greece said:


> *New York City*
> After Dark by Steve Starer, on Flickr


Fantastic and Great Photo Our SSC Friendly Family Beautiful World Photos Moderator and Friend to Everyone Here !


Rest in Peace Stephen " Steve " McFarland , 1955 - 2015, 
We will Never Forget you Steve, Never Our Greatest QuantumX of the Seas Captain " Q " !!


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Light and shadow at Gazi metro station by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Heaven and Earth by Mark Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

the wayout by lenslet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Journey By Boat by Nil shalok, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Silver on silver by > Mr.D Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Santo Domingo by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Navarre, Spain*


Cirauqui by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


Estación luz by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


Luz by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Yosemite by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Cristo del Corcovado con helicóptero by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


En el Camino by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


Igreja by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Lago by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuzco, Peru*


Misionero by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Galicia, Spain*


Caminar by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuzco, Peru*


Machu Picchu by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuzco, Peru*


Un bañito by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Navarre, Spain*


Puente la Reina by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


Momento by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Planos by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Navarre, Spain*


Cirauqui by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sonora, Mexico*


Habitante de la Ciénega by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sonora, Mexico*


Navegando dunas by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuzco, Peru*


Reflejos de Huaipo by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sonora, Mexico*


La barca de Guaymas by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*DC, USA*


Washington, D.C. by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W seascape in Croatia*









B&W seascape in Croatia by Aljaž Vidmar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence old town B&W, Italy*









Florence old town B&W by Aljaž Vidmar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence Arno river, Italy*









Florence Arno river ND1000 by Aljaž Vidmar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence Arno B&W, Italy*









Florence Arno B&W by Aljaž Vidmar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Subway escalators, Barcelona, Spain*









Subway escalators by Aljaž Vidmar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trieste, Italy*









Bw pier by Aljaž Vidmar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maribor, Slovenia*









Lonely bus station by Aljaž Vidmar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saltpan rails, slovenia*









Saltpan rails by Aljaž Vidmar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*In the streets of Trieste, Italy*









In the streets of Trieste by Aljaž Vidmar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rogla church b&w, Slovenia"*









Rogla church b&w by Aljaž Vidmar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lalbagh Kella, Bangladesh*









Lalbagh Kella by Sharmin Choudhury, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sanjiang Dong Autonomous County, China*









Sanjiang Dong Autonomous County by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Place, Brussel, Belgium*









Grand Place by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*UK*









Rise #river #severn #water #monochrome #black #white #person #trees #building #branch #flood #floods #worcester #like #follow #instagram #flickr #photo #photography #photograph #laneylost by laneylost, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Louvre Pyramid in Square, Paris, France*









Louvre Pyramid in Square by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olympic Past (take a seat), barcelona, Spain*









Olympic Past (take a seat) by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*VERONA CASTELVECCHIO, ITALY*









VERONA CASTELVECCHIO by Claudio Pimazzoni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









la grosse cloche by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dallas – US*


Downtown Dallas Cancer Survivor Park by Randy Stewart, on Flickrttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/]alexbrenn[/url], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La menace by jeanseb1971, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


Wildebeast in South Africa by Helen Beech, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by nicolas bello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Bangkok I by Patrick Tug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi – India*


Early Morning Visitor - President House India by uhang kincai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vicentina Coast - Portugal*


Face to face by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Skyline by Michi Loheit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Time by Nico 尼科, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow. Chamberlain lane by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
SWE-8983 by Andre T, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavic, Iceland*
Admiring the view - the Harpa Concert Hall in Reykjavic by Mick Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lahore, Pakistan*
0W6A0033 by Liaqat Ali Vance, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb15 X100_194 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Michigan and Lake, Chicago 2015 by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC_5717 by Loic Baquet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
_A7C6756-copy by catchapman44, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
General view of San Marco Piazza - Saint Mark square - taken from the vaporetto, Venice, Italy by Cloud Mine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Reflection by Ahmed Wagih, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Cátedra de Luz by Omar Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


Pendientes by Omar Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


La lejanía del yo by Omar Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


El Chico #3 by Omar Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ladeados by Omar Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Rev by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Caballito by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


_A7A5595.jpg by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


_A7A5617.jpg by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


_A7A5335.jpg by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


_A7A5569-Edit by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


_A7A5619 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


_A7A5606 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


_A7A5874-Edit by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


_A7A5640-Edit-copy by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Luovre by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


La Defense by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


_A7A4728-Edit by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


_A7A4718-Edit by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Lavadora by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


_R145391 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


_R142355-copy by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


_R140675-copy by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


_R141142 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


_R141182 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


s6 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


20 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


15 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


017 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


EN1-copy2 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


_A7A5271 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basque Country, Spain*


Guggenheim by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


S1000 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Asturias, Spain*


E1000 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in USA*


_R142098 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in USA*


_R142069 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


004 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


001 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


008 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


011 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


012 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


c5 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


c3 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


n12 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Illinois, USA*


Chicago by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chapel of Wurmlingen above Fog, Germany*









Chapel of Wurmlingen above Fog by Michael Mehl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dom zu Schleswig // Schleswig Cathedral, Germany*









Dom zu Schleswig // Schleswig Cathedral by Michael Mehl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abbey and Studley Royal in North Yorkshire, United Kingdom*









Long Exposure of St. Mary's Church near Fountains Abbey and Studley Royal in North Yorkshire, United Kingdom by Michael Mehl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Roman Baths at Bath, United Kingdom*









The Roman Baths at Bath, United Kingdom by Michael Mehl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canale Grande, seen View from the Rialto Bridge, Venice, Italy*









Canale Grande, seen View from the Rialto Bridge, Venice, Italy by Michael Mehl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pastorat Sülfeld // Pastorate Sülfeld, Germany*









Pastorat Sülfeld // Pastorate Sülfeld by Michael Mehl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice at Night, Italy*









Venice at Night by Michael Mehl, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle at Universal Studios Orlando. USA*









[EXPLORED] Hogwarts B&W by Blake Herman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Top view - New York B&W, USA*









Top view - New York B&W - EXPLORE!! by Sergio Álvarez Fernández, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Patrick's Cathedral - New York B&W, USA"*









St. Patrick's Cathedral - New York B&W by Sergio Álvarez Fernández, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flooded street in Dhaka City, Bangladesh*









Flooded street in Dhaka City by Sharmin Choudhury, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Qianmen Dajie - Beijing in Black and White, China*









Qianmen Dajie - Beijing in Black and White by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*la Grande Cascade, Paris, France*









la Grande Cascade by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pembrokeshire, Wales, UK*









On Top of the World, Pembrokeshire by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Regensburg - Winter Days, Germany*









Regensburg - Winter Days by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
City of London by John Esslinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
DSCF424 by L D Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Χαλαραααά #thessaloniki#thessalonians#igers_greece#travel_greece#team_greece#bwstyles_gf#bw_greece#idisti#loves_greece#life_greece#global_stars#frappe by Tili Tili, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, France*
Strasbourg - Petite France (3) by MVJ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Bálna by Gabriel A Dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by nameer., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

To a brighter future by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

the tragedy of communications overload~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Forward slash by Robin Kelderman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Sacre Coeur by Laurent TOURBE, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Vers l'avenir....(Explore) by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mississippi, US

Wide open spaces Explored. by Veronica_M, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Tudo Flui... by Franco Campanhola, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Beda Fell by Chris Morse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Boho style by kinojam, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by Matt Machin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec - old town Zrinski, Croatia*


Cakovec - old town Zrinski by Lu.ci.ja, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Budapest by Lu.ci.ja, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*


Danijela & Marko by Matej Paluh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


La grande bellezza | Roma | Luglio 2015 by GAZ BLANCO photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centre, Bordeaux, Aquitaine. France*









le grand théatre by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Together by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*west gate bridge, Melbourne. Australia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lawsphotography/13638116585/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Antonio – US*


suburbia by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo – Brazil*


Crossing by thorpetowers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monsal Head – UK*


Monsal Head Viaduct by Andrew Nimmo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


_DSC7123_ Harbour at noon by Jagpot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aberdeen – UK*


Aberdeen Beach (Explored?) by PeskyMesky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln – Germany*


Cologne by Dirk Marx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican City*


Petersdom by Heinz-Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Blenheim - UK*_


Blenheim Palace and Gardens by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canon Beach – US*


Cannon Beach by David Schultz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Under The Gate by Greg Pierce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


super pier by Roberto Michaelis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Plaza del Duomo by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Catedral_de_Segovia by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York, Brooklyn, subway, 7 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Ombú by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


details by Matthieu Manigold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reno - US*


They all went UP! by James Clemens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC3077-1 by Klara du Maurier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Switchback Bryce*


Switchback Bryce by Studio G in the DMV, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Podgorica – Montenegro*


Former fighter - бывший истребитель by Raymond Zoller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona*


Wella Building in Barcelona by Luis Marina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astoria, Oregon – US*


Astoria–Megler Bridge Infared Look by David Schultz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuebingen – Germany*


twin blades by Andrea Missinato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribblehead Viaduct *


Ribblehead Viaduct by Ben Draguisky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit*


"Detroit Skyline from Belle Isle" by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Timisoara – Romania*


a diffrent perspective by Octav Bobe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


150 million years old and still having to pose for selfie's.... by Matthew Biddle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Being a child (pomaci fairground) by ethem tutak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


angel of central park by Rick Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruña – Spain*


DSC_2769 by Roberto Lareo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


View to Colosseum by Heinz-Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruña – Spain*


La Guerra de los Relámpagos by David Balado Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Czech Republic

Stary Hrbitov by DARKstyle Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Vertigo by Rico Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Rainy Luxembourg by Konstantin Tilberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Hilton JBR by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tel Aviv, Israel

Tel Aviv, 2015. by TLV and more, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Spiral Staircase of Yaquina Head Lighthouse in Newport, Oregon by goodhike, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The Courtyard of the College, of period of January 25, 1554, is the first milestone in the birth of the city of São Paulo, and was chosen to start the indoctrination of the natives at the time of the discovery of Brazil. (Photo 2/7) by Marcos Jerlich, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

John Rylands Library, Manchester, Great Staircase by Richard Needham, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Rome

Bella Roma by Heinz-Michael, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Craco, Italia

La distruzione. by Federico Milesi, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Salou, Spain

Plage de Salou, le soir tombant... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lake Fewa, Nepal

Lake Fewa (Pokhara) by Phil Bissi, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Vancouver, Canada

Harry Winston Jerome (_32_0163) by Ross G. Strachan, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Florence

IMG_9637 by Sergey Veselkin, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hamburg

Sankt Georg by Tom Doerken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne, Fl – US*


Skyline view of the city of Melbourne, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow *


wipeout by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cleaning by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Externsteine s&w by Norbert Liese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Melfi – Italy


Melfi by Francesco Tursi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elton - UK*


34092 "Wells" by Dave Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de la Plata – Argentina*


Río de la Plata by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loches - France*


Le chateau de Loches by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


En quête de Sens/ In search of Meaning by Alexa Alyssa Aufmkolk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagnoregio - Italy*


Haunted by Vluargh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


Les jambes en l'air by Jean Paul DEFAY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


2015-09-12_08-06-16 by L Weiling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Boston Harbor by Scott Conner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Smoky Mountains National Park, TN/NC - US*


Spiral by Bradley Burgess, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Collier, FL - US*


Quasi Parish Ave Maria Oratory, 5068 Annunciation Circle, Ave Maria, Florida, U.S.A. / of Harry L. Warren, AIA, of Cannon Design, Grand Island, NY. / Completed: 2007 by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Melbourne- near city centre by chris anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Errachidia - Morocco*


Marrocos by Filipe Balata Alves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barmouth, Wales – UK*


The train from Barmouth by Trevor Kerr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Dear Gordon Willis by Daniel Lazar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York* 


_DSC0034 by Anthony Nathan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore City by Ratchata Charoensri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Big city life by Marcel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila by Mahen Bala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The Guardian of the Old Street (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto street fashion & style, street photography, shot with Sony a6000 mirrorless, 16mm 1/1000 f8 iso400, 16-50 kit lens & edited in Adobe Lightroom. #streetstyle #streetfashion #streetphotography #torontostyle #torontofashion #sony #sony_a6k #sunnyday by duncan thorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown Toronto by Vernon Bone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
«Selfie» on the Waterfront by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Riverside-3_BW by Stan Krotov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Ancient Roman Theater Alexandria Egypt by Christy Lang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Reflection by Fredrik Holmberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
One World Trade Center by Daniel Aguilar Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
RIO De JANEIRO by corda. eugenio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Il duomo di Milano by mattia lepri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona_Ramblas by Jorge Paredes Correas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Storm Warning by Igor Prahin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
L1012356.jpg by ffrade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Milos Costantini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Silema, Malta*
Untitled by L D Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Lost in Concrete Jungle by AP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maui snapshots, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Maui Snapshots by alliance1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda Castle, Budapest by Javier Valdemoros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rama VIII bridge (Bangkok, Thailand)*
Rama VIII Bridge by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
View point by anthony morris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taormina, Italy*
taormina, sicily by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur in Black & White by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Black & White Pony Tail 36-100 by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hobart, Australia*
B&W Masts #1 by Like Jazz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Tkalčićeva by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zadar, Croatia*
IMG_7515 by tomi tomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Bromo, Indonesia*
Mt.Bromo.Indonesia.photography.black.and.white.man.beard.camera. by a man • a beard • a camera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
... 269/365 by Dusan Zidar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Untitled by Kari Obreque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Flinders St Station, Melbourne by Writeinlight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Islamabad, Pakistan*
Blue Area, Islamabad by Abdul Majid Saleem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
istanbul by ahmet kilci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Thessaloniki, Greece by Ilia Savvidi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Greece*
passing by... by Gregory Tzourmanas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Haarlem, Holland*
Church Street by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Perú*
Jirón de la Unión. Lima, Perú. by DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
06 - Hamngatan by Åke Hoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Look! Something funny on her phone by Aditya Fajar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Cambie Bridge -20151004_4067 by Jack Vainer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Graz, Austria*
untiteld by Roman Rudnicki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Feliz en mi soledad by Sebas Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopje, Macedonia republic (FYROM)*
Скопје, центар by Ivana Vasilj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caracas, Venezuela*
CARACAS by Julio César Mesa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bycicle. China-Town, Montreal, Canada*









Bycicle. China-Town, Montreal, Canada by Oleg Moiseyenko, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gdynia, Poland*
... Skwer Kościuszki ... Gdynia , Poland ... by Monika Wojtacha, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waiting for Eiffel Tower Lightshow, Paris. France*









Waiting for Eiffel Tower Lightshow, Paris by Oleg Moiseyenko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marbella Club Hotel, Marbella (Spain).*









Surrounded :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago2 by Sarah McLoughlin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Campo de las Naciones, Madrid (Spain).*









Spheres I :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Metropol, Plaza de la Encarnación, Sevilla (Spain).*









Mushrooms #2 :: HDR :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Emir’s Ambition by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Muslim girls feed birds on the base of Grande Arche, Paris. France*









Muslim girls feed birds on the base of Grande Arche, Paris by Oleg Moiseyenko, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Black & White by Rezaul Haque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Black & White Capital by Antoine Thibaud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Black & White Capital by Antoine Thibaud, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Woman and child having MacDo lunch while observing La Défense plaza, Paris. France*









Woman and child having MacDo lunch while observing La Défense plaza, Paris by Oleg Moiseyenko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Metro Chamartín, Madrid (Spain).*









Spider Stairs #2 :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bronze Goose Riders, Sarlat, France"*









Bronze Goose Riders, Sarlat, France by Oleg Moiseyenko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sevilla-Santa Justa Railway Station, Seville (Spain)."*









Endless Rail :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hatia, Chittagong, Bangladesh*









Return by Sharmin Choudhury, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zhenyuan ancient city by night in B&W. 鎮遠古鎮 Guizhou China*









Zhenyuan ancient city by night in B&W. 鎮遠古鎮 Guizhou China [EXPLORE 30/08/2014] by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Square Edouard VII, Paris, France*









Surrounded by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Talacre, North Wales, UK.*









Talacre Lighthouse by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Grande Arche de la Défense (also La Grande Arche de la Fraternité), Paris, France*









Abstract - Grande Arche by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Well Earned Break, London, UK*









A Well Earned Break by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montpellier, France*









a wall to lean on by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*









La bourse Maritime by cedric rey, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges, Belgium*









Chasing Shadows by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harlingen, Frise, Netherlands*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/psajfotos/14709847206/in/[email protected]/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, Basilique Saint Pie X*


Lourdes, Basilique Saint Pie X by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stuttgart, Germany*


"Overcoming boundaries", Stuttgart 2015, artist: Ottmar Hörl by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sankt Maria im Kapitol, Cologne*


some silence sometimes, Sankt Maria im Kapitol, Cologne by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chartres, Cathédrale Notre-Dame*


Chartres, Cathédrale Notre-Dame-2 by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Swiss Alps*


come to greet a beautiful morning, Swiss Alps by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Freiburg, Germany*


shadow art, ephemeral … Freiburg, Salzstraße by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Back to the 80's*


Back to the 80's by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedrale of LE PUY, statue of Joan of Arc*


Jeanne d'Arc, Cathédrale du Puy by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zinalrothorn, Switzerland*


view of Zinalrothhorn (4221m) on coming down from Bishorn which was my last summit this year ... so much looking forward to the next season! by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Teatro Real, Madrid*


Teatro Real, Madrid, foyer of the opera house by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Malin Head, Co. Donegal*


Malin Head, Co. Donegal by Adam Bermingham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlsruhe, Germany*


tree trap at Karlsruhe palace by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*long days*


long days (postcard from a time gone by) by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj - Croatia*


Rovinj - Croatia by Christian Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Korsika - Delikatessen*


Korsika - Delikatessen by Christian Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koszeg, Vas, Hungary*


So, What Up Now, God? by Mark Horvath, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lac du Champex*


Lac du Champex, early morning in July by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Freiburg Cathedral*


night of farewell, Freiburg Cathedral by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sainte-Cécile Cathedral in Albi, France*


Sainte-Cécile by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Platanes en hiver*


Platanes en hiver by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*photographer at work*


photographer at work by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Garde rapprochée (bodyguard)*


Garde rapprochée by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


man and art II, Reina Sofia, Madrid by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mercedes*


Mercedes by Christian Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Invierno austral by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Fuente de los Coyotes by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Calle Juana Manso by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Torre Chateau by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Edificio de apartamentos by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Invierno austral I by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Carriles Centrales 9 de julio by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Edificio sobre la Diagonal Norte by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Edificio sobre la Diagonal Norte by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Obelisco contra el sol by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Obelisco by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona_Ramblas by Jorge Paredes Correas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
City birds by Ignas Kutavicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Pope in Philly by David Howland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Cathedral by Tom Webb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Popular Venice by Heiner Adams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by L D Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Selfi by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by GeorgeDement, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florianópolis - Brasil*









Sans titre by M. Maia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia do Rosa - Brasil*









Sans titre by M. Maia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*









Sans titre by M. Maia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elden, Gueldre, Netherlands*









Sans titre by M. Maia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vale do Pati - Chapada Diamantina - Brasil*









Sans titre by M. Maia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vale do Pati - Chapada Diamantina - Brasil*









Sans titre by M. Maia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lençóis - Chapada Diamantina - Brasil*









Sans titre by M. Maia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salvador - Brasil"*









Sans titre by M. Maia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walking with a dog, Latin Quarter, Paris, France"*









Walking with a dog, Latin Quarter, Paris by Oleg Moiseyenko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arganzuela Footbridge, Madrid (Spain)."*









Tubular Bells II :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cloud village (India)*









Cloud village by Sharmin Choudhury, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nanluoguxiang (Nanluogu Xiang) Hutong of Beijing, China*









Nanluoguxiang (Nanluogu Xiang) Hutong of Beijing, China [EXPLORE 26/08/2014] by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Pano by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cusco, peru, South America.*









Sheltering from the Sun, Cusco by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eiffel Square, Paris, France*









Eiffel Square by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Entrance (Morden Hall Park House), UK*









Grand Entrance (Morden Hall Park House) by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









chess kings by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atop Mt. Buffalo, Victoria, Australia*









Atop Mt. Buffalo by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MM. Brimham Rocks. UK*









Hangin' on by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## thanhhailand (Oct 11, 2015)

very nice


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dvyang33/14566683969/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Leucate - France*


Petit Voilier, Port Leucate, France. by LEON SETIANI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sacred by JM...., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican City*


Judgement Day by Andrea Gallino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limoges - France*


IMGP7588silkb&w2- by rondoudou87, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shenzhen - China*


reflections on the raiment of modernity by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Little Venice London (On Explore 17th June 2015) by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fortaleza - Brazil*


La plage by Philippe Castetbon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Briones - Spain*


Por-las-Calles-de-Briones by chenan333, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


... illusions ... by ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


voies by Eddy Dubois, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Me busco y no me encuentro by César Blay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Waves by Anish Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Isola Tiberina by Stefano Berti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Theni - India*


Daily Life by Vilvesh Swaminathan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manila*


Townhouse by Kris Dy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont St Mitchel - France*


Mont Saint Michel by Carlotta Cominetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste - Italy*


heroes by Francesco Giannico, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto, Portugal


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - France*


A moment in San Francisco #186 by Oscardaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uyuni Desert - Bolivia*


Contrast - Uyuni Desert - Bolivia by Mauro Fatte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


A moment in San Francisco #185-California street view 2 by Oscardaman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varaždin, Croatia*


Varasd by Mark Horvath, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mönch, Switzerland*


postcard from Switzerland … top of Mönch at 13,474 ft (4107 m) by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lüneburg, Germany*


Lüneburg by Christian Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


staircase inside the CaixaForum, Madrid by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*City of Arts and Sciences, Valencia - Spain*


bird of song by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Corsica, France*


another one from Corsica - dream of a place by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dextérité (dexterity)*

Dextérité by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le cloître*


Le cloître by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chartres, Cathédrale Notre-Dame*


Chartres, Cathédrale Notre-Dame-4 by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West by East*


West by East by Mark Dries, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Switzerland*

on my way up to the valley of Rot, Switzerland by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Freiburg Cathedral*


I went to church last night … Freiburg Cathedral by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Postira, island of Brač, Croatia*


Postira by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Korsika - Delikatessen*


Korsika - Delikatessen by Christian Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rathaus Hannover*


Rathaus Hannover by Christian Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


LOURDES EL PADRE picture. by thierrymuller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


L'esplanade du Trocadero by Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aigues-Mortes, Hôtel Restaurant Les Arcades*


Aigues-Mortes, Hôtel Restaurant Les Arcades by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


VENISE ESINEV by thierrymuller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Entrée de la Lagune, à Cotonou...*


Entrée de la Lagune, à Cotonou... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga, Portugal


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Avenida Insurgentes según los dioses by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campeche, Mexico*


Fachada Instituto Campechano by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sacatepequez, Guatemala*


Antigua 22 PM 008 by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campeche, Mexico*


Centro de Convenciones y Exposiciones de Campeche by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campeche, Mexico*


Campeche en sus plazas (2) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sacatepequez, Guatemala*


Antigua en caricatura verdosa by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campeche, Mexico*


Fuerte de San Miguel (mejorada) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campeche, Mexico*


Malecón en Campeche by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*










My Pic


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*










My Pic


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*










My Pic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
BNW View of Rio de Janeiro (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*










My Pic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*










My Pic


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*










My Pic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris 2015 - La BNF by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tanah Lot – Indonesia*


Tanah Lot B&W by Jeff W, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*










My Pic


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*










My Pic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tell me Big Ben, what time is it? (Bright mood) [EXPLORED] by Bentom Wyemji, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Mike Wiskus & the Lucas Oil Pitts Special by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice in a timeless night by Alessandra Finocchiaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai* 


Shanghai by Carolina M. Santoro Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Courtyard by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


IMG_7193 by theinozem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Lumia by Ivak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Dubai Creek! by srikanth chinta, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Parigi by night by Robertino Radovix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_5654-Edit by Magyoz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC_3841 by Robertino Radovix, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Milano by Robertino Radovix, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Milano by Robertino Radovix, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Milano by Robertino Radovix, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Family portrait by Gloria Salgado Gispert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tonle Sap Lake, Cambodia

Paddling though... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

The guardian... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia

A little Buddha and a smiley face - Angkor Wat, Cambodia #angkorwat #cambodia #temple #colorsplash by Gustavo Correa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Stone-Faced by Jonathan Stainton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto High Rise by Chris Pang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Night Skating by Reinier Evangelista, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Brixham 

Through silver water by Nigel @ westcountry wanderings, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Augusta Sicilia, Italia

COCCODRILLO AD AUGUSTA by GIOVANNI CIUNNA, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

UK

Free bird. by 衰尾道人 www.ethanleephoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

france

Avant l'orage by Jean Paul DEFAY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Postira, island of Brač, Croatia*


Postira by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ratingen, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Joy by Mark Horvath, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rijeka, Croatia*


Rijeka - square with anchor graffiti by Nicholas Shore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*a ragged path you wish to go*


a ragged path you wish to go by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Freiburg im Breisgau, Germany*


curvy day, Freiburg im Breisgau by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


staircase inside the Reina Sofia, Madrid by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*dreamer of dreams*


dreamer of dreams by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne Cathedral, Germany*


Cologne Cathedral, South side, light through Richter window by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sortir du lot*


Sortir du lot by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Clouds over the Basilica*


Nuages sur la basilique by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Metz, France*


Metz, Eglise Saint-Eucaire by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Minolta*


Minolta SRT 100x, Une belle brique... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Peter's on the Embankment, Bruges, West Flanders*


CHATEAU DE FLANDRE by thierrymuller, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra, Portugal


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aéroport de Toulouse Blagnac*


Aéroport de Toulouse Blagnac, un matin de départ... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cockpit du North American OV-10 Bronco*


Cockpit du North American OV-10 Bronco à AirExpo-2015 by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Swiss Alps*


Grand Désert, Swiss Alps by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb - Main Railway Station, Croatia*


Rails by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


afternoon walk, Retiro, Madrid by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*day of judgement*


day of judgement by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra, Portugal


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*A380 F*


A380 F-WWOW by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Au musée Guggenheim Bilbao, Spain*


Au musée Guggenheim (Bilbao) by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Couple in Montreal by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
De Butte en blanc by Pierre-Luc Delage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Regent Street Piccadilly circus by Rayan Azhari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza by comradavid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyrgi (Chios island), Greece*
Pyrgi, Hios (Chios), Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Jean-de-Maurienne, France*
Moutons à Saint Jean de Maurienne by Alexandre MODESTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Rouillac, France*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 3240 : En Lomagne — château de Rouillac, XIVe-XVIIIe s., commune de Gimbrède, Gers, Gascogne, Midi-Pyrénées, lundi 6 avril 2015, 16:21:39 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
budapest b&w by almar77, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Roll The Hard Six by lara_1012, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Rayures by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Omen by -l- AJM -l-, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Lookout by Turnvater Janosch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Virginia Beach, VA, US

Towne Bank by David Adamson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Straight ahead in the wall by Lubbock ., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

St Servan - Les Bas Sablon by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The tower by jerome ramin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

IMG_4763 by Maierpic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Live wire by -l- AJM -l-, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rest*


Rest by Mark Horvath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
La Puerta Del Sol by Simon Pratley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
1M8A3342 by Marco Estrella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago - B&W by PhotoJacko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris 2015 - La BnF by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Reflections by Carmine Contrafatto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Fabio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta - 360 of 367-27.jpg by Jmlaw86, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Diamond Head from Ala Mona Park by Peter Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Port Huron, Michigan

American Century Downbound by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sydney

"Skyscape" by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Epecuén, Buenos Aires, Argentina

"Arañas" by Jaquelina Bisquert, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Noto, Italia

Cattedrale di Noto Sicilia by GIOVANNI CIUNNA, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Cumbria, United Kingdom

A Coming Storm by Ed Ward, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Empty by Mark Horvath, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rainy Day*


Rainy Day by Mark Horvath, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*lanterns*


IMG_3375_HDR by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Swiss Alps*


wake up to this ... Swiss Alps by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*O'Connell Street, Dublin, Ireland*

O'Connell Street by Adam Bermingham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, main station, Germany*


wrong kiss .. Cologne, main station one Friday afternoon in late August by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


De viaje by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


El Oro, Estado de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*

paisaje Mexicano by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*


paisaje Mexicano by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*


Guanajuato by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Ex convento de Calpan by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Paisaje Mexicano by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tlaxcala, Mexico*


cerca de Cacaxtla by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Mexico by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Ex convento de Calpan by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Ex convento de Calpan by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Santa Maria la Ribera by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


quisco by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


convento de Calpan, Puebla by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


ex convento de Calpan by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


ex convento de Calpan by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Sto. Domingo by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ciudad de México by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


quiosco Morisco by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


museo de geologia UNAM by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


quiosco morisco by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Museo de geologia UNAM by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


quiosco Morisco by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Baño by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Yosemite National Park*

Yosemite Valley, CA, USA









Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torre Espacio, 33rd floor, Madrid (Spain).*









Castellana Diagonal At CTBA :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Metropol, Plaza de la Encarnación, Sevilla (Spain).*









Metropol Mirador #1 :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torre Mahou, AZCA, Madrid (Spain).*









Sky In Motion At Mahou Tower :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Metropol, Plaza de la Encarnación, Sevilla (Spain).*









Mushrooms #1 :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atocha Railway Station New Arrivals, Madrid (Spain).*









White Space-Time Warp :: HDR :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Metro Chamartín, Madrid (Spain).*








Underground Vertigo :: HDR :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Street Photography by Glauco Tavares, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
32 by Falevian -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Río Chicago by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Passeio by Vinicius Tardelle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> EDITED



Wow Chicago has a twin city very similar 
hahahahahahaha :bash:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Curvy Sam by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge, London, England by Nelson Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian Scene by David Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Water & Light show 4 by Malcolm Arouza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


DÉDÉ LA BRETELLE by Florence Bonnin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao, Spain*


Bilbao, Passerelle sur le Nervion... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*If you are thirsty... wine cellar*


Si vous avez soif... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Niagara falls, Canada & United States*


Niagara falls #1 by Mark Dries, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*tell me what day*


tell me what day by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*off the tower*


off the tower by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*passing by*


passing by by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Switzerland*


a place in Switzerland .. sun after rain and snow of September by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Susak, Croatia*


Susak by Dinko Darlinn®, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*nice car*


nice car by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*city & light dream*


city's light dream by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*late afternoon*


riverbed walk, late afternoon by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*loving a secret*


loving a secret by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*prayers*


Prières noctiliennes 3 by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Courbevoie, Ile-de-France, France*


La Défense vue de face by Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Casa Batlo, de l'architecte Gaudi, Barcelona by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*SNP bridge, Bratislava, Slovakia*


SNP bridge by Juraj Zahumensky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Alessandra casoli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poljud, Split, Croatia*


Poljud , UltraEurope 2015 by Tonko Jursky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gavarnie, France*


Cirque de Gavarnie by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
phantom. by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dunloe, Ireland


20150826_111622_1-80 sec at f - 5.0_18 mm_B&W by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lagos, Portugal

Lagos by Jo Till, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Tuscany

Sumpfgebiet by Günter Meindl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Splash by AlisterBC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Alviso Foam Bubbles by AlisterBC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Marin County, California, US

Explorers by AlisterBC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

The Bulb by AlisterBC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Into the Fog by AlisterBC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Swirl (BW) by AlisterBC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Point Reyes, California, US

Inside the Tunnel  by AlisterBC, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


MILAN WEEK DESIGN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*


WALKING IN LUCERNA by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*


WALKING IN LUCERNA by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*


WALKING IN LUCERNA by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*


WALKING IN LUCERNA by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*


WALKING IN LUCERNA by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basel, Switzerland*


WALKING IN BASILE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


WALKING IN ZURICH by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


WALKING IN ZURICH by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


WALKING IN ZURICH by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


WALKING IN ZURICH by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


WALKING IN ZURICH by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


WALKING IN ZURICH by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


MESSAGE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Piedmont, Italy*


WALKING IN TURIN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Piedmont, Italy*


WALKING IN TURIN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summer in The City, Chicago, USA*









Summer in The City, Chicago by Oleg Moiseyenko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The City, Chicago, USA*









The City, Chicago, USA by Oleg Moiseyenko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Location: Sandsletta, Lofoten Islands, Norway*









The group portrait with shadows by Oleg Moiseyenko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Plaza de Toros de Las Ventas is a famous bullring in Madrid (Spain)."*









Plaza de las Ventas #3 :: HDR :: BW by Sergio Valverde Pérez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porsangen Fjord, Norway"*









Porsangen Fjord, Norway by Oleg Moiseyenko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dacca, Dhaka, Bangladesh*









Metal Welding by Sharmin Choudhury, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Matera ancient town. I Sassi di Matera Basilicata, Italy*









Matera ancient town. I Sassi di Matera Basilicata, Italy by Mauro & Sara, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Threatening skies by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Thames, opposite Tower of London, London, England, UK*









Lazy London, Down by the River by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*York City, overlooking the Hudson River. USA*









The WFC 2-5 in Winter by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scotney Castle, England (UK)*









Scotney by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seealpsee, Switzerland*









lake in the mountains by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taminick, Victoria, Australia*









Drylands by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Barcelona (Spain)*









Telling Stories by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bucurest, Romania*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fusion_of_horizons/5471834068/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macau - China*


Macau Science Center by MC Chan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin *


Palazzo Reale Turin B&W by Samantha Fiore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


world of shadows by drhussamm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_7781_fhdr - Copia by VINCENZO ZANNINI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mpumalanga - South Africa*


Blyde River Canyon, Mpumalanga by Andrea Boggio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by Michelle Denniston, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

RundumHorn-4.jpg by Birgit, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, NY, US

Empire State Building by Electric Aura, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seattle, WA, US

Columbia Center by Anthony May, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hamburg, Germany

sw-10829 by Jan Niklas Warneck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Batalha – Portugal*


Portugal Batalha. by poupette1957, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto – Portugal*


The Invicta. by Reinaldo M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne, Fl – US*


Skyline view of the city of Melbourne, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow *


wipeout by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*[Somewhere in Germany*


Externsteine s&w by Norbert Liese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


woman in the city by Stefania Martino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


París by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le mur du son - The sound barrier by PLDR22, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kazbegi – Georgia*


Gergeti Trinity Church in Kazbegi by Pablo Andrés Rivero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


waiting for the elevator by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam by xprocessed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


mono day in the dales by mark thompson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Freiburg*


Freiburg by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stacummy bridge - Ireland*


Evening Commuter, Stacummy Bridge, Co Kildare, Ireland. by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington - US*


Lincoln Memorial by Tracy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Imagine by JoeJoeKeys, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cannes, France*
Droit devant by Totoffff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge by Chris Roman, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Lisbon, Portugal*










by Éole


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Port of Monaco I by Sebastian Hillemann, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Moscow, Russia* - First snow in November 2012










by serg-157


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*


carcassonne by gaetan vandenbroucke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

Milano, stazione centrale by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belgium*


the return of the cows by gaetan vandenbroucke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ek' Balam, Yucatán, Mexico*


Ek Balam: Stairway to heaven by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


FOINTAINBLEAU by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santander, Spain*


Playa del Camello, Santander by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*windy day*


windy day by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Switzerland*


evening light over Val de Moiry, Switzerland by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castle Thèbes, Martres-Tolosane, France*


Martres-Tolosane, Douves du Château de Thèbes by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao, Spain*

Au musée Guggenheim (Bilbao) by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*YAK-11*


YAK-11 by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aigues-Mortes, France*


Aigues-Mortes by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aiguestortes i Estany, Catalonia*


Aiguestortes i Estany-1.jpg by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2_DSC8039 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kungsträdgården subwaystation (Stockholm, Sweden)*
Kungsträdgården subwaystation by Max Wikström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Quiet Night.jpg by Daniel Underwood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool by Georgina Hurdsfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Lost in Concrete Jungle by AP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyline Doha, Qatar..in black and white #blackandwhite #dark #black #longexposure #lights #frame #art #streetphotography #buildings #building #structure #seemydoha #seemydoha2015 #doha #dohacorniche #qatar #pentax #pentaxian #sea #reflection #qatarism #qa by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Tour Eiffel by Luca Foscili, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Ellis Island, Jersey USA*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Ellis Island, Jersey USA*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Statue of Liberty, NYC*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Central Park, NYC*


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*NYC 2012*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@capricorn: All these photos are yours?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Once upon a riverside~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
. by greg k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavic, Iceland*
Hallgrímskirkja by Emma Millar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Un pequeño descanso. by Eder Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
64754092 by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
upload by Carl-Johan Melander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Thessaloniki by Thanos Kiroudis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
_X1T4979 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Street Portrait #114 - Family by Alvaro Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tianjin, China*
Neoclassic Tianjin by Pablo Ampuero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Ode to Farewells by Jigs Tenorio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
B&W by josephzohn | flickr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
_DSC0081-Edit by Dũng Huỳnh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo by Sian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
114 by Christian Whiting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Minneapolis, U.S.A.*
flying for the moment by Brent Evan Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Columbus City by Jonathen Adkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbonne 2015-4445 by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
Kuwait City Skyline B&W by Muhammad Al-Qatam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manama, Bahrain*
Al Fateh Mosque by Ahmad Azaharuddin Omar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris in Black and White : Notre Dame by Jean-Nicolas L., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*FD Samuel Beckett Night B&W, Dublin, Ireland*









FD Samuel Beckett Night B&W by Deane McDermott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Virginia Beach, USA*









Mono Fishing by Mark Weaver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dublin, Ireland*









Ha'Penny Bridge Day Black & White by Deane McDermott, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W Reflections, Scotland*









B&W Reflections by Mark Weaver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Londonderry, Ireland*









Shipquay Street Black & White by Deane McDermott, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Street trails by 50creative, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Vienna Technical Museum by PeskyMesky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome from the sky by Augusto Cagnoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aries - France*


Arènes d'Arles by Andrea Boggio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Untitled by tgoarant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay BW by Nicola Lawrance, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Seul l'écho de tes pas... by Luc Mary-Rabine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Sail Amsterdam 2015 by Jan van Duivenboden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Skyline de la Loma Larga by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cromer - UK*


Spider Monkeys by steven.kemp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Skyline in Monochrome- S3iscityscape2 by Daniel Go, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_8260877 by Marcel Kraijo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC5184 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Arcos y columnas / Arches and Columns (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town - South Africa*


_DSC2173-Beachlife by Jagpot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malaysia*


Temple interior by Joe Sathiatheavan Dingo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
day16 by Ale Nuvola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The walking bush by Arsenio Jr Nidoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Pope in Philly by David Howland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ollantaytambo Ruins - Peru*


Ollantaytambo Ruinas by Imagenquemada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
My spot at the Peak 14.10.15 No tripod + hazy (6) by Jamie Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faial, Azores - Portugal*


The lighthouse of "Ponta dos Capelinhos" survived the eruption of Capelinhos volcano (upper right) in 1957 by Mario Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Fidelity Plaza by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Abricó - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Quirico D'Orcia - Italy*


Ora ... come allora by Giuliana Castellengo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb12 X100_002 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Haarlem, Holland*
Church Street by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
06 - Hamngatan by Åke Hoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Perú*
Jirón de la Unión. Lima, Perú. by DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Cambie Bridge -20151004_4067 by Jack Vainer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Graz, Austria*
untiteld by Roman Rudnicki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito: historical centre by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Bassin de la Villette - Paris (0054) by Claude Falguière, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
20150508_134320 by Yiannis Theologos Michellis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dublin, Ireland*









Ha'Penny Bridge Black & White by Deane McDermott, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza by comradavid, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walney Bridge, UK*









Walney Bridge [Explore #267] by Mark Weaver, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by L D Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


FACHADA SOBRE FRANCISCO SOSA COYOACAN by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


Sí, dime? Yes, tell me? by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


Mariquita Ladybug Coccinella by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


ACUEDUCTO PADRE FRAY FRANCISCO TEMBLEQUE HIDALGO, MEXICO by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


Quedate a mi lado Stand by me by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Alebrije 3 byn by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Pavoreal Peacock byn by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Vías del Metro elevado de la Ciudad de Mexico byn by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


WTC y Polyforum Cultural Siqueiros Ciudad de Mexico byn by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


WTC Ciudad de México byn by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Edificio Building byn 3 by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Edificio Building byn by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Lujosa Torre de departamentos en Paseo de la Reforma Apartments Tower byn by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


ESTADIO OLIMPICO MEXICO 68 by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


SANBORNS DE LOS AZULEJOS (1) by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


CENTRO HISTORICO LUM (6) by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Cúpula de Capilla by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Playa del Carmen by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Lonely fisherman / Pescador solitario by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


Calle de Carcasona / Carcassonne street by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glasgow cathedral, Scotland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/karinavera/13845324494/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagano - Japan*


Matsumoto Castle Reflection B&W by Takashi Matsumura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice, San Marco square by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Fly by Richard Stelmach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chesil Beach, Dorset - UK*


Chesil Beach from Portland by Jack McCarthy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*San Francisco - US*_


Alcatraz by Donald Palansky photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alentejo - Portugal*


Natural park west Alentejo, Portugal by marco natale, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuscany - Italy*


Untitled by Alberto Giambruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


berlin by Süheyla Yılmaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugo - Spain*


Entre rocas by Faty Rupry Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malaysia*


R0019545 by kenny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cervinia - Italy*


Untitled by Riccardo Cavallaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito - Ecuador*


Haze over Quito by JCGurr1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tracks by David-Bowman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Laurent bay - France*


summer heat at the French Riviera by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


expo milano by sanvito sanvito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


Petronal Tower by Jeffri Jaffar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Beijing National Theatre by Low Nan Zhi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milano by Gene Arn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Misurina, Veneto - Italy*


Untitled by Marco Petroi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kinzua Bridge, PA - US*


Yet Another Perspective by Devin Callihan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline*
Singapore Waterfront by Annie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila by Mahen Bala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*
Down town by Morten Guttorm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The Guardian of the Old Street (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
STREET PHOTO EM SÃO PAULO - ITACI BATISTA by Itaci Batista, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
11:23 a.m. by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by Night by Jean-Luc Richter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Smile! by Michael Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
GEDC0404 by MAHM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Green Light NYC by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Chantier forum by Aurelien Chevalier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Regent Street Piccadilly circus by Rayan Azhari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice - The Reader by Vincenzo Cosenza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Vanishing point by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The castle of Chios (Chios island), Greece*
The castle in Chios, Greece #black #blackandgrey #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #white #clouds #cloud #cloudporn #hdr #highdynamicrange #water #trees #greece #chios #χιος #ελλαδα #ελλας #καστρο #castle castles #summer #summertime #landscape #lan by Demetrios Varoumas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Haleakala, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
2D1B8750.jpg by Andrew Nuckols, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Tower Lines by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Curves and Lines 1 by fabien hubert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Feeding the Pigeons, Miraflores, Lima. Peru*









Feeding the Pigeons, Miraflores by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Upwards into the Light, London, UK*









Upwards into the Light by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Follow (UK)*









Follow by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montpellier, France*









photographie de rue by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nazlat as Samman, Egypte*









Giza by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Queens Arcade. Leeds. UK*









Queens Arcade. Leeds. by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ribeira d´Aldeia, Pardilhó, Estarreja, Aveiro. Portugal*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13843583483/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit, USA*

The Mothership by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit, USA*

Detroit Morning-World Series by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan, USA*

Mackinac Bridge by Photography Across America, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten Island - Norway*


Full moon gracing the Norwegian Sea by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DPP07DF0818170935_BW by jan.lauenborg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen - Norway*


bridge by eirik presthus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


River Wear Sunderland by John Todd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dark Door by Steve Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dragon by Meastro Manipulierer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salou - Spain*


La Fontaine labyrinthe, à Salou (Tarragone-Spain) by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milano DSC4195 by kingeston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orkney Isles*


The Straight Journey by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hungary*


Go to God! by Retro Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Ipanema by William Molina Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb10 D700_011 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
DSCF5512 by Khedara ආරියරත්න 蒋龙, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice 2015 by ‎​‏​ ‎​‎​‏​ ‎​‎ ‎​‏​ ‎Frank Wegener, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Water & Light show 4 by Malcolm Arouza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, France*
600 ans, et toujours là ! by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Isle of Skye by Richard Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Triumvirate (Hyatt Regency, Düsseldorf) by bin.angeknipst, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

En un patio arabe by JAVIER, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Spiral - Explored by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Archi B&W 3 by Isafan33, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Margate by Sebastien Degardin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Windmühle by Madeleine1976, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Coffee Pier by toddvic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Fog @Worthsee by Fabio Giuffrè, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by AnteroP, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Mount Sniezka by anna bednarkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

The Rookery Building by Sathishkumar Ramasamy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

Swinging Chandeliers by Kim Yokota, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Metz, France*


Metz, Place Saint-Louis by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Made in Holland*


Made in Holland by Mark Dries, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chartres, Cathédrale Notre-Dame*


Chartres, Cathédrale Notre-Dame-3 by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brittany, France*


militaire ( reloaded ) by Christian Brausch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*


P1020564-Vienna, Austria by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rodin Moore sculpture*


DSCN1990-Rodin Moore sculpture by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portel des Corbières*


Dans l'ancienne mine de Gypse, Portel des Corbières... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Broussard*


Broussard by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*the show is started*


the show is started ! by gaetan vandenbroucke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dolomiti, Italy*


Solda 2010, alpeggio by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*


Eve of the storm 2 by Nicholas Shore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Still Life in Stoeffelpark*


Stillleben im Stoeffelpark by juvhadamar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*


Carcassonne by juvhadamar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milano, Italy*


Ora di punta, Milano by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Inside Joan of Arc native house*


La Maison de Jehanne by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*


P1020704-Vienna, Austria by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sagrada Familia, Barcelona, Spain*


the Nativity façade by Paucal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arbois, France*

Arbois Eglise Saint-Just by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moutons de Haute Marne*


Moutons de Haute Marne by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Petra, Jordan*


P1010018(1)-Jordan by C Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Lines by Kester Chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Benjakiti - II by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Parade of the Alebrijes 2015 (113) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSC_7276_LR4-2 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Architecture Toronto by max Z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sankt Erikspalatset by Lennart Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto - Japan*


SDIM0016 by ebiebirunning, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Casting Shadows - Prague, Czech Republic by joshuacolclasure, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nara – Japan*


Serenity by T Amara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
veteran by Tomáš Rabatin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*O’brien – Ireland*


Fog Of Moher & The Tower Of O’Brien by Patrick Kumpins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


woods by Aaron Herron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro - Praia da Barra da Tijuca-5.jpg by Dieter Engerisser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0544 by gardede lu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


すべての写真-14 by in_a_silent_way_1969, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago - B&W by PhotoJacko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the hand by ati sun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


great wall by Andrea Vaccaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Scenic Beauty 3 by Bhaskar Kahali, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Azores – Portugal*


Sailing regata with Pico Mountain in the background (shot from Faial island) by Mario Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bioko Norte, Equatorial Guinea*


View to mount Cameroon by Marat Assanov, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rivne, Ukraine*


Antonov-2 by Marat Assanov, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kiev, Ukraine*


Street by Marat Assanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa - Canada*


Dark skies over parliament by Rick Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


train by Lina Södergren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waitby Rock - UK*


Jubilant Blast by Peter Ainsworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*


Fountain of Time by Steve Kuenstler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Statue of Liberty by Angela~A, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Chatelet by Vincent Anderlucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Canary Wharf by Dom Haughton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten Island - Norway*


memories folding themselves into each other ... by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jasper National Park, Al - Canada*


Windswept road by Matthew Chow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Khorassan - Iran*


Iran, Khorassan by shahedeh saeedi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*California - US*


Revelations by Innri Friður, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


argument by Thomas Halfmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey Aquarium, CA - US*


dark jelly fish by Thomas Halfmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vigevano - Italy*


Vigevano in B/W - ITALY by Stefano Stabile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_7039 by GTHY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


shad thames by MJ , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Parellas en Porto I by RuniRamos (Rubén), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing *


Like a Lighthouse by Rob Oo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Polperro Boat Shed by Kevin Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Clone-Aid by Yvan Demers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cleaning by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plzen – Czech Republic*


Czech street by Guillaume 📷 DELEBARRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Captured by the dark by TK Fotoart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*12 Apostles – Australia*


"Mysterious Rockforms", 12 Apostles Victoria Australia by Chris van Kan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Six ladies and a sloop by JaaSi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ocean City – US*


Ocean City, USA by Martin Zell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege - Belgium*


Opéra de Liège by PLDR22, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami – US*


Downtown Miami, Florida, U.S.A. / The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaipur – India*


The grand hallways of Albert Hall Museum by Parampreet Dhatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Virginia - US*


AF Memorial by Nathan Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dolomites - Italy*


Walking the ridge by Tom White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Vyrnwy - UK*


Lake Vyrnwy by Chris Wright, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


red arrows by Jane Tweats, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Banksy – UK*


Banksy by Jurgis P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hungary*


DSC_0710 by András Karancsi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Kornhamnstorg B&W by Kevin O'Toole, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kanagawa - Japan*


小田原 Odawara, Kanagawa 2015-07-12 17.11.02 by Ariel and Caliban, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rab, Croatia*


205 by Ante Katic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Église Notre-Dame-des-Sablons*

Église Notre-Dame-des-Sablons d'Aigues-Mortes by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*A380*


A380 F-WWOW by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cityscape*


Cityscape #3 by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montebello, Italy*


Il colore e' dentro ai tuoi occhi by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cityscape*


Cityscape #1 by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bicocca, Milan, Italy*


Bicocca 10 by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


lourdes by Aurore ESCAFFRE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Madrid´s streets by Jorge Alvaro Manzano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Madrid´s streets by Jorge Alvaro Manzano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Madrid´s streets by Jorge Alvaro Manzano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Madrid´s streets by Jorge Alvaro Manzano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Madrid´s streets by Jorge Alvaro Manzano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Litoral, Equatorial Guinea*


Aeropuerto de Bata by Jorge Alvaro Manzano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Annobon, Equatorial Guinea*


Hotel Annobon by Jorge Alvaro Manzano, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Litoral, Equatorial Guinea*


Utonde, Bata by Jorge Alvaro Manzano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore*
Mustafa by Lee Wooi Chun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
H ψηλη γειτονια-The tall neighbourhood by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Parade of the Alebrijes 2015 (57) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Krymsky Most by Vasily Baburov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Praying, Stockholm Sweden by Mikael Dexius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
All Photos-5307 by Lola M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
IMG_3421.jpg by Erwan LE BELLEGUY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Nocturnal creatures by david watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay's Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by Ivan Shen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Lit up by Aaron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Downtown - Centro do Rio visto do saguão do Santos Dumont by Sergio Viana and Emerson Viana - Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
peaceful invasion by giorgioGH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Île de Pâques dans le parc by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London, UK by fee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza outside the train station by fred sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
Sannat Parish Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa B&W by Royston Kane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nevers, France*
Porte du Croux, Nevers n°2 by Alexandre Aimé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
High Street by Robin J Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ponte Sant'Angelo (Rome, Italy)*
Ponte Sant'Angelo - Rome by Francesco Grisolia, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Yangsan, South Korea 양산*


Yangsan Noble Land apt 1-2336 by David Rombough, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
human bee hive colony by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
_DSC2123- view over Mothercity by Jagpot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Morning run by Aditya Fajar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Zebra Tower by Agata Redzik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
MOON OVER DOWNTOWN. by Victor Manuel Gómez G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
King of the hill by Gert Frost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Syntagma metro station (Athens, Greece)*
Syntagma Station by Thomas Danielson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Wealth Inside + by Sheng Long LUA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
The City by Χαρίλαος Τηλαβερίδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Interior do Forte do Leme by alinepcasciano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
I_heart_BCN by Fabian Orner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
003 by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Downtown by Francis Delanativite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by Jess Palatucci Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Science Fiction by Marcus Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Vaporetto ticket booths by fred sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Shartha Tower, Dubai Marina, using Galaxy note 5. by Vishal Katyare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waiahole park, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
DSC_0310 by Nijel Pearce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
#budapest #blackandwhite #streetphotography #bw #street #streetphoto #nikon #bnw #bnw_life #bnw_captures #streetlife #nightlife #night #nightcapture by harmyllion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_5254 by Matt Bochenek, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Altea (Alicante, Spain)*

Narrow street in Altea by Dagur Jonsson, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tartu, Estonia*
... by Kaius Loos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macau *


_DSC8215-out by Barney Wang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Summer rain by Carlos GF, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Emilio Gabriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


We have joy, we have fun... by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


donjon de Niort... by Dominique Massiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


IMG_6965 by João.Nobre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


Untitled by Mikko Erholtz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


Porch of the Caryatids by Brent Mooers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


World of Birds by Chinmay Soni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Martino di Castrozza, Trentino - Italy*


macro o scacchiera dei giganti? by Giuseppe Inglese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade*


alien invasion by Dusanka Lazic, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Martin Luther King Memorial 
Washington D.C. USA*









Martin Luther King Memorial by Mark Weaver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jefferson Building Exterior, WA. USA*









Jefferson Building Exterior by Mark Weaver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









06 by Fu Ke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wien, Austria*









70 by Fu Ke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Washington DC. USA*









Fishy Ceiling B&W by Mark Weaver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Washington DC. USA*









Standing Amongst the Columns by Mark Weaver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wien, Austria*









08 by Fu Ke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stuttgart, Germany*









96 by Fu Ke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Great Falls, Maryland, USA"*









Another Great Falls Black & White by Mark Weaver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan architect"*









98 by Fu Ke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Location : Lalon Shah's Mazar , Cheowria , Kushtia , Bangladesh*









Digital bin by cell phone by Sharmin Choudhury, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Czech republic*









Stille by Martin Dinse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Fontaine des Mers, Place de la Concorde, Paris, France*









La Fontaine des Mers by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mute Swans, Atlantic Wharf, Cardiff Bay, Wales*









Mute Swans, Atlantic Wharf, Cardiff Bay by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paternoster Square in the Rain, London, UK*









Paternoster Square in the Rain by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eastbourne pier, UK*









Eastbourne pier II by Daniel Clarke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









Paradeplatz by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fireside Terrace, Manchester, Pennsylvania, USA*









Prospect Hill by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Seine, Paris, France*









A Parisian Cliche (II) by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Canyon Village, AZ. USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dbpeterson723/14745038465/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rutland - UK*


Normanton Church, Rutland by Davoud D., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Nathan Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cantabria - Spain*


A navegar! by Ivan Ferrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Palm beach – US*


Downtown West Palm Beach, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Nostalgia by Mario Donati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincoln*


Lincoln Chandelier by tji68, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northern Norway*


what is man but a tiny mote in all this vast space by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newborough Warren, Wales - UK*



'Gafrod' by Shirley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great belt Bridge - Denmark*


Great belt bridge Storebælt by johnny H.G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Sydney Harbour by ctdahl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Sydney Harbour by ctdahl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris - Eiffeltower reflection upside down by Andre Douque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Just take the exit by Ben Colorblind, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*French Alps*


Lunar Landscape by Trip or Street, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Sydney Harbour by ctdahl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sinop by meltem minnetoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen *


126/365 … "Cycle Snake" by Bo Hvidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gracehill - UK*


Homage to Game of Thrones: Escape on the King's Road by Paul Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olympic National Park, WA - US*


The Wayfarers II by Michael Jardeen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arecibo - Puerto Rico*


Cueva Ventana by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore City by Ratchata Charoensri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Moons (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
The Friendship by an00w, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2_DSC4422 2 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
The Singer House and Kazansky Cathedral in Saint Petersburg, Russia *** Дом Зингера (Дом Книги) и Казанский собор со стороны канала Грибоедова. Санкт-Петербург *** #happynewtrip_russia *** #happynewtrip_saintpetersburg *** #happynewtrip_bw *** #happynewtr by Vladimir Kukuruza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Parade of the Alebrijes 2015 (102) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Old Town, Stockholm Sweden by Xerkan A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Old fort, new condos by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Torres Kio - Madrid by Ivan Ferrero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Torre Velasca by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canary Wharf - London, England*


Canary Wharf DLR Station by Max Gor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bicocca - Milan, Italy*


Bicocca 18 by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


LE VALLON DES OFF by Florence Bonnin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bicocca - Milan, Italy*


Bicocca 19 by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne Castle, France*


Carcassonne Castle BW by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


Lourdes by Fabio S. Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Komiža on Vis island, Croatia*


1506-Vis054 by Bojan Fürst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fatima's Light*


Fatima's Light // [La luz de Fátima] by Walimai.photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monastery of Irantzu*


Monastery of Irantzu by Jontxu Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Great Falls Virginia. USA*









Wispy Water by Mark Weaver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Great Falls Virginia. USA*









Slow Water by Mark Weaver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









51 by Fu Ke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Northern Cairngorms from Bynack Lodge, UK*









The Northern Cairngorms from Bynack Lodge by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Joshua Tree National Park, USA*









IMG_8929 by Mark Weaver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Steep Hill, Lincoln, UK*









Steep Hill, Lincoln by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Tour of Monte Rosa, on the descent to Zermatt. Switzerland*









[On the Theodul Glacier by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The path to Aswardby, Lincolnshire. UK*









Last of the summer walking by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Hagworthingham standing stones, UK*









The Hagworthingham standing stones by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kearvaig bothy, Cape Wrath., UK"*









The northernmost bothy in Britain (in Explore 06/10/15) by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Virupaksha Temple, India*









Virupaksha Temple by Viswas Nair TK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany*









Pramenac by Martin Dinse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alexander III bridge, Paris, France*









The city of lights by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angel, Chorillos, Black and White; Peru*









Angel, Chorillos, Black and White Edit by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One Canada Square, London, UK*









One Canada Square by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy*









Le chemin vers le temple / The path to the temple by Yves Souris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









down by the river by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canberra, Australian Capital Territory, Australia*









Stairwells by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges, Belgium*









One fine morning by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florida, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joelleclercq/14557558678/in/[email protected]/


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Busan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Madrid, Spain*


apuntando alto por Raúl Ruiz, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*Málaga, Spain*


Barco - 5 por Quino AL, en Flickr​


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*San Ildefonso, Segovia, Spain*


Royal Palace of La Granja de San Ildefonso por Jesus Sanz, en Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hue - Vietnam*


Hue Royal Palace by Walter Horstmann-Cholibois, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riva del garda - Italy*


The Inviolata Church (The Church of the Virgin) by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anodorra*


Sant Joan de Caselles!! by Pikar0n, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Serra do Rio do Rastro, SC - Brazil*


Serra do Rio do Rastro by Carlos André Medeiros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rijeka – Croatia*


Rijeka panorama by Szalai Gergely, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Ghost by Stefano Berti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol – Uk*


Welshback by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duchess of  Sutherland – UK*


213/365 Duchess of Sutherland by Dave Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairfield - UK*


Storm's Brewing by Andrew Nimmo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Urban night sky by Bradley Avron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Batu Caves – Malaysia*


Batu Caves, Malaysia by Duong Anh Ton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg - Germany*


tourists by Petra Morgenroth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


DSCF5890 by tartarus120, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC05781~2 by Semic Irmak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ibiza – Spain*


DSCF6328 Playa Ses Salines Ibiza by Lorenzo Giunchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


As Above, So Below. by Pavlína Marešová, on Flickr’


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yogyakarta – Indonesia*


Flickr-9240217 by Neat!Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


L'Université by Pierre Danzas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


The Budda, Lantau Island by leo shy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Si Satchanalai – Thailand*


Flickr-04625 by Neat!Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Shields - UK*


Conversation Piece by Ed Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ruse, Bulgaria*
City Hall by The New Motive Power, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Raleigh, U.S.A.*
Jealousy by benjamin greene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vladivostok, Russia*
01 by Irishka ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
#SOMETHINGINCOMMON by Adrian McGarry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kirkjufell, Iceland*
Kirkjufell by fuerst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
River Views by Antoine Thibaud, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hong Kong

Hong Kong Island by Leigh Powell, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

New York

Grand Central Reflections by Sergio TB, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Froggartt bridge

Froggartt Old Bridge by Ian McConnachie, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

North Wales

Penrhyn Castle by Stephen Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

London

Emirates Air Line cable car by joephoto uk, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

London

Upside-down by joephoto uk, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A walk by the canal, Lincolnshire, UK*









A walk by the canal (2) by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lincolnshire, UK*









A walk by the canal (1) by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A prison for your mind, transformed (UK)*









A prison for your mind, transformed by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Inside Lincoln Castle prison, UK*









Inside Lincoln Castle prison by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Statue of King George, Lincoln Castle, UK*









King George commands & we obey by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The city of Lincoln, UK*









The city of Lincoln by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lincoln Cathedral, February 2015, UK*









Cloistered by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Commando Memorial, Glen Spean, Scotland, UK*









The Commando Memorial, Glen Spean by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lincoln, UK*









Lincoln by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lincoln, July 2015, UK"*









The lives of those below by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Inca influence in Hampi, India*









Inca influence in Hampi by Viswas Nair TK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Philadelphia, 2014. USA*









Philadelphia, 2014 by Alan Barr, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Up on the roof, Paris. France*









Up on the roof by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dogashima – Japan*


Otago San by MugenVision, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Solo Jamming by Babar Swaleheen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sri Lanka*


The Journey by Wilson Chong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome *


Le Mercato dei Traiano by night. Rome, novembre 2014 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh - US*


The Icy Waters of the Allegeheny River by Paul McCarthy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


A tutto sesto by Pavel Vavilin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Looking Down... by Bruno Lucas Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila by Mahen Bala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Singapore by laetitia lecointe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Interlace by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
museo Soumaya by Armando Mejía, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Carolina, US

Familiar, but different... by Jason Frye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC3316 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Man in rain at Skanstull, Stockholm Sweden 17/7 2012. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Stefan Persson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw mornings by Tammisto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Calle Alcalá-Grand-Via, Madrid by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Enjoying the city landscape from the car, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by maria manuela, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Burghley House, England

Burghley House, Lincolnshire 26.07.2015 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Branching Out by David Ingraham, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Prague*










by *konstantin.tilberg*


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Dresden*










by *konstantin.tilberg*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Lage, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









No Parque Lage, Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Torridon wilderness, Scotland*









The Torridon wilderness by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Amanhecer Nublado em Mirante do Roncador - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*O Belo Relevo do Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









O Belo Relevo do Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Wrath Trail mile 27, on the pass from Glenfinnan. Scotland*









The way to Knoydart by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*At the Col du Midi, France*









Beneath giants by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prainha - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Caminhando Beira Mar by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pen-y-Ghent from the Pennine Way. UK*









Windswept Pen-y-Ghent by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Igreja de Santo Inácio em P&B - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil"*









Igreja de Santo Inácio em P&B - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From the Pennine Way on Fountains Fell, UK"*









Littondale by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hampi (India)*









Ruined by Viswas Nair TK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Northumbrian Grey, UK*









Northumbrian Grey by Lee, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boredom, Paris, France*









Boredom by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Down by the Sea, Incoming at Huanchacho, Peru*









Down by the Sea, Incoming at Huanchacho by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Great Court, London, UK*









The Great Court by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rêverie à Bruxelles, Belgique*









Rêverie à Bruxelles,... by Yves Souris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









saturday afternoon by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Victoria BC*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


Canal by Juha-Pekka Pyhajoki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


an € 1 waffle by yusron ambary, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


Urban Lights. by Raul Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Victoria BC*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


IMG_9657 LINE 5 by WORLD OF FMR, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Victoria BC*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


streetlamps by David J. DeCenzo, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Having fun in Victoria BC*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Espen Husøy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Chase by Ivak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Skyrise by Bradley Avron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salford - UK*


The Lowry by Ad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


photographer on the bright side of life by Lukas Genert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon – US*


The Fog by Ken Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome. by Augusto Cagnoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nashville – US*


B&W Bridge by Isaac Summers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cannon Beach, OR – US*


sunset @ Cannon Beach, OR BW by Gail Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Houston - US*


The Art of Progress - George Bush Houston Intercontinental Airport by Skip Plitt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Stack, Wales – UK*


South Stack Mono by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kaohsiung - Taiwan*


Ferris wheel by Ihsien Huang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Forest in Germany*


007 by Janis Jemeljanovs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Disney park, Fl – US*


Wishes! by Dan Gifford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany – Italy*


Non ti vedo by Sergio Battista, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Morocco *


Between two flights #aircraft #airport #morocco #maroc #royalairmaroc #nouasseur by Amina Tagemouati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


FLOW JOB by Daniel M Med, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veneto - Italy*


Is it a deja vu, is it a time lapse, nope, it is Passo San Boldo (mono version) by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales – UK*


Polka dots... by ANDREW MORGAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Shipwreck by Allan Masson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Straight down the line by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Human in geometry by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

choir stalls in the church at the monastery Maulbronn by vd1966, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

The traditional Queenslander house built on stilts to help the airflow and subdue the tropical heat by Trevor Kerr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

beach of remenber by erwann martin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

There may be trouble ahead by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Head Rush by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tonle Sap Lake, Cambodia

Floating market... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Siem Reap province, Cambodia

Inside Angkor Wat... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

dusty river by Natascha Barascha, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Ukraine*

*Odessa*









http://photographers.ua/photo/shtorm-934487/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*









Sao Paulo by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Photographers friends - Amigos fotógrafos by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blackden Edge, Peak District National Park, UK*









They watch by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Marta, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Santa Marta by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Rocinha by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro in Monochrome, Brazil*









Rio de Janeiro in Monochrome by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Western Alps, Zermatt, Switzerland*









A veil over the world of Mankind by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil"*









Rocinha by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia de Abricó - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil"*









Texturas Monocromáticas by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aviemore train station, Scotland"*









Aviemore train station by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruined Temple Entrance, India*









Ruined Temple Entrance by Viswas Nair TK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edlingham, UK*









Jim and Elizabeth's Seat by Lee, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le pont des arts, Paris, France*









Le pont des arts by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Down by the Sea, Huanchacho, Peru*









Down by the Sea, Huanchacho by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City of Lodz, Poland*









City of Lodz by Yves Souris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









30 by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Purakaunui Falls, New Zealand*









Purakaunui Falls by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slovenia Portorož*









30.07. Slovenia Portorož by Ana-Marija Veg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fountains Abbey. UK*









The Herald by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eastend Station , Lisbon, Portugal*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/blende18/13924235362/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Madrid, Parco Del Moro*










by *drasphotography*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
walking through an open door by Andreas Schalk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Timisoara, Romania*
Street of Timisoara by playing around, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Coconut Tree mountain, Samoa*
Coconut Tree Mountain by Lobectomy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kabul, Afghanistan*
On the road in Kabul, Afghanistan by shuaibakbari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oran, Algeria*
Being a dad by Ali Mhd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
musician by Kaan Kurnaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Fringe by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopje, Macedonia republic*
Skopje Stadium by Cantor Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Looking for a place for dinner... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane through the trees 004 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Spotting... by ReqfordrM ( Deleted all photos by mistake ):, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia (Santorini island), Greece*
Street of Oia b/w by jeglikerikkefisk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Omonia by Nihil Baxter007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
K I E V B R I D G E IV by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
TPD_2468 by Tomasz Dziechciarz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
View point by anthony morris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Helsingborg, Sweden*
Konsul Olssons Plats by Rutger Blom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
All eyes on the artist by chat des Balkans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Unofficial motorbike parking zone by stratman² (2 many pix!), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The city of lights, Paris, France*









The city of lights by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sundried, The Wall, Peru*









Sundried, The Wall by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan bridge, NY. USA*









Manhattan bridge by Yves Souris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









evening bike by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Doubtful Sound, New Zealand*









Doubtful Sound by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Croatia Primošten*









19.07. Croatia Primošten by Ana-Marija Veg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Arcade , Leeds. UK*









Grand Arcade by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Nidd. England, UK*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/buckleswash/13832809073/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Basilica of Saint Stephen in Budapest, Hungary by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*
Une ville qui vous engloutie et vous assourdie... by Pascaline Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Genova, Italy*
Tenere alta la...Guardia by Stefano Podestà, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Bulgarian biking by Neale H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Curitiba, Brazil*
Estufa by Livia Lamana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Pirulito da Praça 7 - Belo Horizonte by Antonio Thomás Koenigkam Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastery of Ostrog, Montenegro*
Monastery of Ostrog by Mika Laitinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bondi beach (Sydney), Australia*
Bondi by David Serjeant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Smooth Yarra by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
De vez en cuando sentado en la cuneta by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Street Portrait #118 - Woman by Alvaro Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb by night by Radja Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.1.1.9. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis (Syros island), Greece*
Asteria, Syros by Marianna Roussou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Friends by Silent light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Ipanema by William Molina Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Plaza de San Francisco by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore*
Belly of the Beast by Leonard Allen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Similarity 2, Lviv Ukraine by Bernhard Frank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lodz, Poland*
Piotrkowska street, Lodz. by m_szczygielska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
caldea by JMZAMORA2012, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
Liege by yanis skylos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Etna volcano, Italy*
7300421CD2014 by Manuel Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Don't Walk Away by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Where else but .... Chicago by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Laura Minsk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyline Doha, Qatar..in black and white #blackandwhite #dark #black #longexposure #lights #frame #art #streetphotography #buildings #building #structure #seemydoha #seemydoha2015 #doha #dohacorniche #qatar #pentax #pentaxian #sea #reflection #qatarism #qa by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
King Abdullah Financial District - KAFD by KhanSaqib, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Fountains Dubai Mall by Richard Stelmach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cité station metro (Paris, France)*
Cité Subway Stop by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hunua Falls - New Zealand*


Dream by Romy Nayagam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Paris Las Vegas by Igor Targino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La ballade des épingles à linge or makes peace not war by Yvan Demers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montevideo - Uruguay*


DSC05712 by Fernando Ibarra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karachi - Pakistan*


Karachi Beach by Andy Huntley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lahore - Pakistan*


Sikh Temple Lahore Pakistan by Andy Huntley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam* 


FIsherman by Pablo Sanchez Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


San Remo and El Dorado buildings (twin towers), in Central Park, NYC. by gastelummoller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nānākuli beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Nānākuli, Oʻahu, Hawaii. by Inge Vautrin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rosnoen - France*


Pont de Térénez, Rosnoen, mai 2015 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest I by zouberiphotography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

'Skyscrapers' Second Beach, Olympic National Park by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China Town, NY, US

China Town by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

A wee bit spooky | 44/52 | 2015 | Theme: Cemetery/Graveyard [Explored] by Dave James, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

The Homecoming by Alfred Grupstra, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Brothers Water LE by Aidan Mincher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Crazy Tree by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Into the Light by Gavin Armstrong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

John Hancock Building by Alan Amati, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Beach people by Dane Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

cambodia angkor wat by Ace Chia, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Abruzzo, Italy

Rocca Calascio . Abruzzo / Italy by :: edgar 37 :: 1.6 Million + views :: THANKS !!, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sarawak

Chinese Temple in B&W, Kuching, Sarawak by Lion Kraaijbeek, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bali, Indonesia

Tanah Lot Sunset in B&W by Lion Kraaijbeek, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Cambodia

Guardians by Lion Kraaijbeek, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bali, Indonesia

Ulu Danu Temple, Lake Beratan, Bedugul, Bali by Lion Kraaijbeek, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belleville, Paris, France*









Belleville by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro em P&B, Brazil*









Rio de Janeiro em P&B by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bynack More on a sombre day, Scotland*









Bynack More on a sombre day by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belleville, Paris, France*









Belleville by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seine banks, Paris, France*









Seine banks by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro - Pão de Açucar - Brazil*









Noite Rio de Janeiro - Pão de Açucar - Sugar Loaf by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The forest near Glen More, Scotland*









The forest near Glen More by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Bellevilloise, Paris, France"*









Roof by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trilha do Mirante do Caeté - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil"*









Floresta Iluminada by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ryvoan Bothy, Scotland"*









Ryvoan Bothy by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Along the Desert (India)*









Along the Desert by Viswas Nair TK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amble, England (UK)*









Storm by Lee, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quartier Des Champs-Elysees, Paris, Île-de-France*









Wheel of fortune by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miraflores Playa at Sunset, Peru*









Miraflores Playa at Sunset by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mariembourg, Belgium*









Voyage dans le temps by Yves Souris, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









waiting by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Doubtful Sound, New Zealand*









Doubtful Sound by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Croatia Primošten*









17.07. Croatia Primošten by Ana-Marija Veg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yorkshire, UK*









HBM by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ontario, Canada*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/orodphotos/14736320611/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
DSC00900 by Bidi Ji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati Central Business District, Philippines by Justin Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
All in all, not in particular by Danila Maltsev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
museo Soumaya by Armando Mejía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
B&W by josephzohn | flickr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Negrelli Viaduct by Ben Ruset, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Belle passing by F719D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo Downtown / Centro de São Paulo by Manoel Júnior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Blackandwhite Black & White Black And White Open Edit Cityscapes Street Photography Streetphotography New York EyeEm Best Shots United States at Brooklyn Bridge by jcl_paris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kerloc’h - France*


3589bretagne-n&b by Rémi Bridot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


imgp2173 kt1 by al253, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
P&B by Paula Fortes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanover – Germany*


Main staircase in new town hall ... by leinemeister, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caucasus Mountains - Georgia*


IMGP3094 by James O'Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Level 2 - Explored by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Illuminating by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Norway

Norway by Laura x Javier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

The Gherkin by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Going Underground by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Clock At The Wharf by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Tower Bridge by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Going Up Or Coming Down..? by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Ely Cathedral by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Poplar Bridge by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Bath Abbey by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Tunnel Vision by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Bridge By The Agora #2 by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

I See You by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

St Pauls From The Millennium Bridge by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Lloyds And Willis by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Building Fins by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
MONO2809 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
H ψηλη γειτονια-The tall neighbourhood by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Gran's Story by armenotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Мясницкая by Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
A special kind of insanity by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Rebell Robert by Hans G Bäckman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Halloween 2015 by Parand Eshraghi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
La Puerta Del Sol by Simon Pratley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
The Last of US. by Tom Rayfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Ipanema by Thiago_rm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Little Miss angry ! by M.DStreets, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jardin du Luxembourg, Paris, France*









Tree lines by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Grand Canal by hillary015, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









DSCF1167-Modifier.jpg by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









Street scene by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ilha de Paquetá - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Longa exposição em P&B by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Igreja da Penha - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Igreja da Penha - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saquarema - Rio de janeiro, Brazil*









Praia de Itaúna by Mario Howat, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rabat, Malta*
Dancing in the water - Valletta, Malta - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Forcan Ridge, Glen Shiel, Scotland*









The Forcan Ridge, Glen Shiel by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Il Castore summit ridge, Italy*









Il Castore summit ridge by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Approaching Mont Blanc du Tacul, France*









Approaching Mont Blanc du Tacul by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugge, Belgium"*









Brugge by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknonw place*


Away from the system by Marielle de Valk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pescara, Abruzzo – Italy*


Il serpentone .... by antonina orlando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami*


Skyscraper by Yousef Al-Khamees, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague zorbing at twilight time by Tomas Vimmr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bixby Bridge, CA – US*


Bixby Bridge - Big Sur California by Michael Carl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome *


all roads lead to Rome - HTT! by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nevsehir*


Nevsehir by luiz pretti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Freiburg – Germany*


Wiwilíbrücke Freiburg (Germany) by Digitalyan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


spiderweb by luigi ricchezza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


bulb replacement (optical illusion) by Maria Komlósy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madeira – Portugal*


Ribeira Brava by Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Menai Bridge, Wales - UK*


2014_WALES_181.jpg by _NiKiri_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Hungarian Parliament in Budapest across the Danube by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

weareallsmallinuniverse by Tuncay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

Arcane Lifeforce Mysteria by Pedalhead'71, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Cross road by V, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Endless bridge II by Harry Marmot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Pandanus by Judy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Morocco

My Precious Things (Explored 2015-11-03) by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London


Tanner St, Druid St & Shard by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DdorfMedienhafenSunburst by Bernd Schaefers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

CologneLadyInUnderpath by Bernd Schaefers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Soul Searching by V, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

The Ismaili Centre by Roland Shainidze, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Lock Cottage, Grand Union Canal by onlyblackand whitephotography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

London November 3 2015 072 Bloomberg Place (2) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

London November 3 2015 018 Clerkenwell by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

London November 3 2015 075 Monument by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Old Docker by Jacob Mansfield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

1 by Saperlipopette !, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

2 by Saperlipopette !, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

3 by Saperlipopette !, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

East Croydon, Canon 25mm f3.5 RF by Massimiliano Raposio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Amin Oussar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Amin Oussar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Roman Arches by Ricardo Gonçalves, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Arc de Triomphe by Deniz K, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Carolina, US

Above the Archway by that_damn_duck, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Carolina, US

A Place of Worship by that_damn_duck, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Carolina, US

Around the Bend by that_damn_duck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Smile by L D Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI: Family on Friday morning by Filippo Bonizzoni, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Frozen Forest by vivicynamon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tennessee, US

Light on the Highway by Waterfall Guy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Tomb-Julien15 by Charles Laplanche, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Tomb-Julien70 by Charles Laplanche, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Tomb-Julien64 by Charles Laplanche, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

sunday walk by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Woods by Thomas Beckert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Bois d'Aigrefoin B&W-1 by JAYL38, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Aschersleben, Altstadt (Old Town) by Sebastian Jantschke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Morning Fog by BuechPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The path - 2015-10-30 11-16-48 - DSC03518-3 by Colin Mair, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Rollei_Retro_80S_009 by konstantin.miro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

B&W Mysterious alley by N L, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

tombstones by Bim Bom, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wyoming, US

Snow in Trees by Wayne Karberg - Pro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Halloween 2015 by Parand Eshraghi, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Godrevy Lighthouse

Godrevy lighthouse by mark bawden, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Vienna

destiny. by vornoff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Morocco*


10102013-DSC_0533-PS by Berna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ainsa-Sobrarbe, Aragon, Spain*


Siete Reyes by Berna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cubist Stairs*


Escaleras Cubistas /// Cubist Stairs by Walimai.photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Black Revolution*


Black Revolution by Walimai.photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nepal*


Plaza Basantapur Durbar by Berna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spain*


por Ainsa.... by Berna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Morocco*


Arfoud´s Zoco by Berna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


26092014-JBA_9287-PS-2 by Berna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Delhi, India*


06032014-JBA4127-PS by Berna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nepal*


In The Leper's Hospital - Pasupatinath Elderly Home by Berna, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Katmandou, Centre, Népal*









Street scene by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Ogwen Valley, Wales*









The Ogwen Valley by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Annapurna village - Gandruk, Nepal*









Annapurna village - Gandruk by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Street scene (Nepal)*









Street scene by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Val d'Herens from the alp of Mayens de Cotter, France*









Val d'Herens from the alp of Mayens de Cotter by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Horncastle, Lincolnshire, UK*









Horncastle, Lincolnshire by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Durbar Square, Katmandu, Nepal*









Durbar Square by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lincolnshire, UK*









Last minute Christmas shopping by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Street scene, , Katmandu, Nepal"*









Street scene by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stubble field" (UK)*









Stubble field by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thikse Monastery, India*









Thikse Monastery by Viswas Nair TK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spring in Amble, England (UK)*









Spring in Amble by Lee, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clouds over Paris, France*









Clouds over Paris by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Steeple through the Window, Lima, Peru*









The Steeple through the Window by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mono edit of a previous shot from the Sky Garden, London. UK*









|| The Three Stooges || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, The Netherlands*









That light! by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Air Bikes, Rutherglen, Victoria, Australia*









Air Bikes by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









12.07. Flowers by Ana-Marija Veg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Children of the Abbey *
Kirkstall Abbey. UK









The Children of the Abbey by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vilnius, Lithuania.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/karinavera/14557114210/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Motor Tank. by Jonathan Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw*


untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rushing train by Philip Omlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kitty Hater by Digital Owl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besalú – Spain*


Besalú River by Asis Glez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ligthing the city/Iluminando la ciudad by Patricio J. Marcó, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


racing on concrete by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sonnenuntergang by SW Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Looking Upstairs 2 by Russell Argles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0063-1 by Michel Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Bike talent by Bernhard Frank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
SG50 - The Fullerton Hotel - BW by Manoj Vimalassery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Port of Monaco I by Sebastian Hillemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
condizioni estreme by Luca Scarpa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Centro de São Paulo by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samara, Russia*
Белое и черное / Blanco y Negro / Black and White by Alexey Nakhimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Hazy-Sunny Kuala Lumpur by Hilman Ali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caracas, Venezuela*
Caracas desde El 70 by Franca Alejandra Franchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
_DSC2123- view over Mothercity by Jagpot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Etosha national park, Namibia*
Dry season by maracado_1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Amagertorv in Copenhagen, Denmark by Emilio Santacoloma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oran, Algeria*
What's on the news? by Ali Mhd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Rotui (Moorea island), French Polynesia*
Mount Rotui on Moorea by Brandon Falls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
I am really happy on this walk with him by Adam Dooley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Across the Buildings by Mick. Maurice, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Masjid in black and white by sunset #blaxkandwhite #black #dark #dohamasjids #masjid #sky #sunset #cloud #seemyculture #seemydoha2015 #seemydoha #qatar #qatarism #qatrism #tree #minaret #depth #depthoffield #art #frame #abstract #pentaxian #structure #str by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai seafront BW by Katy Davison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Hôtel-de-Police, Noir et Blanc by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Avenue de l'Opéra by Marc Oliver John, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida - US*


A Sunrise in Black and White. (Amanecer en B&W). by Samuel Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auster - Iceland*


Stokksnes by Luca Libralato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Motala - Sweden*


Cold winter morning by Mikael Järnåsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Old Orchard Beach, Maine - US*


Old Orchard Beach Pier at Sunrise [Explored 4-12-13] by Tom Whitney Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan - Myanmar*


.good morning bagan. by Shirren Lim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro * 


Pescadores by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai - India*


Playing Volley Ball at Marina Beach, Chennai by Sudharshun Gopalan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Bow Fiddle by picturedevon.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Putrajaya - Malaysia*


Putrajaya Dam Bridge Black And White by Muhammad Hafiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Östergötland, Sweden*


Facing the sun by Mikael Järnåsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise at the castle by Per Ottar Walderhaug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Bay Bridge during sunrise II by Sebastian Schlueter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Woodworks by Vesa Pihanurmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali - Indonesia*


Misty Dawn of Pinggan by Eggy Sayoga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kálfshamarsvík - Iceland*


Kálfshamarsvík by James Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Homister - UK*


Honister by Rob Scamp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


City Scape by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver - Canada*


Dark science by Mike Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Devon - UK*


magic light of early bright... by Vladimir Barvinek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ungasan - Indonesia*


Temple At Dawn by karan kadam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kampung Semadong*


Promising Light by Mohamad Zaki Mokhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Bund by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Bourbon St, NOLA by Eric Holsinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Torre Latinoamericana by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Наталья Слета, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
City Lights BW by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC04182-Edit-Edit.jpg by Jan Willi Talgø, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Deity by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
_6281156 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
ny_city by David Israelian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tiradentes Palace by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Napoli, Campania*









By me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
In the Bus and Out by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona. Catalunia. Election meeting by alec.bittner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
#symmetry #symmetricalmonsters #blackandwhite #philadelphia #architecture #city #grey #building #windows #corner #philly #phillygram #downtown #citycenter by dolbex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Antoine Dellenbach Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Horse riders 1115020 by rebwar fatah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Walking The Waterfront by Kristian Mortensen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Canary Wharf, UK*









London Canary Wharf by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brazil - Piranhas*









Brazil - Piranhas by Nailton Barbosa, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Baku - Azerbaijan centre by Rico Schroder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harare, Zimbabwe*
Parkade Patterns by rickinzim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn skyline by Henning Klokkeråsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Perú*
Sin título by Luis Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kotor bay, Montenegro*
Lady of the Rock, Perast - Kotor Bay, Montenegro by Alex Karpovski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopje, Macedonia republic*
#Skopje #Macedonia Crossing this man in this incredible decor #Leica #LeicaCamera by Albéric Jouzeau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Queensland Australia by Gerry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Stormy Weather, White Umbrella by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Old town Zagreb from a hill by Piyavat Saphakkul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Miladin Papovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spinalonga island (Crete), Greece*
Spinalonga fortress corner by Phillip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos (Rhodes island), Greece*
Lindos black and white by mikael böhnke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
IMG_4223_r by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valencia, Spain*
Valencia en BN by raul.palmero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Voronezh, Russia*
DSC01816-1 by Dima Brusencov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Approaching ships by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Boat Slips at The Barken Viking by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Muang Boran water market (Bangkok), Thailand*
Muang Boran Water Market by sammy_mantis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason Rawls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Victoria [email protected] Hong Kong by Jason Fung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
CN Tower b&w train tracks by mellytacoarasin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
_KAL5738-2 by Kyle Lang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Teatro Municipal do Rio de Janeiro by Erich Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb15 X100_284 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, Francia by nicolas aiello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Barrier by Peter H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
I miss you by Alessandra Finocchiaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Qrendi, Malta*
Qrendi by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
071-12 by Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of the Knights in town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Greece*
Palace of the Grand Master of the Knights of Rhodes & Silver Efex Pro by Wim Boon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
youth by Henrik Hulander, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

HIGH-RISE by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Through Pingvallavegur by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Chapel and Castle on Fall Hilltops by Michael Mehl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, NY, US

downtown Manhattan (explored) by Jan Wallin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Cycle Lane by David Sadler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Barcelona, Spain

Pl-Espanya, Barcelona mono by David Sadler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

McManus Gallery by David Sadler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Walk in the Cemetery by David Sadler, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaragoza Expo, Spain"*









Zaragoza Expo by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The last train north (UK)"*









The last train north by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunwapta Falls, Canada*









Sunwapta Falls by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dunstanburgh Reflections, UK*









Dunstanburgh Reflections by Lee, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









The old lady by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Streets of Amsterdam (Selective), Netherlands*









Streets of Amsterdam (Selective) by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









|| Time Lord || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Freiburg, Germany*









Freiburg by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Freycinet, Tasmania, Australia*









Lighthouse by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shetland Island, Scotland.*









The Edge of the World by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alaskan island in Resurrection Bay. USA*









the sound of porpoises by Adrian Tate, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Streetcar Named Desire, Prague, Czech Republic*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/xalikot/14153627418/in/[email protected]/


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Hongryu Waterfall, South Korea
홍류폭포*









by me


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canigou*


Saint Martin du Canigou by victorescat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Morocco *


Desert Trek by Ian Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minami Aso – Japan*


Aso Mountain - Minami Aso Village 南阿蘇村 by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tyne River – UK*


DSCN0481 by Robert Vicarage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


盧溝橋 Marco Polo Bridge by 令門耳™, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai – India*


Seashore Stories... by Neetesh Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parma - Italy*


Pattuglia Acrobatica Nazionale by Massimo Verduri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ipfmess 2015 (II) by Falk Langner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camargue*


Camargue by RV., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


#LoveIsLove by Eugenio Frasca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Three's a crowd [Explored 06.07.15] by Small Clone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antarctic*


Icy Sculpture by Rob Oo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Florence*_


FIRENZE by Mark Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Jani At, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Kissass by Juergen Huettel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Matrjoschka by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fitz Roy - Morning Light by Claus Trübenbach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Peaceful Meander by Tony Anciaux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grosmont - UK*


NYMR 75029 -The Green Knight-02 by Kev's.Pix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
rush hour by brosigonzales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Old Street - Shanghai - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore*
Singapore Gardens by the Bay by Stefano Montagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
taller than the other by Demir Ozyurt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Lunch Time Crossover. by John - Toxteth L8, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mejor a la Izquierda by Eder Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC8041 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
life by jhtham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
O Rio de Janeiro é lindo! by José Renato Leite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. Desde el Ayuntamiento. Palacio de Cibeles by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
neue G berlin byn by Tamia_bcn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
_KAL5689-2 by Kyle Lang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by MissRoxyMusic Music, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Urb11 EPL1_133 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Foggy Venice. II by Sofia Di Lauro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina, Malta*
Mdina, Malta by Freddy Olsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC00441 by ndukyh, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Ukraine*









http://photographers.ua/photo/zi-svyatom-druzi-ta-kolegi-904844/


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Saint Malo

Infinity by Matthieu Manigold, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Munster, Germany

Street to church by marcel w, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Quebec, Canada

Streets of Quebec by Douglas Kataki, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Prague

Rapunzel's Window by Ivak, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Los Angeles, US

Scaffolding around the Theme Building - LAX by Rex Mandel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, NY, US

Flat Iron Building - NYC by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Escape! by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia


P1040307 by Alex Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Sea Sculpture by www.russbarnes.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santiago, Chile

Santiago de Chile. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ajaccio, Corsica, France*


Corse3 by Florette, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hauteurs Dumas, Trinite, Martinique*


Grand-Rivière by Florette, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The observatory, Mont Ventoux or Provence, France*


L'observatoire by Florette, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Forest of Saint Pons*


Forêt Domoniale de Saint Pons 2 by Florette, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint Maurice de Navacelles, France*


Saint Maurice de Navacelles 2 by Florette, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseilles*


La roue tourne by Florette, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Šibenik, Croatia*


203 by Ante Katic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Light wave*


Vague de lumière by Florette, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Massif des Calanques*


Relais ! by Florette, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fish eye*


Fish eye by Florette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*So Pa Vaelly - Vietnam*


Sa Pa Valley, North Vietnam by Andrey Derevyanko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salt Lake City - US*


Utah State Capitol, 350 State Street, Salt Lake City, Utah, U.S.A. / Architect: Richard K.A. Kletting / Completed: 1912 / Architectural styles: Corinthian order, Neoclassical architecture by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brescia - Italy*


Duomo di Brescia in B/N by Stefano Stabile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oxford - UK*


Oxford Radcliffe Camera by Darren Bickell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Boston at Night by Rezaul.Haque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg - Russia*


IMG_9038 by Alexey Dushutin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morrow Bay, CA - US*


Morrow Rock and Fishing Boats - Morrow Bay, CA by Rex Mandel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia, ponte di Rialto by Matteo Melchior, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade *


Belgrade, Serbia by Yvan Demers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Timely Departure by Ian Brooke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gloucester – UK*


Tall ship at Gloucester Docks by Andrew Newman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Saint Mitchel - France*


Auf der Flucht ! by detailbilder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Old Street - Shanghai - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago – US*


Splash time on the 4th by rlmccutchan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dyrhólaey - Iceland*


Dyrhólaey, Iceland by Odradek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


Comitiva Esperança by Rivaldi Souza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morelia - Mexico*


MORELIA, MEXICO by jose juan zavala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


You Blew It All To Hell by Tracy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen - Norway*


Good Night Bergen! by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marrakesh – Morocco *


Marrakesh Local Market - Morocco Souks by Felix Cesare, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Adelaide House London, UK*









Adelaide House London by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Opéra Garnier, Paris, France*









Opéra Garnier by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Lairig Leacach Bothy, Scotland*









The Lairig Leacach Bothy by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Adelaide House London, UK*









Adelaide House London by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Mont-St.-Michel, Basse-Normandie, France*









Cloud by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torrential rain in the Lairig Leacach, Scotland*









Torrential rain in the Lairig Leacach by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Foreign & Commonwealth Office *
London, UK









The Foreign & Commonwealth Office by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Nicholas' Church - Potsdam, Germany"*









St. Nicholas' Church - Potsdam by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castro, Chile"*









Castro by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*At York station, UK"*









At York station by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Marina Bay by Nikolaj Langner, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athabasca Falls, Alberta, Canada*









Athabasca Falls by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dunstanburgh Castle Panorama, UK*









Dunstanburgh Castle Panorama by Lee, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Rainy Metro Manila by Jayo Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Alex III by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Downtown Los Angeles by Edgar Flores, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*









What Else Could I Be? (NYC B&W Edit) - Explored by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, England (UK)*









|| Born To Rule || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oerlikon, Switzerland*









on the track by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2_DSC1971 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tasmania, Australia*









Sea Cliffs by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Up Torre Latinoamericana II by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Doge's palace, Venice, Italy*









Doge's palace by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Puebla 2014 by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Hats by MikeHolman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
florian-muehl-street-photography-milan-man-feeding-dove by Florian Mühl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
On the Plaza by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Bridge by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sand Dunes National Park, Oregon, USA*









no man's land by Adrian Tate, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pemaquid Point. Maine, 2014. USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/thibault-roland/14754995213/in/[email protected]/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Serbia

stairs by Zlatko Vickovic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Serbia

city of opportunities by Zlatko Vickovic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Serbia

sinagoga by Zlatko Vickovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Changing the guard by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Paris by marc harrod, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


Mineral del Chico BN by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


Real del Monte BN by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Escudo Nacional by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, France*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by Colliculus, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Cruz BN by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Untitled by alex bickford, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Listo pa' la pesca by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


IMG_0113 by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


Iglesia BN by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


IMG_4429 by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


DSC00466 by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Palacio Nacional by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


Huichapan Blanco y Negro by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


Tequisquiapan, Querétaro by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
fire by Henrik Hulander, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Vista de la Bahía, Acapulco by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


DSC00439 by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Palmeras B y N, Laguna de Coyuca by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Embarcadero en Laguna de Coyuca by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Valle de Bravo by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Ventana by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Puesta de Sol by Said Arablin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

151106_006_5D3_0361 by Shinsuke ODA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

FUJI3946.jpg by Ryo Mukae, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

私一人で渡るのこわ〜い by MT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Asakusa, Tokyo by MCorrigan1983, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

"Ascending Spiral", London, UK by David Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

still by phaul2001, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

明治神宮_76 by Taiwan's Riccardo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

品川駅_2 by Taiwan's Riccardo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

品川_33 by Taiwan's Riccardo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

香取神社_8 by Taiwan's Riccardo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan


日本橋_14 by Taiwan's Riccardo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Tokyo Station by Kohji Tran, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Shinjuku NS building B&W- by Heath Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


quiet by Ryan-so, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Zakim Bridge by Monsoon Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Dino DNA by Marc Stokes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oregon Coast – US*


oceanside family - with rocks by Aaron Hayman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Cocoon tower @Shinjuku, Tokyo. by masahiko kuroki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santorini – Greece*


Santorin by J-Francois Morazzani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pattaya - Thailand*


Nirvana by Ken Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok cityscape at night, Thailand black and white style. by Nattapan Suwansukho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Whites by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shadows on the Wall of Galería El Eco (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2_DSC2338 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm - 10/09 by Alexandre Joliet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
in.density by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
_DSF6235 by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Espelhado - Mirrored by Maria Adelaide Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
B&W Fog by John, (over 2M views), trên Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Woman on a bicycle in traffic by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Miss Saigon by Dimitris Theodoridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia-maggio-2015-1 by Federico Fazzini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dingli, Malta*
Outskirts of Dingli by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_0880 by TiKisokA Briones, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dresden's famous opera house.Completed in 1878. Germany*









Semperoper Dresden by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*São Paulo Brazil*









São Paulo Brazil by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City of London, UK*









City of London by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*









Teatro Solis by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The ruins of the Bas Glacier d'Arolla, France*









The ruins of the Bas Glacier d'Arolla by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathédrale Saints-Michel-et-Gudule de Bruxelles. Construction started in 1226. Belgium*









Brussels Cathedral by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Guanabara Bay. Seen from Urca.









Rio de Janeiro by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Battersea, UK"*









London Battersea by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dalcahue, Chile"*









Storm at dusk by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suffolk, UK"*









Iken by Alex Roddie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tangle Falls Falls B&W, Alberta, Canada*









Tangle Falls Falls B&W by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stonehenge, UK*









Stonehenge by Lee, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









A blast from the past by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow Times, Russia*









Moscow Times by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Price Waterhouse Cooper, London, UK*









|| The All Seeing Eye || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich Train Station, Switzerland*









no train coming by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Adélaïde, South Australia*









Stark by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Clouds of Crammond, Scotland (UK)*









The Clouds of Crammond by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Coast to Seattle, USA*









slowing down a little by Adrian Tate, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


El pensador by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Rio Mixcoac by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Barranca del Muerto by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ampliación Granada by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Calle de Moneda by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Zapatería Pakar by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Corredor Peatonal Madero by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Beijing, China*


2015 10 08 Beijing 068 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pyongyang, North Korea*


DPRK North Korea Arch of Reunification by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pyonyang, North Korea*


DPRK North Korea by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pyonyang, North Korea*


DPRK North Korea by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Canary Wharf, UK*









London Canary Wharf by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Canary Wharf, UK*









London Canary Wharf by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windsor Castle, UK*









Windsor Castle by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cerro Torre, Argentina*









Cerro Torre by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windsor Castle, UK*









Windsor Castle by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pastor del fin del Mundo (Chile)*









Pastor del fin del Mundo by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mafate, Reunion Island*









Mafate by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windsor Castle, UK*









Windsor Castle by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windsor Castle, UK"*









Windsor Castle by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brugges, Belgium"*









Brugg by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Medicine Lake, Alberta, Canada








Medicine Lake, Alberta by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Summer's Day in Amble. UK*









A Summer's Day in Amble. by Lee, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris skyline, France*









Paris skyline by Paul SKG, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Silhouettes (Morocco)*









Sunset Silhouettes (Explore) by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









|| Hyperdrive Theory || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Freiburg, Germany*









eveing bicycle by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria, Australia*









Solo by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spean Bridge, Highlands, Scotland.*









The Commando Memorial by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vancouver from the middle of the Lion's Gate Suspension Bridge. Canada*









rain city by Adrian Tate, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harlingen, Netherlands*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/psajfotos/14546169150/in/[email protected]/


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Old Sac Sacramento CA


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

New York City


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Herald Square NYC


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Central Park NYC


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Wall Street NYC


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

In the Clouds by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Checkered by Stefano Foà, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Jeff Tam, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Buenos Aires

Yacht Club Argentino Lighthouse by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Buenos Aires

Necesitamos un sacapuntas! -Obelisco- Argentina- Buenos Aires by Sobredosis de Tv, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Buenos Aires

Untitled by Claudio Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Benjakiti - II by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Vienna

Father & Son by Markus Sander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
BW Cerro de la Silla Monterrey México by Rogelio Perez, on Flickr


----------



## xolo68 (Jul 26, 2012)

Budapest

20151018-DSCF3298 by Fandango_1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSC_8787_LR4 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Old Town, Stockholm Sweden by Xerkan A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Nightscape in Istanbul by Duncan Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb12 X100_002 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Wriggley by Adam Dooley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
PARIS BALADE DSC_0094 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London by Ric Capucho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Street in Venezia by 中都浪人, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Steps by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Volos, Greece*
IMG_3423 by Athanasios Delimpasis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Guatemala

Trees in mist :: Santa Maria volcano :: Guatemala by Caoimhin O Raghallaigh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Bois d'Aigrefoin B&W-1 by JAYL38, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Tomb-Julien11 by Charles Laplanche, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Aschersleben, Stephanskuhle by Sebastian Jantschke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Textures of Portugal by Jo Till, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

20151026-IMG_8353-2 another look up perspective by Laurie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

27-10-2015 luces y sombras b&n by Javy Nájera Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

Woodland Road B&W by Jason Cormier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

IMG_8799-001 by Tessbwijk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Looking Up by ThisIsBigPhil, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Reaching out for the light by Andy Hough, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England


and the light streamed through by Andy Hough, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Photo: Niclas Molander by © Niclas R. Molander, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

misty forest by mirco tamenghi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Forest, Xiamen/厦门同安金光湖 by Huang yaohui, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

moody forest by scott mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

#029 Nella terra di mezzo (BW) by Enrico Boggia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Misty Forest by Justin Hickling, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Gap by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

dashed lines by claude05, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Louisiana, US

Boardwalk in B/W by Lana Gramlich, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

forest flares b&w by Croydon Nikon User, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Cold Forest by david cornish, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

forest by T_Kai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nepal

Untitled by shaari., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by tomatokubiko, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Softree Lines by Chris Morley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Skyscrapers_7400 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Big city life by Marcel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.1.2.8. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Museo Tamayo -Interior- (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
MGU_BW by Stan Krotov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Centralbron i black and white,Stockholm. by Georgios sw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Roof Top - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Halloween 2015 by Parand Eshraghi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Parental Priorities by Jason Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
No Parque Lage, Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge by Ra1nb0wm0nst3r, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Callles de Barcelona by tomas cano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
peaceful invasion by giorgioGH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#prayforparis #jesuisparis by Stéphane Marcault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Canary Wharf, London.jpg by Larry Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Creepy by Sofia Di Lauro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina, Malta*
Walking In Mdina by Kristian Mortensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Water & Light show 4 by Malcolm Arouza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hanalei bay, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hanalei Bay by b#Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
High Street by Robin J Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
Hotel Uzbekistan - a remnant from the Soviet times by Andrew Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
encirclement. by Jack Seikaly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Flat Tire Bicycle Commuter by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Landscape by Iain McLellan B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Street life (Project 777-023) by Valery Titievsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
DSCF2774 by Samuel Okkel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, S. Korea*
Seoul, 2015 by Marian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
DSC09578-Pano-ILCE-7-20151112-2 by Falcdragon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Djemaa el-Fna, Marrakesh, Morocco by Tadej Maligoj, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windsor Castle, UK*









Windsor Castle by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
take away coffee by Phil Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fes, Morocco*









Fes by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane through the trees 004 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Miami by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


"dreams of escape keep me awake..." by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


American woman by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Buildings and people by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Florida, USA*


Star by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Coahuila, Mexico*


...the western desert lives and breathes at 45 degrees by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Here on Earth by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Free things for poor people by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


"In the days when we were swinging from the trees... by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


"The ideal of calm exists in a sitting cat" by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


You are a tourist by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Music and cats by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Waiting for the flood (EXPLORED) by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


One fine day (EXPLORED) by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


"Approach the subject on tiptoe, even if it is a still life" (EXPLORED) by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Dreams of a journey (EXPLORED) by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


How many worlds by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Chasing the wind by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


ancient voices (EXPLORED) by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


A moment by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


o L L L L L L (EXPLORED) by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Mexican handcraft by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Coahuila, Mexico*


En algún lugar by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Peace and love by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Take the long way home by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Dier Mauer/The Wall/El Muro by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Reflection on Tiergarten/Reflejos en Tiergarten (EXPLORED) by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Kaiser Wilhelm Memorial Church by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


The Market Gate of Miletus by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Siegessäule (Faraway, so close! ) by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Holocaust Memorial (EXPLORED) by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Brandenburg Tor by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


dusk you and me by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Copenhaguen, Denmark*


Kongens Nytorv, Copenhagen by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Copenhaguen, Denmark*


Nyhavn, blanco y negro by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Hacienda Yaxcopoil by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Yaxcopoil by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Untitled by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Un baño de sol by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


St. Paul's cathedral from Tate modern by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alsace, France*


Gare de Strasbourg by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alsace, France*


Strasbourg and The Rhin by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alsace, France*


Strasbourg by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alsace, France*


Strasbourg by Mister Blur in the City of Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund in Shanghai上海外灘 by Francis Shum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
New Orleans from Above by Antrell Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*
Cityscape (Cairo, Egypt) by JackKenning, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
_DSC8454 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Baroque Manor by Daniel Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Marina Bay by Nikolaj Langner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Untitled by Fabrício Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge by Ra1nb0wm0nst3r, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Jardim Botânico by Adriano Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Passatge Madoz - Plaça Reial #ig_barcelona #ig_catalonia #europe_catalonia #instantes_fotograficos #igrecommend_me #alicantegram #todoclick #catalunya_bn #europe_bnw #descubriendoigers #universal_bnw #ok_bnw #total_bnw #rsa_bnw #princely_bw #bnw_of by David Grau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
the Portal by PhillymanPete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pray for Paris by www.lotophotos.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Lights & Shadows by Michele Prisco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSC_5815 by Stephen Eustace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC01337 by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
dubai fountain at burj khalifa by Stefan Moosdorf, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tiradentes Palace, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Tiradentes Palace by José Eduardo Nucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Ipanema,Leblon by José Eduardo Nucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Ipanema as before by José Eduardo Nucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Sugarloaf seen from the Botafogo beach-Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Sugar Loaf by José Eduardo Nucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









to all tribes, groups, friends, families, men and women of this earth by José Eduardo Nucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Kings Cross*









London Kings Cross by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Hungarian Parliament in Budapest across the Danube by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Table Mountain, Cape Town, South Africa*









Table Mountain by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Johannesburg, Gauteng, South Africa*









CBD by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin Cathedral, Germany"*









Berlin Cathedral by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Asquins, Bourgogne, France"*









Asquins by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Johnston Canyon - Alberta, Canada*









Johnston Canyon - Alberta by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosslyn Chapel, Scotland*









Rosslyn Chapel by William Butt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Russia*









Glitter by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*









Sin City (From Above) by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









|| The New Change || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









window illusion by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*King Valley, Victoria, Australia*









King Valley by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Queensferry, Scotland*









Suspended.. by lordoye, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*a bald eagle atop a lighthouse at dusk, Canada*









a bald eagle atop a lighthouse at dusk by Adrian Tate, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Crossing by amipal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lodz, Poland*
22050022 by Szymon Jagielski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Timisoara, Romania*
Street of Timisoara by playing around, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Still - Miami Brikell Skyline in Black and White | 150906-4257-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Street View_.jpg by chris daugherty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street East, 2015 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha at Night by Abdulla M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Skyline by Halogénure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Jordi Sureda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The Day After by billknock, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


The Offering by Daniel Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Street Hop by Daniel Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ice-Cold-City V by Daniel Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ice-Cold-City IV by Daniel Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ice-Cold-City II by Daniel Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ice-Cold-City I by Daniel Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Homage by Daniel Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Andares Skyline by Daniel Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


High Life by Daniel Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Perspectives by Daniel Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Metropol Parasol (Sevilla, España. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Copenhaguen, Denmark*


Nyhavn (Copenhagen, Denmark. Gustavo Thomas © 2010-2014) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


BNW View of Rio de Janeiro (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Un gato (Carmona, Spain. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Fallen -From the Butoh series, "Remembering You"- (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Gothic Cathedral (Seville, Spain. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Catedral de São Pedro de Alcântara (Petropolis, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Lamps -Museo Nacional de Arte- (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Time to Surf -Ipanema- (rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Carioca Bonde (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Over the Clouds -Cristo Redentor- (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Lost / Perdido (Petropolis, Rio de Janeiro. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Born in Art -Museu de Arte Contemporânea de Niterói- (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Lying Man On Ipanema Beach (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Tourists Photographing Rio From The Top of Morro do Corcovado (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


A Night View Of Rio From Santa Teresa (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Toy City (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alberta, Canada*


Glacier (Jasper, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Alberta, Canada*


Reflecting Himself on Consolation Lake (Banff, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gullfoss, Iceland*


Gullfoss (Iceland. Gustavo Thomas © 2010-2015) by Gustavo Thomas, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Skateboard sp by luciano santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Braga – Portugal*


Untitled by José Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Unknown place*
> 
> 
> 20150428_219_P365 by MARCO N. POCHI, on Flickr


Probably Hong Kong...


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao – Spain*


Mama - Louise Bourgeois by Borja Merino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Bella Roma by Heinz-Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Probably Hong Kong...


That's what I thought but I wasn't sure :cheers:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hansa Park – Germany*


Running to the Light by Jan Jespersen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Singapore by laetitia lecointe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nashville – US*


John Seigenthaler Pedestrian Bridge, Nashville by BD'sEyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila by Mahen Bala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


DRAGON CENTER HONG KONG NIKKOR 35MM 1.4 by Myers's °_°, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hunan – China*



Suspension bridge in deep mountains, Hunan, China by -LYJ-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City in black and white by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Трамвай by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


#JeSuisParis by Guillaume Wilmin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santona – Spain*


Barquito velero by Manuel Cavanillas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Generations Skyline by Christiaan Triebert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Adrian Vesa Photography by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Trees project_3 by Giovanni Del Papa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Liberty & Justice For All by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolivar, Venezuela*


Sunset, Orinoco Delta, Delta Del Orinoco, Delta De l'Orénoque, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolivar, Venezuela*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 5, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolivar, Venezuela*


Trekking Mount Roraima Day 5, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolivar, Venezuela*


Sunset, Trekking Mount Roraima Day 3, Venezuela by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Para, Brazil*


Trekking Day 3, Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Para, Brazil*


Trekking Day 3, Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Maranhao, Brazil*


São Luís, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Maranhao, Brazil*


São Luís, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Amazonas, Brazil*


Excursion, Manaus, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man (UK)*









Cosmic blast ! by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maughold Church Isle of Man*









Maughold Church Isle of Man by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Langness Lighthouse Isle of Man.*









Langness Lighthouse Isle of Man. by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coastal Cottage ~ West coast of the Isle of Man*









Coastal Cottage ~ West coast of the Isle of Man by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glen Wylin ~ Isle of Man (UK)*









Glen Wylin ~ Isle of Man by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man (UK)*









First shot off the Panasonic Lumix G3. by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man (UK)*









Thirds are out the window on this one ! by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter time Nice on black. Isle of Man (UK)*









Winter time ~ Nice on black. by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin Mitte, Germany"*









Berlin Mitte by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Impalas (South Africa)"*









Impalas by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Didsbury, Alberta, Canada*









Thunderhead by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*une rue très populaire, la ville de Québec, Canada*









une rue très populaire, la ville de Québec by William Butt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moscow, Russia*









One more rainy pic by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norwegian Church, Cardiff Bay, Wales (UK)*









Norwegian Church, Cardiff Bay by Geraint Rowland, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cornwall seascape, UK*









|| The Strand || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









What time is it? by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taminick, Victoria, Australia*









Sunset by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View From Beneath the Eiffel Tower in Black and White, Paris France*









View From Beneath the Eiffel Tower in Black and White, Paris France by Jeff Rose, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









six churches by Adrian Tate, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salamanca. Patio Chico, Spain*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ledes/14724112654/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Place du Général Gouraud -Black and White Glowing night by Clement Serrat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coimbra – Portugal*


Coimbra city by Hugo J. Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


The Beast Is Still Alive by Clothaire Legnidu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ilha Comprida, SP - Brazil*


Summer of '14 by Edward Zulawski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec City - Canada*


"We build too many walls and not enough bridges." by Julie Ross, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Zurich. Switzerland by Sergey Lebedev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknwon place*


In the land of flat mountains by Stefan Kamert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo by Sergio TB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The Piano Guy in the Park by Robert Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin - Ireland*


The photographer - Dublin, Ireland - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bad Soden-Allendorf - Germany*


_DSC4256, Rathaus Allendorf (Bad Soden-Allendorf) by Hans-Martin Wittmann, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Geneva, Switzerland*









last hotel by Adrian Tate, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nanard404/14725364312/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartagena - Colombia*


Cartagena by Jairo Páez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Bund by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lucerne - Switzerland*



Lucerne. Switzerland by Sergey Lebedev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0020 by carlos charrua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Harbour Bridge by Bob Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul *


Istanbul by Joe Tse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*



Paris 2013 ...shadow&facade by Roberto Michaelis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Letzte Instruktionen.jpg by Paul Heidemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
MGU_BW by Stan Krotov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Santiago - Chile


10 by Marcelo Scavuzzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Géométrix by stanzy stanzy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*



Matterhorn by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Morning glory by Carlos Enciso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Duffy at Musee de Modern Art, Paris by Bulent Acar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp – Belgium*


Wounded puppets by Reimund Schmidt-De Caluwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
From Russia With Love by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*



Untitled by Nobruskt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata – India*


Howrah Bridge Over Hooghly River by Vijayaraj PS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Bank of China by Peter Beams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
walking through streets of Mexico City by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by night by Nikos Giannios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Urb 0806 Film138 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb11 D700_311 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rua Catete noite c by Jaime Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSCF3996 by Shaperise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Experiment by Javi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Street in Venezia by 中都浪人, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
城 by Chaoqi Xu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Point of Ayre - Isle of Man, UK*









Incoming Storm. by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man, UK*









Its that time of year again ! by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa B&W by Royston Kane, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Albert Memorial, London, UK*









Albert Memorial by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Albert Court London*









Albert Court London by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Louvre Palace (French: Palais du Louvre), Paris, France*









Louvre - Cour Carré by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger National Park, South Africa*









Kudu by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kruger National Park, South Africa*









Girafe by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mooragh Lake Park, Ramsey, Isle of Man. UK*









Mooragh Lake Park, Ramsey, Isle of Man. by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pano of Kyauk Ka Lat, Myanmar*


Pano of Kyauk Ka Lat by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Light Trails On The Thames*


Light Trails On The Thames by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sintra Horses*


Sintra Horses by Staffan_R, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Town, Stockholm*


Black and white day by Staffan_R, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*At the beach*


At the beach by Staffan_R, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Looking To St Pauls*


Looking To St Pauls by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nynashamn, Sweden*


Swedish archipelago, november by Staffan_R, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ladakh, India*


the chanting by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Scoop Amphitheatre*


The Scoop Amphitheatre by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sri Lanka*


The Stilt Fishermen #1 by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tokyo, Japan*


Asakusa skyline by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*


Towards by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by Alejandro Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Maki by Alejandro Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Untitled by Alejandro Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


My Favourite Tree in Winter by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## nickcar (Nov 17, 2015)

the simplest color sometime makes greatest scenes. nice job


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by Alejandro Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by Alejandro Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Temple Church by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


The Woolwich Foot Tunnel by Peter McClintock, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by Alejandro Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by Alejandro Perez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Copenhagen cyclist rush (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Copenhagen public space (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bolivar, Colombia*


Cartegena skyline (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Copenhagen Queueing (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


NYC Clark St Station by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Holland, Netherlands*


Amsterdam Central Station by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Panama City, Panama*


Panama skyline 2 (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Hong Kong Harbour by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*


Lucerne (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Illinois, USA*


Chicago Loop (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Georgia, USA*


Atlanta Traffic 2 (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Illinois, USA*


Chicago Skyline Fog by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Louvre Paris (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City - Xochimilco (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Venice Gondolas (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campeche, Mexico*


Campeche dancers (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City crosswalk 2 (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Rome sidewalk (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


San Francisco dock (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ontario, Canada*


In front of Parliament (Ottawa) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ontario, Canada*


Rideau Canal (Ottawa) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ontario, Canada*


Ottawa at night Black and White (Canada) [City Clock] by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin cycletrack (Germany) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Illinois, USA*


Chicago tree skyline (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Copenhaguen, Denmark*


Stork Fountain by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*An Isle of Man cottage in the north of the Island, UK*









Manx Cottage by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Priory Church - Breedon on the Hill...Isle of Man. UK*









Priory Church - Breedon on the Hill HDR Monotone by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City of London, UK*









City of London by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Sao Paulo, Brazil*









Downtown Sao Paulo by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Soweto, Johannesburg, Gauteng, South Africa*









Soweto by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mpumalanga, South Africa*









Blue Wildebeest by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brasilia Cathedral, Brazil*









Brasilia Cathedral by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the northern plains of the Isle of Man, UK*









Out shooting with Nikon Girl ~ HDR by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Supreme Federal Court - Brasilia, Brazil"*









Supreme Federal Court - Brasilia by David Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leopard (South Africa)"*









Leopard by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pair of rundown buildings, Alberta, Canada*









Pair of rundown buildings by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Un artiste vend ses marchandises - Vieux-Montréal, Canada*









Un artiste vend ses marchandises - Vieux-Montréal by William Butt, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


At the MET by Isabella Bells, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duxford*



Red Arrows at Duxford Airshow by Ian Boys, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lima - Peru*


Palacio de Gobierno, Lima by Sergio TB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Split*


Untitled by Peter Steinmetz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia – Spain*


Con vistas al castillo by J Portel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao – Spain*


Guggenheim by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Spain*


A day in Santiago3-BP70554bw by Rob Blok, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow *


«Слепой» / «Blind» (fragment) by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati Central Business District, Philippines by Justin Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panama city, Panama*
Panama City by Nicole Lerario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vladivostok, Russia*
Someone shares that he has by Roman PS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Profile by BabuFst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
BW Cerro de la Silla Monterrey México by Rogelio Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
madrid (metropolis) - dia 5 by ibetcid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
#doha #dohaqatar #qatar #seemydoha2015 by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Stormy Monday by Simmie Reagor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
paris... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London buildings*
§ by illclinton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
San Simeone Piccolo, Venice by Sam2907, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Comino island, Malta*
Silver (Comino island - Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifah - Night Monochrome Setting by Manaf Kamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki at Night by sugiro15, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haputale – Sri Lanka*


Winding road Haputale, Sri Lanka by Rosemary Sedgwick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Gaudens – France*


Pollution de la Cellulose à Saint Gaudens by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


Rua do Arco do Bispo by carlos charrua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Semperoper by KDima K., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh – UK*


Towards Arthur's Seat by fishyfish_arcade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Brighton Beach, Brooklyn, NYC by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles – US*


_1010538 by ifroggie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest éjszaka by László Magyar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Brain Damage by Frank Martin Roth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ba Be National Park – Vietnam*


Sunset at the edge of the world by Andrey Derevyanko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelló – Spain*


Peñiscola castle. (Castelló, Spain) by PhotoMont, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fishing by Tiko Tak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


São Paulo by luciano santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Inside the Red Fort by Fikry Botros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Porszemek vagyunk e világban by Csilla Hinrichs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linz - Austria*


Untitled by a└3 X, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Allendorf – Germany*


_DSC4151, Bad Sooden-Allendorf, Söda-Tor und Pfennigstube by Hans-Martin Wittmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestur - Iceland*


Hvítserkur by Simon Mangold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


V.L.A by Donald Palansky photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaoxing - China*


store arch bridge shaoxing china. by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Manhattan, New York, US

A Manhattan Classic by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Stair Extensions by Jeremy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

hamming it up for the camera... by ℙαґḯṧḯ℮ηηε, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Weena by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

The Manhattan Hotel by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Trappen naar de Oversteek 2 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Trap naar de Oversteek 1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Spoorbrug-Snelbinder 1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Volkeraksluizen 3 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Volkeraksluizen 1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

De Stoep 4 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

De Stoep 3 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Steenplein /Antwerpen. by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Netkousbrug A15 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place


Zebra Crossing by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Boston, US

paramount by geekyjm, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

B&W by MBRASIL FOTOGRAFIA E FILMAGEM, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Delhi, India


Red Fort by Rk Rao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles City, CA, US

Los Angeles, CA. by Chris Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles City, CA, US

Los Angeles View by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Century City by Rian Long, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles City, CA, US

Los Angeles, CA by Chris Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Drained - 2015 #proxienubs #singapore #chinatown #peoplesparkcomplex #oldbuildings #down #nikon #nikond7200 #nikond7200photography #nikonphoto_ #nikonphoto #instagood #instalike #love #streetphotography #reflections #aftertherain #cityscape #cities #singa by Kelvin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
5am at the docks by Vedran Strelar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
H ψηλη γειτονια-The tall neighbourhood by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Desde el metrobús by lorhp21, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
VBV_9945 by Василенко Вадим, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Norrbro, Stockholm by Niklas Günsberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto B&W by Navi Panesar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin - Brandenburg Gate by Sebastian Raabe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cumulus by Joao Nunes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Callles de Barcelona by tomas cano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Street Fashion by martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Parisian bistro by George Pachantouris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Grande Canale by Tracey Zajac, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









|| The Magnificent || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, The Netherlands*









near the gracht by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*China Walls. Garnpung, New South Wales, Australia*









China Walls by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praga. República Checa. Chech Republic.*









Praga - Prague - Praha by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Switzerland (Suisse)*









not digging by Adrian Tate, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edinburgh B&W; Scotland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/karinavera/14530095287/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*On Mars*
Mars : Animation 'arm load test' by Paul Hammond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maputo, Mozambique*
Maputo Train Station by Jaffy O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Landscape by Iain McLellan B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perth, Australia*
wings by Sean Breadsell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Napoli, Italy*
* by Sonnar Kaze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Central Station by Mick Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Helsinki, Finland*
Helsinki street portraits by Dani Timo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riga, Latvia*
Imposing Riga by Brandon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Untitled by Jason Muspratt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
PICNIC by Vaughan Laws, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Marcha por la educación 10/06/15 Santiago - Chile by alicia alondra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb by night by Radja Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.1.3.2. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town (Poros island), Greece*
Poros island in black and white - Greece by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Press and the City by Kostis Tatakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Underpass // October 2015 // Gothenburg by James Huckle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
A very American road scene by Leopold Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Albany, U.S.A.*
Alfred E. Smith Building - Albany NY by t55z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Lviv, Ukraine Street Candid by Bernhard Frank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok cityscape at night, Thailand black and white style. by Nattapan Suwansukho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Street life (Project 777-028) by Valery Titievsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei cityscape by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
In This Direction by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arad, Romania*
Arad, Romania by iz.mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rovinj, Croatia*
Rovinj by Peter H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Madagascar*
Street Photo by Haja Faniry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bora Bora, French Polynesia*
Amaca by Giorgio Puddu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Modernidad. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Skate by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Across the Buildings by Mick. Maurice, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
pic-2015-10-21_12-55-14 by Stefan Sahlender, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyline Doha, Qatar..in black and white #blackandwhite #dark #black #longexposure #lights #frame #art #streetphotography #buildings #building #structure #seemydoha #seemydoha2015 #doha #dohacorniche #qatar #pentax #pentaxian #sea #reflection #qatarism #qa by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
dubai marina by paolo palma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Sebastian Patiño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, on film by Amélien Bayle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pachamac - Peru*


Temple of Pachacamac, Autopista Antigua Panamericana Sur, Lurin, Peru, South America by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Old Guatemala city*


Santa Cantalina Arch, 5th Avenue North, Antigua, Guatemala, Central America by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Esquipulas - Guatemala*


Tuk-tuk by Julien Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada - Nicaragua*


Granada Nights by mindtraveler26, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mc. Way falls, CA - US*


McWay Falls, Big Sur Coast by Edward Mendes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Night Falls on Central Park by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Inscope Arch at Central Park by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


And Dream Up Some Dreams by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York 2012 - NYC in Black And White - Grand Central Terminal by Stephen Harris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Pital - El Salvador*


Near El Pital by ffedd!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada - Nicaragua*


Image ID# Whalen-120828-4795-2 | Guadalupe Church Two by Josh Whalen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gaviota, CA - US*


Arroyo Hondo Bridge by Paemon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carmel, CA - US*


The Underwater Ballet - Carmel, California by Jim Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*California Coast - US*


Drifters by Misha Sokolnikov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria - Brazil*


Terceira Ponte - Vitória/ES www.facebook.com/fotografiaserly by Erly Nunes Machado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Buenos Aires Blanco y Negro by Michael McDermott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto Alegre - Brazil*


Biblioteca Pública do Estado do Rio Grande do Sul - Porto Alegre/RS www.facebook.com/fotografiaserly by Erly Nunes Machado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chocó - Colombia*


Chocó, Colombia by Rory O'Bryen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chacas - Peru*


Telúrica y Magnética. Cordillera Blanca, 2005 by Ezequiel Meza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito - Ecuador*


Vigilantes by Jorge Gálvez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Sailing in - rework of a previous post by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Hyde Park (HQ Film Scan) by Lachlan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
New Orleans from Above by Antrell Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Antes de un concierto by lorhp21, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
1/280,f2.0,ISO800,23mm by Christian Soto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Compressed perspective by Hans de Jonge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
cityscape of stockholm by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Bouquet of Buildings by IAMMRKAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Av. Sao Joao [BW] by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Charles by Manny Valadao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
The Empire State by Serge Babineau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona 2015 051 by www. foto-hamacher.de, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Places des Arts, Canada by Grégoire Sieuw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Immersed in his smartphone by Napafloma-Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
On the Waterfront by jayteacat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gnejna Bay, Malta*
Gnejna Bay (Malta) by Darren Vella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beynac, France*
Chateau de Beynac ( view from the cliff ) - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night (Duna View) by Yiannis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santo Domingo, Dominican republic*
Untitled by Alfonso Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Kowloon Skyline by Leopold Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit Skyline by T-R-V Imagez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Stairway to Heaven by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Old Town Square by Triyadi Wijaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
#bridge#night#black#white#lights#bkk#thai#people#photography#nick#river#riverside#rama#holiday#vacaition#travel#bangkok#instalike#instagood#like4follow#nightview#nikon#photooftheday# by Nick chulani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Lviv. by Max Ivanoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Spiked building by Andrés Caldera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
STREET 221115-2 by RL77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin - Marzahn by Thomas Bechtle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Water Street by nature by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
analog Woche 46: Liège/Lüttich by Sebastian Petermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Twists by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
DSCF9160-HDR-Edit-Edit.jpg by Vince Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
the city in black & white by Martina Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa by Angus White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
[Tour Eiffel ● Paris / Oktober 2015] by Achim Katzberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tower Hill, London, England*


Price Waterhouse Coopers by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Victorian Shed*


Victorian Shed by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Reflected Man*


The Reflected Man by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*Lake District, UK*

The Perfect Morning... by Philip Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Gimignano - Italy*


San Gimignano, el otro Manhattan by Jorge Fuentes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karlovasi – Greece*


karlovasi sunset by yiannis f., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Early Morning, Prague by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chantilly – France*


Chantilly Castle by gibizet, on Flickr


----------



## kalabaw (Apr 19, 2005)

*Ottawa, Canada*

IMGP0053_2 by moja_kalabaw99, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin – Italy*


Giornata importante by emanuele tripani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Riverside Apartments and Studio & Albion Riverside by [J Z A] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
"Venice never quite seems real, but rather an ornate film set suspended on the water." by Giuliana Scaramuzzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suesca – Colombia *


Suesca mountains by Jairo Páez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalkara, Malta*
Kalkara by zacke82, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toulouse – France*


Ombre et lumière à Toulouse rue de Metz en plein midi by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_8822 by Laith Shanshal, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

venezia, italia


Dorsoduro, Venice by J.T.R., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Prasat Neag Kmao in Kos Ker complex National Park in Siem Reap Province, Cambodia

IMGP9254 - Version 3 by Dnl75, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Cap by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Frauenkirche, Dresden by Tobias Mayr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Detroit, MI, US

Bagley Ave. by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by André Behrmann, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Communion by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wolkenstein, Südtirol - Austria*


Gewitter by Gerhard Stanke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ephesus – Turkey*


Blowin' a little harp in the open air by David Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples – Italy*


Who is she? by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rimini – Italy*


Italy Rimini by Alessandro Rocchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elbtor – Germany*


Tangermünde: Elbtor by Teelicht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Faire la tour du monde/A certain tower by Jörg_Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


gear box by stan farber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calabria – Italy*


Castello Normanno-Svevo by mrholle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena*


Siena by Jorge Fuentes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Torre sineira by António Alfarroba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Musikkens hus by astrid westvang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Train station by astrid westvang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Old Railway Shack @ Kielder by Steve McMillan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Secundra Tomb of the Mogul Emperor of Akbor Agra India 1930's by Paul Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

still by phaul2001, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Temple of Ancient Corinth by Theseus Troizinian, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Northern Ireland, UK

Mussenden Temple Black & White by Mark Farrington, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mitten Hall, Temple University, Philadelphia, PA, US

Illumination No. 2 by James Mundie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

large depth of field bahai temple by rachelxoxo7, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevada, US

12-David Julian-Burning Man 2015 Temple of Promise-B+W by David Julian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Agosto. by Enrico Capoferri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow – Russia*


Ascension David deserts (monastery), bnw ver. by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Ascension David deserts (monastery), bnw ver. by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitby – UK*


Whitby port by Luis Saavedra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaoxin – China*


shaoxing keyan by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Street by Michel Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toulouse – France*


Pont Neuf à Toulouse, avant la pluie... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ruaha National Park, Tanzania*


Profili by Samuele Maccagnola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp – Belgium*


Stadhuis, Grote Markt. Lier, Belgium - Panorama by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sir William Hillary overlooking Douglas bay Isle of Man.*









Sir William Hillary overlooking Douglas bay Isle of Man. by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Man. UK*









Crossroads ~ better view on black by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot taken at Tate Britain. London, UK*









Passage by Mike Pearce, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*









Lion by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Priory Church 676 AD ,Breedon on the hill, LEICESTERSHIRE UK.*









Priory Church 676 AD ,Breedon on the hill, LEICESTERSHIRE UK. by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* the Millennium Bridge, London, UK*









Shadowland by Mike Pearce, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*After the riot, Cochabamba, Bolivia*









After the riot by Nicolas DS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One from the d200 Vault. Lake Ullswater UK.*









The Breaking Sunshine. by Ray Collister, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Karlstad, Sweden.*









Crossing the bridge by Peter Nilsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Noirway"*









Noirway by Peter Nilsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dock in the sunshine, Honduras*









Dock in the sunshine by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Halifax, Nova Scotia (USA)*









AGNS and a tear by William Butt, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monaco*









Overseas.. by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glasgow Gothic, Scotland*









Glasgow Gothic by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millennium London, UK*









|| Millennium || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Freiburg, Germany*









sunny day by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A B&W treatment of a paddock at Mungo National Park, Australia*









Paddock by George Kurzik, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*En la playa de San Lorenzo de Gijón. Asturias. España.*









Tormenta en Gijón III - Storm in Gijón III by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portland, Oregon, USA*









Shooting the Hawthorne Bridge in Black and White by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf Underground London, UK*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/simon__syon/13943337166/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
where two rivers meet by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Skyline by ILTO Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Wingman by Aarno Kurkela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow Skyline by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Torre Latinoamericana by ARBuendia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sickla by alpros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Untitled by Agn Gruszka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
La Puerta Del Sol by Simon Pratley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museu do Amanhã em P&B, na Praça Mauá, do nosso Rio de Janeiro by André Melo-Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Glacière by Nathan Grossmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cobham, England, United Kingdom*


Spiral Stairs by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*


Bridge By The Agora by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Greenwich, London, England*


The O2 by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waterloo, London, England*


The Jubilee At Waterloo by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*


Under The Sea by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore view, Singapore*
Journey by Lim Choon Meng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Airplane Parts - Los Angeles by Neil Heeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Valle Oriente San Pedro by vicraya2 2015, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Place du Palais / St-Petersbourg , Russie by Ben Witt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Goodbye Hello by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline by Sasha C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
veteran by TomasRabatin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
day16 by Ale Nuvola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Reflexos - Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Louvre | Justine Magny by Justine Magny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Silver Line by Jordan Dea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Postkarte aus Venedig by Wolfgang Grilz, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^Djole13, That's My Car down in Cuba, I'm only 90 Miles away, I Got to go back to Cuba and Pick up My Car, P.S. , I'm still American, Born in the U.S.A. :lol::nuts:




djole13 said:


> *Havana, Cuba*
> 
> 
> Havana's Classic Car by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


Thanks Djole13 , For finding my Car, Now How do I Find This address in Cuba ?? 

Rest In Peace Stephen " Steve " McFarland, October 7th , 1955 - February 4th, 2015 

WE Will Never Forget you Steve, Live Long and Prosper Always and Forever , Amen !!
We Will Never Forget you Our Greatest SSC " QuantumX of the Seas Captain " Q " , 

Great Photo again Djole, Happy Thanksgiving Everyone Of the Greatest # 1 SSC Website, Pease and Happiness all and Everyone !!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Let's take another photo of ourselves by Kristian Mortensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Waiting for Batman by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parador de turismo de Bayona. Pontevedra. Galicia. España.*









Bayona by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crescent Bay at Cannon Beach Oregon from Ecola State Park - Black & White, USA*









Crescent Bay at Cannon Beach Oregon from Ecola State Park - Black & White by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Exterior, Getty Museum, Los Angeles, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/whitebutton/13424229645/in/[email protected]/


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*


From the hotel car park by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waterloo, London, England*


Jubilee Reception by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Havana, Havana*


Derelict Warehouse - Explored by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Piccadilly Circus, London, England*


Stampede by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whistler, British Columbia, Canada*


Inukshuk Inuit Statue - Whistler by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eastbourne Borough, England, UK*


Eastbourne Pier by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


Stairs by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*


From outside the east entrance by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Hamptons, London, England*


Kingston Bridge by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jurassic Tail*


Jurassic Tail by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canary Wharf, London, England*


Credit Suisse - In Reflections - #2 by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pirate Boat*


Pirate Boat by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, France*


Gypsy Pilgrimage (3 of 40) by Jacopo Pandolfini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marina, Singapore*


Tao Is Universal by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eastbourne Borough, England, UK*

Eastbourne Bandstand by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sentosa, Singapore*


Flying and Floating by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poplar, London, England*


Poplar Bridge #2 by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Acqua alta by FM54TO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biskaia - Spain*


B/N de Mirando al sol by Jabi Artaraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Jersey - US*


Bicycle Race by Tony Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


"Ghostly Masts" - Create With Light Photography © by Grant Murray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Connection [EXPLORED] by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kansas City *


Royals Home Opener by Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland - UK*


Pavilion by Damon Finlay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


The Prudential Center from the Monster Seats at Fenway Park by BostonCityWalk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Yorkshire - UK*


Old Nab Staithes by mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Bay Bridge Diamonds by Toby Harriman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portpatrick - UK*


Strolling by Tim Haynes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leavenworth, Kansas - US*


TREE by Lisa Plymell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honk Kong*


"Could You be My Safe Harbor when the Night Falls?" by Andreas Fusser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Southern Colorado - US*


Sangre de Cristo Range over dunes by Byron O'Neal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf - Germany*


Jägerhofallee by Torsten Reuschling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*


Light Mist by Matt Walker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kansas - US*


PLATTE PURCHASE BRIDGE by Lisa Plymell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincolnshire - UK*


A Winter's Road by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland *


B&W Waterfall by Leo Rantala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astoria, Oregon - US*


Once returned by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Queensferry, Scotland (UK)*









Black and White Bridges by Damon Finlay, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black and white photogrpahy of sunrise over Broad Creek on Hilton Head Island by Jim Crotty, USA*









Sunrise on July 13 2012 on Broad Creek in Black and White by Jim Crotty by Jim Crotty, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago Theater at Night, USA*









Chicago Theater at Night in Black and White by michael t. sullivan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Felipe de Neri, Old Town, Albuquerque, New Mexico*









San Felipe de Neri, Old Town, Albuquerque, New Mexico by Karen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee Art Museum, WI. USA*









Additions III by In Wonder Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harley-Davidson Museum, Milwaukee, Wisconsin. USA*









Harley-Davidson VI by In Wonder Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wisconsin Rural. USA*









Frosty by In Wonder Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee, Wisconsin. USA*









Faith, Hope, Love II by In Wonder Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milwaukee, WI. USA"*









Discovery World B&W [Explore 07/29/2015] by In Wonder Photo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stora Gla, Arvika , Sweden*









Stora Gla, Arvika , Sweden by Peter Nilsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ranfurly, Alberta, Canada*









Mud & Dirt mortar - Prairie Shack by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vienna - Albertina (Austria)*









Juxtaposition by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tsaritsyno park / Russia, Moscow*









Tsaritsyno park / Russia, Moscow by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Down to the River (Scotland, Uk)*









Down to the River by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









|| Down By The Sea || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oerlikon, Switzerland*









only one by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Princes Bridge Melbourne Skyline, Australia*









Princes Bridge Melbourne Skyline (re-processed) 2012-09-28 (_MG_4824-26) by ajhaysom, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*En la zona de los castillos del Rin. Entre Coblenz y Mainz, Castillos del Rin, Alemania (Germany)*









Nueva visión en B&N - New vision in B&W by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Astoria-Megler Bridge along the Astoria Trolley Line, Oregon, USA*









Astoria-Megler Bridge along the Astoria Trolley Line by David Gn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle Crag, UK*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/aljones27/14676344296/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Punto de reunión. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


¿Cómo no te voy a querer? by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Gente bajo la araña. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Caballito de metal. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Un metro de distancia. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Despegando. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Páshame el chululaaar !! by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


El sombrerero loco (The Mad Hatter) by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Waiters Race / Carrera de meseros. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Desasosiego / Disquietude. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Divine intervention / Intervención Divina. (1) by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Fantasmas en el semicírculo. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Sonrisa natural. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Sentado frente al mar (panpararan pararan pan) by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Las bolas del dragón navideño. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Zooming Nocturno. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


336A/365 | Calabaza calabaza. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


335/365 | El mar de gente y el mar de estrellas. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Supermarket Times II by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


327/365 | El mono mayor. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


309/365 | Una vuelta por la Gran Tenochtitlán. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


305/365 | Los vivos y los muertos. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


304A/365 | Al acecho. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


286365 | Vueltas y vueltas. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


238/365 | Cofee Pixels Crochet Style. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Al otro lado del túnel. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Adiós Edo. Méx. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Popocatépetl. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Reflejos. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Todo Pueblo tiene su Zocalito. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Escaleras. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Desde arriba. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Capilla del Calvario (en la cumbre del Cerro de los Magueyes) by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Nubes en el camino. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


Callejoncito Poblano. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


230/365 | Una noche en Puebla. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Frida Bus. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


273/365 | ¿Quién dijo que la primavera se acabó? by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Paseo por el borde. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


El Fuerte de San Diego. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


 by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Esa es la actitud !!! by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


La Quebrada, desde el mar. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


La Sinfonía del Mar, desde el mar by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


En el mar la vida es más... by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Laberíntico. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Playa Caleta. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


124/365 | Acapulco Love. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


153/365 | Ska-leras en el MUAC. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


140/365 | Reflejos de un Louvre tercermundista. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


037/365 | Calle by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


130/365 | Abrazos para mamá. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


111/365 | Revoluciones. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


195/365 | La Villa. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


194/365 | Metrópolis. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


312/365 | Del aire al aire. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


310/365 | Puente. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio Negro, Argentina*


Chocolatería. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Biobio, Chile*


Buena sombra lo cobija. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
DSC05124 by jenkwang, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich, Germany*









Il più grande spettacolo del mondo by PalMo', sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ploumanac'h, Bretagne, France*









And the winner is...? Ploumanac'h, Bretagne by Pégé86, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Street Photography, Berlin, Germany*









Karl Lagerfeld by Javier Fraile, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Sans titre by Jacob Rodrigues, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*









Vespre by Isidro Jabato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Emilia landscape, Italy*









Emilia landscape by we.base, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*









Playa de #bakio en #otoño #depaseos #estaes_playas by ines, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alfóz de Bricia,Burgos,Castilla y León, España'.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/saintphoto1/23081672162/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Typical old barn. Alberta Prairies. Canada*









Old forgotten Prairie Homesteads by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quai de Seine n. 3, Paris, France*









Quai de Seine n. 3 by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Genoese Fortress /Crimea, Ukraine*









Genoese Fortress /Crimea, Ukraine by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Renommée du Commerce, Paris, France*









Renommée du Commerce by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot through Tower Bridge, looking across More London, UK*









|| The View || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









...remember the day? by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Melbourne, Australia*









Looking up B&W 2015-11-14 (_MG_4256-62) by ajhaysom, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Coruña, Galicia, España.*









Barquitos a la mar - Boats on the see. by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walking the Las Vegas Strip at Night-USA*









02468326-65-Walking the Las Vegas Strip at Night-18-Black and White by Jim Sage, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan Skyline, New York, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/m81p/14519471850/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont Valentré (Cahors), France*
Pont de Valentré Cahors by Natacha Mateus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stade Louis II, Principality of Monaco*
- allez Monaco! ep. II by Andrea Siffredi, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Tokyo, Japan*


XXII by Trezdouz, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paris, France*


Paris - Metro Madeleine Ligne 14 by Guillaume Bessonat, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Adélie Land, Antarctica*


Avenue by StormPetrel1, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore bridges*
Marina Bay Sands Singapore by Glen Espinosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bari, Italia*
GB_20151026_0001 by Guido Balduzzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poprad, Slovakia*
Little more snow by Martin Hlinka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Cape Town by D. R. Hill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
IMG_3590 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boa Vista, Cape Verde*
The Three Dreadlocks by Nick Fewings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Untitled by brian cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Mohammed bin Abdul Wahab Mosque by Ahmed Al-Thani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne skyline by Ronnie Day, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City Black and White ! by Lau Hui Ong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
November rain by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuching, Malaysia*
PICT2121 by Javier Plaza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.0.8.5. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Corinthos, Greece*
_DSC2330 by Dusan Zidar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santo Domingo, Dominican republic*
Dulce Et Decorum Est Pro Patria Mori by Eduardo Mueses, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phuket, Thailand*
DSC02182 by Kévin André, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
All eyes on the artist by chat des Balkans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Generations Skyline by Christiaan Triebert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Untitled by marine oak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Kiev 88cm (2) by sgreen757, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
1/550,f5.6,ISO400,23mm by Christian Soto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, France*
Prendre un enfant par la main... by pikeneuy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
City skyline by indleaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Harvest Moon by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manaus, Brazil*
Manaus, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zadar, Croatia*
IMG_6258-3 by Radja Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

New York, USA

New York City at night: Black and White Panorama by Evan Knox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dakar, Senegal*
Dakar Sunset by Mike Maganjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Savasi island, Fiji*
Coastal Drama by Duncan McLean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nordur-Mulasysla, Iceland*
Washing Up Time by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Princess Juliana international airport, Sint Maarten*
F-HKIS by Maxime Breitung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Zodiac by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
BW Brliinace on the Ben by Jason Gambone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
DSC_0442_0443_0444 by Ahmed Yehia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Portrait by Tachu Kochi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
two man stroll-2 by Albyn Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Underground by Rene Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSCF2657_p6 by al253, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
Gozo 01 by RockyOB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des Ducs de Bretagne à Nantes, France*
Regard affectueux by B.A. ba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night (Duna View) by Yiannis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
the city in black & white by Martina Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin, Germany*









Berlin vs. Sin City by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*205 Seconds Berlin, Germany*









205 Seconds Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schönhauser Allee, berlin, Germany*









Schönhauser Allee by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strausberger Platz, Berlin, Germany*









Strausberger Platz by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin Köpenick, Germany*









Berlin Köpenick by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Young and faith *
Zionskirche Berlin Prenzlauer Berg, Berlin, Germany









Young and faith by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strausberger Platz, Berlin, Germany*









Strausberger Platz by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bode Museum Berlin, Germany*









Bode Museum Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eberswalder Straße, Berlin, Germany"*









Eberswalder Straße by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bologna, Basilica San Petronio (Italy)"*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22988227766/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Varadero, Matanzas, Cuba*









Island in Cuban Paradise by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quai de Seine n. 2, Paris, France*









Quai de Seine n. 2 by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gorky Park/Moscow Russia*









Gorky Park/Moscow Russia by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, Quartier Latin by Luc Mercelis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec – Canada*


Eglise Saint-Georges Ouest, Québec, Canada by Yvan Demers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sri Lanka*


Inside the Temple by Wilson Chong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


Barcelona 2009 by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*

Piazza by comradavid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Steps by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
071-12 by Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Another bridge in Budapest by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## washiwashi (Nov 6, 2012)

*London, UK*

City Life by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rogoznica, Croatia*


55 by Ante Katic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Uri, Canton of Uri, Switzerland*


Gafallengrat by Kurt Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sogn og Fjordane, Norway*


Mirrored by Kurt Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, United States*


Strawberry Mansion Bridge by Kurt Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Astra, Brasov, Romania*


Synagogue Brasov by Kurt Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pula, Croatia*


Amphitheatre with Ship Yard Behind by Kurt Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*


Look Upon Presernov Trg by Kurt Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*


tra vuoti edifici by René Brumoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Glagolitic - Istarska, Croatia*


Glagolitici su pietra by René Brumoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Culberson, Texas, United States*


El Capitan by Kurt Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hammersdorf, Sibiu, Romania*


Iron Bridge by Kurt Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


62 by Ante Katic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hallstatt, Austria*


102 by Ante Katic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paklenica National Park*


Window to Croatia by Kurt Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Undredal, Sogn og Fjordane, Norway*


Little Undredal by Kurt Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gozd Martuljek, Jesenice, Slovenia*


Snow? by Kurt Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*


industria immobiliare milanese by René Brumoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Plitvice Seen, Lika-Senj, Croatia*


shadows on sea by René Brumoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Metz Cathedral, Metz, France*


45 by Ante Katic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Undredal, Sogn og Fjordane, Norway*


Nature is Awesome by Kurt Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Smiljan, Lika-Senj, Croatia*


Tesla Memorial Center by René Brumoso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


Tula by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


Rumbo al pasado by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


El Palacio Quemado by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


Panorámica de Tula by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hidalgo, Mexico*


Pareja de magueyes II by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Hermana Evangelizadora Eucarística de los Pobres by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Descansando by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Magueyes y pirámide by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Maguey y Nopal by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Plaza de la Luna by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin Street, Germany*









Berlin Street by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bord de mer en Sicile, du côté de l'Etna. Italy*









Baignade Interdite I by sviet73, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin, Germany*









277 Seconds by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Conquet, Finistère, France*









A quiet place 2/2 by Objectif Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brandenburger Tor Light Stripes, Berlin, Germany*









Brandenburger Tor Light Stripes by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Paris-13.jpg by Daniela Iaconis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Best of Berlin Selective Colors, Germany*









Best of Berlin Selective Colors by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gervais Street Bridge, south Caolina, USA*









Gervais Street Bridge by that_damn_duck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olympic Stadium Berlin, Germany"*









Olympic Stadium Berlin by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*volterra agricola (Italy)"*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ambsab/22881335435/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old meets . . . well, still old. Varadero, Cuba*









Old meets . . . well, still old. by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quai de Seine, Paris, France*









Quai de Seine n. 0 by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alps in BW, France*









Alps in BW by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grangemouth, Scotland*









Storm clouds gathering by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pan Peninsula, and the Canary Wharf Skyline, London, UK*









|| Down The Pan || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oerlikon, Switzerland*









round and round by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castello di Eilean Donan, Scotland*









Castello di Eilean Donan by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* The cathedral of Segovia, Spain*









Catedral de Segovia - The cathedral of Segovia by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Adams Glacier, Mt Adams, Washington, United States.*









Adams Glacier, Mt Adams, Washington, August 2007 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fine art landscape / seascape high tide Malibu sea cave at Leo Carillo State Beach! USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/herosjourneymythology45surf/14688618555/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw* 


untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg – France*


Cathedrale Strasbourg by Réda Slama, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Bertrand Mignon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockalper Castle - Switzerland*


IMG_1252 by Bulent Acar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Partenkirchen by Sascha Birke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Flyer B&W by KarnThmarshal - [KarnjiTang], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


IMG_9628 METRO LIGHT by WORLD OF FMR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Big by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown known place*


- by fontaine jerome, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Untitled by Riukarazzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


郎木寺 by 醒目, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pont Neuf by Fikry Botros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Jose Maria Etxeberri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Quel filo by Pavel Vavilin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essaouira, Morocco*


Essaouira, Morocco by Neal Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by GaRiTsanG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


000038130008 by Eugene Low, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
DSC_0914 by Tatyana Rozenfeld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb15 X100_018 by c a r a p i e s, on


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

In A Dark Dream by Pedalhead'71, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

Endings And Continuations by Pedalhead'71, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

Arcane Lifeforce Mysteria (Explore 11/3/15) by Pedalhead'71, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington, US

Eternal by Pedalhead'71, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

Brighter Day (Explore 10/24/15) by Pedalhead'71, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Harpa Abstract by Alex Hamp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Ayala Triangle B+W by Edward Colón, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by U.J. Rosas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Another Path. by Gr⊙f ⊙f the P⊙p [@Gr⊙fbd], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

St Mary the Virgin Church, Ivinghoe. by C-Smooth, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Staithes by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Other side of the Webb - Melbourne by Ali de Niese, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Tairyū-ji Temple by Mathieu Perron, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Above The Trees Sits The Castle. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

_JAN3874 by Jan Jurewicz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Straight Up by Jan Jurewicz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

York Minster by Derwisz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Spires. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Collage NYC, USA*









Collage NYC No.4 by Marcus Klepper, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Irland*









Sans titre by Femme Peintre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*August 1st, 2012 • Shanghai, China*









The Man Inside by designcurve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Paul's Lutheran Church In Columbia, SC. USA*
Built in 1888









St. Paul's Lutheran Church In Columbia, SC by that_damn_duck, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*July 20th, 2012 • Jing'an District, Shanghai, China"*









Three Kingdoms by designcurve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ladew Gardens Maryland, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rnzuni/20211855119/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Oldies B&W - Cuba*









Golden Oldies B&W - Cuba by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris airport, France*









Juste arrivé by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*








Paris'2011 memories by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glasgow, Scotland*









Sci-fact by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lloyds of London and The Willis Building, UK*









|| Missile Silo || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blatten, Switzerland*









imagine by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York, UK*









New York by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle of Chinon, Switzerland*









Castillo de Chinon - Castle of Chinon by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyre River No. 4, Olympic Peninsula, Washington, USA*









Lyre River No. 4, Olympic Peninsula, Washington, July 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiemsee, Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14331339606/in/[email protected]/


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Dubai*


The City in Black and White by ANDY ARCIGA ( www.arcigaandy.com ), on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Montreal metro*


Montreal Metro by Roland Shainidze, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Paris metro*


Allo! by Loic Baquet, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Napoli

orchestra by michele liberti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Once upon a riverside~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Haunted City by John Patrick Allanegui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Inquisitive by MoaBab, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


HotelLouvre by Francisco Javier Vidal Rebolledo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Calles by José María Díaz Martín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York by Giovanni Tavella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Porta by Claudio Taras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican City*


Guardare il tramonto by Pavel Vavilin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Magdeburg - Germany*


AFR267 by J☮t Oldmαn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waipio valley, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waipio Bay Park by crt.romain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


H-M-B Rom - Konstantinsbogen by Heinz-Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Black Rider by rainy day, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


London - City View by Bhaskar Kahali, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


Opera by Francesco Miconi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hradec Králové - Czech republic*


ul. Rokitanského by Hans von Königgrätz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


web-1340689 by Lionel CHARMOILLE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sinister and beautiful. by Aitor Mendialdua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Andreas Albert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Vancouver At Night by luke.me.up, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

Shanghai, perfect reflection by Antoni Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Jersey, US

Rollei_120115_02 by Mark Dalzell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, NY, US

IMG_6212 by Marco Emme, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Doha, Qatar*









Stealing the lights . . . سارق الأضواء by A.Rahman AlKhulaifi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Feburary 21st, 2012 • Pt. Cabrillo Lighthouse, Point Arena, California, USA*









Signals by designcurve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco noir/blanc, USA*









San Francisco noir/blanc by ℙαґḯṧḯ℮ηηε, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bowling Ball Beach, Mendocino, California, USA*









Another World by designcurve, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*









P1110084_b&n by M a r i S à, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NoMad, New York, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jfraile/21922243364/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olds, Alberta, Canada*









Fog & Hoar Frost Trees and Fence by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto Rotondo, Sardinia, Italy*









Black and white sunset by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crimea, Ukraina*









Sans titre by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glasgow, Scotland*









Jagged History by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf Skyline through the fog, London, UK*









|| We Built This City || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blatten, Switzerland*









Aletschji by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiesa di Sant'Angelo, Milan, Italy*









Milano [+1 inside] by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vista desde las murallas. Albarracín. Teruel. Aragón. España.*









Albarracín by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abandoned Farm House, 1st Rd NW, Douglas County, Washington, USA*









Abandoned Farm House, 1st Rd NW, Douglas County, Washington, May 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki B&W, Finland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/karinavera/14694224082/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Tokyo

Meguro by [email protected]@hiro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Santa Maria la Ribera by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


museo de geologia UNAM by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


quiosco morisco by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv, Ukraine*









http://photographers.ua/photo/to-ie-lviv-misto-leva-948978/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


iglesia by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


pasillo by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


cañon by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


muros by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Museo de geologia UNAM by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Santo Domingo by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Santo Domingo by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Santo Domingo by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


iglesia calle Madero by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


iglesia en Zacatlan by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


iglesia by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


cascada by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


rayito de luz by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


iglesia by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*


paisaje urbano by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


paisaje urbano by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


quiosco Morisco by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


catedral de Puebla by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


esquina by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Mexico City *


walking through streets of Mexico City by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Melbourne gate... by Pégé86, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Mexico City *


Mexico City in black and white by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schiavon – Italy*


Schiavon 2015 - ( Serie Schiavon e dintorni ) by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Mexico City *


Mexico City in black and white by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Sebastian – Spain*


Church in San Sebastian (Donostia) by Sascha Birke, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Mexico City *


Museo de Antropología, México. by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kazan *


KREMLIN WITH KUL SHARIF MOSQUE IN KAZAN (BnW) by David Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Mexico City *


Museo de Antropología, México. by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leyva - Colombia*


Streets of Villa De Leyva by a casu ad casum, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Mexico City *


Museo de Antropología, México. by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples – Italy*


Tunnel by luigi ricchezza, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Mexico City *


Museo de Antropología, México. by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Instemps Focus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Instemps Focus, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Mexico City *


Museo de Antropología, México. by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zhangzhou – China*


2007.03-[4]Fujian Yongding Zhangzhou 福建 永定 樟洲-2 by Bahai Yang Hui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney *


Waverley by Igor Chernishov, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Mexico City *


Museo de Antropología, México. by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Mexico City *


Museo de Antropología, México. by Andrea Martínez P., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Lombardy, Italy *


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Lombardy, Italy *


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Lombardy, Italy *


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Lombardy, Italy *


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

* Lombardy, Italy *


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Pillars and shadows by Junichi Hakoyama, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

the toil of the passionate landscape photographer by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vermont, US

Barn Door by Flapweb, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevada, US

Amargosa Desert by Joe Grant, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Chateau de Hautefort - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

walking by franadag, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland, UK

The Old Man of Storr by Billy Currie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Where the Crows Led Me by Tomas Allen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor complex National Park, Cambodia

Angkor by Loic Baquet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor National Park, Cambodia

Un regard... by Loic Baquet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Inside Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

DSC_7067 by Loic Baquet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC_5384 by Loic Baquet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

DSCF9020 by Loic Baquet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Bassin du trocadéro by Loic Baquet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Stade Paris 13 by Loic Baquet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste - Italy*


Italy, Trieste by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest - Hongrie by nicolas bello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


web1390728 by Lionel CHARMOILLE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


con su fiel compañero de trabajo by José María Abarca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suzdal – Russia*


Suzdal pano by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


THERE, WHERE THE LAKE DIVIDE SEARCHING THE LOVE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


SPECIAL DAY FOR ITALY, ELECTION DAY IN PARTICULAR WEATHER CONDIZION by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Piedmont, Italy*


TORINO CAROUSEL by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Piedmont, Italy*


TORINO GRAN MADRE & REFLECTION PO by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Piedmont, Italy*


WALKING NEAR THE PO torino_passeggiata lungo il pò by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Piedmont, Italy*


AFTER LUNCH by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abruzzo, Italy*


DIFFERENT WALK by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


WHITOUT LOVE / senza amore by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


ANOTHER TIME / altri tempi by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


FASHION by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


SOLITUDE IN THE CITY by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


old world by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


UNDER THE PLANT INSIDE THE NATURE LIFE by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


RELAX VALLEY & ray by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


MARRIED COUPLE BETWEEN STATUES / sposi in villa litta by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


PUBLIC GARDENS 4/villa litta by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


PUBLIC GARDENS IN MY TOWN 2/ villa litta by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


RHEINFELDEN FALLEN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night*
Romancing the Streets by Nik Voon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by Andreas Müller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Санкт-Петербург, Россия by Andrei Dmitriev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
The view from the Sapphire skyscraper in Istanbul by Count__Zero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The Guardian of the Old Street (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
He never dared to look at the menacing houses by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Solitary Man by George Welcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Potsdamer Platz by Night - Black and White by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cumulus by Joao Nunes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
NYC by Matt Zygmunt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Love is in the (Catalonia) air by Christos Zoumides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
... by Matteo Campodonico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
Untitled by jerrychen888, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Intersection by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Campo Sant'Angelo - Venezia by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rabat, Malta*
St. Paul's Church - Rabat, Malta by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Greece*
Thessaloniki/Ladadika by Kyriakos11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Hautefort, France*
Chateau de Hautefort - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
SAM_2081 by Kelemen Balint, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arnhem bridge (Arnhem), Holland*
RST_Spoorbrug net voor Arnhem_140223-1 by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Berlin

Berlin, a new old city by David Denicolò, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kansas City, USA*









Plaza Lights - Rainy Night by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nelson Atkins Museum of Art at sunrise in Kansas City, MO. USA*









Fall Time at Nelson Atkins by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*JC Nichols Fountain in Kansas City at the Plaza. USA*









JC Nichols Fountain by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black Hole Sunflower, Kansas City. USA*









Black Hole Sunflower by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kansas City Skyline Moon, USA*









Kansas City Skyline Moon by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brush Creek on the Plaza in Kansas City, MO. USA*









Brush Creek - Kansas City by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black and white edit of the fountain in front of Union Station in Kansas City, MO. USA*









Union Station Fountain - BW by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kauffman Stadium - Kansas City, USA*









Kauffman Stadium - Kansas City by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* the President Hotel in Kansas City. USA*









Drum Room by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White tourists, Plougrescant, Castel Meur, Brittany, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18847370914/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Chugach State Park, Alaska*


November on Eagle River Road by Dan Moran, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Little Horse on the Prairies, Alberta, Canada*









Little Horse on the Prairies (Explored 2/06/15) by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Limbara Monte Limbara, Sardinia, Italy*









Granite rocks n° 10 by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ukraine*









Kara-Dag again.. by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glasgow, Scotland*









Up the river by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Thames Barrier, London, UK*









|| No Holes Barred || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gara de Nord *
Bucharest, Romania









gara de nord by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Merano Church, Italy*









Merano by Carlo Alessio Cozzolino, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desde la playa de San Lorenzo. Gijón. España.*









Nueva visión sobre Gijón - A new vision over Gijon by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Windmill, A Rd SW, Douglas County, Washington, USA*









Old Windmill, A Rd SW, Douglas County, Washington, May 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Una mattina in Val Cavanata (GO), Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/paoloperco/14590027356/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
01112015-DSCF0363.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Luis Potosí, Mexico*
Caminante en San Luis Potosí by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*
DSC_6008 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alamogordo (New Mexico), U.S.A.*
Wind. White Sand by Steven Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9170752-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2_DSC3477 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Durban, South Africa*
Wilson's Wharf in B&W by Willper Edward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
carlton-1121-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Pedestrians by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Perú*
Perù by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gangi - Italy*


Gangi - (Sicily, Sicilia) by Angelo Bosco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin - Italy*


Gran Madre Long Exposure by Andrea Albertino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urbino - Italy*


Lighted by a sun ray by Franco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


Firenze - Ponte Santa Trinità by Franco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curitiba- Brazil*


Jardim Botânico de Curitiba by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Pre Metro by Laurent Burnier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund in Shanghai上海外灘 by Francis Shum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Like a rocket by Alexander Fink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
The Moyka river and St Isaak cathedral. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Formación: limpieza by Miguel Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
People in the fog by Kicki Holmén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore from the Air by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon, Acropolis (Athens, Greece)*
Parthenon by Mat Scudds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
The sky was blue... by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Parque da Cidade by Fernanda Pitaluga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge Noir @ New York City, NYC by ataferner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
South on Broad by Vince Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona skyline by Ross Funnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
lost in space by minea_c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The woman in the Tuileries garden #paris #france #travel #travelphotography #instatravel #instatraveling #traveling #travelgram #traveler #traveller #photo #photographer #igphoto #photographers #instaphoto #instaphotography #photographer_day #photogrid #p by Laurent Monloubou, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black Forest, Germany*









outlook by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tampa Night Black and White, Tampa, Florida, USA*









Tampa Night Black and White by Matthew Paulson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cabo Silleiro. Cerca del faro. Pontevedra. Galicia. España.*









Los valientes - The braves by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abandoned Farm House, A Rd SW, Douglas County, Washington, USA*









Abandoned Farm House, A Rd SW, Douglas County, Washington, May 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/photomich/14699589111/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

NYC

New York City Manhattan black and white by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

NYC

New York City skyline black and white by Songquan Deng, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Chicago

Chicago Skyline From North Avenue Beach in Black and White by Chris Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Seattle

Seattle and Mt. Rainier by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Pretty Girl at Chinatown by Wilson Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Mongolia*
Ride Into Rays by Shi Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
Pittsburgh Pinhole by The Stugots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Monumento al Pipila by Erik Lykins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Street life (Project 777-023) by Valery Titievsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0m2_DSC8472 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shenzhen, China*
Shenzhen nights // Shenzhen, China by Lucas Werft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cebu city, Philippines*
DSCF1157 by Carlo Montoya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
This was stupid, but i like the photo. by Josh Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
carlton-1121-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver At Night by luke.me.up, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Radićeva by KADRIRAJ ME, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Untitled by diyoPatino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Greece*
Patras - Greece by Dusan Zidar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
lights by Ioanna Bo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Tight game by chat des Balkans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
Untitled by jerrychen888, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
NIKKOR 35MM 1.4 by Myers's °_°, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Day 186/365 - Rush hour by Taras Hrechyshnykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
City of the Future by Yusri Saleh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
hidden by Ryo_Goro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Brickell at Night by Luis Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mikumi, Tanzania*
The Long Walk Home by Marius Dalseg Sætre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*
Skyline by Marcel Tesch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Göteborg, Sweden*
A wet and busy square by Sina Farhat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20151025-DSC_6836 by Sara Joelsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
P1090628 by Yann B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
sehnsucht von Tokyo by frez s., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kobe, Japan*
Motomachi by Mathieu Perron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles, Ca by Rinzi Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Sand by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street East, 2015 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
ABU DHABI: Skyline in Black&White by Filippo Bonizzoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
Kuwait City Skyline B&W by Muhammad Al-Qatam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa by Angus White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Fujifilm X100s by Ali_Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
paris... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Val Monfalcon Montanaia, Italy *


Val Monfalcon di Montanaia by Chrispz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bodiam Castle*


Bodiam Castle by Alex Ralph, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thunder*


Thunder by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Isonzo, Sagrado, Italy*


Isonzo by Chrispz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Val Menon, Italy*


Val Menon by Chrispz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*California State Route 127, USA*


Lost Highway by Chrispz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*In The Dark*


In The Dark by Chrispz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Louvre, Paris, France*


Louvre 2 by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Tree*


The Tree by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arizona, USA*


Searching Light by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blackrock Cottage, Glencoe in winter*


Blackrock BW by Ruud van Putten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Patriarchal Basilica of Aquileia*


Patriarchal Basilica of Aquileia by Chrispz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cridola, Friulian Dolomites Park*


Cridola by Chrispz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Endless*


Endless by Chrispz, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Embalse de Mansilla. La Rioja. Spain*









En la intimidad..... by Caty, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kansas City from Liberty Memorial, Missouri, USA*









Kansas City from Liberty Memorial by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dead wood on the shore of Perry Lake in Kansas, Missouri, USA*









Dead to Me by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*view Gullfoss from above. Iceland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/halifaxlight/22302857480/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This lighthouse is located in Victoria BC, Canada.*









Fisgard Lighthouse by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ligne N 6, Paris, France*









Ligne N 6 by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Basil Cathedral / Red Square, Moscow, Russia*









St. Basil Cathedral / Red Square, Moscow, Russia by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cumbria, Engla (UK)*









Are ewe looking at me? by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Pauls from One New Change, London, UK*









|| Sands Of Time || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









bicycle shadow by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto. Portugal.*









Río Duero - Duero river by Eduardo Valdivia, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seeing Looe in Black and White, UK*









Seeing Looe in Black and White by Rosie Spooner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abandoned Barn, A Rd SW, Douglas County, Washington, USA*









Abandoned Barn, A Rd SW, Douglas County, Washington, May 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/timeweb2001/14516274490/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Providence, RI - US*


Fog / Brouillard by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege – Belgium*


Lines of ight by jefvandenhoute, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


愛情公寓　in the apartment (love and loneliness) by Singer 晴哥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bochum *


H-M-B Bochum ( h-m-b ) by Heinz-Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Before the storm by jefvandenhoute, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF4474-1 by Daniele Berto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges - Belgium*


under my domain by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_5903 by Bulent Acar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Italy/Slovenia*


Italy, Gorizia - Slovenia, Nova Gorica by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punakha from Thimphu - Bhutan*


The Gate by Mijan Rashid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


The world Off in the air thinking by Vi Veri Vniversum Vivus Vici, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reykjavik – Iceland*


Hallgrímskirkja I by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
_SIN4318 by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Padova - Italy*


Padova (Italy) - 2012 by Michele Rieri (The Cult Photostyle), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by Simon Massicotte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany - Italy*


Pietrasanta Duomo e Mitoraj by Ettore Mattiello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_9176 by Bulent Acar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


web1390893 by Lionel CHARMOILLE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok in black and white by d.aniela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai*


Gateway of India, Mumbai by Meritxell Mena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Petrovka Street / Boulevard Ring, Moscow by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La noche (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota*


Somewhere in Bogota by a casu ad casum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Western Cape – South Africa*


_DSC2150-False Bay, Western Cape - Www.picturesofsouthafrica.WordPress.com by Jagpot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle – UK*


Newcastle, Tyne Bridge, HDR B-W by Brian Curry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC04182-Edit-Edit.jpg by Jan Willi Talgø, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Nathan Phillips Square by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Among the building by Apisak Kanjanapusit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb 1209 Film003BN by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cumulus by Joao Nunes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Union Square Subway by Michael Fauscette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Libre comme l'air by skimow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Southwark bridge by Maria-Marta Nemes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cliffs of Gozo, Malta*
Cliffs of Gozo by John Esslinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Greece*
B&W by Marija Njegomir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*North shore, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
. by Raianna Harders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Flux by Darren Cowley, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv, Ukraine*

Rainy Day









http://photographers.ua/photo/blyuz-doschu-949533/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oklahoma, US

The Original Homestead by Kool Cats Photography over 6 Million Views, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Along The Road To Carlos by Mike Schaffner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Georgia, US

Free Home GA by Caitlin Fowler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Olsztyn - Old Town by freestocks org, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Algeria

B&W HZ-01112015 by Zakaria HADDAD, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ohio, US

Abandoned Old Shack in the Country (b+w) by Caitlin Gruber, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









The Shard by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*view up the Yarra River, Melbourne at the Southbank Gas Flares. Australia*









Southbank Gas Flares by Michael H, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flinders St Station, Melbourne. Australia*









Flinders St Station by Michael H, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*









Infinity Point by Michael H, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Llandudno Airshow 2015-11, UK*









Llandudno Airshow 2015-11 by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*









Foggy-Shiny by Michael H, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seekirchl, Austria*









Seekirchl, Austria by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Full moon over a barn in Missouri. USA*









Full Moon Barn - BW by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bassin d'Arcachon, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lesphotosdedaniel/22334117539/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bearberry, Alberta, Canada*









Barn. What Barn. I don't see a Barn . . . What colour is it? by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sardinia Seascape, Italy*









Stormy sky and sea #2 by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Tropez in B&W, France*









Saint-Tropez in B&W by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loweswater, England (UK)*









Can't see the wood... by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









RePost: London School of Photography Awards by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bucharest, Romania*









lord of the cars by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Londrina - Paraná, Brazil*









City by night (Londrina-PR) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black and White Buchaille (UK)*









Black and White Buchaille by Chris Combe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windmill & Outbuilding, A Rd SW, Douglas County, Washington, USA*









Windmill & Outbuilding, A Rd SW, Douglas County, Washington, May 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York Sunrise, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/m81p/14569125504/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
El cielo de Varsovia by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

ropemaker building by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Torso Tango by Mark Finney, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Val Comelico, Italy*


Val Comelico by Chrispz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City, USA*


New York City by astoria4u, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kolovrat*


Kolovrat by Chrispz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Large pumpkins*


B&W large pumpkins by astoria4u, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rijeka, Croatia*


Clock Tower & Casino by astoria4u, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Julian Alps, Italy*


Prealpi Giulie by Chrispz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*NYC, USA*


Base Triborough - Astoria Park NYC by astoria4u, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carnia, Italy*


Carnia by Chrispz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Punta Compol, Friulian Dolomites Park*


Punta Compol by Chrispz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*NYC, USA*


X member - Triborough Bridge Asoria Park NYC by astoria4u, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*


East entrance from the graveyard by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Piran, Slovenia*


Boats of Piran by Kurt Heller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljanica River, Slovenia*


Ljubljanica River by Kurt Heller, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Frankfurt

Frankfurt Main by Klaus Greipel, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Cologne

Cologne city and the Cathedral by night (Fineart) by .Markus Landsmann, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Hamburg

Hamburg city by .Markus Landsmann, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Hannover

Hannoversche Oper by Martin Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kentucky, US

7D_MM_IMG_7044 by Chimichow, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scary place!!

Lodz by ZZugu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Castle!

Untitled by morag darby, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Walkway!

noon walk around work by Carl B, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hungary

Street photo by Éva László, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

..Venezia..attraversando il canale in gondola... by silvia massarotto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

The Oyster Bar by Christophe Staelens, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Portland Basin by Jay-Aitch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brussels 

Office Work by Cédric Fumière, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Abandons

The right way by paolo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Factory Nightview by Ogino Masayuki, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Sunrise B&W by nntnam, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Chuo Street, Saga, Japan 佐賀市の中央通り by Anthony Coronado, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Kyoto Geometric by tewhiufoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

sapporo 015 by sae kinoi (slowly), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Shinjuku (B&W) by David Morton, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Antioquia, Colombia*


tormente by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Antioquia, Colombia*


colomb by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bogota, Colombia*


tá bogo by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huila, Colombia*


tatacoa by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huila, Colombia*


Untitled by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Untitled by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Cuarteto de cuerdas en el centro. by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Póngale lo sabroso. by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Miradas macabras. by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


El ajedrecista. by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Metrobús de noche. by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


En Bellas Artes. by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ha caído un ángel by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Al inframundo. by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


De paseo by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Concierto callejero by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


La estación del fin del mundo. by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


ojo de agua by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


hijos del monte by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


CDLLA by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


CSM by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


cohamiata (tateikie) by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


after uphill by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valle del Cauca, Colombia*


cali ambulante by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


tensión superficial by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nayarit, Mexico*


MPQPA by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ticino, Switzerland*


alpe by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


4002 by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


falling by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IYNNLHDP by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nayarit, Mexico*


DPVEM by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nayarit, Mexico*


pancho by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


underground street by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


metro by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


line-grip by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Untitled by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


sto. domingo by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


territory by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


square and lines by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


bernal by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queretaro, Mexico*


highline by Rafael de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Cerco policial [2 de octubre de 2013] by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


2 de octubre de 2013 by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Nube baja by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mujer con perro en puesto de periodicos by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Fuente de luz [1000 miradas, 1000 fotógrafos al Centro Histórico] by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Un paseo en la noche [1000 miradas, 1000 fotógrafos al Centro Histórico] by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Modernos trovadores [1000 miradas, 1000 fotógrafos al Centro Histórico] by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


El beso [1000 miradas, 1000 fotógrafos al Centro Histórico] by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Cúpula [1000 miradas, 1000 fotógrafos al Centro Histórico] by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


El descenso [Feria de las culturas amigas 2013 20] by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


El beso del Sol [Feria de las culturas amigas 2013 18] by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


La banda en el camión by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Línea 6 by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Jardín del Arte by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


En guardia by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Línea 5 by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Enfermeras frente al Centro Médico Siglo XXI by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Metrobús Circuito by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Gaitero en el parque by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Segundo piso del Periférico by Andrés Tonini, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quebec, Canada*


Montreal by Erik Lykins, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Shanghai, China*


The Bund by Erik Lykins, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Shanghai, China*


Jing'an Temple by Erik Lykins, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Shanghai, China*


Nanjing by Erik Lykins, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quebec, Canada*


Promenade du Vieux Port by Erik Lykins, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


Seattle Skyline by Erik Lykins, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ohio, USA*


Untitled by Erik Lykins, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Jersey, USA*


Ben Franklin Bridge by Erik Lykins, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scania, Sweden*


Helsingborg by Erik Lykins, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Santa Cruz 2015 by Nikkodemo, on Flickr

40000 posts of this thread, congrats to everyone. :banana:


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Viacrucis Tamulté 2015 by Nikkodemo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Los Angeles - Califórnia, USA*









Los Angeles Highway by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Outono by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









Um dia chuvoso em Veneza by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, England*









LONDON by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunday morning - Tambaú beach - João Pessoa - Brazil *









Praia de Tambaú - João Pessoa - Brasil by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*









As ruas de Buenos Aires by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Liberté, égalité, fraternité by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK'*









Londres by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge (with selective colour), London, UK*









Tower Bridge (with selective colour) by Michael H, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


The olive grove by Joao Tremoceiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Ecoute - Listen by Paver Klee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kettenkarussel by Andreas Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Aero by Andy Huari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Maria, Marche - Italy*


la terra in collina by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


- by Pauline Baeni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong Tramways by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome la surprenante by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dordrecht*


Dordrecht by Jan van Duivenboden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland - UK*


One Behind The Other by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trinidad – Cuba*


Trinidad de Cuba by Nicholas Zabawsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges - Belgium*


Canals in Brugge [Explored on 4-25-15] by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Swans in the mist by Dayrell Bishop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


buchenwald by Profi Amateur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almeria - Spain*


rincones de Almería by José María Abarca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Piena by Pavel Vavilin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Park by Yusup Yogaswara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenerife - Spain*


... by Aurora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A stripes issue V1.0 by M. Accarino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong skyscrapers Black and White, Shanghai by HutchSLR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Airplane Parts - Los Angeles by Neil Heeney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montmin - France*


le joli village by florence delacourt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Cathedral of Christ the Saviour by jay rao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0m2_DSC5936 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
BW Cerro de la Silla Monterrey México by Rogelio Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shades Of Grey Monochrome Black & White Mexico City Cityscapes Light And Shadow Architecture Architecture_bw Streetphotography by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
B&W by josephzohn | flickr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
fused by Gall Freitas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Puerta de Alcalá-Madrid by BORJA SÁNCHEZ OSSORIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rough Sea (Praia Brava, Cabo Frio - RJ) by andrebatz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Dec 9th. 2015 Downtown Chicago by Paul Seriruk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Gandaria City, Jakarta by wadhi Ranuna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Notre Dame DSC_0061 by Claudius DORENROF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Margaret Street, Marylebone, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Campo San Polo #venice #veneziadavivere#venezia by Stebomba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Overcrowding by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
1KM Up by Andy Glover, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kapaa, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hawaii '15 by faun070, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice, Italy

The Light by Dermot Russell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland, UK

The Long Walk by David Haughton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Over+Time by Tomas Armanavicius, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

somewhere in the night by Tim Haley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by Riccardo Cavallaro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Atmosphere by Pinimmh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

La Seine,Pont Neuf by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

bridge 2 explore 12/9 by Dustin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Copenhagen, Denmark

Dark Ages by Hoff ², on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Copenhagen, Denmark

The Blue Planet I by Kim Karolin Fröhlich, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Beautemps-Beaupré by Ewan Lebourdais, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

DSC05280 by Jerry Quek, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Stonehaven Castle 2 B&W by kwallace88, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

untitled by Silvano Dossena, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Castle in the Dark by Udo Breithack, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Castle Keep by Oscar Espinoza, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

_CDD0560 by Dainius Dambrauskas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Sirmione - castello Scaligero - Garda Lake ITALY in b/w by Stefano Stabile, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Wray castle ceiling by Alf Branch, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Elche, Spain*

[email protected] llevamos nuestra propia cruz by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Dexter @ Kirkton Hill Tower 1 B&W by Ian Cairns, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grenoble, Rhone-Alpes, France*


Grenoble or New York City?? by Julien Ratel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Classical Entrance by john howley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canfranc*


La vieja estación en desuso by Rafael Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaoxing - China*


Spring shaoxing china by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


The Boat by Wilson Chong, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor complex National Park, Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Wat Day 3 by Chang Ju Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angelina's door by Marjan Van Thielen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Le long du canal by Jessica Berton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sudur – Iceland*


Icelandic Horse Winter Mono by Rob Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon *


IMG_3960 by rainy day, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Picasso by chemigali, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pamiers - France*


Les trois clochers de la ville de Pamiers by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Saint Bertrand de Comminges by Tatxon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berln - Festival Of Lights 2011 by Christian Schirrmacher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brisbane*


Fred Astaire Display by Denis Jaculli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Grandi viali. by Teresa Righetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanover*


rotate by Olaf Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarragona - Spain*


Nocturna: Pont del Diable Tarragona - 01 by Fermin Civit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Eiffel tour by Cadman Ilameer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


TOMBATOSSALS by Slawek A7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Shiny daily death. by Giulio Giacconi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin *


Fernsehturm Berlin by mimo b. rokket, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest by Ottavio Carta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondola by Rowland Sells, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Houses by Henning Supertramp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Al Arab higher than Burj Khalifa? by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daegu monorail, South Korea*









by me


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Two Jack Lake, Alberta, Canada*


Two Jack in White and Black by Tracy Munson, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Yosemite, California*


In the midst of winter by Sathish J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu (Waikiki), Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Untitled by alex bickford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
lights by Camilla Sbicca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont de Térénez (Argol - Rosnoën), France*
Le pont de Terenez by Olivier DREAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Veloce (Explored) by Ni.St|Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
money by Thomas Leth-Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Creuzburg, Germany*









Creuzburg by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Paris, France*









Tarde em Paris by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*English Landing Park, Missouri, USA*









English Landing Park by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valle Antrona - Alpe Granarioli B&W, Italy*









Valle Antrona - Alpe Granarioli B&W by Giancarlo Molteni, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beaufort/Luxemburg*









Beaufort/Luxemburg by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mühlhausen/Thüringen, Germany*









Marienkirche und Jakobikirche by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blick auf Oberdorla (Germany)"*









Vogtei im Morgendunst by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Noite em Londres by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Canyon, Arizona, USA*









Grand View by Jonathan Tasler, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Rhune, Pyrénées, Pays Basque, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lesphotosdedaniel/21705209074/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay, Honduras*









Sittin' on the Dock of the Bay by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vienna - Albertina, Austria*









Juxtaposition by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyon, France*









Urban reflections by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Watermill, Paisley, Scotland*









The Watermill, Paisley, BW by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Channel 4 Headquarters, Shot during Open House London, UK*









124 Horseferry Road by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Klausenpass, Switzerland*









filled with emptiness by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oscar Niemeyer Museum (Curitiba / PR / Brasil)*









Oscar Niemeyer Museum (Curitiba / PR / Brasil) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Godrevy Lighthouse, Cornwall, UK*









Godrevy Lighthouse, Cornwall by Chris Combe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abandoned Farmstead, D Rd NW, Douglas County, Washington, USA*









Abandoned Farmstead, D Rd NW, Douglas County, Washington, May 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greenlandic Iceberg *









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bob_moran/14662714746/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hermosillo, Mexico*
Stadt Ruhe by Rafael Bojorquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
DG-5895-20110124.jpg by David Gantt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Mongolia*
0419 - Mongolia, Silhouetted Nomad and Horse by Barry Mangham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
The City In Snow #Leica #Street by Teddy Ye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Carrera Perdida by eduardo gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
She uses Persil by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
1 by Gennaro Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Tici Porto by Giovanni Benevento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Deserted Zagreb by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.1.5.3. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Changing of the Guard 3 by Phillip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town (Poros island), Greece*
Poros island in black and white - Greece by nik kout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Day 168/365 - A place to slowdown a bit by Taras Hrechyshnykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Lviv Jouney, Lviv, UA by roman joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shenzhen, China*
reaction to a tourist by Tommy K Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Iconic View by David Guyler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel Aviv Marina by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Helsingborg, Sweden*
Grand Hotel Helsingborg by Clara Edvinsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Uppsala, Sweden*
Walking by Erik Nylander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Gandaria City, Jakarta by wadhi Ranuna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur In Black And White by Azman Abdullah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acapulco, Mexico*
1922. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Night city by Renatas Repčinskas Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque by KlepToGraphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
road by Lin-En Haung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0m2_DSC5997 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit from Hart Plaza by Dan Moran, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Hustle and Bustle at the Brooklyn Bridge (Explore) by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Empire State by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris Trash by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Scotland*


Footsteps by Jaden Nyberg, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibia*









QUANDO GLI ELEFANTI METTONO LE ALI ..... (explore) by Irene ♥´¨`♥, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









Venice by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vauxhall, London, UK*









Vauxhall, London by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









Ice by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black Sand, Iceland*









Black Sand by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge, London, UK*









Tower Bridge, London by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southwark Bridge, London in the fog. UK*









Southwark Bridge by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponte Vecchio, Florence, Italy"*









Ponte Vecchio, Florence by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia do Cabo Branco - João Pessoa - PB, Brazil*









02-09-2012 by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardo_zamora/22273594362/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moonlit Mountains, Washington, USA*









Moonlit Mountains by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The smoothest ride in Vienna, Austria*









The smoothest ride in Vienna by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View From Beneath the Eiffel Tower in Black and White, Paris France*









View From Beneath the Eiffel Tower in Black and White, Paris France by Jeff Rose, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anchor Mills, Paisley, Scotland*









Anchor Mills, Paisley, BW by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City Hall, Open House 2014, UK*









The Traveller by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









man's best friend by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moonlight Bay, Honduras*









Moonlight Bay by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bologna, Italy*









Bicycle parking by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monaco*









Monaco France by Richard Cabrera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seaton Sluice, England (UK)*









Seaton Sluice, revisted by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Channel 4 Headquarters, London Open House 2014, UK*









The Watershed by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









old street by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paço Municipal (Curitiba / PR / Brasil)*









Paço Municipal (Curitiba / PR / Brasil) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rock and Ruin (Mono edit), Scotland*









Rock and Ruin (Mono edit) by Chris Combe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abandoned Farm House, 8-1/2 Road NW, Douglas County, Washington, USA*









Abandoned Farm House, 8-1/2 Road NW, Douglas County, Washington, May 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North of Riverdale Nebraska, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nebraskasc/8208024630/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasov – Romania*


Brasov. Romania. Transylvania by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bhaktapur – Nepal*


2.- Street photo in Bhaktapur by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Ronde Lutherse Kerk by stavos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Salamanca – Spain


Torre de la Catedral de Salamanca by Carmen Flores, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco – US*


IMG_1575 by William Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome by Sergey Lebedev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Pantheon by Monika T B&W, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


Pier [email protected] Liverpool. by Proscriptor McGovern, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ebro River – Spain*


Puente sobre el rio Ebro. Amposta. by Pedro Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


Untitled by aRRO`s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London CBD by sven loeffler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia riposa by Marco Forgione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Dawn Wind by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arles, France*
Arles - From Italy with love by Davide Caregari, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Selby Altar by Rich Presswood, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Arches by Rich Presswood, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Selby Abbey Aisle by Rich Presswood, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Selby Abbey northern side by Rich Presswood, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Selby Abbey southern entrance by Rich Presswood, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Selby Abbey western entrance by Rich Presswood, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Lincoln Cathedral aisle by Rich Presswood, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The Crooked Spire by Rich Presswood, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Pathways by Rich Presswood, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Lincoln Cathedral towers by Rich Presswood, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Reach for the stars by Rich Presswood, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Carolina, US


Bethany Church Cemetery 07 B&W by Jim Dollar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Santa Iglesia Catedral de Santa María en Murcia by SoyelCote, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The Church. by Jan Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Croatia

Countyside foggy afternoon by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colombia

Cartagena, Colombia • November 2015 by J.J. Starr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Quebec, Canada

St-Mathieu Catholic Church in Beloeil, Qc by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by LaR0b, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Catedral da Sé by Rafael Taqueda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

My new toy, a 10 mm with a funny Fish-eye Lens . I love it!  Taking Photos Showcase: December B&w Street Photography Eye4photography Open Edit Eyem Best Shots Blancoynegro Noiretblanc Blackandwhite Street Photography Streetphoto_bw Architecture Urban G by Simone De Negri, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


22298256266_bafb8c7227_o by David Aldrete, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


He, she and the device by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Ogni tanto varrebbe la pena guardarsi alle spalle by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arequipa, Peru*


El condor pasa: Canyon Del Colca, Peru by Ana Caroline de Lima, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Cielo a pecorelle... by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Tour Eiffel by David Alexis Córdova Morales, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


My silent night by Arianna Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Fino A Domani, Venice by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Murcia, Spain*


One Almond Tree Under the Storm by David Frutos Egea, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Y tu que miras? | What are you looking? by Antonio Carrillo Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Gavirate - Lago di Varese by Massimo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Friuli-Venezia-Giulia*


ara pacis mundi by i k o, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glacier (Iceland)*









Glacier by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another from Jason deClaires Taylor's The Rising Tide. London, UK*









The Rising Tide II by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centro de Buenos Aires, Argentina*









Centro de Buenos Aires by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Thailand 3 by Adam Runnalls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Central by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Calor by María Sáez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila by Mahen Bala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
metro, paris, france by víctor patiño george, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
HC9Q8684-1a by rod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Mo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


FORT [email protected] Alfred lock, Birkenhead. by Proscriptor McGovern, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sardinia – Italy*


"La Reula" by Cipriota : ), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hartsop Valley – UK*


Brotherswater by micky b2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Untitled by YJ ZHANG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


Etretat 6 | France by Jack the Flipper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La fête est finie... by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo – France*


Saint-Malô by avishaico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


why by Sveto Simovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fjallabak nature reserve - Iceland*


snowy mountains by Neal Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


Taipei at Night by Wilson Chong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin - Italy*


The Medieval Castle at the Valentino by Antonio Costa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biblioteca Nacional - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Biblioteca Nacional - Rio de Janeiro by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*valmalenco, Italy*









valmalenco by pasquale aiello, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paso Jama, Chile *









Wasser, Salz und Sand by Claus Trübenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ratcliffe Power Station, 3, UK"*









Ratcliffe Power Station, 3 by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Igreja de São Francisco - João Pessoa - Paraíba, Brazil*









Igreja de São Francisco - João Pessoa - Paraíba by Herbert Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Friese IJsselmeerstrandjes: Lemmer. Netherlands*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21996687685/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boats on the Beach, Honduras*









Boats on the Beach by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tempio Città di pietra (Italy)*









Tempio Città di pietra #12 by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LIghthouse in Biarritz, France*









LIghthouse in Biarritz, France by Richard Cabrera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early light on the Firth, Scotland*









Early light on the Firth, mono by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Michaels Mount, Cornwall, UK*









The Mount by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Freiburg, Germany*









not Paris by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Londrina, Paraná, Brazil*









Towers by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The House in Hushinish, Scotland*









The House in Hushinish by Chris Combe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barn Over the Hill, Douglas County, Washington, USA*









Barn Over the Hill, Douglas County, Washington, May 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Warsaw, Poland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/darek_drapala/12364722645/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


San Giorgio Maggiore, Venice by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hill ponies,Dartmoor. by ANDREW MORGAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice Carnival *


carnevale-1 by orsoph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venoz – Italy*


St. Barthelemy by Valter Venturelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20151206-DSC_7160 by Sara Joelsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
With a little help of a comb... by Tonino Filipovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Run! by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Swanky Supplements by *kayin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Caminando hacia la Plaza Mayor by Lucía Morales Guinaldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Untitled by Jesse Michalski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
No clue ... by Dimitri Argyriou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
. by Thanasis Alatsidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Londres by Antonio Benete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
LG G4 by vincent2167, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sharp Curve... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Ferry Building - B+W by Brendan Erne, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China Town in San Francisco, CA, US

Chinatown by Irene Geiger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Thanksgiving Wave by John B., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Long Exposure of San Francisco from Berkeley Fishing Pier by Stuart Crawford, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco, CA, US

Lime Point Lighthouse by Mike Oria, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Golden Gate at night B&W, San Francisco, California, USA [4464 × 2922] [OC] by Antonio Max, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Microsoft by Pat Charles, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Get your rock on by Pat Charles, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bay Bridge, San Francisco, CA, US

Bay Bridge B&W by Brad Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Puerta del Sol. Monumento a Carlos III, Madrid, Spain*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21271008944/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roatan Honduras*









Roatan Honduras by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tempio Pausania, Italy*









Tempio Città di pietra #9 by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lion - Monaco *









Lion - Monaco France by Richard Cabrera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portencross, Scotland*









Force of Nature #5 by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*East Pool Mine Winding House, Cornwall, UK*









Escape From The Dark by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









green light by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Londrina - Paraná, Brasil*









Palhano Business Center by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eilean Donan Castle, Scotland*









Eilean Donan Castle by Chris Combe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abandoned Farm House, O Road NW, Douglas County, Washington, USA*









Abandoned Farm House, O Road NW, Douglas County, Washington, May 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*lago di lecco, Lombadia, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14679269162/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul *


Istanbul Birds in Flight by Tim O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Stockholm II by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Birds by serena de martini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Menai Bridge, Wales – UK*


20150119_203703_30.0 sec at f - 5.6_12 mm_HDRsN B&W by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The world of fairies by Emmanuel Ageneau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casale – Italy*


Rolasco Monferrato by photopier.it, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo *


IMG_2380 by TerryZaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris *


Crystal flower by mimo b. rokket, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hout Bay – South Africa*


_DSC2401 Hout Bay - Www.picturesofsouthafrica.WordPress.com by Jagpot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


53/365 Chinese ghost by Clément Guégan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


Barcelona blanc i negre 18 by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin *


"Wir dekorieren für Sie um!"/"We redress our shop window for you!" by Jörg_Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


High key: fishing by Jayaprakash J, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munster – Germany*


smoke on the roof by b. hessmann -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Sage by Jake Cook, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


Backlight in London by Massimo Cerrato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona – US*


Grand Canyon by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"Everything that is made beautiful and fair and lovely is made for the eye of one who sees. " - Rumi by The Traveling Turban, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo *


Power balance by 手嶋, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chianciano Terme – Italy*


Облачный край by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata – India *


Two Friends by Sudarshan Das, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macerata – Italy*


campagna marchigiana a giugno 2015 by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Untitled by santiago rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yokohama*


横浜港大さん橋国際客船ターミナル by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow *


0A77m2_DSC2522 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teotihuacan - Mexico*


Piramide del Sol by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Untitled by Nelson Gedalof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


paris N&B M6+K400TX077 by Michel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edingburgh – UK*


DSC01232 by Alain-Pierre Germain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirkjufell, Iceland'*









Kirkjufell by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*En route to see the geyser spouting at Geysir, Iceland.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/halifaxlight/21682751050/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cold day on the Prairies, Alberta, Canada*









Cold day on the Prairies by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forum des Halles, Paris, France*









Forum des Halles by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eiffel Tower. Paris, France*









Eiffel Tower by Richard Cabrera, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* "Echoes" is a collection of ghosts of a lost world. Scotland*









Echoes, #4 mono by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lloyds Of London, UK*









King Of The Castle by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









moment by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*towers (Gleba Palhano), Londrina-PR, Brazil*









towers (Gleba Palhano) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forth Bridge Misty Mono, Scotland*









Forth Bridge Misty Mono by Chris Combe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abandoned House, Road O NW, Douglas County, Washington, USA*









Abandoned House, Road O NW, Douglas County, Washington, May 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nocturne en Aveyron, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nanard404/14675524044/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palermo, Italy*
Palermo by Emiliano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Art House by steb.photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Lockdown by Josmarette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Muscat, Oman*
Muscat - Oman by Syed Shahnavaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oran, Algeria*
Christian Cemetery (Oran-Algeria) by Ramy., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Tbilisi by Giorgi Ebanoidze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan02 by Andreas Fadum Haugstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rainbow @ Erasmusbrug: Black & White by Falcdragon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
jump rope - Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
This was stupid, but i like the photo. by Josh Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
melbourne-1307-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Biking by Silvio Lončarić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul By Night by Daniel Barker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, Greece by Stephan Rudolph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Greece*
liston by Maria Vlachou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City, NY - Manhattan view (II) by Dirk Gill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kazan, Russia*
Kazan in summer by Philip Tsenin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Shadowcast by stratman² (2 many pix!), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*
Family time by chat des Balkans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Safety First by Martin Karlsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan06 by Andreas Fadum Haugstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taguig, Philippines*
Ode to Farewells by Jigs Tenorio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Lviv Jouney, Lviv, UA by roman joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Yoga by Michael Goldrei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit from Hart Plaza by Dan Moran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Muscat, Oman*
IMG_1179 by Mohamed Nofli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
The Havana Way by Pedro Benítez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Casablanca, Morocco*
Hassan II Mosque black&white by Laura Parry-Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Perú*
Perù by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Alicante by Dario Siegen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Bean by Zain Syed Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
the dirty flashy moving city by Katie Zhao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Skyline (DSLR) by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto waterfront architcture by Timothy Neesam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
The Scientific Center, Kuwait by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Marina Pano by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Triumph in B&W @Paris by Benjamin MOUROT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame ● FXE26669_7 by fredpiv, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec - Canada*


Chemin effacé... barrières d'ombres... je ne peux plus passer...!!! by Denis Collette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parkside - UK*



Morning News: Parkside Coventry West Midlands UK by Kangaroobie..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Zoltán Tóth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oregon - US*


Tamanawas Falls by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Pakistan*


Untitled by Andrej Grznár, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place *


Garmisch Partenkirchen by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Remember last summer by Gerd Greczka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brackness forest - UK*


Frosty Morning At Mill Pond - Explored December 17th 2015 by Rob Jennings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles*


IMG_8979.jpg by shaheenz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Twin ditches by Luigi Bonazzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Brown Hare - Side lit Portrait (1 of 1) by Ian Hull, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Langeoog-6960.jpg by Amaot Wurst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Satkhira - Bangladesh*



Untitled by Md. Moazzem Mostakim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Barcelona by alex perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ready for the Great Departure. by guillaume combrichon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


DSC03733 by roy barlow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham - UK*


Early Morning, Coming Down by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La vie est belge by franz.photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste - Italy*


BARCOLANA 2015 BW by Simone Fumagalli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*



Basilique de Fourvière (Lyon, France) by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


el angel by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


DSC_3060.jpg by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Skeleton on the Ecobici by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Palacio De Bellas Artes by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


holding hands, mexico city by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Pyramids of the moon and sun by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


el Angel and HSBC by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*to the other side in shadows (Unknown place*









to the other side in shadows by Jarno Savinen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huts, Iceland*









Huts, Iceland by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Goðafoss, Iceland*









Goðafoss by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Friese IJsselmeerstrandjes: Lemmer. Netherlands*









Friese IJsselmeerstrandjes: Lemmer. by Sabien, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Comming back from Clouds Rest, Yossemite, California, USA*









Comming back from Clouds Rest by onefastbiker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Black&Steam II by Jarno Savinen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greenwich Peninsula, UK*









Peninsula by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tromsø in shadows, Norway*









Tromsø in shadows by Jarno Savinen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach huts, Essex, UK*









Beach huts by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bords de rivière (confluent Dordogne et rivière Isle, Libourne). Sunset, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lesphotosdedaniel/21161095854/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alberta, Canada*









B&W Infrared - Nikon D100 by Darrell Paul, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence, Italy*









Printings by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London - abridged, UK*









London - abridged by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Leaving The Past Behind by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









Opernhaus by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Curitiba - Paraná, Brazil*









Greenhouse / Botanical Garden of Curitiba by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glencoe Mono, Scotland*









Glencoe Mono by Chris Combe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abandoned House, Douglas County, Washington, USA*









Abandoned House, Douglas County, Washington, May 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tantallon Castle, Scotland*









Tantallon by Mario Cugini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slovakia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/costiflorea/14655214842/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arkansas, USA*


Arkansas Medal of Honor Memorial, State Capital, Little Rock, AR by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arkansas, USA*


Two Rivers Bridge, Little Rock, Arkansas by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arkansas, USA*


21c hotel bentonville - the fans by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arkansas, USA*


outside looking in by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


spiky by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kerry, Ireland*


Coumeenole Beach, off Slea Head Drive, Co Kerry by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Empire State by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Clare, Ireland*


Over the mountains by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Clare, Ireland*


Cliffs of Moher by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


Praha Street Scene, 5.5.2014 by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Clare, Ireland*


Fungie the Dolphin by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kerry, Ireland*


Across the bay by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Bethesda Fountain, Central Park, NYC by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


charles bridge, early morning, prague by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Belvedere Castle, Central Park, NYC by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Bethesda Fountain, Central Park, NYC by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


bicycle, kolonial pub, prague by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Walking the dog by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


street violinist, mexico city by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ager – Denmark*


DSC005641 by Jaap Berghoef, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Kárász-Kiss Péter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puntarenas – Costa Rica*


Go night fishing, Costa Rica by -LYJ-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cityscapes Mexico City Black & White Monochrome Architecture by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Approaching ships by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Strausberger Platz by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
The Canadian Dream by Jack Landau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


Rio Grande valley, Los Alamos County, New Mexico by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Deprisita... by Virginia Seguí, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Massachusetts, USA*


Building 10, MIT, Cambridge, MA by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
DSC04801-Edit.jpg by Nianci Pan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Massachusetts, USA*


Sidewalk, MIT, Cambridge, MA by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rua do Rosário, Rio de Janeiro by Brian Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Gare du Nord by romain sylvestre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge by Alvin Ku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Selfie by Gabriele Rodriquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
DSCF2349 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sailing in the storm... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


Street Scene, Praha, 7.5.2014 by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


Night Street Scene, Prague, 7.5.2014 by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


Streets of Prague Castle, early morning (film) by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


The skies by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


old city hall, prague by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


metro station, xp2 super by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


Wenceslas square, Prague by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


nearly empty streets by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


all quiet by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


Prague Metro, Line A by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Prague, Czech Rep.*


A bit busier by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Austin Sunset, June 24, 2014 by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


DSC_0575.jpg by Adam Bartlett, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Owens Valley, CA, US

Tree Wall by Dustin Blakey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, CA, US

Balboa Park, Botanical Building by Ian Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Palo Alto, CA, US

Mosaic on the North Facade of the Stanford Memorial Church, Stanford University by Timothy Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Split by Pylonyx, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

DSC00027 B&W by Don Bigger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Coastline California, US

Storm coming! by David Schultz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley National Park, CA, US

Zabriskie Point - Death Valley by Tom Odaniell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China Town San Francisco, CA, US

Chinatown by Irene Geiger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Resnick Pavilion (Mono) - 22 November 2015 by John Oram, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shasta Mountain, Northern California, US

Shasta is Down by Ron Lute, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Cutting the Cord by Alvin Tenpo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco, CA, US

Golden Gate Bridge At Night by Eduardo León, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*Tempio Pausania, Sardinia, Italy*_









Tempio Città di pietra #6 by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*East Kilbride, Scotland*









As time goes by by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Decepticons by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









spotlight by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Londrina, Paraná, Brazil*









no title by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rannoch Moor (mono and wide), Scotland*









Rannoch Moor (mono and wide) by Chris Combe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Full Moon Rising, K Rd SW, Douglas County, Washington, USA*









Full Moon Rising, K Rd SW, Douglas County, Washington, May 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Vesterhorn (near Hofn, South Iceland)*









Vesterhorn mono by Mario Cugini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Falls Creek Falls, Afternoon Glare (USA)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/scotts_lightplay/14657532172/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Sheikh Zayed Mosque by Stefano Bosso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


View from the Shard St Pauls Cathedral by david baldock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Sicario – Italy*


B&W WINTER by Federico Milesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montgenevre – France*


Tunnel by Roland Ellison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kathmandu – Nepal*


Steal Compass - Drive North - Disappear by Stephan Geyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales – UK*


Haunted. By R J Watson by Ray Watson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nymegen - Netherlands*


The Crossing 1 by Jaap Berghoef, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


death eaters by James Drury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Michigan*


Untitled by maren-celest, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*


Grand Canyon by José Miguel Serna, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Longcross Station, Surrey, The Loneliest Station on the Network, UK*









|| Lonely || by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Relax at the opera, Zurich, Switzerland*









relax at the opera by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Locomotive, Morretes, Paraná, Brazil*









ALL Locomotive by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Monans Mono, Scotland*









St Monans Mono by Chris Combe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abandoned Barns, K Rd, Douglas County, Washington, USA*









Abandoned Barns, K Rd, Douglas County, Washington, May 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Gherkin, London, UK*









The Gherkin by Mario Cugini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ribersborg, Malmo, Scania, Sweden*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ricky_sahlstrom/14459432937/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Skyline by Michaela Loheit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Greenmont, OH – US*


It escalated into a melancholy murder. by Scott Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ha Long – Vietnam*


enter the world of the unknown.. by Prashanth Naik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almen – Netherlands*


Bridge over troubled water (Explore) by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Lunch Time Crossover. by John - Toxteth L8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hessen – Germany*


hanging around ( #cc ) by Martin Fisch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Jeans by Sergio Louro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Big by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grinzane Cavour – Italy*


Fog by Giuliana Castellengo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Monumental Flag Ceremony by Pavlína Marešová, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
#Moscow #Russia #BlackAndWhite #Architectureporn by Alex Whitepepper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Putrajaya – Malaysia*


Putrajaya Bridge 8 by Paul Mullins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


on a wet saturday morning by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Frankfurt, Germany

Level Up by FRA TOG, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Treehouse by FRA TOG, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Skyfall by FRA TOG, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Frankfurt, Germany

Frankfurt CENTRAL Station by FRA TOG, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Frankfurt, Germany

that old black magic called SQUARE by FRA TOG, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mirror Lake - Yosemite National Park, California, USA*









Mirror Lake - Yosemite National Park by Ellen Yeates, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This is an abandoned building in downtown Prattville, Alabama. USA*









Abandoned Building by Ellen Yeates, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Giant's Causeway, UK*









The Giant's Causeway by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Paul's, London, UK*









St Paul's by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Eye, UK*









London Eye by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Biblioteca Foral #bilbao, Spain*









Biblioteca Foral #bilbao by ines, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking North East in morning light, Dunes in Death Valley National Park, CA. USA*









Here comes the Sun by onefastbiker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prattville Mill & Dam at Alabama, USA "*









Prattville Mill & Dam by Ellen Yeates, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Docklands from Bermondsey, London, UK*









Docklands from Bermondsey by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Melbourne gate...Australia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17983855210/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olowalu, Hawaii, USA*









Clouds & beach by Darrell Paul, sur Flickrr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza Gallura e il Municipio, Tempio, Italy*









Tempio Città di pietra #1 by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Linn Park waterfall on the White Cart, Glasgow. Scotland*









Forces of nature #4 by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City Hall, Taken after visiting for Open House Weekend. London, UK*









The Landing by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Freiburg, Germany*









nothing special by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botanical garden (Curitiba), Brazil*









Botanical garden (Curitiba) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forth Bridges Mono LE, Scotland*









Forth Bridges Mono LE by Chris Combe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grain Elevator, Alstown, Washington, USA*









Grain Elevator, Alstown, Washington, May 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Two of the three sisters, Glencoe, Scotland. Handheld.*









Bidean nam Bian by Mario Cugini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dierktopp/14668839404/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Avenue Daumesnil by Cadman Ilameer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*


A la poursuite de l'eléphant de Nantes by Donovan heneman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*



The River by Kuolon Tanssi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown Place*


La vigie by Chevalier Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Fondamenta Del Traghetto by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cleveland – US*


Cleveland at Night by Francis B Angelone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Aucune chance contre un 12 m JI 07/14 by Leon Tarac ( ipernity.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fiaam - Norway*


Huldra by Anita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utrecht – Netherlands*


_M9L8463a copy by bendeiman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto – Portugal*


Asas (Wings), Parque da Cidade ('City Park') - Porto - Portugal [D8C7387]_C by Mário T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples – Italy*


Napoli 1987 by hrschaer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat – France*


Etretat - La Chapelle Notre-Dame de la Garde by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rofrigo – Spain*


Ciudad Rodrigo by Rafael Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prag Altstadter Rathaus by Norbert Liese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
People in the fog by Kicki Holmén, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marmagao – India*


Basilica Bom Jesus HDR by Eshwar Nilakantan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


_MG_9701 by pasha valera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague Cruise by Hervé BRY, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


San Ildefonso by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almeria - Spain*


el cielo de Almería by José María Abarca, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ampliación Granada by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges - belgium*


Walk By night by Vincent Anderlucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Allright . . by Grant Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Calle de Moneda by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


estacion haberton by Céline Desrumaux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Sueños que vuelan... by Mr. Fimia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Frontones by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Zapatería Pakar by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest inner city by Nori (Nóra Mészöly), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Zapatería el Borcegui by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


Mesto vegliare by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Sacré Cœur by Mikel Redondo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Catedral Metropolitana by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Norte by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


! by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Xochimilco by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


mercado de San Angel by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


San Jerónimo by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


- O trabalho - by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Untitled by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Minas Gerais, Brazil*


Untitled by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Quebec, Canada

B&W Church L'église st-laurent de Jonquière by Yannick Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

B&W Scenery.. by Aris Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

St. Lawrence Hall by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

Winter Vibes by Nick Kernick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

000199230013 by Kairu Yao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

The Rockefeller Center by GiullannuSki, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

DSC04801-Edit.jpg by Nianci Pan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

9.11 Museum and WTC Transportation, NYC by Nianci Pan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Manhattan Skyline viewed from One World Observatory by Nianci Pan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Brooklyn & Manhattan Bridges viewed from One World Observatory by Nianci Pan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Architecture of Downtown, New York City. by Gimo Nasiff, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

One World Trade Center, NYC by Nianci Pan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Untitled by nameer., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Emigrant Industrial by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

New York 2015 by James Blackwell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

New York - B&W by Niccolo Borsetto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

New York - B&W by Niccolo Borsetto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Never Sleeps (B&W version) by Brian Eden, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

One World Center, New York City, USA by [ PsycBob ], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

New York by Nick Caunce, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coke Building, Brooklyn, Atlanta. Georgia, USA*









Coke Building by Ellen Yeates, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Austin Skyline, Texas, USA*









Austin Skyline by Ellen Yeates, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









London by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nordfriesland (Germany)*









Nordfriesland I by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Paul's..London, UK*









St Paul's by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the rocks (Unknown place)*









On the rocks by Objectif Foto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Volcan Lanin between Chile and Argentina.*









Moving Clouds by Claus Trübenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mission San Juan (1731), San Antonio, Texas, USA"*









Mission San Juan (1731) by Ellen Yeates, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
density. by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
B&W Scenery.. by Aris Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
#berlin #cityscape #candid #street #streetphotography by Kris Van Dyck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Marco Petroi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Favela´s boy by alobos Life, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago IL by Miguel Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Merry Christmas by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Pont d'Iéna & La Tour Eiffel by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Cristina Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
DSCF2349 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


La Tour Eiffel by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Budapest by Night by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Air waves... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Siem Reap, Cambodia*


Angkor Wat, the Khmer Temple by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nikkodemo said:


> *Paris, France*
> 
> 
> La Tour Eiffel by fesign, on Flickr


Its Paris, France not Ile de France


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Its Paris, France not Ile de France


We know it's Paris, but I mention the region were it's located Paris, same thing to London, I never write the city, only the region/state/province.

*England, UK*


Gloomy London by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samana, Dominican Republic*


Palm Island by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samana, Dominican Republic*


Elegance by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Samana, Dominican Republic*


Coconut Trees in Samana Peninsula by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Basilica of Saint Stephen in Budapest, Hungary by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Senegal*


_Senegal_ by Andrea Ruffi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Island - New Zealand*


Aoraki/Mount Cook by Daniele Sartori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Blackandwhite by DTRSY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


blackandwhite by Anne de Haas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saxony - Germany*


Blaues Wunder in Black and White // Blackandwhite at Blaues Wunder by Markus Spiering, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Slopestyle Madness / snapshot with my Canon #bmx #silhouettes #blackandwhite by Nidal Sadeq, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cagliari - Italy*


#cagliari #marina #nikon in #blackandwhite #black_and_white #andreaturno by andrea turno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beirut*


Stick figures at the souks #beirut #architecture #silhouette #people #blackandwhite #vscocam by Ahmed Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles*


After Dark #MTB ride #mountainbiking #night #citylights #blackandwhite #cityscape #bikeLA by Rob Rovira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana - Cuba*


Malecon #cuba #lahabana #havana #streetphotography #blackandwhite by Raul Barrios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


#canon #coventgarden #colour #blackandwhite #makebeautiful by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Monochrome City V by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
City skies. #sydney #skyline #skyscraper #cityscape #australia #citylife #blackandwhite #sky #darlingharbour #inspiredsydney by helloschrader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
000091240023 by Евгений Крылов, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
En constante movimiento #BellasArtes #CDMX #DF #CiudadDeMexico #MexicoDF #streetphotography_mexico #PaisajeDf #Paisajedfño #vsco_df #vscocam #sens_df #Instadf #InMexico #Paisaje #NightLife #Night #Noche #mexico_great_shots #ig_mexico #Monochrome #Monocro by Teo TerraGo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
old stockholm by Paula Abrahao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto B&W by Navi Panesar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin-Treptower Hafen by Thomas Bechtle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Just Breathe by Aion Mello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
IMG_2132[1]_BW by Eric Burniche, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washignton, USA*


2015 09 10 DiscoveryVineyard 088 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montana, USA*


2015 07 10 GlacierNatlParkBW 5162 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montana, USA*


2015 07 09 GlacrLoganPassSunrise 5000 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montana, USA*


2015 07 08 GlacierNatlParkBW 152-Edit-Edit by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Montana, USA*


2015 07 08 GlacierNatlParkBW 137-Edit-Edit by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


2015 04 27 NYC ColumbusCircle 232_HDR B/W by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


2015 04 24 NYCntrlPark 2015 020 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tirana, Albania*
The Pyramid of Tirana, Albania by Νίκος Νιοτής, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


2015 04 25 1WorldTrCntr 032 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
Sarajevo, May 2015 by András Hegyle, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


2015 04 27 NewYorkCity2015 222 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9150326-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


2015 04 27 NYC CenterPark 217 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
melbourne-1307-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Radićeva by KADRIRAJ ME, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


2015 04 27 NYC Chelsea 203 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Waiting for Boat by Vural Yavas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


2015 04 27 NYC TheHighLine 159 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Basura ante la luminosa Calle Pitaki by Gabriel Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mara, Tanzania*


2015 03 24 Serengeti Wildebeasts 012-Edit by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0m2_DSC5812 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


2015 03 29 Seattle OldandNew 009 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaesong, N. Korea*
Kaesong - RPD Corea by pirindao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by Rickard Olausson, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


2011 09 28 Paris' Louvre Museum 12421 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


2015 01 30 Green Lake Fog 001 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
54/365 by PATRI DIEZ, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tay Ninh, Vietnam*


2000 01 01 "Cao Dai Temple in Tay Ninh Southern Vietnam" B-W 8010 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
Untitled by jerrychen888, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


2014 10 20 Oaxaca 3259-B/W by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_1375 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


2014 11 06 Basilica de la Soledad 057 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Sevilla en Navidad by Sara García., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Out of sight, out of mind by hjl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Den"city" by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


2014 11 06 Basilica de la Soledad 056 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Roofer by Marcel M, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


2004 05 31 Russia's orgl Lenin statute in Fremont, WA 014 by jeff lantz images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by brian cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Jimmy M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boston, Massachusetts, United States*


In the Windows by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vieste, Puglia, Italy*


Untitled by René Brumoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castle Trakoscan, Croatia*


castle trakoscan at night2 bw by Miran Bara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Quayside Spray & Gondolas, Venice by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St.-Malo, Brittany, France*


Look beyond, the day ends in Saint-Malo by Marc Biarnès, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bohinj, Triglav National Park, Slovenia*


Alternate Take - Ukanc Across Bohinj, Triglav National Park by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bangkok, Thailand*


The Rush Hour by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*East Hampton, New York, United States*


a trip so nice by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skogar, Rangarvallasysla, Iceland*


Smoke Without Fire (Skógafoss), Skógar by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siem Reap, Cambodia*


The Tourists by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Miami Beach, Florida, United States*


Miami Sun by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunset Islands, Miami Beach, Florida*


The Palms III by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iguazu Falls, Misiones, Argentina*


feeling it by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Untitled by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*23rd Street Fifth Avenue Broadway, New York*


A Flat Iron and a Lamp Post by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Midtown South, New York*


Merry Christmas, Baby by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Paris, France*


Place de la concorde New version [email protected], France. Canon by gringerberg, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Valentine, Texas, United States*


Prada by Jim | jld3 photography, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Montréal, Québec, Canada*


Montreal Road by marianna armata, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Water bridge of Briare, France*


Untitled par B.jerome, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline by Sasha C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Banja Luka, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
Spa Port 2010-21 by Stasha Tomic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Mood Lighting : December 21, 2015 by James Peltzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mogadishu, Somalia*
Destruction in Mogadishu by Valter Venturelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Constanta, Romania*
First winter snow - 1 by Simona Husaru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Niagara falls, U.S.A. - Canada*
Niagra Falls - 02 at night BW by victordriggs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Bromo (East Java), Indonesia*
Black & White @ Mt Bromo by CK NG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Pedestrians by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Photo by: Jim Li (https://www.flickr.com/photos/marsbomber) by marsbomber1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Christchurch, New Zealand*
Cathedral Square by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## engelard (Dec 27, 2015)

what year this foto?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
In front of a coffee shop near Britanac by Piyavat Saphakkul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5815 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Galataturm, Istanbul by Nikolai Stahr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

engelard said:


> what year this foto?


Santiago's photo? December, 2015


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Symmetry by Vivien Schwarz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Chestnuts roasting on an open fire by Yannis_K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by Steve Coonley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Verona, Italy*
Untitled by Marco Petroi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Gorky park / Парк Горького by Andrey Yangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
something better to come/nadejdą lepsze czasy by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
Gharb Parish Church by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
City by Tommaso Naranzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Londrina, Brazil*
Palhano Business Center by Marcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Asoke by Karel Fransen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Lviv Jouney, Lviv, UA by roman joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Habana Taxi by Kai Ma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
brasilia oct.2015 by philippe martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Lausanne by Nicolas Ferranti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
20151218-DJI_0086_flickr by Edward Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
State Street by Jim Watkins Street Photography Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
World around phone by shneor moses, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Skyline (DSLR) by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
the torch by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
dubai marina by paolo palma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Louvre Museum by George Karydis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Peace, a neverending work in progress - la Paix, un chantier interminable by j.logo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rosario - Argentina*


Nieblas y Aguas by Diego Stiefel Stiefel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Argentina*


Blackandwhite at Manzana Jesuítica by Andres Alberto Ruffo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colbun - Chile*


Portillo Lift by Bruno Richards de Norman et d`Audenhove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montevideo*


Monochrome night by Carlos Mota Jr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asuncion - Paraguay*


Plaza de las Américas by Lufe Benitez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antioquia - Colombia*


Atmosphere by Alejandro Tejada, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain*

Valencia by Anto Camacho, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Cidade cinza (Grey City) by paulisson miura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro* 



A Night View Of Rio From Santa Teresa (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paranapiacaba - Brazil*


Paranapiacaba em P&B by Antonio Marin Jr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


the conversation by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Curiosity by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Buenos Aires by (M), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas*


Untitled by César.Gutiérrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Road to the sun by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


The old home of Carlos Thays. Jardín Botánico de Buenos Aires, Argentina by Claudio Valdés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montevideo*


El encuentro by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Tranquilo - Chile*


Marble Chapel by Gonzalo Vergara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lujan - Argentina*


Perro Peregrino / Pilgrim Dog by MΛD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*somewhere in Valparaiso - Chile*


En vuelo by Gonzalo Vergara, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ghost Town (Western Town), Texas, USA*









B & W Ghost Town (Western Town) by Ellen Yeates, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Las Valquirias by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Roma en sus palacios by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zug, Switzerland*


Zug by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mazovia, Poland*


Larger than life by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Caracol by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Columnas cantera y cielo by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vaud, Switzerland*


Parle moi de lui by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Que decir by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Nuestro mundo by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


Quien ríe al último... by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


En la ciudad eterna by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vatican City*


Espiral logarítmica by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vaud, Switzerland*


Mercury by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Promessas demais by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


What happened in Pompeii stayed in Pompeii by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


El pensador by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Piedra que cobra vida by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Absorta by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Guadalajara en sus palacios by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ante tus ojos by Alejandra Maria Ortiz Arellano, en Flickr


----------



## mirright (Dec 27, 2015)

PinPeat said:


> What a site!
> 
> Jomblang Cave by BP Chua, on Flickr


So nice... Look at mine








Took it during my last jogyakarta tour .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Romancing the Streets by Nik Voon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Exiting the Jeepney by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Allright . . by Grant Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Infrared by Yaroslav Golubev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Museo Soumaya, Mexico City by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
BlackSheep by Tobias Lillvik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
It's getting late by yusron ambary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
PACMA VII by Z-Nas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Cool Globes On Exhibit (4) by stevenj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris..A walk through the bridge by Allan Masson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London City by Nasir Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Foggy Venice. II by Sofia Di Lauro, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Eureka Sand Dunes, California*


Walking on the edge of forever (black and white version) by Kim MITCHELL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*San Diego, California*


Surfing by GavinZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
The old bridge by Alex Tarashoev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Split, Croatia*
Shopping. by Joel Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Untitled by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Beach bums by Hans-B. Sickler, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abandoned Two-Story Farmhouse, P Road NW, Waterville, Washington, USA*









Abandoned Two-Story Farmhouse, P Road NW, Waterville, Washington, May 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Snow in Glen Coe, Scotland*









Let It Snow Glen Coe by Mario Cugini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stone Arch Bridge - Minneapolis, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14671581415/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*holyrood palace, Edinburg, Scotland*









Holyrood IV by Jarno Savinen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edinburgh Castle, Scotland*









Shadow Castle by Jarno Savinen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyngseidet harbour, Norway*









And all she had was the city by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The wind in the trees is whispering, Norway*









The wind in the trees is whispering by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stamsund, Norway*









Good times are zooming in by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten, Norway*









This is not how it's supposed to end in my mind by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reine, Norway"*









You can fight the sleep, but not the dream by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ingleborough and tree lightly dusted. UK*









Inglebrough by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









London by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Storm over Storr, Scotland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/grantmorris/21221716976/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hyatt Regency in Düsseldorf in the evening hours. Germany*









Late Hyatt by frank_w_aus_l, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Musée d'Orsay (analog), Paris, France*









Musée d'Orsay (analog) by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seahouses Harbou, UK*

[








Seahouses Harbour 2011 by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botallack Mines, Botallack, Cornwall, UK*









Westeros..... by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Freiburg, Germany*









happiness within by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Enseada de Botafogo - Pão de Açúcar - Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*









Enseada de Botafogo - Pão de Açúcar - Rio de Janeiro by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle Stalker LE mono, Scotland*









Castle Stalker LE mono by Chris Combe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Upper Twin Falls, Yankee Boy Basin, Sneffels Creek, Colorado, USA*









Upper Twin Falls, Yankee Boy Basin, Sneffels Creek, Colorado, 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A frosty morning shot of Buachaille Etive Mor, Glencoe. Scotland*









Morning frost by Mario Cugini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cape Woolamai. Phillip Island, Australia.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14478984118/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Singapore ice cream culture by lovedove_ken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Intersection by Jim Watkins Street Photography Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
IMG_4264 by Slavik Terebov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by Alma Ayon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Concrete Jungle #portrait #blackwhite #blacknwhite #blackandwhite #bnw #bnw_society #blackandwhitephotography #monochrome #art #bwmasters #bw #instagramhub #bw_society #igers #instamood #vsco #vscocam #x100s #ignation #all_shots #instagramers #ins by Jozsef Tiglezan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
DSC_6399 by Mathew Mobley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Empire by Bob August, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
702_7973 by Mike Falkner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Watching by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Crysler Building (New York). by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Miwok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Park view by Brian Miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Working hard - Rio della Madonna dell'Orto - Venice by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Retail Therapy by Preston Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Cityscape Skyline by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Thessaloniki by DerKlops, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Viaje a Praga Vienna Budapest by luis diaz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

Leibniz-Kolonnaden by Rubina V., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

And all she had was the city by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Pond Hill, March 1989 by berris conolly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Venice, Italy

romantically in Venice by Silvano Dossena, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

closing the circle (Explore) by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

frozen till spring by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

a prayer by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

austerity by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

autumnal contrasts by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

snowtown by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

architecture of the north by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow, Russia

saint basil's cathedral by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

the church by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

nikulchino by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

ST. Petersburg, Russia

griboyedov canal by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

church of the savior on blood by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

old vyatka #4 by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

my saint-petersburg #3 by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

my saint-petersburg #1 by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


the ghosts by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Taking off after sunset… by N A, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka - Bangladesh*


Sunset in Monochrome by  Handala HAMIM, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York, US*


under the bridge by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malibu - US*


HDR Socal Malibu Landscapes by 45SURF Hero's Odyssey Mythology Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cancun - Mexico*


Chichen Itza, Mexico by Murray Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uxmal - Mexico*


Uxmal, Mexico by Murray Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Rainer - US*


Mt Rainer Sunset And Moonrise BW by James Watkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


El Gran Canal by Marco Vianna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


Freezing River In Sunset by Jukka Heinovirta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tampa - US*


The skyline of Tampa, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


city by telmo32, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Untitled by Timo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto *


Walk by Nick K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toulouse - France*


Dans l'ancienne mine de Gypse, Portel des Corbières... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Parkkrankenhaus 101 by Stefan Dietze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Christchurch - New Zealand*


Small Church and Trees (BW) by Jos Buurmans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gainsborough - UK*


Through the Trees by Allen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nanjing - China*


Breathe! by Dean's Photo Shack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Winter by Aldo Altamirano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire - UK*


Spotlight on Littondale by Phil Silverman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Half Moon Bay - US*


The Heavenly Photog!! by pixelmama, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Immensité by Elruner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest-27 by nicolas bello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai *


Departing Shanghai by James Li, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Veran - France*


Chemin de Campagne by Fotofred Man, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans - US*


New Orleans by Dan Powers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans - US*


New Orleans by Dan Powers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Windfarm - 1632 by spacedogleica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi - India*


...Eveille toi et passe sur l'autre rive ! ... Wake up and pass to the other side ! by Didier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rays Over the Valley by Sean Duan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Sur la route 2 . by Didier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Nevada - US*


Brush With Deeth by Jeff Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canton of Vaud - Switzerland*


Infinity Landscape 19 by Daniel Hard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican City*


Crepuscular Rays of the Vatican by TyShoots, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castle Stalker *



Castle Stalker by Boudica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarajevo *


Sarajevo - 2015 by Guillaume Noury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgundy - France*


La Charité-sur-Loire et son pont de pierre - Nièvre (58) by Thierry V, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy from above*


Ocean Mountains by Ben Heine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Pinnacles | Phillip Island | Victoria | Australia*









Speed Of Sound by Sonia M Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milton, Scotland*









How sweet to be a cloud by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florance, Bridge over the River Arno, Italy*









Florance by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Silent City by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arañuel. Castellón de la Plana. Spain*









Casas. by Aniceto Izquierdo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral Rocks | Kiama | NSW | Australia"*









Cathedral Rocks by Sonia M Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Lewis, Scotland*









Wash away a thousand memories by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tuscan Alps, Italy*









Black Mountain by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge, London. UK*









Tower Bridge by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belhaven Bridge (Scotland)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/grantmorris/20358040243/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Enneüs Heermabrug in Amsterdam, Netherlands*









Amsterdam by frank_w_aus_l, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Teodoro, Sardinia, Italy*









American dream by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clouds over Seahouses, England*









Clouds over Seahouses - Take 2 by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City Hall, Shot during Open House London Weekend, UK*









Road To Nowhere by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









old town by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Londrina, Paraná, Brazil*









Viação Garcia 8611 by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Holy Island Boathouse, England (UK)*









Holy Island Boathouse by Chris Combe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfalls, Kepler Cascades, Yellowstone National Park, USA*









Waterfalls, Kepler Cascades, Yellowstone National Park by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loch Achtriochtan Reflections, Scotland*









Loch Achtriochtan Reflections by Mario Cugini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wild Elephant in Chitwan National Park, Nepal*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joshuawindsor/14473650017/in/[email protected]/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

... perspectives ... [explored Dec, 31, 2015] by * ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Yarmouth Pier on a Blustery Day by Clive Metcalfe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Louargat_1215-9 by Mich.Ka, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Skaters al MACBA by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lady!

Storm Frank by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

The Fisherman - Prospect Park - EXPLORE by David F. Panno, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

North Cove by David F. Panno, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

The Broadway Bridge by David F. Panno, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Bundesverfassungsgericht by Steven Maess, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Untitled by Romi G, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portrait, Chile


Maria Jose Rivera Villablanca by Paradise Producciones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

at the lake by kurt essler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

16/24 by Chester Luna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

light and darkness by Jeanny Müller, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Old Train

z01665 by Nico Spilt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

light and darkness by Jeanny Müller, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

light and darkness by Jeanny Müller, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

IMG_8972 Selective Colour by Joshua Stokes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Bart Station by Joshua Stokes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Train Service by Joshua Stokes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Africa*


DSC_6445 by Gard Reian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pelotas - Brazil*


Água pro pingo by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ouro Preto - Brazil*


Contrast by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Weber - Chile*


Call of the Horns by David Young, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pelotas Brazil*


Campeando o rumo by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Moon Valley - Chile*


Valle de la Luna (b&w) - Chile by Aurélien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Vicente, SP - Brazil*


São Vicente - SP - Brasil by Wagner Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ushuaia - Argentina*


Sunset in Ushuaia city by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cusco - Peru*


Cuzco, Just Past Twilight by Joshua Mulligan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro *


Road trippin' and chillin' | Rio de Janeiro by Rafa Bahiense, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*

LIFEISABEACH by Fábio Petry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Paz - Bolivia*


Sunset at La Paz by Chris Streeter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Untitled by ...Gil.Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torres - Brazil*


Guarita by Klaus Jessen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumana - Venezuela*


Atardecer Cumanes by Ricardo Romero Marruffo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas *


Caracas Sunset by carlos lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Cristobal - Venezuela*


San Cristobal en Blanco y Negro by Luis Miguel Contreras Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Roques - Venezuela*


La tarde en Los Roques by fcojmormor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Asuncion - Venezuela*


past main players by luis mosquera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Venezuela*


Calle carabobo by Alan Puentes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coniston Swan, UK*









Coniston Swan by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Shard by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Lady as Night Falls, New York, USA*









The Lady as Night Falls by Dennis Caruana, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kiama, New South Wales, Australia"*









Existence by Sonia M Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma, Italy*









The silence is illusion by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The cliffs of Inishmore. Ireland*









To the Horizon by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London City, UK*









London City by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mablethorpe 05.09.2015, UK*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21216412432/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Long exposure - Vasco da Gama bridge Lisbon. Portugal*









Exposed Vasco by frank_w_aus_l, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sardinian mountainscape, Italy*









Sardinian mountainscape #1 by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seaton Sluice, UK*









Seaton Sluice #2 by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Triumph, The impressive structure at Kings Cross International Station, London, UK*









Triumph by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









new day awakening by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas *
Rio de Janeiro - RJ, Brazil









Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forth Bridge LE, Scotland*









Forth Bridge LE by Chris Combe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fountain Paint Pot, Yellowstone NP, Montana, USA*









Fountain Paint Pot, Yellowstone NP, 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*









My city: Edinburgh by Mario Cugini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chinon, Centre region, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/trayo/14658770021/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ankara, Turkey*
Turkey BW 2 by Žiga Lovšin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Diamond Head from Ala Mona Park by Peter Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nairobi, Kenya*
Fly away by Andrew Wragg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*
Charismatic Eye of the Sun by Amr Tawwab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Antwerpen (B) - 2015/11/21 by Geert Haelterman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
Untitled by jerrychen888, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_1375 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Federation Square, Melbourne by Paul Juniper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Funchal (Madeira), Portugal*
Shop till you drop by SteveJ442, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Bruce Lee by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
gossip girls by Silvio Lončarić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
feast at the first snow of the year by Erdal IŞIKAK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt in the morning mist by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
El Malecon by lilyshot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hefei, China*
A woman walking in the serious polluted air without wearing a mask , Hefei, China by Tao Wu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Perù by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur City Center by Naz Amir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Uma Avenida chamada Paulista by lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
SG50 - The Fullerton Hotel - BW by Manoj Vimalassery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Exchange Station / Mercury Court - Lerpwl / Liverpool by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago at Night. #chicago #illinois #night #downtown #cityscape #black #white #bw #blackandwhite #fuji #fujifilm #xt1 #crparker #river #city #beautiful by Chris Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Untitled by mahler9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
_DSC0693 by chet wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Fremont 11-21 by Rod Faircloth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
View Of The Palace Of Westminster by Ged Dackys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Gandaria City, Jakarta by wadhi Ranuna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tangiers, Morocco*
Tangier by Andrew Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vladivostok, Russia*
Vladivostok by Irishka ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
L1009923-Edit-2-EditLR by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
20151218-DJI_0086_flickr by Edward Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
20151127_171422_Lviv-Ukraine_7502223.jpg by Reeve Jolliffe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Vacations!!! by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Some Kind Of Mistery by Rose Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Northern Quarter #085 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Copenhagen - VI - Christianschurch behind bars by Ben Hall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lofoten, Norway*
Starting point by Daniel Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Papenoo (Windward Islands), French Polynesia*
The same in B & W by Sylvain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Bucharest 2014 by Ion Mates, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago at Night. #chicago #illinois #night #downtown #cityscape #black #white #bw #blackandwhite #fuji #fujifilm #xt1 #crparker #river #city #beautiful by Chris Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Deep thinker by Michael Beresin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
The New Babel [MMXVI - 004] by James Anok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Congress Street by mahler9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Different view by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Empty Riyadh by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Tuan Do Anh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Cité Subway Stop by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris on film. by Stefano Santucci, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*NYC*









http://photographers.ua/photo/siti-nikogda-ne-spit-956651/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai nightshots (IV) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
H ψηλη γειτονια-The tall neighbourhood by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Hermitage by Jacques R. Terry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
A Day In Mexico by Daniel James Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Kiss the sky by RockitQueen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
waiting for fireworks monochrome by Malvin Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Charles Bridge - Prague by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
City by Daniel Bruno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Serra dos Órgãos, Rio de Janeiro by Diogo Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Crysler Building (New York). by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Covered Walkway by Chris Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
_DSC0722 by chet wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
The Out-Of-Towners by guido caprini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
New moments in new year by Nikola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Piccadilly Line at Barons Court by Tom Lovretic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia night shine by nicola accurso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
The Bridge Bar by red_bandora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
_R180306-Edit by Ola Erik, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kiama, New South Wales, Australia*









Separation by Sonia M Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castel Sant'Angelo, Roma; Italy*









Protect me from my fears by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foel Goch, Moel Eilio, Wales*
From Carnedd Llewelyn.









Foel Goch, Moel Eilio by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*UK*









No distance left to run by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bretagne, Finistère (Porspoder), France*









Bretagne, Finistère (Porspoder) by lesphotosdedaniel, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Melbourne, Victoria, Australia"*









Welcome to Melbourne by Sonia M Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma, Italy*









ROMANES EUNT DOMUS by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pisa, Baptistry. Italy*









The Baptistry by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oregon, USA*









Soundwaves by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Bakio (Spain)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/valorines/21207484961/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windmills in Kinderdijk/Netherlands*









Don Quijotes Dream by frank_w_aus_l, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza Navona - Fontana del Nettuno, Roma, Italy*









Piazza Navona - Fontana del Nettuno by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Mary's Lighthouse, Whitley Bay, UK*









St Mary's Lighthouse, Whitley Bay by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









The Power Within {EXPLORE} by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









cold evening by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antonina, Paraná, Brazil*









Ruins by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Museum Fatahillah by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rabat, Morocco*
Agdal by night. by xTreMovies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vladivostok, Russia*
Gorizont Night by mushroomko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
New Years Eve Fireworks by Samy St Clair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Nightscape Erasmusbrug by Bart Salembier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Truly magical winter weather by Taras Hrechyshnykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Tail of two Bridges by James Mallard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Pigeons by Robert Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Cloud Gate by Diego Morrison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Untitled by mahler9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Building skycraper by Gabriele Kahal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa by Angus White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame facade by Karan Sarnaik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
P1150574 by Tom Crowley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Italy*


Untitled by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*To Brooklyn New York, US*


To Brooklyn. by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Untitled by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Miam, Florida, US*


You don't learn until you do by Jodie Dobson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bressanone, Italy*


Bressanone by Glauco Pentenero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin by Glauco Pentenero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Italy*


Untitled by Glauco Pentenero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Corsica, France*


Corsica EFKE005 by Glauco Pentenero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Italy*


The Renaissance is not Black and White by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Key West, Florida, United States*


Key West Native by Glauco Pentenero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Praga Ilford004 by Glauco Pentenero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Uruguay*


Se va el verano by Nelson Apaza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lombardy, Italy*


[email protected] by Glauco Pentenero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


The Past in the Present by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlino 125057 by Glauco Pentenero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Praga Ilford011 by Glauco Pentenero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Italy*


Untitled by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alexander Platz, Berlin, Germany*


Alexander Platz by Glauco Pentenero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bastia, Corsica, France*


Corsica EFKE020 by Glauco Pentenero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Somewhere in the Florida, US*


He's got the Key by Jodie Dobson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shiny happy car*


Shiny happy car by Nelson Apaza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Kodak TX008 by Glauco Pentenero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Untitled by Monica Leticia Lima Shulman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*


P1020262-Carcassonne, France, June 2014 by C Bourne, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


Lourdes, France … hundreds and hundreds of believers and tourists fill the grounds and the church by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco 2015 - Cityscape from Treasure Island 5 by Aaron Fellmeth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore from the Air by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Ortigas Center by Abaca Pacific, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The Guardian of the Old Street (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150129_382D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
B&W by josephzohn | flickr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Negrelli Viaduct by Ben Ruset, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
IMG_7613 by Chris Barker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Y siempre todo debe seguir girando, para seguir soñando. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Photographers friends - Amigos fotógrafos by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
NYE Chicago by Kyle Stalla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
The Beatles by Roberto Vecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris 2015 - Street by Marco Marveggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Date / 22:40, Walking along the river by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice - World icon by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Segway by Preston Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Man in white woman in black, Dubai by -LYJ-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kurnell, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*









Breaking Through by Sonia M Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ardslave, Scotland*









Nothing would come between us by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garfagnana Forests, Italy*
After the storm in the Tuscan mountains









Garfagnana Forests by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Low Key Boats, Scotland*









Low Key Boats by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*En la calle Puerta del Mar de Málaga. Spain*









Performance by Quino AL, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New South Wales, Australia"*









Isolated by Sonia M Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pisa, Italy*









No guesses by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*









And the sun was shining brightly by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lopez Island - US*


Sailing Through the Fog by Kyle Wasielewski, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Paul's...London, UK*









St Paul's by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fredvang - Norway*


topsy curvy | fredvang, norway by Lorenzo Montezemolo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Skye Bridge, Scotland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/grantmorris/20982395709/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Kilda, Scotland - UK*


Main Street, St. Kilda by Colin Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rialto beach, WA - US*


Overcome by John Westrock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten - Norway*


it was a beautiful morning on the Lofoten islands by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vatican Tubes*









Vatican Tubes by frank_w_aus_l, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tempio Pausania, Sardinia, Italy*









A pile of logs by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Wales - Conwy *









North Wales - Conwy #2 in Black and White by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alicudi Island, Sicily - Italy*


Haze by Andrzej Godlewski, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Meccano by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catalinas Island -US*


plage by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









darkness falls by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antonina, Paraná, Brazil*









Storm is coming by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*



Where to from here? by David Steer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Serifos - Greece*


Serifos 2015 - blackandwhite by Philip gavrilakis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walls, Shetland, Scotland* 
Ruined house at Walls. No sausages or ice creams in sight.









Walls, Shetland by Chris Combe, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ibiza - Spain*


Lights trail by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Long Lake - Adams County, Washington, USA*









Long Lake - Adams County, Washington (Mar 2013) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seacliff to Bass, Scotland*









Seacliff to Bass by Mario Cugini, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


temple in the hills by Roger Foo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


The Jacobite - 44871 Morar by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This is the highest point in the state of Georgia (4,784 feet). USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/edrosack/14464974770/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong Bay - Vietnam*


Misty Bay by Mark Gamblin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hebrides Islands*


Looking back to Skye Mono by 3,6,9 Seconds of Light by 3,6,9 Seconds of light, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zakynthos - Greece*


Blue Caves of Zakynthos by Karosei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faroe Island - UK *


B&W Faroe Landscape #3 by Úlfur Björnsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corfu - Greece*


059059 11 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benijo - Spain*


Benijo, Noviembre 2012 by Warein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Novgorod - Russia*


*** by Mikhail Cheshirskiy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Socorro Island - Mexico*


Diving With Mantas by Vlad Karpinskiy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Green bridge night shot by Eric Watts, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Munich

Uptown II.1 by Anna Miglia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chairs

Hall chairs by Anna Miglia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Shrouded in Mystery by Mariko Klug, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Spire on the hill. by Dee Mc, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Castle

Dunnottar Castle, Aberdeenshire B+W by Steve Brockie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chateau Chantilly by Florent du Chastel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

0023019 by Demeisan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Romania

Bran Castle by Oliver Dietrich, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Castle Howard by pixel--shift, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hungary

Yashica MAT-124G: Miskolc by Zsolt Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Rosenborg Castle, Copenhagen, Denmark by Tim Moffatt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Balvaird Castle in Scotland

The Fence by fox in the snow photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Campbell Castle

The Castle Inn Riverside - The Historic Campbell Castle in B&W by Mindy Simmons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lonely castle

Haunted Castle by pete bauer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Scotney Castle by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shadow!

Canterbury Castle by Mike Beehan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fogs!

From My Bedroom Window by Rusty Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Al Molo Beverello by Mario Bossa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Cinderella's Castle - Magic Kingdom by fisherbray, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

creepy castle

Castle Keep by Oscar Espinoza, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mojácar, Spain*

Mojacar5 by Al BT, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milan, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nene56/14629046016/in/[email protected]/


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daegu, South Korea*


Tree near The Arc by David Rombough, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii – US*


Ride The Wave by Toby Harriman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puponga – New Zealand*


Archway Islands at Wharariki Beach by Duncan Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spruce Head, MA – US*


lobster boats, fog, islands, Spruce Head, Maine, Lumix FZ200, 10.17.13 by steve aimone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii – US*


Surf The Barrel by Toby Harriman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lanzarote – Spain*


_1020145-Lanzarote by roby roberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Amsterdam 


Python by Robert Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alesund – Norway*


norway_49 by [carlo cravero], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten – Norway*


Sparkling Lofoten awakenings by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island – Spain*


DSC_0021 (4)-Modifica by roby roberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Faroe Island – Uk*_


Faroe Islands Cliffs by Felix van de Gein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto *


The Classic by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aran Island – Ireland*


Ruins on Aran Islands by corinna.nolan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aguimes – Spain*


The town of Agüimes by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland – UK*


The Skye Bridge by Billy Currie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stromboli – Italy*


Strombolicchio Lighthouse by Teo Senbei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anacapa Island – US*


Anacapa Island by Robby Barthelmess, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza – Spain*


Dawn at Zaragoza | Amanecer en Zaragoza by Víctor Nuño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


A wide angle shot of the temple complex covering all major features of the temple. by Sunil Subramanian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chiba – Japan*


Takifudo Ojizosan by Les Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


jap219 by David Leveque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow Skyline by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw downtown in B&W by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Jeff Tam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Valle Oriente San Pedro by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Instant Traffic: Just add rainwater by Ian Chacón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Approaching ships by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Untitled by Matteo Sidari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
a tourist guide and his audience by Frans van Beers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
city at night by thebrooklyndodger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Street Photography by Glauco Tavares, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Stars by Eric C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Station Entrance by Ged Dackys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Mo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by L D Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Untitled by Smillermeister, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
fireworks_Budapest by Vanda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Poseidon by Eugenios X., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Abandoned Shack by Kell B. Larsen, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*FONTANA DEL NETTUNO, BOLOGNA, ITALY*









FONTANA DEL NETTUNO, BOLOGNA, ITALY by Eleonora Cacciari, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Katsurazawa ski resort, Japan*









Katsurazawa ski resort by threepinner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt.Muine, Sapporo, Hokkaido. Japan"*









Hutte Muine by threepinner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mitre Peak - Milford Sound Reflections, New Zealand*









Mitre Peak - Milford Sound Reflections by Sonia M Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evening light across this field. Yorkshire, USA*









Tree and Feild by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland 2015*









Who asked for nothing and got just that? by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yosemite, California, USA*









Yosemite by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter Storm LaSal Mountains Utah, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/grharrisondc/14687373883/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The "other" side of the bridge to ile-de-re, Charentes Maritime, France*









French Curves by frank_w_aus_l, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pine trees among the granite rocks, Sardinia, Italy*









Pine trees among the granite rocks by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolomiti, Italy*









italy 2001_49.jpg by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf, London, UK*









Escape Route (Redux) by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









That light! by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antonina - Paraná, Brazil*









Baía de Antonina by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forth Rail Bridge from North Queensferry, Edinburgh, Scotland*









Forth Bridge by Sarah Hughes, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sourdough Ridge, Mt Rainier National Park, Washington , USA*









Sourdough Ridge, Mt Rainier National Park, Washington (Sep 2007) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forth Road Bridge, Queensferry (near Edinburgh), Scotland.*









Steel Crossing by Mario Cugini, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Paris, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vincent_ie/14672317603/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo, Ginza (17-10-2015) (4) by IZA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
DSCF2475 Málaga por el rio Guadalmedina by Cristobal Herrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


Citizens by rc-soar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Les Invalides by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Williamsburg Bridge Noir @ East River Park, Lower East Side, NYC by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Louvre Museum by George Karydis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver *


Testing Sigma 18-250mm At Full Zoom by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong *


Alien Living by Bernhard Sitzwohl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Framed Empire State by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rontana – Italy *


The Vein by pietrowsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago *


Untitled by Kevin Dickert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


with jazz music gently lulling you, tokyo appears, appears enormous, engulfing, swallowing, yet swaying you in its belly as it slowly lulls you. stay it says... by Brendan Ó Sé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


Olympic Park-0235 by Claire Searle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


20141227 - Copenhagen263 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Nine Flamingos on Parade by Malcolm Carlaw, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

foggy by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hamburg, Germany

Hamburg Alster Fog by Constantijn Gubbels, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brooklyn, New York, US

Booklyn Nights by Josh Bozarth, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

English car in New York... by Littlepois Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Abbandoned cemetery gallery by Davide Zampatti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Croatia

First snow of 2016 by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

courtyard

レストランは営業中 by fukuken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris *


Paris by Julien B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mallemort – France*


Mallemort's Bridge by Laurent VALENCIA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal *


Underground Montréal by Jules Marchetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alsace – france *


Haut-Koenigsbourg 01 NK 1975 by Michel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Tour de l'horloge by Homer Jency, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Quebec – Canada *


B&W Church L'église st-laurent de Jonquière by Yannick Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo s'éveille ! by Marc-Olivier FILHOL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agrigento – Italy *


La Testa by Álvaro Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Braga – Portugal*


stone bridge by Eduardo Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fere – France*


Château de Fère, Fère-en-Tardenois, France by Noémie Radix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sapporo – japan *


Seriously Dumping with Benjamin Etienne and Enak Gavaggio by Tristan 'Shu' Lebeschu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piha - New Zaland*


The Lion Rock by Tristan 'Shu' Lebeschu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bicycle

Where human passed by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Iceland

Siglufjörður by Björn Valdimarsson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Merced River, California, US

Christmas Morning, Merced River #2a by tanngrisnir3, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Ominous by Derek Boen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Jersey, US

_MG_4109-3 by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila by Mahen Bala, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Coney Island Polar Bear Club New Year Day Swim 08 by mkc609, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC3316 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Bouquet of Buildings by IAMMRKAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Arcos y columnas / Arches and Columns (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm - 10/09 by Alexandre Joliet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Concrete jungle ~ Can you navigate through it? by Douglas M. Paine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
20140829 - Sunbathe in downtown by humphr3y, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Nightwalk / PotsdamerPlatz / Berlin by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Hudson. by Tom Rayfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
STREET PHOTO EM SÃO PAULO - ITACI BATISTA by Itaci Batista, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
bastille (mono) by achresis khora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
20150508_134320 by Yiannis Theologos Michellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by ale210708, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Windy Mdina by Karl Glanville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Water & Light show 4 by Malcolm Arouza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Gary Atherton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Bright Future by David Ingraham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Untitled by eric, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

[analog] Burg Eltz by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Church

En hiver, N.D. de l'Epine by nathan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Pradlerstrasse by Johann Trojer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Cathedral and Abbey Church of St Albans UK by standhisround, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos

IMG_5747 copy by Phoonsab Thevongsa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos landscapes

IMG_5589 copy by Phoonsab Thevongsa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos

LAOS-40 by Alex RENON, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos

IMG_4940 copy by Phoonsab Thevongsa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos

Laos by jean-paul mission, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos

- by spice_, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos

Vang Vieng by Justin Hickling, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos

Kuang Si Waterfalls 1 B&W by Jane Pack, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos

DSC_0403, b&w, Hazy morning, royal temple at Luang Prabang, Laos, Dec 2013 by Gregers Reimann, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos

Rough Landscape, Laos by Sandro Koster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos

Mercedes and Monks by Adam Brill, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos

Vintage automobile by 5particle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Laos

Laos. by Cristobal Maturana Gormaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maghnia – Algeria*


IMG_5850 by Samere Fahim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montpellier – France*


Untitled by Aldo Scarpitta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Logan, Ohio – US*


Cave by ms scruffy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Versailles - France*


Old French Castle (Versailles - France) 2015 by Yann Kopf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lombardy - Italy*


Signals of life by Giovanni Orlando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris XVIIIe by gentium, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Through the Eyehole by Vaughan Laws, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Argentina*


Old cabaña by Guillermo Rivas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algiers *


09/03/2012 - Mer démontée, Bab el Oued, Alger by Philippe Marquand Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amalfi - Italy*


amalfi coast from Ravello by Luca Livio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Giuliana Massa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bocairent - Spain*


Barrio Medieval de Bocairent by Jose Antonio Bernat Bacete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca – Spain*


La Alberca by Rafael Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tiemsen – Algeria*


Mansurah Minaret by Samere Fahim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bab El Assa – Algeria*


IMG_1709 by Samere Fahim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casablanca *


Morocco 96 by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meroe – Sudan*


Pyramid And Tomb In Royal Cemetery, Meroe, Sudan by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denouval – France*


Brouillard matinal by philoufr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Autour de chez moi by Michel www.darnoc.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soissons – France*


ABBAYE SAINT JEAN DES VIGNES DE SOISSONS by Cédric MEURENS, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://500px.com/korolpaul


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion by kenichicorp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Tower One by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
piazza by Enrico Sprea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw City Center by Christophe Godlewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Mall of Scandinavia by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro historico, Mexico City, 2013 by NaijaKitsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto street fashion & architecture by duncan thorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
702_8625 by Mike Falkner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague (CZ) Christmas market on the Náměstí Míru (Peace Square) by KatFib, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Up Close and Personal by Stephen Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
A Night View Of Rio From Santa Teresa (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Shopping and waiting for her by Nikola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Monumento Equestre a Vittorio Emanuele II by Mohammad Alhameed, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Altea, Spain*

Carrer d'Altea by Leo Ferrer, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Horse riders 1115020 by rebwar fatah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Andrea Corò, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Shop At the Top by Pawel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avignon, France*
DSC_3056 by Eric Sicard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
black and white bridge across Danube by Sharon Janssens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ali Sabry, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schauspielhaus Düsseldorf ,for the Historybooks, Germany*









ART-Walls by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Düsseldorf, Germany*









street life by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*









a light in the dark by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*









big little world by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*wheel of vison düsseldorf 23.10.2015- 10.01.2016 . Germany"*









wheel of vision by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bari, Italy*
25 Aprile a Bari ... by Francesco Giannico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Part of the City by Craig Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Waiting by Matt Hovey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Titanium Park 2 by Tomas Restrepo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago de Cuba, Cuba*
Street by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
white night by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Gastown by Scott Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul: a day with an umbrella by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
20151127_171422_Lviv-Ukraine_7502223.jpg by Reeve Jolliffe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9170749-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Saltaire Village by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago. by Cassie Deadmond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Untitled by mahler9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
192A2369VF by HL's Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Hide and Seek... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Love | Paris, France by Epskamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Les Invalides by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai tower (Shanghai), China*
Pudong area (Shanghai) (V) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong area (Shanghai) (I) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Reminder: always choose the window seat. by Jason Rodman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cannakale - Turkey*


on the sea of helle by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Surfing by X Joyrider (0151), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Redgate Beach*


Redgate Beach bw (1) by podiceps60, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tennessee Valley, CA - US*


Five by Casey Poore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bombo Beach*


Bombo Beach by Darcy Moore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Eye. by The Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague 2015 by Szabolcs Kiss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans - US*


Port of New Orleans by Jeff Golden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


At the Bridge by Phil Silverman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Untitled by Nicolas Zielinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yukon River*


Riverbend in Evening Light, 590nm Infrared - Big Salmon/Yukon River Trip 2015 by MIKOFOX ⌘ Happy New Year Everybody!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phuket - Thailand*


Parasailing in Monochrome by Merrillie Redden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


... by -MarjanneB-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New jersey - US*


Pinebrake- Crotalus horridus by MattSullivan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Darkness surrounds us. by ThelandofSophie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


Krakow by Aaron Kaslow, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kiter Nordsee, Germany*









feel free by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Metro, Dusseldorf, Germany*









Metro by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*urban Art Düsseldorf, Germany*









oh no my hairstyle by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Street-Art-Festival-Düsseldorf, Germany*









Street-Art-Festival-Düsseldorf by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Up Torre Latinoamericana II by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
BlackSheep by Tobias Lillvik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Between by Sharon Drummond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Marco Petroi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
The City by Χαρίλαος Τηλαβερίδης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
rollers by Vitaly Modlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Dia do Jongo, Arcos da Lapa - Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brasil by Vilma Neres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Black and White street shot #BlackAndWhite #Street #Corner #Cafe #Cafes #Road #Crossings #Bike #Building #Architecture ##Paris #France #Travel #Wanderlust by nik obrien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Experiment by Javi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
two waiting gondoliers by Roman Rudnicki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Celtic Sea by Preston Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Laughters in Sync… by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hanalei bay, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hanalei Bay by b#Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Urban Landscape by Gergő Koppány, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Los Angeles by patrick milan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Hollywood Blvd by patrick milan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Downtown Los Angeles, CA, US

The city never sleeps by Vishal Vernekar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Old alley

Week 2/52 - The old streets of Rennes by Fabrice Lamarche, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Light and Shadow by Pixel Bucket, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Redwood National Park, CA, US

north coast redwoods by Robert Milton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ponte 25 de Abril, Lisbon, Portugal*









Lisboa Bridging by frank_w_aus_l, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Lorenzo, Sardinia; Italy*









San Lorenzo by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newcastle Upon Tyne, UK*









20090725-IMG_0349A.jpg by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Foot Soldier (Underground Apocalypse) {EXPLORE} by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









just sit down by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santos Reis, Rio Grande do Norte, Brazil*









Keep walking by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking towards the lighthouse at Ynas Llanddwyn, Anglesey. Wales*









Lighthouse - Black and White by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt Rainier Through the Alpine Forest, Washington. USA*









Mt Rainier Through the Alpine Forest, Washington (Sep 2007) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baku, Azerbedjan*









Arrow by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kings Cross Worker, London, UK*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/impressionsof/14146143383/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


0W0Y8541 by TING WEI LI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Daniel Acarapi Churata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg – Russia*


Church of the Dormition, Church of the Assumption. Saint Petersburg. Vasilievsky Island. by Andrew Reutov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan – Puerto Rico*


IT'S A BEAUTIFUL DAY... by JOSE SANTANA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Madagascar *


Madagascar 2014--27 by Bogdan Utza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France *


Sur Le Fil by NathalieChampagnePhotographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palermo – Italy*


Palermo : Fontana Pretoria by fausto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mandello del Lario – Italy*


Untitled by Gabriele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo – Spain *


Toledo cattedrale by david pizzoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales – UK*


Nash point,South Wales. by ANDREW MORGAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bohemian. by Daniel Diez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siem Reap – Cambodia*


Temple Stairs by Wilson Chong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scopello – Italy*


Scopello - Sicily by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco – US*


Bay Bridge by ALCHEMYcreative, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuneo –Italy *


DSC_7534_1736. Cuneo: Viadotto Soleri. by angelodaVerona, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples – Italy*


Naples splitter Spaccanapoli (street) by Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges*


Bruges - No street life at noon ... by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges – Belgium*


In Bruges IX by Pascal STINFLIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York skyline *


Not my photo my friends she name in bottom right (Manhattan) by Kyle Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Love is in the air / Previous version by Javier Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
where two rivers meet by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
000091240010 by Евгений Крылов, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Jounieh-keserwan by Nicky Zureik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Skater Sunday (7) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sergels Square by Murat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Walking in Alexander Platz by Banana Muffin (Antonio), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Calle Preciados en la Navidad de 2015 by Enrique Palacio S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro in Monochrome by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Geocentric Confusion by Denzel Pampero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Classic Chi by Ashley Diener, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
IMG_2054 by Bettina Bamberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Crane by Ma.sum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Fino A Domani, Venice by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*









shadow&light by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*









sundaymorning mood by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*









reflection walk by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mediaharbour Düsseldorf, Germany*









Mediaharbour Düsseldorf by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany"*









photographer attack by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesenatico, Italy*









...a horse with no name... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dales Trees, UK*









Dales Trees by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cherish the certainty of now, Italy*









Cherish the certainty of now by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pacific Calm, WAshington, USA*









Pacific Calm by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/artograf/21062939231/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vasco da Gama Bridge in Lisboa. Portugal*









Mono Vasco by frank_w_aus_l, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alghero - lungomare - esplanade, Italy*









Alghero - lungomare - esplanade by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newcastle, North East England*









IMG_0338hdr bw2.jpg by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









2012 by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









urban landscape by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges style / The Euro Royal (Londrina / PR / Brasil)*









Bruges style / The Euro Royal (Londrina / PR / Brasil) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking past the cross at Ynas Llandynwyn, Anglesey, towards the light house at the entrance to the Menai Straits. Wales*









Cross and Lighthouse by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huckleberry Basin - Sunrise, Mt Rainier National Park, Washington. USA*









Huckleberry Basin - Sunrise, Mt Rainier National Park, Washington (Sep 2007) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Road to the art, Baku. Azerbaidjan*









Road to the art by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Phanteon. Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10161249175/in/[email protected]/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

50/50 by The Q Speaks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

AM5A5962-Edit.jpg by lgarfinkle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

AM5A5999-Edit.jpg by lgarfinkle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington Monument, Washington DC, US

AM5A5958-Edit.jpg by lgarfinkle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

2016 01 10 - 4290 - DC - No Pants Metro Ride by Bossi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

Winding path around Constitution Gardens by kimberly edwards, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

Bare branches cover the path on Constitution Avenue by kimberly edwards, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

United States Capital, Washington DC, US

Capitol Building by Ian Dolphin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

Pyramid_33211hb.jpg by Ferd Brundick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Metro Station, Washington DC, US

DSCF0401_edit_b&w_1800x1200+wtrmrk by digital_don, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lincoln Memorial, Washington DC, US

AM5A5979-Edit.jpg by lgarfinkle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US

Miami by Don Burkett, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US

Miami Nightscape by Don Burkett, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami. Florida, US

Miami in B&W by Rodrigo Violante, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US

The Icon, Brickell by Sergio TB, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US

Miami B&W by Josh Churba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US

Miami Beach "Argus C44" by Armin Hage, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US

DSC_0251 by george stadler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US

Trinity Church Miami by Phillip Pessar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US

miami-10 by En pleine ère Blog, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*









Station by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Entering the lock of Edam I Netherlands*









Sailing Home by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lighthouse "Het Paard van Marken" anno 1839 on Marken I Netherlands*









Lighthouse in very bad weather (Explored 13-1-2016) by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Königsallee Düsseldorf Germany. "*









Königsallee by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monument of the traditional Cheese Porters of Edam Cheese in Edam/Netherlands."*









Cheese Porters by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the bridge, Revene, Italy*









...the bridge... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Filed of rape under the sky, Yorkshire, UK*









Stormy Field by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*behind these castle walls, he Forest of Kings, which is the oldest and most extensive forest in Wales.*









There's no one here at all, behind these castle walls by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yosemite National Park, California, USA*









Face in the rock by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Friese IJsselmeerstrandjes: Workum, Netherlands*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20876635640/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zeeland Bridge, Netherlands*









Zeeland Engineering by frank_w_aus_l, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Nicola di Truddas, Sardinia, Italy*









San Nicola di Truddas by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buttermere Lakes, England (UK)*









IMG_4041bw.jpg by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Natural History Museum, London, UK*









Natural History Museum by Mark Cornick LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









cross the street by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges style / The Euro Royal (Londrina / PR / Brasil)*









Bruges style / The Euro Royal (Londrina / PR / Brasil) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence – Italy*


La mia culla by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kellergasse – Austria*


in der Kellergasse, wine cellars by Friedrich Polesny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Druck81 by torino071 cl-photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan - Puerto Rico*


CAYENDO EL SOL..EN LA BAHIA... by JOSE SANTANA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Unknown place*
> 
> 
> DSC_6310 by Antonis Giakoumakis, on Flickr


*Suburbia of Chalkida (Euboea), Greece*
:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chisinau, Moldova*
Chess and Christ by Alexei L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
built on blood by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Untitled by Georgiy Gorlenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
fog drop by Patricio Arrambide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Cityscape with wrapped Nationalmuseum by Matthijs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Como lo hacía mi abuelo (recuerdos invernales). by Franflash, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by CharlieWinters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London by Ric Capucho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Lights & Shadows by Michele Prisco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by Tobias Heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta_atChruch_1240208 by R Burns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Cityscape Skyline by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown beach location on Maui, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Maui Snapshots by alliance1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Algeria*


Dompter mes émotions...[EXPLORE...] by Michel Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Batna – Algeria*


Ghoufi by Andrew Mehri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berkswell - UK*


Church of St. John Baptist, Berkswell 29.11.2014 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Scary cloudy day.. by Apostolos Zigouris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Acqua alta by hrschaer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Doha - Qatar


20150116-L1010801-Bearbeitet-2.jpg by Torsten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


photos C sabinpaul by sabin paul croce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds – UK*


Black and white shot of G-LSAK Jet2 B757 , Leeds 2/1/15 by Nick Preston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cleveland - US*


Kodak 100 Tmax Black & White 35mm - Cleveland Ohio by Francis B Angelone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garda Lake - Italy*


IMG_2072N&B3 by sergeot tourmagic, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pico, Portugal


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


desert 7 by Mohammed Ezzat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


BWDSC_9173 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan - Puerto Rico*


COLISEO.... by JOSE SANTANA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF2858 by Xanti Valverde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quetzaltenango - Guatemala*


Catedral 1101 by Caos González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Limmat Zürich by Nikolai Stahr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orizaba peak - Mexico*



Sierra Madre, Pico de Orizaba by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon *


Untitled by Roberto Chierichini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


1240504_651747404843404_657919232_n by Mari lezhava, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Zattere, Venice by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_Q116_L1030746 copy by Ming Thein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan - Myanmar*


The B&W serie #8 Bagan - Myanmar by cedrik strahm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai nightshots (XVIII) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Daegu, South Korea*









by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
"Fallen" by Ken Cautiverio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
#VK #saintpetersburg #санктпетербург #россия #russia #ChappyLeaks #filemanagement by Richard Yamakawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Christmas morning in the Big Easy. by xndrxw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jackson (Mississippi), U.S.A.*
Downtown Jackson, Mississippi, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Multiples by Luis A. De Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stoccolma nella nebbia by Camilla Sbicca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
140116-9 by Yasin Rahim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Gothic Church of Our Lady before Týn by Halibel14, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Empire State Building | New York City, USA by Epskamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
A Night View Of Rio From Santa Teresa (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal Snow - Winter of 2016 by Paul Eifert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
evening workout by giorgio klaic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Bell Ringer by NEXtographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
City Hall Reflections by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Dal Redentore BW by Rob Menting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gormi, Malta*
_DSC4724 by Dirk-Gerd, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hestercombe Gardens, near Taunton, Somerset. UK*









Hestercombe Gardens - Black and White by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tatoosh Range at Sunrise, Mt Rainier National Park, WA. USA*









Tatoosh Range at Sunrise, Mt Rainier National Park (Sep 2007) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baku, Azerbadjan*









The past by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14092742200/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bougnes, France*
Bourges mairie et cathédrale by patrice Dhumes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, France*
Nice - nightride by Davide Caregari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
Rynek glowny po deszczu by SASHA TURPIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Actors inside by .Ali Sharifan., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamah, Syria*
2010 Siria "Hamah" Le Ruote by Andrea Federighi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antalya, Turkey*
the shadow my friend by Laith Shanshal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
BH e seus contornos by Paulo Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Seagull - Gaviotas by E. Valentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Smoke Break by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
South Wharf by Sanjeev Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*
Bikes by Dylan Press, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laguna Torres (Patagonia), Argentina*
Laguna Torres - El Chalten - Patagonia by Mauro Fatte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
World Trade Center Tokyo-22 by Toshi Crystal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.7.0.4. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*









discussion by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gran Fonte Leonforte (Sicily), Italy*









Gran Fonte Leonforte (Sicily) by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sint-Niklaaskerk (Mesen), Belgium*









Sint-Niklaaskerk (Mesen) by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany"*









Sans titre by Thorsten Koch, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wedding Ragusa Sicily, Italy"*









Red dress by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pietrarubbia, Italy*









Carpegna by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moonrise over Snowdon, Wales*









Moonrise over Snowdon by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lofoten, Norway*









... Never reaching the end by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*California Coast, USA*









California Coast by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A perfect day for a long walk at White Point Beach, Queens County, Nova Scotia. Canada*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/halifaxlight/20301133513/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Walhalla in Donaustauf/Germany*









Walhalla Scape by frank_w_aus_l, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A pied sous la Tour Eiffel, Paris, France*









A pied sous la Tour Eiffel by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scotland*









34540011.jpg by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York, USA*

=








New York by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athens, Greece *









waiting to leave by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Londrina - Paraná, Brazil*

=








Bruges Island / The Euro Royal (Londrina / PR / Brasil) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Horseshoe Pass, Wales*









Horseshoe Pass by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frozen Lake after an early Autumn snow fall. Near Sunrise at Mt Rainier National Park, Washington. USA*









Frozen Lake - Mt Rainier National Park (Sep 2007) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunday Morning by the Velvet Underground, Baku, Azerbaidjan*









Sunday Morning by the Velvet Underground by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The powerful Ocean (Iceland)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13846989945/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Boyshow said:


> *Athens, Greece *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, its port of Piraeus


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carrara – Italy*


Cave di Marmo Carrara by Mark Cerizza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
* by Dingyi Wang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice classic (2) by Ulrich Neitzel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


St Pancras Chambers by Botond Buzas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


y los árboles no me dejaron ver el bosque by José María Abarca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumbria – UK*


Low Mist by Charlie Little, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the wings over the stone by Abel Afendulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Far reaching view by N808PV, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgos – Spain*


El burgalés paseo del Espolón by Rafael Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malcesine – Italy*


Gardalake by Daniel Schiersner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siem Reap – Cambodia*


Temple by Wilson Chong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scarborough – UK*


Blank. by Daniel Diez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shadow of a Doubt by Camille Marotte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berkswell – UK*


Church of St. John Baptist, Berkswell 29.11.2014 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


San Marco reflections by Ulrich Neitzel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin – Italy*


DSC_0860_po_sport_bn_1000 by Simone Vittonetto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meiningen – Germany*


Meiningen in BW by Jörg_Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
3_DSC8525 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torres del Peine – Chile*


Untitled by Gabriele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Falcon by ANDREW MORGAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


!Ghost by M. Accarino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro ... so beautiful by Yves Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eifel Tower by Jiri H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Shard by Alec Hickman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice 2015 by ‎​‏​ ‎​‎​‏​ ‎​‎ ‎​‏​ ‎Frank Wegener, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Shortcut by Preston Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Der Frauenversteher/To cheat or not to cheat? That is the question by Jörg_Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


AMP_9671_2 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague *


misty morning on Charles bridge1 by Neal Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


Osservatorio Ximeniano by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soldeu – Andorra*


VILLAGE: SOLDEU by JMZAMORA2012, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_8098_1 by Norbert Simon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap, Cambodia

Be happy - Siem Reap, Cambodia #siemreap #cambodia #happy #motorcycle by Gustavo Correa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap Province, Cambodia

Ruins by Luca Guizzardi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

#picsix #pointsofconvergence #cambodia by LyricalKnwledge, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Detroit, Michigan, US

138 by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Free Fallin' by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dam

In the Haze by Morgan Kielisch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Hong Kong Street - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Icy freeway

What Awaits by Marvin Beatty, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Winchester, Oregon, US

beautiful old bridge by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Small Town USA by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tejon pass, California, US

The Grapevine by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Umpqua River Dam by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Osaka, Japan

East District : Osaka,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

lines

a s e p t i c by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Osaka, Japan

WTC / Osaka Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Big & Small - Ibaraki,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

City of roads by Sharbeen Sarash, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tennessee, US

Light on the Highway by Waterfall Guy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Drive to Monument Valley by John Barclay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lone Pine, California, US

Californian Noir #12: Roll On Down The Highway by Petter Sandell, on Flickr


----------



## wald el bled (Apr 22, 2010)

*Constantine - Algeria *


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hồ Xuân Hương, Viet Nam*









Hồ Xuân Hương by Beo Beo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hanoi, Viet Nam*









Hanoi 3-2015 by Beo Beo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Røyken Church, Norway*









Røyken Church, Norway by Vest der ute, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Herringfleet Mill, UK"*









Herringfleet Mill by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Røyken station, Norway"*









Røyken station, Norway by Vest der ute, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sorano, Tuscany, Italy*









Sorano by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*trees at the west end of Ilkley moor, Yorkshire, UK*









Western Trees by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valencia, Spain*









Moonbase Alpha by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seattle, Washington, USA*









Seattle by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brise du soir, espoir - Quiberon, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19275561470/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nordkirchen Castle (Germany)*









Nordkirchen Castle by frank_w_aus_l, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torrione del Palazzo, Mercatale. Italy*









Lighted by a sun ray by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scotland*









IMG_3608ed.jpg by Callum Strachan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York, USA*









New York by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









daywalker by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges Island / The Euro Royal (Londrina / PR / Brasil)*









Bruges Island / The Euro Royal (Londrina / PR / Brasil) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Penrhyn Castle - BW. Wales*









Penrhyn Castle - BW by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Highway 155 Along Banks Lake, Washington. USA*









Highway 155 Along Banks Lake, Washington by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Urban Wave, Kirov, Baku, Azerbaidjan*









Urban Wave by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice Beach, California, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/elpolodiablo/13899201212/in/pool-15265[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*unknown place*


Study wave by Yusup Yogaswara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Coast, CA – US*


Los primeros 3 minutos by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


on the water by art of imagined reality, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


monochromatic world by Jayaprakash J, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Indianapolis – US*


IndianapolisBW by Michael DeRose, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teruel – Spain*


Escultura en Teruel by Rafael Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pianezza – Italy*


Untitled by Stefano Mwanya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Curious Giraffe by rainy day, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Hague – Netherlands*


Giant worm (B&W) by Grigoris Deoudis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence – Italy*


Origini del perche by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Foça by beatles_atay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_1849-2 by Daniele Berto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sedona – US*


Sedona by Donald Palansky photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_1875 by Bulent Acar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


642-012 FINAL by David Helmore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Luis Potosi – Mexico*


San Luis Potosí, México by Jazzy pao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kasha-Katuwe Tent Rocks National Monument, NM - US*


Kasha-Katuwe Tent Rocks National Monument, NM by The One-Eyed King, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Como Lake – Italy*


Untitled by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich Lake – Switzerland*


Möwen by Nikolai Stahr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in The Congo*


Through the Logged Jungle Congo by Rob Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Bouquet of Buildings by IAMMRKAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Downtown New Orleans by Michelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
P1000741 by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Plaza de Santo Domingo by Luis Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Woman Watching and Waiting by James Vanas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Casting Shadows - Prague, Czech Republic by Joshua Colclasure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto street fashion & architecture. Ricoh GRii by duncan thorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid (Atocha) - Octubre 2015 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
central park, new york, january 2013 by Jürgen Freymann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Terrase by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Barrier by Peter H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
I miss you by Alessandra Finocchiaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Popeye village, Malta*
Malta 2015 by Mark G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Buying Mangos by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tripoli, Greece*
Τρίπολη by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Untitled by alex bickford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Royal Palace by Tim Venchus, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Museum

Glasgow Museum by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Moon

Daylight Moon Mono by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

falling

Scaleber Falls 2 by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Black Rock Cottage by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Planes, Cranes, and Tower Bridge [explored] by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Cotton Wool Clouds by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

lights

Rays and Shadows by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pier

To the End! by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

British Natural History Museum Mono by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

LadyBower Fisheries by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Great North Run after party mono by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Buachaille Etive Mòr by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Buachaille Etive Mòr Mono by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Fountain Reflections by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Marina Morning by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

The Middle of Market by Marlo Nermal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Reminder: always choose the window seat. by Jason Rodman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, CA, US


A Building and a Wave (322/365) by Andrew Hollingsworth, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Shadow of an Era . by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

121028 Shanghai-09-B&W.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W Echoes, UK*









B&W Echoes by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*West coast, Norway*









West coast, Norway by Vest der ute, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tysvær, Norway*









Tysvær, Norway by Vest der ute, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*UK Landscape"*









Horizon by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosendal, Norway"*









Rosendal, Norway by Vest der ute, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carpegna, Marches, Italy*









...il faggio solitario.... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scotland Nature*









Glade by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valencia, Spain*









Just remember nothings brighter by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millwall Dock, London, UK*









Millwall Dock by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Orleans Skyline, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15893772979/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hohenzollern Bridge, Cologne, Germany*









Hohenzollern Bridge by frank_w_aus_l, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le marché de la Rue Montmartre, Paris, France*









Le marché de la Rue Montmartre by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Long Exposure in the government district Berlin. Germany*









monochrome by Marcello Zerletti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*









New York by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









sit and rest by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges Island / The Euro Royal (Londrina / PR / Brasil)*









Bruges Island / The Euro Royal (Londrina / PR / Brasil) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plas Newydd Path - Black and White, Wales*









Plas Newydd Path - Black and White by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Vantage Highway - Frenchman Coulee, Washington. USA*









Old Vantage Highway - Frenchman Coulee, Washington (Dec 2012) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









I Have A Dream by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/torsten-reuschling/14298890736/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong Bay - Vietnam*


IMG_7335 by TerryZaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vladivostok – Russia*


Vladivostok | Владивосток by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


St Mary's Cathedral by sylvain.collet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Santa Maria Della Salute by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia – Spain*


Oceanografìc B&W by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


In A Sleepy Canal by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhossili bay, Wales - UK*


Freedom by Malte Rasmussen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Corsica – France*


Korsika16 by Gerhard Stanke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place'*


gargouilles by Phil Camino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Nyc by Elvira Cabas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


* by József Pataki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_8552 by Antonis Giakoumakis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Mauerlicht_20141108_2527 by torino071 cl-photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln *


Lo-Res-D75_1725_712_6_713_7_714_8_715_9_716_hdr-1 by SANDEEP MATHUR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC01285 by sarah ellis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dinan*


Dinan by Laetitia de Lyon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff – UK*


Bonfire Night 2014 by Gareth Cullen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mer - Fort d'Ambleteuse3 by Guillaume Laloux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amersfoort - Netherlands*


OLV Toren by Christophe Aubin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


noviembre by Christian Solís, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
The weight of One Self by Jacques Meynier de Malviala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Skyline 上海滩 by Andy Kobel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
Torino in black & white by AleMex66, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati Central Business District, Philippines by Justin Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Mayfair Garden by Max Peter1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sergels Square by Murat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City in black and white by Andrea Mtz., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

white sand dunes, Colorado, US

Great Sand Dunes NP, Colorado by tyil.pics, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colorado, US

Cleveland Peak, Great Sand Dunes NP by tyil.pics, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley National Park, California, US

Route 190 - Death Valley NP by tyil.pics, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Argentina

Iguazu Roaring... by tyil.pics, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yosemite, CA, US

Missing Moon - 2 by tyil.pics, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley NP, CA, US

Twenty Mule Team Trail by tyil.pics, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

DSC_2168 by tyil.pics, on Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Singapur*


Looking Up by Randy, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Berlin*


monochrome by Marcello Zerletti, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*San Francisco CA.*



Golden Gate Bridge in black and white by glen millward, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Amsterdam*



Amsterdam Canal Lights by angheloflores, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*My city Monterrey México * :colgate:



Skyline Monterrey 1 by Victor M. Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calm Merced River reflecting Yosemite falls and the granite peaks on a winter morning. CA, USA*









Mirror of Merced by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco Bay Bridge from Grizzly Peak after Dark, USA*









Lifeline of SF by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Sequoia national park. USA"*









Enchanted Forest by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Northumberland, England*









Alone by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*West coast, Norway*









West coast, Norway by Vest der ute, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesena, Italy*









...quando cammino su queste dannate nuvole , vedo le cose che sfuggono dalla mia mente.... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yorkshire Dales (National Park). UK*









Howgills by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*infinity pools aren't rocket science, UK*









infinity pools aren't rocket science by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Paul's, London, UK*









St Paul's by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Cuaz. Arañuel. Spain*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20739071098/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seine Bridge Paris. France*









Parisview Pont by frank_w_aus_l, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kiosque à journaux, Paris. France*









Kiosque à journaux avec une jeune femme by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin - Potsdamer Platz. Germany*









Berlin - Potsdamer Platz by Marcello Zerletti, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan, New York, USA*









Manhattan by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









Doppelgänger by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palladium - The Euro Royal, Londrina - Paraná. Brazil*









Palladium by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paths at Plas Newydd - UK*









Paths at Plas Newydd - black and white by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frenchman Coulee - Washington. USA*









Frenchman Coulee - Washington (Dec 2012) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arena, Paris, France*









Arena by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wellington, New Zealand*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/emre_simtay/14343475835/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Indio face Mountain – Venezuela*


Cerro Autana, Venezuela by Simen Hovdkinn From, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana – Cuba*


Untitled by Jennifer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris *


Rue Saint-Vincent,Montmartre by Cadman Ilameer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mysterious morning by Malte Rasmussen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka - Japan*


Old & New (Osaka) by Javier López Raja, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dogs by Leopoldo de cicco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mando – Denmark*


Looking for seals...but not finding any by Neal Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome *


Rome by Jean FAGA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Dinosaurs are on holiday! by Isabella Z, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almeria - Spain*


60`s style Solvas visión. by La realidad es una ilusión, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
Figeac – France*


Streets of Figeac (France) by Sander Fontijn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Louvre by Vincent Anderlucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wanderung Pizol, Switzerland*


Schottensee 1 (1) by Nikolai Stahr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fresvik glacier - Norway*


Valley near Fresvik glacier by Morten Tellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Temple by Charlie Little, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Den Haag – Netherlands*


Den Haag Street Scene by And Hei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan - Puerto Rico*


EL CAPITOLIO... by JOSE SANTANA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana *


Havana, Cuba - Walking around La Habana Vieja by Sylvain Beaumont, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cañón del Sumidero, Chiapas - Mexico*


Cañón del Sumidero, Chiapas by Jazzy pao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Alone with The Winged Victory of Samothrace - Musée du Louvre, Paris by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF8829-Edit-Edit by jax_wired, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Carolina, US

The Lagoon at The Biltmore Estate (Asheville, North Carolina) by Ken Lane, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

Gehry staircase 2 by marianna armata, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

Złota 44 (#2) by Alexander Fink, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Making Waves by YIP2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Sir Duncan Rice Library.jpg by ___INFINITY___, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

A Shining Future by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Liverpool, England

India Buildings Interior by Mark Holt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

The Old Town Hall / Southwick by George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Samuel Beckett Bridge / Dublin by George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, NY, US

Flatiron District by Steven Sung, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap, Cambodia

Elephant Walk by Darren, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap, Cambodia

Angkor Wat by Darren, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap, Cambodia

Strangler Fig in Ta Nei Temple by Mild Delirium, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap, Cambodia

Crumbled Doorway in Ta Nei Temple by Mild Delirium, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Cambodia 2015 by anphalas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

New Face by Mild Delirium, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

tree by Joel Sow, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap, Cambodia

_MG_7059 by Anth Optic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap, Cambodia

Temple 03 B&W by RQphotos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodian Classical Dance, Cambodia

Cambodian Dancer by Joey Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam. by albert bakker, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Berlin*


T
he long goodbye by Mister G.C., en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Leiden*



Casas en Leiden bajo la niebla by Andres Guerrero, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Paris*


Rainy day Paris Pariscape Open Edit EyeEmbestshots Eyeemphotography Streetphotography Eye4photography Street Photography EyeEm Best Shots EyeEm Best Edits Black & White Black And White EyeEm Masterclass Blackandwhite Photography Blackandwhite Urban Geome by jcl_paris, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*New York City*



Looking Uptown by Mark Jackson, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*London*



The City by Karen Mills, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Lines by Kester Chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Marin Headlands Coastal Trail by Ronald Miles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Skyline by dɪmɪnɪsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Monumento a la Revolución, Mexico City. December, 2015. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
The court by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by moorebig50, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Fred & Ginger by Pat Charles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge by Aidan Formigoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Play your Part by Aion Mello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona (Spain): Metro by Filippo Bonizzoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan l'è semper Milan by Mario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Khabarovsk, Russia*
Chain by Svetlana Bogomolova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Place du Panthéon. Paris, France by Michael Vincent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Canary Wharf #1 by G&R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Monument to the Unknown Soldier by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5930 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rue Cler, Paris. France*









Rue Cler by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris Opera metro station on a quite hour. Franc"*









Rush by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Washington Boulevard by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9170749-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ankara, Turkey*
Baris_Kaykusuz_Ankara_Turkey_Kar_Snow_SB (3) by Barış Kaykusuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Black and White City by rj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Jannowitz Reflection by Doktor Waumiau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Part of the City by Craig Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
The Crossing by Nerissa Turner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
dT by jackeandersonphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Radićeva by KADRIRAJ ME, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.3.1.3. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Hidden Landmarks by Yannis_K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Untitled by George S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
5_DSC7668 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
companionship by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Taking a photo by Wilson Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
An Exercise in Geometry by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Reflections by Tomas Restrepo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Ilford Delta6 by Klaas Guchelaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Day 233/365 - snovy Kyiv in b/w by Taras Hrechyshnykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Puente de la Barqueta - Seville by Francisco Ruiz Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guatemala city, Guatemala*
Domingo de Ramos, Santuario de Guadalupe by Rosa Gatica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
St. George's Cathedral, Lviv by yuzefe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Dusk in Sydney by Tembak Hidup, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cebu, Philippines*
Cebu Street Photos by ralph carmen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Bus Tail lights by Daniel Urquhart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
IMG_ by Roberto Peccioli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Chestnut Street, 2015 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sana'a, Yemen*
old palaces with the yemenistyle in Sana'a old black and white, yemen, by Anthony Pappone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Sin City by Sorin Furcoi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Defense (Paris), France*
The break ! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
paris.... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*New York City*



WTC Looking Down by Mark Jackson, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*New York City*



Brooklyn Bridge by Mark Jackson, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Singapur*



Convergent by Randy, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Singapur*



Singapore Whites by Bobby Palosaari, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Moscu*



Mercedes CL night shoot on Leica T by Mikhail Kirakosyan, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Moscu*


Moscow-city in fog by Arthur Streltsov, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pinggan Village
Bali - Indonesia*


The God Rays by Eggy Sayoga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint Petersburg in January by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Skyline Monterrey 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City. December, 2015. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Sg 2015-2016 by Matthew John Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Lines by fleetingpix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
copacabana by elisa campos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
WTC Looking Down by Mark Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
South on Broad by Vince Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
people on Sunday by xeniussonar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
jump rope - Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris on rooftops, Place de la République by Flora Metayer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
City of London by Ian Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Fondamenta Cannaregio by Rob Menting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Silema, Malta*
Rock-Cut Steps by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Statue of Saint Stephen B & W by Tamás Kovács, on Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Mexico City*


To the infinity and beyond - Mexico City, Paseo de la Reforma f/13, 1/160 sec., ISO100, 35mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Mexico City
*


Mexico City by Steven Gong, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Monterrey Mexico*



Urban Landscape 2- Monterrey, a busy city by anamaldonadob209, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Conwy Castle - Black and White, Wales*









Conwy Castle - Black and White by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mountain Ranges - Sunrise, Mt Rainier, Washington. USA*









Mountain Ranges - Sunrise, Mt Rainier, Washington (Sep 2007) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma, Italy*









Caught in the whirlwind by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*inside tata somba house / Benin*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/abgefahren2004/12433652235/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
_DSF9650 by Nikhil Ramkarran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pisa, Italy*
PISA TOWER, TOUR DE PISE, TORRE DI PISA, TUSCANY, ITALIA. by LEON SETIANI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palma de Mallorca, Spain*
Colonia Sant Jordi 1 by Roque Ramajo Polo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brugges, Belgium*
The canals of Bruges by Stef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Taxi by Nico Francisco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Algiers, Algeria*
Algiers Street 2 by Air Vé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Quarter Life by Rodger Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Stretch by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Walking in the Rain by Alvin Sheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
absorbed in thought by giorgio klaic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Trying to see my town from a different perspective. by Kim Špiljak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.1.7.6. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Temple of Olympian Zeus and Akropolis by Tobias Van Der Elst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini, Greece*
Road to Mediterranean by Charly Prati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samara, Russia*
Untitled by Roman Gapeenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
La Saône, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Similarity 2, Lviv Ukraine by Bernhard Frank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana-2-12.jpg by Lenny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Black and White City by rj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Bouquet of Buildings by IAMMRKAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Untitled by Georgiy Gorlenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Embarcadero by Drogdon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Truly magical winter weather by Taras Hrechyshnykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kazan, Russia*
Kazan Architecture by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Hötorget - Stockholm Sweden by Andréas Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur In Mono by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
saigon Notre Dame by CiaoHo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Focus on the light in Black & White by Sam Rollier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Untitled by mahler9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Rich & High by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Walking the Dogs (3Week/52) by DuGarFoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
downtown #2 by Ahmed819, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sana'a, Yemen*
Old Sanaa black and white by Miss Blüeberry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai metro (Dubai), U.A.E.*
ACA_121 by Andy C. Arciga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
mobilemania by Lars Priebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ice Cave under Mendenhall Glacier, Alaska - US*


Ice Meets Rock by Thomas Pohlig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Spider and St Paul by KAP_photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice *


Dad and little boy by Laurent CAMUS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_0895 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sharp turn by Bertrand Mignon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_9528 by taktak.yassine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo*


Città alta...dall'alto! Bergamo - high town by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sintra – Portugal*


Looking down from Palacio da Pena by Giedrius Masonas, on Flickr


----------



## Crystaldrano (Mar 16, 2007)

*Villa Traful, Argentina*

*Villa Traful, Argentina*

Villa Traful by Matias Gazcon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Reflection of Shard by ironsod, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Shanghai skyscrapers by Anna Redaelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alentejo - Portugal*


[DSD3176] by Mário T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Sun - the Dominant force by ZammB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanabria – Spain*


Calle en Puebla B&N by joselu86, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Potsdamer Platz by bildwunsch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo – Spain*


"Oviedo"... by Ofurtivodalus.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


The Royal Guard by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capri – Italy*


night in day by Gabriele Moreschini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto – Portugal*


Os cisnes e o mendigo (The swans and the beggar) [DSD89609] by Mário T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa – Italy*


Pisa (4) by Jose Luis Ceballos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

[analog] Winter in der Delmenhorster Graft (4) by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Mississippi River at Vicksburg*



Vicksburg bridges by Stacy Holbert, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*New York City*



The Black Apple by Fotomondeo, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*San Francisco*



Icon of The City by Dan Shehan Photography, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Geneva*



Geneva Black and White by T.D. Photographe, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Melbourne*


Melbourne - A Modern Metropolis by Scott Olver, en Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

**SELAMAT DATANG** (Welcome) Statue Jakarta, Indonesia.


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

**BCA TOWER** Jakarta, Indonesia.








by Andrey,s Yelowish


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

**Skyline** Jakarta, Indonesia.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old watch in Buonconvento main street. tuscany, Italy*









Lonely Shadow by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathédrale Notre-Dame au Crépuscule, Pais. France"*









Cathédrale Notre-Dame au Crépuscule by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sand Harbor beach. California, USA*









Sands of Time by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Essex, England*









Dream On by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Monochrome de l'Oceanographic. Valencia, Spain*









Darkness light by __Caroline (Thank you for your comments and following)__, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dorgagnano, Italy*









... signs .. by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Great sculpture near Burnley which makes a fantastic noise. UK*









Singing Ringing Tree by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Humber Bridge. UK*









I want to ride it where I like by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*United Kingdom Cost*









High and dry by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bono, Morbihan. France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lesphotosdedaniel/19311991369/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago River Sunset, USA*









Chicago River Sunset (Explored 2016/1/25) by Megareds Whitehead, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frederiksborg Castle, Denmark*









Frederiksborg Castle by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The hidden bunker, UK*









The hidden bunker by Maz Caudle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sheep on the moors on the way to high force, Scotland*









Sheep by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









dangerous maneuver by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palácio da Justiça (Recife-PE). Brazil*









Palácio da Justiça (Recife-PE) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vaynol Cottages - 1906 . Llanberis, Wales.*










Vaynol Cottages - 1906 by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Little Tahoma - Washington. USA*









Little Tahoma - Washington (Sep 2007) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Light pillars, Roma. Italy*









Light pillars by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palazzo Donn'Anna, Napoli. Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/danielesandri/14178127299/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Hamburg 

Jungfernstieg - Hamburg by Matthias Kleine Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Chicago
*


Black and white Cloud Gate by Carlos Bustamante Restrepo, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Sao Paulo*



São Paulo by Gabrielle Didelon, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Abu Dhabi*



Corniche - Abu Dhabi by Suleman Sidat, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Montreal*



Out of sight, out of mind by hjl, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Toronto*



Untitled by Howard Yang, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Madrid*



Cascada de las Castañuelas by Mario Pedraza, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Madrid*



DSC07243-Modifier.jpg by Presence360, en Flickr


----------



## Vicraya2 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Tokio*



Tokyo, Shinjuku (03-11-2015) (14) by IZA, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in france *


La route - The Road by sylvain.collet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany – Italy*


Vecchi Borghi toscani - old village Tuscan by Massimo Nicoli, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









Isn't it nice? by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clouds above (Londrina-PR), Brazil*









Clouds above (Londrina-PR) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Path near the outskirts of Llanberis, Snowdonia - Wales.*









Path near Llanberis by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Sunrise area of Mt. Rainier National Park, Washington. USA*









Autumn Sunrise on Mt Rainier (Sep 2007) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma, Italy*









No climbing on the walls by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bayerische Alpen; Bavaria (Germany)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/travelgraph/14341979956/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Cager (Feb 6, 2013)

Source


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Cager said:


> Source


Delete pls, it just was posted by me, look up...


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clevedon - UK*


Clevedon, Somerset by Gareth Cullen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Titz – Germany*


storm study 1, near Titz, 2011 by Frank Toepfer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Storm Hour by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Barnetby – UK*


158910 Melton Ross by Ryan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlino divisa di un tempo by Pippo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taranto – Italy*


Peoples by Cristiano Drago, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


3 fishermen for 3 fishing rods by Ibrahim Lancoln, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rain Storm by Chee S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


2013.08.31 Heavy Rain (Taipei 101) by SL Liang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


rangs de salades-BW-2-net by Phil Camino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Face by Transformer18, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney *


Iconoblast_02 by Ian B, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Chinatown - New York City

Chinatown - New York City by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Paris City Scape

Paris City Scape by Benjamin Stäudinger, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Miami, Florida, U.S.A

Miami, Florida, U.S.A. - The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Kansas City - Bond Bridge

Kansas City - Bond Bridge by Jonathan Tasler, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Toronto

Toronto, Black and White by Jeff Tam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan from Top of the Rock by Davoud D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
STREET PHOTO EM SÃO PAULO - ITACI BATISTA by Itaci Batista, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by night by Sylveol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Silver Line by Jordan Dea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Italy, Venezia by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://photographers.ua/photo/963652/


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

http://photographers.ua/VR/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5951 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

rails to nowhere

Journey into the unknown by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Winter Gate by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Birdie

Gone but not forgotten by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hiking

Fatima Tre by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Alp Flix Savognin by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Forest

Go for a Walk by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Two girls

Morning Walk by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

big foot! run!

Nature Escape by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

big tree

Angry Tree by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

flowers

The Spaziergänger by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Architect

along the facade by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

windows!

Step out of line by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

playground

Just hanging around by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

building

Darkness Inside by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

underground

Fasten your seatbelts! by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Through the Gate by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

cable bridge

Crossing the bridge by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

biking

Passage by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

faith!

Intermission by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

forest

After the rain by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Africa*









It's Braai Time by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A pleasant Sunday walking on Baden Baden. Germany"*









Sunday by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking forward (California, USA)*









Looking forward by Raja Ramakrishnan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forest, the south east. UK*









Bend And Break by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*îles de Lérins. Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*









Dreamland by __Caroline (Thank you for your comments and following)__, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fiumicello, Italy*









...domenica sulla neve nel Casentino... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Graveyard

The_break_is_over by Yannis_K, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lake

Ard Forest Co. Donegal Ireland by Kathy T2010, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

DSC_3351 copy 2 by Kathy T2010, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Major General Henry Whites grave Lough Eske Co. Donegal Ireland by Kathy T2010, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

New York Architecture #224 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

New York Architecture #208 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

New York Architecture #193 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Yoshio Taniguchi, Cesar Pelli, Philip Johnson, Philip Goodwin, Edward Durell Stone - MOMA #41 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Yoshio Taniguchi, Cesar Pelli, Philip Johnson, Philip Goodwin, Edward Durell Stone - MOMA #31 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Lamela studio - GMP Genova 27 #2 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

New York Architecture #78 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Bern, Switzerland

Bern, Switzerland by Verena Sala, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Gorriones area, Fuerteventura. Spain*









Dark Planet by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grey Venetian Sunset, Italy"*









Grey Venetian Sunset by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Abbey Road by Nelson Gedalof, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forest (Unknown place)*









Just The Way Im Feeling by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Timanfaya national park, Lanzarote, Canary Islands, Spain*









Timanfaya national park, Lanzarote, Canary Islands by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Cesena, Italy*









Sottopasso Cervese , bene comune ... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dunstanburgh Castle, UK*









Dunstanburgh Castle by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Highbury, London, UK*









unhappy... by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* London, UK*









Mudlark by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bali, Indonesia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20420208745/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gray morning at the lake, Germany*









Gray morning at the lake by Oliver K., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aggius, Sardinia, Italy*









The wooden fence by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The long forgotten weir near Port talbot steel works S.Wales*









The Weir by Maz Caudle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newcastle upon Tyne, England*









Newcastle upon Tyne by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









summer girl by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forte Beach (Natal-RN). Brazil*









Praia do Forte (Natal-RN) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tree at Bodnant - Black and White, Wales*









Tree at Bodnant - Black and White by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mt. Rainier National Park, Washington. USA*









The Rising Sun Shining on Mt Rainier (Sep 2007) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Istanbul, Turkey*









Block by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cherry Blossoms in Saga, Japan*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ansonii/14166605095/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Prospect by Réda Slama, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice *


Si Venise m'était contée by Albert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


El camino del hombre recto. by La realidad es una ilusión, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kochkor, Kyrgyzstan *


Kochkor, Kyrgyzstan (21) by Neal Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam *


Seaways by Marcel Lodder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro *


Rio by Diego Araya Corvalán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague streets: Ginger & Fred by Eduardo A. Ponce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


photos C sabinpaul by sabin paul croce, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montreal, Canada*









Friendship by Nelson Gedalof, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Look Through Time (UK)*









Look Through Time by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arjuna temple, Dieng plateau, Indonesia*









Arjuna temple, Dieng plateau, Indonesia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Redichiaro, Italy*









.... world agricultural.... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bradford Lister Mill. UK*









Lister Mill by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*old couple (Iceland)*









old couple by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Hangman's Noose by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quiberon, Brittany, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19456383512/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Old Bridge, Somewhere in USA*









The Old Bridge by Oliver K., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Punta Aldia, Sardinia, Italy*









Seascape - tribute to Ansel Adams by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot at a wasted part of the River Afan near Port talbot steel works in South Wales*









Urban decay by Maz Caudle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newcastle upon Tyne, England*









Newcastle upon Tyne by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Emmendingen, Germany*









black forest by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia do Forte (Natal-RN), Brazil*









Praia do Forte (Natal-RN) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolbadarn Castle - Llanberis - Black and White, Wales*









Dolbadarn Castle - Llanberis - Black and White by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter on the Yakima River, Kittitas County, Washington, USA*









Winter on the Yakima River, Kittitas County, Washington, 2013 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Il fait gris sur Paris aujourd'hui... by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*out west (road trip), USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/stephanemtl/14135544980/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Calgary, Canada*
Peace Bridge - City Lights by Scott Bennie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Katowice, Poland*
Night Spotting Katowice Silesia Rynek Black and White by Marek Krok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Little boy's pet by Jesús Delgadillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
City life by Sergey Kochkarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
WreckOnTheHighWay by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Myriad Memories by Daniel James Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
The Eye by Albert Two Ingreso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
shiny by Ina Apla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
DSC03082_1 by Jarrett Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Whites by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro ... so beautiful by Yves Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Montjuïc by Fran Caballero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano in bianco e nero by Giacomo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
City View by Ian Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
CALLEGGIAMENTI by marco di maggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
2015 May Malta La Valetta Cruise by anno nuem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSCF9260 by Ji Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Symi island, Greece*
0162SEresting in Symi by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tours, France*
Hôtel de Ville de Tours by DENISDROUAULT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Fake Fuji Acros simulation by Fandango_1, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colmar, France*









Une nuit mystérieuse à Colmar... by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Encore une fois perdue par la France..."*









Encore une fois perdue par la France... by Pedro Albuquerque, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9150457-Modifier-2.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Customs House by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Not a pidgeon to feed by Cohen Van der Velde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Thinking by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
DBV004 by The_Urbanist_Group, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Gastown Water Street by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Flea market at Britanski Trg., Zagreb by Piyavat Saphakkul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.3.1.7. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalavrita, Greece*
Untitled by Tasos Tsoukalas, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

JAKARTA, projects


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Untitled by Georgina ♡, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Etzel House (Beit Gidi), Tel Aviv by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
L1001088 by Ronald Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Détroit janv.2016 by philippe martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
_DSC1663 by chet wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_3004 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Cross by Iain McLellan B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Take a dive! by Bepcun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Bitexco Financial Tower #2 by Markus Moning, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hanoi, Vietnam*
Hanoi rail&street by Marc Baertsch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fewa Lake - Nepal*


Fewa Lake Sunset (B&W), Pokhara, Nepal by Souvik Bhattacharya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Today no streetphoto. by Thomas Fading, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Severn - UK*


SEVERN by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata - India*


Maidan Fog by Dipanjan Roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali - Indonesia *


Stark by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aberdeen - UK*


Rosemount Viaduct Aberdeen - Silhouette by PeskyMesky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death Valley, Ca - US*


The Hills of Badwater Basin by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


The calm before......... by Timmy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Contemplation | @Santos Dumont Airport, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mesa Arch, UT - US*


Contemplation | @Santos Dumont Airport, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Rafa Bahiense, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kurnell. NSW - Australia*


inaccessible by Stephane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mesa, UT - US*


Beyond the Mesa by Rick Louie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi *


Sunrise Pool Atlantis Dubai by David James, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*Cafe*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Rome, Italy*









All Roads Lead to Hadrian by WestEndFoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another Brick in the Wall, Part VI, Barcelona, 2015, Spain"*









Another Brick in the Wall, Part VI, Barcelona, 2015 by WestEndFoto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Sans titre by Nelson Gedalof, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*United Kingdom*









Alone by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia, Argentina*









Ushuaia, Argentina by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesena, Italy*









... forever .... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ross Sands feels a million miles from the packed beach at Bambrough. UK*









Beach Tree by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Storm Claw, Iceland*









Storm Claw by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parallelism, London. UK*









Parallelism by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco-high contrast, CA. USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19672160104/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*









Nikolaifleet im Nebel by Oliver K., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Den Haag (Netherlands)*









We love cycling by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heavy flow (Unknown place)*









Heavy flow by Maz Caudle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newcastle upon Tyne, St Nicholas' Street old Post Office building. UK*









Newcastle upon Tyne by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









look out there by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newton Navarro Bridge, Natal-RN. Brazil*









Ponte Newton Navarro (Natal-RN) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Chapter House at Valle Crucis abbey, given a square crop. Wales*









Arches - Cropped by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfall, Frenchman Coulee, Washington. USA*









Waterfall, Frenchman Coulee, Washington (Dec 2012) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La Defnse, Paris. France*









Strass by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Gate Bridge selective color, CA. USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/m81p/14086370759/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Richmond*


Royal Star and Garter home Richmond by Kevin Oakhill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Placid – UK*


Lake Placid by The Narratographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Putrajaya – Malaysia*


side by side by sirman88, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saltwick – UK*


Dark Nab by Rob Knight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hope, England – UK*


83/365scape by Rob Knight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami*


2013-01-26 5DIII Deering Estate Miami FL 039 by James Scott S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Eola Park, FL - US*


Taking Flight. (Dedicated to Dennis Wilkinson) by Samuel Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*

_MG_6804 Boca de metro Sevilla de Madrid.jpg12,2 MB 5616 × 3744 by delreycarlos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Wavy on the top. #lgg4 by Bryan Evans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
FLUID TIME V – Aligning Paths by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Jardim Botânico by Adriano Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont Saint-Michel by Ian Dolphin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Hyde Park by Sergio Somavilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza outside the train station by fred sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Michael Becker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monastiraki square (Athens), Greece*
Untitled by George S, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

(3)No escalators: Central station in B&W, Arnhem by Simon van Ooijen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

King's Cross by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

All Roads Lead to Hadrian by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

Explored 01-02-2016 by Gagan Sadana, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Amsterdam

Bridge (Explored 31-1-2016) by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London, England

Toy Town by mike-mojopin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

burning man, Nevada, US

On the playa at Burning Man [Explored 2-1-16] by Eric Zumstein, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alaska, US

Returning lens by Jan Timmons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Lake Tiorati, Harriman NY by Robert Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Forest

The Gloomy Wood by Carol Crook, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Icebergs, near Elephant Island by tclemitson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

snow

Forest in winter 冬の森　DSC_0694wb by Shinji Nagashima, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Skyscape by Tim Brockley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iowa, US

BridgeFINI16DML by DIANE LOWRY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Røyksund, Norway by Vest der ute, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

These flowers are for you by Roberto Faccenda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

going down by David Cross, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Vézelay (89) by Géraud de St G, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

Warsaw downtown - explore 1.02.2016 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

European Capital of Culture Wrocław 2016 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sleepy Hollow, New York. USA*









Sleepy Hollow, New York by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking southeast from the Lake of the Woods: Tamarack and Echo Lakes on a cloudy afternoon, PA. USA*









Looking back from the lake by onefastbiker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plouguerneau, Bretagne, France*









Prendre le large by Eric DOLLET - Très peu présent, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris. France*









Paris. by Nelson Gedalof, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Ben by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plitvice national park, Croatia*









Plitvice national park, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesena, Italy*









We hope , the children , the future ...a new future !!!!! We need it !!! by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bamburgh Lighthouse, UK*









Bamburgh Lighthouse by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Borgarfjörður Blues, Iceland*









Borgarfjörður Blues by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Haunted City by John Patrick Allanegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La noche (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Cityscape with wrapped Nationalmuseum by Matthijs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague-15 by Myk Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid´s night by José Luis Álvarez Esteban, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro - Praia da Barra da Tijuca-5.jpg by Dieter Engerisser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#paris #france #streetphotography #street #photooftheday #photo #bw #bnw #bnw_planet #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #monochrome #monochromatic #leica by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
LUNGO LA SENNA by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Oxford Street, Mayfair, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Grand Canal by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Texture by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa Lake by Luke Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
#budapest #blackandwhite #streetphotography #bw #street #streetphoto #nikon #bnw #bnw_life #bnw_captures #streetlife #nightlife #night #nightcapture by harmyllion, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Istanbul

Istanbul black and white nightscapes by Altug Karakoc, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Venice

Magnificent Venice in black and white by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Paris

Paris in Black and White by jarro5ratuig, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Calgary

Calgary--black and white by Blankpaperr, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

london

london_in_black_and_white-wallpaper-1440x900 by taurus.mr_pun, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

leeds

leeds castle in black and white by fiona_60, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indiana, US

OTVR 3814 Over Pigeon Creek by Pete Ruesch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Glenfield, PA, US

NS 1070 West, Glenfield, PA by Pete Ruesch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Blue Ridge, Virginia, US

N&W 611 West, Blue Ridge, VA by Pete Ruesch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Kentucky, US

L&N 152 at Holton Valley Road by Pete Ruesch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Savanna, Illinois, US

DME 6055, ICE 6419, Savanna, IL by Pete Ruesch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indiana, US

NS 1083 @ Hatfield Jct by Pete Ruesch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan - PR*


B&W Sunset by Gerard Durieux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Calm After the Storm by s.yume, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anapurna – Nepal*


Southeast Asia B&W by Manuel Ferlitsch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Davodson – Vietnam*


Ancient Ruins at My Son by Nathan Keirn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Indepedence Hall by Derek Souders Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lençóis Maranhenses National Park - Brazil*


Trekking Day 3, Lençóis Maranhenses National Park, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quetzaltenango – Guatemala*


Quetzaltenango, Guatemala by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manaus – Brazil*


Manaus, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Gerard Durieux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perth – Australia*


Taking Flight by Adrian Gimpel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santorini – Greece*


Santorini 2013-606.jpg by Nina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago – US*


City Bird by Derek Souders Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galapagos Island – Ecuador*


Bartolomé Island, Galapagos Islands, Guantanamera Cruise Day 3 by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St John’s – Canada*


Cannons Black and White by Zach Bonnell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St John’s – Canada*


City Black and White by Zach Bonnell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dubai Millennium B&W by Paul Andrew White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Flying Sunrise by Simofoto2012, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dreaming of Flight by Michael Speed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan – Myanmar*


bw353 by Nadia Isakova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Flight over Mexico City by Artur Linkor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Cityscape by Shaun Pillai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw downtown - explore 1.02.2016 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nairobi, Kenya*
Nairobi night by Graham Holliday, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moskow street scene by Frühtau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Arcos y columnas / Arches and Columns (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
P1150534 by TheActuographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
In the streets of Gamla Stan by Karl Reif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
_DSC0693 by chet wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb16 X100_00x by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praça Tiradentes , RJ by José Renato Leite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Queensboro Bridge Black and White Reflections by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
36 39 by Stéphane Dégremont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Shard by Alec Hickman, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spanish Steps, Roma, Italy*









Spanish Steps, Roma by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Angela Song 2012, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Minihic-sur-Rance, Bretagne, France*









Ensemble ....jusqu'au bout by Eric DOLLET - Très peu présent, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*









Lisbon#39 - sailors by Nelson Gedalof, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barrier, London, UK*









Barrier by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Timanfaya national park, Lanzarote, Canary Islands, Spain*









Timanfaya national park, Lanzarote, Canary Islands by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
The Valletta Break Water - Malta. by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castel del Monte BA (Italy)*









Castel del Monte BA by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Downtown Dubai b-w by Martijn Kort, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eggborough from a slightly different view. UK*









Letting off Steam by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Borgarfjörður Rock, Iceland*









Borgarfjörður Rock by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach Huts, England*









Beach Huts by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arbroath Breakwater, Scotland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/grantmorris/19993663664/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Die Bank am See (Germany)*









Die Bank am See by Oliver K., sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma - Tempio di Venere e Roma, Italy*









Roma - Tempio di Venere e Roma by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









20131026-DGC_4423 by Maz Caudle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Derwent. UK*









Cat Bells by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









pic nic by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centro Histórico - Historic Center (João Pessoa-PB), Brazil*









Centro Histórico - Historic Center (João Pessoa-PB) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jetty on Llyn Brenig, Wales.*









Jetty - Black and White by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*December Snow, Yakima River Canyon, Washington, USA*









December Snow, Yakima River Canyon, Washington (Dec 2012) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Liverpool, England

The Journey by Mark Holt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Liverpool, England

Pierhead by Mark Holt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sinews of the City, George Washington Bridge, NY. USA*









Sinews of the City, George Washington Bridge, NY by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Al Ghaba, Marrakech-Tensift-El Haouz, Morocco*









L'attente by Eric DOLLET - Très peu présent, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*









Lisbon#34 by Nelson Gedalof, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Water Front Glow by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arjuna temple, Dieng plateau, Indonesia*









Arjuna temple, Dieng plateau, Indonesia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York. USA*









....dreams....come true ... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Power in the North, UK*









Power in the North by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









The perfect parking spot by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dartford Bridge, Kent. UK*









Dartford Bridge by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cappadocia in B&W, Turkey*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/celestino2011/20606616381/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Freudwil, Uster, Switzerland*









Fog by schneider-lein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Købenavn - Gammeltorv (Denmark)*









Købenavn - Gammeltorv by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Pauls, London, UK*









20131026-DGC_4403 by Maz Caudle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On a walk round Derwent water, UK*









Old Tree by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









weekend shopping by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Curitiba-PR, Brazil*









Estação Tubo Eufrásio Correia (Bus station / Curitiba-PR) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*conversion of Dolbadarn Castle, Llanberis. Wales*









Dolbadarn Castle - BW - HDR by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Homestead on the Forest Edge, Kittitas County, Washington. USA*









Homestead on the Forest Edge, Kittitas County, Washington (Oct 2012) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grenelle, Paris. France*









Grenelle 2 by tomabenz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*WALKING IN BASEL. SWITZERLAND*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14329476415/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Misty Marina... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


morning flight by Andrew Raby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NY by ninieuge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Random snapshots B&W by Jing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


FlightSim-19 by Tristan Marchent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Samurai in Moscow... by Batkhurel Natsagdorj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Susquehanna, Maryland – US*


Fishing alone on the Susquehanna River downstream from Conowingo Dam. by jrinker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pinggan – Indonesia*


Misty Dawn of Pinggan by Eggy Sayoga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linkoping – Sweden*


Through the mist by Mikael Järnåsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pinggan – Indonesia*


Morning in Desa Pinggan by Eggy Sayoga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marshwood Vale – UK*


Morning mists across the Marshwood Vale by grahamwiffen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corfe – UK*


No name required! by Phil Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Salcedo Village Black & White by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ardeche – France*


Mazan Abbey / Ardèche , France by Ben Witt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pasuruan – Indonesia*


The Waterfall of Light by Conor MacNeill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Fanatics by Antonio Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Fog by John Esslinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jamison Valley NSW – Australia*


Three Silhouettes by J.Shultz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malven*


See through you by Rob Scamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
A Day In Mexico by Daniel James Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Mist by Mike Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Croton, NY – US*


mmm… Steamy by Mike Orso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stoccolma_029-Modifica.jpg by Emanuele Vercesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hope – UK*


83/365scape by Rob Knight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Victoria – Australia*


Kanga's In The Mist by Nathanial Boersma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corfe – UK*


The Stone Guardian by The Narratographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
lichtfeestberlijn0279 by Patrick Van Puymbroeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Marco Petroi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Nave Nodriza by nestor ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Wrigley Building - Chicago IL by Meridith112, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
School Exit by fs999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Eye view by Mélanie D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venise : Postcard [B&W] by gaelmonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
vacanza di lusso - luxury holiday by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI by Ben Lomax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kapaa, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hawaii '15 by faun070, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
B&W Scenery.. by Aris Giannakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

Opéra Garnier by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

windows

windows by gilberto.gini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Four Views of Today by Thomas Bayes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Church

IglesiaPalmares.jpg by Mauricio Araya, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Stations

IMG_9312 by Alessandro Volders, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Cloudy street by Antoine Merle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal


'Strike a pose ... ' by Michael Hill, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Buildings by Jadyn Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Sacré-Cœur - Paris by Romuald Floran, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland, UK

derelict by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

P1050059 b&w by Kev M, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Train Station

New EntranceHDR B&W by Steven Feather, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Barley Mow Passage-6-Edit.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Buddha Tooth Relic Temple (B&W), Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

Just a corner by Antoni Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Water Towers by Cameron Whitelaw, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bridge

B & W Bridge by Gary Harris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

London February 1 2016 063 Regent Street (11) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

IMG_2760 by michael allen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Europe

Everyone in? by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Devon - UK*


Smoke n' Mist by Dave Dummett, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tranquility, Burano, Venice, Italy*









Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oberberg – Germany*


Heimweg im Nebel - back home by NPPhotographie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.-Malo, Bretagne, France*









Le pêcheur à pied ... by Eric DOLLET - Très peu présent, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


The human spirit needs places where nature has not....[On Explore] by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*









Lisbon#9 by Nelson Gedalof, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Machu Picchu – Peru*


Machu Picchu at Dawn by SnapHappyExpat ., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London. UK*









Low Tide by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calgary – Canada*


Calgary sunrise on a -25C morning, b+w by cmanders, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia, Argentina*









Ushuaia, Argentina by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite – US*


Early Morning Glow, Yosemite by BJ Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy*









...one click , in Rome .... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brey – Germany*


on a misty November sunday morning by Guido F.J. Ehlers - gfje, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hawthorn Sky, UK*









Hawthorn Sky by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Black Forest – Germany*


[ Black Forest Haze ] by Scotty, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mulafjall, Iceland*









Mulafjall by Oliver, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shoreham – UK*


Morning stillness by Tom Ballard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf, London. UK*









Canary Wharf by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Racecourse Mist by Sean Dunne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*River Nith, Scotland – UK*


A Misty River Nith by .Brian Kerr Photography., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Waiting in Elegance by Laura Macky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

(1.5+3)x2 by Tuncay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Church

Trepidation by Laura Macky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Almost by Laura Macky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Trailers

All Lined Up by Laura Macky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Before Me by Laura Macky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

lines by Laura Macky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

bwbuilding1 copy by Laura Macky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

Seeing eye to eye by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Mobile by .rog3r1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bridges

Tamar Bridges by Johntasaurus, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

ED infine il ritorno a Savona. . . by Turm 2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bridge

Untitled by Sergio Raffaele, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Raining

Untitled by Sergio Raffaele, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Untitled by Sergio Raffaele, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Architecture Mixture by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Back Street by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Den"city" by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

No More Place by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Tourettes sur loup by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kabupaten – Indonesia*


The Mist Fills by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata – India*


Kolkata Maidan on A Misty Morning by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cannon Beach, Oregon – US*


Cannon Beach on a misty morning by Michael Steighner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto *


The City In The Clouds by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Way to school by Heiko Herrmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall, Ontario – US*


Suspended animation by Dean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin – Ireland *


Bailey Lighthouse, Howth, Co. Dublin by David Soanes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver – Canada*


Misty Morning Sunrise Jan 01 2013 11a by Doug Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bargeme – France*


Bargeme sunrise early morning sun and mist b&w by Nick Buchanan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manama – Bahrain *


Sunrise @ Manama (VII) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yuan Yang – China*


Yuan Yang Rice Terraces by Jixin YU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Waiting for the First Bite of the Day by Les Abeyta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu dhabi*


An Abu Dhabi Morning by parvezgulshah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Teton Park, WY – US*


Snake River Overlook - Grand Teton National Park, WY by Taylor Baskin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morristown *


Morristown by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen – France*


Rainy day in Rouen by T.D. Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


10-29-15-10 by VaDimZH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestur – Iceland*


Hvítserkur at afternoon (some previous work, B-side) by PAk DocK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Louis – US*


Jump and Run by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


faster Daddy faster... by Thorsten Koch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Cityscape by Shaun Pillai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Coit tower by p2-r2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Remains of Beirut by Benjamin Werner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
crossing a road on red, Saint-Petersburg, Russia by denis selnihhin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
WP_20160112_08_55_53_Pro (2) by alejandro0669, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Before the buzz by Teemu Kustila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Spadina by Loren B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
P1311063 - Dwarfing Architecture by Syed HJ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal - Port by Alexandre Bergeron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Love is in the (Catalonia) air by Christos Zoumides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
The swing and the girl by martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Hayward Gallery, London by Dave Morris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Grand Canal by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Marching to a Halt by red_bandora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Metro by selvin kurian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
little sista' by Boldizsár Nádi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kings Park, Smithtown, New York. USA*









Dayscapes by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.-Briac-sur-Mer, Bretagne, France*









Herbes folles by Eric DOLLET - Très peu présent, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai*









desert glow by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









No2 by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White desert, Egypt*









White desert, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesenatico, Italy*









.....somewhere ....near the sea.... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Langdale Pikes, UK*









Langdale Pikes by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary*









Sáhor-leván by Noval Goya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Royal Naval College, London, UK*









Old Royal Naval College by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake of the Woods in Monochrome, California. USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/onefastbiker/19350988053/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pfäffikon, Zürich, Switzerland*









Pfäffikersee by schneider-lein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leyde, Netherlands*









Bar on the boat by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken alongside the river in norwich, Fantastic old looking building. UK*









The Old barn by Maz Caudle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sorrento, Italy*









Sorrento by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland *









Can it get any more cliché? by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Newton Navarro Bridge; Natal-RN, Brazil*









Ponte Newton Navarro (Natal-RN) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolbadarn Castle - BW, Wales*









Dolbadarn Castle - BW by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Railroad Tracks, Puyallup, Washington . USA*









Railroad Tracks, Puyallup, Washington (Dec 2012) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milan, Lombardia. Italy*









The Fortress by Dave Rozlind, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eglise Saint-Paul et quai des Pêcheurs, Strasbourg, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14329393392/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Boyshow said:


> *Zurich, Switzerland *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Bridge at sunset by fabrice tarres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hurricane Ridge, WA - US*


Anxious Mind! Hurricane ridge WA by Cyrus Mafi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valetta - Malta*


Monument to the Unknown Soldier by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monte Santis - Switzerland*


Monte Säntis 2502m, Svizzera, Appenzellerland. by Beatrice Pollini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somehwere in India*


Let the River Flow by Kausthub Desikachar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Once Upon a Time... by Darren Moore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zabriskie Point - US*


Zabriskie Point - Nevada by Cebb Photographies - NYC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec - Canada*


" Faith ... Opened for Business " by Guy Mayer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow - Russia*


Set the controls for the heart of the sunrise by .MRACO., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phelps Lake Vista, BW - Canada*


Phelps Lake Vista in BW by Matt Anderson by Matt Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manaus - Brazil*


Manaus, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin Skyline by Nelofee-Foto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amazon River - Brazil*


Cruise Tabatinga To Manaus, Day 2, Amazon River, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Labrang temple in Xiahe

Labrang temple in Xiahe by Neal Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Selangor, Malaysia.

Sultan Salahuddin Abdul Aziz Mosque | Black and White by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

The Batad Rice Terraces, Ifugao, Philippines

The Batad Rice Terraces, Ifugao, Philippines by Justin Wright, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Ribeirão Grande
Pindamonhangaba/SP
Brasil

Amanhecer by Marcos Simanovic, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Cusco street, Peru

women in a Cusco street by Neal Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Rio de Janeiro

Parque Lage by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Buenos Aires

Architecture Buenos Aires by Josadaik Alcântara Marques, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Ponte delle Catene, Italy

Ponte delle Catene, black and white by Matteo Viviani, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Street in ASSISI, Umbria, ITALY

Street in ASSISI, Umbria, ITALY by Rossano aka Bud Care, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Laban Dance Centre, London

Laban Dance Centre by Giles McGarry, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

All Saints Park, Oxford Road, Manchester, UK.

All Saints Park, Oxford Road, Manchester, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Bath, Somerset

Bath, Somerset by Tara Holland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stairs, Roma, Italy*









Stairs, Roma by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mouettes, gris et goélands (Morocco)*









Le Goeland by Eric DOLLET - Très peu présent, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ferrara, Italy*









Ferrara by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Doug Chinnery workshop up in Yorkshire. UK*









The Wild Sea by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint Christopher, Ushuaia, Argentina*









Saint Christopher, Ushuaia, Argentina by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesenatico, Italy*









...all'improvviso ...capisci.... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sgurr Dhonuill, Scotland*









Sgurr Dhonuill by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Stephen square, Budapest, Hungary*









St. Stephen square by Noval Goya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf, London, UK*









Glass & Water by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isla de Arosa, Pontevedra, Galicia, España*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19589675971/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pfannenstiel, Zürich, Schweiz (Switzerland)*









Fog by schneider-lein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken April 27, 1982 - Vers-Pont-du-Gard (South of France)*









Pont du Gard by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norwich church. UK*









Norwich church by Maz Caudle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sorrente, Campania. Italy*









Vesuvius by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









it's springtime in Switzerland by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia de Boa Viagem (Recife-PE), Brazil*









Praia de Boa Viagem (Recife-PE) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, FL, US

Miami B&W by Josh Churba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, FL, US

Miami B-W by Luca Meloncelli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, FL, US

Downtown Miami Skyline @ Watson Island, Miami, FL by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


rainy season by Robert S. Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


'Windswept Mane' - Snaefellsnes, Iceland by Kris Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anglesey – UK*


'Before The Harvest' - Llangadwaladr, Anglesey by Kris Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stremoy - Faroe Island *


Risin og Kellingin by Felix van de Gein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cherry beach – Canada*


Meltdown V by ~EvidencE~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skane – Sweden*


R0011196.JPG by Sigfrid Lundberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco – US*


Overture by maxxsmart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canyon Itaimbezinho – Brazil*


Canyon Itaimbezinho by Vinicios de Moura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Untitled by amy.herbs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Die – France*


Untitled by Ludovic Mazet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tall Tree by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*



雨に煙る銀の森 by kaori tamamoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape peninsula - South Africa*


20151004 Sudafrica - Cape Peninsula 0008 by frullox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
El Zócalo - Mexico City by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Provence – France*


Après la pluie by Marie Sbi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whistler, BC – Canada*


Peak Chair by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evran, Bretagne, France*









Paisible by Eric DOLLET - Très peu présent, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









acceleration by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Scape, London, UK*









Canary Scape by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Greece*
Underdog by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plitvice national park, Croatia*









Plitvice national park, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesenatico, Italy*









Cesenatico by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scotland*









Suilven by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest, Hungary*









My past, my town, Budapest by Noval Goya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frozen River, London, UK*









Frozen River by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dunbar, Scotland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/grantmorris/19802421254/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zürich, Switzerland*









Greifensee by schneider-lein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Firenze - Giostra con cavalli, Italy*









Firenze - Giostra con cavalli by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Canyon. USA*









GrandCanyon by Stefan Lafontaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tynemouth, UK*









Tynemouth by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athens, Greece *









windy day by Tobi Gaulke, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Estação Tubo Praça Eufrásio Correia, Curitiba-PR. Brazil*









Estação Tubo / Bus station (Curitiba-PR) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bay Lake, Florida. USA*









Admiral Joe Fowler by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early Fall Snow, Cle Elum River, Washington. USA*









Early Fall Snow, Cle Elum River, Washington (Oct 2012) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nyon, Switzerland*









Nyon by Dave Rozlind, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quartier de Bercy, Paris, Île-de-France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vince_ander/12571128094/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
#BudhapestOfinstagram #HungaryOfinstadram #Budhapest #Budapeşte #BudhapestNights #BudhapestSeria #Hungarmation #HungarmationSeria #MacaristanSeria #Budapeşte #BudapesteSeria #HungarySeria regram @ natgeo.europe Hungary budapest photo @ gokhanemreakil # by Mustafa GULTEKIN, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Chicago, United States

In the middle - Chicago, United States - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Kristiansand, Norway

Little Miss Sunshine - Kristiansand, Norway - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Copenhagen, Denmark

Copenhagen, Denmark - Black and White street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Downtown Boston Skyline

Downtown Boston Skyline over Boston Harbor with Nautical Chain in Black and White, Fan Pier Harborwalk South Boston Massachusetts by Greg DuBois, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Park Avenue in the rain. NYC.

Park Avenue black and white by Ken Zirkel, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Tokyo

Tokio Urban Space by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Shanghai

Urban stride in A minor~ Shanghai by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Oslo, Norway

Passing by - Oslo, Norway - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Kuala Lumpur Urban silhouettes

Kuala Lumpur Urban silhouettes! &#55357;&#56567; G6 Panorama by Geri, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Rome

Typical Street of Rome by Wojciech Toman, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Madrid

Madrid, Gran Via, black and white by Christophe B, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Times Square

Times Square by Anne ღ End of a chapter.., on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

London

arrival and departure by dizbin, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Bucharest, Romania

Victory Street (Calea Victoriei) by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Coliseum, Roma, Italy*









Coliseum, Roma by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Merzouga, Meknès-Tafilalet, Morocco*









Seul au monde ---- entre Merzouga et M'hamid ---Press L by Eric DOLLET - Très peu présent, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port of Rotterdam. Netherlands*









symphony in greytones by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waiting For The Tide, UK*









Waiting For The Tide by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Timanfaya national park, Lanzarote, Canary Islands*









Timanfaya national park, Lanzarote, Canary Islands by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesena, Italy*









13 10 2015 by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buchaille Etive Mor, Scotland*









Buchaille Etive Mor by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Budapest 9:00 PM, Hungary*









Budapest 9:00 PM by Noval Goya, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









London by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sermoneta - Torre del Duomo. Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18035607751/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pfäffikersee, Zürich, Switzerland*









fisherman by schneider-lein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millau, Midi-Pyrénées, France*









Millau - Panorama by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wafi mall Dubai*









Wafi mall Dubai by Stefan Lafontaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tynemouth, UK*









Tynemouth by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athens, Greece*









when the shopping rush is over by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barragem do Lago Igapó em Londrina, Brazil*









Dam lake (Igapó lake) by Marcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ferry to Magic Kingdom, Florida. USA*









Ferry to Magic Kingdom by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fall Colors, Cle Elum River, Washington. USA*









Fall Colors, Cle Elum River, Washington (Oct 2012) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*De Rijp I The Netherlands*









Old Dutch by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Meikleour, Scotland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/spigott/14322754584/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oaxaca - Mexico*


cerca del cielo. by Inés Ramírez Lara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lluvia de invierno by manolo fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Looking Up III by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neacola Mountain, Alaska – US*


Neacola by Christian Nesset, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague Castle and Mala Strana / Pražský hrad a Malá Strana by Jirka Chomát, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Puente Romano by Samuel Alfonso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Untitled by maxime_chagnon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Andalusia - Spain*


Panorama matutino by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Foggy arrival to Frankfurt by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ LOL! We post the same photo!


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Cabos, BCS - Mexico*


Cabo, Mex by Ricardo Shuck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veranopolis, RS – Brazil*


Rio das Antas by Lucas Brentano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Happy Skyscraper Day! by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ LOL! We post the same photo!



That was hilarious LMAO :lol::lol:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland – Uk*


Moody Etive Valley by Sven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
_MG_3819 by Roman Agishev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pacaya - Guatemala*


Pacaya by David Ascoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Foggy morning by Konstantin Tilberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Jose - Costa Rica*


Good morning Costa Rica by Armando Maynez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santona, Cantabria - Spain*


* Amanecer desdibujado ... Blurred dawn * by - Anda -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City. December, 2015. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Aiguille du Midi, Amanecer - 17 - 050813.jpg by Miguel Angel Suarez Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria – Spain*


40/365**Rutina** Explore (Sep 23, 2010 #397) by Mikel Alba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Some walk with a smile.Some do not. by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterrey - Mexico*


Amanecer en Monterrey (ByN) by Drogdon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*









repetition by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forest Ashridge, UK*









Shades Of Light by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kawah Sikidang, Dieng plateau, Indonesia*









Kawah Sikidang, Dieng plateau, Indonesia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesena, Ponte Vecchio , Parco Naturale del fiume Savi. Italy*









Cesena by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yorkshire Dales (National Park), UK*









Winter Tree by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Outsiders by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Silent London by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Soria . Leonor Izquierdo. Spain*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14547772319/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Salvatore, Lugano, Switzerland*









San Salvatore by schneider-lein, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken April, 1982 - Sud de la France*









Château by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torrent de Pareis Mallorca, Spain*









Torrent de Pareis Mallorca by Stefan Lafontaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tynemouth, UK*









Tynemouth by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Athens, Greece*









watching the akropolis by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Call-box (Sercomtel), Londrina, Brazil*









Call-box (Sercomtel) by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking up at the lighthouse, on Talacre Beach, North Wales. *









Point of Ayr Lighthouse - black and white by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The ski area at Alpental, Washington. USA*









Alpental, Washington (Nov 2012) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter in Monnickendam, Netherlands*









Winter in Monnickendam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*United Kingdom*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/polarisandy/14318848205/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Andalusia – Spain*


Amanece. Los Albaricoques. A.Olivares by Kio LoSa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valle D’Aosta – Italy*


Gran Paradiso 8:37 by Victor Gil, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

creek

House On The River by Robert Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

A British Mall. by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Dark Overflow by G Crouch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia

The smiling faces of Bayon by Anushka Fernando, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Archeological Park - Siem Reap by Jérémy & Marie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Thommanon Temple (Angkor Archeological Park) - Siem Reap by Jérémy & Marie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Chau Say Tevoda (Angkor Archeological Park) - Siem Reap by Jérémy & Marie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Preah Khan Temple (Angkor Archeological Park) - Siem Reap by Jérémy & Marie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Ta Prohm (Angkor Archeological Park) - Siem Reap by Jérémy & Marie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Bayon Temple (Angkor Archeological Park) - Siem Reap by Jérémy & Marie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Small Temple behind Angkor Wat (Angkor Archeological Park) - Siem Reap by Jérémy & Marie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Ruins by Luca Guizzardi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Inside a dark room in Bayon Temple by G-rom Flayosc, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Time after time by Benisius Anu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Angkor Wat - Wonder of the World by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Angkor Wat - Wonder of the World by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia

Angkor Thom - Angkor Wat by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Banteay Kdei - Angkor Wat by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Angkor Thom - Angkor Wat by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Standing Vigile by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Torre Latinoamericana by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
young and old by Jason Ghaby, on Flickr


----------



## pacific-nw (Jan 20, 2016)

*Early morning on the lake near Seattle*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Flat Iron Building in Toronto by James Whaley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by LeBrvn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
A Night View Of Rio From Santa Teresa (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
05.52.2016 by k88rock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Rambla del Mar by Jordi Manosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Old lady in via della Spiga (Milan fashion disctrict) by S A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Bandes by Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge B/W by Davide D'Amico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondolas by bonita_bonita_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Sales in the street in Valletta, unidentified people by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Reflections of Dubai by Brad Wendes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno (Crete), Greece*
zzcrète-27 by Laurent Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_8098_1 by Norbert Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Winter Moments by fabrice tarres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
interest by Vitaly Modlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ibiza, Spain*
Ibiza Dalt Vila (4) by Roque Ramajo Polo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Asmara, Erithrea*
Asmara / ኣስመራ (Eritrea) - Sweet Asmara Caffè by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Untitled by marine oak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
Turin Night in B&W by Sergio Tosi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur In Mono by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151107_0366D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Selfie by Diego Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
le pont Kennedy enjambant le Yangzi Jiang by mlig212, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9150457-Modifier-2.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Across by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
IMG_3353hdr-1 by Tim O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Boston by Marco Grazioli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Moments by Sorin Furcoi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sana'a, Yemen*
old palaces with the yemenistyle in Sana'a old black and white, yemen, by Anthony Pappone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Walk by mark james, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
in cold winter days (832) by mcavcar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Vu d'ici by Gaëlle Blancan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabudare - Venezuela*


El Manto by Lex Arias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Venezuela*


Venezuela by Oscar Leyva Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huaraz - Peru*


Lake 69, Cordillera Blanca, Huaraz, Peru by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisac - Peru*


Pisac, Peru by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC_8316 by Kristian Schuhmacher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra la Vella by batiste egido, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Scotland*


Edinburgh Bicycle. by Neal Fowler, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam cyclist by Chris Askew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
08/10/15 Benidorm buildings long exposures by dave harwood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
24 july 2015 Budapest scenic (26) by Billy Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Craiova, Romania*
Blind Thunder by Marcel Ionescu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ankara, Turkey*
Baris_Kaykusuz_Ankara_Turkey_Kar_Snow_SB (6) by Barış Kaykusuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Ellipse by bakunorthend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bari, Italy*
Bari by Pier Paolo Chini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane - Taken with a 1960's Vintage Camera - Ihagee Dresden EXA1a on Ilford XP2 Super 400 by Rachel Joanne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Patience by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver by Mike McHolm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago by João Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb - Trg bana Jelačića by Davide Caregari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Belki birgün... by adeo cordis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Untitled by Georgina ♡, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cusco, Peru*
Cusco City by Anais Champin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Valentine's Day by Juan José Carmona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
IMG_5834 (1).jpg by michael tadros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


Athens by Moonlight by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_7815 by Giuseppe Cocchieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_2963-1 by Antonis Giakoumakis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle, OK – US*


. by John Hornbeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin *


Bode Museum in Berlin by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


The Painted Hall in Greenwich by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha*


Doha at Night by Abdulla M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death Valley – US*


Dunes !!! by imagejoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cedar Breaks National Monument, UT - US*


20100921 Cedar Breaks National Monument, Utah 001 by Gary Koutsoubis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas – US*


The Venetian by Shad Zee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Marino*


A Door Through The Ages. Дверь сквозь века. by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Shops by Hiroharu Matsumoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Hardflip by luciano santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colorada Lagoon – Bolivia*


20071103 Laguna Colorada, Bolivia 015 by Gary Koutsoubis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ålesund – Norway*


Ålesund by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hola Senor by yaer76, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


. by peter runkewitz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Heaven by Arpan Dandapat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Terrini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Up For a Walk by AzazzelPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore people, Singapore*
DSC09792 by Bryan Chihan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC8017 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Puerta de la Ciudad by Carlos Santillán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by francisco muñoz regueira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Central region of São Paulo. This photographic serie I will try to show part of the architecture and open space that enchants me in this perimeter (the Valley Anhangabaú, the Municipal Theatre, the Edificio Alexander Mackenzie, and Praça da Bandeira). by Marcos Jerlich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Todos a gastar... by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
#FlyNYON-2016-WEB-6 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#paris #france #streetphotography #street #photooftheday #photo #bw #bnw #bnw_planet #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #monochrome #monochromatic #bnwmood #bnw_captures #bnw_city #bnw_life #bnw_society #streetphoto #photoshoot #photograph #meditati by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
HC9Q8684-1a by rod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Grande Canale by Tracey Zajac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
DSCF2507 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI by Ben Lomax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaneohe bay, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
KANEOHE MORNING BLACK AND WHITE by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

Lonesome | Day 194 / 365 by Marcin Baran, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

St. Giorgio Maggiore by Dermot Russell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Life In Nature by Max Gor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Vasquez 66 by Rich Greene, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Street Sunset... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Train Station

Pile à l'heure ! by Geneviève Ricard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Space Place... by Ralph Spijkers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Salt Lake City, Utah, US

Happy Valentine's Day [Explore] by Louie Liu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Aberdaron Beach by Ian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alley

waiting by Nispper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

High Desert National Park, California, US

Badlands of Big Pine by Dustin Blakey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Disneyland, California, US

Disneyland by Invisible Hour, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Disneyland, California, US

Disneyland by Invisible Hour, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Disneyland, California, US

Disneyland by Invisible Hour, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

San Francisco by Dacian Groza, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California coastline, CA, US


Coast of Cali by Lon Casler Bixby, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Joshua Tree National Park, California, US

Joshua Trees B&W by Marc Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Span Across Time by Lon Casler Bixby, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

101 Freeway California, US

101 at Silver Avenue by Andy Šedík, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seal Cove in Central California, US

Silent Forest by Lee Sie, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ulsan, South Korea*









by me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Skyline by Michaela Loheit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Sports and Concerts Complex, Yerevan by Rob Schofield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Wat Benchamabopit 04 by Marco Petroi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Streets of Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Minería y Plaza Manuel Tolsá by NOE PARRA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by francisco muñoz regueira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Marquesina by Oscar F. Hevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles Cityscape by Samantha Decker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
in.density by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Putrajaya - Malaysia*


l justice l by Hafiz Soyuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Blackandwhite Black & White Black And White Open Edit Cityscapes Street Photography Streetphotography New York EyeEm Best Shots United States at Brooklyn Bridge by jcl_paris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Horsens – Denmark*


rays of light shinning on a car by Neal Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels *


IMG_0478 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


IMG_0920 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Piazza Duomo by Walt White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Seagulls in #blackandwhite by Geuko Rooseboom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Free Will for the Masses by Christie Boone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


La route du sel by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sibiu – Romania*


White (on White) by DomiKetu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Still Paris by Kami_oO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Profile by Carlo Maria La Nave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sumbay – Peru *


Perù - Reserva Nacional Salinas y Aguada Blanca by Roberto Farina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bayas – Spain*


Playón de Bayas/ Bayas beach by Jose Antonio. 62, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
_A7C6756-copy by Catherine Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Westchase, FL – US*


In My Wintry World by Joe Steinman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waterville, Maine – US*


Mayflower Hill by Julian Boed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vic - Spain*


_MG_9041 by cesc casals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
A more granular view of the Bridge of Sighs by tji68, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada – Spain*


Plaza de la Pasiegas by Matthias Hildebrandt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P2020321 by Olivier Pousse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Sailing boat Okalani by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


ja by SharkiSS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat – France*


Les filles d'Etretat by Nicko91220, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville – Spain*


Urban Life at Sevilla by Matthias Hildebrandt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siem Reap – Cambodia*


Kingdom of Cambodia (24) by Yvan Demers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Skyscrapers by Nicola Cocco, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Tesseract by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Dutch landscape by Jorden Esser, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

the nightlights by Chilanga Cement, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

https://www.facebook.com/magdalena.roseler/ by Magdalena Roeseler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Burning man, Nevada, US

Playing in the Dust by Michael Holden, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

GR000007.jpg by Ryo Mukae, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Back of the cathedral Notre-Dame of Mantes - Arrière de la cathédrale Notre Dame de Mantes by Aurore Pinot Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Serbia

47/365 by Goran Mijailović, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Carton Hotel - Hôtel Carlton by Aurore Pinot Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The Alley by Guy Samson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

IMG_0046 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

IMG_0051 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

IMG_0055_1 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

IMG_0270 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

IMG_0004_1 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

lost in the woods by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

Russian Orthodox Church b/w by David Ziegler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

Bol'shaya Dorogomilovskaya street, Moscow, Russia by Yury Golubinsky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

let's walk by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

23012016 by Maxim Ksuta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canoe lake – Canada*


More by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Monasterio de los Jerónimos by Fermín Noain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon – Spain*


CIMADEVILLA-2016 - GIJON by Angel Fernandez Alderete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Statue of Brussel by consen81, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dubai Marina, UAE by Tuan Do Anh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mallorca – Spain*


Mallorca VIII. by SrleArt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koltur Island - Denmark*


Koltur Island by Mihai Florea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patras – Greece*


bridge over patras waters by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


Royal Exchange London, United Kingdom by Syed Ali Warda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Zerfraila – Switzerland*


Path to Zerfraila by Alex's Anderwelt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


build by Berkan Büyüktombak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


That fluffy ceiling. by Eugene Wine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Old quarter by Peter Norman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Houston – US*


Key To The Houston Water Wall by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The black roman gate in trier, Porta ***** overlooking the st. gangolf church by AMJ STREETS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Santa Lucia by Stefano Padoan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


what a view by van Skildery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignon – France*


Pont d'Avignon by Laurent MARTI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moskow street scene by Frühtau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


work is done by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monaco*


Monaco Hafen by Mirko Borgmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
L1030210 by Ming Ming, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Untitled by francisco muñoz regueira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Torre Latinoamericana by ARBuendia[NotPRO], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stoccolma nella nebbia by Camilla Sbicca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
IMG_4446 by Paul Mansfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb15 X100_018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Skyline by Abhishek Verma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Creepy by Sofia Di Lauro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Downtown Vancouver by Mike McHolm, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Roots of a tree in Seville, Spain by Davoud D., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

Sunset Windmill B&W by Conrad Kuiper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

6/29: Untitled by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolouse - France*


A380 F-WWOW by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Keberneeme – Estonia*


Kaberneeme by Raimo Papper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Augsburg – Germany*


Augsburg Bavaria B&W by matwolf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munster – Germany*


Fassade by Ralf Pelkmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


looking for Graphism - EUR by @ntomarto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sicily – Italy*


Untitled by AstroFail94, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake district – UK*


20151227_110527_1-250 sec at f - 7.1_80 mm_B&W by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perugia – Italy*


Tra Calici di Nebbia by Cristiano Pelagracci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Man vs Wave by Wayne Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Big Surf at LaPush by hiker1953, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Epidaurus – Greece *


EpiDauroTH by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey*


Nine Flamingos on Parade by Malcolm Carlaw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amoy – China*


Amoy's Street by Leo He, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales – UK*


The road by bainebiker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palangalenan – Indonesia *


_ASP1143_FF2 by Arief Setiawan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mons – Belgium*


lines, curves, .. waves by nuri senemek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
UNIVERSAL by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Crysler Building (New York). by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona Waterfront by Dom Haughton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan 2016 (1 de 1) by Jose Manuel Valera Merino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Alone in the dark by MNP[FR], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Londres by Antonio J. Benete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Adrian Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
DSCF2522 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
071-12 by Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bonaguil, France*
Château de Bonaguil by Frédéric Giuliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nānākuli beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Nānākuli, Oʻahu, Hawaii. by Inge Vautrin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5930 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rueil-Malmaison, France*

P1060266 by cilou83, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oresund bridge (Denmark, Sweden)*
Öresundsbron Sunset by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Londrina, Brazil*
Capybaras by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
Due / Two by Tudor Nadal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hannover, Germany*
Now what?.... by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houston, U.S.A.*
Houston Skyline by Ken Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isfahan, Iran*
036 by bruno amancio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Art House by steb.photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Self beauty photo session by Radosław Betlejewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels: January by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Casablanca, Morocco*
Casablanca-001 by [email protected] II, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valencia, Spain*
Untitled by Angst Vor Der Angst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
You looking at me? by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
Vistula River, Krakow, Poland by Çınar Timur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Winter Fashion by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antalya, Turkey*
Antalya by Holger Grosz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Office Jungle II by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Varazdin, Croatia*
Varazdin street at night by Silvestar Matejak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Through the Wire by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
IMG_3295hdr-1 by Tim O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Leica Q - L1150894BW by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sana'a, Yemen*
Grace Farms / SANAA by fengtoutou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Cloudy City by Rezaul Haque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Rue De Ménilmontant by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Le lancé de clef Pont Mirabeaux by Martial Soula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
l by Alessandro Floris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati, Manila by Lee-Anne Robinson-Godby, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Like Escher's Lines -Museo Nacional del Virreinato- (Tepotzotlán, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Gothic and Landscape (Zufre, Spain. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Decadence of Modernism -Tlaltelolco- (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Winter Dawn in the Fjord (Siglufjordur, Iceland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Gandia beach ---- Spain

Playa de Gandia by JAVIER MATOSES, en Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

^^WELCOME back on board!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Guardian Angel, Mountain View, Zion National Park, USA*









South Guardian Angel, Mountain View, Zion National Park by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loch Finnan, Scotland*









Loch Finnan black and white by 34spider, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cancale , le port. France*









Cancale , le port by Eric DOLLET - Très peu présent, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Netherlands*









vagabond urbanism by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kent, UK*









Isolated by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plitvice national park, Croatia*









Plitvice national park, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesenatico, Italy*









If one day you want to be a person , you have to hold in honor his own shadow . ( Friedrich Nietzsche ) by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Curtains for Loch Lurgainn, Scotland*









Curtains for Loch Lurgainn by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Some nice light from Walberswick, UK*









Beginning by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Bridge, UK*









London Bridge by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stuttgart architecture study I, Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/josefschmid/19824884092/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isonzo tenebroso, Italy*









Isonzo tenebroso by PAOLO PERCO, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Concerto for three children, Pienza, Italy*









Concerto for three children by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skancheli, Switzerland*









jump? by Stefan Lafontaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Interstate 90 Bridge, Vantage, Washington. USA*









Interstate 90 Bridge, Vantage, Washington (Nov 2012) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westerdoksplein Amsterdam, in front Restaurant Wolf build on an old train rail bridge. Netherlands*









Architects shared same Ideas! by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seaham wheels*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/karlkitching1994/13913437701/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma - Christmas Season 2015 by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manzanares – Spain*


azhar edit (1 of 1)-504 by Azhar Arshad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Amenaza by José María Díaz Martín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Canyon, CO – US*


First light in the canyon by Matt Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ely – UK*


Ely Cathedral by Phil Payne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kiev *


Kyiv, Ukraine, Dnipro river by Vadim Az, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount St Mitchel – France*


Pelerins by Eric Trehet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin *


The foggy bridge - Dublin, Ireland - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege – Belgium*


Pont Albert Ier by Pierre Lebleu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Szymon Orłowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glenmaggie Lake*


Lake Glenmaggie by Mihai Florea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Flying kites by Stefan Speidel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool – UK*


Museum of Liverpool II by Roy Smart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Devin Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Jefferson Lirary, Walking the Clock Tower by Bobby Zucco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris. by yohgphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
#London #blackandwhite #londonblackandwhite #_londonface #picadillycircus #red #routemaster by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
In pursuit of freedom by Villy Goutova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Silema, Malta*
Sliema seaside by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Down Town Dubai, UAE by Sheikh Mohsin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest: c'est beau une ville la nuit..; by Jean Paul DEFAY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Architect

CologneHansaring by Bernd Schaefers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

guggenheim no.2 by Dako Huang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Showcase by Jorden Esser, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

london-10-100216 by Snowpetrel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

image by Luis Iturmendi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Turkish Air... lines by José Ángel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Ripples by Marcel Germain, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sea Wall by . Gary Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Quebec, Canada

Wild Bees' Farm (Explored) by иɩʇɹɐɯ, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Italian Fountain - Explored, 25/02/2016 by Martin Havens, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The Grid ...... (Explored on Feb 24th, 2016) by Babar Swaleheen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

#bw by aleksa constantine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The hall

bw by samuel dorregaray, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

puente by samuel dorregaray, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

the dark side by Lukas.o.Claessens, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

desert mountain by Carsten Frenzl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

the way to freedom by Magnus aka MJKW, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hungary

An exhibition definitely worth seeing by un2112, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Ayr Auld Kirk by Charlie Kirkpatrick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Gran Via by Ana Maria Jimenez Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Courtyard by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

Untitled by Art-Ko, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Carolina, US

The Pulpit at Sheldon Church Ruins by gary roome, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Walking the Dog by John Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The Day of the Triffids by Andrew Ford, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Newcastle Court House - B/W by Doris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Victoria Hotel 1840 by Doris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Birubi Beach 2 by Doris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Street view by Doris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

20160203_5596_7D2-100 Recession levels in Queen Charlotte Sound by John Stewart LPSNZ, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Nugget Point Lighthouse, NZ by Neil Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Mount Cook - New Zealand by Hadi Al-Sinan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

The arrival by Tez Goodyer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Promontory by Ruairidh an Dorcha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
#chinatown #singapore #architecture by spiltrainbow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Canal Street, New Orleans, Louisiana, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
9¾ by Dech Asi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
The last days of winter. Saint Petersburg, Russia. by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
museo Soumaya by Armando Mejía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Danvikshem in Nacka, Sweden 24/1 2015. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Inside the new Library of Alexandria, Egypt. by Xavier Duran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto, Downtown by Larry Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
When You Are Young... by Auteurian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Parque dos Patins - Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
La risa en la plaza by Floriane Cornard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
"The Four Motors" by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Silver Line by Jordan Dea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Silence by Michail Iwanow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Angles by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI by Ben Lomax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania (Crete), Greece*
zz-Chania-0815-157 by Laurent Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kona beach resort, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hula by Arian Durst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Catch the tram by Claudia Schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*DuSable bridge (Chicago), U.S.A.*
DuSable Bridge in Chicago by Steven Sabourin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*
In der Speicherstadt, Hamburg by Herbert Plagge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chengdu, China*
Road Traffic in Chengdu . by :: edgar 37 ::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Noites Cariocas - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
National Museum of Brasilia by Victor Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore downtown, Singapore*
singapore by abdul jalil hassan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lione in B&W by Gerardo Tufano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
mosque by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyongyang, North Korea*
Cementerio de los Mártires Revolucionarios - Pyongyang - RPD Corea by pirindao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
The girl in red by Jon Inge Gronningsater, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
Manteniendo Limpia La Ciudad Capital San Juan by Jose Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Busy Town by chris.ph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
twin towers from KL tower by Helmi Yousif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Text by 4foot2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
liverpool from a distance in black & white by colin farthing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago River by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
chinatown family by Katie Zhao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Rich & High by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
I don't see the world completely in black and white. Sometimes i do.. by Raagul G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sana'a, Yemen*
Yemen - Sanaa by luca marella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Address by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poole Bay - UK*


getting wet 146/365 by Dawn Verdaguer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marbella - Spain*


Vencido / Defeated by Hernán Piñera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin photos (Germany) [City Clock] by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City 2014 (City Clock)-8 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City 2014 (City Clock)-2 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris (France) [City Clock]-5 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris (France) [City Clock]-4 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris (France) [City Clock]-3 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris (France) [City Clock]-2 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin (Germany) [City Clock]-3 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quebec, Canada*


Quebec City (Canada) [City Clock]-7 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quebec, Canada*


Quebec City (Canada) [City Clock]-2 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quebec, Canada*


Quebec City (Canada) [City Clock]-9 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City (Mexico) [City Clock]-6 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City (Mexico) [City Clock]-4 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


New York City (USA) [City Clock]-9 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


New York City (USA) [City Clock]-7 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


New York City (USA) [City Clock]-2 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Greater Los Angeles (United States) [City Clock]-2 by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


United Nations - New York City by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Mexico City view from above by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai skyline at night (HDR) by Michael Vitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Winter in San Francisco by Petr Vizdal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok sky in B/W by Stan Smucker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Monument to Catherine the Great by Massjayhawk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City. December, 2015. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Ericsson Globe and a cruiser in Stockholm, Sweden 24/7 2011. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore downtown, Singapore*
5P6A9946 by Philippe Paulissen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Running towards the Trees by Michael Tzacostas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Nathan Phillips Square by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Cooking of trdelnik by Roman Nuritdinov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Black and White Brooklyn Bridge Manhattan Cityscape by Rosemarie Crisafi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
La Boqueria - Barcelona by Dom Haughton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
sittin' on the dock of the bay by francesco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Les ados au lycée Fenelon by Paolo Pizzimenti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Loco 60009 | Waterloo, London UK | 1990s by Keith Wilde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
In Poseidon's power by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake of Ioannina (Ioannina), Greece*
Above by Makis Siderakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
DSCF3839.jpg by Andres Cortes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1039 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia --- Spain*


imagenes gratis


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black and white panorama of Malmo, Sweden*









Black and white panorama of Malmo! by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pålsjöbadet Black and White, Sweden*









Pålsjöbadet Black and White by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gamla Staden, Malmo, Sweden*









Malmo Live by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dramatic black and white Malmoe, Sweden*









Dramatic black and white Malmoe by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landskrona train station, Sweden*









Landskrona train station by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocks Hovs Hallar, Sweden*









Rocks Hovs Hallar by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Architecture of Malmö, Sweden*









Architecture of Malmö by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Malmö, Sweden*









Malmoe live by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malmoe Live Hotell Clarion, Sweden*









Malmoe Live Hotell Clarion by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old and new architecture of Malmoe. WMU, Sweden*









Old and new architecture by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landskrona-Enoch Thulins Flygplats, Sweden*









Supermarine Spitfire by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach house (Sweden)*









Beach house by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ale stenar B&W, Sweden*









Ale stenar B&W by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsingborg, Sweden*









B&W HBG by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Photographer in bad weather in Lomma, Sweden*









Photographer in bad weather by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foggy rocks; Kullaberg. Sweden*









Foggy rocks by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Courthouse Karlskrona, Sweden*









Courthouse Karlskrona by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old church, Karlskrona, Sweden*









Old church by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Södervärn, Malmo, Sweden*









_DSC6628 by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gamla Staden, Malmo, Sweden*









_DSC6086BW by Andreas Swensson, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Winnipeg, Canada*
Downtown by NILO MANALO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dresden, Germany*
Dresden in Black/White by Nana Asare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan, Armenia, 4 by Adventure Priority, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houston, U.S.A.*
Houston Skyline by Ken Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Jamaa El Fna NB 02 by A.Ouassif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tripoli, Lebanon*
Market partner by issam atassi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Unconventional by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Towards Southern Cross Station by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Caminando en Ciudad Empresarial, Santiago, Chile by Nelson Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Asahikawa (Hokkaido), Japan*
Asahikawa Clouds by Sean Slater, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Split, Croatia*
Closed In by jbkleash, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Stop Trident CND Demo February 27 2016 043 Piccadilly (3) by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb by night by Radja Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Cat checkup by Oliver Schnücker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Greece*
Untitled by Georgina ♡, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by night by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles, Ca by Rinzi Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Empty Riyadh by Faisal Bin Zarah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Cloud Source... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Saint-Augustin, NB by Pierre Paqueton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Seine à Paris by Yannis Tzatzikis, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









#eiffeltower #monochrome #cliche by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris Rooftops, France*









Paris Rooftops by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*silence before the storm (unknown place)*









silence before the storm by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning Tide, UK*









Morning Tide by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kawah Sikidang, Dieng plateau, Indonesia*









Kawah Sikidang, Dieng plateau, Indonesia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Latium, Italy*









Silver surfer ... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking from Crinkle Crags, UK*









Scafell Pike by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*First light at Covehithe, UK*









Closing by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Monochrome. UK*









The O2 by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stuttgart, Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/josefschmid/16181357004/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Olé - Flamenco Dancers, El Mas Mora, Catalonia, Spain*









Olé - Flamenco Dancers by Steve Whitham - BGphotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Versailles - Orangerie, France*









Versailles - Orangerie by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Petersburg, Russia*









eremitage by Stefan Lafontaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Prague by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









from old to new by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Londrina - Paraná, Brazil*









Lights vs shadows by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Murshison falls national park – Uganda*


Elefantes en Murchison Falls National Park, Uganda. by Raúl Barrero fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles, Ca by Rinzi Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Catedral da Sé - SP by luciano santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mojigangas by Luis Javier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


lunapark by Berkan Büyüktombak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm - Cityscape Water by Dr. Rambo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville – Spain*


A man in the fog / Un hombre bajo la niebla - Sevilla, 2014 by juan maria rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Finistere – France*


Entrevoir by Light_Dust_Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Pitt Street [Kodak Folding Brownie] by Lachlan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ablain – France*


Notre Dame de Lorette_DxO by Christophe Surman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aigues Mortes - France*


Aigues-Mortes, accès à la Tour de l'Horloge by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


L1005708.jpg by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
TORONTO by GREG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
167/365 - @ Praia do Leblon - Rio de Janeiro by Filipi Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Rosemary.999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via - Madrid Enero 2016 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo, 2015. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
rain break by Chris Borrel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Ladies and gentlemen: The Bride! by Matthieu Manigold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Eye by NessSlipknot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Royal Palace, Phnom Penh City, Cambodia

Royal Palace (Phnom Penh) (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh City, Cambodia

Royal Palace (Phnom Penh) (I) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Floating Village, Cambodia

Floating market... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

IR B&W Angkor Wat-35 by Cary Behle, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dusseldorf, Germany*









#lines #monochrome #dusseldorf by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Busy Paris, France*









Busy Paris by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









public life by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Cityscape by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ushuaia, Argentina*









Ushuaia, Argentina by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gallipoli, Italy*









Gallipoli by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ilkley Trees, UK*









Mono Version by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The fishing huts at Winterton-On-Sea, UK*









Outpost by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mont Blanc, France*









Mont Blanc by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown Halifax, New Scotland (Canada)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/halifaxlight/20163473892/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buzludzha Lightrays (Bulgaria)*









Buzludzha Lightrays by Steve Whitham - BGphotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Versailles - Le parterre d'eau, France*









Versailles - Le parterre d'eau by Franco, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heiligendamm, Germany*









Heiligendamm by Stefan Lafontaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Prague by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aussersihl, Zurich, Switzerland*









flowers and a cigarette by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Londrina, Paraná, Brazil*









Brasil Sul 2601-BW by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

De Rotterdam by Luciën Reyns, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Round and Round to The Gallery by Edwin Jones, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Puhsarang Church, Monochrome by Anwarrovic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Shadowplay I by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney, Australia

Spiral Staircase II [Explore] by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney, Australia

Spiral Staircase III by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Wilshire Grand B&W, Downtown LA by Thomas Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Breathe by Marino González, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

City of Dreams by Ray Yanez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Downtown Los Angeles by Armin Hage, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Wheel by Marc Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

George Washington Bridge by Radoslav A. Yordanov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

pyromane (new york 18) by Juri Meneghin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

CN4A0215 - Manhattan by Syed HJ, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

P1311063 - Dwarfing Architecture by Syed HJ, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Jersey, US

B&W by Hunter Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

New York Architecture #224 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Fishermen by Ilya Cherkasov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Bear Gulch Reservoir by Ilya Cherkasov, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Cañoneros (Lanjarón) by Camacho Joaquín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Siegessäule Berlin by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Espagne by Frédéric DUCOS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ban Ta khun – Thailand*


Exploring the jungle by Karma Jigme, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nevada, USA*


Welcome to Fabulous Las Vegas Nevada - 17 - Old Style B&W by rafachapa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Ghosts That Haunt Me by EMERALD IMAGING, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rodin's garden by www.betweenstrap.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colina Mountain - Chile*


I'm not asking for the moon by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jasper – Canada*


Glacier (Jasper, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essex – UK*


Rider on the storm by bainebiker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferrara – Italy*


Ferrara by Night by Andrea Baldrati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata – India*


|| The Shepherd in a misty morning || by Sankalan Banik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gerona – Spain*


IMG_05_07_2013_0031 by cesc casals, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gulfoss - Iceland*


Gullfoss (Iceland. Gustavo Thomas © 2010-2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hangzhou – China*


Hangzhou_Taken from above LiuHe pogoda by Charles R. Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Sg 2015-2016 by Matthew John Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Travel by ryan sheehan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC5783 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
en la calle. by Ian Cocquerel Leiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by Ana Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sergels Square by Murat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rail bridge

Casual Sunday. by Radulescu Cristian, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Big Mac BW by Terry Waggoner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ohio, US

Bridge by annem99, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Walk way bridge

Stadtbibliothek #1 by jo_web, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Max Ligtrail on the Tilikum Bridge by Orbmiser, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Golden State Gate Bridge, CA, US

Golden Gate Bridge by jordan robery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Communication by Calvin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

bronSession-17 by Karl Bergendahl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

New Queensferry Crossing by Duncan Simmers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Suspended by Paulo Valdivieso, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Grenoble - l'Isère by Christophe A., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Worthing Pier, rough sea by pooly7, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Carolina, US

Take Me There by AtomicMush a.k.a. gary, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Drained (B&W) by Graham Dash, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Under the BackBone Bridge by Alemalba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Vanishing Point by K B, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Downtown Los Angeles, CA, US

Los Angeles Skyline by HunterKerhart.com, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Sakura Chinatown by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Gothic Rome by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Havana, Cuba*


Caribbean beach series . Cuba by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quest, Ireland*









Quest by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*rolling stones covered (Unknown place)*









rolling stones covered by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Battersea Power Station, UK*









Battersea Power Station by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Women in Spain. Mujeres en España*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19242892544/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tryavna, Bulgaria. Трявна*









Tryavna, Bulgaria. Трявна by Steve Whitham - BGphotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain - Seville*









Spain - Seville by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ostsee, Germany*









Ostsee by Stefan Lafontaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Prague by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hottingen, Zurich, Switzerland*









Buckles&Belts by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Londrina - Paraná, Brasil*









Historical Museum of Londrina by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flint castle, Wales*









Flint castle by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tacquala Lake, Kittitas County, Washington, USA*









Tacquala Lake, Kittitas County, Washington (Oct 2012) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Typical Volendam street canal. Netherlands*









Street View by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Zealand*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sxbaird/14124149170/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The amazing and futuristic Shanghai - Shanghai Tower 上海市 - YouTube (15) by COSMOSNEXUS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dyhorlaey - Iceland*


Dyrhólaey by Ramón Menéndez Covelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newfoundland – Canada*


Nomad. by Shoestring Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camargue – France*


In solitaria by Lucio Blu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
DSC_0027 by tensilegroup, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami – US*


Downtown by Yousef Al-Khamees, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schlern - Italy*


Voels am Schlern by Martin Bär, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Entre Espinas y la Tormenta. by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Low Eighton – UK*


Angel of The North by Aleksandar Kumanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haedong Yonggung - Korea*


Haedong Yonggung, Busan by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto - Japan*


Kyoto by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


LANZO 27 by Gianmarco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rennes – France*


Old Rennes, Brittany, France by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai *


Dramatic Shanghai by Olivier Symon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deauville – France*


Normandy Barrière by amateur72, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catania - Italy*


Catania by DC P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puertolas – Spain*


Surgencia del Yaga by Robeck Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mammtoh – US*


Rainbow Falls in Black & White by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


L1005875.jpg by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Silver by Zouhair Lhaloui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall – UK*


Minack Theatre in mono by Nick Hill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


tubular by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_FIL9981 by MR_DLAllen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels *


Atomium by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


sultan by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Crossrail Tunnel by Amidared, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Remember by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Final resting place by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Castle by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Rockman by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Gunthorpe Bridge by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Trees by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Under the Bridge by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Final thoughts? by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Sligachan River by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Loch Lomond by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Eilean Donan B&W by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Bamburgh Castle by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Abbey Church of Saint Peter and Saint Paul by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Rooftops of Rome by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Interior by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

The Gondola by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Revel in Ravello by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Column kip by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Venice by night by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Silhouette of a photograper by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Foro “Mujeres: Igualdad, Poder y Representación by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Recorrido Pabellón M by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nuevo Leon, Mexico*


Recorrido Mototurismo A.C. by Adrián de la Garza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Howdwen Dam *


Howden Dam by Ian McConnachie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Shadow Form by Skin Soul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pacific Grove, CA – US*


Leaving by Zach Kaufman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lord Howe Island, NSW – Australia*


Lord Howe Island by Ingrid Hendriksen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribeira Sacra – Spain*


SCQ - 20160219 - 02 - 16 by @ondasderuido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


Estación de Francia - b&n - by Javi GJ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco – US*


bridge by dimakosmos addicted to photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Moon Night at Monumento a la Revolución (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skye , Scotland – UK*


Isle of Skye, Scotland by Bulent Acar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pereslavy – Russia*


L1004125bw1 by feerik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bernerie – France*


La côte de la Bernerie by Donovan heneman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF4474-1 by Daniele Berto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Hague – Netherlands *


The Hague at Night (Explored) by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city *


Biblioteca de México (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tequisquiapan - Mexico*


Catedral de Tequisquiapan, Querétaro by Jazzy pao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La vague by Denys PASTRÉ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Havre – France*


Pont_INSA by Clément, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo Mega blocks, Japan*









Tokyo Mega blocks by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Bridge Too Far, London, UK*









A Bridge Too Far by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Timanfaya national park, Lanzarote, Canary Islands*









Timanfaya national park, Lanzarote, Canary Islands by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Matera, Italy*









Matera by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arncliffe Dawn, UK*









Arncliffe Dawn by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fenlands, Ireland*









Fenlands by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence central station, Santa Maria Novella, Italy*









9.30 by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Animals by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View from Mill Race Park in Cambridge towards GCI, with the cornerstone Mother. UK*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/daseye/19419539833/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clumber Park, Carburton, UK*









Classic England by Steve Whitham - BGphotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain - Tabernas (Sergio Leone films set)*









Spain - Tabernas (Sergio Leone films set) by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt in the morning mist, Germany*









Frankfurt in the morning mist by Stefan Lafontaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Prague by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









rush by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Railway Museum of Curitiba, Curitiba - Paraná, Brazil*









Railway Museum of Curitiba by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rhly Beach, North Wales.*









Lifeboat House by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Moon Over the Saddle Mountains, Washington, USA*









Blue Moon Over the Saddle Mountains, Washington, 2012 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Empty gangway in the harbor of Volendam I Netherlands/long exposure.*









Boat Missed by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Under the border crossing point Dreilinden-Drewitz (Berlin), Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alex_k_punkt/14335427803/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
You've Got the Love by likedevonianrock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


tube girl 3 by Duncan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tunnel 1 by Duncan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Streetphoto by Gitt Lilianne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Ponte di Rialto by PietervH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_7815 by Giuseppe Cocchieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Countryside by Giuseppe Cocchieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metz - France*


_RVC8279a by leonhe2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


il parco degli acquedotti by simona paciucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Just the two of us. . . by Dieter Krehbiel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dornie - UK*


Eilean Donan Castle by Moira Ross, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dome by Elena Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso - Chile*


Valparaíso. by Ra fa el..., on Flickr


----------



## tennocho208 (Feb 21, 2016)

Stand Out || Ginza District , Tokyo, Japan

Stand Out by georgekb81, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai skyline by Hans-Christian Lövhage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Roxas Boulevard, Manila, Philippines, 2007 by Dave Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC6007 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Skyline Monterrey 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DF by Erik Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20160223-DSC_8302 by Sara Joelsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore buildings, Singapore*
A Block of HDB flats (Chinese: 组屋) along Bukit Batok Singapore #street #photography #streetphotography #theIMAGED #photooftheday #Instagood #Instagram #instadaily #ig #ShotAward #architecture #igmasters #igers #vsco #vscocam #igaddict #ig_global_life #in by jerveyn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
IMG_6986 by Paul Mansfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Close Encounters. by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Av Rio Branco em obras para o VLT by José Roitberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
FlyNYON-219-Edit-Edit.jpg by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Bird's Eye View # XXV .... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto ...., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Smile / 22:11, Always happy by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Tour .. 🗼 #paris #villelumiere #cité #france #사진 #巴黎 #日 #二月 #metro #metroparis #sncf #ratp #trocadero #toureiffel #eiffeltower #eiffel #tour #blackandwhite #jin #金 #iron #bird by Silvia Guillaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Catch it if you can by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Avoiding the Crowd... by Yngwie87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Casa Rosa by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Jumeirah Souk Madinat by David GABIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki at Night by sugiro15, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
freedom bridge / Budapest by Ercan Cetin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Los Angeles, California, USA*









#beach #monochrome #venicebeach #losangeles by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo From Tokyo Sky Tree, Japan*









Tokyo From Tokyo Sky Tree by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Sky Burst by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sculpture, Wroclaw, Poland*









Sculpture, Wroclaw, Poland by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Maria Nova, Italy*









... Sunday ... perfect for a trip !!! by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Henrhyd-Ealle, Wales*









Henrhyd-Ealle by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norfolk, Ireland*









Tears by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
three & wheel, Fitzroy, Australia by Ran Takeda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Reflex by eduardo gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Baloon by Igor Rončević, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batumi, Georgia*
Untitled by Mikhail Kryshen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salzburg, Austria*
Festung Hohensalzburg by Mehrdad Golagha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Ksenia Tsykunova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Hello and Goodbye | Candid Street Portrait by John Ragai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore downtown, Singapore*
Window shopping for dinner by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC_0634 by Daniel Eklund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Montevideo by Paulo Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Singel Amsterdam by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
IMG_2311 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
Just a corner by Antoni Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
IMG_20160117_0012 by Tadeáš Plachý, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
My Lovely City by 138photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Untitled by mahler9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On Delivery by Darren Keast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pause au soleil by Anne-C L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
||l_n_ll| by M Arscire, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Cure, Florence, Tuscany, Italy*









#treetuesday #monochrome #infrared #leicaimages by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo city view, Japan*









Tokyo city view by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Friday Night by Brian Roberts, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boiling mud, Kawah Sikidang, Indonesia*









Boiling mud, Kawah Sikidang, Indonesia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Otranto , Punta Palascia, Italy*









Otranto , Punta Palascia by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yorkshire Dales (National Park), UK*









Winter Rays by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*pyramid in Norfolk. UK*









Ritual by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Riga, the enchanting Latvian capital*









Riga by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Communication Breakdown by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Capitan & the Merced River, CA, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/onefastbiker/4271219105/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malaga Cathedral, Spain*









Malaga Cathedral by Steve Whitham - BGphotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany - Bremen*









Germany - Bremen by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney Opera, Australia*









Sydney Opera by Stefan Lafontaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Prague by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich. Switzerland*









Zurich. by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Federal University of Paraná (front), Brazil*









Federal University of Paraná (front) by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beeston Castle - BW. UK*









Beeston Castle - BW by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gold Creek near Snoqualmie Pass, Washington. USA*









Gold Creek near Snoqualmie Pass, Washington by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lighthouse "Het Paard van Marken" anno 1839 on Marken I Netherlands*









Lighthouse in very bad weather (Explored 13-1-2016) by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Myanmar, Burma*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wilson888/14312393244/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Seahawks - We will be back! by Robin Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Misty mountains by Anna Miglia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hamburg, Germany

Darkness over Hamburg by Oliver K., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

A Bridge to Wales by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montana, US

Upstream... by Fred Hornshuh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Wide by miannefoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

dt goettingen by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Truck in curvy road by Hernán Zagordo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

IMG_9796 by Alistair Nicolson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

BC, Canada

The Chief, Squamish, BC by Rosemary.999, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by ellenico, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC02806 by Alessandro Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Alameda.03014 by Film&PhotoArchivist, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England


20160305-Snowdonia-8.jpg by Gareth Hill, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

20160305-Snowdonia-23-2.jpg by Gareth Hill, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Stubbly Mountains by Jason Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Bisalta by Andrea Berardo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Barn... by Ben Jacobsen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Contre Jour by gibizet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yosemite NP, California, US

Yes, B&W but no, not trying to be Ansel. by skippingshadows, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley NP, CA, US

Zabriskie Point View by Grant Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uknown Location*









fear of flying by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Rising up by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berlin, Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/enriquemesa/19976099430/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spires and Arches, Lincoln Cathedral, UK*









Spires and Arches, Lincoln Cathedral by Steve Whitham - BGphotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain - Ronda*









Spain - Ronda by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cologne, Germany*









Hard Stuff by Stefan Lafontaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Prague by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









like a shadow by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago Igapó - Londrina - PR, Brasil*









Igapó Lake by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking from the River Dee towards Flint Castle, a CADW property in North Wales.*









Flint Castle by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alpental Ski Area, Summit-at-Snoqualmie, Washington. USA*









Views from Alpental Ski Area by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edam Black&White, Netherlands*









Hidden behind the Trees by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rada a Contraluz, Argentina*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/masanguinetti/14034077907/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bamboo forest*


Bamboo by Francesco Ciardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Esztergom, Hungary*


CurveOfDanube1L1009363 by Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Infinity Of The Night by Nick Hill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alberta - Canada*


Moraine Lake Reflections (Banff, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013-2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Fells ....4 by Roger Cutler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


.•° by The One-Eyed King, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


Весенний поток by alexander belousov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Movement_bn by Franco Nikonino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
No Parque Lage, Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Rosemary.999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La fête des pigeons by Martial Soula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Merry Christmas by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
A cruise ship in Venice ⚓ by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
encounter by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Étienne, France*
Renault 4 rally by Françoise Challard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown beach location, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
1 Beach Wood @Noon (poem below) by Mertonian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1543 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

last days of summer #492 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Ross C63 B/W by Himmat Rama, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

#travel #china #D800 #nikon #night #street #document #B&W #blackandwhite by ryan wang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Vieille voiture IMGP2179NBx by ★ Ours En Retraite ★, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

DSC09870 by Moodycamera Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Old Mercedes Benz. by Jan Hartmann, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cuba

One cool ride by Sakari Pönniö, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ford

Nice old Ford in b&w by Ronald Hogenboom, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

London March 2016 by Jane Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg – Germany*


Hauptkirche St. Michaelis Hamburg by Sven Guder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carpentras – France*


cathédrale de Carpentras by tristan.m84, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Canyon , AZ – US*


Untitled by Donald Palansky photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Somewhere in Norway*_


Haraldshaugen , the final rest for a Viking King by Leif Bråtveit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


lasset by yoann assoun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris *


Paris by night B&W by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


i tetti del colle by Marco Damilano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York *


Financial District by Bibek Singh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Road to St Pauls by GORDON TERRY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


BILD4050 by xr Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glastonbury – UK*


St. Michael's by ~ Darkscapes ~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quetzaltenango – Guatemala*


El Teatro by Caos González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia *


Inside the Cathedral. by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Saint Eloi (Dunkerque) by Edouard Desreumaux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


let's play with birds. by Matthias Dengler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Abercrombie, Ginza. by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg - France*


Strasbourg by ahmet kilci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong Harbor by Robert Sereci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund @ Night (Shanghai) (I) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


S0151700 by Jim Brokensha, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


IN THESE STONES HORIZONS SING by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Rappel Eiffel (Selective Colouring Edit) by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Down and Out in Paris by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Man Walking Along the Railroad Tracks by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Radisson Blu Hotel, Cardiff (Edit) by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Flying Grayscale by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Anywhere can be pretty at the right moment by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


Norwegian Church, Cardiff Bay by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Wales, UK*


The Whisper is Louder than the Shout! by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Holland, Netherlands*


Amsterdam Scenes by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Holland, Netherlands*


Amsterdam From Aove by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Holland, Netherlands*


Waiting Time by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Telaviv beach volleyball, Isreal*









#telaviv #beachvolleyball #monochrome by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris - Grand Palais Lights by night, France*









Paris - Grand Palais Lights by night by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manchester Street Power Station, Providence, Rhode Island. USA*









Pigs on the Wing 3 by Michael Walsh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lanzarote, Canary Islands*









Lanzarote, Canary Islands by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nardo' Centrale, Italy*









Nardo' Centrale by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The bridge to Carlton, UK*









The bridge to Carlton by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Undercurrents by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the former harbor of Schokland--for thousands of years an inhabited island, until the surrounding sea was made into new land, the Noordoost polder. First UN World Heritage Site in The Netherlands*









lost island by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*North Downs, Kent, England (UK)*









North Downs by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London - City View. UK*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kahali/17383592091/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Anston Stones - Under A57, England (UK)*









Anston Stones - Under A57 by Steve Whitham - BGphotography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belgium - Bruxelles*









Belgium - Bruxelles by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfall Yellowstone NP, Wyoming. USA*









Waterfall Yellowstone NP by Stefan Lafontaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Prague by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









aqua alta by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*American Airlines, Sao Paulo, Brazil*









American Airlines by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the side of Moel Lys-y-coed, part of the Moel Famau park, Wales.*









The path and the clouds by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Fork of the Snoqualmie River. USA*









South Fork of the Snoqualmie River. by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torre de Belem Lisbon, Portugal*









Torre de Belem Lisboa by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Loch Muick, Scotland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dazza1040/14309064745/in/[email protected]/


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

New York City


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


the dome by The Freelens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


MI_8132 by Ivano Di Benedetto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ancona - Italy*


Il Passetto by Cinema Rial, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kansas – US*


Kansas? YES, Kansas by Tammie Dooley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gothenburg – Sweden*


Gothenburg by Simon Clare, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Hamburg by Niels Gandraß, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Untitled by Magdalena Roeseler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


Murbles. by Spiros Loukopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Harris Island – UK*


trying to solve a Hebridean bog puzzle ... by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


Barcelona by 衰尾道人 www.ethanleephoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vicugna vicugna by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto – Portugal*


Ponte Luis I Bridge by Sergio TB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loreto – Italy *


I wish... (14621) by Danilo Antonini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden – Germany*


Barockviertel District by Ben Travel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


70/365 by Savvy Gao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Brooklyn NYC by emily patrician, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath – UK*


chapel in bath by Settlement Group, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Liberty bridge by Efren Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Galiza – Spain*


Ballet (IV, digamos) by xose carlos mosquera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sharjah – UAE*


Russian Church In Monochrome by Matthew Syriac Elias, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Stairway by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Stairway by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Fornebu by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Statoil Headquarter by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Statoil Headquarter by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

The rooftops of Rome 3 by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Santa Maria Di Castellabate by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Santa Maria Di Castellabate by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

St. Peter's Basilica by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Svolvær, Lofoten by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Svolvær, Lofoten by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Svolvær, Lofoten by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Piazza Navona by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Piazza Navona by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

St. Peter's Basilica, Tiber, Rome, Italy by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Ishavskatedralen Tromsø by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Monumento Nazionale a Vittorio Emanuele II by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

S. Marcello al Corso by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Stairway by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Piazza Navona by Carsten Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


Barcelona : En terrasse de la Casa Batllo, les scuptures de Gaudi... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bus by Darijan Mihajlovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ngorongoro – Tanzania*


Ngorongoro, Tanzania - Say Cheese by Regan Gilder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


Copenhagen - B/W by Frank Paul Silye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valetta – Malta*


A Pattern by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris la Défense by Panoussiadis., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yokohama – Japan*


Yokohama - where the ducks go to sleep by Paulo Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rowena Crest , OR – US*


Rowena by Greg Hanover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool – UK*


Liverbuilding by James Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan *


DeFocus - Milan by Giovanni Benevento, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Bretton – UK*


Double Take, or "Do these shoes make my feet look big?" by Carl Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayutthaya, Thailand*


Ayutthaya, Thailand by Juan Antonio F. Segal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bennington, VT – US*


Difference of Opinion by Translatomatic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney *


20160308 144vb by Ron Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyrenia – Cyprus*


Mosque in Kyrenia cyprus by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt Rush Hour by Sebastian König, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Animals*


Untitled by S.McWilliam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


isn't she lovely? by Nancy Hoedemaekers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ille D’Aix - France*


Rivage IMGP1051NBxx by ★ Ours En Retraite ★, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome *


False Appreances by Anton Andreev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore downtown, Singapore*
Singapore ice cream culture by lovedove_ken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Beyond by Shubhankar Saha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Gateway by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok by Andreas Müller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
IMG_8778 by Nick Kiselev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The day the music stopped by Timothy Neesam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
shiny by Ina Apla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
Station Luik-Guillemins by Peter IJdema, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Shadows by Jadyn Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Paige by Dimitrije Antonijevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Ellos by eduardo gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Airport Square Hotel by Orion Alexis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Apples by Igor Rončević, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
İSTANBUL by ali dönmez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gerolimenas (Peloponnese), Greece*
Παρέα στην ταβέρνα by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Too loud by Jim Makos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
those birds again by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zanzibar, Tanzania*
TDR_7968 by Tomasz TDF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
DeFocus - Milan by Giovanni Benevento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Trumpeldor / Herbert Samuel Street, Tel Aviv by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Walking down Defensa street by Mario Donati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Give way to the lady.. by Jenny NLF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*
Family time by chat des Balkans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Odessa by Simon Clare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ngorongoro, Tanzania*
Ngorongoro, Tanzania - Say Cheese by Regan Gilder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Siracuses (Cisily), Italy*
romanella by federico scopinich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Bajando a Lavapies by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vladivostok, Russia*
Someone shares that he has by Roman PS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Untitled by Borripun Ritthagol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Untitled by David Davidoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Untitled by Fred Stampach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Worth the wait by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Week 5 - B&W Landscape by Adam Hoke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Columbus In Black & White by JT Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
I don't see the world completely in black and white. Sometimes i do.. by Raagul G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sana'a, Yemen*
Pomegranate Seller, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dancing Marina... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
BLACK & WHITE A PARIS.... by Irene ♥´¨`♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
dog by Malcolm, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv, Ukraine*









http://photographers.ua/photo/lvivskiy-tramvay-976607/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw downtown - explore 1.02.2016 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Morning, Shanghai! by ...Iwonttell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Frozen Neva river, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Skyline Monterrey 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
dog life, mexico city by Alexey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Bellmansgatan 1 - Mikael Blomkvist’s Apartment, HFF!! by Paulina Jackiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
Amorosa Guadalajara | Loving Guadalajara by Carlos Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore's skypark, Singapore*
skypark by Michelle H. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Winter Proof Parking by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
In Like a Lion by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praga by Philippe Modolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Previsão do tempo: O tempo voa! by Valesca Vigna, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Mazarrón --- Spain*

Minas de Mazarrón 1 by Ginés Sánchez, en Flickr

Mazarrón -- Spain


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Staten Island Ferry Whitehall Terminal by Clément Leca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Urb14 D700_820 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Different Milan by danieltimisphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
I found myself in my melodies by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Eirik Holmøyvik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Cafés by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Emirate which never stops growing! ❤ #dubai #uae #architecture #architecturalphotography #dubaitag #dubaiinstagram #dubaicity by Pratik Sanghvi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Samos (Samos island), Greece*
Pythagoras Square by Nikolaos Housas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crystal Palace Park, UK*









Crystal Palace Park by V, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, 2016. by lbdesimon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal - Aveiro*









Portugal - Aveiro by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Turtle, Snorkeling Barbados*









Turtle by Stefan Lafontaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Prague by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bijouterie, Zurich, Switzerland*









Bijouterie by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Cruz Cabrália - BA, Brazil*









In a distant place by ℳarcelo Guerra, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carrickfergus Castle from the car park. Ireland*









Carrickfergus Castle by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grain Silo, Ellensburg, Washington, USA*









Grain Silo, Ellensburg, Washington, 2011 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stairs, Secily, Italy*









Stairs by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Darjeeling, West bengal, India*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sougatasinha/14242569485/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Marco, Venice, Italy*









#monochrome #traffic by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place du Général Gouraud -Black and White Glowing night, Paris, France*









Place du Général Gouraud -Black and White Glowing night by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Little Compton, Rhode Island, USA*









Sunrise over Sakonnet Lighthouse by Michael Walsh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*









Buenos Aires, Argentina by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stazione Nardo' Centrale, Italy*









Stazione Nardo' Centrale by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yorkshire Dales (National Park), UK*









flicker photos.jpg by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chivalry, Suffolk, UK*









Chivalry by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Segovia, Spain*









the shadow cast by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Low Key, UK*









horse by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Near and Far Alike, Scotland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/grantmorris/19985741112/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monte Carlo by Roberta Salamone Photography, on Flickr


----------



## sochomakaron (Nov 16, 2005)

Gdańsk, Poland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Anchorage (Alaska), U.S.A.*
The Inlet Tower by Timothy Webb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
BOTEL MATYLDA | MASARYKOVO NABR. by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
_IGP9257 by Joffrey BENEDIC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Oriental Umbrella by Mike Cipriano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
With Love from old Istanbul by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


usedToLoveTheRainbow by Nicola B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Le Pont Raymond Barre,Lyon again by __Caroline (Thank you for your comments and following)__, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Untitled by Nikos Konidaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi (Temple of Apollo), Greece*
Delphi Temple of Apollo 1 by Phillip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania (Crete), Greece*
zz-Chania-0815-147 by Laurent Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mambasa - Congo*


Mambasa Rain Forest by Mohammad Saiful Islam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Untitled by yuzefe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benidorm - Spain*


Playa del Rincón de Loix por la tarde./ Rincon de Loix Beach in the afternoon. by Recesvintus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Egirdir - Turkey*


Eğirdir viaduct Turkey 24 September 1990 by loose_grip_99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Cloudy Shanghai by Patrick-Leigh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tomsk, Russia*
DSC_4667 by Anton K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Instagram husband by Oksana Bukovska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Up For a Walk by AzazzelPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madeira - Portugal*


Madiera Northern Coast from Punta de Sao Lourenço. Costa norte de Madeira desde Punta de San Lorenzo. by J. A. Alcaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batumi, Georgia*
Snow and the Black Sea - Batumi, Georgia [3910x2931] by AppleTV ScreenSaver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
b&w by Darek Drapala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore downtown, Singapore*
. by Darek Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
B&W_024 by Oliver Graf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Black And White Copp's Hill Burying Grounds by Matthew Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
downtown #3 by Ahmed819, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
King Abdullah Financial District by Abdullah Alrasheed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
View to Emirates Towers from 2nd December Street by Michael Reiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Laura Minsk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Laura Minsk, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Urban Bikers f/4, 1/250 sec., ISO 100, 24mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sicily, Italy*


Syracuse Cathedral - Temple of Athena f/2.8, 1/500 sec., ISO 100, 40mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Modern Curves f/1.8, 1/500 sec., ISO100, 24mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rails f/4.5, 1/800 sec., ISO 100, 22mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Work in progress f/1.4, 1/250 sec., ISO 100, 50mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


Mumok f/16, 1/20 sec., ISO 100, 24mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Triangle Reflection f/3.5, 1/320 sec., 10mm, ISO 400 by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


What are you looking for? f/1.8, 1/800 sec., ISO 100, 50mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Tree Trunk f/9, 1/400 sec., ISO 100, 50mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Bridge to the future f/1.8, 1/250 sec., ISO 100, 24mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Posing for him f/4.5, 1/25 sec., ISO 100, 20mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Morocco*


Eco friendly f/4.5, 1/250 sec., ISO 100, 22mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


#miafair #mia #blackandwhite #black #white #city #milan #street #photography #urban by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


A shadowmoor f/2.0, 1/500 sec., ISO 100, 24mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Footstep by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Walk in Web by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar

Italy in the Middle East by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar

Doha Magic by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar

Artificial Venice by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar

Souq Perspective No.1 by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


BNMQ - GETTY.10 by Rafael Bojorquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sonora, Mexico*


Modernismo en el desierto by Rafael Bojorquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sonora, Mexico*


Stadt Ruhe by Rafael Bojorquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A los cielos by Rafael Bojorquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cuadro de fachada by Rafael Bojorquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


BNAR - UCSD.4 by Rafael Bojorquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


BNAR - GETTY.6 by Rafael Bojorquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


BNAR - GETTY.4 by Rafael Bojorquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


BNMQ - GETTY.7 by Rafael Bojorquez, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


BNAR - GETTY.2 by Rafael Bojorquez, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









#water #fountain #Venice by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orsay by night, Paris, france*









Orsay by night by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A gulp of cormorants off of Sakonnet Point, Little Compton, Rhode Island. USA*









You can't sit still for 53 seconds? by Michael Walsh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lanzarote, Canary Islands*









Lanzarote, Canary Islands by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


up to Jungfrau/BW/in the background you See Mönch"/Berner Oberland/Suisse by Thomas Engl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by ellenico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


GOTHAM.. by Lukas Piel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Untitled by Hayrettins Profile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugano - Switzerland*


San Salvatore by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grainau – Germany*


Grainau / Garmisch Partenkirchen by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


desperate dan's dog, dundee by i was carried to ohio on a swarm of bees, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orselina – Switzerland*


Madonna del Sasso by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Vlad Moldovan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Salvatore, Lugano – Switzerland*


stairway to . . . by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas *


Simetría by Erik González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helmsley - UK*


Duncombe Park by Hector, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


stop motion by cdundes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


boston faneuil hall art of the brick exhibit wide angle lens 3 by photographynatalia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Timeless by Olga Santiesteban, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chapada Diamantina, Bahia – Brazil*


Poço do Diabo - Chapada Diamantina - Bahia/Brasil by Amanda Saldanha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Weekend shopping. #singapore#architecture#infinity#landscape#cityscape#instahub#instatrip#instagramer#instatravel#bestoftheday#picoftheday#ifter#ifter#igers#tagsforlikes#worlderlust#traveling#travel#wanderlust#instablog#igworldclub#mbs#marinabaysands#loui by Hugo Carlton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
the great divide by Jimmy Hilario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Novospassky monastery. 2nd photo. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Obsesión con la horizontalidad by Eder Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Here somewhere, she said, is the right side of this photo. by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
The voice by Héctor Cobos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Edificio Altino Arantes - Banespa by Arthur Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Transportation by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Reflection. by Alexandre Zulu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
World Trade Center and Lower Manhattan by Erin Cadigan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
walking alone by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Laura Brunton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Asleep in the sun by Colin Smith LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Salute by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rabat, Malta*
morning on stairs by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
JBR from the sea - Dubai by Pascal Carrion - Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaneohe bay, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
KANEOHE MORNING BLACK AND WHITE by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Detroit, MI, US

the race II by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

ahead by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Detroit, MI, US

it runs deep by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

The MacArthur Bridge II by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Detroit Boat Club by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Detroit, MI, US

Detroit: the Paris of the Midwest by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Metropolitan by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Catedral de Guadalajara by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Catedral de Cuernavaca by Mauricio Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









#nightscapes #PiazzaSanMarco #venice by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris - Saint Sulpice, France*









Paris - Saint Sulpice by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sakonnet Harbor, Little Compton, RI. USA*









Two Irish guys walk into a boat . . . by Michael Walsh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caminito, Buenos Aires, Argentina*









Caminito, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alberobello, Pouilles, Italy*









...cat ... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another Dale's barn, this time Dent Dale, UK*









Barn, Tree and Shadow by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harleston, UK*









Albion by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid - change in the air, Spain*









Madrid - change in the air by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reichstag, Berlin, Germany*









Reichstag by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laughing statue, Vancouver, Canada*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19251844083/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruskin School of Art Oxford, UK*









Ruskin School of Art Oxford by V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Provence - Roussillon. France*









Provence - Roussillon by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scheich-Zayid-Moschee, Abu Dhabi*









Scheich-Zayid-Moschee by Stefan Lafontaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Prague by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Enge, Zurich, Switzerland*









watch over the old town by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown place*









Mute Sinfonie by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black and White Gatehouse, Ireland*









Black and White Gatehouse by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old House on Pine Street, Ellensburg, Washington. USA*









Old House on Pine Street by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wedding Ragusa Sicily, Italy*









Red dress by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dierktopp/14121203290/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alberta – Canada*


Half between two by Jeremy Carter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valetta – Malta*


Defending the faith by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paraguacu, MG – Brazil*


instantaneously by Rodrigo Alceu Dispor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ibiza – Spain*


Ibiza's view from the fishing port by Javier Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna – Austria*


Black and White Vienna by Vasilis Alexadratos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fort Worth – US*


Dark Dome by wildstar84, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabo Potonio – Uruguay*


El caballo en la ventana by mauro cappelletti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


Windsor Castle, England - Red by Regan Gilder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"I saw the angel in the marble and I carved to set him free." by Petricor Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monaco*


Monaco - The Rock by Laurenc Riese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portmeirion - UK*


Portmeirion 2 by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Adrian Vesa Photography by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Catalina Hill - Spain*


Cerro de Santa Catalina/ Santa Catalina hill, Gijón, Spain by Jose Antonio. 62, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle – UK*


Swing Bridge and Tyne Bridge B & W 2 by Andy Morl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


San Marco Reflections by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Louis – US*


St.Louis ARCH at night by Prateek Nepation, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Las Setas by Light+Shade [spcandler.zenfolio.com], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colorado – US*


The Gray Area by Dee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Palácio Giuseppe Garibaldi (Curitiba / PR / Brasil) by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^STILL PinPeat, One of My Favorites !, Black & White Photo or Color Full Photo :banana:!, 
The Magic City of Moon Over Miami Skyline Shines either Way, It's Miami !! and South Beach ,The " Gateway To The America's " :cheers:





PinPeat said:


> Miami, FL, US
> 
> Downtown Miami Skyline @ Watson Island, Miami, FL by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


Feeding gulls by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


Herman, Lastplak, KBTR & Heineken by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


THE BOY by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


DSCN5716 by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


DSCN5352 by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


STRIPES by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


DSCN4029 by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


Enlightenment by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


DSCN3249 by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


DSCN2063 by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


DSCN1204 by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Holland, Netherlands*


On the ferry by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Holland, Netherlands*


Pole Sitter by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Holland, Netherlands*


So we're sittin' on a bench... by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Holland, Netherlands*


Freddy's Wolfpack by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


Spring by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


The artist at work by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


In the future everyone will be famous for 15 minutes by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


Sitting on a bench waiting for the train to come by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


Standing on the platform by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


Gymnastics for photographers by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


His number…. by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


Making notes by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


DSCN0641 by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


DSCN3065 by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


DSCN4281 by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


DSCN3904 by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


Hidden hands by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


DSCN4986 by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


DSCN4575 by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


Under arrest... by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


Smoker by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


l 1/2 by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


Child Transport... by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


See-through leggings...... by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


P1230261 by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


AN INTENSE CONVERSATION by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*South Holland, Netherlands*


DSCN5328 by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dales Barn, UK*









Dales Barn by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Suffolk, UK*









Front by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral de Santa Maria de Toledo, Spain*









In paradisum by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Willy Brandt, Berlin, Germany*









Willy Brandt by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*reflejo catedra, León. Spain*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16190517056/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Winter reflections (UK)*









Winter reflections by V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal - Porto*









Portugal - Porto by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Matterhorn, Switzerland*









Matterhorn by Stefan Lafontaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Prague by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Enge, Zurich, Switzerland*









relax at the lake by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dettagli, Roma, Italy*









Dettagli, Roma by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hillsborough Lake, North Ireland*









Hillsborough Lake by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old wood barn off upper Hanson Road in rural Kittitas County near Ellensburg, Washington. USA*









Old Wood Barn by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*shot in Ragusa (Sicily), Italy*









Lancia Appia 1953 by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pete37038/11777662246/in/[email protected]/


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

" Testing to see If I Can get under Her Dress ":lol::nuts:

^^Nikkodemo , Great and Beautiful photos again and again, well Appreciate your " likes " more " Likes " to You My SSC Brother and SSC Friend, Keep up the great Work you do here:banana:, 
Fantastic and Wonderful Photos , May God Bless You and The Happy # 1 SSC Wide World Website # 1 in it's 14th Year , soon !! Your SSC Brother and SSC Friend , Chuck !!:cheers:



Nikkodemo said:


> *South Holland, Netherlands*
> 
> 
> Gymnastics for photographers by Akbar Simonse, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^WOW PinPeat, One Of your Best of the best Photos of Dubai:banana:, That City amazes me, The Fastest Growing City in the World Today, and Most Towers there completed or Under Construction are over 1,000 Feet from the Ground Level, 
it's always and forever Building more Towers every year, it does Not Stop Building More Towers , It's wild and Crazy:nuts:, 
PinPeat, Again and Again, Great and Beautiful Photos all around the World By You and All Your and Mine Best and Great SSC World Wide Website , SSC Friends, Brothers and Sisters, Thanks to ALL , Smiles and Happiness to All and
^^ May God Bless the Happy # 1 World Of SkyScraperCity Dot Com !! :cheers:





PinPeat said:


> Dubai
> 
> Towering Ambition by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam* 


Cube II by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Lost in the clouds by Alessandro Di Cicco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kiel Canal – Germany*


Levensauer Hochbrücke by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


Battersea Lights II by Paul Shears, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Art in Chocolate – Germany*


In jedem 7. Ei by D.G Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreux – Switzerland*


● by Myers's °_°, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sleeping giant by Joonas M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Little Calf by Adri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Moritz - Switzerland*


S.Moritz by francesco De Franco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Narni - Italy*


NARNI by giovanni fiorillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Untitled by Sadat Hossain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago – Chile*


Santiago-Chile 12-03-2016 by eduardo gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Ghost Steps by John Kimbley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnessysla – Iceland*


House of the Lord, Þingvellir Iceland by Simon van Ooijen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koggala – Sri Lanka*


The Stilt Fishermen #2 by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Zuiderkerk by Miguel Ángel Lorente, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Versailles – France*


Black and White Morning by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anglesey – UK*


The Lighthouse by Jerry S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P by Hami Roshan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park – US*


Tunnel View - Homage to Ansel Adams by Monsoon Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
#Shanghai by Johan Petersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok in black and white by d.aniela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
perfect balance by Svetlana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The Fountain on Sunset -Museo Nacional de Antropología- (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sergels Square by Murat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
PACMA VII by Z-Nas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Bohemia by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
jump rope - Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
city hall by Jonathan Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#paris #france #streetphotography #street #photooftheday #photo #bw #bnw #bnw_planet #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #monochrome #monochromatic #bnwmood #bnw_captures #bnw_city #bnw_life #bnw_society #streetphoto #photoshoot #photograph #leicacam by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Experiment by Javi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by ale210708, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Silema, Malta*
Sliema by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At the top of Burj Khalifa (Dubai, U.A.E.)*
Shop At the Top by Pawel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*North shore of Oahu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Untitled by Jesper Ryberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Untitled by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Gothic Revival by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Gotham Detroit | daytime by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Dark Towers by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Gotham Detroit III by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Midnight Oil by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Metropolitan by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Book Tower by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Book Tower by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Wayne County Building by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

model t plant by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

freeways by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

renaissance by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Cadillac Square by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Detroit 2011 by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Detroit 2014 by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Detroit 2014 by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Federal by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Washington Boulevard by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

criss cross by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Untitled by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


territorialità anfibia by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


flussi incontrollati by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


la sommossa by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


"Al mio segnale, scatenate l'inferno!" by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Untitled by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Untitled by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Un giorno dopo l'altro. Un passo dopo l'altro. by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Sehnsucht by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Tutte le feste di domani by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Untitled by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Due più uno by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


"Non bagnarti, metti solo la manina!" by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


In principio by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


senza titolo by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Malamocco by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


"Facciamo che io prendevo il treno, andavo lontano lontano e tu mi salutavi?" by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


ti penetra nelle ossa by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Ogni tanto varrebbe la pena guardarsi alle spalle by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


La leggenda del pianista nella stazione ferroviaria by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Untitled by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Untitled by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Untitled by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


se questa è estate... by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


colpo di... by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Paolo, Rome, Italy*









#tram #rome #monocrome by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Inside the Eiffel Tower, Paris, France*









Inside the Eiffel Tower by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain*

valencia by Martina Di Bugno, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*4-Mile Beach, Santa Cruz, Ca. USA*









Splash by AlisterBC, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Telaga Warma, Dieng plateau, Indonesia*









Telaga Warma, Dieng plateau, Indonesia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castel del Monte, Puglia, Italy*









Castel del Monte by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*light on the stones and mountain, The Lake District UK*









Light Stones by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*More Jurassic looking trees from Sutton Heath. UK*









Timeworn by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*dolomite colonising, Italy*









dolomite colonising by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reichstag, Berlin. Germany*









Reichstag, Berlin by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Outside the Chateau. Nantes, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotobuena/19215555943/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southwark Cathedral, London, UK*









Southwark Cathedral by V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain - Ubeda*









Spain - Ubeda by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Hiero Canaris Island*









El Sabinar by Stefan Lafontaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shieldfield, Newcastle upon Tyne, UK*









Grey Quayside by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aussersihl, Zurich, Switzerland*









Come on, doggie! by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*









La neve, il bianco e nero... by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giraffes herding zebras at Belfast Zoo. Belfast, North Ireland*









Hey, I found two of them... by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gold Creek Basin in Winter, near Snoqualmie Pass, Washington. USA*









Gold Creek by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leonforte (EN) Sicily by Night*









Palazzo Branciforte by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ailways of New South Wales, Australia.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mittens_97/14294262745/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Boyshow said:


> *Giraffes herding zebras at Belfast Zoo. Belfast, North Ireland*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cute picture


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^WOW Boyshow, That is so cute, How did the giraffes do that:nuts: ,?? Wow so Cool:cheers:, 
what Zoo or animal area was that, I Want to go there for Vacation :banana:!! maybe a wall Photo, LOL, by the " Paint Shop ", Love it , Great and Beautiful Photos all of the Great Photos here, you , too Jose l , great Job, and Keep posting More, More " likes " to You Boyshow, 500,000 Not too far away, Our SSC Friendly Family Moderator and all SSC Friends to Everyone Here, 
THANKS again and again


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Mt. Whitney & Alabama Hills (B&W Study) by Shannon Day, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo, Shinjuku (16-10-2015) (11) by IZA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincoln castle - UK*


Lincoln castle by life.inphotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat – France*


Etretat. by electron2009, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


birds by ganbolat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blaine Mountain, Montana - US*


Blaine Mountain at Sunrise, Montana US by Steve Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo, Shinjuku (16-10-2015) (10) by IZA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincoln – UK*


Lincoln Cathedral by life.inphotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Funchal – Portugal*


Madeira (February 2016) by Akilina : Making the ordinary EXTRAordinary, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Fe , NM – US*


Santa Fe and Los Alamos 3 by murrayi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haute Savoie - France*


Postcard from the north by Sofía Postigo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ghent – Belgium*


Ghent by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The museum.... by Ana Jerlich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Postdam – Germany*


The New Palace by Rod Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gamlitz – Austria*


Gamlitz by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arunachal Pradesh, India*


008_Semithang by Georg Dombrowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


A ray of life, Iceland by vanesa matijas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


● by Myers's °_°, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by nicolas bello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koggala – Sri Lanka*


The Stilt Fishermen #1 by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sava River – Serbia*


Railroad Bridge by Danilo Stefanovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Chit chat on the go by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Sunday in Bogotá by Andrés Orzaez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/.\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Paseo de la Reforma, Mexico City. December, 2015. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
BlackSheep by Tobias Lillvik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
mainevent by Nelman Manding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
After midnight by Eric Sehr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
When You Are Young... by Auteurian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
spires by Roberto Saltori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Just Breathe by Aion Mello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Orthodox by Nils Reucker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Urb 09 D200_132 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rajasthan, India*


Streets of Jodhpur by Ana Caroline de Lima, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Potosi, Bolivia*


Walking on the moon - Sol de la Mañana Geysers - Bolívia by Ana Caroline de Lima, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Antofagasta, Chile*


Sunrise at the desert by Ana Caroline de Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Untitled by mondobassa, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arequipa, Peru*


El condor pasa: Canyon Del Colca, Peru by Ana Caroline de Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Windy by brianckl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia-maggio-2015-1 by Federico Fazzini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Abu Dhabi before Sunrise by KlepToGraphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Ivan Pecek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.3.4.9. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Apollo (Delphi), Greece*
Delphi Temple of Apollo 2 by Phillip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Street photos from Athens city center by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens (Georgia), U.S.A.*
Athens April 2009 by scatman otis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel Aviv, 2015-01-20 by Adam Gut, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Paseo de los Héroes Navales - Plaza Grau by Max Cespedes Tapia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Selfie Stop! by AzazzelPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2a7_DSC0894 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Paseos en Blanco y Negro by Jotha Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Rafael Fernandez Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Wan Chai, Hongkong by Linus Wärn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vyborg, Russia*
Выборг by Platon Terentev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Northern girl by Yuri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dusseldorf, Germany*
Gehry And The Tower by cokbilmis-foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Weather Report by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Chestnut Street, 2015 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sana'a, Yemen*
Lost Child of Time by Abdurrahman AL-SAGGAF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Beyond Space. Beyond Time by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Border by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai - View from Burj Khalifa by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakina, Greece*
Sarakina's passage by Dimitris Zampakas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Heroes' Square | Budapest by Vision Photo-Graphique, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monaco by Magali M, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocktesque, Bavaria. Germany*









Rocktesque by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle Shipwreck, Bavaria. Germany*









Castle Shipwreck by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Austria*









Dark Adaptation by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich Park, Germany*









Buggy Walk by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle Lichtenstein*









Oh Romeo... by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gorge Bavaria (Germany)*









Gorgeous by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Apposite to the current deluge in Germany..*









Walk-In Shower by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich Germany*









High Above by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich Germany*









Traverser by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Englischer Garten, Munich. Germany*









Tranquil by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Theatiner Church Munich, Germany*









Illumini by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roman bridge, altmühltal. Germany*









Roman bridge by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bavaria, Germany*









Mighty by Martin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vienna, Austria*









untitled by d26b73, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baker.Street, London, UK*









Baker.Street by d26b73, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Columns & People by Dionisis Partheniadis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ore Mountain – Germany*


Iced all over by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC - corner at 10th Ave by Andy [ photography ], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perth - Australia*


Elizabeth Quay, Perth by JG_visualss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Petersburg – Russia*


Catherine park. Tsarskoye selo. by Suicidal Zombie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Untitled by kimiya ta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice *


Venezia by Björn Medernach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh – UK*


Smoke break. by mark bowman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Senso-Ji by Mxce RSL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Bridge to the sky - Iceland by CHRISTOPHE SUAREZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Stop And Slow by Wiley C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
After the Rain by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Bearbeitet-1702 by Peter Hauri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Tagankaya sq. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Plaza de Santo Domingo by Luis Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Cityscape with wrapped Nationalmuseum by Matthijs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
beyrouth oct.2015 by philippe martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via - Madrid Enero 2016 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Jesus's got a nice view! by Gabrielle Didelon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Waiting for my bus by Adam Dooley, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Emigrant Industrial Savings Bank building at 51 Chambers Street in Manhattan. New York City. USA*









Emigrant Industrial by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chilean Flamingos At the Bronx Zoo - NYC. USA*









Chilean Flamingos by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* New York City. USA*









Central Park Afternoon by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mural on Bleeker and Bowery in Manhattan in honor of Joey and the band. New York City. USA*









Joey Ramone by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Manhattan Classic, New York City. USA*









A Manhattan Classic by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Times Square - Manhattan - NYC. USA*









Cool Cat by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flat Iron Building - NYC. USA*









Flat Iron Building - NYC by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sculpture by Canadian artist Michael Snow outside Rogers Centre, home of the Toronto Blue Jays. Toronto, Canada*









The Audience by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grace Building - NYC. USA*









Grace Building - NYC by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Petersburg – Russia*


Saint-Petersburg icebreaker by Suicidal Zombie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


In the shadow of the Burj by scott heron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznan – Poland*


Boarding at Poznan Airport #ricoh #ricohgr2 #ricohgr #poznan #snow #28mm by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples – Italy*


Palazzo Sanfelice by Alessandro De Vita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


'The Path' by Kiel Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire – UK*


Jacobean Chapel by Kiel Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire – UK*


The Stray Light by Kiel Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


My Home is my castle - 31/366 by Olli Henze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka*


OSAKA BRIDGES BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux – France*


Sound Track Like by @No Nyme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Untitled by Syed Nazmul Huda Shamim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cali, Colombia*
Calle 11 Cali by Iñaki Leunda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw mornings by Tammisto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Laura Minsk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tell me Big Ben, what time is it? (Bright mood) [EXPLORED] by Bentom Wyemji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice - World icon by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
big bag by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
JBR from the sea - Dubai by Pascal Carrion - Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abbaye de Moissac, France*
Cloître de l'abbaye de Moissac by Eric VAN AERDE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maui snapshots, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Maui Snapshots by alliance1, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Idyll by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar

Above and Below by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Arbre déguisé en zèbre. by Paudex Yves, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

The Twisted Path by Rico Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Oh no!!! (Explored) by wayne wayne, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Lands End The Arch by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Hallamölla by Ingemar Ljungdahl, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

road and grass II by Carl B, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

through the clearing, I saw by Carl B, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

old snow and birch by Carl B, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Römer by Ferhat Koy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

ManifElKhomri22.03-7 by charlier.valentin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Puerto Rico, US

Love Forever by Horacio Velazquez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Modern and Mid-century by Chris Guy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Along the Bank of the River Seine, Paris. by steve gombocz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Natural History Museum, London by Julian Bernal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Love On the Edge by Pino Seidenschnur, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Croatia

My Home My TV by Pino Seidenschnur, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Good Morning Verona by Pino Seidenschnur, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Walking Down The Ally by Pino Seidenschnur, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The View by Pino Seidenschnur, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nightscapes, Milano. Italy*









Nightscapes, Milano by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma roofs, Italy*









Roma roofs by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Point Reyes, California. USA*









Inside the Tunnel  by AlisterBC, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rovinj, Croatia*









Rovinj, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*









.... sea life .... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thought I'd try this in mono, from East Yorkshire, UK*









Sunrise by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cathedral, Cumbria, UK*









Cathedral by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the Sky*









Kingsize Luft Matratze by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ightham Mote II, Kent, UK*








Ightham Mote II by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Madrid Railway Museum, Spain*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19102644554/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Rainy city by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Shady by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

dark hedges by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

still by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

walk back by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

salford quays by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

runcorn old town by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

taking my time by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

round the bend by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

we fade to grey by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Skyline by weihgoldd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
IMG_5119 by Niki Suppan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
rush hour by brosigonzales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Untitled by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Skyline Monterrey 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Museo Soumaya by Timothy Neesam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
B&W by josephzohn | flickr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Flea Market under the Museum of Art, Sao Paulo by Ripunjay Acharya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida Paulista: 70s Rock Edition by Ripunjay Acharya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran via by Mauricio Belaunde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Gastón Almada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Just hangin around. by MAREKsEyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
silhouettes by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
L1070629.jpg by Philip Lidstone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Church of San Giorgio Maggiore by Ian Dolphin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rabat, Malta*
encounter by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Back from Dubaï by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1543 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Storm Chaser by Eric Sehr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


the well known Icelandic winter polo  by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Rangierbahnhof Hagen-Vorhalle by Carsten83, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Choo choo train by Dani Brunner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


Snapshot, Taipei, Taiwan, 隨拍, 台北, 台灣 by bryan..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Caminando by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ubnknown place*


Birds in love by Massimiliano Magliacca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln – Germany*


Cologne Cathedral (Dom) and Kranhäuser by Oliver Stanschus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durham – UK*


Lumiere20090077flickr by James Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sierra Estrella, AZ – US*


Mountains of Fire by Nic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


Fugue state by Joao Quintela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the dark side of the city by Claudio Taras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ely*


Ely Cathedral by Ben Keating, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


TheLamp by Nehsa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bridgenorth *


Better in B&W by scott simpson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Boston Nights by Jack Sann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Treport – France*


Le Tréport by Thomas Hammoudi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin – Italy*


He won't save you from breakdowns by emanuele tripani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sabah – Malaysia*


Home Sweet Home. by azad azahar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican City*


ROMA BASILICA SAN PIETRO BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona – Italy*


Verona-24 by Haydn Hammerton, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaragoza, Spain*









Presidiendo el Ebro V2 by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaragoza, Spain*









Hierro by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaragoza, Spain*









Cuando el otoño y el invierno se dan la mano by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Detalle Palacio de Congresos de Zaragoza, Spain*









Detalle Palacio de Congresos de Zaragoza by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Zaragoza, Spain*









Entrada y Salida by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Entrada al Pabellón Puente, Zaragoza, Spain*









Por la puerta grande V2 by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alma del Ebro, Zaragoza, Spain*









Alma del Ebro by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosas, Costa Brava, Catalonia, Spain*









Y todos los peces eran para el V2 recortada by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Port de la Selva, Catalonia, Spain*









Habitaciones con vistas (II) by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El Port de la Selva, Catalonia, Spain*









Habitaciones con vistas by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calle de Zaragoza, Spain*









Calle de Zaragoza by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rosas, Spain*









Sueños de Libertad V2 by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cadaqués, Catalonia, Spain*









Cadaqués en Blanco y Negro II by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cadaqués, Catalonia, Spain*









Cadaqués en blanco y negro by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaragoza, Spain*









A distinto ritmo by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geometría II (Pabellón de Aragón), Zaragoza, Spain*









Geometría II (Pabellón de Aragón) by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaragoza, Spain*









¡Que Maravilloso Mundo! by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palacio de Congresos de Zaragoza, Spain*









Palacio de Congresos de Zaragoza by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaragoza, Spain*









De regreso a casa by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaragoza, Spain*









Tomando algo by Víctor Usieto, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Ave by Daniel L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
Liege-Luik-5237.jpg by Wim Havaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Civitanova Marche, Italy*
via Regina Margherita by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Newcastle, U.K.*
Newcastle by Robert Lawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Margaret strolling by King Street Station. Seattle, WA. March 2016. by Danny Ngan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lovers' blessing by Jean Reydy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
B&W Vilnius by Riccardo Berni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Along the Same Lines.jpg by Stephen Percival, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne skyline from Southbank promenade by Trevor Downie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Tango 23032016 by eduardo gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lahore, Pakistan*
Lahore Railway Station by Omar Abbas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madeira island, Portugal*
_MG_2269 by Rui Viveiros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.3.4.6. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
DSCF9293_Pan Tsoutsas by Pan Tsoutsas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Algiers, Algeria*
Oldest Mosques of the Casbah by Anita Hammadache, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Canyon, AZ – US*


The crow and the Canyon by André Santa Rosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Taranaki – New Zealand*


Day's End by Logan Voss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Big ship in a little city. by nocturnaphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv beach, Israel*
Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trier – Germany *


The black roman gate in trier, Porta ***** overlooking the st. gangolf church by AMJ STREETS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oran, Algeria*
Night in Oran, Algeria by Ramy., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Untitled by Camellia Vicheva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC2235 by Ángel Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt I by zouberiphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matterhorn – Switzerland*


Täsch to Zermatt - Matterhorn Terminal by Laurenc Riese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Shell (1) by Rich Presswood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Seriously? by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Streets of Rotterdam by Eric van Vessem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yangon *


Shwedagon Pagoda from afar. Yangon, Myanmar by Cho Shane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besalu - Spain*


Romanesque bridge. by Jordi Corbilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Amazing Light Game by Dimitris&Ruze, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguna Beach, California, USA*









Laguna Beach, California by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Grand Palais, Paris. France*









Le Grand Palais by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marshall Beach, San Francisco. USA*









Black Beauty by AlisterBC, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White desert, Egypt*









White desert, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castelluccio di Norcia, Italy*









Castelluccio di Norcia by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slate Sheds, UK*









Slate Sheds by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*East Anglia, England*









At The Edges - Commended: Outdoor Photographer of the Year 2014 by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Florence, daybreak, Italy*









Florence, daybreak by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cabot Square, London, UK*









Cabot Square by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/vanheerdenpieter/16368220385/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Old Operating Theatre, London, UK*









The Old Operating Theatre by V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges, Belgium*









Bruges by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney Opera, Australia*









Sydney Opera by Stefan Lafontaine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beamish, England (UK)*









Beamish by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









evening walk by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pula, Croatia*









La Ballata delle Nuvole by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking along the front at Portpatrick Docks. Scotland*









Portpatrick Seafront by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gold Creek - Snoqualmie Pass, WA. USA*









Gold Creek - Snoqualmie Pass, WA by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Matterhorn reflected in the small lake Riffelsee, towards Gornergrat. Switzerland*









Cradle II by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mainz, Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/achimkatzberg/14230738353/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Chestnut and 15th St., 2015 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
West Bay Skyline by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sana'a, Yemen*
Yemen - Sanaa by luca marella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Walking under the bridge... by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, circa 1983 by Ron North, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Weekend Paris 2016-11 by Sebastian Stapf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


04 Octobre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


17 Octobre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


09 Decembre 2015 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
box girder by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw by Bastian Klammer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
SPB by Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
#VSCO #vscocam #Monterrey #Mexico #blackandwhite #street by Fabrizio Serati Ladaga Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by Steven Gong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Roma Migrants, Stockholm, 2016 #portrait #blackwhite #blacknwhite #blackandwhite #bnw #bnw_society #blackandwhitephotography #monochrome #art #bwmasters #bw #instagramhub #bw_society #igers #instamood #vsco #vscocam #x100s #ignation #all_shots #i by Jozsef Tiglezan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
View From the Balcony off Our Master Bedroom-bw by Bill Fenske, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Welcome To Greektown by ben marans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
untitled by Philip gavrilakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Potsdamer Platz Cityscape by Sly Deshaies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Emmaus Monastery in Prague. The modern roof with steeples is from 1960s. Czech Republic*









Emauzy by Vesa Pihanurmi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scene over river Vltava in Prague. Czech Republic*









Water Lanes by Vesa Pihanurmi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The stairs rising to the Charles Bridge in Prague. Czech Republic*









Dark Stairs by Vesa Pihanurmi, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Erasmusbrug, Rotterdam, Netherlands*









Erasmusbrug II by RAMstyle pictures, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*









Gehry Bauten by RAMstyle pictures, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mont-Saint-Michel XI, France*









Mont-Saint-Michel XI by RAMstyle pictures, sur Flickr


----------



## JADI (Oct 22, 2004)

*Hunza, Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan*

Hunza GB- Pakistan by Minhaj Qazi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gollinger Mühle, Austria*









Gollinger Mühle II by RAMstyle pictures, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mont-Saint-Michel, France*









Mont-Saint-Michel X by RAMstyle pictures, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mont-Saint-Michel, France*









Fairy Tale by RAMstyle pictures, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abbaye de Beauport, Brittany, France*









Abbaye de Beauport by RAMstyle pictures, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abbaye de Beauport, Brittany, France*









The Garden Of Eden by RAMstyle pictures, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gollinger Wasserfall, Austria*









Gollinger Wasserfall by RAMstyle pictures, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kansas city, U.S.A.*
KC by Lisa Plymell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
. by Lobectomy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
bratislava castle and UFO by Tomáš Haluška, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Beach bums by Hans-B. Sickler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bari, Italy*
Bari, lungomare verso sud by Luigi Corvaglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit Cityscape by Ray Akey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baghdad, Iraq*
#Baghdad #black&white by al7assan alqozueny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds – UK*


Grand architecture by Rich Presswood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bern *


IMG_2488 by JOHN CARTER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


Santa Maria del Mar ceiling by Silvia Corral, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


Overlooking the rosette by Silvia Corral, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam* 


Taxi! Taxi! by Tiko Tak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Gedächtniskirche by Andreas Jeckstadt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barca – Portugal*


Ponte da Barca - Portugal by carlos charrua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Vallée de Joux by Seb MONTAGNY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


南故宮 故宮南院 Chiayi 嘉義｜NATIONAL PLACE MUSEUM by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


ccc abuzuri_005 http://maps.secondlife.com/secondlife/nagisa/191/47/1001 by cain grovesnore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Wedding in Venice by Massimiliano Magliacca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Java – Indonesia*


An Art Above The Suffer by AB Asmoro Soekartiko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille – France*


Rainbow by Quidamn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skuline, Singapore*
Convergent by .Randy., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Like a rocket by Alexander Fink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC8324 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Reptilian!!! by Teraflop Master, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Klarastrandsleden #portrait #blackwhite #blacknwhite #blackandwhite #bnw #bnw_society #blackandwhitephotography #monochrome #art #bwmasters #bw #instagramhub #bw_society #igers #instamood #vsco #vscocam #x100s #ignation #all_shots #instagramers #in by Jozsef Tiglezan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
PRAZKY HRAD [PRAGUE CASTLE] by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid (Atocha) - Octubre 2015 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Erasmusbrug by Nancy Van De Laarschot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Railroad Blues by Nancy Van De Laarschot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Station Arnhem Centraal by Nancy Van De Laarschot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, NY, US

Grace-ful highness by Nancy Van De Laarschot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, NY, US

Stunning view by Nancy Van De Laarschot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Jan Schaeferbrug Amsterdam by Nancy Van De Laarschot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

The mean machine... by Nancy Van De Laarschot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

'Tree'house by Nancy Van De Laarschot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Courthouse Hasselt by Nancy Van De Laarschot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Straight thinking. (Explored July 19, 2015. #110) by Nancy Van De Laarschot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Liège-Guillemins railway station; the grand gallery. by Nancy Van De Laarschot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

C-Mine, Genk(Belgium) by Nancy Van De Laarschot, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old City, Jerusalem, Israel*









#shabbat #westernwall by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa Borghese view, Roma. Italy*









Villa Borghese view Black & White by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Northern California, USA*









You are not alone. by AlisterBC, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lanzarote, Canary Islands*









Lanzarote, Canary Islands by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Maria di Cartignano, Italy*









Santa Maria di Cartignano by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Out Here in the Fields, Yorkshire. UK*









Out Here in the Fields by geraint evans, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Echoes, UK*









Echoes by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View on the Golfo dei Poeti, looking from Portovenere, Liguria, Italy. *









Poets' Gulf by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The London Eye. UK*









The London Eye by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catedral de la Almudena. Madrid, Spain*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7727900598/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Sans titre by V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Normandie - Honfleur, France*









Normandie - Honfleur by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Norre Lyngvig bei Hvide Sande in Dänemark*









LIGHTHOUSE by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cannes, France*









Cannes by Robert Lawson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aussersihl, Zurich, Switzerland*









asian gang by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago di Molveno - Trento, Italy*









Reflections in Black & White by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carson's Statue Taken at Stormont, Northern Ireland.*









Carson's Statue by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascade Lumber Building - Ellensburg, Washington. USA*









Cascade Lumber Building - Ellensburg, Washington by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The stunning old town of Dubrovnik, Croatia*









The White Street by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B&W Displaying Peacock (Unknown place)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14258299532/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Λευκη Βαρκα-White Boat by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Argentina*


IMG_2339 by Pedro Heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Touch the sky by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Potsdamer Platz by Andreas Jeckstadt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limoges – France*


Don't Be Afraid, I'll Always Be There. by Gr⊙f ⊙f the P⊙p [@Gr⊙fbd], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami – US*


Spring Break 2016 © Rui J. Teixeira-6 by Rui Teixeira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami – US*


Spring Break 2016 © Rui J. Teixeira-2 by Rui Teixeira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago *


Willis Tower SkyDeck by Alexander Fritz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palermo – Italy*


Palermo - skyline by Roberto Lombino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


24032016-IMG_8336 by Carlos Sastre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris *


Ego à l'ombilic by Quidamn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garonne*


les toits du Lot by Julien Labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haifa – Israel*


Sail tower - Haifa by Ronen Atias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Isaac – UK*


Coming into Port Isaac by natzweb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pays Basque – France*


village by Julien Labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lipstick holder by Peter Verschoren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Long Beach Carnevale by Ricardo H Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok sky in B/W by Stan Smucker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai nightshots (XVIII) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow Skyline by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Coyoacán, Mexico City. December, 2015. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
City Hall Stockholm Sweden Sunset by chas B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
R1-30 by Jiří Vašek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid at night by Allan Rostron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Relevo Carioca" - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Untitled by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Reflections from above Cloud Gate by Adam Dooley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Station Entrance by Ged Dackys, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago di Molveno - Trento, Italy*









Black and White Reflections by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken at Belfast Zoo, Northern Ireland. *









Ready for Take Off by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Abandoned US-97, Yakima County, Washington, USA*









Abandoned US-97, Yakima County, Washington, 2011 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Town Dubrovnik, Croatia*









Old Town Dubrovnik I by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A temple in Pashupatinath ,Kathmandu , Nepal*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fredmin/14276340565/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0078(2)-1 by Photography by Marius Silaghi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


The carriage in the morning by Massimiliano Magliacca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Galata Black and White by Vural Yavas, on Flickr




*wow... post 50,000 * :cheers:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Scripps Aquarium by striffler023, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Untitled by @katerinamijaa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


Divine Intervention? by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Comença la classe. by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester – UK*


Manchester Canal by night -0102 by Ian Stanner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Rideau Canal. by xithombo makenze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oxford – UK*


The Radcliffe Camera in Radcliffe Square by johnboy!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eger – Hungary*


Towers by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puducherry – India*


Matrimandir, Auroville by R K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Selby Albey*


Selby Abbey Aisle by Rich Presswood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alessandria*


Alessandria by Valt3r Rav3ra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salvador, Bahia – Brazil*


Igreja de Nosso Senhor do Bonfim, Salvador/BA by Hugo Falcão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Road by Jason Kaye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Hold-up by Stephane Rio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


_DSC8125 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trondheim*


morning mist by Duong Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Enjoy the Silent by Tomas Armanavicius, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Chelva, Spain*

Chelva-8 by Rubén Salcedo Gil, en Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Apart From the Group by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Qatar

As Above, So Below by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

A Long Way to Go by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Zaha Hadid. by Rico Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

The Twisted Path by Rico Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Waiting for C14/3 by Rico Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

All you need is love. by Rico Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Vertigo by Rico Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Paisley, Scotland by Rico Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Theatre Royal, Glasgow by Rico Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Coastline, CA, US

Northern California Coast by Scott Withers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Trinidad, California, US


Waves Breaking, Trinidad by Scott Withers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Redwood National Park, California, US

West Ridge Trail, Redwood Forest by Scott Withers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Trinidad, California, US

Shores of Trinidad, California by Scott Withers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Comino, Malta*
Comino by Marjolein Vegers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
... tears from Heaven ... ( ... for Brussels ... ) by Fede Falces ( ... ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa, Study IV, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz, Spain*









Pablo and the columns by iker_oa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz, Spain*









August rain by iker_oa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arcos, Vitoria-Gasteiz, Spain*









Arcos by iker_oa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bowling, Vitoria-Gasteiz, Spain *









Bowling I by iker_oa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Selling Tours in New York City. USA*









Want to Take a Tour? by Steve Starer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Enjoying Time's Square. New York City. USA*









Jump! by Steve Starer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*tunel. Vitoria-Gasteiz, Spain*









El tunel by iker_oa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jewish Synagogue converted to a Churcn. Lower East Side, NYC. USA*









Something for Everyone by Steve Starer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snow storm in the financial district, 2015, NYC. USA*









Another Fine Mess by Steve Starer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bilbao, Spain*









IMG_5939 by iker_oa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Theater District, New York, USA*









Room With a Bath by Steve Starer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camogli esplanade, Italy*









Camogli esplanade 2 by Dario 2569, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camogli esplanade, Italy*









Camogli esplanade by Dario 2569, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bay Crane and Truck, New York. USA*









Bay Crane and Truck by Steve Starer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunday in Camogli, Italy*









Sunday in Camogli by Dario 2569, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milano, Italy*









DNA by Dario 2569, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City. USA*









Bearing Witness by Steve Starer, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Gary Tsang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Abandoned place by Zoltan Szabo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somee in Germany*


Nachtfahrt by Uwe Wieteck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Der RE Salzburg-München verlässt den Bahnhof Bergen by Uwe Wieteck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wasenbach - Austria*


Die alte Werkstatt im Eisenbahnmuseum by Uwe Wieteck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Al final de las lunas menguantes..../At the end of the waning moons .... by O.M.A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumberland River - US*



General Jackson 5 in glorious black and white by SunnyGoller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lake by Hans Myhrvold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A Tornado on the Levels by Nigel Kendall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican City*


Roma_Notturno_199_4518 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Danger Show | 2016 by Kazi Md.Jahirul Islam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reims - France*


"La communion du chevalier" Cathédrale de Reims by thierry masson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Watcom - US*



Visiting hour, sentimental version by David Inscho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*toronto*



CN Tower From Bathurst Quay Toronto Canada by Brian Carson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oudendijk - Netherlands*


The lone rider by Paul Zoetemeijer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Romantic by Stefano Berti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siracusa - Italy*

Siracusa_177_1240 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suzhou - China*


姑蘇 2,500 Years Suzhou by 令門耳™, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice At Rest by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arles*


Place (De La Ré) Public, Arles by W.Utsch, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Betsy Barbour Residence, Michigan, USA*









Betsy Barbour Residence by Dennis Sparks, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


56480037 by CWM Peter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami*


Spring Break 2016 © Rui J. Teixeira-4 by Rui Teixeira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Departure by James Chevrier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_1952 by Alan 區建忠, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marble mount – US*


P3260009.bwsm by Dana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thessaloniki - Greece*


Thessaloniki_Ζευγάρι_Παγκάκι by Theo Mirk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Bustling Singapore by Jayantika Soni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Untitled by Pericles Loucopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille - France*


En rentrant du Panier ..... by Michel Di Meglio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
1A4A2200-Pano.jpg by Chanh Huynh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


That Knowing Look by The Noodle!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Unknown place*
> 
> 
> En rentrant du Panier ..... by Michel Di Meglio, on Flickr


*Marseille, France* :cheers:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Buenos Aires*_


Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires, Mar 28, 2016 by Andrew Milligan Sumo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dancing on the Poles by baldvader, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Big door for little girls by Thomas Tassy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Narrow view by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto – Japan*


Kyoto-city love by PeiPei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Daventry - UK*


Burton, Moot, Plume. by Jason Rodhouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wasenaar – Netherlands *


Painting In The Water by Julian Boed, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Lindholmen by Johan Klovsjö, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor National Park complex, Cambodia

Cambodia-02042016-9415 by arnab8338, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ancient Temple in Cambodia

Cambodia-02042016-9427 by arnab8338, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pershing Square, NYC. USA*









Pershing Square, NYC by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Invalides from Tour Montparnasse, Paris. France*









Invalides from Tour Montparnasse by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wells Fargo & Downtown Los Angeles, USA*









Wells Fargo & Downtown LA by Thomas Roberts_TRStudios, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wroclaw, Poland*









Wroclaw, Poland by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Numana, Marches, Italy*









....and now.... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai Marina, UAE*









Dubai's Towering Ambitions by marco ferrarin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gasthorpe, England (UK)*









Warrior by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Le Grazie, Liguria, Italy -- magic old port*









Belle Epoque by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Dark water by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vienna, Austria*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19499046058/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Sprinkle by V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal - Sintra*









Portugal - Sintra by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stadtteil Andreasvorstadt, Erfurt, Thuringe. Germany*









I.N.R.I. by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ulldecona, Catalonia, Spain*









Masada en ruïnes by Agustín Villa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aussersihl, Zurich. Switzerland*









winter depression by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiusa, Italy*









B/N by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tree Pinhole, Upper Malon, Belfast, North Ireland*









Tree Pinhole by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old White Barn, Hanson Road - Kittitas County, Washington. USA*









Old White Barn, Hanson Road - Kittitas County, Washington (2011) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another huge summer electrical storm rolls in and out over Lake Geneva. Switzerland*









Swirling by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yuyuan Garden, Shanghai, China*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/indyrandhawa/13368329133/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Urban velocity by JohnNguyen0297, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Tower One by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
#Russia #Moscow #BlackAndWhite by Alex Whitepepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Multiples by Luis A. De Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by francisco muñoz regueira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
in.density by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Caminando hacia la Plaza Mayor by Lucía Morales Guinaldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
PRAZKY HRAD [PRAGUE CASTLE] by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge NY Skyline by Clint Buhler Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Hyde Park by Sergio Somavilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Working hard - Rio della Madonna dell'Orto - Venice by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Retail Therapy by Preston Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The Accordionist and the Boy. by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, France*
Passerelle des Roches - Metz by Jean-Baptiste OLSOMMER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Móricz Zsigmond circus 04 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Una barca scura (Omaggio a Gianmaria Testa) by www.ilariac.photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagoya*



unknown street, Nagoya, Japan by -LYJ-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
30th Street train station I by Anabainon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavic, Iceland*
Harpa Staircase by Alex Hamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina at Night by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, Palais Royal V 2016 by hp chavaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris 21 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Carpathians, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/navsegda-ostaviv-v-serdtse-983398/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Under the snake by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Destination unknown by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

The joy of beeing a child by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Alone and forsaken by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

With the sun in her back by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

The light by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

To a brighter future by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Take a walk on the wild side by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Killing time by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Lady with the bag by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Almost there by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

We are free by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome

Spiral stairs by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Going underground by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Leaving by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Vietnam_Cambodia_ankorwat by baluuz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Cambodia-02042016-9486 by arnab8338, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

P3050656 by Yuren Ju, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

P3020272 by Yuren Ju, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

DP1M0221 by nccwu, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Francisco, California. USA*









Crowding the Queen by Geoff Quinn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tony, the Panthera tigris altaica, Goes Underground, San FranciscovZoo, California. USA*









Tony, the Panthera tigris altaica, Goes Underground by Geoff Quinn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sausalito, California, USA*









Storm Surf in black and white by Geoff Quinn, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*80 and 84 The Fenway Buildings, Looking Up the Ornate Facades of Early 20th Century Boston Architecture with Cloud Movement, USA*









80 and 84 The Fenway Buildings, Looking Up the Ornate Facades of Early 20th Century Boston Architecture with Cloud Movement by Greg DuBois, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fan Pier Harborwalk South Boston Massachusetts. USA*









Downtown Boston Skyline over Boston Harbor with Nautical Chain in Black and White, Fan Pier Harborwalk South Boston Massachusetts by Greg DuBois, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Back Bay Boston Skyline over Charles River with Hancock and Prudential Towers, Cambridge Massachusetts USA*









Back Bay Boston Skyline over Charles River with Hancock and Prudential Towers, Cambridge Massachusetts USA by Greg DuBois, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Five Hundred Bolyston from St. James Ave with Cloud Movement, Post-Modern in Boston Massachusetts USA*









Five Hundred Bolyston from St. James Ave with Cloud Movement, Post-Modern in Boston Massachusetts USA by Greg DuBois, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Early 20th Century Art Deco Architecture in Boston Historic District of Aberdeen in Brighton Neighborhood, USA*









Early 20th Century Art Deco Architecture in Boston Historic District of Aberdeen in Brighton Neighborhood, Daytime Long Exposure by Greg DuBois, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Polarized LE of Clouds over Victorian Gothic Architecture, Memorial Hall Harvard University - Cambridge MA USA*









Polarized LE of Clouds over Victorian Gothic Architecture, Memorial Hall Harvard University - Cambridge MA USA by Greg DuBois, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stormy Extreme LE from Carlton’s Wharf East Boston, Rocky Shoreline and Boston Skyline over Harbor. USA*









Stormy Extreme LE from Carlton’s Wharf East Boston, Rocky Shoreline and Boston Skyline over Harbor by Greg DuBois, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mary O'Malley Waterfront Park Chelsea Massachusett. USA*









Black and White Long Exposure of Tobin Bridge spanning Mystic River into Boston with Clouds and Water Blur, Mary O'Malley Waterfront Park Chelsea Massachusett by Greg DuBois, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jama Masjid a view from Imambara, Nepal*









Jama Masjid a view from Imambara by Asmin Kuntal Bhar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A view from Taj Mahal, India*









A view from Taj Mahal by Asmin Kuntal Bhar, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camogli (GE), Liguria, Italy*









Camogli sea 2015-10-10 171420 BW SEP by Anzanov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barn and Stuart Range, Hanson Road - Kittitas County, Washington. USA*









Barn and Stuart Range, Hanson Road - Kittitas County, Washington (2011) by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A beautifully serene landscape somewhere on the north-west coast of the impossibly beautiful Iceland.*









Reflective by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tanami Desert, Australia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14071212119/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essex - UK*


Apollo has landed by Dan Elms, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


Finding the equilibrium by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Gash by Carlo Maria La Nave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sky is grey by AMJ STREETS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp – Belgium *


Antwerp City Hall by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hermannstraße by Robo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


57 Rallye Internacional de Coches de Época Barcelona-Sitges.2015 --Spain. by Pep 1984, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia - US*


Triangle by Anabainon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mataró - Spain*


Lluna i núvols. by Miquel Lleixà, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Samara by arikc10, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P1460858 by Pascal DURIF, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pecore al pascolo by Padre Ambrogio Ciotta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds - UK*


Kirkstall Abbey, Leeds by Northern Recusant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin – Italy*


Warriors by Anna Naomi French, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Icon by Jochen van Dijk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Capitolium by Alessandro Russo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Oui, maître. by Thomas Ficheux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*


Man vs Machine by BN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


New Town Hall (Munich) by Jozsef Kovacs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Tour Melas – Greece*


Tower, " La Tour Melas"..... by Prokopis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

Richmond Bridge n' Pitcher & Piano by Maciej Tatarka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Candelario - Spain*


CANDELARIO by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Candelario - Spain*


CANDELARIO by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai at night B&W by Talv SS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Nowhere man by Luis Eduardo Câmara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR160211_0005D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
P A T H U M W AN i n t e r s e c t i o n by Bee Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Un pequeño descanso. by Eder Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
B&W by josephzohn | flickr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Martin Place at night - Sydney CBD NSW (BW) by nicephotog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Hortaleza by afnavarrete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Luzes da cidade by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
State and Wacker Long Exposure by Adam Dooley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Seine in black-and-white by suspiciously conspicuous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
GoApe169 by David Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
KW 10 "10 Tauben" by Rainer Rauen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Celebrating Easter, Bormla, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
IMG_9199 by Julien COURJAULT-RADE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
WCP-136.jpg by Gabriel BUCCI, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

swinging moscow by Svetlana, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Branchless by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Vekol Valley II by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Vekol Valley by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Thor's Landing (Explored, thank you!!!) by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Flying Saucer by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Wilaha (Explored, thank you!!!) by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Quenched by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montana, US

Lightning over Billings by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Tonopah by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

inception-ville by Fraser Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Boston, US

Sometimes I Feel That Worry Is My Only Friend by Anthony Tulliani, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Burg Greifenstein by Sebastian.Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

tower by Fraser Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Bow Building LE by Fraser Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Castle Mt. by Fraser Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

View From Lake Louise by Fraser Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Choose your friends carefully. by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

New Shoes by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

People Make Glasgow by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


ten birds by Andreas Klodt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Annapolis – US*


Front-of-Capital by BeYef, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland*


Portland by Austin Granger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf – Germany*


Untitled by igor karacic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Our Universe*


Moon, Jupiter and its moons by Richard Drurey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Central terminal - New York*


030616 / grand central by billygomberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bellagio - Italy*


Streets of Bellagio by Francesco Marrazzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Love is All You Need!!! by Marco Ladron de Guevara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


Bonde 28 by Jose Cosme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Mirando atras by Ivan Arribas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Memorial to the 2nd Transsylvanian (Székely) Hussars by Mark Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salzburg – Austria*


Burg Salzburg by Camera Obscura Monaciensis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maastricht - Netherlands*


Maastricht by Pepyn Thysse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia – US*


R1-E031 by DAVID Swift, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Water or not - who cares? by Rainer Rauen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Gropiushaus by Martin Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valletta *


Valletta's cathedral by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


La Salute. by Pepe Soler Garcisánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karlova Koruna – Czech republic*


Chlumecký zámek by Martin Dubský, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Erste Trainingsrunde.jpg by Paul Heidemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Monochrome City by .Randy., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Downtown San Francisco by Talv SS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Heart St. Petersburg by Sebastian Humphreys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
On the top #portrait #blackwhite #blacknwhite #blackandwhite #bnw #fun #love #monochrome #art #monster #bw #instagramhub #old #igers #instamood #vsco #vscocam #x100s #young #all_shots #instagramers #instahub #instagood #bestoftheday #architecture by Jozsef Tiglezan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Kid in downtown Mexico City by Jose Barrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto from Above by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Leipzigerstrasse Berlin 2016 #documentary #cityscape #architecture #urban #urbanscape #archdaily #stadtlandschaft #bw #architektur #architecturalphotography #architecturelovers #berlin #nikon by Heinz Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Sleeze-oid ville by Asiacamera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Relevo Carioca" - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York cityscape (VI) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Rambla de Barcelona by Melcior Soler Cegarra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Bocce players, Milano,Italy by Creative Photo Team, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
rx011_FL by Simon Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
La Salute. by Pepe Soler Garcisánchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Celebrating Easter - Birgu, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Pic Nic on the Pavement . by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma, Presenze, Italy*









Roma, Presenze by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Black and White Lake, North Ireland*









Black and White Lake by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Barn, McManamy Rd, Ellensburg, Washington, USA*









Old Barn, McManamy Rd, Ellensburg, Washington, 2011 by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirkjufell (Icelandic 'Church mountain')*









Shrouded by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Macau (China)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/barney189/14070513110/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Story bridge (Brisbane), Australia*
Story Bridge, Brisbane by Chai Chandontrikij, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Cars Car Straßenfotografie Street Photography Streetphotography Monte Carlo Monaco City Formula 1 Streetphoto_bw Blackandwhite Blackandwhite Photography by Boban Dzunic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caracas, Venezuela*
Caracas, Venezuela viewed in black and white Caracas, Venezuela vista en blanco y negro #city #art #urban #love #beautiful #photo #buildings #building #street #instagood #summer #travel #traveling #architecture #life #sky #town #design #instadaily #losa by Sergio García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maribor, Slovenia*
Maribor, city on the river Drava by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Bristol Street 02042016 by Jane Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Minsk, Belarus*
Mitya - BS Flip by Andrey Fin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riga, Latvia*
The roofs of Riga by Mikhail Korolkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
BH e seus contornos by Paulo Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane River from Wilson's Outlook by Trevor Downie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
South Wharf, Melbourne by Trevor Downie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Pasarelas San Borja by Julio Celis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
Liège-Guillemins by Kathi Bondzio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
Andalucía_mi_amor_Feb_2016_Bild_090 by Sven Linnert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Heads before Tails by Fabio Marconi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul galata tower by David Denicolò, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon et la Saône en crue by Joemikeul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Greece*
Medieval tales II by ilias varelas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
sunday walking by Konstantinos Τsiaousis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
View from Imperial Palace Tokyo by Emilio Villegas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
View from Imperial Palace Tokyo by Emilio Villegas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
All eyes on the artist by chat des Balkans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel Aviv, 2016. by TLV and more, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Havre, France*
Le Havre by Thomas Hammoudi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
The Fog by Thomas Chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Sun Bathing by Helmez Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Daily Life - Kuala Lumpur by Chot Touch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan02 by Andreas Fadum Haugstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels city by Rens Van Boss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Hancock tower from navy pier by Logan Selinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
NB 7 août - Boston - Faneuil Hall b by Francois Dubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sana'a, Yemen*
old palaces with the yemenistyle in Sana'a old black and white, yemen, by Anthony Pappone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Palm Jumeirah and Marina, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
sans titre-41 by Diapopro75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
NB PARIS 14-9-12 Louvre 198 by Francois Dubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Modern Shanghai City by Septimus Low, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Kiev, April 2016 by Sabrina Ben Salah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Típica de Madrid by Juan J. Cánovas Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ghent, Belgium*
Graslei Straat, Gent by Adrià Páez Forteza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Untitled by cheung terry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Giza pyramids (Cairo), Egypt*
the great pyramid by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
20160313 160vb by Ron Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tomsk, Russia*
DSC_4667 by Anton K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Subway (Metro) by Valery Titievsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
A cielo abierto by Pablo Sasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Frame the scenery by tomorca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Thou Must Goeth To Paris by William Rieselbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tampa, U.S.A.*
Living for the Cit-ay by Robert Keller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool Skyline by Neil Cresswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Geneva, Switzerland*
chess geneva by quietusleo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
navy pier view by Logan Selinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
_M6A1898.jpg by Loren Heinle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Stormy by Tom Ramsey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
King Abdullah Financial District by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Skyline, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon
*

Rainyday trampan by Jani M, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nightscapes, Milan, Italy*









Nightscapes, Milan by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santa Maria di Montesanto, Roma, Italy*









Santa Maria di Montesanto by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona Street, Italy*









DSCF2124bwp by Gabriele Rodriquez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Telaga Warma, Dieng plateau, Indonesia*









Telaga Warma, Dieng plateau, Indonesia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa Calabra, Italy*









.... A hug blows away the fear ... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai Marina, UAE*









Towering Ambition by marco ferrarin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another from Nottinghamshire, UK*









The Long Road by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*puppets on a string, Madrid, Spain*









puppets on a string by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nuns in Florence, Italy*









Nuns in Florence, Italy by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*full moon above Fundusfeiler, Austria*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/josefschmid/18934421304/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Keere Street, Lewes, East Sussex, UK*









Keere Street, Lewes, East Sussex by V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich, Germany*









Munich by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thüringen, Germany*









Stadt der Kirchtürme by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Columbus, Central Park, NYC (reto semanal 145), USA*









Columbus by Agustín Villa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unterstrass, Zurich, Switzerland*









over the bridge by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma, Italy*









Roma by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giants Causeway, North Ireland*









Giants Causeway BW by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yakima River Canyon - Thorp, Washington. USA*









Yakima River Canyon - Thorp, Washington by Steve G. Bisig, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orca Mountain, Iceland*









Orca Mountain by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyon, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14259868996/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Val Di Blenio – Switzerland*


Val di Blenio by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Nevada – US*


The Old West Northern Nevada Style by hiker1953, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Brussels are not succumb to fear by aekthanos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Co Dublin – Ireland*


Irelands Eye 2016 by Owy Ford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leipzig - Germany*


Nikolaikirche, Leipzig. by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Modena – Italy*


19/02/2014. Another rainy night. by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


PB020821 by bessonlee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


Life in an Ancient Town, China by bessonlee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


Phoenix Ancient Town, close by Zhang Jia Jie, China by bessonlee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munster Germany*


Church. by sherifx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pomeys – France*


Une ambiance particulière by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Crossroads in Life! by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halon Bay – Vietnam*


Halons shadows by Henri Aristide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Hello by elisachris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hadlyme, CT – US*


Walkway -- Gillette Castle State Park -- Hadlyme CT. by Tom Henthorn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Little Rock – Arkansas*


A streetcar named #408 by Clayton Wells, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Freiburg – Germany*


Castle. by sherifx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


HIPA Photography Contest Finalist by .Markus Landsmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Apple Market after eight by Jörg_Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Street scene B&W Madurodam by Kjeld van den Heuvel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Dutch houses Madurodam by Kjeld van den Heuvel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Gothic church Madurodam by Kjeld van den Heuvel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Själevads kyrka by AnnaCarin Lindgren, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Black and white in black and white by Barbro Björnemalm, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

alte stadthalle by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Alps . Savoleyres . Sony A7 by gaetan charles, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC_0279 by gaetan charles, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Alps... by gaetan charles, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC_9390 by gaetan charles, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Alps. View from Verbier...Valais. by gaetan charles, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Geilston Gardens by Adam Matheson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

clouds harbour HK B&W GX8 L15mm_1100230_tonemapped by Neil Fifer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

clouds2 harbour HK B&W GX8 L15mm_1100234_tonemapped by Neil Fifer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

City Hall B&W by Rob Menting, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Edinburgh Old Town across Waverley Station by Philip Gillespie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Théâtre d'Aix-la-Chapelle by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









Coup de fil by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seljalandsfoss, Iceland*









Seljalandsfoss by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









Stony Organs by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dark Waterfall, Iceland*









Dark Waterfall by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Far West en Islande*









Far West en Islande by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kirkjufellfoss & Kirkjufell, Iceland*









Kirkjufellfoss & Kirkjufell by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









Cul-de-sac sur la montagne by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dyrhólaey, Iceland*









Dyrhólaey by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seljalandsfoss, Iceland*









Seljalandsfoss by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Ghost Plane, Iceland*









The Ghost Plane by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skógafoss, Iceland*









Skógafoss by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berck-sur-Mer, France*









Berck-sur-Mer by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Berck-sur-Mer, France*









Char à voile by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius Island*









L'île en Noir et Blanc by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius Island*









Portrait de Famille by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St.-Malo, Brettany, France*









Les Vieux by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les ponts de Paris, France*









Les ponts de Paris by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flatiron Building, New York, USA*









Fifth Avenue Building by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gare de Lyon, Paris, France*









Gare de Lyon by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aéroport de Paris-Le Bourget, Île-de-France, France*









Nord Atlas by Littlepois Photographie, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


city lights b/w by Daniel Czichowsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dortmund - Germany*


DSC_1229 by DW BahnDesign Official, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zeeland – Netherlands*


wintermaerchenstadt by Andreas Jurgenowski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

Unnamed falls Johnson Canyon monochrome by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

chora.makra by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

refuge. by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

descent. by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

BC, Canada

is.it.possible.to.live.this.way by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

despise.not.my.petitions by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

69920006 - 複製 by 家維 張, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Carolina, US

Round the Corner by Neal Wellons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Langdale Panorama by Kit Carruthers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Camden by Rainer_MUC, on Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

*Mexico city*

IMG_2448 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Anyang, South Korea*


안양시-1125 by David Rombough, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Americana, somewhere in California. USA*









Americana, somewhere in California by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santi Luca e Martina, Roma, Italy*









Santi Luca e Martina by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona, Italy*









DSCF7135bw by Gabriele Rodriquez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wroclaw, Poland*









Wroclaw, Poland by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Numana, Marches, Italy*









San Michele .... un luogo dell'anima....la nostra... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aomori Public University, Japan*









Walk in Web by marco ferrarin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belvoir, UK*









Idyll by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Falling by Cornelli2010, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Esfahan - Iran*


Fun at Work by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC8667 by Dominik Hahn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


Köln by PK Kryzun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wien*


Mit dem Fiaker durch Wien by Uwe Wieteck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


classic view by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pause by PK Kryzun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


A castle in Austria by Boris Kombol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isfahan - Iran*


Let There Be More Light - Lotfollah Mosque, Esfahan by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


Weinviertel Impressions IX - Lower Austria by Wolfgang Krassnitzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


dubai fountain at burj khalifa by Stefan Moosdorf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Whites by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
China town bangkok by xionoxid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC8324 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City. | Mexico D.F. by Samuel Musungayi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Kungstornen by Linus Svahn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Sugar Beach - Unloading Federal Rideau B+W by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Staromestske Square Prague by Georgiy Skriptsov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb15 D7000_079 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
LIFEISABEACH by Fábio Petry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hordaland - Norway*


Waterfall in Norway by .rog3r1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo - Italy*


Bergamo by Andres Tapia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin Ghost by elisachris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Morning, Shanghai! by ...Iwonttell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Urban Canyoning by Dominik Jaeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Untitled by AShakur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Skyline Singapur by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mongolia*


1bwdxoP1030992 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Church by De Angy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Young people are not dancing by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by Arturo Marín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stoccolma_020-Modifica.jpg by Emanuele Vercesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by Michael Levine-Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Antonio Villares Villa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida São João - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
#riodejaneiro by Thiago Alves Pinto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago means Wild Onion by Dan NYNJ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#photo #photograph #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leica_camera #leica_world #leicaq #madeinwetzlar #monochrome #street #streetphoto #streetphotography #leicacraft #photo_storee_bw #paris #france #peopl by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Greenwich Park by Neville Blackwood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
I'm listening by morag darby, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Loch Long & Argyle's Bowling Green by Adam Matheson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Ben Dorain - Beinn Dòbhrain by Adam Matheson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Ben Vane by Adam Matheson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

HMNB Clyde by Adam Matheson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fashion Week, Copenhagen, Denmark*









Fashion Week, Copenhagen by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









The Giant in the middle of the city by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona Street, Italy*









DSCF4171bwp by Gabriele Rodriquez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elephant Riding, Laos*









Elephant Riding, Laos by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesenatico, Italy*









Summer by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo Asakusa, Japan*









Tokyo Asakusa by marco ferrarin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aldeburgh, United Kingdom*









Displaced by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam Central Station, Netherlands*









opening by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greenwich London. UK*









Beached by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Badalona, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pajavi/14189017689/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Frances Monastery and Cloister, Zadar, Croatia*









St. Frances Monastery and Cloister, Zadar, Croatia by V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain - Guadix*









Spain - Guadix by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Werrabrücke, Germany*









Werrabrücke by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trujillo, Spain*









Trujillo by Agustín Villa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Enge, Zurich, Switzerland*









*poof* by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castel Thun, Italy*









Castel Thun by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Ontario, Canada*









Untitled by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lighthouse Lake Ontario, Canada.*









Untitled by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Canada*









Untitled by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei by night, Taiwan*









Untitled by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto beach, Canada.*









Untitled by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Porsche 918 Spyder by Will C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maribor, Slovenia*
Park by Jovan Klopocan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Biloxi, U.S.A.*
Schooner Pier - Biloxi, Mississippi by mainsheet99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gdynia, Poland*
The old streets by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bari, Italy*
Bari city, Italy by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hannover, Germany*
Street life... Limmerstrasse, Hannover Linden by Henrik Schulze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane B&W Tilt Shift by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
would give anything to be back in San Francisco. by Dakota Olsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Street Tango - 21032016 by eduardo gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
skating by Davide Lonigro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano - Piazza Duomo by ilic photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
narod by Elena Rodríguez Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
İstiklal Caddesi - B&W street photography by Carmine Contrafatto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Marseille, au-dessus du Cours Lieutaud by Jemira Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Greece Thessaloniki by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Red Light District by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Sloppy Commute by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
bus stop.jpg by brenroy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Memories at Nou Camp #barcelona #tb #memories #soccer #fcbarcelona by Barcelona @ CampNou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
DSC_0027.jpg by Guglielmo Carnemolla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont des arts 1 by Thomas Brenac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Lucy..Margaret...Molly.... by John Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Sliema by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Tourists DSCF5618 by DJ Hoogerdijk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
mu3 by Lacii Piros, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa La Pietra, Florence, Italy*









Villa La Pietra, Florence [infrared] by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









DSC_9157_stitch.jpg by Clement Serrat, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verona Street, Italy*









DSCF4172bwp by Gabriele Rodriquez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White desert, Egypt*









White desert, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cesenatico, Italy*









.... the answer ...is blowing in the wind ... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kanagawa, Japan*









Guiding Lights by marco ferrarin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The House in The Clouds in Thorpeness, Suffolk. UK*









Cloudbusting by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*heart of Holland - final cliché*









heart of Holland - final cliché by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eltham Palace, London, UK*









Eltham Palace by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saarland (Germany)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/joergs24/16953625067/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sana'a, Yemen*
Grace Farms / SANAA by fengtoutou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina at Night by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Opéra by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame, Paris B + W by Mattia Pianca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Sombras al atardecer / Shadows in twilight by Alan C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belchite - Spain*


Cuarto Día: Llegada a Belchite by Damián García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela*

Santiago Compostela by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*


Parque Nacional del Teide. Atardecer en B&N. by Carlos SM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marburg - Germany*


Alte Universität by Peter Cohn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


After work by Giles McGarry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Samuel H. Gottscho - Midtown Manhattan & Empire State building at Dusk, 1930s by cobravictor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln* 


not a cologne classic by Lars vom Mars, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Gjerpen Kirke at sunset by bohemesauce71, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh* 



The Old Town by Dave Urquhart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tampa*


Tampa Night Black and White by Matthew Paulson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Hringrás and the old hospital by Bjarki Halldorsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Coventry Cathedral ruins after the Rain by xTrillion, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Slovakia*


sunset in old town in b/w by ika6_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisbon at Sunset by Carlos Caetano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Austin - US*


Capitol of Texas by Jacob Bage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


sleepless in seattle by LUIS ZEPEDA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gloucester *



Vinings Warehouse, Gloucester by Chris Long, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Austin - US*


Austin Skyline by Jacob Bage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Abyaneth - Iran


Abyaneh Village, Iran by Bill Wilt, on Flickr


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Oslo, Norway*


Oslo by Bjørnar Strømsholm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


SUBWAY by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Basinatto - Italy*


Sacra di San Michele dal Colle Braida © Nicola Roggero by Nicola Roggero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Resigg - Austria*


Het kan nog net by Geert Theunissen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Take me away.... by Vivien Schwarz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Nick Terzich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aiguablava - Spain*


Una escena mediterrània. by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bridge Over Moat by David Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore downtown, Singapore*
Please don't stare. by thefotografer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


kayak by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
#MissThisPlace #Throwback #Prague #CzechRepublic #Czech #Europe #Town #City #Cityscape #DuncanLovesPhotography #Photographer #DuncanLovesTravel #Travel #Canon #Canon6D #CanonFullFramer Canon EOS 6D EF24-105 f/4L IS USM Date taken: 2015-10-08 by Duncan Tang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aversa *


Aversa by Salvatore De Rosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mallorca - Spain*


Catedral de Mallorca by Christiane Grosskopf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Collégiale by Gretsch*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC7813 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribblehead Viaduct - UK*


Ribblehead viaduct by wilddoc1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shadow of a Doubt by Camille Marotte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Evan Walker Bridge by Keiran Bray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ladybower Reservoir - UK*


Great Tor by l4ts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sergels Square by Murat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Music is life by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec - Canada*


Room with a view by Franck Laboue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queensferry - UK*


The Old and the New by Andrew Nimmo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


Universidad Laboral de Gijón by Carlos Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Llangollen - UK*


"In the Tears of a River" by Idreamofpies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Domingo, Oaxaca - Mexico*


Santo Domingo, Oaxaca by Cristian Quijano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Azuga - Romania*


Azuga by Pied Piper Brasov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Jump it by Marina Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Ademáfia na Maré by Alex Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Queensboro Bridge Black and White Reflections by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Arbre à louer by Corentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Silver Line by Jordan Dea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Α new day begins at Venice by Georgios Efstathiou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by North Ports, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Hello by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Shop At the Top by Pawel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Streets of Buenos Aires, Argentina*









Streets of Buenos Aires by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stavanger Harbour Old Town, Norway.*









Stavanger Harbour Old Town-5429 by Andy Searle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*









DSCF2472 by Gabriele Rodriquez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parambanan temple, Indonesia*









Parambanan temple, Indonesia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*SAN VITO CHIETINO: Chiesa dell'Immacolata Concezione, Italy.*









SAN VITO CHIETINO: Chiesa dell'Immacolata Concezione by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo Asakusa, Japan*









Tokyo Asakusa by marco ferrarin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Asylum by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*heart of Spain 
Sevilla*









heart of Spain by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Regent Street, London, UK.*









Regent Street by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The tree of Hilo, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
The Tree of The Hilo Island,Hawaii #2 by maya_jason, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Death Valley, California. USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/onefastbiker/8233412174/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK.*









Shoppers on the move by V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal - Lisbon*









Portugal - Lisbon by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thüringen, Germany.*









Vor der Klosterschranne by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plaça Reial, Barcelona. Spain*









Passatge Madoz by Agustín Villa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









this is venice by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiusa, Italy.*









Punti di vista by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This is the very impressive Chateau de Bonaguil, a gorgeous castle in the south of France. (Wiki Entry)*









Chateau de Bonaquil - black and white by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lincoln Cathedral Archway. UK*









Lincoln Cathedral Archway by David Stoddart by David Stoddart Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aiguilles de Chamonix, France.*









Aiguilles de Chamonix by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/melaniefeuerer/14195040562/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

*Ullensaker, Norway*


50 mm Winter Trees (b&w) by Kai Krog Halse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

DSC05672 by Andrey Churakov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia

DSC05730 by Andrey Churakov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Complex NP, Cambodia

DSC05750 by Andrey Churakov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Banteay Srey Temple, Cambodia

DSC05832 by Andrey Churakov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Banteay Srey Temple, Cambodia

DSC05844 by Andrey Churakov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Temple of Cambodia

DSC05853 by Andrey Churakov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Phnom Penh City, Cambodia

Night chats, Phnom Penh, Cambodia by Supreet Kaur, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia

Cambodia ~ Bayon by L. Oakland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ta Prom Temple ( Tomb Raiders), Cambodia

Cambodia ~ Ta Prohm by L. Oakland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Travel back in time by Fadhlan Mahbob, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

To the Dark Tower by nicolas echevarria, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Burgtheater in Vienna by Marc Richter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

#Railyard, Los Angeles, #bnsfrailway #trains #lcphoto13 #leica #b&w by photowkb, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

First time since 1962 New Orleans Square train station open from opposite side @disneyland @mickeymouse #disneyrailroad #photography by photowkb, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Cafe Zoetrope, Francis Ford Coppola, #movies #italian #sanfrancisco #photography #b&w by photowkb, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Big Sur, California, US

California Coastline B&W Bug Sur by John Penoyar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yosemite NP, CA, US

Half Dome, in monochrome by TheReison, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong (China).*









Untitled by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vermillion Lake, Alberta, Canada.*









Vermillion Lake by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oakville Lighthouse, Ontario. Canada*









Untitled by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the prisoner by vasili f, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de la Plata - Argentina*


Sailboats at Río de la Plata by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cimetière de Laeken by Michael Huette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fujian - China*


Fujian Province . China . by Alan Chan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angle sur l'Anglin - France*


Angle sur l'Anglin (Vienne) by sophie lesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Sussex - UK*


East Hill Cliff Lift by Roger Marks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore ... #kemilauphototours #kemilauindonesia #singapore #travel #natgeotravel #natgeo by zhionk1972, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fujian - China*


衍香樓。Fujian Province . China . by Alan Chan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salisbury *


Salisbury by Serhiy Sereda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
THE WEEK POPE JOHN PAUL II DIED by jacek szycht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Grand Canal by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*

1A7_DSC8001 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grands Falls, MO - US*


One more from Grand Falls by super*dave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC7947 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Barcelona blanc i negre 28 by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
_DSF0336.jpg by Zander White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Gimignano - Italy*


San Gimignano by Cinema Rial, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

In the Still of the Night by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Oh, Hello by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Infinite Escalator by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Apart From the Group by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

As Above, So Below by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Rays with smoke by akirat2011, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Modern Architecture by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Dubai Marina by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Iris Bay by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai


Dubai Marina by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

NYC Street by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Manhattan, New York, US

Manhattan by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

St.Patrick Cathedral by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China Town, New York City, US

China Town by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Stroll by the lakes by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Childrens City by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Tower in DIFC by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Dubai Mall by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Dubai Marina by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Skyline Dubai Marina by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Death Valley, Nevada. USA*









Death Valley, Nevada by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stavanger Harbour Old Town Anchor, Norway.*









Stavanger Harbour Old Town Anchor-5414 by Andy Searle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*









DSCF2009 by Gabriele Rodriquez, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Asian elephant, Laos*









Asian elephant, Laos by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Vito Lanciano, Italy.*









San Vito Lanciano by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, Japan.*









Always On Line by marco ferrarin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Another from back in Cornwall, UK.*









Solitude by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giotto's Bell Tower, Florence Cathedral (Il Duomo), at dusk, Italy.*









renaissance air cut by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf, London, UK.*









Canary Wharf by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leonberg - market place, Germany.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/josefschmid/18743760859/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*city of Zadar. Croatia*









Postcard in Black and White by V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain - Cordoba*









Spain - Cordoba by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thüringen, Germany.*









Windwald by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forsvarsmuseet, Oslo, Norway.*









Training by Agustín Villa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland.*









first snowflakes by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*









Riposo by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stately Home, North Ireland.*









Stately Home by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canterbury Cathedral, UK.*









Caneterbury Cathedral Black & White Version by David Stoddart by David Stoddart Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piazza Navona is a city square in Rome, Italy. *









Piazza Navona by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ch-straub/14268456375/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool - UK*


Liverpool Catholic Cathedral by Rich Presswood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flevoland - Netherlands*


Windmills by Richard P!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


dune rehabilitaion project...Kommetlie - Soetwater by Randall Langenhoven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


The Quartet by vasili f, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fade To Black by Paal Tonne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


Untitled by Gary Tsang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Ángeles por Sevilla by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


La Puerta del Perdón by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Airy Hill - UK*


Whitby Abbey by Mike Cassidy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Passau - Germany*


Nächtlicher Blick in die Bräugasse by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm *


Winter in Stockholm by Alex Goss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille - France*


In the Wind by Nicobert.Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


Santiago-dogLove by eduardo gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt *


Frankfurt am Main - trees near the Main river by Michael Schwarz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nuremberg - Germany*


Tg Nbg Aquarium 150307 by Edward Lochmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tortima - Italy*


Nebbia (Fog) by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laguna Beach, CA - US*


IMG_8470AHP_BW_signature by Aundre Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice *


Salute by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


Castell de Wawell, Cracòvia by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thuringia - Germany*


Die verträumte Gasse/The dreamy Alley by Jörg_Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Étretat by Johan Neven, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Queen Victoria Square by Dave Holder, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

New York - Times Square by Dave Holder, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Cwmorthin Slate Mine by Dave Holder, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

The Boats of Storr by Dave Holder, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Walking towards the light. by Dave Holder, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

'Snipe' by Dave Holder, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Batemans by Susie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Breakers by Susie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Barbara, California, US

Santa Barbara by westkauai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Barbara, California, US

Santa Barbara by westkauai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Barbara, California, US

Santa Barbara by westkauai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Barbara, California, US

Santa Barbara Courthouse by westkauai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Americanization School, Oceanside (Irving Gill) by westkauai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Big Sur, California, US

Gallery, Big Sur (Mickey Muennig) by westkauai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Hacienda, Hunter Liggett (Julia Morgan) by westkauai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Barbara, California, US

Arlington Theatre, Santa Barbara by westkauai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris


Hôtel des Invalides - Paris by Régis Delille, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France


Angers - Rue Saint-Aignan by Régis Delille, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Macau Bridge (China)*









Untitled by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oakville, Canada*









Illuminated path by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bronte Harbour, Canada.*









Bronte Harbour by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canadian Rockies*









Canadian Rockies by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maligne Lake, Canada.*









Maligne Lake by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morraine Lake, Canada.*









Morraine Lake by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Canada.*









Untitled by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canada from Sea*









Untitled by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Canada.*









Monochrome Cityscape by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Canada.*









The Ex by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Canada.*









Untitled by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Horseshoe Falls, Ontario, Canada.*









Horseshoe Falls by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ferris Wheel, Ontario, Canada.*









Untitled by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The American Falls, Niagara, New York (USA)*









The American Falls by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Canada.*









Untitled by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Archbridge, Toronto, Canada.*









The Archbridge by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ultra wide angle view of Niagara Falls, USA and Canada*









Ultra wide angle view of Niagara Falls by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto skyline, Canada.*









Toronto skyline by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto Financial District, Canada.*









elephants in concrete jungle by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Allen Lambert Galleria/Brookfield place, Toronto, Canada.*









Allen Lambert Galleria/Brookfield place by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porta ***** - Germany*


Inside porta ***** by AMJ STREETS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

IMG_2630-BW1 by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Dam by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rich!

untitled (1 of 1)-16 by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Path way

Mariana bw02 by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Dania Beach Pier 4 BW (1 of 1) by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Path way 2

Follow the Path (1 of 1) by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Nature Reserve _Bwalk by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

BW Courtyard1 by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Hollywood Beach by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Bridge by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

LIGHTS 2 by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

IMG_4069bk by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Calm!

Just a view by Phillip Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Watkins Glen State Park by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Glance over Paris by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

The power of symmetry: Palacio de Cristal by Martina Stang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wisconsin, US

Federal Danube | Port of Milwaukee by Shawn Conrad, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fog at Punta della Dogana Contemporary Art Centre, Venice, Italy*









Fog at Punta della Dogana Contemporary Art Centre, Venice, Italy by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









The long one under Blackfriars-3135 by Andy Searle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.*









Architecture #photo #architecture #photography #architecturelovers #archdaily #archilovers #blackandwhitephotography #blackandwhite #bnw #bnw_city #bnw_captures #city #cityscape #instapic #instadaily #igdaily by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cementerio de la Recoleta, Buenos Aires, Argentina*









Cementerio de la Recoleta, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ortona, Italy.*









...vorrei ........ I wish .... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France*









Arles, Bouches-du-Rhône, Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur, France by Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*house in Suffolk, England (UK)*









This England by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*early morning in the Italian port city La Spezia (Italy)*









La Spezia by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greenwich, UK.*









Greenwich by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Münchener, Munich, Germany.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/palxxmo/18301913934/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beddington Village Church, UK.*









Beddington Village Church by V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges, Belgium.*









Bruges by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thüringen, Germany*









Über dem Dorf by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Augusta Emerita Theatrum, Merida, Spain.*









Augusta Emerita Theatrum by Agustín Villa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









ray of light by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pons Hadriani, Roma, Italy.*









Pons Hadriani by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Stewart House *
_This is the main house at Mount Stewart, a National Trust site in North Down, Northern Ireland._








Mount Stewart House by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Half Tide Beach Torquay, England (UK).*









Half Tide Beach Torquay by Rosie Spooner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the center of the Piazza della Minerva, Roma, Italy.*









Elephant by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Navarra, Spain*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/xalikot/14265340321/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Houches - France*


les houches , massif du mt blanc by max guitare, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Dark & Moody by MacPepper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malaga - Spain*


Sacaba by ElGran Alf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_7582 by Pantelis Kranos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds - UK*


2016.04.22 by Michael Oakes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bracciano Lake - Italy*


Anguillara_01_7518 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seegräben, Zürich - Switzerlands*


Fog by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


architectural illusion by Ralf Pelkmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Montenegro*


Montenegro by omar marques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Citi Field, NYC by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Disney, Fl. - US*


Magic in the Kingdom... by craigdrezekphotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avila - Spain*


Castillo de Valdecorneja, El Barco de Avila by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milwaukee - US*


50/50 FOG by R. Wozniak, on Flickr


----------



## qrp (Apr 25, 2014)

London, UK


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds - US*


The Triumphal arch, Parlington woods, Aberford, Leeds. by (c) MAMF Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arles - France*


Sunny Courtyard by W.Utsch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stoney Indian Rserve, Alberta - Canada*


McDougal Church by Ryan Kole, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saida - Lebanon*


The castle of the sea by G SM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sardinia - Italy*


Sardaigne 2016 by olivier koppel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Main Train Station - Milan, Italy by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Is It Safe To Stand In The Middle? by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Centre Of The Earth by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Still On The Clock by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Dynamic City by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Double Time by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Lighting Up The City by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The Real Underground by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

No Time To Parade by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

London Arteries by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Guarding The Coast by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

storefront b&w by Teresa Alexander-Arab, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

earth, wind and waves by Jan Wallin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Fishing by benedikt.t, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Natural Lines by benedikt.t, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, AZ, US

Grand Canyon by benedikt.t, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yosemite NP, CA, US

Yosemite by benedikt.t, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Central Valley California, US

Carrizo Plain National Monument, 2016. by Matt Artz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

LA2016 (98 of 103) by Joe Abbruscato, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Downtown Los Angeles, CA, US

LA2016 (42 of 103) by Joe Abbruscato, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles skyline, CA, US

DTLA Financial District by waterman1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome: The great beauty by Mario Vani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


night street by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Umbria - Italy*


DSCF5843 by Gabriele Rodriquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Untitled by Walter Daniel Fuhrmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sardinia – Italy*


Sardegna - Explore 28/4/2015 by Luca Pietrobono, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Art of the brick_09_1718 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Waterfall in B&W by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granadilla - Spain*


Granadilla by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Rain in the Old city by philip touitou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20160402-_DSC2819.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Hamburg by Marc F., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salerno - Italy*


Moonlight by Soleapicco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bensacon - France*


La rivière by Jean-Pierre Fleury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moret Sur Loing - france*


Moret sur Loing by Béatrice LANDRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubrovnik - Croatia*


Dubrovnik by Night by george nuich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moret Sur Loing - France*


Moret sur Loing by Béatrice LANDRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow* 


Russian Ark by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Brooklyn Bridge by Michael Davies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sardinia - Italy*


Sardaigne 2016 by olivier koppel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Vouliagmeni - Greece*



Vouliagmeni lake by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Urban velocity by JohnNguyen0297, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Far reaching view by N808PV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Untitled by persona.Natali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Un pequeño descanso. by Eder Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
_G1A0883 by Jens Design Sthlm AB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Busker by Roberto Oggiano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
The Pond, Bogstad Estate, Oslo - Norway by Katrine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto_0008 by ovidal413, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Axel-Springer-Strasse Berlin 2016 #documentary #cityscape #architecture #urban #urbanscape #archdaily #stadtlandschaft #bw #architektur #architecturephotography #architecturelovers #berlin #nikon by Heinz Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Carroça da Alegria by Luis Carlos Alves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Three Bridges by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Along the sunlight by Nikola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano 2016 by Marco Pagliaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Katie Hale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Walthamstow | London by Sirbu Calin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by gorden20t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Victoria Lines, Malta*
The Victoria Lines, Malta by Ant Sacco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Avenue de Tervueren by Eivind Sandstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Water & Light show 4 by Malcolm Arouza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1887 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto Union Station, Canada.*









Toronto Union Station by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perth, Australia*
Lviv. by Max Ivanoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Windy City by Liang Hong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
2016-04-19 15.01.17 by Mr. Mularella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha at Night by Abdulla M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
UAE Dubai-Dubai Design District-3 by Toshi Crystal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Mirror by Birgit Schiejok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Le joueur de tuba by gérard LAURENT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai at night B&W by Talv SS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila in Black & White by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Skyline Monterrey 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Dancing by Loup Pardus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Охотный ряд, манежная площадь - Okhotny Ryad, Manezhnaya Square by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
IMG_3277 by Rohit A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore downtown, Singapore*
Urban trees by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Black Yonge Street in Toronto during Night! by Sirus Kashefi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museu do Amanhã by Sergio Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
76 seconds by Jim Drought III, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
... by Gabriel M. A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Confusion in Milan. by LORENZO BABUCCI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
N-art-ure by Denis CALISE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, France*
Grenoble b&w by Nadège Lhotel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Aristotelous square in black and white by ioanna papanikolaou CSC_2026 by ARTbyJWP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Κεντρικη πλατεια Ν. Σμυρνης P1160520 by Sotiris Marinopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Clouds in the Berlin Skyline by Paolo Riccardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Utrecht, Holland*
Lange Viestraat in Utrecht by Erwin van Leeuwen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Pizza Is Life by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
sync - Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Pq de la Muralla, Lima by carlosmanuel castellanos cáceres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel Aviv, 2016. by TLV and more, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
BWlondon7 by Romain Tang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
IMG_5256 by Niki Suppan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KL Tower View by ...Iwonttell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
The Beatles by Anthony Hogan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Guiding the Youth by Daniel Ong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
View from Cira Green "Park" across the Schuylkill by Louis Dallara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Madison's Block by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
King Abdullah Financial District by Abdullah Alrasheed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubaï by Philippe Brunel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Get your skates on! by Sébastien Gross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Mademoiselle en trench. by Alberto Monizza, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vienna, Austria

crossing the rails by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

.H. by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Path by SUNGSOO LEE, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Prendre l'air - Explore (24/04/2016) by david49100, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany


Duisburg - Tiger and Turtle - Magic Mountain by Michael Kemper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Kiss In The Tunnel by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Evergreen Skytrain Line by Kevin Krebs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

29th Ave Station by Kevin Krebs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Skytrain switch by Kevin Krebs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Skytrain to King George (46/50) by Kevin Krebs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Skytrain tracks in New West (40/50) by Kevin Krebs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Pattullo Bridge (43/50) by Kevin Krebs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Evergreen Line by Kevin Krebs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

The Bus #explore by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Blue boat #explore by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

C'est le pied ! by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Cordes-sur-Ciel by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Thom, Angkor Complex National Park, Cambodia

CAMBODIA - #16 ANGOR THOM by Dewey Sprague, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Prasat Baphoun, Cambodia

Untitled by Domy Kamsyah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

D810a-0772.jpg by Piggy Vir, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kinkaku-ji, 金閣寺, Temple of the Golden Pavilion, Kyoto, Japan*









Kinkaku-ji, 金閣寺, Temple of the Golden Pavilion, Kyoto, Japan by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Langstone, UK.*









Tree and Tower-2860 [EXPLORED 07/02/15] by Andy Searle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









#photo #architecture #photography #archidaily #archilovers #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #bnw #urban #structuraldesign #archiphotography #design #instadaily #instapic #igdaily by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Temple, Laos*









Temple, Laos by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ortona, Abruzzo, Italy.*









... before !! by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Paris, France by Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hunstanton, UK.*









Causeway by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning glow at the Duomo, Florance, Italy.*









Holy Spirit by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK.*









Enjoying the evening sun by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown Location*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kahali/18846814354/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Somerset House, London, UK.*









Too early by V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Normandie - Honfleur, France.*









Normandie - Honfleur by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hessen, Germany*









Scheuen bei Wanfried by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Queensboro Bridge, New York, USA.*









Queensboro Bridge by Agustín Villa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









tourist perspective by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castel Thun (Trentino, Italy)*









*** Castel Thun... by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Wardour Castle. UK.*









Old Wardour - Black and White by Etrusia UK, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Garden of the Gods, Colorado. USA*









Garden of the Gods - Black and White by Dixie Lawrence, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White Walls..England (UK)*









White Walls by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vilnius, Lithuania.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/karinavera/14293386663/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Opgehokt by Harry Marmot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


sneakview by Bünyamin Durgut, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Jacques Isner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen - Norway*


Der RE Salzburg-München verlässt den Bahnhof Bergen by Uwe Wieteck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands *


aging by Peter Meijer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Three women in a boat by Axel Halbgebauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by popmarttour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Palazzo Ducale by Takács Sándor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gibraltar*


It Is Me Over The Limit... by sebistaen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington*


National Gallery by CWMPFB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Citi Field, NYC by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lille - France*


Lille by sophie lesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sahara desert from Above*


Sahara Desert by Markus M....., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK*


Pulteney Bridge in Bath by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glen Croe - UK*


Glen Croe by Adam Matheson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


In the Rain by Stefano Berti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Trinity church by thomas reissnecker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


boboli gardens Sculpture 8294 by Llwynon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pacific Coast, CA - US*


Dramatic PCH by Cory Beatty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castellana Cave - Italy*


Grotte di Castellana by Soleapicco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Cool Steel by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Listen to me! by Radosław Betlejewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC7252 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Untitled by amy.herbs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Paseo de la Reforma, Mexico City. December, 2015. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stoccolma nella nebbia by Camilla Sbicca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
HONG KONG - STAR FERRY #3 B&W by Dewey Sprague, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Night Life by Donna Brittain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Calor by María Sáez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Tatiana Pezzin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Staten Island Ferry Whitehall Terminal by Clément Leca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Canal St Martin by Martial Soula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondoliere stanco by lolpal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Flying on the island of Malta. by Pietro Finisguerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The Streets of Brussels by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
TOP by Markus Moning, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda Castle by Chris C, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California, US

Golden Gate Bridge in San Francisco: Lightplay by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, NY, US

The Statue of Liberty by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Philadelphia, US

Future Perspective by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Poland

Down the spiral by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Aqua Skyscraper by Abhijit Bhatwadekar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Jérôme Cervellon Stadhuis gemeentehuis City Hall Nieuwegein Fokkema en Partners 3XN architect Zonneveld Ingenieur Nelissen Ingenieursbureau ABT by Jérôme Cervellon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Metropol Parasol by Andrea Boggio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

ONE TWENTY / EC1 by George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Ice skating at Robson Square_FUJ6828 by Dominique Labrosse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

- cercle vertueux - by Franz-Renan Joly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England


The Triumphal arch, Parlington woods, Aberford, Leeds. by (c) MAMF Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Royal Crescent by Phil Dolby, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

The Sixty Steps 01 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

- religieuse - by Franz-Renan Joly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSCF6420.jpg by Jacob Caddy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan, US

Christ Church Cranbrook by Dave In Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

marching thru the square by Andrea Missinato, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley, California, US

20160225_DV_trip_BW_029 by petamini_pix, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley, CA, US

20160226_DV_trip_BW_042 by petamini_pix, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley, CA, US

20160226_DV_trip_BW_034 by petamini_pix, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Uljugun, South Korea*









by me


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

*Mexico city- Mexico*

IMG_4326 (3) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*An iconic Toronto landmark, Canada.*









Honest Ed's by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Royal Alexandra, Toronto, Canada.*









Royal Alexandra by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada*









Front Street by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yonge Dundas square, Toronto, Ontario, Canada*









Cops on bikes by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Financial District, Toronto, Ontario, Canada.*









The 5 o'clock exodus by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada.*









The owl B+W by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Royal Ontario Museum, Canada.*









R.O.M. by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada.*









Untitled by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada.*









Untitled by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trinity - Niagara, Toronto, Ontario, Canada.*









Street Shot by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Graffiti Alley, Toronto, Ontario, Canada.*









Graffiti Alley by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Royal Ontario Museum, Toronto, Ontario, Canada.*









ROM by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada.*









Where it all began by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada.*









The city of the future? by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada.*









The Arrival pt.3 by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada.*









Your City Never Sleeps by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada.*









Union Station by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada.*









The Elephant of Bay Street by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hockey Hall of Fame, Toronto, Canada.*









H.H.O.F. by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ice skating at night, Toronto, Canada.*









Ice skating at night by Howard Yang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


MINOLTA AF 7000 Minolta f4 35-70 Agfa APX 400 New LC29 by Leinik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the Church (BW).jpg by Davide Deriu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fooling around by Johann de Jager, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Distorsions - 1 by Quidamn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anglesey - UK*


I am listening to the lighthouse's songs in B♭ minor by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Udine - Italy*


in frame by Roman Rudnicki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bridge reflection by charles chrich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar *


Lago Inle by Javier Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garafia - Spain*


_2151912 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Columbus, US*


Columbus, Ohio Arch by Allan Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Place du Manège by Eric Van Veerdegem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kylesku - UK*


Great Britain - Scotland - Sutherland - The Kylesku Bridge by Robert Maroszek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Hertogenbosch I (NL) by Laurent Maginelle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignonet - France*


Les côteaux du Lauragais, à Avignonet by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Drama Slot ! (Drama Castle !) by Muriel Dorland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piacenza - Italy*


Luce cruda by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Different Angle by smmprodinc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignoret - France*


Le beau village d'Avignonet-Lauragais... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Augsburg - Germany*


Augsburger Westen by sigrun_e, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mozambique*


Après la pluie by Tur3ine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Maldon, Essex by Andy Gant, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Maldon, Essex by Andy Gant, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

dublin 16 by matthias haemmerly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Old World Charm by shanky_v2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Jersey, US

Lightspeed- Film Noir by shanky_v2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Bethesda Terrace Monochrome by shanky_v2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

It's a small world! by shanky_v2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Carolina, US

School's In Session by that_damn_duck, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Albany, New York, US

NYS Museum 2 B&W by GHans89, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Ana, California, US

Bowers Museum by Jose Matutina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

Montreal & Beyond... by Caribb, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Santa Ana, California, US

Bower Museum by Jose Matutina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley NP, California, US

Wild Rose Trail, Death Valley by Jose Matutina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Coastline, US

California Coast by Jose Matutina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Baker, California, US

Zzyzx, California by Jose Matutina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California desert, US

Zabriskie Point At Death Valley by Jose Matutina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Huntington Beach, California, US

Huntington Beach by Jose Matutina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mojave Desert, California, US

The Road by Jose Matutina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Fjords deep and mountains high - bw by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

a Life by the Drop by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Austin, U.S.A.*
IMG_0226 by Jason Hathaway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo: My New York by Kauê Bitencourt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Helsinki, Finland*
Street scenes by Daniel Tim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
2W0A7134.jpg by Johanna Barton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
OMD_0606 by ON_PHOTO74, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Herceg-Novi, Montenegro*
vieni qui - come here by francesco melchionda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Korce, Albania*
PC226139 by Aurel Bimbli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
New Westminster by Djordje Cicovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
On the way back home by Calvin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
narod by Elena Rodríguez Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, France*
Grenoble b&w by Nadège Lhotel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prespes mountains, Greece*
Last snow in March by ioanna papanikolaou CSC_0371 by ARTbyJWP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Aristotelous square in black and white by ioanna papanikolaou CSC_2026 by ARTbyJWP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Peru*
FISHERMEN by TOM JAAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergen, Norway*
-Night stalker- by Erik_Chavez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The bound and city life by 辉龙 季, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
24.03_5 by antimatter71, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Surabaya, Indonesia*
Laugh by maksi paranggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Kiev, April 2016 by Sabrina Ben Salah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid Rio - Abril 2016 by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chaumont - France*


Chaumont - Rue Saint-Jean by J.-C. Curtet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Louis - US*


Old Courthouse - St Louis, Missouri B&W by J.L. Ramsaur Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Storm in İstanbul. by Ammar Dinçer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chaumont - France*


Chaumont - Place de l'Hôtel-de-Ville by J.-C. Curtet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


GORDIAN KNOT by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Troyes - France*


Prière à la Vierge Marie by mickdep59, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria falls*


Victoria Falls by D. R. Hill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chobe National Park*


Duel in the water by fabuloustravel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales - UK*


A walk on the beach... by Emily Broomhead, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Provence - france*


FRANCE - Provence, Tour de l'horloge à Apt, 6483 by roba66 (Thx for 20 Mill. views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest by Francisco R. Mora Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vidra - Spain*


Helen's Walkings by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Prospect Park Ruins ? by Litratistica Images NYC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neis Point*


Neist Point by Benjamin Werner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moraine Lake - Canada*


Moraine Lake by Ryan Kole, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Morning on the Moscow River (the first mood) by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*

Morning on the Moscow River (second mood) by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calascibetta - Italy*



Calascibetta by Silvia Salvi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


It's just a ride by Droo Gl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Overshadowed by the past by Terry Rochford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Wall by Rui Jose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Allez quoi juste un verre - Just a drink please by Pascal Franche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai 🙏27.4.2016 #MyDubai #yacht #yachting #JBR #dubaimarina by Yousif Al Mulla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest night by maidream, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay's Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by Ivan Shen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandra bridge (Ottawa), Canada*
4:44:44 AM by Jason Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crossing Grand Canal, Venice, Italy*









Crossing Grand Canal, Venice by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City of London under the Bridge - UK*









City of London under the Bridge-2571 by Andy Searle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malaysia*









Take 5 #photo #photography #architecture #masjidtuankumizanzainalabidin #architecturelovers #archdaily #blackandwhitephotography #blackandwhite #putrajaya #malaysia #igersmalaysia #instadaily #igdaily #bicycle #mybicycleseries #cycling #cyclinglife by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White desert, Egypt*









White desert, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ortona, Abruzzo, Italy.*









Claudio & Marisa by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Noord-Holland, Netherlands*









Amsterdam, Noord-Holland, Netherlands by Stewart Leiwakabessy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Although, UK*









Tempest by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Den Haag Centraal Station, Nethe&rlands.*









Den Haag Centraal Station by Pieter Tordoir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parliament, London, UK*









Parliament by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tübingen, Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18284882943/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hastings pier, UK*









Beyond the rocks by V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain - Seville*









Spain - Seville by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grebendorf, Hessen, Germany*









Bank am See by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
closing bag by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Ivan Pecek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Hazer Baba by Ryan Tomko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon by night #nuit #night #lyon #fourviere #paysage #lanscape #ville #city #france #panorama #wideangle #uga #grandangle #noiretblanc #blackandwhite #black #white by frederic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
White Tower Thessalonoki by George, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Thessaly*
Going up to the monastery by Deppy Kar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito: historical centre by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Le petit pont de bois by Gönpo Dorje, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auckland, New Zealand*
Auckland highways at night by a_terracini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Pražský hrad by Stefan Kl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Burgos, Spain*
Untitled by cherco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Untitled by Georgiy Gorlenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Siracusa (Sicily), Italy*
Sanrocco alle tre by Francesco Carpagnano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ghajn Tuffieha bay, Malta*
Monochrome Crescent. by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila in Black & White by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
この夕暮れの街角を歩いて、なんだかイライラする by Charthyé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Black and White Vienna by Vasilis Alexadratos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
on the Navy Pier by Michael Fauscette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
30th Street train station I by Anabainon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Alberto Contador by Steve Swayne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
_DSF2940 by Gareth Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
La Gondola by Gene Arn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta harbour breakwater by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
IMGP4971 by Mateusz Pikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai - Dubai Marina by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old stone bridge (Zagori, Epirus), Greece*
Old Bridge by Tasos Koutsiaftis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Astoria, Budapest 07/2015 by Attila Gölöncsér, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thingvellir, Iceland*









This is the paradise for photographer by paulowjorge paulowjorge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Lisbon Street *









The Lisbon Street Photography by paulowjorge by paulowjorge paulowjorge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal*









Portugal by paulowjorge paulowjorge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shipwreck Beach, Greece*









Shipwreck Beach by paulowjorge paulowjorge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*São Bento Railway Station, Porto, Portugal.*









São Bento Railway Station by paulowjorge paulowjorge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown location*









ÓClérigos by paulowjorge paulowjorge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Azores islands *









S.Miguel by paulowjorge paulowjorge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Albufeira, Portugal*









Albufeira, Portugal by paulowjorge paulowjorge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Portuguese Parliament*









O Antro ( AR ) by paulowjorge paulowjorge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palácio Nacional da Ajuda (Ajuda National Palace ), Lisbon, Portugal*









Palácio Nacional da Ajuda (Ajuda National Palace ) by paulowjorge paulowjorge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palacio de Communicaciones Madrid, Spain.*









Palacio de Communicaciones Madrid by paulowjorge paulowjorge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*House of Music - Porto - Portugal*









House of Music - Porto - Portugal by paulowjorge paulowjorge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubrovnik old port, Croatia.*









Dubrovnik old port by paulowjorge paulowjorge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Inside of Viseu Cathedral PORTUGAL*









Triangle of Light by paulowjorge paulowjorge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centro Cultural e de Congressos de Aveiro, Portugal*









Fábrica Jerónimo Pereira Campos by paulowjorge paulowjorge, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf from the Blackwall Basin. London, UK.*









Blackwall by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vauxhall, London*









St George's Wharf by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Thames Barrier, Charlton, Greenwich, London. UK*









Flood Gates by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*O2 London*









Big Top by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St Ives, England, UK*









St Ives by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Union Station (Denver), U.S.A.*
Union Station in Denver, Colorado by Emilio Santacoloma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sisteron, France*
Sisteron by Saïd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bern, Switzerland*
Streetphotography by zbma Martin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Marguerite Bourgeoys Museum & Notre-Dame-de-Bon-Secours Chapel (903) by mcavcar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antalya, Turkey*
Seaport Antalya TR by Ferhat Koy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
A few steps down by Срђан Ранђеловић, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City - July 7, 2015 by Chris McRae, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
wait by tommy kuo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago-dogLove by eduardo gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Conversation by Ivo Kirezov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Washington D.C., U.S.A.*
Washington Monument from Jefferson Memorial by James Gehrt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
This is not a Carnival (mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015-2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
2016-04-19 15.01.17 by Mr. Mularella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago_2016_BW_30 by Louis Villafranca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Love Park, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
St. Michaels Steeple, Toronto by Don Gunn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Emir’s Ambition by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sana'a, Yemen*
old palaces with the yemenistyle in Sana'a old black and white, yemen, by Anthony Pappone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
EJB_5972 by Emma-Jane Browne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre-Dame de Paris by Paul Fogiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay 'DARK' by Shin-ichiro Uemura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore gardens, Singapore*
Gardens by the Bay by Alan Elwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Bednarska Street in Warsaw taken off from the foot level. by dr No. Adam Nowak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Balconies by Håkon Vestli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
000127_29 by Anton Zheltikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Castillo de Chapultepec looking out by Matt M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Crossing the bridge by Alfredo Roccia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Density Toronto by Vivek McCague, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
IMG_4382_3_4_fused by Pablo Meilán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Por ai by Sergio Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Urb16 D700_348 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*









Speicherstadt by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sun rising over Niagara Falls through a dirty hotel window. Canada*









Niagara Sunrise by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









wait for the boat by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Merano, Italy.*









*** abracadabra... by lorenza panizza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sevilla, Spain*









Perfect circle by -Netta-, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Orsova, Romania *









old kaiac-canoe base by Octav Bobe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Jurassic Coast near Lulworth in Dorset. UK.*









Jurassic Coast {Explored December 27th, 2014} by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*sharkfin cove, California, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kiwijames75/14055704899/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Michigan Ave - B&W by PhotoJacko - Jackie Novak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


The palace B&W by José Luis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milwaukee - US*


Reflections by Masahiro Tsuyoshi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mugla - Turkey*


WHITE LIGHT,DARK HEAT by KENNETH BARKER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*
Family time by chat des Balkans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hombroich - Germany*


nature_art_08 by mini malist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Solomons, MD - US*


And I Do Appreciate You Being 'Round by JP Benante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bologna, Italy*
Independence street by Andrea Aldrovandi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corona Arch, UT - US*


Corona Arch B&W by Steve Flowers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Westphalia - Germany*


Feeling different by Tobias Van Der Elst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Air Traffic by Martin Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England*


On guard by Joan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
Slovenia Streets by ExRose Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Forever... It Will Stay. by maxxsmart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo - Italy*


Bergamo, Italy by Christophe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenerife - Spain*


Urban model by Jose Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Izmir, Turkey*
Ilford Pan 100 by Ozenens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanibel Island, Fl - US*


Sanibel Island - Florida by ivan sgobba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Bagpipers by Flimin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Museé du Louvre by Dave Shiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Untitled by Roman W. Schatz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
My city (246) by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gerona - Spain*


aquel obscuro callejón by Gustavo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Break Dance in B&W by Bruno Naredo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf - Germany*


A perfect Riley in B&W by Torquemada1965, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
a JR station in Tokyo by Yimin Chi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chesterton - UK*


Chesterton Windmill by FiveTimes5, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague
*

Flux B&W by Ian Carroll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fair Oak, CA - US
*

The Peanut Gallery by Eric n6oim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
City Street - Downtown Miami 2 by Helmez Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*


Shadow Cliché by Rolour Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cancun, Mexico*
Untitled by Ivan Ibarra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Ivan Pecek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Crowded by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
France, September 2015 by Filippo De Dionigi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
^ by stelio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mykonos island, Greece*
Street in Mykonos Town, Island of Mykonos, Greece by M Type, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Dundas Street 登打士街 by C.K Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai horizon by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Stalinstachel by Indiana Jules, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt am Main by Tim Münnig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Up For a Walk by AzazzelPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Jirón de la Unión. Lima, Perú. by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Georgetown (Penang), Malaysia*
Street Food Penang_DSC5916-1 by Serge THELLIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo City Hall by Michele Agostini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
skyscrapers by azrudin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, S. Korea*
Untitled by Josh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester City Centre by Supreme-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Jump by Graeme Heckels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Promendade Central by David Cornwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Chestnut Street, 2015 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Trip to Amsterdam by Jelle Vanthuyne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Wadi Haneefa, Riyadh by Naveed Arshad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Beyond Space. Beyond Time by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Le pigeon sur la tête by Anne-C L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Lviv, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/987116/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

stairs by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Liége railway station by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Liége railway station "The classsic" by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Abu Dahbi

Emirates Palace Abudhabi by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

My Zeil with my new Sigma merrill DP1 by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Frankfurt My Zeil#2 by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

myZeil by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

lighthouses by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Czech Republic

St. Veits Dom by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, Arizona, US

GrandCanyon by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Wafi mall Dubai by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Torrent de Pareis Mallorca by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Abu Dhabi

mosque by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Pinnacles by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland

Helsinki by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
exodus by Anand Balaji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Bridge of Sighs by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Qormi, Malta*
Cliff by Stefan Höchst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Big L by GOLDFOCUS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Good afternoon مساء الخير Atlantis The Palm Dubai - #Dubai =========================== #mydubai #dubaitag #dubai_pg #uae #myuae #دبي #canon #Canon5dmarkiii #5DIII #TeamCanon #canon_photos #atlantis_the_palm #atlantis_hotel_dubai #the_palm #atlantisthepal by Mohammad Rashed Bin Sulaiman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis (Athens), Greece*
the goddesses by francesca franza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palolo valley, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Kaimuki, Palolo Valley, Wilhelmina Rise by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty bridge, one, Budapest by rft71, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*UK "East Sussex" Brighton*









Disappier by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cornwall, UK*









Look Out by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Railway crossing over the River Tavy, UK.*









mmmmnmmmm by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Polperro, Cornwall, U.K.*









Refurb by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millenium Bridge, Southbank, London, UK*









Walkway by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lands End, Cornwall, UK.*









Enys Dodnan by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Houses of Parliament, Westminster, London, UK*









Parliament by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Shard by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millennium Bridge, London, UK*









Millennium by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boscastle, Cornwall, UK*









Cove by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Towanroath former Engine House at Wheal Coates Tin Mine, St Agnes, Cornwall, just above Chapel Porth Beach. UK.*









Towanroath by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bodiam Castle, Robertbridge, East Sussex, UK*









Bodiam Castle by Rob Green, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Munich, Germany*
Nymphenburg Palace, Munich, Germany by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Heads before Tails by Fabio Marconi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul galata tower by David Denicolò, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Rue Grenette. by brumpicts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegio, Greece*
Drama over Alyki, Aigio by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
White Tower Thessalonoki by George, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Hollow Man by fleetingpix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Intramuros by LTTLTEACP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
In the temple by Descended from Ding the Devil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Love is in the air by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Kowloon, Hong Kong by C.K Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Table Mountain B&W by Ian Junor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Skadarska by Срђан Ранђеловић, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auckland, New Zealand*
Fireworks by Cornelia Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
oslo, november 2014 by Roly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Gymnase de la cité à Lausanne, vue depuis le pont Bessière. by Pascal Dentan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Jigsaw by Darren James Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, Canada*
Streetscape, London, Ontario by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Pier by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Boston 18Apr16 13 by Helen Mulvey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

レトロな校舎... by HIROKAZU.T, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

レトロな校舎2 by HIROKAZU.T, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

日傘&扇子... by HIROKAZU.T, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

親子... by HIROKAZU.T, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

GR000438.jpg by Ryo Mukae, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Tokyo Acros skyscrapers by Hideya HAMANO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Sakura at Sukiyabashi by Hideya HAMANO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest - Parlament by Ferenc Vázsonyi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

ACROS STD FUJIFILM X-Pro2 Film Simulation by Hideya HAMANO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

B&W by Panagiotis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Corfu, Greece

In the palace arches by Artbywigs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Athens, Greece

shapes and lines by Kostas Katsouris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

At the beach by Kostas Katsouris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Athens, Greece

Same girl, different shot by Kostas Katsouris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

walking down the line by Kostas Katsouris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

walking in the park by Kostas Katsouris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

face to face by Kostas Katsouris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

lines2 by Kostas Katsouris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

lines by Kostas Katsouris, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/photo/chas-teche-kriz-paltsi-yak-voda-987440/


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Bird's Eye View, Lurgan, Co. Armagh by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Quinsboro Road, Bray, Co. Wicklow by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

"Lake surrounded by mountains in an unknown location" (is lakes of Killarney) by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Egan Heffernan Wedding, Seskin, Clonmel. by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rogaland, Norway

Preikestolen by Marcin Zajda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rogaland, Norway

Suldalsvatnet-2-B&W-smooth reflections by Leif Bråtveit, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Olso, Norway

Symmetri på Stortinget stasjon - black & white by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Fog in the forest by Morten Tellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Olso, Norway

Oslo-20160402-005 by Alfred Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Looking back by tryggstrand, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Lonely Boathouse by Karl Erik Vasslag, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Stavanger Harbour Old Town-5429 by Andy Searle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Stavanger Harbour Old Town Anchor-5414 by Andy Searle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Pure energy by Tommy Høyland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

black and white-07625 by TB 5161, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

HMS Belfast 2016-04-30 (6D_1777-9) by ajhaysom, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Massachusetts, US

Spanning Space & Time by Michael Walsh, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco, USA*









Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Thames Noir -2312 by Andy Searle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morning Fog, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









IMG_3410 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nashville - US*


Flying High Over Nashville by B D Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dolbadarn Castle, Llanberis*


DSC06822 (1) by Dilys Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lundo - Italy*


Pollini by Damiano Sansoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


NEW obsession: "la pasarela". 031/366 by jose maria garcia jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Sony centre by Jose Manuel Casado Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


hdr canon D7 by Christel Vandekerckhove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Upper Garonne - France*


Soleil rasant sur le Lauragais... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honfleur - France*


Fin de l'année 2015 à Honfleur. Vieille ruelle menant au port. by lesphotosdedaniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


Night view by Luis Hernandez  New account, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mississippi River - US*


Vicksburg bridges by Stacy Holbert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Val Di Chiana - Italy*


Cypresses in the mist by ceku photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


snow blinded by Angelo Merluccio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi - India*


DSC_0179 by sushant madaan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Palace of the Captain Generals B&W - Havana, Cuba by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Biblioteca Nacional by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


mists by Ana Moto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki *


Helsinki night scenes by Daniel Tim, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Dressed in black by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

The descent by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Under the snake by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupolis (Syros island), Greece*
Untitled by marianthi k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hydra island, Greece*
Hydra by Alfred Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Casino Skyline // March 2016 // Las Vegas by James Huckle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong cityscape (V) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Jakarta sore itu by shoewi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Perù by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
DSCF7100 by antimatter71, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Untitled by Denis Ganpantsurov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Lviv Jouney, Lviv, UA by roman joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monaco by Andy Gittos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Munich, Germany*
Munich Highlight Towers by Andreas Reiter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, S. Korea*
Urb15 Df_994 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Victory Avenue (Calea Victoriei), Bucharest by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Downtown Chicago by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
IMG_4294 by A. Burrows, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha cityscape,Black'n'white by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sana'a, Yemen*
Yemen - Sanaa by luca marella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj al Arab (Dubai) by Nick Schwalbe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
En haut de la butte... by Anne-C L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hookipa beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
SVCC 2015-2016 Submissions-48 by Mary McIntyre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
19 days to spring by kismihok, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kings Park Psychiatric Center, Long Island, New York, USA*









Kings Park Psychiatric Center, Long Island, New York by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Pyramid - Paris, France*









The Pyramid -1980 by Andy Searle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wooden Jetty, Lumut, Perak, Malaysia*









Wooden Jetty, Lumut, Perak, Malaysia #photo #seascape #photography #jetty #anakmalaysia #malaysia #igersoftheday #igersmalaya #igersMalaysia #igdaily #blackandwhite ##blackandwhitephotography #instadaily by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Euralille, Lille, France*









Euralille, Lille, France by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*L'Aquila, Italy*









L'Aquila by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai*









Black and White Towers by ANDY ARCIGA ( www.arcigaandy.com ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Happisburgh. UK*









Blyton by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Temple Street Market, Hong Kong Night*









Temple Street Market, Hong Kong Night by HutchSLR, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*British Museum, London, UK*









British Museum by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brittany, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19131415050/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* London at night.*









Night time by V, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Munich, Germany*









Munich by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hessen, Germany*









Am Abend mancher Tage by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Letchworth State Park, New York, USA*









Letchworth State Park by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









protect my eyes by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Al Jiffarah, Ash Shamal, Qatar*









Flock follows the shepherd by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Holywood Belfast pier, Ireland*









Holywood Belfast pier by Richard Enticknap, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brasov, Romania*









a winter story by Octav Bobe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York, USA*









Looking Up by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Macau (China)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/barney189/14270800013/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Aurora red 4R0 (May 7, 2016)

These black & white photos make you realize just how much more details stand out - trees, clouds, buildings. Just as beautiful as any color photo! Great thread!


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bage - Brazil*


Bem atirado by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito*


Avión aterrizando by eddie crespo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota*



Bogota by hernan navarro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viña del Mar - Chile*


Wülff Castle by Kimako Studio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


iglesia by Paolo Gamba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patagonia - Argentina*


IMG_8496 by Luis Nieto Briceño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Coyhaique, Chile*
Glaciar, Coyhaique, Chile by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ruta 859 by Gerardo Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
balcon de europa by Dani Montero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Together At Last by Michael Nugent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
... by ▲ alexey sorochan ▲, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Shashin - DSCN4433 by Mathieu Perron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Zambia / Zimbabwe border


Small Border Traffic by Till Schröder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oran, Algeria*
Mosquee Ibn Badis Oran Algeria by najjaricherif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Suid Afrika by Stephen Dowle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


. by Nicolò Panzeri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Namib Desert near Sandwich harbor, Namibia*
Endless vastness in the Namib Desert near Sandwich Harbor | Namibia 2015 by Dennis Wehrmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Gaudi barcelone by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Londra 402.jpg by Emanuele Vercesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


From Out Of The Ground by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beirut*


House of Cards by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


Skałka by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelluccio di Norcia - Italy*


Castelluccio by palli74, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelluccio di Norcia - Italy*


Castelluccio by palli74, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich - Italy*


[email protected] by Chris Renk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Tambourine - Australia*


Tambourine Botanic Gardens by Allison Cornford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Monasterio de San Juan de los Reyes by Gionni Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore - Marina Bay by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Haunted City by John Patrick Allanegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
_MG_3819 by Roman Agishev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
How did this picture is probably someone he looked up at me  you see those eyes?  PKiN. Warsaw. Poland by Czaro Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Museo Soumaya, Mexico City by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
the castleguard by Jonas Lundblad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Como lo hacía mi abuelo (recuerdos invernales). by Franflash, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
P1010514bw Art Museum Rio de Janeiro DH by FotoFriday, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Cool Globes On Exhibit (4) by stevenj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Les curieux. by StéphaneG64, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Abdución by O j o d e L o c x, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burujón, Toledo - Spain*


Barrancas de Burujón, Toledo, España by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Charolais cattle by Howard White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Roman Age by Andres Herreros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the evening parachute by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ghasmandi - India*


INDIEN, Fort Gwalior, serie, 13618/6589 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amarante - Portugal*


Old Bridge by Ivo Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Adresse - France*


Franciscopolis by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Downtown LA (CA Freeway) by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay 'DARK' by Shin-ichiro Uemura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Medellin, Colombia*
msp2016-136 by Juan Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC8171 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City Zona Rosa - Angus restaurant by Serge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Fin de journée by Gilles Meunier photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
P5100060.jpg by chas B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
monumentalism. by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Jump by alobos Life, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Barrio de las Letras, Madrid (2016) by Stephen Wade Thomson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Le Marais by josefrancisco salgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Albert Memorial by Hannah Whittle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
_DSC7582-편집 by Hoon Suk Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
pescato mattutino by andrea provenzano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
2016-04-27-img_4705.f by Olivier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Streets and buildings by Mihai Piscureanu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Eye of the Storm by Lex, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Spider Stairs, Liege Train Station by Lex, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Morning glory by Lex, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Travelator, Liege Train Station by Lex, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Entrance to Liege Train Station by Lex, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Antwerp Premetro by Lex, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Christo's white magic dome by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

historic staircase by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

business as usual by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

fish market by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

eye on consumerism by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

just a short rest by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

>O< by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

the grand staircase by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

gothic spiral by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
Gozo Cathedral by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Lunch break. by Thomas Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupolis, Greece*
untitled by Vasili Bakalos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Pairlament at night by András Dömök, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Dead City by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Ginza by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Dark City by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Monday Faces by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

GR000507.jpg by Ryo Mukae, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tacoma, Washington State, US

Staircase by Warfield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tacoma, Washington State, US

Ascending by Warfield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seattle, Washington State, US

Into the city by Warfield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tacoma, Washington State, US

Together at the museum by Warfield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Olympia, Washington State, US

Woman with a blue umbrella by Warfield, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Doing Laundry by kuronakko, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

San Francisco Skyline by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Footsteps to the Golden Gate by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Architectural Lines || San Francisco by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco Bay, CA, US

As the Crow Flies 2 by Dan Shehan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Banteay Kdey Temple, Cambodia

Banteay Kdei temple by pooly7, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

IMG_0073-Edit by Nguyen Ngoc Tuan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

IMG_0098-Edit by Nguyen Ngoc Tuan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ta Phrom Temple, Cambodia

IMG_0115-Edit by Nguyen Ngoc Tuan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Thom Gate, Angkor complex National Park, Cambodia


Elegy by Rodney Topor, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bandelier National Monument, New Mexico, USA*









Bandelier National Monument, New Mexico by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Smoking Shard-1352 by Andy Searle, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









Kuala Lumpur #photo #cityscape #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #photography #malaysiaasia #malaysia #kualalumpur #instalike #instadaily #igdaily by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White desert, Egypt*









White desert, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Peninsular Express Ortona Vasto, Italy*









Peninsular Express Ortona Vasto by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jumeirah Beach, Dubai*









Jumeirah Beach, Dubai by ANDY ARCIGA ( www.arcigaandy.com ), sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Minories on Bodmin Moor. UK*









Isolation by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lady on the tracks, Hong Kong*









Lady on the tracks, Hong Kong by HutchSLR, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greenwich, London, UK*









Cubed by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Pier over the Irish Sea in Llandudno, Conwy, North Wales*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kahali/18678302243/in/pool-artistic_bw/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York, USA*









Dahlia's by Steve Starer, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain - Guadix*









Spain - Guadix by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Creuzburg, Germany*









Creuzburg by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greenwich Village, New York, USA*









Outnumbered by Marcela, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oberkolbenhof, Zurich, Switzerland*









breathe in by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Istiklal Street, Istanbul, Turkey*









Istiklal Street by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shoreham Bridge, Brighton. UK*









Shoreham Bridge by Richard Enticknap, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bucharest, Romania*









a frozen city by Octav Bobe, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From my new 'Summer' series from Iceland.*









Snaking by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Phelan Building, San Francisco, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/m81p/14077952599/in/[email protected]/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Monastery / Stift Fischbeck by Th Bock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden - Germany*


Nicht jede Schneeflocke ist kriminell by A n d r é K a r a c h o, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris - Passage de la voûte by Christian Sancassiani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Windows by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riddagshausen abbey - Germany*


Torhaus des Klosters Riddagshausen (2) by Teelicht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amalfi - Italy*


DSC_0185 by Lorenzo Ventura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Val D'Orcia - Italy*


Untitled by Simone Baroncelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Callejeando by Ivan Arribas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etosha - Namibia*


Namibia, Viele Elefanten - Wenig Wasser, 12345 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria - Spain*


PZA DE LA VIGEN BLANCA DE VITORIA B N by puri44, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riedenburg - Germany*


The castle above the valley by ramerk_de, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


In The Mist. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Michaels Mount, Cornwall - UK*


St. Michaels Mount, Cornwall by Andrew Dennes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kataragama - Sri Lanka*


Conversation by Bavananthan Nithiananthan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Golden hour in black and white by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bra - La Zizzola, Italy*









Bra - La Zizzola by Andrea Mucelli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castelpetroso (IS) - Santuario di Maria Santissima Addolorata, Italy*









Castelpetroso (IS) - Santuario di Maria Santissima Addolorata by Andrea Mucelli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bodie, California, USA*









Bodie SHP - 11 by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castello del Roccolo, Italy*









Castello del Roccolo by Andrea Mucelli, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ghost Town of Bodie, USA*









Ghost Town of Bodie by Josef Schmid, sur Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*NYC*









http://bobus.35photo.ru/photo_1062256/#author/1062256


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


La grande roue by callifra7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sacramento - US*


Retired by Todd Chatman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Serra da Estrela - Portugal*


Lonely house in the mountain by Ivo Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


SEATTLE STREETCAR AT NIGHT, IN BLACK AND WHITE by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Altare della Patria by L Dietrich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


L1020176 by Sigfrid Lundberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


reflections of the moon by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nashville*


The skyline of Nashville, Tennessee, U.S.A. along the banks of the Cumberland River by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam by Nicolas Cazard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

reflections and swans by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Alfama, Lisbon - Electric Tram by Ivo Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limoges - France*


Fouineur by w0ei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


"Haus der Ziegler" by Christian Heller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan - Italy*


spaceship by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Les habitués du Canal de l'Ourcq by louis de champs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

sunny Spring sessions in B&W by Franek N, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

_DSC2017 by mathieu vezien, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Le Panthéon - Paris by Fabien ROUIRE (Using albums !), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Eiffel tower by Ramon Schijven, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Untitled by Laura Minsk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Between Two Trees by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
One City Block by Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
img684 by Ilya Itkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by Arturo Marín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
check this by Danilo Giannini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
PKiN / Hall of Congress by George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
It's a big, big world out there by Adam Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Cathedral by Jeb Inge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Christ the Redeemer, Rio de Janeiro by duncan c, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
One World Trade Center by Daniel Aguilar Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Under the sign of the shrimp. =O) by Pep Peñarroya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Your name is not on the list by Emanuele Vercesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Haus in Paris by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Science Fiction by Marcus Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubaï by Philippe Brunel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Cafe Limonade, Paris by Gordon Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Memories of Paris by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lincoln Center, Manhattan, NY. USA*









Lincoln Center, Manhattan by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge, London, UK*









Tower Bridge-1376 by Andy Searle, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*









My city in BW #photo #cityscape #photography #blackandwhitephotography #igersoftheday #igdaily #instadaily #instajaya by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Euralille, Lille, France*









Euralille, Lille, France by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ortona , Abruzzo, Italy*









... lungo la S.S. 16 Marina di Ortona , Abruzzo by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai Marina*









7 Star Hotel by ANDY ARCIGA ( www.arcigaandy.com ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*









Crossing by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fishing off Star Ferry Pier TST, Hong Kong*









Fishing off Star Ferry Pier TST, Hong Kong by HutchSLR, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, Greenwich. UK*









Old And new by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Madrid. Plaza de España*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18592207793/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harrison Street, New York. USA*









Harrison Street by Steve Starer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lyon, France*









Lyon by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hessen, Germany*









IMG_9190edit.jpg by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Utah, USA*









This Land Is Our Land by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









it's bad for your health by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*West Bay Skyline, Doha*









West Bay Skyline by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Broklyn bridge Pano, NY, USA*









Broklyn bridge panoramic black and white by Richard Enticknap, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maramues, Romania*









the steaming monster by Octav Bobe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*From my new 'Summer' series from Iceland.*









Layers by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Milan, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/valeriosantagostino/14079841370/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore *


YOUMEFOREVER by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alberta - Canada*

This Old House by Mike Isaak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Sieneset - Sweden



House on the hill [Daily Project] by Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit - UK*



O' The Tales She Holds 341/365 by Vishal Patel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northern Ireland - UK*


Harvest by iamrtl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Hard To Say by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Snake River Overlook by ♞Jenny♞, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Golden Gate Fog by Camera West, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


July evening by Rainer Schütz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belvoir - UK*


River Lagan by Neil Carey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antirio Bridge - Greece*

Rio - Antirio Bridge II by mastoras182, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Long After by Rilind Hoxha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orchad Beach - US*


OOB Vertorama by moe chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kálfshamarsvík - Iceland*

Kálfshamarsvík by James Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oxen Fell - UK*


Fence at Blea Tarn by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Devon - UK*

Teignmouth Speed by Andy Brown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


An approaching storm, taken just a ways outside of Steamboat Springs. The light here was so dynamic that I had to combine about five different exposures to get this shot, and where I stood taking it it was sunny. by darrensq, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Cathedral - Reykjavik, Iceland*









The Cathedral - Reykjavik, Iceland - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CITADELLE DE BLAYE, FRANCE*









CITADELLE DE BLAYE by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CITADELLE DE BLAYE, FRANCE*









N A M U H by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*F-14 Tomcat at Grumman Memorial Park, Long Island, New York, USA*









F-14 Tomcat at Grumman Memorial Park, Long Island, New York by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Greenwitch, London, UK*









Hippo at Batersea HDR by Andy Searle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mutiara Damansara, Petaling Jaya, Selangor, Malaysia*









7B4A2665 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Universidad de Buenos Aires Facultad de Derecho, Argentina*









Universidad de Buenos Aires Facultad de Derecho, Argentina by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ortona, Italy*









....stazione di servizio abbandonata .... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai Marina Skyline in B & W*









Dubai Marina Skyline in B & W by ANDY ARCIGA ( www.arcigaandy.com ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London *









Turbulence by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong Bladerunner*









Hong Kong Bladerunner by HutchSLR, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westminster, London, UK*









Westminster by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grimsby, UK*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18996119610/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tribeca, Lower Manhattan. NY. USA*









Untitled by Steve Starer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bruges, Belgium*









Bruges by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Regenschirme in Luxemburg City*









Regenschirme in Luxemburg City by Thomas Hesse, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Battery Park City, New York, USA*









One World by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









keep this moment by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Doha*









Wintry Day by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland_house*









Iceland_house by Richard Enticknap, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cluj, Romania *









waiting by Octav Bobe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over the incredibly beautiful desolation of the Skatafell National Park in south east Iceland.*









Light Dusting by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Project 365, Day 106. Hamahiga Island, Okinawa, japan.*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/att_eachus/14266202225/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Urban Canyoning by Dominik Jaeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valladolid - Spain*


Sombras en la niebla by Ivan Arribas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ту-104 Tupolev Tu-104 by Vadim Zhuravskiy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


L'homme qui murmurait à l'oreille des pigeons by FabCampa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Banberg - Germany*


Michelsberg/ Bamberg by merih tudis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Reflexión by Ivan Arribas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nida - Lithuania*


Old Church by Rimantas Jankauskas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Tram passing through Lisbon Cathedral by Ivo Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago by Georges Bretones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Night in BW by Ignacio Municio (Thanks for the 500.000 visits), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L'arroseur arrosé! II by electron2009, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


Pöstlingberg Schlössl by Fotos RR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lucerne - Switzerland*


ferry over Lake Lucerne by saxuisse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Haze at night by Elif Guzel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


SEGNI by Daniele Romagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Danger !! by Georges Bretones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castle Polaky - Czech Republic*


inaccessible baroque castle in Poláky by Eliška Zadáková, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grand Palais, Paris. France*









Grand Palais by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montmartre, Paris, France*









Montmartre II by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sacré Choeur, Paris*









Sacré Choeur by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

my swan by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Stania State op maandag 2 juni 2014 by Sidney Portier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Monumento dos Bandeirantes by Rafael Schaidhauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Parque Ibirapuera by Rafael Schaidhauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tingo Maria Jungle - Peru*


Jungle! by William Gonzáles S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Santiago de Compostela - Spain


Chove en Santiago by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Leith Street Blizzard, Edinburgh, Scotland. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sinai - Egypt*


"children 5" by Davide Zappettini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisboa by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Quiet Country Walk by David Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balingen - Germany*


Three Ladies by Stefan Kamert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Training by klaweb52, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moravia
*

Today Snow in Moravia by Piontr House Selski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sans titre by electron2009, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campo Tures Castle, Trentino - Italy*


Campo Tures Castle by Cinema Rial, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Il Duomo di Milano. Italy by colorado50, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


B&W by Faiz Bel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toblach - Italy*


Toblach by Cinema Rial, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_4891-Modifica1 by Luca Deangelis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ombre et lumière by callifra7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
How did this picture is probably someone he looked up at me  you see those eyes?  PKiN. Warsaw. Poland by Czaro Photography, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
City sights, Singapore. by Brintha Loganathan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2DSC02167 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Minería y Plaza Manuel Tolsá by NOE PARRA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sergels Square by Murat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
in.density by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb15 X100_018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
jump rope - Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
One World Trade Center by Daniel Aguilar Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#photo #photograph #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leica_camera #leica_world #leicaq #madeinwetzlar #monochrome #street #streetphoto #streetphotography #leicacraft #photo_storee_bw #paris #france #peopl by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Horse riders 1115020 by rebwar fatah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Surfers Only by Frank Busch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
042910-209F by kzzzkc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Children playing cricket in Brussels, Belgium. by Benjamin Dard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC00441 by Neechi Mosha, on Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

*Mexico city*

IMG_4277 (3) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verrazano Bridge, New York, USA*









Verrazano Bridge by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baden Wurttenberg - Germany*


Winter 2015 , on the road, 73235/4668 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viu, Piedmont - Italy*


Over © Nicola Roggero by Nicola Roggero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Chatting. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaitpura - India*


INDIEN, Fort Amber bei Jaipur,13287/6110 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*


Urban Safari by w0ei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Spezia - Italy*


Watching the time go by by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lipnany - Czech Republic*


The last building of the village Lipnany by Piontr House Selski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Winter Sun. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The first of the year by Ignasi Raventós, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Padova - Italy*



First morning by Stefano Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf*


A Happy flight to 2016! by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


Elephant whistling by Oscar Louro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petchabun - Thailand*



lined down by Dax Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nazaré - Portugal*


Relaxed by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela - Spain*


Plaza de Platerías by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


After Hours. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


one by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul Old Streets by ReqfordrM ( Deleted all photos by mistake ):, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


view from Coba tower down to earth by R G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Between Two Trees by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
St. Charles Avenue by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC8001 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
To the ballroom by Pavlína Marešová, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
BlackSheep by Tobias Lillvik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
CN Tower B&W by Andre Vasconcelos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by night by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
veteran by Tomáš Rabatin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Baía da Guanabara by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
When the party is over by Alex Szymanek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
by 13Bis by lepublicnme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
A place in the sun by Poul Thorsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Pellestrina by Matteo M. Santoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina, Malta*
Mdina Cathedral by Stephen Cutajar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Man walking on a Bridge over the canal, Brussels, Belgium by Benjamin Dard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montpellier, France*
Looking in a different direction ... by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda Castle by Chris C, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montmartre, Paris, France*









Montmartre by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









Rive droite by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









Miroir de béton by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palais des sports, Somewhere in France*









Palais des sports by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porte Cailhau, Bordeaux, France*









Porte Cailhau by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









Lines by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









09H02 ISOCEL 38 by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carrelets - Saint Palais sur Mer, France*









Carrelets - Saint Palais sur Mer by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cordouan, Royan, France*









Cordouan by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Les Vergnes, Saint Georges de Didonne, France*









Paradise by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tahiti (Phare de Cordouan)*









Tahiti (Phare de Cordouan) by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Location « Le Mas de Montet" France*









Location « Le Mas de Montet" by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Royan, France*









Parking privé by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Royan, France*









ROYAN by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London bridge lines, UK*









London bridge lines by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kings Cross IV, London, UK*









Kings Cross IV by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Talkie Walkie IV by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Ilan in action - 6:30 am by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Talkie Walkie III by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Sans titre by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place*
*

Una Mirada by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


DSCF7879-Modifica-2-Modifica-Modifica by Luca Deangelis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_5570 by Ziggy Dust, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


campanile di Giotto (Firenze) by Luca Deangelis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garda Lake* 


Untitled by Leonardo Dalla Mura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muros, Galicia - Spain*


Ría de Muros by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF5677a by Cinema Rial, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


Lyon by A V, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


Here I am by Guido Squeglia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaipur - India*


INDIEN, Jaipur , Palast der Winde (Hawa Mahal), serie , 13225 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avila - Spain*


Catedral 15 by Tomas Llorente, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dordogne - France*


Avant l'orage by Jean Paul DEFAY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


I got you! by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Orsay museum by Djordje Cicovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Night Traffic by J. Alias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poruba - Ostrava, Czech Republic*


Pond by Marek Lampart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somehwere in Scotland - UK*


Lone Figure On The Radical Road. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota *


Bogotá de película by Eliana Echeverria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Polished paths by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baeza – Spain*



CATEDRAL DE BAEZA by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Jin Mao Tower from the top of the World Financial Tower. #上海 #中国 #cityscape #worldfinancialcenter #bnw #bnw_city #jinmaotower #thebund #TimRoman #shanghai #china by Tim Roman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Ujazdowski Castle by Filip Bramorski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
STREET PHOTO EM SÃO PAULO - ITACI BATISTA by Itaci Batista, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


.. .. .. by Panagiotis Feloukas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*



Nocturne by xprocessed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tel Aviv
*

TLV by Yam Amir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


1_DSC4199 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Prudential Center viewed from the Christian Science Center, Boston MA, USA 2014. by Thibault ROLAND, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Light Trails 2 by joe_wallerstein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*



Tram to Moscou by Steve Beckett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Columbus - US*


Metropolitan Monochrome by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*



Urban Silhouettes by Romeo Banias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Same Old Scenario by Neil Ta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Sugar Loaf at Night by Sérvulo Torres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bratislava*


Old Town by Catching Sunrise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Wired by Martin Dietrich, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nanzen-ji, Buddhist temple, Kyoto, Japan*









Nanzen-ji, Buddhist temple, Kyoto by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf - London, UK*









Canary Wharf - HDR by Andy Searle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salaberry-de-Valleyfield, Quebec, Canada*









Salaberry-de-Valleyfield by Pierre Salvaille, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wroclaw, Poland*









Wroclaw, Poland by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Marco, Venice, Italy*









....we go ...see you later ... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* the United Arab Emirates city of Dubai. *









Where It Leads You. by ANDY ARCIGA ( www.arcigaandy.com ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Buckenham windmill. UK*









Angles by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









Star Ferry Arrival by HutchSLR, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Nightfall by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stuttgart, Germany*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/josefschmid/18205782270/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Enjoying Time's Square. New York, USA*









Jump! by Steve Starer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*France - Annecy*









France - Annecy by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Diego at night, USA*









DSCF0152 by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toronto from Above, Canada*









Toronto from Above by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich Sunset, Switzerland*









one tram will come for sure by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The New Mosque, Istanbul, Turkey*









Yeni Cami by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland black and white water fall*









Iceland black and white water fall by Richard Enticknap, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Big Square, Brasov, Romania*









the heart of Brasov by Octav Bobe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pantheon, Rome, Italy*









Pantheon Study III by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Royal Armouries, Leeds, UK*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonmgabriel/12370506275/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


il sentiero ..romantico by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mouro, Cantabria - Spain*


Isla de Mouro by Ivan Arribas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


...and devils!!! by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela - Spain*


25 de Noviembre by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaipur - India*


INDIEN, Fort Amber bei Jaipur, 13123/5934 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palermo - Italy*


Palermo - Quattro Canti by Andrea Baio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palermo - Italy*


Palermo - Centro Storico by Andrea Baio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - Spain*


Plaza Mayor Salamanca by Rocio Correa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Ciego - Spain*


El Ciego -28-Editar.jpg by Manolo Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bay Bridge, CA - US*


Untitled by alberto gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Existential crisis - to which century do I belong? by blackandwhitexe1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaipur - India*


INDIEN, Fort Amber bei Jaipur, 13121/5936 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perugia - Italy*


tunnellellelle by Mario Vergara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Emilia Romagna - Italy*


Emilia landscape by we.base, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Cadillac Series 62 @ Berlin by Paul Hoogeveen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan - Puerto Rico*


Calle La Fortaleza by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Untitled by Christophe Lerouge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


Napoli Maschio Angioino by Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The difference between Escher and reality by Andreas Klodt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luxor - Egypt*


Karnak by Holger Wirth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I just *sticked* that thread. I think "sticky" fits a lot for this thread. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Out on the deck by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
SF Skyline (1 of 1) by World-viewer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Черный пес Петербург by Olga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
KTH Stockholm by Mathias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City. | Mexico D.F. by Samuel Musungayi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Views from the 6 #Toronto #Cityscape #BlackAndWhite #Rooftop #City #Clouds #CloudPorn #ChasingRooftops #NightPhotography #NightShot #LongExposure #ViewsFromThe6 #Urban #UrbanExplorer #Urbex #TorontoOntario #Ontario by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canal Saint Martin, Paris, France*









Canal Saint Martin by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Autour du Musée d'orsay, Paris, France*









Autour du Musée d'orsay by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown Place*









[/url]F/20 II by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sydney Harbour Bridge, Australia*









Sydney Harbour Bridge by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont de l'alma, Paris, France*









Pont de l'alma by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PARIS*









Archives by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pont d'Arcole, Paris, France*









Pont d'Arcole by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canal Saint Martin, Paris, France*









Canal Saint Martin by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tuileries, Paris, France*









Tuileries by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Musée d'Orsay, Paris, France*









Musée d'Orsay by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*TROCADERO, PARIS. FRANCE*









TROCADERO II by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carrousel du Louvres, Paris*









Carrousel du Louvres by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









Pont de pierre by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arcachon, France*









La jetée de la Chapelle by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bordeaux, France*









B O U R S E by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*B E L L E G R A V E, FRANCE*









B E L L E G R A V E by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*S P L A S H (FRANCE)*









S P L A S H by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Corner by pat viau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trieste, Italy*
TRIESTE by antonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pula, Croatia*
Drive by by Igor Podlipnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ajaccio, France*
La place Diamant by Denis Savard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Untitled by Diana Knjazeva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
Downtown Dallas, TX by Randy Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Siracuses (Sicily), Italy*
Walking on: Siracusa. by Mirko Olandese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perth, Australia*
Perth by Night by Ryan McAulay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
EVENING WALK by Len Austin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
storm by Philip Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by Joe Tang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
City River by Karol J. J. Milos Brandenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bruges, Belgium*
Horse wagons by Vitor Pina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
TELUSgarden by vancityhotshots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Islamabad, Pakistan*
Blue Area, Islamabad by Abdul Majid Saleem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
06 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.3.6.8. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Vieux Lyon by Quentin Grd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chalkida (Euboea), Greece*
Chalkida Greece by Zisimos Zizos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopelos port and town (Skopelos island), Greece*
SKOPELOS by Andrija Ivanovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nagoya, Japan*
Tokugawa Garden by Pok Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Congreso de los diputados by David Goitia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
2016_04_oslo_0087m by Gabor Pal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hyderabad, India*
Hyderabad_20150922_003 by Georg Dombrowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monaco in Black and White by MadÂme Rêve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Taxi by Nico Francisco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Reflection by Victor Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, S. Korea*
Hop In Taxi by Lig Ynnek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
Streets of Krakow by Tommy Høyland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Cloud Gate by Ryan Spivey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
cloudy in philadelphia by Katie Zhao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
GW + street performer by Eric K Breiner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Rush Hour Exodus by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyline Doha in black and white #blackandwhite #pentaxian #structure #buildings #clouds #skyline #road #streetphotography #teleshots #qatar #seemydoha2015 #seemydoha by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSCF8541nb by Eric Bourne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower by Guillermo Mauleon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan - Burma*


Burma: Land of monks and smiles. Explore by Noel Molony, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yangon*


Yangon & Bagan series,2012-11-29, DSC_7379, 2012 - Version 2 by Noel Molony, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


2015 February -Wes Candela Photography-2.jpg by Wes Candela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cannes - France*


Underground from Cannes, French Riviera by Domi Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calgary - Canada*


Tequila Sunrise by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guanajuato - Mexico*


Guanajuato - Mexico-145 by Christopher William Adach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The Guardian of the Old Street (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Night Life by Donna Brittain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro in Monochrome by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
#FlyNYON-2016-WEB-6 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona cityscape, view from Museu Nacional d'art Catalunya by David McSpadden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
The Beatles by Roberto Vecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#photo #photograph #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leica_camera #leica_world #leicaq #madeinwetzlar #monochrome #street #streetphoto #streetphotography #leicacraft #photo_storee_bw #paris #france #peopl by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
2014-Jun-11-LondonDay3-10.jpg by Michael Lindle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Cà d' Oro by Samuel Chinellato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Cathedral Square by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Please, keep off the grass! by Francoise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Untitled by Smillermeister, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki at Night by sugiro15, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest night by maidream, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heroes, Times Square, Manhattan, NY. USA*









Heroes, Times Square, Manhattan by Eugene Nikiforov, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The iconic Millennium tower in Gun Wharf Quays Portsmouth. UK*









Welcome to Portsmouth-1142 by Andy Searle, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canada*









train by Pierre Salvaille, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gare Lille Flandres - France*









Gare Lille Flandres - France by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Marco, Venice, Italy*









..people are people ... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Emirates Towers which are also landmarks in Dubai*









The City in Black and White by ANDY ARCIGA ( www.arcigaandy.com ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Watcher. Wattisfield, UK*









The Watcher by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tung Choi Street, Hong Kong*









Tung Choi Street by HutchSLR, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millwall Dock, London, UK*









Millwall Dock by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Finistère, Brittany, France*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18950252560/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jewish Synagogue converted to a Churcn. Lower East Side, NYC, USA*









Something for Everyone by Steve Starer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal - Aveiro*









Portugal - Aveiro by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Diego, USA*









DSCF0089 by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lower Manhattan Architecture, New York, USA*









Lower Manhattan Architecture by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aussersihl, Zurich, Switzerland*









InterDiscount by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Doha, Qatar*









Sans titre by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seljalandsfoss, Iceland*









Seljalandsfoss black and white by Richard Enticknap, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sibiu, Romania*









quiet afternoon by Octav Bobe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pantheon, Rome, Italy*









Pantheon Study II by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14249829585/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Untitled by Bal Soora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Georgia-Edited-009 by Carmella Faith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ufa, Russia*
Street life by Valery Titievsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tampere, Finland*
Untitled by Marko Rautavesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pasadena, U.S.A.*
Pasadena City Hall by Thad Zajdowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Murcia, Spain*
City Lights by Óscar Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Towards Victoria Street. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wild Atlantic*









Wild Atlantic by Peter Balmer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown Place*









Feisty storm by Peter Balmer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*









Lonesome by Peter Balmer, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Gate by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City Hall, Stockholm*









A photo worth sharing by Peter Balmer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden. Early Autumn*









Kungsgatan (The Kings Street) by Peter Balmer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*









Late summer breeze by Peter Balmer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*









November Rain by Peter Balmer, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Change of Perspective by Dominik Jaeck, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gothic Style Church in France*









Gothic Style Church in France by Peter Balmer, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castellabate - Italy*


Cilento waves in the house by Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wuppertal – Germany*


Kiepenkerl in Wuppertal NRW by Wolfgang Ruberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colca Canyon - Peru*


Cañón del Colca, Pérou by Marcel Verdú, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*









IMG_1058 by Peter Balmer, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Tempesta estiva by Giancarlo Fadda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*

Haar 2. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manhattan, New York, USA*









Manhattan by Robert Gustavsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brahehus Castle, County in the province of Småland, Sweden.*









Brahehus Castle by Robert Gustavsson, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castellabate - Italy*


Cilento October Sunset by Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Church of St Catherine by Cezary Borysiuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke Parade 2016 . BaWaZun ¬ 20160521.0020 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waipio valley, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waipio Bay Park by crt.romain, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









The Eye-0211 by Andy Searle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saint-Joseph-de-la-Rive, Quebec, Canada*









Église by Pierre Salvaille, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*









Buenos Aires, Argentina by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Italy*









... crocodile ... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai Creek Boats*









Circa 1950 by ANDY ARCIGA ( www.arcigaandy.com ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*UK Landscape*









Old Familiar by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*TSM, Hong Kong*









TSM, Hong Kong by HutchSLR, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Docklands, UK*









Lights on. by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*France*









Marée haute by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hampshire, UK*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/robgoddard/18855550528/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Snow storm in the financial district, New York, USA*









Another Fine Mess by Steve Starer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain - Tabernas (Sergio Leone films set)*









Spain - Tabernas (Sergio Leone films set) by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Diego - USA*









DSCF0096 by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Niagara Falls Sunset, Canada and USA*









Niagara Falls Sunset by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









hiding in the open by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Doha, Qatar*









Sans titre by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Checking! by Gerry Walden, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torö sunset, Sweden*









Torö by Robert Gustavsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hammarby sjöstad, Sweden*









Hammarby sjöstad by Robert Gustavsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*White Castle. Skokloster Sweden.*









White Castle. by Robert Gustavsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Carolina, USA*









Dreaming by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Path to Nowhere, Michigan, USA*









Path to Nowhere by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trosa, Sweden*









Trosa by Robert Gustavsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Basjkir, Sweden*









Basjkir by Robert Gustavsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stocholm, Sweden*









Hammarby sjöstad (Explored) by Robert Gustavsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gangs of New York, USA*









Gangs of New York by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Detroit, Michigan, USA*









On a long trip to nowhere by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Highway one, California, USA*









Gloomy drive home by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centralstation Göteborg. Sweden*









Centralstation Göteborg.(Explored) by Robert Gustavsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Smögen, Sweden*









Smögen(Explored) by Robert Gustavsson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Detroit Rock City, USA*









Detroit Rock City by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fosterville, Youngstown, Ohio. USA*









Quiet Paradise by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NYC Row, USA*









NYC Row by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* San Francisco, California, USA*









Monocrome Monday by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Verrazano Bridge, New York, USA*









Verrazano Bridge by Josh Bozarth, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Bellagio's fountain, Las Vegas, USA*









Fountain Show by Carl Larson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









The Eye-0226 by Andy Searle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Queebec, Frontenac Castle, Canada*









Québec, Chateau Frontenac by Pierre Salvaille, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Agabat valley, Egypt*









Agabat valley, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









....commozione , pianto , gioa ..........gioia , pianto commozione ....upside down !!! by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai*









Wood Yacht by ANDY ARCIGA ( www.arcigaandy.com ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Redgrave, UK*









Pilgrim by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kowloon Streets, Hong Kong*









Kowloon Streets by HutchSLR, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Docklands, UK*









London Docklands by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port Douglas, Australia*









Port Douglas by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Derelict farmhouse, Iceland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rutti66/18202434134/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hard Rain is Gonna Fall, New York, USA*









Hard Rain is Gonna Fall by Steve Starer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Spain - Seville*









Spain - Seville by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Point Loma, California, USA*









Guiding Light by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One World Trade Center, New York, USA*









One World Trade Center by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oberstrass, Zurich, Switzerland*









ba ba lu by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Doha, Qatar*









Sans titre by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pha nang beach, Thailand*









Pha nang beach by Richard Enticknap, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sibiu, Romania*









big square by Octav Bobe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Iceland.*









Ponies II by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Summer on the Chicago River, USA*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fjcps/14057897247/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Au-dessus by albert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Gray days by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


GMT by tonyc° photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Chatelet by Vincent Anderlucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


mar b&w by pianlux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


waiting by Leonard J Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dots transfer by Ignasi Raventós, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Navarra - Spain*


Plazaola by Gure Elia http://www.sthendalsyndrome.com/, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC - US*


Union Station - Washington, D.C. by Rex Mandel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Käuzchen by klaweb52, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viñales - Cuba*


Valle de Viñales by lababayaga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocamadour - France*


Rocamadour II by Nicolas Cazard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zugspitze , Blick ins Höllental - Germany*


Zugspitze , Blick ins Höllental, 74203/5444 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Zugspitze , Blick ins Höllental - Germany


Zugspitze , Blick ins Höllental, 74197/5514 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*

Le MUCEM by lh photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw - Poland*


untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw*


untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Foggy Metropolis by UrbanCyclops, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sardinia - Italy*


Ardia-Sedilo. Sardinia by Ottavio Carta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sonora Desert - Mexico*


Desierto de Sonora by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quebec, Canada*









cloud10 by Pierre Salvaille, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bas-Relief, Prambanan temple, Indonesia*









Bas-Relief, Prambanan temple, Indonesia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice, Italy*









.. today , I want to stay ... off ... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*









Abra in Action circa 1970 by ANDY ARCIGA ( www.arcigaandy.com ), sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Finningham Forest, UK*









Edges by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forth Bridge, Scotland*









Bridge shoreside by HutchSLR, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Rush by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*France*









Sans titre by Frédéric DELOUVEE, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Storm over Vogar, Iceland*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/rutti66/18955956072/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York*









Room With a Bath by Steve Starer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal - Sintra*









Portugal - Sintra by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Los Angeles*









Dark City by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Storm over Manhattan, New York, USA*









Stormy Weather by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich, Switzerland*









watch your step by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Doha, Qatar*









Sans titre by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brighton spring tide boat, UK*









Brighton spring tide boat by Richard Enticknap, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sibiu, Romania*









after storm by Octav Bobe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Iceland.*









Ponies by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*China*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9497304617/in/[email protected]/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Fairmont Chateau Laurier in Ottawa by Dave Bremner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague - Vltava river by José MF Azevedo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
A Night View Of Rio From Santa Teresa (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York from Newport by Rajan Raju, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
cloudy in philadelphia by Katie Zhao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona - The Rambla - Woman Waiting at Metro by C E Steer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Edicola by Fabrizio Barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
📍París, France lifeproof #euvounajanela #bestplacetogo #travelingourplanet #gpparadise #selfievip #adventurepic #awesome_earthpix #gopro #thegreatoutdoors #go_herolife #gpfanatic #goworx #paris #france #torreeiffel #toureiffel by byronfernandezc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Sixth Sense by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Ponte dell'Accademia by SLpixeLS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Balconies by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
National demonstration in Brussels, Belgium by tareq ramadan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Frame by Lal Nallath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Athens's Acropolis), Greece*
Untitled by AWDennison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMGP8519 by Aleksandra Plewa, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South Carolina Folly Beach, USA*









Beach Pier by Riddhish Chakraborty, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Plymouth, Minnesota, USA*









Wetland by Riddhish Chakraborty, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This waterfall in the Pigeon River divides US and Canada - Right side is in Canada, left bank is US.*









Great Falls - Grand Portage MN by Riddhish Chakraborty, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wintry look of Splitrock Lighthouse, MN. USA*









Wintry look of Splitrock Lighthouse by Riddhish Chakraborty, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A hot summer afternoon by St Croix River Interstate Park, MN. USA*









Waiting for next by Riddhish Chakraborty, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Minneopa Falls - Minneaopa State Park, USA*









Minneopa Falls - Minneaopa State Park by Riddhish Chakraborty, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Before the Rain by Yasin Hassan - ياسين حسن, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Skyline by Michaela Loheit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
EM_20160110_3285 by Elisa Matile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nebraska* 


Pilger Nebraska Twin EF4 Tornadoes by Aaron Rigsby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*


Ghosts and Thunder by Nic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150605_276D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Skater Sunday (7) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Como Lake - Italy*


Ever-changing disposition by hjl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Before the buzz by Teemu Kustila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rialto beach - US*


Rialto Beach Olympic Coast Black and White PSIMG_4563crop-BW by Tom DiMatteo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
PRAZKY HRAD [PRAGUE CASTLE] by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spokane - US*


Lightning Over Spokane by Bailey S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*


With A Bang 2 BW by Bob Larson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
A busker entertaining people in Plaza Mayor. by mihannofregatotuttiinomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro ... so beautiful by Yves Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sibiu - Romania*


after storm by Octav Bobe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Stormy Weather by Mike Orso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Storm Rolling In by cylynex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Towards Infinity by Tarek Anam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Rain, Canary Wharf, London by Scott Wylie, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









the b&w version by Jorunn Sjofn Gudlaugsdottir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Strandarkirkja, Selvogur, south Iceland.*









the magic church by Jorunn Sjofn Gudlaugsdottir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









Project 52 B&W Week 51: Christmas/Holiday by Jorunn Sjofn Gudlaugsdottir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hvalsneskirkja, Iceland*









thoughts by Jorunn Sjofn Gudlaugsdottir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seattle. USA*









Stand Tall by Pedalhead'71, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany*









Black&White-Field by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cologne, Germany*









dom-view by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heidelberg View, Germany*









Apocalypse by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt Pano, Germany*









Frankfurt Pano by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Germany*









church b&w by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt, Germany*









Domino by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt, Germany*









high up by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt, Germany*









Tower 185 by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown Place*









casino-bw by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome, Italy*









Cant-miss-that-shot by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Patchwork Road by Seng Chee Leong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2 ball by Mike Stach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Ice-CreamMan by Giovanni Del Papa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fussen, Bavaria - Germany*


Füssen, Märchenschloss Neuschwanstein, Das Schloss von Nordosten: Auf das Torhaus und der Viereckturm , 74104/5356 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deventer - Netherlands*


Untitled by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiponce - Spain*


Antigua ciudad romana de Italica - Santiponce, Sevilla by Hodibe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Historische Weinkelter im Kloster Eberbach by klaweb52, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Molde - Norway*


Moldefjord V by Teelicht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Patio de las Doncellas - Alcazar de Sevilla, España by Hodibe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubrovnik*


Dubrovnik Old Town, 2009 by Ken Mines, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dinant - Belgium*


Dinant - Belgica by Hodibe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam
*

Watertours in Rotterdam by Wim Scholte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palouse falls - US*


Palouse Falls by Ron Bernstein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urueña, Valladolid - Spain*


Urueña - Valladolid 2009 by Manolo Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinghburgh* 


Towering. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Life Passing By.... by pedro alves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

Prayer @ Santa Maria Sopra Minerva by Bobby Zucco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Saint Mitchel - France*


Les Méandres du Mont by Eric Trehet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North of Norway*


Ragged coast by Teelicht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Ponte Sisto at Night by J R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Cityscape by Shaun Pillai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Untitled by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Compressed perspective by Hans de Jonge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The Guardian of the Old Street (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
People in the fog by Kicki Holmén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by David Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
_APS6135 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
P1311063 - Dwarfing Architecture by Syed HJ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Le Sacré Coeur by Lollivier Stéphane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza by comradavid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Happy day by Peter Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Meet me at the record store by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Skyline by rahe.johannes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint-Michel, France*
The photographer by jerome [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Skyscrapers by Nicola Cocco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night by Fox Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westminster Squared, London, UK*









Westminster Squared-0033-2 by Andy Searle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quebec, Canada*









hiver19 by Pierre Salvaille, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arch of the Sergii, Pula, Croatia*









Arch of the Sergii, Pula, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venezia*









Venezia by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frankfurt skyline, Germany*









Frankfurt skyline by Eric, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Sirens by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Great Wall Landscape, China*









Great Wall Landscape by HutchSLR, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_2341-1 by Daniele Berto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Going left or right? by Wim Scholte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Agn Gruszka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


fishing-alone with his thoughts by Makis Ioakimidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valladolid - Spain*


Lugar de Partida by Ivan Arribas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gent - Belgium*


Castillo de Gravensteen - Gante, Belgica by Hodibe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portor, Galicia - Spain*


Chove outra vez by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teide, Tenerife - Spain*


chapel at the Teide by R G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lighthouse by Femme Peintre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sardinia - Italy*


Scorcio di Bosa. Sardynia by Ottavio Carta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


England October 2001 by scatman otis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alhambra - Spain*


Sierra Nevada by Simone Baroncelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Cap Ferret - France*


Tide by michndb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
After the Rain by Lemjay Lucas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw mornings by Tammisto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Generations Skyline by Christiaan Triebert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Avenida Madero, Mexico City. December, 2015. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Man and his dog by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline Silhouette by M D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb15 X100_018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Night View of Prague by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
East Cost Memorial by Clément Leca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Laura Minsk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Don't rush yourself! by JS-On-Location, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice - World icon by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
enjoy the view. by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
11/365 by Tony Anciaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
071-12 by Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nānākuli beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Nānākuli, Oʻahu, Hawaii. by Inge Vautrin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_8098_1 by Norbert Simon, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome*









Praying by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London *









Street life by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Rome*









Twin Church by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*United Arab Emirates*









The End by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris City*









Paris City by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Eiffel Tower, Paris, France*









Eiffel Tower by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai*









Heavy Storm by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rome Castel St.Angelo View, Italy*









Everyone wants a Part of it.. by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pantheon of Rome*









Pantheon by Mario K, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Eye*









London Eye by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_2299-1 by Daniele Berto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


mystic lights by Eduardo Rizzu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


(alternatives) streets of China by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caen - France*


COME AS YOU ARE : Place St Sauveur-Caen-Normandy-France Mar 27th 2015 by FREDERIC VIGNOLLES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quelmer - France*


L'Endormi by Eric Trehet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Spreeuwen op woendag 25 maart 2015 (4) by Sidney Portier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kabah, Yucatan - Mexico*


Zona Arqueologica - Kabáh by Hodibe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benidorm - Spain*


vacances 2007 benidorm lot 114.jpg by Georges Bretones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan - Myanmar*


Untitled by Ricardo DConradi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chautla, Puebla - Mexico*


Chautla, Puebla by Aarón Palacios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
DTLA Nights by Mathieu Lebreton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila in Black & White by Sumarie Slabber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw downtown - explore 1.02.2016 by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_2448 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Tuletornen by Daniel Carlbom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praha by Jan Karafiát, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb15 X100_018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Turn on the lights by maria manuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
FLUID TIME V – Aligning Paths by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Just a metro by kismihok, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* New York*









It's a Dog's World by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zurich*









low light by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boats and fishermen, Qatar*









Boats and fishermen by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*









Shanghai by Richard Enticknap, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bucharest - Old City - Romania*









bucharest_old_city_bw_27 by Octav Bobe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Istanbul. Turkey*









Storm Over The Dome by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Girona, Spain*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/estote/14054400829/in/[email protected]/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Finisterre - France*


Seuls au monde by Objectif Foto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cieszyn - Poland*


Untitled by aRRO`s, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vogels op zondag 15 maart 2015 (2) by Sidney Portier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Voorschoten - Netherlands*


Castle Duivenvoorde by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Untitled by aRRO`s, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oldenburg Castle - Germany*


#11/52 Oldenburg Castle by Dominik Jaeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


"Krakow, one morning..." by Davide Zappettini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ziegenherde im Tenogebirge by klaweb52, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*


Mission of San Xavier, Arizona #3795 a bw by LawrenceT., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chimborazo Volcano, Ecuador*


Last Of The Suns Rays, Chimborazo Volcano, Ecuador. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cavalese - Italy*


CAVALESE 1 by cato77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Dragon Castle by Ignasi Raventós, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_1170-1 by Daniele Berto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dreamland by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montevideo - Uruguay*


vista de malvin from puerto del Buceo, Montevideo, Uruguay by Eduardo Rizzu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*_


Mist, Crow, Monument. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Louva-a-deus by Jefferson Allan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Croatia*


Chrome Waterfall. A Tribute to Michael Gibbs by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Glistening sunlight by klaweb52, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Contraluz.... by Pedro FC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
The City that Never Sleeps by Ho Ying Yao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warszawa rising by stephie d, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
St Isaac's Cathedral at Night (Long Exposure) by terbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Circular Quay by Sally Kaack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Un pequeño descanso. by Eder Rosales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Justin Lamb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Walk with a friend in unison... by Wil Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Luzes da cidade by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*]
New York cityscape (VI) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Montjuïc by Fran Caballero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
The Beatles by Roberto Vecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
la crue et le pont de Bercy by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Is It Safe To Stand In The Middle? by Jarrad., on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
I'm listening by morag darby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
Gozo March 2016 by Carmelo Establier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Camping by Arsène Francois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj al Arab, Study II, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest night by maidream, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*NYC*









https://photographers.ua/photo/clouds-nyc-panorama-manhattan-east-river-1000481/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*









London by Walid photography, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Itsanbul, Turkey*









Istanbul by Walid photography, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Eye*









London Eye by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London UK*









Street Photography by Walid photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris*









_K6A6740 by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iceland*









BW by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown Place*









Sunset by Abdulmajeed Al Juhani, sur Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Ray and Maria Stata Center, Cambridge, Massachussetts, USA*









Stata Center by Michael Minella, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York, USA*









Empire on Broadway by Michael Minella, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haunted Mansion, Florida, USA*









Haunted Mansion by Michael Minella, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ponte Luis (Porto), Portugal*
Oporto desde las alturas by Montse, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chinatown in Chicago. USA*









Welcome To Chinatown by Michael Minella, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seeing Looe, UK*









Seeing Looe in Black and White by Rosie Spooner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Joshua Tree, California, USA*









Cholla Infrared by Rebecca Tifft, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*USA*









Chickens by Rebecca Tifft, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*rural america, USA*









Lean On Me by Rebecca Tifft, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken in McCall, Idaho, USA*









Making a Snowman by Rebecca Tifft, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Denali, Alaska, USA*









Denali by Rebecca Tifft, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NYC, USA*









NYC by Drake Jackson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hazard St Rocks, Coastal Rhode Island. USA*









Hazard St Rocks by Drake Jackson, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rhode Island. USA*









Overlooked by Drake Jackson, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Dows Lake Pavillion by Dave Bremner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hannover, Germany*
Kids of 96 by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Old people park by Julien C. Viciana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Arrived in the beautiful Cape Town by CF Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Kiev in black and white by Benedetto Dell`ariccia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lodz, Poland*
Strangers in the Night... by Joanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Girl with Guitar by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne in Monochrome by Leanne Cole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Cerro Santa Lucia building by Eileen Gzz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Islamabad, Pakistan*
Rose & Jasmine Garden, Islamabad by Abdul Majid Saleem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Family Crossing by Job Homeless, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
R0004373 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
- Fisherman - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
The World Is Yours... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympic Agora (Athens), Greece*
down on the Ground by Christian Robold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Cityscape in bw by ioanna papanikolaou DSC_0151_2205 by ARTbyJWP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
The Oberoi Hotel Mumbai by Sanjeet Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tabriz, Iran*
Poultry Market, Tabriz Bazaar, Iran by Julia Maudlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Saigon (Ho Chi Minh City) Vietnam by AR's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shiraz, Iran*
Shiraz, Iran by Stephan Nierop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Swingin' by Scott Shields, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Lviv. by Max Ivanoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
IMG_5117 by Niki Suppan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monaco in Black and White by MadÂme Rêve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150802_0702D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
L'Oratoire en Noir et Blanc by Pascal Gaudette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orléans, France*
Orléans by jerome [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai at night B&W by Talv SS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
The Beautiful Prague in black and white ... by Robert Schüller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
IMG_4552 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mississauga, Canada*
Absolute Towers Long Exposure by Chris Noronha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago_011_bw by Heinrich Karesch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


Charing Cross by Doug Collinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Untitled by Thomas Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brisbane*


Light Trails 002 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


HM Treasury by John Esslinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


krakòw by night by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Utrechtsestraat Amsterdam by FrankdeRidder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


La rue de Tournon et le Sénat by Max Sat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


bright light in dark woods 2 by Felix Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
little man by Bartosz Kwasnicki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
SF.098406 by Film&PhotoArchivist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
road by persona.Natali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2016-06-04_05-22-51 by Andrzej Szymański, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Downtown by TKBonz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
2016-05-11 01.01.53 1 by Didier Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Torres de Catedral (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto's CN Tower at Night by Dan Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by Remon Rijper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Duran_Chris_A2_Photo1 by Chris Duran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
spires by Roberto Saltori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Leipzigerstrasse Berlin 2016 #documentary #cityscape #architecture #urban #urbanscape #archdaily #stadtlandschaft #bw #architektur #architecturalphotography #architecturelovers #berlin #nikon by Heinz Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona - Tibidabo Tower by Dave Noyle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Darsena by mimmo_laforesta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eifel Tower from the Alexandre III bridge by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Covent Garden at night #photooftheday #blackandwhite #bnw #bnw_of_our_world #bnw_planet #bnwmood #bnw_captures #superstarz_bw #ic_bw #bw_wednesday #minebnw #mine_bnw #london #londonview #coventgarden #street #streetphotography #streetphoto by andy hunting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
El puente de los suspiros en Venecia by MIGUEL BARRIOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
m.a.l.t.a by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand Place, Brussels by Richard Woodhead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Marina Skyline, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambon, France*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kihei, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Kihei Caffe by Rolf Jonsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1457 by Conor McCarthy, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Big Ben framed-9839 by Andy Searle, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quebec, Canada*









nature morte by Pierre Salvaille, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bas-Relief, Prambanan temple, Indonesia*









Bas-Relief, Prambanan temple, Indonesia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Somewhere in Italy*









Two ...of us ... by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Freddie, Montreux, Vaud, Switzerland*









Freddie by Eric, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Freston Tower in Suffolk, UK*









To The Tower by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Urban Hong Kong*









Urban Hong Kong2 by HutchSLR, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River Thames, London, UK*









River Thames by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brusel, Belgium*









Four by Andreas Aivaliotis, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Hayward Gallery, London by Dave Morris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
A cruise ship in Venice ⚓ by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Upper Barrakka Gardens - Valetta Malta by Un Scharf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Pic Nic on the Pavement . by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
JBR from the sea - Dubai by Pascal Carrion - Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Palacio de Buda by Adrián Santos Martin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago. USA*









The Two Towers... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago. USA*









Tall Order... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









Interceptions Dream... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paris, France*









Peace On Earth... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London, UK*









The Crossing... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canary Wharf. London, UK*









Canary Long Sky... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Albert's Bridge. London, UK*









Albert's Bridge... by JH Images.co.uk, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*view from Andaz Hotel - Shanghai, China*









view from Andaz Hotel - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









going up by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









Sans titre by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shangai, China*









Sans titre by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









Sans titre by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Vitus Cathedral B&W, Prague, Czech Republic*









St. Vitus Cathedral B&W by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Vatican*









Nothing is Black and White... by Mike, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shangai, China*









Sans titre by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









Sans titre by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Napoli, Italy*









Piazza del Plebiscito... by Salvatore Brontolone, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centro Direzionale di Napoli. Italy*









La geometria che pur informa... by Salvatore Brontolone, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong Nights*









Hong Kong Nights by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pozzuoli, Italy*









Schizzechea... by Salvatore Brontolone, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*serengeti - tanzania*


Majestic by Jon Bengo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


Napoli Via Caracciolo by Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Adam W, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peles castle - Romania*


Peles Castle during the night by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucharest *


Bucharest By Night by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2014-12-26_02-16-52 by Brian Lapinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Cityscape by Ruth Spitzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


屏東霧台 by Sarah Hung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo - Italy*


Bergamo by mavult75, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo - Italy*


Bergamo in the fog by mavult75, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Narrow view by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Fly by Alex Ripoche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican City*


untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
brussels by night (8) by wouter van eenoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Cloud Source... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Kerkyra (Kerkyra island), Greece*
Black And White Town by A Guy Taking Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Haleakala Crater, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Haleakala Crater - Haleakala National Park by Best Practices, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Black&white Budapest by Alexei L, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*I hope I'm back

Tabasco, Mexico*


Fierros y madera by Gabriel, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Dos arquitecturas by Gabriel, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tabasco, Mexico*


Puerto Ceiba by Gabriel, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Chioggia N. 5 - 2013 by angelo aldo filippin, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Minas Gerais, Brazil*


Capela de N. Sra Quitéria by Fred Matos, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Victoria Street by Roberto Herrero, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Venecia 'acqua alta' (2008) by Manel Cantarero, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Chioggia N. 4 - 2013 by angelo aldo filippin, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Asturias, Spain*


Amanece by myzales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


(0116/14) Un clásico en bn by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Morelos, Mexico*


Cactus B&N by Rodolfo Araiza G., en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basilicata, Italy*


The bells do not ring more by marco moretti, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


De regreso (Return) by Luis Pedro Montesano, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Still dancing by Salvo Bombara, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pelican II by Arnau P, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Asturias, Spain*


¿Y eso? :: And this? :: 20140415 0409 by Oiluj Samall Zeid, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*


Silver view of the golden park by Alberto Barrera, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


. by Giorgio Dua, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Duomo di Firenze - Italy by Alice, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Switzerland*


LANZO 27 by Gianmarco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuzco, Peru*


... by Darren, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


NUBES by Rossend Gri, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Paso a paso... by Jose Miguel, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


El Caracol by carambano2013, en Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Romsey Abbey, UK*









Romsey Abbey Circles-9350 by Andy Searle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marble house, Newport, Rhode Island, USA*









Marble house2nb by Pierre Salvaille, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires at night, Argentina*









Buenos Aires at night by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laguna veneziana, Italy*









Laguna veneziana by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brittany, France*









Traverser l'Atlantique (Explore) by vedebe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mono IR from Happisburgh in Norfolk, UK*









Beacons by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong from the Peak*









Hong Kong from the Peak 2 by HutchSLR, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chislehurst Woods, England, UK*









Chislehurst Woods by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown Place*









01012016 by Andreas Aivaliotis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Toledo, Spain*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18202116330/in/pool-artistic_bw/​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York, USA*









This is what they mean when they say steel canyons by Steve Starer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portugal - Fatima*









Portugal - Fatima by gionni [email protected], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downtown San Diego, California, USA*









Taxi! by Jason, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Emigrant Industrial, New York, USA*









Emigrant Industrial by Marcela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vorfrutt, Switzerland*









hold your breath forever by gato-gato-gato, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Doha, Qatar*









Sans titre by Ziad Hunesh, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chichester Boat HDR B&W, Dorset, UK*









Chichester Boat HDR B&W by Richard Enticknap, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bucharest - Old City - B&W, Romania*









bucharest_old_city_bw_24 by Octav Bobe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The peaceful confines of the cemetery that sits atop Llandudno's Grand Orme as a storm approaches. Wales*









Sky & Sea by Marshall Ward, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotorua museum cricket, New Zealand*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13101336285/in/[email protected]/​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart *


Reiher im Baum, bw-sw, 75112 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gard - France*


CAMARGUE INTIME by thierrymuller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milan depuis la cathédrale by Christian Sancassiani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoofddorp - Netherlands*


untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Caché derrière une tige by steph20_2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


JPM_6182 by jp maire, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugano lake - Switzerland*


Fifty Shades of Grey by mr.reverend, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago, Cioruña - Spain*


4088-[EXPLORE*447 NOV 28.2014] Santiago (Coruña) by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw *


untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG 19 by jp maire, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Amsterdam*


Dutch Breeze by Andre G. Antunes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
gondola sulle onde by Vito Paladini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Along the shore by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Seule by Francoise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Dawn Wind by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Thessaloniki by thanassis.staikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hanalei bay, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hanalei Bay by b#Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lánchíd by David Hegedüs, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Canyonlands National Park, USA*









by me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shangai, China*









walking under by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sant' Agata dei Goti (Benevento). Italy*









E' vecchio solo cio' che non ricordiamo... by Salvatore Brontolone, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









Sans titre by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong*









looking up in Central by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*lago fusaro in Bacoli (Napoli). Italy*









Tra il bianco e il nero, diffida di chi non riesce a cogliere le piu’ sottili sfumature del grigio... by Salvatore Brontolone, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Naple, Italy*









Vecchia fontana grigia, abbandonata lungo la curva d'una via deserta,.. by Salvatore Brontolone, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*









Guardians by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mow Cop Castle Ruin, UK*









Mow Cop Castle Ruin by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Naple, Italy*









Stretti in un unico e grande abbraccio, Puteoli e Vesuvius... by Salvatore Brontolone, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Casina Vanvitelliana...sul lago fusaro.in Bacoli (Napoli). Italy*









Quell'antica real casina adagiata in solitaria sul lago... by Salvatore Brontolone, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mow Cop Castle, UK*









Mow Cop Castle by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai Hotel Views*









Sans titre by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Spain*


Catedral de León by Ignacio Municio (Thanks for the 500.000 visits), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Light of faith by Long Trần, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wolisso - Ethiopia*


Untitled by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wolisso - Ethiopia*


Untitled by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waterfall in Croatia*


Song of the Water by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sant'Elia - Italy*


Di notte by Andrea Calcagno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Rome*_


Long Shadows by donatadag, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Folly beach, SC - US*


Weathered pier pilings [Explored] by Rick Tilbury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monroe - US*


Monroe Cheese Corp by Marc Kohlbauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shillong *


Light Trails 2 by joe_wallerstein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


1_DSC3852 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Nocturne by xprocessed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff - UK*


lamplight by Andy WXx2009, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


1A7_DSC8041 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Albert's Bridge... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago After Dark by Romeo Banias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hull - UK*


A Trip down Memory Lane by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges - Belgium*


How magnificent the city is by moonlight ... by Yvette Depaepe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


1_DSC4199 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Sugar Loaf at Night by Sérvulo Torres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Donon Castle - UK*


Eilean Donon Castle by Dave Holder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neist Point - UK*


Neist Point by Grant Morris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


.. .. .. by Panagiotis Feloukas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Tram to Moscou by Steve Beckett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wicklow - Ireland*



Into the Fog by Bernie Delaney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Tram in Snow - Het Spui, Amsterdam by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Working Canal Boat by Louis Berk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bern - Switzerland*


Copyright by SL - Foto 141228 by Sami Lazaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore at night by Gustavo Feijó, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
SF Skyline (1 of 1) by World-viewer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Eagle & Tower. Singer House. Nevsky prospect, 28. St. Petersburg. Орёлъ и башня дома компанiи «Зингеръ». Невскiй проспект, домъ 28. Санктъ-Петербургъ by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
A View to the Funfair.jpg by Paul's Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Hotel sign by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
000001230022 by sadjeans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5809 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
_SDI1817.jpg by Mark Rouleau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
TIME by Oliver Plagge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museu do Amanhã by Manoel Moraes Jr., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Brooklyn by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Triumph Arch by Rebeca Heredero Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Mobile shooting by Per Langedal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Seine et le pont des arts by fabien de-saint-cyr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Ritual by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
#venecia #venize #bnw_life #bw #italia #italy #loves_united_venice #loves_venice #loves_united_venice #loves_venice by Joaquin de Alba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Tartine et Mort Subite. by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa by Angus White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Országház by Tomas Chroustovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont du Gard, France*
MarChe @ l' Ombre by ~ C² ~, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westminster Popped, London, UK*









Westminster Popped-9087 by Andy Searle, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Matawinie, Quebec, Canada*









morning by Pierre Salvaille, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tracks in the desert, Egypt*









Tracks in the desert, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_*Venezia , Piazza San Marco, Italy*_









Venezia , Piazza San Marco by Maurizio Cavallucci, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brittany, France*









L'apparition du port by vedebe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*More Shingle Street in Suffolk, UK*









Waiting by Lee Acaster, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hong Kong from the Peak*









Hong Kong from the Peak 2015 by HutchSLR, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hamburg, Germany*









Hamburg by mike-mojopin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown Location*









Love is the answer by Andreas Aivaliotis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ávila, España. Basílica de San Vicente (Spain)*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18524335608/in/pool-artistic_bw/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NYC, USA*









NYC Street-85-Edit.jpg by Steve Starer, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florianópolis, Brazil*
Na Rua ! by Jøãø Mär¢øs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ghajn Tuffieha bay, Malta*
Monochrome Crescent. by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
R0004373 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
istanbul - black.and.white - ILFORD DELTA 400 by Saleem Homsi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Life Goes On... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palaio Faliro (Athens), Greece*
Untitled by Georgina ♡, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kerkyra town (Kerkyra island), Greece*
Reading death announcements 2 by alexandros tsiolis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Untitled by Denis Ganpantsurov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
A journey across the Harbour always calms my soul! by andilaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
Colaba walkway by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auckland, New Zealand*
20160429-09-Auckland Viaduct Harbour at night_pano_BW by Roger Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Haze over Quito by JCGurr1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lodz, Poland*
official TANGOSALON Festival Łódź - Saturday 12-11 by GAZ BLANCO photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai nightshots (XVIII) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monaco in Black and White by MadÂme Rêve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw by Margy Crane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Looking up at Petronas Towers by CreArtPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Parked Up by John Newman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2016-06-08-19-50-41-DSCF4058-HDR-2 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver On A Clear Day by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The Heart Of Chicago by Tim Husted, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
15th Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cincinnati, U.S.A.*
Eye by Jim Jaworek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Biker by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jeddah, Saudi Arabia*
Jeddah tower / Kingdom tower / Mile-High tower , construction site by Mostapha Ghaziri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La crue de la Seine version Argentique by Martial Soula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Oliver Bruns-12.jpg by Oliver Bruns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Getxo - Spain*


Amanecer en negro desde Aiboa by Carlos Olmedillas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cervera - Spain*


008-cervera__MBF6377-2 by Liudmila Belyaeva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miengo - Spain*


Los Caballos. Miengo. Cantabria. Spain by Pedro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veneto - Italy*


Bikers on the Euganean Hills by Gianluca Canello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koshi River - Nepal*


En la orilla del Koshi River by Cyberian_8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Domingo - Dom. Republic*


Rain by Max Bosio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Adios Meco by Dragos Voicu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alcala de Henares - Spain*


Raining by Sisqu Tena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


San Francisco, California by Gerard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Blas - El Salvador*



San Blas, El Salvador by Jorge Romen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trentino - Italy*


Castel Toblino by aledue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


St. Johns Bridge, winter MMXII by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*









gather round by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*









rooftop isolation by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City, USA.*









strangers by R G, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City*









one way by R G, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*









behind the pearl by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai Pinnacles*









Shanghai Pinnacles 2 by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New York City, USA. 2015*









streets of NYC by R G, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai Pinnacles, China*









Shanghai Pinnacles by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Untitled by Bal Soora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malmo, Sweden*
Malmö Sweden by Sofie Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Cuban oldtimer by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cleveland, U.S.A.*
intersection (122) by Beau Finley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Copehagen-DSC_7188 by rail II, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Iquique, Chile*
Zambo by Francisco Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
Plaza de Armas Old San Juan by Jose Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
PICT0044.jpg by Caleb Knueven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Two by Albert Dobrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Foggy Brisbane by Tony White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne in Monochrome by Leanne Cole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Detención by Claudio Aguilera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Waterside by Scotty Robson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mount Everest*
Everest from Southeast by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
R0004509 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Yansıma. #reflection #istanbul #turkey #people #black #white #bnw #nice #sea #bosphorus #bridge #galata #mosque #suleymaniye #fujifilm #workshop #street by Oğuz Kandemir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Marseille, le Vieux Port by Jemira Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by Elena Rodríguez Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis (Athens), Greece*
Athens by Elena Rodríguez Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Portrait by Paolo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
abu dhabi national mosque by Ahmad Azaharuddin Omar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cuzco, Peru*
Ready to Roll by Roaming Together, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Skating by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Istiqlal by Hans Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Thong Lo - Bangkok by John Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lodz, Poland*
Leaving the frame by Rafal Zych, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin vs. Sin City by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Kiev in black and white by Benedetto Dell`ariccia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151107_0712D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
intersection by jackroom1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Cathedral of Brasilia - [Metropolitan Cathedral of Our Lady Aparecida] by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Marrakech by S R, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skagit - US*


Foggy Passage by Gary Skiff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


image by Rodrigo Cayo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Looking down on Victoria Street. by Tom Foster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perugia - Italy*


Nebbia by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kirkwall - UK*


The Ba' - game of games by Premysl Fojtu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


TOKYO TAKANAWA. Batmobile?? by MT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Austin - US*


Take a Little Time, Walk A Little Line by Lotus Carroll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Durham - UK


Prebends Bridge by Jeff Hobkirk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Harbury - UK*


50047 Harbury Cutting by Andy Hoare, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Penang - Malaysia*


Gurney Sunrise by Paul Mullins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Robin Hood's bay, England - UK*


Monochrome Mirror. by Dave Cappleman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dolomites - Italy*


Sunrise in the Dolomites by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestur - Iceland*


Hvítserkur by Friðþjófur M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yamhill , OR - US*



Sunrays over the Valley by Linda Shapiro, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Chiapas, Mexico*


Chiapa de Corzo by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Havana, Cuba*


Le Panthéon de Paris by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kirsehir, Turkey*


persian rugs in Kırşehir by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berliner Dom by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Les Invalides by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Tour Eiffel by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veracruz, Mexico*


Café de la Parroquia by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veracruz, Mexico*


Saca Monedas by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


A Venecia by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


Barquito by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Central Park by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


La chica de las palomas by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Mezquita Azul by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Monochromatic Bosphorus by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Moulin Rouge by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Notre Dame Paris, France by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


View of paris form The Center George Pompidou by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Pont des Arts by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Pennsylvania, USA*


Phl Taxi by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


Mujer orando en Sultanahmed Camii by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


B&W 1 - spreads its wings by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


B&W 3 - fog in the wind by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


Positano - Costa Amalfitana by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


Napoli by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Restos de una civilización by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhone-Alpes, France*


catedral Saint-Jean by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Provence-Alpes Cote d'Azur, France*


Arena & Mar by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Provence-Alpes Cote d'Azur, France*


Pescando Retratos by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Provence-Alpes Cote d'Azur, France*


Puerto Viejo by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


LatinoAmericaNa by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Palacio de Bellas Artes by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Plaza Juárez by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


The Solomon R. Guggenheim NY by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


The Solomon R. Guggenheim NY by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Vista desde el MET by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Desde Empire State Building by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Manhatan desde East River by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Brooklyn Bridge by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Liberty Island by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Red Cube by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


World Trade Center by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Ground Zero NY by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Janitzio by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Pesqueros de Janitzio by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tierra del Fuego, Argentina*


Ushuaia by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Watch Your Step by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

Sunset / Shadow by Joerg Nicht, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

Unamed. by Gaël Berthon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Street Project 2016 - KW22 - 9370.jpg by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Street Project 2016 - IMG_3870-2.jpg by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Street Project 2016 - IMG_4839-2.jpg by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Street Project 2016 - IMG_5053.jpg by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Street Project 2016 - IMG_5118.jpg by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Street Project 2016 - IMG_3837-2.jpg by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Street Project 2016 - IMG_4760.jpg by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Street Project 2016 - IMG_5317.jpg by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Street Project 2016 - IMG_4865.jpg by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Street Project 2016 - IMG_5128.jpg by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Street Project 2016 - IMG_3463.jpg by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Street Project 2016 - IMG_3846-2.jpg by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Street Project 2016 - IMG_3890-2.jpg by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Street Project 2016 - IMG_5091.jpg by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Street Project 2016 IMG_4698-2.jpg by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Street Project 2016 - IMG_3383 by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Patzcuaro by David Alexis Córdova Morales, en Flickr


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

PARIS

imageupload


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

JAKARTA


image upload no ads


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

JAKARTA


image by OKEZONE


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

JAKARTA 2008


image hosting without account


----------



## Jack Fruit (May 2, 2015)

JAKARTA


credit to Dito Roso


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin - Italy*


Notte torinese by Enrico Ferrini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


22 by Aleksandr Volkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chongqing - China*


urban noir by roman korzh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


Moments on Photokina in Cologne 2014 by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


B&W by josephzohn | flickr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


3672bna by Paolo Gresta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stompwijk - Netherlands*


Shrouded by Danny te Pas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Nanxiang Old Street 南翔老街 by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pieniny Mountains - Slovakia*


Pieniny mountains, Slovakia by ramerk_de, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Disney *


Mexico by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Natural framed Castle by Gavin_D2009, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gruyères, Switzerland*


inside Giger Bar - part 2 by willy vecchiato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fernie, BC - Canada*


Fernie BC by andrew brook, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chiang Mai - Thailand*


ดอยสุเทพ, Doi Suthep #bw by Johnny Micheletto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Let it rain by Peter Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sheikh Zayed Road, Dubai, United Arab Emirates by Harish Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hanalei bay, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hanalei Bay by b#Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

All At Sea by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Anointed by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Change by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Turning by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Promenade by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Outsiders by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Destiny by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Fisherman's Bastion - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles freeway , California, US

claustrophobia by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

My campsite by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Illinois, US

Illinois by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles California, US

Photo shoot poaching by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portland, Oregon, US

Portland aerial tram by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Small Town USA by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Texas, US

Pecos River Bridge by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Private Property! Colorado, US

private land by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Near White Mountain Arizona by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Las Vegas, Nevada, US

58 miles to Las Vegas, NV. by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shuhe – China*


Old Town of Shuhe by Ning Yu Pao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Africa*


Rains in Africa by Sam Protas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ossola Valley – Italy*


Alpine Church in winter by Alessandro Termignone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zhejiang – China*


Crossing the bridge by Mel s away.., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg *


[White nights by Denis Garipov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Incoming by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
New Orleans 2015 by Jeanne Abrahams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
darkness by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The look... by luis abarca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Lotta and Sacco by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto, downtown by Timothy Neesam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Cuatro Torres Business Area (CTBA), Madrid by KikePSans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Relevo Carioca" - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praga by Raúl Marín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Legoland by Linda Powell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
img068 by VanDan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
From The Eye by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Passing the Torch by Sam Hardgrove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rabat, Malta*
two men, two ladies by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Place Colignon (Colignonplein) à Schaerbeek, Bruxelles by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai - United Arab. Emirates - February 2016 by Vincent de Groot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manoa Valley and Tantalus, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Manoa Valley and Tantalus in the rain by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

In the tunnel by hin. stone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Taiwan street by hin. stone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Taiwan street by hin. stone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Taiwan street by hin. stone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan

Taiwan street by hin. stone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Rain Hong Kong Street by hin. stone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Hong Kong tram by hin. stone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Tokyo, Japan by hin. stone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tibet

Lhasa, Tibet by hin. stone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

We live in a graph by hin. stone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colorado, US

B/W Landscapes #2 by Mohammed Aashik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pine Peaks, Colorado, US

B/W Landscapes by Mohammed Aashik, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Rust & Snow by Guilhem Lascaux, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Coming home by Marius N, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

pet-4-002 by Simone Mazzaschi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevada, US

Walker River, Eastern Sierra, 2016. by Matt Artz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevada, US

Benton Crossing, Eastern Sierra, 2016. by Matt Artz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Maine, US

Cadillac Mountain by Charlie Burt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

A Walk Into The Valley by Rajbir Bhattacharjee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Argentina

Trekking to Laguna Torre 2 by Hernán Zagordo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Ruins of Sutro Baths, 1975 by Bennett Hall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Country Lane by Vincent1825, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curio Bay - New Zealand*


Sheltered by matt brand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Rainier - US*


Mount Rainier Lenticular Landscape by Troy Mason, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestur - Iceland*


Hvítserkur at afternoon (some previous work, B-side) by PAk DocK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coleyville - Australia*


one-tree hill by Chris Burns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brono - Indonesia*


my country by inna dee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


Off To Better Days: The Plan by Marius Vieth (Get featured on www.neoprimemag.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lombardy - Italy*


Neve by Armando Banfetti (Matteo Mangiarotti), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Altamont Pass by Orion Lyau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam Winter Wonderland - Unreal by AmsterSam The Wicked Reflectah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Memories of distant past. [..Dhaka, Bangladesh..] by Mohammad Moniruzzaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuam - Ireland*


Bringing home the turf! by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karnataka - India*


The Sudden Demise of An Enchanted Gabled house in Gokak, Karnataka !!! ! by Anoop Negi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Garhoud Bridge | Dubai, UAE by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Selfie Surf by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockton, CA - US*


Fit For Fog by BearclawPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin from Above*


Allday Wonders by Ivo Berg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


escape from the spider's web by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


Sweep by Spencer Bowman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York
*

Velocious by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing *


a new icon by marin tomic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xi'an - China*


Edge of darkness... by ~~~Saif~~~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boulogne Sur mer - France*


Do not walk on the grass by Wilfried.B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milwaukee - US*


Field Trip by Todd Klassy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Urban Bridge by Korawee Ratchapakdee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Whoosh! by André Benedix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


URBAN MESS by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


foggy day by Bahadır Bermek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


bring on the rain~ New Zealand by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Charles Bridge, Prague. (80/365) by Paolo Ilardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


transition by _fokus_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Grand Central by Matt Burke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Tram nr 47 by Csaba Jekkel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Queen of New York City by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

NYC Aerial view by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

One WTC by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Visual Acoustics XII - Silence and Light - Brooklyn Bridge, New York City by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Visual Acoustics IX - Silence and Light - 8 Spruce Street - Rise* by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Visual Acoustics VI - Silence and Light - Echoes - Wrigley Building & Trump Tower by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

La Défense Study II - Tour EDF, La Défense Paris by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris, France

La Défense Study I Tour Total by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

NEW YORK CITY ESB 316 (video update) by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin, Germany

The Shape of Light XI - The Shell Haus Berlin by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Shape of Light VII - The Red Apple in Rotterdam by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Amsterdam

Tunnel Vision by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Horse on 12th Ave by Roland Malaparte, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Midtown East Skyscrapers, Manhattan, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Manhattan Island, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

#midtown #manhattan #nyc b&w ⚫⚪&#55357;&#56829; #latergram by Stefan Metze, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

NYC 13 by Angel Torres, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Columbus Circle_01 by ALFREDO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

New York Architecture #272 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Manhattan by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rioja – Spain*


serpenteando entre la niebla / winding through the fog by Javy Nájera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sibiu - Romania*


old street by Octav Bobe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg *


Ночь музеев by Denis Garipov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


looker by Bobby Zucco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Efeso - Turkey*


Efeso, 13 Agosto 2014 by Lorenzo Torracca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Megeve – france*


0052alpes-n&b by Rémi Bridot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Voûtes d'arêtes by Flow Rem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reunion Island*


686reunion-n&b by Rémi Bridot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bavaria - Germany*


Life is a zig-zag by F#mob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cauterets - France*


korrika by lourdes marin astobieta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Estaiada Bridge by Rogerio Sato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Spiros Pashos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alkmaar - Netherlands*



De Waag by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Setubal - Portugal*


Setúbal by Michael Krolop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco Bay*


IMGP9287.jpg by Georges Bretones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


At All Angles. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Where the owl lives by alberto gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wellington - New Zealand*


Concern, Wellington, New Zealand by Geoff Stahl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moray - Peru*


The Incan Terracing at Moray by Dan Montalbano, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Nesvizh Castle, Belarus*









https://photographers.ua/photo/zimnyaya-rybalka-733699/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
The light and the darkness.. by Master Octa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Cityscape - Thong Lo Bangkok (35mm) by John Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
Ride by Andreas Levers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
#MonteCarlo #Monaco #blackandwhite #Travel by ibrahim guler, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, Japan*









GINZA 4 by ajpscs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, Japan*









N by ajpscs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, Japan*









BETWEEN BUILDINGS by ajpscs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tokyo, Japan*









SHITAYA SHRINE MATSURI by ajpscs, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Night's Bridge by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague riverside*









Prague riverside by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Amsterdam*









There's no place like Amsterdam by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*









After dark by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*









Only by the night by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague, Czech Republic*









Out of the black by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague by night*









Prague by night by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague*









Bird's-eye view by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Fairytale of Prague*









The Fairytale of Prague by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prague*









Gothic City by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Treasures, Haarlem, Netherlands*









Old Treasures by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









A Bridge to the Past by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evening Cruise, Haarlem, Netherlands*









Evening Cruise by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









Double Take by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Cuban Street Parque Central Havana-2-7965 by Michael Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
R0004383 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.3.7.8. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Alone... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Untitled by Georgina ♡, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros island, Greece*
Poros Island by Eugenios X., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lodz, Poland*
Untitled by Krzysztof Górny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Urban Canyon by David Runacres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cuzco, Peru*
Patio del Convento Santo Domingo by Gabriela Bejarano Peláez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yekaterinburg, Russia*
Queen by mish.nekrasov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, France*
Police Horses by Jackie Bishop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Somewhere down the road by PBF-Dark Tohka 7070, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
IMG_4552 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shiraz, Iran*
Shiraz, Iran by Stephan Nierop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
DSC_0190 by minkakovska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
I am Iron Man by vasili f, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, France*
Nightlife by Tiph Haine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Arrived in the beautiful Cape Town by CF Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavic, Iceland*
Sidewalk Patterns by Angelo Gianelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
2016 Downtown Chicago From Montrose Point 3 by Robert Kramer (Thanks For 2 Million Views), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Rocky Statue (back) by Florian Maréchal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
I don't see the world completely in black and white. Sometimes i do.. by Raagul G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
Kuwait City Skyline B&W by Muhammad Al-Qatam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Beyond Space. Beyond Time by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
_XT16645 by Kazuky Akayashi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Seine by Frantz JRF, on Flickr


----------



## Oplot-M (Aug 28, 2015)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://skyandmethod.com/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*









Omval by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









Quayside by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









Pride of place by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









Never gets old by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*









Get your bearings by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*









These city walls by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shanghai, China*









build it up - amazing Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown Place*









mirrored world by Dragan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









Looking for the Summer by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









At the river by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zwanenburg, Netherlands*









The Memory Remains by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful Skies over Lake Como. Italy*









Beautiful Skies over Lake Como. by Glynn Wormley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Down by the river in Maastricht. Netherlands*









Down by the river in Maastricht. by Glynn Wormley, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in La Rioja - Spain*


La Rioja desde Laguardia by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viña del Mar - Chile*


Un barco se ilumina.... by Claudio Alquinta Quiroz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malibu, CA - US*


Black & White HDR Photography! Nikon D800 HDR Black & Whites B&W Socal Landscapes / Seascapes by 45SURF Hero's Odyssey Mythology Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Celebrating 75 years - In Black and White by Rob Dweck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


passerelle by Pintor Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"sciccareddu" by paul grass, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agrigento - Italy*


The fall of gods - La caduta degli dei by Rosario Pinto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Business as usual by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Most Świętokrzyski by Cezary Szajdak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2a7_DSC0728 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
MEXICO CITY by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
montelius_v2 by Patrik Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Ghosts in Black & White by umap.imaging, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
The streets of Madrid_035 by Luca Passoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
#CIDADEOLIMPICA by Sandro Henrique, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Night in Hong Kong by Kyon Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Legoland by Linda Powell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
movement by Svenja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Millenium Bridge by Kevin Blow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia BN_1 by Loris Trivillin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
beam of light by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Moeders Lambiek by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa, Study III, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully, France*
Eine Reise durch das Burgund - Chateau de Sully by Hans-Dirk Walter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Sight inside a sight - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Building-3300668 by jessy staub, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Loch by jessy staub, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Streetlife2 by jessy staub, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Streetlife by jessy staub, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Sittinggirls by jessy staub, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

NYC trains by Steffen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

Judiciary Square by radioross, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

Iconic by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington Monument, DC, US

Washington Monument by Rob, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

Judiciary Square, Washington DC by Jordan Barab, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Sprinter at Southern Cross by Marnie Haig-Muir, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Melbourne, Australia

Inside stories by Marnie Haig-Muir, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Melbourne, Australia

Melbourne City by dylanm1999, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney, Australia

Sydney by yarp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney, Australia

Sydney Harbour Sunrise by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tower Bridge in the fog, London, UK*









Tower Bridge: Days of Old by CJ Dakin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Long exposure of St Pauls and the Millenium Bridge, LOndon, UK*









St Pauls Long Exposure by CJ Dakin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









Starry Night by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London Eye in the Fog*









London Eye Reflections by CJ Dakin, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









Let there be light by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


LYON SAINT EXUPERY STATION BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


TOKYO TRAIN OVERLOOK BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


TOKYO SHINJUKU KABUKICHO BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayutthaya - Thailand*


AYUTTHAYA TEMPLE BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belfast - UK*


BELFAST BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto - Japan*


KYOTO STREET BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


ROMA VIA DELLA CONCILIAZIONE BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Time stops in Amsterdam by Juan Antonio F. Segal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sevastopol - Russia*


Cape crocodile. by Pavel Politov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valais - Switzerland*


Escaping Plane by Samuel Hess, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meringen - Switzerland*


Barn in the snow #2 by Chris Ngbrx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guimaraes, Braga - Portugal*


Padrão do Salado | Guimarães by Márcio Ranhada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hilterfingen - Switzerland*


And... Action! by Samuel Hess, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Freiburg - Germany*


Untitled by Carsten K., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisbon by Luron Wright, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lealt, Scotland - UK*


Freedom -Butoh Improvisation at The Old Man of Storr- (Isle of Skye, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The Green-Wood Cemetery - New York City by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


Camposanto monumentale by Andrea Pravettoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ciutat Vella - Spain*


Barcelona city, Spain 2011 by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans - US*


New Orleans by Dan Powers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
140116-9 by Yasin Rahim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160502_0006 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Torre Latinoamericana by ARBuendia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Mirror window by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Street food by Emon Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
madrid (desde el teleferico) - dia 3 by ibet cid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio Moda Rio 2016 by Osmar Portilho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Two Jungles by Todd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower between buildings by Robert Guttersohn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Catch it if you can by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Let's take another photo of ourselves by Kristian Mortensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
BRSSL by Stijn Hüwels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
ACA_03 by Andy C. Arciga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaneohe bay, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
KANEOHE MORNING BLACK AND WHITE by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Denver, Colorado, USA*


black and white piano string stair by Joshua Palmeri, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Denver, Colorado train station*


Union Station - Quiet and Empty by Jimmy.Perry.Jr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5525 by Robert Montgomery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

Manzanares el Real (Madrid) by Víctor M. Sastre, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Bolsover Castle, Derbyshire by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Castell Caerhirfryn / Lancaster Castle by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Barbican Gate by catb -, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

The Sheeps Gate by catb -, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Trim Castle by catb -, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Barnard Castle by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Oxburgh Hall by David Baterip, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Going back in time by Ludo Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Oidonk by Richard Jacob, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, Arizona, US

2016-05-16-Grand Canyon B&W by Robert Vigliotti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, Arizona, US

Grand Canyon B&W.jpg by LarryE251, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, Arizona, US

Canyon view B&W by james clemens, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, Arizona, US

First light over Yavapai b&w by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, Arizona, US

Overseeing Grand Canyon by The Big Cabb, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, Arizona, US

Eons by Jerry1551, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, Arizona, US

Grand Canyon B&W by Conrad Earnest, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, Arizona, US

Grand Canyon by Jim Moss, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, Arizona, US

Rise and Fall of ages by hopeliesinproles, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Canyon, Arizona, US

Riders on the Storm by Ken Lee, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Mount Fuji, Japan*


Spirit of Japan by Amarate Tansawet, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Where the streets have no name by Arianna Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


We fade away in time by Arianna Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


A river flows in you by Arianna Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Every day is exactly the same by Arianna Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


When you don't wanna grow up by Arianna Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Are you sure what side you're on? by Arianna Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Half-awake by Arianna Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Smoke Without Fire (Skógafoss), Skógar by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Upper Carniola, Slovenia*


Alternate Take - Supernova (Lake Bohinj Dawn), Ukanc by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Upper Carniola, Slovenia*


Alternate Take - Ukanc Across Bohinj, Triglav National Park by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


So I can feel happier... by Arianna Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abruzzo, Italy*


It's Gonna Be a Long Walk by Arianna Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Searchlight (Blea Tarn Headlights Through Rain), Lake District by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Last Stand (Winter Tree Silhouette), Lake District by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


10,000 Mistakes #2 (19 Stop ND Venice Waterfront), Venice by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Firenze allo specchio by Arianna Marchesani, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*London*









The Tower Bridge by CJ Dakin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Houston, USA*









Houston B&W by CJ Dakin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ion Sky, Singapore.*









313 Somerset by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









The White House by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NTU Learning Hub, Singapore*









Echos by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









The Path to Valhalla by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bishan Park, Singapore*









Bishan Play by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Untitled by Antonio Niro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moraine lake - Canada*


Moonset -Moraine Lake- (Banff, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baniff - Canada*


Landscape at Dawn (Banff, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torrin - UK*


The Open Door (Torrin, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Night and lights by Juan E de Francisco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City* 


Túnel by Juan E de Francisco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Bad Weather by Max Rastello Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Concert by Odarochka life, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Hofburg vignettes by Pavel Titov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ischia - Italy*


A look, the Castle by Giuseppe Mazzella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baska - Czech Republic*


5-07-0051 by Pavel P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Zirkus reif by Mittags Kind, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Stepantsminda by Bartek Wa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
P1140733 by Paolo Lusuardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
BRSSL by Stijn Hüwels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI by Ben Lomax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kapaa town at Kauai, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hawaii '15 by faun070, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5523 by Robert Montgomery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

Dust and Dusk by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lakewood, Washington State, US

Symmetry by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seattle, Washington State, US

Talking Seattle by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

Crossing by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

Silhouettes by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tacoma, Washington, US

Another Alley by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tacoma, Washington, US

Foggy by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tacoma, Washington, US

The Lamp Post by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tacoma, Washington, US

The Fire Hydrant by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tacoma, Washington, US

Grit City by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Sculptures by Vilvesh Swaminathan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia

The Many Smiling Faces of Bayon Temple by Garrick Morgenweck, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Angkor in the Rain (B&W) by Neil Noland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tibet, China

Untitled by Anwen2010, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tibet, China

Untitled by Anwen2010, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Merlion Park, Singapore.*









Darkciti by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Caged in Flight by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Timeless Scrapers, Singapore*









Timeless Scrapers by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Historic Haarlem, Netherlands*









Historic Haarlem by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









The Black Dog by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Definity by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The old market square, Haarlem, Netherlands*









The old market square by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gastein - Austria*


2016.06.13. Bad Gastein by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lourdes - France*


Sur le Tarmac de Lourdes... ce matin. II by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lourdes - France*


Sur le Tarmac de Lourdes... ce matin. by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The curch by Gunnar Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ebro Delta - Spain*


Natura ordenada by Sígfrid Prim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fun at the Pier by Kumweni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orchy River - UK*


Bridge of Orchy 001 by Brian Travelling Getty Contributor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Comacina Island - Italy*


A possible world B&W by Diego Pianarosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


white woman by n.i.n., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


Tate Modern by Neil Carey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


not afraid by christophe frossard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


Falaises et galets. by pierre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_1345211 by nilesh rony, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chillon - Switzerland*


37/52 - Comme en Ecosse by Chantal Pugin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bandon, OR - US*


Solitude by Stan Smucker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


IMGP5083_fn by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


terminal by polo D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice by giacomo marchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Rainy day in Tromso by Gunnar Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sibiu - Romania*


Two by Albert Dobrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
St. Charles Avenue by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Peter and Paul fortress at night (St. Petersburg, Russia), 07-2012, 2 (Vlad Meytin, vladsm.com) by Vlad Meytin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
MEXICO CITY by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Bagarmossen by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praha by Jan Karafiát, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
a tourist guide and his audience by Frans van Beers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Luzes da cidade by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
(6.22.16)-360_FogStorm-WEB-6 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Students in school trip by Gönenç Bayram, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
View of Tower Bridge from riverbank, London, UK, KW by traveljunction, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by lory busin, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Central Hall, Copenhagen, Denmark*









The Central Hall by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Iconic by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Groningen, Netherlands*









Nightwalker by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cosford Museum, England - UK*


RIVITS by John Dalkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney coast*


Break by Adam Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Foggy break by Dave Hux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Queensferry - UK*


The Abandoned Pier by Grant Morris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Chasing the Queen in Black and White by Geoff Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norwich - UK*


Reflection [Project 365 2015 - 15/365] & [#22 115 in 2015] by steven.kemp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Six Glaciers valley - Canada*



Cliff Walker in grey by James Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*lake Vättern - Sweden*


View over lake Vättern from Brahehus by Andreas Swensson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Attenborough Church, England - UK*


Attenborough Church Celestial Light Mono by Julian Barker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iowa - US*


The Tragic House by David Sebben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York from above*


Through the Clouds [15/365] by Eric R. Patalinghug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porthcawl, Wales - UK*


Underwater by clickback, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London bubbles by Alain Lafourcade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brey - Germany*


on a misty November sunday morning by Guido F.J. Ehlers - gfje, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edale - UK*


Light in the Valley by Paul Newcombe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porthcawl - UK*


Water & wind by clickback, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


Oxpecker seeking permission to land by Marthinus Duckitt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Back to Business by Tomas Armanavicius, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Business Class by Tomas Armanavicius, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Art Below Zero by Tomas Armanavicius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ken Coast - UK*


The Mariners Lament by Ray Wewerka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Heavy Storm by WALID AHMAD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


little narrow paradise by Freeky Gkanorrah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


目が覚めても by kao0915, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles*


View from Downtown Los Angeles_Storm and hail over KSMO_Storm_Hail by Nora Feddal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fowey - UK*


Low pressure. by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - Australia*


Pasha Bulker by Doris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


022269 23 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Swayambhunath temple - Nepal*


Monkey by Srijan Gurung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


White Black Obsession by ArrrRT eDUarD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Town Beneath The Snowy Mountain by Srimoy Bhattacharya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punta Umbria - Spain*


Siluetas V by Jesus GAG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santona - Spain*


* Amanecer desdibujado ... Blurred dawn * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borneo - Malaysia*


Monkey bridge in Bornéo by Ma Poupoule, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


La dueña de la fuente by Sebas Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shore Acres State Park, Oregon - US*


B_W_S_Aed1 by Ranbo (Randy Baumhover), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowstone park - US*


Castle Geyser erupting in B&W by Yvette Depaepe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
bw394 by exakta(D)rian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Still rainy in Brussels by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sailing in the storm... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canadian Rockies Banff*









Lonely Planet by Qiang Huang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Banff, Canada*









Valley by Qiang Huang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Waterway by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chinatown, Singapore*









Take Heed by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*









A Grand Night Out by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Under the bridge, Amsterdam, Netherlands*









Under the bridge by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sheikh Zayed Mosque, Dubai*









Sheikh Zayed Mosque by Qiang Huang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Uprise by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapre*









Pronged by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*









Under the spotlight by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*









Insides by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mono Lake, California, USA*









Mono Lake by Qiang Huang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*San Fancisco, California, USA*









SanFan-8-12_46 by Qiang Huang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Encompassed by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*









Good Evening, Mr. Hunt by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown Destiny, Northern California, USA*









Unknown Destiny by Qiang Huang Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


dark land by Christian Franke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


foggy by herby58, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*RAF Valley, Anglesey - UK*


Red Arrow display in RAF Valley, Anglesey by Alejandro Roman Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
LA Sky by Greg Couch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Street moment in Moscow by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Skyline by elaine ross baylon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Skyline Monterrey 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Paradox2016-8 by Camtography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
T-Centralen Metro Station in Stockholm, Sweden by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Dance the night away by synestheticstrings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
TIME by Oliver Plagge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
image by André Neto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
One World Observatory by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Urb09 D200_149 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
street-photography-milan-2016-026-1 by Luca Buson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Waiting over one hour in a queue was definitely worth the time to see what was inside. #blackandwhite #bnw #monochrome #instablackandwhite #monoart #insta_bw #bnw_society #bw_lover #bw_photooftheday #photooftheday #bw #instagood #bw_society #bw_crew #in by Travis Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
toe to toe by John Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian Canal by Logan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
Cathedral Square by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels, Golden Fleece avenue by Ronn aka "Blue" Aldaman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai, The State of the art City Mar-23-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1887 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Howardstown, Kentucky, USA*









Church in Storm_BW by Bob Bell, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Lonely City [Explored] by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*









Street light by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oak Grove Christian Church_Pittsylvania, Virginia, USA*









Oak Grove Christian Church_BW by Bob Bell, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*venice, Italy*









Gondolas by Philipp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pokhara, Nepal*









Pokhara by Philipp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taiwan*









Flanked by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*









Little Fish by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Antignano, Tuscany, Italy*









Ocean by Philipp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Around by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old Amsterdam*









Old Amsterdam by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lake Fewa (Pokhara), Nepal*









Lake Fewa (Pokhara) by Philipp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villa, Tuscany, Italy*









Villa by Philipp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flagship Marina Bay. Vertorama of four merged shots. Singapore*









Steely by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Crystal by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*









A city built on water by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









Nieuw Heiligland by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Finland*









Gone fishing by Antti Tassberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore Sunset*









Ellipsed by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Korte Houtstraat, harlem, Netherlands*









Korte Houtstraat by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
A young Couple by Bal Soora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Göteborg, Sweden*
where are you going? by Amir Besirevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Genova, Italy*
Genova_BW by diego sitta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
Liège by Kathi Bondzio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
The Look by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon, Portugal by Alex Nichol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane . by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Bustle by Perspective Detective, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
_DSC0326-01 by Iván, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Two by Albert Dobrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Durban, South Africa*
_MG_9175 BNW1 by Willper Edward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Waterside by Scotty Robson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
05 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Catching the tram on Istiklal Avenue | Istanbul, Turkey | August 2014 by Paul David Gibson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
The World Is Yours... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Greece*
Scan-160621-0005 (2) by Ramón Follente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis (Athens), Greece*
Areopagus by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Perù by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yaroslavl, Russia*
Yaroslavl - Merging past and present (ver.Black&White) by Barkhatov Lab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC9465 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Empire Tower by Shane Hebzynski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
A little bit of sun by Jdmoar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Somewhere down the road by PBF-Dark Tohka 7070, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
City reflections by Anna Naomi French, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9150457-Modifier-2.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chongqing, China*
CQSC-1-10 by yeung ming, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Black umbrella by JiHoon Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Breakwater Beach - Abu Dhabi by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
DSC01745 by aviramb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
Black and white. by Raqueelfdez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Punta del Este, Uruguay*
chrisborrel-0666 by Chris Borrel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
History by Mark Holt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Wabash Avenue by Jim Watkins Street Photography Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
victory by Michael Fauscette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Madison's Block by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
DOHA by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jeddah, Saudi Arabia*
Old Balad 2012 by Jon Soriano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Cloudy City by Rezaul Haque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont Alexandre III by Simo Tynys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Black & White France - Bordeaux+Paris by YoGabasGabas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reportage done in the center and north of Cuba | January 2016 *









CUBA | ¿guagua o revolución? by GAZ BLANCO photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuba*









CUBA | ¿guagua o revolución? by GAZ BLANCO photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma *









La grande bellezza | Roma | Luglio 2015 by GAZ BLANCO photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Roma *









La grande bellezza | Roma | Luglio 2015 by GAZ BLANCO photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma*









La grande bellezza | Roma | Luglio 2015 by GAZ BLANCO photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma | Italy*









La grande bellezza | Roma | Luglio 2015 by GAZ BLANCO photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma | Italy*









La grande bellezza | Roma | Luglio 2015 by GAZ BLANCO photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki Olympic Stadium, Finland*









Helsinki Olympic Stadium by Antti Tassberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Arose by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church Street, Harlem, Netherlands*









Church Street by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Roma | Italy*









La grande bellezza | Roma | Luglio 2015 by GAZ BLANCO photographer, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Roma | Italy*









Villa D’Este | Tivoli | Roma (It) by GAZ BLANCO photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venezia *









Venezia 2015 by GAZ BLANCO photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lodz - Poland*









official TANGOSALON Festival Lodz - Saturday 01-31 by GAZ BLANCO photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lodz - Poland*









official TANGOSALON Festival Lodz - Friday 05-14 by GAZ BLANCO photographer, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*See in Cala Figuera. Mallorca, Spain.*









nostalgia by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_20160620_0002 by Tadeáš Plachý, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ottawa, Canada

tentacles by Marc McDermott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

abstract lines & curves by Marc McDermott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Boston, US

Government Services by Lú (Stephanie Fysh), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Castlereagh Street by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

QVB by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

The Terminal by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

The Strand Arcade by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

New Years Eve 2015-2016 by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney, Australia

Under the Bridge. by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Centrale. by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Tivoli - Italy by Sc.06, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Untitled by Egle Xiapin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

I wanted to try some b/w by Livia Schirone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Duomo - Cremona by Aránzazu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Czech Republic


Prague by Konstantin Tilberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

La spirale du Vatican by Yasur.sur.Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Untitled by MC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Taormina B&W by Enzo Manso, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Coliseo - Roma, Italia. #iphonephotos by Glaucia SB, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Girona, Spain*









hello neighbor :-o by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mallorca, Spain*









craggy by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Botanical Garden, Helsinki, Finland*









Botanical Garden by Antti Tassberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lambda, Singapore*









Lambda by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, Netherlands*









Bridging the gap by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius - Eureka, La Maison Creole*









Mauritius - Eureka, La Maison Creole by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mauritius - Black River Gorges National Park*









Mauritius - Black River Gorges National Park by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A medieval fortress Fort Saint-André. Founded in 14th century. Situated near Avignon, France.*









shadow in the East by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki, Finland*









Helsinki by Antti Tassberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Brilliance - Take 2 by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









The streets are fields that never die by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









Hier woont Korte Anna by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harbor of Rotterdam. Netherlands.*









Rotterdam - rotterdam havenstad by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mirador de Moro Velosa, Spain.*









Fuerteventura - landscape by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki, Finland*









Wired by Antti Tassberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Tranquil by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Holland*









Like a ghost town by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gasometer Oberhausen - Der schöne Schein - The Appearance of Beauty (Germany)*









averted by Rafael Wagner, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki, Finland*









Misty by Antti Tassberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Curve by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mendoza - Argentina*


B&W Andes Road by Eduardo Fonseca Arraes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paranapiacaba, SP - Brazil*


Vila de Paranapiacaba by Michael Guimarães, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Estação Sumaré by Michael Guimarães, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasilia*


Praça dos Três Poderes, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paranapiacaba, SP - Brazil*


O Fusca Mais Famoso de Paranapiacaba by Michael Guimarães, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Choco - Colombia*


Chocó, Colombia by Rory O'Bryen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Recicleta. by Antonio Goya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


Reflejos metálicos. by Jesús Portal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salou - Spain*


Somos sombras fugaces, polvo en el viento... by Juan J. Márquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Fe - Argentina*


the crossing by Lucrecia Carosi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Murcia - Spain*


234 by Mariano Belmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Ellos y yo by Juan J. Márquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Streets of Vienna by Javier García Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Torres en el Tiempo by Visualística, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oaxaca - Mexico*


Taxodium mucronatum by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Confesión - Confession. by Jose Perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Torres en el Tiempo by Visualística, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas*


Caracas by h_pestana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


Santiago de Chile, barrio Ferroviario by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sonora - Mexico*


En el campo by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Bubda Tooth Temple Panoramic by huntergol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Circular Quay city skyline by Ruth Spitzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
dog life, mexico city by Alexey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
#Stockholm, Phiippe-4.jpg by Philippe Hamel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Charles Bridge by Exaltation Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto in Black & White by John Dorosiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Foto 16 by Gabriel Reboredo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Crysler Building (New York). by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The Skater by Gerry Walden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
rx011_FL by Simon Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Carnaval de Venise 2016 by Ingrid Amprou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
城 by 超奇 徐, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Solitary by Vic's pix original, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Untitled by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (Opera and Library) by Renzo Piano in Athens, Greece*
black white by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (Opera and Library) by Renzo Piano in Athens, Greece*
black white2 by christos-greece, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
la notte del fiume - river's night by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hamburg, Germany

untiteld.jpg by Mette1977, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A7_DSC1163 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Reforma CDMX/México City by MaRySantAnaSZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
the castleguard by Jonas Lundblad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague Castle by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb15 X100_194 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museum de Arte do Rio 2 by Geoffrey Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Dark sky over Chicago by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Urban Landscape (84) by Mário Chan Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Pack your bags - DSC07205a by Norman Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA by Juan Cabanillas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Parvis St-Henri, Brussels by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Hide and Seek... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Flux by Darren Cowley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Gufufoss by Lionel Fellay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Argentina

Iguazu Falls - Nature's power by Hernán Zagordo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Niagara Fall, Canada

Canadian Horseshoe Falls at Niagara - thought B&W showed this side on view more dramatically. by markgbr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Hisehope Burn by Craig Allan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Australia

Morialta Falls by Scott Olver, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Egan Chutes B&W by Craig Worgan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Swiss by Liban Yusuf B&W by iPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delano Park - US*


B&W Challenge5 by Tom Brown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


This moment in time B+W by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puglia - Italy*


B/W by Alfredo di Padova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


B&W supertrees by katushau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ростов Великий by Лана Алпатова, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


CASTLE // BURG by R. Brenneisen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Casi no llego :-D by Alberto G. G., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Statue of Liberty by Glenn Heckman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


A window to the past by Kent Vegard Evjen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mon Bridge - Thailand*


Mon Bridge, Thailand by Huw Penson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


dolphin-1-2-1 by Stewart Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Antonio - US*


DSC_0430 by ablackwell97, on Flickr


----------



## TreeNut (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow, those are amazing, Jose! Beautiful. Especially the one with the child and the giraffe.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Breach by Anthony Chon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

2053007 by Santosh Rao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Baouli bada imambara #baouli#badaimambara#lucknow#lucknowdiaries#lucknow_igers#likeforlike#b&w#blackandwhite#canon#eos#1200d#canonphotos#india#travelling#travel#fun#love#passion#hobby#profession#likes#instalike#traveldairies#mumbai#thane#thanekar#mumbaika by aamir jafri, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mumbai, India

To the North of the Phoenix by Andrew Steel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Gateway To The Past by sankhA chakrabortY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

The Capture by sankhA chakrabortY, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*This is the site of the Chamber of Deputies. Buenos Aires, Argentina*









Today we vote. by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago, USA*









Chicago by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago, USA*









Chicago by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago, USA*









Chicago by Karina, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicago, USA*









Giant shadows by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Club de pescadores, Buenos Aires, Argentina*









Club de pescadores by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Brooklyn Bridge, NY, USA*









Brooklyn Bridge by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Helsinki, Finland*









Helsinki by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Horse carriage in Rynek Główny, Poland*









Horse carriage in Rynek Główny by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Distant Hills. Scotland*









Distant Hills. by Dave Urquhart, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, Netherlands*









The floating city by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Montpellier, France*









Montpellier by Descended from Ding the Devil, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Knidos marina, Turkey*









Knidos marina by Antti Tassberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Generic skyline. Singapore*









River Cityscape by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore ... #kemilauphototours #kemilauindonesia #singapore #travel #natgeotravel #natgeo by zhionk1972, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marken, Netherlands*









Marken by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Rick Feldman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
*** by Misha Sokolnikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Shades Of Grey Monochrome Black & White Mexico City Cityscapes Light And Shadow Architecture Architecture_bw Streetphotography by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The Man, Street by Salvatore Leilei @ Stockholm, SWEDEN http://flic.kr/p/HHHTSC June 05, 2016 at 03:06AM June 05, 2016 at 03:29AM June 05, 2016 at 03:54AM June 05, 2016 at 04:26AM June 05, 2016 at 04:43AM June 05, 2016 at 05:14AM June 05, 2016 at 05:30AM by Nathan Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ali Sabry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
organic city view 2 by David Lurie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
LIFEISABEACH by Fábio Petry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Untitled by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Blogger Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Old lady in via della Spiga (Milan fashion disctrict) by Alessandro Saponaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Do you call this an arc or an arch {Explored} by Zachary Sumners, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The National Gallery by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Foggy Venice. II by Sofia Di Lauro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Marsalforn Flats by David.Owens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Phoenix Building, Brussels by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

deleted


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
ACA_03 by Andy C. Arciga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1887 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Utah beach, France*
[Utah Beach] #2 by Sébastien Ynesta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Rideau Canal Locks by Will C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Untitled by bright-nagel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Darwin, Australia*
IMG_2485 by Shaun Andre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
---_0754 by Amanda Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
KLAZ_S0030007_S by Konrad Lembcke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rosario, Argentina*
Monumento Nacional de Rosario by Milán Auman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
At peace by Chris McDonough, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
melbourne-1844-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago, Chile. 2016 by Pablo Dalien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont de tancarville, France*
Pont de Tancarville by morosphinx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
_XT15170 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Boat Marina monochrome by Carol Loveless, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
R0004392 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
独立大道 by 锡谦 刘, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Hotel Dieu and a part of La Part Dieu Building, Lyon, France by Gaël FONTAINE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pelion waterfront, Greece*
Stormy weather No.1 by Nick Panagou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio (Crete), Greece*
Heraklion-2553.jpg by Christian-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
suspended by Perval Del Carlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Marseille, au-dessus du Cours Lieutaud by Jemira Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zamora Chinchipe, Ecuador*
Pachicutza Black and White Landscape in zamora Chinchipe, Ecuador by yago1.com Ya Go, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC0117 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lafayette (Indiana), U.S.A.*
Lafayette, Indiana Back Alley by John Feister, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Vinkelplassen by Frode Skjold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Juan Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur 15 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Midnight in Lisboa. by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Foggy Night by WHAT i C SPACE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Des larmes et de l'indifférence.... by mamasuco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami*


View of downtown Miami, Florida, U.S.A. / The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Dark Angels 2 by Alex Saberi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden*


church&train. by Johannes P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Those two. by 衰尾道人 www.ethanleephoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
DSCF0051 by Charl Pantaleon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC0117 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Vacations!!! by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
MEXICO CITY by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Station Windsor by Jonathan Blanchet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Mall of Scandinavia, Stockholm, Sweden. Nikon Nikkor 28 mm 2.8 pre-AI type K by CC&XX, Ph.D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
gnarly, dude by Paul Mansfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Wealth b/w by Jamie Langford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Anchored by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York from the Empire State Building by Sabine Konhaeuser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
The street. by DCastro Lens©, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Untitled by Martin Tannast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
D É P A R T ... où est mon train !!! #holiday #vacances #pariscartepostale #parisjetaime #picfromparis #parisweloveyou #igersparis #bnw_life #monochrome #instablackandwhite #monoart #insta_bw #paris_focus_on #bw_lover #bw_photooftheday #bw_society #bw_c by geometre18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London : UK by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Italy by GaryCheung3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Ramp by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSCF5839 by Kevin Maschke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Richard Le Bailly de La Falaise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa, Burj Al Arab and Jumeirah Beach Hotel shot from The Palm, Dubai, UAE [2000x1320] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki at Night by sugiro15, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Juliusz Słowacki Theatre, Krakow, Poland*









Juliusz Słowacki Theatre - I by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*West End Weir. Lincoln, UK*









West End Weir. by Dave Urquhart, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, Netherlands*









Kloveniersburgwal by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fearsome beasts roam the forests, Cuba*









Fearsome beasts roam the forests by Descended from Ding the Devil, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Un-Chained by Mark Kirby, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taipei, Taiwan*









Streets of Ximending by Jon Chiang, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Singapore by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*









El puente de la mujer by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Singapore*









Singapore by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Istanbul, Turkey*









Istanbul by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Turino, Italy*









Alone by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Turino, Italy*









Las parejas by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
rain i by Philip Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
552 by S. Catalàn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Munich, Germany*
street by Wolfgang Schanze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_9667 黑白-编辑 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Turda Salt mine, Romania*
Salt mine by Radulescu Cristian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana in transition. by Nattawot Juttiwattananon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
14 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.1.9.6. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
stop les khomri by J2MC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heraklio (Crete), Greece*
Heraklion-2618.jpg by Christian-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis (Athens), Greece*
A human chain elevating the Acropolis by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yekaterinburg, Russia*
Queen by mish.nekrasov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
IMG_4552 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Jirón de la Unión. Lima, Perú. by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
_XT15170 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monaco in Black and White by MadÂme Rêve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC7498 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
More Late night Jakarta by Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
David Park, Ramat Gan by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Black and white urban view by Carol Loveless, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Cathedral of Brasilia - [Metropolitan Cathedral of Our Lady Aparecida] by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
June Challenge by Pam Gallichio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Walnut Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Columbus City by Jonathen Adkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Corniche in black & white by Ali B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jeddah, Saudi Arabia*
Saudi arabia jeddah by مفرح اليحياوي, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Atlantis The Palm, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Saluki from Paris! by Maurizio Contini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Place du Trocadero by Samantha Ursu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mole by Stefano Viaggio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges - Belgium*


Begijnhof Monochrome by Andrew Nimmo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


the clock by Carlos Rodriguez Arribas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_1959.jpg by Joel Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L'horizon est-il proche ? - The horizon is close it ? by Alexandre LEPAIGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*


Untitled by Tomošius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duxford - UK*


English Electric Lightning by Kevin Jeffery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kreidesee Hemmoor by Jochen Petry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kreidesee Hemmoor by Jochen Petry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A-380 by Max Peter1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roatan - Honduras*



Who are you? by KIYOSHI OKADA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madeira Island - Portugal*


The straight & narrow by Craig Sunter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turk & Caicos*


Columbus Landfall National Park, Grand Turk Island, Turk and Caicos Islands, Caribbean Sea by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Covadonga - Spain*


Covadonga - Basílica by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beauce - Canada*


Bienvenue dans le futur (Sculpture Saint-Georges de Beauce, Québec, Canada) by Yvan Demers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Jenga Blocks by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Emauzy by Vesa Pihanurmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


SMURFLAND I Aprajafalva by Krisztián Bregó, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lviv - Ukraine*


St. George's Cathedral, Lviv by yuzefe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


der eingang by Thorsten Borchers, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*An afternoon at Krakow Zoo, Poland*









Having the hump by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lincoln Canal. UK*









Lincoln Canal. by Dave Urquhart, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*









A window to the past by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mow Cop Castle, England*









Mow Cop Castle by Descended from Ding the Devil, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dubai*









GRAPHITE HORIZON by Beno Saradzic, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El paseo de la muralla, Gerona, Spain*









El paseo de la muralla by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Krakow, Poland*









So much choice by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lincoln, UK*









Cobblers! by Dave Urquhart, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*









Monumental by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot from Dowel Dale, UK*









Parkhouse hill by Descended from Ding the Devil, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Statue of Liberty, New York, USA*









LIBERTAS by Beno Saradzic, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mellieha, Malta*
Mellieha, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
La minute de repos - The minut of rest by Pascal Franche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Mall by Pam_foto, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Krakow, Poland*









The Tempest - II by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Krakow, Poland*









Crossing by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Manchester Town Hall, UK*









Manchester Town Hall by Dave Urquhart, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









Riverside by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sheffield, UK*









Hunt the selfie by Descended from Ding the Devil, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* NYC, USA*









Promised Land by Beno Saradzic, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gerona, Spain*









Bajo un cielo de domingo by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wawel at dusk (Poland)*









Wawel at Dusk - II by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Skye, Scotland*









Black and White Rainbow by Dave Urquhart, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem, Netherlands*









Canalside by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Guamo Embarcadero, Granma, Cuba*









Grazing mammoths by Descended from Ding the Devil, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cleveland Clinic and parking structure (left) of the Abu Dhabi World Financial Market on Al Maryah Island.*









CLEVELAND CLINIC by Beno Saradzic, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El paseo de la muralla, Gerona, Spain*









El paseo de la muralla by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*El puente de Eiffel, Gerona, Spain.*









El puente de Eiffel by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Place Mariacki, Krakow, Poland*









The Way by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Glen Sligachan Waterfall, Scotland*









Glen Sligachan Waterfall by Dave Urquhart, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gothic City, Haarlem, Netherlands.*









Gothic City by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bike ride to Matlock Bath, Derbyshire Dales District, UK*









Bike ride to Matlock Bath by Descended from Ding the Devil, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque, Abu Dhabi, Capital of the UAE.*









LUX AETERNA by Beno Saradzic, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*









Blanco y negro by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Wolf86 (Apr 24, 2012)

edit


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Masai Mara - Kenya*


Sleepy Leopard by G.S. Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Flood in Paris by Christophe Frossard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vaughan - Canada*


Major McKenzie Dr. - Vaughan, Ontario, Canada - About 1987 by Giorgio Galeotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Carolina - US*


Last Glow by Matt Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cathedral Caves Catlins, New Zealand*


Cathedral Caves Catlins, New Zealand by agatabart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


rainforest NZ by agatabart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glenorchy - New Zealand*


Routburn Track by agatabart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pais de Calais - France*


Untitled by Guillaume 📷 DELEBARRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camogli - Italy*


Camogli by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goiano - Italy*


Torrechiara Castle from the forest by Davide Zampatti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olimpic park - US*


Bird, Driftwood, Seastack by Mark Abercrombie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_4722-Edit by Antonis Giakoumakis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petra - Jordan*


Petra ; The Treasure by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Erfurt - Germany*


Erfurt - Marktsraße mit Allerheiligenkirche by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Tg Nbg Meerkats ( 6 ) 150310a by Edward Lochmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the wind road by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ancona - Italy*


DSCF8354bn by Cinema Rial, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Constitución Train Station by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munster - Germany*


Filigree Tower by G. Lang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


hunting season by Michael Wölfel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Incoming by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Skyline by elaine ross baylon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC1183 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Castillo de Chapultepec looking out by Matt M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2016-04 - 051_07 by Sara Joelsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
The Call by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Between by Sharon Drummond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Frozen City by Dan Fleury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Ando Meio Desligado by Aion Mello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
NYC_20160413_p005 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
24062016-24062016-IMG_3152 by Gilles Gabas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
GoApe169 by David Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
ITALY - Veneto - Venice - Bridge of Sighs by Asier Villafranca (www.asiervillafranca.com), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by North Ports, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
'Morning symmetry', Brussels by rei_urusei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa, Burj Al Arab and Jumeirah Beach Hotel shot from The Palm, Dubai, UAE [2000x1320] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

160529_MinoltaXD_037 by ヒロユキ マツイ, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

160521_PentaxMe_002 by ヒロユキ マツイ, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Providence, USA*









Providence HDR 22 DMP Black and White by Dean MacDonald, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Boat Graveyard. Suffolk, UK*









boat graveyard by David Stoddart Photography, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Weesenstein Castle, Germany*









Schloss Weesenstein by Jörg Weitzenberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rathaus in Pirna, Germany*









Rathaus in Pirna by Jörg Weitzenberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leipzig, Germany*









Völkerschlachtdenkmal in Leipzig by Jörg Weitzenberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kloster Eberbach, Germany*









Kloster Eberbach by Jörg Weitzenberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burg Querfurt, Germany*









Burg Querfurt by Jörg Weitzenberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Große Ulrichstraße in Halle(Saale), Germany*









Große Ulrichstraße in Halle(Saale) by Jörg Weitzenberg, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marmorpalais Potsdam, Germany*









Marmorpalais Potsdam by Jörg Weitzenberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Potsdam - Germany*









Friedenskirche im Park Sanssouci by Jörg Weitzenberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schloss Schwerin, Germany*









Schloss Schwerin by Jörg Weitzenberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Südfriedhof in Leipzig, Germany*









Südfriedhof in Leipzig by Jörg Weitzenberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Südfriedhof in Leipzig, Germany*









Südfriedhof in Leipzig by Jörg Weitzenberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Liebfrauenkirche Halberstadt, Germany*









Liebfrauenkirche Halberstadt by Jörg Weitzenberg, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Wawel at Dusk, Krakow, Poland*









Wawel at Dusk - I by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gibson Mill at Hardcastle Crags. UK*









Gibson Mill by Dave Urquhart, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*









Pull up a chair by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Saigon post office, Vietnam*









Saigon post office by Descended from Ding the Devil, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ADU, Abu Dhabi University campus, side elevation at sunrise*









ADU - Abu Dhabi University Campus by Beno Saradzic, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mystery man, Barcelona, Spain.*









mystery man by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


horses between the dew by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by M. Accarino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belle Ile - France*


Belle Ile by Michel Francon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Richland , SC - US*


Who Wants To Climb It? by that_damn_duck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besalu - Spain*


Besalú by Juan Carlos Cameselle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Barcelone, sur le dos du Dragon...II by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albi - France*


The old bridge by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Freiberg - Austria*


Freiberg by Geert Theunissen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Husborne crawley - UK*_


Asian elephant spraying itself with mud by steve booth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aradena Gorge - Greece*


under the bridge 2 by GOLDFOCUS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arles - France*


FRANCE - Provence , Arles, röm. Amphietheater , 75159/6833 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


海上媽祖廟 by Jack Lu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*heidelberg - germany*


An der Alten Brücke by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*heidelberg - Germany*


Das Schloss im Frühling by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


swan in ice by Andreas Klodt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chenggong - Taiwan*


Untitled by agatabart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frias - Spain*


Frias (view from the Castle) by Ariel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ghent - Belgium*


Travel to Ghent by Richard Jacob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


Grand Canal Dublin by Tom Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Over the fog... by Mauricio Loures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Lines by Kester Chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok black and white by Ville, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Untitled by ivan_ko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by Arturo Marín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Humlegården Stockholm Sweden B&W by chas B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
DTLA Nights by Mathieu Lebreton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid street by Jorge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
The Empire State by Serge Babineau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - la Grande roue du Champs de mars by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Merry Christmas by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
On the Waterfront by jayteacat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta 2/5 by Maciej Szlachta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Stephen McLeod Blythe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A mosque in Dubai Marina by Oiva Eskola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1543 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

My Surf Runneth Over.... by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney, Australia

Time After Time by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney, Australia

The White House by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Skylines by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

With A Twist by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Swimnastics by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

The Eyelight Of Her Day by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Spring It On by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Canoe Sea What I Sea by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

BF's4EVA by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

PIAS Ginza Building abstract by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

China Art Museum abstract by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Ginza architectural abstract by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pittsburgh, PA, US

United Steelworkers Building in Pittsburgh (part 3) by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Radisson Blu Aqua Hotel Chicago (part 4) by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

30 South Wacker Drive in black and white by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pittsburgh, PA, US

United Steelworkers Building in Pittsburgh (part 1) by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Radisson Blu Aqua Hotel Chicago (part 3) by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Radisson Blu Aqua Hotel Chicago (part 2) by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

Another Absolute World abstract by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *Paris, France*
> Paris - la Grande roue du Champs de mars by jimmy Photos, on Flickr



This is not real :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City of Cardiff, Wales*









City of Cardiff by technodean2000, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bath city river, UK*









Bath city river by technodean2000, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Unknown Location*









Under Mama bw (Explored Apr 20, 2014) by . Gary Winfield, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Evening ship, Cardiff, Wales*









Evening ship by technodean2000, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aranjuez, Madrid, Spain*









Cloître Aranjuez by Nicolas Gayraud, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canal side in Leeds, UK*









Leeds in b&w by david devonport, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leeds Waterfront, UK*









Leeds Waterfront by david devonport, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Weston super mare, UK*









Weston super mare by technodean2000, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Birnbeck Pier, UK*









Birnbeck Pier by technodean2000, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kaskelot ship, Bristol, UK*









Kaskelot ship, Bristol by technodean2000, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*York, North Yorkshire, United Kingdom *









Historical York by david devonport, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Outside The Paris on Las Vegas Blvd, USA*









Paris Hotel Las Vegas by david devonport, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bingley West Yorkshire, UK*









Bingley West Yorkshire by david devonport, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mumbles Lifeboat station, Swansea, Wales*









Mumbles Lifeboat station by technodean2000, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skałka, Krakow. Poland*









Skałka by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Cuillins from Elgol, Scotland*









The Cuillins from Elgol by Dave Urquhart, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netehrlands*









The walls are closing in by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portree, Scotland*









It's raining again by Descended from Ding the Devil, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seattle, USA*









Night in Black and White by Oliver Hamlin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barcelona, Spain*









B&W by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


De trap II by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Crossing the waters by Udo Breithack, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Kinsol Trestle...right view by Udo Breithack, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Hatley Castle.....B&W version by Udo Breithack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
la notte del fiume - river's night by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Kinsol Trestle ...left view by Udo Breithack, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

St. Louis, Missouri, US

arcuatio by Dennis Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Downtown Miami, Florida, US

Downtown Miami by Dennis Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

St. Louis, MO, US

Arcus by Dennis Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tampa, Florida, US

Skyway (revisited) by Dennis Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Trigonum by Dennis Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Trump II by Dennis Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

LAX, Los Angeles, CA, US

LAX by Emily Yancosky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Some Velvet Morning by Petter Sandell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Journey to the Centre of the Earth by Petter Sandell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Carry That Weight by Petter Sandell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

The Beetle (Explore) by Petter Sandell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden*


Shining Shadow of the Past by KDima K., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Subway by Ulrich Neitzel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Lighting the future by Eric Yu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pangalengan - Indonesia*


_ASP1143_FF2 by Arief Setiawan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Acqua alta by hrschaer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Where is the end? by Eric Yu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen - France*


Orgue Cathédrale de Rouen by Teban Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saratov - Russia*


Winter Minimalism. (Explore) by Alexandr Tikki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* Sueño de verano ... summer dream * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Melk Abbey, Austria*_


Ascent by Alexander Reef, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


US 89, Arizona by Vincenzo Aru, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


Clifford's Tower & Daffodils (Mono) by Michael Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin - Italy*


The Medieval Castle at the Valentino by Antonio Costa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


20141231Praga0021 by frullox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


03_L4X9272_Final2 by Arief Setiawan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


The church by jefvandenhoute, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_1875 by Bulent Acar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG 19 by jp maire, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Descent by Hai Duong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_9474 by Bulent Acar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swansea Mumbles, UK*









Swansea Mumbles by technodean2000, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Krakow, Poland*









Nova Huta - II by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skidbrooke church font stand. Lincolnshire, UK*









Font Stand by Dave Urquhart, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oud Haarlem, Netherlands*









Oud Haarlem by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santiago de Cuba*









Heroica Siempre! by Descended from Ding the Devil, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the Bay, UK*









On the Bay by Oliver Hamlin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gerona, Spain*









El puente de Eiffel by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bristol memorial, UK*









Bristol memorial by technodean2000, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swansea, UK*









Swansea SA1 by technodean2000, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Isle of Skye, Scotland*









Cold Flow by Dave Urquhart, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Juliusz Słowacki Teatr - Krakow, Poland*









Juliusz Słowacki Teatr - III by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caerphilly Train Station, south Wales*









Caerphilly Train Station by technodean2000, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gerona, Spain*









Mirada fría by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Amsterdam, Netehrlands*









't Is stil in Amsterdam by Scott McQuaide, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gloucester Quay, UK*









Gloucester Quay by technodean2000, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kladka Ojka Bernatka, Krakow, Poland*









Kladka Ojka Bernatka - I by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skidbrooke Church, UK*









Skidbrooke Church by Dave Urquhart, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Excercise class, Santigo de Cuba, Cuba*









Excercise class, Cuba by Descended from Ding the Devil, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rocks and Boats, UK*









Rocks and Boats by Oliver Hamlin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*









Moon lightning by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## syriapress (Jul 7, 2016)

SUPER BAYERN SUPER BAYERN, HEY HEY


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong Bay - Vietnam*


Jour de brouillard en Baie d'Halong-VIII, Vietnam by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong Bay - Vietnam*


Jour de brouillard en Baie d'Halong VIII, Vietnam by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koh Samui - Thailand*


Thailand near Koh Samui by Vural Yavas, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seattle, Washington, USA*









Lighthouse by Oliver Hamlin, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Great Singapore*









Great Singapore by Karina, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Reflections of Marina Bay Sands by Nikolaj Langner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
New Orleans 2015 by Jeanne Abrahams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Let the Sun Shine! by Hakan Gil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
000001250014b by sadjeans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2016-07-08_11-40-10 by Andrzej Szymański, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by diptych., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Getting Ready for the Concert! by thefotografer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Frankfurter Tor, Berlin. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Street by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
One World Trade Center by Daniel Aguilar Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
IWR-Barcelona-050811 (12) by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Street Photography - Milano 248 by Giorgio Meneghetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Blick vom Eiffelturm by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
unione by Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Clouds by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Lace down . by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Nick Schwalbe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-Tour du Lys à Lombez, France*
La Tour du Lys III... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Lost in Germany*



Lost in Germany by Stefan Kamert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Last Night in Budapest by Remarkably Unremarkable, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont de Térénez (Argol - Rosnoën), France*
Le pont de Terenez by Olivier DREAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Street Performer by pat viau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Punta del Este, Uruguay*
Surfing in Black & White | 160117-0140617-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon, Portugal by Alex Nichol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
back home by Gary Tsang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dakar, Senegal*
VIP Stall [The locals privileges] by Laura__0000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Izmir, Turkey*
dolce vita by Emily Jones / Emel Akar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
2015-02-22 Luik_F Camarades d'école des filles Palais de Princes Evêgues.Liège-Belgique. ONLY PERSONAL COMMENTS. NO LOGOS. THANK YO FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.© RESPECT the copyright. by Yo Leenders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Lujiazui by Matt Fulco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
DSC_1633 by Johannes Pokkinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane . by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne City by dylmorphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
costanera center tower (B&W) by Karol J. J. Milos Brandenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver On A Clear Day by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Lazy girls by Gabetlouis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.3.8.1. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon by Jacques Schoeffel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Windmill in Kerkyra island, Greece*
_DSC6143-Edit-Edit by Panagiotis Pagratis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town (Poros island), Greece*
Waiting by Eugenios X., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo 3370 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
256 grey shades by Prashant Menon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Back To The Future by 88 FPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by abstreich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2a7_DSC0466 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Lima Miraflores by frederic gombert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
Astana Sunset - B & W by Mark Kirby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
St Georges Hall by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
wabashbw by Brent Kneebush, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
City Hall in the Rain by Dennis Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Rising - 001x by Steve Adcock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Thomas Keuschnigg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris circa 2006 by Paul Juniper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Rafael, CA - US*


50mm adventure #1 - pier of the China camp park, CA by Dmitri Fomin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Maunganui - New Zealand*


Summer Morning by Ed Kruger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belfast - UK*


Titanic Belfast by Jake Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznan - Poland*


paradigm shift by erik witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Soldeu, Andorra*
Soldeu - Andorra by JMZAMORA2012, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Party Face On! by Bal Soora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cadiz, Spain*
Andalucía_mi_amor_Feb_2016_Bild_063 by Sven Linnert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naqa and the Temple of Amun-Ra, Sudan*
Naqa and the Temple of Amun-Ra by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Table Mountain B&W by Ian Junor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo, 2016. Centro / Downtown / Κέντρο / Centre-ville / Innenstadt / Center. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Marrakech by S R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Treasury Casino & Hotel - Brisbane, Australia by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne City by dylmorphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago, Chile. 2016 by Pablo Dalien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lahore, Pakistan*
0W6A6357 by Liaqat Ali Vance, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Harbour View by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
Dallas Reunion Tower Dallas, TX by Randy Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
13 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
独立大道 by 锡谦 刘, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Marseille, le Vieux Port by Jemira Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zakynthos island, Greece*
zante19 by Georgia Lamni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*View from Pelio, Greece*
Stormy weather No.1 by Nick Panagou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Untitled by Fabrício Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_9667 黑白-编辑 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Captured in Time #blackandwhite #cityscape #dhow #seemydoha2015 by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Humayun's Tomb (Delhi), India*
Humayun's Tomb thru my eyes by Subhas bose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vladivostok, Russia*
Someone shares that he has by Roman PS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Bishopsgate 2.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Les moteurs ont chaud by StephV909, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sochi, Russia*
Expo Center by JoelICastaneda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Complementary Shapes by Łukasz Fidosz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lodz, Poland*
Untitled by Krzysztof Górny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Picadito by Marquicio Pagola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Musing by John Hoey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monaco in Black and White by MadÂme Rêve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
It's not how old you are... by Igor C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Obelisco de Buenos Aires, Argentina by Emilio Santacoloma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
wabashbw by Brent Kneebush, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
no turns by Michael Fauscette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
abu dhabi national mosque by Ahmad Azaharuddin Omar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai - United Arab. Emirates - February 2016 by Vincent de Groot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Détente Canal Saint Martin by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame by Joel Sax, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Adiós niebla. Adiós invierno. Goodbye fog. Goodbye winter. by Nicolás B. L., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Gaudens - France*


L'usine à Papier de Saint-Gaudens, au soleil couchant. by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco*


Alcatraz and San Francisco Ferry Building 2013 by Glenn Meyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grohnde - Germany*


IMG_2561 by Detlef Horlacher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ischia - Italy*


NL_2 by Giuseppe Nardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trevor Cotton, England - UK*


The North Pier by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC Aerial view by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ladakh - India*


Ladakh,India by jayanta roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


HARPE-ISLAND by Tarik Bouamri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ladakh - India*


On the Road,ladakh,India by jayanta roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trevor Cotton - UK*


Riverside II by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago *


Marina City in B&W by Liang Hong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vik - Iceland*


Distant Relatives by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turnip Rock, MI - US*


Turnip Rock by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha*


The Grid by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*De Las Cuevas Beach, Asturias - Spain*


Bajamar by Fermín Noain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gullfoss - Iceland*


GULLFOSS by Tarik Bouamri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parit Penghulu Village - Malaysia*


Parit Penghulu Village by farizun amrod, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Mystery tours by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Misty City by Dan Cronin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Neolithic by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
3_DSC8005 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Plaza de la Constitución - Ciudad de México by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMGP2838.jpg by midale35, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
2016-07-10_06-54-33 by Andrzej Szymański, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Estanque del Retiro, Madrid. by Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Turn on the lights by maria manuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
central park, new york, january 2013 by Jürgen Freymann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, 2013 by Evanthia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Underground by Rene Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Caterix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by L D Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Surreal architecture by Paul Krippler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Metro by selvin kurian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Danube @night by Manos Botsaris, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

new york by the sky by margotartur, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Gray Manhattan by Jim Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York State, US

Samyang 12mm f2. Mid Hudson Bridge. by KaLiMaN BoKeH, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Manhattan, New York, US

Manhattan by Dermot Russell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

WTC Transit Hub in Reflection on 9.11 Museum Buidling, NYC DSC05345-Edit by Nianci Pan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Downtown Toronto Fogfest No 5 by Brian Carson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dutch classic by Remo Sloof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Basilica Dei Santi Pietro e Paolo - Roma, Eur by Simone Arati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


S shape by Umar Affan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Devon - UK*


FOG by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

tree by Vassilis Tangoulis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Civic Fame by Dennis Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


the bridge by Roberto Michaelis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Untitled by sopre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Walk on water by Christophe Staelens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice
*

Palazzo Tetta by Rohan Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


CheckerBoard by Rani George, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Peakscape by Altug Karakoc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alamitos Bay - US*


Gulls in the Bay by Jack Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*UNknown place*


Long & Winding Road by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*In Singapore...*
ISAACKIAT_640269 by Isaac Kiat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*Most Świętokrzyski by Cezary Szajdak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
000001240036 by sadjeans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
SAM_0128.jpg by Flavius Rhade, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

enjoy by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

souls by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

tunnel by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow, Russia

IMG_0055_1 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow, Russia

Kremlin BW by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

Kostroma by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Roof I by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Czech Republic

fragment I by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Roof II by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

The Roman Forum by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Vittorio Emanuele II monument by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Vittorio Emanuele II monument by night by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow, Russia

Moscow City Panorama by Mikhail Borovkov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow, Russia

Night Moscow by Georgiy Skriptsov, on Flickr


----------



## g.r.e.g. (Dec 17, 2014)

Rio Negro Bridge, Manaus - Brazil


Ponte Rio Negro by Luiz Felipe Sahd, no Flickr


----------



## g.r.e.g. (Dec 17, 2014)

Sao Joao Del Rei - Brazil


Imagens coloniais by Luiz Felipe Sahd, no Flickr


----------



## g.r.e.g. (Dec 17, 2014)

Landscape Building, Fortaleza - Brazil


ec_f_ 29-07-2015 06-20-050 by Enio Castelo, no Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aldeyjarfoss - Iceland*



Aldeyjarfoss Iceland by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


... by sabekr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Stairs to Heaven by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chania, Greece

Chania by johanwangard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

...the old bridge by Pavlos Tsigas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Scan-160621-0005 (2) by Ramón Follente, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

The Louvre at Night by Rachel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Cold and sunny... by yarp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Tour Eiffel by Angel Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Notre Dame de Paris by Angel Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, NY, US

The Hive by Angel Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, NY, US

Midtown by Angel Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Independence Mine SP 06-8 - Bunkhouses Framing Shop Mine & Mts - B&W by Jack Schwartz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Northern Ireland

Back in Time by Zoltán Kovács, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

B W by Massimo Casaril, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mt. Rainier, Washington State, US

Mt. Rainier B&W (3 of 4) by Conrad Earnest, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Fiordland by Pat Charles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gold Coast - Australia*


Mood of Gold Coast by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


In Italia, 2016 - Panorama di Genova by Emanuele Minetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf* 


A Happy flight to 2016! by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago, Galicia - Spain*


Plaza de Platerías by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munster - Germany*


Fassade (patterns 2015) by Ralf Pelkmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Milky Way Castle by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagano - Japan*


midnight driver by Stefan Speidel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai*


Take my hand by Rani George, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


My Shadow is not made by Stone. by Skin Soul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


Cathédrale La Major, Marseille, Aout 2014 by Jean Michel Cougourdan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


Escaping Darkness by Christoph Oberschneider, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hermoupolis - Greece*


when light strikes by alexcoitus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santillana del Mar - Spain*


santillana del mar by jose luis "bit ramone" hitos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Nevada - US*


On the road with the thunder gods ... by Yvette Depaepe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Disorder by SID Liateni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Stage lighting Vegas. Nevada. USA. by Andreas Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malibu, CA - US*


A Rare B&W Moment by Pete Nunnery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Parade by André Gilden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Watching the infinite by Joao Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


night in the Wilhelma by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Marseille Vieux Port by Pieter Tordoir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Boats Passing the Bund by Matt Fulco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Carryman by about:SUNG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Simon Nowicki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
MEXICO CITY by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
a galloping bike; Stockholm by Muzappar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Nazaire - France*


Pont de ST Nazaire France by Christine Quéma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Light on horizon by Rasto Gallo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_9722_A by filipposm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra - India*


Love In Taj.... by Nimit Nigam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Good Night Venice N.52 - 2012 by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hellnar - Iceland*


Hellnar by Achim Pfennig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pakbeng - Laos*


Mekong Mystique (Laos) by Collin Key, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liguria - Italy*


"il ritorno..." by Davide Zappettini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Obscured Eye by John Esslinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Fischauktionshalle Hamburg.jpg by Tobias Koepe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Otago - New Zealand*


Flight of the Cormorants by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferrara - Italy*


atmosfera nebbiosa by Daniele Romagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

All for one by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Urban Perspective by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Destination by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Electric City by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Monochrome City by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

Habitat '67 by / shadows and light, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

Fleuve by T.E.A Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

Mothership by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Bund from Vue Bar by Matt Fulco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pedro, CA – US*


Pagoda detail by Ray Friedman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Black & Withe Eiffel Tower (FUJIFILM XT2 acros film simulation) by Emmanuel Pampuri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Rio (2016) by Santa Virgília, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medellin*


Medellín. by Fredy Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago – Chile*


Santiago de Chile by S. Catalàn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Have some faith! by Nuno Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chenonceau - France*


Evening light by christian GRELARD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dundee*


The Road to Perdition by chiappaintta (www.chiapaintpics.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Una fria noche de niebla by José Rubio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Candia - Italy*


Castello di Masino by Valter Venturelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Abridged City by Conor MacNeill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
S.F. by Gabe Ferrando, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore night view by Jeanhom Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
random street, Stockholm by Muzappar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Auistralia*
Our Flags, Our Bridge, Our People by Sacha Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria // Egypt by YomnaSoliman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto,ON by GREG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Treasury Casino & Hotel - Brisbane, Australia by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Skyline by Doug Farr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
City River by Karol J. J. Milos Brandenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valentine town (Texas), U.S.A.*
Prada by Jim Drought III, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Board Walk by Colin Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
14 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Blue Mosque @ night by Sean X. Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Place des Jacobins, Lyon. by Anthony Luco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Areopagus by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Cityscape in bw by ioanna papanikolaou DSC_0151_2205 by ARTbyJWP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
5_DSC6820 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Lima "La Gris" by Sergio Gil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Zócalo by Luis Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
irlande 1 france 1 by J2MC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
Astana Sunset - B & W by Mark Kirby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monaco Wall of Buildings by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Qingdao, China*
Old_boat_in_Qingdao_cschalbroeck_lowres by Catherine Schalbroeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Barcode, Oslo by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Actors inside by .Ali Sharifan., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Bishopsgate 2.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Sharing one umbrella by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia's skyscrapers by Federico Scotto d'Antuono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Getting ready... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
IMG_9142 by Johnny [Shakedown], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Streaking towards the Arc by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Skyline Reflections b&w by George Nevrela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Tower One x Philamlife Tower by April Manaloto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2016-07-09-09-41-07-D72_4929-Edit by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
-Street Life by Armando Vite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City Traffic by Paul Sableman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
La cacophonie de Montréal by Stanislav Nikulich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Winter Morning by August Linnman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
After midnight by Eric Sehr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague One [4/24] by Robert Panik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Old Candelária by Carlos Kiffer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
William Penn by blan555, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
DSC_9807 by Stephen Lodge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Soli by margot 52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Là-haut, dans le ciel by Anne-C L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Silver Line by Jordan Dea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSC_0318-Bearbeitet-3 by Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
76 Malta bw2 by Daniel Assael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
09062016-_MG_9624 by Anne-Flore Mary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Streets and buildings by Mihai Piscureanu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Last Night in Budapest by Remarkably Unremarkable, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Kemptville 2.jpg by andrea.demeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Denver, U.S.A.*
Denver Skyline by Sokserey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bremen, Germany*
Untitled by Catharina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Nostalgia by HectorVaM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Untitled by Diana Knjazeva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane . by :: Blende 22 ::, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Catwalk by Seán Feely, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Camilo Towers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Old Town by StefanGeselePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Chinatown Gate by Orion Alexis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
14 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Riding into the Skirvin OKC by Nathan Hillis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
White Tower Thessalonoki by George, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Down and watching by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


INDEPENDENCE by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chevreuse Valley*


Route Vallée de Chevreuse by Béatrice LANDRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isla Mujeres - Mexico*


Eyes in the dark by KIYOSHI OKADA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Power of history by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gent - Belgium*


Gravensteen by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snaefellsnes peninsula in West Iceland.*


nature does fine where man is not involved by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


The Places of my Youth by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sicily - Italy*


The Railroad bridge by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


B&W by Steve Kuenstler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Romney Marsh - UK*



Romney Marsh by micky b2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amboise - France*


Château d'Amboise by Béatrice LANDRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


Space Needle, 400 Broad Street, Seattle, Washington, U.S.A. / Architect: John Graham & Associates / Completed: 1962 / Renovations: 2000 / Renovations Architect: Callison Architecture, Inc. / Architectural Style: futurism by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Goslar by Franz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


yellow cab by Simhai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia - US*


Philly by Simhai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
A Block of HDB flats (Chinese: 组屋) along Bukit Batok Singapore #street #photography #streetphotography #theIMAGED #photooftheday #Instagood #Instagram #instadaily #ig #ShotAward #architecture #igmasters #igers #vsco #vscocam #igaddict #ig_global_life #in by jerveyn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
THE WEEK POPE JOHN PAUL II DIED by jacek szycht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Hermitage with the Russian Full Moon by MANU Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City crosswalk 2 (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Kungsträdgården (Kungsan) - King's Garden by Fernando Delfim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Waiting by Maarten Dobbelaere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
El honor es mi divisa by Perfectly Placed Pixels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
. by FelipeI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Getting the Feel of the City by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Flood in Paris by Sébastien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Piccadilly by Raphaelle Laf Euille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Erika Zucchiatti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Art by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2016 . BaWaZun ¬ 20160521.0241 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai - Dubai Marina by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yosemite National Park, California, US

Tuolumne Meadows by Dustin Blakey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mammoth Lake, California, US

Fallen Fir by Dustin Blakey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Owens Valley in High Desert, California, US

West Bishop by Dustin Blakey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Owens Valley, California, US

Desert Road by Dustin Blakey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Inyo high desert, California, US

White Wing Mountain by Dustin Blakey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

The Ginza night photo in Tokyo, Japan. by kentaro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

The Ginza night photo in Tokyo, Japan. by kentaro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

TOKYO RAINBOW BRIDGE by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan


_MG_0063-Edit.jpg by zatoichi213, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

160629 JAL Maintenance Center-01-B&W.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China


table with a view by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris - le Batofar by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Tour Eiffel n&b by FredM., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris - Expo Grand Train - Le TGV by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Montmartre cemetery by Alberto Grau, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Black & Withe Eiffel Tower (FUJIFILM XT2 acros film simulation) by Emmanuel Pampuri, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Bridge in the Mist 2016 by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Sylvia by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Bombo by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Behind the Wall by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Magog by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney, Australia

Sydney by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Somersby by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Hopetoun Falls by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

The Pinnacles by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Gledhill Falls by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Bombo by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Queenstown B+W by matt brand, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Alone on the train by Joep Buijs Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The National Gallery by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
From among them by Mark Grant-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maltese petrol station in a residential street, Malta*
Maltese petrol station in a residential street by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels: Bois de la Cambre by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai2015 - IMG_6096.jpg by Pietro Familiari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1543 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Timeless Cove (Explore) by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Johnston Ridge by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Three Lynx Creek by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mt. Rainier, Washington State, US

Mt. Rainier by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

Portrait of a Mountian with Anger Issues by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

Lane Peak by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Mirror Lake by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mt. Hood, Oregon, US

Mt. Hood Rising by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Creeping... by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Lost Lake by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

_DSF2361 by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

_MG_3107 by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

_MG_3086 by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

_MG_3071 by Antonio Balsera Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Black&White shoot in Brussels by Night by Samir Aqualung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des Rubins (Sallanches), France*
Chateau des Rubins by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
>>>>
nel mezzo del ponte - bridge midpoint by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

In change by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

The City Hall by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Inside a triangle by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Out of service by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Under the fountain by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

1, 2, 3, 4, 5.... by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Alone in the alley by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Levels by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Out of order by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Car spotting by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bay Bridge in San Francisco, California, US

Bay Bridge Tower by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Take a Long Walk on a Long Pier (2.0) by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rio Vista, California, US

Wind Harvest by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Napa River Bridge by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Joshua Tree, California, US

Yucca by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Joshua Tree, California, US

Joshua Trees (infrared) by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fantasma alla Pieve by luigi ricchezza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Old marketplace by Boris Kombol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


@Roppongi, Tokyo by masahiko kuroki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pilotine by Ewan Lebourdais, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Monagas*, Venezuela









Aliento del Orinoco by Luisana Villegas, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Los Glaciares National Park*, Argentina









Patagonia by Buen Viaje, on Flickr.


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Sevilla - Spain by Nout Ketelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Amsterdam in Monochrome by Nout Ketelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Foggy Morning in Antwerp by Nout Ketelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Red Vehicle by Nout Ketelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Meanwhile in Amsterdam... (Archive) by Nout Ketelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Une Nuit à Bruxelles by Nout Ketelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

European Capital by Nout Ketelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

When the Night ... by Nout Ketelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Utrecht - The Netherlands by Nout Ketelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Methodist Central Hall by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US

Miami port in B&W by LindyLuC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US

Untitled by lemank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US

Miami in b+w by per josefsson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US

City Street - Downtown Miami 2 by Helmez Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US

Spring Break 2016 © Rui J. Teixeira-6 by Rui Teixeira, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Emmet Building details by Jeff Reuben, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

New York July 2016 by Roger von Walden, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

New York July 2016 by Roger von Walden, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Mystery Skyline by Carlos Rivera Anaya, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Empire state2-Modifier.jpg by Pierre Prat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rzeszów - Poland*


Rzeszów by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Il ponte delle Catene by Nico Angeli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calgary - Canada*


Peace Bridge Calgary by Mahan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignonet - France*


Les côteaux du Lauragais, à Avignonet by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin, 2016 by Richard Prochazka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignonet-Lauragais - France*


Le beau village d'Avignonet-Lauragais... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gard Bridge - France*


Le Pont du Gard, à Rémoulins... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong Bay - Vietnam*


Jour de brouillard en Baie d'Halong IX, Vietnam by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


web_6771 by Lionel CHARMOILLE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Senigallia - Italy*


Senigallia Gennaio 2016 lanterna del porto by giacomo biondi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice *


Venezia by Antonio Galderisi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Foggy Day on Skeppsbron in Stockholm, Sweden 7/10 2003. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


L'envol by Olivier Pousse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


fishing 3 by Darek Drapala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goblin Valley State Park - US*



Globins Moutain by Luiz Soares, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*UInknown place*


Frozen movements by Peter Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


jugando by adri lagu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the prisoner by vasili f, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Neptune by nico govoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Concrete and Sky @ Singapore River by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Est. 1850 - ? by Abdurrafey Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Gorokhovaya Street / spb by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm 2016 by Morten Mitchell Larød, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Av. Paulista (oficina P&B) by Alex Filho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_8659 by lbraun91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
skateboarders by Paul Mansfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlín. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
hat by Filipi Cavalcante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Queensboro Bridge Black and White Reflections by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona Boardwalk by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan, Street by Giovanni Falconieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
L'arc de Triomphe du Carrousel. by gregory lejeune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Miss Saigon by Dimitris Theodoridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
#leicam2 #leica #film #blackandwhite #venice #italy #onvacation by Dima Sergeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by L D Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussel Zuid by han Soete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa, Burj Al Arab and Jumeirah Beach Hotel shot from The Palm, Dubai, UAE [2000x1320] by Patrick Lawe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old stone bridge (Zagori), Greece*
Old Bridge by Tasos Koutsiaftis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Albertville, France*
Untitled by Miwok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
la notte del fiume - river's night by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Steel arch bridge (Osaka), Japan*
DSC02907 by koichi morimoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavic, Iceland*
Harpa Staircase by Alex Hamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Bicycle Bags On Bank Street by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maribor, Slovenia*
Maribor by Jovan Klopocan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Nauru*
Gantry Down Nauru by Laith Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
No time to lose by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dresden, Germany*
360° by Olaf Teuerle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Foggy Brisbane by Tony White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Churchlight by Shazaan Hyder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Contraste by Marchelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Black and white urban view by Carol Loveless, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Obelisco de Buenos Aires, Argentina by Emilio Santacoloma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
14 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
- Street Vendor - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Starlette... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Ancient Olympia, Greece*
Before Work by Chris Scholz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Athens in Black & White: View from the Acropolis by HardieBoys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Black 🎱🎱 #life #levoyagedunpapillon #viajerasconfe #museo #testino #lima #peru #fotogram #foto #fotografia #instagood #barranco by milie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
189/365 - Comerica Park by Joy VanBuhler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Medellin, Colombia*
Oriental avenue by Simón Restrepo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
The gate by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Day 261 / 365 - Night Kyiv streets by Taras Hrechyshnykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC7933 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9170748-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Black & White Malaysia Truly Asia Malaysia Malaysia Scenery Kuala Lumpur Malaysia Kuala Lumpur Twin Tower Kualalumpur Aerial ViewKuala Lumpur by Markus Gäthke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poznan, Poland*
Ratajczaka Street by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
After work tweet by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Menachem Begin Road, Tel Aviv by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Haunted City by John Patrick Allanegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
bean by Chris Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Doc on call by Michael Beresin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Fishermen of the night... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Parijs in zwart-wit. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC01382 by Diapopro75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Tour Eiffel by Amélien Bayle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Volente - US*


Mansfield Dam by Marshall Humble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


051759 05 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Brighton*


New Brighton, Wallasey 22/04/2014 by Gary S. Crutchley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hackington - UK*


20140216_F0001: Flooded paths and parks by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire - UK*


Pour by Mike Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago by James Poston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mantova - Italy*


Mantova by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muskegon, MI - US*


Fishing Off Muskegon Pier Lighthouse At The Pier Arms (view on flickr river or press L to view large on black) by Rosemarie Seppala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York City Artery by Mike Wiacek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Boat and bike! by Mardy Suong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*


Chicago Historic Water Tower by James Poston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Munich Tour-750.jpg by Kev Aylett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Munich Tour-752.jpg by Kev Aylett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake District - UK*


Ullswater Boathouse by Michael Carver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oregon - US*


Dusk at Horseshoe Lake by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utah - US*


Untitled by Norman Peters, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benton Harbor, MI - US*


St. Joseph Railroad Bridge by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanoi*


Hanoi by CP, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mountain Ida, tasmania - Australia*


Stormy Mount Ida by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Louise - Canada*


By dawn's early light. by Carl Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Concrete and Sky @ Singapore River by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Nope by Earl Ware, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
8_DSC1260 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
-Street Life by Armando Vite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_8652 by lbraun91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
untitled by pjr100, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
A Night View 2 by luciano iacchini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Cartagena by Mariasme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Stairs by Antonio Martí Monsó, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museu do Amanhã by Felipe Paim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Rocky by Fahim Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
La Rambla in Barcelona by night by ckibsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Water Games by Alexander Pellegrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Early Sunday morning in Saint Germain-des-Prés #streetview #instaparis #instafrance #instadaily #bw #blackandwhite #car #auto #paris #france #morning #road #travel #lightpost #light #empty by coba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
rx011_FL by Simon Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian Church by Logan Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Street by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke ‘Fragile’ 2016 ¬ 20160521.0606 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Water & Light show 4 by Malcolm Arouza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Andreas Albert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*


DyjandiMono by Tony Prower, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trai Quan, Hai Duong, Vietnam*


femme dans la poussière des routes by daniele buch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*


day#114 by Ivan Šardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Auster-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*


Vestrahorn in Black and White by Nick Leonard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*


day#213 by Ivan Šardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Los Angeles*


Los Angeles Skyline by Foto_Michel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sicily Online


Sicily Online by Jane & Dave Mann, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Daphne, Agrigento, Sicily, Italy*


Daphne by Jane & Dave Mann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Netherlands*


Black and White Beach by Anno Smit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Birmingham, Alabama*


An eerie silence by wayne wayne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*When it rains*


When it rains it pours.. by wayne wayne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Winter*


Winter in black and white. PC307245 4 by Is-Be -Thank You for over 2,100.000 views., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wrawby Windmill*


Wrawby Windmill by Dave Urquhart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lincolnshire, England*


Felled But Not Forgotten by Dave Urquhart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Horkstow Bridge*


Horkstow Bridge by Dave Urquhart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Londrina - Brazil*


Concrete and water by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw-1 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0m2_DSC7468 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Santa Fe, México DF by Guillermo R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Spring-feeling yesterday. by Carl-Johan Melander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Happy weekend, my friends! by Marcos Jerlich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid - in and around 'Gran Via' by campese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro Black and White by Cecilia Schubert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Central Park by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Parijs in zwart-wit. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Waiting at tables by Jon Dickins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Dark crossing by KENNETH BARKER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Black&White shoot in Brussels by Night by Samir Aqualung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa Lake by Luke Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki by night, Greece*
Thessaloniki/Ladadika by Kyriakos11, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Winter Is Here by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada


Sparrowhawk by Patrick Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Birdwood by Patrick Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

BC, Canada

Elk Lakes Lookout by Patrick Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Commonwealth Peak - Mt. Birdwood - Mt. Smuts - The Fist by Patrick Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toulouse, France

_DSF4863_M_BW by Tommy Wernikowski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toulouse, France

Hôpital de la Grave Toulouse by Sébastien Desrumeaux, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Marseille, France

Monument sur la corniche by BEN13008, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Marseille, France

JSL by antoine brice, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Marseille, France

Marseille, Vieux Port by Jemira Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Marseille, France

Marseille, le Roucas Blanc by Jemira Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Marseille, France

A view to Marseille from Notre-Dame de la Garde basilica. Provence, France *** More B&W images #happynewtrip_bw *** Вид на Марсель от базилики Notre-Dame de la Garde. Прованс, Франция *** Больше фото из Марселя #happynewtrip_marseille *** #happynewtrip_fr by Vladimir Vera, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Troyes, France

Prière à la Vierge Marie by mickdep59, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Troyes, France

TROYES HDR 024 by Maciek Burgielski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Troyes, France

TROYES HDR 026 by Maciek Burgielski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Troyes, France

TROYES HDR 006 by Maciek Burgielski, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Troyes, France

The Final Hole by Andy Hewitt, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

bologna - italia

Bologna via Saragozza by Paolo Bonassin, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

bologna - italia

Street...Bologna by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

bologna - italia

Quadrilatero di Bologna by Paolo Bonassin, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

florence

Florence - View from old bridge (like an old postcard) by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

florence

Florence by Valentina Orlandi, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

florence

Florence in black and white, Italy by Louisa Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Parma - Italy

Parma - Strada Repubblica by RosLol, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Parco Ducale - Parma

Parco Ducale - Parma by RosLol, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Torrechiara Castle and low Parma valley

Torrechiara Castle and low Parma valley by Davide Zampatti, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Parma, Garibaldi place, Italy

Parma, Garibaldi place, Italy by Sambuca78, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

milano centrale

It's all about movement by Roberto Urso, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Milano

DSC0665 by Marco Rilli, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Milano

Through the Duomo by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Milano

DSC00751 by Marco Rilli, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

The Arch of Peace (Milano)

The Arch of Peace (Milan) by Stieve Sox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Famous by Audrey Lamy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phewa Lake - India*


Phewa Lake by Berna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain
*

PZA DE LA VIGEN BLANCA DE VITORIA B N by puri44, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Louis - US*


St.Louis ARCH at night by Prateek Nepation, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sitges - Spain*


La mairie derrière le square, en fonds le clocher... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thessaloniki - Greece*


5697 by Vassilis Manikas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dąbrowa Górnicza - Poland*


Dąbrowa Górnicza by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yala National Park, Sri Lanka*


Alone by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milano in BW, 2016 by Emanuele Minetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparai - India*


Cold & Misty by Anand Govindan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuzco - Peru*


Pumacurco Street (Cusco, Perú. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


another rainy day in Montreal by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


/ce chemin de verticalité sous la lumière/ by / K.P. /, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade*


Ada bridge by Goran Protic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


Scandinavia by Stefano Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Adrian Vesa Photography by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Mirror games by Joseba Iriarte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Sulfur, Steam, (e)Sse & Square² - S to the Forth by The One-Eyed King, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* by Hristo Dimitrov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lithuania*


turmoil by Mindaugas Buivydas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore's skyline, Singapore*
The wait before the show by Jayantika Soni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
DSCF1750-Edit by cmr : photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC6125 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_8704 by lbraun91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Looking for content by Mattias Burling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photography - Leica Monochrom - Leica SA 21mm f4 - Urban Photo - Madrid by Jhon Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Sirene davanti al Deutscher Dom by andreaerdna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
` by Dicky A Wartono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Cariocando" Ipanema, Rio de Janeiro by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Downtown From West by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Where's the road? by For.me.it's.you, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
#londra #londres #royalsnappingartists #shot #london #igerlondon #iglondon #wanderlust #tube #underground #nikonphotography #nikond3200 #nikon #nikontop #bnw #bnw_captures #blacknwhite #likeforlikes #likeforlike #like4like #instapicture #instagood #instac by Clickerjazz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Ricardo Alguacil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta harbour breakwater (explored 1 May 16) by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Rue Antoine Dansaert by David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai with the Sony RX100 mark iv by John Kitchens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Bending tracks by Alexandru Verenca, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

GUM in B&W by Cosimo Beduini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

Kremlin BW by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

«Soothe My Sorrows» by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

Moscow City Panorama by Mikhail Borovkov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

Panoramic Dome of Novo-Jerusalem monastery by Mikhail Borovkov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

Narrow view by Andrey Khandozhko, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

Night Moscow by Georgiy Skriptsov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

Winter Gum Fair by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

IMG_0419 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

IMG_0049 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Clean Water Protest 7-9-2016 by Ginni, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Clean Water Protest 7-9-2016 by Ginni, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Disney's BoardWalk - Walt Disney World by fisherbray, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida Keys, US

Motion Blur by Jake's Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28208564780/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28208558010/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/28459713516/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Train Station by Helmez Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Florida, US

Harley Ladies on Flagler Ave. by Ed Rosack, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Orlando, Florida, US

Shelly by Christian Roman, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*SEMARANG*. *Central Java.
*

Gereja Blendug BW by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*SEMARANG*. *Central Java.*


Semarang tua 001o3 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*PRUJAKAN Railway Station*. *Cirebon, West Java*.



Prujakan station 2 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*SEMARANG*. Central Java.


Semarang tua 001ooo00 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*PRUJAKAN Railway Station*. *Cirebon, West Java*.


Prujakan rs 2 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*CANDI PRAMBANAN* (Prambanan Temple). Central Java.


p47f5d8f2193ec by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Dito Roso (Apr 26, 2010)

*CANDI PRAMBANAN* (Prambanan Temple). Central Java.


Prambanan IMG_20150622 by MYW_2507, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Madrid - Spain

Madrid / Spain: rain in black and white by Werner Wittersheim, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Madrid - Spain

Old Gran Via by Raúl. Thanks for + 1.000.000 Views, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Madrid - Spain

Madrid by Elena Dopiro, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Madrid - Spain

Madrid_8. Calle Preciados by myzales, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Seville - Spain

Séville by patrick skorzec, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Sevile - Spain

Avenida de la Constitución, Sevilla by Jacobo Canady, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Seville - Spain

Llevando la contraria. Counterflow by Ángel Ferreiro, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Vienna - Austria

December 21 - The Parliament by Tim Wang, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Vienna - Austria

Buildings In Black & White by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## Kadıkoylu (Jun 11, 2010)

Vienna - Austria

The Gloriette of Vienna by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duxford - UK*


Duxford IWM by Ilovetodig0044, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Spain project #17 B/W - Segovia by John, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lead me from darkness to light by mutablend, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


a windy day in Paris by K Jurgens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Walking in the Rain by Hartwig HKD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dorothy and Timothy .. The Gamble by Nick Walton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London (XXXII) by Jose Juan Luque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paestum - Greece*


Paestum I by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Reflets by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Cayan Tower by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Argentina's National Congress by Leo Bernaschina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pompei - Italy*


Pompei by Stefano Biserni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mdina - Malta*


The man with the hat - Mdina, Malta - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sciacca, Sicily - Italy*


Sciacca, Sicily July 2016 189 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Arkansas, TX - US*


International Trade by Danny Shrode, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


El Metropolitano by Pedro Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


14072016-DSC_3404-1-2 by Jean Bernard Hames, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seljalandsfoss - Iceland*


Magic Iceland in Black (2nd Edit.) by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*sle of Skye, Scotland - UK*


The Other Side of Storr (Isle of Skye, Scotland. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sedona, AZ - US*


Untitled by Donald Palansky photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
One Night in Shanghai by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Most Świętokrzyski by Cezary Szajdak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Hermitage with the Russian Full Moon by MANU Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Plaza de Santo Domingo by Luis Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
DSC_0036 by Ferdy Marnez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
LA Skyline from Roof-Top Bar by Dr Tebi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pedra do Telégrafo by Alan Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
State & Lake L Track Jul-10-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paijs in zwart-wit. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Freestyle by Kieran Williams Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
" Che cercano in mezzo alla gente l'Europa o l'Oriente " by Mariavittoria Giaroli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Black&White shoot in Brussels by Night by Samir Aqualung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sharp Curve... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Greece*
on the edge by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aigues-Mortes, France*
Battlements - Aigues Mortes by dvalinlegris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, France*
600 ans, et toujours là ! by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tonquedec, France*
Château de Tonquedec dans les Côtes d'Armor (France Bretagne). by Stéphane Pareige, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSC05136 by mrhmclean, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Igreja Nossa Senhora de Nazaré - Saquarema - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Parque Estadual do Ibitipoca - Minas Gerais - Brasil by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Parque Estadual do Ibitipoca - Minas Gerais by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

"Relevo Carioca" - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Nas Salinas de Praia Seca - Araruama - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Noites Cariocas - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Vale dos Frades em P&B - Teresópolis - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Praia Vermelha em P&B - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Praia de Itacoatiara - Niterói - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Paraty em P&B - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

2016-07-28_11-27-02 by Irene Fabregues, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

2016-07-23_10-52-33 by Irene Fabregues, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

... by Irene Fabregues, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

Madrid in love by Irene Fabregues, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

y fluir...hasta formar parte de la escena. by Irene Fabregues, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Valencia, Spain

Ball de la magrana / Baile de la granada. Alboraya (Valencia) Spain. by Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Valencia, Spain

City of Arts and Science B&W by Roxy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Valencia, Spain

Albufera de valencia VII by Javier Perea, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Valencia, Spain

The Helmet by alfonstr, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Valencia, Spain

Plaza De La Virgen B&W by Beppe Caruso, on Flickr


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

San José (Chiquitos) - Bolivia


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

Pigeon


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


VeDeBe housse  by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tractor path by Remo Sloof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignon - France*


Archevêché d'Avignon by Laurent MARTI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sao Paulo - Brazil*


Canoas by Fabu Dias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka - Bangladesh*


Busy and Mysterious Night by Mithila Azad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro/Niteroi*


P. da Cidade 1 by Darío Paredes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Surreal architecture by Paul Krippler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mainz Dom 3 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wettingen - Switzerland*


Holzbrücke Zum Kloster Wettingen by Robert Signer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin - Italy
*

F-light game by Francesco Perrucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kings Landing by Nick Hill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St John's - Canada*


Fog # 23 ... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salses - France*


Salses-le-Château by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France
*

Quai Sainte Croix - Bordeaux by Philippe R, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Virtual money .... by Ralf Pelkmann - mostly off, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


artificial organ by Ralf Pelkmann - mostly off, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Stormy Countryside by Ralf Pelkmann - mostly off, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Long Beach, California, US

Reflection LBC Harbour | Long Beach, CA | 2015 by dougdurhamphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Long Beach City, California, US

Up in the LBC | Long Beach, CA | 2015 by dougdurhamphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Queen Mary, Long Beach, California, US

Queen Mary by Andy T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Opole - Poland*


Opole by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


Skałka by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Esplanade de La Défense / Night / B&W by Nadège Lhotel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


The Museu Nacional d'Art de Catalunya by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cibecue falls - US*


Cibecue Falls, AZ. by Donald Palansky photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


waiting for the tram... by Myltsi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goreme - Turkey*


Fairy [email protected]#1 by Sean X. Liu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Castle Linderhof - Germany*



Golden Angels by Jens Sessler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Timisoara - Romania*


Timişoara , România by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*



Untitled by sabjer20, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Louvre Ceiling Art by Armin Hage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Girls and The Horses A by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


...eye'em... [explored 18, june 2016] by ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


above the clouds. by Johannes P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Lights in lincoln park by Julian Boed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


Falaises et galets. by pierre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Alone by Paul T McDowell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Knaresborough - UK*


The Places of my Youth by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Katowice - Poland*


Police passed by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucharest*


The Palace of the Parliament in Bucharest, Romania by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
MaRina in black and white. #asia #1 #bestofindonesia #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #bw #bw_lover #beach #boat #canon #bnw #singapore #marina #instamood #instagram #instaphoto #insta_bw #indonesialebihcantik #indonesia_photography #bali #landsca by Imron Rosadi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSC_3779 by Ignacio Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint Petersburg, Russia by Katerina Dmitrijewa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_8652 by lbraun91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2016-07-29_07-57-22 by Andrzej Szymański, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ali Sabry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Getting Ready for the Concert! by thefotografer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Schönhauser Allee. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by Remon Rijper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
city at night by thebrooklyndodger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Lala_77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
The Pigeon Whisperer by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont Neuf by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Boxing Day Hunt by Max Gor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Grand Canal by Justin Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Vehicles & Trees by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
10 ans Maison des Cultures ¬ 20160528.0198 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jeddah, Saudi Arabia*
Jeddah tower / Kingdom tower / Mile-High tower , construction site by Mostapha Ghaziri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
A star of street photography by Thierry.Vaye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Black/White - Paris by Loïc Ciaux, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Rocas de Santo Domingo*, Chile









Tranquilidad y plenitud by Vic Riedemann, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Marta*, Lazio, Italia









Canneti by Il guerriero della luce, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Recoleta* Commune, Santiago de Chile









Fuente en el cementerio by Vic Riedemann, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Santiago Centro* Commune, Santiago de Chile









El alma de la protesta by Manuel Venegas, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Double Helix Bridge by Calysta Bleasby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
the great divide by Jimmy Hilario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
4_DSC9384 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
El Cerro de la Silla by Edgar Salvador, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Anthropology Museum in Mexico City by lbraun91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Rock On! by Alexandre Bergeron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Girl in Old Town in Stockholm, Sweden18/7 2016. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
City Hall Clock Tower by thefotografer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Foto de turista by Bianca Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
William Penn by blan555, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Lala_77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Piazza Duomo, Milan by simy_sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The Eiffel Tower, Paris, France.IMG_5134 by Paulo Roberto Bártholo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Market Porter by Tony Scuvotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Morning Pigeon by I m Peace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St Mary's tower (Comino), Malta*
St Mary's Tower by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Miss(ed) Rendez-vous [A re-post] by Vincent Brassinne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cayan tower (Dubai), U.A.E.*
Twist by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1543 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
Atlantic road by Alberto Cassandro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset coast - UK*


nightfall over Dorset cliffs and Jurassic Coast by lunaryuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mikolow - Poland*


Mikołów by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calais - France*


Calais by Régis MUNO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calais - France*


Calais by Régis MUNO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


The eternal light of Lisbon ♥ by António João, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin - Italy*


Torino e la Mole visti dal Monte dei Cappuccini by MARIO OCCHIOBUONO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minneapolis - US*


Aerial view of the skyline of Minneapolis, Minnesota, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quirang - UK*


Waves by Mark Littlejohn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pont du gard - France*


Pont du Gard by dav csl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Marone - Italy*


Processione in mare - San Marone by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Heavy rain in Hong Kong by Marcel Jakob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Citroen DS (tiburón) volador by Pep 1984, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wet Grass by Stephen Lodge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blue Montains - Australia*


B E A M ' I N by Geoff Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cote D'Azur - France*


ANTIBES Le grand défi de Nicolas Lavarenne by dav csl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wollaton Park - UK*


Wollaton Park Dawn Mono by Tom Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le vieux château by Béatrice LANDRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vieste - Italy*


Vieste by night... by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


Fremont by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Secondo - Italy*


Villa San Secondo (ASTI) by Alessandro Mosca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Qadisha valley, Lebanon*
Qadisha Valley by Jean-Paul Harb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Selfy Smile by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Concepcion, Uruguay*
Centro cívico by Martín Arrúa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
Cracóvia - Polônia by Antonio Igor Machado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bari, Italy*
Before a storm by Simona Fallacara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana at Night by Iulian Dumitru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lagos, Nigeria*
Architecture in Lagos, Nigeria by Devesh Uba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
189/365 - Comerica Park by Joy VanBuhler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bruges, Belgium*
Bikes by Edward Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai | Street by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Reflection by Victor Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane - GOMA by Alessandro Soro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Mavis by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
DSC_0712 by Rodrigo Contreras Köbrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Vienna bridge black and white by Akira Chacky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
body energy club by Tomáš Haluška, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Skycrapers With Fisheye by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
R0004373 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
- Nightly Shadows II - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
La Saône, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Greece*
strada by Enrico Sprea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harbour of Rhodes town (Rhodes island), Greece*
Dolphins by Tim Günter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Untitled by Prem Promono Handoko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Untitled by Alejandro Bibiloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dunkirk, France*
Summer in Dunkirk by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Tram by Dirk Gill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Metro Estadio Olímpico by Julián del Nogal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
walking on the roofs of Rome... by sergio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gold Coast, Australia*
Surfers Paradise at the Gold Coast Australia taken with Ihagee EXA 1a on Ilford XP2 Super 400 by Rachel Joanne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur 15 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brno, Czech republic*
B&W by rdk740, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Ashland-Lake CTA Station by Antoni Figueras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden*


church&train. by Johannes P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Untitled by Evgeniy Malykhanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La chapelle de Loussous-Debat, 2016. by Dominique Miltat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan - Puerto Rico*


"La Perla" Old San Juan, Puerto Rico by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ostheim - France*


Ostheim by Léon HUCORNE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Virginia - US*


SR71 Blackbird On Display by Corey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Locronan - France*


Locronan by cinqnord, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Life at River side .... by Mithila Azad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Yiruk by Mihai Florea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore downtown, Singapore*
Teck lim conner by huntergol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Far reaching view by N808PV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Untitled by heppnir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City's Cathedral by Andres Youshimats, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Södermalm, Stockholm by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Iván Berrocal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague 3 by Carl-Henrik Elenström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Anchored by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
central park, new york, january 2013 by Jürgen Freymann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
En passant voir JR au Louvre by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Science Fiction by Marcus Beard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Houston - US*


Engament Kiss by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Tranebergsbron in Stockholm Sweden 5/2 2010 by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Night is coming: Barcelona cityscape by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mallorca - Spain*


Fins. by SrleArt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden - Germany*


Semperoper - Dresden by Laurenc Riese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Poya Bridge - Switzerland*


Pont de La Poya by Martin Massé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Business as usual by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Lower Canal Street by Brandon Ore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC8324 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City Traffic by Paul Sableman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMGP2838.jpg by midale35, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid, Ribera del Manzanares (19-04-2015) (21) by IZA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Follow the Tracks by Diana Cuccarolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Av. Sao Joao [BW] by Diego Torres Silvestre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
spires by Roberto Saltori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
untitled by april dawn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Parijs in zwart-wit. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Eye B&W by Giel Pieter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
ombrelli a venezia by alice bertarini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
042910-209F by kzzzkc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Offices_3 trio grey by tony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
LG G4 by vincent2167, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Hurry by K B, on Flickr


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*Unknow place*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street Corner Seranade by Steve Mitchell Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
071-12 by Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valence, France*
Le lapin et le pigeon... The rabbit and the pigeon... #Darktable #OlympusE-M10 by Michel Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
The Chain [email protected] Budapest by buland singh, on Flickr


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*Santa Cruz, Bolivia*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

any way the wind blows by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

a Whitstable summer by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

let it go by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

I'm still here by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

selective perception by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Friends by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

pulling against the stream by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

playing with the shadows by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

one way by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

maybe tomorrow by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California coastline, US

Cliffs by Dustin Blakey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yosemite, California, US

Tuolumne Meadows by Dustin Blakey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Carlsbad, California, US

Sky and clouds through the Konica UC fisheye by zz ma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

High Sierra Mountains, California, US

Moonset by Nathan Leefer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Amtrak California, US

Zephyr in B&W by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Riverside Citrus State Park. Riverside, CA, US

37 Palms by Ian D. Keating, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Northern California, US

Battery Point (Crescent City) Lighthouse, CA by José René García, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mono, California, US

Foundation by zh3nya, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Port of Oakland, California, US

Six Cranes by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California, US

Untitled by eric, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Uncommon Places 320 by Harimau Kayu (AKA Sumatra-Tiger), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Uncommon Places 319 by Harimau Kayu (AKA Sumatra-Tiger), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Uncommon Places 318 by Harimau Kayu (AKA Sumatra-Tiger), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Parallel planes by gol-G, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

SHOJI UEDA MUSEUM OF PHOTOGRAPHY #1 by gol-G, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Teahouse in forest by gol-G, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Spiral by Drew V, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

The Ginza night photo in Tokyo, Japan. by kentaro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

The Ginza night photo in Tokyo, Japan. by kentaro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia


Buddha's path by Felice Bassani, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia

Siem Reap - 35 by Joseph Chao, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP (Mar 27, 2009)

Helsingborgs rådhus by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


R0065764-2 by secretcinema2012, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tehran *


Tehran Aidinnasiri by aidin nasiri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Fantastic planet by lloydich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Jose dos Campos - Brazil*


NASCER DO SOL - PARQUE DA CIDADE by Enio De Castro Machado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Donan Castle - UK*


Eliean Donan Castle by Martinus Scriblerus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz - France*


Biarritz, France. by William S. |<o> <o>|, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Sibelius Denkmal(Helsinki) by Klaus Müller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salento - Colombia*


Salento ,Quindio by Giulian Frisoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurlandsfjord - Norway*


Aurlandsfjord by Vincent Viricel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sea Isle City, NJ - US*


Lightning over the Atlantic - Composite by Britt Leckman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Fleet Street at Night (B&W) by Anatoleya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metz - France*


Metz by Georges DJEDAINI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


F60 III by Lutz Imhof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Broken by jefvandenhoute, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Lonely Runner by Balázs Törő, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Freiburg - Germany*


on the bridge by Vishwanath S. Janzen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Senja - Norway*


Senja by Isabelle Bacher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metz - France*


Metz la porte des allemands_MGL7096 by frederic champeval, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Taga peak - Spain*


Friends who love mountains 4 by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Downtown Dubai b-w by Martijn Kort, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, France*
600 ans, et toujours là ! by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Móricz Zsigmond circus 04 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delaware Memorial bridge (Delaware), U.S.A.*
Delaware Memorial Bridges over the Delaware River, Delaware-New Jersey by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kansas city, U.S.A.*
Union Station by Matt Buelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Vertigo by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Izmir, Turkey*
Taking a walk on the harbor side by Emre KARABULUT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles, CA 2015 by Val Blakely, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
_DSC5150 by Andrew Perreault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tangier, Morocco*
Tangier at night 01 by Abd-Elilah Ouassif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
Una nublada mañana de apacible mar en calma by ElGran Alf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Thong Lo - Bangkok by John Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane - GOMA by Alessandro Soro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Emmanuel by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Rangers in Santiago by Jian-Lin Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Skycrapers With Fisheye by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan by Aleksandar Iliev Tsvetkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Run! by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
13 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.2.0.7. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon at 6 am by Raphael Géhin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympic Stadium complex of Athens, Greece*
Untitled by Georgina ♡, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sifnos island, Greece*
Sotiras Maina, Sifnos by Simon Brimacombe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
DSC_7258_LR5-2 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Vespa Couple by Don MacDonell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Incheon, South Korea*
DSC04239-Bearbeitet_LR by Stefan Gerl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
DSC01116 by Ricky Tang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Bicycles in a Row by lbraun91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
j2mc by Alice by J2MC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Nostalgia by Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Seville nightlife by Dermot O Flaherty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Lanzadera by Enrique Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yekaterinburg, Russia*
Queen by mish.nekrasov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
DSC_4715 by Kulanz Salleh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Busan, South Korea*
Old Government Office, Busan, Korea by 신우 김, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami Skateboarder by Juan Carlos Tejeda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Looking Back by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
JazzFest Skyline by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha cityscape,Black'n'white by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2016 . BaWaZun ¬ 20160521.0302 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Mall of the Emirates Dubai B&W IMG_5114 by steve jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stairs in Meteora, Greece*
Outdoor Stairway by Chris Scholz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location on Maui, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Maui Tree by Tiago, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
The Chain [email protected] Budapest by buland singh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Barquettes by Claude Mas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Metropolis. by Wilickers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torquay, U.K.*
Happy Times by Howie Mudge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tahiti, French Polynesia*
Tahiti by Laurent_Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Canberra, Australia*
Outside the NLA by Bing Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Normalising the traffic near Alexander Nevsky Cathedral @ Sofia, Bulgaria by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houston, U.S.A.*
Main Street Houston by pmelton87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Richmond (Virginia), U.S.A.*
RIC_Main St Sta_003 by Thomas Noble, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5792 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Untitled by Lincoln Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Treasury Casino & Hotel - Brisbane, Australia by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Keeping up - Flinders Street Railway Station by Norman Repacholi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mayon volcano, Philippines*
Mayon Volcano by Brian Molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
untitled by Ivan Karpov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mendenhall lake (Juneau, Alaska), U.S.A.*
Mendenhall Lake by James Ray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Walking with purpose by Igor Rončević, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
- Nightly Shadows II - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Starlette... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Corinthos, Greece*
Greece 2015 - Corinth by Dusan Zidar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Greece*
Old Rhodes town by Paul Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oklahoma city, U.S.A.*
Riding into the Skirvin OKC by Nathan Hillis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Three girls by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Hora? by Juan Soriano Barceló, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Cartagena, Colombia • November 2015 by J.J. Starr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_9658-编辑 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
MASP - Sao Paulo by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hangzhou, China*
Floating on the water - Hangzhou, China by Norman Repacholi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monaco in Black and White by MadÂme Rêve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Cathedral of Our Lady. Antwerpen, Belgium by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Napoli, Italy*
sunglasses seller by Mario Mancuso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
AZCA (Madrid) by vigotski (Javier), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Untitled by Fabrício Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Canal Grande by Javier Enjuto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
No time to lose by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Black&White shoot in Brussels by Night by Samir Aqualung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Dean Packer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bressieux, France*
château de Bressieux by un prolétaire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Andreas Albert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Vyökatu by Raimo Papper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colden - UK*


2016.06.05 (Fluffy Clouds, Fluffy Sheep) by Michael Oakes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


IMG_0772 / spare parts awaiting oscar de la renta exhibit by Jane Marie Cleveland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


2016.05.23 by Michael Oakes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


G A S S E by Joe Wild, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


TRAIN by Joe Wild, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


I'd Live Here. by Paul Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire park - UK*


2016.04.06 by Michael Oakes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire sculpture park - UK*


2016.03.24 by Michael Oakes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire sculpture park - UK*


2016.03.08 by Michael Oakes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans Aquarium*


"Just looking for a snack.....any volunteers?".......D800 by Larry Daugherty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Rainy day. Queen Mary 2 at Brooklyn Cruise Terminal, Red Hook, New York, 2015 by Oleg Moiseyenko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire - UK*


2016.02.19 by Michael Oakes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Got wings? by Oleg Moiseyenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Pride Parade 2016 by Nattawot Juttiwattananon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Anchorage (Alaska), U.S.A.*
Solar Eclipse Over Anchorage, Alaska by Dan Moran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
13 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.2.1.2. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
LYON by Allan Cortes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania harbour, Greece*
Chania lightouse by Alberto Levorato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shipwreck beach (Zakynthos island), Greece*
Beach Wreck by Arek Ade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Durch die Mitte by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong skyline B&W by RudmerHK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore by Daniel Kannegieter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_9667 黑白-编辑 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Skyline by elaine ross baylon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Gate Towers by Adarsh Kuruvath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bogotá by David Amaury Cabrera López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Petronas Towers (KLCC), Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Daniël den Toom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Eté 2016 - Madrid by Dorian D'amore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Skating by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Workweek Blur by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
West Philly by Brenda Sue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Business Bay towers... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
HDR. Paris, août 2016 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Get To The Point | Shard by James Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Phillip Kalantzis Cope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Rough crossing by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sitting by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
cityscape by Shamel gataje, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Greece*
DSC_6758 by paul jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Fisherman's Bastion - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Galleria degli uffizzi by alessio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


lungo leno by pianlux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Pioneer Square II by Perry J. Resnick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Coach by Stephane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolouse*


Skyraider F-AZHK, Tigre... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf - Germany*


Untitled by igor karacic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Houston - US*


Mirror Sculpture by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Smoke and Steeple by Martin Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paraty - Brazil*


Paraty : nuit by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catania - Italy*


Alla fine ..... I gabbiani by Stefano Biserni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


MonoGirl by Michael Letchford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norrköping, Sweden*


Sunset over the Industrial Landscape by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.2.1.6. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
_ by Ed__, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Greece*
The Medieval aqueduct of Kavala City by Jimmy Goutridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Untitled by Nikos Konidaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Breakwater Beach - Abu Dhabi by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
MASP - Sao Paulo by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
15 Avril 2014 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Timisoara, Romania*
one way light street by Ewald Gruescu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Cartagena, Colombia by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Medellin, Colombia*
msp2016-157 by Juan Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Central Oasis by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Kota Tua Jakarta 6 by Purnadi Phan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
IMGP3145 by Danny Chew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Charles III Gate by Argenticien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houston, U.S.A.*
004 by Robert James Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
20 stone, Heaveeeeee by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Vienna Subway by Suleman Sidat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Love in the City by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Reading Terminal Market, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sana'a, Yemen*
161-12 by tarkus44, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco, CA, US

Golden Gate by Patrick Trujillo - Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

:cheers: The Rock! San Francisco, CA, US

The Rock by AAcerbo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

SFO B&W by Anthony Podbevsek, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

Night Bridge by Nathaniel Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Fast food: Sandwich w Noss 24h/7d open by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore's Chinatown, Singapore*
Chinatown Street (B&W) - Singapore by Samuel Medley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC1691 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
El aventón #cdmx #bicycle #takemehome #city #streetphotography #night of #mexico by Denis Correia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC05641-2 by Stefan Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Bad girls by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Yonge and Sheppard in Racist Toronto by Sirus Kashefi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Relevo Carioca" - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Fifth shades of Gray by Steven Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
DSC_1783-Edit-395.jpg by Alejandro A. Medina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Birds. by Etik Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
only to the line by vgallova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Italy by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by zacke82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Lace down . by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_0614 by To Lo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perugia - Italy*


Tra Calici di Nebbia by Cristiano Pelagracci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey*


Nine Flamingos on Parade by Malcolm Carlaw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pangalengan - Indonesia*


_ASP1143_FF2 by Arief Setiawan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pangalengan - Indonesia*


_ASP0994_FF by Arief Setiawan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai *


Burj Khalifa by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Magione - Italy*


Ghost town by Cristiano Pelagracci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponte de Lima - Portugal*


Night Shadows by carlos charrua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Kemptville 2.jpg by andrea.demeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Damascus, Syria*
In the courtyard of the umayyad mosque by Stéphane Gisiger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Recife, Brazil*
recife, olinda e cupe by rabiarebs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
DSC05438 by Andrew Perreault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manaus, Brazil*
300_4500 LAC BW by vermacsantos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
opposites by Tim Haley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trieste, Italy*
Untitled by antonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Photo by Glasseeyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
552 by S. Catalàn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bora Bora, French Polynesia*
Bungalows at Bora Bora by Phil Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Granville Street Bridge, Night by mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Brandenburger Tor - Berlin - monochrome by Ralf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
07 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
2.1.0. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, France*
28112015_Notre-Dame-Amiens_23 by Michel Dangmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
athens.... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalabaka, Greece*
Untitled by Ksenia Tsykunova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
raining race by J2MC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
Pittsburgh 2016 by John Barbiaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong skyline B&W by RudmerHK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm by Edgaras Vaicikevicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shenzhen, China*
Untitled by Salmonpink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
IMG_4552 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lahore, Pakistan*
Darbar Hazrat Mian Mir by Kaleem Ullah., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antwerp, Belgium*
A bridge to the other side by Jochem Herremans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
downtown miami by TEO DE THUONG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Là où la main de l'homme... by Mire de rien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Untitled by Sergey Egiev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
tourists (4) by gino carosella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Untitled by Matheus Guimarães da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
All the World Stops When you Hold Me by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
That's Not Me by Steven Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Shadow Crossing by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malta

Fort Chambray, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malta

Fort San Lucjan by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Malta

Martha Ann by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


drive me crazy by Thomas Keuschnigg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by RSébastopolis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai - India*


Crazy town - Tambaram! by K-Art StudioS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Padam Padam . by Didier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Au centre de toutes choses by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


La patrouille des pigeons givrés by Hughes Léglise-Bataille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Crazy Train by Jeremy Hurd-McKenney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


noir city by i k o, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Misty Venice by Furio Visintin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


# The mistery Men..... by Fan D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Sunday morning by Sofia Ortun Alves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Endless Wintering by Petricor Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznan - Poland*


#4 by Szymon Burza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Irish Hunger Memorial by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shawnee, OH - US*


Abandoned by Bruce Wunderlich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Ming Tomb Sacred passage by Bobby Zucco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


The Sacred Way by Paul Beavers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halifax *


sacred heart by Janet Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sacred Valley (15) by Warris Bokhari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Heart by Pedro Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Queensferry - UK*


From the Back Window by Tom Parnell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo - Italy*


Bergamo Streets by John Esslinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Cabos - Mexico*


Lands End from Cortés Sea point of view by Vicente Salazar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Ghost street by Wajdi Hemissi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSC_3796 by Ignacio Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
MaRina in black and white. #asia #1 #bestofindonesia #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #bw #bw_lover #beach #boat #canon #bnw #singapore #marina #instamood #instagram #instaphoto #insta_bw #indonesialebihcantik #indonesia_photography #bali #landsca by Imron Rosadi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint Petersburg by Aleks Prow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
niño al ataque by Itzel Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
escapism by Sara Melhuish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5540 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Summer street fashions by Paul Mansfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlín. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tram by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Freedom #hudsonriver #MotaRebelo #riverside #newyork #nyc #vscocam #igers #cityscape #newyork_ig #freedom #freedomtower #bnw #skyline by filipe mota rebelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Piscina Municipal de Montjuïc, Barcelona by Gavin Wray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Italy by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Simone de Beauvoir... by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Buick Super by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Ian Clement ( Ianfinepix ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina, Malta*
Walking the dog - Mdina, Malta - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
IMG_0383 by Julien COURJAULT-RADE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Cityscape of history... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMGP8519 by Aleksandra Plewa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Anzac Bridge (Sydney), Australia*
Lest We Forget -- The ANZAC Bridge on ANZAC Day 2016 by Bryce York, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Metropolis. by Wilickers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Electric Spring by Dan Fryer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
Plaza Colón by Jose Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Waits... Meetings... at Subway Exit by António João, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
urban sky by Kina Action, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam Centraal by Robert de Greef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rosario, Argentina*
Monumento Nacional de Rosario by Milán Auman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane - Anzac Sq by Alessandro Soro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
LOM002 by Mike McCoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
S(he)ir by Jian-Lin Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Ring-ring by Jürgen Völkl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
North Van seabus by Matthew Wild, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Piscina Cozzi - Milano by Andrea Giovanni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
singapore funny bridge by Eric Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila by Vasilij Betin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Filming a movie by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
BTA | onc by Lui Gi Sotres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
El Centro de Mexico City by Omar Nour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montréal traffic, from Jacques Cartier Bridge by Jérémy Huynh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2016-05 - 055_DSC_9571 by Sara Joelsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2016-05 - 055_DSC_9571 by Sara Joelsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
ATHENS, GREECE. by Andrew Mansfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Evening stroll. #lakeside #Boardwalk #lakeontario #toronto #canada #evening #blackandwhite #bnw #fuji #x100t #wcl #thedocumentarian #night #instagram #instagood #sunnyside #sunnysidepark by Tasos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Traffic @Copacabana, Rio de Janeiro" by Hendrik Osula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
A hot Philly day (102) by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Urb09 D200_149 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Italy by Pasi Lehtinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
P A R I S P L A G E A V A N T L A C O H U E #pariscartepostale #parisplage #seemyparis #maville #igersparis #bnw_life #monochrome #instablackandwhite #monoart #insta_bw #paris_focus_on #bw_lover #bw_photooftheday #bw_society #bw_crew #bw_w by geometre18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by Ahmed ElZayady, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Italy by Charmaine Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamrun, Malta*
Oomph! by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street photo B&W by manueldeplano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
20160805-IMG_0001-2 by ponzü, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Young Love (or lust) - Milan, Italy by Franklin B Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Couple at Boston Common by John Bense, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
R0059840 by KC Kwan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Untitled by Amir S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Mini flea market by stratman² (2 many pix and busy), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
A little bit of sun by Jdmoar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Everything Peru except Machu Picchu by Zach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
La chica del vestido negro by Daniel Prats, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo Museum of Art by Uiran Sousa Filho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool (Leica Q) 02 by Shane Ferguson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oran, Algeria*
Tramway Workers (last day before delivery) [Explore] by Ramy., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
We can be what we feel by Joe Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
walking alone by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Izmir, Turkey*
dolce vita by Emily Jones / Emel Akar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Capitolio Nacional by eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caracas, Venezuela*
Untitled by jraffo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Rustle and Bustle. by Wilickers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Cuidando by Diego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Empty King and Bay by Bill Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Over the World by Camille Lacroix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago *


The Sailboat by John Lishamer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


Cut in Half (By the Light) | Day 217 / 365 part II by Marcin Baran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Misty Monday in Mono - revisited / Rotterdam / Euromast by Rob de Voogd / zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Misty by spiraldelight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Monochrome morning by Greta Colpaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


DSC_0560 by Mason Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Seagull from the mist by Stefano Avolio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


m by Ajay Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*As catedrais, Lugo - Spain*


As Catedrais by Alfredo Voces, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*As catedrais, Lugo - Spain*


_MG_8262-Editar by jose mario zamudio quintana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Rustle and Bustle. by Wilickers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
brasilia oct.2015 by philippe martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rarotonga, Cook islands*
Swimming With The Fish by Matt McCutcheon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valparaiso, Chile*
Tres In-Diferentes / Three In-Different by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shenzhen, China*
Foggy Shenzhen by Michael Rizzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Funny Kids No 3 - "Don't Fix My Hair!" by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Foggy Brisbane by Tony White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Bird and Bright by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago, BW by Andres Lazo Escobar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Hastings Street Vancouver Canada by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santa María volcano, Guatemala*
Santa María Volcano, Quetzaltenango, Guatemala by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Different stages of love by modaser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.2.1.7. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Brother & Sister... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Peloponnese region, Greece*
In the middle of nowhere by dustybootraveler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Panathenaic Stadium by wolfpackWX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kathmandu, Nepal*
Nepal - Kathmandu - Streetlife - 191d by Manfred Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
Colaba walkway by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150802_0836D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Sham Shui Po, Hong Kong 2016 by Gary Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
MASP - Sao Paulo by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
reading by Juan Carlos Villar Lomba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Perù by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Foto de turista by Bianca Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
The subway entrance by Alexei L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
... by ▲ alexey sorochan ▲, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas (Texas), U.S.A.*
IMGP1614-BW by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
quietness by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

A Feast To The Eyes by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Feel the Rain part II by Marcin Baran, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

The Road to Colosseum by Maurizio Imbriale, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

The Bikers and Colosseum by Maurizio Imbriale, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Kyffhäuserdenkmal auf der Reichsburg Kyffhausen by Ralf Krause, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Leipzig by Jörg Schubert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Altare della Patria (Altar of the Fatherland), Rome, Italy by Alan-S2011, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Quiescence in Montmartre. by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hungary

Budapest - 11. Seat of Power (View large!) by Ben Hall, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Quebec, Canada

52:500c - Week 31 - Vieux-Québec by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

The Duck House by Andy Gant, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

At the End of the Alley by Andy Gant, on Flickr


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*A relaxing place*


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*Road in Bolivia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black and white image of Singapore Skyline and view of skyscrapers on Marina Bay at twilight time. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Passarela by leandro centofanti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150802_0928D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Hare Krishna 1 by luis abarca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Morning light downtown Stockholm. by Joel Brogmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
A Game of Shadows ... by Vladimir Lazarov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSC_4332 by Ignacio Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Gustavo Racca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
WTC Transit Hub, NYC DSC02696-Edit by Nianci Pan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
P O N T D' A R C O L E 4 È M E A R R O N D I S S E M E N T Premier pont sans appui et réalisé en fer et non en fonte 1854. #pariscartepostale #parisjetaime #seemyparis #parisweloveyou #igersparis #bnw_life #monochrome #in by geometre18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
LCC Flats, Herbrand Street by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Italy by ChimaDillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Looking down the stairs by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Maison du Roi by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_0378 by To Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Veria, Greece*
Βεροια DSC03681 by Sotiris Marinopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Na Pali coast, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
DSC01113 by David Barenboim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*UNknown place*


People Movement Cirencester by john spreadbury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


cliffs of doom by Zeit37, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town *


city walk with my Fuji XT1 2 by Randall Langenhoven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas*


Bellagio Hotel, Las Vegas [3] by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Nico Vigenti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algonquin Park - Canada*


Listen by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marche - Italy*


Gradara by Dante Farricella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


Long Way Home | Day 140 / 365 fuji by Marcin Baran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincancabur Volcano - Chile*


Dancing right in front of me by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reykjavik
*

Hallgrimskirkja - Reykjavik, Iceland - Architecture photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


If you give me your hand by Pedro López.A, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Jet over charming gardens by Bernhard Sitzwohl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


I Can See The Light (Long As) by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Altenberg - Austria*


Light Spot - Before Sunset by Christian Weidinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ebron - France*


Passerelle de l'Ebron, France by Jean-Pierre RAVAUX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


InPozzo by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


la meuse en été by leonhe2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Das Fräuleinwunder - Back to the 50's ! by Norbert Peter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havelland - Germany*


Road to nowhere II by Thomas Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka*


Osaka tower B&W by Héctor BcN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Santa Teresa Bonde in BNW (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Carioca Bonde (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Just Plane Beautiful by Chris S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


oyocol 43 by Michael Boxall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Caress by Pascale & Yan Chevalier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown Toronto by whittakermj4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Crimea*
2015-12-28 08.02.02 by Misha Rodichev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
King Street by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hakodate, Japan*
Hakodate by Kim Hock & Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Petronas Towers (KLCC), Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Daniël den Toom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
the long way home by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Around the city by Ted Misha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
_APS8468 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Fridtjof Nansens plass - Oslo by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Napoli, Italy*
(Summer Madness) by Robbie McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Trucks Turn Left by Claus Tom Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, France*
Capitole by Clemencecld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Cambodia*
DSC_4675 by Ignacio Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge by tomasz lusiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Monument to the Soviet Army, Sofia, Bulgaria by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vestrahorn, Iceland*
Vestrahorn in October by Nick Leonard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
_DSC5150 by Andrew Perreault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
MEETING PLACE by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Skyline by Clemente Renteria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
COMCASTIC! by Brian Evans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Dean Packer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by herveloic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Classic by MNP[FR], on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Permafrost altitude: always black, always white, always snow... by &#55357;&#57001;Vitaly Sergeevich, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wisconsin, US

Roll by.... by Chris Gaziano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black and white image of Singapore Skyline and view of skyscrapers on Marina Bay at twilight time. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Achrafieh, Beirut by Simon Chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
St. Petersburg by odikit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX Mexico City around Mercado Presidente Abelardo L. Rodriguez-7.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2016-08-17_09-02-02 by Andrzej Szymański, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid-Toledo 2016 BW-57 by Jeremy Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
UNIVERSITY AVENUE by Ian Kindred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Bode Museum - Berlin - monochrome by Ralf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tram by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
ny by Juan Carlos Villar Lomba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
R0010372 by Michael DeLuca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
eating in the tube by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
empty chairs by littletinperson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Birgu, Malta*
Street in Birgu, Malta (explored 12 August 2016) by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The man by ruxi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_0614 by To Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naousa (Paros island), Greece*
Naoussa, Greece by Happy! - Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Vajdahunyad Castle, City Garden, Budapest by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges - Belgium*


Campanario by Mauro Esains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Plaza de España by Felipe Moreno Baquero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


View over the statues by Franck Laboue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kiev*


Kyiv, Ukraine by Vadim Az, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Friday after work... by Stefan Speidel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essaouira - Morocco*


Mogador by Zouhair Lhaloui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Other side by DC P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Dark Darkness by Erik Nainggolan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Party Face On! by Bal Soora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bridgetown, Barbados*
A Seat by Andy Coe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
trying to catch a cab by Gerard Koopen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quebec, Canada*
Quebec City by Mel Surdin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angoulême, France*
Stinky - 2016/04 by Mr Zine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Nostalgia by HectorVaM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
City traffic by Umberto Giommetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Yarra River. by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Anna Beatriz Saraiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Lone wolf in the city by Alice in Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buna river, Albania*
Buna River (Bojana) by Nikos Niotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Timisoara, Romania*
UFO? by Ewald Gruescu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
2016-08-14_08-39-35 by N M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
The Majestic Hagia Sophia by Ryan Tomko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Place des Jacobins, Lyon. by Anthony Luco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lighthouse (Kefalonia island), Greece*
Lighthouse, Lassi, Kefalonia by Davina Clift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
athens.... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Museu Nacional de Brasília, DF, Brasil by Antonio_Dourado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt b&w 1 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Centro Velho a Noite by Leandro Gemelgo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
#view from my home Camera: #sony #a7s #sonyA7s #fullframe #mirrorless #mirrorlesscamera #35mm Lens: #zeiss #loxia 2/50 #carlzeiss #zeisscameralenses #manuallens Location: #jakarta #Indonesia Tag: #photography #SonyImages #SonyAlpha #SonyPhotography #So by Agus Mingtarja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Kwun Tong Promenade by Gary Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
IMG_5256 by Niki Suppan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Vietnam Skyline in Monochrome by Tom Blackwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
BH e seus contornos by Paulo Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Prymont Bridge by Vic Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Veer Towers (Las Vegas) (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas (Texas), U.S.A.*
City View from Dallas Reunion Tower Dallas Skyline by Randy Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9170749-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Text Share by Georgette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Sofia Bergmann by Luis Alberto HM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
The Northern Quarter, Oldham Street, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valladolid, Spain*
Sensación Urbana by Ivan Arribas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Squeezed View by 4 Pete Seek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Urban House by Davide Lonigro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Minsk, Belarus*
Church and railroad tracks by Photography Zorki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Spain, Trinidad and Tobago*
The Queen's Park Hotel, Port of Spain by Striderv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Palais de la Bahia (Marrakesh) (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Bourbon St. by kelly S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Playground by Siniša Ostojić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Exhibition by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
ny by Juan Carlos Villar Lomba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
After the Storm by Matteo Russo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Photographer by Norbert Eder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.2.1.8. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
La Saône, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Veria, Greece*
Βεροια DSC03681 by Sotiris Marinopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trikala, Greece*
Last century's steamroller by Dimitris Zampakas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Densidad by Leo Prieto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hainan, China*
Hainan reader by Jae Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Surabaya, Indonesia*
IMG_9692-1 by Nur Saidsaputra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Harbour View by Soheil (Javad Adeli), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Palazzo Tetta by Rohan Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Northern Ireland

The Dark Hedges by Rohan Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Gacela by Rohan Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Vespa by Rohan Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

The Source by Rohan Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Osaka, Japan

Osaka City at Dusk by Rohan Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Santa Maria Della Salute by Rohan Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

The Astrid by Rohan Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris Brooklyn ... by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

On the Brige Saint Michel ... by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

The lady and the Sunshade. by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Street life in Paris, Bolivar XIX. by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Simone de Beauvoir... by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

An Oasis in a street in Tourcoing. by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Métro Croisé. by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Le Pont Alexandre-III se nite by Gabriel M. A., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Eiffel Tower - Torre Eiffel, París by Roberto Herrero, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Opéra national de Paris by manuel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai in the Limelight by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Union Square, San Francisco by Laura Drake Enberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Buildings of Moscow International Business Center, Moscow, Russia by Anatoly V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The look... by luis abarca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Waiting by August Linnman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 1608_013 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Biel by G SM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
DSC02833 by Don Bigger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museu do Amanhã by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
city life ③ by akr_0211, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame in mono by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
City towers by DncnH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondola Ride in Venice by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Concentration by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Project 366 - 230/366: Having a good time by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_0494 by To Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko (Milos island), Greece*
IMG_9920 by ste7ios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Parliament Budapest by buland singh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yucatan - Mexico*


Ek Balam: Stairway to heaven by Eduardo Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0138-2 by Photography by Marius Silaghi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ulm - Germany*


Inside the Dome by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


DSCF7398 by Yves D Street Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


Es la hora/ It's high time by Jose Antonio. 62, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorizia - Italy*


Isonzo tenebroso by PAOLO PERCO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matera - Italy*


Matera by michele tollapi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munster - Germany*


street bw by Profi Amateur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Escena rural by José María Díaz Martín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dolomites - Italy*


Rifugio Locatelli - Shelter Locatelli by Massimo Nicoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


End of the day by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris Underground 1 by Carlos Pinho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_3220-1-3 by Jean Bernard Hames, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Uganda*


Elefantes en Murchison Falls National Park, Uganda. by Raúl Barrero fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Church by DC P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


............. by Eugenio Rojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gasadalur - Faroe Island*


Gasadalur by Mihai Florea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Across The Street by Balázs Törő, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Olive tree by Djordje Vukadinovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Looking at the Eiffel Tower by Cristiano Venzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Audience and Cheers by David James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_5750副本黑白完 by MONDO LAI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


walk by bemberes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


nebbia. by giulio.petrassi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgos - Spain*


Untitled by cherco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viñales - Cuba*


Viñales-(1) by Jean-Paul Nomen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Mostra Salgado by Daniele Romagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^PinPeat does it again and again:banana:, Beautiful Black and White Photos of My Miami:cheers:, it's rising now every year, 
There in the Center are many High Tower Construction Cranes building the tallest Towers to Date , Today well Tall and be over all that Skyline in the next 1 to 2 Years ,there will be another 15 Tall Towers rising over Our Miami Skyline Here by 2019 For sure, It's One Wild and Crazy City of Moon Over Miami Cranes :lol:, PinPeat :heart:, Thanks :smug:!!
and So Very Well Appreciated My SSC Brother and SSC Friend to everyone Here , Again , many Thanks !

Wow ! , Wow ! Wow !, That's My Boat hno:there in the water, 
No ,not the big one ,LOL, the small dingy :nuts:


PinPeat said:


> Miami, FL, US
> 
> Untitled by lemank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Rustle and Bustle. by Wilickers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Genoa, Italy*
Genova (from above) black&white by galleriaitalia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olsztyn, Poland*
Olsztyn - Old Town by freestocks.org, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
brasilia oct.2015 by philippe martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Siauliai, Lithuania*
Delivery by Donatas Kulboka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
DSC05402 by Andrew Perreault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Durban, South Africa*
Blue Waters by Chris Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
JHB city scape by Anton (Toni) van Straaten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Puerto Madero in B&W by Silver Nicte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
All the World Stops When you Hold Me by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Strawberry Big M by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
El Templo / The Temple by tmuriel67, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Lone wolf in the city by Alice in Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tirana, Albania*
Tirana's old Market ! by Brouliposaure R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Wall Street by Ignacio Bernal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Skyline Reflections b&w by George Nevrela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Olympic Rings See more and read about Rio de Janeiro at www.day2dayRio.com #day2dayRio #riodejaneiro #021rio#everydayeverywhere #instario #Brazil#everydaylatinamerica #rio2016#rioeuamoeucuido #riocomamor #travel#rj #errejota #errejota021 #carioca#cari by day2dayrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Urban Drama by hemon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona Boardwalk by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Musician street by Jorge Elvis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
L1004098bw by feerik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Writing by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by PabloClavo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta's port, Malta by Karine Vigneault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
L'Hotel de Ville, Bruxelles by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poros town (Poros island), Greece*
Poros Island B&W by Κωστας Καραγκουνης, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Pairlament at night by András Dömök, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Barquettes by Claude Mas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cappadocia, Turkey*
Tree and Fairy Chimneys in Goreme by Sean X. Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Clock Tower by Daniel Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Foggia, Italy*
In serie by Andrea Boggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
QDMP-160609-BSP16 by Quentin Perot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Untitled by Cosmic Oxter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baghdad, Iraq*
#Baghdad #black&white by al7assan alqozueny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Studiestræde by Frode Skjold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hiroshima - Japan*


Festive Dance: Tomonoura Hiroshima Japan by Kangaroobie..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Midlands - UK*


At the Station: Coventry West Midlands UK by Kangaroobie..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hiroshima - Japan*


Amongst the Light: Onomichi Festival of Light Hiroshima Japan by Kangaroobie..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Sea of Cycles: Amsterdam Holland by Kangaroobie..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Night Soccer by Bahadır Bermek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Turn 1 - Your Move by Angela Lobefaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii - US*


Ride The Wave by Toby Harriman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairo*


Watching you by Alfy's, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


I am watching you... by AJR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A very wet spider web by Alan Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lee, FL - US*


Proteus Rising From the Sea by Sandra Canning, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


nothing will stand in your way by serap günay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Blanc - France*


When I met you in the summer* by Jérémy Lelièvre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


You're being watched! by Patrick Kumpins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit - US*


do i ever cross your mind by .brianday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Rioja - Spain*


Don't look behind you by Iñaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veneto - Italy*


flood wave #4 by Nicola Tramarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Mist by Mike Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


San Giorgio Maggiore by H o g n e, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skogafoss - Iceland*


Skogafoss by Boris Dumont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Thong Lo - Bangkok by John Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
skyscrapers by azrudin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Cityscape @ Night (Seoul) (IV) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Skating by Bryce Julien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9150457-Modifier-2.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Lviv. by Max Ivanoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
One Night in Hong Kong by Photo Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Rezando ante la Virgen de Lourdes by I.C.M. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Untitled by Sergey Egiev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal BW by Laurence Saideman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Shiny / 12:54, Taking care of the new shoes by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Glasgow, Scotland*
Exit Right by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by marnuc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia's skyscrapers by Federico Scotto d'Antuono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina at Night by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Bibliothèque en Noir et Blanc II by MNP[FR], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
bonjour Paris by Jordi Sureda Plantalech, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Big Ben with snow by mattia lepri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kallur*


Kallur by Mihai Florea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mar con luna by Jaime Villaseca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North England - UK*


conversation piece by JOE SMITH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Towering by Carlo Maria La Nave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A rainy day by B Hendrix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore CBD by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Plaza de Santo Domingo by Luis Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
the bubbled piper by Sara Melhuish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Parque del Retiro by Un Secondo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praga. by Paula Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museu do Amanhã by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
P A R I S A U M O I S D ' A O Û T ___P A R I S🌴🗼🌴🗼P L A G E____ #pariscartepostale #parisjetaime #seemyparis #parisweloveyou #parismaville #bnw_life #monochrome #instablackandwhite #monoart #insta_bw #pa by geometre18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
#londra #londres #royalsnappingartists #shot #london #igerlondon #iglondon #wanderlust #tube #underground #nikonphotography #nikond3200 #nikon #nikontop #bnw #bnw_captures #blacknwhite #likeforlikes #likeforlike #like4like #instapicture #instagood #instac by Clickerjazz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Redentore's Lightning by U1D2X, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mellieha, Malta*
Parish Church at Mellieha, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
C'est du sérieux! by Francoise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Dizier, France*
Vieil hôpital de saint-dizier by theoden10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hanalei bay, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hanalei Bay by b#Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Light slips through the night by un2112, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York, US*


Times Square by Vincent Haverlant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


Maison Peternelle by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Juan Hill, New York*


Skyscrapers by Vincent Haverlant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bodie State Historic Park, US*


Bodie Bullwheel in Black and White by Jeff Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Screw York*


Screw York Screw York by Dan Ward, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bamburgh Castle, England*


Bamburgh castle by Dan Ward, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Limber pine*


Limber pines in black and white by andy curtis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ukrainian church, Saskatchewan*


Ukrainian church, Saskatchewan by andy curtis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dany*


Dany in Black and White (Day 48) by satur8tion, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, Illinois*


Chicago, Overhead by satur8tion, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Diego Zoo and Safari Park, California*


San Diego Zoo and Safari Park-15 by satur8tion, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*unknown place*


Wrapped by Dave McLear, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Penclawdd near Swansea, Wales, United Kingdom*


'Old Buoys' in black and white by Greenjefe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Llyn Gwynant, Snowdonia, Wales*


Llyn Gwynant by Greenjefe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Statues In A Jamaican Garden*


Statues In A Jamaican Garden by marc c, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sister*


sister by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*


Black And White --Tower With Face - On the North End Of The 16th Street Bridge by marc c, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riomaggiore, Italy*


Riomaggiore by Martina Badini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Untitled by Martina Badini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest night by maidream, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

light show by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

the race is on by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

amazed by the light by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

speed of light by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

Shanghai in the Limelight by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

in the light by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

table with a view by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

build it up - amazing Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

view from Andaz Hotel - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

going up by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

towers in the hills by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Shanghai, China

This amazing city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

urban density by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


EGLISE DE SAINT CLOUD LA NUIT by Cédric MEURENS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saejeon - bridge - Korea*


Saeyeon Bridge 18 by Douglas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kinzua State park - US*


Kinzua Bridge State Park by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vaud - Switzerland*


Montreux, Vaud, Switzerland, Geneva Lake, sunset by Eric Toriel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore CBD by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
3205 by Augusto Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR130609_176 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Casa de los años 30s by adolfiuss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Outskirts by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
A cow in Gran Vía. Una vaca en la Gran Vía. Madrid. by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Jewelry district #downtown #dtla #dt #losangeles #la #california #jewelry #blackandwhite #skyscrapers #sunday #instagram #insta_losangeles by shaknar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
rio rio rio by Leticia Manosso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan by angheloflores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris throuth the "Pont de Bir-Hakeim" by [email protected]@FC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tell me Big Ben, what time is it? (Bright mood) [EXPLORED] by Bentom Wyemji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Josh Corke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xewkija, Malta*
Xewkija Rotunda Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Project 366 - 235/366: Love is in the air by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_0444 by To Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Greece*
City life by Chrysa Soulele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beach at Maui, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Maui (Hawaii) by Guillermo Castillo, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Parliament Budapest by buland singh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Central Park, New York, US

Central Park by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

Tourists and the Falls by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Funchal by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Osaka, Japan

桜橋　Sakurabashi,Osaka by Charlie Brown, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

the loneliest place to be by Ivan Pekic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Rolandmühle by Udo Afalter, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Egypt

White desert, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Croatia

Plitvice national park, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Galeries royales Saint-Hubert, Brussels, Belgium by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Timanfaya national park, Lanzarote, Canary Islands by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Bromo, Indonesia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

ViengChan, Laos

Pha That Luang (Great Stupa) - Vientiane, Laos by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Street of Cologne, Germany by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Croatia

Plitvice national park, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Misty landscape, Dieng Plateau, Indonesia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Croatia

Goodbye my love... - Plitvice national park, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Faith - Great St. Martin Church, Cologne, Germany by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany


Great St. Martin Church, Cologne, Germany by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Le moulin du Hénan by RVBO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Lumière sur la ville by RVBO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Spectatrice by RVBO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Ruelle romaine by RVBO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

La belle romane II by RVBO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

egitreV by RVBO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Géométrie parisienne by RVBO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wast Temple, Cambodia

SiemReapBW-1 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

SiemReapBW-2 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

SiemReapBW-6 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Prasat Banteay Srey, Cambodia

SiemReapBW-9 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Prasat Banteay Srey, Cambodia

SiemReapBW-10 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ta Phrom Temple, Cambodia

SiemReapBW-15 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ta Phrom Temple, Cambodia

SiemReapBW-13 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia

SiemReapBW-20 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia

SiemReapBW-22 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Preah Vihear Temple, Cambodia

QO5W1152-Edit by Jackie Littletaylor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Preah Vihear Temple, Cambodia

QO5W1121-Edit-2 by Jackie Littletaylor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Prasat Preah Vihear ( Preah Vihear Temple), Cambodia

QO5W1113-Edit by Jackie Littletaylor, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Creative demostration*, Concepción, Chile









Manifestación creativa by Estereotipo, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA by Juan Cabanillas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Meditation by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSCF9260 by Ji Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ireland

Blackadder Hotel, Ballynahinch, Co. Galway by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tuscany, Italy

Pisa by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Château de Vitré. by G.M. Delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Château de Fougères by G.M. Delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Vitré - France by G.M. Delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Château des Ducs de Bretagne-Nantes by G.M. Delaunay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Acueducto de Segovia by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

The National Gallery by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

Carrusel en movimiento / Carousel in motion by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Plaza de España (Sevilla) by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Downtown Los Angeles, California, US

20140619 DTLA-5 by Tony Castle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

NYC Skyline From Brooklin b&w-1 by Tony Castle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Chinatown by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Union Square by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Union Square by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Fisherman's Wharf by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Temple by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Ueno by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Ueno by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo, Japan

Circle Pine by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington state – US*


Fallen by Josh Kato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*England – UK*


Falling Blossom by artsinmyheart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf – Germany*


Fall monochrome by Torsten Reuschling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Grey of the winter day by david49100, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Movement by Elle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


#Movements by marc harrod, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp – Belgium*


Antwerpen Central Station by Paul Hoogeveen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Main Attraction by David Ball, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plymouth – UK*


A city rises from the sea by NikNak Allen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


I saw 3...and they saw me... by Timmy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Erbs – US*


Rolling In by Andrew Albright, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sonoma – US*


Silent Layers by Bob Bowman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alberta – Canada*


Rolling Fog by Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prescott – Canada*


The Moon and I by M Tanjir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


THE NORTH by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco – US*


Shoot the Moonrise [explored] by Sam Post, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Blue Moon in Venice: Accademia Bridge Dorsoduro Venice Veneto Italy by Kangaroobie..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Marching by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown by robert demeter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sibiu, Romania*
Standing (Still) by DomiKetu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tahiti, French Polynesia*
IMG_1196 by Sara Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Seemingly Old Celebration by Igor Letilović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Blue [email protected] by Sean X. Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Alone in the dark by Stéphane NinO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Shopping in Plaka by Clear Of Conflict, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos (Rhodes island), Greece*
B&W (3) by Kim Boussart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
downtown miami by TEO DE THUONG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Minneapolis, U.S.A.*
Crack Ave_44802-.jpg by Craig A. Mullenbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Incheon, South Korea*
Go Wyverns... by Jetlag & A Camera Bag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Chilling under the Bridge by Flurina Zwahlen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kostroma, Russia*
Kostroma Streets by Woodmizer62, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
City jungle by Mr.CPH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Up For a Walk by AzazzelPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cali, Colombia*
deathstar by Scott Boone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Urumqi, China*
L1004537 by DaiLuo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Life in Motion - It's safe to walk... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
#مساء_الخير #good_night #qatar #doha #souk_wakif #old #old_city #alt #girl #kids #running #happy #flying #black #bnw #bw #white #history #dove #Syrian #dentist #travel #traveler #iphone5 @thisisqatar #thisisqatar @live.love.doha #livelovedoha by bassem hmiedan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
R0033536 by xiaoran.bzh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Running through the water by Ricardo Marquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Teatro Espanol - Madrid by gianluca baldoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Skater by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Skating by Bryce Julien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Dark City Angel by VelvetLounger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
View from Cira Green "Park" across the Schuylkill by Louis Dallara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Columbus from Nationwide Arena by Cory Vassaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
Sharq City Skyline at Night... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai - United Arab. Emirates - February 2016 by Vincent de Groot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
place-clichy_15970619649_o by DAVID TOSCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
paris-in-black-and-white-2-1920x1200 by Holger Heise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sizewell - UK
*

When Darkness Falls by Tom Rayfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Foojee by Sarah Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset - UK*


Country Mile by Sarah Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium*


close encounter by Gediminas Karbauskis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf*

urban vegetation by Gediminas Karbauskis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Layers by David Ball, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Obispo*


Obispo by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The storm by ilias varelas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gross Kanischa - Hungary*


Energiahordozók by Szilárd Varga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borgarfjardarsysia - Iceland*


Iceland - Borgarfjardarsysia by malcolm cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Triangles by Junichi Hakoyama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black and white image of Singapore Skyline and view of skyscrapers on Marina Bay at twilight time. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Philippines - Manila and Palawan (2016 03-04) -7.jpg by Ike ofSpain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2_DSC9082 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Valle Oriente San Pedro by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Casa de los años 30s by adolfiuss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Place du Canada in downtown Montreal by Eileen Lavery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stormy Sky by Geoff MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Murray Ross Parkway and Sentinel Road in Racist Toronto by Sirus Kashefi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praha: Mala strana by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio 2016 - Cotidiano by Léo Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Downtown by Ashlyn Gehrett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Streetlife, Barcelona by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano fashion line by morag darby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
View from Sacre-Coeur by Justin Bowdidge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
in the park by YB M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice canal-16-2.jpg by Gerard P..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
I've seen, the damage by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


draw the line by Alex Frag, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Walking girl - Aquarium reflection by Sylvain Dvk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crate lake - US*


OriGun.056689 by Film&PhotoArchivist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*UNknown place*


disArmed by David Clifford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Géométrie et harmonie by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Artasoro. by Karhobi Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Responsibility as an existential concern by colin campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lucca - Italy*


il ponte del diavolo by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


a quiet moment by Onascht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rainy days by Ana Moto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Derbyshire - UK*


Looking Up by Ade Barnett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF4716 by ALBERTO VELARDI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


fragment of town by attilio capra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilamoura - Portugal*



Sun just going down at Vilamoura Marina by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Huron, Ontario - Canada*


Big Boat vs. Little Boat by Derek Toye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Docks by Derek Toye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Under the Light by Derek Toye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


In the presence of living history / anything to get a picture by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice, Italy by Pascal Riben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Washington square park by Roy Savoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baku - Azerbaijan *


Untitled by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Alone in the dark by Benoit B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Itacare - Brazil*


Welcome To The Jungle. by thgsouza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake of Thoune *


Lightholes by Samuel Hess, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_0610 - 2 by vladi hamel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inyo, CA - US*


return to the ranch by David Gregg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


David vs Goliath by Yvan Demers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Passage by Yvan Demers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beauce - Canada*


Calligraphie au sirop d'érable (Beauce, Québec, Canada) by Yvan Demers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


_DSC0579 by TAKAHIRO KRR GLB WW, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ukraine*


2016-07-24 Путивськ Черниговская015-01web by Yuriy Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pattaya - Thailand*


Cloud over Pratumnak 2 by Stan Smucker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hadishi - Georgia*


Hadishi, Georgia by Yuriy Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catania - Italy*


#3176 by Matteo Malisani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Falkirk - UK*


The Falkirk Wheel designed by Arup, Tony kettle and Butterley Engineering by Richard Needham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kirna mõis by Tim Kuypers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Cross In The Rain #2 - Vancouver, Canada (溫哥華, 加拿大) by dlau Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alicante - Spain*


_MG_4134 by ruben redondo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Val D'Orcia - Italy*


La striscia......Val d'Orcia in b/n by Fabio Foni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arles - France*


Emotion (Explore) by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

2013-04-04-4283_fullsize by Oleg Petukhov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Floating Foundation by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nyon - Switzerland*


A church, a vineyard, the lake, and the sky by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


ROAD TO A HIGHER PLACE by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niagara Falls - US*


taking a memory home B&W...Niagara Falls by Rey Cuba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Confidence Protection by bonaphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


Temecula Balloon and Wine Festival, Lighting em Up, EXPLORED #54 by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jeju Island - Korea*


Untitled by Josh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Idaho - US *


the endless junkyard at night. 2015. by eyetwist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa - Canada
*

Spirit of Haida Gwaii, Canadian Museum of History, Ottawa by Davoud D., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gold Bar, WA - US*


Thundering silence by Aaron Eakin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dalvik - Iceland*


View from Chevy '55 lorry by Björn Valdimarsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Behind You by Tom Waterhouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Dr Strangelove by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Tees Transporter Bridge by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


repetition by piotr mamnaimie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


the ancient capital by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lovell. WY - US*


Stairway Shadow by Gordon Ashby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


BERG........ by piotr mamnaimie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


two perspectives by piotr mamnaimie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Assisi Light of God by Maurizio Imbriale, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy









https://www.flickr.com/photos/lcutolo/29236363392/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Downtown San Francisco, CA, US

San Francisco Wanderings by brady_nadell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

San Francisco Wanderings by brady_nadell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Pier 70, San Francisco. by Paige ONeill, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco USA by Chris van Kan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

staircase_spiral by E Reid, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Spiral Staicase by E Reid, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Face Off by E Reid, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Standing Tall by E Reid, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Severn Bridge by E Reid, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Mall Architecture by E Reid, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

It a building not a Rubiks cube by E Reid, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Korokoro Dam by Tom Hoyle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Hallway by Tom Hoyle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Backlit by Tom Hoyle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Street Scene by Tom Hoyle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

City of Light by Tom Hoyle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

A B&W night in Manhattan by Adrien Poncet-Montanges, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

LIRL - Rest by Irene Bonacchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI by Ben Lomax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port of Igoumenitsa, Greece*
Untitled by Georgios Karamanis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Andreas Albert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

¿Subimos?... by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Sol entre chimeneas... by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Ese banco sin quererlo... by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Viaducto de Segovia (Madrid) by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Espacio Fundación Telefónica (II) by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Una escalera sencilla... by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Vértigo (IV) by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Hoy no... by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Desde la verja... by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

¡Chsss! La ciudad duerme... by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Plaza del Machete by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Lucernario del Castillo by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Castillo Manzanares El Real (Madrid) I by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Desde la galería I by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Retrato fantasmagórico by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Directa al cielo by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Ateneo de Madrid by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lelystad - Netherlands*


Sitting Man by Matthias Stiefel (on vacation), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Potsdam - Germany*


Sans Souci, Schlössernach 02 by Norbert Liese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka - Bangladesh*


Untitled by Sadat Hossain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boyacá - Colombia*


la Chiva Colombiana by robertalani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito*


Quito old town by Mario Donati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelonnette - France*


Barcelonnette, août 2016 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_0126 by Ian H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


metro by vittorio mountblack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*


DSC_0136-EditFAA by Joseph Yvon Cote, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy*


Green Car... by Andrea Garbini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincoln - UK*


Lincoln Cathedral by Ben Keating, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolouse*

port de la daurade (Toulouse) by arnaud valentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fortim, Ceara - Brazil*


Canoa by Antonio Prudencio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
River Life by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok_58 copy by Quinto Sol Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Let the Sun Shine! by Hakan Gil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Essingeleden by Nyping, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5801 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Racist Toronto by Sirus Kashefi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
73/365 by Nathan Tew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Calle Betis by Francisco Ruiz Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
160703 Mid Valley BW 14 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes by amgirl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oradea, Romania*
The path by Marius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Bến Thành, District 1, Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Dubrovnik - Cityscape by Maurice Weststrate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Hancock and Trump by Kenny Chmielewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
City Hall in the Rain by Dennis Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha, Qatar by Toby Forage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina in Black and White by Mohammed Shamaa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by ilic photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calanova - Spain*


fragancias de jasmín en la noche tranquila by Bruno Frerejean (Bruno Mallorca), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York City - Winter - Snow Falls on 5th Avenue by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York City Winter - Snow - Night in Madison Square Park by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


1941, Budapest, Halászbástya. Anyám 14 éves kori díjnyertes fotója Kolozsváron, az országos diákfotó-pályázaton by Nori (Nóra Mészöly), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Noche en calma by Pablo Germade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - Spain*


Clerecia by Pablo Germade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - Spain*


Tejados by Pablo Germade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Porto - Portugal


Tejados by Pablo Germade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Tyrell Corporation by Pollobarba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Barrio Alto, barrio parado en el tiempo by jotabé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


Valencia en BN by raul.palmero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknow place*

La soledad del corredor de fondo by Agustín Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coro - Venezuela*


En la soledad by christian.vielma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


THE CITY SCENE by weirdojax, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Road To Nowhere by IMJPRO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Winter morning walk by Herminio Alcaraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Mateo, CA - US*


Lonely Beach by John B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jijoca - brazil*


Sand monster by Anna Braga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Clouds and mountains by Altug Karakoc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kilmarie - UK*


The Watcher by Michael Carver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urbana - US*


Clouds over Urbana Illinois by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*sle of Skye - UK*


Storm over the Culins on the Isle of Skye by Martyn Fordham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelcuccio - Italy*


Divine light over Castelluccio by Hans Kruse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


watch over the country by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bushmills - UK*


Storm on the Causeway Coast by Conor MacNeill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Above The Clouds by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Columbia River - US*


Crown Point by Ray Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Greece*
#Piraeus // Poseidon by lukas.jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Mosque in Mono by ku mohd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
AOS_4644-2 by benjamin chiau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hangzhou, China*
Hangzhou by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Coyhaique, Chile*
Coyhaique, Chile by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Faro by Ernesto Guevara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Willemsbridge, city centre by Ruben Heijloo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dar-es-Salaam, Tanzania*
Dar-es-Salaam night by tik_tok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
hot by Denis Ganpantsurov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Jardín Botánico - Edificio tras el jardín by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Market Street, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Northern Medina street photography (VI) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Oak Street Beach, Chicago. July, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philly by Simhai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
002__MG_5097 by Marcellus Kibby II, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Emir’s Ambition by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame by Brian Holland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Jeunes mariés by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*Santa Cruz - Bolivia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Mall by Pam_foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece/B]
Massive Waves by George Vlachos, on Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Willow lake - US*


With A Bang 2 BW by Bob Larson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in US*


(near) Minuteman Missile National Historic Site by Roger Heële, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Magic moment by Didier Guilbert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Magic Mountain by Bjarne Lund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


The Magic Door by Radek Lokos Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crummock water*


Magic Hour Flight by Matthew James Turner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten - Norway*

magic mountains [ Reine ] by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Vasco da Gama - Lisboa - Portugal by Ricardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Are flax golden tales to spin ? by Yvette Depaepe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey*


The magic of the sea: 2. In all there is a dividing line. by savl_ukr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peoria, TX - US*


011712-Peoria, Texas - 053bw by J u n g a, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wales - UK*


Untitled 3 by Rob Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


tempelhofer freiheit / tempelhofer feld / berlin by anton flow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


fogs..again! by Marco Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Road to Oz by abruptIy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Going back in the time... by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Take The Time by Andrej Milas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


3W by LoKee Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wisconsin - US*


Where Ghosts of Old Dwell and Hold by Phil Koch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Musée de la piscine. -ROUBAIX -59- by romuald effray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goat Range, Alberta - Canada*


Nestor Storm by Patrick Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Oporto (Portugal). by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anglesey - UK*


Menai Suspension Bridge by Paul Nadin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scardona - Croatia*


River of Krka by Mehdi Ziani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


LONDRES 01.01.2014 IMG_0544 by photo.bymau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Reflections by Trevor Ambrico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


web1450175 by Lionel CHARMOILLE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonsecours - France*


Basilique Notre-Dame de Bonsecours by patrick skorzec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Coup de Foudre - Explored! by Dee McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The kali Gandaki river - Nepal*


Nepal, Mustang - The kali Gandaki river in Kagbeni by Roberto Farina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Adam W, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
[September Photo Challenge 8/30 - A photo of San Francisco per day, every day!] by Antoine Imbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
IMG_7354 (2) by Karina Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Lines #bnw #bnw_society #bnw_life #line #blackandwhite #blacknwhite #black #white #stockholm #igdaily #igers #ig_captures #ig_persia by Farnaz Farhangi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Untitled by Reymond Giger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by Jerry Sosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
University of Ottawa - residence move-in day by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Pool by Frank Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamilton, Bermuda*
Hamilton Harbor Bermuda by Michael Hassell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Skyline Reflections b&w by George Nevrela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
Sharq City Skyline at Night... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
WPP16-09265 by StephV909, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Alicante by Dario Siegen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Dog Day by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Bounce by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Boardwalk Skater by Edward Conde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bruges, Belgium*
comenzando la jornada by Mauro Esains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Metro Twilight in Mono by Chester Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
2016-08-14_08-39-35 by N M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
morning walk by Kim Marsal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
_ by Ed__, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Alexandros Panagoulis by Georgina ♡, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milos island, Greece*
Forms,Milos by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
#Peru #lima #Canon #canons120 #igersperu #igerslima #experienceperu #ctperu #street #all_shots #dresden #street #streetphotography #streetphoto #urban #streetphotographer #streetphotographers #travelphotography #travel #streetart #urbanphotography #street by Alexander Duff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
gateway 1 by Owen Clunn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


rencontre sur le chemin de la ferme agricole noiretblanc by catherine DROUARD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Bicycles by Ron Perry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Stupeur et indifférence by Ynot-Na, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cable by Mike Haxell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pèlerinage sur la dune by annick amabile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bavaria - Germany*


When Thoughts begin to fly by Alexander Mueller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna* 


Study of Patterns and Lines by Roland Shainidze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L1000213-Edit-1.jpg by Bulent Acar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petrosani - Romania*


Early in the morning... by MARIAN RAUL LIHOACA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chamonix - France*


snowfall by Barbara Busi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Luck of Lucien by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Sous la pluie. Paris by Philippe PEYPELU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A different playground by Carsten Lose, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Talbot*


Deep water harbour,Port Talbot. by ANDREW MORGAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Snowy Tram. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai*


Majestic by Siddhartha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


alone by NT Việt Khánh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


morning of the ducks by NT Việt Khánh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


let's go by NT Việt Khánh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A reason to wander by Explorer151, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the road to dreamland by NT Việt Khánh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


heavy by NT Việt Khánh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Prayers for a pose by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
South Florida 35mm by Nick TK Pinto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
4_DSC9563 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
upload by Jose Armas Aramburu Osorno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX Mexico City around Mercado Presidente Abelardo L. Rodriguez-7.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Into the light by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by ALENA KURYLA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
YCG_4516 by Yoann Carmel GALEA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
PAFF 2016 - Day 1 by Panamerican Food Festival, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Untitled by Emanuela Mazzaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Ship by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Downtown Philadelphia B&W by michael_orr25, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
El Gòtic by Kyller Costa Gorgônio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
reading... by marco ciminaghi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Cycle chic by dreadcast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Hyde Park by SERGIO SOMAVILLA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
bridge of sighs by Aaron Choi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Azure window, Malta*
Azure mono by Stuart McPherson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

deleted


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Standing room by Stefano Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
lights by Khalifa Al-Thani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Seine by Christof Timmermann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi - India*


Over the river Ganges. by Soumen Ray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris from the Eiffel Tower by chrisgj6, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ljubljana*


Prešeren Square by Thomas Geiregger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campania - Italy*


no title by Salvatore Pastore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Black Forest - Germany*


[ Black Forest Haze ] by Scotty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Lumière du soir by Maestr!0_0!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


second thought at dawn by j.s. guilliani, on Flickr


----------



## Kænugаrður (Sep 2, 2016)

*New York City*









https://photographers.ua/photo/clouds-nyc-panorama-manhattan-east-river-1000481/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fanciullo, che dal treno guardi pel finestrino by Paolo Selmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


music in the street - 2 by simona paciucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Piazza del Popolo. Presto by Pavel Vavilin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


Zena -Via XX Settembre by The Naked Ape, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnhem, nehterlands*


Pencil Rain by Hanno De Boer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2014-2-1 Road to Nowhere No 4 - Final 2-26-2014 1000 by Cole Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Imperial sunset (16442) by Danilo Antonini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pitigliano - Italy*


Pitigliano - Grosseto by Lucio Filetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sussex - UK*


Bodium Castle black and white 16-9 by Tony Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Stairs by Manuele Balduinotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham - UK*


Over+Time by Tomas Armanavicius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Danang - Vietnam*


Beautiful vista by leicaman8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Danang - Vietnam*


You can feel the chill. Foggy by leicaman8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Île de Ré, France*


Nage vespérale / Sunset swim by Sony Gordien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lombardy - Italy*


Silenzio by stefano chiarato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice
*

Venice, Chiesa dell'abbazia della Misericordia by Stefano Montagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


TANGO A LA GORRA by Julio cesar Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crete - Greece*


stormy weather by Katerina Athanasaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*


Click here to enter a teenage boy's mind by Pasquale Paolo Cardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cursed the day he let it go by Eduardo Asenjo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


At the movies - Now playing : Waiting for the sun by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Puy - France*


Le Puy by Fabio Foni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Delhi*


The Night Show by sankhA chakrabortY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Συνομιλια-Conversation by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuscany - Italy*


Street di una street by Fabio Foni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Showtime by Herman Vogel, on Flickr


----------



## Nicolascl (Jun 26, 2016)

amazing thread


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore view from Marina barrage by Ugo Jacovella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Lazy Sunday by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
_DSC7522 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
LR streets of mexico city-2.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DANO1283 by David Nordin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSC_3790 by Ignacio Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio 2016 by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Empire Views by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The Luncheon on the Grass by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Londres by Antonio Benete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice 2015 by ‎​‏​ ‎​‎​‏​ ‎​‎ ‎​‏​ ‎Frank Wegener, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Natural wall by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
In th hearth of the city. by Emmanuel Raza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
071-12 by Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
The Chain Bridge by Nathalie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Chtik by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shagnghai*


city details by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sicily - Italy*


St. Ignazio Church by Pasquale Paolo Cardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Sant' Ivo della Sapienza Courtyard, Rome by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


black and white mornings by Nils Nouchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Big Mirror by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


Cologne, Germany, Bahnhofstr. by Noah Wisniewski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Empire State Building by Amadeu Dimas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


poland by Gosia Biniek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Mezquita by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Unknown place*
> 
> 
> The lost lady found by Daniel Arruda, on Flickr


Looks like *Venice, Italy*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore view from Marina barrage by Ugo Jacovella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw - the Capital of Poland by Jan Siestrzeńcewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DSC_0296 by True Hikikomori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Paseo de la Reforma Mexico City by lbraun91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DANO1281 by David Nordin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
DSCF7846 by James Lawley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Untitled by eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Atletismo by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Escalade à Montmartre by Anne-C L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Horse riders 1115020 by rebwar fatah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Positive Negative by Steve Beckett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hey dad, tell me one more story by Michel Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


rain by alberto verra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wheel in the mist by Neale H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alicante - Spain*


Castillo de Santa Bárbara by Cris Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


88 by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torres del Paine - Chile*


Camino Torres del paine by Medigore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lecco - Italy *


Mirror by alberto verra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hermanus - South Africa *


the break through by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vigo - Spain*


Rua Real (explore) by sairacaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faro - Portugal *


Faro, Portugal. by "17 ½" MM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia *


Surfer By The Sea by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dolomite - Italy *


Mirror by Matteo E. Gusman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul *

Galata Kulesi by Tarık Başoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dean, Scotland - UK *


Dusk, Edinburgh Castle by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland *


poland by Gosia Biniek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bryce Canyon - US *


Bryce Canyon by Alessandro Costa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beria - Spain *


* Los iluminados ... The enlightened * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place *


2016-07-30_07-44-58 by André Abreu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place * 


Untitled by alberto verra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


The Trinity College, The Old Library by Stefano Montagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Evening in Berlin (Explored) by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Big skate by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City 2010 by Margaux Fauquenot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
barcelona-10 by Ian Holt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
DSCF2935 by Alessandro Maistrello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paribiza ;-) by William J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Westminster Bridge by Roy Smart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Old Venice by Eddie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malta's airport, Malta*
Landing, after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Project 366 - 260/366: Snapshot by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Inception... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Greece*
greece bw by Christian Horvath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
#budapest #országház #parliament #building #gothic #renaissance #beautiful #architecture #arquitectura #hungary #europe #europa #tourism #travel #vacation #night #shot by David E Ugas G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cordoba roman bridge (Cordoba), Spain*
Mezquita de Córdoba by Travel by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Speciale by Massi, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*El Cañi*, Araucanía Region, Chile









El Cañi by Claudio A. Quiroz, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pucón*, Araucanía Region, Chile









Pucón by Felipe Portella, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Recreo*, Viña del Mar, Chile









Recreo by Bagi, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Ahu Tongariki*, Easter Island, Chile









Monolithic Moai Statues by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastellorizo, Greece*
SDIM1748 by Minako_MM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Verona, Italy*
The River by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
University of Ottawa - residence move-in day by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
[September Photo Challenge 16/30 - A photo of San Francisco per day, every day!] by Antoine Imbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copan Ruinas, Honduras*
DSC_6444 by Kent MacElwee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Dark Darkness by Erik Nainggolan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
DSC_0016-3 by 88 FPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
South Florida 35mm by Nick TK Pinto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Soaking it Up by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Dushan Hanuska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago - Riding by Jian-Lin Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Denali national park (Alaska), U.S.A.*
Rugged Points of Mountains (Black & White) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*K2 mountain, India*
_DSC0414 by allanv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Punta del Este, Uruguay*
Surfing in Black & White | 160117-0140617-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Heads before Tails by Fabio Marconi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.3.8.2. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon by Yann Le Tolguenec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lake Kerkini, Greece*
Simple by Yannis_K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Thessaloniki Monochrome, Greece by Brave Lemming, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rosario, Argentina*
Rosario - Santa Fe by Pablo Alberti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
DSC_0796v5bw by iCon Photography & Design, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5780 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Cartagena, Colombia by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Balconies by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Knowing the Right Way / Знати, як треба by Alec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Violonchelo by Danny Arte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Distretto di Miraflores (Lima) by stefano tassano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo - Brazil by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
2015.11.10 519 by sleem7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit Classics by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
bubble by Juan Carlos Villar Lomba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
BW Brillance on the Ben by Jason Gambone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
JazzFest Skyline by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyline Doha, Qatar..in black and white #blackandwhite #dark #black #longexposure #lights #frame #art #streetphotography #buildings #building #structure #seemydoha #seemydoha2015 #doha #dohacorniche #qatar #pentax #pentaxian #sea #reflection #qatarism #qa by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Thomas Keuschnigg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La France Rennaissante - Paris by Mxce RSL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Honey Bfly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenby - UK*


drawing on the beach / dibujar en la playa by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal* 


Montréal. Place des arts [re-edited] by Tiko Tak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hors du temps / Out of time by universeau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the bridge by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Underbelly by aebex, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laval, Quebec - Canada*


Enfants by jean-louis plamondon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


Ha'penny Bridge by Antonio Di Lillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


C.U.S.M. by jean-louis plamondon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chaves - Portugal*


A ponte romana II - Chaves by Ana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Azores - Portugal*


Azores 0916-3 by efdixon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Øresund bridge by Hernán Piñera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pellizzano - Italy*


Val di Sole Village by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0588-Modifica by sergiodi60, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hannover - Germany*


EI-FREmoon by Ray Binder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0927-Modifica by sergiodi60, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_1682-Modifica by sergiodi60, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


millenium walk by Staufen39, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten - Norway*


Værøy i Lofoten by Bjørn Joachimsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Caught a ship by Olivia Zeng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by tgoarant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota*


The Number 23 by Matteo Prezioso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium*


The infinite moment of us by Bianca Stoicheci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Haute Maurienne by Jean Loup FOSSETTE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
El Cerro de la Silla by Edgar Salvador, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Anthropology Museum in Mexico City by lbraun91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
plateau | mont royal | saint viateur by roy ashkar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm black and white by Nhan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Curves by Stephen Fralick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Under the bridge by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Skyline do Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
7th & Walnut, Philadelphia by Jason Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
2184 Escenma callejera by Ricard Gabarrús, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
questions by Francesco Mussida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
L1001020-Notredame. by marcelollobet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Westminster Bridge, London by Philip To, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
couple by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
I've seen, the damage by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Green Light by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Yasir's Photography by syedyasirwaqarahmed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Greece*
The Bourtzi of Methoni by Irwin Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, France*
Strasbourg XIII-55.jpg by Michaël SCHRADER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambon, France*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Alessia Cinque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
244/366 2016 - Malaga Cyclists by fishyfish_arcade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Cranes over Parliament by Rick Miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Luxor, Egypt*
Luxor, Egypt. by James Holme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maribor, Slovenia*
Maribor Casino (Slovenië) by B.B. Wijdieks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Canaima, Venezuela*
Canaima: Kuraupa by Peter van der Giessen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Totally Wired by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Lausanne city, Switzerland by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Split, Croatia*
Croatia. Old Town Split. by Markus Hill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
A Face in the Crowd II by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Support by Lyn Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lahore, Pakistan*
File0230_2_4_IR_B&W - Main Entrance Badshahi Mosque by Syed HJ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
Haji Ali area on a a stormy Monsoon Day by Anoop Negi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antalya, Turkey*
Antalya [email protected] night by Sean X. Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
DSC01262.jpg by Dakota Monk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Life in Motion - City Traffic... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.3.8.4. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Hotel Carlton by Aurore Pinot Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Greece*
Going up to the monastery by Deppy Kar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerez - Spain*


La Romería (Monumento al enganche) by Manu Vilela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nicosia*


James Dean ... and the others.. by Erodotos KKRS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


DSC_5473 by DW BahnDesign Official, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Buachaille Etive Mor 1 by ian mcintosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abruzzo - Italy*


Alba di lampi - sunrise of lightning by antonina orlando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Untitled by pioneer of aerodynamics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grottammare - Italy*


Grottammare - Scorcio 03 by Promix The One, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


quell'attimo by conteluigi66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Vitkov & Lukas Plicka by lukas plicka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coimbra - Portugal*


Manga garden, Jardim da Manga. Coimbra. by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*California - US*


planet earth by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


plain by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


steps by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


snowblind walk by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


sagrada familia shape and form by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Trailing Reflections by Kat Eye View, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rigi - Switzerland*


sea of fog 4 by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris mon amour by Eleni Rimantonaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*California - US*


Helmet Man by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire - UK*


Transient light by Adam Walters, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Before the Storm by Misha Sokolnikov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cranfield - UK*


Lightning T5 by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Over Philadelphia*


a city peeks... by Colin Gallagher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A Maior Trajedia de Nossas Vidas - Santa Maria - 01 ano - 01 Year by Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snæfellsnes - Iceland*


Snæfellsnes Storm by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Pinatubo - Philippines*


mountain on top of a mountain by kidbulate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Philippines*


we first met by kidbulate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manila*


Untitled by kidbulate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Washington - US*


DSC_9187 by Jason Hummel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saghmosavank - Armenia*


Saghmosavank by Alexander Mkhitaryan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh - US*


8435-PS-BW by Stephen Hoppe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal *


L'Homme by Alexander Calder by Andre Vandal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Black Beauty of Marina Bay, Singapore by Brajesh Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
going north by theworldwatch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DSCF2733 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro historico, Mexico City, 2013 by NaijaKitsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Wandering the streets of Gamla Stan #1 by Sarah McOmish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
... by Jose Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Thanks Toronto! It was intense. See you next time, hope I can come and drop some large scale loving for you... Art by AdidA. #artwork #photography #toronto #blackandwhite #nature #landscape #naturephotography #urban #city #cityscape #adidafallenangel #tra by Adida Fallen Angel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
A Night View Of Rio From Santa Teresa (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
IMG_2132[1]_BW by Eric Burniche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Cartagena, Columbia by rolandirwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris depuis la butte Montmartre, France by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Walk on By by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Restaurant window by Arnaldo Pellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC01337 by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Expectations by Auréliane Elie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
JBR from the sea - Dubai by Pascal Carrion - Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fira (Santorini island), Greece*
Santorini (Thira), Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, october, 2015 by tjasa.45, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Alpujarra - Spain *


Recuerdos de la Alpujarra. la Contraviesa by José María Abarca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria falls - Zimbabwe* 


El miedo no hace ningun daño by Rafa Llano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain *


canal de Castilla by José María Abarca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambará do Sul, RS - Brasil*


abismo by Lívia Auler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portomarin - Spain *


el puente de Portomarín by José María Abarca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bandeiras, Galicia - Spain*


Al borde del abismo by Manuel Pérez Ferro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdivia - Chile
*

Untitled by Rodrigo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barrancas - Spain *


Barrancas by R. Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Je veille sur vous by Michel Francon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gaspésie - Canada*


gaspésie Québec by leonhe2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC6974 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
MEXICO CITY by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Hammarby sjöstad by micke_wall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
night shot, Madrid by Red Rose Exile, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by achristophf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Edifico Noite, o primeiro arranha ceú da América doSul. by Gabriel Savary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Between two bridges. by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Windy by brianckl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by achristophf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Ice or rock? by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Project 366 - 265/366: In social unrest by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Portes, France*
DSC_0069 by megathierry31, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lost Night by Auteurian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maghnia - Algeria*


IMG_1709 by Samere Fahim ""OFF for a holidays !!!"", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mons - Belgium*


Rue de la Voussure, Mons, Wallonia, Belgium by Samere Fahim ""OFF for a holidays !!!"", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tiemcen - Algeria*


1ere Moscarda, Marsa Ben Mehidi, Tlemcen, Algéria by Samere Fahim ""OFF for a holidays !!!"", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Srinagar - India *


Mystic River by Jassi Oberai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mons - Belgium*


The Belfry of Mons under rain by Samere Fahim ""OFF for a holidays !!!"", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meknes - Morocco*


Meknes - City Wall B&W by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ha Long - Vietnam*


enter the world of the unknown.. by Prashanth Naik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essaouira - Morocco*


...the wall....... by andré lago, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


Looming by Bryn De Kocks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Mystic ferry by izsofast, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chechaouen - Morocco*


Chaouen - شفشاون - Chechaouen by F. Nestares, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin Falls - South Africa*


_DSC0939- Berlin Falls - Graskop, South Africa by Jagpot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto *


The ghosts of Sensoji by JohnNguyen0297 (mostly off), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tanzania*


Quick!!! Everyone run over there! B&W by Gary Simmons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blyde river Canyon - South Africa*


Blyde River Canyon by yannis marigo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kumarakom - India *


The Mystic River~! by Siddharthan Raman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town*


IMG_0548 by Fabio Peloso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inle lake - Myanmar *


Into the Mystic by Ethan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lesotho*


lesotho7 copy by McGography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sani Pass - South Africa*


sanipass1 copy by McGography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand *


Mystic by Manjik.photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wabba Crater - Saudi Arabia*


Wabba crater by Tedder13, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petra - Jordan*


1152 - Jordanien 2016 - Little Petra - Siq el Barid by Uwe Brodrecht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Huangshan, Anhui, China *


Cloud Sea swirling around the peaks by RudmerHK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petra - Jordan*


1801 - Jordanien 2016 - Petra by Uwe Brodrecht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chichiriviche - Venezuela*


Chichiriviche en Blanco y Negro by Deivinson Tejeda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Margarita - Venezuela* 


IMG_4958 by Khyra..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panama City*


Panama City, Panama by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nassau - Bahamas*


af1111_0130 Nassau by Adriana Füchter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana
*

¡Pa' La Habana yo me voy! (Rebuscando entre mis recuerdos fotográficos). by Álvaro Bueno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Roman Cape - Venezuela*


Denisse by Karl Hungers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guatemala city*


toda tu eres una alfombra by Ivan Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Lucía Cotzsumalguapa, Guatemala*


este es un nuevo camino by Ivan Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atitlan lake - Guatemala*


Lake_Atitlan_BlackandWhite_ 7 by Pete Schnell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC5393 by ROMarsh_Jr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wellington from above*


Brisbane to Wellington, VA 104 by Ameilz Zingarello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Point Reyes, CA - US*


Shoreline by Davor Desancic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laguna Beach - US*


tower by the sea by Andy Kennelly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


The Way Back by Rachel Escoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Catalina - Panama*


Santa Catalina, Panama by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iquitos - Peru*


Cruise Yurimaguas to Iquitos, Peru by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chulyshman Valley - Russia*


The climb out of Chulyshman Valley by The Sloths, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bukhara - Uzbekistan*


Bukhara by The Sloths, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kyrgyzstan *


The road down from Song Kol by The Sloths, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Takht i Bahi - Pakistan*


Woodland-of-Takht-i-Bahi by ZaiGHaM Islam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chogolisa - Pakistan*


Chogolisa seen from upper Baltoro Glacier Pakistan by Hansy Kirchner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nile River - Sudan*


the Blue nile by Ala Kheir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arbaroba - Eritrea*


Emerging From The Clouds by Nigel Pitt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sormiou - France*


Sormiou by EGLondres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_1255 by Grégory LANQUET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antibes - France*


Antibes Harbour // "Fort Carré" by Franck Nieto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Incheon - Korea*


Place for Landing by SUNGSOO LEE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok *


Bangkok terminus by Manjik.photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tequendama waterfall - Colombia *


Hotel del Salto B&W by CAUT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monroe, FL - US *


mind the gap by bilderkombinat berlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*venice *


Moonlight mood by Mariyan Dimitrov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tao by Mariyan Dimitrov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skien - Norway*


Snipetorpgata by night by Holger Lockertsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile * 


Santiago by Gabriel Wagner Hugenthobler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gonder - Ethiopia *


Gondar vu du ciel by georges courreges, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen - Norway *


Bergen Train Station by Paulius Bruzdeilynas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tacchedirt Valley - Morocco *


Tacchedirt by Chrispz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro *


Pão de Açúcar (Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota *


Bogotá, Carrera Séptima 27 - as seen from the Torre Colpatria by Rory O'Bryen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Splendid... by Goddess_in_Paradise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Evening in Berlin (Explored) by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro in Monochrome by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
The Flatiron Building by prbimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
4 / Barcelona by Irina Boldina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - Street Photography by Roberto Vecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Mono Eiffel by paul reid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
2014-Jun-11-LondonDay3-10.jpg by Michael Lindle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondola Central by Jacob Surland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
_DSC4724 by Dirk Ortmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Project 366 - 251/366: The family by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palolo valley in Oahu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Kaimuki, Palolo Valley, Wilhelmina Rise by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexander Hamilton bridge (New York City), U.S.A.*
Alexander Hamilton Bridge by Tam Pollard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kashan, Iran*
2015-05-16_14-29-57_IMG_2842_q75_s10_bw by Cyrus II, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Lose Yourself by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC00183 - CN Tower View by Syed HJ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Plaza de San Francisco de Asís by W M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salamanca, Spain*
Una Morena y Una Rubia.... by Walimai.photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Luxembourg city, Luxembourg*
yesterday by ravenRat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Field Trip in the Rain by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rosario, Argentina*
13.03.15 by syl20 martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Kotor, Montenegro by Dottie B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Bay View by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Coprolalia by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
On the road by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Beautiful First Day Of Fall by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Life in Motion - Crowded crossing... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Timisoara, Romania*
almost time! by Ewald Gruescu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
The Old Bridge by Ivana Vasilj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb by night by Radja Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 188 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon - les toits by Joemikeul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania old harbour (Crete), Greece*
Greek boys and girls by Rubén Ramos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
photographer by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
2590 | Jakarta by asiacruush, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Vieux Port by Aleksandar Iliev Tsvetkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Fridtjof Nansens plass - Oslo by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
73|365: Shadows again...at Binnenwegplein by Erwin van Leeuwen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City's Cathedral by Andres Youshimats, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Glasgow, Scotland*
Last Rays Of Summer by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Lluvia ( y un aperitivo) by ELENA ALMEDA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Nuesta Señora del Pilar- Church by TOM JAAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Quand le silence devient prière by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco train station, Monaco*
transit by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Mann Island Liverpool by Stephen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Street walk session 7-1-16 pic22 by Frank G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Untitled by John Donges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
I don't see the world completely in black and white. Sometimes i do.. by Raagul G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina in Black and White by Mohammed Shamaa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Aleksandar Iliev Tsvetkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Place-Dauphine by Stefano Caccia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Citysmoke by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


This way by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Azores - Portugal*


fog lake by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


felice by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ewesley - UK*


Fontburn Drop by Q Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Westchase, FL - US*


Moonwalk by Joe Steinman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen - France*


Rainy day in Rouen by Théo Demarle - Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Another rainy NYC night p2 by mkc609, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Little Rock - US*


A streetcar named #408 by Clayton Wells, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ghent - Belgium*


Black water by Kristin Van den Eede, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt Skyline by Sam Coppard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Westbahnhof Wien by art of imagined reality, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Strike by Jon Chiang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


November Rain. #kirchheim #kirchheimteck #pavement #city #stadt #urban #medieval #church #night #nightphotography #blackandwhite #inkwell #inkwellfilter #street #germany #deutschland #badenwürttemberg by Torsten Kathke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


The Quays at Night by Patrick Horgan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Another Stormy NYC night by mkc609, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2/365 waiting for the bus by Leopold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bratislava*


Waiting For The Last Tramway by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


St. Johns Bridge, study 4 by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Des Moines - US*


Crusoe Umbrella at Night | 068/365 2013 by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


I. Remains - London: In an Endless Rush by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Velocious by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Stazione Termini - Roma, Italia by Nadia Seccareccia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


And the nights that precede our days by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Model (Transmogrifed Edit) by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


I suspect this bridge was enjoying the night as much as I by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Brasilia


Congresso Nacional do Brasil / National Congress of Brazil by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matera - Italy*


Matera: Neve in Black & White By Antonio Paolicelli by Antonio Paolicelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


foggy day by Bahadır Bermek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK*


Bath Abbey in the rain by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Las Vegas Street Photo by Topham Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Little Rock (Arkansas), U.S.A.*
Clinton Library by Jeff Amann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Untitled by George S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sands in Mono by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Philippines - Manila and Palawan (2016 03-04) -7.jpg by Ike ofSpain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
image by Accountant from Cleveland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Vacations!!! by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
000001240036 by sadjeans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Walking style by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stochkholm, Sweden, 2016 by Nhan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
City TV by Wil Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Vista de Morro Dois Irmãos by Mane Angarano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
68990017 by Michael Fauscette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
_7176104-Modifica-2 by Florian Buenger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan Fashion Week_ (W38-2016 Milan) 1 by Antonio AST, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Stupides volatiles by Emmanuel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
_SAM2626 by Nenad Manevski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Rialto Market, Venice, Italy by Gary Loughran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
cidade administrativapb 14_18321260116_o by Paulo Pampolin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuching, Malaysia*
Kuching by Nurul Izzaty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Palais de la Bahia (Marrakesh) (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
Dallas Skyline At Night by Ken Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*la Archa national park, Kyrgyzstan*
Ala Archa National Park by Marek Barankiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Restlessness by Alessandro Benedetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
244/366 2016 - Malaga Cyclists by fishyfish_arcade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Prima Ballerina by Siniša Ostojić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Manchester Unity Arcade by Nikolaos Kourgiantakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago - Riding by Jian-Lin Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
View From Canoe Bridge by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mersin, Turkey*
tokmar by alper araz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Iasi, Romania*
hungry birds by collinro2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
The Esplanade by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Saint Mitchel - France*


other ways by asketoner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaesong, RPD Korea*
Kaesong - RPD Corea by pirindao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balmoral - Australia*


Summer Whites by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi - India*


...Eveille toi et passe sur l'autre rive ! ... Wake up and pass to the other side ! by Didier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Long walk home in Zagreb by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamnoy - Norway*


Midnight sun in Hamnoy, Lofoten by Valter Venturelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Turbulences 2 by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Bratan - Indonesia*


Lake Bratan by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


THE EYE 2013 - La Defense by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northwood - UK*


The Junction by Croydon girl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Badalona - Spain*


Untitled by F. Antolín Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


san diego : del mar by William Dunigan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


λ.... by mtwood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


'there isn't any other stair quite like it' by Jon Downs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Stripes by Junichi Hakoyama, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Augsburg - Germany*


Old friends by Richard Jacob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20160925 B&W Rainbow by RenaldasUK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mandalay - Myanmar*


Birmanie - Contre-jour sur l'Irrawaddy à Bagan. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


trafalgar square aquamarina by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
In this picture is a 88 year old building that i love to look at when I'm in the area , The Fullerton Hotel Singapore by Anis Shirbeeni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
IMG_2690 by Adam Mendyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Photomania 240916 by ildar Shamiev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Nostalgia by HectorVaM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
somewhere by Stéphane Tramoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Walnut Street #streetselect #streetphotography #ig_bnw #streetdreamsmag #igers_philly #whyilovephilly #savephilly #peopledelphia #phillymasters #howphillyseesphilly #pocket_bnw #bnw_madrid #bnw_magazine #bnw_rose #bnw_just #rustlord_bnw #rustlord_street # by Christopher Fanelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
The Castle by james jacques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besakih - Indonesia*


Void by Lim Choon Meng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
The White Umbrella by Martin Bigmore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Skyline by fisheyes21, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Autumn wedding | Осенние свадьбы by Eugene Yakovenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro historico, Mexico City, 2013 by NaijaKitsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Kungsträdgården (Kungsan) - King's Garden by Fernando Delfim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Debod temple / Templo de Debod by Ruben H. Pinilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*

Oslo City hall by jon700, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museum of Modern Art by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
night time in the city by frankieleon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people #placedelaconcorde by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
I found myself in my melodies by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Raspberries, strawberries, champagne and one of the best views in the world. by Marco Sartori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Azure window, Malta*
Fungus rock - Gozo island by Andrew Bennett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Pontiac 7.46 AM . by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
1977 by Franco Farina - progetti fotografici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Étienne, France*
Renault 4 rally by Françoise Challard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-Forteresse de Corté, France*
Forteresse de Corté - Corse by Thierry V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lihue beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Driftwood -- Lihue Beach Kaua'i (HI) October 2014 by Ron Cogswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
High Street by Robin J Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Capital Tower - Singapore by Manita Goh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Artist Point by Woody Hoyle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


R.I.P Malik Bendjelloul_8008526 by Steve Bond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aveiro - Portugal*


ALL BLACKS by Néstor Rodan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krefeld Zoo - Germany*


Kiss me by Isabelle Trak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Millau - France*


Viaduc de Millau by gporada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Time Is Irrelevant Here by Salva Kumaran Annamalai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Montana - US*


MT storm by Jeremy Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


in concert by Fotoristin - blick.kontakt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw mornings by Tammisto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Cezary Borysiuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Myriad Memories by Daniel James Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC04223 Tunnelbana in sync by Marius Hofmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Sol (Madrid, Spain. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praga by Raúl Marín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Just Breathe by Aion Mello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
One Just Won't Do! by Tomošius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame Cathedral by Chick neo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Canary Wharf, London.jpg by Larry Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medano Creek, CO – US*


Medano Creek B&W-1 by Jack McLane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Foster egg by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Winschoten – Netherlands*


Witch House by Remo Sloof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kalimna Falls – Australia*


Lower Kalimna Falls by Trace Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garrapata Beach State Park, CA - US*


Unleashing by Dave Arnold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albinia down - Australia*


rolleston country-promising skys over the long paddock by Chris Burns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antarctic*


Icebergs, near Elephant Island by tclemitson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Menuires - France*


Road Light (Explored # 21 05/12/2015) by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dallas*


Dallas Downtown by B D Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kirov - Russia*


closing the circle (Explore) by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Govetts Gorge - Australia*


Changes BW - Govetts Gorge by Gary Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Sydney Lightning in BW by Gary Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kaladan River and Bay of Bengal from above*


Kaladan River says hello to Bay of Bengal. by jayanta roy, on Flickr


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*Cigars on the ashtray*


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*Kitten*


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*Hand*


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*Sunset*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Somewhere in Madagascar*_


Fandriana vao maraina by carlos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


SBB in Winter: Taking the overpass by jaeschol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


... perspectives ... [explored Dec. 31, 2015] by ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Rains pours down over Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Positive Negative by Steve Beckett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Take a load off by Niaic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai2015 - IMG_6096.jpg by Pietro Familiari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nyfida beach (Lesvos island), Greece*
When life is simple... by Theophilos - Θεόφιλος Vossinakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney harbour bridge (Sydney), Australia*
Harbour Bridge Sydney. by Michael Crawford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Durres, Albania*
Air by Ardit Hamzai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
K Bike on Laurier Avenue by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Asheville, U.S.A.*
Nikon Fun Touch 5, Arista.Edu Ultra 400 by Kevin Schraer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Alexander Nevsky Cathedral @ Sofia, Bulgaria by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bastia (Corse), France*
20141031 Corsica-misc by Mike Curd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Baku - Azerbaijan centre by Rico Schroder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
Enjoying the street view by Luis Sou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shiraz, Iran*
Shiraz, Iran by Stephan Nierop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
_DSC5150 by Andrew Perreault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
music in the streets by t.basel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
One Ice Cream Two Spoons by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Mannequin Love by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Docklands Sculpture at night by simon browne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Pasividad gubernamental by Hans Hermosilla Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
City View by Edward Conde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Classic by Elio D'Amico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
城 by 超奇 徐, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
first b&w film by betulvargun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Déambulations lyonnaises by Quentin Grd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Greece*
Black and white Santorini by Anthony Shane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
White Tower Thessalonoki by George, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Untitled by Carl Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Life in Motion - HK by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Jakarta Street by Lance Mintarja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Surabaya, Indonesia*
Laugh by maksi paranggi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Haunted City by John Patrick Allanegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*
closed by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt Skyline-Real by F U, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
St-Charles-Avenue by Ray Devlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Reciclador improvisado by Pablo Gabriel Mendoza Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Fridtjof Nansens plass - Oslo by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ghent, Belgium*
Across the Leie by Dave Amis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Under the L B&W by Jawor_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Rocky by Fahim Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Kassem Darwish Fakhroo Islamic Centre by omd_user, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Skyline, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris_Street_35mm-9 by volleyballpixel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
13160024-16 by Ekaterina Kovaleva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Last Line by Fred Adams LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Other Souls by DanielKoehlerPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanibel Island, FL - US*


Three Wood Storks Plus Others by Ben Graham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chillon - France*


Château de Chillon by John Golay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jarlsøsundet - Norway*


Jarlsøsundet reflections by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leipzig - Germany*


Rising by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Chase by Mark Littlejohn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cemetery Church by Josh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verbier - Switzerland*


Verbier - Switzerland by Ana Stefanovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Bend in the River by Mark Littlejohn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skye Island*


Waves by Mark Littlejohn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


los otros by Sebastian Miquel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Paseo by José Antonio Montaña Rentero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Three Men on Quads by Mark Littlejohn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Bridge by José Antonio Montaña Rentero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in US*


Swing by Joshua Mulligan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicagoscape in Mono by Romeo Banias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kansas City - US*


The Blues in Black-and-White {Explore} by Tom Childers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Grundarfjörður- Iceland


Horses under the Snæfellsjokull, Iceland by PAk DocK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Albert's Bridge... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


I wonder if Santa ever gets bored of this view by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago *


(11.7.13)-Tribune Tower Crown-2 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iguazu falls*


Flujos by HierbaMustia ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


The Vennel by Chris Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


A selfie in the blizzard by Brian Eden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gulgong - Australia*


FJ Holden #2 by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guamote - Ecuador*


Los Toros IV by Simon Haisell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


a snowy night in bushwick by Summ...., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atlanta *


Atlanta Skyline by Klaus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mecca - Saudi Arabia*


The Biggest Watch by abdulrahman samman عبدالرحمن سمان, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

til now I've not time to come, but you guys are doing good job, congratulations!


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Swansea Bay*


Four Red Arrows Over Swansea Bay by Dean Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cow Green reservoir *


Cauldron Snout by Lee Summerson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


neither landscape nor miniature by giorgio klaic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


in safe hands by fiona Louise Larkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Athos - Greece*


Skete Prophet Elia by Giannis Sarafis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore-DAY-2016-16 by earthlingrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila by Night by Matteo Russo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Parliament Lights by cmyhsi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Fundidora by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Camino por tus calles sintiendo como la historia se impregna en mi andar. by CHAC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
zooom by noémie lavoie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Bogdan Khmelnitsky Pedestrian Bridge by cmyhsi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Man with umbrella by emiliakrolik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
City TV by Wil Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Fisherman steps | sunrise | Copacabana beach by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
10th Street near Arch Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Torre Agbar - Barcelona by Ken Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Mr.Pitone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
“To my mind, a picture should be something pleasant, cheerful, and pretty, yes pretty! There are too many unpleasant things in life as it is without creating still more of them.” ― Pierre-Auguste Renoir #streets #people #paris #architecture #citydailypho by Carraol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

double post


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Touring London. by Albatross Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Reflection.. by Trm-photography.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
Gozo roof by Dave Trott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
A quiet bench by Edward Tottenham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


V. I. D. Very Important Dog by Robert Syvret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gate of the Knights castle in Rhodes town (Rhodes island), Greece*
King of my castle by CHRISTOS RENTOUMIS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Surfing The Silence by Robert Syvret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Life in Motion - Forward momentum... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Utrecht, Holland*
Barrel organ ~Amersfoort by Erik vd Linden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


watching and waiting by Jewell Wirefly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Jogging back home by Mona, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Mysterious Eye (Sun is right over)　*Explore* by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baku*


Night in Baku by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sao Paulo - Brazil by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland - UK*


Yes! I am a long way from home (#463 EXPLORED) by David Pellicola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC_0518(B&W)aFAA by Joseph Yvon Cote, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco Bay - US*


Forever... It Will Stay. by maxxsmart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
3 Lamps District, Macau by Des Crofton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tashkent, Uzbekistan*
rollers by Vitaly Modlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Menachem Begin Road, Tel Aviv by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Opera by Kleinewurstsemmel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
Virgin of Guadelupe Catholic Church Street Fair, Dallas, TX by Bob Hurst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Ouverture de la porte sainte by Sanctuaire Notre-Dame de Lourdes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago-34 by Gary Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Boston Skyline by Gilson Geoffrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
I don't see the world completely in black and white. Sometimes i do.. by Raagul G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Central by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre dame, Paris, France by Avery Gardette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Despite the state of emergency by Cédric Henry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


Off Limits by Aaron Eakin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lapland - Finland*


Huh? by Thomas Bjørnstad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fan Of The Funfair by Robert Syvret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groningen - Netherlands*


Ode To Delfzijl 1 - Kadijk by Wesley Nagelmaker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


The Lady by Graeme Heckels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


In love by Ana Moto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*somewhere in Catalonia - Spain*


Infinity by Toni Pou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Eid Holidays Journey as Risky as Ever by Hasan Murad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mekong River - Laos*


Gone Fishing by Graeme Heckels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Vienna and storm in my brain by Seweryn Habdank-Wojewódzki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ce n'est qu'un au revoir..... by mamasuco....est absent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenggara - Indonesia*


tourists in a wild world by Collin Key, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bongaree - Australia*


aspects of red beach 29 - the taking if the paperbark forest by Chris Burns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carnach - UK*


Untitled by alancowper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Torre del Oro by Cristóbal M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neist Point - UK*


Neist Point Lighthouse in B/W (explore) by Patrick LEMAIRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Larzac - France*


Aven de la Portalerie (Larzac) by Philippe Perellos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plaosan Temple*


Ancient - Plaosan Temple by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Meditation by Luc Cartenstadt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


Wildebeest battle by Alessandra Purificato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


vancouver 670 by Rick Lawrence, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Elisabeth Bridge (Budapest) by György Bálint, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf - Germany*


Oh, wow... by Frank Busch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanoi*


that way. by Aaron Herron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


face2face by Wolf Ademeit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocamadour - France*


Rocamadour en Blanco y Negro - Rocamadour in black and white by Eduardo Valdivia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Lower East Side NYC by Roy Savoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Ocean Temple by Jack Ho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


CityCrowd.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Railroads by Sergio González Sierra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DR Class 50.35 by Gerold Schölzel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Herbstnebelwald by Pfalzknipser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


bend in the road 6426 by Patti Pitzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monument Valley - US*


deep tones_SMB9455-Edit by Steve Bond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Basilica of Saint Paul Outside the Walls, Rome by davide fantasia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Calçada da Glória, La Luz de Lisboa by davide fantasia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Sant'Alessio Church, Aventino, Rome by davide fantasia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


...CloudDestination... by 7H3M4R713N, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gold Bar, WA - US*


Thundering silence by Aaron Eakin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Días grises by bardaxi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Incoming by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Interstate bus terminal (Eddy Avenue) at front of- Central Railway Station - Sydney NSW (BW) by nicephotog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC7766 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
ciudad verano by Edgar Salazar Granados, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
city explore by Chris Marker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photo 1309_005 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Robert Hans Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Building by Rodrigo Malutta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Blackandwhite Black & White Black And White Open Edit Cityscapes Street Photography Streetphotography New York EyeEm Best Shots United States at Brooklyn Bridge by jcl_paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
IMG_2730 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Lights & Shadows by Michele Prisco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice - World icon by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gzira city, Malta*
Gzira city, Malta by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels 2016 by Rui Hui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Icelandic Horse Winter Mono by Rob Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Taijitu #03 by Andy Yeung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brisbane*


st john's by Chris Burns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brisbane*


Cave of Treasure by Tim Fan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyngenfjord, Norway*


Lyngenfjord, Northern Norway by Thomas Koehler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Uganda*


Jirafas en Murchison Falls National Park. Uganda, centro-este de África. by Raúl Barrero fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Huajiang Grand Canyon (花江大峡谷)*, Guanling County, Guizhou Province, SW China



_1000674-Pano-Edit by Anyway ktti, on Flickr



​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Raioni - Georgia*


Shout It From the Rooftops by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Steel Drum by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSC_3790 by Ignacio Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Taking a walk BW by Simon Forbes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La vida es como andar en bicicleta, para conservar el equilibrio debes de mantenerte en movimiento 🚴 (photography by me) by Ollin Sanabria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
#stockholm #streetview_sweden #a6000 #sweden #höst #bnw_sweden by jvcarvay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Street shooting... #bw #foto #fotografo #fotografia #photo #picoftheday #picture #love #walking #madrid #fotodeldia #blancoynegro #blackandwhite #instagram #instagood #ig_italia #ig_europe #picoftheday #pic #like4like #likeforlike #likeforfollow #vacatio by Alessio Cocilovo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San francisco Downtown in silhouette by Kamal Chand Roy Karmakar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
The Way of Ipanema (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
NYC Library by John McGraw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #architecture #architecturepho by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Don't rush yourself! by JS-On-Location, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia 2016 by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Going underground by judi may - more off than on, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moeraki Boulders - New Zealand*


Stranger by Willem Lombard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo, Japan by Pascal Riben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ephesus - Turkey*


Library of Celsus, Ephesus by Alice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


four by Wolf Ademeit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gasadalur - Faroe Island*


Gasadalur by Mihai Florea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Rinjani - Indonesia*


Mt Rinjani Infrared by Nicholas Chew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wallasey - UK*


Hanging on by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camogli*


Spiaggia di Camogli di notte by Andrea Gallino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wuppertal - Germany*


tunnel-of-light by Frizztext, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hex Valley - South Africa*


Hex Valley, South Africa by Simon Phelps, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Soon the end by Guillaume, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
At the Bund by Claus Preuschoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Luz natural lateral by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSC_7976_LR4 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Hammarby sjöstad by micke_wall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
5612726579.jpg by cff 5_3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
To the infinity and beyond - Mexico City, Paseo de la Reforma f/13, 1/160 sec., ISO100, 35mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Luis del Río, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Photographers friends - Amigos fotógrafos by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Under the L B&W by Jawor_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
IMG_2730 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Void by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Alice Barigelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
042910-209F by kzzzkc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Project 366 - 267/366: Saint-Jacques-sur-Coudenberg Church by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai2015 - IMG_6096.jpg by Pietro Familiari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Palacio de Buda by Adrián Santos Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morbihan - France*


En attendant la marée montante, dans un bras de mer. Commune de Bono, Morbihan by lesphotosdedaniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lanin Volcano - Argentina/Chile*


Moving Clouds by Claus Trübenbach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Pabu - France*


Sunday morning activity on the Saint Pabu beach by Patrick Milan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sonora desert - Mexico*


Desierto de Sonora by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


Nevada Falls, Yosemite NP by tr0mbley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Infinity - II smashingshare by #ArtStream, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadiz - Spain*


* Otra vez de "puente" ... bridge holidays again * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Kissing under the bridge by Marco Giorgi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Endless Tunnel by Raúl. Thanks for + 1.000.000 Views, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


WAR HURTS !!!! by imagejoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


tower 13th century by Boris Kombol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fouillouse - France*


Hameau de montagne, août 2016 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo - Spain*


lluvia en la noche by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Musée Luis Vuitton by jeff Clouet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo night by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


Winter by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lot Valley - France*


Petit matin en vallée du Lot by Philippe Perellos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dubai pasta by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Donald Palansky photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


The Graveyard by Claus Kjærsgaard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Untitled by mahler9, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


DSC03711 by Marco Rilli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tan & Clifford's Hills - UK*


Tan & Clifford's Hills - Vale of Pewsey by Andrew Newman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Tour et Taxi, Brussels (Station, Hôtel de la Poste) - HDR by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bahia - Brazil
*

Brazil - Praia do Forte by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Tour et Taxi, Brussels by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Invisible World by Matt Emmett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Creation of Abstract Beauty by Joe Steinman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


cascada en islandia by david perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place *


Train departing by Pictures of Wales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Untitled by Cosmic Oxter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Smoke by Gerwin Ariz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
crosswalk. by Christian Rückert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
IMG_3143 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
first b&w film by betulvargun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Mystère... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania (Crete), Greece*
imm014_16A (2) by _aid1_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
@ the fish market by QoQ photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
City life one which we at times wish to escape by ViraJ ShaH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Untitled by Muhammad Azfarhaniff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
old port of sunda kelapa jakarta by wijayanta BM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monaco in Black and White by MadÂme Rêve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, France*
Riflection by Riccardo Gilardenghi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kostroma, Russia*
The station by Andrey Senov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
The Gate - Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
_XT11871 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_7673 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
De marcha por la Calle Fuencarral. Madrid. by francisco muñoz regueira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Street scenes in the glowing light by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart - Germany*


Untitled by peter wieczorek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charlotte - US*


Charlotte_NC_PS6 by peterjcb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite - US*


April Surprise by Howard Ignatius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC BROOKLYN BRIDGE (4) by Ettore Mattiello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


The last train... by Ahmad Kavousian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hertford Bridge*


Hertford Bridge by Dean Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


.•° by The One-Eyed King, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Ground ZERO by Art Fiveone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey - US*


Have patience with all things, But, first of all with yourself… by Sandeep Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf *


1:72 Ryan F2R 'Dark Shark'; aircraft "117/Bu. No. 141467" of VF 870 Squadron, Royal Canadian Navy/RCN, HMCS Magnificent, early 1951 (Whif/MPM kit) by dizzyfugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


with Piccadilly Circus tangled in my veins. by Rora Elisabeth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Attraction by Denis CALISE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Whitney, CA - US*


Approaching Thunderstorm by Simone Lilienfeld, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


28 Days Part 1?? by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


CologneRheinauhafenLoneMan by Bernd Schaefers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


R0018520 by Svilen Ranov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


Alpendorf/Magic Alps Village by walterlegat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fishing trip through a snowstorm by Elena Penkova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Glow Worm Tunnel III by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester*


Manchester by richard:b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Hongkong Central by Klaus Kupfer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Midnight in Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Alone On The Pier by Frank Loose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Carrera séptima by Jairo Páez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore night skyline, Singapore*
The Iconic by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati Skyline by Chris Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
CS by Christian Soto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Museo Soumaya by lbraun91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2_DSC2296 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
at lunch today by Glen Pepin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
....Where The street have no name... by Andy Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Kensington Market by - Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
167/365 - @ Praia do Leblon - Rio de Janeiro by Filipi Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Chestnut Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
The streets of Barri Gotic by Fardo.D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Analog #22 Aberrant cityscape by Chasing the exposure., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Andrea Di Bello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
O N F O U I L L E O N F A R F O U I L L E #pariscartepostale #parisjetaime #seemyparis #parisweloveyou #igersparis #bnw_life #ParisMonAmour #monochrome #instablackandwhite #monoart #insta_bw #paris_focus_on #bw_lover #bw_photooftheday #bw_society by geometre18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
GoApe169 by David Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Adrian Popescu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
people on stairs by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Berlaymont Building, Brussels. by Niaic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Mall by Pam_foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
la notte del fiume - river's night by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Over The Hill. by jim downie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Resti di un ventennio by Corinaldesi Roberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Du temps à partager by Vincenzo Pisani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan - Myanmar*


The B&W serie #8 Bagan - Myanmar by cedrik strahm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


need to rise higher by an.haze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tehran*


Gateway Into Iran (II) by Mohammad Rafiee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges*


El ojo. Hombre mirando sobre el canal occidental (Brujas, Bélgica) by Brayan Zapata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


putting things in scale.. by @petra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


『晨霧』 by YiNKin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Ahmedabad - India*


Adalaj Ni Vaw, step well of Ahmedabad, India by sandeepachetan.com travel photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Shoreline by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geneva*


CHOULLY by Tarik Bouamri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skye Island*


Selfie below the clouds!!! by Dave Holder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome: Trajan's Market by Nico van Malssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Eilean Donon Castle


Eilean Donon Castle by Dave Holder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Flower by Zhao QIAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Porto Portugal by Margot~M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bryn - UK*


050/365 The Spirit of Wigan by Dave Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite - US*


Yosemite..Tunnel view_SMB3405 by Steve Bond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Menai Bridge - UK*


20150119_205044_30.0 sec at f - 5.6_18 mm_HDRsN B&W by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catania - Italy*


..smoking elephant by Salvo Mancuso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi *


Abu Dhabi by aris apostolopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


9087 Fisherman at work--near Phatthalung , Thailand by C.K. NG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


VoileBrume3 by Eric Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salerno - Italy*


Salerno by Dario Eduardo de Falco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A rainy night (Fuji X100S) by Stefan Kamert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Misty rays by susan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


VoileBrume by Eric Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Estarrona - Spain*


estarrona by iker_oa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Corsica - France*


Keep dreaming... by Robyn Hooz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagnoregio - Italy*


Nuvole sui calanchi by Gabriele Mambrini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin in love by mini malist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit*


curves II by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


b2014-09-30_14-39-40 by Peggy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aberin - Spain*


Templar charge by Xalikot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caspana - Chile*


Bright steam and hot rocks by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Butterley - UK*


All Aboard by David Guyler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Somewhere in Bali - Indonesia*_


West Coast - Bali by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
National Museum of Brasilia by Victor Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Old Bastard on Bank Street by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hoboken (New Jersey), U.S.A.*
4011-Hoboken-NJ-14-9-2016 by Mike Hemming, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Luanda, Angola*
STAR FORTE by K.EDB PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Coyhaique, Chile*
Coyhaique, Chile by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trebinje, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
Men At Work by Marko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Untitled by kurisuhoyin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Managua, Nikaragua*
Meditabunda by Roberto Espinoza López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sapporo, Japan*
Sapporo TV Tower by Jared Yeh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zaragoza, Spain*
Traffic by Daniel Nebreda Lucea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
A Face in the Crowd II by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
L3151415 by oliveplum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Glasses by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Skytrain Expo Line by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antalya, Turkey*
Antalya [email protected] night by Sean X. Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Ivan Pecek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Sultan Ahmed Mosque, Istanbul 2011. by Andrea Guidetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Passerelle Saint-Vincent, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
and Greece.... by Christian Robold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*On Pserimos island, Greece*
The Art Of Decay by Massimo Marelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito old town by Mario Donati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nanjing, China*
Crossroad by Iain McLellan B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
26520006 by Wu-Fong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Pool by Frank Hoffmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Praha: Mala strana by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Scott Fountain, Belle Isle by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan At Take Off From Linate Airport by Bernardo Ricci Armani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Habana dreams I by Jorge Torrado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dhaka, Bangladesh*
Panam city by hr.sohag007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*

Residencial by Flavio Pantoja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid, calle de Atocha by nemomemini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
downtown miami by CU TEO MD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
Strawberry Way Black and White by james sabulsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Busy street by Rafael Martinez Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bilbao, Spain*
Bilbao en blanco y negro by Adrián Santos Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Totoriu street in Vilnius by A R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Palais de la Bahia (Marrakesh) (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
High Dynamic Sky by theartgraphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago, Illinois. July, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philly MLK Drive B&W by Andy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Emir’s Ambition by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Business Bay towers... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Techno-Parade 2016 by hp chavaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
OYM #95 GRANDIR by MaxenceJ_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC01889web by Marco Rilli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Lambs by Willem Eelsing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parit Penghulu Village - Malaysia*


Parit Penghulu Village by farizun amrod, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dreamlands by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugo - Spain*


Lugo : schéma urbain by Foto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF3075 - Version 2 by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Celebrity Silhouette by Wolfgang Beyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NY Stock Exchange by Javier de la Torre García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thessaloniki - Greece*


_MG_6353-tx by Vasilis Kouvalis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* Punto de fuga ... vanishing point * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Italy*


DSC_0135 by patricio007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mikolow - Poland*


Mikołów by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden - Germany*


Dresden by Norbert Liese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pooley Bridge - UK*


Untitled by polarisandy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Wühre from the Münsterbrücke Bridge, Zurich by John Bashford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Bridge works by Leonard Jewler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liguria - Italy*


"il ritorno..." by Davide Zappettini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Long Walk by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Breedveld - Belgium*


Parallax view by Gate Gustafson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fraser Hill - Malaysia*


Fraser Hill by farizun amrod, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia
*

Philly by jhnmccrmck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crawford, AR - US*


Natural Dam by super*dave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Washington State - US*


in WA by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


W&B (Catch Me If You Can) by Mikica Kosanovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcadia, NE - US*


5-26-13 Arcadia, NE by Jeremy Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Silesia - Poland*


morning by Piotr Krol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Grand Central Terminal, NYC by Scott Dorney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Through the tunnel by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sardinia - Italy*


Smoke, Fog and Morning Sun by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Change by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boipeba - Brazil*


Futebol, ilha de Boipeba, Brasil by Scènes de vie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0503-Edit by Airi Leon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Craco - Italy*


Craco, vista sui campi by simone_raf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Reiertangen in Norway during sunset by Kjetil Palmquist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*a red Panda -Uknown place*


hi by rondoudou87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore street scene, Singapore*
Prayers for a pose by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok cityscape at night, Thailand black and white style. by Nattapan Suwansukho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Farhad Sadykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
All the people... by Carlos Enciso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC_0518(B&W)aFAA by Joseph Yvon Cote, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
El edificio más bello de Madrid by Alberto Cabello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Designated Waiting Area by Frank Lemire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Ciudad de la Furia by Historias Visuales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio: Pão de Açucar by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
9/11 Memorial Lights - 15th Anniversary by Ryan McKee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower by Chick neo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Silver Line by Jordan Dea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
San Marco - Venezia by Aránzazu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
MALTA_IR-104 by pater68, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sitting by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Hösök Tér, Budapest by m.osunsanya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

The forgotten by Peter Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Woman in Red by Luciano Fortini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Sleeping Theatre - New York by Andrea Nissolino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by fiona Louise Larkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Badetag by jens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Siglufjörður by Björn Valdimarsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mourisca - Portugal*


Lonely beholder by Joao Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Have we met before? by Emiliano Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Come rain come shine, come fella with umbrella.. by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milano by Valt3r Rav3ra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peloponnese - Greece*


Untitled by Lukas Vasilikos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2015083004晨 by Shihrong Shiao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa
*

PISA TORRE PENDENTE BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curitiba - Brazil*


Bondinho da Leitura / Curitiba by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rod - Norway*


Southern Jeløy by Kjetil Palmquist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rovinj*


Night in Rovinj seaport by Alexey Pavin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trento - Italy*


Medieval guard by Alexey Pavin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa*


Beautiful pearl of Gothic by Alexey Pavin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amalfi - Italy*


Thunderclouds over Amalfi town by Alexey Pavin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Luis Potosi - Mexico
*

Teatro de la Paz, S.L.P. by Jazzypao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Praiano - Italy*


Italian landscape by Alexey Pavin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


grandeur by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem - Netherlands*


The Old Dutch mill by Alexey Pavin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC3052 (1) by Stephen Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California – US*


Beautiful Crash by Elizabeth Candy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sintra – Portugal*


pena castle sintra b&w panorama by mariusz kluzniak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milwaukee – US*


Waiting by Paul Aparicio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Untitled by ati sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
L1155728 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150408_0438M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City ,2014/Author: Raphael Ortega Citta del Messico, 2014/Autore: Raphael Ortega Ciudad de México, 2014/Autor: Raphael Ortega by Raphael Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
I Dream of Trees by Wormsmeat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Moncloa by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles rockin' the dapper look. #blackandwhite ⚫⚪ by Drea Lupera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Morro da Conceição no bairro da Saúde na região portuária do Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York cityscape (VI) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Date / 22:40, Walking along the river by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Flaminia Cuffari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
L-Isla by Jules Bartolomé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Project 366 - 264/366: Moon over Brussels by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Twist by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kea island, Greece*
solo by Manos Botsaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, France*
Le château de Chenonceau by Crazy Monk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ehukai beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Pipeline by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
budapest by peter grady, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit, USA*


Aquarium at Belle Isle by Daniel L, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit, USA*


The Last Of Us by Jon Ariel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit, USA*


191/365 - Comerica Park by Joy VanBuhler, on Flickr


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*Somewhere in Chile*


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Norrköping, Sweden*:

The Old Industrial Landscape of Norrköping by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


palazzo Carignano Torino by Fabio Contardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Namib desert - Namibia*


The living desert - I by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Lingotto Track by Simone Tringali, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sorpasso tra Amish by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


web1380819 by Lionel CHARMOILLE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Southern Jeløy in Norway by Kjetil Palmquist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


Santa Maria del Fiore, Firenze 2010 by Hondero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tangermunde - Germany*


Tangermünde Neustädter Tor by Michael Krolop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Quincy Dredge #2, Torch Lake by Kirt E. Carter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wilpena - Australia*


Anyone for breakfast..... by bushman58929, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chiraoi Cho - Japan*


Mountain Trail III by Keisuke Takahashi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Society by Andrea Passon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

otochan ❤ by Toshita Tanigawa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tepozteco - Mexico*


Clouds Over the Tepozteco (Tepoztlan, Mexico. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf - Germany*


fashion dog by look-book, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wetwun - Myanmar*


[Myanmar, Wetwun] by Paul Bergot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


mojada .. by María.T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nawnghkio - Myanmar*


[Myanmar, Nawnghkio] Goteik Viaduc by Paul Bergot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen - France*


France, Normandy, Rouen by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mayon Volcano - Philippines*


Mayon's Majesty by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newfoundland - Canada*


Untitled by PietervH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tirol - Italy*


Tirol by Yuri Hramov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Back In Black by Michel Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Shanghai Pinnacles 2 by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Hill Street (Explored 22/03/2015) by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Primates by Ilovetodig0044, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Bien dodue by Françoise Piette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Shepherd by Dzung Viet Le, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Piccadilly train station by Paul Nadin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucharest*


Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


a question of faith by Pedro Moura Pinheiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha*


passing through by win_soegondo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Offida – Italy*


Offida - Piazza del popolo by Promix The One, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Città vecchia by simonegenovese.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Praga by Federico Zimbaldi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


IJselmeer III by Johanna Blankenstein (off), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Conosco le leggi del mondo, e te ne farò dono. by Corrado Corradini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England – UK*


Concrete Giant by Giles McGarry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland – UK*


Mono Memories by Gareth Paxton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Unpredictable by Tina Lucey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo – Italy*


Let me take you to... foggytown by Jacopo Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Olympic Stadium Montreal by Mostapha El Shafey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Helix - Explored by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo – Italy*


Bergamo skyline - Winter mood by Jacopo Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
DSC_3444 by Teo Wei Keong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
"Sitting on the dock of the bay.." by Justin Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavic, Iceland*
Harpa Abstract by Alex Hamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Bicicleta by laap mx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Hermitage with the Russian Full Moon by MANU Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, gatufoto by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
1R8A3233 by Johnny [Shakedown], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Cloudy scape by Casper Dam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
copacabana by elisa campos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Blackandwhite Black & White Black And White Open Edit Cityscapes Street Photography Streetphotography New York EyeEm Best Shots United States at Brooklyn Bridge by jcl_paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
surprise courtyard by Christine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - New & Old by Giovanni Benevento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Clean by Denis CALISE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Horse riders 1115020 by rebwar fatah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Basilica di Santa maria della Salute by Jonathan Kerckhaert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Border by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
'Le pays vendu n°1', Brussels by rei_urusei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
071-12 by Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delphi, Greece*
Ancient Delphi by Joe Szalay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, France*
La maison des tanneurs à Strasbourg. by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge by Dieter Demey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olinda, Brazil*
upload by Gleber Nova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Ontario!!! by alex thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Heydər Əliyev Mərkəzi by Hanoi North End, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Mosque in Mono by ku mohd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
BIBLOTECA MARIO VARGAS LLOSA - LIMA-PERÚ by victorenperu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Contrast by Aleksandar Iliev Tsvetkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Jakarta Panorama - Viewed from top of Tugu Monas by Alexander Ipfelkofer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Glasgow, Scotland*
Entanglement by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
IMG_6248-1 by Laura Davison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Mappiness by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
View from the 86th Floor, Empire State Building, NYC by kalocin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid (Teleférico) by Alberto Grifantini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Fishermen on the Han River, Seoul by James Watkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*
Intersection by TravelingByDefault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
Downtown Dallas - June 18, 2015 by Randy Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo Opera House by Sebastian Erlewein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito: Plaza del Teatro by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
a walk for two by Aurelijus Žemgulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Corporation Street, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Reading on the street by Georgi C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago reflection by Stefano Montagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
West Bay Skyline by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mallorca - Spain*

Fins. by SrleArt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Olga Tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco from above - US*


Outbound [Explored August 12, 2014] by Aaron Brethorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baltimore, U.S.A.*
A Baltimore Skyline by Matthew Peterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Singapour by Alex Deck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Tower One x Philamlife Tower by April Manaloto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Skyline Monterrey 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Tverskaya. Night. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Speed of light by Erick Guzmán Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
1981 McGill College by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Wandering the streets of Gamla Stan #1 by Sarah McOmish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
The Bird's Nest by Don Teody Deguzman Jr., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami Modern Architecture 2 by Gregory Urbano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Romance vespertino by Marquicio Pagola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Lit Brothers by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
"Barcellona Nord" by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Sun-kissed by Martina Camporelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
From below by Court Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
ready! by Reza Hadian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Italy - Venice by luca marella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
The Bridge Bar by red_bandora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Secret Life Downtown Brussels by _Joris Dewe_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai - Dubai Marina by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lost Night by Auteurian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan - Myanmar*


.balloons over bagan. by Shirren Lim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


"Live the moment for the moment…" - Michael Jordan by Thomas Leuthard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


moment of the man's life by Sergey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lithuania*


where do you think we're going? by Mindaugas Buivydas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fenestrelle - Italy*


the prayer by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin
*

Immersed in the Moment by garry semetka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


the eye of london by Nelson L., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria - Spain*


Negua. by Sergio Mora-Gil Crespo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Sun Sets On Marx and Engels by Lemuel Chanyungco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Old Town by sergi escribano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wedjat by Lemuel Chanyungco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brimham*


Brimham View by Lewis Brown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


barriletes by +gAbY+, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai*


Mumbai IndiaLeica m8 noctilux f1 by Evris Papanikolas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


_ COURTYARD full of personalities of the past _ by luigi re, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


a blast from the past by Gianfranco Petraccini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baltimore, U.S.A.*
Music Man by Scott Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
MinMax-002 by James McFarlane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Who's that in the shadows ? by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Dark Times Ahead by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riga, Latvia*
People lining up to touch the Bremen musicians by StefanGeselePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Rays by Flavio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, France*
Strasbourg XV-1.jpg by Michaël SCHRADER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nagoya, Japan*
Niomon Dori by David Panevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Timisoara, Romania*
Another black and white night by Ewald Gruescu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *Cape Town, South Korea*
> Rays by Flavio, on Flickr


South Africa 

nice pic BTW


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Naderende storm by Harro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
A touch of Sunlight by nauticalnancy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
L3151862 by oliveplum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Comprobando mapas... by John LaMotte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Biogradska gora lake, Montenegro*
Lake of the time by Alessandro Forni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
VANCOUVER JULY 12, 2016. Coal harbor and surrounding residential towers at rainy day. Black and white by Olesya Baron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Harbour by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
Mandir, Mumbai City by Hugh Mitton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Photographing Milan (Taking Off From Linate Airport) by Bernardo Ricci Armani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Late night Zagreb by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Marco Klein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Basilique Notre Dame de Fourvière by Hellodelyon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Cityscape in bw by ioanna papanikolaou DSC_0151_2205 by ARTbyJWP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_9667 黑白-编辑 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Reciclador improvisado by Pablo Gabriel Mendoza Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur 15 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by Sergio Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sao Paulo - Brazil by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150408_0363M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Glasgow, Scotland*
Rush Hour by Gary Ellis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Tower One x Philamlife Tower by April Manaloto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Wet night in Madrid 2. by f22photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Puerto Madero in B&W by Silver Nicte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Brooklyn Days by Puértolas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
View from Basilica of the Rosary, Lourdes by amgirl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok riverside by Reijo Kettunen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto in Black & White by John Dorosiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Street walk session 7-1-16 pic22 by Frank G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
2016-06-21 16.27.00 by Jeremy Mularella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Ipanema by Simon Taal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Towards Infinity by Tarek Anam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people #leshalles #lacanopee by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, 2016 by Joshua Wu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
_DSF2940 by Gareth Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
- Wet Catwalk - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta, Malta - Victoria Gate - explored 22 September 2016 by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Quai au Bois à Brûler by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_8822 by Laith Shanshal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Puente de la Libertad by Guillermo Relaño, on Flickr


----------



## Guajojó (Oct 16, 2015)

*Happy dog*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Silhouettes by nastyakor1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Myrdalsvatnet by scarburgiceras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Io e la teiera in vetrina by Antonio Gallo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Seal Lion, South Australia by Simon Phelps, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wilmot, OH - US*


wilmot, ohio by lance apple, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petra - Jordan*


Desfiladero de El Siq. (Petra, Jordania) by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai*


Everyone 's watching | Ganesh Visarjan series | Chennai Foreshore estate 2016 by Vijayaraj PS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bourg en Bresse - France*


Brou dans la brume by Regarde là-bas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lin Ze Xu by Markus Sander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Saxony - Germany*


Crusing along by ashokboghani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal
*

Sognando Rio by federico marrangoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


fenetres by FP Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Un moment de solitude by FP Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool bay - UK*


farewell by vasili f, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuscany - Italy*


Chapiteau baroque by FP Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Art*


tentation by FP Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


This Light, Which Does Not Strictly Exist by Andreas Fusser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia : Chiostro della Trinità - 26 by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monteleva - Spain*


Simple lovely ......... by Eugenio Rojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Untitled by Nico van Malssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Despues de amanecer by Jose Manuel Ros Jurado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zatton - Croatia*


Dreamland by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spiekeroog - Germany*


Exodus by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Morocco*


Dune by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aburra Valley - Colombia*


Aburrá Valley- Antioquia-Colombia by Iván D Castrillón E, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles*


Last Light of Day by David Ingraham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


... by Eva P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santander - Spain*


Faro de Cabo Mayor by Eugenio Rojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dark Ages by Vesa Pihanurmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
JBCC by Mohammad Raqib Iskandar Zulkifli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Skyline of Bangkok, Thailand by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC9617 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
BOSE building by José Miguel S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, gatufoto by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Notas de Extramuros 1609_00x by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
street scene by Philippe Roland Wüst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
The eagles of Rio by Simon Taal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
A view from across the Hudson by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
street in paris #paris #france #sonyimages #nex5r #blackandwhite #ig_photooftheday #eiffeltower #pictureoftheday #photooftheday #photography #streetphotography #nofilter #sunkissed #streetphotographybnw by kitschphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Oyster Smile by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Yuri Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
DSCF2507 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Humour ! by Michel Jean Louis DAVID, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj al Arab, Study II, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki at Night by sugiro15, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Mihaly Ivany, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sturgis - US*


"la strada sbagliata pare sempre la più ragionevole" by richard pomella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Graveyard by Lux Obscura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Dalmatostrich by Lau Barba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest - The Old Man 17_08_16 by Alessandro Dozer Fondaco, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*São Paulo | Brazil*


Globo Golpista by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ubstein - Norway*


Utstein kloster... - D8B_8997 by Viggo Johansen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melasti Beach - Indonesia*


Melasti Waterfall by farizun amrod, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong Bay - Vietnam*


Dragon Teeth by Rob Dweck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


no time cannot erase by Anna Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York (Brooklyn near the Williamsburg Bridge) by Peter Woodentop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


direct contact... by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chenonceau - France*


Evening light by christian GRELARD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le casque blanc by Chevalier Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


Face à face by Chevalier Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Shanghai by Jakub 90s Pyrdek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Firenze - HDR by Giuseppe Compagno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Treviso - Italy*


Treviso, città d'acque. by Amos Basso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orchha am Morgen - India*


INDIEN, in Orchha am Morgen , Betwa-Fluss und Chattris, 14053/6897 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pinggan - Indonesia*


The God Rays by Eggy Sayoga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Street Paris by Loic Baquet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste - Italy*


Trieste's girls by @ntomarto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Basinato - Italy
*

Sacra di San Michele dal Colle Braida © Nicola Roggero by Nicola Roggero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Mr. Churchill going to parliament by Edmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hey dad, tell me one more story by Michel Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Abstract Section by Paul Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Delhi*


Agrasen ki Baoli. Stepwell. New Delhi. by CWMPFB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


Moorfields Railway Station Approach by pjfchad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brno - Czech Republic*


Brno, 2016 by Richard Prochazka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dogubayazit, Ishak Pasha - Turkey*


Turkey, Dogubayazit, Ishak Pasha Palace by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Strange placE by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


an empty stage by giancarlo, italy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Riflessi by photopier.it, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Smewhere in China*


歐江 by glenn hsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
IMG_5802 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Market and Fourth by Jim Watkins Street Photography Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
P1000741 by denn22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSCF5226 by Peter Ghita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
MASP - Sao Paulo by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Avenida Madero, Mexico City. December, 2015. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Untitled by Sven Michael Golimowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. 2015. by Jose Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Luzes da cidade by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
≡ All, Save One. by Tomošius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln *


Dimensions by Andrea Lanzilli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


no where to go by lorenzo bini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


warriors of carpe diem by lorenzo bini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sussex – UK*


One man and his dog newhaven beach sussex UK by heather buckley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Holy Island – UK*


A great morning with friends... by Philip Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York Night by Geoff Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Về đâu!? Where to go? by Vũ Hân, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grasse – France*


In Praise of Slow Cities by Lumenoid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Summer-ho by Peter Warne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey bay Aquarium – US*


Jellyfish by Ross Pollack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia*


Deserted City by Ross Pollack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Change Alley Aerial Plaza by Ross Pollack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


St. Nicholas church by FotoBob#, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Visitors by Michel Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Surma River – Bangladesh*


TRADITIONAL BOAT RACE IN SURMA RIVER. by Fakrul Islam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kuwait*


the return by Al Mawash Hani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Langtang – Nepal*


Returning by nokkie1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka – Bangladesh*


the episode of returning to nothingness by Asif Rahman Porosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charlotte – US*


Stars in the City by PaintedWorksByKB.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calabarzon – Philippines*


indulgence opportunities and distant storms... by Ioannis Lelakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona skyline 2 by André Delhaye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
DSC02185 by Marco Rilli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
. by Stéphane Dégremont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Nose by John Beeching, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Dan Kenemore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Slugs bay, Malta*
Slugs Bay by Antonio Gouveia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Respect for Zinneke by a.m.a. (alb_yester), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa - Dubai by Dean Packer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, France*
IMG_2600 by mhorell14, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest - Bubi Bike Sharing 17_08_16 by Alessandro Dozer Fondaco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
A tired traveler in Monte Carlo 👶💤 #montecarlo #monaco #motherandchild #blackandwhite #monochrome by Bob Cullinan Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_6463 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Ontario!!! by alex thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund by steven white, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xiamen, China*
Xiamen-026.jpg by brenroy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
expensive yet worthy... by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Dark Times Ahead by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamilton, Canada*
New LRT model at Hamilton City Hall by Brian Copeland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Napoli, Italy*
(Hold The Line) by Robbie McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Just looking in by Dhr. Samuel Bamford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Meet You By The Bikes by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Pasividad gubernamental by Hans Hermosilla Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Waterfront - Canada by Julien Schroder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
The Royal Mile by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kotor, Montenegro*
The dark side by Seif Alaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nassau, Bahamas*
Bailou Hill Road by Aaron van Dorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Stairs at night BW by Dino Barsic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
0108 by Petra Bäumert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon-ESC_0074 by Arno C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Aristotelous square in black and white by ioanna papanikolaou CSC_2026 by ARTbyJWP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Thong Lo - Bangkok by John Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Sola por la noche by Luis Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona skyline 3 by André Delhaye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Balls of Broadmead by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Gateway Into Iran (II) by Mohammad Rafiee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Life in Motion - Midnight Action... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Chegadas e partidas by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami Modern Architecture 2 by Gregory Urbano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Sevilla streets: reflections and symmetry by Eduardo A. Ponce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
Plaza de Armas Old San Juan by Jose Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Niagara falls, U.S.A.*
DSC00265 - American & Bridal Veil Falls by Syed HJ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
The World is like a Big Panda by Thomas Leuther, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool and the River Mersey. by PRA Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago skyline by Tim Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
DOHA by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Central by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Street by Jordan Barab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Matías Aros Marzá, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


Essere fragile/ essere forte. by marc boniolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Luces y sombras... by Víctor Manuel Chacón Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Deserted train station before dawn. #station #b&w #bologna by Fabio Ficola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paston*


November Night by Paul Benns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Untitled by Nico van Malssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Crash Site by Denis Van Linden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol*


The Clifton suspension bridge by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hereford - UK*


Elgar looking on Hereford Cathedral by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Munich after sunset: in the darkest hours of the night.... by F.R. L., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Church of the blue Christ by Denis Van Linden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Soul-searching by Hervé Simon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Salon de la mariée 2015 by Cédric CHIODINI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Le désespoir (Ré-édition) by Alain ♥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Bianca Nieves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey, CA - US*


Swinging into Dusk by Steve Holsonback, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Untitled by ati sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Sunday service by Chris Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey by Alfonso -Poncho- Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150711_0112D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Speed of light by Erick Guzmán Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
métropolitain by Roman Belenya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm silhouette. by Andréas Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Nightlife by Greg Trumper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Foto 16 by Gabriel Reboredo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Arch Street Buildings by Vince Young, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona skyline by André Delhaye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Music in the street by Emanuele Spano', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Entrer dans la course Qui d'entre vous à déjà prit le rond point de l'étoile en voiture?! Petite sortie de bon matin avec @cassandre_pics et @loic.hoareau Bon Dimanche 😉😗 #ig_france #IgersParis #igersfrance #paris #topparisphoto #visitpa by Clément Mounigant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
DF/Mexico by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
architectural forms and movements, renovation, San Marco, Venice, Italy, Nikon D40, Sigma 18-50mm EX DC MACRO, 10.21.16 by steve aimone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Art *


Canceled by Jose Vazquez [wonso], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestur - Iceland*


Hvítserkur at afternoon (some previous work, B-side) by PAk DocK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lubeck - Germany*


Lubeck, old city by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quetzaltenango - Guatemala*


Santa María Volcano, Quetzaltenango, Guatemala by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ángel de la Independencia by G. Emmanuel Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Path‽‽ by The One-Eyed King, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset - UK*


Cove B&W by David Rosen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Possibilities by Ruy Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada - Spain*


ya volvemos a casa by José María Abarca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Bolt Sculpture by Robert Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterrey - Mexico*


MTY_aereal_view_48 by Pavel Vorobiev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poitiers - France*


Hôtel de Ville de Poitiers by Ihagee86, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Waiting by Arpan Dandapat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Aereas - 008.jpg by carlosant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taormina - Italy*


Greek Amphitheater, Taormina, Sicily by Nina Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riomalo - Spain*


The old chapel by Alfredo Oliva Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groningen *


La Liberte Groningen by Remo Sloof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges*


Architecture - Tour d'observation Bruges by Guillaume Laloux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Swansea, U.K.*
Look at the sun by Cloud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
View of Ottawa, Ontario from the "des Chaudières" Bridge in Gatineau, Québec. by Classicpixel (Eric Galton) Photography Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
"Plaza Mayor" Madrid "Gómez de Mora" Rascacielos de Cava alta by Vicente Camarasa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by night.jpg by Gerard P..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nairobi national park, Kenya*
Nairobi National Park by G.S. Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colombo, Sri Lanca*
Gale Face Green monocrome by Mads Goddiksen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
SP na rua by ideasGraves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
- IN EXPLORE- Lobo de mar- Sea lion by Ignacio Larre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
SAM_0238 by PSYGMON 7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Witte Huis - Rotterdam by bram kool, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
skyscrapers by ariannavitarella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Nubes. by Juan Pablo Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Police Street, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago, Illinois. July, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia by PhillymanPete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Old and New Boston [99/366] by Tim Sackton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
West Bay Skyline by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Dean Packer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Quartier de la Défense by Yankam Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Regards sur Paris, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples*


Accordion player by Benoit Vadrouille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Puente sobre el Dordoña by Francisco Ferrándiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Romainmotier - Switzerland*


Abbatiale de Romainmôtier by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sad! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fez - Morocco*


Palpitares en el Zoco. Gente de Fes by Oscar Roberto Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0238 by Miriana Stumpf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Miniature III by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Markthalle_bw by Ralf Westermann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belmar, NJ - US*


NJ Transit Belmar 1 by Kevin R Burkitt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


You shall Not Pass! (Explored Jul 15, 2016) by . Gary Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Brevent - France*


Le Brévent by Christian Robakowsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mohave, CA - US*


Long train near Mohave, California USA by Chris van Kan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alkmaar - Netherlands*


De Waag by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brush Island - Australia*


The Boiler - Brush Island by Tony Brown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arles - France*


SDIM2523 Arles, Saint Trophime Cloister, 12c : Explore by Jean-Pierre Le Marechal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


También hay luz en los días más oscuros. by Jesus GAG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Metallica Fog by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Alba di lampi - sunrise of lightning by antonina orlando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairfax - US*


Chantilly VA - Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center - Space Shuttle Enterprise OV-101 09 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Willie L. Brown, Jr. Bridge by Matias Negrete-Pincetic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spain*


Reflejos en Niemeyer by Nieves G. Novel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Taipei, Taiwan*


Zhongshan District, Taipei by 康書翊, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quebec, Canada*


Happy Friday to All by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Teruel, Spain*


Teruel a ras de suelo / Teruel at ground level by heque baeza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Keelung City, Taiwan*


Keelung City, Taiwan by 康書翊, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Puerto de La Libertad, El Salvador*


EDU by Edu Domínguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Torino - Italy*


Torino - Italy by Eleonora Albasi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Italy*


L1006065 Organista di San Miniato (Leica Monochrom Summilux 75mm ASPH) by Paolo Viviani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*unknown*


Retratos by montse cascales, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*


Plaza de España 1 by Cristóbal M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Minnesota Twins, Minneapolis, United States*


Minnesota Twins, Minneapolis, United States by Lars Rollberg, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Miami, Florida, USA*


View of downtown Miami, Florida, USA / The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leon, Spain*


El momento decisivo [Explored] by David Santaolalla, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kestrel*


Off to Hunt by Andrew Wakefield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Italy*


suspicious guy by Camillo Torrisi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stuttgart, Germany*


The Chairoplane by Tim RT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Bengal*


West Bengal by Daniele Romagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*


grazie! by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*the night bus*


l'autobus di notte by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*National Park in California*


Trees of wisdom by Gaurav Agrawal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao, Spain*


Museo Guggenheim by Javi GJ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Kowloon City Ferry Pier by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queensland - Australia*


IMG_7103 by Crispin Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Asia*


DUN_8631_BW by Sasin Tipchai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edingburgh - UK*


Umbrellas In The Mist.. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
companionship by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chongqing – China*


Chongqing by Li Yangzao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmigham - UK*


Untitled by Dean Holland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec*


Happy Friday to All by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pompei - Italy*


Pompei Igor Mitoraj by Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
En la Plaza Mayor by Héctor Gómez Herrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gent – Belgium*


Spiderlamp by Franz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pier.... by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Girls Formation (Lima, Peru. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles – US*


that sign. hollywood, ca. 2016. by eyetwist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uttar Pradeh - India*


Life... by Rakesh JV, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath – UK*


Bath Abbey by jdl1963, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Glasgow, Scotland*
Buchanan Street, Glasgow by sav74, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Casale - Italy


Vetrina by photopier.it, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bournemouth - UK*


Jellyfish floating by in the sky !! by Nick Leonard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


la ribeira by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
In the Shade. by Lens Cap Tim Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sonoma coast, CA - US*


Sin Titulo by Laurence , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia's skyscrapers by Federico Scotto d'Antuono, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


Oregon fisherman by Laëtitia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Columbus by Sarah_Brigham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Frozen City by Dan Fleury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

La Estructura - The Structure by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
~ Dubai Marina view from The Palm ~ Explored on 27/10/2016 ~ by Chirag Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, Bir Hakeim by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berne canton - Switzerland*


Please Come In! by LeWelsch Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Manifestation Assemblée nationale by Aurelien Chevalier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Haarzuilens NL - Kasteel de Haar 07 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Y3122.Lăng Minh mạng.Huế.0714 by LONG NGUYEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Mayakovskaya Metro Station - Moscow by Simone Della Fornace, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotland - UK
*

bridge of reflection by GJ Duncan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corsica - France*


Time for Sundowners: Agosta Plage Corsica France by Kangaroobie..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


Etretat by Brigitte Chanson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Changing Hours by Vesa Pihanurmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asturias - Spain*


Asturias. by María Rico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Don't startle the gorilla ! by Howard White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa, Dubai by Glen Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis (Athens), Greece*
Acropolis, Athens, Greece by Nikos Roccos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pau, France*
Rue de Pau, France by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest parliament by Paula Ramiro Izcaray, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Saigon, Vietnam

Look Here! by Dinozauw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bhumibol bridge (Bangkok), Thailand*
Bhumibol Bridge by Amarate Tansawet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colombo, Sri Lanca*
Nightlife at Colombo by theLabib08, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Metropolis. by Wilickers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
The Bangkok Skyline by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyongyang, North Korea*
Kaesong - RPD Corea by pirindao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Reflection by Victor Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*El Paso (Texas), U.S.A.*
Behind The Lines Is A City by Barbara McCourt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
台北 市民大道 Civic Boulevard, Taipei City by Tom Tu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Men in the Moon by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
Liège Guillemins Railway Station - Platform 1 by f22photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by Amanda Kowalski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Normalising the traffic near Alexander Nevsky Cathedral @ Sofia, Bulgaria by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
Anticipation. by Barry Lowman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
The River City - Brisbane by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Promenade by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Alone in the morning mist by AMJ STREETS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ghana*


Beautiful Game Ghana by Mark Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lagos - Nigeria*


Lagos by Mark Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town*


Don't Walk - Cape Town by Mark Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


La Defense by Mark Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


cologne sewerage - chandelier hall by • Oliver Stanschus •, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Otago - New Zealand*


Two Bridges / Alexandra / Central Otago / NZ by Matt McCutcheon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


En piedra (I) by aurora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


pasion by Jose Manuel Cruz Leal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lancaster*


Judge's Lodgings by Nigel Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai* 


The Bund by Leopold Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Usine de la cellulose à St Gaudens by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death Valley - US*


Death Valley Sand Dunes & Moon Explore # 272 by imagejoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


borderline art. different by borderline Art, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Ivan_sl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Betchat - France*


Eglise de Betchat, 09 by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lescuns - France*


RIP... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


20151227_110558_1-200 sec at f - 7.1_70 mm_B&W by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Scarboro Pond by Dana Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


In the eye of the tornado by The Green Album, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong
*

Untitled by Kunotoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alessandria - Italy*


Alessandria by Valt3r Rav3ra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester - UK*


Distraction by Baz Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alessandria - Italy*


Alessandria by Valt3r Rav3ra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Shields - UK*


Conversation Piece by Ed Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


fantasma by mattia zanet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Untitled by Kunotoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Harpers Ferry, WV - US*


Weekend at Harpers Ferry, WV by Louie Liu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coventry City*


Light Trails by stefon cox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wall of Clocks by Con Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire - UK*


Over The Bridge by Nigel Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Moscow Life ! by Mark Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algorta - Spain*


Puerto Viejo de Algorta, y el cielo se rompió en pedazos by Carlos Olmedillas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Houston*


Speed Bus by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


DSCF0842 by Nelson de Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Libes - Ireland*


20150823_115148_1-125 sec at f - 6.3_50 mm_B&W by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guelders - Netherlands*


Walterbos complex l : Explore by Eddy Blokhuis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Rochelle - France*


La Rochelle by antoine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Observadores observados by Víctor Usieto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Bassin Takis by Paver Klee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit
*

Supermoon, Detroit by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - France*


Saint Malo France by Corot Classical Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2008-12-10 Time No 2 - Final 12-22-2008 by Cole Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


life forms by alexcoitus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


Untitled by alexcoitus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


Untitled by alexcoitus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


-------- by andres bahamondes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol*


Coniglio a Cavallo by Carlo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


your`ll never walk alone by Fotoristin - blick.kontakt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Into the myst by Joao Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


untitled-246.jpg by Alan Shapiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Leuchtende Leiter, in beschwingtem Zustand! Glowing lines by Klaus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Tuebinger Dachlandschaft by Klaus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Singapour by Alex Deck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
searching for Pokemon ? by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151004_1107D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
EMP_20161029_034.jpg by Eduardo Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
... but I’ll know my song well before I start singin’ ... by Emanuele Vercesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid black and white by diana andreea dragoman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Travel end by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
. by FelipeI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan in black and white by Alex Aimé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
City of Lights by Lucas Marcomini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Horse riders 1115020 by rebwar fatah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
View from Roof of Fontego dei Tedeschi | Venice Veneto Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
vacanza di lusso - luxury holiday by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Beware of the..master! by Manu Sibret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC00441 by Neechi Mosha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Εθνική Βιβλιοθήκη by Οδοιπόρος, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chapelle St. Pancrasse (Digne-les-Bains), France*
_DSC2065-2 by Yves CLARA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, France*
600 ans, et toujours là ! by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tonquedec, France*
Château de Tonquedec dans les Côtes d'Armor (France Bretagne). by Stéphane Pareige, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Tino Günther, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St.-Remy-De-Provence, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Van Gogh Chamber by Angelo Domini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zürich, Switzerland*


/i\ by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zeeland, Netherlands*


Beach-life by Rene de Bruijn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*India*


kolkata by Daniele Romagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


Wait!! by Rene de Bruijn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shibuya,Tokyo*


Untitled by Tatsuo Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pembrokeshire County, Wales, United Kingdom*


The refinery by Andy Bennett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Callanish, Scotland*


To the sky by MNP[FR], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castello di Andria, Puglia*


Castel del Monte by Angelo Cesta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Happisburgh, England*


Break by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Lviv, Ukraine*









http://anderver.livejournal.com


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


JOE SPEEDBOOT by bert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Pixels of Copacabana - 10 by Bruno Kaiuca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Thick-tailed Gecko 154 3718 by Ken Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao*


Zubizuri by franysuviola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cormorants by kencrebbin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orgaz - Spain*


Orgaz, arco de Belén by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknownplace*


Looking Out by Colin Bates, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


West End Sunset. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Contrast by Martin Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


happy halloween by Wolf Ademeit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wien*


My Train Set by Valerio Santagostino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cayo Largo - Cuba*


Grouper And Friends - Cayo Largo, Cuba by Mike D'Errico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dyana by Hatta Patria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


French Senate from the other side ! by Fabien ROUIRE (Using albums !), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Time to reflect by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


stockholm stadsbibliotek by Stéphane Tramoni, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC_0496 by micha.b, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Confucious by Jonathan Farrimond, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, California, US

El Prado Arcade by Roy Mukogawa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

The not so straight path by Roy Mukogawa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vik – Iceland*


Mon ami Robert au travail - Vik - Explored by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Java*


Bale kambang, East java 2 by Yusup Yogaswara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite, CA – US*


Hiker on Taft Point, Yosemite NP by tr0mbley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville – Spain*


Transparencias by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra – India*


Welcome | Taj mahal,Agra,India. by Vijayaraj PS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wonokitri – Indonesia*


God and His Temple by Collin Key, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong, China by Pascal Riben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varigotti – Italy*


Varigotti - Mareggiata by gianpiero secco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*



skyline under the bridge by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Philippines*


Turtle. Rays. by Norbert Trewin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


the race is on by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Artist Point by Woody Hoyle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dolomites – Italy*


mysterious summit by Josef Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arbas del Puerto – Spain*


Colegiata de Santa María de Arbas by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ostsee by Klaus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


Fishman 2 by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Praia Vermelha em P&B - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cahors - France*


Valentré Bridge #explore by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Verglas 2 by Nicolas Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Where did you go? by Thomas Frejek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Trams Rush Me By.... - Darren Backx Photography by Darren Backx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aquitaine - France*


Pleine lune sur le chenal by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


2016_04_12C-22 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


2016_04_11S-10 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lecco - Italy*


Besanino by daniele coppola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


2016_04_11C-8 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Open House Weekend - The Royal Courts of Justice by eliza8065, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sintra - Portugal*


Tormenta by Iban López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Omes - Norway*


Urnes Stabkirche by Franz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Morocco*


Mirage: Surfing Girls On A Echo Vehicle by Jyoti Chandra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Tram to Magna Plaza @ Amsterdam by Paul Hoogeveen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Camouflage by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo - Spain*


Culis monumentalibus by Santiago Atienza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto de La Cruz - Spain*


Martiánez by Santiago Atienza, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Brutalism by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

crossfire by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSC_8787_LR4 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
EMP_20161029_034.jpg by Eduardo Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Torres Kio - Madrid by Ivan Ferrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Ermesjo_XPro1_Uranienborg by Dag Ermesjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
fused by Gall Freitas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Downtown Chicago by Matthew Dennie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Cours du Commerce Saint-André (Paris, France) by sebastienms, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
in the park by YB M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
In Gondola by Michele Di lella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
In Poseidon's power by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
P31-2016- 033 by Liane Finch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by the crazy french man, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias, Valencia, España*


The black city by Anto Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*


Webs of life (Explored) by elle jimmy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amana, Iowa*


Amana, Iowa by brian moore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


_MG_4117ZW by Danny De Backer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bow River Bow Valley Park*


Bow River Bow Valley Park by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Camins Al Grao, Valencia, Valencia*


The next future by Anto Camacho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo, Spain*


Toledo by Mariano Belmar, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Clandestine meeting*


Clandestine meeting. by Anthony Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*


Aqua - Valencia by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nepal*


Vally to the tip of the world by Cody Waldon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sounds of the suburbs*


Sounds of the suburbs (explored) by Manuel Aragón, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chameleon*


Chameleon by H Leeuwenburgh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin III by Christiane Grosskopf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Explored by Well-Bred Kannan (WBK Photography), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iowa, US*


The home of Quality Bread by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salt Lake City, Utah*


Memory Grove by arbyreed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Priano, Genoa, Liguria*


11 floor staircase 2015-09-19 184146 b3+t BW SEP by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*


end of journey by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


Basilica S.Pio X by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palacio, Madrid, Spain*


closer by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Argiberri by urtaur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Fernsehturm by CROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quetzaltenango - Guatemala*


Santa María Volcano, Quetzaltenango, Guatemala by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asturias - Spain*


Hace muchos, muchos años Many, many years ago by Emilio Angel Hevia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albaicin - Spain*


Y ahora que haremos EXPLORE Gracias!! (Es lluvia, mucha lluvia) by Jose Manuel mazintosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monte Hermoso - Argentina*


Los Pescadores by Gustavo Ciancio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pipera - Romania*


you raise me up by Garlesteanu Cosmin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Véndelo..P6300344f by AndresyCesar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vita da cani.... by sandro mori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asturias - Spain*


El Castro. B&N by Jesús Portal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


. by Nicolò Panzeri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany - Italy*


Massa Marittima - Toscana B&W + HDR by Diego Guidone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Illusion*


Illusion (Explore) by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*


I let my feet lead me / another day gone by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


Light Traffic by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Elegance*


Elegance by sophiaspurgin, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseille, France*


week end  by J2MC, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peak District, England*


"There she stood, a lonely tree, arms outstretched to the sky we see" sorry folks, I got lost in the moment then. by Ian Emerson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fayette, Pennsylvania, United States*


Meadow Run Cascades - monochrome by James Baron, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Pentagon by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rambagh, Jaipur, Rajasthan*


The auto rickshaw in jaipur by sibtain shahidi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fushansuo, Shandong, China*


Observation by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roma, Italy*


Stairway by Anthony Santapaola, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Winter in Moscow*


Winter in Moscow by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fence*


Fence by Junichi Hakoyama, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseille, France*


Travelling in Marseille !! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
IMG_8778 by Nick Kiselev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
México City long exposure fuji x100t by guillermo gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Upstairs to Sweden by Jens Meier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Student Day Of Protest by Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
east by Kadir Celep, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Av Rio Branco em obras para o VLT by José Roitberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
spires by Roberto Saltori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Sandor Kovacs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Moving People by Salvatore Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Musée d'Orsay by Emilio Sancho Andrés, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Shard by Alec Hickman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
(obligatory) Gondola (photo) by Oliver Degabriele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Popeye village, Malta*
Malta (film, black and white) 2014 by Daria Loshakova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels life by Olivier Degrande, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Back from Dubaï by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandroupolis, Greece*
untitled by Vasili Bakalos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain bridge by piotr pawelczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aigues-Mortes, France*
Tour de Constance - Aigues Mortes by dvalinlegris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
STREET LYON by Emmanuel Domps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grand Canyon, U.S.A.*
Grand Canyon 013 by Marco Petroi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
Rome B&W by matwolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Ontario!!! by alex thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Lausanne city, Switzerland by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Belo Horizonte 10 by Gall Freitas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kandovan, Iran*
Kandovan by peyman azimi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nicosia, Cyprus*
Nicosia, Cyprus. by Alaa Benz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Palácio da Alvorada, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
Krakow #2 by Babarczi Réka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Sunset over Brisbane (river) by Josselin Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
L3152078 by oliveplum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Seriously Tandem by Vanessa Doban, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Timisoara, Romania*
Timisoara by Lucian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Tamar Park by James Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Canaveral, U.S.A.*
Jetty and a Fishing pier. (Rompeolas y muelle). by Samuel Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Stairs at night BW by Dino Barsic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Süleymaniye Mosque | Istanbul, Turkey | August 2014 by Paul David Gibson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
12102016-DSCF1284.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Odeon of Herodes Atticus by Georgina ♡, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
1R8A4892 by Johnny [Shakedown], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami Modern Architecture 2 by Gregory Urbano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Golden hour in black and white by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
In Time by Anthony Presley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
~ Dubai Marina view from The Palm ~ Explored on 27/10/2016 ~ by Chirag Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
By looking in the restaurant by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSCF0113 by anson7e, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Korea*


도담삼봉c-3 by Seungjin Song, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by gianclaudio curia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


" Lili ( la dame au chapeau) by Nans....974, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Korea*


20160803-_SSJ4440 by Seungjin Song, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L'homme et les montagnes by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The other side of the bridge by susan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Korea*


DSC8464 by Seungjin Song, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teotihuacan – Mexico*


teotihuacan by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes*


Nantes Castle, Nantes - France by BN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puglia – Italy*


stile libero by Antonio Perrone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

helsinki


Sibelius Denkmal(Helsinki) by Klaus Müller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester*


Everything is a diversion... by Leopold Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Greece


Theodore Kolokotronis. Nauplion by Theseus Troizinian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A sad rainy afternoon by AMJ STREETS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


en su memoria (II) by Raúl Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Dancing Silhouettes by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Shanghai waterfront by Leopold Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribadeo - Spain*


Un mundo por descubrir delante de sus ojos by Juan Juanatey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Museo de Arte Latinoamericano de Buenos Aires-Muestra Rindete a la Paz-Yoko Ono by eduardo vazquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Summer, now! by AMJ STREETS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


In the mist by AMJ STREETS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


Sennen Cove by Juan Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Towards the darkness by Michel Joffres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Última salida by Víctor Arufe Giráldez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coruña - Spain*


Torre blanco y negro copia 3 by Víctor Arufe Giráldez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


optical illusion by ♥Adriënne - mostly OFF, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


14072016-14072016-DSC_3295-1-5 by Jean Bernard Hames, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Towards Salt Springs Island by Michel Joffres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porta ******


Roman lines by AMJ STREETS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trier*


Ghost~Town~Trier by AMJ STREETS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
bridge by achresis khora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavic, Iceland*
Reykjavic by Judith Yeats, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*


The Tracker by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tehran, Iran*


place in the sun by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Hamburg Harbour City by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*East Point, Prince Edward Island, Canada*


Phare de East Point, PEI by Jean C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Northumberland, England*


Illuminated by Billy Currie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*


Valencia by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

... mosaic ... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


20131025_6 by Joao Adriano Cortes de Matos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Staple city nights*


Staple city nights by sophiaspurgin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bispebjerg, Copenhagen, Denmark*


Let there be light by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*like a rolling stone*


like a rolling stone by LT. Z, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Martigues, France*


Martigues by niKo SnOOze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Queen's House, Greenwich, London*


Tulip Staircase by sophiaspurgin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*


Düsseldorf Medienhafen by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fisherman's Wharf, San Francisco, California*


Cable Car in BW by florence delacourt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kissonerga, Paphos District, Cyprus*


Abandoned --------> by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Morning*


Morning by urban-stories, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotherbaum, Hamburg, Germany*


Lonely on the platform by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leeds reflecting*

Leeds reflecting by INLINE (FUJI) PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*peace to you*


peace to you by Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Zadar street, Croatia*

Zadar Kalelarga by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*Barueri - Brazil*


Bethaville by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chapman Peak Drive – South Africa*


Chapmans Peak Drive by paolo g monti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Korea*


DSC_5996 by Seungjin Song, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urbasa – Spain*


THE SHELTER by Iñaki Bolumburu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Korea*


_DSC8297 by Seungjin Song, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town *


Cape Town by paolo g monti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torres del Paine – Chile*


Kingdom by Loscar Numael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bombo – Australia*


Bombo with Mammatus by Yusup Yogaswara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Il Carmine by Matteo Campodonico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stetind – Norway*


Stetind, Norway - Fuji Acros 100 by Magnus Joensson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ariege – France*


SAINT-GIRONS sur le Salat, Capitale du Couserans (Ariège) by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


..se piove, bisogna nuotare.. by NADIA CIANELLI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


e perché a volte negli occhi si ferma un sogno by andrea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veneto - Italy*


A damp, drizzly November by Robyn Hooz (away), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Itálica by Elizabeth Padilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scanno - Italy*


scalinatella / steps by ernesto scarponi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Spain*


La Negrilla by Teresa Esteban, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Experiment in B. & W. - Libero nell'aria by Bartolo ©, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valladolid - Spain*


...el reflejo de una misma... by Garbándaras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_ Ponte del Diavolo _ by Chiara Vitellozzi Fotografie | NuageDeNuit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by rober0009, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lección 16 de fotografía: ¡No seas camello! by Agustín Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malaga - Spain*


La Catedral de Málaga: otra visión by José Manuel Blanco Manrique, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


fly by bayramoon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palermo - Italy*


su e giù per cefalù by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Piedmont*


Per le strade del borgo by Ferruccio Zanone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


una panchina per amico... by Giorgio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


abran paso by Sebastian Miquel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eupilio - Italy*


Running by Michele Nespoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso - Chile*


Untitled by Nicole A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Spirito - Italy*


senza passato by francesco melchionda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


El alma de la protesta by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


_MG_4004 by andrea creativi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


15012016-DSC_7881-1-2 by Jean Bernard Hames, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tivoli – Italy*


touch & go by Antonio Perrone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death valley – US*


Love + Death by Blake Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Syracuse – Italy*


#3384 by Matteo Malisani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Silky fields by ilias varelas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Korea*


_SSJ0382 by Seungjin Song, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Incoming by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Untitled by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Skyline by Victor JZavala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
#Stockholm #streetphotography #ship #port #blackandwhiteisworththefight by YUBO HOU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Central at night... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Black by Isabelle Corrêa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Queensboro Bridge Black and White Reflections by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Parc de la Villette by Mario Montelatici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Eye by NessSlipknot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
The bride is the star for a day! by Happy! - Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
Gozo roof by Dave Trott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Dancing & prancing in the streets by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Mall by Pam_foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waipio valley, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waipio Bay Park by crt.romain, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

The pavilions by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Petite France Strasbourg by Serkan Alay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Ihringen am Kaiserstuhl (Germany-Baden Württemberg ) by Serkan Alay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Freiburg.. by Serkan Alay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abandoned since 10 years ??*


Abandoned since 10 years ?? by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Civiltà Romana by Simone Arati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bursa, Turkey*


. by Tuncay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frascati, Italy*


Discovering the town by Massimiliano Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


For Mey! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liège, Belgium*


Calatrava curves V by jefvandenhoute, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*


Rocket by Fabio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*tunnel*


Untitled by .freeside., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Y.S.L (La défense) by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perspective reflection*


Perspective reflection by BAHADIR KUTLAK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frascati, Lazio, Italy*


Discovering the town by Massimiliano Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


007 by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


Baker Street by Illogical., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St.hanshaugen, Oslo, Norway*


Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Pont de Bir-Hakeim. Paris. France. by Jorge Torrado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fiction*


Fiction by Manita Goh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Galvani, Bologna, Italy*


Open Door by Fabio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sultanahmet, Istanbul, Turkey*


Road to the sea by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Just Passing By.... by pedro alves, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


street art by Adrian Hu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney, Australia

Yashica Electro 35GX by David Williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney, Australia

Just for fun! by Christine Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sydney, Australia

Harbour bridge B&W by Martin Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Delhi, India

The Night Show by Sankha Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

India

Kashmiri Kishti at Dal Lake by Nitish.Gupta, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Delhi, India

B&W Qutub Minar by Weijie~, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Delhi, India

India - Delhi - Qutb Complex - Alai-Darwaza - Backside - 3 B&W by Manfred Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Delhi, India

Delhi Metro by Brennan Browne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Out on the deck by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Far reaching view by N808PV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC7574 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Multiples by Luis A. De Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
crossing paths with nature by Dale Michelsohn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb15 X100_018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague riverside by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Jesus's got a nice view! by Gabrielle Didelon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan Business Area by Michael Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#paris #france #louvre #museum #travel #traveler #traveling #travelphotography #people #architecture #architecturephotography #vacations #funtimes #perspective #world #blackandwhite #pyramid #art #culture by chapaboy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Canary Wharf Station by Max Gor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza outside the train station by fred sun, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*India*


T. Nagar by Guido Gavazzi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boulevard Takeoff*


Boulevard Takeoff by Bill Odle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Made in America*


Made in America by Bill Odle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


IMG_1449.JPG by Esin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boats on the jetty*


Boats on the jetty by Paul Nadin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manchester, Vermont, United States*


tete-beche by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perú - Cuzco*


Perú - Cuzco by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zebras of the Serengeti, Tanzania*


Zebras of the Serengeti by Aaron Baggenstos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scanno, Abruzzo, Italy*


Scanno (AQ) - Abruzzo. by Claudia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portland Head light, Portland, Maine, New England*


Dark clouds by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Palazzo Italia by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Have You Ever Seen A Sadder Looking Dog?*


Have You Ever Seen A Sadder Looking Dog? by Stewart Black, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Italy*


people&art by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tacoma, Washington*


Another Alley by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kansas City, Missouri*


Kansas City From City Market by Bill Odle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Euromastpark - Rotterdam, Netherlands*


Poort by Bozidar Martincic, on Flickr


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

*São Paulo City | Brazil*


São Paulo | SP by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

St. Peter's Square by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

San Pietro --- Explore 7/11/16 by Aránzazu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Rome by Matthew Takata, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Short break by Ondřej Mračný, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

5 by gleby, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Lake Lianvannet by Birger Laine Nymoen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Gamle bybro at dawn by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Minolta Hi Matic 7s by Adrian Stoica, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

20160923_114325 Panorama copy by 2careless, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Ende by Jen v Lenthe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

Soviet empire style and romance are still alive... by &#55357;&#57001;Vitaly Sergeevich, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

Moscow-river in different viewpoint  by &#55357;&#57001;Vitaly Sergeevich, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

city by artur harkov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

Wild In The Streets 2013 by Dennis Zertsalov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

Nizhegorodskaya St by Sergei Pinevich, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Panama

2016-06-20 F/V Oregon at Trident (B&W) (Long Exposure) (2048x1024) by -jon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Panama

Callejeando by Giancarlo Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Panama

Ciudad - _DSC3482 by Elbier Minks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Panama

Paseo dominical by Giancarlo Montenegro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Panama City

Skyline - _DSC2828 by Elbier Minks, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Podchod by Honza Marek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Convergent by .Randy., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


London's Tower Bridge by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


No one's home by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Charles bridge*


Středeční ruch na Karlově mostě by Honza Marek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Teusaquillo by Manolo RH, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southern, Hong Kong*


Hong Kong - Aberdeen by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thun, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*


City of Thun, Switzerland by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
darkness by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Klostergarden, Copenhagen, Denmark*


Dragon's Den by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*exiled to the moon*


exiled to the moon by Kasia Derwinska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
El aventón #cdmx #bicycle #takemehome #city #streetphotography #night of #mexico by Denis Correia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


160408_3779 by Michele Gavazza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Lines #bnw #bnw_society #bnw_life #line #blackandwhite #blacknwhite #black #white #stockholm #igdaily #igers #ig_captures #ig_persia by Farnaz Farhangi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Battery Park City, New York*


New York. Just glance at the sky. by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Como lo hacía mi abuelo (recuerdos invernales). by Franflash, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Collon, Switzerland*


Mont Collon seen from Arolla by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Window Shopping*


Window Shopping by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Prague bridge over the Vltava river*


Praha 4.10.2014 - Nový pražský most přes Vltavu. by Adam Zahrádka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pasteursve, Copenhagen, Denmark*


That Dream of Peace by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Relevo Carioca" - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*unknown*


_MG_2145 by Howard Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest_2 by Jan Tammisto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague*


Praha by Honza Marek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Geneva, Switzerland*


Genève, Ile, Banque Cantonale by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


The stars at night by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sierra Nevada, Spain*


Refuge . Sierra Nevada. by Paul Ainger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sierra de Gata, Spain*


SIERRA DE GATA by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Hotel de l'Europe by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Egypt*


egyptian life by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao*


+ART or INVASION?+ by Alberto Barbarroja, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona – Spain*


This photo has a lot of noise, but I think is a good photo by Juan Carlos Fernandez Fasero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thuringia – Germany*


Trip in Germany by Rosty_K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Legnica – Poland*


Legnica by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Eye contact by Mariusz S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tangermunde – Germany*


Tangermünde Neustädter Tor by Michael Krolop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen*


Askøy bridge by Martin Huddart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


"the center" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Emilia Romagna - Italy*


Sant'Arcangelo di Romagna - DSC02598 by RobyFor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Garda *


Lazise, Oct. 2016 by Luca Cionfoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grenoble - France* 


L'Isère après le grain. Grenoble, août 2015 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bacharach - Germany*


Bacharach by zacke82, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin - Italy*


Turin, p.za Vittorio Veneto, b-w by Fabio Insalaco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biere - France*


The bridge in the fog by christian GRELARD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alquezar - Spain*


Path by Daniel Nebreda Lucea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cantabria - Spain*


SATI-082012_192R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Fisherman by Mopple Labalaine, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

IMG_0911 by Brian Sellars, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Paddington by Matthew Bickham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Velodrome by Michael Hewson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

The Queensferry Crossing by Paul Rose, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

5th avenue Midtown by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Grand Central Station, New York, US

New York - Grand Central Station by micha.b, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Love B&W &#55357;&#56983; #amazing #beauty #beautiful #canon #canon6d #eos6d #sigma #sigmaart #sigma20mm #danielsfotografie #fotocommunity #usa #usa #america #amerika #newyork #superdry #car #streetart #streetphotography #photooftheday #picoftheday #blackandwhit by Daniel Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Javits Center, NYC by Antonio Rosario, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Javits Center, NYC by Antonio Rosario, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

52:500c - Week 43 - Make No Little Plans by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Smithsonian Museum, Washington DC, US

Smithsonian by Tom Williams, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

United State Capitol Building, Washington DC, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/cvjetko/29294893184/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Jefferson Monument, Washington DC, US

3 birds over Jefferson by Kevin Kemmerer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington reflection Pool, Washington DC, US

Washington Monument with the Reflecting Pool on the National Mall in Washington DC in B&W by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

Broad 502 by Hy4head, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

#vaginaguitars by Rob Rovira, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hollywood, California, US

that sign. hollywood, ca. 2016. by eyetwist, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Pedro, California, US

Fuji X-E2 & Voigtlander 40mm F1.4 sc 07 by Jimmy C Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Car show in San Pedro, California, US

Fuji X-E2 & Voigtlander 40mm F1.4 sc 08 by Jimmy C Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Pedro, California, US

Fuji X-E2 & Voigtlander 40mm F1.4 sc 06 by Jimmy C Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sierra de Gata, Spain*


SIERRA DE GATA by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holborn, London, England*


Southbank by Andrew Watt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turkey*


DSCF0043 by anilaydn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sun Star*


Sun Star by Kevin Pilz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*India*


Kolkata - Calcutta by Daniele Romagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Olite, Spain*


Strength by Ana Moto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zürich, Switzerland*


Catwalk by Dan Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Down Under...*


Down Under...[New Blog Article Available][Explored] by Kevin Pilz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Euston, London, England*


Grant Thornton by Andrew Watt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow*


Moscow, 2012 by Emil Gataullin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Izmir, Turkey*


İzmir noire by anilaydn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Light Arrow by sergi escribano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blackfriars Road, London, England*


Southbank window cleaners by Andrew Watt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Coffee Maker [Explored] by Kevin Pilz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pully Vaud - Switzerland*


The Access by Maxime Creative, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


More than 900 churches in Rome ! by Hervé Simon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Une Pose au Musée by stanzy stanzy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


De l'ombre à la lumière by Mehdi Ziani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kerala - India*


In sync | Payipad boat race 2016,Alappuzha,Kerala. by Vijayaraj PS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra - India*


Minar of The Taj Mahal by Sankha Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Working abvove the clouds by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L1002398 by KAWASEMI ＠Kingfisher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haute Savoie - France*


Le Rhône à Seyssel by jc darbon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Sener H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Platamon Castle - Greece*


Platamon's castle by Theodorus Yerarides, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pyongyang* 


Vegas eat your heart out! by andre beyeler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munich, Germany*


Steel and monochrome by *Capture the Moment*, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manarola, Italy*


Manarola by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Georgina ♡, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scotland*


Allans Hill by Derek Gray, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utah, US*


Lonely juniper tree - dead horse point, Utah by Guillaume 📷 DELEBARRE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Queen Street 1, Glasgow, Scotland*


Beware of the Beast by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Formerly....* (Antiguamente....)


Antiguamente.... by JAVIER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Urbanitude*


Urbanitude (3) by Guillaume 📷 DELEBARRE, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Quartier Opéra B&W by O.D Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris,promenade en bord de Seine. by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris,promenade en bord de Seine. by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris,promenade en bord de Seine. by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

#paris #square #fall by chiara de checchi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Routine... (7-11-2016) by Nikos Antonopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Untitled by Tommy F, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Top B&W IMG_7365 by Viv Walker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Untitled by Tommy F, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Untitled by Tommy F, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

B&W glacier Iceland by chas B, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Dyrhólaey lighthouse by Pinto Bruno, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

P1020549 by Guðmundur Róbert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Wet by Rob Blanken, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Colors of Iceland - Black and White by Sizun Eye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Old Lady by DB685, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen*


The right track by Morten Tellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santander - Spain*


Faro de Cabo Mayor by Eugenio Rojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


"Mantenimiento" Barcelona, 1977 (Explore Oct 13, 2016 #210) by Javier Fraile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perugia - Italy*


4 foto dal mercato dell'antiquariato by Nadia D'Agaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


alone alone by Thomas8047, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leipzig *


Train Station by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phoenix - US*


Planes lined up by Brian Just Got Back From..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Texas - US*


February can GO TO HELL!!!!!!!! by Brian Just Got Back From..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Tucson - US*


San Xavier Del Bac Mission (bnw) by Brian Just Got Back From..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
River Life by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Streets of Yerevan, Armenia 2 by Kel Squire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Stroganov Palace on Nevsky Prospekt. St.Petersburg by Ivan Peftiev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
street fountain by 68pence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
cannon soldier by Rupert Ganzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5823 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Old City Hall by Cindy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Street Photos by Anthony Sheardown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Postdamer platz in Berlin by Salvatore Zizi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Terça do Vinil no Rio de Janeiro by TERÇA DO VINIL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Cityscape noir by PhotOrsi by Filippo Orsi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
[run]@barcelona by Tuan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Le voyageur de Milan. by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, Passerelle Léopold-Sédar-Senghor by Olympe T., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Cannon Street shadows by Anna Heath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
The Saxaphone Player by Neil Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Between shadows and lights by Patrick BAUDUIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Feed the rich by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
"Palm on the palm on the palm...... #oceanabeachclub #west14th #thepalm #dubai #uae #igersuae #igersoftheday #beach #sea #skyline #marina #dubaimarina #buildings #architecture #bnw_society #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhiteedit #buildingsofdubai by Clive Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Messene, Greece*
Messenian shadows by Oleg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laragne-Montéglin, France*
094 La Charce by Stéphane LAGARDE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Daniel López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ponte Vecchio (Florence), Italy*
Florence - Ponte Vecchio by Hugovdven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samara, Russia*
Белое и черное / Blanco y Negro / Black and White by Alexey Nakhimov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Metropolis. by Wilickers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arad, Romania*
Str: Metianu Arad Romania #street #romania #arad #black #white #flickr #shot #samsung #picture #photo by Ilinca Francesca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Catedral de la Virgen María de la Concepción Inmaculada by Fernando Delfim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Kearny at Market by Jim Watkins Street Photography Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
052016_Waterfront-1 by Lené Booysen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Leipzig, Germany*
Flughafen Halle / Leipzig by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Chestnut Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Untitled by Lincoln Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
119|365 · Entering the Kunsthal by Erwin van Leeuwen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Talk or Text. by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Slaps by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver, BC, Canada. 2015 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Statue by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Life in Motion - Motion in all directions... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm by Edgaras Vaicikevicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
Driver by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio by goyoxis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Florian Wurzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_003 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Her Little Dog... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Αutumn afternoon.. by Georgios Efstathiou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old Kerkyra town (Kerkyra island), Greece*
Corfu by Marco Funk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito by Clemencecld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Lima en N&B by Jeff-Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
Gaslamp-Street-Session-8 by Roman Castro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
girls will be girls by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_8107 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR160302_0647D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monte Carlo at night by Joe Alcorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, France*
ROMA-Nuit Nice Nov 2016 (80) by Freddy Roma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bern, Switzerland*


Bern by Andreas Liechti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krimml, Salzburg, Austria*


Staircase of water, Krimml Austria by Simon van Ooijen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reykjavik, Reykjavik, Iceland*


Thunderbirds, Hallgrimskirkja Reykjavik Iceland by Simon van Ooijen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Victoria Falls Zimbabwe*


Curtain of water, Victoria Falls Zimbabwe by Simon van Ooijen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*

split by joshyunglee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Niagara Falls*


Untitled by joshyunglee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brighton, United Kingdom*


Brighton - Up For It by Jerry Webb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bali, Indonesia*


mask carving lessons by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yosemite national park, Sierra Nevada*


Valley by Doug Santo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portland, Oregon*


Portlandia by joshyunglee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Late Night Melbourne by Powder Photographic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arlington, TX - US*


Waiting For Fireworks (bnw) by Brian Just Got Back From..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


drop by GOLDFOCUS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso - Chile*


RCA VICTOR by carlos mura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fly without wings by Harald Kobler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palma de Mallorca – Spain*


the Cathedral of Santa Maria of Palma by GOLDFOCUS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sunndae 056-002 by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veneto – Italy*


Una mano sporca l'altra by Nico Piotto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Umbrella (Explore!) by Clive Camm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice – Italy*


Fog by Nico Piotto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona experience by filomena moschetta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Le Tram de Milan. by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
A passeggio con il nonno by Ettore Lombardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Curiosity by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Italy by ChimaDillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Silema, Malta*
Sliema by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Dog waiting for his owner outside of the grocery store - Brussels 2016. by Sven Laurent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Reflections of Dubai by Brad Wendes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania (Crete), Greece*
P8030312 by zeeky bik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
DSCF3839.jpg by Andres Cortes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSCF2413.jpg by Ross Gray, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Mount Zhajinjiabo (5,833 M) and the Cuopu Lake - 扎金甲博神山和措普湖*
Batang County, Garzê Prefecture, Sichuan Province, SW China



Cuopu lake by James Yu, on Flickr






​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baghdad, Iraq*
Demirköprü / Iron Bridge - The bridge was constructed by Germany in 1912 by Mustafa Karaoglu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
(7/8) Life by Sarah Loemba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
Mandir, Mumbai City by Hugh Mitton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tunis, Tynisia*
Tunis heighs by Selden Vestrit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Tunis heighs by Selden Vestrit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guelph, Canada*
img-6338 by Larry Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Rainy Day Number 4 by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Untitled by Federica Mascolino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
metal water conrecte by Ivan Pekic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Free range by Dhr. Samuel Bamford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Polly Woodside by Jeremy Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago - Riding by Jian-Lin Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Van city long exposure by Greg Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopje, Macedonia republic*
Skopje by Cantor Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
_DSC5518 by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Siena, Italy*
Siena by Ilya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo / Brazil by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
the end of the line by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
svi_001 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon [29] by lorraine_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Walking together. by Nikos.K., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lower Monastery of Saint John the Baptist in Crete, Greece*
Lower Monastery of Saint John the Baptist, Crete, Greece by D. Raymond Miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
April 12th 2013 by lourdespictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Procesión Nuestra Señora del Rosario (Lima - Perú) by Eduardo Berdejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Cathedral of Brasilia - [Metropolitan Cathedral of Our Lady Aparecida] by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hanoi, Vietnam*
Hanoi, Vietnam 2015 by anphalas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
urban angling by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami Modern Architecture 2 by Gregory Urbano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> " The Trump House " I kill Me, LOL, lmao, Is this It ?? Just kidding Everyone , it's NOT !! , wow, we are all in trouble now, " Your Fired !! :lol:, Beautiful Photos Josip,:smile: our SSC Djole13, your one of Our/My Greatest Photo s, you and Christos- Greece loves to put on a great Show of Photos here, Thanks to the both of You, and So Very well appreciated, Keep Posting More Great Photos, the Both of You, :cheers:


... this is Warsaw, Poland!

^^ Thanks, my best friend and brother! :cheers:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Bici? No grazie by Mattia Guietti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York, US*


Late Night Shift by Ron Anthony Bautista, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stare Miasto, Warsaw, Masovian*


Formalism by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York, US*


Love Me by Ron Anthony Bautista, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


MiIano - Isola by Silvano Dossena, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Masovian*


Anno Domini by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Białystok, Poland*


Untitled by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*NoHo, New York*


Liszt at 2.30 p.m. by Vincenzo Pisani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*


_D3_5038 BN_small by Andrea Donato Alemanno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Staircase, Arc de Triomphe, Paris, France by Henrik Schwarz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln *


Subway Cologne#3 Mirror by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Maria Gern_IR 1 by Horst Wittmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roztoka - Poland*


Zakliczyn VIII by Tomasz Pozorski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Murchison Falls National Park, - Uganda*


Elefantes en Murchison Falls National Park, Uganda. by Raúl Barrero fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_3332-1-3 by Jean Bernard Hames, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Entrevoir by Light_Dust_Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sous la neige by Light_Dust_Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


............. by Eugenio Rojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_RFZ5426 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cremona - Italy*


RFZ_6954 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Wiidow Fall by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


Petronal Tower by Jeffri Jaffar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Conor Pass - Ireland*


Conor Pass Vista by Ger McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Domaine - Canada*


Phare de l'Anse-du-Port by Guy Bergeron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London* 


Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London* 


Depth by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Big Cat by mazius99, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brisighella - Italy*


Brisighella (RA) - SAM_2550 by RobyFor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brisighella - Italy*


Brisighella (RA) - SAM_2552 by RobyFor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Jerónimos Monastery. Lisbon by ignacio maule, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orebro - Sweden *


Tåg i snöväder 2008-11-24 by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boras *


Borås C 2007-10-27 by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Escape plan by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Cleaning the tramway! by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsingfors - Finland*


Helsingfors 2008-08-23 by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


X40 Regionaltåg 2013-03-20 by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Bahnhof Friedrichstrasse by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Heineken by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Metropolitan by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coimbra - Portugal*


coimbra by giuseppe dibenedetto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milano in BW, 2016 by Emanuele Minetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Skyline by Michi Loheit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
DSC03378 by Abdalla Elkhatib, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2_DSC9082 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Juan José Martínez Palacio by Juan José Martínez Palacio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DANO1308 by David Nordin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
At a Glance #streetselect #streetphotography #ig_bnw #streetdreamsmag #igers_philly #whyilovephilly #savephilly #peopledelphia #phillymasters #howphillyseesphilly #pocket_bnw #bnw_madrid #bnw_magazine #bnw_rose #bnw_just #rustlord_bnw #rustlord_street #jj by Christopher Fanelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
DSCF4042.jpg by Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Canoagem Velocidade - C2 1000m - Isaquias Queiroz e Elron de Souza Silva_31 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Different Milan by danieltimisphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City Skyline - Financial District Skyscrapers by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
PARIGI. IL LOUVRE by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
City Skyline by handmiles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

deleted


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Les Fontaines du Jardin Lateral du Mont des Arts by Tobias Pfeifer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
071-12 by Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
The Jester by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Abstract architecture B&W by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taipei, Taiwan

Light trails B&W by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

Museu do Amanhã / Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Stryd yr Undeb, Aberystwyth by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

161113_003_P1140980 by Shinsuke ODA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Heron Tower City of London by Martin Patten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

A Tree by Mucahit Cetin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

161112_213_P1140970 by Shinsuke ODA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

B&W-即將消失 by Kuch.K, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

161112_205_P1140960 by Shinsuke ODA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

161112_202_P1140957 by Shinsuke ODA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Honflure by Aidan Postle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

161112_045_P1140844 by Shinsuke ODA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Madrid, Spain

Urb16 D700_401 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

CityLife by Benito Condemi de Felice, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris, Passerelle Léopold-Sédar-Senghor by Olympe T., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

161110_032_P1140871 by Shinsuke ODA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ta Prom Temple, Cambodia

Discovering Ta Prohm by -TNkoh22-, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alastair396/30236331380/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Banteay Srey Temple, Cambodia

Banteay Srey by Scramasacs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Universal Studio in Hollywood, California, US

'Hogwarts' by Tim Knifton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Rainy Night Outside the Contemporary Jewish Museum by Ahmed Modan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alcatraz, San Francisco, CA, US

Alcatraz by Aurélien, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Climb Me by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

DarkTug by Bman Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Trump Tower on Fifth Avenue, Midtown Manhattan, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Dome – Version 2 by Andreas Krone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Under FDR NYC by Paul Moore, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Top Rock by R.R.Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Ellis Island Spiral #2 (B&W) by Paul Moore, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cape Sounion,Attiki , Greece

Poseidon's Temple by Dim Leventis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

The monastery by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

ΟΔΟΣ ΚΑΖΑΝΟΒΑ by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Penteli Monastery. by Kostis Tatakis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Olympic field in Athens, Greece (Explored: 11-10-2016) by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
AOS_4675 by benjamin chiau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Moonwalk on the Mississippi, French Quarter by enigmaarts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northsea*


.. by martdump, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy
*

Into the Great white open by Hugo van Gool, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siem Reap - Cambodia*


Angkor Ancient Temple by -TNkoh22-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg*


Сour d'honneur - Курдонёр by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camogli - Italy*


Camogli - DSCF5642b by RobyFor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vaucelles - France*


Vaucelles by François Peyne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_4317 by kennet brandt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sasso Barisano - Italy*


Sasso Barisano by Jeanluke83, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincoln - Canada*


As idle as a painted ship upon a painted ocean Water, water everywhere and all the boards did shrink Water, water everywhere nor any drop to drink by Brian Copeland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Pavão Pavãozinho by vítor/covelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palermo - Italy
*

Dernière minute by Tur3ine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Savoie - France*


IMG_9224 by Colin Bour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ossana - Italy*


Castel San Michele and starry sky illusion by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dark night by François R. Caron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by gaëlle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanoi*


Hanoi by Maxime FLORIAT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


T/E by Sébastien Bordes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


CatBa by Maxime FLORIAT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


St Vladimir - Paris by Sébastien Bordes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


she and her shadow by Bert-Jan de Wagenaar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bec hellouin - France*


bec hellouin eure by rascal tinain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Obidos - Portugal*


Obidos - Portugal by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto*


Kyoto by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Traversée adriatique by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo NHK by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


- prince louis - by FRJ photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Germany*


Mezquita by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


- bibliothèque nationale de France - by FRJ photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Matin - Luc sur Mer by Jacky Hervieux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


2016.10.03 by Michael Oakes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vik - Iceland*


Dyrhólaey, Iceland by Ruud_388, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


La géode by pascal lefevre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by János, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Aubin*


Saint Aubin sur Mer by Jacky Hervieux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


12092016 by Vincent H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city scene, Singapore*
IMG_3241-23 by vincent goleger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bhumibol Bridge by Amarate Tansawet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC0171 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La Catrina - Parade by Munir Hamdan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
City of Stockholm by Stefan Krisan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Evora - Portugal*


Capela dos Ossos - Evora by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bardenas – Spain*


SPAIN - Navarra - Bardenas Reales by Asier Villafranca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panama city*


Ghost city by Joe Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lipan – Argentina*


La cuesta de Lipán by ehenar04, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geneve*


Church by Jessica Berton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Long Island Buddha by Zhang Huan, Meijer Gardens, Grand Rapids, MI, September, 2016 by Norm Powell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York*


2016.05.23 by Michael Oakes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corseulles - France*


_DSC3152-Modifier.jpg by pascal lefevre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palma - Spain*


fin d'après midi à Palma by vicouvicou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa*


Cristoforo Colombo guarda Genova by Giovanni Parodi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire park - UK*


2016.04.06 by Michael Oakes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
drama in the city - Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
seven bridges district by Alexey Tyudelekov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Beso Telefónico by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Backlight Stockholm by Daniel Staaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Faro Moncloa by Marcela Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
26824-010 by Suzane Mendes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Buzerkeley.712639 by Film&PhotoArchivist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Street walk session 11-4-2016 pic5 by Frank G., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Just Married by Julien Coquillat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Barcelone by Jessica Berton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siracusa - Italy*


Siracusa_284_7144 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


op uitstap met cvo by Christel Vandekerckhove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Fantomatique by Fernanda G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Queensferry - UK*


Riding High by Eric Watt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


2016.03.25 by Michael Oakes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dean - UK*


Wet Rocks by Eric Watt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


World's Most Expensive, Dubai by Eric Watt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bosdarros - France*


mer de nuage matinale sur le piémont pyrénéen (64) by Jeanne Valois, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Never? by Eric Watt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Backstreet Dubai by Eric Watt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sagres - Portugal*


Pêche miraculeuse à Sagrès by vicouvicou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dune du Pilat - France*


walkin on the dune. by vicouvicou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calton - UK*


The Other One ... by Eric Watt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rebenacq - France*


brume sur le Pic de Rébénacq (64) by Jeanne Valois, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Alpes France by JSEBOUVI : 2 millions views !, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ан-22 An-22 by Vadim Zhuravskiy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


saint jacques sur darnetal eglise by rascal tinain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Spinosaurus / Spinosaurus by Dirk Sachsenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ski jump by JSEBOUVI : 2 millions views !, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Statue & Frau by Tina Djebel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


une nuit à manhattan by vicouvicou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Untitled by Claudio Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Nightfall by Danny CHAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz - France*


Biarritz by Brigitte M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


lac vu de haut by rascal tinain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


usine by rascal tinain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Somewhere in Portugal*_


Untitled by vítor/covelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*


Château des ducs de Bretagne Nantes - Loire Atlantique by Joris Thiry | Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dolomites - Italy*


sassopello by pianlux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Lumières maritimes by JSEBOUVI : 2 millions views !, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*


Le miroir d'eau by Pauline b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cuba*


Cuba original #4 by Eric Baygon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


[...] by Margherita Fabbro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin

Berlin Love by photalena, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

2016_321 by Chilanga Cement, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

You know where by Ramin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portland, Oregon, US

Heavenly by Ramin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

San Francisco by Ramin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergamo, Lombardy, Italy*


Il Battistero by Manuel Gamba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hradcany, Prague, Czech Republic*


Night Charles bridge by Milan Humaj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


IMG_1856.jpg by Alex Ler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


1, 2, 3 by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Unterbilk, Duesseldorf, North Rhine-Westphalia*


the inner outside by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arriving at the beach*


Arriving at the beach by Objectif Foto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


IMG_2295.jpg by Alex Ler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Glen Nevis House, Scotland, United Kingdom*


On top of the world by Paul Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin, Prenzlauer Allee by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tatsuno, Japan*


Tatsuno Youth Museum by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Islamabad, Pakistan*


The Faisal Mosque, Islamabad, Pakistan by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*


triangular by JS-photographie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


City Lines by Tawny042, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Des Champs-Elysees, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Fleur de fer by Thierry Poupon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Al Maqtaa, Abu Dhabi*


The Arches, Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque, Abu Dhabi by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Light Waltz by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
HML05497 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Snoooow! by Anton Sowin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
huge bubble by Florencia Conzolino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Dialogue by Maria Fernanda Pavanello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parma - Italy*


" Parma " by Davide Zappettini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Abandoned Toys by John Hoey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Laughing clowns by rvrossel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auray - France*


Watching the River Flow by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Light by Ilovetodig0044, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


* by Christophe Frossard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dunottar*


Dunnottar by John Mac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Eh, Toile du matin ! by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Puerto Montt, Chile*
Volcán Osorno by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in North Carolina - US*


Palmer Chapel by Howell Weathers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament Hill B&W by Dean Hoisak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


The Tomb of Gral. San Martín - La Tumba del Gral. San Martín by Claudio Valdés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Sydney Opera House I by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dakar, Senegal*
dakar fev.2015 by philippe martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peulven - France*


"Le Couple de Peintres sur la rive du Douron.... Madame et le Manoir de La Tour d'Argent" by Fred DROUET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Reflections At Leith. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Angoli di Torino: Chiesa SS. Annunziata by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Endless Love by NS M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Sofia, a green city by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cancun, Mexico*
Young couple in love........ LGarciaPhotography IPhone Iphone 6 Plus IPhoneography Olloclip Mexico Cancun Vacation Honeymoon Beach Ocean Bnw Bnw_friday_eyeemchallenge Bnw_collection Monochrome Blackandwhite Photography Black And White EyeEm Best Shots Bla by LGARCIA Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong kong*


Tian Tan Buddah by vincent lecolley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


..una meta indefinita... by Cesare Schiapelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Karanga Ra by 4oClock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portovenere*


Portovenere by -NicoLab-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Madrid by Night by Carlos Sobrino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples*


Napoli by Bigphil84, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vinano - Italy*


Colline marchigiane (20949) by Danilo Antonini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Glasgow, Scotland*
Clan by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Brug*es*


Vlaanderen by Vin Tage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Pobednik (The Victor), Belgrade by Djordje Cicovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alfama - Portugal*


Alfama by Cesare Schiapelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
IMG_20161022_191528 by allan milnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
End by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zagreb*


Zagreb : Musée des relations rompues by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver's finest 'stache by John Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


couple by nuri senemek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow
*

Moscow Vnukovo by PL Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
_DSC6367 by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Blanc Et Noir (592) by Shai Long, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
skyline in the afternoon by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
BRT 2 by lansonchen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
Dallas Maple Terrace by Randy Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Procesión Nuestra Señora del Rosario (Lima - Perú) by Eduardo Berdejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Cet été by Daniele Spagnuolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. 2015. by Jose Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Ordino by Oscar Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
sisters by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Northern Medina street photography (IX) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cincinnati, U.S.A.*
Reflections from downtown Cincinnati, Ohio, U.S.A. / The Queen City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
IMG_7209 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
AAA_8683 by Tal Pistol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
City of the Broad Shoulders by Zouhair Lhaloui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
supercolor 9 infrared harsh structure art museum and skyline ***** by ANdy Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha at Night by Abdulla M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
King Abdullah Financial District by Abdullah Alrasheed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
~ Dubai Marina view from The Palm ~ Explored on 27/10/2016 ~ by Chirag Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Wandering Parisian streets by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
France Paris Louvre 01 by AP Travel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bettona, Umbria, Italy*


Bettona by Nadia D'Agaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haymarket, Chicago, Illinois*


The Rookery's Oriel staircase: part 2 by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*family business*


family business by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tripoli, Lebanon*


Time Machine by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Close to Heaven*


Close to Heaven by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aucholzie, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Loch Muick I by Q Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hairy Thing*


Hairy Thing. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thailand*


... by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yosemite, California*


Yosemite by Mike Read, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ewesley, England, United Kingdom*


White Hole by Q Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Malmö, Sweden*


White Night (Explore) by Christer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sandbox - in the city of sand*


sandbox II - in the city of sand by Andreas Klodt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Falls View, Ontario, Canada*


Nikola Tesla Monument by Duncan Rawlinson - Duncan.co - @thelastminute, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coburg, Germany*


The Doors of Perception by Jörg_Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Neustadt, Hamburg, Germany*


Hamburger Elbphilharmonie II by b/g, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siracusa, Sicily, Italy*


alone under rain by Marco Brunetti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*


Köln by Baraa Rajab Basha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pompei Scavi, Campania, Italy*


3 heads by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Walk this way*


Walk this way by Stefan Kamert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*the lines of shadow*


the lines of shadow by Konstantinos Trachanas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Confusion*


Confusion by Guillaume 📷 DELEBARRE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
LA BOQUERIA by MIQUEL / POCO A POCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Dalla Alzaia alla Ripa. by Angelo Alaimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Les Olympiades by Aurelien Chevalier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Leaving Somerset House by Lichtbildrausch (Michael G. Fotografie), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Novembersonne (November sun) by Alfred Hausberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Jewels & Silver are Sold Out by Thomas Renken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The corner by Ether Huang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
People by Threepenny-photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Esti rohanás4C by Alyx Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nottingham - UK*


Stop that Tram. by Ian Emerson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome,2016 by Marco Scuderi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


NOTRE DAME by drosan dem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montepulciano - Italy*


Montepulciano by Mikael Korhonen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chiapas - Mexico*


san juan chamulla by drosan dem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Atomium by Peter du Gardijn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bariloche - Argentina*


contraluz bariloche by drosan dem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coutances - France*


Cathédrale Notre-Dame by Benoit Vadrouille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bethlehem - Palestine*


HOLY SEPULCHRE SANTO SEPULCRO by drosan dem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maharashtra - India*


visitors entering the cave by Benoit Vadrouille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Beside the tourists trails by sonhan71, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crema - Italy*


crema5 by Chiara Capellini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Rooftop by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ubud - Indonesia*


curious & hungry by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


8½ by Marián Company Seguí, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Abbey Road by Jessica Berton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


IMGP1855_st by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castro - Spain*


Entre la niebla by Manuel Cavanillas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


snowstorm by langgarn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Merida - Spain*


Roman theatre Masks in Mérida by Juan Antonio F. Segal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
IMG_3741 by Palula Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Peace Tower by PenelopeEfstop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karlovy Vary, Czech republic*
Karlovy vary black and white by File István, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Bridge by Adrien Duchâtel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tangier, Morocco*
Tangier at night 04 by Abd-Elilah Ouassif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Lion's Head Hike 6 by Rachel Fenner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Black and White City by rj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Who's that in the shadows ? by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Sunset over Brisbane (river) by Josselin Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Polly Woodside by Jeremy Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
0S1A6254enthuse by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Columns by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bogota afternoon by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Medeliin, Colombia*
msp2016-136 by Juan Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
The Pool of life by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Cotidiano. by Lorena Assis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
City in Contrast by smorathable, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Untitled by John Donges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha, Qatar by Toby Forage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pa pa Paris by Raissa Fitzgerald Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
untitled by epflieg photographie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Don Lands, Toronto, Ontario*


I.T. by Cindy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


London Fog by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*


The Hvítá Rush by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Mooring poles, Venice by mike-mojopin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Seven Sisters*


The Seven Sisters_1 by Nikos Kan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ramat Gan, Israel*


David Park, Ramat Gan by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dusseldorf, Germany*


portal by Gediminas Karbauskis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saskatoon, Canada*


surveying the past by Dave (www.thePhotonWhisperer.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Esperant per embarcar / Waiting for boarding by Aviones Plateados, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


St.Johns Cathedral , Den Bosch by andre schröder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit*


electric by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
The Iconic by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Ilford_PanF_50 by Łukasz Kujawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
3_DSC9540 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City crosswalk 2 (City Clock) by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Dejected by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
There is no crisis for clergy by Ca'mont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Charles Bridge at Night in B&W by AJ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Photographers friends - Amigos fotógrafos by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Midtown East Skyline - Infrared by reggie miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Hôtel de Ville #paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people #bnw_gr by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*









http://geometria.org.ua/users/126184


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Writing by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
A cruise ship in Venice ⚓ by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Net managers' forum by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Justice palace by Aletheia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
071-12 by Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by mckmester, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

On the road up ... by █ Slices of Light █▀ ▀ ▀, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Downtown Los Angeles, California, US

315/366 by Chris Collins, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, California, US

Night bridge by ELWOOD Nickerson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, California, US

_RPB8904 B&W by Randy Barba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, California, US

Brittany Tower by Darren Bradley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austin, Texas, US

"State Capitol Visitors" by Jesse Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris edit5 by imaginosss, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris edit15 by imaginosss, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

The perspective pyramid by Martin Snicer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

What's next by Dagelijks Brood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Forgive me? by stuart allan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nuremberg - Germany*


Velocipede by Dirk Sachsenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hangzhou - China*


Alone by JohnNguyen0297, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Black and White (Sunset) by Jocarlo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Zürich mono by Altug Karakoc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


Untitled by Tony - away, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich *


Exploring Zürich by Altug Karakoc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loiba - Spain*


Contraluz en Loiba by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaoxing - China*


Snowy weather shaoxing. by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Foot & wheel by Ehsanul Siddik Aranya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


True Grit by john malley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Segovia. Catedral (Cathedral) by Carlos Sobrino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bern - Switzerland*


True Words by PixelLine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg - Russia*


4 cruise ships, a tug and the St. Isaac's cathedral by Suicidal Zombie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Zürich observatory panoramic view by Altug Karakoc, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

Montreal by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

Interior, Sun Life Building, Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

Streets of Montreal 19 B&W (315/366) by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

Streets of Montreal 18 B&W (315/366) by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

Au Sommet Views 6 B&W (315/366) by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

Streets of Montreal 16 B&W (315/366) by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

DSCF0566 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

DSCF0561 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

Botanical Garden by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

POPS146: Tempietto Pergola with Fountain, 135 East 57th Street, Midtown Manhattan, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

Three World Trade Center (under construction), New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

POPS203: Companions Sculpture (1985) by William King, 255 East 49th Street - Sterling Plaza, Turtle Bay, East Midtown Manhattan, New York City by jag9889, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

The New York Public Library by PRIMIFER, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

... bridges ... by wolli s, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


TOURIST VISITING THE CATHEDRAL OF MY TOWN_MILANO by luigi re, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morlaix - France*


- morlaix - by FRJ photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Watchers in the wood. by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
The Time is 8.22pm by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
A pyramid in the city by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160901_0296 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
EMP_20161029_022.jpg by Eduardo Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
upload by Grandmaster.mOjo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Las Cuatro Torres by AntoinePound, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Black and White Los Angeles by Gareth lowndes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Sunlight striving to break through... by Jon Urdal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Adão e Eva, Niterói. by Fernanda Pitaluga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Urban walk finds on a beautiful day in New York City. #nyc #city #citywalk #cityscape #urban #newyork #fall #autumn #architecture #travel #building #skyline #brooklyn #bridge #bnw_captures #bnw #monochrome #blackandwhite by anthony s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Beaubourg #paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people #bnw_greatsh by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Albert Memorial by Hannah Whittle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Fino A Domani, Venice by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina, Malta*
Mdina Wind by Raffaele Marino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
P31-2016- 033 by Liane Finch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia (Santorini island), Greece*
Early Morning Oia by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bastakia, Dubai*


In The Smoke by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rogaland, Norway*


Small beach - D8B_5894 by Viggo Johansen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aquitaine - France*


Grimpette by Stephane Rio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borgo*


Borgo by Francesco Cr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Japanese beauty - Helios 44-2 2/58 by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


One and only by Francesco Cr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Southern Crete - Greece*


Curvy road - Canon FD 400mm f4,5 S.S.C. by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Campo Sant'Angelo - Venezia by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


GWR Small Prairie 4566 by Paul Berry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Haziness... / Vaguedad... by Tonino Filipović, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lany Czech Republic* 


Litomyšl - Olbram Zoubek sculptures by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lany - Czech Republic*


___DSC08605 by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2016-11-03 03.30.57 1 by YU-HSAING CHEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Under the bridge by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Singing in the rain by Bien Schols, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Playtime by Bien Schols, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


_IMG6246-177 by Yury Ivliev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eidsborg*


Eidsborg by Mark Helfthewes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Walking Madonna by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Funchal - Portugal*


Hands Up by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples*


IMG_3143 by luigi ricchezza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


St Peters, Hope by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limousin - France*


Oradour sur Glane by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Cast Court, Victoria & Albert Museum by Bryan Appleyard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Optimist race by Patrick Milan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hucklow - UK*


Towards Great Hucklow by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


stockholm winter by langgarn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cantabria - Spain*


love by franadag, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bnw castle by Odarochka life, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Low key by Adrián Velasco., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beeston Castle, Cheshire*


Beeston Castle, Cheshire 01 by Russ Burns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Terp de Zuidert op Schokland by Fred Bervoets, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Campania - Italy*


Old picture by chiara coppola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


chinatown laterns by mattygroove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Völklinger Hütte 1 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Darkness or light. I wonder what the future brings? by amund bråthen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Julio Beck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Skyline by elaine ross baylon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Infrared by linebrell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*wolf*


grey wolf by Ralf Κλενγελ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Vernacular by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hardship*


Hardship by Mark Littlejohn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Perspective Playground by [L]aurent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonn*


Level 3 - 2016-03 017 by [L]aurent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Farfalle a Trastevere in B&W by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonn*


Round and round -- Phantasialand by [L]aurent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Gran madre e monte dei cappuccini by Davide Soffietti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


DSC_0033 by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonn*



Phantasialand 2256 by [L]aurent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Adrian Vesa Photography by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La pausa dello stormo... by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Faouet - France*


Chapelle Ste Barbe... by Nicolas HILLION, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*unknown place*


Il letto è mio... by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg* 


The Morning after overnight snowfall - Утро после ночного снегопада by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Roccascalegna (CH) by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Weg zur ehemaligen Seehfahrtschule über dem Kaisertor by Karsten Mielenz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Parfum d'éternité by Franck Le Carff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medina - Morocco*


I tetti della Medina by Betty Merlo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La rocca by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*unknown place*


Untitled by ZEN evolved Optimist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tropea - Italy*


Tropea by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Velocità e luce by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Rain by MDH Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC Rikers Isalnd Celebs. by Bobby Zucco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groningen - Netherlands*


B&W Hoger der A Groningen by Wil de Boer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groningen - Netherlands*


infoversum by Wil de Boer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2016-11-08_01-01-21 by Marco Cavazza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambridge*


Waiting by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


0L5A0716 by Wil de Boer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


silver veil of mist by Keith Fannon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groningen*


0L5A0581-2 by Wil de Boer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Retour au palais. Paris, oct 2016 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


. by Lemaire Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charminar - India*


Inside the Charminar by Matteo Cegalin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake maggiore - Italy*


Good afternoon, Lago Maggiore ! ITALY by Richard Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Clair obscure by Ludovic Houssard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville*


Christus Resurrexit! by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague
*

Kampa, Prague by alex kravtsov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fornalutx - Spain
*

Fog in the mountains by Joan Pujol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Houseboat in Amsterdam by Cristian Iordache, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Olympic National Park, Washington*


Turn of the Tide, Olympic Ntl Park, WA by Scott Rubey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*My little friend*


My little friend by Paul Davis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Down Town*


Down Town B&W by John Post, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kings Balance, Hampi, Karnataka*


Hampi Landscape by Ujjal Dey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hawaiian Spinner Dolphins*


Hawaiian Spinner Dolphins by jason lafferty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


polvere by Eleonora Caboni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

- edit: dmca


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Navajo Tribal Park, Arizona*


Monument Valley, Navajo Tribal Park by Aaron Rayburn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*the spirits and we*


gli spiriti e noi by Stefano Maioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Street - Chauderon by Nicolas Ferranti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trogir, Croatia*


Life motto in Dalmatia! by igor karacic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wellington, New Zealand*


Espresso Trailer - Wellington NZ by WellyRob, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mariposa, California, United States*


Snowmelt by super*dave, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


All Photos-32775 by Alex Turton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown, Victoria, British Columbia*


Inner Harbour by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Centre-ville, Nantes, Pays de la Loire*


Passage Pommeraye, Nantes by Belquenot, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kenya*


Line out by Peter MacCallum-Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


volée de volets hww by jeAn pauL gOuGaIN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Powys, Wales, UK*


Welshpool and Llanfair Railway, Powys, Wales, UK. by Pictures of Wales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lviv*


Black and white Lviv by Odarochka life, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagolino - Italy*


Fallen Angel by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Untitled by Rita Brigitta Szabó, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


X´X by António Alfarroba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Untitled by Alessandro Orrù, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Looking Through a Diamond Lens by Landon Spady, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples*


Palazzo dello spagnuolo by luigi salatiello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


Musée des Confluences by Hellodelyon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vic - Spain*


El bosque encantado by Mr. Fimia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sol de media noche by Serge Saint, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabo Home - Spain*


Cabo Home by nautilus8052002, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonnybridge - UK*


MISTery Train by KENNETH BARKER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guangzhou*


Night life of Shamian Island by Laurian Guy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Brookfield Place, NYC by Scott Dorney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by cherco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


#bnw #blackandwhite #streetphotography #instastreet #igfrance #paris #architecture #patrimonial #background #bridge #whitesky #instamood #picoftheday #nikon by Olivier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fogy Forest by Grzegorz Ciejak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowstone park - US*


#yellowstone #canyon #nps #travel #overlanding by Warrick Gardiner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


India 2006 by José luis ggzz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hungary
*

A hidden place - 299+1 [365+1] by Filin Ilia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mañanita de niebla, tarde de paseo by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
_DSC6605 by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lluvia ! by Vito Metodio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Rainy Hong Kong Days by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican City*


DSCF9579 by Gabriele Rodriquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Kotor's Maze by beune casta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Florian Wurzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Memories by Ana Rabadan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 211 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atacama - Chile*


Hoy miro como tú de espaldas contra el sol by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Duel de fer by Anthony Luco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Central Market by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death Valley - US*


Death Valley, California by alex kravtsov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Greece 2016 by Dusan Zidar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_3419 by Ziggy Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Somewhere in Lima #007 by reikir531, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Vietnam Skyline in Monochrome by Tom Blackwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Hanging Shoes by Batıkan Ölçücü, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Untitled by E. Valentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Looking forward (15.12/52) by Nico Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nairobi national park, Kenya*
Nairobi National Park by G.S. Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Escaleras/ Stairs by Jotha Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
- by Damian Lucotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Malećon by VelvetLounger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Streets of Old Montreal - Montreal, QC by varun ramakanth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel Aviv, 2016. by TLV and more, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
The Pool of life by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur in black & white by René van Leeuwen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Traffic by Meergraf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, France*
braderie by Benoit Vadrouille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Street photography (Marrakesh) (XV) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toledo, Spain*
Toledo Street at Night by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bilbao, Spain*
Guggenheim by Julián Solana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ufa, Russia*
Street life by Valery Titievsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
supercolor 9 infrared harsh structure art museum and skyline ***** by ANdy Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
I don't see the world completely in black and white. Sometimes i do.. by Raagul G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Central by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
paris.... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Cathédrale Notre Dame de Paris - Pont de l'Archevêché by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dublin, Dublin, Ireland*


Beckett by Dermot Russell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Torres del Paine National Park, Chile*


Peohé Lake by Fabio Rage, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


Night Call by .Rem FER06, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Moonlight feeling by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England*


Saddle & Rocks by Chris Lishman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peak District, UK*


Harboro Rocks by James Mills, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Summer*


Summer by Kees Smans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holy Island, England, United Kingdom*


Lindisfarne Castle, Holy Island by Alistair Bennett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*MilkyChurch*


MilkyChurch by david keochkerian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tynemouth, England, United Kingdom*


Spring Tides by Chris Lishman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*


Flohmarktfund Feria by Frau Schmitt Fotoreise, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*


Manufaktura by Aardvarklord, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*the warehouse*


the warehouse [ in explore ] by Roberto Michaelis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eemsmond, Groningen, Netherlands*


Noordpolderzijl by Jaap Hoekzema, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grosmont, England, United Kingdom*


North-Yorkshire-Moors-Railway_0319 by Steve Sargeant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Mihaly Ivany, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Noirmoutier, France*


Cimetière de bateaux a Noirmoutier by Bruno GIMENO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Birmingham, England*


Bullring by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*English Windmill*


English Windmill by Kieran Elson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*owl*


Hidden in the Darkness ... by Mani & Ginji Poetic Nature, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Porto - Portugal by Myniu Pastuch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carcassonne - France*


Carcassonne (France) by DanBos Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


#6 no rainy weather in the bird house by © mpg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Entrelandes - France*


Campagne Matinale.. (Explore 24/11/16) by Romuald EFFRAY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


#30 Watching by © mpg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


カラス by kakki****, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sasso Corbaro Castle - Italy*


Castello Sasso Corbaro, Bellinzona, 02605 by Lorenzo Bortolotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Fontana del Nettuno. by Michele Palombi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vecchio ponte, Castione, 06804 by Lorenzo Bortolotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg - Russia*


Lights of Neva River - Невские огни by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lujan - Argentina*


Sanctuary by Patricio Saner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Walkato - New Zealand*


Leaping the Creek 3 by C & R Driver-Burgess, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


George Washington Bridge Details 2 by Chip Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy*


La grande finestra by Hugo van Gool, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


flu near you by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P6040054-Modifier-2 by gwenole camus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Naked Cowboy by podmorelarry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madeira - Portugal*


in the spotlight (b) by <rs> snaps, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester
*

Zulu Kilo (Explored) by Craig Sunter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chittagong - Bangladesh*


the longing for the sea (a) by <rs> snaps, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monreale, Sicily, Italy*


Duomo di Monreale (interno) by Jacquard76, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


tetris by matilde.l, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Milano - via Paolo Sarpi by Silvano Dossena, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rimini, Italy*


LD0A0186 by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*S.ferdinando, Naples, Campania*


That morning at the Gallery by Vincenzo Pisani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium*


Untitled by Francesco Palmisano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*


. by Nicolò Panzeri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Naro, Sicily, Italy*


Sant'Agostino by luigi cimino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarasota, FL - US*


David in paradise by Albyn Davis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Street Art by Rich Presswood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kiev*


Franky et mon Kiev by Jean-Charles Hassen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma_Notturno_259_1240 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hemyock*


Long walk home 2. Hemyock by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Slovakia*


Untitled by Michaela Knizova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Slovakia*


Untitled by Michaela Knizova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris, musée d'Orsay by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ahaura - New Zealand*


how to decorate the entry by Sylv M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia_002_1240 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Embarrassment by Carlos Sobrino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auxerre - France*


Auxerre nuit - 26 novembre 2016_-25 by bebopeloula, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Croatia

Krka Falls II {Explored October 12th, 2016} by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Moorise Over Fira by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Down The Valley {Explored March 18th, 2016} by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Mt. Blanc and the Alps by ALwinDigital, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Argentina

IMG_4357 Sleeping giant (B&W) by Rodolfo Frino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Owens Valley, California, US

Owens Valley by Dustin Blakey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal


Do Mar à Serra by João Figueira, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Alte Harburger Elbbrücke by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*


The Heineken Beer Bike by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nebel, Germany*


Anleger im Nebel by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Silence At The Lake*


Silence At The Lake by Fredrik Lindedal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Rome - Vepas and Fiats by Pete Franks, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Metz, France*


Metz Temple Neuf 4 b&w by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Beekeeper*


The Beekeeper - A méhész by Ágota Berkesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reschen Pass, Austria–Italy*


Serpentine by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Chiemsee, Bavaria*


Chiemsee (1 von 1) by Robert Freytag, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tokyo station*


Tokyo station by tomorca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oakland*


Where are you? by Rick Feldman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crich, England*


I Shot the Photographer by David Guyler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ives, Caledonia, Wisconsin*


St. Rita Catholic Church by LeavenworthObey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Sensō-ji by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Monaco









https://www.flickr.com/photos/chmartial/15988960419/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

old library b&w by Niccolò Mariotti, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

Zhenyuan ancient city by night in B&W. 鎮遠古鎮 Guizhou China [EXPLORE 30/08/2014] by Mauro & Sara, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Abstract architecture B&W by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

Toronto architecture B&W by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Chicago Skyline monochrome by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Commuters, New York by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Argentina

Stuck between lines by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lindau, Germany*


Lindau Lighthouse B&W by Ingrid Siemons, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hidden Light*


Hidden Light by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Horseshoe Bend, Arizona*


Horseshoe Bend, Arizona. by Hanna Tor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florennes Airport, Namur, Belgium*


Super Constellation by igd65, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kolkata, India*


|| A struggle called Life || by Sankalan Banik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maastricht, Limburg, Netherlands*


Who said I'm a spoiled dog . . . ? by Plooifiets, on the road again . . . ., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southern Utah*


grosvenor arch... by John Moyers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cameri, Piedmont, Italy*


Ma non riuscirono a sposarsi l'asina e l'uomo perché dai documenti risultarono cugini primi by Luigi Azzarone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Golden Gate Bridge*


Golden Gate Bridge by 勇 YoungAdventure, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wien, Austria*


Wien, Austria by Rita Ho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Sunset at Helsinki, Finland by Rita Ho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Volterra - Italy*


IMG_2630 by ALBERTO VELARDI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20161124無耳茶壺山 by Shihrong Shiao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha*


City Lights by andre beyeler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Big Ben by jldum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Pink&Black by jldum, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

ANGKOR TEMPLES BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

ANGKOR TEMPLES BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple from the distance, Cambodia

ANGKOR TEMPLES BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia

ANGKOR TEMPLES BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

ANGKOR TEMPLES BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia

Siem Reap - 35 by Joseph Chao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor complex National Park, Cambodia

Siem Reap - 28 by Joseph Chao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Banteay Srey Temple, Cambodia

Banteay Srei Temple by ruminate, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mebon Temple, Cambodia

OUI by zebilibouba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ta Prom Temple, Cambodia

Ta Prohm temple by pooly7, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

NYC in B&W by southpaw captures, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York Central Park, US

Winter is Coming by Scott Olver, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

east river ferry by @ntomarto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Overview by Andreas Krone, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

... bridges ... by wolli s, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, FL, US

An Oldsmobile on South Beach Miami by Clive Metcalfe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, FL, US

City Place 1 Brickell 13x19 Silver Rag by michael pollak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, FL, US

Untitled by lemank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, FL, US

Miami in b+w by per josefsson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, FL, US

Miami Nightscape by Don Burkett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black Beauty of Marina Bay, Singapore by Brajesh Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Skyline of Bangkok, Thailand by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150605_076D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City's Cathedral by Andres Youshimats, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Wandering the streets of Gamla Stan #1 by Sarah McOmish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb15 X100_018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Buzerkeley.712631 by Film&PhotoArchivist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
DSCF0425 by Brian O'Rourke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Repose by Mariano Colombotto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Tip by aebex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Tricycle by Stéphane Emery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Science Fiction by Marcus Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by Tobias Heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mellieha, Malta*
Mellieha, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Tattoo Convention 2016 by Tom Stymans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lihue beach (Kauai), Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Driftwood -- Lihue Beach Kaua'i (HI) October 2014 by Ron Cogswell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*


entrance by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tucson, Arizona*


Big War Birds by Mladen Radman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Torremolinos, Andalusia, Spain*


"Of all the gin joints in all the towns in all the world, she walks into mine" Casablanca 1942. by colin's catch, AWPF. (the decisive moment), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Taiwan*


P2820340 by 宇津木 螢, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baule, France*


HOTEL LA BAULE by Marie-Laure L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest night by maidream, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hooker Valley Track, New Zealand*


Hooker Valley 3328 by Russell Bray, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Corbet, Northern Ireland*


Moreton Corbet Castle Gatehouse by Phill Jones, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paranapiacaba, Brazil*


Paranapiacaba Bridge by Edward Manie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Offside*


Offside by Miquel Mira, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockport Metropolitan Borough, England, United Kingdom*


'Express travel with fewer stops' - GM Express by Museum of Transport Greater Manchester archive, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nantes, France*


Cathédrale by Bastien Musset, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ohrid, Macedonia*


solitude by Mr. Nela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona*


Sagrada Família by Kevin Pilz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aberdeen City, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Hell & High Water by PeskyMesky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Vaticano by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Garment District, New York*


Comic Con 2016 by Roy Savoy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sudbahnhof, Vienna, Austria*


3 angels for.... by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rabat*


the guard by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Foro romano by Aránzazu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macau*


Flower Tower by andre beyeler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


fog by Bernd Kranabetter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Alte Harburger Elbbrücke by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Torino_Il fiume Po dopo la piena_001 by Salvatore Aiello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lille - France*


Masque d'humanoïde by Dominique DELAVAL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The other side by Remo Sloof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


In the fog by Loïc Pettiti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Schwetzingen Palace*


Autumn in the Garden Schwetzingen Palace by Jochen Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dutch classic by Remo Sloof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haren - Netherlands*


De Helper by Remo Sloof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mysteriousness by Dan Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vaassen - Netherlands*


Cannenburgh by Remo Sloof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


He is watching us! by andre beyeler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Reunion Island*


Réunion - 06 aout -_-87 by bebopeloula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borger - Netherlands*


They call it, the head of borger. by Remo Sloof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hanging Betzi 2016 by Betzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chichen Itza, Yucatan - Mexico*


El Castillo, Templo de Kukulkan, Chichen Itza, Yucatan, Mexico. by pedro lastra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Longiano - Italy*


Longiano (FC) by RobyFor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Street Perspective by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSC_7886 by philippe kling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Cloud Source... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waipio valley, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waipio Bay Park by crt.romain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Elizabeth Bridge in noir by step, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

000081850004 by Maks F., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

000081850020 by Maks F., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

Frozen in Time by deabreumatty, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Toronto, Canada

YMCA Staircase by Michael TO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

Bent Trees In The Snow by Duncan Rawlinson - Duncan.co - @thelastminute, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

And So It Begins by Anvilcloud, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

BC, Canada

Kinsol Trestle IV by Gina Blank, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

Take a Hike.... by Cindy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

NOVEMBER 2016 NM1_1897_016628-22 by Munroe Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

The light at this time of year is heavenly by emrold, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ontario, Canada

Niagara-On-The-Lake - November 2016 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Ralph Klein Park at sunrise by cmanders, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Cabin on the river by CarlJF, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nova Scotia, Canada

no man is an island by Mike Hillis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Alberta, Canada

Breath by Swan Hetmanczyk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mexico

Parque México - Condesa by Daniel Silva, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Arizona Rocks by John Barclay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

Taos Pueblo in Monocrome by Alan Amati, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

San Geronimo Chapel Taos Pueblo by Alan Amati, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

DSC06711B&W by Don Bigger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carauari Airport, Amazonas, Brazil*


Waterworld by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West End, Bristol, England*


Shadows of Colston St by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Bank, London, England*


London Lolipop by Ricky Staines, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Indiana*


Gary Methodist Church by Michael Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Plymouth, United Kingdom*


High Rise [In Explore] by Rich Walker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ottawa, Canada*


With Open Arms by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Garment District, New York*


New York Public Library by Graham Green, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Au, Munich, Bavaria*


In the pit / a look to the light by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


La coureuse... by Gaëlle De Muynck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castello Sforzesco, Milano, Italia*


Starry night over the Sforzesco Castle in Milan by umfzkc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shopping*


Shopping B&W by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*tree*


albero by Fabrizio Bordone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Innenstadt, Luebeck, Schleswig-Holstein*


hl070 by Ronny Klingbiel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ostuni, Puglia, Italy*


_NIK0384 by Michele D'Anna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Izu, Japan*


Black and white street photo by Miyuki Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*


is it all as it seems? by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Essex, England*


essex by Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Benton, Iowa*


step lightly by David Sebben, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Messerschmitt pilot*


Messerschmitt pilot by Roland Bogush, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown Olympia, Olympia, Washington*


November night by Warfield (mostly away), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Biddulph, England*


Buttress Hedging? by howard1916 - Something for everyone!, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chess*


Chess by Kevin Pilz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*


bridge by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meteora, Greece*


meteor5 black croped copy by stathis floros, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Auster-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*


Iceland 2016 - Sel by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Muette Sud, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Paris 2016 - Pont Bir Hakeim by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loreo, Veneto, Italy*


loreo night by paolo trapella, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nimes, France*


Pont du Gard by howard1916 - Something for everyone!, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


na135 by Ronny Klingbiel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao*


Bajo el puente by Javi GJ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bled lake - Slovenia*


BLED ISLAND by spence47, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toro - Spain*


El Rio Duero a su paso por Toro by Rafael Cejudo Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


image by spence47, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Sabatini gardens by Kyller Costa Gorgônio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Adrian Vesa Photography by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metz - France*


Metz Temple Neuf 4 b&w by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Soria - Spain*


de vuelta a las iglesias by Edu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


when shadows speak.. by Sankha Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - France*


saint malo by nicolas telle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sicily - Italy*


Sicily 2016 by Christine Miess, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi*


in this way by Sankha Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


W&B by Joshua Song, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mesagne - Italy*


Mesagne - 07255226a by RobyFor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zhejiang - China*


2008.04.06[5] Zhejiang Tangqi town Xiaolin village 浙江 塘栖镇 小林村-3 by Bahai Yang Hui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


dark light II by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cushaven*


Winter is here by Tino Ellermann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montespan - France*


Clair de lune sur les ruines du Château de Montespan... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gelleneuve*


Moulin de Gelleneuve 2 - Version 2 by Dominique Miltat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edingburgh - UK*


doggy paddle by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


cks memorial hall by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna *


opera Viena 2 by Santiago Choliz Polo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norrköping, Sweden*


A Grey November Morning by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Montjuic (Barcelona) by Pep 1984, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


Silhouettes & Terrasse by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


b2016-09-11_19-08-29-3 by Peggy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mardin - Turkey*


Mardin City Turkey - historical houses ARCHITECTURAL by BAHADIR KUTLAK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sirminione - Italy*


Sirmione by eris.dc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Walchensee-Surfer by Stefan Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


THE BRIDGE by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Place Vendôme by Tri Tran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


Subway Cologne#3 Mirror by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha - Qatar*


Jealousy by andre beyeler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vitoria, Basque Country, Spain*


. (explore 30-11-16) by Sergio Mora-Gil Crespo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Capestrano, Abruzzi, Italy*


Lake placid by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Bord de mer IV by electron2009, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Black Vulture*


Black Vulture by Jonah Benningfield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg*


Alster by Ana Springfeldt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Falsterbo, Skane, Sweden*


Sand drifting while seal watching (Explore) by Bemijoca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*


Icelandic Ponies, Snaefellsnes. by Mike Tonge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Plymouth, England*


Mayflower Detail #1 by Graeme Tozer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


"Shark Tank" by Neil Banich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hartlip, England, United Kingdom*


The Ring by Charles Welch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Curitiba, Parana, Brazil*


Triple View by Luc Stadnik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam*


Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Swiss guard on tour*


Swiss guard on tour by Vitor Pina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


va051 by Ronny Klingbiel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Galesburg, Illinois*


changing crews by David Sebben, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown Olympia, Olympia, Washington*


Waterfront jogging by Warfield (mostly away), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heraklion, Greece*


iraklio1 by stathis floros, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Comacchio, Emilia Romagna, Italy*


Comacchio by paolo trapella, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona*


Plaza de Cataluña. B&n by Javi GJ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dutch Coast, The Netherlands*


Light Beacon-BPX2552 by Rob Blok, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

after the rain... by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Parallel world by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin

Leopoldplatz by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

in between by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

the eye by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Landesmuseum by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

/i\ by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

bright by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Bederstrasse by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Metal Bag by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Fata Morgana by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Tunnelbana VI by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Globus II by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Zürich Giesshübel by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

I I I by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Tunnelbana V by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Waiting by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

double trouble by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

/ by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Up by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Smoke by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Bagarmossen by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

1down by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Leaving by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweden

Triangles by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Ride by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Stadelhofen by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Alone by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Europaallee by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

a long way to run by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Kaserne by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Zürich Wiedikon by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

rain by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff – UK*


Untitled by Gareth Davies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Svalbard - Norway*


Svalbard by janter2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P1620840 by damien godin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenerife – Spain*


TETI1109_355R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Happy Halloween to all of you! by Andreas Jeckstadt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vaulx en Velin – France*


line out by Laurent Mayet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ghent – Belgium*


Gent Night Shoots by Niko Tsu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wroclaw - Poland* 


Playing with lanterns by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Broken wing by Mikica Kosanovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Freudenberg - Germany*


lovely little town in the forest by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Evasion by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asheville, NC – US*


Diana Statue at Biltmore Estate (Asheville, North Carolina) by Ken Lane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff – US*


"FRIDAY 21st OCTOBER : A PERFECT MORNING" by Gareth Davies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Hamburg Nordakademie 9 b&w by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Thriller 2 by universeau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


H&M NYC by Nick Bell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
esplanade in b&w,singapore by jay wu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
HML05964 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/.\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
the castleguard by Jonas Lundblad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Dark Cityscape by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Juan José Martínez Palacio by Juan José Martínez Palacio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Medhat Abo-Raya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
CN-Tower Toronto by Michael Becker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin is fine by Monica Hjelmslund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Building by Rodrigo Malutta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
central park, new york, january 2013 by Jürgen Freymann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
La Rambla - Barcelone, Espagne - 9805 by Richard Vaillancourt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
The Beatles by Roberto Vecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Sacre Coeur Basilica by Daniel Schwabe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Big ben B&W by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
beam of light by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Project 366 - 334/366: Parallel universes by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Water & Light show 4 by Malcolm Arouza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Trabant at night by Adam Chin, on Flickr


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Lviv, Ukraine*









https://vk.com/misto_lviv


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Comacchio, Emilia Romagna, Italy*


Trepponti by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tanzania*


Galloping by eliasc64, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Buick Special*


Buick Special... W/'Ventiports' by Clashmaker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heptonstall, Calderdale, United Kingdom*


Two Churches by Ruth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Tarraco by Ignasi Raventós, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The man on rock*


L'homme sur son rocher by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spiderwoman*


Spiderwoman by Maelia Rouch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osaka, Japan*


Light of the town by minoru karamatsu（柄松稔）, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg-Mitte, Hamburg*


46- hundred by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*


La nostalgie des voyages... by J2MC, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*TakeOff - PC Full Power*


TakeOff - PC Full Power by Ewan Lebourdais, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Denver, U.S.A.*
Denver Skyline B&W by Nick Rose, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris, France*


Into the darkness by Aurélien Le Roch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Colonel By's Legacy by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Point Reyes, California*


Quoth the Raven: "eerwijiboink" by Jonah Benningfield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Opanel, Madrid, Spain*


Espiral by Antonio Aliaga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice*


canalegrande. by Nicolas Gautschi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
DSC09357-facebook by Voldemar Vaglaots, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Temple at Machu Picchu, Peru*


Temple at Machu Picchu by rubenparra78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Empire Tower by Shane Hebzynski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Joshua Tree National Park, California*


Life on Mars! by rubenparra78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Medellin, Colombia*
msp2016-243 by Juan Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yosemite Valley, California, United States*


Mirror Lake by eliasc64, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brescia - Italy*


S.T. by giuseppe contino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


silhouetten. tube. by Hans Eckart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Through a fish ..... by Chris Jadoul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cyprus*


wish tree of aphrodite by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


looking into Venice. by Cristiano Pino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bullfrog lake - US*


Looking Across Bullfrog Lake by onefastbiker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Untitled by nateboy001, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo - Spain*


L1022112 by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy*


Strade di Siena by Michele Palombi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Windsor - UK*


exodus by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*BUdapest*


2016-09 Budapest-215.jpg by Juan A. Lopez Vega, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


DSC_3878 by Gabriele Gardenal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


El salto de la valla by Pato sin charco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


DSC_2233 by chris perkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Musabbir Chowdhury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_4172 by Gabriele Gardenal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ericeira, Portugal*
01.2015 | Ericeira, Portugal by Sabine Scheller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canakkale - Turkey*


lighting up the dardanelles by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Shrouds of the Somme by Andrew Newman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
MinMax-002 by James McFarlane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
JazzFest Skyline by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Arts by Predrag Petrovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jeddah, Saudi Arabia*
Jeddah tower / Kingdom tower / Mile-High tower , construction site by Mostapha Ghaziri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
~ Dubai Marina view from The Palm ~ Explored on 27/10/2016 ~ by Chirag Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
OYM #156 A Fresh Eye on Paris by MaxenceJ_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris : Mise en Seine (crue de Juin 2016) by Juliette Leroi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Near Moab, Utah*


Arches National Park (in Explore) by Kerry Wright, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg*


Hamburg - Hafen City 02 by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stivan, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*


Meccano... by riccardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nepal, Kathmandu*


Necessity, the mother of invention. by logan hubbard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Electric Car Lamp*


Electric Car Lamp by Fitz Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Gae Aulenti - Milano by Giulio Annibali, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of Brixen - South Tyrol - Italy*


Church Organ by Arx Zyanos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tulsa, Oklahoma*


where Trump leads by michael, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


... by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Keyhaven, England, United Kingdom*


Sailing Ships by Richard Walker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Svartifoss, Iceland*


Svartifoss | Iceland – 2016 by Dennis Wehrmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cumbria, England, United Kingdom*


Sleepless Hollow by john malley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Snowdonia, Wales*


Cloud Aspiration by Paul Nadin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Centro Congressi, Genoa, Liguria*


Lost by Matteo Campodonico, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*


a street addiction by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice*


Fuji X70 - Venice by Konstantin Tilberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Station..*


Station.. by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Borough, London, England*


More London by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


Où les Rats s'élèvent vers les Etoiles (Explore) by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dublin*


Streetcar Dublin by Hernán Piñera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*


Bavarian Boygroup by Jürgen Fabian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Germany*


Der rasende Roland by Andreas Koch wieder dabei, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lion*


The Dark Side of Animals - Lion by Dez Karpati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Comacchio, Emilia Romagna, Italy*


torre dell'orologio by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Falcon Field Municipal Airport, Arizona, United States*


Boeing Stearman by Chris Deahr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw*


Warsaw, Tamka Street by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Upper Milovaig, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Neist Point & Lighthouse by Ruth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg-Mitte, Hamburg*


tango by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ca' Cappello, Veneto, Italy*


la Chiesa di Moceniga by paolo trapella, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vancouver*


Writer's Block by rubenparra78, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brize Norton, England*


RAF Brize Norton nightshoot 04 by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ultental - South Tyrol*


Fischersee by Arx Zyanos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fritham, England, United Kingdom*


Donkeys by Richard Walker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vulture, Kapama Game Reserve, South Africa*
Vulture | Kapama Game Reserve | South Africa 2016 by Dennis Wehrmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


The beacons by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville*


Real Alcázar by Hernán Piñera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iguazu Falls, Brazil*


Power of H-2-O by rubenparra78, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Montefalcone... by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leopard, Chobe National Park, Botswana*


Leopard | Chobe National Park | Botswana 2014 by Dennis Wehrmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Međimurska, Croatia*


Fontana Franjevački trg by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Međimurska, Croatia*


Županija Međimurska by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Un train peut en cacher un autre... by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Groves, Texas, United States*


Soldier and His M-16 No. 2 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Charlottenburg, Germany*


Wächter der Zeit by Andreas Koch wieder dabei, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*


Teatro Juarez by rubenparra78, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


empty by Matti Rytkönen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Lacock Abbey by Gareth Cullen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC-13.jpg by Stéphane Ribrault, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Abbaye Saint-Maurice by Veritseger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leipzig - Germany*


Take off by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puglia - Italy*


Trani Cathedral, Puglia, Italy, 2016 314 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Bauges - France*


La brume se lève........... by Geneviève Ricard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duingt Castle*


Château de Duingt by Geneviève Ricard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Traffic in Istiklal Cd by Michael Krolop, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin*


BSR am Ernst Reuter Platz 5 by Andreas Koch wieder dabei, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Precision of detail*


Precision of detail (Please view on black) by 8aleks8, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segovia*


¡Están locos estos romanos! by _Suminch_, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Plymouth United Kingdom*


Devonport Prison by Rich Walker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Railway look road　*


Railway look road　（鉄道の側道） by minoru karamatsu（柄松稔）, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ortsteil Mitte, Berlin, Berlin*


Checkpoint Charlie - Berlin by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Life of Paddy by john malley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mater Dei, Naples, Campania*


The direction of Piazza Dante by Davide Squillace, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Slopes and Shadows*


Slopes and Shadows by Georgette, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by andrea Erl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palais de Chaillot, Paris, France*


the beauty and the beast by Andreas Jurgenowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Runaway Bay, Saint Ann, Jamaica*


Jamaican Breeze by Jennifer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown Toronto*


Man's Best Friends? - 30/52 by Jennifer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Međimurska, Croatia*


Zidina - Stari grad Zrinski by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Međimurska, Croatia*


Sv. Juraj na Bregu by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia*


Plaža Crikvenica by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salamanca, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Catedral de Salamanca by Idoia Eletxigerra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bakio, Basque Country, Spain*


Parada en Gaztelugatxe by Idoia Eletxigerra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Međimurska, Croatia*


Palača by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stephansdom, Vienna*


Aprendiendo, como yo by Idoia Eletxigerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bonaguil, France*
Defensive Towers Of Chateau De Bonaguil by Peter Greenway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by hidarinia photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Jog on by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

London 2015 by Elisabetta Pelucchi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oakland, California, US

Saturday night date by bitonio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

View from St Pauls in b&w by cath booton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

LONDON by Bubulonis Aper, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Spiraling down by Mike Haxell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Olympic Velodrome by Ian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Tower Bridge by Sara Kahsay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Royal Albert Hall by Derwisz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Regents Park - NW1 by Malcolm Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

La Sombra by Teresa Margolles by Alex Kay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Light In The Slot Canyons by Alex Kay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

Backside of the Broadway by Alex Kay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Riverside County, California, US

San Gorgonio Pass Wind Farm, Riverside County, California by Alex Kay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California, US

Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco, California by Alex Kay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles City, California, US

urban concrete curves 06224 by s.alt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Untitled by Benz Doctolero, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berkeley, California, US

All Quiet by Melinda Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Northern California, US

heavenly body... by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sacramento, California, US

Sacramento, CA by Eric Betancourt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley, CA, US

French Curve by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Owens Valley, California, US

Dunes by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Owens Valley, California, US

Forgotten by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Owens Valley, California, US

Home In The Country by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mammoth Lake, California, US

Lower Rainbow Falls by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lone Pine, California, US

Diaz Lake by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Randsburg, California, US

Santa Barbara Church by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Owens Valley, California, US

The Car by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, California, US

Share by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Owens Valley, California, US

Green Street by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California high desert, US

Goat Canyon Trestle by Gary, on Flickr


----------



## Tebeng (Nov 28, 2016)

wow


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto *


1R8A5846 by Johnny [Shakedown], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cyprus*


Through the morning lights by Julien Molinaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Provence - France*


Arc de triomphe de Glanum by gregory jouval, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La Nina Blanca by refreshment_66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK
*

Reflection, Kennet & Avon Canal, Bath by Nige Thorpe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brisighella - Italy*


Brisighella (RA) - SAM_2610 by RobyFor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Liguria - Italy*


"solo con lei......" by Davide Zappettini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Reflet by Luccioni.V, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piancavallo - Italy*


Misty fence / Kerítés a ködben by Anoplius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Don't burst the bubble. Don't knock yourself out. by Gioacchino Petronicce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


Punk under control by J2MC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Funtain Of Victory by Clothaire Legnidu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parma - Italy*


@ streets of Parma @ by Davide Zappettini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Du monde sur la passerelle by Dominique DELAVAL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


External Memory by andre beyeler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The lady in the wood by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Umbria - Italy*


The sun on the square by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun by Russ Burns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


street photography berlin...roadman... by anton flow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Libellule Calopteryx virgo by clémentine vandenberghe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Crazy baby Owl by Sabrina Pesch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege* 


I saw Dali! by Manu Sibret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


(alternatives) streets of China by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Allons, entrons... by Luc Mary-Rabine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Roman Baths with scaffold by Mike Thorn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varkiza - Greece*


Making new friends by Vangelis Roussos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Japan*


Kobe by y uzen （犬も歩けば…）, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tribune Building Crown*


Inside the Tribune Building Crown B&W by Taffy Raphael, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shinbashi 1 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*


Hunter Stalking Game by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Harley*


Chrome by Dieter Gora, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


cambridge circus by Paul Steptoe Riley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brooklyn Bridge*


Brooklyn Bridge's Manhattan Tower by valjfal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

mold_a_rama by Luke Healey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


Thames cable car. by fjnige, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Untitled by Luis Piñero Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Duesseldorf, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


bokeh a la car'd by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rathenow, Germany*


St. Marien-Andreas-Church by Thomas Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Lines by Hernán Piñera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moabit, Berlin*


Abkühlung in Sicht by Deutscher Wetterdienst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Innere Altstadt, Dresden, Saxony*


curvy Zwinger by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


... by Chen-en Lee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


St Paul's Cathedral. by fjnige, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin*


HKW by Thomas Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liege, Belgium*


DOWN-town by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


... by Chen-en Lee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*old timer*


Heswall Shore old timer by jimmedia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fort Worth*


Fort Worth by flat6s, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skukuza, Mpumalanga, South Africa*


Making A Splash by Phil Newton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt-Nord, Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia*


well polished by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin*


Untitled by Thomas Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wirral Metropolitan Borough, England, United Kingdom*


Lighthouse and cranes by jimmedia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osprey - Savona, Italy*


Osprey - Savona, BC by _ Isaac _, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Missoula, Montana, United States*

O Tannenbaum by Eric Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alt Wolfsburg, Wolfsburg, Lower Saxony*


"B" by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lucca, Tuscany, Italy*


Vespa. Hasselblad 503cx by Robert Mehlan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*City Hall Area, New York*


To Touch the Sky by Dermot Russell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marrakech, Morocco*


* Las alargadas sombras de la intolerancia...o no * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*


Reykjavik Bride by Feldore McHugh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


Crane reflection by Nuno Basto de Lima, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Lisbon, Portugal*


laboratory by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skukuza, Mpumalanga, South Africa*


Three Of A Kind by Phil Newton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Adelaide Hills, South Australia*


Winter seems so far away.. by David Munro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rochester Cathedral, Kent, England*


Rochester Cathedral by Ian, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Africa

Making A Splash by Phil Newton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Africa

No Entry by Phil Newton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Africa

That Stare by Phil Newton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavic, Iceland*
Reykjavik Bride by Feldore McHugh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Tagankaya sq. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
FROM W PROJECT by Alex Coghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran via by Mauricio Belaunde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw mornings by Tammisto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
#SOSCOUPINBRAZIL by Luciano Marra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Clean by Denis CALISE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Science Fiction by Marcus Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Grand Canal by Ian Dolphin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Lower Barrakka - Valletta MALTA by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Pic Nic on the Pavement . by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI by Ben Lomax, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1543 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

El coliseo - Il colosseo by Kevin Pacheco, en Flickr

KevinPacheco-Fotografía


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


-c20161125810_2496_-136 by Erik Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*



Hamburg Hauptbahnhof by Sandro Selig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Sangjun Chon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Snowy Nights in NY by Sangjun Chon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palma de Mallorca - Spain*


From Heaven? by Ralph Wachowiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada - Spain*


granada 02 by Santiago Choliz Polo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Foggy morning in Manhattan. by Sangjun Chon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Without Backpack by Ralph Wachowiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Museos de Madrid. Museo del Aire (XII) by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paladru - France*


Une histoire de fleur. Isère, nov 2016 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Untitled by Sangjun Chon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Museos de Madrid. Museo del Aire (12) by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


One of them by Ralph Wachowiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco*


GGB by D T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Colección Paseo al Retiro (XII), Variaciones sobre el Palacio de Cristal by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nanjing*


Lujiazua from East Nanjing Road by Creative Destruction Asia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vizille - France*


Vizille, oct 2016 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cramond Island - UK*


walkway, cramond island by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Postdam - Germany*


Dark Way by Ralph Wachowiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


worship by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Scary Aquarium | Rome, 2016 by Franco Spaccialbelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barrage de Monteynard - France*


Barrage de Monteynard. Isère, nov 2016 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadiz - Spain*


160503134 bn by Máximo Henares Villoria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sky on water by Andreas Klodt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manali - India*


deodar wood by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Millennium Square - Leeds*


Millennium Square - Leeds by ROFL-COPTER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pushkar, Rajasthan, India*


Bring On The Dancing Camels by colin mclellan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tolworth Tower*


Tolworth Tower by Colin Evans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Inside by Dmitriy Beketov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*River Saar, Germany*


River Saar by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arnheim Train Station*


Arnheim Train Station by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg*


Die Speicherstadtbrücke by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*


on the way by Nick Poon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


Puente de Toledo (Madrid) by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Córdoba*


Mezquita de Córdoba by Travel by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hoorn, North Holland, Netherlands*


Marina Reflections (Explored 19-9-2016) by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*House Finch*


Female House Finch by Brian Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubai*


fenced cyclists by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Happy to see me ??? by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wattingen, Canton of Uri, Switzerland*


The Devils Bridge..... by Johannes Mayr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prakhon Chai, Buriram, Thailand*


Phanom Rung - Thailand by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Landquart, Canton of Graubunden, Switzerland*


Would you like to say something before you leave? by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oakland, California*


God's Architecture by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg*


Elbbrücken mit Zug by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salsomaggiore Terme, Emilia Romagna, Italy*


THERMAE by Gian Piero Camera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Napanee, Ontario, Canada*


Work Truck TT by rob elliott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Untitled by Jey Key, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

20161207bessarfskopar3.jpg by hedi lee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Unknown place

B/W/R (2) by Raden Dewantoro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City, US

Rockefeller center in b&w by Emma Kajayan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Road to...? by Jupp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin

erkanmatik_2016_27 by Erkan Kalenderli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

10688820914 by fT4yRgXUqgFwpDcdgK3L fT4yRgXUqgFwpDcdgK3L, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portland, Oregon, US

generations by Craig Paup, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin

autobahn by Peter Seven, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portland, Maine, US

Portland ME by Wenze Luo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Restauration of the Grand Union by Guy Samson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Dark.. by Edip Emre, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

El Escorial in B&W by Fernando J. Pereda, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Sgwd Ddwli Uchaf-b&w by Kerry Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Cart B&W by sovanhang FOTO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

... by Mohd Zairi Mohamad Rozali, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Watermolenbeek- Roosendaal, The Netherlands by Ruud Schreuder, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Idaho, US

Monotone Park by James Edmondson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Fruit trees by Theo Simons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Women world in b&w 129 by gianfranco romano, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

On guard by 4foot2, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Fast. Following. Frozen. by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Tunnelling by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Abu Dhabi

Aftersun by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Clan by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Projection by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

I'll Walk You Home by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

Backlit by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia*


imagenes gratis


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thuringia - Germany*


Baumkronenpfad by Rambofoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Sagrada Familia in black & white by Lindsay Fuller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Unrestrainted desire by debbykwong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Urban Eye by debbykwong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK*


Bath UK by Mike Thorn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Storm Watch by Steve Mitchell Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam by Peter du Gardijn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Spain*


la muralla y El Pilar by Santiago Choliz Polo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra - India*


Inside the Taj Mahal by Sankha Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pintura - Italy*


Prima neve by Michele, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Urrugne, Aquitaine, France*


Backstage III by Alejo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boston*


roundabout by jimATL (weltreisender2000), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


der ist wohl schon länger unterwegs... by Ronny-1976, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


Paris_1016-438-2 by Mich.Ka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Grand palace by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Grand palace by Anek Suwannaphoom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Washington Virginia*


Washington Virginia Railway Co. by rockcreek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Combermere, Ontario, Canada*


A Gaping Maw Looking to Harvest a Snack by Anvilcloud, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munnikeveld, Volendam, North Holland*


The Pearl by Roel Prikken, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arnhem, Guelders, Netherlands*


Arnhem stationshal by Maarten Takens, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chaco Canyon, New Mexico*


Pueblo Bonito, Chaco Canyon by Sandra Herber, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Noir.. by Vania Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow river. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Casco Viejo Siete Calles, Bilbao, Basque Country*


Comienza la Navidad by Idoia Eletxigerra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nantes*


Nantes 180 by Laurent Salanderr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Maturité by lyonel69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
"View from above." 🔭 ◾ Vista desde el último piso de la Torre Latinoamericana. by José Miguel S, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Lift off by raphael, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago*


Chicago. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bologna*


Piazza san Domenico by Matteo Spinelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
HC9Q8684-1a by rod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia riposa by Marco Forgione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Project 366 - 336/366: Festive atmosphere by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
City Nights by pranavmanmohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Vélib' by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Pigeon vole.......... euh, non by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

House by Juan Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Shining Through by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris - Tourisme by night by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Hotel-Dieu, Paris by gibizet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris rue des Ciseaux by Cécile Pommeron, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Panthéon by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris by Guillermo García Juanes, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Eiffel tower by _John Hikins, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

**BIRDS AND STIX** by **THAT KID RICH**, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

**LATE NIGHT TUNNEL VISION** by **THAT KID RICH**, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

**THE 1 LINE NYC** by **THAT KID RICH**, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York, US

**CREATURE ALLEY** by **THAT KID RICH**, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bikanar ~ India*


Famous for his moustache by Plooifiets, on the road again . . . ., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Polo, Venice, Veneto*


Backwater by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljanica river, Slovenia*


Ljubljanica river, Slovenia by Mihael Grmek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vieux Montreal, Montreal, Quebec*


cleaning the pipes by Jim Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotterdam*


Veerhaven by Bozidar Martincic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bled island, Slovenia*


Bled island, Slovenia by Mihael Grmek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marocco*

Waiting by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meerbrook, England, United Kingdom*


Roachend Barn by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


View over Paris by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin*


Reichtag roof by Sly Deshaies, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*


NYC Bronx Lane metro Driver by Sly Deshaies, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Espergjaerde, Hovedstaden, Denmark*


Espergærde Havn by Lars Holte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ashley, Michigan*


Waiting for Santa by Scott Shields, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leipzig*


Looking up [Explored] by elle jimmy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Luna park by Eugenio Matta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Katoomba, New South Wales, Australia*


Katoomba Level Crossing by Blue Mountains Local Studies, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Dakota*


two buffalo by Jimmie Sides III, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain*


Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*the Aird, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Romancing the stone by SkyeBaggie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Tram E28 in B&W - Lisboa by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bryce Canyon, Utah, US

Belly of Bryce by Scott Stringham, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Burmester Adventures by Scott Stringham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Skyline by Rolf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
IMG_8778 by Nick Kiselev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Santa Fe, México DF by Guillermo R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Bus stop by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
St Lawrence Market by Sean Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Reichstag Berlin by Herbert Albuquerque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro II-52.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
NYC by Matt Zygmunt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
LA BOQUERIA by MIQUEL / POCO A POCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Guide phone by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris is one of my favorite places on the planet. Can't wait to return. For now, my first B&W Instagram photo. Hope you like it! #paris #france #b&w #black #white #notredame #seine #river #cathedral #travel #adventure #freedom #mindfulness #outside #outdo by Evasion - Pressing Reset, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Film2014-17-20 by joerg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Dark Gondolas by KENNETH BARKER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
White and black horses, grey skies by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Dragée by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Back from Dubaï by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hawaii Oahu day 2 Nov 2016 Jason Gambone-540-PSedit.jpg by Jason Gambone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest - Lake Feneketlen and vapour at night 02 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
D8A_1397 by Viggo Johansen, on Flickr


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Monastir, Tunisia

Monastir by Chérif Bouchiha, on Flickr


----------



## tunimaroc (Dec 24, 2012)

Bizerte, Tunisia

Vieux port de BIzerte -Vue Panoramique -1- by Dominique TOUEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandra bridge (Ottawa), Canada*
4:44:44 AM by Jason Fournier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Looking by Sakia Salam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Look by Barry Lowman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste - Italy*


look by eric verbais, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Look by Masa Fuse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

San Francisco


Looking Up by darwin Bell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Zion National park - US


Looking Down by Kurt Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lisbon


Complexité by ducatst2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Toronto


1R8A6803 by Johnny [Shakedown], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Berlin


Berlin by Ezio Scotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Santa Lucia - Italy


Agriturismo in fumo by Piergiorgio Leonti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


_DSC1652 by gérard LAURENT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Copenhagen


Early morning... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lille


La marchande de fleurs by Pascal DESNAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Chüebodenegg, Richtung Tanzboden by Geri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*untitled*


untitled by Jesse Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holland*


Let's Dance by nokkie1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapel on the Rock, Colorado*


2016 WEEK 49: B&W and INFRARED – PLACES OF WORSHIP by Jeanie Sumrall-Ajero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old car*


Old car by Peter Downes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


Anything But a Plane City by Lee Pelling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Niederrhein*


Exotik am Niederrhein by Linda Broszeit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florida*


Amid the glitz and the galmor by Dan Gifford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotterdam*


Delfshaven by Bozidar Martincic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid*


La Puerta del sol - Madrid by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Cavalli ed acrobati by Leonardo Giangori, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Giardino di Boboli, Florence, Tuscany*


Statue in Loggia Della Signoria, Florence by Peter Downes, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


London Skygarden View by Lee Pelling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nakuru, Rift Valley, Kenya*


running free [explore] by IamNotUnique, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colorado*


2016 WEEK 5: B&W - Barrier by Jeanie Sumrall-Ajero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow*


... by Vitaly Misyutin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belfast*


Take a Seat by Good News Snaps, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ontario*


Rainy Day at the Museum by Daren N., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


Shoreditch, London 2016, by Sean Goswell, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mahee Island, Northern Ireland*


Ruined by Good News Snaps, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monument*


Monument by Bozidar Martincic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A7_DSC1255 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
FYCNT173 - Puit d'argent 2-3.jpg by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Escalator by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown Toronto by Marc Tucciarone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
@TheOpera by .CrispyFotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museu de Arte Moderna do Rio de Janeiro-25.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelhpia, U.S.A.*
#LOVE. #philly. #philadelphia. by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Equilibrio - balance by Francisco López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Valt3r Rav3ra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Funny park. by Marco / Zak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
are you ready ? by @ntomarto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
are you ready ? by @ntomarto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Foggy Venice by cptstrazza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The Azure window (Gozo), Malta*
The azure window by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Berlaymonster by Haf3z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
dubai-desert-sand-dunes-burj-khalifa-alarab-atlantis-toronto-wedding-photographer-21 by Keith Acedera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
The Hungarian Parliament Building by Gyula Szabó, on Flickr


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Lviv, Ukraine*

....



Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

jose l. said:


> Unknown place
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by iromix, on Flickr


This is Kyiv :yes:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


It's going down by Martin Wozenilek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Maspalomas dunes - Spain


Maspalomas01 by Félix Ramos Fernández de Ocáriz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Berlin


C)cCc by Mittags Kind, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

UNknown place


Going Home by Jaakko Paarvala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Going Home by Jaakko Paarvala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Vienna


A Bird In The Hand Is Worth 2 In The Bush. by James Burke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

British Columbia - Canada


Season's Change by Chris Morley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Menaggio - Italy


Church Visit by James Burke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

D'Orta lake - Italy


Barche al lago d'Orta by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Cazorla - Spain


Cazorla, Jaén by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Switzerland


Esibizioni sul ghiaccio by Robertino Radovix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lviv - Ukraine


St. George's Cathedral, Lviv by yuzefe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Marseille


marseille sunset by vicouvicou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

New York


Binghamton New York ~ Security Mutual Building ~ Court Historic District by Onasill ~ Bill Badzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Barcelona - SPain


Barcelona by Susanne S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

UNknown place


_DSC58231 by Thorsten Borchers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


_T2A6487 by harrimuu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


"don't hang up" by .snap.sh00ter., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Arnhem - Netherlands


Disagreement by Hanno De Boer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lisbon


Colinas Tram by Ramon C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


spider 2 by Tracy Evans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Gaeta by Rino Palma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Brockenhexe / Brockenwitch by UlvargHS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ya viene... by j. javier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tandil - Argentina*


Tandil - Argentina by Gus 200photos=1,6+millionViews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


- pressure refueling- by micha k., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Que viene!!! by Victor Gil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*UNknown place*


waiting for you . . . by Dieter Lanou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utah - US*


icy showers... by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veneto - Italy*


L_ago dell' ego. by Marty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greenland*


NIK_1559 by Erhard Bewernick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piedmont - Italy*


In the Mist by intheDarkRoom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


IMG_1422 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cork - Ireland*


Fin Barre's Cathedral. by Tim Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


"I know you're out there somewhere, kid!" by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Grave of Alfred Hrdlicka by Ingrid Hedbavny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Myriades by rex ortius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Holy place II - the enlightenment by D40OOM.eu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Halde Haniel by Meiduo Scharhily, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Copia di 2016-09-02 17.20.38 by Giorgio Parodi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Vale by Andrew Kearton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saumur - France*


Castelo de Saumur - Vale do Loire - Franca by Marco Antonio Araujo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


9837 Splash splash , as a Finale !--Phan Rang , Vietnam by C.K. NG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Look at me by Frau Schmitt Fotoreise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Montanhas do Vale by Jean Chad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atlanta - US*


confusion. by Darren Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Confusion by Frédérique Fourier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puglia - Italy*


confusion? by giancarlo, italy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Shard (#2) by Alexander Fink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore street scenes, Singapore*
Prayers for a pose by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Coming from nowhere version monochrome by G SM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
New Recruits by WrldVoyagr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Autumn wedding | Осенние свадьбы by Eugene Yakovenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
"View from above." 🔭 ◾ Vista desde el último piso de la Torre Latinoamericana. by José Miguel S, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm_Stadshuset_Touristen by penjelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
51 by Jiří Vašek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Big skate by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Crysler Building (New York). by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Décorations de Noël place du Panthéon en Noir et Blanc by Frantce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Westminster Bridge, London by Philip To, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


These dark days... by Christophe Staelens, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Faro, Portugal*


Capela dos Ossos by Dani Colston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
_MG_8251_web - Where dark secrets of Buda are entombed by Alex DROP, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Girona, Spain*


Reflejos de montañas by Montse ;-)), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gare, Strasbourg*


Strasbourg II by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ulm, Germany*


Backlight by Kevin Pilz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*


Forgotten by Antonio Aliaga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gabicce Mare, Marche, Italy*


Over the city by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southwark, London, England*


St. Stephen's Walbrook Church seen from the court of N M Rothschild & Sons by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Sicily, Italy*


Palermo, Fiat 126 by cptstrazza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Ouille ! by cedric surles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg*


in the cage. by Hans Eckart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vasto, Abruzzi, Italy*


Castello Caldoresco (Vasto, Abruzzo) by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dartmoor, England*


The Sheep King by Neil Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


*Concept X* by Manita Goh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Penarth, South Wales*


Pier by Dani Colston, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montblanc, Catalonia, Spain*


... somos tan pequeñitos ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


El claroscuro by Edgardo Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Caurnamont, South Australia*


Tania Anne - explored by Trace Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Colorado, Andalusia, Spain*


Pine Forest Walk by Light+Shade [spcandler.zenfolio.com], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Classics by Dave Haynes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


line angle confusion by michael cogan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


So filigree and yet stable. by GOLDFOCUS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Far away by Nikola Milosevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Night & Day by andre beyeler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Glass of Smoke by Luca Giorgini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Ocean Mountains by Ben Heine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Jervis, NY - US*


Mountain Living, Port Jervis, NY. by Ryan Joseph Daley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Dolceacqua by 49luigi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Alone in the morning mist by AMJ STREETS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


tiny steps... by serap günay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Silent - Day 16/365 by Steven Guzzardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


Big Brothers little Sister by andre beyeler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Pey Berland by Olivier Dubrasquet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greenland*


D4S_1855 by Erhard Bewernick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greenland*


D4S_1347 by Erhard Bewernick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sonoma, CA - US*


feather wish by silkway, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington, DC - US*


When Glass Ceilings Fall by Emily Reid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


Sheltered by matt brand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


She-wolf by Alba Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mono, California, United States*


Bodie, California by Claude Schwab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Black and White Beirut Nights by George Zahm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luxemburg*


IRre Burg Eltz by Thorsten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Cruz, Seville, Andalusia*


Plaza de España, Sevilla by Claude Schwab, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barossa Valley, South Australia*


Barrels by Simon Slattery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sinuggala, Uva, Sri Lanka*


Family walk by Claude Schwab, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grisons, Switzerland*


Walking by Thorsten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Send me a letter*


Send me a letter.... by Gabi Wi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yoho National Park, Canada*


Emerald Lake Mono by Cory Beatty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Buick*


Buick by David Peters, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Matador Beach, California*


El Matador State Beach mono by Cory Beatty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Untitled by ATOMIC Hot Links, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
City Scape by Rodney Gaviola, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*State Park in Nevada*


Valley of Fire by Aaron Rayburn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tokyo, Japan*


.[back] at the crossroads ii. by Shirren Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Canoagem Velocidade - C2 1000m - Isaquias Queiroz e Elron de Souza Silva_31 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Empire Views by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
IMG_5051-2 by Tomasz Dunn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
I found myself in my melodies by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Pellestrina by Matteo M. Santoni, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

Millennium Biltmore Hotel - Bell Desk by Jorge Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

RHM_5110.jpg by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Clemente, California, US

Fall in Line by Sean Foster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

EMILIE by BlackSp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South East Asia

*** by Fevzi DINTAS, on Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

djole13 said:


> *Barossa Valley, South Australia*
> 
> 
> Barrels by Simon Slattery, on Flickr


Been to the Barossa Valley, beautiful part of South Australia. 80% of Australian wine comes from the valley. :cheers:


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Khabarovsk, Russia


PA265149.JPG


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veneto – Italy*


Armonia in bianco e nero by Daniele Romagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


uno dos tres by Øystein Günther, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pas de Calais - France*


maison du marais by pierre Moulin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nuremberg – Germany*


Beware Of The Cat by Chris Heinroth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nuremberg – Germany*


Dior by Chris Heinroth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Time for Snow by rodney harrison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocamadour – France*


Rocamadour, le Grand Escalier... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meknes – Morocco*


raccontami la verità by francesco melchionda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bradford – UK*


"Waiter! Waiter! There's a man in my coffee!" "Don't tell anyone or they'll all want one!" by Jason Feather, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Misty views by Matt Coll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


lines&curves by Roberto Michaelis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


A Hairwaving Shot by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


... betweentheworlds... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lost by Christophe Staelens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Come Rain or Shine... by Malena Fryar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The dark it comes... by Camille SENSITIV, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata*


Calcutta - Sous le tunnel près du marché aux fleurs. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Hamilton St. by Jianwei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Delhi - India


Why you're being so edgy? by Shikher's Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


15/52 : Look at the sky (London) [Explored] by Hervé Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Evil Within by Wormsmeat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eilean Donan Castle*


Come on Eilean! by movinonagroove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Come back later ! by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


declining sunray by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


Reflection of surface of a river. by kaneko amury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norwich – UK*


Norwich by Sebastian Perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


- come ombre son le cose,come ombre le persone passano frettolose - by Cesare Schiapelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


# 1 lines&curves by Roberto Michaelis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Neulich auf dem Friedhof by Markus Kniebes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
Unknown place*


Cables & Cigüeñas by Ana Villar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sicily – Italy*


Spleen! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Malostranské Square B&W by MikyRafa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Catalonia*


Un carrer by Antònia Cos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*


Fuente del leon by John, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome*


......figli di una vecchia canzone by Luigi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Essen, Germany*


Light and shadow by susacu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


The secret garden by Gian Tang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santiago*


Catedral Santiago Apostol by hansel_mena, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Martin-de-Vers, Midi-Pyrenees, France*


Le coeur de Saint Martin de Vers by Denis Vandewalle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reno and Carson City, Nevada*


I'm Pulling For You by vegasracer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bucaramanga*


Is it raining? Aghh... by Fernando Rueda, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Landeplatz Schmallenberg-rennefeld, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


Action (black and white) by Bernd Obervossbeck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monroe, New York, United States*


swans on johnson pond by Lisa Cook, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague*


"K" by Cerny, in Prague. by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sermoneta, Italy*


Secure access (EXPLORED) by Stefano Avolio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Akkoy, Denizli, Turkey*


Hierapolis by Antònia Cos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*bye bye summer*


bye bye summer by Gian Tang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dominican Republic*


kitesurf - #Cabarete #RepDom #kitesurf #RepublicaDominicana #Blackandwhite 230 by hansel_mena, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cincinnati Zoo*


Family by Robert Streithorst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gotthard, Switzerland*


gottardo - the tunnel by dan boss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reno, Nevada*


Just Venting by vegasracer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Parra 1 said:


> Been to the Barossa Valley, beautiful part of South Australia. 80% of Australian wine comes from the valley. :cheers:


^^ Thank you my friend Parra 1, I hope you enjoyed the golden drops of wine! :cheers:


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

BC, Canada

Mt Tzouhalem in the fog by Patrick Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Meteora (GR) b/w view by spiros, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Obscure by Brian Price, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sedona, Arizona, US

Sedona Starry night B&W by surf Durrani, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

A22_Highway_Bolzano by David Tomasi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

2016 WEEK 49: B&W and INFRARED – PLACES OF WORSHIP by Jeanie Sumrall-Ajero, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

Empty Miles by Jason Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Beskydy #3 by Radim Seibert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Slovakia

DSCF5825 by Radim Seibert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oregon, US

Perch Silhouette by Ian Ayers, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Buttermere Lone Tree by Colin Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

hills & mountains by Rosmarie Voegtli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Mexico, US

Fajada Butte by Tom Ballinger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

160994 The summit of the Lastron dei Scarperi by Dario Bellodis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tom911r7/31530880921/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portland, Oregon, US

F-15 Eagle Open for Tours & Its Air-to-Air Missiles by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portland, Oregon, US

F-15C Heading Out for Maintenance in Black & White by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

England

Channel Hoppers by Rob Finch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

EF-18B (M) (B&W military jets #3) by Ignacio Ferre Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

ZA372 B&W-1 by Kelvin Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pyongyang *


Reunification Monument by andre beyeler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Libelle_-1 by Bernhard Zabsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Chiemsee 16 by [L]aurent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yakushima - Japan*


8:30 Ferry to Yakushima by Ignacio ayestaran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo. Roppongi by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo Metropolitan Government Building by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saarland - Germany*


Built between riversides - Part 3 by Sonja Koch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zatton - Croatia*


Where's Wally II by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka*


Untitled by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


flaviosilvacosta remembrance day 2016 (13) by Flávio Costa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Pagode by Fanougraphie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


dark light by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heraklion - Greece*


grak042 by Massively Clear Delusion, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto - Japan*


Kyoto by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Snow Leapord 3 by BDRoy1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Tunnel by andre beyeler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20161114武嶺 by Shihrong Shiao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dordrecht - Netherlands*


Dordrecht & Silver Efex Pro by Wim Boon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Topias Renkola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin by [L]aurent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


monument by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


a challenging parking ... by sergio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mind Your Head by ukdrew68, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gdansk - Poland*


Port of Gdańsk by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


prater hauptallee by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


tilt shift R.I. Statehouse by TONY RUBINO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Dream-Catcher-2 by E.R.M when I get big Im going to get an electric guitar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


NU RESPECTATI DISTANTA by kalarashan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Moonrise Over Washington DC by Rick Trinnes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice*


San Marco - 2016 by Giorgio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boston*


POTW 2016-12-11 - Boston Skyline from Cambridge by Bill Damon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


2016-11-13_b_009 by Will not give up on film., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pompei Scavi, Campania, Italy*


Pompei Bronze by James Hodgson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Baščaršija, Sarajevo by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santiago de Chile*


Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon*


Lisboa by Yolanda Perez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Photographer by Bob Corn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gallipoli, Puglia, Italy*


Puglia - 2015 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*couples in the rain*


couples in the rain by Urbant •, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lincoln, England*


Lincoln Cathedral by merv52, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
CTA Quincy/Wells by Otto Vondrak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
_MG_9723-Modificabn by Alexander Pellegrin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Linked by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
couple by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
La cruz de Malta by Carlos Rodriguez Arribas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The Lone Figures by A. David Holloway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sailing in the storm... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis museum (Athens), Greece*
Lines by mutos21, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda Castle by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Far Away by Henny Vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Connection by Guillaume CHANSON, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Load In by Guillaume CHANSON, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

balade parisienne by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Centre spirituel et culturel orthodoxe russe - monochrome - by ettigirbs2012, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Etienne MARCEL & Hotel de ville by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Pont au Change by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Rue Saint-Antoine by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Paris by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Under Watch by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

CNV000034 by albert zurashvili, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

CNV000036 by albert zurashvili, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

CNV000021 by albert zurashvili, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Stairways at an Exhibition by bigalid, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

At The River by The Big Smoke, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Mathematics III by efil', on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

LONDON 1612086581 by Andy P, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

LONDON 1612086557 by Andy P, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

light within by Andy P, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Drawn By Light - Tower Bridge London by Simon & His Camera by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rheinfall Schaffhausen by Michael Sroka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Ancient Horse by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


IMG_9900 by Marco Rilli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Brooklyn Bridge by Bilder Builder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milano by Valt3r Rav3ra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antibes - France*


Jump! by mbridgener, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Branches. by Astrid van Veen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burg Eltz - Germany*


Burg Eltz 2014 by Sabrina Pesch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The creepy cave by myworldeyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Alte Elbbrücke, Harburg bei Hamburg by Kai-Uwe Klauß, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Project 365 - 015 by ◆KC Photography◆, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Samhain . All Hallows Eve ¬ 20161031_0003 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


sweeping in the mist by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## Pcity (Jul 1, 2015)

Venice is top on my list of beautiful cities, great pics!!


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome*


Spanish Steps, Rome by Danny Brock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Talamone, Tuscany, Italy*


The wrong side by Daniele Ripa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manchester, England*


Skateboarders-Manchester. by keith vaughton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


Regents Canal by Ian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


350 - 366 by Hervé Legallais, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Recouvrance, Brest, Brittany, France*


"Balade Au Bout du Monde... Quand les remorqueurs de la Royale n'ont plus rien à remorquer... Ils font des ronds dans l'eau"/"Amble In The End of The World....When The French Navy's tug-Boats have nothing more to tow they make rounds in the water" by Fred DROUET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco*


San Francisco Californie USA by lili ka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Milano - terrazza Duomo by francesco De Franco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luxembourg city*


In Luxembourg city by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heidelberg, Germany*


"S-Printing Horse" / Heidelberg by Manfred Steinmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iowa*


Sky Glider by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kolkata*


"The picture is a secret about a secret, the more it tells you the less you know." Diane Arbus by Rajib Singha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco*


A moment in San Francisco #380 by Oscardaman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Dirk Marwede, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges*


Bruges Canal & footbridge. by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peniscola, Valencia, Spain*


the quiet man by Begoña CL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dahenfeld, Germany*


The catholic church of Dahenfeld. by Andreas Heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Empty by Richard Hatch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong-Kong*


A place of Tsim Sha Tsui by AstroDragon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*born to be wild.....*


born to be wild..... by Helmut Kraus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ireland*


Ireland on the road 2 by francesco De Franco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luxembourg city*


VeloH by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bristol*


Bristol 188 by Matt Turner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Adventureland Disney*


Disneyland Creepy by Swede1969, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco*


Curves, Arcs, and Circles by 勇 YoungAdventure, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Switzerland*


misty mountain hop by matthias haemmerly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown Houston, Houston, Texas*


Art on Streets by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Los Angeles*


Wilshire Blvd. | Los Angeles, CA | 2014 by [DV8] David Patrick Valera, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fussen, Germany*


Fishing lonely by ziwadashi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco*


Roomate Wanted: We like fresh blood! Must be fearless, easy going, and open mind. No screaming allowed. by 勇 YoungAdventure, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arches National Park*


Arches National Park by ziwadashi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bandera, Texas, United States*


Jams and jellies by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Napoli, Italy*


Napoli, Italy by ziwadashi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubai*


Flight Path... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colorado River*


Colorado River by ziwadashi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome*


MAXXI by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sv. Juraj na Bregu, Croatia*


Sv. Juraj na Bregu by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*


Pogled by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


People of Expo by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*


Stari grad Zrinski by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Shinsaibashi storefront in Osaka by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Nittele Tower in black and white by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Oi Man Estate in black and white by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

The Rookery's Oriel staircase: part 2 by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Ping Shek Estate in black and white: part 2 by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Ping Shek Estate in black and white by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

15.04.unk._tmax_400_CanonA1_028 by Weikun Xu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong, China

Hong Kong 31 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The Hurt Plaza Deck by Frank Loose, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Shade / Kiasma by Max Bauwens, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Finland


Frozen lane by Sakari Pönniö, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Winter woodland 3 by Nicholas Gray, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Angoli di Torino: Piazza Maria Teresa by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Untitled by SASHA TURPIN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

The Dark Forest Choreography by The Whisperer of the Shadows, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

L1000964 by Demeisan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by Alice Sionnach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Italy by Vespacollective, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Happy day by Peter Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Project 366 - 351/366: Petit Sablon - Brussels by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa II by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki at Night by sugiro15, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Reka Racz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rennes bridge (Rochester), U.S.A.*
rochester_high_falls by David Eschmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Daniele Argentiero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wisconsin – US*


From The Depths by Emmanuel Canaan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Nose Cone by Geoff Blondahl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sw-5296 by Jan Niklas Warneck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Homewood, IL – US


Section House #2, Foggy Night, Homewood, 2016 by Mark Messersmith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Section House #1, Foggy Night, Homewood, 2016 by Mark Messersmith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Santiago – Chile


Apoquindo / Transantiago 427 by Benjamín Lecaros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Tunnel of Light, Norwich by Leanne Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Seoul


Airwaves by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Switzerland


fishermen by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Quebec


Arts au Centre des Congrès de Québec : D’un lieu à l’autre (Chantal Séguin) by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


Cirque d'hiver Paris trapeze by David Buisine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

unknown place


On the silent wings of freedom by loulou*dreaming, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

somewhere in Denmark

Angel by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Canal's bike by akilika, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


The View from the Cript by Tommaso Antenucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


Jurassic Muséum by Ludovic LA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lisbon


Tram by Ludovic LA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Edinburgh


Edinburgh by Stu Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


2012 Civitella Alfedena Presepe al borgo(4) by enrico cinti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

New York


New-York By Night-32.jpg by Michaël SCHRADER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

New York


New-York By Night-21.jpg by Michaël SCHRADER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Inverted Arrows by Keith Gibson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Get behind the wheel by loulou*dreaming, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Does beauty make the ugliness of existence all the harder to bear? by loulou*dreaming, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


when the darkness consumes you; by kurt grüng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Forli - Italy


Forlì - SAM_2870 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Amsterdam


Giant Tulips in a Canal by Diziet "I Like Toast", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Potes - Spain


Paseo de la monja I by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Gijon - Spain


Afternoon walk by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maine, US*


Toulouse Nuts by Paul VanDerWerf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Nuit by Jean-Pierre Verduzier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wuppertal, Northrhine-Westphalia, Germany*


Wuppertal, Schwebebahn-Bahnhof Ohligsmühle by Hans Joachim Klein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Bergerac - France


Rue de nuit à Bergerac en Dordogne by Jean-Pierre Verduzier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Bordeaux


Bordeaux Jardin Public 002-Modifier by Jean-Pierre Verduzier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cebu, Philippines*
Delivery until 1AM by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Chateau Laurier by Brent Flaman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Going places by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santander, Spain*
Santander Spain Marina15th Sept 074 by Ken Hircock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Diego*


san diego marina by William Dunigan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg*


Dockland by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Northamptonshire, England, United Kingdom*


Goose emotion - Geese in motion [Explored] by Roland Bogush, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Medellin, Colombia*
Medellin, placa base by Iera Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*old mine - gears*


• Black smoke rise by Woven Eye, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cuitat Vella, Valencia*


Calles de Valencia by Filo Schira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Washington DC, U.S.A.*
Important Stuff by nikko shashinka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Retrouvailles by Philippe de Feluy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nuoro, Sardinia, Italy*


"Let It White and No Car" by Antonio Recupero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*


Hobbit by thobias stromberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by andrea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lodz, Poland*
Manufaktura by Aardvarklord, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bubble Bath*


Bubble Bath by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Seattle, WA.2015 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


The Hole - Monochrome by thobias stromberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam by Wim Hoek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Be happy for this moment. This moment is your life. by Siniša Ostojić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Fredrick Farquhar A7Rii-00117.jpg by Fredrick Farquhar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Blanc*


Mont-Blanc by Paul-Henri M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Film Noir by Jaden Nyberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cambridge*


Bright lights and VW Camper Van by Roland Bogush, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg*


Elbbrücken by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Diego*


san diego : ocean beach pier by William Dunigan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Fountains by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sangatte, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*


dramatic war-icon by Benny B. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
_DSC1233 by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ambleteuse, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*


fortress path by Benny B. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Birds on concrete by Tim Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
IMG_3741 by Palula Brasil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Life is all about choices*


Life is all about choices by Christophe Staelens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melacca City, Malaysia*
Red Square, Melacca by Mo Baig, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schijf, North Brabant, Netherlands*


161102 Sofie-4040 by Marco De Waal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Passira, Pernambuco, Brazil*


Untitled by Hélder Santana (Thanks for 2.5 milion views!!!), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Untitled by Sleepy in Bangkok ฟิล์มขาวดำสายมาร, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*


Crikvenica by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Casa de Campo lake (Madrid), Spain*
Casa de campo | Madrid - 19-12-2013 by Dani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*


BW-Stari grad Zrinski by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fort Worth, U.S.A.*
DSC03860 by Michael Seil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


scorcio by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
365/323: Oblique by Martin Chapman Fromm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Traffic by George Balea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago West View of John Hancock Center by Sebjanssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
supercolor 9 infrared harsh structure art museum and skyline ***** by ANdy Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Pouso e Revoada by Italberto Figueira Dantas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Rising - 001x by Steve Adcock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai skyline UAE Asia by Shahid Ali Khan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Dreta De L'eixample, Barcelona, Catalonia*


Untitled by Almusaiti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Under the Bridge, Paris. by Geoff Trollope, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Fata Morgana by Michael May, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mersch, Lëtzebuerg*


Entrée "AgroCenter" by whuzfilipe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gare, Strasbourg*


Petit repos! by whuzfilipe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Firenze, Florence*


Firenze Rolleiflex by sébastien amiet;l, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
05 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 227 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Festival of light in Lyon in 2016 by Hellodelyon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Athens streets by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meteora, Greece*
Meteora HDR BW by Lefteris Katsouromallis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Larnaca, Cyprus*
Cyprus Independence Day by Roman Lunin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Sola por la noche by Luis Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo visto de cima - Duda Bairros/Vicar by Duda Bairros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Skyline do Rio de Janeiro - Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Skyline of Bangkok, Thailand by Nguyễn Thế DƯƠNG [Real Estate, Skyline, Time-lapse], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Just listen to the music by Kyre Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
Beijing Train Station by Roland Estrada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vladivostok, Russia*
136 by Mitya Ku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Metro Estadio Olímpico by Julián del Nogal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Cafeteria.jpg by brenroy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
entrance by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Bien sûr by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Springtime in Chicago, 2016 by Mark Messersmith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia '16 by R24KBerg Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Fanar by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Majdanek, Lublin, Poland*


Konzentrationslager Lublin by Artur Malinowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kelpies*


Nose to nose with a Kelpie! by Margaret, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Michigan*


Turning in for the night by Scott Shields, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


Camden by mike atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Woolloomooloo, Sydney, New South Wales*


Art Gallery NSW by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco*


San Francisco by Branden Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belgium*


Lost in the woods [BE] by Dagelijks Brood, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto*


Peão by Tiago Pinho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eindhoven, Netherlands*


Engineering pt. 1 by FVDB<photography>, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dijon, France*


I will lock my heart into the stone... by Marjorie Chamillard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Gardian, Bordeaux*


The Gardian by Lubbock ., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Forward!*


En avant ! by Laurent Dodin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tasmania*


More hay by Steven Penton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


_B180339 #1 On Guard! by Ken Mines, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*magnificent four*


magnificent four by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*India*


Untitled by Ashok Saravanan .Ay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Estes Park, Colorado*


men of steel don't fall off their horses by Terry White, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*cat*


cat by Claudia Huhn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*War cannon*


War cannon by Fabianni L. Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*


20160921_cologone_froshow_003 by Jared Polin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seurasaari, Finland*


Stand alone in a still Finnish village 25 by Cedric LE GOUALLEC, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poznań, Poland*

Don't Look Now by Frank Martin Roth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Muette Sud, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Structures métalliques by amateur72, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome*


Museo delle Terme di Diocleziano by Giuseppe M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Istanbul*


"Pull it next to the other!" by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Invalides, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Heyyy!! by Vincent Anderlucci, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain*


Iglesia de San Pedro, Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


Tower Bridge Yet Again by Syed Ali Warda, on Flickr


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Khabarovsk, Russia



The Ox


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


First steps in the dance by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Black and White, London South Bank lights. by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Still Standing by Niels L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam
*

Snowfalls are now just a thing of the past by Gerard de Boer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Across the Thames from Greenwich by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Screen Distortion by John Kocijanski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20121222_008 by Kenneth Dellaquila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Montana - US*


Mountain Road by Jim Knapp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


dialogue with heaven by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


principessina by marco prete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Canal Life. Day 119. 2016 by Neil Wraight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston
*

Bicycles by Ron Perry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veneto - Italy*


A damp, drizzly November by Robyn Hooz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartagena - Colombia*


"Noli" y la Torre by David Covo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


IMG_2632 by ALBERTO VELARDI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


The shortest way from heaven to earth !!! by Yvette Depaepe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


nijmegen de oversteek by stefan weber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town*


Cape Town by paolo g monti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beirish Columbia*


Sea to Sky by Artur Stanisz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monmouth - UK*


Chippenham Park, Monmouth by Mark Cooke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Fishing whiteout by Chris Stonehouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


日本 by odwr tks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


just 17 metres to go by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Mini_Frankfurt by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Hot Air by andre beyeler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds*


folly stairs by Mark Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Prometheus by Alexander.Hüls, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nakuru - Kenya*


Good Morning Africa by Mohammad Saiful Islam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Damme - Belgium*


Regard de Lumière by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mambasa - R Congo*


Mambasa Rain Forest by Mohammad Saiful Islam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Basílica da Estrela by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The water tower by old cup, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Detalhes Manuelinos by Ricardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chittagong - Bangladesh*


Big is Small, Less is More by Mohammad Saiful Islam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Mosteiro dos Jerónimos by Ricardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palermo - Italy*


nudità by Andrea Calcagno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Slaying the Dragon by Uwe C. Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore skyline from the flyer by Rolf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Like a rocket by Alexander Fink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DSCF2733 by Choo_Choo_train, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
El Centro de Mexico City by Omar Nour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
#stockholm #streetview_sweden #a6000 #sweden #höst #bnw_sweden by jvcarvay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
2014-25-30 Madrid_F ONLY PERSONAL COMMENTS. NO LOGOS. THANK YO FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.© RESPECT the copyright. by Yo Leenders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Tram by Aurélien Censier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Afternoon Clouds, Bernal Heights by Ted Engelbart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cumulus by Joao Nunes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge by Dante Fratto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Nights by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Protest by _cson_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSC01371.jpg by Lorenzo Durandetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Fine Dining by Preston Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Durham, England*


Telephone by steven, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marina Centre, Singapore, Central Singapore*


ArtScience Museum by wilkinsong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stuyvesant Town, New York*


Santa Con 2016 by Roy Savoy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munich*


BMW World Munich by Pierre Polak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


Musée du Louvre, cour Napoléon, point de vue. by gregory lejeune, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Switzerland*


Zurich by kurt essler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cuba*


_DSC0293 by Ginga Ninga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Okinawa, Japan*


Moon on Kadena by thomas blowers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warrington, Cheshire, England*

Sinners and Saints.jpg by Andy Gilbert (LRPS), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Versailles, Ile-de-France, France*


VERSAILLES by Eric BEAUME, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Airy Hill, England, United Kingdom*


Whitby Town by wilkinsong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Quiet Man*


The Quiet Man by steven, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Don, Devonport, Tasmania*


Don River Railway, Tasmania by Steven Penton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blois, France*


Blois, entre ciel et Loire. by Laurent Dodin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Istanbul*


Itinerant Knife Sharpener by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barking, England*


Totaled Takeaway by Tee Cee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Victoria Point, Australia*


The storm rolled by by New traveller2013, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio*


Imperial Rome by Cath Dominguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunderland, England*


Sunderland Bridge Nude by Alan Dingwall, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Homeless*


LikeFather-2338 by Kenneth J. Berke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trenton - US*


The Awakening- Grounds for Sculpture 2286_7_8_b&w-flickr by Bill Heubner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Selinitsa - Greece*


Forgotten by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Night freight by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Esplanade Bridge and Theatres on the Bay by Rolf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Uma Avenida chamada Paulista by lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
000091240023 by Евгений Крылов, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
museo Soumaya by Armando Mejía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Pryssgränd, Sódermalm, Stockholm by Mauricio Duque Arrubla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
DSC_6399 by Mathew Mobley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto street fashion, style & architecture. by duncan thorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cumulus by Joao Nunes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
IMG_2132[1]_BW by Eric Burniche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Strikes and demonstrations 9 by Hugo JANODY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Reflections by Carmine Contrafatto, on Flickr


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi, Ukraine*









https://vk.com/floweronastonefoto


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
A cruise ship in Venice ⚓ by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi, Ukraine*









https://vk.com/floweronastonefoto


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi, Ukraine*









https://vk.com/floweronastonefoto


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
First Sight at Brussels by Kevin Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi, Ukraine*









https://vk.com/floweronastonefoto


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, France*
Street by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Viaje a Praga Vienna Budapest by luis diaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lawndale, Chicago, Illinois*


Medical Center by Tom Illinois, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Cruz, Seville, Andalusia*


The nocturnal look by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturn V Rocket*


Saturn V Rocket by Jeff K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abandoned Jail*


Abandoned Jail by Blurmageddon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Den Haag*


Cultuurpaleis / Hoofdpijndossier / Den Haag 2016 by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Italy, Lucca*


Italy, Lucca by Nicolò Cocchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eagle*


Eagle owl- II by Petr Kozelek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Philadelphia*


Market Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heidelberg, Germany*


Bergfriedhof Heidelberg in S/W - 1 by fotomänni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Huerta Santa Teresa, Seville, Andalusia*


Welcome to Sevilla! by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marche, Italy*


A brilliant day by Pamy Roby, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rügen - Sellin*


Rügen - Sellin by FarbenfroheWunderwelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yosemite Valley, California, United States*


Half Dome & Nevada Fall - Yosemite by Nick Hyatt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Overgrown and Forgotten*


Overgrown and Forgotten by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*


The Stonewall Inn 2016 by Maureen Fitzmahan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Havana, Havana, Ciudad de la Habana*


Guardie e ladri - Cops and thieves by Enrico Era, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kolkata*


Waiting for a Fare by Steve Beckett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Detroit, MI USA*


Chilled Eldorado by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marrakech*


Marrakech by Karim Hachem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abbay*


Abbaye by Cédric ARENNE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb*


Zagreb by FarbenfroheWunderwelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Detroit*


Detroit WInter Night by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Croxdale, Durham, England*


Mono Viaduct by steven, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arizona*


The Five by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montsec, Lorraine, France* 


La butte de Montsec by Pascal. Lechaudel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Knightsbridge, London, England*


Closing Time.... by John Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central Park*


20161217-_DSC9239.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Dakota*


Rushmore by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*MB*


Mercedes-Benz by FarbenfroheWunderwelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chatsworth*


Chatsworth Horse Trials by Trev Bowling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marche, Italy*


... by Pamy Roby, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cat*


Say A by weicco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Italy, Venice*


Italy, Venice by Nicolò Cocchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ushaw College, County Durham, England*


St Cuthberts - Ushaw College by steven, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arizona*


Haboob of July 5th, 2011 by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le Palais, Brittany, France*


Les casiers de Palais by Pascal. Lechaudel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

Habitat, Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Montreal, Canada

Montreal (40) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/31749670176/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Snow Trail by AncasterZ, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Christmas market by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Trondheim, Norway

«Gamle Bybro» (The Old Town Bridge) and «Lykkens portal» (The Portal Of Happiness) by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Nidaros Cathedral at night by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Ilen church by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Preikestolen by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Saguaro at Canyon Lake - In Explore Nov 21/16 by John Barclay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

page arizona oct.2016 by philippe martin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California highland, US


Shrouded Sierra Nevada by Tim Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Roost by david selvage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Untitled by Pericles Loucopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fleurir by beatrice chapillon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20161204-_NIK1814 by martin smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


dtf025.tif by Massively Clear Delusion, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Depuis Montmartre... by chargil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown places*


Happy Fence Friday by lordoye (coming up slowly), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saintes - France*


Lever de brouillard... by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Massarelos - Porto (Portugal) by Alex Filho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rochelle - France*


Sous un autre angle by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Gargoyle of Notre Dame by Peter Adams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Porto*_


Porto (Portugal) by Alex Filho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - Uk*


smoking kills by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Towpath Enlightenment? Day 350. 2016 by Neil Wraight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Rue pavée by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris, les bords de Seine by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


L'artiste des pavés.....cet inconnu. by mamasuco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vouvray sur loir by giro_72, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chittagong - Bangladesh*


Monsoon Intimacy by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanoi*


Hanoi by phanthoailinh | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kochi - India*


Catch Of The Day by Abhishek Verma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Nevada - US*


On the road with the thunder gods ... by Yvette Depaepe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Namibia*


20151204_Urlaub Nambia_N811336.jpg by Patrick Otto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mustang Valley - Nepal*


Mustang valley by Roberto Farina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Casino by night by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montecarlo*


Montecarlo, Port Hercule.....e pensare che c'è chi è costretto a vivere qui per sfuggire al fisco......Buone Vacanze a tutti. by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kamai ni Hesus - Philippines*


Kamay ni Hesus - Famous attraction by rexfoto54, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Street scenes by Daniel Tim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tree*


Tree by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Birmingham, England*


city lights by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karakoy, Istanbul*


Enjoy the view by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Libya*


Apollonia by Katerina Athanasaki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Murano, Veneto, Italy*


Murano island by Georgios Efstathiou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Italy, Pisa*


Italy, Pisa by Nicolò Cocchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oyodonaka 1 Chome, Osaka-shi, Osaka Prefecture*


X by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gorizia, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*


noir city by Emiliano Grusovin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pike Place Market, Seattle, Washington*


halo effect by Flapweb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Asmali Mescit, Istanbul*


You'll (Never) Walk Alone / another lost soul by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berrow beach*


Berrow_beach by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Merry Christmas to all  by Georgios Efstathiou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergamo, Lombardy, Italy*


Morning @ Bergamo,Italy by Georgios Efstathiou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Water-stad, Rotterdam, South Holland*


#Rotterdam 2015 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Neustadt, Hamburg, Hamburg*


Inside the centipede / hovering above, the crowd and I by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam*


The Avengers by Rene de Bruijn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


London 26.7.16 by krishudds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
BraveRegulator.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw by Peter Nyström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Liverpool


2016-11-14_10-14-51 by paul ashton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Erdeven - France


Turning with the wind by Pascal Sallin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in UK


Beachy Head Lighthouse 2 | Great Britain by Jack the Flipper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


The black sheep by Piergiorgio Leonti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Some discussion here. ^_^' by Kompakin Borwornpakramil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Street moment in Moscow. Girls. Quietness (or waitin') by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Fundidora by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Good morning Stockholm! by alpros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Como lo hacía mi abuelo (recuerdos invernales). by Franflash, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, National Historical Museum by Vasilis Tsouptsis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Museu Nacional Honestino Guimarães (Brasília) (V) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Night Concert Hall 1 by JB R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Just passing by by Alex Szymanek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Camden Town, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
The Veins of Venice by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xaghra Basilica, Malta*
Xagħra Basilica at the Feast Day by Yaya Papaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
13 by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Dean Packer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


Crowd Watching by Michael Mocatta, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Lloyds Building by fjnige, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Mega Reflections by fjnige, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

12 Arches by fjnige, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Steel Heaven in reflection. by fjnige, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

All shapes and sizes by fjnige, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Cheesegrater tower and Gherkin by fjnige, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

City Skyline London. by fjnige, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Building

Ground floor. by fjnige, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Beacon by fjnige, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore ... #kemilauphototours #kemilauindonesia #singapore #travel #natgeotravel #natgeo by zhionk1972, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
There she walks. by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/.\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Paulista avenue - São Paulo / Brasil by Vanderley Thomaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm-Slussen by Jonas Thorén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Monumental Flag Ceremony by Paulinka Mareš, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Roof Top - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Curved Towers Of Toronto City Hall .... Toronto, Ontario by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching Up Slowly), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
T.O. in B&W by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin is fine by Monica Hjelmslund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
BW RIO by Edu Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Urban Drama by hemon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Las fotos con mi Huawei Mate 9 by MarcCEcases, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Michele Gavazza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Exit found by Denis CALISE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
I found myself in my melodies by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
I'm listening by morag darby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
In Poseidon's power by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
heysel_alleypik by David Taquin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa by Michael Portillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Mihaly Ivany, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nový bridge (Bratislava), Slovakia*
Novy Most by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florence, Italy*
Firenze by Sandro Migliorini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Chateau Laurier by Brent Flaman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vina del Mar, Chile*
Untitled by 人生. ラブ. 後悔., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sioux Falls, U.S.A.*
Sioux Falls by Bill Maryon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Visby, Sweden*
A photo from Almedalen 2013 in black and white by Joakim Berndes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Church and State by Stephen Guilbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vladivostok, Russia*
Someone shares that he has by Roman PS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, France*
greNoBle en NB by albin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lofoten, Norway*
Norvegia - Lofoten - Austvågøy by Euge.S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City by Cordelia Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
MELBOURNE - VIEW FROM YARRAVILLE by ID Hearn Mackinnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Bailarinas frente al museo de Bellas Artes by Hugo Cari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Johnston Street by Steve Tannock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Medellin, Colombia*
Medellin, placa base by Iera Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo: My New York by Kauê Bitencourt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York Streets B&W by Mark Farrington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
_DSC4062-2 by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb by night by Radja Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 226 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
DSCN8206a by Hellodelyon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, National Historical Museum by Vasilis Tsouptsis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancient Korinthos (Peloponnese), Greece*
Observing from the Battlements by Michael Tzacostas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
2014-18-36 Madrid_F ONLY PERSONAL COMMENTS. NO LOGOS. THANK YO FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.© RESPECT the copyright. by Yo Leenders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Some discussion here. ^_^' by Kompakin Borwornpakramil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
MIAMI by Tarik Bouamri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Skyscrapers in #Jakarta, #Indonesia by Gina Putri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Crossing by StefanGeselePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Mathilda by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
The Three Graces - Liverpool Waterfront by John Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


DSC03906-Bearbeitet by FraBro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*


Elevated Motion by Bill.Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague*


Praha 29.12.2014 - Zasněžená Praha je krásná! by Adam Zahrádka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, France*


Pont Bonaparte by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Low Force*


Low Force by Sam Lauder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marmolada, Italy*


View from Punta Rocca by Arx Zyanos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


WK7broch (1 of 1) by Tom McPherson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Black rider*


Black rider by Damien GUIOT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zürich, Switzerland*


"the homeless man with his dog" by Nelly Tran, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Herten, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


Blick auf Zeche Ewald by Dennis Schwarz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Elbe Sandstone Mountains*


Elbsandsteingebirge by FraBro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Jim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vilters-wangs, Canton of St. Gallen, Switzerland*


Les Grisons by Damien GUIOT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*China*


Tribe of the Three Gorges by Chiew Loo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague*


Praha 1.1.2014 - Moje první fotografie v roce 2014! by Adam Zahrádka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Hôtel des Invalides by Stéphane Sélo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*


The Balmoral by Kevin Carr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sudbahnhof, Vienna*


see you by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*fortres*


fortres_2 by Bojan Bojanic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leon, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Plaza 2 B/N by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Please keep away from my mom ♡ by Marie Jestin ✿, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Black trail by Yousuf Kurniawan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


31|52 by Olha Mykhalska, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Netherlands


A night stroll in the city by andre schröder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Venice


01/12 by Rafael Alves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Venice


07/12 by Rafael Alves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Berlin, NH - US


Bridge by Night by Mark R. Ducharme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Venice


09/12 by Rafael Alves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


img626a-2 by Jimmy Olson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Machu Picchu - Peru


Sector Hurin, Machupicchu by Diego A AR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Machu Picchu - Peru


IMG_7449-2 by Diego A AR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Amsterdam


H. Vettewinkel by Diziet "I Like Toast", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Brussels


Rue des Pierres by MVJ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Grainau - Germany


Grainau / Garmisch Partenkirchen by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Santander - Spain


Cuando el cielo se abre... by Carlos Palencia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


My Garden at 5 pm After Snowing All Day by Maria Grandi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Zurich


zurich 6 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Untitled by Val'Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


Bassin de Neptune 2014 by Val'Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Donon, Galicia - Spain


Cuando se agotan las palabras.... by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


Le coup de pied by Val'Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Untitled by vitali trofimov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


2015-01-13 by Thorsten Borchers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Flying by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


La roue by Val'Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lee, Fl - US


Proteus Rising From the Sea by Sandra Canning, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

London


Giraffe house #2 by B H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Valencia - Spain


Illusion by siova-photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Untitled by Clément Foursans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Switzerland


Mer de nuages by Rémy Bochu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Mist on water by George McNeill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Sardinero - Spain


Raqueros by Manuel Cavanillas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Venice


Strettissima calle Veneziana by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


Au petit matin près de la Porte Saint Martin, le vélo, la neige, le feu vert by Paolo Pizzimenti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


A Night at the Races by Michel Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Sienna - Italy


Stacked roofs by Ruben Heijloo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Maldives Island


Maldives, Kuda Giri Wreck by Yuriy Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


Un angle du Sacré Coeur ... (14mm) by chargil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Bala, Wales - UK


Mountain Road to Bala by Stephen Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Canary Wharf, London, UK*


London by Skyline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb by night by Radja Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
dci_007 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon by night by Hellodelyon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Somewhere at Peloponnese, Greece*
Collecting sun by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio (Peloponnese), Greece*
Ships come and go, the bollard stays... by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopje, Macedonia republic*
Borg 3 by Ivo.Vuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Kota Kinabalu Wetlands, Borneo, Malaysia by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Plaza Mayor by Myk Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
6091.2.3 Larvotto dal ponticello b&w _HDR - nuvole corrette by Marco Caramello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Spaces ... by Eduardo A. Ponce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Goes, Holland*
Goes Harbour by Christian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
DSC_3661-Edit.jpg by David Boardman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Catedral de la Virgen María de la Concepción Inmaculada by Fernando Delfim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Untitled by Alejandro Bibiloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia, PA - City of Lights! by Michael Gallaher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
5am at the docks by Vedran Strelar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Racing to the skies... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
8:10 pm, busy friday by eses moto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Prigi - Lovure by night by Stefano Trojani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


TownHall - Paris 10 by Fabien ROUIRE (Using albums !), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mr. Roebling's bridge, Cincinnati*


roeblingbridge2 by Matt Colburn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alfa Romeo*


Alfa Romeo 6C 2500 Touring by G. C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hoover Dam, Colorado River*


The Power and The Glory by Paul Branchflower, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Welcome to the French Senate. by Fabien ROUIRE (Using albums !), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


Madrid, Spain - Royal Palace of Madrid by Regan Gilder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Two Bridges, New York*


September 11th Tribute in Light, 2016 by Brian Eden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maritime Quarter, Swansea, Wales*


DSC_0140 No2 Black and White by David Brown, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Derbyshire, England*


Calke Abbey, Derbyshire by Paul Branchflower, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Town Hall - Paris - Montrouge by Fabien ROUIRE (Using albums !), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ruda Śląska, Poland*


Ruda Śląska, Poland. by Wojtek Mszyca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portland, Oregon*


Pittock Mansion by John Behrends, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Town, Edinburgh, Scotland*


St Giles Cathedral Edinburgh by Kevin Carr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yorkshire, England*


Memories of Empire, Hull, Yorkshire by Paul Branchflower, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


"war, war never changes" by Elwyn Hammonds, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Multnomah Falls, Oregon*


Out Of The Sky by John Behrends, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Akumal, Quintana Roo, Mexico*


Mono jetty by Kevin Carr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portland, Oregon*


Mansion Entryway by John Behrends, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yorkshire, England*


Dracula's Holiday Home, Whitby, Yorkshire by Paul Branchflower, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*water reflection*


water reflection by • Oliver Stanschus • olsta71.com •, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Misty Night*


Misty Night by John Behrends, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grosmont, North Yorkshire, England*


Time To Travel by Paul Branchflower, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abandoned factory*


Abandoned factory 3 by • Oliver Stanschus • olsta71.com •, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Weymouth beach*


Autumn by Paul Branchflower, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Black and White*

Black and White by John Behrends, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Higgins State Park*


South Higgins Lake State Park (2) by Cathy W., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ozzie, our street cat*


Ozzie, our street cat by Paul Branchflower, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jaguar*


IMG_5514 by Cathy W., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Light Touch*


Light Touch by CharlestheDoc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Classic Links*


Classic Links by Mike Gaskin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Avignon Papinska palača by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
23 - Those Were The Days by 4oClock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
_DSC5352 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160401_0705 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Green Traffic Light by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
street music by Rupert Ganzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Red de San Luis by Joe Lomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
South Street by Luke Plata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague Travels by Robert-Jan van Lotringen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
OFF- Bagunço no Ato e Circo Sideral - Mauá (7) by Fernanda Tomaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York 39 by Martin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
violinist by Chantal van der Ende-Appel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London_2016-42 by Christophe CHAIX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Fashion drowning through Venice canals. by Marta Marugán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Canalside by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The Lone Figures by A. David Holloway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Wajid Karim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waipio valley (Big island), Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waipio Bay Park by crt.romain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_6865 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
The Gate - Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Chateau Laurier by Brent Flaman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Palais de la Bahia (Marrakesh) (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Squeezed View by 4 Pete Seek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
_DSC1233 by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, Canada*
Apartment Buildings, London, Ontario by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Vecchio (Corsica), France*
le réveil des ombres by Jean-Jacques MATTEI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antalya, Turkey*
Antalya [email protected] night by Sean Liu (Escaping to real world), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
L'homme et la ville - Série by Ecran d'Art, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
QUT by Owen Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Polly Woodside by Jeremy Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Descanso by Hugo Cari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Waterfront - Canada by Julien Schroder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Jakarta Cityscape in BW by Abdul Azis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopje, Macedonia republic*
Skopje by Cantor Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arad, Romania*
Arad, Romania by iz.mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul b\w-7 by Kirill Popov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
In a Cage... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Greece*
Piazza Ippokratous [Rodi] BN by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Αutumn afternoon.. by Georgios Efstathiou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
El puente de la espera by Okupalopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nanjing, China*
Crossroad by Iain McLellan B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
2016Diciembre24_3_Ext.jpg by Alejandro A. Medina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Museu Nacional Honestino Guimarães (Brasília) (V) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Niteroi (Rio de Janeiro), Brazil*
MAM black and white by Benoit photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC7016 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
SKYDECK - Views of Tokyo #3 - by Woodenship, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Yes I'm... by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Skyline @ Night by DARSHAN SIMHA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
View from Cira Green "Park" across the Schuylkill by Louis Dallara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


DSC_0246 by Ifotok, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dorset, England*


Corfe Castle, Dorset, England by Paul Branchflower, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Powell's*


Powell's by John Behrends, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Capitol District, Richmond, Virginia*


Main Street Station, Richmond, VA by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dorset, England*


Corfe Castle, Dorset, England by Paul Branchflower, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Forgotten*


Forgotten by John Behrends, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Hague, Netherlands*


Binnenhof, Den Haag by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest*


Untitled by hidarinia photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*


NYC B-W 245 by Antonio Aquino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


Louvre by Deniz K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Tiit Kööbi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Feldmos, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*


Susten by Torsten Frank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luxembourg City*


Luxembourg City by hidarinia photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hội An, Vietnam*


Hội An by hidarinia photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salento*


SALENTO 2010 128.jpg by Antonio Aquino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral, Liverpool*


Metropolitan Cathedral, Liverpool by Paul Branchflower, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portland, Oregon*


The Big Top by John Behrends, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*


Brooklyn Bridge Panorama, New York by Paul Branchflower, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parc Tervuren, Brussels Belgium*


Defending Parc Tervuren, Brussels by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest*


Untitled by hidarinia photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California, US

Pier 7 by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Sacramento, California, US

moment in amber by Robert Couse-Baker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yuba River, California, US


RHM_5153-Pano-1837-1838.jpg by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California, US

2016_09_17_LosAngeles-HollywoodHills4P0A0231-BW by Justin + Kristin Schaack, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mono Lake, California, US

Tufa Reflections by Neal Wellons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California, US

A View of San Francisco from the Bay Bridge by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mt. Shasta, California, US


The Majestic, Snow-Capped Mt. Shasta, California, USA by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Sentinel Building, North Beach, San Francisco by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vienna

Opus magnum by Maximilian Schneller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


También hay luz en los días más oscuros. by Jesus GAG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


I feel like dancing by sabrina scucchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Black Church White Cross by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Osa de la Vega - Spain


El Yin y Yang by Javi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in France


Amnesia by Cedric LE GOUALLEC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


LES OQUES by BESSCOS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


20160909_0042-Edit by Juha Forsberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Siena - Italy


Siena by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in France


Les patineurs by Rémy Bochu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


street phographer by aageiras (Eiras1), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Tokyo


landing in Haneda by Stefan Speidel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by amgirl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Devon, England*


Royal Albert Bridge, River Tamar by Paul Branchflower, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Las Vegas Strip, Las Vegas, Nevada*


Iron Mesh by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Vault*


The Vault by Michael Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arrow Head Park*


Big Bend, Arrow Head Park by C Forbes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Happy Halloween*


Happy Halloween, folks! by ralf_schilberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*


Science Museum Singapore by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thailand*


Stuck by Peter Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Martin.Merz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beach Club*


Swingin' View by Mike Christoferson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Singapore...*
IMG_9131 by Kirk Che Reddulus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Beeing a part of the backdrop by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southbridge, Littleton, Colorado*


Think Snow! by Cathy McCray, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest*


Budapest through arcs by David Kutschke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matosinhos - Porto - Portugal*


Terminal de Cruzeiros / Porto Cruise Terminal by Francisco Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Time to go home by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bamburgh, England*


Bamburgh Castle by Billy Currie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Round Two*


Round Two by Jon Hurd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zürich , Switzerland*


urban buggy parkour by Chris Meixner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Butternut Creek, New York*


Butternut Creek Aqueduct - BW by Mike Christoferson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


Louvre -7 by Jon Westra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fair Park, Dallas, Texas*


Shooting for the Sky by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
La Candelaria Cotidiana by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Düsseldorf*


Schloss Linnep by ralf_schilberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague*


Nový Svět, Prague by ralf_schilberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*


Marina Bay Sands by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The station masters clock*


The station masters clock by Graham Scarbro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Springwell, England, United Kingdom*


Barnes Park bandstand, Sunderland by Kevin Snowdon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotherhithe, London, England*


burst of light by Mar and mar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm metro*


Highway to hell by Eric Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow*


The Kremlin Senate - Moscow by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
T.O. in B&W by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Building by Rodrigo Malutta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
76 seconds by Jim Drought III, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
after closing time by Chantal van der Ende-Appel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Don't rush yourself! by JS-On-Location, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
General view of San Marco Piazza - Saint Mark square - taken from the vaporetto, Venice, Italy by Cloud Mine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
La cruz de Malta by Carlos Rodriguez Arribas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Christof Timmermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
ACA_03 by Andy C.A., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Lunar by antonio medina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Alightned by Tony Agramunt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Havana


HabanaViejaNightScene by Bernd Schaefers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
in to the light by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw mornings by Tammisto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Callejeando by Montse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Up Torre Latinoamericana II by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
... but I’ll know my song well before I start singin’ ... by Emanuele Vercesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by iviberrO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
City of Angels by audiodev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
peopleofthephone by machine aveugle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
≡ No Title by Tomošius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
. by Stéphane Dégremont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The National Gallery by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
In Gondola by Michele Di lella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
The Explosion #2 - The Explosion - Breakwater bridge covered by strong waves in Valletta, Malta by Zoltan Gabor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels_Atomium by Ruben Martherus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa B&W by Royston Kane, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siracusa, Italy*


Ortigia by Dino Francesco Mazzaglia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*


Dresden by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Details Basílica de San Sernín. Toulouse*


Details Basílica de San Sernín. Toulouse. by Baquez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown Houston, Houston, Texas*


Under the Over by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parcelacion Aloy Sala, Zaragoza, Aragon*


dominant by Christine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Las Vegas Strip, Las Vegas, Nevada*


Approaching the Space Station by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Weesp, Netherlands*


Untitled by Jon Westra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old plane*


Old plane by Baquez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marina District, San Francisco, California*


Colonnade by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stephansdom, Vienna*


Neptun by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


Untitled by Jon Westra, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nepal

Morning Meditation by Maddog Murph, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wyoming, US

Settlement by Maddog Murph, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Skittles by Maddog Murph, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Alien Head by Maddog Murph, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley, California, US

Sandbox by Maddog Murph, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Lurker by Maddog Murph, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^WOW PinPeat, a Black and White World Photo with a Colorful , Beautiful, Fantastic Rainbow, Wow, Great Photos again and again, you and Djole13:banana:, Josip know how to put on a Great Show here, thanks to the three of you with Christos-Greece:cheers: and many More Great SSC Friendly Family Brothers, Sisters and Guests , and Moderators and SSC Friends to Everyone Here:grouphug:, 
so very well appreciated!! Thanks to ALL !!


PinPeat said:


> Iceland
> 
> Skittles by Maddog Murph, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Coastline, US

"Coastal Shadows" by Maddog Murph, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seattle, WA, US

The Gateway by Maddog Murph, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Lindisfarne Boats by Dave Holder, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Dull Morning by Guido, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Monterey, California, US

Together Facing the World by Charla, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Monterey, California, US

Lobos Layers by Charla, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Yosemite NP, California, US

Bridalveil Fall from Across the Merced, Yosemite NP by tr0mbley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley, California, US

Desert Clouds IR by Neal Wellons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colorado, US

Golf Balls on the Horizon by Neal Wellons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mono Lake, California, US

Tufa Reflections by Neal Wellons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Cactus in the Evening Light B&W by Neal Wellons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Joshua Tree NP, California, US

Joshua Pair IR by Neal Wellons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canyonland, Utah

Canyonlands Visa by Neal Wellons, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iowa, US

Dual Income by Neal Wellons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Iceland


Iceland 2016 #18 by Ramón Menéndez Covelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


" கைப்பந்து விளையாட்டு " by Rj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Railroad Tracks www.ColeThompsonPhotography.com by Cole Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Venice


L'uccello del malaugurio by Something Sighted, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Kirov Oblast - Russia


lost in the woods by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Bologna - Italy


nebbie bolognesi by Fulvio Petri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


La guerre des mondes by AVPHOTOGRAPHIES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


By looking at the lights by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Kirov - Russia


a prayer by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Naryn - Kyrgyzstan


Chatyr-Kol lake by Denis Messié, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Italy


11122016-P1010077-2 by massimo dalmonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


Place du Jeu de Balle by angela massagni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lyon


togetherness by horlo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Knightshayes B/W by Roger Cutler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

London


The Xmas Rush BW by Mark Higham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Life below Zero degrees by R*Wozniak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Agra - India


Inside the Taj Mahal by Sankha Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


River Walk by love-tt-shoot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Fire-eater and giant Elves by Fabien ROUIRE (Using albums !), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

New York


Brighton Beach, Brooklyn, 1996 by Genial 23, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Merry Christmas by Ana Moto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Istanbul


the x factor / night in Taksim by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Myanmar


Untitled by cherco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Oslo


Tramspotting by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


surreal encounter  by Françoise [email protected] / *** temporarily NO Connection ***, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lisbon


the chosen ones by Nuno Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Madrid


El Jardín Botánico by Virginia Seguí, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


Diamond lights on the pont Neuf, Paris - Les diamants du Pont Neuf by j.logo albums, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Macedonia


Back to reality by Gadjowsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in France


Rêverie vagabonde by Regarde là-bas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Agra -India


Being Human by Radhakrishna Rao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Istanbul


Yearning to fly by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Berlin


Donde me lleve el viento / Where the wind takes me / Wo der Wind mich nimmt . by Raquel Munsuri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in China


麗水仙都 by glenn hsu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Oviedo


Calle San Vicente, Oviedo by Carlos Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Prague


Prague by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Vienna


...hedgehog... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


The Chapel V by DARKstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Edinburgh


Victoria street, Edinburgh by Denis Boucher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Prague


Charles Bridge Praha by parafernalia123, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Chicago


Bridge / 21:19, June Night by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Rio de Janeiro


LIFEISABEACH by Fábio Petry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Light on horizon by Rasto Gallo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jaipur, India*


Chand Baori stepwell near Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto*


Rain water reflection of Basilica di San Marco (Saint Mark's Basilica) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vendome, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Le baiser by Maria Adelaide Mondini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aguda, Porto, Portugal*


Portugal, Praia da Aguda by Maria Aurora Pires Marques, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Roman roads by Daniele Salutari, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Observatory, Sunderland, UK*


IC443 in HA by Ian Aiken, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fukuoka, Japan*


南蔵院 寝仏 by Yoshinori Okazaki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Crossing by Daniele Salutari, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Polo, Venice, Veneto*


Venezia - BW postcard by Maria Adelaide Mondini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


A l'ombre de Notre Dame.. by Madiot Nicolas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


Paris by Luka Boban, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fourques, France*


Passage à Fourques.... by Madiot Nicolas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Morris*


Vintage Morris by Milou Diable, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eagle*


Sea Eagle.jpg by Ben Bolton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Třeboň, Czech Republic*


October afternoon in Třeboň by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jaipur, India*


Galtaji Monkey Temple - Jaipur, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


La mémoire ça-sèche... by Madiot Nicolas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milna, Brač, Croatia*


Kartolina by Luka Boban, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warwick Castle*


Warwick Castle.jpg by Ben Bolton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salford, England*


160521 Salford Quays NV Buildings sm by Mr Perceptive X100, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Steep Lighting by Boxertrixter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Honda*


Honda TransAlp by Ianculescu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona*


Barcelona 6 by Ianculescu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schwabing, Munich, Bavaria*


In the Hofgarten by Richard Jacob, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cliveden*


Cliveden by Ben Bolton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mississippi*


Mississippi by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Necháš toho... by Patrik Bures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Italian Heritage Parade*


Italian Heritage Parade-57 Chevy by rpavich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*ballpark self*


ballpark self by Vélocia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grand Central Station NYC*


2013-06-NYC-010-Edit_flickr.jpg by Robert Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Taman Pulau Melaka, Melaka, Malaysia*


Malacca Straits Mosque by Ah Wei (Lung Wei), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Clarksburg christmas parade*


12-2-16-clarksburg christmas parade-Trix1600-microphen-03 by rpavich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gettysburg National Military Park*


2013-11-Gettysburg-076-Edit_flickr.jpg by Robert Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Calm Water by Jim Sollows, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le Havre, Upper Normandy, France*


Premier essai explored 2016-12-30 by amateur72, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shanghai*


Shanghai take me higher by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Industrial road*


Industrial road by minoru karamatsu（柄松稔）, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southwest Point, West Grand Bahama, The Bahamas*


Harbour Cranes by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Weesp, Netherlands*


Untitled by Jon Westra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*


2015-07-Hermoine NYC-010-flickr.jpg by Robert Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Lujiazui by Creative Destruction Asia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
The Music. Christmas in New Orleans, 2016. by Tha Faatha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Street moment in Moscow by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Fundidora by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
city explore by Chris Marker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb16 X100_097 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Street photo 9 - Christmas in Oslo by Ole Vegard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

161221_042_P1040366 by Shinsuke ODA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

161218_098_P1030890 by Shinsuke ODA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

161218_055_P1030838 by Shinsuke ODA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

161217_142_P1030703 by Shinsuke ODA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

FEW DAYS BEFORE CHRISTMAS by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

161217_202_P1030779 by Shinsuke ODA, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

Day 349/366 : JR Meguro Station (#19/29) by Hidehiko Sakashita, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan


Untitled by Isamo Naks, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

Roppongi, Tokyo by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Osaka, Japan

Short Skirt Rules by Puguh Indrasetiawan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Com es deu dir, "mira l'ocellet" en japonès? by Pep Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

Akihabara 秋葉原 by Guillaume Vieu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline by night, Singapore*
Singapore night view by Jeanhom Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Pier 7 by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Untitled by Igor Rodionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Christmas cruising by Petteri Salomaa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Untitled by Elisa Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Love Street by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Reflecting Arch by Baojun Huang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia '16 by R24KBerg Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#Paris by Gaétan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
A Winter in Paris by Christian Lagat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in India


Thiruvalluvar by Gowtham Raj gr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Cambodia


Life on the floating village [EXPLORED] by massimo cuomo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Ho Chi Minh


Saigon Raider by Jure Logar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Hong Kong


Kowloon, Hong kong by Steve Cheung Hk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Kirov Oblast - Russia


vanishing by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Tangier


Tangier at night 05 by Abd-Elilah Ouassif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Istanbul


Night looks good on her by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Chicago


After the boarding by williamw60640, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Bilbao - Spain


Untitled by cherco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Russia


5_DSC4306 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Duisburg - Germany


Tiger and Turtle_05 by mini malist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Istanbul


Dark City / my city by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Japan


_DSC7796 by Sho Shibata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamburg


The light of her phone by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


Action Enchaînée by Clothaire Legnidu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Machu Picchu - Peru

Machu Picchu by unukorno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Sri Lanka


we are the sea by Dako Huang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Istanbul


Where time stands still / On the bridge by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Aberdeen - UK


A statue of a lounging young man at Kings college, Aberdeen by ___INFINITY___, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamburg


Dark City / Put your arm around her shoulder by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Untitled by cherco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Istanbul


The one who escaped from ... by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


Untitled by Laurent Scheinfeld, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Norway


Mistery Clouds by Andrés Nieto Porras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Malmo Sweden


Bike by Susanne Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Sao Paulo - Brazil


at the dock by Jamile, Amanda e Marcelo Farhat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Fragmentos de una pasión by Eduardo Miranda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Un puente lejano by Manu PDA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Banda - Indonesia


Tropical Forest by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Luarca - Spain


Luarca, villa blanca de la costa verde 2 by Rafael Ángel Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


Between columns by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Silently gone - Explored! by Sara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Canfranc - Spain


_ ESTACION DE CANFRANC by conchita serrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


mañana soleada by jose romero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Zurich


in the old town by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in France


un point lumineux by FREDERIC LEGRAS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Lugares lejanos by Uryel Solo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Zeeland - Netherlands


Country road near Stavenisse, Zeeland. by leo hoegee photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


9:50 pm, saturday by eses moto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Esteiro - Spain


Soledad en fondo gris :: Loneliness in gray bottom :: Une solitude dans un fond gris :: 20141005 1271 by Oiluj Samall Zeid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Singapore


Esa luz lejana by Sebas Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Vatican City


2769 years old by simona paciucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Istanbul


3 / Snack with a view by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

London


bridge by Enrico Sprea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lisbon


it's been a hard day... by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Cologne - Germany


Cologne BW Bridge by Lothar Heller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Sacramento - Uruguay


Oh my God! by Laurent_Lambrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lisbon


Mosteiro dos Jerónimos by Ricardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lanzarote - Spain


DSC_1149-Edit-Edit by Okazaki Masakazu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

New York


Manhattan Framed thru the Rain by Michael Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Hermopoulis - Greece


when light strikes by alexcoitus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Malcesine - Italy


Summer shower by hunblende, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Hermopoulis - Greece


Untitled by alexcoitus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Bogota

Escaparate nudista / Freaky Showcase by Historias Visuales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


manechin in vitrina by A. Manea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

paris


Paris XVIIIe by Flux75, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Milan


Milano by ilic photographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Canada


Fusilier Infrared by Sandra Herber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


023023 by ferocello / ferhat celik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Montreal


Tree light by Philippe Campeau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


La Ferris by <b>Alain-Michel</b> <b>Boley</b>, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bourneau, France*


Untitled by Jacques MAZUEL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*THE COAST TO COAST EXPRESS*


'THE COAST TO COAST EXPRESS' - LMS JUBILEE CLASS 7P 4-6-0 NO 45690 'LEANDER' - 30th JULY 2016 by Tony Fletcher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old San Juan, San Juan, Puerto Rico*


An old cart in the courtyard by Ed Rosack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Australia*


Rural Landscape by Anna Howard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hannover, Germany*


Woman and Grief by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ubeda, Andalusia, Spain*


ant people by Jackie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Woodstock*


PA100103 - Sleepy Hollow Farm by Syed HJ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nevada*


Saddle Up! by vegasracer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utah County, Utah*


Store Closing by arbyreed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campillos, Andalusia, Spain*


perfect conditions by Jackie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ourense, Spain*


Puente romano (Ourense) by EiNkEl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iphofen, Germany*


Iphofen by Manfred Hofmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marin County, California*


Mt. Tam by vegasracer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*


Untitled by Aaron Anfinson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*East Williamsburg, New York, New York*


Broadway, Williamsburg by Roy Savoy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norton*


Norton Commando by Felix A Kuhn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canton of Vianden, Diekirch, Luxembourg*


Castle of Vianden by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Titusville, Florida, United States*


Engine detail of a C-47 vintage aircraft, the Tico Belle. I'm headed over to the TICO Warbird Airshow in Titusville, Florida today! Happy Friday, have a wonderful day! #warbirds #vintageaircraft #engine #flight #airshow #TICO by Deborah Sandidge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varanasi, India*

Varanasi Railway Station, Varanasi by anandamoy chatterji, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Winterthur*


Storchenbrücke Winterthur by Felix A Kuhn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cuba*


Tomás Acea Cemetery, Cienfuegos, Cuba, a beautiful cemetery with amazing statuary. Infrared, low to the figure to create a reverent look. Have a wonderful weekend! #cuba #Cienfuegos #travelphotography #infraredphotography #clouds by Deborah Sandidge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brugges, Belgium*


Brugge zwart-wit 9 by MartinGJ56, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*


Lausanne re-edit by Charles Woollam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chilmington Green, England, United Kingdom*


Horses Grazing by Simon Brimacombe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Harley*


Bad Ass by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Damned Or Blessed WeBe Family*


DamnedOrBlessedWeBeFamily by Mel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brooklyn Heights, New York*


Promenade by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Box Butte, Nebraska, United States*


Infrared is perfect for summer photography and creativity! Big billowing clouds make the perfect backdrop for this unique auto art. Photographed with a Nikon D7000 converted to standard 720nm infrared. Have a great day! #abandonedplaces #carhenge #nebras by Deborah Sandidge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moabit, Berlin*


Inverse Bike by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utrecht, Nederland*


Rond de Dom 3 by MartinGJ56, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


Notre Dame de Paris by Jérôme Rouillon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Many buildings*


Many buildings by Junichi Hakoyama, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent, Belgium*


After Dark- Ghent on a rainy evening by Sagar Mohanty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*A Touch to the sky ..*


IMG_8929 by Pantelis Kranos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


Pont Alexander III- B&W by Sagar Mohanty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam*


Oude Kerk, Amsterdam by MartinGJ56, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Les Monts, Centre region, France*


Photographing the white horses of the Camargue region of France is an amazing experience. The horses are beautiful, friendly, curious, and spirited! I'm headed to the South of France June 30th 2017 to photograph the lavender fields, sunflowers, white hors by Deborah Sandidge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


Restructuration architecturale by Jérôme Rouillon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome*


Pantheon in Black & White by Sagar Mohanty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Good to go*


Good to go by chris Van Edig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Salcedo Village Black & White by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Skyline Monterrey 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Tagankaya sq. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Skyline by Victor JZavala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Observatoire de la Place Ville Marie by Sylvie Poitevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Tell me! by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Streetlife Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Alleyway by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
RIO DE JANEIRO - BRA by JCassiano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Chestnut Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Untitled by Nico Lowery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Rotonda della Besana by Rutamatt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, balade bord de Seine by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
_DSF2940 by Gareth Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSC_0040-01 by 黃育勝 (Yushen H), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Let's take another photo of ourselves by Kristian Mortensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
supreme court building by Ronn aka "Blue" Aldaman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai 28 BW by Paolo Cevoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno (Crete), Greece*
behind the clouds, blue skies waiting by George Christ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Manfredi Caracausi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
1984-1987 Ferrari 288 GTO by Mike Oldham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Madrid


Ancient Madrid by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

New York


Misty morning by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Rotterdam


De Maas by Robert-Jan van Lotringen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


Rue Laffitte by Something Sighted, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Montreal


Skating by Philippe Campeau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Netherlands


Long exposure Leiden by Paul Hoogeveen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Untitled by cherco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Brasov


the heart of Brasov by Octav Bobe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Genoa - Italy


050614_4 by Lara Brisotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Laguna Verde, región de Atacama, Chile*


712 by S. Catalàn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coyote Buttes - Arizona*


swirl by Thomas Sobottka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*ALACARTE - Teatr Tańca*


always move foward by Cezary Korsieko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hedley, British Columbia*


Afternoon at the Gold Dust Pub outside Hedley, British Columbia by kgogrady, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holy Island, England, United Kingdom*


Dunstanburgh Castle Death Rocks by Geoff Moore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poodle*


Poodle Bokeh by Jeff Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loop, Chicago, Illinois*


Urban Saga III - Chicago Skyline by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Griffin*


Griffin 4 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Neujedlersdorf, Vienna, Austria*


into the sun by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Citta Vecchia, Taranto, Puglia*


Tempio di Poseidone (Taranto) by Paolo P L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rocha, Viana do Castelo, Portugal*


Entrada sumptuosa by Maria Luísa Araújo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cark, England, United Kingdom*


0369* by peter brown, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alameda Point, Alameda, California*


USS Hornet in Port by Mitchell Cipriano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kyoto-shi, Kyoto Prefecture, Japan*


Kiyomizu-dera II (清水寺) by Gerald Ow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leon, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Vintage by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Giardino di Boboli, Florence, Tuscany*


il Biancone by Paolo P L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Miles Avenue*


Miles Avenue by Nikola Miljkovic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Casablanca, Morocco*


Casablanca BW by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Buick Eight*


1940 Buick Eight (Classic Rendering) by Dave Curtin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*yellow*


yellow by Ylli Lamaj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


SAGRA by Gentian Kalemi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kotor, Montenegro*


kotor by Ylli Lamaj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Uintah, Utah, United States*


Dinosaur NM by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rochor, Singapore, Central Singapore*


Sultan Mosque - Singapore by Gerald Ow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


Louvre in B&W by Sagar Mohanty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Jāņa Dobeļa dampis by www.phovid.net, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dean, Edinburgh, Scotland*


Statue by Indiana Jules, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Butrint*


Butrint bw by Gentian Kalemi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The pose*


The pose by steve edreff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


jardin des grands explorateurs Marco Polo et Cavelier de la Salle by ceropegia sp, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jagervorstadt, Potsdam, Brandenburg*


What Time is it? by Indiana Jules, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meknes-Tafilalet, Morocco*


Morocco - Meknes Entrance by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


tristezza by Ylli Lamaj, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Malvern*


Updraft by oliyh - facebook.com/oliverhinephotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*


Sheridan Square, sculpture by George Segal by ceropegia sp, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wentworth Castle, England, United Kingdom*


Wentworth Parklands by wilkinsong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Instemps Focus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alster, Germany*


Never Had The Time by Constantijn Gubbels, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marbletown, New York, United States*


Americana - Alternate Take by Robert Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam by Jon Westra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hawaiian State Capital / Sony A7 / 850nm Infrared Modified / Sony 16-35 f4 by Neil Carpenter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
spring by Oksana Bukovska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Culiacan, Mexico*
Colors of the Night by Gerardo García Ibarra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
diagonal by Benedicto Ibarra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
Only you and your camera. by frank nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Traveling In Style by Tina Leggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cordoba, Argentina*
Almas sin rumbo by Leandro Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dresden, Germany*
Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Flame Towers, Baku, Azerbaijan - 2015 by Hakan Yurtcan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Reflection by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Untitled by Dave Currie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Malcolm McCord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
_DSC1836 by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antalya, Turkey*
Seaport Antalya TR by Ferhat Koy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
20161228 -LA_11 by Laurent_Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Winter morning by Roko Poljak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 229 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Pont Raymond-Barre by 6monstres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Greece*
ΟΔΟΣ ΣΑΧΤΟΥΡΗ by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Greece*
Geeece, Kavala by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
DSC_0143(3) by 88 FPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
columbus avenue interlude in b flat minor by hixmixer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Casa Carbonell by José V. Parra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
6094.5.6 Larvotto pre tramonto _HDR cielo corretto by Marco Caramello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
sincerity by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Plaza Mayor de Madrid by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
EPHEMERAL |USA|2014| DALLAS WEST END STATION PLATFORM by Andrew Moura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
It's raining again by Eduardo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
relax by Luis Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
alone by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Statue by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Dark Tower by Manuel Salgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
supercolor 9 infrared harsh structure art museum and skyline ***** by ANdy Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
DOHA by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina in Black and White by Mohammed Shamaa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
París - Skyline by Juan Ignacio Llana Ugalde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
VP by c'estlavie!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline by night, Singapore*
Sands in Mono by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
DSC00002 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## BARLACH (Dec 2, 2014)

*México city - México*

IMG_4546 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


B&W by croise, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prazeres, Lisbon, Portugal*


Sun and Wind over Lisbon by Pietro Faccioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matera, Basilicata, Italy*


Matàrë by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovigno D'istria, Istarska, Croatia*


prince of Venice by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Lisbon - Oriente by Pietro Faccioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Opatija, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia*


fra cielo e mare by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hill City, South Dakota, United States*


1880 Train B&W by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greenside, Edinburgh, Scotland *


Beautiful view of Edinburgh by Indiana Jules, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pula, Istarska, Croatia*


anfiteatro by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Las Vegas Strip, Las Vegas, Nevada*


Headless at Caesars by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Irnerio, Bologna, Emilia Romagna*


Canale delle Moline by stefano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dublin, Ireland*


threesome by stefano, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Relic of black times by Pietro Faccioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monticchiello, Tuscany, Italy*


ghost by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monument valley, U.S.A.*
Forest Gump Road by Leonardo Mangia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Garden of Provinces and Territories : November 13, 2016 by James Peltzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Minsk, Belarus*
Church and railroad tracks by Photography Zorki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
Pittsburgh Skyline by Eric K Breiner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Catania (Sicily), Italy*
Mungibeddu by Charles Rommens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
First night session with Nikon D5 [explored] by Gustave Deghilage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Freshest news by Nikola Miljevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
Just photographing the vegetables!!!!! by Barry Lowman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Happy New Year! by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Lakshmi by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Descanso by Hugo Cari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Hit By Snow by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
DSC_9742 by Dalhuisen fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Split, Croatia*
Fortess View by Laura Aitchison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Yachts and palm trees and motorcycles ... by Sergei Morugin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Where are you now? by Flavio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
_DSC8149 by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb by 3/60 Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
erkanmatik_2016_27 by Erkan Kalenderli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Her Little Dog... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Routine by Anastasia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Athens, National Historical Museum by Vasilis Tsouptsis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Tehran by _EdG_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
Mandir, Mumbai City by Hugh Mitton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Untitled by Nico Lowery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
2014-27-09 Madrid_F ONLY PERSONAL COMMENTS. NO LOGOS. THANK YO FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.© RESPECT the copyright. by Yo Leenders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw black&white by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Gateway West by mynotsoopenbook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Skyscrapers in #Jakarta, #Indonesia by Gina Putri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
The Bangkok Skyline by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopje, Macedonia republic*
Skopje from Vodno by Cantor Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
Downtown Dallas, TX by Randy Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salt Lake City, U.S.A.*
Urban Orc Attack by Robert Clinton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
IWR-Seattle-230816 (2)_1 by Ivan Wong Rodenas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Liberty by Steve Fanell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sochi, Russia*
Untitled by Elena Nikitina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Marseille : le Vieux Port by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K*
Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm by Edgaras Vaicikevicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Malećon by VelvetLounger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
chicago by Logan Selinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
BW Brillance on the Ben by Jason Gambone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Ceremonial Court by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Inception... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
paris.... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paname by Gaétan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Berlin


Berlin in love by mini malist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Mera - Italy


Notte incantata by Luciano Fochi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Milan


_DSC0028 by Alberto Ghizzi Panizza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Bayonne


Bayonne inondée ce matin !!! by bernard jourdain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Amsterdam


Tram to Magna Plaza @ Amsterdam by Paul Hoogeveen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Edinburgh


Leith Street Blizzard, Edinburgh, Scotland. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Edinburgh


Gothic Moon. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Germany


Torhaus des Klosters Riddagshausen (2) by Teelicht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Venice


Venezia Rio de San Maurizio by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Rome


Aspettando il tramonto by Marco Damilano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Italy


Nel mezzo dei campi ardenti by Diego Menna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Bath - UK


Bath Night (shot) by Andrew Newman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Untitled by fiona Louise Larkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Venice


Untitled by Roberta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Genoa


050614_4 by Lara Brisotto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


DSCF1877 - Version 2 by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Rome


Basílica by Josep Tamarit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Verona - Italy


Verona BW by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Edinburgh 


Giles Moon. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Sibiu - Romania


big square by Octav Bobe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Bombarral -Portugal


Soldiers from another Era by Andre G. Antunes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acireale
*

ACIREALE BY NIGHT3 by GIOVANNI CIUNNA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Cannon beach - US


cycling into the haze by Quintin Doroquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Puente Romano (Córdoba) by Mª Paz del Cerro Bohórquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


_Y2U9381.0513.Ba Sao.Phủ Lý.Hà Nam. by LONG NGUYEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Bridge at night by Siegfried Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


encuentros by Virginia Montoliu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vouvray*


Vouvray sur loir by giro_72, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brescia
*

S.T. by giuseppe contino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spello *


Spello by Fabio Foni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lombok - Indonesia*


Goin' Home by Hansel and Regrettal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


The feast assassinated. Berlin 19/12/2016 by Michel Di Meglio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


A Man Can't Fly by archie.logical, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Descent by Vincenzo Pisani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Colosseum II by Pekka Vahakangas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arras - France*


Arras : Le parvis de l'hôtel de ville by patrick skorzec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Clock Tower / Tour d'Horloge by Maxim B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Spain*


Vintage by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tamilnadu - India*


Tanjavur Brihadeeswarar Temple by Karthi KN Raveendiran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo - Spain*


Culis Monumentalibus. Oviedo by joni san, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona - Italy*


Land of towers by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Land of the Lost by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zion National Park - US*


Looking Down by Kurt Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loire, France*


" Chambord Castel" by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


_MG_5431 by manulopez57, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alba Iulia - Romania*


Alba Iulia -Romania by lucianopadin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaragoza basilica El Pilar - Spain*


Zaragoza basilica El Pilar - Spain by lucianopadin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hanoi, Vietnam*


Stuff for sale @ Hanoi (Vietnam) by Paul Hoogeveen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sources Gacke, Croatia*


izvori gacke by Ante Kante, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*tunnel*


Il y aura toujours de la lumière au bout du tunnel by Yvan Demers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Piz Palü, Switzerland - Italy*


---THE GLACIER AND THE MAN--- by Thomas Engl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montevideo, Uruguay *


Catedral Metropolitana de Montevideo by Laura Gentini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


Paris_DSC_584_12 by PREET_NIKONIAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


Chains for love????? by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Ubi maior by Emiliano Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palma de Mallorca – Spain*


Palma de Mallorca - Spain by lucianopadin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abcoude, Holland, Netherlands*


Abcoude cityview by Paul Hoogeveen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vatican City*


MVSEI_VATICANI by Ante Kante, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valais, Switzerland*


---Mischabelgroup B/W--- by Thomas Engl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cerrito, Montevideo, Montevideo*


Sanctuary Hill Victory by Laura Gentini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


Paris_DSC_0054-4 by PREET_NIKONIAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


with love from russia! by lensnmatter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


_DSC8161b by aLBERTO rODRIGUEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


parco buen ritiro madrid by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hill City, South Dakota, United States*


Hills City Train Station by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calton, Edinburgh, Scotland*


I'm on a horse by Indiana Jules, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


The statue phone! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hanoi, Vietnam*


The painter @ Hanoi by Paul Hoogeveen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fortress Rupea - Transilvania Romania*


Fortress Rupea - Transilvania Romania by lucianopadin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vatican City*


st-peters_cathedral by Ante Kante, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santiago Vazquez, Montevideo, Uruguay*


A classic by Laura Gentini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Caryatids, Greece*


Caryatids of Erechtheion by lensnmatter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


_DSC8066 by aLBERTO rODRIGUEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Passengers of sunset by Pietro Faccioli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


A city by croise, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loop, Chicago, Illinois*


The Glass Tower by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gaeta, Lazio, Italy*


Gaeta by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Looking 2016 Fly away !!!!*


Looking 2016 Fly away !!!! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fortress Rupea - Transilvania Romania*


Fortress Rupea - Transilvania Romania by lucianopadin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stuttgart*


old_is_good by Ante Kante, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montevideo, Uruguay *


Untitled by Laura Gentini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stuttgart / Germany*


mercedes_oldtimer by Ante Kante, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rajasthan, India*


........the head dress by lensnmatter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


_DSC9959 by aLBERTO rODRIGUEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Comacchio, Emilia Romagna, Italy*


comacchio in black and white by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown Fort Worth, Fort Worth, Texas*


Poised by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid*


_DSC0739 by aLBERTO rODRIGUEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rimini, Emilia Romagna, Italy*


ponte di Tiberio by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santorini*


santorini by lensnmatter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Mosterio dos Jeronimos ! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Sicily, Italy*


Cattedrale by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
bridge by achresis khora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSC_3779 by Ignacio Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC9617 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Up Torre Latinoamericana II by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC05642-3 by Stefan Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb15 X100_018 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Bearbeitet-1702 by Peter Hauri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas by Sandro Henrique, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City 2010 by Margaux Fauquenot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
A passeggio con il nonno by Ettore Lombardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Oxford Street, Mayfair, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
A cruise ship in Venice ⚓ by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Gay Pride 2015, Valletta by aditus foundation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Gay Pride 2015, Valletta by aditus foundation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand Place by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj al Arab, Study II, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Palacio de Buda by Adrián Santos Martin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

RHM_5483-1862.jpg by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

RHM_5468-1860.jpg by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vineyard, California, US

RHM_5476-1861.jpg by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

RHM_5449-1858.jpg by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Marin County, California, US

Mt. Tam by vegasracer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Stockton, California, US

Working on Christmas Eve by lennycarl08, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

High desert California, US

Cholla Cactus Garden by Jacques Raymond, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA

Foggy San Francisco by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, CA

Union Station, San Diego by brian moore, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, CA, US

'56 Lincoln Continental, Petersen Automotive Museum by Rob DeGraff, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, CA

IMG_7145 by David Pradel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Train Station

Going places by tero kaiponen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


Under the bridge by jerome chareille, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


La Puerta de Alcalá by Will, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg*


DSCF3198 by Thorsten Burkard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam*


Papiermolensluis bw by Mario Visser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Don Quijote y Sancho Panza*


Don Quijote y Sancho Panza by Claudio López, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leipzig, Germany*


DSCF4555 by Thorsten Burkard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porec, Istarska, Croatia*


roofs by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon*


Staircases. by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*3 doors*


3 doors.. by lensnmatter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reunion District, Dallas, Texas*


The Wrangler by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anghiari, Tuscany, Italy*


borgo in pietra by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Van Gogh bridge*


Van Gogh bridge. by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*


Hurry Up II by jerome chareille, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arguelles, Madrid*


Don Quixote y Sancho Panza by greg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena - Italy*


IMG_4415 by Thorsten Burkard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


palazzo reale Madrid by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Dallas, Dallas, Texas*


The Accordionist by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Las Vegas Strip, Las Vegas, Nevada*


The Flamingo Rises by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poschiavo, Canton of Graubunden, Switzerland*


Poschiavo by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Lake Highlands, Dallas, Texas*


Morgan by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Imola, Emilia Romagna, Italy*


Imola by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pike Place Market, Seattle, Washington*


Chrome Skyline by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovigno D'istria, Istarska, Croatia*


porticciolo by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alcalá de Henares*


Don Quixote y Sancho Panza by Will, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Las Vegas Strip, Las Vegas, Nevada*


The Wheel’s Cables by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haracci Kara Mehmet, Istanbul, Istanbul*


Yeni Cami by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Avignon Hotel by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cirquenizza, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia*


Barka by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Međimurska, Croatia *


Čakovec, sveučilište by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lighthouse II by Thomas Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Tam Cốc by Thibaut Cln, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Landing by ZAJI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


Oxpecker seeking permission to land by Marthinus Duckitt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Como - Italy*


Como Cathedral ...... ..... and reflections by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dallas - US*


The Robot Balladeer by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20170102-DSCF2911-Edit by Oscar Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Rue pavée by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dallas - US*


Shooting for the Sky by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jorel - Spain*


Batería de defensa costera "El Jorel". / "El Jorel" Coastal Defence Battery. by Recesvintus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Estella - Spain*


Estella by joselu86, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Ricardo Alguacil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
I've seen, the damage by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The Balloon by Gustavo Racy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
060514 by Yk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Tram by Mohd Nadly Aizat Mohd Nudri, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Siem Reap, Cambodia

Temple Massage by 'SandFlash, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tonle Sap Lake, Cambodia

Life at Tonle Sap Lake by -TNkoh22-, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat, Cambodia

Ruined Watchtower At Angkor Wat by 'SandFlash, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tonle Sap Lake, Cambodia

Life at Tonle Sap Lake by -TNkoh22-, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

B&W (29) by Sergio Fracasso, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

B&W (33) by Sergio Fracasso, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Kampong Phluk - Cambodia by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat, Cambodia

Buddha's path by Felice Bassani, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor National Park Complex, Cambodia

Siem Reap - 16 by Joseph Chao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia


Discovering Ta Prohm by -TNkoh22-, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat, Cambodia

Corridor Revisited (B&W) by Neil Noland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

The Door by Drew Yongsmith, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bayon Temple, Cambodia

Siem Reap - 35 by Joseph Chao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ancient window, Cambodia

Siem Reap - 36 by Joseph Chao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Siem Reap - 28 by Joseph Chao, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*


New and Old on W 16th St by Stephen Griggs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peschiera del Garda*


Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valeggio, Veneto, Italy*


Tortellini e Dintorni by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Biagio Saracinisco, Italy*


Lago Selva di Cardito by Federico Tomasello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sirmione, Lombardy, Italy*


Sirmione by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Great white shark*


A near perfect profile by George Probst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Untitled by cherco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burgos, Castille and Leon, Spain*


cattedrale Burgos by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Melshire Estates, Dallas, Texas*


Mercedes by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Les Saintes Maries de la Mer*


Saint Sarah Pilgrimage at Les Saintes Marie de la Mer by annadelf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*


E PERICOLOSO SPORGERSI by Florence Bonnin, on Flick​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Las Vegas Strip, Las Vegas, Nevada*


Arched by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belfast, Northern Ireland, United Kingdom*


Belfast by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Untitled by cherco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peschiera del Garda*


Peschiera del Garda by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Veronetta, Verona, Veneto*


B&W "Collection" by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grosseto, Tuscany, Italy*


Grosseto by Federico Tomasello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Sicily, Italy*


apecalesse by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dallas, Texas, United States *


Espada by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*


Malades by Loïc, on Flickr
*Lourdes*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Glasses.jpg by SeleK Seb, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Expectation by Laurent Ribot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

PARIS by XAEVO DELUXE by XAEVO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris Classique by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris, balade bord de Seine by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Pont Neuf by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

- by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Montmartre by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Pont Alexandre III et le petit palais by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

20161211 by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

20170101a by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris street by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

- by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
in to the light by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Untitled by TheOneShot (Gunnar Marquardt), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Love Street by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Alma & Felicia by Lukas Hagman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Metro Callao by F.J. Sada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
after the raing... by John Moyers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Edinburgh Castle by Alan Johnstone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fez - Morocco*


Sultan by Ed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Horses by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manzanares - Spain*


2017_01_01-2 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Montagne e Nuvole by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


First post of the year!! by Mario Nieddu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Chiese di Roma by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


passing through the storm by marianna armata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


_NDF2815 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Circondato by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


0480 - Chaumière près de Ballaghisten Pass, Irlande, 1976 by ikaune, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Les Halles by Vin Tage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Altamont Pass*



Altamont Pass by Orion Lyau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turano - Italy*


Magia by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Vienna by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Urbex painting ! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cathedral of Palermo*


Metropolitan Cathedral of the Assumption of Virgin Mary by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Surcando el espacio by Robby25, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome Bridge castel sant'angelo*


Roma Puente castillo sant'angelo - Rome Bridge castle sant'angelo by Luis Miguel Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Assemblée nationale by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*


Good will conquer evil by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


Eye In The Sky by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, France*


Palais des Papes by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijón, Spain*


Christmas street market by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Goms, Canton of Valais, Switzerland*


Road up to the Furka Pass by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijón, Spain*


Lecciones by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Selva di Val Gardena, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*


Val Gardena by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Michael's Mount, England*


St Michael's Mount in B&W by Usuf Islam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Sicily*


Homeless - Bronze by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trujillo, Peru*


Undaunted soldier by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Au, Munich, Bavaria*


Roundabout in Munich by Usuf Islam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Musée d'Orsay*


P8190140 by Olivier Pousse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alghero, Sardinia, Italy*


Flower bike by Riccardo Demelas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ferris Wheel, Cologne*


Ferris Wheel by Pola Styx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Huntingdon County, Pennsylvania*


Quiet time at the barn by Gregg Obst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kirkwall, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Whisky Galore by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao*


Guggenheim - Bilbao by Javi Duro Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


Queen Boudicca by Little G, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


115-FRANCIA-LOURDES 27-08-12 by Marco Recati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mckinney, Texas, United States*


The Stone Tower by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Rochelle - France*


La Rochelle by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Setubal - Portugal*


Setúbal - Porta do Sol by Michael Krolop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Through the Clouds by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ploumanach - France*


Ploumanach 2 by Léon HUCORNE, on Flickr


----------



## PJee (Jan 18, 2010)

Budapest:

Budapest by PH Visuals, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York

**MIDNIGHT MADNESS** by **THAT KID RICH**, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York

New York by Purvesh Mistry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York

Transmitter Park Sunset by Colin Poellot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York

JPEG_1 by Justin Baez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York

520 W 28th Street NYC by kyle.tucker95, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona

Grand Canyon Railway by kyle.tucker95, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona

Historic Route 66 by kyle.tucker95, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona

Painted Desert Inn by kyle.tucker95, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona

Painted Desert Inn by kyle.tucker95, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

OLY04954 by pierangelo orizio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

OLY05052 by pierangelo orizio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

GR002750.jpg by Ryo Mukae, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

❄ -12 degrés , difficile pour prendre des photos avec ce froid ❄ by geoffrey boutillier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Piazza di S. Maria Novella, Firenze by Eleonora Cacciari, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Villa Beatrice, Argelato, Bo by Eleonora Cacciari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Blackandwhite Black & White Black And White Open Edit Cityscapes Street Photography Streetphotography New York EyeEm Best Shots United States at Brooklyn Bridge by jcl_paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Gaudi's Masterpiece by Usuf Islam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Untitled by Vito Lobefaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pyramid in the rain (Paris) by Ondablv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Lights & Shadows by Michele Prisco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
San Marco - Venezia by Aránzazu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC01337 by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
brussels by tewhiufoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_0378 by To Lo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Keawaula beach in Oahu, Hawaii (U.S.A.*
Billowing Clouds at Keawaula by resheasby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest - The Old Man 17_08_16 by Alessandro Dozer Fondaco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Navajo bridge (Colorado River's Marble Canyon), U.S.A.*
Navajo Bridge Triptych Part 1 (BW) by James Clinich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vanalinn, Tallinn, Harju County*


Old town streets by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chamrousse, Rhone-Alpes, France*


Lake Achard - 1917m by Christophe BENOIT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eastern Utah*


Badlands by Richard Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


Late Night Shopping by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peru*


P1020152.jpg by Yogesh Mhatre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


A View to Die For by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Klostergarden, Copenhagen, Hovedstaden*


Chasing The Night by Beatrice Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Gaillon, Paris, Ile-de-France*


A grand entrance by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mondello, Sicily, Italy*


Mondello, Palermo by Vincenzo Lisacchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Legazpi, Philippines*


Maximum Capacity by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The unfinished castle*


GZ5B0169 by Nico, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Machu Picchu, Peru*


Machu Picchu by Yogesh Mhatre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

PARIS 12 by AMBIENT LIGHTSCAPES, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


The Basilica by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Fuji X70 - Hamburg by Konstantin Tilberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Columns*


Columns by paleximage, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tremont, Cleveland, Ohio*


Threading the Needle by Chris "Paco" Camino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergen, Norway*


"Nostalgia" - Street Photography by Terje Helberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nebraska*


Carhenge by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waiting time*


Waiting time by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gerling Quartier, Cologne*


Gerling Quartier by Pola Styx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Causewayhead, Scotland, United Kingdom*


A place, from which to rule the world by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


Gateway to Amsterdam by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


TOWER BRIDGE LONDON by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*bank deposit box*


Cashed Out by Chris "Paco" Camino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ironville, Toledo, Ohio*


Parallel Parking by Chris "Paco" Camino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stavanger, Norway*


"Oil rig in dock" - BW version by Terje Helberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Afternoon urban promenade by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*


Untitled by Pola Styx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*whale shark*


mldv2010w026 by sheraca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mount Rushmore National Memorial*

Mount Rushmore National Memorial by Frederick Fenyvessy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Classic and modern by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


Street light by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


london by wizard cg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*


Amsterdam Style by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warren, Pennsylvania, United States*


New Process by Chris "Paco" Camino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*


Chateau fort de Lourdes by Aurore ESCAFFRE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Las Vegas Strip, Las Vegas, Nevada*


The Ornate Hotel Tower by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Verona, Veneto, Italy*


Verona "Night Collection" by Daniele Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*bull shark*


watching the show by Todd Aki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gdansk, Poland*


Sleeping Beauty by Pola Styx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nordnes, Bergen, Hordaland*


"Pulley" by Terje Helberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hradcany, Prague*


High Vaultage by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*


Noche cerrada by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*


Neptunbad by Pola Styx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, meditation in the basilica...*

Lourdes, recueillement à la basilique... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carlton Park, Seattle, Washington*


Seattle Skyline by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijón, Spain*


Moored by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


Light Festival by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^WOW Josip, Seattle is HUGE:nuts: !!
Beautiful Black and White Photos in all your Great Posts My SSC Brother and SSC Friend to Everyone Here:banana:, Your so much an Inspiration here, Please3 Never Stop Posting so many Great SSC Posts, You Just Hit 157,000 " Likes " Congratulation, 33, 000 More Likes to go Djole13, to make that Historic Mark of 200,000 " Likes " Give to You by all your SSC Brothers , Sister and Friends like, Zaz965, " Natalia, " I just love her , !! and She still is 35 Years young, Jose l< Christos-Greece, Boyshow is BACK I see him, LOL, WilliamsP, Katarzyna DJ, Nando dos, and so many More to mention here, 
May God Bless You Josip and Your Happy Free Family and Happy free Country of Croatia, 
May The Lady of Lourdes Bless you with Joy, Peace and Happiness always and Forever Djole13 :cheers:
from Your SSC Brother and SSC friend Always and Forever, Amen , S
smiles and Happiness from Chuck to Everyone Here :grouphug:!!


djole13 said:


> *Carlton Park, Seattle, Washington*
> 
> 
> Seattle Skyline by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^WOW Josip, Seattle is HUGE:nuts: !!
> Beautiful Black and White Photos in all your Great Posts My SSC Brother and SSC Friend to Everyone Here:banana:, Your so much an Inspiration here, Please3 Never Stop Posting so many Great SSC Posts, You Just Hit 157,000 " Likes " Congratulation, 33, 000 More Likes to go Djole13, to make that Historic Mark of 200,000 " Likes " Give to You by all your SSC Brothers , Sister and Friends like, Zaz965, " Natalia, " I just love her , !! and She still is 35 Years young, Jose l< Christos-Greece, Boyshow is BACK I see him, LOL, WilliamsP, Katarzyna DJ, Nando dos, and so many More to mention here,
> May God Bless You Josip and Your Happy Free Family and Happy free Country of Croatia,
> May The Lady of Lourdes Bless you with Joy, Peace and Happiness always and Forever Djole13 :cheers:
> ...


*Miami, Florida, U.S.A. - The Magic City*


Miami, Florida, U.S.A. / The Magic City by jorge molina, on Flickr

^^ Many thanks Chuck, my brother and friend SSC !!! ^^
Hello to Miami, Florida !!! :cheers:


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

WOW PinPeat, " it's up to YOU New York, NEW YORK !! great song by the Belated and Famous Singer and Actor of all time IMO Only, is Frank Sinatra, 
Wow PinPeat , your Great and Beautiful Black and White Photos, are Great as usual, Your also a Great Inspiration to all of us here, Thanks and Very well Appreciated , and 
Congratulations, You just Hit 168,000 " Likes " given too You PinPeat by all your Great SSC Brothers, Sisters, and SS Friend 's to everyone here who has helped you Like, Zzz965, Natalia, She's co Beautiful and Pretty to Me and You, Christos-Greece, WilliamsP, Katarzyna_Dj Boyshows back , I see him , LOL,.l Jose l, Djole13, and so many more to mention here, 
^^Thanks so Very much PinPeat, and May God Bless you and Your Happy Free Family and Happy Free Country, and all the Great and Happy Free World Of the Over 14 Years World Wide Website of SkyScraperCity dot com # 1 , in the World Website, 
From Your SSC Brother and SSC Friend, Always and Forever, 
Keep the Faith PinPeat:banana:, and Keep Posting more great Photos and Great SSC Posts, :cheers:
Smiles and Happiness Always and Forever You and Everyone Here:grouphug:,. 
Chuck !

New York by Purvesh Mistry, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

chebbi dunes - Morocco


[Explored] by Jano Silva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baku 
*

Night in Baku by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Plzen -Czech republic


Into the cellar (BW version) by Guillaume 📷 DELEBARRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Tokaj - Hungary


Tokaj by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Detroit


Fox Theatre by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Eriau - Hungary


Towers by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Looe - UK


Low Tide by Mike Beales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

London


PICCADILLY CIRCUS ANOMALY by Marcin Lichowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Budapest


Untitled by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lyon


Lyon by Ph. Nauher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Baku


Untitled by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Borgo - Italy

The Devil was an architect by Matteo Viviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Oizumi - Japan


country road by Stefan Speidel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Istanbul


straight on the line by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Untitled by Manfred Kerschke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Old men playing chess by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Cherry grove beach, US


Low tide by Jason Rodman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


the bridge by Roberto Michaelis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
View of Ottawa, Ontario from the "des Chaudières" Bridge in Gatineau, Québec. by Classicpixel (Eric Galton) Photography Portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

PEI - Canada


Teapot #4 by Jim Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Solosancho - Spain

Low Flight by Oriol Colls, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Marrakesh


Jamaa El Fna NB 01 by Abd-Elilah Ouassif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
girls will be girls by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Seattle


Ghost Highway by jgottlieb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Moscow


1A7_DSC4999 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*
Sunset by Nikolay Rudnev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergamo, Italy*
Homeland 05 by Francesco Bassanelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Edinburgh


Towards Victoria Street. by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
Busy by Ian Creighton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Como - Italy


Funicolare by Amos Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Madrid


Fallin´ by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Des Moines - US

Pool Tournament | 096/365 2013 by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Nagano - Japan


midnight driver by Stefan Speidel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Edale - UK


Light in the Valley by Paul Newcombe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


stranded by Darko Ivancevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place

The fake fiesta... by Christian Scheggia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lake District - UK


View of Catbells - Lake District by Paul Newcombe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
*** by Sergey Lagovskiy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Warsaw


John Paul II by Darek Drapala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
CCTV by Ziver Olmez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shenzhen, China*
Foggy Shenzhen by Michael Rizzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Half Señoritas by Christian Scheggia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
_DSC5782 by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Derbyshire - UK


Hurst Clough and Jaggers Clough by Paul Newcombe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Frankfurt


The Oyster - Osthafenbrücke in Frankfurt/Main by mimo b. rokket, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Happy New Year! by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Vienna


The Pillars of the Earth by mini malist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Ross Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in England - UK

Looking Down! by David Burn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Miami


20120303-_MG_1207 by Daniel Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Malcolm McCord, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Noto - Italy


Cattedrale di Noto Sicilia by GIOVANNI CIUNNA, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

The Best of the Best " Photo of Today, Saturday, January 7th, 2017 by Christos-Greece, wow So cute


christos-greece said:


> *Santiago, Chile*
> Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Pamban - India


To infinity and beyond by Kumar Nav, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasov, Romania*
IMG_20150823_151714_DSC_1262-1 by Marco Chi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sinop, Turkey*
under the clouds by caucas blue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Conserve en ton coeur, sans rien craindre, Dusses-tu pleurer et souffrir, La flamme qui ne peut s'éteindre Et la fleur qui ne peut mourir ! Victor Hugo by Ynot-Na, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phuket, Thailand*
DSC_9352 by Kent MacElwee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place

Tender Moment by Jerry-Dominique, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Moscow


1_DSC4199 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Napoli, Italy*
...a Napoli by Domenico Tavolozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Florian Wurzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_052 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon by night by Hellodelyon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sounio, Greece*
templo de Poseidón - cabo Sounion - Grecia by pirindao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
The cylinder by Teo Bot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
IMG_5358 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Untitled by John Quintero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
The Bangkok Skyline by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Esplanade Bridge by Rolf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museu do Amanha (Rio de Janeiro) (II) by manuela.martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong view from Victoria Peak by G-rom Flayosc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Jakarta Skyline by Maskun Ramli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Three and One by Matthias Matula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere inFrance


Train Journey, France to England by Chris Maris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Untitled by Alexander Ian Surrey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Scanno - Italy


Scanno - Abruzzo _ Italy by andybot2012, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamburg


untitled by Zimthiger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paraty - Brazil


Paraty-RJ by Davidson Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


Paris - Notre Dame by Stephan Birlouez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


SPREADING A LITTLE SUN by Emre (NZ) - www.instagram.com/wellington.nz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Santiago


PCH_DSF5286_072 by Chang Hyon Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Scotland - UK


Flock in flight by Elizabeth Ann Duffy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

London


Tower Bridge by Piermarco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Quebec city


Maison Brassard by Robert Picher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


La Défense, vide et froide. by Franek N, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^WOW ! Christos-Greece, You really amaze me and everyone here with the best of the 
Best Photo of the day, Friday, January 6th, 2017, the Most Beautiful and Growing to be # 1 Supertall City in 2025 IMO only please:nuts:, The Best of the best Fastest growing Cities in the World, Dubai, U.A.E., is # 1 in 2025 !! there's no other city at Night that looks like this Photo, at least 5 Supertalls in one Close Photo Shot, 
Thanks Christos-Greece, So Very well appreciate all your Great Black and White Photos, here to Everyone Here:grouphug:, 
Thanks from always and forever Everyone:banana:, 
Chuck :cheers:!


christos-greece said:


> *Dubai, U.A.E.*
> Dubai Marina by Dean Packer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*High Falls District*


288HighFallsDistrict by Wilson B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fort Lauderdale, Florida, U.S.A.*


One Financial Plaza, 100 SE 3rd Street, Fort Lauderdale, Florida, U.S.A. / Renovation Architect (2009) : RLC Architects, Boca Raton, Florida. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


Night Vision by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*


Happy Birthday Amsterdam! by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Noah's Ark docked in Bergen*


Noah's Ark docked in Bergen by Terje Helberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trails on the sky*


Trails on the sky by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
IMG_2361 by Esme Nolasco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Green Traffic Light by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
downtown montreal by Oliver Fergusson-Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*


acqua della Vergine by joseph guinigundo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown San Francisco-Union Square, San Francisco, California*


Banana Republic by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vagsbunnen, Bergen, Hordaland*


"Created to bring joy" by Terje Helberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hongkong*


Foot Massage by alexander h., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


On the edge by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Collier, Florida, United States*


View of downtown Ave Maria, Collier County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hongkong*


Street´s of Hongkong by alexander h., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*


haut de la ville by joseph guinigundo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grapevine, Texas, United States*


The Bespectacled Statue by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*outside Bergen, Norvay*


"Idyllic harbor" by Terje Helberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venedig, Italy*


Venedig by alexander h., on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


A beacon in the night by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Collier, Florida, United States*


View of downtown Ave Maria, Collier County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California, United States*


Alcatraz Ruins by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
backstage at Skansen by Dale Michelsohn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venedig, Italy*


Venedig by alexander h., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Klostergarden, Copenhagen, Hovedstaden*


The Old Harbour by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Harpa in black and white by Fernanda G, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kern, California, United States*


Screech Owl by Brian Cross, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tampa, Florida, USA*


Element, 808 North Franklin Street, Tampa, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr
Tampa, Florida, USA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
1906 by ontario photo connection, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


Gothic Haarlem by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*


Massabielle II by joseph guinigundo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Eola, Orlando, Florida*


Downtown Orlando, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Baía da Guanabara by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valsavarenche, Valle d'Aosta, Italy*


Monochromatic mountain scene by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown Fort Lauderdale, Fort Lauderdale, Florida*


Aerial view of downtown Fort Lauderdale, Florida, U.S.A. / Venice of America by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*


Slow it down by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Las Vegas Strip, Las Vegas, Nevada*


Eiffel in Vegas by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*


Jardin du chateau fort - Lourdes by Aurore ESCAFFRE, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tampa, Florida, USA*


View of downtown Tampa, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Italy*


monochromatic descent by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Head Hangs Low #storm #rainy #cityscape #architecture #art_chitecture #architectureporn #philadelphia_ig #jj_philadelphia #igers_philly #whyilovephilly #savephilly #visitphilly #phillymasters #howphillyseesphilly #phillyprimeshots #bnw_madrid #bnw_magazin by Christopher Fanelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Las fotos con mi Huawei Mate 9 by MarcCEcases, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Among them by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Games by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
#londra #londres #royalsnappingartists #shot #london #igerlondon #iglondon #wanderlust #tube #underground #nikonphotography #nikond3200 #nikon #nikontop #bnw #bnw_captures #blacknwhite #likeforlikes #likeforlike #like4like #instapicture #instagood #instac by Clickerjazz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


longhorn by konicus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


Paris, brouillard by fyve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Arguelles - Spain


Fortín by chema kayser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
UFO @ Bratislava by Norbert Eder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Forli - italy


Forlì - _SAM3597 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Pisa - italy


Miracle by Village9991, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
The Gallery by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Tokyo


9:40 pm, saturday by eses moto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Tokyo


styles by eses moto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Joseph, U.S.A.*
Garfield Car Wash by Bob Travaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Naples, U.S.A.*
Napoli - Italia by Tiziana de Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delhi, India*
Humanyun's Tomb in Black and White by Sumit Nagi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Palacio Salvo by Marcelo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Palacio Salvo by Marcelo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
IMG_3663 B&W by ChefeGrande, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dresden, Germany*
Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Sandgate by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
MELBOURNE - VIEW FROM YARRAVILLE by ID Hearn Mackinnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Johnston Street by Steve Tannock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Johnston Street by Steve Tannock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kiev*


Saint Vladimir by Viktor K., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles*


I Wish I Could Talk With You by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yokohama*


Yokohama, Japan 横浜 by Kaz Empson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hiroshima - japan*


willer by Nicholas Dominic Talvola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


We live under your bed by john davis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soroya - Norway*


Sørøya by Øystein Karlsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fujisawa - Japan*


R.Wagner, Renzi by Akio Miyazawa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Chrysler Goth by Dima James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


entanglements - verstrickungen by Martina Güll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Little fish by Not real No name, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Touching Down by Robert Jinks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alsace - France*


La légende de la bête des Vosges - The legend of the creature of Vosges by philippe haumesser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newport beach, CA - US*


Silent Discussion by Roman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


a statue to the sky by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salt lake city - US*


Week 50 of 52 Theme: "Black and White" Winters touch by Howard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


South Down Lasalle by Chris Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Going up by n_rouda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Cirq Lapopie - France*


En montant au village de Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, vallée du Lot... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey, CA - US*


The Underwater Ballet - Carmel, California by Jim Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC0567 -Toiles d'araignées by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Botenheim, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


CC97 by Alfred, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mythological Nymph*


Mythological Nymph by George Jones, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


Maximum R&B by Mark Fly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*


Bridge of Sighs, Pittsburgh by Paul McCarthy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown Montreal*


B&W by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Louwman Museum*


Deusenberg SJ LaGrande Dual-Cowl Phaeton (1935) by Patrick de Bie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lower Saxony, Germany*


Schloss Etelsen by Hyloo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pastrana, Castille la Mancha, Spain*


Pastrana en Blanco y Negro 01 by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carovilli, Molise, Italy*


Darkwood by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Brand it Right by Mark Fly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quebec, Montreal*


Saint Joseph Oratory B&W by __ LorenzMao __, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loire Valley Orleans, France*


Pace_du_Martroi (Orleans) by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oropa, Piedmont, Italy*


Sanctuary of Oropa by Roberto Rubiliani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santiago de Compostela - Spain*


Matriz de São Franciso [on #explore 210315] by Antonio Prudencio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*California*


Night Lights by ethantweitmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kerala, India*


@Kerala, India by Ashok Saravanan .Ay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canyon De Chelly, Arizona*


Valley of Decision by Whitney Lake, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*


Parliament rooftop, Vienna AU by Mark Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Maxxi Museum, Courtyard, Rome by davide fantasia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matera, Basilicata, Italy*


matera 12 (explored) by roberto lotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*


Schlepper by Hyloo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio*


Fuente de los cuatro ríos (Bernini) by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Rocca di Soncino by Roberto Rubiliani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brasil*


Lago Negro by Antonio Prudencio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kilambi Village, Near Kanchipuram*


In the shadows of Kilambi by Ashok Saravanan .Ay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boston*


53rd Massachusetts statute, Boston Common, Boston MA by Mark Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome*


Forum Romanum, Rome by davide fantasia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bard, Valle d'Aosta, Italy*


forte di bard by roberto lotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antwerpen*


Antwerpen Centraal by Der Hamlet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nancy, Lorraine, France*


Place Stanislas by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Miranda, Venezuela*


Un dia en Cumaná by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Gilbert Kouamé, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Villa Adriana, Lazio, Italy*


Villa Adriana-Tivoli by Roberto Rubiliani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Ashok Saravanan .Ay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sisteron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence France*


Sisteron, Alpes-de-Haute-Provence FR by Mark Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Deauville, France*


Yacht Club, Deauville II by davide fantasia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Lions Gate Bridge (Explored) by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Compressed View Of Lions Gate Bridge by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

BC, Canada

Port Mann Bridge From New Westminster by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Grouse Mountain From Olympic Village by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Vintage Outing On New Years Day by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Vancouver Harbor Centre From Blood Alley by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Vancouver Hit By Snow by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Photographer At Work by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Beautiful First Day Of Fall by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Vancouver, Canada

Spiral Staircase At Shopping Mall by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

SFO Holiday Travel 5 B&W by Nick Rose, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

King Tide at Fleming Point, December 14, 2016: The Disappearing Pier by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California

Rat Island by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA

San Francisco National Cemetery at the Presidio by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA

China Camp at King Tide by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Death Valley, California

Peak Experience by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berkeley, California

Maine Alley by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA

Eastern Span, Bay Bridge by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oakland, California

Six Cranes by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

Wind Harvest by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


centuries between by Andre Titze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0741 -lezard by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey Bay - US*


The Depth of My Love - Carmel, California by Jim Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Guiding lines by Claus Preuschoff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Balmoral Hotel clock tower by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdes peninsula - Argentina*


Avistamientos. by Carmen Martinez Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jevnaker - Norway*


Jevnaker church B&W by Per Ståle Syversen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P1040763 - canards sur l'oise by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sky Tower by Kevin Scattini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L'enfant, les lumières et les bulles.. by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Saint Petersburg


Saint Petersburg Academy of Arts by rdesign812, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A la poursuite de Mickey! by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Fouette cocher!!! / Crack the whip!!! by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portree - UK*


'Old Man in the Distance' - Loch Leathan, Isle of Skye, Scotland by Adrian Kingsley-Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Holy Island - UK*


20160624_4245 by Tom Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L'ombre... by Elruner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Oh, I couldn't be happier ))))) by baby as art, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai *


Dubaï by night by Michael Portillo | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place * 


Untitled by Elif Guzel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Problèmes de TNT?? by Elruner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catania - Italy*


- by txmx 2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaipur - India*


Jaipur. Red Fort by CWMPFB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


flying by apostolos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain
*

cruel world by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hampi - India*


Up the stairs by a.Muller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra*


A treasure well protected by a.Muller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cote D'Azur - France*


Pointe du Dramont, Saint Raphaël, 83. by Elruner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


This Journey Called Life by ♞Jenny♞, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yucatan - mexico*


Ruins Beach by Andre Guerette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Columbia gorge - US*


Ruthton Point, April 2013 by Gary L. Quay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cera, incienso y azufre. by Paco Fuentes Vicario, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


Myanmar - Coucher de soleil sur l'Irrawaddy à Old Bagan. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pierce, WA - US*


The great condensation (1.15.2) by Kevin Bacher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Masjid Sultan, Bussorah Street, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw at night by Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
5_DSC6650 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street musicians of Mexico City by Fabian Reyna C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_20170107_235724-01.jpeg by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
metro_arguelles by Javier Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague 2016 by Jonathan Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Happy people" Street Carnaval, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris in Black and White - Pont Bir Hakeim by redheadzr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by Darkcloud Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Coming and Going (in the San Marco sestiere) by John Hoey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
H'Attard Church by Charles Cachia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles-Central by Theocharis Kalamaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Bruno Mylar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Chamas, France*


14 heures, Saint-Chamas by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le Chaumiere, Courmayeur, Italia*


Down in the valley by Rob Emes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Las Vegas, Nevada*


The Fountain by ms scruffy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belfast, Northern Ireland*


queen's bridge by Adrian Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*giraffe*


Groupies by viljack yan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fribourg, Canton of Fribourg, Switzerland*


Cascade des Trois Canards by Philippe Bélaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marblehead, Massachusetts*


1950 Oldsmobile by ms scruffy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Bergkamm by AndreSchenk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Papa clock, mama clock, baby clock*


Papa clock, mama clock, baby clock. by ms scruffy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Italy*


Caffè Florian by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Walbrzych, Lower Silesia, Poland*


old mine by Jarosław Katanowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Town, Stockholm*


Circle by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brooklyn Heights, New York*


Layers of DUMBO by Michael Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Wenceslas Square in Prague by Photo Rambler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Villa la Bella, Italy*


Villa la Bella by Jonnie Lace, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York, New York, United States*


New York, St. Patrick's Cathedral by antony5112, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cuba*


... Going up the pieces!!! ( ... of your ❤ ... ) by Fede Falces ( ...♥... ), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dakar - Senegal*


Senegal Daily Scenes: Manual work by Arnau P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by MacKenzie Czarnecki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*BUssana - Italy*


BUSSANA VECCHIA. LA VITA, NONOSTANTE TUTTO... by franco fedeli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Argentina*


-Hommage aux 10 victimes du crash en argentine- by camille gili, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lombok - Indonesia*


Call Me Ishmael by Hansel and Regrettal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Menton - France*


Menton black and white... by Elruner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Is this Grayskull ? by Marcelo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by fiona Louise Larkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Plage... by Elruner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osiglia - Italy*


Untitled by TOKIL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Flying High by Photomikro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


gulls by juan rostworowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaftesbury - UK*


GOLD HILL, SHAFTESBURY, DORSET by merseymouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai - India*


Fly... by Neetesh Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Swarovski swan*


Swarovski swan... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Fly by Phạm ThànhThái, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Monochrome foggy morn by David Jenkins , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul
*

lady in red... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ouro Preto - Brazil*


Brazil - Ouro Preto by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, France*

Tarzan..... by Florette, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, France*


Winter is here, Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, France by GdX o O (straight from my eye), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eyne 2600, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


El corredor Vermicelle en Cambre d'Aze by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rochefort, Bretagne, France*


Rochefort en terre 3 by Romuald EFFRAY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Budapest05 by Félix Ramos Fernández de Ocáriz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*


Plaza de España - Seville by Francisco Ruiz Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Assisi, Umbria, Italy*


Il tempio dell'espressione, come quello della religione, ha un portico e un santuario; il primo è frequentato da tutti, l'altro ammette solo i suoi adepti. Johann Heinrich Füssli. by Alberto Ornaghi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sa Calatrava, Palma, Balearic Islands*

Palma,Majorque,Espagne by Pierre GRAND, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*


Austrian Parliament rooftop statutes, Vienna AU by Mark Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pontedera, Tuscany, Italy*


Old Metal Sheets Train Shaped by Roberto Rubiliani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Deauville, France*


Yacht Club, Deauville by davide fantasia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nancy, Lorraine, France*


Porte Héré, Place Stanislas, Nancy, France by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sainte-Baume, France*


L'hermittage by Florette, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon*


Les Domaines d`Avignon, Camargue by Thomas Schmitz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*


Arcos y Murallas by Marco Vianna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*

Lourdes by Fabio S. Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chelsea, New York, US*


High Line, NYC by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Ponte Vittorio Emanuele II, Rome by davide fantasia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseilles, France*


Vieux Port ferris wheel, Marseille FR by Mark Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grazzano Visconti, Emilia Romagna, Italy*


The Witching Hour by Roberto Rubiliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Fotografia de rua by Glauco Tavares, on Flickr


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Kamianets-Podilskyi, Ukraine*









https://vk.com/floweronastonefoto


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Sky Watcher by Baojun Huang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museum of Modern Art by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Rocco TS by Natasha Hermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Jour de marché by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London by Luca Vegetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
View from Roof of Fontego dei Tedeschi | Venice Veneto Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Gay Pride 2015, Valletta by aditus foundation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles, dimanche de soldes by Martin Leveneur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
dubai marina by paolo palma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waipio valley, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waipio Bay Park by crt.romain, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2017)

Amigo christos-greece tienes unas fotografías espectaculares, te felicito, me transporta automaticamente al lugar donde fueron tomadas, te felicito por ese gran trabajo que haces, un fuerte abrazo y sigue posteando todo lo hermoso que tiene este mundo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Parliament by Tibor Ács, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

The Starry Day - Eiffel Tower by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Crete

Hope - Chania, Crete by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago

Urban Saga III - Chicago Skyline by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Waves of Imagination – Agora, Athens by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

EQUIVALENTS II - London City by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

POINT FINAL – NYC as you'll never see it again by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

a time to look back by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

converging by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain









https://c1.staticflickr.com/1/267/31385025594_af4f1f2c62_b.jpg


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

DC, US

POTD 010 by Kevin Jennings, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Roma - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Roma - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Roma - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Roma - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tuscany, Italy

Toscana - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Puglia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Roma - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rome, Italy

Roma - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Snowy Landscape by Tallula Wilkie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan


Can't Find! by Marcel Weichert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


Copenhagen life by blanscheflur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by rebecca mahoney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tacoma - US*


Pointing Up by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Gondolier by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Watkins glen falls
*

Cascade by Glenn Pfab Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ontario - Canada
*

Bridge into the Mist by Derek Toye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wroclaw - Poland*


musical break by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Storm train by Charles Kyriazos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Sleepless In Manhattan by billybones51, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockton, CA - US*


Fit For Fog by BearclawPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


AN OUTING PARTY AT WORK by collection of old photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


all the fun of the fair 03 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Verses VIII by colin campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edmonton - Canada*


HMBT: Heads of State by Don Price, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Minnesota - US*


BNSF 7072 Hawley 12 Feb 06 by AK Ween, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


JR seine2 by Tristan Brady-Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pellefigue - France*


Brûmes sur PyrénéesN&B by Laurent VEYSSET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hors du temps / Out of time by universeau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phraya Nakhon Cave - Thailand*


Phraya Nakhon Cave by Siwakorn Punyawatthananukool, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phraya Nakhon Cave - Thailand*


Phraya Nakhon Cave by Siwakorn Punyawatthananukool, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cave Dive by Stuart Addelsee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*De Soto fall, AL - US*


DeSoto in B&W. by Wes Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


LIBERTAS by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kirwall - UK*


Arches by Sophie Balcombe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


logorhée... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Godrays over Arches -B&W by Thanks for 1.7M views!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Bretton - UK*


2016.12.31 by Michael Oakes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


Masks... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bushmills - UK*


Storm on the Causeway Coast by Conor MacNeill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Mews by Berhana Kinoti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


l'offrande... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Florence by Glenn Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


sorrow by Matteo Parrini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


The new ice - Новый лёд by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Untitled by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/|\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Juan José Martínez Palacio by Juan José Martínez Palacio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Sunset by Priscilla Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Casa del reloj by Juan M. Casillas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
City of Angels by audiodev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Lima -Perú by Bryan Salinas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
- A R C - by Siris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Shard by Alec Hickman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Yuri Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
people on stairs by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles en décembre by Ecran d'Art, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serres, France*
Serres, Hautes Alpes (05) by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The tree of Hilo, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
The Tree of The Hilo Island,Hawaii #2 by maya_jason, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Milano vista Duomo by francesco De Franco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cagliari, Sardinia, Italy*


Cagliari, Via Concezione. [Explored] by Riccardo Guantini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Staircase*


Escalier by Cecile L Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Window Madness by Dominik Jaeck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jökulsárlón, Iceland*


Jökulsárlón by webeagle12, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Camins Al Grao, Valencia, Spain*


Cosas de Calatrava-Valencia 📷 by amallagray, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*


Porto (Portugal) by Alex Filho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salto, Sao Paulo, Brazil*


Salto by Jefferson Allan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Casa Batlló (Barcelona) by Alex Filho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Freddy Berriau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*


Carcassonne by Jens, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier du Gros-Caillou, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Eiffel Tower by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Prater, Vienna, Austria*


Riding in the sky, The Prater, Vienna AU by Mark Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Forum Romanum, Rome by davide fantasia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Street Beach, Chicago*


Shadows over Oak Street Beach, Chicago IL by Mark Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlín, Germany*


Berlín05 by Félix Ramos Fernández de Ocáriz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*


day#338 by Ivan Šardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*NoMad, New York*


Flatiron monochrome by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cagliari, Sardinia, Italy*


Cagliari, Largo Carlo Felice. by Riccardo Guantini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Setenil de Las Bodegas, Andalusia, Spain*


Setenil de las Bodegas 📷 by amallagray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda Castle by Tibor Ács, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*


Crikvenica by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*


Porto (Portugal) by Alex Filho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Worcester, England*


Looking On by nigelkr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ciutat Vella, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain*


Equilibri capgirat by Miquel Lleixà Mora, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Benasque, Spain*


Acompañada . by Pau Puig Miralles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bewdley, England, United Kingdom*


The Railway Station - Time Standing Still.... by Holfo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vallvidrera, Barcelona, Catalonia*


Voladoras / Flying Chairs by Javier Fraile, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Tuscany, Italy*


Cheeky Drink by nigelkr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Provence, France*


Innocente fumée by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Evliya Celebi/beyoglu, Istanbul, Turkey*


Cyclops of Beyoğlu / V for what? by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


lourdes 175 by mcdruski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*


View from the hotel at evening by Jim Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Italy*


Ruelle vénitienne by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Enter the Sandman by TOM, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong

temple warriors by handheld-films, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Street life-afternoon with cuties by cornel gingarasu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

L A C E by cornel gingarasu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cuba

Street life (Havana, Cuba) by cornel gingarasu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

awareness of the feelings and emotions of other people by cornel gingarasu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

street 9 by cornel gingarasu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

A social act by cornel gingarasu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Strike


S T R I K E by cornel gingarasu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

love while manipulation is ruled by guilt by cornel gingarasu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Church

Sunday morning service by cornel gingarasu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Leave My Woman Alone by cornel gingarasu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

the girls hour by cornel gingarasu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hallucination by Taxydromos69, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Winterspaziergang by Heiko Kritz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DP1M3560 SAINT BERTRAND DE COMMINGES - STALLS - 1535 by Jean-Pierre Le Marechal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


skiing among the peaks by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Moments of the city by Taxydromos69, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Moored by Mika Latokartano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"Heavy Metal" II by Mika Latokartano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grolee*


Monochrome Pont de Grolée by christophe calvino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asturias - Spain*


Silencio paradés by inbeesible, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


La Vedetta.. by GiovanniQ Rome, World Without Humans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


THE DRAMA of LIFE by Maria Grandi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tree whisperer by Willem Lombard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Navigating towards infinity … 26.6 by xeniussonar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castle cliff - New Zealand*


A occasional lightness of being.. by Willem Lombard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


One Way by Matt Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


central station Berlin by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugatti - Italy*


At the gates by Robyn Hooz (away), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Padova - Italy*


The nightmare before Christmas by Robyn Hooz (away), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


KCP60017 by Kieran Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Fluid Traffic jam - in Venice by Robyn Hooz (away), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great wall - China*


Black & White Great Wall by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Moscow Chaos by Ronan Shenhav, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamilton*


1/52 - Hess Village, Hamilton by Jim Nuttall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


into the night by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Flowing chaos by Oriol Domingo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aymavilles - Italy*


Pont d'Ael by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Peru*


Podium by Arian Giacomet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toronto, Canada*


testing.boundaries by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bristol, England*


Down on the City by Matthew Watkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Port Isaac*


Port Isaac by Mark Woolacott, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Putbus, Island of Rügen, Germany*


Putbus | Überbleibsel des Schlosses by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dominican Republic*


La maison blanche? by Tibo Leteurtre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toronto, Canada*


Untitled by Roof Topper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Londrina, Parana, Brazil*


Harley-Davidson Universe by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cornwall, England*


St Ives The Beach by Matthew Watkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


_DSC2182 by Mark Woolacott, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aviles, Spain*


Una navidad by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cuenca, Spain*


PR-CU 30 by Víctor Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boscombe, England*


Boscombe - X Marks The Spot by nigelkr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Neustadt, Hamburg, Germany*


Say hi, to 2017! / together for another year by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


rain is just confetti from the sky by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*


day#303 by Ivan Šardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holesovice, Prague, Czech Republic*


Praga12 by Félix Ramos Fernández de Ocáriz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago*


Window, Chicago by Mark Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York, United States*


NYC view by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


Brancardieres et malades 10 - fin de journée by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*


IMG_2912-Edit.jpg by Mark Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*


SaintMichel01 by Félix Ramos Fernández de Ocáriz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Birmingham, England*


The Builders Are In by nigelkr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


Plaza del sol by Víctor Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oviedo, Spain*


Despegue inminente by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rodborough Common, England*


Black and night by Matthew Watkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


auf der Zielgeraden by claudia lohmanns, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Provence, France*


IMG_2592-Edit.jpg by Mark Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Budapest04 by Félix Ramos Fernández de Ocáriz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*


day#341 by Ivan Šardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Birmingham, England*


Not Amused by nigelkr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


Madrid by Víctor Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stroud, England, United Kingdom*


Woodchester Church at night by Matthew Watkins, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2017)

*Villavicencio-Meta-Colombia-Sur América. 1940*


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

on the run by Dan Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mexico

Teacapán, Sinaloa by Ricardo Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mexico

The long and winding road by Kat Ana Lamadrid, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mexico

Yes I'm... by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mexico

Green Traffic Light by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mexico

Spiritual Chichen Itza by Agustin Ascanio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Würzburg*


Dom Würzburg by Siegfried Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Cirq La ppopie - France*


Place du marché en Saint-Cirq-Lapopie by Michael Krolop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Redwood, CA - US*


Light highway by Mark Interrante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens * 


Noir by Vagelis Poulis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karnataka*



North_Karnataka by Raj Bharath, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


White Church by Paul Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Carousel by Pablo Matías, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aparecida - Brazil*


Aparecida by Natal Forcelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ossana - Italy*


Castel San Michele and starry sky illusion by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Laxenburg im Schnee by Melitta Mueller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roker pier*


20161113_7437 by Tom Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trenton - US*


Grounds for Sculpture by Peter Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ioannina - Greece*


Castle of Ioannina by photographISO .com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Urban curves II by Morten Tellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarragona - Spain*


The Tunnel by Rafa Arroyo Domínguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Help by spannerino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Olivier Sandri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds*

Untitled by Olivier Sandri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Carroussel by Chuan Zegrí, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
_XT10923 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


//..//..// by Peny Giannakou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Chateau Laurier by Brent Flaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York-IMG_3264ps2 by David Huisken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Untitled by Olivier Sandri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Tehran by _EdG_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


displaced by Dirk Wüstenhagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Craiova, Romania*
Blind Thunder by Marcel Ionescu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
Sarajevo ~ Meeting of cultures ❤ by Ersan Memić, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


winter by Alirıza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tampa (Florida), U.S.A.*
Tampa by David Saliba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agropoli - Italy*


AGROPOLI (18.) by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Alone by Maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saratov - Russia
*

Church by Evgeny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
El Cerro de la Silla by Edgar Salvador, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Chinatown Kobe by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salt Lake City, U.S.A.*
Curved Walkway by Robert Clinton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bari, Italy*
Bari, lungomare verso sud by Luigi Corvaglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
People of Rotterdam by Arne van Oosterom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
New year resolution by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City by Cordelia Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

deleted


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segesta, Sicily, Italy*


Flowers around Segesta by adrianosouza4, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turruncun, La Rioja, Spain*


2016F-0186-JNG_4938-bn by José NG, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*


Like an eagle by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, Illinois*


One Step by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


Twin Towers by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le Havre, Upper Normandy, France*


Would you come in ? by Denis CALISE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*


"The tourist trap" - Barcelone - Parc Guëll by Julien RODE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brentwood, Burnaby, British Columbia*


\|i|i|/ by Jianwei Yang, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Los Angeles, California*


Los Angeles by Rinzi Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ciutat Vella, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain*


2017A-JNG_8917f_bn by José NG, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Little Petherick Creek Bridge*


Little Petherick Creek Bridge. by Brian Pedlar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vysehrad, Prague, Czech Republic*


Tram by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ibiza, Spain*


Old Huts by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le Havre, Upper Normandy, France*


Free as a bird by Denis CALISE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alps - Avoriaz*


Alpes - Avoriaz by Julien RODE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chinatown, Vancouver, British Columbia*


Vancouver City Centre by Jianwei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Between the shadow by Junichi Hakoyama, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*


Sacred Geometry by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Radek O., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Notre Dame Chandelier - Paris, France by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Banja Luka, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Banski dvor (Ban's palace) Banja Luka by Tihomir Pavlović, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Sicily*


Somewhere in Palermo by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hyde Park, London, England*


Early morning breakfast by Tommy Høyland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


14072016-DSC_3092-1-3 by Jean Bernard Hames, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cuenca, Spain*


Casas Colgadas by Víctor Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*


day#301 by Ivan Šardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le Havre, Upper Normandy, France*


My alcatraz by Denis CALISE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Paris perdue by Julien RODE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


Close Encounters by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roligheta, Vest-Agder, Norway*


Catching waterdrops by Tommy Høyland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vestrahorn Islande*


Vestrahorn Islande - Explored by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Docks, Gloucester, England*


Bridge at the docks in B&W by Matthew Watkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Birmingham, England*


New View by nigelkr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hartford, Connecticut*


Let Him Perish 4, Wadsworth ATheneum, Hartford CT by Mark Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*


Fujix100 by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Las Vegas, Nevada, United States*


Triumphant Neptune by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sisteron, France*


Citadelle de Sisteron, Sisteron FR by Mark Franklin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*


Godafoss Islande by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


Quai Victor Augagneur, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seine river - France
*

Thales by Ludovic LA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Paths by Matthew Savage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town*


Underground / 20150117121922 by Bernd Hartenberger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_3301-1 by Jean Bernard Hames, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Els mirats. by Toni Casals @caboan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Guardians. by Neil Carey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Henan - China*


Swallow Cave, Shennongjia National Park by Paul Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Mirador by Rachel Couper & Ivana Kuzmanovsk at Bondi Beach by Sacha Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Rainbow Bridge レインボーブリッジ, Tokyo . XT1 by Guilhem Bringuier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha*


The Torch by Felix Stahlberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saskatoon - Canada
*

Lutheran Community Church_6671 by David Basiove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Futureworld III SW by DARKstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fez - Morocco * 


Medina by Michał Huniewicz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jodhpur - India *


Jodhpur Fortress by Michał Huniewicz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Friends walking in the distance by Simon Cremer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Torch by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambridge*


Lonely Boats by Brad Colbourne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Elephant by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dinan - France*


Une ruelle à Dinan by Olivier DESMET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Jump Rope by Brad Colbourne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Sculpture by the Sea by Douwe Dijkstra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Biarritz - France*_


2016-11 - Biarritz-9570 by xavier warnier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metz - France*


foreplay of Christmas lights by Jean-Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Elizabeth - Jamaica*


Oak Rum Barrels by Armin Hage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Roman Statue Detail Villa Adriana Italy by Markus Maier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Study of Patterns and Lines by Roland Shainidze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ellicot city - US*


Ilchester Tunnel by Paul Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jersey city - US*


TO TRAINS by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Indonesia*


Common Lionfish - Lembeh Strait, Sualwesi, Indonesia - (backlighting) by Christian Loader, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


danger high voltage by GOLDFOCUS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands Lightshow by Steve Scally, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Penn by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0m2_DSC5610 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Torre Latinoamérica by Alberto Sanchez Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
12:00 pm by Kevin Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Red de San Luis by Joe Lomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague 15-11-2016 (WB 2374) by Wayne & Sue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
0797 Rio de Janeiro 13 by All About The Story UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York in December by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tai Po, Tai Po, Hong Kong*


Market by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Lars Mathisen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*


Untitled by David Lalanne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer*


Gypsy Pilgrimage (9 of 40) by Jacopo Pandolfini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne*


Carcassonne by Paucal, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grapevine, Texas, United States*


The Farewell by Matt Harvey, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


tuffo by D'Angelo Salvatore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Where do you want to go? by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Comacchio, Emilia Romagna, Italy*


centro storico b&w by Nino Fiore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vista Alegre, Cordoba, Andalusia*


Pure genius by Tazmanic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leeds, England*

Dark Arches - Leeds by ROFL-COPTER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tokyo, Japan*


HIGHWAY KING -Calculated Chaos 1- by Yoshihiko Wada, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Italy*


Pel Gran Canal by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Rome by D'Angelo Salvatore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vannes, Brittany, France*


Vannes Rabine bateaux reflet (2) by Thierry Larère, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vista Alegre, Cordoba, Andalusia*


Infinite Eternity by Tazmanic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trieste, Italy*


Teatro Grande by Giovanni Piras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Milan ... monument(s) by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Temple of the Holy Cross, Bergamo, Italy*


The past in the present by Steve Brewer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sitges, Catalonia, Spain*


Surfers by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tavira - Portugal*


Long shadow by grahamvphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lorraine - France*


Dans le froid de l'hiver. In the cold of winter. by Didier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


It never rains, but pours. by Mick Erglis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


"Rust in Piece" by David Basiove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dark Light - VI by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Seymour - Canada*


Mt. Seymour Snow Scene 13 by David Basiove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dreamscape by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*

Wrecks - Old French parisian bus - Saviem SC10 UMA ex N°7859 & 7892 RATP (Ecouis - France) 2003 by Yannewvision, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewherein Quebec - Canada*


Chute de la Chaudière by Patrice St-Gelais, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Délicieuse symétrie by Cedness, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Anything but regular by Andreas Tsonis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2 and half HP by Holi Tech, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*UNknown place*


Le long des quais by thierry anselmier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suzhou - China*


Suzhou, China by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Custonaci - Italy*


San Vito lo Capo by Corinaldesi Roberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Monochrome Butterfly #2. by Michael Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brienz - Switzerland*


Before the thunderstorm by Chris Ngbrx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Wash Away by Beau Wade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


Untitled by Mikko Erholtz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont St Mitchel - France*


Mont Saint Michel by Vincent Attorresi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Monochrome Moment #125 by tohji00, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Connections by Aleksandar Iliev Tsvetkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
JBR from the sea - Dubai by Pascal Carrion - Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (Athens), Attica reg.*
Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, France*
Street by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte, France*
Château de Vaux-le-Vicomte by Colliculus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nānākuli beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Nānākuli, Oʻahu, Hawaii. by Inge Vautrin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest4-1078 by Jeff Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*


Lourdes. by nanie49, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Silver Meteor, New York City - Miami, Florida*


NB SAL Silver Meteor at Waldo in early 1960s by Tom Pavluvcik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bunker from WW2*


bunker by Jørn Aalmen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*


New York by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trøndelag, Norway*


Recent history by Erik Stenvik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, Illinois*


Race against yourself by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Melbourne, Victoria, Australia*


Spring Street by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Town, Stockholm, Sweden*


Gamla Stan, Stockholm June 2012 by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*


Waiting - HBM  by Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Inyo, California, United States*


Death Valley by Nate, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*


05-0283 Carcassonne B&W by Don Campolongo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney, NSW, Australia*


Sydney New Years Eve 2016-2017 by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Estany de la Coveta by homaris, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*


she don`t want to talk... by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Burrowbridge mump by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burgos, Spain*


Las ventanas... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tramacastilla, Spain*


Cae la noche en Tramacastilla de Tena by Ivan Ferrero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*


TRANS-PORT by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Japan*


p o i n t e d by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Strip, Las Vegas, Nevada*


Under The Tower by Matt Harvey, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Øverland, Troms Fylke, Norway*


Goat in zoo by Jørn Aalmen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Trinita dei Monti. by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matterhorn, Switzerland - Italy*

The Klein Matterhorn (3, 883 alt. ) the Breithorn under clouds , the Theodulgletscher and the Theodul pass. A view from the train to Gornergrat .Zermatt , Switzerland. No. 4208. by Izakigur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*


opera house by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valdeverdeja, Castille la Mancha, Spain*

Oye!! hazme una fotoooo!!!... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Disney California Adventure Park*

Monument by Ken, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bordeaux, France*

Bourdeaux - Burdeos by Ivan Ferrero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*

FLORA cologne by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergamo, Italy*

Piazza Vecchia, Bergamo by Steve Brewer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

DSCN5411 by Victor José, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

shapes by Jonathan Vowles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

el paso de la historia by Hector Conde, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

ice @ Bjarnarhöfn b&w by Gerhard Rasi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

B&W Mont Blanc by Jim Howard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

IMG_4459 by Radomir Mor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mammoth, California

Sierra Snowstorm by Brent Clark, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

View from Pilatus by mightymightymatze, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Argentina

Nahuel Huapi Western Arms Wide Angle by Pedro O. Varangot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

Terrace by GavinZ, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Mountain Range B&W by Ember Dearheart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

The Waves - die Wellen by Werner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faenza - Italy*


Faenza (RA) - _SAM4295 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


pic. by: MZ #cosedavedere #cimiteromonumentalemilano #passionphotography #photographylovers #autumninagraveyard by M Z, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jeju - Korea*


metalic dancer... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


Castell de Wawel, Cracòvia by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jeju - Korea*


take my hand. by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


web1380029 by Lionel CHARMOILLE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF2171 by marc reyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milan ... raining on skyscrapers by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite - US*


B/W_8103324 by Steve Bond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alsace - France*


Enlightment by J., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calaf - Spain*


Amanecer en La Guardia Pilosa (Calaf-Barcelona) by Isabel Aguado Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Seagull dance at Concorde by Sylvain Dvk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


sunrise by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Tristan by Michael Krolop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luanda - Angola*


DSCF9099 by Elebro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


PB230882 by Pascal DURIF, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the watchman by thomas schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nara - Japan*


In Tōdai-ji by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bolzena lake - Italy*


The Sunset at Bolsena Lake by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zanzibar - Tanzania*


épave à Zanzibar by Olivier Zolgy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Birds @ sea B Black&White by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Rita Brigitta Szabó, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urbino - Italy
*

Studenti sotto la pioggia by Mario, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Namibia*


Don't know why there's no Sun up in the Sky.... by andre beyeler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Chile*


A wall surrounding Parinacota church and the bell tower, high Andes, Northern Chile. by Celestyn Brozek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


- by txmx 2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg - Russia*


Arch over the canal - Арка над каналом by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg*

2-ya liniya 43 of Vasilievsky island (in the distance - Catherine Church). Saint Petersburg. Вторая линия Васильевского острова, 43 (вдалеке - Екатерининская церковь). Санкт-Петербург by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


pont by Murcie Flora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bahamas*


Curious Reef Shark - Nassau, Bahamas by Mike D'Errico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Madrid 2 by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Nieve en Madrid by Adolfo Suarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
The Rift. by Wilickers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
put up a smile by Aion Mello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
The World I Know by Jason Devaun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The Holy Heart At Night by W.J. vd Hoeven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge, London (1063) by mcavcar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Swieqi, Malta*
01. November 2015 by Madli Allikas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
King's House by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Mall by Pam_foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
HipstaPrint by dimakk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Andreas Albert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Airy Hill, England, United Kingdom*

Whitby Abbey desaturated_0057lq by Aidan Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Garde-Adhemar, Rhone-Alpes, France*

la garde adhémar by Christophe BENOIT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waterfront, Boston, Massachusetts*

unfazed by vikkiq, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Praça dos Restauradores, Lisbon by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


San Ignacio, BCS (MamiyaRB67009) by spoualb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mittelberg, Vorarlberg, Austria*

Complexity / Verschachtelt by Steffen Schobel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

alhambra by chris schroeer-heiermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*

DuMont cologne [explored] by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hochmölbing, Alps*

Alm by Philipp M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monster truck*

Monster truck by Stefan Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Niagara Falls, Canada*

Maid of the Mist, Canada by Chris van Kan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Machu Picchu, Peru*

Perú - Cuzco by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Algebraic by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le Mans, France*

Le Mans by Mathieu PIERRE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parma, Emilia Romagna, Italy*

Parma, Emilia Romagna, Italy by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont-Saint-Michel, France*

Aerial view by Mathieu PIERRE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*

Carcassonne by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*

Frederiksborgslot by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

Madrid primaveral... by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*

silent emptiness by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergamo, Italy*

Piazza Vecchia by night by Steve Brewer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Elif Guzel, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

miradas by Hector Conde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sandsend, England*

Shower Time! by Dave Cappleman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*

Cross, Lourdes by amgirl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Capbreton, France*

Capbreton by Christophe BENOIT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boston, Massachusetts*

cash is king by vikkiq, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Thomas-d'Aquin, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Hôtel de Livry by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castelsardo, Sardinia, Italy*

past and present by Philipp M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Fontana di Trevi by Stefano Avolio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Machu Picchu, Cusco, Peru*

Perú - Cuzco by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Braunschweig, Germany*

Braunschweig, Germany by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

from a height by Jonathan Vowles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*


Lourdes by Pablo Acuña, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grau-du-Roi, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

L'espiguette by Christophe BENOIT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Gaillon, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Avenue de l'Opéra, Paris by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grossglockner, Austria*

Walk the line by Philipp M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rouen, Normandy, France*

The ruined abbey (EXPLORED) by Stefano Avolio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oslo, Norway*

Oslo, Norway by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont-Saint-Michel, France*

Le Mont Saint Michel by Mathieu PIERRE, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

Embarcadero, San Francisco by Norm Fox, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

SF by Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

SF by Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

SF by Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

SF by Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

SF by Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

SF by Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

SF by Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

SF by Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

San Francisco B&W by Miles Furuichi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Low light delight 2, Italy by Marco Maria Marcolini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

Dasha K by Evgeniy Bulatov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

Sonya by Evgeniy Bulatov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

*** by Mikhail Shloev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kaiser-canon-dslr-fotos/31320342054/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Guildford Boat House and Boatman Pub River Wey by Paul Newman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

The Grotto by Evgenii Anisimov, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

Ultrafine 100 _ 003 by samitnuk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

Ultrafine 100 _ 009 by samitnuk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

city by artur harkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


DuMont cologne [explored] by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clermont Ferrand - France*


Clermont Ferrand: Dettagli Basilica Romanica di Notre Dame-du-Port by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


J'habite un pays sombre plein de rêves profonds by Cedric LE GOUALLEC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


wait and see by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Adrian Vesa Photography by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


winter morning by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


~on the road again~ by Tasos Tsoukalas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


...cupola... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Funkturm Berlin by Jannik Weber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


...uptoinfinity... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


editing adobe light room 5 by أيمن الظريف, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ave maria, FL - US*


View of downtown Ave Maria, Collier County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place *


DSC_0222 by farid lepoète, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Growing In The Darkness by Wicaksono Trian Islami, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Baker Street Tube B&W by Ian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Expectations (Explored) by Bjørn Normann jr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_9517-1 by Dong-Yun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Vancouver City Centre by Jianwei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem - Netherlands*


Memories (winter 2010) by Rob Plasschaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey*


DSC07881 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


At the Rijksmuseum by andre beyeler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Relationship by Alla Sokolova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


auf der Zielgeraden by claudia lohmanns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


nine times eight by Chris Meixner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Just what the truth is, I can't say anymore. by MLE B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


TOUCH CLOUD by CM LIM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glastonbury - UK*


The Trees On Butleigh Moor by Tristan Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Costa Rica*


Jungle Canopy, Rancho Naturalista, Costa Rica. by Celestyn Brozek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Gothic Quarter by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mason - US*


Endurance by David Frey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisbon Ascending by Doug Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorizia - Italy*


noir city by Emiliano Grusovin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


DSC_8465And8more_tonemapped b&w by Bruno DODET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anacortes - US*


2014-08-13 Response, Vigilant & Overseas Nikiski (02) (2048x1024) by -jon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


suddenly by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Monsoon, Sylhet - Bangladesh by Arnob Antor, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2017)

*Bogotá, neblina.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2017)

*Park Salitre Mágico-Bogotá D.C. *


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C. *


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
pudong_observationtower_cityscape by Ket Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Skyline by Samuel P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
"The citizens of Leningrad! When artillery shelling this side of the street is the most dangerous!" Memorial plaque. Saint-Petersburg, Russia, nowadays by Captain Voronin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The Guardian of the Old Street (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Easy street by Lennart Hansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Cuatro Torres at night by Carlos Peña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
20170114DTLA-2 by Don Bigger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Bearbeitet-1702 by Peter Hauri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Skywards by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Universial Studios, Florida*

Hogsmeade Sign by _John Hikins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Uzès, France*

Sous les arcades by Laurent ASARO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dearborn, Michigan*

017:365 - Foggy by Bill Gulker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Compiegne, Picardy, France*

Compiègne by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Takada, Japan*

高田 by 六, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hawaii, United States*

The Path to Pu'u Pua'i by Jimmy Kastner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lancashire UK*

Cottage in England by Mark Liebenberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yosemite National Park, California, U.S.A.*

"Monochrome T-Storm" by ScottD75, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

Birdnado by BNY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wismar, Germany*

Plüschow b&w 3 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nice, France*

Place Garibaldi, Nice by Laurent ASARO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney, Australia*

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Pria Narsiman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mt. Baker, Washington, U.S.*

At 6500 feet by David Inscho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basilica de Nuestra Senora de Guanajuato, Mexico*

Basilica by Michelle Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warnemünde, Germany*

Plüschow b&w 4 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gold Star Memorial Bridge, London*

Life Jacket Zone by Nora Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat, France*

Église Saint-Jean-Baptiste, Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat by Laurent ASARO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tribeca, New York*

Inside The Oculus by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*France, Ain*

France - Pérouges, Ain by Raphael Hérédia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gibraltar*

Ibrahim-al-Ibrahim Mosque, Gibraltar by Oliver Davis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place* 


Pioppi in B & W by ANTONIO BUSSO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Hwy395 Northbound by John Magluyan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pari - Italy*


Village englouti by La Brise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by danilo falcone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Martin, LA - US*


ir-lakemartin-200810_015 : USA, Louisiane Lake Martin by Pascal VU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place *


Adrian Vesa Photography by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague by Sonia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Consuegra - Spain*


Un lugar de La Mancha.... by Rigoletto Reséndez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria *


Wintersonne / winter sun by Karl Glinsner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


DSC_0033 by Pascal VU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Colorado - US *


Explorers on another planet by speech path girl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teesdale - UK *


High Force, Teesdale by Andy Beck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Indus river, Ladakh - India *


Vertigo by Benjamin Ramon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Louisiana - US*


ir-stfrancisville-200810_004B by Pascal VU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Birds by Benjamin Ramon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Preston - UK*


tornado at preston 101009 by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt *


Domino by Dominik Jaeck, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

*Manizalez-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Paris Musée du Louvre Département des sculptures-4 by JAYL38, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Laindon, Basildon, Essex, UK*

No one on the bridge by Dave Amis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brühl-Rohrhof, Germany*

Old Broken Willow by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Don Vale, Toronto, Ontario*

504 by Gary Baker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Paris con aguacero #4 by Manuel Gayoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hermann Park, Houston, Texas*

Man and kids by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Last station by Klaus & Silvia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arles, France*

arles by Paul ATREIDES, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Mainufer, Frankfurt by mogromo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lanzarote, Canaria, Spain*

Telamon by Darek Gruszka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*

Altstadt by rolfgraumüller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schwerin, Germany*

Plüschow b&w 3 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Straßburg, Austria*

Straßburg by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arguelles, Madrid, Spain*

ESTACION DE PRINCIPE PIO MADRID 6787 -17-1-2017 by Jose Javier Martin Espartosa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Adur Ferry Bridge*

Adur Ferry Bridge at night II by Caroline Oades, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Modern Amsterdam by mogromo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*

Gehrys Düsseldorf by Klaus & Silvia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Charlotte, North Carolina, United States*

Hop In by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sisters*

Sisters by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palacio, Madrid,Spain*

La Gran Via desde Callao by manolo leiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan street life by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC7574 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Valle Oriente San Pedro by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm_Stadshuset_Touristen by penjelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Marqués de Vadillo by Altusken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Photowalk - Elevado Costa e Silva by Renato Camargo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Skyline by Massimo Picchieri, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

*Villavicencio-Colombia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
. by Thanasis Alatsidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
scare cure paris by Gareth lowndes, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva-Colombia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Horse riders 1115020 by rebwar fatah, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

*Popayan-Colombia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Big in Japan by Fabio Tugnoli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

*Río Amazonas-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Texture by K B, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

*Parque Natural Tayrona-Colombia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSC_0526 by Ricardo Cardoso, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

*Nairo Quintana.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

*Desierto de La Guajira-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

*Pintor colombiano Fernando Botero*


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2017)

*Plaza de Bolivar-Tunja-Colombia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by nicolas bello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
The Iconic by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Alameda across the bay from San Francisco by Lennie Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo by Fabio Kagawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Go ahead, jump ! by Stéphane Tramoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
To go to Sydney Opera house, just follow the light! by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Trust and Mistrust (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by Andreas Gerhardinger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
A Night View Of Rio From Santa Teresa (Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
20170120_141056_1484954412899 by Joanna Matafias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
The tyranny of the selfie by sergi escribano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
florian-muehl-street-photography-milan-man-feeding-dove by Florian Mühl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Palais Royal by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Canary Wharf, London.jpg by Larry Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Modern by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Highlighted by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Central by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Bridge by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Story bridge (Brisbane), Australia*
Story Bridge, Brisbane by Chai Chandontrikij, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Erice - Italy*


The Saint and the Laundry by Jeff Damron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Two by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



"Self-image" by Ekaterina Toseva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


awesome USS Hornet by Ludmilla Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Night Stroll,Lisbon by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in US*


Untitled by ryunosuke8025, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segesta - Italy*


* by kidwonderlost, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Saturnin - France*


Romanico in Alvernia: Saint-Saturnin, Basilica di Notre Dame by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen - France
*

En direction des animations! by Guillaume Gesret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Manhattan - Grattes-ciel by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Derbyshire - UK*


Belper Derbyshire England in black&white by charles chrich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by FraBro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honfleur - France*


Fin de l'année 2015 à Honfleur. Vieille ruelle menant au port. by lesphotosdedaniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Strange Days by Ivak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucharest 
*


Shhh... Don't Tell Mother Superior by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trier - Germany*


The master of death by AMJ STREETS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

London


Love at Big Ben by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Golden Black by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tiradentes - Brazil*


Tiradentes by Leandro Rinco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


26042016-IMG_0303-2 by Leandro Rinco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*L'viv - Ukraine*


Untitled by yuzefe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boulders beach - South Africa
*

Boulders beach by yingho66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Wheelie Contrasty by Richie Hall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Philippines*


Philippines by Cyril Casassa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo Zoo - Spain*


L1022112 by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20161203-_DSC8144.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnhem - Netherlands*


"It's About Your Husband" by Hanno De Boer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


No one is waiting ...... !!! by Mithila Azad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


-12. by Awdotia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


bridge of spies / the russians are coming! the russians are coming by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Greece*
The Medieval aqueduct of Kavala City by Jimmy Goutridis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
CCR - Review 34 - Minolta X-700 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Empty by Tomas Restrepo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
People of Sao Paulo & Blumenau by Arne van Oosterom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
_XT11424 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Marqués de Vadillo by Altusken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Low with the flow by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Dark Tower by Manuel Salgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Phila by Thomas Farina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
FOGGY DAY by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The biggest ! by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Les grands hommes se refont une beauté by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Night intrigue at the Louvre pyramids by Gael Varoquaux, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Palenqueras-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Valledupar-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Flora colombiana*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Carnaval de negros y blancos-Pasto-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Páramo Boyacá-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Boyacá-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Sandoná-Nariño-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2017)

*Monumento Puente de Boyacá-Colombia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stargazing by Tommy Qvarnstrom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Streetlife Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
The ROM by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentor (Rio de Janeiro) (III) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
50 Biscayne Tower, 50 Biscayne Boulevard, Miami, Florida, U.S.A. / Architects: Sieger Suarez Architectural Partnership, Inc. and Rockwell Group, Inc. / Completed: 2007. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Crowd in the Rambla by Max Garçia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Remember Autumn - Prepared For A Monsoon by Peter Cantrill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by Audrey Guay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Eye by Andrés Domínguez Rituerto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Wading through St. Mark's square. by Joe deSousa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA by Juan Cabanillas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
URSULINES III by Xavier Turlot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
The Chain [email protected] Budapest by buland singh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Salisbury v Launceston 17 by jdl1963, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


moon by Nils Nouchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Zubizuri, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country). 2017.01.09 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Andino Mall-Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


The feast assassinated. Berlin 19/12/2016 by Michel Di Meglio, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Dialogo by gianclaudio curia, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calatafimi - Italy*


theroad by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Bucaramanga-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Cartagena-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Chía-Colombia*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fusion ! by Michel Di Meglio, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Guatapé-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Manizales-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Mexico - US*


Ah-Shi-Sle-Pah badlands. San Juan Co., New Mexico, USA. by Celestyn Brozek, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London mood by kyopé, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Santa Marta-Colombia*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Petersburg *


Ice and lights - Лёд и пламень by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Santa Marta-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Tunja-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Graffiti-Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chalpe - Italy*


peaks above the clouds by quietusleo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


*Variables* @ Dawson by Manita Goh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Salbeko Zubia, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country). 2017.01.09 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


Untitled by cherco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Yearning to fly by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Superior, Wisconsin - US*


Devil's Island by John Lishamer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


P1120125bw by Uwe Deuerlein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Horseshoe by Dominik Jaeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


DES RONDS DANS L'EAU by Florence Bonnin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


Battistero di Pisa, Interior view by Mario Nieddu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia - US*


Running Free Horses by DAVID Swift, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A room with a view - noir by Bladeshunner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


At World's End by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karphatos - Greece*


messochóri by Gerhard Haindl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


White Lake by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Love Lions by kikevist thierry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris. Val de Grâce by Atelier deux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Najac - France
*

Dark village by mathieu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valle D'Aosta - Italy*


B&N by luciano serra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


- by txmx 2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin *


7 La Mole. Torino-Italy by Elena F, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


walk in the light by Darragh Hehir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarlat - France*


Per le vie di Sarlat by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Antioquía-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Cartagena-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Cartagena-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Cartegena-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Cúcuta-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Artesanías-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Contaminación Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Sonsón-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Cartagena-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Cartagena-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Florencia-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Monguí-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Nobsa-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Pereira-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2017)

*Popayán-Colombia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Look Left by Michael Knight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Winter Cyclist on Bank Street - Jan 15 2017 by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sintra, Portugal*
2016_04 - PT-Sintra160405.jpg by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150802_0962D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Night Lights (Guanajuato, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopje, Macedonia republic*
Скопје, центар by Ivana Vasilj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
Launch (1) by Johan Massot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane aerial photography in black and white by Phil Savory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne traffic by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
False Creek With Olympus Bodycap Fisheye Lens by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*
Dubrovnik and Lokrum by Falcdragon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
Downtown, Dallas, Texas – 2014 by STREET MASTER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Street - Lausanne by Nicolas Ferranti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
smoke trail by Blaine McBroom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Southside Skyline by Dennis Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
the torch by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Business Bay towers... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Cité Subway Stop by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Les ponts de Paris by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Plymouth, England*

The man in the long coat.... by Laura Hansford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matera, Basilicata, Italy*

Cattedrale di Matera by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Farrier*

Farrier by Anthony Neill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newark International Airport, New Jersey, United States*

Boeing 777-200 at Newark International Airport by jan buchholtz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Weel by Agniribe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perry, Iowa*

La Poste by Justin Loyd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Higher Broughton, Salford Metropolitan Borough, England*

Ghost Town...(Explored) by Wilf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent, Belgium*

Children of Ghent by Alexander Reef, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Sólstafir by sergi escribano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monumental Core, Washington, District of Columbia*

On the day after ... by rudie_y, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, France*

Colmar Alsace by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

Fab Four #fabfour #thefabfour #thebeatles #iphone5s #liverpool #liverpooluk #liverpoollife #paulhitchmoughphotography #artspill #pierhead #waterfront #rivermersey #art #muisc #merseybeat by paul hitchmough photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*

- Interior Of The Hagia Sophia - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chennai, India*

Bulls. by Padmanabhan Rangarajan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

stairway by Dan Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osaka, Japan*

Osaka by y uzen （犬も歩けば…）, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chennai, India*

Waiting. by Padmanabhan Rangarajan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Italy*

Torino - Stupinigi, the Hunting Palace 5 by Alessandro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Murmansk, Russia*

Murmansk by Измайлов Вадим, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*surfing, Bretagne, France*

S comme... by Fabien Barloy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pigeon Party*

Pigeon Party by Tom Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

ROMA...e i suoi..gabbiani by Gian Mario Caboni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Laveu, Liege, Belgium*

point of view by Isabelle Trak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bathurst Street, Toronto, Ontario, Canada*

Skyline from Bathurst St. by mpmark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ford*

1940 Ford Deluxe convertible-Sigma DP2 by Preskon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Psyche Revived by Cupid's Kiss, Paris*

R0424526 by Paul McFarland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Mise en plie naturelle by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sherpa, Nepal*

Dingboche Nepal by onefastbiker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scotland*

Potter Trees by Kath Salier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alberobello, Puglia, Italy*

Trulli by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Low key by Anthony Neill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

Cilla black by paul hitchmough photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Nouveau Stade by Lubbock ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


Snowmelt Rapids by Bob Betts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon *


I think we'll have fish for dinner by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Malbaie Beach- Canada*


La Malbaie Beach, Quebec b&w by Bob Betts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


And off... by Jannik Weber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville*


Ángeles por Sevilla by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


The arc by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Watching us by Martina Sirena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Treviso - Italy*


Christmas decorations bn by Martina Sirena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Over the Hill by Sarah Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Tunnel Vision by Suzanne Bainton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Ocean, WA - US


en vol by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Washington state - US*


Sur les Hauteurs by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Steamboat Rock State Park - US*


cliff by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Oregon.049856 by Film&PhotoArchivist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Humber bridge - UK*


Humber Bridge, Mist on the Humber by John Nurse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Country Mile by Sarah Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Naturlandia - ANDORRA (controled zone) by F. PRADA •☆.•*´¨`*••♥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Timeless Today by Jorge Daniel Segura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Rainforest Aquarium by Hans Faye, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Valledupar-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Valledupar-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Bucaramanga-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Armenia-Colombia*









By Juan Pablo Pino


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Armenia-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Armenia-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Bucaramanga-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Santiago de Cali-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Cartagena-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Cartagena-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Ibagué-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Ibagué-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Leticia-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Mompox-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Mompox-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Monserrate-Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Monserrate-Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Popayán-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Popayán-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Popayán-Colombia*









By Carlos Andrés Rivera


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Popayán-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Zipaquira-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Zipaquira-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2017)

*Zipaquira-Colombia*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mississippi Swing bridge*

Mississippi Swingbridge (Canadian Pacific) by admlax, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pontiac*

Meant To Be? by Anthony Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brooklyn Bridge, New York City*

Queen of Hearts by Vesa Pihanurmi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belfont Hallen, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen*


Brujas by miguel angel ortega, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mursko Središće, Croatia*

day#162 by Ivan Šardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Fraicheur by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Everest Base, Nepal*

High Trail by onefastbiker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Jour de l'An hivernal by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada*

Brookfield Place, Toronto Banks by mpmark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Potsdam, Germany*

- Statue Look UP - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brittany, France*

OVNI... by Fabien Barloy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

cheers guys by paul hitchmough photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Falcon Field Municipal Airport, Arizona, United States*

douglas c-47a skytrain by Ottosen Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Big Ben by Ken Browne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Check..Amigo. by Tony Wish, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*

Crossrail Place - Explored 23/1/17 by Kelvin Trundle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

Manhattan Spotlight by J2MC, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wuluhan, East Java, Indonesia*

The Fish Hunter by Eggy Sayoga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*California*

Surfs Up by Tom Post, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tjornuvik, Streymoy, Faroe Islands*

The giant and the witch from Tjornuvik - Faroe Islands by PAk DocK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

day#258 by Ivan Šardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baker City, Oregon*

baker city, oregon after dark by jody miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Shining Tower by Arvid Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Jinty tankers 131206 by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


The lady with a spear by Mario Donati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


... by stefan weber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Foggy out. by Nick Bell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg*


Cathedrale de Strasbourg by Nicolas _a, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria - Spain*


Paseo matinal by Joseba Iriarte (no group logos, please), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ombres de brume / 8 by Olivier Dinh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Namur – Belgium*


Namur, Belgio by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
Poznan – Poland*


Our Shadows taller than our souls, Poznan, Poland by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


v i s i o n s by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

vertebrae by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


inner sanctum by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Force of Life II by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Autumn BW by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Ponte del Parucheta by Something Sighted, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pasadena - US*


The Eastern Gate by James Hale, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


"Tempête hivernale sur le pont". Pont Alexandre III - Paris. by Raphaël Grinevald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dragon Turtle by yuval ben moshe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey*


Boats 10 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Dmitriy Beketov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Zandzuiger BW by Gerard Holtslag, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


A bright and boisterous day by Mark Maxwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tacitus brug A50 Ewijk by Gerard Holtslag, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


i s l e t by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Plunge by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha*


Urban Series IV by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMAG8180 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Cartagena-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Cartagena-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Cartagena-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Cartagena-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Cartagena-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Quindío-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Quindío-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Quindío-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Villa de Leyva-Colombia*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dearborn, Michigan, United States*

20161127 044b by Ron Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dolceacqua, Liguria, Italy*

Untitled by PUIGSERVER JEAN-PIERRE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Community 343, Dubai, Dubai*


Dubai Water canal by David GABIS, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Damnoen Saduak, Ratchaburi, Thailand*

Bankok Floating Market by David GABIS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alps, Monviso, Piedmont, Italy*

fields by hydRometra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

... by Laura HERVET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barnard Castle, England, United Kingdom*

Bowes Museum by Les, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Washington DC, USA*

Lincoln by Ronny Lorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Foto 16 by Gabriel Reboredo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York cityscape (VI) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Métro Saint Lazare by Pascal ANDRE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Film2014-17-20 by joerg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
San Marco - Venezia by Aránzazu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
beam of light by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand Place, Brussels by CHRIS GIBSON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Barranquilla-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Carnaval de Barranquilla-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Cartagena-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Cartagena-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2017)

*Pereira-Colombia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
_Architecture is a Visual Art_ by Manos Iatrou, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Long Beach, California

The Pike by Eyad Abutaha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hamburg

Daily life in Hamburg. #20scoops #hamburg #germany #b&w by Pawit Ketsuk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

untitled-42-Edit by Victor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

untitled-49-Edit by Victor, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Bika B&W by Alex fed, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Wisconsin, US

Foggy Morning Jogger by Ken Mattison, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

frank_170122kobe by gnrtour, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Hoog Soeren by Erwin van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Lincluden II by bigalid, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

olympus om1 50mm tubac tri-x by david urton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Force of Life - Pushing Boundaries I by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester - UK*


Imperial War Museum North by Paul Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Far Away by Henny Vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mythological Nymph by George Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saltdean - UK*


365 - 2014 - Day 236 by Mark Brocklehurst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lacoste - France*


brain jail - free your mind! by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20161217-_DSC9245.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


The lance by Ramón Menéndez Covelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart - Germany*


Porsche Museum by Pierre Polak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Nebbia sul Po_005 by Salvatore Aiello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


A la luz de la justicia by Ruben Hernan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


church by Thorsten Vogt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona - Italy*


DSCF2095bwp by Gabriele Rodriquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


walk unafraid by sabrina scucchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


|| Wings made of Water || by Sankalan Banik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


interaction by sabrina scucchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


Santiago de Chile. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sudur - Iceland*


Amongst The Gods - Goðafoss Iceland by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


The Red Eye by Jamie Frith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin
*

Gemäldegalerie, Berlin. by massimo cuomo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice in B&W by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Urban vision in black and white with intentional movement by Stefania Pascucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Upper Austria*


The Mühlviertel, the Austrian part of the Bohemian forest by Michael Wögerbauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malmo - Sweden*


Iron Connection I ~ Öresundsbron by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten - Norway*


dark side by Matthias Klaiber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porthcawl - UK*


Night Storm by Steve Garrington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DUN_8631_BW by Sasin Tipchai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Poses colonnes de Buren by Rui Figueiredo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Les pieds dans l'eau by lilounette2010, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


to gain perspective / a place of silence by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0403 by Rayhan Khan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


At Corners of Life by Rayhan Khan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_7023 by Rayhan Khan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Trämmli Ghost at Paradeplatz Zurich by catch the light, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malta*


Malta 2016 by Olivier Degrande, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black and white Singapore city skyline of business district downtown in daytime. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
We Wish You A Merry Christmas by Wim Kantona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow river. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney, Australia*

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*

Oval with Points by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

day#101 by Ivan Šardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

- Luxury Hospital - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Museum für Kunst und Gewerbe - I by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Westrich, Dortmund, North Rhine-Westphalia*

Zeche Zollern by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Wales, Lake Wales, Florida*

Bok Tower Gardens, 1151 Tower Boulevard, Lake Wales, Florida, U.S.A. / Architect: Milton B Medary / Completed: 1929 by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Citroën DS*

la déesse by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

day#141 by Ivan Šardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luib, Skye, Scotland*

Katie's Cottage by SkyeBaggie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porthcawl, Wales*

Porthcawl Lifeboat by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California*

Streets of San Francisco by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Angkor Wat, Cambodia*

Morning Light - III by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gottingen, Lower Saxony, Germany*

lost sunday by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jaguar*

Jaguar F Type by Kevin Jeffery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schwetzingerstadt/Oststadt, Mannheim, Baden-Wurttemberg*

men's toys by GOLDFOCUS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*City of Edinburgh, Scotland, United Kingdom*

The Crossing by Paul Rose, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Tropez, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Untitled by PUIGSERVER JEAN-PIERRE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alps, Monviso, Piedmont, Italy*

air table by hydRometra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*California*

Yosemite's Half Dome 3196 by William Zayas Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Carrelet Study 7 by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Connections by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York

Manhatan Bridge study 2 by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York

42st Sunset bw by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belize

My Paradise by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Laberinto by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Naked woman by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

3 Carrelets by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Infinity by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Stairs to Heaven by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Bloomberg by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Infinity 3 by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sea Cathedral by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Iceland

Nine by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Pozo 1 by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Dreaming by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Saludo al Sol by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Searching Light by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Europe

I have an idea by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

#cambodia #photography by kzo sithi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Bakong citadel by Mark Curley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Preah Ko by Mark Curley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Bakong by Mark Curley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Baphuon ramparts by Mark Curley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Untitled by Steve Bernacki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


too much complicated by nelio filipe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Station.. by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fishermen by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


Pinocho by fffrancis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Über den Wolken by Klaus Müller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


The Ticket Booth and the Dome of Home by Mark Holt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by syo0828, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Svalbard - Iceland*


Lilliputian in Svalbard by janter2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Indonesia*


Sunda Kelapa by Domy Kamsyah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


THE GENEROUS POCKET by Julio cesar Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna
*

see you by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Namur - France*


Namur BW by Yasmine Hens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


...moments on ice... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mymensingh - Bangladesh*


The sand men of Bangladesh by Mukammel Hoque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Washington State - US*


nuee by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Nuova Era Romana by mefisto.s, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


On & On by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venetian Library [Explored 2012-11-21] by Michael Mehl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ocean city. WA - US*


being followed by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Le patineur solitaire by Rémy Bochu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


La ferme comtoise au milieu du payss horloger by Rémy Bochu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Toronto*


Decadence of progress by Neerod [ www.shahnewazkarim.com ], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oland - Sweden*



Ottenby, Öland, Sweden. by Peter Cohn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Concrete Artwork by Alexandre Fedi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


On the Brocken summit by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atlanta - US*


no end in sight by Haldun Kececigil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


transition, by tomo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


transition by _fokus_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo
*

Umbrella Man by Laser Kola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges*


December night by Stefan Speidel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mustang Valley - Nepal*


Mustang valley - Nepal by Roberto Farina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


L'uccello del malaugurio by Something Sighted, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Harlem - Netherlands*


Open for business, Haarlem by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
IMG_5380 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
in the opposite direction by Margy Crane, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia*

Off World by Paul Scott, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manchester, England*

On the Road to Middleton by Greater Manchester Police, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coney Island Brooklyn New York*

Stillwell Avenue Station by Emilio Pasquale, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

La sfida by Giuseppe M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*

Paddington by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

The beacons by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Switzerland*

roue de valorbe NB by Fabrice Giroud, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sitges, Catalonia, Spain*

Surfers by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Embankment, London, England*

Street Corner by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oldham, England*

Steam Cleaning in Oldham by Greater Manchester Police, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*California*

DSCF5005-Edit by Emilio Pasquale, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Station of France*

El mozo y la novela. (Explore #34. 25-1-2017) by Javier Fraile, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

EUR - "Colosseo quadrato" by Giuseppe M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Untitled by PietervH, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

day#330 by Ivan Šardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Des Champs-Elysees, Paris, Ile-de-France*

PARIGI. IL GENERALE DE GAULLE. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Naples, Campania, Italy*

Una città prigioniera del tempo by Diego Menna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Herrenchiemsee, Bavaria, Germany*

KingLudwigsCastleChiemsee by Paul Rose, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Flughafen, Hesse, Germany*

ICE by GOLDFOCUS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cornwall Aviation Heritage Centre*

de Havilland Devon Cockpit by Kevin Jeffery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vladimir, Vladimir Oblast, Russia*

Холм - The hill by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Port Campbell National Park, Victoria, Australia*

Twin Glare by Darcy Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lion*

Lion by Simon Tipper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*İstanbul, Turkey*

spi_072 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Catania, Sicily, Italy*

black and white by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pescara, Italy*

_DSC4700 by Giuseppe Cocchieri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Georgetown, Washington, District of Columbia*

Georgetown University by Brendan Ross, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Letter To A Friend by Emilio Pasquale, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mitsuishi, Japan*

Mitsuishi by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sri Lanka*

Yawn by Darcy Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*old german money*

21,27 DM by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lauriston, Edinburgh, Scotland*

Edinburgh Castle Mono by Paul Rose, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Day#96 by Ivan Šardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Flughafen, Frankfurt, Hesse*

catch the right moment by GOLDFOCUS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venus*

A Venus of my own by Lars Ørstavik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Catch the tram by Claudia Schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indonesia

Macaque, Sulawesi Crested (B&W)-IMG_9866 copy by David Beadle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

mus... by pazifico83, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Hornbill by Modestus Lorence, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Seagulls B&W by Elke Bosma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Elephant by Jeff Wu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

amish plow b&w by newzphotoman1, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Untitled by Luca Marega, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

B&W Woodpecker by Tyler Schlitt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Stag by scott jarvis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pennsylvania, US

stripes by David Sharo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pennsylvania Zoo, US

coiled B&W by David Sharo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Alone in the dark by diechrom, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

寒立馬 by Sho Shibata, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Beautiful Animal in B&W by Dag Rune Thorsen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami Zoo, Florida, US

Lowland Gorilla by Markus, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Mute Swan | Höckerschwan by CJH, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Horses by Hans van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

2016-12-25_Vietnam_167_DxO.jpg by Vincent Vaerman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tanzania

I Hope You Like My New Style by Achim, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taiwan Zoo

Elephant in Taipei Zoo, Taiwan by Jonny GG, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^ Duck Duck Goose Airways, Your Cleared for Takeoff on Runway :lol::nuts:" Water " !! LOL , I kill me, lol


PinPeat said:


> unknown place
> 
> Mute Swan | Höckerschwan by CJH, on Flickr


Your an Inspiration to All of y7our SSC Brothers, Sisters , Guests and Moderators , Administrators and SSC Friendly Family Friend to Everyone Here, Thanks for these Great and Beautiful Photos, This Photo Of the Day, Thursday, January, 26th, 2017 !! Well appreciated PinPeat:cheers: !! 
My/Our PinPeat, thanks again and again My SSC Friendly Family Brother and SSC Friend to Everyone here :grouphug:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by cherco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Poseidon by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


ready for take off by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Reptilian by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Ar Jentilez, Cap vers Douarnenez by chripony29, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yokohama*


Yokohama, Japan by Supreet Kaur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laubach - Germany*


Selfie and facial expressions by Tatiana Malevich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali - Indonesia*


Bali, Pura Ulun Danau Bratan temple by Paola Ambrosecchia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Sacre-Coeur by anna baxter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Railway Station XXIV by RAMstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perpignan - France*



Perpignan by giuseppe dibenedetto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the colorful bench in black & white by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


only few steps to finishing by i'm still here, against rubbish awards!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Sky Garden by Dominik Jaeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Narvik*


Narvik kirke by Jørn Aalmen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris_Mise en Seine (Crue de Juin 2016_6/9) by Juliette Leroi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Dutch men withstanding the cold... by Pascal Raymond Dorland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


This is Holland by Pascal Raymond Dorland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


The Shambles (1) by Matt Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris

Concorde "Fox-Fox" - CDG by Pom Angers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

1 by Rémy CIZERON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milan by Brigitte M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Point rouge... by Brigitte M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Neue Synagoge by Andrew Newman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Antonio - US*


Mission San Jose by love-tt-shoot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


Jervis Street by Dyn Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Perspectives. Marcheurs by Marion Klein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


" Flight shot Dreiländersee " by René (kalbonsai), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Vogare ai murazzi by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cannes - France*


Antico Monastero Fortezza di Saint Honorat by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petra - Jordan*


Petra by Philippe BAUVILLAIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doumanez - France*


Epave #3 by Olivier DESMET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isere - France*


brume au-dessus des vallées by Jeanne Valois, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cran Gevrier - France*


MD-Mono-9 by Marc DUFOURNET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf*


hesitation by Gediminas Karbauskis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf*


vertigo by Gediminas Karbauskis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Evaporation by LAURENCE GARCIA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Pont à Ste Foy La Grande by LAURENCE GARCIA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*

2016-Dec-19th_Pitkäsilta_Super-Ikonta_005 by Tatu Korhonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alberta, Canada*

Lake Louise mountains by Derek Trussler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

el paseo repetido by Edu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bondi Beach, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia*

20170126-_DSF0752 by martin smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Italy*

Arches, lights and shadows by Astrid Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Torre de Belem by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sled Dog*


Sled Dog Power @Unterjoch by Ralf Κλενγελ, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Untitled by Edina Čičić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liège, Belgium*

cylinder by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norcia, Italy*


_DSC7469 by Giuseppe Cocchieri, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

St Martin-in-the-Fields by Simon Tipper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Serpukhov, Moscow Oblast, Russia*

Тюбинг (часть II) .......... by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*pencil*

It's A Peeling To Me by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tunbridge Wells, England*

Keeping Watch by Kevin Jeffery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

day#55 by Ivan Šardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

wittenbergplatz fountain by Simon Tipper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

DSC_0490 by Giuseppe Cocchieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
IMG_5704 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dordrecht, South Holland, Netherlands*

classic staircase by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alberta, Canada*

Chester Valley by Patrick Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Alte Elbbrücken by Thorsten Erdmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kelowna, Canada*

Kelowna planes bw by Derek Trussler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

20160910-_XT11946 by martin smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Spay Lakes Storm Clouds by Patrick Gauthier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by vzh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by vzh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by vzh, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

KKF Herten by Thorsten Koch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

DELUXE by ERREACHE, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Vienna Autoshow 2017 by Josi Kraft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Vienna Autoshow 2017 by Josi Kraft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Vienna Carshow 2017 by Josi Kraft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Vienna Autoshow 2017 by Josi Kraft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Vienna Autoshow 2017 by Josi Kraft, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Vienna Autoshow 2014 by Josi Kraft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
TiongBahruBW-32 by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Alameda across the bay from San Francisco by Lennie Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
P1000741 by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Viaduto do Chá | SP by Thiago Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Key to the city by Exploding Lights, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Waiting on the Metro by Gonzuller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
D7K_6168_ep_gs by Eric Parker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ras du sol by LAURENCE GARCIA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Sankha Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Sankha Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Burj Khalifa by Michael Portillo | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Banus - Spain*


Musa de plata - Muse of silver by Héctor Cembe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vieste... by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


En bas dans la vallée by electron2009, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kilimanjaro Mount*


Kili by Murcie Flora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Freiburg*


DSC_0917 by DW BahnDesign Official, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Skeppsholmen and 3-Masted Sailing Ship, af Chapman by Steve Bunting, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guimilau - France*


calvaire by bernard Hidrot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Hope - US*


George by • estatik •, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santorini - Greece*



Caldeira,Santorin by Philippe BAUVILLAIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Radis, Choux et Artichauts by philschwob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wanaka - New Zealand*


Roys Peak by Jeremy Quaglia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warrenton - US*


At Peter Iredale shipwreck Mono by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camargue - France*


Je l'aurai un jour... by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


lisboa_ by Yolanda Perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


disobedience by Gediminas Karbauskis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monts D'Arree - France*


Monts d'Arrée, janv 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alport, England*

Alport Stone moody December day by ian_grego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baltimore, Maryland, United States*

American Brewery Building and Row Houses, Baltimore. by Kevin B. Moore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*

Lourdes - winter time by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, Illinois*

Black And White Chicago by Drew Baker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Untitled by ibn dzerir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

day#31 by Ivan Šardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brussels, Belgium*

PASSAGE DU NORD by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milano, Italia*

Arco by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Tarda è l'ora... by Elena Savino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Naples, Italy*

Neapolitan seagull by Gianfranco Brancaccio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Geneva, Switzerland*

Genève, rue de la Corraterie 2016 by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, France*

l'hiver devant le palais des papes by CHRISTIAN MAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

Milano - stazione centrale by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aalborg, Denmark*

Skudehavnen Aalborg by Preben Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rio Grande Zephyr train*

Rio Grande Zephyr Crests Soldier Summit by James Belmont, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wellington, Utah*

Sunrise at Wellington, Utah by Rolf Stumpf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Life on Steam*

Life on Steam by MD Tanveer Hassan Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Northern Bruce Peninsula, Ontario, Canada*

Lake Effect Machine by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nihonbashi 1 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*

20170106Tokyo-15 by Suguru Nakayama, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Villaz, Canton of Valais, Switzerland*

Nicht jede Kuh lässt sich melken by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Oh Toronto... The 6ix. by Will Jaksa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pescando tainha com linha / Fishing mullet with line by Jorge Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Down the Rocky Steps, Philadelphia. by Matthew Benton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
tripple pipes by Wayne Davey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Matter of sight by micolpiovosi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
- by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Getting the eyes. by Mark Fly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, late afternoon by Andrew Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Baroque Detail by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Highlighted by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa by Michael Portillo | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest from Mt Gellért by night by Szabolcs ..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monaco in Black and White by MadÂme Rêve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


The Grid ...... (Explored on Feb 24th, 2016) by Babar Swaleheen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Milan


Milano_429.jpg by Emanuele Vercesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Turin


Angoli di Torino: Chiesa di San Michele Arcangelo by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Toutenburg - Netherlands


Silhouette of Castle ruin Toutenburg on a foggy morning by Bauke Idzenga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Zarautz by laura gonzalvez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia
*

Abandoned Church by Robert Jack Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cortina D'Ampezzo Italy*


Story teller by tograz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Sarraz, Canton of Vaud, Switzerland*

Village of La Sarraz, Switzerland by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Plaza de la rivolucìon by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lincoln*

1956 Lincoln by Michael Paul Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*


day#178 by Ivan Šardi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Titchberry, England, United Kingdom*

Hartland, Devon. by Tony Cowdrill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sedona, Arizona, United States*

26 of 365 by Jean Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Painting by Nancy Stevanato, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

After the throw-in by Simon's utak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Disney California adventure*

Untitled by todd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cairo, Egypt*

walter_rothwell_photography_7012 by Walter Rothwell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*York, England*

The Shambles, York by Simon Sweetman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oldtimer*

aero by Tomas Piller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Confusion by Sue, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Civic Art*

Civic Art by Simon's utak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bankside, London, England*

View from above by Jean Christopher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Goat*

Goat by bjoern5jahre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Des Moines, Iowa*

Remains by Wєirdlig, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kopli Tallinn Estonia*

Kolm Lovi Baar by JP Toivonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*MB*

Iconic by Simon's utak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hickory, North Carolina*

SR 5061 by Ken Redmond, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ashton, England*

Ashton Memorial by Simon Sweetman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bewdley, England*

2857 by Joseph Connell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney*

Sydney Opera House... by Jo Easton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Three*

Tre by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, Illinois*

Black And White Chicago by Drew Baker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Hague, South Holland, Netherlands*

Chinatown by Bernd Machmueller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Chapelle-Saint-Mesmin, Centre region, France*

Les Tourelles by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Uist, Scotland*

Looking to St Kilda by David Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gibraltar*
Gibraltar_114_2016-06-22cp by minvb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mustang*

M for Mustang by Simon's utak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
The Gallery by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roosendaal, Netherlands*

Spraying rc-boat by Ruud Schreuder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cairo, Egypt*

walter_rothwell_photography_cats-07 by Walter Rothwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
3497110318 by vLe6fSsAbEjrQad9jF3q vLe6fSsAbEjrQad9jF3q, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Genova, Liguria, Italy*

Staircase 2016-01-27 142806 BW SEP by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Towneley Park, England*

Looking to the heavens by Simon Sweetman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oostende, Belgium*
Oostende by silentdeerphotos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loughborough, England*

78018 by Joseph Connell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pärnu, Estonia*
Get a breath of fresh air by Nik Janssen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venaria Reale, Italy*

Horst And head by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rosario, Argentina*
Monumento Nacional de Rosario by Milán Auman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
_DSF7571 by Jhun3lle Sardido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
DSC09357-facebook by Voldemar Vaglaots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
The next station 下一站 by Rick Chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Northern Medina street photography (V) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Taury Iskandar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Tramviaduct in metrostation by David van Keulen [#ExploreTheCity], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki Busking by Randall Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taiwan by 張青, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
05-03-16 (37) by GHC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Luminous Chicago (Hotshoe) by John Roach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Phila by Thomas Farina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Busy Morning! by Mohammed Qamheya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The biggest ! by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
reading lamp by eses moto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
JSSNVO Mur de la Paix Effel tower square Paris by indy johanson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linz - Austria*


*Explored*: Deep Space Visualisation by Candaş Şişman (TR), NOHlab/Plato Media Lab (TR) by Ars Electronica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guarda - Portugal*


Serra da Estrela by Skin Soul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linz - Austria*


TIME OUT .05: Opening dance performance by Ars Electronica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


silhouetten. tube. by Hans Eckart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


OPERA OF THE PHANTOMS by Doug Caplan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zanskar range - India*


Last rays on the valley by Benjamin Ramon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisbon Zoo (3) - Dreaming Gorilla embracing her Baby by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


7. Lauf zur Seitenwagen-WM by Thomas M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marrakech - Morocco*


Essaouira by Stéphane Henry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kruger park - South Africa*


Oxpecker seeking permission to land by Marthinus Duckitt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Don't look at me , I'm not ready !!!! by Yves Lecoq, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Place Vendôme by Héloïse Barreau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Closeness by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisbon noir # 2 by Lara Kantardjian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Descend by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


twilight walk by marianna armata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by LJ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by nuria baquero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Nachtkugel, die zweite by Andrea K.-W., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


the chosen ones by Nuno Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Namibia*


etosha pan / Namibia by Mario Gerth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow*


Bare Faced Cheek by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


*** by Misha Sokolnikov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zlativor - Serbia*


Radiša Živković - Stubborn river by Radisa Zivkovic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Long Beach, California

The Pike by Eyad Abutaha, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Shivering silver (explored) by Alessandro Vastalegna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Wings of liberty by Alessandro Vastalegna, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Perugia 2917 by Francesco Segantini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Fisherman

DSC_5240 by Francesco Segantini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

DSC_0305 by Francesco Segantini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC_1170 by Francesco Segantini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

image by Francesco Segantini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Untitled by Francesco Segantini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Walking by Francesco Segantini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by Francesco Segantini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC_2710 by Francesco Segantini, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC_7175 by Francesco Segantini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Forest´s Watchman II by Monika Müthing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Towards the sun by Alla Sokolova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Friends by Monika Müthing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The parallels by Alla Sokolova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Walking On Glass by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mesa - US*


Colorado National Monument - Layers B&W by Glenn Mills, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Mausoleum 'Freiherr von Schröder' by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*

Crikvenica by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain*

Altar Mayor y Coro de la Mezquita Catedral de Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carovo, Croatia*

SUNSET IN B&W by Zlatko Kapovic, on Flickr
Kraljevica, Hrvatska


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marcantour National Park, France*

What are you look?  * EXPLORED 16-MAY-2016 * by Vitaly Gureshov 🔴LeicaM, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Motorbikes*

Motorbikes by Simon Sweetman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

It contains millions of years of history by Ignacio Municio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oakham, England, United Kingdom*

Enjoying their sport. by bainebiker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain*

Puerta del Puente Romano, Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kraljevica, Croatia*

KRALJEVICA_12-12-2014_15-2 by Zlatko Kapovic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Paris by Ignacio Municio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Langtoft, England, United Kingdom*

Time for a drink by bainebiker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Carriage riding in Central Vienna by sirenajing, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

dessau.... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Catedral de Cuenca by J.Nácher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Lejos de su sombra by J.Nácher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Puerta de Alcalá - Madrid by J.Nácher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

El cubo by J.Nácher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Saber esperar el momento by J.Nácher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Palacio de cristal by J.Nácher, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Tres en la plaza by J.Nácher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Inverse Bike by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

Thumb - Fourth Plinth, Trafalgar Square, London by John Truman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges*


How magnificent the city is by moonlight ... by Yvette Depaepe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manarola - Italy*


Manarola by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Polygon by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Early Rise by Darryl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


prisonart by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada - Spain*


GRANADA by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Misurina - Italy*


Next mountain by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Spain*


Rúas Molladas by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton pier - UK*


Brighton West Pier by Ian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


next time it will be better messing around with i.r. by Nikon Morris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC
*

Cold Walk by David Valdez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


▲ Robots ▲ by ZEN evolved Optimist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Texas - US*


Aerial Loop by Never Exceed Speed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Off comes the clown's disguise The curtain's fallin' The music softly dies. by MLE B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marana - US*


Radial Engine Through Passenger Window by Never Exceed Speed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biscarrosse - France*


The red slide by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dortmund - Germany*


The Visitor III by Monika Müthing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Serengeti - Tanzania*


Wildebeest / Tamzania - Serengeti by Kinan Echtay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Bavaria, Germany*

Zugspitze by Gerd Evermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hofn i Hornafirdi, Auster-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*

Vestrahorn in Black & White by Dave Soldano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ribadeo, Galicia, Spain*

Isla Pancha by Ignacio Municio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, France*

Avignon katedrala Notre Dame des Doms by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghost Ranch Airport, New Mexico, United States*

The Road I Travel by Brendan T Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lu Jia Du, Shanghai, Shanghai*

Grand Hyatt Shanghai's atrium by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

Wow Jose l., Photo of The Day, Thursday, February 2nd, 2017, IMO Only, It's the " BIG RED BUS ", London's Double Decker Bus either taking People Home or going to Work, Great and Beautiful, Fantastic as always by you, and 
^^Everyone Else Here in the Black and White World Photos, this is Tops for today, Thanks Jose, and So very well appreciated your Great Efforts, and More Fantastic Photos like this One, 
Thanks again, 
Smiles and Happiness Always and Forever Every SSC Brother, Sister and Friends, and Guests here , in OUR , # 1 Over 14 Years strong, almost 1 Million Members to date, SkyScraperCity Dot com World Wide Website, The Best of the Best of Friends :grouphug: !! 
Chuck


jose l. said:


> London
> 
> 
> The Xmas Rush BW by Mark Higham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Rafa Galeano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> Wow Jose l., Photo of The Day, Thursday, February 2nd, 2017, IMO Only, It's the " BIG RED BUS ", London's Double Decker Bus either taking People Home or going to Work, Great and Beautiful, Fantastic as always by you, and
> ^^Everyone Else Here in the Black and White World Photos, this is Tops for today, Thanks Jose, and So very well appreciated your Great Efforts, and More Fantastic Photos like this One,
> Thanks again,
> Smiles and Happiness Always and Forever Every SSC Brother, Sister and Friends, and Guests here , in OUR , # 1 Over 14 Years strong, almost 1 Million Members to date, SkyScraperCity Dot com World Wide Website, The Best of the Best of Friends :grouphug: !!
> Chuck


*Thanks to you for supporting the Thread*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Savannah - US*


Ice Sculpture by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Winter Is Here by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


#Blizzard #Jonas #NYC #Blizzard2016 by Russ Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Vallarta - Mexico*


Caballito vr. B&N by juan espinosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canfranc - Spain*


En vía muerta by Vicente Peláez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Bridging the Darkness by Something Sighted, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Temple by NTHK Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Pee-A-Boo by selyfriday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Do you hear the silence by Explorer151, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto *


New Ride Home by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brest - France*


Brest en 800 secondes ... by Ewan Lebourdais, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palmyra - Syria*


Palmyre by Jean-Sebastien David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


. by Krzysztof Jeżyna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Aspettando il treno... by Mario Bertocchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arezzo - Italy*


it's raining by Mario Bertocchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Wave by 葛臨人(Kasarinchu), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


cosmopolitismo by moremare on/often off, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Ascension by Michel Groleau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


1964 Chevy Corvette.jpg by Robert Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Forgotten Wheel by Clothaire Legnidu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanoi*


Red Bridge Hanoi by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


...stagetwo... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


secret by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bonding... by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Kampen - Netherlands*_


winterwonderland by Sibilla Horst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Francisco Guardado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami - US*


Image Illusion - Composition II by Dez Karpati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen*


En direction des animations! by Guillaume Gesret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Senza Titolo by Denis Bosonetto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yangshuo - China*


Fuli Bridge, Yangshuo, China by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etna Volcano - Italy*


Entre mundos. by Marcel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leon, Castille and Leon, Spain*

Catedral by Ignacio Municio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*

duomo di milano by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, France*

Avignon Papinska palača by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Kralja Tomislava by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Guangzhou, China*

unreal city by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

26330018 by Mark Samia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

26330009 by Mark Samia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

26330019 by Mark Samia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Rion-Antirrion Bridge by KOSTAS PILOT, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

26330008 by Mark Samia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

I walk alone by Panos Argiriou, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

By the Sea.... by Andy Gant, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Christmas rest by Thodoris Kartsiotis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

surreal city I by Christian Robold, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Meteora (GR) b/w view by spiros, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tampa, Florida, US

Downtown Tampa by Sean McWhite, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tampa Skyline, US

Downtown Tampa by Sean McWhite, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Signature Building by Sean McWhite, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Hallway by Sean McWhite, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Gulf Pier by Sean McWhite, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, US

Ocean Drive by Raúl Urrutia, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, US

Foto ragazzo lungo fiume Miami by Silvia Mannarelli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

bond street by Pete Spande, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

snowdays by Pete Spande, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

off to battle by Pete Spande, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Dong Xuan by Aaron Herron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Garda - Italy*


Italian Road, Italy by Chris van Kan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


)T) by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Myltsi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Internal Organs by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Twists and Turns by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Cirq Lapopie - France*


En montant au village de Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, vallée du Lot... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geneve*


Genève, Cathédrale by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux*


Pont de Pierre by Laurent Quérité, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piazza del Campo - Italy*


Toscana by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Argenteuil - France*


Railroad by Eric BEAUME, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_2034 - tête d'arbre by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


web1380029 by Lionel CHARMOILLE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pompei - Italy*


IMG_2220-Modifica by luigi ricchezza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fernandina beach, FL - US*


L'ange de Fernandina by Franck Laboue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Near the End of a Long Tale by Robert Syvret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


...fatherandson... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anzola cave - Chile*


Cuevas de Anzota by Diego A AR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


Mantis by Rob Lee (on & off), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paestum - Italy*


Paestum (13.) by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fun on the ice by Joe Beck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Kew Gardens by Stefano Padoan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pesaro - Italy*


La “Grande Sfera” di Arnaldo Pomodoro (Pesaro) by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Bridge / 21:19, June Night by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux*


Les quais de Bordeaux by Cathy Baillet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


"Le Ciel lui est tombé sur la tête" (The sky fell down on his head). Daniel Hourdé's bronze sculpture (2013). La Passerelle enchantée by Quidamn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Das Denkmal der Maria Theresia... by Nenad Ristic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Toledo by Mariano Belmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto*


Looking outside a window...for a long time... by Andrea Guidetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


São Paulo, 2016. Júlio Prestes: Estação de Trem / Train Station / Σιδηροδρομικός Σταθμός / Gare / Estación de Tren / Bahnhof / Stazione Ferroviaria. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


Varekai, Cirque du Soleil by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monferrato - Italy*


Untitled by Marco Torchia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Back In Black by Michel Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*

Mannequin 4 by Ezio Scotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Haute Maurienne by Jean Loup FOSSETTE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Seagull dance at Concorde by Sylvain Dvk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Palazzo Vecchio B/W by Charly Tramontana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Drama Centre by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^WOW !, PinPeat TE=PinPeat;138123121]Miami, US

Foto ragazzo lungo fiume Miami by Silvia Mannarelli, on Flickr[/QUOTE]
Wow PinPeat, I don't know what Happen, but this Beautiful Photo of the Magic City Of Moon Over Miami Cranes is REAL, along the Great Miami River that runs through Downtown Miami, with Palm Trees and Yachts Boat, Ships, cargo Ships, 
It's The Photo Of The Day IMO Only, : Friday, February 3rd ,. 2017, Very well appreciated and Thanks PinPeat, !! 
]


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Faroe Island

Stones at Tjornuvik - Faroe Islands by PAk DocK, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

The Sacré-Cœur in Montmartre, Paris. In search of ‘Rasa’ by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Untitled by Thomas Leuthard, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

cbd [explore - thank you] by tewhiufoto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Surface Detail by Jilly W, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Roma - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Baltimore, MD, US

Army-Navy Game in Baltimore by Kevin B. Moore, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

On Approach by Taffy Raphael, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Le grand saut by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Side by side by Fábio Silva, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

barcode architecture by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Storms

- black cloud - by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Reflections

Black Building by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Hookah by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Visitor by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Father and Son Antiquarians by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Selfie? Scratch-and-win! by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Agree! by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Hoods on... by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Youth in worries! by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

La Grande Dame by niKo SnOOze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Garment District, New York*

Ralph Kramden by Bruce Murray, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crystal Bridges Museum of American Art, Arkansas*

Exit by elle jimmy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Låtefossen, Norway*

Waterfall by Alessandro Forni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frozen Niagara*

Frozen Niagara by Cathrine Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chalk Farm, London, England*

Horse Power by Anselmo Portes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shanghai*

ready to fight by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Cheeseeeeeeeee by niKo SnOOze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*

Dubrovnik Cable Car by Katt Janson Merilo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ljubljana Castle, Ljubljana,Slovenia*

Ljubljana - SLOVENIA by Frédéric Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kochi, India*

Untitled by hakkaku, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Farm on the Hill*

Farm on the Hill by Cathrine Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brittany, France*

Cave by Sofie Kåll, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holborn, London, England*

london-1-310117 by Snowpetrel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bulgaria*

Morning View by Victor Semionov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Caldas da Rainha, Portugal*

Screwing up photos by Fábio Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
257 by Claire Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
The Danforth at sunset by Paul Mansfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
ABC by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Watching by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York Architecture #339 by Ximo Michavila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Rambla del Mar, Barcelona by Herbert Plagge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano - Italy by Jose Manuel Valera Merino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Torre Eiffel by Martin Fuentes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Leaving Somerset House by Lichtbildrausch (Michael G. Fotografie), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Novembersonne (November sun) by Alfred Hausberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
Fort Chambray, Gozo by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
#Bruxelles 2015 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Metro by selvin kurian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMGP6938 by imre richárd heffler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viaduc de Millau, France*
Viaduc de Millau by damphid, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^ WOW Christos-Greece, The True meaning of " SkyScraperCity " dot com, 
Beautiful and Fantastic Photo of the Day, IMO only please , Saturday, February 4th, 2017, The Amount of Tower Construction Cranes are spreading throughout Our Happy Free World of SkyScraperCity dot com, over 14 Years of this Great World Wide Website ! :cheers:
So Very well appreciate these great " Black and White World Photos, More please and Thanks from Everyone Here :grouphug: 
Smiles and Happiness , 
Chuck !!


christos-greece said:


> *Milano, Italy*
> Milano - Italy by Jose Manuel Valera Merino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
Ljubljana Foodfest by Antti Riekki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Ave by Daniel L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairns, Australia*
Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Sept 29, 2016 by Joseph Brimacombe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Cathedral III by efil', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Memorial JK (Brasília) (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Legnica, Poland*
Architectural contrast by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Harmony by SoyelCote, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
IMG_20161022_191528 by allan milnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Black And White Streetphotography at University of Melbourne by eeemmmiii, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Rutina by Hans Hermosilla Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Leica MM 246 2017 First Snow by Alvin Sheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
lights by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Gold by Prinz Angelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zamboanga, Philippines*
A different kind of storm by enteng narvaez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Cape Town's 12 Apostles by Tyron Louw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pescando no cais by Jorge Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb by night by Radja Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_085 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
21012017-DSCF0807.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini, Greece*
Santorini, Greece by Cendrine Marrouat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaly landscape, Greece*
Thessaly Landscape by Yannis Stavaras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Algiers, Algeria*
Place Emir Abdelkader by Anita Hammadache, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bologna, Italy*
Untitled by Massimiliano Nazzaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Street Paris by Loic Baquet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Shanghai by Jakub 90s Pyrdek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Untitled by Maria Kappatou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

San Juan PR


Streets of San Juan by xavierfe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Timisoara - Romania


All the time in the world by Ewald Gruescu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Pompei


pompei scavi1 by Chiara Capellini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Tokyo


Snow at University by Stefan Speidel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


september mood by lee atwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Cleaners by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Modena - Italy*


say cheese! by stevini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Poznan


Snowy night at Stary Rynek by Jaime Acevedo de Armas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Même gare, autre nuit - Ombres de brume 3 by Olivier Dinh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Air Invalides by Robert-Jan van Lotringen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Provaglio - Italy*


Passeggiando solitario tra i monti e le valli della provincia di Brescia by giuseppe contino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


cabinett of the absurd by mini malist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Netherlands


electricity 03 by teun van dijk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riga*


Riga B&W by Janis Vaiba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lisbon


Monkey 47... by Pep Peñarroya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

London


Tower Bridge by Piermarco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

knUnknown place


Free as a Bird !!!! by imagejoe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gumussuyu/beyoglu, Istanbul, Istanbul*

anything to take me out of this tunnel / everyday reflections by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quebec City - Quebec*

Cloudy morning by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Civic Center, New York*

Yellow SCHOOL BUS on Brooklyn Bridge by Michael S. Schwarzer 📷, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rockefeller Center, New York, New York*

Top of The Rock by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rax, Austria*

fast oben by Gerhard Haindl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Okaukuejo, Oshikoto, Namibia*

Splash by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mr. Nobody*

Mr. Nobody by Tomas Armanavicius, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

London Town by Chris Pope, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Horse well, Pferdeschwemme, Salzburg, Austria*

come on beast by ian.latte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


Focused - City Of London by Chris Pope, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Croce, Venice, Veneto*


Alley by Bastian.K, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Niederrad, Frankfurt, Hesse*

Atricom / Frankfurt Niederrad by Eric Mörschel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beaufort, North Carolina*

She Mourns by marc c, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Eight o'Clock... EXPLORED 3rd Feb, 2017 No58 by Hemzah Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sprinkenhof, Hamburg*

Sphinx by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wyoming, United States*

Yellowstone National Park by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Olimbo, Aegean, Greece*

olympos by Gerhard Haindl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zurich, Switzerland*

Crossing by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Romerberg, Frankfurt, Hesse*

skyper villa & tower frankfurt by Eric Mörschel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Diego, California*

Balboa Park by marc c, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wien, Austria*

Haydn & friends by ian.latte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sprinkenhof, Hamburg*

Big flapping bird of brick and glass / Someday i'll fly away by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Theater District, New York*

Workers at Times Square by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Into the light by Gerhard Haindl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montana Blanca, Canary Islands, Spain*

dunescapes by Gerhard Haindl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aussersihl, Zurich, Switzerland*

Schmiede Wiedikon by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*

North Tower / 16th Bridge by marc c, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orange, Florida, United States*

Window black and white by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eros, London*

Eros by Hemzah Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Josefov, Prague, Czech Republic*

to the infinity by ian.latte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marche - Italy*


bw1 by Massimo Bonifazi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


20160710_1069-Edit-2 by Juha Forsberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt *


High, Higher, Frankfurt by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg*


Birzhevaya sq by Pasi Hilli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest by paolobarzman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Gotham City by Photo Man, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


Grain Train by Marcin Baran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Un train peut en cacher un autre... by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong
*

the fine line between vice and virtue by Michael Kistler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


the s curve - explored 169!! by Paul Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


alfa1 by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Vienna


into the sun by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vila da Ponte - Portugal*



Uff... by Zé Pinho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antalaya - Turkey*


!.............................. !!..!..!..! .... ! ..................... ! by Zé Pinho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhodes - Greece*

Magnetic by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morbihan - France*


Rochefort-en-Terre by Claude Delock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bridge at night by Siegfried Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Italy


"Old Pavia" by Mauro F., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisboa. by Karhobi Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2016/220/366 by Xalikot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK
*

Am over the hurdle by Keith Thorburn LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Biennale di Venezia, Light Beams by Nicolò Cocchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montevideo*


Uruguay: More than two million people on red alert until 9:00 PM | 121023-0527-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montevideo*


What to do if a cyclone is coming? | Wish I Were Not There? | 121023-0538-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


hearts of stone II by Urban Folktography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


la nave by Hector Conde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


miradas by Hector Conde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


el duende by Hector Conde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avila - Spain*


interior catedral, Avila black & white by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Skyline Dubai 1 by L. A. F., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town (Karpathos island), Greece*
olympos by Gerhard Haindl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by the crazy french man, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
atlantic ocean road norway by Andy Lehner, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

WOW Christos-Greece, IMO Only please, " Photo of the day , Sunday
February 5th, 2017 ", I never knew there was a Supertall rising in the center of San Francisco, California, U.S.A. :banana:
Your Beautiful Black and White Photo here, Fantastic Meaning of SkyScraperCity dot come, should be entered on top of Our Great SSC Webpage here as a City banner, Thanks again and So very well appreciate all these Great SWSC Black and white Photos, Great efforts here from Everyone :grouphug: 
thanks !! 
Chuck :cheers:


christos-greece said:


> *San Francisco, U.S.A.*
> Alameda across the bay from San Francisco by Lennie Green, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^WOW Jose l., " You don't know How lucky you are Boys, Back in the U.S.S.R. :lol:" great Beatleshno: Song of the 60's, MOSCOW :banana:Today, is nothing Like it was back in the 60's during the " COLD WAR:bash: ", now Towers City of Moscow and still more towers are rising here, there's no stopping the Happy Free People of Russia, !! Great and Beautiful Photo here, Jose, Well appreciated and Thanks from Everyone Here, :grouphug:
Beautiful Black and White Photo of the Tall Towers of Moscow , Russian, !! 
THANKS again and again Jose,
Your SSC Brother and SSC Friend always and forever ,m
Chuck !!:cheers:


jose l. said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> Gotham City by Photo Man, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^WOW Josip ! , Our Lady of Lourdes:angel1::heart: is Praying for US , You Djole13:banana:and Me:nuts:,yes, On This Beautiful and Fantastic Sunny Day in Florida, U.S.A. and in Your Happy Free Country of Croatia, Josip, happy 164,000 " Likes " given to you Our SSC Friendly Family Brother and SSC Friend to Everyone Here,:grouphug: !
Congratulations Djole13:banana: ,only another 36,000 More Likes, to make that Historic Mark of 200,000, by all your SSC Sisters , Brothers, and Friends, and Guests, and Moderators of Our # 1 SkyScraperCity over 14 Years Strong Happy and Free World Wide Website of Our Happy World, 
Smiles and Happiness Josip, always and Forever, amen on this Sunday and More !! ,
Joy, Peace and Happiness,
Chuck !!:cheers:


djole13 said:


> *Beaufort, North Carolina*
> 
> She Mourns by marc c, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


sin tiempo by Hector Conde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sri Lanka*


- by txmx 2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


_MG_6424_Dbw by Vasilis Kouvalis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Venice


...l'ora del cappuccino by Luciano Fortini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste*


Trieste by Ezio Scotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Lima by Hakan Esen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa St. North by Douglas Douven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Palacio Salvo by Marcelo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
IMG_3476 by Dimitry Gobbo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Tango Rolo by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Asmara, Erithrea*
Mai Khan Khan Fountain In Asmara, Eritrea by Eric Lafforgue Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cebu city, Philippines*
Face painting by VernieG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riga, Latvia*
The promenade view by Mikhail Korolkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
2014-19-32 Madrid_F ONLY PERSONAL COMMENTS. NO LOGOS. THANK YO FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.© RESPECT the copyright. by Yo Leenders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
25-01-17 (5) by GHC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago - Ohio Street Beach (Hotshoe) by John Roach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philly Skyline BW by Brian Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
In Step by jswigal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Here I Come by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Palm reflection by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Portraits from Paris - Pont des Arts by Laurent R E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Croisière sur la seine by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Winter*

Untitled by Klaus Müller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Humans*

Humans by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

The Ansonia by Gimo Nasiff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palma de Mallorca*

Palma Cathedral Mallorca by Arnie Sacknooson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lincoln, Nebraska*

Lincoln by Steve Percival, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Recife - Pernambuco / Brazil*

Place / lugar: Recife - Pernambuco / Brazil by Fabianni L. Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*València, Spain*

Estació de València by Marc Rusines, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Alfonso del Mar, Algarrobo, Chile*

The Pyramid by Matias Negrete-Pincetic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Suffolk, England*

St James Green by Julian Chilvers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Branston, Burton upon Trent, England*

66023 Branston by Andy Hoare, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*California*

Bounce by Bart D. Frescura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Huangshan Mountain China Anhui*

Fairy walking bridge by Frans van Hoogstraten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Glasgow, Scotland*

Taking Five by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*feeding*

Feeding Frenzy by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Republique, Paris*

Skater @ Republique by Sylvain Dvk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris *

Toujours aussi flamboyante by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*

Calatrava by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

London by mike-mojopin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Taormina, Sicily*

Snow in Taormina / Neve a Taormina (January 2017) by Angelo Bosco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Apollo 10*

#TBT - Apollo 10 Launches -- May 18, 1969 by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier de Notre-Dame, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Gargoyles by luigig75, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ax-les-Thermes, France*

Ax Les Thermes - dompteur de crocodile ! by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Les Voyageurs (The Travellers) by Hemzah Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Midtown East, New York*

St. Patrick's Cathedral by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aussersihl, Zurich, Switzerland*

Hardplatz by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castle In The Sand*

Castle In The Sand by marc c, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reflections*

Аutumn spills by Regīna Jurionas-Jurgāne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*

Iceland by Klaus Müller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kakaako, Honolulu, Hawaii*

Downtown Honolulu by Gimo Nasiff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chile*

Luksic Building by Matias Negrete-Pincetic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Willington, England, United Kingdom*

56105 Willington by Andy Hoare, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

Peur sur la ville by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barberino Val D'elsa, Italy*

Barberino Val D'elsa by mike-mojopin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*

Le Mont Saint-Michel by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jardim Paulista, Sao Paulo, Sao Paulo*

Gazeta Theater by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Diego, California*

Balboa Park by marc c, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*

antichità classica by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California*

San Francisco International Airport (SFO) by Gimo Nasiff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gengcheng, Anhui, China*

Yuezhao (Moon Pond) by Frans van Hoogstraten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saturn IB*

#TBT: Saturn IB Placed in Marshall Test Stand -- Jan. 18, 1965 by NASA's Marshall Space Flight Center, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ploumanac'h, France*

Perros-Guirec, Ploumanac'h, sur le sentier des douaniers by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

Clocks by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Faroe Islands*

Kópakonan (Seal Woman) by mike-mojopin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, Sindikat by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Chaume, Pays de la Loire, France*

Les Sables d'Olonne by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## misterka16dz (May 20, 2014)

wonderful


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


_61A8201 by Timothy Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muscat - Oman*


_MG_5443.jpg by budbrain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Clean by Denis CALISE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


France - Paris - Gare de Montparnasse by Denis CALISE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Snow Gate is Closed by Martin Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


0A7_DSC1059 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen - Norway*


Urban curves II by Morten Tellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


1_DSC7567 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Promenade by sebastien pociello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Peakscape by Altug Karakoc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alberta - Canada*


Boat House by Kokulan Vivekananthan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago *


Chicago River DSC08482-Edit by Nianci Pan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


63+244: Safe harbour by Mike Gee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Take Flight by Magic Callanta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


cones by gemofoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


SLITHER by Doug Caplan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norfolk - UK*


Blakeney RIB - aerial image by John Fielding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Osaka by y uzen （犬も歩けば…）, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Peloponnese region, Greece*
Long frozen way by Dimitris Iliopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Geunjeongjeon by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago - Ohio Street Beach (Hotshoe) by John Roach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris : Tour Eiffel - La géante by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bottrop, Germany*

Tetraeder by Steve Foltinek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Del Paso Manor, Sacramento, California*

yesterday by Robert Couse-Baker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Janów Lubelski, Poland*

Janów Lubelski by Maciej Sztorc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Fountain with three birds by Karsten Seiferlin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Port Leon, St. Marks, Florida*

The nest by Tom Stone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney, New South Wales*


Theseus by Mariasme, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco USA*

San Francisco USA by lili ka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Rome by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hmm ...*

Hmm ... by Nigel Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Korne, Dortmund, North Rhine-Westphalia*

Dortmunder U by Jörn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ossuccio, Italy*

2016 - Ossuccio -Chiesa S.Giacomo by Ale S., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney, New South Wales*

Busker by Francis Johns, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Middlesbrough, England*

Transporter Bridge 2 by marrow62, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Load of old Cobbles by Billy Currie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Chinese New Year in Paris (Explored February 5, 2017) by Michel Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tübingen, Germany*

four legs, two heads by Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Geysir Strokkur | Iceland*

Geysir Strokkur | Iceland – 2016 by Dennis Wehrmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hunawihr, Alsace, France*

Il faut garder l'église au milieu du vignoble. Hunawihr , Alsace , France by Mike Gyver, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Myers Flat, California, United States*

Humboldt County, California 1985 by Dave Glass, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Death Valley National Park, California*

Little **** Crater by Paul Frederiksen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Patras, Greece*

Greek light. by tasos nikolakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitechapel, London, England*

_DSF6176-3 by Łukasz Fidosz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*İstanbul, Turkey*

spi_087 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Guirec, Brittany, France*

Perros-Guirec, Ploumanac'h, sur le sentier des douaniers by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Langenselbold, Hesse, Germany*

space by Eric Mörschel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Palača u starom gradu by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Western Addition, San Francisco 1988 by Dave Glass, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Chinatown, San Francisco 1982 by Dave Glass, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Caernarfon, Wales, 1971 by Dave Glass, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Taylor Street, San Francisco 1991 by Dave Glass, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, CA, US

Bernal Heights, San Franciso 1982 by Dave Glass, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Moscow

Untitled by pioneer of aerodynamics, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

000341140016 by Johnny Chang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

地標物 by Johnny Chang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

Tokyo Shoot by Mark Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Urban Capture.#2 by DobrotaAlive, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bridge

Pont by PE.Porquet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

GR003064.jpg by Ryo Mukae, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Cold February by Phoebe Horner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong

R0002432BW by Latte D, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin

Monbijou Bridge by Thomas Keuschnigg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Day 3 - Wedding dress by Kenneth Gjesdal, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Tankstelle by Wolfgang Streit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Estación Parque Europa (MetroSur) by Enrique Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague Castle by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Copacabana em preto e branco / Copacabana in black and white by Jorge Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
One World Observatory NYC by Tom Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Eye B&W by Giel Pieter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Dark Gondolas by KENNETH BARKER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC_4462 by DunnoHowTo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2016 . BaWaZun ¬ 20160521.0302 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa, Out of this World IV Mar-22-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Rafti (Markopoulo, Athens suburbia), Greece*
Winter beach in Greece by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rochelle, France*
La Rochelle by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California*

Market Street, Wet by Jim Watkins Street Photography Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*

A humble servant, yet never a slave by Tinsten Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monongahela river, Pennsylvania*

towboat Lawson W. Hamilton Jr (3) by photography_isn't_terrorism, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*

Markthal by JustQ4, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Limehouse, London, England*

Canary Wharf, London by Ludo Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*wrapped sculptures*

wrapped sculptures by luka beselia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Roma by Fabio Tugnoli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Catalonia*

Monument a la Cobla by El Pare, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Girón-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*La Candelaria-Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Side by side by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Sabana de Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*La Candelaria-Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Mompox-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Parque Tayrona-Colombia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
#londra #londres #royalsnappingartists #shot #london #igerlondon #iglondon #wanderlust #tube #underground #nikonphotography #nikond3200 #nikon #nikontop #bnw #bnw_captures #blacknwhite #likeforlikes #likeforlike #like4like #instapicture #instagood #instac by Clickerjazz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Fabiano Olla, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Mompox-Colombia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Popeye village, Malta*
Malta (film, black and white) 2014 by Daria Loshakova, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*El Jardín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Secret Life Downtown Brussels by _Joris Dewe_, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Medellin-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Barranquilla-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Cartagena de Indias-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Medellín-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Llanos Orientales-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Llanos Orientales-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Llanos Orientales-Colombia*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Dean Packer, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Oso y su cría*









By Katherine Feng Minden Solent


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Bisonte*









By Planeta sorprendente


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Cría elefante jugando.*









By Plante sorprendente


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Ave sedienta.*









By Planeta sorprendente


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Rinoceronte lastimado.*









By Planeta sorprendente


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Buen día para todos.*









By Salazar de La Cruz Raquel


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_3555 by Courtney Foster, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Noche lúgubre.*









By Afrodita Hernández


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Ave sonora.*









By Sanchez Carlos Ortega


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Cisne cuello blanco.*









By Eliceo Jimenez González


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Escondite.*









By Juan Pascual Gutierrez


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Torel by night by Heleno Vaz Queiró, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sheffield, England, United Kingdom*

Untitled by Delay Tactics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Málaga, Spain*

Fin de fiestas.Bandoleros en Acción-Alameda (Málaga) by lameato feliz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*fisheye*

fisheye sup by GR, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lviv, Ukraine*

waiting fro spring by i_am_sonicsonia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Isle of Man*

The Ploughman by Barry Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Black Sunset*

Black Sunset by Ezio - TW, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

ul. ZAVNOH-a by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mack*


Mack by David Hausen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Momentos
*








By @ hello-moment-s


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*fisherman*

Fisherman by jason davies, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Tiburón.*









By @ Top Inspired


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Deventer, Netherlands*

In black and white by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*La tierra es hermosa.*









By @ NASA


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Antártida.*









By @ beautifuldestinations


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*mushrooms*

Twin Towers B&W by Forensicdoc1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Feldkirch, Vorarlberg, Austria*

Feldkirch Pförtnerhaus and the Konservatorium by Robert Fritz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Atardecer en el Uluru, Ayers Rock, Australia.*









By @ Inma Soucase de deviajeconinmasoucase


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cloud art*

Cloud art by Ezio - TW, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Coliseo, Anfiteatro en Roma, Italia *









By @ davideor94 en instagram - beautifuldestinations


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Logroño, Spain*

"El hombre histórico" by El Pare, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Castillo en Lichtenstein, Alemania*









By @ sassychris1 - beautifuldestinations


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Talmont-St.-Hilaire, Pays de la Loire, France*

Cayola, côte rocheuse by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Columnas guerreras toltecas en la antigua ciudad de Tula en Hidalgo, México*









By @ Your Funny Uncle


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Coñaripe, Chile*









By @ seniorjp - beautifuldestinations


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Dozza, Italia*









By @ beautifuldestinations


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*


Le Mont Saint-Michel by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*


Le Mont Saint-Michel by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*


Le Mont Saint-Michel by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Faro en cualquier parte del mundo.*









By Planeta sorprendente


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*


Le Mont Saint-Michel by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Fivehundredpx*









By Tamás Rajna


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Impresionante vista del castillo de Osaka durante la floración del cerezo, sakura, Japón*









By @ amongraf


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Accidente geográfico, Texas*









By Hamilton Pool Preserve.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Khajuraho, India
*








By Indianajules travels en Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Lanzamiento desde el Cosmódromo de Baikonur en Kazajstán*









By @ (NASA Joel Kowsky)


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Las Vegas, Nevada *









By @ beautifuldestinations


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Leopardo*









By 14nelson en Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Mimas, satélite de Saturno*









By @ NASA JPL-Caltech Space Science Institute


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Nebulosa Cabeza de Caballo, está a 1.500 años ligeros de la tierra y situada en la constelación Orion*









By @ travisburkephotography


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Niagara Falls es una ciudad canadiense en la orilla oeste del río Niágara. Pertenece a la provincia de Ontario*









By @ beautifuldestinations - punkodelish


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Ortaköy, Estambul, Turquía*









By @ Isabella Pfenninger


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*París, Francia*









By @ amazingsnapz


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Puente Golden Gate, San Francisco, California*









By @ David Canales


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Quiberon es una población y comuna francesa, situada en la región de Bretaña, departamento de Morbihan, Francia*









By @ Une Vie Inspirée


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Rovaniemi, Finlandia*









By @ beautifuldestinations


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*San Petersburgo, Rusia* 









By @ Foto de tango- en Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Santorini, Isla en el mar Egeo*









By @ Style Logistics Blog


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Tokio, Japón *









By @ corrine_t - beautifuldestinations


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Zabriskie Point, Parque Nacional del Valle de la Muerte, California*









By @ travisburkephotography


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Estación tren Zaragoza-España*









By allamsterdam, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Peace Bridge,Calgary-Canadá*









By Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Toronto-Canadá*









By Gardner Calibuso Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2017)

*Notre Dame,París- France*









By Mohsan&#*27, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Rhodos by Jadwiga Galties, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

IMB_1358SED Παναγία Άγιος by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

To the light by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Untitled by MC, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Delivery Gyros by Ivan Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Crete

Crete by Patrick Kreling, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Untitled by pirindao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Greece B&W by charlotte chapman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Streets in Greece by stathis dimeggelis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Teatro de Epidauro. by pirindao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Relax by Kraetzsche, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Switzerland

Storm incoming - B&W by Serge, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bridleveil Falls B&W by JimGain, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Slovakia

540_35 by René Müller, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Big Pine, California

Crater Mountain in the Snow by Jenifer Hanen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zion NP, Utah, US

Zion's Big Bend in B&W by Brig Halpin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Utah, US

The Organ in B&W by Brig Halpin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Zion NP, Utah, US

Near the Court in B&W by Brig Halpin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Bryce Canyon, Utah, US

Black & White Hoodoo (Explored) by Brig Halpin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

BC, Canada

Sunbathing in B&W by Brig Halpin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Confolens - France
*

confolens rooftops by John Harbach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Edinburgh by Stu Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Confolens - France*


Bridge 2 BW by Darren Knight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf - Germany*


Kö by rolfgraumüller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


car dealer by Enrico Temporin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


SANS TITRE by François PENILLEAULT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Piazza S.Stefano by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salers - France*


rainy day in Salers, Cantal, Augverne, France by Marco Soares, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugano - Switzerland*


View by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


High view by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antrim - UK*


The Dark Hedges Of Armoy by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Lucia - Italy*


Agriturismo in fumo by Piergiorgio Leonti, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*Albert Dock, Liverpool*









​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


frozen by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


DSC_8947 by DW BahnDesign Official, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen - France*


Cours by Guillaume Gesret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


KKF Herten by Thorsten Koch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limoges - France*


Way Back. by Gr⊙f: ⊙f the p⊙p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Jurassic Muséum by Ludovic LA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia*


First Snow.jpg by Robert Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xi'an - China*


Xian Bell Tower Silhouette by Josh Hearn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gordon gorge park - US*


Croton Gorge Park, Cortlandt, NY by Scott Dorney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC6096 Kopie by Thorsten Borchers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Highway 1 by Justin Loyd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puebla de Sanabria - Spain*


Calle en Puebla B&N by joselu86, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tijuana - Mexico*


View of Rosarito and Coronado island from the Mesa Redonda hill. by Jose Bañuelos, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Alegría*









By Christian-Jimenez-J-Jimenez


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Ein*









By Claudio-Alvarez


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Cola-de-la-Soledad*









By Desolation-Row


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Superluna*









By Dayan-Vladimir-Pérez-Várguez


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Detrás-de-Ti-Behind-You*









By Anonymus


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Los-amores-de-antaño*









By Dorik-Ruiz


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Donde-vivo*









By Jesus-Llinas-Photography


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*La-escalera*









By Itziar-de-Domingo-Garcia


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Sound-Hole*









By Gabriel-Romero-Plana


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Amor-eterno*









By Fabricio-Feccia


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Half*









By Ele-TNT


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Dogo-Argentino*









By Juan-Pablo-Solano


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Before-China*









By Laura-Parra-Boluda


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*El-show-debe-continuar...*









By Leticia-Lukaszewicz-


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Librería-Pública-de-Nueva-York-New-York-Public-Library*









By Anonymus


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Manhattan*









By Noir


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Maia*









By Pupu-Lebrero


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Abstracción-con-bote-de-pintura*









By Pepe-Latas


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Reina-el-caos*









By Miguel-Durán


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Tarde-gris*









By Mica-Gutierrez


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Manizales-Colombia*


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Retrato-del-Saxofonista-Anónimo-Portrait-Of-The-Unknown-Saxophonist*









By Anonymus


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Religión-y-generosidad*









By Rubén-R.-Fotografía


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Mi alrededor*









By Santiago-Franco


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Lágrimas de tormenta*









By Santiago-Perez-Esperilla


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Una Arruga Solitaria-A Lone Furrow*









By Anonymus


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Love*









By Anonymus


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Vidrios por todo lado.*









By Anonymus


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Vedette*









By Anonymus


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

* Te Conozco-Do I Know You*









By Anonymus


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Un Dandy del Este-East Side Dandy*









By Anonymus


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
IMG_6391 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Fish Eye by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Untitled by Igor Rodionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Parade of the Alebrijes 2015 (102) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2017-02-09_05-18-43 by Andrzej Szymański, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Leganés Central by David Martínez Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Downtown LA (CA Freeway) by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Untitled by Ale Almeida Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Hiptnótico*









By ALICIA-B.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Szimpla-Kert*









By ALICIA-B.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Audi-R8,nieve,edificio.*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Baile,hombre y mujer,calle.*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Cityscape by Mike Bart, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Bebés.*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Bicicletas-*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Caught in the Rain, Paris. France by Geoff Trollope, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C.*


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Carril-
*








By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Empire Estate Building-*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Westminster Bridge, London by Philip To, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Molino.*









By Esteban-Durañona


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Feet.*









By Anonymus


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
architectural forms and movements, renovation, San Marco, Venice, Italy, Nikon D40, Sigma 18-50mm EX DC MACRO, 10.21.16 by steve aimone, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Fotógrafo.*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Vuelo-*









By roge-gonzalez-aliaga


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Gotas-de-agua*









By Sandra-Fons-Romero


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Gota-*









By sky1.1sky


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*San Valentin-*









By Anonymus


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Sitio-incorrecto*









By sky1.1sky


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*The Capitol-*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

*Llama-*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
20170205KAO-IMG_4048 by Ken Owen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

crossings by Henny Vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portrait

Rise today by Pilar Trujillo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Carolina, US

Frailty [EXPLORED] by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Through the Woods by Darkman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Connecticut, US

Tom by Nora Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Small Town Inertia by J A Mortram, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

PERPIGNAN ESCALIER MONUMENTAL BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

PERPIGNAN ESCALIER MONUMENTAL BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Foggy Charlecote winter trees on film. by Simon Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

PERPIGNAN PROCESSION DE LA SANCH BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

PERPIGNAN PROCESSION DE LA SANCH BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place









https://www.flickr.com/photos/emiliebjork/32425669780/sizes/l


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Turkey

Collecting Breakfast by norman scobbie, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

Shake Shack by Dan Alcalde, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

Madison Square Park by Dan Alcalde, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

Western & Crenshaw-3 by Don Bigger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

L.A. Live-7 by Don Bigger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

L.A. Live-4 by Don Bigger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

L.A. Live-1 by Don Bigger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

Highland Park April '16-2 by Don Bigger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Urbis, England*

Urbis by Regina Reginarum, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Stockholm_01130_ip by I____P, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bolton, England*

Bird Chaos Theory, Moses Gate Country Park, Bolton by Pitheadgear, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rainy Night*

Rainy Night by Russell_Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dorsoduro, Venice*

Allo specchio - At the mirror (Explored) by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matterhorn*

Matterhorn by night by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dalvey*

Dalvey by Linda Addis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central Station*

Estación Central WTC-II by miguel-valencia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central Java, Indonesia*

Prambramam by jeff j.h., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

In the corner by leon Burri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Laugharne, Wales*

Llaugharne by Red King (Rory), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco*

The Rotunda at Neiman Marcus by 勇 YoungAdventure, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Ford Escort by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Urbis, England*

Urbis by Regina Reginarum, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Polo, Venice*

Gondole by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mal Malioboro, Yogyakarta, Indonesia*

Time stood still by jeff j.h., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blackpool, England*

The Mill by Red King (Rory), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cordoba, Cordoba, Argentina*

Ley by Matías Quiroga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wuppertal, Germany*

Wuppertaler Schwebebahn by Henny Vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Musée, Portrait, Nu by stanzy stanzy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Al Maqtaa, Abu Dhabi, Abu Dhabi*

Contemplation by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*

inspirationbw by G SM, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

20170102 - Edinburgh from Calton Hill (B&W) by Chris Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuindorp, Utrecht, Netherlands*

Take me to church by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Polo, Venice*

Lentamente - Slowly by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Riding an old bike by Valerio Santagostino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Allahabad - India*


Being alone isn't being lost. by Rahul Tripathi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


The fisher man by Nicolas VIGNERON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Elbbrücken im Nebel by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rimini - Italy*


in a seagull storm by luca fabbri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Curvilinear Tunnel by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baku - Azerbaijan*


Heydər Əliyev Mərkəzi, 11.2016 by Woodent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skien - Norway*


D04_5048-Edit by Thor Inge Slåttedalen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Somewhere in time by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris by Alessandro Mammonati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria - Spain*


Txoriburu by Joseba Iriarte http://josebairiarte.wordpress.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ukraine*


KLUA7306_S by Konrad Lembcke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Pedro de Aldeia - Brazil*


Trinta-réis-de-bando (Thalasseus acuflavidus) by Adriano Luiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


588 by Vicente Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Untitled by Heikki Holstila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macau*


IMG_0236 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varenna - Italy*


Il pittore di Varenna. 2016 by Paolo Mangoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yokohama - Japan*


Kintai Bridge Black & White by banzainetsurfer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Stockholm by MacPepper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Only way out by Terry White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


Dominikańska by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago
*

CONFESSIONS by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans*


"Just looking for a snack.....any volunteers?".......D800 by Larry Daugherty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai - India*


Pushkar Mela @Rajastan by Ashok Saravanan .Ay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Sand Dune park - US*


Shadows by Graham Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Spray N' Surf by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gifu - Japan*


message from the magic kingdom by Stephen Cairns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


There is something so relaxing about watching the wind sculpt the water of Elliott Bay at the end of the day. #elliottbay #igers_seattle #seattle #blackandwhitephotography by Andrew Eschbacher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miyajima - Japan*


Great Torii at Itsukushima - Miyajima, Japan by banzainetsurfer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monument Valley - US*


Towards Monument Valley by Xiao Chuan Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Die Speicherstadtbrücke by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


Above and below by Stefan Gerrits, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


the ancient capital by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boulogne sur mer - France*


Natural abstractions by Guillaume 📷 DELEBARRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haridwar - India*


haridwar station 208-23 by chrisfriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gobi desert - China*


2140 The Gobi Desert--Gansu Province , China by C.K. NG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Urban Saga III - New York Empire State Building by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*A public sculpture 'Penelope', Wolstenholme Square, Liverpool*









​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Phatthalung, Southern Thailand by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


La memoria de las ciudades. Luz interior. by José María Díaz Martín, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cloud Generator by Nathan Kendall, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Beagle.*









By imegenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Bebes.*









By imegenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Catedral.*









By imegenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Cisne.*









By imegenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Recién casados*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*The Belvedere,Hotel,Viena,Austria.*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Toronto-Canadá*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Torre Eiffel,Paris,Francia.*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Tren de vapor*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Yamaha,motociclista.*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Playa-*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Carretera-*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Perspectiva-*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Rancho.*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Al cielo*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Caminante.*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Perspectiva.*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Refrescante*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Magnitud*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Cardumen*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Alimento*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Caza*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Cima*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Labor*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Frío*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Cadena*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Madre*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Caza*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Equipo*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Hielo*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Caza*









By Alison-Buttigieg


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Rey*









By Ande-Truman


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Carnaval*









By Charley-Joseph


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Equipo*









By Daniel-Hoshizaki


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Inmersión*









By Jesper-Anhede


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Competición*









By Khalil-Jeremias-Emede


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*La ciudad del misterio*









By Anonymus


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*La ciudad del misterio*









By Anonymus


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Escafandra*









By Marc-Henauer


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Empatia*









By Michael-Fitzsimmons


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Oso polar*









By Michelle-Valberg


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Erupción*









By Mirko-Chessari


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Sed*









By Nitin-Prabhudesai


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Sediento*









By pastor-quesda-cesar


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gotthard railway, Switzerland*

Overflow by Wulfruna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sardinia, Italy*

La stagione del fieno by Gian Mario Caboni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arles, France*

Perspective-Sony HX20 by Preskon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

*** by ELOI THESEE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osaka, Japan*


Untitled by Scott Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*gloomy*

gloomy by tomorca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg*

Feeding. by Hans Eckart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*King Neptun*

King Neptun Was Here by Håkon Kjøllmoen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyndhurst, New Jersey, United States*

Wake Me Up When It's Spring by DiamondBonz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barclay 2260*

NCB No. 23 by b3tarev3, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parque José Antonio Labordeta - Parque Grande, Zaragoza, España*

El Batallador, Parque Labordeta by Ana Cosculluela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Untitled by Gavin Bragdon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canada*

Canadian Rocky's by Shaun Young, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Michael's, Bristol, England*

More Life Sciences - Explored by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kwun Tong, Kwun Tong, Hong Kong*

Ping Shek Estate in black and white: part 3 by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tyre, Lebanon*

Tyre Lebanon B&W by G SM, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utrecht, Netherlands*

Rowing around part II by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carew, Wales*

carew castle B&W by jason davies, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Italy*

Piazza del Campo, Palazzo Publico e Torre del Mangia by El Pare, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*


Le Mont Saint-Michel by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Euroherc by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

London taxis by Alain Camonier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by Alexander Fenzl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*

#prospectpark #brooklyn #newyork by Aurelio firmo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*


Williamsburg, Brooklyn, NYC, NY, USA by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Barcelona, Estacío de Franca by Thomas Maess, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fairfield, England, United Kingdom*

Any Offers by Bill Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Glacier Express, Switzerland*

Winding by Wulfruna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toronto, Ontario*

Untitled by Scott Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

*** by ELOI THESEE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Esperanza Menduina*

Shit fiske by Håkon Kjøllmoen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The castle of the sea in Saida Lebanon*

Chateau de la mer-1 by G SM, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Desert curves*









Photography-by-ivan-slosar.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Tree*









Photography-by-stephen-emerson


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Birds*









Photography-by-cohen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Woman*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Fashion*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Beautiful woman*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Woman*









Photography-by-kirk-cypel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Woman*









Photography-by-naeem-akram


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Beautiful indian woman*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Woman*









By Dasha


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Woman*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Dance*









Photography-by-younggeun-kim


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Agra India*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Architectural*









Photography-by-thomas-hawck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Rainy day*









Photography-by-cris.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Sand*









Photography-by-hamad-failakawi.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Night*









Photography-by-magali


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Animal*









Photography-by-wolf-ademeit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Animal Kissing*









Photography-by-wolf-ademeit.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Animal*









By Mario Moreno


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Eagle*









Photography-by-alan-hinchliffe


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Animal*









Photography-by-rudi-hulshof


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Zebras*









Photography-by-tim-allen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*New born baby*









photography-by-camden-howard.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Fin*









Photography-by-laurence-penne,


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Building*









By-thomas-hawk.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Misticismo*









Photography-by-julian-john


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Vislumbra*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Percepción*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Escalera*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Building*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Sensación*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Vidrio*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Señal*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Camino*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Building*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*sombra*









By imagenes-4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Raza*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Edificio*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Perspectiva*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Escalera*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Ángulo*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Carretera*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Silueta*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Silueta*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Auto Clásico*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Hotel*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Calle*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Mascota*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Boda*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Vida silvestre*









By Thomas Kokta


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Vida silvestre*









By Johan Kopplers


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Vida silvestre*









By Johan Kopplers


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Vida silvestre*









By Guy Edwardes


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Vida silvestre*









By Tapia Kaisla


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Vida silvestre*









By Rudi Hulshof


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Vida silvestre*









By Bernd Wasiolka


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Vida silvestre*









By Victor Tyakht


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Vida silvestre*









By Stephen Belcher


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2017)

*Vida silvestre*









By Alain Mafart Renodier


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong

Ping Shek Estate in black and white: part 3 by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

Grand Hyatt Shanghai's atrium by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

The Bramante Staircase in black and white by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

London Underground corridor in black and white by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Umeda Sky Building escalator by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

More Life Sciences - Explored by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Going Shopping by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Life Sciences by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
SKYLINE VIEW FROM THE OLD POWER PLANT by Jack Tome, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Relevo Carioca" - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Preacher's Point, Alberta/Canada*
Preacher's Point, Alberta [Explored] by *Jeff Wallace*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Taking It All In by john finnerty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Gat del raval by Manuel Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
The Out-Of-Towners by guido caprini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Because we are happy by Denis CALISE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Chair, Venice by Austin Granger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Facades by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Mont des Arts by Stephane Wertz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa (Khalifa Tower) - Dubai by James Ewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Basilica of Saint Stephen in Budapest, Hungary by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wuhan Yangtze bridge (Wuhan), China*
Wuhan Yangtze Great Bridge by Carmun Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Antonio García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Winter Cyclist on Bank Street - Jan 15 2017 by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Arquitetura em SP by Bruna Evans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riga, Latvia*
Chess players by Nik Janssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Buddlin' by yvan Durraive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
214|365 · Rotterdam by night by Erwin van Leeuwen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Kentmere 400 Pushed to 1600 by splittingimages, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
El juego de la vida by Hugo Cari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Leica MM 246 2017 First Snow by Alvin Sheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Near the Ferry piers. by Pierre Bodilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
This Bus Could Come Sooner by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acapulco, Mexico*
Fiebre de Sábado por la noche. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
FMA_9396 by Filip Milković, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_094 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Place des Jacobins, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos (Rhodes island), Greece*
Chiesa della Panagia BN by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

*The London Eye*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Street photography (Marrakesh) (XII) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
old and new by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
6094.5.6 Larvotto pre tramonto _HDR cielo corretto by Marco Caramello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
The photographers by Jenny NLF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Welcome to...Aria by William Kirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Skywards by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philly by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Domador*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Alimento*









By Mario Cea


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Lilah et silence by Coconut&Hair, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Abstracto*









By Marco Gorgiulo


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Niño*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Murcielagos*









By Karine Aigner


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Derrota*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Comunidad*









By Gordon Illg


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Niñez*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Colibri*









By Cristobal Serrano


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


All'interno del La Mole #monochrome #noiretblanc #biancoenero #italy #blackandwhite #photography #photooftheday #fotografia #picoftheday #dm_photolife #l4l #iphone #iphonephoto #iphonesia #torino #instadaily #instalike #instaphoto #instamoments #lamoleant by Roberto sacramone, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Guerra*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Alimento*









By Bence Maté


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Zorro*









By Annie Katz


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Medusa*









By Andrea Marshall


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

Early morning Thames rowers, London by John Truman, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Perspectiva*









By Ally McDowell


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Fabrica,invierno*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Tributo*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Protesta*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Memoria*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Dolor*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Gresca*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Saludo*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Celebración*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Tortuga marina*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Accesorio*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Juego animal*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Oceano*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Curva*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Mantis*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*En el camino*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Perspectiva*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Reflejo*









By Michael Lambie


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Mimetismo*









By [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Carroña*









[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Minero*









By [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Sustento*









By [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Calidad de vida*









By [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

*Cultura*









By [email protected]


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Senamiestis, Vilnius, Vilnius County*

Cathédrale de Vilnius et beffroi by Frederique Triffaux, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle, England*

100x/11 - Millennium Bridge by Ben Edge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rock House*

Early Afternoon, Rock House by Mat Marrash, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Midtown East, New York*

St. Patrick's Cathedral @ 5th Ave by Jenny Guo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kananaskis Range, Canada*

The Black Prince by Randall Myhre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*

Dresden by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beijing*

Recycling Queen on the Beijing streets. by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Goodwood Revival , UK*

Rui Macedo Silva - 1965 Ford GT40 Works Prototype Roadster at the 2016 Goodwood Revival (Photo 1) by Dave Adams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lubbock, Texas*

IMGP6838-1BW by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Snow day*

Snow day by wacamerabuff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco*

Abstract Architectural Shapes by shaireproductions.com, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio*

La Bella Roma by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Daydreamer*

IMGP6868-CROP-BW by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rue du Liban, Paris*

Moonrise, Paris by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osaka*

yumematibito6330 by s.maeda(higepal), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ireland*

Photography School by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*

Industrial Landscape by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

A rainy night in london by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle, England*

100x/10 - My home city by Ben Edge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Walking the dog by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


Seule issue, le ciel... by J2MC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
~sofia, bulgaria~ 2016 by Tasos Tsoukalas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane CIty by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Quens Bridge by Genaro Leiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Walk 20170211 143107 by Churchill Shmurchill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Italy


la lavandèra e la nèbia by Cesare Schiapelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Empty streets by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Iceland*
_ by john grzinich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


Le poids de la pluie by Michel Groleau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kosice, Slovakia*
like a kid by jakub kloc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC01237 by Rai A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antalya, Turkey*
Seaport Antalya TR by Ferhat Koy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Porto - Portugal


Porto Portugal by Margot~M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Halte Senayan Jakarta by Arnaldo Pellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sibiu, Romania*
Old Town, Sibiu, Transylvania by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


el viaducto by Boris Kombol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb Eyes by Thierry Figini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_091 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Sydney


Sydney Harbour Bridge by chris's Photo's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Pont by PE.Porquet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Stadiou street, Athens by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Tolouse


CROMATIX [ THSF 2016 ] by EL JOKER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


CITYSCAPES by zlatan klaric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
City by 涂 一休, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
IMG_5119 by Niki Suppan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oujda, Morocco*
Oujda - Morocco 2015 by Mr Atrocity, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin
*

Berlin in love by mini malist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bandung, Indonesia*
IMG_1301 by Andrey Acorbusie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Marin headlands, CA - US


Lighthouse by Hans Faye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Chess Day, Hong Kong by Job Homeless, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The Met 5th Avenue, New York City by Hans Faye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Summer in Madrid. by luisephoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Argentario - Italy*


ARGENTARIO (263a) by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Transportes modernos by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Saltaire by Howard Lindsey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Saltaire by Howard Lindsey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
160308_4233 by Michele Gavazza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Imposing by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Winter Trees by Andrew Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grenoble*


Untitled by Jacques Isner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Unreal Estate by subodh shetty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alicante - Spain*


_MG_4134 by ruben redondo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon *


Silhouettes by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glendale, CA - US *


DSC_0332 by Rob Rovira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


mouse by Marius Tamosauskas, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

*Audi R8*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

*Audi R8*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

*Aves*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

*Beagle*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

*Bentley*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

*Bosque oscuro*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

*Bulldog Frances cachorro*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

*Caballo negro carreras*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

*Calle Amsterdam*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

*Camaleón*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

*Camino*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

*Corteza de árbol*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

*Costa*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Forbidden City, Beijing*

Roof detail in the Forbidden City, Beijing. by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zadar, Croatia*

Zadar icons by V, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Husum, Germany*
Nr. 6 by F. Otto Graf 29, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

*Vida*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2017)

*Ejemplo*









By dosisfotografica.blogspot


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Aussie

Edge of the world by Dean Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Chartist Bridge by lovelifelovephotography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

vista 1-2 by Maurizio Poli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

vista 1-3 by Maurizio Poli, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

2017 Sydney Opera House B&W by dominotic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

2017 Sydney: Fort Denison B&W by dominotic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

2017 B&W Sydney Harbour Bridge by dominotic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

2017 Sydney Opera House by dominotic, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Tree trunks by Laurie Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Brisbane CIty by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Jagged Little Coast by Daniel Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Arizona, US

Lockheed PV-2 gone forever by S-VFR, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Illinois, US

1950 Ford F3 Pickup Truck in Haldane, Illinois - B/W by Peter Ciro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

A "Bowled" View of Georgetown by Michael Dillon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Union Stations, DC, US

Union Station by Rob, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Indiana, US

Oxbow Lake by durand clark, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Pennsylvania, US

Patio near Children's Fishing Pond (D300) by Stephen Sepan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Louisiana, US

Canon257172 by godrudy6661, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Louisiana, US

Canon257167 by godrudy6661, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington DC, US

Vietnam Memorial in B&W by Dennis Govoni, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cape Cod, US

Cape Cod Potato Chips by Michael Eaton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


Diamonds in the sky by kawaHARA., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Manfred Kerschke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Spiderling - King's Cross London (Abstract Architecture) by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich
*

München by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Musee Grevin L'apocaplypse by Philippe BUNIVA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liwa Oasis - UAE*


Road through the Liwa Oasis by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Modena - Italy*


Modena, notturno #3 by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto
*

Livraria Lello e Irmão by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Interior, Panteón de Agripa by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lower Austria *


Kaiserin-Elisabeth-Gedächtniskirche by Christian Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Radio Gaga II by efil', on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suncheon - Korea*


DSCF0647.jpg by Kori Brus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le magicien va agir ! by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Too many clocks, not enough time. by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


the Temptation of doctor Antonio by Antonio Martorella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moselle*


Pull by AMJ STREETS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


ZU_DSC_2053_072 by Chang Hyon Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul *


Midnight Esenyurt Bridge by Ayhan ÇAKAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Framed by werdan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma by Fabio Tugnoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


Statue,Athens by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place *


internal peace by Kasia Derwinska, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in the Tibet*


Tibet_2016 -14 by Patricio Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rural scene by Rasto Gallo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roissy - France*


Here We Go Again... by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cyclisme hivernal by Yvan Demers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul *


Aerial Istanbul by Ayhan ÇAKAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minnehaha Falls - US*


Minnehaha Falls (frozen) by John Stark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul *


Into the Darkness by Ayhan ÇAKAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place *


stairway . . . . . . by Dieter Ein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Landing zone - they are already among us by Andreas Klodt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Untitled by Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai *


Burj Khalifa by Christian Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Calle*









By Robert Adams


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Árbol*









By Ansel Adams


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Pueblo*









By Robert Adams


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Palmera*









By Robert Adams


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Piscina*









By Robert Adams


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Arboles*









By Robert Adams


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Petróleo*









By Robert Adams


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boeing*

Feelin' the heat! by Leonardo Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Het Lage Land, Rotterdam, South Holland*

Ga zelle(f) by Paul van de Velde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Craven District, England, United Kingdom*

Pikedaw Hill and Field Barn by Graham Hodgetts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heart Bear HMM!*

Heart Bear HMM! by G. Lang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heart*

Macro Monday - Heart by Paul Rose, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heart*

Heart - Macro Mondays by Eva Winter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio*

People by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Camino*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arles, France*

Nr. 25 by F. Otto Graf 29, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Marea*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Johann Sebastian Bach*

Nr. 17 by F. Otto Graf 29, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
30237041394 by jameskkmok, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Trago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Gota de agua*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Kids and Light Tiles by Radovan Paška, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Aguila*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Hielo*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Husky*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Thought I Ran Into You by Aion Mello, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Lago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^HAPPY Valentines Day JOSIP, 
and Many More Great and Beautiful Photos , Djole13:banana:, My/Our SSC Friendly Family Brother and SSC Friendly Family friend TO everyone here:grouphug:,. 
happy 165,000 " likes " GIVEN TO YOU BY ALL YOUR great FRIENDS HRE like, Christos-Greece, José I,.Omega, Zaz965, Katarzyna DJ, Nandos Ros, so Many More, to mentioned, May God Bless you all, :cheers2:


djole13 said:


> *Heart Bear HMM!*
> 
> Heart Bear HMM! by G. Lang, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Laguna*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Louvre*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Surveillance by Brian Price, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Lunada*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Playa*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Coche*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Machu pichu*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Montañas*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Coche*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Sacré-Cœur, Paris by Matt Hadley, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Humo*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Planta*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Pluma*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Impresión*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Telaraña*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Calle*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Cables*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2017)

*Veterano*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Eye B&W by Giel Pieter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aliste, Zamora, Spain*

Aceite 13 Lated_20131207_0029 by Carlos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valladolid, Spain*

Fuente de la Fama Campo Grande_red by Carlos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

St.Paul's Cathedral by V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Negoziando (b&w) by John Hoey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eclectic*

Eclectic by V, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Isola Tiberina by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iberia*

EC-IQR by Leonardo Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norcia, Italy*

Norcia by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

OUR Lady Of Lourdes Blesses You Josip, woos what a Beautiful photo, The Photo of the day ,IMO Only, please, Today, Tuesday, February 14th, 2017 Happy Valentines DAY Everyone :grouphug:


djole13 said:


> *Valladolid, Spain*
> 
> Fuente de la Fama Campo Grande_red by Carlos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cheapside, London, England*

St. Paul's Cathedral by Chris Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Becerril, Castille and Leon, Spain*

Becerril de campos by Carlos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*China, Shaanxi, Xi'an*

The Traditional Way, Xian, 2014 by Travel by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*


La Gloriette by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, Zavod za zapošljavanje by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Les Sables-d'Olonne, Pays de la Loire, France*

mardi 14 janvier 2014 - Paroisse Sainte-Marie des Olonnes by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Moño al sol by Ruben H. Pinilla, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*


Le Mont Saint-Michel by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

_DSC3493-rev-jpeg-bw by Ruben H. Pinilla, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*

Crikvenica - Amabilis by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, šetalište V. Nazora by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*


Le Mont Saint-Michel by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parga, Greece*
Parga Harbour ( Greek mainland) (BW) (Canon EOS 7D & EF-S 17- 55mm f2.8 Zoom) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*

Crikvenica by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Tax Tamas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cows


Matured by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Vernacular by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Beside by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Becalmed by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Overlook by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Witchfinder by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

All At Sea by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Anointed by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Change by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Niña*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Escena*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Cisne*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Cocina*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Huellas*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Conejo*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Vaso*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Rocoso*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Rocoso*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Delfín*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Diente de León*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Elefante*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Escalera*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Escalera*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Formas*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Gato*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Asombro*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Gracioso*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Dormilón*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2017)

*Hiena*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bristol, England*

Morning snowfall by John, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cotham, Bristol, England*

Life in the Bearpit by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain*

Puente Romano y Mezquita, Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Puerto, Balearic Islands, Spain*

El pescador by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tagore Garden, Delhi*

On Duty by Radhakrishna Rao, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

Rimski most by Ibn Dzerir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Another bridge in Budapest by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Agotnes, Hordaland, Norway*

"Industrial area" by Terje Helberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz, Spain*

Edificios by Jaione Corcuera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Diego, California*

Happy Valentines Day from San Diego, California by Rita Petita, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Untitled by Catherine Sparacino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lindau , Germany*

000122 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney, New South Wales*

DSC01261 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Gimignano, Tuscany, Italy*

torture for everyone by Tomislav Bicanic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Almería, Spain*

P1010028 by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yokohama-shi, Kanagawa Prefecture, Japan*

Hikawa Maru, 氷川丸 by aotaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada : Puerta de las Granadas ( Acceso a la Alhambra ) by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tatarpur, Delhi*

Morning Walk by Radhakrishna Rao, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vitoria-Gasteiz, Spain*

Vitoria-Gasteiz by Jaione Corcuera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*American Museum of Nature*

3|52|2017 by David, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2017)

*Soledad*









By Francesco Comello


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2017)

*Sagrado*









By Francesco Comello


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2017)

*Reto*









By Thomasz Gutzowaty


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2017)

*Competencia*









By Thomasz Gutzowaty


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2017)

*Clásicos*









By Thomasz Gutzowaty


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2017)

*Expectativa*









By Thomasz Gutzowaty


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2017)

*Autopista*









By Thomasz Gutzowaty


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2017)

*Contendor*









By Thomasz Gutzowaty


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2017)

*Expectativa*









By Thomasz Gutzowaty


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2017)

*Inicio*









By Thomasz Gutzowaty


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ladram bay*


Stand Tall by Neil Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place *


Untitled by Sankha Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


ANCHORED by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Hell Gate Bridge by Colin Poellot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh - US *


Heavy Morning Fog by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Novgorod - Russia * 


Eternity by elizabeth_raccoon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Novgorod - Russia *


The light in the night by elizabeth_raccoon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Germany, BurgHohenzollern 6000SW by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


York Railway Station by Colin Poellot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata *


Gentlemen by Debmalya Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*American Museum of Nature*

6|52|2017 by David, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Almería, Spain*

Almería : Teatro Apolo by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, Aurora by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*


2017 Düsseldorf Säulenheilige-8907 by Magnus Werthebach, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Paul's Cathedral, London, United Kingdom*

Day 34. Snap a snapper. by Rob Emes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain*

Mezquita, Patio de los Naranjos y Campanario, Alminar, Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Verneda, Barcelona, Catalonia*

-- ii ------ by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

2014 London Calling-4675 by Magnus Werthebach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada : Real Cancilleria ( Palacio de Justicia ) by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Snaefellsnesog Hnappadalssysla, Iceland*

Stykki Dawn by Mark Finney, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Schalke, Gelsenkirchen, North Rhine-Westphalia*

Winter in Bismarck by Michael Döring, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Almería, Spain*

P1010053-rec1 by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stephansdom, Vienna, Austria*

long shadows by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, ul. Kralja Tomislava by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada : Catedral, Plaza Pasiegas by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*

Crikvenica by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, stara apoteka by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

Chavez & Temple-5 by Don Bigger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

Chavez & Temple-5-3 by Don Bigger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

Chavez & Temple-7-3 by Don Bigger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atlanta - US*


Georgia State Capitol, 206 Washington Street SW, Atlanta, Georgia, USA / Architects: Willoughby J. Edbrooke, Franklin Pierce Burnham / Opened: 1889 / Architectural style: Renaissance, Classical Revival by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berliner Dom mit Kolonaden by Manfred Kerschke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Hyde Park Sunset by eon60, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zamora - Spain
*

... Bajo el puente ... by Lanpernas 3.0, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Coconut Tree by Moments Shoots, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Puente de piedra BN by Daniel Bertólez Vázquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grenoble - France*


De Gap à Grenoble by Etienne CASTE-BELKADI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec - Canada*


... by Jean S. will be off from February 15 until 23, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bulls heads at The Rookery by duncan c, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tadoussac - Canada*


Looking down... by Jean S. will be off from February 15 until 23, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durham - UK*


Durham Cathedral by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mc Lean Falls*


McLean Falls, The Caitlins by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Blind by Cacator, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beauport city - Canada*


We are so small ... by Jean S. will be off from February 15 until 23, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brescia - Italy*


Si scende verso la città by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Woodpecker bay - New Zealand*


Woodpecker Bay by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagolino - Italy*


Promiscuità by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Cyclist in the Mist. by Michiel Gransjean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seven Sister - UK*


Severn Sisters by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rattlesnake Lake, WA - US*


to the places that inspire our happiness by Quintin Doroquez, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

*Motriz*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

*Terapia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

*Amor incondicional*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

*Muelle*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

*Violin*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

*Descanso*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

*Regreso*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*

Light in Lausanne by AVPHOTOGRAPHIES, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

L13513772 1 by Pierre Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wyczaki, Warsaw, Masovian*

Airbus A330-302 by Bartlomiej Mostek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rexdale, Toronto, Ontario*

Bridge of Sighs by Lola M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bristol, England*

Bristol! ! by timcomer102, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mt. Asama - Nagano, Japan*

Mt. Asama - Nagano Side by Greg Tokyo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brunissard, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Queyras by Love View, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Linz, Upper Austria, Austria*

LDZ by Wolfgang Hackl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Glacier National Park Montana US*

Westside Range B&W (Explored) by Steve Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Farndon, England*

Seat without a view by David Padley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cat*

Catillack Black & White by David McCudden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*storm*

Whoosh - storm by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

Manhattan by Nick G Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dorset, England*

Bikers ride into West Bay by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marrakech-Tensift-Al Haouz, Morocco*

DSC_1026 bw.jpg by Stephen Percival, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reynolds Corners, Toledo, Ohio*

Tin Man by Janet Pickel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pennsylvania*

hulking mass. by stevenbley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*feathered friends*

feathered friends by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Defense Heliport, Ile-de-France, France*

Canopy by Giles McGarry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada : Catedral e Iglesia del Sagrario by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Canary Wharf skyline by efil', on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Taipei

Light trails B&W by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Hong Kong

people tram wanchai HK B&W D500 Z28mm_DSC3352 by Neil Fifer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

05880011 by Vadim Shmerko, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

003 bored at La Défense : straight lines by Franek N, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

000010460002 by Jack Yu, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Oxford in B&W by lanzette, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Saye's streets by Aaron Saye, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Saye's streets by Aaron Saye, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Looking southeast from Terminal Tower in B+W by CSXno601, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Brockwell Hall / SE24 by George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

Surveillance by Brian Price, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

Perplexed by Brian Price, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

2011 New York - black&white impressions-06667 by Magnus Werthebach, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

2013 New York - black&white impressions-1686 by Magnus Werthebach, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Times Square, New York City

2013 New York - black&white impressions-6616 by Magnus Werthebach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSC_8787_LR4 by Alexander Grinvald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Dragonfly by harrysio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
~ ~ ~ by wire_paladinSF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
DSC6271 by Tomas Brugger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
4722_20170121_0008 f by Mark Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro historico, Mexico City, 2013 by NaijaKitsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
TFSM - Winter '17 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berliner Straße by Kevin Schulzbus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Puhu ja pigista" MAM, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
NYC by Matilda Diamant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Mother by sergi escribano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Gioia by Angelo Alaimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
When she was young and enjoyed the carousel at the Luxembourg Gardens . . . . . #igersparis #igersfrance #paris #france #daughter #luxembourggardens #grateful #travelstoke #pariscartepostale #parisjetaime #pariscartepostale #ricksteveseurope #travel #wand by Bridget Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Hyde Park by Sergio Somavilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Canal Grande - Venezia by Stefano Padoan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Msida Yacht Marina II by Bruno Coelho (fb & insta: @brunocoelhopt & @brunocoelhophotography), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Backyard by clappstar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
...uptoinfinity II... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Niort, France*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 7680 : donjon ou château de Niort, fin du XIIe s. Deux-Sèvres, samedi 5 novembre 2016, 13:27:37 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Rákóczi tér - Budapest by Louise Feige, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Tappan Zee bridge (New York's Hudson River), U.S.A.*
20161015-16-2 by Nev Brown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lithuania*


where do you think we're going? by Mindaugas Buivydas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lille - France*


Caniche à la retraite !!! by Pascal DESNAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mesokhori - Greece*


messochóri by Gerhard Haindl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


At World's End by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bavaria - Germany
*

The first rays by Richard Jacob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lithuania*


night of the iguana by Mindaugas Buivydas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Ascenso al cielo by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

symbiosis by damiec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


intention by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alicante - Spain*


Font de la Renyinyosa by Miquel Gomis Mascarell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bariloche - Argentina*


Isla Victoria - Bariloche by Reynaldo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by nuria baquero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Vatican city


DSC_4584 by Cristobal Herrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in France


The Son #2 by Vanvan_fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen
*

The Shadow by Anne Worner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Apparition (Natalia Bouglione) by d200d700, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chubut - Argentina*


Magellanic penguin colony by alejandro lifschitz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignon - France*


R0020_Camargue_01 - Version 2 by Sandro Marchetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Highway 1 by Justin Loyd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Untitled by laumra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sunrise by Walter Breidenbach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alicante - Spain*


La torre by Mariano Belmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Your best shot by Paul Menning, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges*


Church Of Our Lady, Bruges by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


the x factor / night in Taksim by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Atleta*









By Craig Golding


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Murcia - Spain*


234 by Mariano Belmar, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Atleta*









By Craig Golding


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong by david livermore, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Atleta*









By Craig Golding


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Atleta*









By Craig Golding


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Deportista*









By Craig Golding


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake of Thoune*


Spot on Stockhorn by Samuel Hess, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Deportista*









By Craig Golding


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loarre - Spain*


Superluna sobre Loarre (montaje) by Vicente Peláez, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Atleta*









By Craig Golding


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nottingham - UK*


University of Nottingham by Mladen Radman, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Deportista*









By Craig Golding


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Deportista*









By Craig Golding


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Murcia - Spain*


050 by Mariano Belmar, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Atleta*









By Craig Golding


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


En la mañana by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Deportista*









By Craig Golding


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Deportista*









By Craig Golding


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Paracaidismo*









By David Waterman


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Paris


2017-01-01_19:41 by h- pom, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Deportistas*









By Donald Miralle, Jr.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


... by Achim Pfennig, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Natación*









By Donald Miralle, Jr.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


Al final, la luz by Mariano Belmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


FORD RAT-ROD by 13 Salty Dog 77, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Competencia*









By Donald Miralle, Jr.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Ciclismo*









By Donald Miralle, Jr.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Creepy Heads by Andrew Hollingsworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Murcia - Spain*


Dias de lluvia 3 by Mariano Belmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Detail by Driver V, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Competencia*









By Donald Miralle, Jr.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Hidratación*









By Donald Miralle, Jr.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Pole position by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Atletas*









By Donald Miralle, Jr.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Maratón*









By Donald Miralle, Jr.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Sinagoga Santa María la Blanca by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Sebastian, Spain*
Dejamos paso by María Martínez de Artola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Canal - Winter Nights by Andrew Moor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Durban, South Africa*
_MG_9175 BNW1 by Willper Edward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Munich, Germany*
Munich by Cristina Siminiceanu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
The coming of dusk by Joe Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Petrozavodsk, Karelia (Russia)*
Walk into the night by Mikhail Kryshen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmusbrug in Rotterdam by kévin vanoverberghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Mihaly Ivany, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Hello kitty by Siniša Ostojić, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2017)

*Lance*









By Elizabeth Kreutz


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Quens Bridge by Genaro Leiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Dark City by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mont Saint Michel, France*
Mont Saint Michel by Maxime Caillaba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Halte Senayan Jakarta by Arnaldo Pellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Temple of Apollo (Side), Turkey*
_DSC6594 by poobi63, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*British Columbia mountains, Canada*
Towering Mountain Peaks Around Moraine Lake (Black & White, Banff National Park) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo: My New York by Kauê Bitencourt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
waiting on the tram 01 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Radiceva Street, 2006. by Boris Štromar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_104 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Photographer by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos (Rhodes island), Greece*
Lindos BN by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Biggest fan by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
Let your dreams take flight ! by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
_XT12432 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mar del Plata, Uruguay*
Street photo by Darío Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Instituto Cervantes by Maria Solís, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amterdam, Holland*
Snow in Amsterdam, Leidseplein by Leontien Huurman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
Cet été by Daniele Spagnuolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Untitled by Ömer Metehan DANACI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt a.M. Germany by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Dark London by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Artscience Museum in Singapore*

Black Lotus by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*classic car, Germany*

Classic Corrosion by Martyn Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Provence, France*

Traversée à haut risque! / High risk crossing! by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*bonsai*

The Dragons by Greg Tokyo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utah USA*

Rugged Landforms and Hardlines of the CanyonLands Utah by Xiao Chuan Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brize Norton, England*

RAF Brize Norton nightshoot 07 by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beulah, Michigan, United States*

1957 was the year by Janet Pickel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle upon Tyne, England*

IMG_0572-Edit-Edit by Tom Hibberd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cueva de Agreda, Castille and Leon, Spain*

Infinito Blanco by Álex Montañés, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

... by Eva P, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

La Défense by Chacha Lala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gauchos, La Pampa, Argentina*

Gauchos, La Pampa, Argentina. by Eric Verdaasdonk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Piazza del popolo(S.Severino)*

Piazza del popolo(S.Severino) by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Paul´s Chatedral, London*

Twin Towers by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Provence, France*

Un pont...naguère... / A bridge..in the past... by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blissfield, Michigan, United States*

Blissfield Railroad Bridge by Janet Pickel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*the little chapel*

the little chapel that could. by stevenbley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*S Perth & Kinross, Scotland*

IMG_3993-Edit-2 by Tom Hibberd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada : Plaza Bib Rambla by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manila, Philippines*

Streets of Manila, Philippines by Eric Verdaasdonk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*cable railway*

Cable Railway by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
_DSC12158BW -- Jubilee Bridge by Mita09, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Covered Walkway by Chris Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSC_7924 by Gerardo Cárdenas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150511_070D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Policia on the run to repositon as protesters get closer by Steve Bunting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Choo ! Choo ! by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Under the bridge by Leonardo Lago Bermudez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
The House of Icelandic... by Mister Cham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Four Seasons Centre by Mark Heine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Verde Mar de Navegar by Aion Mello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
30th Street Amtrak/Septa Train Station, Philadelphia-IMG_0438ps by David Huisken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
IIII W [Explored] by Ramón Menéndez Covelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Morning in Milano by Stefano Tarantola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Sacre Coeur by ag&ph2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Bainbridge Street by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Laurent Ribot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Cathedral Square by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
#Bruxelles 2015 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de La Treyne, France*
Château de La Treyne by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waipio valley, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
hawaii 1 (166 of 183) by Brett Crandall Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMGP7131 by imre richárd heffler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Sofia street view at night by Simeon Donov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Bank St. Bridge - Winterlude by Andrew Moor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Urban Lines by E.K.111, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dresden, Germany*
Augustus Bridge Dresden Germany by Jörg Dr. Vetter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Timisoara, Romania*
9.28 by Cristina Siminiceanu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam 11-02-2017-15 by Pure Natural Ingredients, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kobe, Japan*
Skyscraper/Kobe,Japan by Jin-Mikami, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
The River City - Brisbane by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Walk 20170211 143107 by Churchill Shmurchill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, France*
Place Massena by CT photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Our Eyes Met as We Crossed Paths by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
Dallas Hwy to Atlantis by Haal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
the end of the line by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
svi_008 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Les amoureux by Jérémy Talens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Stadiou street, Athens by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
_MG_0898-2.jpg by Philippe SCHERER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bandung, Indonesia*
De Groote Postweg - anno 2015 by Photon Broker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
_XT12413 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Winter in Belgrade by Yahir Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Saigon-HCMC-25 by Brian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Dominique Perrault Gangway Arganzuela by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
MIAMI by Tarik Bouamri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
Malaga-9 by Alastair Wilcock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Sheik Zayed Mosque BW by Donald E. Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Untitled by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
_PSY5537 by PSYGMON 7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Explosion by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Fan Pier, Boston by Terry Rochford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Columbus, Ohio by Erik Lykins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha skyline view by Richard Pushpakumar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
5137 by The Pixelsmith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
A winter evening at the Sacré-coeur, Paris, France by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
View on Paris by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London Eye*

London in Mono #75 by - Itch -, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Québec, Canada*

Friends by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waterloo, London, England*

Above the Elephant by John Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

A ray of sunshine over Prague by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada : Jardines del Triunfo by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle Upon Tyne, England*

IMG_2672-Edit-2 by Tom Hibberd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco*

P2 by Christopher Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

... by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto Antico, Genoa, Italy*


Genova, Porto Antico, Biosfera by Dario 2569, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada : Alhambra, Palacio de Carlos V by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Martigues, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

CREAVUE-EL PADRE PICTURE by thierrymuller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maremma, Italy*


pitigliano [Maremma 2016 #10] by Dimitri, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Malaysia*

a99II by Yudy Images, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toronto*

old and new by Anders Morken, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anagni, Italy*


Ho sceso con te almeno un milione di scale (Anagni di notte) by tito santoni, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Charles Bridge on the Vltava, Prague by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cuba, Havana*

Old man.jpg by Thierry Gerber, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Albion, XNM 689L. by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tynemouth Metro Station, England*

IMG_2200 copy by Tom Hibberd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fijenoord, Rotterdam, South Holland*

vakmanschap in Rotterdam by Luciën Reyns, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gullfoss, Islande*

Gulfoss Islande by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


gardans by the Bay by Mark TAYLOR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Balloons . XT1 . by Guilhem Bringuier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Callejeando por Madrid by Leandro Fridman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astorga - Spain*


Palacio Arzobispal de Astorga. by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Windmills 1.jpg by mrkramer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Acueducto de Segovia by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A Tale oF Trees by Tim Haynes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


images by FujiYako, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela - Spain*


Don Ramón and Santiago by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


VoltaBorbonica2 by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Like Mannequins by Le Nabis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Spezia - Italy*


Watching the time go by by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


posd by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anacortes - US*


2014-08-13 Response, Vigilant & Overseas Nikiski (02) (2048x1024) by -jon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Clifton Suspension Bridge by Levon Dymond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Foro Boarium by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


UnRoofedChurch by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loiba - Spain*


Contraluz en Loiba by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Week 7 - No face Portrait by Louis Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iguazu water falls*


Sueños de agua by ehenar04, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waterton lake - Canada*


Waterton Lakes- by Greg Simenoff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao*


97FM, Mallona Galtzada, Alde Zaharra, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country) 2017.02.14 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Monuments by rabesphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by i'm still here, against rubbish awards!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Venditore di manichini * Dummies's seller by Diego Santi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden*


Augustus Bridge Dresden Germany by Jörg Dr. Vetter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baltimore - US*


B&W Potapsco by Samuel Weems, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Two and a Half Men by StudioZombi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Belleville by nicolas klein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Lying down on the job by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Udaipur - India*


Inde - Rajasthan - Udaipur by Andre Marie Springer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skagit - US
*

2013-01-20 Snow Geese (26) (B&W) (1024x680) by -jon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anacortes - US*


2015-03-06 F/V Blue North (B&W) (Long Exposure) (2048x1360) by -jon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brescia*


Notturno, Brescia by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Statue silhouette by Mike Thorn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koenigsbourg - France*


Chateau Haut-Koenigsbourg by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Skyline by Rolf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Market Day by Marc Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2_DSC4035 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Up Torre Latinoamericana II by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Shimmering darkness - heavenly black and squares. #Cruise #sealife #travelphotography #travelgram #skärgård by Ryan Mark Paul Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid black and white by diana andreea dragoman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
DSC03482-Edit by James Cage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cosmic Love by Aion Mello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Blackandwhite Black & White Black And White Open Edit Cityscapes Street Photography Streetphotography New York EyeEm Best Shots United States at Brooklyn Bridge by jcl_paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
007/2017 by Denis Ortis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Adams Plaza Bridge by Paul N., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Architecture 1 by Pharra Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Parliament by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
P41-2017-019 by Liane Finch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambon, France*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kapaa at Kauai, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hawaii '15 by faun070, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*

Washington Monument Fountain by Joscelyn Paine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turkey, Istanbul*

Istiklal street by Toms Buls, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wennington Station*

Wennington Station by Paul King, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ales, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

Untitled by jen.ivana, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lúčky, Slovakia*

Waterfall under the Arc by Rasto Gallo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stewartville, Minnesota*

Granary-Lumix GX85 by Preskon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aker Brygge, Oslo, Norway*

157/365 Dokka by Steinar Teigen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Scan-170126-0007 by Aleksey Myakishev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*rhythm*

Rythmn by james baughman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Freiburg, Germany*

Freiburg Minster Square by der LichtKlicker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*

run by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chinchilla*

Chinchilla en ByN. by Ana Maria Jimenez Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oxfordshire, England*

Flywheel Festival 2016-14 by Benjamin Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Apocalypse by Borna Bursac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Den Helder, North Holland, Netherlands*

Das Boot by GOLDFOCUS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada : La Alhambra by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Svalbard, Norway*

Arctic views by Toms Buls, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Africa*

DSC06508 by nosport.com, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grand Canyon*

Home, Sweet, Home by swmartz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Edinburgh Zoo 2015-6 by Benjamin Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada : Palacio de Carlos V, La Alhambra by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

B&W Angkor Wat by Beatriz Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tonle Sap Lake, Cambodia

Life at Tonle Sap Lake by -TNkoh22-, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Prea khan temple by Stig Berge, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Cambodia

Gate of the dead by Stig Berge, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Angkor Wat Temple, Cambodia

Praying for the Buddha by Stig Berge, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Downtown Los Angeles, California

Seventh & Figueroa by Roy Mukogawa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Downtown Los Angeles, California

Looking at Wilshire and Figueroa (B&W) by Roy Mukogawa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Diego, California

El Prado Arcade by Roy Mukogawa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

Going with the flow by Roy Mukogawa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

The not so straight path by Roy Mukogawa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seattle, US

Winter Sky by thatkatmat22, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

sleeping giant.... by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seattle, US

b + w by Joffre Daigle, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seattle, US

On the Upslope by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Seattle, US

Ferrying to Seattle by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris B&W by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Promenade Parisienne by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Viaduc d'Austerlitz by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris,Bords de Seine by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Imola - Italy*


Il gruppo perfetto è composto da 2 persone e 2 birre | The perfect group is composed of two people and two beers. by Silvia Lorenzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tropea* 


Tropea by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Eiffel Tower (Hasselblad 503, Kodak Tri-X 400) by alejandro lifschitz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto - Japan*


Kyoto - Nanzenji Temple Garden 3 by Sandro Marchetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


Pisa, camposanto by Gabriele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto*


Kyoto - Okochi Sanso Garden walk 2 by Sandro Marchetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Ollà! by Samson Famuyide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The memory of trees by Ana Moto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Voliamo un po by Nino Fiore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Lariat*


Lake Lariat Foggy Winter Morning B&W by Bill Conway, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Sugar Loaf - Morro do Pão de Açucar - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Perspective V. by Cs Cs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris (Hasselblad 503, Kodak Tri-X 400) by alejandro lifschitz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petra - Jordan*


Deserted by *altglas*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


quiet by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Another Serpent Photo by LXG_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


_DSC0914 by Giuseppe Cocchieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marmagne - France*


... abbaye Notre Dame de Fontenay by Antonio Stievano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Riding a turtle in Florence by Andrea Guidetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venaria Reale - Italy*


Faces by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


web1430483 by Lionel CHARMOILLE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Road to DH by Gabriele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


At sunset by marina bisogno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vieste... by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ardeche - France*


Instagram Android Mobile by Arnaud Lancelevée, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples*


Simmetrie by Iaia Quarchioni, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Voluntad*









By Robert Boguslawski


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Voluntad*









By Robert Boguslawski


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Voluntad*









By Robert Boguslawski


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Voluntad*









By Robert Boguslawski


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Voluntad*









By Robert Boguslawski


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Voluntad*









By Robert Boguslawski


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Calle*









By Stormi Lee Greener


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Calle*









By Stormi Lee Greener


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Esperanza*









By Tara Todras-Whitehill


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Esperanza*









By Tara Todras-Whitehill


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Esperanza*









By Tara Todras-Whitehill


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Esperanza*









By Tara Todras-Whitehill


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Esperanza*









By Tara Todras-Whitehill


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Baile*









By Vanessa Winship


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Baile*









By Vanessa Winship


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Baile*









By Vanessa Winship


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Baile*









By Vanessa Winship


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Baile*









By Vanessa Winship


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Baile*










By Vanessa Winship


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Baile*









By Vanessa Winship


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Trabajador*









By Hans van der Meer


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Citadinos*









By Hans van der Meer


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Citadinos*









By Hans van der Meer


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Citadinos*









By Hans van der Meer


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Citadinos*









By Hans van der Meer


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Citadinos*









By Hans van der Meer


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Citadinos*









By Hans van der Meer


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Citadinos*









By Hans van der Meer


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Citadinos*









By Hans van der Meer


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Citadinos*









By Hans van der Meer


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Citadinos*









By Hans van der Meer


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Fuerza*









By Katalin Arkell


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Mascota*









By Maciej Skawinski


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore highway tunnel, Singapore*
IMG_9131 by Kirk Che Reddulus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Crossing by Pierre-Olivier Staes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
_DSC7347 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Maasai*









BY PHILIP LEE HARVEY


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Stadium*









By Mark Holtzman


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Modern*









BY ZUMA PRESS


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Native american*









BY ERIKA LARSEN


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Vacuna*









By Stefan Boness


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Tartan*









BY KIERAN DODDS


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
I have to say this thread is going in the wrong direction unless someone take an action*


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Tartan*









BY KIERAN DODDS


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Tuareg*









BY FRANS LEMMENS


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Can I Follow? by Aion Mello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
385720_0771edmonoed by David Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris on film by Amélien Bayle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Artistas*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice at Night by Pharra Perry, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Lluvia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Iglesia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Paisaje urbano*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Gran Canal de Venecia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Ciudad en la nieve*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Azure window (Gozo), Malta*
The Azure Window in Gozo - Monochrome landscape by stephangrixti1, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Amsterdam*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Cesky,Krumlov-República Checa*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*San Diego*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Anyone for cricket?! by CHRIS GIBSON, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Calle vieja*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Down Town Dubai, UAE by Sheikh Mohsin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Pittsburgh*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Paisaje de la ciudad*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Praga Inusual*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Viejo puente ponte vecchio de Florencia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMGP7423 by imre richárd heffler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varanasi, India*

The River Ganges - Varanasi, India by a man • a beard • a camera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Isle of Wight, England*

Isle of Wight Pier by Lynn Peck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*hare*

Juste un instant de la vie d'un lièvre - Just a moment of the life of a hare by Michel Dopré, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tschingel, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*

Stockhornkette by Samuel Hess, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*bicycle*

Fiets tegen de muur by Andre Lindeboom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by Dmitriy Beketov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belledonne, France*

Belledonne 993 by Dr Pitch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Depuis la passerelle Debilly... by chargil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*old book*

Macro Mondays – B&W by Kathy Perks, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Playa de Gingdao*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lacock Abbey, England*

The Cauldron at Lacock Abbey by Jase W, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

Red Arrows KL Twin towers B&W by Lynn Peck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Église La Madeleine, Paris by Gil Hurtado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ruse, Bulgaria*

Ruse, Bulgarie by Gil Hurtado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont-Saint-Michel, France*

Abbaye du Mont-Saint-Michel, France by Gil Hurtado, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Salzburgo*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Svalbard, Norway*

Welcome to the North by Toms Buls, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Imagen de la ciudad*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Emmendingen, Baden-Württemberg, Germany*

Emmendingen Market Place by der LichtKlicker, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Amanecer en Las Vegas*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Twilight zone by Borna Bursac, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Noche de verano encantador*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada : La Alhambra, Puerta de la Justicia by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Pequeño Casares*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Le rouge et le noir by liofoto, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Little City*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fontainebleau, France*

Château de Fontainebleau by Gil Hurtado, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Hermoso parque de la ciudad*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Tour Eiffel by Gil Hurtado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cochabamba, Bolivia*

Taxi. Cochabamba-Bolivie by Gil Hurtado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*

T. rex on a stroll by Toms Buls, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Salzburgo*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Ombres by Gil Hurtado, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Los Angeles*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by Gil Hurtado, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Lubeck,Alemania*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arnhem, Netherlands*

Railway station by Ingrid Siemons, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Untitled by Gil Hurtado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada*

Granada : Palacio de Carlos V, La Alhambra by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, ul. Kralja Tomislava by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*

Crikvenica by Djole Novi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, Ul. kralja Tomislava by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada : Santuario de Nuestra Señora del Perpetuo Socorro by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Moscú*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Times Square*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Bailadora*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Noche,Boston*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Lago de Garda,Italia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Praga,República Checa*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2017)

*Noctambula*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Stormy morning by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


J'ai peut être trop aimé Jack London? I by Dominique Miltat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Armageddon by Theo van der Meulen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


This Masquerade by Theo van der Meulen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


11:55 shibuya tokyo 🐦 by masaaki miyara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Boodika by Olly Denton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


milano by paolo corti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Setubal - Portugal*


The Light that I wanted so Much. by António João, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wanurejo - Indonesia*


Corridor and Pagodas by Purple Field, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


57 by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guizhou - China*


Art in the Mountain by Purple Field, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Spettacolari by massimo medulli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Slowly by Antonio Di Filippo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plouha - France*


infrared .. by fabrice bertholino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Merry-go-round in front of the City Hall by Purple Field, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


My Ansel Adams tribute by francesco celano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Valseriana, 1895mt. by francesco De Franco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown Place
*

contraste by Bruno Batista, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Contraste by Delson Cursino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Biondo Tevere by Maurizio Martella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Contrast by Anna Ljungdahl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


contrast by Iuliana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville*


Siviglia - Pavillion by archidream, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo NHK by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Alcazar de Seville by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo -Spain*


Toledo by tetedelart1855, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Otago - New Zealand*


Two Bridges / Alexandra / Central Otago / NZ by Matt McCutcheon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Disney, FL - US*


Toccata & Fugue In D Minor by Kent Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Hague*


Den Haag Central Station by Renate Oskam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp*


Antwerpen Central Station by Paul Hoogeveen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Bow Bridge, Central Park, NYC by Adam Garelick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Strangers on a Train by Vice | Eye, Heart & Soul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Grand Central Terminal by Lue Huang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


Line by Lue Huang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aberdeen - UK*


Aberdeen, Central Library. (In Explore). by PeskyMesky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


La maestosità di Roma antica... by massimo medulli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Concord - US*


Ohio Central ZVL in New Concord, OH by Brandon Townley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Latourell falls - US*


Lonely Remnants by Johnathon Powers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ibariki - Japan*


Torii by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Color Left | Bodie, California by Vicki Mar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Love Praha by Nikomatt, on Flickr


----------



## asyuqshk1 (Jan 19, 2017)

That's very nice images.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Deporte*









By Alyssa Schukar


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Deporte*









By Alyssa Schukar


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Deporte*









By Alyssa Schukar


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Deporte*









By Alyssa Schukar


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Deporte*









By Alyssa Schukar


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Deporte*









By Anastas Tarpanov


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Deporte*









By Cameron Spencer


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Diversión*









By Christien Jaspars


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Sumergir*









By Donald Miralle, Jr.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Deporte*









By Jay L. Clendenin


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Cementerio*









By Larry Towell


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Deporte*









By Peter Holgersson


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Apoyo*









By Peter Holgersson


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Reto*









By Peter Holgersson


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Perspectiva*









By Peter Holgersson


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Tributo*









By Philippe Lopez


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Deporte*









By Quinn Rooney


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Salto*









By Quinn Rooney


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Sincronizar*









By Quinn Rooney


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Aldea*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Noel*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*San Francisco*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*San Francisco*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*San Francisco*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Los Angeles*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Los Angeles*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Los Angeles*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Los Angeles*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Mexico*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Los Angeles*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Las Vegas*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Tokio*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Shanghai*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Dubai*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Shanghai*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Atlanta*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Tailandia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Gran Estambul*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Dubai*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Almaty*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Santiago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Los Angeles*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Santo Domingo*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Bangkok*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Dubai*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Gran Santiago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Ciudad del Cabo*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Hong Kong*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Las Vegas*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore CBD by Fast Dove, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Hong Kong*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Los Angeles*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Los Angeles*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Londres*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Los Angeles*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Allright . . by Grant Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Rascacielos Mary axe*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Bella Suiza*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Tagankaya sq. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Vista desde el Burj Khalifa*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Nieve en la ciudad*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Hare Krishna 1 by luis abarca, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Venecia romántica*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Croacia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Venecia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Kremlin,Moscú*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Noches de Bristol*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Calle en Londres*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
2014-25-30 Madrid_F ONLY PERSONAL COMMENTS. NO LOGOS. FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.© RESPECT the copyright. by Yo Leenders, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Basilea,Suiza*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Estrasburgo*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Schwabisch hall Alemania*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Over the top by Brigt Erland Nersveen, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Kuala Lumpur,Malasia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Ciudad bajo el puente*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
TFSM - Winter '17 by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Munich,Alemania*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Floración Francia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Noche en Venecia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Boston*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Verde Mar de Navegar by Aion Mello, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Tarde en Canadá*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Central Park NYC by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
. by Stéphane Dégremont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Canary Wharf, London.jpg by Larry Dalton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Fino A Domani, Venice by flatworldsedge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by lory busin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Emeute-toi! by Francoise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Back from Dubaï by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sanary-sur-Mer, France*
Wonderful Smile by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Champs-sur-Marne, France*
Château de Champs - France - BEMEZPICTURES-6 by Mezino Bertrand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hookipa beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
SVCC 2015-2016 Submissions-48 by Mary McIntyre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMGP7474 by imre richárd heffler, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

The Escape by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Vancouver*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Belgium

Antwerp Nights by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Miami*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Hong Kong*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Ancient Empty Street by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Budapest*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Chasing the Night by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Canadá*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Alone in the Dark by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Chicaco*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

France

Longing for the Sea by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Miami*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Leading Lines in Hiroshima by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Gotham*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

A Night In Québec by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Austin,Texas*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Shinjuku Nights by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Budapest*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Los Angeles*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Londres*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Los Angeles*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Francia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Paris*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Paris*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Paris*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Hong Kong*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Los Angeles*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Los Angeles*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Londres*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Japon*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Los Angeles*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Luces de la ciudad*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Singapur*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Calle romántica*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Gloomy*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Noche en la ciudad*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Calle en la niebla*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Boston*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Metropolis*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

*Megalopolis*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Mayor by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Publicidad by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corsica - France*


Corsica.Neptune 1856 by sylvain moulinet michelozzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon
*

togetherness by horlo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gran Canarias - Spain*


ícaro salvado by susodediego , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Time for a break soldier  ☆EXPLORE☆ Thx everybody and merry xmas 😊 by Markus Koller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


winter colours by Markus Koller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


... accanto o lontano! by federico marrangoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amalfi - Italy*


Amalfitan coast. Taken from a ship, at sunset, the beautiful Amalfitan coast appears like a terrace from where the houses hang. Meanwhile the storm was preparing... by Marcelo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Mere-fille-DSC_7554 by Arno C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Je risquais l'overdose de couleurs, désolé ;-) by J2MC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


World of child by José Eduardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaoxing - China*


Dongpu shaoxing china. by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaoxing - China*


bridge shaoxing china by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Olabeaga, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country) 2017.02.15 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brittany - France*


Dusk over the Odet by Fred Adams LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


3D Vs 2D by Tarique Sani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Castelinho in Parque Lage by Frans Harren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barkhausen - Germany*


take a look by christian mu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Les patineurs by Rémy Bochu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Deustu, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country) by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


rocket man... by "Stu-Bo", on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Estructura*









By Karl Lang


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Estructura*









By Karl Lang


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Estructura*









By Karl Lang


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Estructura*









By Karl Lang


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Estructura*









By Karl Lang


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Estructura*









By Karl Lang


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Estructura*









By Karl Lang


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Campeón*









By Tomasz Gudzowaty


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Salto*









By Travis Dove


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Cultura*









By Travis Dove


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Concentración*









By Vittore Buzzi


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Metropolis*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Río de Janeiro*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Garden City*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Gotham*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Dubai*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Londres*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Pittsburgh*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*París*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Dubai*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Gourmet,París*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Londres*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Classy,Londres*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Manhattan*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*San Antonio*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Casa decorada*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Shanguai*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Calle de la navidad*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Orlando*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Francia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Miami*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Londres*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Partenon*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Fontana de trevi,Roma*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lakeland (Florida), U.S.A.*
View of downtown Lakeland, Florida, USA, along Lake Mirror by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Gateway arch*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Kuala Lumpur,Malasia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Ópera de Sidney*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Puente Eitai*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Times Square,New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Torres Eiffel,París*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw-1 by Alexander Ignatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La Catrina - Parade by Munir Hamdan, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Colesio de Roma,Italia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Hong Kong*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Östermalm by Pétur Geir Kristjánsson, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2017)

*Hong Kong*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photo 1607_036 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Security - Miami, Florida - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles by Eduardo Acosta, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ukraine

Contrast by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ukraine

So Runs The World Away by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin

Power Lines by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ukraine

WHITE ON BLACK II by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

WINTERLIGHTS (b/w) by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin

F R O S T E D (b/w) by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Berlin

B E R L I N B&W by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

M E T R O by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

B L A C K B R I D G E II by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ukraine

G H O S T O N T H E B R I D G E by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Cloudy Day by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

White hairs by Stéphane Tramoni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ludwigsburg, Germany*

Schloss Ludwigsburg by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ala Moana, Honolulu, Hawaii*

Kaiser Medical Ala Moana 1961 by Kamaaina56, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cefalu, Sicily, Italy*

Sole di Sicilia - Sun of Sicily by Francesco CASTRO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maulbronn Monastery, Germany*

Light by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*


Čakovec, ul. Kralja Tomislava by Djole Novi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada : El equilibrista by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sinsheim, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*

BMW Engine by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Catania, Sicily, Italy*

The Moon in the Square by Francesco CASTRO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fiji Island*


Safe Haven - Namena Marine Reserve, Fiji by Jim Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York
*

NYC Lower Manhattan by P G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


End of the road... by Jesse Estes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaoxing - China*


Didang Lake Shaoxing china. by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malibu - US*


Moonlight Meteor by bmalarky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


U.F.O. by LuxFactory, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ft Worth - US*


Man in the Mirror by Rob Nickerson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Driver by sergi escribano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Southern California - US*


Gallery Show! Nikon D800E / D800 HDR Malibu Landscapes / Seascapes for my Gallery Show! by 45SURF Hero's Odyssey Mythology Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - Spain*


Salamanca #2 by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Organo y Coro, Mezquita Catedral de Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


The Brick by J2MC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Altar Mayor y Coro de la Mezquita Catedral de Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Floating Foundation by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Deanhead_Scammondoen_wate_B&W by Raymond Fitzpatrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


edt-298 by Photomontage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


"The Wave" - Ofelia Plads by Bo Hvidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Float by dennisr300, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flendruz - Switzerland*


Volando en Globo V by Fran Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsingor - Denmark*


Day 210/365 … Kronborg Castle by Bo Hvidt, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Madre*









By Finbarr O'Reilly


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Elenco*









By Gerard Uferas


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Encierro*









By Gerard Uferas


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Fé*









By Jakob Dall


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Puente*









By Jan Grarup


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Apuestas*









By Jenny and Mark


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Reunión*









By Jenny and Mark


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Apuestas*









By Jenny and Mark


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Carreras*









By Jenny and Mark


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Apuestas*









By Jenny and Mark


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Apuestas*









By Jenny and Mark


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Citadino*









By Jonathan Olley


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Elefante*









By Palani Mohan


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Elefante*









By Palani Mohan


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Elefante*









By Palani Mohan


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Elefante*









By Palani Mohan


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Elefante*









By Palani Mohan


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Rostro*









By Paolo Pellegrin


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Oso*









By Paul Nicklen


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Ballena*









By Paul Nicklen


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Entrenar*









By Pieter Hugo


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Pintar*









By Rodrigo Abd


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Tatuajes*









By Rodrigo Abd


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Invocar*









By Rodrigo Abd


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Carrera*









By Roman Vondrous


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Deporte*









By Ryan Pierse


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Deporte*









By Roman Vondrous


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Esgrima*









By Sergei Ilnitsky


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Campeona*









By Sergei Ilnitsky


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Esgrima*









By Sergei Ilnitsky


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Esgrima*









By Sergei Ilnitsky


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Boxeo*









By Sydney Seshibedi


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Esgrima*









By Sergei Ilnitsky


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Salto*









By Wei Zheng


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Salto*









By Yongzhi Chu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Caida*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Citadinos*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Consuegra*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Egipto*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Cabeza de guitarra*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Ferri,Estambul*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Carta*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Building*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*San Marino*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Torre del Benaco*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Los Angeles*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Florida*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Denver*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Cristo Redentor*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Honolulu*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Isla de St Stephen*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Puente Queensboro*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Torre Eiffel*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Praga*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2017)

*Londres*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Gianicolo's view by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Texting by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Umbria - Italy*


gestern by alex xanto ornelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Independence by Hassan askafi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Luci tra le nuvole by francesco De Franco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


ENSAIO TÉCNICO - MOCIDADE - CARNAVAL 2017 / RJ by Marcelo Teixeira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Remember the rare old time by francesco De Franco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


too much by Pablo Quintana Maureira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matera - Italy*


Untitled by paolocalounique, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angkor - Cambodia*


ANGKOR TEMPLES BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*LA Salle - US*


In Canyons 102 by Noah Weiner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0920 by francesco celano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec*

Room with a view by Franck Laboue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Slice of Reality by The New Motive Power, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Round And Round Like A Horse On A Carousel by gus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


people-46 by Enrico Sottocorna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varmland - Sweden*


Beetle parking FP4+ by Jonas Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sólo pedían pan... by ewhe..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


giochi di luce by M K S v i d e o - p h o t o g r a p h y, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the other side of the dock by Dave (www.thePhotonWhisperer.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dooley, MT - US*


Last Ray of Hope by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


The Kingdom of crooked mirrors by Zalman Shklyar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Bologna dalla Torre degli Asinelli by Gabriele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo - Italy*


Propilei Bergamo by Gabriele, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Otoño*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Berlin*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount St Mitchel - France*


MONT-SAINT-MICHEL-BAIA 7 by Antonio Filippi, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Brandenburge Gate*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Frankfurt*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*German architecture*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*German Cathedral*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Piazza duomo Milano by francesco De Franco, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*German Globe*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Happy Rizzi House Brunswick*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Tour Eiffel by Alessio Catelli, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Lichtenstein Castle BaWue*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*María Gern*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Moritzburg Castle*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Munich Subway*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Potsdamer Platz*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Noche en la ciudad*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Home*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Irlanda*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*San Petersburgo*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Paris*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Tarde,ciudad*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buffalo, U.S.A.*
Downtown Buffalo, Black and White by Mark Bernas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Canal - Winter Nights by Andrew Moor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Hirano-cho,Osaka by Yutaka Ikeda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Трамвай №13 / Tram 13 by Alexis2k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
The Explosion - Breakwater bridge covered by strong waves in Valletta, Malta by Zoltan Gabor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Meknes, Morocco*
Meknes - City Wall B&W by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Fountain Dog by nestor ferraro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
National Assembly by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dresden, Germany*
under construction by Benoit Vadrouille, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Chicago*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Happy New Year! by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Italia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Berlin*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Centro de São Paulo - Brasil by vintequatro 10, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Black and White Night by Teraflop Master, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Paris*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Surabaya, Indonesia*
Final Systems Check in Progress... by Dinozauw, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Salzspeicher*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Monaco*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Boston*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb Eyes by Thierry Figini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Hagia Sophia - Istanbul by Antoine A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Les quais de Saône à Lyon by callifra7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegio, Greece*
Walking from the light to the shadows... by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Greece*
Light my way by CHRISTOS RENTOUMIS, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Gante,Belgica*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Moscu*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Viewing the Crowd Below by Taomeister, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Dinant,Belgica*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Portofino,Italia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Park*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Whitby,Inglaterra*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
tuthankasmona by andré carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Portofino,Italia*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Puente*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Emirates Air Line Cable Car by Konstantin Binder, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Praga,Republica Checa*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Dinant,Belgica*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Thalia.L, grafic art, digital art, black, white, black white, stars, light, design, abstract, christmas , decorations, Berlin, London, Paris, Monaco, Monte Carlo, French Riviera, Cannes. Marseille ( (3) by Thalia. L, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Hassau,Bahamas*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Praga*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Lamma*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
MIAMI by Tarik Bouamri, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Monsaraz,Portugal*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Hermosa ciudad*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Paris*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
26520006 by Wu-Fong, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Westminster*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Hallstatt,Austria*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
From The 32nd Floor by Shane Hebzynski, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Incheon,Corea*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Lago de Brinenz*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
IMG_7209 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Victoria memorial*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Thalia.L, photography, picture, art, black, white, black white, light, design,cities, big cities,Paris, capital cities (6) by Thalia. L, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Africa*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Hippopotamus*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*BMW*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Castle Rhineland*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Nieve*









By imagenes.4ever.eu.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Moneda*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Factory*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Kasbah Ruins*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Locks*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Diversión*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Tower*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*View of Neuschwanstein Castle*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Volkswagen Beetle Classic Two*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Acapulco*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Mexico City*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Mexico Riviera*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Panama City*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Piramides del sol y la luna*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Teotihuacan*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2017)

*Canal Panama*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore upviews, Singapore*
Singapore - Downtown by André Boulay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
powerplant mall of Makati city by Yusuke_SG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Parque Fundidora by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160702_0509 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia by Daniel Olguín, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
buildings + ivy [Montreal] by Frank Kaelin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2017-02-21_02-58-43 by Andrzej Szymański, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
the kids and the church by riccardoranz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Union Station, Toronto by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
The ROM by Michael Monastyrskyj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
ENSAIO TÉCNICO - MOCIDADE - CARNAVAL 2017 / RJ by Marcelo Teixeira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Ben Franklin Bridge thru the windshied by Kenneth Van Pelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Mardid and Barcelona 2016 by Adam Bailey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Two - East Market, Milano by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Bernd Sontheimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
2016_06_18-9 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Malinconica Venezia by robertar., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Kowloon Fishermen. by Pierre Bodilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
Enjoying the street view by Luis Sou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb by Marvin Krampe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul b\w-13 by Kirill Popov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Place des Jacobins, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Patra, Greece*
Entering Patra (02) by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
2TJ_0924 by Yannis Yannopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Bright Lights and the Big City by Jeremy Revereza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Delhi, India*
Humanyun's Tomb in Black and White by Sumit Nagi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Seoul 2016 by William Snellbaker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Neuchatel, Switzerland*
All Directions by Clownizm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei Noir - 01 by Matt Fulco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
IMG_6128 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Streets of Yerevan, Armenia 2 by Kel Squire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Dasha by Анастасия Дорожкина, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panama city, Panama*
Skyline by Paco Domínguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Talavera de la Reina, Spain*
DSC_0534phrwnvsbn_AUC by Antonio Urdiales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Lima by Mario Cuitiño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
2014-24-27 Madrid_F ONLY PERSONAL COMMENTS. NO LOGOS. THANK YO FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.© RESPECT the copyright. by Yo Leenders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
2017-02-23_08-23-56 by Astrid Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Explosion by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
View from Cira Green "Park" across the Schuylkill by Louis Dallara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyscrapers @ Night (Qatar) (I) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI by AC FILMS corp., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Musée d'Orsay by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
View on Paris by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*The mountains*









http://blog.gessato.com/2015/06/09/adventure-photography-from-alex-buisse/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black and white Singapore city skyline of business district downtown in daytime. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Dasha by Анастасия Дорожкина, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_70221 by José Ramón Luis Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
20170211__1339_0022 by Anders Fredriksson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Mardid and Barcelona 2016 by Adam Bailey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
MONO4862 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Perpetraten'. Another Carnival Season, 2017. by Tha Faatha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
ENSAIO TÉCNICO - MOCIDADE - CARNAVAL 2017 / RJ by Marcelo Teixeira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Lights of Manhattan B&W by Luke Stryker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Running child, Paris by abogoev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London from the Shard by Joshua Ganzermiller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Rio de San Vio by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Balconies by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
_MG_3837 by marvvvn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
|| Blade Runner 2049 || by Mark Cornick LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Uzerche, France*
Uzerche. by Gr⊙f: ⊙f the p⊙p, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ruines du Château de Beuron, France*
Ruines du château de Beuron by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
High Street by Robin J Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Blue Tower by Shaun Leatham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC1529 - Chien by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guimaraes - Portugal*


Crosswalk to the church by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo
*

@Omotasando, Tokyo by masahiko kuroki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eger - Hungary*


Towers by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eger - Hungary*


Péterfy Bori by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Wachparade/Security Guard by Jörg_Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


carnevale di Venezia by ivano bastelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bacoleno - Italy*


Black and white in Tuscany by Antonio Cinotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples*


Palazzo Reale, Napoli. by Giulio Menis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ravenna - Italy*


La bellezza di Ravenna by Piergiorgio Leonti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lefkada cape - Greece*


Cape Lefkada by da1nee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Small people by Thorsten Koch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whistler - Canada*


Thru The Cloud by Grant Mattice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hana , Hawaii - US
*

Satan's Beach by Jeff Stamer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monument Valley - US*


Sibling Silhouette by Jeff Stamer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fidalfgo bay - US*


2014-07-19 Hawaiian Chieftain & Lady Washington (B&W) (04) (1024x680) by -jon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


somewhere above clouds by Asia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ravello - Italy*


Revel in Ravello by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le petit guide by mamasuco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice
*

Upside down in Venice by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ravello - Italy*


Red bike in Ravello by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


autumn 111116-1-1 by chrisfriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Above the clouds by Dave Spellman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by chrisfriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Untitled by chrisfriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Alcatraz Island - San Francisco, CA by JaveFoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Eismeer - Switzerland


Jungfraujoch, Eismeer by Samuel Hess, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DAN_4632 by Daniel Cornejo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Fotis Karagiannis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tours - France*


Divine protection by François Tomasi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt am Main by Christian Straub, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tours - France*


Just black and red before Christmas by François Tomasi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sobre las Nubes / Over the Clouds by Pablo López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kansas - US*


Shopping Shadows by Rick Hebenstreit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siem Reap - Cambodia*


Stone stories by Stefano Trezzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cannon beach - US*


Birds and Rocks by Cesca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Et in Arcadia ego by Mariusz Sacharz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


The Day After Tomorrow by Jianwei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


- free - by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Run by Hugo Journel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pain of a Puppet by Tony Agramunt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Just Art*


Off to work by Randall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Transience by Nick Walton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


Etretat [Explored] by Alberto P. Veiga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Inside Look by Jenan Altamimi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


lights by Virág Mészáros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


GARDEN OF EDEN by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


The Dome by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Voyager by Sylvain Wiart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


The Rookery's oriel staircase by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Great white shark - left profile by George Probst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Modern buildings in Singapore Downtown by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
The way to...? by SebaSL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC6668 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Parade of the Alebrijes 2015 (102) by Carl Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Estocolmo desde arriba by Florencia Conzolino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
_MG_1917_8_9 by jl moga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Charles Bridge by Radomir Mor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Visões de Niterói by Antonio_Dourado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
385720_0771edmonoed by David Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Liberté, Egalité, Fraternité by Dhi Raj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Central London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
From among them by Mark Grant-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Border by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Street of Brussels, Belgium by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
La marina face a la Palm Jumeirah by J-Marie BOYER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The tree of Hilo, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
The Tree of The Hilo Island,Hawaii #2 by maya_jason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Ghosts of the fallen heroes.. by Piotr Pawelczyk, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Bjarke Ingels's Serpentine Pavilion part 3 by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

White stuff by Michael Cummins, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

sunbathing by Dan Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Between The Showers by Glenn Cartmill, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

RAILWAY SWITCH II-2017 by dora db, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Underground 2 by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portland, Oregon, US

Foxy Tower by Craig Paup, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

former PanAm building by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mexico

Santa Maria del Tule by Richard Duret, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mexico

Teotitlan del Valle by Richard Duret, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mexico

Oaxaca la nuit by Richard Duret, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Solitude-3 by Richard Duret, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Station service la nuit by Richard Duret, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Solitude by Richard Duret, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

C'est l'hiver! by Richard Duret, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Chateau de Kanazawa by Richard Duret, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Tokyo International Forum by Richard Duret, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

Quartier Shinjuku, Tokyo by Richard Duret, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Domaine MacKenzie King by Richard Duret, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Animation de soirée by Richard Duret, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Portugal

Tram 28 Lisboa by Richard Duret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Crash test by Michael Portillo | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Jurassic Park by Michael Portillo | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manila*


Lapu-Lapu by Wendell Daliva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Debajo del puente by Williem Moe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

. by Ziemowit Maj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Spirit of Ecstasy [Explored] by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


"Euzones", soldados de la Guardia Presidencial Griega by María José Robles de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Visto en Madrid. El Rastro. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


Low pressure. by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zamora*


puente sobre el Duero Zamora black & white by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgos - Spain*


catedral B&W by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


london street b&w by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Light and Darkness by sergi escribano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Barcelona street photography by sergi escribano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zamora - Spain*


puente sobre el duero, Zamora by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*


Outside the Cove by Florian Christoph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Espiral by nora-27, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


17022017-ESC_1518-2 by Arno C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


toward the light by Jedidi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luzern*


in the rain by Markus Goller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Pražský Hrad. Prague by alec.bittner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisbon (after the rain) by Fernando Ezequiel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Erntezeit by Monika, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Underwater beauty by Janusz Lenkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


cattedrale by Francesco Ferla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida - US*


At least I'll enjoy the ride. by Kathryn Louise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mannheim - Germany*


winter street life by GOLDFOCUS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place *


Sigil. by seanmundy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

the puppeteer - Who pulls the strings? by GOLDFOCUS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Skate dream. by Alice MC by J2MC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place *


Eskişehir'de Kış by Olym, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Sevilla 19 BW by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Escorial - Spain*


Monasterio de El Escorial 5 b/w by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Night by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Hats | Bangkok 2016 by John Ragai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha BW by Photos Taken by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC6705 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The Streets, Mexico City by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2016-05 - 055_DSC_9571 by Sara Joelsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Άργος Πανοπτης by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by Baojun Huang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Photographers friends - Amigos fotógrafos by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Dissipating Fog by betsyreynolds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Cité Subway Stop by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Writing by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
VENEZIA E' SACRA. by Luca Bertolotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Dancing in the street by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
grandplace by RWiggler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Palm Jumeirah - Dubai by HarveyDxb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Mans, France*
Untitled by Seb M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Viaje a Praga Vienna Budapest by luis diaz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Sugiton by FredB Art by Frederic Bonnaud, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Ernotar, photos d'hiver, et reflets dans l'eau .... by NATHAN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Ernotar, photos d'hiver et reflets dans l'eau ... by NATHAN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

数珠なり by fukuken, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Bridle Ln, Soho by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Ukraine

Kiev metropolitan by Renatas Repčinskas Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

an der Wümme B/W by Holger A, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Tornado at Cardiff Central with the 'Saint David' charter, 1st March 2017 by Jeremy Segrott, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Virginia 1974, US

WDA Fashion Show Models, 1974 by Lynchburg College Archives, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Netherlands

Church at Market Square - Winter 2017 (Ilford FP4+ b&w film) by D.ROS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Reflecting on the Rain (060/365) by robjvale, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Miami, Florida, US

DAS RENN TREFFEN MIAMI by Mind the Mix, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

North Carolina, US

Beneath The River by Eric C, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Nebulöse Elbphilharmonie by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

- urban melancholy - by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

looking at the water by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Köhlbrandbrücke by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

urban melancholy by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

a photograph by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Oberbaumbrücke by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

winter lonelyness by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Elbbrücken im Nebel by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

Elbbrücken mit Zug by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US


Avenue by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Branches by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Glass by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Riverwalk by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Merchandise by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Training by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Skywards by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Storm by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Routes by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Chicago, US

Rain by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Odessa, Ukraine*









https://photographers.ua/SamodelkinVSh/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Niort, France*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 7680 : donjon ou château de Niort, fin du XIIe s. Deux-Sèvres, samedi 5 novembre 2016, 13:27:37 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mesokhori (Karpathos island), Greece*
messochóri by Gerhard Haindl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vernazza, Italy*
Vernazza, italian village by Franck Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Emerald Beach, Australia*
Emerald Beach headland B&W by Ronan Kohn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montserrat, Spain*
Spiritual Views by Lola M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
French Symphony No 10 🎵🗼Avec le temps Paris 2014 ▪▫▪▫▪▫▪▫▪ by Michael Zachrau, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

kennington by Paul Steptoe Riley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

union street by Paul Steptoe Riley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

japanese girls by Paul Steptoe Riley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

left turn by Paul Steptoe Riley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

earlham street by Paul Steptoe Riley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

southbank shadows by Paul Steptoe Riley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

cambridge circus by Paul Steptoe Riley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

brewer street by Paul Steptoe Riley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

shoe lane by Paul Steptoe Riley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

little car by Paul Steptoe Riley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

Manhattan by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

Midtown skyline by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Carolina, US

It Ends Eventually by that_damn_duck, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Carolina, US

George Washington by that_damn_duck, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Carolina, US

Going Through the Tunnel by that_damn_duck, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

South Carolina, US

Modern Building by that_damn_duck, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

Manhattan fifth avenue by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

hyde street sf by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

The B&W version by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

city lights by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore ... #kemilauphototours #kemilauindonesia #singapore #travel #natgeotravel #natgeo by zhionk1972, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by Jay Pasion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Skyline - São Paulo by Fabrizio Fasano Jr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
160604_027 by Anton Zheltikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Estocolmo by Florencia Conzolino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Zócalo Zoom by Richard Cawood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Summer in Winter by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Bridge over the Spree at Night by Marlowe Fenne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Enseada de Botafogo by Jorge Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Untitled by Gene Daly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
The best selfie-sticks by Robert Koermer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Among them by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
5am at the docks by Vedran Strelar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI by AC FILMS corp., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Marc Bouzon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Black and white Paris by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada : La Alhambra, Puerta de la Justicia by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Binan City, Philippines*

Madre delas Angustias by Kris Hero Borja, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Winter*

Preserve silence by Angelika Hörschläger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antwerp, Belgium*

Antwerp: random impression (III) by Tarcitaxx [DE] [FR] [EN] [ES], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cortes, Madrid, Spain*

Domingo por la mañana by manolo leiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coccovello, Basilicata, Italy*

Raggi di sole - Sunlight (Explored) by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dolomiti, Italy*

odle by claudio battistata, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thurmond, West Virginia*

1985-JTM-Feb-----37ABW by Jeff Mast, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by ryunosuke8025, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jamaica*

Untitled by Robert Bilinski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

PARADISE IN BLACK & WHITE by Photography by Scott Kroeker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mariposa, California, United States*

Enshrouded by Marc Briggs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Havana, Cuba*

After the rain by allen sykora, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belfast, Northern Ireland, United Kingdom*

Belfast City Hall - Bus Stop by manolo leiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stuttgart-Mitte, Stuttgart, Baden-Wurttemberg*

2015 compendium: June - "Observatory Stuttgart" by Tarcitaxx [DE] [FR] [EN] [ES], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Binan City, Philippines*

La Angustia by Kris Hero Borja, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kizhi - Russia*


Kizhi by Vsevolod Uspensky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Judie - France*


La Judie by Murcie Flora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


imgd6729-firma by Andrea Maspero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lanobre - France*


The Sleeping Beauty by Murcie Flora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


imgd0486-BW-firma by Andrea Maspero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


black square by J2MC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Como Lake*


In arrivo. by Andrea Maspero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jussac - France*


St Martin de Jussac (87) by Murcie Flora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland *


DSC_9223 by Cesar Quesada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Xstmas wheel by pierre boidin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Wat Pho Temple in B&W - Bangkok by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kansas - US*


Conference Room by Rick Hebenstreit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20170210-P2100025_DxO-BW by Douglas Jarvis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


1-DSC02644 by Paulo Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


luci by conteluigi66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgos*


La cathédrale de Burgos by Léon HUCORNE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan
*

D30_1919 by Paulo Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Underworld by AMJ STREETS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Spiderling - King's Cross London (Abstract Architecture) by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Sermoneta by fabio caronti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valetta *


www.dylancamilleri.com Valletta, Malta by Dylan Camilleri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Landing zone - they are already among us by Andreas Klodt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


le bus rouge by arnaud valentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death Valley - US*


Borax Wagon by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


The bridge by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi - India*


B/W by Sankha Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi*


in this way by Sankha Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Versailles - France*


Temple de l'Amour/Temple of Love - Versailles by M.G6, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Udaletxeko zubia,Bridge of the City Council. Puente del Ayuntamiento. Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country). 2016.03.15 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam by xprocessed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patras - Greece*


Greek light. by tasos nikolakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Night rain by sergi escribano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York City by xprocessed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Skyline by Rolf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Market Day by Marc Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150802_0938D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The Streets, Mexico City by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Same Place, Different Worlds by Christine H. C. Valenzuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Mikel Aguirre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut Cityscape by HUSAM MNEIMNEH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
The Colors of the Big City by BrunoSeara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan Skyline by moniquef123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Triumph by vapi photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Camden Town, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Grand Canal by Justin Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
hhv-2014jun-02-l1194269-bewerkt by HHV Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinnekes @ Molenbeek ¬ 20160507.0358 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Oliver Bruns-5.jpg by Oliver Bruns, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alhambra, Spain*

Palacio de Carlos V, La Alhambra by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munich, Germany*

Couple walking in Munich by Aaron Kaslow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lovran, Croatia*

45/52 Lovran by Luminitsa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Imakatata 3 Chome, Otsu-shi, Shiga Prefecture*

The Land of Connections Ⅱ: Tranquil silence by Yoshihiko Wada, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Winter*

A grey winter day by Angelika Hörschläger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Novi Zagreb, Zagreb, Croatia*

The tower and the moon by Miroslav Rozic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Đurđevac, Croatia*

Old town Đurđevac #durdevac #croatia #croatiafulloflife #bw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #obscura #obscuraapp #oldtown #town #medieval #castle #popular #like #follow #like4like #like4follow #l4l #l4like #likemyrecent by Mihael Cmrk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Granada : Palacio Müller, Subdelegación del Gobierno, Gran Vía by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tomorrowland, California*

Tomorrowland by Thomas Dwyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belgrave, Melbourne, Victoria*

Driver by Michael Greenhill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Towrang, Australia*

Towrang by Aurora Jane, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koprivnica, Croatia*

23/52 The City Market by Luminitsa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*car show*

Ornament by Jay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco*

Port of San Francisco by Thomas Dwyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapel le Dale, England, United Kingdom*

Cloud Cover! by Darran Hey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leiden, Netherlands*

Docked~HCS by Mark Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Attendorn, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Burg Schnellenberg by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Titan by StoneAgeKid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Catedral de Granada, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Postcard-ish theater by Miroslav Rozic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tyler Park, Newtown, Pennsylvania*

Canoes tied up for winter_DSC8477 photoshop NIK edit 2 © by Neil Kates (Thanks for 1.5 Million views), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

L'umana sorte by Pamy Roby, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Havana, Cuba*

Classic Cuba by Lucy Higgins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao La Vieja, Spain*

Erriberako zubia, Bilboko itsasadarra, Bilbo Zaharra, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country). 2017.02.27 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Provence, France*

deux chevaux - gewöhnliche Ente - ordinary duck by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Washington, Utah, United States*

Just A Trickle! by Darran Hey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge in B&W by Raeleen Janzen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Up the Creek*

Up the Creek by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mottisfont Abbey, Mottisfont, Hampshire, England*

Mottisfont Abbey Cellars by Kevin Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koprivnica, Croatia*

Remembering snow by Luminitsa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Comacchio, Emilia-Romagna, Italy*

Mirror by Pamy Roby, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

fishing by Li Yangzao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

building materials market by Li Yangzao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

abandoned colliery by Li Yangzao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

abandoned steel works by Li Yangzao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

Chongqing by Li Yangzao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

butcher by Li Yangzao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

old street by Li Yangzao, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

*Guangzhou by Dingyi Wang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

*Kaiping by Dingyi Wang, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

R0002850BW.jpg by Latte D, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

20170226-0002-Edit by Chris Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Scotland

20170226-0005-Edit by Chris Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Abandoned Castle by mo fazly, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

Cross the street by Daniel Steuri, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

21.02.2017 by Artun York, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Kyoto - End of the Line by Mark Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

L St S by Mark Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Trees

Trees by Mark Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

Tokyo Shoot by Mark Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Tokyo

Tokyo Tower by Mark Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Aranjuez, Spain*









Fontes de Aranjuez B&W by altmmar89


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


N'ayant plus d'O la mOuette perdit la voix... by Cedric LE GOUALLEC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tucson - US*


One Ugly Assed Pregnant Airplane BW by SCFiasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amantea - Italy*


Amantea, Borgo Chianura (02-12-2016) by Stefano Conte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec Aquarium*


Aquarium de Québec by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


I gotta pee BW by SCFiasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Toronto City Hall No 1 by Brian Carson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Off street parking by John Beeching, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lamanai - Belize
*

High Temple Lamanai BW by SCFiasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bryce Canyon National Park - US*


Bryce Canyon National Park Drama by SCFiasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Rosehill Reservoir Foutain Sculpture Toronto Canada 3 by Brian Carson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

Villa d'Este by John Beeching, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartagena - Colombia*


The old cars (Cartagena - Colombia) by JP Cardona, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tremiti - Italy*


Dad, why the sea is not blue? by Angelo Di Blasio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
*** by Brian JC Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2_DSC6294 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Facing the world alone. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Tommi Linna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Pause by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
back-to-back by Arif Rudiana, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Little Langdale, England, United Kingdom*

Reflecting Black! by Darran Hey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trakoscan, Croatia*

Trakoscan Castle by Luminitsa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Andalucía, Spain*

Patio del Ayuntamiento de Granada, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, Team by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*A wooden lion head*

07/52 by Luminitsa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you 

*Zagreb, Croatia*

27/52 Night time by Luminitsa, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

183-365v3 - Rainham Hall by Mark Seton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Holding Back The Tide by Mark Seton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

116/365v3 - The Dummy Has Been Spat by Mark Seton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

The Shard by Mark Seton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

280/365v2 Underneath The Orwell Bridge by Mark Seton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

St John the Evangelist Church Bush End by Mark Seton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

109/365v2 The Mooring by Mark Seton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

004/365 Star Lane, Great Dunmow by Mark Seton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

6/52 Bus Stop by Mark Seton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

286/366 Warkworth High Street and Castle by Mark Seton, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California, US

RHM_6701-1910.jpg by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

Rialto through the trees_fl by |>|, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Washington State, US

2017-03-04 Whitehorse Mountain & Three Fingers Mountain (B&W) (1024x680) by -jon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Louisiana, US

Hotel Lobby mono by David Sadler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Volos, Greece*
_DSF4204 Volos by miltos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Ulrich, France*
Château de Saint-Ulrich by Olivier Tardy, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^ the Best of the Best SSC Brothers !!:cheers:
WOW It's US Birds " Josip and Chuck :banana:" at a SSC Meeting Members Conference at OUR Lady Of Lourdes !! :angel:
beautiful Black and White PHOTO Of the Day ,. Today, Wednesday " HUMP Day " , March 8th, 2017, IMO Only ,It's fantastic Photo of Us , Djole13, Our/My SSC Friendly Family Brother and SSC Friendly Family Friend to Everyone Here :grouphug:
May Our Lady of Lourdes Bless The SSC World Wide Website for Over 14 Years # 1 Website, 
Thanks Josip and Smiles, Peace, Joy and Happiness , 
Chuck, Keep the Faith !:heart:


djole13 said:


> *birds*
> 
> 22/52 Twin owls by Luminitsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
2017-03-07 17.23.08.jpg budapest by Cristobal Herrero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varberg, Sweden*

Varberg by Ken-Zan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*

#København 2016 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

*** by ELOI THESEE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon - Portugal*

melancholic mood by Nuno Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Street by Luminitsa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*

speed tram by ThorstenKoch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Fureur méditerranéenne by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Midtbyen, Trondheim, Norway*

ArchiteX by Ruben Fagereng, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Almería, Andalucía, Spain*

Alcazaba de Almería, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dublin, Ireland*

Custom houseReflections by Damien Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ayutthaya, Thailand*

Buddha in the Tree. In the temple Wat Mahathat, Ayutthaya, Thailand. by John O'Neill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cat*

Intense by Natalia Zapata, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitley Bay, England, United Kingdom*

No-show at The Rendezvous ? by MMiPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by Yasuo Furue, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vatican*

The Vatican by Arul Irudayam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Padova, Italy*

.. perturbazione .. (click__2284 F p) by Paolo Zampieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Mihaly Ivany, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Austria

Moth into flame by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Germany

City of Lights by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Camden by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Spooky Spiral by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Copenhagen#7 by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Copenhagen#1 by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Denmark

Copenhagen#3 by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Stuttgart#3 by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Stuttgart#5 by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Rooftops by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Budget Hotel = Budget Photo ? by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Somewhere over the rooftops by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Now where did I put my bike ? by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Italy

Les voies du seigneur sont impénétrables by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Non-smoking flight ? by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Variations Escaliennes #3 by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Getting medieval on you... by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The lord watches you, but through a fisheye lens ;o) by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

O0oMyZeilo0O by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Underground Colorkey by Stefan Bock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


dxob&wDSCF2153 by Thierry Loth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Color Key Week – Zebras pleasure by Spreng Ben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Moor Castle Walls, Lisbon by whitehart1882, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ancona - Italy*


the regret by Cinema Rial, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Green Path by F Tarawneh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20160911-_DSC2898.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Verlichting in de Passage by Roel Wijnants, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Davos - Switzerland*


Commute by Olly Denton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20161218-_DSC9553.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Rainy day. Queen Mary 2 at Brooklyn Cruise Terminal, Red Hook, New York, 2015 by Oleg Moiseyenko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Blick von der Waltershofer Brücke by Foto Maniacs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


And when the rain begins to fall by Vagelis Pikoulas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aveiro - Portugal*


Moliceiro boat by Behappyaveiro - Paula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20161203-_DSC8144.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Delhi - India*


Tomaterwaale [ "X" ] by Radhakrishna Rao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Webbed & twisted - smartphone capture by Chandan Pathak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Stockholm | Stadshuset by Fredrik Berg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


Speed of Red (Explored) by Judd Helms, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC0889_2 by (instagram @yawntown), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Street photography by Imagen Selecta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Black As Night by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Snobbery and Glamour by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Skyline exploration: black & white by Andrea Missinato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cancun, Mexico*
Black & White at night! by -Walt-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Untitled by Sebastian Galarza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Sunset in Zagreb by Patrik Bahmani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Suleymaniye Mosque / Istanbul by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
28022017-_DSF3892.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Acropolis, Athens), Greece*
Under Construction - Athens, Greece by Richard Adams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Islamabad, Pakistan*
The Faisal Mosque, Islamabad, Pakistan by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Ermita by Jorge Valle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Mind Museum by Lee-Anne Robinson-Godby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Mosque in Mono by ku mohd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
6094.5.6 Larvotto pre tramonto _HDR cielo corretto by Marco Caramello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valencia, Spain*
Calatrava Valencia by Kees Smans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
FJXT6743-wmk by Jack Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cádiz, Spain*
The path of light by Jose Manuel Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Aguila y Dragones (1 of 1) by David Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
It's raining again by Eduardo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Waltershof sw by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Buttermere, Lake District*

Buttermere in Black & white by Jay-Aitch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*

Semper-Oper Dresden BW by AnDi Kamera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basel, Switzerland*

Gare de Tramway, Bâle, Suisse by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*heron*

heron by Ludmilla Hopkins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Josselin, Brittany, France*

le chateau de josselin by svenvenus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Brandenburger Tor by Mark Meyer zur Heide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Duisburg, Germany*

like a cathedral (explore) by Heinz-Dieter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

Amare Milano by Luigi Caracappa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Tuscany, Italy*

#Firenze 2015 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dublin, Ireland*

Ha'penny Bridge by Damien Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon - Portugal*

shadows and dust by Nuno Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granada, Spain*

Catedral de Granada by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago*

Lake street bridge by Kenny Chmielewski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Natural History Museum, London*

Natural History Museum by mark greenfield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Caribbean*

Untitled by Vasili Skoromnik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

Alcala con Gran Via, Madrid. by Jesus Tejon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oldham, England*

In or Out by Jay-Aitch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*

Bratislava by AnDi Kamera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Place Saint-Pierre, Rome, Italie by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

Invasion by Luigi Caracappa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lower East Side, New York*

#NewYork 2014 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon - Portugal*

early rains by Nuno Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Minsk, Belarus*

Palace of Culture by Vasili Skoromnik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abando, Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain*

Mamá, Museo Guggenheim by Jesus Tejon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castleshaw, England*

Long Lane by Jay-Aitch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, France*

Portail, façade occidentale, Cathédrale Notre-Dame, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pavia, Italy*

Una classica cartolina by Luigi Caracappa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you 

*Florence, Tuscany, Italy*

#Firenze 2015 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline by night, Singapore*
20170206-DSC_3332-E by aavee77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Look up young man. by Neil Edwin Sinadjan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Ranchero by Elena Urueta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1m2_DSC0031 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Zócalo by Luis Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Snow Removal by Griffin Alcorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Streetlife Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Coastal Titan and downtown Toronto by alex_7719, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Watching by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
10th Street near Arch Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Georgia - US*


Where Are We Going? by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honolulu*


Minimal Balcony by spiraldelight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20161217-_DSC9245.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aveiro - Portugal*


A thousand golden suns! by Behappyaveiro - Paula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC0754_1 by (instagram @yawntown), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Elegant Blues by Dhina A, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Silence by Michele Marazia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by daniel molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20160126-0153-1.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Red train by Behappyaveiro - Paula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


everyone says I love you by Kasia Derwinska, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20150805-_DSC4146.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenerife - Spain*


"Vencedor" - The Winner by Behappyaveiro - Paula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Stadspolder by Remo Sloof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Blowing illusions by Behappyaveiro - Paula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Gone in a few sec vs 48 by Lars van de Goor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20130420-_EM53641-739.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aveiro - Portugal*


Regional para Coimbra by Behappyaveiro - Paula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rattvik - Sweden*


Water Curtain by Hans Nerstu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


000099210003 by v.chernosvitov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


a lithic angel is floating up ... by David Kracht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lucca - Italy*


LUCCA by Frank van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20160227-_DSC3432.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lerbrekk - Norway
*

From above by Tore Heggelund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somehwre in Scotland - UK*


Stonehaven War Memorial (In Explore) by PeskyMesky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


My funny Valentine by María G. C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orense - Spain*


The X marks the spot by Flaquivurus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Other side of the world by Jianwei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Recife, Brazil*
recife, olinda e cupe by rabiarebs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Bank St. Bridge - Winterlude by Andrew Moor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Dogwood52 Week 5 - Landscape: Black & White by Erkki Lindpere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bitola, Macedonia republic*
Untitled by Evangelia Athanasopoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
After the rain by allen sykora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
Enjoying the street view by Luis Sou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Vietnam Skyline in Monochrome by Tom Blackwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Untitled by Louis Vest, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aberdeen, Scotland*
Waiting by G.G. Powell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Kop van Zuid 2 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
008 by daisy.images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Untitled by Alan Thexton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Neptune by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Rainy Day Commuters by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cancun, Mexico*
Say Wisky!! - Cancun Mexico by Hodibe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Na nešto me sjeća taj grad by Dunja0712, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
fisher shelter by ömer baykal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon by Diego Luz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
...where colors are not needed by jen.ivana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
night by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Majorelle's garden in black and white by Justin Zante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kostroma, Russia*
The station by Andrey Senov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei Noir - 01 by Matt Fulco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
At the Bund by Claus Preuschoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
Beijing Skyline by Jordan Barab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Abu Dhabi by Leonid Iaitskyi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Edmonton LRT by IQRemix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
Dallas Hwy to Atlantis by Haal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bilbao, Spain*
Erriberako zubia, Bilboko itsasadarra, Bilbo Zaharra, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country). 2017.02.27 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline by night, Singapore*
Tree walk by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Woman waiting for the traffic lights by José Morcillo Valenciano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarragona - Spain*


Bou embolat by Agustín Villa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


SG2 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles *


Downtown Los Angeles by Edgar Flores, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Canoeing on the rocks.. by kallchar photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid
*

La Osa y el Madroño by Agustín Villa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitre- France*


Absidiole by Agustín Villa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Joperland - Norway*


Preikestolen by Agustín Villa, on Flickr


----------



## bonmonika (Feb 16, 2017)

Lubię czarno-białe zdjęcia.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in NY - US*


Snow day by Ronny Mariano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Another way to pray by David Zen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka 
*

Mid Night of Dhaka by Jubair Iqbal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fougeres - France*


l'Espoir by Agustín Villa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mailboxes by Ronny Mariano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Washington monument in the fog. by Ronny Mariano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh - US*


Pittsburgh by Ronny Mariano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cantabria - Spain*


* Reversión * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puglia - Italy*


Stabat Mater by Michele Pinnelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asiago - Italy*


Ready! by Johnny Micheletto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* Dudas razonables ... Reasonable doubts * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Finistere - France*


Plouhinec - Finistère by Emmanuel Orain, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Trees by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Lake by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Trees by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Forest by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The beacons by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Snowdonia by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Viaduct by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Burrowbridge mump by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The beacons by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Snowdonia by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Snowdonia by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Night of the wolf by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Quarry by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Tree and fence by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The beacons by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Gorge by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

woods.. by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Forest by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Try hard... by Joao Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Woodland bw by Chris Hawes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
city at night by thebrooklyndodger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSCF7596 by Andre Jean Banja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
. I AM DIFFERENT, TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT ' ' #siguesigue #eresgrande #eresbueno #ereslisto #etsmesdelquecreus #innerstrength #innerstruggle #resistirataques #soloamorquedar #todofueverdad #amorincondicional #london #trips #believing #thistooshallpass #gopequ by carl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
gondola sulle onde by Vito Paladini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Cafés by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
@ Molenbeek ¬ 20161026_0633 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Buying Mangos by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bonaguil, France*
Defensive Towers Of Chateau De Bonaguil by Peter Greenway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
_zorki_4_002_07 by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Parliament House by Darren Bradley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Neist-Point-Skye-March-2017-B&W by Pedro Palma, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Spain

Dust and sand by Riccardo Sbardella, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Czech Republic

Church of Saint Anthony of Padua Prague - Samyang 8mm f2,8 UMC FISH EYE II by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

le nouveau terrain de jeu ....-(F-distagon 30mm) by NATHAN, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSCF0872-1919.jpg by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mail boxes

DSCF0845-1920.jpg by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSCF0819.jpg by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Farmers Market

DSCF0812.jpg by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Trailer parks

DSCF0726-1913.jpg by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Nevada, US

DSCF0694.jpg by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC_7170 by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oakland, California

DSC_4025 by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Oakland, California

DSC_3908 by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Livermore, California

DSC_0492 by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC_0402 by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Antioch, California

DSC_9971 by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC_6258 by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

DSC_1320 by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brentwood, California

DSC_7256 by RHMImages, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Rita Brigitta Szabó, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kinderdijk - Netherlands*


storm by Wim Boon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guelders - Netherlands*


B&W Deer by Wim Boon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


pesti este (ff) by Rita Brigitta Szabó, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


Between The Showers by Glenn Cartmill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhodes - Greece*


Palace of the Grand Master of the Knights of Rhodes & Silver Efex Pro by Wim Boon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



woodbridge by Julie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Rita Brigitta Szabó, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tigertail by Fifinator, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havre - France*


VG#3 by M.G6, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Rita Brigitta Szabó, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

Follow Me by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

Intimate Curve by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

Swift by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

There Is But One Path by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Los Angeles, California

Near The End by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Untitled by g.f. Factory, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Untitled by g.f. Factory, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Untitled by g.f. Factory, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Untitled by g.f. Factory, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Untitled by g.f. Factory, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Anaheim, California

"Embarcadero" by lammyracer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

San Francisco, California

San Francisco Explorations by Abram Goglanian, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

California Freeway

210 Freeway - Southern CA by Derrick Story, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Monterey, California

Morning Surf by Derrick Story, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Mono Lake, California

Black & White at Mono Lake by Derrick Story, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Danang - Vietnam*


The good life - Danang by leicaman8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


fog by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manali - India*


deodar wood by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


... Ghotic ... by Lanpernas 3.0, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille
*

Underground story... by www.j2mc-photographie.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


乘务员的日常 by 小宇 澪, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Untitled by frodi brinks photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Frontside by Dieter Ein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


artifacts by Katerina Athanasaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey*


! by Yucel Basoglu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cortona - Italy*


wooden art by Paolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Michigan - US*


The REAL Polar Express [explore] by Scott Shields, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manteo, NC - US*


Father Time's Sundial by Devin Callihan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Une armée sans visage by FP Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


... Los Melindres de Belisa ... by Lanpernas 3.0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Bull on the Bund by Ambulant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Bus Stop by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Edifício Itália (Sao Paulo) (I) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/|\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Chapultepec by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
4722_20170121_0008 f by Mark Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Debod temple / Templo de Debod by Ruben H. Pinilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Terrini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
midtown east skyline - infrared.jpg by reggie miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Big skate by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Israel*


KK47 water tank by Paul Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf- Germany*


vertigo by Gediminas Karbauskis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


reflections by alexcoitus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


The world was ours by Mohammad Moniruzzaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Metallica Fog by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton - UK*


Encore by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Where is my heart by kao0915, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ripples2 by Junichi Hakoyama, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


Lines by Roy Batty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


vvv by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


My photo of the year (2016) #3/3? by thompson.phil70, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


FB_IMG_1453186208031 by Çınar Yüksel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


93-3 by Çınar Yüksel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata - India*


Kolkata - Calcutta by Daniele Romagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xi'an*


The Traditional Way, Xian, 2014 by WestEndFoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Sussex - UK*


Beach Perspective by Petter Sandell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tracks by Christophe Staelens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Basílica da Estrela by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan
*

Long before you reach the door by Tomaso Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf*


sw-5892 by Jan Niklas Warneck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by francisca-s, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kalmar - Sweden*


Ballad of a princess by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Mosteiro dos Jerónimos by Ricardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


dialogue with heaven by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lujan - Argentina*


Sanctuary by Patricio Saner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Gloomy Sunday Morning, Belgium 2015 by Jan Beernaert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

Trolley Lady by Peter Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Building Reflection by minoru karamatsu（柄松稔）, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Men At Work by Hidehiko Sakashita, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

24_Wannabe rockstar by Matteo Trovato, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

resting by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

listening by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Tokyo yoyogi national gymnasium by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Kegon Waterfall (Kegon no taki) by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Long exposure: a view of Yokohama, Japan by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Japan

Tojinbo 2 by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Singapore - Downtown by André Boulay, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Singapore Street by Ezio - TW, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

Japanese Garden by Lee Wooi Chun, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Singapore

My Home by Gerald Ow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Okinawa, Japan*

waiting by 8 Kome, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ratisbon, Bavaria, Germany*

zum Sauseneck by Bernd Machmueller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Neustadt, Hamburg, Germany*

exit by hajo.sigrist, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

talking all that Jazz by Moritz Padberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

not going home tonight by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Untitled by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salford, England*

Salford Quays 5 by Shaun Young, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kirkjufell, Iceland*

Kirkjufell Islande by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rennes, Brittany, France*

40/52 Men at work [explored] by Eric Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rockefeller Center, New York*

Manhattan by Mario Cuitiño, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Herbede, Stadtteil Witten, North Rhine-Westphalia*

4.50 from Paddington by Guenter Buchen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schwaigwall, Bavaria, Germany*

Weißes Leuchten im Wald by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Mairie du Vè arrondissement, Paris, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai -Oriental Pearl Tower by Drole2tadorne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cesenatico, Emilia Romagna, Italy*

4 !!! by Maurizio Cavallucci, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zurich, Switzerland*

moto17- 00 by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shaoxing, China*

Shaoxing china. by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## altmmar89 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Lisbon, Portugal*










Torre de Belem B&N by altmmar89


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sotu - Norway*


Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rayures by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astoria , OR - US*


Timeless Stay by YiFanPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Passage to the hotel by Junichi Hakoyama, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarangire park - Tanzania*


[Explored] I'm Looking At You! by John Piekos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


"TRAIN LINES" by jenskrauer.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Be careful by Blue Moon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ñuble - Chile*


La Resistencia V/S Tiempo by Juan Marcos C.C. Fotógrafo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Hello gentlemen 👋😳😂 by Mélanie D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Skyplane | Justine Magny by Justine Magny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Daydreamer by Tomas Armanavicius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam
*

Deep in your Mind by Tomas Armanavicius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


... ... ... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


Lonesome | Day 194 / 365 by Marcin Baran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


don´t feed the seagull´s by ThorstenKoch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Infinity Pool @ Marina Bay Sands by funtor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


>haveabreak< by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Journey by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groningen - Netherlands*


DUO II by Dirk-jan Davids Blumink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Take me to your leader by Martin Turner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Questione di punti di vista by gianva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faro - Portugal*


Oceano by Sante, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

nostalgia by Michiel Gransjean, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Motorcycle*

Motorcycle Safety, BW by Cindy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Overijse - Belgium*

Overijse - Belgium by Nancy Hoedemaekers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vorderriss, Bavaria, Germany*

Vorderriß an der Isar by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dahlia*

Dahlia 'Koganei Fubuki' by Ann Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kylesku Bridge, Scotland*

Kylesku Bridge by Billy Currie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

Voyeuristic session by Maximilian Schneller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle upon Tyne, England, United Kingdom*

Tyne bridge by Lee Adcock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Untitled by Jean-Michel SANGLERAT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bordeaux, France*

... bathing in Bordeaux by Carlo Scherer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marienplatz, Munich, Germany*

Marienplatz | Munich by - Itch -, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bavaria, Germany*

Big Brother is watching you all the time by Der Reisefotograf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pittenweem, Scotland*

Pittenweem Harbour by Wytchwood, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Stairway from cloud no.9 by Willem_de_Bode...off, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tierpark Hagenbeck, Hamburg, Deutschland*

The sad empty look of a wise old man by mirko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Minatojima 2 Chome, Kobe-shi, Hyogo Prefecture*

The Land of Connections Part Ⅲ: The City of Resurrection by Yoshihiko Wada, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wellington, New Zealand*

... Wellington by Carlo Scherer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Northern Ireland, United Kingdom*

Here Come The Hordes [Explored] by Ronnie Mills, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ten to ten*

Ten to ten by J Mu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

BERLIN - Government District by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Ottawa, Ontario, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Over the shoulder by George Stastny, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

In line by George Stastny, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Tough by George Stastny, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Canada

Walk by George Stastny, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

coastal (digital) by CP, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Old Abandoned Catherine Hill Bay Coal Loading Jetty by David Russell, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Princess Pier B&W by David Runacres, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Trees in the Mist B&W by Zoe1123, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Red Swing by Zoe1123, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Kariong 4639 by Russell Bray, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Wanaka Tree & Lake 3533 by Russell Bray, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

New Zealand 3273 by Russell Bray, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New Zealand

Milford Sound 3126 by Russell Bray, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

Barrington Tops 4333 by Russell Bray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Light The Darkness by JAZ-art, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Before the Train by . Gary Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Walking Dead by Phil Clayton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Head's on the Line by . Gary Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Black and White Fly by by . Gary Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreux - Switzerland*


Snowy rail tunnel by Soma Biswas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uttar Pradesh - India*


a song for silence by dr_zook81, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Relic by Ryan Buchanan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


uphill by Nuno Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Humber Bridge, Mist on the Humber by John Nurse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rimini - Italy*


in a seagull storm by luca fabbri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sicily - Italy*


Pathway by Jesús Fernández Espada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Rita, Arizona - US*


The Observer by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten - Norway*


Foggy mountain by Øystein Karlsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cantabria - Spain*


* Loco febrero ... Crazy February * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


Got my eye on you by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


C by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Zebra Crossing by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Derbyshire - UK*


Untitled by Robert Widdowson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angkor Wat - Cambodia*


Inside Angkor Wat... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Black Beauty of Marina Bay, Singapore by Brajesh Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
IMGL7497.jpg by k.jenchik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC6915 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
14.24.53 PM by andrés villela elizondo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Tourist by xldwoodslx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Into your arms by Giulio Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Diagonale by Simone Lucchesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Luis Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Awesome sight near nyu #washingtonsquarepark #adventuretime #momentlens #cityscape #vsco #noho #nyc🗽 #nyu #exploringnyc #explore #goodvibes #shootfilm by Bryan Garces, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zamboanga, Philippines*
Acapulco Beach Resort by Sherwyn Hatab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
D E S G E N S . . . et des plaisirs. by geometre18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
PICCADILLY, LONDON - 2017 by Richard John Ford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
View from Roof of Fontego dei Tedeschi | Venice Veneto Italy by Pete Sieger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Fine Dining by Preston Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Maybe this is last stock from Brussels,belgium... Still Black and White Random shoot in the street around the city of Brussels... #travelphotografer #travel✈ #brussels #belgium #fujifilmme #fujifilm_id #fujixt1 #kembaraisseynoh by Hisham Mat noh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
High'light of Dubai by Truman Adrian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Bourbansais, France*
Chateau de la Bourbansais by alain wyns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*The tree of Hilo, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
The Tree of The Hilo Island,Hawaii #2 by maya_jason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
2017-03-07 17.23.08.jpg budapest by Cristobal Herrero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yosemite National Park, California*

Winter Wonderland by Edcool, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Temple of Heaven, China*

Temple of Heaven by Joe Beck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Rio (2017) by Santa Virgília, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osaka*

Osaka by y uzen （犬も歩けば…）, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Park West, Miami, Florida*

Downtown Miami by RON RAFFETY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Piraeus, Greece*

On a night's out. by Nikos.K., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Bubbles @ Praça do Comércio by Pasquale Paolo Cardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seaham, England*

Broken pipe. by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

Citylife - Allianz by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*flower*

12.30 by Cristina Siminiceanu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palais-Royal, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Galerie & Atelier by María Martínez de Artola, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California*

San Francisco, California by ℙαґḯṧḯ℮ηηε, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hastings, Nebraska*

The Fleet by ShrubMonkey (Julian Heritage), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pielklieng Pouk*

_DSC2303 by Mark Burkey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Albany, Georgia*

Albany Spring by Linda Powell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siglufjoerdur, Siglufjordur, Iceland*

Herringtown by Friðþjófur M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Berlin by Al Fed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Guardians by mike-mojopin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Verneda, Barcelona, Catalonia*

÷ by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Japan*

Invasion2 by Yoshihiko Wada, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cubillas, Spain*

Cubillas01 by Pentes58, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Follow the leader*

Follow the leader by Ryan Knapp, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, ul. Kralja Tomislava by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Delicate Arch, Utah*

Cloudy Arch by Edcool, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Rio (2017) by Santa Virgília, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Harbor Beach, Fort Lauderdale, Florida*

17 Street Causeway Bridge - Fort Lauderdale by RON RAFFETY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Athens, Greece*

Les petits chanteurs by Nikos.K., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nervesa della Battaglia, Italy*

Nervesa della battaglia by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vitoria, Basque Country, Spain*

Tomando el sol by María Martínez de Artola, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kraków, Poland*

Nowa Huta, Kraków by Al Fed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*

Sevilla_078 by Pentes58, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rennes, Brittany, France*

Rennes - Rue de la Psalette by Drole2tadorne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, ul. Kralja Tomislava by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*


Crikvenica by Djole Novi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, Strossmayerova ulica by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

_DSF8030 by João Eduardo Ferreira Neto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

_DSF8028 by João Eduardo Ferreira Neto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

rear window by kendy fujita, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

_DSF7924 by João Eduardo Ferreira Neto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

_DSF7902 by João Eduardo Ferreira Neto, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

são francisco de paula by kendy fujita, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

pharol II by kendy fujita, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

executive center everest by kendy fujita, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

C major by kendy fujita, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Brazil

catedral by kendy fujita, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Argentina

In between drinks by Nu å då i tid'n – fotografi av Jonatan Nylander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*


In memory by BN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Solano - US*


2015-08-26 sing and dance by Robert Couse-Baker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Epcot Center, FL - US*


Astronaut Skool by Rob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*


Nantes - France by BN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


Pas de deux by Jonathan Sureau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Steps towards the unknown by Joao Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


misty_city by Fulvio Petri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Hexagonal Curve by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


sensoji temple in asakusa by Andrew Sampson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


BlueFire - EuropaPark by khalid lebdioui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Holding on by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC00176.jpg by Robert Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skogafoss - Iceland*


Skógafoss by Inga Hel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden
*

(Pouva Start 1955) Dresden Klassik 050 by Ralf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


fast train by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei
*

ONE MORE LOOK by CM LIM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sacramento - Uruguay*


Old jalopy - Colonia de Sacremento, Uruguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


downtownTrolley-65 by Richard Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hesse - Germany*


Camouflage by Stephen Cosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seychelles Island*


"Juxtaposition" by Helmuth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Legoland by Linda Powell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
metro cité by steph Mouny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Film2014-17-20 by joerg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSC01371.jpg by Lorenzo Durandetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
il-Belt Valletta by tamapix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels street life by Adam Fath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Dean Packer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fiume Tevere*

Fiume Tevere by konte max, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scotland*

Convergence by Mark Boadey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, France*
place de la republique- Metz France by Zak Id, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Ontario*

Drama by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Joshua Tree National Park, California*

Escaping Shadow of Joshua (Tree) by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kingsland, Shrewsbury, England*

Shrewsbury. by wayne sidderley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Houses of Parliament by konte max, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munich, Germany*

Bayerischer Landtag, Maximilianeum - Munich, Germany by Moritz Escher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Briancon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Briançon - Le parc de la Schappe by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wroclaw, Lower Silesia, Poland*

Let's meet by Tomasz Swiecicki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riverside Air Show, California*

Riverside Air Show, 2016 by achangeinscenery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaneohe bay, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
KANEOHE MORNING BLACK AND WHITE by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Basilica San Pietro by night - Rome by konte max, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Russia

_2157531_2_3_4_5 by Павел Милованкин, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


CologneEarlyMorningTram by Bernd Schaefers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


morning of the ducks by NT Việt Khánh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


let's go by NT Việt Khánh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam
*

the road to dreamland by NT Việt Khánh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


La pêche / Fishing by Gilles Meunier photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inle lake - Myanmar*


Head toward by Jose, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


~ by ValantK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Untitled by R▲F▲VT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London, England UK / May, 2004 by STREET MASTER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi*


Night Contrast (Canon Version) by Nimit Nigam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


... by carl havelange, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Full Power by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Otago - New Zealand*


Standing Firewood by David Steer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


White Line by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro *


Christ by Carlos Eduardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Dark Matter by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Devon - UK*


Under the bridges by NikNak Allen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Top of Jabel Jais by Shyjith Kannur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alma Parish - Canada*


Sandpipers in New Brunswick's Bay of Fundy by marianna armata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monument valley - US*


gooseneck road by jody miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Infinity by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago* 


Wrigley Building by urbsinhorto1837, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Watchin' the ships roll in ... ' by Michael Hill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuyahoga river - US*


Turnpike over the Cuyahoga by Gerry Chase, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Gioacchino Petronicce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le Pont d'un Soupir by Philippe Sainte-Laudy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lembranças by ReciclarteAlfredo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadiz - Spain*


The man who was watching the sea by juan maria rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham - UK*


Virtual Geometry by Tomas Armanavicius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


6 by tolga tacmahal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


rendezvous by dizbin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Batu cave - Malaysia*


Cave by block image, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Landesmuseum Vorarlberg by Weitblick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


9:50 pm, saturday by eses moto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


_MG_7258 by Cinzia Chiabo', on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


dog days by dizbin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Storm by latinogallery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Fra santi e falsi dei by Francesco Bagordo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairfield, Kent - Uk*


St Thomas à Becket by Damian Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali - Indonesia*


West Coast - Bali by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vertex by Richard Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Terzetto by Peter Sossi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maasai Mara - Kenya *


Giraffe necks by DrScottA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* by Karl Gustav Andreas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tranquility by Tracy Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona - Italy*


Path by Patrizia Sonato, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Genoa, Italy*

La Lanterna-Genova by mario valde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*

Prague by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville Cathedral, Spain*

The Bells... by glenn turner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

En statuant by Brigitte M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

On Top Of The Berlin Cathedral by ericgrhs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

City Night Light by Terry Kearney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong Night by Bjorn Borgers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Klostergarden, Copenhagen, Hovedstaden*

#København 2016 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kensington Gardens, London, England*

20170322_F0001: Let's feed the birds by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Klostergarden, Copenhagen, Hovedstaden*

Shadows Approaching by Adrian Court, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
From Russia With Love by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*

Road To Nowhere by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Frozen Neva river, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Rosemary.999, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hohenschwangau, Bavaria, Germany*

Neuschwanstein by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dokkum, Frise, Netherlands*

Windy Dokkum by Rob van der Griend, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mulhouse, France*

Moto ancienne by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
At the brasserie by Hervé Marcilloux, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eixampla, Valencia, Spain*

Puente de la mar, Valencia by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Sacré-Cœur de Montmartre by ericgrhs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pier Head, Liverpool, England*

Fab Four by Terry Kearney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Eye B&W by Giel Pieter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Duval Street, Key West, Florida*

The Harbor Under the Clouds by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
gondola sulle onde by Vito Paladini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*

. by Stéphane Dégremont, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

les photographes by Christian Maurin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Gay Pride 2015, Valletta by aditus foundation, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you 

*Mulhouse, France*

Cité de l'Auto, Mulhouse, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The Lone Figures by A. David Holloway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lodz, Poland*
Part of Piotrkowska street by Ciddi iyi1i, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Antwerp: random impression (III) by Tarcitaxx [DE] [FR] [EN] [ES], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Old man.jpg by Thierry Gerber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Clifton Suspension Bridge by Levon Dymond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bilbao, Spain*
97FM, Mallona Galtzada, Alde Zaharra, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country) 2017.02.14 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio, Greece*
Too Fast by OneMoreGeorge Frames, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aigues-Mortes, France*
Battlements - Aigues Mortes by dvalinlegris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Haleakala Crater, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Haleakala Crater - Haleakala National Park by Best Practices, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Andreas Albert, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

The Ghost by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

China

The Song of the Pipa 琵琶行 by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Kings Cross by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Glow of a Ghost by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Lights are on but the Power is off by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

The Cheese-grater by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

SAMCRO by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

In The Industry by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Georgia

Stairway to Heaven by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Coast Guard by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Beach people by Dane Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Beach people. by Dane Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Majestic by Dane Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

UK

Dark skies. by Dane Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by [email protected] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Just art*


Eggfellas. by Meo Baaklini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria - Australia*


Portal #1 by Mitchell Hodge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death valley - US*


Last Supper in Rhyolite by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


headstone by Dieter Ein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orense - Spain*


LAS BURGAS (Canon EOS REBEL T3 EF50mm f/1.8 II) by Amador Torres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Crawling Babies, Prague, Czech Republic by Jimmy D. Lindsey, Ph.D., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Future Is Uncertain by Geoff Livingston, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Amsterdam : Central Station. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Freiburg, Germany*

when life gets blurry adjust your focus by Ercan Cetin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holy Island, England, United Kingdom*

The End of the Road by Stephen Percival, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aussersihl, Zurich, Switzerland*

Europaallee by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berchtesgaden, Germany*

Alpine Chough by clé manuel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Street Lamp In Paris by ericgrhs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reunion District, Dallas, Texas*

Solitude by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois, Paris, Ile-de-France*

. by Stéphane Dégremont, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

rayonnement solaire by Christian Maurin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Honda*

Honda 350cc 1969 by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cuitat Vella, Valencia, Spain*

Emptiness #10 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Amsterdam CS. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zurich, Switzerland*

urban romance by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, Ul. kralja Tomislava by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Konzerthaus Berlin by ericgrhs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hoonah-Angoon Census Area, Alaska, United States*

The Rugged Mountains in the Clouds by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

. by Stéphane Dégremont, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, France*

Vélomoteur, brocante, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Camins Al Grao, Valencia, Spain*

#Detail 07 - Museo de las Ciencias, Valencia by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, Matice Hrvatske by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Potsdam, Germany*

St. Nicholas' Church Potsdam by ericgrhs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, France*

Peugeot 203 aux Ponts Couverts, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Camins Al Grao, Valencia, Spain*

#Detail 09 - Palau de las Artes Reina Sofia, Valencia by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt, Frankfurt, Hesse*

Römerberg Frankfurt am Main by ericgrhs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Honda*

Honda 350 Type 1, 1969 by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fribourg, Switzerland*

Cascade des Trois Canards by Philippe Bélaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*

Layers of DUMBO by Michael Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Wenceslas Square in Prague by Photo Rambler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint Petersburg Academy of Arts by rdesign812, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*

POUSSEZ PAS by Florence Bonnin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piedmont, Italy*

Sanctuary of Oropa by Roberto Rubiliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Jour de marché by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Zeiss C Biogon 21/4.5 - The Bridge by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Zeiss C Biogon 21/4.5 - Footpath by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Zeiss C Biogon 21/4.5 - Barcode by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

B&W by Ajnaraja, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Mystic mountain b/w by Knut Sandaker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Bridge Week - Fuji Acros 100 by Magnus Joensson, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

Nesseby - Norway by Christian Schulte, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

White Church - Nesseby - Norway by Christian Schulte, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

My neighbourhood - Godlia by Aslak Tronrud, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Norway

The white dog in the forest by Morten Tellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Untitled by Fotis Karagiannis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

...where colors are not needed by jen.ivana, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

empty chairs by jen.ivana, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Walking in ancient stoa by Thrbn Zzyzx, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Iasmos by Costas, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Moody blues by Yannis "aspygr" Raf, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Loyalty by Dimitris Tsitenidis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Untitled by Fotis Karagiannis, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

we are open by GOLDFOCUS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Greece

Parthenon in Athens Greece by Al Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by Jay Pasion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
The Colors of the Big City by BrunoSeara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Crossing by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Flamenco by Rafael Sánchez Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Happy Birthday T.O! by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Untitled by ikve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
#bnw_planet #bnwmagazine #bnw_rose #bnwart #amateurs_bnw #masters_in_bnw #monochrome #world_bnw #bw_photooftheday #bnw_curators #bnw_life_invite #bw_greatshots #ok_bnw #jj_blackwhite #bnw_legit_challenge001 #bnw_planet #wow_bnw #vejario #oglobo #blackwhit by Thiago_rm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Dreamtown by Jason Devaun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Chronos by sergi escribano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Piazza San Babila by Paolo Gamba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
2016-06-03_09-04-57 by Yann GdSL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Science Fiction by Marcus Beard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Ricardo Alguacil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotunda of Xewkija (Gozo), Malta*
Rotunda of Xewkija, Gozo by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Love by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Admiring the view by David James, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tilly, France*
Château de Tilly - Yvelines by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Skyscrapers by Nicola Cocco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
The bridge by Nancy Stevanato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parthenon (Acropolis, Athens), Attica reg.*
Under Construction - Athens, Greece by Richard Adams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa, Ontario, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rama VIII bridge (Bangkok), Thailand*
Rama VIII Bridge by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Halte Senayan Jakarta by Arnaldo Pellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmusbrug in Rotterdam by kévin vanoverberghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
008 by daisy.images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Lonely City IV by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Urban Highway by Hans Hermosilla Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Hotel Europe Gastown by Coral Norman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
where east meets west by Fedelia Yunos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Black and White Night by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Night Lights (Guanajuato, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
LEGOLAND by Vinz MARTINI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Somewhere down the road by Takitak Cutie Dark Tohka 7124, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Na nešto me sjeća taj grad by Dunja0712, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul Bus Ride by norman scobbie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon, France by FoodienRoadie F&R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Light up all the windows by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Winter in Belgrade by Yahir Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopje, Macedonia republic*
Coffee Maker by Dino Taleski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
DSC01382-Sony-RX10-M3-Sevilla-Marzo-2017 by Guillermo Quintanilla del Río, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Casablanca, Morocco*
Casablanca BW by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dakar, Senegal*
VIP Stall [The locals privileges] by Laura__0000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, France*
Place Massena by CT photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai -Oriental Pearl Tower by Drole2tadorne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Black&white Vienna City by Barbara Prinz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Photo Seing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Old City by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI by AC FILMS corp., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
just in the street by Juergen Poesse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
just in the street by Juergen Poesse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nikul'Chinu - Russia*


lost in the woods by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen - France
*

The ruined abbey (EXPLORED) by Stefano Avolio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neuchatel - Switzerland*


Place Pury, 40 jaar geleden by Tim Boric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Alpendohle and RoRo explored by Bilderschreiber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isfahan - Iran*


Isfahan - Iran by alberto scandalitta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


From Hell by sergi escribano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona*


Barcelona Street Photography by sergi escribano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


walking in the rain by Stefan Speidel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Murano, Veneto, Italy*

Vetromania by Francis Mansell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Bank, London, England*

encapsulated by Artur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Metz, Lorraine, France*

Metz... by Daniel Jost, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Isola San Giulio, Italy*

Cripta sull'isola di San Giulio by Diego Santi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Victoria, London, England*

M.I.6 by Francis Mansell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Klarenbeek, Middelburg, Zeeland*

z by timmytimtim75, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kőszeg, Hungary*

Szent Imre Church - Kőszeg by Titusz Ghentiu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

#Paris 2012 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you 

*Lourdes, France*

Lurd Tvđava by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Behind the curtain by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Koprivnica, Croatia*
Koprivnica at night 🌝 #koprivnica #croatia #city #night #europe #latepost #lategram #latergram #bw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #obscura #obscuraapp #noir by Mihael Cmrk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
The Clarke Quay by Padmanabhan Krishnamurthy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
another day by Tatsu Yamashiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
San Pedro by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
The Birds by Giulia Rossi Ferrini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Elderly street vendor by Mario Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Snowmobil Jump by Dominik Marier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Foggy night in Stockholm by Magnús Björnsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Crossing the street by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
DSC09237 by Guðmundur Róbert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*

Lurd Svetište by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Como, Italy*

Lago di Como by Diego Pianarosa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Switzerland, Lausanne*

The man who knew too much by Julien Stalder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reichstag, Berlin, Germany*

to protect and serve by frank_hb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain*

Plaza Tendillas, Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kinderdijk, Netherlands*

Kinderdijk by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto*

Bridge of Sighs by Francis Mansell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bremerhaven, Bremen, Germany*

~ by timmytimtim75, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sopron, Hungary*

Sopron old town by Titusz Ghentiu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

kuća strahija by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*

Lurd Bolnica by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cádiz, Andalucía, Spain*

Torre Tavira, Cádiz, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fishermen on a windy day*

Fishermen on a windy day by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

DSCF2019 by Titusz Ghentiu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Alhambra, Granada, Spain*

El Patio de la Acequia, El Generalife, La Alhambra, Granada, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Coming home by Marius N, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in the Atlantic ocean*


Midnight Freighter by Christopher Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Traffic by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


tornando a casa by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Theatre of dreams by [L]aurent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atlantic city*


155 by Les Bon Mots, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin
*

B Linden 0190 by [L]aurent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vastra Gotaland - Sweden*


After the winter storm [Explored, 2013-12-28] by Matthias Lehnecke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Mexico - US*


Ground control to Major Tom by Dave Arnold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New York coast - US*


THE NORTH by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


30 0005 by [L]aurent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam
*

Reflections, Amsterdam by Alex Kravtsov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


The cannon bore inspector&supervisor by bb1mm1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany - Italy
*

Tuscania 6165 by kingeston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Shanghai 8132 by kingeston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


DSC01790 BW by iain McGregor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Passing field 1 by chrisfriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schonenberg - Switzerland*


Schönenberg - Ilford HP5+ 120 film by Ric Capucho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon
*

DSCF0842 by Nelson de Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The winter solstice by 5Diii, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manche - France*


gothic light lines by Benoit Vadrouille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg - Russia
*

plafond , cathedrale St Isaac / St Petersbourg, Russie by Benoit Vadrouille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicoutimi - Canada*


My city in the night by Stephane Cote, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ninh Binh - Vietnam*


Bai Dinh Pagoda by Benoit Vadrouille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Windsor - UK*


exodus by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coutances - France*


Cathédrale Notre-Dame by Benoit Vadrouille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Avengers Infinity War Film, on in location Edinburgh (BW version). by Paul Henni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz, CA - US*


Swings by William Buckley Jr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Twists and Turns by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kayaks in the Rain by Hans Faye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


SelfieFever again D in B&W by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orleans - France*


La Pucelle d'Orleans by Agustín Villa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Masai Mara - Kenya*


Masai Mara - Wildebeast in Morning Rain by John R. Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fougeres - France*


l'Espoir by Agustín Villa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


retour au port by vicouvicou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


El Deposito by manolo leiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dutch harbor, Alaska - US*



Island by Andrew Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bardenas - Spain*


Mi olvido by manolo leiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


High Columns by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belfast - UK*


Belfast City Hall - Bus Stop by manolo leiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jedburgh Abbey*


Jedburgh Abbey by Alex Ander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casablanca - Morocco*


Dreamer by Amine Fassi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands Black & White by Richard Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan. Armenia by Alexey Ohrim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Tagankaya sq. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

20163802 by marek fogiel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Polish Aviation Museum, Kraków, Poland*

Sukhoi SU7, Polish Aviation Museum by Andy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hartford, Connecticut*

Tom by Nora Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South End, East Haven, Connecticut*

Life on the High Keys* by Simmie Reagor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle, England*

Newcastle Quayside by Adam W, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin*

Circles by Kevin Pilz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calabria, Italy*

La passeggiata sul lungomare (Reggio Calabria) by Glauco Maglio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*

0239 (explored) by Jan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Málaga, Andalucía, Spain*

Rio Guadalmedina, Málaga, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Forum Romanum, Rome. by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

DSCF2280 by Titusz Ghentiu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

gradska uprava by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Dam by Hans Splinter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Port Isaac, England*

Port Isaac by Mark Woolacott, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Denver Zoo, Colorado*

elephants by Mike Demmings, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fernandina Beach, Florida, United States*

Surrounded by a Roiling Sea by Simmie Reagor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Il "mio" mare... by Glauco Maglio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*

5735 by Jan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*

La Plaza de España, Sevilla, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Going back home with the shoppings. by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Maison Nivard-de Saint-Dizier by Gloria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


questo non credo by Candida Fedeli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


mother by alexcoitus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chamonix - France*


Something takes end slowly by Forest Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ouray, CO - US*


“A true photograph need not be explained, nor can it be contained in words.” – Ansel Adams by Dee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Syros - Greece*


under the rock by alexcoitus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


TUNNEL view by Klaus Mokosch Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona*


Il sole intrappolato by lory6093, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zingst - Germany*


Let me Dive into the Endless Ocean by Andreas Fusser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Bovetes - Spain*


Mare nostrum. by gloria castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany - Italy*


Tuscany by giotòn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


Untitled - Series 十分瀑布 by Rick Lan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coueron - France*


LA MAISON DANS LA LOIRE by Mathieu PIERRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Eye to Eye, London Eye, that is  by FRA TOG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam night by Massimo Margagnoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Winterwald by Robert Bonsels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


LunchBreak Bauer's terrace Venice by lu boccanegra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*hamburg*


Alte Elbbrücke by Melanie Tomischat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


waiting for the sun by giotòn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha*


doha sky line by paolo g monti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vevey - Switzerland*


After the winter's storm, Après la tempête aux Rochers-de-Naye (VD) . No. 6230. by Izakigur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Hamburg Staircase by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boavista - Cape Verde*


Santa Maria beach by http://arnaudballay.wix.com/photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newport, OR - US*



Oregon Coast Aquarium by Tony Pulokas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Door County, Wisconsin - US *


Door County Winding Road B&W by wbirt1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille *


Ile Maire de ma route des goudes by Damien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Modern buildings in Singapore Downtown by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Morning walk by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Simon says by andrés villela elizondo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
National Museum by Emanuele Vercesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
IMG_1373 by Adrián Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Charles Bridge at Night bw by Graham Topley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Old City Hall by triumphmac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Baía da Guanabara by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Macarena by Felipe Moreno Baquero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Brooklyn Noir by Rommel Parada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Classical Music by Jens Michael Schuh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
rx011_FL by Simon Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Parked gondolas down from Rialto bridge - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

The Park by Lori Sharkey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Australia

My Last Photo... by Lori Sharkey, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

QUE VANNES EST JOLIE..... by Marie-Laure L, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Trou noir. ....hihi by Marie-Laure L, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

Smoke Stack on 8th by Irina Paley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

Chess Tables by Irina Paley, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

New York City

Cross the Street by Irina Paley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

" Bike Romance " by Mirela Momanu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by fiona Louise Larkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P2770655aab by giovanni paolini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sicily - Italy*


八月の狂詩曲 - Rhapsody in August .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonassola - Italy*


Wave powder by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_2875 by Alessandro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz*


Posé.... by jean-michel radet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


mojada .. by María.T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Baden Württemberg by Uwe Kast, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Devon - UK*


Flight by Neil Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Champasak province , Laos*


Tad Pha Suam Waterfall by khomson srisawasdi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pillat dune - France*


... dune de pillat in BW by Carlo Scherer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Friends by giotòn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paro Taktsang Monastery - Bhutan*


Paro Taktsang Monastery by khomson srisawasdi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_4536 by vitali trofimov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rakhine State, Myanmar.*


Mrauk U bamboo seller by khomson srisawasdi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


incontri sul pavè by fabio greco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz*


Storm by camille gili, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chiang Mai, Thailand*


Wat Ban Den Temple by khomson srisawasdi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


....Special Spider!!!! by camille gili, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Bristol Pilot by Paul Townsend, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ouro Preto - Brazil*


Ouro Preto - [ World Heritage Site by UNESCO ] by Fred Matos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ouro Preto - Brazil*


Untitled by Fred Matos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK*


chisel (a year in the life of...day 78) by lerrynpics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite - US*


Morning Mist at dawn, Yosemite Valley, Yosemite National Park, California 2016__Copyright © 2015 William Neill by William Neill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fistral, Cornwall - UK*


Wipeout by mick blakey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


Kuala Lumpur Malaysia, March 2017 by Marco Zimara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Waiting boats by Alicia Atienza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lent - Netherlands*


Untitled by Hans van Reenen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds*


Water taxi in Leeds by Jo Hernandes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Noumea - New Caledonia *


South Pacific by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Al Noor Masjid by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adelaide - Australia*


The Peloton by Steve Swayne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
m.a.l.t.a by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Moeders Lambiek by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Air waves... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Winter wonderland by ErdenizS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

unknown place

Misty morning by Sarah, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

4 rue Duhesme Paris... by Jacques grimoin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lionsgate by SYNAPSTIC photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Église Notre-dame La Grande Poitiers by Jacques grimoin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Maison castor.... by Jacques grimoin, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

B&W Paris #bnw #bnwmood #bnwparis #paris #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephoto #blackandwhiteisworththefight #cityscape #france #hunnymoon #ae_bnw #amazing #amateurs_bnw #amateurphotography #bnw_one #bnw_planet #bnw_just #bnw_city #bnw_magazine by Ludmila Cold, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

- edit: dmca


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris. by Holger Schinköthe, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Cité by Aurelien Chevalier, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Pont de Bir-Hakeim by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Pont de Bir-Hakeim & Tour Eiffel by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

IMG_1116 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

4PM, B/W Paris by ANSEL, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Paris

Montmartre, Paris, France by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norfolk, England*

N&W by Will Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hundested, Hovedstaden, Denmark*

Viking by Pelle Persson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kil-Pah-Las Indian Reserve 3, British Columbia, Canada*

Exploring the Cowichan.. by Patrick Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Y Garn, Snowdonia, Wales*

Y Garn by Paul Nadin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chitose-shi, Hokkaido Prefecture, Japan*

Mt.Izari from Mt.Koizari by threepinner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Málaga, Andalucía, Spain*

Edificio de Correos, Málaga, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*

Sajmište nova by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

über dem Rangger Köpfl by Ewald T., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Genoa*

L'antico_vicolo by Danilo Mazzanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Italy*

Firenze by Poisoner / Alkyoni Pap, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trieste, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*

SERE EVENINGS # 56 - Trieste, Piazza Unità by paolo longo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Euston, London, England*

The Meeting Place by Jamie Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nelson, Kentucky, United States*

The Abbey of Gethsemani by Nick Folino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spui, The Hague, South Holland*

Den Haag Stadhuis by Bram Meijer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Guard duty...... by Sue Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

UFO landing ? by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greenville and Western Railway*

On The P&N by Will Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Architectural Variety*

Architectural Variety by Paul Nadin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Formigal, Aragon, Spain*

El Portalet by Angel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*

most by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


All in the same boat... by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


We hold the world together by Dino Taleski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Just Art*


Forks by Alfredo Baginski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kaffeebohnen / Coffee Beans by Rüdiger Ott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Church of San Luigi dei Francesi. Rome by Carlos López Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Last train by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


cop 21 (Explore) by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ormond Beach, FL - US*


An Afternoon at the Beach by Steve Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benidorm - Spain*


Evening by Edgaras Vaicikevicius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


At 3 Times by -Phobos-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice by Michael Adedokun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bras d'Annette waterfall - Reunion Island*


Cascade du Bras d'Annette by Donovan heneman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

shades / in explore by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Slope by Junichi Hakoyama, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


together no matter what by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit - US*


everything will be alright by .brianday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Destination inconnue by Rémy Bochu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Parallel Lines by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Beauty by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Maryland - US*


St. Mary's City Indian Village, 1634 by -gregg-, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aarhus Central, Aarhus, Midtjylland*

Future is now by Georgi C, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you 

*Barcelona, Spain*

Between the line by Frau Schmitt Fotoreise, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

#PinholeDubai by Todd Schlemmer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

#PinholeDubai by Todd Schlemmer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Dubai, UAE 2017 by Todd Schlemmer, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Downtown Dubai by picturesfrommars, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Business Bay towers... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Sheikh Zayed Road - Dubai, United Arab Emirates by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Marina Fog Panoramic by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Dubai Marina at Night by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Dubai Marina in B&W by Quartonet, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Downtown Dubai b-w by Martijn Kort, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Metro train arriving by Umer Khan, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

JBR from the sea - Dubai by Pascal Carrion - Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

City of roads by Sharbeen Sarash, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Flash by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Dubai Marina towers by Oiva Eskola, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dubai

Dubai Marina b&w by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

London

Octagon Intro... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antalya, Turkey*
Seaport Antalya TR by Ferhat Koy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
sincerity by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
It's raining again by Eduardo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
alone by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Observatoire de la Place Ville Marie by Sylvie Poitevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*

Untitled by Aaron Anfinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*

Broadway, Williamsburg by Roy Savoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hermoupolis (Syros island), Greece*
when light strikes by alexcoitus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#Paris by Gaétan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Escenes venecianes by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Fujifilm XT 2 0939 by Del Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Flakstad, Norway*

Leica Summicron 75 AA - Yttersand Lofoten by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rabelo boat, Porto*

Un rabelo sota el pont by Isidro Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg*

Nautische Zentrale Hamburg by Johannes Bumüller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abruzzo, Italy*

Città Sant'Angelo (PE) - Abruzzo. by Claudia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*bird*

Alone by ivan_ko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Winsum, Groningen, Netherlands*

Het Hoogeland (Explored!) by Jaap Hoekzema, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*snowdrops*

HMBT by Carol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bedford Fire Dept*

Bedford Fire Dept by Ricky Mayhew, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Ontario*

Washing away winter by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cornwall*

Long Wasted Years by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manassas Battlefield*

PInhole of Stone bridge over Bull Run. Manassas Battlefield. by Gregg Obst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santo Spirito, Florence, Tuscany*

Giotto's... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brisbane, Queensland, Australia*

Urban jungle by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Death Valley National Park*

Edge of Light by Sarah Marino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rear Windows*

Rear Windows by Frank Loose, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaltbommel, Guelders, Netherlands*

Zaltbommel by Dirk-jan Davids Blumink, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow*

DSCF0029 by Vladimir Glebov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*City Hall, Brisbane, Australia*

Brisbane City Hall entrance flooring by Shona Farr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cumberland Mountains*

Valley B&W by Mary Grace vT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Northwestern Brooklyn, New York, New York*

Manhattan Bridge by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paysage Iceland*

Paysage d'Islande - Explored by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


Saying hello or goodbye at St Pancras Station, London. by Sue Shaw, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Stockholm, Sweden*

Sergels Torg - Stockholm by Angel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Málaga, Andalucía, Spain*

Calle Marqués de Larios, Málaga, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*

Ruđera Boškovića by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Macungie Memorial Park in Macungie, Pennsylvania*

Early 1950s Studebaker grill by Gregg Obst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brisbane, Queensland, Australia*

After dark by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canada*

Medicine Lake by Sarah Marino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nymegen, Guelders, Netherlands*

De Waalbrug by Dirk-jan Davids Blumink, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow*

DSCF1757 by Vladimir Glebov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

Metropolis by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kirkjufell Iceland*

Kirkjufell Islande by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Iconic Tower Bridge, London and sundial. Black and white iPhone shot. by Sue Shaw, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Sebastian, Basque Country, Spain*

Donostia by Angel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*

Setas de Sevilla, Metropol Parasol, Plaza de la Encarnación, Sevilla, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*

Lurd Svetište by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg*

Chilehaus by Dirk-jan Davids Blumink, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you 

*Nice, France*

Nica by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore Skyline by Rafi22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Parque do Ibirapuera, Cidade São Paulo, Brasil - Ibirapuera Park, São Paulo City, Brazil by Flávio Jota de Paula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
20141018-125824-Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Skating by Pétur Geir Kristjánsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
#alexmagnusmxbyn #blancoynegro #blackandwhite #CDMX #reforma #angel #avenue #mexico #urban #landscape #arquitectura #architect #city #street #paisaje #calle #avenida #masters_in_bnw #bnw_legit #akromatism by Alejandro Magnus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto ,ON by GREG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Mercedes Benz Arena plus Kräne by Christian Link, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
Street by Kevin Lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Korte Lijnbaan.jpg by brenroy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City by Cordelia Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Train Station by denise chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Urban Highway by Hans Hermosilla Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
March Rain_Lumix DMC-LX3 by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
I Wish I Could Say I Feel Sorry to Leave Him by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Islamabad, Pakistan*
Blue Area, Islamabad by Abdul Majid Saleem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
black&white vienna City by Barbara Prinz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cappadocia, Turkey*
Cappadocia by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Bratislava Castle Outlook by Usuf Islam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Palača Schlesinger (Hotel Palace) by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_135 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
17032017-_DSF4034.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos (Rhodes island), Greece*
Acropoli di Lindos VIII by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Modern buildings in Singapore Downtown by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
Moving Home in Malaga by Brian Travelling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei in Black and White by kitty chirapongse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Black and White Night by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Halifax, Canada*
Halifax Street Photography by Gary Grout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nelson, New Zealand*
Les sables du temps by Alexandre DAGAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Daily Life - Kota Kinabalu by Chot Touch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
IMG 1591 by Cato742001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati Skyline by Chris Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
TSP (12) by ThreeStreetPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Lummus Island by Vincent Parsons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
2 + 2 by Iñaki MT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Como lake, Italy*
RELAX! by Monica Dalmaggioni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barnaul, Russia*
DR151213_0203D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orleans, France*
La Pucelle d'Orleans by Agustín Villa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dutch harbor (Alaska), U.S.A.*
Island by Andrew Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
chicago by Logan Selinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Rocky by Fahim Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
WEST BAY SKYLINE by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
~ Dubai Marina view from The Palm ~ Explored on 27/10/2016 ~ by Chirag Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre-Dame de Paris by Larderie Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont Bir Hakeim, Paris, France by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Old times Singapore by Muhammad Fajar Alfath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Suburban Manila by ronvil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Valle Oriente San Pedro by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150408_0090M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Simon says by andrés villela elizondo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
rainy days by tarekabousleiman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Touristen in Reykjavik. by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Rob Hurson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Verde Mar de Navegar by Aion Mello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Old City by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Antoine A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
MILANO by mimmo_laforesta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower at Dusk by Brian Eden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Oxford Circus, Central London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute by tobi.heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC_4462 by DunnoHowTo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Vlaamse Poort by Niels Hanssens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Dawn Wind by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Thorens, France*
Château de Thorens / Haute-Savoie / France by Yan-Gaëtan Olivo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Palacio de Buda by Adrián Santos Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaiping, China*
000033 by Kovalchuk Nikolay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
The Castle by pat viau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tiemcen - Algeria*


IMG_1709 by Samere Fahim ""OFF for a holidays !!!"", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponte Au Sel - Reunion Island*


1532reunion-n&b by Rémi Bridot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meknes - Morocco*


Meknes - City Wall B&W by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


Care by Jens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Morocco*


Gebirgsformation by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Reunion Island*


1310reunion-n&b by Rémi Bridot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria falls *


El miedo no hace ningun daño by Rafa Llano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maghnia - Algeria*


IMG_5850 by Samere Fahim ""OFF for a holidays !!!"", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hout Bay - South Africa*


_DSC2401 Hout Bay - Www.picturesofsouthafrica.WordPress.com by Jagpot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin Falls - South Africa*


_DSC0939- Berlin Falls - Graskop, South Africa by Jagpot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lekki lagoon - Nigeria*


Lekki Lagoon Waterway by Warriorwriter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lesotho*


lesotho7 copy by McGography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tanzania*


Quick!!! Everyone run over there! B&W by Gary Simmons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gonder - Ethiopia*


Gondar vu du ciel by georges courreges, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amhara - Ethiopia*


Lalibela Beta Ghiorghis. Ethiopia by georges courreges, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2008_0822_paesaggio001bn by Luigi Scuderi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beira - Mozambique
*

Prepare for the Charge! by Jonathan Hodgson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blyde River Canyon - SouthAfrica*


Blyde River Canyon by yannis marigo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Point - South Africa*


Cape Point by David Pellicola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giza - Egypt*


Pyramids Sunshine by Kjetil Nordal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palmaiola - Italy*


In compagnia di una nuvola by Fabio Bernocchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


structures by Ross Pollack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Bruno de Figueiredo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isle of Wight - UK*


Salt water picnic - After the wave, Freshwater Bay, Isle of Wight by s0ulsurfing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


"Miofene" by Vincenzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium*


pre-metro tunnelbouw Antwerpen by Peter Velthoen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Kettenkarussel... by T. Low, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morocco coast*


Punta Paloma III by P.S. ZOELLER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf*


Kö-2 by rolfgraumüller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Gotas 01 ByN by Antonio Muiña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubrovnik*


Bride by Fabio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubrovnik *


Dubrovnik by Joseph Crowe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Contrast by Paulo Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Galata / Istanbul by ReqfordrM ( Deleted all photos by mistake ):, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


la parola in uno sguardo ... by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amiens
*

Horloge géante / Giant clock by Sébastien (m43photos), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumbria - UK*


Castlerigg by Richard Goddard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Devon - UK*


Ribbon by Duncan George, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Southbourne - UK*


Southbourne by David Baker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Chess: Geometry, Reflections and Transparencies... by Mario Vani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Namtso - Tibet
*

.portrait of a yak. by Shirren Lim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire - UK
*

Limestone formations by Michael Prince, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Birds by Lida Chaulet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


1997-03-MZ5-etretat by Pierre HEBERT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_4LN5717 : 5 secondes après l'impact by Brestitude, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


it's not a dream,it's a nightmare by jayanta roy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Sngapore*
DSC07087 by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Streets of Yerevan, Armenia 2 by Kel Squire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
DSC6271 by Tomas Brugger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150408_0766M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Nostalgia by HectorVaM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Walking by beautiful people by Mikael Korhonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Pitingo Fortis by Carlos Sobrino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Street Scene 1 by Debbie Godard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Visões de Niterói by Antonio_Dourado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
#brooklynbridge #NYC #newyorkcity #newyork #manhattan #brooklyn #urban #urbanlife #traffic #bridges #cityscape #cityscapes #fujifilm #fujifilm_xseries by Kay Ficht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont de la Tournelle #paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people # by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Saturday evening by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSC01371.jpg by Lorenzo Durandetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
IMG_4694 by sultanofswing98, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Málaga, Andalucía, Spain*

La Malagueta, Málaga, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*

Lurd lift u tvrđavu by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iowa State Capitol*

Rotunda by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Bank, London, England*

waterloo by Antonio Martorella, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tokyo Tower*

Tokyo Tower by masahiko kuroki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ohio Fire Museum in Columbus*

Valves by Tom Ramsey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iguazu Falls Argentina, Brazil and Paraguay*

“Iguazu Watervallen-Argentinië, Brazilië en Paraguay ” by MLE B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Real Alcazar de Sevilla, Spain*

El Patio de las Doncellas, Real Alcazar de Sevilla, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you 

*Cakovec, Croatia*

Ruđera Boškovića by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice *


Carnival in Venice - play with lights by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_4LN5235_Ciel d'automne à St Laurent by Brestitude, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


FILM - In space by fishyfish_arcade, on Flickr


----------



## Sandy88 (Mar 25, 2017)

great job very nice this foto and thread


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


FILM - Cutleraffe by fishyfish_arcade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Old Italian Villa-20017bw by Rob Blok, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Bangkok Thailand, March 2017 by Marco Zimara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Black by simona.patricia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Just art*


Untitled by Daniele Argentiero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tauranga - New Zealand*


Weathering by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lost in [Explored] by Sébastien Roignant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


H503CX - BW - KodakEktar100 - Jedediah Smith Redwoods State Park III by Gustaf Emanuelsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kenai Peninsula - US*


Alaska by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague @ night by hardikamin112, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capri Island - Italy*


Capri by Wolfgang Grilz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC06615 by Sungbum Yoon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


IMG_8931-1 by hardikamin112, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Trist by Olli Henze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oppsata - Norway*


Segla on a sunny day with some fog - B/W version by Terje Lein-Mathisen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Spirographical by James Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


In the shadow of George by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool - UK*


Cupid Statue Silhouette in Sefton Park Liverpool by Rodel Pobre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunflower B&W Stacked by Gregory Overcashier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin *


berlin...street... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Sleepy Hollow-III by maxxsmart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taranto - Italy*


Inside the Castle. Taranto- (Apulia). by Ciro Santopietro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


Monster truck by Stefan Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney *


Fog on Observatory Hill by Tom Beecroft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by raphaël thomi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suffolk - UK*


One hell of a shell... by Sarah Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lochetive - UK*


Run for cover by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Tip by asf73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eu estava mostrando umas fotos que tirei, quando ainda morava em Paris, pro meu amigo @thales_posella, e deu saudade demais desse período. Então resolvi postar aqui uma das minhas fotos preferidas; a foto é de uma apresentação de um pianista que sempre es by Roberto Ávila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
two waiting gondoliers by Roman Rudnicki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*St. Paul's Catacombs (Rabat), Malta*
St. Paul's Catacombs by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by @ Karin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
071-12 by Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Just Tracks #vanishingpoint #traintracks #blackandwhite #texture ⠀ I have this thing with train tracks.. ⠀ ▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪▪ ⠀ #athensvibes #athensvoice #ig_athens #in_athens #mysticathens #Greece #visitGreece #mysteriousgreece #vscoart_greece #vintage by Gavriil Papadiotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
025 copie - Marseille - France by Daniel sanvoisin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Crackerjack#3 by Philip Male, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK
*

Wire Wool Spinning (B&W) by Eyelevel Photography UK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haute Savoie - France*


combloux, panorama, B&W, 11 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Olym, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaisalmer - India*


Untitled by kirppunen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pushkar - India*


Untitled by kirppunen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Downstairs by Jaco Verheul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Nepal*


gangapurna by s.v.e.n., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon
*

the bridges by Chris Meixner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Getting it wrong at the Chicane by Graham Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


waterworld by Chris Meixner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


gate to meru by Chris Meixner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zanzibar *


fishermen of zanzibar by Chris Meixner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


imgd6875-firma by Andrea Maspero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo - Italy*


Bergamo BW by michele carbone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Indonesia*


Balance by Rizky Abi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_5719 by Uri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jeju - Korea*


Musée du sexe et de la santé, Jeju, Corée by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec aquarium*


Aquarium de Québec by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


SHE by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Badalona - Spain*


Optimism by Marina del Castell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by cherco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monaco*


petite fille dans la cathédrale de Monaco by popmarttour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Québec : Agora, Le hangar des oubliées by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ljubljana *


Untitled by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


early morning by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lutte fratricide by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


fog by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Night in Stettin Dabie. by Tomasz Ludwik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Florence Cathedral by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Where Babies Come From by Stephen Percival, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf*


Rheinuferpromenade by rolfgraumüller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg - Russia*


bridge by Tobias Begemann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka
*

DSCF1701-2 Osaka Station by Naoaki Miwa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kizhi - Russia*


Kizhi by Vsevolod Uspensky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisboa 2017 213 - Cirque du Soleil 03 by Filipe Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


tree by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Biwa - Japan*


better left unsaid by Stephen Cairns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Biwa, Hikone - Japan*


lakeside appeal by Stephen Cairns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


passage by masakazu chiba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huangshan - China*


Valley of the Dragons by Marsel van Oosten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Monochromatic life is good. #cityscape #city #building #buildings #skyscraper #skyscrapers #singapore #asia #skyline #bw #mono #travel #tourist #travelphotography #photography #photooftheday #downtown #blackandwhite #pictures #picture #wonders #bustling by Wilson Jan Sasam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2016 Film_057 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Mockba, Russia by David Torrents Arenales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
SIMPLEZA by mariana amador, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
170331_1933_D8E_9503_DxO by Laurent LACH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Mujeres by Luis Mariano González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Downtown Sydney by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
OFF- Bagunço no Ato e Circo Sideral - Mauá (7) by Fernanda Tomaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York B&W cityscape by Silviu Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Things to do in the park by Neil Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


men at work by hb.s, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


|| Cross Railed || by Mark Cornick LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Utopian Express by Fred Adams LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gebirge*


im Gebirge by Gerhard Stanke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


λ... by mtwood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Devil's Hopyard, Ct., 2989-90 by Alan Shulik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nordur - Iceland*


Washing Up Time by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagnoregio - Italy*


La città che muore by Enrico Grilli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Sudur - Iceland*_


Prometheus by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lassay - France*


Lassay-les-châteaux by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


Noche de Filux by @tanke67 Vazquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Stork by Máximo Panés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ceuta - Spain*


Vigilando(Ceuta) by Jose Manuel Ros Jurado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Segovia en HDR by Jesús Barrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_79431 by Jourdain Jerome, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul beetle in the garden by James Hughes (lost parables), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


- by Amandine Uberquoi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Amaneciendo by Jose Manuel Ros Jurado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Birdman by Kenneth Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Penzance by Mark Dickens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malta*


"Every block of stone has a statue inside it and it is the task of the sculptor to discover it." - Michelangelo by Susan Victoria Attard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Les domes Parisiens N&B by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Stairs @ Museum by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Love Me by www.russbarnes.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


An evening at the philharmonie / Dark City by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


( 六十石山 ) by 686阿鴻, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Port-Coton Belle-Île by Michel Francon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


An Early Morning by rick0530, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Usinarte SESC Sorocaba by Adriano Sobral, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC4490 by Zdenek Jasanský, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Bullwark of Democracy SW by Dominik Jaeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
IMG_5383 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Palace of Culture and Science by SebaSL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Infrared by linebrell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cityscapes Mexico City Black & White Monochrome Architecture by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSCF5226 by Peter Ghita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Puntos de fuga by Rubén García Bruna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museum of Modern Art by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Millennium Park, Chicago by Janine Riviere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Line 7, Paris (France) by Pierre-Yves Sulem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Allure Not Working ? by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
fish market by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalkara, Malta*
Kalkara by zacke82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2016 . BaWaZun ¬ 20160521.0457 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
071-12 by Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angers, France*
Seule de son côté by Corka', on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
#hungarianparliament #hungary #budapest . #instatravel #fun #tagbestapp #tourism #visiting #travelgram #photooftheday #travel #traveling #holiday #igtravel #instatraveling #travelingram #instagood #travelling #instapassport #instago #mytravelgram #touri by Tiago Vieira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao*


Under the influence of by Lubbock ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon
*

Taxi and the man by Lubbock ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


St Emilion by Lubbock ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Bologna by Gabriele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Enamur Reza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Didn't stop! by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Vienna by George Korunov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Moonwalk by Dan Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Pakistan*


Grace on Spantik by Brad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Padma river - Bangladesh*


Hour of Idleness by Enamur Reza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Domes de Miage 2 by dorefoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petra - Jordan*


First glance by *altglas*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Padma - Bangladesh*


Padma, Bangladesh by Enamur Reza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Childhood.... by zeeyan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Nice - 2014 by Thomas ROLLANT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Childhood by zeeyan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Big Canvas Small Boy reading museum information card about Epiphany II Adoration of the Shepherds 1998 Gottfried Helnweinn painting San Francisco's deYoung 160101-163311 C4 by Charlie & Melody Wambeke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Fuji by Simon Long, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


ancient-trees-beth-moon-10 by Tatianna Morales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sir Speedy by decineper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Soft by Ennio Vanzan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

In Our Hands by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France *


P1650476-2 by damien godin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Geneva Night9905 by Steve Carr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*
Altstadt by rolfgraumüller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Charlotte (North Carolina), United States*
Hop In by Tim Drivas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
La Gran Via desde Callao by manolo leiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Girona, Spain*
girona and the night by manolo leiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Skyline by Massimo Picchieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Big in Japan by Fabio Tugnoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
To go to Sydney Opera house, just follow the light! by Jean-Phi92, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valencia, Spain*
Palau de les Arts Reina Sofía by Ian Dolphin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Winners podium by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
3 suit lunch @ Fed Square by werdan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Mark Klotz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Sisters by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berliner Dom by matteococco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cancun, Mexico*
Say Wisky!! - Cancun Mexico by Hodibe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
The Cape Town Waterfront by StefanGeselePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
R0004509 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Galata Tower Istanbul by ibraheem kurdieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
01042017-_DSF4320.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
DSC_6091-3 by Andreas K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cordoba, Spain*
Shadows of the Mezquita by Henrik Sundholm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cordoba, Argentina*
Untitled by Gabriel Negrucci Dragone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Aware by Mariano Colombotto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Alfama rooftops, Lisbon by Kevin Mayhew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
~ Mono Tranquility ~ by Tan Andy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Metro station Tribunal by Karma Jigme, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
The shining cityscape... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
The bean by Logan Selinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Rhythm by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
|| The Future || by Mark Cornick LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
pushing pan400 : Criterrace exercises by Franek N, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Until the day is done by Chris Deahr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Detroit*

20170405-Detroit-Tiger by James Devlin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijon, Asturias, Spain*

En buena compañía by Jaime Martín, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Diego, California*

Star Chaser by Rand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hanover, Germany*

Gefährliche Liebschaften | Dangerous Liaisons by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

20 Fenchurch street skycraper [ in explore ] by Roberto Michaelis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Historic Downtown, Los Angeles, California*

Looking Up On Grand by Rich Greene, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna State Opera, Vienna*

shoppingmall by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Snowdon*

Snowdon by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ningde, China*

Ningde Yangjia Stream, Xiapu, China / 霞浦,楊家溪 by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


IkoflexIIa-329-Superpan200-Tanol-STD-10 by johan ulburghs, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hopkins Corners, Hamilton, Ontario*

Anything but a Borer of a Day by Chris Wilbur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Nothing you can do can't be undone by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peniscola - Spain*

Benedicto XIII - Papa Luna by Nati Almao, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro - Brazil*

National Museum of Fine Arts by CaOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
0139_Budapest_2 by snowsmilic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toledo, Spain*
Xavier de Toledo St by Daniel Mendes Ortolani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Canada Paliament B&W Ottawa Ontario Canada by M&M_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Busan, South Korea*
DSCF0972.jpg by Kori Brus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Circulat quay bw flikr by Glyn Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Alone by Maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Camps Bay and Lions Head by StefanGeselePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
192A4335VFB by HL's Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam Centraal Station 2017 by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Urban jungle by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Waiting by station by Janne Räkköläinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Mark Klotz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pedra do Sal - Zona Portuária, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil. by Antonio_Dourado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tirana, Albania*
Children's car park by Dieter Krehbiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb by night by Radja Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Jump by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
01042017-_DSF4423.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
DSC_6020-2 by Andreas K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Old Meets New by cschultz787, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Seguir adelante no es la única opción... pero es la mejor decisión. by jose luis "bit ramone" hitos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Amsterdam. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scotland*

down the lane by John Mac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mariposa, California, United States*

First Light by Johannes Oehl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Street*

*** by simonperet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zurich, Switzerland*

i am legend by matthias haemmerly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stump Lake*

Stump Lake 4.2 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*

Iglesia de San Pedro, Sevilla, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baden-Württemberg, Germany*

Outlet City Metzingen , Baden Württemberg . by Alexander Guski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Palma Canary islands*

- by txmx 2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dinkelsbühl, Germany*

Dinkelsbühl by klaweb52, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Hamburg Winter 2016 BW-2 by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Richmond, California*

Fly High and Sky High by Stephen Tam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseille, France*

Black day (read more) : by www.j2mc-photographie.fr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you 

*Bonelli's eagle*

Águila perdicera by jose luis "bit ramone" hitos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lille - France*


_DSC1005_Flickr_6.jpg by Léo Ducrot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malahide Castle *


Malahide Castle & Gardens by Kleber André Seidel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


"14th Street" by jenskrauer.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marburg - Germany*


Castor Alarm by hooby-marburg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Asian elephant spraying itself with mud by steve booth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Logroño - Spain
*

catedral logroño by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


Wilshire Boulevard Temple by Doug Santo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


Flor de Luz by Raul Vazquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgos - Spain*


catedral de burgos y rio b&w by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bari - Italy*


I Want to Hold Your Hand by Antonio Iacobelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chevroux - Switzerland*


Lignes agricoles by Paudex Yves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avon - UK*


The Bard William Shakespeare Stratford on Avon by Les Haines, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris *


Chequered windows by jeff Clouet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Minimal naturalistico by Peter Sossi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yunnan - China*


Watered terraced ricefields, Yuanyang, Yunnan, China by Roberto Cornacchia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Camino de historias. by Petter Zenrod, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Sinsheim - Technikmuseum Sinsheim - Aeroflot Tu-144D CCCP-77112 03 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


_DSC7876B&W--Airshow 2016 by Mita09, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


WHITE-NAPED CRANE 1 by Nigel Bewley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Everything as cold as silence - Explore (27/03/2016) by david49100, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_2325 by Ziggy Dust, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St John in the Vale - UK*


Path through the Vale by Anthony Young, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faroe Island*


Risin og Kellingin, Eysturoy, Faroe Islands by Eulenspiegel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calgary - Canada*


Tall Trees (Explored 3/27/2016) by Darrell Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitley Bay - UK*


Storm at the coast - b&w version (Explored 7 Feb 2017) by Chris Goddard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasov - Romania*


When everything is clear... by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


La dilution by david49100, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


My Surf Runneth Over.... by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France
*

Fin de vie automobile... by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lugubre.... (Explore) by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Sotiris Lamprou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


Three Ladies by Tomasz Ludwik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Somewhere in Portugal*_


Stair way ! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Unknown place*_


A vízhordó by Dóra Csörögi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


Ice Crime!!! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Dóra Csörögi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Dóra Csörögi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenerife - Spain*


TNFE I _ Roques de Anaga by Karrez Majik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali - Indonesia*


Ceremony on the lake by Dóra Csörögi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Aquarium B+W by Hans Faye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Batalha - Portugal*


Portugal Batalha. by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy*


The moon of Siena by Dóra Csörögi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vigo - Spain*


_IMG6297 Gran Primeiro Plano by Rafael Ojea Perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alaska - US*


Eric Bryant Slashing Down Lower Salt Lick by Grant Kaye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


life curve by Antonio Martorella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


back in black by pierre boidin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Quo vadis by Markus Sander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma by Jorge Meis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Ponte della Costituzione, Calatrava Bridge by Fabio Tacca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corsica - France*


A smell of winter by Stéphane Tramoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hannover - Germany*


2 walk by berberbeard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hannover - Germany*


interesting peek by berberbeard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


SDIM6588.JPG_effected by kiha581523, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Puerta de salida al Claustro de San Juan de los Reyes. by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


An old road story by Will EdBo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


Head by The Raven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Thats some distinctive architecture 🌁 #Esplanade theatres on the bay #singapore ⠀ ⠀ ⠀ ⠀ ⠀ ⠀ #latepost #marlionpark #city #holiday #marinabaysands #cityscape #architecture #building #riverside #skyline #skyscraper #enjoylife #explore #visitsingapore by HansL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Medellin, Colombia*
Teatro Principal de Caracas, Mcpio Libertador (Caracas - Venezuela) by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Market Day by Marc Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC0519 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by Jerry Sosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
48 hours later by Oscar Franzen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
2014-18-36 Madrid_F ONLY PERSONAL COMMENTS. NO LOGOS. THANK YO FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.© RESPECT the copyright. by Yo Leenders, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
miami by Matt Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
. by FelipeI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Untitled by ReadyAimClick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
D E S G E N S . . . et des terrasses vides C'EST LUNDI...même @blackpapaye n'y est pas 😜 by geometre18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
in the park by YB M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Night 2015 by Marco B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Telescope by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSC_5058 by Radja Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Back from Dubaï by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kihei, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Kihei Caffe by Rolf Jonsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest - 66 by Gérard Kieffer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vomero, Naples, Campania*

Visioni di Napoli by Diego Menna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cape Schanck, Victoria, Australia*

An Empty Theater by Beverley Van Praagh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vroenhoven, Limburg, Belgium*

Into the light 2 by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Der "Denkmalschützer" (in Alzey) by klaweb52, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chioggia, Italy*

Chioggia, Italy by Marc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hope Town, Hope Town, The Bahamas*

The Divine Deception by Robert Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*

Last Christmas... by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mosque, Istanbul*

Mezquita de Süleymaniye by jose luis "bit ramone" hitos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Amsterdam. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dornoch, Scotland*

Dornoch by John Mac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Battery Park City, New York*

7 World Trade Center and One World Trade Center by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


sun-head by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avon - UK*


The Fool - As you like it Stratford on Avon by Les Haines, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf*


[email protected] by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


THE LAST DOOR by Pat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pit Stop *EXPLORED* by Between The White Lines, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Colorado - US*


050716 - Wray Colorado Tornado (B&W) by Dale Kaminski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Angles - France*


Cimes et brouillard by Michel Séguret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Myra falls - Canada*


The view from Myra Falls by Patrick Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sri Lanka*


the Stilt fisherman by YONG WANG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia*


Philadelphia experiment? by yoakenobang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


Fujian - IV by Marsel van Oosten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Magalla - Sri Lanka*


Let's go bathing in the Ocean by YONG WANG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bowing to the sun by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Delain @ De Vorstin by andre schröder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


new life by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


In formation........ by Charles Smallman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Street portrait of Birdman Paul by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Walk inside the mirror (Amsterdam B&W 2017) by Rafael Borrego Photographer/Niñodolores, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


ice breaker by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quistello - Italy*


Forme by Sara Grandi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Picardy - France*


Nature morte by Julien VI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


De silence et de placidité by Astrid Deschênes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


VENISE 18 by xavier Legall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Winston by Steve Deeves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


VENISE 35 by xavier Legall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


§ [Explore 2014/10/22] by clémence·Liu , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille 
*

Living in a bubble by www.j2mc-photographie.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


À trois - Explore (17/12/2015) by david49100, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC06677_DxO by Jacquod1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo - Italy*


Piazza Vecchia, Bergamo by Steve Brewer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Jeux de pistes by Geneviève Ricard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sigil. by seanmundy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore's ...skyline, Singapore*
Singapore - Downtown by André Boulay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Palace of Culture and Science by SebaSL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150408_0093M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Hare Krishna 1 by luis abarca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Sunset by Priscilla Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Early morning by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Photowalk - Elevado Costa e Silva by Renato Camargo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Streets of Oslo by Cato Lien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown by Jonas Rathgeber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
76 seconds by Jim Drought III, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Ship by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La parisienne by Cedric Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
DF/Mexico by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
architectural forms and movements, renovation, San Marco, Venice, Italy, Nikon D40, Sigma 18-50mm EX DC MACRO, 10.21.16 by steve aimone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Gay Pride 2015, Valletta by aditus foundation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
IMG_9356.jpg by Adam Currey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Water & Light show 4 by Malcolm Arouza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serifos island, Greece*
Serifos - 7C_1546 by NIKOLAOS ATLIDAKIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palolo (Honolulu), Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Palolo Sunrise by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda Castle by Gérard Kieffer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney*

Direction Sydney CBD by Matthieu Maitre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graffiti*

P4080095-Modifier.jpg by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Lambert, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Paris by emmanuelsaussier2003, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lipetsk, Lipetsk Oblast, Russia*

The shadows of the old park #2 by Eugene Yakovenko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Black and white tower bridge by antmany2k, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lowther Castle, England*

Lowther Castle by Robert Božič, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by Olivier Dinh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gironde - France*


Cubzac-les-Ponts (Gironde - France) by Philippe Perellos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dornie - UK*


"What is this thing that builds our dreams" B. May by Herminio Alcaraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durham - UK*


Tommy Mono #1. by Michael Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambridge - UK*


- merry christmas - by FRJ photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Noche en calma by Pablo Germade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cirq Lapopie - France*


St-Cirq-Lapopie (Lot) - France by Philippe Perellos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Merano - Italy*


Merano (Bolzano) - Statua della Principessa Sissi by Giovanni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


I have been dreaming to be a tree by OzRocky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Sydney Big Storms by christian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Beijing, Olympic City by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tonnerre - France*


Les églises de Tonnerre by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alaska - US*


Bear by Jason Wolsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


the_staircase (#5 in Explore 06.04.2014) by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Oye Plage - France*_


Man vs Nature - HFF! by david49100, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dunlewey - Ireland*


Ruined church of Dunlewey by Andrea Di Gioia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chateaupanne - France*


X | | | || | by david49100, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


@Hibiya, Tokyo by masahiko kuroki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corniolo - Italy
*

E poi di notte, a Ridracoli by Andrea Di Gioia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Cara Street. Calle Cara. Córdoba. by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Red light. En rojo. by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


The birds by jerome chareille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden 
*

Are the wolves back? Street art against Pegida. Dresden. by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


I Am President -- You Are Not by Jeff Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mobeltran - Spain*


Mombeltrán night. La noche de Mombeltrán. by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blyde river Canyon - South Africa*


potholes by Ante Kante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zagreb* 


Zagreb-explored 17. 02 by darioD2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waimes - Belgium*


Castle of Reinhardstein by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

Canova, Paolina Borghese by Pom Angers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sheffield - UK
*

20170303-_DSF6411-Edit by Douglas Jarvis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Palacio de Santoña by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pocone - Brazil*


Pantanal (Poconé, Mato Grosso, Brasil) by paulisson miura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lorette - France*


Necropolis by Guillaume 📷 DELEBARRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nottingham - UK*


FOG EVERYWHERE by Rust Never Sleeps, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lady Sculpture - Oslo*


Foggy lady.. by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Untitled by ati sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSC_3779 by Ignacio Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City. | Mexico D.F. by Samuel Musungayi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Bellmansgatan 1 - Mikael Blomkvist’s Apartment, HFF!! by Paulina Jackiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Calor by María Sáez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona*


Fuente de la Plaza de España (Barcelona) by Alex Filho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Manoir Tag Mahal (01) by Equilibre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tromso - Norway*


Library in Tromsø, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Irkutsk - Russia*


Street of Irkutsk by bfatphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Reichstagskuppel Berlin by K.H.Reichert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Flesh and blood by agmarcon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Veleggiando / By sailing by agfa the frog, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lucky !! by Alexandra R Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tel Aviv
*

Untitled by Magdalena Roeseler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


a soggy rainy day on the East Coast by 亨利, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mandalay - Myanmar
*

or BW ? by Magdalena Roeseler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


Torre de Pisa (1) by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Inverness by Mark Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
CHINA | Shanghai, Waibaidu Bridge by Rita Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
DSCF3235.JPG by Esin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
4_DSC6246 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey, Mexico by Shane Adams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Music break by Pablo C. Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Arco Towers Monochrome by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Passionate Dancer by Christos Valtadoros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Runaways by Cali Legitness, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people #bnw_greatshots #madei by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Isle of Dogs v2 by Gavin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Luca Rigonati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Spinola bay, Malta*
Spinola Bay by Mike Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Archives by Luc More (I shoot RAW film), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_0433 by Mr. Mularella, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old street*

Old street by Anton Shevelev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*College Park, College Station, Texas*

College Station by Charles Henry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reims, France*

Dentelle de pierre by Alain ROBIN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portballintrae, Northern Ireland*

Three Quarter Bridge B/W by william hill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Georgia*

Let's Roll! by Linda Powell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tokyo*

A7R2_00_8068 by Masatoshi Asari, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nice, France*

Nice by Jean Loup FOSSETTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Momence, Illinois, United States*

The "Meadowlark" At Momence by SE Delmar tower, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles | 2017 by Rinzi Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Llynnau Mymbyr, Wales*

Llynnau Mymbyr by Reddress18, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Remuera West, Auckland, New Zealand*

Trees by Bruce Buckman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munich, Germany*

Baroque by Arx Zyanos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alfeld, Germany*

Fagus Werk in Alfeld by Udo Afalter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Buttermere, England, United Kingdom*

Lady Of The Lake by Q Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*

space warp by Gediminas Karbauskis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by 赤いミルク, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berry Head, England, United Kingdom*

Lost no Longer by picturedevon.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto*

Poetry by Dermot Russell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brisbane, Australia*

ABIAN by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luxor, Egypt*

Luxor by Jean Loup FOSSETTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Los Angeles*

Los Angeles | 2016 by Rinzi Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mount Eden North, Auckland, New Zealand*

Old and New by Bruce Buckman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Relaxing*

Relaxing by Arx Zyanos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Muir, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Foliation by Q Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Australian magpie*

Australian magpie by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nice, France*

Nice by Jean Loup FOSSETTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mount Eden North, Auckland, New Zealand*

Old and New by Bruce Buckman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Falkirk, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Look Away by Q Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munich, Germany*

Transmittance by Arx Zyanos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Pairlament at night by András Dömök, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you 

*Lourdes, France*

Lurd - Bazilike by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Achab'sDream by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quang Ninh - Vietnam*


"Illuminate" by Dan Ballard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto, Portugal*
Noche en calma by Pablo Germade, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tonnerre, France*
Les églises de Tonnerre by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cordoba, Spain*
Cara Street. Calle Cara. Córdoba. by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Julia Malega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida Paulista - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
2017_0410F-0012 by Andrey Illarionov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
MONO9712 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Morning light downtown Stockholm. by Joel Brogmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
000313260033b by sadjeans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
A strange elephant prowls Toronto streets by Miville Tremblay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
berlin 2016 14.12.2016 2 by marcel marti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
BW Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
#brooklynbridge #NYC #newyorkcity #newyork #manhattan #brooklyn #urban #urbanlife #traffic #bridges #cityscape #cityscapes #fujifilm #fujifilm_xseries by Kay Ficht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barna by Lucía Smh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by AntonioTranchida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Rio Sena by Robert Schwenck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Walk On By The Barbican by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
SLV_0051 by Silver_63, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Posing by Johan Trodin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
White Trees by Simon Michiels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Night by ljohnstn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Blair Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viaduc de Millau (Millau), France*
60 Viaduc de Millau. by jean-françois calon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Tunnel by Hernán Piñera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Rideau Falls by PJW *New Group* JOIN "Life, A New Perspective", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nairobi, Kenya*
City Hall Way by Martin Créon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Palace of Rituals, Tbilisi, Georgia by Gytaute Akstinaite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
J'ai rêvé New-York by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
If I knew then what I know now by Joe Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Old men playing chess by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rijnhavenbrug by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
川流ii by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne City B&W by Lauren Huston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Descanso by Hugo Cari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
All in order by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cancun, Mexico*
Young couple in love........ LGarciaPhotography IPhone Iphone 6 Plus IPhoneography Olloclip Mexico Cancun Vacation Honeymoon Beach Ocean Bnw Bnw_friday_eyeemchallenge Bnw_collection Monochrome Blackandwhite Photography Black And White EyeEm Best Shots Bla by DVS ONE_TOO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Big Shadow by Steve Fanell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
It was a Dark and Stormy Morning by Andrew Louie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chinatown, San Francisco, California*

North Beach 1986 by Dave Glass, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paine National Park*

Cuernos del Paine by Shaun Young, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg*

On cold and rainy Sunday by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shibuya 2 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*

Outlook by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Raichur Sub-District, Karnataka, India*

Live and let live by Radhakrishna Rao, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zurich, Switzerland*

hey you by Chris Meixner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*parking garage*

2 by Frank Loose, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*

In the line of fire by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nice, France*

Nice by Jean Loup FOSSETTE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reykjavik, Reykjavik, Iceland*

Hallgrímskirkja l by Q Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Barrie's Close by Hazel Houliston, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Menai Bridge, Wales, United Kingdom*

Thomas Telford's Menai Suspension Bridge by Matt Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abuin, Galicia, Spain*

revolta by Aléx Montée, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you 

*Missouri, US*

Old corn silos - Corn country, Central Missouri by Chris Luers, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia, Spain. "Semana Santa"

Semana Santa Valencia by Norman Collins2012, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Night Moves by John Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Untitled by Leonardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Женский портрет. Незнакомка | Female Portrait. "Pretty Woman, Walking Down The Street ..." by Platon Bakharev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
shoeshine by Chris Scholz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


shelter by Nils Jorgensen Street Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Single Glance by BAHADIR KUTLAK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Single Glance by BAHADIR KUTLAK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges *


L1002798-Edit-Edit.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kigali, Rwanda*
#Kigali #roundabout by Fernand Mugisha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Views under seagull flight Ottawa Ontario Canada by M&M_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Lonely man monochrome by G SM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tampa (Florida), U.S.A.*
Tampa skyline in Black and White by cmfgu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bologna, Italy*
Piazza Galvani by Linus Wärn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
Krakow Old Town by Renatas Repčinskas Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maribor, Slovenia*
Maribor, Cesta proletarskih brigad by Jovan Klopocan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
川流ii by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
5173_20170401_NIKON D750 by Adrian R. Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Llamado by Hans Hermosilla Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Mark Klotz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cluj-Napoca, Romania*
Strangers in the Dark XXIV by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Classic Red Car/Red Top, Havana, Cuba by Sam Bark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
The Cape Town Waterfront by StefanGeselePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
broken pattern by Tina Grdić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_151 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
01042017-_DSF4317.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos (Rhodes island), Greece*
Acropoli di Lindos VIII by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2016 Film_057 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
TSP (10) by ThreeStreetPhotography.com | Herbert M. Stellner, III, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
LEGOLAND by Vinz MARTINI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
DSC_2639-editate by Federico Feroldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila by Night by Matteo Russo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Capitol from Gran Vía by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm by Edgaras Vaicikevicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Biggest fan by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Streets of Oslo by Cato Lien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Thats some distinctive architecture 🌁 #Esplanade theatres on the bay #singapore ⠀ ⠀ ⠀ ⠀ ⠀ ⠀ #latepost #marlionpark #city #holiday #marinabaysands #cityscape #architecture #building #riverside #skyline #skyscraper #enjoylife #explore #visitsingapore by HansL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Lonely Saturday Afternoon by R. Dittrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI by AC FILMS corp., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Larderie Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Until the day is done by Chris Deahr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stolberg, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

_stiller feiertag by Marina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

BLUE LAMP by car 67, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Surprise! by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Street level (mono edit) by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Setting Free by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Fountain by Once in a while shutter button User, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Le Louvre des Antiquaires by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
paris.... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ravieres, Franche-Comte, France*

Gouffre des Raviéres by Gérard JAWORSKI, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

The Shard by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Austin Seven*

Austin Seven (Explore 15/04/17) by Alan McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England*

St Mary's Lighthouse (Explored 16/4/17) by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Crossing light by Orlando Imperatore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skogafoss, Iceland*

Silver Waterfall by Rachel Fuller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by Ulf Granberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Duncan Cove, Nova Scotia, Canada*

Duncan Cove by Irena, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria, Germany*

Schlagloch by M-Z-Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Macedonia*

Stone Bridge by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brentwood, Los Angeles, California*

Sculpture Terrace by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*

Veinstrahorn by Christian Lim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perth, Western Australia*

Understories by beninfreo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Finland*

Halo by Marko Nissi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norfolk, England*

lost to waters by Alex Harbige, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Alboraya. *Valencia, Spain*

imagenes gratiscertificity.com


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*SAAB Draken*

SAAB Drakken by Colin Pallot, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Silent but Deadly by Paul E.M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mystic River, Massachusetts*

Mystic River by Nora Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heidelberg, Germany*

Shoes by Daniel Stocker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Azenhas do Mar, Portugal*

Azenhas do Mar by Pedro Silva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*parking*

Parking des Célestins by Christophe BENOIT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Before to go by niKo SnOOze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gestel, Eindhoven, North Brabant*

Concrete swirl by Ruud van Eck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ludwigshafen, Germany*

Ludwigshafen by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Ponte Gobbo by angelo trinca: fotografia per diletto., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

Ponte Luìs by LP PiX, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome - Italy*

Castel Sant'Angelo by Luca Livio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Myrdalshreppur, Vestur-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*

Stormy Seas by Alan Amati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Renault Dauphine*

Renault Dauphine 1965 by Bart van Dam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Linz, Upper Austria*

LDZ v2 by Wolfgang Hackl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*looking at me*

Looking at me by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marina, San Diego, California*

USS Midway by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*

looking after the family by Alex Harbige, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hartford, Connecticut*

Thomas Hooker by Nora Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you 

*Myanmar*

Busstop by Daniel Stocker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore skyline in platinum black. This is straight black and white off the Camera sent to the phone. #fujixt2 #samyang12mm #photosofyu #visitsingapore #nightphotography #cityscapes #skyline #singapore #marinabaysands #reflections #fujifilm #fuj by Ryan Raymond Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
under Palace of Culture and Science by Mariusz Zoolek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150809_038D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City. | Mexico D.F. by Samuel Musungayi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Under Djurgardsbron at night B&W by Daniel Bengtsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Unamed. by Gaël Berthon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
DSCF6572 by zde.nek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Largo do Guimaraes by Luz Rosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
dfgd5r4e by Oleg Mescheryakov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
專注 by aelx911, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, 2017 by Greg Wass, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Clock Tower by Darren James Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Sun shining on the Foscari Arch by Ryan Bowley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Good Friday procession - the participants 6 by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Mom made fishsticks by Jules Devoldere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Downtown by Once in a while shutter button User, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge by Dan Kenemore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bahia - Brazil*


Villas do Atlântico - Bahia/Brasil by Amanda Saldanha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo *


Holmenkollen Olympic Ski Arena, Oslo, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


天堂路　Road to Heaven by Singer 晴哥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


雲龍飛天　Flying Dragon by Singer 晴哥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Send In The Clown by Norman Elder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


boab tree by Norman Elder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ethiopia*


Hamer tribe - during bull jumping ceremony / Ethiopia by Mario Gerth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


點‧面(麵)‧線　Thin Noodles by Singer 晴哥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hiroshima - Japan*


Buddhist monk statue by Lucas Fiol Sabater, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rift valley - Kenya*


On The Run IMG_3290a by rod, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town*


Peninsula Excursion, Cape Town, South Africa by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


片斷‧記憶‧歷史刻痕 by Singer 晴哥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Denmark*


Untitled by Helle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Simien Mtns, Ethiopia*


Giant Lobelia Forest by Rod Waddington, on


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Traversée norcturne by Mikaël Aguirre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bahnhof Oybin by trekkpics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


GHOST sitter ... by Happy! - Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aquitaine - France*


Rest in the fog by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


City lights on the Vistula river B&W by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


aceeaşi ceaţă by Monica Hjelmslund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Myanmar #9 by Sven Conquest, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kenya*


Cheetah mother and interested Giraffes by Jack McIntyre Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
il-Belt Valletta by tamapix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
A family walk in Brussels by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bagnac, France*
Château de Bagnac by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Falaise, France*
Château de Falaise - Calvados by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach and Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki Beach by Randall Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Blair Wright, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Potsdam, Germany*

Backlight @ Potsdam by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Quirico d'Orcia, Tuscany, Italy*

Val d'Orcia by antonella, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Driebergen, Utrecht, Netherlands*

Am I dreaming? by Rob van der Griend, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canterbury, England*

Marlowe Theatre Canterbury by Jawad Saleem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

The Shard mono by Alan Reeve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fair Lawn, New Jersey*

Diamond Creek Near Rt 208, Fair Lawn NJ by Steve Fretz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portland, Oregon*

Want one of these by Ramin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Petersburg, Saint Petersburg Federal City, Russia*

20141018-130254-Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Sebastian, Basque Country, Spain*

Kursaal by Alfredo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Arcade by archma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*

Old Bavarian log home by Matthias Hillen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Renault*

Renault R4 by Lukas R., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Bank, London, England*

Big Ben in B & W by Simon Dunn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montpezat Windmill - France*

France 2016 A7_0063 by Sean Gunn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

On a bicycle made for ......how many? - Le Touquet by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tiro de Linea, Seville, Andalusia, Spain*

Plaza de España, Sevilla, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

nass / wet by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Driebergen, Utrecht, Netherlands*

The Castle and the Clouds by Rob van der Griend, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chelsea, London, England*

Cadogan Pier-3 by Jawad Saleem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*

20141018-123350-Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by archma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England*

Barrier by Alan Reeve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*

Büßer by Matthias Hillen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio*

don't walk by Lukas R., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Lee Bay_0099 by Sean Gunn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brittany, France*

Canal at Hede, Brittany by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alhambra, Granada, Andalusia, Spain*

Palacio de Carlos V, La Alhambra, Granada, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utrecht, Utrecht, Netherlands*

The Lonely Cyclist by Rob van der Griend, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canterbury, England*

Canterbury Cathedral in the Fog by Jawad Saleem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you 

*Lourdes, France*

Lurd grad by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa- Italy*


Torre de Pisa by José María Arboleda C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


space opera by FREDERIC LEGRAS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


C2 . stadelhofen zurich by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Your turn with God. by alexstoddard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Rain on 42nd St. by Jörg Dickmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


尼泊爾·Pashupatinath·生命最後的歸處 13 by Gp Teo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Rain in Amsterdam. March, 2014 by Julie Hrudova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


The Street Musician by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Early Morning Visitor - President House India by uhang kincai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Zanskar - L'ombre envahit le village situé en face de Karsha. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Java - Indonesia*


Batu Karas by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ladakh - India*


Ladakh - Soleil couchant sur Tioamosgang. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tremezzo - Italy*


Como Lake... by sergio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bengal – India*


Winter Landscape by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata *


Calcutta - Sous le tunnel près du marché aux fleurs. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


Les chevaux de la fontaine Bartoldi à Lyon. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florianopolis - Brazil*


Arrasto by Marco Antonio de Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norfolk - UK*


Birth place of a hero by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Maine - US*


Protector by Ryan Meehan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norfolk - US*


Whiskey by Don Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Nearly caught by Annie Wilcox - www.anniewilcox.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zagreb*


Zagreb tram by Annie Wilcox - www.anniewilcox.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Iron Bridge by Annie Wilcox - www.anniewilcox.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Java - Indonesia*


Layers by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambridge - UK*


View from St Mary's Church by Theresa Penfound, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

You like tomatoes and I like tomatoes by Annie Wilcox - www.anniewilcox.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon *


lisboa by António Alfarroba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


The Journey Begins Here by Edmund Lim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carcasonne - France
*

Carcasonne by Nikosonic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

DSC_2472_R by Brais X. Currás, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Spain*


Untitled by Leon F. Cabeiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


York's Lendal Bridge by Annie Wilcox - www.anniewilcox.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Todi - Italy*


Todi by Annie Wilcox - www.anniewilcox.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karas - Namibia*


Welcome to Canon Lodge (Namibia - Fish River Canyon) by [guillaume], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Selfie by Markus M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Speyer - Germany*


Spira: Parte Absidale del Duomo by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Susa - Italy*


Arco di Augusto by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Start Point - UK
*

Start Point by Annie Wilcox - www.anniewilcox.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zug - Switzerland*


Untitled by Magdalena Roeseler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore
*

Planet by Marc Quinn by Annie Wilcox - www.anniewilcox.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Maggiore - Italy*


Piccolo porto al lago Maggiore by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clermont Ferrand - France*


Clermont Ferrand: Dettagli Basilica Romanica di Notre Dame-du-Port by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lebanon * 


Frozen Cedar by Jack Seikaly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Java - Indonesia*


Rain Forest by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quilberville - France*


World War 2 bunker fell from the cliff by Thierry Warichet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Piedmont - Italy*


Vineyards near Castagnole Monferrato by Valter Venturelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


in the woods by Esther Jennings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lempuyag - Indonesia*


Sacred by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gdansk - Poland*


Through the Arch by Annie Wilcox - www.anniewilcox.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chelly Canyon - US*


red, white and black by Erik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sceaux - France*


a water path in the icy lake by Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clermont Ferrand, France*
Clermont Ferrand: Place de Jaude by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Alameda across the bay from San Francisco by Lennie Green, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Lovers along the Spree by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan Bridge Skyline by Gordon Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Dan Kenemore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Niort, France*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 7680 : donjon ou château de Niort, fin du XIIe s. Deux-Sèvres, samedi 5 novembre 2016, 13:27:37 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - France by Wallace Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, France*

L9990840 by rudy garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waterloo, London, England*

Katherine Kiss Me by Kees Van Mansom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maipo Valley, Chile*

De la Fama de Chile by Pablo Quintana Maureira, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portugal*

DSC_7301 s bw by antónio cravo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Australia*

Red Gum by Chris Langlois, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

JRCazorla-170218-0016 by Jose Ramon Cazorla Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*guardian*

Guardián del puente. #InspiracionBdF6 by Guadalupe de Souza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Denmark*

Pause am Großen Belt / Break at the Great Belt by R. Stopable, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fountain of the Tritons, Rome, Italy*

Fontana dei Tritoni by Livio Verh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Klostergarden, Copenhagen, Hovedstaden, Denmark*

L1023321 by Sigfrid Lundberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


. by Friedrich Schiller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Andelot-Morval, Franche-Comte, France*

Le château d'Andelot by Michel Cart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Camins Al Grao, Valencia, Spain*

Untitled by Barry Knight, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Metz, France*

An der alten Schleuse by Thorsten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schwetzingerstadt/Oststadt, Mannheim, Baden-Wurttemberg*

. by Peter Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Charles bridge, Prague, Czech Republic*

Pod mostem by Ingemar Ljungdahl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Son Coc, Palma, Balearic Islands*

Plaça Major... by leinemeister, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vietnam*

Countryside in Northern Vietnam by duc minh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

The beacons by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Wall*

The Wall by Fearghal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bishop's Green, England, United Kingdom*

Fog by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lauriston, Edinburgh, Scotland*

stripped sabre-tooth tiger by Matthias Hillen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Malo, France*

St Malo, France by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Andalusia, Spain*

Catedral de Jaén, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, France*

L9990849 by rudy garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portugal*

DSC_2474 bw by antónio cravo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Uelzen, Germany*

Feldsteinkirche St. Georg in Hanstedt bei Uelzen / Fieldstonechurch St. Georg in Hanstedt near Uelzen by R. Stopable, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

. by Friedrich Schiller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Hovedstaden, Denmark*

L1004280_v1 by Sigfrid Lundberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you 

*Indonesia*

Volcano by Thorsten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Sweeping away serenity by Derek Σωκράτης Finch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton - UK*


Mesmerised by murmuration we follow them by Derek Σωκράτης Finch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida - US*


Watching... Just watching by Life_is a_Gift, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ethiopia*


Tigre Escarpment by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Argentina*


Ship Graveyard, Tigre, Argentina by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Idhra - Greece*


That Ship Has Sailed by Derek Σωκράτης Finch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit*


the tales they told by .brianday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


When will the forest speak? by ignatius du bruyn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Night Garden by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ollantaytambo - Peru*


Ollantaytambo Night by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit - US*


Babel by .brianday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


goodbye by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Socotra Island - Yemen*


Dragon's Blood Trees, Socotra Island by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Rainy Day, San Francisco by Joe Newman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Uganda*


Cane Carrier, Uganda by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crescent falls - Canada*


Crescent Falls Provincial Recreation Area, Canada by www.bogowicz.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


wonderful world by sabrina scucchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Demeka - Ethiopia*


Spectators, Demeka, Ethiopia by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade*


magic moment by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Zanzibar - Tanzania
*

Place of Ritual, Kuumbi, Zanzibar by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


cimborrios y pináculos by salva mocholi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moustiers - France*


70...la sentinelle. by alain calissi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rielvaulx - UK*


10438NSE Standing Proud by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lingenwaard - Netherlands*


Frozen flooding along the river by Martien Uiterweerd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Khalil Village, Yemen*


Khalil Village, Yemen by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"Lunar Ephemerides Of The Undead" by sasha sushi sushi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bahia - Brazil*


Brazil - Praia do Forte by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Missouri - US*


All Alone by Jon Dickson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Savona - Italy*


Lost Souls_15 by Fabio Zenoardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monknash - UK*


Monknash Coast by Annie Wilcox - www.anniewilcox.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mirepoix - France*


Suggestiva Mirepoix by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Candles by M Z, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Euston - UK*


Paul Day's The Meeting Place Frieze, St Pancras Station by Annie Wilcox - www.anniewilcox.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


If you can't beat them, join them. by David Steer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Pantheon, Roma by Pom Angers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


wave action 6 by Grant Clowes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


Optical illusion by Marián Company Seguí, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia
*

Sea, sky, AIR (1 of 1) by Mike Rosenthal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolavai lake - India*


At work by kevinkishore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port de France - Martinique*


Fort-de-France, Martinique by Pom Angers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Queen of New York City by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bandon, OR - US*


Her Majesty by Christopher Soukup, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Polizia del Running, Roma by Pom Angers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferrol - Spain*


Camiño a Chamorro (3 de 3) by Fernando Barcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


build it up - amazing Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ladakh - India*


Ladakh : Nubra et la Shyok Vallée depuis le monstère de Diskit by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mantova - Italy*


#lagrandebellezza | SANT’ANDREA | Mantova by GAZ BLANCO photographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


The Butterfly | La Mariposa | Lisboa International Tango Festival 2014 | Gaz oficial ph. by GAZ BLANCO photographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi*


When RED is not about stopping by Shikher's Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Longstone, Derbyshire - UK*


The tree by RCMCM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong Night by Bjorn Borgers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
taller than the other by Demir Ozyurt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
road by persona.Natali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Up Torre Latinoamericana II by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
cobblestone road in Stockholm by night and lamp by Daniel Bengtsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Cuatro Torres at night by Carlos Peña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami River 2016 by Dan Montesi, on Flic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cumulus by Joao Nunes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Head Down by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Horse riders 1115020 by rebwar fatah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSC00442 by Roberto Hashemi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Mellieha, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand Place, Brussels by CHRIS GIBSON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Mall by mazaPam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Veria, Greece*
Βεροια DSC03681 by Sotiris Marinopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baltoro Glacier, Pakistan*
The Men and There Dream by ZaiGHaM Islam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Benvoy, Waterford, Ireland*

Benvoy Beach, Copper Coast, Co.Waterford. by George O'Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greece*

Spring has come by Stratis Alvanos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*sky in building*

sky in building by Sven Hallmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*

silhouet by Martijn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Darmstadt, Germany*

Nikon FM2n B&W Film by Michael Khan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The wanderer*

The wanderer by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Suffolk, England*

Cold by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ackergill Tower, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Ruin of Castle Sinclair Girnigoe by Matthias Hillen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dinard, France*

Dinard, France by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baeza, Andalusia, Spain*

Arco de Villalar, Baeza, Jaén, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kastoria, Epirus and Western Macedonia, Greece*

back in time by Stratis Alvanos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*mystical energy*

mystical energy by Sven Hallmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barnsbury, London, England*

Tower by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monterey, California*

there's something about a pelican by David Gregg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you 

*Schmargendorf, Berlin, Germany*

Dynamic & Dramatic by Cydracor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tavigliano - Italy
*

Street of Snowfall at Night by Max Rastello Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madeira Island - Portugal*


Ribeira Brava by Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Canyon park - US*


Grand Canyon (for sale. Size up to A3+) by Krzysztof Wierzbicki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Ouysse souterraine by Philippe Perellos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adrano - Italy*


Saracens Old bridge by Pierluigi Andronico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled-06 by Lucia Willems Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Canyon, AZ - US*


Grand Canyon in Black and White, Arizona USA by Chris van Kan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence *


Florence, new perspectives by Fabio Giovannelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Oltre la porta la sua bellezza,Behind the door .... Florence by Fabio Giovannelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beulah - US*


B&W Bear Gulch by Aaron Ploog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
SCBD from Esplanade by Jose Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
_DSC5305 by Pancro-Magnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint Petersburg, Russia by Katerina Dmitrijewa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Cenu by Leandro Gemelgo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DANO1308 by David Nordin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The fun of the innocent #cdmx #photography #streets #people #children #fun #mexico #ciudaddemexico #water by Luis A. De Jesús, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto flatiron view by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin yellow. #killtheunderground #underground #subway #ubahn #metro #zug #train #yellow #gelb #symmetry #symmetrybuff #symmetrykillers #symmetricalmonsters #busystranger #passenger #passerby #station #stop #licht #light #sos #citylife #cityscape #city # by ZhiyangChen ZhiyangChen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Relevo Carioca" - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York Central Park- Bethesda Fountain by Michael Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
bcnleica-1 Kopie by guido_b, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
The Bull's balls "ball" by Roberto Vecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Dustin Gaffke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Hayward Gallery, London by Dave Morris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Creepy by Sofia Di Lauro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
#Bruxelles 2015 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Black & White by Rezaul Haque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bonaguil, France*
Defensive Towers Of Chateau De Bonaguil by Peter Greenway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest-architecture-2.0 by K. Andreadis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Story bridge (Brisbane), Australia*
Story Bridge, Brisbane by Chai Chandontrikij, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Madagascar*


Baobabs, Madagascar by Rod Waddington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Jerusalem. Old City. by Valentine Kleyner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chaco Canyon - US*


Anasazi Ruins, Chaco Canyon, New Mexico by Alex Kravtsov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petrified forest - US*


Clouds over Petrified Forest NP by Dylan Gaughan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parma - Italy*


Proiezioni by Marco Forgione, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Saucer by B H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The seasons of life by fabrizio forti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honk Kong*


Art by buland singh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bad hair day by AMJ STREETS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Spain*


Monasterio de San Martin Pinario, Santiago de Compostela 4 by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hessen - Germany*


Wehrturm Büdingen by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


/ paris / by Aubrey Dunnuck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


The rock at the lake by Morten Tellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Harper's Bazaar 150 Year Anniversary on Empire State Building - Audrey Hepburn by Kenny Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Harper's Bazaar 150 Year Anniversary on Empire State Building - Kate Moss by Peter Lindbergh by Kenny Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Australian native flora*


banksia by teambee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Medusas by Benya Acame, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zamora, Spain*
Iglesia de Santiago (Zamora) by Iban López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
A Look Through Your Window... by PJW *New Group* JOIN "Life, A New Perspective", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Walking Trough The Gates of Humility by Algirdas Chocianas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tampa, U.S.A.*
Tampa skyline in Black and White by Craig Fildes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Who’s Next by odwalker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bilbao, Spain*
Areatzako Parkea (El Arenal), Alde Zaharra, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country) 2017.03.04 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karlovac, Croatia*
The swans come back by Oliver Švob, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kotor, Montenegro*
The dark side by Seif Alaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Where have the yachts gone by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Waiting by station by Janne Räkköläinen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Udo Breithack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Fom Here to There by Brendan T Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentor (Rio de Janeiro) (III) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Oblivious by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Na nešto me sjeća taj grad by Dunja0712, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
When you create a black and white photograph, you create something that is abstract and strikingly real at the same time by أيمن الظريف, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
01042017-_DSF4482.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Lima by Mario Cuitiño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Routes by Gyorgy Petrilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Jinying Business Building by Andreas Huppert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
People by Frode Skjold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Grand Circus Park by Daniel L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Opera House by Tim IJntema, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt Skyline by Mirko Borgmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Hope Walk by Kevin Barrett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Kenya*
Cheetah mother and interested Giraffes by Jack McIntyre Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florence, Italy*
TracksinFI by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Giza, Egypt*
walter_rothwell_street_photography_03 by Walter Rothwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Fast Times by Joe Grant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
chicago by Logan Selinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Constructing Philly by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha, Qatar by Toby Forage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Between The Past and The Present by Nasser Aldossary, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
IMG_1583 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Seine by Megan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^WOW ! a Black and White Photo of Me:banana: , and Josip, Our SSC Friendly family brother and SSC Friend to Everyone Here, 
" It's Us !! I knew we were always The Horses of Our Lady Of Lourdes, Great and Beautiful Photos, and More Likes to yo-yo :lol: Djole13,:heart: Happy 175,000 Likes given to you Josip, May God Bless everyone here :grouphug:, and May the JOY, Peace,  and Happiness be with you ALL Our SSC Friendly family Brothers, Sisters and Moderators and Administrators and Friends and guests of the # 1 World Wide Website of SkyScraperCity Dot com almost 15 Years this September 11th, 2017 (2002 ) wow ,15 Years !! and still# 1 , 
Chuck !!:cheers2:


djole13 said:


> *Lisbon, Portugal*
> 
> Double by Amadeu Dimas, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^It's the BIG Island Of Hawaii U.S.A. opcorn:, The Volcano there ,Huge and out of control at times, is still erupting As we speak, it's a long over due process that could last another Year or two, building the Big Island of Hawaii even Larger,hno: 
Great and Beautiful Black and White Photo of the Day, Saturday in the Park ,April 22nd, 2017 IMO Only,please it's :nuts: one of my best of the best, 
Thanks again Jose l.,:banana: ,. So very well appreciate your and everyone's here Great and Beautiful Black and White Photos, 
Thanks , Chuck :cheers2:


jose l. said:


> *Unknown place*
> 
> 
> Coco Mist by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


P.S. Jose l.,
could you imagine this Volcano is causing the Pacific Ocean more warmer than usual
,causing more Droughts over the United 
States and Canada
:A:, Global Warming in happening and No One Cares :bash:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore skyline in platinum black. This is straight black and white off the Camera sent to the phone. #fujixt2 #samyang12mm #photosofyu #visitsingapore #nightphotography #cityscapes #skyline #singapore #marinabaysands #reflections #fujifilm #fuj by Ryan Raymond Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Texting by Chris Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Monterrey, Mexico by Shane Adams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151107_1432D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Expectations by Chris Scholz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Beautiful Architecture (6) by vladimir valiente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
streets by t.basel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
703_8520 by M Falkner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Calçadão by Fabríco Vampré, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
DSC_0053bw by DAVID Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
The Passenger by sergi escribano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Streets of Milan by giacomobecatti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Le Panthéon en Noir et Blanc by Frantce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Little People by Stephen White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
. . . by giorgio klaic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Stones in Water in Malta by Jerry Taha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sponsored by cougars by Jules Devoldere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
03700017 by Sertac SALMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kahana bay, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Rainy Day Morning by Randall Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
respect district IX by PtitPliPli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nymphenburg, Munich, Bavaria*

Station Westfriedhof: In Monochrome (2/2) by jaeschol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cosenza, Calabria, Italy*

Cosenza Cathedral by Davide Squillace, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


fountain by Lance Cridge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Coast of western Norway by Morten Tellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


CologneDrehbrueckeStreetAtNight by Bernd Schaefers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tarazona, Spain*
Tarazona by Photo Sonntags, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
The Spider Ottawa Ontario Canada by M&M_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gran Canaria, Spain*
Down the road by Henri Kobylecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
HipstaPrint by dimakk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cebu city, Philippines*
Pedestrian No-Crossing by Bryan Vincent King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
both worlds by Aljaž Anžič Tuna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto, Portugal*
Streetscene in Porto by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Twinning ©jhunellefrancissardido by Jhun3lle Sardido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
008 by daisy.images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Social City by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Mark Klotz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
There Was a Time Before Smartphones by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Walking with purpose by Igor Rončević, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_162 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
21042017-_DSF5448.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Greece*
Kavala's Aqueduct (110/365, April 20th) by Yannis_K, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain*

Caminant pels carrers de València. by Henrique Stel, en Flickr


----------



## OakRidge (Mar 9, 2007)

BW Hoop by OakRidge, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Benidorm, Spain*

Benidorm by nilsenJa, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bomba - Italy
*

my childhood feelings by Antonio Martorella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antofagasta - Chile*


1955 Chevy Nomad diecast 1:24 made by Danbury Mint by R G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


II by lathos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


"...there is a story behind every person" by Antonio Martorella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


Athènes, ruelle à Plaka by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adriatic sea*


Tree vignette by Helena Jajcevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Paris - Solferino - untitled by Vincent Anderlucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


night at the museum by Antonio Martorella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - France*


Saint-Malo, grandes marées (mars 2014) by Pierre Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Concorde by Vincent Anderlucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


CCCP by Antonio Martorella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ascona - Italy*


ascona boat 2014 by Gerry Fornera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Heyyy!! by Vincent Anderlucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ladakh - India*


Ladakh - Le lac Pangong et les montagnes qui l'entourent. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz, Ca - US*


See-through rock by MJR Photog, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Palacio de Santoña by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


I always like walking in the rain, so no one can see me crying. by P. Correia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens *


Keep Standing by takis markopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

ROMA- Palazzo Zuccari a Via Gregoriana by Fabio Prosperi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


Half Europe 2011 by simonegenovese.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Nobles in Stones ( 贵族石雕 ） by Adam Y Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK*


angel wings by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zagreb*


View from Upper town Zagreb by Boris Štromar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


Sweet dreams... by www.j2mc-photographie.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valderice - Italy*


Erice by simonegenovese.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Little Britain United Church 03 by Catherine Sproat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


plane waiting by simonegenovese.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by [email protected] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York
*

IMG_3357ps3 by David Huisken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valmy - France*


DSC08822 An angel, Château de Valmy, France by DE BELS Frédéric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Abandoned Corn Crib Interior- IMG_1819 by David Huisken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


Misty Cornwall by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Stand still by leadin2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
under Palace of Culture and Science by Mariusz Zoolek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC1282 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by **** Navarrete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
A Sunset on Stockholm by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Almeria, Andalusia, Spain*

El Cable Inglés, Cargadero de Mineral, Almería, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Hungarian Night by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilnius*


Winter in Lithuania (01) by Rimantas Jankauskas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


...lonely... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilnius*


Old Vilnius(05) by Rimantas Jankauskas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Surma - Ethiopia*


Surma. Ethiopia by georges courreges, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Storavatnet - Norway*


Lake Storavatnet, Sandnes in Norway by Morten Tellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilnius*


Vilnius. Bernardine Church. by Rimantas Jankauskas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Afar - Ethiopia*


Salt caravan. Dallol. Danakil. Ethiopia by georges courreges, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Medusa by Alessandro Cristofoletti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


love London by vgallova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


where the gnomes hide by timmytimtim75, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


of mice and men by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


lunch by NILS N, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*OLdsmar, FL - US*


Homestretch Battle: The Fight for First by Joe Steinman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Whip It Real Good by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


1-IMG_5742 by JL Méloux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Alone at Night on the Street of Horrors by Joe Steinman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bavaria - Germany*


Zugspitze by Alvaro Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

... by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seattle, Washington*

Untitled by Jessica E LaVoie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Washington, United States*

Diablo curves by David Inscho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*

industry by Fynn Korsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle and Gateshead, England*

100x/13 - Millennium Bridge and Sage by Ben Edge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bermondsey, London, England*

The Circle by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Eifelturm Architektur 4 by Fynn Korsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ofen, Budapest, Budapest*

Revolution by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris house by Fynn Korsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you 

*Lourdes, France*

Lurd - Bazilika Pape sv. Pia X by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gard - France*


Double face by Tristan D., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


B.X.L. by Иico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in US*


Conduits of Transmission by Eric Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20160716-IMG_0010-HDR.jpg by mat waldron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


Untitled by M. Accarino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sn Bernardino - US*


Sweet 645s by Darren Megowan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dornie - UK*


Eilean Donan by Grant Morris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lulworth - UK
*

Durdle Door by Marc MacLennan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cima, CA - US*


Climbing Through Sloan by Eric Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


lost place by Parcivall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples*


Untitled by M. Accarino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gent - Belgium*


Gent night by Efrén Madroñal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Illinois - US*


Harsh mono, or by John, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nesvizh - Belarus
*

Château de Nesvizh by Elena S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sri Lanka*


An Unforgettable Ride by Till Schröder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


a church in Rome by alejandro lifschitz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* * * by Pavel Fedorov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turk & Caicos Island*


Paradise in Black and White by Matt Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


!Ghost by M. Accarino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Millom - UK*


Black Combe by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Windows by Luca Pietrobono, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Llanbedrog - UK*


House on the Beach (B&W Orton) by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


At the foot of Eiffel / Eiffel lába by Anoplius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


El 28 de Lisboa by Arturo Carrasco Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Postquam stagnum by Manuel Javier B / Richý, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trujillo - Peru*


Huaca de la Luna, Trujillo, Peru by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


With the tongue by Manuel Javier B / Richý, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Goats keeper by Manuel Javier B / Richý, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Entrance to Canary Wharf DLR Station BW by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fountain In Black And White by Brian C, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain*

Gente anónima by raul.palmero, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Wien82 by Blues Roots, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


14-03-17-M by Fr Mii, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mausoleum by DARKstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Keep Walking.... by Charlotte Gilliatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnside - UK*


Outside looking In by Ian Livesey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Christine by DARKstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vaud canton - Switzerland*


The dark side of the lake by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Crash test by Michael Portillo | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Untitled by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ogoño & Laga - Spain*


5. Ogoño y Laga, from Mundaka... by Manu Mazpule, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Castle Gate by DARKstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam
*

- amsterdam - by FRJ photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunken boat by Tino Ellermann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


Flower river... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


... the last reflexion ... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hungary*


B&W by Nagy István, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Macro Mondays : "B&W" by Yasmine Hens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Just art*


Splash by Saba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Deliver Us From Extinction by Saif A. Hanoon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey*


Suleymaniye Cami by Levent Deniz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Water drop*


Ghost Escapes Lake by Brandon Hilder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


hidden by thierry lha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
MAC by Diego Ronan Kulian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
untitled by Anton Zabermach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
AOS_4675 by benjamin chiau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok cityscape at night, Thailand black and white style. by Nattapan Suwansukho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
IMG_2448 (2) by Ricardo Labastida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
El honor es mi divisa by Perfectly Placed Pixels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
City of Angels by audiodev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
put up a smile by Aion Mello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
central park, new york, january 2013 by Jürgen Freymann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Rive Gauche by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Eye by NessSlipknot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Fondamenta Cannaregio by Rob Menting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
2015 May Malta La Valetta Cruise by anno nuem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Miss(ed) Rendez-vous [A re-post] by Vincent Brassinne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Back from Dubaï by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1887 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Untitled by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Izmir - Turkey*


guess who by deniz gumus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Incappuciati by ivan chiodino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem*


Untitled by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec - Canada*


Quand une touriste donne de la couleur au vieux québec... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clamecy - France*


Canal du Nivernais à Clamecy by laurent kegreisz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Beyoğlu / Istanbul by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Suleymaniye Mosque / Istanbul by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Untitled by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec - Canada*


observer la beauté de l'automne... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The pingeon flight by jose luis "bit ramone" hitos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


DSCN8609_1 by toni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin
*

Topview by Hans-Jörg Aleff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucharest*


Metro in Bucharest, Romania (Explored: 23-10-2016 GTM 10:25) by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec - Canada*


soyez sans craintes... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice by Nicoletta P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Phare des Baleines (île de Ré) by Frédéric BOUSQUET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilnius*


Dinosaur Look by Agne Barde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the dance by Elke Kulhawy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Untitled by Dylan Hiroms, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Pigeon Holes: The Sequel by Neil Johansson LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Untitled by Dylan Hiroms, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice... by Erkan Kalenderli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Blanc - France*


F-HADE / 4066 - Aérospatiale AS 350 B3 by Laurent Quérité, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Pont de Pierre by Laurent Quérité, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


On Top of Upper Yosemite Falls...Rodan? by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


V&A Reflection (HDR) by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
where two rivers meet by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Sunday service by Chris Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
St Isaac's Cathedral at Night (Long Exposure) by Hendrik Terbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Puerta de la Ciudad by Carlos Santillán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
City of Stockholm by Stefan Krisan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Hortaleza by afnavarrete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Unique New Orleans by Shane Adams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museum of Modern Art by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
city hall by Jonathan Rivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Parisienne by DomiDine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
City Skyline by handmiles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
A cruise ship in Venice ⚓ by Sarah Padoan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
m.a.l.t.a by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montigny - France*


Untitled by Olavi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Femme Peintre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Flock of sheep by Femme Peintre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Nox by Manuel Javier B / Richý, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Lamina by Manuel Javier B / Richý, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Beyond the foliage by Michael Kent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*

Eiffelturm-2015.2 by Jürgen Hegner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Uomo seduto e treno (Leica M6 Summilux 35mm ASPH Ilford XP2-bw) by Paolo Viviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Heaven's Gate by Jeff Olson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York Hudson valley - US*


Bear Mountain Bridge in Fog by zuni48, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guilin - China*


Dark Sky over Guilin by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brittany - France*


Cargot poubelle ? by Richard BIANCHI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Train Noir by zuni48, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambridge*


Mt Auburn Lake by Harry Powers - Boston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


EE3V9675 Biennale d'Arte Contemporanea a Venezia (EOS 1Ds-bw) by Paolo Viviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Fog by John Esslinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunday means get together by Yasin Hassan - ياسين حسن, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere from Czech republic*


Winter Road by Pavel P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Embleton - UK*


COASTAL-GRASS by Peter Haworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muriwai - New Zealand *


Mind-the-Gap by Peter Haworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phi Phi island - Thailand*


Thailand - Phi Phi Islands by Nik Edelman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf - Germany*


Rhine km 744 - Dusseldorf by Michael Huette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


a 23hr flight to Thailand by Nik Edelman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faroe Island*


Erased by mike-mojopin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


I ♥ cows in free nature.. by Marc Smi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayutthaya - Thailand*


Thailand - Historic City of Ayutthaya by Nik Edelman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_8402 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gozo - Malta*


Azure sauvage - Gozo - Archipel de Malte by Didier Karl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Landes - France*


Confusion - Hossegor - Landes - France by Didier Karl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


baloon by nico pellegrin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cirque D' Anéou - France*


Cirque d' Anéou by Didier Karl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


INRI by nico pellegrin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


escavation matinale by nico pellegrin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death Valley - US
*

Day 271 - Left Behind by Frank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Morocco*

Bike & Donkey by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, UK*

Dark Steps by ID Hearn Mackinnon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shepway District, England, United Kingdom*

Out with the Old by Nick Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maumee, Ohio, United States*

Untitled by Kevin M. Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Essenzialismo by Danilo Mazzanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Naples, Italy*

Incroci metallici by luigi ricchezza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Camins Al Grao, Valencia, Spain*

The gravity in light by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bolehill, England*

Bolehill Quarry Millstones by patricia evans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spui, The Hague, South Holland*

The Cloud by Bram Meijer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

soliloquy by Joseph DiMartino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tribeca, New York*

One World Trade Center and 7 World Trade Center by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto*

Acqua Alta 7 by Rohan Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Louvre by Mariano Mantel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aosta Valley, Italy*

Storia di montagne, castelli e orchi... by dagherrotipista, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Soria, Spain*

Calatañazor (Soria) by Fco. Javier García, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mataro, Catalonia, Spain*

La oscuridad de mi noche by Enrique Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manitoba, Canada*

Psychedelic School Bus by / shadows and light, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

Cartellone pubblicitario. Stadio San Siro by domenico martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Elgin, Illinois*

North Transept , Elgin Cathedral by Wallace Shackleton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Applecross Ho, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Taking in the view by Annie MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Casale San Nicola, Abruzzi, Italy*

Oasis by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maastricht, Netherlands*

Fiets tegen muur in Maastricht by Andre Lindeboom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hannover, Germany*

Untitled by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kanazawa-shi, Ishikawa Prefecture, Japan*

Telephone by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carlton Colville, England, United Kingdom*

A Hitchcockian moment by Nick Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ohio*

The Hidden Falls by Kevin M. Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
#alexmagnusmxbyn #blancoynegro #blackandwhite #CDMX #reforma #angel #avenue #mexico #urban #landscape #arquitectura #architect #city #street #paisaje #calle #avenida #masters_in_bnw #bnw_legit #akromatism by Alejandro Magnus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
J. M. Kelly Library by Seyran Mammadov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Untitled by ikve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas by Sandro Henrique, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan Skyline From New Jersey by Peter Greenway, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Villena (Alicante, Spain)*

_MG_4559w by Jose Carlos Zafón Castelló, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Las Ramblas Barcelona by Ross Funnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Palm sunday by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
M A T I N C A L M E by geometre18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Eye B&W by Giel Pieter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice in B&W by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
White Chinese baby by Jules Devoldere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karystos (south Euboea), Greece*
Smooth Waters by Christos Valtadoros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Hungarian Night by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Golden gate bridge (San Francisco), U.S.A.*
Golden Gate Bridge on a rainy day by Tex Texin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito old town by Mario Donati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Canadian Parliament Hill East Block by Craig Fildes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Plaza de San Francisco de Asís by W M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bandar Abbas, Iran*
Bolooki Intersection in Stormy Day by mohammad barkar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
La Candelaria Cotidiana by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam by Tino de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
川流ii by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Collins Street, Melbourne by David FARRAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Stalls 142-144 by yeahwotever, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
_DSC5305 by Pancro-Magnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Washington D.C., U.S.A.*
Clouds by Katie Fleming, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Bellas Artes, Mexico City. December, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Florian Wurzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
SAM_5867 by Joseph K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
23042017-_DSF5478.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Because The Night by Christos Valtadoros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Untitled by TLV and more, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Stand still by leadin2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Boston China Town by Daniel Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151213_0645D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
melting pot Mumbai by S R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
A Day Trip to Atlanta by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by buland singh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
Les demoiselles du Centre Pompidou Malaga by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Union Station 3:23PM by Brian Carson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Spring in Oslo by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oran, Algeria*
Front de mer, Oran by Ramy., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Metro by Veniamin Tropeznikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Skyline B&W Vhicago Illinois USA by M&M_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philly by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Stop for the View by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
20131005-DSCF2641.jpg by Torsten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On The Road by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
IMG_0137 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Sur fond de Panthéon, opération selfie pour tous by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
The Fullerton Bay Hotel Singapore by Gerald Ow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Lines by Christian Vincent Dugayo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSC_7924 by Gerardo Cárdenas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151213_0589D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Avenida Madero, Mexico City. December, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
DSCF1217 by Jaime Borja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm_SAS_5003 by Stefan Schmitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Streetlife Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Dark Crosswalk by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
RIO 29/IV/2017 Dia bom pra.................. Fill the blank 😜 ©PhotoEduardoAlonso ☁😘👍📷👀🍷❤😉 #photoeduardoalonso #photoshoot #outono2017 #cristoredentor by Eduardo Alonso Rio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Verizon Hall by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Relax on the street by miquelom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Light parking by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
upload by geometre18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Rickshaw in Westminster by Jenny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venedig by clamarpictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
We're going to Vader's party by Jules Devoldere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On The Road by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge at night by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Untitled by Sebastian Galarza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Living by kaitlyn Sage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Lonely man monochrome by G SM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Phone guide by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*
Sunset by Nikolay Rudnev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Genève by Didier Mouchet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotterdam*

Xin Guan Hua 2 by Giel Pieter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Surfers!!*

1 by Rosemary Sedgwick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Provence*

"Carrière" ou voie sans issue by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*

Lurking by Ingemar Ljungdahl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pelican*

Pelican by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Clisson, Pays de la Loire, France*

La Sèvre Nantaise et le vieux pont de Clisson by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maumee, Ohio, United States*

The General, and the Chief by Kevin M. Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Untitled by Sofie Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Hautes-Alpes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Buffère by marc lelièvre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Standard Chartered, Singapore by george lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Perspective of the Palace of Culture and Science by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC8500 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Avenida 5 de Mayo, Mexico City. December, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Us and Them by Christine H. C. Valenzuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
underground - avenida de america by F M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Karlův most by Tomáš Pastorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Day 8 - Athens - Epitaph Procession by Zvika Melamed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_7373 by Daniel Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Almost all the Brooklyn Bridge by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Quais de Seine #paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people #bnw_gr by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New York - US*


Temple Of Love, Old Westbury Gardens, NY, USA by sunolan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


"time, time spent, obsessing with the clock.." by Bekim Nela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai
*

Dubai Marina - UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


Stopover by Edita Ruzgas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona*


Stairkiss by Anthony Coyle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oman*


Al Ashkharah Beach! by Maher Al-Naamani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Fog by John Dewey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


im a gination by San Guine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torun - Poland*


Go to Cafe by -Demonos-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Toghatten a beautiful Mountain with a hole on it! by Aziz Nasuti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

2017-04-17_04-58-57 by Balahasan Venkatesan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elliston - Australia*


63+489: Heads up by Mike Gee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Crossing from Eiffel top by Lulo Pmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Devon - UK*


clovelly devon3 by Steve Horton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincoln - UK*


Lincoln cathedral by Rob Stubbings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami*


View of the skyline of Miami's Edgewater neighborhood by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tampa - US*


Skyline view of the city of Tampa, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


DSCF4493 by Quent1 _, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


DSCF3981 by Quent1 _, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Grace Building NYC V2 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Atemporal machine by Miguel Moya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


DSCF3671 by Quent1 _, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


A canal of Amsterdam by Lollo Parpajola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Scottish Globe thistles by Rico Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Maryland - US*


bay bridge md. by -gregg-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Underground London by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester - UK*


Under the bridge at Salford Quays by Anthony Gosling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


DSCF3468 by Quent1 _, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Picinisco - italy*


Picinisco at midnight by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Old-Timbers by Peter Haworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Terenez - France*


Le pont de Térénez (Finistère) by Objectif Foto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skull beach *


Skull Beach by DESJOMA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balcon de javea - Spain*


Volar. by gloria castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


La Marea. by Manuel Ti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Street by Carlos Escribano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vita quotidiana by Peter Sossi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Paloma Gail, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


los elfos oscuros by Paloma Gail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
DSC01418 by ryden's rose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Château Laurier by Rafael Chacon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yosemite National Park*

Tunnel View by Abstracted Eye, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*on the pier*

on the pier by Katerina Athanasaki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gentilly, Ile-de-France, France*

Vue d'arcueil by Aurelien Chevalier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Verkland, Sogn og Fjordane, Norway*

winter moutain- by TB 5161, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

DSCF3577 by Thomas Sjöholm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Somerset, Ottawa, Ontario*


Off Season by Bert CR, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oberdiessbach, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*

Sheep at work by Thomas Leuzinger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Vienna, Austria*

Light patterns by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Menton, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Menton, french riviera by marc lelièvre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

B&N del palacio de cristal by Alcides Jolivet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Civita, Lazio, Italy*

IMG_0502 by Marco Errico, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arques, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

Le château d'Arques by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Laurent Caucat 0035 LU by LAURENT CAUCAT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salzburg, Austria*

Salzburg - iPhone by Jim Nix, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*

Catedral de Toledo. by Maria Jesus Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Staithes, England, United Kingdom*

From the Pot to the Pub by Chris Baldock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Forli, Emilia Romagna, Italy*

SAM_1739-1a by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

The crossroads by Alessandro Fusari, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*

Old fashioned ways by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wernigerode, Saxony-Anhalt, Germany*

Ausflug in den Harz (analog) by Sebastian Petermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

37 by Robert Widdowson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Verona, Italy*

Arena Piazza Bra by Jarrod Tobeck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Africa*

Mother & Calf by Abstracted Eye, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseille, France*

postcards from Marseille #5 by Katerina Athanasaki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

DSCF3507 by Thomas Sjöholm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montemerano, Tuscany, Italy*

Montemerano by Marco Errico, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Cite, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

Le Château de Carcassonne by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*

Iglesia de Santiago Arrabal.Toledo. by Maria Jesus Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Forli, Emilia Romagna, Italy*

SAM_6268-1 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Gare, England*

Lobster Pots by Chris Baldock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Unknown*

26 by Robert Widdowson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Michigan - US*


'56 T-Bird by zuni48, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ontario - Canada*


February Trees by Adam Antolick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Nothing Lasts Forever by zuni48, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


open window by Bernd Obervossbeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


The Island - B&W by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


david, study 1 by alejandro lifschitz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Howard, MD - US*


A River Runs Through Her (Forces of Nature) by zuni48, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rovereto - Italy*


Ex Factory: finestre industriali amplificate by loryraffa15 aka... Lo.Ra., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF6566_2_800 by Alessandro Pighini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


ciscolab - the internet heart by roney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Maryland - US*


Fields of Sagamore by zuni48, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey, CA - US*


Moon Jellies by Cappy Benton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"I have a dream..." by Shay Sapir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stratfield - US*


The Great Trek III by tenisgolfruning, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A Mother's Reach by ropro22, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Angler Fish B&W by Allan Bruce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Artle beck by Joan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minthorpe - UK*


Misty Reeds B&W by Joan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ronskot - US*


Farm Dog Rest Stop by zuni48, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Otago - New Zealand
*

Sie Kommen by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lonwood - US*


Black and White and Red All Over by zuni48, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matera - Italy*


bw by Raffaele Camardella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lonwood - US*


Claustrophobic Horse by zuni48, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali - Indonesia*


Tanah Lot Bali by Kembara Alam Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Itambe - Brazil*


Cachoeira da Fumaça - B&W by Paulo Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wesminster - US*


Last House on the Left by zuni48, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


D533 - 10Apr2015 by Jürgen Heckel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baltimore - US*


The Stacks Peabody Library by zuni48, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morelia - Mexico*


Catedral de Morelia Mich. México. by 3mb.o, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fountain play by Kris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Paths by Craig Szymanski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugo - Spain*


muralla y catedral de lugo by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monument Valley park - US*


Landing by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


little big city by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


St. Patrick's Church, New York by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Castellon, Spain*

Una Tarde de Invierno by Gerard Arcos, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Skyline by Rolf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Generations Skyline by Christiaan Triebert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
MEXICO CITY by Dan From Indiana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
City of Stockholm by Stefan Krisan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid walkers by Jose Carpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown Toronto - Street Fashion by AJ Batac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida Paulista by rasecjulio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan in black and white by Alex Aimé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eternité by MF[FR], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Hyde Park by SERGIO SOMAVILLA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Laurent Ribot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


mare d'inverno by francesco celano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


siluetas en silueta - reto contraluz en b&n by 3mb.o, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


air supremacy by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


violinist by christos fousekis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oregon, IL - US*


in the deep woods.... by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Yorkshire - UK*


Stepping down by Paul Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burghead - UK*


Harbour Storm by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow *


An Ode to Zaha by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec - Canada*


un homme dans sa bulle... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

The National Gallery by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pais de la Loire - France*


Monsieur Héron I : In Explore by Eric Trehet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mussigbrod Lake *


Mussigbrod Lake: Pond Lily, Late Summer by Rick Landry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gardone riviera - Italy*


A floating pier [Explore 2017.04.26] by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capestrano - Italy*


Haze by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neretva*


Neretva by Herminio Alcaraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Gliding Past by whitehart1882, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capestrano - Italy*


A view of the valley by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitby - UK*


Towering Ruins by whitehart1882, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo - Italy*


Small tunnel by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wind and Ice by whitehart1882, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow *


Krakow Aglow by whitehart1882, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Menton - France*


Monastère de l'Annonciade - panorama su Menton BN by mareblu2013, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vasto - Italy*


Castello Caldoresco (Vasto, Abruzzo) by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


All is in shadow by Jean-Luc Riedo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


UP by Florin Galan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


ART by Florin Galan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


JOKE by Florin Galan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


High view by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


GATE by Florin Galan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Radio City Music Hall, New York by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


Dark Tower by Neil Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ickworth House by Elliot Needham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bibione - Italy*


Into the pinewood by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lightline by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow
*

Gartloch 016 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


mori art by langgarn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Graz - Austria*


Graz by Roberto Carrer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso - Chile*


The Night Shift by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Scorcio by M.A.G.O., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Show me the speed! by Master Octa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


fontana by Roberto Carrer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


- free - by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Looking for the parking spot.. by Master Octa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bleigny - 01 janvier 2017-36 by bebopeloula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auxerre - France*


Auxerre nuit - 16 septembre 2014 - 07 by bebopeloula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


DSCF9339affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tonnerre - France*


Tonnerre - 10 septembre 2015-55 by bebopeloula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Speicherstadt by öppel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney *


Whip It Real Good by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


DSCF1689affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vezelay - France*


Vézelay - 1er mai 2016-145 by bebopeloula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


DSCF9387affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Interlocking by Sebastian Sinisterra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Bring It On by Sushen Sampath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Catedral e Campanário em Preto e Branco by André Felipe Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
«Sky over Singapore» by Paolo Bosetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Empire Tower by Shane Hebzynski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150408_0438M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La vida es como andar en bicicleta, para conservar el equilibrio debes de mantenerte en movimiento 🚴 (photography by me) by Ollin Sanabria, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^ :heart: , I'm the Quack,Quack to the bottom Right, Aflac !! :lol:
Hello Josip, I'm taking a " SEFIE " of myself here, I wish you were here with me in Scotland ,what a Paradise, Thanks Josip, Our/My SSC Friendly Family Brother and SSC Friend and Brother to Everyone Here, 
So very well appreciate all your Our Lady of Lourdes Photos , She Blesses You Djole13:angel: and All Of Us:grouphug: Here at the # 1 SkyScraperCity Dot com almost 15 Years This September, 2017:cheers:, 
Smiles and Happiness Always and Forever,. 
Amen, 
Chuck !  :cheers2: eace:


djole13 said:


> *Inverness, Scotland, United Kingdom*
> 
> Mine, mine, mine by Mark Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Sunday shopping by Daniel Prats, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Standing Out - Berlin by Max Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Subway Window 02 by CaOS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Surveillance by Brian Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, Notre-Dame. by gregory lejeune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Bainbridge Street by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Fabiano Olla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Silema, Malta*
DSC_9563 by Edmunds Mierins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
New visitors in town by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sailing in the storm... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Methoni castle, Greece*
Castle by Rob Plasschaert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waipio valley, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waipio Bay Park by crt.romain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Hungarian Night by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Roche Guyon - France*


Vers la Chapelle by Thierry Poupon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


monumento by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC09611 by Sungbum Yoon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma Tevere by n.i.n., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


The Liskamm Mountain and the Grenzgletscher. ,No. 4527. by Izakigur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Ice under water- by Giuseppe Calsamiglia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denshaw - UK*


Breeze Blown Bear 2 by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Four bridges by Rob Plasschaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


729375300017_16A.jpg by Kori Brus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


TUNNEL view by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


The View by Rob Plasschaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Edinburgh by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Back home by Rob Plasschaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santorini - Greece*


Caldeira,Santorin by Philippe BAUVILLAIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ship In A Bulb. by Peter Phelps Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^ in love in " HEAVEN " the Animal Kingdom " up there somewhere Unknown Jose l., ,a place we all go to someday over the Beautiful Rainbow 
:heart:
I Hope you and Your Happy Free Family had a very nice and wonderful Easter, and Everyone:grouphug: else Here , too had a Wonderful and Happy Easter together with their Happy Free Families, May God Bless The Happy Free World Wide Website of the # 1 SkyScraperCity dot com almost 15 Years this September, 2017, 
Smiles and Happiness Jose l.:banana:, and Thanks for these beautiful
Black and White Photos, 
So Very well appreciated , 
Peace and Joy  
Chuck 


Happy Easter by Tyler Stryker, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

ChuckScraperMiami#1 said:


> ^^ in love in " HEAVEN " the Animal Kingdom " up there somewhere Unknown Jose l., ,a place we all go to someday over the Beautiful Rainbow
> :heart:
> I Hope you and Your Happy Free Family had a very nice and wonderful Easter, and Everyone:grouphug: else Here , too had a Wonderful and Happy Easter together with their Happy Free Families, May God Bless The Happy Free World Wide Website of the # 1 SkyScraperCity dot com almost 15 Years this September, 2017,
> Smiles and Happiness Jose l.:banana:, and Thanks for these beautiful
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Bull on the Bund by Ambulant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Skyline by Samuel P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
20141018-130921-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Speed of light by Erick Guzmán Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
crossing paths with nature by Dale Michelsohn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
DSC_0053bw by DAVID Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pic.03 - B&W- Museu de Arte Contemporânea de Niterói_IMG_0003_0005.jpg by Xavier Delporte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Cloud gate by Vic VicUnlimited, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^ :heart:Hello Josip, It's Me Chuck ld: ,Your older SSC Brother in my fields of the " Isles of Man :lol:" , no women allowed , Hahaha." Save a Horse, Ride a Cowboy ! ", great song by the way, lol. Just /kidding, LOL ", Great and Beautiful Black and White Photos all in this great Thread, you must have about 2,000 Plus Photos in here, Thanks Djole13:angel: My/Our SSC Friendly Family Brother and SSC Friend to everyone Here, so Very well appreciated all these Great, Fantastic , Wonderful Photos you put in here for US !!:grouphug: :cheers2:


djole13 said:


> *Isle of Man*
> 
> The Ploughman by Barry Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Why visit the Louvre? by Ludo Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
DF/Mexico by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia, the street by Laurent Ribot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Modern by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand Place, Brussels by CHRIS GIBSON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Shop At the Top by Pawel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Móricz Zsigmond circus 04 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oxford, England, United Kingdom*

Oxford's Dreaming Spires by C.J's Photographs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*crows*

corvi by Martina Della Corte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monmouth*

Tregate B+W [Explored] by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baler, Philippines*

Surfers of Baler. Us Filipinos ride our tricycles to surf. by Ben Lelis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Aspens i by brewster hanson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

De Waag - Amsterdam by Herman Vogel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grantville Trolley Station*


Arrival by Rand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

St Paul´s Cathedral. London by Juanjo Rueda, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trieste, Italy*

Trieste_132_1718 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brighton and Hove City, England, United Kingdom*

Jaguar by Bartholomew Wall, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Columbus, Ohio*

The Eye by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by Björn Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jorpeland - Norway*


Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gryting - Norway *


Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


Genova street by Marco Mancini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai - India*


DSC01590 by cwu137, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow*


Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Domburg - Netherlands*


A little town in the netherlands called Domburg. by alex van groningen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Piazza Mercanti by Andrea Pravettoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma by n.i.n., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Drammen - Norway*


Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


the window as a frame of a urban scene by Rodrigo Lopes Bessa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lillestrom - Norway*


Untitled by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC0889_2 by (instagram @yawntown), on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Campello, Spain*

Pantalán by Julián Pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kleftiko,Milos - Greece*


Kleftiko,Milos, Cyclades by Philippe BAUVILLAIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Spain*


O ceo sobre Santiago/Sky over Compostela by xose carlos mosquera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


What do you see from your watch point... by Yoann Galle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metz - France
*

Chiesa Protestante di Metz by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


Phantom... by Luke Da Duke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ghent - Belgium*


Gravensteen by Rob Plasschaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Het zeegat uit by Rob Plasschaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


carnaval de venecia - 04 - by Hector Conde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Oberhausen by Gerhard Stanke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mylos - Greece*


Milos,Cyclades by Philippe BAUVILLAIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Untitled by aRRO`s, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fjellbacka - Sweden*


Monoart by Kristoffer Gimle Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capri - Italy*


Arriving to Capri by Marcelo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Panem et circenses by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


St. John's Church by night, Helsinki by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Alte Oper Frankfurt Germany by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ghost Theater by Esat Sanlav, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kastro - Greece*


Kastro,Sifnos Grèce by Philippe BAUVILLAIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto *


PORTO by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF7346-Edit.jpg by Steve Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

Wow MIAMI, Florida U.S.A. bvery close to South Beach here, just over the bridges, ^^Thanks Jose l.,  always and forever ,May God Bless you ,too and everyone:grouphug: here in our # 1 SkyScraperCity dot com almost 15 years this September , 2017, :cheers2:


jose l. said:


> *Miami*
> 
> 
> miami by benbill, on Flickr


would you believe this North Part of the Magic City of Moon Over Miami , is all Condos, and there's the 2 Two Hotels there to the Far Left in your Great Photo of the Marriott on the Bay, and The Omni Hotel , it's still growing now just in that same spot there with More Sold Out Condo Towers before the Towers start rising now . :wink: 
Jose l., :banana:thank and so very well appreciate all these Beautiful, Wonderful, and Fantastic Black and White Photos of Our Happy Free World !!:heart: 
Chuck


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

El Obelisco (Buenos Aires, Argentina. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

coastline from air b&w l by s j, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Paddington Central by Bryan Appleyard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

- by txmx 2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reflection Stories*

Reflection Stories by larriedon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grande Roue de Paris*

Grande Roue by niKo SnOOze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kenai Peninsula Borough, Alaska, United States*

Granite Creek, Alaska by Dan Moran, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alfama, Lisbon, Portugal*

Footrest by Thomas Thorstensson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Drynoch, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Road to Glenbrittle, Skye, Scotland by Chris Golightly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Park Lane, London*

Achilles Among the Hotels by Bryan Appleyard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

- by txmx 2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trapani - Sicily*

DSCF4728 by Thorsten Burkard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osaka, Japan*

Black Sheep by Yoshihiko Wada, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Packard*

A Touch of Class_ by BobMacG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
真北路 olympus street shanghai by Lin Guo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Женский портрет. Незнакомка | Female Portrait. "Pretty Woman, Walking Down The Street ..." by Platon Bakharev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Exhale by Ephraim Muller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
0121_Budapest_2 by snowsmilic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
DSCF9949 2162015 by Vincent DiPietro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tampa (Florida), U.S.A.*
Tampa skyline in Black and White by cmfgu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Mark Klotz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos (Rhodes island), Greece*
Acropoli di Lindos VIII by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Lonely Saturday Afternoon by R. Dittrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Larderie Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^ " I hear this Guy all the way down here IN MIAMI Yelling " CANADA Aaaaaaaaaaaa ! " :lol:
Have a Great Weekend Christos-Greece, Beautiful, Wonderful, and Fantastic Black and White Photos by You and all Our/My SSC Friendly Family Brothers and Sisters and Friends of the # 1 Happy Free World Wide Website SkyScraperCity Dot com Almost 15 Years This September, 2017, 
Thanks again and again ,So Very well appreciate all these Great Photos from Everyone Here :grouphug: 
:banana:Thanks And Enjoy this beautiful Weekend of Mayflowers:heart: ,
Chuck !! 


christos-greece said:


> *Vancouver, Canada*
> Untitled by Mark Klotz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton - UK*


Chain-Gang by Peter Haworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona - Italy*


Verona Air Force by Rafael Alves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


Ireland - 2006 by daniele pezzoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Oslo*_


Diver B&W by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mahipur - Bangladesh*


Routine life by mohammed shafique, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC0827_1 by (instagram @yawntown), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Modena - Italy*


say cheese! by stevini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


love is on the floor by stevini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chittagong - Bangladesh*


Black Sight by mohammed shafique, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tazacorte - Spain*


La Palma-162 by José Manuel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coruña - Spain*


A Coruña by José Manuel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy*


DSC_0033 by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bremen*


collumns by timmytimtim75, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Spain*


Santiago julio 2016 II-7 by José Manuel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by lory6093, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


the old boiler / different view by bushman58929, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


VE23 by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC by DS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crete - Greece*


Beach Party II by Christian Robold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durness - UK*


north by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


. by damiano maria zummo, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

^^Wow Jose l.,  there's Always One telling the other ,like the One on the Left telling the one on the Right " There's really is a GOD Up there watching US !:angel: ", 
:cheers: and Peace ! 
Beautiful, Wonderful , and Fantastic Black and White Photos of yours Jose l., and Everyone Here who comes here to see all your Great Photos and Everyone Else's Photos, Thanks' !, :grouphug:, 
Keep the Faith everyone,,
Smiles Chuck ! :cheers2:


jose l. said:


> *Somewhere in Norway*
> 
> 
> Llamas and Goats by Svein Nordrum, on Flickr


WOW Everyone ,Look Up at the top of the Time of Post, " 9 11 " We Will Never Forget ! almost 16 years this September 11th, 2001 hno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Old times Singapore by Muhammad Fajar Alfath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
"Sitting on the dock of the bay.." by Justin Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint Petersburg by Maks Karochkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
jump rope - Sao Paulo, Brazil by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by francisco muñoz regueira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
ciudad verano by Edgar Salazar Granados, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
D7K_1982_ep2 by Eric Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
IMG_0925 by Fabio Solfanelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Building by Rodrigo Malutta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
spires by Roberto Saltori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
street by Wolfgang Schanze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
The Beatles by Roberto Vecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
T R I O M P H E by geometre18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Camden Town, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Italy by Esvaran Radja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Coffee Break by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Parlamentsgebäude / Országház / Budapest by torstende, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Erasmus bridge (Rotterdam), Holland*
Rotterdam Marathon, the Netherlands by désirée van der straten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
The Bangkok Skyline by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
View from the Peace Tower, Parliament, Ottawa, Canada by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Goteborg, Sweden*
Kviberg, Göteborg, 2011 (1) by biketommy999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Old Havana by G. Postlethwaite esq., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
The coming of dusk by Joe Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Homless by Marina Shalamberidze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam by Tino de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Winners podium by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Back to the light by meicw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Cementerio General - Karla #Cementery #cementerio #Chile #General #canon #70D #canon70D #mistery #scary #B&W #B&N by Bola Ocho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
B&W Vancouver by Tony Stairs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Washington D.C., U.S.A.*
Metro Center by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
_DSC5483 by Pancro-Magnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cebu city, Philippines*
Delivery until 1AM by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
2016-08-14_08-39-35 by N M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_169 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Take a Load Off, Fanny... by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Omonia square (Athens), Attica reg.*
Untitled by Nikos Konidaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Standing Out - Berlin by Max Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
AOS_4675 by benjamin chiau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
SZGM by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney - Stranger Portrait 27 by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Isfahan, Iran*
street of esfahan by Paolo Gamba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo in Black and White #oslo #norway #bnw_city #bnw_captures #blackandwhitephotography #urbanromantix #guardiancities #travelphotography #travelphotographer #yachts #scandinavia #wishyouwerehere by Jason Row Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
LKF 29 Street Hong Kong by Hail Joyce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Badalona, Spain*
141114 Pont del Petroli (Badalona)-4852_HDR-Editar.jpg by Marti Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
another dull day by GOLDFOCUS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Plaza Independencia - Uruguay by Feches, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Galleria Vittorio Emanuele, Milan by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
2015 May Malta La Valetta Cruise by anno nuem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Birmingham, U.K.*
From Selfridges by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gundagai, Australia*
Hume Hwy by Penny Whetton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
chicago by Logan Selinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Afternoon Shade by Dennis Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On The Road by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris rooftops by Ludo Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Parisian Bridge by Fabrizio Neitzke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
The Playground of the Rich and Famous by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Walk in the city by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
The Bangkok Skyline by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
DSC_1439 by Photographer Wuchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Security - Miami, Florida - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Alicante by Juan Carlos Molina Giménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Action on the grass by Leonardo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
street football by Alain Winterberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cuzco, Peru*
... by Darren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aarhus, Denmark*
Future is now by Georgi C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ubeda, Spain*
Sacra Capilla del Salvador del Mundo, Úbeda, Jaén, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
wells street bridge by Michael Fauscette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Broad and Spring Garden by Dennis Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Eyes Left by Kyre Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Walk - Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Les pigeons à Paris by Natacha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
11042017-11042017-IMG_3409 by Gilles Gabas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kirkwall - UK*


The Ba' - game of games by Premysl Fojtu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cave - Italy*


Il ponticello by rossella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limoges - France*


Aux lettres by Murcie Flora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gares - France*


Gare des Bénédictins NB by Murcie Flora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cailloux - France*


Cailloux by Murcie Flora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Calle con bolardos by Jesus Maria Gonzalez Andres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Puente de San Francisco by Jesus Maria Gonzalez Andres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seychelles *


al fresco by rossella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L'ora del te by Luca Finocchiaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Cogli l'attimo! by Luca Finocchiaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Brienz - Switzerland*


Before the thunderstorm by Chris Ngbrx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doddington - UK*


Pets Sematary by john howley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Almost Home. by David Pugh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kingstown*

St Vincent (04 Mar 2017) by Julian Chilvers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lucca, Italy*

Untitled by cristiano remo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tourist shooting*

Tourist shooting by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*

Like a flame (B&W version) by Elvira Sacramento, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseille, France*

The secret stadium by www.j2mc-photographie.fr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Opera House of Sydney*

Opera Curves by K Michael, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Untitled by Dennis Kayser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sardinia, Italy*

Attrus annus by Marcello Trois, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cork, Ireland*

The Labyrinth by Andrea Arbia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Steinheim an der Murr, Germany*

Steinheim a. d. Murr by Paramedix, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Sky Garden Londres by lili ka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utah, United States*

Stormy skies by Sarah Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Capanna Elisa*

...verso la Capanna Elisa... by andrea, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Elton, Bury, England*

Wedding Special (Explored) by Stephen Conway, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Swiss Alps*

725A8124 by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Switzerland*

no name by Prinz Angelo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cagliari, Sardinia, Italy*

Waiting for St. Efisio by Bruno Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lancaster, England*

The Lanc by Matthew Bickham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salt Lake County, Utah*

Play House by arbyreed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santiago, Galicia, Spain*

Reflejos Urbanos by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Uchisaiwaicho 1 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*

in between by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cauldron Falls at West Burton, Yorkshire Dales*

The Cauldron by Fineart -Landscapes.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graz, Austria*


untitled by Velaeda, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Knightsbridge, London, England*

Victoria & Albert by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*

bull in a concrete jungle snap by T T, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Stacked by DILLEmma Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Suffolk, England*

Cathedral of the Marshes by Julian Chilvers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney, Australia*

Library BW by K Michael, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cagliari, Italy*

www.marcellotrois.com Gallerie fotografiche aggiornate by Marcello Trois, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A light in the dark (Explore) by Loris Rizzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sicily - Italy*


Untitled by Stefano Biserni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plymouth - UK
*

Dignity Mist by Andi Campbell-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


morning dew by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Blackpool In Winter by Kevin Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Freedom by Dermot Russell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

morning dew by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salisbury - UK
*

Salisbury vs Old Redcliffians 24 by jdl1963, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snowdonia - UK*


Snowdonia by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake District - UK*


Surprise view_Derwent water_Panorama2 by lee.45, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pullay - Chile*


No love like yours by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buchupureo - Chile*


Easy flow by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Finalborgo - Italy*


Finalborgo (Savona) by Carmelo Raineri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


DSC_7785_5A by Alberto Forlai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Poor Yorick by Sergey R., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Tree by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geysir Strokkur - Iceland*


Geysir Strokkur | Iceland – 2016 by Dennis Wehrmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koyasan - Japan*


Koyasan, Onbon Daito - Toutou,BW by Traveller_40, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Svartifoss - Iceland*


Svartifoss | Iceland – 2016 by Dennis Wehrmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xiapu - China*


Ningde Yangjia Stream, Xiapu, China / 霞浦,楊家溪 by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapel Hill, North Carolina, USA*

2017-04-30_08-59-12 by E Bean, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Terezvaro, Budapest, Hungary*

You are Here by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Gondole by V, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dornach, Canton of Solothurn, Switzerland*

725A8036 by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Munich, Germany*

Royal Symmetry by DILLEmma Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finistere - France*


Le Pouldu by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Lone walk. by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest Tram #41 by Marko Natri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


Little red dwarf - colour up life! by Happy! - Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


gone by ZacharySnellenberger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Obscured by Clouds by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Hey, someone left a door open by Chris Chabot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


san diego : downtown parking garage by William Dunigan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Point Bonita Lighthouse - The Arch. Study #1 of Point Bonita, San Francisco, California, USA 2014. by Thibault ROLAND, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitby - UK*


Whitby Harbour..... by shaun stothard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


bruma-Biarritz01-p by Juan I. Lejarza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Handicraft by Vladimir Lazarov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Martyr by Vladimir Lazarov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


The Calling by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Scarface by Vladimir Lazarov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


Hotel Bella Sky by johnny H.G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Cirque du Soleil by Richard Duret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


View from the Great Orme by naddieuk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Säulenhalle by Jan Jungerius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Hammering Man by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh *


partition by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled017 by FJ4you, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Manhattan by Nick G Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kent, Canterbury - UK*


Waiting For ....... by Steve Burtrand LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fallen - Caduta by Fra Coraggio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest by Gerardo Canfora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lady Lips by Fra Coraggio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Freude und Leiden / Joy and suffering by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


church Schweinfurt by Siegfried Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


- Creepy dolls - by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


The Broken Tail - La coda spezzata by Fra Coraggio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


At the gates by Jose Souto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ninh Binh - Vietnam*


Vietnam around Ninh Binh: Tam Coc by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


21022012-DSC_0622 by dantzig69, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Crocodile by Olivier Roche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
MARINA BAY by hong jing chung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A7_DSC1531 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Torre Latinoamérica by Alberto Sanchez Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm_Stadshuset_Touristen by penjelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid y su gente by jesus pena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Fridtjof Nansens plass - Oslo by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
J. M. Kelly Library by Seyran Mammadov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Tehran main station by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Wasp Nest by Aion Mello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Empire Selfie by John St John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La pyramide du Louvre #paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Writing by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Dark Gondolas by KENNETH BARKER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Gay Pride 2015, Valletta by aditus foundation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Not so lost ! (B&W) No tan perdidas ! by Aletheia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Mall by mazaPam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Olympion by Konstantinos Arvanitis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, France*
Le château de Chenonceau by Crazy Monk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hanalei bay, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hanalei Bay by b#Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Niesen, Switzerland*

725A7568 by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spider Web*

Spiderweb by DILLEmma Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southampton, England*

The Bargate by Julian Chilvers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*

CH-4956 - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Casey H + Nadia Y, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*

Novakova nova zgrada by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hanover, Germany*

✸ ✸ ✸ ✸ by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*

la borsa di milano by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Pedro Airport, Sancti Spiritus, Cuba*

iguana by andrea, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London Design Museum, Kensington*

London Design Museum by joephoto uk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Glenfinnan, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Glenfinnann by RVBO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Morlaix, France*

aile 2 - by Christian Quéméner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Somerleyton Hall, England*

The Clock Tower Somerleyton Hall by Julian Chilvers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Macau, China*

The Parisian by Feldore McHugh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Laverstoke, Hampshire, England*

Botanicals Houses by Julian Chilvers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bern, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*

725A7289 by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Lourdes, France*

Lurd - Bazilika Sv. krunice by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


040/2017 by Denis Ortis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Carillon by gR.egards NetB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagano - Japan*


secret conversation among the rabbits by M S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


le torrent by arnaud valentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Les barques de l'U-bein bridge by arnaud valentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geneva 
*

004/2017 by Denis Ortis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna
*

Woman in prayer (detail) by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires
*

secret garden by Fred Matos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


secret passage by aleksandra leković, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


faire la roue by arnaud valentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Under Mama bw (Explored Apr 20, 2014) by . Gary Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Palermo - Italy*


SECRET FILES .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris Musée Orsay 30 11 2016_20 by Partibul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


WHO WINS? WHO LOSES? by anokarina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Archway, Edinburgh Castle by Taqbir Huda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Family Love B/W by . Gary Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A cold alley by Torsten Reuschling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


regardez bien ! by Badr alhussin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake District - UK*


Seatoller.......The road to Honister Pass by Kevin Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Les Alpes françaises by Raphael CLOITRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La espera by Kambrosis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


3 Shadows by . Gary Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pas de Calais - France*


The ghost by Guillaume 📷 DELEBARRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


VENEZIA by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castlerock - UK*


Barmouth by Javier Leite, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jefferson - US*


Ruby Morning by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


street walk by . Gary Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pas de Calais - France*


The ring of memory by Guillaume 📷 DELEBARRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Natural Kiss by Jesus Giraldo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Car Portrait by . Gary Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The birds by Guillaume 📷 DELEBARRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


pont de fer by arnaud valentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Czech Republic*


Into the cellar (BW version) by Guillaume 📷 DELEBARRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf - Germany*


Shadows by Torsten Reuschling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


pêcheurs du fleuve by arnaud valentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf*


Jägerhofallee by Torsten Reuschling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Udaipur | India by Matthew Takata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Secret confessionnel by David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Secret place of light by Janek Sedlář, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


La Vue des Alpes , Canton of Neuchâtel. February 10, 2013. No. 32198. by Izakigur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


head stand by Wolf Ademeit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tynemouth - UK*


Tynemouth Priory by Stewart Lacey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corsica - France*


Corse : Entre mer et terre by Thierry-Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tynemouth - UK*


The passage of time by Stewart Lacey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Pont Rialto, Venise by Thierry-Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pangdawa beach- Indonesia* 


LIttle sand by CM LIM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Promenade nocturne dans Florence by Thierry-Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besakih - Indonesia*


Void by CM LIM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clinton, NJ - US*


Fishermen in the River by Paul Ilechko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


Sunshine Express by Paul Ilechko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


3:00 pm by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Peintre, Fondation Vuitton by Thierry-Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Secret lovers by Mariella Buccinnà, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Red light district by Paul Ilechko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Anticipation by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151213_0294D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Up Torre Latinoamericana II by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm black and white by Nhan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
4. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Ladders by David Sadler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Relevo Carioca" - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge by SB Photography Studio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Pablo P. Fiedler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - Spain*


Shadows in the mist by Carlos Puente, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Smiling roof by angelo mangipinto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P3080103.jpg by Ryan Stinn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Cul-de-sac by Pedro Albuquerque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punakha - Bhutan*


Early Light by Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Curiosity by Daniel Cai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Luis Potosi - Mexico*


Ein Käfer im Regen by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gard - France*


Après la mine... by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pasajeros En Transito by Patricio Aliste, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


_alte Donau_ by alina marie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lecce - Italy*


Lecce (Apulien) by Roger Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Houston Street, NYC by Scott Dorney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Demolition Man by Steven Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Volendam - Netherlands*


Street View by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Jaywalker by Vedran Ristic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coimbra - Portugal*


Coimbra's downtown at night... by Alfredo Mateus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Eyes on you by Jianwei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


Untitled by Mikko Erholtz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo today by Simone Maroncelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hood River, OR - US*


Smokey Trees by Bill Devlin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Christmas Bowling*

Christmas Bowling by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arles, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Horses of the Camargue by Loïc Pettiti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Penzance, England, United Kingdom*

'The Black Beauty' (see description) by Peter Miles , on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Gebed zonder end by pam van der Linde, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin*

Die Gesellschaft der Zukunft by Tom Knowles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*quarry*

Quarry by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burg Eltz, Germany*

Burg Eltz II by RAMstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Gaillon, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Opéra national de Paris by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, Illinois*

Buckingham Fountain, cloud cover (B&W) by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Vivement l'été a Paris by franck mory, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden | Germany*

Enfocado by Héctor Aviles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seattle, WA*

Looking Out by Andrew Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riegel am Kaiserstuhl, Germany*

April sun and clouds... by der LichtKlicker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*

Reflection by Boris Krstić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Untitled by Robert Y, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zihuatanejo, Mexico*

Zihuatanejo by Hugo Alberto Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Letraz, Rhone-Alpes, France*

Lake Annecy by Loïc Pettiti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wheal Kitty, England, United Kingdom*

'After the Storm' (see description) by Peter Miles , on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*quarry*

Quarry by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Garment District, New York*

Patience by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Chartres, France*

Série noire Chartres by franck mory, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai nights by Carlos Romon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
The Streets of Warsaw by David_Blair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
St. Petersburg by odikit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La Catrina - Parade by Munir Hamdan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DANO1308 by David Nordin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Urb16 X100_097 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

djole13 said:


> *Essex, England*
> Essex Street, Lower East Side by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


*Essex of New York City*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles Skyline by Neal Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
put up a smile by Aion Mello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
the last storm by momozart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
O P É R A . . . tion bnw by geometre18, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

christos-greece said:


> *Essex of New York City*



thank you 
corrected!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
are you ready ? by @ntomarto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
On the Waterfront by jayteacat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels City. (35mm) by Samuel Musungayi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Fog by Mehdi Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carcassonne, France*
L'ange de la Cité. by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
April's snow by Szabolcs Hőgye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


black and white by Cuba Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rarotonga - Cook Island*


water by Cuba Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Times Square at Night #5 by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Comillas - Spain*


Comillas (Cantabria) by Toño Monteagudo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DC-3 of Swissair at air14 by HPGIS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Brooklands Motor Museum by Lee Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brienz - Switzerland*


Western Jackdaws by Chris Ngbrx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


SNSM de Ploumanac'h by Rémi Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Still life by Pedro Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dornitzen - Germany*


Marktl. by Holger Schinköthe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Burlington Route at Chicago's Museum of Science and Industry by Chris Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arles - France*


Musée Réattu (Arles) by arnaud valentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Torino la notte... by Alessandro Mosca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


black and white by Cuba Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


French baguette by Rodolphe BEUNECHE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


A penchant for Lou Reed ! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Canary Wharf by Dom Haughton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Vanderbilt Avenue by Angelo Merluccio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


casualty by David Ruddock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porthcawl - UK*


Storm by Steve Garrington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grenoble - France*


Photons rain on the city by Forest Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Belvedere by Vale Ro Logan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


horizon by patflied, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


incoming - part II by David Ruddock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malaga - Spain*


Malaga by Dom Haughton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt Messeturm by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orkney - UK*


Noronya K733 by Robert Orr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Clarinets Antenna by Davide Zampatti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanover - Germany*


Drinking Flamingo (black&white) by dogwatcher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taichung - Taiwan*


rugged coastline by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Umbria - Italy*


Umbria Jazz 2015 by Angela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston
*

The guide by Terry Rochford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pont de Sully by dnobiliasaphus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


Galleria Umberto 1 , Napoli , Italia by Benoit Vadrouille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Abstract #1 by fabrizio forti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanguinet lake - France*


Voilier au lac - Sanguinet - Landes by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled *


Nature's beauty by Matthew Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg - Russia*


plafond , cathedrale St Isaac / St Petersbourg, Russie by Benoit Vadrouille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Audenge - France*


Sweet boat - Audenge - Gironde by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


1000 dans les nuages by martin menard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cozumel - Mexico*


Big White Ship by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ninh Binh - Vietnam*


Bai Dinh Pagoda by Benoit Vadrouille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chakchiuma swamp - US*


Chakchiuma Swamp by Steven Wayne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Serbia*


Radiša Živković - Devotion by Radisa Zivkovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nong Khai, Isaan - Thailand*


Untitled by Dylan Hiroms, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vougeot - France*


d'un pas déterminé by Benoit Vadrouille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Evolution by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_2002 - Version 3 by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lourdes - France*


Lourdes by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Grand escalier (Opéra Garnier) (No group logo please) by Loanne Lo ou Lolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha - Qatar*


How to build an airport by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lancashire - UK*


He's behind you! by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai
*

SMOG - Shanghai by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Qu'est-ce qu'on va se prendre ! by Loanne Lo ou Lolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caccia cape - Italy*


Capo Caccia - Sardegna by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels *


B.X.L. by Иico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perpignan - France*


New Slang by Carsten ๏̮͡๏, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dubai ...building by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney, Australia*

A Damp Day in Sydney by Mike Mulcahy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Los Angeles, CA*

McArthur Park. Los Angeles, CA 2015 by Marc Manabat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Ч/Б Париж by Serge Trigoubovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Solferino - untitled by Vincent Anderlucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
In Motion by Tommi Aarnio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Zealand*

Waterfall by Andrea Evans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Ives*

St Ives.... Alternative View by Just Click 2017, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Foxton Locks, Leicestershire, UK*

Cafe at Bridge 61 by martin.baskill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ginza, Tokyo*

170503-02_028 by Tohru NISHIMURA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by Ulf Granberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barletta, Italy*

OMG by Lukasz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by ivan_ko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Club la Santa, Canary Islands, Spain*

Club La Santa by Rainer ❏, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Enge, Zurich, Canton of Zurich*

waiting position by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Buttermere, Cumbria, England*

Church of St James Buttermere by Richard Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Athens, Attica, Greece*

Athens by Thomas Mulchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Irurtzun, Spain*

irurtzun by aingeru bidaurreta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Auckland City, New Zealand*

A Free Entry by Mike Mulcahy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palacio, Madrid, Spain*

Upside Down by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Entomology*

Entomology by keko click, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alberta, Canada*

Mural by George Stastny, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*

Modern meets historical by Nex Apher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Royal Palace of Madrid*

New Doorways to Life by Saira Bhatti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montreal, Quebec*

high-top Concrete by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tenjin 1 Chome, Fukuoka-shi, Fukuoka Prefecture*

Urban Isolation by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

connected for ekg by Sven Hallmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cheshire, England*

300/366 Peaking Through The Trees by Neil Cresswell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*

well by Bernhardt Franz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Poland*

Glass tunnel by Ian Kindred, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pyrenees*

Into the wild by gwenn scott, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Place des Victoires Paris by franck mory, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

San Esteban by Héctor Aviles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Texas, Marfa*

A Faithful Ford in Marfa by Whitney Lake, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*

3351 by Jan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zeeland Bridge*

Zeeland Bridge revisit by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Wharf by Junichi Hakoyama, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Truro, England, United Kingdom*

'Devotee to monochrome' (see description) by Peter Miles , on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*beach*

Beach by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Walk n Talk*

Walk n Talk by Just Click 2017, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chevy*

Chev by Andrea Evans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norfolk, England*

St Benets Windpump on the River Thurne. by martin.baskill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
2017_04_14_17_10_14.jpg by Eric LF, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Mom, Son and Sun by Anton Panchenkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Playing with pigeons by Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Malta by Kerwin Mier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Be my Guide by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
|| The Future || by Mark Cornick LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Andelot, France*
Château d'Andelot. by Michel Cart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalalau Trail, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hawaii-2013-257.jpg by Rob Stahr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Freedom Bridge by Maciek Bisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Brian Miller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
View from the Peace Tower of the East Block, Parliament, Ottawa by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
The secret stadium by www.j2mc-photographie.fr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Busan, South Korea*
Busan by michaelfhsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Megan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Split, Croatia*
Fortess View by Laura Aitchison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
People in the street by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Mont by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Fishboats by Colin Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delaware river - US*


Penns Landing & Delaware River Frozen 2014 by dweible1109, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Slovakia*


Stairways to the light by Rasto Gallo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olds, AL - Canada*


Tracks in the fog (Explored 10/29/16) by Darrell Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Histoire "deux" métros by Loanne Lo ou Lolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin Adlershof - Leica M6 - Summicron 35...... by ekqwert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite - US*


Photographers at Tunnel View, Yosemite NP by tr0mbley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varadero - Cuba*


Cuba Car Race by Darrell Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami*


City of Miami, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ekaterinburg *


Rain by Ivan Krylatkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Ground Zero-4.jpg by Michaël SCHRADER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Trianon


...Ensemble by Loanne Lo ou Lolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayuttaya - Thailand*


HLD - 973 by nicolas ulmer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Nantes-30.jpg by yann soucaze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


At Station - Setagaya-Line , Shimotakaido 21:30 - by Hajime Kitamura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ghost by Giuseppe Cocchieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayutthaya - Thailand*


Thailand - Historic City of Ayutthaya by Nik Edelman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington*


March for Science, Washington DC by John.Johnson.15, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Assisi - Italy*


25 foto da Assisi by Nadia D'Agaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Segovia's cathedral cross-vaulted roof by Marcelo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


bom dia by Pascal DESNAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples*


Pio Jesu Cathedral - Naples - Italy by Marcelo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The golden roof by Andreas Ehrhard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


'The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness has not overcome it' by Northern Recusant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pompeii ruins - Italy
*

Decorated ceiling - pls open to see details by Marcelo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Rail views by Zsoka Lorincz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Spirals by Zsoka Lorincz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Vieux Montréal by martin menard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Hello from Madrid by Marcelo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Cathedral of Seville (Hasselblad 503, Kodak Tri-X 400) by alejandro lifschitz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L'averse by Corentin Buch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ontario - Canada*


Freighter at Grain Elevator by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ermoupoli - Greece*


Untitled by Kostas Sikiaridis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alaska - US*


Alaska by Robert Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


una coppia affiatata! by Nadia D'Agaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alaska - US*


Alaska by Robert Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montepulciano - Italy*


Montepulciano (SI) by gianclaudio curia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London, Ontario - Canada*


Covent Garden Market, London, Ontario by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cocenza - Italy*


Cosenza by gianclaudio curia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Kawaguchiko - Japan*


Lake Kawaguchiko 河口湖｜富士山 Fujisan by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Govans head, Wales - UK*


St Govans head by jason davies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


Dialogue by Dario 2569, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Evil Crows by Jonathan Vowles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Northern Ireland - UK*


The Dark Hedges by Rohan Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guangzhou*


Guangzhou's wall by Thomas Tassy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


anatomy of the crowd by Mindaugas Buivydas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Where's Waldo? by Bill McMullen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Notre-Dame Cathedral Basilica, Ottawa by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


s, th ppl by Zel Nunes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somiedo - Spain*


son tus huellas by RAFAHEREDI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


008 by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Don't Fence Me In by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0030 by isabel marconato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cashel - Ireland*


Ireland - Cashel - The Rock - Celtic cross by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


paddle faster!!! by -gregg-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Park Light by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


street lights by james jacques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


The-Edge by Peter Haworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chiavari - Italy*


un'altra musica... by andrea zanaboni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


pardubice by james jacques, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Altea, Spain*

(239/17) El Portet en BN by Pablo Arias López, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Zakim Bridge by Terry Rochford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bandon Beach, OR - US*


Bandon Beach by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Somewhere in Oregon - US*


Winter Conditions by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pamplona - Spain*


Pamplona by Jose Luis Guembe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brno, Czech Republic*


au fond du tunnel... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US
*

Dream for... by Robert Picher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Columbia river - US*


Summer Haze by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Willet Barrel House by Brandon Dellos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


elle rentre ou je sors? by olivier koppel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


At the exhibition by Jose Souto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tillamook - US*


Cascade Head by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vernazza - Italy*


Vernazza by lathos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kocielisko - Poland*


Dolina Kościeliska by Marcin Stępień, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Reflet... by Piotr Jaworski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


_DSC5649 by Gabriele Gardenal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loches - France*


Historic Graffiti by John Thurgood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Columbia river gorge - US*


The Gorge by Joshua Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duranus - France*


Rocca Sparvièra by Eric VAN AERDE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Briare - France*


Le pont canal de Briare au dessus de la Loire by Eric VAN AERDE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayutthaya - Thailand*


Thailand - Historic City of Ayutthaya by Nik Edelman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
ACA_03 by Andy C.A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
omonoia by alef79, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bonaguil, France*
Defensive Towers Of Chateau De Bonaguil by Peter Greenway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kohala beach at Big island, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hawaii Vacation On The Big Island Kohala Mountain Road November 21th 2014: HDR Image by David Smout, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yorkshire, England*

IMGP1573-Edit.jpg by Douglas Jarvis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perthshire, Scotland*

Friarton Bridge by Angela xx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ranzo, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*

Italin Castle by andrebatz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poznań, Poland*

Sunny cathedral by Krzysztof R., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

28 by Claus Zürbig, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Banff National Park, Alberta*

Royal Canadian Pacific train with Cascade Mountain, Banff townsite, Banff National Park, Alberta by kgogrady, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holy Island, England, United Kingdom*

Upturned Fishing Boats by Brian Dunning, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Birling Gap, England, United Kingdom*

Belle Tout Lighthouse by Graham Hodgetts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunday*

Big sky on Sunday. by jpt818, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

Arnold Constable Dry Goods by Doug Ensel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boston, Massachusetts*

face to face by jimATL (weltreisender2000), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*white cherry tree*

white cherry tree by Martin Frey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lombo Das Faias, Madeira Islands, Portugal*

The Silver Tree by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burgundy, France*

Opening.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Around the Bend by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*oldsmobile*

oldsmobile by Martin Frey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heilongjiang, China*


Siberian Tigers, Mudanjiang, Heilongjiang, China by Wanlop Udompornvirat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


Irlanda - Dublin - Cathedral of the Most Holy Trinity by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Shadow Cipher by Jihane Darkaoui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soesterberg*


Nationaal Militair Museum by Raymond Kuilboer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


Etretat by Giuliana Castellengo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Pierre Loti / Istanbul by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


UK - Scotland - Edinburgh - The Balmoral Hotel by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


UK - Scotland - Edinburgh - Holyrood Abbey by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Quirico - Italy*


Ora ... come allora by Giuliana Castellengo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


ROMA VATICANO PIAZZA SAN PIETRO BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ragusa - Italy*


Sicilia - Ragusa by luca marella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Modena - Italy*


Piazza Grande by Dante Farricella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


198A0713 by Davide Longosci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Mingle by spiraldelight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thun - Switzerland*


Spiez by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## Davidyoung07 (Apr 20, 2017)

lovely view. Thanks for sharing the picture christos-greece.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sunset by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Chesnay - France*


Le hameau de la Reine by Eric VAN AERDE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC09579 by Javier Plaza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Le Bossu de Notre-Dame by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eze - France*


EZE - Le vieux village by Eric VAN AERDE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brno
*

What a church! by Jean-Luc Riedo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Porto B&W by Pascal LUCAS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Tibre by Luc Mary-Rabine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


BT Tower by Pexpix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Lady with umbrella in winter II by thomas.flickr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Point - South Africa*


Cape Point, South Africa by CWMPFB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


La campagne invitée en ville by Jean-Marie Lison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans - US*


St. Charles St. streetcar by George Hagan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Untitled by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Toledo, Spain by George Hagan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Untitled by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honfleur - France*


Honfleur, en noir et blanc. by Franek N, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


_DSC9989 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cove by George Hagan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brioude - France*


Brioude, la nuit by Franek N, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Shibuya Crossing on a Rainy Day by Greg Tokyo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atlanta - US*


Marriott Marquis Atlanta Atrium by George Hagan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Seagull Haydar by BAHADIR KUTLAK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion by Wormsmeat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Pierre Loti / Istanbul by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Глеб Лучай, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Roma Norte, Mexico City. December, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Easy talk by anders åkerblom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Casa del reloj by Juan M. Casillas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Readings by Isabella by Danny Shrode, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cumulus by Joao Nunes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
central park, new york, january 2013 by Jürgen Freymann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
PAUSE by CARLA GATTI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Central London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
(obligatory) Gondola (photo) by Oliver Degabriele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mellieha, Malta*
Mellieha, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The King by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gozo, Malta*

Radiating Citadel by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Hamburg Sommer 2016 by Udo Afalter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Franz Josefs Bahnhof, Vienna, Austria*

Look my finger_Leica M3 by Kurt Sadjina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Escorial, Spain*

Monasterio de San Lorenzo de El Escorial by Sandra Fons, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Ruin with a View [Explore] by Rustic Eye, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Defense Heliport, Ile-de-France, France*

Lines of Gotham, LaDéfense Paris by Sergio González Sierra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kobe, Japan*

port town by minoru karamatsu（柄松稔）, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by Garry Johns, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Katowice, Poland*

Katowice, Poland. In my neighbourhood. by Wojtek Mszyca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eichstaett, Bavaria, Germany*

Radler im Gegenlicht by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*

Bratislava by night 2 by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stubben-kwartier, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Esztergom, Hungary*

Blick auf die Donau by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## ERTAP (Mar 27, 2009)

DSC_1733 by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clermont - US*


Florida Citrus Tower, 141 US-27, Clermont, Florida, USA /Developers: A.W. Thacker and F.J.Toole / Completed: 1956 by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clamecy 
*

Canal du Nivernais à Clamecy by laurent kegreisz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Terni - Italy*


the monster by Roberto Dragoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Killing time (Image #1) by Matthew Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartagena - Colombia*


Cartagena Sightseeingbus - B&W by Michael Hertel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auxerre - France*


Auxerre by laurent kegreisz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Roulez manège ! by daniel olivier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salzburg*


Salzburg by Michael Hertel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ukraine*


Blackwood by Ash and Debris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


joli spectacle by daniel olivier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York - Bus Tour - HDR by Michael Hertel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


Funiculaire passe by zuhmha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


B&W Mountain - Part 0 by Mahadi hassan Sany, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden*


Dresden - Semper Oper by Michael Hertel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Zicht op Cuijk (2) by Geert Theunissen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany - Italy
*

Alone in the fog by Frank Andree, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rimini - Italy*


Ruhe vor dem Sturm by Michael Hertel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nowy Sacz - Poland*


Nowy Sącz by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican City*


II by lathos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul
*

Hagia Sophia_İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Open Your Eyes by Herman Vogel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Jan by Geert Theunissen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


old stone house road by n.okyayli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Herlingen - Netherlands*


Harlingen by Herman Vogel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Murau - Austria*


Murau by night by Geert Theunissen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul, from Galata Tower to the South - Golden Horn by n.okyayli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arizona - US*


Arizona by Herman Vogel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corfe castle - UK*


Corfe Castle by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


0 by chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


elevador de santa justa by michaela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Aquarium B+W by Hans Faye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


a view to lisbon by michaela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Chateau Multi-Face by Julien Lépine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany - Italy*


Massa Marittima. Toscana. Italy. by Francesco Griselli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Argentario - Italy*


Argentario. Bagni di Domiziano. Toscana. by Francesco Griselli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


tuk tuk on tour by michaela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santander - Spain*


Mero - Grouper by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz - US*


See-through rock by MJR Photog, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montpelier - France*


Aïe by dav csl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Forte di Exilles by Federico Milesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam: Lsd Landscape. by Francesco Griselli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*L'viv - Ukraine*


2013. Lviv. Ukraine by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan
*

Untitled by Masatada Ho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sahoxing - China*


Three. by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riva del Garda - Italy*


heavy cross (lago di ledro 02) by Juri Meneghin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Southampton, U.K.*
The Bargate by Julian Chilvers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
The Parisian by Feldore McHugh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Archway, Edinburgh Castle by Taqbir Huda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jefferson, U.S.A.*
Ruby Morning by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dusseldorf, Germany*
Shadows by Torsten Reuschling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Besakih, Indonesia*
Void by CM LIM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Sunshine Express by Paul Ilechko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Keep your head in the clouds by Rob, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*In the meadows*

In the meadows by Thorsten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*woods*

woods by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

ある晴れた日 by kao0915, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*

Hong Kong Big Wheel by Feldore McHugh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ethiopia*

FEDE - TIMKAT by Daniele Romagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tribeca, New York, New York*

Freedom III - Technological Freedom by Dermot Russell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shanghai*

stretching in the park by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munich, Germany*

So Near by Diffrent Vision, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Museum Day 2017*

Museum Day 2017 - a Flickr gallery by Flickr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Potsdam, Germany*

little princess by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Savona, Liguria, Italy*

La Torretta by Fred Luckythirteen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schwetzingerstadt/Oststadt, Mannheim, Baden-Wurttemberg*

. by Peter Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

DSC_1210.jpg by Johann Walter Bantz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osaka, Japan*

Factory roof by minoru karamatsu（柄松稔）, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eichstaett, Bavaria, Germany*

Auf dem Markt by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brussels, Belgium*

Stingray by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St-anna, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Clockwise by Chris Goodacre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Netherlands*

Groot Hoenlo by Steef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Mom made fishsticks by Jules Devoldere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Down Town Dubai, UAE by Sheikh Mohsin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont de Térénez (Argol - Rosnoën), France*
Le pont de Terenez by Olivier DREAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec city*


Ste Marie Church by Franck Laboue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled *


measure twice cut once by niro68, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chandler - US*


Speed Limit 55 by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guevara - Spain*


. by Sergio Mora-Gil Crespo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dortmund - Germany*


Im Wenkers (BVB) by Foto_Michel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Took a Photo of her by Foto_Michel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Vicq - 20 octobre 2015 by bebopeloula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pordenone - Italy*


Out of cages by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Udine - Italy*


Abbazia di Rosazzo by Pasqualino Brodella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suvereto - Italy*


SUVERETO IMG_1689 by Paolo Giuseppe Monduzzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Hop On & Support by Jianwei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany - Italy*


Scorcio di Massa Marittima by DOMENICO LAVIANO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Should I stay or should I go? by Jianwei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Udine*


Abbazia di Rosazzo by Pasqualino Brodella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borgo - Italy*


The Devil was an architect by Matteo Viviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali - Indonesia*


Kuta beach. by Amir S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


Walk into the Light by Zach Chang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Danny Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


walking on the beach... by Uiran Sousa Filho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Praça do Futebol by Uiran Sousa Filho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


MUELLES DE VENECIA by Julio cesar Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lavaux - France*


Le Lavaux tourmenté by Paudex Yves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palma de Mallorca, Spain*
Hello! by Bruno Frerejean (Bruno Mallorca), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palermo*


Noir Palermo by Yiannis Chatzitheodorou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament, Ottawa by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Heaven And Hell by abruptIy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Fonte by Leticia Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Genova, Italy*
Porta Milan - Genova by pineider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_1751 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
IMG_9952 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam by Tino de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
重庆 down under by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Back to the light by meicw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Boat at Vancouver by Marijn de Maeyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eichstaett, Bavaria, Germany*

Genießer am Straßenrand by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St-anna, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nice, France*

café on the rocks by Christian Straub, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Evanston, Illinois*

Eyes of time by Cagdas Ozturk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Fibra óptica rural. by ana gomez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Briare, Centre region, France*

Pont Canal de Briare by jerome [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen. Denmark*

Tourist Architecture by 19AD4, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roosevelt Island, New York*

Ed Koch Queensboro Bridge. by Julien Prénat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Alt-Hamborn, Duisburg, North Rhine-Westphalia*

steel structures by Bernd Obervossbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore skyline in platinum black. This is straight black and white off the Camera sent to the phone. #fujixt2 #samyang12mm #photosofyu #visitsingapore #nightphotography #cityscapes #skyline #singapore #marinabaysands #reflections #fujifilm #fuj by Ryan Raymond Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Gotham Manila by Arwin Palac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Untitled by 2025mx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2a7_DSC1463 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
National Museum of Art, Mexico City. December, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Beautiful Architecture (1) by vladimir valiente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stadshuset by Florencia Conzolino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
streets by t.basel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
St Lawrence Hall .... As Seen From Saint James Park .... 151 King Street East .... Toronto, Ontario by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching Up Slowly), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Escola de cinema / Cinema School by Jorge Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
alone in a crowd by Ross Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Nadal BCN-2 by Toni Villarreal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Passing by by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, Petit Palais, façade sur cour. by gregory lejeune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Thames by James FitzRoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondola Ride in Venice by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta In Black & White by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Trumpet by Josh Hearn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Metro by selvin kurian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lastours, France*
Les châteaux de Lastours by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by Jan Willi Talgø, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
20170511-123324-0198 by David Leroy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lerici - Italy*


Il castello domina by Maurizio Longinotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Crow by Julio Velasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Untitled by Gabriel Negrucci Dragone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia, ponte di Rialto by Matteo Melchior, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste - Italy*


canal grande by Simone Colautti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Escobar.José, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Escobar.José, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan
*

[ doom ] by Riccardo Romano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Western cape*


Shark infested waters by Dimi P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Black Snake by Pietro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Escobar.José, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jacksonville - US*


View of downtown Jacksonville, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


. by Riccardo Romano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by O Z, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


of places i frequent by Escobar.José, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pai - Thailand*


[ friends ] by Riccardo Romano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cuba*


Serrano by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


_A7A5640-Edit-copy by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alberobello - Italy*


[ roofs ] by Riccardo Romano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sedilo - Italy*


#01 Ardia Sedilo 2015 by Davide Ibiza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Ridge Racer by Eddie Hui-Bon-Hoa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
National Gallery of Canada, Ottawa by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
IMG_4719 by Brendon Langeveldt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Belo Horizonte 02 by Gall Freitas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Untitled by teismdoar2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valparaiso, Chile*
Escolares / Schoolchildren by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Harbour by mark his view, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City Hall by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Bicycles, and others by Derek Midgley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Architectural details*

South Parade Pier by ShrubMonkey (Julian Heritage), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mount Fuji, Japan*

Mt. Fuji, by Yoshiki...✢.1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rury Jezuickie, Lublin, Poland*

On the Castle Bridge by Alec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Dakota*

Prairie Ghost 4.1 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rijksmuseum, Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Rijksmuseum by Arne Kuilman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, USA*

Silver lines by Christian Straub, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sully-sur-Loire, Centre region, France*

Château de Sully/Loire by jerome [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leipzig Zentrum, Leipzig, Saxony*

family outing by hajo.sigrist, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schulze-Koekelsum, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

old bridge by Bernd Obervossbeck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

happy by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Paolo, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Fragments of Empire by Robert Barone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nova Levante, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*

Am Karersee (monochrom) by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St-anna, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*

Ruđera Boškovića by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

Milan. Piazza Duomo. by wabisabiph, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chesterton, England, United Kingdom*

A Birds View by Karl Henly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lublin, Poland*

Scarecrow That Works by Alec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Traverse by Arne Kuilman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

story telling house by Christian Straub, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chernivtsi, Chernivtsi Oblast, Ukraine*

In The Silence in April / У тиші квітня by Alec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thorigne-Fouillard, Brittany, France*

Manoir de Tizé (35) by jerome [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna State Opera, Vienna, Austria*

Johannes Brahms by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Italy*

Florence. Dante Alighieri. by wabisabiph, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St.Martin's Arsenal, Channel Islands, United Kingdom*

On The Look Out by Karl Henly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lublin, Poland*

Heart of the City by Alec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Look in the sky by jerome [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gloriette, Vienna, Austria*

Fontänen am Neptunbrunnen by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chernivtsi, Chernivtsi Oblast, Ukraine*

The Bristol Hotel by Alec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice. Traffic. by wabisabiph, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Lourdes, France*

Lurd Bazilike by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## ojakure (Jun 3, 2011)

*Guayaquil, Ecuador*

Buildings of progress (Guayaquil, Equador) by Denis Renó, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


Pisa. Calessi in Piazza dei Miracoli by Francesco Griselli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


DSCF9969affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Backpool - UK*


Blackpool by Mark Fitzgibbons Photography., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


бабы by horilyc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Canadian Pacific by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh 
*

Princes Street by horilyc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Garita - Spain*


_2252589 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Saint Petersburg 


Untitled by horilyc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


structure by jean-christophe guisset, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentore - Cristo Redentor by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan Skyline From New Jersey by Peter Greenway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Musée du Louvre by Natacha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Pall Mall, London - 2017 by Richard John Ford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Pack your bags - DSC07205a by Norman Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by alberto martinello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Cafe by Josh Hearn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Untitled by Smillermeister, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, France*
600 ans, et toujours là ! by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Mihaly Ivany, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Naduang temple*

Naduang temple at sunset. by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*A modern church...*

Una chiesa moderna... by Glauco Maglio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

El Pensador 2 by Cristóbal M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warnemünde, Germany*

L1012370.jpg by Marcel Hoefsloot, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*

On the lookout by Sascha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

warten auf Sommer... by somewhere-in-germany (ex indigoblue.2014), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*

escalator by Rafał Sobczyk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago*

Fun in the Rain by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Creissels, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

viaduc de millau by chris schroeer-heiermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Villa Ephrussi de Rothschild*

MF20167101 by marek fogiel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Imaicho 3 Chome, Kashihara-shi, Nara Prefecture*

Along the Tracks by Bill Green, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central Hollywood, Los Angeles, California*

A Stand of Palm Trees 130 of 365 (4) by Mary Ellen Bleeden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotherhithe, London, England*

The City by slmimages, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

London No 2 by John Newman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Close to Summer*

Close to Summer by Tomas Vimmr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cartagena*

Infinite ride by 1jonathan1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

DSC_4523grey by ilan Ben yehuda, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canarian stairs*

Canarian stairs. by Magnus Lundin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by Ulf Granberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*

Mosquito by Tom Knowles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altendorf, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Reflective Castle Bridge by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

Milan. Piazza Duomo. by wabisabiph, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Town Lublin, Poland*

Down the Stairway by Alec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

There's something to see here by Arne Kuilman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segelflugzentrum Königsdorf, Bavaria, Germany*

Wolkengebirge über Königsdorf by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bangkok*

Chaotic Bangkok street view by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Gallico Marina (R.C.) Tra luce e ombra... by Glauco Maglio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*

Mihovljanska by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

El Pensador 1 by Cristóbal M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*

old platband by Rafał Sobczyk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Villa Ephrussi de Rothschild*

MF20167102 by marek fogiel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Patagonia*

Patagonia by Bill Green, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Limehouse, London, England*

Isle of Dogs by slmimages, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abandoned Chateau in France*

The Adams Family by John Newman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cartagena*

framed stones by 1jonathan1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

DSC_2385n by ilan Ben yehuda, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by Ulf Granberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Camins Al Grao, Valencia, Spain*

Adagio For Strings [explored] by Tom Knowles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chernivtsi, Chernivtsi Oblast, Ukraine*

The Ship House / Будинок-корабель by Alec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Lourdes, France*

Lurd Bazilike by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mata Roma - Brazil*


Crianças devem ser crianças by Italberto Figueira Dantas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parma - Italy*


Pattuglia Acrobatica Nazionale by Massimo Verduri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Metropolitan Museum of Art by xhowardlee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Last night the moon came dropping it's clothes by Escobar.José, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vertige by popmarttour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


shadows and dove ... by xeniussonar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Millemiglia 2017_9 by Marcello Vicario, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linfano - Italy*


not very busy by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Acqua Alta by Ronie P C Leopoldo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torre del Paine - Chile*


Un aire demasiado tenso by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


old wharehouse district Hamburg by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Sea - UK*


Wind turbines farm : North Sea : UK : Black and white by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torres del Paine - Chile*


Cerca del nuevo fin by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carfranc - Spain*


El último tren by josé luis Zueras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Tram 28 by Flavio Capasso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Remando by Ronie P C Leopoldo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Elevador Bica by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


O Porto by Ricardo Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chichester - UK*


Goodwood Revival 2014 by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


In The Morning Light by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Turin by Francesca Mazza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Siberia - Russia*


Sur les quais de Sibérie 1 by ghettopizza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Little Dream by dav8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg*


Les amoureux de Saint Petersbourg by ghettopizza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


L1032645 The Master of Light Rembrandt van Rijn #2 by Derek Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


HAARLAM 101 BW by Derek Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morris - Canada*


Those Who Trespass Against Us by J.S. Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Whisperer (2) by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Walkway by Rick Dopuch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Whisperer (1) by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
A Day A Picture A Story by Jean Baptiste ROUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC00441 by ndukyh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_8098_1 by Norbert Simon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Ives, England, United Kingdom*

The guardian by Lubomir Simek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bogota, Colombia*

Continental by Juan Camilo Rubiano Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ottawa, Canada*

A Night Out by Andrew Ha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

_DSC8298re by paul simpson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

The Cyclist by Laura Hacking, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*East Of Kailash, Delhi*

Lotus Temple (Canon) by Nimit Nigam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by Ashok Saravanan .Ay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gabrielle Bends, Pittsboro, North Carolina*

Welcome to the Haw River by Chris Whitted, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bonifacio, Corsica, France*

bonifacio / corse-du-sud by Gerhard Haindl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuscany / Italy*

Small talk Volterra by Frank Andree, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio*

_DSC5095 by Gabriele Gardenal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kurunegala, North Western, Sri Lanka*

fisherman by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Lisbon, Portugal*

Sorry for the inconvenience by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Macro Mondays - Chip(s) - Slate ‘chips’ and daisy (In Explore on 23 May 2017) by Andy Moore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*

Foto MaČak by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bakewell, England*


Remains by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*washing machine*

24/7 by patrick.tafani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greenside, Edinburgh, Scotland*

IMG_8023-2.jpg by Joel Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cartagena, Spain*

barco con velas recogidas by juan soler gomez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Tendido by Cristóbal M, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*

railway station in Lodz, eastern side by Rafał Sobczyk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yagicho 2 Chome, Kashihara-shi, Nara Prefecture*

Maze by Bill Green, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

London Underground No 1 by John Newman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bogota, Colombia*

Trabajos de Altura by Juan Camilo Rubiano Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ottawa, Canada*

Perspective by Andrew Ha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

_DSC8172 by paul simpson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hermitage, Moncure, North Carolina*

Osprey Catching a Fish B&W by Chris Whitted, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chieti, Abruzzi, Italy*

_DSC5370 by Gabriele Gardenal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strass, Lower Austria, Austria*

wine storage by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Suffolk Coastal District, England, United Kingdom*

Resilience by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Negombo, Western, Sri Lanka*

Katamaran by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*

Foto MaČak by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West End, Edinburgh, Scotland*

IMG_7952.jpg by Joel Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cartagena, Murcia, Spain*

ayuntamiento cartagena bn 1 by juan soler gomez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canada*

On Patrol by Andrew Ha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio*

_DSC4720 by Gabriele Gardenal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

713a by paul simpson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vosendorf, Lower Austria, Austria*

bicycle parking 1 by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*

Foto MaČak by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cartagena, Spain*

iglesia de la caridad by juan soler gomez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vosendorf, Lower Austria, Austria*

YAMAHA by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio*

_DSC4665 by Gabriele Gardenal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

_DSC8582a by paul simpson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Cartagena, Spain*

AYUNTAMIENTO,CARTAGENA 2 by juan soler gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gradara - Italy*


Amor condusse noi ad una morte. Caina attende chi a vita ci spense» by Giuliana Castellengo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


München Englischer Garten by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trezo Trinella - Italy*


Ognuno si faccia i cachi propri by Giuliana Castellengo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St John's - Canada*


Cranes at Night BW by Darrin Feehan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cefalu - Italy*


Cefalù tempestosa by Stefano0606, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doune - UK*


Dun Carloway by Kees Waterlander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Vicolo by Roberto Gastoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


54 by Lorenzo Verderosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Palais 5 - Palace 5 by Pascal Franche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pellegrino - Italy*


Terra umbra by Riccardo Pesaresi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Friedrich Heinrich by Peter Hilgers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


en haut du Sacré coeur by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


201603_0480 Lisbon - before the storm by Ad de Cort, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayutthaya - Thailand*


ayutthaya black and white by april dawn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


High Force -7795b&w by Kevin Mayhew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ceuta - Spain
*

Breakwater by Hans Faye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen - France*


FRTI102016_895R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York
*

Seven by Hans Faye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charquemont*


Charquemont_0716-9-2 by Mich.Ka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisbon Tram by Kevin Mayhew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clamecy - France*


Canal du Nivernais à Clamecy by laurent kegreisz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Rochelle - France*


Bright Night by Quentin Ozanne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Kotokuin - Japan


JATI201510_1313R_BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto
*

Sunset in Porto by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dentelles de Montmirail - France*


Horizon by Bastien REAU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riva del Garda - Italy*


The Inviolata Church (The Church of the Virgin) by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nikko - Japan*


JATI201510_1591R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eger - Hungary*


Towers by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma by Emiliano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US
*

Delahaye by Thad Zajdowicz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawes - UK*


St Margaret's Church in Hawes by rrog035, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Mexico - US*


Monsoon Season in New Mexico by Mitchell Tillison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minneapolis - US*


Minneapolis at Night by Mitchell Tillison, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia --- Spain*

El guitarrista by Rubén Molina, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Berlin Friedrichstraße by Yahir Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

LEICA M MONOCHROM（Typ246）　Mountain Elmar 10.5cm f6.3 by bob camera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montgomery, Alabama*

Montgomery Rd. by Alex Gridenko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Fernsehturm mit Nachbarn... (Hamburg) by Michael Schaaf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boscastle, England*

Boscastle sea cave by rupert stockwin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wijk, Maastricht, Limburg*

im Bahnhof by Gerhard Stanke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio*

Fontana dei 4 Fiumi by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*abandoned*

abandoned... by Wences Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England, United Kingdom*

Walbrook by Scrufftie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hradec Kralove, Czech Republic*

May 21, 2017.jpg by Pavel Khurlapov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Cars, oldtimers*

1957 Chevrolet Hardtop-Fuji X-E2 by Preskon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Power Glen, St. Catharines, Ontario*

Morningstar by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fort-de-France, Fort-de-France, Martinique*

Classé X by Pascal. Lechaudel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*River Allen, England*

142/365 by Liz Barber, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Citizens Bank Park, Philadelphia*

Citizens Bank Park by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*


NYCScape by Jason Devaun, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Amsterdam Night in B/W by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuindorp, Utrecht, Netherlands*

FREEDOM BEHIND CLOSED DOORS-2 by Henny Vogelaar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Spaceship-ama 1 by tomorca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Condamine, Monaco, La Condamine*

Snapped Snapper by TablinumCarlson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*County Donegal, Ireland*

Mirrored mountain mono by Good News Snaps, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

The Bode Museum by Ed Swift, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dublin, Republic of Ireland*

DSC_3596 by Gabriele Gardenal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Neuerlaa, Vienna, Austria*

emty station by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*

Foto MaČak by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lincoln Square, New York*

IMG_5927.jpg by Joel Sala, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cartagena, Spain*

Iglesia de la Caridad by juan soler gomez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Berlin 2017 by Yahir Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto*

Venezia by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitehall, London, England*

Palace of Westminster by Scrufftie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

May 15, 2017.jpg by Pavel Khurlapov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aubervilliers, Ile-de-France, France*

Canal Saint Denis by Pascal. Lechaudel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Anticipation by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thailand*

Bridge on the River Kwai by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Glenarm, Northern Ireland, United Kingdom*

Gatehouse by Good News Snaps, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Killearn, Scotland*

Pots of Gartness by Ed Swift, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abruzzo, Italy*

DSC_2782 by Gabriele Gardenal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stephansdom, Vienna, Austria*

Vienna - Stephansdom by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*


Foto MaČak by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gannon University, Pennsylvania*

Gannon University's Old Main by Dale Sins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Bull on the Bund by Ambulant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown Boston, Boston, Massachusetts*

Boston & Albany 4-6-4 #613 at South Station, Boston, MA, 1937 by miningcamper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Las Vegas, Nevada*

New York New York by Michael Whyte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*

3285 by Augusto Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bern, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*

Bundesamtsgebäude | Bern by joelsuper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by Elliot64100, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid*

Exit by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antwerp Zoo, Belgium*

Lizzard by Mark Dries, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abbaye Saint-Mathieu-de-Fine-Terre*

6/52 - Abbaye Saint-Mathieu-de-Fine-Terre by Fabrice Lamarche, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seoul, South Korea*

look up by Eric Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vaison-la-Romaine, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Vue imprenable by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aberdeen, Scotland*

Aberdeen 10 by G.G. Powell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quebec City, Canada*

Escalier Casse-Cou (Casse-Cou Stairs) by Robert Picher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Armenian Quarter, Jerusalem, Jerusalem*

Dome of the Rock by Mark Higham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canary Islands*

vineyards / Les canaries by Thierry Rousseau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lanciano, Abruzzi, Italy*


Chiesa di San Francesco by Scrufftie, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bar-le-Duc, Lorraine, France*

C'est pas le pont de la rivière Kwaï, mais bon ! by Pascal. Lechaudel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Caught in the Middle by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Palace of Culture and Science by SebaSL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Musee d`Orsay by Fernando Czar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


After the Rain by Ivak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


_R140675-copy by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


Delaire Graff, Stellenbosch by Fernando Czar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unkno*wn place


Dead Men Don't Sin by Ivak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limburg - Germany*


Limburg by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Crocodile by Ivak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Onda (Wave), Molhe ('The Jetty') - Porto - Portugal [D8C8746] by Mário T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz *


Departure from Santa Cruz by Karoline, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Arch in Lisbon by Federica Guida, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reykjavik* 


Lines and Light -Hallgrimskirkja- (Reykjavik, Iceland. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


_A7A5271 by Manolo Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spili - Greece*


Lions fountain by Marc Biarnès, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toulinguet - France
*

Grand frais au Toulinguet by Rémi Besserre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Blanco2 by francisco seva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestur - Iceland*


Dyrhólaey by Toni Pou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L1685977 by yang david, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


verso la luce by Lauretta Michelutti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Untitled by Elif Guzel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flam - Norway*


Departing port in the pooring rain by 13 Salty Dog 77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples*


Ruelle by Patacrep, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Danger falaise by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cannes - France*


Cannes by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


Koln cathedral #1 by B H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rochelle - France*


_DSC0249-Modifier.jpg by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valletta*


Malte-Paysage littoral - 189 by Rémi Besserre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algarve - Portugal*


Selfie by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia --- Spain*

#Valencia by Archineos, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California*

Wedding Group Photo by 勇 YoungAdventure, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Groningen, Netherlands*

Groningen by Arend Jan Wonink, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rochinha, Madeira Islands, Portugal*

The Coast of São Lourenço by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oldenburg, Germany*

Tuck-Nohander by Alex Hesse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chateaulin, Brittany, France*

Adskedoù Kastellin by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luzerne County, Pennsylvania*

R.B. Ricketts Falls, 2017.05.23 by Aaron Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cartagena, Murcia, Spain*


Tradición e historia - Tradition and history by Julián Pastor, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Glass Houses*

Glass Houses by aberdeenloon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Bohemia, Czech Republic*

Where the spring has gone? by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Mary's Episcopal Cathedral, Edinburgh, United Kingdom*

Àrd-eaglais Naomh Moire, Dùn Èideann (iv) by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Neuerlaa, Vienna, Austria*

futuristic building by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alkmaar, Netherlands*

Alkmaar B/W by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Notre-Dame-des-Champs, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Carrefour Bréa et Vavin à Paris by Robert Picher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Melbourne, Australia*

I'd Avoid Me Too by Stephen White, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nancy, France*

Nancy V: Hotel de Ville by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*

kuća strahija by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Old vs New by Stephen White, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lauzon, Quebec, Canada*

Regard de 1958 by Robert Picher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cefalù, Sicily, Italy*

Cefalu, Sicily LE by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Lourdes, France*

Lurd Bazilike by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Chiesa delle Zitelle. by caramoul25, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Freiheitsbrücke - Budapest by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Barroco by manolo leiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santana (Madeir), Portugal*
The Magic of Madeira (bw) by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Ilha Fiscal at storm by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
IMG_8064 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Procession by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geneva*


Geneva by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarrancolin - France*


Route des Nestes, Sarrancolin by Ivan van Nek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Constance - Germany*


Lake Constance by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Basque Country - Spain*


In the mountains by L_Lapsus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


At The Top Of the Dome by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toulinguet - France*


BZH:08:2015_127_3_DxO by Rémi Besserre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Santa Maria Della Salute by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Cold And Lonely....... by John "flick" Purchase, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amiens - France*


Amiens by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Confiteria Seville by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toulinguet - France*


Paysage littoral_2045_1_DxO by Rémi Besserre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


poesia by Lauretta Michelutti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Finistere - France*


Carte Postale | Phare du Petit Minou | Finistère by Thibault Poriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


San Marco Pulled Together by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC PANO-Edit by Brandon Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La famille Flamant Rose vous fait l'honneur d'une invitation dans son salon. by Rémi Besserre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bouillon - Belgium*


Bouillon by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice San Marco From Above by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black and white Singapore city skyline of business district downtown in daytime. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco from pier 14 by Aaron Sesker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Hermitage with the Russian Full Moon by MANU Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
STREET PHOTO EM SÃO PAULO - ITACI BATISTA by Itaci Batista, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
#stockholm #streetview_sweden #a6000 #sweden #höst #bnw_sweden by jvcarvay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Bellas Artes, Mexico City. December, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria // Egypt by YomnaSoliman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown by Jonas Rathgeber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Alexanderplatz 2017-05-26 by Pascal Volk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
0797 Rio de Janeiro 13 by All About The Story UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan by angheloflores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Morpheus by sergi escribano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
florian-muehl-street-photography-milan-man-feeding-dove by Florian Mühl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The Church On A Hill by Stef Demeester, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Oxford Street, Mayfair, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
- Wet Catwalk - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Dancing in the street by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Bastian Klammer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Hungarian Night by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
20170511-123324-0198 by David Leroy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

607744220004_2 by Nick Borges, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portsmouth, Virginia*

Portsmouth, Virginia by Richard Hatch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*France*

Green in the city by sebastien potfer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

img0085 by Reinhard Wulff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chambery, Rhone-Alpes, France*

L'impasse by florence delacourt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Escalator to the Music by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*shadows*

shadows by Bodó Miklós, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto*

Acqua Alta by Rohan Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*

Chock-a-Ice by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nancy, France*

Nancy III by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Melbourne, Australia*

Laid Out by Stephen White, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Muette Sud, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Pont Rouelle du RER C de l'Île aux Cygnes by Robert Picher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Architecture B/W by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anoka, Minnesota, United States*

Anoka, Minnesota USA 20170421-DSC07447 by Glenn Allenspach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Walk for History ...*

Paseo por la Historia... by Garfankel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Galena, Alaska*

Everts Galena by Matt Colburn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kaposvar, Kaposvar, Hungary*

19:06 by Gyula Toth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaragoza, Spain*

Callejeando por ZgZ by Ana Cosculluela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cagliari, Sardinia, Italy*

Waiting for St. Efisio by Bruno Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berkeley, California*

Berkeley by AAcerbo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Lonely Tricycle by AdriaanVdM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
La Rhonie Sapa 2014-74 by danikamalfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
early Sunday by geka32, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
The bridge by Nancy Stevanato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
Walkway by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sana'a, Yemen*
Yemen - Sanaa by luca marella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament with Centennial Flame, Ottawa by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sharlah, U.A.E.*
Sharjah by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phuket, Thailand*
Enjoying my world.. by Ferry Octavian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Subway (Metro) (Project 777-027) by Valery Titievsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nassau, Bahamas*
Bailou Hill Road by Aaron van Dorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
We can be what we feel by Joe Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
17-05_DSCF2080-2 by Jacek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sirmione, Italy*
Sirmione - castello Scaligero - Garda Lake ITALY in b/w by Stefano Stabile, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Family trip by Jan Lagendijk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
重庆 down under by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Downtown 2 by sriram.v, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Black and white city at night by Felipe Allendes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Outriggers by Colin Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Morning Walk by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alkmaar, Netherlands*

Alkmaar VII The Netherlands by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier du Gros-Caillou, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Paris de la tour by Robert Picher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Mountaineer by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gallipienzo, Navarre, Spain*


Galipienzo (Espagne) ...vieilles pierres. by Marie-Christine ARBELOA, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roses, Catalonia, Spain*

Roses by Antonio SABADELL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Patershol, Ghent, Oost-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

... pí, pí ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Attutaya, Thailand*

Night Train by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Tower by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*La Sarraz, Canton of Vaud, Switzerland*

Pour Cédric et Pierre by florence delacourt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
SG City by Kevin Borres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
The Stawki street in Warsaw. Poland. by Beata Wielunska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150605_188D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Baila by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
city explore by Chris Marker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Street photography by Agustin Lopez Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Charles Bridge at night by Miguel Mendez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
LR Rio de Janeiro Ipanema Beach-2.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Empty Streets by Kory Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Cheerful girls by Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Big ben B&W by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
I'm listening by morag darby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
MALTA by Juan Cabanillas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Rejection by Neil Donaldson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Bridge at night, Budapest by Plectro (C), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Würzburg, Germany*

Nr. 28 by F. Otto Graf 29, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Der Beobachter / The Observer by Professor Tarantoga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Normandy, France*

Lejanos días invernales (Explore 28-05-2017) by jaume vaello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*black water*

black water by aingeru bidaurreta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osaka, Japan*

National Museum of Art, Osaka 　Artist＝César Pelli by minoru karamatsu（柄松稔）, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barr Lake State Park in Brighton*

Sunburst by Arvid Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Volovo*

Volovo PV544 by Burnt Umber, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Valencia, Spain*

El jamonero by Barry Knight, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

The Third Man by Michel Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aveiro, Aveiro, Portugal*

Ancoradouro ao entardecer by Maria Luísa Araújo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*L'Estacio, Catalonia, Spain*


... soledad, casi ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sabadell, Catalonia, Spain*

Sabadell by Antonio SABADELL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grimaud, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Château de Grimaud by Marie-Christine ARBELOA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Elphi #2 by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade*


Tower in the mist by dimstavaris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


g-8897 by sèverine verel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Nuit de Saint François d'Assise noir by Alberto Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uyuni - Bolivia*


Salar de Uyuni, Uyuni, Bolivia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Old times Singapore by Muhammad Fajar Alfath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Republic Square by Shushan Haykuni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151210_0899D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Hare Krishna 1 by luis abarca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Approaching ships by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Building of the Compañía Colonial by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Richard S Williams Block .... 363-365 Yonge Street .... Toronto, Ontario by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching Up Slowly), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
O Rio pelas Diretas Já • 28/05/17 • Rio de Janeiro by Mídia NINJA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Crysler Building (New York). by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Louvre by Henrik Skupin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Silver Line by Jordan Dea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Forti Sant' Anġl by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Crossing by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
dubai_marina_2.jpg by David Nightingale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-Forteresse de Corté, France*
Forteresse de Corté - Corse by Thierry V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
2016.12.20. Budapest by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


197 by Şener Hayat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


verso la fede by Samuele Laurenzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Munich by Peter Gutierrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


Untitled by Myltsi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Carolina - US*


The Oceana Pier by Matt Creighton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Chandelier by Federica Guida, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


LISBON_B/W_013 by Stefano Stabile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


M by GiovanniQ Rome, World Without Humans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La calle# by David Alvaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


framework #3 by Frank Henkemeyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


Cologne Cathedral (Germany) by Jorge Sanmartín Maïssa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


a-1 by sèverine verel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

Looking up at Looking Down by Mark Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


Untitled by Masatada Ho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton - UK*


Sailing into the shot, I sea the see by Mark Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bodiam castle - UK*


Bodiam castle by anthony willson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighstock - UK
*

The Crucifixion 2 by Mark Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Melissa Altan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Emmuré. Paris, mai 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Let there be light! by jen.ivana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Into the Blue by Mark Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Hotel Ukraine by Misheel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


Vent moyen by Noémie dSP, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*lastres - Spain*


To the end by Orlando Imperatore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Humanfrogs by Neiko Heiermeier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


img228 by Roland Otterstein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Han - Turkey*


king midas monument (#3) by mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uinta - US*


over looking the valley by mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Canal boat by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osmangazi - Turkey*


a few pigeons by mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


SemirCatovic by Semir Catovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC03121 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sin título-1-23 by manulopez57, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aveyron - France*


vieilles pierres by HELENE BAUDART, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Spain
*

Spinning the Sky by Five Mile Man, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trevignon - France*


Port de Trévignon (29)-4 by JAYL38, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Woodlands Waterfront 2017 by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Shooting star by duncan jobson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Near Huntsville Utah*

The Cold Road Home by Chris Luers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karlsruhe, Germany*

Karlsruhe Schloß 2 b&w by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

DSC_7947_000 by Oleg Smolenskiy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kamakura-shi, Kanagawa Prefecture, Japan*

Zuisenji Temple by Ebenette, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eggen, Canton of Valais, Switzerland*

Gletschersterben - Fieschergletscher by Christian Ulrich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent, Belgium*


... momentos de sosiego ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reus, Catalonia, Spain*

Iglesia Prioral de San Pedro (REUS) by Antonio SABADELL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Les toits de Paname by Hervé Boutrouille, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*auto show*

*** by Dave GRR, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Glyder Fach Summit by Paul Nadin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gottingen, Lower Saxony, Germany*

< Ausfahrt by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lagos, Faro, Portugal*

solid as a rock... by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*

Lines 2016-10-04 142905 BW by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sekiguchi 3 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*

St. Mary by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Croce, Venice, Veneto*

El puente de madera by Montse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heilig Kerst, Ghent, Oost-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

... amor sobre el canal ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*vinyl, single*

45rpm by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago*

Chicago Skyline viewed from Jay Pritzker Pavilion in Grant's Park by Chris Luers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Camogli, Liguria, Italy*

Camogli 2017-02-18 111929 BW square by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nantes, France*


Cathédrale de Nantes by sylvain landry, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Patershol, Ghent, Oost-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


... bajo la espada de San Miguel ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*

ART is in the AIR by ThorstenKoch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Italy*

scala a chiocciola by Manfred Pack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Monica, California*

A Day at the Beach - Santa Monica by Chris Luers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Over the arches*

Over the arches by Paul Nadin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gottingen, Lower Saxony, Germany*

the gate by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, Rhone-Alpes, France*

Lyon - sky chipper by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rapallo, Liguria, Italy*

Lovers in Rapallo 2017-02-11 160134 BW by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alt-Wiedikon, Zurich, Switzerland*

Sihl by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amiens, France*

cathedrale amiens 2017 -10.jpg by sylvain landry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Des Moines, Iowa*

Forever Gold by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Capturing the Music by Paulie-W, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Some places will haunt you forever by Carmen Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Walker III by Vesa Pihanurmi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Caldes de Montbui, Catalonia, Spain*


... pues, por aquí a punto de llover ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rushville, Indiana*

Rushville County Courthouse w/Clouds by Chris Luers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gottingen, Lower Saxony, Germany*

stein um stein by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*

Milano palazzo regione Lombardia 2016-10-04 151424 BW-1600 by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Des Moines, Iowa*

Crossing by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Czech Republic*

Are you going to Scarborough fair? by Carmen Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Untitled by Takis Geros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergama - Turkey*


light at the end of the tunnel by mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coruña - Spain*


Coruña by jesus pena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Izmir - Turkey*


IMG_7494 by mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid
*

Primavera nevada by jesus pena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fraserburgh - UK*


Shining Waves (Explored) by Linda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antequera - Spain*


Antequera, Andalucía, España by Pom Angers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


173/365 - Climb by Matty Davies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Via Leonina, Roma by Pom Angers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Exceptional convoy!! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Derbyshire - UK*


The Ridge 1 by james green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carnoet - France*


Sant Jaoua by Sébastien BAUDIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adelpha - Canada*


Adelpha by / shadows and light, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC06014 The dragon and the church by Michel Hannotiau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Untitled by Bruno Taddei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayutthaya - Thailand*


IMG_0845.jpg by julien castellana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


British Airways A320 on final at Vienna International Airport VIE / LOWW / Austria in dawn after storm by Christian Seidl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Banzai beach* 


Banzai beach by Massimiliano Pugliese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague
*

Gargoyles and cathedral by Jean-Luc Riedo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


LIVE LIKE A GOD! Rome by Ageeth van Geest, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mugla - Turkey*


WHITE LIGHT,DARK HEAT by KENNETH BARKER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


Dévotion à la Basilique Notre Dame de la Garde... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Conventry airport - UK*


Grunge Noir by Iain Merchant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Como - Italy*


Funicolare by Amos Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Homesick by Iain Merchant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Des Moines - US*


Pool Tournament | 096/365 2013 by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Don Benito - Spain*


Double Negative by DraKeXXI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kiev 
*

Imprisoned by Ash and Debris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka*


Train Journey by Jakeer Hossain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


KLCC by Ah Wei (Lung Wei), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Erawan cave - Thailand*


Entrance by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minneapolis - US*


Airport Tram by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Reunion by Mario, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Des Moines - US*


Nomade - 2/10 by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Des Moines - US*


Nomade - 8/10 by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


iStreet by Joe Beck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Écume by martin menard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart - Germany*


Think about it #1 by Juergen Poesse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Des Moines
*

Coat and Tails by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled *


There was something wrong... by Marielle de Valk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Running before sunrise with Sophie Radcliffe by Tristan 'Shu' Lebeschu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lincoln Square, New York*

LincolnCenter3-BW by Warren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Morgan*

Morgan de toi ! by Philippe de Feluy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

CableCar-NEF-BW by Warren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portugal*

Portici Praca do Comercio by Gingy Db, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jastarnia, Pomeranian, Poland*

Nety by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Mexico*

The Rio Grande by Adam Meek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Theater District, New York*

Reading-BW by Warren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice On Rialto by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cannes - France*


cannes_brakedance8 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


I Love New York by pixel_play, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka*


DSCN4321 by Jin Kemoole, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


carnaval de venecia - 14 - by Hector Conde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


miradas by Hector Conde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Bruce sleeps 2 by DSM888, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


BayArea.39260 by Film&PhotoArchivist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alsace - France*


Cause à mon c... by Soyer Rodrigue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ukraine*


Endless Emptiness by Ash and Debris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ukraine*


Blackwood by Ash and Debris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples *


el velo by Hector Conde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Untitled by kyopé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palencia - Spain*


cripta catedral palencia by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Untitled by kPluto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco bay - US*


Night Watch by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grenoble - France*


suivre cette route by FREDERIC LEGRAS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco Bay - US*


Morning Commute over Richmond Bridge by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shrewsbury castle*


Laura's Tower, Shrewsbury castle by Mike Read, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carrasqueira - Portugal*


When the land ends... by Joao Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago
*

Chicago Morning - Monochrome by Frank J. Casella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


La Petite Géante - Montreal's 375th by Vieben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


La Petite Géante - Montreal's 375th by Vieben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Curves by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


CATEDRAL St PATRICK´s -NUEVA YORK by miguel-valencia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geneva*


Defective pixel by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo
*

Tokyo city｜東京都 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


GENTE ANDANDO POR LA PLAYA by RAFA JÓDAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tavira - Portugal*


street by Wolfgang Schanze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


One of the Crowd by Arlene W, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mpumalanga - South Africa*


Laughing Hyena by Lea Duckitt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


to the island by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa B&W by Royston Kane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Roland Lechler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Bridged by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante --- Spain*

Nightlife - Explored by Daniel Clarke, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Plaza de San Jacinto, Mexico City. December, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament, Ottawa by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kansas city, U.S.A.*
Week222017_0015 by Michael Morris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Edgware Road, London and Its Coffee and Shisha Hookah Time by standhisround, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pão de Açúcar - Pan di Zucchero by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Man reading newspaper in Belgrade, Serbia by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
364/365 Black and white street photography by Xiaole wy & JV William, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam - Holland by Ron van Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
River Pedestrians by Cody Schwartz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
DSCF0073 by meicw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Skyscraper by Cristian Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Minolta CLE 039 by Churchill Shmurchill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
June01StreetLamps_3739 by Louise Soe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
Songline 14 by Stefano Del Bianco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Better Call Saul by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antalya, Turkey*
Seaport Antalya TR by Ferhat Koy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Fuji Finepix Z90 street photos 3rd week May 2017 B-W pic44 by Frank G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Chestnut Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Happy Snap. by Dev WR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Morning mist in Dubai by Liam Haines, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Louvre Pyramid by Guner Gulyesil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
B&W 2 by ivan pecina, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante --- Spain*

My World in Black & White by Fotomondeo, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Córdoba, Spain*

The Mosque–Cathedral of Córdoba by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Taiban, New Mexico*

old church by Joel Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

train by Joel Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Diego, California*

USS Midway by John Stark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seven Sisters Country Park*

The beach by Andrew Hemper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*

Subway Station IX by RAMstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wiesbaden, Hesse, Germany*

Preis ihm, er hat sein Werk vollendet by amras_de, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*

Bridge B&W by Eugene J Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*statue*

Rod Smith by Adam Meek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Philadelphia*


Billy still under wraps by Alexandra Jones, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pisa, Tuscany, Italy*

Angels Statue in Pisa - Italy by andrebatz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Passau, Bavaria, Germany*

Detail vom Wittelsbacherbrunnen by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

Arquitectura Abstrata / Abstract Architecture by Nuno Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grand, Utah, United States*

Canyonlands -Utah Juniper- Tree by Keith LeBlanc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyme Park, England*

Lyme Park by graemes83, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

DSCF5236-9_7-10_8-11_tonemapped_3_resized by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Traffic jam - Venetian's way by Tom Tao, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Untitled by Laurence Bouchard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by maria spyropoulou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Buttermere, England*

Warnscale bothy by Ben W, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koblenz, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


light is everything (series) (explore) by Stephane Paquet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Harlingen, Frise, Netherlands*

The Columbus way (Explore) by Rob van der Griend, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vendome, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Comme une invitation by IneZeSky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


light is everything (series) (explore) by Stephane Paquet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bordeaux, France*

Bordeaux, cité du vin. by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yucatan - Mexico*


la playa (series) by Stephane Paquet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varde, Syddanmark, Denmark*

Burners by Ross Forsyth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Introspection by Craig Drezek Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


shooting people on a cloudy day (series) by Stephane Paquet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles*


Amore by Rinzi Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Untitled by Eriel Al Dasaïd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sorrento - Italy*


Sorrento 1 by Kevin Mayhew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hassloch - Germany*


Roundabout / Hatvan méter magasan by Anoplius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


In church by Nikolay Kazakov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


... betweentheworlds... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


... getup²... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonn*


If I grow up... / Ha majd megnövök... by Anoplius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


... the last reflexion ... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong
*

Circles of Life by Dan Borg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hon Kong*


Look up by Yui Shang Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


follow me by Yui Shang Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Szeged - Hungary*


Synagogue in Szeged / Szegedi zsinagóga by Anoplius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Vortex by DeShaun Craddock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Girl and the scary shower / Zuhanyzó szoborlány by Anoplius, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kempten, Germany*

Sankt Lorenzkirche über den Hofgarten - Das unbekannte Kempten by Sebastian Schuon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chesters clock tower, England*

Chesters clock tower by paul ashton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vaison-la-Romaine, France*

F11177 La maison au chasse-roue by Thierry OLLIVIER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pisa, Italy*

Columns at Santa Croce in Fossabanda in Pisa by michaelrmclaughlin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Titanic Museum, Belfast, Northern Ireland*

Entangled by Dermot Russell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Formula One*

Lotus 79 by Kévin Goudin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Melting furnace*

Melting furnace by marcel bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schenna, Italy*

A Storm is Coming by Jannik Peters, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kempten, Germany*

Das rote Haus und die Rosenapotheke - Das unbekannte Kempten by Sebastian Schuon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England, United Kingdom*

Jelly Air by Ross Forsyth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Pêcheurs. by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Une Question de temps - Musée d'Orsay, Paris by IneZeSky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koblenz, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Polo, Venice, Veneto*

Seagull, Venice by Ben W, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

eglise av_02__cop_03_tonemapped by Rémi Avignon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Invalides, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Musee d'Orsay Clock by Keith LeBlanc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kempten, Germany*

Über den Dächer der Fischersteige und und Fischerstraße - Das unbekannte Kempten by Sebastian Schuon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

F11766 Après le passage du petit Poucet (N&B) by Thierry OLLIVIER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*AvD Oldtimer*

Porsche by Kévin Goudin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Arsenale di Venezia by Jannik Peters, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yau Tsim Mong, Yau Tsim Mong, Hong Kong*

Mongkok by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Paso, Colorado, United States*

Chapel by Ross Forsyth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gardanne, France*

Quand on arrive à l'usine, la gaïté nous illumine. by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koblenz, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Tyrol, Italy*

G71_4095 by Sebastian Schuon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oljato-Monument Valley, Utah, United States*

Road to Monument Valley by Keith LeBlanc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gordes, France*

F10859 Gordes (2) by Thierry OLLIVIER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kempten, Germany*

Blick nach Westen über die Sutt auf die Rückseite der Fischerstraße - Das unbekannte Kempten by Sebastian Schuon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro *


Untitled by Diego Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corcubion - Spain*


Corcubión. Galicia, España. "NWN" by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Szeged - Hungary*


Water tower from outside / A Szent István téri víztorony kívülről by Anoplius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Porte de la gare by Thierry Poupon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heidelberg - Germany*


Happy New Year! by Anoplius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Martin Gropius Bau by Georg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Decentralized Center by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


spiral staircase by Anton Schedlbauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Patterns (I) by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


Kranhausspiegelungen by Günter Jörgenshaus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


San Marco, Milan by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Duomo di Santa Maria Nascente, Milan by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Gauthier tipa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kent - UK*


Ripples by anthony willson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


. . .above and below. . . by wills, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


CODE: Silence by Maxwell Ray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


DSCF7402 by Filip Stamenov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Embrace by Angela Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dream by Angela Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege*


Light and shadows II by Kees Smans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


obelisco by Guima ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled* 


Tired by Tyrel Praymayer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


IVAM by ivan dessi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thoerey - Germany*


Electricity by Ralf Krause, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia, market by Rialto67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thessaloniki - Greece*


Closed by Teo Bot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo
*

Oslo by ivan dessi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Erfurt - Germany*


Erfurt - Altstadt by Ralf Krause, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium*


Anversa - Falling down by ivan dessi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Furnes - Belgium*


Style flamand by Dominique DELAVAL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jura - France*


Saint-Ursanne by rhFOTO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gotha - Germany
*

Schloss Friedenstein by Ralf Krause, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


Kölner Dom by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Alderecho y alrevez by Aram Ponce Franco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Silhouette by Martin Nuernberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Williamsburg by Roy Savoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sedilo - Italy*


Ardia 2013 - Sedilo by ivan dessi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


CODE: Midnight by Maxwell Ray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Hamburg by Ralf Krause, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hourglass*

Hourglass by Pietro Tranchida, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Architecture *

Złota by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brescia, Lombardy, Italy*

Bentley - B / W by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ambleside, England, United Kingdom*

Ambleside by Mike Dow Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Michele di Pagana, Liguria, Italy*

Winter in Prelo by Maurizio Longinotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Potsdam, Germany*

Vista by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grignano, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sète, France*

Résistance. by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Duxford Airport, England, United Kingdom*

Popping Velma by Ross Forsyth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sha Tin, Sha Tin, Hong Kong*

Housing by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Clermont-Ferrand, Auvergne, France*

E13393 Fontaine des lions (NB) by Thierry OLLIVIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2016 Film_162 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kempten, Germany*

Bodmannstraße - Das unbekannte Kempten by Sebastian Schuon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Bonnet-du-Gard, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

Before the storm - Pont du Gard by delphine imbert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poolside*

144/365 Poolside by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*air show*

fat freddie by Robert Couse-Baker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Richmond upon Thames, London, England*

Richmond Bridge by John Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC7313 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riomaggiore, Italy*

Riomaggiore Messages by bella_blue_star, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tower Hill, London, England*

HMS Belfast by John Esslinger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*surf*

Movin' Light Along by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santander - Spain*


Contemplando la bahia de Santander by Pedro Ferrer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Padova - Italy*


Monumento equestre al Gattamelata (PD) by Cristian Cesarotto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


419 by chris kuo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangnoregio - Italy*


Foggy Civita by Andrea Di sorte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


let's ride by Donald Palansky photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The Bridges by Celia Luz Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Guerriero di Capestrano by giuseppe contino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii - US*


half way there by Donald Palansky photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanoi - Vietnam*


Debris of War, Hanoi by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Dichotomy, The Invalides, Paris by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schooner Gulch State Park - US*


Simplicity by Bob Bowman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sedona - US*


bridge by Donald Palansky photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Blown Away by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Tate Modern, London by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Donald Palansky photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dayton - US*


Arsenal of the Cold War, USAF Museum by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coos bay *


Rockin' the Coastline by Patricia Davidson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Noirmoutier - France*


Ma Cabane... à Noirmoutier by Katell Ar Gow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

...leshalles... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


The Crypt at Napoleon's Tomb, Les Invalides, Paris by Francois Le Roy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Andalusia, Spain*

Marismas de Trebujena by fito mendi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trainsong, Eugene, Oregon*

Executive Auto Detailing by Rose Nunez Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*

Crowd by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brescia, Lombardy, Italy*

Alfa Romeo & ............... by * Ivan Zanotti Photo *, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chancy, Canton of Geneva, Switzerland*

A corner in Chancy Switzerland by Mike Dow Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valnontey, Valle d'Aosta, Italy*

La via per il Paradiso by Maurizio Longinotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Polen, Germany*

Lines by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bordeaux, France*

Bordeaux. Les quais de la Garonne. by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shinbashi 1 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*

The Last Stand by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

F01810 Grand Via (NB) by Thierry OLLIVIER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kempten, Germany*

Sankt Lorenzkirche - Das unbekannte Kempten-2 by Sebastian Schuon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Esztergom, Hungary*

Dom von Esztergom by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai NanPu Bridge by Yee Kim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
91.06 by アナッタ ・ anatta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
20170603-111232-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by Martha Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Beautiful Couple... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia --- Spain*

Ruas de Valência- Espanha by José Marques, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Look at the time by Marco Antonio Pérez Carpintero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
5th Street Bridge, LA by Michael A. Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Random Rush Hour Photo by Benedicto de Jesus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo visto de cima - Duda Bairros/Vicar by Duda Bairros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
götgatan by langgarn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The Assortment by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Reading in the sun by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin, Germany by Adrian Gustavo Barabino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lavradio by oldhemar Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
View From The Empire State Building Over Manhattan In New York City by Peter Greenway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Sagrada Familia Nativity Façade (the shepherds) by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Fermata Duomo by Alessandro Perazzoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Régime sans "selle" by Eric C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The British Museum by Samsul Adam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco by Sara Ghedina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pieta, Malta*
Pieta by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Empty Roads at midday in the European Quarter of Brussels by Manuel Gomera Deaño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The view from the Burj Khalifa, Dubai. DSCF6108 by Antonio Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Vue sur la Saône, depuis le Pont Bonaparte à Lyon by Romain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_6463 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tower bridge (London), U.K.*
London Bridge by Donna Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tübingen, Germany*

Tübingen , Holzmarkt am Mittag ! by Alexander Guski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Budapest by Giacomo Maccario, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stanley Lake, Idaho*

Stanley Lake Sunrise by Aaron English, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alnwick Castle, Northumberland, England*

100x/44 - Inside Alnwick Castle by Ben Edge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

.......... Ya!!!!! (2° parte) by ana gomez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Battery Park City, New York*

like little ants... [explored] by Benno Dierauer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bloomsbury, London*

Picking up the dry cleaning by Sara Melhuish, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Slip in the Back Jack by Darkman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*

Kranhäuser Cologne by Fynn Korsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

pantheon by Lukas R., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Honda*


La route, c'est ma vie... by woltarise, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Triangle*

Triangle by Junichi Hakoyama, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*


Helping Moon get up by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Surf Life Saving*

Surflifesaving by Fausto Frassinetti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hampshire, England*

Winchester Cathedral. by Albatross Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*GMC Truck*

Old GMC Truck by aberdeenloon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sawley, England, United Kingdom*

Church in the mist by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Toitures Rouennaises by Gauthier tipa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bagnoregio, Lazio, Italy*

One Tin Soldier by Richard Adams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ross-On-Wye, England*

St Mary's Parist Church by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

Atrium Palais Epstein by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rodez, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

C00258 by Thierry OLLIVIER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fontfroide, France*

F01142 Fontfroide (NB) by Thierry OLLIVIER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kempten, Germany*

Kluftingerhaus - Das unbekannte Kempten by Sebastian Schuon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stuttgart, Germany*

Ansicht in Stuttgart ! by Alexander Guski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sawtooth, Idaho*

20150502-_R004290 by Aaron English, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

All aboard by Sara Melhuish, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pitigliano, Italy*

DiNotte by Fausto Frassinetti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Streets of London. by Albatross Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Victoria Falls, Zambia*

Victoria Falls, Zambia 2016 by Didier Vanderperre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

17 by Gauthier tipa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kempten, Germany*

Sanktmangplatz- Das unbekannte Kempten by Sebastian Schuon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nismes, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

E16530 Curve NB by Thierry OLLIVIER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jefferson, New York, United States*

Tibbets Point Lighthouse by Richard Adams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Outside staircase by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monaco*

Monaco by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stuttgart, Germany*

Stuttgarter Spiegelung ! by Alexander Guski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portland, Oregon*

20160224-_R006299 by Aaron English, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto Ercole, Italy*

pronti via by Fausto Frassinetti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Kempten, Germany*

Oberes Entenmoos - Das unbekannte Kempten by Sebastian Schuon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Seattle, WA. 2016 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament with Centennial Flame, Ottawa by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
Tour HDR copie by Jacky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
Street Life @ Tianmen Square by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
waterfront by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam Blaak. He started to sneeze by George Schwarze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Happy New Year! by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Crane by Curtis Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
IMG_7686 by Lorena González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
GROM by Ryan Hills, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Arcos da Lapa I by Jorge Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Black and White Gate by Jack Swinkels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
20170423-0075-Edit by Chris Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Fishing at Eminönü by Bar Is, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
LYON - STREET by AC FILMS corp., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Greece, Thessaloniki by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Coach Parking Only by Cornelli2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Skyline by Valdimiro Ragazzini (Valdy), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt Messe Hochhaus b&w by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Summer Rain / Belgrade in Black&White by Davide Cassarino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Minneapolis, U.S.A.*
***** & Liquor. We're Good. by Ron Wortz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Brunkebergstunneln (Brunkeberg Tunnel) by Dale Michelsohn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan by Angel Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Bubbles by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chill by Cagdas Ozturk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Morning mist in Dubai by Liam Haines, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
LA VILLE EN NOIR ET BLANC-PARIS -LA DEFENSE by serge athlani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Emma Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Downtown by Kevin Borres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
MorningDelight by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC7251 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
San Pedro by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Secretaria de Educacion Publica by maisa_nyc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
White horse / Montreal by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik Steet2 by 吉姆 Jim Hofman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by Baojun Huang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
34 : Late Lunch by omd_user, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
HK by Night by Carl Mickleburgh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Brothers by Curtis Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Science World BW by elmauruiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Always Being Watched by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Viennese hotchpotch: St. Stephens's Cathedral by Donald Jenkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb Courier Girls by Prue Heron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 282 by ARroWCoLT instagram: _arrowcolt_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
25052017-_DSF1733.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Greece, Thessaloniki by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
modern and not so modern architecture in Frankfurt by MG Heiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Moody Reykjavik by jeennoh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Giro D'Italia 2017 by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Mono-Sydney by Camilo Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
IMG_4280-2 by Niko Cezar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Out of limits by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
2016. Odesa. Ukraine by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Busan, South Korea*
DSCF0984.jpg by Kori Brus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Metro by Veniamin Tropeznikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Morning Has Broken II by William Bolton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
The Sleep by Carlos Romon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Linfano, Italy*
not very busy by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torres del Paine, Chile*
Cerca del nuevo fin by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Elevador Bica by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Switzerland*
Top of the world - Adelboden View by © Alexis Rangaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London panning by Vittorio Cera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
_MG_9214 by ThreeStreetPhotography.com | Herbert M. Stellner, III, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Afternoon at the Columbus Arts Festival, 6/9/17 by Chet Kresiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Setting Free by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Media City by nikko shashinka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
R0003156.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC_1507.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Golden Tower by ag&ph2010, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

Al final está la salida by José luis ggzz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

urban wildlife by andreas simon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maloja/Maloggia, Canton of Graubunden, Switzerland*

rockface by Riex, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Malaga, Spain*

lighthouse Malaga by Tom Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Roma - 2017 by @yojosemere, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castellabate, Salerno, Italy*

Little square by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Katendrecht, Rotterdam, South Holland*

Rijnhavenbrug Rotterdam Z/W by Etiënne Hessels, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pezenas, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

E05223 Hôtel de Barons de Lacoste by Thierry OLLIVIER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kempten, Germany*

Ankergässele - Das unbekannte Kempten by Sebastian Schuon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Colosseo by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unsere Liebe Frau im Walde-St. Felix, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*

* by andreas simon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown*

I want to ride my bicycle by Camillo Torrisi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bordeaux, France*

Leave, is it a failure? by Lubbock Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Stockholm by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kempten, Germany*

Fischersteige - Das unbekannte Kempten by Sebastian Schuon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Neuberg An Der Murz, Styria, Austria*

the alp in spring by andreas simon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bordeaux, France*

Et de 4 :=) by Lubbock Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castellabate, Salerno, Italy*

Basilica Pontificia by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Unterbilk, Duesseldorf, North Rhine-Westphalia*

zerotwoeleven by Fotoristin - blick.kontakt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Rome, Italy*

Piazza del Popolo by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Old Time Carousel by Pics'L Art, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Into the light by Ekaterina Toseva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


morning light by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le cirque du Soleil 1 by Ezio Scotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona*


Ponte di Castelvecchio Verona Romana by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plovdiv - Bulgaria*


Old town by Ekaterina Toseva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Sphinx in a garden by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


smoky by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugano - Switzerland*


Gandria by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Por do sol no Aterro / Sunset at Aterro by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen - France*


Eglise Sainte Jeanne d'Arc / Rouen by Gauthier tipa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


bambi by Aljaž Anžič Tuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


midnight bridge by Marc Taeuber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC6089-19 by Ian Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prora - Germany*


coast by Gunnar Kruse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


CENTRAAL by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


4L5C8947 by Ushakovv, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice
*

Campanile ( el paron de casa ) by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Abandoned by adropinmyeye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sofia - Bulgaria*


Russian Church golden fairy tales by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cantabria - Spain*


costa cantabria -Ajo by Javier Torralbo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


like stars in heaven by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Of Shapes & Patterns #3 by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles
*

star party by MARCIE ArtStream, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


imagination by goran šantar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

abandon by sylvain pesquer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Duisburg-Meiderich, Germany*

Cowper stoves - steelworks (Duisburg-Meiderich, Germany) by Jens Flachmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manhattan, New York*

Shadows by Anthony Cedrone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna Schwechat International Airport, Lower Austria, Austria*

airfreight by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cwmorthin Quarry, Wales*

Cwmorthin Quarry (Wales) 14/01/2017 by Matthew Dartford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitby, England, UK*

Whitby, UK by Tomasz Sadowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gmundnerberg, Upper Austria, Austria*

Naturfreundehaus Gmundnerberg by Karl Glinsner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cova, Madeira Islands, Portugal*

Saixal - dusk by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bordeaux, France*

Urban reflections by Lubbock Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nardò, Italy*

Nardò by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*tower*

tower by Tomasz Sadowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meinberg, Germany*

Externsteine #3 by Jens Flachmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kaisermuhlen, Vienna, Austria*

bicycle parking area by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*

Mihovljanska by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*York, England, United Kingdom*

Summer Breeze by Simon Jowett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leek, Staffordshire, England*

Haywood interiors in Leek, UK. by Tomasz Sadowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kirchdorf an der Krems District, Upper Austria, Austria*

Schiederweiher mit Spitzmauer B&W by Karl Glinsner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madeira Islands, Portugal*

Madeira - stormy day by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bordeaux, France*

A rainy day by Lubbock Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Pantheon by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*


Ruđera Boškovića by Djole Novi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kempisch, Belgium*

Op het Eilandje by Tim Boric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitby, England, UK*

Whitby, UK by Tomasz Sadowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Laveu, Liege, Belgium*

Bended Linestraction by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castelcivita, Salerno, Italy*

San Cono by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Achterkanten by Tim Boric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*ruins*

ruins by Tomasz Sadowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Colosseo by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leek, Staffordshire, England*

Leek, UK by Tomasz Sadowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*

Lurd Bazilike by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leek, England*

ride by Tomasz Sadowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salerno, Italy*

Salerno Cathedral by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitby, England, UK*

Whitby, UK by Tomasz Sadowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Cakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, ul. Kralja Tomislava by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


In the dunes by Objectif Foto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles 04 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


The Dip | Mahamaham,Kumbakonam 2016 by Vijayaraj PS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jama pass - Chile*


Wasser, Salz und Sand by Claus Trübenbach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


PARIS by kikevist thierry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh* 


city in the mist 04 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


X3824 de l'Atsf à Ambert by renaud venuat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capestrano - Italy*


A view of the valley by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


...mydreamycity... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


light by Berkan Byktmbk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curnasco - Italy*


a lonely dog after a snowfall by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gollo - Norway
*

Norway, countryside by Tõnno Paju, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Chile*


Airplane - La Serena - Black & White by John Edward Bankson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


lunapark by Berkan Byktmbk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thessaloniki - Greece*


Thessaloniki Barcode by Monte Pi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Untitled by Hughes Léglise-Bataille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore Night B&W by David Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
View from Mother Armenia - Yerevan - Armenia by Uncle G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150511_236D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by Aldo Espinobarros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Happiness... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Street Photo 1705_042 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
X70 10/06 by plainfacedproductions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Commerce Court North (2) - Doors Open Toronto, 2017 by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museum of Tomorrow, Rio de Janeiro by Jorge Brazil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
View From The Empire State Building Over Manhattan In New York City by Peter Greenway, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baltimore*


Twin Boats by Eric Duquenoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calais - France*


Le Channel - Liberté de séjour - CALAIS by Eric Duquenoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


Nikon F3HP + Carl Zeiss Distagon t* 2/35 ZF Kodak Tri - X 400 by Сергей Замесин, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


Pagode Kuthodaw by © Alexis Rangaux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


On my way by Mica.L Recorder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Montréal by Eric Duquenoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignon - France*


Avignon : dans le palais des papes by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Angels by Lucio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Mairie de Paris by Eric Duquenoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


Sunny day Pisa by Frank Andree, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lille - France*


Lille 3000 Renaissance by Eric Duquenoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


horizon by patflied, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa - Canada*


HFF by John Chambers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Somewhere in Greece*
> 
> 
> Life is a shipwreck... by Astrid van Veen, on Flickr


Its Shipwreck beach in Zakynthos island, Greece


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore B&W by David Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Sign of Things to Come by John Collins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Its Shipwreck beach in Zakynthos island, Greece



thanks for the info


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150408_0830M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by Martha Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The Youths... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adalaj - India*


Appreciating.... by Sunil Mehta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gujarat - India*


Queen's Step Well_2 by Sunil Mehta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barreda - Spain*


* Esa noche perdímos el último tren ... that night I lost it the last train * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morges - Switzerland*


Les adolescents by Diegojack / Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


2017-05-27 Göteborgs cykelkulturkalas 625 pm© by Giovanni Maestri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


The Mosque–Cathedral of Córdoba by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami*


City of Miami, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


show bus of New York - THE RIDE by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gujarat - India*


Queen's Step Well_3 by Sunil Mehta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Srinagar - India*


Dal Lake by Sunil Mehta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Treto - Spain*


* Camuflaje * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Prex - Spain*


Photophore de plume by Diegojack / Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Central Park NYC by Retro Ed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreux - Switzerland*


Silhouette du guetteur by Diegojack / Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Church & a tree by Sunil Mehta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santoña - Spain*


* Babel, un poco mas cerca del cielo ... Babel, a little closer to the sky * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belfast - UK*


Qui, Belfast by DoraS., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Proaza - Spain*


* Siempre en equilibrio ... always in balance * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vuflens - Switzerland
*

Château de Vufflens version NB by Diegojack / Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Coming up by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lviv - Ukraine*


St. George's Cathedral, Lviv by yuzefe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Man in work by Bernard Suen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


November Fog by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool *


Docklands(2),Liverpool by Graham Hazeldon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hannover*


Steinhude (9 von 21).jpg by Uwe Weihe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


QDD NOCTURNA ALCÀSSER by Victor Sangermán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Umbrella by Christophe Staelens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


Molly's Cottage by Kieran Russell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


On the light by Jan Galko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scannabue - Italy*


aurora padana by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borgheto - Italy*


lungo il canale by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Poplar by Andy kirby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lombardy - Italy*


per la perduta via by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lons Angeles - US*


Los Angeles by Rinzi Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


changes by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tazacorte - Spain*


La Palma - Puerto de Tazacorte by Werner Thorenz Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lombardy - Italy*


inquietudini by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Into Darkness by tkrart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Canal/WBway, 7:07pm. by Juliet everywhere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Julia Malega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colmar, France*
20150731 - Colmar - STEINMETZ Nicolas by Nico STEINMETZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

So much is past and gone by No_Mosquito, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Untitled by Dario Di Leva, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Clackmannanshire, Scotland*

Clackmannanshire Bridge by Angela xx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*White Deer, Texas*

White Deer, Texas by Joseph Vavak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Franzensburg, Austria*

An einem Frühlingssonntag by Fotos RR, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

The man with the bike [Explored 06/15/2017] by Andreas Klodt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salamanca, Castille and Leon, Spain*

Shadows by Walimai.photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yau Ma Tei, Yau Tsim Mong, Hong Kong*

Victoria Harbour by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manchester, England*

Monobuild by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calton, Edinburgh, Scotland*

stairs, New College by Magnus Hagdorn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris Bercy > Nevers Melun*

SNCF BB 26028 + lC 5919 by Vincent DUT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Los Morales, Andalusia, Spain*

Caminante (Alhama de Granada, 2017) by Guillermo Moratalla, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Veillas, Auvergne, France*

Château de Val, sec XIII by Mattia Camellini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hanover, Pennsylvania*

Hanover Theater by Gregg Obst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Consuegra, Castille la Mancha, Spain*

Les moulins de la Mancha Consuegra by isabeau bugelle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

BARCELONA BACKSTREETS by Daniel O'Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Reloj y farolas by ana arias, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Leonard's, Edinburgh, Scotland*

ESTAB. 1820 by RVBO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
FOGGY DAY by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
X70 10/06 by plainfacedproductions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
#fotododia #photooftheday #fotografia #photography #bw_photooftheday #fineart_photobw #bnw_planet #insta_bw #bnwsouls #bnw_society #bw_lover #monochrome #nikon #nikonphotography #bnw_captures #blackandwhite #reflection #monotone #bnw_drama #bw_brazil #pnb by Vinicius Tardelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
NYC, NY. 2016 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by Berengere Marrimpoey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Borough Market by Liv Dag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondolas Coupling bw by Helen Sampson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
DSCF12490611201708.54.26.jpg by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Monts des arts, Kunstberg by Marcel Moris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Palm Jumeirah, Dubai by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda-Pest by fvorcasmic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monaco by CT photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


long way.... by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Fog, thick fog by Kees Smans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Fireball by Andreas Störger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kinderdijk - Netherlands*


Dutch windmills II - Thanks Noel! by Kees Smans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Far off by Philipp Götze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam by Kees Smans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cremona - Italy*


misteri padani by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ancien monde by FP Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rainy days by Ana Moto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


sopportazioni by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wheal Coates Tin Mine, from Chapel Porth by Floki's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lucca - Italy*


visitors by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shawsville, VA - US*


Downgrade @ Shawsville, VA by Darryl Rule, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Leaving Bainbridge Island by ferry boat. by John Bell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


activity in Berlin by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


city in the mist 01 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Autumn Wonders by Kapuschinsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amalfi - Italy*


holy beach by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Olaves - UK*


Destiny by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington - US*


Road by John Bell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Hamburg Port by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Palace of Culture and Science by SebaSL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
The National War Memorial, Ottawa by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Untitled by Sebastian Galarza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
364/365 Black and white street photography by Xiaole wy & JV William, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
Photo of the day by Joe Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hannover, Germany*
Hanging on. by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopje, Macedonia republic*
IV8Brunnenkinder by Maximilian von Lachner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Summerlee 1 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bettys bay - South Africa*


penguins going for a waddle by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Stairway To... by John Bell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fomapan 100 pro - Agfa Isolette I by Jan Turza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Labastide - France*


Jour 43 2N&B by Laurent VEYSSET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zwartberg Pass - Sotuh Africa*


the grass will be greener on the other side by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zagreb*


Kamenita vrata by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


zurich city life by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portofino - Italy*


Dipingere by Maurizio Longinotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia..... by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Red Arrows by David Walker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


3.842 meters ( in Explore) by Matthew Pilgrims, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Firenze (Italy) by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC by Tods Manggon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC Happy Labor day by Tods Manggon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


X by Pequeño Stalin., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petra - Jordan *


Petra by Philippe BAUVILLAIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petra - Jordan*


Le taxi attend les touristes by Philippe BAUVILLAIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC by Tods Manggon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mykonos - Greece*


Cyclads by Forest Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Al Brasha, Dubai by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zonza (Corsica), France*
La morte nel villaggio by Maurizio Longinotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lunéville en Lorraine, France*
Château de Lunéville en Lorraine by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5951 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
Atlantic Ocean Road by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Road to Vareid, Norway*
Road to Vareid by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great city*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Miami*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Central park*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rio*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful*









My shot


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Egipto*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great city*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castillo*









By traveller.net


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pequeña villa*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago*









By new herald


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Dark town by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Escena de la calle by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Mond über Istanbul by Marcus Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
LYON - STREET by AC FILMS corp., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Greece, Thessaloniki by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Downtown by Kevin Borres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
Executive mansion by Carlos A. Aviles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Seoul from Above by Patrick Vierthaler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dalian, China*
大连 2 by blake.thornberry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
26520006 by Wu-Fong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
ABU DHABI CITY by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
DSC_1439 by Photographer Wuchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
FFM_ by H.-D. Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panama city, Panama*
Cinta Costera - Panama City by Gustavo Ulloa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
Wilson Monochrome by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
Dallas Monochrome by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes by FishEye by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2016 Film_214 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
魔都外滩 by tao simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Águila bicéfala by Héctor Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
National Museum of Art, Osaka 　Artist＝César Pelli by minoru karamatsu（柄松稔）, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aveiro, Portugal*
Ancoradouro ao entardecer by Maria Luísa Araújo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bruges, Belgium*
... en el corazón de la ciudad ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cefalù (Sicily), Italy*
the View by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Carnevale Venezia by Zio Fester, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Adams/Wabash, Chicago, Illinois, USA by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Chestnut Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
FISHERMAN by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
R0004008.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Art Contre Jour by Gerry Walden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The messenger of hope by Mehdi Arrow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Munich, Germany*

Olympiapark - München by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

_MG_3144.jpg by stepdum, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ahrenshoop, Germany*

Die Bunker von Wustrow/ Ahrenshoop by Reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Empty church by Linda Schaffarczyk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mare De Deu Del Mont, Catalonia, Spain*

Besalu 2012 by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lastours, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

Les châteaux de Lastours by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sredets, Sofia, Sofiya-Grad, Bulgaria*

Eagle and lamps by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Leon&Szarlota by Cittavritti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Man of Stoer, Sutherland, Scotland*

Old Man of Stoer by Jonny Hirons, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montreal, Quebec, Canada*

Gamble by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont-Tremblant, Quebec, Canada*

The Crown Jewel by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pisa, Tuscany, Italy*

Campo dei Miracoli - Pisa by Aránzazu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Catacombs of Church of São Francisco, Porto, Portugal*

DSC_0437 by Ben Hanrahan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Rua da Conceiçao by JSCLee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Halensee, Berlin, Germany*

Kirche am Hohenzollernplatz by _LABEL_3, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Inner City, Vienna, Austria*

Un paseo en calesa by Idoia Eletxigerra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varazdin, Croatia*

Before fair (_MG_7800) by Branimir Cupar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pl. de Brouckere, Brussels, Capital Region of Brussels*

L'Hôtel de Ville, Grand Place, Bruxelles, Christmas 2016 by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ortsteil Mitte, Berlin, Germany*

U Maerkisches Museum by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ottawa, Ontario, Canada*

Flood Zone by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fivizzano, Tuscany, Italy*

Fivizzano, Lunigiana by Mattia Camellini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, Ile-de-France, France*

Galerie Colbert by RVBO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*


Arco di Costantino by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Capitol District, Richmond, Virginia*

Old City Hall, Richmond, VA by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Small Square Outside of Museu Arqueológico do Carmo by JSCLee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sredets, Sofia, Sofiya-Grad, Bulgaria*

An old man with Maxim by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leipzig, Germany*

Gasometer Leipzig Connewitz by Reinhard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ottawa, Ontario, Canada*

The Ghosts of Parliament Hill by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ulm, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*

Ulm (Deutschland) by Aránzazu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coimbra, Portugal*

Igreja de Santa Cruz, Coimbra by JSCLee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tiergarten, Berlin, Germany*

kt by _LABEL_3, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Capitol District, Richmond, Virginia*

Interior - Old City Hall, Richmond, VA by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fivizzano, Tuscany, Italy*

Fivizzano, Fortezza della Verrucola by Mattia Camellini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pierrefonds, Picardy, France*

Comme une gravure ancienne by RVBO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Piazza Navona by Angelo Babbaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sredets, Sofia, Sofiya-Grad, Bulgaria*

Alexander II by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old City, Jerusalem, Jerusalem*

Pilgrim by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto*

Piazza San Marco - Venezia by Aránzazu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Praça do Comércio water front by JSCLee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

Maymont Park, Richmond, Virginia
Maymont Mansion. Maymont Park, Richmond, VA by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* Emparejados ... couple * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vaud - Switzerland*


Plein feux sur le Vevey by Diegojack / Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


life under the sun by Mindaugas Buivydas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* Sin regla ni compás by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


signs of early monsoon... by Sunil Mehta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rivaz - Switzerland*


Château de Glérolles by Diegojack / Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


anatomy of the crowd by Mindaugas Buivydas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kraniche by h g, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Chapel V by DARKstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kirkland lake - Canada*


'Winter's Long Reach' by Michael Hill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Road to Row by Mark Littlejohn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kimmeridge - UK*


Clavell Tower by Ian Good, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


Javier Marín Sculpture I by Gustavo Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gasteiz - Spain*


Gasteiz. Hotel Hallway by Carlos Sobrino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Lake Crossing by Lisa Mardell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Concha - Spain*


* De nieve vírgen e intereses económicos ... of virgin snow and economic interests * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Stand Off by Mark Littlejohn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laussanne - Switzerland*


L'Elan by Diegojack / Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


stormy sea by Vassilis Tangoulis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Namibia*


Travel Photographer Of The Year 2015 - V by Marsel van Oosten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Buruz behera by Leire Goitia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oxford - UK*


#MyOxfordView Cold Feet by Tom Knowles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sibirischer Uhu by Marcus Pusch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Imprisonment by Waldo Perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P1030102 by Vincent Baudry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

You gone. by Jophyfoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ray by Jorge Torrado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Uzbekistan *


Explorers by Rich Byham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buckinghamshire - UK*


Stowe Gardens 9 by Simon heywood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*


* La pausa ... The pause * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great city*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Interesting*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Imponente*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great skyline*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Port*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*I do not know the place*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beatiful place*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago*









By blog movidagrafica.co


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moscú*









By blog movidagrafica.co


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Praga*









By blog movidagrafica.co


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shard,tower bridge Londres*









By blog movidagrafica.co


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sidney*









By blog movidagrafica.co


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tokyo*









By blog movidagrafica.co


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toronto*









By blog movidagrafica.co


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valencia*









By blog movidagrafica.co


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great palace*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Turkey*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
M E R L I O N by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Marsz Wolnosci - Warszawa 06/05/2017 by A.K Photographiti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
17drc0104 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Plaza del Carmen, Mexico City. December, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Tigre by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by Amador Pahim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro-RJ by João Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
NYC, NY. 2016 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pause à Belleville. Paris, juin 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Shared Resources by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Andy Vogel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta, Malta by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Résistances @ Molenbeek ¬ 20170605_1573 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Palm Jumeirah, Dubai by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lionsgate by SYNAPSTIC photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Great Falls, Virginia, United States*

Black Rocks And White Water by Jeff Rosenberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chernobyl - Ukraine*


Angel of Chernobyl by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


ferris-wheel by Faalma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*BUdapest*


Speed of light by Faalma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Todo no fue suficiente by Nilsa Aletse Gali, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arda river - Bulgaria*


Meander on Arda River in Rhodope Mountains - Bulgaria by Simeon Kiurkchiyski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Santa Maria de Montserrat by Simeon Kiurkchiyski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Fly and spin forever by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

By looking at the child by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Power Pylon Monster by Thomas Rothe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*California coast - US*


light by Andy Kennelly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nevestino - Bulgaria*


Kadin bridge - Nevestino village (Bulgaria) by Simeon Kiurkchiyski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20121031-TPR_3022-Bearbeitet.jpg by Thomas Rothe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagolino - Italy*


Blurred dreaming by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


The Basketball Boy -DSC_8256-3 by Tom Scholl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_4240 by Andrea Fucà, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ganzhou - China*


natural light by Mark Hobbs, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere*

black and white by Cuba Gallery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cold black and white afternoon*

Cold black and white afternoon by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The LA River*

The LA River - Black and White by Puckman2012, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere*

black and white by Cuba Gallery, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


20121126-TPR_3813.jpg by Thomas Rothe, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Unknown place*

black and white by Cuba Gallery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Chile*

Black and white city at night by Felipe Allendes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature's Black and White Art*

Nature's Black and White Art by Suresh V, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


Ombre et lumiere by BEN13008, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


O.Zoubek by Martin Martin, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salford Quays*

Black and white by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marrakesh*


Vendor in Jemaa El Fna by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


natural light by wo ge, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere*

black and white by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


Old bridge, Arizona by Fernando Rebollo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cityscape by Tong Long, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Altas miras by Luicabe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perugia - Italy*


Perugia-SAM_8406-1 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Versailles - France*


Nuit des Musées #Versailles #History #France #XVII #palace #BlackandWhite #Sony by Arvin salimian, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* The Rose Reading Room of NYPL*

black and white by Cuba Gallery, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Procida - Italy
*

Procida (2) by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aixerrota mill*

aixerrota mill in black and white by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bocairent - Spain*


La caricia de un suave amanecer B & N by Jose Antonio Bernat Bacete, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Metro*

Black and White, Black and White by Dave McLear, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Allee Dodauer Forst by ector des azevedo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bygone*

The Black and White Bygone #blackandwhite by shirley319, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Skidbrooke Church*

Skidbrooke Church Black and White by Dave Urquhart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venise*

Venise Black and White by photoserge.com, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Has he found him, or is he looking for him?*

Has he found him, or is he looking for him? by Chris D-S, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere*

ESCF5785.HS by DAVID60, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*person on a paddle board at the beach*

Bloke on a board by Kevin Towler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Old Royal Naval College, London*

Base by Glenn Driver, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gwynedd, Wales, UK*

Barmouth bridge, Gwynedd, Wales, UK. by Pictures of Wales, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mdina, Malta*

City Gate by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*

New York Botanical Gardens by Ken Bordfeld, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Birmingham, UK*

Tree of Life by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Untitled by Paolo Del Signore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chennai - India*

..... by Philippe Roland Wüst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, France*

Short visit in Avingon / France by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sredets, Sofia, Sofiya-Grad, Bulgaria*

Hey little boy, how are you? by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Rua Augusta by JSCLee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Capitol District, Richmond, Virginia*

Main Street Station, Richmond, VA - HDR by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio*

Roma, Piazza Navona by Mattia Camellini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

MILANO - Da Pzza Belgioioso verso Pzza Meda by Silvana Bottoni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ekkergem, Ghent, Oost-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

Saint Michael's Church, Ghent by Turnvater Janosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

Madrid Me gusta by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Elbphilharmonie, Hamburg, bw by Vo Hi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

SANTA JUSTA ELEVATOR (Elevador de Santa Justa), Lisbon by JSCLee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sesto, Tuscany, Italy*

Partigiano, Sesto Fiorentino by Mattia Camellini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wales, UK*

158823 at 15/35 by Pictures of Wales, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Malta*

Crossroad by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Birmingham, UK*

Bump by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Empty spaces by Paolo Del Signore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

Milano - Tra piazza Gae Aulenti e i giardini di Porta Nuova by Silvana Bottoni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Poland*

Warsaw by Fish Eye (Mokotów) by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leipzig Saxony, Germany*

The Truth - Bundesverwaltungsgericht Leipzig by Turnvater Janosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Halle am Fischmarkt, Hamburg by Vo Hi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, France*

Visiting Lyon, France by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sredets, Sofia, Sofiya-Grad, Bulgaria*

Lion by Vladimir Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

Atlantic Ocean, Porto by JSCLee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sesto Fiorentino, Italy*

Antonio Berti by Mattia Camellini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, France*

Short visit in Avingon / France by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gwynedd, Wales, UK*

Barmouth bridge, Gwynedd, Wales, UK. by Pictures of Wales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Millenium Bridge and Shard by Bernhard Sitzwohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Black & White by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sit in by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Central by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, France*
La maison des tanneurs à Strasbourg. by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda Castel in Black by Davide Marconcini, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Black and white Paris*

Black and white Paris by photoserge.com, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Musée d'Orsay*

Musée d'Orsay by photoserge.com, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere*

black and white by Cuba Gallery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catania,Sicilia*

black and white by Marco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salford Quays*

Black and white by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amsterdam*

Amsterdam in Black and White by Buster Brown, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amsterdam*

Amsterdam in Black and White by Buster Brown, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amsterdam*

Amsterdam in Black and White by Buster Brown, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amsterdam*

Amsterdam in Black and White by Buster Brown, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shooter -A set-up shot.*

Shooter by Buster Brown, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Black and white lighthouse, raffles marina*

Black and white lighthouse, raffles marina by Paul Cowell, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago River*

Chicago River in Black and White by Joey Lax-Salinas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere*

Fujifilm Finepix Z90 1st Week May 2017 black and white set1 pic59 by Frank G., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Competa*

pueblo blanco en blanco y negro by Remy Frank, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Forth Road Bridge Scotland*

Forth Road Bridge Scotland by Buster Brown, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cudillero*

nocturno en blanco y negro by Edu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de San Pedro*

En la plaza de San Pedro by Carlos Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature*

Sin título by veronica pintiado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madrid*

Madrid.blanco y negro by apoziki 2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paraguas*

blanco y negro paraguas by - miel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La vida en una mirada*

La Vida en una mirada (blanco y negro) by juan guillermo cabezas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chorrillos*

Chorrillos by Cristian Barra, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vestigio*










By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great city*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Comarca*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*River*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Comarca*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere port*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place*


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Comarca en invierno*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*White Cliffs*

白崖 by Tong Long, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Série noire Ou vont-ils? by franck mory, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punta Cana - Dominican Republic*


PASSER AU TRAVERS by HELENE BAUDART, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Buy American by Drake Toulouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


into the wild by 3-day-beard / 3-tage-bart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ho Chi Minh*


Saigon, season in the sun by Dzung Viet Le, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Race with the sunset by Saul G., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Perfect storm by Saul G., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Aveyron - France
*

vieilles pierres by HELENE BAUDART, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mulhouse - France*


L'homme de fer by Eric Voisard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niagara falls *


Spotlight on the Falls by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dover - UK*


Safe anchorage by Keith Bowden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Konstanz - Germany*


Untitled by Patrik Papes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto
*

Another time by Lanceflot Du Lac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


...thevisitors... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


abandon by sylvain pesquer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Untitled by Patrik Papes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


The Roland Column. Prague. Czechia. by Luis Castaneda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bukhara - Uzbekistan*


Bukhara, Uzbekistan. April 2017 by Dzmitryj Ukrainiec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Konstanz - Germany*


Ladybug in the rain by Patrik Papes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moreruela - Spain*


Cisterciense by Luicabe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

They are awake! by Ralf Schmeckel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

NP 1713 Duluth 12-14-1957 by rca55319, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*

towards the sun by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier du Gros-Caillou, Paris, Ile-de-France*

2016.06 - Paris, France by Lukasz Surowiecki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varaždin, Croatia*

Varaždin by L P, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rijeka, Croatia*

Islamic Center and Mosque, Rijeka by Tomislav Mavrovic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varaždin, Croatia*

Old City Varaždin Perspective by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fužine, Croatia*

Fužine by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burgos, Castille and Leon, Spain*

Una bicicleta... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Poland*

Warsaw, Old Town by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kariye, Istanbul, Turkey*

black and white / small steps big windows by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ciutat Vella, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain*

... inmortalizados ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Meet Leatherface by Ralf Schmeckel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

2014.08 - Budapest, Hungary by Lukasz Surowiecki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zrinjevac, Zagreb, Croatia*


Zrinjevac_Zagreb_Rolleiflex by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Zagrebarije by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Almagro, Madrid, Spain*

Ghosts... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, France*

Visiting Lyon, France by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dizdariye, Istanbul, Turkey*

life on the bridge by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Another dull day*

another dull day by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Višnjan, Croatia*

Višnjan by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varaždin, Croatia*

Korzo_Leica by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*My point of view*

My point of view by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Ronis by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A trip down the river Thames 
Watching the world go by from Westminster bridge*

A trip down the river Thames by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Via kamenita by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London life 
Black and white street life*

London life by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shore view 
Looking out from the beach*

Shore view by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seeing through the weather 
A rainy day in London*

Seeing through the weather by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maybe it's because I'm a Londoner 
A view of the Thames, and the buildings of London in the background*

Maybe it's because I'm a Londoner by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London eye 
Taking in the view from Westminster bridge*

London eye by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A day in black and white 
London street photography*

A day in black and white by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Looking in, but keep out... 
Looking into the graveyard*

Looking in, but keep out... by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere*

Black and white by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Looking over a wall*

Looking by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lost in graphite 
Surfers paddling their boards*

Lost in graphite by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flying high 
Getting away from it all...*

Flying high by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Already to go*

Already to go by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Turn back... 
Friend or foe!*

Turn back... by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Striving 
France 2011 .*

Striving by Guib_Did, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Friends Forever 
Paris 2011 .*

Friends Forever by Guib_Did, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Witness 
Paris , Eglise St.Gervais,St.Protais ,Sister passing by .
Winter 2010 .*

Witness by Guib_Did, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Des pigeons et des Hommes 
London ( 1970) silver gelatin Kodak Tri X .*

Des pigeons et des Hommes by Guib_Did, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*No Privacy 
Paris river Seine banks , winter 2010 .*

No Privacy by Guib_Did, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Balcony with view 
Paris !!*

Balcony with view by Guib_Did, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A dock in black and white.*

A Dock in Black and White by Michael Motoc, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
anti crowd by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsawie 3D by kévin brun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
20170617-105917-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CityMono by Guillermo Mora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Florencia Conzolino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Metrópolis by Escael Marrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Vemelho é movimento by Rafael Desh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Tour Bus on Broadway by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Adams/Wabash, Chicago, Illinois, USA by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Vinicius Tardelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Arc de Triomphe Paris,France 凱旋門，巴黎 by 侯健慕 James Hou., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Chevron by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Andy Vogel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
The Explosion - Breakwater bridge covered by strong waves in Valletta, Malta by Zoltan Gabor, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Noche en Blanco y Negro*

Noche en Blanco y Negro by Hugo Valle Perez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ajetreo en palacio*

Ajetreo en palacio- by jose, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia : beyond the gate ... - 10 by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio Episcopal Astorga desde la Catedral*

Palacio Episcopal Astorga desde la Catedral by GLAS-8, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenerife - Spain*


Playa Benijo Tenerife Spain by Amacord, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barcelone*

Barcelone en été #8 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inle lake - Myanmar*


Myanmar - Pêcheurs au soleil couchant sur le lac Inlé. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Building*

4L8A3278 by Ricardo Gomez A, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata - India*


Calcutta - Sous le tunnel près du marché aux fleurs. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa María de la Asunción 
Castro Urdiales, Cantabria*

Santa María de la Asunción by Julieta Portel, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oregon - US*


six geese by e christopher drake, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grand Canal*

Grand Canal by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia : Chiostro di Sant ' Apollonia - 16 by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vittoriano*

Il Vittoriano by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anacortes - US*


2014-08-13 Overseas Nikiski & San Juan Enterprise (02) (2048x1024) by -jon, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Temporal en Gijón*

Temporal en Gijón by Carlos Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tejados de Chinchón, Madrid 
On the roofs of Spain*

Tejados de Chinchón, Madrid by Caty, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


pavli fair - 2104 by ali tanrisever, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La plaza de la Catedral de Oviedo, reflejada en la fuente*

Reflejo by Carlos Cabrera, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonassola - Italy*


Wave powder by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torre Solaria in Milan, the tallest italian residential building.*

Torre Solaria (BW) by Filippo Bianchi, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ambanoro - Madagascar*


Madagascar - Nappes séchant sur la plage. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Schönbrunn, Wien*

Schönbrunn, Wien by Cèsar Enric, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


via San Massimo by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lisboa*

Sin título by Cèsar Enric, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P2770655aab by giovanni paolini, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lisboa*

Sin título by Cèsar Enric, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lisboa*

Sin título by Cèsar Enric, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Laos*


Tad Pha Suam Waterfall by khomson srisawasdi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia : Riva degli Schiavoni - 14 by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great shot*

Sin título by Cèsar Enric, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


" Bike Romance " by Mirela Momanu, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lisboa*

Sin título by Cèsar Enric, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great wall*

Sin título by Cèsar Enric, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huelva - Spain*


Huelva-166 by Carmen Abascal, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Molt bona!*

Sin título by Cèsar Enric, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place*

Sin título by Cèsar Enric, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balchik - Bulgaria*


" One Way Only " by Mirela Momanu by Mirela Momanu, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flowers*

Sin título by Cèsar Enric, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Emnes - Netherlands*


Low land = Big sky by Howard White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Konstanz - Germany*


Untitled by Patrik Papes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Happisburgh by Nathan Holmes ([url]www.photographybynathan.co.uk)[/url], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puglia - Italy*


Untitled by Patrik Papes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Riding across Vatican by Andrea Vianelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cova - Portugal*


should i stay or should i go ? by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Big Wheel b&w by Stephen Ballam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jupiter, FL - US*


Seagull training school - Jupiter, Florida by s0ulsurfing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dunguarie Castle - Ireland*



Dunguarie Castle. by Pantelis Moromalos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg *


Petersburg, which remains with you forever - Петербург, который остаётся с тобой навсегда by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan - Myanmar*


Bagan dream sunrise by marc reyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Modena - Italy*


Modena by mappett hz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dettifoss Waterfalls - Iceland*


Dettifoss Waterfalls. Iceland by Luis Castaneda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Robin Hood Bay*


Monochrome Mirror. by Dave Cappleman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


/ \ perspective / \ by mattia lepri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow*


DSC_8396 by Joe morris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Timeless. by Dave Cappleman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville*


Sevilla-3297 by DOUD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Covent Garden, London, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
_DSC0219-Edit by Dũng Huỳnh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Euston, London, England*

Cruciform Building by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, France*

Visiting Lyon, France by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

... A veces la realizar te juega malas pasadas ... (leer abajo) by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

MIM by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cadiz, Andalusia, Spain*

Castillo de San Sebastian, Cádiz, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varaždin, Croatia*

Non Sibi Soli Vivere... by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cinelândia, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Cinelandia by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reculver, England, United Kingdom*

Reculver Church by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Poland*

Warsaw, Old Town by Fish by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

... ahora no puedo, estoy currando ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varaždin, Croatia*

Follow the Street by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Los Remedios, Seville, Andalusia*

Pabellon Mudejar, Museo de Artes y Costumbres, Plaza America, Sevilla, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Outeiro / Church by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Đamija by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*

El Puente de Alcántara, Murallas y el Alcazar de Toledo, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Pão de Açúcar / Sugar Loaf by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toronto,Ontario*

Seeing the world in black and white by Madeleine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York City Manhattan*

New York City Manhattan black and white by Songquan Deng, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*View from Danube Tower, Vienna*

Danube city in black and white by No_Mosquito, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shieldfeld,Inglaterra*

Quayside Reflections in Black and White by Martin Bishop, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tynemouth, Inglaterra, Reino Unido*

King Edwards Bay Tynemouth (Black and White) by Martin Bishop, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bolam Lake 2014*

Bolam Lake 2014 by Martin Bishop, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tynemouth Longsands Black and White*

Tynemouth Longsands Black and White by Martin Bishop, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Heaton Cemetery Statue*

Heaton Cemetery Statue by Martin Bishop, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New Eastside, Chicago, Illinois*

La Salle Street by Res Ipsa Loquitur, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zenit TTL black and white*

Zenit TTL black and white by Taylor Stoker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flatiron Building black and white and colour*

Flatiron Building black and white and colour by Richard Enticknap, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*City by night in black and white 
Duisburg *

City by night in black and white by Michael Wieschke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Windows in Black and White*

Windows in Black and White by Dottie Hanshaw, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*And now in black and white*

And now in black and white by zwart-wit, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pittsburgh Architecture*

Pittsburgh Architecture by David Valencic, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong*

Launcher by fred min, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río de Janeiro, Río de Janeiro, Brasil*

Mosaic by Eduardo Fonseca Arraes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Penang, Malaysia*

T.W.I.N Part I by Sam Kranz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rolling Up, Rolling Down*

Rolling Up, Rolling Down by Michael Schuh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hever Castle B&W*

Hever Castle B&W by Grant Brodie Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Itineris inter caelum et terram : humana ratio. 
Appennino Toscoemiliano.*

Itineris inter caelum et terram : humana ratio. by Francesco Griselli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arcos, Iglesia de Santiago, Almería, Spain*

Arcos, Iglesia de Santiago, Almería, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Depuis la passerelle St Vincent à Lyon .*

DSCF2430affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bicycle love*

#rideordie #todayinathens #bicyclelove #train #athens #blackandwhite #blacknwhite_perfection #streetstyle #streetphotography #lindos #tasostsoukalasphotos #june #2017❤ by Tasos Tsoukalas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kapital*

Kapital by nicolas klein, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gardanne, Usine Altéo*

Gardanne, Usine Altéo by Francis Bellin, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
The Iconic by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
downtown by Sven Willkommen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Untitled by TheOneShot (Gunnar Marquardt), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2017-r19-e06-s01.jpg by grosson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Lines by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Elderly street vendor by Mario Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&w by karl_beeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
1R8A2050 by Johnny [Shakedown], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
rainy night Berlin by Frank Andree, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pão de Açúcar - Pan di Zucchero by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
NYCT - M57 Bus - Midtown, New York City, NY. by Tom Gao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barna by Lucía Smh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Untitled by mondobassa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pharmacie by sam.naylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
DF/Mexico by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
gondola sulle onde by Vito Paladini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Church in Victoria (Gozo), Malta*
Church in Victoria, Gozo by Steven Feather, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Rogier station 2 by Ruben Martherus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
JBR from the sea - Dubai by Pascal Carrion - Travel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bonaguil, France*
Defensive Towers Of Chateau De Bonaguil by Peter Greenway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge across the Danube by Andy Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
France by Yoann JEZEQUEL, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Royal Albert bridge (between Plymouth and Saltash), U.K.*
DSC_24189BW by Ronald Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Danang, Vietnam*
Tran Thi Ly Bridge, Da Nang by Artypixall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
People Of The Street by PJW *New Group* JOIN "Life, A New Perspective", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
On Woodward by Paul Ilechko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
Streets of San Antonio, Texas (Black and White) - 13 Nov 2016 by K. A., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cebu city, Philippines*
Delivery until 1AM by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut monochrome by G SM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yangon, Myanmar*
IMG_6448 by Khantz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Strings by Noam Garmiza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oran, Algeria*
Oran : ciel menaçant sur la mosquée du Pacha by Graffyc Foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Under Riverside Expressway and Brisbane City - 016cw by Davin Edridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
elwood-2619-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
IMG_7686 by Lorena González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Waterfront | May 2017 by Petrus Klopper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Dreams by Thelma Long, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Feeling Lost by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
powerplant mall of Makati city by Yusuke_SG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Untitled by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb by Ivan Peček, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Cat 32 by ARroWCoLT instagram: _arrowcolt_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
26052017-_DSF1881.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Greece*
Ruelle de Rhodes by Alfred Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Parada de coches by Antonio Urbano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Daily Life - Kota Kinabalu by Chot Touch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Untitled by Andrew Hung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Osaka Skyline by Luca Ceccarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shenzhen, China*
DXO_4379_DxO by Eric GENGOUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
HK by Night by Carl Mickleburgh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City - New York, USA by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
魔都外滩 by tao simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pozuelo de Alarcón, Spain*
Pozuelo de Alarcón by Jose Luis Lobo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paterna, Spain*
¡Que pasa! by Ignasi Corresa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
20170622-DSCF3836.jpg by Monty Montgomery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Skyline by Daniel McCauley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Busy Morning! by Mohammed Qamheya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La seine by axel.hounounou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Father and son by David Watts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

War & Peace by Alex Hesse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cafferata, Buenos Aires, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*

Río de luz en la tarde by e k, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

DSCF7861 by Goran Protic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Clermont, Iowa*

Class Dismissed by Jenny, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coedypaen, Wales, United Kingdom*

What ever floats your boat. by Roger (Reg) Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wijk, Maastricht, Limburg, Netherlands*

Hoeg Brögk by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dorset, England*

Untitled by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Keswick, Adelaide, South Australia*

Defying Gravity Is A Human Obsession 5 (Royal Adelaide Show '16) by Michelle Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Dos partes de la plaza by ana arias, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sarajevo, Federacija Bosne I Hercegovine*

20170427-0394-Edit by Chris Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*

Icy Flows by Jack Chauvel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Libinje, Velebit, Croatia*

Velebit by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grottammare, Italy*

Grottammare by marco arnesano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stubben-kwartier, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

Bruges by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Arc de triomphe de l'Étoile by Sébastien DEL GROSSO, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Joshua Tree National Park, California*

Desert walk by Ramin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Clouston, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Megaliths by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Olha quem vem / Tram by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cadiz, Andalusia, Spain*

Castillo de San Sebastian, Cádiz, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varaždin, Croatia*

Walking on the roofs by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Poland*

Warsaw Fish Eye by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

TŽF by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Essex, Connecticut, United States*

Steam Train by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castle square Oldenburg | Germany*

CASUAL MEETING by Alex Hesse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parque Chacabuco, Buenos Aires, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires*

Por aquí se te echó de menos by e k, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tecumseh, Nebraska*

Welcome to Tecumseh by Jenny, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Clydach, Wales*

Viaduct & Waterfall by Roger (Reg) Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Binbirdirek, Istanbul, Turkey*

Blue Mosque by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dorset, England*

Untitled by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Santa Maria by ana arias, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sarajevo, Federacija Bosne I Hercegovine*

20170427-0380-Edit by Chris Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salento, Italy*

uomo in bicicletta campi salentina by marco arnesano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Queensferry, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Bridging the Forth by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cadiz, Andalusia, Spain*

Campanario de la Catedral de Cádiz, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

piško by Roman Avdagić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown Hartford, Hartford, Connecticut*

Saukiog Warrior by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Concerned by Alex Hesse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


waiting for the client by e christopher drake, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice by Michael Adedokun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hout Bay - South Africa*


_DSC2401 Hout Bay - Www.picturesofsouthafrica.WordPress.com by Jagpot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


communion (Explored) by e christopher drake, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Scotland July 2011 5 by Jagpot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


6583 by Jagpot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Sospesi by Marco Damilano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Andrushevka - Ukraine*


St. Antony of Padua church by Serhiy Sereda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Aspettando il tramonto by Marco Damilano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Begegnung in Berlin by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Rifugio e Paura by Marco Damilano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campi Flegrei - Italy*


Nel mezzo dei campi ardenti by Diego Menna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC3864 CK by Jagpot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by fiona Louise Larkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Inception by Rupert Vandervell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Flight of the pigeon... by MASSILIA MC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Another view over Singapore in B&W. by Neil Fifer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Sunday service by Chris Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Street beauty by El Fotografero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Photo-shoot by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*good luck :- ) b&w*

good luck :- ) b&w by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stairs B&W*

Stairs B&W by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*church in b&w*

church in b&w by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The man behind the window b&w*

The man behind the window b&w by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Small lighthouse*

Small lighthouse by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Auf schmalem Pfad... B&W*

Auf schmalem Pfad... B&W by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hochsitz am Abend*

B&W by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*the man and his cell phone B&W*

the man and his cell phone B&W by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*From bright to dark b&w*

From bright to dark b&w by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*breathe deeply b&w 
procession in Rome*

breathe deeply b&w by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nature viewing b&w*

Nature viewing b&w by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vatican Museums B&W 
looking down*

Vatican Museums B&W by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tsukiji market by Assy2015, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament, Ottawa by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adana, Turkey*
Demirköprü / Iron Bridge - The bridge was constructed by Germany in 1912 by Mustafa Karaoglu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tulsa (Oklahoma), U.S.A.*
from one boom to another bust by michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Sunrise above Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Pavel Conka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Verona, Italy*
Piazza Erbe, Verona by Zoe Bowden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
The end result by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Saffie by Arne Kuilman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gries - Austria*


On the hill above the hut 03 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city*


Watching Over The People... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Majengo - Kenya
*

Cou(p) monté (Explore) by Michel Groleau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Frank's Roof... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria coast - Australia*


Falaise en bord de mer by Michel Groleau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin Ghost by elisachris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges - Belgium*


Bruges - No street life at noon ... by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le bateau ivre by Michel Groleau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia
*

Surfs Up Tonight by EMERALD IMAGING, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Quebec - Canada*


Pain de sucre... by Jacinthe C. (...new start...), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa - Canada*


In Remembrance by James Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lviv - Ukraine*


2016. Lviv. Ukraine by Iurii Bakhmat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Damme - Belgium*


Regard de Lumière by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sintra - Portugal*


The initiation by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Power Ball by Robbie McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puy Richard - France*


Every dog has its day by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Where once was light... by abruptIy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La noche de Jack el destripador by Mikel Martinez de Osaba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznan - Poland*


Untitled by Florian Doroszkiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Foggy Amsterdam Bridge by Cybergabi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Say hi to Mahatma Gandhi in San Francisco by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eagle - US*


Into the Clouds II by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Aftermath over the city by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris - Solferino - untitled by Vincent Anderlucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Svalbard – Norway
*

Svalbard by janter2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice *


antico moderno by conteluigi66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


They come in peace by Hughes Léglise-Bataille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges – Belgium*


Brügge | Sint-Janshospitaal by Franz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palo Alto - US*


Stanford night with palm trees by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra - India*


High Contrast Taj by Nimit Nigam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Serenity by Max, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sukhothai (1 of 1) by Tongchana Hongcharoen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ukraine
*

Castle bridge, study 1 :: Dark Light series by Vlad Nevynny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Springfield, OR - US*


Shadows in the night by JSB PHOTOGRAPHS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Cupertino, CA - US


Mental levitation by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna
*

Woman in prayer (detail) by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Irrawaddy river - Myanmar*


irrawaddy - Birmanie by © Alexis Rangaux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


moma 020 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inle lake - Myanmar*


Inle Lake - Myanmar by © Alexis Rangaux, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amsterdam in Black and White*

Amsterdam in Black and White by Buster Brown, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bank of America Plaza, 101 East Kennedy Boulevard, Tampa, Florida, U.S.A. *

Bank of America Plaza, 101 East Kennedy Boulevard, Tampa, Florida, U.S.A. / Architects: HKS, Inc., Odell Associates / Built: 1986 / Height: 175.87 m (577.0 ft) /Floors: 42 / Architectural style: Modernism by jorge molina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*HELSINKI IS LONESOME*

HELSINKI IS LONESOME by Daniel Tim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sebring, Florida, Estados Unidos*

City of Sebring Fire Department Central Station, 301 N Mango Street, Sebring, Florida, USA / Designed by: William Heim / Built: 1927 / Renovated: 2004-2010 / Floors: 2 / Architectural Style: Art Deco by jorge molina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Street*

The Street by Joe Beck, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Budapest, I.ker. 2017 by Mihaly Ivany, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Parque Villarino by victor san, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greytown, Wellington, New Zealand*

Chambers by radspix, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gard, France*

Caisse à savon 1/2 by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kościan County, Poland*

Baroque palace famiy Chłapowscy, located in Turwia, in the Kościan municipality. by dr No. Adam Nowak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gemeinde Helgoland, Schleswig-Holstein, Germany*

Eurasian Oystercatcher by Thomas Frejek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ortygia, Syracuse, Sicily*

Ortigia - lungomare by Salvatore Filippone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Malo, Brittany, France*

- by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

*Proportion* by Manita Goh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grimsel Hospiz, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*

REGA in action: Turn around (2/2) by jaeschol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg-Mitte, Hamburg, Germany*

Knapp daneben und 100 Jahre zu spät by Torsten Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Nederland*

Segway meeting ~ Amsterdam by Erik vd Linden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mount Kidd, Alberta, Canada*

Mount Kidd Mono by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brighton, England*

Brighton pier by Mark Candlin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grand Teton National Park, Wyoming*

Morning Drama by Flint Roads, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sacramento, California*

george jetson by Robert Couse-Baker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montmorency - Canada*


Chute Montmorency by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


. by Glyn Brownson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nice - France*


in the mist by Gabor Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Photographers by ♥siebe ©, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nice*


lost by Gabor Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Escorial - Spain*


Camino al Escorial by Pedro Mesonero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Indonesia*


Indonesien - Yogyakarta, Taman Sari by Alexander Ess, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the skyscrapers between the dew spider by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the evening parachute by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


"Mono Beach", Netherlands by Chris van Kan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flaming gorge, UT - US*


Flaming Gorge, Utah by Alex Kravtsov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blount - US*


Foggy Sunrise on Foothills Parkway by dfikar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Fountain with balls ........... Camerlata Como .... by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna *


City Hall Vienna by Michael Dittrich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Treviso - Italy*


Light... by Nicola Cocco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Going to work by Stan Smucker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Badlands, NM - US*


Bisti Badlands, New Mexico by Alex Kravtsov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Morbihan - France*


Belle ile en mer , aiguille de port coton by xavier Legall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague 2016 by André Behrmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


Myanmar Revisited: Where the streets have no name 16 by YONG WANG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Speaking into the phone by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Christine Valenzuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Digamos que hablo de Madrid by Passqual, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
UNICEF by Ingemar Ljungdahl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Downtown by Erik Putrycz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
The Flight @Christ the Redeemer , Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan Bridge by Iam Burn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
L1040457.DNG by françoise nayroles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Charing Cross Road, London by johndouglassgoring2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Equestrian statue of Bartolomeo Colleoni, Campo Santi Giovanni e Paolo, Castello, Venice by bobbex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Over there. by Sofia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Résistances @ Molenbeek ¬ 20170605_1741 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Beyond Space. Beyond Time by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perugia, Umbria, Italy*

Perugia-SAM_8436-1 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Barbican Triangle by Hector Izquierdo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

She's lost contol by Christophe Staelens, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Russia*

IMG_20170604_125159 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segovia, Spain*

Sombras milenarias (Explore) by Lydia G.., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

In solitude he couldn't deal with his own existence by Darkman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Holy Walls by Vince LWS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


This is my Rome by Daniele Salutari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


man with umbrella by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Sunset by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


The underworld by Carlos Andrés Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baltic Sea*


Good morning Baltic Sea! by Gerold Schölzel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palma de Mallorca - Spain*


NEFERTITI by M.G.N. - Marcel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stonington - US*


Sunday at the beach / Dimanche a la plage by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chenonceauz - France*


Evening light by christian GRELARD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Koruna House 1 by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Beach weekly by Suzon Abu Zafor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Table - France*


La Table - France(Savoie) by christian GRELARD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Palais Lucerna Prague by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC GARMENT DISTRICT by Parallel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Walking #3 by Adrien Zograffi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alicante - Spain*


Si los castillos hablaran - If the castles speak by Julián Pastor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


tube dancer by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Sussex - UK*


Low Tide at Beachy Head by Floki's Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Between Sun and Clouds / Entre Nuages et Soleil by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lerbrekk - Norway*


The final resting place by Tommy Høyland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo - Spain*


22:39 en el Teatro Campoamor by Marco Evangelisti Crespo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Fisherman Thailand by Stan Smucker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Canova by Gianluca Golino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Urban forest by Thomas Tassy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Francesco MEDDA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


The dreamers by Elisabetta Dalolio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong bay*


P6211746 by bessonlee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_1070929 by André Behrmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morlaix - France*


La bretonne de la Manu. Morlaix 2014 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milano Piazza Duomo by francesco De Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore Night by David Teo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Mahanakorn Vs Baiyok Tower 2 1st and 2nd Hightest Building in Bangkok by Bottamalin Zaelow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC8061 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Post Office by Jack Heald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholms slott by Carina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Battle Sky. by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Downtown Sydney by Yapham2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Downtown by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Vinicius Tardelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Opportunity by Brian Price, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi - India*


Witnesse by Ashok Saravanan .Ay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


ChateauLaCoste5 by Jean Marc FERRIE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P1500630 by jean-elias pech, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angkor - Cambodia*


inside the temple #2 by wianphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mandalay - Myanmar*


Uben Bridge, Mandalay Myanmar by Keeratikarn Wantanorm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Almost there ... by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


IR photography by Keeratikarn Wantanorm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Boulevard by Thomas_H_photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milwaukee - US*


Dubitativo / Doubtful by Ximo Rosell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Colorado - US*


Moon light by Andrey Krasko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Un-Bar-con-encanto-(Barcelona) by lombartBCN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec city*


Fontaine de Tourny /Fountain of Tourny (1) by CTfoto2013, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Temporal-Llevant-Gregal-3-(Barcelona) by lombartBCN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


Laboral, Ciudad de la Cultura, Gijón by Ximo Rosell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belfast*


DSCF4681 by Lucie Chenet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mykonos - Greece*


Cyclads by Forest Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Frederiksborg Slot by Allan Engelbrecht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Torre Serna, Malaga, Andalusia, Spain*

Edificio Multiple de Servicios Municipales, Ayuntamiento de Málaga, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Luberon - France*


l'église d'Oppède le Vieux (Lubéron) by arnaud valentin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Botafogo by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kazan, Russia*

DSC03164 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam by Julian David Escobar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*City of Edinburgh, Scotland, United Kingdom*

calm by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


COMPETICION DE SALTO ..(con humano encima). JUMPING COMPETITION ..( with human above) by jose luis mur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown Brooklyn, New York, New York*

The Brooklyn Gathering by Fredrick March (Tog), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

IMG_5484-2 copia by Isabel Perez Marin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dream World by Wicaksono Trian Islami, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*

nun by Dado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Sint Anthoniesluis, Nieuwmarkt en Lastage, Amsterdam by Mihael Grmek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam-2 by Albyn Davis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Qasr Farafra, El Wadi El Gedeed, Egypt*

White Desert, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agabat valley - Egypt*


Agabat valley, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


DSCF2095affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Ent in the mist, Sa Pa, Vietnam by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tazacorte - Spain
*

La Palma-162 by José Manuel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairo*


Mosque of Muhammad Ali, Cairo, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Phantastische Nacht ,Φανταστικη Νυχτα by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Spain
*

catedral de león by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wat Xieng Thong - Laos*


Wat Xieng Thong (Temple of the Golden City), Luang Prabang, Laos by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sintra - Portugal*


Sintra, Portugal. by Vera Villadóniga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Split, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zurich, Canton of Zurich, Switzerland*

Zurich Tram by Andy Kobel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Opatija, Croatia*

Harbour of Opatija, Croatia by Daniel Brunner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Mihovljanska by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Bulto, Malaga, Andalusia, Spain*

La Catedral de la Encarnación, Málaga, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Urca by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jesenice, Slovenia*

April snow! by Mihael Grmek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bern, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*

The capital of Switzerland Bern by Andy Kobel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*

Harbour of Rovinj, Croatia by Daniel Brunner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris under Water*

Paris under Water - June 2016 by Marian Lemke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, Matice Hrvatske by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*


Calle del Arco de Palacio, Catedral, Toledo, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


Lurd - Kip Okrunjene Gospe by Djole Novi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yeni, Gaziantep, Turkey*

Gaziantep by Andy Kobel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Umag, Istarska, Croatia*

The Bay of Umag, Croatia by Daniel Brunner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Cruz, Seville, Andalusia, Spain*

Campanario de la Giralda, Catedral de Sevilla, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Tunel by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bled, Slovenia*

Steam Train, Bled, Slovenia by Mihael Grmek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Solin, Croatia*

Basilica Gospe Solin Croatia by Andy Kobel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pula, Istarska, Croatia*

Amphitheatre Pula, Croatia. by Daniel Brunner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


Lurd grad by Djole Novi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gouvieux, Picardy, France*

She hears. #jeannedarc #black #white #blackandwhite #sculpture #chapu #chantilly #bw_lover #minimal #leica #bigkids #quiet #photoftheday #nofilter by David Werbrouck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paszto, Nograd, Hungary*

2017.03.11. Pásztó by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

Vienna street scene by Dennis Herzog, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tampere/Finland*

Dark City by Seal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Halberstadt, Germany*

Radfahrer by Elmar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Red Hat*

Red Hat by niKo SnOOze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Muharraq, Bahrain*

Fish by Faris Algosaibi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Keadby, England, United Kingdom*

Keadby bridge by g smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Potsdamer Platz by Karsten Lützen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Corbara, Corsica, France*

Lungo la strada degli artigiani by Maurizio Longinotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baden, Lower Austria, Austria*

Kurpark Baden (2) by Christoph Mölzer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*

Catedral Primada de Toledo, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Louis, Missouri*

Gateway Arch, St. Louis by Dennis Herzog, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Niagra Falls*

Niagra Falls by Seal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colosseum, Italy*

L1067948 by Faris Algosaibi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central Orbital Trading Park, Kingston upon Hull City, England*

The mast by g smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Moltkebrücke by Karsten Lützen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baden, Lower Austria, Austria*

Kurpark Baden (3) by Christoph Mölzer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Cruz, Seville, Andalusia, Spain*

Puerta de San Cristobal o Puerta del Principe, Catedral de Sevilla, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beirut/Lebanon*

Harbour by Seal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Tanzania*

Untitled by Faris Algosaibi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dusseldorf, Germany*
Beeindruckende Archiektur by Jennifer Rapatzki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Classic New York by erichudson78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Uniformity by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Waterfront Cape Town by Hans-B. Sickler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
evening light by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Airoli (Navi Mumbai), India*
Airoli, Navi Mumbai, India by xtacion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Lamborghini by G SM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galway, Ireland*
Galway. by Manuel Vicioso Usero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Stairway by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Bridged by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
DSCF1202_01 by meicw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
IMG_7290 by Lorena González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Pattullo II (B&W) by Grisly Atoms, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Gay Pride Parade 1991 by David Schulman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cagliari (Sardinia), Italy*
IMG_0837.jpg by Jon Clay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
An Average Day in Bucharest by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Jakarta Skyline in B+W by Fenchel & Janisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Na nešto me sjeća taj grad by Dunja0712, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Rittenhouse Square at Walnut Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
THE VILLAGE restaurant by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dubai*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Business Bay Area - Black and White by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nieve sobre silla*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - La traversée by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Navidad,dulce navidad*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Une île entre le ciel et l'eau by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gran puente*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montañas*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hermosa villa*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great place*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gran China*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Paraiso*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Río de Janeiro*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Molino*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Citadinos*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*India*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Egipto*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*En la playa*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Opera house in reykjavic by kewlscrn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Emir’s Ambition by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentore - Cristo Redentor by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
#cityhall #Philadelphia #philly by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barri Gòtic (Barcelona) by Jordi Batet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Tram by Jonathan Poston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Le rêveur by Patrice Le, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
170617_Londres_33136 by Patrick MERLAY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Found a place for drinks by Jabiz Raisdana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
The power of writing by Jan Gäbler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles Saint Gery en guinguette by Jean Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSCF7361 - mar 01 2017 by Radoslav Malenovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
AI1A4338 by arcaswiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
Liege Guillemins front by Stijn Daniels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Untitled by Claudio Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
View from the Peace Tower of the East Block, Parliament, Ottawa by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergen, Norway*
Shades by Anne Worner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
From The Room by Sean Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kobe, Japan*
Route 43 by y uzen （犬も歩けば…）, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ufa, Russia*
--- by andrew k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Las Vegas-13.jpg by Rick Rebb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galveston (Texas), U.S.A.*
Approaching Galveston by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Antwerp Railway Station by The Dutch Crow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Helsinki, Finland*
fishmonger by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Buildings - Belgrade in Black&White by Davide Cassarino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
重庆 down under by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Cityscape by tomwoodsphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
IMG_7437 by Lorena González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Waterfront - Canada by Julien Schroder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tiny Tokyo by Kim Yokota, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
grad003_dap_211014 by Davor Puklavec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
L1001147 4star_CR_mini by Angelo Del Russo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
LYON - STREET by AC FILMS corp., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno (Crete), Greece*
Rethymnon Sea Front Opportunity B&W by ir0ny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Anfang & Ende by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Avenida São João - São Paulo - Brasil by Flávio Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Stand still by leadin2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
The Playground of the Rich and Famous by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
waterfront by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by Matt Broad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
La puerta del Sol by night - Madrid by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
Walkway by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
愛河單車道/My bike by JACK TSAI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bologna, Italy*
Bologna by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Craiova, Romania*
Blind Thunder by Marcel Ionescu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bari, Italy*
Bari, lungomare verso sud by Luigi Corvaglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Tribune by Dan Constien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philly Pride Parade, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha, Qatar by Toby Forage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On the beach - Marina Beach, Dubai, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Hôtel de ville by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
R0003101.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*

Puerta de Bisagra, Toledo, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

'you will hear me.............' by Seal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saudi Arabia*

Corniche Mosque by Faris Algosaibi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central Orbital Trading Park, Kingston upon Hull City, England*

The Deep by g smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

City of Split - Cathedral of Saint Domnius in Diocletian Palace by Fjodor M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Supetar, island of Brač, Croatia*

Supetar by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gwynedd, Wales, United Kingdom*

Snowdonia by Max Gor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


Lurd grad by Djole Novi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


City of Split - Peristyle by Fjodor M., on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*

HK-7 by 林 盟雄, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cirencester, England, United Kingdom*

Silver Street by g smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, Illinois*


Chicago. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney Central, Sydney, New South Wales*

Circular Quay by Max Gor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Macau, China*

澳門紅街市 by 林 盟雄, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England, United Kingdom*

Take this gift of love... by Hans Heigenhauser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Graaff-Reinet, South Africa*

Graaff-Reinet Valley Of Desolation 16.jpg by Thomas Weisshaar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Botesdale, England, United Kingdom*

Abandoned Water Tower by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt, Germany*

The Wave by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Mostar, Federacija Bosne I Hercegovine, Bosnia and Herzegovina*

'As Mostar sleeps' (see description) by Peter Miles , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Downtown by Kevin Borres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
black dog? by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2a7_DSC1953 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The beginning of. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Selfie-18082016 by Fabrizio Spica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Duck and cover by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
centro de são paulo by Luis Scazufca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge by Iam Burn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by Camilla Nystrand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Don't Forget The Smile ! by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Arsenale, Venice (17)-2 by bobbex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sitting by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Media City by nikko shashinka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Venice


Long After by Rilind Hoxha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


Up or down? 2013-06-21 134357 by AnZanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt St Mitchel - France*


Mont Saint Michel 2012-08-16 093405 [Explore 17 Jan 2013] by AnZanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


Please wait to be seated by Bubba_NZ [OFFLINE], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*LImavady - UK*


Celtic God of the Sea by David Kirkpatrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stamford*


come back tomorrow by Matthew Hampshire, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa*


Stair-s-s-s 2013-03-29 161608 BW square by AnZanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


Local Downpour by Stefan Elf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duisburg - Germany*


Tiger & Turtle - Magic Mountain by Marcel Büttner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


Newcastle2014-39.jpg by Michael Corrigan - Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm *


Local train and carrousel in Stockholm, Sweden 22/6 2013. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Luke, I'm your father - London, the Gherkin 2013-09-04 093401 by AnZanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Laurent du Var - France*


Hard wind in Saint Laurent du Var, France 5/3 2016. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minneapolis - US*


Ghostly Connections by Emmanuel Canaan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Covadonga - Spain*


Covadonga, Asturias by WilsonAxpe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


sans rbg by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Dave Escapes! (view large) by The Naked Ape, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chichen Itza - Mexico*


Chichén Itzá MEX - Iglesia west side 02 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York City USA - American Museum of Natural History - Milstein Hall of Advanced Mammals - Mammut americanum 04 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


on fire by d.teil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antibes - France*


At Cap d'Antibes, France 5/11 2102 by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*OLd Guatemala city*


La Antigua GCA - Vulcano Agua 02 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Stockholm, Sweden 16/2 2012. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dark Assembly by Fly bye!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Not possible in Sjöstaden Stockholm, Sweden 3/9 2011) by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Moscow - St Basel's Cathedral by Peter Franc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Sun Sets On Marx and Engels by Lemuel Chanyungco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


InVertigo by Steve Passlow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vik - Iceland*


Trapped by S A F 1 PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villefrance - France*


Cruiser in Villefrance, France 6/11 2010. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Turin black dense (1 of 1) by António Sanmarful (沈進福), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sevilee - Spain*


landing by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

JACOB | Jákob by Krisztián Bregó, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waterloo, London*

Incoming train by Daniel Stocker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kew, London, England*

Sunday Morning Snake Bash by John Phillips, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

The green boat by Anna Schwensen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Somerset, England*

Ashton Windmill by Martin Grant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schwabing, Munich, Bavaria, Germany*

Der Schattenmann by Max Medl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boulogne-sur-Mer, France*

Beach Fun by Marcel Van Engen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Calton-1 by derek lamb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*France*

L’Escalette by ali Dockwood, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, France*

Confluence by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


ville fantome by claudine lauzon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Tranebergsbron (Stockholm) by Fredrik Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hallett Cove in Adelaide, South Australia*

Hallett Cove Boardwalk by David Munro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto di Santa Lucia, Naples, Campania*

living organism by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Next departure: Future by Jens Haggren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

79 by Lorenzo Verderosa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Calm and friendly by Sonia Baumel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ayutthaya, Thailand*

Ayutthaya by Mark Co, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bromarv, Padwa, Finland*

Bromarv Padva Finland by Henri Vilmunen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central Business District, Cincinnati, Ohio*

John A. Roebling Suspension Bridge (BW) by David Griggs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scarborough, North Yorkshire*

Off to the seaside by inspiring.images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
4_DSC6258 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico by f_du, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The watchbird by Jeroen de Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Apartment life by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
TurbanUp 2017 by Angad Singh Khalsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
A rainy day in Rio by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
High Line Over Hudson Yards by Iam Burn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Métro. Paris, juin2017. by J-Denis Hamilcaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Dockhead Wharf by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Michael Adedokun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Forti Sant' Anġl by Red Cathedral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Standard Chartered by LM TP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Pairlament at night by András Dömök, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Glendalough, Ireland*

The Clearing, Glendalough by Denise Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zanzibar, Zanzibar West, Tanzania*

Petit matin à Zanzibar by Michel Groleau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Palace Courtyard by WheresBusyB, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*donkey*

Overwatch by Adam Meek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Giza, Egypt*

walter_rothwell_photography_8238 by Walter Rothwell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

Hard Hats At Work on The High Line by Xenotar28, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Conan - UK*


the church passage by John Mac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Western Montana - US*


Monochrome Fog by Harry Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


North Porch Vault of St Mary Redcliffe by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


20161014-IMGP0359-Edit by Douglas Jarvis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Buenos Aires, Argentina by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Braga - Portugal*


Escalinata Bon Jesus by Chema de Saa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Untitled by Ashley Diener, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guimaraes - Portugal*


Guimaraes. Portugal by Chema de Saa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade *


Summer Rain / Belgrade in Black&White by Davide Cassarino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Wave - US*


The Wave, Utah-Arizona Border by Alex Kravtsov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Busker in Paris by Daniele Pigna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Boston Aerial to the North by Dane Cronin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lady with umbrella in winter II by thomas.flickr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Progression by Skip Moore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Behind by Louis PERPERE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo - Italy*


Testa by giuseppe contino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Behind You! by Michael Summers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuwait*


Kuwait Towers by Dimuth Perera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen - Norway*


Bergen city, Norway by Morten Tellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Minnesota - US*


Behind the bleechers by Kimberley Britt Saros, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*urban reflections*

urban reflections by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Alien by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The morning was cold and rainy, but when the sun came through the clouds, he was suddenly magically beautiful.*

first sunbeams / erste Sonnenstrahlen by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*last minute gifts ?*

last minute gifts ? by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


⚪⚫ by jesus rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Café and history*

Café and history by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*waiting for the tide - 
arm in arm with the arts*

waiting for the tide - by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Écume by martin menard, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*procession in a small town on the Mediterranean - beautiful tradition*

procession in a small town on the Mediterranean - beautiful tradition by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*beauty and the beast*

beauty and the beast II by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*black and white*

black and white by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*black and white*

black and white II by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*black and white*

black and white III by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*black and white*

black and white IV by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*cathedral*

cathedral by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*end of the sailing trip*

end of the sailing trip by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*tunnel*

tunnel by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Audicup2011bw*

Audicup2011bw by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay by Arif Nur Rokhman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Mahanakorn Vs Baiyok Tower 2 1st and 2nd Hightest Building in Bangkok by Bottamalin Zaelow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2_DSC9617 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
March by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by henk sikkenga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Luz y sombras by Mari Carmen Carabias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
skyline by balázs°, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo Skyline Mono.jpg by Hugh Rawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
URB (61).jpg by Moldura Minuto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
city lights - skyline New York by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
165bw by kapitalist63, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Wimbledon, London, UK, 2017 © Chan Mya Soe by Chan Mya Soe | www.chanmyasoe.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Across the canal by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta | Václav Havel ❤ by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Marina's flow and the happy girls by Jorge Carmo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Central by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis museum (Athens), Greece*
Lines by mutos21, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Landshut, Germany*

Landshut by Desire Wu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*

Catedral Primada de Toledo, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brocklesby, England, United Kingdom*

Newsham Bridge by g smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Grad Zagreb, Croatia*

Misty morning by Fjodor M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moabit, Berlin, Germany*

Bundeskanzleramt by Max Gor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*

HK-25 by 林 盟雄, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Red Barns, England, United Kingdom*

Bamburgh Castle mono by Hans Heigenhauser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kimberley, South Africa*

Kimberley Belgravia Historic Walk 46.jpg by Thomas Weisshaar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Hessler, Gelsenkirchen, North Rhine-Westphalia*

Aus dem Ruhrgebiet by S W, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Procida, Campania, Italy*

almost midsummer by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

statueGrey by derek lamb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Inner City, Vienna, Austria*

preparation for the Life Ball Vienna 2017 by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yorkshire, England*

Viaduct in fog by WheresBusyB, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

Carcassonne by Michel Groleau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Port Isaac, England, United Kingdom*

Port Isaac by g3rb&, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Obernai, Alsace, France*

Le temps d'une formation by Pascal. Lechaudel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vigo, Galicia, Spain*

Faro de Cíes by Antonio L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Louvre, détail by IneZeSky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baeza, Andalusia, Spain*


Antigua Universidad y Arco del Barbudo, Baeza, Jaén, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*


Čakovec, stara apoteka by Djole Novi, on Flickr​


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*reflection*

reflection by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Lincolnshire, England, United Kingdom*

Brocklesby station by g smith, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*man reading newspaper 
in another world - that is the headline*

man reading newspaper by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Grad Zagreb, Croatia*

Zagreb, my town - The Art Pavilion by Fjodor M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moabit, Berlin, Germany*

Berlin Street Photography by Max Gor, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*closed*

closed by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

170215-3 by 林 盟雄, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*early morning sun*

early morning sun by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*walk on a foggy day*

walk on a foggy day by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castleton, England, United Kingdom*

Castleton, Peak District by Hans Heigenhauser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dortmund, Germany*

Die Stadt 017 by S W, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tropea, Italy*

dignity by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris *

Paris by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hakusan 1 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*

Les dessous d'une autoroute by Michel Groleau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Benoordenhoutsche Vaard, The Hague, South Holland*

Den Haag Centraal by g3rb&, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Numbers*

numbers by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varney, Lorraine, France*

Avec les pieds dans l'eau by Pascal. Lechaudel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lionsgate by SYNAPSTIC photography, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*very old door handle*

very old door handle by matwolf, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rekalde, Basque Country, Spain*

Arteaga by Antonio L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*

Iglesia del Monasterio de San Juan de los Reyes, Toledo, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Brocklesby Park, England, United Kingdom*

Bricks by g smith, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore, marina in black and white.*

Singapore, marina in black and white. by Patrick Rooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Night in Black and White*

Night in Black and White by Oliver Hamlin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great picture*

Flatiron - black and white by Craig, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zenit TTL black and white*

Zenit TTL black and white by Taylor Stoker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*City at nite black and white study*

City at nite black and white study by David Yu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Morning Skyline in Black and White*

Morning Skyline in Black and White by Bob Segal, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Vittel, France*
MrMyZ-8701.jpg by Rémy Bochu, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dangerous*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*People*

Sin título by Gints Dandens, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tower Bridge*

Tower Bridge by CHRIS GIBSON, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful city*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hermosa en todos sus ángulos*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hermoso puente*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*saigon*

saigon by wolfgang josten, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belleza italiana*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Métro parisien. 
Paris.Juillet, 2017*

Métro parisien. by J-Denis Hamilcaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*River Thames, Hammersmith, London, July 2017*

River Thames, Hammersmith, London, July 2017 by Richard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hermoso puerto*









By imagenes.4ever.eu


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Perugia*

Perugia-SAM_1943-1 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Perugia*

Perugia-SAM_8358-1 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madrid - Junio 2008*

Urb08 D200_395 by c a r a p i e s, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Collyhurst, Manchester, Inglaterra*

Manchester 062 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lined Up 
Berlin, Lichtenberg Station*

Lined Up by Uwe C. Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seven to Two 
Frankfurt Central Station*

Seven to Two by Uwe C. Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Campo de Las Naciones, Madrid, Madrid*

Urb13 X100_143 by c a r a p i e s, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pont rue de Crimée*

Pont rue de Crimée_DSC4334-Modifier.jpg by franck mory, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playing like Miles... 
Stalingrad
Paris | 2016*

Playing like Miles... by nicolas ferrand simonnot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mujeres En La Ciudad XII / Women In The City XII 
Pasaje Pirámide / Pirámide Passage*

Mujeres En La Ciudad XII / Women In The City XII by Natan Salinas R., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*untitled*

untitled-189.jpg by Dimitris Nidriotakis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London, England*

London, England by Mel Surdin Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ma quando arrivi treno?*

Ma quando arrivi treno? by stefanonikon1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Distorted Reflections*

Distorted Reflections by Ahmed Hashim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brighton promenade UK*

Brighton promenade UK by Kevin Dickinson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Potsdamer Platz*

Potsdamer Platz by Uwe C. Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berlin, Alexanderplatz Underground Station*

Alexanderplatz by Uwe C. Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barcelona - Diciembre 2013*

Urb13 X100_466 by c a r a p i e s, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*FFM | bw*

FFM | bw II by Onascht, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*横浜モノクロームスナップ. 2017*

横浜モノクロームスナップ. 2017 by zdm_elise, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manhã de descanso 
Hidráulica Moinhos de Vento-Praça do DMAE no Bairro Moinhos de Vento*

Manhã de descanso by Rosângela Linhares Correia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*São Bento Railway Station
Porto, Portugal.*

Instagram: @alexrlsfilho by Alex Filho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*FFM | bw*

FFM | bw by Onascht, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palais Royal Paris. Juin, 2017*

Palais Royal Paris. Juin, 2017 by J-Denis Hamilcaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Structure*

Structure by Marcelo Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Make your way*

Make your way by Marcelo Romero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Car, The Young Man And The Microbus 
Calle Prat / Prat Street*

El Auto, El Joven Y La Micro / The Car, The Young Man And The Microbus by Natan Salinas R., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Poda das arvores 
Parque da Redenção- Porto Alegre/RS*

Poda das arvores by Rosângela Linhares Correia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Farmagusta*

Farmagusta by matt collins, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Espelhando no parque 
Parque da Redenção-Porto Alegre/RS*

Espelhando no parque by Rosângela Linhares Correia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Skyline of San Francisco*

Skyline of San Francisco by Frank Gronau, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*City Hall Cardiff*

City Hall Cardiff : Kodak Vigilant 616 folding camera by Gareth Davies, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris | 2017*

IMG_5086 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venice Tourists*

Venice Tourists by luca massarotto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Architectural geometry 
Beaugrenelle, Paris, France*

Architectural geometry by jeff Clouet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Jose*

San Jose by westkauai, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bloor, Toronto, Ontario*

1R8A2476 by Johnny [Shakedown], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Downtown Toronto, Toronto, Ontario*

1R8A2608 by Johnny [Shakedown], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Scarborough Borough, Inglaterra, Reino Unido*

Scarborough 08 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


quo vadis? by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Paz - Bolivia*


U r b a n C a n y o n by Thomas Tassy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anzasco - Italy*


lacustri suggestioni by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


*** by Misha Sokolnikov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Peru*


Lilo zozos by Thomas Tassy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Untitled by arnaud servouze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada - Spain*


Granada : Basilica de Nuestra Señora de las Angustias - Iglesia de la Patrona de Granada by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Palazzina di Stupinigi by Fausto L., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ely, NV - US*


Train Station by Alan Hedges, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Machu Picchu - Peru*


machu picchu 3 by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


P1540043 by jean-elias pech, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


Etretat III by François Peyne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago
*

. by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antequera - Spain*


Antequera, Andalucía, España by Pom Angers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Candelo - Italy*


Ritorno al Ricetto by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Greylag Goose, Waters Edge Nature Reserve - Barton upon Humber by SteveH1972, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Monster attack - Samyang 8mm f2,8 UMC FISH EYE II by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled *


Prom B/W by drosan dem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco*


Inbound by Mike Oria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dettifoss - Iceland*


Dettifoss by Miguel Ángel Lorente, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


FROM MY BALCONY by drosan dem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


jerusalem b/w by drosan dem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Key West - US*


Conch Train, Key West by Charles Hooker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Evolution by ChantalPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bariloche - Argentina*


contraluz bariloche by drosan dem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Voelklingen, Saarland, Germany*

Völklingen 2017- M. Chat by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baltic Sea*

rotten pier by liebeslakritze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, Illinois*

Chicago Elevated Red Line headed for the Loop by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Tuscany, Italy*

Siena by Luigi Azzarone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Titicaca, Bolivia*

Pontons au lac Titicaca by patrick pichard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Nightglow by Lothar W, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*red-tailed hawk*

Red tailed hawk by Angela xx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Cruz, Seville, Andalusia, Spain*


La Giralda, Catedral de Sevilla, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hsinchu, Taiwan*

0915-25 by 林 盟雄, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Syracuse, Italy*

la piazza by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris *

Paris by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St.-Guilhem-Le-Desert, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

Marche à St-Guilhem by Michel Groleau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Ives, Cornwall, United Kingdom*

St Ives by g3rb&, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Granda, Galicia, Spain*

Faro de Lariño v2 by Antonio L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Südbrücke (explored) by Jan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Istria, Croatia*

istrians beautiful lifestyle ll by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krutenau-Bourse, Strasbourg, Alsace*

Strasbourg 2017 - Presqu'île André Malraux by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Tuscany, Italy*

Confidences by Luigi Azzarone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pyrenees, Spain*

Contre-jour à banh de Tredos by patrick pichard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alhambra, Granada, Andalusia, Spain*


Callejón de las Monjas, Arco de los Ahorcados, Albaycin, Granada, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roncadello - Italy*


fontanile by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*So hot. Jardin du Palais Royal. Paris, juin 2017.*

So hot. Jardin du Palais Royal. Paris, juin 2017. by J-Denis Hamilcaro, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


California Coastline and dramatic skies by Brett Abernethy, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Jose*

San Jose by westkauai, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Vestrahorn - Iceland*


Mountain Mono by Gail Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Java*


South Sea by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Interstate 5, Eastlake and Howell Streets from Denny Way - Seattle, WA*

Interstate 5, Eastlake and Howell Streets from Denny Way - Seattle, WA by Rex Mandel, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Uplands by Andrew Lockie, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Défense, Paris, France*

Architecture and perspective by jeff Clouet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*bockenheimer warte*_

bockenheimer warte by Onascht, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorizia - Italy*


Untitled by buttha, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castlemaine, Victoria, Australia*

Appreciating Art 028 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Java - Indonesia*


Mist by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Archs, lines, light and shadows*

Archs, lines, light and shadows by Marcelo Romero, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


T'ai Chi by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zamek Królewski na Wawelu*

Zamek Królewski na Wawelu by Waldek Polska, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


prospettive infinite by Antonio Romei, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calle Cochrane con Almirante Señoret / Cohrane Street with Almirante Señoret*

Es Por Allá / It's Over There by Natan Salinas R., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Subway*

subway by monkus bimble, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dornie - UK*


Eilean Donan Castle II by Andrew Lockie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Indonesia*


Anemone by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bubbles by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Wave by Kjerchitecture, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parangtritis - Indonesia*


Beach Day by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Selfljót B&W by Úlfur Björnsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong - Vietnam*


Vietnam by Jérémy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


White Light by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Ariela Bueno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rheinfall - Switzerland*


joy ride by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


1-IMG_5982_edited-1 by Paul Biggs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de la Plata - Argentina*


En el Medio del Rio- In the Middle of the River by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Funeral Horses*

Funeral Horses by matt collins, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*streets of saigon*

streets of saigon by wolfgang josten, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kraków*

Kraków by Waldek Polska, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Freiheit*

Freiheit by Thomas Haberkorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*le crayon, la part dieu lyon*

dessine moi un nuage ... by jeAn pauL gOuGaIN, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*横浜モノクロームスナップ. 2017*

横浜モノクロームスナップ. 2017 by zdm_elise, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Three Buses on 35th Street 
Herald Square area,
West Midtown, New York, NY*

Three Buses on 35th Street by Zach Korb, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Perugia*

Perugia-SAM_1966-1 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grottammare*

Grottammare - DSCF8743 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grottammare*

Grottammare - DSCF8729-001 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lago di Nemi*

Lago di Nemi - 20150603_114826 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tellaro*

Tellaro (2)-001 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Camogli*

Camogli - DSCF5583-001 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lazise*

Lazise (5) by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Numana*

Numana - DSCF3026 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place*

DSCF3045-001 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Morning Skyline in Black and White*

Morning Skyline in Black and White by Bob Segal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The city in black and white*

The City in Black and White by ANDY ARCIGA ( [url]www.arcigaandy.com )[/url], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buildings in a black and white world.*

Buildings in a black and white world. by bradley matson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great picture*

Black and White by JH T, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Austin Skyline Panorama (Black and White)*

Austin Skyline Panorama (Black and White) by Ellen Yeates, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pudong, Shanghai black and white 2013*

Pudong, Shanghai black and white 2013 by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Real Hong Kong*

Real Hong Kong by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tower Hong Kong*

top of IFC2 Tower Hong Kong by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Thames London*

The Thames London by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*High Rise Hong Kong*

High Rise Hong Kong by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*High rise*

High rise by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lloyds*

Lloyds by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Chinese marble dragons*_

Chinese marble dragons by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Temple of Heaven, Beijing*

Temple of Heaven, Beijing by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great Wall of China 2012*

Great Wall of China 2012 by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Olympic Stadium Beijing - The Birdsnest*

Olympic Stadium Beijing - The Birdsnest by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Birds Nest Stadium Beijing*

Birds Nest Stadium Beijing by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*China homes and factories*

China homes and factories by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great Wall of China Watchtower*

Great Wall of China Watchtower by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beijing city skyline*

Beijing city skyline by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Forbidden City granite floor*

Forbidden City granite floor by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Forbidden City Beijing*

Forbidden City Beijing by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shanghai World Trade Cetre, 2013*

Shanghai World Trade Cetre, 2013 by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jinmao Tower Window Cleaners, Shanghai*

Jinmao Tower Window Cleaners, Shanghai by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jinmao Tower, Shanghai*

Jinmao Tower, Shanghai by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shanghai Skyscrapers 2013*

Shanghai Skyscrapers 2013 by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pudong Skyline Shanghai 2013*

Pudong Skyline Shanghai 2013 by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shanghai Side Streets*

Shanghai Side Streets by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shanghai at Night 2013*

Shanghai at Night 2013 by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pudong from From Waibaidu Bridge, Shanghai*

Pudong from From Waibaidu Bridge, Shanghai by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pudong from Suzhou Creek 2013*

Pudong from Suzhou Creek 2013 by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great place*

1933 by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*1933 Shanghai*

nr 1933 Shanghai by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong Patchwork2*

Hong Kong Patchwork2 by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mid Levels Hong Kong 2*

Mid Levels Hong Kong 2 by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Lupo Buildings Hong Kong*_

Lupo Buildings Hong Kong by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong*

Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wanchai, Hong Kong*

Wanchai, Hong Kong by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong Hotels - Tohou Hotel*

Hong Kong Hotels - Tohou Hotel by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shanghai Street*

Shanghai Street by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong bw*_

Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong bw by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Urban Hong Kong 2*

Urban Hong Kong 2 by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong Flatiron*

Hong Kong Flatiron by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*IFC 2 Hong Kong*

IFC 2 Hong Kong by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Density*

Density by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong BW*

Hong Kong BW by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong Urban Structure*

Hong Kong Urban Structure by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Central Hong Kong BW*

Central Hong Kong BW by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kowloon Streets*

Kowloon Streets by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*TSM, Hong Kong*

TSM, Hong Kong by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mongkok, Hong Kong*

Mongkok, Hong Kong by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*IFC2 Hong Kong*

IFC2 Hong Kong by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*



rain tokio by drosan dem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hsinchu, Taiwan*

0915-16 by 林 盟雄, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Veronetta, Verona, Veneto*

moment in time by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris-22 by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Kölner Dom by Jan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vestmannaeyjar, Iceland*

Iceland 2016 - Urðaviti by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varhegy, Budapest, Hungary*

Admiration by Luigi Azzarone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rocamadour, France*

Entourage sacré by janis BROSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Flomaton, Century, Florida*

First Mt. Zion MB Church by John, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

10_Paris_BW by Ramón González Araújo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, ul. Kralja Tomislava by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*

El Alcazar de Toledo, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manarola, Liguria, Italy*

they lie in waiting by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hof, Sudur-Mulasysla, Iceland*

Iceland - 2017- Eystrahorn by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matera, Basilicata, Italy*

Matera by Luigi Azzarone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jenesien, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*

The Greeting - L'incontro by Luigi Azzarone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bouzies, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

Alone by janis BROSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wazirpur Village, Faridabad, Haryana*

Reflections by Radhakrishna Rao, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

08_Paris_BW by Ramón González Araújo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central and Western, Hong Kong*

I'm sure the universe is full of intelligent life. It's just been too intelligent to come here. by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trinidad, Malaga, Andalusia*


Iglesia de San Pablo, Málaga, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


Lurd grad by Djole Novi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

05_Madrid_Skyline_BN by Ramón González Araújo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pietraporzio, Piedmont, Italy*

l'ancien veille sur la vallée by janis BROSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bolzano, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*

Red Balls by Luigi Azzarone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, France*

Colmar "Au delà du miroir" by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siem Reab, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia*

Preah Khan Front Entry by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cadiz, Andalusia, Spain*


Iglesia de San Antonio, Cádiz, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cameri, Piedmont, Italy*

Running on the Water by Luigi Azzarone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Paris, France*

05_Paris_BW by Ramón González Araújo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kempten, Germany*
Blick nach Westen über die Sutt auf die Rückseite der Fischerstraße - Das unbekannte Kempten by Sebastian Schuon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Harbour Bridge by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valley of fire (Nevada), U.S.A.*
Valley of Fire, Nevada by Alex Kravtsov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Seagull, Venice by Ben W, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
... betweentheworlds... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Szeged, Hungary*
Synagogue in Szeged / Szegedi zsinagóga by Anoplius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
touchdown Transavia Airlines B737 @ Vienna International Airport / VIE , LOWW / Austria by Christian Seidl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
05_Paris_BW by Ramón González Araújo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Galeries Lafayette by Sante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Spain*


The Door by Marcelo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


untitled shoot-3070037.jpg by David Wissman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Ceremonial Court by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*On the telephone.Istanbul, Turkey*

On the telephone by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Business Bay Area - Black and White by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Violinists in Galata.Istanbul, Turkey*

Violinists in Galata by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Cap sur la Grande Arche by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flying over the Golden Horn.Istanbul, Turkey*

Flying over the Golden Horn by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
165bw by kapitalist63, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Turkish market.Istanbul, Turkey*

Turkish market by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bridges.Istanbul, Turkey*

Bridges by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Smiles.Istanbul, Turkey*

Smiles by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSCF7713 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pushing the trolley.Istanbul, Turkey*

Pushing the trolley by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Women in the mosque.Istanbul, Turkey*

Women in the mosque by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Men in the mosque.Istanbul, Turkey*

Men in the mosque by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Domes.Istanbul, Turkey*

Domes by Filippo Manaresi, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhodes - Greece*


Ruelle de Rhodes by Alfred Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Street by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Arkadi - Greece*_


observers being observed... by Ioannis Lelakis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


old street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Old Porto by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Men without Hats by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


You can't choose what stays and what fades away by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"Naviglio" by Mauro F., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Time keeps on slipping by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanoi*


Living on the Tracks, Tran Phu - Hanoi by Adde Adesokan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Old steps and new romance by flindersan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macau*


Untitled by nicole mak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


The royal castle by Robert W, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Old Streets of Lisbon by Manuel Cascalheira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tiradentes - Brazil*


Old city by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Plaza de San Francisco by Mike | MP-P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


On his way home from work by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Salvatore - Italy*


Old times by Emanuela Lutzu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cusco - Peru*


Cusco - Perú by Roger Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Peru*


Patience, wisdom and balance by Roger Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo - Italy*


The First of February by Linus Wärn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo - Italy*


Leaving by Linus Wärn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo - Italy*


Everyday Life by Linus Wärn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


The same old town by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grasse - France*


In Praise of Slow Cities by Lumenoid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Puskas Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London by Bentom Wyemji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice 2017 by Christopher Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
Ferry terminal by Steven Feather, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussel, Belgium*
one day in Brussels by Jens Juchem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Air waves... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Hungarian National Theatre by Andras Deak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trogir, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Trogir by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quercia, Lazio, Italy*

Time has Stopped [Explored 2017.07.09] by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bourne End, England*

River Thames at Bourne End © by wpnewington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krymsky Bridge*

Le pont de Crimée by patrick2211(ex Drozd1), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newnes, Australia*

Album_One_B+W by Ian B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Waterfront, Portsmouth, England*

Portsmouth by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Benidorm, Valencia, Spain*

la noche by manolo leiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zurich, Canton of Zurich, Switzerland*

Trio by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, France*

Église ortodoxe Strasbourg by Boomer Phil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cochem, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portsmouth, Kingston, Ontario*

which path will you choose? by lynn.h.armstrong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Borea, England, United Kingdom*

Giew Tin Mine / Frank’s Shaft engine house by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*

Praga by Marco Bucciarelli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*


Clockwatching by Paul Scott, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Megara, Attica, Greece*

Mediterranean Sky shipwreck... by John, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Malo, France*

Contrastes portuaires (1) by Hervé Boutrouille, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Promenade*

Promenade by Paul Scott, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Walking in Amsterdam...(7) by John, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

DSC06943-Exposure by sydbad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Newhaven Lighthouse by Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Turin, Piedmont, Italy

Torino by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saridemir, Istanbul. Turkey*

the lonely bench / feeling empty by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Croce, Florence, Italy*

Santa Croce by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coastal hotel*

Coastal hotel 2 by Junichi Hakoyama, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fairford, England*

B1B landing gear by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bellapais monastery, Cyprus*

Bellapais monastery by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

17_Street_Madrid by Ramón González Araújo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marina di Nova Siri, Basilicata, Italy*

Riflessi di una tempesta by Luigi Azzarone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baeza, Andalusia, Spain*


Iglesia del Antiguo Hospital de la Purísima Concepción, Baeza, Jaén, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*


Čakovec, Palača Zrinski by Djole Novi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quercia, Lazio, Italy*

De Sprofundis by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Reading platform 10 © by wpnewington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Sussex, England, United Kingdom*

mnm by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Ice on Spree by ph_GG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lagos, Nigeria*
Architecture in Lagos, Nigeria by Devesh Uba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nanjing, China*
Gondolas by Christian Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perth, Australia*
Miss TR by Mark Loader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
20161011-0104-Edit by Chris Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
Untitled by Laura Garau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Amsterdam On The Go by nikko shashinka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
small by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
DSCF1202_01 by meicw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
867 by S. Catalàn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver On A Clear Day by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Central Havana by Jonathan Potts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
An Average Day in Bucharest by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cesme, Turkey*
Santa Sofía desde Soguk Cesme Sk. by Guillermo Relaño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
FMA_9396 by Filip Milković, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Fishing at Eminönü by Bar Is, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
20161020-DSC_5274.jpg by cabadie.tech, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Rafti (Athens suburbia), Greece*
Night in the port by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Travel Desire by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
City of Angels by audiodev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P5123279 by Pascal DURIF, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madison - US*


winter walk by Bernie Kasper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Braga - Portugal*


Main plaza B&W, Braga by PHOTOGRAFIEBER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Black & White Butterfly Orchid by Rick Dopuch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Gotham River by Tony Lau Photographic Art, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


Misty landscape by Piotr Pawelczyk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon
*

Vol au dessus de Lisbonne by Pascal DESNAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Bridges in Prague / Pražské mosty by Jirka Chomát, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague
*

Untitled by Veronika Getta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kiss by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Hradcany z Petrina by Richard Hodonicky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flaming Gorge . UT - US*


Flaming Gorge, Utah by Alex Kravtsov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viana do Castelo - Portugal*


Retro camera, Viana do Castelo by PHOTOGRAFIEBER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden - Germany*


Bunte Kugel by der bischheimer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pune - India*


Foggy Winter Morning in Pune by Amit Shindore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newlands - UK*


Jurassic Coast {Explored December 27th, 2014} by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dowhill - UK*


Ailsa Craig from Dowhill Farm in South Ayrshire by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence *


Fingers of god in Tuscany by Andy Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macau*


Macau by Micah Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


oh...Ni Hao! by Micah Smith, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great pic*

Sin título by Şener Hayat, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Waiting for hope by Mostafa Hamad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Vieux Montréal by martin menard, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*dessine moi un nuage ... 
le crayon, la part dieu lyon*

dessine moi un nuage ... by jeAn pauL gOuGaIN, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*le camion rouge ( explore 15/05/19 ) 
ancienne caserne st etienne*

le camion rouge ( explore 15/05/19 ) by jeAn pauL gOuGaIN, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A colder than normal Lake Michigan has helped create a daily occurrence of fog here in Chicago this week.*

Foggy Skyline by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Morning Rays 
Sun rising in the East Bay.*

Morning Rays by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reyes of Light 
Point Reyes Lighthouse on a picture perfect afternoon.*

Reyes of Light by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Long days ahead. 
Winter light stretches shadows across a bridge on the South Side.*

Long days ahead. by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*North Branch 
The serenity of the river in a snowy winter's day.*

North Branch by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Upwards 
You only have a split second to fire off a shot when photographing a blizzard. Here are my top 5 tips for shooting in a blizzard. *

Upwards by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago Super Bowl Blizzard*

Chicago Super Bowl Blizzard by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vantage Point 
Posted several reasons why this is one of the better vantage points of Chicago*

Vantage Point by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Down 
Beautiful snowfall yesterday afternoon. This was taken from the Modern Wing of the Art Institute looking north upon Millennium Park while standing on the Nichols Bridgeway.*

Down by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crunch time 
Chicago plummets into a deep freeze . . . and this is what happens on Lake Michigan.*

Crunch time by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blasting 
The snow begins to fall in Chicago on a cold afternoon. Kind of like an urban snow globe.*

Blasting by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crosswalkin' 
A cold afternoon spent in the Chicago Loop. At least the sun was out.*

Crosswalkin' by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Slick.Snow falls all over Chicago on a cold autumn afternoon.*

Slick by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aon Center, Chicago*

Aon Center, Chicago by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gotham 
It's no wonder why several Batman movies were filmed here in Chicago.*

Gotham by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Modern.Chicago's Art Institute . . . the Modern Wing*

Modern by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Randolph St. 
The stagnant fog at lunchtime on Randolph St.*

Randolph St. by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grace 
When the rain falls it becomes a perfect day to spend inside the Art Institute of Chicago.*

Grace by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago Summer Skyline*

Chicago Summer Skyline by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Little Things*

The Little Things by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Raise up. 
The raising of the bridges over the river in Chicago.*

Raise up. by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Between the Lines 
An early morning sunrise in Santa Barbara, California. *

Between the Lines by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Winding Down 
The interior staircase at the Santa Barbara Courthouse, Ca. *

Winding Down by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Union Station, Los Angeles 
The beautiful and iconic interior of LA's Union Station. *

Union Station, Los Angeles by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fading 
The Chicago skyline at sunset.*

Fading by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Concrete 
Concrete Factory on Goose Island, Chicago*

Concrete by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inception 
When Chicago raises her bridges it creates an incredibly unique cityscape.*

Inception by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Underbelly 
Chicago's underground world*

The Underbelly by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago Cultural Center 
Tourist season is upon us.*

Chicago Cultural Center by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Primaries 
Exploring the Milwaukee Art Museum.*

The Primaries by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mesmerized 
The shadows cast by the "L" tracks on a beautiful spring day in Chicago.*

Mesmerized by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The traveler 
Unknown man takes refuge in Metra station during thunderstorm. *

the traveler by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alley Time 
A Chicago alley used as a blank canvas. Texture and composition. *

Alley Time by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dark Lord Day 
The annual mecca of beer enthusiasts.*

Dark Lord Day by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago Skyline 
First truly nice day of 2014! What a day it was.*

Chicago Skyline by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago Sunset 
The sunset over the Chicago River made even better through the bridge*

Chicago Sunset by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Color in Grey 
Sunset over the Chicago River.*

Color in Grey by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Happy Hour 
Happy hour at Chicago's Green Mill might be the best you've ever been to.*

Happy Hour by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Magic is about joy by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mirror, mirror 
A surreal scene at a Chicago park.*

Mirror, mirror by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Whiteout 
Sunrise over Lake Michigan during winter.*

Whiteout by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*#chiberia 
The nickname is justified*

#chiberia by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Night by Hanna Eliasson, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago River*

Chicago River by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buckingham Fountain*

Buckingham Fountain by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*L Trails*

L Trails by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC6421 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Time*

Time by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frigid Skyline aka Cloud City 
Chicago's skyline during -12 temps. Steam from the lake creates the illusion of the city rising above the clouds.*

Frigid Skyline aka Cloud City by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ecobici bikes in Mexico City. December, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Skyline from Montrose Harbor 
Temps at -14, with wind -37. Needless to say, it was brutal out today. Still some beauty to be had though*

Skyline from Montrose Harbor by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bridging the gap 
The polar vortex (whatever that is) is descending upon Chicago*

Bridging the gap by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Michigan 
2014 started off great with a walk to the Lake in a snow storm. Ominously beautiful.*

Lake Michigan by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brooklyn Bridge 
This is my first attempt at shooting the famous and iconic Brooklyn Bridge.*

Brooklyn Bridge by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Boy eating popcorn by Dale Michelsohn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via by NNocciola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Untitled by nihilnocet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio deneiro, Brazil*
Cristo Redentore - Cristo Redentor by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan Bridge by Antonio Rosario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Leganés (Madrid suburbia), Spain*
Casa del reloj by Juan M. Casillas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont Notre Dame by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Old & New 
Lake St. at dawn. My attempt at a modern shot with an antique look.*

Old & New by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago Picasso*

Chicago Picasso by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gotham 
Snow in the gritty city.*

Gotham by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Winter in Chicago 
Snow falling along Wacker Dr. in Chicago.*

Winter in Chicago by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London by Ally Kropp, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fenway Park, Boston 
First and only trip to the famed baseball stadium.*

Fenway Park, Boston by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milwaukee Art Museum Profile 
Profile of museum*

Milwaukee Art Museum Profile by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milwaukee Art Mesuem ramp 
Entry ramp to museum*

Milwaukee Art Mesuem ramp by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Interior Milwaukee Art Museum*

Interior Milwaukee Art Museum by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brooklyn Bridge 
The weather was perfect on this day, adding a gothic feel to the scene.*

Brooklyn Bridge by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Statue of Liberty 
This view is from the lawn area behind the statue. Much less crowded and offers a unique view.*

Statue of Liberty by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Last steps... by Zoltán Melicher, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago Skyline 
Sunny summer day in Chicago*

Chicago Skyline by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sky is the Limit*

Sky is the Limit by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Summer Sky*

Summer Sky by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tulips in Black and White (Chicago Botanic Garden)*

Tulips in Black and White (Chicago Botanic Garden) by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Basketball & Lake Michigan*

Basketball & Lake Michigan by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Interior of the Thompson Center*

Interior of the Thompson Center by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago's Skyline 
today's photo is a special one. please read*

Chicago's Skyline by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Starry Night*

Starry Night by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aragon Ballroom*

Aragon Ballroom by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Night by karim benCH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina at night in Blue by David Evans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Valentín Clemente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dordogne departement, France*
Late afternoon by Yves Lacoutière, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trier, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Stupenda Trier by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Statue of Liberty, New York, United States*

Liberty was vigilant, nonetheless... [Explored] by Kevin Irvine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cefalù, Italy*

On the rocks by Steef, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Ombre e Luci - Light and Shadows (Explored) by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Horst, Netherlands*

Horst z-w (3) by Eddy Geeraerts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Corsica, France*

Marina by Gaëtan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

July 02, 2017.jpg by Pavel Khurlapov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

NYC station 72 by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*View From Below*

View From Below by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marina Towers, Chicago*

Marina Towers, Chicago by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Scarecrow, Oz Park, Chicago*

The Scarecrow, Oz Park, Chicago by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Tin Man, Oz Park, Chicago*

The Tin Man, Oz Park, Chicago by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beach Scene*

Beach Scene by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cabrini-Green*

Cabrini-Green by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lane Tech High School*

Lane Tech High School by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Michael Jordan Statue*

Michael Jordan Statue by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Michigan Landscape*

Lake Michigan Landscape by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caldwell Lily Pond*

Caldwell Lily Pond by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nichols Bridge*

Nichols Bridge by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"L" Stop-Red Line*

"L" Stop-Red Line by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bullets 
Pocket bullets taken with a macro lens I rented.*

Bullets by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The glance*

the glance by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Agora & Loneliness*

Agora & Loneliness by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crashing Waves*

Crashing Waves by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Harold Washington Library*

Harold Washington Library by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Notre Dame-postcard effect*

Notre Dame-postcard effect by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago Blizzard: Wabash Ave*

Chicago Blizzard: Wabash Ave by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Union Station, Chicago*

Union Station, Chicago by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blizzard: No Fear.*

Blizzard: No Fear. by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The blizzard and the bean.*

The blizzard and the bean. by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blizzard and Bridge*

Blizzard and Bridge II by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Merchandise Mart during blizzard*

Merchandise Mart during blizzard by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pritzker Pavilion at night with skyline*

Pritzker Pavilion at night with skyline by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monk at the Art Institute, Chicago*

Monk at the Art Institute, Chicago by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Underbelly of Michigan Ave*

The Underbelly of Michigan Ave by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*North Pond*

North Pond by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Open Sky 
This view is from Navy Pier looking southwest on a cold and windy day.*

Open Sky by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Birds 
This was taken on a trip back home to California. Hitchcock fans might remember this church from the film "The Birds".*

The Birds by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Framed*

Framed by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Summer Skyline 
This was taken from somewhere near Oak Street Beach or North Avenue Beach . . . I cannot remember which.*

Summer Skyline by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rainy Willis Tower 
Took this shot as I was taking shelter from a brutal summer storm in Chicago. The Willis Tower is the tower formerly known as the Sears Tower.*

Rainy Willis Tower by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milwaukee Art Museum (B&W)*

Milwaukee Art Museum (B&W) by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Harley Davidson Sculpture, Milwaukee*

Harley Davidson Sculpture, Milwaukee by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Harley Davidson Museum, Milwaukee*

Harley Davidson Museum, Milwaukee by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Modern Wing of Art Institute*

Modern Wing of Art Institute by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parking Lot with Skyline 
This shot was taken from the parking lot at Burnham Harbor around dusk. Edited with Nik software.*

Parking Lot with Skyline by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Downtown Los Angeles*

Downtown Los Angeles by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Foggy Skyline 
This was taken yesterday morning when the fog was approaching the city skyline.*

Foggy Skyline by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Unterbilk, Duesseldorf, North Rhine-Westphalia*

MITM - Man in the Middle by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

The Bends by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monte Sant'Angelo, Puglia, Italy*

Un paese ci vuole by Luigi Azzarone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Passando e ammirando by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, Vukovarska ulica by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trogir, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Trogir by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Torino by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergerac (Dordogne), France*
Untitled by JackMatthewsPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brighton, England, United Kingdom*

Black i by ossie.g, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marunochi 2 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*

Unsleeping Eye by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Civita, Lazio, Italy*

La città che muore by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt-Nord, Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Cologne, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osborne, England, United Kingdom*

Osborne House Gardens on the Isle Of Wight by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*clock tower, Prague, Czech Republic*

Praga by Marco Bucciarelli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*

Drama... by John, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wijk, Maastricht, Limburg, Netherlands*

Sint Servaasbrug... by John, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madison, North Carolina*

madisoncoNCcourthouse1200 by aa4ga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

St Giorgio by Romuald EFFRAY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Unterbilk, Duesseldorf, North Rhine-Westphalia*

Düsseldorf by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vanchiglia, Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Cosa guardi !!! by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


It Opens Only to the Initiated by Claudio Valdés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fallen Angel by Claudio Valdés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Hans - taking pictures with my iPhone 4s, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Khumbu Valley - Nepal*


The Khumbu Valley Nepal by Clive t Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


tate britain by Clive t Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cold Fire by John Leah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


The skyline of Seattle, Washington. U.S.A / The Emerald City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


1000 dans les nuages by martin menard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


DSC03527_rr8fb by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Floating Golden Guy, Marble Arch by Bryan Appleyard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC03883aa by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris Noir series by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Thames Cable Car by Bryan Appleyard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Memorial by Robert Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honfleur - France*


le vieux port d'honfleur by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


3879 adxo by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Santa Maria de las Cuevas, Sevilla. by Manuel Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Hospederia Santa María - Marchena - Sevilla by Manuel Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Reflections by jldum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Provence – France*


Souriez !! by bong.13, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


aqua alta by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Atl_MG_0828_HDR-Edit by Retz Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fog by Rene de Bruijn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


DSC00137_adox by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


Trelissick Gardens by Mark Fitzgibbons Photography., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Through the Light by Duncan Simmers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Red Light on the Green Line by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Tour Eiffel by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - france*


DSCF4342affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


¿Que se fueron a por tabaco?!!!!!! by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Adding Up by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


EDIFICIO DE EDIMBURGO. - EDINBURGH BUILDING. by Miquel Fabre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


DSCF8410affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm *


Foggy Day on Skeppsbron in Stockholm, Sweden 7/10 2003. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Mirage 2000 C - Supermarine Spitfire - P51 Mustang by Laurent Quérité, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kagbeni - Nepal*


Nepal - Village of Kagbeni - Kag Chode Thupten Samphel Ling Monastery - by Roberto Farina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake District - UK*


Wast Water Mono (Explored...) by Joe Hayhurst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


DSCF0111affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cañón de Loma Jorel by Isidro M Honrubia Azorín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*D'Orta lake - Italy*


same look same eyes by Paolo Montisci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arroio Grande - Brazil*


Com a cachorrada by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago *


Cityscape in Cyanotype by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


devant le RER by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hungary*


Untitled by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Rapid Transit by Arif Nur Rokhman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok at Night by Nicco Quito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC6106 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2017 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Oscar Wahlström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via by NNocciola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
a bridge with a view / walk of the shadows by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Downtown Sydney by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Arquitetura em SP by Bruna Evans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Financial District Buildings by Zach Korb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont Notre Dame by Bruno BOTTIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Big Ben by Constantine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice 2017 by Christopher Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Valletta by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Taking a Break by Joseph C. Topping, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Laveu, Liege, Belgium*

Liège-Guillemins by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, Pilka by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trogir, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Trogir by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castel Gandolfo, Lazio, Italy*

Fontane dei giardini della villa Barberini by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trzebnica, Lower Silesia, Poland*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Foildarrig, Cork, Ireland*

Brandy Hall Bridge Castletown-Berehaven. by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toline, Lombardy, Italy*

La notte porterà...scompiglio by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt-Nord, Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Cologne, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wardour, England, United Kingdom*

Old Wardour Castle by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Amsterdam side streets...(3) by John, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Houlgate, Lower Normandy, France*

Grand Hôtel - HOULGATE- by Romuald EFFRAY, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anghiari, Tuscany, Italy*

Vicoli di Anghiari by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cambron-Casteau, Hainault, Belgium*

Pairi Daiza. Zoo et jardin botanique. by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Innere Altstadt, Dresden, Saxony*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Limerick, Limerick, Ireland*

St Saviour's Church and the Tait Memorial Clock in Limerick by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Presso, Lombardy, Italy*

Il santuario di Gandizzano by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt-Nord, Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Cologne, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stonehenge, England, United Kingdom*

Stonehenge by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*

Amsterdam side streets...(2) by John, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cannes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Antico Monastero Fortezza di Saint Honorat by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Italy*

Torino - Marije Pomocnice by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orcival, Auvergne, France*

Romanico in Alvernia: Orcival, Basilica di Notre Dame by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cambron-Casteau, Hainault, Belgium*

Pairi Daiza. Zoo et jardin botanique. by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Trogir, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Trogir by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice *


venice by Roberto Trombetta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macau*


The street by Joe Beck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Keep Walking.... by Charlotte Gilliatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Indonesia*


Fisherman by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


I Stand Alone ! by . Gary Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


RUGISSEMENT by Corinne GUEGAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris sous la neige 7-8 février 2012 DSC_7302 bw by iulian nistea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Friday Snow in Chicago by Michael Perry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


...memories by stefano lorenzini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Angela Schlafmütze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Sea*


Jumping over the waves. by Alex de Haas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


By the river by Mariusz S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orta San Giulio - Italy*


Untitled by stefano lorenzini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


Lyon by Dimitri GARCIA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orta San Giulio - Italy*


Untitled by stefano lorenzini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by andy wisnoski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


What do you think you're looking at! by Mark Owen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Skyline by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
little surprised! by Rafau_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Dvortsoviy Most opening (1) by Pasquale Paolo Cardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Rain issues. México City downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Police by Henrik Prüzelius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
House of the Villa by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Olympic and Figueroa (monochrome) by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Letter to my younger self: by burhan rehman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Good Night #Doha ⛲💖 📷👤@jassim_al_thani TAG Your Awesome Photos #Qatarism by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
LaSalle Street Bridge - Chicago, Illinois by Shelby Bell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pyramide du LOUVRE by thieulson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
parlement b&w by rudy Pilarski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Friends by D.Ale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Good old 2017 by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bourse, Bruxelles by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Head in the Clouds*

Head in the Clouds by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
La Marina, Dubai. by Andrea Menendez, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Building on Michigan Ave, Chicago*

Building on Michigan Ave, Chicago by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*MCA Car Crash 
Installation Piece, MCA, Chicago.*

MCA Car Crash by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Griffith Observatory 
Griffith Park Observatory, Los Angeles.*

Griffith Observatory by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*el staircase 
Paulina El stop, Chicago*

el staircase by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Disney Hall, Los Angeles*

Disney Hall by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago Skyline B-W 
Sunrise on Chicago*

Chicago Skyline B-W by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rope, Evanston*

Rope by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Danger 
Warning, Evanston*

Danger by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Argyle Bridge 
Two men walking, Argyle El Stop*

Argyle Bridge by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Urban Solitude - Waiting... Nowhere 
Frankfurt Airport*

Urban Solitude - Waiting... Nowhere by Uwe C. Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ferris Wheel 
Wien / Vienna, Prater*

Ferris Wheel by Uwe C. Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardim Lutzenberger - Casa de Cultura Mario Quintana*

Jardim Lutzenberger - Casa de Cultura Mario Quintana by rosângelalinharescorreia, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mauvezin (Capvern), France*
Chateau de Mauvezin by seb.wezzen, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*横浜モノクロームスナップ. 2017*

横浜モノクロームスナップ. 2017 by zdm_elise, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*WATERWORLD*

WATERWORLD by vicar59, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia Santa Maria de la Asunción, Castro Urdiales*

iglesia Santa Maria de la Asunción, Castro Urdiales by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*BMW M4 DTM 
in Garmisch Partenkirchen*

BMW M4 DTM by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Starnbergersee . Germany*

Starnbergersee . Germany by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest - The Old Man 17_08_16 by Alessandro Dozer Fondaco, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Opera Munchen*

Opera Munchen by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alpspitze . Garmisch Partenkirchen . Germany*

Alpspitze . Garmisch Partenkirchen . Germany by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Garmisch Partenkirchen . Germany*

Garmisch Partenkirchen . Germany by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Margate, Kent, England*

Dreamland ? by Adrian Jones, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seeshaupt . Germany*

Seeshaupt . Germany by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ohio river*

B&W Sunset by Daniel Woods, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campagna, Italy*

girasoli lavati dal temporale by Giovanna Zorzenon, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*París*

Paris by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

This Is Hamburg by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente*

Adrian Vesa Photography by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Notre Dame,gorgoyles,Paris*

Notre Dame , gorgoyles . Paris by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Essen, Germany*

Essen (2017) by Santa Virgília, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poznań, Poland*

lines by Krzysztof R., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Italy*

lightness of being by Lara Kantardjian, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grainau . Germany*

Grainau . Germany by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kyoto dragon*

Kyoto dragon by Tim Parker, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Starnbergersee . Germany*

Starnbergersee . Germany by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

SentierElsa by Alessandro Giovannoni, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*München . Germany*

München . Germany by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pennsylvania*

Big Bend by Jennifer MacNeill, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Innsbruck . Austria*

Innsbruck . Austria by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Munchen*

Munchen by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lagos, Faro, Portugal*

Castañera by Rossend Gri, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Residenz , Munchen*

Residenz , Munchen by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England, United Kingdom*

Waddesdon Manor by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*

Amsterdam streets...(3) by John, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Espectacular*

Adrian Vesa Photography by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lagna, Piedmont, Italy*

Antico pozzo sull'isola by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place*

Adrian Vesa Photography by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Champlain, Burlington, Vermont*

Harbor Dusk by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Garmisch Partenkirchen*

Garmisch Partenkirchen by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chernobyl', Kyiv Oblast, Ukraine*

Angel of Chernobyl by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place*

Adrian Vesa Photography by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belleza paisajistica*

Adrian Vesa Photography by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hermoso lugar*

Adrian Vesa Photography by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Neuschwanstein*

Neuschwanstein by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Timişoara , România*

Timişoara , România by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*München , Germany*

München , Germany by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*München , Germany*

München , Germany by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cows*

Adrian Vesa Photography by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place*

Adrian Vesa Photography by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belleza*

Adrian Vesa Photography by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*München , Germany 
Marienplatz from City Hall Tower*

München , Germany by Adrian Vesa, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Triangulation by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Other side of the world by Jianwei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Martina Havlova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fishing Boats Old School by Michael Bennati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seychelles Island*


"B&W Shangri-La" by Helmuth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Metallica Fog by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


. . .lost. . . by wills, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vukovar - Croatia*


Vukovar - Croatia by Melissa Favaron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bandon Beach - US*


Bandon I by Sandra Herber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


American Gothic by Mike Rosulek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Push, WA - US*


Driftwood by Sandra Herber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rooted ! by Kelvin Trundle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Derbyshire - UK*


Last train due... Edale, Derbyshire by Jez Dyson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


P3020026.jpg by pepe manolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


no.628 by lee jinwoo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wet by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


nikon p7700 by ericng0330, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Senja - Norway
*

Stay out of my line... (Scene from the moon in 2084) by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen *


With the sun in her back by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


EM180164a185 by Ali, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba*


contracruz by Rafa Luna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ovar - Portugal*


Winter day at the beach by Sergio Duarte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ericeira beach - Portugal*


Ericeira Surf by Rod Cunha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanur - Indonesia*


Summer Storm by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Statue over water by Sergio Duarte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Color Fast by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle Upon Tyne - UK*


Sundial... by Philip Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Black & White and Copper by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Autumn color vs black & white by Giorgio Bona, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Leaving Las Vegas (Black & White) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Black & White by krishna Mali, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Black White & Red by BrettJB19, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Black White & Red by BrettJB19, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Our sailboat by Eva Wilander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Florence In Black & White by Till Schröder, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kraków*

Kraków by Waldek Polska, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*le crayon, la part dieu lyon*

dessine moi un nuage ... by jeAn pauL gOuGaIN, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The liverbird*

the liverbird by vasili f, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venice Tourists*

Venice Tourists by luca massarotto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mujeres En La Ciudad X / Women In The City X*

Mujeres En La Ciudad X / Women In The City X by Natan Salinas R., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Morellis, Ice Cream*

Morellis, Ice Cream by Ian Roberts, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bloor, Toronto, Ontario*

1R8A2225 by Johnny [Shakedown], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Village, Toronto, Ontario*

1R8A2204 by Johnny [Shakedown], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rotterdam*

Rotterdam by Nico van Malssen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Appreciating Art*

Appreciating Art 027 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Elbphilharmonie,Hamburg*

Elbphilharmonie by Peter Op den Kamp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berlin, Friedrichstraße Station*

Friedrichstraße by Uwe C. Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Perugia*

Perugia-SAM_8333-1 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Perugia*

Perugia-SAM_8397-1 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Think about¡*

Sin título by Şener Hayat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*USA ? Non Ivry*

USA ? Non Ivry by franck mory, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York, Brooklyn Bridge*

_MG_2356 by Raffi H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Urbanscape*

Urbanscape 3 # 56 .... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto ..., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2016_658 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Cet été by Daniele Spagnuolo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*He plays guitar*

He plays guitar by Nkm Photography Subtractive thoughts, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aarhus, Denmark*
Future is now by Georgi C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
DSC_0962 by Javier Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Summer cottage*

Summer cottage by Jean-François Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Millennium Park, Chicago by Janine Riviere, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadthalle, Vienna, Austria*

Bücherei Wien_Hasselblad 500C/M by Kurt Sadjina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Black Benz*

Black Benz by nzcarl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helmond, North Brabant, Netherlands*

We all have our worries . . . . by Plooifiets, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cotehele House, England, United Kingdom*

Calm after the storm by Sue Rowlands, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waterloo, London, England*

Off the Rails by Simone Mertens, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poffabro, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*

M. Raut da Poffabro - Dolomiti Friulane by Giovanna Zorzenon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Alsterradler by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Rio (2017) by Santa Virgília, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cazorla, Andalusia, Spain*

Casa de las Cadenas - Cazorla by Rossend Gri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

if you leave me now by johneu eubee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arles, France*

L'approche du mordor by cedric surles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dungiven, Northern Ireland, United Kingdom*

Dungiven Castle, Co. Derry by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brescia, Lombardy, Italy*

Elmo tra gli elmi by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tower Hill, London, England*

the Tower of London & the Shard skyscraper by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*

Amsterdam streets...(2) by John, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pietrabbondante, Molise, Italy*

Chiesa di Santa Maria Assunta by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Au royaume des ombres, règne la lumière by niKo SnOOze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*India*

Qutub Minar by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hanmer Springs, New Zealand*

Winter tree by nzcarl, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Square des missions étrangères, Paris*

Quand vient la nuit... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue de la Chaise, Paris*

"Mes nuits sont plus belles que vos jours"... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue de Grenelle*

Les lumières de la ville by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue Récamier*

Nuit d'été by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boulevard Raspail*

Atmosphères by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue de Sèvres*

Seule dans la nuit by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boulevard Saint-Germain*

Minuit au Flore by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quai Malaquais*

La nuit transfigurée by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carrefour de la Croix Rouge*

Et nous avons des nuits plus belles que vos jours... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Promenade nocturne*

Promenade nocturne by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fondamenta de la Malvasia Vecchia*

Fondamenta de la Malvasia Vecchia by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palais Altemps, Roma*

L'empire des lumières by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue de Sèvres*

The last drink by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Métro Concorde,Ligne 12*

Métro Concorde by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Station Sèvres-Babylone*

As time goes by... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Station Concorde*

L'attente by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Station Gare du Nord*

Subway by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Avenue de Saxe*

City life by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pont-Neuf*

Pont-Neuf by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boulevard Saint-Germain*

Lost in translation ? by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Musée d'Art Moderne*

Résonnance by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Luxembourg*

Un matin d'été by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue Férou, Paris*

La promenade du dimanche by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin du Luxembourg*

Deux amis... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bord de Seine*

De l'usage de la photographie by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piazza Navona*

Black & White by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Green Park, London*

Green Park, London by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boulevard Saint-Germain, Paris*

Tenue correcte exigée... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grand Canal*

Grand Canal by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Place de Las Cruces,Sevilla*

Si je t'oublie... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Casas de la Juderia, Séville*

Les toits tranquilles... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Callejon del Agua, Séville*

Là où je vais... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Place Santa Cruz, Séville*

Seul l'écho du silence... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eglise du Couvent Madre de Dios de la Piedad, ancienne synagogue transformée en église après la destruction de la communauté juive de Séville.*

Viva la Muerte by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stadtteil Altstadt, Frankfurt, Hessen*

another dull day by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The puppeteer - Who pulls the strings?*

the puppeteer - Who pulls the strings? by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belfont Hallen, Brujas, Flandes Occidental*

Brügge without tourists by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ostseebad Warnemünde, Rostock, Mecklenburgo-Pomerania Occidental*

Warnemünde by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berlín, Berlín, Alemania*

Urban life by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seebrücke in Graal-Müritz mit wiiiinzigen kleinen Menschen.*

hs_Mensch by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berlín, Alemania*

stairway to heaven by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zirkus Charles Knie in Karlsruhe*

power and passion by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The castle*

the castle by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The death*

the death by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sankt Pauli, Hamburgo, Hamburgo*

for whom the bell tolls by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Heidelberg, Baden-Württemberg, Alemania*

don't look at me that way by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oldtimer*

oldtimer by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Egmond aan Zee, Holanda Septentrional, Países Bajos*

Row, Row, Row Your Boat by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Germersheim, Renania-Palatinado, Alemania*

fire of dragon by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Graal-Müritz, Mecklenburgo-Pomerania Occidental, Alemania*

a coastal dream by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Heiligendamm / baltic sea*

the old manor by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frankfurt Airport.*

U3 by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frankfurt Airport.*

symmetry? by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The entrance*

the entrance by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sant Agusti, Islas Baleares, España*

house in Palma by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Summer in the city*

summer in the city by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Pillars of the Earth*

The Pillars of the Earth by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Good old times*

good old times by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suebenheim, Mannheim, Baden-Württemberg*

stairways by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Germersheim, Renania-Palatinado, Alemania*

under the bridge by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Plaza de San Jacinto, Mexico City. December, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
IRIE by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Rittenhouse Square at Walnut Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
THE VILLAGE restaurant by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Up in the Sky by Chris Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris 2017 by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Les lumières de la place Vendôme by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Buying flowers at the market by Yvonne Kluin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Selective Colours by Vinay Adsule, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Selective colors by Michele Naro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hereford - UK*


Royal Mail by Jenny Cooksey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw*


Para descansar y... salir by Julio Cuevas Morales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Main Tower series 1 by Michele Naro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fiat 500 selective colouring by Christian Whitehead, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*District lake - UK*


Grasmere boat with selective colouring by Percypix57, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Christian Whitehead, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Routemaster by Christian Whitehead, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Selective Colors by HN Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Big ben in selective colors by Flames1234, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata*


Selective Coloring I by Sourav, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo*


Selective river by Thomas Bjørnstad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


selective colouring by subin selva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Colorado - US*


STICKEL_STEFANIE_Woods1SC by Stefanie S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


idec à marseille by anthoo 15/05/88, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Railway House by Elisa Medeot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lubenizze - Croatia*


Stone Arch by Elisa Medeot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grado - Italy*


Grado in winter by Elisa Medeot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Selective Colour by Tom Jeavons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Selective Colour by Tom Jeavons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in British Columbia - Canada*


moonlit sail by axiepics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crab Hill - UK*


Golden Tree by Ed Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Klamath - US*


Red by Loco Steve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida - US*


Lake Worth Beach by eddie amaya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Colorado - US*


Rocky Mountain Independence by Bo Insogna, MrBO.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denver - US*


Telephone Poles Black and White Sepia by Bo Insogna, MrBO.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bern - Switzerland*


Family Outing by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nottingham - UK*


2007-04-22 Heads in the Lake by [Ananabanana], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gdansk - Poland*


2006-09-05 Fontanna Neptuna by [Ananabanana], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Daamauli - Nepal*


NEPAL, Auf dem Weg nach Pokhara, 16006/8267 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phokara - Nepal*


NEPAL, In Pokhara, am Phewa-See, 16065/8328 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Penguin Ridge - US*


Penguin Ridge_01 BW by tpeters2600, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Over Alaska - US*


20150504 Between Anchorage & Valdez by tpeters2600, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trona, CA - US*


Train to Trona - Explore #411 by Luke Hertzfeld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Downtown Monterrey by Christian Soto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati Skyline by Chris Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Summer by mrimidalv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Patio del Palacio Nacional by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Street Scene in Montreal by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Running by the canal by Ludwig Klingemark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Vikings in Reykjavik by ajcworldwide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Perigee Moon / Super moon by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museum of Tomorrow, Rio de Janeiro by Jorge Brazil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Corniche at Night by Aamir Md. Naeem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Translucent Display by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
* by Yu Wei Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
centralità del cambiamento urbano by Fabio Tacca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Streets of Paris by Tony Scuvotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Docklands by PeskyMesky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by aRRO_p, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hub, Lower Austria, Austria*

entrance to wachau by andreas simon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*

Reykjavik in summer by efil', on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Budapest. I love this city! by Do.What.You.Love, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseille, France*

La major by Olivier Pousse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cefalu, Sicily, Italy*

Cefalu. ( Explore 15-07-17 ) by Flyingpast, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Effelsberg / Germany*

Hello aliens, where are you? by Dietger Arnst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Orsay museum Paris by David Zhornski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ottawa, Canada*

Post War Ottawa by Peter McKercher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Millesgården, Sweden*

Running away. by Mikael Persson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cascavel - Paraná - Brasil*

barquinho no lago by luis rogerio sodre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Woods*

The Woods by Mark Littlejohn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Caldewgate, Carlisle, England*

Carlisle Castle by Matthew James Turner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brescia, Lombardy, Italy*

A perfect pair by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Menton, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

the tomb of Janina Lewandowska at the Menton cemetery (cimetière du Trabuquet) by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Makryammos, Attica, Greece*

Shipbuilding industry... by John, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lerma, Piedmont, Italy*

L'antico ricetto di Lerma 3 by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Udine, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*

seggio n° 12 by Giovanna Zorzenon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Barbara. California*

Santa Barbara. California. by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*

Pillars, saints and gargoyles by Ralf Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

All Change III by efil', on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vietnam*

One of the rare bridges built in 1776 in central Vietnam, about 5 miles south east of Hue, old capital of Vietnam by Do.What.You.Love, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Taormina, Sicily, Italy*

Taormina Greek Theater and Mount Etna. by Flyingpast, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lindau, Germany*

Hafeneinfahrt Lindau/Bodensee by Dietger Arnst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paul Bury fountain - Paris by David Zhornski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Hands by Mikael Persson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cascavel - Paraná - Brasil*

rio das pedras by luis rogerio sodre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Travo, Emilia Romagna, Italy*

Specchiata nel Trebbia by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown, Victoria, British Columbia*

British Columbia Parliament Buildings by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

trg E. Kvaternika1 by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Italy*

Torino - Marije Pomocnice by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cannes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Monastero di Saint Honorat by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

come on board by Ralf Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

The Bridge That Towers II by efil', on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Xanten, Germany*

Temple ruin by Dietger Arnst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Towers! by Mikael Persson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Trogir, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Trogir by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Curve by Julieta Portel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castro Urdiales - Spain*


Santa María de la Asunción by Julieta Portel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tender fruit spraying, Haist Farm by Franky2step, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


DSCF9017affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


17062016-17062016-IMG_3022 by Gilles Gabas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Modernista simetría by Julieta Portel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Ornitorrinco 🚊 by Julieta Portel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olympic peninsula - US*


the floating island by Danielle Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Out of the gloom by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Megara - Greece*


* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almaraz - Spain*


Peña Falcón by Julieta Portel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - US*


Onwards & upwards by David Houfe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


DSCF1222affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coruña - Spain*


NG60 by RAMON DE JUAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


City of lights by NightFlightToVenus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Glassboat by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Bir Hakeim Bridge by NightFlightToVenus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Subiendo hacia la luz by Julieta Portel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luarca - Spain*


15082901-026-Luarca by iexus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Salses-le-Château by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


DSCF8870affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Just walkin' in the rain..... by Chris W., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow*


How small we are? by Jack Sirichumsaeng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol*


Arcadia Metamorphosis in Bristol by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Piazza del Duomo by Valentin Blanville, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Rain Room by Victoria Pickering, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roscoff - France*


Ça plane by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


image by Frederic Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


IMG_618 by Marco Rilli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Peep by Hiroharu Matsumoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada - Spain*


Al fondo, Granada by Fermín R.F., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Diego NG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada - Spain*


Y dijo Dios: "Voy a darme un paseo por Granada" by Fermín R.F., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Untitled by aRRO_p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_1959.jpg by Joel Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Letras by JORGE R.F, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lebanon*


* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iooannina - Greece*


* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Marie-Galante : les boeufs tirants ! by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Sara Shevlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada - Spain*


Interior by Fermín R.F., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Calabria - Italy*


[ Capo scoperto - Uncovered head ] DSC_0569.2.jinkoll by jinkoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore DNA Bridge B&W-1 by David Russo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
_DSC7579 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2017 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
In the middle of it... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid, Barrio de las Letras (VII) by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Arrival in Prague by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio 40° by Antonio Dourado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City by Montse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Parisian Sprawl 2 by Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Streets of London - Fuji X100 by Yago Ruiz · Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Palace Courtyard by WheresBusyB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta 160911 091 Valletta by Neil, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*waiting for takeoff 
Frankfurt Airport.*

waiting for takeoff by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The river Rhine with one of its boats.*

Rhenus II by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Black and white Brussels by Aletheia, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Der Raum zwischen schwarz und weiß.
"Zwischen Raum"
Happy Shooting Aufgabe*

black and white [Explored July 25, 2016 Dropped] by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hockenheim, Baden-Württemberg, Alemania*

take a seat by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*One Saturday afternoon in Heidelberg.*

eye and art by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puertos de alga marina*

Puertos de alga marina by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Winter forest*

winter forest by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Men's toys,Schwetzingerstadt/Oststadt, Mannheim, Baden-Württemberg*

men's toys by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Das Boot,Den Helder, Holanda Septentrional, Países Bajos*

Das Boot by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Way home,Schwetzingerstadt/Oststadt, Mannheim, Baden-Württemberg*

way home by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Winter street life*

winter street life by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The red vespa*

the red vespa by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*At the beach,Pottloch, Schleswig-Holstein, Alemania*

at the beach [Explored Feb 18, 2017] by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cold Winter's day [Christuskirche Mannheim]*

Cold Winter's day [Christuskirche Mannheim] by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shielded by sparks*

Shielded by sparks by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*We are open,Canea, Creta, Grecia*

we are open by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lonesome windows*

lonesome windows by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Modern architecture,Traglufthalle*

modern architecture by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Red light,Stadtteil Altstadt, Frankfurt, Hessen*

red light by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Count the floors!Stadtteil Altstadt, Frankfurt, Hessen*

Count the floors! by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cloth/Textile 
HMM!*

Cloth/Textile by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*on the slide*

on the slide by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflections*

reflections by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Up or down*

up or down by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stadtteil Altstadt, Frankfurt, Hessen*

puddle and the reflection of money by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stadtteil Altstadt, Frankfurt, Hessen*

Reflections in the window. by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Walk the line*

walk the line by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cup [Explored Apr 10, 2017]*

cup [Explored Apr 10, 2017] by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Service center ebene*

service center ebene-1 by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Twenty five seconds from the life of the River Rhine.*

Twenty five seconds from the life of the River Rhine. by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lost place [Explored Apr 20, 2017]*

lost place [Explored Apr 20, 2017] by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Subway,Stadtteil Altstadt, Frankfurt, Hessen*

subway by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Schwetzingerstadt/Oststadt, Mannheim, Baden-Württemberg*

square? by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful eyes*

beautiful eyes by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Schwetzingerstadt/Oststadt, Mannheim, Baden-Württemberg*

High by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stadtteil Altstadt, Frankfurt, Hessen*

another dull day by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Skyscraper*

skyscraper by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bank of Communications*

Bank of Communications by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Just reflections of money*

just reflections of money by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*MUTTER ERNST*

MUTTER ERNST by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful weed*

beautiful weed by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stadtteil Altstadt, Frankfurt, Hessen*

/ / I \ \ by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Just relaxing*

just relaxing by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Looking up in Frankfurt*

looking up in Frankfurt by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Under the sea,Untergrombach, Baden-Württemberg, Alemania*

under the sea by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stadtteil Altstadt, Frankfurt, Hessen*

triangle by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Knot in the brain*

knot in the brain by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Life without hair,Untergrombach, Baden-Württemberg, Alemania*

Life without hair by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*How insignificant is man? Do you see him?*

How insignificant is man? Do you see him? by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Clean floor at Monestir de Santa Maria de Poblet*

clean floor at Monestir de Santa Maria de Poblet by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ray of light,Poblet, Cataluña, España*

ray of light by GOLDFOCUS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Café dela Mairie*

Le printemps by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Galerie de la reine, Bruxelles*

Looking for Mummy by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St Roch*

Méditation by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue d'Assas*

Le bibliophile by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
SAM_2081 by Kelemen Balint, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*On the bus*

Tatoo by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oradour*

Oradour by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*NY, Vth Ave & 30th St, Empire State
Quand vient la nuit...*

Empire State by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*NY, Lexington Ave at 51st St*

Chrysler Building by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*NY, 6th Ave*

"A city in black and white" by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*NY, Broadway and 61st St*

Manhattan by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Central Park South in the background*

NY, Central Park, by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*NY, Park Ave at 87th str*

Le bûcher des vanités by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*NY, Presbyterian Church, 5th Ave*

Christmas on Fifth Avenue by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*NY, Minetta St*

Chercher la lumière - Looking for some light by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*NY, Central Park, Central Park South in the background*

A town in B&W by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Les lieux de Modiano. La Santé.*

Les lieux de Modiano. La Santé. by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Café de Flore,St Germain*

Café de Flore by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le rapt 
L'enlèvement de Deidamie, combat des Lapithes et des Centaures, statue des Tuileries, Paris*

Le rapt by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ombres et lumière II 
Rue Jacob, Paris*

Ombres et lumière II by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*At work 
Rue Bonaparte, Paris*

At work by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Believe it or not 
Eglise Saint-Sulpice, Paris*

Believe it or not by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Pont du Carrousel, Port des Saints Pères, Quai Malaquais, Paris*_

Getting through by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Musica 
Bd St Germain, Paris*

Musica by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le pont Alexandre III 
C'est ma carte postale de Paris...*

Le pont Alexandre III by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin du Luxembourg*

Le Lion by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le Lion 
Place Saint-Sulpice*

Le Lion by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Si loin déjà... 
Passerelle de Solferino*

Si loin déjà... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ombres et lumière 
Saint-Sulpice*

Ombres et lumière by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*De pierre et d'eau 
La Seine, pont de la Concorde*

De pierre et d'eau by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Une autre vue, une autre ville... 
Le 14ème arrondissement, au-delà de l'avenue du Maine*

Une autre vue, une autre ville... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thun - Switzerland*


Grosses Kino by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


lucy likes to run *explored* by The Merry Monk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thurn - Switzerland*


Evening Turn by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

la city by Marian Torre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bay Horse, England*

Power shower by Robert France, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sabun, Edirne, Turkey*

the importance of being insignificant / a personal experience by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice, Italy by Justin Minns, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leipzig, Germany*


Völkerschlachtdenkmal bei Nacht - Monument of the battles of the nation at night by Ralf Kaiser, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Innere Altstadt, Dresden, Saxony*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

The Cathedral II by efil', on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Pretty big! by Mikael Persson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aurora, Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Via XX settembre by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Panama*


jump by jovivebo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol
*

Suspension Shadows by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


slaves of new york by jovivebo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Welshback by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Poesia visual-cortina. Obra de Bartolomé Ferrando!!! by Susana Coque (SusiPoP), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Centelles - Spain*


Castell de Sant Martí. by Aniceto Izquierdo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK*


Bath, England by Hubert Burnett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


kickingstatue by Nils Jorgensen Street Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fougeres - France*


Rue de Savigny Fougères by Marie Paule Tellier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


King Kong climbs the old Whiteladies Cinema by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue Vaneau, Paris*

Le rendez-vous mystérieux by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quai d'Anjou, Pont Marie*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinnekes @ Molenbeek ¬ 20160507.0199 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pont Alexandre III*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI by Ben Lomax, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pont de l'Alma*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Javel, depuis le pont Mirabeau*

Temps modernes by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Port de Grenelle*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le petit pont*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pont d'Iéna*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Port du Louvre, pont du carrousel, à la tombée de la nuit*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris au mois d'août, Boulevard Raspail*

Le marché désert by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quai de l'horloge, pont au change*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Port du Louvre, pont du carrousel*

Le bout du tunnel by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le pont neuf*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le pont Alexandre III*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le pont neuf*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Passages, ruelles, impasses...*

Rue des Ursins by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Librairie, rue de l'Odéon*

Ce vice impuni by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ile St Louis*

Veille solitaire by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le pont de la tournelle et Notre-Dame, comme un vaisseau de pierre échoué sur l'île...*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Les ponts de Paris, Passerelle Léopold Sedar Senghor*

La solitude du coureur de fond... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*De la série Impasses, ruelles, culs-de-sac...*

Suivre la pente by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le pont de Tolbiac*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Station Cour St Emillon*

Hell's gate by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ligne 14, Les Olympiades*

Subway by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le pont de Tolbiac est à gauche entre les arbres...*

BnF by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue Tournefort, anc rue Neuve (Ste) Geneviève*

La pension Vauquer by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue Tournefort, anc rue Neuve (Ste) Geneviève*

Un dimanche de septembre by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin de Bercy*

Reflet dans un miroir by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La passerelle Simone de Beauvoir*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La statue du Bernin et la pyramide de Pei, le Louvre*

Confrontation by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Galerie Vero-Dodat*

L'ombre de midi by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"Les livres, notre salut, notre folie"*

Galerie Vivienne by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maubert-Mutualité, Direction Boulogne*

Le prochain train dans 3 minutes by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le pont Saint-Louis*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La petite ceinture dans le XVème*

Cette voie est sans issue by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Musée du Louvre*

Le monde enfin s'incarne... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Passage Meslay*

Où t'égarent tes pas... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le Louvre*

Harmonie by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saint-Germain des Prés*

La pause by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le canal Saint-Martin*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Les femmes photographes, Musée d'Orsay*

Le regard d'Ilse Bing by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Musée d'Orsay*

Sein und Zeit, Zeit und Sein... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Musée d'Orsay*

Renoir for ever by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La rentrée est proche...*

Paris, mon amour by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue de Rivoli*

Crépuscule by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Impasse du Mont-Tonnerre*

Mais on ne m'attend point... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pont des Arts*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue de Babylone*

Murder on the sidewalk by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue de Thorigny
*

La fin du jour by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La passerelle Simone de Beauvoir, depuis la BnF*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vue du Pont St Louis*

Quand vient la nuit.... by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le pont de Bir Hakeim*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Homage to Elliott Erwitt*

Quelle vie de chien ! by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Les deux magots*

Lunch time by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le Pont Neuf*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue du Bac*

La fin de l'histoire by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tuileries*

Novembre ! by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Odéon*

Cats by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bords de Seine*

Le poids des livres by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Les bords de Seine 
Along the river
Quai de Montebello*

Les bords de Seine by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Les Tuileries et le Louvre*

Paris ! Fluctuat nec mergitur !! by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue du Bac*

Etat d'urgence by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue Geoffroy l'Angevin*

La machine à remonter le temps by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin du Luxembourg*

La conversation by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quai des Tuileries*

Un matin de Novembre by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le pont Alexandre III*

Les ponts de Paris by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La petite ceinture*

Nowhere by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le pont et la place de la Concorde*

Grand-Roue by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Café, Ile Saint-Louis*

La solitude du barman by Luc Mary-Rabine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alpha Bank,Beograd*

Alpha Bank,Beograd by Konstantinos Mantidis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Gallos (Cornish for Power) bronze statue by Rubin Eynon at Tintagel Castle.*

Gallos by David Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paddington Station*

Paddington Station by David Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thames Storm*

Thames Storm by David Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thames Gulls*

Thames Gulls by David Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Londres, Inglaterra, Reino Unido*

30 Cannon Street, London by David Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Retro Snack Bar*

Retro Snack Bar by David Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paddington Basin*

Paddington Basin by David Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St Albans Abbey*

St Albans Abbey by David Williams, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


9/11 Tribute In Light by Mike Orso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


"Keep your face to the sunshine and you can never see the shadow.” ~ Helen Keller by Peter Milke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Praco Do Comercio Lisbon by Michael Davies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wushan - China*


2016 - China - Yangtze River - Bridge by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville*


Visita a las Cubiertas de la Catedral de Sevilla, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Horn - US*


Always something more to say by Jimmy M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Super Baloo by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville*


Salón de Embajadores, Real Alcazar de Sevilla, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Enoshima - Japan*


Enoshima, Kanagawa, Japan, 2016 by Masatoshi Asari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


Focus on Pink by Victor von Salza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland*


Portland Commutes by Victor von Salza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arles - France*


Un soir à Arles. by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tbilisi*


vertical by Konstantine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh - US*


Quintessential Pittsburgh by JP Diroll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome by Konstantine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Of Shapes & Patterns #4 by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sindhu - India*


sunset at Sindhu Ghat by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool - UK*


Low with the flow by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ladakh from the plane - India*


Plane to Ladakh by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


20170316_F0001: Golden Albert Memorial by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Wolfgang Payer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barge, Piedmont, Italy*

Vicoli di Barge by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parcelacion Tur, Zaragoza, Aragon*

Semana Santa Zaragoza 2017 - Domingo de Ramos - Cofradía de Jesús de la Humildad by Víctor Usieto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Italy*

reflection day by Fulvio Petri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Duisburg, Germany*

Phoenix by O A E, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krk, Primorsko-Goranska, Croatia*

Krk Island, Croatia by Frederique Triffaux, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice by PietervH, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bologna, Italy*

Così piccoli così grandi by Giuseppe Cocchieri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reston, Virginia, United States*

Art Imitating Life Imitating Art by Brendan Ross, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney, New South Wales*

Vivid Mono by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Paris city by kapitalist63, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Neauphle-le-Vieux, Ile-de-France, France*

Eglise St-Pierre et St-Nicolas de Neauphle-le-Vieux by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old San Juan, Puerto Rico*

La Perla by Carlos Manchego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*California, United States*

Mojave Desert, California by Bill Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Urbanizacion San Marcial De Rubicon, Canary Islands, Spain*

suburban dreaming by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rylstone, England*

Trainload construction by Robert France, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bodiam Castle, East Sussex*

Fairytale - Bodiam Castle, East Sussex by Justin Minns, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Silver City - Die Silberne Stadt by Ralf Kaiser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grignano, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

The Orangery by efil', on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh
*

PNC Park by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Watkins Glen - US*


On the way to Mordor by Jaime Dillen-Seibel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thaton - Myanmar*


Inside Bayin Nyi Cave by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brecon Canal - UK*


Through A Bridge Brightly by James Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Reflections In Colour by Ian James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Flying and Floating by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


cherry blossoms by juan rostworowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somme - France*


La maison Ramsar (Somme) by dominiquelorge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Seagram building by carole félix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Droning @ Seljalandsfoss by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Happy St Patrick's Day by Matthew Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Bright Lights by Brandon Walter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Spain*


Santiago by Marcelo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Cigarreras trasera by Juan Manuel Cirez Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisboa en Navidad by Rafael Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Calabria - Italy*


[ Energia nel vento - Windy energy ] DSC_1000.2.jinkoll by jinkoll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peneda - Portugal*


Escadório das virtudes by Carla Robalo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hvítserkur - Iceland*


Hvítserkur at afternoon (some previous work, B-side) by PAk DocK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thessaloniki - Greece*


Portents of change by Teacher Dude, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt St Helen - US*


A Change in Perspective by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflective Gherkin*

Reflective Gherkin by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sydney Opera House*

Sydney Opera House by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Melbourne shot tower bw*

Melbourne shot tower bw by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ironbridge - structure or architecture ?*

Ironbridge - structure or architecture ? by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cinderella Rockefella*

Cinderella Rockefella by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Big wheel turning 
The "London Eye", London, England.*

Big wheel turning by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Red Door - Berwick upon Tweed*

The Red Door - Berwick upon Tweed by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York Downtown*

New York Downtown by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Owl Eyes 
A Bengal Eagle Owl.*

Owl Eyes by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vertigo*

Vertigo by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York State of Mind*

New York State of Mind by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Light as air.Brindleyplace, Birmingham City, Inglaterra*

Light as air by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sydney Harbour Bridge, Australia.*

Sydney Bridge by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Cube Courtyard*

The Cube Courtyard by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Evening Walk by Mark We, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Palace of Culture and Science by SebaSL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Исаакий by ©Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Afternoon in México City downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Brunkenberg Tunnel Time Warp by リンドン, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Templo de Debod, Madrid. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


On Track by Ian James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


Green River Liffey by Samuel Monson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Wait For Me....... by Ian James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Volpaia - Italy*


Church in a field by michele sana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


15/100 Airborne. by Ian James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


Cracovia temprano by Angel Torres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


東京モノクロームスナップ. 2017 by zdm_elise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Line Of New York Cabs by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Untitled by zdm_elise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Disphotic Tower by Akira TAKAUE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Des Moines - US*


Winter Path by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Heavy snowfall on Tokyo, Feb 14th 2014 by Keisuke Takahashi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Heavy Lifter by Ken Shanaberger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Williamsburg Bridge by Laurent Breillat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blue Mountains - Australia*


B E A M ' I N by Geoff Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


ghost train by Marc Baertsch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minneapolis - US*


Minneapolis by Logan Selinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Standerton - South Africa*


Feeling small by Jan Truter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Dylanwad Da Restaurant by Darren Turner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loch Torridon - UK*


Heavy Skies over Loch Torridon by Mike Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orta San Giulio, Piedmont, Italy*

Orta San Giulio by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Parking by Mafalda2001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Goldshoefe, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*

Almost Lost by Mark We, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ashippun, Wisconsin, United States*

Powering up the evening sky... by Eileen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*

High and mighty by justtogo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Reflection by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Australia beach*

Golden Girl by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Paris by kapitalist63, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Prague buildings by Michał Kowalski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

S'ommine e su caddu by Gian Mario Caboni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Bolnica ulaz by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castel Gandolfo, Lazio, Italy*

Castel Gandolfo by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Italy*

Torino - Marije Pomocnice by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tenby, Wales, United Kingdom*

Old One: Tenby/Dinbych-y-Pysgod by Mafalda2001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Saintes-Maries-de-la-Mer by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

Memory Lane: Porto by Mafalda2001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hersbruck, Bavaria, Germany*

Hersbruck by Mark We, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Tanzende Türme by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Piazza Navona by Gian Mario Caboni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vatican City*

Dai giardini Vaticani by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Clara, California, United States*

Memory Lane: Our Lady of Peace by Mafalda2001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


Lurd - Sv. Bernardica by Djole Novi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valecchie, Umbria, Italy*

Walkin through Assisi by Mark We, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Basilica Papale di San Paolo fuori le Mura by Gian Mario Caboni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castel Gandolfo, Lazio, Italy*

Fontane dei giardini della villa Barberini by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Saint Maximin - Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oeiras Municipality, Lisbon, Portugal*

Bridge B&W by Mafalda2001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hof, Bavaria, Germany*

Hiking through Hof / Bavaria by Mark We, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

PANTHEON by Gian Mario Caboni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Palazzo Graneris by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Basilica Detail by Mafalda2001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*

City scape by Mark We, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

EUR quartiere Europa by Gian Mario Caboni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maria Laach Abbey, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Abbazia Benedettina di Santa Maria Laach by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Praia de Miramar, Porto, Portugal*

Senhor da Pedra by Mafalda2001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*

Dresden by Mark We, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monteleone Rocca Doria, Sardinia, Italy*

La cava by Gian Mario Caboni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castello, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Venezia by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lapa, Porto, Portugal*

Porto by Mafalda2001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Saint Maximin - Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflected Images*

Reflected Images by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Champions of the world - 1987 & 2011*

Champions of the world - 1987 & 2011 by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alan Turing Statue*

Alan Turing Statue by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St Michael & All Angels` Church - Vaulting*

St Michael & All Angels` Church - Vaulting by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*IRON BRIDGE Structure*

IRON BRIDGE Structure by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Clouds and Circles 
A black & white view of the Selfridges building, Birmingham, England.*

Clouds and Circles by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Painting the floor*

Painting the floor by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Close up of a Dakota on display in the Cold War Building, RAF Cosford Museum, England.*

RIVITS by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mesh Connection*

Mesh Connection by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Charlecote Park Ceiling*

Charlecote Park Ceiling by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The view from the top of the Rockerfeller Centre, New York, USA.*

View from the Rock by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*York Minster from the South*

York Minster from the South by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Heavens Above*

Heavens Above by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Copenhagen Opera House*

Copenhagen Opera House by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Agra Old Fort Silhouette.*

Agra Old Fort Silhouette. by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taj Mahal from the Old Fort across the river, Black & White*

Taj Mahal from the Old Fort across the river, Black & White by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Garhi Chandni, Agra, Uttar Pradesh*

Taj Mahal in black and white by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Turning Windmill*

Turning Windmill by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lineart interpretation of the Sydney Opera House, Australia.*

Opera Architecture lineart by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Twelve Apostles*

The Twelve Apostles by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portugal (Viana do Castelo) - Junio 1997*

Tui Porto 1997_3422 by c a r a p i e s, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le pont de Bir hakeim et la tour Eiffel*

Le pont de Bir hakeim et la tour Eiffel by al253, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place*

DSC03882aa by al253, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vincennes, Isla de Francia, Francia*

SAM_3137aa by al253, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corner buildings are one of the glories of Paris.*

SAM_2762a by al253, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Esplendido lugar*

SAM_0989a by al253, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London revisited*

London revisited by kat king, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Das unbekannte Kempten*

Rosenau - Das unbekannte Kempten by Sebastian Schuon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ehm. Spinnerei und Weberei- Das unbekannte Kempten 
Das unbekannte Kempten*

Ehm. Spinnerei und Weberei- Das unbekannte Kempten by Sebastian Schuon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St. James Church - Louth*

St. James Church - Louth by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Queen Victoria Statue Leeds Hyde Park*

Queen Victoria Statue Leeds Hyde Park by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Angel Statue Leeds*

Angel Statue Leeds by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Graffity*

IMG_20160102_131228.jpg by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coventry Transport Museum Bench*

Coventry Transport Museum Bench by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coventry Transport Museum Walkway*

Coventry Transport Museum Walkway by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leeds University - Parkinson Building*

Leeds University - Parkinson Building by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*War Memorial Monument, Built 1927 - War Memorial Park Coventry*

War Memorial Monument, Built 1927 - War Memorial Park Coventry by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wonky House, Michaelgate - Lincoln*

Wonky House, Michaelgate - Lincoln by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Michaelgate - Lincoln*

Michaelgate - Lincoln by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*House, Lincoln Centre*

House, Lincoln Centre by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lincoln Watergate Shopping Centre Sculpture*

Lincoln Watergate Shopping Centre Sculpture by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lincoln Cathedral Gargoyle*

Lincoln Cathedral Gargoyle by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lincoln Cathedral*

Lincoln Cathedral by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lincoln Castle*

Lincoln Castle by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Star Anise with Spice Jars*

Star Anise with Spice Jars by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Michaelgate - Lincoln*

Michaelgate - Lincoln by pauldchapman89, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zeebruges / Zeebrugge.*

Zeebruges / Zeebrugge. by Julien MANGEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paysage minier. 
Oignies - Les chevalements du carreau de fosse 9-9bis.*

Paysage minier. by Julien MANGEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palais des Beaux Arts.*

Lille. by Julien MANGEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Les 6 bonniers.*

Willems. by Julien MANGEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tressin. 
Les rails.*

Tressin. by Julien MANGEZ, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great pic*

2017-07-21_09-24-10 by Dailos Seddon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wendeltreppe*

Wendeltreppe by Patrick aka Herjolf, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salon-de-Provence, France*
Sculpture Girls in Light by x1klima, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chimpanzee*

Chimpanzee by Patrick aka Herjolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Snow Owl aka.Hedwig*

Snow Owl aka.Hedwig by Patrick aka Herjolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mirrors*

Mirrors by Patrick aka Herjolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Abandoned*

Abandoned by Patrick aka Herjolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fineart*

Fineart by Patrick aka Herjolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*World of Glass*

World of Glass by Patrick aka Herjolf, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Iceland*
Lurking by Ingemar Ljungdahl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Clisson, France*
La Sèvre Nantaise et le vieux pont de Clisson by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tempus Fugit*

Tempus Fugit by Patrick aka Herjolf, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Perspective of the Palace of Culture and Science by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Avenida 5 de Mayo, Mexico City. December, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*No way*

No way by Patrick aka Herjolf, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
underground - avenida de america by F M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Karlův most by Tomáš Pastorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Day 8 - Athens - Epitaph Procession by Zvika Melamed, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Water Fountain*

Water Fountain by Patrick aka Herjolf, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Almost all the Brooklyn Bridge by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
San Marco Square by Alberto Galan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Quais de Seine #paris #france #parisjetaime #parismaville #topparisphoto #loves_paris #photoshoot #photooftheday #bw #bnw #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephotography #leica #leicaq #leicacraft #leicacamera #photo_storee_bw #people #streetlife #people #bnw_gr by valere geslot, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sculpture*

Sculpture by Patrick aka Herjolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"Leaf" me alone*

"Leaf" me alone by Patrick aka Herjolf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Musicians best friend*

Musicians best friend by Patrick aka Herjolf, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


24 of 52 Regan National by NeilPas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit: dmca


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


The Spitfire Beauty by ruben alexander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garda lake - Italy*


Lake Garda, Italy by Barbara McCourt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leghorn, Tuscany, Italy*

Dance the dance/2 by Fabio Pratali, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin - Italy*

Untitled by switch82, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*

Untitled by Dan Johan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Zealand*

Misty morn by Jason Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Baker Street*

Illuminating Study Baker Street © by wpnewington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maria Laach Abbey, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Abbazia Benedettina di Santa Maria Laach by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney*

Opera house silhouette by peter_a_hopwood, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kotor, Montenegro*

Kotor lanes by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco*

Memory Lane: San Francisco by Mafalda2001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nuremberg, Germany*

Walking through Nuremberg by Mark We, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

La Fabbrica del Duomo by Luca Scaramuzza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*A view of the Alps*

The Alps from the Air by PJ Swan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Eugenia, Galicia, Spain*

Ézaro by Mikel Aguirre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wroclaw, Lower Silesia, Poland*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

Jazz In The Park by Steve McKenzie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Trump est à Paris ! by cedric surles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Citadel, Sisteron, France*

Citadel, Sisteron by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Made in chez moi 😁 by BEN13008, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Interior del MUNAL by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Highest Court by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vladivostok, Russia*
136 by Mitya Ku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fes, Morocco*
Arch into the medina by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perth, Australia*
DSC_0078-1 by ScootaCoota, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Karanga Ra by 4oClock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
shopping by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Maastoren 2 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Bridged by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne shrine (1 of 1)-4 by Salival007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Chile | Santiago | Street by Medigore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver | Black & White by Double Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Seattle R4M 25F4 TX400 717 745-Edit by Steven Lawrence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Izmir, Turkey*
Color of Life by Saffet Ülker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopje, Macedonia republic*
1722 by Zlatko Parmakovski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Movie night by Cécile Fourquemin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_203 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Quai de Saône, lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Egio (Peloponnese), Greece*
At Egio's promenade by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Causeway Bay, Hong Kong by Edmond Chau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black and white Singapore city skyline of business district downtown in daytime. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
repair shop by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai Skyline by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC8616 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Into the Light by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Brandenburger Tor - Berlijn by Wichert van Gelder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Giants by Don Harder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Logan Circle, 2016 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
#مساء_الخير #goodnight #gutenacht #night #nightout #doha #qatar #bnw #bw #black #white #light #sea #reflection #moon #architecture #museum #syrian #dentist #travel #iphone6 #instagram by drbasem_h, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Business Bay towers... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Tour Eiffel by chris ipadzwo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont des arts by Damien BOURGERY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Emma Martin, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Cube Courtyard*

The Cube Courtyard by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shadows of War*

Shadows of War by John Dalkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago Magic Mirror B&W*

Chicago Magic Mirror B&W by Jimmy Yeh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*in Vancouver*

in Vancouver by sparth, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boats*

Boats by sparth, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Couloir triangle*

Couloir triangle by sparth, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*De la route*

De la route by sparth, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*520 perspective*

520 perspective by sparth, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Door*

Door by sparth, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crowland Abbey*

Crowland Abbey by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aldebrugh Beach*

Aldebrugh Beach by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*River Welland*

River Welland by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bodiam Castle*

Bodiam Castle by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brighton Pavilion*

Brighton Pavilion by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brighton Pier*

Brighton Pier by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New Forest resident*

New Forest resident by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lepe Beach*

Lepe Beach by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dart Valley railway*

Dart Valley railway by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*American cemetery, Cambridge*

American cemetery, Cambridge by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Viaduct, Coalbrookdale*

Viaduct, Coalbrookdale by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cambridge*

Cambridge by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Steampunk 
Christchurch, NZ*

Steampunk by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lady in Napier*

Lady in Napier by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*He looks just like his father! 
Albi, France*

He looks just like his father! by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guardian*

Guardian by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Heavenly light*

Heavenly light by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brass eagle*

Brass eagle by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Look up to the skies*

Look up to the skies by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The saint and the sinner*

The saint and the sinner by David Feuerhelm, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


street by Paco Tabajo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_4053 by Danilo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Parc de Sceaux by Yves MERIGAUD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


cuba.cars #25 by Tobias Mandt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Calabria - Italy*


[ Dipartita - Departure ] DSC_0653.R2.jinkoll by jinkoll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ho Chi Minh - Vietnam*


Tropical rain - 1989 by Daniel Vaulot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Grand Prix Rétro by maxrafale, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Day 39 of 365 Ghost's of The republic by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Costa Rica*


Los Suenos, in the Rain, Mono by Garen Meguerian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Braga - Portugal*


Mist by Ana Compadre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


One movie scene. by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pedra Azul Park - Brazil*


Untitled by Beto Valente, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luxembourg*


cathedral by Marcus Lange, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

djole13 said:


> *Unknown place*
> 
> Untitled by switch82, on Flickr


*
Turin - Italy* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Rochor Centre, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
The skyline of Sunny Isles Beach, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
"Monterrey Downtown" Day 153/365 by Erik Escalon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150705_157D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street scene in Zócalo, México City Downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Bassin Peel by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
¿Que se fueron a por tabaco?!!!!!! by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSC01259_ktr4 by al253, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Skyline by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI by AC FILMS corp., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
IMG_1787 by Maxime Ivanov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
wandering by lina velasquez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt-Nord, Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Cologne, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aldeburgh, England*

Brewing by Rowland Harden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao, Spain*

Zoom dinámico by Peru Serra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Verso il cielo by michele carbone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Buckman, Portland, Oregon*

our modern navy by Ben McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Noorder IJland, Rotterdam, South Holland*

Maastoren 1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

L1004597 by Dino Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kragero, Telemark Fylke, Norway*

Kragerø påske by Roar Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jackson Ward, Richmond, Virginia*

Runde Ecke / Gone Round the Bend by Martin Bartholmy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monte Rosa, Switzerland and Italy*

Lyskamm by warnerio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Wet side walk by Daniel Stocker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*

Godafoss where else.. by Jason Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by switch82, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Picchianti, Tuscany, Italy*

La stazione by Fabio Pratali, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le pont de l'amitié - The Friendship Bridge*

Le pont de l'amitié - The Friendship Bridge by Eric Petit, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mezquita-catedral de Córdoba*

Mezquita-catedral de Córdoba by Hector Corpus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street view. Paris, juillet 2017*

Street view. Paris, juillet 2017 by Bernard BPI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Passerelle*

la passerelle by jean marc losey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Midway, Iowa State Fair*

Big Wheel Mono by Mike Hiatt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montréal*

Montréal by elea_flore, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadiz - Spain
*

La caleta. by ana gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris, dec 2015 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


commute (grp to a) by <rs> snaps, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cambodia*


Guardians by The Dutch Crow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Waiting for the Morning to Come by The Dutch Crow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bus by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

lost ways by Stella+S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elie - UK*


Sentinel by KENNETH BARKER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Washington - UK*


cliff by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium*


Antwerp Railway Station by The Dutch Crow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Everything we see is a shadow cast by that which we do not see. Martin Luther King Jr by callum colquhoun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cantabria - Spain*


sobrellano by juanjose muro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sur les Hauteurs by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boucherville - Canada*


Untitled by photohp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cubos B&W, A different aproach by nautilus8052002, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Caceres - Spain*


Meandro de Melero by ruben dario, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Galicia - Spain*


Sonrie... por favor...!!! by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponferrada - Spain*


Escenas cotidianas by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Untitled by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Leviathan inside, par Franck Vervial by Franck Vervial, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Le voyeur, par Franck Vervial by Franck Vervial, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia*


Por Segovia...3 by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P6121196 by Pascal DURIF, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


velo rouge... by Dominique Massiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


Gijón-Playa2 by Luciano Paniagua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Marcos Ferreiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


.1.9.6. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besan - Indonesia*


Working women in rice padding, par Franck Vervial by Franck Vervial, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Dancers in the dark, par Franck Vervial by Franck Vervial, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Semana Santa Sevilla by Aránzazu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples*


San Martino sul Golfo_2 by luigi ricchezza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Des larmes et de l'indifférence.... by mamasuco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka*


RS_32 by Raiyan Hasan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Animations des vitrines des grands magasins by mamasuco, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Passing the Past*

Passing the Past by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lithuania*

Number 1 by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Not 'Brooklyn, NYC'*

Not 'Brooklyn, NYC' by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Party*

Coffee Party by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Go With the Flow*

Go With the Flow by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Old Crow*

Old Crow by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*'You Dropped a Flower'*

'You Dropped a Flower' by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*It Could be Summer?*

It Could be Summer? by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*'A Moment of Your Time?'*

'A Moment of Your Time?' by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lips, Hearts and Houses*

Lips, Hearts and Houses by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*'I Am Number One!'*

'I Am Number One!' by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Autumn Sun*

Autumn Sun by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*'English' Pub, American 'Whiskey', Lithuanian Beer...*

'English' Pub, American 'Whiskey', Lithuanian Beer... by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Naked, on a Cold Day*

Naked, on a Cold Day by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Summer*

Summer by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jaksto's World*

Jaksto's World by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*'Water, Water, Everywhere, and...'*

'Water, Water, Everywhere, and...' by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"Coffee, Tea or Me?"*

"Coffee, Tea or Me?" by Graeme Allan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Police sur l'eau. Paris, juillet 2017*

Police sur l'eau. Paris, juillet 2017 by Bernard BPI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Passy, métro.Paris, janv 2016*

Passy, métro.Paris, janv 2016 by Bernard BPI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Dame au bout de l'impasse. Paris, janv 2016*

La Dame au bout de l'impasse. Paris, janv 2016 by Bernard BPI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ile de la cité. Paris, oct 2015*

Ile de la cité. Paris, oct 2015 by Bernard BPI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arc de Triomphe. Paris.*

Arc de Triomphe. Paris, dec 2015 by Bernard BPI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Premiers pas à Passy*

Premiers pas à Passy. Paris, dec 2015 by Bernard BPI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quai des Orfèvres dans la grisaille.*

Quai des Orfèvres dans la grisaille. Paris, dec 2015 by Bernard BPI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le Panthéon. Paris*

Le Panthéon. Paris, nov 2015 by Bernard BPI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quartier de Montmartre.*

Quartier de Montmartre. Paris, nov 2015 by Bernard BPI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montmartre, París, Isla de Francia*

Quartier de Montmartre. Paris, nov 2015 by Bernard BPI, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore skyline mono by evapitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw by Jacek Szacho-Głuchowicz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow-city. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Patio del Palacio Nacional by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Lugnet före stormen.jpg by Patric Elfving, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Droplets by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Mostecká II by aralavci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
sincerity by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pão de Açúcar - Pan di Zucchero by Angelo Petrozza, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quartier de Montmartre.*

Quartier de Montmartre. Paris, nov 2015 by Bernard BPI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Place de la République*

13/11/2015 J+5. Paris nov 2015 by Bernard BPI, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Center of Finance by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
St Mark's Square lamps by Leonardo Medici, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Face of Age!*

Face of Age! by FotographyKS!, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chronos*

Chronos by Sergi Esc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cherry Beach-Dufferin Street Car*

Cherry Beach-Dufferin Street Car by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Minimal (Up'n'down) by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*First Downtown Block*

First Downtown Block by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Temporary Italian Patio*

Temporary Italian Patio_ by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Reflection by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Closing the Gap on 16 Mile Creek*

Closing the Gap on 16 Mile Creek by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bulldog on the Sidewalk*

Bulldog on the Sidewalk by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Temporary Patio*

Temporary Patio by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Saoud-D-64 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Masarati Convertable*

Masarati Convertable by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Older Oakville Side Street*

Older Oakville Side Street by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*East Side of Metcalf*

East Side of Metcalf_ by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mermaid Corner*

Mermaid Corner_ by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Elora Wedge*

The Elora Wedge by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Getting Across in the Rain*

Getting Across in the Rain by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*506 on Re-Direct*

506 on Re-Direct by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bank Architecture*

Bank Architecture_ by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bay by Commerce Court*

Bay by Commerce Court by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eastbound GO Train Pointed Towards Union*

Eastbound GO Train Pointed Towards Union_ by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*At Half Mast*

At Half Mast by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*On the Ex Grounds*

On the Ex Grounds_ by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lakeshore Looking West Towards Parkdale*

Lakeshore Looking West Towards Parkdale_ by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Strolling Along Prince Arthur Ave*

Strolling Along Prince Arthur Ave by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee Truck is Closed*

Coffee Truck is Closed by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Folk Art Mountie*

Folk Art Mountie by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yorkville Alley To Bloor*

Yorkville Alley To Bloor_ by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dominion Building on Front*

Dominion Building on Front_ by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Front St. Towards Bay on Thursday*

Front St. Towards Bay on Thursday by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corner of Hazelton and Yorkville Ave*

Corner of Hazelton and Yorkville Ave by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Across the Garden to Cumberland*

Across the Garden to Cumberland by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 11 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lamposts All the Way Down*

Lamposts All the Way Down by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Building Curves*

Building Curves by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leaving Platform 26-27*

Leaving Platform 26-27 by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Harbour Monument*

The Harbour Monument by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bridge Shadows*

Bridge Shadows_ by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Harbourfront, Toronto, Ontario*

Saturday Morning on Track 24 by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Front St and Union Station*

Front St and Union Station_ by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Skywalk From Up Top Two*

Skywalk From Up Top Two by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rolling into Track 27*

Rolling into Track 27 by Bill Smith, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt-Nord, Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Cologne, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

La torre de los Agustinos by Peru Serra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Delfshaven, Rotterdam, South Holland*

Slavernijmonument. by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prestestranda, Telemark Fylke, Norway*

Kjeåsbrua by Roar Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by switch82, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old City, Bristol, England*

Bristol by berris conolly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Subway Station by RAMstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Bastide, Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*

Milonga Improvisée... by Manu Dreuil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Untitled by ezook, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coventry Airport, England, United Kingdom*

Glimpse into the Cockpit by Andrew Shapland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thwaite, North Yorkshire*

Thwaite Beck by Andy Thorpe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Citadel, Sisteron, France*

Citadel, Sisteron by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Italy*

Mono-Duomo by PJ Swan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

cielo nero by Luca Scaramuzza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Petersburg, Russia*

City by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grindelwald - Kleine Scheidegg, Switzerland*

Train to the top by Mark We, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

Streets of Porto by Mafalda2001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice*

San Marco at High Water by peter_a_hopwood, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maria Laach Abbey, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Abbazia Benedettina di Santa Maria Laach by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, sajmište - nova by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Maximin-la-Sainte-Baume, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Saint Maximin - Bazilika sv. Marije Magdalene by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castel Gandolfo, Lazio, Italy*

Castel Gandolfo by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montreuil, France*

Church in Montreuil by peter_a_hopwood, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Chapel by Mafalda2001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valecchie, Umbria, Italy*

Walkin through Assisi by Mark We, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Petersburg, Russia*

Before the Storm by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

il Duomo - Milano by Luca Scaramuzza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Italy*

Beauties by PJ Swan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*

German Fountain, Hippodrome by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calton, Edinburgh, Scotland*

So Close... by Manu Dreuil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

Met, NY by J Mu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by switch82, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Walking together by Roar Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Euromast, Rotterdam, South Holland*

De Kathedraal van Zuid 1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abando, Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain*

Palacio de la Diputación Foral de Bizkaia by Peru Serra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cond, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Angoli di Torino: Piazza Cavour by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peniche, Leiria, Portugal*

Berlengas 6 by Guillaume Samie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Somerset, England*


The Grand Pier by Hecky17, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lerwick, Shetland Islands*

The old Wreck by Der Reisefotograf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Central Station Amsterdam by Jeroen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arles, France*

Il va finir dans la moissonneuse!!! by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yellowstone National Park*

The Photographer by dungan.robert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Ziel. by Christin Eichler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maria Laach Abbey, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Abbazia Benedettina di Santa Maria Laach by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, Raiffes by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gemeinde Cochem, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Basurto, Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain*

Torres blancas by Peru Serra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

NY from Empire State Buiding by J Mu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Michel - Nansouty - St Genes, Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*

Basilique Saint-Michel, Bordeaux... by Manu Dreuil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, France*

Exterior, Papal Palace, Avignon by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Gimignano, Toscana, Italy*

Arch View by PJ Swan Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luzern, Switzerland*

Catch me if you can by Mark We, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

The 28 by Mafalda2001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*

Sculptures by Der Reisefotograf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fredericksburg, Virginia*

201705VB-153_edited-1 by dungan.robert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Verfangen. by Christin Eichler, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


Taos Pueblo - cemetery. Taos Pueblo is the UNESCO World Heritage site. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Christine Valenzuela, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


The Karl G. Jansky Very Large Array (VLA) radio telescope (administered by National Radio Astronomy Observatory; the Plains of San Agustin, New Mexico. Please, read a more detailed description at one of the other photos in this set. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
GRAN VÍA MOMENTS by MyWorldVision-CarlosInfanteLuna-, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


Maxwell National Wildlife Refuge, New Mexico, USA. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


San Luis Rey de Francia mission; Oceanside, CA by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


San Juan Capistrano mission; San Juan Capistrano, California by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


San Francisco de Assisi Mission Church; Ranchos de Taos, New Mexico. Built between 1772 and 1816. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Napo, Ecuador*


A view toward Río Napo from the tree canopy tower at Sacha Lodge, Ecuador. An unforgettable experience during a birding trip organized by Field Guides Inc. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Downtown by Frode Skjold, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Napo, Ecuador*


Ecuadornian jungle in a fog. Along hwy 45 on the eastern slope of Andes, Ecuador. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arica and Parinacota, Chile*


A wall surrounding Parinacota church and the bell tower, high Andes, Northern Chile. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Quantos Contornos tem o meu lindo Rio de Janeiro. Só observando em uma fotografia em preto e branco. by Marinelson Almeida - Traveling through Brazil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milan, Italy*
Street view by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Governors Palace in Uxmal, an old Mayan city. UNESCO World Heritage Site. Yucatan, Mexico. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dorset, U.K.*
The path to the beach by Julian Chilvers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cagliari, Italy*
Saline di Molentargius by Marcello Trois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cork, Ireland*

Saint Fin Barre's Cathedral by Andrea Arbia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Cloister surrounding atrium at Franciscan Convent in Izamal. Yucatan, Mexico. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Utah, USA*


Bryce Canyon National Park, Utah. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


San Juan Co., New Mexico, USA. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Leaving Death Valley on Hwy 90, California, USA. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Highway through Mojave Desert, California, USA. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arica and Parinacota, Chile*


Volcano Parinacota by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
pleasures of youth by Daniel Rock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Rock City by Steven Kelley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arica and Parinacota, Chile*


Lauca National Park by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arica and Parinacota, Chile*


Settlements in desert valleys around Arica by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Arica and Parinacota, Chile*


Church in Valle de Chaca 6230 by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris : Tour Eiffel - La géante by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Magallanes, Chile*


Rio Serrano, Torres del Paine, Parque nacional, Patagonia, Chile. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Magallanes, Chile*


View from Lago Grey, Torres del Paine Parque Nacional, Patagonia, Chile. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Dash for cover! by Ben Ingram, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian Scene by David S Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Modern by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinnekes @ Molenbeek ¬ 20160507.0199 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Cloister surrounding atrium at Franciscan Convent in Izamal. Yucatan, Mexico. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


L'ancien look by ruimc77, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Midnight in Paris by ruimc77, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Unwinding the Tree?*

Unwinding the Tree? by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jaguar Car Emblem*

Jaguar Car Emblem by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Les Invalides, París by Alejandro Saldaña Santana, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Having fun: USB or Terracotta warrior?*

Having fun: USB or Terracotta warrior? by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Notre Dame, París by Alejandro Saldaña Santana, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tate Britain, London*

Tate Britain, London V1 (Apple iPhone 6) by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


CDMX blanco y negro by NetoRules, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brewer Staircase*

Brewer Staircase by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kings Cross Station, London*

Kings Cross Station, London by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saint Pancras Parish Church, London*

Saint Pancras Parish Church, London by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kings Cross Station, London*

Kings Cross Station, London by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Allies and Morrison Studio, London*

Allies and Morrison Studio, London by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*RHS Chelsea Flower Show 2017*

RHS Chelsea Flower Show 2017 by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*RHS Chelsea Flower Show 2017*

RHS Chelsea Flower Show 2017 by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*RHS Chelsea Flower Show 2017*

RHS Chelsea Flower Show 2017 by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"Staircase" at Tate Modern, London*

"Staircase" at Tate Modern, London by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leadenhall Market, London*

Leadenhall Market, London by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Architecture in London*

Architecture in London by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*British Museum*

British Museum by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Elizabeth Tower*

Elizabeth Tower by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Royal Exchange London*

Royal Exchange London by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SOAP AT MALTHOUSE THEATRE — at Merlyn Theatre, Melbourne, The Coopers Malthouse*

SOAP AT MALTHOUSE THEATRE — at Merlyn Theatre, Melbourne, The Coopers Malthouse by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*SOAP AT MALTHOUSE THEATRE*

SOAP AT MALTHOUSE THEATRE — at Merlyn Theatre, Melbourne, The Coopers Malthouse by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Graffiti on the streets of Melbourne*

Graffiti on the streets of Melbourne by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Prag | Street-Scene - 2017*

Prag | Street-Scene - 2017 by Marius Ahlers, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street portrait*

street portrait by Ksenia Mikhaylova, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canal Wharf, Leeds, Inglaterra*

final approach by Carl Walters, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Father and son.*

Ojciec i syn by Damian Kiełpikowski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vulcania*

Vulcania by emeline pouilloux, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Sin título by Ivan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Enter the Matrix*

Enter the Matrix by Ivan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piazza Campo de Fiori*

Piazza Campo de Fiori by Ivan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Let the sunshine*

Let the sunshine by Ivan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*General Americano*

General Americano by MARTIN - (Dedicado a mi buen amigo y desaparecido EMILI TAPIES PONS, quien me inicío a la fotografia), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great city*

Sin título by Ben Lacey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Very nice B&W*

Sin título by Ben Lacey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Love is all you need*

Sin título by Ben Lacey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brighton, United Kingdom.*

Promenade Cycle by amipal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boutique de cycles dans le vieux Lyon .*

DSCF2358affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suite du voyage à Florence...côté scènes de rue pour l'instant ;-)*

DSCF0321affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ruelle à Honfleur*

Ruelle à Honfleur by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nice*

DSCF2436affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jeu d'ombres à Nice...
*

DSCF2368affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mirror*

DSCF2332affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cyclistes en panne à Nice .*

DSCF2303affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York...une main et un regard ...*

DSCF6496affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York*

DSCF5615affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ruelle de Honfleur*

IMG_0466 by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Confluence Lyon sous les arceaux de vélos...*

DSCF1728affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bridge*

DSCF6667&ffinityjpeg by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great place*

DSCF1704affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful place*

DSCF1689affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee*

DSCF7168affinity2 by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aiguille du midi ...Chamonix .*

DSCF8763fujiaffinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Passerelle à côté du marché couvert de Florence .*

DSCF9733affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Les pavés de Florence accrochent merveilleusement bien la lumière quand ils sont mouillés*

DSCF9745affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seules au monde Piazza Del Duomo ...Florence .*

DSCF9559affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Selfie pris sur le vif du haut du clocher de Florence ...*

DSCF9648affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vu sur les quais de Saône à Lyon , lors d'une ballade ...*

DSCF0506affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Allum seeds*

allum seeds by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tiny in a huge world*

tiny in a huge world by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Failing a jump... as you can tell from the face of the young rider*

failing a jump... as you can tell from the face of the young rider by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Walking the dog in Central Park*

walking the dog in Central Park by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Oaxaca 589 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grasshopper*

grasshopper by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Central Park*

Central Park by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Oaxaca 230 copia by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*art critic deciphering Albert Gleizes's work at the Guggenheim*

art critic by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Oaxaca 591 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oculus princess*

Oculus princess by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Oaxaca 593 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Urban dweller in Central Park, New York*

Urban dweller in Central Park, New York by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Always Is A Good Time To Read by Alfonso Aguiar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Old Montreal*

Old Montreal by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Oaxaca 600 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Oaxaca 608 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*fence reflection in a flooded road*

fence reflection in a flooded road by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Oaxaca 639_40_41_tonemapped copia by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Oaxaca 644 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Oaxaca 285 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Oaxaca 361 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Oaxaca 356 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*enveloped in Loneliness*

enveloped in Loneliness by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Oaxaca 466 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Happy Tree-mendous Tuesday*

family tree by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Oaxaca 693 copia by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Oaxaca 706_7_8_tonemapped copia by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*


Oaxaca 713 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*bridge diptych*

bridge diptych by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cité-du-Havre, Quebec, Canadá*

yes Virginia, there is a Santa Clause by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City:*


IMG_1856 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*3 coins*

3 coins by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_6095 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*fishing crow*

fishing crow by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Condado de Miami-Dade, Florida, Estados Unidos*

this fence isn't big enough for the both of us by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Key West sunset*

Key West sunset by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*pretty girls by the pier*

pretty girls by the pier by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great-Grey-owl*

Great-Grey-owl by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*baby, it's c-c-cold outside!*

baby, it's c-c-cold outside! by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*walking the line*

walking the line by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*lost in thought*

lost in thought by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ominous mood in Placentia harbour*

ominous mood in Placentia harbour by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sandpipers in New Brunswick's Bay of Fundy*

Sandpipers in New Brunswick's Bay of Fundy by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*silver cake decorations on a place mat "abstract"*

silver cake decorations on a place mat "abstract" by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*fences from above, in St. John's, NL*

fences from above, in St. John's, NL by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*first sight of Newfoundland*

first sight of Newfoundland by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Confederation Bridge*

Confederation Bridge by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*the move 
in Denver, CO*

the move by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*BW dragon*

BW dragon by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_5522 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_5421 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Urban geometry in B/W*

Urban geometry in B/W by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_5549 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_5588 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*boardwalk*

boardwalk by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kaufman Performing Arts Center*

Kaufman Performing Arts Center by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_5595 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_3093_4_5_tonemapped by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arts centre*

Arts centre by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_3105_6_7_fused by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Arts centre*

Arts centre by marianna armata, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_8022 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Untitled-5a by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_0538 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_2969_70_71_tonemapped by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_3168_69_70_tonemapped by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Imagen 067 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_1334_5_6_tonemapped by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_1748_49_50_tonemapped by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_1726_7_8_tonemapped by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_0589_90_91_tonemapped by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_0637_8_9_tonemapped by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


IMG_0856 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


IMG_0861_2_3_tonemapped by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


IMG_0964_5_6_tonemapped by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


St. Ildephonsus Cathedral by Alfonso Aguiar, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Afternoon Flight by Alfonso Aguiar, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Suleymaniye Mosque / Istanbul by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lackwanna - US*


To Breach Heaven's Gates | Our Lady of Victory Basilica by CM Goodenbury (FloodSpectre), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Veni Vidi Venice by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


KL B&W Sunrise by The Dutch Crow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


Bahía de Gijón by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Spring in the city II by fateish, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


See the Taipei, see the 101 ! by ChunPing Weng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le cirque du Soleil 7 by Ezio Scotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


München / Eisbachwelle by G Ober, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Buda by Silvio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Suleymaniye Mosque / Istanbul by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Olabeaga, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country) 2017.02.15 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Darmstad *


Darmstädter Ansichten II by Schermannski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le cirque du Soleil 6 by Ezio Scotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


Kölner Dom no. 03 by Samuel Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benidorn - Spain*


fullsizeoutput_1f49 by Andrey Glazunov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


5873 by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baltimore - US*


Kayaks by hburrussiii, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chongqing - China*


2016 - China - Yangtze River - Shibaozhai Causeway by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Last Paddle of the Day by Alan Barker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niagara Falls*


Holiday Photos: Me....Out Chasing Butterflies by Sue Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Let's dance! by Yoann Michel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Imagen 397low-01-01 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Imagen 1440low by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yorkville, Toronto, Ontario*

1R8A4787 by Johnny [Shakedown], en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


SENAREF by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


REDENTOR by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valdelateja, Burgos B&W*

Valdelateja, Burgos B&W by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_4960_1_2_tonemapped by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_2373_4_5_tonemapped by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_1712 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ruinas b&w*

ruinas b&w by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*iglesia y arbol, Pesquera de Ebro b&w*

iglesia y arbol, Pesquera de Ebro b&w by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_1872 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*tormenta sobre la ria de Bilbao*

tormenta sobre la ria de Bilbao by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente bilbao*

puente bilbao by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente universidad de deusto, Bilbao*

puente universidad de deusto, Bilbao by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio diputación foral de Vizcaya, Bilbao*

palacio diputación foral de Vizcaya, Bilbao by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_1705 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castillo y iglesia castro-urdiales b&w*

castillo y iglesia castro-urdiales b&w by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castro-Urdiales puerto*

castro-urdiales puerto by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Muelle*

muelle by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monasterio de San Martin Pinario, Santiago de Compostela*

Monasterio de San Martin Pinario, Santiago de Compostela 4 by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Imagen 094low by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Convento de San Francisco de Santiago*

convento de San Francisco de Santiago by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Imagen 1966low-01 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral Pamplona*

catedral pamplona 3 by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Imagen 665low by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monumento a los fueros y Palacio de Navarra - Pamplona*

monumeto a los fueros y palacio de navarra - Pamplona by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Imagen 629low-01 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calle portales, Logroño*

calle portales, Logroño by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2016 Film_157 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


El crisol by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente de piedra, Logroño*

puente de piedra, Logroño by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Burgos y rio*

catedral de burgos y rio b&w by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Imagen 247low by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Imagen 1704low-01 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Night and the city. Moscow. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Imagen 2278low-01 by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_5133_4_5_tonemapped by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_4621_2_3_tonemapped by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


IMG_4647_8_9_tonemapped by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


A mano alzada by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Claustro Catedral de Segovia*

claustro catedral de segovia by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The horses of helios, London*

the horses of helios london by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Picadilly Circus London*

picadilly circus london by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St. Paul's Cathedral*

st. paul's cathedral b&w by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*9 pall mall, London*

9 pall mall, london by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Cóncavo y convexo. by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Elementos by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trafalgar Square b&w*

trafalgar square aquamarina by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


la luz al final del tunel by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Southwark Cathedral*

southwark cathedral by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Las bellas de blanco y negro.. by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Ilustre Cultura by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London bridge blue*

london bridge blue by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Sólo poesía by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Westminster abey*

westminster abey by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bigben old*

bigben old by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Monumento a los Niños Héroes México by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Underground*

underground2 by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sights from London bridge*

sights from london bridge b&w by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Palacio de Bellas Artes by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Regia by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gigantillos y Cabezones*

gigantillos y cabezones b&w by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Imaginación by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Puebla, Mexico*


In the other side by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bigben gold*

bigben gold by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Kinetic by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Yunyu Lu, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Torre Mayor by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Farolas by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London bridge b&w*

london bridge b&w by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Igualdad by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

calatravavx said:


> *London tower & bridge*
> london tower & bridge


Not black white photo; too many colors to post here


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London street b&w*

london street b&w by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


El lienzo antes de pintar. . by Edgardo Mendez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parroquia San Juan el real*

parroquia san juan el real black & white by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral Oviedo *

catedral oviedo black & white by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza Mayor Salamanca*

plaza mayor salamanca Black & White by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Leon*

catedral de leon Black & White by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Patio Alcazar Toledo*

patio alcazar toledo B&W by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lina Bo Bardi*

Lina Bo Bardi by CaOS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Urban scene*

Urban scene by CaOS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Untiltled*

Untiltled by CaOS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Violinist 
Buenos Ayres, Argentina, 2013*

Violinist by CaOS, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sarlat-La-Caneda, Aquitaine, France*

Per le vie di Sarlat by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Masken. by Christin Eichler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portsmouth, England*

Dry Stack by ShrubMonkey (Julian Heritage), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Arc de Triomphe by William A. Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mendocino, California*

Mendocino Fog by gr7361, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bangkok - Thailand*

Bangkok - Thailand by ignacio frez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Glückstadt, Germany*

Glückstadt by Andree Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Le ventilo géant by niKo SnOOze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Across the Tees, England*

Across the Tees by Peter Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Vyrnwy, Wales*

Lake Vyrnwy Dam I by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

Schönbrunn Palace - II by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*

St. John's Church, Helsinki by Petteri Salomaa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Streets of Lisbon by Mafalda2001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valecchie, Umbria, Italy*

Walkin through Assisi by Mark We, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*

Grand Bazaar, Istanbul by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Centre, Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*

12 O'clock Tick Tock!! by Manu Dreuil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rudolstadt, Thuringia, Germany*

Eingangstor - Schloss Heidecksburg by SD NBG, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palacio de Cibeles, Madrid, Spain*

Luces y sombras. by ana gomez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cond, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris-137 by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

... pensamientos ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Angoli di Torino: Piazza Castello, sullo sfondo la Mole by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dinorwic, Wales*

The Terraces [Explored] by ShrubMonkey (Julian Heritage), on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Catedral BW, Morelia. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Being Watched by William A. Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Pershing square B&W. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bangkok - Thailand*

Bangkok - Thailand by ignacio frez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scotland*

Un Château en Ecosse by niKo SnOOze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Accross the Tyne, England*

Accross the Tyne by Peter Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

Schönbrunn Palace - III by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*

Helsinki city bikes by Petteri Salomaa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Roof by Mafalda2001, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valecchie, Umbria, Italy*

Walkin through Assisi by Mark We, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perouges, Lyon, France*

Old car, Perouges by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Espacio Fundación Telefónica, Madrid, Spain*

Luces de Ciudad by ana gomez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cochem, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Viaduc de Passy by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Polo, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Lungo i canali by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Memorial to the Russian Expeditionary Corps in France by William A. Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California*

People of San Francisco by ignacio frez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*

Temperate House by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Čakovec, Croatia*

Čakovec, Prva osnovna by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*


Guanajuato. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Teatro Juarez, Guadalajara by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Waterless light. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Tlalpujahua. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


San Francisco. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Acueducto,Morelia. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Guadalajara. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Guadalajara. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Guadalajara. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Guadalajara. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


San francisco. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


Laguna Beach. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Atrio, Morelia. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Sin título by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Puxtla, Tlalpujahua by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


Tlalpujahuilla. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jalisco, Mexico*


Guadalajara. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


San Simeon. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


San Francisco bay. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Michoacan, Mexico*


De frente, Tlalpujahua. by Suil Torres, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Looking For Love by Agustin Rafael Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kanagawa - Japan*


Dai Hondo by Agustin Rafael Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Boeing 787-10 Test Plane Coming In Out of the Clouds by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by michael littlewood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto*


Golden Pavilion by Clint, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasov - Romania*


When everything is clear... by George Pancescu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bech - Luxembourg*


Untitled by Michaela Knizova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Untitled by Lazaro Lazo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


trying to measure the immeasurable by Mariann Nikolaisen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg
*

Escalator to the Music by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


twilight by Mariann Nikolaisen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo at Night by imladris517, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


covers by Mariann Nikolaisen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Shinjuku by Walter Genuit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
165. by Carreto., on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Camara Municipal de Oporto, Portugal*

Camara Municipal de Oporto, Portugal by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tumba Luis de Camoens, Monasterio de Los Jeronimos, Lisboa*

Tumba Luis de Camoens, Monasterio de Los Jeronimos, Lisboa by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Libreria Lello, Oporto, Portugal*

Libreria Lello, Oporto, Portugal by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente D. Luis I, Oporto, Portugal*

Puente D. Luis I, Oporto, Portugal by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oporto, Portugal*

Oporto, Portugal by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Untitled by Stefania Avila, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oceano Atlantico, Oporto, Portugal*

Oceano Atlantico, Oporto, Portugal by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torre Dos Clerigos, Oporto, Portugal*

Torre Dos Clerigos, Oporto, Portugal by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oporto, Portugal*

Oporto, Portugal by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles by Sean Sweeney, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oporto, Portugal*

Oporto, Portugal by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bella Porto! Portugal*

Bella Porto! Portugal by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Libreria Lello, Oporto, Portugal*

Libreria Lello, Oporto, Portugal by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cais da Ribeira, Oporto, Portugal*

Cais da Ribeira, Oporto, Portugal by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barrio de la Ribeira, Oporto, Portugal*

Barrio de la Ribeira, Oporto, Portugal by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Plaza de la Ribeira, Oporto, Portugal*

Plaza de la Ribeira, Oporto, Portugal by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente de la Arrábida, Oporto, Portugal*

Puente de la Arrábida, Oporto, Portugal by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monumento al Infante Dom Henrique el Navegante, Oporto, Portugal*


Monumento al Infante Dom Henrique el Navegante, Oporto, Portugal by Juan Faraldos, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
sao paulo 2016 by Daniel Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
CHARING CROSS, LONDON - 2017 by Richard John Ford, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Liverpool Anglican Cathedral*

Liverpool Anglican Cathedral by Gerry Simons, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Anteros*

Anteros by Gerry Simons, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Rialto by Gary Angus, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shafts of light*

Shafts of light by Gerry Simons, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sudley House*

Sudley House by Gerry Simons, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Speke Hall Liverpool*

Speke Hall Liverpool by Gerry Simons, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta harbour breakwater (explored 1 May 16) by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leading me towards the sea*

Leading me towards the sea by Gerry Simons, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marine Way Bridge and Funland with swans*

Marine Way Bridge and Funland with swans by Gerry Simons, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shadows in a deserted park*

Shadows in a deserted park by Gerry Simons, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A berth at Liverpool docks*

A berth at Liverpool docks by Gerry Simons, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Poem @ Molenbeek ¬ 20170724_2224 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Liverpool Playhouse*

Liverpool Playhouse by Gerry Simons, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Smile in underground*

Smile in underground by Dalibor Papcun, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New Brighton, Wirral*

Whats On ? by paul ashton, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Butterfly Residential, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Liverpool graffiti*

Liverpool graffiti by THE OLD BRIT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*X men*

X men by Dalibor Papcun, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hrnciarska ulica Kosice*

Hrnciarska ulica Kosice by Dalibor Papcun, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utah*

Utah Highway by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

At U-Bahn station Kurfürstendamm by Petteri Salomaa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clevedon pier - UK*


Seawards by Peter H, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burgos, Spain*

Entre dos mundos by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris vue de la Tour Eiffel by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Piedmont - Italy*


Casale Monferrato by Paolo Patrian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

... cabalgando en blanquinegro ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vanchiglia, Turin, Piedmont*

Angoli di Torino: Il ponte e la Gran Madre by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bern, Switzerland*

Blumenfenster by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Central Plaza Hong Kong by Benjeev Rendhava, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*

Stone bear by Petteri Salomaa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in North Carolina - US*


Look Down by shutterBRI, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijón, Spain*

Libre albedrío by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norwich - UK*


Looking up or down? by sebauk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris vue de la Tour Eiffel by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sta Fe de Montseny, Catalonia, Spain*

Cuidado bella damisela... hay alguien al acecho!! by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heidelberg, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*

Heidelberg by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nyon - Switzerland*


A church, a vineyard, the lake, and the sky by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Black Creek Village, Toronto, Canada*

Town Hall by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijón, Spain*

Tiempo de nada by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leipzig
*

Rolling Up, Rolling Down by Michael Schuh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris vue de la Tour Eiffel by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Looking up at Looking Down by Mark Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain*

Cuanta historia han visto estas calles... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergamo Alta, Italy*

Bergamo Streets by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minfford - UK*


Tal-y-llyn Lake by bainebiker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heidelberg, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*

Heidelberg by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


InVertigo by Steve Passlow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nashville, Tennessee*

Under the Bridge by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


Temecula Balloon and Wine Festival, Lighting em Up, EXPLORED #54 by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijón, Spain*

Ejercicio by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


looking_down by Luke Healey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris-39 by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cleveland Dam - Canada*


cleveland dam from the top by Kevin Heggie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Polo, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Piazzetta Veneziana by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Piazza San Marco by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cologne *


Decagon by NRG Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Star Wheel Up Close by Powder Photographic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Louisville, Kentucky*

Big Four Bridge by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris-33 by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Indianapolis, Indiana*

Benches by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zion National park - US*


Looking Down by Kurt Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Croce, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Vicoli Veneziani..... by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


A dangerous walk by Peter Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toronto, Canada*

Iron Truss Bridge by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris-28 by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aquitaine - France*


Looking Down by Mattias Hammar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amiens, Picardy, France*

Lungo i canali di Amiens by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Indianapolis, Indiana*

Public Garden by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bouchart gardens - Canada*


Sep23BouchartGardens_P1050178 by Louise Soe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oxford - UK*


looking down on academia by Phil Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honister pass - UK*


Honister-pass by Alf Branch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toronto, Canada*

Eaton Centre by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Vues théâtrales de Paris by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland
*

Look down by Daniele Salutari, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heidelberg, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*

Heidelberg by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney
*

The White House by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nashville, Tennessee*

Nashville at Dawn by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Looking for Freedom by Christian Weidinger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Angoli di Torino: Chiesa di San Tommaso by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
O P É R A . . . tion bnw by geometre18, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stranger on Westminster Bridge*

Stranger on Westminster Bridge by Fred Knox-Hooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Groups of people on the banks of the Regents canal... chatting in the cool night air.*

Chillin in Camden by Fred Knox-Hooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shooting the street*

Shooting the street by Fred Knox-Hooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Late night London*

Waiting for business by Fred Knox-Hooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Millennium Bridge, London*

London by Fred Knox-Hooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Southbank, London*

Southbank by Fred Knox-Hooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waterloo Bridge, London*

On the bridge by Fred Knox-Hooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great day at the activity centre at Lea Valley, North London.*

The rescue by Fred Knox-Hooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catwalkers*

Catwalkers by Fred Knox-Hooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunday afternoon in Parma*

Sunday afternoon in Parma by Fred Knox-Hooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The train station at Vernazza*

The train station at Vernazza by Fred Knox-Hooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Discovering Vernazza*

Discovering Vernazza by Fred Knox-Hooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canterbury*

Canterbury by Fred Knox-Hooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kyoto suburbs*

Kyoto suburbs by Fred Knox-Hooke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mevagissey Harbour.*

Boats boats and more boats. by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Doddington Place Gardens, Kent.*

Eagle Owl by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Full speed ahead*

Full speed ahead by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Harbour Life.*

Harbour Life. by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Smokin'*

Smokin' by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Someone doesn't mind the rain.*

Someone doesn't mind the rain. by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Life's a beach.*

Life's a beach. by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Duxford IWM*

Duxford IWM by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Biddenden Tractorfest, Kent 2016.*

Tractor ! by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*F100 Super Sabre -- Dassault Mystere Relics*

F100 Super Sabre -- Dassault Mystere Relics by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chevy Pick Up*

Chevy Pick Up by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*River Medway.*

River Medway. by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Austin Six*

Austin Six by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*It's certainly mine.*

The UK's Favourite ? by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Headcorn Combined Ops 2016*

Headcorn Combined Ops 2016 by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali - Indonesia*


the red parasol by Siew Meng Tham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vault - Heart by Rose Wilhelmina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Piedmont - Italy*


dietro le quinte - behind the scenes by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northumberland *


A great morning with friends... by Philip Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newport - RI - US*


Snow Bike by john branca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Provence - France*


Embarquement ... (Explore) by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Woburn - UK*


woburn church colour pop by Alan Batham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia, market by Rialto67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Trinity Church - B&W by Mark Choi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palencia - Spain*


trascoro catedral palencia by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sofia*


Here I'am by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alsace - France*


Happy Sun by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


IMG_9297 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Enjoy The Ride by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metz - France*


Metz by night by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion, Singapore by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Blanc Et Noir (630) by Shai Long, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
St Petersburg by Michal I, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Squares by Alexandre Zoppa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm in Black & White by cineastdan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Reinvented by Guillermo Mora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5560 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Commerce Court Landscape Monochrome by Jamie Hedworth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Morning - Berlin Checkpoint Charlie by Thomas Feiereis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_2695_F by Eduardo Breviglieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
City Scape by Tuhin Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
B A R C E L O N A by Siris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
il silenzio degli spazi infiniti by Fabio Tacca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
2009: Paris - looking over Place de la Concorde by dominotic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Rain by Peter Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ford Mustang. Displayed at Biggin Hiil.*

Vrooom. by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*English Electric Lightning*

English Electric Lightning by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pantiles Camera Centre*

Pantiles Camera Centre by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Payne's Clock*

Payne's Clock by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vickers VC-10K3 Interior*

Vickers VC-10K3 Interior by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cornwall Aviation Heritage Centre*

de Havilland Devon Cockpit by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chance Vought Corsair Duxford VE Airshow.*

Final Check by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mevagissey, Cornwall*

Mevagissey, Cornwall by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St Pauls Church Tunbridge Wells*

St Pauls Church Tunbridge Wells by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fowey, Cornwall*

Fowey, Cornwall by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunbridge Wells Cemetery*

Tunbridge Wells Cemetery by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunbridge Wells War Memorial*

Keeping Watch by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Woodbury Park Cemetery*

Woodbury Park Cemetery by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Overcast skies over the harbour in Cornwall.*

Mevagissey Harbour by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chance Vought Corsair*

Chance Vought Corsair by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"The Birds"*

"The Birds" by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Even the buskers in Tunbridge Wells are posh.*

Street Musicians by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mevagissey*

Mevagissey by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dunorlan Park*

Dunorlan Park by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restormel Castle*

Restormel Castle by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
ACA_273 by Andy C. Arciga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame by Tom Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
IMG_1777 by Maxime Ivanov, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castle Satzvey/Germany*

Castle Satzvey/Germany by Dietger Arnst, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Open*

Open by Lonnie Trent, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*I've Seen That Look Before*

I've Seen That Look Before by Eddie Coulson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Raval of Barcelona*

El Raval of Barcelona by El Don 250, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Troncos*

20140531-DSC_4850.jpg by Joe Prevedel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Man on the bridge*

Man on the bridge by Halvor Roe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suzuki GSX 1300R Hayabusa*

Suzuki GSX 1300R Hayabusa by Pieter de Knijff, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Elephant*

OI000033-02 by Martin Birk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St. Pölten, Niederösterreich, Austria*

Hohlkopfwand by Robert Schöller, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*At Dead Horse Point, Utah.*

Visions West by Bob Toye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Galerie sous haute surveillance*

Galerie sous haute surveillance by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Partial*

Partial by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Haussmann type of architecture*

Haussmann type of architecture by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lonely tree in metropolis*

Lonely tree in metropolis by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Areopagos Hill, Atenas, Ática*

Abandoned by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maratea (PZ).*

Maratea (PZ) - SAM_9443-1 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le Printemps *

Le Printemps - Art Nouveau by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Feeling small at Westminster Abbey*

Feeling small at Westminster Abbey by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Transmission*

Transmission by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Church Agia Triada, Piraeus, Greece*

Orthodox Church of Piraeus by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Agios Eleftherios church, Athens*

Wall detail (12th century) by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Imposing history*

Imposing history by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Urban life : soft contrasts*

Urban life : soft contrasts by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflections at the Gallery*

Reflections at the Gallery by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The bell tower of Chapelle Saint-Louis*

The bell tower of Chapelle Saint-Louis by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*UNESCO's World Heritage - The Chapel in Behuard (built between 1469 and 1482)*

UNESCO's World Heritage - The Chapel in Behuard (built between 1469 and 1482) by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Rehab : a special walk around the pond*_

Rehab : a special walk around the pond ❤❤❤ by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A different dimension*

A different dimension by "BLS", en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montmartre*

Montmartre by AbdelBokeh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Norway*

Reine by Ramon C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago, Illinois*

Chicago Skyline by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oradour-sur-Glane
Limousin
France*

Oradour-sur-Glane (2) by leuntje, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Annabrunnerstrasse*

Annabrunnerstrasse by Modular, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cupola*

Cupola by W.Utsch, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tarnowskie Góry*

Tarnowskie Góry by Konrad Woś, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lyon*

_SER9276 by NS M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belgrade, Serbia*

20170502-0454-Edit by Chris Osborne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maratea, Basilicata, Italia*

Maratea (PZ) - SAM_9473 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Espiritual*

L1006234 by KAWASEMI ＠Kingfisher, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ride*

Ride by evol5, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*automobile*

_MG_7972 by Gimi's Picts., on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Smena 8m*

Sin título by Vitaly Zimakov, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Australia*

Divine light by austr07, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Metro - Paris - France*

Metro - Paris - France by Fabien ROUIRE - FR-STUDIOS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toronto, Canada*

Nathan Philips Square by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waiting*

Sin título by Şener Hayat, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Ici, au moins, on peut se baigner ! by Sylvain Wiart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bridgnorth, England*

Untitled by Bobbie, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*People*

DSC02791 by Ruben S., en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kuopio, Northern Savonia, Finland*

Kallan sillat / Kalla bridges by Juha-Matti Markkanen, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente de la Generalitat*

Old and New by Pepe Soler Garcisánchez, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cornwall, England, United Kingdom*

St Germans Quay by Brian Holland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salamanca, Madrid, Spain*

Madrid, parque del Retiro. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Galatina, Italy*

IMGP3809 by renato giannini, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parador Nacional de La Granja*

Escultura by Pepe Soler Garcisánchez, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nantes, France*

zigzag by morbs06, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quevillon, Seine-Maritime, Normandie, France*

La représentation continue 3505 - Château de la Rivière-Bourdet, v. 1620, où séjournèrent Voltaire et Balzac — Quevillon, Seine-Maritime, Normandie, France by Afchine Davoudi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iraq*

waiting to go, RAF Merlin HC3, Basra, Iraq by Jeff Rosenberg, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calle de la Reina*

Calle de la Reina by Pepe Soler Garcisánchez, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oxburgh Hall, England*

Reflections of Oxburgh by David Baterip, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palacio de La Granja,Spain*

Palacio de La Granja by Pepe Soler Garcisánchez, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris vue de la Tour Eiffel by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heidelberg, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*

Heidelberg by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valtellina, Italy*

Valtellina, Italy by Rosca Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alhambra de Granada*

Alhambra de Granada by Pepe Soler Garcisánchez, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

Infinite by Thomas Blühmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scanno, Italy*

Street - Per le strade di Scanno by Cosimo Antitomaso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Untitled by José María Pérez Nuñez, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sangarcía - Fiestas de San Bartolomé.*

¡¡Ey, Ey, Toro!! by Pepe Soler Garcisánchez, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Perspective by Lubbock Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

*** by simonperet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*France*

France Saint Palais 6 by thierry_meunier, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Roncesvalles*

Roncesvalles by Pepe Soler Garcisánchez, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

No Limits! by justtogo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris - France*

Eiffel Tower 3 - Paris - France by Fabien ROUIRE - FR-STUDIOS, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Way of Saint James*

Pilgrims on Roncesvalles by Pepe Soler Garcisánchez, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toronto, Canada*

St. Lawrence Hall - Toronto by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Colossus*

The Colossus by Liviou67, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

**Intricacies**

*Intricacies* by Manita Goh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Financial District, Toronto, Ontario*

Seeing the world in black and white by Madeleine, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New Eastside, Chicago, Illinois*

La Salle Street by Res Ipsa Loquitur, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A little bit of stormy weather.*

A little bit of stormy weather. by Lens Cap Tim Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*In silence we rest.*

In silence we rest. by Lens Cap Tim Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cityscape black and white rework*

Cityscape black and white rework by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Son Coc, Palma, Islas Baleares*

Siesta by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monochrome Motorcycle*

monochrome motorcycle by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*HB*

HB by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Unterstrass, Zúrich, Cantón de Zúrich*

#Bridges by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hot air balloon*

Hot air balloon by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Streetshots Turkey*

Streetshots Turkey by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milas Airport, Muğla, Turquía*

Streetshots Turkey by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere Turquia*

Streetshots Turkey by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zúrich, Cantón de Zúrich, Suiza*

Bulb by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Autumn walk*

Autumn walk by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taksi*

Taksi by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bokeh session*

Bokeh session by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honolulu fish auction*

Opah by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Heading home*

heading home by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Turkish Bazaar cherries*

Turkish Bazaar cherries by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunset ride*

Sunset ride by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bodrum Marina*

Bodrum Marina by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*one swallow doesn't make a summer*

one swallow doesn't make a summer by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*White Night*

White Night by Altug Karakoc, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Curves and Angles by Robert Clinton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament Hill Selfie May 18 2017 by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dakar, Senegal*
dakar fev.2015 by philippe martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Flagstaff (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Hotel Monte Vista Flagstaff by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tampere, Finland*
Tampere, Finland by AV art, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Napoli, Italy*
Naples, Italy by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zadar, Croatia*
Got food? by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Grill BBQ Foodfestival op Oostplein in Rotterdam by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
s.o.f.i.a. by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Slim Pickings by Tom Napier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Flinders Street Railway Station by Andras Deak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Los Heroes by Oxkar G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver | Black & White by Double Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Langkawi, Malaysia*
football by LEADiya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
無標題 by David C W Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Cupid's Arrow by mteckes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
IMG_3134 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
A Glass of Tea & the Blue Mosque by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon Courthouse, France by Rob Stubbings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fertilizer factory in Drapetsona (Piraeus, Athens reg.), Greece*
Fertilizer factory in Drapetsona by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
How much of nature is missing by Kobie Mercury-Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by Matt Broad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
MorningDelight by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
The Forbidden City - Beijing by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KL by Fred Abery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Victoria Harbour, Hong Kong, 維多利亞港, 香港 by Paul Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes by FishEye by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Brunkebergstunneln (Brunkeberg Tunnel) by Dale Michelsohn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York by lyrks63, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antwerp, Belgium*
feeling invisible by Gerhard Körsgen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Untitled by John Quintero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
El Malecón by Olivier SIMARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
liverpool Black white (6) by steve ingers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
A little bit of stormy weather. by Lens Cap Tim Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Texas*

Aguja Clays & Shales by Gary Nored, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roscanvel, Brittany, France*

Les falaises de Roscanvel by Erwan Ac'h, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier de Notre-Dame, Paris, Ile-de-France*

My heart cries with Paris today by Andrzej, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rennes, France*

Street lamp by Gaëtan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Verona, Italy*

Verona, Italy by Rosca Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toronto, Canada*

Distillery District - Toronto by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bassano del Grappa, Italy*

Bassano del Grappa by renato giannini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris vue de la Tour Eiffel by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Volterra, Tuscany, Italy*

Per le vie di Volterra by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Essen, Germany*

Mezzo Mezzo by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Melbourne, Australia*

Into the Night. by Stephen White, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Birmingham, England*

grand entrance by OhDark30, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Hamburg - P7200829 by Diouuude, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

4 by Tong Long, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rennes, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Institut d'art et d'archéologie by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nogent-sur-Marne, France*

Les Berges de Nogent sur Marne. by eric cabrimol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norfolk, England*

Tomkit & Minuet by Clive Krauss-Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Plan de Gralba, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*

Contrast Landscape by Bjørn Breimo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Big Bend Ranch State Park, Texas*

Contrabando Waterhole by Gary Nored, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kinderdijk, Netherlands*

kinderdijk bw by Andrzej, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tours - France*


La petite porte de la sacristie by François Tomasi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reykjavik*


20170327_0093 by Chris Hodapp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


We Are Fashion by Robson Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


~~ L' Île du Taureau ~~ by Joëlle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna*


Bologna by mappett hz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Costa Rica*


Costa Rica, Cote pacifique. by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suffolk - UK*


Still water by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Going Home by Robson Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague by Yunyu Lu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Totaig - UK*


All calm at the Castle by GRAHAM DICKINSON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC02882 by Chia yen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Puuhonua park - US


Puuhonua Houanunan National Historic Park by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antigua & Barbuda*


Through Her Eyes - Shirley Heights, Antigua by Matthew Pugliese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Humanfrogs by Neiko Heiermeier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Prasat-Muang-Tam_13 by ppana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dinan - France*


Street in Dinan by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valtreara - Italy*


Gola di Frasassi by Avventure In Sella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Prom B/W by drosan dem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Helsinki - Vappu by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ashcombe - UK*


RedBulls by Ralph Rayner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crete Island - Greece*


south by Katerina Athanasaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dowhill - UK*


Ailsa Craig from Dowhill Farm in South Ayrshire by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mojav point, AZ - US*


Sunset at Mojave Point by Rick Lan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ideford - UK*


Yonder by Ralph Rayner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Kuta - Indonesia*


LIttle sand by CM LIM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Richmond, VA - US*


Color At The End by Tim Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Riverside Park South, NYC by josefrancisco salgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


South Bank Silhouettes by Jon Dickins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Looking To Ellins by Idreamofpies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami Beach - US*


Under my Umbrella, brella, brella by WeeLittlePiggy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rapid City - US*


Mammatus Clouds & Lightning by Kevin Aker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


Bridge Over The Han by Jarn Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


Colourful Reflections by Light+Shade [spcandler.zenfolio.com], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


Arch At Bootham Bar by Light+Shade [spcandler.zenfolio.com], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


South Down Lasalle by Chris Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadiz - Spain*


Approaching The Bridge by Light+Shade [spcandler.zenfolio.com], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bempton - UK
*

South of Scarborough by Ian Dolphin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


South-shields-lighthouse by Alf Branch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vezelay - France*


As the lights come on in Vezelay by AAAndrew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stamford - UK*


St Mary's Hill by Light+Shade [spcandler.zenfolio.com], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siemp Reap - Cambodia*


South Gate Gods by Kevin Heggie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Dakota - US*


South Dakota Storms by David Kingham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Historic Gastown (HDR) by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


Liverpool Blitz Memorial Sculpted by Tom Murphy by Graham Peers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boca Raton, FL - US*


Carnival Ride Selective Coloring by Dan Beck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt Zoo*


Frankfurt am Main - Zoo - Piranhas by Picturepest, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Wondering Through the legs by Tony Lau Photographic Art, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Filthy Lurker Tenticals by Rhysuss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


Glorious York by Resilient741, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soroya - Norway*


Sea in the light of the midnigh tsun by Birger Falch-Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Monocity Vortex by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


west side by Cybergabi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset - UK*


West Bay by Marilyn Peddle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Kitts & Nevis*


Cruise_ship by Avery Liburd (averyliburdphoto.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


WW1: Blood swept lands and seas of red by Marc Biarnès, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Ladybugs by Douglas Mo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rockland, Maine, Estados Unidos*

blossom, thorny and spotted leaves, Beech Street, Rockland, Maine, Nikon D3300, mamiya 45mm f-2.8 prime lens, 7.27.17 by steve aimone, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Singapore street by Ashley Beavan, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Working harbor, fog, Rockland*

working harbor, fog, Rockland, Maine, 5.29.12 by steve aimone, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Archtectural forms*

archtectural forms, Rockland, Maine, Nikon D40, Sigma DC 18-50mm f-2.8, 8.6.15 by steve aimone, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
can you feel the same? by Rafau_, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*BW-hanfu*

BW-hanfu by Vincent Yeh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street*

L1006250 by KAWASEMI ＠Kingfisher, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sin titulo*

Sin titulo by Monk fotografia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ahhhh !*

Ahhhh ! by Norbert Peter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Downhill*

downhill by Bio. Milch., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150402_0465M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*E ancora sù*

E ancora sù by Fabrizio Buoso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moscow*

Red Sq. by Ramon C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Agusta Brutale 800*

Agusta Brutale 800 by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2017 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dresden*

countess by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Am Lessingplatz / Lindengässchen*

silent district by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
in a hurry... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Großenhain (Sachsen)*

movie theater by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Windows painting*

windows painting by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Choppy sea*

choppy sea by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Central portal*

central portal by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflection*

reflection by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fes, Morocco*
Arch into the medina by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perth, Australia*
DSC_0078-1 by ScootaCoota, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Karanga Ra by 4oClock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
2013_0122_22451000 by Céline Raux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Fila de Bicis by Garimba Rekords, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
St Marks Square by theglobalraconteur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
@ Kanal ¬ 20170728_0128 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
... last reflexion ... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Meissen an der Frauenkirche*

Meissen an der Frauenkirche by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lingnerschloss Dresden*

Lingnerschloss Dresden by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Park Zabeltitz*

Pavillon by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blaues Wunder Dresden*

Blaues Wunder Dresden by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Weißeritztalbahn*

Weißeritztalbahn by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hallstatt*

Hallstatt by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Burgruine Caminau*

Burgruine Caminau by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Teepott*

Warnemünde by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boselblickhöhe Meißen*

Boselblickhöhe Meißen by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Steuerrad Großsegler*

Steuerrad Großsegler by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kontraste*

Kontraste by Rambofoto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Metro Station Saint-Germain-Des-Prés, Paris 4.Mai 2013*_

Sin título by Dieter Krehbiel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Notre Dame underground*

Notre Dame underground by Dieter Krehbiel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Harbor Dreams*

Harbor Dreams by Dieter Krehbiel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lower East Side*

Lower East Side by Dieter Krehbiel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Off-Season*

Off-Season by Dieter Krehbiel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The glance*

The glance by Dieter Krehbiel, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shibakoen 4 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*

Keepers of Your Rest by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Angoli di Torino: Palazzo Madama by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

_MG_0051 by stephanie.varidel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chapel by Joseph Cuypers*

P1100162-bewerkt by Stefan Machielse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ocean*

Bateau Noir by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

The Landscape Is Changing. by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon. Portugal*

Up the stairs by _StreetShooter_, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trossachs, Scotland*

Loch Ard by Billy Currie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amersfoort, Netherlands*

Birds by Eddy Allart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dark & Lovely*

Dark & Lovely by ATOMIC Hot Links, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*quarry*

Untitled 3 by Lewis Francis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seoul, Seoul, South Korea*

Towers. by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bridge of the Seine*

BALADE EN PÉNICHE. Ayke Gaze Photography by eric cabrimol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Verona, Italy*

Verona, Italy by Rosca Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Portici di Torino by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Tiger Soccer by Nonac_Foto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ryde - UK*


Quarr Abbey by Tom Evans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tallinn*


Tallinn by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


stealthy footsteps by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


CHA_0220 by Humorous Chanos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Girl & cat by Guib_Did, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crete - Greece*


Crete, B&W by Mateusz Cissowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Anchored in the Old Port (HDR) by Jonathan Grenier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


Carro de boi by Milena Abreu_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Conventry - UK*


Grunge Noir by Iain Merchant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hut Life [Explored] by ShrubMonkey (Julian Heritage), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Behind the curtain by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugano - Switzerland*


Spigoli by Maritè Toledo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baratti - Italy*


Pini Marittimi. Golfo di Baratti. by Francesco Griselli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Flower power by Natalie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Untitled by Julia Solis Tamargo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona*


Barcelona by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Slomocean by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Young rabbit by Loïc Pettiti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne
*

wesley anne by ziz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Gioacchino Petronicce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka - Japan*


Layer-Osaka,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Le Louvre, la nuit - 5 by Fabrizio Veneziano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palma de Mallorca - Spain*


The umbrella. by Raúl González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka - Japan*


Tower-Osaka,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zoagli - Italy*


Mareggiata by Fabrizio Veneziano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Riva Aquariva by Fabrizio Veneziano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Pianoforte by Fabrizio Veneziano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Perspective by Ashok Saravanan .Ay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Light Beings by Slimdandy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


unfenced existence by Tony Cole, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camogli - Italy*


Pescatori by Fabrizio Veneziano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


I'll find my way... by @icandidyou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punta del Este - Uruguay*


Propulsion by Betina La Plante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Via Roma by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malta *


Telescope by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dragon Turtle by yuval ben moshe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Streetcar Stop by Daren N., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow*


Glass Facets by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in North Dakota - US*


TR's Cabin 1.0 by Jack Lefor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Boats II by Nuno F. Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jacksonville - US*


Rows of Wreaths by Francine Schumpert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Polignano - Italy*


Polignano Coast by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Crossing by Paul Shears, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


1000580 by Guymaster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monopoli - Italy*


Duomo di Monopoli by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


upward by John Drossos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valetta*


Balconies by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the light by Andreas Klodt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calgary*


Family of Man by Sergei ~ 5of7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malta *


Yellow Boat by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria - Canada*


Has life played a trick, Sealed you in brick by brick by Jay Carrieres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Canary Wharf, London by Ludo Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Volcanic Sand patterns at Stokksnes by Nick Leonard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Liberté, Egalité, Fraternité by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Gull & Angel by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Rotterdam by Night by W. Van Domera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Hawea - New Zealand*


Lake Hawea, South Island, NZ by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malta*


Sails by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Dmitriy Beketov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


La Mujer de Bronce by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


straight by Giacomo Buttgereit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ledbury - UK*


Ledbury by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ashdon - UK*


Now that's a tractor! by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Underground.........Keeping London Moving Since 1863 by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Wedding March by Julian Chan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Comino - Malta*_


Watchtower by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Indianapolis - US*


66/365 – Steps and the City by Doug Waggoner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Noa - Argentina*


En el Camino - On the Road by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


The Storm Front by Steve Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Andra - Austria*


Hell on earth by Christian Mathelitsch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bienvenidos al Show - Welcome to the show by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The scales of justice by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow*


Möbius by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Under my broken umbrella by Peter Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


She can pick me up any day...... by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nashville - US*


Reflected by Malcolm MacGregor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Clifton Balconies by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


ASAKUSA Thunder Temple,Tokyo by JOHN BANOT, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Swallows*

Swallows by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Regent Court, Blackpool*

Regent Court, Blackpool by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Croeso cynnes yn oerwynt Mawrth / A warm welcome in the cold March wind*

Croeso cynnes yn oerwynt Mawrth / A warm welcome in the cold March wind by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fe gei fynd i'r ddawns! / You shall go to the ball!*

Fe gei fynd i'r ddawns! / You shall go to the ball! by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ble mae'r Doctor?*

Ble mae'r Doctor? / Where's the Doctor? - Blackpool by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cysgodion y ffair / Pleasure Beach shadows*

Cysgodion y ffair / Pleasure Beach shadows by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The fun of getting wet*

Hwyl gwlychu / The fun of getting wet - Blackpool Pleasure Beach by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pleasure Beach Express*

Pleasure Beach Express by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holy Trinity, Blackpool (1895)*

Holy Trinity, Blackpool (1895) by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sainsbury's, Blackpool*

Sainsbury's, Blackpool by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chwa llaith a thristwch llethol*

Chwa llaith a thristwch llethol by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Penarth o Gaerdydd*

Penarth o Gaerdydd by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iliz Baen-Veur*

Iliz Baen-Veur by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ar fin plymio / A punto de buceo*

Ar fin plymio / A punto de buceo by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yn awchus am bob blewyn mân*

Yn awchus am bob blewyn mân by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chapel ar C'halvar, Ar Roc'h-Derrien*

Chapel ar C'halvar, Ar Roc'h-Derrien by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caban Coch, Maesyfed*

Caban Coch, Maesyfed by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Croesi*

Croesi by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rhisiart Hincks Seguir
Porth y Fynwent, Cathays*

Porth y Fynwent, Cathays by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gargoel, Yr Hen Goleg, Aberystwyth*

Gargoel, Yr Hen Goleg, Aberystwyth by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eglwys Capel Bangor*

Eglwys Capel Bangor by Rhisiart Hincks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente Zubizuri y Torres Isozaki, Bilbao*

puente Zubizuri y torres Isozaki, Bilbao 2 by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo by Conrado Tramontini (Conras), on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lucha por el alpiste *

Lucha por el alpiste (DSC_5026) by S PA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Valle de Guadalupe*

El Valle de Guadalupe (DSC_1774) by S PA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vigilando la nidada*

Vigilando la nidada (DSC_1766) by S PA, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Fave throwbacks by Ally Kropp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Rue du Faubourg Saint-Antoine, Paris XII by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Músico Notting Hill 2 by Garimba Rekords, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Saoud-VI-160 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ensenada, Baja California*

Riviera. Patio bougambillias (DSC_1384_1613) by S PA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Serie Niños y Fuentes*

Serie Niños y Fuentes (4) (DSC_2133) by S PA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Andador Turístico *

Andador Turístico (DSC_2164) by S PA, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Elegancia*

Elegancia (DSC_2485) by S PA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral de Chihuahua*

Catedral de Chihuahua (DSC_2915) by S PA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kiosco central, Chihuahua*

Kiosco central, Chihuahua (DSC_2916) by S PA, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Des fontaines bien gardées by Francoise, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valle de los Hongos, Sierra Tarahumara*

Valle de los Hongos, Sierra Tarahumara (DSC_2883_01) by S PA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guaymas. Hotel Armida*

Guaymas. Hotel Armida (DSC_2640) by S PA, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stuttgart-Mitte, Stuttgart, Baden-Wurttemberg*

way to the gallery by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Side, New York*

÷ by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mansion / School*

P4700617 by Lewis Francis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crillon-le-Brave, France*

Go back in Provence - Crillon-le-Brave by delphine imbert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*New York*

Jane's Carousel by Robert Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Iced Truck, After the Warehouse Fire by David Schalliol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isla Mujeres - Mexico*


Eyes in the dark by KIYOSHI OKADA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elvinton - UK*


Aston Martin DBS - Elvington, York by Greco Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


A bright and boisterous day by Mark Maxwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagano - Japan*


Matsumoto Castle in the Rain by Daniel Welch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Greeting light by Erik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


black and gold by dave harrison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


CologneStadtgarten by Bernd Schaefers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Zaragoza Semana Santa 2015 by Antonio Goya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff - UK*


Umbrellas in the rain by James Doherty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


autumn afternoon by frank_hb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


crowd control by Tony Cole, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Silay - Philippines*


Sugarcane Harvest Silay, Philippines. by Eric Verdaasdonk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


oper by Matthias Neumayer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valetta*


Crossroads by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balcombe - UK*


To infinity AND BEYOND! by Rob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Bear Creek Rd by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Helter Skelter by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Bus In Ghostly Rainy Season Scenery by Daniel Ruyle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


LUX AETERNA by Beno Saradzic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Love under cover by Charles Kyriazos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bodiam castle - UK*


Calm Night At Bodiam Castle by dattenphotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wellington - New Zealand*


Outside Art by Dan Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Tram Leidsestraat Amsterdam by Karim Kat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Canary Wharf at night B&W by dattenphotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


The Secret Bench of Knowledge by Vlasta Juricek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sempringham - UK*


In the churchyard by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Yet more rain by spannerino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kent - UK*


Ramsgate Inner Marina On A Still Dark Night by dattenphotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Dungeon by Theresa Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ely - UK*


View from the crowsnest by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Top of Jabel Jais by Shyjith Kannur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Munich, Rathaus by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the eye by Manuel Mira Godinho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver Island - Canada*


San Josef Bay, Cape Scott, Vancouver Island by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuakata - Bangladesh*


Kuakata- the epitome of human resilience - 5 by Mohammad Moniruzzaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuakata - Bangladesh*


Kuakata- the epitome of human resilience - 4 by Mohammad Moniruzzaman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
#上海外灘 #thebund #上海 #shanghai #china #travelogue #bandw #blackandwhitephoto #bwphotography #nightphotography #nightlights #architecturephotography #architectureporn #urbanphotography #cityscape #streetphotography #iphoneography #shotoniphone6 #hkiger #cort by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
My daily life by Mariusz Zoolek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
170801_013 by Anton Zheltikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DSC03604 by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Girl... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
kiosko en Plaza Manuel Becerra, Madrid by Mari Carmen Carabias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles Skyline Monochrome by April Reppucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Levitando... MCris by Maria Cristina Mello Ayres do Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Luces y sombras III by Darío Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
IMG_9840 by Chris Chialdikas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
PASSERELLE_6771 by Jean Boulange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
2016_06_20-23 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
for Gondola's only!!! by Greg Luengen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Minimal (Up'n'down) by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bota by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Spice Souk - Dubai by Steve Wampler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5930 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pauvre homme perdu dans l'opulence urbaine .*

Pauvre homme perdu dans l'opulence urbaine . by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montée de la Grande-Côte à Lyon .*

Montée de la Grande-Côte à Lyon . by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Place des Terreaux à Lyon .*

Place des Terreaux à Lyon . by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palais de justice de Lyon .*

Palais de justice de Lyon . by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aire de jeux sur les berges de la Seine .*

DSCF1642affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago*

Santiago by Lugar Citadino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*an Antonio*

San Antonio by Lugar Citadino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Metro de Valparaíso*_

Metro de Valparaíso by Lugar Citadino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago, Santiago, Chile*

Santiago by Lugar Citadino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Puente Alto, Santiago, Chile*

Santiago by Lugar Citadino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Placeres, Valparaíso, Valparaíso*

Valparaíso by Lugar Citadino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gran Santiago *

Santiago by Lugar Citadino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago Centro*

Santiago Centro by Lugar Citadino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Chile*

Santiago de Chile by Lugar Citadino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Starbucks Las Condes*

Starbucks by Lugar Citadino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Las Condes*

Las Condes by Lugar Citadino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Baron, Valparaíso*

Valparaíso by Lugar Citadino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago*

Santiago by Lugar Citadino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Chile*

Santiago de Chile by Lugar Citadino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monserrat, Santiago, Santiago*

Santiago by Lugar Citadino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Playa Ancha, Valparaíso, Valparaíso*

Valparaíso by Lugar Citadino, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


97/365 - 4/7/2011 by iPlaid34 (sooooo busy - catching up soon!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*River Tiddy - UK*


Viaduct Reflections by mick blakey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inle lake - Myanmar*


Inle Lake fisherman by Mariasme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Akron - US*


dark snowy day in akron on thornton by lance apple, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


0531----002493-roadtrip-D3200-2013-2 by Karl Rouwhorst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20130503-photo-vocab-spanish-word-of-the-day-elefante-marino by Funky Spirit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oberhausen - Germany*


Gasometer Oberhausen (III) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_4341 by Ethan Chivari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Martha's Vineyard - US
*

The Jump - First Place in Martha's Vineyard Photo Competition by Nicole Carman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Le Palais-Royal by Federica Gentile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


interaction by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

street photography-13 by Alessandra Gerardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka - Japan*


Interactions by Vincent Li, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


flying is not better... by Magdalena Roeseler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fly.. by kplus+, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


fly by LŇ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai - India*


Fly... by Neetesh Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


We Need Rock' n' Roll ! by Mathilde BARBARAY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Water Festival |:| Happy Bangla New Year 1422! by Hasan Murad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Kiyevskaya Metro Station - Moscow by Simone Della Fornace, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Molise, Italy*


Albero by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


Albero e uomo by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abruzzi, Italy*


Molto interessante by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abruzzi, Italy*


Una vita insieme by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abruzzi, Italy*


La rocca in bianco e nero by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore night skyline, Singapore*
Singapore at night by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Chinatown by Luigi Anzivino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Heart St. Petersburg by Sebastian Humphreys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
#SOSCOUPINBRAZIL by Luciano Marra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm in Black & White by cineastdan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Looking Up Torre Latinoamericana II by Joe Giampaoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Case Goods Lane by A Great Capture (Ash2276), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Morning - Berlin Checkpoint Charlie by Thomas Feiereis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
peopleofthephone by machine aveugle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Glamour by Xavier Mejias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Different Milan by danieltimisphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris. by Ally Kropp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Big ben B&W by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza by comradavid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
L-Isla by Jules Bartolomé, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Abruzzi, Italy*


Noir by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basilicata, Italy*


Cristo di Maratea by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sitting by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


Philippo III Rege by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


Quartieri spagnoli by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Scorcio del castello di Bracciano by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Castello odescalchi by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Molo sul lago by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Marte by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Butterfly Residential, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nevers, France*
Porte du Croux, Nevers n°2 by Alexandre Aimé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nanakuli beach at Oahu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Nānākuli, Oʻahu, Hawaii. by Inge Vautrin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
High Street by Robin J Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lazio, Italy*


Facciata by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


Musica by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Telephone cut-out by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Londra by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Big Ben by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


Piccadilly by SDB79, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


stabile in bianco e nero by marco pozza, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


venezia36 bianco e nero by marco pozza, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


venezia23 bianco e nero by marco pozza, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


venezia14 bianco e nero by marco pozza, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


l uomo in aria come oggetto avanzato-2 by marco pozza, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Friuli-Venezia-Giulia, Italy*


sacile13 by marco pozza, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Friuli-Venezia-Giulia, Italy*


alberi4 by marco pozza, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Friuli-Venezia-Giulia, Italy*


_DSC0155 ok 1 by marco pozza, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


tre cime di lavaredo19 bianco e nero by marco pozza, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Heidelberg bridge (Heidelberg), Germany*
Heidelberg by Francis ROBERT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (Athens), Greece*
Γεωμετρική Ομορφιά | Geometrical Beauty by Dimitris Iatrou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

the sunlight by cedric surles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cannes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Monastero di Saint Honorat by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Vestige d'un temps "2" (Monochrome) by Michel Gallen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*ladybird*

Ladybird in red by Eirik Johannessen, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


campanile bianco e nero2 by marco pozza, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*quarry*

Untitled by Lewis Francis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Northwestern Brooklyn, New York*

NYC by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


pecore by marco pozza, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hradcany, Prague, Czech Republic*

Bridge (in Explore) by Zsofia Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

20170412_0223-2 by Juha Forsberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambridge*


Reality Checkpoint by Marco & Mark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


The Royal Mile, Edinburgh, Scotland, United Kingdom by © Stewart Leiwakabessy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niagara Falls*


OMGRainbows! by Valerio_B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poblet - Spin*


mighty hall by GOLDFOCUS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw*


Untitled by tato muminka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Metro @ madrid by Steven Squid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw*


Untitled by tato muminka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scario - Italy*


Scario (SA) - SAM_9340-1 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sinnington - UK*


Selective Colouring Experiments: Phone Box on the Village Green by Will Corder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


DSC_0696 by Joakim Borgen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferrara - Italy*


Ferrara_170213_P2130388_1718 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Obviously..They're Up to No Good by Tom Reese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Narita - Japan*


成田国際空港近くのホテルの窓から。朝靄にかすむ水田。 by taro kunugi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Ben Lacey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Untitled by Ben Lacey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Changing the Guard + B/W by Lee Nichols, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Tower Poppies by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


Kraków , Wawel , Wisła by Waldek Polska, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Forli - Italy*


SAM_7097-1 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Well Head Colors by Helen Sampson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valetta Harbour 3 by Steven Feather, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
A Bicyclette ! by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location at Maui, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Maui Snapshots by alliance1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Day 1-2, June 22-23, 2017 - Budapest (12 of 60) by sonnymencher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Anticipation by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa's Capital (Canada) by RickLev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nagoya, Japan*
栄 • Around Sakae by Jon-Fū, the写真machine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
A Day Trip to Atlanta by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Sweet Sit by Henry Sudarman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maringá, Brazil*
Photographer by Júlio Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Esteli, Nicaragua*
_MG_4179 by RichWicks1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
The White House by Louise Peters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Balls! by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne City by WIRUT KHEMNAK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Providencia by Oxkar G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver | Black & White by Double Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amasya, Turkey*
Amasya by keynowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
family downtown.. by Mladen Lucic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9150422-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
Mumbai by Samir THakkar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Old town by Luca Bencini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street photography,Istanbul,Turkey by Mohamed Abdelrazek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon Courthouse, France by Rob Stubbings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos town (Crete), Greece*
Greece, Crete, Agios Nikolaos by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
View from Central Pier, Central Station, Hong Kong by Paul Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Au bord du lac de Genève by callifra7, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ubeda, Spain*
El Seco ' by Pedro Martínez López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Utrecht, Holland*
City Hall of Utrecht by Rob van der Griend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
In the background the State Opera (in Vienna) by Robert Krenker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Déserte la rue louzeiro !!! by Pascal DESNAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
4_DSC6176 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
paradise lost by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Downtown Edmonton by jrmax_51, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
One night in Taipei by Bernard Suen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Bitexco Financial Tower. by phungthanhhoa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Space Ship KAPSARC Mar-25-17 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Elvinton, U.K.*
Aston Martin DBS - Elvington, York by Greco Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Outside Art by Dan Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
small by Jaka Pirš Hanžič, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Playing with Traffic by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver | Black & White by Double Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Smile! by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delhi, India*
Delhi Streets! by Vishnu Pillai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Chinatown by Luigi Anzivino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
IMG_6902 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
_R5A4153_DxO_DxO by Mohamed Abdelrazek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Quai de Saône, lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agios Nikolaos town (Crete), Greece*
Greece, Crete, Agios Nikolaos by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio 40° by Antonio Dourado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Happy boy by Khir Ruzaiman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
The temple in honor of the Holy New Martyrs and Confessors Russian by Sergey Lagovskiy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Do what you love ! by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
SZGM by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Iron and glass by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by Richy Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
都市中的櫻花 by Kuch.K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Georgia-Edited-009 by Carmella Faith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Pirulito da Praça 7 - Belo Horizonte by Antonio Thomás Koenigkam Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Classic Red Car/Red Top, Havana, Cuba by Sam Bark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
It's raining again by Eduardo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
The skyline of Sunny Isles Beach, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Helsinki, Finland*
Helsinki - Vappu by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
We Are Fashion by Robson Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
can you feel the same? by Rafau_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Skyline by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Skyline by Daniel McCauley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
An evening at Corniche by Naeem Rashid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Le vaisseau de pierre by Geoffroy65, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre-Dame-de-Paris by Robin Férand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Geneva, Switzerland*

Tramway - Geneva, Switzerland by Ben-Ki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rocca di Botte, Italy*

Rocca di Botte, Abruzzo by Giulia Polizzi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portsmouth, England*

The Ship Leopard by SteveJ442, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fröndenberg, Germany*

Grain field in the afternoon by Gerd Greczka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kanchipuram, Tamil Nadu, India*

Sculptures in Kailasanathar Temple by Arun Ramanan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tainan City, Taiwan*

Confucius Temple by Bill Ferris, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*

It's a jungle out there. by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Financial District, Toronto, Ontario, Canada*

Untitled by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*China*

Good Golly Gulamanhan by Bingley Hall, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Revenue House by Manita Goh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tagore Garden, Delhi, India*

Raining by Radhakrishna Rao, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, United States*

I do by Haf3z, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Fear of heights? by marcel bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*

Wer nicht denken will , fliegt raus ! by ThorstenKoch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lussat, Limousin, France*

[EXPLORE] The runaways by Wanderer in Wonderland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

Madrid 147 by Laurent Salanderr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stirling, Scotland*

The Athenaeum, Stirling by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cewice, Poland*

Cewice. Tracks in the forest. by Ryszard Porębski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Etruria, Italy*

Etruria. by George Jones, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poland*

faith (no more) by Łukasz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Windows on Amsterdam by nikko shashinka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norcia, Italy*

If only ...... by elisabetta stocchi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Stormy times announce themselves by Frank Andree, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*California*

Issa Whip Thang by Emilio Zertuche, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wyoming*

' Gas Grocerie's Oil ' *Explored @ #204, August 4th. by Rick Landry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Normandy, France*

Normandie by HERVE JAKUBOWICZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cliftonville, Northampton, England*

Kettering Road by David Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Harbshausen, Hesse, Germany*

Germany - Kellerwald-Edersee National Park by Michael Kemper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mid Hudson Bridge, Poughkeepsie, N.Y.*

bridge music by Larry Nunziato, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Petropolis, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Museu Imperial by Alan Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Northumberland, England*

Sneak by Matt Garbutt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bald Eagle*

Bald Eagle by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dublin, Ireland*

Expelled [Explored on August 6th 2017] by Haf3z, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

20170415_0026-2 by Juha Forsberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vischering Castle, Lüdinghausen, Germany*

Castle Vischering - another look by Gerd Greczka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*street photography*

to fast by ThorstenKoch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pesaro, Marche, Italy*

Pesaro, Italia by Ben-Ki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*

Amsterdam stories by Haf3z, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ávila, Spain*

Ávila by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Berlin, Germany*

rainy day by Frank Andree, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Racism Is Structural in Canada and Academia. #racismisstructuralincanada #blackandwhitephoto #singapore #street #streetphotography #streetphotographer #architectureloverspics #architecturelovers #landscape #architecture #architecturephotography #architect by Sirus Kashefi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Palace of Culture and Science by SebaSL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150609_027D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Invisible by José Ramón Vega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm in Black & White by cineastdan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
street life, Madrid by Bernard Misiorowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
street life, Prague by Bernard Misiorowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Uncolored Beauty - Il by Lucas Rezende Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
NYC by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Charming Dimple by Michael Erimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Let's go shopping she said, it'll be fun she said. by Jenny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco, Venezia by S. K. F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Law Street by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Bridge by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Photo of the Day #POTD May 19, 2012 In the Darkness by its me _T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Butterfly by its me _T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Hot In The City by manfred majer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm
*

Dark City by Kicki Holmén, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Welcome to Stockholm by Kicki Holmén, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Mucidule visqueuse - Oudemansiella mucida by Bertrand Mignon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


WOW!!!L1010162 by Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Flower by Zhao QIAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Skeppsbron by Kicki Holmén, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Light switch by Jay Daley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wreck BW by Hirsch Sorensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Unknown place*_


Footpath by 晴耕雨読, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cameron Highland - Malaysia *


H.I.G.H.L.A.N.D Part II by Sam Kranz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestur - Iceland*


A Dark Coast VII - Back Of Dyrhólaey by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sri Lanka*


...return from tea plantation... by giuseppe.dip50, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Houston - US*


Mirror Sculpture by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mecca, CA - US*


date palms. mecca, ca. 2000. by eyetwist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sapa - Vietnam
*

Rice plantation in Sapa (Vietnam) by Albert Michaud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Natchez - US*


1839 Episcopal Chapel-4162 bw by Michael McCarthy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hawaii - US*


hawaii_plantation by jasminedegaia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Houston - US*


The Engagement by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mozambique *


Coconut Plantation Madal by Joost van Dam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayuttaya - Thailand*


Thailand - Ayuttaya - Pu Koh Tong Pagoda - 2d by Manfred Sommer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Halifax, Canada*
Untitled by trolus1223, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Waterside Reflections. by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abha, Saudi Arabia*
Abha, Saudi Arabia by Sebastian T., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Lebanon Beirut airplane photo sky building black white by mazen chmait, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
The Steel City by Robert Catalano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torre Faro (Sicily), Italy*
Strait of Messina by Angelo Failla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Cape Town by Beatrice Ugolini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam 05-08-201711-11 by Pure Natural Ingredients, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Today I've been mostly wanting: BMW... by Sanjay Prasad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ku-ring-gai National Park - Australia*


Water Passage by Anthony Leousis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ghent - Belgium*


Ghent New Year's Eve 2016 by Edwin Lugtenburg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Queen's View, Scotland, B&W by Eduardo RM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka - Bangladesh
*

রাত বাড়ছে, হাজার বছরের পুরনো সেই রাত ... by Sudipto Das, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Oasis of Excess by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Island, NE - US*


Dreams of a life changing moment by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice Carnival - Carnevale veneziano by Stefania Gualandi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Cathedral "la Seu" Barcelona - B&W by Funkraft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Provence - France*


Free like a bird... by MASSILIA MC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corfe castle *


Over The Rooftops by jeremy willcocks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phnom Penh - Cambodia*


stairway by Dave Bewick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Merlion in Singapore. Black and white. by Davin Edridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Mount Ararat in Turkey, viewed from Yerevan, Armenia by Megan Jamer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
3_DSC8573 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Charros by Luis Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Girl... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Pausa by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
street-10 by Anne Kreft, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
toronto street scene black and white *(******* by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Uncolored Beauty - IlI by Lucas Rezende Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Lower Manhattan 1 by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Defense - Vue sur l'Arc by MoTH4FoK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Street Scene by Morgan Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Doge's Palace Details by Ryan Bowley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
POINEER TEAM_PNR3_MALTA AIRSHOW 2016_1.jpg by grahampace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Le Botanique BXL by ＹᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On the beach - Marina Beach, Dubai, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Pest by specchio.nero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


foggy H-H by anton flow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


second world...streetshot berlin by anton flow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Fog in the Dark by Christopher Saß, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


lightness. by Chiara Ungaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chaudiere - Canada*


Chute de la Chaudière by Patrice St-Gelais, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wisconsin - US*


022/365 by Chris Collins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


173 by Michael Baranovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monteriggioni - Italy*


isola nel tempo by francesco melchionda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


Vi racconto una storia #6 by Giulia Minetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


e gira tutto intorno alla stanza by Candida Fedeli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Riflessi by Nico Piotto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Watch House on Rocky Island {Explored} by Philip Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Thames Riviera by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Calgary, Canada*
Police Bike by Ron McManus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Fonte by Leticia Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Red for Tet New Year by Melvin Yue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shenzhen, China*
Foggy Shenzhen by Michael Rizzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Washington DC, U.S.A.*
18th Street NW by Olaf Zerbock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cincinnati, U.S.A.*
Kentucky View of Cincinnati [Black & White] by Lenah Crawford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
191-365 by Daniel Hirsch Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Anticipation by Arne Kuilman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Time Machine by Lyniel Sy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Spencer Street by Andrew Surgenor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
FMA_9396 by Filip Milković, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
26052017-_DSF1876.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia (Santorini island), Greece*
Hill side view by Sam Orutsa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trieste, Italy*
Diario de viaje - Día 13 – Lagos Bohinj y Bled en Eslovenia y ciudad de Trieste en Italia 13/19 by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Somewhere on Crete, Greece*
Kitty by Maria Nan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Stefano Cicatiello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila Skyline by elaine ross baylon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Leica Super-Elmar 21 - Sham Shui Po by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ras street car*

ras_street_car by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*br_reading_woman*

jbr_reading_woman by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*mainhattanIII*

mainhattanIII by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*schloss*

schloss by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*the_time*

the_time by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*the_skyline_hbf*

the_skyline_hbf by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The building hbf*

the building hbf by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The traffic hbf*

the traffic hbf by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The track bench hbf*

the track bench hbf by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*lm_jbr_woman_trailer*

_lm_jbr_woman_trailer by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*objects in the mirror*

objects in the mirror by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*the boat house*

the boat house by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The landing stage couple*

the landing stage couple by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The laughing palace sculpture*

the laughing palace sculpture by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*the lock bridge*

the lock bridge by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The lightship*

the lightship by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The garden eden*

the garden eden by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The bay view*

the bay view by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The ibiza clothes shop*

the ibiza clothes shop by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The lifeguard tower*

the lifeguard tower by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The watchman*

the watchman by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Below the light*

below the light by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*cafe montesol ibiza street*

cafe montesol ibiza street by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orawa, quad*

Orawa, quad by Waldek Polska, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bajmóc ( Bojnice)*

Bajmóc ( Bojnice) by MZPRX1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"Shakespeare Express" *

5043 Earl of Mount Edgecumbe, hauling the "Shakespeare Express" , Birmingham Snow Hill - Stratford-on-Avon & return by Robert Jones, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*uddies*

Buddies by Jaf-Photo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Women picking tea leaves, district of Kandy, Ceylon*

Women picking tea leaves, district of Kandy, Ceylon by Johann Walter Bantz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Making Way*

Making Way by minus6 (tuan), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spaß*

Spaß by Turikan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boat Harbour*

Boat Harbour by Titusz Ghentiu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*subway station "Marienplatz" - Munich*

white hall by Dieter Ein, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aviation*

_DSC1848-25 by Ian Winfield, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parque Bicentenario*

Parque Bicentenario by Cao Andrea, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cartagena*

Cartagena by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wreck*

Wreck by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wave*

Wave by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aussichtsturm auf dem Baumwipfelpfad in Ebrach*

Baumwipfel by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Remember*

Remember by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Just a winter day*

Just a winter day by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ice cream*

Ice cream by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Headless*

Headless by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Just Talk*

Just Talk by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*radschin*

Hradschin by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kuppel*

Kuppel by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riesenrad*

Riesenrad by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ields*

Fields by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Giant*

Giant by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Observer*

Observer by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sonnenbad*

Sonnenbad by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Serve*

Serve by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rope*

Rope by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Khaosan Road*

Khaosan Road by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Front*

Front by Andreas Brahms, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


The vintage clothes shop of BloemStraat by Shin新Rico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Waiting for the train.... by laurent b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moncton - Canada*


ST l LE by Shawn Harquail, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Polinuro - Italy*


Palinuro (SA) - SAM_9600-001 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crooklands - UK*


Reflection by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newport*


Newport Polo by John Ford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vicompte - France*


Château Vaux le Vicompte (77), France by Bruno DODET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leuven - Belgium*


BIBLIOTECA DE LA UNIVERSIDAD DE LOVAINA by miguel-valencia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


_IGP6309 by Joffrey BENEDIC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincoln - UK*


Glimpsing The Virgin by Stephen Reed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


japan temple door by khoiming, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Vulkan .. by IM#PhotAixArt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sheffield - UK*


Repairs to the "Cheese Grater Car Park" by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Klosterkirche Ebrach by Siegfried Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow*


Kraków , Wawel by Waldek Polska, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Bright lights of London #6 by Sarah McOmish, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Shooting-Marlene.ESC_2598 by Arno C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


'When the red light show...' 33/52 by Peter Hearn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Esculturas de la Catedral de la Almudena. Madrid. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Grise mine by Chrystal.Distortion, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Darkness by Ana Hernández Dorado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Hamburg 151219 (1).jpg by www.licht-am-meer.de, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Zamora - Spain*


Merlu by adropinmyeye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma by ψuχn´, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lourdes - France*


Lourdes-4 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Power To The People! by Atze W. Hold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Euharlee, GA - US*


Covered Bridge in Euharlee, Georgia by I'magrandma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Indonesia*


Mari Pulang by Ahmad Zakaria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rovinj - Croatia*


Vague à lames by Forest Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - France*


Marée basse by Aurelien Chevalier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Walt Disney - US*


Lazy River by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Balade sur quai...#noiretblanc #blackandwhite #nuages #capitale #paris #errance #ciel #ombre #lumière by luc rabco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glacier du Tour - France*


Trient by Philippe Bögli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aarhus Central, Aarhus, Midtjylland, Denmark*

Endless Connection - Aarhus by Bo Hvidt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beverly Center, Los Angeles, California*

Mercury by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gothenburg, Sweden*

Canal in Gothenburg/Göteborg by Christian Link, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hanover, Germany*

H A N N O V E R II by Michael Waldburg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Castel S. Angelo by Giulio Iannotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Resisting - Glossy Fortress by Thomas Blühmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ribadeo, Spain*

Antiguo puente de Ribadeo by vpogarcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Como, Lombardy, Italy*

Como Cathedral by Jakob Wetterling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*My cat*

My cat by Borja Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Dark Angel by Lubbock Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

The Louvre Pyramid by AmyAbon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*

. by António Bagorro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vatican City*

Untitled by Giulio Iannotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arles, France*

The bull by elle jimmy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*McCarty Burlington, Aurora, Illinois*

Interior Detail - Wurst Kitchen by Chris May, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Georg, Hamburg, Germany*

HELM AG 03 SW by Torsten Schlüter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kanchipuram, Tamil Nadu, India*

Kailasanathar Temple (Architectural Beauty) by Arun Ramanan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Midtown East, New York*

Forever in Transit by Haf3z, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

St Giles' Cathedral, Edinburgh by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*XinJiang, China*

XinJiang, China by TOONMAN_blchin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Tuscany, Italy*

Piazza del Campo - Siena by Giulio Iannotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Berlin by Bo Hvidt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cortes, Madrid, Spain*

Porsche by Julio López Saguar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ribadeo, Spain*

Banco en Ribadeo by vpogarcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergamo, Italy*

Silent view over Bergamo by Jakob Wetterling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*

. by António Bagorro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Klostertor, Hamburg, Germany*

Alte und neue Elbbrücke LR by Torsten Schlüter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, United States*

Waiting until the end of time by Haf3z, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*

Castle Terrace, Edinburgh by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leghorn, Tuscany, Italy*

Terrazza Mascagni by Giulio Iannotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Hohenfelde, Hamburg, Germany*

Mann auf Brett 01 by Torsten Schlüter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*

. by António Bagorro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Lazio, Italy*

St. Peter Square by Giulio Iannotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

U1 Oberbaumbrücke by Jakob Wetterling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Othmarschen, Hamburg, Germany*

Burchardkai 04 by Torsten Schlüter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
SG City by Kevin Borres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok at Night by Nicco Quito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
_DSC7358 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Soldier parading by Marco Otero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Ph. Mariano Buendia. Madrid. Spain. Model: Albina Belova by Albina Belova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
skyline by balázs°, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
L1004611 by Haoming Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Vinicius Tardelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Center of Finance by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
en passant par le jardin des Tuileries by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
05082017-_MG_1019 by Pedro Sanz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
2017♦207 by ruggero ranzani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
IMG_0917 by Erik Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The charming Marina... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Tax Tamas, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Peñiscola (Castellón, Spain)*

peñiscola black & white by david barbeito, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Late afternoon in Seattle by Timmy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nice - France
*

Summer Fun: Nice France by Kangaroobie..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


night fever by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver
*

English Bay Light Trails by Vick Sahota, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi - India*


* by Rintaro Wada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK
*

st. giles cathedral by Christine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit*


Time Travel by Vishal Patel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Day 39 of 365 Ghost's of The republic by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Intergalactic by Mark Cornick LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bastnas - Sweden*


Long term parking... by Ron Jansen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snowdonia - UK*


The Grace Of Light by Andrew Evans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


. . .above and below. . . by wills, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Light and shadows II by Kees Smans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit*


above the rim by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


The Great Eye by b#Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Morning in the Tiburon Hills by Mary Sheft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


The Sun Sets On Marx and Engels by Lemuel Chanyungco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Streets of Gamla Stan by (Archived) Yiannis Theologos Michellis - Γιάννης Θεολόγος Μιχελλής, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pucusana - Peru*


Ya hace tanto que... by DAVID MENDOZA, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*東京モノクロームスナップ.2017*

東京モノクロームスナップ.2017 by zdm_elise, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Central Park*

Central Park by  Philippe L PhotoGraphy , en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*eflections from the Magic City: Miami, Florida, U.S.A.*

Reflections from the Magic City: Miami, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Fe, Ciudad de México*

Cluster en blanco y negro by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*iobamba to Colta by tren, Ecuador*

Riobamba to Colta by tren, Ecuador by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Burdens*

burdens by Olafs Osh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*oto nocturna del acueducto de Segovia.*

En blanco y negro... by Javier Arcilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Tajo en Talavera de la Reina, Toledo, España*

El Tajo en Talavera de la Reina, Toledo, España by Caty, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Punto de fuga. Punto de encuentro.*

Punto de fuga. Punto de encuentro. by Javier Enjuto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*n la plaza de San Pedro*

En la plaza de San Pedro by Carlos Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*inieblas a la hora de morir*

Tinieblas a la hora de morir by Carlos Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*León alado de San Marcos*

León alado de San Marcos by Carlos Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Divisando la ciudad*

Divisando la ciudad by Carlos Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fuente de Apolo*

Fuente de Apolo by Carlos Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Viendo pasar la vida en un café de París*

Viendo pasar la vida en un café de París by Carlos Moreno, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Alhambra*

La Alhambra by Kepa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*En l'air*

En l'air by Pascal Colin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Estación del Norte o Abando en Bilbao*

Estación by tejeval, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ig glass mountains*

Big glass mountains by Cesar G. M., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ajetreo en palacio*

Ajetreo en palacio- by jose, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La mágia del blanco y negro.*

La mágia del blanco y negro. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toronto Skyscraper*

Toronto Skyscraper by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*City Hall, Toronto Ontario*

City Hall, Toronto Ontario by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Casa Loma, Toronto, Ontario, Canada*

Casa Loma, Toronto, Ontario, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Union Station, Toronto, Ontario, Canada*

Union Station, Toronto, Ontario, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pearson International Airport*

Pearson International Airport by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cemetery*

Cemetery by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Victoria Hall, Cobourg*

Victoria Hall, Cobourg by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Toronto Architecture*

Toronto Architecture by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ssembly Building*

Assembly Building by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Entry Doors*

Entry Doors by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*uilding, Buffalo, New York, USA*

Building, Buffalo, New York, USA by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bridge, Philadelphia Pennsylvania*

Bridge, Philadelphia Pennsylvania by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*nderpass beneath buildings, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*

Underpass beneath buildings, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Philadelphia Pennsylvania*

Philadelphia Pennsylvania by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Detroit, Michigan, USA*

Detroit, Michigan by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Malostranska by Julien RODE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey, CA - US*


Moon Jellyfish (Aurelia Aurita) by Yiming Chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Walt Disney - US*


Loch Ness Monster haha by Laura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


innuendo by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia_161004_PA043245_4518 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Stockholm / Sweden by Staffan Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden*


DRESDEN by stavrospap2004, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_IGP9486 Con Mía en Moledo by Rafael Ojea Perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*XiTang - China*


XiTang, China 古鎮西塘 by hk_traveller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali - Indonesia*


Ceremony on the lake by Dóra Csörögi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


El desagüe by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


View from Archway no.1 by Eric Waring, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Izmir - Turkey*


izmir noire by anilaydn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Louisville - US*


Kentucky Derby Festival "Balloon Glimmer" by Christopher Drake, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Klettern im Elbsandsteingebirge by .rog3r1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London eye ducks by Sabrina Steiger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Au milieu de la rue !!! by Pascal DESNAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Anacronismi by Laura&Amedeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Tuck-tuck Lisboa by Pascal DESNAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Il vento che fa volare by giovanni iorio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bellinzona - Switzerland*


"castello Montebello" by Pizzera Ludovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Al Noor Masjid by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angkor Wat - Cambodia*


Angkor monks by Fredrik Nyberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Inception by Andy Ting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco, CA. 6.28.17 by Dallis Willard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Blois, France*
Château de Blois, aile Louis XII. by Laurent Dodin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
_zorki_4_002_06 by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cleveland (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Friday's JBP Photo of the Day! "Cleveland Skyline with Veterans Memorial Bridge (Black & White)" by Joe Boyle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trogir, Croatia*
f00082 Trogir, Croatia by Fabio Matuzawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Square-Riding by RickLev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
Mumbai 07-17 by cplae, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mishawaka (Indiana), U.S.A.*
Twin Branch Dam by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Riyadh Towers by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Leica Elmarit 28 Asph. v2 - Oslo Opera Construction Site by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Akershus (Oslo), Norway*
River boats and log driving by Daniel Frantzen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Sofia street view at night by Simeon Donov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stillwater - US*


No Outlet - No Problem by Steven Hromnak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmusbrug & De Rotterdam - Rotterdam, The Netherlands by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oronoz Mugairi - Spain*


No title. by S. Robles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pachuca - Mexico*


No sube, pero como baja by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
IMG_7290 by Lorena González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Shadows-3 by John Macmillan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inyo, CA - US*


Photo from Mars? by tpeters2600, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Navigli by FOXTROT|ROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Street of Montreal In repair by Domica Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh *


Landscape by Atique Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
grad003_dap_211014 by Davor Puklavec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street photography, Istanbul, Turkey. by Mohamed Abdelrazek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lazy Honu by Ryan Eng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chittagong - Bangladesh*


Her Essence by Raqeebul Ketan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Place des Jacobins, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Progress In Progress by Johan Klovsjö, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos (Rhodes island), Greece*
The view from the main beach at Lindos at sunrise. In black and white. Lindos. Rhodes. Greece. This picture was taken from the main beach looking towards the magnificent Acropolis. This picture was taken just after sunrise, the only time the beach is comp by Rick McEvoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


misteriotsu by David Cidre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Replacement by Nicholas Tan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

Albert's Bridge... by Jon Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Dramatic view over Frankfurt by Campana Valentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


"Dolce" by Campana Valentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Habana Taxi by Kai Ma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai - India*


Inner Peace by Karthik Pasupathy Ramachandran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
_DSC0219-Edit by Dũng Huỳnh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Eiffel and the Moon by Petri Olderhvit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
Muelle Uno - 2 AM night. by frank nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kaunas - Lithuania *


Blessing by Achim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Mar del Plata by Darío Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zagreb*


Interior of Cathedral Of The Assumption Of The Blessed Virgin Mary, Zagreb, Croatia by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Water Taxi by artsinmyheart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Springtime in Chicago, 2016 by Mark Messersmith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Nepal*


Blessing by Kiril Rusev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Naked Streets by Lester Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai - India*


Elephant Blessing by Roehan Rengadurai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
The Intercontinental from The Pearl by Steven Byles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Blessed Virgin Mary... by unplugged - photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans - US*


Blessing by GPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Le Louvre by Guibs photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - L'art dans la rue - place Vendôme by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


HF6 by Regarde là-bas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


De-Lightful by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cleveland - US*


Redcar Blast Furnace by trev.pix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hollywood - US*


Hollywood Shuffle by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clarence - Australia*


Retired and tired by Rene Kisselbach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Rogaland - Norway*


Green Stones by Arnfinn Lie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


hiding under a pink umbrella by Paula Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Farm by Claude Delock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


One Day at Berric by Claude Delock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Morbihan - France*


Pays de Broceliande by Claude Delock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Untitled by Bryan Jolly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Palace of Fine Arts by Bryan Jolly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Parallel Universe... by Jose Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Bourget du Lac - France*


color my city 2.1 by fafisavoie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minneapolis - US*


minneapolis by Logan Selinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferrara - Italy*


W le donne anche di sera! by paolo agostini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoofddorp - Netherlands*


Now listen! by Jorden Esser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chantilly, France*
Château Français Vs météo Britannique by liofoto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Szczecin, West Pomeranian, Poland*

I♥Szczecin by Tomasz Przywecki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Broadway Tower, England*

Broadway Tower - 2 by Simon Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Is life a boon? (2) by Melissa Richards, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ginza, Tokyo*

multiplex by Takanori Mutoh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scotland*

The art in engineering. by Martin McLaughlin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holland, Netherlands*

Searching by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blanat, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

Brooding sky by Koperpix, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Berlin Museum Island by Dean Odell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Italy*

2017-08-09_02-12-12 by Matou MKD, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Blanc, France - Italy*

Mont Blanc. RSS 6x6 pinhole camera Fuji Acros 100. by Ferry Verwijk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Uig, Skye, Scotland*

Uig, Isle of Skye by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto di Santa Lucia, Naples, Campania, Italy*

Piazza del Plebiscito by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shanghai, China*

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*

Mall by Wormsmeat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Washington, USA*

Capitol Building by Simon Slattery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hauz Khas Village, New Delhi, India*

3 Domed [email protected] Khas by sudhir herle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vatican City*

Untitled by Giulio Iannotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Rossio Railway Station, Lisbon by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kpa Parnicka, Szczecin, West Pomeranian, Poland*

Nocne lanie wody by Tomasz Przywecki, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Signals by Simon Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*

APPLE by Takanori Mutoh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lewis, Scotland*

Gearrannan Black House Village, Lewis. by Martin McLaughlin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*

Rotterdam street view by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Rome - Altare della Patria by Dean Odell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Street Art*

170720_MKD_StreetArtPcR_034 by Matou MKD, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto di Santa Lucia, Naples, Campania, Italy*

Piazza del Plebiscito by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Sagrada Familia, Barcelona, Catalonia*

Sagrada Familia, Barcelona by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Roma BW by Giulio Iannotti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bhadra Fort, Ahmedabad, India*

Bhadra [email protected] by sudhir herle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shanghai, China*

curve of Lujiazui by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Naples, Campania, Italy*

Università degli Studi di Napoli Federico II by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*San Polo, Venice, Veneto*

Campo Santa Maria Mater Domini by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


call by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Coloured strings by Fredrik Nyberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


street by Ksenia Mikhaylova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali - Indonesia*


Buddha by the lake by Fredrik Nyberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Stockholm Public Library_01 by mini malist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valscura lake - Italy*


Colle Valscura by MaurIF, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Palace courtyard #2 by Fredrik Nyberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Orange Drop by Alejandro Medina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Toledo. Spain by Sergey Lebedev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Frankrijk - Cap de Caeteret 2017 #001 by Felix Van Cakenberghe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isis temple - Egypt*


Temple of Iris!! by perisinam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels
*

Gnarly Japanese Tree by Ms_Lussy88, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


2017_DUBLIN by _NiKiri_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patones - Spain*


Patones de Arriba II by adropinmyeye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


untitled by Rafal Rafalski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hiyoshi - Japan*


path way in Hiyoshi shrine by Hitoshi Nagatsuka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grenoble - France*


suivre cette route by FREDERIC LEGRAS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


grand central by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

B*odo - Norway*


Untitled by Dag S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Izmir - Turkey*


izmir noire by anilaydn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porthcawl - UK*


Lighthouse Wave - Porthcawl by Steve Garrington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


IMG_9438 by Steven Miscandlon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brugnasco - Switzerland*


Lanscape by Simone Riva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich *


[i c o n i c]. by Tobias Wimmer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hole in the skye - B&W by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten - Norway*


Sailer by kurt essler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Preston - UK*


Tea4Two by archie.logical, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Long Lac - Canada*


Abandoned church by Wade Howard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Conca valley - France*


Plaine de la Conca by jfrcorsica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hull - UK*


Weeping Window by moggsterb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


**** by timmy large, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scarborough - UK*


Scarborough Pots by moggsterb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Plummets by Rob M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*


Balcony by moggsterb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mozambique*


untitled by Shaun Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


BIENNALE DI VENEZIA 2009. In the works by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Bodemuseum by pumanski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Volemos - Let's fly by Luis Miguel Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Hackescher Markt Berlin CK by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Olympia Stadion Berlin by Stavros Argyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


Last night I dreamt that somebody loved me by spannerino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin Central Station - Berliner Hauptbahnhof by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grenoble - France*


Au fil de l'eau by Forest Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isola Bella - Italy*


Borromées [Isola Bella, Lago Maggiore] by Forest Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cullera --- Spain*

IMG_1387 copia by Broseta, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Love by Bernd Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
20170728-113957-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
A huge reflection. Torre Latinoamericana, México City downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Love... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Exit Center by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Don't do this while driving. by Greg McDonald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


British Museum "Venus, My Arse" by Pig Sty Avenue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


IMG_9146-Edit.jpg by Billy Harner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Curitiba, Brazil*
Big Red Bus by Gabriel Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ekaterinburg, Russia*
Ekaterinburg street by vldsil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Almaty, Kazakhstan*
Sunset by Nikolay Rudnev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dresden, Germany*
Dresden Black and White by Timo Gebel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Izmir, Turkey*
Night Street 2 by ARroWCoLT instagram: _arrowcolt_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Veracruz, Mexico*
Puerto de Veracruz by Alex Caballero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Calgary, Canada*
Downtown Calgary by Cody Schlereth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*
Saoud-C-291 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
South Bank by Tony Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
2 Night Skimboarders at Wreck Beach by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Shibuya, Tokyo, Japan, 2017 by Masatoshi Asari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Goa, India*
River Sal, Goa, India by C Rod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
100-365 by Daniel Hirsch Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
FMA_9396 by Filip Milković, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
01032015-P3011347.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Street of Knights in Rhodes town (Rhodes island), Greece*
strada by Enrico Sprea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2017 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sao Paulo sans Color by Jack Zalium, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
from bottom to top b&w by Boris Stein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
Forbidden City Arches by Dan Goldberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Sheung Wan, Hong Kong, China by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
P1010502 by Che-Yu Eric Chiu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, France*
A Night in Nice by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Untitled by Alejandro Ruiz Fernández de Angulo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
#København 2016 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Motion by Boris Krstić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
On the Gilmore by mahler9, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Grand Palais by Viviane Mazin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
R0004403.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Untitled by Image Damage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília nº2 by Leonardo Castelo Branco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
8_DSC0325 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City Rush Hour by Owen Tomkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
#Stockholm, Phiippe-4.jpg by Philippe Hamel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Hey Madrid! Enjoying a night walk with these lighted buildings. #travel #architecture #nightphotography #longexposure #bnw #bnw_captures #blackandwhite #monochrome #madrid #spain #building by anthony s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street photography,Istanbul,Turkey. by Mohamed Abdelrazek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auckland, New Zealand*
City View by Cornelia Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Central by Zookeeper the Great, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund上海外滩 by Naiyu Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Head and tail light trails on South Dowling St in Sydney's Waterloo by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Quantos Contornos tem o meu lindo Rio de Janeiro. Só observando em uma fotografia em preto e branco. by Marinelson Almeida - Traveling through Brazil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
We are still present by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Let it Rain by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Fontain by Ali_Lapointe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Slight adjustments for the night ahead! by Steve Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondola by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Red passion - Bruxelles by ludozegna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_5379 by Corentin Lepoivre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galaxidi, Greece*
galaxidi greece by margarita burgueros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Rush by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
Norway 2012 by hunbille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
paradise lost by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
S-L-R-S-M by Kudamm Chiller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xiamen, China*
Wife and Husband by Linus Wärn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Views under seagull flight Ottawa Ontario Canada by M&M_Photography, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barbershop*

Barbershop by Alberto Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamanca, Castilla y León, Spain*

Plaza Mayor de Salamanca by Alberto Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamanca, Salamanca, Spain*

Hazte a un lado o sigue la corriente by Alberto Gómez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Wyvern.*

The Wyvern. by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waterfall near Foss-Eikland*

Waterfall near Foss-Eikland by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*My tribute to "Four Candles"*

My tribute to "Four Candles" by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Heart of Stavanger*

Heart of Stavanger by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sørnes, Rogaland, Noruega*

I'm sneaking in to see you by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boathouse in a ball*

Boathouse in a ball by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shiny blocks in the sun*

Shiny blocks in the sun by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Someone forgot to take the train home.*

DW17-Wk7-Forgotten :Someone forgot to take the train home. by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stavanger, Rogaland, Noruega*

Valbergstårn by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chained up rocks*

Chained up rocks by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*1 of 10 shots to choose from*

Dogwoodweek5 - 1 by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riverboat arrived at Disneyland Florida*

Riverboat by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The old, now disused graveyard at Varhaug*

Varhaug old graveyard by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*One ram in his own wee house.*

DW31 - frame In Frame - Ram by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The two kelpies side by side*

Two kelpies - BW by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflected hoops*

Reflected hoops by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St Johanes Kirke*

St Johanes Kirke by Stuart Baillie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Winter rain in Oslo, Norway*

Winter rain in Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stavanger, Norway*

Stavanger, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*On the floor*

On the floor by Rob Menting, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oslo, Norway*

Atle Østrem in Oslo, Norway by Ingunn Eriksen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vigelandsparken, Oslo, Norway*

Vigelandsparken, Oslo, Norway by 13 Salty Dog 77, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*UNESCO WORLD HERITAGE SITE*

M/V BRUVIK (built 1949, in Fredrikstad Norway) by 13 Salty Dog 77, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venabu mountain resort*

Venabu mountain resort by Ivar Kvistum, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zürich, Switzerland*

Bottle of milk.... by kurt essler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zurich, Switzerland*

swanwatching by kurt essler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A break at work. Mexico City Downtown.*

A break at work. Mexico City Downtown. by Christian Mata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*In women's hands. Graffiti art in México City downtown.*

In women's hands. Graffiti art in México City downtown. by Christian Mata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*McDonald's. Zócalo, México City downtown.*

McDonald's. Zócalo, México City downtown. by Christian Mata, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Statue*

L1000922 by corrado tollin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fishermen - Inle Lake*

Fishermen - Inle Lake by © Alexis Rangaux, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montréal old port*

alive....or not ??? by marie jolicoeur, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*canots volant !!!*

canots volant !!! by marie jolicoeur, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fishermen - inle lake*

Fishermen - inle lake by © Alexis Rangaux, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Adams Morgan, Metro de Washington, Distrito de Columbia*

Emptiness by Allison Bailey, en Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*San Juan --- Alicante -- Spain*

Playa San-Juan (Alicante-ES) by Patrick D'Hoest, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Downtown by Kevin Borres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami Transformer I by Greg Urbano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Fundidora by Valo Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
_DSC7944 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2017 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
White horse / Montreal by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Feininger's Cat (Thanks for 500000+ views!), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Sunset Reykjavik, Iceland by Alun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Flashing Lights by Jory Fine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
BRA LR Rio de Janeiro, Streets of Santa Teresa by night-12.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Washington Square Park by Gabriel Cederberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Center of Finance by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona 2013 by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Matteo Russo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Série noire. Paris, 2012 by Furlan Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
St Paul by Digitalmit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
S. Maria della Salute # Venetian Travelogue by Christian Chemnitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Concentration by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Reflection by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Cityscape at night B&W by Memory Mill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hana location in Maui, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Not Your Typical Shuttle Bus by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Cloud Source... by Charlie Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Cityscape, Ottawa, Ontario by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
The Steel City by Robert Catalano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oklahoma city, U.S.A.*
post office building by michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergen, Norway*
"One street photographer to another" by Terje Helberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rosario, Argentina*
Calle Rosario by Hugo Crexell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Kotor Approach by David MacKenzie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Blanc Et Noir (775) by Shai Long, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Under Riverside Expressway and Brisbane City - 016cw by Davin Edridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
St. Kilda Beach by Johannes Fiedler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile - La Moneda by Camilo Towers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Parkway Drive by Evan Leeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
P9150422-Modifier.jpg by Pierre-Alexandre Pheulpin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
4x4 by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
The Hockey Hall Of Fame Toronto Canada by Brian Carson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
The Awakening Of Beauty by Igor Letilović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Monochrome Golden Horn by Ayhan ÇAKAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
here comes the sun by horlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
work by nick chalatsis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Storm by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
DSC_1377 001 by mafanyau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel_Aviv_Sarona6-1 by Daniel Vaknin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160401_0566 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lodz, Poland*
dawna fabryka Scheiblera "Centrala" by Joanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt Skyline I by Martin Dietrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warschau By Night by kmichiels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Segovia, Spain*
Untitled by Antoine SIMEHA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito by Clemencecld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Money time by sebastien potfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Nissan Skyline GT by Daniel Vorndran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint John's, Canada*
A Night In Saint John by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Road from Shaqra to Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Desert Road: Black & White by Noor S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Continental Bogota by Oscar Patarroyo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Street photography (Marrakesh) (XIV) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zurich Hauptbahnhof by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Cityscape 2 by Stephen Wolfe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Khalifa stadium by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina I by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolouse - France*


A380 F-WWOW by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minneapolis - US*


The Walker Sculpture Garden by Beau Bye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Saoud-D-53 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dayton - US*


Black (Red) Projects by Jeff Mezera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Saoud-BW-25 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Alone in the Philharmonie by jeff Clouet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Donington *


F1 museum Donington 052 by tall_dude, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia*


Philadelpia Art Museum by Chandan Naik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Saoud-VI-28 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*River Nidd*


Knaresborough Viaduct by Marcin Bulinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Curtains by Forest Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city*


rome 13 by tom c, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


leith walk by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


PruneNori2 by Jean Marc FERRIE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Saoud-RI-48 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


weeping at woodhorn by dave harrison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Untitled by Johan Talens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city*


Deus ex machina by David Cullen-Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin Adlershof - Leica M6 - Summicron 35...... by ekqwert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Calabria - Italy*


[ Portando papà a spasso - Walking daddy ] DSC_0011.R2.jinkoll by jinkoll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


[ Sui sellini a Piazza Maggiore - Over the saddles in Piazza Maggiore ] DSC_0313.2.jinkoll by jinkoll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Du Louvre à l'Institut de France - From the Louvre to the Institut de France by Eric Petit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


R0009308-2 by Jean-Paul ROS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Danger at the cathedral by Pierre Séguin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


[ Da grande cavalcherò l'orizzonte - When I grow up I'll ride the horizon ] DSC_0178.4.jinkoll by jinkoll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia*


Untitled by Dwayne Bent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Parigi_168T by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Urban Solitude - Sitting in the Dark by Uwe C. Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wheaton - US*


Mile Post 24.45 by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhine river - Netherlands*


Speed by Eric Spies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


> by Esat Sanlav, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago River Tribune building Trump tower B&W by Aamer Javed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Frozen story by Esat Sanlav, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Stacked Cars by Eugene J Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brisbane
*

Grey Day by tehmogul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


***impressive airplane*** by monorail-germany, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


JCB colour pop by David Sadler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


DSCF5906 by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castelo Rodrigo, Portugal*

Stone by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belfast, Northern Ireland*

Titanic Belfast by Agata Urbaniak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stavanger, Rogaland, Norway*

Stavanger City Bridge by Kenneth Solfjeld, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*

Rovinj by °/°nur mit Film°/°just Film°/°, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*

Markthal Rotterdam by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greystones, Ireland*

Bear & Moon B&W-.jpg by TinaKav, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

The crane that protects the city by LP PiX, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Råi, Hordaland, Norway*

Nyastølfossen I by Trond Kristiansen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*College Park, Costa Mesa, California*

Orange County Fair, Costa Mesa, California by Bill Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jalhay, Liège, Belgium*

Pont de Belleheid by kévin vanoverberghe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marinen, Trondheim, Sor-Trondelag, Norway*

follow me by Hans Georg Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mörrumsån, Sweden*

* by Johan Gustavsson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holne, England, United Kingdom*

Flying by Pete A, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shibakoen 4 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*

Spiritual Awakening by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Universal Studios Florida*

Fire at Diagon Alley by Ruben Hernan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Broadway Tower, England*

Broadway Tower - 1 by Simon Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Is life a boon? (1) by Melissa Richards, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tokyo*

HND by Takanori Mutoh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Assisi, Umbria, Italy*

The backstreets of Assisi by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monastery of Batalha, Portugal*

Old lace? by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belfast, Northern Ireland*

Titanic Belfast by Agata Urbaniak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montmartre, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Sacré-Cœur, Paris by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


Morning walk... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


Leaning Tower of Pisa... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guilin - China*


Cable cars by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

SERENE FLANKING by Sagar Palicha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guilin - China*


As far as you can see... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas*


Las Vegas Getaway by Allan Jensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varadero - Cuba*


IMG_4222-2 by James Hildebrandt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Maiga Island - Malaysia*_


Climb up... by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


spring_break-7 by Abu-Edrees, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Boat by Abhijith Titus D'Souza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Philippines*


Mass Transporter by Harald Kobler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mass by Igor Prusac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rounding the Bend by NanosPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honolulu - US*


Waikiki Diamond Head Honolulu by RW, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


library balloons by K & R, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mackinac island - US*


Mass Transit, Mackinac Island by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Huron *


American Century Downbound by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ann Arbor - US*


All's Quiet by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Serenity*

Serenity by LUMEN SCRIPT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spello, Umbria, Italia*

Spello (PG) - SAM_9690-1 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tower Bridge Framing*

Tower Bridge Framing by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bridge to the Future*

Bridge to the Future by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*It's Just Me and St. Paul Now*

It's Just Me and St. Paul Now by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Steps to Tower Bridge*

The Steps to Tower Bridge by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dean's Yard*

Dean's Yard by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London, England*

Bobby by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Photographer's Poise*

The Photographer's Poise by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Visit to the Swans*

A Visit to the Swans by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Love at Big Ben*

Love at Big Ben by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bermondsey Station*

Bermondsey Station by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*This Love of Ours is Old*

This Love of Ours is Old by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The World Passes By*

The World Passes By by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*All Things Metal*

All Things Metal by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wobulenzi, Luwero, Uganda*

The Family Farm by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kampala, Kampala, Uganda*

Sea of Taxis by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Love At Any Age*

Love At Any Age by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Good Times with Grandma*

Good Times with Grandma by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Must... Touch... Face...*

Must... Touch... Face... by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gotta Have My Satellite TV!*

Gotta Have My Satellite TV! by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A happy shaorma chef in Bucharest, Romania.*

I Love My Job by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Information Desk*

Information Desk by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Don't Walk Away*

Don't Walk Away by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Our Response to the Homeless*

Our Response to the Homeless by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Three on Break*

Three on Break by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Another Angle*

Another Angle by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Uniformity by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bookstore*

Bookstore by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Coach Parking Only by Cornelli2010, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carturesti Bookstore in Centrul Vechi. Bucharest, Romania.*

The View From Floor 3 by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mellieha, Malta*
Untitled by Robert Ebejer, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Man and the Cross*

The Man and the Cross by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*What Old Guys Do On Warm Days*

What Old Guys Do On Warm Days by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Windows and Rooms*

Windows and Rooms by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tampa (Florida), U.S.A.*
Downtown Tampa by Sean McWhite, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trying to Leave it All Behind Me*

Trying to Leave it All Behind Me by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Oh Captain! My Captain!*

Oh Captain! My Captain! by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Night city light trials by Nicholas Tan, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*All the World Stops When you Hold Me*

All the World Stops When you Hold Me by J Stimp, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Sign of Things to Come by John Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
DSC04892 by aldar slava, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xiamen, China*
Taking a dip in Gulangyu Harbour, Xiamen by Sue Anne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Segovia, Spain*
alcazar segovia black&white by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Central by Zookeeper the Great, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Villa méditerranée by BEN13008, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei #001 by James Faulkner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
The life grow everyware by Feches, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Predeluț, Brașov, Rumania*

Vlad's nest by Erwan LE BELLEGUY, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Séville by patrick skorzec, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sparrenburg*

Sparrenburg by fsc9090, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
IMG_7209 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tierpark*

Tierpark 7 by fsc9090, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere place*

Tierpark 11 by fsc9090, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Four Seasons Moscow*

Four Seasons Moscow by fsc9090, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Obelisco de Buenos Aires, Argentina by Emilio Santacoloma, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hafen*

Hafen by fsc9090, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spring*

Spring-10 by fsc9090, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Cloud by Ye-Zu, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moscow*

Moskau Mai 2017_4-2 by fsc9090, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hermann*

Hermann-2 by fsc9090, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rathausturm*

Rathausturm-1 by fsc9090, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madison - US*


watch by Chris Collins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali - Indonesia*


Morning Activity in Tenganan by Eggy Sayoga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bharatpur National Park - India*


Welcome to the jungle by Himanshu Joshi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bolinao - Philippines*


Local Ferry Boat by David Guyler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olympic mountains - US*


Crossing by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto *


Ghost Car (Toronto Livin') by Sim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata - India*


Local trains @ Calcutta by Sayantan Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wakefield - UK*


The Old Auction Rooms (Revisited) by Kevin Wakelam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Claws of the Devil - Rügen by Thomas Sittler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Locals by Dante Besana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Red rose by Matthew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bavaria - Germany*


Local Mountains by harry.f, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Local train to Stavoren by Wim Scholte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


The foggy City by Matthew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Racton - UK*


Racton Monument by David J Dalley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blue Mountains - Australia*


Drip by Matthew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


Railtracks - Newcastle by Michael Corrigan - Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha
*

Doha Corniche at Night by Aamir Md. Naeem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Local Ferry by Glenn Brown, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canada Place and Cruise Ship*

Canada Place and Cruise Ship by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A Puppy in a Purse*

A Puppy in a Purse by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Empty Tanks*

Empty Tanks by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A Girl and Her Dog*

A Girl and Her Dog by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beach Day Gulf Shores*

Beach Day Gulf Shores by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canopies*

Canopies by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Ocean Atlas*

The Ocean Atlas by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shopping district Yokohama Japan.*

Motomachi by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guarding her lunch!*

Guarding her lunch! by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Selling fish at the local fish market!*

The Fish Man by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Henry (look into my eyes)*

Henry (look into my eyes) by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Perdido Bay Nature Center*

Perdido Bay Nature Center by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sitting on Top of The World!*

Sitting on Top of The World! by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*There Are No Rules*

There Are No Rules by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Are you in or out?*

I'm OUT by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Women Only!*

Women Only! by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mark IS*

Mark IS by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The X-Files*

The X-Files by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A Foggy Meal!*

A Foggy Meal! by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful park*

16:58 by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Narita Terminal 1*

Narita Terminal 1 by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco, CA. 6.28.17 by Dallis Willard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
20170728-110137-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Bellas Artes by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Mark Koonin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Liguria, Italy*


Nervi "bianco e nero" e "sfumature" by davide oliva, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mosta, Malta*
Mosta, Malta by Leslie Vella, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*


Sankt Petersbourg "black and white" by davide oliva, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*


Car , art, history, artchitecture and snow in Saint Petersbourg Russia ( Black and White ) by davide oliva, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
2 by Christophe Staelens, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Leinster, Ireland*


a window as a mirror by davide oliva, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dunkirk, France*
Summer in Dunkirk by Jean-Luc Mathay, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


ferry tour in venice "black and white" by davide oliva, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Bosa in bianco e nero by Antonio Romano Liscia, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Diego, U.S.A.*
Lady with the Umbrella and Red Handbag by Steven Tyler PJs, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tic Tac Toe*

Tic Tac Toe by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Liguria, Italy*


Scoglio di Bergeggi "bianco e nero" by davide oliva, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful dog*

Kira by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


bambina bianco e nero 1 by marco pozza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Akward Position*

Akward Position by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Piazza Costituzione by Antonio Romano Liscia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canada Place*

Canada Place by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Siwash (Stanley Park)*

Siwash (Stanley Park) by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


bianco e nero explore 6 by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Palace of Culture and Science - Palac Kultury i Nauki by Ziggy Szot, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


winter sea by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Henry always comes right outside our window in the morning and has his breakfast!*

Henry by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inside the Royal Ontario Museum Toronto*

The Great Hall by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


beautiful sardinia by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Reichstag by Damon Finlay, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lost in Translation*

Lost in Translation by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yangor, Myanmar*
Yangon, Myanmar by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


cat bw by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Downtown Toronto*

Nathan Philips Square by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
The point of convergence by Igal, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Sin título by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*My Camera and My Doll.*

My Camera and My Doll. by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Brisbane sharpened overnight by Flo Rol, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Sin título by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marina Sands ( a different perspective)*

Marina Sands ( a different perspective) by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Camilo Towers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
sao paulo 2016 by Daniel Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur Reflection in BW by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
_MG_4353-2 by mhorell14, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Antonio (Texas), U.S.A.*
SAT_2016_BW_56 by Louis Villafranca, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


In bianco e in nero by Antonio Romano Liscia, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pattaya, Thailand*
Real Sweethearts... by hpd-fotografy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


mugoni dark by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Minneapolis, U.S.A.*
Streets of Minneapolis by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


sassari vecchia by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Sin título by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


capuccini bianco e nero by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
storm over moscow by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


piazza duomo, sassari by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


Sin título by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


bonaria by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Behind Bars B&W by Tomas Restrepo, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


faro di olbia by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Untitled by Holzner Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


saccargia by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


shadow by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Segovia, Spain*
High and proud by Stefano Avolio, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


basilica di san gavino by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


balai by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sardinia, Italy*


sassari, piazza duomo by riccardo irranca, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Giochi di luce in bianco e nero. by Luciano Baldi, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Welcome to Miami by Dani El H, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


Preghiera alla Madonna by Luciano Baldi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


Napoli 2016 by Luciano Baldi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


Napoli 2016 by Luciano Baldi, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Denver, U.S.A.*
Back to the Future - selective color by Karen Dixon Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


Napoli 2016 by Luciano Baldi, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
tel aviv beach by Gabor Laczko, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


Via P.Albertoni Sabbioneta. by Luciano Baldi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lombardy, Italy*


2017-05-29_11-52-41 by Luciano Baldi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basilicata, Italy*


Basilicata in Bianco e Nero by argentalico, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Eccentric by Ash and Debris, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Apulia, Italy*


Visitando Altamura by argentalico, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Apulia, Italy*


Gravina in Puglia by argentalico, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Black and White Night by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Apulia, Italy*


a Monopoli by argentalico, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow*


Main square in Krakow by Tommy Høyland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kasukabe - Japan*


The Hakodate main Line Hokkaido,Japan by Crezalyn Nerona Uratsuji, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Summer Lovin by Deanne Daffy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Reaching for the Skies by Eddy Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Del Monte Forest - US*


The Lone Cypress by Allard Schager, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biggleswade - UK*


The River Ivel In Biggleswade. by Danny Spring, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Follow the Light by Otto Berkeley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Arbatskaya Metro Station - Moscow by Simone Della Fornace, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Shields - UK*


"Home is where the Heart is".... by Pensioner Percy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xi'an - China*


Xi'an Wall by dumplingsupastar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Sydney Bridge Selective Coloring by Lensicle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Little Rock - US*


Late Night Ride by davidphoto23, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newmarket - Canada*


Main Street by Chris Lue Shing, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pop for a Dollar*

Pop for a Dollar by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Museum rush by InsiyaDhatt, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Light on the CN Tower*

Light on the CN Tower by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paleontology*

Paleontology by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trier - Germany*


Cathedral St. Peter - Trier (UNESCO) 2.0 by Frank van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Working on the Railroad*

Working on the Railroad by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sneek Peek*

Sneek Peek by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The great hall at the Marina Sands Shopping Center Singapore.*

Shoppers Paradise by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*NOWHERE*

NOWHERE by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marina Sands Hotel and Science Center*

Marina Sands Hotel and Science Center by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frames Within a Frame.*

Frames Within a Frame. by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Walk softly but carry a big box!*

Walk softly but carry a big box! by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflections*

Reflections by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*While waiting at the Narita Airport Tokyo.*

Narita by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sky Garden*

Sky Garden by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Evolution of Man*

The Evolution of Man by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*On the Move*

On the Move by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*House of Vuitton.Marina Bay Singapore*

House of Vuitton by thefotografer, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Golden Gate by Paul Shears, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lamera cup 2017 Francorchamps by Aline Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Yu Village is Yellow by SENAND Florian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux*


Pont Chaban-Delmas. Bordeaux by Philippe R, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


The Bund by [Jim], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Juli by Francisco Toledo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cleveland*


cleveland hot spot - west side market by Ken Phelan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sheffield *


FILM - Sheffield Cathedral by fishyfish_arcade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


fishing boat by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo at Night by imladris517, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


HDR of Seattle Waterfront with Seattle Great Wheel - selective color version by Rick Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


4DSC_1198 by Grain Art, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Union of South Africa and Mallard at the NRM by ian_carney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


what lies ahead by Anthony White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


Architecture & Buses, Liverpool by Craig Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh*


0213sc - Light Up on the River by Robert Strovers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Digne les Bain - France*


14 Juillet 2017, Digne (15) by Seb. F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Black and white of the Port of Rotterdam. by Bart Ros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Cielo Skywalk. Sukhumvit Soi 69 by Bernard Werder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Old and new by Ronan Shenhav, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Skyline by blan555, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm panoramic view by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Palacio Real de Madrid by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Santa Sofia Istanbul by Nicola Camporese, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
George Street, Sydney, July 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro Cityscape (I) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Flat Iron by Kevin Moraczewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The Bridge by Manu Sibret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
103 by talha ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondoles by Sébastien Henquel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
The Explosion - Breakwater bridge covered by strong waves in Valletta, Malta by Zoltan Gabor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The Lone Figures by A. David Holloway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Kazim Kirmani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angers, France*
Grand Line by sebastien potfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bonaguil, France*
Defensive Towers Of Chateau De Bonaguil by Peter Greenway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kilauea volcano at Big island, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
craterplant by ~Arles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_3206 by Mats Hagelstedt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Look Back in Monochrome by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - Spain*



Río Tormes, Salamanca, España by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hartford - US*


Elizabeth Park by Adam Garelick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Endless by Huma Caglar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

Monochrome morning by Greta Colpaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Novigrad - Croatia
*

sirena by Rosy Di Noia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


monochrome flames by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Leaning by Jackie Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Football4 by AmaryllisPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow*


Doors Open 2014 - Glasgow Cathedral 02 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Main and Grand by bobbernier74, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Swan and spray by THE OLD BRIT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Deer at the Kings House by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


the cave by Andy Kennelly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Point Arena Lighthouse by J.R. Krueger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon – US*


Union Street Nights - Oregon State Fair scored 15 by Perfectly Blue Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


Finally by Chris Morley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Point Reyes, CA – US*


Marconi RCA Wireless BW by aron cooperman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowstone park - US*


Walk On The Wild Side by Steven Bulman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam in Black and White by Buster Brown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guisborough – UK*


Daffodils popping out by philip barnes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beachy head - UK*


Contemplating the Process by Benjamin H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isle of Man - UK*


Douglas Bay Isle of Man HDR by Ray Collister, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


The colorful harvest by Christian Schauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Havana Skyline at dusk by Steve Richard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newlands - UK*


Slamming the Door! by Jeff Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Èze, France*

2015_02 - FR-Èze150218.jpg by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

waiting for laundry by Jamelle Bouie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*water polo*

Water polo 1990 by Olivier Van Nieuwenhuizen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Les Praz, Rhone-Alpes, France*

Les Praz by Eduardo Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nimes - France*

Arena Nimes - France by Gonzalo Castán, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Batavia, Illinois*

silvery sculpture by David Vivian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chile*

Fe (3/3) by Jorge Ibacache, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stovepipe Wells Airport, California, United States*

Death Valley National Park, California, United States Of America by weesam2010, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Port Augusta, Australia*

Pichi Richi b&W 3 by Georgie Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

paris-12 by Jose Luis Gambande, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Shark... by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wisłoujście, Gdansk, Pomeranian, Poland*

Tram stop by Marcin Zajda, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blackpool, England, United Kingdom*

The Old Coach House by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

180° Turn by LP PiX, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Upper Harbour, England, United Kingdom*

A view from the pier by jayteacat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

into 4x5 i go by adi taylor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Porta Pia by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Le Louvre, Paris, France 2017 by Julien Fourniol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Take It To The Top by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oyodokita 1 Chome, Osaka-shi, Osaka Prefecture*

Umeda Sky Building escalator: part 2 by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Getting Jiggy With It by Wisphotog, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marcialla, Tuscany, Italy*

In the backyards of Marcialla (Flickr's Explore XIV.VIII.) by picsessionarts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aber falls, Wales*

Aber falls by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montmartre, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Place du Tertre, Montmartre by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Modave, Belgium*

2014_05 - BE-Modave140509.jpg by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Llano de la Perdiz, Madrid, Spain*

Hi-tech by Eduardo Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valparaíso, Chile*

Valparaiso después de la lluvia by Jorge Ibacache, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alcala, Spain*

Alcala by Jose Luis Gambande, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

... by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rewa, Pomeranian, Poland*

Kitesurfing by Marcin Zajda, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Buttermere, England, United Kingdom*

Buttermere by Jason Connolly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Jernbanestasjonen i Split by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sa Illot, Balearic Islands, Spain*

Somewhere..., Portocristo, Majorque, Espagne 2016 by Julien Fourniol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nuremberg, Germany*

Skies unlimited by picsessionarts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palais-Royal, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Le Louvre des Antiquaires, Paris (In Explore #233) by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valkenburg, Netherlands*

Cloudy skies by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chile*

[303/365] - Lugares by Jorge Ibacache, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

Madrid 7 by Jose Luis Gambande, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

... by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Trogir, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*

Trogir by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


l odyssée des félins by jean-elias pech, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


get out'a town! by marianna armata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden*


Dresden by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


apple museum by Mat mag Wald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Istanbul by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aran Island - Ireland*


Inis Mór 2 by Andrea Arbia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Speed by Eric Spies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wendeltreppe by Patrick aka Herjolf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Grey Rainy Day in London by Mark Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Urban Solitude - Sitting in the Dark by Uwe C. Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK*


woman of metal. by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma_Notturno_381_1718 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Metro Tokyo by David Koiter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Bow for the artificial by Bernard Suen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK*


old orchard st in Bath by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


black cat by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Fuente de la Plaza de España (Barcelona) by Alex Filho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


contrast by cristian resiga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varadero - Cuba*


Golden Oldies B&W - Cuba by Darrell Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg - France*


un peu de rouge by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK*


The Bath pump rooms at dusk. by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota*


cable car by Liz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Before by Christopher Vu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Financial District by Henrik Skupin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
MASP - Sao Paulo by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSC_0250 by SnyZu Zu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Taking a break... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Black and White Night by Teraflop Master, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Come with me. (B.W) by Alfy's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Case Goods Lane by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Potsdamer Platz, Berlin, Germany by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Carioca landscape by Marquicio Pagola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Street Crossing II by Mark Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati City Manila by Nazrul Aizat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Pretty woman looking cityscape by Adrien Lammoglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Pensiero fluido by Marco Santagostino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris art by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
New North Road by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
The painter - Venice by Fabio Guariento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Steps by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Rampant animals on the loose by Jules Devoldere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai - Busy Yellow by M ISSA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Rush hour at the Hamza Bey Mosque by Mike Bakker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
the heat of night by Eric Douville, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kane - US*


Rolling in the Rain by Rich Levine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Apache - US*


Rolling Around the Bend by Kevin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bologna, Italy*
Untitled by Daniele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brno, Czech republic*
P2110893 by dmbecvar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Rays by Flavio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Charlotte, U.S.A.*
Charlotte 4th of July 2013 by Bryan Howland Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
Colour in life by M S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Black and white of the Port of Rotterdam. by Bart Ros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
city pier -{ twilight }- by nighstar mayfair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
City in black and white by Julia Kuleshova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
IMG_7290 by Lorena González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver B&W - Canada by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antalya, Turkey*
Antalya [email protected] night by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montréal sous la brume by Denis Savard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
IMG_3136 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street photography,Istanbul,Turkey. by Mohamed Abdelrazek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
01032015-P3011347.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos (Rhodes island), Greece*
The view from the main beach at Lindos at sunrise. In black and white. Lindos. Rhodes. Greece. This picture was taken from the main beach looking towards the magnificent Acropolis. This picture was taken just after sunrise, the only time the beach is comp by Rick McEvoy, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ColorFly*

ColorFly by Dave_01 (Dave Edwards), en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Towers by Shane Hebzynski, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A Dark Dawning*

A Dark Dawning by Dave_01 (Dave Edwards), en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Segovia, Spain*
Wintery Segovia by Marcosgll, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beer, block a Coors player.*

BUD LIGHT Beer, block a Coors player. by Brave Heart, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brussels, 2017*

Brussels, 2017 by B.L. Photographie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Brussels, 2017*_

Brussels, 2017 by B.L. Photographie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Festival in St. Wendel (Duitsland)*

Red Magic by Wim Jacobs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A Very Kind Look*

A Very Kind Look ( 友善的一瞥 ） by Adam Y Zhang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shadow*

Sin título by Dmitriy Beketov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Birds eye*

birds eye by Douglas Jarvis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Hydra*

THE HYDRA by Dr. Hassan | د . حســن, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Schwäbisch Gmünd, Baden-Württemberg, Alemania*

Ob ihm das Licht noch auf geht... by Helmut Oehm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful flowers*

“...so real I am beyond fake” —Hole, 1994 (at Jokers Tiki Tattoo and Piercing Studio) by anokarina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hawai’i*

Hawai’i 24/7 by anokarina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Road*

“There is a common emotion we all recognize and have not yet named –the happy anticipation of being able to feel contempt.” ―Thomas Harris by anokarina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* “The Bone Clocks,”*

“Being born's a hell of a lottery.” ―David Mitchell / “The Bone Clocks,” 2014 (at Harrah’s Carnival Bar) by anokarina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Story Of The Year*

“Until the day I die” —Story Of The Year (at N서울타워) by anokarina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Father & son enjoying the sea*

away from this stressful world; father & son enjoying the sea by Ahmed Badr, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*DELAWARE COAST IS UNDER TROPICAL STORM WARNING*

ain't nobody here worried by anokarina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flags*

an ode to the 태극기 &#55356;&#56816;&#55356;&#56823; by anokarina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*and, in the distance, the Blue House*

and, in the distance, the Blue House by anokarina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*EXXON*

EXXON ☠&#55357;&#57003; — &#55356;&#57270; I keep dancing on my own &#55356;&#57270; by anokarina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rome*

Sin título by Raphael Dezauzier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madrid,Spain*

15384539_10154195612330875_1648365041864604914_o by Jérôme Godichon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A walk along the Thames*

A walk along the Thames by Dave Gordon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

IMG_0499 by Dave Gordon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Untitled*

Sin título by Dave Gordon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Go*

Go by anokarina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*“The world shrinks for those who own it.”*

“The world shrinks for those who own it.” —Barbara Kruger: Belief+Doubt | Hirshhorn Museum by anokarina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*“Do Not Normalize” —Beau Willimon*

“Do Not Normalize” —Beau Willimon by anokarina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dam Square*

Dam Square by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blue sky*

Blue by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parthenon*

Parthenon by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Acropolis Portrait*

Acropolis Portrait by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bruges*

Bruges by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Four*

Four by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo by Joe Newman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chittagong - Bangladesh*


Sharing the rain by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gold Coast - Australia*


Claim by Adam Smith, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bouquinerie*

Bouquinerie by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sicily - Italy*


Lo stagnone in bianco e nero by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atomium sky*

Atomium sky by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Love is the answer*

Love is the answer by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Hierro II by Víctor Usieto, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alone in the park*

A by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


safe by Φίλιππος( Phill), on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restaurant Brasserie*

Restaurant Brasserie by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Morocco*


UN PEU DE FRAICHEUR**Dans les villages d'Alpage** by LUCIE**ON/OFF, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waiting*

Waiting by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


We won't forget! by david keochkerian, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Fountain.Kotzia sq. , Athens, Greece*

The Fountain by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Piedmont - Italy*


Ghostly Walk by Angela Lobefaro, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Face.National Archaelogical Museum , Athens, Greece*

Face by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arevalo - Spain*


4113-Arevalo (Avila) by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Keratsini - Greece*


Returning home safe and sound. by babakos1967 (more off than on), on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fake it till you make it*

Fake it till you make it by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Khiva - Uzbekistan*


Defensas de barro by Ismael Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gods or Monsters *

Gods or Monsters v2 by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acatenango - Guatemala*


Volcan Acatenango, Antigua Guatemala, Guatemala by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gods or Monsters*

Gods or Monsters by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Tour - France*


La Tour by Yves Souris, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grab me some*

Grab me some by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ourchy - Switzerland*


Eole, une girouette géante. by Diegojack / Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Up that hill*

Up that hill by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sobrado - Spain
*

0521 Mosteiro de Sobrado dos Monxes by Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kotzia Square , Athens , Greece*

Kotzia Square , Athens , Greece by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka*


BANGLADESH17 by a Psychiatrist's view, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Omonia Square , Athens , Greece*

Omonia Square , Athens , Greece by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rails*

Rails by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riquewihr - France*


Riquewihr abandonnée by Alain Rueff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro *


Sagrado - Sacred by Gustavo Souza - [email][email protected][/email], on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lightman*

Lightman by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waiting*

Waiting by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Blizzard Chaser by Edward Kim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acatenango - Guatemala*


Volcan Acatenango, Antigua Guatemala, Guatemala by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Athens*

Athens by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Balloonman*

The Balloonman by Andreas Aivaliotis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Metro station - Stockholm*

Upwards by Frank Dorgathen, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Torres en el Tiempo by Visualística, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


UK - Scotland - Edinburgh - Royal Mile by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maniqui*

L1000908 by corrado tollin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vienna, November 2016*

20161130-166 by kaspar.hauser, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Gran Teatro de la Habana. by José de Jesús Martínez Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Nationalmuseum at night by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
instituto Cervantes, Madrid by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
DTLA dressed in black and white. by Drea Lupera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
The eagles of Rio by Simon Taal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Mountains in Andorra by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
No Two Sides About It by Drake Toulouse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Gargoyle by Joshua Windsor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Amongst the giants by Rich Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
_IGP9110 by Eric Santucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Thierry Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Blue Shoe | Red Shoe - Satwa, Dubai - Leica M9-P by Amit Kar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kona beach resort at Big island, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hula by Arian Durst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge by Dieter Demey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milwaukee - US*


You wired me awake and hit me with a hand of broken nails. by Mike Ystad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Transparency / Van Nelle Factory / Rotterdam by Rob de Voogd / zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


We Need Rock' n' Roll ! by Mathilde BARBARAY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Otago - New Zealand*


meeting the mountains by Amanda Keogh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guangzhou - China*


Remember me, my love. by Ata Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Unconditional Love by Alέxandros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Halfway To Nowhere by Alέxandros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guangzhou*


The storm by Ata Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Left Curve by J. Alias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coxville - US*


Selective Color bridge by Bryon Realey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faversham - UK*


Autumnal Steps.. by Steve Clancy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Padova - Italy*


The nightmare before Christmas by Roberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calden - Germany*


This bird has flown by Rainer Schütz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ladakh - India*


Life Goes On.. by amar patel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

London 21-02-2015 SMWM-22 by Pure Natural Ingredients, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Sydney University Quadrangle by Bruce Hood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dover - UK*


Miles the Monster by Darren Barnes (Dwood Photography), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


234|365 by Peter Chinnock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


awake by 由一弥生, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC Art Deco by Darren Barnes (Dwood Photography), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


From Flesh to Wood and From Wood to Flesh by Javier Cos Lara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria - Canada*


Selective Color - Parliament Victoria, BC 'Victoria at Night' by Adam d'Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hattem - Netherlands*


Bridges to *Justice*... / Hattem / A28 / Zwolle by Rob de Voogd / zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Temple terrace - US
*

Sheikra - About to drop 200 feet by Kevin Cantor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


The Lady awakes by YAZMDG (16,000 images), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


A long line... by Oh Kaye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


selective color beach (1 of 1) by megan_westerlund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gibraltar *


British Airways, Flying the Flag by Deek Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cookstown - UK*


Selective Colour at Killymoon by Deek Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


the steam clock by Christopher Klassen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Steam, rain and cloud mix by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vasco Da Gama*

Vasco Da Gama by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Millwall, Londres, Inglaterra*

High Fidelity by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blackwall, Londres, Inglaterra*

Hidden by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fade to Grey*

Fade to Grey by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Open the flood gates*

open the flood gates by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dead Wood*

Dead Wood by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Head Rush*

Head Rush by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Only time on our side*

Only time on our side by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The bigger picture*

The bigger picture by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venice*

Venice by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*into the darkness*

into the darkness by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Welcome to the machine*

Welcome to the machine by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Home sweet Home*

Home sweet Home by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Windmills of your mind*

Windmills of your mind by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Shard*

The Shard by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Water Taxi by artsinmyheart, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pantheon*

pantheon by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Villeurbanne, France*
Villeurbanne by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Black and White Night by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Noche húmeda by Graciela Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venice daybreak*

venice daybreak by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cityscapes Mexico City Black & White Monochrome by Abel M, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*High Voltage*

High Voltage by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Still waters*

still waters by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
IMG_2997 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Cape Town cityscape (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Luanda, Angola*
HOTEL PANORAMA by K.EDB PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lagos, Nigeria*
Untitled by Ronny Lepp, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reloaded*

Reloaded by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acapulco, Mexico*
URBANIA by Othon Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Triangles*

Triangles by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
KLAZ_S0385135_S by Konrad Lembcke, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*stand on the right*

stand on the right by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Sunlight striving to break through... by Jon Urdal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
AUGUST 2017 NM1_0034_013734-22 by Munroe Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Cityscape by tomwoodsphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Canon T70 - FD 50 mm 1.4 ssc Ilford FP4 Plus - D76 Epson V550 by Jaime Careaga, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bankside, Londres, Inglaterra*

Thames 6 am by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London*

London by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Lone wolf in the city by Alice in Motion, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thames*

Thames by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Southwark*

Southwark by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Wrong way by Jorge Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nightfall*

Nightfall by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
1 by Leon, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Chain*

The Chain by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Millennium*

Millennium by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ghost in the Machine*

Ghost in the Machine by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Skyline by Quentin_LB, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ebbing Tide*

Ebbing Tide by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tower Hill, Londres, Inglaterra*

Obscured by Clouds II by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Greece*
boats at Ioannina's island by XKokmotos, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Walk like an Egyptian*

Walk like an Egyptian by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Adore and Endure*

Adore and Endure by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Light Storm*

Light Storm by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Empire*

Empire by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crosstown Traffic*

Crosstown Traffic by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Estuary*

Estuary by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
l'angle by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pan Peninsula*

Pan Peninsula by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bay watch*

bay watch by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Segovia, Spain*
A la sombra del acueducto by Daniel Prats, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflected*

Reflected by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Asymmetry*

Asymmetry by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*For whom the bell tolls*

For whom the bell tolls by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
perdición. by jdx, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Into the abyss*

into the abyss by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
Dark Tower by Tomas Restrepo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mystery tours*

Mystery tours by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belfast*

Belfast by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*One more from More*

One more from More by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Levante Beach - Benidorm - Spain (Cross Processed) (Panasonic TZ60) (BW) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ghost Town*

Ghost Town by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Back and forth*

back and forth by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Cityscape by Ruth Spitzer, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Running man*

running man by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bermondsey, Londres, Inglaterra*

welcome to the machine by vulture labs, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
20160301_F0001: Red London transport by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*@ Calatravavx*

*How many more pictures from Vulture Labs you will post here? ...there are already more than 200 pics from him here* :cripes::cripes::cripes:
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Dark Times Ahead by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Mix of the Old and the New by Imtiaz Hamburger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Foto des Tages 15. Oktober 2013 by Thomas Bechtle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
HK by Night by Carl Mickleburgh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo Tower by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
2017-r19-e06-s01.jpg by grosson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kansas city, U.S.A.*
Week222017_0022 by Michael Morris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Tram On Gothenburg Canal by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Midnight in Marseille by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
The monorail by Chris Jennings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nagoya, Japan*
Modern glass and steel architecture of Kyoto train Station by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
A Trio of Orange Vespas by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Geneve, Switzerland*
_SG_2010_04_6094 by _SG_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Morocco Marrakesh Mosque by El Ninho Dubhead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by NICK ORELLANA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
At The Top by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Défense by Aleem Yousaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Golden Tower by ag&ph2010, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manizales,Caldas,Colombia*

Manizales by Andrés Cardona, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Next...*



jose l. said:


> *@ Calatravavx*
> 
> *How many more pictures from Vulture Labs you will post here? ...there are already more than 200 pics from him here* :cripes::cripes::cripes:
> :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



Sorry, there is a rule regarding the number of images, same are mine:cheers:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arles, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Arles, France by jen.ivana, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ponte de Lima, Portugal*

The bridge and the church (and a tree...) by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kyoto, Japan*

Kyoto by Scott Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Croisic, Pays de la Loire, France*

"Escapade Croisicaise" by The Blue Water Lily's Company, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bhatgaon, Central, Nepal*

NEPAL Bhaktapur, Tempel , Pagoden usw., Nyatapola-Tempel, 16422 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mexico*

Cormorants in Gulf of Mexico by Robert Fenyo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Goetheanum, Dornach, Switzerland*

just a part of ... by Rosmarie Voegtli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*

Harpa by max_hurley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Semur-en-Auxois, Burgundy, France*


La bonne ville de Semur by Matthias Rabiller, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dutch Republic*

Industrial Beauty and Cute Clouds by Eddy Allart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Medford, Massachusetts*

Wright's Tower by Dana Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

St Benoit by Jose Luis Gambande, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

... by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Komiža, Vis, Croatia*

Komiža by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Paint it Black by picsessionarts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Capitoline Hill, Rome by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Monasterio de la Cartuja, Centro Andaluz de Arte Contemporáneo, Sevilla, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vis, Croatia*

Fjære by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Lisbon rooftops by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Torre Tavira, Cádiz, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Mezquita Catedral de Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portugal*

Cabeça Santa by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


La Alhambra, Mirador de San Nicolas, Granada, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Rome, Italy*

empty seats by jen.ivana, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Granada by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


La Torre Sevilla, Rio Guadalquivir, Sevilla, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


La Giralda desde el Patio de Banderas, Sevilla, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Tumba de Cristóbal Colón, Catedral de Sevilla, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Visita a las Cubiertas de la Catedral de Sevilla, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Yeserias del Oratorio de La Madraza, Granada, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Organo y Coro, Mezquita Catedral de Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Iglesia de la Trinidad, Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Alcazar de los Reyes Cristianos, Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Mezquita Catedral de Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Plaza Tendillas, Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


El Cristo de Los Faroles (The Christ of the Lanterns ), Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Plaza de la Corredera, Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Puente Romano y Mezquita, Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


The human curiosity, ................. o la atracción de una obra by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Monumento a Isabel la Católica y Colón, Granada by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Granada : La Alhambra desde el Mirador de San Nicolas by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Granada : Mirador de San Nicolas ( Albaicin ) by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Granada : Plaza de la Catedral by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Granada city : The man with two bags by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Granada : Palacio de Carlos V, La Alhambra by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Granada, Spanish touristic city by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Granada : Escaparate by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Granada : the Cathedral door and the nuns by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Granada : Catedral by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


P9180336-1 by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Alicante : Puerto by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


The Photographer by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Almería : Teatro Apolo by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Granada : Cuesta Gomerez by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Granada : Mirador de San Nicolas by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Granada : La Alhambra by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Granada : the cow watching the street by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


HAY DE TODO (CASI) by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


P9300536 by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Plataforma petrolífera, Puerto de Almería, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Iglesia de San Antón, Granada by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Bosque de la Alhambra, Granada by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Macetas, Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Arcangel San Rafael, Puente Romano, Mezquita, Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Mezquita, Patio de los Naranjos y Campanario, Alminar, Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Mezquita, Córdoba, Alminar y Arcos del Patio de los Naranjos, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Altar Mayor y Coro de la Mezquita Catedral de Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Capa y Sombrero Córdobes en la Judería, Cordoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


El Cristo de los Faroles ( The Christ of the Lanterns ), Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Mezquita, Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


El Mirhab de la Mezquita Catedral de Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Granada, Equilibrista frente a la Madraza by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Campanario de la Mezquita Catedral de Córdoba, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Murcia, Spain*


Catedral de Murcia, Spain by Angel Talansky, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


urban corner by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


strukturen im raum by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


hiding by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


earth & moon by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


untitled by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


glass roof by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


seitenansicht by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


front by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


souvenirs by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


crowd by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


sunbath by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


what people by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


bridge by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


smart double by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


babel by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


rotation by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


crowd by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


ensemble by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


limitless windows n° 4 by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


memorial n°2 by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


untitled by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


cloud arrangement by dr.ewsen, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*London, UK*


apathy by vasili f, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


na_056 by Dietmar, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Campania, Italy*


na_046 by Dietmar, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


_JUL7943 by Leopoldo Guzmán, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city streets, Singapore*
The lonely cat walk by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Babydoll de Nylon by Rafael Desh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150605_192D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Instant street art. Cuautémoc, México City. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Rear view... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid B&W by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
- Cruising The Bosporus - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Cityscape by Mariusz S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
sun set rio de janeiro by Oliver Glub, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KLCC Malaysia by inkid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Night Andorra by Ignacio Municio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Taxi trio in Times square by gilnemoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Dominique, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Hotel Louvre by Birgir Jónsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
20170327_F0001: The London shopper in pink by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Il gondoliere solitario by roberto marchetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban jungle by Andrea Mangia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Rooftop. Tour et Taxi, Brussels by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Marina Pano by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@calatravavx: *There is no rule, how many photos/post to make, but its different when someone posting 40-50 photos/posts (each page here is 20 photos) and is different when someone posting 200 photos/posts in a day or better in 3 hours!*
:bash:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
downtown honolulu cruise ship reflection by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, U.S.A.*
Capture the flag! by vm productions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 15 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


South Bethany DE ~ reflecting in selective color - HSS! by Karen Mallonee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cassis - France*


Reflecting Colour by Andy Gant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


_IMP9794 Impasible al Tiempo.... by Eloy Carranz Benitez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*NImes - France*



Feu d'Artifice - Nîmes 2017 by dav csl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Virginia - US*


Reflections of OZ by Tom Lussier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durham - UK*


Golden tree on the banks of the River Wear, Durham City. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


Los Andes Mountains - Colina - 15 Julio 2017 BW-3 - HIGH RESOLUTION by John Edward Bankson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Carcans plage by Viking furious, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Old Mansion by Anthony Leousis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Columns and Reflecting Pool by Geoffrey Moore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lubbock - US*


Week 40: Reflected by Zachary Koontz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Down Grid by Carl Larson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


The word by Anthony Leousis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Ku-ring-gai National Park - Australia*


Water Passage by Anthony Leousis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Columbus Circle Christmas Colorwork by Photography by Bytegirl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Walt Disney*


Mickey Balloon by Kurt Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


What's going on there ? by diechrom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montecarlo*


Monte Carlo Casino by Donna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


BW27 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Laura Verreet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ustka - Poland*


Joy by Johan Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Living by kaitlyn Sage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
#Stockholm, Phiippe-4.jpg by Philippe Hamel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street photography,Istanbul,Turkey. by Mohamed Abdelrazek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auckland, New Zealand*
City View by Cornelia Schulz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund上海外滩 by Naiyu Chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ohio - US*


Christmas at the Mall by jd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Quantos Contornos tem o meu lindo Rio de Janeiro. Só observando em uma fotografia em preto e branco. by Marinelson Almeida - Traveling through Brazil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Jamaa El Fna NB 01 by Abd-Elilah Ouassif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fes, Morocco*
Taipei, Taiwan - 2017 Street Photography by kickod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Casablanca, Morocco*
Casablanca by Adrià Páez Forteza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Buildings reflection by Gauvin LAPETOULE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Valère à Sion, Switzerland*
Vue sur le château de Valère et la vallée à Sion by Ghost-in-the-Shell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Staircase by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Black and White with red accents by Rodrigo Soldon 2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Thu Thiem Bridge by AR's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Silhouette In The Trees by Ellie C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Dvortsoviy Most opening (1) by Pasquale Paolo Cardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Reggio Emilia (RE)-SAM_9027-1 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kazan, Russia*
IMAG6669 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Burgos, Spain*
CATEDRAL DE BURGOS by Javier Gallego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DSC07466 (2) by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Red fashion in Milano by Angelo Amboldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ensenada, Mexico*
Enseada / Bay by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camogli - Italy*


Camogli - DSCF5583-001 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Mahanakorn Vs Baiyok Tower 2 1st and 2nd Hightest Building in Bangkok by Bottamalin Zaelow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholms slott by Carina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Downtown Sydney by Yapham2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


An Ideal London Scene by Eric Johnstone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Opportunity by Brian Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Segovia, Spain*
Aqueduct Skyline - Segovia - Black and White by Andrew Russell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Procida - Italy*


Procida (2) by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Untitled by Jonathan Korell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago, Illinois by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham - UK*


Selective Sweets by Graham Aylard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jujuy - Argentina*


Jujuy by Martin Alderete, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
An evening at Corniche by Naeem Rashid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Thunder by Vincent Attorresi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Cyan Voltmeter by YouSef RaySis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Louvre Pyramid by Guner Gulyesil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Industry by wayne wayne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida - US*


Ring-billed Gull, Florida. by John McCuen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - L'oiseau et la Tour by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris : la nuit by jacques missud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lebanon - US
*

The Old-fashioned Way by Eileen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


outskirts by P.S. ZOELLER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Nodo, Piazza Cadorna, Milan by simy_sun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


I die a Queen by P.S. ZOELLER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kobe - Japan*


Kobe by Silvia Cantu Bautista, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maldives*


0030 by Ksenia Mikhaylova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


NAVY PIER, CHICAGO by Rob Patzke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oberwesel - Germany*


Kirche / church St. Martin, Oberwesel by Herbert Plagge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Empuriabrava, Catalonia, Spain*

Empuria(muy)brava by Dani Romero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Das Fenster zum Hafen by Matthias Schröder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Foligno, Umbria, Italy *

Ferragosto a Foligno by Nadia D'Agaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cavalcante, Goias, Brazil *

Mother Nature's Son by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hietalahti, Helsinki, Finland*

2017-Aug-13th_Hietalahti_Graflex_Heliar_003 by Tatu Korhonen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Isla in Malta*

Isla by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zurich, Canton of Zurich, Switzerland*

Prime Tower by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

chambord-4 by Jose Luis Gambande, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Press... by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Laterankyrkja og Lateranpalasset by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tun, Fusa, Hordaland, Norway*

Arkitektur by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Belém Tower, Lisbon by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mértola, Portugal*

2015_08 - PT-Mértola150816-2.jpg by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*

Bullring - Seville, Spain by Brian Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Tuscany, Italy*

4°Reggimento Carabinieri a Cavallo by Bruno Olivieri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Paul, Texas*

Helix Sculpture | Inspiration Texas by Mark Carroll Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin Spreefahrt, Germany*

20140828-Berlin -344 by fsc9090, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cartagena de Indias, Colombia*

Untitled by Louis Vest, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mother's love*

Mother's love by speech path girl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Passage, England, United Kingdom*

Adventures at Night by Geoff Moore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*street photography*

White Stairs by Junichi Hakoyama, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bhatgaon, Central, Nepal*

NEPAL , Bhaktapur, Tempel , Pagoden usw., Pfauenfenster, 16414 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fishing lake*

Fishing lake by Robert Fenyo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hofstetten, Germany*

place with a story by Rosmarie Voegtli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

The sun on it's nose by Maike Berndt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Rome, Italy*

Sunset in Rome by jen.ivana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore night skyline, Singapore*
Central Business District, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Vacating Brickell with the Quickness by Xynn Tii, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Surfers Paradise from Miami [Australia, Queensland] by Regis Eleuterio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Reflejos de la Torre Mayor by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150609_119D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
on marche en ville... by Jose Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
La sombrilla azul by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Christine Valenzuela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Harpa Concert Hall Auditorium At Night, Reykjavík, Iceland by Peter Greenway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
downtown_toronto_night_black_and_white-wallpaper-2880x1620 by YangTS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
QEW by Jory Fine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by Sergio Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
new-york-city-at-night-black-and-white-wallpaper-1 by aniya penn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
10th Street near Arch Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
The signal / La señal.- by Toni Camara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
DSC00041 by MAG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
High density - Macau, China by Andrew Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Et la lumière revint by MF[FR], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
França, Paris. by Rogerio Camboim S A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
2 Red Busses by Dan Gilbert Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
St Mark's Square by Leonardo Medici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
The Beers by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Urban candid. (35mm) by Samuel Musungayi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The night is coming by Anna Shtraus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaneohe bay at Oahu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
KANEOHE MORNING BLACK AND WHITE by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Freedom Bridge by Maciek Bisch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Opéra de Monaco by Sam2907, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Oldtimer with Soul by Mikica Kosanovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Maryland - US*


run like hell by robert ranaldo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise in B and W by martin cutrone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by dominiquelorge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples
*

gesù nuovo1 by martina vassallo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aveiro - Portugal*


Portucel Cacia VI by dabeiramar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Runnymede - UK*


Runnymede by martin_rees, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas*


Keep Marching... by Francisco Gonçalves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


1956 Austin A30 Rhea Sauter Andrew Newall by jdl1963, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague Black and White... and Red by Francisco Gonçalves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds*


County Arcade. Leeds by ian_carney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jakarta - Indonesia*


Jakarta©sam17 by ibenk sam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Trams Rush Me By.... - Darren Backx Photography by Darren Backx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit: dmca


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


MelbourneHDR2-1 by Darren Backx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Time Stand Still by Francisco Gonçalves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit: dmca


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit: dmca


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Melbournealley4 by Darren Backx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barquisimeto - Venezuela*


Una vez más... / Once again... by Francisco Gonçalves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Shirley Strickland by Darren Backx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit: dmca


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Paul-Lobe Haus at night by Andrew Newman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Henrhyd Falls - Picking out the Shrooms [Explored] by Martyn Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


wiesner viaduct switzerland by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Neue Synagoge by Andrew Newman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albany - US*


True Colors by Ronaldo Cabuhat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Victoria atop the Brandenburg Gate by Andrew Newman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2016-02-03_08-43-37 by Stephanie Bishop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo*


Oslo Bysykkel by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by rangefinderx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


RUN ! by Alexandre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_2692 by Isabelle Gallois, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgas - Bulgaria*


Cloudy Burgas by Pavel Valchev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago River by Bert Kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Pennsylvania - US*



Tracks in the Snow, 2014.01.18 by Aaron Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


OMD_7556 by ON_PHOTO74, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart*


Zacke by E Zouboulis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


Opole by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


Photo of a photo by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auckland*


Auckland Spaghetti Junction [EXPLORED] by Winston Tan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bgan - Myanmar*


Myanmar, Yangon/Bagan - 2015 by Nicholas Koh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarnby - Denmark*


Den Blå Planet - Denmark National Aquarium BW by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stornoway - UK*


MS Clipper Ranger by The Unexplored, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Pennsylvania - US*


iPhone capture, 2015.04.25 by Aaron Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cheshire - UK*


Longroom by GRAHAM DICKINSON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


2012 02 11 - 1130 - Washington DC - Cupid's Undie Run by Bossi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ghent - Belgium*


Sint-Michielskerk-Iglesia de San Miguel-Gante by miguel-valencia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


Up and down by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Yurakucho, Tokyo, Japan 2016 by Masatoshi Asari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


On the road again by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden*


Dresden - Zwinger by .rog3r1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


No title by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reykjavik *


Reykjavik in summer by efil', on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anaheim - US*


Disney - Splash of Blue by Joe Penniston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fez - Morocco*


l'homme-et-l'ane-Fès by marie-france zumaquero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


That way! by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Magdeburg - Germany*


Wissenschaftshafen | Magdeburg, Germany by Jan Osh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hershey*


Hershey pa infrared landscape black and white roller coaster smokestacks, and nice clouds by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Daydream nation by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Il va finir dans la moissonneuse!!! by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Street story by Gabi Ben avraham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sapa, 2017 by Eric Kim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai*


Tail colors by archeet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Bridge of Venice by Alberto Galan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Croatia*


shadowland by ati sun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Croatia*


ancient streets by ati sun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Primary colors  by JohnNguyen0297 (busy - on/off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*
"Port of Hamburg" © 23. April 2017 by Silva Wischeropp aka Silva Capitana by Silva Capitana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Connected 24h by Christiaan Spaan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane CBD: a new perspective by nighstar mayfair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
City Skyline from the West by Charlie Hindhaugh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Black and white urban view by Carol Loveless, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Not so Tiny Tokyo by Kim Yokota, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delhi, India*
Humanyun's Tomb in Black and White by Sumit Nagi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Rush Hour by Mihovil Mandić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Evening commute by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
28022017-_DSF3892.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Oia (Santorini island), Cyclades*
Suspenders by Thor Hilmarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSC_1398-1 by Note Nithinan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Playground of the Rich and Famous by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kharkiv, Ukraine*
Park Strelka. Kharkiv. Ukraine by Igor Nayda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150702_448D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mississauga, Canada*
Black & White Towers by Maxinne Ball, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Continental Bogota by Oscar Patarroyo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Cartagena de Indias by Louis Vest, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*

Norway by Jason Rolls, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*

Le cri by Aurelien Chevalier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*

L'autre face du Vestrahorn Islande by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*

Seville, Spain by Brian Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin Spreefahrt, Germany*

20140828-Berlin -309 by fsc9090, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*High Island, Texas*

Untitled by Louis Vest, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vale of Glamorgan, Wales, United Kingdom*

Rebellion at Penarth Pier by Geoff Moore, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Side, Turkey*

Side, Turkey, Temple of Apollo by jen.ivana, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

On a cold cloudy day by Maike Berndt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Handbridge, Chester, England*

Luxury en suite accommodation by Al, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

Estación Del Norte by Dani Romero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*

Sternenhimmel by Matthias Schröder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spoleto, Umbria, Italy *

6 cartoline da Spoleto by Nadia D'Agaro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Teresina De Goias, Goias, Brazil *

Mother Nature's Son by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy *

Via Garibaldi by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Chambord 1 by Jose Luis Gambande, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

... by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chemakha, Samaxi, Azerbaijan*

Arkitektur by Ingvar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*


Close up, Duomo di Milano by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Lines by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Recife - Brazil*


Palácio do Campo das Princesas by Henrique Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geneva*


Geneva, Quai des Bergues by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Recife*


Recife - 30-09-15 - pb - phanton 3-001-tp-1 by Thales  Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao paulo*


Bauru noturna by Gabriel Cabreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Recife - Brazil*


Rio Capibaribe by Henrique Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Speed Electric by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Speeding Subway by Terry Shuck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


_MG_6077 by Koray Bektas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meknes - Morocco*


Meknes - City Wall B&W by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Speed by Mohammad Taqi Ashkanani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


The Art Of Sydney by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Gone by Mike Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in North Dakota*


going by Matthew Borgerson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salvador, Bahia - Brazil*


Go? by Diego Teschi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Dark Side by Vaughan Laws, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Gone by Marco de Klerk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisobn*


Travellers by Nelson de Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Basel - Switzerland*


The Tourist by Transformer18, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Travellers by Huzzatul Mursalin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo*


leaving by Ivo Berg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


1110443 by Hoichen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Night Travellers by Torsten Reimer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Above Belgium*


Allday Wonders by Ivo Berg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Rebuilding yourself by Ivo Berg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin
*

Utopia by Ivo Berg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zues Temple ruins - Turkey
*

temple of zues by mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


time traveller by Dako Huang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Travellers by Yelsel_R, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lanyon`s Trees ......................... by rodney harrison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Trocadero square #travel #travelphotography #instatravel #instatraveling #traveling #travelgram #traveler #traveller #photo #photographer #igphoto #photographers #instaphoto #instaphotography #photographer_day #photogrid #photooftheday #photoshoot #blacka by Laurent Monloubou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Surajpur - India*


Flock of Birds |Surajpur wetlands -Greater Noida by Abhinav Singhai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Country Life by Prabhu Shankar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi - India*


Ghats of Varanasi by Mahesh Balasubramanian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bharatpur national park - India*


Welcome to the jungle by Himanshu Joshi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Back to #paris #steustache #travel #travelphotography #instatravel #instatraveling #traveling #travelgram #traveler #traveller #photo #photographer #igphoto #photographers #instaphoto #instaphotography #photographer_day #photogrid #photooftheday #photosho by Laurent Monloubou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Refuge - Commended: Landscape Photographer Of The Year 2014 by www.russbarnes.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Galleria Umberto I - Naples*

Galleria Umberto I - Naples by Marcelo Garcia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nové Město, Praga, Praga*

IMG_9702 by Radomir Mor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sage Profile*

Sage Profile by Martin Cooper, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Howl to the Wind*

Howl to the Wind by Martin Cooper, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bursting at the Seams*

Bursting at the Seams by Martin Cooper, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torso*

Torso by Martin Cooper, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Memories of War*

Memories of War by Martin Cooper, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Looking Back*

Looking Back by Martin Cooper, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ssshh!*

Ssshh! by Martin Cooper, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gloucester, MA*

Low tide and fog at Rocky Neck by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fishermen*

fishermen by schneider-lein, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Missing*

思　missing by Singer 晴哥, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catedral del mar*

catedral del mar by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago, Illinois*

Chicago, Illinois by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sparks Street*

Sparks Street by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ottawa, Ontario, Canada*

Ottawa, Ontario, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Factory*

0059-2015-04-02 by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cobourg Building*

Cobourg Building by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sun Life Center, Toronto*

Sun Life Center, Toronto by Duane Schermerhorn, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Sunlight striving to break through... by Jon Urdal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Reichstag by Damon Finlay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yangor, Myanmar*
Yangon, Myanmar by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
The point of convergence by Igal, on Fl


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Camilo Towers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

IJhaven, 17-6-17 by Kees Stoof, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siem Reap, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia*

Broken down by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

The Towers by Magpie Dom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Misurina, Veneto, Italy*

Tre Cime di LavaredoN&B by Laurent VEYSSET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*France - Paris*

View from Sacre Coeur overlooking Square Louise Michel by Sally Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sortelha, Portugal*

Sortelha by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hague, Netherlands*

Untitled by Bart van Dam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*street Photography*

Python bridge !.....Amsterdam by Willem_de_Bode...off, sometimes on !!, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Pont Alex 3 by billknock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altendorf, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Mirrored Castle Bridge by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Croce, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Dove Riposa Santa Lucia by Dermot Russell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5951 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*

Two Tourists by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Biblioteca Nazionale Di San Marco by Rohan Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ginza 4 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*

Hive by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

Milano - Solferino & Co by Antonio Aquino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quebec, Canada*

Rain / Pluie by Jacques Cl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

Madrid, Spain by Brian Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

uUU :-( by Maike Berndt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy *

Intersection by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


Blinding Faith by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Autumn Avenue by Vesa Pihanurmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Marina, Asturias - Spain*


FDR-DSC08683.jpg by Francesco Di Ronza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Raphael - France*


Cruelle solitude juvénile. (Saint-Raphaël France). by Lou Gabian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Under the bridge ... by Michel Di Meglio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wallasey - UK*

Making an entrance by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Schwarzen(Weiß)stein by Thorsten Vogt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kansas - US*


Kansas? YES, Kansas by Tammie Dooley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Veneto - Italy*


Cittadella ! by paolo trapella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lymassol – Cyprus*


aware by giancarlo, italy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere In Scotland*


Blackness by Chee Seong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Promises by Mohammad Moniruzzaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown Place*


Mud Mud ke na Dekh...  by Ramesh Adkoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


sorrow by Matteo Parrini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Guinea Bissau*


futbol-guinea-bissau_tinima20130215_0894_3 by sergi rodergas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petra – Jordan*


Treasury by Mike Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia – US*


Dead Skulls by Steve Ives, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* La promesa ... the promise * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit - US*


"Saint Agnes 'round my neck" by Trevor Carah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bodnant waterfall by Aaron Crowe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*
Clouds over Aussenalster @ Hamburg by justtogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands and Gardens by the Bay, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan, Armenia by derdevid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC4352 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
To the infinity and beyond - Mexico City, Paseo de la Reforma f/13, 1/160 sec., ISO100, 35mm by Andrea Gracis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm in Black & White by cineastdan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía by agustin carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo_SAS_5941 by Stefan Schmitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
street Toronto St Patrick 2 by Taleof2cities, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Through the Viewfinder by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Edificio Sede Petrobras - Rio de Janeiro by Joao Nunes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Yellow taxis and Golden Clock at the Flatiron Building in New York by patuffel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - La traversée by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Women in front of Olympic Stadium by Sam Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
raw06 by Piero Carrozzo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Auberge de Castille by Nick Tarbox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Saint Marie by Steve Beckett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
At The Top by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Fuente montjuic*_

fuente montjuic by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sheffield cathedral*

Sheffield cathedral by G. Postlethwaite esq., en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blanes - Spain*


Blanes by Romans Kundeckis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

"i am taking full blame" by Philipp Ledényi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Blame it on Godzilla by sevres babylone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


Follow the trails by Adrian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macon - France*


Pure shores by Regarde là-bas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence
*

Pure Black & White # 1 by Massimo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anhui - China*


HuangShan in b/w No 2. by Jeroen Fransen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kulasekharapatnam - India*


Holy Smoke !  by srivatsan sankaran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Another foggy sunday morning by Helle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


tough haul by Anne J Gibson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

When the going gets tough, the tough get going by Canon 7D Guy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ben Lomond - UK*


Ben Lomond by Scott Hills, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Covadonga - Spain*_


Covadonga, Asturias by WilsonAxpe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

VIC (with a smile ) by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


I saw 3...and they saw me... by Timmy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Davenport, CA - US*


ejected from the game | davenport, ca by Lorenzo Montezemolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenavista, Canary - Spain*


Rough Weather by Pablo López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poolbeg*


Rough sea at Poolbeg by Matt760, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Nebraska – US*


080711 Nebraska Supercell / Arcus / Shelf Cloud! B&W Revised by Dale Kaminski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida - US*


BAOBAB TREES by J.J. Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton pier*


zigzag by Sam Moore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rough seas 3 by Kevin Dickinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the place promised in our early days. by felinecreature, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rough Start by Fionn Luk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durham county - UK*


High Tide by Anthony Orton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rough Shore by Thomas Bishop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ostfold - Norway*


Reiertangen in Norway during sunset by Kjetil Palmquist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thurba head - UK*


Thurba Head by Nick Russill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yves - France*


Prise de vue aérienne par drone avec GoPro HERO4 Black by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Darby creek - US*


Freight Over Water by Brandon Townley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


20150919-DJI_0029 by don ciesielski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami - US*


#BrickellKey by @highdrone on IG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


The High Roller by Steve Fanell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


The Weight They Carry by ygchan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


Cologne by night by Maximilian Ishorst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing
*

1207 - Beijing South Railway Station by @[email protected] , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi
*

399 - Airport Taxi by @[email protected] , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

First year of serious photography mainly shooting in RAW. by Duncan Webster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ypres - Belgium*


Ieper (Ypres) - Cloth Hall - Flanders - Belgium by FS Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saga - Japan*


Chuo Street, Saga, Japan 佐賀市の中央通り by Anthony Coronado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orleans, France*
La Pucelle d'Orleans by Agustín Villa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
sexy back by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2016 Film_043 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2_DSC1557 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Glorieta by N3CR0N0M1C0N, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Light it up by Forat Alawsi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
DSC_0082 by Euan McCreadie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul galata tower by David Denicolò, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Punta del Este, Uruguay*
La Mansa end of the year fireworks in black and white | 170101-9575-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Under the Bridge by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Big Ass Crane by guidingriver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
PARIS by henk overbeeke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Bus Action by Fabi-DE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
P6280345 by Eli Liebenow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Urban candid. (35mm) by Samuel Musungayi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


le mur by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


inquiét by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


Dom zu Münster by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Saoud-D-81 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


une pose pour la photo by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


Treppenaufgang by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


l'océan by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


black and white by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


suspension by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


royal by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


le marché by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


le chat by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


au delà des lignes by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


derrière les carreaux by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


les bâteaux by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Félix le chat by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


l'hélice by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


le chat by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Trouville by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


le chat noir by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


le trébuchet by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


les ailes blanches by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


le chat by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


les 3 canards by Francine Lacroix, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


Dom zu Münster by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambon, France*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


August 8, 2017 by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


Dom zu Münster by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


ausfahrender Zug Gleis 1 by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


the lake by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


it's all a trick - I believe by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


Leica IIIf/Summaron 2.8 35 by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lower Saxony, Germany*


Jever, Am Kirchplatz 9 by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lower Saxony, Germany*


urban tristesse by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lower Saxony, Germany*


Jever, Rathaus by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lower Saxony, Germany*


missing link by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lower Saxony, Germany*


arrival by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lower Saxony, Germany*


rows of windows by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lower Saxony, Germany*


Leitz-Park Wetzlar - entrance by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lower Saxony, Germany*


Leitz-Park Wetzlar by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lower Saxony, Germany*


Jever, Schloß by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
2017-03-13 17.16.43.jpg budapest by Cristobal Herrero, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*


National Monument, KL by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Bica Funicular, Lisbon (Explored) by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sibillini, Bolognola, Italy*

... by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy *

Balcony Perspective by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mackinac Island, Michigan, United States*

Deluge 1 by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prazeres, Lisbon, Portugal*

Ponte 25 de Abril by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arles, France*

Les arènes... by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Webster Falls*

Webster Falls by Jose Raposo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boston, Massachusetts*

Beantown by Brian Price, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cornwall, England, United Kingdom*

Black and white Botallack by T_J_P, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseille Provence, France*

En suspension! by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Albany, New York*

The Capital by Brian Price, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rajpath, Delhi, India*

Rashtrapati Bhavan by Radhakrishna Rao, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Stop by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spain, Toledo Zoo Aquarium*

Toledo Zoo by Tom Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, United Kingdom*

Westminster Bridge B&W by Costas Constantinou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*L'Anse Caffar, Marin, Martinique*

CAP 110 by Jean-Jacques MATTEI, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Sin título (Roma) by Rubén Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Place Victor Hugo Paris 16 by billknock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sancti Spiritus, Cuba*

Another old file ! by Willem_de_Bode...off, sometimes on !!, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Pei's Pyramid and The Louvre Palace. by Sally Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grignano, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*


Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canyonlands National Park*


CNP-MesaArch-BW by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarlat La Caneda - France*


Per le vie di Sarlat by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Untitled by -.stef.-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


CN Tower Toronto by scilit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bamberg - Germany*


Bamberg - Studenten sehen in den Sonnenuntergang by .rog3r1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain
*

....Special Spider!!!! by camille gili, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Special Effect by Mustang Koji, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


the devil has his eyes on you, politicians! by Szabolcs J. Csörge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice
*

How do I get through here? by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Freston - UK*


To The Tower by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prescott - UK*


MG Bellevue Special by Kim Benson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Traffic and snow by Johanna Blankenstein (off), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


special lens by Miss E the Cat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Edinburgh at Night by Simon Kidd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Bengal - India*


Mandarmani...... Magic in B&W by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


special homes on a river - Xiapu travel by Shenji Li, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln
*

Köln Hauptbahnhof, Cologne, Germany / 2014 by Onur Üye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hollywood Hills - US*


early evening, Hollywood Reservoir by Ryan Vaarsi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Juzhna - Serbia*


Radiša Živković - Clouds rushing by Radisa Zivkovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Road to Eternity by James Duckworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Morocco*


Tombée du ciel by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai
*

#850E2001 - Rain and Dubai by Zoemies ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


La Galleria by Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Analaiva - Madagascar*


Les racines du ciel, par Franck Vervial by Franck Vervial, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


California Re-creation by Thom Masat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham*


20150126_Ludgate Hill by Damien Walmsley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Inception by Michael Perry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salisbury - UK*


Arches in Reflection - Salisbury Cathedral by Alan Frost, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hot Spring - US*


St. Anthony Chapel Bell Tower by spencerjluna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Ritual by Asarum Images (asarumimages.weebly.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Michigan Avenue during a Chicago snowstorm by Matt Maldre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


Circle by Julien Ballet-Baz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Untitled by Douglas Cabel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Flotte - France*


Untitled by Douglas Cabel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Commission flats & Projeciton by Zacher Alexander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villers - Belgium*


Abbaye de Villers (B) INFRARED by Jérôme POUILLE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Merano - Italy*


*** abracadabra... by lorenza panizza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


BAL2_8124bw by David Stanton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elie - UK*


WHITE LIGHT,BLACK ROCKS by KENNETH BARKER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gdansk - Poland*


The Snow Globe. by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhône-Alpes, France*


Lyon - Le chat noir by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhône-Alpes, France*


Lyon - Rue des Tables Claudiennes - Messages by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhône-Alpes, France*


Lyon - Quai de Saône - Nom d'une pipe by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhône-Alpes, France*


Lyon - Croix - Rousse - Dans la Grande rue by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhône-Alpes, France*


Lyon - Esplanade de la Grande Côte - Vue sur Lyon by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Basque Country, Spain*


Pays Basque - Hondarribia - Conversation by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhône-Alpes, France*


Lyon - La sortie du cimetère de Loyasse by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhône-Alpes, France*


Lyon - L'homme au chien by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhône-Alpes, France*


Lyon - La Croix-Rousse - Contemplation by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhône-Alpes, France*


Lyon - Séance de musculation by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhône-Alpes, France*


Lyon - Confluence - Vélov by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhône-Alpes, France*


Lyon - Les Quais de Saône - La traversée by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhône-Alpes, France*


Lyon - La Saône déborde by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhône-Alpes, France*


Lyon Part - Dieu, au coeur des mobilités by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhône-Alpes, France*


Lyon - Parc de la Tête d'or - Suivre la voie by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhône-Alpes, France*


Lyon - Quais de Saône - Bouquinistes by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhône-Alpes, France*


Lyon - La Croix Rousse - Par dessus les toits by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
St Lawrence Hall .... As Seen From Saint James Park .... 151 King Street East .... Toronto, Ontario by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching Up Slowly), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Legoland by Linda Powell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSC01371.jpg by Lorenzo Durandetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Metz, France*
place de la republique- Metz France by Zak Id, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


Sin título by María G. C., en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


Sin título by María G. C., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Arquitectura Vallecana by David JKatalan, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Sin título by María G. C., en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Leiria, Portugal*


Sin título by María G. C., en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


sp05 (293r1000nb) by Francis J., en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


sp08 (305r1000nb) by Francis J., en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


sp02a (282r1000nb) by Francis J., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
DTLA dressed in black and white. by Drea Lupera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brasilia, Brazil*


brasília (18rn) by Francis J., en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brussels, Belgium*


Indifférentes aux anges, elles vont by Francis J., en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Normandy, France*


Corps à corps by Francis J., en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


sp (250r) by Francis J., en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


sp (234r) by Francis J., en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*


sp (199r) by Francis J., en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
The Janitor of Eden by Tim Wang, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Espirito Santo, Brazil*


romaria (83r) by Francis J., en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


The Barber of Seville by Mike Browne, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Going Clear in #Vancouver by Mike Browne, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Washington, USA*


Mount Baker WA. by Mike Browne, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra by Fab23, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


White Dragon by Mike Browne, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


Westin Bayshore by Mike Browne, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Purple candles by Mauro Silva //unpic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


B&W Walkabout by Mike Browne, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


B&W Walkabout by Mike Browne, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


B&W Bates Motel and Psycho House by Mike Browne, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*British Columbia, Canada*


B & W Plane by Mike Browne, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris - Louis XIV by Delaville, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Asturias, Spain*


Revolution of Sculptures by Delaville, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Auvergne, France*


France - Viaduc de Garabit by Delaville, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris Life - Grey Day by Delaville, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris - Les Beaux Quartiers by Delaville, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by instaphone, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris - An Impossible View by Delaville, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris sous la neige by Delaville, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Picardy, France*


This is NOT Disneyland - Pierrefonds, France by Delaville, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
2016_06_21-12 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


Paris - rue de Rivoli by Delaville, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


A Disturbing Journey - Un voyage inquiétant by Delaville, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wroclaw, Lower Silesia, Poland*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

Ambition by Brian Price, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Eola, Orlando, Florida*

EOLA LE by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Mermaid by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brühl, Germany*

2015_08 - DE-Brühl150829.jpg by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Pancras, London, England*

Looking at the wonder by Austin O'Hara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Amsterdam, 30-7-2017 by Kees Stoof, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saarbrücken, Germany*

164/365 - exploring the streets by Stefan Franziskus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Varazdin, Croatia*

Spancirfest by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naraval - Spain*


+ niebla. by alberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Erice*


Erice by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Turtles by Mario Martin-Alciati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


higher and higher by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC8266-43 by Ian Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Tour Eiffel (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Stars & Stripes @ Times Square, New York City, USA by [ PsycBob ], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Limelight　*Explore* by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


radio city by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Oktoberfest 2015 by Helmut Eichinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sri Lanka*


Sri lanka by Agathe Ekm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Rainy Day, San Francisco by Joe Newman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

Piazza del popolo by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


into the void_sw by Mario Anders, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gloucester - UK*


The Giger Ceiling - Gloucester Cathedral Cloister by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chiang Mai - Thailand*


the sculpture IX (chiang mai) by Kai Lehmann thank you for +1,1M views, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka
*

Gotham by Jake Jung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Papua - Indonesia*


Raja Ampat by Michael Walker-Toye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2014-05-10 19.02.50-2 by joseph broderick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Missouri - US*


Thru the hogback at Ferguson Missouri by Mike Mautner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Raab - Hungary*


walk thru the bridge by ViktorDobai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hawaii - US*


Mark Healey - The Eddie by Mario Bailote, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salt Spring Island - Canada*


Salt Spring Island by Chip Greendale, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Thru The Bean, Chicago,2014 by Vadim K., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hana, Hawaii - US*


Satan's Beach by Jeff Stamer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

change happens by Axel vom Scheidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aomori - Japan*


Mysterious Eye (Sun is right over)　*Explore* by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wybung - Australia*


Storm Front - a cool change on the way by Steve Passlow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Woodside, CA - US*


c r a c k l e | woodside, california by Lorenzo Montezemolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


CHANGING HORIZON by DAVID JOYCE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai *


Hazy day Shanghai by El Arano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

London, aug 2017 by Kees Stoof, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varazdin, Croatia*

On the Other Side by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Polo, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Venezia by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leipzig, Germany*

160/365 - cityscape by Stefan Franziskus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Piazza San Marco by Martin Havens, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Weil am Rhein, Germany*

DSCF5557 by Thorsten Burkard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, United Kingdom*

National Geographic London by billknock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Stotteritz, Leipzig, Saxony, Germany*

The Guardian by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Albany, New York*

Twin Bridges revisited by Brian Price, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greater Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada*

The Silent Guardian by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

Palacio Real - Madrid RI-51-0001061 by Gonzalo Castán, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Belém Tower, Lisbon by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dijon, Burgundy, France*

Digione by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riga, Latvia*

2015_05 - LV-Riga150525.jpg by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Low tide river - B&W version by der LichtKlicker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

London, aug 2017 by Kees Stoof, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zadar, Croatia*

Zadar by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Windsor Great Park, England*

The Copper Horse by Martin Havens, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fontenay, Burgundy, France*

Abbazia di Fontenay by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Erice, Sicily, Italy*

DSCF4396 by Thorsten Burkard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montserrat, Spain*
The Rock by Xevi Casas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black and white Singapore city skyline of business district downtown in daytime. by ณัฐวุฒิ อุตมหาราช, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Financial District by Henrik Skupin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
P1000741 by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Untitled by Ale Almeida Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The old town Stockholm by Tommy Qvarnstrom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio Nacional by Martha Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Yonge Street Diners by Bill Fenske, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Potsdamer Platz, Berlin, Germany by Dimitry Anikin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City by Angela Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Setting in B&W by Koka Pan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Listening to music by deejay90210, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - Street Photography by Roberto Vecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Peaceful by Harveth Gil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London by Luca Vegetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venecia 2017 by Ruben Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xewkija Rotunda church (Gozo), Malta*
Xewkija Rotunda Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSC_0526 by Ricardo Cardoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Frames of Paris by Linus Leijon photograpy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
[LEICA M] CHINA | Shanghai, Waibaidu Bridge by Rita Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Amarelho é belo by Rafael Desh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Buildings of Moscow International Business Center, Moscow, Russia by Anatoly V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
spray it black by Guillaume Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm_SAS_5003 by Stefan Schmitz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arnhem, Holland*
Rutschbahn(hof) by O'hank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Peñafiel, Spain*
The fortress II by Rubén García Bruna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid B&W by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
IMG_0585 by t2dc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
New Year Lights by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Catedral da São Pedro de Alcântara by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
liifv7xvaa87q0dlzl9l by Jonathan Robson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
red by Stephanie Klein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Piccadilly Circus by zbma Martin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Classic New Shape by Mikael reynberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice|Italy, 2016 by Elmira Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marsaxlokk, Malta*
Funky multicoloured building in Marsaxlokk, Malta by Jamie Graham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sophie by Jules Devoldere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge by Dieter Demey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monaco by CT photographie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Darola, Piedmont, Italy*

Principato di Lucedio by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

last view back by Katrin Jeriga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Eiffel from Bir Hakeim Bridge by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Polo, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Panorami veneziani, part 56 by Visioni parallele, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dublin, Republic of Ireland*

National Museum, Dublin City, Co. Dublin by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow, Russia*

*** by Misha Sokolnikov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kråkuddarna, Uppsala Lan, Sweden*

Örskär Lighthouse by Marie Ahlén, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Tour Eiffel by billknock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*

Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tennessee, United States*

Bald River Falls by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio*

Piazza Navona, Rome by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schiltach, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*

Schiltach: Tradizionale architettura a graticcio by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Istanbul, Turkey*

Suleymaniye Mosque by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chiusdino, Tuscany, Italy*

Chiusdino (Siena) by Visioni parallele, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Cascades, Washington*

Magic Show by Pedalhead'71, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waterloo, London, England*

The CitizenM Hotel Bankside's spiral staircase by Jeff Barry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canada*

Ice field parkway by gwénael lelievre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cairo, Egypt*

Souvenir Vendor. by Livia Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bordeaux, France*

Place des Quinconces. Bordeaux by Peter Turner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Belém Tower, Lisbon by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Untitled by Hamid Sadeghi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
A Look Through Your Window... by PJW *New Group* JOIN "Life, A New Perspective", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perpignan, France*
Perpignan, la Loge de Mer by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Downtown Edmonton by jrmax_51, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bülach, Switzerland*
Destruct & Rebuild by Sandro Brunner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavanger, Norway*
Alone in old Stavanger by Chris Fay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam_By_Night_280116-1 by Ivo Kreber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Floating city by Andras Deak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne CBD B&W by R K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Camilo Towers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Historic Gastown (HDR) by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Painted Ladies - San Francisco by JAKE PINEDA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antalya, Turkey*
Buildings Antalya by charlier.valentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Parc Jean-Drapeau by Erik Lykins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Bicycle riders by SUNGSOO LEE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul bridge by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon by Elias Hartvigsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lindos (Rhodes island), Greece*
The view from the main beach at Lindos at sunrise. In black and white. Lindos. Rhodes. Greece. This picture was taken from the main beach looking towards the magnificent Acropolis. This picture was taken just after sunrise, the only time the beach is comp by Rick McEvoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
IMG_2977 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Harbour at Night (Black and White) by Kel Squire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Pintando by Efrén Madroñal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auckland, New Zealand*
china red by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Tbilisi by Giorgi Ebanoidze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Newcastle, U.K.*
Red by Thomas Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Piazza San Babila by Paolo Gamba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Tango Rolo by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
The Two Couples and the Sea by David Cullen-Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salamanca, Spain*
Salamanca by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo - Brazil by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Geneva in black and white by Yves Merckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyscrapers @ Night (Qatar) (I) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Cloudy City by Rezaul Haque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The Day After by billknock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
wandering by lina velasquez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The Relationship Between Kundalini, Kabbalah, and Alchemy by Hughes Songe, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

*B E R L I N*

Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в Stadt BERLIN», автор dimkaber75 на Яндекс.Фотках



by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

*BERLIN, GERMANY*

Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в Stadt BERLIN», автор dimkaber75 на Яндекс.Фотках



by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torbay - UK*


Nets by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


4 by Didier ROULIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malaga - Spain*


La Catedral de la Encarnación, Málaga, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pankoke-Daniel_Ghost of Autumn by Daniel Pankoke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia - Tirato a specchio by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Beauce & orage by gilles g, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pro veritate criptica by Pedro Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Millennium Footbridge and St Paul's Cathedral, London by A Moran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Quebec - Canada*


Inondation 2017 // Québec, le phare de Lachine by Stanislav Nikulich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Random Pic 12 by Lennart Zinck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isle of Wight - UK*


Shanklin, Isle of Wight. Sunshine at Hope Beach. by s0ulsurfing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


A trois on part. by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Gone for the summer by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


P1103882.jpg by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin - Italy*


The summer challenge. by emanuele tripani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poughkeepsie - US*


Freight Train along the Hudson River (in explore) by Jenn / SunnyDazzled, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Retour de pêche à Pointe Courte by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Foundry Branch Tunnel by Greg Rusk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Aqua by Mr. Nixter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


The Salt Sweepers, Vietnam. by Photography by Sue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Priory Church of St Bartholomew the Great by Andy Sedg, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Black and white are the colours of photograph*

Black and white are the colours of photograph by nldazuu.com, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Aix en Provence. by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piazza*

Piazza by Pieter ( PPoot ), en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tranche Sur Mer - France*


Kite surfer by Chris _E78, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Adam & Eve realize their mistake*

Adam & Eve realize their mistake by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ragent park*


Exploring my "darker" side. by A Moran, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*JFK Library Boston, MA*

JFK Library by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mykonos, Greece*

Sacred space by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow*


Dark bridge by Piotr Pawelczyk, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Near Castle Island in Boston*

Winter wonderland by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boston, MA*

Convergence by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Swamp*

Swamp by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Gangway by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Atrium*

the Atrium by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Morning Fjord Glass by 13 Salty Dog 77, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Intercontinental Hotel, Boston, MA*

Reflections by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le passage du chat noir. by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A hero's welcome...*

A hero's welcome... by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gargoyle*

Gargoyle by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown Place*

Windsurfing by Dom Walton, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*On the beach Cape May, NJ*

On the beach by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durham - UK*


Stormy Seaham Harbour. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Safe harbor Portland, ME*

Safe harbor by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Riverboat by Fotoamateur62, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bicycles Museum of Fine Arts, Boston, MA*

Bicycles by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


loneliness by mari images, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Convergence point*

Convergence point by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Sliver by Brian Price, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Low tide Gloucester, MA*

Low tide by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Croatia*


round the corner by ati sun, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*No one home...*

No one home... by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Above...*

Above... by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Power plant South Boston, MA*

Power plant by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portland Head LIght Cape Elizabeth, Maine*

Portland Head LIght by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Luminosity*

Luminosity by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dewey Square, Boston*

Dewey Square, Boston by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The eagle has landed!*

The eagle has landed! by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Low tide and fog at Rocky Neck Gloucester, MA*

Low tide and fog at Rocky Neck by Ron Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gobeil, Quebec, Canadá*

Baie-St-Paul - Ã©pave Ã©chouÃ©e sur la plage by Bob August, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Froscheim, Salzsburgo, Salzsburgo*

James Carter: sax / Alex White: drums by Markus Lackinger, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*DDR Museum, Berlin*

DDR Museum, Berlin by Yee-Kay Fung, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sheffield*

Sheffield by Glass Angel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Men Falling*

Men Falling by vittorio mountblack, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street Photography*

degra_DEG0046-2 by Degradato, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Take a nap in the library's patio. So nice and quiet ..., Boston*

Take a nap in the library's patio. So nice and quiet ..., Boston by Gerard Mahieu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*dining & more...*

dining & more... by Andy P, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Red Arrows*

The Red Arrows by Dan Elms, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Gimignano*

San Gimignano by Tibor Demeter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*- Gladiolus -*_

- Gladiolus - by Claudio Valdés, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maintien*

Maintien by Atreides59, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hello*

parce que je le vaux bien by rondoudou87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lyonnais*

Lyonnais by Atreides59, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Industry never stops*

Industry never stops by Darren Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mykonos / Cyclades / Grèce / Août 1983*

Mykonos / Cyclades / Grèce / Août 1983 by leonmul68, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lignes*

Lignes by Atreides59, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marisquiño Vigo 2012*

MarisquiÃ±o Vigo 2012 by Rafael Ojea Perez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Steam locomotive*

Steam locomotive by Jean Poitiers, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rouget de L'Isle à Lons-le-Saunier.*

Rouget de L'Isle à Lons-le-Saunier. by Nihat Alacahan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kanon*

Kanon i indergården på Sønderborg Slot by Lars Holte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*heureusement il y a findus*

heureusement il y a findus by rondoudou87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunderland Glass Centre Mono*

Sunderland Glass Centre Mono by Robin Taylor, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Christiansfeld, Kirkepladsen*

Christiansfeld, Kirkepladsen by Lars Holte, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brooding*

Brooding by Simon's utak, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Bullwark of Democracy SW by Dominik Jaeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
IMG_5383 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Palace of Culture and Science by SebaSL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalkara, Malta*
Kalkara by zacke82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nordur, Iceland*
Washing Up Time by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Right time, right moment by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## Ford5 (Aug 25, 2017)

The Neighborhood Of Nizhny Tagil,Urals,Russia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Black & Yellow (with Lightroom Yellow Luminance Shift) by AnotherPictureToBurn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Plaza Morelos by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Bellas Artes by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC6419 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
montreal-3 by Erich Iveans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Arbre de nuit by Martin Cousture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
161020 Stockholm 11 by Mario Wenzel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
The Classic by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lingdum -India*


Depth of Focus by Sandeep Santra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Showtime ! by Axel von Wuthenau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alagoas - Brazil*


dans ce jeu d'ici by Fred Matos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camargue - France*


Flamingo's dance by Andrea Gambadoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tours - France*


La dame du cimetière by François Tomasi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cornwall - UK*


Restormel Castle by Toby Santo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Skyline MBS by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Night When Time Stood Still by Rafael Chacon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Foggy Morning, but life does not stop by Topu Saha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Sand Dunes park - US*


The Long Climb by Arvid Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Valparaiso - Chile*


Túnel 19 by Felipe Radrigán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


spooky selective pier by Paul Nuttall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miyajima island - Japan*


Miyajima Overlook by Wiley C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton*


Brighton Red Devils by nickpowell1980, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Plane by David Teo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Hope for the world by mari images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


seixanta/365: i decided to fire the mountains up! by Abdulrahman AlZe3bi., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Newspaper Supplier, India by Harjeet Singh Narang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lefkada - Greece*


DSC_7351-2 by paul jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


DSCF2430affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
French Quarter #5 by J&E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Living by kaitlyn Sage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de la Bourbansais, France*
Chateau de la Bourbansais by alain wyns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki at Night by sugiro15, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Calabria, Italy*
La passeggiata sul lungomare (Reggio Calabria) by Glauco Maglio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyramids (Giza), Egypt*
Saoud-C-285 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
King Street by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Denver, U.S.A.*
bw1 by neonquark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Porta Garibaldi by Massimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Lambo in Oslo by Ruud Flietstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam_By_Night_280116-1 by Ivo Kreber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City Hall by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Atmosphere by James Billingsley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
En el Transantiago by Alejandro Inostroza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Walking Across the Cambie Bridge by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Centro de Montevideu by Ricardo de Paiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Pop Maisonneuve by Jack Seikaly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
LRM_EXPORT_20170820_192156 by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
01032015-P3011347.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Greece*
Homeric Poems Hotel by Fotis Tasoulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
The hot . . by Grant Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150408_0823M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei Noir - 01 by Matt Fulco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Taxi, Mid Levels, Hong Kong by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street scene in Zócalo, México City Downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Street photo by Darío Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid B&W by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
a transposition tragedy of the banal by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Segovia, Spain*
Untitled by Lanpernas 3.0, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
The Nelson Monument by Mark Holt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo 2 by Grant Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago skyline by Tony Edmonds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Columbus City by Jonathen Adkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
DOHA by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubaï by Philippe Brunel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Ben Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Tour Eiffel by chris ipadzwo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Thanos Fonias, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Comillas, Cantabria, Spain*

Comillas by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vanchiglia, Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Una passeggiata ai Murazzi by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England, United Kingdom*

St' Paul's Cathedral by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Polo, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Venezia by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Streets of Dubrovnik by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kaohsiung City, Taiwan*

工程視察 by 慶 雲, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Little church in the Netherlands*

Full frontal BW by Rob Menting, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Maurice-Saint-Germain, Centre region, France*

Parc du Château des Vaux by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Polo, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Gondole in notturna... by Visioni parallele, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*

Rotterdam 25-7-17 by Kees Stoof, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varazdin, Croatia*

Old City Varaždin by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Trocadero by billknock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manteo, North Carolina, United States*

Roanoke Marshes LE by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Praça da Figueira in morning light, Lisbon by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pavia, Lombardy, Italy*

Pavia: Cortile interno Castello Visconteo by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Regent's Park, London, England*

Camden Lock by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

Hofburg Palace by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Concertgebouw by Rob Menting, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Maurice-Saint-Germain, Centre region, France*

Le Temple d'Amour du Château des Vaux by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Concorde by billknock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dare, North Carolina, United States*

Bodie Lighthouse by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*colle dell Nivolet, Piedmont, Italy*

road to escondido by Visioni parallele, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roccavivara, Molise, Italy*

Santa Maria del Canneto by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Barcelona, Spain*

Barcelona by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

*BERLIN, GERMANY, UNTER DEN LINDEN*

Фото с меткой «чёрно белое», автор dimkaber75 на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75/


----------



## Dimkaber75 (Aug 17, 2017)

*GERMANY, LOKOMOBIL*

Фото с меткой «чёрно белое», автор dimkaber75 на Яндекс.Фотках



by dimkaber75 https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/dimkaber75/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valais - Switzerland*


Great Aletsch Glacier by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Olympic Park Railway Station by Victor Zubakin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vacherie - US*


View From The Mansion Balcony by Rachel Samanyi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo
*

TOKYO GATE BRIDGE by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denbigh - UK*


Denbigh Hospital 2x1 Landscape by Nathan Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere i Hawaii - US*


the monk by Dave ([url]www.thePhotonWhisperer.com)[/url], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Presence by Blue Moon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ibiza - Spain*


Sal by Emanuele Baldanzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Omishima - Japan*


Sea of Japan by 小川 Ogawasan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eden Valley - UK*


Monochrome sunset by polarisandy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Juldia - Bangladesh*


the longing for the sea (a) by <rs> snaps, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malta*


Moods...... by Timmy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Flowing to the sea by Hugo J. Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rigi - Switzerland*


sea of fog 4 by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dutchman State park, AZ - US*


Very Superstitious by moe chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iguazu falls, Parana - Brazil*


The force of Nature by Woland2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Haunted City by John Patrick Allanegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
In the Midst of a Snowstorm by Jake Stimpson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (Athens), Greece*
Κέντρο Πολιτισμού Ίδρυμα Σταύρος Νιάρχος by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Marrakech by S R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*FOLLOW THE LIGHTS*

FOLLOW THE LIGHTS by Rust Never Sleeps, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Güterbahnhof Vorhalle*

GÃ¼terbahnhof Vorhalle by elseyjetter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*LR Deutschland Dom Muenster 2017*

LR Deutschland Dom Muenster 2017-1.jpg by geigerwe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hanseatisches Karussell*

Hanseatisches Karussell by Manfred Kerschke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Port de la Gravette*

Sur la plage, un Vent d'Ouest by Karrez Majik, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Magic is about joy by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Big Wheel, keep on turning!*

Sin título by Steven Caunter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suburban life in Riverside South, Ottawa, ON, Canada*

Sin tÃ*tulo by Steven Caunter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Walking path along the River Thames, London, UK*

Sin título by Steven Caunter, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
street by Agata, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pepys Building, Old Royal Naval College, Greenwich, London, UK*

Sin tÃ*tulo by Steven Caunter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riverside South in Ottawa, ON, Canada*

Sin título by Steven Caunter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Where luxury sedans go to get a coffee and a sandwich . . .*

Sin título by Steven Caunter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gros Morne National Park, Newfoundland, Canada*

Sin título by Steven Caunter, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madrid-València-Barcelona 2017*

Madrid-València-Barcelona 2017 by irene.femenia, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150605_194D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Niagara Falls, Ontario.*

Big Top by Exposphotography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ice Master*

Ice Master by Exposphotography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St. Jacobs Country*

St. Jacobs Country by Exposphotography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fire Staircase*

Fire Staircase by Exposphotography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quebec*

ciel dramatique by Dominic Hains, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Torre Latinoamericana by ARBuendia[NotPRO], on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Munich, Germany*

Munich, Germany by Alexandr E, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street scene, Paris*

Street scene, Paris by Lick Photographie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Drinking - Bevendo*

Drinking - Bevendo by Fra Coraggio, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
#Stockholm, Phiippe-4.jpg by Philippe Hamel, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de San Polo, Venecia, Veneto*

altri 5" sul Canal Grande by Visioni parallele, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*City of West Palm Beach, Palm Beach County, Florida, USA*

City of West Palm Beach, Palm Beach County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via by enrique olivar gomez, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Panorami veneziani*

Panorami veneziani, part 56 by Visioni parallele, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiusdino, Toscana, Italia*

Chiusdino (Siena) by Visioni parallele, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris, France*

the Heart of Montmartre by Ramona Mahrla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The skyline of Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA*

The skyline of Minneapolis, Minnesota, USA by jorge molina, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


GF1 Select 2011-03-26 18-28-16 by Simon Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London - G20 (2) by Philippe Bleau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Old boat at Canary Warf by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


She goes walking through the shadows of my mind by mkc609, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi - India*


ghat of ganges by swarat_ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece
*

.mind the gap by Yiannis Kostavaras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


.cathedral by Yiannis Kostavaras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Soul mind spirit by András Bihari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Hot Blooded - Foreigner live at RBC Royal Bank Ottawa Bluesfest by Nadia Seccareccia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Assembly of minds... by Georgios S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vraona - Greece*


AIA by Georgios S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limavady - UK*


Celtic God of the Sea by David Kirkpatrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linz - Austria*


mind the fog by Lia Niobe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuopio - Finland
*

Reaching for the Sky by Petri Damstén, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torridon - UK*


Rays over Loch Torridon by Annie MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


her music by Jana Souza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Dominican Republic*


Humpback Whales by Christopher Michel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


64 by Jen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


trying to measure the immeasurable by Mariann Nikolaisen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


covers by Mariann Nikolaisen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
Launch (1) by Johan Massot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
False Creek With Olympus Bodycap Fisheye Lens by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Izmir, Turkey*
Ilford Pan 100 by Ozenens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Curvy by p2-r2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan drama.jpg by Arman Ayva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow 2017 by Jim Roos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Puebla by JPGooner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Yellow Taxicab by Waywuwei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
P1020034 by Josefine Nylander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Time by Miriam Seisdiez Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Rua de Oslo by Jose Sarmento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Mark Koonin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
The rower , Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas | Rio de Janeiro by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
On the Edge by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Shapes of Paris by Linus Leijon photograpy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Blog280817-LONDON-August17-112-NIK by Reza Masoudi Nejad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
altri 5" sul Canal Grande by Visioni parallele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Judie Tingle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSCF9874 by Eric Franqui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Creek Water Taxi 2014 by joergnielsen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Musée du Louvre, Paris by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mariposa, California, United States*

TheValley by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*

Red Apple BW by Rob Menting, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St-anna, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen*

Brugge at Night by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haifa, Israel*

...at the beach... by frank_hb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Babelsberg, Brandenburg, Germany*

Gerichtslaube im Schlosspark Babelsberg by ViktorHi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*

CPH by Anna Schwensen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Derbyshire, England*

LITTLE LONGSTONE CHAPEL - DERBYSHIRE by steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kunice, Zakopane, Lesser Poland*

Tatra Mountains IX [Explored] by Robert Krajewski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dunoon, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Timbers structural and decorative by Roger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kovalam, India*

Surfing by Padmanabhan Rangarajan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Glasgow, Scotland*

The Clydeside by Billy Currie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riano, Castille and Leon, Spain*

Riaño by Gonzalo Hervás, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*British Columbia*

Fountain by CK 916, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*cloudy reflections*


cloudy reflections by Harry Taylor, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Prise d'un "VélodrHomme" by stanzy stanzy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marina District, San Francisco, California*

San Francisco by CK 916, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mirepoix, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

Suggestiva Mirepoix by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montmartre, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Sacré-Cœur Basilica by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bergen*

DSC_4640_B&W&P by Daniele Ferretti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Théâtre Royal de Namur*

ThÃ©Ã¢tre Royal de Namur by Sonia Bertrand, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A Drop of Green*

A Drop of Green by Meli1607, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*I was able to take this picture*

I was able to take this picture by Alexandra Jones, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Château Vaux le Vicomte, France*

Château Vaux le Vicomte (77), France by Bruno DODET, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le bonze*

Le bonze by Seb alessandroni, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berna, Cantón de Berna, Suiza*

typiquement Suisse (ou pas) 2 by fafisavoie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monastère de Lagrace*

DSC_6581_463 N&B Monastère de Lagrace by SescoGill, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taxis - Manhattan - 5th Avenue*

Taxis - Manhattan - 5th Avenue by Denis Baladeson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leonidas roi de sparte*

leonidas roi de sparte by MARIE MICHELE LAUNAY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reviste de St Goustan*

reviste de St Goustan by MARIE MICHELE LAUNAY, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berlin, Hauptbahnhof*

Little Break by Uwe C. Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Big Ball*

Big Ball by Uwe C. Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chilling with a New Friend*

Chilling with a New Friend by whitehart1882, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Third Beach Stanley Park Deck*

Third Beach Stanley Park Deck by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The old "balancing a streetlight on the top of your head" trick*

The old "balancing a streetlight on the top of your head" trick by Dennis Sparks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Duluth and St-Laurent*

Duluth and St-Laurent by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monochrome*

354/365 by Steinar Teigen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portobello Market, London.*

bobby jokes by Artur, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Holborn, Londres, Inglaterra*

110 years in service [EXPLORED] by Artur, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Coliseum by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Hague*


Promis je reviens vite !! by Francky 3D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Faubourgs des Minimes, Toulouse, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

Tolosa: Discutendo davanti il Capitolium by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Funchal, Madeira*

Coastal scene in Funchal, Madeira by John Sheldon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lily Pond*

Active Sky over the Lily Pond by Anthony Skellern, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2CV by Ma' Moune, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wasdale Head, England, United Kingdom*

Wasdale Head by John Lever, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Geist # 3 by Ghislain Berger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burnaby Mountain, Burnaby, British Columbia, Canada*

Library by CK 916, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Retour de pause by Samuel Gazé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Delamere Forest & Old Pale Hill Walk by Pete Carroll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Tram vintage by Clara Lognon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz*


Rocher de la Vierge de Biarritz N&B by Laetitia LOUBET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


pause nocturne... by MASSILIA MC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kracheh - Cambodia*


baskets seller by Eric Verdaasdonk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium
*

street art on the belgian coast by François Lacroix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi*


Samosa Seller by Radhakrishna Rao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chittagong - Bangladesh*


EYES of the VENDORS by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisbonne Novembre 2016 by Fabrice HECQUET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chitagong - Bangladesh*


The not so holy grail by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Fuji X-T2 by 405 Mi16, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Crowded Sunday night. Palacio de Bellas Artes, México City Downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Kungliga Biblioteket by Jeroen de Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
MADRID 2017 by lestonnac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
taller than the other by Demir Ozyurt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
DSCF9997 by Eddie Cheok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Arquitetura em SP by Bruna Evans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New Yellow City by Simone D'Alessio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Nicolas by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Liverpool station by Sa.pepH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Voyage 2017 2033 by Distagon12, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maywood, Burnaby, Columbia Británica*

JUST A LITTLE COLOR WITH @TRANSLINK GRIT by Joe A. Kunzler, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boston, Quincy Market.*

Boston, September 2014 - 03 by Norbert Renner, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Textiles Dansés .2 ¬ 4282 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Animal vision*

Sin título by Mehdi Khlifi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yushima 4 Chome, Tokio, Tokio*

湯島天満宮 - Yushima-tenmangū Shrine (B&W) by Laura Barrio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Water Falls*

Water Falls by Kamal Mohideen's Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*An icecream outside of Collosseum Rome.*

An icecream outside of Collosseum Rome. by pellewestberg, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*along the schuykill*

along the schuykill 1 by Andrew Antipin, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


AQUA TOWER - THE VAWE BUILDING by J.P.B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dulle gil Trail #1 (walking trails) by Daniel Kwon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo*


Vanishing point... by Per Ottar Walderhaug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC03973 by chihwen hsu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Old Coach Road.... by Chris Conway, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


have fun by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Suspension Interrupted. by apieceofglass (liamphilley.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carantec - France*


Carantec - Bretagne - France by nicolas bello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Are we nearly there yet? by SafarFiertze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Himeji - Japan*


White Egret Castle at dusk / Himeji Castle 暮れなずむ空と姫路城 by maco-nonch★R, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torres del Payne - Chile*


Si al menos estuvieras aqui by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Flying Legs by Siegfried Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mecca, Ca - US*


phoenix dactylifera. mecca, ca. 2015. by eyetwist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bebenhausen - Germany*


Europe // Germany // Kloster Bebenhausen (Cloister Bebenhausen) by msc-ᕈhotoԀesign, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vanishing point BW by Ramón Menéndez Covelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


FFM_ by H.-D. Richard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Passing by..... by Fayek Tasneem Khan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Around Berlin by pizziq, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


the wheel and the vanished harbour... by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Silver Thread Fall, PA - US*


Silver Thread Fall, Pa by R Wells, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fecamp - France*


Nouveau départ by Thomas Maheut, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


BREAKING LOOSE by jason buckley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Dmitriy Beketov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg*


Saint pierre le jeune Strasbourg by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Ives - France*


Barnoon Cemetery in St Ives by Lee Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

qm2 and dereliction that awaits it by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coleraine - UK
*

Faded Malevolence by Q Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Catedral by Macario Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_die_badende by uli b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Provence - France*


_mysterious by uli b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sakura by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


con el golem by Hector Conde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Fallen Soldier / Le soldat mort by H - - J, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La lumière vient de la terre ... by Franck NOTO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Pão de Açucar sobre as nuvens by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Denny's by Civodul Fuemor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Giardino di Boboli, Florence, Tuscany*

Matching Bag... by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Millennium Park in Chicago*

The Bean by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Italy*

Lamp by Rob Menting, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sitges, Catalonia, Spain*

Después del temporal by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*

L'Hemisfèric & El Palau de les Arts Reina Sofia (Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias) - B&W by Robert Krajewski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*India*

Dragging by Padmanabhan Rangarajan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Ponte Sisto by Gonzalo Hervás, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coal Harbor, Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada*

Stanley Park by CK 916, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lytham St. Anne's, England, United Kingdom*

The Windmill. by John Lever, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kerridge Hill, England*

Slope 51 by Anthony Skellern, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Funchal, Madeira*

Architecture in funchal by John Sheldon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Neustadt, Hamburg, Hamburg*

Elbphilharmonie by Turnvater Janosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*France, Haute-Savoie, Alps*

Pointe Percée Illuminée by Philippe Bögli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Philippsheim, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Swing Ride Eifelpark by Sander Muller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt, Frankfurt, Hesse, Germany*

Motivsuche #3 by Herr Sharif, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rennes, Brittany, France*

Passerelles by Eric Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Pause lecture by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cheshire, UK*

Old Pale, Delamere, Cheshire, UK by paul ashton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

# Only in this deserted alley .... by Fan D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vestur-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*

Eldgjá #4 by ~janne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow*

DR150609_543D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Victor, Colorado, United States*

Historical gold mine in the Colorado mountains by Gail K E, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Reine, Lofoten Norway*

View of Reine from the top of the Reinebringen Hike, Lofoten Norway by ruminate, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montreal, Quebec, Canada*

Storm over Marché Bonsecours by Fernanda G, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Faubourgs des Minimes, Toulouse, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

Tolosa: Pont-Neuf sulla Garonna by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago*

DisappearingAct by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leudal, Netherlands*

Leumolen by Rob Menting, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Domodossola, Piedmont, Italy*

Vie e piazzette di Domodossola by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cambodia*

Banteay Srei Temple by ruminate, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Cavalerie, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

La Cavalerie: Cittadina fortificata nel periodo dei Templari. by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leudal, Netherlands*

20160101-_MG_3521-bewerkt.jpg by Rob Menting, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Camprodon, Catalonia, Spain*

Camprodon by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Taj Mahal, Agra, India*

Taj Walk. by Padmanabhan Rangarajan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yaletown, Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada*

Vancouver Public Library by CK 916, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burnley Borough, England, United Kingdom*

Singing Ringing Tree-Burnley by John Lever, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Macclesfield, England*

Hovis Mill by Anthony Skellern, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Curral das Freiras, Madeira*

In the mountains on Madeira by John Sheldon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*France, Haute-Savoie, Chablais*

Alpes by Philippe Bögli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rennes, Brittany, France*

Théâtre du vieux Saint Etienne by Eric Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sovana, Tuscany, Italy*

Centro storico di Sovana by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Angkor Thom, Cambodia*

Bayon Temple by ruminate, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Mosteiro dos Jeronimos by ~janne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wightwick Manor, Wolverhampton, West Midlands, England*

Wightwick Manor House by John Sheldon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*San Polo, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Venezia by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_5469 by Antonio Miñana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Thanos G, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante --- Spain --- Espagne*

Alicante Mono - EXPLORED! Thank you by Fotomondeo, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metz - France
*

Metz by night by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bellevue by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


to know what is possible by .brianday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit*


Rivière du Détroit by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_1843_2 by rob zeilstra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Storm by Chris Weedon Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Unknown place*_


[email protected][1] by Ousktami Tamoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Mini_Frankfurt by Thierry Hudsyn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Voss - Norway*


Bordalsgjelet Gorge (and the wife) by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana
*

HavanaPassenger by Bernd Schaefers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Enricos by Christopher Michel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Untitled by Cameron Kohji Ormiston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


The Sky Rail by Ed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton - UK*


Minarets by Ed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salzburg - Austria*


Dominate by Ed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


Milford Sound in Monochrome by Kristin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg*


Parlement Européen Strasbourg by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


DSC_0078_B&W&R by Daniele Ferretti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sicily - Italy*


Aci Castello - Sleeping square by Francesco Pappalardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey - US*


Stormy Soberanes Point by Dan Mihai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Tour Eiffel N&B by totoro - David D., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thun - Switzerland*


Gwatt Gelb by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Shadows by Rotzepotz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Shadow by GavinZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guilin - China*


Steps by GavinZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


Out by GavinZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


N&Bcouleur1 by Yannick Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Shadows by Pete Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Shadows by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Disney park*


Giraffe by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


avion b&w by Yannick Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


shadows by darioD2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SAndsend - UK*


Shadows. by Dave Cappleman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Waiting..... by Johanna Blankenstein (off), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


avionb&w by Yannick Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas*


An evening in Vegas by Eric Baygon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


Waiting by Andre G. Antunes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gard - France
*

Rochegude 3 by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US
*

The Choice is Yours by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg*


Red Doors by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La fête est finie... by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dallas - US*


Stepping Up by Henry L., on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnevale di Venezia 2017*

en la mira by Hector Conde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Budapest, Hungría*

el duende by Hector Conde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Roma, Italia*

per la libertá by Hector Conde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venecia, Italia*

miradas by Hector Conde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Budapest, Hungría*

el castillo by Hector Conde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madrid, España*

palacio de cristal by Hector Conde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Praga, República Checa*

yo acuso by Hector Conde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Roma, Italia*

forum magnum by Hector Conde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monumento a Franz Kafka*

con el golem by Hector Conde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carnevale di Venezia 2017*

carnaval de venecia - 04 - by Hector Conde, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boston, September*

Boston, September 2014 - 07 by Norbert Renner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bretagne - Morbihan*

Sin tÃ*tulo by [-GR-], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Starting the working day*

Empezando la jornada laboral/starting the working day by Mari Carmen Carabias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Opera House *

Opera House - DSC5614-2 by cleansurf2 - urbex portfolio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Neubrandenburg | City Wall | Wiekhäuser*

Neubrandenburg | City Wall | Wiekhäuser by Norbert Renner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gijon, North Spain*

Beach Stairs-BP81329bw by Rob Blok, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Elegance of horses*

Elegancia de los caballos/Elegance of horses by Mari Carmen Carabias, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Historische Altstadt.*

Stralsund 22 by Norbert Renner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Asia,Thailand,Suphanburi*

#blackandwhite #photography #bnw #photooftheday #bw #monochrome #instablackandwhite #insta_bw #bw_photooftheday #bestoftheday #Instaphoto #instagram #Instapic #solitude #asia #thailand #suphanburi by Paul Lukin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Passingby, London*

Passingby, London by johndouglassgoring2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alltag in Hamburg*

Schwarzweiß by Sinnes Blicke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*with a pink umbrella on top*

with a pink umbrella on top by Cherrys Picks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Yushima-tenmangū Shrine*

湯島天満宮 - Yushima-tenmangū Shrine by Laura Barrio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Christmas Pudding*

Christmas Pudding by JJ Lad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Snowy December over the Frase*

Snowy December over the Frase by JJ Lad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Side view of the hotel i was in - Belverde, Portugal*

Side view of the hotel i was in - Belverde, Portugal by Roda_Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Daddy's little chicken*

Daddy's little chicken by Keith Brown, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cross - Espichel Cape in Portugal.*

Cross - Espichel Cape in Portugal. by Roda_Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kruger Park 198*

aaKruger Park 198 by Bruce, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Golden sunset in Maastricht.*

Golden sunset in Maastricht. by Oliver Dietrich, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Let battle commence !*

Let battle commence ! by Michael Oakes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hattusha / 3.700 years old*

Hattusha / 3.700 years old by oğuz ünver, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*

Playground by psaRas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Domodossola, piazza Mercato (particolare)*

Domodossola, piazza Mercato (particolare) by Massimo Caccia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Man at work*

Man at work by Photoday, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Morlaix, Brittany*

Tetris by Jens Steidtner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hospital Sant Pau*

hospital Sant Pau by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz, Sevilla, Andalucía*

Toit de la cathédrale de Séville by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Arenal, Sevilla, AndalucÃ*a*

perspective plongeante by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ponte de Séville*

ponte de Séville by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Cavalerie, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

La Cavalerie: Cittadina fortificata nel periodo dei Templari. by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*France*

_1020052-Modif-Modif.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Descent*

descent by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cork Ireland*

Super Bowl II by The Photo Bulb, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alone*

Alone by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moissac, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

Abbaye Saint Pierre by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*RER La Défense — Grande Arche [A], Puteaux, France*

black Z by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yokohama-shi, Kanagawa Prefecture, Japan*

横浜 by jonmanjiro, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London, United Kingdom*

DSC_3452.1 by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lahave, Nova Scotia, Canada*

Fort Point by Wendy McKay, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris, France*

DSC_3507-3 by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Puri Beach, Odisha, India*

@Puri Beach | Odisha by Ashok Saravanan .Ay, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunnel*

tunnel by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*

Atlas The Titan by Rico Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Architecture*

Futur !? by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes*


LOURDES-2 by franck besrest, on Flickr​


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sèvres, Isla de Francia, Francia*

seine musical Paris n&b by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*

On the trail to Preikestolen by ruminate, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Architecture*

façade n&b by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Caribbean Princess*

Caribbean Princess by paul ashton, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Perspective désaxer n&b*

perspective désaxer n&b by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Good reflection b&w*

good reflection b&w by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Curral das Freiras, Madeira*

In the mountains on Madeira by John Sheldon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Keswick, England, United Kingdom*

Sunlight over Keswick. by John Lever, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Perspective la défense*

Perspective la défense by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greater Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada*

Concours d'Elegance by CK 916, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calme*

calme by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyme Hall, England*

The Cage at Lyme Park by Anthony Skellern, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Inner City, Vienna, Austria*

Rathaus - Wien (Vienna) by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pimlico, Londres, Inglaterra*

parlement b&w by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ekambareswarar Temple, Kanchipuram in Tamil Nadu, India*

Ekambareswarar Temple by Padmanabhan Rangarajan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leudal, Netherlands*
Kerk Neer ZW by Rob Menting, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*El Arenal, Sevilla, AndalucÃ*a*

street off SÃ©ville by rudy Pilarski, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Angoli di Torino: Chiesa di Santa Croce by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gare, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*

2017-07-03 DGS P1050433-Modifier-5.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ekambareswarar Temple, Kanchipuram in Tamil Nadu, India*

Drums by Padmanabhan Rangarajan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santander, Cantabria, Spain*

Plaza Porticada by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Block M by Rob Menting, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Gordes, France*

29092016 - Luberon J5 -_1030952-Modif.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
DSC02525 by manolosavi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
O catador e seus companheiros by Ars Clicandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
"The citizens of Leningrad! When artillery shelling this side of the street is the most dangerous!" Memorial plaque. Saint-Petersburg, Russia, nowadays by Victor_aka_CaptainFred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
City of Stockholm by Stefan Krisan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm's city life, Sweden*
Social life in Stockholm - 2/2 by Paolo Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Reflejos de la Torre Mayor by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
AUGUST 2017 NM1_0034_013734-22 by Munroe Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Überlin by aperture one, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Île de la Cité by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Kings X -53 01092017-Edit.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia classica, part. 43 by Visioni parallele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Rollfilm # 126 (Malta #1) - 13 by Sven Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Town Hall by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai the city of skyscrapers by badr yousef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Tram at Jane Haining Street by michamundt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexander Hamilton bridge (NYC), U.S.A.*
Alexander Hamilton Bridge by Tam Pollard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Flame Towers, Baku, Azerbaijan - 2015 by Hakan Yurtcan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Ala Wai yacht harbor by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Chile*
Get Closer, Frame Tighter When Taking Photos, They Often Turn Out Better. by John Edward Bankson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane by Robin Tucker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
My Soy Milk by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Science World, Vancouver, BC by Gail Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
the end of the line by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Ferris Wheel - Color and B&W by liszto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Gyeonghoeru in the Gyeongbokgung Palace by Johnnie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Skyline by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Thomas Keuschnigg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
R0005446.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Steven Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


La Chaussée des Géants by Bertrand DOREL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Talavera de la Reina - Spain*


San Prudencio and Tajo River. by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Richmond, BC - Canada*


Cityscape by Wrongmask, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Somewhere in Brazil*_


Untitled by Vinicius Tardelle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isle of Man - UK*


Burnt Red Bridge - Ramsey, Isle of Man by Brian Barnett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charlotte - US*


Loading the Luggage by Diana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astoria - US*


The Vanishing by Ian Sane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nærøyfjord - Norway*


M/F EID by 13 Salty Dog 77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


IMG_0467-004 by hemant kumar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Gastown Fumes, Vancouver, BC, Canada by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen - Norway*


A dreich day in Bergen by George (Digisnapper) (On and Off!!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Annnecy - France*


The love bridge in Annecy by Paul Nido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain
*

Barcelona by LAURA ARROYO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore-9 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Expresso by Rafael Desh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150609_081D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Man reading a newspaper. Avenida Isabel La Católica. México City Downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
P1020034 by Josefine Nylander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Belo Horizonte 01 by Gall Freitas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Viseu, Portugal*
Viseu a portuguese city built with /and on Granite by Pedro Ribeiro Simões, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
la fontaine de Neptune by WAD_95, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Time by Miriam Seisdiez Fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Currumbin Wildlife Sanctuary, 1 September 1963 by Queensland State Archives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ordino, Andorra*
Ordino by Oscar Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Parque dos Patins - Lagoa Rodrigo de Freitas by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City August 2017 by David Yi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Himeji Castle, Japan*

Himeji Castle, Japan by CK 916, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ephesus, Turkey*

Ephesus, Turkey by ruminate, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salmiya-block 1, Salmiya, Hawalli*

Four Sharks by Muhammad Al-Qatam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco*

Table for 3 by Rico Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yarmouth Municipal District, Nova Scotia, Canada*

Cape Forchu by Wendy McKay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Le Sacré Coeur by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oostende, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

05092014-Chateaux de Sable-2014-sept.-P1010156-sans titre-Modif-2-Modif-Modif.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Monumento a Camillo Benso Conte di Cavour by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bern, Switzerland*


Media - Bern, Switzerland by Verena Sala, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houston, U.S.A.*
Cake!!! by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bern, Switzerland*


Tourist from Asia... Bern, Switzerland by Verena Sala, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
The Hill by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Almeria, Spain*
Santuario de la Virgen del Mar, Almería, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cagliari (Sardinia), Italy*
Cagliari by Giuseppe Defraia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Friend or Foe by Yoshihiko Wada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto, Portugal*
Une place by LP PiX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Marina B/W by Salva Barbera, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bern, Switzerland*


"Niesen"... by Verena Sala, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
Marketplace in BW by Marcin Kopiec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adelaide, Australia*
solar4ptaugusta - april 2017 - 4302384 by bill doyle, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Ancient Modern by Hans Faye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Foum el Lanser, Morocco*

Mountain Pass by Hans Faye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marin Headlands, California*

Lighthouse by Hans Faye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco, California*

Preoccupied by Hans Faye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sahara Desert, Morocco*

Caravan by Hans Faye, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hamburg*

Hamburg by Susi Csida, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Last day of summer*

The Last day of summer by Катакана Клей, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Motocross*

_MG_0390b by Eladio Pedrosa Jr., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*In Due Time*

In Due Time by Mark A Lewis Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Beach's day*_

les estivaliers by elise tard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*ABSOLUT MONOCHROME*

Sin título by Lee Curreri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cetona*

Cetona (SI) by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*with the grooves*

with the grooves by schneider-lein, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nowa Stocznia Gdanska*

Nowa Stocznia Gdanska by RetMarkus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ibiza.*

Ibiza. by Juan Pacheco Tirado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rosetón catedral de Palma de Mallorca*

rosetón catedral de Palma de Mallorca by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bilbao*

bilbao 1 by alec.bittner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gerone*

Gerone by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Night call*

Night call by pat Yenem, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Day of Zoo*

Dia de zoo 2.... by itziar urcelay, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris *

Paris - 08-2017 by No.Made, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paddington Station*

Paddington Station by johndouglassgoring2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Pedrera, Gaudi*

la Pedrera, Gaudi by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rome, Italy - The Pantheon*

Rome, Italy - The Pantheon by Bob, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alaska - Disney Wonder*

Alaska - Disney Wonder by Bob, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cape Canaveral - Space Shuttle*

Cape Canaveral - Space Shuttle by Bob, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vancouver*

Vancouver by Bob, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rome, Italy - Arch of Septimius Severus*

Rome, Italy - Arch of Septimius Severus by Bob, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alaska*

Alaska by Bob, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Kenai Fjords*_

Sin título by Dan Moran, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alaska*

Alaska by Bob, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Black and White Alaska*

Sin título by Jackammo Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Joining of the Rivers (Black & White)*

Joining of the Rivers (Black & White) by Mark Stevens, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sunbeams & Icebergs*

Sunbeams & Icebergs by Never Exceed Speed, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Russian Orthodox Church*

Russian Orthodox Church by Andrew Petersen, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Up High in KL by Hemzah Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Watching by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


a moment of contemplation by aad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
20141018-130254-Санкт-Петербург by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Sebastian, Spain*
Kursaal by Alfredo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Maastoren 1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
重庆 down under by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne City by WIRUT KHEMNAK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile - La Moneda by Camilo Towers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown by robert demeter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Spirit of Baku by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


hang loose by Ole Hopp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
City Corner by Leonardo Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Izmir, Turkey*
Blue Duality by Ahmet OKKOL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chihuahua - Mexico*


This Desert Life by Clayton Wells, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Climb in Vain by Paradise.Found, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astorga - Spain*


fachada catedral de Astorga, León by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
jakarta @ night by rocky chandra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frederiksborg Castle - Denmark*


Frederiksborg Castle Denmark by Peter Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
IMG_3169 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul: Galata Bridge by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Nasser Asphalt, Kerrisdale neighbourhood, Vancouver, BC, Canada by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Duel de fer by Anthony Luco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chatillon - Italy*


On edge of the world, Chatillon, Italy by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chania (Crete), Greece*
Greece, Crete, Chania by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arran island - Ireland*


For anchor in Irish waters by René van Leeuwen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


rovesci della medaglia by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Idaho - US*


Winged Victory by bricyman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Artist on the block, Victoria, BC, Canada by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


Untitled by Vinicius Tardelle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ootaki Shrine by Hitoshi Nagatsuka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Splash of Architecture, Legislature Building, Victoria, BC, Canada by beyond the prism photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Midnight in Marseille by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester*


Somebody help me . . . by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Jamaa El Fna NB 01 by Abd-Elilah Ouassif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Segovia, Spain*
Aqueduct of Segovia by Breven Styden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


Acropolis by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montpellier*


Promenade du Peyrou. Montpellier by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Lonely Walk by Artypixall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cloudy afternoon by nageshv24, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Playing resurgence by Stéphanie Vé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Streets of Montevideo by Indrasish Banerjee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The same picture... 3 different edits by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
Malaga in Black and White by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valencia, Spain*
87-365 by Daniel Hirsch Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*old bridge*

old bridge by Andy Buchholz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Daiba 2 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*

Dockyard by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Merri, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Entre les deux mon coeur balance by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santorini, Greece*

Ghost by Thodoris Trigkas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

Liver Building from the ferry by Graham Morris, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Metropolis by billknock, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Soho, London, England*

London on a rainy day by veggiefriend, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schwarzwald. Germany*

Hohenzollern by Javier Medina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orford Ness, Suffolk, Great Britain*

Orford Ness by Mike Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

arco de triunfo, Barcelona by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jinjang, Kuala Lumpur, Kuala Lumpur*

Holding Up The Sky by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salamanca, Spain*

convento san esteban salamanca b&w by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Girona, Catalonia, Spain*

Cases de l'Onyar (Girona) -versión en blanco y negro- by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain*

detalles guggenheim, Bilbao by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greater Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada*

Concours d'Elegance by CK 916, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castro Urdiales, Spain*

puerto castro urdiales by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cambodia*

Banteay Srei Temple by ruminate, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Palma de Mallorca, Spain*

cuevas del Drach by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trieste, Italy*
Tramonto by Livio Verh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dinard, France*
Dinard, France by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baeza, Spain*
Arco de Villalar, Baeza, Jaén, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Dynamic & Dramatic by Cydracor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastoria, Greece*
back in time by Stratis Alvanos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city Under Costruction, Singapore*
7-bldg_tampinesconstruction by Mork Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw 29 by ruby_rainbow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow 2017 by Jim Roos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street reflection. Trolebús, México City Downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
City cowboy by mrNiko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
_DSC4959(w) by Raul Pecharroman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Soap bubble by Jekurantodistaja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Sim existe chuvinha em ÉSEPÊ (MOD) by 描 ーNEKOー, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Empire State & Freedom Tower by -Harm-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Crossing. by Hugh Rawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Coffee Cup by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location (Gozo), Malta*
DSCF1177 by Yan Thiaudière, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Taking a Break by Joseph C. Topping, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5930 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Sebastián, País Vasco, España*

Museum 25 by María Martínez de Artola, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Duomo Milano*

duomo milano by ilir zahaj, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kings Cross Gasholders*

Kings Cross Gasholders by Jonathan Goddard, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A journey in black and white*

Vitkov & Lukas Plicka by lukas plicka, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Close encounter . . . . *

- close encounter . . . . 1260760 by hartlepooltramp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vasilievsky Island. St. Petersburg.*

Moving along the shady patterns - Двигаясь по теневым узорам by Valery Parshin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guardian*

Guardian by Leonardo Celis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bogotá D.C*

Gente by Leonardo Celis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Game*

Ajedrez by Leonardo Celis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Firefighters*

Bomberos by Leonardo Celis, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Welcome to the Machine by Jay Carrieres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Collection !!! by imagejoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barra Velha, SC - Brazil*



Pescadores by André Gimenes Pillmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan - Myanmar*


Right choice by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newark - US*


Choice by vytautas ambrazas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beachy Heads - UK*


The Infamous Beachy Head - Explored by Susie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_the_winner by uli b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malaysia*


Elevating to Freedom by The Dutch Crow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Not today (18/01/2014) by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The Bronx, 1978 by Manel Armengol / Archivo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Parasols, La Défense by Thierry-Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hebei - China*


Choice by Derrick G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Paris by Loick Jouaud, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lyon St Jean - Scène de rue*

Lyon St Jean - Scène de rue by Gilles Daligand, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bari Basti, Púshkar, Rajastán*

Rajasthan - Soleil couchant sur la foire aux chameaux de Pushkar; by Gilles Daligand, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lismore - UK*


Lismore lighthouse Scotland by GPC- photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


WOW!!!L1010162 by Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Heceta Head Lighthouse*

Heceta Head Lighthouse by Barry McBeth, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fontanellato - Italy*


C'era una volta / Once upon a time (Fontanellato, Emilia Romagna, Italy) by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans
*

street car new orleans by MASSILIA MC, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Découverte*

Découverte by FabCampa, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bakio - Spain*


Aketxe / Matxitxako - Bakio (Bizkaia) - EXPLORE by IMU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Philippines*


pagdaung by bong bundang, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Argentique*

Sin título by FabCampa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grand format*

Sin título by FabCampa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Red!*

Red! by julia turnau, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Something Green*

Something Green by Primitif-Atom, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leveling up*

leveling up by anokarina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barèges, Pirineo Central, Francia*

Mirando al fotógrafo by Boni, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Park*

“All shadows of clouds the sun cannot hide like the moon cannot stop oceanic tide; but a hidden star can still be smiling at night's black spell on darkness, beguiling.” —Munia Khan by anokarina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*wild at heart*

and then there were two by anokarina, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Oblivious by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
01042017-_DSF4482.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Routes by Gyorgy Petrilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Jinying Business Building by Andreas Huppert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Grand Circus Park by Daniel L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore-9 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Sharing Secrets by Natalia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Unknown place*
> _the_winner by uli b, on Flickr


Probably in France (Tour de France):
*Chris Froome in Yellow!*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150609_556D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Laura Rmz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Rain again by emiliakrolik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Terror in Norway: Rose Ceremony in Black and White by Jo Christian Oterhals, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline by Bill McDonald (grenfell.weebly.com), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by Felipe Rezende, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
On the Edge by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Steve, les Pin-Up et le.......... Centre Spirituel et Culturel Orthodoxe Russe by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
"Tate modern entrance" London (UK) 2014 by Manuel Villanueva Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location (Gozo), Malta*
DSCF1252 by Yan Thiaudière, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dmitri S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai, United Arab Emirates by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko (Milos island), Greece*
IMG_9920 by ste7ios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, France*
600 ans, et toujours là ! by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1543 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stainforth, England, United Kingdom*

The Winskill tree by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

The facility by Dan Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

The light's of St. Peter's Church by Oliver K., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southport Pier, England*

2017_244 by Chilanga Cement, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Contrasts by Björn Hellenius, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moabit, Berlin, Germany*

Berlin [Explored] by Hervé Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt a.M., Germany*

Urban Summer by Christiane Birr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Australia*

wonoka camel trek - 0625 by bill doyle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rabat, Rabat-Sale-Zemmour-Zaer, Morocco*

La fuente (Rabat, 2017) by Guillermo Moratalla, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris streets at 6am by Andy Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old San Juan, San Juan, Puerto Rico*

Bench by Eduardo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Borgerhouts, Antwerp, Belgium*

Anvers 2 minutes d'arret. by thomas brenac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santorini, Greece*

Santorini B/W by Thodoris Trigkas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mach Loop, North Wales*

Chinook by Graham Morris, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shaftesbury, England, United Kingdom*

Gold Hill - Black & White by Mike Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

redbull, Porto, Portugal by Maria Aurora Pires Marques, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ascoli Piceno, Italy*

Ascoli Piceno - Italia by Ciccio Nutella, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Sebastian, Basque Country, Spain*

La dama, el mar y...la bici. by Pablo Urnieta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dialcabo, Galicia, Spain*

Monasterio de Monfero by Jose Bello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Barcelona, Spain*

organo catedral del mar by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


Gijón , que guapin ye by Juan Peña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guilin - China*


Steps by GavinZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Torhaus Kotelow | 18th cent. Gatehouse | North elevation by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sganghai*


Dragons by GavinZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hasta el Infinito by Macario Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Şener Hayat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Vienna Rooftops by Steven Feather, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Pantheon - Paris by Jean Carlos Costa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Thai water buffalo's (ควายน้ำ) by LBS Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome, Italy by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pauillac - France*


Airbus 03 - Heckelement Airbus A 380 in Pauillac, August 2014. by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luzern - Switzerland*


Kappellbrucke by Sergi Marin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow*


Match by Waldek Polska, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


Sandymount beach - Dublin, Ireland - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Disappearing by Andreas Krone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin - Pope's Revenge by Andreas Krone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


San Giorgio by Giles McGarry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Denis - Canada*


Saint-Denis - lumière d'hiver by Nicolas Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Essais Privés Barcelone 2007 by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lahore*


Foggy Night at King's Mosque Lahore (Badshahi Masjid) by Muhammad Amjad Sadiq, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Docklands buildings 2013-09-08 110529 by Andrea Zanovello "AnZanov", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


Exposición fotográfica "L'échappée" by CI !, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana
*

Cuba by CI !, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chenove - France*


Le Cèdre.Chenove.Bourgogne by Pierre magnien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ascona, Italy*
ascona boat 2014 by Gerry Fornera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nîmes, France*
Aïe by dav csl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
tram on bridge by simonegenovese.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*
View Point by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Estructuras b/n by manolo leiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore-14.2 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Skyline by The 3B's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow by Koray Bektas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Reforma 222, Mexico City. by Eduardo Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
the Dahlströms by Kicki Holmén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Paseo de la Castellana, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Le Marque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Spots of Red by Marcus Curran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by maxpixelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
High Line Views 9 B&W by C.M. Keiner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Lost in Paris by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Argento Tower / Wandsworth by George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
@ Kanal ¬ 20170728_0128 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Deira by vittorio mountblack, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Figueres, Cataluña, España*

Figueres by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marseille, Métro Noailles*

Marseille, Métro Noailles by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marsella, Provenza-Alpes-Costa Azul, Francia*

Marseille, Bain de soleil au Mucem by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marseille, vue depuis le Palais Longchamp*

Marseille, vue depuis le Palais Longchamp by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marseille : viewpoint - Notre-Dame Basilica*

Marseille : viewpoint - Notre-Dame Basilica by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dali Museum*

Dali Museum by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caught*

Caught by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A Ship may mask another*

A Ship may mask another by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jose Maria Cordova Airport, Antioquia, Colombia*

Madrugada by Anabainon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Metro de Washington, Distrito de Columbia, Estados Unidos*

H. Nelson Jackson and his dog by Anabainon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Upper East Side, Nueva York, Nueva York*

Knight by Anabainon, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faro - Portugal*


Discovery by Robert-Jan van Lotringen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Stelvio Pass road by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Untitled by Udel B. Kindt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sauzon - France*


2014-08 Belle Ile en Mer - Port de Sauzon by Nicolas Massé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saltburn - UK*


Black & White Cliff Lifts. by Michael Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edingburgh*


Lift off by archidave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_oranje by uli b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niederfinow - Germany*


La résistance de l'acier - II by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scheveningen - Netherlands*


The pigeon and the mask by Gevoelige Platen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Lift Bridge Lifted by Duane Rapp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

Saint-Ange by Amaury LE HESRAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kennedy Space Center - US*


Lift by Jen Scheer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Jaune éclatant ! by izsofast, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago
*

Clark Street Bridge Lift by Steven Weinberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Pennsylvania - US*


Lifting by Chris Martino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Former Mike Fink Restaurant by Donnie King, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cincinnati - US*


Night game at Great American Ballpark by Donnie King, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Château D' Oex 2013. by leoskar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port de France - Martinique*


Bananas by François Renoncourt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crater lake - US*


Crater Lake at dusk edit 2 by Sandhitsu Das, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain
*

Letters composition by Daniel Nebreda Lucea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Giants by Daniel Nebreda Lucea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Yellow night by izsofast, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Parnes - Greece*


Πάρνηθα Mont Parnes by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Batman house by izsofast, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*
2671 (explored) by Jan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
She Never Gets Old by Brendan T Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Galicia, Spain*
Isla Pancha by Ignacio Municio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brest, France*
Brest en 800 secondes ... by Ewan Lebourdais, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
...stagetwo... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
cruising in Shanghai by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
/// by Vadim Tarasov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
untitled-97 by Dmitry Alexeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Caminata by Ale Across, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Dinner time in Gamla Stan by Alejandro Castellon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
¿Felices? fiestas by A.J. Paredes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
DTLA dressed in black and white. by Drea Lupera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Andorra by raul.palmero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Forte São Luiz - Niterói - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
High by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Downpour in Paris by Michael Gillespie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
S'il vous plait, vous pouvez me prendre en photo ? by mamnic47 - Over 7 millions views.Thks!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
A Grand Day Out by Stephen Percival, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
In the streets of Venice by Nicholas Rossetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belglum*
Brussels by Dmitri S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Fountain Pond, Dubai by Rehan Jamil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vanchiglia, Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Angoli di Torino: Ponte Sassi by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, Alsace, France*

07032016 - Winstub -P1020080-Modif.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Cirq-Lapopie, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

Saint Cirq Lapopie by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Durham, England*

100x/56 - Durham Cathedral by Ben Edge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*De Adriaan, Haarlem, Netherlands*

Adriaan Haarlem BW by John Post, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*East Maqwa, Kuwait City, Al `Asimah*

Pier by Muhammad Al-Qatam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greater Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada*

Concours d'Elegance by CK 916, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sitges, Catalonia, Spain*

Sitges - Platja de Sant Sebastià by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

coro catedral Barcelona by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castro, Galicia, Spain*

Mosteiro de Sta Cristina by Jose Bello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

City of Paris by Al Fed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jastarnia, Pomeranian, Poland*

Unnoticed little ship by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Melbourne, Australia*

Southern cross station by WIRUT KHEMNAK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Quayside conversation by Bobbie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aisgill, England, United Kingdom*

A Chooo Choo .. aka 'The Fellsman' by john malley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pozo de la Salud, Canary Islands, Spain*

Centenary Juniper - El Hierro by PAk DocK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Las Vegas, Nevada*

The Making of a Champion by Johnny Silvercloud, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Remagen, Germany*

Moore-Durchblick by Linda Broszeit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Worland, Wyoming*

Aug 25 2012 - Poker run bikes in Worland [Explored} by John Tolliver, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Tolentino, Italy*

Ponte del Diavolo Tolentino by Giada-DS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge in Budapest by DoctorNo_34, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamina, Caldas, Colombia*

Iglesia Salamina Caldas by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zebra*

Rayas Blancas y Negras by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frailejones*

Frailejon a Contra Luz by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Roma*

Camino al Coliseo by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florencia, Italia*

Florencia Italia by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Louvre*

Louvre by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Louvre*

Louvre by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Notre Dame*

Notre Dame by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Germany*

Alemania by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Escorial*

El Escorial by Diego Fernando Vargas Giraldo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Perusa, Umbria, Italia*

Perugia - SAM_8402-1 by Roberto, C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Walking in Paris*

WALKING IN PARIS by Julio cesar Alarcon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Architect's Dream*

Architect's Dream by Nathan H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catch me if you can*

Catch me if you can 356:365 by Nathan H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dog*

331:365 by Nathan H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wild and Free*

Wild and Free 312:365 by Nathan H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Super Heros*

Super Heros 231:365 by Nathan H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Your World*

Your World by Nathan H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Skyway 27/52*

Skyway 27/52 by Nathan H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Death of Cleopatra*

Death of Cleopatra by Nathan H, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bright Lights*

Bright Lights by Tony Sutton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Giulia*

Santa Giulia by Jessica Berton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leica*

Sin título by Nico van Malssen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Someones Dreams!*

Someones Dreams! by Bill Jacomet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cockpit Lockheed L-1049 G Super Constellation*

Cockpit Lockheed L-1049 G Super Constellation by Thomas S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Immenstadt - Alte Mälzerei*

Immenstadt - Alte Mälzerei by Thomas S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Porto Turistico Marina Chiavari*

Porto Turistico Marina Chiavari by Thomas S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiavari, Liguria, Italia*

Chiavari 04 by Thomas S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Margherita Ligure, Liguria, Italia*

Portofino 01 by Thomas S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chiavari old town*

Chiavari old town by Thomas S., en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Styria - Austria*


Into The Grey by Andreas Krone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


a foggy day by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


breaking by river teign, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kinderdijk - Netherlands*


Mills by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maderuelo - Spain*


La cruz by Jotha Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


towards Malá Strana by Mariann Nikolaisen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


Space Needle/Downtown [Explored May 18 2014] by Aaron Brethorst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roman Forum by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Go by anokarina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Monochrome Endeavour by Jeff D. Welker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo reimagined by Łukasz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


Eye of the Needle by Gabriel Tompkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


Étretat 7 | France by Jack the Flipper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Steetley Pier, Hartlepool by Steven Iceton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brono - Indonesia*


The Sea of Sand by Collin Key, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Horseshoe, AZ - US*


On the edge... by Yoann Robin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg - Russia*


Huge... by TB35mm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chiayi city - Taiwan*


五色鳥｜Megalaima oorti by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Train－Tokyo, Japan, 2017 by Masatoshi Asari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo
*

Labyrinth by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gmund - Austria*


...exploringancientpaths.. by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Lucerna by Dennis Ramos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Stuck between lines by Reinier Snijders, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olds - Canada*


Tracks in the fog (Explored 10/29/16) by Darrell Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city*


huge by Mehtap Özkan Kasap, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Road by Eren Çevik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Aquitaine - France*


Huge Bomb by Mattias Hammar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Aquitaine - France*


In the Showers by Mattias Hammar, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Basilica di Santa Maria della - Canal Grande by StoneAgeKid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Far Gearstones, England, United Kingdom*

Cracking up by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*

Opera by Dan Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

- The Roman Colosseum - by Oliver K., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parma, Emilia Romagna, Italy*

clouds over parma by Rein Scholte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*

Staircase by Silvia Giardino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Long wood*

Longwood in Black and White by Ted Fristrom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trnita, Brno, South Moravian Region, Czech Republic*

Only red by Miroslav Krejčí, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

"Votre vie n'a jamais été aussi bien remplie" (!) by Alain ROBIN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Australia*

wonoka camel trek - 0955 by bill doyle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Volar...jugar by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ciutat Vella, Barcelona, Catalonia*

Cuatro barras y el mar. by Javier Fraile, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montserrat, Spain*

interior catedral Barcelona by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

DSCF9498 by StoneAgeKid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Boulevards Parisiennes by Al Fed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jastarnia, Pomeranian, Poland*

Quid pro quo by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Melbourne, Australia*

Around town by WIRUT KHEMNAK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Midvaag, Vaga, Faroe Islands*

Gasadalur B&W - Faroe Islands by PAk DocK, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Italy*

Calanchi by Giada-DS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Vigo, Spain*

calle Vigo by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chiang Rai - Thailand*


White temple of Chiang Rai by Daniel Nebreda Lucea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Haute Savoie - France*


2013_02_06 by Bernard Coudray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Sorry for the absence of Anita... by Didacus67 (Still off, my friends...), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Departure from my soul at rail 13, on time by Didacus67 (Still off, my friends...), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans - US*


"Just looking for a snack.....any volunteers?".......D800 by Larry Daugherty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ajaccio - France*


Ajaccio by J-Francois Morazzani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Annecy - France*


Annecy by Nolwenn COTTE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Ruapehu - New Zealand*


Crater Lake by Tristan 'Shu' Lebeschu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Itsy Bitsy Spider - Maman by Flipkeat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Notre Dame by night by K Jurgens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mueang - Thailand*


Buddha's Meditation by spanjavan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


time square by montenero yannick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito*


Neo-Gothic Towers (Quito, Ecuador. Gustavo Thomas © 2017) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Knight of The Night by Raqeebul Ketan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Space.. by Johanna Blankenstein (off), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arlington - US*


the light from the tunnel by Julian Ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium*


Magic by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Aquitaine - France*


Clean Drop In by Mattias Hammar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


The Winter has begun by Johanna Blankenstein (off), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bromo - Indonesia*


Bromo by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Le phare de la Vieille. Plogoff, sept 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Dame de fer. Paris, mai 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Quai de Grenelle. Paris, dec 2015 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


A Wave Of People by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


high contrast 3 by biarritz73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pacific city, OR - US*


surfing at Pacific city Or. by jcs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


beach on Oregon coast bw by jcs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairfax - US*


Chantilly VA - Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center - Space Shuttle Enterprise OV-101 17 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


Space Needle, lookin' nifty at fifty-one by Oh Kaye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Phare de la Vieille. Plogoff, sept 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Love in Paris - El amor en París - Amour à Paris - Liebe in Paris by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dragon fire by Leo Douglas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Riesenrad by xtrahotbandito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Sleepless nights and empty stare by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Série noire 1. Paris, 2012 by Furlan Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London by Guillaume Carta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Streets by Michael Walker-Toye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
St John's Cathedral, Valletta by Sébastien Frasse-Sombet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Romantic city by Edward Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Girl in red by Raghav Chopra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki view by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Hungarian Night by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
20170511-123324-0198 by David Leroy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Piter 2017-47 by Sébastien Poncelet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
In the Name of Peace I by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
christmas shopping in downtown by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Hoya ND1000 by Giorgio Barbieri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Havre, France*
A la croisée des chemins au Havre by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oostende, Belgium*
Tour de Belgique by ▲ = trashisfesch = ▲, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Cape Town Undercover by Rashid Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Estocolmo by Florencia Conzolino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
DSC02525 by manolosavi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Night in Rotterdam #2 by Xavier D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane by Robin Tucker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Segovia, Spain*
Segovia by Luis Reigada Seijas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bogotá desde DG SENA by Juan Carlos Cruz B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Theory of Decadence by Marina Migueláñez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Calle de la Montera by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Lausanne by night by karim benCH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Maybe on a mission? by THE OLD BRIT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago, Illinois by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
There is light in the city by Project-128, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Color explosion by Victor Prey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
I'll choose for you by Hugh Rawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris ~ the city that never changes ;-) by AnneJ19♥, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Lost in Paris by Takahiro Oda, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London UK*

Conversation by Dan Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Nikolaifleet im Nebel by Oliver K., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cuitat Vella, Valencia, Spain*

Placa del Mercat (VLC) by Rein Scholte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*

Bankside Landscape by Silvia Giardino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Métropolitain by Alain ROBIN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt - Senckenberg Museum by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Australia*

wonoka camel trek - 1103 by bill doyle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roccaporena, Italy*

Rocca Porena by Giada-DS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei Cityscape, Taiwan BW by Mlenny!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Details by Juliana Cremonine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Jog till you drop by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Escena de la calle by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Cuidando by Diego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Segovia, Spain*
Ciudad de Segovia by Diana Cuevas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
trying to catch a cab by Gerard Koopen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Puerto Madero, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Luis Polo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valencia, Spain*
Valencia by Igor Podlipnik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ghent, Belgium*
Leie River Red Sculpture by Adrià Páez Forteza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zurich airport terrace by Konstantinos Farsalinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Crosswalk 1 by jswigal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
|| The Future || by Mark Cornick LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Less Rouge, but Moulin all the same by erik witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Emma Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Les réverbères des Invalides by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


I know that I can fly... by moemay9 chan's expression, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Near & Far by Sajeeb At khan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuakata - Bangladesh*


Kuakata- the epitome of human resilience - XXXII by Mohammad Moniruzzaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


the power and the people by mini malist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Serenity by Gail Santelices, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wijk aan Zee - Netherlands*


Het zeegat uit by Rob Plasschaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


city lights - skyline New York by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha*


Serenity QIFF by win_soegondo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Serenity 1 by win_soegondo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha*


Doha Hamad International Airport by Quartonet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Cribyn - UK


Cribyn, Brecon Beacons by Adam Bird, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


BW Lisboa by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


The most profound song by Mohammad Moniruzzaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


**advertisement** by monorail-germany, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayuttaya - Thailand*


Wat Chai Watthanaram 2 by ThLa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Civitanova - Italy*


porto di Civitanova Marche il 6 marzo 2015 by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luzern*


Die Kapellbrücke in Luzern, Schweiz-2 by Steen Marqvard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Der Friedhof auf dem Holm, Schleswig by Steen Marqvard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocca Calascio - Italy*


Rocca Calascio - L'Aquila by jule_76, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Frog Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


speed ... touchdown of the crane by Christian Seidl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Still Waters by Uwe C. Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Saint Mitchel*


Mont Saint-Michel by jule_76, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo Station 東京駅 東京車站｜東京都 TokyoCity by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unonown place*


35 by tolga tacmahal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Kawaguchiko - Japan*


Lake Kawaguchiko 河口湖｜富士山 Fujisan by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garda Lake *


Serenity by Sergei Anushov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Mercedes-Benz 290 Roadster - MOTORWORLD - Böblingen - Germany by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


So ill, He's Sikh by Ken Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Foma200_DD-X1+4_53 by Photodendron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Barcelone - Parc Güell by Amaury LE HESRAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Snowfall on the Docks (Siglufjordur, Iceland. Gustavo Thomas © 2013-2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giza - Egypt*


Abou el Hawl. La Gran Esfinge de Giza.5 by Eric López Contini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

La croissance urbaine by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Winter Storm Pax 08 by mkc609, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The Brewster 21 (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka
*

Launch pad : Osaka,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Cañaveral - US*


Liftoff! by Walter Scriptunas II, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


bust a move by Patrick (Buzz) Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


_DSC9327 by ALTS-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Concorde by Vincent Anderlucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Rain, I Don't Mind by Paola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*


DSC_0092-WEB-2 by Camille Sauvaget, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


View from the hill by Gary Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Danger Threatens by fotoRschaffer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city*


Vatican,St. Peter's Basilica by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Le Pouce by Alex..H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


Tyne Bridge Newcastle by Brian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Umbria - Italy*


Abbazia di San Salvatore di Montecorona - La Cripta (03018) by Danilo Antonini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Carnabyc by Magali Verrier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


shaped to charm by Manuel Mira Godinho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pynursla - Malaysia*


@ Mawjngih Lapynshongdor, Pynursla by Mahesh Balasubramanian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garda lake - Italy
*

The Charm Of Uncertain... by Giuseppe Cavalleri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Frozen Beach -BNW- (Toronto, Canada. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Black swan .. by WillyWilly13, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


buchenwald by Profi Amateur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


window by Profi Amateur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essex - UK*


Wind Turbines Field in the Coast of England (UK. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Silk And Steel by maxxsmart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guanajuato - Mexico*


Solitary Night (Guanajuato, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznan - Poland*


past, present, future by erik witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Sydney Harbour Bridge Fog in B&W by Alexander Kesselaar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death Valley, CA - US*


slow and steady by Andy Kennelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City by dom mesquita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
2010.06.13 Pont Alexandre III by gary roustan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
2017-251 The Classic View by Darren Wilkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian traffic by Nicholas Rossetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mellieha, Malta*
Mellieħa by Ralph Wachowiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Quintessence by Pascal Franche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Emirates Towers, Dubai by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London UK*

Change by Dan Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

photos-5 by Silvia Giardino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Raglan Castle, Wales*

Raglan Castle by Roger Cutler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crikvenica, Croatia*

Crikvenica by Christophe Godlewski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wells Cathedral, UK*

Wells Cathedral by -Walt-, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

Empire States by Simon Costello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt - Kronenhochhaus by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_8098_1 by Norbert Simon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bamford edge, Derbyshire Peak District, England*

Ladybower reservoir by Mike O'Neil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amble, England, United Kingdom*

The Storm With No Name by Lee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lost empire*

Lost empire by Peter de Haan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*untitled*

sans titre-5090 by Benoît KOENIG, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Flix's church, Spain*

Mare de Déu de l'Assumpció by riudelacana, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street Photography*

L1004738 / München 2013 by Mark Volz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street Photography, New York 2013*

L1006058 / Charging Bull by Mark Volz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street Photography, Ben Ouattara*

L1030552 / Parchim 2017 by Mark Volz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boys*

R0010225 by Jean-Paul ROS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nice shooting*

Nice shooting by Jean-Paul ROS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Soldier*

Soldier by Jean-Paul ROS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fountain*

DSC01358 elbw by Jean-Paul ROS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berchtesgaden, Bavaria*

homy by kurt essler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marble Blocks*

Marble Blocks by ARroWCoLT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lindau Harbour Blues*

000286 by Dietmar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Greece, Crete, Agios Nikolaos*

Greece, Crete, Agios Nikolaos by Daniel Enchev, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Greece Athens*

Greece Athens by Daniel Enchev, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Greece, Thessaloniki*

Greece, Thessaloniki by Daniel Enchev, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iceland*

Iceland by Daniel Enchev, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Netherlands, Amsterdam*

Netherlands, Amsterdam by Daniel Enchev, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lincoln, England*

Sandwich Time by Tony Sutton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pavilion*

涼亭 Pavilion by Harold.Lin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Family That Crabs Together . . .*

The Family That Crabs Together . . . by psinderbrand, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Garnwerd*

Garnwerd by Gert Brink, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Scooter*

scooter by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Klostergarten mit romanischen Kreuzgang / Monastery garden with romanesque cross-way by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
St John's Cathedral, Valletta by Sébastien Frasse-Sombet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Between showers by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On the beach - Marina Beach, Dubai, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
_DSC0507 by Philipp Jakesch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
The Chain [email protected] Budapest by buland singh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antibes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Antibes by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Truchtersheim, Alsace, France*

26032016 - Chevaux dans la plaine -P1020114-Modif.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meyssac, Limousin, France*

Mayssac by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle, England*

100x/54 - The Strawberry Pub, Newcastle upon Tyne by Ben Edge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loop, Chicago, Illinois*

The Windy City by Muhammad Al-Qatam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castro Urdiales, Spain*

arbol y iglesia Santa Maria de la Asunción, Castro Urdiales by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Alte Harburger Elbbrücke by StoneAgeKid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nowa Huta, Poland*

Black & White by Waldek Polska, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

"Looking North" by Rod Burkey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Poland*

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

Fuga di Cervelli by Danilo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsingør, Denmark*

17-309 by lechecce, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao, Spain*

Nueva Plaza by niKo SnOOze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nieuwe Werk, Rotterdam, South Holland*

Het Park by Peter de Haan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wells, England, United Kingdom*

Wells Cathedral by elaine hodgson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Conwy Castle, North Wales*

THE GUARDIAN !! by Roger Cutler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London UK*

When the opportunity arises, shoot! by Dan Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

hospital Sant Pau B&W by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Traenheim, France*

17042016 - Expo Traenheim-P1020226-Modif.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Holy Island*


Lindisfarne Castle by Matthew Doogue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


back to firm ground by Monika, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cyprus*


a good firm breeze by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ann Arbor - US*


Snow on State Street by Geoff George, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


La Tour Eiffel by Andy Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Take back by Oriol Domingo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


Gateshead Millennium Bridge by Chris Leithead, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego*


IMG126 by Mita Bala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Where It Leads You. by ANDY ARCIGA ( [url]www.arcigaandy.com )[/url], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuenbingen - Germany*


Eisenbahnromantik - die Zeit scheint still zu stehen - zeitlos. Der Tübinger Güterbahnhof ist seit 20 Jahren außer Betrieb. by Eagle1effi - TÜBINGEN, GERMANY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Gliitchhh by Jordan Doane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Odysseo White Big Top by fool's itch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wintry scene at the Southwick shipyard by Tyne & Wear Archives & Museums, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


firm in time by Ana Moto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sikri - India*


INDIEN , Fatehpur Sikri, Buland Darwaza - Haupttor , 13297/6186 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amalfi - Italy*


Là dove il mare luccica by robertina double_p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Knaresborough*


train on viaduct. Knaresborough by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


Au dessus du St Laurent by al253, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dusseldorf, Germany*
Köbogen (2) by rolfgraumüller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Side by side by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Horizontal People in a Vertical World by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
January 01, 2017.jpg by Pavel Khurlapov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
Roma - Basilica di San Paolo by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Esplanade Theatre of Singapore, Singapore*
Roof top of Esplanade Theatre of Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Morning Has Broken II by William Bolton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2_DSC2356 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Gabriel Asselin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Manzanares by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Circular quay water front by sriram.v, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Eren Çevik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
LR2-7241501 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York by Konstantinos Farsalinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, le Panthéon. by gregory lejeune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
2017-251 The Classic View by Darren Wilkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Italy by shahram mardanian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Silema, Malta*
Sliema, Malta by Nigel Spiteri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Audrey Hepburn newstand by Radoslaw Pujan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Frame... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kent, England*

Pavillion by Dan Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Wales*

Penrhyn Castle NTrust by Roger Cutler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt - Main Tower Plattform by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Untitled by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yaiza, Canary Islands, Spain*

near the mountain by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bucharest, Romania*

Early morning in Bucharest by Maja Macanovic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*

Stone Jungle by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Inner City, Vienna, Austria*

Misa Ato vienne 2017 by misa ato, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Black street by Alex W, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Guetharia, Spain*

Guetharia by niKo SnOOze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

17-299 by lechecce, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Causeway Bay, Hong Kong*

"vanishing roofscape" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brighton and Hove City, England, United Kingdom*

DERELICT PEIR by DAVID RYE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blenheim Palace, Oxfordshire, England*

Ferrari 250 GT Berlinetta TdF (1956) by Phil Hooper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

geometrie by Eleonora Caboni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Solent, England*

Racing on the Solent by Paul Biddle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Keldung, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Bridge to castle Eltz by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Tag by Jessica Morrell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Elgol, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Elgol by Joe Hayhurst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Bridge by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Gran Sasso and Monti della Laga National Park, Italy*

Parco Nazionale del Gran Sasso by Danilo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mostar, Bosnia and Herzegovina*



jose l. said:


> *Mostar - Turkey*
> 
> 
> Mostar by Kurt Martin, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Londonderry, Irlanda del Norte, Reino Unido*

Fog on the Foyle by Neil Carey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Laundry*

Laundry by Alexey Milshtein, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kolonie Landwehr*

Kolonie Landwehr by Arnolt S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Phoenix-See Dortmund*

Phoenix-See Dortmund by Arnolt S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Phoenix-West*

Phoenix-West by Arnolt S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rombergpark Dortmund.*

Allee im Winter by Arnolt S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mercedes-Benz 180*

Mercedes-Benz 180 by Arnolt S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Double*

double by Arnolt S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rue Ravignan.*

Montmartre by Arnolt S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montmartre*

Montmartre by Arnolt S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cimetière de Montmartre*

Cimetière de Montmartre by Arnolt S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Road locomotive*

road locomotive by Arnolt S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juist*

Juist by Arnolt S., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Upstairs, Downstairs*

Upstairs, Downstairs by Georgie Pauwels, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Urban photo*

DSCF4020 by Markus Fleiß, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lower Manhattan/Brooklyn Bridge Park*

Lower Manhattan/Brooklyn Bridge Park by Andreas Mühlbauer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flatiron building, New-York.*

Flatiron building, New-York. by georgescaserta, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marseille Life*

Marseille Life by Anna Sikorskiy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shopping in Paris*

Shopping in Paris by Anna Sikorskiy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris, BW*

Paris, BW by Anna Sikorskiy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seattle*

Seattle-2014 by Anna Sikorskiy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montreal Student*

Montreal Student by Anna Sikorskiy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amsterdam*

2016-07-17 Amsterdam_F ONLY PERSONAL COMMENTS. NO LOGOS. THANK YOU FOR YOUR UNDERSTANDING.© RESPECT the copyright. . by Yo Leenders, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Homeland in b&w*

DSCF4680 by Alexander, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seul à Venise !!!*

Seul à Venise !!! by Bertrand DOREL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Budapest, Budapest, Hungría*

... entre luces y sombras ... by Francisco Marin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*LA FINESTRA DEI MIRACOLI*

LA FINESTRA DEI MIRACOLI by Massimo Massimo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*World Trade Center,Battery Park City, Nueva York, Nueva York*

World Trade Center by Rodney Gaviola, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dębowa Chata, Prandocin*

Dębowa Chata, Prandocin by Waldek Polska, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berlin, House of the World's Cultures a.k.a. the “Pregnant Oyster“*

In Perspective by Uwe C. Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Shinjuku Sumitomo Building by Louis PERPERE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Serenity by win_soegondo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Rain Man Turkey - Istanbul by Bahadır Bermek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Przeskok street by Nikita Perederii, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint Petersburg, Russia. by David Millican, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City. | Mexico D.F. by Samuel Musungayi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Be your own kind of beautiful... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Cappellaio....Matto!! by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
L.A. Skyline by Justin Arn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Night Andorra by Ignacio Municio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Turbulence | @Praia do Arpoador, #RiodeJaneiro, #Brazil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Critical Mass by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Boulevard Voltaire - Paris (France) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
2 of 5 - She's going against the flow by Eskay Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Alek x, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Shadows Upon Shadows by Stephanie Ward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Emirates Towers, Dubai by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Under The Bridge by tamas.schober, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London UK*

Michael Cliffe House by Dan Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wipkingen, Zurich, Canton of Zurich, Switzerland*

Abathon by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anglesey, Wales*

Anglesey by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yorktown, Virginia, United States*

Yorktown Waterfront Sep 3 2017-15 by william ellington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Postira, island of Brač, Croatia*

Bura by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krka, Croatia*

KRKA CROATIE by Marie-Laure Larère, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gosau, Upper Austria, Austria*

Range by SQ4RL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Centro, Mexico City, Distrito Federal, Mexico*

Pueblo blanco by Carlos Enciso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Wales*

Penrhyn Castle North Wales by Roger Cutler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Frankfurt - Main Tower Plattform by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Vatican City*

Untitled by stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stuttgart-Mitte, Stuttgart, Baden-Wurttemberg*

still waiting by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Estoril, Portugal*

Estoril by Maja Macanovic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gloriette, Vienna, Austria*

Palmenhaus Vienne Misa ATO Août 2017 by misa ato, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*mansion*

Mansion by Alex W, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Two ifc & AIA Central, Central, Hong Kong*

"this summer" by hugo poon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bakewell, England*

STREET by DAVID RYE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Eur by Eleonora Caboni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cornwall, England*

Abandoned Arsenic Works, Cornwall by Paul Biddle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pisa, Tuscany, Italy*

Piazza dei Miracoli part I - Battistero di San Giovanni by Marco Maljaars, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beverwijk, North Holland, Netherlands*

Shelter at sea by Marco Maljaars, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vestur-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*

Hálsanefshellir Cave by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Beams by Jessica Morrell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Wells, England, United Kingdom*

Wells Cathedral Cloister by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Hair by Enrico Ferrini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Hyde Park corner - London by + M. Bouhsina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castel Gandolfo - Italy*


Fontane dei giardini della villa Barberini by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


At one with her world by Tony Grice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snowdonia = UK*


The Horse Whisperer - Explored by Nicholas Livesey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sochi - Russia*


Seaport by Komissarov Igor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metz - France*


Chiesa Protestante di Metz by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tehran*


Iran - tehran - valiasr .st by ali fathi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


calm by Peter Matus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarlat - France*


Per le vie di Sarlat by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


calm by leafa101, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Verschneite Fachwerkhäuser by Olli Henze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Walking On Glass by Nico Geerlings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Stretching Busker by Gareth Harding, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Will it ever end by Barry Turner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Windy City or Foggy City?! by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Gastown, Vancouver by Djordje Cicovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


Calm evening at the lake. by Robie.., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bosham - UK*


Bosham in Monochrome by Barry Turner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisse - Netherlands*


Passeggiare sull'acqua by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Life is...........~ Gondolas , Canal @ Rio de San Moisè , Venezia 威尼斯~ by PS兔~兔兔兔~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fincastle - UK*


Queens View Loch Tummel Scotland by Barry Turner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Paul de Vence - France*


Art shop in Saint-Paul-de-Vence - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montecarlo*


Montecarlo, Port Hercule.....e pensare che c'è chi è costretto a vivere qui per sfuggire al fisco......Buone Vacanze a tutti. by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto*


Spring water by Andrew Allan Japan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gand - Belgium*


Gand by Romain Delcroix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Laos*


beautiful calm evening by Alexander Pollnow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Steam by Barry Turner, on Flickrknown


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


State Of The Art ... by Hazem Hafez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country).2017.01.20 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Racamadour - France*


Scorci di Racamadour by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torrechiara - Italy*


Castello di Torrechiara by Nicolò Cocchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Faces by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tainan city - Taiwan*


奇美博物館｜CHIMEI Museum by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dead Calm by Stefano Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## io_bg (Sep 26, 2009)

*A snowy day in Sofia, Bulgaria*

Snowy Park by Yoan Mitov, on Flickr


----------



## io_bg (Sep 26, 2009)

*The port of Burgas, Bulgaria*

Passing by Yoan Mitov, on Flickr


----------



## io_bg (Sep 26, 2009)

Afternoon Stroll by Yoan Mitov, on Flickr


----------



## io_bg (Sep 26, 2009)

*Sofia*

Wet Streets by Yoan Mitov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Reflections !!! by imagejoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/.\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barton Bike Night 2017 - North Lincolnshire*

Barton Bike Night 2017 - North Lincolnshire by SteveH1972, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Untitled*

Untitled by Joakim Esgen, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Under the bridge by Leonardo Lago Bermudez, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Teddy*

Teddy by Dalibor Papcun, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*MAN NOT AT WORK*

MAN NOT AT WORK by Cesare Schiapelli, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Roma Norte, Mexico City. December, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The gap*

the gap by Angie Trenz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Night call*

Night call by pat Yenem, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Holiday, Day Three - Beach Brides*

杨梅坑 （Yang Mei Keng） Holiday, Day Three - Beach Brides (1) by C & R Driver-Burgess, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Veg & non veg*

Veg & non veg by Amber visions, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street photography*

Street photography by Amber visions, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
D7K_1982_ep2 by Eric Parker, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Star Legeng *

Star Legeng yo le llevo a puerto by Antonio Urbano, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Clouds in the Berlin Skyline by Paolo Riccardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro-RJ by João Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Urb 0802 Film116 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Happy transition*

Happy transition by Paolo Bellesia, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano - Italy by Jose Manuel Valera Merino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Juscelino Kubitschek Bridge, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
LR2-7187183 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
September 11, 207 (Black and White) by Eric Burniche, on Flickr


----------



## Olympique_Lyonnais (Sep 14, 2005)

_MG_0988 by Tennoji Kun, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
lovers in Paris by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
aquarium by dizbin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venise by hervé castaing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
August Streetfishing by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai-8469-1-800 sec at f - 8.0_82 mm.jpg by Mike Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Ancient theatre right beside the #acropolis on #crete #greece #lovegreece #ancient #ruins #theatre #stairs #blackandwhitephoto #blackandwhite #bw #smartphonephotography #island #ig_greece #igers #throwback #wanderlust #instatravel #photooftheday #picofthe by Nicolas Bastian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambon, France*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
parlamento by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rosario, Argentina*
Nikon Tamron by Guillermo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa Canal Parliament by City Clock Magazine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tulsa (Oklahoma), U.S.A.*
from the south side by michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
back in time by vasili f, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Northern Medina street photography (V) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Motion by Boris Krstić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam, The Netherlands ~ March 2016 by Sjoerd Lammers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wells, England, United Kingdom*

Wells Cathedral by elaine hodgson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt, Germany*

Klassikstadt Automobile Frankfurt by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scotland*

Eriskay Ponies by Geraint Evans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Brides church*

St. Brides church by jason davies, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carrion De Los Condes, Castille and Leon, Spain*

San Zoilo by Jose Antonio. 62, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Lisson Grove, London, England*

St Mary's, Marylebone by Scrufftie, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Barcelona, Spain [OC] [1000x667] by Alex Jackson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Skate comp in Lisbon*

ITAP at a skate comp in Lisbon by Alex Jackson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A very Urban Scene of London - with our own 'Flatiron' Building*

A very Urban Scene of London - with our own 'Flatiron' Building [oc][2953x1969] by Alex Jackson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"Tribute in Light"*

ITAP of last night's "Tribute in Light" by Alex Jackson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Travel lite*

Sin título by A. K. Tan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Central, Hong Kong*

The Fight in Central by Zookeeper the Great, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Deliveryman*

Repartidor / Deliveryman by Natan Salinas R., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venice 2017 - Italy*

Venice 2017 - Italy by Enrico Zaccariello, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ordinary People*

... Ordinary People ... by Lanpernas 3.0, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street Art Munich*

DSC08893"RX10III" by David Renz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fortaleza de Hohensalzburg, Salzsburgo, Salzsburgo*

Primavera interrumpida? by ralcains, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pla del Real, Valencia, Comunidad Valenciana*

Bajo el puente by ralcains, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Valencia,Spain*

Vistas hacia la modernidad by ralcains, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Houseboat*

Houseboat by ralcains, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Portrait Gallery, London*

Aisha Orazbayeva @ National Portrait Gallery, London, 15th September 2017 by Fabio Lugaro, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Manchester Town Hall*_

Manchester Town Hall by atomstitcher, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Brasil - Vitória*_

Brasil - Vitória by Nailton Barbosa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inglaterra, Reino Unido*

Appreciating Art 041 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Daisy*

Daisy by Francis Ho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris, métro Cité*

Paris, métro Cité by Olivier DESMET, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saint Kotryna Church*

Saint Kotryna Church by sadranskas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Morrison Bridge over the Willamette River*

Morrison Bridge over the Willamette River by PhotoAtelier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bike*

Sin título by Lee Curreri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tomorrow's ruins*

Tomorrow's ruins by Michael Wögerbauer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere place*

untitled by monomαrv, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*I want to be free*

« I want to be free / Je veux etre libre » . . . . by cedric Brown, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Restaurant*

Sin título by Lee Curreri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inglaterra, Reino Unido*

Appreciating Art 039 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Long Beach, Ca.*

Harbor Chevy by michaelj1998, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chapeau obligatoire*

Chapeau obligatoire by Olivier DESMET, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bar di Capri*

L1006546 Bar di Capri (Leica Monochrom Summicron 50mm f2.0) by Paolo Viviani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inglaterra, Reino Unido*

Appreciating Art 038 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mannequins*

Sin título by Nico van Malssen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lights are on*

Lights are on by Mladen Radman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paradise Lost (Eden Centre, Cornwall)*

Paradise Lost (Eden Centre, Cornwall) by Mladen Radman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Megapixels are so Overrated - Just a Snapshot*_

Megapixels are so Overrated - Just a Snapshot by Mladen Radman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Aria*_

Aria by Mladen Radman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Multi Engine Air Power - Two Generations*

Multi Engine Air Power - Two Generations by Mladen Radman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Post card*

Post card by Réda Slama, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gare de Bressoux (bew)*

Gare de Bressoux (bew) by Gabriele Arcari, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alsace, France*

Sad raccoon by Alex W, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aqua geometry*

Aqua geometry by SebRiv, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Roma- Fontana di Trevi; dettaglio*

Roma- Fontana di Trevi; dettaglio by Fabio Prosperi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pont Jacques-Cartier, Montreal*

Pont Jacques-Cartier, Montreal by Herbert Plagge, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ponte da Arrabida, Porto*

Ponte da Arrabida, Porto by Herbert Plagge, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hubertus-Viadukt, Hunsrück*

Hubertus-Viadukt, Hunsrück by Herbert Plagge, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mystical three*

mystical three by schneider-lein, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ponte di Castelvecchio Verona Romana*

Ponte di Castelvecchio Verona Romana by schneider-lein, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Little big city*

little big city by schneider-lein, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Monochromatic life is good. #cityscape #city #building #buildings #skyscraper #skyscrapers #singapore #asia #skyline #bw #mono #travel #tourist #travelphotography #photography #photooftheday #downtown #blackandwhite #pictures #picture #wonders #bustling by Wilson Jan Sasam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Miami skyline by CMSobi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Plaza Morelos by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC9581 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City - Paseo de la Reforma by francerobert2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Bonsecours Dome by David Eidelman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stadshuset by Florencia Conzolino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik by Halldór Örn Óskarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Life In The Fast Lane by Paul Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
_MG_8144 by Mónica Piceno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Where there once was darkness by Project-128, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
R0000341 by toni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Duomo di Milano by albertyau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Front de Seine - Paris - 2017 by Le désastre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
To the Hotel by Mark Tominski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
venedig by kay hansen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Popeye village, Malta*
Popeye village, Malta by karen coffey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The Lone Figures by A. David Holloway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa 1 by Ali Paracha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Strike in Athens against the memoranda by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Monochorme Building by Nazim Sabuncuoglu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aussersihl, Zurich, Canton of Zurich, Switzerland*

Lochergut by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Llŷn Peninsula, Wales*

Llyn peninsular by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle, England*

Baltic by Dan Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Church by Béla Sárosi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yorktown, Virginia, United States*

Yorktown Waterfront Sep 3 2017-9 by william ellington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bobovišća, island of Brač, Croatia*

Bobovišća na moru by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

Porto - Portugal by Francisco Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney, Australia*

Genetics of concrete giants by Katarzyna Sobiesiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

the process by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St.-Martin-Laguepie, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

Le Viaur à St Martin Laguépie by Jean Bes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hvar, Croatia*

Fenêtre hvar croatie by Marie-Laure Larère, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tamworth, Staffordshire, England*

TAMWORTH CASTLE - 1 by Ann Seedhouse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Beauvoir, Lower Normandy, France*

Meeuw / seagull by Rob Plasschaert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Soncino, Lombardy, Italy*

Chiuso per ferie [Explored 2017.09.15] by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*

Chaos by SQ4RL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cuauhtemoc, Mexico City, Distrito Federal, Mexico*

Cazadora by Carlos Enciso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Inkberrow, England*

Rolls Royce and Morris Oxford by Roger Cutler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Starcastle*

Starcastle by Mark Waidson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Batman...The House..!!! by Stefano marini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Wells Cathedral, England, United Kingdom*

Wells Cathedral by elaine hodgson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Untitled by Douglas Cabel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Boxing day in shadow by StoRyan Street Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Abbaye de Villers (B) INFRARED by Jérôme POUILLE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ocean road - Australia*


Great Ocean Road, Australia by Chris van Kan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limburg*


protection by crosslens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Big'd Ben by SimplSam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


X by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Feu - Fire by Pascal Franche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


The little Berlin snow chaos by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Gargoyle of Notre Dame by Peter Adams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Burj Khalifa by Michael Portillo | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Battabang - Cambodia*


SANGKE RIVER - BATTAMBANG by Stig Berge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dog walker by Tino de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*LOndon*


Making Tracks by SimplSam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teton - US*


The Calm Within by Darlene Bushue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madurai - India*


You don't choose your family. They are God's gift to you, as you are to them. by srivatsan sankaran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem - Netherlands*


Old Treasures by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia_161004_PA043222_4518 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plymouth - UK*


17 arches by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia 55' Biennale d'Arte, performer Otto Piene - 2013 by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


the gift... by sergio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


GENTE ANDANDO POR LA PLAYA by RAFA JÓDAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Railway station #100 by Roberto Di Patrizi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Rio by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Peru*


Los vemos pasar by Oscar Zegarra San Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia_161004_PA043221_4518 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice, Points of view by Gianluca Sarti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sapporo*


Visible Protection by Marquisde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paterson falls - US*


Paterson Falls in Black and White by vodophoto's images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Av Lauro Sodré by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Parque Lage by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camaret - France*


Paysage littoral - 861 by Rémi Besserre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yangon - Myanmar*


Train Trade by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


monochrome by eva vee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Darlington - uk*


Nothing but time by Paul Bradshaw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


Taipei 101｜Taiwan 台灣 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


Newcastle Quayside in mono by Paul Bradshaw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Texas - US*


Mercury Montclair - Route 66 Auto Museum - Santa Rosa - Texas - USA by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Donaucity by Alexander Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arrecife - Spain*


The Telamon (Initially named Temple hall; Built 1954) by Paul Bradshaw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - Spain*


"Gran elefant dret", Miquel Barceló (on the hour) by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vegusdal - Norway*


Vegusdal church by Stig Berge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portsmouth - UK*


Intricate design by Miles Frankland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Am St. Johanniskloster in Schleswig-1 by Steen Marqvard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


The guardian angel by steffi's, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Protection by Alex Empire, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neemrana fort*


City Under Protection by eklevaya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Segovia's cathedral cross-vaulted roof by Marcelo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madison - US*


Requiem for the faithful departed. by Stevie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


Fork by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viseu - Portugal*


Penedo da Fonte Santa by Artur Tomaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


The Mosque–Cathedral of Córdoba by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seath Valley - US*


Impact by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cycling trough the palmgrove by Stig Berge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam by Christian Sancassiani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Korea*


The Guardian by Rainier Medina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


The Winding Road by GRAHAM DICKINSON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denbighshire - UK*


Locomotive #5199 GWR 5101 Class 2-6-2T (1934) arriving at Llangollen Station, Denbighshire, Wales, UK. by Welsh photographs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laval - FRance*


Beucheresse Door - Porte Beucheresse by Sz' Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Cellarium, Fountains Abbey, Ripon (Explored!) by Paul Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by 赤いミルク, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kiev - Ukraine*


The breath of nature by Oxana Tumeniuk-Malashenko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Savoie - France*


Shooting-Marlene.ESC_2598 by Arno C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
WEST BAY SKYLINE by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
|| The Future || by Mark Cornick LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Sam .... photographe de charme by liofoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Downpour in Paris by Michael Gillespie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower by Ralph Wiggum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey - US*


Show Your True Colors by Adam Swank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The pier...... by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol*


Bristol....... by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hungary*


316/365 - 12/11/11 by Oana Tarna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Egremont - UK*


January by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


violin case by wo ge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Marche - Italy*


ripatransone contrasted by Franco Marconi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nice - France*


Il Sig.Rossi by Alessandro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toits - France*


Toits, Bourgogne by Bruno Lebouc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hover dam - US*


Hoover Dam by Farzin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nottingham - UK*


Turning The Corner by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


barcelone by laurent delfraissy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - France*


Instruments à vent by Loïc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montezuma hills, CA - US*


Wind Forest by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Delhi
*

The Foot Fall !! by Samrat Gupta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death valley - US*


Edge of Dunes by Dave Hodges, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


_mondayface by uli b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Solomons - US*


Waiting for the Boat to Nowhere by Jeff Smallwood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


A Time of Change by Joshua Cripps, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mane - France*


Goutte de rosé by D3nsha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snowdonia - UK*


Near the waters edge quiet souls peer into the shimmering reflections by Richard Lane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonner - US*


Lake Pend Oreille by Karen D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


Le chemin des écoliers by Nicolas Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Silk And Steel by maxxsmart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pend lake - US
*

World Keeps Turning by Samuel Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


14 Juillet 2009 @ Paris by - Raphaël Melloul -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Chasing the Queen in Black and White by Geoff Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


needles. II by Javin Lau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Quebec - Canada*


Follow the grain... by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoover dam - US*


Suspended by Steven Norquist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meteora - Greece*


sunset meditation by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Here be dragons by Welsh photographs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ellicot city - US*


Foot Bridge in the Mist - 4x5 Film Pinhole Photograph by Integrity Of Light, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


I ain't scared! by Johntasaurus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Suspended Stairway by Michael TO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago
*

Suspended by Melissa Speelman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege*


Follow the wave by Mathieu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Barmouth bridge, Gwynedd, Wales, UK. by Welsh photographs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rosazza - Italy*


Rosazza (Biella) by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meteora - Greece*


Meteora by joeri-c, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto Aquarium *


Teeth by Ryan Gardiner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Worcester - UK*


Follow The Leader by MAC-Photography.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cascais - Portugal*


Followed by waves by Ahmad Kavousian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Follow by thefeverhead, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Air Travel by ar_graff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Galeries dorées... by Nathalie Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yunnan - China*


cleaning by memos to the future, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


Beach Umbrella by Alexandra Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


On top of the world by Olivier Haffemayer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


View On The Alps by Emmanuel Lemée, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


very fun by alfio catania, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


silent winter-walk by Monika Wessely, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan
*

High Columns by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jericho beach *


Following the flying disk. by Ahmad Kavousian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Deer at the Kings House by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


W I D E . . . by Barry Yanowitz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Forgotten songs by Dietmar Down Under, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


url=https://flic.kr/p/9yJDTz]







[/url]Wake Up Shinjuku ! by Hidehiko Sakashita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


(228/365) by Paolo Ilardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Loch Maree and Slioch B&W by Darrell Horner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Colors in Central Park by Elodie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eaton Neck - US*


Boat on the shore after Hurricane Sandy (Long Island) {explored} by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Snow on Wath Road by John Hartley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit - US*


...and the livin' is easy... (Detroit 2012)) by .brianday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Serbia*


Radiša Živković - Stubborn river by Radisa Zivkovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mean clouds - silhouette by mac d-ski photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milano-stazione by Alessandro Comuzzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Houston*


Bank of Gotham by Chung Hu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Collinsville - US*


Building on old Collins Company property, Collinsville, CT by Stephen Ippolito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wuppertal - Germany*


Wuppertal - Schwebebahnhaltestelle Ohligsmühle 02 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kinzie Street Bridge in the Cars by Chris Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Pavillon Sully by Mountazir CB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff - UK*


The Final Sprint by Andrew Newman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


170309PS012 by Peter Skaugvold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham - UK *


9941 by Ben Abel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Materialism by Gunnar Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Hungarian Night by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kandasudacho 2 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture, Japan*

Via Inn by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Vajdahunyad vára by Béla Sárosi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*

Estacio del Nord - Valencia by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marina, Singapore, Central Singapore*

The gloomy MBS by jh_tan84, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monnetier-Mornex, Rhone-Alpes, France*

_JMB9691 by jmbaud74, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barrage d'Émosson, Switzerland*

Barrage d'Émosson en Suisse . by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Sebastian, Basque Country, Spain*

Oceans of time... by Pablo Urnieta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Candido, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*

Conquistadors of the Useless IX by August Brill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Falkirk, Scotland*

The Falkirk Wheel and Lock by Andy Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barrio San Francisco, Andalusia, Spain*

Ribera de la Algaida by Blas Fuentes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Benidorm, Valencia, Spain

*** Naturaleza Muerta ** by Antonio Sánchez Gamas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milna, island of Brač, Croatia*

Milna by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

RED BULL AIR RACE by Francisco Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montmartre, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Sacré Cœur by Adem Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sion, Switzerland*

The Valère basilica & Tourbillon Castle by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*

Higher Ground by Hak Wee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*

Lines by Flapweb, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

stationnement by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fuerteventura, Canary Islands*

Wind mill on Fuerteventura - travel to the inside island by kasuog, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Tampaksiring, Indonesia*

Tampak Siring Temple Pool by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Visita del Primer Ministro de Israel, Benjamín Netanyahu by Presidencia de la República Mexicana, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Visita del Primer Ministro de Israel, Benjamín Netanyahu by Presidencia de la República Mexicana, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oaxaca, Mexico*



Recorrido por zonas de Oaxaca afectadas por sismo by Presidencia de la República Mexicana, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berkshire - UK*


IMG_1549 by Kevin Day, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


WM - Boxkampf in der Messehalle Erfurt by Uwe Driesel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luverne - US*


Backlit eastbound over Lake Ashtabula near Luverne, ND by Bryant Kaden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stavanger - Norway*


Day 235 - Sandnes by Rob Driscoll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


YOUMEFOREVER by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


20110812_024 by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_forbidden by uli b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Aground by Cristo Bolaños, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Remember the Dragon by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol
*

Winter Scene of Bristol Cathedral by Paul Townsend, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Easy Dude by Martin Gommel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Untitled by Hollis Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Lights by Bart HOLOWATY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


April glowers by Tony Grice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goldfield - US*


what they do to old cars in goldfield... by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Utah - US*


false kiva by Daniel Woeste, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Indonesia*


Static for a Second by Jim Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mississauga - Canada
*

Absolute Towers by Dan Fleury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


LIGHTENING by Kevin Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koh Tao*


Lightening over Koh Tao by Martin Bell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rabat*


Le marché des saveurs by Mehdi AIT IGHIL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Amazing Lightening Windurfeur ! by Ewan Lebourdais, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death valley - US*


Death Valley - Night shots by Kartik Ramanathan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Monster by White Swan Arts (+340k views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Creta Grauzaria by Marco Battistutta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairo
*

Il Cairo in BN by Carlo Tardani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Winnipeg - Canada*


50/50 Project - Day 37 of 50 by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan - Myanmar*


Burma: Land of monks and smiles (Explore) by Noel Molony, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


While Mother Nature Slept by Grooover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ada Foa - Ghana*


Waiting by Kaniz Khan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marrakesh - Morocco*


marrakech by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Love in Madrid by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Turbulence on the Grand Canal! by Rotundus III, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fuji Mount from above - Japan*


Mt. Fuji from Jetstar Flight, Yamanashi, Japan by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


Marte 2.0 ?.....noooo by gianva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


View of Tokyo from Roppongi Hills, Japan by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Sentinel Building, North Beach, San Francisco by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Fabio Cecchin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Funes - Italy*


St. Jacob Funes - Dolomiti by Beppe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilnius*


Sisters of time by Leon Lopez Cuervo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minami Aso - Japan*


Aso Mountain - Minami Aso Village 南阿蘇村 by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong - Vietnam*


HALONG BAY BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751 THANKS FOR 4 000 000 VIEWS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Peru*


Povo do Peru - Pisaq - Vale Sagrado by Edmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Titicaca lake - Peru*


Povo do Peru - Islas Flotantes de Los Uros - Puno by Edmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


EMP Museum by Byron O'Neal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monferrato - Italy*


S.Giorgio Monferrato by photopier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool - UK*


MV Finlaggan by Dan Hitchens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Highway by White Swan Arts (+340k views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Harrisburg - US*


CPCannon by janschutz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


[Cloudy Nights by White Swan Arts (+340k views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orange, FL - US*


Welcome Home by Dan Gifford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Vivid house 03 by David Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


Arizona Balloon Festival by Donald Palansky photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi *


--Grand Shadows-- by Marek Kijevský, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Barca Rio-Niterói. by Jorge Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Recharging at the Riverfront by Luke Stryker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pinic by the Seine by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
LEWIS CUBITT SQUARE, LONDON - 2017 by Richard John Ford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Ponte dei Baretteri (VE) by Visioni parallele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina, Malta*
Were knights once walked/Mdina by Niclas Matt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Rooftop. Tour et Taxi, Brussels by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina at night in Blue by David Evans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Crossing by Jozsef Kovacs, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Giorgio Maggiore*

San Giorgio Maggiore by Gary Angus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rialto Early Morning*

Rialto Early Morning by Gary Angus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Marco*

San Marco by Gary Angus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Doge Palace Cloisters*

Doge Palace Cloisters by Gary Angus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Maria Della Salute*

Santa Maria Della Salute by Gary Angus, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*cyclist*

cyclist by Béla Sárosi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*

Gardens by the Bay by jh_tan84, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Massif du Mont-Blanc, France*

Suspendus dans le vide . by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Sebastian, Basque Country, Spain*

Actuales años 60... by Pablo Urnieta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Sainte-Marguerite, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Le Blues Du Blanc by August Brill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southport Air Show*

Solo (Explore late entry 18/09/17 #22) by Andy Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friesenberg, Zurich, Canton of Zurich*

Heuried - new: H for Heuried (1/3) by jaeschol, on Flickr
Friesenberg, Zurich, Canton of Zurich


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Nubble Lighthouse in York, Maine*

The Nubble Lighthouse in York, Maine (Explored) by renzo dionigi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pechina, Andalusia, Spain*

Decorados de la película EXODUS by Blas Fuentes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Vila Joiosa, Valencia, Spain*

**ACERO** by Antonio Sánchez Gamas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Postira, island of Brač, Croatia*

Tamaris by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

REDBULL AIR RACE by Francisco Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Foerch, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*

SCHLOß FAVORITE RASTATT by Adem Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Casco Viejo Siete Calles, Bilbao, Basque Country*

Looking for distraction by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Versailles, France*

the age of selfiesness II by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

The beast by Stéphane MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris, Panthéon, point de vue. by gregory lejeune, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle, England*

Crane In The Clouds by John Baker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Snowdon, Montreal, Quebec*

Queen Mary Snowdon by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Komiža, island of Vis, Croatia*

Zankotov paloc by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


coupole dorée by FabLas', on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Saguaro cactus by Donald Palansky photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Visitor 1 by David Spooner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


silhouettes by Agata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Then I looked at the window ..... by Agata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Damflask Sunset 3 by David Spooner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Frames by Altug Karakoc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


constructive framing by Darragh Hehir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Framing Liberty by Chris Rush, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocky mountains*


Framed by Tyler Middleton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Look at me by Brendan Ó Sé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cork - Ireland*


Cork Ireland by Brendan Ó Sé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


HBM ) by Agata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lausanne*


C'est Halloween (ou presque)! [Explore # 2009] by Didier ZMI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


iSpy... by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Disinterested is not to be confused with uninterested by Brendan Ó Sé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Vienna: The End Or The Beginning? by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Happy Bench Monday My Flickr Friends by Agata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dunoon - UK*


Saturn by Dan Hitchens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznan*


Poznan by Dominique Bouffange, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cork - Ireland*


The casualties of coincidence by Brendan Ó Sé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asheville - US*


WNC Mountain State Fair 2013 by Ken Lane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by fuksraul fuks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Frames XXVIII by Alonso Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La guerra delle foto.. by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kathmandu - Nepal*


P1053982 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

.:FrAmEd:. by cassiejane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


framed by Eli Friedmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Tulipán negro by Javier Camporredondo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Frames XXIII by Alonso Díaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Walton - UK*


Is anyone there? by Paul Brooker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Cancellations by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


'Mist on the Mersey' by wekim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Mihrimah Sultan Mosque (Üsküdar) by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong Bay – Vietnam*


Jour de brouillard en Baie d'Halong IX, Vietnam by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Let me out by Dan Hitchens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK
*

Marton 31 by Dan Hitchens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dundee city - UK*


Tay Bridge Sunrise mono by David Sadler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alberta - Canada*


Monochrome Moraine by John Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


AFTER'45 by Hugh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


After the climb by Andrix Inc - https://500px.com/andri74, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester*


3006 by Dan Hitchens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


almost gone by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rethymo - Greece*


Fortress, Rethymno, Crete by John House, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna
*

winter by Monika Wessely, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in North Carolina*


Bridge 2, monochrome by John House, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


20110425_054_Lyon by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


oudtshoorn by Fernando Czar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tennessee*


Fairies' Forest by John House, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palma de Mallorca - Spain*


Behind the white line by Bruno Frerejean (Bruno Mallorca), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Al Ayn - UAE
*

Green Mubazzara Park at night by David James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Cello by Fernando Czar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bocairent - Spain*


Cuando la naturaleza se convierte en arte by Jose Antonio Bernat Bacete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nava del Rey - Spain*


* Siempre soñando con el sur ... dreaming about the South * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lipan - Argentina*


La cuesta de Lipán by ehenar04, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


AMP_2218_2 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartagena - Spain*


AMP_1367_3 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kedleston - UK*


Splash of Spring by Warren Elkes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Französischer Dom / Catedral Francesa by Héctor Aviles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Helsingborg, Sweden*
Sleeping boats by Boris Krstić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mazatlan, Mexico*
Mazatlan by Hugo Alberto Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
Roma, via dei Fori imperiali by Glauco Maglio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Untitled by lucass lei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Sunset at Wat Arun or the Temple of Dawn by Aey Srirath Somsawat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Passageway under Nirnsee tenement house built in 1906 in the backyards of Pokrovka Street, Moscow by Vasily Baburov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Rain issues. México City downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Shimmering darkness - heavenly black and squares. #Cruise #sealife #travelphotography #travelgram #skärgård by Ryan Mark Paul Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Mikel Aguirre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Nightscape in Istanbul by Duncan Price, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
DSC07274cr by James Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
URB (61).jpg by Moldura Minuto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan by Angel Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Leaving Somerset House by Lichtbildrausch (Michael G. Fotografie), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, Italy by shahram mardanian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Happy day by Peter Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Be my Guide by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Business Bay Area - Monochrome by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by κesτ, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hietaniemi cemetery, Helsinki*

Hietaniemi cemetery, Helsinki by Pertti M., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salt Lake Temple*

Under the White Light by Xinjun Zhang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street Life*

Looking Down - Guardando giù by Fra Coraggio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Potsdam and berlin by waterside*

potsdam and berlin by waterside by i'm still here, against rubbish awards!, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vanishing Point*

Vanishing Point by Paul Scott, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tramway in Rome*

Tramway in Rome - Face to face by redheadzr, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sacré Coeur Steps*

Sacré Coeur Steps by redheadzr, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*

Main Trader by Eric Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bray - UK*


Breitling Wingwalkers, Bray Airshow July 2016 by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lord of Darkness by Greg Z., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto*


Kimonos in Kyoto by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


The Address ! by James Whorriskey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Caballos by Cristóbal M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Totaig - UK*


All calm at the Castle by GRAHAM DICKINSON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


Pagode Kuthodaw by © Alexis Rangaux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


DSC_6038_3 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Paso sin barreras by Julián del Nogal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


DSC_5765_2 by Amparo Hervella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amarapura - Myanmar*


El puente de U Byen (I) by ehenar04, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


El alma al aire. by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Palmas - Spain
*

Cruce de caminos en el puerto by Angélica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Sao Paulo by night by Jez Ash, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charny - Canada*


Chute de la Chaudière by Patrice St-Gelais, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Cruce Alsina by Alejandro Rubio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Carnaval 2016 La Grande Motte by dav csl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Untitled by Silvia Martín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rydal cave - UK*


Inside Rydal Cave at the Loughrigg Fell (bw) by Andreas Pidde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nimes - France*


Nîmes - Pegoulade - Féria 2017 by dav csl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besalu - Spain*


Besalú (XXVI) by José Luis Mieza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Targoviste - Romania*


. by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Lending a Hand by Sofia Pissia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Zaragoza. Plaza de las Catedrales. Todos los Santos 2010 by César Catalán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Magellan Stretch - Chile*


Ferry Magellan Strait (B&W) by Blas Bass, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


1836 - Un air de transformer, Dunkerque, 2012 by ikaune, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Cruce de miradas by elmagodelabahia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Transformers by Jeffrey Evans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dubai Metro Train Station at the Mall of Emirates, Barsha by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Covadonga - Spain*


Cruces by Clear Of Conflict, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


. by piriskoskis., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Stormy Skies by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo - Spain*


La catedral de San Salvador de Oviedo by Mariluz Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


" LUANA " by __Sarjana__, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Batalha - Portugal*


Batalha. Sala capitular by Idoia Eletxigerra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


ancient_horse by GiovanniQ Rome, World Without Humans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


"MEDITERRÁNEO del mito a la razón" by Miguel Rabal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


"rosso rubino" in bianco e nero by Roberto Bordieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Al Qusayr - Egypt*


Untitled by LU IS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ouro Preto - Brazil*


Black and White.2 by Rubens Weil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles*


The 110 at Night (Black and White) by Nathaniel Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campo Largo - Brazil*


Black and white long exposure by Gutyerrez Erdmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong Island - Black and White by RudmerHK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


The 1920s Berlin Project - black and white by Strawberry Singh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essen*


Merry Christmas and A Happy New Year! by Christian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset - UK*


First Fireworks of the Year by Guy Wood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lille - France*


Time and activities by Julien Legrand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Grand Central Surrounded by Ty Muckler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anaheim - US*


Dumbo Goes Wild by Dave ([url]www.thePhotonWhisperer.com)[/url], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hochburg Ruins - Germany*


Hochburg Ruins by Alexander S. Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


city noir by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Life Without Revision Will Silent Our Souls by John Westrock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz - France*


*EXPLORE* Love Makes Us Strong by Kévinn Nicol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


My friend the Elephant by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Youthful Grace by Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wicklow - Ireland*


Catching a wave Wicklow style by Vincent Coey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sheer Joy by Ashique Muhammed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Joya, CA - US*


20140907 -surf_1 by Laurent_Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester - UK*


Dancing in the rain by Matthew Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
EBS_12 by Jeremy de BENEDICTIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Banksy causes a stir - DSCF7196a by Norman Craig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Sound-walker by Milos Utka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
P46-2017-010 by Liane Finch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On The Road by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burgos, Castille and Leon, Spain*

Burgos, España. by Vera Villadóniga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wildegg, Canton of Aargau, Switzerland*

Wildegg: Entrance (2/3) by jaeschol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Villajoyosa - Alicante, Spain*

**Los Amigos** by Antonio Sánchez Gamas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porat, Komiža, island of Vis, Croatia*

Porat by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ortsteil Mitte, Berlin, Germany*

BERLIN by Adem Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

you gave name to the concept of comfortability by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Sunset ensoleillé by Stéphane MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cullercoats, England*

White Water by John Baker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Easton, Pennsylvania*

Bridges in Easton, PA by Al Fed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rochester Castle, Kent, South East England*

Cannon in the grounds by Andy Mulhearn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vigoleno, Emilia Romagna, Italy*

Arte in strada by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Regenstauf, Germany*

Regenstauf - Schwarz Weiß by Andreas Schild, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*

¡¡¡Foto!!! Helsinki. by luis otero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sierra del Torcal, Spain*

Torcal estrellado by Samuel Alfonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Huizum, Leeuwarden, Frise, Netherlands*

Leeuwarden 2 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown Houston, Houston, Texas*

15 Feet and Holding by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bray, Wicklow, Ireland*

Bray 006 by Rik P, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Turballe, Pays de la Loire, France*

Port de la Turballe by Didier Ensarguex, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Neighbors by joao barros, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Roccascalegna, Abruzzi, Italy*

Roccascalegna by Scrufftie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


union square by moorehart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tippecanoe - US*


Union Pacific by Chris Gaziano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kansas city*


Union Station in Kansas City, MO by Zack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ontario - Canada*


union by carlosbezz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Morocco*


Tidal by Hans Faye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urbino - Italy*


Urbino by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dubai Central by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marysville - US*


yuba river bridge infrared. marysville, ca. 2012. by eyetwist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Bernardino, CA - US*


Lights on for Safety - Redlands, CA, USA by Ron Kroetz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaoxing - China*


Three little boats. by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Indoor view - World Trade Center Oculus - New York City - USA by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Washington State - US*


nuee by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kansas city*


Union Station - KC by Jonathan Tasler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka*


Dog by Jubair Iqbal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ocean shore - US*


scene avec chiens by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Queensferry - UK*


Misty Forth Bridges by Kevin Carr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Early by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palermo - Italy*


Untitled #014 by Never Edit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Special Time Square view - New York City - USA by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arges - Romania*


. by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


DSCF0352 by jamiecmorton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy*


Special indoor view Duomo di Siena - Italia by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


The Berlin subway comes out of the building "Thanks for the Flickr explore" by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


deep space by mini malist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa*


Connections by Michela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Scotland - UK*


The Fisherman's Prayer by Michela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


His eye is on the sparrow (?) by Michela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Romy&Nene Santuario BN © by Francesco Iannuzzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa*


Stazione Brignole Genova© by Francesco Iannuzzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelgandolfo - Italy*


Smoke (on the water) by Michela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei
*

Zhongshan District, Taipei by 康書翊, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Basílica by Jean Chad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Peru*


Vento Lateral by Renato de Paula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ollantaytambo - Peru*


Ollantaytambo, Peru by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio in the clouds by David Almeida, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
underground (maybe) by Andrea Bonvicini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
The Berlin City Train - Long Expo by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Taxi by Ferdinando Francini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
_MG_7708 by Carlos Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
PARIS BY NIGHT by Vergne Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Tube by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Rialto by Günter Leitenbauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Day 545 - The Malta Bus Company by Rob Driscoll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dmitri S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On the beach - Marina Beach, Dubai, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Bridge by Martial F., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monaco by CT photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Eastern City Gate by RADU SECATUREANU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Facelift by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zamora, Spain*
Zamora Nocturna catedral duero BN RED by Carlos Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Civita di Bagnoregio, Italy*
Per l'amico Angio by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Les Sables-d'Olonne, France*
mardi 14 janvier 2014 - Paroisse Sainte-Marie des Olonnes by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
Isola Tiberina by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oklahoma city, U.S.A.*
post office building by michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Streets of Bangkok by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Opera House Steps, Sydney, September 2017 by Yapham2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
SADNESS AND JOY by Lui_piquee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
4AM by Sunny Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Sunset by Leslie Hui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Dome of the Rock Black White by Niklas Schröder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Plaza Independencia - Uruguay by Feches, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Fishing by Peter H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valencia, Spain*
Valencia Kathedrale 6 b&w by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
La calèche verte by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool by Jeffrey Patrick Webb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Lausanne, pl. de la Palud by Marc-Antoine Berner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Buckingham Fountain by Kenny Chmielewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Walnut Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
architecture by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
~ Dubai Marina view from The Palm ~ Explored on 27/10/2016 ~ by Chirag Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Montmartre by Philippe 1178, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Streets of Paris by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eiffel tower , Opéra Garnier by lh photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antibes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Per i vicoli di Antibes by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Illinois - US*


solitary confinement by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Island Arch as it was last year by Philip Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gloucester - UK*


Farm #1 by Martin Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deventer * Netherlands*


Deventer by Night, Netherlands by Chris van Kan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago, Illionois by Chris van Kan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


The Last Picture Show by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Wind Breaker by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Spray N' Surf by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York Library, NY USA by Chris van Kan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


DSC_0846. by Marina S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Special Time Square view - New York City - USA by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Never Had The Time by Constantijn Gubbels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Dorothy by Dave Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blanca peak - US*


last light on Blanca Peak by Andrew Nicodemus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay from the Singapore Flier by Wormsmeat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
City of West Palm Beach, Palm Beach County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Santa Lucía y Torre Administrativa by Alejandro Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
_DSC7384 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Roller by Guowei_Liang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
IMG_4499 by Luc Jardon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Winter night Street-view old town Stockholm by manfred nikolai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik Iceland by Amy Davidson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
IMG_1443 by Miles Leblanc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro Cityscape (I) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Wallpaper - B&W Cityscape by Expat Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
oldecity infrared black and white labor day small size by Andrew Antipin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
"At The Port Market" by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan tram by Andrey Rashidov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Le Marais 2017 by Roger Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
entry to barbican by m_travels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
San Giorgio by Maurizio Mollicone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Body by Alex Spasov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
@ Kanal ¬ 20170728_0128 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubaï by Philippe Brunel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Evora Se E Sao Pedro, Evora, Portugal*

Sé de Évora. Catedral. by Vera Villadóniga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friesenberg, Zurich, Canton of Zurich, Switzerland*

Heuried - new: entrance (2/3) by jaeschol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Villajoyosa, Valencia, Spain*

**Un Día de Grises** by Antonio Sánchez Gamas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milna, island of Brač, Croatia*

Milna by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh - Scotland*

De castillos y princesas by Monica Girotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paterson, New Jersey*

Below the Great Falls by Doug Ensel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

competition by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Désert aquatique by Stéphane MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tynemouth North Pier, England*

Water, water everywhere but not a drop to drink by John Baker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris, Panthéon, détail. by gregory lejeune, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vigoleno, Emilia Romagna, Italy*

Il giardino sospeso by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

SAX_7922 by Vladimir Lazarov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*

Catedral luterana. Helsinki. by luis otero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brussels, Belgium*

Palacio Real de Bruselas by Samuel Alfonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Huizum, Leeuwarden, Frise, Netherlands*


Centraal Apotheek. by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitehall, London, England*

Westminster by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Nazaire, France*

Ecluse de Saint-Nazaire by Didier Ensarguex, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Défense, France*

Nettoyeurs de nuages by Julie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Iceland*

Icelandair by joao barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos town (Karpathos island), Greece*
olympos by Gerhard Haindl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Seine-Port, France*
Le Jour ni l’Heure 0690 : ex-“Maison rouge”, demeure d’Ernest Legouvé, 1807-1903, de 1842 à sa mort — Seine-Port, Seine-et-Marne, lundi 4 septembre 2017, 19:42:41 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Hungary by Melissa Hinton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Forte São Luiz - Niterói - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Le Chateau by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
No Compass by _rebelrouser_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Barroco by manolo leiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
December 27, 2016.jpg by Pavel Khurlapov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Belo Horizonte 02 by Gall Freitas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Yellows and Shadows by Necessary Illusions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit street photography edited with colorsplash. Love the contrast brought out in these kinds of edits. by Jayson Cassidy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taichung, Taiwan*
DSC_3697 by 柯富盛_GaryKo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
beyond my sight II by Daniel Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Strings by Noam Garmiza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Span BW by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Queens Bridge by Genaro Leiva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Providencia by Oxkar G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Parkway Drive by Evan Leeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Kissing (MI) by Ondablv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
IMG_3134 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Hey Taxi by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon de nuit by Arthaud PRIMEVERT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Old town of Rhodes (Rhodes island), Greece*
Rodi Town by Gianluca Isidoro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Burgos, Spain*
2017_05_14-15 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Puerto Madero in B&W by Silver Nicte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Ugly Ride by Juan C. Sánchez Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
253-365 by Daniel Hirsch Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes by FishEye by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Baiyoke by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Primary colors  by JohnNguyen0297 (busy - on/off), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Admiral Yi Sun-Sin - 이순신 by Jessenr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Durban, South Africa*
DSC06569 Bleak morning at the Underwater Club by Jim Dawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
IMG_3663 B&W by ChefeGrande, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopje, Macedonia republic*
1736 by Zlatko Parmakovski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Tram in Wien by ManniderFred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
An Average Day in Bucharest by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
City of Chicago by Sathishkumar Ramasamy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
P7P02_McElwainJ_Landscapes by Julie McElwain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Aspire Park b/w by Mohammed Touheed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Business Bay towers... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eiffel #001 by James Faulkner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
chaleur domestique by Pascal ANDRE, on Flickr


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

New York City


B&W New York by Víctor Quirós Alfaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*somewhere in Croatia*


Nobody cares for insulation material by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*UNknown place*


772 - Free And Easy.... by @[email protected] , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pinerolo - Italy*


magia della neve by Fernanda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


FIRENZE - VIA TORNABUONI B.N. by Marcello Alinari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


PERCORRENDO IL CORTILE DEGLI UFFIZI by Marcello Alinari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


#0 by Brendan Ó Sé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


For the taste of your lips - 2014 by Eric R. PORCHER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


amsterdam by laurent delfraissy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Péniche parisienne by Gaby San Feliu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siemp Reap - Cambodia*


Cambodge - Angkor by Stephan Birlouez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Thaïland 2014 by Stephan Birlouez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston
*

Field of Dreams by Shawn Pierce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium*


'Welcome' by Tim Knifton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Beyond by Mohammad Moniruzzaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


The chained monkey and the free bird by Mohammad Moniruzzaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sundarbans - Bangladesh*


Lost at sea by Mohammad Moniruzzaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


The Hub of Hockey by Shawn Pierce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Fontana di Trevi... by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


carnaval de venecia - 14 - by Hector Conde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by julien liger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Narayanganj, Bangladesh*


The Spellbinder [..Narayanganj, Bangladesh..] by Mohammad Moniruzzaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vattern lake - Sweden*


View over lake Vättern from Brahehus by Andreas Swensson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Het Witte Huis by Akbar Sim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


A la nuit tombante by telomi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birkenhead - UK*


A Shining Example by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Shard (2010) by The Winchester, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


birds @ pier 5 & 4 by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barga - Italy*


Holy Monochrome by Franco Beccari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Catalonia - Spain*


/ \ [Explored] by Ramón Menéndez Covelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dot Dash by colin campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


Very Superstitious by moe chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


The ups and downs by Grooover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burlage - Germany*


Pier 17 by Pavel Tobolka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Pigeons by Sonia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vernon - France*


Pano vieux Moulin 1 NKSEp K4TX LM by Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aachen, Germany*
Domschatzkammer & Aachener Dom by JS-On-Location, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
READING - Rome ( Explored) by Ageeth van Geest, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piran, Slovenia*
Piran, Slovenia. by Wojtek Mszyca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lionsgate by SYNAPSTIC photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
The Sun Voyager by Matthew Bickham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Connector by postboxes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Przeskok street by Nikita Perederii, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC9729 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*

HEIDELBERG by Adem Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paterson, New Jersey*

Above the Great Falls by Doug Ensel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

a question of couples by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Dark nap by Stéphane MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Phone Home by Dave Turner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Todmorden Village, Toronto, Ontario*

Leave the driving to us by Gary Baker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Paris, Panthéon, point de vue. by gregory lejeune, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle, England*

The Girl In The Window by John Baker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Out of the Subway by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brittany, France*

PLOUFFFFFF....... by Marie-Laure Larère, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*

_MG_3818 by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vitorchiano, Lazio, Italy*

Sulla roccia by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*

II/O/Π (b/w) (explored) by Jan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Feijenoord district, Rotterdam, South Holland*

Architecture generations by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Saler - Spain*


VOGAR / BOGAR by BESSCOS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


LA PLATJA DEL MAR DEL NORD / LA PLAYA DEL MAR DEL NORTE by BESSCOS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


She´s leaving home. by Miguel Vazquez Lorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galera - Spain*


por tierras de Galera by José María Abarca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Casual Carpool, Plate 2 by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


La acampada de sol de noche-Madrid by Miguel Angel Galindo Cárdenas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


cs2 by maximiliano velazquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Saudi Arabia *


Razorback Dune by Donald E. Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reims*


Voûte by Françoise [email protected] / OFF -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Life is a slow and serene River by heinrich_511 on/off, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Dark Highway by DILLEmma Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh *


Beautiful Bangladesh by Ata Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo - Italy*


Santa Maria Maggiore by Cavafis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Munshiganj, Bangladesh | 2014 by Md. Moazzem Mostakim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Machi Pichu - Peru*


Perú - Cuzco by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuzco - Peru*


Perú - Cuzco by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Iglesia de Nuestra Señora en frente del Týn by Alvaro Blanes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city*


st peter's basilica ceiling and dome by Lorenzo Montezemolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Upton Blues Festival 2016 by Dave Callaghan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


EYE Film Institute in Amsterdam by Pavel Tobolka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Medusa by Angela Maiuri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


cityscape by Sylva K. Ficová, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tambillo - Ecuador*


Tren Ecuador by Eduardo Riera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Egypt*


Pillars of a Temple by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Egypt*


The Great Temple of Abu Simbel (For Him) by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Over 100 years of Ford Automobiles by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singleton - Australia*


I Am Woman by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Pull by chrisfriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marion - US*


Norfolk Southern 885 in Marion, Ohio by Brandon Townley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


At Peace by Luke M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Queensferry - UK*


Firth of Forth (UK) by Francisco Martínez-Calvo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beirut*


Corniche, Beirut by alixpix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calgary - Canada*


Dramatic Calgary 2 by Buhler's World, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


Pioneer Square Station by Michael Elford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam
*

Speed of Life by Rene de Bruijn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Ói, já é vem... by Gustavo Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada - Spain*


Alviverde by Gustavo Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


HEADING NORTH by KENNETH BARKER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


velocità 2 by Guido Montalbano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Diversión perdida by Diego Pereda Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra - India*


INDIA3004/ by a Psychiatrist's view, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Santa Maria in Aracoeli by Girolamo Costanzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Cathedral of Saint John the Divine by elpolodiablo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas
*

Red Lights, Vegas by Edward Balch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Notre Dame, Montreal(+1 in comment) by elpolodiablo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kampung - Malaysia*


Kampung Bliss by The Dutch Crow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Under the bridge by elpolodiablo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garda lake - Italy*


Lazise del Garda by Chiara Capellini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viana do Castelo - Portugal*


The Sanctuary of Santa Luzia @ Viana de Castelo by Accountant from Cleveland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Job, simple and complex. by Supriyo Bag, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Delhi*


Head in the Clouds by Kapil S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Bordeaux Miroir d'eau by Christophe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


glowing station by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*



Buddhas on display @ Buddha Tooth Relic Temple by Sunny Merindo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia-1 by Alessandro Cirella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


"If this world is never how you wanted it .... If you want to shout, do not stop ... !!! " by elisabetta stocchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow*


Solo by Murray McMillan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saumur - France*


Saumur am Abend by Franz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Notre dame by Romuald EFFRAY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Solo.. by r.Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Solo by Pichu Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


2017-09-12 Исландия Foma 100 in DDX 1-4 6min002-01web by Yuriy Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poppi, Tuscany, Italy*

Poppi: Cittadina stupenda by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, Alsace, France*

2017-07-17 DGS P1050453-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Martel, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

Le Truffadou by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dublin, Ireland*

Dublin Street by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Northern Vietnam*

Hao Lu-Ninh Binh by Qibili, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hanoi, Viet Nam*

European-styled Building by Qibili, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manhattan*

Manhattan by Michał Banach, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Marco, Venecia*

Venice by Michał Banach, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castel Sant'Angelo*

Castel Sant'Angelo by Michał Banach, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York*

Flatiron Building by Michał Banach, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Two People*

Two People by Holm Jellinek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Après la pluie*

Après la pluie by al253, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tallin city*

Tallin city by Iñigo Escalante, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Silence and time*

Silenzo e tempo/Silence and time by xose carlos mosquera, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Borth, Pais de Gales, Reino Unido*

My dog Chip by Welsh photographs, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Westminster Rush Hour*

Westminster Rush Hour III by efil', en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Meet Alvis*

Meet Alvis by efil', en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Orangery*

The Orangery by efil', en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Holland Park in autumn*_

Holland Park in autumn by efil', en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beached*

Beached by efil', en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cityscape*

Cityscape III by efil', en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris 19 eme Quai de la Loire*

Paris 19 eme Quai de la Loire by François PENILLEAULT, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Black & White Passion*

Sin título by Pasa Anta, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*At home by night !*

At home by night ! by Bertrand DOREL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mimetisme*

Mimetisme by Bertrand DOREL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A Lac de Bled Slovénie.*

L'inconnue du lac ! by Bertrand DOREL, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calcata, Lazio, Italia*

C'è una Maschera by stefanonikon1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Light church*

Light by stefanonikon1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lungo Tevere*

In compagnia di un libro by stefanonikon1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isola Tiberina*

Isola Tiberina by stefanonikon1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflection*

Reflection by stefanonikon1, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antwerp Railway Station*

Antwerp Railway Station by The Dutch Crow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chinese Temple, Kuching, Sarawak*

Chinese Temple in B&W, Kuching, Sarawak by The Dutch Crow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guardians*

Guardians by The Dutch Crow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Elevating to Freedom*

Elevating to Freedom by The Dutch Crow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*KL B&W Sunrise*

KL B&W Sunrise by The Dutch Crow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lest We Forget...*

Lest We Forget... by The Dutch Crow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bugis Schooners at Sunda Kelapa*

Bugis Schooners at Sunda Kelapa by The Dutch Crow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Church of Saint Anthony of Padua Prague*

Church of Saint Anthony of Padua Prague - Samyang 8mm f2,8 UMC FISH EYE II by Petr Wagner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Japanese beauty *

Japanese beauty - Helios 44-2 2/58 by Petr Wagner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stalin Monument in Prague*

Stalin Monument in Prague - Canon FD 400mm f4,5 S.S.C. (explored) by Petr Wagner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*No bus will stop here*

No bus will stop here by johnprodi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manchester-by-the-sea, MA*

Wanderers.. by Rabican7, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*432 Park Avenue,New York City*

432 Park Avenue by Christian Sancassiani, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Winnipeg - Canada*


Side Car with Attitude by Ken Yuel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soest - Netherlands*


Slow travel by Howard White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geneva*


Geneva Water Fountain by sbmeaper1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam,Venice Of The North by Howard White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Matanzas - Cuba*


Bacunayagua Bridge -Explore- by Warrior Prince, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soest - Netherlands*


Exercise by Howard White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey*


Palace by Julia Marie Rønneberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


The dark side of the Bean by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Monica - US*


Odd Bird Out Selective by Andrew Bish Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Llandudno pier - UK*


Llandudno pier in black and white by Alan Batham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norfolk - UK*


Imperial eagle by Alan Batham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alappuzha - India*


beach life by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


Seebühne, Bregenzer Festspiele by Herbert Plagge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden - Germany
*

Semperoper, Dresden by Herbert Plagge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


heroes by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zagreb*


a study in fog by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


(k)night ride by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Big Red Ball, Norwich by Jason Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


El Tormaay by mai maig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


the city by the bay by Cherrys Picks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


De pesca by Pato sin charco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence
*

Image1-zzz by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


3:00 pm by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sintra - Portugal*


Pena Park Monopteros by Neta Bartal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


It was sunny on the other side? by anthemrdr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville*


Cathedral of Seville (Hasselblad 503, Kodak Tri-X 400) by alejandro lifschitz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Las Vegas Boulevard at Night by Paul Kane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vintage Archi by Archikos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Questa nostra Terra by Giuseppe Cocchieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luzern - Switzerland*


DSC_07930193 by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durham - UK*


Side by Kloeffon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Angoli di Torino: Ponte Rossini by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, Alsace, France*

25042016 - Au long de l'Ill -P1020355-Modif.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monchaux-Sur-Ecaillon, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*

Secteur 20 : Maing - Monchaux sur Ecaillon by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norrkoping, Ostergotland, Sweden*

To the End by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Vavin by Ross, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moor cows...*

100x/39 - Moor cows... by Ben Edge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salamanca, Spain*

catedral y puente romano salamanca Black & White by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Regen, Germany*

Fischauktionshalle - Sturmflut by StoneAgeKid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moszna, Poland*

Zamek Moszna by Waldek Polska, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nymegen, Guelders, Netherlands*

The Barge by Rob van der Griend, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Am Homburg, Saarbruecken, Saarland*

Ludwig's chruch by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santuario Madonna Dei Miracoli, Abruzzi, Italy*

La Madonna Dei Miracoli by Scrufftie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cappadocia, Turkey*

Cappadocia by joao barros, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arthur's Seat, Edinburgh, Scotland*

Cloud Watching by Feldore McHugh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Ambroix, Gard, France*

IMG_5764 by serge cotta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Turballe, Pays de la Loire, France*

La Turballe - Port de Pêches by Didier Ensarguex, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leeuwarden, Frise, Netherlands*

Fries Museum 3 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Korenlei, Ghent, Belgium*

Korenlei by Samuel Alfonso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venedig - Gondoliere by Andreas Schild, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Toronto, Canada*

Flatiron Building by Exposphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore's port, Singapore*
Singapore Port by Rafi22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Marc Ballesteros at San Francisco , Photos by Marc Ballesteros , San Francisco , San Francisco City , City of San Francisco , San Francisco California , Marc Ballesteros at San Francisco , Marc Ballesteros in San Francisco City by Marc Ballesteros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sâo Paulo, Brazil*
BB Orange by BIG BERRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Park Inn by Evgeny Islamov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm2-001 by Adam Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio by Carlos Enciso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by Erika Magnano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin black and white by Dj osamh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luberon - France*


l'église d'Oppède le Vieux (Lubéron) by arnaud valentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Irun - Spain*


Viejos hornos by Jon Villafranca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huehuetenango - Gutemala*


El Viejo Hospital / The Old Hospital by Edgar López, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


I Amsterdam by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - Spain*


Salamanca by S. Robles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ardenne - France*


Halte Royal d'Ardenne by Martino ~ NL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maintenay - France*


Moulin de Maintenay by Romain Delcroix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algorta - Spain*


Puerto Viejo de Algorta, y el cielo se rompió en pedazos by Carlos Olmedillas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Nervión by Herminio Alcaraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


fumaça by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


pista de pouso de OVNI by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


OY by 亨利, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Pateo do Collegio by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Phantastische Nacht ,Φανταστικη Νυχτα by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Murcia - Spain*


puente viejo by Carpd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest Tram #41 by Marko Natri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metz - France*


Chiesa Protestante di Metz by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria - Spain*


Cuestión de comodidad (explored) by sergio nevado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Costa Rica*


PC090606 by khalilc2010, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salvador - Brazil*


Pelourinho - Salvador - Bahia by Tiago Caldas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baiona - Spain*


tarde de temporal en el viejo faro by Rafa Lorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nismes - Belgium*


A River Runs Through It by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riyadh - Saudi Arabia*


Riyadh Towers by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ciudad Rodrigo - Spain*


La garita del puente by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Viejo teleferico by Leandro Pastene, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iguazu falls - Brazil*


Brazil - Foz de Iguaçu by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


rigidly intent attitude by R*Wozniak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


fiat 500c by Giuseppe Cer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Modica - Italy*


MODICA by Francesco Ferla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Urban Roots to Home by Tarek Anam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Salbeko zubia, Guggenheim Bilbao Museoa, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country) 2016.05.10 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Urbancontrast by gabriella napolitano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skadarsko lake - Montenegro*


montenegro 24 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest Tram #2 by Marko Natri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panama city*


Casco Viejo + skyline2009 by NicolleCotesChong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_9124 by Rob Luzecky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Evora Se E Sao Pedro, Evora, Portugal*

Sé de Évora. Catedral. by Vera Villadóniga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Komiža, island of Vis, Croatia*

Dinghies by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh - Scotland*

Sobrevolando by Monica Girotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cambridgeshire, England*

Working till dawn by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm scenery by Jan Löf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Disney Concert Hall at night by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Prada Casadet by Antoni Vallejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Profound by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Centre Pompidou (2017) by k0sm0s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Looking north to UCL by Michael Townsend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Ponte dei Sospiri by Alex Popoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location (Gozo), Malta*
Il-Qolla l-Bajda by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
I.N.F.I.N.I.T.E. by Иico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Cloudy City by Rezaul Haque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
|| skyline.sin || by _Jimmy_B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Passeio de bike em Brasilia 2 by Julio Cesar Demarchi Junior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC8182 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
silent partner by Guillaume Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Winter night Street-view old town Stockholm by manfred nikolai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Metropolis Hotel Madrid by Nomad Soldier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Tram Down the Canal by Michael McCormack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
DSCF4948 by chrisforman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio 2016 by Rodrigo Soldon 2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Downtown Athens by Chris Christodoulou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Checker A-11 - New York City Taxi Cab by patuffel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Friday night in the City.... by P Sterling Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
St Mark's Square, Venice by Tom Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Perspectives by Antongiulio Pisani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sunday Wandering by Kevin Dress, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
... last reflexion ... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
L1140981_bw2 by Nigel Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Juan, Argentina*


Agua Negra by Marcos Agüero, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


La negra. by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Frida by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Venezia by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France*


París by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Elx by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Santa Pola Art by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gauteng, South Africa*


soccer city by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Benidorm by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Isla de Benidorm by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Isla de Benidorm by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Geneva, Switzerland*


Vistas de Ginebra con Francia al fondo. by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Geneva, Switzerland*


Lago Lemán. Ginebra. Suiza. by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Tormenta Elx. 13/03/17 by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cusco, Peru*


Andes Peruanos. by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cusco, Peru*


Caminando por Machu Picchu by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Frida by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New York, USA*


Luna Ravalera en Manhattan by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cusco, Peru*


Machu Picchu. Perú. by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cusco, Peru*


Terrazas de Moray. Valle Sagrado. Perú. by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madre de Dios, Peru*


Navegando el Río Madre de Dios. Amazonas. perú. by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cusco, Peru*


Perú by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Castellers d'Altafulla. by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Valencia, Spain*


Lighthouse. by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Fès-Boulemane, Morocco*


Fez. Marruecos. by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Y al despertar. Barcelona. by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Barcelona de madrugada. by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Walking around the streets of Brighton. UK. by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Fès-Boulemane, Morocco*


Fez. Marruecos by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Fès-Boulemane, Morocco*


Marruecos by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Fès-Boulemane, Morocco*


Marruecos by Benya Acame, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
28022017-_DSF3892.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xanthi bazaar, Greece*
Παζάρι Ξάνθης..Xanthi's bazaar by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina's lake, Greece*
boats at Ioannina's island by XKokmotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Marseille - Vieux Port by Ynosang photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
-T i m e J o u r n e y- by Marco Struebig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Untitled by kurisuhoyin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colombo, Sri Lanca*
Colombo skyline (I) by fazlul ismath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Plaza de España by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Kowloon Hong Kong by Joe Beck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
look up by Matteo Prezioso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, France*
A Night in Nice by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150605_219D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Batumi, Georgia*
The best way to pay for a lovely moment is to enjoy it by Abdallah Al Banawi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Flame Towers,Baku by Nini Kachakhidze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
City Scene by Jack Sann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Old meets new, meets old by Mark Stephenson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Geneve, Switzerland*
914 simplement by Ol.v!er [H2vPk], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Twinkle by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
cloudy in philadelphia by Katie Zhao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha cityscape,Black'n'white by Fatimah Ashraf Khan, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Before opening*

20170813 Before opening by soyokaze ojisan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Loire 2017*

Sin título by Jacques Isner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in place*

1030 by S. Catalàn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kitai-Gorod, Moscú, Moscow Federal City*

Kremlin by Ramon C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Notre-Dame by Night*

Notre-Dame by Night b/w by Ramon C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ciutat Vella, Barcelona, Cataluña*

Barcelona by Ramon C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Caught in the spray at Great Yarmouth, Norfolk*

Cool Dude 1 by Tony Sutton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Market day in Boston, Lincolnshire*

Just Shopping by Tony Sutton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Budapest 2017*

Váci utca, Budapest 2017 by Mihaly Ivany, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Maastricht*

after feeding . . . by Dieter Lanou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York in winter*

Snow on the Trees by Meleager, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*P51 Mustang - Etta Jeanne*

P51 Mustang - Etta Jeanne by Kevin Jeffery, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London statues*

London statues by Linus Leijon photograpy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Blackpool, Inglaterra, Reino Unido*

Respect by Jason Connolly, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Istanbul, Turkey*

Eminönü Ferry by Abdulaziz Ceylan, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Monochromatic life is good. #cityscape #city #building #buildings #skyscraper #skyscrapers #singapore #asia #skyline #bw #mono #travel #tourist #travelphotography #photography #photooftheday #downtown #blackandwhite #pictures #picture #wonders #bustling by Wilson Jan Sasam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati City Manila by Nazrul Aizat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSC_0108-5 by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160401_0346 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Awash by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Okains bay, New Zealand*
Old timer, Okains Bay by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Birmigham, U.K.*
Bridge by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Albi, France*
St Cecile's Cathedral by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
Via Roma by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Sheikh Zayed Mosque جامع الشيخ زايد الكبير by Vaibhav HAria , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Islamabad, Pakistan*
Faisal Mosque Courtyard by Mansoor Bashir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Recife, Brazil*
Praia de Boa Viagem (Recife-PE) by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergen, Norway*
Staircase to heaven by Haraldinhio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Maastoren 2 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Wilsons Lookout in all it's purple glory!!!! by Lisa Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne, Australia by Toby Forage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
bip by Sebastián Minay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver | Black & White by Double Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Flying Over Seattle by Thomas Ueda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Welcome to Miami by Dani El H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
The Last Stand by Uporni tuljan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_150 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Photographer by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
White tower by Stergios Rοssι, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Black and white view of Kuala Lumpur by Ian Adderley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Chong Nonsi by William Bolton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Jakarta, Indonesia by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London red, black & white by Pedro Otones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Street notes: Red Square by Non Null, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Northern Medina street photography (V) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo Museum of Art by Uiran Sousa Filho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
Paradis Tower, Liège - HDR by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Napoli, Italy*
The direction of Piazza Dante by Davide Squillace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Lausanne by night by Gustave Deghilage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Riyadh Towers by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
15 by Andrew Steel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Florida with Córdoba by Paulo Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Ontario by Athena Gala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Caminando en el parque simon Bolivar, Bogota. Colombia / Walking in the Simon Bolivar, Bogota Park. Colombia by juan D Bastidas Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
San Juan, Puerto Rico by Dale Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago skyline by Tony Edmonds, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
P7P02_McElwainJ_Landscapes by Julie McElwain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Urban Empire by Jovanie Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Inception... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Tango by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
172637 by eric cabrimol, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Komiža, island of Vis, Croatia*

Krovovi by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh - Scotland*

Explanada del Castillo de Edimburgo by Monica Girotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heritage Park, Calgary, Alberta, Canada*

locamotive by Dillan K, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Versailles, France*

small rooms by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Mikado by Stéphane MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Harbourfront, Toronto, Ontario*

Ferry service suspended by Gary Baker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Levoca, Presovsky, Slovakia*

Trails of our ancestors by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venezia by Tommy Qvarnstrom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Italy*

aquahonda by fe2cruz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wilhaggin, Sacramento, California*

monday traffic by Robert Couse-Baker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Glacier Bay, Alaska*

Alpine Cathedral by Chris Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brugnello, Emilia Romagna, Italy*

SS 45: our Route 66 by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Dubrovnik - Festung by Andreas Schild, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oslo, Norway*

Opera - Oslo by Wilfried Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ouchy, Switzerland*

Au pays des aveugles les borgnes sont rois... by Sabine Barras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venezia by Kai-Uwe Klauß, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waterloo, London, England*

Steel and stone by Keith Bowden, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Noorder IJland, Rotterdam, South Holland*

Kop van Zuid 2 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brenta Dolomites, Trentino, Italy*

Dark sunset | Brenta Dolomites by Alberto Bregani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Matera, Basilicata, Italy*

Matera - i Sassi raccontano... #13 by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


A solas con Calatrava - Palacio de Congresos de Oviedo by Pedro Ferrer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

{27/52} by kaeley hammond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Saler - Spain*


ENCALLAMENT / ENCALLAMIENTO by BESSCOS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


A cierta edad... by Bárbara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Banff National Park - Canada
*

Vanishing Point by Darren Umbsaar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US
*

Suspension Interrupted. by apieceofglass (liamphilley.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sausalito - US*


point bonita lighthouse by Robert Milton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Making A Point In Politics by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


man muss sich nicht verblüffen lassen... by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


centered deep down by Kim Landgraf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Point Reyes - US*


Shoreline by Davor Desancic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Le Champion by Adrien S-F, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hurracane point - US*


Hurricane Point 2013 by Denis Lincoln, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Closing in by Stephane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite - US*


Taft Point Looking To El Capitan, Yosemite NP by Matthew Youngberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Long Island Sign @ Gantry Plaza State Park, Long Island City, Hunters Point, Queens, NYC by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neist Point - UK*


Neist Point - Explored by Soul Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Plaza de Santo Domingo by Luis Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
IMG_7209 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
DSC02809 by 樂樂KAi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

- edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Designated Waiting Area by Frank Lemire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Newcastle, U.K.*
IMG_5248 by Tom Hibberd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Freiburg, Germany*
Freiburg Minster Square by der LichtKlicker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Granada, Spain*
Granada : La Alhambra by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Loro Parque, Tenerife*

Lioness by Hector Corpus, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Seventh & Figueroa by Roy Mukogawa, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Katwijk, The Netherlands*

Beach art by Rob Plasschaert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bad weather is coming*

Bad weather is coming by Rob Plasschaert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honfleur, Normandy, France*

Carrousel **Explored** by Rob Plasschaert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Colleville-sur-Mer, Normandy,France*

Sacrifice by Rob Plasschaert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spaarndam, The Netherlands*

Citroën by Rob Plasschaert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kritsa, Crete, Greece*

Street by Rob Plasschaert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Lamp and the Balconies*

The Lamp and the Balconies by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*IJmuiden, The Netherlands*

Haven IJmuiden by Rob Plasschaert, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Class MG Police car. Wirral bus and tram show 2017.*

_DSC6608a by alfplant2009, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
Fountain of Wealth at Suntec City, Singapore by Phương Nguyễn, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Streetscape, Ann Arbor*

Streetscape, Ann Arbor by Dennis Sparks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Theatre black and white*

Sin título by Ilya Motkin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Genève*

Running girls by Caroline Quesnel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Place du Corbeau*

Place du Corbeau by Caroline Quesnel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*VIETNAM LR around Cho Dong Xuan in Hanoi*

VIETNAM LR around Cho Dong Xuan in Hanoi-1.jpg by geigerwe, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Palace by Dan Vel, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*VIETNAM*

VIETNAM LR around Cho Dong Xuan in Hanoi-6.jpg by geigerwe, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*... just enjoy more fashion*

... just enjoy more fashion by heinzkren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Altstadt, Dresde, Sajonia*

Pferdekutscher in Dresden by heinzkren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chrash*

Chrash by heinzkren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Liesing, Viena*

"Der Zug fährt ein" by heinzkren, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow. South cargo port, wharf by Non Null, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New flag*

New flag by heinzkren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monumental Break*

Monumental Break by heinzkren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*VIP Limousine Vienna*

VIP Limousine Vienna by heinzkren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wieden, Viena*

Flohmarkt by heinzkren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Albertina Kunstmuseum Vienna*

long shadows by heinzkren, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Reflejos de la Torre Mayor by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm 2016 by Andrea Ullius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
A WALK FOR CASTELLANA-B&N by MyWorldVision-CarlosInfanteLuna-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cordes-sur-Ciel, France*
Cordes sur Ciel by Florent Péraudeau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu (Waikiki), Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
DSC08420 by Caleb Storms, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Komiža, island of Vis, Croatia*

Krovovi by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh - Scotland*

Se disparan los cañones by Monica Girotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kelowna, Canada*

Mission Hill Winery West Kelowna BC by Dillan K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Hungarian Night by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

at some point on a line by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Toujours fier by Stéphane MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Green minutes BW by Adrienn723, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cambridgeshire, England*

Old church by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Statue by Tommy Qvarnstrom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seventh Street Historic District, Riverside, California*

Tio's Tacos by fe2cruz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mariemont, Sacramento, California*

minty fresh flavor by Robert Couse-Baker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skagway, Alaska*

Shadowland by Chris Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Livorno, Italy*

_DSC3304 by jmbaud74, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toscolano-Maderno, Lombardy, Italy*

Lavori in corso sul lungolago by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oslo, Norway*

Opera - Oslo by Wilfried Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Réunion, island and region of France in the Indian Ocean*

Une force tranquille... by Sabine Barras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice by Kai-Uwe Klauß, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Veit, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*

Sextener dolomiten by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zagabria - Italy*


Zagabria mercato by Roberto Carrer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meiras - Spain
*

Mar de fondo [Explore] by Ramón Espelt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


brumas y nieblas by fernando marcilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Rio Tigre B Niebla central B&W (1 de 1) by Rodolfo Marchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fizebad. 120 years old Farm by Miguel Barreiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Brumas de futuro (Future mists) by Guillermo Labarga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Palmas - Spain*


Las Palmas de Gran Canaria by PLACIDO ARBELO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Humo extratemprano by Ferran Villalba Bergado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Bologna e bruma by Tu prova ad avere un mondo nel cuore..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honolulu*


Waikiki Umbrellas by RW, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan
*

Milano cortile Brera by francesco De Franco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaanstad, North Holland, Netherlands*

Zaanse Schaans by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, Alsace, France*

25042016 - Au long de l'Ill -P1020318-Modif.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brive-la-Gaillarde, Limousin, France*

Fulgence Ouedraogo by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norrkoping, Ostergotland, Sweden*

What's around the Corner? by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helmingham Hall, Suffolk, England*

Approach by Lee Acaster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

vistas Barcelona desde la Sagrada Familia by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*

Gardens By The Bay East by wilkinsong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitley Bay, England*

Summer Evening in Whitley Bay by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Nikoleifleet by StoneAgeKid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm2-044 by Adam Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Y llegó la noche... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
The grand Oslo Hotel by Julien Flawinne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
T o r o n t o - C a n a d a by jucahelu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
#riotdejaneiro @alessandrofalco for @eddieadamsworkshop . The Christ the Redeemer overlooking the city of Rio de Janeiro, the night before the historical defeat of brazilian Seleção. #eddieadamsworkshop #photography #photojournalism #photooftheday by Alessandro Falco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
DSCN3775 by darthxbox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by fabio tolotta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Covent Garden, London, England by Claudio_R_1973, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Rialto by Günter Leitenbauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Boat by Court Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
A Bicyclette ! by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai, photo taken with LG G6 by KaeriRin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## GeorgeS1 (Sep 7, 2017)

christos-greece said:


> *Oslo, Norway*
> The grand Oslo Hotel by Julien Flawinne, on Flickr


This is one of the best photos that I have ever seen! :|


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Havana, Cuba*


Amanecer en Habana II by Aram Ponce Franco, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


White Place-Abiquiu, New Mexico (B&W) by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colorado, USA*


Georgetown Lake-Georgetown, Colorado by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Cohen Stadium-El Paso, Texas by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colorado, USA*


Garden of the Gods-Colorado Springs by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colorado, USA*


Silverton, Colorado-Mild To Wild Jeep Tour by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Franklin Mountains State Park by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Colorado, USA*


Durango & Silverton Steam Locomotive by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


Desert Exploration by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Austin, Texas by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Mission San Jose by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


El Paso, Texas by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


Exploring New Mexico by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Austin, Texas by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


New Mexico Exploration by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Krause Springs by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


San Diego, California by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*California, USA*


San Diego, California by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Exploring El Paso by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


El Paso, Texas-Pano by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Exploring El Paso by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


Desert Exploration by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


New Mexico Exploration by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


Exploring New Mexico by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


Exploring New Mexico by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Texas Panhandle by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Garzweiler surface mine, Germany*

Tagebaugigant by Ace Wolter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Komiža, island of Vis, Croatia*

Komiža by Zoran M., on Flickr
Komiža, island of Vis, Croatia


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

IMG_0267 by Monica Girotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Poland*

boules cheater by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Duxford Airport, England, United Kingdom*

Grounded by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bobbio, Emilia Romagna, Italy*

Vista del ponte da Sud by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oslo, Norway*

Vigeland Park - Oslo by Wilfried Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lofoten, Norway*

Lofoten 24 by Kai-Uwe Klauß, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Delft, South Holland, Netherlands*

Exact software company Delft.4 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Balaruc, France*

50 shades by Stéphane MARTINEZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Bastide, Bordeaux, Aquitaine*

le Pont de Pierre et la Garonne ... by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Royal Borough of Windsor and Maidenhead, England, United Kingdom*

Marlow Bridge by Scrufftie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Am Homburg, Saarbruecken, Saarland*

Theater of Saarbrücken by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schiermonnikoog, Frise, Netherlands*

Lighthouse by Rob van der Griend, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kraków, Poland*

Piknik Lotniczy , Kraków Czyżyny 2017 by Waldek Polska, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Asmali Mescit, Istanbul, Turkey*

cat on the table / trying to focus by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ringsend, Dublin, Ireland*

Harp Bridge by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Elphi by StoneAgeKid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bern, Switzerland*

We by Rien van Voorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Merlion in Singapore. Black and white. by Davin Edridge, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Noites em Lisboa by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok at Night by Nicco Quito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moskva City. Moscow by Marco Markovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
A tragic day in the city. México City Downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
P1020034 by Josefine Nylander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Plaza del Sol by Miguel Angel Prieto Ciudad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Timeless City by Can TUNÇERLER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Anzac Bridge and Citylights by Pradeep Pandiyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio 2016 by Rodrigo Soldon 2, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Exploring El Paso by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Exploring El Paso by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Exploring El Paso by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
DSCF0709 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Texas Panhandle by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Amarillo, Texas by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


El Paso Exploration by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Texas Panhandle by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Texas Panhandle by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Texas Panhandle by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Exploring El Paso-May 2016 by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


El Paso, Texas by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris... by Gian Luigi Fadda, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Dog Day Afternoon by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


San Jacinto Plaza by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Better by Gert Vanhaecht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
St. Mark's Square by Martin Havens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Having a lovely time by Stephen Dowle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Pizze by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


San Elizario-Mission Trail by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sharja by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


Socorro Mission by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beynac, France*
Chateau de Beynac ( view from the cliff ) - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brasserie ....*

Brasserie .... by Chris Jadoul, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St Martha's Hill Church*

St Martha's Hill Church by Lee Sullivan, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Parlamento... by Efren Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pont Neddfechan, Pais de Gales, Reino Unido*

Sgwd Ddwli Isaf (lower) B&W by Clive Griffiths, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Worcester Cathedral with extra Gothic.*

Worcester Cathedral with extra Gothic. by Clive Griffiths, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Old or new? Train coming, Paddington Tube Station*

Old or new? Train coming, Paddington Tube Station by Clive Griffiths, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pimlico, Londres, Inglaterra*

85 Albert Embankment by Clive Griffiths, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pink Pagoda*

Pink Pagoda by JJ Lad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* Duisburg.*

pinwheel by Aron Janzen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Isola del Liri*

Isola del Liri by Uffa Giainuso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Washington, DC, US*

Little park by Guowei_Liang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Millersdale Station Derbyhire*

Millersdale Station Derbyhire by Michael Perry, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Flag red*

alc grad 002 by oneintrinsic.com, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia San Francisco, Castro, Chiloé.*

Parte trasera de la Iglesia San Francisco, Castro, Chiloé. by Bola Ocho, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Faceless fisherwoman*

Faceless fisherwoman by gabrielfiuza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shibuya, Tokyo, Japan*

Shibuya Crossing (B&W) by Laura Barrio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castello D'Empuries, Cataluña, España*

Església by Laura Barrio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castello D'Empuries, Cataluña*

Castelló d'Empúries B&W by Laura Barrio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Retake on kiwi shepherds*

Retake on kiwi shepherds by gabrielfiuza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Try imagining the colors*

Try imagining the colors by gabrielfiuza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stone Jungle*

Stone Jungle by gabrielfiuza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Time bridge*

Time bridge by gabrielfiuza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Not just a surfers paradise*

Not just a surfers paradise by gabrielfiuza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A pixel in Milford Sounds*

A pixel in Milford Sounds by gabrielfiuza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Touch of sweetness in Sintra*

Touch of sweetness in Sintra by gabrielfiuza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gray Seine*

Gray Seine by gabrielfiuza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Daily life*

gaze on it by eses moto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Father and son*

Father and son by Jun Realce, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beautiful B&W*

Sin título by Abelardo Vázquez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Defense, Paris...*

Enterprise! by Andra Panduru, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Light my way ...*

Light my way ... by Andra Panduru, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corvin Castle*

Corvin Castle by Andra Panduru, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inside Pantheon Paris*

they said it's called Pincushion distortion - love it  by Andra Panduru, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spaceship calling Earth!*

Spaceship calling Earth! by Andra Panduru, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Ville-Lumière*

La Ville-Lumière by Andra Panduru, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shadows of the past ....*

Shadows of the past .... by Andra Panduru, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Subway Study *

Subway Study 009 by Tony Kushner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*She Parts the Waves*

She Parts the Waves by Tony Kushner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Palais des Papes, Avignon*

Palais des Papes, Avignon by Werner Ustorf, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dortmund Hörde*

Die Stadt 138 by S W, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


El Paso Church by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Ciudad Juarez beyond the mountains by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Westenhellweg*

Die Stadt 010 by S W, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Gelderland, Netherlands*


Holland by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kitai-Gorod, Moscú, Moscow Federal City*

#1 by Tatiana Malevich, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Behind the shop-window*

Behind the shop-window by Tatiana Malevich, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Novorosíisk, Krai de Krasnodar, Rusia*

At a port by Tatiana Malevich, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hradčany, Praga*

The city inside the city by Tatiana Malevich, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Across the bridge*

Across the bridge by Tatiana Malevich, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*North Holland, Netherlands*


Amsterdam by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Suburbia Borderline*

Suburbia Borderline/Periferie terre di Confine by daniele Pedrelli, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Europe - Image Tours 2014 by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Little girl*

little girl by Fürst, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bavaria, Germany*


Germany Castle by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jackdaw*

Jackdaw by Fürst, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bavaria, Germany*


Munich, Germany by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amsterdam*

Amsterdam by Fürst, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bavaria, Germany*


Rothenburg, Germany by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bavaria, Germany*


Munich, Germany by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Venice Rialto Bridge by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Venice by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Venice, Italy by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Venice, Italy by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Lake Garda, Italy by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*


Lucerne, Switzerland by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Uri, Switzerland*


Seelisberg, Switzerland by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Uri, Switzerland*


Switzerland by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Europe 2014 by Barbara McCourt, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Movement by Elle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


fancy turn by Marthinus Duckitt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


village celebration by Darko Ivancevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sharjah - UAE*


Moments in Motion by Waheed Akhtar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


rickety path by Vaughan Laws, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow
*

0A77m2_DSC2522 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


C2 . stadelhofen zurich by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Spirit of Ecstasy [Explored] by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Raglan welcome by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brecon Beacons - UK*


Pentwyn Reservoir - Frozen by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sheffield - UK*


12:45 (Explored) by Paul Newcombe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow
*

0A77m2__DSC1115 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


0A77m2_DSC2538 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montezuma hills, CA - US*


Montezuma Hills (b&w) by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Gotham reboot by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sindhu - India*


sunset at Sindhu Ghat by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Java - Indonesia*


The Mist Fills by BoXed_FisH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Movimiento by Dagoberto Venegas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorbea - Spain*


Egiriñao (Gorbea) by Jabi Artaraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Movimiento by Bruno López Tena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf - Germany*


probably the best place in town by Christian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


The storm come in Buenos Aires.Photo made with mobile - foto hecha con el móvil by Gus Mercerat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairngorm - UK*


Me, t'dogs and the Dee by john malley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Nuts by Feathering the Nest, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coruña - Spain*


Triste recuerdo by Alberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Keystone, SD - US*


USA - South Dakota - Mount Rushmore national monument by Asier Villafranca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salvador - Brazil*


para lembrar Santo Antônio - to remember St. Anthony by Fred Matos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Posti_magici by Danilo Mazzanti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L'imperturbabile_avanzare by Danilo Mazzanti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Magico Altopiano by silvano fabris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow
*

Untitled by cherco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


TOLEDO MÁGICO by Glow_*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Selfies. by Almen Villar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agabat - Egypt*


Valle de Agabat by Fénix.707, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valladolid - Spain*


Exposición Iconos del cine. Fotografías de Sam Lévin (02) by Fénix.707, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puebla - Mexico*


Run! by Arissa Huerta Collado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Tear Gas - Lacrimogeni by Vi*TeK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Iceberg = Torpedo, for this photo's sake. by Jennifer Greenland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


© Ragnar Axelsson by leica_camera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sharing is caring. by jonathan vdk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in North Dakota - US*


Falkirk, ND by Steven Welch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Duo by Jean R., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Komiža, island of Vis, Croatia*

78 KŽ by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*

der lange Weg .... by Ace Wolter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carlton, Melbourne, Victoria*

#SOOC :: Sidney Myer Asia Centre by martyr_67, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
M E R L I O N by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

Porto reflected in Rio Douro by Nuno Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh - Scotland*

The Castle by Monica Girotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Abandoned London by Martin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boston, Massachusetts*

Difference in Time by Mark Miller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bobbio, Emilia Romagna, Italy*

Il ponte Vecchio e l'abitato by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Dubrovnik - Festung by Andreas Schild, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oslo, Norway*

Vigeland Park - Oslo by Wilfried Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice by Kai-Uwe Klauß, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco, CA. 8.4.17 by Dallis Willard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cabo San Lucas, Baja California Sur, Mexico*

Arco by Carlos Enciso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Roma n°12 - la fontana e ... il fotografo by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*cruise*

Das Restaurant am Ende des Universums by Martin Harwardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mosteiro, Portugal*

Mosteiro da Serra do Pilar by Nuno Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
#edissa #nevskayamilonga #sanktpeterburg #prischepov #dnl #danafrigoli by Alexander Prischepov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mellieha, Malta*
Mellieha, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSC_7886 by philippe kling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Black & White by Rezaul Haque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Duo by Dzung Viet Le, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


DUO by jose, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alkmaar - Netherlands*


Loud and Proud by Allard Schager, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corbett national park - India*


Duo by Prashant Adkoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


今天等我來 by moon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Duo by Fréd.C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


icons by Thomas Farina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Stairway to Heaven by Michael Elford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Catalonia - Spain*


Delta de l'Ebre by Pilar Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Lipstick by Michael Elford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey - US*


Bixby Bridge by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Toronto Union Station 3:23PM by Brian Carson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Utah - US*


Washer Woman Arch, Monster Tower and Airport Tower, Island in the Sky, Canyonlands National Park, Utah, USA by Ilya Genkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Eiffel Tower B&W - Paris, France by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Versailles - France*


DSC_4077v4bw by iCon Photography & Design, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Icons by Wolfgang Bißlich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fingal's cave - UK*


Staffa and Fingal's Cave by Graeme Pow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veracruz - Mexico*


Puerto de Veracruz (2) by Ismael Gómez González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Looe - UK*


Clifftop Houses at Looe in Black & White by Kath Brewer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sicily - Italy*


Small Ancient World .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Vancouver City View by W6Westcroft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Izamal - Mexico*


Convento de Izamal by Ismael Gómez González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


Lonely Day by Ismael Gómez González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Waste Land !!! by imagejoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland*


Central Hotel by william digman symington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Winnipeg - Canada*


Matlock by / shadows and light, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Richmond, CA - US*


Wasting Time by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


Waste for dummies by Raffaele Esposito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US
*

Spiral Strands by Ian Chamberlain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


F-U-T-U-R-E W-O-R-L-D by RAMstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calne - UK*


.....Ear to the ground..... by Philip Male, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Up and under by Philip Male, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Temple Door by Pol Tadifa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Il giovane favoloso by Giancarlo Fadda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Shanghai at night [Explore #1 - 02/18/13] by Douglas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jeju city - South Korea*


Romantic nights by Douglas, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Siem Reap Traffic*

P1110708 by Yani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Giac Lam Pagoda, Ho Chi Minh City*

P1010385 by Yani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lady Buddha and tourists*

P1030847 by Yani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monkey Mountain Sculptures*

P1030855 by Yani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cleaning*

P1090238 by Yani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mattress Delivery*

P1060430 by Yani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pagoda, seafront Danang*

P1040118 by Yani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Winkley St*

Winkley St by Ian Roberts, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Perusa, Umbria, Italia*

Perugia by qoanis.27, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bruxelles Central*

Bruxelles Central by qoanis.27, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brujas, Flandes Occidental, Bélgica*

Un gran traffico by qoanis.27, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Davanti a Rembrandt*

Davanti a Rembrandt by qoanis.27, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amsterdam, Holanda Septentrional, Países Bajos*

Stedelijk by qoanis.27, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amsterdam, Holanda*

Contrasti by qoanis.27, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venecia, Veneto, Italia*

In un angolo della piazza by qoanis.27, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venecia*

Finalmente (quasi) libera... by qoanis.27, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trieste, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italia*

Miramare by qoanis.27, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Houses of parliament*

Houses of parliament by wayne wayne, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Checkered Life*

Checkered Life by Sean Batten, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carry Me Home*

Carry Me Home by Sean Batten, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

AMSTEL TIGER by StoneAgeKid, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newbury, England, United Kingdom*

Castle by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Bridge , Budapest by Waldek Polska, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Neustadt, Hamburg, Germany*

chasing the reality / connect the dots fill the frames by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pyrmonterhoefe, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Waterfall under the bridge by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Middle Claydon, England, United Kingdom*

Claydon House #2 by Scrufftie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oslo, Norway*

Oslo, Astrup Fearnley Museum of Modern Art by Kai-Uwe Klauß, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Colorno, Emilia Romagna, Italy*

La facciata nord by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Islamabad, Pakistan*
Bara Dari, F9 Park, Islamabad by Hamza Qayyum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Itsy Bitsy Spider by TK White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
DSCN4321 by Jin Kemoole, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Man reading newspaper in Belgrade, Serbia by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
IMG_3663 B&W by ChefeGrande, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lleida, Spain*
Train station Lleida Pirineus by Ennio Fratini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
afternoon by I m Peace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Life on the Urban Island by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
tranviaBW by gnlinares25, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brindisi, Italy*
Auguri tesoro mio... by Daniela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Night city light trials by Nicholas Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
The goal of life... Survive? by Yahir Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
men at work by Emmanuel Fromm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane CBD by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Cityscape by tomwoodsphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Correos de Chile - Santiago by Cristian Villazón Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco from pier 14 by Aaron Sesker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saskatoon, Canada*
DS1_2003-BW by Dan Sigouin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Hers happiest day by Fjodor M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 336 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon - C12 by Mr Iattoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santorini island, Greece*
4248_20151003_NIKON D750 by Adrian R. Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopje, Macedonia republic*
Untitled by Barbora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Marrakesh Morocco by nickphelps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
Lady in red by Leaning Ladder Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
beyrouth oct.2015 by philippe martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Ayalon Highway and HaShalom Station, Tel Aviv by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
sit and go by Coobik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
September2015-9572 by Jasmine Tigner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Buenos Aires - Argentina by Daniel Nebreda Lucea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Classic Buick by Alexander Cortes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
From among them by Mark Grant-Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Darwin, Australia*
Darwin night centre by Louise Law, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Vilnius by Renatas Repčinskas Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Genova, Italy*
XX Settembre - Genoa by Andrea Rizzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
IMG_8809 by Chris Hebert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
Ferhadija, Sarajevo by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Maastoren 2 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Skyline by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Man with skateboard by simon.benoist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Chile | Santiago | Street by Medigore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Daniel DL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Osaka by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, France*
Day 23 --- "London "Picardy" Calling" by Lévis Wagnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Waiting by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, France*
Coiffard - Nantes by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Beyond Blue by guidingriver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Buoy by Paul Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb. Croatia*
black red white by Zagrebist ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street photography,Istanbul,Turkey. by Mohamed Abdelrazek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Manège, Place Jutard, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Somewhere in Minnesota - US*_


North Americans by Dean Sauvola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colmar - France
*

COLMAR, marché de noël by fulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Georgia Strait by Sun Metron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


モナムール東京 023 by Olivier Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


東京 13 by Olivier Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo
*

3563 - Edited by Olivier Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


PB084700 by Dan Vel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vikos Gorge - Greece*


_9098947 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


BW594-1981 Nr40_21 by sixty_d, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kaohsiung - Taiwan
*

Overlooking Kaohsiung3 by Yui Shang Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


St Paul’s Cathedral 07:06:31 2/2/09 by Itai Machipisa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Approaching storm by THE OLD BRIT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin
*

San Carlo's square Torino by Chiara Capellini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amalfi coast - Italy*


Là dove il mare luccica by robertina double_p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


9823 by Ben Abel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gordon Reef - Egypt*


The Wreck of Lovilla (or Lullia) sits above Gordon Reef by Sharon Emma Goldring, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambridge - UK*


Cheap Thrills - 2 for a pound by Grooover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincoln - UK*


Lincoln-The-Strait-Streetlit-Winter-2010-0066M by ExpoLight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Penola Strait - Antarctic*


Booth Island & Penola Strait, Antarctica by X. Tan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


R0021878 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


IMG_0855 by L-W, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Altstadt - Germany*


Stralsund 15 by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Madrid. Bailando en la Plaza de las Cortes. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trento - Italy
*

Trento - Trient | Oktober 2013 - 14 by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*UNknown place*


_MG_1125_tonemapped_STRAIT by kevin forrister, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_9838cropbw 2 by kevin forrister, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fiemme Valley - Italy*


Fiemme Valley Railway - Rail Trail | Fleimstalbahn - Bahntrassenradweg | Pinzon by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Penola Strait - Antarctic *


Penola Strait, Antarctica by X. Tan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gomera - Spain*


Road to Valley.Gomera by Ciro Méndez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Menai Strait - UK*


20120206_171232_HDR03 by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York - Brooklyn Bridge 14 by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cook Strait - New Zealand*


Sunset over the Cook Strait B&W by Kelly Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

Big bisou. Paris, sept 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Opening kickoff by David Sebben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hannover - Germany*


Balloon diver by Leonegraph, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Via G.di Barolo con fetta di Polenta by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, Alsace, France*

25042016 - Au long de l'Ill -P1020316-Eglise St Paul-Modif.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Linas, Ile-de-France, France*

Lurquin et Coudert Type 614 240cc 1904 by dprezat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trosa, Sodermanland, Sweden*

A Cloudy Day in Trosa, Sweden by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain*

palacio Chávarri, Bilbao by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Entrance to Souk Al-Tamer (Dates Souk)*

Entrance to Souk Al-Tamer (Dates Souk) by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Business Class Lounge - DXB Terminal 3*

B&W Spirit by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*View of the Mosque and Kuwait City "Liberation Tower"*

Mosque by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kuwait National Assembly and Downtown*

Kuwait National Assembly and Downtown in B&W by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Outdoor cafe at the University of South Carolina*

Row Of Patio Umbrellas by that_damn_duck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lauwersoog*

Lauwersoog by Schnarp, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Biking through Taipei*

Biking through Taipei by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taipei City - Taiwan*

Taipei MRT by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tentacle Stairs at Bonaventure Plaza*

Tentacle Stairs at Bonaventure Plaza by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Farine Five Roses on Lachine Canal*

Farine Five Roses on Lachine Canal by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Art Of Sydney*

The Art Of Sydney by Rosie English, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Countryside*

Countryside by Giuseppe Cocchieri, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Georgetown University*

Georgetown University by Brendan Ross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Winter in Frederick, Maryland.*

Frederick MD Market Street by Brendan Ross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leesburg, Virginia*

Leesburg, Virginia by Brendan Ross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reston Town Center Park*

Reston Town Center Park August 2014 by Brendan Ross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The statue is of Robert E. Simon, the initial designer of Reston, Virginia.*

Art Imitating Life Imitating Art by Brendan Ross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake Anne Historic District, Reston, Virginia.*

Lake Anne by Brendan Ross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Washington National Cathedral, Washington, DC.*

Slant by Brendan Ross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reston, Virginia.*

One of Those Conversations by Brendan Ross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chesapeake & Ohio Canal, Washington, DC.*

Canal Boats by Brendan Ross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frankfurt airport*

Frankfurt airport by Hege, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Train Station in Drammen*

train station in black and white by Hege, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Library in Oslo*

UiO library by Hege, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piazza Maggiore,Bologna*

Bologna (22848) by Danilo Antonini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Curtis Wharf Rusty and Crusty*

PA080015.bwsm by Dana, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Port of Montevideo*

CruceroNB-1717 by Coco Loko, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lake County Ranch Rodeo*

Lake County Ranch Rodeo by 1DunPhoto:, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parroquia Sagrado Corazón de Jesús*

Parroquia Sagrado Corazón de Jesús by Oxkar G, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sr. Fernando - Serpente Panama*

Sr. Fernando - Serpente Panama by Gustavo Ulloa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santiago de Chile*

Letrero by Oxkar G, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fisherman Checking His fishnet*

Fisherman Checking His fishnet by Aniruddha Guha, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Warrior*

Warrior by Aniruddha Guha, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Break Gondoliers in Venice*

Break by Mari Art, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Snack time*

Snack time by Mari Art, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street People Shot as You see*

Scène de manège_01 by D[m]c, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wrong Direction*

282/365 Wrong Direction by denise ferley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hold On Tiger*

6/365 Hold On Tiger by denise ferley, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Metextases*

Metextases by Olivier Moges, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in Rusia*

L by Val K, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


De-Lightful by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Santa Maria in Aracoeli by Girolamo Costanzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Galeries Lafayette by Girolamo Costanzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit*


Detroit by Christian VanAntwerpen, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Torre Horadada (Alicante, Spain)*

Sin título by Pablo Germade, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Meðalfell by Þórdís Bjornsdottir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


searching the sands by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


To Train Is To Dream by Luke M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saskatchewan - Canada*


Prairie Storm I by Ian McGregor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Other Souls by DanielKoehlerPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Simple Pleasure In The City by dattenphotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pauillac - France*


Airbus 04 - by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Providence - US*


A BEAR by Sheba53, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Greifswald | Am Ryck by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Schools by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sardinia - Italy*


Get Ready To Sail by Cornelli2010, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Jolla, CA - US*


SCRIPPS PIER BLACK AND WHITE by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Philippines
*

Under the waterfall by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Sunday Shadow by Gomen S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atherton Tablelands - Australia*


Atherton Tablelands by Laurie Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Leap of Faith by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida - US*


Florida Keys Study 3 by Sandra Canning, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


132 / 365 by Luis Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto - Japan*


Higashiyama by Andrew Allan Japan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


All Times Square All the Time [Explored] by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sitges beach - UK*


Sitges Beach by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Caution, Lazy People Approaching by Darren Cowley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Walpurgiskirche - Germany*


Walpurgiskirche by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naperville - US*


Approaching Naperville by John Crisanti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fujiyoshida - Japan*


Upward the path goes... by Nathan Ceulemans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fullerton - US*


Trespassers Watching an Eastbound by Ken Szok, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


All Change by efil', on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


Beating a hasty retreat by efil', on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal
*

Rio Douro, Porto by Martin Chapman Fromm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


This photo is 90% about love by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Bangkok by night by Romain Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alberta - Canada*


Not Morant's Curve (Black & White) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


I Want to fly by Glint Art, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Montenegro *


montenegro by Ela Dzimitko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medina del Campo - Spain*


Entre la muralla B&N by joselu86, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Long Night at Luna Park by Jose Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
taller than the other by Demir Ozyurt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Building by Rodrigo Malutta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City by Jörg Schubert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
untitled-389 by Joseph Parks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Eye by NessSlipknot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Stray by Court Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Quatre amies by F719D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sheikh Zayed Road, Dubai, United Arab Emirates by Harish Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milano by Jabato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunbathing Lioness by Karl Grimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Macedonia - Greece*


Flying to Pieria mt by Theodorus Yerarides (very busy. Sorry !), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panteleimon - Greece*


Παλιός Παντελεήμονας - Panteleimon, the older village by Theodorus Yerarides (very busy. Sorry !), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manarola - Italy*


manarola_040415 by Jia Ying Goh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


missing by pierre boidin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luberon*


l'église d'Oppède le Vieux (Lubéron) by arnaud valentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cervera - Italy*


Cervera by giuseppe dibenedetto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vernazza - Italy
*

Soleils sur la plage by Matthieu Richard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem - Netherlands*


Gesloten / closed by Rob Plasschaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


non disturbare...please!! by Giancarlo D'Arrigo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sukarrieta - Spain*


horse by Giancarlo D'Arrigo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grassington - UK*


Boston ivy in Grassington by Sandor Benko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


ENGAGEMENT RINGS_31801 by Munroe Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Noratlas by dnobiliasaphus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


natural history museum whale Skeleton by RenaldasUK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi*


Sheikh Zayed Mosque - inside by Andy Kobel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong Convention to the left by Ken Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Witch by Thomas Duerr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baguio - Philippines*


Red Bridge by Ken Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Missed! by wee3beasties, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Riding into swarm of bee´s by Капитан Америка, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Firenze by Lumiere.ch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


devoutness by vasili f, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Union Station by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


The Two Towers by Ken Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nancy - France*


Bien alignées - Place Stanislas - Nancy by Eric Voisard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto - Japan*


IMG_6361 by Ermanno Rubino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tissington*


From the trail by Ted Dale, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


@Ginza, Tokyo by masahiko kuroki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa
*

National Gallery of Canada by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agadir - Morocco*


Spices - Agadir Souk by Matthieu Richard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Pan AM Games Closing Ceremony Fireworks by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Church in the Highlands by tezzerh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


160623-114400-DMC-GX1 by Tom Simonsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petra - Jordan
*

Le taxi attend les touristes by Philippe BAUVILLAIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


The Forum by Albyn Davis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy*


stripes by Albyn Davis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Giuliano a mare - Italy*


people move by Paolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ischia - Italy*


Aragona's Castle by Paolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Orange is the color of business by Eric van Wijk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore skyline in platinum black. This is straight black and white off the Camera sent to the phone. #fujixt2 #samyang12mm #photosofyu #visitsingapore #nightphotography #cityscapes #skyline #singapore #marinabaysands #reflections #fujifilm #fuj by Ryan Raymond Yu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Downtown San Francisco, CA by July Tramp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
The Colors of the Big City by BrunoSeara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Quiet May by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Old Town Stockholm, Sweden by Michael Wifall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Candid moment after work . 16 de Septiembre, México City Downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto at Night by Exposphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
031017-1643 by steinschlag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
GEDC0053 by MAHM, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boston - Beacon Hill *

Boston - Beacon Hill 01 by Norbert Renner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York - Brooklyn Bridge*

New York - Brooklyn Bridge 15 by Norbert Renner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York - Brooklyn Bridge*

New York - Brooklyn Bridge 13 by Norbert Renner, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
La Rambla by Alf Melin, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Busking on an Autumn afternoon*

Busking on an Autumn afternoon by John Geoffrey Walker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Island of Usedom*

Island of Usedom | Ahlbeck 05 by Norbert Renner, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan 2016-1-2 by Kev Warrilow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre-Dame de Paris by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manhattan*

Manhattan by Gerard Mahieu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Another part of New York - Brooklyn docks*

Another part of New York - Brooklyn docks by Stefan Blomberg Photography, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
St Paul's Cathedral, London, UK by Amber Morris, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Times Square by Night*

Times Square by Night by Stefan Blomberg Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New houses at the river*

New houses at the river by Stefan Blomberg Photography, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spring light*

Spring light by Stefan Blomberg Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fisheye light & reflections*

Fisheye light & reflections by Stefan Blomberg Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Architecture in B&W*

DSC06526-1 by grahamxh, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Cityscape, Valletta, Malta by Leslie Vella, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wuppertal Street and Rail*

Wuppertal Street and Rail by Thorsten M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dinan Bretagne France*

Dinan by Thorsten M, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The Lone Figures by A. David Holloway, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Trouville France*

Storefront by Thorsten M, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Water & Light show 4 by Malcolm Arouza, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Windows*

Windows by Thorsten M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sankt Pauli, Hamburgo*

At the Dancing Towers by Thorsten M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Classics BSA and BMW*

Classics by Thorsten M, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Masticari, Egeo, Grecia*

B&W Life.. by george papapostolou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Symi island*

Symi island by george papapostolou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in Greece*

_MG_9863_Dbw by Vasilis Kouvalis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Propylaea*

The Propylaea by Rob Shenk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venezia*

Venezia 5_Venezia_20170801_1808 by Emili Marimon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bionic dog*

Bionic dog by Gabi Breitenbach, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Walsrode railway station*

Walsrode railway station by Hans GP Panke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Friends,Esmeralda Street,Valparaiso*

Amigas / Friends by Natan Salinas R., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Catania*

Urban slice by Antonio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Courtyard at the MOMA*

Courtyard at the MOMA by John Robinson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dark city*

dark city by frax[be], en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hand Twins*

Hand Twins by Ren, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saint-Antoine Ouest Montreal*

Saint-Antoine Ouest Montreal by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Police*

‘Twa bob....’ by Tom McPherson, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
2017.09.27. Budapest by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street in B&W*

© Street Foto Nino Fiore by Nino Fiore, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portugal - Porto*

Portugal - Porto by Nailton Barbosa, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Düsseldorf*

theater [email protected]önigsalle, Düsseldorf by Amselchen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mikołów*

Mikołów by Konrad Woś, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Great boat*

Sin título by SG, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Iglesia de San Polo, Venecia*

© Street Foto Nino Fiore Venezia by Nino Fiore, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Walking for freedom*

Walking for freedom by Isidro Jabato, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Howth, Dublín, Irlanda*

el dic de recer by Isidro Jabato, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris By Bike*

PBB by Isidro Jabato, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dvortsoviy bridge (Saint Petersburg), Russia*
Dvortsoviy Most opening (1) by Pasquale Paolo Cardo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Saying goodbyes*

Saying goodbyes by Dave Knight, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kasim Gürani, Estambul*

The long and winding road by QoQ photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lady in white*

Lady in white @ Essaouira.ma by QoQ photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The bookworm*

The bookworm by QoQ photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Poetry in motion*

Poetry in motion by QoQ photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The ghost ship*

The ghost ship by QoQ photography, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rapallo, Italy*
La panoramica by Maurizio Longinotti, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fisherman's hands - Istanbul, Galata*

Fisherman's hands - Istanbul, Galata by QoQ photography, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Koblenz, Germany*
Up by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avignon, France*
Avignon les remparts. by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antinori Winery B&W*

Antinori Winery B&W by PapaPiper, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shirakawa-mura, Japan*
Ancient by Bryan Leung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kempten, Germany*
Stadtmauer mit Zentralhaus- Das unbekannte Kempten by Sebastian Schuon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Senhor da Pedra, Portugal*
B&W0076 by PIXFINEART.COM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Crowd by Cristiano Resta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chancy (Geneva), Switzerland*
A corner in Chancy Switzerland by Mike Dow Photography, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*On the roof...Roma Italia*

On the roof by Leguman vs the Blender, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, France*
Bordeaux. Les quais de la Garonne. by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
St. Boltoph Building / Open House London 2016 by Tong Long, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Skate Attitude*

Skate Attitude by dav csl, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lost empire*

Lost empire by Peter de Haan, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Puebla, Mexico*
Open Gates (Cholula, Puebla, Mexico. Gustavo Thomas © 2017) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Illuminati by Valentin HAMMOUDI, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mall of Berlin*

Mall of Berlin - I by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Das städtchen by Valentin HAMMOUDI, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zeichen, Sajonia*

Bastei V by Ines van Megen-Thijssen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stephansdom, Viena*

Mithras by Vidak Orlovic, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Berliner Hafenszene*

Berliner Hafenszene by Manfred Kerschke, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Night view of Burj Al Arab*

Night view of Burj Al Arab in B&W, Dubai, UAE by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Al Kout Mall, Fahaheel City, Kuwait*

Al Kout Mall View in B&W by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dining with artistic touches*

Dining with artistic touches by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall*

The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Friday, Lunchtime*

Friday, Lunchtime by Darryl Walker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paine Art Center & Gardens*

Paine Art Center & Gardens by Steven Bauer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Empingham Rutland*

Empingham Rutland by Graham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Scranton Lace*

Scranton Lace by Ted Van Pelt, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Taking a breather*

Taking a breather by Graham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crowland Abbey*

crowland abbey by Graham, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Livorno, Italy*

Passeggiata alla Terrazza by Alessio Biasci, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ohio, United States*

Under the Bridge by Brandon Townley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poznan, Poland*

Old Market 40.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boston*

The "X" by Vernnamm ., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ypres, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

Menin Gate Memorial to the Missing by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sibiu, Sibiu, Romania*

Sibiu by nihilsineDeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville - Spain*

Sevilla - España by Monica Girotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bagolino, Lombardy, Italy*

Stesso posto 365 giorni dopo... by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nohn, Saarland, Germany*

Saarschleife by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zurich, Switzerland*

Limmatschwimmen II by Mind & Brain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Airy hill - UK*


On standby by Glenn Shepherd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sion - Switzerland*


Sa majesté by Lumiere.ch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giza - Egypt*


walter_rothwell_photography_8238 by Walter Rothwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincolnshire - UK*


St Mary's, Marshchapel by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Duke of Cleveland by SteveJ442, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thessaloniki - Greece*


Untitled by Anastasia Tsiflikou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Globe, Bow Street by Lee Nichols, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giza - Egypt
*

walter_rothwell_photography_8912 by Walter Rothwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hyderabad - India*


[Explored 05-09-2011 #13]charminar~still standing tall by swarat_ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portsmouth - UK*


The Clock Tower by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giza - Egypt*


walter_rothwell_photography_913 by Walter Rothwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duisburg - Germany*


Cowper stoves - steelworks (Duisburg-Meiderich, Germany) by Jens Flachmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Helicopter Nikon D500 by john spreadbury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris by Julianoz Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York
*

Time Warner Center by Luis Alejandro Aramburu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salisbury - UK*


Victoria Tower by DigitalClickr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


trees by Julien Ducenne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palavas les Flot - France*


Palavas les Flots, passage du canal en télésiège... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolouse - France*


Église Notre-Dame-des-Sablons d'Aigues-Mortes by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


22870 by Ben Abel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gare, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


Old town house by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Crickham, England, United Kingdom*

Windmill of our Mind by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*

Fisherman and Photographer by wilkinsong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

hospital Sant Pau, Barcelona B&W by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rangarvallasysla, Iceland*

Seljalandsfoss in the Tones of Grey by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, Alsace, France*

25042016 - STRASBOURG -P1020358-Modif.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vanchiglia, Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Lungo il Po by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palma de Mallorca, Spain*

interior catedral Palma de Mallorca by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kissonerga, Paphos District, Cyprus*

Wreck >_____ by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gare, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*

La grande écluse by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

IMG_4124 by Monica Girotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pian di Falzarego, Veneto, Italy*

Monte Averau - 2649 m by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Just a Sunday afternoon in Paris by nihilsineDeo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Avignon, France*

27092016 - Avignon -_1030869-Modif.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Parlamentsgebäude Budapest by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
Piazza San Carlo Torino by Alessandro Mosca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Switzerland*
foggy winter morning by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Haarlem, Holland*
Heineken by Harro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Oberbaumbrücke by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
A Street Has Life by Christian Zoleta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Salses, France*
Place d'armes du château de Salses by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj al Arab, Study II, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont de l'Archevêché by Robert Picher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Atelier - Passage Lhomme by Robert Picher, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piazza Vecchia, Bergamo*

Dark room sundial by Guido Colombini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street Photography*

Adunata deli Alpini by Guido Colombini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Urban Jungles*

Sin título by Hervé Richaud, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Workers*

london oct_12_2 by Paul Haffenden, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brighton*

Brighton by andrey nepomnyaschev, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Odesa*

Odesa,July'17 by Volodymyr Voznyi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lost*

Lost by Henrik Johansson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Juggling*

Juggling by ivan dessi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris, France*

one moves by Gerhard Körsgen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pre-sales cleaning of onion*

-c20170825_810_5193 by Erik Christensen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mannheim Street*

Mannheim Street Frau 276 b&w by Rainer Neumann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The sun shines on the righteous.*

The sun shines on the righteous. by Barry Lowman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The perfect Citron*

DSC09740 by ori levi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Backpackers*

Backpackers by Henrik Johansson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stadsholmen, Estocolmo*

Gamla stan by Henrik Johansson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*On The Beach In Nice*

On The Beach In Nice by Bud Ellison, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milán, Lombardia, Italia*

In front by Henrik Johansson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mubarakiyah Souk and Safat Square *

People in Motion @ Mubarakiyah Souk and Safat Square (B&W) by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Avenues Mall, Kuwait*

View of The Souk in B&W - The Avenues Mall by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shot of Interchange 1, Dubai*

B&W Shot of Interchange 1, Dubai by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aviñón, Provenza-Alpes-Costa Azul, Francia*

Rues d'Avignon 6 by Philippe BUNIVA, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Studious Chapel*

Studious Chapel [IV] by Olivier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sydney Opera House *

Sydney Opera House 1995 by Malcolm Reynolds, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street Photography!*

_DEG4839 by Stefano Montigiani, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Bon Appetit*_

Bon Appetit.jpg by Michał Kondrat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sydney*

"Hydration @ 42°" by Yuri Prado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Memorial for the Australian Aborigines that fought in WWII*

"Fallen" by Yuri Prado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"Strength & Steel"*

"Strength & Steel" by Yuri Prado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Surf sculpture, quintessential part of Oz culture*

"Touch The Sun" by Yuri Prado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Australian Powerhouse Museum*

...still standing 98 years later... by Yuri Prado, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Schweinfurt*

Brügglesjam 2017 Schweinfurt by Siegfried Schmid, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corfu*

Corfu by botondfoldesi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in France*

DSCF1227_nb1 by al253, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lovely City !*

DSC03494a by al253, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Strand, View from Above*

NYC | The Strand, View from Above by MR Photog, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Terrace Drive in Central Park, New York City*

NYC | The Accordionist by MR Photog, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* The Lake, Central Park*

NYC | The Lake, Central Park by MR Photog, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cows*

Cows by Mathias Skog, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tourist in Paris*

Tourist in Paris by feleco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Airplane*

img418-1-Resizer-1100Q100 by Dariusz Sipika, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florenville, Luxemburgo, Bélgica
*

Orval, 2017 by Pierre-Olivier Staes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mt. Fuji*

3450mの宿 by fukuken, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Riga*

myndighetsbyggnad, Riga by Mårten Larsson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*On The Moscow River*

On The Moscow River by Andrew Barkhatov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The crossing, Oxford*

The crossing, Oxford by johndouglassgoring2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shot at Singapore Changi Airport*

Smartphones, the impatient look and the Cafe... by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Urban City Art*

Urban City Art by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Sparkling Lights of Dubai Marina Skyline*

The Sparkling Lights of Dubai Marina Skyline in B&W by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ibn Battouta Gate*

Ibn Battouta Gate - 02 by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dubai Creek Corniche, Dubai, UAE*

An afternoon walk... by EHA73, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Antwerpen*

Sin título by Sean Declerck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quiet afternoon*

Quiet afternoon by Elesban Landero, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fülek, Slovakia*

Sin título by László Horváth, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tokaj*

Tokaj by László Horváth, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Estany del Juclar, Andorra*
Estany del Juclar , Andorra by Martín Silva Cosentino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio 2016 by Rodrigo Soldon 2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Twinkle by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Raccourci by fabien dubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Gherkin, Cheesegrater & London Skyline. by Amber Morris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venedig 2017 (12 von 43) by Thomas Madreiter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina, Malta*
Entrance to the Silent City. by Giuseppe Pipia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand Place Brussels by Jens Juchem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Magic! by Ahmad_dubai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu skyline, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki by Randall Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Yunyu Lu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


A dangerous walk by Peter Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Dandehead by Finder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


HNY 2014 welcome to the Vortex by jnhPhoto, (over 4M views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amarapura - Myanmar*


Take off by Fedor Vilner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Streetphotography Monochrome Blackandwhite Taking Photos by arkaprabha dey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint John, Canada*
Following the Night Lights by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Fancy Posing on Parliament Hill by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Summer Rain / Belgrade in Black&White by Davide Cassarino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Minneapolis, U.S.A.*
***** & Liquor. We're Good. by Ron Wortz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Brunkebergstunneln (Brunkeberg Tunnel) by Dale Michelsohn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Bubbles by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agra, India*
Framed | Agra Fort,India by Vijayaraj PS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houston, U.S.A.*
Gap by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rabat, Morocco*
Il n'y a plus rien à pêcher by Pasquale Paolo Cardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana, Cuba by Mason Shefa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Pirulito da Praça 7 - Belo Horizonte by Antonio Thomás Koenigkam Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yangon, Myanmar*
IMG_0161 by Khantz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dortmund, Germany*
Dortmund, Germany by boti_marton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcellona by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Panorama Rotterdam by bram kool, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Old Government House Brisbane by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
5389_20170610_NIKON D750 by Adrian R. Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Catedral de Santiago por sector de Calle compañía 2017. by Bola Ocho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver | Black & White by Double Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Izmir, Turkey*
Red in B&W by Alper Sekerler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nagoya, Japan*
Across Nagoya by Jon-Fū, the写真machine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Historic Streetcar # 1815 San Francisco by Charles Ragucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Merchant Navy Memorial, Bristol, UK by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Blinded by the light by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai-32-Edit.jpg by Todd Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Alone in the urban trafic. by Samuel Hervy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Skyline by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - La Samaritaine by redheadzr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fossano, Piedmont, Italy*

Fossano by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strasbourg, Alsace, France*

25042016 - -P1020334-Modif.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dublin, Ireland*

Light on Trinity College by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Amsterdam, canali e biciclette... by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain*

lineas y curvas - guggenheim B&W by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitby, England, United Kingdom*

Whitby Pier by wilkinsong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montserrat, Spain*

monserrat B&W by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paphos, Paphos District, Cyprus*

Fortress by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mullerthal, Grevenmacher, Luxembourg*

Icy waterfall by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

IMG_0957 by Monica Girotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

assassin by matthias haemmerly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gare, Strasbourg, Alsace, Spain*

Catedral de Estrasburgo by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belfont Hallen, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen*


De la Faille Castle by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Navarre, Spain*

Desde arriba by Monica Girotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Flebour, Diekirch, Luxembourg*

Castle ruins of Bourscheid by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porset, Wales, United Kingdom*

Caerphilly Castle by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spain*

Camino de altura by JulioSabinaGolf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Villa de Álvarez, Colima, Mexico*

Círculos by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yorkshire Dales, England*

Yorkshire Barn by Dan Ward, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

IMG_0180 by Monica Girotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luxembourg City, Luxemburg, Luxembourg*

Mudam Museum by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Bay, England, United Kingdom*

West Bay by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England, United Kingdom*

Pallet City by wilkinsong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vigo, Spain*

puerto by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bourg-en-Bresse, Rhone-Alpes, France*

18072016- Monastère de Brou -P1030137-Modif.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Amsterdam, canali e biciclette... by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Novalja - Island Pag, Croatia*

Novalja_Island Pag by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Luce Divina - Divine Light by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mountain Waterfall by Paal Lunde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Confusion by Achim Thomae, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Antonio Borzillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The old shop by pat Yenem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amiens - France*


20170426-_DSF1700.jpg by darius parvaneh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


DSC_0205 by gianluca simonella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Alert together by Tony Grice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amiens - France*


20170426-_DSF1651.jpg by darius parvaneh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


confusion by noe correia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Confusión de luces / Lights confusion by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia*


Acueducto_noche by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Katerbosch - Netherlands*


Zicht op Cuijk (2) by Geert Theunissen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istria*


Confusion by AdjaFong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US
*

smoke and confusion by Jim Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Banco Sabadell by Fernando Garcia Esteban, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ukraine
*

Fog by Kostia Semytskyi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besir - Indonesia*


Indonesia - Raja Ampat: My home on Manyaifun (Day 2 of 14) by Peter van der Giessen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Esfahan - Iran*


Rays of light... by Peter van der Giessen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besir - Indonesia*


Raja Ampat: View from the top of Pulau Mansuar by Peter van der Giessen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Life's a beach. by Kevin Jeffery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat*


Admirer un coucher de soleil à Etretat depuis la chapelle. by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


DAMIAN HIRST . TREASURES OF THE UNBELIEVABLE by LitterART, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona*


Verona II - Italy by Wolfgang Krassnitzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tawny Frogmouth at Serendip Sanctuary by Ramzan Ali, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaoxing - China*


Didang lake Shaoxing china. by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


WORLDS LARGEST MONASTERY LIBRARY IN THE MORNING LIGHT by LitterART, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chase, Alaska - US*


Joining of the Rivers (Black & White) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


МОСКВА . MOSCOW . MOSKVA . GORKY PARK . BURAN SPACE SHUTTLE . Бура́н by LitterART, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Oh Those Dark Eyes by Ash and Debris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ragaz - Switzerland*


House of stairs by Tobias Theiler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lycian tombs - Turkey
*


Lycian Tombs by Richard lewis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


castle guardian by Richard lewis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yunnan - China
*

Mobile Effect - Yunnan Lijiang, China (雲南麗江,中國) by dlau Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

P4230149 by Tom Tu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Ah la vache...! by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


pared by Fernando Garcia Esteban, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Senanques Abbey*


Abbaye de Senanques by arnaud valentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hungary*


View through an ND filter by cSabonc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham - UK*


Exploiting Overexposure by Jason Hood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Highgate Cemetery 72 by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chamorro - Spain*


Camiño a Chamorro (3 de 3) by Fernando Barcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


---- Farewell Jacket ----- by Jaz Meadows Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow*


untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brescia - Italy*


DSC_0240 by Gabriele Gardenal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco*


Shoot the Moonrise [explored] by Sam Post, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


how much is that doggy by Peter Franc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Iron Giant by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avila - Spain*


Avila by José Mario Orellana Agreda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Loneliness in Bologna by Morgan Baudry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amalfi - Italy*


Là dove il mare luccica by robertina double_p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ohrid - Macedonia*


The Spirit never dies by +ThanatoS+ by OliveR ThanatoS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam
*

The good life - Danang by leicaman8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California*


Monochrome pastoral by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


NIKON FG Nikkor 35 105 APX 100 New LC29 by Leinik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota*


Con mi carga voy llueva truene o relampaguee.... Bogotá. by Susana Carrié, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Zona de carga aserradero, B&W by nautilus8052002, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barrancas - Chile*


San Antonio by Lugar Citadino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suffolk - UK*


Aldeburgh Sculpture by Tony Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Halloween: Terminal Transit by SimplSam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice
*

Geraniums by Steve Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


ornate by Steve Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Brazil - Rio de Janeiro by Nailton Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ibiza - Spain*


hace días de esto... by Alfonso Molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Two Rowboats by Chazz5, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Olympic Village, Vancouver BC by Claude Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iowa - US*


The Flying Falcon by David Sebben, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Animal*

Le monstre a faim by Nihat Alacahan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calvert Cliffs*

Calvert Cliffs - 7DWF by artie velez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Who is she waiting for ?*

Who is she waiting for ? by Louis Le Mouel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boating*

Boating by Ben Hell, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rifugio Vallesinella, Trentino Alto Adige - Italy*

Rifugio Vallesinella, Trentino Alto Adige - Italy by Andrea Pavan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Porfolio People*

R0003538 (kopie) by Zdenek Bina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Parc Guell - Barcelona*

Illusionist Colonnade by Valerio Zaccone, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Benidorm, Comunidad Valenciana, España*

Benidorm prom. by CWhatPhotos, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alterlaa Vienna*

Alterlaa by Marcel Häusler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Düsseldorf*

Düsseldorf by Marcel Häusler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Architecture city *

Sin título by Marcel Häusler, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street life in black & white*

DSC_1777 by selin1968, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Curieux*

Curieux by Do Saulnier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Marble gaze*

Marble gaze by tpstearns, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ponts de Paris*

Ponts de Paris by Do Saulnier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sur Les Toits De Paris*

Sur Les Toits De Paris by Jessica Berton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Monte*

Monte by Jessica Berton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Place de la Comédie, Montpellier, France*

Comme Magritte by FREDERIC LEGRAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Vatican*_

Vatican by tpstearns, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fisherman*

Fisherman by Do Saulnier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grabels, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

un commencement by FREDERIC LEGRAS, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Olsztyn*

Olsztyn by Konrad Woś, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mérida- Yucatán*

Ciudad Blanca by MiliGramo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Church,Prince Edward Island*

Church by François, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florence...Piazza del Duomo .*

Florence...Piazza del Duomo . by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ville de Lyon*

DSCF1689affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Place Del Duomo à Florence .*

DSCF9989affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Recreo, Viña Del Mar*

Siluetas En La Ciudad X / Silhouettes In The City X by Natan Salinas R., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris | 2017*

DSCF5742 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chantenay, Nantes, País del Loira*

Pond in structure by Sohmi ︎, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castro Urdiales*

2016_07_20-19 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (Athens), Greece*
Γεωμετρική Ομορφιά | Geometrical Beauty by Dimitris Iatrou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Manfredi Caracausi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cantabria, Spain*

2016_07_20-18 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*

Untitled by hidarinia photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Soi Cowboy. Bangkok 2016 by drburtoni, on Fli


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Untitled by Danil Khromov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, gatufoto by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lisboa 2017*

Lisboa 2017 by Hendrik Lohmann, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
The Broad by Michael Zavala, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Old fisherman with cormorants at dusk.*

Chine - Pêcheur aux cormorans à Xingping au crépuscule. by Gilles Daligand, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nebelhorn, Alps*

tunnel vision . . . by Dieter Lanou, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ocean*

Plus que deux noeuds! by Jean Jacques Debuchy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Girona 2017*

muralla catedral girona by Roberto Gonzalo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ortsteil Mitte, Berlín*

Pergamonmuseum by Ramon C., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Le Bon Marché, Paris, France*

x-stairs by jeff Clouet, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frankfurt*

Uni Frankfurt by Günther Bayerle, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street Paris*

Street crossing by AbdelBokeh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hard Rock Stadium, 347 Don Shula Drive, Miami *

Hard Rock Stadium, 347 Don Shula Drive, Miami Gardens, Florida, USA / Opened: August 16, 1987 / Architects: Populous (then HOK Sport) ; HOK (2016 renovation) by jorge molina, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castro-Urdiales, Cantabria, Spain*

2016_07_20-17 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Spain - Jaen - Sierra de Cazorla - Sendero Cerrada de Utrero*

Spain - Jaen - Sierra de Cazorla - Cerrada de Utrero footpath by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Capital city by Zbigniew Orman, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Irlanda - Cong - Castillo de Ashford*

Ireland - Cong - Ashford Castle by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cummeen, Limerick, Irlanda*

Ireland - Adare - Pub by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fashion*

Ireland - Adare by Marcial Bernabeu, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Yellow Boat by blasfugal Radish, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sena River*

Fin de journée sur les quais de Seine . by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florence*

DSCF8985affinity by Alain Voiron, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Santa Cruz, Sevilla, Andalucía*

Un oficio llamado abuela by ralcains, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Tarde de sol by Franciszek Skoryna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Yellow morning - Stockholm by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

My Vision by Emanuele Zallocco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*County Durham, England, United Kingdom*

Reflections... by Michael Matthison, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toronto, Canada*

Prepare for Landing by Paul Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*United Kingdom*

Mediocris Lacus by Des Daly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ilam, England, United Kingdom*

ilam park gardens - national trust by roy kennie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cardiff Castle*

Cardiff Castle by Toby Stokes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto*

Chained by Dermot Russell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Lisboa  by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

To Climb by niKo SnOOze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oggiaro, Milan, Lombardy, Italy*

unicredit tower in a puddle by Giorgio Gherardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Diario di viaggio - Travel diary by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Veliki Tabor Castle, Croatia*

Castle Veliki Tabor by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Villa de Álvarez, Colima, Mexico*

En construcción by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dampremy, Hainault, Belgium*

2017-05-21+22_4/17 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

_MG_9535-3 by Monica Girotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luxembourg City, Luxemburg, Luxembourg*

Philharmonie by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Passage, England, United Kingdom*

Severn Bridge by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Vigo, Spain*

barco b&w by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
B_9998302.jpg by Keith Levit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sibiu - Romania*


"Composición Lineal" by Alfredo Lázaro Bárcena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Merida - Spain*


"Momentos" by Alfredo Lázaro Bárcena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cusco - Peru*


Inti Raymi 2014, Cusco, Peru by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Maryland - US*


Alien Mind Control Device by A O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


She loves em by Philip Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arion - Belgium*


221/360 - Cruise control by Maurycy Mielniczuk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gloucester - UK*


Glen Roy by Martin Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_7583 by Param Ghattaura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Morra - Italy*


shadow by Matteo Sartori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Shadows.... by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf - Germany*


Shadows by Torsten Reuschling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


SDIM5101_01 by Kazuhito Sakai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Potsdamer Platz Colourkey Panorama by Jean Claude Castor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Toronto by Oleksiy & Tetyana Kovyrin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Manhattan Pier 12 Night by Sébastien Mamy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stenigot - UK*


Abandoned - RAF Stenigot, Lincolnshire. by Darren Flinders, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


How cold before the dog wants home? by colin campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


duetto (hands - 2) by Lorena Gazzotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


)-( Pisces！  by .m.i.s.s.j.o., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake District - UK*


Great Howe Pillar B&W by Dan Thwaites, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


KB726 & PA474 by Mark Holt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool - UK*


Little Girl by Mark Holt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Low tide reflection by Dean Page, on Flickr


----------



## KDFW (Aug 27, 2012)

*SAPPORO, JAPAN
*








The Odori park at Sapporo. by Ted Tsang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Charleroi, Hainault, Belgium*

2017-05-21+22_13/17 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle , England*

GUSTO by Michael Matthison, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Church*

The Last Light by RAMstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*

Black Cab on Westminister Bridge by Paul Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont-Saint-Michel*

Mont-Saint-Michel VI by RAMstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*

Millennium Bridge looking towards St. Pauls Cathedral by Paul Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dublin, Ireland*

Church of the Holy Spirit by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bolsover District, England, United Kingdom*

hardwick hall b-w. by roy kennie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norwich, England*

Elm Hill, Norwich by Toby Stokes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*

gotta go home by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Fontaine*

La Fontaine by niKo SnOOze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*

bikes by Giorgio Gherardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sant'Elena, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Sacro e profano - Sacred and Profane by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Novalja - Island Pag, Croatia*

Novalja - Island Pag by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

_MG_9510-3 by Monica Girotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Keldung, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany*

Castle Eltz by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palma de Mallorca, Spain*

catedral y palacio real, Palma de mallorca by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Royal Artillery + B/W by Lee Nichols, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Plata - Argentina*


Untitled by Nicolas Naso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Inside Out. by Go placidly amidst the noise and haste..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Dewey Square, Boston by Ron Perry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


BERLIN reflection II by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Locomotion by Tristan O'Tierney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mundaka - Spain*


Capsula. Mundaka Festival by Igor Zalbidea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Ground Zero-2.jpg by Michaël SCHRADER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


My city (257) by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Walt Disney*


Walt Disney World - Animal Kingdom by Ben Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Flowers boat by Cristiano Capponi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


Kildevældsgade, Copenhagen by Jacob Rasmussen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Forbidden City by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mar del Plata - Argentina*


Untitled by Nicolas Naso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Antonio - Argentina*


Fulbito Andino by (M), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orleans - France
*

Boulevard in Orleans by Davide Di Monte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Courage on the Magnificent Mile by Tony Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgos - Spain*


concierto nocturno by flor aldea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Denmark*


Avenue... by Tonny Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kamakura - Japan*


JATI201510_1314R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Day 54 by Kai Dean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


Trinity College in the early eavening by Billie T., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

"Midnight Train....." by Johannes S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambridgeshire - UK*


Aisle Ceiling, Peterborough Cathedral. by Feadle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


At night in Boscombe Check This Out Taking Photos Monochrome Bournemouth EyeEm Best Shots - Black + White Black & White Blackandwhite Black And White Black&white Discover Your City at Boscombe Precinct by Jose Pires, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seathwite - UK*


Honister-pass by Alf Branch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Li river - China*


Li River - Guilin, China by Jesse Estes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Foudre sur la plaine - Lightning plain by André WAGNER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


At the end of an ExCePtIoNaL day ! by Asif Al Razi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Spain*


Magnificent Cathedral by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Watching the trains go by for eternity by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gatchina - Russia*


Priory Palace in Gatchina. Гатчина. Приоратский дворец. by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg*


Untitled by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


View From 55 Broadway - 'The Changing Face Of London' by Rob @ SONICA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hampi - India*


Vijaya Vittala Temple by CharuSharma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*vijaya vittala temple - India*


vijaya vittala temple by vishy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Allis - UK*


approaching train by Ken Mattison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Modena - Italy*


Modena (Italy): UNESCO World Heritage Centre by theSnoopyG - thanks for over 1/2 million views!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sailing in Black and White by Laura Macky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Untitled by Alexander Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Le scale di Trastevere - Trastevere's stairs by Paolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


"You can spot it a mile off..." by Angus Duncan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Il porto - The harbor by Paolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Market Street by Tristan O'Tierney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santander - Spain*


todos somos iguales.... by Carmen Perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Murcia - Spain*


La hora que nunca termina by Marcelo Reche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ubeda - Spain*


Todo blanco by Rafa Merelo Guervós, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

nocturno3 ...................... 224D by DAVID60, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wivenhoe - UK*


Ballast Quay by Colm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


Todo pasa en un segundo. by Pamela Berlanga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Canoa polo by Paolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Piazza di Spagna by Paolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey*


Teatro Romano by Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


downtown Chicago by yuvaraj kasi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* Fantasía en un mar salpicado de luces ... fantasy into a sea dotted with lights * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenerife - Spain*


Playa Del Duque - Tenerife by James Doherty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Las trompetas de Santa Eulalia by Jorge M. Arenas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


LA NIEBLA (EXPLORED) by segunsanmarcos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Shields - UK*


Conversation Piece, Little Haven, South Shields by David Allan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


Judgmental Statue by Eric Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Itaka*

IMG_0591_1 by Photon Collective, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brescia*

Brescia by Photon Collective, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Archeology*

A pyramid by Joao Marcos Leite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Malta Rebels*

Malta Rebels by Laszlo Papp, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ermoupoli (Syros island), Greece*
Ermoupoli, Syros, Greece by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Düsseldorf*

momentum by Jan Niklas Warneck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venice*

lonesome boatsman by Frank Wittig, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waiting for the next performance*

Waiting for the next performance by Joao Marcos Leite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chicago buildings*

Chicago buildings b&w by Joao Marcos Leite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cactus*

Layers of grey b&w by Joao Marcos Leite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Luz Station*

Luz Station by Joao Marcos Leite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A street and a church*

A street and a church by Joao Marcos Leite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gothic*

Gothic b&w by Joao Marcos Leite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Animal*

What planet are you from? by Joao Marcos Leite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Beauty*

Beauty by Joao Marcos Leite, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Harewood, Inglaterra, Reino Unido*

MWQ185 - J Martin's Chandlers Shop - Morwellham by John Luxton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castello Orsini*

Castello Orsini by Marco Di Vittorio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Soriano nel Cimino, Lazio, Italia*

Night view - Soriano nel Cimino (VT) by Marco Di Vittorio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Castello Orsini*

Castello Orsini - Soriano nel Cimino by Marco Di Vittorio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cow*

Maremma cow by Marco Di Vittorio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brooklyn Museum*

Brooklyn Museum by Wei Yang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Random New Yorker*

New Yorker by Wei Yang, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*BW Rino*

BW Rino by . Gary Winfield, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hello Sailors*

Hello Sailors by . Gary Winfield, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tunnel Vision*

Tunnel Vision (Explored Jul 20, 2015) by . Gary Winfield, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tourists*

Tourists by . Gary Winfield, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Crowd in Prague clock watching in the old square*

Faces in a Crowd III by . Gary Winfield, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Head's on the Line*

Head's on the Line by . Gary Winfield, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lago Trasimeno*

Quiet (22693) by Danilo Antonini, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Basilica of the Holy Blood, Bruges.*

Basilica of the Holy Blood, Bruges. by Richard Williams, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portuguese Apples*

Portuguese Apples by Chris Hawes, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coffee time*

Coffee time by GESODEMIETER, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*F-18*

F-18 by Tom, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A Moment of Rest*

A Moment of Rest - Un momento di riposo by Fra Coraggio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Robot *

The Robot - Il robot by Fra Coraggio, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by István Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rallye des Cardabelles 2017*

Rallye des Cardabelles 2017 sur le Larzac by Michel Séguret, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hamburg*

- by txmx 2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tenerife,Spain*

Yawning, Loro Parque by Hector Corpus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*«Sunny Day of September»*

«Sunny Day of September» by Andrew Barkhatov, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seattle, Washington*

Seattle b&w by yinlaihuff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Landscape*

BW Landscape by Goran Protic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monreal, Eifel, Germany*

Monreal(Eifel) by Kal Li, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Vjesnik bw by Ivan Vranić hvranic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belgium*

Alte Drehbrücke SW by RAMstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nevers, Burgundy, France*

Avoir la vocation photographique en noir et blanc by Thierry.Vaye, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle, England*

The Bee Hive by Paul Flynn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warehouse Entertainment District, Toledo, Ohio*

Avoiding Collision by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Derbyshire, England, United Kingdom*

castleton village - derbyshire by roy kennie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*

enjoying the sunset by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porthcawl, Wales*

Ophelia by Dani Colston, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Biker*

Biker by niKo SnOOze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Verona, Italy*

ponte pietra, verona by Giorgio Gherardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trieste, Italy*

Auto d'epoca by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Duingt, Rhone-Alpes, France*

Château de Duingt - Lac d'Annecy (74) by Thierry.Vaye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kosovo*


Gračanica Monastery, Kosovo by playing around, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tunupa - Bolivia*


Salar de Uyuni, Uyuni, Bolivia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uyuni - Bolivia*


Salar de Uyuni, Uyuni, Bolivia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Berlin - US*


a winter walk by Ken Mattison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Milwaukee - US*


Classics by Ken Mattison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Happy Bench Monday My Flickr Friends by Agata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


imgd6729-firma by Andrea Maspero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


Untitled by I Rome, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garda lake - Italy*


Velocità by Davide Ortombina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


We are a Family by Stefano Corso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Time stops in Amsterdam by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uzerche - France*


Uzerche. by Gr⊙f: ⊙f the p⊙p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gardone riviera - Italy*


Gardone Riviera (BS): il Vittoriale degli italiani, il teatro (2012) by Orarossa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


_DSC4665 by Gabriele Gardenal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorey harbor*


Gorey Harbour by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Spain*


Mi punto de vista :: My point of view :: Mon point de vue ::: 20151211 4688 by Oiluj Samall Zeid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_3499-1 by Daniele Berto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guilin - China*


20111108_4752 by Christine Tea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Untitled by Patrizia Sonato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Light switch by Jay Daley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hofn - Iceland*


Winter Vestrahorn III by Sandra Herber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


Untitled by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vallejo - US*


hall of mirrors I by rustyjaw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bellevue - US*


long stoplight by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


Restaurante por kilometro by Cyrille B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow *


People Who Live in Glass Houses ... || ... Must Really Like Their Coca Cola ! by Anir Pandit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


Untitled by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


hard to make the decision to stay on track ..or to go offroad... by Marco Bontenbal (Pixanpictures.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Blizzard City 01 by Dan Cook, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Split Decision by Cliff Baise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Esteiro - Spain*


Soledad en fondo gris :: Loneliness in gray bottom :: Une solitude dans un fond gris :: 20141005 1271 by Oiluj Samall Zeid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Sultanahmet Camii önünde sarı bir taksi by Stéphane Gaudry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


dai un taglio.... by fabio caronti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The electrical network 1 by tymo49, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolouse - France*


Untitled by Guido Squeglia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le magicien va agir ! by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples*


Untitled by Guido Squeglia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sicily - Italy*


Le scuole Vecchie sotto la neve... by Roberto Fiscella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orreaga - Spain*


Orreagako kolegiata by  Maider Sorgiñariz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples*


Untitled by Guido Squeglia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Spiegelung in Kristallkugel by Marfa Buff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Untitled by Guido Squeglia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Right or Left by Sharif Mustaque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cannes - France*


Monastero di Saint Honorat by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Buddhist monk statue*

Buddhist monk statue by Lucas Fiol Sabater, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Graffity en Castello, Cerdeña*

Graffity en Castello, Cerdeña by Lucas Fiol Sabater, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Metro Seúl*

Cazado por la presa by Lucas Fiol Sabater, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Nagasaki*

Nagasaki by Lucas Fiol Sabater, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street food in Haeundae*

Street food in Haeundae by Lucas Fiol Sabater, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ba.Xe Pu, Quang Tri, Vietnam*

-c20170923_810_5490-Edit by Erik Christensen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Guangzhou, China*

Alone #6 by Robert Borden, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*en, Maharashtra, India*

Pen, Maharashtra, India by Supreet Kaur, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mother and Son*

Mother and Son by Jeffri Jaffar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Petronal Tower*

Petronal Tower by Jeffri Jaffar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pak Japoor*

Pak Japoor by Jeffri Jaffar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Orchard, Singapur*

37c by Jeffri Jaffar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street Photography*

L1000028 by Jeffri Jaffar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Walk Alone*

Walk Alone by Jeffri Jaffar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fishing Board*

Fishing Board by Jeffri Jaffar, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carousel in Summer*

Carousel in Summer by Brendan Ross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*National Harbor Gateway*

National Harbor Gateway by Brendan Ross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Falls Church, Virginia.*

Sams Falls Church by Brendan Ross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Camden Dulles Evening*

Camden Dulles Evening by Brendan Ross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*McLean, Virginia, Metro Station (Washington Metro).*

McLean Station by Brendan Ross, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quartier de La Madeleine, París, France*

... concorde ... by *ines_maria, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Building,France*

...réveur... by *ines_maria, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Architecture*

_DSC2440 - Viaduc 30x30 by Le To, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Borgarnes, Myrasysla, Islandia*

Bewitched by Rob Green, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Park in the city*

AAA_3451 by 杜 昭鋒, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere place*

AAA_3621 by 杜 昭鋒, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Our Turn To Wonder by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
notice me notice me by John Dusseault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
How do we get to Alex? by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio De Janeiro, Brazil by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Untitled by Christian Sancassiani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
P6185763 by Andrey Kireychev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Downtown Milano by tomasz k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
IMG_6315_HDR.jpg by Michał Krzynowek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Looking north to UCL by Michael Townsend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
negra by lipe fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta - Malta by Matteo Pandolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Urban candid. (35mm) by Samuel Musungayi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
#Dubai Burj Khalifa & Down Town in Black Dress Photo Credit : @ramimansourr... - #Social by Fame Dubai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Piedmont - Italy*


Anno Mundi by Luigi Masella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Enge - Switzerland*


birds @ pier 5 & 4 by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viana do Castelo - Portugal*


Ponte Velha @ Ponte de Lima by soleterranean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Carry me home by Anthony Goodall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P-40 Warhawk by Jeff Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mesa Arch - US*


Storm Light Below Mesa Arch, Utah by Bret Edge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


carrying by waynekorea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


«Children — Are the Victims of Adult Vices» by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Scenic Scotland in Summer by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Night Flight to Nowhere by Peter Patau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairford - UK*


Big Mac for small fry (explored) by Rob Finch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vik - Iceland*


Iceland - Dakota by Vanessa Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monaco*


Anish Kapoor sculpture, Monaco by James Davies, on Flickr


----------



## KDFW (Aug 27, 2012)

*CONVENTO DA PENHA, VILA VELHA - BRAZIL*









A Senhora do Convento. by Marcelo Moryan, on Flickr


----------



## KDFW (Aug 27, 2012)

*TRAM 28, LISBON - PORTUGAL*









Tram 28 Lisboa. by Richard Duret, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vanchiglia, Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Dalla Gran Madre ai Cappuccini by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, France*


27092016 - Avignon -_1030865-Modif.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain*

universidad de deusto, Bilbao by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salzburg, Austria*

Doblemos by Monica Girotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Dubrovnik at night by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Italy*

Sotto il cielo di Firenze - Under the sky of Florence by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edensor, England, United Kingdom*

chatsworth house by roy kennie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Phibsborough, Dublin, Ireland*

Phibsboro Centre by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Charite-Sur-Loire, Burgundy, France*

La Charité-sur-Loire - Nièvre (58) by Thierry.Vaye, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abbaye Blanche*

Abbaye Blanche by RAMstyle pictures, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Lake Union Park*

South Lake Union Park by yinlaihuff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strmec, Croatia*

Clouds by Ivan Vranić hvranic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anderlues, Hainault, Belgium*

2017-05-12_4/10 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Murlo, Tuscany, Italy*

Murlo (Siena) by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, Alsace, France*


Projet 365 # 82-2.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Juan de Gaztelugatxe, Basque Country, Spain*

SUBIENDO Y BAJANDO by Monica Girotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Dubrovnik by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Italy*

Verso il cielo - To the sky by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bolsover District, England, United Kingdom*

hardwick old hall b-w by roy kennie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Dublin, Ireland*

Irish Life Centre by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Barcelona - Spain*


Castellers Selective by Damianos Chronakis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


An Eor by EloaDoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Forgotten Wheel by Olivier Pouzin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignon - France*


Through the Eyes of the Beholder by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


Cologne by Pola Styx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


decisions by doc_eel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Dualidad by Carlos Meraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


Ancora Praia, Portugal by Herbert Plagge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"Abandoned" by L1netty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pastores 8 by Francisco Guardado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neuschwanstein castle*


Castillo de Neuschwanstein by Vicenta Lerma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


País de cómics by Héctor Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Sakura Season (3). Tokyo, 2017 by Furlan Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biscarrosse - France*


Smoke on the water by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Colorful Aquabus by Bryden McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Série noire 1. Paris, 2012 by Furlan Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


I Love The Night - Blue Öyster Cult by Myniu Pastuch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Trading Places by Grooover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durban - South Africa
*

Kendra Hindu temple in Durban, South Africa by - J.S.K photo impressions -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Algardi_Rome by GiovanniQ Rome, World Without Humans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


SF GAP by David Provan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auster - Iceland*


Iceland: Vesturhorn in black and white by Nick Leonard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


RUNWAY. (Templehof Airport, Berlin) by iDJ Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isola Madre - Italy
*

Piccolo porto al lago Maggiore by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai
*

selective Pudong by AndreLup, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fes Medina - Morocco*


the market square after the rain shower (Fes medina) by gianluca facchini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


After the rain by Rey Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles*


After party by danielahd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


After The Rain by Romeo Banias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


After The Storm 13 by Christine Fitzgerald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


After Dark #MTB ride #mountainbiking #night #citylights #blackandwhite #cityscape #bikeLA by Rob Rovira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


People by taka.2015, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


2014_03_08_Amsterdam_weekend_096_HD by Nigal Raymond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


USS Constitution by Mike Day, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Pure Life! by Mathieu Testa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Looking up at Looking Down by Mark Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Different Worlds Collide by Mark Coleman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


When the going gets tough, the tough get going by Canon 7D Guy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Soaking up the purity by raihan parvez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Garhoud Bridge by ANDY ARCIGA ( [url]www.arcigaandy.com )[/url], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_GER8810_MEGUSTAESTARALLADODELCAMINO_FOTO_gc by al lado del camino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


walk into the woods by Chunyang LIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Dublin


The path - Dublin, Ireland - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by Amador Pahim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
NYC, NY. 2016 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
Monaco by CT photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Garden Hill - Hong Kong by CaR MeN Hung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
The Victoria Bell by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
L'Hôtel de Ville, Grand Place, Bruxelles, Christmas 2016 by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Regards from Wroclaw (Poland) by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poznan, Poland*
Old and Grey (Tram) by Marcel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur cityscape by Adrian Boniecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Recife, Brazil*
Praia de Boa Viagem (Recife-PE) by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Medellin, Colombia*
Plaza Botero by M A N U G C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Washington DC, U.S.A.*
Lincoln-Memorial by Ray Devlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Curbside Parking, Seattle Style by Kelly Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Birmingham By Ross Jukes Photography by Ross Jukes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Pure art by Nikola Miljevic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbonne immeuble fresque Révolution des Œillets capitaine Salgueiro Maia par Add Fuel Draw Mar et Kiss My Walls fenêtres reflet by Clichés de par le monde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Oude haven by Ruben Heijloo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
重庆 down under by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
South Bank by Tony Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
IMG_7437 by Lorena González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Ryan Hills, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port Lincoln, Australia*
Selective Colour by Tony Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montreal, Canada*

Next train by Jorge Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Curitiba, Brazil*

Ukrainian church in Curitiba, Brazil by nortondudeque1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Craven District, England, United Kingdom*

bolton priory b/w by roy kennie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Tramonto a Venezia - Sunset in Venice by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altamonte Springs, Florida, United States*

Lake Cane Roost by Gil Ortiz Jr., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Navarre, Spain*

Nubes by Monica Girotto, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

Imperial Glories - Albert-Victoria-Wellington by Mladen Radman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Centre, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*

2017-01-29 DGS _1040344-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Amsterdam, canali e biciclette... by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto*

Venezia by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ilam, England, United Kingdom*

ilam park bridge over the river manifold. by roy kennie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Stephansdom, Vienna, Austria*

shadows under palms by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## KDFW (Aug 27, 2012)

*Downtown Adelaide, Australia*









King William Street, Adelaide. by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr.


----------



## KDFW (Aug 27, 2012)

*Street in Ouro Preto, Brazil*









Igreja N. Sra. da Conceição em Ouro Preto. by Marcelo Nacinovic, on Flickr.


----------



## KDFW (Aug 27, 2012)

*La Seine, Paris
*








La Seine. by jean-marie claret, on Flickr.


----------



## KDFW (Aug 27, 2012)

*Church of Bom Jesus de Matosinhos - Congonhas, Brazil*









Congonhas Basilica. by Jeffrey Araujo, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila (Makati), Philippines*
MAKATI_SKYLINE_B&W_4249 by edgar ediza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Street Photowalk, Monterrey City, México by Jesus Zamora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD161102_0608 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown by robert demeter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
TOKYO TRAIN BLACK AND WHITE by patrick555666751 THANKS FOR 4 000 000 VIEWS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Rocketboat under the Bay Bridge by Josh Huggett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Light Trails on West Gate Freeway, Melbourne by Trevor Downie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
R0004373 by Igor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
fish sandwiches & pickle juice by Beau Finley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
colors of lyon by Augustin Caudron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Wretches And Kings by Stelios Kotsovilis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Skytrain, Bangkok, Thailand by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Untitled by Hamid Sadeghi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sochi, Russia*
The atmosphere of a sold out arena - 2014 Paralympic Winter Games by I AM Nikon Europe Photostream, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
(736/17) Coches en La Habana XVII - tuKola by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
e l e c t r i c by Mike Fritcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Untitled by kurisuhoyin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Blue Steel by Rene Kisselbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
U.N.D.E.R.B.I.Z by Thomas Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
R0010629 by YanPang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
city of Liege by Stijn Daniels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Munich, Germany*
Tiroles by vittorio mountblack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barrea lake Italy*


IMG_20170823_192410098_HDR (3) by giuseppe del prete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Racamadour - France*


Scorci di Racamadour by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


On the Rooftop by Ramon C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Catalonia - Spain*


On the Rooftop by Ramon C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Forward !!! by imagejoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


reborn by Vaughan Laws, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lofoten - Norway*


Lofoten, Norway by Ramon C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Gotham - Sigma 18-35mm 1.8 DC HSM Art by Patrick Santucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laneron - Switzerland*


Le Landeron by Ramon C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Valetta - Malta*


Dancing in the water - Valletta, Malta - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salvador - Brazil*


Preparando by Melina Kuroiva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin Sanssouci Schloss by Ramon C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia - Tirato a specchio by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


fuente de Montjuic, Barcelona by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ghost by matt collins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sta Agata de goti - Italy*


Sant'Agata de'Goti by giuseppe del prete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almeria - Spain*


L' arrive de les "Tunas" a Mojacar pueblo by federico f mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Over Trentino - Italy*


The (Discreet) Charm of the travel - Alps (explored) by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guanajuato - Mexico*


Sombras de una estatua by Martina Sciola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Boa constrictor by The film soup, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tepotzotlan - Mexico*


Templo de San Francisco Javier (Tepotzotlán, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


wind by jos vanlierop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Worthing - UK*


Fruit Store by Richard Field, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Friden - UK*



Autumn Mists by l4ts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


# Martigues by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Diane Arbus en el Malba by Jaime Villaseca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium*


Divergences by Chanchant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Young man with halo by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Monochrome night by Olli Henze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city
*

Museo Nacional de Arte (Mexico City. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taormina - Italy*


Teatro griego. Taormina by francisco muñoz regueira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salzburg - Austria*


no grip on reality by berberbeard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


"Look how Blue the sky is, the writer said. I made it that way." by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guanajuato - Mexico*


Solitary Night (Guanajuato, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dover - UK*


Dover Docks by micky b2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London - Trafalgar Square Fountain by Jon Sargisson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Takis Geros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Bridge gorge river - US*


Bridge detail 2 by E Bean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunflower field 2 by Jon Sargisson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kansas city - US*


Union Station - Kansas City by Jonathan Tasler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wiley Ford - US*


Red by Paul Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuenca - Ecuador*


The Cathedral Among The Trees (Cuenca, Azuay, Ecuador. Gustavo Thomas © 2017) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ludington - US*


“Follow the Leader,” Ludington, Michigan by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uxmal - Mexico*


Between Clouds and Tropical Forest (Uxmal, Yucatan, Mexico. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Rainy day－Tokyo, Japan, 2017 by Masatoshi Asari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Peace by Zookeeper the Great, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


27 Notre Dame Exterior Night IMG_3454a by jpoage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Waagnatie by nick peustjens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canterbury - UK*


Canterbury Cathedral by Paul Wells, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Crozon, France*
Le moulin. Crozon, mai 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Haarlem, Holland*
The streets are fields that never die by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gujarat, India*
_DSF0782-bn by Walter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
temples by the night by Ale Brando, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
20170206-DSC_3332-E by aavee77, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Street Photo by Massimo Usai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC8167 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Chapultepec Castle, México. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Bird Benches by Bryan Pizzillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Calle Fuencarral by Juan H Orea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Kelby's Photowalk Prague 2017 by Uhhhhh ..... Rockin' Daddy , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
20171008-ClaudioTebaldi-Pista Claudio Coutinho-00029 by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan Skyline by Jon Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
ShootBuren_2 by Alain VILLEROT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Luca Rigonati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Texture by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSC_0526 by Ricardo Cardoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Twist by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
The Jester by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lohberg, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

2017-04-21+22_10/23 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Middle City West, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*

Angular Skies by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cornwall, England*

Rolling Surf, Godrevy by mick blakey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St.hanshaugen, Oslo, Oslo Fylke, Norway*

Untitled by Svein Skjåk Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Covarrubias, Spain*

Un pomeriggio d'estate a Covarrubias by Maritè Toledo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Karlstadt, Duesseldorf, North Rhine-Westphalia*

U*F*O by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Braunschweig, Germany*

gegen den Wind by Andreas Höschel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calascio, Italy*

Breccia by Matteo Mezzanotte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peatling Parva, England, United Kingdom*

Folded wing warrior by Jonathan Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Budapest by Robert W, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Étretat, France*

Etretat by Romain Delcroix, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monument Valley, Arizona - Utah*

Monument Valley | Epic Viewpoint [Explored] by James Beard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Malta*

Regatta by Andriy Tkachenko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Quai de la Gare by Viking furious, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rodaun, Perchtoldsdorf, Lower Austria*

Perchtoldsdorf in the morning light by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Charenton-le-Pont, Ile-de-France, France*

Over the railway by Viking furious, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chirk Castle, Wales, United Kingdom*

chirk castle lawn b:w by roy kennie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Curitiba, Brazil*

Ukrainian Memorial 3 by nortondudeque1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Verona, Italy*

Sola - Alone by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Liverpool, England*

Late Afternoon in Liverpool by Mladen Radman, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Evening walk*

Evening walk by Christian Straub, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Roosendaal*

Roosendaal by The Dutch Crow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A Prince*

A Prince by The Dutch Crow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chinese Worship*

Chinese Worship by The Dutch Crow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gathering*

Gathering by The Dutch Crow, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wedding in Venice....*

Wedding in Venice.... by Emili Marimon, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sarcedo (Vicenza)*

Villa Capra Bassani by Fabrizio Buoso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere place*

DR160211_0084D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*William Street Reflections*

William Street Reflections by Jason Thibault, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Shades*

Sin título by Cristiano Pino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reading England*

Reading England by johndouglassgoring2, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Montagna*

DSCF1113_1 by Daniele Berto, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lower Austria*

Weinviertel Impressions CCCXLVIII - Lower Austria by Wolfgang Krassnitzer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street photography*

1045 by S. Catalàn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sleeping*

La sieste !!! by Pascal DESNAM, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Düsseldorf*

autumn [email protected]ö-Graben(moat), Düsseldorf 5 by Amselchen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris*

La Géode by Mustafa Selcuk, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florencia,Toscana*

Ponte Vecchio by Andreas Hoffmann, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lunz Street, Jerusalem*

Lunz Street, Jerusalem by kitchener.lord, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Naples*

IMG_5759 by Udo von Garrel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stones and Girl*

stones and girl by Udo von Garrel, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vertige urbain*

Vertige urbain by stephane_p, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jardin Bossuet. Meaux*

Jardin Bossuet. Meaux, oct 2017 by Bernard BPI, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Leipzig*

to the light by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Walking to Underground*

Walking to Underground by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Hamburg*_

Underground by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Charlottenburg, Berlín*

Lonely by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Station Brandenburger*

Underground Berlin by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Portencross Pier*

Portencross Pier by Robbie Muir, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Huelva, Andalucía, Spain*

Aterrizando. by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Baie De Somme, France*

The Fishermen by kioro photographie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hötting, Insbruck, Tirol*

N8 Talk by Gitte Herden, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calasetta, Italia*

Looking over to Carloforte from Calasetta. by Stephen D'Agostino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Picinisco at midnight*

Picinisco at midnight by Stephen D'Agostino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Malgrate, Lombardia, Italia*

Lake in Lecco by Tobia Scandolara, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street*

*** T R A I N S T A T I O N *** by Joe Wild, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Grüner Leguan*

Grüner Leguan by Joe Wild, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Time Stop*

T I M E _ S T O P by Joe Wild, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Venecia*

016_1 by Jordi Calaveras, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sevilla,Spain*

Sevilla Plaza de la Encarnaciònn by Melanie Tomischat, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Roscoff, Bretaña, Francia*

roscoff du fete du patrimoine by yann le saout, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street Photography*

CRW_5585 by Rosellina Formoso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Memorial church / Speyer - Germany*

in deep respect by Steffen Hardung, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Madeira*

lawn care is a passion by Steffen Hardung, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Power plant / Mannheim*

streeeeeet by Steffen Hardung, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*High-School canteen, Schwetzingen Germany*

book with seven seals by Steffen Hardung, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lecce - Italia*

Lecce - Italia by Aránzazu, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alone*

Sin título by cherco, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London Eye*

London Eye by Elisa Félix, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zaragoza*

Pet. by Jose Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gran Vía,Spain*

Gran Vía. by Jose Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A scence from Shanghai*

A scence from Shanghai by raphael, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Theater District, Nueva York, Nueva York*

Fall In The City by Marcela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Capitol Hill, Albany, Nueva York*

The Egg by Marcela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Into The Sun*

Into The Sun by Marcela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St. Patrick's Cathedral*

Merry Christmas! by Marcela, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The train and track*

The train and track by hin. stone, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hong Kong *

Hong Kong tram by hin. stone, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tokyo Street*

Tokyo Street by hin. stone, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street story*

Two people and two buildings by hin. stone, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


Mission EAST 2017: Purple Haze (in B&W) by Maciej Karwowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dijon - France*


Le vie di Digione by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rivoli - Italy*


nana by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La mula en la puerta de casa by Michel Genève, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giron - Colombia*


giron colonial by pochovelas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


The jumper- surfer doing a backflip off the pier in imperial beach California. by Yarabi34, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vigo - Spain*


calle Vigo by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Susa - Italy*


Arco di Augusto by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Red Sq. by Ramon C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Raine - Norway*


Reine by Ramon C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Church B&W by Geor Hannert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castro Urdiales - Spain*



vistas castro-urdiales by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castro Urdiales - Spain*


iglesia castro-urdiales by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Utah - US*


The Cold Road Home by Chris Luers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


parroquia San Vicente Martir de Abando, Bilbao by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


El desagüe by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


puerto Gijón by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhee in Japan*


Monochrome warehouse by sake moge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Time Square by Tri Tran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria - Australia*


Take me to a place where no ships go by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roccavivara, Molise, Italy*

Santa Maria del Canneto by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Port du Rhin, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*

2017-07-17 DGS P1050452-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

Albert Dock by Mladen Radman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Texel, North Holland, Netherlands*

... AMOCO P15/E DP ... by wolli s, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San German, San German, Puerto Rico*

Porta Coeli Plaza by Gil Ortiz Jr., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Veronetta, Verona, Veneto, Italy*

La terrazza - The terrace by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barlow, England, United Kingdom*

barlow houses by roy kennie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*

D.Luiz Bridge, Porto, Portugal by nortondudeque1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Charenton-le-Pont, Ile-de-France, France*

Station dock at night by Viking furious, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadt, Vienna, Austria*

Office Tower by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, France*

Braderie de Lille 2017 by Romain Delcroix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Gamla Stan from our Window by Bryan Pizzillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Square by Manolis B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul Cityscape by adamdrazsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Suits in the Rain by John - Toxteth L8, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brasil. by paulisson miura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Views from the 6th Flr by Greg Pace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Défense (Paris) by Miroir (analog) Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Horse riders 1115020 by rebwar fatah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Rio Del Gesulti by Nicolas Ulloa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
St Gregory by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Mireille by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Black & White by Rezaul Haque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Gergely Dancs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK
*

Lines of Yellow. No Parking by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beirut*


Back of a Roman Figure -Beirut National Museum- (Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place *


Untitled by BYNOWANN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


2017-10-13_07-45-31 by George Kells, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montpellier - France*


Comme Magritte by FREDERIC LEGRAS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


50 by Jose Luis Gambande, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pirgos - Greece*


The Tower of Prosphorios,Ouranoupoli. Chalkidiki by Maria Tritaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fiscardo - Greece*


Fiscardo Kefalonia B&W by Maria Tritaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


that pink feeling by Tone Belsvik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Disney*


Toccata & Fugue In D Minor by Kent Freeman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Chopin: Preludes op.28 / No. 20 by Vlachbild, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


York Minster in the Fog by Karli Watson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canterbury - UK*


Canterbury Cathedral - Bell Harry Tower by Paul Wells, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Snowfall on the Docks (Siglufjordur, Iceland. Gustavo Thomas © 2013-2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Royal Stag by gary, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Summit - US*


minor snow by lance apple, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


DSC_0107 by TommyDobson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


the restaurant at the end of the universe [205/366] by Chris Ballard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


La Catedral three years ago by Rey Cuba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


The Barberini Faun IV by Egisto Sani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


Modo Zen by Jaime Martín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salzburg*


shades in shades by berberbeard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Hidden smile by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite - US*


Morning Mist at dawn, Yosemite Valley, Yosemite National Park, California 2016__Copyright © 2015 William Neill by William Neill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Derelict Graveyard of the Hōjō Clan at Hachiōji Castle by Japan This, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benidorm - Spain*


Benidorm. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuwait
*

Beating the heat by MAHMOUD TAMIMI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Zocalo from above by Emiliano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by philitalia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
_DSF3055 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Travel by ryan sheehan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
AUGUST 2016 NM1_0035_013735-224 by Munroe Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
LR2-7240994 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Midtown Manhattan, New York City, from Rockefeller Center, 1932 by John Dillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Dark matter? by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
IMG_8423 by Jon Shearer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Santa Maria della Salute - Canal Grande by StoneAgeKid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Martin Neal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Rue Antoine Dansaert, (AntoineDansaertstraat) Brussels, Belgium by Sally Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
> ...


this was a rugby torneu in Paris


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Sevens 2017 by saintmalojmgsports, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (Athens), Greece*
Γεωμετρική Ομορφιά | Geometrical Beauty by Dimitris Iatrou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palolo valley at Oahu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Kaimuki, Palolo Valley, Wilhelmina Rise by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1887 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


entrada retiro by A. GONZALEZ GONZALEZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Monica - US*


Stretch! by Tri Tran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


over the roofs by Boris Kombol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soervaag - Norway*


Old Graveyard by Ramon C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


SLUDGE by Vaughan Laws, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*As Catedrais - Spain*


Circus #5 by El_Turista_Accidental (The_Accidental_Tourist), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


LONE FISHERMAN by Vaughan Laws, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Finisterre - Spain*


cruzadas by El_Turista_Accidental (The_Accidental_Tourist), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monaco*


Montecarlo, Port Hercule.....e pensare che c'è chi è costretto a vivere qui per sfuggire al fisco......Buone Vacanze a tutti. by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*As Catedrais - Spain
*

Circus #2 (+ 1.400 views) by El_Turista_Accidental (The_Accidental_Tourist), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


Sandymount, Dublin street photography - Dublin, Ireland by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mijayima - Japan*


Torii de Miyajima by Lorena a.k.a. Loretahur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


duplicado by El_Turista_Accidental (The_Accidental_Tourist), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Analog Archive - Venice 1979 (Film Ilford HP5) by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rovigo - Italy*


Rovigo: Il Teatro Comunale by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Advanced selfie - Chicago, United States - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff - UK*


Shoooes! by Steve Richards, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gressan - Italy*


Sainte-Marie-Magdelaine. by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Haven pier - US*


Grand Haven Pier and Lighthouse by Twenty Two North Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


De paseo por Maria Cristina by miquelom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Junto al río by Okupalopez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prater, Vienna, Austria*

trotting course 3 by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wormhill, England, United Kingdom*

inside the chee tor tunnel b-w by roy kennie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Passariano, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*

Il giardino dei narcisi - The garden of narcissi by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaanstad, North Holland, Netherlands*

Zaanse Schaans by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orta San Giulio, Piedmont, Italy*

Vicoli a Orta San Giulio by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, France*

Live in a comics ! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*

Prague Specialities by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF5377 by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Three Dogs in the cradle by Riccardo Rismeni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London *


bw&colour by Jessica Turley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Riflettendo sulla pioggia by Simone Marengo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Midnight viaduct by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Forks, WA - US*


Standing Strong by Chris Weber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset - UK*


Moonlit Sherborne Abbey by Chris Fay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Duo Silks (Alexis, Tiger) by Tim Ellis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangalore*


Wooden prequel to the West World by Paul Pushparaj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


The streets of San Francisco by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nara - Japan
*

The world's biggest bronze statue of Buddha in Todai-ji temple in Nara (JP) by Jacob Poul Skoubo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


"macchina da scrivere" e antenne, radiofrequenziano a Roma by Giovanna Zorzenon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne, FL - US*


Skyline view of the city of Melbourne, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


242|365 by Peter Chinnock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Romina in the rain by Fernando Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


Kazimierz - Kraków by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_0293 (3)__ (2)_tonemappedbw by Peter Chinnock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sellia - Greece*


Winding road - Canon FD 400mm f4,5 S.S.C. by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


91|365 by Peter Chinnock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marrakesh*


DONKEY IN MARRAKECH by Pedro Orihuela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Remember the Dragon by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Freiburg - Germany*


blinded by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


monasterio San Jeronimo el Real, Madrid by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Blinded by the Lights. by Muhammad Muneeb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Nazarie bridge*


Pont de St Nazaire... by Niko F5.6, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medina del Campo - Spain*


Entre la muralla B&N by joselu86, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gouda - Netherlands*


Gouda by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


catedral de la Almudena, Madrid by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

IMG_2581 by Jose Muñoz Ponce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


athens flea martket IV by eduardo ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh*


Pittsburgh Incline by Brad Pulcini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


the man who can't be loved by Neuza Teixeira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ghost rider. by Javier Gracia., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spike Island - UK*


Moonlit ship by amy woolnough, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salzburg *


salzburg flare by berberbeard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Centaur in the City by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

Dappled road by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edingurgh *


Edinburgh Streets by Nick Walker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pino gordo by Fernando Garcia Esteban, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Pumping Station by Adrian Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Postira - Croatia*


Turn on the moonlight by Fjodor M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


“Night Live” by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oxford - UK*


The 'Bridge Of Sighs' ( Hertford Bridge ) In Oxford by Peter Greenway, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenerife - Spain*


3995 by Iskander Barrena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aquitaine - France*


La dernière douche... by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


moonlight by Blind Light Alchemist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beachy Head - UK*


Beachy Head Supermoon Belle Tout lighthouse Sussex Super Moon, moonlight by The Soft Machine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sport è... colore! by Patrick Donati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Shack_BW by Mohamed Raouf Shata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New River, WV - US*


Jon Beard - Extreme Adventure Photographer [EXPLORED] by Curtis Warwick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Palace Guard by Andy Bracey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste - Italy*


Rainy day in Trieste by Giuseppe 23 Esposito, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friesland, Netherlands*

Eating Out by Emil de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar, Colombia*

Love in the Time of Cholera by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prater, Vienna, Austria*

trotting course 2 by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mers-les-Bains, France*

Seul by New Pro Agency, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

ponte sant'angelo by Mr.Bat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Tuscany, Italy*

Tetti di Siena - Siena's roofs by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaanstad, North Holland, Netherlands*

Zaanse Schaans by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germans Sabat, Catalonia, Spain*

Sketches of Spain by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kent, England*

fair winds and following seas by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Split, Croatia*

Split by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valence, France*
Tout va bien... Everything is fine... #Darktable #OlympusE-M10 by Michel Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Pretty woman looking cityscape by Adrien Lammoglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Otara, New Zealand*
Salt Spray by Grant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limpopo, South Africa*
World Wildlife Day 2015 by Lea Duckitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location; Italy*
The big SPLASH!!! by Manuele Cantù, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kos island, Greece*
Sailboats by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Leaving, best viewed on black, press "L" by L. Kung, Jr., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
From Russia With Love by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bogotá desde DG SENA by Juan Carlos Cruz B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Rathaus Vienna by george papapostolou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Under Gare d'Austerlitz - Nuit Blanche.jpg by Albert Hastings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Going Home by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brienz - Switzerland*


Melancholic Lake Brienz, Switzerland. by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Blanche*


Lake Blanche by Riley Snyder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugo - Spain*


catedral de lugo 2 by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scalaro - Italy*


Colourless dream by Luca Reano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


fun with the rain by PaneDM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montgagny - Canada*


Nuit blanche by Pierre-Arnaud KOPP, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peñafiel - Spain*


Castillo de Peñafiel - Valladolid by Enrique Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Scotiabank Nuit Blanche 2014 by Sam Javanrouh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ergoiena - Spain*


Untitled by pirindao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Blanc*


Mont Blanc by Carlos Martín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montepulciano - Italy*


Montepulciano (SI) by gianclaudio curia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cocenza - Italy*


Cosenza by gianclaudio curia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Logroño - Spain*


catedral de logroño by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


From CN Tower NW by Kevin McBride, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saguenay - Canada*


Chicoutimi = Petite Maison Blanche by Warren Brandely, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago River - Elevated Train by Eric Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Irkutsk - Russia*


Street of Irkutsk by bfatphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algier*


Alger la blanche by vmestresantana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome Streetphoto by Carlos López Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge across the Danube by Andy Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monte-Carlo by Miguel Hinojosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maastricht, Holland*
Hoeg Brögk by ilirjan rrumbullaku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grottammare, Italy*
Grottammare by marco arnesano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cadiz, Spain*
Castillo de San Sebastian, Cádiz, Andalucía, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Anderson Bridge by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília by Igor Pires, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160401_0352 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by kranz fafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sur les bords du lac - Stockholm by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Stream of people @ Gran Via Madrid by armia2010, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
DSCF4946 by chrisforman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Snow Topped Istanbul by Daniel Barker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Lake to Lake by Sofia Ortun Alves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
RIO DE JANEIRO . artexpreso 2017 58 by artexpreso rodriguezudias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago_5stars-24 by Albane et Guillaume, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Moulin Rouge by Antonino D'Amico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
GARNIER by lh photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London, Februar 2016 by hansziel99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
a fellowship of one... by Anand Balaji, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mellieha, Malta*
Mellieha Square, Malta by Joan Bonnici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina in B&W by Quartonet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location (****** island), Greece*
Cloudy horizon by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_6865 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pitigliano, Italy*
Vista panoramica del borgo di Sorano (GR) by Antonello Schiano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
The Rocket by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Greece*
On a night's out. by Nikos.K., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Siglufjoerdur, Iceland*
Herringtown by Friðþjófur M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
÷ by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Diagonale by Simone Lucchesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso*
ouagadougou mars 2014 by philippe martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Routes by Gyorgy Petrilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gdynia, Poland*
Gdynia LX100 by usz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Red boat by STUDIO EI8HT ZERO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panama city, Panama*
Panama City Early Morning by Ken Hircock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riga, Latvia*
The girl and the tram by StefanGeselePhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oradea, Romania*
Oradea Train Station by Rachel Titiriga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Genova, Italy*
Pencil on the sea - Genoa by Andrea Vaghi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Silencio, duerme (Silence! slumber) by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Forte São Luiz - Niterói - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Castile and Leon, Spain*


Noche de frio y niebla (Valladolid) III by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Paloma iluminada. by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
skyscrapers by azrudin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Yellow City by David Berbille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
IMG_3470 by Enix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*New Mexico, USA*


Plaza Blanca or "White Place." Abiquiu, Rio Arriba Co., New Mexico, USA. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
woman at the crossroads by Sergey Lagovskiy, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Pesca y Vela (Punta Umbría). by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
*Whistles "TAXI!!!" by Christopher Barden, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Extremadura, Spain*


Trujillo. by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bern, Switzerland*
Bern, Switzerland by Kuru Kin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Priego de Córdoba. by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Calle Palacios (Huelva) by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
the bus stop by Giuseppe Belluccio, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Torre de Valencia (Huelva) by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Buen toque! by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Un momento de descanso. by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Verona, Italy*
Moving ghost by Davide Sandrini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Immer im Bau by Rubina V., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Esculturas. by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bled, Slovenia*
Island in Lake Bled, Slovenia by Vibrimage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Green hat by Sergio Guajardo Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
A rainy day in Sao Paulo - Brazil by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Between showers by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Napoli, Italy*
. by Riccardo Romano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
Street in Lviv by Ivan Tuchkovskyi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Foggy Amsterdam Bridge by Cybergabi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Caminando. by Jesus GAG, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
The Pool of life by Luke Hanna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Cruise by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
The road to victory by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Business Bay Area - Monochrome by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Dimitri Tenezakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Daniele Oro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower by Ralph Wiggum, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Olympic Stadium London by Matthew Cassidy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matera, Italy*

Matera by John Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Samokov, Sofiya, Bulgaria*

Tops of the rocks by Sergey Podkolzin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow City by Alexander Ananev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The false illusion of the happiness in youth. by Eduardo Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Looking Towards Downtown by Susan van Gelder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
161020 Stockholm 11 by Mario Wenzel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Lora Zombie - Bright Rainbow Space Unicorn (bonus car) by meezoid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
A beacon by Donna Brittain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Good night Doha! ✨ by @jassim_al_thani by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro nocturno by Diego Hall Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
City Hall by Rob Dietrich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Plaça Reial by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano, Porta Garibaldi by Ste M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Passerelle Léopold-Sédar-Senghor, Paris by Bertrand P, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Shiny Central by David Scard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Hidden Venice n. 7 by Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta morning worker by Neville Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSCF0847.jpg by Sebastian Schmitt-Wiedemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina 4 by Jelle Teusink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lautrec, France*
Place de Lautrec by capo.jeanclaude, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Budapest Darkly Series 1 by harold.whatever, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paphos, Cyprus*

street scene Paphos Cyprus by Matthew Cassidy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Matera, Italy*

Matera by John Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadt, Vienna, Austria*

White Spaceship by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lydford, England, United Kingdom*

Lydford Castle by Pexpix, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Angerhausen, Duisburg, North Rhine-Westphalia*

2017-04-21+22_23/23 by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mount Rinjani, Lombok, Indonesia*

summit trail by Hafiz Soyuz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Beaubourg ! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


City Portrait by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

touching the dinosaurs by michael marsh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rodi Garganico, Puglia, Italy*

Salvataggio! by paolo trapella, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Genoa, Italy*

“Genova” by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Polo, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Backwater by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alkmaar, Netherlands*

Horsepower by Emil de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pisa, Italy*

W#31 Probleme de géométrie by Guillaume Carta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yorkville, Canada*

June Cloudburst by Stephanie Swift, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Maries River Railroad, Idaho*

St. Maries by drgw3156, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City, United States*

East River (3 of 3) by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bogota, Distrito Especial, Colombia*

Love in the Time of Cholera by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trollhättan, Sweden*

Locked in ice by Johan Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Praga, Warsaw, Masovian, Poland*

Sirene by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amasya, Turkey*
Amasya by keynowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa BW HDR by Dave Bremner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grimsel Hospiz (Berne), Switzerland*
REGA in action: Turn around (2/2) by jaeschol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sacramento, U.S.A.*
george jetson by Robert Couse-Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oldenburg, Germany*
Puddlegram by Alex Hesse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cordoba, Argentina*
Puente del Bicentenario,Cordoba Capital/Argentina by victor san, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cardiff, U.K.*
Vintage to modern by BB Harries Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Saigon Opera House, Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Belo Horizonte, MG - Brasil by Fernando Henrique C. de Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Passerby at the Baiyoke sky hotel, Bangkok. by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Midnight in Marseille by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pisa, Italy*
blackwhitegreen by OMAR MASRI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Bike and Buildings by Marijn de Maeyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Light Trails 002 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne skyline from Yarra river at night by Trevor Downie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
DSCF8097 by cristian cortes gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver On A Clear Day by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo 3370 by tokyoform, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Regina, Canada*
CF_wascana_autumn014 by Creative Fixx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Heading to the G! by Coral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Plaza de la Constitución - Ciudad de México by Hagens_world, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Kitsilano Beach View by Jerry Meaden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
IMG_6884 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
cold and wet by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
La Place des Jacobins, Lyon black and white by __Caroline, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Areopagus by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Cavenagh & Anderson Bridge by Claus Preuschoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Owner Of A Lonely Heart by matthewsc21, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Largo da Carioca by Leandro Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt a.M. Germany by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin, view from TV tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
NOLA Skyline by Shawn Colborn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Untitled by Holzner Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
infinite by Ryan Castre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
16dra0445 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
MTR_4214 by Mike Raspa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Rassemblement contre l'islamophobie et le racisme by Gustave Deghilage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
Police man Regulating the traffic in liege (Belgium) by Mxce RSL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
East by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
City Scene by Jack Sann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
FOGGY DAY by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Walk - Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eiffel VI by Fernanda G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Arc de Triomphe black and white by photoserge.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


snow in little venice by Gianluca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Killarney National Park - Ireland*


Ireland Killarney National Park by francesco De Franco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferrara - Italy*


via delle Volte Ferrara by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naxos - Greece*


Holiday by Georgios Psakis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

16 degrees at Aberdyfi today, thirsty work  by Welsh photographs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*D'Aneho - Togo*


Le port d'Aneho, Togo by Photographette76, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"L'Arena". by Rafael Alves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Looking Up by THE.ARCH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


olivier's party by jos vanlierop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hyderabad - India*


Qutub Shahi Tombs,Hyderabad | 2016 by Vijayaraj PS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


vfr by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi - India*


Ganga Aarti | Dashashwamedh Ghat,Varanasi,India by Vijayaraj PS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


looking into Venice. by Cristiano Pino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi*


Migration | Varanasi,India by Vijayaraj PS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_2191-Edit by misz2007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Flying Patch / catch the Ball. Sony A6500 , 70-200 f4 by hans kramhöller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Heaven in Black and White by Syed Ali Warda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Jersey - US
*

Photo Assistant with Large Stick by Andy Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kerala - India*


Victorious Return | Payipad boat race 2016,Alappuzha,Kerala. by Vijayaraj PS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Kew Gardens, London by hansziel99, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Central Havana by Jonathan Potts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death Valley - US*


Desert Sand Eureka Dunes...Death Valley by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake District - UK*


Summer hills by laura.daly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algarve - Portugal*


Making An Enterence by jnrbrad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death Valley - US*


Dunes in a Strong Wind...Death Valley, California by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Roeselare St Michielskerk by Christel Vandekerckhove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Arch rock - Joshua tree national park, USA - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Timeless Rydal Water by Tim Ball, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


A colorful boat by Olav Bjorå, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Ives - UK*



Field of power by Benjeev Rendhava, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Austell - UK*


Biodomes by Benjeev Rendhava, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rajasthan - India
*

Scape of Pushkar camel fair ground,Rajasthan. by Vijayaraj PS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferentillo - Italy*


Here we are, we shall overcome by simone_aramini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garrison - US*


Garrison Forest ~ pond sliding by Karen Mallonee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Odessa - Ukraine*


I hope the building will survive ( "Rossov House" ) by Viktor K., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Gone with the wind by Benjeev Rendhava, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Harringworth - UK*


Sky fire by Graham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


On the edge of river and city ( Douro and Porto ) by Viktor K., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Under the Bridge by Julie Meakins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hōryū-ji - Japan*


Hōryū-ji Monochrome by Rekishi no Tabi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wurzburg - Germany*


"...Moving unseen beyond The shadows Waiting for... " -by Riverside by Agata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ronda - Spain*


Plaza de Toros Ronda by Allard Schager, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yamanashi - Japan*


Japanese Beauty in B&W by Musashi Sakazaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


hdr canon D7 by Christel Vandekerckhove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


last light by lattiboy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka*


Osaka by y uzen （犬も歩けば…）, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antequera - Spain*


Alcazaba/ Antequera / by Fran García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Reflections by Julie Meakins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Framing the Ice by dnagelmayberry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Royal Mile and St Giles Cathedral by Half A Century Of Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Michigan - US*


Untitled by Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Lights by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sheffield, England*

Going home by Mike O'Neil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Bright, by Vicma Lee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

124 by Matthew Cassidy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadeloupe*


Porte 1 embarquement immédiat ! by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadeloupe *


La chaudière a explosé ! by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Phalanx of Gondolas, Venice. by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


NuitBlanche07_2 by mme_fouette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cabanes de pêcheurs avec carrelets by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Leica M8/SUMMICRON 28mm F2 ASPH by David Lam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


La mer de glace au pied de l'aiguille du midi. by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Boston Public Garden by Ayush Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


NANA; Place Blanche; Paris 1961 © Christer Strömholm by leica_camera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux*


L'Hermione a quitté Bordeaux by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


NIKON F90X Nikkor 1.4/50 APX 400 New LC29 by Leinik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Audley Weir NSW by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Un jardin sous la tour by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Manitoba - Canada*


Pathways on the Seine by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Şener Hayat, on Flickr


----------



## tomPunk (Nov 3, 2014)

jose l. said:


> *Toronto*
> 
> 
> NANA; Place Blanche; Paris 1961 © Christer Strömholm by leica_camera, on Flickr


*?* It says right in the picture name, Place blanche, Paris, 1961*?*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cuba*


Cuba by GREG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Last Breathes by jnrbrad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Eh, Toile du matin ! by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


07-25 by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


Mimmo Jodice Museo Madre Napoli by Pietro Grotta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Un soir d'automne by Luc Mary-Rabine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff - UK*


Winter Wonderland by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi - India*


INDIEN, india, Varanasi (Benares) frühmorgends entlang der Ghats , 14491/7448 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton - UK*


about to set sail by Adrian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Ponte Tibetano by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Spiagge d'autunno 5 by mercurio.cristiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antequera - Spain*


Colegiata Santa Maria la Mayor/ Antequera by Fran García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Maréchal Fabert by Bertrand Toussaint, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenaya lake - US*


Thunderheads over Tenaya Lake by Doug Santo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Usk river*


night time over the River Usk by Richard lewis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jonkoping - Sweden*


Nightview over the harbor of Jönköping by Peter Sundberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

corporate fog by guilherme nóbrega, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leiri - Finland *


Lightroom-72.jpg by Vlad Z., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Beatiful Madrid by Julián del Nogal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vermont - US*


Over the river and through the woods by Laura Lee Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astana *


Prominent waves on the bank of the Ishim River by Raymond Whitby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


ballet clásico by Hector Conde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blenio - Switzerland*


Val di Blenio by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kronborg castle - Denmark*


To be or not to be? by Lucia Fantasia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Narrow Lane*

Narrow Lane by Ron Herst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Talmont-sur-Gironde, Poitou-Charentes, France*

Les Croix by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montauban, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 1852 : Robert de Cotte, 1656-1735, façade, 1739, de la cathédrale Notre-Dame de l'Assomption, Montauban, Tarn-et Garonne, Occitanie, jeudi 5 octobre 2017, 13:11:41 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shelburne Falls, Massachusetts*

Untitled by Mr. Tailwagger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Timah Tasoh Lake, Perlis, Malaysia*

l wave l by Hafiz Soyuz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

Eye of London! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*El Cabrero, Cartagena de Indias, Bolivar, Colombia*

Love in the Time of Cholera by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trogir, Croatia*
Trogir Croatia by Andy Kobel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Qasr Farafra, Egypt*
White Desert, Egypt by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chaouen, Morocco*
Chaouen 3 by Isabel Perez Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hannover, Germany*
Stadtfriedhof Stöcken, Hannover by Elke Kemna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amboise, France*
Château d'Amboise by christian GRELARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yereván, modern city by teonewman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160601_0126 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Against the Sky by Eduardo Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Fly in 3...2...1... by *Lolly*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Mario Perez Carrion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo skylines by ragnebl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
A beacon by Donna Brittain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Urbex by Matt Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Alvinegro Drummond by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Whitehall St. Subway Station by Jon Ortega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by manakel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline by handmiles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
The wait by luca dionisi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
▬ © A.Hunia ▬ 20170322 DSC03356 BW [email protected] by AlbinOnFlickr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Empty Roads at midday in the European Quarter of Brussels by Manuel Gomera Deaño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Materialism by Gunnar Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki at Night by sugiro15, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge at night by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Palacio de Santoña by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Petersburg *


The Church of the Savior on Spilled Blood, Saint Petersburg, Russia by Sergei Sigov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Untitled by Vincenzo Russo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zagreb*


Land painting by Nenad Suznjevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

ancient-trees-beth-moon-10 by Tatianna Morales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


early morning by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havan*a


Havana, years…. by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Otonagon river*


A Mindful Walk in the Present Moment-Stepping Stones, Middle Branch, Ontonagon River by Kirt E. Carter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by mike atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville*


Danger! by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Agathe Ekm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Monica - US*


Santa Monica Summer by Tri Tran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito*


under the top off the cathedral by rudy Pilarski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balcarce - Argentina*


They are coming by Patricio Saner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Palacio de Santoña by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Steep Hill by Ilovetodig0044, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Traveler by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lujan - Argentina*


Sanctuary by Patricio Saner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Karlovy Vary - Czech republic*


_MG_2607_web - The Tepla river in KV city center by Alex DROP, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Esculturas de la Catedral de la Almudena. Madrid. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Central Park Snow 1-24-16 by lardfr1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgos - Spain*


catedral de burgos b&w by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Vicente de la Sonsierra - Spain*


San Vicente de la Sonsierra (La Rioja) by Léon HUCORNE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Les dessus de Paris. Paris, oct 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_3499-1 by Daniele Berto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astana*


Henna in Astana by Raymond Whitby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


BOB is leaving the building by Mark Holt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto*


Japanese Couple by Wilson Chong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi - India*


INDIEN, india, (Benares) Varanasi, before sunrise on the Ganges near the ghats, 14407/7284 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


PERCORRENDO IL CORTILE UFFIZI IN UN GIORNO DI PIOGGIA by Marcello Alinari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerez - Spain
*

La Romería (Monumento al enganche) by Manu Vilela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Spain*


over the top by Alberto Dati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


A wet day by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


XR808 by Mark Holt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Another pedestrian... by Ahmad Kavousian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


The Bodyguard by Alessio Catelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


bring on the rain~ New Zealand by mimo khair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Nymphs of the Seine relief, Pont Alexandre III by josefrancisco salgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


World Trade Center one by Johannes Nacpil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Peek a Boo II by Catherine Clark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Over the Crossing by NanosPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Shadows to sunset by tymo49, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Camden Lock, East Yard, Camden Town, London. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Streetart in NYC by Thomas Eltervåg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Black Shadow in Alabama by Herve Dulongcourty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taughannock waterfall - US*


STONE HEART by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tetpotzotlan - Mexico*


Untitled by I Rome, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Texas - US*


Windmills over Tx by JASON A. LISTON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona*


rambla catalunya by R G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Western Concourse by handmiles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague by steve brown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vinnitsa - Ukraine*


Distorted life in cells by Viktor K., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Khajuraho - India*


INDIA - Khajuraho Group of Monuments is a group of about 20 Hindu and Jain temples, reliefs and sculptures, 14199/7085 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coquitlam - Canada*


Flying Over Coquitlam, BC, Canada by Arlene Gee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elvaston - UK*


Stately sky by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Clouds flying over the Boston Common - [EXPLORED 2015-01-08 #99] by Bill Damon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Proposal At the Eiffel Tower by mobhistory, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Udine - Italy*


salendo... by un gatto di passaggio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


superman by Flavio Calcagnini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Something's Out There by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Windsor - UK*


exodus by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Riverside Park South, NYC by josefrancisco salgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newport*


Something different... by Lyndon Hatherall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


I' ll run with you by Sofia Petachti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


la stessa logica di un sogno...o di un incubo by G L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Out With Dog by Alisdair Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Retour vers le passé ! by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


ANTIBES Le grand défi de Nicolas Lavarenne by dav csl, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tamarin, Loro Parque, Tenerife*

Tamarin, Loro Parque, Tenerife by Hector Corpus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Transamerica Pyramid . *

Transamerica Pyramid . XT1 . by Guilhem Bringuier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bristol zombie walk 2017*

Advanced gurning (shame about the mask label sticking out!) by Andrew Newman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Allington, Inglaterra, Reino Unido*

Tranquil reflections by Andrew Newman, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eger 2017*

Eger 2017 by Mihaly Ivany, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Worcester, Inglaterra, Reino Unido*

Cafe.... Loco! by Jason Hood, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zoo*

la panthère pose by rondoudou87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cigarette Break*

Cigarette Break by Natan Salinas R., en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*St.-Petersburg
*

"Peter the Great" battlecruiser is leaving Kronstadt after Navy parade by Suicidal Zombie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere place*

Misa ATO Carrière de Fertőrákosi by misa ato, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Greetsiel*

Greetsiel by Shot Yield Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gijón, Asturias*

Universidad Laboral by Hector Corpus, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*USA - The West*

Palo Alto ship wreck by Shot Yield Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Eastbourne Pier*

Eastbourne Pier by Shot Yield Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manhattan Bridge & Empire State Building*

Manhattan Bridge & Empire State Building by Shot Yield Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coney Island boardwalk jogging*

Coney Island boardwalk jogging by Shot Yield Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Coney Island Cyclone Roller Coaster & Wonder Wheel*

Coney Island Cyclone Roller Coaster & Wonder Wheel by Shot Yield Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hamburg*

Hamburg harbour steam tugboat Woltman (built in 1904) by Shot Yield Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Osborne House Gardens on the Isle Of Wight*

Osborne House Gardens on the Isle Of Wight by Shot Yield Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*One World Trade Center*

One World Trade Center by Shot Yield Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rain cloud*

rain cloud by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Full speed*

full speed by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dom St. Blasien*

Dom St. Blasien_01 by Adam G, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*White City, Baku, Azerbaijan*

Black in White by Heydar Heydarov, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The National Museum of Scotland, Edinburgh*

What a museum ... by Alexander Fink, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seen in Hamburg-Speicherstadt*

Bright side and dark side by Alexander Fink, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seen in Antwerp / Belgium*

Storefront at Grote Markt by Alexander Fink, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Waddeson Manor *

D7K_7691-Pano: Waddeson Manor (National Trust) Infrared by Colin McIntosh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canary Wharf, London*

D7K_7604: Canary Wharf, London in infrared by Colin McIntosh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

* London Eye*

D7K_7497: London Eye in infrared by Colin McIntosh, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Curitiba,Brazil*

caridade by kendy fujita, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Curitiba,Brazil*

palácio do governo by kendy fujita, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gaziantep, Turkey*
Gaziantep by Andy Kobel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Umag, Croatia*
The Bay of Umag, Croatia by Daniel Brunner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bled, Slovenia*
Steam Train, Bled, Slovenia by Mihael Grmek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pula, Croatia*
Amphitheatre Pula, Croatia. by Daniel Brunner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
14 mm story by Ignacy Cembrzyński, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Untitled by Malte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
107 Days Till Bangkok by *Brad M.*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2017-10-21-10-35-32-XT021119-2 by Vladimir Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by kranz fafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
miserable. by Ceri Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran via Madrid by Tomas Ju, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
1_8G7A1821 by catfordCelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
The view from the Sapphire skyscraper in Istanbul by Count__Zero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Brasil by C.C.P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
NYC 51st by Domenico Marchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La pyramide by Olivier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Night 2015 by Marco B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Time Traveller by Robert-Jan van Lotringen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Petr Horák, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
30102017-_DSF0228.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chenonceau, France*
Le château de Chenonceau by Crazy Monk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaneohe bay at Oahu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
KANEOHE MORNING BLACK AND WHITE by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Liberty Bridge by hidarinia photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Forli - Italy*


Forlì- SAM_1543-1 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Louisville - US*


42-A The Big Four Bridge by brian marrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo*


Quislings recidence, Oslo, Norway. by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dorset by Paul Whiting, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Streets of Gamla Stan by (Inactive) Yiannis Theologos Michellis - Γιάννης Θεολόγος Μιχελλής, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Spring Grove Cemetery & Arboretum by brian marrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Motta - Italy*


Small Ancient World .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo Bay 24:10 by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw*


Untitled by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florida keys - US*


The Sea Whisperer - Study 3 by Sandra Canning, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avila - Spain*


interior catedral, Avila black & white by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avila - Spain*


detalle muralla de Avila by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Start of the Sydney-Hobart Yacht Race, 1971 by State Library of New South Wales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Skyfall - Hold Your Breath and Count to Ten . . . by Erik Ternsjö, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Chains by Geor Hannert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Breve nevicata sulla Mole by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


~on the road again~ by Tasos Tsoukalas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salisbury - UK*


Feet by Ian Southwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Waiting by Ian Southwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin Cathedral by Ian Southwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chester - UK*


Chester Cathedral by Ian Southwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salisbury - UK*


Salisbury Cathedral by Ian Southwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


To the light by chemigali, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Marcin Krawczyk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan de los Reyes - Spain*


San Juan de los Reyes by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


And there was light. by Marián Company Seguí, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdes peninsula - Argentina*


Avistamientos. by Carmen Martinez Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoi An - Vietnam*


Cyclos in the rain by Tri Tran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Christmas lights by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


z-scan 13 by Laurent Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem - Netherlands*


Winter by Rob Plasschaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cremona - Italy*


Piazza del Duomo e il Battistero by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


It's raining men (II). by Carlos Arriero, on Flickr


----------



## KDFW (Aug 27, 2012)

*Aparecida, Brazil
*








National Shrine of Our Lady Aparecida. by Johnny Sequeira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lee - US*


Proteus Rising From the Sea by Sandra Canning, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami*


Welcome to the Hyperloop by Sandra Canning, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lions Bay - Canada*


View from St. Mark's Summit by Songralonian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cherleston, SC - US*


Diamonds in the Sky by Jason Frye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kansas city - US*


Blizzard by Emmanuel Canaan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto
*

Toronto Winter Storm Feb. 08 096 by citatus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Walt Disney - US*


IllumiNations in Black & White by Adam Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snowdonia - UK*


Near the waters edge quiet souls peer into the shimmering reflections by Richard Lane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Edge of Pacific by MO TUN KYAW, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bagan - Thailand*


Torres en el Tiempo by Visualística, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Sneak Peek by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


"Sky Snake" by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Byron Bay - Australia*


slush by Sarah Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malaysia*


DSC_0449 by Nasir Ali, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bike trending by Anthony Grosso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laterns - Austria*


touch the snow by gregor H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


tranvia_rojo by bocata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Graz - Austria*


The Friendly Alien by Robert Ulmer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Night on City*

Night on City, by Vicma Lee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

Madrid in bianco e nero by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Candelo, Piedmont, Italy*

Ritorno al Ricetto by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Villa Turchini, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*

Silenzio - Silence by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Denmark*

Stevns Klint... by Maike Berndt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Vittoriano - Azione by Mr.Bat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Place de la République - Paris by New Pro Agency, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gloriette, Vienna, Austria*

15 observers by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trollhättan, Sweden*

The railroad to Ghosttown by Johan Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam Canal 3 by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Melbourne, Victoria*

City view and Yarra River by Nishan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ely - UK*


View from the crowsnest by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Evening at Opéra Garnier by Tri Tran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Light by Ilovetodig0044, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auray - France*


Watching the River Flow by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Louis du Rhone - France*


Illuminations portuaires / Harbor Illuminations by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


MINOLTA AF 7000 28 105 APX 100 New LC 29 by Leinik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


when the boat comes in by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*the apostles - Australia*


Which Apostle would you follow? by gabrielfiuza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagoya metro area - Japan*


TLC 11: A Rise of Triton by Yoshihiko Wada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincoln - UK*


Floodlit Chapter House, Lincoln Cathedral by Ken McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corfu - Greece*


Staring At Maria by Stylianos Lavranos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Into the Light by Nigel Parker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


El destino es el viaje !! by Juan Jose Rentero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


alcazar segovia black&white by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madre de Dios river - Peru*


Navegando el Río Madre de Dios. Amazonas. perú. by Benya Acame, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Biggest Store In The World by Steven Feather, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nelsonville - US*


The Old Brewery by Award Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid *


Murrah Building Memorial B&W w/ Reflecting Pool in Color Isolation by airkev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


Ghost Walk period dresser. by steve gombocz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boracay - Philippines*


Sailboat,Boracay, Philippines Color Isolation by airkev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fountains Abbey by Christine Whitehead, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan *


Untitled by H'sen BERGAOUI -حسن البرقاوي, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


On the market by Felix Van Cakenberghe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chay river - Vietnam*


Sông Chảy by Shawn Harquail, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Appreciating Art 048 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maui - US*


Maui Windsurfer Color Isolation by airkev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Drax in the Dark by Michael Oakes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Elliott Erwitt - La Gacilly by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


From Suleymaniye Mosque to Bosphorus by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul
*

Suleymaniye Mosque / Istanbul by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome - Colosseum by Fabrizio Di Ruscio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany - Italy*


Teatro del Silenzio, Lajatico, Italy by [ PsycBob ], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa *


Welcome to the Canadian Parliament by Yohsuke Ikebuchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK*


unicorn by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden - Germany*


Dresda (Germany) by Mauro Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanoi - Vietnam*


Vietnam Telecom by Shawn Harquail, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


PC010125 by Serkan Tümbaş, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocamodour - France*


Scorci di Racamadour by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dragon in town by Philippe Monnier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Galeries dorées... by Nathalie Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delphi - Greece
*

Ruins of the Temple of Apollo and the Theater - Delphi, Sept 2017 by Marco Restano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delphi - Greece*


Athenian Treasury - Delphi, Sept 2017 by Marco Restano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponferrada - Spain*


almenas castillo templario, Ponferrada by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Seattle Wheel by Josh Huggett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Austin - US*


Downtown Austin Texas Bat Bridge by Daniel Wishard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


THE FRAZER VAULT : ROOKWOOD CEMETERY by smortaus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city*


Untitled by Isabella MR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris 2017 by Kalinus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Majengo - Kenya*


Cou(p) monté (Explore) by Michel Groleau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zanzibar - Tanzania*


Petit matin à Zanzibar (Explore) by Michel Groleau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


Rebel Rams in grey by James Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macau*


Grand Lisboa Hotel by - J.S.K photo impressions -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*flying over Norway*


Watch your feet by Alexander B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nærøyfjord - Norway*


Lady Elisabeth by 13 Salty Dog 77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Netherton Canal Tunnel - UK*


Netherton Canal Tunnel, Windmill End, Netherton 11/09/2011 by Gary S. Crutchley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Minnesota - US*


Bridge Splash by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


moody by T T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


2017♦127 by ruggero ranzani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Funiculaire de Bica by popmarttour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salzburg, Austria*

Salisburgo by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tower*

Tower, by Vicma Lee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Piazza del Popolo by Gumball Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Charlottenburg, Berlin, Germany*

Hole in the Roof by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, UK*

Leaning Tower of Pizzas by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hooe, Plymouth, England*

Abandonment by Brian Holland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitby, England, United Kingdom*

Putting it straight! [mono] Explored. by Dave Cappleman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shanghai, China*

Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Parliament, Budapest, 2017 by Rubin Laser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sandymount, Dublin, Ireland*

AIB Bankcentre by picturesbyJOE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bridgnorth, England*

Full Steam by Nigel Parker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trogir, Croatia*

Playgrounds ... by Michiel de Lange, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Giardino di Boboli, Florence, Tuscany, Italy*

Perseo by Antonio Pedroni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Cornwall, England*

Hartland Point Lighthouse by Ron Herst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Rochelle, Poitou-Charentes, France*

Le Nao Victoria by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montauban, Midi-Pyrenees, France*

Le Jour ni l’Heure 2019 : Antoine Bourdelle, 1861-1929, Monument aux Combattants et Défenseurs du Tarn-et-Garonne, dit aussi aux Mort de 1870, 1894-1902, Montauban, place Bourdelle, jeudi 5 octobre 2017, 15:43:45 by Renaud Camus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Massachusetts*

Untitled by Mr. Tailwagger, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marina City, Chicago, Illinois*

Mies v Goldberg by Bob Segal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Laos*

monument du photographe inconnu ! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Venezia by paolo trapella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caserta - Italy*


Il leone triste by gianclaudio curia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chongqing - China*


Chongqing by Li Yangzao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York Winter - Snow and the Chrysler Building - by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Intrepid by Macario Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Manhattan - Winter by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Graaf castle*


Chateau de Graaf by Wim Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manila*


Street Basketball by reikoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Porthleven - UK


Strom Surge by Andy Davey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Elif Guzel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Massai Mara - Kenya*


Wildebeests crossing - Masaï Mara - Kenya by Charlotte BLANCHET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The descent of man by Paul Biggs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria - Spain*


Txoriburu by Joseba Iriarte http://josebairiarte.wordpress.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The Mall, Central Park, Winter, New York City 29 by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iguazu - Argentina*


Iguazu Falls - Argentina by Tiago Milani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Havre - France*


2017-04 Le Havre- 016-20170422 by Daniel BRIOT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


abandonné - abandoned by philippe haumesser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2016-2017-2018 Paysages-093-20170325 by Daniel BRIOT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


dogsea (1 of 1) by Tom McPherson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


RU-100374 by Ryszard Unton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


RAY MAN by Florence Bonnin, on Flickr


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*Paris*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/olympe16/15326607490/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore by Edmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Untitled by Lincoln Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
3_DSC8053 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Death Walk, Mixquic, Mexico by Renaud Mars, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Old Town Stockholm, Sweden by Michael Wifall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Tejados, cúpulas ..Madrid gatuno by Pedro Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Urban Shade and Light by Marc Dalmulder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Untitled by bb1mm1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Copacabana palace by Glenn Le Bras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Mies v Goldberg by Bob Segal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Street Photography by Chuck Tosoian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Regent Street, London UK by Stephen Salisbury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Vincenzo Russo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Church of St Publius, Valletta by Liselotte Albisser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles by _EdG_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
|| The Future || by Mark Cornick LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia (Santorini island), Greece*
Blue domes churches of Santorini Island by Ankit Sharma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rouen, France*
Gold extraction !!! by François Tomasi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kihei beach at Maui, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Sunset by Gordon Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Checkmate by Stuart Mckiggan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Fairmont Hairpin, Monte Carlo by Stephen Griggs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tivoli, Italy*

Via Campitelli by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hortiguela, Castille and Leon, Spain*

Monasterio de San Pedro de Arlanza by Senén García, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*

Giants by Jawad Saleem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burbank, California, United States*

092317-1545 by Chris Collins, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

L1000918 copy by clement soustra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Philippines*

IMG_5856 copy by clement soustra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Trevi Fountain by Gumball Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadt, Vienna, Austria*

Triple Reflection by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, UK*

Queen Caroline's Temple by chrisd666, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Hoe, Plymouth, England*

Barbican Harbour by Brian Holland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scarborough Borough, England, United Kingdom*

Dark Dawn. by Dave Cappleman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greater Jerash, Jerash, Jordan*

Plaza Oval de Jerash ( Jordania ) by Teresa Esteban, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Too Sentimental by win_soegondo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Tuscany, Italy*

Die Wölfin, Siena, 2017 by Rubin Laser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*

Rovinj at dusk ... by Michiel de Lange, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antwerpen, Belgium*

Teniers by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Near Oban, Scotland*

Lighthouse on Loch Linnhe by Ron Herst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le Caillaud, Poitou-Charentes, France*

Enchevêtrement by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown Vancouver B&W - Canada by The Web Ninja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Epic SkyTree... by Tasayu Tasnaphun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Izmir, Turkey*
dolce vita by Emily Jones / Emel Akar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
Forest City by Lee Squall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal in black and white by Craig Fildes, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*

Cour d'école by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*

Rue de Langallerie by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Hot Rod by Jack Swinkels, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*

Montétan by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*

Valency by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Goa, India*
Moonwalk by Nimit Nigam, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Casablanca, Maroc*

Twin Center by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
Le troupeau... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
IMG_4127_2 by Leon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Hey Taxi by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon 1e - Place des Terreaux 2 by Océ Klbr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oia (Santorini island), Greece*
Santorini Greece by Kevin Kretschmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
street vendor by Guowei_Liang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
IMG_6408(1) by Enix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok, Thailand by Stefano Cicatiello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
SUSAS by FEI-CHUN YING, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Principality of Monaco*
Monte Carlo Casino by Stephen Griggs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
IMG_3470 by Enix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
White Lines by Mike Mulcahy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New_York_City_Cityscape_Black_White_photography_120 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Annika Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Reflections, Toronto by Herbert Plagge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Arches by Marc Rauw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bour, Feroe islands*
vieux by Mireille Muggianu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta morning worker by Neville Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Walking alone by Dominic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Coloreando by Sergio Guajardo Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, France*
Streets of Toulouse by Maé Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Street Photography by new.E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Street in BW. Albertina in Vienna by Marcin Kopiec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Foto des Tages 15. Oktober 2013 by Thomas Bechtle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Street photography (Marrakesh) (XIII) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
liSboa by Marco Lemos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Door onto the canal by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Woodbridge Tide Mill B&W DAS by John Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


Out to Pasture by S Demmer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


corn and more by Thorsten Vogt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Ancient Modern by Hans Faye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Backwater by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amalfi - Italy*


DSC_0185 by Lorenzo Ventura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Puerta del Sol by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem - Netherlands*


Elswout Estate near Haarlem,The Netherlands. by Howard White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Train departing / train au départ / tren que sale / Zug verlassen by Welsh photographs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Train departing / train au départ / tren que sale / Zug verlassen by Welsh photographs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Almost ready by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Sussex - UK*


The Breakthrough by Lloyd Austin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Manhattan by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


DSC_0533PSedit6464.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


Peacefully by Henri Sauve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa*


Piazza De Ferrari-Genova by Antonio Casti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pellizzano - Italy*


Val di Sole Village by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy*


Museo Castello Banfi by Antonio Casti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miao - China*


A bridge to wise simplicity by gabrielfiuza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenerife - Spain*


Loro Parque, Tenerife by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Natales - Chile*


Puerto Natales by Medigore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg*


Procession of electric stars - Шествие электрических звёзд by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Behind the columns - За колоннами by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


grupo escultórico en fuente de agua by Susana Mulé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg*


Black Night on Neva River - Чёрная ночь на Неве by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Laguna dorata by luigi ricchezza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC2440 - Viaduc 30x30 by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Tranquility in the city #serenityattack #tranquility #cbd #singapore by Simon Ashby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Downtown Miami by Edison Paez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
San Pedro Garza Garcia 1 by Victor M. Torres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow - metro by dhruba B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by kranz fafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montréal downtown by Adrien Lammoglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Moon over then old port by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
I want a dog for my bike! by Bryan Pizzillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik Street Art by david seaton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Running From the City by Tom Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha, Qatar by Rich Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Agoraphobia by adresaba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
- Golden Peak - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
01012016-DSCF0507.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Acropolis (mono) by Nigel Annison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
(757/17) Coches en La Habana XVIII by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Pushing his cart by Daniel Stocker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Walk by Laura Aitchison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gramado, Brazil*
Herança by Paulo Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo - Brazil by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colombo, Sri-Lanca*
Drenched Colombo by Suranga D Wijeratne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location in Sardegna, Italy*
Bastioni Cristoforo colombo - Predominanza del rosso by antonio simula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Thu Thiem Bridge by AR's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Looking Into Now by mkaptzan99, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
forbidden city by Xuan Che, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Life outside the Opera House by gabrielfiuza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bled, Slovenia*
View from Bled Castle - Slovenija by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm Beach Life. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Marseille, Mucem Museum by St James Gate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Munich, Germany*
Strolling by Alan Gardiner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guelph - Canada*


Gryphon statue by DeZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao*


Musée Guggenheim, Bilbao. by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London shadows by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


Étretat...autrement . by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Got the Time? by Dave Fine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


gallura's flood by Marcello Trois, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Latera - Italy*


San Clemente - Latera (VT) by Simone Lucchesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Strike a pose by Gogasz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bodrum - Turkey*


Bodrum / Turkey by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Eye by Ken Griffith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich *


SHQM by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sonneberg - Switzerland*


Sonnenberg, Kriens, Switzerland by Christian Hermann Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kansas city - US*


Union Station by night, Kansas City by J Mu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Sunflower Field by Jon Sargisson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambridge - UK*


Trinity Hall by Vicky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


Erwin Wurm! I love it ! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Free lunch, Loro Parque by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai
*

Shanghai - La tour Perle d'Orient et le Shanghai World Financial Center. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gujarat - India*


Gujarat - Entrée d'un temple à Bhuj. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Propeller by Charlie Pottle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


MC by Macario Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Silhouettes dans les Alpes . by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


Domplatz - Köln by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


Lyon - Au musée des Beaux-Arts. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Blanc*


Suspendus dans le vide . by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ladakh - India*


Ladakh - La Nubra et la Shyok Vallée depuis le monastère de Diskit by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stornoway - UK*


Into the Light by The Unexplored, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pescara - Italy*


Pescara 5 by Ivano Di Benedetto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Antiquarium (München) by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Emosson - Switzerland*


Barrage d'Émosson en Suisse . by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York
*

DSCF3059PSedit6037.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarteano - Italy*


Sarteano (Castiglioncello del Trinoro) SI - SAM_0822-1 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey*


King Midas 2 by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Communication by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


MacDuff 09/52 by Wet Noses Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Rosy Path by H. Evan Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


The flying Dutchess by josh vimal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Carpet Repair by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarquinia - Italy*


Santa Maria In Castello - 2 by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Nepal*


NEPAL , Bhaktapur, Tempel , Pagoden usw. Töpfermarkt und - Handwerk, 16443/8762 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Image as power by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Bristol International Balloon Fiesta 2017 - Glowing night by Gogasz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arlington - US*


Arlington National Cemetery by Nat Carmichael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brecon Beacons - UK*


Black Mountains Brecon Beacons by simon rees, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honolulu*


“The young have aspirations that never come to pass, the old have reminiscences of what never happened.” ―Saki, Reginald 🐦🐦🐦 by anokarina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadaques - Spain*


3R8A2723-Edit.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton - UK*


Untitled by Agata Urbaniak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire - UK*


Yorkshire by Lee Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairns - Australia*


James Mitchell #6 by Lachlan Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suffolk - UK*


Race against time by David Feuerhelm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


Valley Pass by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essex - UK*


Clacton Pier by Lee Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Doom by Peter Bjärterot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


View of Stockholm from Viking Lines by xiaoran.bzh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


Portland.04930 by Film&PhotoArchivist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New River Gorge - US*


New River Gorge Bridge in B & W by WVTROUT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Autumn Burn off by JEFF MCLACHLAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Roquebrun b&w landscpe old lens by Jonathan Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito*


Symbols (Quito, Ecuador. Gustavo Thomas © 2017) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


museo di Napoli by Domenico Tavolozza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Toronto*
Architecture_bw EyeEmbestshots EyeEm Gallery EyeEm Best Shots EyeEm Best Edits Shootermag Eye4photography EyeEm Masterclass Eyeemphotography Black And White Blackandwhite Photography Blackandwhite Black & White Open Edit Cityscapes Urban Geometry Street by jcl_paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC09613 by Moodycamera Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Hasselblad HB 4116 by Luiz Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague by Jacob Höferlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New_York_City_Manhattan_street_photography_231 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, 2017 by Reinhard Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Through My Lens by Martin Davey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
jazz men by Barry Kelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
The Gin & Tapas Bar by red_bandora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
BXLOVE on film by Thomas Frezel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Pulsating Dubai by Peter Buschmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by desquiliano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Dog.....s by matt collins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscu*


IMG_20171013_095642 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Manhattan by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Barbara Channel - US*


oil drilling rigs at the Santa Barbara Channel by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia
*

DSC08437 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Untitled by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh - US*


October Gothic by Dave Hallewell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


DSC09755 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle*


Tyne Bridge Mono, Newcastle upon Tyne by Brian Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


08.06.2016 00:26 by limerot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chittagong - Bangladesh*


Water Festival |:| Happy Bangla New Year 1422! by Hasan Murad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC01605 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


lonesome boatsman by Frank Wittig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasov - Romania*


Going Green. by Tiomax80, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


A tea with a view by Tiomax80, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Fashion week Paris by C.M. Hovinga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


judgement of paris by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadiz - Spain*


_DSC9733 by Enrique Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago # 7414 by Romeo Banias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Spain*


Barrio Húmedo by KRAMEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by agatabart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sumbawa - Indonesia*


a tradition of Sumbawa region call Pacuan Kuda Cilik by Jose Hamra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Waiting for customers by Gumball Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit*


Jolly Green Giant by D K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanoi*


Duck & Cover by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Sara Shevlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Ancestral, Dia de Muertos, Mexico by Renaud Mars, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


green by Steve Arnold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Red Sq. by Ramon C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Bordeaux by Nickotof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madeira island - Portugal*


Botanic Garden by Miroir (analog) Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madeira island - Portugal*


Ready for a hike by Miroir (analog) Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

In the distance by Wim Kappers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luzern - Switzerland*


Carnaval de Luzern by matthieu valentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Giraffes at Toronga Zoo, Sydney_HDR by Edgar Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edmonton - Canada*


Empty Seats.... by Heidi G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMAG8180 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


I see colour at the end of the tunnel by Yeelen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Sands - UK*


Untitled by James Mundie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hauterives - France*


Palais idéal du facteur Cheval / Fuji Neopan Acros 100 by Pierre-Alain Lombard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Massai Mara - Kenya
*

Wildebeests in the Masaï Mara - Kenya by Charlotte BLANCHET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by wayne grant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rockwood, CO*

DSNG0012 by Stanley Short, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

Vienna - Parlamento by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abarzuza, Navarre, Spain*

Monasterio de Iranzu by Senén García, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Des Moines, Iowa*

In the Heart of the City (EXPLORED) by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hafencity, Germany*

Stade Hafencity by Matthias Schröder, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Bastide, Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*

Pont Chaban-Delmas, Bordeaux by Ben Caledonia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by kabouterfriend, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


#blackandwhite of #CentralPark #midtown #NYC #CityScapes #CityParks by ben goewey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ceillac - France*


Ceillac . by Paul ATREIDES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sunset by Zunkkis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Funchal - Portugal*


Ready to leave by Miroir (analog) Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco*


Pink Flowers of Alcatraz by Edward Balch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples*


hatter magic by michele liberti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake District - UK*


Magic Hour Flight by Matthew James Turner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


3023 - Chapelle ND de Pitié, Etrun, 2016 by ikaune, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


Galleria Umberto I . Napoli. by Domenico Tavolozza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York
*

Rooftop shot @ Meatpacking district - Soho House by Robert-Paul Doove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi - India
*

morning @ Humayun's tomb by SUNGSOO LEE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


barca de pasaje by Boris Kombol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Streets of Gamla Stan by (Inactive) Yiannis Theologos Michellis - Γιάννης Θεολόγος Μιχελλής, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ajaccio - France*


BRZ-Sport by Bryzlame Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


The World's Largest Canadian Flag by Brandon Godfrey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

New York


The Traveler by Sandra Canning, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


Journey by Dreamcatcher photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

An old Plymouth by George Aivalis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec - Canada*


le nuage oblong du St-Laurent by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beaumaris - UK*


'Red Hill Bridge B&W IR' - Baron Hill, Beaumaris. by Kris Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kazakhstan *


Huh? by Mark Kirby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atlanta - US*


huh by lightonmymind, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Calle a Villa d'Este! by Conti Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Funchal - Portugal*


Harbour view by Miroir (analog) Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

Quelque part à Rome by Michel Molinari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice-58 by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turegano - Spain*


Turegano Castle by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Volubilis - Morocco*


Capitoline Temple; Volubilis by clémence·Liu , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Untitled by lucass lei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Not Everybody Goes Home by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Boat in Stockholm, Sweden 16/9 2017. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
when the boat comes in by Rob-Shanghai, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Treasure Island Views of San Francisco by Kai Phonphakdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Untitled by kranz fafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Last Rays of Summer by George Welcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Traffic Light by Rob van der Griend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Weird big metal bird by Edu Lima, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Tribune Tower by raphael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Plaça d'Espanya /Museu nacional d'art de Catalunya by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Sydney by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by PLTEAM Blickwinkel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Big Ben painted black by Bernhard Sitzwohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
General view of San Marco Piazza - Saint Mark square - taken from the vaporetto, Venice, Italy by Cloud Mine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
城 by 超奇 徐, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Central Station Brussels by Jean Cuvelier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Color explosion by Victor Prey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dalton, New Mexico*

CTS0121 by Stanley Short, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Budapest Keleti by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Bastide, Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*

Bordeaux - Rue Lucien Faure by Ben Caledonia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rochester Castle, Kent, South East England*

Rochester Castle by Jawad Saleem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zaragoza, Aragon, Spain*

La Cartuja de Aula Dei by Teresa Esteban, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*

Medienhafen, Düsseldorf, 2017 by Rubin Laser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jaipur, India*

The Struggle by Michiel de Lange, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carousel*

Carousel by Ron Herst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germans Sabat, Catalonia, Spain*

Sketches of Spain by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Oranienburger Straße / Hackescher Markt, Berlin by Benedikt Filip, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Retz, Lower Austria, Austria*

Alte Weinstraße / old street by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Gulls and Clouds by Maike Berndt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Niccolo, Florence, Tuscany, Italy*
Dalla terrazza - From the terrace by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rosazza, Piedmont, Italy*

Rosazza (Biella) by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Cruising by Notre Dame by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Leith, Edinburgh, Scotland*

Lieth Waters, Scotland by Tom Steemson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


We All Know What This Means by Kevin Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Night by fesign, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chile*

Torres del Paine, Chile [explore] by Nêssa Florêncio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paquis, Geneva, Canton of Geneva, Switzerland*

Pierre Fournier - Jardin de la Perle du Lac by Pierre Villanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Cakovec, Međimurska, Croatia*

V. Morandinija by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pont de tancarville, France*
Pont de Tancarville by morosphinx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location at ****** island, Greece*
Cloudy horizon by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
The temple in honor of the Holy New Martyrs and Confessors Russian by Sergey Lagovskiy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo Days by Liam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toledo, Spain*
Catedral Primada y Palacio Arzobispal, Toledo, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istria, Croatia*
istrians beautiful lifestyle ll by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florence, Italy*
Confidences by Luigi Azzarone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
af Chapman by Jens Haggren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pittenweem, Scotland*
Pittenweem1 by derek lamb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Rahlstiege #ShotFromAbove by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salford Quays, England*

Salford Quays (12) by benmet47, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leukerbad, Swizerland*

Near Leukerbad #3 by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Joke in the city.. by Johan AndMeaty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Magenta Airport, Sud, New Caledonia*

Air Calédonie - ATR 72-600 - F-OZLI by Ben Caledonia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norfolk, England*

Stow Windmill Norfolk by Jawad Saleem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, Nord-Pas-de-Calais, France*

Lille by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Scooters by Gumball Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Torija, Castille la Mancha, Spain*

Castillo de Torija (Guadalajara) by Teresa Esteban, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Sicily, Italy*

Palermo, Mai 2017 by Rubin Laser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Doha, Qatar*

Doha, Qatar by Michiel de Lange, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Tossa de Mar, Catalonia, Spain*

Sketches of Spain by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Porto, Portugal*


a cat around the corner by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Porto, Portugal*


A Sunny Day, 4 Busy People and a Beautiful River by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Porto, Portugal*


Ponte Dom Luis by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


Ouch! - Autsch! by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


Austria Center Vienna and Mischek Tower by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


Geometry in White by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Energy by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


Observation by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


Follow the Lines by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


still having lunch break by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Vienna, Austria*


Old Building - Modern Building by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Stairway to ...? by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Saxony, Germany*


Steel Dome by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Hole in the Roof by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Reflection by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Double by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Potsdamer Platz by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Shell Haus by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Tug Boats by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hamburg, Germany*


This way please.... by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Spiral by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Harbour View by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Berlin, Germany*


Mountaineer by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hesse, Germany*


Tower by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hesse, Germany*


Tower 185 by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hesse, Germany*


Hammering Man by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Travel bug or just watching ? by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Hong Kong by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hong Kong, China*


Skyline by Werner Schwehm, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Geneva, Quai des Bergues by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto, Portugal*
Speed Electric by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Perspective by Amanda Assis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Early morning in Moscow by Vladimir Khalichev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Afternoon in México City downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Sweden by Björn Djerf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid (DSC_6338) by S PA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Luna Park-011.CR2 by Glynne Hather, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
SDIM0587bw by Osman Tümay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Calle solitaria. Street Photography Black And White at Andorra by Emanuel Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro Cityscape (III) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
DSC_8503 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Light among Dark.jpg by Antoine Barthelemy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London November 10 2017 (54) City of London Skyline by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Chiesa S. Giorgio Maggiore by Francesco Maffucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

- edit: dmca


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Expo by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Behind the Burj Khalifa by Donal o Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night Vision of Chain Bridge by halukfirat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Marc-Olivier FILHOL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
30th Street Station, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
the torch by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre dame Paris by Fred L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Louvre by Yoshi Keller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Rope by PL Vision, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waalbrug, Netherlands*

De Oversteek by Mario Visser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Los Pinos, Colorado*

CTS0107 by Stanley Short, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Tio pepe by Andrea Stazi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Switzerland*

i believe i can fly by Ercan Cetin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heilig Kerst, Ghent, Oost-Vlaanderen, Belgium*

The Police Station by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central and Western, Hong Kong*

Hongkong, Victoria Harbour by Geert Theunissen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madison, Wisconsin*

The Magistrates Front Door by Caleb Tomplait, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vitoria, Basque Country, Spain*

Epsilon by Alfredo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colorno, Emilia Romagna, Italy*

Colorno by Giulio Bignardi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wyoming's Red Desert*

In the Honeycomb Buttes, B&W, #7 by Tom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseille, France*

Tempête d'automne by hervé koskas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nantes, France*

Nantes 246 by Laurent Salanderr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hanover, Germany*

The Eye-seven floors up (explored) by Leonegraph, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Morro Dois Irmãos, Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brasil. by paulisson miura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Dark City by Steve Ives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Raval by jorapa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Big Apple Milano by Andrea Onofri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Sourires by Mathieu Palazot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge and London City Hall - Black and White. by Rowan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
- Palazzo Ducale - by *Ric&Pup* - www.carlosias.it, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Boat by Court Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
ROUM0332-Modifier-Modifier.jpg by Gilles Roumain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
2017-10-25_00018 by wikipia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by night by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gloriette, Vienna, Austria*

La Gloriette by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trecchina, Basilicata, Italy*

Il borgo by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Street Of Clouds by Maike Berndt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maastricht, Netherlands*

Sluis Rue Collinet by Rob Schop, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ciutat Vella, Barcelona, Catalonia, Spain*

Sketches of Spain by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Hague, South Holland, Netherlands*

HTM PCC 1210 Conradkade by Mark-Jan De Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, Illinois*

Urban Grid by Bob Segal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Euston, London, England*

BT Tower by Pexpix, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Connected*

Connected by drager meurtant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saintes, Poitou-Charentes, France*

Fantômes dans le ciel !!! by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Doha Qatar*

Katara by Michiel de Lange, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*

Medienhafen, Düsseldorf, 2017 by Rubin Laser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brighton, England, United Kingdom*

Royal Pavilion, espectacular palacio en Brighton by Teresa Esteban, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*

monongahela by David Sharo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*

20160608-Victoria Embankment-4.jpg by Jawad Saleem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseille, France*

Nouvelle diagonale by hervé koskas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent, Belgium*

Monochrome Day by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Minturn, Colorado, United States*

DRGW0078 by Stanley Short, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vurenveld, Wezembeek-Oppem, Vlaams Brabant, Belgium*

Parc Tervuren by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Cakovec, Međimurska, Croatia*

zgrada kod teniskog igrališta by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney opera house b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Le Chateau by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Near Mombasa, Kenya*
Mombasa-Nairobi Road by Jon Newman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut monochrome by G SM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
A good dog at a traffic light in Mexico City. December, 2016. by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Salcedo Village Black & White by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn main street, Estonia by Konstantinos Farsalinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
Red Bridge, HCMC by Ha Le Thu Nga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Black and white people sittin' by Coobik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Electrico I-11.jpg by Michaël SCHRADER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
DSC_0107 by Vijay Ingle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Recife, Brazil*
Untitled by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taiz, Yemen*
TEDx Taiz 2014 by Zainab Yahia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavanger, Norway*
Ved sjøen på Hundvåg by Bärbel Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Under the bridge by Sebastian Sighell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane River by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
BFF by Streets In Motion, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Catedral de Santiago por sector de Calle compañía 2017. by Bola Ocho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Downtown - Vancouver, BC - Josh Kilner - BCIT Broadcast & Online Journalism 2017 by Josh Kilner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Den Haag, Holland*
Ministerie van Sociale Zaken en Werkgelegenheid by Marcel Pinto Abrantes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
The Red Square by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Mother & Daughter by Tony McGurk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Market Street, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
BW vs color by Fjodor M., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_204 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Fourvière surplombant Saint-georges by Ludo Guido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kavala, Greece*
couples... by Billy Tziatas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Up High in KL by Hemzah Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
Shangri La, Tanjung Aru Sabah by Lina Sariff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sochi, Russia*
Untitled by Olga Romanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DPP_0002 by SL84, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Turbulence | @Praia do Arpoador, #RiodeJaneiro, #Brazil by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Old men playing chess by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong skyline B&W by RudmerHK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
The Vessel-Hudson Yards-BW by Warren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
DB red and black white Berlin by MR-Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Plaza de Armas, Lima, Peru by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Sanctuaires Notre-Dame de Lourdes by paweesit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, France*
Day 19 --- "Chalet du Père Noël" by Lévis Wagnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dudley (Birmingham), U.K.*
Wolverhampton Street, Dudley. by Manoo Mistry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Geneve, Switzerland*
repetition by quietusleo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
Sheik Zayed Mosque BW by Donald E. Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riga, Latvia*
Street cafe (the girls are out for this evening) by Mikhail Korolkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Vilnius by Renatas Repčinskas Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Gaby Av, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baltimore, U.S.A.*
Baltimore Skyline in black and white by Craig Fildes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha, Qatar by Toby Forage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The crossing (explored 12 Nov. 2017) by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
R0006424.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Sacre Coeur by Yoshi Keller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Red bike by Laurent Kiruan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Richmond Bridge by Maciej Tatarka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

lights ... by David Kracht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oklahoma - US*


Lightning Strike IV by Sandra Herber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dans la brume... by Renaud Deplat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


All in row by susacu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

merry_go_round_natural_history by dave_didcot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


untitled . by Helmuth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lorna Doone by judy dean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arlington*


Arlington Row from the riverside by judy dean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


stealthy footsteps by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Un gardien et la foule Istanbul avril 2015 by Bertrand Coçut, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi - India*


Street Seller by Radhakrishna Rao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto*


Arashiyama by Sandra Herber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koyasan - Japan*


Okunoin I by Sandra Herber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


flying chairs by Richard Boak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Snow - Arriva LJ51OSK North Finchley 21st Dec 2009 (3) by BristolRE2007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


xy by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Biplanes at NAFB by Wayne Violette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Bienale di Venezia sculpture by Lorenzo Quinn 2017 by Emili Marimon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF5781_2 by Daniele Berto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Looking Towards Tomorrow by Almond Butterscotch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Korea*


Songgwang temples _JGS5420NB by Kiseob Chong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


A handfull of sparrows. by Luc Schuerman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Puy-l'Évêque by Karma Jigme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

DSCF4657 by marc reyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite - US*


Yosemite Winter Fine Art Landscapes! Sony A7RII yosemite National Park Winter Snow! Dr. Elliot McGucken Fine Art Landscape Photography! Ansel Adams & John Muir Tribute! by 45SURF Hero's Odyssey Mythology Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Autumnal Years by Grooover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago
*

Untitled by Kevin Dickert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York
*

A Way Through by James Hale, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


praise the lord by frax[be], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dumfries - UK*


Lincluden Collegiate Church by James Johnstone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ptrambanan temple - Indonesia*


The Magnificent Prambanan Temple by Dian Kurniawan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore
*

The Singapore Lion by Wayne Violette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul. Turkey*
the lonely bench / feeling empty by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florence, Italy*
Santa Croce by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bellapais monastery, Cyprus*
Bellapais monastery by Otto Gal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Reading platform 10 © by wpnewington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, France*
Port au Pétrole Strasbourg by Boomer Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
The Dark by Jonathan Danker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Palacio de la Ciencia by Juan Nuñez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150711_0236D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Emmanuel Zambrano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, Sweden by ariqkim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
GRAN VIA by Roberto de la Guia Javega, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
The angel in Prague by Hasse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Night fishing by Luis Felipe Gomes Peixoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Smile by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
2017-06-03 paris rue 016 by Philippe Henry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower in Paris and Kiosk by Martynas Kvasis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Hello Yello by Eric Baygon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
The darker side of Venice by Zoltán Vörös, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Gozo, Malta*
Azure Window by Marcos J.Silveira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Snap by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina 4 by Jelle Teusink, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le Puy-en-Velay, France*

Le Puy en Velay . X20. by Guilhem Bringuier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rockwood, CO*


DSNG0014 by Stanley Short, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grimsby, England, United Kingdom*

This is the Last Time by 4oClock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kent - UK*


Rough Shores by MartPics1968, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Batalha - Portugal*


Mosteiro Santa Maria da Vitória by Bill Matra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dürer by Emiliano Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Smiling Bess.... by Willie Forde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Moray by Katharina Dietz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villafranca de Penedes - Spain*


Dimonis - Demons by Ramon C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Gomera - Spain*


2017 - spain - la gomera - foggy street by Max Holzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Todi - Italy
*

Un filo di luce by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brittany - France*


Char à voile by Clarissa Canepari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


_DSC4955 by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montpelier - France*


Stade de la mosson by srouve78, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


looking at you kid by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Appreciating Art 041 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hameln - Germany*


WATER LANDSCAPE by berndhar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


l'Opéra Garnier - La Grande Gallerie - Paris by Christophe Plc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_1491 by Riccardo Ronchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Bird's Nest by Rogier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Symphony of Lights, Hong Kong by Karen Thorburn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*


Itchy face by randy+lei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


I.I by Martina Güll, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ponte de Lima, Portugal*
Birds lantern, Ponte de Lima by PHOTOGRAFIEBER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madison, U.S.A.*
winter walk by Bernie Kasper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Braga, Portugal*
Main plaza B&W, Braga by PHOTOGRAFIEBER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Gotham River by Tony Lau Photographic Art, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Bridges in Prague / Pražské mosty by Jirka Chomát, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore downtown, Singapore*
2 worlds by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
View from Mother Armenia - Yerevan - Armenia by Uncle G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160401_0273 gr by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad lepra by Carlos Fausto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Catalonia Days by Cristina Migliorini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
DSC_5161_HDR-Edit by Alf Aagaard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Views by Exposphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Arcos da Lapa by Carlos Emerson Jr., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New_York_City_Manhattan_street_photography_185 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Rain by Instantaneous°, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Canary Wharf by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
gondola serv ice by alexandru crisan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta with two not really cheap white ladies in front by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Diamond in the ruins by Nemanja Jovanovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Silent Cititzen by Niklas Braun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Hungarian Night by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Postcard from Paris-22 by Sally Harmon Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London people on the South Bank by Marek Ziebart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg*


Procession of electric stars - Шествие электрических звёзд by Valery Parshin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Beach dog walk by Welsh photographs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Spezia - Italy*


Fishing Days by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


fog fisher by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*


PhotoWalk Nantes - 21-10-2017 by Sohmi ︎, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2 Persons, 1 Dog & 3 Streetlamps by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


dramatic sky by Boris Kombol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


VERTIGO by Sam Leighton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


International kite festival by Claudio Taras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit: dmca


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague by Juan Antonio Segal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dover - UK*


Dover Docks by micky b2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Pointillism. by Wormsmeat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Iván Rubín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Maryland - US*


Stillness 7/52 by Nathan H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Philharmonie de Paris by jerome [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Lower Riverside - 15.11.17 by Ryan Trower, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Matt Logan, on Flickr


----------



## 100P (Feb 21, 2010)

*Jasło, Poland*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Fishing boat by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
repetto by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Hungarian Night by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Défense de Fumer (No Smoking) by Allison Bailey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


IMG12817 by Marwa Noci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Tiempo de conversar by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


DSC_0395_1 by Daniele Berto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maggiore lake - Italy*


Grand Hotel by Marwa Noci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Conversation with trees by Green Tree, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Figueira da Foz - Portugal*


Rough Sea by carlos charrua, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waddenzee - Netherlands*


Sailing by Herman Vogel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


Black Stone by Sören Schaper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Egypt*


IMG_8052 copy by clement soustra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Palazzo Vecchio by Marwa Noci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plousnerin - France*


White Horses by mnicol13, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Who? by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
suspended by Perval Del Carlo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Monumento a los niños heroes by Michel Osnaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5815 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
AUGUST 2016 NM1_0035_013735-224 by Munroe Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin,Germany by thomas canna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Copacabana by Claudio Borba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Daylight savings time means I’ll never see the sun during work days, on the plus side nighttime Chicago shots are awesome! • • • • • #cityscape #bnw #chicago #aocbnw #bw #mychicagopix #cityview #chicagogram #monochrome #bnw_society #insta_chicago #igersch by Miguel Tellez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Plaça d'Espanya /Museu nacional d'art de Catalunya by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
🔽🔼 by nagòtt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Anthony Luco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
20171023_London_3240 by www.storvandre.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
In Gondola by Michele Di lella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Net managers' forum by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Instant by Paulina Wierzgacz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
TOP by Markus Moning, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Diamond Head from Ala Mona Park by Peter Hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge in Budapest by DoctorNo_34, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


selective Central Park by misfitsy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pompei - Italy*


...per le strade di Pompei... by Domenico Tavolozza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Where the lights go... ver.2 by Yin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


The Spire by R Lund photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Vendres - France*


Port-Vendres (66) by danychou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Seascape 10 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha
*

Doha, Qatar by Toby Forage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Cake by Barron B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lijiang - China*


Lijiang, China by Toby Forage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bari - Italy*


Offerings and devotions by thierry_meunier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Nimm2! by Till Hofmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macau*


Macau, China by Toby Forage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Tour Eiffel depuis le Trocadero by SylvainP, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Unknown place
*_

Time by Nicolas Feron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


DSC_0566 by Maryna Beliauskaya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Foggy Turin by Andrea Albertino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gloucestershire, England - UK*


Tyndale Monument by Matt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lahore*


Mughal Emperor Jahangir's Tomb by Nauman Malik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Quito*


Quito, Ecuador by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


How unseen is my valley by Stephen Dowle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The gathering of the clans.... by Stephen Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oklahoma - US*


Stretch by Arlene W, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Evens by urtaur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


Flamingirls by Hayrr X, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stowe - UK
*

GOTHIC CHURCH by GRAHAM DICKINSON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lazy Sunday Afternoon by Alan Barker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villar Focchiardo - Italy*


Bassa Valle Susa 2012 by Biagio Leone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Volendam - Netherlands*


2017-Volendam by Theo Olfers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mottisfont Abbey - UK*


Mottisfont Abbey by GRAHAM DICKINSON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterey Bay - US*


"Nights In Monterey Bay" by sasha sushi sushi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


New Order by MomoFotografi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Cirq Lapopie - France*


Saint-Cirq-Lapopie by Karma Jigme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Djerba - Tunisia*


Djerba #6 by Alessio Centamori, on Flickr


----------



## gibert (Nov 8, 2017)

*Tagil*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@gibert: Nice photo, but dont forget to give credits even if its your photo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jacques Cartier bridge (Montréal), Canada*
Jacques Cartier Bridge by Jerome Theriault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trogir, Croatia*
Trogir by Djole Novi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergerac (Dordogne), France*
Untitled by JackMatthewsPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Unsleeping Eye by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Duesseldorf, Germany*
Düsseldorf by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Alíz Romlaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech Republic*
Praga by Marco Bucciarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Recife, Brazil*
recife, olinda e cupe by rabiarebs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancona, Italy*
Porto antico Ancona by Simone Bianchelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam Twilight by Marijn de Maeyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zwolle - Netherlands*


Zwolle, Groot Wezenland by Arie van de Kleiweg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
South Bank at night by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne, Australia by Toby Forage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Jeune guerrier blessé by JS M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Parroquia San Crescente by Oxkar G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Untitled by Diletta Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Skyline Black and White by Leighton Janis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponferrada - Spain*


basilica Nra Sra de la Encina, Ponferrada by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
09 by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canterbury - UK*


Canterbury 2. by anthony allan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal - city of art by Stuart Shafran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Les yeux du passé.... by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Lonsdale St Mural by Neil O'Connor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haifa - Israel*


Sail tower - Haifa by Ronen Atias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Ferris Wheel by C. Alice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Combat Mode by byroN José sun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Ángeles por Sevilla by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Skyscrapers by Amanda Walters, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mobile - US*


big guns by Gary Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cancun, Mexico*
IMG_1700 by Josiah Zavala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponferrada - Spain*


castillo templario, Ponferrada by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreaux - Switzerland*


● by Myers's °_°, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Burgruine Ebersburg by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canton - US*


DSC_9605v5bw by iCon Photography & Design, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
One-77 #13 by Slybreton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rocks & Rolls by Johntasaurus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Melissa Altan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Personnes by Melissa Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Minnie Mouse by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Sir Walter Scott In The Spotlight by Half A Century Of Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul By Night by Daniel Barker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carantec - France*


Le manoir du Frout - Carantec - Bretagne - France by nicolas bello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Passerelle St Vincent by Laury Rouzé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Colorful balloons in a B&W life. by Dimitri D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Mother by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


Uncertainty looms by Ty Weiss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nashville - US*


Downtown Nashville Tennessee skyline. by Ty Weiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Lima by Hakan Esen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC6202 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece

*
Learning To Fly by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
What do we do?-Marcus Tan by Marcus Tan Tsung Ye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2015-10-25 20.13.00 by ophir segal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Back & Forth by Eskay Pics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Apple by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zurich Tram by Andy Kobel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw*


Untitled by Robert Urbaniak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Utrecht, Holland*
Black and White with a touch of Red by teun van dijk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


Downtown Orlando by Ty Weiss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Edinburgh, autumn mist 02 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
tranviaBW by gnlinares25, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


310 by Şener Hayat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


Swan with her swanlings. I was told they are 25 weeks old. by Ty Weiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
La Gran Mansana and Ole! by Cristina del Campo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Somehwere in Tuscany - Italy*_


maximum height, Scarperia, Toskana by Stephan Reppel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oran, Algeria*
Front de mer, Oran by Ramy., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
(736/17) Coches en La Habana XVII - tuKola by Pablo Arias López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
無標題 by David C W Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Night after a Rain by Raymond Cunningham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Croix Rousse by Louis S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by Emiliano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sorrento, Italy*
Scooters by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Walk on by by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
IMG_7209 by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rabat, Morocco*
Reflections of a city, Rabat by Gill Stafford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malmo, Sweden*
Spectral self container by Karsten Gieselmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Untitled by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Zürich by BW Fine Art, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Untitled by Jonathan Korell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Dark town by Otacílio Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Midnight in Marseille by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Mosley St, Manchester by John Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
the lady and the smartphone by moses photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Untitled by Louis Vest, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maastricht, Holland*
Maastricht - Vrijthof by Roy Debets, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Luxembourg city, Luxembourg*
sans titre-116 by Philippe 1178, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Holidays 2016 #blackandwhitephoto #blackandwhitephotography #blackandwhite #recolor #yellow #streetphotography #undermetro #metro #yellowcab #cab #chicago #people #canonphotography #eos550d #myphoto #amateurphotography #black #white #stairs #holidays #sum by Jean-Baptiste Brussier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest *


Modern Woman vs. Ancient Men by Adam Polselli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Olympiastadion, Berlin by Jan Löfgren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


IMG_3670a by Josh Davis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka*


Abeno Harukas by amipal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux*


Procession by Lubbock Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Road Not Taken, Hyde Park by Bryan Appleyard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Cerrito, CA - US*


vista road by Robert Milton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sausalito - US*


headlands by Robert Milton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Missouri - US*


Leading Is Easy by Paul Callaway, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris Eifel by Hannes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France
*

The Gardian by Lubbock Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Craon - France*


La douche 1 by Dominique VERNIER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greenland*


Ice-saddle by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarasota - US
*

79 ~ 366 by Brian Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


We are Ants by Lubbock Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow
*

Gallery of Modern Art by Brian Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fjadragljufur - Iceland*


Fjadragljufur by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool - UK*


Liverpool 6 v 0 Derby County, Premiership by Paul Tweedle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Loophole by Lubbock Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


a foggy day by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Corse - France*


Route du Cap Corse X by Jean-Jacques MATTEI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Histórico by KRAMEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


BW Day 2 by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Ice Skating Championship. Musée du Louvre. Paris, 2017 by Furlan Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto Vecchio - France*


Réveil / Awakening by Jean-Jacques MATTEI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Sounio by George Aivalis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Eeny Meeny Miny Moe by David Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Evora - Portugal*


Evora 160215-1478 by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


everyone's gone by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


San Paolo Fuori le mura by .arzan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villasuso - Spain*


* Entre algodones * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


México Mágico by 13emilio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalajara - Mexico*


Museo Cabañas by Paul T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bromo - Indonesia*


.surrender to the silence. by Shirren Lim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

marathon de Paris 2014 by 8 eme ART, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


row row row your boat by morag darby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lhasa *


Buddhist Offerings by Tom Kilroy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolouse - France*


Course poursuite / Track race by ricardo 31, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Le signe du triomphe - Puy du Fou by nicolas michel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* Brumas al alba ... Mists at dawn * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York
*

Street Signs by Martin Haesemeyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Trenini by ND, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Heads by ND, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manqueospese fort - Spain*


castillo Manqueospese by Eduardo Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz del Valle - Spain*


Valle de Los Caidos by Eduardo Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


“Every luxury must be paid for, and everything is a luxury, starting with being in this world.” ―Cesare Pavese 🙏 by anokarina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Les Praz - France*


Les Praz by Eduardo Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*over the Alps 
*

À travers le hublot . by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elvas - Portugal*


Balls of old wars by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


“Butterfly” ―Mariah Carey, 1997 🌸🌼🌺 💦 by anokarina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


rusty trolley by Jim/James Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


HISTORIA. Milano, Italia by Jhannia Poulett Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Letargo by Santy Torres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice
*

Venedig by Sergio Chiodo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


under the bridge by Frank KR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hatteras, NC by Whisle (Clyde Cornett), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium*


Sometimes I arrive just when God's ready to have someone click the shutter (Ansel Adams) by Peter Jaspers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


jump in the land of the lines by crosslens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


Castle Hill by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Un instante del último verano by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sin título-1-139 by manulopez57, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Havre - France*


Sleeping giant by MHC flashing_starlight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* Un surfer nada corriente * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lechz! by Dennis Kayser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitby - UK*


Whitby Icecream van-1 by Simon Mccabe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


zurich/チューリッヒ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Ancient Modern by Hans Faye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coimbra - Portugal*


Coimbra by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


Leaning Tower of Pisa (from Above) by Bruno Naredo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Your library is your paradise by Peter Jaspers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Labastide Murat - France*


Labastide-Murat by Peter Jaspers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Dans la vieille ville by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alicante - Spain
*

Miss Caffeina by Raquel Nortes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honolulu
*

“Everything Zen” ―Bush, 1994 🌴 🌊 by anokarina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Costa Rica*


Worried by Alex Feller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Untitled by Dennis Kayser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


Crazy Golf - York Gallery by Jim/James Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


The Mask - Two Tone by Simon & His Camera by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chinchon - Spain
*

Chinchón. Castillo (Castle) by Carlos Sobrino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maderuelo - Spain*


La cruz by Jotha Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris 2024 (sans moi) by François Peyne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lower Silesia - Poland*


storm is coming by Piotr Krol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Angels Of Regents Street London by Simon & His Camera by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Komischer Vogel... by Dennis Kayser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crater lake - US*


Crater Lake National Park by Bob Trinnes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Český Krumlov - Czech republic*


View from the castle by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Vendres - France*


Port-Vendres (66) by danychou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


JFK départ by François Peyne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Don't Look At Me Like That - Westfield London by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heidelberg - Germany*


Heidelberg, Bergbahn by Wim Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

Last Days In London by Simon & His Camera by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carcassonne - France*


Carca by François Peyne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Stray Dog - Istanbul by Elif Gulen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


harvesting by Thomas Halfmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


Rynek by François Peyne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kaiserslautern am Theater b&w by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Botany Bay - Australia*


2017 Sydney: B&W Kiteboarding on Botany Bay by dominotic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kirna Mõis - Estonia*


Kirna mõis by Tim Kuypers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


zurich/チューリッヒ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Inside St Paul's Cathedral 2 - London by Simon & His Camera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lons-le-Saunier, France*
Lons le Saunier 8 by Jacques DUGUET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*American Cemetery D-Day (Colleville-sur-Mer), France*
Normandie - American Cemetery -D-Day (15) by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont des Arts - 86 by Quidamn, on Flickr


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
my shot


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
my shot


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

​
my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Biarritz, France*
Biarritz par forte marée coéfficient de 103) by Lionel Gams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Todos somos Barcelona - We are all Barcelona - El mundo es Barcelona - The World is Barcelona | | 170827-0011770-jikatu by Jimmy Baikovicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Textiles Dansés .2 ¬ 4264 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alhambra, Spain*
Palacio de Carlos V, La Alhambra, Granada, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Utrecht, Holland*
The Lonely Cyclist by Rob van der Griend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
miami by Sven Willkommen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
IMG_5487 by Uliana Goncharenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
L'Avenue by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Friends2 by Halldór Örn Óskarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
IMG_3402 by Seb Mar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
...عندما يأتي المساء • #bnw_life #bnw_captures #bnw_society #bnwlife_member #bw_lover #igersbnw #insta_bw #bws_worldwide #ig_energy_bw #ig_global_bw #tv_noir #bw_europe #igblacknwhite #bw_photooftheday #bnw_globe #bnw_city #bw_shotz #bws_worldwide #seemyd by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai-8469-1-800 sec at f - 8.0_82 mm.jpg by Mike Dyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Opera by jean françois Rachel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Opera-2 by jean françois Rachel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dwejra, Malta*
Chapel of St. Anne, Dwejra by Liselotte Albisser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Come and see my shop by Marc Pennartz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Junctions from above by Mukund Bhudia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Mont-l'Evêque, France*
Château de Mont-l'Evêque by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
BudaPest night by yang jenghow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Vivitar S1 28-90mm 2510171 by nasse photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
The York Stairs by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Girona, Spain*
Gerone by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Paddington Station by johndouglassgoring2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Untitled by Alberto Montagna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Glasgow, Scotland*
Walking in the Rain by Rico Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salt Lake city (Utah), U.S.A.*
Temple Cavern by Robert Clinton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Banana Bridge, Bristol, UK by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Whatever the wind brings he takes away with him by Madara Troščenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn by Oliver Flöricke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adelaide, Australia*
Start of the weekend by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina*
Ferhadija, Sarajevo by Dan Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riga, Latvia*
People by Celal Erdogdu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Reflections Of by Bart Nelissen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Skyline by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
paradise lost by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valencia, Spain*
Gold of Valencia - Valencia - Spain by Didier Pacheu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Foto! by Carmen Pérez Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Telescope by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gdansk, Poland*
Gdansk 3 by Marcin Burakowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Calgary, Canada*
Black and White city by Christy Turner Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit Monorail by Tom Koch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
U-Bahn, Berlin by Jan Löfgren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Algiers, Algeria*
rain and traffic by Mouhamed Moumen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Modern life. Mong Kok, 2017 by Dan Marchant, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
Respirando tango by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Phantom of the river by jpwiig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Streets of New Orleans by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orléans, France*
Small wheels, Big wheel. by Pierre Pichot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
City ride... by Goran Cosic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
A Very British Bus (B&W) by DJMads, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Sean Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Skyline by Martin Duffy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Here I Come by Sanjiban Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Saoud-D-59 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled by scarburgiceras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garsdale - UK*


Headin north... by 2c.., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coria - Spain*


Coro de la catedral de Coria. by Javier Colmenero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


54 by tolga tacmahal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Gaztedi by Javier Colmenero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterrey - Mexico*


Waterway by Rodrigo HC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cantabria - Spain*


* A contracorriente ... countercurrent * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


look here by Dennis Hanisch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Mikael Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Croatia*


View from Castle Nehaj to Senj - Croatia by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Royal Albert Hall by amipal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf*


busy peple [email protected] on Kö-Graben(moat), Düsseldorf by Amselchen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malaga - Spain*


Málaga by Vera Villadóniga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baradero - Argentina*


Freedom? by Maelia Rouch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lubeck - Germany*



Lübeck - Achtung: Spielstraße by Steen Marqvard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Fly by Jonathen Adkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denshaw - UK*


One Man, His Dogs & His Landscape. by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cantabria - Spain*


* Silence in the quiet valley´* by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Z is for ZIGZAG by Mayonga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xiamen - China*


Tulou - Xiamen - China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


D7K_7921: Highcliffe Beach, Dorset in Infrared by Colin McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_6643.jpg by Alex Ler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mar del Plata - Argentina*


[FearLess] Brave sea surfing by Laura__0000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


in the historic district 👶 by anokarina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guangzhou - China*


O for Observant by Ata Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


British Airways A320 on final at Vienna International Airport VIE / LOWW / Austria in dawn after storm by Christian Seidl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo
*

City by GavinZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago
*

And the Ants Go Marching One By One by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tallinn*


Heart by Tarmo Erik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


... by Konstantine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco *


California Street by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Spins the New Style by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


American Without Tears, Plate 3 by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


This is for me? Are you sure? by Rita Kinyo Mihalek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Night street in Praha by Carlo Ch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


FROHNLEITEN . BEEF BAR . FILM SHOOTING by LitterART, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Alpes France by Yunyu Lu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona - Italy*


Verona, the Adige river from the "stone" bridge (see large) by Carlo Ch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Columns of light (Santo Stefano, Bologna) by Carlo Ch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


group a, stage 5 by FortressB&W, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


amsterdam lifestyle.....wheeling by Davide Bertomoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice by Michael Adedokun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olesnica - Poland*


Highline by Barnaby Nutt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice by Michael Adedokun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmehwere in South Africa*


Mysterious Dolphins by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Frankfurt_MyZeil_4 by Thomas Duerr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco*


Enigma by Mick Tursky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Entre luces by Fermín Noain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Toledo - Spain*


ENTRE LA NIEBLA by Mariángeles Muñoz Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice
*

Church by Michael Adedokun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


PEOPLE´S VIENNALINE (OE-LMK , EMBRAER 170) lift up @ Vienna International Airport VIE / LOWW AUSTRIA by Christian Seidl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Stormy Skies by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coruña - Spain
*

Paseo marítimo II by Muztee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Batalha - Portugal*


Batalha. Sala capitular by Idoia Eletxigerra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


NI PHELPS, NI BOLT, NI ISINBAYEVA... by jpazkual [OFM], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


****follow me**** by monorail-germany, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


La Notte by Roman Henze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


El monzón del suroeste - Tailandia by Javier Álamo Andrés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


tHE gATE by Bousure, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Urban dweller in Central Park, New York by marianna armata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montpelier - France*


Universitas medicorum by Ub R M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Chedi reconstruction, Wat Prayoon, Bangkok by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

DSC_0838-2-02-01 by nateboy001, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chichester - UK*


Quiet East Street by Simon Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Patio siglo XVI by Omar García Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Surfing Storm Brian by Glenn Porter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Las promesas... by Benito Sánchez Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Treviso - Italy*


Watching by Gaetano Valentini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


2017-03-26-LA-County-Airshow-53 by Robert T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Adrián Jul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Torres en el Tiempo by Visualística, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Torres en el Tiempo by Visualística, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire - UK*


Wilsis by Juame Plensa by Michael Oakes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Guangxi - China*


WAN XIANG CITY by 小宇 澪, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London shadows by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Torres en el Tiempo by Visualística, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Dining at the railway station by René van Leeuwen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Gianfranco Crevatin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Angel Place by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bode Watching the Storm by Tom Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monaco*


2007 McLaren Formel 1 - Car Museum in Monaco by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Rain again by emiliakrolik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dmitri S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Sully-sur-Loire, France*
600 ans, et toujours là ! by Joël AUBRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1543 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sarakiniko (Milos island), Greece*
IMG_9920 by ste7ios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands, Singapore in Black and white by Tapanuth Termboonvanich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Don't get lost by Shushan Haykuni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150511_443D gr by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX street photography by Alex Coghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Along Söder Mälarstrand by Michael Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid 2017 by João Esperancinha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
20171124_012 by Børre Ludvigsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
AUGUST 2016 NM1_0035_013735-224 by Munroe Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Theatro Municipal / Rio de Janeiro by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City by Chickenhawk55, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Triomphe_NB by Yoan Laduret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
City of London / from Southwark by George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Grand Canal 1 by Süleyman Dereköy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Ruminative by Tom Soyyo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Out in November by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
071-12 by Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Nocturnal Budapest by Writeinlight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


* El tiempo detenido * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Nick & Lille Knut. Heading Home. by Eline Lyng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff - UK
*

The Final Sprint by Andrew Newman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


IMG_5607 by Uri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartagena - Colombia*


Sebastian y Las Santas / Sebastian and The Holy by Julio Cesar Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durham - UK*


Stormy Seaham Harbour. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elburg - Netherlands*


City Diagonals by Ruben Heijloo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaoxing - China*


The old street. shaoxing china. by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Sexy art for sale in Saint-Paul-de-Vence - France by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Seascape Silhouette by Branden Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vladivostok - Russia*


_C233797 by Павел Милованкин, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brescia - Italy
*

Madonna col Bambino by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


Around San Diego: Del Mar Fair - 11 by Richard Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*


Pico del Teide by bilderflut photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence - Italy*


Inside the Campanile by Yohann Moreau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Soave - Italy*


Soave castle / Castello di Soave by Claudia Dal Ceredo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


The Basilica di Santa Maria del Fiore (Basilica of Saint Mary of the Flower): HDR (from single jpg) - Panasonic Lumix DMC-FZ10 by Russell McNeil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Molekül-Skulptur München by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei
*

Taipei 101｜Taiwan 台灣 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Novi Vinodolski by Boris Kombol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


. by Nicolò Panzeri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Happy New Year! by Hans Faye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam
*

Amsterdam Light festival (1) by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kriastiansand - Norway*


Eg kirke by Stig Berge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tarragone - Spain*


L'oiseau et le Consul Romain by Michel Molinari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sumeg - Hungary*


Sümeg-Hungary by Titusz Ghentiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubrovnik - Croatia*


Untitled by Ah - Wei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


#Milano 2015 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cycling trough the palmgrove by Stig Berge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Run to you by Daniele Butera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laval - France*


Beucheresse Door - Porte Beucheresse by Sz' Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Circus Conelli in Zürich - Switzerland by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taranto - Italy*


S 503 Calvi Taranto Mar Piccolo 1962 (1) by Paolo Bonassin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varaita Valley - Italy*


First snow in Varaita Valley by Valter Venturelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ruelle by Val'Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


IMG_8266 by hajri mahdi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lucca - Italy*


Italy, Lucca by Nicolò Cocchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oklahoma - US*


Oklahoma Route 66 Museum - Clinton - Oklahoma - USA by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Street scene from Lisbon (LightZone version) by mgkm photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Shelter by Rene de Bruijn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Faces by Enric Beso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sukabumi - Indonesia*


If the world is black and white by zuki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Sr Pedra by Nuno Dantas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver
*

follow the line by Sonja Parfitt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


Taipei 101｜台北日常 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pagan - Myanmar*


Lead the Way by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Iron Maiden EuropeanTour 2013 Lisbon Portugal 29 maio Pavilhão Atlântico by mgkm photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Indoor view - World Trade Center Oculus - New York City - USA by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Special Time Square view - New York City - USA by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy*


Special indoor view Duomo di Siena - Italia by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Praça do Comércio by mgkm photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


delfini bw by Claudio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Katowice - Poland*


k2 by Michał Kryczek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rennes, France*
Les voiliers des Jardins du Luxembourg by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kobe, Japan*
Kobe by Silvia Cantu Bautista, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
museo by Marian Torre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Tired and brooding / Der Radwechsel (*) by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


"Minnie where'd you find that smile? It's so neat" - Sparks by Lidiya Nela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mechelen - Belgium
*

Hanswijk-2-1 by Enidanc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg *


Colour The Night by Ilya Bronskiy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iguazu falls*


A tiny speck in time and space by briyen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Arrival by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Patchwork Road by Seng Chee Leong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges *


Bruges, mes nuits blanches by Reynald Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

img238 by 小方 方, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Inside the Neues Museum at Berlin by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo
*

Tokyo Tower by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha*


Pearl of Doha by night by Quartonet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


A bientôt! See you soon! by Jane, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante --- Spain,* EU

Castillo en Blanco y Negro II by Juan Carlos Molina Giménez, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


Finally by Chris Morley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


Untitled by José Carlos Da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ecuador*


Tren Ecuador by Eduardo Riera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The crow and the guard by Joao Marcos Leite, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin
*

Torino Centro al tramonto by Marco Leo Scarpa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Express Pass II by Andrew Steele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


View from CN Tower at sunset (Toronto) by Adrien Lammoglia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faroe Island*


Sillouette by brucegates, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ortegal - Spain*


Pantín by Fernando Barcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20171029-DSCF3797-Edit by Oscar Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


There's a World Outside by Ken Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


Inside the Goose by Zane Healy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruña - Spain*


Untitled by Fernando Barcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg - France*


Saint pierre le jeune Strasbourg by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Seven Kilometers from Jerusalem .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


Lime Green by Ken Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bolcena - Italy*


Chiesa di San Salvatore Bolsena (VT) by Simone Lucchesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
5-scape_marinabay1 by Mork Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A*
Downtown San Francisco from Twin Peaks by kate beale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
/.\ by flevia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Katarina church as seen on the picture in the background is located at Södermalm in Stockholm. It was ready for the first time in 1695 but has since suffered from two fires. After the last fire of 1990, the church was reinvented in 1995. by anders åkerblom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Monumento a la Revolución, México City. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Our Turn To Wonder by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
_DSC0967 by Mika Hiironniemi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_1306 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City 2017. Die Stadt, die niemals schläft und wo es nur COOL ist ... by Mondbasis Alpha 2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona 2 by alec.bittner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
"Milan" by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The Louvre by Les Cornwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Série Pyramide du Louvre : N° 15 - "La vierge Marie à l'enfant" by jldum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Thames by James FitzRoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice Italy by ChimaDillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Popeye village, Malta*
Malta (film, black and white) 2014 by Daria Loshakova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
E.T. by Ren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Palm Jumeirah, Dubai by Daniel Simon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, France*
DSCF7289 by Freddy G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Rush by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid
*

Madrid Ventas_tn by Quartonet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Into the dark by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


PhotoArtistry - The Long Walk by Robbie McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ankara*


Old Minaret by Mert Gedik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam
*

I Amsterdam by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sin título-1-4 by manulopez57, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff - UK*


Cherry Pickers on a starry night by Steve Garrington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


No matter what! by Jeremy Sargent, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*


Generali 1831 by Paolo Agosti, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*


verso il cielo - sacro e profano by Paolo Agosti, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Glenfinnan Viaduct by Timo Frey, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*


al vento.... by Paolo Agosti, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bavaria, Germany*


Tg Nbg "Samur lächelt /smiles" 160422 by Edward Lochmann, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*


The last star in the sky by Paolo Agosti, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*


Trieste - Tempio Serbo Ortodosso by Paolo Agosti, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy*


BNTS by Paolo Agosti, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


25.4. Tag des Baumes/Germany Arbor Day by Edward Lochmann, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bavaria, Germany*


Nbg across the border 160227 by Edward Lochmann, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bavaria, Germany*


Tg Nbg Seitenblick 151220 by Edward Lochmann, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Flow by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Beach by Koen Van der Kerken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bhatgaon - Nepal*


NEPAL , Bhaktapur, Tempel , Königspalast usw., am Taumadhi-Platz, 16477/8812 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Brobdingnagian (Redux) by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hamburg, Germany*


"and the winner is ... St.Michael" 151024 by Edward Lochmann, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


The crystal ball by Barry Easton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Swanage - UK*


What Swanage has to offer by Ryan Crocker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ogwen valley - UK*


Ogwen Valley [Explore Aug 18th 2012] by Adam Bird, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Deserted ( Explored - Thank You ) by Phil Ure, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zion park - US*


B+W, Canyon Downpour, Zion NP by tr0mbley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milwaukee - US*


Under the Hoan Bridge, Milwaukee, Wisconsin by David McCormack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piegros - France*


Le château dans les nuages... The Castle in the Clouds... #Darktable #FujiX-S1 by Michel Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


France #20: La Grandeur by Petter Sandell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam *


Vietnam #3 by Matthew G. Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


Marquam Bridge, study 4 by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


land to remember by Alex Harbige, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


War Museum by ImageMD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


বেলাশেষে by Nazmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, France*
DSCF7294 by Freddy G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Asahibashi bridge (Hokkaido), Japan*
Asahibashi-Bridge, Asahikawa on AUG 20, 2015 (14) by "Charlie", on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
venice street by Adam Silvester, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinnekes @ Molenbeek ¬ 20160507.0199 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vitoria, Spain*
Vitoria medieval by Jose Luis Rodriguez Holgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Young lady is thinking by Asper D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
In an escalator in Stockholm, Sweden 10/7 2017. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Nature you are so divine by Bibek Singh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Down the Seine by Joe Violante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
20110217-Paris _2011_1382Joe Violante-Edit.jpg by Joe Violante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow*

The Central Hall by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
Turin - a close up view of Castle Square by simonegenovese.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok 2016 Film_134 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
DSC09665-Edit by James Cage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barge (Piedmont), Italy*
Vicoli di Barge by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Nose to nose by THE OLD BRIT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dakar, Senegal*
_Senegal_ by Andrea Ruffi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Busan, South Korea*
kids by Roro Page1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn by Oliver Flöricke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chisinau, Moldova*
Rest your legs by chat des Balkans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Arménie 2016 - Noir & blanc by Geoffrey Dorne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund by raphael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergen, Norway*
Bergen train station by Sturla Binder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Multitasken. by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Rainy day by The little Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Chinatown by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Chile | Santiago | Street by Medigore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Black and white #canada #vancouver by Steve Gedge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Edmonton Transport A by traversmesyeux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
233-365 by Daniel Hirsch Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Izmir, Turkey*
Night Street 2 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Autumn Walk / Paseo Otoñal by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2A1793 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Shard by Antonio Jesús Jiménez Morillo-Velarde, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Sevilla by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Charo by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Ukuko (Cuzco) - Lima, Perú. by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Micheille Soifer by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Blog271117-London-Nov 2017-011-NIK by Reza Masoudi Nejad, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


«Supaypa Wasin Tusuq»: el danzante en la casa del diablo by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Queirolo Restaurant & Bar by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSC_5199 by me222222222222222222222222, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Full jazz by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Jirón de la Unión. Lima, Perú. by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Black and white Wien by Maria Kozachenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Napoli, Italy*
20170225_172342DSC_7710 copy by giancarlo sticchi, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Modern Centurions / Centuriones Modernos by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Blonde Weakness / Rubia Debilidad by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Genève by Didier Mouchet, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Reservoir Dogs by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
High Contrast Chicago by Drew Baker, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


senza titolo #2 by Alessandro Morreale, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Tippi by Kyre Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina 4 by Jelle Teusink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Fashion Week in Paris, October, 2016 by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by James McFarlane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Série Pyramide du Louvre : N° 15 - "La vierge Marie à l'enfant" by jldum, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Chabuca Granda (Mural). Lima, Perú. by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Koreanos en Lima by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


El líder de los párvulos by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Bon voyage by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Jirón de la Unión by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Tren La Oroya - Lima by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Cruz del cerro San Cristobal. Lima, Perú. by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Lima, Perú by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lima, Peru*


Street photography by Art DiNo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@Nikkodemo: You posted not 1 or 2, but at least 12 photos from Lima, Peru! :bash: World its not only Lima or Peru...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Downtown Miami by Edison Paez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Tiendas de Morelos by Diego, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Monumento a la Revolución Mexicna by Alessio Palazzolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Buildings of Moscow International Business Center, Moscow, Russia by Anatoly V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Quartier des galeries by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
El Puente de Zaragoza by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Angel Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik, Iceland by kaili willows, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC05087 by Moodycamera Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Shadows in the City.. by Abdulla Almesleh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Jesus's got a nice view! by Gabrielle D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Yellow by Linn Tang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Sunday afternoon on The Ramblas by Steve Barowik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano street life by francesco De Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSCF8248 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
paris_7_by_l8njones-dbueo3c by L8n Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
94 Bus to Picadilly by james fell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice moments.. by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
View from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta, Malta by David Redfearn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Spinach by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Marina by Niklas Braun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gavou old stone bridge (Grevena), Greece*
Gavou old stone bridge by Thomas Biziouras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 26 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
Walkway by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salvador de Bahia, Brazil*
Untitled by justin_william, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Canadian Parliament, Ottawa. by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ponferrada, Spain*
Extraños relieves by Guillermo Relaño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Holy by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fukushima, Japan*
Fukushima District by Guillermo Rosas Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Sweet Sit by Henry Sudarman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auckland, New Zealand*
Every Direction by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perth, Australia*
46:52 - street photography by ScootaCoota, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Durban, South Africa*
_MG_9175 BNW1 by Willper Edward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cebu, Philippines*
Delivery until 1AM by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riga, Latvia*
J&K Photography by Lukas Kilar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
"Happy hour" by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*
Saoud-D-147 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
raining day by Max Peter1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Texting by Tony McGurk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
After The Party by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Parroquia San Crescente by Oxkar G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Streets Of Vancouver by Peter Cook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kobe, Japan*
Motomachi by Mathieu Perron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Boat B&W by Clém VDB (TIOGRIS), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


FOG II by simone signoretti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mato Grosso - Brazil*


Pantanal do Mato Grosso do Sul, Brasil by Rivaldi Souza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Chely bridge* 


Pont de St Chely by Aurelien Chevalier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Beechcraft B300 Avenger T.1 by Dan Elms, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Red Flags by C. Alice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


night view from Castle Street 02 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waikato - New Zealand*


Racecar Balloon by Barry Easton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Night call by pat Yenem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Untitled by M. ([url]www.merlouche.com)[/url], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


boucherie by pat Yenem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salento - Colombia
*

Salento ,Quindio by Giulian Frisoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*North Head - Australia*


Boat + Rocks at North Head / Sydney, Australia / SML.20140317.7D.51837.P1.BW by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laguna Beach, CA - US*


Coastline at Laguna Beach in California (Black & White) by Melinda Applegate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palo Alto, CA - US*


The Burghers of Calais by lishengwu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gerona - Spain*


the horror picture show by pat Yenem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


A HOUSE UPSIDE DOWN by R. Brenneisen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool - UK*


Lest We Forget by david knowles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Castle Hohenstein (high-stone) - The day awakes by Gerd Greczka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Les plongeurs. by Mehdi Roguet Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Three Statues by tripl3three, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besakih - Indonesia*


Devotees by Madhavan Krish, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ouro - Preto*


Ouro Preto - [ World Heritage Site by UNESCO ] by Fred Matos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mafia Island - Tanzania*


Crossing to the other side by Mauricio Leal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


242|365 by Peter Chinnock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai*


Air Vistara Airbus A320 VT-TTB receives water canon salute! by Prathamography by Prathamesh Kini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Receive. by Marieke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


Palacio de Bellas Artes, México City Downtown. by Christian Mata, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester*


Rugby League World Cup 2013 by Andrew Hierons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Roadside repairs, Havana. by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nipton, CA - US*


Just passing through by Double D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malmo - Sweden*


Black and white panorama of Malmo! by Andreas Swensson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Syracuse - US*


At The Fair by Oram24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Singapore Water Sport by Gerald Ow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Lighthouse by Arx Zyanos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ohio - US*


Stone Gothic by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kokar - Finland*


Midnight Sailing by Arx Zyanos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


309/365 - Showcase Vancouver Week - Day 3 - Gastown Steam Clock - Explored - Thankyou by Jacqueline Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France
*

IMG_2894 by Patrick Mayan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reims - France*


Basilique Saint Remi by Eric Vanden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Low with the flow by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Wolfgang Payer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Grange Saint Michel by Campesino Incoherente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Louvre . Paris by Adrian Vesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergerac - France*


Bergerac France by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Humility by Patrick Boterman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Gimme shelter ... by Michel Di Meglio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


DSCF7258 by David C94, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Irland Quin Abbey 2 b&w by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_0679 by mandgphoto4, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Church and trees by Mike Thorn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palmyra - Syria*


Palmyre by Jean-Sebastien David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guangzhou *


black city by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg*


church of the savior on blood by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Portel - France*


L'aquarium by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Kloster Drübeck - 21/366 by Olli Henze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oberpfalz - Germany*


Monastery Speinshart 15 by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


patio by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Annecy - France*


Dans la vieille ville d'Annecy. by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


DSCF9135affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Reflective by Jordan Doane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyushu - Japan*


草千里 阿蘇山 Aso｜日本 九州 Japan Kyushu by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagasaki - Japan*


長崎 Nagasaki｜日本 九州 Japan by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg*


Ducks in fog flying over Fontanka. Saint Petersburg, Russia 2017 by Arsen Terzyan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans*


A Blind Mind by Fabio Torresani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

DSC07027 by Fernando Ibarra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Looking Through a Sail.. by Wayne Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


117 by Lorenzo Verderosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuenca - Ecuador*


Old Street During Sunset (Cuenca, Azuay, Ecuador. Gustavo Thomas © 2017) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
St. Petersburg, Nevsky prospect. April by odikit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Untitled by ikve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Las Ramblas Barcelona by Ross Funnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Hungarian Night by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Downtown Singapore ! by abhishesh_01, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
PB100019.jpg by Louis Le Mouel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
4_DSC7111 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
MONUMENTO A LA REVOLUCION, CDMX by sahid rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Arcades by agustín ruiz morilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Full moon over Madrid B&W by Javier Moreno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Julepyntet Øvre Slottsgate by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
prague_DSC5754 by Daniel Caceiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Downtown by Werner Bayer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
20171126-ClaudioTebaldi-Práticas Fotográficas-01169-Editar-Editar by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
IMG_2387 by David Sleight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
PLACE DAUPHINE by Florence Bonnin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Puente ByN by dr_cooke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Lost in Venice by Gontrano DV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Running uphill by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Schuman by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Monochrome Burj by ANDY ARCIGA ( [url]www.arcigaandy.com )[/url], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château-Forteresse de Corté, France*
Forteresse de Corté - Corse by Thierry V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
BudapestDeNuit4L1009182 by Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kirov - Russia*


old vyatka #1 by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


0185 by Petra Bäumert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Dame de Fer. by Éva Da silva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Säulenhalle by Jan Jungerius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niteroi - Brazil*


Niterói Contemporary Art Museum by Julien CHARLES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto*


Threesome by izsofast, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Castle by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Michigan - US*


IceMan by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


road 2 by Christian Lofi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spoleto - Italy
*

Spoleto by giuseppe del prete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Old North Church, Boston by Allan Cobb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka*


One Foggy Morning by Sakia Salam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


the walker around the mezquita (Cordoba) by popmarttour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Canal Stroll BW by Dean Symonds, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Get dry, kiddo; you'll catch a cold! by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A haw, haw, haw, haw by 亨利, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Rinjani - Indonesia*


Mount Rinjani- Travel Photography by Asylum Pixels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hackberry - US*


Big Mistake by mokastet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Covadonga - Spain*


Covadonga, Asturias by WilsonAxpe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Biplanes in a hanger by ShutterLizard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Black Light by Jason Friend, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Watsons bay - Australia*


DSC00774 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Beachy Head Supermoon Belle Tout lighthouse Sussex Super Moon, moonlight by The Soft Machine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oberpfalz - Germany*



Monastery Speinshart 1 by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Ave Regina caelorum by Taro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*James Bay - Canada*


megamonochromatic by Evan Leeson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_1756 by Peter Legradi Horvath, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Evora - Portugal*


La Mercedes verte by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Milestones by Professor Bop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


Fresh off the boat by Ken Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jimbaran - Indonesia*


Jimbaran | 2013 by M Meijerink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Space Oddity 6 by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


silent moment by Annie Me, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


0081 Cattle crossing a lake--Myanmar by C.K. NG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arc et Senans - France*


UNESCO : Arc et Senans Saline Royale by Subjectif Imparfait (Stan Of Persia), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castel Morrone - Italy*


Castel Morrone by giuseppe del prete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada - Spain*


UNESCO : Alhambra Granada by Subjectif Imparfait (Stan Of Persia), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Space Oddity 4 by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Untitled by ~ cynthiak ~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Heart eartH by Subjectif Imparfait (Stan Of Persia), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York by Fran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de la Ribera - Spain*


Remeros by Mariano Belmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Selective reflections by wayne wayne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


IMG_7007 PHILIPPE RAHM by WORLD OF FMR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Into the darkness by g3Tography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


IMG_7172 HECTOR ZAMORA FIAC PARIS 2013 by WORLD OF FMR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline by night, Singapore*
The Iconic by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
SF Bay November 2017 by Matt McLean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Transito e Grafite, Avenida 23 de maio, São Paulo, SP_1673-Editar by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Alexander Column in Palace Square viewed from under the arch of the General Staff Building, Saint Petersburg by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm scenery by Jan Löf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Lau by Ivan Ibarra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
The shadow by hector_cbs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin by Alessandro Neri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
I love QUEBRADA ! by Johnny Pacheco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Freedom by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona is calling you by Henry Bülow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
A Bike and a Smoke by Douglas Alvarez Photography & Paintings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris V by Gunnar Salvarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Blog041217-London-Nov 2017-046-NIK by Reza Masoudi Nejad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice view by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
View from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta, Malta by David Redfearn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_20171115_134200356-EFFECTS by Nathan Comben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis of Lindos (Rhodes island), Greece*
Acropoli di Lindos VIII by S t e v e B e s t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Persay à Moulicent, France*
Château de Persay à Moulicent dans le Perche by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Basilica of Saint Stephen in Budapest, Hungary by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vicomte - Franc*e


Château Vaux le Vicomte (77), France by Bruno DODET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Attraversiamo by Alejandro Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ajaccio - France*


sur le ferry ajaccio©Phred-1-2 by PHRED, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Touriste dans la lumière by Julien Ciry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Tampa, FL - US*


Calling of the Spirit in the Darkness by Joe Steinman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


The Pantheon by efil', on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grenen - Denmark*


Course East by Mittags Kind, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


INDUSTRIAL HERITAGE by Ton van der Pennen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Ghosts that walk at night by Mike Haxell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eden district - UK*


Misty Morning Reflection's.. by CamraMan., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sibillini mount - Italy*


Gruppo del Bove in emersione by EmozionInUnClick - l'Avventuriero's photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blois - France*


BLOIS, pont Jacques Gabriel. by Laurent Dodin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolouse - France*


Démolition du pont suspendu Toulouse by yves gesta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK*


Bath Weir by Pete Salter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

Palazzo Doria-Panphili (interior) - Rome - February 2010 by massimo cavatorta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Vue sur la Lagune (1) by PHILIPPE DECHET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


burning down château laurier !!! by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salisbury - UK*


Salisbury Cathedral by Paul Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Tomb of Napoleon, Paris France by Chris van Kan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSF2954 by georgescaserta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Modhera - India*


Modhera Sun Temple-4(05.12.2014) by Sumit Bhowmick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albany - US*


aerial view albany ny 1950s by AlbanyGroup Archive, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
S013 by ilo jovancevski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Cupid's Arrow by mteckes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Old town Zagreb from a hill by Piyavat Saphakkul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Aegio (Peloponnese), Greece*
Egio (bw) by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
1R8A3558 by Johnny [Shakedown], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Cityscapes by Jakub Bjacek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint Petersburg, Russia. A bus on Bolsheokhtinsky bridge by GRIGORIY EVDOKIMOV, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX, 2016 by Alex Coghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Next to the royal palace in Stockholm by anders åkerblom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Benya Acame, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Downtown LA by mtouzegraphics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Andorra*
ANDORRA-38 by Jordi Costa Tomé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Metrô by Marcorélio Soares, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Michigan Ave at Night by Sujal Parikh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Early morning in Paris. by Vlast Pojman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Day 341. Battling the elements. by Rob Emes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Hidden Venice n. 10 by Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta's Religious Icons : Malta by Nino Xerri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Hurry up @Central Station metro by Line Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai - Sheikh Zayed Road - Panning by CADLYK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
BudapestBuildingNightOct12BDMCart1 by Sandi Beaudoin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Dia de Meritxell amb el president de la República de Portugal.08-09-2017 by Govern d'Andorra, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*San Jose, Costa Rica*


BearbeitetxBW-00770 by Peter Hauri, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Granma, Cuba*


BearbeitetDEF-01355-2 by Peter Hauri, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manabi, Ecuador*


Bearbeitet-076 by Peter Hauri, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manabi, Ecuador*


BearbeitetBW-2467 by Peter Hauri, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bern, Switzerland*


BearbeitetxBW-6914 by Peter Hauri, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brasilia, Brazil*


Bearbeitet-1702 by Peter Hauri, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cotopaxi, Ecuador*


Bearbeitetx-BWCrop2029 by Peter Hauri, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guayaquil, Ecuador*


BearbeitetXKlein-4137 by Peter Hauri, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bern, Switzerland*


Bearbeitet-6285 by Peter Hauri, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


Storytime... by Michel Di Meglio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charente - France*


Between heaven and earth by Marc Forestier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_U3A2054.jpg by Porciks Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by ESTEFAN MAUZNER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Richmond Hill, Ontario - Canada*


Triangle of Power 2 by George Anastasopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia - US*


In the Hall of Kings by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paterson - US*


Bridges B&W by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

Gator by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


September Nights by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


In Silence by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York
*

Wondrous by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chillon - France*


Château de Chillon by Sunwind, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Taking A Walk Over The Cefn Coed Viaduct by Stuart Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


隙頂天空 阿里山｜Olympus E-PL7 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Motta Camastra - Italy*


The Legend of the Holy Drinker .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veracruz - Mexico*


Puerto de Veracruz (2) by Ismael Gómez González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Izamal - Mexico
*

Convento de Izamal by Ismael Gómez González, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Motta Camastra - Italy
*

Small Ancient World (Piccolo mondo antico) - it's a movie of Mario Soldati, 1941, from a novel of Antonio Fogazzaro, 1895. by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


Insert new bridge here by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki 
*

Finland / Helsinki by Rauno Metsälä, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Reflections of the Townhall - Hamburg by Alexander Throm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The Big Apple Bloom by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Gomera - Spain*


Los Roques by Steve Brewer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Strike a pose by Gogasz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Liberté, égalité, fraternité by Herbert Albuquerque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At Singapure...*
Purity by Desmond Kai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasilia, Capital of Brazil by Tomas Belcik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150511_294D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
GREAT HOTEL OF MEXICO CITY by Lui_piquee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Cityhall by Simon Bertilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Cibeles flowing by Cristina Migliorini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sirius Building, Sydney. by Steven Penton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
View of Istanbul by Akil Alparslan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Timidez by Wendy Bermúdez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
2017-11 NOLA-18.jpg by Sam Orifici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Architeture by MMM Photo Studio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
nightfall, architecture, illuminated interiors. West 27th Street near 10th Avenue, New York, Nikon D3300, mamiya sekor 80mm f-2.8, 11.28.17 by steve aimone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
CHANEL by Florence Bonnin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Blog091217-London-Dec 2017-057-NIK by Reza Masoudi Nejad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Jakub Slováček, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
dramatic_malta by Stefan Berndorfer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
IMG_20171115_134200356-EFFECTS by Nathan Comben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Around Monastiraki, Athens. by Michalis Tolkas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain bridge, Budapest by Mladen Lucic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto, Portugal*
Untitled by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament Hill - October 15 2017 by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Geneva (Illinois), U.S.A.*
Summer Flood by Steve McKenzie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Kotor lanes by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Untitled by Aren Voskanyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo Skyline - Barcode by Paal Lunde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Social life in Stockholm - 2/2 by Paolo Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Concepción, Chile*
Observando / Observing by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Untitled by Louis Vest, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Östersund, Sweden*
Mid Sweden University in Östersund by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bremen, Germany*
dark romance by frank_hb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lodz, Poland*
Piotrkowska Street by Aardvarklord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
171118 Sinterklaas Coolsingel Rotterdam-9285 by Marco De Waal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Victoria Bridge by Aus Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Early by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Decorado urbano by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Black and white #canada #vancouver by Steve Gedge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Grey city by C Y, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Piqueo Callejero / Street Snack by Art DiNo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Soltar by Sofia Vitori, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn by Oliver Flöricke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Hótel Borg by Halldór Örn Óskarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Untitled by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Hora? by Juan Soriano Barceló, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by Charlie Little, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
...the shadow before by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
High Contrast Chicago by Drew Baker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
the torch by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
~ Dubai Marina view from The Palm ~ Explored on 27/10/2016 ~ by Chirag Khatri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
entre deux by jacq sof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Black and white by Gi VAL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Mort Lente du Ballon Rouge by Something Sighted, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
White Building, Downtown Miami, Monochromes. 6 by Aglez the city guy ☺, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
5 de Mayo by LuisRGarza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
The Holy Death in the Street (Mexico City, Mexico. Gustavo Thomas © 2017) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151004_0379D g by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
b&w city lights by Eileen Lavery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, Sweden by ariqkim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Endless by Jethro C.P.C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavík, Iceland by Sumit Birla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC04997 by Moodycamera Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Art - Doha by Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
foot-volley in Copabana Beach by alobos Life, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Chestnut Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Bunker El Carmel Barcelona by Marlo MT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Untitled by luca giudicatti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - A pieds en voitures ou en .....tram by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris December 2017 by Le désastre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
RM2089 in monochrome by John King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
an italian clichè by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
View from the Upper Barrakka Gardens in Valletta, Malta by David Redfearn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Michael Jackson (2)  by Serge Dejonckheere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_3343 by Davis Lejasmeiers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
Monaco by CT photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Magnitogorsk, Russia*
Do Metallurgists Dream of Metal Sheep? In black and white by Александр Моргунов, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Voyeurism by Nathan Donoghue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wroclaw, Poland*
Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sisteron, France*
Citadel, Sisteron by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vladivostok, Russia*
136 by Mitya Ku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fes, Morocco*
Arch into the medina by David Morgan-Mar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Tall Buildings by Noah Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Selective Colour Wellington Wharf (1 of 1) by David Willing, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Traffic in Stockholm by Tom Goos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
New Orleans Elegance (4/10/2009) by Robert Brand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Riding Bike by Rizqy Unggul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Recife, Brazil*
Untitled by Alice Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Centraal Station by Rosetta Bonatti (RosLol), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Rainy day by The little Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne at night by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Plaza de Armas by FranJSoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver Skyline Black and White by Leighton Janis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Alicante by Dario Siegen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Den Haag, Holland*
Downtown in motion by Andras Szenasi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Leader by Daniel Noronha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malmo, Sweden*
The Sunny Side by Rutger Blom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Noćno kontempliranje by KADRIRAJ ME, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul 2011 by Chris Brodzki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Les Jacobins ce soir by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ioannina, Greece*
Autumnus… by Teo G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Stade di Giovanni à Marseille by François Tomasi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
MANHATTAN. NEW YORK CITY. by ALBERTO CERVANTES, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
DSC_5006 by me222222222222222222222222, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
powerplant mall of Makati city by Yusuke_SG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panama city, Panama*
Going Up? by Peter G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
Brabus B45. by Julian L..., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rabat, Morocco*
BW_0044.JPG by tenguins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quebec city, Canada*
Radiant by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Halifax, Canada*
Halifax Street Photography by Gary Grout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito by Clemencecld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Giza, Egypt*
Great Pyramid by Mohamad Khedr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bruges, Belgium*
Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
Watching the world go by by Andrew_Since73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Calle comercial by Montse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Bus Stop by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Boston Public Garden Bridge - Long exposure at night by Barry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
BIKER by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Mikael Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Boat & Bikes by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Canal Grande 2014 by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Esagerata ! ... exaggerated ! by Nick Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kaohsiung - Taiwan*


P1010265 by 米奇 黃, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

IMG_7546 by Alessandro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Lower Manhattan/Brooklyn Bridge Park by Andreas Mühlbauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Basel
*

Tramway Basel by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


...all'ultimo metro... by Daniele Badini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Asturias - Spain*


Asturias by Mariano Belmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Maarten*


Sint Maarten Airport - Caribbean Sea by Pom Angers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Old Havana series by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Última salida by Víctor Arufe Giráldez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Opole - Poland*


Opole by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hawaii - US
*

C14_5605a by @Chris_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faroe Island*


Wild and Windy - The Faroe's by brucegates, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


The New Town Hall by Konstantin Patrikeev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Grand Canyon - US*_


Rocks and trees, Grand Canyon by Joao Marcos Leite, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF0076.jpg by Abu Baxi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon
*

Lisbon, Portugal by Jiří Sigmund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
The Silence - ph #lorenzomuscoso #valletta #malta #lavalletta #urban #cities #sony #sonyalpha #sonyiitalia #culture by Lorenzo Muscoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metro life. #mydubai #cityscape #dubai #uae #skyscrapers #restlessdubai #instadaily by Plhong Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piraeus (Athens), Greece*
Directing Birds by Kondilo Bousboura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ruines du Château de Beuron, France*
Ruines du château de Beuron by Philippe_28 (maintenant sur ipernity), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest éjszaka by László Magyar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trier - Germany*


Stupenda Trier by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Black & White & Red by WorcesterKevin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Autumn Alley by Filip Molcan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York by Enric Beso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Croce - Italy*


Road to the Castle by Gabriele Durante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Bryant Park Grill - New York by Richard BURGER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite - US*


The Great Eye by b#Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tynemouth pier *


Tynemouth-Pier-High-tide by James Stephen (Jamie) Welsh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IR Fliter｜獨立山 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Defenceless by Susie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec*


"Sous l'emprise de la paume" #2 by Patrice St-Gelais, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Grand Central Terminal by Eduardo Gil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The Sherry Netherland Building 2013 - Alexandre Arrechea - Park Avenue - New York by Richard BURGER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Koons, centre pompidou,Paris. by Poulbot75, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Museo Soumaya, Ciudad de México. Diciembre, 2017. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City Street 2 by Per Pettersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Renata Iacono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Unknown place*
> 
> 
> _IMG9408 by Jose Antonio Paz, on Flickr


Bilbao, Spain:
https://www.google.gr/maps/@43.2600...lNcnlzxkbmmkyu79n15g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=el


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
2017-12-10_01-02-43 by Ray Anthony Salandanan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Untitled by bb1mm1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Jorge Petropolitano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
don't kill my vibe by Andrew Mohrer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Michael Adedokun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
British Medical Association Building at Night by Ian Campsall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
venezia 1 by roberto bon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mellieha, Malta*
Parish Church at Mellieha, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Sylvie De Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by CADLYK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Tonquedec, France*
Château de Tonquedec dans les Côtes d'Armor (France Bretagne). by Stéphane Pareige, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
BudapestDeNuit4L1009182 by Joseph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Contrastes by Eduardo Hanazaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

Contraste by Axel Heredia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


NOTRE DAME. III by RAÚL JUAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Turtles by Mario Martin-Alciati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Futuristic by Alexander Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angkor Wat - Cambodia*


Angkhor Terrazza degli Elefanti by Quartonet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torrinha cave - Brazil*


Untitled by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


1_DSC9002 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York | Midtown | Rockefeller Center by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limoeiro - Brazil*


Untitled by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona*


metropolis by Judit Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salento - Italy*


Untitled by TOKIL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madinah - Saudi Arabia*


GATE No. 15 by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


St Giorgio by Romuald EFFRAY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Untitled by CWMPFB, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aba - China*


the task master02 by Siegfried Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Musée de la piscine - (Explore 07/09/16) by Romuald EFFRAY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sagres - Portugal
*

Le phare de Sagres by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


_DSC8266-43 by Ian Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rochefort - France*


Banc public by Romuald EFFRAY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Vessel 11 & Regentessebrug, Rotterdam by DC P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Romania*


Winter night by Catalin Vlahos - Ionita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zagros Mountain - Iran*


Zagros Mountains, Iran by Ran Chakrabarti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockton - UK*


Infinity Bridge by Greco Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest4-1078 by Jeff Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


kingfisher with a black and white background! by Rob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


schneider-Kreuznach Radionar L 45mm f2.8 by SlowFocus_th, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Iglesia de San Nicolás -Amsterdam by miguel-valencia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belvedere - Italy*


Belvedere dal centro di Perugia by simone Vinti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mississauga - Canada*


curves by Farhan Tamim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kamikochi - Japan*


Kamikochi by Ruggiomaudit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


An afternoon in Jarry park by Eric Demers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


REY MAGO....... a todos los que me han dado ánimos by miguel-valencia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nice - France*


Streaking in France by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria - Australia*


Appreciating Art 028 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


anna by C.M. Hovinga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart - Germany*


Porsche Typ 356, Nr 1, Porsche Museum Stuttgart by W. Scheuer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guatemala city*


fachada completa de La Merced by José Ruiz C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aachen - Germany*


Contrast by jefvandenhoute, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


greetings from Milan by Massimo Vitellino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Byron Bay*


Contrasts by Dan Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Bryant Part - NYC by Eduardo Gil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koblenz - Germany*


Coblence 03 by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


contrast by Stephen Hartley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Costa Rica*


Contrast by Carlos Andrés Pereira Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Robert Emmerich - 34 B+WLong exposure from the festival of lights at the Funkturm Berlin (Radio Tower Berlin) - Germany by Robert Emmerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trinidad - Cuba*


Trinidad, Cuba by Filip Molcan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Bridges of Amsterdam by Tina Blackwood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Roosevelt Island Tram by chris.lynn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Cable man by Yousuf Kurniawan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


0020 by Jacobo Caro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Back in time from today by Vaidotas Urbanavicius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan
*

preso al volo... by Fabrizio Massaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Residenztheater München by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC
*

Washington by ConstaPix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Contrast by Will, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perugia - Italy*


Perugia !! by elisabetta stocchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varignano - Italy*


Dawn in the tip of Varignano by Danilo Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Contrast by JMP45, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Contrast by Vuthipat Vatanasriroj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


El Cabildo by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Airport by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Contrast by Mike Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


*** by noinchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olomouc - Czech republic*


St. Michael’s Church by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Firswood - UK*


May the 4th by maxblackphotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Towards Times Square by Steve Parker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Houseboat in Amsterdam by Bianca van de Water, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Old and new city halls, Toronto by Allie Andreoff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montecassiano - Italy*


Cinquecento fiocchi by Starry Mountain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helebank - UK*


Old and New by Jamie Barlow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vevey - France*


Feel it by yvan Durraive, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Country Road by Tim Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Kaəti̮ənKoəjə (Nov 2, 2017)

Very nice photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion, Singapore by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Just another foggy day... by Aishwarya Muthukumaran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
VBV_9945 by Vasilenko Vadim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm2-034 by Adam Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Paseo de la Reforma by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Racism Is Structural in Canada and Academia. by Sirus Kashefi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Straight to the light by Matthias Ripp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
20171126-ClaudioTebaldi-Práticas Fotográficas-01117-Editar by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
ChicagoWinter2017-0130.jpg by Bhappi17, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Sunday afternoon on The Ramblas by Steve Barowik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Gentilezza by lorenzo buggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre-Dame by Sebastian Falba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
rx011_FL by Simon Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
In Gondola by Michele Di lella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina, Malta*
Mdina Cathedral by Stephen Cutajar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
"Sorry you cannot catch me".... Yes ..... I'm just look tame and gentle but not so easy to impress me!!! Still Black and White in somewhere street at Brussels,Belgium #travelphotografer #travel✈ #blackandwhitephotography #blacknwhite_perfecti by Hisham Mat noh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSCF7361 - mar 01 2017 by Radoslav Malenovsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
2017.12.11. Budapest by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Cloud - France*


Tapis Vert. St Cloud, juillet 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso - Chile*


Caminante, No Hay Camino, Se Hace Camino Al Andar / Walker, There Is No Path, The Path Is Made By Walking by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Trieste - the Majestic Piazza Unità d'Italia as Night Falls by Tony Hammond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The quarry by Manu M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Castel Sant'Angelo, Rome by Piotr Lewandowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limoges - France*


Limoges-Bénédictins dans la nuit by rondoudou87, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMGP7486silkcropb&w- by rondoudou87, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


little big city by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


fisherman by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome, November, 4, preparation for the National Unity and Armed Forces Day Parade_2 by Sergey Popov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


水鄉朱家角 China by lhwu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona - Italy*


Ponte di Castelvecchio Verona Romana by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


Misty monday, Portugal by Lillian Krona, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


foggy winter morning by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Winter sun by Mike Haxell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20171125-_DSF7140 by martin smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


...levels... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Jose - Costa Rica*


B738 by Bernal Saborio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Infinity Monochrome by thobias stromberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


A memory of Oporto by Andrea Rizzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avebury - UK*


D7K_8097: Avebury, Wiltshire, UK in infrared by Colin McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso - Chile*


Bifurcación / Bifurcation by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux*


Bordeaux by Melanie Tomischat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Montréal by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


писающий танкер (pissing tanker) by Oleg Pfff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mandalay - Myanmar*


DSC_0122 : Pont U Bein en fin d'après-midi (infrared), Birmanie / Myanmar by Pascal VU, on Flickr


----------



## sevenap (Nov 26, 2017)

https://vk.com/kck_uralez


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groningen - Netherlands*


Lifeliner4 By Night by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groningen - Netherlands*


A Foggy Approach by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Red - Nice by Sophie AUBLET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Madagascar*


Colors by Mr.Bat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


St Tydecho Church, Mallwyd, Gwynedd, Wales, UK. (W03 227) by Welsh photographs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by mariana de regil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Suggia by Daniel Aires, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oclenwald - Germany*


Winter, tree, snow by Anoplius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

1907c by Nolwenn COTTE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence
*

Firenze by Alejandro Miguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The arch (Richmond Bridge) by Maciej Tatarka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Szeged - Hungary*


Stairway to the infinity / Csigalépcsőház by Anoplius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


A peace dream by vittorio vida, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Szeged - Hungary*


Synagogue in Szeged / Szegedi zsinagóga by Anoplius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Annecy - France*


The love bridge in Annecy by Paul Nido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubrovnik *


Dubrovnik | Illumination by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Untitled by Andrew Allan Japan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


hang loose by Ole Hopp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heidelberg - Germany*


Castle, bridge, morning by Anoplius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brescia - Italy*


White Sky Cardella by Marcello Vicario, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schiltach - Germany*


Schiltach: Tradizionale architettura a graticcio by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roterdam*


Lie Back by Dominik Jaeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Porto by ivan dessi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Mans - France*


cathédrale st julien Le Mans by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruña - Spain
*

El Puerto. A Coruña by Uxio Rivas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vermillon cliffs - US*


Tres Amigos by Claudio Valdés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Shower of Light by zag by gonzague legout, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


I'm your father !!! by Michel Di Meglio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Waltershof sw by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego zoo - US*


DSC_8875-Edit by Craig Chaddock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* by Hristo Dimitrov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gmund - Austria*


...exploringancientpaths.. by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Malostranska by Julien RODE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cashel - Ireland*


Ireland - Cashel - The Rock - Celtic cross by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hourtin port - France*


Jetée du Port d'Hourtin by Edouard Lallement, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Holyrood Abbey by Alfredo Roccia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseilles*


Quand on arrive en ville ... by Michel Di Meglio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


airship look-alike by T T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Light and Shadows by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy*


Siena by Matteo Viviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Statues by Uwe C. Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Madrid walkers by Jose Carpin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capri - Italy*


Arriving to Capri by Marcelo Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


St. John's Church by night, Helsinki by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Pour une croisière. by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zion National park - US*


Rocky Road by Claudio Valdés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


boss by Goran Jerković, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Serviten Kirche by Umberto Giommetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Quai de Grenelle. Paris, dec 2015 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Baden Wurttemberg, Germany*


Engelgasse by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Peloponnese, Greece*


Taller de Fidias by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Princess Street by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scotland, UK*


Advocate's closet by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ile de France, France *


Arco del Triunfo de París by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Estatua en Rossio by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Asturias, Spain*


Rocas en Playa de la Vega by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sagaing, Myanmar*


Yadana Hsemee by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Leiria, Portugal*


Claustro de Batalha by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Phra Nakhon Si Ayutthaya, Thailand*


Wat Thammikarat by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Rioja, Spain*


Entrada de Santo Domingo de la Calzada by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*La Rioja, Spain*


San Millán de Yuso by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Yucatan, Mexico*


Plataforma de los cráneos by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Sankt Olof by Guillén Pérez, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Kungsträdgården in B&W by Mark Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Viking Souvenirs by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Sometimes, Life just calls for an Umbrella by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Where there once was darkness by Project-128, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Night Chrits-1 by Glenn Le Bras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
#philly at #night #philadelphia #city #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona- Gothic Quarter by Joseph Wingenfeld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Friends by Stéphanie Schoene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
A day in Paris by Linus Leijon photograpy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Julien Dillocourt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
LondonWalkin' by Gabriele Salamone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - Uno, Nessuno, Centomila by tjreboot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Y si fuera mi vida una escalera me la he pasao entera buscando el siguiente escalón, convencido de que estás en el tejado esperando a ver si llego yo. by Rick Deckard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Wake up cup @Arts-Loi by Line Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by james.booth71, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chantilly, France*
Château de Chantilly, 5 septembre 2017. by gregory lejeune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
The Budapest Parliament by Bogdan Oltean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
Watchtower on sea by Vug Tor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Charlotte, U.S.A.*
Charlotte, NC by Debbie S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bruges, Belgium*
Rozenhoedkaai by night by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berliner Dom B&W by Dan Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Northern Medina street photography (IX) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, France*
Toulouse Alsace - Lorraine 5 by Marc Zoccarato, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
First step together by Alex Doldzenkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Untitled by JuanFL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Street in BW. Albertina in Vienna by Marcin Kopiec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sheffield, U.K.*
Smokers don't stand out from the crowd by s81photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Colorful Honolulu by Maik-T. Šebenik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago BW 28 by Shubhadip Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Downtown by James Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Fanar by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Fountain shot by Irina Yaneya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris in Black & vWhite by Sam Sherratt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
GARNIER by lh photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria - Australia*


Appreciating Art 023 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Night delivery by myworldeyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kitzbühel, Austria*


Morning mist in mountains ____[in EXPLORE] by Udo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam-100 by Carmen Abascal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castle Howard - UK*


Atlas Fountains, Castle Howard, England by steveniceton.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow*


vintage Kraków by Darkelf Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


STORE by scarlett CHEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Foggy grainy blast from the past.. by Ferry Octavian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Ancient, modern Trastevere by Federico Enni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Looking for the parking spot.. by Ferry Octavian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


new building and the old by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yunnan - China*


On The Tea-Horse Trail by Julian Kaesler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota
*

Iglesia Santa Bárbara de Usaquen - Bogotá by Daniel Garzón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh 
*

old bridge, Water of Leith 01 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Annecy - France*


Annecy by Nolwenn COTTE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


black star, keep shining by .brianday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


I crossed the bridge by Ania Kanabaj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


The Art Of Sydney by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow
*

Gallery of Modern Art (GoMA), Glasgow by Anir Pandit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

Untitled by João Patrício, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


The night trains are ready! by jaeschol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago
*

air and water show - cancelled by The Freelens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorlisheim castle - France*


Chateau Dorlisheim HDR by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore
*

Marathon cancelled by Ee Mian Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


War of the Worlds by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delphi - Greece*


Apollo temple in Delfi by Alexander Pappas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


The Reichstag by Billy Currie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague
*

Palac Adria 2 Prague by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln *


cologne street by Marc Smi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pavia - Italy*


Barre ovunque by francesco capacchione, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A part by 威棣 孔, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


#2717 by Massimiliano Sarno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


15 observers by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_1865 by Bruce Fairman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Sportifs sous surveillance by popmarttour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albarracin - Spain*


Rincón by MQZ Rota, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka*



Crossing the road by Jubair Iqbal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


I'm lost by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

Vulnerasti cor meum by Giuseppe Brugali, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Desert by francesco capacchione, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Royan - France*


Into the trees by Frédéric DELOUVEE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grisignano - Italy*


Io sembro appunto quell' augelletto [EXPLORE #157] by Claudio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


braydune 12-07-2017-8 by cedric pipart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


Beetle by Márcio Luiz Chaves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Square of knights of the cross. Prague, Czech Republic, May 23, 2017 by Slon Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
DSC_3290.jpg by romain cospérec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Place Vendôme. Paris, dec 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Frankreich-Normandie by nbrausse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Rialto Bridge by Quinn Novak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
DSC00888 by jacksarre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Show off! (169/365) by Francoise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa - Desert Tone by Yohsuke Ikebuchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
2017.12.14. Budapest by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong Streetview by Johannes von Ardenne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Old path by Carlos Kiffer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice - Piazza San Marco by Tanya Marini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


DSC_2613ccc by Antonio Spiller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome, Italy, 1968 by Lasse Persson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Window cleaner by Yousuf Kurniawan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Monopoly by tomorca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metz - France
*

Chiesa Protestante di Metz by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lefkada - Greece*


DSC_7354-2 by paul jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

Duo Shadows (RU) by Festival Internacional del Circ Elefant d'Or, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

_98A0341 by Davide Longosci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


duo by FChriss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


duo saut motocross nb by David PENEZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acireale - Italy*


Carnevale di Acireale by Rosario Pinto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catania - Italy*


Cattedrale di Sant'Agata B/N by Rosario Pinto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etna volcano - Italy*


Boccucce fumanti by Rosario Pinto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


DSC00099 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Bad Nauheim - View from Johannisberg by Andreas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Wingman over Germany by Tim Wiegerinck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hooked on the GPU by Tim Wiegerinck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


duo by Batirtze Nuñez Diaz De Tuesta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pforzheim - Germany*


cemetery avenue by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Autopista en rojo (III) by Álvaro Hurtado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


deep sea explorer (monochrome) by jooka5000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

duo by John Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


Liverpool ships by Beverley Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


eason duo concert 2010 by Lidi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cervera by giuseppe dibenedetto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sailboat Racing sea B&W by Kévin WildSnap, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The monument by Farhan Tamim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida - US*


The Search by Joe Steinman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Leith Walkway by David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Camino by francesco capacchione, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Sunday night in Munich by echapee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC3260 by jjalonsoh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Schönbrunn by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norrkoping - Sweden*


waterfalls in the city by Andreas Lööf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


DSCF9339affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

On the Bus by Malcolm Parsley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto *


Vindo de Gaia by José Carlos Casimiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France
*

Le Jardin des Curiosités by Fiona Blair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

gulls by Andreas Lööf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


boat and rocks by Andreas Lööf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


a roda gigante by José Carlos Casimiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Katowice - Poland*


Katowice by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cần Thơ - Vietnam*


Vietnam 2017 by Hi Naka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seaford cliff - UK*


Seaford Cliffs by Bill Allen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pablo bay - US*


Fueling Pier #2 by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Northumberland - UK*


A great morning with friends... by Philip Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


Crossroads in Light by KRF - Kutscherauer Roland Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


details by Andrea Möller, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Concón-Reñaca*, Valparaíso Region, Chile









Concón-Reñaca by Pablo Ramírez, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Pucón*, Araucanía Region, Chile









Pucón by Felipe Portella, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*Santiago de Chile*, Metropolitana Region, Chile









Santiago by Gabriel Wagner Hugenthobler, on Flickr.


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*El Cañi*, Araucanía Region, Chile









El Cañi by Claudio Quiroz, on Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sea Cityscape Singapore by Joseph Hollingsworth-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
#powerlines #bangkok #thailand #travelogue #TheCitySeries #cityscape #urbanscape #streetphotographer #nightlights #nightphotography #architecturelovers #ShotoniPhone #shotoniphone6 #iphonography #hkiger #cortexcam #blackandwhitephoto #bandw #monogram by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0a77m2_dsc3148 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Hamburguesas by Thomas_H_photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_1008.jpg by Simon Bertilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid #10 by da ba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
...xmas in the metropolis... by Yuri Prado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
reflections II by lazy_eight_cgi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Vertical Perspective by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Turn on the lights by MMM Photo Studio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
low sun at Borough Hall by t55z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Metro La Défense by Salih Ergezen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice center by Max Ferrarini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Parliament and Cat by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
brussels by night (8) by wouter van eenoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Frame by Lal Nallath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Pu Han, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


.cat ...retronaren els canons by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Besalú Ratafia_24 by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Panorama_12-15 by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


TRAINING DAY VI MADRID 008 by Daniel Rocal, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Rey gorrión by Daniel Rocal, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


La Almudena - Madrid by Daniel Rocal, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Madrid, Spain*


Esperando al Sol by Daniel Rocal, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Guimerà II_56 by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Cervera_105 by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Grauges_352 by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Alta Garrotxa_135 by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Alta Garrotxa_104 by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Tirallongues_314 by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Guerrero, Mexico*


Santa Prisca by Joan Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Mexico City*


Lloviendo en Xochimilco by Joan Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Cuando se cruzan los caminos by Joan Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


La revolución se hizo en tren by Joan Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Templo de San Lorenzo by Joan Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


El Ranchito by Joan Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*State of Mexico, Mexico*


Laguna de la luna II by Joan Díaz, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Sortida Girona_013 by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Besalú by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


l'Aixada_255 by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fontenay abbey - France*


Ete 2014 - Bourgogne - Abbaye de Fontenay by Jean-Sebastien David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*



la courbe by Brice Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Breeze Blown Bear 2 by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lille - France*


Stade Pierre Mauroy by orchestre national de lille (site officiel), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Paz*


U r b a n C a n y o n by Thomas Tassy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


No more flying. Se acabó el volar. by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utrecht - Netherlands*


In Holland by Robert-Jan van Lotringen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goult - France*


Moulin de Jerusalem (Goult Lubéron) by arnaud valentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Un caillou sous l'orage by Jérémy LARROQUE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugo - Spain*


Un caillou sous l'orage by Jérémy LARROQUE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugo - Spain*


Catedral de Lugo (Spain) en ByN by Antonio Muiña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Catedral de Lugo (Spain) en ByN by Antonio Muiña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


"Hollow Tooth" at Night by Uwe C. Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


DSCF2430affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


le resquilleur !!! by Pascal DESNAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferrol - Spain*


Lighting in B&W. by Antonio Muiña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Las flores producen sueño by María Martínez de Artola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseilles*


Minots de Marseille .... by Michel Di Meglio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viaur viaduct - France*


Viaduc du Viaur by yves gesta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolouse - France*


Airbus Landing by Jean-Pierre Le Marechal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A flight in the clouds by Lana Dowling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L'été est bien là ! by Yann Cœuru, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Gotham City - Paris by © Alexis Rangaux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Conil - Spain*


_3104875 by bl!kopener, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Escorial - Spain*



Going home by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*L'Escala - Spain*


L'Escala by Jean-Michel Ravetllat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The London Eye by elmscrescent42, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


Усадьба Середниково I by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vrindavan - India*


யமுனா நதிக்கரை | banks of yamuna by Anbukarasan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Columbus - US*


Downtown Columbus Ohio by Award Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool - UK*


Waterfront mood by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Richmond bridge, CA - US*


Richmond Bridge with Rock by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casares - Spain*


Casares by Dani Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


A Peace Exists by Jack Fusco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fernilee reservoir*


Fernilee by Thomas McDonnell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul*


density by Andrew Catellier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - US*


S.S. Col. James M. Schoonmaker by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Итальянский пейзаж by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gullfoss - Iceland
*

Gullfoss by John Frisch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


One banana two banana three banana four by Richard Bayley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zuzdal - Russia*


Suzdal by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Croton gorge park - US*


Croton Gorge Park by proartwork, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Erfurt - Germany*


Winter Wonderland by Benjamin Bernkopf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Mixing by Antoine AVIGNON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


DSCF1779 by Dennis LaPrade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salzburg - Austria*


Salzburg - Mirabel Garden by Sophie AUBLET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krumlov - Russia*


Krumlov BW by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Liguria - Italy
*

Icaro by Danilo Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dowsing Offshore Wind Farm - UK*


~ T U R B I N E ~ by James Clay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


St Johns Bridge, Fall 2009 # 2 by Gary L. Quay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester - UK*


Lanterns in St Annes Square, Manchester, for the Chinese New Year by Gidzy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norfolk - US*


USS Wisconsin (BB-64) berthed adjacent to Nauticus, The National Maritime Center in Norfolk Va. by Al, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo Experiment by berkgnlp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong - Vietnam*


Vietnam - Ha Long by ANTONIO BUSSO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zamora - Mexico*


Santuario de Zamora by María Yunnuén Martínez Tapia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Esperando pasar by Raymundo Rangel Laguna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
inclement. by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin Wall by Jorden Esser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Obelisco de 1905 de fundação da Av Central e obras do VLT RJ 2 by José Roitberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Timeless in Chicago by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Plaça d'Espanya /Museu nacional d'art de Catalunya by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Friends by Stéphanie Schoene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Le Panthéon by tongeron91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
170617_Londres_33136 by Patrick MERLAY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian Scene by David S Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xewkija (Gozo), Malta*
Xewkija Church by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Project 366 - 348/366: Alone in the crowd by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Town of Chios (Chios island), Greece*
Chios_Port_0345 by George Symeonidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lovely Budapest night by Mladen Lucic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge by SIMON WILCOCK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Pont Vasco de Gamma by Philippe SIMON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kornik castle - Poland*


Castle in Kórnik / Poland by raisinka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso - Chile*


Ciudad En Movimiento / City On The Move by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Waikato, New Zealand*


Te Whanganui-A-Hei marine reserve by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Sortida Girona_017 by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Catalonia, Spain*


Sortida Girona_009 by Joan Ferrer Fotografia Manresa, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manila, Philippines*


Intramuros by SuperTramp's Trampings and Travels Tales, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manila, Philippines*


San Agustin Church, Manila by bruceonmymind, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Waikato, New Zealand*


Riding on the beach by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Waikato, New Zealand*


McLaren fall by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manila, Philippines*


Cathedral of Manila by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Greenwich observatory by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


The british museum by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manila, Philippines*


San Agustin Church, Intramuros, Manila by NguyenNam lowkey, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Bac Giang, Vietnam*


Xuan Huong lake by NguyenNam lowkey, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Hanoi, Vietnam*


home by NguyenNam lowkey, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Ninh Tuan, Vietnam*


Binh Hung island by NguyenNam lowkey, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manila, Philippines*


San Agustin Church, Intramuros, Manila by NguyenNam lowkey, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


London Eye prospective by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Tower bridge panorama by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Liguria, Italy*


Levante view by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Emilia-Romagna, Italy*


Fancy ceiling by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manila, Philippines*


Francis Cathedral, Intramuros, Manila by NguyenNam lowkey, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manila, Philippines*


San Agustin Church, Intramuros, Manila by NguyenNam lowkey, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Quang Ngai, Vietnam*


Cu Lao Cham by NguyenNam lowkey, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Window's tower by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Geometric lines by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Phuket, Thailand*


Patong - Phuket by NguyenNam lowkey, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scania, Sweden*


Three of those by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Scania, Sweden*


Lamp and gothic ceiling by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manila, Philippines*


Manila Cathedral by Norman, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manila, Philippines*


IMG_120412 by Gab Pili, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manila, Philippines*


Malate Church - Baroque-style by Norman, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manila, Philippines*


San Agustín Church by Norman, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Manila, Philippines*


San Sebastian Church by Norman, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Amalienborg by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Geometric trees by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rajasthan, India*


Mehrangarh Fort by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rajasthan, India*


Udaipur view by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rajasthan, India*


Monkey temple by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rajasthan, India*


Amer fort gallery by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rajasthan, India*


Amazing window by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Copenaghen river by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


City of London spectacular: All Hallows-by-the-Tower, St Dunstan-in-the-East, the Monument. by HistoryLondon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belize*


Misty morning v by Kristine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Louis - US*


gutted by Chris Collins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Hazy day Shanghai by El Arano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


National Gallery SG by theWolf..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utrecht - Netherlands*


Jungle by Gert van der Kamp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Concrete & Wood by Patrick Santucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trang - Thailand*


Khao Phanom Bencha- Jungle Feel by Collin Key, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tingo Maria jungle - Peru*


Jungle! by William Gonzáles S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


14er by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


b&w blast by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Untitled by Joe Streetsnap, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco*


seacliff by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York City Library by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Antonio. Ibiza - Spain*


San Antonio. Ibiza by Félix Ramos Fernández de Ocáriz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC's jungle by martin charles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mantova - Italy*


Mantova_161128_PB283962_1718 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


jungle cat world by daib0satsu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mankind's favorite toys.... by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ta Promh - Cambodia*


20071026-098-Roots flowing over temple B&W conversion by Roger Wong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Morocco*


P3180075p Morocco wares by camera30f, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


bumblebee by korsback73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sabahlar Ganj'da yıkanmak için... by Hakki Ceylan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto Ercole - Italy*


Porto Ercole by fabio caronti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore gardens, Singapore*
Untitled by Isabelle GIRAL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
14-11-2017 by francisco willian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
dr150605_222d by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
74770034 by Alex Barber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm 2010 by Karlheinz Klingbeil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía, Madrid by Cristina Migliorini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Skyline by Bob Shrader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Skyscraper CasperVİA V8c Gökdelenler #street #gökdelen #skyscraper #streetstyle #landscapephotography #towers #workday #şişli #manzara #wall #wander #fulya #bw #bw_lover #blackandwhite #sb_ıstanbul #photo #photograph #ig_photolove #ig_people #followme #fo by Serkan Keskin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Blizzard #1 by Sofia Ortun Alves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Arpoador (1 of 1)-2 by Dante Laurini Junior, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
DSC_3290.jpg by romain cospérec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The streets of... Paris #7 by Richard Tostain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Blog041217-London-Nov 2017-046-NIK by Reza Masoudi Nejad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
San Giorgio Maggiore by Massimiliano Bianchini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gozo, Malta*
Gozo 1 by Kristiina Aksberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels, Grand Place Christmas Tree by Teresa Mills-Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by CADLYK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bayeux, France*
Bayeux by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
A Budapest Darkly Series 1 by harold.whatever, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Monument - Aleppo busses by Michael Krolop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
The Victoria Bell by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lucca, Italy*
Italy, Lucca by Nicolò Cocchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toledo, Spain*
DSCF2088 by Enrique Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pagan, Myanmar*
Lead the Way by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shaoxing, China*
Didang Lake Shaoxing china. by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Putrajaya, Indonesia*
Putrajaya Dam Bridge Black And White by Muhammad Hafiz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Stay frozen by Alejandro Castellon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Newark, U.S.A.*
"African-American Heritage Parade." by B.C. Lorio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Newark, U.K.*
Lighting Up History. Sept 2016 by SimonHX100v, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Sebastian, Spain*
_DSC0068 by Diego González Vilda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pretoria, South Africa*
Black and White Tree by William Dicks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Busan, South Africa*
Busan - Marine City B&W by karl.wagner.photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Queretaro, Mexico*
In the Garden Zenea "En el Jardin Zenea" by D. Leo Mayén, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maribor, Slovenia*
WO2 Monument Maribor (Slovenië) by B.B. Wijdieks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
Wawel Castle in Cracovia by Marcin Kopiec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina 4 by Jelle Teusink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Walk on the wide side  by Коля Саныч, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
NKN_0923-2 by Christopher Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
place Jacques Bainville by Pascal ANDRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chamrousse - France*


Obstination II by www.forest-eyes.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


One spirit in two bodies by charles chrich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Supertrees by Venga M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rilhac-Lastours (87) NB by Murcie Flora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sentenced to death by the blues by xroper7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thalankuppam Pier - India*


Heading Towards the Ocean by Sunil Subramanian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


11 by Marks Maksimovs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


Tyne Bridges (mono) by Tony Richardson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Low Team - UK*


Dunston Staithes by ratboy2008, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20150429-IMG_5391 by JUDITH MATTHEWS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cazorla - Spain*


La CASA de las bicicletas/ the House of bicycles/Cazorla by federico f mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo Files #1 by Jota Picos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


View to the right from Bolshoy Kamenny Bridge by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pokhara - Nepal*


NEPAL, In Pokhara, Schlechtes Wetter am Phewa-See, 16058/8329 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordalsgjelet Gorge - Norway*


Bordalsgjelet Gorge (and the wife) by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Labyrinth by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Parma, Italy*
clouds over parma by Rein Scholte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Lions Head by Noah Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Havre, France*
The streets of Le Havre by Rayoflight Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
Travailleur de haut vol by Steve Collin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Giza, Egypt*
Mirrored Pyramids by ILKER OZMEN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Christmas Shopping in Chiado by Carlos Caetano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Downtown Phoenix by DST-photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
J'le sait il faut que j'arrête de fumer... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Debrecen, Hungary*
Tram 1914 by Takács Sándor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
City Swan by bjornletink_photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Victoria Bridge by Aus Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
High Rise Lows by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Decorado urbano by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
towers by Tyler Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kobe, Japan*
Futatabi Park by Mathieu Perron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Wall - Cartagena - Colombia by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
271-361 by Daniel Hirsch Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
El Obelisco (Buenos Aires, Argentina. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Hurried Motion by Bob Shrader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
#105 The Getaway by Superficial D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Agoraphobia by adresaba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
09122017-DSCF2319.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
20150521_1515 by Gabriel Psarras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow street by Нis_own_spring, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oujda, Morocco*
Oujda - Morocco 2015 by Mr Atrocity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
Paseo por Málaga by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
George St._171215_33071-Edit by Donald Gould, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
A colorful corner in Taipei-sRgb Web by prometeus_86, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
Monaco the Rich by Tyler Lindal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
LIONFISH by Tarik Bouamri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
The only thing that's missing is the gin and the vodka by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
DTLA dressed in black and white. by Drea Lupera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
What is new is made old by Peter Sherriff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Manifestation contre le durcicement de la loi sur les étrangers by Gustave Deghilage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adelaide, Australia*
Port Adelaide, black and white edit by Bicycle SA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
brussels_street_DSC8920 by Daniel Caceiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
capturing the canyon by Kevin Irvine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Yellow Cabs at Columbus Circle, New York 4 by AmbientLens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Travessa do Ouvidor by Diogo Vasconcellos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
DSC05921 by Casey Cyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSCF0369 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The sky's are grey .. oh London you are still the same . #london #greyskys #clouds#cityscape#londonsky#travelphotography #traveller #followforfollow #ig_london#follow4follow #followme #likes #likeforlike #like #photooftheday #instalove#ig_bahrain_ #instat by Angeli Laura De, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gongola in Venice by Salvatore D'Oro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Coffee Shop by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles by Alexander Urdiales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai 087 copy 2 by Elfo Parnacchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Haleakala volcano, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Haleakala Crater - Haleakala National Park by Best Practices, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
2017.12.14. Budapest by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hiroshima, Japan*
JATI201510_601R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*York, U.K.*
York Minster by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Veracruz, Mexico*
Pico de Orizaba, 5.636 m . Veracruz by drosan dem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Shard, London by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Pudong skyscrapers Black and White, Shanghai by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gaziantep, Turkey*
splish splash by Andy Kobel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Potsdam, Germany*
2017 12 26 Potsdam - 06 by Mark Strobl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
Sunset over Joburg by Calvin Kotze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Geunjeongjeon by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malmo, Sweden*
"Sincity" Light Trails by Martijn Maessen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Detroit - Rec Cen (1) by Rich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaunas, Lithuania*
05 by Roman Zaytsev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rostock, Germany*
Ostsee Streets #8 by Achim Katzberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bilbao, Spain*
97FM, Mallona Galtzada, Alde Zaharra, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country) 2017.02.14 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Linz, Austria*
Market square by Rachna Kayastha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Bathtime by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver by Bob McCuaig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Vanishing point by Wong Chung Yin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
NPOTS 2016 CFD Jakarta by Anggit Priyandani Ruchaelly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
An evening stroll by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
LvdH (935) by Lex van der Holland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur at Dawn by Ezry Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caracas, Venezuela*
Street Art @ Maracay by Laura Domínguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mendoza, Argentina*
Fiat 600 black and white by James Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
28022017-_DSF3892.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Omonia Square , Athens , Greece by Andreas Aivaliotis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
every word by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Sevilla by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Asunción, Paraguay*
iglesia Santa Maria de la Asunción, Castro Urdiales by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orleans - France*


Flickr Phi Orléans - Vallée de la Loire févr.2015-6.jpg by Phi Lippe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chatenay - France*


Monochrome Autumn by Serge Barès, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Aosta - Italy*


Asote Valley by Franck Michel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carnoet - France*


31 Sant Tudwal - St Tugdual by Louis TOSSER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panazol - France*


Brume d'automne sur le chantier by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


On air. by clicheforu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Transhumance by Benjamin Ramon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


_IGP0676 by Morgan TROTTIER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Ranakpur IND - Jain temple dedicated to Adinatha 14 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yulong river - China*


Bamboo Rafting Down the Yulong River in Yangshuo, Guanxi China by Mauro & Sara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Vietnam #3 by Matthew G. Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey*


Phrygian/Byzantine Ruins (Byzantine church) by mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Yangtze river - China


Into the Mist by Ste Murray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ella - Sri Lanka*


Ella Gap by Bruno.T71, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Vietnam #1 by Matthew G. Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pamukkale - Turkey*


Kids in Pamukkale by Murat Küçükefe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cebu - Philippines*


SHANGRILA CHI SPA BNW by Karlo Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Beyond. by Sanchia Danielle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Happy Valley Races on a Wednesday Evening by Peter Hills, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Israel*


Window out by Mark Belokopytov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NEW YORK by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nakuru park - Kenya*


Traffic peak - Flamingos on the Lake - Nakuru National Park - Kenya by Lucie et Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limoge - France*


Path. by Gr⊙f: ⊙f the p⊙p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hungry Horse at Sunset by Adam Leahy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cuba*


Contaminación a lo lejos. Hacia Pinar del Río, Cuba. (Rebuscando entre mis recuerdos fotográficos). by Álvaro Bueno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Clara - Cuba*


Santa Clara, son las 10 de la mañana, Cuba. (Rebuscando entre mis recuerdos fotográficos). by Álvaro Bueno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Southampton Docks by Martyn Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tiquipaya - Bolivia*


Hidden Valley. Explore #29 (20/02/2015) by Aldo Echeverria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Bolivia


Dizziness by Aldo Echeverria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in haute Savoie - France*


Haute Savoie, Mont Blanc, 2 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milwaukee - US*


Dubitativo / Doubtful by Ximo Rosell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riobamba - Ecuador*


Riobamba, Ecuador by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riobamba - Ecuador*


Riobamba to Colta by tren, Ecuador by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Fernando - Chile*


PLAZA DE ARMAS SN FDO CHILE by oscar eugenio menares suarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ollantaytambo - Peru*


ollantaytambo by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jauja - Peru*


Untitled by San Diego Museum of Man, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valle de Leyva - Colombia*


Villa de Leyva, Colombia by ARNAUD_Z_VOYAGE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


IMG_0947_1.jpg by Jean-Sebastien David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


its raining - what else by Elke Kulhawy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ecuador*


Tungurahua's Watch by Edward (Bud) Grennan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
E by Lys de Kerk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Alan Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Grand Central by ficktionphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Meringue by vincent beudez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Isle of Dogs v2 by Gavin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Untitled by Girish Gopi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSCF5200 by adrichev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Black & White by Rezaul Haque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Waikato, New Zealand*


Haka falls b/w by Luca Guizzardi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queensland, Australia*


_DSC3613_00001 by tkreek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queensland, Australia*


_DSC2875_00001 by tkreek, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Queensland, Australia*


Gold Coast by tkreek, en Flickr


----------



## DammianBB (Sep 21, 2010)

30 seconds in the dark.
Karpacz - water dam Łomnica
30 seconds in the dark


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Rain of cherry blossoms by Satoshi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vista interessante by Davide Soffietti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Sola by Angel Gallardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen - France*


Le quai du port by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela - Spain*


Luz y sombra by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Retrato de Dorian Gray. IV by ALFONSO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gerberoy - France*


Il nous attend by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


slow by mariusz rybicki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


three sheep and a bull by mariusz rybicki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Day 97… Sky Over the GWB by chris langston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


BERLIN - Deutscher Dom by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


How Things Move and Sway by Bryan Jaronik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruderberg - France*


Bruderberg aérien by Boomer Phil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


long stoplight by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arkansas - US*


"Art in Motion", Study 1. by Kelly Shipp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


DSC_8886: Colosseum Rome by Colin McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Sharing the Joke by neal1973, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Padova - Italy*


Le Cupole by angelo mangipinto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*


The dark side of the park - Please, don't leave us here by angelo mangipinto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


[Re]Construct by Neil Ta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangalore - India*


On the Tarmac by ruben alexander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Motion by Matthew Tucker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sevile - Spain*


Contemplación by Cristóbal M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Dragon Gate by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luxor - Egypt*


Felucca on the Nile by angelo mangipinto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hawaii - US*


sarahlee_underwater_slow_shutter_5955.jpg by Sarah Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Tower by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hawaii - US*


sarahlee_underwater_slow_shutter_5949.jpg by Sarah Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


sketch of life by abdul malek babul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


A trip on the canal in amsterdam by angelo mangipinto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Into the city by Bethany Postle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


Petronas Twin Towers by Paola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Olhando para o vazio/Looking into the emptiness by Junior AmoJr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Into the light by Kenneth Enstad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Flow... by Kevin C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


13T102 by Philip Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


04_2 by Pavel Moroz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


National Gallery SG by theWolf..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


into the Tunnel by Federico Scotto d'Antuono, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Oh what a tangled web we weave by Stuart Addelsee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec*


All on board... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Systematic Proportions by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


none left alive by nelio filipe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Estaiada by Gabriel Artioli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Serie Mister Y - 12/16 The passage by Cedric LE GOUALLEC, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
GREAT HOTEL OF MEXICO CITY by Lui_piquee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benidorm - Spain*


Benidorm High Rise Monochrome # denis thorpe #dailyshoot by Les Haines, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Humans VS Nature 7 by Yannick André-Genel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fuji mount - Japan*


Presence by Blue Moon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto City by Alain Picard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


bom dia by Pascal DESNAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


... by -MarjanneB-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin-Friedrichshain-93 by Ricardo Henrique De Souza Raymundo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Floating Foundation by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Unfair Funfair #03 by fabrizio q, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


C-Scape by maxxsmart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


La Défense Study I Tour Total by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Morro Dois Irmãos, Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brasil. by paulisson miura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


200 Hours | LXVI (Explored) by Dan Love, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


A moment in San Francisco #73-Alcatraz Island by Oscardaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


*** by Dave GRR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


A moment in San Francisco #16 by Oscardaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Apeanemoia by Masha Mazi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Fans Enjoying The Game by Jeff Soderquist, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Look Downtown by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - France*


La belle Angèle by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


National Museum of Natural History by Gábor Hernádi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tournai - Belgium*


Tournai, Belgium by Douglas Kay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Sidecar by Rossend Gri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Images from Turkey, Middle East. by George Henton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ghent - Belgium*


St Bavo's Cathedral by CHRIS GIBSON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Piazza San Babila by Paolo Gamba, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
Ladders by David Sadler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palermo, Italy*
Bottomless balcony by Steef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Backstage by astrid westvang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*
Wandelhalle. by Hans Eckart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
Rome by Robert Barone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nyungwe Forest - Rwanda*


Nyungwe Forest Canopy by Bradford Duplisea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Eye by kévin vanoverberghe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Grand Palais, Paris by Douglas Kay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lille - France*


Lille, Nord Pas de Calais by Douglas Kay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris en noir by sunevdj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Untitled by Oren Cohen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Big ben B&W by Thibaut Prévost, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Picchianti - Italy*


La stazione by Fabio Pratali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Fabiano Olla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denshaw - UK*


The Pump House by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Crystal tower by JB Mino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
DSC01337 by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


● by Myers's °_°, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
2017-12-28_05-46-22 by Andrzej MadPole Szymański, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montpellier - France*


The Painter by JB Mino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


MAAT by caio antunes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utrecht - Netherlands*


Bridges - Utrecht Museumkwartier by Paul Hoogeveen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Les volets by Val'Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
071-12 by Sergio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolar Grande - Argentina*


Tolar Grande, Argentina by Richard Hasler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


photo de montagne en format panoramique / le massif du mont-blanc vu du ciel by CHRISTOPHE BOILLON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


la carabine by xavier Legall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Traversée by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fraserburgh - UK*


339 of 365 Stormy [Explored] by Linda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Steptoe Butte State Park - US*



Duster by Rob Dweck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadeloupe Island*


La dame en noir ! by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*near Malibu - US*


enough with spring snow storms--I'm going to the beach! by Andrew Nicodemus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pierce, WA - US*


The great condensation (1.15.2) by Kevin Bacher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Aquitaine - France*


J'ai faim...!!! by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Going Down, Western Australia by Kim Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urbino - Italy*


nowhere by valentina jodice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadeloupe Island*


Sous la flèche du soleil ! by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bleigny - France*


Bleigny - 01 janvier 2017-36 by bebopeloula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


Bridge to nowhere by Unsettler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essaquira - Morocco*


La Médina en N&B by christophe gutowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wicklow reservoir*


Bridge to Nowhere by cillinc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Liguria - Italy*


Untitled by MaurIF, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Out of nowhere by Bjarne Erick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen - France*


Le pont Gustave-Flaubert Rouen by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Station of nowhere by Didier Guilbert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bern - Switzerland*


Staring into nowhere by Thomas Leuzinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Selfie Surf by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Cantabria - Spain*


Desconcierto - en la frontera de abril - by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mallorca - Spain*


Monocromo... Costa Poniente ( Mallorca ) by Toni Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


Ronda by Manuel Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


DSCF5089 by Manuel Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kathmandu - Nepal*



Patan Durbar Square, Kathmandu Valley, Nepal (version 2) by chinese johnny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Stellichte - Niedermühle by .rog3r1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


days at the beach ( B&W ) by Cees, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


R001-002 by Manuel Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto
*

Breakfast with the Douro by benoit alluin, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


R001-003 (2) by Manuel Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


DSCF9328 by Manuel Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guyi - China*


Chengyang (程阳) wind and rain bridge in B&W. Guanxi China by Mauro & Sara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matera - Italy*


Matera ancient town. I Sassi di Matera Basilicata, Italy by Mauro & Sara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cervera by giuseppe dibenedetto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadeloupe Island*


Ramassage traditionnel de la canne à sucre by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Untitled by FabCampa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Nanluoguxiang (Nanluogu Xiang) Hutong of Beijing, China [EXPLORE 26/08/2014] by Mauro & Sara, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Andalusia, Spain*


DSCF3069 by Manuel Iglesias, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Norway*


Boathouse in a ball by Stuart Baillie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Monster at night / i see you, do you see me? by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Reggio Emilia - Italy*


Reggio Emilia 2017 by Cristiano Bartoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Urban Solitude - Sitting in the Dark by Uwe C. Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


S.F. BCN by ESTEFAN MAUZNER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


國父紀念館 - Sun Yat-sen Memorial Hall - Taipei - TAIWAN by Daniel Aguilera Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montara, CA - US*


Montara Beach, Montara California by Patrick Vennari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boracay - Philippines*


Checking by Jason Lin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in UK*


check mate by law-photography2014, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Crotoy - France*


de l'ombre à la lumière - from the shadow to the light by Png Nexus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


River and Boat by shah jaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hawaii - US*


Waimea Halo by Jeff Stamer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


000046130029.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


My View from Lincoln Park by Zouhair Lhaloui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Night Departure by Uwe C. Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Chinatown Singapore-013 by Daniel Yong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Makati City Manila by Nazrul Aizat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
monterrey downtown by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
wondering by J. Santiago Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
8_dsc1558 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sabbatsbergs Gospel by langgarn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Waiting for christmas by Dimos Theodoroudis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Wandering by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
20171025-ClaudioTebaldi-Práticas Fotográficas-01571 by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Grand Central Station, NYC by Nasser Als, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
La Rambla Barcelona by socrates gf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan, Italy by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC_2444_DxO_1_DxO by herve.ramboz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Regent Street by Sean O'Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Pretty sure this is what they call serendipity by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
The Maltese Falcon by Samantha Debono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand - Place de Bruxelles BW by ＹᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Sparkling Lights of Dubai Marina Skyline in B&W by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kihei beach at Maui, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
WOMAN BEACH DOG by J.S. Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
The bridge in black + white by BigHands McGhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Mar del Plata by Darío Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Itsy Bitsy Spider by TK White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Langkawi, Malaysia*
football by LEADiya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
MorningDelight by Eric Augustus Tingatinga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
The Forbidden City - Beijing by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes by FishEye by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Belo Horizonte - Urban entardecer bh by Wilson leonel, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canary Islands, Spain*


GTC by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Montepulciano by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Duomo by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canary Islands, Spain*


Procesion by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canary Islands, Spain*


Barco / Ship by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Siena by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


San Gimignano by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Pasa la Vida / Life Goes By by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Musicos / Musicians by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Montepulgiano by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canary Islands, Spain*


Archipielago Chinijo by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Torre / Tower by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Pisa by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tuscany, Italy*


Duomo by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canary Islands, Spain*


Anaga by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Canary Islands, Spain*


Lava y Montaña / Lava and Mountain by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Venezia by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Veneto, Italy*


Gondola by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Salzburg, Austria*


Cascada / Waterfall by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Salzburg, Austria*


Caballo / Horse by Pablo López, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chichester - UK*


Chichester Cathedral Garden by Chris Lord, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Solaris, Espagne by Jean Michel Cougourdan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chamrousse - France*


envers et contre tous by FREDERIC LEGRAS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Forli - Italy*


SAM_7097-1 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tiemcen - Algeria*


Palace El Mechouar, Tlemcen, Algeria by Samere Fahim ""OFF for a holidays !!!"", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monaco*


petite fille dans la cathédrale de Monaco by popmarttour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - France*


On the ramparts of Saint Malo by dimitrios.kieran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ljubljana*


Prešeren Square by Thomas Geiregger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limoges - France*


Fumerolle by Murcie Flora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limoges - France*


Le Styx by Murcie Flora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Williamsburg Bridge by Axel Taferner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ostrava - Czech republic*


... by Nikson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


. by Nicolò Panzeri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit*


Woodward Presbyterian - Detroit, MI by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*unknown place*


IMG_1274. Clapham Junction..Underground/overground.. by Tadie88, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catania - Italy*


Dramatic view of Via dei Crociferi by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest by Yunyu Lu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Manchester - UK


The-Ice-Rink by Beverly Hayes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Over the Moon by Jano Silva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The Terrace II... by Philip Whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Untitled by Angel Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Green Tree Frog (litoria-caerulea) Mount Coot tha Brisbane Queensland Australia. by Jason Sulda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Black and white #canada #vancouver by Steve Gedge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ordino, Andorra*
Preparing For The Storm by Ludwig Dingeldein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Conversación entre dos extraños by Mishifu The Cat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Semarang, Indonesia*
Sam Poo Kong by Henry Sudarman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuching, Malaysia*
Kuching by Nurul Izzaty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nagasaki, Japan*
Nagasaki by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, Greece*
Fourvière surplombant Saint-georges by Ludo Guido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center at Athens, Greece*
Stavros Niarchos Cultural Center, Athens-Greece by Konstantinos Farsalinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nicosia, Cyprus*
Nicosia, Cyprus. by Alaa Boubekri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location (Sicily), Italy*
Giro di Sicilia in rosso by Roberto Fiscella, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*
Rolling a joint by Eduardo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Piccadilly, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Erasmus Bridge Rotterdam by Makepictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
hello kitty by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Street Fashion | Bangkok 2016 by John Ragai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
A Trio of Orange Vespas by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
DTLA dressed in black and white. by Drea Lupera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Blinded by the light by Luca Quadrio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2A1769 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
BMW i8 by FOXTROT|ROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Up High in KL by Hemzah Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wiesbaden, Germany*
Red Train by J R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Location near Rennes, France*
hot rod black and white by florian bray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago BW 35 by Shubhadip Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus (Ohio), U.S.A.*
ART in the City by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Along the floodlit pyramid by Pascal Colin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Escaliers de Montmartre by Mathias25, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
15 días en París 7 by Iván Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*Shafer Canyon, Utah/ USA *

The Juniper by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Happy New Year to all!* :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
TST, HK by Jam Agbuis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline by night, Singapore*
Singapore 2017 by Alessio Cocilovo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
DSCF3506.jpg by Bart Kowalski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw Spire. by Paweł Ciećka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscu, 25.12.2017 by Alex Zuychenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Nightcity by Erik Alcantara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by night by Torbjörn Sjöberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid Navidad by Alfonso García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
let us talk about the national theater (recreated) by --pam--, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Night Chrits-1 by Glenn Le Bras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal Night Skyline by Stephen Hanbury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Frank Gehry's Golden Fish Sculpture. Barcelona Beach. Barceloneta. Catalunya. Catalonia. Spain. IMG_6190iii by No English Menu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
A blush of dawn, Sydney Harbour by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Walking the High Line by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont de Bir Hakeim by Sinclair Lucena Da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London by Michael Adedokun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Ponte Rialto at night by Sandra Weber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Time Traveller by Robert-Jan van Lotringen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Nuit 4 by godelieve b, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Behind the Burj Khalifa by Donal o Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by night! by assim benyoucef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Quiet Day by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMGP0848-Modifica by renato giannini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Matera, Italy*
Dentro Matera by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
lunettes-bleues by Carnets de Yann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
TdF 2015 by andrewharding127, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kerman - Iran*


Lut Desert Iran by André Schönherr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Buses by Gewürzgurke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corinthe Canal - Greece*


Corinthe Canal by Thibaud Libermé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


Addo Elephant - South Africa by André Schönherr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Prague Holešovice 2 by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trondheim - Norway*


Nidaros Cathedral at night by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona -Spain*


The Harbour~Barcelona mono by Alan Barker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palma de Mallorca - Spain*


# Esperando a los Turistas... by *A.M.G.1969*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Rotonda 2 by Eric López Contini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Austin - US*


Patrick - Explore by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the iceman by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trondheim - Norway
*

Gamle bybro at dawn by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagoya
*

Nagoya street by callum colquhoun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


we can hear you! by Andreas Klodt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


Calm? by Bryan Burke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essaouira - Morocco*


after dark by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia*


Philly Nights by Tony Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


B & W (5) by Mehrdad Bani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sibling shelter. by Paul Stone., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bit of Luck by Vaughan Laws, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut Cityscape by HUSAM MNEIMNEH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chandral Taal - India*


Radical Reflections by Rohit ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tarde brumosa by Mª Paz del Cerro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg
*

Weather conditions by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


Down, down, down. by Alfredo Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_dsc9943 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


. by Rinzi Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Statue of Liberty by Jean Carlo Salinas Menegat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro histórico #redbulllife #redbull #repost #traditional #enjoyinglife #goodmorning #gopro #portrait #portraitphotography #trip #cdmx #historic #citylife #cityscape by charliedc98, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Tommi Linna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Calle de la Amnistía by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cochem, Germany*
Cochem, Germany by Vlad Bezden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arles, France*
Roman arena, Arles by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Bus turístico (Madrid) by BARTOLOME MORRO CURTO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
NAF-20171018-IMG_6628 by Ninne Aas Flydal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
From the West by Aaron Allen Rogers Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Memorial Getúlio Vargas by Pablo Barros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crosby, England - UK*


Starlings by Beverley Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka*


All you need by Huzzatul Mursalin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canary island - Spain*


- by txmx 2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Positano - Italy*


Light shining down from above - Positano, Italy by MJR Photog, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Reggio Emilia - Italy
*

A foggy December night - Reggio Emilia - January 2010 by massimo cavatorta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

I am watching you... by AJR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Czech republic*


dome by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calgary - Canada*


Blue Dots Calgary by mokastet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong Bay – Vietnam*


Jour de brouillard en Baie d'Halong IX, Vietnam by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mulhouse - France*


Bugatti Royale. by Jérôme Cousin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Heidelberg – Germany*


20130209-DSCF1318-Bearbeitet-2a by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz - France*


Tempête. by Jérôme Cousin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bremen – Germany*


Untitled by hoffi99, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Tales Of The Crypt by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


北投 媽祖窟溫泉 by gillespao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome – Italy*


Ara Pacis by Carlo Mirante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New-York. by Jérôme Cousin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Juliette has a gun by Dean Forbes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

Untitled by Airi Leon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Nakano Station, 10:55 AM by Keisuke Takahashi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York. by Jérôme Cousin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suzhou - China *


The Photographer by Julav Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alberta - Canada*


river below- by Greg Simenoff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago – US*


B&W Chicago by kingsupercowking, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon – Portugal*


traffic by Gosia Biniek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Cure, London Royal Albert Hall (15th Nov. 2011) by Jérôme Cousin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia
*

The Emu by Steve Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leiria - Portugal*


IMG 2851_Heron by Ajax, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tainan – Taiwan*


Running away by Achilles C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Agnostizismus by Taro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


La couleur du jour by Mire de rien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lima - Peru*


lima colonial2 by walterguisao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia – Spain*


web_0197 by Vagabond-images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Up in the air by alex tarverdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tirana, Albania*
Children's car park by Dieter Krehbiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo cityscape. by Michael Jevons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Glasgow, Scotland*
Glass Facets by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Victoria, Canada*
Has life played a trick, Sealed you in brick by brick by Jay Carrieres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore at dusk, Singapore*
Singa-Noir #singapore #singaporelife #singapura #cityscape #skyline #cityview #citylights #cityshots #citygram #RTW #iphoneX #roundtheworld #ilovetravel #instapassport #instatravel #passportready #travel #travelblogger #travelgram #travelphotography #trav by Riley Ray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
"Bangkok Flow Of Lights" (Vertigo And Moon Bar Banyan Tree Hotel, Bangkok) by Marco Lo Franco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Edge of the Past by Anthony Payne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Spain*


Mi punto de vista :: My point of view :: Mon point de vue ::: 20151211 4688 by Oiluj Samall Zeid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The ball by jen.ivana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denver - US*


Denver Skyline by Andrey Krasko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quiberon - France*


_MG_3005-01092012 by SID Liateni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valdelagrana - Spain*


El encuentro ... by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

_GVL9632 by Gennadiy Golovskoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


X• by A.G. photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


047/2017 Brothers by dox pix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - ITALY*


street tango . ballerini di tango in strada - bologna - italy by Federico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


麗水仙都 by glenn hsu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Mannerheimintie, Helsinki by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Rue de la Paix 2 by Jean-Michel VOLAT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra - India*


Being Human by Radhakrishna Rao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Kids kicking at a piazza in Venice by mdmove1962, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Servizio Gondole by Stefano Roccato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh - UK*


Shadow Puppets by Alex Plore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisbon in The Rain or The Year of the Death of Ricardo Reis by P. Correia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


----|---- by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Palazzo Grassi Hirst A giant in the garden by adriano todesco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


puddlegram by Dragan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


THE FRAME by Roque Ramajo Polo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg*


Untitled by ivan_ko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IP6_Nancy Sky by Anthony Skellern, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wildpark, Dülmen by Jürgen Körner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_0527 by selin1968, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Fosar de les Moreres by GUILLE TINTORÉ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


anglers need to be patient by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viñales - Cuba*


morning hour by Theodor Hensolt, Street Fotographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Lion / Lejon / Lev by frantisim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Banff National park - Canada*


Vanishing Point by Darren Umbsaar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris12-054 by Dan Bachmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
1441 / Patrulla de la policía by hapePHOTOGRAPHIX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
Guillemins by Pieter Wouters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Where's the bus? by Bruce Murray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City Hall by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopje, Macedonia republic*
Skopje by Cantor Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Munich, Germany*
Lady in Red by Aaron Kaslow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Raouché AM Fishing by decineper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


patio by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ludwigsburg*


Chateau Monrepos 1 by DIVCI KAMEN www.divcikamen.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chernivtsi, Ukraine*


The Ship House / Будинок-корабель by Alec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bridge by Kevin C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Autumn 'Chinese Style' by Achim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


en passant par les Invalides #3 by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Underground in plain sight by Motel George, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Westkapelle, Netherlands*


dark clouds by Frank Henkemeyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York - US*


Atlantic Avenue & 4th Avenue, Brooklyn, 1956. by Michael Donovan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai* 


Ambernath temple, Mumbai by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra - India*


Taj Mahal - " Explored on Flickr " by Harjeet Singh Narang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Mans - France*


Le Mans by Mathieu PIERRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled photo by Andrew Nash, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


54.Biennale d'Arte di Venezia, Corderie dell'Arsenale, performer Ryan Gander e Josh Smith by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Bochum - Friedhof Freigrafendamm Portal der Trauerhalle 02 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Czech republic*


glamour by Piotr Dziurman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


KL Skyscraper Workers. RX100M2 by Geri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Llandudno - UK*


Llandudno, Wales by Karlis Kadegis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Sant'Ivo alla Sapienza by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


oh ! Iya ! by lachaisetriste, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Giraffe kiss by Mathieu PIERRE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignon - France*


DSCF1601_nb by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Forbidden City Beijing by Joe Beck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bethlehem - US *


The Lions of Guy Park by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto *


PORTO by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


MERCURY STREAMLINER by Jeff D. Welker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tulum - France*


Tulum: El Castillo and Temple of Diving God(b&w) by Steve Grundy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


carnaval de venecia - 04 - by Hector Conde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
©Julian Perez lookmeluck.com-0344.jpg by Look Me Luck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Anna Ookpik Rider by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5930 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valparaíso, Chile*
Metro de Valparaíso by Lugar Citadino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rennes, France*
La rue saint Michel, Rennes / Ar ru Sant Mikael, Roazhon by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
The Bridge by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lugano, Switzerland*
grandma by Alain Winterberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
Hotel TajMahal...On a lazy December... by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wellington, New Zealand*
Bra, Hotpants, Wellingtons by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Graz, Austria*
Shop front bicycle, Graz by Andrew OBrien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Red Bikes by Kev Walker ¦ 7 Million Views..Thank You, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Views from above by Shaun Ban, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dinorwig, Wales, United Kingdom*

Adventure Begins by Gareth Jones, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varanasi, India*

Seagulls | Varanasi 2017 by Ravikanth Kurma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sheffield, England*

City Hall by Gareth Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

el viaje by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stafford, England, United Kingdom*

86609 and 86604 Stafford by Andy Hoare, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ertbrand, Antwerp, Belgium*

SNCV-NMVB 10081-72 by Jean Philippe Dheure Collections, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anderghen, Capital Region of Brussels, Belgium*

Moulin à vent de Woluwe-Saint-Lambert by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alcazar*

Alcazar B/N by Macario Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rinegg, Styria, Austria*

Herbst in der Steiermark by Geert Theunissen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montmartre, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Midnight in Paris by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kashmere Gate, Delhi, India*

Mesmerising by Radhakrishna Rao, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*France*

Current. by Cédric Ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Victoria, London, England*

Enbankment Pl. by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Postbridge, England, United Kingdom*

Bridge by gary h kapps, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

... by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Athens, Greece*

Athens (Mono) by Tony (More Ants), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Mandovi river, India*

Flotilla of Fishing Boats Lying in Wait for the Monsoon to End by Anoop Negi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay - Cities of light I by Halogénure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Dark moods by Georgi C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSCN1298 by tamara omana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow City by Alexander Ananev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Monumento a la Revolución Mexicna by Alessio Palazzolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
IMG_3794.lr by LX Shi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Riddarholmen, Stockholm by Johan Widéen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
untitled by jhtham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto winter night by Roozbeh Rokni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Entrance to the Souq by chloesayerspictures, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong by iMBT., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Night Chrits-1 by Glenn Le Bras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
#philly at #night #philadelphia #city #skyline by Buz Murdock Geotag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
_DSC7375 by Pablo Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
CMAN2146bn by Claudio Manenti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by night by Jean-Michel Priaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
IMG_4106.jpg by Federico Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Streets of Venezia by Molli Gorrell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by Andree O Aus B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
M.P. by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The night is coming by Anna Shtraus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaneohe bay, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
KANEOHE MORNING BLACK AND WHITE by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Border with Romania by Daniel Sin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Off Season by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris - Porte de Montreuil 2008 by Philippe Hernot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Gallery Weekend Berlin by elisachris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Dorde Jovanovic street. Black and white. Belgrade, Serbia. by Slon Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Delthy35-5 by thierry morin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Templo de Debod, Madrid. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lecce, Italy*
IMGP3727 by renato giannini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, France*
Lungo i canali di Amiens by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*
Nightwings by justtogo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
black & white & orange... by Paco Espinoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dakar, Senegal*
_Senegal_ by Andrea Ruffi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Busan, South Korea*
Neon Dreams by Kevin Jaako, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Lanterns in St Annes Square, Manchester, for the Chinese New Year by Gidzy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bilbao, Spain*
Olabeaga, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country) 2017.02.15 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Jimmy Jumps Hostel, Vilnius, Lithuania. by Neil Rawlings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
black roses by Silvision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Scheepvaart en Transport College No. 9 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Victoria Bridge by Aus Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
BO1A8163-2 by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huizhou West Lake - China*


惠州西湖 . 泗洲塔 Huizhou West Lake - Sizhoutou tower by Alice 2017, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Aberdare Park by James Doherty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*MOntreal*


Montréal by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany
*

Sea Power by Andreas Fusser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


night time games by steve: they can't all be zingers!!! (primus), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


DSCF9017affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Forli - Italy
*

Forlì - SAM_7113-1 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20180105-_DSF7800 by martin smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lime Tree Antiques Lenham by Gary Neave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham - UK*


Birmingham Cathedral Spirits by Dominic Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Boat by Max Gruss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

SAN PIETRO PRESEPE 2017 by Maurizio Rondoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ostend - Belgium*


Into Ostend surf - 6 B&W by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London by Enric Beso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm
*

Stockholm walkways by frantisim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Coruña - Spain*


Camiño a Chamorro (3 de 3) by Fernando Barcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*UNknown place
*

Untitled by lazysspear, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Vancouver - Coal Harbour by Michael Berg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


Jump!! by mtollich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


colour you life by byBandC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Untitled by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Cartelera by KRAMEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Andando a scuola by Gian Franco De Tommaso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong Bay - Vietnam*


Lonely Fisherman by Fran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


becoming a real boy by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2017-04-17_04-58-57 by Balahasan Venkatesan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


a walk through the universe by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville*


De mayor a menor... by Amelia Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

Untitled by anwiphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in US
*

Rescue One by 1seeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


pianoman by drzeeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin
*

Angoli di Torino: Chiesa di San Tommaso by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manama - Bahrain*


Street Photography at the heart of Manama, Bahrain. by John Michael Meneses, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


in the middle.jpg by Michał Kondrat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


Truro Cathedral by Daran S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


VIETNAM the mountains around Bac Ha-26.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Long Beach, US*


Apr18BusyRowing_3371 by Louise Soe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ann Arbor - US*


Making tracks by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pedro - Paraguay*


Tétrico.. by Anibal Ovelar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Banjul - Gambia*


Unloading the ferry by G. Postlethwaite esq., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miranda de Ebro - Spain*


_DSC1475 by vicar59, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in FRance*


Korn by Mathieu EZAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Surfing in Oceanside by Ben Graham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Southern California - US*


Oceanside Pier in Fog by Ben Graham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


Field of view by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lille - France*


Stade Pierre Mauroy by orchestre national de lille (site officiel), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

No more flying. Se acabó el volar. by Ioannes Thyrsus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


... illusione... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Utrecht*


In Holland by Robert-Jan van Lotringen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


strom | brandenburg, germany 2017 by Philipp Dase, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chambon Feugerolles - France*


chateau feugerolles by LUDOVIC. R, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Untitled by LiVELTRA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in India*


Lifting anchor by Frank Busch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miranda de Ebro - Spain*


moody day by vicar59, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malham Cove - UK*


"Going Up" Malham Cove by Liam Barnes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux*


Bordeaux by Sonia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Of Mice & Men by Lisse Wets, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Bridge by Carl Jorgensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


1-IMG_5742 by JL Méloux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Funfair by Foto_Michel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Buster by Natasha T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sabino Canyon - US*


Reflections, first day of fall in the canyon... by allophile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


silver lining on the horizon by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Disneyland, CA - US*


Flo's V8 Cafe at Cars Land by VN Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Little big man. by PROGENEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Circle and shimmer by Adam Main, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trincomalee, Sri Lanka*


Trincomalee, Sri Lanka by Charith Gunarathna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trincomalee, Sri Lanka*


Trincomalee, Sri Lanka by Charith Gunarathna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ghent - Belgium*


Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Havana City Living by Tara Spears, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Montenegro*


20150620_145513 by Aleksandar Vujičić, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff - UK*


Untitled by Gareth Davies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Point of no return by PROGENEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"Chasing the light" by Luke Broughton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Winterscape 2018 # 11 ... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


posing by Markus Lackinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz - France*


Rocher de la Vierge (Biarritz) ! by Mietton Cedric Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Montréal by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corniglia - Italy
*

Vespas at Corniglia, Cinque Terra, Italy by Brad Floray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

20160705_3_030 by Zoltán Kuli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Verna, Tuscany, Italy*

Gioielli del Casentino by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Međimurska, Croatia*


trg E. Kvaternika by Djole Novi, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

People on a different level by Eskay Pics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Spain*

Verano extraviado by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Istanbul Turkey*

Blue Mosque by Michiel de Lange, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wawel, Krakow, Lesser Poland*

Monument by Jarek Radimersky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*

New York 6 bw (1 von 1) by Charlie Jahn, on Flickr


----------



## herrrabarbar (Jul 6, 2015)

*Alicante, Valencia*
Street Vendors by Harold Pérez-Bermúdez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Katowice, Poland*

Katowice, Poland. by Wojtek Mszyca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castle Chenonceau, France*

Schloss Chenonceau, Frankreich, 2016 by Rubin Laser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lucca, Tuscany, Italy*

Torre Guinigi by Carlo Baldino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England*

Three Bridges B-W 2015 by Stephen Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

ROMA - ROME 021 by Carlos Lope, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tacoma, Washington*

East 11th Street Bridge by yinlaihuff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germans Sabat, Catalonia, Spain*

Sketches of Spain by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tervueren, Vlaams Brabant, Belgium*

Parc Tervuren by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

c_b by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kuhberg, Bottrop, North Rhine-Westphalia*

Siedlung Schlägel und Eisen in Gladbeck II by Bernd Obervossbeck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

More cold! by Rob Mesite, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

City of Bridges by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


...forever ... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Umflossen by Axel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palma de Mallorca - Spain*


looking for the hidden third door by Bruno Frerejean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


20170411 (62) by Makoto Kawano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


12032015-DSCF7854-Modifier by YVON B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


On Board T.E.S. Antigua (November 1938) by Armin Hage, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


DSC_1395 - canetons by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Puebla - Mexico*


Montando al mundo by Isaac Michán Arzate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Roots and wings by Karma Jigme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice
*

Station square, Venice by Alberto Galan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Zaragoza - Spain*


Biciletas para dos by Pili Rubio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Leaping Luna by Dani Colston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


stairway to heaven... by TAKER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Take Me Too, Please Papa! by Bikash Agrawal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


BRUS=Bicycle-Rain-Umbrella-Storm..not a good mix  by Carsten Osterwald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Baum in Winterlanschaft by Norbert Liese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


uno sguardo dall'alto by adriano todesco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Versailles - France*


Statue of Le Rhone, Versailles by Pavel Ivanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Around El Paso - US*


Desert Exploration by Barbara McCourt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Olym, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


vroom by Maalik Ali, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


af Chapman by Jens Haggren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Königssee01 by Christain Zink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mallorca - Spain*


Une fille... un garçon by Bruno Frerejean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


IMG_4762_pe by Andrea McDonagh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hastings - UK*


The Seafront. Hastings, Sussex. by anthony allan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


apr16 2017 27a by delena-jane lane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


Der Kölnturm by Günter Jörgenshaus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fahrt ins Licht... by wolfi-rabe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


En el andén. by Enrique Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Farinella ... by Daniel [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Still winter in the mountains by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Subway Reading by Frank Martin Roth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Looking for distraction by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice by Fredrik Tholander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Night & Rain, Paris by Amélien Bayle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gdansk - Poland*


Port of Gdańsk by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


eau de Paris by franck mory, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lazio - Italy*


Playing soccer by Marco Di Vittorio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Maryland - US*


Maryland Pride by Andrew's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L1004397-2.jpg by tsaiweiyu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


sharp turn by Nick Poon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


On Market Street by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco*


Milan by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oksby - Denmark*


Windkraft by Goezzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Barcelona - Parc Güell by Max Ofmars, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*British Columbia, Canada*

Fog on the Fraser by Harry T, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris*

Silhoutte of Notre Dame by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Dirty stack and curves by Rob Mesite, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nanjizal, Sennen, Cornwall, England, United Kingdom*

Nanjizal Black And White by Tom Whelan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

tramway by Berkan Byktmbk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Duisburg, Germany*

through the bridge new by www.altglas-container.de, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poggibonsi, Siena, Tuscany, Italy*

Il tuffo by Fausto Frassinetti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Untitled by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

2017-10-22_12-51-05 by icf349, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Richmond, Virginia*

Main Street Station, Richmond, VA by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle, England*

Newcastle Rail Bridge 2015 by Stephen Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kraków Główny, Kraków, Polska*

Railway station by Jarek Radimersky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kathmandu, Nepal*

Early Morning Markets in Kathmandu by Michiel de Lange, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

No caption needed by Eskay Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Leaving Somerset House by Lichtbildrausch (Michael G. Fotografie), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice 2017 by Christopher Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xewkija, Malta*
Xewkija Rotunda Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Around Congrès by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
071-12 by seaan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, France*
Strasbourg XIII-55.jpg by Michaël SCHRADER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Budapest Nightscape by Belledc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prémanon, France*

Perdus au milieu de nul part by fabrice koeller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
DSC09010 by Mars Observer ♂, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Croatia*


Waiting by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Powell St Lights by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Sleeping otters by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Imperial V by Cris Rose, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Tunnel Vision by Michael Vesia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Raso Cape - Portugal*


Visions by Joao Cruz Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Tunnel Vision by Suzanne Bainton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Thunderbolt by Irina Paley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varaita valley - Italy*


First snow in Varaita Valley by Valter Venturelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales*


'RATCH' Flight Mono by Ben Stacey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


«Two minutes before the storm ...» by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balneário Camboriu - Brazil*


Balneário Camboriu City by Alejandro Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida*


Pushing Through by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dune du Pilat - France*


Climbing the Grande Dune du Pilat by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoover dam - US*


Hoover Dam by Farzin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Celtas Cortos_Joy Slava-4811 by roberto almendral, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


See-through rock by MJR Photog, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


dal lake II by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


Stillness by José Garrido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewher in California - US*


A-B-B Double D's by Kevin Cavanaugh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Machu Picchu - Peru*


Machu Picchu by Ryan Bakerink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


The Round Window by Derek Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugano lake*


Enjoying the scene by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oberhofen Castle - Switzerland*


Oberhofen Castle, Switzerland by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Gothica in London by Clive Varley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*

Porto by Romain Delcroix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


Full moon rising by Praveen Ramanathan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


Fetch! by Grahame Hall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


paris..... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2016 WEEK 49: B&W and INFRARED – PLACES OF WORSHIP by Jeanie Sumrall-Ajero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hard work by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Boston Harbor Hotel with twilight by David Place, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pescara - Italy*


Pescara, Ponte del Mare (Abruzzo). by Claudia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille - France*


Skin Care - Ice Skating by Pierre De Mars, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto from above*


Greater Toronto Area from plane by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yuma - US*


050716 - Wray Colorado Tornado (B&W) by Dale Kaminski, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*








my shot


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alicante, Spain*

Mars Attacks by Vicente de Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Puy Mary, Cantal departement, France*

Puy Mary by Tom Whelan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

plaza de los heroes by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Bus Stop by BIll Struth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portugal*

DSC_1322 s bw by antónio cravo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

duomo b&w by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Verbano, Italy*

2017-12-31_02-20-42 by icf349, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liege, Belgium*

Collégiale Saint-Barthélémy, Liège by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseille, France*

Gros coup de vent by hervé koskas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England*

Bridge 1 by Stephen Sharp, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tampa, Florida*

cold relationship by Charlie Flores, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Terezvaros, Budapest, Hungary*

all grey by tamasmatusik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kathmandu, Nepal*

Early morning markets in Kathmandu by Michiel de Lange, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

- märkisches viertel IV - by micha k., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rapallo - Italy*


Rapallo (Italy) by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Minis 2 by Stephen Ballam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Final Destination by DugieUK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


4002. storming the canyons of glass by lemonhats, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


8/52: Street by Cindy Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Watkin glen - US*


Cavern Beam by blypix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


Morning Mist at dawn, Yosemite Valley, Yosemite National Park, California 2013 by William Neill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Serbia*


Radiša Živković - Hazy IV by Radisa Zivkovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


singapore by T T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Poesia cinética by Henrique Perissinotto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Bubbles by Tanya Kirilova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Metro Paris by Thomas Keuschnigg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada- Spain*


GRANADA by MARÍA VICTORIA GUERRERO CATALÁN Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sion - Switzerland*


The Valère basilica & Tourbillon Castle by Marcel Van den Berge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Häme Castle - Finland*


Häme Castle by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ravenna - Italy*


VIe by 150K views, so 150K Thanks to all!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugo - Spain*


Lugo nocturno. Spain by Antonio Muiña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


WHAT THE HELL GORSUCH? by Austin Cadore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


KING'S CROSS STATION 1 by Nigel Bewley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


000084730007PSedit5736PSedit5739PSedit5740.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Leica Super-Elmar 21 - Admiralty Hong Kong by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Delthy35-4 by thierry morin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok at Night by Nicco Quito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*
HELM AG 03 SW by Torsten Schlüter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
St Giles' Cathedral, Edinburgh by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergamo, Italy*
Silent view over Bergamo by Jakob Wetterling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyahd, Saudi Arabia*
King Fahed Library by Mohamad Khatib, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houston (Texas), U.S.A.*
Checkers Black & White by Taha Raja, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houston (Texas), U.S.A.*
Mr. Popular by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
DSC_1029 by Vijay Ingle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dusseldorf, Germany*
Black and White by Robin Strahmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
IMG_93671 by Pei Fen Hsu, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Milson's Point*

Milson's Point by Photon Broker, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zadar, Croatia*
IMG_8365 by tomi tomi, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mono, California, Estados Unidos*

Bodie. by mokastet, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Graz, Austria*
Cry Baby by R/R Photography, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Somewhere in Finland*

An empty cafe by Antti Tassberg, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Scheepvaart en Transport College No. 9 by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Passing Through*

Passing Through by Lisa Stein, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Learning in the Ramban Synagogue*

Learning in the Ramban Synagogue by Jason, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Standing On The Corner by Tony McGurk, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Frankfurt skyline*

The Frankfurt skyline by Andrea Rizzi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tuscany*

Tuscany by Gordon Baldwin, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
The Start of an Odyssey by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Near Manhattan, Nye County, Nevada*

White Caps MIne by Joe Grant, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The famous Bramante Staircase of the Vatican Museum*

Stairs by Vasilis Kontogiannis, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Roads*

Sin título by David Guimarães, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Skógafoss, Iceland*

Into the black by Mika Laitinen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stillwell Avenue Station*

Stillwell Avenue Station by Emilio Pasquale, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pleasant Lake Morning Fog*

Pleasant Lake Morning Fog by reggie miller, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cardiff Water Taxi*

Cardiff Water Taxi by Nigel Owen, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
BW-0160 by Deanna Flinn, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Illusion Tunnel (Explored)*

The Illusion Tunnel (Explored) by Simon Annable, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salamanca, Castilla y León, Spain*

Trío en "La Platea" by Javier Calvo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Winter in Helsinki*

Night shift by tero kaiponen, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maragogi, Brazil*
Maragogi - Alagoas - BRA by Rapha Aretakis, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*London,England*

Blog030118-London-Jan 2018-135-NIK by Reza Masoudi Nejad, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Si los castillos hablaran - If the castles speak by Julián Pastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
Left by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Pier 7 low angle by Chris Stout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
light by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
"Happy hour" by Roi.C ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antalya, Turkey*
1F0A0610-bw by jordi61, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
City of Edmonton at Night by Joe Chowaniec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by night! by assim benyoucef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Martinelli Building (São Paulo City) by Mauricio Tesserolli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Walking The Line by Matthew Bickham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
Monaco by CT photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Victoria, Seychelles*
Forgotten necessity. by Vinayak PVS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/ザグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 414 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
IMG_7494 by Marion Chene, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Molyvos (****** island), Greece*
the guard of the castle. by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX, 2016 by Alex Coghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Congresso Nacional - National Congress by Helio Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Busan, South Korea*
white gate by roman korzh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oran, Algeria*
What's on the news? by Ali Mhd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hangzhou, China*
Floating on the water - Hangzhou, China by Norman Repacholi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
L2272290 by Tin Phan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bilbao, Spain*
Guggenheim stairs by Manolis B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Right in the eyes by Eskay Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
Piazza Castello by Fabio Maglio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Firenze, Italy*
Piazza Santa Trinita by Something Sighted, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Verona, Italy*
'Ponte Pietra' bridge over the Adige river and the bell tower of Verona cathedral by Davide Seddio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eindhoven, Holland*
Eindhoven after the rain by Thijs Coppus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin 2017 by Daniel Caceiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Geneva, Switzerland*
Plainpalais by Jeremy Longwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
cloud-gate-chicago-world-24007 by Karatel -_-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
B&W Boston Skyline by Jared Rita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
There is light in the city by Project-128, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina 4 by Jelle Teusink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
la traversee de Paris ~ 2018 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
BnF Paris by ver.sus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
170209-2 by eric cabrimol, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Brussels, Belgium*


Old Tram in Brussels by Coggleswort00, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tokyo, Japan*

Future Tour Guide by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


021 by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


057 by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


2016 Houston Art Car Parade by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


031 by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


2016 Houston Art car Parade by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


2016 Houston Art car Parade by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


074 by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


090 by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


217 by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Houston Metro Train Stop by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Blood Bank Street Art by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


147 by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


Ever Connected by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Texas, USA*


096 by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Nevada, USA*


Las Vegas Fremont Street Show by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tokyo, Japan*


Long Sleeves by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Tokyo, Japan*


All Business by Tracy Mosley, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jammu and Kashmir, India*


Mountain of a job! by Udayan Sankar Pal, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Karnataka, India*


Leap of Faith by Udayan Sankar Pal, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Uttar Pradesh, India*


Symmetrical Stairway by Udayan Sankar Pal, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jammu and Kashmir, India*


Diskit Monastery by Udayan Sankar Pal, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Jammu and Kashmir, India*


Curvaceous by Udayan Sankar Pal, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Volvo by David Pond, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


After dark at Weybourne by David Pond, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Out of the sun by David Pond, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*England, UK*


Passing through by David Pond, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tortosa, Catalonia, Spain*

Contraluz by Jesus Tejon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

scene 687 by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Durham, England, United Kingdom*

365in5cathedral4 by Peter Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice - Italy*

dettagli veneziani by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santiago, Chile*

Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vendome, Paris, Ile-de-France*

La même en N & B pour mon pote du 60. by Montaigne-, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nepal*

View at Pangboche Monastery by Eric Hodges, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Tram and Coca-Cola by tamasmatusik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

vittorio Emanuele II by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Battery Park City, New York*

9/11 Memorial - New York City by Geoff Eccles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Istanbul Turkey*

Istanbul Domes by Michiel de Lange, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Finland*

2018 Bike 180: Day 11, January 11 by olmofin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

Abstract by VisualTheatrics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antwerp, Belgium*

Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*

#Dubrovnik 2017 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Venice, Italy by Filip Molcan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*

No caption needed. by Eskay Pics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gouda, South Holland, Netherlands*


Gouda by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Midtown East, New York*

#NewYork 2014 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Budapest, Hungary*

el puente by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
L1020914-Edit by hong jing chung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
powerplant mall of Makati city by Yusuke_SG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
urban by Renato Quiroga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow winter by Rustam Sadykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Confrontation. #car v #man #igers #igerscanada #thismtl #igersmontreal #montreal #mtl #monochrome #blackandwhite #noiretblanc #downtown #snow #fujiX100s by mylene.savard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholms walkways by frantisim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Reykjavik postcard by panviz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Royal Air Force on Doha Corniche by Salvatore Gargiulo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro I Shopping Praia Botafogo by Rodolfo Rodrigues Puertas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Skyline by Martin Duffy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Old street by Enric Beso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
CMAN2146bn by Claudio Manenti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by lili ka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
DSCF9122_DNG_converted by Khedara ආරියරත්න 蒋龙, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
and the lions are still guarding... by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Sebastian Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels 2017 by Daniel Caceiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Palolo (Honolulu), Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Palolo Sunrise by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
View from the Citadel by Lorenzo Mastronardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Posture by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Corner of Peel and Ottawa in Winter by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cleveland (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Friday's JBP Photo of the Day! "Cleveland Skyline with Veterans Memorial Bridge (Black & White)" by Joe Boyle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trogir, Croatia*
f00082 Trogir, Croatia by Fabio Matuzawa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mishawaka (Indiana), U.S.A.*
Twin Branch Dam by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Replacement by Nicholas Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
shanghai art deco 2 by Davy Laurens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Gemmayze Street and Stairs (Beirut, Lebanon. Gustavo Thomas © 2013) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panama city, Panama*
Panama City Panama by Shawn Alan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caracas, Venezuela*
Keep Marching... by Francisco Gonçalves, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Houston, U.S.A.*
Loose by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Graz, Austria*
BerndWohlmuth_6 by Bernd Wohlmuth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
St Ann's Square by Tim Brockley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
Graffiti in Ljubljana - Slovenija by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pula, Croatia*
Black and white to colors by András Barczi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
171118 Sinterklaas Coolsingel Rotterdam-9285 by Marco De Waal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane grandeur by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
High Rise Lows by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
charme de santiago by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
B&W of Northbound Canada Line Leaving Marine Drive Station by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Where stories begin. Osaka, Japan by Andy N, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Orelhão by Patrick Caracas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perth, Australia*
perth_10.10.17-19 by Ed Wilkerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perth, Australia*
Stark by Rob Coates, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Nightlife II - Explored by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
The Kinney, Seattle by Patrick O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Perfect Shot by Norbert Eder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 438 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Boulevard Marius Vivier Merle. by brumpicts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Molyvos (****** island), Greece*
The red machine by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agia Napa, Cyprus*
Little Swiss by Hany Razi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dresden, Germany*
Dresden Skyline Black&White by Tobias Reißbach, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balneario Camboriu, Brazil*
Balneário Camboriu City by Alejandro Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Taxi by Nico Francisco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
More Late night Jakarta by Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
The House always wins by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
IMG_2560 by Luka Lomtadze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Untitled by Ivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Carreira 28E dos Eléctricos de Lisboa by ThorstenKoch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
Venetian Gondola ride. by MyXP, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
homme du monde 2 by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Pêcheurs du dimanche by Jihad ALACHKAR, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palacio, Madrid, Spain*

Entrando al Palacio by Jesus Tejon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

1302 stn by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Red Vespa by jev55, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Venezia by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santiago, Chile*

Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana- Cuba by sacred pain, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Au coeur même de Paris. by Montaigne-, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nepal*

On the way to Everest by Eric Hodges, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lagos, Faro, Portugal*

The Fortress by tamasmatusik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lockport, Illinois, United States*

Eating in the past by Geoff Eccles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Istanbul Turkey*

Istanbul Night Scene by Michiel de Lange, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Finland*

2018 Bike 180: Day 5, January 5 by olmofin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


parachute by Mark Harrington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Artena - Italy*


Artena-Lazio by Antonio Casti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Postdam - Germany*


MÖGEN ANDERE VON IHRER SCHANDE SPRECHEN. ICH SPRECHE VON DER MEINEN. brecht by Beyer & Pulz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Karlskirche by Robert F. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

water cabbage by Sebo23, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Refinery by D-TaiL Vision, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maintenon castle - France*


Château de Maintenon by Cedric Arends, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Clemente pier
*

_1000479-Edit by ifroggie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


B&W of Northbound Canada Line Leaving Marine Drive Station by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney
*

Another Monochrome shot on a Rainy day by Balahasan Venkatesan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Civitanova - Italy*


Untitled by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_8532bw by Ed Lam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Puerto Madero - Buenos Aires by Lyssuel Calvet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

When It's Time... by Riduanul Islam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*


Untitled by custodie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Ferreyqueens - UK*


forth bridges by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atrani - Italy*


Long exposure night shot in Atrani by Aaron Borchardt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Alone On The Beach - Part 4 by Mahadi hassan Sany, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P1070050 by Norbert Hohmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Paris*_


Le Bossu de Notre-Dame by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brescia - Italy*


Brescia - Tomba del cane by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Pentecost at the Pantheon by Aaron Borchardt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


PEA SOUP FACTORY by bert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cannes - France*


Cannes avant /apres by xavier Legall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Night at the coliseum 2 by Aaron Borchardt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Snow Day by Ric Montiel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


767 by S. Catalàn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Art and Color Splash by Ric Montiel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Walt Disney, FL - US*


Mickey and the Castle by Dave L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


HB Nordtrakt by Peter Hasslinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Shaw - UK*


60103 Flying Scotsman at Haworth - Mono by Barry Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal
*

hiver blanc et noir 🇨🇦 by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Darter On Barbed Wire by Pete O'Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitby pier - UK*


Whitby pier by steveniceton.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


On the bridge by Equilibre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


Into the shadows by Alberto Quintal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires
*

Street_2 by Lyssuel Calvet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Groningen - Netherlands*


GASTHUISSTRAAT • groningen by bert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Boats B&W by Anantha NV, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coconino, Arizona – US*


The Wave in B&W by photo61guy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dolomite Mountain – Italy*


dolomite colonising by Pieter Tordoir, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antrim, Northern Ireland – UK*


The photographer at the Dark Hedges, Northern Ireland by j0sh ([url]www.pixael.com)[/url], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cingoli, Marche – Italy*


Foschie by Luigi Alesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plymouth – UK*


Tinside lido...Plymouth(explored) by Jannerviews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich Switzerland*


darkness falls by gato-gato-gato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Essen – Germany*


Merry Christmas and A Happy New Year! by city/human/life, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong – China *


Umbrella Movement Day 75 by [~Bryan~], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai – UAE*


Sunrise Pool Atlantis Dubai by dmjames58, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


By the river by Mike Thorn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Steles, Brittany – France*


Pointe St Mathieu by Richard BIANCHI., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Napp – Norway*


Would you still be here? by OR_U, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bari - Italy*


Fog on Bari by Luigi Corvaglia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Antonio - US*


Corrective Lenses by Jesse Acosta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Artena - Italy*


Artena-2 by Francesco Romano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_1269adj by Doug Evans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grimsby, England – UK*


Grimsby 12.11.2014 by Reynard_1884, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague - Czech Republic*


Grégoire Lhémery - Is it a miracle ? by GREGOIRE LHEMERY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The perfect storm by brusuillis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Italy, Bologna by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


00AC by mercurylaser2012, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cortes, Madrid, Spain*

Paseo del Prado, Madrid. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

een miljoen fietsen en meer, zelfs beroemde Nederlanders fietsen by ahwou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Delano Park, Cape Elizabeth, Maine*

The Dark Light by Geoff Eccles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

Perspectives by VisualTheatrics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*

#Dubrovnik 2017 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moraine Lake, Canada*

Moraine Lake, Canada by Filip Molcan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Pietro Celestino*

San Pietro Celestino Via Senato by Eskay Pics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*East 34th Street Heliport, New York, United States*

#NewYork 2014 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*

Hi-ho hi-ho, nos falta uno. by Jesus Tejon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

libertad by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dovefields Industrial Estate, England, United Kingdom*

Dove Bridge by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kobe-shi, Hyogo Prefecture, Japan*

TLC 7 : The Promised Land by Yoshihiko Wada, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Copenhagen, Denmark*

#København 2016 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## Williamsnic (Dec 1, 2010)

Selva Negra Resort, Matagalpa, Nicaragua:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


LONDON by Enric Beso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Reflection by Olle Pursiainen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pirates in the town by Siegfried Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste - Italy*


Italy, Trieste by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Disney World - US*


A Stroll On Main Street by Maddy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varlik - Turkey*


L1153333 by selman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Marina Bay by Charlie Kwan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adelaide - Australia*


Cloth dynamics - dust combat by Tristan Macdonald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln - Germany*


At the museum by Cédric Raskin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Untitled by Gareth Davies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Eyeing Up the Current Situation by Johntasaurus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


No Parking by David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway
*

Winter road by Morten Tellefsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna
*

Prater View by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Frozen Canal at Silsden by Steven Feather, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sénanque Abbey
*

Sénanque Abbey by Emiliano Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Morris men at Harwell Feast 2013 by Gordon Bishop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


British Medical Association Building at Night by Ian Campsall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


iStreet by Joe Beck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

Man vs Wild by mathieu mignon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam, Netherlands by Pom Angers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo
*

Just Move by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa*


“Genova In Black” by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

noche en budapest by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ackers Crossing, England, United Kingdom*

The moat at Little Moreton Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kobe-shi, Hyogo Prefecture, Japan*

THE KEEPER by Yoshihiko Wada, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitehall, London, England *

London Eye by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Angochagua, Imbabura Province, Ecuador*

Hacienda Zuleta 2 - Angochagua. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*

Untitled by Ross Magrath, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portland, Oregon*

Portland, Oregon by K Jurgens, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Catalonia*

Pyrenees by Enric Beso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Town, Stockholm, Sweden*

Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bell Buckle, Tennessee, United States*

Mt. Zion Baptist Church - Bell Buckle, TN. by Brent Michael, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Bacino by Eugene J Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Puentes Viejas, Madrid, Spain*

Presa del Villar, Madrid. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

De Dam by ahwou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nuremberg, Bavaria, Germany*

Szenen einer Ehe by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gharb, Gozo, Malta *

Ta' Pinu by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

The Beatles by VisualTheatrics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

Modern Milan by Abdus Alim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia*

#Dubrovnik 2017 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ponta tal-Marfa, Malta Majjistral, Malta*

Comino Tower by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*

#Amsterdam 2015 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
SG City by Kevin Borres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
0A77m2_DSC5282 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La niñez en su máxima expresión. by Assael Maya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Street vendor in Prague selling corn on the cob by Leo Choi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Valhallavågen innan rondell by Mårten Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
El Escorial by César Aranda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Bridge between Grønland and Bjørvika by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Urban Jungle by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rios de Janeiros by bruna dayane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
The arch.jpg by Cindy Higby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
PARIS by LENNY RAMIREZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
IMG_7510-Edit by Robert Bentley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Bridge by F!l!pe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta #37 by Rainer Tessmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai, United Arab Emirates: Fountains water show at the Burj Khalifa by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambon, France*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night City by dermot.mathers, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhone-Alpes, France*


Lyon - Le chat noir by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhone-Alpes, France*


Lyon - Promenade au Parc de la Tête d'Or by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rhone-Alpes, France*


Lyon - Péniche sur la Saône by Dominique chanut, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Calabria, Italy*


Sea Photography by © Antonio Misasi, en Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Calabria, Italy*


Cosenza centro storico by © Antonio Misasi, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ghata - India*


Blow of Anger by Pritam Maity, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Triptychon by Johann Walter Bantz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Heinrich IV., Gedächtniskirche Speyer by Frank Glade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


VENEZIA by massimo cavatorta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reunion Island*


Untitled by yohan hoarau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wroclaw - Poland*


Wrocław by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany
*

Christmas in the review mirror by Jens Sessler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenerife - Spain*


Wooden Walkways. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai*


MUMBAI - CHURCHGATE RAILWAY STATION RUSH by J.P.B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Se rafraîchir ! by Julien Ciry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Red Christmas Tree by Jens Sessler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Fok Cheong Building In B&W by Gerald Ow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


iPhones on the Ground by damn_que_mala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Szombathely - Hungary*


Szombathely-cityscape by Titusz Ghentiu, on Flickr


----------



## Williamsnic (Dec 1, 2010)

Cuenca, Ecuador:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMGP9079 by NICK IFANTIS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Bernini, David - Galleria Borghese, Roma by Pom Angers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Fenway by maheshr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Tram Tracks / Berlin Ecke Schönhauser by Joerg Nicht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

palacio de buda by haymartxo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gwynedd, Wales, United Kingdom*

Ty Coch Inn, Porthdinllaen by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Victoria, London, England *

Line 15 by llondru, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Angochagua, Imbabura Province, Ecuador*

Hacienda Zuleta - Angochagua. by Marcelo Jaramillo Cisneros, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marianske Lazne, Karlovy Vary Region, Czech Republic*

...it`s cold outside by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central and Western, Hong Kong*

Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*

Construction Site by Eugene J Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Askham, England, United Kingdom*

Calm Lowther... by CamraMan., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Navy Pier, Chicago, Illinois*

ferris wheel by Debbie Leach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dark Hedges, Northern Ireland*

The Dark Hedges by Barrie Buckley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Washington DC*

Autumn at the National Mall - 5 by Gary House, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Werrington, Sydney, New South Wales*

8L48 42103-4204 Werrington 15-01-2018_BW by Chris Tonkin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*

20171835 by marek fogiel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam, Canals, Amsterdam canals by ahwou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Au, Munich, Bavaria*

Neben dem Kabelsteg by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gharb, Gozo, Malta*

Ta' Pinu by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*

EMUD20160102_337786-1fl by Abdus Alim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*

#København 2016 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Bamberg, Bavaria, Germany*

Altes Rathaus by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
#singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Thong Lo - Bangkok by John Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC6246 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Apenitas by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm Cityhall by Simon Bertilsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Queue of Discontent by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Skyline by Jaron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 439 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Ipanema, Rio de Janeiro by Sandro Helmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Lady in Red by Megan Crandlemire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Versailles (Paris), France*
Versailles Gardens by Fernando Delfim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Oxford by Paul Wessels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice channel with the traditional Gondola at sunrise with no recognisable people. by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta #34 by Rainer Tessmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The Bike by Kevin Dress, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Night. Dubai. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge by Dieter Demey, on Flickr


----------



## Williamsnic (Dec 1, 2010)

Ometepe Island, Nicaragua:


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


slpathlrps by Photos4God, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


This is not the reality by Roy Arild Nilsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vigo - Spain*


The difference between big and small by Juan Carlos Fernandez Fasero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_1838 -cracheur de feu by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limpopo - South Africa*


Illusion and Reality by Leon Molenaar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Imagination by Neerod [ [url]www.shahnewazkarim.com ][/url], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palavas les Flots - France*


Redoute de Ballestras @Palavas les Flots by Benjamin MOUROT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Slice of Reality by The New Motive Power, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Twisted reality by JohnNguyen0297 (busy - on/off), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Munich in black by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Long Beach - US*


Rosie's Beach | Long Beach, CA | 2014 by [DV8] David Patrick Valera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*above Miami*


13 Jan 2014 by Rob Rocke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Low Gravity Surf by Mattias Hammar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


L1009519PSedit5464.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Reflections, Amsterdam by Alex Kravtsov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tula - Mexico*


Tula (34) by Makoto Kawano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


The Wait by Johan Klovsjö, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Relative by Piyush Rawat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida - US*


Sisters 2985 by scotthelfrichphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


very small by SheffieldStar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Heads Will Roll by Justin Pickner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Treilleres - France*


Treillières (44) by Julien Laurent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago Theater by Tony Lau Photographic Art, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Too cute ! by Dai Jovetic., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*



Piazza de Ferrari Dark by Stefano Grechi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


on the sea by Stefano Grechi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Sacando la liga a la novia by Ginessa Salgado M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Untitled by Carmen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Initiation Well by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heremy - HUngary*


water tower by Titusz Ghentiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Carmen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Serbia*


Untitled by Djordje Petrovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Tirana - Chile*


Diabladas de La Tirana by Diego A AR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC2349ed by Alex Carnes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburgh*


ZSD window view, Saint Petersburg 2017 by Arsen Terzyan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Diney World - US*


Disney Princesses by Maddy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

DSC06069ac by Meaning of Light, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madinah - Saudi Arabia*


GATE No. 15 by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cow Coastal Sillouette by Tom Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


_DSC0752 by Arthaud PRIMEVERT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Palau de la Música by Jocarlo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


High Country Reflection b&w by Tom Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bacolod city - Philippines*


Fruit by Brian Evans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Reflection by Alejandro Tello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alabama Hills, California*

Alabama Hills by YL Jin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le Treport, Upper Normandy, France *

On est plus léger à marée basse qu’à marée haute. by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Adverse weather by Axel PERI, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*

#København 2016 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West End, Edinburgh, Scotland*

20180106-0088-Edit by Chris Osborne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Dre Filmhallen by Emil de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Plitvice Lakes, Croatia*

Plitvice Lakes by Dave Feaster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay by yves LAVIGNASSE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Downtown San Francisco by Shailendra Dhanoa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Lines by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
"The citizens of Leningrad! When artillery shelling this side of the street is the most dangerous!" Memorial plaque. Saint-Petersburg, Russia, nowadays by Captain Voronin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Hemiciclo a Juárez by Javier Castañón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
EXIT by hector_cbs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Flash-bus by mr.bouchot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Untitled by PAVEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Street by Xavier Benech, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
_DSC6964 by Magda Di Genova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
my favourite Invader so far by Chantal van der Ende-Appel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Canon EOS M6 BW test by Kevin Grieve, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
La Serenissima by Roman Henze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valetta by Luka Komarcic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The Bike by Kevin Dress, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Monolith - Dubai, UAE - Nikon D800 by Amit Kar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
100% Margit Bridge by Richard Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
Rome by Stefano Giuliani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


The Photographer (Explored) by Paula Wallis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iguazu falls*


Iguazu Roaring... by tyil.pics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wyoming - US*


bronc riding by RubyT (I come here for cameradarie), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


untitled (37 of 46)-Edit by Conrad Earnest, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


What's that by François Manrique, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


P1180047 Clapham Junction 30.04.14..450034..Infrared by Tadie88, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Lines by Chris Parfeniuk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


winter landscape by Stephane Roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in POrtugal*


Fortress by the river by Joao Cruz Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Citepus - Indonesia*


Pulling in the Nets by Rosemarie C L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


paris...... by andrea linss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*



diya, bhaat by nevil zaveri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carcassonne - France*


Streets of Cité de Carcassonne by Rian Long, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cantabria - Spain*


Manos arriba!! by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Excerpt From A Dream About Photowalking by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Michigan - US*


where Lenawee, Jackson and Washtenaw converge by Jeff Westover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Traffic by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Webster, NY - US*


Crash 2011 by Lisa Cook, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


Grand Canyon#3 by brucegates, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


perchè sento tutto questo freddo? by marta cacchiarelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Piazza Santo Stefano by Giovanni Federico Falavigna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Two Ends by Matthew Syriac Elias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peccioli - Italy*


peccioli 7 by roberto lotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agerola - Italy*


Sentiero degli dei 7 by roberto lotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Banja Luka - Bosnia & Herzegovina*


Heavy snow in Banja Luka by Tihomir Pavlović, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mandalay - Myanmar*


U-Bein bridge, Mandalay by Marc Girard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in California - US*


Benicia Bridge Vista by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Artists in Iceland by Tony George, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille - France*


Natural Art by JM DE MASSILIA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ainsa - Spain*


Plaza Mayor de Aínsa by Ignacio Puebla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Road Block by Ian Creighton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Primavera nevada by jesus pena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nancy - France*


Danois by Christian Robakowsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plasencia - Spain*


Danois by Christian Robakowsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calascio - Italy*


Calascio - S.Maria della pietà by Luca Romano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Vista by Chau DOG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


Million dollar view by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


And the roads ran to rivers by Eve North, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Hohen Neuffen Trash - how a Ruin have to be in the 2000's by Monika Schiefer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wells, England - UK*


Vicar's close by Rich Price, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Utah - US*


Chaotic by Michelle Pilling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crater lake - US*


Crater lake by Rich Price, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Otranto - Italy*


Al calar della sera... by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ronda - Spain*


Plaza de Toros Ronda by Allard Schager, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dysney, FL - US*



mono(chrome)rail by Eddy Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Eraserheads by Chester Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland*


DSC_2785 by atchang_2001, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*A Coruña - Spain*


Reflejo Ayuntamiento by jesus pena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Vista by Jose, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Todo Tiene Su Fin by amanda perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Yo No Te Pido La Luna by amanda perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago de Compostela - Spain*


El amor no tiene momento ni lugar. by Quili PT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tongarino park - New Zealand*


Vista by Ryan McCormack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tlayacapan - Mexico*


The Moment Before - El momento anterior by Carlos J M Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


... last reflexion ... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Memento mori by Giuseppe M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria - Spain*


Desde la verja... by Carmen Fernández Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


El Retiro - Madrid by Trapi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisboa, te soñé by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


dog and cat by Jela Školková, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_6183 copy by N. TS., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Untitled by Michiel Gransjean, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, Illinois*

Train by Joerg Nicht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Birmingham*

Untitled by Bobbie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Katowice, Poland*

Katowice, Poland. by Wojtek Mszyca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alberta, Canada*

Agnes Lake by Dave Feaster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burntcliff Top, England, United Kingdom*

Roachend Barn by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Morning walk by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Pauli, Hamburg, Germany*

walk the way of light / an evening at the harbor by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Unconquered Sun by Steven Norquist, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadt Rust, Burgenland, Austria*

feathered worldtraveler by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pralovin, Canton of Valais, Switzerland*

La Dent Blanche (et, au fond, le Matterhorn) by Giorgio Rodano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*

Central Plaza Way to Lobby by **capture the essential**, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yokkaichi, Japan*

Plants in Yokkaichi by Hitoshi Nagatsuka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castle Carrock, England, United Kingdom*

Little and Large.. by CamraMan., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, United Kingdom*

La casa dei gioielli e il coccio di vetro by andrea trimboli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt-Nord, Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia*

The Pianist, Köln, Keulen. Dom by ahwou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

IMG_6040retbw2 by kevin forrister, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Taormina, Sicily, Italy*

Taormina by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jardin du musée Rodin, Paris, France*

Not going there... by Jeffry N. Curtis | Squalicum Images, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Saint-Vaast-la-Hougue, Lower Normandy, France*

Des huîtres à Tatihou (pour Noël) by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

*Adelianos Kampos, west Crete, 2011*








my shot


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion at Marina Bay by K Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
street photography by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
drd160702_0681 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cielo by Andrew Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Riddarholmen, Stockholm by Johan Widéen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Paseo de Recoletos, Madrid. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Harbour by Jesus Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Cortinada, Andorra*
Serradora de nit... by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by Daniel Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lagoa e Ipanema by Tián López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan Bridge Is Standing Still by Brian D' Rozario, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Toit de la rue by Manuel Suárez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
LRa London 2017-8150002 by hunbille, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondollier and tourists by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Qbajjar fisherman by Neville Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Syamsu Rizal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina fisheye 1 by Dave Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest bei Nacht II by Hardy P., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao, Spain*

station by Joerg Nicht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Niagara Falls*

Niagara Falls' Early Winter by AncasterZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rambouillet, Ile-de-France, France*

La laiterie de la reine à Rambouillet by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wrocław, Poland*

Wrocław, Poland. by Wojtek Mszyca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Attersee, Austria*

The Lake House by Dave Feaster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hengistbury Head, England*

The Long Groyne mono (Explored) by Christine Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shoreditch, London, England*

Worship Street EC2 1987 by berris conolly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Between stormy days by - Itch -, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Eiffel by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Georg, Hamburg, Germany*

a day at the museum / art is what you make it by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dangerous Crossing*

Dangerous Crossing by Steven Norquist, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*

Dubai Water Canal by Cliff Rozal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

last days of autumn by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pralovin, Canton of Valais, Switzerland*

Hiking in Val d'Hérens by Giorgio Rodano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Love locks... by Going to the Streets!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Bike Repair2 (1 of 1) by Shane Miles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Flinders Station, Multiple Exposure by Shivapratap Gopakumar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Alien Landing Over The Hill by Clayton Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kobe, Japan*
Route 43 by y uzen （犬も歩けば…）, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
2017-07-29-Leica-Kodak-TriX400-01-02 by manolosavi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_7192 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Selfie by Calvin Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Hotel Arena Palace by Bill Binns, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
The Pitipoanca and Her Entourage by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perth, Australia*
Early Morning by Scrufftie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Out of limits by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Petronas B&W by Frederick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Downtown Edmonton by jrmax_51, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
The Steel City by Robert Catalano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Fantasma del Guanajuato by Scott Stanfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
000254 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
14h05 à l'hôtel Mercure gare de Lyon by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame by sturkster, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Gallieni Metro Stop by Caleb Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Partiel by Sévan Khouboudjanian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
LRM_EXPORT_20180103_183643 by Guillermo Silva Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
City of West Palm Beach, Palm Beach County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Museo Metropolitano De Monterrey by Siul Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
drd161006_0413 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La niñez en su máxima expresión. by Assael Maya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Marlon Iraheta © by Marlon Iraheta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
miami_iphone_repair_near_me by iphone repair brickell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm walkways by frantisim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Hallgrimskirkja by Rastislav Zdravkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
time stands still - Colour for Effect by ashmieke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Praia de Ipanema, Rio de Janeiro by Sandro Helmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia by Jim Archer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
BARCELONA by Alfons Olivares, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Tram a Milano by gianni rispoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Night - 20180115 - 12 by Domw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Baker Street by Geoff France, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Diego, California*

Temple by Steven Norquist, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*

Dubai Dancing Fountain by Cliff Rozal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Josefov, Prague, Czech Republic*

Ein geschichtsträchtiger Ort - A place full of history by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Evolene, Canton of Valais, Switzerland*

C'era una volta ... by Giorgio Rodano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*

Victoria harbour by **capture the essential**, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Unterbilk, Duesseldorf, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Düsseldorf in B&W by Christian Bachmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Langholm, Scotland, United Kingdom*

Skippers Light.. by CamraMan., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Genoa, Italy*

Genoa...or Gotham City? by andrea trimboli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

kade by ahwou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Niccolo, Florence, Tuscany, Italy*

Firenze Night by Daniele Penati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt und Engere Innenstadt, Nuremberg, Bavaria*

Beim Tiergärtnertor by K B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thailand*

Prasat Hin: the rock temple by Axel PERI, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frederiksberg Central, Frederiksberg, Hovedstaden, Denmark*

#København 2016 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

End of Track by Emil de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy *

#Milano 2015 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Selfie - Marina Bay by Andrew Perreault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Pace 143.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
drd160702_0678 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
74790011 by Alex Barber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Parliament House and Riddarholms church Stockholm Sweden by chas B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
un clásico, al atardecer by Martin Eugenio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location at Ithaki, Greece*
IMG_0591_1 by Photon Collective, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Karls bridge by Photonic.cz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Através do espelho. Through the mirror. by pmdpaula, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Unclear Crossing by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Back on Track 2018 by Philippe 1178, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
West Coast Main Line and Chalcots Estate in Camden by Joe Dunckley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice photographers - by John Runions by John Runions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Red monster by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels 2017 by Daniel Caceiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DSC_0691-Bearbeitet.jpg by Benedikt Mättig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Varga Máté, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Halong bay*

Halong bay by Iam Marjon Bleeker, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fleetwood Diner, Ann Arbor*

Fleetwood Diner, Ann Arbor by Dennis Sparks, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Around the World: England*

Untitled by Zoltán Kacskovics, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscapes*

2018.01.23~07-46-48-Edit.jpg by William King, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hands on the way to hell - Chiang Rai-Thailand*

Hands on the way to hell - Chiang Rai by Tiziana de Martino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Station at Pickering north Yorkshire*

station 3.psd by michael walters, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Black-billed magpie*

Black-billed magpie by Mikhail Tir, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Docklands,east London*

Docklands by Tawny042, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hoi An-Fisherman*

Hoi An-Fisherman by Edoardo Capriotti, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gótico afrancesado (León)*

Gótico afrancesado (León) by KRAMEN, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Queen Street 1, Glasgow, Scotlanda*

The Signal by Leanne Boulton, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street Photography*

Café crème by Ruben H. Pinilla, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Hanoi old quarter*

hanoi old quarter by bobinskiii, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vineyard covered with snow, Yamanashi, Japan*

Vineyard covered with snow, Yamanashi, Japan 雪の葡萄園、甲府盆地 by taro kunugi, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The face Louvre Abu Dhabi*

the face louvre abu dhabi by thomas schäfer, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Urban shadow*

DSC02854 by Олег Шевченко, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Brainstorming or reverie?*

Brainstorming or reverie? by mostodol, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inside the market in Rotterdam.*

stairway by michael walters, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Wing walker in action over the Ohio River.*

Wing walker in action over the Ohio River. by wrongsam812, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chumporn train station. Thailand.*

Sin título by Robert Coltrane, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam/Netherlands*

Cityflection by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rambouillet, Ile-de-France, France*

Château de Rambouillet by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

#RingTheBell by bhatta2008, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Street*

tram by Berkan Byktmbk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*

Thinking of London today by Christine Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Eastern Market, Detroit, Michigan*

20180120 033b by Ron Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Streets*

P1080774 by 宇津木 螢, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saridemir, Istanbul, Turkey*

the steel caterpillar / sum of repetition by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Diego, California*

Soma Empire by Steven Norquist, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*

Anantara Resort Dubai by Cliff Rozal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vysehrad, Prague, Czech Republic*

Prag S/W by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Giardino Torrigiani, Florence, Tuscany, Italy*

Scoprire Firenze: Piazza Ognissanti by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*

The perfect View by **capture the essential**, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alt-Hamborn, Duisburg, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Landschaftspark Duisburg-Nord in B&W by Christian Bachmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

D29J8307 VENISE FLICKR JPEG by Cathy Delbos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Fisherman*

The Fisherman by andrea trimboli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utrecht, Netherlands*

Utrecht, Central Station by ahwou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aa, Nordland, Norway*

Norwegian house by Daniele Penati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thailand*

Street in That Phanom by Axel PERI, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Bruges, Belgium*

#Bruges 2015 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavros Niarchos Foundation Cultural Center (Athens), Greece*
Γεωμετρική Ομορφιά | Geometrical Beauty by Dimitris Iatrou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Faro, Portugal*
Oceano by Sante, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Between the line by Frau Schmitt Fotoreise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melrose, Scotland*
Leaderfoot Viaduct and Drygrange Old Bridge by Angela xx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tuscany, Italy*
Liberty a Sesto Fiorentino by Mattia Camellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
WINGS OF BUCHAREST by Daniel O'Donnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Untitled by Ani Melikyan / Անի Մելիքյան, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubai, United Arab Emirates*

Palm Jumeirah by Cliff Rozal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Goldenes Prag - Zlatá Praha by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Giardino di Boboli, Florence, Tuscany, Italy*

Scoprire Firenze: Il Ponte Vecchio by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*

History is here - Explore # 43 by **capture the essential**, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Langenfeld, Germany*

Langenfeld Markthalle - Wolkendrama in B&W by Christian Bachmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

D29J836 VENISE FLICKR JPEG by Cathy Delbos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Tuscany, Italy*
Siena palazzo pubblico e torre by andrea trimboli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unterhof, Upper Austria, Austria*

Ottensheim by Daniele Penati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

BW Tanker by Axel PERI, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

#Amsterdam 2015 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alkmaar, North Holland, Netherlands*

Three O'Clock in Alkmaar by Emil de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waterloo, London, England *

Tate modern by Daniele Penati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Giardino di Boboli, Florence, Tuscany, Italy*

Scoprire Firenze: L' Arno e il Ponte Santa Trinità by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Enterrottach, Bavaria, Germany*

Berge im Licht - mountain shining by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hocapasa, Istanbul, Turkey*

1-2-3-4 / arrested railway by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Vez, Picardy, France*

Donjon de Vez - Cour Antoine Bourdelle by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore cityscape, Singapore*
2018-01-16_Singapore_070.jpg by Vincent Vaerman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Skyline by ThailandPaul -ประเทศไทย พอ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
drd160702_0696 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
544A4174.jpg by Tuan Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
74790027 by Alex Barber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Snow & OCAD by Roozbeh Rokni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Oberbaumbrücke by Udo Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago, IL. 2018. by Micah McCoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Caged City by Mohammad Tazdir Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Matthias Halbweiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano -38 by simotarta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris flood by hasssan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
_A7C6756-copy by Catherine Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
I'm listening by morag darby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Gay Pride 2015, Valletta by aditus foundation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by karim benCH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai, The State of the art City Mar-23-16 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night Vision of Chain Bridge by halukfirat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mike O'Callaghan–Pat Tillman memorial bridge (Hoover dam), U.S.A.*
Mike O'Callaghan–Pat Tillman Memorial Bridge by Julia Sumangil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osaka Japan*

源聖寺坂：天王寺七坂 by Blues Walk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ognon, Picardy, France*

Domaine d'Ognon - Les Gloriettes by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Italy*

Exploring Italy by Filip Molcan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osaka, Japan*

Osaka by y uzen （犬も歩けば…）, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osaka, Japan*

Osaka by y uzen （犬も歩けば…）, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Demirtas, Istanbul, Turkey*

Ever open door ... (except Sundays) / transition by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hageland, Belgium*

Chapel Sint Pieters Rode (BE) by Frans Keustermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*

Wenn ich ein Seemann wär' ... / If I were a sailor ... by sozl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montmartre, Paris, Ile-de-France*

sacre coer montmatre1 by Anaid Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Dorset District, England, United Kingdom*

The Cobb by pstani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montmartre, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Pigalle... by Daniel Jost, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zugspitze, Germany*

Top of Germany (Explore) by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siem Reap, Cambodia*

Boys On The Lake by Marla Hunt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Corfe Castle, England, United Kingdom*

Corfe Castle by Andrew Bloomfield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lugo di Vicenza, Veneto, Italy*

Protettrici della villa by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*

Brooklyn Beyond by Feldore McHugh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, United Kingdom*

Towards the London City by andrea trimboli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chalk Farm, London, England*

Window on Camden by Daniele Penati, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Octagon by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Water-stad, Rotterdam, South Holland*

#Rotterdam 2015 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pau, France*
Rue de Pau, France by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
SIngapore Cityscape by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
_MG_9701 by francisco willian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
drd160605_0663 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX couple by Alex Coghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Close-Up... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
2017 September - Madrid (65 of 70).jpg by Salvador Vidal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
171117000101670002 by Adam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ordino, Andorra*
Winter Rallye 2017 by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
Tel Aviv by cristina maraffi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
20171126-ClaudioTebaldi-Práticas Fotográficas-00256 by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Untitled by Félix Pagaimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre dame Paris by Fred L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge by Jeff Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
a step forward by Marco Bertarelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Xmas spirit by playing around, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels 2017 by Daniel Caceiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
DUBAI - Little Manhattan by Paul PORRAL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 46 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
Monte Carlo by Mario L Ka, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Black and White Reflection of City*

Black and White Reflection of City by oscar chen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*East Beach Littlehampton*

East Beach Black and White-2 by Jason Higgins, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York in Black and White*

New York in Black and White by Eva Bruchez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Baptistry and Duomo Black and White*

Baptistry and Duomo Black and White by Thomas Stover, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A black and white view of English heritage*

Houses of parliament by wayneybee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York*

NYC#037 (black and white) by Brad Sloan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amsterdam in Black and White*

Amsterdam in Black and White by BusterBB001, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Amsterdam in Black and White*

Amsterdam in Black and White by BusterBB001, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Under*

under by motocrissy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Exchange Place North, Jersey City, Nueva Jersey*

September 11, 207 (Black and White) by Eric Burniche, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Late - Dublin, Ireland*

Late - Dublin, Ireland - Black and white street photography by Giuseppe Milo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Empire State*

The Empire State Building black and white by Kevin Lyden, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Kuala Lumpur*

dua zaman in black and white by alongbc, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Garment District, Nueva York*

Black and White New York 2017 #KentClarkSupermanNYC by Sudkate U-Jarean, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Business District, Oklahoma City, Oklahoma*

THE WORLD IN BLACK AND WHITE by Brian Smith, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Chelsea, Nueva York*

Black and White New York 2017 #KentClarkSupermanNYC by Sudkate U-Jarean, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Mountains Italy*

Torri del Sella - Val Gardena by Tobia Scandolara, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Charleroi*

La beauté de ma ville.Charleroi by patrick, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Picinisco, Frosinone, Italy*

Picinisco at midnight by Stephen D'Agostino, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Countryside*

Countryside by Giuseppe Cocchieri, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gloriette, Vienna, Austria*

Il parco di Schönbrunn, la fontana di Nettuno, la Gloriette by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Basilica dei Fieschi by andrea trimboli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London*

City mono by Andrew Bloomfield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dean, Edinburgh, Scotland*

Walking the dog (In Explore) by Vibrimage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
20091026-082 by kim vermaat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Night Lights (Guanajuato, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shenzhen, China*
By the Bridge by Ming Ming, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cappadocia, Turkey*
Black white and red by Kaia Aldridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
stand up pb by Fabiano Machado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Tourism Tram, Hong Kong, China by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Iron men. by Luc Schuerman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Noćno kontempliranje by KADRIRAJ ME, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_260 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
14h05 à l'hôtel Mercure gare de Lyon by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Egio, Greece*
Clouds over Egio by Babis Kavvadias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
College and McCaul by Hiten Naik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Algiers, Algeria*
Visite du Président Emmanuel MACRON à Alger by Graffyc Foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Svetlana by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
L'HOMME EN JAUNE by Philippe NEVEUX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chongqing, China*
fuji neopan 400-123_副本 by jerry501, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana by Flapweb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
untitled by n.highholder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, France*
Yellow and red - Nantes by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cologne, Germany*
The Cologne Dom Cathedral by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Munich, Germany*
Stone cold by Axel Eckenberger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
uber Shanghai by Philippe Reichert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Artists. Art Basel 2017. Wynwood. Miami Candids by life-is-color, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool - 08/10/2017 by Sam Ward, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, France*
Green by Yanis Younes Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Arm in Arm by 4foot2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Honeycomb View by thedailyjaw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina 4 by Jelle Teusink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Montmartre... by Daniel Jost, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Hôtel de Ville (01/2018) by erwan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Nuit noire - Paris by Aurélie G., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
_DSC1853[dark] by Andrew Perreault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Stepping out of the shadows by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Viva Monterrey by J&E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150412_0052M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
74790032 by Alex Barber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Winter Teeter-totter. by pjr100, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Parliament House and Riddarholms church Stockholm Sweden by chas B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Hallgrimskirkja by Rastislav Zdravkovic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Gaudi La Pedreda by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*

#HAUPTBAHNHOF (Explore) by David C W Wang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Fiacre, Ile-de-France, France*

La Laiterie - Parc de Jeurre by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovitsy, Moscow, Russia*

«...never send to know for whom the bell tolls...» by Non Null, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Budapest, Hungary*

i'm lovin it by tamasmatusik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*

#科隆大教堂 by David C W Wang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Eckkneipe by TS_1000, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hudson Yards, New Hampshire*

Hudson Yards Construction Project by Luke Stryker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cumbria, England, United Kingdom*

Catbells and Derwent Isle by pstani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nismes, Languedoc-Roussillon, France *

Nîmes by Daniel Jost, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gibraltar*

Looking for Peace In Me... by sebistaen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*

Goldenes Prag - Zlatá Praha by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sorano, Italy*

The pink house by Fabio Polimadei, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California*

The San Francisco treat. by wrongsam812, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pontgouin, Centre region, France*

Château de la Rivière à Pontgouin by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Sea*

Ready for Sea by michael walters, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tasmania, Australia*

Historic Masonary Arch Bridge at Richmond by PsJeremy - back and catching up..., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Melbourne, Victoria, Australia*


Dead wood by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bellevue, U.S.A.*
Bellevue Downtown Park by Matt McLean, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Civic Center, New York*

Brooklyn Bridge to Lower Manhattan by Vibrimage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
The York Stairs by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bracknell Forest Borough, England, United Kingdom*

Canada take flight by Andrew Bloomfield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Croce, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Naso portafortuna by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Beynac-et-Cazenac, Aquitaine, France*

Ponte sulla Dordogne by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangdong, China*
Yingde Reflection 3 by Wilson Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nottingham, U.K.*
La Source - Simon Starling Exhibition by Darren Cowley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Night over Tokyo (II) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fes, Morocco*
the market square after the rain shower (Fes medina) by gianluca facchini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strmec, Croatia*
Clouds by Ivan Vranić hvranic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Civitavecchia, Italy*
Amore o Fame? by ElisaDc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Civitavecchia, Italy*
Civitavecchia by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Belo Horizonte 05 by Gall Freitas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montreux, Switzerland*
Red hot-air balloon, cloudy sky by olivierbenoit155, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Across the bridge by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, France*
Untitled by Anthony Luco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cologne, Germany*
fast train by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancona, Italy*
L.go D'Ancona by Andrea Pravettoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Graz, Austria*
vintage guys by R/R Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Light flooded mono by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Black and white. Brisbane City. by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Bright Eyes by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
People by Cristian Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
B&W of Northbound Canada Line Leaving Marine Drive Station by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hiroshima, Japan*
Radial by somazeon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
The gate by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Curitiba, Brazil*
Black and white Jardim Botanico Curitiba. by Marcin Kolko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Pontiente Beach Benidorm. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Canada Place by Heidi G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_4358 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
LR2-7240994 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul mural art by Rafael Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Un après-midi ensoleillé by Sylvie burr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Athens by Emiliano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bejaia, Algeria*
the old street by lotfi bh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
São Paulo - Brazil by Guilherme Nicholas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nagoya, Japan*
The young by H.Yamamoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Kowloon, Hong Kong by beninfreo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Old city hall by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
Who’s Next by odwalker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


La neve by Massimo Corbelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC Yellow Cabs by Jodie Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Screwed by Willili86, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yunnan – China*


Yunnan - Une rue de Xizhou. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi*


IMG_1228 by Raghav Modi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Patio de los Naranjos by Mike Slichenmyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro *


PARQUE DA CIDADE - NITERÓI by Enio De Castro Machado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varad - Romania*


Daytime long exposed tram by S Misi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pompeii – Italy*


IGOR MITORAJ TO POMPEI by Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Goldfinch in the snow by Jessica's Rider, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vevey – Switzerland*


Fork & Birds by Séb Mory, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Le grand voyage . by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Sleeping Queen by Michel Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fribourg – Switzerland*


Cathedral & Birds by Séb Mory, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin - Italy*


Uno sguardo oltre i tetti - Torino by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


DSCF9017affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Street photography by Amber visions, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


DSCF9135affinity by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Fiacre, Ile-de-France, France*

La Laiterie - Parc de Jeurre by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovitsy, Moscow, Russia*
Church of The Holy Virgin by Non Null, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varhegy, Budapest, Hungary*

enter sandbag by tamasmatusik, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*

Stop by TS_1000, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nismes, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

Nîmes by Daniel Jost, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gibraltar*

Back To The Source by sebistaen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nove Mesto, Prague, Czech Republic*

Goldenes Prag - Zlatá Praha - Golden Prague by Martin Fischhaber, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Washington, D.C.*

The shoulders of giants. by wrongsam812, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Sea*

Waiting for the tide by michael walters, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alphington, Australia*

Old Blue stone Arch bridge over Darebin Creek at Alphington by PsJeremy - back and catching up..., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Borough, London, England*

Graphic city by Andrew Bloomfield, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto, Italy*

Scorci Veneziani by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Quai des Orfèvres, B&W by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Málaga, Spain*

Plaza del Obispo by Carlos Rego, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sendai, Japan*

Sendai, night street by H. Adachi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Het Lage Land, Rotterdam, South Holland*

#Rotterdam 2015 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Friesland, Netherlands*

Dinner For Two by Emil de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Anderson Bridge by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colorado*

Monarch Crest/Agate Creek Trail by Kevin Bauman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

cloudy day on the mersey by Phil Longfoot Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Pontgouin, Centre region, France*

Château de la Rivière by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
_DSC1995 by Diego Molero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincoln - UK
*

30406 by Ben Abel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eisenach - Germany*


Burschenschaftsdenkmal by tobfl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Blanc*


Suspendus dans le vide . by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Pictures of Home by Pat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cusco - Peru*


cusco by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


Église du Bon-Pasteur à Lyon . by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Madrid y el cielo! by Sergio Silva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ravenna - Italy*


La bellezza di Ravenna by Piergiorgio Leonti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Long Beach - US*


Hotel gone - only sand pile left by Louise Soe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Quartier du marais à Paris . by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg
*

Into the light by Ulrich Neitzel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Untitled by Gareth Davies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aviles - Spain*


Cut-out by Efren Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Somewhere in Belgium


Fisherman's Harbor by Joram Huyben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Busto Fonseca by Giorgio Puddu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


La Seine sous la pluie_63272 by ixus960, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edmonton*


Untitled by Matthew Linger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


En direction du nid d'aigle . by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


Le pont . by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


All about her by Myra_Je, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bitter roots by Emiliano Bianchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam #1 by Elena Cavanna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


skytree reflection, Tokyo by Ran Takeda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam #3 by Elena Cavanna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans*


It's Karnival Time. Krewe Du Vieux, 2017. by Tha Faatha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


a perfect trap by Titusz Ghentiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Misty morning by Titusz Ghentiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


O2 Arena and City of London by David Serjeant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Snowy Day by Jacky Huang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw*


Misty vapors on the Vistula River - a distance National Stadium by dr No. Adam Nowak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Szombathely - Hungary*


Szombathely-cityscape by Titusz Ghentiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city*


Roma_Notturno_199_4518 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Paul, Ali & The Scoobie Van by Kevin Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lost Lagoon by Sonja Parfitt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jersey - UK*


Union Jack by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznan - Poland
*

Nierozpoznani by Levin Liebig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_7128-2 by Davidson Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Forest Hills-Queens Blvrd by Patrick Santucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guanajuato - Mexico*


Untitled by MayoNetas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


wild cat by Titusz Ghentiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ålesund - Norway*


The storm is coming by Ramon C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maastricht - Netherlands*


Maastricht 04 by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sutri - Italy*


Sutri_17P4302042_20K_EM5II_7144_Pano by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege - Belgium*


@Château de Jehay 05 by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guanajuato - Mexico*


Untitled by MayoNetas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Gustave Eiffel by Michel Francon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


White Village by Chris Breebaart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Gorey Harbour by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rodez, France*

Rodez en novembre by Géraldine Deveau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le Pin-au-Haras, Lower Normandy, France*

Le Haras national du Pin by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow, Russia*

Atlanta. After the invasion of the Barbarians by Non Null, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Upper East Side, New York*

Solomon R. Guggenheim Museum - New York by SSnapDragon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Croton Dam, New York, USA*

New Croton Dam - frozen over by JMFusco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

2017-12-11_06-17-34 by Giorgio Quartieri, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shoreditch, London, England*

Curtain Road EC2A 1985 by berris conolly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gibraltar*

Alone With Myself by sebistaen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*

Two's Company by Hugh Rawson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Snowdonia, Wales*

Caerfadog Uchaf [Explored] by ShrubMonkey (Julian Heritage), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Washington, D.C.*

Organized chaos outside the Capitol. Just regular chaos inside of it. by wrongsam812, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antwerp, Belgium*

Antwerp by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
I Feel The Same Gerald ! by John Kortland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSC_1485 by oscardot ristolfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Untitled by tpe1002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
La Grand Place, Brussels. by JM PHOTO.PRESS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Lights by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Hajime Yamasaki Vukelić, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clevedon pier*


Clevedon Pier BW FR by Miroslav Tokarsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Southbank 1 by David Cliffe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mas Alla Del Puente IMG_0304 by Jonathan PH.otography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Allá, donde la oscuridad comienza... by 9 estrada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


New here by David Houfe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


e gira tutto intorno alla stanza by Candida Fedeli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Awaiting Justice by Paul Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Granite steps (B&W version) by Celina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


... by Nico Piotto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Untitled by F.B.A, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


walkway by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*AUbeterre sur Dronne - France*


Aubeterre-sur-Dronne, Charente by Douglas Kay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelluccio - Italy*


Forca di Presta by Alessandro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


The Lone Observer by Maciej Karwowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso - Chile*


Valparaíso by Lugar Citadino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


Santiago de Chile by Lugar Citadino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


REJECT BANNON by Austin Cadore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


ACA_212 by Andy C. Arciga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Ulf Granberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


winters content by thebrooklyndodger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Blackness by Chee Seong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hellin - Spain*


Calle de Perier by josehico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami*


Ocean Drive, Miami by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rivoli - Italy*


Rivoli_17P6132993_20K_EM5II_7144 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco*


Ayelord by Tony DeMartile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melilla - Spain*


Luces y Velas by Jocarlo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Civitanova - Italy*


campagna civitanovese by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege*


Le Perron en version N&B by Lцdо\/іс M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Sunset in Rome by renzo vetturelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Silverstone - UK*


IMG_0442 by Richard Clarkson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


DSC04229 SONY RX1R by HIDEAKI1981, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Castle View by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


From the Olympiaturm by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rays by smp2165, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*

Tiffany & Co by Wormsmeat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Upper Clapton, London, England*

Springfield Park 1986 by berris conolly, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gibraltar*

Said Too Much... by sebistaen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castle Solitude, Germany*

Schloss Solitude ! by Alexander Guski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roche Rock, Cornwall, England*

Roche Rock by ShrubMonkey (Julian Heritage), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Hamburg Hauptbahnhof by Persephone Walters, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antwerp, Belgium*

Parkbrug by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St-Petersburg Russia*

img012 by Maksim Kasatkin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Melbourne, Australia*

St Kilda's Pier Melbourne by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gloriette, Vienna, Austria*

La Gloriette by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Saint-Augustin, NB by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southern Tip, New York*

#NewYork 2014 by Archineos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Wokingham District, England, United Kingdom*

The Angel by Andrew Bloomfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion in Singapore. Black and white. by Davin Edridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
_DSF5192 by Zhenghang Xi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Uma Avenida chamada Paulista by lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint Isaac's Cathedral by Cezary Borysiuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Winter Run by Mikael Törnwall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Waiting by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


New destination by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bellingham - US*


"Kodalith" of 737-800 Dawn Take-Off From KBLI by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halifax - Canada*


Street Lights Go Home, You’re Drunk! by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Playful by MikQuattro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Versailles - France*


Les vieilles gloires s'ennuient by Oliv Mo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Entre luces by Fermín Noain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berilo - Brazil*


Sebastião Salgado Feelings by Adriano Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


INTO THE UNKNOWN by jason buckley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


entre la niebla, se perdió la caja de colores by Tinta China2007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


La Major by Sam2907, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*

Roma - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Uno entre un millon by A tres pasos de ti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Entre lumière et obscurité by Athios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Entre hierros by Francisco Colinet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_KAI4440_DxO-Edit.jpg by kaibassplayer73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Catedral_033 2 by José Antonio Porteros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Taiwan*


taiwan night by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Hvítserkur at afternoon (some previous work, B-side) by PAk DocK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Por un agujero by Vito Metodio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Javerlhac - France*


Javerlhac, Dordogne by Douglas Kay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campestrin peak - Italy*


Cime di Campestrin by Johann Bottos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


El camino del hombre recto. by La realidad es una ilusión, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


2017-03-30 12.02.26.jpg rome roma by Cristobal Herrero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


calles de Lisboa by - GD photography -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le petit guide by mamasuco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Spain*


Mayor by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Staithes - UK*


Staithes - 2017.03.26 by David R Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galera - Spain*


por tierras de Galera by José María Abarca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Longuish - Germany*


"And dream my time away" W. Wordsworth by Herminio Alcaraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Polignano A Mare - Italy*


Italy, Polignano A Mare by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Puente de San Martín by miguel angel ortega, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"Neptune's Slump Days" No.1 by sasha sushi sushi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fog Outside Ladera by Gurmeet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia*


DR1-062-29A by DAVID Swift, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Lucia island*


Room with a view by d.rizzle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Miguel - Portugal*


Olas en la playa de Pópulo entre chaparrones by Borja Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Misurina - Italy*


Drei Zinnen - Tre Cime di Lavaredo by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Polignano A Mare - Italy*


Italy, Polignano A Mare by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toulouse, France*

Toulouse by Géraldine Deveau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Largny-sur-Automne, Picardy, France*

Le Temple de la Nature - Parc Castellant by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Versan le vene le fummifere acque per li vapor' che la terra ha nel ventre, che d'abisso li tira suso in alto.* by Maria Francesca Ferraina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Serra do Rio do Rastro - Brazil*


Serra do Rio do Rastro by Carlos André Medeiros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


Pescador by André Melo-Andrade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Giorni di pioggia by Stephan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria - Brazil*


Terceira Ponte - Vitória/ES www.facebook.com/fotografiaserly by Erly Nunes Machado www.erly.com.br, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hawaii - US*


Smouldering Kilauea by Mario Vecchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Oggi c'è stato poco da ridere ;-((( (11-11-12) by lorenza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


thunderstruck by Lino Petito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Passo de Torres - Brazil*


Torres-Rio Grande Do Sul by Carlos André Medeiros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adorinhas fall - Brazil*


Cascata das Andorinhas by Eliezer Pedroso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salerno - Italy*


Brave fishermen by ceku photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Fog Rolling in on the Golden Gate by Jeremy Mudd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


All things go by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Don't fence me in by ¿algenonQ?, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitby - UK
*

Sandsend by AndyRobo72, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Estación de Ventas by yoshi28nl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carburton - UK*


Life is a merry-go-round... by Theresa Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Untitled by Nick Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanover*


As strong as you were, tender you go. by Wolfgang Schmitz-Asdonk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Staigue Fort - Ireland*


Staigue Fort, County Kerry, Ireland by Royston Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dune Pyla - France*


Walking on the dune - Dune du pyla (Gironde-33) by JHP Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Karangayar - Indonesia*_


Wall & Gate Ltd. by Array PhotoStream, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


convoy by monkus bimble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


772 - Free And Easy.... by @[email protected] , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Disappearing by LiLi Bondarenko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Louis - US*


Daveland by {no rest for the wicked}, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


taipei by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Masai Mara - Kenya*


Incognito by Universal Stopping Point, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brno - Czech republic*


Brno by Krystian Dobosz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Race by Annette Kölzow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sorreisa - Norway*


The strangest thing.. I couldn't even start to explain... by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berliner Dom mit Kolonaden by Manfred Kerschke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


there by Tomo Mori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Icicles by Matt Frankel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by arek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


All poetry there is, in the air. by Satvic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Cimetière du Père Lachaise by Pascal DESNAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


FADO, MELANCHOLIA, ETC by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


Asia by Charlie Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Jouer un Cou(p) Supplémentaire by stanzy stanzy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malmo, Sweden*
Turning by Rutger Blom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Spain*
The Peral by Mad_m4tty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
Cartagena by Jairo Páez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Daytona, U.S.A.*
The city of Daytona Beach, Florida, U.S.A. by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wiesbaden, Germany*
9:10 to Wiesbaden on Track 8 by Michael Khan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Varna, Bulgaria*
Red bikerider by Ana Prodanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, France*
Massena Square NICE by William MacGregor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam by Night - Crossing Lines (B&W) by Ramón Tolkamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Pacific Dawn by Rob Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne at night by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Yaletown Blue Hour in Monochrome by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
R0018229 by Damon Branch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco by Craw Modern, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Ornamentos urbanos - Urban ornaments by Julián Pastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Museum of Flight, Seattle by Jeff Bottman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cancun, Mexico*
Fishing on Punta Cancun Dock by Christophe La, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Luxury over simple pleasures. by Vinayak PVS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shenzhen, China*
Life in Shenzhen in black & white by Huy Bui Van, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
The Force of the Past by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by stephane gaussot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
_DSF9650 by Nikhil Ramkarran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Fifth Third Bank, Detroit by Matt Pokluda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Convent in Yuriria, Guanajuato by Digital Film, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Nights by Heike Ballegeer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 412 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Confessions beside the bridge by Fotolotus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Molivos (****** island), Greece*
The other side... by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Japan-2-036-osaka - cemetery by david Djannis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150609_253D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
Casino Monaco HDR by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
Paseo por Málaga by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
신논현역 by leigh-hyeon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito by Clemencecld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Birmingham series by Irene Themistocleous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
make money not art by Nikita Perederii, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Los Angeles Skyline Monochrome by April Reppucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, France*
Watching the Swan by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Puglia, Italy*
Puglia # Polignano a Mare # Sensi unici by Jean-Lø Phøtø, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Untitled by Zoltán Kacskovics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
IMG_7898_zurich_arches by jstehly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Platform by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Ezee shadows13 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
IMG_2917 by yousef elaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On The Road by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
IMG_0396 by Geoffrey LAUDE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
_DSC1646 by Stéphanie Guillaume, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Défense - Le pouce de César by jimmy Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Marina Bay Hotel Viewing Platform by David Warrington, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
M/Y Katara & M/Y Vibrant Curiosity - Miami by RON RAFFETY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
_DSC0070 by Samuel Álvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
8_DSC0031 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ángel de la independencia de Noche by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
McGill Brutalism (McLennan Library) by Can Pac Swire, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Colors by Diego Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Deep in thoughts... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Street of Reykjavik by Daniel Sin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Snow & OCAD by Roozbeh Rokni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Holiday Light Spike by James Anok, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
dream by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
IMG_6884 by Marko Hreščan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hana, Hawaii - US*


Killer Beach by Jeff Stamer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
.3.6.7. by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sussex - UK*


Cutting Fog by Scott Ascher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Alone in the dark by Stéphane NinO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cincinnati - US*


Traveling Blind by bearcatbill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Verrazano Bridge in light fog by Alan Wu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
One Night in Athina by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf*


D'dorf_winter by Ulrich Kersting, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Grange - US*


La Grange in B&W... by Zeolite C O, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
sol by Sebastián Minay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whistler - Canada*


Thru The Cloud by Grant Mattice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yates mill - US*


Yates Mill-4 by Marcus Moore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saitama, Japan*
Saiko Lake in Toda by huzu1959, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Tokyo Station by RW Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160702_0766 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Bend - US*


Thru the trees by Rick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Silent exposed by Felipe Bernal N, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle *

Evening in Seattle by Andrew Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseilles *


48 Chronos - La Friche by Stéphane Gormond, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Dubrovnik, Dubrovnik-Neretva, Croatia *

Rector's Palace by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay by K Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Long exposition photo of a highway in Warsaw, Poland by Wojtek Kleniewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150609_278D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Wave by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by 1968photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*
run away by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Parada de coches by Antonio Urbano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Calle del Cristo by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague Black & White by Jahny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"O bloco e negocio" Centro, Rio de Janeiro, Brasil by Martin Lazarev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan by Mick Gallemore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
#Pais Notre Dame in Rain by ✴✶✴✶✴ Robert Graser [light & time] »#52of2017«, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
img461 ver B&W by Graham Hurst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
#1 venezia by Julie Janssens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Comino tower (Gozo), Malta*
Comino Tower by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Fashion Old Man by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
|| The Future || by Mark Cornick LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Országház by Jaqlyn Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairfax -US*


Chantilly VA - Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center - Space Shuttle Enterprise OV-101 11 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minneapolis - US*


A Mill City Night by SPP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Melbourne Mt Alexander & Murray River Railway bridge Maribyrnong R 2015 7 by Graeme Butler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chimborazo - Ecuador*


Los Toros IV by Simon Haisell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Saint Sulpice interior by ragingr2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orta San Giulio - Italy
*

Wet ... by Petur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Firenze. Pioggia e passanti. by Francesco Griselli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Operación retorno by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Shinedown by Ralf Schmeckel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biar - Spain*


BIAR (ALICANTE) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


This way to Dumbledore by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto *


EL LABERINTO DE OPORTO by Javier Andrés, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Murcia - Spain*


El Laberinto by Antonio Zamora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elakala falls - US*


Elakala Falls - Blackwater Falls State Park - WV by Steve Bunting, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Bristol Docks (Bristol 2012) by Ilovetodig0044, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santillana del Mar - Spain*


Untitled by Gorka Valencia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen *


Strøget by Anna Schwensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gretna - UK*


Hands Overhead by Ilovetodig0044, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piedmont - Italy*


Livigno by Amy Kelsall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire - UK*


Transient light by Adam Walters, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city*


Breaking Light by snow_bunny100, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panama city*


Balconies of Casco Viejo (Ciudad de Panamá, Panamá. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai
*

Desert Storm by Jenna Simpson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amiens - France*


NOEL ESPRIT SAINT by thierrymuller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Clément Foursans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*

Kowloon, Hong Kong by beninfreo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tokyo, Japan*

Ueno, Japan by uto_ze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Maurice-Saint-Germain, Centre region, France*

Château des Vaux by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Holborn, London, England*

Busts in Room 20, The National Portrait Gallery by Lars Holte, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*

The Woolworth building by Sébastien Cossu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manchester, England*

2017_190 by Chilanga Cement, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vannes, Brittany, France*


Vannes ancien immeuble Au Progrès par Huchet d'après Edmond Gemain oculus allégorie du Progrès par Le Merle (Explore) by Clichés de par le monde, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edmonton, Alberta, Canada*

Walterdale bridge by George Stastny, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Nocturno by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Simeon, California, United States*

Roman Pool by Martinus Scriblerus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*cassette tape*

cheap copy by Uwe Paulat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*

Plaza Dam--Ámsterdam by Enrique Ríos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Croton Dam, New York, USA*

New Croton Dam by JMFusco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anterpen/Belgium*

Enlighted new Port by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

1 - 365 by Hervé Legallais, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Untitled by Cyna Monya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


falling shadows by giuseppe dibenedetto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doddington - UK*


30374 by Ben Abel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Jamais sans mon arbre ! by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Une autre entrée au village by Jean-Marie Lison, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santpoort-Noord, North Holland, Netherlands*

A touch of snow by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Haven, Connecticut*

Noble by Nora Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Laos*

Graphic temple! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krutenau-Bourse, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*

Strasbourg 2017 - Presqu'île André Malraux by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Victor, Paris, Ile-de-France *

Notre-Dame, Quais de Seine by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hotting, Innsbruck, Tyrol, Austria*

Innsbruck by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Italy*

Rom Museum MAXXI mono by Ralf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Isole Tremiti, Puglia, Italy*

Tremiti......InfraRed by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toronto, Canada*

_DSC4965BW by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao, Spain*

El mercado. Bilbao. by Toni Casals @caboan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Veillas, Auvergne, France*

Reflet Chateau de Val by pillierephilippe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Noorddijk, Groningen, Netherlands*


Noordermolen. In Explore, Feb 3 2018 # 175 by Michiel Thomas, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Battery Park City, New York, New York*

9/11 Memorial - New York City by Geoff Eccles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Hamburg by dxuli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Untitled by Cyna Monya, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Financial District, San Francisco, California*

Transcendence by Yoshihiko Wada, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Lombardy, Italy*

magia di agosto QFS_mlp by QueenFaeeStudio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altendorf, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Mirrored Castle Bridge by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fritzlar, Germany*

Fritzlar bei Nacht by dxuli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Advent in Zagreb by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion, Singapore by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Alamo Square, San Francisco, California, USA by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Исаакий by ©Andrey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Transito e Grafite, Avenida 23 de maio, São Paulo, SP_1673-Editar by Flavio Veloso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
In the middle of it... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
LA PIRAMIDE DE DIEGO RIVERA.jpg by Oscar J Campos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Financial District by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
DSC00658-HDR by i bi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago's architecture at night in black and white by Jay Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Auf Streife in New York by Stefan Holb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
#callejeando by Vito Metodio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
View from Galleria Vittorio Emanuele by Daniele Rossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
PARIS_JAN2018_0005 by Justin Vaudaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
JUC_1259.jpg by Ju_world, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
On the top of the bridge, a venetian mother by Andrea Fagarazzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam *


...You Can... by AmsterSam The Wicked Reflectah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Savannah - US*

Rubens at Night by pjpink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Laivalaituri by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Wire Fairy in Close-up by Graham'M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


nuage 86 by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dumfries - UK*


The River Nith by .Brian Kerr Photography., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lancashire - UK*


Miller time by Tom Hall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Misty by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp*


Tram in the night by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Singapore - Clarke Quay by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dubai - Dubai Metro by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia*


* La pausa ... The pause * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Perdre pieds by cedric surles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow - Poland*


Long Shadows by Sinnes Blicke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The Manhattan Bridge is a marvel of Gothic Architecture that bristles with texture and detail. Built by Robert Park, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Encore un dernier tour by Monney Véronique, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baldwin - US*


DELTA CAMP B/W by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled *


El momento by Carlos Chablé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Small people by Thorsten Koch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire - UK*


Willow Work. Black and white. by pitkin9 hutchinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Temblade - France*


La Tremblade, France by Adèle Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Naufragoen salbamenduko estazioa, Arriluze, Algorta, Getxo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country) 2017.08.06 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The use of umbrellas as an expression of social proximity by Andreas Klodt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ferrara - Italy*


Ferrara Riflessa su riflesso by Simone D'Alessio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portugalete - Spain
*

Bizkaia Zubia (Zubi Eskegia), Portugalete, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country) 2017.08.06 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Innocence of burm incense/Ghost in the shell/Taipei/2017 by 青春18 ---always, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Dawn at Zaragoza | Amanecer en Zaragoza by Víctor Nuño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heidelberg - Germany*


Villa by Siegfried Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Black Mountains by Luz Marsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


La notte.... by Massimo Massimo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambrils - Spain*


Les bancs by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Virginia museum - US*


Ancient Warrior by pjpink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gateshead - UK*


R0000186 by Stephen Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


boucherie by pat Yenem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balbianelo - Italy*


IMG_0164 by [Blackriver Productions], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


Innocence of burm incense/Ghost in the shell/Taipei/2017 by 青春18 ---always, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


No matter the weather by Nicolas DEVAUD, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*

In the mirror by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Haven, Connecticut*

New Haven Superior Court by Nora Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*

Do not push back !!! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vestmannaeyjar, Iceland*

Iceland 2016 - Urðaviti by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, Rhone-Alpes, France*

Saint-Georges by night by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wilten, Innsbruck, Tyrol, Austria*

Innsbruck by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Hague, Netherlands*

Den Haag (2) - mono by Ralf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Briano, Campania, Italy*

Diana by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, Illinois*

Chicago by Simone Gramegna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Italy 46 (Rome) by Farhad Jahanbani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lake Hodges Dam, Escondido, California*

The Dam by LXG_Photos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fatehpur Sikri, Uttar Pradesh, India*

Diwan-i-Khas, Agra India by Scott Withers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by Cyna Monya, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brasilia, Federal District, Brazil*

Brasília, Distrito Federal by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Washington National Cathedral*

#tbt Sept. 2016 ‘Gutters & Gargoyles' Tour at the Washington National Cathedral by Rick Stillings, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*

Hamburg by dxuli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venta de Urbasa, Navarre, Spain*

Tentaculos by Alfredo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Dubrovnik by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Simeon, California, United States*


Hearst Castle by Martinus Scriblerus, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*thank you *

*Palermo, Sicily, Italy*

Palermo by fabio calcaterra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


boat parking by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Broad-bodied Chaser (Libellula depressa) Immature female by Dean Page, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Nazaire, France*
- FYCSNL03 - QM2 TS 16-9 by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Disney World - US*


Enter here by Ray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


country road by Querabis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


At Circus Maximus by Mikael Korhonen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Salisbury vs Bromsgrove 23 by jdl1963, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Spider web by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


Entering... by Ivan Lim Yu Meng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Agata - Italy*


Entering the Village by nokkie1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mehamn - Norway*


Hafen von Mehamn, Norwegen /Port of Mehamn, Norge by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sant'Eraclio - Italy*


Carnevale dei Ragazzi di Sant'Eraclio by Nadia D'Agaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sdegno multiplo by Antonio Gallo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jomtien Beach - Thailand*


Jomtien Beach - Thailand by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockport - UK*


Stockport Viaduct by Karl Chester, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cliff Railway by Robert Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Javits Center, New York by photoanalysis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*L'Aquila - Italy*


Five years after the earthquake - L'Aquila city center by gianluca facchini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Center Of Attention by Israel Woolfolk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Prudential Center viewed from the Christian Science Center, Boston MA, USA 2014. by Thibault ROLAND, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow*

DSC_8396 by Joe morris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Maassluis 2014 by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Untitled by Kevin Dickert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham *


Minimum Monument Birmingham 2nd August 2014 by Tim Cornbill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham*


Minimum Monument Birmingham 2nd August 2014 by Tim Cornbill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bomber's Moon by Steve Maskell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Kappechennigaraaya Temple | தவிப்பின் நிழல்கள் by Ashok Saravanan .Ay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Proof that the Multi-tasking Male exists. by Billy Burg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


AL-135B 005 USS Pruitt DD-347 by SDASM Archives, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


K sera sera by Rob Finch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stavanger - Norway*


Big boat in a small town... by Bent Inge Ask, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catania - Italy*


Along via Crociferi by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyscrapers*
Concrete Jungle by Gunnar Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160702_0436 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX STREET PHOTOGRAPHY by Alex Coghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Johan Schmetzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Eliazar Torre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Circular Quay Long Exposure by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Veins by Modes Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pode ser que não venhas mais (It may be that you are not coming again) by Henri Koga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
_SAM0062-Edit by paul.wasneski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maribor, Slovenia*
Maribor (Slovenië) by B.B. Wijdieks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jefferson City (Missouri), U.S.A.*
Capitol Reflection by Charles Feagans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valence, France*
Au rythme du pigeon... at walking pace of the pigeon... #Darktable #OlympusE-M10 by Michel Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Busy by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Skyline sessions "Static cityscape" by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
AP_CW-8024 by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
I'm in the light way. by WIRUT KHEMNAK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
bip by Sebastián Minay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Yaletown Blue Hour in Monochrome by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
iPhone 5s by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
USA-037 by Bobby's Road Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
The Alhambra's Cat by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
museu do ipiranga by David Martins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Street Scene in Montreal by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Niagara falls*
The Falls and Light Pink Panorama BW by James Watkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

deleted


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shenzhen, China*
DSC03254 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shenzhen, China*
Shenzhen city. What a big transformation over the decades and we don't read many articles about this city. 25 millions of people. City Architecture Building Exterior Built Structure Skyscraper Tall - High Tower Modern Cityscape Tall Office Building Buildi by jcl_paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Touch of Green by jordanserben, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Old Miners And A Wheel (Guanajuato, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
foggy race street4 by K.C. Tinari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Monolith - Dubai, UAE - Nikon D800 by Amit Kar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC03727 by Maxime GONTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame by Simon Dunn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
red metro by Ry Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
TdF 2015 by andrewharding127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
M/Y Katara & M/Y Vibrant Curiosity - Miami by RON RAFFETY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Viva Monterrey by J&E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150911_0074D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palacio de Bellas Artes. by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
180131 rue St-Jacques O du quartier des Affaire à Montréal -0383 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Waiting... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Hallgrimskirkja by Rastislav Zdravkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto by stephane gaussot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
usa DOHA tulo by KA ABEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio De Janeiro . Artexpreso . Jan 2018 66 by artexpreso rodriguezudias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Mother and daughter in Philadelphia... by Ferry Noothout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
BCN variada (99) HDR by Ismael March, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Porta Sempione in Black & White, Milano by Syed Ali Warda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
2018-01-24_11-31-45 by Cignale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC_2613_DxO by herve.ramboz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
B&W Panoramic View of London by Ana Tortora Patane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Traffic by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Gozo, Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
spotty dog by Ronn aka "Blue" Aldaman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa 1 by Remco's photostream, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Ungarn by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*

Brooklyn Bridge by beninfreo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Al Maqtaa, Abu Dhabi*

Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque by Robert Haandrikman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*

Le château de Carcassonne by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Neuerburg, Germany*

Neuerburg by Carlo BINGEN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ronda, Spain*

El Pintor de Ronda. by Jacin Photo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Sicily, Italy*

B&W by fabio calcaterra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California, United States *

'Alone Again, Naturally', Golden Gate Bridge, San Francisco California (Infrared Photography) by Jose Carlo Reyes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tegernsee, Germany*

Deutschland (Germany), Bayern (Bavaria), Tegernsee, BR 70 083 by Stefan Wagemann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Night Walk by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vitoria, Basque Country, Spain*

Caja Vital by Alfredo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fritzlar, Germany*

Fritzlar bei Nacht by dxuli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ljubljana, Slovenia*
..:: no way ::.. by Bora Bingül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Tallinn by Oliver Flöricke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Samsung.... by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
No Pictures Please by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
Marketplace in BW by Marcin Kopiec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Skyline sessions "Static cityscape" by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Texting by Tony McGurk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Buildings of Melbourne, VIC by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
La ciudad en blanco y negro by Benjamin Jorquera Avendaño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Just A B&W Print of A TransLink Skytrain Heading Back Into the City by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nagoya, Japan*
Ise Bay • 伊勢湾 by Jon-Fū, the写真machine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Ornamentos urbanos - Urban ornaments by Julián Pastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm by Edgaras Vaicikevicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Puebla, Mexico*
Patas arriba. by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Malecon View in Black & White - Havana by Benedikt Mättig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Unbalanced by Eskay Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Walking in the light by Luka Boban, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Simitci KadiKoy by Mehmet N TURGUT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Big Lighty Wheel by Greg Aslanian, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pylos (Messinia), Greece*
Untitled by Stavros Argyropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
Snapped Snapper by TablinumCarlson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Plaza de Armas, Lima, Peru by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
The Twins by fred min, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Through the rail by AlexanderGolder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
L9981582 by Tin Phan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
A Streetcar Named Desire by vincent beudez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
St. Alexander Nevsky Cathedral - Sofia, Bulgaria by vishexplore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delhi, India*
20171119-1411-DSC_6704.JPG by Amit Talwar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Republic Square by Shushan Haykuni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Streets of Montevideo by Indrasish Banerjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Skyline by Vassily Zaytsev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
DSC_4715 by Kulanz Salleh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
2015_08_19_31_Q_512 by fbn_lbr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Crossing the street by Leo Nieto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Y Viva España _ by Olivier, on Flickr_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rouen, France*
Rouen by Erick Philippe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
16EXT0152 by Morton THIOKOL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Chess in Black and White by Sergey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago River by AindriúH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
from top by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zagreb*


Christmas fairytale by Mladen Lucic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden
*

Schlossruine Dresden, 2003 by Beyer & Pulz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Haciendo caminos y andares /Modovar by federico f mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beng Mealea - Cambodia*


Beng Mealea, Cambodia by Peter Milton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Litte Red Crown by Dean Page, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


Mythical Places by Jozsef Kovacs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Botswana*


Chobe National Park (XXI) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao*


Zubizuri, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country). 2017.01.09 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergamo - Italy*


Bergamo, via San Vigilio by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jersey city - US*


David Bowie Mural by Guillermo Rivas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Happy Christmas Eve x by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Ponte dei Sospiri (Bridge of Sighs),Rio de Palazzo o de Canonica, Venice, Italy by Stuart Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


On a day of clouds and thick darkness by Vassilis L., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey*


gt_008 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eymoutiers - France*


Eymoutiers by François Peyne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yokohama*


Untitled by ken's style 1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Spain*


La Pulchra Leonina by Michel Genève, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Namgyu Kang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln
*

In Awe by Abdalis_3k60, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Nice View by Chris Silverio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Cidade_Rio de Janeiro by Renata Valente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Rush Hour Downpour Near Madison Square Gardens by Tony Kushner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Walking-the-Streets-of-Paris-040 by D B Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Mornington Crescent -61 12022018-Edit.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
B/N going in and out by Matteo Sanarico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
White Horse by CACTUS DESIGN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels yellow taxi by Out Box Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
180205_183842_IMG_1121 by Waleed Alzuhair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Széchenyi Chain Bridge - Budapest by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eijsden - Netherlands*


Eijsden by Gilson Geoffrey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Montmartre passion, par Franck Vervial by Franck Vervial, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYDSCN2727-orizinaru-mono-cut-flog by Mitsushiro Nakagawa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo - Spain*


La catedral de San Salvador de Oviedo by Mariluz Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giza*


Abou el Hawl. La Gran Esfinge de Giza.5 by Eric López Contini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


La perspectiva estaba clara al principio. Pero con el avance se pierde la noción de profundidad. by de Fatto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Air de Jeux by J-Christophe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges*


Untitled by Den Flater, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Petersburg*


Les pieds dans la neige, la tête... dans la neige by Tom CHIROSSEL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La Botte à Costermansville (Bukavu) by pgkivu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


WILD by Geelherme Vieira, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante --- Spain, EU*

Y el tiempo pasa... / As time goes by.. by Alejandro José, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Fleur de chardon by Jean-Pierre Fleury, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Deitado em berço espléndido by Alejandro Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasilia*


Congresso - Noturno monocromo by Alejandro Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Villaggio nei pressi di Jharia by Daniele Romagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Puente by Israel De Alba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Northern Ireland*


Sun rays over the Mournes by Alan Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Look at you ..... by Mithila Azad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Spray N' Surf by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


approach by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Stockholm by MacPepper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balneario Camboriu - Brazil*


Balneário Camboriú / SC by Alejandro Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Pushkar Mela @Rajastan by Ashok Saravanan .Ay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


The Eye by Moises Levy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Die Speicherstadtbrücke by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Cómo atrapar el tiempo perdido by Alejandro Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna
*

..high up... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


sin city by Mey Belin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen - Norway*


Watched (IR) by !Simmetry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luxembourg*


Philhamonie Luxembourg by Christophe Staelens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geneva*


Geneva-4125 by system slave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Friends of the pool by tawanwad wanavit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Old Street by - Lubbock -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Learning to fly by Gabi Ben avraham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Time waits for nobody by Andrea Rizzelli (Ender), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Columns and 4 souls by Theodor Stefan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Porto - Bubble by ivan dessi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Smoke... by bi.chrome, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Badalona - Spain*


My future by Marie Gardia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux*


Nouveau Stade by - Lubbock -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hesse - Germany*


Industrial Disease by Rainer Schütz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


IMG_27486 by xaris p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York
*

Twin Silhouettes by Ryan Tomko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux
*

The delivery man by - Lubbock -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburg *


Untitled by Gavin Bragdon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Air balls by Gabi Ben avraham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


...underpass... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria - Canada*


Sleeping Moss Lady by Gordon Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


...reflectonhumanidentity... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Takahiro Iwasaki, Japan pavilion, Biennale Arte di Venezia by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai on the move by Remi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
spray it black by Guillaume Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
spray it black by Guillaume Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Street Chess, Stockholm by Pieter Wouters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Las Cuatro Torres by AntoinePound, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Urban Shade and Light by Marc Dalmulder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
DSC04670 by Wes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Carnaval de Paris by Michel Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
76 seconds by Jim Drought III, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Cavalerie by Steve Bates, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
time capsule by YB M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSC01371.jpg by Lorenzo Durandetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
DSCF2507 by R.I. Pienaar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Bruxelles Congrès by Steve De Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
...uptoinfinity II... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hanalei bay at Kauai, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hanalei Bay by b#Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
bus stop by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vagsbunnen, Bergen, Hordaland, Norway*

Goldwings by limerot, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rain*

Heavy Rain of Early Spring by John Huang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Blandy, Ile-de-France, France*

Château de Blandy-les-Tours by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Neuerburg, Germany*

Neuerburg by Carlo BINGEN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bard, Valle d'Aosta, Italy*

ITALY - Valle d'Aosta - Forte di Bard by Asier Villafranca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Hague, Netherlands*

Den Haag (5) - mono by Ralf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tegernsee, Germany*

Deutschland (Germany), Bayern (Bavaria), Gmund, Tegernsee, BR 70 083 by Stefan Wagemann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California*

A moment in San Francisco #498 by Oscardaman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Veneto, Italy*

Le Rouge Et Le Noir by Luca Bobbiesi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Nocturno by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seoul, South Korea*

Gwangjang (광장시장) by GavinZ, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Untitled*

Untitled by Drew Ardary, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Washington, DC*

Rainy U Street by Mike Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fritzlar, Germany*

Fritzlar bei Nacht by dxuli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berrias-et-Casteljau, Rhone-Alpes, France *

A boy on a bike by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, Illinois*

Chicago in black and white by Fabio Buitrago, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rustempasa, Istanbul, Turkey*

minarets by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Christchurch Central, Christchurch, Canterbury*

Christchurch Old Cathedral by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sao Joao Del Rei, Minas Gerais, Brazil*

Igreja de São Francisco de Assis by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Narbonne, France*

" Tous les chemins mènent à Rome " et tous les moyens de locomotion mènent à Narbonne . by delphine b, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Denver, U.S.A.*
Denver, CO. by Cody Yantis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
P1220064 by stephane gaussot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thurba head, U.K.*
Thurba Head by Nick Russill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yves, France*
Prise de vue aérienne par drone avec GoPro HERO4 Black by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
1207 - Beijing South Railway Station by @[email protected] , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ypres, Belgium*
Ieper (Ypres) - Cloth Hall - Flanders - Belgium by FS Images, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
DSC_6445 by Brad Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Flame Towers, Baku, Azerbaijan - 2015 by Hakan Yurtcan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Astana, Kazakhstan*
Untitled by John Levin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ushuaia, Argentina*
Nevado by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto, Portugal*
Porto by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC00203 by Moodycamera Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cork, Ireland*
2015-11-07-IMG_2136.jpg by Donncha O Caoimh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dresden, Germany*
Dresden by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
asymmetrical by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Architecture by Maureen Marsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Geelong, Victoria by Travellers travel photobook, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Familia abordando la Puerta Santa de la Catedral by Gabriel Navarro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Snowing in December by Maxim Maslyuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kobe, Japan*
Avenue by Christophe-la, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Window Stairs B&W vs Colour by 1DesertRose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Gare d'autocars de Montréal by StephV909, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, France*
Pas de glace ! / No Icecream ! by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
La lucha por la primera línea - The fight for the first line by Julián Pastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
Staring at the City, Malaga by Bryan Appleyard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
At the speed of sound by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Empty streets after 2018 Women's March by Louise Soe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bondi beach (Sydney), Australia*
Yesterday, today and tomorrow by Mike Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hospitable by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Congresso Nacional, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Ortaköy square in istanbul by Omer Unlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Nathan-De Langhe Light in the dark by Nathan De Langhe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Systematic Proportions by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location (****** island), Greece*
Bike..nature and anemone by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eastern cape - South Africa*


Dolphins in action by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
议事厅前地 by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
2 bicycles crossing 3 lanes by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piedmont - Italy*


. by Andrea Mucelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
black & white near the ocean Nikond810 by Steven Volkart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Case by paolaparis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*piedmont - Italy*


Villa Moglia by Andrea Mucelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


case by andrea casali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Snow and OCAD by Roozbeh Rokni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Evening on the Corniche, Doha, Qatar. by Erik Törner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
#Taken_By : @ahmed___665 #قطر#الوكره#الريان#الخريطيات#الغرافه#الدوحه #alwakra #qatar_creativity #dohaqatar #qatar_instagram #katara #thepearlqatar #doha_night #seemydoha #qatar_university #doha #photography #qatar_culture_portal #seemydoha2015 #doha_photo by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pão de açúcar by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Market Street, 2018 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
CARRER DE TRAFALGAR by Yeagov_Cat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano-3 by Marco Perini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Champagne by Andrés Orzaez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
River Crossing, Paddington, London by G B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
P1022571 by Camil Tulcan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta.Malta by apoziki 2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
To be Better... by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina.The other planet. by Evris Papanikolas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
bridge by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


050412 - Tornado Warning in Northern Buffalo County - B&W by Dale Kaminski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


violin case by wo ge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angers - France*


Reflection by Kilian Armandine Les Landes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crail - UK*


Jumping the Caves of Caiplie by Christian Hacker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany - Italy*


Walking with dogs by Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trentino - Italy*


The Master by Alex Kaos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dinan*


Entre hier et aujourd'hui by Guillaume Gesret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by luzzzelmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


MNBAQ by Pierre Durand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dallas - US*


Protections For Transgender Students - Dallas, TX 2-23-17 - Photo by Randy Stewart by Randy Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


art_77 by mini malist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


but all men shall be free by Jason Fris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Questions Up by Bruno Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


Monsoon season 2013..AZ2_0602 by Steve Bond, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit - US*


first responder by .brianday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Segments !!! by imagejoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Untitled by pioneer of aerodynamics, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The beauty in the morning light by Marco Bontenbal (Pixanpictures.com), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Symmetric - Đối xứng by www.yeunhiepanh.net, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Crowded View in MTR by Matthew Ip, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snowdonia - UK*


The Grace Of Light by Andrew Evans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Groom by Gurminder Bhogal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Webb Bridge Melbourne by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Eiffel Tower, Paris by dark2099, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le grand saut. by RAFFRAY Serge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Central Park, NY, 2010 by Norm Powell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Neckargemünd in the Morning #neckargemünd #foggy #sun #withiphone5s by linus_dasting, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh *


Tron Kirk with snow II by Lucky Poet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Offshore vessel by Knut Fjermedal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Togo*


William Bright Vessel - Explored 2013-04-28 by Luis Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


cercle ... by ELSUEC ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Cleethorpes 16.08.2014 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Offshore Angola*


Moon Rig by David Burn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sardelis_hbwater_9219 by chris sardelis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Warsaw - France*


Katedra by Delatur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


drydock-pano-wm by rusdi sembak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled *


2009 IslaMujeres 00253 BW by John Scarlett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Offshore Rimini - Italy*


Plateforme offshore Adriatique by michelconrad.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles*


yellowhairedgirl by Nadja, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hawaii - US*


Big Eye Scad, Kona Hawaii by Steve Dunleavy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kilimanjaro - Kenya*


kilimanjaro - rainforest canopy by tommorphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Offshore Drilling by Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baleal - Portugal*


Demonstration of Mother Nature by sbrizzo1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Quebec - Canada*


Fjard Saint Pancras by baldenbe (on/off), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Koningsdam by roel oortwijn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem - Netherlands
*

Haarlem by roel oortwijn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow*


Curves & Shadows (Explored) by Jamie Mitchell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Stinger by roel oortwijn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baltimore - US
*

Twin Boats by Eric Duquenoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calais - France*


Le Channel - Liberté de séjour - CALAIS by Eric Duquenoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*High Buston - UK*


Alnmouth by Andy Gray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


When I Wake Up by Laurence , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lille - France*


Lille 3000 Renaissance by Eric Duquenoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Mairie de Paris by Eric Duquenoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


crystal blue waves beach beautiful blue crystal nature ocean by Jonty Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Buruz behera by Leire Goitia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


[Group 0]-DSCF7212_DSCF7217-6 images-Modifier-2.jpg by Nicolas DS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fort Lauderdale - US*


shore by zimmermann_jrg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duncansby - UK*


Stacks of Duncansby, Caithness, Scotland by Iain MacLean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somwehere in Scotland - UK*


Dawyck House in a Snow Shower, Scottish Borders by Iain MacLean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


Reflections of history by m barraclough, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*
Vilnius, Lithuania by Davide Tarozzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Light entering through the church door by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Gil on the grid by Peter Burke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
A rainy day in Rio by Stefano Ravalli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
High Line Over Hudson Yards by Iam Burn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


untitled-19-Edit by Victor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Michael Adedokun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Pairlament at night by András Dömök, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Keiss - UK*


Sinclairs Bay, Caithness-Viewed from Keiss by Iain MacLean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Glendalough, Ireland*
The Clearing, Glendalough by Denise Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zanzibar, Tanzania*
Petit matin à Zanzibar by Michel Groleau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Giza, Egypt*
walter_rothwell_photography_8238 by Walter Rothwell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
ØRESUND by Krisztián Bregó, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pittenweem, Scotland*
Pittenweem1 by derek lamb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Hope - US*


R2-029-13 by DAVID Swift, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fortaleza, Brazil*
Edifício São Pedro by Tarso Bessa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in US*


2006 Porsche RS Spyder by Peter Burke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guayaquil, Ecuador*
Ricardo pita by Francisco Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ancona, Italy*
Un soffio di colore... by Nazario Cruciano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Cymru - Llandudno Bae yn y nos-2.jpg by RetMarkus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam zoo
*

Hi there! by Renate Oskam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prizren, Kosovo*
One world in black and white by Eroll Bilibani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Nicaragua*
Nicaragua - Sabalos lodge: Sabalos Lodge by Peter van der Giessen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Algiers, Algeria*
BEFORE - Centre-Ville - Algiers, Algeria by Robin Lawrence Oien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lodz, Poland*
Freedoom Square - Black White - 11.09.2011 - #Square by Ciddi iyi1i, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Wandering by Chris Kosides, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane grandeur by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Flinders Street Station by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver | Black & White by Double Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hiroshima, Japan*
Hiroshima-shi, Hiroshima by g t, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio Red Steps Black/White by Jarrett Frazier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Through the rail by AlexanderGolder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chambéry, France*
Chambery by Kerry Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Downtown Manhattan KS by Najja Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Traffic in winter by Þorkell Sigvaldason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
street by Jonathan Dekanawida Thunderbird-Olivares, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Everyday Glamorous by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
For just one night by Lily Wonderlust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
brainwashed by m0sca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Nathan-De Langhe Light in the dark by Nathan De Langhe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
The Temple of Hephaestus by Spiros Paraskevopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Tbilisi, Georgia by Ulla Moilanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cadiz, Spain*
Cadix by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Ciudad de Lima by Freddy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Halo by Brian Eden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Tai O Village. by Mike Tonge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
City Life - Milano by LaManuPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
271-361 by Daniel Hirsch Delgado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Horizontal Oslo city streets background by Nick Loginov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Metro Sol by dagherrotipista, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Young boys fishing by Michael Erimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
LIght Rail - Sofia by Court Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valencia, Spain*
Abstract Valencia by Jonathan Sutcliffe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Burberry - Londres by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC08367 by Moodycamera Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The Man with the Bottle by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adelaide, Australia*
No not you,...the church. by Tam Phillis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
friends by deszpuna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Adventures in Monochrome by Justin Puls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
ACA_372 by Andy C. Arciga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, Place de la Republique,Metoo 2018-01-27 by hp chavaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC03731 by Maxime GONTHIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Tour Eiffel | Paris, France by Epskamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai IMG_5512_3_4_tonemapped bw e by Mark Tasker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bazoches-sur-Vesles, France*
Ancien château de Bazoches-sur-Vesles by DavidB1977, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Országház by Urbex Strasbourg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rainy day by - Lubbock -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tirupati - India*


Unable by Radhakrishna Rao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi*


Morning Jogging [ "X" ] by Radhakrishna Rao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Dérives.... by mamasuco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

looking at you kid by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


got my eye on you by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


blow my mind by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadiz - Spain*


Luz nocturna by Antonio Según, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*



Du haut de son piédestal..... by mamasuco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


18 02 18 (14) by gino carosella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Un regard suspendu... by mamasuco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


budapest by Ozan Hatipoglu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo - Spain*


Rugby Oviedo by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Franco - Spain*


Viavelez by Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Citadelle by Jérémy Plétinckx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kurnool - India*


Belum Caves by Radhakrishna Rao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Vietnam Memorial in Washington DC - Starting at Panel 38E by Steve Bunting, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Gustavo Roldan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Ouch! by Leonegraph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


AVIMORE TRIP by Danny Cannon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Martin de Trevejo - Spain*


-San Martin de Trevejo by Angel Durán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - Spain
*

Salamanca. by Angel Durán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hangzhou - China*


Reflections on Westlake, Hangzhou by Mark Chan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hiroshima - Japan*


IRON WHALES　鉄の鯨 #5 by Sign-Z, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Praça Rossio by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Port de Barcelona by Pere Jovells, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Elevador da Gloria by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague
*

Prague by kikevist thierry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algecira - Spain*


Luces y sombras by Manuel Torres Tortosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota*


TAEKWONDO PLAZA DE BOLIVAR by Starfury K.O Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cambodia*


La magia de Kompong Louong by TENGO7GATOS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


1a by vito rista, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles*


Sharing L.A. by Rob Rovira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Nana's Pool 293 by C & R Driver-Burgess, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


nights in lisbon by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York
*

New York City Snow at Night by Vivienne Gucwa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rein- Italy*


Ahornach_Rein #1236 by Jürgen Lübeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Toledo (R2EspyPort2017NikonFER1025) by spoualb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Transcendence by Yoshihiko Wada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


Off World 3 by Paul Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tehran
*

Iran | Tehran by Niloofar Sahraei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart *


DSCF8655 by Thorsten Burkard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille *


Lévitation... by JM DE MASSILIA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


東京monochrome by tomorca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


...reflections... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

Moment (editing) by antony villetorte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jaisalmer, India*
r e s t by Vandan Desai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Sophie by Jules Devoldere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Panorami veneziani, part 56 by Visioni parallele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dublin, Ireland*
National Museum, Dublin City, Co. Dublin by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Düsseldorf, Germany*
Untitled by Fabio Morbec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Girl Power by Artypixall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lille, France*
Lille by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panama city, Panama*
"Pa' la central" by AzazzelPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Nicaragua*
Lakeside by janzimmermann__, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bonn, Germany*
ROHMÜHLE by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ataturk, Istanbul, Turkey*

Birds Eye 2 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fritzlar, Germany*

Fritzlar by dxuli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tempe, Arizona*

Sign o' the times type of stuff. by wrongsam812, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Firuzaga, Istanbul, Turkey*

narrows by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney South, Sydney, New South Wales*

Sydney Urban Landscape by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Nîmes, France*

Un PenChant pour TOI by ~ C² ~, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuakata - Bangladesh*


Kuakata- the epitome of human resilience - XXXII by Mohammad Moniruzzaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Illuminations portuaires / Harbor Illuminations by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Eastbound Eisenhower by Romeo Banias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Life is nothing without a little chaos to make it interesting. [Explored] by Yogi.Arora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in British Columbia - Canada*


Back to Work by Matthew Robson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aix en Provence - France*


Sous l'eau! / Under water by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Rosehill Reservoir Foutain Sculpture Toronto Canada 3 by Brian Carson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Old City Hall Toronto Canada No 1 by Brian Carson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nimes - France*


Déchirure.../ Rip... by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Carson, Pirie, Scott and Company Building ~ Facade ~ Chicago Il by Onasill ~ Bill Badzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pipe Dreams at Pyestock: Cell 4 by Martyn Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piñal, AZ - US*


Inside Thunderdome by Michael Menefee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denver - US*


Denver Museum Of Nature & Science (City Park) by Ken Lane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


UK - Scotland - Edinburgh - Holyrood Abbey by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


Grues du port by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


'Iron Endeavour' afloat after launch by Tyne & Wear Archives & Museums, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Vintage by Huitzil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans*


Expand by Matt Creighton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phnom Penh - Cambodia*


Olympic Stadium, Phnom Penh by Matthew Wilkinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


Du rouge au mucem by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Golconda fort - India*


Golconda Fort by Manu KM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria - Canada*


the dark hidden ones by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Darkness by windrides, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trapani - Italy*


Darkness by photoit1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


darkness falls by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Calatrava by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Barbe à Papa by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


new day awakening by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


darkness by Johnson Cameraface, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Faisons connaissance by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Luces y sombras by fjbezos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaragua, SP - Brazil*


Serras Paulistas by Michael Guimarães, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana *



Horizonte 2 by LUD FER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madonna di Campiglio - Italy*


Vertical life by Luca Burattini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ibiza - Spain*


luz divina by Alfonso Molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Ordaz - Venezuela*


Luz by Alexis Javier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg*


Métro by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macerata - Italy*


Luce e ombra by Likantrupus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


luce sull'arno by fabio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz de Tenerife - Spain*


Urban model by Jose Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa*


I_primi_bagliori_BW by Danilo Mazzanti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manarola - Italy*


Streak by Bastian.K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa*


la lanterna di genova by fotorosi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa*


la_paura_nel_marmo by Danilo Mazzanti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nevers - France*


Fiat lux by Michel DA SILVA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alicante - Spain*


Alicante Mono - EXPLORED! Thank you by Fotomondeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


Los Angeles, November 2019…… EXPLORED! Thank you  by Fotomondeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Petite arlésienne by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Madrid, Gran Vía (22-12-2014) (2) by IZA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


...thevisitors... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Streets - Nikon DF by Yago Ruiz · Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vinuesa- Spain*


En peligro by keko click, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Marge on the window cill by Ian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Sous le Street art, le Louvre 1968-2018 -2/2 by mamasuco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Plaza Morelos by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Arbre de nuit by Martin Cousture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Tram in Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Light Trails - Tower Bridge by Tristan Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
atlantic ocean road norway by Andy Lehner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
En el Transantiago by Alejandro Inostroza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150408_0823M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mar del Plata, Argentina*
Street photo by Darío Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
a transposition tragedy of the banal by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus, U.S.A.*
Columbus City by Jonathen Adkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Tour Eiffel by chris ipadzwo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris by Thanos Fonias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Meraviglioso by Cammino & Vivo Capovolto ☆ Mistero Hifeng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


luce by Arsenio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fiat Lux by Nico Vigenti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berliner Dom mit Kolonaden by Manfred Kerschke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sortie by Tonton-label, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Confusión de luces / Lights confusion by Iván Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the clouds and the moon by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Travaux de réparation by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ethiopia*


Bodi men playing gebeta in a villege in Mago National Park. Ethiopia. by Raúl Barrero fotografía, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Alan Schaller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Favorite Season "Winter" by shah jaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon
*

Bridge Tattoo mono by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Udaletxeko zubia,Bridge of the City Council. Puente del Ayuntamiento. Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country). 2016.03.15 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


From Suleymaniye Mosque to Bosphorus by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF0142 by Marina Koryakin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bavaria - Germany*


Come to me ... by [L]aurent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


True Freedom by R J Poole, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cantabria - Spain*


Siempre hay olas by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uterga - Spain*


Dia 2.- Alto del Perdón. by Marcel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santander - Spain
*

Regata a la luz de las velas by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco*


In Solidarity by Brad Herman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

#13 Rebellion R-One AER – Dominic Kraihamer, Daniel Abt & Alexander Imperatori by Rick Kiewiet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sun Day by Forest Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo*


Untitled by Svein Skjåk Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Reflection by adam caird, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Dubai marina by arnaud valentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

Tiffany at breakfast by Tazmanic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznan - Poland*


Big Wheel 91.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Utah - US*


Watching Stormy Sky by Gary Benson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio-Antirrio Bridge - Greece*


Rio-Antirrio Bridge/Greece by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocamadour - France*


Into the light by - Lubbock -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siem Reap - Cambodia*


In her own little world... part II by Afdzal Syahadat Husin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm
*

Katarina church as seen on the picture in the background is located at Södermalm in Stockholm. It was ready for the first time in 1695 but has since suffered from two fires. After the last fire of 1990, the church was reinvented in 1995. by anders åkerblom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Granadero by Guillermo Rivas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Giant Yellow Man by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges*


Canal colour by Grooover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon
*

Untitled by mokastet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kazan - Russia*


The Annunciation Cathedral, Kazan Kremlin by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Snacks and drinks, Rome by Flytipper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Positano - Italy*


Run Kid Run [reloaded] by Gianni Dominici, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cantabria - Spain
*

Desafío by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Switzerland/Zurich by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


rain cloud by Hannelore und Rolf Becker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans - US
*

Mardi Gras by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Untitled by Thomas Wegner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bern*


Switzerland/Bern by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagoya - Japan*


TLC 11: A Rise of Triton by Yoshihiko Wada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


Cloud Inversion-2, Freathy Cliffs by mick blakey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Industrial Landscape by sophiaspurgin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen *


Kildevældsgade, Copenhagen by Jacob Rasmussen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Queensferry - UK*


The Forth Bridge, Study #2 by Jacob Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


With forks by Guillermo Rivas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin Tempelhof aireportua. Berlin Tempelhof Airport. Aeropuerto de Berlín-Tempelhof. 2014.12.08 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


Towanroath Engine House, Wheal Coates, Cornwall by mick blakey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lauriston, Edinburgh, Scotland*

Time Keeping by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, France*

Colmar "Au delà du miroir" by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, France*

Saint-Georges, sous le pont by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Domodossola, Piedmont, Italy*

Vie e piazzette di Domodossola by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

201802-003-003.jpg by Tommy Feldt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gourin, France*

Chapelle by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ballinger, Texas*

Down in Ballinger by Dave Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamoir, Belgium*

Hamoir-1 by Fabian Flamaxhe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*

Gedächtniskirche by ericgrhs, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Miami, Florida*

Miami by Don Burkett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boydtown, Queenstown, Otago, New Zealand*

Mirador y Wakatipu by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cankurtaran, Istanbul, Turkey*

hagia sophia by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*

Untitled by Drew Ardary, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turkey*

Bridge by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ely, England, United Kingdom*

Close of Play by Al, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

Interior Anglican Cathedral by Shaun's Photographic World., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Marinella, Lazio, Italy*

Castello di Santa Severa by Mattia Camellini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mynydd Bach*

Back Road by Simon Evans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wrocław, Poland*

Wrocław, Poland. by Wojtek Mszyca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Montmartre, Paris, Ile-de-France*

FRANCE - Paris by Asier Villafranca, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Nice picture.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
sexy back by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Street by Mohamed Malik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150515_373D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico city by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by mejdi derbel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Plaza de Chamberí, Madrid. by Felipe Cuenca Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Bubble fun by Tony Xbox, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bogota-suba by DYN Art, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Arraial do Cabo - Rio de Janeiro by Gabriel Pinheiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan by Mick Gallemore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Recently Added-38 by Marion van Kempen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Londres bn_0060 by Joan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSC_0318-Bearbeitet-3 by Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*

Dubrovnik Nocturno by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colorado*

Granite Gaurdian by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Untitled by Leon F. Cabeiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salford Quays, Salford Metropolitan Borough, England*

The Lowry by Al, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Above the clouds, between the mountains*

Above the clouds, between the mountains by bastien.choisy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Slovakia*

  by Drew Ardary, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arap Cami, Istanbul, Turkey*

JR by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*

Pittsburgh Cityscape- by Don Burkett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

Untitled by Tommy Feldt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antibes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Antibes by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier de Notre-Dame, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Paris by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vestur-Skaftafellssysla, Iceland*

Iceland 2017- Reynisfjara by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*

City Lights by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
M E R L I O N by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
20170728-110137-Saint Petersburg by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Movement by Mauricio Duque Arrubla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Khalid Sharif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Union Square, San Francisco by Laura Drake Enberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
UNAM.jpg by Oscar J Campos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&w by karl_beeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Structures by joshslan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
DNZ_7278 (2) by Alberto Donzelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
travel street photography by Agata, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago by victrustingod, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
El Born (Barcelona) by Toni Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano-3 by Marco Perini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Tour Eiffel by Bennet Townsend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Friday by TravellingMiles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Pellestrina by Matteo M. Santoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
The Explosion - Breakwater bridge covered by strong waves in Valletta, Malta by Zoltan Gabor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Trumpet by Josh Hearn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai - Dubai Marina by mccrya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Lastours, France*
Chateaux de Lastours by Florent Péraudeau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Vajdahunyad Castle by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vasco da Gama bridge (Lisbon), Portugal*
Vasco-da-Gama-Bridge B/W by Daniel Lorenz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznan - Poland*


street bokeh by Daniel Kulinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


The Last Passenger II by Marcin Baran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auckland - New Zealand*


Auckland Harbour Bridge in fog, New Zealand, July 2016 by Mark Bishop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


M by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


"It was character that got us out of bed, commitment that moved us into action, and discipline that enabled us to follow through." - Zig Ziglar by ninagkraft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Molino, FL - US*


Moving Through by "MossBerg", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Osaka


Moving Cloud by Jiratto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok
*

MBK night shot, Bangkok - Thailand by Patrick Del Rosario, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Houston*


Moving the shuttle by Guppyman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


4_Championship 2015 charity dinner__DSC1881 by Serge THELLIER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai - India*


The move by Naveen Gowtham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


The plague that moves throughout this land by Peter Keyngnaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tampa - US*


View from a different perspective. by John T Howard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lepizig - Germany*


Rolling Up, Rolling Down by Michael Schuh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong
*

the s curve - explored 169!! by Paul Cheung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Lights by owen_ljung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumbernauld - UK*


Arria in black and white by Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vashon island - US*


Giraffe by Martin Stallings, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Untitled by Gabriele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Get down... by Michel Di Meglio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas*


The Signal by Mohammad Moniruzzaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


A dark amsterdam by Lollo Parpajola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varese - Italy*


... by Emanuele Toscano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Kawati peeking around a tree by Kevin Fandre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem - Netherlands*


Winter walk by Rob Plasschaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Listen!! by Pesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chennai - India*


On the move... by Saravanan Dhandapani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Hot Blooded - Foreigner live at RBC Royal Bank Ottawa Bluesfest by Nadia Seccareccia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


A Bibliophiles Retreat [Explore] by Anthony Chang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yangshuo - China*


Fuli Bridge, Yangshuo, China by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Once upon a time by myworldeyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


ROADTRIP, ICELAND....MONO. by TIM WOOD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


الرقص الشرقي Oriental Dance ¬ 7162 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Cloudscrapers by John, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


China - Shanghai by Jean-Sebastien David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Lighting the way ~ Central Park in Winter. by Rob, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Black Bird VS Black Boat by Ewan Lebourdais, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Louis - US*


Photo of ?? by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Coulourful religion by RonjaBeal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

DSC_8873bw by Ed Lam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waalbrug, Netherlands*


Under the bridge by Sander Grefte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Into the Fog by chris van dolleweerd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Lions Gate Bridge by Claude Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linz - Austria*


River Sunset by Christian Weidinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

The Night Bus by Dean Page, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Waiting for the President by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metz*


Colour Reflections by fs999, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chongqing*


DSC_8549bw by Ed Lam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


urban melancholy V by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Chiesa di San Giacomo di Rialto by StoneAgeKid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Painted Hall in Greenwich by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linz - Austria*


In the Jungle by Christian Weidinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Above the view by martyw1705, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Take me for a ride by Jenny Audring, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Greenwich roof detail. by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney
*

And so it goes... by Albion Harrison-Naish, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Alte Harburger Elbbrücke bei Nebel 6 by Alex Schönberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Barrie's Close, Edinburgh by sophiaspurgin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


fog by Bernd Kranabetter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

Memories of colors by Michele Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


See into the Future by Christian Weidinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Alexanderplatz at night by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* Conjunción * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neuchâtel - Switzerland*


Rue de la Collégiale. by Dominique BEAU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bodrum - Turkey*


Bodrum / Turkey - 2 by Olym, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Un color especial. by S. Robles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Caltabellotta, Sicily, Italy*

Pizzo Castello by Accursio Castrogiovanni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*León, Spain*

Cathedral of León by BETTY6569, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segovia, Spain*

Segovia Monumental by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*

201802-003-002.jpg by Tommy Feldt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antibes, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Per i vicoli di Antibes by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier de Notre-Dame, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Gargouille Over Saint-Sulpice by Pierre P. Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hof, Sudur-Mulasysla, Iceland* 

Iceland - 2017- Eystrahorn by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*

Merry Christmas by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Penafiel, Castille and Leon, Spain *

Julius Caesar by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fort Worth, Texas *

Parker Commons by Dave Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Educandos, Manaus, Amazonas*

Manaus by Luiz Felipe Sahd, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Coimbra, Portugal


----------



## ERTAP (Mar 27, 2009)

Untitled by Patricio Reinoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
Recycling by Pericles Lagonikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
«Coffee and Cigarettes» by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Unknown band by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Nybroviken and Gröna Lund, Stockholm by Pierre Nordström, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Oudekerksplein. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Looking Towards Tomorrow by Almond Butterscotch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Movimiento en la Ciudad by Luis Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
istanbul 2269 by Luc LEBEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Mercat by Sergi Lop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Pão de açúcar by Antonio Fonseca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Urban Path by Joshua Evan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
duo by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London City Streets by Andy Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
fondamenta sangiantoffetti by littletinperson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
IMG_20180222_161414_701 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The Fall by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Marina at Sunset by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Országház by Urbex Strasbourg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
Walkway by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Nicolas, Buenos Aires, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Desde el Balcon Histórico by Galo Manuel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Italy*

Firenze, arch. Leon Battista Alberti 1470 by Mattia Camellini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, Rhone-Alpes, France*

里昂的标志：富维耶圣母院（Basilica of Notre-Dame de Fourvière） by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

_MG_4669 by MARC MARCO RIPOLL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam 2018 by Fürst, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Varazdin, Croatia*
Nocturno Old City by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
Piazza Carlo Alberto by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
new-york-city-black-and-white-photography-0l_2 by M WAHEED JADOON, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vyborg, Russia*
150425_021 by Anton Zheltikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Spirit of Baku by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bremen, Germany*
musicians by eraldo mostini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
Cracovia cara B by Guillermo Relaño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fortaleza, Brazil*
Iracema by Sonia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Architecture by Maureen Marsh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Old vs New, Melbourne, VIC by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Time to go? by Ale Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Amb leside West Vancouver by Jamie Packer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nagasaki, Japan*
Meganebashi by Aaron Herron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Lujos urbanos - Urban luxuries by Julián Pastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
Exit by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
21012018-DSCF3244.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Varadero, Cuba*
Cristal Cerveza by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antalya, Turkey*
伊斯坦布爾，一座城市的記憶 Istanbul, the city and memories by 超奇 徐, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tunis, Tunisia*
The Zitouna Mosque Tunis #Tunis #tuisia #black and white #long exposure #black by A L I N E F O U C I, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Fifth Third Bank, Detroit by Matt Pokluda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Transamerica in classic B&W by Phong Le, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Vienna Opera house B&W by Silviu Gheorghe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
20180223-DF1_8547.jpg by Jorge A. Martinez Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Progress by Alex Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
new mosque by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
FRANCE, Lyon, Quai du Rhône, Pont Wilson by Bruno Cochet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location (****** island), Greece*
prickly pears by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
2 bicycles crossing 3 lanes by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Kiew by Christiane Birr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Downtown Black and White by Jason O'Connell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bilbao, Spain*
Bilboko Alde Zaharra, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country). 2016.04.16 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
Ride home by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Capital city by Zilo90, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cadiz, Spain*
Untitled by Alejandro Ruiz Fernández de Angulo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Yohana Medina by Juan C. Sánchez Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
So far from the supermarket by Drole2tadorne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
"landscape" by Andrea Bonvicini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ghent, Belgium*
Gent (B) - Korenmarkt - 2017/10/27 by Geert Haelterman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


Fast as Lightning | Day 209 / 365 by Marcin Baran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Dancers by Klaudia D. P., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Glossop by Rebecca Wood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cyprus*


56 Squadron Lightning by Tony Holden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teton - us*


Tetons #12 by Roy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


De dos au boulevard... by woltarise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tehran *


Tehran under snow by Hamed Masoumi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Untitled by oliur rahman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Chapiteau by Mildiou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Waves by Mark Littlejohn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tenerife - Spain*


Untitled by Przemyslaw Maciolek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Oakleigh - Australia*


Oakleigh mists by Luke Tscharke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Midnight at the Oasis by Steve Corey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


out of my way by Pascal Graf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giza - Egypt*


Spring Equinox Energy Inspires Us to Lighten Inner Mysteries by Darla دارلا Hueske, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


L'uccello del malaugurio by Something Sighted, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


333/365 by Billy Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


20160710_1069-Edit-2 by Juha Forsberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Schuhschnabel by Erwin Lorenzen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


The last train II, © Clothilde BL/Lost In Transition by Lost In Transition Project, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chambon, France*
Château du Chambon by Emeline BROUSSARD, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Vajdahunyad Castle by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
Monaco-0216 by Christophe La Rocca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kyoto-shi, Kyoto Prefecture, Japan*

Colegialas en Gingakuji by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Paul, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Saint Paul-de-Vence by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*

_DSC1528 by Galo Manuel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Cloud scraper by Peter Bijsterveld, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

The Bulldog at night by Fürst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*

La plus belle... by Merlin Emrys, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Het Lage Land, Rotterdam, South Holland*

Martkthal by EliB., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ticino, Italy*

bridge by Daniel Hauser, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto. Portugal*

Porto. Portugal by Biblioteca de Arte / Art Library Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alhambra, Granada, Andalusia, Spain*

Granada, A vida entre Linhas by Yuri Bittar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Łódź, Poland*


Untitled by Krzysztof Olczak, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alt-Walsum, Duisburg, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*

Duisburg by Klaus Greipel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Albert Dock, Liverpool, England*

Albert Dock by Al, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rustempasa, Istanbul, Turkey*

new mosque by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Louisville, Kentucky*

Louisville, KY by Don Burkett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Covarrubias, Castille and Leon, Spain *

Puente Covarrubias by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy* 

Angoli di Torino: Piazza Vittorio Veneto by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Petite France, Strasbourg, France*

Strasbourg 2016 - La Petite France by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*

Sailing Home by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Riomaggiore, Liguria, Italy*

Manarola by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


L' Academie Française depuis le Louvre by jeff Clouet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snowdonia - UK*


Snowdonia Frontier - View it big, BIG!! by Andrew Evans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Lost In Transition by Nic_Clapper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland
*

N'ayant plus d'O la mOuette perdit la voix... by Cedric LE GOUALLEC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Transitions by Jason Fox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Streetcar Sweep by Jason Fox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Spain*


Vintage by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liengres - Spain*


* Nostalgia del mar ... de tí ... Nostalgia of the sea ... of you * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


/fragile comme l'amour/ by / K.P. /, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Statues du palais de Chaillot by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Temple, Fire in the Pagodas 07 by Rafe Cookinghamus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Gotham by Vincent Trivett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


Old School Water by Guido Nagle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin *


There Shines a Light by Uwe C. Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La roue by Val'Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


Beluga Whales by Firery Broome, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pas de Calais - France*


D'une autre époque !!! by Pascal DESNAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kiel - Germany*


let there be light by Sönke Städtler, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*

Amsterdam Parking by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vanchiglia, Turin, Piedmont, Italy*

Dalla Gran Madre ai Cappuccini by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Avignon by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Buckingham Palace, London, United Kingdom*

Buckingham Selfie by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hofburg, Vienna, Austria*

Where human passed by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*

Pittsburgh from Carneige Science by Don Burkett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Firuzaga, Istanbul, Turkey*

cihangir curve by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Albert Dock, Liverpool, England *

France-Hayhurst [Explored 29/10/2017] by Al, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*

Frankfurt am Main by Klaus Greipel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh Castle, Edinburgh, United Kingdom*

Edinburgh Castle by EliB., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*

Agitation by Merlin Emrys, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Le Louvre by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

Amsterdam by Fürst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pisa, Tuscany, Italy *

Pisa - Duomo by Frank van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, Alsace, France*

法国科尔马 Colmar 火车站 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arnhem, Guelders, Netherlands*

Rainy day in the park by Peter Bijsterveld, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grand, Utah, United States*

Skyline Arch by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trieste, Italy*

Trieste, Miramare-Castle by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loop, Chicago, Illinois*

Urban Saga III - Chicago Skyline by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg*


Lightroom-299 by Vlad Z., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden*


Spiral Madness ~ Vertigo by msc-ᕈhotoԀesign, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Night Lights With Incoming #Skytrain Mark III & Distant #Burnaby Condo Towers by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sicily - Italy*


Sicilian Fishermen tending their nets (1982) by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elan valley, Wales - UK*


Caban Coch Dam, Elan Valley, Powys, Wales, UK 15.02.18 (W002 227) by Welsh photographs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faro de Peñas - Spain*


Nubes de tormenta by Carlos Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Keele Hall by Phil Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Dome of the Parliamentary Library, Ottawa by A Moran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


al chiaro di luna by vincenzo cuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa river - Canada*


The Alexandra Bridge by A Moran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Inside the Metropolitan Museum of Art by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


And Then There Were Three by guido caprini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo - Spain*


Cimadevilla, Oviedo by Carlos Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peneda - Portugal*


Escadório das virtudes by Carla Robalo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Spanish Synagogue, Prague by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo - Spain*


Sta. María del Naranco. Detalle by Carlos Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Sergey R., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albay - Philippines*


The Century Old Daraga Church by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*

Area Sacra, Rome by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice
*

DSCF8295 by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luxembourg*


Orange Tree by fs999, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coleraine - UK*


Faded Malevolence by Q, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


bella città by Michael J. Moeller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Watching the traffic by glenn turner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"For after all, the best thing one can do when it is raining, is to let it rain." by Atze W. Hold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leipzig*


Shadow Play by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Eggclipse by Brian Price, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Untitled by Ca'mont, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luxembourg*


Bright Blue on the Road by fs999, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Twins by Brian Price, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


B&W Butterfly by Sam Codrington, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Don' t touch me by Klaus Müller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairu - Brazil*


#1 ilha de Boipeba, Bahia, Brasil by nicoboipeba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


L'Amour by Roberto Di Patrizi, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Manchester Central
(Former Railway Station - now convention centre)

Manchester Central by City Guy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Geometry Sealing by Pablo Fernández, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Porto, Portugal









www.flickr.com


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palma de Mallorca, Spain*


Sitting at the sea by Matthias S., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Biblioteca Vallicelliana by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Have a Nice Day by Jürgen Deinert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*

_MG_7457 by Branimir Cupar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Paris - Blick auf den Eiffelturm - France by Alexandre Pache, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

We are prepared! by Tom Blue, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utrecht, Netherlands*

Utrecht by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Union Square, New York*

POINT FINAL – NYC as you'll never see it again by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stuttgart, Germany*


Do you still believe? by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grinnell, Iowa, USA*


801 by pollys belvin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dolomites, South Tyrol, Italy*


. by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Theater District, New York*

New York in December by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, Rhone-Alpes, France *

富维耶圣母院近景 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zeeland, Netherlands*

13:53 PM by Frank van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dortmund, Germany*

Fares Al-Khodor / Dortmund 2017 by Fürst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*

Le clocher veille by Merlin Emrys, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Edinburgh Castle, Edinburgh, United Kingdom*

View of Edinburgh Castle from Princes Street Garden #1 by EliB., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scarborough, England, United Kingdom*

Scarborough by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Goethehaus, Frankfurt, Hesse, Germany*

Kaiserstraße Frankfurt by Klaus Greipel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Northbrae, Berkeley, California*

parked by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline by night, Singapore*
Merlion in Singapore. Black and white. by Davin Edridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
shining example by Fotoristin - blick.kontakt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow night by Sergey Borovikov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


In these days... by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acereto - Italy*


Ahornach #1246 by Jürgen Lübeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


View from Cologne Cathedral by Ali Abbas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw
*

Yellow advertising by Jarek Radimersky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


THE MINACK THEATRE by Egle Xiapin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Dom von Esztergom by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suffolk*


Gateway to a richer life by Grooover, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stuttgart, Germany*

Glider in BW, what a beauty!? by Matthias S., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Fontana del Moro by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bremen, Germany*

Schneeschirm by Jürgen Deinert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Paris - Le Louvre - France by Alexandre Pache, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West End, Bristol, England*

Nelson Street (Explored 27/02/2018) by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

A Tale of the Past III – Armbrug Canal Amsterdam by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*

Singapore Night by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Fondamenta Misericordia by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Center Square, Albany, New York*

Empire State Plaza by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mtskheta, Georgia*

Mtskheta by Gocha Nemsadze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arles, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*

Arènes d'Arles 阿尔勒竞技场 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trier, Germany*

Cathedral St. Peter - Trier (UNESCO) 2.0 by Frank van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gironde, France*

Que de pierres ! by Merlin Emrys, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great falls, VA - US*


Great Falls Power HDR by Brandon Kopp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fort Lalatte - France*


Fort Lalatte, B&W, 1 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Chapiteau by Mildiou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Rio (1) by Thaiane Athanásio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


La roue by Val'Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Up by Dimitris Moukakis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galapagos - Ecuador*


Bartolome Island, Galapagos, Ecuador by BRJ INC., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amman *


In and Around' Amman - Jordan by Marco Anttonnio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Untitled by [email protected] Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monaghan - Ireland*


St Macartan's Cathedral by Pete Gibson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges*


In Bruges by Gaia Ciraulo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo harbor*


landing in Haneda by Stefan Speidel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*flying above Italy*


Une idée pour le 10 décembre III : oublier l'avion et rêver de ciel... by Stéphane Désiré, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


L1033165 Girl riding a Rooster,Havana by Derek Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


Evzones by Pascal DESNAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Umkomaas coast - South Africa*


Sharks by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kjerag - Norway*


Over the Fjord by Alexander Reef, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Papua - Indonesia*


emerging from the deep by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mayon volcano - Philippines*


Mayon Volcano from the Legazpi pier. by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok
*

Peeping buddha @ Wat Pho by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belvaros, Budapest, Hungary*

Budapest's Buildings by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*

Où que se tournent les regards... by Merlin Emrys, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bilbao, Spain*

Maman - from beneath by Frank van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Les Halles, Paris, Ile-de-France*

L’église_Saint-Eustache 圣厄斯塔什教堂 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grand, Utah, United States*

Landscape Arch by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dolomites, South Tyrol, Italy*

. by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier De L'Ecole-Militaire, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Ecole Militaire in Paris - Cavalerie by Steve Bates, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*

Church by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Pedro de Atacama, Chile*

San Pedro de Atacama by Bárbara, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Swithland Sidings*

GWR Manor on the Windcutters by Paul Fitzpatrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Poligono Puerta de Sancho, Zaragoza, Aragon*

Untitled by Paul Arthur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*

A Tale of the Past II - Singel Canal Amsterdam by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Henbury, Bristol, England*

Blaise woods in February by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bremen, Germany*

Im Regen by Jürgen Deinert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Palazzo di Giustizia by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore Downtown by Kevin Borres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund - Low Clouds by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Day 4 2- 047-Exposure by Phil Rose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Ringvägen 1967. Stockholm by Jimmy Andersson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Café y celular by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
1R8A7370 by Johnny [Shakedown], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Neue Kirche, Berlin by Shaw Horton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Wanda Vista Chicago by hrc_oakpark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Rafael Rodríguez H., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Red by BBIANCA18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
t'es où ? by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
whats going on here then by Chiltern Snappers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Chiesa di San Giorgio Maggiore by SmileyCheshireCat (Smiley), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Leucht Turm by Rainer Süss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poligny, France*
Neige de coucou Poligny(39) Charcigny 08 mars 2016 005 by collin pascal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night Vision of Chain Bridge by halukfirat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Nocturne 2 by François Ledermann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mac - tanPhilippines*


in the eye of the storm by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Missillac - France*


La Bretesche...encore by Eric Trehet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Cabins by Roman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


River Bank at Night #2 by Uwe C. Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Apollo Temple by Grimm_photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kobe - Japan*


OVER - Kobe,Japan by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


ANCHORED by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Nevada - US*


58 miles to Las Vegas, NV. by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Battlements by A Moran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Boathouse, Belton House by k-s-b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Utah - US*


icy showers... by Alvin Harp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kings, PEI - Canada*


Gegenwalle by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago Water Tower by Chuck Tosoian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf - Germany*


autumn [email protected]ö-Graben(moat), Düsseldorf 7 by Amselchen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit*


Bagley Ave. by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brantome - France*


Versus carte postale ancienne - "Old postcard" - Brantôme (24) by JHP Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


far away by Darek Drapala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sant'Agata de'Goti - Italy*


Sant'Agata de'Goti by giuseppe del prete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orleans - France*


DSCF3656 by Massamba Diadhiou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Street Project 2016 - P1020348-2.jpg by Fernando Fabião, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


A night in Athens by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Different Strokes by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kruje - Albania*


Old Bazaar by *_elda_*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Rumeli Castle by *_elda_*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Tapio Hyvönen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Godrevy lighthouse - UK*


View at Low Tide, Godrevy by mick blakey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Cotton Candy ~ Cracker Jacks by Nicole Yeary, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strass - Austria*


wine storage by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Medieval getaway by Mario Visser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newquay - UK*


Surf & Rocks by mick blakey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Damien Wasson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Escape by Sara sue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Bowman by Piermarco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


AutumnGlow by joekoecher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana
*

CUBA Y ENCANTO (19) by Carlos "Puch-Cobra", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Orfeo by gianclaudio curia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malaysia*


An evening in Semeling Jetty, #Kedah #Malaysia #xiaomiNote4 #snapseed #blackandwhite by yazi78, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain
*

Letras by JORGE R.F, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden*


Dresden - Semper Oper by Michael Hertel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edirne - Turkey*


Wish tree by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oklahoma - US*


. by John Hornbeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lourdes - France*


La basilique Saint-Pie X | Lourdes by Laurent MARTI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


millennium metal by Nicole Yeary, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astana - Kazakhstan *


DKS_9550i by Kirill Dorokhov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Regensburg Cathedral, Germany*


Regensburg Cathedral by mexican_tom, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, Rhone-Alpes, France*


罗纳河西岸的里昂主宫医院（Hôtel-Dieu de Lyon） by 海彬 杜, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cheltenham, England, United Kingdom*


Neptune by Martin Elliss, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, France*


Happy Halloween! by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*

Philharmonie by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roccavivara, Molise, Italy*

Santa Maria del Canneto by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pl. de Brouckere, Brussels, Capital Region of Brussels, Belgium*

Going down... by Stefaan Van Laethem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

IMG_9509-1 by Fabian Flamaxhe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*León, Spain*

Cathedral of León by BETTY6569, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sorrento, Campania, Italy*

Piazza Tasso, Sorrento, Italy Nov. 1993 by bobbex, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Senaatintori, Helsinki, Suomi, Finland*

Helsinki by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois, Paris, Ile-de-France*

Smartphones by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chattanooga, Tennessee*

Drawbridge Across the Tennessee River by Don Burkett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Rossville, Rossville, Georgia*

300 Eastbound by Britt Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sirakon, Epirus and Western Macedonia, Greece*

...a long time ago... - ...πριν από πολλά χρόνια... by Pantelis Sampanis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arizona*

Ballooning beats the traffic once again. by wrongsam812, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Chaupki, Silesian, Poland*

Kościół by Damian Cyfka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Jantar na cidade by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Light entering through the church door by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge Park by Christian Sancassiani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Just married by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
3 Days After Hato (Macau) by Speedatom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia poco dopo l'alba by Visioni parallele, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
A store at the street by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Erfurt, Germany*
Erfurt Germany by Ralf Krause, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Danakil region, Djibouti*
Salt Camel Caravan in Danakil Depression by Anthony Pappone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boise (Idaho), U.S.A.*
ARCHITECTURE and GEOMETRY by Maria Grandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Helsinki, Finland*
Finland / Helsinki by Rauno, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ipoh, Malaysia*
DSC00099 by inkid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, France*
The big elephant Nantes B&W-8536 by Absolutekings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salamanca, Spain*
Hapiness is a state of mind by Walimai.photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Street playground in Rotterdam by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Victoria Bridge by Aus Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Old vs New, Melbourne, VIC by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
BW-0133 by Deanna Flinn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Lunch Date by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana Cathedral Skyline by Alice L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
Forest City by Lee Squall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Split, Croatia*
Fortess View by Laura Aitchison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Riyadh Towers by obyda elhalwagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*DeBary memorial park (Florida), U.S.A.*
Caged Gorilla by Rob Finch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
20180223-DF1_8502.jpg by Jorge A. Martinez Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Reflections at twilight by Allison Bailey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Elevador da Gloria by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
Guadalajara, Jalisco by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
That Tree by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Le Vieux-Port de Montréal - 1/4 by Mire de rien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
The Hard Sell (Alicante, Spain 2011) by Alex Stoen , on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Fotografiando by Sergio2R Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Croatia by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
side by side by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon by Will 668, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Under the temple... by Michael Kalognomos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cordoba, Spain*
... by José Mª, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Delhi, India*
Day 1/5: begins on Friday from a great Masjid of our capital and old city Delhi. Location: Jama Masjid, Old Delhi, India I nominate Mr. @ajaazkhaan, five days, five best black and white photos of your life, no people, no explanation, no filter and challen by Rashid Jorvee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Londrina, Brazil*
Between day and night by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
The Amazing Spiderman by MF[FR], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
001 by Zeid F, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Den Hague, Holland*
Verkiezingsstrijd by Frans Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tianjin, China*
Downtown Tianjin by Henry Grey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Untitled by Sunrider007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Cumandá sightsee by Isaac Revelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
0022_### by projekt RED, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Granada, Spain*
Covers by Miguel Puerta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amiens, France*
Day 20 --- "Petit Chaperon Rouge" by Lévis Wagnon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rouen, France*
Rouen by ivan dessi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Floating Harbour from Welshback, Bristol, UK by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Relax by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai, United Arab Emirates: Marina skyline by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Flood by 1autreregard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris 2008 by Vitor Vieira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris // smoky night // 2018 by Le désastre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


daily life by Thuan Ta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kerala - India*


The simple pleasures of life by Vineet Radhakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trinidad - Cuba*


Was cleaning-out some old files !!!!!! by Willem_de_Bode...off, sometimes on !!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


The sand men of Bangladesh by Mukammel Hoque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Daily life by debanjan das, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Oncoming by Brett Florence, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


daily life #04 Apr.05,2014 by fragmental scene, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto*


Fushimi Inari by Mike Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


The One o’clock Gun (Edinburgh Castle) by Taqbir Huda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


Rathouse by Jakub Waniek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Exchange by Mike Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Fog in New York City by BestCityscape, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Boel - France*


Dans le brouillard by Marie-Annick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


The Resurrection by Michael May, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*L'Aquila - Italy*


Earthquake in L'Aquila: destroyed basilica by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


_DSC0567 -Toiles d'araignées by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Don't believe in the 60's The golden age of pop You glorify the past When the future dries up Heard a singer on the radio late last night He says he's gonna kick the darkness 'Til it bleeds daylight I, I believe in love by MLE B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crest - France*


Menu du Jour... Daily menu... #Darktable #FujiX-S1 by Michel Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


lesser owl by gio di serio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Repentigny, QC, Canada*


Bird's Eye View # XLIV .... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


At the film set [ throwbackthursday ] Windkanal Berlin Adlershof (2002) artistAX PHOTOGRAPHOHOLIC | born to capture | by artistAX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montpelier - France*


Je ne sais plus ce qui s'est passé... by woltarise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Dystopia, My Personal Landscape by Vincenzo Pisani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


A gift from London by eoh_mit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Notre-Dame-du-Port by gwenole camus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lancaster - UK*


321/365 Lancaster Town Hall by Dave Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec - Canada*


Québec : Agora, Le hangar des oubliées by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand place by arnaud morin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Fountain of Light by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Ferris Wheel - Color and B&W by liszto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night by Urbex Strasbourg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*

Palazzo di Giustizia by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*

Oosterhaven Groningen Testing the SonyA7 ZEIZZ Lens FE 4/24-70mm Thanks! to FotoSipkes.nl by #MrOfColorsPhotography #InspireMediaGroningen by MrOfColorsPhotography JourneyOfColors, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sir Winston Churchill Square, Edmonton, Alberta*

Art Gallery of Alberta by Jeff Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segovia, Spain*

Cándido by Antonio L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roker, England*

More from roker Pier by Chris Miller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Birmingham, England*

B&W x B&W x B&W by Paul Arthur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*

Ponte Valeria Solesin by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grand, Utah, United States*

Deep In A Dream by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*

Notre-Dame de Paris by Chuck Tosoian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Regensburg Cathedral, Germany*

Regensburg Cathedral by mexican_tom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, Alsace, France*

法国科尔马 Colmar 圣马丁教堂 (La Collegiate Saint-Martin) by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rheden, Guelders, Netherlands *

To school by Peter Bijsterveld, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pointe Saint-Mathieu, Brittany, France*

Saint Mathieu by Frank van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rome, Lazio, Italy *

*Angels & Demons* by erhansasmaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carcassonne, France*

Parvis du château by Merlin Emrys, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Walkley, Sheffield, England*

Rivelin Valley by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Under the bridge by Sebastian Sighell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Chinatown Brisbane by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Chinatown by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Amor al 10-18 mm by Benjamin Jorquera Avendaño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Untitled by Sean Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
The old town and modern art. Osaka, Japan by Andy N, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint John, Canada*
Old Light House by Racquel Heron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Shelter by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New Sunglasses by Amadeu Dimas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
20140413_174407_sw by Isa Q., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_6509 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
scan0001-24 by James Dunn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
L1001997 by Federico Grechi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
No Pictures Please by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
IMG_8322-3pc by dejana pejic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul mural art by Rafael Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
28102017-_DSF0224.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rethymno, Crete*
Revolution of Color by Orfeas B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Uruguai pulsa. by Fabrizio Neitzke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by Alex Kay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Toc-Toc by Sebastián Minay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
DSC_7221 by Cattleya Mao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sharjah, U.A.E.*
Sharjah by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eindhoven, Germany*
De Admirant by Roderik van der Kamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
San Marco, Venice by Photo Shack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Downwards by Alan Gardiner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Caen, France*
L’arrivée des étudiants — Caen, un dimanche soir sans tram by Jean-Philippe Cugnet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
The World Stops Around You by Chris Barsoum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
ruas argentinas by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montreux, Switzerland*
Red hot-air balloon, cloudy sky by olivierbenoit155, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
chicago-skyline-in-black-and-white_194776213_o by Genevieve Lepine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Columbus (Ohio), U.S.A.*
Downtown Columbus by James Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
THE VILLAGE restaurant by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Untitled by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Vista de Paris by luiz tatim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Girl talk by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
L'identité sexuelle, par Franck Vervial by Franck Vervial, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dundee, IL - US*


Internal by Tim King, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


....followed by (60days in pondi) by ishika alim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg*


6-_OHU2263-Modifier by Olivier Hu(tt), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Untitled by JoshHawaii, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


DSCF8769 by Gabriele Rodriquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


fort saint Jean vu depuis le mucem. by vicouvicou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Seven/Fifty Two - Breaking waves by Aaron Crowe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocamadour - France*


Rocamadour, le Grand Escalier... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


Monday foggy by Michel Di Meglio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


The Art Of Sydney by Rosie English, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Chadstone 3 by Mihai Florea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Hague*


The Hague at Night (Explored) by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia- Spain*

thorax by dan boss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Melchsee-Frutt, Switzerland, 2017 by Julien Belli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Soulis: The Giraffe Up There by 0soulis0, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


sculpture & fresco by San bei jiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Soulis: Running in the Big Garden by 0soulis0, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*BUenos Aires*


Plane by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bremen*


dark romance by frank_hb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mactan - Philippines*


Old wreck on Shangri-La house reef by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sculpture by Stefan Cimer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avila - Spain*


Avila by Angel de los Rios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nairobi*


Evening Stroll by Susan Jane Golding, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


Soportando todo y a todos. Agaisnt everithing and everyone by Raul Jaso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai*


Vashi Station, Mumbai by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai*


Vashi Station, Mumbai by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20160828_0597-2 by Juha Forsberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*



The Iron Road by Duncan George, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Sculpture outside the Royal Exchange by Dave TAZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocamadour - France*


Rocamadour, Lot by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tures - Italy*


Castello di Tures by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*


- extincteur - by FRJ photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


heavy fall of rain / Kaszëbë / Poland by raisinka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Docklands Cabot Square by Dave TAZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Partir... by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Villa borghese by renzo vetturelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Turkey
*

! by Yucel Basoglu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Journey to the center of the earth !! by Michel Di Meglio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Ombre by Giuseppe M, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgas - Bulgaria*


Burgas Train Station in B&W by Yoan Mitov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saarbrücken - Germany*


Tominori by Carsten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shaftesbury - UK*


Not Another Shot Of That Hill In Shaftesbury! by Alan Brazier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Fire by Giovanni Milordo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Misterbianco - Italy*


Carnaval in BnW by Giovanni Milordo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo
*

Kayabacho Area Tokyo by Nicolas Rafenomanjato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw*


Warsaw - Zygmunt's Column by Karolina Marchewka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Spezia - Italy*


"Noites de Mel"... by Ofurtivodalus.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


BERLIN - Deutscher Dom by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glamorgan coast - UK*


Glamorgan coast by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon
*

Lyon - Musée des Beaux Arts. La salle des statues. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol*


Colour Firework by Mark Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


alpine heights photographer by Patrick Frank, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bahamas*


Dr NO ISLAND ( JAMES BOND MOVIE ) by J.P.B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Spain
*

Torres Hejduk (Cidade da Cultura , Santiago) by Ofurtivodalus.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Ives - UK*


Porthgwidden beach & Cafe by Dean Page, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Tapio Hyvönen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Misiones - Argentina*


The big one. by Pablo Reinsch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


berlin0058a1 by tim lever, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain
*

Bilbo by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yokkaichi - Japan
*

Plants in Yokkaichi by Hitoshi Nagatsuka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


Wiring Calvary by Feldore McHugh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugo - Spain*


catedral de lugo 2 by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Zagreb, Croatia*

Needed the XF 14mm! by KwyjiboVanDeKamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore-9 by Rohit Das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warszawa, Poland by Jaroslav Kuhtreiber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR160302_0895D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Monumento a la Revolución Mexicna by Alessio Palazzolo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm City in the winter by Jesper Hedin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Si me olvidas... ( Plaza de Opera - Madrid ) by MARIA DOLORES LOPEZ AGUADO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Waiting by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio De Janeiro . Artexpreso . Jan 2018 108 by artexpreso rodriguezudias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan Bridge, New York City by Bob Geilings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
à l'ombre du Vert-Galant by Alain ROBIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Maison Assouline by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSC_4137.jpg by Daniel Comtois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ta' Pinu, Malta*
Ta' Pinu by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
"The Big Love" by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Frame... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSCF2413.jpg by Ross Gray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


CODE: Noir by Maxwell Ray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


un p'tit air d'autrefois !!! by Pascal DESNAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Tuck-tuck Lisboa by Pascal DESNAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Philippines*


Hauling in the nets by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


San Millán en Segovia, España by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malaga - Spain*


Camino de altura by JulioSabinaGolf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pilat Dunes - France*


walkin on the dune. by vicouvicou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20161007-_DSC4248.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


questo scatto per voui by Angelo Merluccio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jaworzno - Poland*


Jaworzno by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chamrousse - France*


Libérer by FREDERIC LEGRAS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cambodia*


In the Temple. Cambodia by Richard Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2017-03-31_09-11-22 by RENATO TOMBINI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona Spain*


Barcelona beach by run NY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alquezar - Spain*


Bienvenidos al futuro by Nicolás B. L., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice in B&W by Marie Lalanne Manzor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgos - Spain*


angry Cadillac by jean marc losey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sicily - Italy*


"SICILIAN MEDIEVAL FACADE" © by Silva Wischeropp aka Silva Capitana by Silva Capitana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Untitled by Asis Glez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Central Havana by Jonathan Potts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iba - Philippines*


regie_fernando-3842.jpg by Regie Fernando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


BUGA 2009 Schwerin - R.I.P. cutout by Uwe Dörnbrack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Untitled by Biiing, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Sacré-Cœur Basilica by Chuck Tosoian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Regensburg Cathedral, Germany*


Regensburg Cathedral by mexican_tom, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whitechapel, London, England*


HMS Belfast London by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, Alsace, France*


法国科尔马 Colmar 圣马丁教堂 (La Collegiate Saint-Martin) by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Terenez, Brittany, France*

Bridge in B&W by Frank van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague -- Czech Republic*


*Ordinary day in Prague 2* by erhansasmaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Marco, Venice, Veneto, Italy*


Venice by MacPepper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*


Canal Scenes by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint Malo, France*


Saint Malo 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Nordnes, Bergen, Hordaland*


Altstadt Bergen, Norwegen / Old town Bergen, Norway by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Singapore street by Sylvain Dutang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160702_0448 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City, Mexico. 2017 by Paul Millan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Gerard Ross, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
MATERIAL PARA LA GUERRA by eduardo gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bogota by Lycher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
_2200612-OV3 by Mark Rouleau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Building by Rodrigo Malutta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
DSC_8130 by Marcus Beasley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
view from Montmartre by Albyn Davis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
103 by talha ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - Venise by Gérald Battistini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
HJB_0689 by Hannah Jane, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
luxury and wealth by Alexandre Dulaunoy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Night. Dubai. by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Church at night, Castle District of Budapest, Hungary by Berci Muszka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torla - Spain*


Postales del futuro by Nicolás B. L., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reims - France*


L'aventurier des arches perdues by Alexandre DAGAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Cathedral of Saint Mary of the Flower. by Glynn Wormley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Beware to alien ! by myworldeyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


Dévotion à la Basilique Notre Dame de la Garde... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piougrecant - France*


Pierres Bretonnes by Patrick BAUDUIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Postojna - Slovenia*


Into the rocks by Alexandre DAGAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Untitled by Nico van Malssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Treguier - France*


Pierres Bretonnes by Patrick BAUDUIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Under the ferris wheels ... by Michel Di Meglio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lot valley - France*


Petit matin en vallée du Lot by Philippe Perellos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


B&W of Southbound Sound Transit Train Leaving SoDo by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pangiao - Philippines*


Face off with an agressive Clown by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160702_0615 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
20180217 _ JLGR _ 619 by JLuis Garcia R:., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Leigh Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Vía Madrid by David Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
20170827 134411 0081 Australia-Edit.jpg by Nick Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Roof detail (2) by Gioconda Beekman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lagoa. Rio de Janeiro, 2017 / Lagoon. Rio de Janeiro, 2017 by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Do you see palm trees by Andrew Mohrer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Deso by Startape PhotoGraff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
City Graphic by Andrew Bloomfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Davanti ai Giardini ex Reali by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Betten und Verteidigungs Burgen by Rainer Süss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Shadows by Gert Vanhaecht, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubaï by night by Camille Besse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge in Budapest by Renaud Dejarnac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec aquarium*


Aquarium de Québec by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

DSC05134 by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


Hotel Room - Black & White by Corey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Au-dessus de nos têtes by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monte Bre - Switzerland*


Witches Brew by W.Utsch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

the artist serie #1 by Juergen Poesse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Galicia - Spain*


DSC_9572 by alpiste28, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Ercole e Lica, Antonio CANOVA (1795-1815) by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Township, PA - US*


Encampment by Arvid Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


DLR Canary Wharf Station by Dave TAZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great falls - US*


Flowing In Layers. by Leo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


sculpted by Andy Kennelly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Postojna - Slovenia*


Slovénie : Postojna by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


figures del desdoblament by natx713, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Montréal by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

Keep Walking.... by Charlotte Gilliatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Comillas - Spain*


A las mujeres del mar en Comillas, Cantabria, España by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chambord - France*


- chambord - by FRJ photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isle of Skye - UK*


Windy Bay by fs999, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wintry street by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Korea*


Jeonju Hanok Village by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Again Colosseum by Pavel Vavilin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bondi beach - UK*


Mirador by Rachel Couper & Ivana Kuzmanovsk at Bondi Beach by Sacha Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Lux Helsinki by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Fort by Stanislav Tsvirko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Ottawa, Ontario, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Playa de #bakio en #otoño #depaseos #estaes_playas by ines, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Untitled by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chamrousse - France*


envers et contre tous by FREDERIC LEGRAS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*



- françois ii - by FRJ photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Charles Bridge by Night by Denise Compton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Victorian Weir by john&mairi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sicily - Italy*


Baignade Interdite I by sviet73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Ghosties Cave B&W by Steve Passlow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lujan - Argentina*


LUJAN by Julio cesar Alarcon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gullfoss - Iceland*


Leaving by Philip, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago Water Tower - FX Studio Tonality Edit by Neil Heeney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orta Sam Giulio - Italy*


Orta San Giulio B&W by Giancarlo Molteni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Balloon Flower by David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


water lily by Gert Vervoort, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Sugar Loaf and Rio - Niteroi bridge, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil by Rubem Porto Jr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


I Think I'm Going To Boston by AgAu Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Rudern by eneko123, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


No me agobia Segovia. by Chamán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Shanghai Street by rainy day, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huaraz - Peru*


Shopping - Comprando by Àlex Moreno Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

the face louvre abu dhabi by thomas schäfer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Raices by Paco Bielva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

French kiss - Paris by Aurélien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ranrapalca peak - Peru*


Ranrapalca (6.162m) by Àlex Moreno Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lofoten - Norway*


Lofoten im Nebel by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


IMG_3847 by Desmo.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


marzo pazzerello by giovannipisotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec*


night out in February by Pierre Séguin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset - UK*


Slippery Road. by Dane Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Monochrome reflection by Mark Molloy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nashville - US
*

Packed House for G'nR in Nashville, Tennessee B&W by J.L. Ramsaur Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Dream 235 by temo kvirkvelia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Central London Cutout by gloyacono, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


the bridge by gary compton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


aua airberlin by bilderkombinat berlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


TAXI!!! by Amir Gh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Timisoara - Romania*


A place in time... by Rachel Titiriga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
New North Road by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
gondola sulle onde by Vito Paladini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Net managers' forum by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Place Saint-Géry, Brussels, Belgium by Jeff Rosenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Color explosion by Victor Prey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Standing guard, Fisherman's Bastion, Budapest by Writeinlight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Maqta bridge (Abu Dhabi), U.A.E.*
Maqta Bridge II by Akhter Hasan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Untitled by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Loreak. Flores. Flowers. by Sergio Mora-Gil Crespo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria
*

snow reserve by gregor H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Le phare et l'abbaye by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso - Chile*


Usa La Bici / Uses The Bike by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


The Pass of the Cattle by Martin Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York - Empire State Building by Laurenc Riese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Peru
*

Uywankuna michishan by Richard Hasler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


- dortoir - by FRJ photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Vu by Michel Francon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Oviedo - Spain*


Oviedo-2011-0094 by Javier Nade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taboada - Spain
*

683-Monasterio deSanta Maria de Montefero by Jose Luis Clemente, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Murcia - Spain*


Murcia5 by Christian Solís, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


a life less ordinary by kelvin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Lange Nacht der Kirchen (Votivkirche) by Alexander Pangl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


web1450175 by Lionel CHARMOILLE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ischia porto - Italy*


Storm breath by Sante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Saler - Spain*


ENCALLAMENT / ENCALLAMIENTO by BESSCOS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice Hailstorm by U1D2X, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nebida - Italy*


Marosi by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Potpatrick - UK*


Portpatrick Lighthouse by Charlie Little, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Holy Diver - Dio by Myniu Pastuch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Premier Arrondissement by thierry masson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Petite balade tranquille by Merlin Emrys, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Sussex - UK*


Belle Tout Lighthouse by Lloyd Austin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Jolly Boat by Sergei Krupnov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Haven - US
*

Up by Nora Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ogimachi - Japan
*

白川乡荻町集落村 白川乡荻町集落村 Shirogawago Ogimachi Village by Eagle's eyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Austin - US*


Bugeye by Whatknot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurora - Italy*


neve 26 febbraio 2018 by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Hamburg Hafen by dxuli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Vespa by David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Herrsching am Ammersee by xavier Legall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ogimashi - Japan*


白川乡荻町集落村 白川乡荻町集落村 Shirogawago Ogimachi Village by Eagle's eyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore
*


...conclusion... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koblenz - Germany*


yellow by Christian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The Look by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Musée Rodin Paris by xavier Legall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2018-03-03_07-51-14 by simonhunter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi*


moschea Delhi x by Antonio Amendola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Playing of light and shadow! by Ashik Mahmud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


city by the river.. by Ash Ting, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Se avecina tormenta by Isa Valle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Mathieu - France*


Saints faisceaux by Gawen VIALET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Colosseo by David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Under pressure by David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


Tv.008 by Film&PhotoArchivist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Geria - Spain
*

La Geria by Jon Roman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec*


night out in February by Pierre Séguin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Crown Fountain, Chicago by Jean-Marc Vogel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


Attersee by Neme Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest
*

La vía by Miguel Angel Bedate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


close to you by la3endiscordia., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Untitled by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Vista de Paris by luiz tatim, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MADRID, SPAIN*

Gran via St. by greenboots greenboots, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Crue 2018 by lh photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
In the business district of La Défense (Paris - 2006) by flemi, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*MADRID, SPAIN*

atardecer castellana by yderepentenada, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Participe Pensée by stanzy stanzy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*


vineyards / Les canaries by Thierry Rousseau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Sammamish River Valley,- US*_


Pastoral by Jeanmarie Shelton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palermo - Italy*


Untitled by Johan Talens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Acrobaties by Michel Francon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Some Modern Man Ray by Alex Hawley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Coup de Foudre - Explored! by Dee McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DP1M9598 The Path along the Supply Channel in Ceret by Jean-Pierre Le Marechal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Boat Drinks - Jimmy Buffett by Myniu Pastuch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Busy Port - Martin Denny by Myniu Pastuch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Cimetière du Père Lachaise by Pascal DESNAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Silence is a true friend who never betrays by Stefanog.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreul Sur Mer - France*


Une jolie cylindrée!!! by Pascal DESNAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Destination Unknown by Vesa Pihanurmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco bay - US
*

The Gate by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DP1M4122 The Girl and the Cloister by Jean-Pierre Le Marechal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Piazza S.Stefano by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Curves by Ron Rothbart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocamadour - France*


A Rocamadour View by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London (XL) by Jose Juan Luque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


#Pluja #abril by Assun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


The Great Eye by b#Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Lost Rider by Mar and mar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Above the escalator by Maxime Breitung, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec*


Spectacle Crépuscule de Flip Fabrique, à l'Agora (Québec) by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Looking Up by Oliver Vogler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ontario - Canada*


Poor Guy by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


I'm coming down fast but I'm miles above you by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Higher above by Thomas Bechtle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Lichter einer Stadt by Thomas Bechtle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London (XXIX) by Jose Juan Luque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nancy - France*


Place Stan by Christian Robakowsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Miwok, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


400 by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Monsal Trail Tunnels by Denise Compton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Winter in Berlin by Thomas Bechtle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


B&W of Downtown Portlandia by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


electricity 03 by teun van dijk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


cabinett of the absurd by mini malist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocamadour - France*


Rocamadour Tourism by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Dalla loggia della Basilica di Santa Maria Maggiore by Massimo Murazzano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Beetle in the snow by D.K. Baric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto di Santa Lucia, Naples, Campania, Italy*


Piazza del Plebiscito by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abu Dhabi*


Mosquée Cheikh Zayed - Abu Dhabi. [Explore] by J-Marie BOYER, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arizona*


Superstitions by Ross Dinsdale, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Netherlands*


P9174843 by Martijn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chamartin, Madrid, Spain*

A sus pies: Modern Architecture and a Warning of Past Horrors by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany, Bavaria*


Deutschland (Germany), Bayern (Bavaria), Gmund am Tegernsee, BR 70 083 by Stefan Wagemann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mijas, Andalusia, Spain*


Indecisos por Mijas by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Splendore romano by Antonio L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


Split, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Suffolk, England, United Kingdom*


Under Repair by Tony Nicholls, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dolomites, South Tyrol, Italy*


. by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sleepy Hollow, New York, United States *


Kykuit: The Rockefeller Estate by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Simeon, California, United States*


Hearst Castle by Chuck Tosoian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ortsteil Mitte, Berlin, Germany*


Bundesrat Berlin by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, Alsace, France*


法国科尔马 Colmar 圣马丁教堂 (La Collegiate Saint-Martin) by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Regensburg, Germany*


*R e g e n s b u r g* by erhansasmaz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cardiff, Wales*


Lord Ninian Crichton Stuart waiting for his turn on the big wheel. by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Torre Della Scafa, Cagliari, Sardinia*


Cagliari by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Guimarães, Portugal









www.flickr.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
99_0038 by neunzigneun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
10 27 17 Miami Beach (61 of 124) copy by Michael Harbour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
6D-20170917-IMG_4054-Edit-Monterrey-18.jpg by alejandro alatorre warren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
ANGEL DE LA INDEPENDENCIA, CDMX by sahid rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150904_1532D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Old Montreal / Vieux Montreal by Diane Gelinas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Djurgårdsbron Strandvägen Sthlm by Joban North, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Hallgrimskirkja by Rastislav Zdravkovic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Downtown Toronto from CN Tower by Terry Lin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Art, Doha by J.A.W.A.D. A.H.M.E.D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Night BW-1 by Glenn Le Bras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia Museum of Art in b&w by Brentg33, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Museu de Cera / Barcelona by Frank Mores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
CMAN0469bn by Claudio Manenti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Passerelle Debilly, Paris, France by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Tower Bridge monochrome by John King, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
8DN_7931 by Ilya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Leucht Turm by Rainer Süss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels HSS by ＹᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Buda bye-bye by Marine Serres, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Never Forget by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto di Santa Lucia, Naples, Campania, Italy*


Piazza del Plebiscito by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arizona*


WZ9M9051-Edit.jpg by Ross Dinsdale, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Viso, Madrid, Spain*


A sus pies: Insurers, Debt Collectors and Picasso by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osaka, Japan*


The fountain is playing! by 明遊快, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Frankfurt bei Nacht (Frankfurt at night) by Stefan Wagemann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mijas, Andalusia, Spain*


PASEO EN BURRO by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vila Nova de Gaia, Porto, Portugal *


(1/12: Ansel Adams) Cityscape by Antonio L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ashton, England, United Kingdom *


Ashton Windmill by Paul Calcutt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moabit, Berlin, Germany*


regieren am fluss by rey perezoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia *


Split, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bondi beach (Sydney), Australia*
afternoon on Bondi Beach by marin tomic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Untitled by Alex Cruceru, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Szeged, Hungary*
Untitled by Rhia.photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Street playground in Rotterdam by STEHOUWER AND RECIO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Skyline by Capt. Coffee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
The Yarra from Princes Bridge by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Seymour & Pender by Bruce Dean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Just passing by... by Eric Flexyourhead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adelaide, Australia*
Port Adelaide, black and white edit by Bicycle SA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Snaefellsness, Iceland*
Journey to the Center of the Earth by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, France*
Headstand by Thibaut Démare, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
La Explanada by Tinomen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antalya, Turkey*
Antalya by Holger Grosz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Griffintown Twins - Murray Street by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Blue in a Storm by Kurt Bauschardt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jaromer, Czech Republic*
Art installation at Brutal Assault Festival 2017 by edmond gusar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Urban Architecture, Zagreb by edmond gusar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Leica M6 Elmarit asph 28mm f:2.8 kodak [email protected] 1+50 fomapan r09 İstanbul by yabankazi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Bellecour... by Matthias Bosc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Monastiraki by Nick _, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw, Poland by Katarzyna Najderek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dnipropetrovsk, Ukraine*
Fisher by Vlad Marukhin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
At rest by Idreamofpies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Utrecht, Holland*
Johanna complex 3 (De badkamer) by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Union by Nash Vijayan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
L9981484 by Tin Phan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
O catador e seus companheiros by Ars Clicandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes-4 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Casas encaladas by Montse Estaca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
الأم و الولد / Mother and Child by decineper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sheffield, U.K.*
star-at-colley-park-black-and-white by Ayshea Siddall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Waiting by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Skyline of Boston by BW Fine Art, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Untitled by Simon Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Parallel Worlds by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The Louvre by Ashlyn Gehrett, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Metal Growth by Edoardo Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Braga, Portugal 










http://gottakeepmovin.com/day-trips-porto-visit-braga-old-meets-new-city/


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


Los pilares by fffrancis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Callejón habanero... by TENGO7GATOS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salou - Spain*


The watchman by Daniel Nebreda Lucea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Trentino - Italy*


door by Michele Tesolin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Raticosa - Italy*


Ferrari 212 Export 1951 (Raticosa) by Carlo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cantabria - Spain*


2017_07_28-2 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bavaria - Germany*


Winter in Bavaria by andrea Erl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
I am Groot by SiM0N, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
XXANAXX 191.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC6757 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cruce by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Leigh Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Eliazar Torre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Monochrome by Yemen Ozan Gündoğan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Denmark - Copenhagen - Harbour - The Little Mermaid by Marcial Bernabeu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
HighLine by guidingriver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Streets of Paris by Linus Leijon photograpy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
DSC_1325-3 by Déborah Bocchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSCF6376 by Neil Johansson LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta - Valletta @ Night by bh-fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
IMG_8173 by Aniel Bhaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Fountain shot by Irina Yaneya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Loutra (****** island), Greece*
True colors by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_9870 by Aniel Bhaga, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands *


When the wind blows by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segovia, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Acueducto de Segovia by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palermo, Sicily, Italy*


20171228_210-BN Palermo, Cattedrale by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sintra Municipality, Lisbon, Portugal *


BW Day 2 by kanaristm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Katarina church in Stockholm, Sweden 31/1 2007. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colonnella, Abruzzi, Italy*


Ein Dorf in den Abruzzen by Peter Sieling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osaka, Japan*


源ヶ橋商店會 by tomorca, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tromso, Troms Fylke, Norway *


Blick auf die Tromsø Kathedrale, Norwegen by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le Mans, France*


Le Mans Cathedral 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burnaby, British Columbia*


First light at Barnet Marine Park, Burnaby, British Columbia by m1i1k1e1, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nuremberg, Germany*


Nuremberg by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sorrento, Italy*


A Street Cafe in Sorrento by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Les Halles, Paris, Ile-de-France*


L’église_Saint-Eustache 圣厄斯塔什教堂 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ortsteil Mitte, Berlin, Germany*


Bundesrat Berlin by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coconino, Arizona, United States *


The Grand View by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*


Entre ombre et lumière... by tof-lo62, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


two can play that game by Eskay Pics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*


Which way ? - Rovinj, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Faaborg-Midtfyn, Syddanmark, Denmark*


for meget grøn * egeskov slotspark by rey perezoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Orense, Galicia, Spain*


week 47/52: Praza do ferro by Antonio L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Merida - Spain*


Escaparate Romano by David Serrano Polo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dog Walking by Audrius Zukas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Must we go on? by Matthew Waites, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Domingo - Venezuela*


Aracay bridge by Rafael Méndez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


El demagogo es aquel que predica doctrinas que sabe que son mentira a gente que sabe que es idiota by Rafa Llano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berne - Switzerland*


Orange like a ... Boat !!! by Lionel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medellin - Colombia*


Centro Comercial Palacio Nacional (The City Palace - 1928) - Medellin, Colombia by Clovis Camozzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IJssel, Hanzestad Kampen by ahwou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas
*

Untitled by César.Gutiérrez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Avignon - France
*

Palais des papes by Gu.Dol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curitiba - Brazil*


Niemeyer´s path by Alejandro Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mulhouse - France*


Le Temple ...d'acier by philippe haumesser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas*


Sunset in Central Park I ... by José Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plitvice Lakes National Park - Croatia*


Plitvice Lakes National Park 017 by Nenad Suznjevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curitiba - Brazil
*

MON by Alejandro Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Bilbo by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


E.U.R || Rome, Italy by thatvaleria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome by Alex Mavros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


BIG CITY,BRIGHT LIGHTS by JOHN BANOT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barquisimeto - Venezuela
*

Capilla San Miguel by Lex Arias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


De Dam by ahwou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Corre, corre by Isa Valle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Antigua estacion de tren de Plaza de Armas (Sevilla). Old train station of Plaza de Armas (Seville) by Francisco Valverde Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Urk - Netherlands*


windmolenpark bij Urk. Windmills, dark evening, wind and rain. by ahwou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Sebastian - Spain*


... 2018 ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Batu cave - Malaysia*


Batu Caves by Sam MSX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas *


Buscando a la Bruja de Blair. EXPLORE #417 11/07/2008 by Gizecita!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xerez - Spain*


2017_06_18-3 by Javier Rodríguez Genet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi - India*


Ganga river by Maurizio Cardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lansing - US
*

At 30mph: Gear Head by Dimi Sahn, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florence Duomo City*

Florence Duomo City (in black and white) by Mathew Roberts, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Germany in black and white*

Germany in black and white by Janine Aramillo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Perth City Skyline*

Perth City Skyline - black and white version by Rouben Dickranian, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reykjavik *


HBO by Peter Rea, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Moscow State University Black And White*

Moscow State University Black And White by Syuqor7, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Singapore skyline*

Singapore skyline in black and white by Dickson Phua, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neuschwanstein castle - Germany*



Neuschwanstein castle,schwangau Germany 2018 #neuschwansteinschloss #blackandwhite #beautifullandscape #streetphotography #canon #shooting #germany #schwangau by Filippo Sartore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Appenzell - Switzerland*


Appenzell by kurt essler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warth - Austria*


Longing for the next winter by Markus Breiter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


racing tram , de Dam by ahwou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso - Chile*


Valparaiso by Photoprincess2006, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by peter.nicolai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bouzies - France*


Type H Citroen à Bouzies dans la vallée du Lot by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Main Place by Jo Reym, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Monument of Vittorio Emanuele II by Deon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sintra - Portugal*


Quinta da Regaleira by Vera Villadóniga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas*


Caracas in black & white by Guillermo Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Paraglider above the Hohe Salve by Olivier Van Nieuwenhuizen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


it's time to go. by simonetta viterbi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


Avenida Reforma Mexico Df 2018, by Orlando Lòpez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


25 de Mayo by Martin Viola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Alternate Roanoke Star by Kevin McDonnell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


trees fog and winter by Franz Thiesen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Margitsziget, Budapest MMXVIII by Mihaly Ivany, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria - Canada*


Winter in the Japanese Garden-Royal Roads University by David Byng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gothenburg -Sweden*


Poseidon by Night. by Albin Bolt-Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


City of Bikes by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Naples, Campania, Italy *


Università degli Studi di Napoli Federico II by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*


10th and 23rd by nikko shashinka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chamartin, Madrid, Spain*


A sus pies: A Facist Memorial At Europe's Gate by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


IJburg Amsterdam by Willem_de_Bode...off, sometimes on !!, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany, Bavaria*


Deutschland (Germany), Bayern (Bavaria), Tegernsee, BR 70 083 by Stefan Wagemann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mijas, Andalusia, Spain*


PASEO EN BURRO by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segovia, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Vera Cruz by Antonio L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Bonnet-du-Gard, Languedoc-Roussillon, France*


admiration silencieuse pour les romains by rey perezoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*


St Euphemia church, Rovinj, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Right in the eyes by Eskay Pics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*


Rencontre by tof-lo62, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Germain-Des-Pres, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Saint Germain des Prés by Ploc666, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stillwater, New York, United States *


The Mighty Hudson by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt-Nord, Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Kölner Dom by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Provence-Opera, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Opera de Paris 巴黎歌剧院 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Florence, Italy*


A view over Florence, Italy by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castle Howard, England, United Kingdom*


Castle Howard and Grounds by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sarlat-la-Canéda, France*


Sarlat-la-Canéda 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Zagreb, Croatia*

8/3/2018 by D.K. Baric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fjordland - Norway*


Fjordland by Peter Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Untitled by Alexander Fenzl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

La tentation... by mamasuco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in La Rioja - Spain*


El coro by Iñaki Couceiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Vidriera en San Telmo by Alejandro Bs As, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pont du Gard - France*


DP1M0837 Pont du Gard At Morning, 50 ac by Jean-Pierre Le Marechal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


MV Doc Maynard in "Kodak Panatomic-X" by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Bangkok lights - I by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trento - Italy*


Buonconsiglio by Herminio Alcaraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*
luzern - Switzerland*


Jesuitenkirche Franz Xaver, Luzern by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Provence - France*


Retour du Cap Pinède by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Bathing woman in Vietnam © by Silva Wischeropp aka Silva Capitana by Silva Capitana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


Santiago de Chile. Calle Bandera by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calderas - Venezuela*


Calderas by Kevin Vásquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Adaridad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto - Portugal*


Porto by Egle Xiapin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Tube by Michael Keen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rimini - Italy*



Ancora Passiamo sul Ponte di Tiberio by stefano zamagni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Aldea B/N by Macario Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_pause by uli b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso - Chile*


Desde el pasado. / From the past. by Fernando Martinez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago - US*


Hanging with the big heads by Tony Lau Photographic Art, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


blackandwhite-281-7 by way12go, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


CDG Airport by Matt Kawashima, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yarmouth - UK*


Hippodrome Circus, Gt Yarmouth by Ben Chapman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Millau viaduct - France*


Viaduc de Millau by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kermeur - France*


Réserve naturelle du Cap Sizun VI by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


big fire by cippacate, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palacio, Madrid, Madrid*


Catedral de la Almudena by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Laying Low by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*


Stallhof Dresden by Matthias Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ellesmere Port, Cheshire, England*


301/366 Whitby Lighthouse, Ellesmere Port by Neil Cresswell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt/Main, Germany*


Frankfurt/Main by Stefan Wagemann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Malaga, Andalusia, Spain*

Calle Larios by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rekalde, Basque Country, Spain*


Arteaga by Antonio L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


Split, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Paris - Eine Metro-Station - France by Alexandre Pache, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Light comes from the inside by Eskay Pics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Downtown Manhattan, New York*


Brooklyn Bridge - NYC by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stadtteil Stadtmitte, Duesseldorf, North Rhine-Westphalia*


Düsseldorf Kö-Bogen by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Paul, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Saint Paul-de-Vence by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nottingham, England*


Trent Embankment Memorial Gardens by Andy Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rennes, Brittany, France*


Le grand sommeil by Eric Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gilling West, England, United Kingdom*


Gilling West by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dublin - Ireland*


Sandymount strand sunset, with the mighty Aviva stadium in the background. Dublin - Ireland 🍀 by Noel Milner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gorinchem, Netherlands*


Gorinchem 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bolzano, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy*


St. Magdalena vor den Geislerspitzen by Peter Sieling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Stockholm, Sweden*


House at Järntorget in Stockholm, Sweden 19/1 2016. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands, Singapore by Luis M Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Chong Nonsi by D. R. Hill, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
skyline from university 2 by Jasper M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chillon, France*
Château de Chillon by Sunwind, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Taiwan*
隙頂天空 阿里山｜Olympus E-PL7 by 里卡豆 Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Veracruz, Mexico*
Puerto de Veracruz (2) by Ismael Gómez González, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Montée de la Grande-Côte à Lyon . by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
S013 by ilo jovancevski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Mexico City by Ana Mercedes Correa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
5H9A3098 kon v3000 by Michael Porter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Calle Mesón de Paredes, Madrid by Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney_17-18 by Francesco Scambia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
XT2J6693 by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Lagoa. Rio de Janeiro, 2017 / Lagoon. Rio de Janeiro, 2017 by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
The spot for the shot by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The mismatched towers of Saint Sulpice appear above redundant chimney pots. by alan Cowperthwaite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
A peek from the Tower Bridge by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Traffic by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Were knights once walked/Mdina by Niclas Matt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Not so lost ! (B&W) No tan perdidas ! by Aletheia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Views from Burj Khalifa, Dubai by Anna Port, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
city by TivBal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


le rêve de Paris by Christian Maurin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


ELP_0494_BW by Sasin Tipchai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Circo by D. García B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


train from mystery by Darek Drapala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Davik town - Iceland
*

Sunshine in black and white by Jón Ingi Cæsarsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


suggestioni by Daniele Romagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Rathaus city all of Vienna by Adrien Lammoglia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lecheria - Venezuela*


Vacaciones by Alex Lanz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton - UK*


Brighton Beach - Low Tide and Sea Fog by Alan MacKenzie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Street story by Gabi Ben avraham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jajo - Venezuela*


DSC05735 by nenamontilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Silvia sulla corda by Kiodo quello vero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alghero - Italy*


Alghero by luca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona harbor - Venezuela*


La Borracha desde El Morro by Alex Lanz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munnar - India*


B&W - Kalaripayattu keralan martial art - Punarjani Traditional Village, Munnar, Kerala. India [EXPLORE 16/08/2014] by Mauro & Sara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Devon - UK*


A Beast of Beauty 2 by Peter Morrison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cascada - Argentina*


Cascada, Partido de Coronel Suarez, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Buenos Aires Mi Provincia ( Ver por Albumes), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milano by Chardonnay72, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Setsubun(節分・鬼追会式) by ZAJI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


Myanmar Revisited: Where the streets have no name 16 by YONG WANG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


il duplice filar - verso Bolgheri by luciano girardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Aphid attack 2 - Attaque de pucerons 2 by Olivier Kassel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


The going away shot by Robert France, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maldives Islands*


Puddle pool after the rain by Ahmed Zahid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Night volleyball in Moscow University, Moscow by Oleg Bartunov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riopar viejo - Spain*


Village in silence / Pueblo en silencio by Juan Pablo Cerro Bermejo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zhenyuan - China*


Zhenyuan Ancient Town in black & white - Guizhou China by Mauro & Sara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw*


rock rules by Darek Drapala, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste - Italy*


Trieste from the roof terrace of Revoltella museum. Italy by Mauro & Sara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


SGIB by Michael B. Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolouse - France*


Ange de glace by Benoît Talayssat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sumidero Canyon - Mexico*


Cañon del sumidero, México by Vicenç Conç, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Conques - France*


Conques by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF30356 by ATANASIO DEL BARRIO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


@#$==%%^&&*( by EMMANUEL TUTS-SCHIEMSKY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Bilbo by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Combarro - Spain*


Hórreo 3 by Francisco Ferrándiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


t rex by Micheal Desimone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


The Reclining Buddha by 57Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia*


Valley Forge National Park Historical Library by David Christman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sausalito - US*


Storm Surf in black and white by Geoff Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Evalston - UK*


Stately sky by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ventura - US*


Simple as Black and White by Wendell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Flatiron Building black and white and colour by Richard Enticknap, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


Lake Eola Park in Black and White. (Dedicated to lillirod (Lillian)) by Samuel Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carlsbad - US*


Black and White Flower Fields by Paul Vincent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam in Black and White by Buster Brown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Colours vs Black and White by IsabellaFlore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Hague*


dutch parlement in HDR and black and white by johnouds, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France
*

Chapelle Notre-Dame de la Garde by Sébastien Croës, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


What You Lookin' At? by Tim Glasby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto*


Untitled by gray eyes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Paname airlines by Nadir Ethyle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*


bridges B&W by David Sharo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Arco della Pace by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lohmen, Germany*


Der kürzeste Abstand zwischen zwei Punkten ist doch eine Kurve ;-) by Matthias Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cogload, Durston, Somerset, England*


6024 @ Cogload 2008 by John Bagshaw, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Almenara, Madrid, Spain*


A sus pies: Mud Feet of the New Gods by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam, Magere Brug by Stefan Wagemann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cuenca, Castille la Mancha, Spain*


Cuenca y su Catedral.... by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


Street of Split, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Roker, England*


More from roker Pier by Chris Miller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Argentina, Buenos Aires*


Banco de la Nación Argentina, Buenos Aires. by Bruno Farage, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Lost in you by Eskay Pics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antwerpen, Belgium*


Antwerpen by Jochem van der Blom, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zurich, Switzerland*


Zurich by Marlies H., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tribeca, New York*


Three Bridges by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meer, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


Düsseldorf Medienhafen by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loire, France*


Amboise - Loire Valley by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Paolo, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Arch of Septimius Severus by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Girl in red by Raghav Chopra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Royal Palace in Budapest 003b by András Fülöp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Rochelle - France*


DSC_0300-Modifier by infirmier87, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Monarch Butterfly - B&W by Corey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled by damian chrobak's photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lapa, SP - Brazil*


Lapa, São Paulo - Brasil by Bruno Nogueirão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Untitled by beetlephoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Toward peaceful by Edas Wong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camargue - FRance*


. by Alison McCauley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Football for ever 1 by Md Rafiqul Islam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


IMG_3230 by Shlomy Evron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Savana by Manuel Sechi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ibiza - Spain*


Sal by Emanuele Baldanzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schio - Italy*


Corrugated by Nico Piotto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


II by Jianwei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Prendre un peu de hauteur by Alexandre DAGAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Stairway to heaven by Koen Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Pseudo Ship by Duane Moore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Ice Cream by Duane Moore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Cuba
*

Breakdown by lee woods, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cochabamba - Bolivia*


#Bolivia #Cochabamba #monochrome #blackandwhite #streetphotography by Raul Barrios, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


duomoMI by Marco Pacini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Autumn in istanbul by Burak Sezer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"Viva la vida"... by Pep Peñarroya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_7815 by Giuseppe Cocchieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa*


Checking the most famous angle ... by Pep Peñarroya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Countryside by Giuseppe Cocchieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Sao Martinho - POrtugal*_


IMG_3000_São Martinho`Beach by Ajax, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besalu - Spain*


El pont de Besalú by Pep Peñarroya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


power by Sylva K. Ficová, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


CIMG6805 - cormorans by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sobrado - Spain*


Monasterio de Santa María de Sobrado by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


BlackandWhite by Michael Schiller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sobrado - Spain*


Monasterio de Santa María de Sobrado by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sobrado - Spain*


Monasterio de Santa María de Sobrado by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Llandwyn Island - UK*


Holy Lookout by paul ashton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Snow Umbrella by Rene de Bruijn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


El Pilar in black by Pep Peñarroya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


B&W Pattern. by Peter L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in FRance*


Untitled by ricoun2012, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester*


Watching ! by Craig Sunter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detifoss - Iceland*


Dettifoss: The roar of one thousand and one lions... by Pep Peñarroya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


cold, rainy night by eses moto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz - France*


Un vrai balcon sur l'océan, très bel endroit... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le parapluie... by Louis-Pierre Henry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Into the Mist by Paul Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


unfenced existence by Tony Cole, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Propulsion by Betina La Plante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Utah - US
*

Road Sensation - 2 by Xiao Chuan Zhang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Francazal - France*


Bréguet Alize Marine by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Untitled by Lukas Vasilikos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurlandsfjord - Norway*


Aurlandsfjord in monochrome by Sandhitsu Das, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC-01 by Mi Zhou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


Fionn Mac Cumhaill and his Hounds by tony mulraney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Untitled by Kramer O'Neill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff - UK*


St Mary Street - Cardiff by JT Karanka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quiberon - France*


Brise du soir, espoir - Quiberon by Pégé86, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolouse*


Église Notre-Dame-des-Sablons d'Aigues-Mortes by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands *


Friese IJselmeerstrandjes: Makkum. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans*


The Crescent City by Danny Shrode, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Flagstaff (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Mother Rd by Tony Sellen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Outremont troupe by Oliver Fergusson-Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shenzhen, China*
L1000642 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Si los castillos hablaran - If the castles speak by Julián Pastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
LvdH (2115) by Lex van der Holland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
Guadalajara, Jalisco by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Into the shadows by Lukas North, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Seecel_1 by Ivan Vranić hvranic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul B/W by Claudio Niggenkemper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
The car by llewelynjarvis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location (****** island), Greece*
Yellow and blue..two different directions! by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Climbing by Chris Dawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Skinny Bridge by Alessio Maffeis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Mosteiro dos Jerónimos by Han van Hoof, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
6 more steps by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
dmk0616oc18 by -G*G*G-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Football... by Frank Knaack, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
< Calles de Montevideo: 5 > by Mica Llambi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bogotá desde DG SENA by Starfury K.O Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Northern Medina street photography (VI) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Carters Working Horse Monument Liverpool. by James Burke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
Mercato Rionale by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
View from DuSable Bridge - Chicago City - Illinois - USA by Robert Smrekar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
BIKER by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dome by Edoardo Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Sacré Cœur by fanny mejean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre Dame by Suleman Sidat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Wet Pictures at Trocadero by mi cha.., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calton, Edinburgh, Scotland*


The Order of The Thistle by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Panem et Circenses by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*


Ventana a Sevilla. by S. Robles, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colorado*


The Little Church by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Houses in Old Town in Stockholm, Sweden 11/12 2015. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sirmione, Lombardy, Italy*


Sirmione III by Peter Sieling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal *


Lisbon by night by Karsten Berlin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gorinchem, Netherlands*


Gorinchem 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt und Engere Innenstadt, Nuremberg, Bavaria, Germany*


Nuremberg by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, United Kingdom*


_DSF1632f by MARC MARCO RIPOLL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nottingham, England*


Nottingham at night (B&W) by Andy Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Paul, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Saint Paul-de-Vence by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent - Belgium*


Ghent - Belgium by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wayne, Utah, United States*


Capitol Dome by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland *


Leidsplien - Amsterdam by bvi4092, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koukouli, Epirus and Western Macedonia, Greece *


another view by Costas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier du Gros-Caillou, Paris, Ile-de-France *


The Eiffel Tower in Paris by Steve Bates, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hoxton, London, England*


Office Dog by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brittany, France*


Vieux gréments by guenael le port, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Milan, Italy*


Unbalanced by Eskay Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Untitled by 31lucass shots, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
02/25/2018 by Ram Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Not Abbey Road by Daniel Go, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Cerro - Monterrey by Arnulfo Loredo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160702_0590 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cruce by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Le Vieux-Port de Montréal 4/4 by Mire de rien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
The sky that we covered by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm night reflexions No2 by Richard Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
e poi vienimi a dire che questo amore non è grande come tutto il cielo sopra di noi. by Pe Tra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Under The Umbrella @ University Ave & Queen St. W by A Great Capture, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
34 : Late Lunch by omd_user, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Ipanema Beach by Luiz Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Mink on Chestnut by Tony Juliano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
77/2018 by Salvador Mira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Anima nel Vento by umfzkc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Trocadero by hasssan bensliman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Shard, London by Aaron Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Abitudini_Habits by Carlo Sabbatucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Pierrot lunaire by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Just after sunset by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Luggage by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
SimCity by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Olympos mountain, Greece*
Plateau of the Muses by Gary Pearce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Chantilly, France*
Château de Chantilly, 5 septembre 2017. by Grégory Lejeune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location at Big island, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Rainy day by jen.ivana, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
garbage glory by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
13/8/10 Monaco by Barnsleyrailboy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*


Piazza Cavour by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


stone & steel by David Sharo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Galatea*


Galatea @ Greenholme (Mono} by John Bagshaw, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leopoldau, Vienna, Austria*


access by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
(The Venetian Affair) by Robbie McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Abandon/Disappointment [Archives - 1993] by Bob August, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Life on the Urban Island by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb Cathedral, Croatia (Black and White) by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 477 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
looking west by Beau Finley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio-Antirio bridge, Greece*
exceeding limit.... by Gregory Tzourmanas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
02/02/2018 by Ram Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
i want to go home by Kuan Ieong C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong, China, 2012 by Olivier Schram, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Utrecht, Holland*
Magic by Szilard Koczka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Skyline South West - 15.3.18 by Ryan Trower, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Jeff Rosenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuching, Malaysia*
Kuching River by Grant Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Algiers, Algeria*
Algiers city in Black and White by Ibrahim Seddik Taleb, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
dmk0631my04 by -G*G*G-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
NEH_8870 by Nestor Neroman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, France*
Palais de Rohan by Blue Trail Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Symbols (Quito, Ecuador. Gustavo Thomas © 2017) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Soul by plot19, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Ile de la Cité, Paris, depuis la rivre droite de la Seine II by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Desert Road by dav8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cleveland - US*


Cleveland at Dusk BW by rabesphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Árbol abrigado by Miguel Angel Pascual, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ouro Preto - Brazil*


Ouro Preto, MG by Herbert Macário, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal
*

Pneus et paquebot by Michel Bernier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Phoenix from above - US*


A View Across the City Grid of Phoenix and the Phoenix Sky Harbor International Airport (Black & White) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


Santiago by Lugar Citadino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul
*

Istanbul by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Guatemala
*

Untitled by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sonata by David Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reims - France*


Gothic a by apploadr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Squared Eye by Luc Dobigeon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Vicente de la Barquera - Spain*


San Vicente de la Barquera by Enrique Abad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


The drama comes to an end. by Ata Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewherein Germany*


Teufelsholz by Andreas Liwinskas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Margate - UK*


Margate by Andre Van de Cappelle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadeloupe*


Porte 1 embarquement immédiat ! by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Vte_m_s, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain
*

Barcelona 5 by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Arco della Pace by Lionel Lacour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


smokey city B&W by David Sharo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Venus de Milo, Louvre. by Armando Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central Park, New York City*


In the Pinetum: Central Park by Eric Gross, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*


Semplicemente Torino by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Camins Al Grao, Valencia, Valencia, Spain*


Array of cones by Teelicht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia *


Cathedral of Saint Domnius, Split, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


No caption needed. by Eskay Pics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hoxton, London, England*


Canonbury House by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arta, Epirus and Western Macedonia, Greece *


Arta by Costas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grand, Utah, United States *


Park Avenue by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Water Tower, Chicago, Illinois*


Chicago Water Tower by Chuck Tosoian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ely, England, United Kingdom*


Ely Cathedral by David Bank, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyon, Rhone-Alpes, France*


索恩河畔 by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brantôme. France*


Abbaye de Brantome 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*York, England, United Kingdom*


York Minster by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sirmione, Lombardy, Italy*


Castello Scaligero by Peter Sieling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Katarinahissen at Slussen in Stockholm, Sweden. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pisa, Tuscany, Italy *


Pisa in Black and White by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


The Amsterdam Connection by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
_DSC2534 by Andrew Perreault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
XXANAXX 191.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160605_0406 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La sombra del Ángel de la Independencia by Humberto Alonzo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Rågsved - tillbaka till Rågsved by Ricardo Demanet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Amigos Inseparables by ۞ Joseph ۞, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
prague by Jakub B., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
GEDC0130 by MAHM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
The High Line - NYC by Nam Luong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Metro by Alexandre JUTEAU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London35mmBW180318-16 by Raph_PH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Man with Fox by Michael Erimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
City Blur by Leah Kling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai skyline from the 32th floor by Magda Balinko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Vajdahunyad Castle by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Split *


Untitled by Domagoj Uzun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Mexico - US*


Anselesque by James Neeley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


*** by Misha Sokolnikov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Al fresco, on the Sheepwalks... by Stephen Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Quando (mi) girano le turbine by Nick Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2015102601五分仔車鐵橋 by Shihrong Shiao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


acqua bassa a venezia-56 by Andrea Migliarini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


FARNER WERKE" C3605 HB-RDH 289, à AirExpo Toulouse en 2015 by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Webster - US*

The Business End, Saturn V by Dave Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Ready for work by Werner-Q, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Levels by Robert Greatrix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2015101302阿里山茶 by Shihrong Shiao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


bright light by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kugelsburg - Germany*


Kugelsburg by Marr1k, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Moscow - St Basel's Cathedral by Peter Franc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frederick - US*


Unstoppable by Paul Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Habermau - Spain*


walking the edge of reality by Wolfgang Schrittwieser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester - UK*


Rays of light by Jerry S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trengereid - Norway*


norwegian romance (explored) by Sönke Städtler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Croatia*


Croatia - Jasenovac BW by Peter Franc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Propriano - France*


Wet lighthouse B&W version by Stéphane Tramoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Corsica - France*


Unusual day. by Stéphane Tramoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chiusdino - Italy*


San Galgano Winter's Tale by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2015111301晨光序曲 by Shihrong Shiao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Stockholm / Sweden by Staffan Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz - France*


Biarritz avant l'orage !!! by bernard jourdain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Amazonas river - Brazil*_


Desmatamento Rio Amazonas by Eladio Pedrosa Jr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Farnborough - UK*


CCCP-82032 by Alan Bushell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Manta encounter Hin Muang by Christophe Wauters, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


IMG_1313 by Łukasz Łatwiński, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jericoacoara - Brazil*


Ferry - Brazil by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Still dark ... by lhmlhm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thira, Aegean, Greece*


Fira, Santorini. by Armando Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


down river by David Sharo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*


Apartment Building on Central Park West by Eric Gross, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amiens, Picardy, France*


Uno sguardo alla Cattedrale by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Enlightenment III – Sacré-Coeur Basilica, Paris by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Lisbon impressions by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brattora, Trondheim, Sor-Trondelag, Norway*


Queen Mary 2 (something red) by D. W., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trinidad, Malaga, Andalusia, Spain*


Calles Martinez, Larios y Sancha de Lara, Málaga (EXPLORE 2014/09/07) by José María Ruiz Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rovinj, Croatia*


Rovinj, Croatia by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Henbury, Bristol, England*


Blaise House Reflections by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*De Beauvoir Town, London, England *


Colville Estate Reconstruction by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iasmos, Macedonia and Thrace, Greece*


Iasmos by Costas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan at night in winter by Jeremy Gaunt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Parejas by María Martínez de Artola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Wellington Arch by Tawny042, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Guardia costiera_Coast guard by Carlo Sabbatucci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Le grand écart by Francoise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubaï by Philippe Brunel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
fireworks_Budapest by Vanda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20161114武嶺 by Shihrong Shiao, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


The National Art Center, Tokyo by Hideya HAMANO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fabas - France*


Quatuor d'ânes à Cérizols... ils adorent la photo by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


like stars in heaven by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolozsvar - Hungary*


Mathias Rex by Kárász-Kiss Péter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow*


Down the Rabbit Hole by FireDance ~ Liz - Mostly Off, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malaucene - FRance*


Perdu dans les Dentelles de Montmirail, août 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


from History into the Green by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ingerthorpe - UK*


Cellarium, Fountains Abbey, Ripon (Explored!) by Paul Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pecs - Hungary*


In The Midst Of Pécs by Steve Halliday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alkmaar - Ntherlands*


Loud and Proud by Allard Schager, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoboken - US*


Scenes at the Lakawana Terminal in Hoboken New Jersey -- As Sunset Fades to Dusk by Randall Parker Sr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia
*

Look at that baby! by Alexandra Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Itapiruba - Brazil*


Brasilien 2017-2018 Itpirubá Silvester by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Rodeo by Barry Collins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salzburg - Austria
*

Summer 2017 XXV by __Daniele__, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Relax ... by lhmlhm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Umbrella by lhmlhm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garmisch-Partenkirchen - Germany*


Yellow Cable Railway by Cornelli2010, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Licht des Mondes - Skulptur by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


I wish you a Happy New Year by Klaus Müller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium*


Nel by Viejito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia*


The Blob by Alexandra Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Back home by lhmlhm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France
*

17a by Hervé Legallais, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


On the river by kate&drew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


the way home by kendy fujita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Val D'Ajol - France*


Le Val d'Ajol - Vue depuis la Feuillée Nouvelle by Pascal Veber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg*


Winter mood by Alex Goss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Rio Amazonas by Eladio Pedrosa Jr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


Outstanding Art by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Shelter from the storm. by Smedley Smoots, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitby - UK*


Absorbing the Winter sun. by steve gombocz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niesen peak - Switzerland*


Niesen Peak by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Melbourne Street Art by The 3B's, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in AUstria*


Blick von Payerbach auf die Rax by Michael Dittrich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


I Hate Rain! by WLE 17, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maragogipe, Brazil*


Maragogipe, Brasil by Helio Tomita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Patterns by Poul Werner Dam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linlithgow Palace - UK*


Linlithgow Palace. by Ian Cook, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Lighting the way by WLE 17, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monserrat - Spain*


Civil War Memorial by Poul Werner Dam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Old Shoreditch by WLE 17, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viterbo - Italy*


inside the convent by bruno pagnanelli , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aveiro - Portugal*


Les belles barques d'Aveiro by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elba Island - Italy*


Sightings by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Silent Saints by Ruben Heijloo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka - Japan*


Faces by Hitoshi Matsumoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


San Francisco by YL Jin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


Famine by Karsten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

Fiumicino - Rome Airport by Pom Angers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


some time rain ruins the business by nayeem siddiquee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
The Mooring by Fabrizio Soletta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
valetta malte& (1 sur 1).jpg by Marie Bertocchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Chain Bridge in night by Pramod Bhandari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Montreal Night Skyline - Monchrome by Paul Eifert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Watching The Flock by Trevor Bowling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Follow the lead by skubmic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Shoot the Moonrise [explored] by Sam Post, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sausalito - US*


point bonita lighthouse by Robert Milton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crawford - US*


Before sunrise at Natural Dam by super*dave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


The Calling by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow*


The Central Hall by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Spain*


Untitled by guzmania*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Ghosts by Kevin Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Untitled by PietervH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


the wrath of god by Patrick Marioné, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castiglioncello del Trinoro - Italy*


Sarteano (Castiglioncello del Trinoro) SI - SAM_0822-1 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marbella - Spain*


La que se nos viene encima... by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


Seattle at night by Pierre Galin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osoyoos - Canada*


In search of healing waters by Peter Jamus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


".... how many times must the cannon balls fly ....." by PietervH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Azila - Morocco*


The Pull of Gravity [Explored] by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


2016-11-14_10-14-51 by paul ashton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Shield - UK*


Beauty and the Beast... by Michael Matthison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Spot lights in the dome! by Murphy Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town *


Bull Shark by paolo g monti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorbeia - Spain*


Paseo bajo la lluvia. Gorbeia by ines, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabiaglio - Italy*


Castel Cabiaglio by Andrea Migliarini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Silver Streak- Pioneer Zephyr by Alan Amati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sudur - Iceland*


Untitled by Hughes Léglise-Bataille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


With two legs. Con dos patas. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Real photographers never give up by Mark Craft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Alexander Fenzl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montespan - France*


Clair de lune sur les ruines du Château de Montespan... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snake River Valley - US*


The Tetons and the Snake River Valley, Ansel Adams (1942) by Photo Tractatus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


An Island. Boscastle. by Rich Clark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyme Regis - UK*


Together Forever. by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugo - Spain*


Lugo, Galicia, España by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arousa - Spain*


07746-01 de noviembre de 2016 by Rodolfo Ramallo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burbank - US*


Burbank from above by Chris Collins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London - waiting for the Groom by NADIA CIANELLI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


pop 2 by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


[ Sfide titaniche - Titanic challenges ] DSC_0916.2.jinkoll by jinkoll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


[ Da grande cavalcherò l'orizzonte - When I grow up I'll ride the horizon ] DSC_0178.4.jinkoll by jinkoll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burg Stargard - Germany*


Stargard Castle 05 by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xingu river - Brazil*


Rio Xingu by Eladio Pedrosa Jr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Boston - Beacon Hill 10 by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monovar - Spain*


Haciendo caminos y andares /Modovar by federico f mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Street Reflections by drombit007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stralsund - Germany*


Stralsund 12 by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Boston - Beacon Hill 05 by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Crete - Greece*


IMG_9286 by Frank Papadakis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Revenir et rester by may11071926, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany - Italy*


Tempo di settuagesima by Stefania Scroglieri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fortaleza Canyon - Brazil*


CANION FORTALEZA - CAMBARÁ DO SUL - BRASIL by Enio De Castro Machado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lancaster - UK*


medieval soldier by Millie Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krabi - Thailand*


two dimensions by Carmen Martinez Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - Spain*


Hierro contra el Yerro by Paco Fuentes Vicario, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cera, incienso y azufre. by Paco Fuentes Vicario, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vinohrady, Prague, Czech Republic*


Streets of Prague by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Foro Boarium by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*France*


Ambiance nocturne sur les Capucins... by Fabrice Le Borgne (ex.robben), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mississippi River, New Orleans*


N-O-38a by Alain Girard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Central Stockholm, Sweden by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Benaco, Lombardy, Italy*


Montecastello Tignale (BW) by Peter Sieling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brantôme. France*


Brantome 2017 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belfast, Northern Ireland*


Customs House Square by Damon Finlay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stavanger, Rogaland, Norway*


Stavanger by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Victoria Hall, Saltaire, West Yorkshire, England*


Victoria Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Paul, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Saint Paul-de-Vence by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Niagara Falls, New York, United States*


Niagara Falls Sunset by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rostov. Russia*


Bell tower. Rostov. Russia by Dmitry Dolotov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kolkata, India*


Today's Kolkata look almost 100 years back by Abhranil Neogi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shoreditch, London, England*


Napier Grove by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siem Reap, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia* 


Siem Reap, Cambodia by Jean-Marc Vogel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Helsinki Stockmann by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Buenos Aires, Argentina by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*MediaCityUK, England*


MediacityUK by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Calanda – Andorra, Spain*


Entre Calanda y Andorra by Pili Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Calabria - Italy*


[ Il gusto della conquista - The flavor of the conquest ] DSC_0623.3.jinkoll by jinkoll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Untitled by Barry Yanowitz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The crossing of ways by Herb Riddle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iowa - US*


Falling Down | 012/365 2013 by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nottingham - UK*


FOG EVERYWHERE by Rust Never Sleeps, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sligachan river - UK*


Sligachan Rush by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*BUdapest*


Memento Park, Budapest by Rodney Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Pennsylvania - US*


Longwood Spray by Arvid Bloom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Untitled by Alexander Fenzl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - Australia*


Sailing ships at Stockton Wharves, Newcastle, New South Wales by Australian National Maritime Museum on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ayazini - Turkey*


Phrygian/Byzantine Ruins (Byzantine church) by mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Louise - Canada*


Lake Louise Halo by Mattias Hammar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belogradchick rock - Bulgaria*


The mountain miracle by Slavina Bahchevanova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Wait by Mandar Pathak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avalon Beach - Australia*


The Podium by Tim Archer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The island by ilias varelas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Monochrome sunset by polarisandy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lee, FL - US*


Proteus Rising From the Sea by Sandra Canning, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hinnoya - NOrway*


The portal #2 by Ronny Årbekk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Londrina - Brazil*


The Euro Royal (Londrina / PR / Brasil) by ℳarcelo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lucca - Italy*


Lucca, novembre by Giuseppe Luigi Dipace, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Friuli Venezia - Italy*


Abbazia di Rosazzo by Pasqualino Brodella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Narayanganj, Bangladesh*


The stage remains the same by Mohammad Moniruzzaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The Brewster 21 (New York, USA. Gustavo Thomas © 2014) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gloucester - UK*


Richly roofed by archidave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


La Defense I by Enrique Mesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


miradas by Hector Conde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mandalay - Myanmar*


The Road from Mandalay by Mariasme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria - Spain*


San Vicente Mártir XV y XVI . Vitoria-Gasteiz, España by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Basel - Switzerland*


Apparition by Andreas Fusser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*George, WA - US*


String of Balloons by Erik Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yakima River Canyon - US*


Rolling Through by Erik Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hérisson - France*


Hérisson (Allier) 05 by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Enschede by night by Fred Veenkamp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


Untitled by kranz fafka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Saltando la cuerda by Pato sin charco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


CANON EOS 5 Canon 75-300 FOMA 200 MICRODOL X by Leinik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pentrez - France*


Pentrez by Objectif Foto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pauillac - France*


Airbus 04 - Bugelement Airbus A 380 in Pauillac, August 2014 by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester - UK*


Manchester Town Hall by Pritesh, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Elmwood Park, Columbia*

The Overhang by that_damn_duck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Signs Of Spring*

Signs Of Spring by that_damn_duck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sea*

Escape by sebistaen, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Chaux - Switzerland*


La Chaux upon Cossonay by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Abandoned Jaguar Dealership: Parts*

Abandoned Jaguar Dealership: Parts by that_damn_duck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*A tree*

A tree by mammamia_s, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

The London Eye by Annie Wilcox - www.anniewilcox.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Auster-Skaftafellssysla, Islandia*

Vestrahorn (infrared) by Péter Cseke, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Thousand by Gusti Yogiswara, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Side by side*

Side by side by Patryk Komenderski, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sandia Mountains, New Mexico, USA.*

Mule deer (Odocoileus hemionus). Sandia Mountains, New Mexico, USA. by Celestyn Brozek, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rock*

zakk bls 3693 nk face-3693 by PedroSolitario, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


South Westerlies by Paul Dunn, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The North east coast of England*

Lights - Camera - Action by Ian Brodie, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Rochelle - France*


La Rochelle by cyrcra, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Paris*

La Seine en crue by stephane_p, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Jack Russel*

The Jack Russel, - Embla ~~ by Anne Rydland, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Architecture*_

Vertigo by Nicolas Hell, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Two at sunset*

Two at sunset {Explore} by ZeGaby, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Humber Bay Bridge*

Suspension Bridge by Dan Fleury, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg*


Saint-Petersburg icebreaker by Suicidal Zombie, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Vivegnis, Lieja, Bélgica*

Chertal (1) by Michaël T., en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg*


Pilot is arriving by Suicidal Zombie, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Carrara, Toscana, Italy*

La tela del ragno by Edoardo Benelli, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bretagne*

Pont de l'Iroise by Cédric Mirail, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Petersburg*


S-189 submarine museum by Suicidal Zombie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bern - Switzerland*


Marktgasse in Bern by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thun - Switzerland*


City of Thun, Switzerland by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
Encounter by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
The Rocket by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan Cascade by recbyden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
IMG_1770PS by CHUAN MING LIANG, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina, Malta*
Were knights once walked/Mdina by Niclas Matt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Crossing by Jozsef Kovacs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Massif du Mont-Blanc, France*
Suspendus dans le vide . by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Charleston (South Carolina), U.S.A.*
170827 ChasSC 822.jpg by Robert Rohling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zadar, Croatia*
bike by tomi tomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergamo, Italy*
Morning @ Bergamo,Italy by Georgios Efstathiou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Casablanca, Morocco*
Casablanca BW by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Busan, South Korea*
may the bridges we burn by Anna Boczar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malacca city, Malaysia*
Cathedral of the Assumption, Georgetown, Penang, Malaysia by Jatin Shah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
The Look by Barry Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Flower power by Andrea Li Vigni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Untitled by alexandros tsiolis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limassol, Cyprus*
Araouzou Street, 30 Bus Station by Julien Molinaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
sisters by Luca Sironi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
65690036 by Neculai Lungu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Anderson Bridge by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
NEH_8966 by Nestor Neroman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
OSLO STREET PHOTOGRAPHY by Riccardo Maremmi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lodz, Poland*
Untitled by Aneta Kwiatkowska, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
DSC_0107 by Vijay Ingle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Algiers, Algeria*
Visite du Président Emmanuel MACRON à Alger by Graffyc Foto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Grieta by David Lozada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Two Policemen #2 by Chris Dawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
Colosseum by Alyssa Becker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Itinerant musicians (Músicos ambulantes) by Allain Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by dennis edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hague, Holland*
Modern Mondriaan by Marijke Steenvoorde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyline. Doha. by eSteSyd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Guanabara Bay by Marquicio Pagola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Philadelphia-1.jpg by Noël Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
IMG_7841 by Aniel Bhaga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Bird Man by Gemma Thomson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Petit-Pont Cardinal Lustiger, Paris, France by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Peeking by Brian Eden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
(Photograph) by Robbie McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta by Abdolwahed A. Alwaer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
The Lone Figures by A. David Holloway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai skyline from the 32th floor by Magda Balinko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Throughout by Máté Pósán, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vatican City*


Vatican II by Armando Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hudson Yards, Manhattan*


Hudson Yards Viewed from the North on Dyer Avenue by Eric Gross, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Paris Pont de l'Archevêché by Maxime FLORIAT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*


Il tuffo degli "Orsi Polari" by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Zagreb, Croatia by Ognjen Weinacht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alamo Plaza, San Antonio, Texas*


Lone Star dome by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


A Tale of the Past II - Singel Canal Amsterdam by Julia Anna Gospodarou, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, Illinois*


Timeless in Chicago by Paul B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Where there once was darkness by Project-128, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by james.booth71, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Grenelle by Cyril Mandard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Midday in Paris by !Jan!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Metro Grading by Kiliann BECQUET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


DLR Canary Wharf Station by Dave TAZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


Parked in our backyard. by Mike van Dalen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Off In The Distance by Bob Bowman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Off she goes by Ata Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



off course! by Matt760, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Puglia - Italy*


Off road... by modestino68, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Ain't no sunshine when she's gone by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Disembarking by Larry Couture, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Royal Gorge Bridge - US*


Off the Royal Gorge Bridge by Jeremiah D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in MIchigan - US*


IceMan by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Boeing 777 Head On by Moe Ali Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Puerto Rico*


Light Show by Carlo De Lorenzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Flag by Carlo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Java - Indonesia*


Image 25 by kevin fairley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Gastown Intersection by Vick Sahota, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


Off Ramp by Jonni Armani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Off into the sunset by Jonty Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


ahh, paris ;-) by clickykbd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*White Rock, BC - Canada*


long walk off a long dock by Sherry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam: Prinsengracht. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Fabas - France


Troupeau dans la quiétude d'une fin d'après-midi... by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bull Rider gets off the hard way by Don Christner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Elevador da Bica by Carsten Heyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sliezsky Dom - Slovakia*


Sliezsky Dom - III by Theunis Viljoen LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kinvara - Ireland*


The harbour at Kinvara by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cheyenne - US*


The Cowboy Gets Off by Don Christner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*somewhere in Newfoundland - Canada*


Untitled by PietervH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dinsney, CA - - US*


Monochrome Monday Carsland Infrared by Kent Freeman (Off Line), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


Ahwahnee Hotel Yosemite National Park HDR by Kent Freeman (Off Line), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


Dormition Abbey by the last don, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Feet by Carlo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fussen - Germany*


View from Neuschwanstein - reposted by That Photo Taker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eastbourne - UK*


Down on the Beach B&W (Explored) by Alan Batham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Colorado - US*


last light on Blanca Peak by Andrew Nicodemus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_6907 by @[email protected] oʇɹǝqןɐ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ho Chi Minh *


Saigon. Bananas. ON EXPLORE! Jan. 25, 2012 by Gilles Marcil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Graz - Austria*


Graz at night by Christian Hoflehner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Running Late by Frederic Rivollier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sorel - Canada*


Sur le traversier / On the ferry by Gilles Meunier photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tonlé Sap - Cambodia*


Boats on the Tonlé Sap by wianphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


The Age of Maturity by PietervH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reunion Island*


Rastamen on the beach by Francis Collin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Deck Chairs by Michael Randall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fajardo - Puerto Rico*


Tropical Shores 001 by Noah Weiner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Danza dei Conigli by Carlo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Hamburg by Laurenc Riese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Savoie - FRance*


Untitled by Miwok, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


On the Loch by Bren Ryan (RyanPhotography), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bern - Switzerland*


monochrome flames by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi*


Waiting by Lucy Higgins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kangaroo island - Australia*


On the road by Chiara Corrini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


All of Nature Flows Through Us by Marc Quinn by Sonja Marit Syversen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pink Fence by Erik Hanson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuiza - Spain*


Ubiña Mountains - Las Ubiñas by Àlex Moreno Fuster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


_DSC0020 PB by Arnaldo Lameira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal 
*

Mile End Winter by JS Guillemette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Transmediale 2018 in Berlin by elisachris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lagos - Portugal*


Prenez place! by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Slip away by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Banjul - Gambia*


Unloading of fishing boats in Tanji. by Nina Ali, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ohio river - US*


Wing walker in action over the Ohio River. by wrongsam812, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turton - UK*


View from Turton Tower by Chris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Casablanca*


Dans les rues de Casablanca by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy
*

Monument in Pisa (Italy) by unukorno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Portuguese Way of St. James | Porto, Luis I. bridge over the Douro river by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Clement - France*


DSC00137_adox by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The crossing by Swapnendu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


St Vitus Cathedral by Andrew Newman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Kenya*


The Maasai for You by Swapnendu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varberg - Sweden*


Shadows in the Night by Keith Fannon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burlington - US*


ready to make the climb by David Sebben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Montagne des singes (02) by Umberto Altini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo*


tbanen mellom Høyenhall og Mangleud by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Roofs. Venice. by M Thie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Altes Museum, Berlin by Jon Stocks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Jordan Armed Forces by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Georgia*


Bridge by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Lumiere London by martin_rees, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faisalabad - Pakistan*


history by Adnan Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trondheim - Norway*


Nidaros Cathedral by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Bilbo Zaharra, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country). 2017.01.30 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tazones - Spain*


LVT_8388 Puerto de Tazones by Luis Miguel Villalba de la Torre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

Mon Dieu-Nb.jpg by Olivier Penet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clinton - US
*

red....(HSS) by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palouse falls - US*


Palouse Falls by jsuhanick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Giardino di Boboli, Florence, Tuscany, Italy *


Scoprire Firenze: Il Ponte Vecchio by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Zagreb, Croatia by Ognjen Weinacht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Morristown, New Jersey, United States*


Speedwell swirls by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Bastide, Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*


Day off across the Bridge...Bordeaux... by Manu Dreuil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Castle*


The Castle by Laura Hacking, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castro, Galicia, Spain*


Camino a Santa Cristina by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gdańsk, Poland*


DSCF1325bw by Ilya, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wells, England*


Wells by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney, Australia*


Rooftops, Sydney, March 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Des Champs-Elysees, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Paris, France by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Calle de Lemus by Felipe Gabaldón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
New Orleans - Royal Street. Horse Hitching Post by Viewed Through My Eyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut Cityscape by HUSAM MNEIMNEH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museu de Arte Contemporânea - MAC by Julio Pinon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Yellow Cabs Rule ! by Brian Brady, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Black City Parade by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London street markets by Anura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Luca Scandroglio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Italy--8040 by gib.sasha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mellieha, Malta*
Mellieha Square, Malta by Joan Bonnici, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by Henk Van hellem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
cart wheel by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairo*


Ibn Al As Mosque 1 by Mahmoud El-Kholy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairo*


Meddle not in the affairs of dragons, for you are crunchy and good with ketchup by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Derbyshire - UK*


Liverpool Bridge. (Derbyshire) by steviej 007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong - Vietnam*


Jour de brouillard en Baie d'Halong, Vietnam by Bernard O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Humpback whale by PietervH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincolnshire - UK*


Burghley House, Lincolnshire by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


9837 Splash splash , as a Finale !--Phan Rang , Vietnam by C.K. NG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Esther - Canada*


An Esther redux by Len Langevin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


A friend of Leoncia by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moon lake - India*


Radical Reflections by Rohit ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tadine - New Caledonia*


TADINE PEARL by CHRIStophe Robert HERVOUËT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Metropolitan Museum of Art by PietervH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


CENTRAL TIME by CHRIStophe Robert HERVOUËT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montevideo - Uruguay*


Panorámica en Plaza Independencia B&N by Gustavo Martín Fernández Franco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Untitled by Gustavo Martín Fernández Franco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vassiviere - FRance*


Saut de la Barthe by steph20_2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Treport - France*


Tréport 5 by steph20_2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Cathedral Church of Saint John the Divine in the City and Diocese of New York by PietervH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney bay*


JOB DONE by CHRIStophe Robert HERVOUËT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Consuegra - Spain*


EN BUSCA DE QUIJOTES [CONSUEGRA, TOLEDO] by ANGEL GÓMEZ ESPADA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*HUna bay - Iceland*


Hvítserkur by Friðþjófur M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Untitled by Thorbjørn Riise Haagensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bonifacio - France*


bonifacio / corse-du-sud by Gerhard Haindl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Elizabeth - US*


B&W Challenge5 by Tom Brown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


white water by Ben Wharton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Assisi - Italy*


Assisi by Arun Panakal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


't Laag 5 by Frank van Es, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brittany - France*


DSCF2341_pdv by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bridge and Bokeh | Pont et Bokeh by Shashwat Singh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kirjurinluoto, Finland*


Autumn color. by Marc L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canterbury - UK*


Canterbury Cathedral by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Raw power by daniel ryan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perpignan - France*


la véranda de la gare de perpignan - the veranda of the Perpignan station by Png Nexus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albi - France*


la cathédrale d'Albi by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lewarde - France*


Pour faire comme / To do like by Patrick BAUDUIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium*


Leading the way by Matthew Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

118/365 by Pilar Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Ponte Sisto's shores by Ale Brando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


l'homme pressé ... tic tac tic tac !! - man pressed ticking ... ticking !! by Png Nexus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Rajada - Spain*


Night by the Sea by Uwe C. Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snellegem - Belgium*


GentleGiants in Snellegem 1 by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Red and black and white by Nacho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


IMGP5780_rr1 by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


trafalgar square aquamarina by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


D1 by tommybgb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garabit - France*


symétrie du viaduc de garabit - symmetry of the Garabit viaduct by Png Nexus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

A House Seemingly Divided : 326/365 by Brian J Krummel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris - Port des Champs Elysées by Landry MIGUEL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Paddington Nights by Danny Shrode, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice by Jacek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta Malta by Justin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Conversation à deux roues by Francoise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metro Dubai by Benedikt Mättig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avignonet-Lauragais, France*
Champs d 'éoliennes, Occitanie , France by patrick girardin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Vajdahunyad Castle by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Indian river, FL - US*


Sunrise at Sebastian Inlet by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bit of Luck by Vaughan Laws, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


160109-GH-009.jpg by WonderWow Photos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Vietnam*


Through the Inlet by One More Time Prod, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Illawarra - Australia*


Stanwell Park from Bald Hill Lookout, Illawarra, New South Wales (NSW), Australia by Ilya Genkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ocean Crest, NC - US*


Bogue Inlet Pier by Chris Whitted, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Street Photography by Ben Roffelsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Bloomberg Tower Atrium Explored #259 by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 5.500.000 Times), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Untitled by SGCampos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limburg - Netherland*s


Roermond Designer Outlet { HDR } by Olaf Eckhardt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Belgium*


Halte Royal d'Ardenne by Martino ~ NL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas*


The Stratosphere and the Canopy of the Night by Motel George, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Night view from Tapas Molecular Bar, Mandarin Oriental Hotel, Tokyo by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


No Outlet by Dave Fink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Duck & Waffle - Heron Tower, Bishopgate - Gherkin and Tower Bridge view with reflections by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Let There Be Light by Andy Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Banburgh Castle - UK*


Banburgh Castle by Andy Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


nocturnal boneyard and Edinburgh Castle by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mokuleia - US*


Soar by CN2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


let's forget the future by Anna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Above by Lily Penelope, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


Let the music play! by Slimberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lloilo - Philippines*


bukas na kami (xxi) (reworked) by Rob Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burney, CA - US*


Just Let It Flow by John Westrock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flying over Nevada - US*


Mountains by Martinus Scriblerus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Let it snow 3 by Henrik J, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Let there be light by elisachris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Southern Island - New Zealand*


Above Doubtful Sound by Rich Levine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norrköping, Sweden*


Let's Spiral (Norrköping, Sweden) by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giza - Egypt*


THE SANDS OF TIME by Chuck LaChance, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Let the Sky Fall When it Crumbles... by Martyn Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Let it show! by Max Gor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flying over Austria*


Above the clouds 2 by Kari Smolander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


light from above by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


Temecula Balloon and Wine Festival, Lighting em Up, EXPLORED #54 by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cadwell park - UK
*

img018a by John Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Above Everything by ebt47563, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


surviving the crash...(HSS) by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


She'll be coming round the mountain when she comes EXPLORED 8-23-13 by Alan Shapiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Rocket to the Moon [Explored] by Mark Chance Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Botswana*


The O Club by Darren Barnes (Dwood Photography), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


agave by Dierk Topp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baltimore*


Gothic Church (8x10 Pinhole Photograph) by Integrity Of Light, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples - Italy*


Let the show begin (Buon 2016) by Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Foot Bridge in the Mist - 4x5 Film Pinhole Photograph by Integrity Of Light, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


St. Matthews Cathedral (Pinhole Photograph) by Integrity Of Light, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


night view from Castle Street 02 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


Above Innsbruck by Simon Schöpf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kauai - US*


Looking Thru the Windscreen by Evan Gearing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*


-095 DSC_0147bancAnnenbPsp bisCdrWeb by Sophie Lamidiaux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Austin - US*


Father and the Capitol by Evan Gearing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Louis - US*


Austin Davis Calling The Snap by Evan Gearing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


let there be light by Fiona, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jamison valley - Australia*


Three Silhouettes by J.Shultz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in New Jersey - US*


The Dancers by school40, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg*


test en nb, photo déjà postée en couleur... by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Skyway Hotel Shanghai by SENAND Florian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Beaumont-sur-Sarthe by Francis Erevan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Cyna Monya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

DSC_7532 by Bruno DODET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Misterio (versión b&n de contraluz dorado) by Nacho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chandrabagha Beach - India*


Chandrabagha [email protected],Orissa. by sudhir herle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Zürich by Wilton Torquato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Old Market by Philipp Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Patrulla Aguila by Melitta Mueller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Old Town colors by KagLoos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


Baptisterium (PISA) by Anton Kimpfbeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


Swan Lake by Thomas Perch-Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bastia - France*


Old Port | Bastia | Corsica by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


EL SUEÑO ETERNO-THE ETERNAL DREAM by FEMCUA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris by ivan sgobba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Els amants by Lluís Campello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Asakusa 1 Chome, Tokyo, Tokyo Prefecture*


Empty Asakusa by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gdańsk, Poland*


DSCF1322 by Ilya, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Plougrescant, Brittany, France*


Tregor sous la pluie by Eric Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney, Australia*


Window Cleaning, Sydney, March 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Naantali Church, Finland*


Naantali Church, Finland by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Harbor atmosphere by Ingrid Lowis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leon, Castille and Leon, Spain*


León, Castilla y León, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Paul, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France *


Saint Paul-de-Vence by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Metz, Lorraine, France*


Temple Neuf by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ferrara, Emilia Romagna, Italy*


Ferrara, Basilica Cattedrale di San Giorgio by Fotostream DE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Vatican City*


In ans Around St Peter's Square by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore in Black and White by Dietrich Herlan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*
Av Paulista - São Paulo by Humberto Rodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
The Cathedral of Our Lady of Kazan by Peter H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
5H9A3098 kon v3000 by Michael Porter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco Day 4 2- 047-Exposure by Phil Rose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Juarez by Sergio Cubos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
catacombs of Alexandria, Egypt. by La Pulgarcita Cuervo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
emptyROM by KMR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Scan-140726-0001.jpg by Berlin Lux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


"THE WALL OF CENTRAL PARK” by Juan PIXELECTA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cavalleria - Spain*


pedruscos by El_Turista_Accidental (The_Accidental_Tourist), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Allin by Al_baro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Texas - US*


New Sweden Church #2 by Evan Gearing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Benidorm - Spain*


['Ô] by ['Ô], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


"MEDITERRÁNEO del mito a la razón" by Miguel Rabal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salta - Argentina*


sr. importante by christian oneto gaona para el documento, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*


DSC_0106 NB NXCdrWeb by Sophie Lamidiaux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Cruzando el cielo by Mª Paz del Cerro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Nocturna Palacio Real by Carlos Javier Perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whistler, CA - US*


Peak 2 Peak by Evan Gearing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meiras - Spain*


Faro de Meiras,Valdoviño by Jorge Meis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caparica - Portugal*


arte xávega by Joaquim Chaves, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


urban_views-431 by mini malist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Tokyo Bay 24:10 by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montemor o Novo - Portugal*


Ruinas do Castelo de Montemor-o-Novo - Portugal by Marco Antonio Araujo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Expo MRT Station, Singapore by Mac Qin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coruña - Spain*


3549-Parapentes no Monte San Pedro da Coruña by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Emerald bay - US*


Emerald Bay 01 in B&W by Evan Gearing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Voando livre II by Márcio Borsoi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ubatuba - Brazil*


Voando na praia by Eduardo Hanazaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Return to Ioannina -Near Panagitsa Village by ikaranik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fez - Morocco*


What … ? by Philip, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


selva negra20130803191016_Detail by natx713, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Callaqui volcano - Chile*


Volcán Callaqui by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Madrugada chuvosa, Vila Prudente - Sao Paulo - SP by Eduardo Lupianhez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pino Hachado - Argentina*


Paisaje invernal en Neuquén by Mono Andes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hello !.... by Sophie Lamidiaux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - Spain*


Salamanca - Un dia cualquiera - Arco Plaza Mayor by Ernesto González Rubio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Nariño - Colombia*


salto by Juan Diego Rivas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*LIverpool - UK*


Liverpool Blitz Memorial. by James Burke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lissabon: Igreja do Carmo. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


3197 by Zephryne Xolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burgos - Spain*


hasta donde la vista alcanza by flor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*ST Louis - US*


Busch Stadium from Gateway Arch by Evan Gearing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Morocco*


Fantazia by z.benabbou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luzern*


Lucerne - Misty Morning (12 December 2013) by Mac Qin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Epirus - Greece*


Trees in the Water by Michael Tzacostas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Setubal - Portugal*


tocando em frente ... a cores ou a p&b ! by L_Luka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Azalvaro champs - Spain*


Campo Azálvaro, Los Llanos by Eduardo Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pelotas - Brazil*


Campeando o rumo by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Horn'amental by Guib_Did, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Albuquerque - US*


Balloon Fiesta 2013 - Balloons in Black and White by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Galicia - Spain*


Andan os demos atrás dos fachós!!! by Isabel Janeiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Fiesta by omar saoudi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nava del Rey - Spain*


Atávicos costumbrismos by Chema Concellón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Black and white boats by Lucy Higgins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


DSCF6217 by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Aeronave C-47 by Johnson Barros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in North Carolina - US*


Out To Sea by !Simmetry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bocairent - Spain*


Como en un cuento de hadas by Jose Antonio Bernat Bacete, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bage - Brazil*


Intensidade by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SUnknown place*


Street by Dan Carter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monaco*


Monaco - The Rock by Laurenc Riese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


Light Play at the Train Station by James Froumis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris La Défense, France by Jean-Pierre RAVAUX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brisbane*


Brisbane, Australia, 2013 by Mc Obara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

- dmca


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the casual cleric by Martin Grayling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


_DSC6398 by Richard Allen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


When old meets new by Martin Grayling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kotwali - India*


Over the river Ganges. by Soumen Ray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


urban photography by mgkm photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Woolacombe - UK*


"Trust me, mate." by THE OLD BRIT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jacsonville - US*


DOWNTOWN, JACKSONVILLE, FLORIDA by J.J. Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queensbury - UK*


Mist in Queensbury Churchyard by Tim Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Slussen - City Lights by John Andreas Olsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Transport 10 by HarmonyPackard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Národka by Jan Karafiát, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


David and Goliath. by Gary Shankland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*White Sand Monument, NM - US*


Selling the Drama by Donald Palansky photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Samson and Goliath b&w by Marcus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


tide going out, not boat coming in ! by paul ashton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sequoia park - US*


Giant by Charles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Road to the Giants by jeffclow by Jmflseixalbo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore at dusk, Singapore*
Sundown by Lisa Lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
WS-AV-28fev2018-3068 by andré carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Morning - Berlin Checkpoint Charlie by Thomas Feiereis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
B A R C E L O N A by Siris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ulua beach at Maui, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Ulua beach Maui Noir by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*


Campus Woudestein 3 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Zagreb, Croatia by Ognjen Weinacht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Long Beach, New Jersey, United States*


Daybreak at Barnegat, black and white by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arcadia, California*


P1260825 Arcadia, California by Taipei 李, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gdańsk, Poland*


DSCF1185 by Ilya, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rennes, Brittany, France*


Le grand sommeil by Eric Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Perniö Church, Finland*


Perniö Church, Finland by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*France, Paris*


On the Seine by sturkster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


London Skyline from Richmond Pano by Jonathan Goddard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*De Beauvoir Town, London, England *


Nevitt House by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ribe, Syddanmark, Denmark*


In lane by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Shawneetown, Illinois*


Roll on, big river. by wrongsam812, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palacio, Madrid, Spain*


Palacio Real de Madrid by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, Alsace, France*


法国科尔马 Colmar 圣马丁教堂 (La Collegiate Saint-Martin) by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krutenau-Bourse, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


All windows have eyes by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Savona, Liguria, Italy*


Savona Harbour/Docks by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*


Skyline sessions "The reflection" by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Dolomites, Italy*


. by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cologne, Germany*
Untitled by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
E-Z Rider in Rideau by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Black & white rainy night by Vladimir Tomić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Punjab, India*
AUTO RICKSHAW by Sandy Saab, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Panache et Bois Rond by StephV909, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
Leica I Model A by Noppanan Arunvongse Na Ayudhaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Port of San Francisco by taylor.green87 G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grand Canyon (Arizona), U.S.A.*
GrandCanyon - 22 by Abhilash Balachandra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Progress by Alex Stuart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Observing Los Angeles by Nick Fallon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
La lucha por la primera línea - The fight for the first line by Julián Pastor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Veracruz, Mexico*
Chasing pigeons by Mario Sepülveda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
For just one night by Lily Wonderlust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 480 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Bellecour... by Matthias Bosc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location at ****** island, Greece*
Famous grouse by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
A sus pies: Modern Architecture and a Warning of Past Horrors by Jesús Simeón Pérez Jiménez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
mobile searching road ? by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Viru gate (Tallinn, Estonia) by Guillaume Speurt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
ciclista na viamonte by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
fim do turno by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Bridge to Barcode in black and white by Jon Arne Foss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC - US*


Night at the Jefferson Memorial by Beau Finley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Among Giants by Hayley Marlow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Giant spiderweb by Marc VC, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairford - UK*


Big Mac for small fry (explored) by Rob Finch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cascade - US*


american horse - edited by committee by Barbara Eckstein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*LIverpool - UK*


Giant Girl in Liverpool by jimmedia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

San Francisco - US


Giant Bunnies by jimmy smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*

the giant by pix-4-2-day, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


Warped Giants by FxGoon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ethiopia*


Salt caravan. Dallol. Danakil. Ethiopia by georges courreges, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guyi - China*


Sanjiang Dong Autonomous County by Mauro & Sara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wonokitri - Indonesia*


God and His Temple by Collin Key, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pakbeng - Laos*


Mekong Mystique (Laos) by Collin Key, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yuanyang - China*


IMG_1094: Yuanyang terracing by Shawn Yang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burbank - US*


It's coming down fast, don't let it break you by Chris Collins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sestola - Italy*


Sestola by Massimiliano Marsiglietti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


From the Doumo's Roof by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Quebec - Canada*


Untitled by Mark Robert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Foggy Praha by Marcel Weichert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arkansas - US*


"The Many Forms of Water" by Kelly Shipp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuakata - Bangladesh*


Kuakata- the epitome of human resilience - 28 by Mohammad Moniruzzaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mazamas making their way up the hogsback towards the summit of Mt. Hood by OSU Special Collections & Archives : Commons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


city noir by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Alone in Eminönü / source of light by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


I005345 NB by BLEUnord, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monaco*


Overseas.. by ☼ Varvara ♬ ☄, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ystradown - UK*


Ystradown Motte by Paula J James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brand - Austria*


source for snow by gregor H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Loue - France*_


Entrée vers les entrailles de la Terre by Rémy Bochu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nottingham - UK*


La Source - Simon Starling Exhibition by Darren Cowley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tupiza - Bolivia*


Tupiza by Aldo Echeverria, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brencon - UK*


Black mountain by ra ra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vilnius *


Birth of the day #vilnius #vilniusarchitecture #blackandwhite #blackandwhitephoto #blackandwhitephotography #architecture #city #cityscape #landscape #beautiful #morning #big #wide #capitalcity #photographer #photo #photooftheday #photographylovers #amate by Vilnius Online, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


993 -2013 by lightandform, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Boat at the base of the Hetch Hetchy dam B&W by Chris Willis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seychelles *


Anse Source d'Argent by Stefan Lafontaine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Whooooosh by XpatScot (away), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


symbiosis by damiec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nice - France*


a year goes by by jon700, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moravica - Serbia*


Radiša Živković - Beauty of changes III by Radisa Zivkovic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lugo di Vicenza, Veneto, Italy*


Protettrici della villa by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cerdon, Centre region, France *


Choisir la bonne voies by jerome [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*De Esch, Rotterdam, South Holland, Netherlands*


Campus Woudestein 2 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Zagreb, Croatia by Ognjen Weinacht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Juan, Utah, United States*


The road to the West by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monforte, Galicia, Spain*


Arco en blanco y negro by Andres Guerrero, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


The shadows of the Eiffel Tower by jeff Clouet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kazimierz, Krakow, Lesser Poland*


PIV_7199_200_bw by Ilya, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Community 337, Dubai*


Inside the Jumeirah Emirates Towers by Eric Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*


the Church of St. Henry. Helsinki. by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grand, Utah, United States*


Delicate Arch, Arches National Park, Utah by Jean-Marc Vogel Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*De Beauvoir Town, London, England*


Colville Estate Reconstruction by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vernante, Piedmont, Italy*


Viadotto Rivoira by Denis Brignone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Shawneetown, Illinois*


Shawneetown Bank. by wrongsam812, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Buitrago, Madrid, Spain*


Buitrago del Lozoya. Madrid. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Paul, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Saint Paul-de-Vence by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ribeira Grande, Azores, Portugal *


1-2-3 by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain *


Central Pavilion Building - Plaza Espana built 1928 (Seville - Spain) (High Contrast BW) (Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 12-40mm f2.8 Pro-Zoom) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Marseille, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Cathedrale de la Major by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Holland America Line by Eric van Wijk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


There's a World Outside by Ken Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zakynthos - Greece*


Port Zante by Melitta Mueller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honfleur - France*


Honfleur by Francis Erevan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


PIAZZA DEI MIRACOLI -PISA by Massimo Massimo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trondheim - Norway*


Christmas trees by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Torres / RS 04/02/2018 by Rosângela Linhares Correia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona*


ARENA DI VERONA_PTX2945-2 by dr. kereszty gábor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ludlow - US*


the 6 along 66... by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sleeping beauty by Eric B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


city soccer by Martin Frey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


CS-TEG by Alan Bushell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


Estación Central, Santiago de Chile. by Aarón Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


fachada Sagrada Familia, Barcelona by Roberto Gonzalo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham 
*

St Pauls Church, St Pauls Square by Paul Gibson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auckland *


Invader 09 by C & R Driver-Burgess, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A House Seemingly Divided : 326/365 by Brian J Krummel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Bellissima Venezia by Bruno BELLOUARD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Passo Sella by viva_zapata!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


SHE'S COOL! by Ageeth van Geest, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_0390b by Eladio Pedrosa Jr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Pius Stadelmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


IMG_20180319_215454 by Andreas K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Llum-BCN-Poblenou-3 by Pep 1984, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lombardy - Italy*


San Pietro in Lamosa by giuseppe contino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montbazens - France*


Le bonheur est dans le pré...Et en Aveyron ! by Guy Richard Giulielli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Absorption by Kati Ciesielski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leipzig - Germany*


Völkerschlachtdenkmal, Leipzig by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


20170708-_1020001 by A/D-Wandler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Palmas - Spain*


The Red Bicycle by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Bridge // Cargotrain by Farb klima, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona*


Old town Verona by Reuland Jean-Claude, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


Photographer at work by Hamza Qayyum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


La Cie Desmodium lors de la Médiévale de Brie Comte Robert by Olivier DESMET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


Walk by Ian Creighton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Suspension by Ian Creighton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manarola - Italy*


manarola_040415 by Jia Ying Goh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skogafoss - Iceland*


Skogafoss by Ed Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Djerba - Tunisia*


Playground by Guib_Did, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Traveler by Whisle (Clyde Cornett), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ouro Preto - Brazil*


Church by AmauryFilho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled by aoual kazi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


EZB Frankfurt by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Novgorod - Russia*


Lightroom-211 by Vlad Z., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna *


gallery by heinzkren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Finland / Helsinki by Rauno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


night passage by littletinperson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Hopare by Chrixcel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Car headlight in the snow by Robert S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poznan - Poland*


PLTI082017_647R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


South Van Ness, San Francisco by Patrick Vennari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec*


Château Frontenac, Québec by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newport - US*


Yaquina Bay Harbor by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Denmark*


Who said spring? then bring me an icecreame by Kaj Sparrewath Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw*


Wizz Air / Airbus A320-232(WL) / HA-LYO by Kuba Balcerski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city*


See the light at St. Peter's by Flick'gAbility, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Odessa - Ukraine*


winter by photoksenia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Links from the sky..... by rien schrier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Misterbianco - Italy*


Carnaval in BnW by Giovanni Milordo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


blue sky by David Sebben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


St Paul's Cathedral, London, United Kingdom by Syed Ali Warda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice
*

The mask by Benoit GEETS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto
*

Home Bound by Chad Wanyou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


P1140460-Pano: Boston skyline under low cloud by Colin McIntosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bernardet 1958 by Jean Poitiers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Sans titre - 8 Porto lavendière by Gérard Rousseau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gdansk - Poland
*

Gate by Maciej Wojciechowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Kafka Skulptur by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Padula - Italy
*

Padula by Soleapicco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec city*


For the Birds... by Viejito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Bahnhof Hamburg by Alexander Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taormina - Italy*


Taormina da Casteltauro. by francesco albarano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Black & White Bay by Paul Nolan Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Shelter 207.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC6916 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pasillos by Alfredo Lira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Tommi Linna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by jean-françois gillet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Unknown place*
> 
> Port Zante by Melitta Mueller, on Flickr


*Zakynthos, Greece!*


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> *Zakynthos, Greece!*


*thanks for it*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Tramspotting by Henrik Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orselina - Switzerland*


Madonna del Sasso, Orselina by Arun Panakal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Kings Cross by Cliff Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kallipoli - Greece*


Trip's boring hours (VI) by Theophilos - Θεόφιλος Vossinakis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Flypast by Ken Woods LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Antonio, Jujuy - Argentina
*

Fulbito Andino by (M), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reno - US*


Biggest Little Black & White Pano in the World by Beau Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Underground moment. by Jordi Corbilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Disney park *


Disneyland's Partners (Near-Infrared) by Tom Bricker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glacier nat park - US*


The Last Ride by Rob Dweck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Black Light by Jason Friend, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Under glass 3 by Massimo Angelini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - FRance*


The baby and the elephant... by Sophie Lamidiaux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*


Nantes, le port et Notre Dame de Bon Port by Sophie Lamidiaux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lugano - Switzerland*


Untitled by Arun Panakal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dawa - Indonesia*


Conversation by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chittagong - Bangladesh*


Rainy day conversations by Nayeem KALAM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jersey city - US*


Evening conversation by Charles Kyriazos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tamilnadu - India*


Conversation by Naveen Gowtham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Untitled by Daniel Dickson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


07 by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

Alone Again and Ruminating by Rob Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Dante Elo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limnopoula - Greece*


DSCF2506 by Andreas K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Bending the Knee... by Viejito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Innsbruck - Austria*


Soap Bubble by Kshitiz Sharma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yorkshire - UK*


Boston ivy in Grassington by Sandor Benko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Sainte Chapelle by Manuel Granizo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orria - Italy*


Orria by Soleapicco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds - UK*


Leeds Dock by Steven Feather, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kirkwall - UK*


Kirkwall by bm^, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Tram by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Comfortably Numb by gaia.rampon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nice*


Église Sainte Rita, Nizza by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


duomo with red by Albyn Davis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Episy - France*


Montgolfières by Pascal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corrie - UK*


Viking Longboat by James Johnstone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gothenburg - Sweden*


Gothenburg by Night by Albin Bolt-Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong Convention to the left by Ken Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Live life in color by Ken Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leipzig*


Russische Gedächtniskirche in Leipzig by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Texel - Netherlands*


Dutch Tulips-BP80789bw by Rob Blok, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste - Italy*


Trieste, Miramare-Castle by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence
*

Firenze by Lumiere.ch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewherein Hawaii - US*


wave bathing by Andy Vetter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luang Prabang - Laos*


Monks - Luang Prabang, Laos by Horacio Diaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges*


Meestraat bridge, Bruges, Belgium by Jeff Rosenberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Roch - Canada*


Snowboard Big air Jamboree by Robert Picher, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sens, Burgundy, France*


Downtown Sens by Joseph Trojani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Days in Lisbon - Mosteiro dos Jerónimos by SINISA JOLIC, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier de La Villette, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Philharmonie de Paris by jerome [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Het Lage Land, Rotterdam, South Holland, Netherlands*


Jufferhof 1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Zagreb, Croatia by Ognjen Weinacht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Rio de Janeiro à noite e chovendo by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alhambra, California*


P1240315 Alhambra, California by Taipei 李, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gdańsk, Poland*


DSCF1216 by Ilya, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rennes, Brittany, France *


Under the moon [explored] by Eric Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Ullanlinna, Helsinki by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Essen, Germany*


Alfredstraße by Frank Dorgathen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hoxton, London, England*


On The Green by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Piedmont, Italy*


Incrocio by Denis Brignone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Peniscola, Valencia, Spain*


Peñíscola, Castellón, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nagasaki-shi, Nagasaki Prefecture, Japan*


Oura by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seville, Spain*


The Statue of Fernado III - Plaza Nueva (Seville) (BW) (Olympus OM-D EM1-II & M.Zuiko 12-40mm f2.8 Pro Zoom) by markdbaynham, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Stavanger, Rogaland, Norway*


Old Stavanger by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Meglio dentro #3 by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


City Hall in Paris, France 21/9 2011. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Prague, Czech Republic*


Pont Charles by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Untitled by Trần Như Thiên, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Sunset - March 30 by Asiacamera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow University by OlEG SHENKO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm March 2018 by Florin Bruxelles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
... Visiones de MADrid ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
The city, Sydney, March 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
DSC_0925 by Abed El Hafiz El Masri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
GEDC0390 by MAHM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
_Flikr (52 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Keep Riding! by Mustafa Selcuk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
What is the future by Jethro C.P.C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco, Venezia by Air'L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Piedmont - Italy*


Snow!!! by black_cinnamon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Piedmont - Italy*


il viale - the avenue by maurizio erbetta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morano Calabro - Italy*


Morano Calabro (Cs) by © Antonio Misasi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


WALKING IN MILAN by Stefano Di Nardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


La Venaria riflessa sull'acqua by Claudio Bergero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa*


Palazzo Reale Genova by TBM photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Palacio Real de Madrid. by djbalbas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Breda - Netherlands*


Film Noir by Frank van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bardenas Reales - Spain*



Bardenas Reales by DRGfoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Nice Baie des Anges... by Sophie Lamidiaux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland
*

Moonlight with clouds by Laurenc Riese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


Segovia by pepoexpress, Madrid fun street!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wheeling through the fog by Elizabeth Ann Duffy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


CATHEDRALE DI SANTA MARIA DEL FIORE, FLORENCE, ITALIA. by LEON SETIANI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong bay - Vietnam*


Halong Bay 2- Vietnam by Javier Peleteiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris - by Night - Bird view by Laurenc Riese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ocean beach, CA - US*


Ocean Beach, San Francisco, CA, USA. by LEON SETIANI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Atlanta - US*


Georgia Aquarium - Atlanta GA, USA by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Australia*


fury by Nick Friend, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Playful by MikQuattro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste - Italy*


canal grande by Simone Colautti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*IStanbul*


Φωτίζου, φωτίζου by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


fiat museum and rain- by jdl1963, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


IMG_1730 by Miguel Ángel "Yube", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Behind the Green by Michael Bleyzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Altafulla - Spain*


10012018-Altafulla beach by Joan Millet Casals, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


L'arrivo di un tram alla stazione Trastevere by Dario Perricone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brescia - Italy*


Frank il fachiro by drugodragodiego (3 Millions Thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Florence by Ajatshatru Kotwal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


gatos by Pablo Amarillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma, 2018. by B.L. Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Segovia - Spain*


... Segovia ... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Abrao by Matias Gadban, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ancona - Italy
*

Rughe by giuseppe contino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


Buddha's in Northern Thailand by Sarah Radford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Berlin by Ajatshatru Kotwal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Talking on the phone. by Oleg Kurepin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sion - Switzerland*


Sa majesté by Lumiere.ch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

Sin Alley by Lee Nichols, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

Women world in b&w 088 by gianfranco romano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Bilbao, Spain*


_FLX1012p by Félix Pérez Antón, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Chinatown Singapore-013 by Daniel Yong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Market Day by Marc Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC8324 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Paseo de la Reforma by altmmar89, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by 1968photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Sancho y Don Quijote en Madrid. Plaza de España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Norway Oslo ''frozen sea and ships'' by stavros maroulis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Night by Brandon Medina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Warming Up To The Sun by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Brésil9:2003:Rio_de_Janeiro_25-1 by Sylvain Brugeilles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
_Flikr (49 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
tour NB by lh photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
When there are things that dont go according to plan...London will cope! by FotographyKS!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
General view of San Marco Piazza - Saint Mark square - taken from the vaporetto, Venice, Italy by Cloud Mine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Novo by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Index Tower view out of Dubai Mall by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_2682 by Vitaly Boyko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Super nova*


Possible Nova PNV J00423831+4116313 in M31 Widefield L - Nov 23 by Joseph Brimacombe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Surrey, BC - Canada*


Midnight Express by John Barclay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hawaii - US*


Take off by Mario Bailote, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haworth - UK*


10959NSEa Standing at Haworth by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castalla - Spain*


Semana Santa de Castalla - PREMIADA by Vicent Quiles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


I suspect this bridge was enjoying the night as much as I by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by ¨¨ DanielxxDaniel ¨¨, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC1457 by alberto bissacco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charente - France*


l'homme et la mer by v.ir.g.il.e, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Il suffit d'un caillou ou d'un banc by stanzy stanzy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geneva*


Genève, Rampe de la Treuille by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vevey - Switzerland*


Hyppocampus in Vevey, Switzerland by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brest - France*


Sous-marin by Richard Tanguy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


L'homme et la mer by Georgina ♡, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lozoya - Spain*


Lozoya crecido by Eduardo Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York Stock Exchange at Wall Street by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valais - Switzerland*


Bisse de Torrent Neuf, 2014 by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco/Oakland - US*


Lightning Storm by Mark Pedersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Mercado Central by Jorge Fuentes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


bubbles by carlosbezz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valle de Los Caidos - Spain*


Valle de Los Caidos by Eduardo Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


tempestad_faro by Javier Domínguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Tempestad by Manuel Mazzanti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santos - Brazil
*
Faça chuva ou faça sol by Thiago Souto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acores island - Portugal*


Tormenta by Zé Pinho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saviese - Switzerland*


Bisse de Torrent Neuf by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


Strom by Alan Glautiero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belem - Brazil*


Travessia na tempestade tropical by Hamilton Braga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Rio de Janeiro - Brazil*


Angry Skyscape by Waldyr Neto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Ancona - ITaly*


Nuvole al Passetto #2 by m0n0n0ke_hime, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


Paisagens Invisíveis by Paulo Heise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Las Cuatro Torres by Eduardo Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


JAS_SS_Caidas_FK_12_271-bn by Jose Antonio Sancho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Calle Azcuénaga by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ubeda - Span*


CALLES DE ÚBEDA 4 by Mariano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Calle República de Venezuela by Lalo Gtz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cudillero - Spain*


Cudillero. Asturias by Sonia Montes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nyon - Switzerland*


A church, a vineyard, the lake, and the sky by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xianyang - China*


Airport by xiaozhong li, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Austur - Iceland*


Winter trip to Hveravellir by Julien Ratel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Haboob of July 5th, 2011 by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vestur - Iceland*


Eye of the storm by Teemu Kustila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spokane valley - US*


1968 Dodge Charger R/T - "12th Man" Charger by Scott Crawford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


'look beyond' by Nicholas McCloskey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


scala_giallo by Marco Piccinini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tucson, AZ - US
*

Pima A&S IR #17 2018; Seaplane by scott Hamsik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wabasso beach - US*


Long Shadows, Wabasso Beach, FL, 2018 by Tom Powell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in AUstria*


Yellow roof by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scottsdale - US*


Oscar Mayer Wienermobile, Scottsdale, AZ (b-w) by Classic Film, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Feeding the T Rex. by GRAHAM DICKINSON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto
*

_JPC9126 by j paulo coutinho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teruel - Spain*


Teruel (Nikon FE 2017036) by spoualb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


ARTISTIC BEAUTY! by Ageeth van Geest, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*



Rome-76 by William Watson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Snow covered sculpture created by French artist Annick Dumarchey by Charlotte BLANCHET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


BMI REGIONAL MONOCHROME LANDING by peter russell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Moscow after a snowstorm. by Oleg Kurepin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

And the winner is...... by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varanasi - India*


Ganga river by Maurizio Cardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


CSL Welland B&W by Franky2step, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niagara fall *


Mystical, look by Franky2step, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Africa*


oestrich by secrets behind, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by paulgorvett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Haven - US*


Up by Nora Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


JPK_7692 by Jean Pierre Kechichian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Midi de Bigorre - France*


Observatory of the Pic du Midi de Bigorre by Jean-Marc Barrère, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore
*

Bridge by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Xmas decorations by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Time Warner Center by Luis Alejandro Aramburu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Snowing in the wind by Dario Perricone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salzburg - Austria*


Salzburg, Austria by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Belair Reflection by me2ewe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Stroll by Rex Block, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Quebec - Canada*


metis 3 by Alain Girard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pollen - Norway*


Fish out of Water by 13 Salty Dog 77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finistere - France
*

Bretagne, Finistère by Louis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Golden ornaments by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sens, Burgundy, France*


Gigantism by Joseph Trojani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Where is my garden? by Jannik Peters, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orleans, Centre region, France*


Orléans by jerome [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuindorp, Utrecht, Netherlands*


Johanna complex 3 (De badkamer) by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Zagreb, Croatia by Ognjen Weinacht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*


Catedral da São Pedro de Alcântara by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sulzano, Lombardy, Italy*


ISOLA | Lago di Iseo by GAZ BLANCO photographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pennington, South Dakota, United States*


Badlands by Beau Finley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siem Reap, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia *


perspective du Cambodge by Rudy Pilarski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, Illinois*


Michigan Avenue by Douglas Fox, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bergamo, Italy*


Bergamo in black and white by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Stockholm by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vienna, Austria*


Vena by Vladimir Zotov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*


Toledo. España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belgrade, Beograd, Serbia*


passage by vladobgd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto. Portugal*


Porto. Portugal by Biblioteca de Arte / Art Library Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dolomites, Italy*


. by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oslo, Norway*


Entre ombre et lumière by bastien.choisy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*S Vicente, Galicia, Spain*


Leoncia con Álvaro Cunqueiro en Mondoñedo, Galicia, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Mariposa, California, United States *


The Half Dome by Eduard Moldoveanu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund - Low Clouds by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Self Doubt 213.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
St. Petersburg, 2018 by Greg Wass, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Embarcadero by lorhp21, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tacoma - US*


fog by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town *


The great Century City entrance by Stephen Koigi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto *


清水、京都 late afternoon at Kiyomizu by Ran Takeda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salt Lake city - US*


Take my hand by Irwin Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Ostrich Feathers by David LaMason, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome/Vatican city*


St Peter's Basilica by vulture labs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


17 arches by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Windsor - UK*


exodus by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


The Abandoned Pier by Grant Morris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tampa - US*


Monochrome Seascape by Joe Steinman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ajata - Chile*


The B&W serie #5 Parinacota - Chile by cedrik strahm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castle Carrock- UK*


High Gelt Bridge.. by CamraMan., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Omaha - US*


the turns we took to get here by Buck Christensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bern - Switzerland*


Staring into nowhere by Thomas Leuzinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Too Much Excitement ! by Joe Goble, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wybung - Australia*


Storm Front - a cool change on the way by Steve Passlow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Sal, UT - US*


Cow Pasture, La Sal, Utah by Patrick Morris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in US*



Grand Canyon Mono by David Dahlenburg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boscombe - UK*


At night in Boscombe Check This Out Taking Photos Monochrome Bournemouth EyeEm Best Shots - Black + White Black & White Blackandwhite Black And White Black&white Discover Your City at Boscombe Precinct by Jose Pires, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Nebraska - US*


080711 - Nebraska Supercell / Arcus / Shelf Cloud! B&W by Dale Kaminski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*sacramento (California), U.S.A.*
Sacramento Fire Truck by huntersouzaphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Genoa, Italy*
Genova Via XX Settembre by Monica, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Sofia by Court Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
Passerelle "la Belle Liégeoise" (Liège 2017) by Live From Liege, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Helsinki, Finland*
Scene with tattoes by Daniel Tim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Framed by Anders Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Temporary citystair by Ruben Heijloo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Final approach mono by Allan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
View from Parliament House to CBD Melbourne, VIC by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
La ciudad en blanco y negro by Benjamin Jorquera Avendaño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
IMG_5063_bw by Emily Sison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nagoya, Japan*
Ise Bay • 伊勢湾 by Jon-Fū, the写真machine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Untitled by Ashley Nation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
golden gate bridge black red and white by Anh-Vu Abdul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Stratosphere by Dahv Reinhart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
homme du monde 2 by Pierre A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
20180223-DF1_8502.jpg by Jorge A. Martinez Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Croatia by Leonardo Zaidan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon by lyrks63, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Thessaloniki, Greece*
Greece, Thessaloniki by Daniel Enchev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Washington, DC*


snowy Cleveland Park by Beau Finley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quito, Pichincha Province, Ecuador*


under the top off the cathedral by Rudy Pilarski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Helsinki Observatory by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santillana del Mar, Cantabria, Spain*


Colegiata de Santa Juliana, Santillana del Mar, Cantabria by jose luis "bit ramone" hitos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*


Toledo. España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colmar, Alsace, France*


法国科尔马 Colmar 圣马丁教堂 (La Collegiate Saint-Martin) by 海彬 杜, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Digbeth, Birmingham, UK*


End of the Street by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Où étais-je ? by irma bertoldo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Curitiba, Brazil*


Espera by Zé Evaldo Suassuna Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grunwaldzki Bridge, Wrocław, Poland*


Grunwaldzki Bridge vol 2 by Krystian Kupiec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Elbphilharmonie by Udo Afalter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, Illinois*


L1003215.jpg by Jonathan Robson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Austria*


* by andreas simon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greenhills, Western Australia, Australia*


Greenhills Inn, Greenhills Road, Greenhills, Western Australia by Stuart Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anatolia, Turkey*


Oldcity by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Building at Södermalm in Stockholm, Sweden 4/2 2015. by Ola Berglund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Rainier park - US*


Taking Time by John Westrock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Sand Dunes National Park in Southern Colorado - US*


Sangre de Cristo Range over dunes by Byron O'Neal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Legacy of Jon Burge by Drake Toulouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Exhibit by Alex, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palm Spring - US*


Road Takes You to... by Arlene W, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


Interior Lulu`s by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Peek a Boo II by Catherine Clark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hiroshima - Japan*


Hiroshima Gate Black and White by MugenVision, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prestwick - UK*


13 ~ 365 by Brian Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geneva*


Geneva, Cité du Temps by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bren Ryan - UK*


On the Loch by Bren Ryan (RyanPhotography), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A Rainy Night in Greenock by William or Uilleam Docherty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catania - Italy*


Dramatic view of Via dei Crociferi by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newark *


Meteor T.7 VZ634 Cockpit by Martin Fuge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


the last bastion by Roger Foo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honister pass - UK*


Honister-pass by Alf Branch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


nubes, nubes, nubes... by Eduardo Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Tree Rat by Dave TAZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Wrigley Rooftops by Evan Gearing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


This picture is not allowed by Leica_Mark, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Lanzarote - SPain*


Fly Robin fly by Georgie Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in ENgland - UK*


22Sep14 Blip overspill #1 by Daniel Blount, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Gent-Zuid "The Krook" by Van Heule ivan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Armcliffe - UK*


The long and winding road by Dan Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Skyward by Nico Vigenti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy*


Out of Time and Space by Stefano Panza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muddiford - UK*


Casting the circle. by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pringy - Switzerland
*

inside Giger Bar - part 2 by willy vecchiato, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


in concert by Fotoristin - blick.kontakt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


_MG_6077 by Koray Bektas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calgary - Canada
*

Inside Out by Dean Bouchard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


The Puggle has landed by Jörg Schubert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Incrédulos by Lombo Gordo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln
*

Inside the Dome by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Maine - US
*

Winter Night by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Everyone in? by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Week 46 out of 52. by Jordi Corbilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Very Seattle, Very Black & White by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perros Guirec - France*


Plage de Trestrignel - Perros-Guirec by Nikoniste Bzh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMGP0637 by Jose Antonio Paz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burtigny - Switzerland*


Plateau de Burtigny - winter haze by Xavier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges *


Christmas time in Brugge by roodle66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges*



Christmas time in Brugge by roodle66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Tourist concentration, Palazzo Vecchio, Piazza della Signoria, Florence, Italy. by LEON SETIANI, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Königslutter, Germany*


Kaiser's Grave by Jannik Peters, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Briare, Centre region, France*


Pont Canal de Briare by jerome [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leeuwarden, Netherlands*


Leeuwarden 1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


cb-IMG_1329 by Ognjen Weinacht, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Auxerre, Burgundy, France*


Auxerre by Rudy Pilarski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porvoo, Finland*


Porvoo, Finland by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palacio, Madrid, Spain*


Palacio Real de Madrid by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*León, Spain*


En b y n by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Des Moines, Iowa*


Court Avenue Night by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heidelberg Airport, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Heidelberg by MacPepper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Whatcom, Washington, United States *


Table mountain by David Inscho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


A walker in the Parisian streets. #urban #streetphotography #street #urbanlife #blackandwhitephotography #mobilephotography #nightphotography #paris #night by Pierre Farris, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gorinchem, Netherlands*


Gorinchem 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Selfridge's, Birmingham, UK*


Dyson by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cortes, Madrid, Spain*


Madrid en blanco y negro. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Český Krumlov, Czech Republic*


Český Krumlov by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southern Tip, New York*


Drop Dead, Ted by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Damm, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany *


Schloß Dyck - SW by F., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*MB*


Older Star by Robbie Corrigan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Auckland, New Zealand*
3 mar 2018 - photo a day by slava.connect, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Port of San Francisco by taylor.green87 G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Eastern City Gate by RADU SECATUREANU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Ending of 2018 Women's March, LA by Louise Soe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lotus temple (Delhi), India*
IMG_20180302_120855_DSC_5454-3 by Marco Chi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
Untitled by richardhwc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Old Montreal, Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
IMG_7079 by Brenda HeGo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
P4130009_sw by Isa Q., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
For just one night by Lily Wonderlust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
JR by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Lyon City. by Tommaso Davite, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Greece*
Happy girl.... by Ferry Noothout, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Malaga, Spain*
C. Victoria/ C. Sta. Ana in Málaga at night by Johannes Schwanbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Singapore by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hangzhou, China*
Shadows in the Night by Dark Floors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cordoba, Argentina*
Untitled by Gabriel Negrucci Dragone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
chat by Kiseob Chong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Constantine, Algeria*
Sidi Rached Bridge, Constantine, Algeria by Striderv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Johor Bahru, Malaysia*
Still Waiting by syish adam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Penang, Malaysia*
夜 by Jordan Lye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Walking the dog by Teo Pilla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niokhori - Greece*


Ετοιμος-Ready by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


IMG_0372 by Arun Panakal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campeche - Mexico*


Sculpture: woman with mangoes. by Susana Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niagara falls
*

Forgotten by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location (Texas), U.S.A.*

El Paso Exploration by Barbara McCourt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
#上海外灘 #thebund #上海 #shanghai #china #travelogue #bandw #blackandwhitephoto #bwphotography #nightphotography #nightlights #architecturephotography #architectureporn #urbanphotography #cityscape #streetphotography #iphoneography #shotoniphone6 #hkiger #cort by Fred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore, Little India by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Street 2 by Zach Villegas Aldave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Dama en contrapicada by Jesús Delgadillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
A glance by Gleb Grigoryev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
wondering by J. Santiago Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by Pierre-Olivier Beaudry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The Upper Downtown of Sundbyberg by Nemokasp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
WC by Dan Fleury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
At the Doorstep by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Captured in Time #blackandwhite #cityscape #dhow #seemydoha2015 by Qatarism, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Bosque da Barra Natural Municipal Park by Bruno Gargaglione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Verizon Hall by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcellona - La Rambla by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Défense Red by Lucas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Dolac by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sully-sur-Loire, Centre region, France *


Château de Sully/Loire by jerome [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Noorder IJland, Rotterdam, South Holland, Netherlands*


Maastoren 2 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Centre, Bordeaux, Aquitaine, France*


Enjoy the Silence... by Manu Dreuil, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bahnhofsviertel, Frankfurt, Hesse, Germany *


Westhafen by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Longpont, Picardy, France*


Abbeye de longpont by Rudy Pilarski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brussels, Belgium*


Midi by Niels Hanssens, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Waterloo, London, England*


The Shard by davepickettphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain*


Toledo. España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Metz, Lorraine, France*


Moselle paddlers by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lyncombe - Combe Down Tunnel, England*


Climbing the bank by Peter Leigh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gandegg Hut, Switzerland*


Gandegg by Matteo Zanetti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Digbeth, Birmingham, UK*


Bygone by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Balduinstein, Germany*


Nepomuks Blick by Peter Sieling, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St Michel - Nansouty - St Genes, Bordeaux, Aquitaine*


Awwwwwwe by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calton, Edinburgh, Scotland*


winter's night 02 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wrocław, Poland*


Dark museum of Wroclaw by Krystian Kupiec, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Venice by Ramon Bataller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


2018_009 by Gorka Barreras Alday, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Stockholm, Sweden*


Katarina Kyrka by 1968photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luxembourg*


Luxembourg by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villers Abbey ruins, Belgium*


Monk's Refectory by Jim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Houston*


Jet Trail Over Radiant Fountains by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany
*

nordart_paulicke_10_bw by Georg Hörmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Antarctic*


Antarctic Crown by Gareth Jenkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Devon - UK*


Buckfast Sculpture by David Knight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Des Moines - US*


Contemplation | 085/365 2013 by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canberra - Australia*


Sculpture Garden: National Gallery of Australia Parkes Canberra ACT Australia by Kangaroobie..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain
*

Torre HDR by Antonio Camelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Art hands by Robert Thornton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Adios... bye.... see ya... by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Psychedelic by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Death Valley - US*


The Prophet and His Bicycle by David Holmes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


San Miniato al Monte,Firenze,Toscana by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calne - UK*


sculpture by James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Madrid. Calle Mayor by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miolans - France*


Château de Miolans by Miwok, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sculpture Park by simon smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Sculpture by chhabs2000, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Helsinki, Finland*


Helsinki by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toledo Province, Castille la Mancha, Spain *


Toledo . Castilla la Mancha. España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rolls-Royce Phantom III*


Rolls-Royce Phantom III #3CP86 with Franay body by boybentley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Birmingham, UK*


Brum by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maghull, England, United Kingdom *


Level Crossing at Maghull Railway Station. by James Burke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Before the rain by MF[FR], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*South Bank, London, England*


A dark day in Westminster by Clive Griffiths, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Samos, Galicia, Spain *


Samos, Lugo, Galicia, España. Camino de Santiago. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*horsepower*


horsepower by Rode Meddoc, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Prague, Czech Republic*


St. Vitus Cathedral Prague by Luca Zagolin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Český Krumlov, Czech Republic*


View from the castle by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Ciutat Vella, Barcelona, Catalonia *


Compartint_Espai by Rita Ballbona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
SILVER II by Fadi Chahine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2018-04-09_07-47-39 by Anna Salnikova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
09 Stockholm by luigi ventriglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Edifício Bronce by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo by Hans Petter Grønbeck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Spadina Avenue scene by Shawn Seeley, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Manhattan*

Black and White looking into Manhattan by Trevor Hughes, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


Derryclare Flow by Ger McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newfoundland Mountains - US
*

IMGP2980_82-pano-Edit by Jeff Clay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh*


West End Overlook by Katie Hyslop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


WEST SAND ST ANDREWS SCOTLAND by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Landscape*

IMG_7770-1bn-2bn by Sauro Bellezza, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*[ITango[/I]*

Tango by Eloy Gonzalo García, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Music*

Sin título by Marie-Anne 29, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


East - West by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflections*

Cleethorpes pier by Colin Bowles, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tende, Provenza-Alpes-Costa Azul, France*

In front of my house by Patrick Ghibaudo, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Slow Water at Three Shire Heads by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tasmania - Australia*


Blowhole by Aaron.J.r.S, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Garda Lake*

_DSC5503-1 copia by loredana beschi, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bali - Indonesia*


Tropical Thunder by Tristan O'Tierney, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Frozen Fence*

Frozen Fence by Johan Konz, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Financial District South, San Francisco, California*

we're all broken pieces floating by by Super G, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gramvousa - Greece*

Walking in Gramvousa by Sebastián A. Rumié Rojo, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Marco, Venecia*

Venezia by RA LO Fotografie, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Rietplas - Houten 2018*

Rietplas - Houten 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aswan - Egypt*


Horus by Kate Pedley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Manhattan, East Side by Adam Garelick, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Aussersihl, Zúrich, Cantón de Zúrich*

II by Markus Meier, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skye - UK*


Against the Sun by Waldemar Halka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metung - Australia*


Gathering shells by theerstwhilekate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Olympus OM-System Zuiko MC Auto-w 2/28 - DSCF6282 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*near Malibu - US*


enough with spring snow storms--I'm going to the beach! by Andrew Nicodemus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


East of Eden by José Monreal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mirande del Ebro - Spain*


moody day by vicar59, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels
*

Of Mice & Men by Lisse Wets, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vanesa Martin_Barclayd by roberto almendral, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Metz - France*


foreplay of Christmas lights by Jean-Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


Luces,sombras by Borja Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coruña - Spain*


Luz y música by Javier Arduengo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


In the Loop by JUSTBECVZ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


lantern by Thomas Sobottka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agios Georgios - Greece*


At the Roman Aqueduct by Michael Tzacostas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

French birds eating by Sebastián A. Rumié Rojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Night view of Dubai Marina by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Louis - US*


dark lantern in snow by amy buxton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain
*

Skyline botxero. Bilbao by ines, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


)-( Pisces！  by .m.i.s.s.j.o., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

duetto (hands - 2) by Lorena Gazzotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tel Aviv*


Lights Out #1 by @ KARACOTTA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem - Netherlands*


The backstreets of Haarlem by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

SOmehwere in China


Snapshot_0385 by Huang Qing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Christmas Decorations by JSP92, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Transport II by Lee Nichols, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iowa - US*


rolling over the 'truck eating' bridge by David Sebben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neuchatel - Switzerland*


A funny frozen day... by Steph.Charal.-W., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Aldo Selvi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London
*

LONDON AIRSHOW 2017 by Dave GRR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Framed youth by Matti Merilaid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milano via dante by night by francesco De Franco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp*


NMBS,Antwerpen Noord by Christophe Wauters, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*



Selective London by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


Movie wall by BizanceNCo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fossacesia - Italy*


L'alba di un millennio by giuseppe contino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gif Sur Yvette - France*


Chemin dans la neige by vostok 91, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Three for The Waves by David McBee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Leica Super-Elmar 21 - Victoria Harbour by Ole Kjennerud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Candid - Chauderon by Nicolas Ferranti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Playing resurgence by Stéphanie Vé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Wave Power by Mal Booth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
The view from the Sapphire skyscraper in Istanbul by Count__Zero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Museu de Arte Contemporânea - MAC by Julio Pinon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Legoland by Linda Powell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
à contre sens by Jack_from_Paris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
103 by talha ahmad, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondola Ride in Venice by anoopbrar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Silema, Malta*
Sliema by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Parc du Cinquantenaire by Mehrdad Momeny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Materialism by Gunnar Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kea island, Greece*
solo by Manos Botsaris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Untitled by Mihaly Ivany, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Offshore Windpark Baltic 1, Baltic Sea - Germany*


A View to the Battlefield by Andreas Fusser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great Sand Dunes - US*


Great Sand Dunes Passing Storm by Tom Quinn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*LOurdes - France*


Lourdes by Guillermo LT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong 08 by - Raphaël Melloul -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nykoping - Sweden*


Untitled by John Koinberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


looking up-1 by Albyn Davis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague
*

Charles Bridge in Night Fog by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Havre - France*


Jeux d'eau - Water games by Jean-Claude., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - Spain*


salamanca. by Catarina Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Tower Bridge by Steve Woodmore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Liguria - Italy*


Beach and sea at dusk, Sestri Levante by Fabio Lugaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso - Chile*


Noche En La Ciudad / Night In The City by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Itapiruba - Brazil*


Brasilien 2017-2018 Itapirubá 5 Fischer und 1 Surfer by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai*


Light by priyankahd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne* 


Into the light by Brian Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


CTA 2000-series Air-Conditioned Cars on Lake St. Bridge by cta web, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Riflessi by vito nobile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Converseta by José Moutinho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto
*

City view by mallice, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Night light in B&W by jnhPhoto, (over 4M views), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Boat sailling on the lake by Sergey Podkolzin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cave lights by Kárász-Kiss Péter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


"can I stop smiling now?" by Robert S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


GRIMALDI'S PIZZA 2/3 by Joe Desiderio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in US*


wanna race? by David Sebben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Michel Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Campos dos Goytacazes. RJ - Brazil*


IMG_3075 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Madrid*

Paseando... by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Friendly pilots from Brazil - Freundliche Piloten aus Brasilien by Burkhard Kohnert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Louis - US*


Giving Stan the green light. The Musial statue, outside of Busch Stadium. Home of the St. Louis Cardinal baseball club. by wrongsam812, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Québec : Où vas-tu quand tu dors en marchant? by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*

Launching the St Ives Lifeboat by Dean Page, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vendee - France*


Vendée by vostok 91, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Commitments by Lee Nichols, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Flowers boat by Cristiano Capponi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Walt Disney, FL - US*


Walt Disney World - Animal Kingdom by Ben Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Finland / Helsinki by Rauno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


Untitled by Drew Ardary, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gometz le Chatel - France*


Gometz-le-Châtel by vostok 91, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


truE bluE by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carcassonne - France*


DSC_0495 by Alyssa Pepi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


2015♥216 by ruggero ranzani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Equilibrium - Equilibrio by Fra Coraggio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice
*

Express courier by Cristiano Capponi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Disgyn by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Birmingham, UK*


Alfie the Lion by Mac McCreery, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England, United Kingdom *


Red Rum Statue Wayfarers Arcade Southport. by James Burke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Italy*


Torino by Gilberto Tortora, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Évora, Portugal*


Acunando las horas by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portland, Maine*


A moody view of Portland Head Light by Andrew Prusack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Menace sur la Tour Eiffel by Photographette76, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wallis, Swiss Alps*


Seracchi by Matteo Zanetti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Handbridge, Chester, England*


Eastgate Clock by Al, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bahnhofsviertel, Frankfurt, Hesse, Germany*


Taunusstrasse by Klaus Greipel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Corners up by Robert Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Lisbon, Portugal*


A Vida entre linhas by Yuri Bittar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Carcassonne, France*


Les remparts by Merlin Emrys, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Cenu by Leandro Gemelgo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm. Hammarbyleden. by lennartborjeson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
"The citizens of Leningrad! When artillery shelling this side of the street is the most dangerous!" Memorial plaque. Saint-Petersburg, Russia, nowadays by Victor_aka_CaptainFred, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Pier-35, Coit Tower & Transamerica Pyramid by SPP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Hilos que siempre se enredan by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Kensington Market, Toronto by g t, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in FRance*


On the roofs by Sohmi ︎, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


_R002009.jpg by Jeremy Longwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hunting Lodge St. Hubertus by H44B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astudillo - Spain*


Astudillo noche by ines, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala D'Or - Spain*


The Rock by Jan Linskens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Germany*


iglesia Bad Sackingen by natx713, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wyoming - US*


light up the sky by Brant Nyberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubrovnik*


Connections by Philip, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Pennsylvania - US*


Guiding Light by steve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Little Boxes on the Hillside by Toby Harriman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona*


Untitled by Nadima García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Pennzoil Aircraft by school40, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


The Stealth Bomber by school40, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Daggdroppar by Berit Sundman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels *


Street stories... Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Kobetamendi (Explore 2013-07-23) by ines, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa*


PortaSoprana_3 by Fabio Acquarone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


size does matter by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ghent - Belgium*


Gent_B_W_2012-02-18_19-39-503 by Thorsten L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montmajour - France*


Montmajour abbey - Abbaye de Montmajour by dominique cappronnier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitstable - UK
*

Whitstable Harbour by Colm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Flying the Flag -Stateside by Dean Page, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

The Mask by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Todi - Italy*


Todi PG by Antonio Casti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Running Around in Circles Landscape by Jamie Hedworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Govone - Italy
*

Govone-Il magico paese di Natale by Antonio Casti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valgrande - Italy*


col quaterna/knieberg by andreas simon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Clent Hills by Peter Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A guided soul. by shiba77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bastogne - Belgium*


The Kiss by Bruno Decuppe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Svitzer Sky alongside MSC Lisa entering Felixstowe by Peter Stokes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aachen - Germany*


Aachener Dom, entwickelt mit Silver Effex by Andreas Schlass, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sealife Oberhausen by My little corner of the_world, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Blocked Content, Artists: Recycle Group, Russian Pavilion at the 57th International Art Exhibition of La Biennale di Venezia by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Louisiana - US*


Sounds of Silence by Mike Whelan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


Green Pisa by Davide Di Monte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nuremberg - Germany*


Every picture tells a story. by CHRIS GIBSON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Market Street by Tristan O'Tierney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Marvin Gaye by Olivier CAENEN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dordrecht - Netherlands*


Dordrecht 2018 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gwangju - South Korea*


Gwangju Film Festival by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice
*

Life-size Works, Carole A. Feuerman, Biennale Arte di Venezia (2017) by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Cold morning by Dirk Förster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Epernay - France*


Gloria by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Luzern
*

Die Jesuitenkirche in Luzern-2 by Steen Marqvard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

L1000248 by 銳龍 李, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*MOntreal*


Les Géants à Montréal by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_1835-2 by Yannis Tzevelekos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Postira, Croatia*


Mandrač by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Neuschwanstein, Germany*


Neuschwanstein by Stefan Wagemann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


Thames River bank, London, February 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Westerdale, England, United Kingdom *


The Seated Man by David Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castello de la Plana, Valencia, Spain*


Castellón de la Plana, Comunidad Valenciana, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Soho, London, England *


Diminishing Doric / SW1 by George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


🌑🌑🌑/// . . . . . Sony Alfa 330 #sony #vsco #cambrige #vscocam #vscogallery #vscodaily #followme #vscocamonly #vscoart #likeforlike #vsconature #vscofeature #vscophoto #london #vscophile #vscogram #sony #vscoeurope #vscocool #vsc by Stepan Chelikov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Water Mill by Cor Slee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Diario di viaggio - Travel diary by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Malmö, Sweden*


A revisit by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mon Repos, Lausanne, Canton of Vaud , Switzerland*


Cela s'appelle l'Aurore by Alexandre Gilgen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Italy*


Torino by Gilberto Tortora, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salamanca, Spain*


Tarde apacible by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Haven, Connecticut*


Freedom by Nora Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Leon, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Plaza Mayor de León, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*An Cobh, Cork, Ireland *


ST.Colmans Cathedral Cobh Co.Cork by Ann Whitty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Washington, D.C.*


Only the one smoker at Union Station. That's still pretty good. by wrongsam812, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*


safety first by Ingrid Lowis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier de Charonne, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Poste du XXe siècle ? by Ploc666, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Holmen, Copenhagen, Hovedstaden, Denmark*


8-legged horse by Ilias Katsouras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Untitled by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Pace 143.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Infrared by Yaroslav Golubev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Us, kids - CDMX by .sl., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Winter Södermalm by Håkon Grimstad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
El Rastro (flea market). by Julián del Nogal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Downtown Haze by 9RockRoad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Long Beach reflections by North Ports, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Parliament Sculptures VII by Bruno Coelho (insta: @born_to_wanderlust), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
IMG_3809 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Over the River by Bobby Allard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
BNF-IR2 by jean claude CUVILLIERS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Immacolata Giordano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Steps by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Résistances @ Molenbeek ¬ 20170605_1473 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Mall by mazaPam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 53 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


A turn in the mist. by Pierre Bodilis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


Grande roue, Place Bellecour, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice: Early evening. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


Cube orange, noir et blanc by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Tropez - France*


Aphrodite à Saint Tropez (la déesse de l'amour et de la sexualité). by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0479 by farid bousba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarlat - France*


Per le vie di Sarlat by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perugia*


Perugia-SAM_8351-1 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


Fab Four by michaelj1998, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nancy - France*


Nancy, place Stanislas by Jean-Pierre RAVAUX, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat*


Etretat 2016-002 by Laurent Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lijiang - China*


From the leaping Tiger's rock. by Pierre Bodilis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perugia - Italy*


Maggiore by Roberto Taddeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Don Pedrito - Brazil*


No equilíbrio by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Young love by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Vendig by korbjump, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taos - US*


rio grande river gorge. taos, nm. 1999. by eyetwist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cannes*

Pour une croisière. by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portovenere - Italy*


perdersi in un mare nero di pensieri... by Lollo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Emeishan - China*


In the Mist of Emeishan. by Pierre Bodilis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*


Bisectriz by Chema Concellón, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


tras el cristal 07 by Santiago Choliz Polo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by robert KOLEVSKI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bage - Brazil*


Muita energia em 2015 by Eduardo Amorim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mataro - Spain*


Gran castell de focs - Les Santes 2014 by Miquel Lleixà Mora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton - UK*


Untitled by Agata Urbaniak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


jellyfish by Mehmet N TURGUT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trevarez - France*


Chateau de TREVAREZ by yann le saout, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Playa del Carmen - Mexico*


brides to be... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berat - Albania*


dome by kellici, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


La otra noche by Diego Carannante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Fe - Argentina*


Puente Colgante 3 by Claudio.Ar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sopelana - Spain*


Cielo y mar by Julen Landa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Man jumping for Joy Scotland National Memorial Edinburgh. by James Burke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mundaka - Spain*


Mundaka by ines, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marrakesh* 


Vendor in Jemaa El Fna by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

Ice mask B&W by Rick Midgley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sardinia - Italy*


Mamutones Mamoiada sardegna by Filippo Sarti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas*


night ccs BN by Leonard Domnguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Otra Avd de NY. by Alicia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Itapiruba - Brazil*


Brasilien 2017-18 Itapirubà Hügel 24 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


street a Milano in Galleria by giovanni paolini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San FRancisco - US*


nightlight ~~please press L :0) by ℙαґḯṧḯ℮ηηε, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Häppy New Year, lots of compassion and success in 2017! by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Serenity by Max, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Dubai*


Interstellar by Rilind Hoxha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Get ready to rumble! by James Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


There's a world going on underground by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Montana - US*


A ride back in time by James Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arles - France*


Suspension. suspending by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US
*

Photo-A-Week, 51/52. Amazonia, Seattle, WA. #photoaweek2017 #igers_seattle #belltown #belltownseattle #BNW_PLANET_2017 #bnw_users #bnw_legit #bnwphotography #bnwminimalismmag #blackandwhitephotography #iphone7 by Andrew Eschbacher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2_DSC5887 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Moncofa -- Spain*

upload a gif


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pumas vs Toluca J. 11 Clausura 2018 by Rodrigo Barquera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Architecture by Boris Krstić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Denver, U.S.A.*
Take the Midnight Train (6/52) by David Langlois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zaragoza, Spain*
Seo lateral. by Antonio Goya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, February 8, 2018 by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
000234520015.jpg by Jorge Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
The Argyle Cut - an east / west cut through Sydney’s The Rocks. Carved out of sandstone, an early public works project undertaken by convicts transported from England by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Центральная торговая улица Хамра. Бейрут, Ливан by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
GEDC0454 by MAHM, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Untitled by Hui Huang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
L1000062-Bearbeitet by Erhard Bewernick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Break in the Rain by Luca Lagò, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia 2018 by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta, Malta by Florent Péraudeau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Crowded square by Chris Vandervelpen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Day After ... by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Port Athinios (Santorini), Greece*
Port Athinios in Santorini by Eleanna Kounoupa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 51 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Boston Public Garden Bridge - Long exposure at night by Barry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament and Museum of History by Howard Sandler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Norrköping, Sweden*
Soft city by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chapultepec, Mexico*
Sin título by kranz fafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Serfaus, Austria*
M by Chris Frank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*
Chilehaus frontal by Matthias Schröder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fukuoka, Japan*
Night time by Ming C Chung - dcnzlogv2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaliningrad, Russia*
Untitled by Evgeny Koloskov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Namibia*
Namibia-0345 by system slave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salamanca, Spain*
Colorful by nmmacedo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bologna, Italy*
Red Arrow by Jacopo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nambula, Mozambique*
Ilha de Moçambique by Dima Man Kee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bremen, Germany*
1st run ! / `Smiley against black and white´ - City Bremen (Ostertor/Steintor) by Uwe Groeber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaunas, Lithuania*
Untitled by Lukas Vaitkevičius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Under the bridge by Sebastian Sighell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Street Photography-4 by Russell Charters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Low Angle by John Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kobe, Japan*
Shashin - DSCN2570 by Mathieu Perron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shenzhen, China*
L9999381 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Neon Light by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
downtown honolulu cruise ship reflection by Guy: Jussum Guy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
Guadalajara, Mexico by Shane Adams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Williams (Arizona), U.S.A.*
I Love Black & White by Douglas Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
The Banisters and the Bridge by Gina Blank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Seven Magic Mountains by Rocio Nurena, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate by SPP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
How we live... by Luc Schuerman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Downtown Los Angeles skyline at night. by Peter Rath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Urban Architecture, Zagreb by edmond gusar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
The Look by Barry Collins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Les Jacobins avant l'orage by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Suburbs of Athens, Greece*
D8C_2439-2 bw copy by NIKOLAOS ATLIDAKIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangalore, India*
Pond Heron by Srihari Kulkarni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Ciudad de Lima by Freddy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
pressa by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC6635 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ufa, Russia*
redgate by andrew k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
KUALA LUMPUR by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bogotá desde DG SENA by Starfury K.O Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Railstation Bangkok by Andy Kobel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Minneapolis, U.S.A.*
Grain Belt Beer by Elizabeth Nemmers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Stein und Glas und Wolken by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tulsa, U.S.A.*
stage lights by michael, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, France*
Strasbourg by Louis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Pace and Stride 219/365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Winter Birds by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Graz, Austria*
Mausoleum Graz by Christian Hoflehner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Time Capsule by West, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
S E R E N I T Y by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Life by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, Vue by Jane del Pozo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
R0000508.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
musée du louvre by Fruzsina N., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southwick, Scotland, United Kingdom *


RSPB Mersehead Nature Reserve by James Johnstone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


12:53:32 by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The bridge*


El puente by Pili Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Skamania, Washington, United States *


Spring snow by Ben McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tirana, Tirane, Albania *


Tirana Skanderbeg Square by cappuccino289, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Contralúz y contra el viento by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Whisper by Oape, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leipzig*


Underground Station by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Tunelo en nekonatan by Stef Denis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jakarta *


alley, Jakarta, Indonesia by Jeff Rosenberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villasuso - Spain*


* Entre algodones * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Torino by vito nobile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


Seattle - Pioneer Square by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


xmas fair by Triniciusverus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro
*

Remadores em P&B by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fenghuang - China*


Early cleaning. by Pierre Bodilis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Dragon's ball by Georges Goué, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cantabria - Spain*


* Silence in the quiet valley´* by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Biosphere en N&B - réflexion de nuit - night reflection by Stef Denis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belem - Brazil*


côncavo telhado / techumbre cóncava / concave roof / concave toit / konkav Dach by Israel Alatorre Cuevas (2M thanx...!!! / 2M de gracias!!!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


Los Angeles - Universal Studios by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santona - Spain*


Babel, un poco mas cerca del cielo by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Winterscape 2018 # 12 ... ; (c)rebfoto by rebfoto ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


The Heart of Trees - closer (Sculpture at Pilane 2012) by Mikael Moiner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Blue Ebro River Soul by Miguel Angel Gómez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled1 by rudy garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
DSCF3511.jpg by Bart Kowalski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Els 'guiris' utilitzen el carril bici per poder fer bones fotos - 14è dia 30 DEB by Xavi Calvo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
DSCF0369 by Marco Tajé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris_2017_Arc_Triomphe_0005-Edit by Randy Liljenberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London by Janardan das, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
taking steps by Francis Mansell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
Malta Luzu by alicejack2002, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels in Black and White by Raphael Dropsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina skyline, United Arab Emirates by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Night by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
LOVE by Michelle Boesch, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Montanejos --Spain*


Manhuelofspain.


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Andorra*


Entre Calanda y Andorra by Pili Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Corrie, Scotland, United Kingdom *


Viking Longboat by James Johnstone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Postira, Croatia*


Swiming in rough sea by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anet, Centre region, France *


Château d'Anet - La Nymphe de Benvenuto Cellini by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oberstrass, Zurich, Canton of Zurich, Switzerland*


Autop by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Massarelos, Porto, Portugal *


Bridge by Francisco Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brighton, United Kingdom*


Alfresco by amipal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*City Hall Area, New York*


Emigrant Industrial by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calaceite, Aragon, Spain*


Calaceite, Teruel, Aragón, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Old Town, Stockholm, Sweden*


Stockholm by MacPepper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands *


Wait in line by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Diego, California*


San Diego Central Library by Bob Segal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varazdin, Croatia*


Korzo (Central Square) by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*


Strøget in Copenhagen by Lotte Grønkjær, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Yale, New Haven, Connecticut *


Thinking by Nora Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Italy*


Torino by Gilberto Tortora, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain*


Trujillo, Cáceres, Extremadura. ESPAÑA. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamakua Coast, Hawaiʻi*


Ride with Royal by Mike Caputo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bamberger, Germany*


Bamberger Dom by Thorsten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Burgos, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Burgos, Castilla y León, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
being close by channyuk (using Albums), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
STOP! by Daniel Dewan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Perth, Australia*
perth_10.10.17-19 by Ed Wilkerson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Balneario Camboriu, Brazil*
Balneário Camboriu City by Alejandro Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Taxi by Nico Francisco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
More Late night Jakarta by Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2018 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Machu Picchu, Peru*
Machu Picchu by Bill Devlin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lucerne, Switzerland*
hElvEtia ✚ by Toni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cincinnati, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Kenny Miskell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Botswana*
Sleeping Lions by naturalturn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beira, Mozambique*
Prepare for the Charge! by Jonathan Hodgson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bilbao, Spain*
Bilbo by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gdynia, Poland*
Untitled by Robert Urbaniak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam by Marc Goldman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Pretty In Pink by Tony McGurk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Spain*
A place to chill by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Coffee from the Station by Bruce Dean, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fukuoka, Japan*
On The Bike by Ming C Chung - dcnzlogv2, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hilo, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
The Tree of The Hilo Island,Hawaii #2 by Jason Meng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moncofa, Spain*
Moncofa2 by Ricard Ramon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Lines by Jake N., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
IMG_7192 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Wuxi, China*
IMG4445fb1 by xiaozhong li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
5H9A2973 kon v3000 by Michael Porter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cardiff, U.K.*
Think DC by Thomas Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trondheim, Norway*
Blue jeans in black and white by Rene Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Untitled by Mishifu The Cat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Ilica by night by Boris Štromar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
dci_035 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Street life by Julien Chauvet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Clocks by Kostis Tatakis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limassol, Cyprus*
Kolossi Castle. Limassol District, Cyprus by Slon Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Schindler's lifts. by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
02/25/2018 by Ram Morales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Old Montreal, Montreal, Quebec by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Itinerant musicians (Músicos ambulantes) by Allain Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
Sailing by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Levante Beach - Benidorm - Spain (Cross Processed) (Panasonic TZ60) (BW) by markdbaynham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Departure by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
-Nyhavn- by Erik_Chavez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dinan, France*
Dinan by Thorsten M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Lady Liberty by Istvan Kadar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Self Doubt 213.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The Bund - Low Clouds by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Morgiou BW by johan masia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Horta - Spain*


2494 Horta de Sant Joan, Tarragona by Ricard Gabarrús, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York
*

Take a Walk on the Wild Side by Eugene J Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flensburg - Germany*


Museumsberg und -hafen Flensburg by Uli Zimmermann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Big ole balloon by larissa foster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec city*


Château Frontenac, Québec by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

OO-HUB Convair 580 DHL by Keith Burton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Lyra practice by Steve Ting, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


downtown Chicago by yuvaraj kasi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenerife - Spain*


Tenerife, The Canary Island, Spain. June 2017. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



LiangLukou Parc by local florian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Hamburg City by Oliver Henze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


Gijón , que guapin ye by Juan Peña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pintura en la calle by Rosa Tomé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Women by Rainer Ralph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hocking Hills State Park - No. 2, Logan, OH, October, 2017 by Norm Powell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tirum - Mexico*


Mayan Temple In Mexico by that_damn_duck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


B0000079.jpg by safetywiseheating smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


colour-splash-daffodill by Paul B Photo/video-orium, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


S/W color by hans kramhöller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wazir Khan Mosque, Lahore, Pakistan*


Surviving through the Wrath of Time by ZaiGHaM Islam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Argyrokastro, Gjirokaster, Albania*


The Clock Tower by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, France*

Rue Faidherbe, Lille at night by PapaPiper (Travelling with my camera), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*NoMad, New York*


Flat Iron Building - NYC by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Morella, Valencia, Spain*


Morella, Castellón, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Areopagos Hill, Athens, Attica, Greece*


Hadrian's Library / from East by George Rex, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vysehrad, Prague, Czech Republic*


Prague by MacPepper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

djole13 said:


> *Areopagos Hill, Athens, Attica, Greece*
> 
> 
> Hadrian's Library / from East by George Rex, on Flickr


Nice photo of Athens


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney, Australia*


Cahill Expressway, Sydney, April 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Camargue, Arles, France*


Herding the Horses by Jayne Renwick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toronto, Ontario, Canada*


Sun Life Centre, Toronto, Ontario by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varazdin, Croatia*


Into Darkness by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijón, Spain*


Downtown by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palacio, Madrid, Spain*


Visto en Madrid. Plaza de España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California*


Last Legs by William Buckley Jr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Staithes, England, United Kingdom*


Classic Staithes by David Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Berlin - Quartier 206 by towoberlin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Cologne, Germany*


Into the light. by FB CS, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Segorbe -- Spain*


Foto: Manuelofspain.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


point of interest by christikren, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anet, Centre region, France *


Entrée du château d'Anet by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Postira, Croatia*


Davorin by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lancashire, England, United Kingdom *


Watching by James Johnstone, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canyon Hot Springs, British Columbia, Canada *


Selkirk Backcountry Lodge--3.jpg by Ben McLeod, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lille, France*


Platform 2, Gare Lille Flanders at night by PapaPiper (Travelling with my camera), on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*NoMad, New York*


A Manhattan Classic by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Morella, Valencia, Spain *


Morella, Castellón, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jingshan, Beijing, China*


Beijing by MacPepper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney, Australia*


Sydney University, April 2018 by Yapham2, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Durham Region, Ontario, Canada*


Durham Region, Ontario, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Varazdin, Croatia*


Into Darkness by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brookland, England, United Kingdom*


Fairfield Church by Brian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Indre-et-Loire, Centre region, France *


Torsion by Massimiliano, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meteora, Greece*


Varlaam Monastery - Meteora by Urban Mood, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Segovia, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Segovia, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thailand*


Brick worker by 2MilkyWay, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland *


Begijnhof, Amsterdam by Angelo Bonetta, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain*


Trujillo, Extremadura, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Bangkok, Thailand*


' สะพานกรุงเทพ - The Krungthep Bridge in Bangkok ' by Andy Zingo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Graffiti Reworked by Mike Porter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Hermitage Castle in grey by James Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


The grey gondolas of Venice by Gerhard Lerch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Banff park - Canada*


Where eagles dare and...goats in grey by James Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A street and a church by Joao Marcos Leite, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bosses ridge - France*


living on the edge....in grey by James Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao - Spain*


Arte = A caer con estilo,Bilbao by Guillermo Amaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


150129 by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in the Himalayas*


Untitled by Oleg Bartunov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice by mrozku, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


* by Luca Carbonari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


it's raining men #2 by Luca Carbonari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


City Hall detail, Brussels - Bruxelles : détail de la façade de l'Hôtel de Ville by j.logo albums, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Philadelphia*_


Philly by Guillermo LT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castros Urdiales - Spain*


Castro Urdiales by Guillermo LT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Départ, Port-en-Bessin-Huppain, Bateau. by Frédéric Chicoisne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reykjavik *


Reykjavik - Ilford Delta 400 by Magnus Joensson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L'attesa... by Sergio Chiodo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Pedro del Rio - Venezuela*


San Pedro del Rio Edo Tachira Venezuela by Josmar Arámbula, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges*


Strolling down the 'Gouden-Handrei' - Brugge, Belgium by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma, verso le catacombe by cristiano corsini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York - Brooklyn Bridge 14 by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Ressaca, praia do Arpoador. Rio de Janeiro, 2017 / Violent sea, Arpoador. Rio de Janeiro, 2017 by Pablo Grilo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heda port - Japan*


Heda Port, Izu by robomatic108, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Compianto sul Cristo Morto by Dimitri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ancona - Italy
*

Ancona by Dimitri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Slow by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almagro - Spain*


Almagro (Place) by Pedro Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


mmf-fotografie.nl_books by http://www.mmf-fotografie.nl/, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Vall d' Uixo --- Spain*

pic upload
Foto, manhuelofspain.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Okachimachi North by Peter Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le Diable est dans les détails by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Columbia, SC - US*


Up, Up & Away Into the Unknown by that_damn_duck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Troyes - France*


Église de la Madeleine de Troyes by Pom Angers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


National Theatre (Prague) by tm boada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Praga 12 by María Ángeles González Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varazdin - Croatia*


Korzo (Central Square) by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Okayama - Japan*


Okayama, Japan. by TLV and more, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa
*

“At Dusk” by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy
*

Autumn in the city by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nantes - France*


Nantes Castle, Nantes - France by BN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Port d'Ouchy, Lausanne, Canton of Vaud , Switzerland*


Sur le site de la Sagrave by Alexandre Gilgen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Northern Scotland*


_DSC6428ed by Alex Carnes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cortegana, Andalusia, Spain*


Cortegana, Huelva, Andalucía, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oslo, Norway*


While waiting by Mona, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montreal, Quebec*


Old Montreal, Montreal, Quebec by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Des Moines, Iowa*


Nollen Plaza sculpture by pollys belvin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Tatton Park, National Trust Gardens*


Japanese Garden - Tatton Park, National Trust by Stephen Entwistle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 62 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Hringbraut by Halldór Örn Óskarsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
The Rocket by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kempten, Germany*
Fischersteige - Das unbekannte Kempten by Sebastian Schuon, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Nules beach -- Spain*

windows print screen
Foto manhuelofspain.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Barcelone by Luc Blain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


068 of 365 - Which way by Incredibly Numing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolouse - France*


Untitled by Guido Squeglia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa - Italy*


"Old Seaside Restaurant" by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Ledge - US*


Through a glass darkly: snowscape 77 by Dimi Sahn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


Santiago by Lugar Citadino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


strong wind by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


When cross over plots just don’t work by Glen Robson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma - Ara Pacis - In & Out - by Maurizio Dodet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Asteróides Trio by Rafael Melo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Island - New Zealand*


Abel Tasman National Park, NZ by - J.S.K photo impressions -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham - UK*


Harley Chopper by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


La Nau Bostik by Xavier Larrosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


18EA4465-DD36-4302-8976-FDDC1C1474F0 by Ronny De Smedt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


By: RainBoy by Guilherme Alex, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Roachend Farm in Ruins by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa*


"Taxi" by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sealife Oberhausen by My little corner of the_world, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Drachenbrücke by My little corner of the_world, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Rana (hyla arborea) by ALFA MH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Northern Ireland - UK*


Mural At Cultra Railway Station by Deek Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avila - Spain
*

DSC_5662 byn_1282 by Francisco Javier Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


The Beauty and the... by Fabiano Rampin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Guilvinec by Louis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


devils by Juergen Trojan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


running to work and back home by Tiit Kööbi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Night Rider by Tiit Kööbi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A wave from the lifeboat crew by Mike T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anghiari - Italy*


anghiari's road by simone signoretti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon *


Lisbon by - J.S.K photo impressions -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seoul *


tout petit la planète... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec city*


quand même les lampadaires ont froid !!! by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow
*

where is the Basilica by Gabriel Plotquin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


PC225902 by Takeshi-F, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

I T A L I A by Danilo Atzori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saravejo *


Connections by Vedrana Domazet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Spain*


JRCazorla-161206-0202 by Jose Ramon Cazorla Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna
*

grafing over the grafs... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


Sans titre - 82 by Gérard Rousseau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kansas city - US*


Untitled by Microcell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ljubljana*


Ljubljana... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle Upon Tyne - UK*


Yellow Rays over Greys by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


DSC01328 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Ascension by Bart Cepek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edmonton - Canada*


Magpie Heavy by Jeff Day, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


covered bridge pont couvert by paul goyette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


東京モノクロームスナップ. 2018 by zdm_elise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tug boat in fog-2.jpg by Darren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2017_001_BW_img507 by Gregorius Septian FK Theo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Times Square Taxi by Barry 'Bazza' Wright, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarnico - Italy
*

Vorrei vederti danzare by giuseppe contino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans - US*


jackson by telephotodreams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
LRM_EXPORT_20180103_183643 by Guillermo Silva Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Uma Avenida chamada Paulista by lu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Mirror window by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
DSCF9490-Edit by Vitaly Shaev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Pier-35, Coit Tower & Transamerica Pyramid by SPP Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Edificio Guardiola by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Urban explorers by mrsparr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
U R B A N - L I F E by Marco Struebig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Waiting by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
_Flikr (49 of 72).jpg by Daniel Knott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
FridaSvensson.2 by MediaFilmFoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2018 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
I see the whole thing come down by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Red busses in London by Sebastian Hillemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Saoud-VI-177 by Saoud Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


insatiability by André Lui Bernardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - France*


Entre l'entrée et la sortie! by Guillaume Gesret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corme - Spain*


PRESTIGE by Jorge Meis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

DSC08415-Editar by natiruiz64, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in China*


TIanducheng, a ghost town in China by Jean-Sebastien David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carcassonne - France*


20131022-_MG_2848 by susi luard 2012, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec - Canada*


Does it snow?...No, it is thousands of bugs again  by manu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pienza - Italy*


Sheep may safely graze ... by littletinperson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frasserburgh - UK*


More Stormy Weather by Linda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


We Need Rock' n' Roll ! by Mathilde BARBARAY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


scene of the crime by K Jurgens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Death Well by Sandipa Malakar (bristii), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Ida - Australia*


Stormy Mount Ida by Gav Owen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sorreisa - Norway*


"Prepare landing task group one! All personnel to muster stations! Prepare for possible hostile environment!" by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Martinique*


Plage du Diamant by Jean-Jacques MATTEI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Here be dragons by Welsh photographs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago - Navy Pier by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ardvey - UK*


Sheep Stop by Paul & Mhairi Carroll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Shot through the heart by Jianwei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


麗水仙都 by glenn hsu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled by daniel molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


:: by Jianwei Yang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

timbertown 3 by brian Corlis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milano Pioggia by giovanni paolini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia. by Holger Schinköthe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Best of Europe 2013 by gsgumbyboy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Provence*


Coup de vent.... by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


9352SE Heading home for tea ! by Graham Fox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nye, NV - US*


Rhyolite, Nevada by RoFighter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


St Andrew Square Lights 1 (B/W) by ḆΞ₪¡, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gold Coast - Australia*


Claim by Adam Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niagara falls *


Horseshoe Falls by Lissa**, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waimea Halo, Hawaii - US*


Waimea Halo by Jeff Stamer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


(alternatives) streets of China by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valais - Switzerland*


crosses in the sky by Jean-Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viana do Castelo - Portugal*


The Sanctuary of Santa Luzia @ Viana de Castelo by Accountant from Cleveland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


293 - 365 by yedman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


Athens by Francis Gosset, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athens*


Athens noir #1 by Raffaele, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


"Best Of" 2004 by Rien Croonenborghs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bratislava*


Bratislava by GUILLE TINTORÉ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brno - Czech Republic*


In Brno even the trains are cool... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai*


Just Another Best Bus. by Amit Chahalia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


selective Pudong by AndreLup, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


BW Rio by AndreLup, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

El Campello. Spain.

screen capture freeware
Foto manhuelofspain, 2009.


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Forum at night by DARREN BROUGHTON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - France*


Inaccessible by Atreides59, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Monica, CA -US*


Seen in Santa Monica CA by D B Morton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


IMG_7402 by Nicolas J, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bow Valley - Canada*


The Morant's curve Bow Valley by paul goyette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


20171230-_DSF2005.jpg by darius parvaneh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Smile at the camera, please by Staffan Cederborg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bratislava*


Mercadillo Bratislava by GUILLE TINTORÉ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


City Life 1 by Ezio Scotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ronda - Spain*


Puente Nuevo by julio moreno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Les Invalides by AndreLup, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Fremont Frame Under the Bridge by Bryden McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


That look by Bruno Cortet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bovo Marina - Italy*


Seacolours by Frank Wolf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


DSC07036 by Adam Dvorak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goldfield, NV - US*


what they do to old cars in goldfield... by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


namaskar - my passage to india by NADIA CIANELLI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Averau Mount - Italy*


Monte Averau - 2649 m by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rennes - France*


I'm OK! by Florian LEROY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fussen - Germany*


View from Neuschwanstein - reposted by That Photo Taker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*

Rua do Porto by Jose Sarmento, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Pont d'Iéna by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Briancon - France*


Briançon - City Walls by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Sebastian - Spain*


La Gran Vía de la Concha by Jon Díez Supat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha*


Doha Skyline by marco ferrarin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


Smögen(Explored) by Robert W, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in FRance*


Windsurf - Cygne - Sanguinet - Landes by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


best of vietnam no watermark-3 by Paul Blamire, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambridge - UK*


The trees of Cam by Chris Stonehouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


well north of venice by Reinhard Lampano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castelluccio di Norcia - Italy*


Castelluccio di Norcia by Nadia D'Agaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenkasi - India*


Guardian of the Lands by Sathis Ragavendran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nismes - Belgium*


A River Runs Through It by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Best of Friends.jpg by Craig Corl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake District - UK*


The Duke of Portland Boathouse by .Brian Kerr Photography., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Out in front by Chris Johnston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arles - France*


Instantanés Urbain - Frank Gehry Arles by Misa ATO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Paddington Nights by Danny Shrode, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Day out with the second family! by Gareth Cullen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore city, Singapore*
Traversing Arches by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Perspective by Amanda Assis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
P5141188_DxO by Dmitriy Lebedev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Palace of Fine Arts (left) and Central Avenue Lázaro Cárdenas (right), Mexico City. by Yaotl Altan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valencia, Spain*
Untitled by Javi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Dewey Square, Boston by Ron Perry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Veria, Greece*
Βεροια DSC03681 by Sotiris Marinopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Waikiki at Night by sugiro15, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
201803-001-013.jpg by Tommy Feldt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid_2408 by Oscar Dieguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Mural Sydney by 1DesertRose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ordino, Andorra*
Puente en l'Angonella by Isaac Torrontera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil 2014 by Save the Dream, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante, Spain*

Casa Carbonell by Fotomondeo, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Breathless|New York|USA by Giovanni Riccioni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament Hill (35mm film) by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
Lungotevere by Andrea Rapisarda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dublin, Ireland*
Trinity College in the early eavening by Billie T., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Li river, China*
Li River - Guilin, China by Jesse Estes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Modena, Italy*
Modena (Italy): UNESCO World Heritage Centre by theSnoopyG - thanks for over 1/2 million views!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Arrival at Marseille Harbour by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Angoulême, France*
Late by Julien Seignol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mersin, Turkey*
Aksam by Cihan Yüce, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Piza, Italy*
blackwhitegreen by OMAR MASRI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin views by Wilfried Krüger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oulu, Finland*
P5170198 by Mikko Petteri Piippo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Skopje, F.Y.R.O.Macedonia*
Bleki Black by Cantor Dust, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zadar, Croatia*
in blue by tomi tomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Munich, Germany*
010 by terrible_volk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Architecture generations by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
When two shopping bags collide by Ben Gee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne, Australia by Toby Forage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Stepping Out by John Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nagoya, Japan*
Modern glass and steel architecture of Kyoto train Station by Andrés García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pasadena, U.S.A.*
Downtown Pasadena,California Lake Avenue Facing North by Digital Film, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jönköping, Sweden*
Nightview over the harbor of Jönköping by Peter Sundberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Finding Beauty by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Wirls by Andrew Gibson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Blocks by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Grassmarket, Edinburgh using Ricoh Grd IV by Austin O'Hara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ghent, Belgium*
Close your eyes and float away by I am Spheric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
The Frankfurt skyline by Andrea Rizzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
bridge shoot by Chilanga Cement, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Losing My Religion by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Untitled by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris.14-15.4.18_1536_1 by Anthony Edgar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
R0000847.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Roses_bw by Anthony Edgar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Art Science Museum by CW Quah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
edit 6 miami by kerisabbott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
MUNE by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
P5141252_DxO by Dmitriy Lebedev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Waiting by Pedro Jacobo López, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Montreal by Pierre-Olivier Beaudry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montevideo*


Monochrome night by Carlos Mota Jr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Bordeaux by Nickotof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bydgoszcz - Poland*


going across the river by PolaLaa(very busy currently), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*BUenos Aires*


El Cabildo by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jericoacoara - Brazil*


A day on the lake by Roberto Alcântara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iguazu falls*


Power by Stefano Trezzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


1R8A2662 by Johnny [Shakedown], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buens Aires*


Buenos Aires by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town*


Two planes at sunrise (BIG format) by Marco Maria Marcolini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Namibia*


Desert on the go BW (BIG format) by Marco Maria Marcolini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerash ruins - Jordan *


Ruins of Jerash, Jordania by Marco Maria Marcolini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires
*

Ruins of Jerash, Jordania by Marco Maria Marcolini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


OCA - 49/365 by Flávio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Série - Monumento às Bandeiras 01 by Alexandre Zoppa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Ein Stück Venedig / A piece of venice by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Nigeria*


Refinery City by Irene Becker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oman*


Moony desert, unconventional sunrise by Marco Maria Marcolini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Old Building - Modern Building by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Passira - Brazil*


Untitled by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frutillar - Chile*


The Pier black and white by Pablo Rogat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alkmaar, Holland*
Three O'Clock in Alkmaar by Emil de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pau, France*
Jour de pluie by Borruel Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Viru by alexpta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Minsk, Belarus*
Playing in a Gray Country by Isabel Sommerfeld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Red Carpet Treatment, Berlin. by Court Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bologna, Italy*
Piazza Galvani by Anna Paola Rosaspina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Timisoara, Romania*
Urban by Gheorghe Dârle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*
Monument to the Soviet Army by Court Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pula, Croatia*
Arco dei Sergi - Porta Aurea by Daniele Cogotzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liège, Belgium*
16E4934 by Morton THIOKOL, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
180324 Rotterdam-4638 by Marco De Waal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Final approach mono by Allan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
View from Parliament House to CBD Melbourne, VIC by rgiw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
block tower by Lawrence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Kanransha by Edson Chilundo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lahaina, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Coast fishing by Ilyssa Calonsag, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Harpa at night by Þorkell Sigvaldason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Regard sur Habitat 67. by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Underground by Alban BOUFFORT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
5_DSC5565 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm 14 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Brooklyn Bridge by JMFusco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Union Square, San Francisco by Laura Drake Enberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Seattle, WA by Matt Ramsey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*
And then it rained! by SimplSam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orléans, France*
The thief of time by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bora Bora, French Polynesia*
Overwater bungalows at Four Seasons Bora Bora by Brandon Falls, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Domovinski most bw by Ivan Vranić hvranic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_328 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Les Jacobins avant l'orage by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kalamata (Messinia), Greece*
Paralia by Laurent Crestani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Fifth Third Bank, Detroit by Matt Pokluda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guangzhou, China*
Drone Panorama Guangzhou by Stephen H, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Novosibirsk, Russia*
Metro by Veniamin Tropeznikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
. by Fernando Terrazzino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bilbao, Spain*
Bilbao black and white by Hector Sanjuan Santos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
Leica I Model A by Noppanan Arunvongse Na Ayudhaya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - 2018 by Valentina Ceccatelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pompei (Napoli), Italy*
Pompei by Geoff MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*York, England, United Kingdom*


Castlegate House by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


a moment before turning lights off -Earth Day by goran šantar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montreal, Quebec, Canada*


Old Montreal, Montreal, Quebec by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palacio, Madrid, Spain*


Plaza de España de Madrid. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubai*


Закат в пустыне / Sunset in the desert by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bulli, Wollongong, New South Wales*


the great gig by TLP images, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saintes, Poitou-Charentes, France*


La Passerelle de Saintes by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cieszyn, Silesian, Poland*


Untitled by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Russia*


2018.04.21_111/365 - follow the storm (somewhere in Russia) by Taema, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Venice by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Sopot by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*


The Fab Four have got a ticket to ride..... on the ferry across The Mersey by ParrPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*West Village, New York*


West Village NYC by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


DSC05668-BW-WB-Cn-1024.jpg by Pete Z, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Teruel, Aragon, Spain*


Monumentos de Teruel, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in US*


Wigwam Motel, Route 66 by - J.S.K photo impressions -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Texola - US*


Texola, Texas by - J.S.K photo impressions -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


El Borne. Centro Cultural by GUILLE TINTORÉ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa
*

"Piazza De Ferrari" by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Callejeando por el Gotico by GUILLE TINTORÉ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco bay - US*


SF Bay2 by JD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Colorado - US*


Natural Forces by Dee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Missouri - US*


sittin' spot by haint_blue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nice - France*


Untitled by Caesa Picsproduction, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dover - UK*


Safe anchorage by Keith Bowden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peak District National Park - UK*


Peak District National Park 2014 England by Anna Marija Bulka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Louisiana - US*


Misty Morning by Tom Floyd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Modern buildings of Singapore skyline landscape by Sasin Tipchai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borrego desert - US*


The Sun's Rays In Black And White by Bill Gracey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durdle door - UK*


Durdle Door by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*South Orkney Islands - Antartic*


Approach to South Orkney Islands 2008 by Rob Friel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Untitled by FabCampa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Bartolomeo valley - Italy*


Campi seminati by Gianni Armano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kraljevica - Croatia*


Stuck in the shipyard by Tomislav Ćuto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mannheim Wasserturm by Grimm_photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cantabria - Spain*


Natural communication by MeryAn River's, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz - France*


régate by jean marc losey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guilin - China*


Cable cars by Syahrel Hashim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plasencia - Spain*


Marco natural by Eduardo Estéllez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rouen - France*


Métro dans les airs by isabeau bugelle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cesky Tesin, Moravian-Silesian Region, Czech Republic*


Cieszyn by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shoreditch, London, England*


Eagle House by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abandoned*


The domain by Vladimir Kar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Viso, Madrid, Spain*


Edifício Bronze by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saintes, Poitou-Charentes, France*


Dans l'Arène by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shieldfield, Newcastle upon Tyne, England*


Riverside Reflections by David Pretswell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Burgos, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Burgos, Castilla y León, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam - Street by Michael Hertel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*


Ночной Сингапур / Night Singapore by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montreal, Quebec, Canada*


Montreal, Quebec, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osijek, Croatia*


bulevar Osijek by goran šantar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Galicia, Spain*


El Cantabrico (9) by Piotr Stachowiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vinagora, Croatia*


Rural Perspective by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rivoli, Piedmont, Italy*


le Piemont by Katell Ar Gow, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Birmingham, England*


Victoria Square, Birmingham by Paul Arthur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Lille, France*


Lille Night Out by PapaPiper (Travelling with my camera), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Chinatown Singapore-013 by Daniel Yong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
Beirut Cityscape by HUSAM MNEIMNEH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150412_0073M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DR150412_0073M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nevers - FRance*


Train urbex by Alex Aimé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Toy Train, Ooty by Sophie Balfour-Lynn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


South India by Maurizio Cardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ruby falls,TN - US*


Silhouette Falls by Karlis Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Untitled by Thierry Lothon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


SS Rotterdam by Richard P!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vierves sur Virois - France*


Vierves-sur-Viroin by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Haute Vienne - FRance*


Entrée du château de Lussac-les-églises - Haute vienne - Limousin by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


S.F. BCN by ESTEFAN MAUZNER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Last chance to evacuate planet Earth by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chute de la Chaudière - Canada*


Chute de la Chaudière by Patrice St-Gelais, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


IMG_4380 by Matthias Rühlemann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ebro delta - Spain*


ENFOCA en el Delta del Ebro. Noviembre de 2009 by ESTEFAN MAUZNER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_9831 by riccardo bruni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


Fire the Lasers! by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istarska - Croatia*


frozen by Artur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai
*

SimCity by Karim Shakarchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Up to the Clouds - Hongkong 112/188 by *Capture the Moment*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bodiam castle - UK*


Bodiam Castle - View from Northwest at barbican and gatehouse by Hans-Joachim Degen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charenton - France*


Passerelle d'Ivry-Charenton (France) by William J, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meaux - France*


Jardin Bossuet. Meaux, oct 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Aéroplage by René Carrère, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Old Guatemala city*


Fountain in Antigua ! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*



This Entrance Was Assigned Only to You by Andreas Fusser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanguinet - France*


Rest in the fog by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Old and the New by Southern Cal. guy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Someone must have slandered Josef K. by Andreas Fusser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Solin - Croatia*


Thunders... by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Targoviste - Romania*


δύναμις by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Targoviste - Romania*


. by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome
*

500 by George Argyrakis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


flash mob by Antonio Martorella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


Cross boat by ZEK ZUHMHA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venezia by João Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auckland*


Big Rubber Ducky by Winston Tan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgorod - Russia*


2018-01-26_20-35-09_001 by Maxim Basov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sebatu - Indonesia*


Ubud by Simon Clare, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York 11 by julio moreno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Passira - Brazil*


Untitled by Hélder Santana (@hd.santana), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


Strange fatomatic help by ZEK ZUHMHA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto - Japan*


Pagoda Kiyumizu-dera by Juan Carlos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cascais - Portugal*



Cascais-01 by Sniper1999, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoriaville - Canada*


Where Will We Put That Snow ? by Guy Samson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bergkuh Cutout by Michael Fahl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


11S memorial - Spechless by Merche Maravé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Los guardianes verdes de Alfonso XII. Madrid (Spain) by aurora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


Rodovia Transamazonica by Eladio Pedrosa Jr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


ready for take off by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clermont Ferrand - France*


Clermont Ferrand: Dettagli Basilica Romanica di Notre Dame-du-Port by Fabrizio Buoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sant'Eraclio - Italy*


Carnevale dei Ragazzi di Sant'Eraclio by Nadia D'Agaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Sant'Eraclio - Italy*


Carnevale dei Ragazzi di Sant'Eraclio by Nadia D'Agaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Within His Gaze by Jihane Darkaoui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Nubes de tormenta by ser4a, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Parking New York by julio moreno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cerf Island - Scheilles*


Cerf Island by Mathilde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong Bay - Vietnam*


Recuerdos de Vietnam by GUILLE TINTORÉ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


2018☯016 by ruggero ranzani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pro veritate criptica by Pedro Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Flower Selective by Fenriz Filosofen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Granada - Spain*


Su Pelo - Granada by Eddy Allart, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loch Ard, Stirling District, Scotland*


The blue isle (mono) by David McCulloch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*England, United Kingdom *


Goredale Scar by Graham Hodgetts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Teruel, Aragon, Spain*


Leoncia en Teruel, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Каменное кружево Милана / Milan stone laces by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*


Record by VisualTheatrics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Help ,.. the oil refinery - the European air pollutant from Bosnia 2 by goran šantar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tokyo, Japan*


R0003741 by jason5lee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jerusalem, Israel*


Jerusalem by Peter Krumme, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arnhem, Netherlands*


Staionshal Arnhem 2 by Ger Raatsie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wiltshire, England, United Kingdom*


The stones and the tourists by Rod and Di, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Čakovec, Croatia*


Untitled by Domagoj Koprek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore streets, Singapore*
In their own world by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok_April_2018_06 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160605_0323 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Nothing by Mister Blur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
MADRID ANSEL ADAMS-8 by Luis Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Bondi Beach - Endless summer by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Old and New Istanbul by Rahul Gaywala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
PRAÇA DE SANTA TERESA by Fernando Barbosa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Empire State at night by Esté Beerwinkel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Notre-Dame de Paris 1 by lesphotosdedaniel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Walking on the South Bank by Tawny042, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
the strange couple by Davide, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mosta, Malta*
Watching the world go by. Mosta, Malta. by Bill Banyard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Road to the Paradise... by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Night by ljohnstn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Untitled by Despina_F., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ulua beach ar Maui, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Ulua beach Maui Noir by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 63 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dallas - US*


Pioneer Plaza Sculpture - Downtown Dallas, TX by Randy Stewart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tenerife*


Loro Parque, Tenerife by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC2220 -Rails by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong
*

Hong Kong skyline - Hong Kong Park - HK China by Laurent LIU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Toledo by Vera Villadóniga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Teresopolis - Brazil*


TERESÓPOLIS - Rio de Janeiro by JCassiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Dennis Kayser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rosset lagoon - Italy*


Lago Rosset e Punta Basei by Valter Venturelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*São Julião - Portugal*


São Julião by Nelson de Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bermeo - Spain*


final destination by Andrei Pavel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


P4630445xx by Tihomir Dimitrov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20161127-08 by Hubert Lentrein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Gondola at New york central park by Djoni Djaafar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bucharest*


Untitled by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver island - Canada*


Shipwreck | February 2018 by Petrus Klopper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York *


One Sunday afternoon by Leguman vs the Blender, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


20180217-15 by Augustin BIRAU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ardeche - France*


Le diable restera de l'autre côté... by woltarise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


gantry view 50mm mono '14 by Eli Friedmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


275/365 ~ Marktplatz Heppenheim ~ by Wolfgang Schmitt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden - Germany*


_MG_2508 - Balancing unbalanced by Alex DROP, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Finisterre - France*


7968bretagne-n&b copy by Rémi Bridot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


074thailande-n&b by Rémi Bridot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santos - Brazil*


Tropical beach in Brazil by Manoel Souza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zamora - Spain*


El Duero by Anna Schwensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somehwere in Thailand*


078thailande-n&b by Rémi Bridot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maldives island*


Early morning, Vilamendhoo Island Resort by Vilmos Vincze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


Monochrome Monday: Sultry Ribbons Aglow by Natalie Bell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toulouse - France*


Time to close by Dieter Krehbiel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Time with Ted by Jennifer MacNeill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


skyline by rocco_bologna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


starfield simulation by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rennes - France*


Departure by Guillaume Gesret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hanging In There by Victor Nelhiebel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Taxi! by THE.ARCH, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Perspective of Three by Geoff Kass, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Landes - France*


Black WARF by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


eyeye by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago zoo*


Scan-091123-0012 by spencewine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Monica - US*


Santa Monica Beach at Sunset by Robert Borden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Via Ferrata Loen by Bjarne Lund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*

Entropy by Pietro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Preston - US*


Untitled by Urban Archeology, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Xalapa - Mexico*


Luz Divina by ·júbilo·haku·, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


"Hoy es Hoy" - Piazza Solferino (Torino) 2 by Nicolò Villa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


Cabeza Colosal Córdova by Adrian Saldaña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


The perfect parking spot by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Exiting the Port of London at Gravesend by Marek Ziebart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


All gone, just ghost dancing by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milano_Marin by Marco Busatto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
ABB FORMULA E PARIS 2018 by Michelin Motorsport FIA Formula E, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline | London | UK by darkcloud154, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Grand Canal by MrKotek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xewkija, Malta*
Xewkija Rotunda Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
... tears from Heaven ... ( ... for Brussels ... ) by Fede Falces ( ...♥... ), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Le Havre, France*
Espace Oscar Niemeyer - Le Havre by Anthony Luco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
DSCF2413.jpg by Ross Gray, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Didcot, Oxfordshire, England*


GWS 73917bw by Stephen Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


just another lovely day in paradise by Hendrik Lohmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krna, Durres, Albania*


Kruje by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Ferenščica by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Larimer, Colorado, United States *


Vast Open Country by John Crisanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Executioner (mono version) by Neil Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow, Russia*


2018.04.02_092/365 - Monochrome of Dirty Time. by Taema, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cornwall, England, United Kingdom*


COR_0600 - Carn Brea Castle, Carn Brea, Redruth, Cornwall by John Luxton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saintes, Poitou-Charentes, France*


Parcours initiatique... by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Museo de Arte Tigre, Tigre, Argentina*


Stars by Graciela Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chile*


Valdivia by Yelena Pegova, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pont Pen-Y-Benglog, Wales, United Kingdom *


Pen yr Ole Wen by Graham Hodgetts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Untitled by Shyjith Kannur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Summer by Anna Sikorskiy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
tour eiffel in paris, france by thevvision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
FLYING FRENCH FLAG 2 by Mohan Gumatay, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
philippines (1 of 1)-10 by Polar Bear 1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Paseante. by Gerardo Valadez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151107_1431D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
DSC03832 by Norbert Leal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
City of lights. by George Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
IMG_7629-Redigera by Pierre-Louis Ligier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
At Night by Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
At the Doorstep by CJ Burnell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
DSC_8539 by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, Brasil 2014 by Save the Dream, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
10th Street, 2017 by Alan Barr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Street photography Barcelona black and white 2018 Buyun (1) by Buyun_Bcn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Smoke Signals by Petricor Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Tour Eiffel by Marius Hanin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
P-00470-No-444_rt_1 by Steven Lippitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Our Tradition is Freedom by JBG Photos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ypres, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


Ypres Cloth Hall, Belfry by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Largs, Scotland*


Back and forth on the firth (mono) by David McCulloch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Albion Park Aerodrome, New South Wales, Australia*


Fw - 190 - Early arrival to WOI 2018 by TLP images, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Canonbury, London, England*


Arriva London LT498 by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trieste, Italy*
DSCF0131 by antonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
National Gallery of Canada, Ottawa, Ontario by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Untitled by Svein Skjåk Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Covarrubias, Spain*
Un pomeriggio d'estate a Covarrubias by Maritè Toledo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Braunschweig, Germany*
gegen den Wind by Andreas Höschel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Étretat, France*
Etretat by Romain Delcroix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tirana, Albania*
Night Taxi by Fatih Soysal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plzen, Czech republic*
Plzeň by Jan Karafiát, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
Streets of Krakòw by Lorenzo Scarpellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
351/365 - Canary Wharf by Anna Heath, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Suur Rannavärav by Markus Heinonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Deliberate tempos 188.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Roof by Daniel Richards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oviedo, Spain*
El muro by Teresa Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stavanger, Norway*
Ved sjøen på Hundvåg by Bärbel Nielsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Midas touch. by bas handels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Hurry by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Motherland Monument, Kiev, Ukraine by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lourdes, France*
Lourdes, parvis du sanctuaire by gaillardou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*
Centro de São Paulo by Léo Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hefei, China*
Those People Who Were In The Snow 01 by Tao Wu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm by Edgaras Vaicikevicius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Odessa, Ukraine*
20170202-DSC_0253 by Ігор Самойлюк, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rabat, Morocco*
Agdal by night. by xTreMovies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Table Mountain from Signal Hill by Hiten Naik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Goes, Holland*
A little something to brighten up your day? by Mister G.C., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pompei (Napoli), Italy*
Pompei by Geoff MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
- McDonald's Thanksgiving Day Parade 2017 Chicago by David Mihaly, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
North End from East Boston by Guillaume Andrieu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
‏Khalifa International Stadium - Doha, Qatar Real madrid Vs Paris Saint-Germain 2014-1-2 Isco 23 Canon 1100D 18-200 mm Ps استاد خليفة الدولي - دولة قطر ، الدوحة مباراة ريال مدريد و باريس سان جيرمان by abdullah khalaf, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Take the steps by Hussain Al-Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
R0001060.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Le Louvre by Night (black & white) by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Street art de Paris by Andreas Bücker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rochechouart castle*


Rochechouart castle by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Payernne - Switzerland*


Blériot by HPGIS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Hague*


DierenDag Feest 6 by Jadwiga Żuraniewska (Iguana), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


DARTH & TROOPER by Clark Tanaka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


William Harry Vane by Dave Webster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


Western Screech Owl by Ken Shults, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olympic peninsula - US*


oiseaux by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Couples by Ermanno Albano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


The Royal Guard by Per Österlund, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled *


Départ dos by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Autunno al Castello by BBIANCA18, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


More Than A Few by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Air and light and time and space by Keith Fannon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Over+Time by Tomas Armanavicius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*

Snow Day by Ryan Budhu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


IMG_0513 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Devon - UK*


Paignton,Devon,UK by ciderfrenzy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*FReeeport - US*


Mr & Mrs by J Labrador, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in France*


Désolation... by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amarapura - Myanmar*


El puente de U Byen (I) by ehenar04, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malcesine - Italy*


Facilis descensus Averno (LightZone version) by Carlo Ch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Liguria - Italy*


Chi non lavora non fa....!!! by Antonio Casti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California*


Post-420 In The Park by Jim B., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Argyrokastro, Gjirokaster, Albania*


Gjirokaster by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vaasa, Ostrobothnia, Finland*


UFO by Olle Pursiainen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Ferenščica by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Capri, Campania, Italy*


Naples09201-6 by Phychi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wales, United Kingdom*


L2018_0987 - Craig Goch Dam, Elan Valley, Powys, Wales by John Luxton, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meschers-sur-Gironde, Poitou-Charentes, France*


Accès par la falaise by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Retiro, Buenos Aires, Autonomous City of Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Nocturna Puerto Madero by Graciela Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hague, Netherlands*


Den Haag by Felix Bertels, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zafra, Extremadura, Spain *


Zafra, Extremadura, España by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hà Nội, Hanoi, Vietnam*


SHF_6124_Ha Noi by Doan Quoc Tuan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Arenal, Seville, Andalusia, Spain*


Sala Capitular by Steph Gallant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brenta Dolomites, Italy*


Lights & clouds on a late afternoon by Alberto Bregani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greenfield Village, Houston, Texas*


20180422 005b by Ron Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tasmania, Australia*


Tessellated pavement by Pierre Pihouee, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Havixbeck, Germany*


Burg Hülshoff in Havixbeck by Fotografie_Chris, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


closing in... by Vladimir Barvinek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*


Mont St Michel by Geneviève Ricard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Утро в Венеции / Morning in Venice by Dmitrii Loktionov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Diamond Head, Honolulu, Hawaii*


Waikiki by John Willoughby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Confidence by Olivier Pouzin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas*


RunaWay !!!!!!!!! by imagejoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


051159 09 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Videl'tsy - Ukraine*


Paperman by Alexandr Tikki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Walking in winter HFF by Birgitta Sjöstedt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


ALMOST HUMAN by VAN JOHNSON PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Ghosts in the city (Helsinki, Finland) by Rhawi Dantas - http://dantas.photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camargue - France*


chevaux Camargue-1833 by Nadine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas*


Jump !!!!!!!! by imagejoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rieti - Italy*


Italian trip by Bruno Zaffoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Plaza de España, Seville by alex7341, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bass Hall by Lance Eckels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris Noir series by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit*



Michigan Central Station by revansj, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oost-Vlieland, Holland*
Church on island Vlieland by Erwin van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


AUTUMN IN W/B. by Victor Manuel Gómez G., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Agra - India*


Inside the Taj Mahal by Sankha Chakraborty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


14.31 Camden London by Andy Currey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limassol, Cyprus*
Oval by ESTjustPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


54.Biennale d'Arte di Venezia, Corderie dell'Arsenale, performer Ryan Gander e Josh Smith by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ostrava, Czech republic*
Nuclear dawn by Tadeas H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas*


For What its Worth !!!!! by imagejoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Suurtüki ja Plate Torn by Markus Heinonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Spring is in the Air 220.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Bus, Liverpool Street, London by Ariel Majtas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Couple Enjoying View of Adriatic Sea with Mountain Backdrop in Perast, Montenegro by Miles Astray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torriana - Italy*


Untitled by Sara Bonvicini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Napoli, Italy*
Naples09201-5 by Phychi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


LE NOZZE DI FIGARO | AS BODAS DE FÍGARO WOLFGANG AMADEUS MOZART (1756-1791) by Ricardo Martins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Unknown place*_


Knightshayes B/W by Roger Cutler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
Torino by Gilberto Tortora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*

The lost language of cranes by Gate Gustafson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Royal Liver Building, Liverpool, UK by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orsini - Italy*


Guglia R.Orsini Soleto by Cinzia A. Rizzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Collalbrigo - Italy*


Country roads, take me home... by Roberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bergen, Norway*
Center of commerce by lensflare82, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marostica - Italy*


NOT DECISIVE MOMENT N.206 by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L1000914.jpg by popmarttour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lodz, Poland*
Lodz, Poland by Max Sturgeon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan
*

Retrospettiva by Nick Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
City of Edmonton at Night by Joe Chowaniec, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bnaja Luka - Bosnia Herzegovina*


Heavy snow in Banja Luka by Tihomir Pavlović, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
double moon by Christian Robold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo
*

Frognerparken by John Petter Hagen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guadalajara, Mexico*
Guadalajara, Jalisco by Juan Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Seecel_1 by Ivan Vranić hvranic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Fuji view - Japan*


stars and the mountain by Stefan Speidel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocky Mountain - US*


The wonder of a Chinook Arch by James Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
théatre des celestin by Raphael Géhin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Biking in the Rain by Araleya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inle lake - Myanmar*


Inle Lake - Birmanie by © Alexis Rangaux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
One Night in Athina by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


F_47A4995-BW-1-Canon 5DIII-Canon 70-300mm-May Lee 廖藹淳 by May Lee 廖藹淳, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Streetcar - Tramway by Noemie.C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Black lake - Montenegro*


BLACK EYES by Nenad Spasojevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Foggy day on the fjord by Christian WILT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Mainbernheim by Ariel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Eggbrough Serenity by Richard Croft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Columbia river gorge - US*


The island by Hans Franchesco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Colombo, Sri Lanca*
DSCF0247.jpg by Jean-Luc Riedo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


... last reflexion ... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
Hotel TajMahal...On a lazy December... by Debmalya Mukherjee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L'envol by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
Frankfurt Panorama View by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Paisible by Murcie Flora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niagara falls*


Niagara Falls by Jordan Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Au commencement... by FP Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Sevilla Spain by Marcelo TBR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


The moat at Little Moreton Hall by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montpelier - France*


Le Château d'Eau ,Place Royale du Peyrou (Montpellier France) #3 by Richard Blanquet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Graz, Austria*
daily shopping by Andreas Schalk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guangzhou - China*


[177/365]: the waiting game.[Explored] by Ata Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fez, Morocco*
Untitled by Elena Miari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Oberdorla im Morgendunst by thomas hesse | photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Vendémiaire in Hong Kong by Harmony Li, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monza - Italy*


Cameraman with a view, Monza, Italy by samuli jortikka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angouleme - France*


In the mist by Jean-Luc Peluchon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


TUNNEL view by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Cinematic scene #1 Bangkok by Grant Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Hombre caminando by M A N U G C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Bay Bridge B&W by Chris Stout, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vizzavona - France*


Bryzlame - 2017 La chapelle by Bryzlame Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aswan - Egypt*


Not that busy by Vinicios de Moura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Portland, U.S.A.*
Mercedes-Benz C300 (actual while riding photo) by SoulRider.222, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The art lover by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chester, U.K.*
Eastgate Clock by Al, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
151 by Brian Crawford, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Touched by light by Rabican7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leon - Spain*


The end by Javier Carrasco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The crossing (explored 12 Nov. 2017) by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


*** by Misha Sokolnikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
R0001053.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beacon - UK*


Beacon by Ron Yorgason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Douce Confrontation by Bastien NICOLAS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Carneval in Prague (IV) by Michael Wögerbauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The No.15 to Trafalgar Square-selective colour by Lee Nichols, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Basel - Switzerland*


Tram by Umberto Zornio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Tourists II by Lee Nichols, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stavanger - Norway*


Stavanger... by Laurent, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L'oeil du cyclope ! by PATRICK Lr, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night Walking by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California*


San Francisco by Jim B., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Naples, Campania, Italy *


Naples09201-2 by Phychi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salford Quays, Salford, Greater Manchester, England*


L. S. Lowry... the charcoal version (Explore 01/05/18 #4) by Andy Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moscow, Russia*


2018.03.30_089/365 - UGLYTOWN by Taema, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
bridge on the atlantic road by Jurgen Innerebner, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*


4321 by Jan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chatelaillon-Plage, Poitou-Charentes, France*


J'aime pas les tracteurs !!! by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Recoleta, Buenos Aires, Argentina*


Viernes por la noche by Graciela Pierre, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Jersey, US*


DSCF3961_edited-2 by Damon Branch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*


Untitled by David Davidoff, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chester, England, United Kingdom* 


Halton Spartans (explored) by Rachael Webster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Paris 2018 - Architecture [EXPLORED] by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain*


Trujillo, España. Monumento a Pizarro. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*El Arenal, Seville, Andalusia, Spain*


Seville Cathedral by Steph Gallant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pont Pen-Y-Benglog, Wales, United Kingdom*


Tryfan by Graham Hodgetts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Rekonstrukcija na Markovom trgu by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Feijenoord district, Rotterdam, South Holland*


Rotterdam by Julius Tjintjelaar, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*York Castle, York, England*


Clifford's Tower by Andy Rouse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Utrecht, Utrecht, Netherlands*


Parkeergarage de Cope 10 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Penso ad un giorno d’incantesimo e delle giostre d’ore troppo uguali mi ripago. by Maria Francesca Ferraina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Tatyana Petkova, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Masjid Abdul Gaffoor, Singapore by Kamal Mohideen's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Comillas - Spain*


Fantasia en Comillas by Pedro Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro *


World of child by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burujon - Spain*


Barrancas de Burujón, Toledo, España by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Il mare verticale by paola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Macao*


Ruins of St Paul - Macau (2017) by A. K. Tan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz, VLC - Spain*


A Quick Look by Deek Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


fantasia by rahmani nadjib, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Lejos del castillo by Vic Carrera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Mvula Sungani Company in Fantasia Reloaded by Mvula Sungani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castle hill village - New Zealand*


Castle Hill by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


left to fade by Andre Dillon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castro Urdiales - Spain*


Castro Urdiales - Iglesia by adropinmyeye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Petra - Jordan*


Monastry Shepard by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


I ragazzi del '77 - A Bologna "nessuno di noi pensa che la sua vita sia finita" by Il Fatto Quotidiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sussex - UK*


Rye East Sussex by anthony willson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


El Pilar from above! by adropinmyeye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


dog's play by Jorge Orezzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Bird in the sky of paris by AbdelBokeh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borneo*


Sikorsky S-39-CS NC52V 'Spirit of Africa' by Batman_60, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Namibia*


Desert on the go BW (BIG format) by Marco Maria Marcolini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patones de Arriba - Spain
*

Patones de Arriba by adropinmyeye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kilimanjaro mount - Tanzania*


Sky Glacier by Toby Trueman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Ayman Zarif, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gran Canaria island- Spain
*

Windy wave #2 by Matteo E. Gusman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


FourForTango_01 by Antonio Castagna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


humpty by Nathan Gregory, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cuba*


Jeu de Rue by stanzy stanzy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Provence - France*


Lacoste black&white-bleu by Marion Dekker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Nouvelle perspective by Alexandre DAGAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Evora - Portugal*


La Mercedes verte by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gibraltar*


British Airways, Flying the Flag by Deek Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Primeras pruebas con filtro nuevo"cristal de soldador" eso si solo para blanco y negro by ruben redondo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"El fantasma de la muerte" by Jesús del Hoyo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pagan - Myanmar*


Buddha Decay by Matt L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


San Fran Tram by Steve Nicol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


#2410 - Do Copan by vintequatro 10, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oviedo - Spain*


Monte Naranco, Oviedo by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California*


Circular by Jim B., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Towers and Roofs by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boulder, Colorado, United States *


Matched Pair by John Crisanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto di Santa Lucia, Naples, Campania, Italy*


Naples09201-5 by Phychi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Port-des-Barques, Poitou-Charentes, France*


Les gardiens by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


daffs by Tom McPherson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Willaston, England, United Kingdom*


Hadlow Road (100/365) by Rachael Webster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain*


Francisco Pizarro. Trujillo, Cáceres,España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Municipal Square of Lisbon by Steph Gallant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Madrid, Spain*


45 by stu mayhew, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norrmalm, Stockholm, Sweden*


Le bout du tunnel by Eric Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


2018/365/120 The Stress of Work is Killing Me, Man by Alan Levine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vladivostok, Russia*


Vladivostok 15-04-2018 ACROS (12) by "Charlie", on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Heidelberg, Germany*


Heidelberg Castle - Sunny BW by Andy Brandl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Harbord Village, Toronto, Ontario*


Spadina Circle University of Toronto by Bill Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palacio, Madrid, Spain*


Esculturas de la Catedral de la Almudena. Madrid. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Paris 2018 - Architecture by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Handbridge, Chester, England*


Chester Walls (86/365) by Rachael Webster, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Ban Bo, Samut Sakhon, Thailand*


Salt fields /1 by Drehscheibe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Zhujiajiao Water Town - Shanghai by Alex Berger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Kübra by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Sea wolf by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
cdmx by Chucho Paredes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Tom MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Calle López de Hoyos, Madrid by Mario Andrei Pantoja Maguiña, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
“‘This is about the human cost of war’: Los Angeles beach goers are reminded about sacrifices for independence by memorial” ⚖ by anokarina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brasil. by paulisson miura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
L1000901 by Roger Wojahn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Foule. by Canad ADRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Whitehall by Sam Villaver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Klostergarten mit romanischen Kreuzgang / Monastery garden with romanesque cross-way by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Good old 2017 by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Le Pitch-Pin by Jean Pauwels, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Emirates Towers, Dubai by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*WAITING

SEVILLE - ANDALUSIA
​*​Still waiting (Reto La ciudad en blanco y negro) by Juan Villalba, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ME CUESTA TANTO OLVIDARTE

OVIEDO - ASTURIAS
​*​Ana Ozores, La Regenta by Gerardo Alonso, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*ÉZARO'S FALL

PROVINCE OF A CORUÑA - GALICIA
​*​Fervenza do Ézaro en blanco y negro - Dumbría by Dani Vázquez, en Flickr


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*BENIDORM

PROVINCE OF ALICANTE - COMUNITAT VALENCIANA
​*​La urbe by German Martinez Porcel, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at Night 72 by Körmendi János, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


Varekai, Cirque du Soleil by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


LNS_0193 by lindans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Allure by Mark W, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Sussex - UK*


Pier and Pots by Simon Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


Copley Square Icons by Ed Karjala Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarajevo *


Streets of Sarajevo 5 by Vedran Ristic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vukovar - Croatia*


Scull gallery by Vedran Ristic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Louvre.escultura clásica by apoziki 2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Paz - Bolivia*


Noche de Clasico by Alessandro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Un Clasico by Nicolò Sanfilippo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Pee-A-Boo by selyfriday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Sussex - UK*


Couple in tree tunnel by Simon Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Do you hear the silence by Explorer151, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Famous Formula 1 Classic Team Lotus Race Cars @ Great Yarmouth Wheels Festival 2016. by Abbi Louise, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Michigan - US*


Walking the Dog by Julie Falk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Glorious Snow by Julie Falk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Poseidon temple - Greece*


View of the Temple of Poseidon by adropinmyeye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San FRancisco - US*


Prada by Josh Huggett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Schietwetter by Patrick Ludolph, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

49ers game by Josh Huggett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


Dressed in black by Thomas Toft, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Armagh - UK*


Armagh Cathedral { mono } by Deek Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cherbourg - France*


Cherbourg by Antoine Ybert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Top of Jinmao Tower Shanghai 2013 by HutchSLR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zarki - Poland*


Żarki Letnisko trainz - Elf by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kakushima - Japan*


Off road by Little Chappie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Snowy Sutton Place Park by Noel Y. Calingasan (nyclovesnyc), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels*


Brussels Mussels by Luc More (I shoot RAW film), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leuven - Belgium*


Leuven by Lottie Dalin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Rainy street by Konstantin Tilberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Taxi by stephane_p, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Phare de la Hague by Teo Castel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Cannaregio, Venezia, Italy by Roberto Farina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city*


San Pietro by Fernando Filgueiras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laval - France*


Night exploration - Exploration nocturne by Sz' Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Untitled by [Jim], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


Metro de Santiago by Lugar Citadino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore, Little India by Cristiano Sabbatini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Faces do Terceiro Mundo by Gustavo Basso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Buildings of Moscow International Business Center, Moscow, Russia by Anatoly V., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


old vs modern by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*AMsterdam
*

amsterdam by camilla marando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


night work 01 by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giza*


Kefrén y Keops by Eric López Contini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


|| Light shines in the darkness || Montréal ▪ 09|02|15 by Joanna Iaizzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai *


the modern is the old by xuan xu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niteroi/Rio de Janeiro*


LR2-7187171 by Roman Kajzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bicolor... by Robert Trujillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Light trails from Federation Square rail yards by Trevor Downie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Softball game in Central Park, New York by Trevor Downie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne
*

Redy to row by Trevor Downie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairo*


Islamic Cairo by Zbigniew Kosc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Streets by tim straver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong Bay - Vietnam*


Halong Bay - On a cloudy Day by Walter Horstmann-Cholibois, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brisbane*


Red CityHopper on Brisbane River by Trevor Downie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Running Around in Circles Landscape by Jamie Hedworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Somewhere in Wales - UK*_


Old Severn Bridge by technodean2000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Boldon - UK*


Old Marsden Lime Kilns I (Abandoned) by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Old city by Lazaros E, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beskid Niski Mountains - Poland*


Świątkowa Mała - cerkiew by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Adelaide, Australia*
Mall's Balls by Anthony Kernich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Rideau Canal, Ottawa, Ontario, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Utrecht, Holland*
Enter The Dom, Utrecht by Craig Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
At Circus Maximus by Mikael Korhonen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santa Agata, Italy*
Entering the Village by nokkie1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vestmannaeyjar, Iceland*
Iceland 2016 - Urðaviti by Christian BARRET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bari, Italy*
Bari city, Italy by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Paz, Bolivia*
UNION by Claudio Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
tbilisi by Nata Madilyan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cannes, France*
013_5237BC by Andrew Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cannes, France*
Cannes Festival - Woman in red by Rainer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gijon, Spain*
red dance by Hernán González Rosado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Montevideo by Paulo Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Den Haag, Holland*
Tango Passage Den Haag. by Richard van Egmond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
City by Filippo M. Conte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fort Lauderdale (Florida), U.S.A.*
CARNIVAL FREEDOOM by Dale Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fort Lauderdale (Florida), U.S.A.*
BW of Fort Lauderdale at night by Terry Mase, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*
Souvenir 178 HH 032 Kx 2018 sw by SAPhD.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Göteborg, Sweden*
Norra Hamngatan, Göteborg 2011 by biketommy999, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam Markthal by George Schwarze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
124/365 : The baker's dozen on overwatch by emrold, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Seville 1 April 2018 002 by Paul Appleyard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marrakesh, Morocco*
Biker by Sebastian Sighell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Algiers, Algeria*
Algiers Street 2 by Air Vé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
Let the lights of the night paint the canvas... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Altes Museum by MGBAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
City of Miami, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Street photography Barcelona black and white 2018 Buyun (1) by Buyun_Bcn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, France*
Le Balcon - Nantes by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lima, Peru*
Ciudad de Lima by Freddy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Federico Zimbaldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Leuven, Belgium*
Emergency Call at Leuven by David Jonck, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salzburg, Austria*
Waiting by Alan Gardiner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Navy Pier by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Tippi by Kyre Wood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The city - Paris - B&W by Christine Le Cam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
R0001071.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
M de Metro by Celeste Ferreiro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porto, Portugal*


Porto, Portugal. by Wilson Magalhães, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Big Tree; Small Dog by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chobe, North-West, Botswana*


Atmosphere by sparkeypants, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Denmark*


Det drilske forårsvejr I by lars hylleberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avila, Spain*


20180128 Avila 059 by Rómulo Rejón, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coimbra, Portugal*


Mosteiro de Santa Clara-a-Nova. Coimbra, Portugal by Biblioteca de Arte / Art Library Fundação Calouste Gulbenkian, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belgica - Belgium*


_MG_9328 by Norberto Endo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Indautxu, Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain*


Minutes to Midnight by ralcains, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Center Square, Albany, New York*


Empire State Plaza by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent, Belgium*


St. Michael's Bridge by Joaquim Capitão, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubai*


The City in Black and White by ANDY ARCIGA ( [url]www.arcigaandy.com )[/url], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Black and white December time by Daria & Darek, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Northern Ireland*


Dark Hedges Mono by {Flixelpix} David, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Trujillo, Extremadura, Spain*


Palacio de la Conquista. S. XVI . Trujillo, España. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier du Faubourg-du-Roule, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Paris - Place de l'Etoile by Landry MIGUEL, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Santa Cruz, Seville, Andalusia, Spain*


Seville Cathedral by Steph Gallant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rockefeller Center, New York*


On top of the world by Jörg Schubert, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hradcany, Prague, Czech Republic*


Arrival in Prague by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aranjuez, Madrid, Spain*


Aranjuez by ::ErWin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Burghead, Scotland*


At Burghead Harbour by Tom McPherson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
City of Miami, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Décollage sous la pluie by Teo Castel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Apocalypse by Teo Castel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Loneliness by Gregoire Photographe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corneilla - France*


Parc éolien Catalan_2 by Serge Costa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Feneos - Greece*


Pigeons by Dimitris Iliopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Blackness by Chee Seong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guyi - China*


Chengyang (程阳) wind and rain bridge in B&W. Guanxi China by Mauro & Sara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Village street by Kari Siren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lombock - Indonesia*


The Long March by Hansel and Regrettal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Wepre park Wales by james yates, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


California - Bodie by luca marella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


A Night on Yonge Street Monochrome by Jamie Hedworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*LLanfrac - France*


THE LONELY BOAT - LA BARCA SOLITARIA by Miquel Fabre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cava - Italy*


The Last Melody by Gabriele Durante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Sussex - UK*


Reflections on the sand. by Simon Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Goldeneye by Frank Landschoof, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Romania *


Last steam train in Europe by Teo Castel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osijek - Croatia*


Grassy wall by Vedran Ristic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Young riders pick a destination and go...Old riders pick a direction and go by Shridhar Devalla, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*



Milan, Italy by Aled Harries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Motion by Boris Krstić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Savannah (Georgia), U.S.A.*
Black, White and Fire by Marc-Edouard Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brno, Czech republic*
Takhle se dřív ve Štatlu jezdilo do kostela by Jan Klvac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Uruguai pulsa. by Fabrizio Neitzke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fort Lauderdale, U.S.A.*
WELCOME HOME by Joan C. Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fort Lauderdale, U.S.A.*
Downtown Fort Lauderdale, Florida, U.S.A. / The Venice of America by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Foggia, Italy*
Beauty with flower by Giuseppe Casalino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Leiden, Holland*
Bycicle, Bycicling by Achim Assenmacher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Untitled by Gerwin Geertse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Story Bridge, Brisbane. by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
DSC_0059-1 by ScootaCoota, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Burdel porteño by Diego Araya Corvalán, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Rain on the window shakes the buildings by Louise Soe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Namba - Osaka by H T C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Street in Rio de Janeiro by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
The Amazing Spiderman by MF[FR], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
5H9A3323 kon v3000 by Michael Porter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
La Diana Canon EOS REBEL T5 f/22 1/10 ISO100 80mm #canonfoto #canon #canon_Photos #canonmexico #darckchrono #blancoynegro #monumento #black&white #dianacazadora #cdmx_oficial #cdmx #reforma by VALENTIN RESENDIZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Traffic in winter by Þorkell Sigvaldason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Resting by Andras Deak, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Anishinabe Scout Monochrome by Jamie Hedworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Motion by Charlie Shimmin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


Snow Day Quartet Fuse by Jamie Hedworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


winter by art of imagined reality, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hilton Fall - Canada*


Hilton Falls Black and White by Jamie Hedworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


les bancs public by vicouvicou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


El estrecho del Bosforo by Jose Manuel Casado Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Untitled by art of imagined reality, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Nico van Malssen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chamrousse - France*


la vie est pleine de nuages by FREDERIC LEGRAS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aldeyjarfoss - Iceland*


Aldeyjarfoss 1 | Iceland by Jack the Flipper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


In the shadows by Ben Amos-Reed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Notre dame window by Ben Amos-Reed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brooklyn, MI - US*


Standout From the Crowd by Dale Morton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belfast - UK*


Black Watch by Deek Wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Au bout de mes pas by Alexandre DAGAN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Somewhere in Between by ygchan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


DSC_4015 by Fabrizio Giarrusso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Pagoda View of Lake Kunming, Summer Palace, Beijing, China by chinese johnny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao*


Puppy - Museo Guggenheim. BW/Color by Mikel Múgica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


Load Master by Trent Bellingham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Package Tracking by Carlton Holls, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Haven - US*


Noble by Nora Kaszuba, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Liberty Storm Front (Selective) by Michael & Erin Jorgensen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Different Lives , Different Paths by Robert Syvret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Blessing - Benedizione by Fra Coraggio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*EL Molinar - Spain*


Very early in the morning by M.G.N. - Marcel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Intimité by alexcoitus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_1001 PARIS FLICKR JPEG by Cathy Delbos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Automaton by Alexis Szyd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


The Crow by Mister Blur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunset Romantic Beach Couple by Inge David, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brie Comte Robert - France*


La Cie Desmodium lors de la Médiévale de Brie Comte Robert by Olivier DESMET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


M80 motorway & rail bridge, glasgow bridge, motorway traffic, night photography, long exposure, glasgow scotland by jason brown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Grooving Moments by Robert Syvret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Komsomolskaya Metro Station - Moscow by Simone Della Fornace, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mandrogy - Russia*


Mandrogy Fire Engine by Christian Senger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gdynia - POland*


busy small boats by Krzysztof Andrzejewski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lancashire - UK*


kings1 by bacupmick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pasuruan - Indonesia*


The Waterfall of Light by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


Coming in with the Catch by mark sedgwick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Red Door by Philippe Cabot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Blue Sky by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Snowy night by Weapon X™, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haug - Norway*


Through the Roof by 13 Salty Dog 77, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


slow by mariusz rybicki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plymouth reservoir*


Slow it down by NikNak Allen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Train mirror. by K E V A - P H O T O G R A P H Y, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Korea*


With the slowest of jazz music playing [4] by Brendan Ó Sé, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Prisonnière ? by RAFFRAY Serge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Bewitching flashes by Effe.Effe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brisbane*


Night City 004 by Nick Gorst, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


_MG_6028-11wtmk by Marzena, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Verso il San Genesio by Marcello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Concentracion by Roldan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colmar - France*


IMG_0569fxs by michelconrad.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


DR150408_0381M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh - US*


Phipps in Dec 09 by Kimberly Alcibiade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Slowing down by Bjarne Erick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec *


20170811_181635 by Vagner Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


LOL - Tate Modern by ivan dessi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Assisi - Italy*


Calle de Asis - Street of Asis by Iñigo Escalante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff - UK*

Lord Ninian Crichton Stuart waiting for his turn on the big wheel. by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Il Traffico e' il problema by Roberto Saltori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Punta Cana - Dominican Republic*


Beach at Punta Cana, Dominica by Sniper1999, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


White pelicans of Lindo Lake by Bill Gracey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_2562 by giovanni menniti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo*


Star Princess by Wayne Violette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Rome by Christian Sancassiani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tupancireta - Brazil*


'Horizonte e tropa..' by Suzana Fernandes Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jericoacoara - Brazil*


peregrinos III by keilatavares, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Boats in Beijing by Wayne Violette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Nice de Samotrácia, Musée du Louvre, Paris, France. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denpasar - Indonesia*


Cultural Park by Simon Clare, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Carolina - US*


South Carolina State Fair. Tuesday, 10/20/09 by Jackie White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Não-mortos by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_6460 by Bosserelle Sylvain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Osaka*


empty sheats by tetsu-k., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chezbres - Switzerland*


Le lac Léman... by Niamor83, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Wild Flower, Bienal, 31/11/2012 by Street Clic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oakbank - Canada*


Sunflower Crop in Manitoba, Canada by Picture A Healthier World (PAHW) Project, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toulouges - France*


P1090011fxs by michelconrad.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


LEICA M MONOCHROM（Typ246）　　Som Berthiot Flor 75mm f2.8 (L) by bob camera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Bienal de Arquitetura 2005 by Raphael Leone Aguilar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Ghosts of Wilson Tower by Jonathan Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Stand Up Paddle-boarder (SUP) Wipeout. This is what happened next! by s0ulsurfing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_6946 L'oeil du rapace. by florent Metro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Totland bay - UK*


Bring me sunshine by s0ulsurfing, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Felizstowe - UK*


Late Summer Breaker by Grooover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curitiba - Brazil*


Lars Nilsson by Pedro Henrique Vianna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leicester - UK*


Born to be Free by RandM1988, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Sunday League,Hackney Marsh by Ian Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rovagnate - Italy*


Valcava (curone view, selective color) by Marcello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brie Comte - France*


La Cie Desmodium lors de la Médiévale de Brie Comte Robert by Olivier DESMET, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Music in the alley... by John J Young, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Hipshot, Quickshot by Ern, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rosenborg - Norway*


Gespiegelte Lagerhäuser / mirrored storage houses by Rudolf Ludwig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


F9F Panther by Wayne Violette, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kent, CT - US*


One tulip tree with three trunks by Richard Wanderman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Joke in the city.. by Johan AndMeaty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC00878 (1) by Kotaro Nakagawa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Virginia - US*


Into The Mist II by Leo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*



Crash A Rama by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester*


232|365 by Peter Chinnock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*



vision of a deer in the mist by Andrea Colantoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chcago*


The Eye by Kirstie Shanley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sheffield - UK*


Phlegm @ Millennium Galleries by Tim Dennell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San FRancisco - US*


Golden Gate by Perry J. Resnick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Express yourself by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mauna Kea - US*


Sunset Above the Clouds at Keck Observatory, Mauna Kea, Hawaii. by Joe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Osgoode Hall by Howard Yang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Here comes the rain by Rolour Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Prendre le large à tout prix by Chantal CP, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Monroe St. by Rolour Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasilia*


céu impecável by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Sebastian - Spain*


Ilun ikarak by Lanpernas ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


The Human Zoo by Tom Waterhouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Poland*


CAK_0636 market by czako_o, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


road to nowhere by thomas hesse | photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Easily spotted by Leon Lopez Cuervo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


blub blub by Marisa Ficorella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bahia - Brazil*


Carro de boi by Milena Abreu_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Barcelona by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A-ONE-A Produce & Dairy by Jerry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Pigeon women, Istanbul (scanned from Tri-X 400 film) by Sr. Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*

Pigeon women, Istanbul (scanned from Tri-X 400 film) by Sr. Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Haven, MI - US*


Nature's Fury by Steve White, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Great falls, MD - US*


After the Floods by Navin Sarma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Sebastian - Spain*


San Sebastián by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Gallery by alexandre retureau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hondarribia - Spain*


Hondarribia by Philipp Korting, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miyuki beach - Japan*


Miyuki beach in black by Shawn Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canbridge - UK*


Reach out to the Light by Sir Cam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Top Cat. by Phil Dodd CPAGB BPE1*, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Peru*


Peruvian Worker | Re-edit by Michel Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orta San Giulio - Italy*


torant in a torrent by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*KRK bridge - Croatia*


Krk bridge, Croatia #2 by Linda Stipanicic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Φωτίζου, φωτίζου by fusion-of-horizons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ottawa*


Kaleidoscope by Karen Chappell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


Buoy oh buoy by ParrPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Stumbling man by Subjectif Imparfait (Stan Of Persia), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


High Line Touch by Stefano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


into light by Harmanpreet Singh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Red coat and hat, yellow boots. by Michel Hébert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Nathalie Munaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panama city, Panama*
Panama City by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa, Ontario, Canada by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamoir, Belgium*
Hamoir-3 by Fabian Flamaxhe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bhatgaon, Nepal*
View from Nyatapola, Bhaktapur Nepal by Scott Withers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Motovun, Croatia*
Walking Motovun's Streets by dreaming_outdoors, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Karuizawa, Japan*
Rollei35_Karuizawa_20120705_36 by Jun Takeuchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plzen, Czech republic*
Czech street by Guillaume 📷 DELEBARRE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Matching on 125th St by Michael Watts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*
Jan Yuri - Fs ollie by João Paulo Souza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tbilisi, Georgia*
Restaurant - Tbilisi - Georgia by Zülkif Altın, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Strasbourg, France*
Quai des Bateliers, Strasbourg, France by Etienne Ehret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*George town (Penang), Malaysia*
Penang at Dusk_DSC1270 by Serge THELLIER, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*George town (Penang), Malaysia*
Penang hill black and white / 升旗山黑白 by Ah Wei (Lung Wei), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lublin, Poland*
Gallery by Grzegorz Krol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gyor, Hungary*
Flood in Győr 2013 XII. by László Jóna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
180324 Rotterdam-4673 by Marco De Waal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
brisbane by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne, Australia by Toby Forage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Buildings and buildings by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
HP18_001-06 by Gene Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
SWEET STREET DINING by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
The House always wins by Daniel Haug, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Downtown on Feb by Trisha Mae Macapinlac, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
DSC02809 by RaKu サン, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Hands in the Sky by Blurmageddon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Las Vegas, U.S.A.*
Welcome to...Aria by William Kirsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reno (Nevada), U.S.A.*
Bonde (Grey) by Brian Ball, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reno (Nevada), U.S.A.*
Un temps de réflexion by Estelle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shenzhen, China*
L9998051 by Thomas Yuan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Mont Royal-03904 by StephV909, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Looking Down Filbert (b&w) by Michael Nyiri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Night Lights (Guanajuato, México. Gustavo Thomas © 2016) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Vega Baja by Marcos Belmonte Cases, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Flagstaff (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Monte Vista by Franck Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Empty Streets by Jack Nobre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valencia, Spain*
Valencia by maggiesphotos44, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pyongyang, RPD Korea*
metro de Pyongyang - RPD Corea by pirindao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Nyhavn, Copenhagen (DK) by ZJN Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Matrixity by THE OLD BRIT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Utrecht, Holland*
Streetshot Utrecht by Frank Littooij, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Phantom CIty by Devin Rodgers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Boston Common - Black and White by Barry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
M U S E U M by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa Tower - Downtown Dubai - Dubai United Arab Emirates by Pierre Bassez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Le Grand Palais, depuis la rive gauche, Paris by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by Gordon Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Amy, from Great Britain, #19984 by Korz 19, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany / Saxony*


BasteiBrücke by -firlie-, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*


Chains by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chamartin, Madrid, Spain*


Puerta de Europa by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nepal*


kid on sewingmachine II by ivo de decker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rievaulx, England, United Kingdom*


Rievaulx fisheye by LU IS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Permeti, Gjirokaster, Albania *


The Bridge by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Palacio, Madrid, Spain*


Madrid. Plaza de España.. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite Park - US*


Top of Yosemite Falls, Yosemite NP by tr0mbley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The last man standing by Mauro Galimberti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Al Sharjah - UAE*


when B&W plays with colour! by Vaibhav HAria , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Noir Movie - The Alley by Michel Oliveira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


wheel of fortune (selective color) by Tobias Wimmer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


ship in snow at sunset by Jonty Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


All aboard for fun.. by Paul Cowles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Powys - UK*


Church of St Issui, Partrishow, Powys, Wales by robh London, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Niagara fall *


Niagara Falls at Night by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Balilla by Kajo1973, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Follow the green path by Toño Ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Amazing Show by jen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


The Leonard P. Zakim Bunker Hill Memorial Bridge by Luis F. Useche, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Moje miasto nocą... by Ireneusz Otrębski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake District - UK*


Surprise View - Lake district by Roy Frankland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Summer Fog - San Francisco by David Yu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Flowers into the water by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


sleepy head by Brian Bradley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Carnival cutout by Renzo Ferrante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


13thWitness™ by 13thWitness™, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pitlochry Mist by DC Tink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Once Upon A Midnight Dreary by TheFella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Meenakshi Amman temple-Madurai by Lakshmi R.K., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


animals other purple sea by Jonty Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canterbury - UK*


20110622_F0001_2400_20110617: I ♥ Rain by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Centrepoint Tower by Ashley Lourey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Moscow. Winter Wanderings II. by Sebastian Leonhardt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Doors by Boris Štromar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nam Co Lake - China*


Nam Co Lake, Tibet China by Sniper1999, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


stand to attention by peter ramsey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma - 2017 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chichester - UK*


Flower Seller Selective by Richard Field, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Luzia - Brazil*


Sim, Nós Temos Bananas by Robson Santos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


Brunnsviken II (IR) by !Simmetry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bologna, Italy*


Bologna, effetto neve by pierluigi maria broccoli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*


In the light of the dark by Svyatoslav Reyentenko, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Vu ! by daniel olivier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseille, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


Pattern by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*


Der Kölner Dom by Hussein Hussein Almohamad, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Al Qusayr, El Bahr El Ahmar, Egypt*


Untitled by LU IS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Albania*


Gjirokaster by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Imperial, Madrid, Spain*


San Francisco el Grande. Madrid. by Caty, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sofia, Bulgaria*


Tram after rain by Drehscheibe, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bristol, England*


Connected (Explored) by Kimberley Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Varying personalities 250 365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151004_1402D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street photography Mexico City by Aldo Diosdado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
09 Stockholm by luigi ventriglia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Felipe III, King of Spain by eric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague - Czech Republic (2017) by Herbert Albuquerque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Panorama of Rio de Janeiro from the sugar loaf. by Glenn Le Bras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
SoHo Art by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Les Colonnes de Buren by george, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
#lumiereldn by Nicorol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza by comradavid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta Valletta City Centre by Ryan Surridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Downtown Brussels by BXL MEDIA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sama Tower - Sheikh Zayed Road - Dubai United Arab Emirates by Pierre Bassez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_1887 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boqueixon - Spain*


Boqueixón by Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Razo - Spain*


Praia de Razo by Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ullapool - UK*


yellow fisher selective by alpha deux cents, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Around Compostela - Spain*


Untitled by Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Tower 185 in Frankfurt am Main by sebastian Loeffler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saskatoon - Canada*


My Money Was On? by SeeELMessenger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Booking On Line by Geoff France, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Butterfly by DractylCat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Compostela - Spain*


Untitled by Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mariposa - US*


ice cream truck [explored] by Christina Grant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Qatar*


Qatar Unfiltered ... by Michiel de Lange, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anacortes - UK*


2018-01-25 Grand View Cemetery (B&W) (02) (1024x680) by -jon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia*


Penns Landing River Reflection by dweible1109, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


leerie, leerie, light my lamp by byronv2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Comspostela - Spain*


Untitled by Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Untitled by sebastian Loeffler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


This is my territory by Georgios Psakis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


Lyon by c.bouvard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London by CromagnondePeyrignac, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


安 - Pace - Мир - Peace - Paix - Paz by Paolo Selmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liege - France*


view from station Liège Guillemin by Renate Oskam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC3710 by Joispolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Lanterns by @benjaminrphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Coruña - Spain
*

Untitled by Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


5D2_0378bwT by Bill Dixon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hele Bay - UK*


Hele Bay - Ilfracombe - Devon UK by pm69photography.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Strawberry Swirl by Claire, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


M1000381 by Hector Corpus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Coruña - Spain*


Untitled by Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Klaus Müller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orleans island - Canada*


ile-258 by Alain Girard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Cuca by Manuel Granizo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Contrasts... by Silvia Del Vecchio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Et ça tourne, tourne....... by andre turcotte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Sport è... colore! by Patrick Donati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenerife - Spain*


Untitled by Feans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Old Guatemala city*


Arco de Santa Catarina by Karlos Portillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


a rainy day by Titusz Ghentiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Big red black and white bus by Duncan jobson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Smolian - Bulgaria*


Dameuse bulgare by ZEK ZUHMHA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
"Un Reflet de Progrès" by Sébastien Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Prime Tower - Business Bay - Dubai United Arab Emirates by Pierre Bassez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Beynac, France*
Chateau de Beynac ( view from the cliff ) - Dordogne - France by Diego Martínez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Hungarian Parliament Building by Andrii Stasiuk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hohensalzburg Castle, Salzburg, Austria*


Rathaus und andere Türme_Hasselblad by Kurt Sadjina, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rothenburg ob der Tauber, Bavaria, Germany *


Rothenburg ob der Tauber by Michael Pabst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt , Germany*


Dark Tower II by Holger Glaab, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marseille, Provence-Alpes-Cote d'Azur, France*


The Tower by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Šibenik, Croatia*


Detail of St.Jacob's Cathedrale, Šibenik, Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Usseau, Poitou-Charentes, France*


Statue d'Hermes by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portugal*


la miscelánea by Piotr Stachowiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alcalá la Real, Spain*


A contraluz by KRAMEN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*York, England, United Kingdom*


Constantino by LU IS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Las Casas de Alcanar, Catalonia, Spain*


Playa. Las casas de Alcanar- Explorer by Nati Almao, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Parma, Italy*


20180401_221-BN Parma creek by Marcello Colajanni, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cumbria, England*


Ambleside Marina, Cumbria by Michael Dambach, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monte Fabbri, Marche, Italy *


Montefabbri, Italy by UltraPanavision, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Madrid, Spain*


Fuente de las Ninfas e Iglesia de San Manuel y San Benito, Madrid. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Herens, Canton of Valais, Switzerland*


Arolla - Cabane des Vignettes by Marc Baertsch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bristol, England*


View of Bristol from Cabot Tower by Kimberley Davies, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
All Your Harmonies Were Imagined by Seth Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Date Night Under Arc de Triomf by James Gardner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by simone_stolfini_photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris Summer by Anna Sikorskiy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London 017 by Peter Bartlett LRPS EFIAP/b CPAGB BPE3*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia: POV - 46 by Roberto Defilippi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*M'Garr (Gozo), Malta*
M'Garr, Gozo by Bill Banyard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Long Queue by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest street by Éva Rákosi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Granville Island by Alfred Hermida, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasilia*


Distrito Federal, Brasília by Márcio Beltrão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


Because he is an artist. by Karlos Portillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Hong Kong*_


View from the hill by Gaz Jones, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Postira - Croatia*


Mirje by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


In her element by Jill Carrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Bologna b&w by Nicola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mijas - Spain*


R0032400 by S-W-K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Stairway to heaven (Tate Modern, London) by Alexandre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paulsboro - US*


Sssmokin' [Explored] by Darren LoPrinzi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hotel Ucka by Boris Kombol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Buganvilla Trepadora by Jose Ramon Cazorla Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Close encounter by Randy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


lo specchio dell'anima by Giovanna Zorzenon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


COTI022017_158R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in The Tibet*


Tibetan landscape by Maurizio Cardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Correfoc EL Morel - 03 by Fermin Civit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Potassium Snack by Audrius Zukas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Celorio beach - Spain*


©RLHG Playa Celorio 01 by Ricardo Lanas photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


PENTAX K1000 Rony 1.7 55 APX 400 LC29 by Leinik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Narita Airport, Japan by Jeff Rosenberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Plantada del arroz: Caseta de fusta al Delta de l’Ebre. - 3 by Fermin Civit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Winter Harbor by Snufkin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Radio GA-GA by efil', on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


hebden canal by michael walters, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Estelas de Velocidad by GUILLE TINTORÉ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London Eye by GUILLE TINTORÉ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montgomery, NY - US*


Ice Fishermen on a Lake, Montgomery, New York by Nick Sandin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota*


Bogotá, el color de las personas. by Fenriz Filosofen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


brief encounter by Lamson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Troncones - Mexico*


Encontro by Hugo Nobre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro/Niteroi*


PONTE RIO-NITERÓI by LuisCésar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cassis - France
*

Cassis rêverie by pierre boidin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg - France*


L'Ill by floribes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Halong bay - Vietnam*


Desaturado en Ha Long by GUILLE TINTORÉ, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


incontro by lorecrw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cascina - Italy*


L'incontro by Roberta Silvestro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cumbria - UK*


37403 2C34 Ravenglass by Craig Allan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cold Connection by nikko shashinka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Morocco*


Rissani parking lot by stefkas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


How Low Can You Go? by Sean O'Reilly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Sakurhighway. Tokyo, 2017 by Furlan Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Botswana*


Incontri ravvicinati by Daniele Parodi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam - Heading for the storm by wim brummelman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuenca - Spain*


La marca del flagelo by Diego Castillejo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Vegas 2017-254 by Alain Girard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Midas Touch by vilartoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


C_l'ombra by livia mazzani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Obertauern I by Wolfgang Krassnitzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Sleeping in the air by NMarc32, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Faroles en el #BarrioChino. by Fher Carrillo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sleeping rough on the steps of the Mitchell Library in Sydney City - at least they are out of the rain by Tim Ritchie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Puente de Andorra byn-4 by Fernando Conde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha Riders by Marcello Arduini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
2018-05-10_11-09-39 by danielbuscossi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Vessel Underway by Luke Stryker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris July 2016 - 004 by Joey Costello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The heart of London by claudia.watson488, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Basilica de Santa Maria della Salute by sergio nevado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina, Malta*
Were knights once walked/Mdina by Niclas Matt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Untitled by The Skipper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The night is coming by Anna Shtraus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Falaise, France*
Château de Falaise - Calvados by Philippe_28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
budapest z 06 by Chris Piazza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tverskaya, Moscow, Russia*


Moscow street by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zadar, Croatia*


Zadar, Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Rochelle, Poitou-Charentes, France*


Paysage Urbain by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zugspitze, Germany*


Zugspitze / Top of Germany 2017 by Robert B, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


4 palm trees in Split (Croatia) by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cabo Rojo, Puerto Rico*


Cabo Rojo Coast by Gil Ortiz Jr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*



sliding shoes by [auro], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


something doesn't there by moremare, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Madrid*_


Legs by Ca'mont, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brybrodryn - UK*


Y Borth drwy’r niwl by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Mala suerte by Pablo Passero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Pacem by moremare, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canmore - Canada*


Sky Drama by Jacki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Porto*_


The Race by José Vieira da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Don't go there! by Pedro Domingos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monterrey - Mexico*


La sombrilla azul by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chester - UK*


Chester: Northgate Street by Nick Roe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


IMG_5856 by Paul Castro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto
*

Uma manhã de nevoeiro / A foggy morning by Nuno Rocha, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Portugal - Porto by Gionni Bravo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guadalajara*


Guadalajara panorámica (4) by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Anclado by David Alonso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bourgoin - France*


crouch, bind... by Laurent Mayet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vaulx en Velin - France*


Scuba rugby by Laurent Mayet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_8157 by Bill Dixon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salerno - Italy*


Natale a Salerno by Antonella Cassanese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


The mess. by Alper Ayduman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cala Agulla - Spain*


Cala Agulla by escribirconlacabeza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong - Juillet 2017 by Fabrice PIERRE (Lyon - France), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krimmi - Austria*


La chica en la catarata. by Boni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perito Moreno Glacier - Argentina*


Observadores by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Okayama Korakuen Garden, Japan. by TLV and more, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Phoenix - US*


The Five by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


Barrage I by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oegstgeest - Netherlands*


Lamp light by Chris Breebaart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


La persistencia del verde by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Tube Train Approaches by Geoff France, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20161217-_DSC9872.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20170319-_DSC8801.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Grama by Francisco Enrique Camacho Mezquita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cao Grande peak - Sao Tome and Principe*


Pico Cão Grande by johan masia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Viewpoint by johan masia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


20161218-_DSC9588.jpg by Bob Tullis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venecia... by Lumley_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bilbao- Spain*


Red lights on by Julen Pastor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Martinique*


Anses d'Arlet N&B by johan masia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
tuthankasmona by andré carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
Taipei Noir - 01 by Matt Fulco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taichung, Taiwan*
DSC_1913-1 by Enix Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Dark moods by Georgi C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*
The spectacular night view of Sharq City by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vladivostok, Russia*
Владивосток | Vladivostok by Alexander Gubin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
A Kiss on the Cheek by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
Misfits by Christopher Richey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mobile (Alabama), U.S.A.*
Downtown Hurricane Brewing Co HDR BW-C by Todd Douglas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tel Aviv, Israel*
from bottom to top b&w by Boris Stein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Surabaya, Indonesia*
Pot ~ Kendangsari (2006) by Krisna Setiawan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Winnipeg, Canada*
Paisley #42 by Samuel Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
cape town cape of good hope black and white by Juice Soup, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Trenchard Street Carpark, Bristol, UK by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Tracks by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
R. Mu t 1917 by Tom Ipri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Museum of Islamic Art by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Fountain shot by Irina Yaneya, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The Eiffel Tower by Emma McCarthy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Sacré Cœur by fanny mejean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Master series (sol y sombra) by jabarbero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Mablethorpe 10.10.2015 by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Paraíso, São Paulo by Alexandre Eça, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanoi *


coffee - tea or fruit juice by Klaus Mokosch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville*


Torre del Oro, Sevilla by Francisco R. Mora Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Puente de Triana, Sevilla by Francisco R. Mora Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Watering Hole by Brian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


The equestrian statue of William III,Queens Square,Bristol,UK by ciderfrenzy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*DeSoto falls - US*


DeSoto in B&W. by Wes Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brussels *


Charles Buls by floribes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sanabria - Spain*


La fuente de la vida by Javier Alcina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow *


Tram to Moscou by Steve Beckett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Como, FL - US*


A tree branch, a lake and a bench. [Explored] by Samuel Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Carris by Efren Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester*


Manchester in the Rain by Sam Butler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wroclaw - Poland*


Noir by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valletta*


Malta #37 by Rainer Tessmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Autumn Chess by Theresa Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carburton - UK*


Steam Parade by Theresa Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uknown place*


Looking by Sakia Salam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


I'm looking at you, boy... by PJ Swan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Ein ICE in Wien HBF by Uwe Wieteck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Galicia - Spain*


Irmás do sol/Sun sisters by xose carlos mosquera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul *


Istanbul. IMG_7901 by Yalcin Savas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tbilisi - Georgia*


Tbilisi, Georgia by Michiel de Lange, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_5292 2017 Fort Boyard. by florent Metro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trevi - Italy*


Palio dei Terzieri a Trevi by Nadia D'Agaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montevideo - Uruguay*


Frutazo! by Lucía Martí, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Philippines*


Te Life in Monochrome by Allan Castañeda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mièjanuèch / midnight by Olivier Dinh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake District - UK*


Hartsop Dodd and Brothers Water by rrog035, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Life by oğuz ünver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


University Street, Seattle by Patrick Vennari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jonzac castle*


Jonzac by Merlin Emrys, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


La geperudeta by Pasku F, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city*


Vatican,St. Peter's Basilica by Constantin Florea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Street vendor by Dzung Viet Le, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Croatia*


Arco Iris by Enrique Flores, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viareggio - Italy*


life's a beach by greg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gold coast - Australia*


surfers paradise #3 by greg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSCF2811_nb by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muros - Spain*


MuRos by Virginia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pegazus by Manfred Kerschke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Buddha Tooth Relic Temple Corners by Shane Hebzynski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Sunday by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151107_1283D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Christoffer Larsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid - Starry street by Pedro Bandeira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
MOSCOW - the red flowers by Christian Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Prague in BW - Czech Rep. by André Yabiku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro Cityscape (I) by Manuela Martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City... by EHA73, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
S'éloigner by fabien dubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London by roberto burchi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Scala Contarini del Bovolo by sergio nevado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
_MG_8506 by Jorge García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Security by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Gate Village Buildings - Dubai International Finance Centre - DIFC - Dubai United Arab Emirates by Pierre Bassez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Covarrubias, Castille and Leon, Spain*


Un pomeriggio d'estate a Covarrubias by Maritè Toledo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osaka Japan*


The fountain is playing! by 明遊快, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zadar, Croatia*


In front of city gate, Zadar, Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brouage, Poitou-Charentes, France*


Vue sur les remparts et le marais by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tuscania, Lazio, Italy*


In a wonderland... by modestino68, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium*


In Bruges by Stef, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liverpool, England*


Liverpool by Matt Black, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


MyZeil/Frankfurt am Main by klaweb52, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Japan*


Shirakwa Go, Japan. by TLV and more, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Harrison, New Jersey, United States*


Grey Mornings by Michael Sullivan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Puente de las Cadenas B&W ([url]www.jmproducciones.es)[/url] by JMProducciones, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Manzanares River. Madrid, Spain.*


Manzanares by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koper - Slovenia*


Rosso by Alberto De Marco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Ecco, le feste son finite, le ferie se ne vanno... by ♥iana♥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Left Behind by Igor Svibilsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cramond Island - UK*


Cramond Island by Wan Mekwi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Logierhaus by Onascht, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami - US*


Great Egret by Tim S., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds - UK*


Charge of the shite brigade. by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_1355_DxO by Dave Buckle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


_IMG1041 Rebajas by Rafael Ojea Perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anaheim - US*


INFIDELS! You Looked Into My Eyes by Natalie Bell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Il castello di Milano by Marwa Noci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


IMG13875 by Marwa Noci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gijon - Spain*


[email protected] by Konieq, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Sebastian - Spain*


Funicular de Igeldo - San Sebastian by Xabier Billalabeitia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Padernello - Italy*


Viale del tramonto by drugodragodiego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Great White Shark by ORYX Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Faces of the Past by Theon Nord, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Palmahim Delta by Brian Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in US*


Country Road 2 by bearcatbill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Into Ostend surf - 7 B&W by Guy Vanhulle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


road off the ridge by Ciam Sawyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Edificio Telefónica controlando la Gran Vía by Juan Barrancos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Brocken Approach by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit - US*


surviving the times by Jon DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balletas Island - Peru*


surviving together / sobreviver junto by Reginaldo Cardoso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scotney castle - UK*


Scotney Castle by micky b2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


A Shining Example by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Kevin C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veka - Norway*


Winter in Norway by Pieter Tieghem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Candi Prambanan by Henry Hermawan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


PC292111 by Pascal DURIF, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Radicofani - Italy*


Road of Radicofani by giampiero Ridella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calatanazor - Spain*


RinCones que SusuRRaN cUentos by Virginia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Patzcuaro - Mexico*


Renault verde by Gonzalo Hernández Araujo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


_C310025 by Maurizio Rosazza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


cAmpoS que desTiñeN amAriLLoS... by Virginia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka*


hardwork doesn't necessarily gives u a better living by Fahim Zaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Kevin C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beer - UK*


Life on the edge. by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portoferraio - Italy*


Nautilus (cutout) by Renzo Ferrante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Everything but the flag by Renzo Ferrante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Color cutout at Seattle Center Fountain by xdrudis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mont Aiguille - France*


Mont Aiguille by Corentin Buch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Mac Milan by korbel_dalas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


just married by Markus Lackinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Le pouce by mamasuco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Lunch !!! by imagejoe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Morglawdd / Sea wall - Starr Gate by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


swing by Titusz Ghentiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


there is a place... by Andrea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


bici a Tarraco... by mirakingat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyscrapers, Singapore*
Cities of Light V - Raffles Place, Singapore by Halogénure, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong city lights by Sam Bekemans, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR151004_1422D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street photography Mexico City by Aldo Diosdado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Noemi M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Welcome to Madrid pegasus! by Miguel García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Untitled by lili ka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Royal Ontario Museum ROM by Exposphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Redes de Desenvolvimento da Maré, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
A0280847-4 by roger janssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Cross by DaDa1127, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
tower bridge by nzfisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Rialto by franck robinet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Happy day by Peter Downes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
2 CV . by Kitchou BRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Marina Plaza - Dubai Marina - Dubai United Arab Emirates by Pierre Bassez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kyoto, Japan*


Kyoto, Japan by TLV and more, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Walk the walk by Pete Tachauer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hawaii*


Hawaiian Geese (Nene) by Matt Black, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bruges, Belgium*


In Bruges by Stef, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Tuscany, Italy*


Epitaph... by modestino68, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saintes, Poitou-Charentes, France*


Dans l'Arène by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Zagreb, Radićeva street by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bali, Indonesia*


Temple Baira Sandhi, Denpasar, Bali, Indonesia by Prinz Angelo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osprey*


Osprey Descending - BW by Pat Kavanagh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Marakkanam, India*


Carrying salt by Padmanabhan Rangarajan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest street by Éva Rákosi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guyzance - UK*


Guyzance Weir by David Burn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Plaza mayor by jympo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Bomb Cyclone by Colin Poellot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caserta - Italy*


Reggia di Caserta - La fontana di Venere e Adone (detail) bw by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


cosimo I de' Medici by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belfast*


'Belfast Hardware' by Gerry Judge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Itapirubá - Brazil*


Brasilien 2017-2018 Itapirubá Stand 1 by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai *


Sombras do gigante by André Diogo Moecke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wintry scene at the Southwick shipyard by Tyne & Wear Archives & Museums, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Villarejo del Valle - Spain*


Oteando desde la calzada by Juan Barrancos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Sebastian - Spain*


... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capri - Italy*


Rising by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

Street Photography by jolanthe.brger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


You may say I'm a dreamer by Manu Arjó, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Yorkshire - UK*


Hillside with a view by John Atkinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zamora - Spain*


Zamora ByN by Luicabe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Jordan*


take the reins by J▲R Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp 
*

101 Puerto de Amberes 1 by Juan J. Poussa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Plane par trois by ZEK ZUHMHA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Go, Don't Go... by Benjamin COUCI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Jump by Simon Marussi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Barcelona - Spain*_


reflex by mirakingat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Saint Vincent de Paul Church, PARIS 10 by Alexandre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Installation in a 15th century Tannery in Saint Antonin Noble Val (82) by Jean-Pierre Le Marechal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


High Columns by Lorenzo Viola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


... by Lanpernas ., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Parallel Lines by Martin Finlayson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Hercules beating the Centaur Nessus by V__O, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ghent *


093 Gante 2 by Juan J. Poussa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fabreges - France*


Rivages de la mer de nuages - Artouste by Etienne Valois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
L8991938 by rudy garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Manhattan, NYC by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
2018 Mai - Vacances Paris.258 by HUBERT LAN56, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Southwark Bridge and the River Thames. by David Pretswell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Le grand canal, by GILLES VIQUIERT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xewkija, Malta*
Xewkija Rotunda Church by Pete Latham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
DSCF5322 by Tibor Radvanyi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
International Business Tower - Business Bay - Dubai United Arab Emirates by Pierre Bassez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Bridge over Danube river 5 by János Herbály, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Monotema, el fenix de Passeig de Gracia by Xavi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds*


The one and only Leeds!!!! by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


R N L I by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma Notturna_17P7164444_20K_EM5II_1718 by Paolo Chiaromonte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


neues Glück by m.artin k, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Weston - UK*


Weston Marine Lake filling up. by Martyn Hall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Port Willunga - Australia*


Rising up again by Jessy Willemse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sea Spray by Alan Barker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Enna - Italy*


The Passion .... by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


Making Tracks 2 - (Explored 04/06/13) by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Mid-Manhattan Library, NYC by Patrick Vennari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


IMG_1099 by Márcio Ribeiro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ulm - Germany*


Odd perspective by Günther Haas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubrovnik *


le puit de lumière... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Toits de Paris by Franck NOTO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


upside 1 by Derek Broderick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marataizes - Brazil*


Upside down by Daniel Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Dunaj , Budapest by Waldek Polska, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brownsville. MN - US*


Tundra Swan Migration by Walt Polley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Selim - Turkey*


East by Eren Çevik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mountain bikers in the rock by Jan Huber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Looking up by Mike Thorn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Made in the USA by Steve Ryf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


All'ombra dell'ultimo sole... by * francesca *, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scarborough - UK*


Two at the beach. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


LONDON AIRSHOW 2017 by Dave GRR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antient Appia road - Italy*


A cavallo sull'Appia antica... by Glauco Maglio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Washington state - US*


HDR of Upapa Epops and More in the FHCAM Hangar With a Touch of Color by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


move by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Betanzos - Spain*


Betanzos by francisco muñoz regueira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Streets of London by Laura Barrio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bryce Canyon - US*


Bryce Canyon II by !Simmetry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


fishing dock by schneider-lein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


The Piano Guy in the Park by Robert Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Washington state - US*


PC-12 Beacons Against the Overcast by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ostrava - Czech republic*


Strange tram is approaching by L H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morbihan - France*


port dans le Morbihan by jc darbon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Flying by Guitguit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Of shadows and mannequins by Mirna Pavlovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ubud - Indonesia*


Naughty Monkey stealing offerings by W Lovell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribadeo - Spain*


As Catedrais Beach, Ribadeo, Galicia, Spain by George Henry Nolan IV, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chamonix - France*


Ants Marching by hou zi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delaware river - US*


Skimming the Beach by PI Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Katowice - Poland*


Bitter metaphor of dictatorship by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg
*

Little green man by Thomas Leuzinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Options by skubmic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Perpetua - US*


Thor's Well by David Frey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fussen - Germany*


View from Neuschwanstein - reposted by That Photo Taker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Amar Jawan Jyoti (Flame of the Immortal Soldier) by mrinal pal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wave, Fort Nelson by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Downhill blues by anders åkerblom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


白糸の滝 by fukuken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Hawaii - US*


Waimea Halo by Jeff Stamer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


神使のお出迎え by fukuken, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands in BnW by JAY WU, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Itaim Bibi - Sao Paulo by Nicolas de Camaret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
The light at the end... by *Lolly*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
San Francisco, skyline, cityscape, by David McSpadden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Victor JZavala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&w by karl_beeney, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Moored in the Inner Harbour_ by Bill Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Berlin - Alexanderplatz by Mario Meßer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
2018 Stations of the Cross by Daniel Rangel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
La Rambla de Barcelona by Z Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Red on a monocromatic place by Alessandro Scuderi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, France by Richard R. Ciliberto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
2017-251 The Classic View by Darren Wilkin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice center by Max Ferrarini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Backstreets of Valletta by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
h by Orny_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Etisalat 2 Tower - Bur Dubai - Sheikh Zayed Road - Dubai United Arab Emirates by Pierre Bassez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Citylife Budapest. by Richard Woodhead, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


法要 by fukuken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Misty Bridge by J Gorud, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Bourget - lake - France*


Baignade interdite by Raphaël, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Celeste... by Glauco Maglio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Gemini by Elizabeth Ann Duffy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Awakening by Elizabeth Ann Duffy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Autumn spirit by Ali de Niese, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


数珠なり by fukuken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


An Artistic Take on the Alfa Romeo Stelvio by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Manifeste du surrealisme by frantisim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany*


"Presenze" Opere di Naturaliter-Peccioli by Antonio Casti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guangzhou *


Bohemian Sunset (Guangzhou, China. Gustavo Thomas © 2018) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Behind the scene, London City by Philippe Dechet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cappadoccia - Turkey*


Cappadoccia by hüseyin aldırmaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


helmet head by Dean Forbes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


among a hundred faces by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shizhong - China*


2009.10.31.[16]Zhejiang Shizhong village September 14 lunar Feast day 浙江 石淙镇 九月十四大节 -40 by Bahai Yang Hui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Harbour Air Turbine Otter Against the Grey by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Quiet Night #5 - Central, Hong Kong (中環, 香港) by dlau Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Arrows by the Sea by Chris Dawson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


BMW i3 in Black, White and BMW Blue by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vrsar - Croatia*


Under the putto's wings by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by alessandro eletti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Suspendu by cedric surles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jericoacoara - Brazil*


Ferry - Brazil by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


Yak-12A RA-2537G. Ex. SP-YKW by Aleksander Markin. Александр Маркин, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trondheim - Norway*


what the eye does not see... by Linh Hoang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Houston*


Silos at Sawyer Yards. 2018 by minus6 (tuan), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


march across the plain by Dean Forbes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taquile Island - Peru*


Titicaca lake by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mindin - France*


Esclave libérée regardant vers l'avenir by Philippe Dechet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Suzy - Boston Terrier by Fred Nogueira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


Tackle by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Washington - Metro waiting by Michael Hertel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ben Hur - Live - 18, 10048 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


CURIOSIDAD by Carlos Lope, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


flower holster by Jon Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Gestures by FujiYako, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Katowice - Poland*


Players gonna play by Pawel Szczepanski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L'hiver revient ...... by philippe Chiodi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwwall - UK*


Untitled by paul.bradshaw189, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


150220 by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Arrows by the Tower by Chris Dawson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Seagulls fishing by Eric van Wijk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


my little mountain climber POLLY by Frank Glade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Il Nettuno - Bologna by Simone Lucchesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste - Italy*


FUJI X70 by antonio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


Le cœur à gauche. by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Communications by Manfred A. Pichler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


zurich/チューリッヒ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand
*

Golden Temple Guard by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata*


DSC_0029 by Debmalya Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Normandy - France*


Merville Normandie 02 11 2017_03 by Partibul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


kites dandelions wind by Kasia Heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nice - France*


Face à Trump, quel ennui ! by Bryzlame Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Place du Tertre (Montmartre) by tm boada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


49 by Zdenek Lachout, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Maria Maddalena - Il Compianto sul Cristo Morto - Niccolò Dell'Arca by Simone Lucchesi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Andorra by Batiste Ezeiza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyline. Doha. by eSteSyd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
NITERÓI / RIO DE JANEIRO | BRASIL by DIMAS ARAUJO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
The color of New York City! by Bhargav Kesavan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by S7EVIN85, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Eye by Nick Park, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Proud Bows by Donald Ogg, on Flickr


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Former communist factory in Beijing. Now gallery space as part of the 798 Art Zone. 

Former Factory in Beijing by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Silema, Malta*
DSC_2327 by Iñigo López-Castro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
BNP Paribas Fortis, Brussels by Ronny Darko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A second effort at #landscapes #Dubai #burj #bluesky Let me know what you think. Critiques of all kinds welcome. by Lawrence Winter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Puente de las Cadenas B&W ([url]www.jmproducciones.es)[/url] by JMProducciones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic road, Norway*
Atlantic road by Alberto Cassandro, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ratcliff, London, England*


Rail tracks by Dun.can, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Structures by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


Rome by jean-paul mission, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zadar, Croatia*


The promenade, Zadar, Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saintes, Poitou-Charentes, France*


La Passerelle de Saintes by Fabrice Denis Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berlin, Germany*


Yorckstraße by Sascha Gebhardt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sofia,Bulgaria*


Tram after rain by Drehscheibe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dark Forest #2 by Gerd Greczka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Hősök tere - Heroes' Square - Heldenplein by Marty Schreuder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panama city*


Panama City by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caddo lake*


Trees #237, 20Apr18 by Ko-Bo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wilson - US*


J Percy Priest Lake by Michael Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


old structures, detail by Massimo Vitellino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Stockholms Walkways (Solitary man) by frantisim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Tain l'Hermitage by Jérôme Boivin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


the way home by kendy fujita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bridlington - UK*


Bridlington, North Yorkshire by rattyG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Smokey Roleystone morning. by Steve Parry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Restless by TzuChinW, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sitges - Spain*


Skoda Citigo & Sitges by Victor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porec - Croatia*


Walls by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC4121-8 by Ian Winfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


La mythique 2CV by Cend D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Durban, South Africa*
Watch out for yourself by Adeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
National Gallery of Canada by Howard Sandler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Vittoriosa by Liselotte Albisser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florence, Tuscany*
Matching Bag... by Sorin Popovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
Japan-2-091-osaka - city by david Djannis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phoenix, U.S.A.*
A View Across the City Grid of Phoenix and the Phoenix Sky Harbor International Airport (Black & White) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plymouth, U.K.*
Tall Ship Phoenix by David Hodder, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Garra de Águia by Klaus Jessen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Guanajuato, Mexico*
Opposite Directions by Bud Ellison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Washington DC, U.S.A.*
Lincoln's Temple by Ryan Tomko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate, San Francisco. USA by Enrique Pardo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Student Housing by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Century City, Los Angeles, California by Bill Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Calm before the storm. by Francis Gray, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Family Fishing Day by Carl Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shenzhen, China*
女士優先車廂 "Ladies First" Subway Carriages by Alice 2018, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Plants by Dave Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Yellows and Shadows by Necessary Illusions, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Coming from the market by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_327 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Stairs by Julien Chauvet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
Acropolis (mono) by Nigel Annison, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kota Kinabalu, Malaysia*
in the park by raquel golfarini 乐 璂, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester NH by sal patalano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Stefano Cicatiello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
More Late night Jakarta by Gordon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok Streetshoot by Andy Kobel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
Mooring rope by Guillaume P. Boppe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Casablanca, Morocco*
casablanca_BW_39c by David Pozo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Victoria by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
La chica de las pestañas largas by Buyun_Bcn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Outdoor cinema... by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Menton, France*
Menton by Fabio Mancini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Peñiscola, Spain*
CASTI201608__174R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zaragoza, Spain*
Ready to shoot, where is the child? by Fencejo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
澳門黑白街拍 by Wang Tou Kun, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Crossing the street by Leo Nieto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Winnipeg, Canada*
'Ice'olated Bench {Explored} by Garry9600, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Namur, Belgium*
parapluies by Christelle Vincent, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Sevilla b/w by Andrea Frigo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ghent, Belgium*
Gravensteen Castle by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Mann island Liverpool by Stephen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago (EXPLORED) by Mike Hiatt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Enjoying the View by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Collision by Lux Obscura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina, UAE by Krzysztof Skóra, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Almedijar ---Castellón, Spain. * My photo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Feca Zs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*



Shelter from the storm. by Smedley Smoots, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tanneron - France*


here I am ! by ©H∆R∆KIS∴, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by I.MAphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


1028 by O L A N D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


castle_5 by James Jewell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perth - UK*


Olde World Lane by Gary Angus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


can you see the light by Florian Painke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2018-05-01_12-12-44 by Toprak Şems Tezcan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milwaukee - US*


Brewing up Trouble by Randy Scherkenbach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pierce - US*


LANDING C-17 WITH SPOTS OF COLOR by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest Madonna by Tom Shults, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Atami Inn by SAKU0527, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Izarra - Spain*


Wolf Mouth by Marcos Maté, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand *


Big-Eye Trevallies at Sail Rock, Koh Phangan, Thailand by alan duncan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cahors - Spain*


bridge by Denis Vandewalle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durham - UK*


Durham City . . . by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zurich*


Zürich | 2018 by Ole Hopp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sumber Harjo - Indonesia*


INDONESIEN, Java, Tempelanlage Candi Sewu, 17363/9910 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida - US*


St Augustine - St George St by jus tt for fun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zabrze - Poland*


Zabrze by Konrad Woś, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


3233 by Petros Kotzabasis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palermo - Italy*


old fashion by giorgio klaic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Retro city by DynamicBlue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


Weinviertel Impressions CCCLXXXIII - Lower Austria by Wolfgang Krassnitzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baños de la Encina - Spain*


Baños de la Encina . by Eugenio Rojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coombe - Canada*


Boats in the fog by Gabor Retei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


1 - 3 - 2 by Peter Conzelmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bryn - UK*


Drifting by Dave Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sumber Harjo - Indonesia*


INDONESIEN, Java, hinduistische Tempelanlage Prambanan,17348/9892 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cuzco - Peru*


The streets of Cuzco by Leaning Ladder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chioggia - Italy*


DSC_1214csp-2 by Antonio Spiller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


06.2014 | Prag, Tschechien by Sabine Scheller, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oakham, England, United Kingdom*


Oakham All Siants by Dun.can, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cakovec, Croatia*


Cakovec tower by Rolf Stumpf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aveiro*


Aveiro by Pedro Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Cidade do silêncio by Julia Giacomini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Sir Walter Scott In The Spotlight by Half A Century Of Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orlando, U.S.A.*
Uncertainty looms by Ty Weiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Plzen, Czech republic*
Czech street by Guillaume 📷 DELEBARRE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, France*
By night by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bariloche, Argentina*
Tamiresinha by André Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bremen, Germany*
Old Building by Abdalrahman Islambouli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Setubal, Portugal*
Untitled by Paulo Valdivieso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Puerto Madero (Buenos Aires), Argentina*
Non Luogo by federico marrangoni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Machu Picchu, Peru*
Ciudad de Machu Picchu by 2H Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Harlingen, Holland*
Harlingen, Sail 2014 by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Fountains of Colour by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Copenhagen Architecture by Stanislav Gdovin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam Koopgoot Stairway to heaven by George Schwarze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Searching for Meaning by Paul Balfe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
melbourne-1698-ps-w by Peter Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Facultad de Arquitectura y Urbanismo by Calvipitecus J.A.V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
"Water St. Cafe" by Eric Flexyourhead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Shop Til You Drop by Tracy Mosley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Havana crossing by Steve Richard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeds*


The Leeds big wheel, Long shutter speed with selective colour by Lee. (c) MAMF photography., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan - Puerto Rico*


Old San Juan Street 3 by Mark Mowery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elba island - Italy*


Sightings by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas*


Untitled by Anthony Salazar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sesquile - Colombia*


Cerca de la Laguna de Guatavita by Manuel Niño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata*


Calcutta’s Pride by Ranajoy Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pichi! by EiNkEl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antibes - France*


unveiling the sky by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


La Mante. by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


1006 by O L A N D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Herkules by Yousuf Kurniawan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Greeley Square Park NYC by Tom Shults, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Limay - France*


vieux pont X-E1 2013_1125AB by Michel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


SAAM by Remy De Milde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Coronel - Chile*


Untitled by Francisco Varnet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota*


Sunday in Bogotá by Andrés Orzaez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


In preghiera by Antonio Casti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


The Olympus micro four thirds camera. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paranagua - Brazil*


crane's family by kendy fujita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Penbeth Cottage by Alan Barker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Zealand*


Stormy Silhouette by Russell Dixon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


black sea by roberto burchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bakar - Croatia*


Bakar by Boris Kombol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Subte en Buenos Aires, Argentina by Carlos Adampol Galindo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester*


easyJet A319 G-EZFJ by Mr K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Colori... by Glauco Maglio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nazare - Portugal*


Praia do Norte beach - High waves - Nazaré - Portugal by Luis Ascenso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh *


Street Performer, Edinburgh. by Ian Cook, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito*


Teleférico Quito by Alejandro Arango, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vitoria - Spain*


Old and new by vicar59, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


4108 by Petros Kotzabasis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sacred valley - Peru*


Sacred Valley by guissimo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Jury by roberto burchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Italy*


Touch The Sky by Cristiano Lima, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salisbury - UK*


Salisbury cathederal by John Elvidge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Stralsund | Gorch Fock 1 by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rovato - Italy*


L ' ora dell'amore by giuseppe contino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumbernauld - UK*


Arria by Ian Cook, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2018-04-11_03-24-44 by swaraj m, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lecheria - Venezuela*


Playa Lido a contraluz by Daniel Prats, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roscoff - France*


3064 - Roscoff, 2017 by ikaune, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas*


Fragmento de lluvia para Caracas de Carlos Medina, Autopista Francisco de Miranda (Caracas - Venezuela by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas*


Casco Histórico de Petare, Municipio Sucre by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tiefflug ... by Stephan Reppel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cabourg - France*


Cabourg | Parasols on the Beach by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the ship, the dreams by roberto burchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Rodinian sky ;-) by Jean-Gregoire Marin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Le pont Putte Savate ! by Mietton Cedric Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Herault - France*


Carnaval 2016 La Grande Motte by dav csl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Marina Smog by kevinkishore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Second Visit on the Patagonia by Micho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartagena - Colombia*


Playa de Cartagena by Gorka Basaguren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


126 Burnout by theaspiringphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lima*


Plaza San Martín by Takashi Matsumura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*East Java - Indonesia*


Waterfall by Andreas Kusumahadi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Koprivnica, Croatia*


Koprivnica station, Croatia by Rolf Stumpf, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Amsterdam. by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Strbacki buk, Croatia and Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Štrbački buk by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg/Germany*


Walk the line by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris/France*


Paris in Black and White -1 by Abdus Alim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Monocrome moon by Pablo J. Pozo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
prague by Jakub Visna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
O amor em Copacabana... MCris by Maria Cristina Mello Ayres do Nascimento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Girls Can Do Anything by Tina Leggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris, la Villette, 10 by Patrick RAYMOND, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
City Lines by Tawny042, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Proud Bows by Donald Ogg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
cats of Valletta by DJ Hoogerdijk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Atomium, Heysel (Bruselas / Bélgica) by Johnny Gomes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Empire Heights Towers - Business Bay - Dubai United Arab Emirates by Pierre Bassez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Nazaire, France*
- FYCSNL03 - QM2 TS 16-9 by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
column by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sauveteurs en mer... by Franck NOTO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Boston, September 2014 - 16 by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Curitiba - Brazil*


preciosa by kendy fujita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Murcia - Spain*


Mini moto Lightroom Photoshop edits by alex b, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Al final del túnel .... by DAVID60, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Salisbury vs Wimborne-12 by jdl1963, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


GERMANY, Stuttgart-Wilhelma, Flughunde (serie) , 75672/9172 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siena - Italy*


Verso Piazza del Campo by Orange Attitude, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chonchi - Chile*


IMG_1881 by seb et véro pernet/rolland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

DSCF4620 by Peter Hasslinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Fire triplets.jpg by Darren Berg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Burg Stargard - Germany*


Stargard Castle 05 by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Avignon - France*


grandma by pierre boidin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quito*


Centro Histórico Quito by Alejandro Arango, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Sci-fi City, Vancouver by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Moon valley - Chile*


Camino entre la sal by Erik G. Trigos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Montenegro*


Dancing the blues by Grooover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


白糸の滝 by fukuken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ft Lauderdale - US*


Lauderdale-by-the-Sea by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Machu Picchu - Peru*


IMG_4344a by Daniel Chong Kah Fui דניאל 張家輝, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Schloss Braunsfeld by Yousuf Kurniawan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_1647 by A T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yerevan - Armenia*


Man by the fountain. Heat in the city. by Hayk Senekerimyan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pievina - Italy*


Preparing for a new season by Marco Maljaars, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Richmond - US*


Spotlight on Her by pjpink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Untitled by g.f. Factory, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Philippines*


Untitled by A. K. Tan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Thorsten Prinz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bethmale lake - France*


Lac de Bethmale by Michel Séguret, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corrie - UK*


Viking Longboat by James Johnstone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Church without a roof by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Selective Colour Fun in Milano by Karol Klaczynski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


North Cliffs by Alan Barker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wanurejo - Indonesia*


INDONESIEN,Java, Borobudur - buddhistische Tempelanlage, 17264/9791 by roba66, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

REDHAWKS F-15C ON STATIC DISPLAY IN BLACK, WHITE AND A LITTLE RED by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


DSC09825 correggio (1) by el peler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Germans - UK*

Landrake viaduct; St. Germans by Chris Lovelock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto de La Cruz - Spain*


Tenerife, The Canary Island, Spain. June 2017. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto de La Cruz - Spain*


Puerto de la Cruz, Tenerife, the Canary Islands, Spain. June 2017. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mow Cop Castle ruins - UK*


Mow Cop Castle b&w by Mark Haddon Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Night hunting by Titusz Ghentiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morice - UK*


Dockyard Station 2 by Jon Somers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in France*


BW Sun by Karim Hachem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vashon Island - US
*

MIxed Greens by sea turtle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


40 by Zdenek Lachout, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crosby beach - UK*


Crosby BW-001 by mike_p_uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brasilia*


Catedral Metropolitana, Brasília by Francisco Aragão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panama city*


Caminando de noche la ciudad by Esdras Josué Jaimes De León, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fort Smith - US*


Big Scary Monster by super*dave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Jungle 2 The forbidden house by thierry_meunier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled *


P1060110 by makis makris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Richmond - US*


Wedding Dress by pjpink, on Flickr


----------



## Eugercios (May 13, 2018)

*Valencia, Spain.*

L'
Hemisfèric, Ciutat de les Arts i les Ciències. Valencia. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota*


Bogota afternoon by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


São Paulo, 2015. Museu de Arte de São Paulo (MASP) / Μουσείο Τέχνης του Σάο Πάολο / Museo de Arte de São Paulo / Kunstmuseum von São Paulo / Museum of Art of São Paulo / Musée d'Art de São Paulo / Museo d'Arte di São Paulo. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puebla - Mexico*


Un an en Amérique Latine by Eloi Tostivint, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan - Puerto Rico*


Apartments by Rasiel Suarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
#streetphotography #singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Republic Square by Shushan Haykuni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160401_0721 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm2-054 by Adam Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Jantar na cidade by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Mist (2) by Peter Rea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Gran Via at Night by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid Red&White by Miguel García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Oslo Skyline by Tore Bustad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto 16 by Jackson Myers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Niterói | Rio de Janeiro State | Brasil by DIMAS ARAUJO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Wandering Through Chelsea by Luke Stryker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Contre attaque by fabien dubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Blog290518-DSC_2711-BnW by Reza Masoudi Nejad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DHL Delivery in Venice by Gary Cadman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tarxien prehistoric temples, Malta*
Tarxien prehistoric temples, Malta by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke 2018 - BRU(I)TAL by Antonio Ponte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
The Veins Of Dubai by Andrew Watson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Novo Sarajevo, Sarajevo, Federacija Bosne I Hercegovine*


Sarajevo by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alhambra, Granada, Andalusia, Spain*


Alhambra by António Alfarroba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Straight Construction by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Moorburg V by Kai-Uwe Klauß, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Picinisco, Frosinone, Italia*


Picinisco at midnight by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Velebit, Croatia*


Velebit by Leonardo Đogaš, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*


Singapore on a sunny day by Abdus Alim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Cristóbal de las Casas, Mexico*


Camino para subir... by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Gimignano, Tuscany, Italy*


Sunny lane by Alessandro Donè, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Roller Coaster by DANIEL HACHE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Borve, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Slumbering by David Hallett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St.-Lambrechts-Woluwe, Brussels, Capital Region of Brussels, Belgium*


Tea Time by ＹᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Šibenik, Croatia*


Portraits in the stone (detail of St.Jacob's cathedral), Šibenik by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Broich, Stadtteil Mulheim An Der Ruhr, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


01.05.2018 Aquarius by Angie Trenz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Red Wing, Minnesota, United States*


American Queen in Red Wing by Aaron Seefeld, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Guelph, Canada*


church of our lady by Dez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


LIKE2631-1 by 郭瑞霖, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Gimignano, Tuscany, Italy*


Nice clouds by hbothmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scarborough Borough, England, United Kingdom*


Robin Hood's Bay by Derwisz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Norremarken, Syddanmark, Denmark*

Two Red Chairs by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
budapest z 06 by Chris Piazza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Parma - Italy*


Latin by Rasiel Suarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


---_0445 by Clay Williams, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Latin_America-420 by Forrest Walker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


Latin_America-255 by Forrest Walker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puno - Peru*


Statue of Christ by Pat Ch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New Jersey - US*


Seara (sea rabbit) joyfully running around on the show-covered ground in New Jersey on February 3, 2013. Snow fairy expedition. Snow lizard expedition. Jersey devil expedition. 20130203 035=2040==xBW by ADVENTURES OF THE SEA RABBITS, PART 20 (2012-2013), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Miguel de Allende - Mexico*


sitting pretty by Christos P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Un pomeriggio in spiaggia... by Glauco Maglio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Thumb Geyser Basin - US*


Black Pool - West Thumb Geyser Basin (Yellowstone National Park) by Ken Lane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Angers - France*


Triathlon Angers by Bruno BELLOUARD, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fagnano lake - Argentina*


Tilting by Eduardo Fonseca Arraes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


..on the move.. by Ferry Octavian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bray Dunes - France*


Untitled by sartiaxx, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Ozymandias by ZAK LONDON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Trees Through Arch by Steven Feather, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


Alaska Airlines' New Embraer ERJ-175LR at PDX by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Camaret sur Mer - France*


Under Sail by Eric Huybrechts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newbury, Berkshire, England*


St Joseph's Catholic Church by Andrew Endean, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norremarken, Syddanmark, Denmark*


White Wave by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scarborough, England, United Kingdom*


Rotunda by Derwisz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


barbican I by shakeapic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Guelph, Canada*


city hall / church of our lady by Dez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bačvice beach, Split, Croatia*


New hotel next to Bačvice beach, Split, Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belgium*


Dynamic Black - 4994 by ＹᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canea, Crete, Greece*


Delivery by David Hallett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, italy*


The old man by Alessandro Donè, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Museo Universitario del Chopo, Mexico City*


Museo Universitario del Chopo by jcbmac, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Sforza castle by night by Abdus Alim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hamburg, Germany*


Rostige Riesen VII by Kai-Uwe Klauß, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris/France*


Stacked PARImyds by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Braga, Portugal*


Untitled by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## Dutchal1942 (May 24, 2010)

*Amsterdam : Molen de Otter.*

otter1zwit by albert bakker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


David by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turin*


Torino Street by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0224_1-1 by Daniele Berto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMAG2760 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Bologna, Italia by Pom', on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden - Germany*


Dresden by Stefan Klauke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gleno viaduct - Italy*


Fiemme Valley Railway - Rail Trail | Fleimstalbahn - Bahntrassenradweg | Glen viaduct by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valetta - Malta*


Telescope by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*flying above Texarkana - US*


34,000 feet over Texarkana Arkansas by Ralph LaForge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Untitled by Ivy's Glances, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Let‘s play by Frank Gronau, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monopoli - Italy*


Duomo di Monopoli by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fiemme valley - Italy*


Fiemme Valley Railway - Rail Trail | Fleimstalbahn - Bahntrassenradweg | View from Montan to the Etsch Valley by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Shrovetide by Andrew Barkhatov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


a photo in the fog by CLAUDIA DEA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in ALsace - France*


Nécropole nationale Le Wettstein 14-18 - National necropolis Wettstein 14-18 by philippe haumesser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Run by Nabi Noor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alberobello - Italy*


Four Trulli by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moscow*


Snow town by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona - Italy*


IMG_20180209_150723_1 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Plitvice lakes - Croatia*


Plitvice Lakes | National Park by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city *


Portal to Another World? by ProPeak Photography - Thanks for 600,000 views!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart - Germany*


W 196 R by _becaro_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rheinsberg - Germany*


Rheinsberg Palace at dusk by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Verona - Italy*


DSC07378 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Kafka Skulptur by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


St. Michael's Church, München, Deutschland. by CHRIS GIBSON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


MIL Y UN VENTANAS by Nestor Maulini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


MAL TIEMPO BUEN FUTBOL by Nestor Maulini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Val D'Orcia - Italy*


suggestioni by Daniele Romagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durham - UK*


High Street, Barnard Castle. by rattyG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


strong wind by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bromo mount - Indonesia*


Sur l'étroite crête du cratère ! by Bertrand DOREL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Roche Gullon - France*


Le château sous la neige DXOFP RolleiRetro100tonal XT2 DSCF1091 by Michel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


It is a tale. by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Challenger by Ed Rich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


George IV Bridge by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Down The Tracks by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fort Manoel - Malta
*

Yellow Boat by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans - US*


Frenchmen at Chartres, Trois. Frenchmen Street, 2014. by Tha Faatha, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Morocco*


Untitled by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris France*


Bystanders approaching the light by jeff Clouet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newnham, Cambridge, England*


View of Cambridge by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Romania*


Balsa, Roumanie by Patrick THIAUDIERE, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belgium*


Dynamic Black - 4995 by ＹᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


L1060208_1.psd by clement soustra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zadar, Croatia*


Stone lace, Zadar, Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chicago, Illinois*


Selfies at the Cloud Gate by Edward Bartel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Guelph, Canada*


downtown Guelph, Canada by Dez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scarborough, England, United Kingdom*


St. Mary's Church in Scarborough by Derwisz, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Moabit, Berlin, Germany*


Under the Bridge by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zagreb, Croatia*


Vlaho Bukovac exhibition Zagreb by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St-anna, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


Dynamic Black - 4996 by ＹᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Qianmendajie, Beijing, China*


The Magics of Beijing by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Budapest, Hungary*


Budapest by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Signs of prosperity by Dickson Phua, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Street life by Annika Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Untitled by persona.Natali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai skyline at night (HDR) by Michael Vitt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Transamerica Tower, Financial District, San Francisco by Patrick O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Street Art by Alex Luyckx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
IMGP2289.jpga by Mondrian Graf Lüttichau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
180526-A-GI418-720 by Headquarters First Army, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Cartagena


My shot.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Together but far away from each other, Plaça Reial, Barcelona. by Albert de la Hoz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan Tram by FOXTROT|ROMEO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
_MG_0561 by Niko MK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
The Thames Barrier to Canary Wharf, London by William Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondola anchored on Grand Canal in Venice by Sorin P., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Portico Reflection by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Moeders Lambiek by Luc More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai2015 - IMG_6096.jpg by Pietro Familiari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kastro (Folegandros), Greece*
Three by Konstantinos Mantidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
- Parliament of Budapest - by ferrcimino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dolomites mountain - Italy*


dl 13 025 by albertoric75, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Untitled by albertoric75, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cap Ferret - France*


after war by Stephane PELEAU, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A350 Philippines Airlines by Yannick VIVIANT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


LA JOTA DE SUECA by BESSCOS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


m.k.1706908 by martin kraus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Croydon - UK*


Tram entering Church Street by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Richmond - US*


City Lights by pjpink, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nice - France*


Église Sainte Rita, Nizza by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orvieto - Italy*


Elettricità mattutina by Simone Lucchesi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caen - France*


Mémorial de Caen by Jacky Hervieux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


COTI022017_68R-BYN_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Myself on Triumph Speed Triple R by Cédric Dessonnaz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wigan - UK*


Week 4 - OVER by Dave Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Teufelsbrücke by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dundee - UK*


Oor Wully by Geoff Henson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chichester - UK*


Night at the Cathedral by WLE 17, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arraez - Spain*


el puerto ......... by Eugenio Rojo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Arles - France*_


... ou Noir & Blanc? by Bruno Baecker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Partie de cache cache avec un lémurien by Stephane Rio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


IMGP1701.jpg by Dean Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pilat dunes - France*


Congés Juillet Août 2017_72 by Partibul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Hannele Salonen-Kvarnström, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Msida - Malta*


Balconies by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

U*nknown place*


ruggine by Chris De Poli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


getting naked.... by Evan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cardiff - UK*

Poterna by MQZ Rota, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Samoens - France*


Col de Joux Plane - Samoens - Alpes - France by nicolas bello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auffrique - France*


Château de Picardie by Patrick Demory, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Iceland*


Minke whale coda bn 2 by Stefano Galluzzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cinqueterre - Italy*


Italy 2014 | Justine Magny by Justine Magny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Claros by EiNkEl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatnajokull - Iceland*


Vatnajokull 3 by Stefano Galluzzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


Möbius by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sturgis - US*


Aug 4 2012 - H.O. Anderson & Son - Sturgis rally by John Tolliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reykjavik*


Reykjavik 4 by Stefano Galluzzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meade - US*


Aug 4 2015 - Passing Bear Butte on the way to The Spoke by John Tolliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC03104 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


En direction du nid d'aigle . by Alain Voiron, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairo - Egypt*


Fashion... by Alfy's, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Four girls by Stanislav Nikulich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salerno - Italy*


Lined up by Soleapicco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tour - France*


Un tour de manège !!! by François Tomasi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munster*


frog horn by christian mu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


sin título-1-169 by manulopez57, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Motion by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buchupureo - Chile*


Man on fire by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


Urban view by Vladimir Tro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Rentrer seul sans jamais se retourner... by Anthony Monnier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


realizada en Cartagena by juan soler gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Àliga marcenca (Circaetus gallicus) by Laura Barrio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Chinatown - 牛车水 by Gerald Ow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Big Horn - US*

June 29 2016 - The King and I descending Shell Canyon by John Tolliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Untitled by Gherardo G.T., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Funkturm Berlin by Jannik Weber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sicily - Italy*


BR_160509-Mozia & Erice-1097-Modifier by Claude Porignon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Anjar - Lebanon*


Forgotten Realm by Boris Bollow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dresden*


Faith by LWR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


The little Berlin snow chaos by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Sigma 10-20mm by Ronaldo Carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wigan borough - UK*


Lift Bridge by Dave Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Montréal 2018 ❅ ère de glace by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kaysergerg - France*


La Weiss à KAYSERSBERG by philippe haumesser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
DSC_8187_DxO_2 by Felix Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
S by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Murjan Buildings - Jumeirah Beach Residence - Dubai United Arab Emirates by Pierre Bassez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Vajdahunyad Castle by PiotrTrojanowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
Formula One World Championship by Tiguan1229, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

El Campello, Alicante ---- Spain


Estrías - Stretch marks by Julián Pastor, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leipzig*


snow in Leipzig.jpg by Daniel Gentsch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Antropofagias by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Spice up your life: with Hermes! by Werner Ustorf, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suffolk - UK*


Shingle Street by Claire Zaffin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*M'Hamid, Sahara desert - Morroco*


Peacefully by .sl., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


* by sortie | de | camions, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


hiver blanc et noir 🇨🇦 by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Salford Quays . Red bridge . by terence grealey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Coastguards in the crowds by rattyG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Untitled by Alexander Fenzl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


DSCF7392_rr25 by al253, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paine national park - Chile*


Solo un vago olor by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*AUgsburg - Germany*


Weihnachtliches Augsburg (III) by Patrick Scheuch Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


H'Art by Warwick Tams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Skytrain, Bangkok, Thailand by Keir Gravil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bremen, Germany*

Bremen Rathaus (Townhall) by Stefan Wagemann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
It's a long way to the top if you want to Rock n Roll 200.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
Piper Cub by Kas van Zonneveld, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Laguna Churup, Peru*
Laguna Churup by Carsten ten Brink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Agadir, Morocco*
a few minutes on beach by Detlef Trede, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kingston, Jamaica*
Devon House in the nineteenth century, Kingston, [date unknown] by <a href="http://statsr.net/">, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Örebro, Sweden*
Örebro, Storgatan 2015-05-06 by Michael Erhardsson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tampere, Finland*
Untitled by GreyFour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pretoria, South Africa*
Life in the City by Fringe Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Cabot Circus by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto City by Alain Picard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tallinn, Estonia*
Street photography in Old Tallinn, Estonia by Ioannis Ioannou, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Markthal Rotterdam by Mariëlle van Donge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane City by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Street Photography-2 by Russell Charters, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Buildings and buildings by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Windows by Philipp Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nagoya, Japan*
Tokugawa Garden by Pok Ng, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
A day of boredom by MFMarcelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
Fairmont Hairpin, Monte Carlo by Stephen Griggs, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Old and New London by Bill W., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Bogota: through the street of La Candelaria by travellingrat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Winnipeg, Canada*
Taking Flight by Gina Blank, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
The Famous Three Graces Skyline of Liverpool by Anthony Cliffe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salzburg, Austria*
Salzburg by Karina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dresden, Germany*
Dresden black and white by Marcel Neubert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Shine by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Moments by Sorin Furcoi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Untitled by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Taste of Paris by Pierce Rasmussen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Stravinsky square at night by Sean X Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Défense by Gencive de Truie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vila Nova de Gaia-Santa Marinha, Porto, Portugal*


Angel by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Sculpture by astrid westvang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Castelnuovo di Val di Cecina, Italy*


Strade di Castelnuovo Val di Cecina.. by Fabio Mancini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Veszprem, Hungary*


Veszprém by Zsofia Nagy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Namur, Belgium*


Night - 7DWF - 4847 by ＹᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Benson, Arizona, United States*


SPSR15 by Stanley Short, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Šibenik, Croatia*


St. Jacob's Cathedral, Šibenik, Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cádiz, Spain*


20180414_125452-01 by carlos dianez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ypres, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


St Martin's Cathedral, Ypres by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Posing by Ingemar Ljungdahl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Palma, Canary Islands*


Garafia, La Palma, Canary Islands by Dierk Topp, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


The Rossio effect by The Green Album, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Birk, Midtjylland, Denmark*


Aliens coming ? by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mannheim, Germany*


Mannheim Jungbusch 80 b&w by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Mannheim City, Germany*


The last of us by Rainer Tessmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A*
Downtown San Francisco from Twin Peaks by kate beale, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
_DSC0967 by Mika Hiironniemi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Popeye village, Malta*
Malta (film, black and white) 2014 by Daria Loshakova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Manila's Gotham City, A city in the sky. by Jason R, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSC00035 by Jaime Valdez Carvajal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1A7_DSC7740 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
skyline clouds Montreal by peter lang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
LightsND B&W by Stan Krotov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, Sweden by Björn Lindberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Lines by Jake N., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
ROM (B&W) by Umakanth Thirugnanam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


St.Nectons glen 2 by Paul Langton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nuremberg - Germany
*

In line by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castello - Italy*


Navigazione (navigation) by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Socoa - France*


Saint-Jean-de-Luz 01 | Baie de Socoa by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yedra de Salvatierra and Cerezuelo - Spain*


Yedra de Salvatierra y Cerezuelo by puesyomismo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


La Dama de Gala by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biarritz - France*


Biarritz 06 | Grande Plage by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Cyna Monya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Fusion.../ Melting.. by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*UNknown place*


Sur la perche by niKo SnOOze, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mannheim, Germany*


Mannheim Jungbusch 78 b&w by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


Bomber Command by Nigel Cox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Secrets by Frank Busch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Torres-del-Paine, Chile*


Torres-del-Paine by Yelena Pegova, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Almenara, Madrid, Spain*


Cuatro Torres by Werner Schwehm, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


fake background by Menno Marrenga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


In the Dark of... loose yourself to walk by stanzy stanzy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Faringdon, England, United Kingdom *


Quiet Town... by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Southampton, England*


Sunny side up by The Green Album, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Green-Spinnaker by Caroline Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Islamabad - Pakistan*


Crown by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Antonin-Noble-Val, Midi-Pyrenees, France*


Aveyron by Ludovic LA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Karakoram Range - Pakistan*


Gilgindar Peak by Waqas Afzal, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sheffield, England, United Kingdom*


SHEFF 1804146984 by Andy P, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ypres, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


Ypres by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*British Square, Zagreb, Croatia*


An antique shop on the British Square, Zagreb, Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belfont Hallen, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


Serenity Black and White by ＹᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hebden Bridge, England*


180112 Hebden Bridge by Ryan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Volterra, Italy*


Volterra streets by Fabio Mancini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt, Germany*


Dominance by Paul Scott, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*


streets of barcelona by Lukas R., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Barshot Amsterdam by Rene de Bruijn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Atlanta, Georgia*


Atlanta Pano by Frank Loose, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Sarajevski Kanton, Federacija Bosne I Hercegovine, Bosnia and Herzegovina*


Sarajevo by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valencia, Spain*
Spain, Valencia, Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias by Amigo Fineso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Alexandra Bridge (35mm film) by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Izmir, Turkey*
Night Street 2 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
L2272298 by Tin Phan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rabat, Malta*
Citadel in Victoria (Rabat) by Liselotte Albisser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Conches-sur-Ouche, France*
Château (XIe s.) de Conches-sur-Ouche (Eure, France) by Denis Trente-Huittessan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melun, France*
les clochets - steeples by Png Nexus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Cat living in madrid by Christopher Charalambous, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London May 28 2018 (88) Royal Exchange by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm, February 8, 2018 by Ulf Bodin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline in black and white by Ryan Stefan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm Beach Life. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Golden Gate Bridge by wingmarc, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bratislava, Slovakia*
St Martin's Cathedral | Bratislava | Slovakia by Sonia M Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_338 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Place Charles Béraudier, La Part-Dieu, Lyon by Laurent ABRY, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location on ****** island, Greece*
Blue butterfly by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Limassol, Cyprus*
Araouzou Street, 30 Bus Station by Julien Molinaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Hong Kong Central from Harbour City by James Attree, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lviv, Ukraine*
REM18-0171464 by Anatolii Niemtsov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fez, Morocco*
Hanging out by luiz celso - things light does, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney opera house b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quito, Ecuador*
Quito old town by Mario Donati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*
two buildings by Foster by Siew Meng Tham, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
City of Miami, Miami-Dade County, Florida, USA by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Team Evening at Restauracja Na Lato by ROOM MAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*
Sweet Auburn Curb Market - Municipal Market Downtown Atlanta by Sandra Hall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dallas, U.S.A.*
Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge, Dallas, Texas, U.S.A. / Architect: Santiago Calatrava by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Calle comercial by Montse Estaca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*
DSCF1669 by Juliana Tomasini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lausanne, Switzerland*
Lake Geneva from Lausanne, Switzerland by Stephen Wheeler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Manchester (750) by benmet47, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge by Ádám Faragó, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Tall by ancientlives, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baltimore, U.S.A.*
Northern view from World Trade Center Baltimore by Craig Fildes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
M O N U M E N T by Ronald Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
ACA_346 by Andy C. Arciga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Winter in Paris by Y.Guidus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
IMG_3109 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
BNF-IR by jean claude CUVILLIERS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Wasserspiele 2 by Johann Weiss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

french cali III by Lena rt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


Liverpool Blitz Memorial Sculpted by Tom Murphy by Graham Peers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas *


Vegas Marquee by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma B&W by stefanonikon1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


City of Blinding Lights by Alice Huang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


diary #2080: Matthew, Marlene & Leigh by dom agius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*

_MG_3368_Dbw by Vasilis Kouvalis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thessaloniki - Greece*


_MG_6353-tx by Vasilis Kouvalis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


diary #1993: A Confederacy by dom agius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A Mindful Walk in the Present Moment-Stepping Stones, Middle Branch, Ontonagon River by Kirt E. Carter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Surfers by culega, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chaouen - Morocco*


Sunrise in Chaouen by Hans Faye, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Espelette - France*


Espelette | Pays Basque | Piment d'Espelette by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tasmania - Australia*


Ixias by Glyn Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norfolk, VA - US*


Bridge 5 by Rex Block, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Musée Rodin - Two sisters by Michel Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bardez - India
*

Spice Stall by Kshitiz Sharma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere ein Australia*


palmer sculpture biennial 2018 - 0612 - astra parker by bill doyle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arles - France*


Instantanés Urbain - Frank Gehry Arles by Misa ATO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Phalanx by Tom Levold, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


yule emptiness by stefelix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Global warming effects by julien bach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


stras_0002 by julien bach, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


HB Nordtrakt by Peter Hasslinger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aux Marais - France*


Je vous souhaite une année toute en couleurs by christian caffin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto *


Centro de Fotografía Portugues, Oporto by Juan Faraldos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Near Milan - Italy*


night before Christmas by Massimo Vitellino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow*


Best Kebab (Glasgow) by ALANSCOTT1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by lena tr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Biker by Dieter Lanou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lubeck *


An der Obertrave Lübeck.... by Karsten Mielenz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chengdu - China*


Wuhou Memorial Temple #3 - Chengdu, China (成都, 中國) by dlau Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mori - Italy*


Ippodromo e zona - Mori by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L'homme au casque jaune  - The man with the yellow helmet  by Loanne ou Lolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_20171216_210641 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ardeche - France*


1N6A3164.Les Vans en Ardèche by serge cotta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Open All Hours by David Beardmore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


IMG_6105 by Patrick Rosecrans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Sydney - Rainy moments by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Brighton - UK
*

New Brighton Lighthouse by Dave Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vizille - France*


Contemplation by echapee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Island*


Vestrahorn Islande by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto Alegre - Brazil*


Paloma Urbana, Porto Alegre, Brasil by Gustavo Barral, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kirkjufall - Island*


Kirkjufell Islande by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


20180329-DSC3327 by A/D-Wandler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Contra la corriente, Black Lake by Gustavo Barral, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lambertville, NJ - US*


Monochrome train car with reflections by Paul Ilechko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Lights and curves by Rabican7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester, NH - US*



Highway to darkness by Rabican7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jersey city - US*


Tug boat at the barge by Paul Ilechko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - US*


Low tide by Rabican7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Idumala - Georgia*


Bridge by Andrey Gubanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Agfa APX 100 Reusable HC 110006 by ifroggie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vermont - US*


Wild Horses by Paul Ilechko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bastia - France*


Old Port | Bastia | Corsica by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


_MG_0417 by sebastien cellier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wigan - UK*


Wigan Face at Night by Dave Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Portugal*


*** by Hugo J. Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Worlds apart by Göran Johansson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

scorci di città, panorama - glimpses of city, landscape by Massimo Vitellino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Merlion in Singapore. Black and white. by Davin Edridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsawa by Thomas Vermeulen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
«Waiting» by Non Null, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Metro CDMX by Eduardo Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ypres, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


Ypres Cloth Hall, Belfry & Stadhuis by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zadar, Croatia*


Walking through old stones, Zadar, Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Belgium*


Windmill Monochrome by ＹᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Manchester, England, United Kingdom*


Last Wednesday by Ryan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


S Ivo alla Sapienza by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh - US*


PPG Nocturne by Paul Ilechko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Crossing the bridge by Rabican7, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Lena [Explored 2015 10 20] by Tobias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


soft water, hard rock by Andreas Klodt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


1-DSC03072-Editar by Paulo Moreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astana - Kazakhstan *


"Who will buy my sweet red roses?" by Raymond Whitby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vareid - Norway*


Road to Vareid by Chris Denger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barangay - Philippines*



Pedicab by Brian Evans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Pantheon Portico by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


colorful sail by Dimitris Pagiantzas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cacahuamilpa cave - Mecixo*


The way out by Eugenio Caballito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Farola by MQZ Rota, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jersey city - US*


It's that time again by Paul Ilechko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Legnano - Italy*


legnano by nicoletta lindor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Stwlan dam by plasiolyn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


scorci di città, strade - glimpses of city, streets by Massimo Vitellino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


estacion by Víctor Arufe Giráldez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*

Find your Way home by **capture the essential**, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


An avenue of my neighborhood (Sunday in winter) by Eduardo Mazzeo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ferris wheel. by rolleirollei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


heart by raquel golfarini 乐 璂, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trinidad - Cuba*


rojo by Katty Piazza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


it's raining again by frax[be], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Approaching rain in cellophane by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Abbaye Saint-Philibert de Tournus by Karma Jigme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh - US*


Behind the Penn by Paul Ilechko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zion park - US*


Lady on the Mountain by David Swindler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Garnisonkirche St. Martin B&W by David Münch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Kiev*_


Saint Patrick`s Day: all the world is Green and Ginger by Oleh Kh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


A Christmas Carol by Paul Ilechko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


green cone by ©H∆R∆KIS∴, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bardez - India*


Odd one Out by Kshitiz Sharma, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Provence - France*


L'heure du goûter... by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Montréal by Yannick Gagnon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Figure by frantisim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aracena - Spain*


Oteando el horizonte by Carmen Torres Chaguaceda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carapicuiba - Brazil*


hunger - Carapicuíba (SP) Brasil by Waldemar Luiz Mainente, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bratislava *


Bratislava by krimi krimi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baltimore -US*


Dome by Paul Ilechko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


DSC01099 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


am Stachus in München by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Guimaraes, Braga, Portugal*


Guimaraes by László Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes; France*


Pilgrims (Lourdes) by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Volterra, Italy*


Volterra Jail Tower by Fabio Mancini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Halifax, England*


158861 Halifax by Ryan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St-anna, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


Bruges Dynamic Black -HFF by ＹᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


Pilgrims (Lourdes) by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tisno from Murter island, Croatia*


View to Tisno from Murter island, Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ypres, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


St Martin's Cathedral, Ypres by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


At the dark end of the street by Ludovic LA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lourdes, France*


Pilgrims (Lourdes) by Anna Banasiak, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Deal, England, United Kingdom*


Neat Street... by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Waiting... for tea? by Nigel Cox, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sinj, Croatia*


Via crucis, Sinj, Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Caversham, Reading, England*


Water Water Everywhere by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Piazza del Popolo by K B, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hinnoya - Norway*


The portal #2 by Ronny Årbekk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Reine - Norway*


Street to Moskenes by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


to the island by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


The Dress by _becaro_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

SOmewhere in Indonesia


black and white by Erwin Nacional, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Male - Maldives*


Jetties with Malé, the capital of the Maldives, in the background by Vilmos Vincze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Louvre Museum by Francesco Antonino Fogliani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester*


The Killers - Manchester Arena by sxdlxs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Bernera Bridge_mono by Martin Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin
*

Inside the Neues Museum at Berlin by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


birds by NILS Nouchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


flinders street station by Gerald Visperas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


island 25 dec 2009 L1030171 by a.more.s, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wedding Balloons by Kilian Seifried, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Endine lake - Italy*


Lago di Endine fotografato dal monte Sparavera by Manuel Caruso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wiesbaden *


Marktkirche Wiesbaden by Günther Bayerle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Saint John The Divine Noir by Yiannis Theologos Michellis - Γιάννης Θεολόγος Μιχελλής, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Ice Skating Championship. Musée du Louvre. Paris, 2017 by Furlan Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gran Canarias island - Spain*


Island Peaks by Mattias Hammar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Budapest (Memento Park), 2001 by Joseff K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hl. Geist Schweinfurt by Siegfried Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in ALsace - France*


Happy Sun by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Chinquihue - Chile


Isla de los cura. by Constanza Piña, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tenerife - Spain*


Candelaria - Menceys by bilderflut photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lanzarote - Spain*


_1020200-Lanzarote by roby roberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Margarita Island - Venezuela*


pelicans by Stephan Reppel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kagoshima - Japan*


Kagoshima crosswalk by Lukas Bogie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Red sunset by KagLoos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Fermin - Venezuela*


Playa El Tirano, Isla de Margarita, Venezuela by Laura Domínguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*


De nieve huracán y abismos el sitio de mi recreo by Rafa Llano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg - France*


Saint pierre le jeune Strasbourg by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Allons enfants de la patrie... by Clic Clac 2956, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago *



Up or Out? by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Islas Mujeres - Mexico*


SCHEDA_3_IMG_240_C BW by Paolo Lora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sin título-1-139 by manulopez57, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ansdell - UK*


St. Anne's Pier by James Johnstone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart *


GERMANY, Stuttgart-Wilhelma, Flughunde (serie) , 75672/9172 by roba66 Thks for + 30 Million views, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_2280 by A T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amonaster - Spain*


A medias desde mi mezquita by Carmen Torres Chaguaceda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cityscape by Audrius Zukas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Molto distante....far .very far by Armando Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


A uma princesa distante by Jon Malagon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bromo park - Indonesia*


waiting by Jan Jungerius, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Selinunte - Italy
*

Selinunte - Sicilia by Alessandro Atzori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Saint-Efflam by Nicolas Longuet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


roman tailights (1 of 1) by Pawel Kisiel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guacollo - Chile*


iglesia de guacoyo by chris malebran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in US*


Odell Beckham Diving Catch by RWM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aurlandsfjorden - Norway*


Fjord by F., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


France, cormorants by Vittorio Ricci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Viewers by Toni Ertl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Crows by Goran Protic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madeira - Portugal*


Eglise Jardim do Mar (Madère) ... by Franck NOTO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jakarta*


Rare visit in the rain.. by Ferry Octavian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lima *


Capturing the Moment, Chorillos by Geraint Rowland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Used words by José Brito, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples 
*

museo di Napoli by Domenico Tavolozza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garda lake - Italy*


Purple sailing by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santorini - Grece*


SANTORÍNI - Grécia by JCassiano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


One day , I'll fly away ... by Françoise [email protected](fighting), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Ancestral, Dia de Muertos, Mexico by Renaud Mars, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Childhood's end by John Barclay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia*


Cell Block 7 - Eastern State Penitentiary by Kevin B. Moore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


Offering Skull -Day of The Dead- (Mexico City, Mexico. Gustavo Thomas © 2017) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*



From Below by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco*


SF street by Tony Chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Colorado - US*


050716 - Wray Colorado Tornado by Dale Kaminski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jeju city - Korea*


Romantic nights by Douglas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Maria Key - Cuba*



Cuba by Sonicgregu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


nights on night by giuseppe dibenedetto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Old Tram selective by Steven Feather, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*RIndem - Germany*


Looking up (explored) by Theo Bauhuis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


A tangled web by John J Young, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Walk Across the Brooklyn Bridge by Kevtsui, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


En la girola by Manuel Cavanillas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Capadoccia - Turkey*


Blue on History - Cappadocia by Vural Yavas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


Ross Island Bridge, study 7 by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Departing..... by P Sterling Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Golden Gate Fields early a.m. by Angela Hinckley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Japan*


Infinite perspective by Alejandro Tello, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sneinton, Nottingham, England*


Nottingham Nights - Take Me Home by Darren Cowley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Calton, Edinburgh, Scotland*


Ponder by Cycling Road Hog 2018, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dublin, Dublin, Ireland*


ZZzzzzz by Rob Green, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oberwil, Switzerland*


In Oberwil by martinus.structor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Almería, Spain*


el maestro Espartaco by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brussels, Belgium*


Horse Brussels by ＹᗩSᗰIᘉᗴ ＨᗴᘉS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


Opposite Directions by Garry Knight, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kuwait*


Al-Seef Hospital by Kamal Aljahed, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England*


Londres (2017-06-07) (3) by Michel Benjamin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zadar, Croatia*


On the sun, Zadar, Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ihlara Valley, Cappadocia, Turkey*


Cappadocia by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lisbon, Portugal*


Lisboa by Christof Timmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bad Reichenhall, Upper Bavaria, Germany*


Im Zentrum von Bad Reichenhall by Uwe Wieteck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ypres, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


Ypres Cloth Hall, Belfry by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grandpoint, England, United Kingdom*


Jesus is coming by Howard Stanbury, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altstadt-Nord, Cologne, North Rhine-Westphalia, Germany*


Romano-Germanic Museum by Johannes Oehl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lannion, Brittany, France*


Lannion, quai des possibles by Julie Missbutterflies, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


The Roman Coliseum in Mono by Paul Bradshaw, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Petra, Maan, Jordan*


Petra - Il tesoro by Ennio Vanzan, on Flickr​


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg - France*


Quartier Petite France STRASBOURG by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Piazza Venezia, Rome by theswallow1965, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Banff - Canada*


Banff in haze by Igor Natanzon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Please wait ... by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Dark Aura by zh3nya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubrovnik *


Dubrovnik by Andy Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Sunset Singapore 27May2018 by Yen Wei, Benjamin Tan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
festival república blues by andré carvalho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Metro Station by Giulia Rossi Ferrini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Flea market by Micke Borg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
I Project Myself (Ref. 2528) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney - The umbrella by Edoardo Capriotti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
Help me by Francisco Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
City lights by ANASTASIOS RODIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Public Library - New York by Patrik S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris July 2016 - 005 by Joey Costello, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London buss by Emil Privér, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Quadri II by W.Utsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
il-Belt Valletta by tamapix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
LIDL by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Hide and Seek... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eternity beach at Oahu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Near Eternity Beach Oahu Hawaii by Greg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
3:00am Széchenyi Chain Bridge, Budapest by Akira チャッキー, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lynmouth, Devon, England*


Night time. by Nigel Cox, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kolkata, India*


Blues by Craig Boehman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sheffield, England, United Kingdom*


Cutlers Hall Sheffield by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*France*


Au dessus des toits by Ludovic LA, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thirsk, England*


Thirsk, Market Place. by christopher hogg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rustempasa, Istanbul, Turkey*


Storm over Istanbul by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Il Pilastrino, Emilia Romagna, Italy*


Monte San Pietro loc Gavignano - Convento San Pietro (Explore 7 giugno 2018) by Paolo Bonassin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


message to... by Ingrid Lowis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hill Top, England, United Kingdom*


The priesthood in mono by Paul Bradshaw, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Grandpoint, England, United Kingdom*


Fear the Deer by Howard Stanbury, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bad Reichenhall, Upper Bavaria, Germany*


Die alte Saline by Uwe Wieteck, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cologne, Germany*


Untitled by Christof Timmermann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cappadocia, Turkey*


Cappadocia in B/W by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


Split Croatia, Easter Monday by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Le Mont-Saint-Michel, France*


Mont Saint-Michel (2016-11-18) by Michel Benjamin, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salmiya, Kuwait*


BW_bldng_fl by Kamal Aljahed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Geneve, Switzerland*
Marching on by Laurent Schenkel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, France*
How to make a beach, Nice, France by Pranav Bhatt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Bristol Bedminster Bridge E by Jacek Wojnarowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tampere, Finland*
Satakunnankatu bridge and theatre Frenckell by Mika Hirsimäki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
Violet 500 by Fabio Insalaco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
De Rotterdam. by Pieter van Roijen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane CBD by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Plaza de Armas by FranJSoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
From plane to train by Yutaka Seki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Okinawa, Japan*
#trip #snap #black #white #boy #Ishigaki #Japan #isEasonChen by Eason Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
estacione by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
051718_P5170002 by xtoid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Na Pedra do Arpoador by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
Seattle 8418 by Ed Arneson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phoenix (Arizona), U.S.A.*
Untitled by Ashley Nation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
The season of flamboyant by minhty0602, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Down Montgomery by Mark Heine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Benidorm by Stefanny Arias, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Ghost Boat in Montreal by Dominic Labbe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, Canada*
Trestle Bridge by Joe Chowaniec, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Street 536 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Forfeit by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Acropolis (Athens), Greece*
Tourists on The Acropolis by Allan Jones Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zamboanga, Philippines*
A different kind of storm by enteng narvaez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monaco*
dmk0631my11 by -G*G*G-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Traversing Arches by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Red on a monocromatic place by Alessandro Scuderi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Noticias cortesanas by Montse Estaca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rabat, Morocco*
Untitled by Rodrigo Paz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
New Trends & Old Habits by Cycling Road Hog 2018, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City - USA by Burkhard Kohnert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dijon, France*
Street in Dijon by arnaud morin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Portugal various #3 by Fabio Insalaco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago Inspired by Michael Watts, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by Alan Millin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Rallye des Princesses ~ 2018 by Christopher Perez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
_DSC3191 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Go Steve by Korz 19, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Exiting the Jeepney by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Barrio Antiguo Monterrey, N. L. by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
7_DSC9656 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street photography Mexico City by Aldo Diosdado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Notre-Dame Street by Stephane Venne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Lenka Drbalova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Above Reykjavik by Greg Pace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
CN Tower - Toronto by Phillip Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
MAC - Niterói, Rio de Janeiro. by Flávio Furtado Ferreira da Costa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
City Hall - Philadelphia, Pennsylvania - USA by Mohannad Khatib, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Gothic Barcelona Quarter by Dave Monaghan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Splash tram in Milan - Italy by Miki Perić, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
The Eiffel Tower, Paris by Geraldine Curtis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Liverpool Street by Ilias Theodoropoulos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Street level by lukaszkorecki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Old bay windows by islandboy28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Behind Facades and Social Textures by Joannes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Emirates Towers, Dubai by chuck patterson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Waikiki beach, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Untitled by Kiffer Creveling, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest - The Old Man 17_08_16 by Alessandro Dozer Fondaco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Konya, Turkey*


Goodby Konya by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Poland*


Channel flow by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avignon,France*


Avignon.Palaiis des papes by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sta Cruz, Canary Islands, Spain*


A face without a crowd by Paul Bradshaw, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York*


ephemeral but concrete by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Genoa, Italy*


Untitled by Claudio Tizzani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Foolow, England, United Kingdom*


Foolow by Martin Elliss, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mumbai, India*


Splash by Craig Boehman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Noorder IJland, Rotterdam, South Holland*


Rotterdam - Erasmusbrug by Michael Kemper, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Evening on the Danube.. by Nigel Cox, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


Renewed House by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oxford, England, United Kingdom*


Oxford Nights - Strange Apparition (Monochrome) by Darren Cowley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Quartier du Faubourg-du-Roule, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Hauteur de vue by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tara Cathedrals, Chile*
Kon's Creation #2 by Allison Bailey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Ottawa (35mm film) by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arles, France*
Arles... by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Portofino, Italy*
Portofino by pascal routhier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monument valley, U.S.A.*
Monument Valley Caithness by colin campbell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oviedo, Spain*
Santa María del Naranco by Carlos Cabrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Liberia*
Shoebox Memories by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Johannesburg, South Africa*
View on Kerkstraat by Marjo van Diem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bremen, Germany*
gold by Mari-e-l-l-a, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Poznan, Poland*
Poznań - Solaris Tramino by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rijeka, Croatia*
Bay in the lee by Tomislav Ćuto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cartagena, Colombia*
C. de la Baronesa / Cartagena by Charlie Block, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
Corporation Street, Manchester City Centre, Manchester, UK. by Trevor Cummings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Denver, U.S.A.*
City Park by Rebecca Erickson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beijing, China*
Beijing Sunset Twiligt 03 by Stefan Blomberg Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tripoli, Libya*
ALI MARIA by haithem msahbin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cairo, Egypt*
Gem Theater in Cairo, Illinois (Abandoned) by Chris Luckhardt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Rioja, Spain*
Santo Domingo de la Calzada by Guillermo Relaño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cluj-Napoca, Romania*
Untitled by Barbora, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto, Portugal*
Hors service by Hans Pohl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam Kop van Zuid by Cor de Hamer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Gateway to The Mall by Andrew, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne by Joseph Teh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Urbanidad. by Rubén Pérez Eugercios, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver CA by nick123n, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Okinawa, Japan*
Untitled by easyroute, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Pretty Pink Pontiac by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Ballooning - focus 2 by David, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salinas de Janubio, Canary islands (Spain)*
KPM31493 #1 Black beach I by Ken Mines, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline in black and white by Ryan Stefan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alberta, Canada*
Bow River and the Banff Springs Hotel from Surprise Point (Black & White, Banff National Park) by Mark Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hannover, Germany*
Hannover City by Gerrit Jöskowiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Whose turn is next ? by Eric-G-B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Catedral de la Almudena by Emilio Molina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City by Elena López Expósito, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Tour Agbar, Barcelone by Philippe Dechet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Louisville (Kentucky), U.S.A.*
on Broadway at Union Station… by David Kidd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dijon, France*
Rue Musette by Dmitriy Kostyuchenko, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beaune, France*
1er Cru - Beaune by Remy CARTERET, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bilbao, Spain*
Bilbao. 2016. by Jose Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Walking in the light by Luka Boban, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
000523 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
14122017-DSCF2590.jpg by Youssef Bahlaoui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
R0002306.jpg by TIARAY RAZAFINDRANOVONA, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Way Down by Dmitriy Marichev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
Streets of Hong Kong by Patrick Stargardt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
En caída by JMGarijo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


catching light by .brianday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


fuera de la luz - out of the light by greg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sandbaai - South Africa*


catch a wave, and you’re sitting on top of the world by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagasaki - Japan*


Nagasaki Chinatown by Corey Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Catch! by Toru Okada, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


A la mouche........ by Paul ATREIDES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Exmouth - UK*


Caught by Mark Shuttleworth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Father & Son by philcozz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corte - France*


Corte | Corsica by Norbert Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


I imagine it would be a marzipan potato by Michael Wölfel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Caught. by Francesca Cervellati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Yawning of the primate by cajetan clement, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Taiwan*


Day to day 日復一日 by TzuChinW, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Arcade by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


L'Homme de Bessines by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kyoto*


almost mythical by litraturista (on & off), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


andel's Hotel Berlin by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Three goddesses by FujiYako, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Iceland*


Strokkur by CasCriS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Main Event 5, Championnat du Monde IBO des Poids Super-Légers, M.Mimoune/E.Dominguez Rodriguez, Palais des Sports, Levallois by Johann Walter Bantz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Garça-branca (Ardea alba) - Great Egret by Marcus Vinicius Lameiras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_DSC2220 -Rails by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


LA DIVINA by BESSCOS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deauville - France*


0579 - Deauville, 1985 by ikaune, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Sao Bento Palace - Portuguese Parliament (Palácio de São Bento - Parlamento de Portugal) by Nuno Correia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*

Mental Hospital Subway Station by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


EL ROCIO VALENCIÀ / EL ROCIO VALENCIANO by BESSCOS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagoya - Japan*


Castelo de Nagoya by Elisete Shiraishi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


Untitled by Farhad Sadykov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*

Paseando por Córdoba by JoseL. Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San FRancisco - US*


A Calm Windy Sunset by Luis Montemayor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart*


20051207 1943 Mírame a mi :: Look at Me by Oiluj Samall Zeid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


American Airlines / Boeing 777-223ER / N780AN by Victor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Johan Talens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Forli - Italy*


Forlì - SAM_2967-1 by Roberto, C., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Спас на Крови by Andrey Glazunov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Marking the mist by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Merano - Italy*


*** abracadabra... by lorenza panizza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in FRance
*

Solitary seagull by Neil Gallop, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alameda - US*


domino effect by Steve Reid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Chrysler Building at Night by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


A tangled web by John J Young, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


The Shootist by Gabe Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


On Your Way. by Thibault Poriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


(8) by Giacomo Galli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mori - Italy*


Untitled by enrico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ho Chi Minh*


traffic by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Flowers at the Nunnery by Ralph Aeschimann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Tuscany - Italy*


Two Heads Are Better Than One by Mark Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Majestic by Yannick VIVIANT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Tower Bridge Yet Again by Syed Ali Warda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

flying to the moon by Yannick VIVIANT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brackley Hatch - UK*


Effecting the pass by Kevin Lloyd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


265 seconds of history... by B.Ochando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elbo - France*


The boat !!! by François Tomasi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


20170708-_1020001 by A/D-Wandler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Catalonia - Spain
*

Train Journey by David Sadler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St Louis - US*


Grand Center by Scott Rackers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


White Roof by fs999, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tregastel by Nicolas Longuet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto
*

Royal Ontario Museum by lucas anthony, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


The Eye by J Swanstrom (Never enough time...), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolouse*


By night by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castetlon - France*


The leading edge by Steve Cole, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The curtains edge by joshua wyborn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Slow Water at Three Shire Heads by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Red Rock Canyon - US*


The March Lion by john davis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Playful by MikQuattro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alabama hills - US*


Light Dance at the Alabama Hills by jeandayphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warsaw*


Plac Unii #1, Warszawa by Cyna Monya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria *


going downhill in deep snow by gregor H, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka *


The Life by fahim hossain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wuyang - China*


Zhenyuan ancient city by night in B&W. 鎮遠古鎮 Guizhou China [EXPLORE 30/08/2014] by Mauro & Sara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_MG_8935-4 by Claudio Forchielli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


the drive by KRISTOFER BRAND, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Night bus by Daniel Gogberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Victorian London by Ken Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhodes - Greece*


Rhodes by Thomas Lambard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Algodoal-Maiandeua - Brazil*


2017.07.03 a 05 - Maiandeua by Oswaldo Forte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Live fast, die young and leave a good-looking corpse by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Medusa by Giacomo Galli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huesca - Spain*


Blind Faith by Fernando Two Two, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mumbai, India*


The Oshiwara Turn by Craig Boehman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turin, Italy*


Untitled by Claudio Tizzani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


the process by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


La cabane du pêcheur by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Poland*


Industry by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


Beer by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


P1150507_Ratelet_James by James Ratelet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gruyères, Switzerland*


Lonely lake views by _miacro_, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


Westgate tower, Split, Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Salmiya, Kuwait*


Night sea side by Kamal Aljahed, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Classique, Paris, 3 juin 2018, 16h13 by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nottingham, England, United Kingdom*


Queen of the Midlands by Darren Cowley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Herrenhausen, Hanover, Lower Saxony, Germany*


Schloss Herrenhausen (I) by pix-4-2-day, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier des Invalides, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Parisienne des bords de Seine by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Nîmes, France*


Untitled by _miacro_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salisbury - UK*


Cyclist paradise by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester *


Wall Art Manchester by Mike Denton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newport, RI - US*


Bridge Over Untroubled Water by Michael Walsh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beer - UK*


Life on the edge. by Neil Moralee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK
*

Dovestone Reservoir by Justine Stuttard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gozo - Malta*


M'Garr, Gozo by Bill Banyard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berkeley, CA - US*


L1004990 by Film&PhotoArchivist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varadero - Cuba*


Racing Classic Cars in Cuba by Darrell Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brunnen - Switzerland*


Wife at the edge of the World by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berria - Spain*


Y yo estaré mirando al mar... by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


All'ombra dell'eterno by Marco Damilano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


São Paulo, 2014. "Génie du Repos Éternel" / "Gênio do Repouso Eterno" / "Genius of the Eternal Rest" / "Genio del Descanso Eterno", Auguste Rodin. by Roberto Lopes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Utah - US*


All Mighty by Matthew Anderton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Montanhas do Vale by Jean Chad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iseo lake - Italy*


Lago d'Iseo by Pietro Bernardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Fruits on 3rd Ave by Bryan Levi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belem - Brazil*


Trânsito - Belém by Oswaldo Forte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Michele Stranges, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Ancient Crypt by whitehart1882, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Roma città eterna by Alessandro Paoletti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madison - US*


Camp Randall Red by Darren Berg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


França Station Barcelona by Joan Millet Casals, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Trainspotting 2 by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


un piede 30,48 by Luca Martinelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco *


San Francisco Golden Gate Bridge N. Anchor by Angela Hinckley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


HongKong IMG_20180223_164416_edited by manpower002, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney *


Pianistic by Mike Pensini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cannes - France*


Certe volte guardo il mare by Patrizia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loarre - Spain*


17 El camino a la eternidad by IZA, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Untitled by ken's style 1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Untitled by Renato Maruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Happy Home by Sébastien Dupont, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Serena - Chile*


BOW Black Orange White by Luis SoTo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Black Bird by Ben Colorblind, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


1026 by O L A N D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sarnico - Italy*


Pimiento fire by giuseppe contino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Here comes the tram by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


New York by Peter Conzelmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


On the edge of nothing by Adam Berndt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Titusz Ghentiu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Taksim tram by hajri mahdi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


countercurrent by roberto burchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


ROMA - ROME 17 by Carlos Lope, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


Nippon on the move.. by Ferry Octavian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


...FisherMan... by 7H3M4R713N, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Slaithwaite by Neil Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torre del Cabo - Spain*


Cala Rocosa-BP81145bw by Rob Blok, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ornans - France*


Ornans by Louis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coal Harbor, BC - Canada*


Black and White of Departing Harbour Air Otter by Joe A. Kunzler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Selective reflections by wayne wayne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


Chasing bubbles, OB. by Isaac Ullah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Urban by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Heimboldshausen by Michael B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


40 years by Yannick VIVIANT, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


umbrella by Albyn Davis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


istanbul by Mauro Fattore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


_SSB9617 by Sérgio Barreiros, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Faella - Italy*


Palio di Faella by luca cesari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tornquist, BA - Argentina*


Jesus y el cielo by Ramiro Francisco Campello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Atitla - Guatemala*


Toliman on Lake Atitla, Guatemala by Richard Hatch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans - US*


French Quarter NOLA by Scott Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*LLanberis, Wales - UK*


Llanberis Lake Canoes by George Bryan Jr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salvador - Brazil*


Dendê by Negrilli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


HongKong IMG_20180210_141157 by manpower002, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


DSC00600.jpg by Johann Veers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

judgement of paris by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Barco amarelo by Silvia Morp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honolulu*


Yellow Water Trike by Ken Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Scooter in Rome by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Israel*


Misty way by FujiYako, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*NImes - France*


Ensemble by dav csl, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sneinton, Nottingham, England*


Nottingham Nights - Down on the Street by Darren Cowley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vendome, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Monstre marin de la fontaine Nord, place de La Concorde, Paris II by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


Vestibule, Diocletian's palace, Split, Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gruyères, Switzerland*


Untitled by _miacro_, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


P1150534_Ratelet_James by James Ratelet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Konya, Turkey*


Otel by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jastarnia, Pomeranian, Poland*


A little touch by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dubrovnik, Croatia*


Tot le matin à Dubrovnik by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


Paris vaut bien... by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Quartier des Invalides, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Grandeur simple et classique by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Black and white of the Port of Rotterdam. by Bart Ros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore night skyline by Michele Centurelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Barbara by Adam Dorozinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Buildings of Moscow International Business Center, Moscow, Russia by Anatoly V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by Martha Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
4722_20170121_0008 f by Mark Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
El barrio de Las Letras. Madrid by Jose.Madrid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Rua de Oslo by Jose Sarmento, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto Skyline by Dev Kulkarni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
2017.04.29. Prague by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Center of Finance by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Eiffel Tower, Paris, France by Mohammad Goodarzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
A peek from the Tower Bridge by Laurent James Antony, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Wading through St. Mark's square. by Joe deSousa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta by elineswennen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Hard Reality 1 by *altglas*, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Jungle of Dubai by Rededia Petrov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location at Maui, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Not Your Typical Shuttle Bus by Nick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
AI1A4338 by arcaswiss, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
At the bus stop by Phil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok_April_2018_22 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150702_168D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


Split, Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gruyères, Switzerland*


Untitled by _miacro_, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


DSC00578_Ratelet_James by James Ratelet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Postira, Splitsko-Dalmatinska, Croatia*


Postira by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier des Invalides, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Le Grand Palais, depuis la rive gauche, Paris by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Gruyères, Switzerland*


Untitled by _miacro_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


National Gallery Of Art In Washington, DC by Mack Hall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Croton, NY - US
*

mmm… Steamy by Mike Orso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Art Gallery of Ontario by Darren Bradley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


National Portrait Gallery, corridor by Yasu Sekimori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*near Canberra - Australia*


Out of the Mist: Canberra ACT Australia by Kangaroobie..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Standing In The Wind by Shawn Clover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


A Different Hampton Court Perspective by pippigar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Where To Set One's Eyes by Michael Hicks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fogo lagoon - Portugal*


Lagoa do fogo by Marc Baertsch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste - Italy*


Trieste from the roof terrace of Revoltella museum. Italy by Mauro & Sara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


. by Nicolò Panzeri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


degra_DEG0743-2 by Stefano Montigiani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria
*

Austria by Yuriy Sanin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Untitled by Anthony Luco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


shortcut by nelio filipe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


1008 by O L A N D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_3558_1 by Daniele Berto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Shanghai - La tour Perle d'Orient et le Shanghai World Financial Center. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ladakh* 


Ladakh - Soleil couchant sur Tioamosgang. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Gallery by Del Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Beach Together by Scott Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata*


Calcutta - Sous le tunnel près du marché aux fleurs. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madison - US*


Sculpture, In Black & White, Rooftop Of Madison Museum of Contemporary Art, Madison, Wisconsin by Scott Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Half Moon bay, CA - US*


Beach Stroll, Half Moon Bay, CA by Scott Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Rodin Sculpture,Stanford Museum by Scott Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SAusalito - US*


Sailing Off Sausalito by Scott Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bhuj - India*


Gujarat - Entrée d'un temple à Bhuj. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


And she left me... (EXPLORE) by Antonio Prado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


1006 by O L A N D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


Myanmar - Le marché d'In Dein sur les rives du lac Inlé. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Poniente by José María Díaz Martín, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baltimore - US*


Eastern Ave. Highlandtown by Jim Archer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Jules Willoughby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Place Stanislas Nancy by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium
*

Train to Leuven - Antwerpen-Centraal - HDR by Andrew Hardy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Milano by Valt3r Rav3ra, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Palma, Canary Islands*


La palma, Sony A7 IR, Nikkor 18mm/3.5 by Bartonio, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, UK*


Tower Bridge from a different view by Oliver K., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, North Holland, Netherlands*


A Very Amsterdam Cityscape by Darren Cowley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Steam Traction*


A little mono retro look by Alastair Wood, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier des Invalides, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Le Petit Palais, depuis la rive gauche, Paris by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ortsteil Mitte, Berlin, Germany*


More security by ANBerlin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


Tspod ure by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gruyères, Switzerland*


Untitled by _miacro_, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antwerp, Belgium*


Yuki BW by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chatham, New Jersey, United States*


Twilight Pups by Bobby Allard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


DSC00580_Ratelet_James by James Ratelet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haverthwaite, England*


Haverthwaite by Peter Leigh, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mexico*


Untitled by Paul Moody, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


Kantun by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Berta, Berat, Albania*


Byzantine Church by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vera, Spain*


Atardecer en Vera Playa by Santiago Burgos, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ourscamp, Picardy, France*


Abbaye Notre-Dame d'Ourscamp, Oise by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


DSC00584_Ratelet_James by James Ratelet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Konya, Turkey*


Nargile by Zoran M., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Krna, Durres, Albania*


Early Morning Kruje by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Eradio Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
saint petersburg/russia/black and white by Vyacheslav Smirnov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
Build BW by Leandro Gemelgo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Tukiphotography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
4:20 / Haight-Ashbury - San Francisco, Californie by Ludovic Macioszczyk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by te activa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRD160401_0717 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
DSC_5809 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Terschelling - Netherlands*

Black and White Beach by Anno Smit, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Merge by Kevo89, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Airplane*

DSC_0026 (3) by mr. Black & White, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Photo Series: Street Photography: "Blue Jays wear is everywhere" by Ken Whytock, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Art*

art by mr. Black & White, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Impact Of Water*

rage by aleksbrunins, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San José Chiltepec, Oaxaca*

Rifa de cazuela by Marcos Núñez, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Honolulu*

Sin título by creteBee, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Osaka,Japan*

station 653 by soyokaze ojisan, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
stop wars by Francis Mansell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suwa Shi - Japan
*

Moss by Takashi Matsumura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Providence - US
*

Providence, Rhode Island by Scott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


1969 Ford Galaxie 500. by Ian James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


French Senate Staircase by Fabien ROUIRE - FR-STUDIOS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bordeaux - France*


Place de la bourse NB by M'ric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Photowalk Madrid by Javier Calvo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guangzhou*


Guangzhou - Zhujiang New Town 珠江新城 by Travelscope游摄, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


W 18th Street Fruits (Selective) by Bryan Levi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in POland*


Poland-28 by Chris Konieczny, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sudur - Iceland*


viti crater 14 one in the wind e by Bilderschreiber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Capitola, CA by ron ritcher, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris by Stéphane Neckebrock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Seaside Explorers by Mark Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


The skyline of Seattle, Washington, The Emerald City by jorge molina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


The Two Towers by Ken Cruz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Birmingham *


The Red Palace by Luis Colás, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

Flower and insect (Creative Colors) by remi fabre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolouse - France*


Mobile Coffee Shop (Toulouse - France) by Guy Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan*


Duomo di Milano 2 by Alexander Miroshnikov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York
*

earthen.vessel by Jonathan Castellino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Decentralized Center by frank_w_aus_l, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Amazonie Landaise by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varna - Bulgaria*


2 girls and the gull by Maickel Dedeken, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Bastille Day by Enzo Diaz Paredes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Pan AM Games Closing Ceremony Fireworks by kotsy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mulsanne - France*


Race Leader by Raphaël, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


Parking by alexeyborzov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Prague


Prague throw the bubble - Prague - Czech Republic by Matthieu Richard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice *


Gondola by Ashokamithran Chandrasekar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_20180206_160719 by manpower002, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Path by Ashokamithran Chandrasekar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Norgard - Norway*


Let us relive our lives in what we tell you by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haute Savoie - France*


Ants in the immensity - Hormigas en la inmensidad by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Myanmar*


Birmanie - Coucher de soleil à Bagan sur les bords de l'Irrawady by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Carlingford Lough Fishing Boat(Selective colour yellow) by Martin Gerard McCaul (thanks to all), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kefalonia - Greece*


I'll have the big one by Steven Feather, on Flickr


----------



## edson flaco (Dec 7, 2008)

A street in Acapulco

Acapulco desvaneciéndose hacia lo negro. by Edson Santana, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Westbury, England, United Kingdom*


Westbury by Alastair Wood, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Des Champs-Elysees, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Forteresse présidentielle à la française by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


Peristil, Split by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gruyères, Switzerland*


Untitled by _miacro_, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Antwerp, Belgium*


Sportpaleis-Melkmarkt by Jacques Delaire, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fulton River District, Chicago, Illinois*


Over the River by Bobby Allard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


DSC00552_Ratelet_James by James Ratelet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*street*


Untitled by Paul Moody, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Permeti, Gjirokaster, Albania*


The Bridge by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Cabo de Gata-Níjar, Spain*


Arrecife de La Sirena en versión B/N by Santiago Burgos, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Salzspeicher Lübeck, Germany*

Roses are red by Claus Von Noorden, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fort Bridger, Wyoming*

Pony Stable by jus tt for fun, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Little Elvis*

Little Elvis by Dominique Beau 白德明(+6,2 Million views), en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sydney*

Sin título by bigboysdad, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Canterbury Rd, Canterbury*

Change by Bass Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Boora Point, Malabar National Park*

Boora Point, Malabar National Park by Bass Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Ocean Views*

Ocean Views by Bass Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Floating morning*

floating morning by Shinta Irawati, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Tokyo,Japan*

gaze on it by tokyo_llama, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thought for friday*

6:10 am, thought for friday by tokyo_llama, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street*

6:50 pm, saturday by tokyo_llama, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Father and son*

Father and son by Jun Realce, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*La Defense, Paris...*

Enterprise! by Andra Panduru, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Fender*

Fender by Andra Panduru, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Stone*

like a stone ... by Andra Panduru, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Corvin Castle*

Corvin Castle by Andra Panduru, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Inside Pantheon Paris*

they said it's called Pincushion distortion - love it  by Andra Panduru, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*White world*

Mundo blanco/ White world by Jose Antonio. 62, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
...lightgate... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Arqui+tetura by Larissa Cristina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Достоевская (Moscow Metro) by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street photography Mexico City by Aldo Diosdado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm 5.18 by Benjamin Wery, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Spanish Air Force headquarters, Madrid by Konstantinos Farsalinos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Doha under the Afternoon Light by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Andorra 2018-014 by James Berridge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Silhouettes by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Midtown Manhattan by Danny Glickman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
S'éloigner by fabien dubois, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Isle of Dogs v2 by Gavin Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia_arsenale by half a moon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
The old Parliament house of Malta by Petia Balabanova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Streets of Brussels by Moise Levi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Cityscape Skyline by Kris Bell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest at night by Photolover Eva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*
Model by Cycling Road Hog 2018, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Parliament Hill (35mm film) by Richard Pilon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salamanca, Spain*
Hapiness is a state of mind by Walimai.photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oujda, Morocco*
Oujda - Morocco 2015 by Mr Atrocity, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
IMG_2539-编辑 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*
Top Of Riyadh by HammaD.TN∞, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Amsterdam, Holland*
Kingsday - Amsterdam by Maurice Weststrate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marbella, Spain*
Salto al atardecer by JORDY1611, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bilbao, Spain*
Deustuko Erribera, Deustu, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country). 2016.12.04 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madison (Wisconsin), U.S.A.*
Downtown Madison State Capitol by Myk Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
For Heinz lovers... by marie jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quebec, Canada*
Jardin Ste-Anne by Irrational Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nice, France*
Hotel Negresco by Max, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Canterbury, U.K.*
20161101_F0001: Colourful tagine photography by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Torino, Italy*
Just a little window by Fabio Insalaco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Orebro, Sweden*
Örebro Castle at Night by Ralph Welin, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Condado de Monterrey, California*

"Better to sleep free in an uncomfortable bed than to sleep prisoner in a comfortable bed." by Tommaso Ciolini, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
IMG_3535 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Love in Venice*

Love in Venice 2 by Davide Photography, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Old Amsterdam*

Old Amsterdam by Diziet "I Like Toast", en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris - France*


Mock-up ? by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Haganes, Hordaland, Norway*


"The old boat houses" by Terje Helberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier de la Plaine de Monceau, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Là, devant by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scarborough, North Yorkshire*


Hospital of Trinity House, St Sepulchre Street, Scarborough. North Yorkshire. by ManOfYorkshire, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Split, Croatia*


Sfinga - Sphinx on Peristyle Diocletian's palace Split,Croatia by Ante Jelić, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Loreto, Italy*


... by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


P1150386_Ratelet_James by James Ratelet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Macau*


狭缝中生長 Growth in slit by Kevin Ho, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*France*


P6121705 by Pascal DURIF, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Verona - Italy*


Verona - Italia by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norway*


Island of the bizarre mountains by Dan Österberg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*


Nostalgie Vespa by Arnaud Magniez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brighton, UK*


Royal Pavilion by Jason Khoo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Erseka, Korce, Albania*


Erseke by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Penne-d'Agenais - France*


Basilique Notre-Dame de Peyragude by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


PERCORRENDO IL CORTILE DEGLI UFFIZI by Marcello Alinari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Corsica - France*


Golfe de Galéria (7) (Copier) by RpB Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auster - Iceland*


Storm approching Stokksnes - Iceland by Sigmundur Andrésson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


280/365v2 Underneath The Orwell Bridge by Mark Seton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eisenberg - Germany*


Eisenberg sw sel by Bilderschreiber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medina - Morocco*


Happy New Year to Everyone! ☺︎ by mouzhik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milwaukee - US
*

Structure in the Shadows by CJ Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*LOndon*


The Sherlock Holmes: selective colour by Lee Nichols, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kerala - India*

Elephant and Mahout by Mahesh Balasubramanian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Ghosts in Prague by Enzo Natale, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Birds of a Feather by Mark Sutherland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


The Next Chapter by Mark Cornick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leiri - Finland*


Lightroom-72.jpg by Vlad Z., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Pre 65 Motorcycle Club Marks Tey Scramble by mattbeee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK*


Bath Abbey by zoe toseland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


One night, some time a yonder... by Mikel Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Power to the people by George (Digisnapper) (On and Off!!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Untitled by Haya-sin-preferencias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Daytona Beach - US*


Honeymoon by Karen Kleis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


blue mood by giotòn off for a while, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Constanta - Romania*


The casino by Alexandru Verenca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Lost by Rafeth Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gudvangen - Norway*


Nærøyfjorden by Torben Arefjord, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Mount Vesuvius by giotòn off for a while, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


Romantic Walk by BAHADIR KUTLAK, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf*


masses by Christian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naga - Philippines*


Will nature make a man of me yet? by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Very Superstitious by moe chen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Koln*


make music by wianphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Solitude by Ken Mattison, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krakow *


Goodbye Cracow by Nabstechologia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ass-End of a F/18 by Whisle (Clyde Cornett), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Michigan - US*


IceMan by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


Belly of the Beast by Luke Zeme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Memphis Belle by Chris Gurney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


DSCF5742 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manila*


Cockpit by Charles Gaisano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Golden Perception by Michael Damanski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
2013 Morgan ThreeWheeler by Francisco Herrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
DSC_0108-5 by Ivan Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
2a7_DSC1376 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


The Gathering by Lotus Carroll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


* by sortie | de | camions, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Hsin Yi Wang (Q Wang) Q. photolife 攝影服務, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ingleborough - UK*


Ingleborough. by CHRIS GIBSON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


mmmh by Mauro Costantino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*



Yellow Seven by Monika Schiefer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Monica - US*


Jonathan under the pier by web4camguy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Victoria and Albert Museum Flying saucer. by Philippe Dechet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Alone Over the Elbe by Sam Coppard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kansas city*


A TOUCH OF PINK by Lisa Plymell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


do mannequins dream? by Dean Forbes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hooverdam - US*


Hooverdam by Dennis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


Guard by Gabe Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bulgaria*


Gitana en su carromato. Bulgaria. by Alejandro G-G Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Direção do olhar by Bruno Nogueirão, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago
*

Making the best of it by Don Harder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


_DEG4839 by Stefano Montigiani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tug by Pearl Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Bakerloo line by Joëll Magré, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Vivienne by Pearl Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


prospettive by roberto burchi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Fraternal love... =O) by Pep Peñarroya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Norway*


Cross-Country Skier, Haugastøl, Norway. 2018. by Tor H. Eriksen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Skyline in Mono by Jens Sessler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2 by stuart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Studio by Debmalya Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hanoi*


Vietnam LR in the streets of Hanoi City-4.jpg by geigerwe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Easyjet by andy_holding, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mason city - US*


Iowa Tractiion by Laurence, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ft. Lauderdale - US*


Sea Side Strut by Chuck LaChance, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piacenza - Italy*


shells shelled | brunivo buttarelli by GAZ BLANCO photographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lahore *


Bird's eye view of Wazir khan mosque. by Fakharry Khalid Pervez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cuidado con mojarlo by Pato sin charco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Evergreen by Marc Petersen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcachon - France*


face à l'océan by Paul N, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon - France*


Walls by Alex_Paths, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


PRAHA [PRAGUE] by ML.P, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Hong Kong Shopping by David Gevert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Her name is Fredericia-- Jens Maersk by Pearl Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


3064 - Roscoff, 2017 by ikaune, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Metro life. #mydubai #cityscape #dubai #uae #skyscrapers #restlessdubai #instadaily by Plhong Flores, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bajram, Kukes, Albania*


Mill Stream by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


2018-06-13_TRANSPORT_EN_COMMUN_111[1] by Claude Corchia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hampshire, England*


Beside the Avon by Julian Chilvers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Moritz, Switzerland*


St Moritz by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Guangzhou, Guangdong, China*


IMG_2944 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Space shuttle Discovery*


Space shuttle Discovery by gwuphd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Assisi, Italy*


... by Fabio Polimanti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bad Gastein, Salzburg, Austria*


2016.06.12. Bad Gastein by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont-Dol, Brittany, France*


En descente by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Étang de Berre - France*


THE ZONE by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
CityPoint by Dave Greenwood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
budapest z 06 by Chris Piazza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Lightning bw by Tony Hisgett, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charleston - US*


Before Departure by thefeverhead, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Cruz - Bolivia*


Departure from Santa Cruz by Karoline, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Profonda prospettiva by Francesco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


L1685977 by yang david, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mainz - Germany*


townbike.jpg by Martin Lux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Slovenia*


Piran by bilderflut photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street photography Mexico City by Aldo Diosdado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by Andrey Rashidov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
North of Madrid Skyline (Ref: 0626) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
17 Mai by Fabian Mosenson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Wires by Aaron Allen Rogers Toronto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
The Janitor of Eden by Tim Wang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Nueva York by David Maldonado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
pont de bir-hakeim by Rudy Pilarski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Sunsets on the sky garden by Pieter le Roux, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
All Aboard ! by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
4-6 CFE 13 by Chantal van den Dool, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels, Belgium by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina - United Arab Emirates by Silent Eagle  Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Punalu'u at Big island, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Turtle watch area by Thomas Gorman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Lionsgate by Georg Zederbauer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*


Montjuïc by Guillaume COMMIN, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tamil Nadu, India*


House of lords by Hermann Treu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Japan*


a r c by ＊Jin Mikami＊, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dol-de-Bretagne, Brittany, France*


Cathédrale Saint-Samson avec un authentique tracteur pour qui ne l'aurait pas vu by Antoine, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lafayette, Kentucky, United States*


LaFayette Methodist Church - 1852 by Brent Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris
*

Color Bubbles by Niclas Areque, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lanchashire - UK*


Blackpool pier (South) by Kim Benson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Croatia*


IMG_8365 by tomi tomi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Chloe's World by Stephen D'Agostino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Carrer del Bisbe... by Pep Peñarroya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Allan Gardens Conservatory Palm House Toronto Canada by Brian Carson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice
*

Venedig - Venice B&W by Michael Hertel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heidelberg - Germany*


Statik by misstilli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Guatemala*


Run after eggs no birds !!! by bruno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marietta - US*


100 Dead Soldiers by Lorenzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC by Éric Fleurisson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salzburg - Austria*


Salzburg, Austria by Nigel Clegg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Glass and Metal Abstract #3 by Aileen Mozug, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown plac*e


ça va tenir? / it's going to hold out? by vedebe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland *


A HIGHER PLACE by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Claerwen valley - UK*


Craig Goch by Shinya Yamamoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toledo - Spain*


Grand:Entrance [explored] by Baz Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Untitled by giampiero Ridella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Morning Market at the Ferry Building by Adrian Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


This is called freedom !!! (the desire of a father...) by Pep Peñarroya, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Albert Dock, Liverpool, England*


Liverpool -11.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Newcastle, England*


4th may 2018 by Lee Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Verona - Italy*


Verona by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dorset, England*


Bournemouth Windows by Julian Chilvers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dordrecht, Netherlands*


Fence/ railing by Weerwolfje, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Claude Corchia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*East End - Valley Street, Asheville, North Carolina*


Untitled by Jeff Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Liascovik, Korce, Albania*


Bunkers by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Isle of Dogs, London, England*


Canary Wharf -37 - 14042018.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Polten, Lower Austria, Austria*


2018.06.08. Sankt Pölten by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Italy typical*


Laundry day again by SLpixeLS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


The pump station by Hermann Treu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Moritz, Switzerland*


St Moritz by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Dhrimazes, Vlore, Albania*


Dhermi by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Piotr Gaborek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok move by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150408_0830M by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Centro histórico #redbulllife #redbull #repost #traditional #enjoyinglife #goodmorning #gopro #portrait #portraitphotography #trip #cdmx #historic #citylife #cityscape by charliedc98, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
sweden_IMG_2892_KH by Kostya Honchar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
La Puerta del Sol, Madríd, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fromista - Spain*


Una joya en B/N - A jewel un B&W by - RicardoJCF -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Colosseum by Adrian Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wild Blackandwhite Blackandwhite Photography Monochrome Alien UFO Concrete Structure Lake Lake View Stone Sand Bare Rock Countryside Depth Of Field Mountains Alone Water Reflections Clouds And Sky by Eugene Kong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Gabriel Battaglia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Monotonous Reflection by Adrian Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Fly into the sun by Chris Breebaart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - SPain*


Bishop tomb by Pep Peñarroya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Schwäbische Alb by JensenPhotoGraphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany
*

Burg Hohenzollern by JensenPhotoGraphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vaud - Switzerland*


Infinity Landscape 19 by Daniel Hard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Marina Bay Sands Hotel Singapore by Ni Putu Sarah Satriani Aryana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ponte du Raz - France*

Hello boy!!! by Pep Peñarroya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain*


Geometry and metaphysical try. by Didier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


Winter Morning by Asif Adnan Shajal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


173655 by eric cabrimol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Underwater... by Pep Peñarroya, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Marbella - Spain*_


El embarcadero by Jorge Fuentes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


What Wonders Await by Kapuschinsky, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Elle avait encore des choses à lui dire... by Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


Jetty-1 by Ger McGrath, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Tranche Sur Mer - France*


Waiting in line by Cian T Murphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Jonathan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Albstadt Ebingen by JensenPhotoGraphy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Palmas - Spain*


barcos by Nrfer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Panning on train (Selective Colors) by Adrian Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Ma Wan Chung IMG_4432 by A T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Oberbaumbrücke by Lennart Zinck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neuschwanstein castle - Germany*


Neuschwanstein castle,schwangau Germany 2018 #neuschwansteinschloss #blackandwhite #beautifullandscape #streetphotography #canon #shooting #germany #schwangau by Filippo Sartore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Bresse - France*


Feuilles d'or by Elyrah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cleveland - US*

Cleveland Flats 2BW by rabesphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Moody by Whisle (Clyde Cornett), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Music Man by Curt Funk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beachy Head - UK*


Belle Tout Lighthouse by Lloyd Austin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the title by displayRaat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sylhet - Bangladesh*


The color of B&W by Huzzatul Mursalin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Spitfire at the BBMF by Objektiv L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain
*

El barrio de los Cañones... by Miguel Rabal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisboa-2012-0142 by Javier Nade, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


Lyon - Musée des Beaux Arts. La salle des statues. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moromoro - Ecuador*


Rodeada de Verdor by Jaime Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finistere - France*


Bretagne, Finistère by Louis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Picada Cafe - Brazil*


Joaneta - Picada Café (RS) by Jorge Luis Stocker Júnior, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geneva*


The carousel by Beatrice Santucci, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seaforth - UK*


Francop through a Window by Mark Holt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colonia - Uruguay*


20180108-151706 by Carlos Gera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santomera - Spain*


Entorno (Santamera, Guadalajara) by Juan Alcor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


ROCAS A LA NIEBLA by Nestor Maulini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fuentes del Ebro - Spain*


Roden el Viejo by Miguel Rubira Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Untitled by lili ka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


DSC_0999 (2)-2 by Arno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siemp Reap - Cambodia*


Coming back to life by Abhijith Titus D'Souza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wangetti beach - Australia
*

Learning to fly by Abhijith Titus D'Souza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Onis - Spain*


Cubierta blanca/ White cover by Jose Antonio. 62, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


Untitled by leonhe2, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


London 2014 - Book 2 - III - Fill the sky with Eurostars by ḆΞ₪¡, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vivorata - Argentina*


I´m done with playing [just for today] by Laura__0000, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Otavalo - Ecuador*


Animal-Market-Otavalo by jucahelu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


watching birds by Juergen Trojan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa*


Vi racconto una storia #6 by Giulia Minetti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montichiari - Italy*


Castello Bonoris - Montichiari (BS) Italia by Salvatore Vitale, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Golden ornaments by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hannover*


Hannover Limmerstrasse by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Braga - Portugal*


Santuário. by Jean Carlos Costa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


Fortezza saracena by Gerry Pietrafesa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - FRance*


Attendre la bonne vague by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


CUBA Y ENCANTO (5) by Carlos "Puch-Cobra", on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

In volo by luigi ricchezza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
rooftop isolation by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
The Colors of the Big City by BrunoSeara, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
Saint-Petersburg, Russia by Alexander Saykov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Af Chapman by Fred Knox-Hooke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
Downtown San Francisco by Julien Barrier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Edificio Guardiola by Antonio Flores, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandria, Egypt*
* by Gwenael Piaser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
DSC_7725_epgs by Eric Parker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
U R B A N - L I F E by Marco Struebig, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
R0011521 by Patrick Kuhl, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
La Rambla de Barcelona by Z Wright, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
City tram No16 by Rourkeor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC01872 by eric cabrimol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


8/104 - Belly Laugh (Vancouver art display appropriately named 'Laughter') by Jacqueline Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Gateway by Jonathan Reid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Angles! by Theodor Stefan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vatican city*


San Pietro - Città del Vaticano by Simone Moroni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


photo by 强 郭, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sage, Gateshead by Paul Nelson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Collioure - France*


Restaurant et cocktail (Mini Fiat) by Nicolas BRUNEL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


A place to rest by Calvin Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buchan - Australia*


Moonlight Shadows by Rohan Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf*


Kai 8 by antiformart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buckinghamshire - UK*


fluffy skys at wealth centralB&W by Alan Batham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


Carlos Cruz-Diez Dazzle Ship by Becca Swift, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lytham - UK*


The Windmill. by John Lever, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


ThePowerfulSwan_BW_WM-5076 by Sanj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Ullanlinna, Helsinki by Pertti M., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


SHINKANZEN DEF by Luis Augusto Vegas Vicentini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Carabo by Raphaël, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Smartphones Impact by tomabenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
UnB - Reitoria by Andre Lourenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
metro rush hour by Jasper M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by Lesly Miranda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stortorget by Andrey Rashidov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Subculture by mark greenfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
DSC_7915BW by Paula Smith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bondi beach (Sydney), Australia*
DSC_0672 by Vasil Boglev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Andorra la Vella, Andorra*
OBEY.... go right! by Francisco Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Dubai Mall Metro Link Apr-10-15 by Bader Alotaby, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Rio de Janeiro by H Ralf Lundgren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
_D3_0826 by nylab123, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La_Defense_Cadre by Yoa Lad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Citscape of London by Sarah Ellacott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Piazza San Marco by Dietmar Götte, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta 2017 by Kerwin Mier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand-Place by Ander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Recent trip to Dubai, shot with a Fuji xt20 with a fuji35mm f2, samyang 12mm f2 or a fuji 55-230 and a Sony a7 MK1 with a samyang 35mm f2.8 by cjthorose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018-06-20-00041 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Mulatiere - France*


Movie wall by BizanceNCo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Torrey Pines - US*


Torrey Pines by !Simmetry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by 赤いミルク, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


2017_001_BW_img507 by Gregorius Septian FK Theo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0391_2 by Daniele Berto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0365_1 by Daniele Berto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Paris, mercredi 7 février by xavier Legall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*El Jadida - Morocco*


"*" by .sl., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Acereto - Italy*


Ahornach_#1292_bw by Jürgen Lübeck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples*


In front of Naples by www.alegiorgiartphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Tree-View by nicans.sauerland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Denmark*


kleine welt 1 by Bilderschreiber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille*


Contemplation... by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambridge - UK*


Cambridge 2018-02-04 by Grant Harden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alli Meria -Greece*


Alli Meria by Costas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Beijing by Aurelien Zaccardi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Stigmata by Finlay L. Lavery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oxford - UK*


Westgate Oxford by Bruce Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pipeline by nomadr666, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Belgium, Bachten-Maria-Leerne #0002 by Felix Van Cakenberghe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Stream: highlighted by Becca Swift, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zumaia - Spain*


Northern Spain - Zumaia by Gary Eckstein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Castañeras - Spain*


“Diálogo con las luces y las sombras 8714” Playa del silencio, Castañeras, Asturias / Bernardo Guerra by Bernardo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Your life is a clue in the crossword by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hawaii, USA*


Wind swept cliffs at Green Sand Beach, Big Island, Hawai’i, USA by coop5280, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wirral Metropolitan Borough, England, United Kingdom*


New Brighton -10.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*


Baum by louhma, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canfranc Estacion, Aragon, Spain*


Búscalos entre el silencio by Mikel Rmx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan - Italy*


Milano - Italia by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Buda Vár by Zoltán Kacskovics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pont Pen-Y-Benglog, Wales, United Kingdom*


20180112_161819_1-30 sec at f - 4.5_11 mm_B&W (explored) by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fort Churchill, Nevada*


Riding to Fort Churchill by vegasracer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New Jersey*


Saturday Evening at Elmira and Jersey by Victor Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Moscow, Russia*


DR150702_187D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Open All Hours by David Beardmore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto Alegre, Brazil*
Paloma Urbana, Porto Alegre, Brasil by Gustavo Barral, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manila, Philippines*
Stepping out of the shadows by Blue Nozomi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Plaza Morelos by Daniel Olguin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150511_142D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Receso by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Notre-Dame Street by Stephane Venne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Pumas vs Toluca J. 11 Clausura 2018 by Rodrigo Barquera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Handful of gold by Barkvall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Die Fenster von Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schantz - Austria*


Zug II by Mark Ainsley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


The CNE by lucas anthony, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


18 01 28 (14) by gino carosella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*POint Londsdale - Australia*


Point Lonsdale by Simon Nowicki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rammagar - India*


The legendary Plymouth by Aasif Iqbal J, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Each Audeince Is Different..!!! by Guru Karthi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monteal*


Waiting for a miracle by Vincent Lachaine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bedford - UK*


A Little colour on a grey day. by Paul Holtom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy*


All is One - Welcome to Samsara Physical Manifestations Analog and Digital Section FILM © copyright Mauro Fattore all rights reserved -Film Fomapan 100 asa; -Camera Voigtlander BessaR2A; -Lens Nokton 50mm. Il matrimonio di PJay #nokton #voigtl by Mauro Fattore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Roche - France*


Brouillard... by Daniel GANDON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ronda - Spain*


ronda by AITANA64, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Another kind of tourists by Jean-Gregoire Marin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in FRance*


Valllée des Saints (29) by Patrick ARFI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


STROKE! by fred king, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem - Netherlands*


Untitled by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Vietnam_20151228_20160110_096 by Georg Dombrowski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_3896 by vladi hamel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples
*

Galleria Umberto I . Napoli. by Domenico Tavolozza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carrara - Italy*


Red by Bretello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Björn Renner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMG_20180310_203147 by manpower002, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Sous le regard de Léonard. by Francis Bellin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Willy-Brandt-Haus Berlin by Götz Gringmuth-Dallmer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Kings Cross platform by Joao Marcos Leite, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


somewhere in Istanbul by n.okyayli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Downtown Vancouver by Claude Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Canal Boats Colour by Ben Kirby, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melilla - Spain*


DSC00274 by arrobatodoloquepuedas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisboa Monasterio San Jeronimo by Manuel Garcia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


barca de pasaje by Boris Kombol, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antibes - France*


ANTIBES Le grand défi de Nicolas Lavarenne by dav csl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Who could resist? by Andrew Varney, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aarhus - Denmark*


Crucifixes by Poul Werner Dam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madeira - Portugal*


Wild coast by Miroir (analog) Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chateaulin - France*


Balades à Châteaulin. by Jean Jacques Debuchy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

She's goin' nowhere by Maciej Tatarka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem - Netherlands*


Untitled by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


And the light was made to shine upon all those who believe by Joao Marcos Leite, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cohabitation by Val'Art Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Magdeburg*


Bagger fahrn by J☮t Oldmαn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Black and White in a ring (MI) by Ondablv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia by Franco Santangelo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Rainbow Umbrella 5 by Racquel Heron, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Recife, Brazil*
Recife - Maceió (On the road) by Helio Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Haleakala, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Haleakala superpan031 by Patrick Gillin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Londra by Lord Seth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hanalei bay, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Hanalei Pier B&W, Kauai by Chris S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney street #433 by lynnb's snaps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Old port Montreal by vinnie saxon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chengdu, China*
Chengdu, by Ida Jaros, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Benidorm, Spain*
Curvas rampantes by En busca del sol, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Eastern Oregon, U.S.A.*
Eastern Oregon (BEST VIEWED LARGE) by Rick Brown, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
black & white & orange... by Paco Espinoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Edmonton, U.S.A.*
Edmonton Downtown by Jackey Tse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vienna, Austria*
Vienna by alan barber, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Vidikovac by KADRIRAJ ME, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
IMG_0708 bw by davemacnoodles59a, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Une nuit froide et brumeuse by Something Sighted, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Samos island, Greece*
DSC_9611 by Chris V, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Casablanca, Morocco*
2015 April Morocco Casablanca by anno nuem, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hong Kong*


Peak in the Rain by nikko shashinka, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bad Gastein, Salzburg, Austria*


2016.06.12. Bad Gastein by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Theater District, New York*


City Lights in B&W by Xavier Bornot, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krutenau-Bourse, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


Cathédrale Notre-Dame de Strasbourg by Martinus Scriblerus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wirral Metropolitan Borough, England, United Kingdom*


New Brighton -14.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wimmis, Canton of Berne, Switzerland*


Berner Alpen by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Fortunada, Aragon, Spain*


Badaín by Mikel Rmx, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norwich, England*


St Peter Mancroft Church 'b&w abstract' by stu ban, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Etretat, Upper Normandy, France*


Chapelle notre-dame de la garde en denim by Philippe Kersanté, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Elizabeth Bridge by Zoltán Kacskovics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pont Pen-Y-Benglog, Wales, United Kingdom*


20180112_163310_1-4 sec at f - 5.6_10 mm_B&W by Ben, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gion, Kyoto, Japan*


Gion by Tednoir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dorogomilovo District, Moscow, Moscow Federal City*


7_DSC8227 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Acton Green, London, England*


Chiswick -14.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*South Tyrol, Italy*


South Tyrol 2016 - Langkofelscharte by Stefan Melzer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Canada*
Temecula Balloon and Wine Festival, Lighting em Up, EXPLORED #54 by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Above Everything by ebt47563, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bastia, France*
Citadel of Bastia | Corsica by Norbert Renner,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*

Untitled by Mr. Tailwagger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*

Corte Suprema di Cassazione by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mount Ishizuchi, Ehime, Japan*


Mount Ishizuchi #3 by Stefan Melzer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Hinterstoder, Austria*


2016.12.03. Hinterstoder by Péter Cseke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arnarstapi, Snæfellsnes, Iceland*


Iceland #11 by Kai-Uwe Klauß, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Krutenau-Bourse, Strasbourg, Alsace, France*


Strasbourg by Martinus Scriblerus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Turnham Green, London, England*


Chiswick -1.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ostend, Frankfurt, Hesse, Germany*


The ECB on a sunny afternoon by Joseph Lanzon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Altnafeadh, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Glen Coe by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Ciutat Vella, Barcelona, Catalonia*


Barcelona by Pedro Poza Barbero, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Aspark Owl by G. B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ajaccio - France*


BRZ-Sport by Bryzlame Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lyon*


Lyon - Fin de journée dans les pentes de la Croix-Rousse. by Gilles Daligand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague
*

20170813-prague-0046 by Milan Zadina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Watsons bay - Australia*


DSC00973 by Damir Govorcin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


RAF Brize Norton Waterfront by Craig Bullen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Teleférico-Madrid by Ceci Gomez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg*


Cathédrale Strasbourg by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Powerful Symmetry by John Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


"Magician" by Rastislav Ďurica, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


Winter in York by guthrie79uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Nobody crazy enough to walk along the boardwalk by colirl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

Serenity Ponders the Approaching Fall by Rick Landry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Austria*


Aerial Rays by Roberto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg*


cathedrale strasbourg by Bruno Mathiot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quebec*


Eclipse14_180 by Fractal Tribe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


Thor's Landing (Explored, thank you!!!) by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Itaimbezinho canyon - Brazil*


Canyon Itaimbezinho by Vinicios de Moura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Ground - UK
*

Aldbury Fields by Vinicios de Moura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


General Wolfe by Vinicios de Moura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Skaurud - Norway*


Winter Light by Svein Skjåk Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Westonbird - US*


Lime Avenue bw by Chris Hawes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


The reflected walkers by GeorgeVog, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Arizona - US*


Wilaha (Explored, thank you!!!) by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Gioacchino Petronicce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Gioacchino Petronicce, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Venice - Piazza San Marco by Tanya Marini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durham - UK*


Red on the wall. . . by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Hmm, Art - Selective Colored by MynickisNick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honolulu - US*


Makapu'u BW #2 by Stephen Ball, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Burnout by driver Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Well, I love a rainy day. It is such a beautiful sight by mkc609, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


Crashdown by Mike Olbinski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cantley - UK*


Rhythm And Stealth by 4oClock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


NICKS-Powerful-Owl_O8P6832 by Lindsay Cooke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Blue dreams by Rafael Eufrasio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heidelberg*


SRH-Tower Heidelberg by L.u.n.e.x., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


Modernista simetría by Julieta Portel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Joao del Rei - Brazil*


Simetria by Lucas Esteves Coutinho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*MOnteal*


Namur Station Montreal by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Abside de la Catedral de Barcelona España by Alepho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Basilica of Saint Nicholas by Miguel Ángel Lorente, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


Run over - Porto by L.u.n.e.x., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam
*

Untitled by Scott McQuaide, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Strausberger Platz Colorkey by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Landemer - France*


Landemer (les falaises) by Olivier Boyer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Diessen - Germany*


. by Christian Mönnig, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bogota*


Untitled by J Ivan C C, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Am Corso by misstilli, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aveiro, Portugal*


Dos para dos by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mannheim, Germany*


Mannheim Jungbusch 81 b&w by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mount Ishizuchi, Ehime, Japan*


Mount Ishizuchi #2 by Stefan Melzer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Portnacroish, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Castle Stalker by Samuel Hess ❧, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saarbrücken, Germany*


Hafenstraße Saarbrücken - 168/365 (perpendicular) by Stefan Franziskus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lowestoft, England*


Lake Lothing, Lowestoft. by stu ban, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Budapest, Hungary*


Vajdahunyad by Zoltán Kacskovics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Victoria Park, Sydney, New South Wales*


Gardener's Lodge by Francis Johns, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gion, Kyoto, Japan*


Gion by Tednoir, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Brentford, London, England*


Syon -45 - 16042018.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
The Time is 8.22pm by Jesslyn Jocom, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
E by Lys de Kerk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
метро #2 by Julien Cauvin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Bellas Artes by jorgesales, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Sweden - Germany on the big screen by Tim Eichmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Refugees Welcome - Madrid by Roger Gazineu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Jesolo2 by Therese N. Diesen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Toronto downtown 2 by Agu V., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
20161129_1423422 by Roger Abreu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
black-and-white-skyline-photography-building-city-skyscraper-urban-new-york-cityscape-downtown-landmark-monochrome-tower-block-metropolis-neighbourhood-urban-area-monochrome-photography-residential-area-human-settl by STYLIANOS VARVOUNIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
skyline depuis le port Debilly by zaetick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
DSC00630.jpg by George Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia - 2016 by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


Field of sheep by Paul T McDowell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New York - US
*

Wherever it may lead by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


... Night Cloud by Keris Tuah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo*


Holmenkollen Olympic Ski Areana by Mats Anda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Corte Suprema di Cassazione by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toulinguet - France*


Sale temps au Toulinguet. by Rémi Besserre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cleveland - US*


Cleveland Transit System # 5011, two-car streetcar, Orig 620 rect B by adolfo ardura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


IMG_9652 Soul Sister Dance Revolution Clubtour Di-Rect, LVC 2012 by www.ideb.nl by Iwan de Brabander, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Solomons - US*


Now That It's Fading It All Feels So Clear by JP Benante, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whatcom - US
*

Clearing as promised by David Inscho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Doing All Right by Fred Veenkamp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


stay clear by steven, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Clear Branch Baptist Church -- Built 1950 by Jeff Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gold Coast - Australia
*


On a clear day you can see forever by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Igalo - Montenegro*


Kotor Approach by David MacKenzie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in New York*


Foggy Captree Morning by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Stand Clear of the Platform Edge by Nathalie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catania - Italy*


Tempesta a Ciel Sereno / Storm in Heaven Clear / CT / Sicilia. by rossolavico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untiled*


Quiet city by Kjetil Vatne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Untitled by ▲msler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Keeping Clear by David Yahl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NYC by Bentom Wyemji, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Non tourist Hong Kong by Vladimir Shibanov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*

Snow Days by Beth K., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Canada*


Clearing the Ice by Natalie Lucier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Squamish - Canada*


2013-09-26 Squamish The Chief-8BW by Michael Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


More ocean by dncswclds, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake District - UK*


Last Stand (Winter Tree Silhouette), Lake District by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clovelly - UK*


Clovelly by Tedz Duran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athlone - UK*


Unidentified = Eel Weir taken from Town Bridge in Athlone, Co. Westmeath by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


suburbia by Quika Brockovich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Keyser Söze by keri ivy is seeing things for the first time, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset - UK*


The Cobb by Andy Brown, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


More(tal) Combat (In King Arthur's Court 9) by Mars Observer ♂, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inveraray castle - UK*


Castle Inveraray by Richard:Fraser, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ogaki Shi - Japan*


Gifu bound by Stephen Cairns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Zeche P by Brick Man, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grindon - UK*


_MG_5159 by Kevin L Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suffolk - UK*


Latitude-17 by Andrew Kahumbu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Great Grey Shrike by Moutaz Fino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Gala Niños por siempre LATITUD SUR by Corporacion Cultural Puerto Montt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salamanca - UK*


Calle de Francisco Vitoria, en Salamanca, con Universidad Pontificia al fondo by Diego A. Peral Villavert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocha - Argentina*


Rocha, Partido de Olavarria, Buenos Aires, Argentina by Juan C. Riccelli ( Ver por Albumes), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mexico city*


Cielo... by Zhil, el Señor Oso..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cork - Ireland*


1005 Cobh, Cork, Ireland by David Roldán, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kemadath - India*


Peregrinos hindus by Cyberian_8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Comonfort - Mexico*


Empalme Escobedo, Guanajuato by JAVIER OROZCO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Silvia - Colombia*


Ïglesia en Silvia, Cauca by Hilcias Salazar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Boira - Niebla - Fog in Hong-Kong by Leo Ferrer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ouro Preto - Brazil*


Brasil - Minas Gerais - Ouro Preto by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Paz*


La Paz, Bolivia by Eduardo de la Garma de la Rosa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linares de Mora - Spain*


pueblo aragonés (B&N.9) by salva mocholi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kalipokhari - India*


The Trail to Sandakphu by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flying over Greenland *


Greenland by WorldPixels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ki Gompa - India*


Ki Gompa by Andrey Polyanskiy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lao Cai - Vietnam*


Buffalo by Simon Long, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Titicaca lake, Puno - Peru*


LAC TITICACA COTE PEROU by Cédric MEURENS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isle of Wight - UK*


The Needles by Patrick Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
LIONFISH by Tarik Bouamri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Chao Phraya River by Mark Sebastian Orr, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central Orbital Trading Park, Kingston upon Hull City, England*


Kingston upon Hull -69.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gijón, Spain*


Invasion of the Body Snatchers by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mannheim, Germany*


Mannheim Jungbusch 88 b&w by Rainer Neumann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Red Sports Car by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Mount Ishizuchi, Ehime, Japan*


Mount Ishizuchi #1 by Stefan Melzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corralejo - Spain*


Jump (B&W) by Guy Tyler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*

nothing compares to football by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Boeing 777-200 of United at AMS waiting for departure to IAH by WorldPixels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


NY City from the Air at 36,000 Ft by WorldPixels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bristol - UK*


Hot dogs on sale in foyer by Stephen Dowle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*York - UK*


Clifford's Tower, York. by MARK-SPOKES.COM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Cuba*


La belleza / The beauty. Santiago de Cuba. (Cuba). 2012. by Manuel Villanueva Rodríguez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mystical talk by Aleksandar Dedic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


harbour on ice by Sönke Städtler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sri Lanka*


Vento by Enricodot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Florida - US*


Wings In The Mist by abruptIy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cincinnati - US*


Spring Grove Mausoleum.jpg by rdr1051, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


spooky by Rein van de Wall, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


spooky! by carolina madruga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - UK*


Fishermans Friend(s) by Kenaz.24, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Neue Kirche, Berlin by Shaw Horton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Left by J. Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Walking-the-Streets-of-Barcelona-367 by D B Morton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
...directions... by *ines_maria, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont des Arts, Paris, France by Guilhem DE COOMAN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline, Seen From the Tate Modern by Alexander C. Kafka, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice center by Max Ferrarini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Malta*
In Poseidon's power by Grzegorz Smieciuszewski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Parc Cinquantenaire Brussels by Arif Kavak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
A jungle of concrete and steel by momentaryawe.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bonaguil, France*
Defensive Towers Of Chateau De Bonaguil by Peter Greenway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
IMG_5930 by maro310, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cardiff, Wales*


New over old by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Monti, Italy*


the ray .. by Stefano marini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Plateau de Beille, Midi-Pyrénées, France*


Le sapin du Plateau de Beille by Françoise Francès, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Zurich, Canton of Zurich, Switzerland*


strellson by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ediza Lake, Sierra Nevada*


Solitude by Sam Luu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Prevuelo by José Luis L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nantes, France*


Nantes by Olivier Vasseur, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent, Belgium*


Ghent, Belgium by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Iceland*


_LBT5903.jpg by Laurie Brett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cuérigo, Spain*


Billete de ida by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Wales, Great Britain*


The longest pier in Wales by Iain Gilmour, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Barcelona, Spain*


@extremebarcelona @lara_lessmann Con la @sonyalpha #A9 [url]www.josemercadofotografia.com #womens #bmxstreet #bmx #bmxgirl #bmxworlds #bmxwomen #sportphotography #sport[/url] by Jose Mercado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alexandra bridge (Ottawa), Canada*
Alexandra Bridge by John Chambers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Storrs, Connecticut*


Church by Mark Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central Orbital Trading Park, Kingston upon Hull City, England*


Kingston upon Hull -3.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Multipli by Stefano Madrigali, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Riegelsberg, Germany*


tram station at night - 164/365 (perpendicular) by Stefan Franziskus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siena, Tuscany, Italy*


Clouds over Siena by hbothmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*New York City*


Wandering Through Chelsea by Luke Stryker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Denton, Van Buren, Michigan*


20180626 005b by Ron Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Unknown place*


Untitled by crosslens, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


together = 1 by Abdulmajeed Alessa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Aloft In Winter by Josh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Virginia - US*


Mabry Mill by FiddleFlix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Will the Sausage ever fall off the BBQ...... by Richard Misters, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rovigo - Italy*


Rovigo-Piazza Vittorio Emanuele II by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wybung - Australia*


Storm Front - a cool change on the way by Steve Passlow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hope - UK*


83/365scape by Rob Knight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prescott - UK*


MG Bellevue Special by Kim Benson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marseille
*

I Hope U Dance by win_soegondo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bosra - Syria*


The ancient theater of Bosra by Timo Frey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*The Seven sisters - UK*


Seaford Head by Ken Mines, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delaware river, NJ - US*


Snowy river bank by Paul Ilechko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chattam - US*


Oak Lined Avenue, Wormsloe Plantation, Savannah, Georgia by Dawna Moore, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palawan - Philippines*


Philippines, Palawan by Simon Clare, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lancashire - UK*


Blackpool pier selective by Steven Feather, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Whose Head Belongs to Whose Body by Anne Worner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia*


Philly Nights by yeahbouyee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


untitled-29-Edit.jpg by Mike Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul
*

Night Soccer by Bahadır Bermek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0063 by Lee Forman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Urban Ghost by John J. Jaramillo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Havana*


La Habana, Cuba by alejandro alatorre warren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


Sea of Cycles: Amsterdam Holland by Kangaroobie..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in North Carolina - US*


Sway by Michael Damanski, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kakaako - US*


Ride The Wave by Toby Harriman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ubud - Indonesia*


Through the Market: Ubud Bali Indonesia by Kangaroobie..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Simple days. by Karah K, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


All gone, just ghost dancing by Oliver, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muriwai - New Zealand *


~ Solitude ~ by Elizme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Beijing from the overpass by Michał Konkołowicz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


57 by lauramartin132, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salou - Spain*


Aller-Simple | Theme Park | Espagne by Thibault Poriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


La Sagrada Familia by mogul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Botafoch - Spain*


Nocturna en Botafoch by Spioc, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


·crimen en Venecia· by Aaron leprou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


la notte delle fate del mare by marina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


LA-70BW by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Golgotha by Mark Freeth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


flash o' red by Adithya Anand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stornoway - UK*


MS Clipper Ranger by The Unexplored, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alfalfa- US*


this is NOT an earthquake... by Rodney Murrow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nussfjord - Norway*


Lofoten:Nusfjord (Explored) by David Williamson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Untitled by Rodney Murrow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Snæfellnes -Iceland*


Snæfellnes Iceland by Larry D James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newport, RI - US*


Pell Bridge.jpg by john branca, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Croatia*


DSC_0216 (11) by Dado, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Harry Powers - Boston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Beginning Of The End by Sandro Gambin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Mexico*


Planos by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tzintzuntzan - Mexico*


Tzintzuntzan by Memo Vasquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Bernardino - Italy*


You are here by Beppe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Oregon - US*


Losing My Religion. by Craig Paup, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - France*


"Aimer, ce n'est pas se regarder l'un l'autre, c'est regarder ensemble dans la même direction" by Teolc Eniger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Inyo , CA - US*


People Are Tricky by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo*


Towering Silo by Christian Wærsten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Provincetown - US*


Herring Cove Herringbone by mjmalone54, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ninhbinh - Vietnam*


Trangan natural heritage, Ninhbinh, Vietnam by AquaSnake, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Rhode Island - US*


On A Reach by Harry Powers - Boston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pittsburgh - US*


A Night Like This II (Explore 12/12/2014) by Don Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US
*

A Sense Of Pride by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


From The Top by Jeremy Brooks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Röhn - Germany by Andreas Øverland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Utah - US*


Little Dell Winter by Robinsegg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


art_73 by mini malist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palawan - Philippines*


Street Life (Black and White) by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gent - Belgium*


Gravensteen - Gent, Belgium by Andrei Codrean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York
*

Counting down the days.[I'm coming back to you my lovely one] by Giulia Traini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Falesia by Giovanni Picuti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canary Island - Spain*


Mar, bandeja de plata, mar infernal by Rafa Llano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Maserata - Italy*


Autogrill Annibale by Giovanni Picuti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yaxunah - Mexico*


Yaxunah by Sandra Herber, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blackpool - UK*


You Complete Me, Blackpool by H Matthew Howarth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salvador - Brazil*


para lembrar Santo Antônio - to remember St. Anthony by Fred Matos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


Insert new bridge here by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset - UK*


Portland Bill in the Fog by Stephen Banks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dorset - UK*


illuminati by Vinicios de Moura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yellowknife - Canada*


Going Out by Paul Vecsei, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Alone by T Amara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


venice by Roberto Trombetta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belgrade*


life on the danube by bobbat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Untitled by Enzo De Martino, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Monochrome Trees In Winter Mist by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching Up Slowly), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Esino Lario - Italy*


The road by Riccardo Casarico, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Fischauktionshalle Hamburg.jpg by Tobias Koepe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


. . .structure. . . by wills, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Houston - US*


Enter Performing Arts by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grasse - France*


In Praise of Slow Cities by Lumenoid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Waiting under Prague by Mitsuko Yanagisawa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Riquewihr - France*


carpe diem by Kylie, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Northglenn, Colorado*


Zipper by Adrian Michael, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canton, Michigan, United States*


20180626 013b by Ron Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Auckland harbour, New Zealand*


Viaduct (Film) by Harald Philipp, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Gimignano, Tuscany, Italy*


After the thunderstorm by hbothmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


making of 146/365 by Stefan Franziskus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California*


San Francisco intersection by Oscardaman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Denver, Colorado*


Waiting by Adrian Michael, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Milan, Italy*


Geometrie monocromo by Stefano Madrigali, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central Orbital Trading Park, Kingston upon Hull City, England*


Kingston upon Hull -26.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Évora, Portugal*


Ganas de verano by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pocomoke River, Delaware, Maryland, & Virginia*


Pokomoke River State Park by gbrammer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dalkeith, Scotland*


Trees180430-050.jpg by Laurie Brett, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Anahuac National Wildlife Refuge, Texas, USA*


Death Watches by Phocal Art, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent, Belgium*


Gravensteen castle, Ghent, Belgium by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by José Luis L, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*North Devon, England*


Ilfracombe from Wildersmouth Beach by Richard Williams, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Aussersihl, Zurich, Canton of Zurich, Switzerland*


Hardbrücke by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sibillini Mountains, Marche, Umbria, Italy*


Borgo fantasma.. by Stefano marini, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Colorado*


Pearl and Broadway by Bill Howard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Barcelona, Spain*


Photo to @extremebarcelona #mtb @sonyalpha #A9 [url]www.josemercadofotografia.com #biker #bikelife #mtbdirt #mtblife #barcelona #sony[/url] by Jose Mercado, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Anywhere in the world*

DSC04582 by Chia yen, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Anaheim, CA. 2018*

Anaheim, CA. 2018 by Paul Millan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*San Francisco,CA*

San Francisco, CA by Paul Millan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seattle,WA*

Seattle, WA. (Explored) by Paul Millan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Seattle,WA*

Seattle, WA. by Paul Millan, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Firenze*

Firenze by RENATO 57, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

_*Saltburn Pier*_

Saltburn Pier (2) by Rich Presswood, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Lisbon*

Lisbon story #1 by Cyna Monya, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Regata*

DSC1351 bw by antónio cravo, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Alberobello - 'Trulli-town', Italy - UNESCO World Heritage site*

Alberobello - 'Trulli-town', Italy - UNESCO World Heritage site by Peter Turner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*New York*

secaucus by Peter du Gardijn, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Zürich, Switzerland*

...and then this guy came along by gato-gato-gato, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dubrovnik*

n05050314a by Väinö Louekari, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*India*

Sin título by fernando anso, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Street photography*

Limited edition by P. Zimmer, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dungeness - UK*


Out of order.... by mark leader, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Surabaya - Indonesia*


In Action by Anwarrovic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Boxing: Tamuka Mucha v Dee Mitchell by Sophie Merlo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


essai imminent by Dominique D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naples *


Approaching Storm #blackandwhite #napoli #italy by Antonio Gallinaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Astoria, OR - US*


approaching storm at tongue point by jody miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


maggie may by dave_jag1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Whitby - UK*


A-HOTEL-TALE by Sam Leighton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*somewhere in Wales - UK*



Dylan Thomas Mural, Swansea by Fragglehound, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Victoria - Australia*


F16 on approach - Avalon Airshow 2015 - OLYMPUS M.75-300mm F4.8-6.7 II by Phil Savory, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Cutting through Camden by Grooover, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


...and we spent the afternoon by the river by Graeme Wilmot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


In step by Beverley Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Magdeburg - Germany*


c=299792458m/s by J☮t Oldmαn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC_0132_3_fused by Lee Forman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


You can't just turn on creativity like a faucet. You have to be in the right mood. by Frank Hendriks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium*


Shake by Ludo Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Shake It Off by April Donnelly, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nottingham - UK*


Extreme - Nottingham Goose Fair by Alison Wheatley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Shake building by Abi Satrio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


The Race by Annette Kölzow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maitrapur - India*


Before sailing by Ujjal Dey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gent - Belgium*


Lluvia [Explored!] by Alberto P. Veiga, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brasilia, Brazil*
Brasília by Igor Pires, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Southwest by Andrey Senov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Café y celular by Ricardo Sáenz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
P1090337 by swedeshutter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Puerta de Alcalá (Ref: 1000503) by Javier A. Bedrina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney Tower by Heath McKenny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Peaceful Time by Mubarak Fahad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Preparing For The Storm by Ludwig Dingeldein, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
20180212-ClaudioTebaldi-Práticas Fotográficas-00608 by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New York City by Jb Ticao, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
StyleMix.jpg by Klaus Ressmann, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
LE COMBATTANT by Fabecollage, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Summer in London by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Calatrava Backlight. by Davide Naccari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Knees by rockyenta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Ander, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
O-14 Tower - Business Bay - Dubai United Arab Emirates by Pierre Bassez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest Eye by W4LNUT PHOTO Company, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Palermo - Italy*


vuccirìa by pasquale vella, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panaveggio - Italy*


Previste deboli pioggerelle ..... by Alberto Montalbetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Pont Schuman by Antoine Bergeal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Athens, Greece*
a little bit of color... by Vasilis Arvanitis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Gardiner by Tetyana Kovyrina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC0712 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Daisy Flower by Emiel Bleidd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oradea, Romania*
Monochrome Train by Bram Top, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kiev, Ukraine*
Apr18Aria_Ultrafine-0005 by Dmitriy Marichev, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Beirut, Lebanon*
* by Timos L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*
Montevideo by Paulo Hopper, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*São Paulo, Brazil*
fim do turno by Renan Luna, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zurich, Switzerland*
Silver Lining by Daniel Lerps, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Commerce and Trade by Mark Holt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hamburg, Germany*
Reading & Selfie [1250] by my-travels (hurt shoulder not able to comment), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago, Illinois by Duane Schermerhorn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
WEST BAY SKYLINE by Ziad Hunesh, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by james.booth71, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Troca' [III] by Olivier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSCF7988.jpg by Frédéric Simard, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La routine Parisienne by LLT photographie, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Running Man - Heathrow Airport London*

Running Man - Heathrow Airport London by Mr. West, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Green Market*

Green Market by Brian Price, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Piemonte*

oggebbio I by Patrick Frank, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cathédrale Saint-André de Bordeaux - France*

Strike up the band! by Guillaume COMMIN, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Reflection*

another one by johanna, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Sleepy Eyes*

Sleepy Eyes by Erik Hanson, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Thaïlande.*

l’Éléphant by albin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Famous Sloppy Joe's*

Famous Sloppy Joe's by Yarnim, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Effingham, Illinois*

Reach out and touch faith. by wrongsam812, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Celebration in Downtown Asheville*

When in Asheville........ by Shawn Blanchard, en Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brighton, Michigan, United States*


20180623 035b by Ron Smith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Gimignano, Tuscany, Italy*


Nice clouds by hbothmann, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


fireplace - 146/365 (black & white) by Stefan Franziskus, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Central Orbital Trading Park, Kingston upon Hull City, England*


Kingston upon Hull -27.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


I Just Want To Be Alone! by Aleksandar M. Knezevic Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ellington, Connecticut*


Barn by Mark Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*France*


marée haute à Penfoulic by Yan-Per Gwern, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Évora, Portugal*


Unplugged by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montreal, Canada*


27/100x : New Montréal meets Old Montréal by emrold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Ghent, Belgium*


GHENT, BELGIUM by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


_ Pioggia e argento _ by Chiara Vitellozzi Fotografie | NuageDeNuit, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Colorado - US*


Long's Peak Range 2011 by Arnie Stein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


vain by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


Bangkok mall construction by Daniel Hoherd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Busan - South Korea
*

Dynamic Busan by J. Chea, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


169-05 · Arroyo de la Angostura by Danipuntocom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhodos - Greece*


10 Metri by David Pellicola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


Sennen by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in UK*


farewell by vasili f, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


3 swans by chrisfriel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


oregon grain. by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

COMMUTER by Nick Green, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scarborough - UK*


North Bay Scarborough. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Utah - US*


Bonneville Speedweek by Alban Montalbano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cyprus*


a good firm breeze by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


Shades of summer II by Adithya Anand, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oregon coast - US*


Untitled by sparth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal *


Rebuked and Admonished! by Mark Haverty, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


The Esplande by Barry Knain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yokohama
*

Follow the light by Hiroharu Matsumoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nurenberg - Germany*


The City Ignites by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cannon beach - US*


drone by Andy Bokanev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mini Visit to Closed Cafe by John Gateley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ephrata - US*


Baird Springs Road by Chris Lakoduk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


4079 by Mark Holt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duxbury - US*


Monochrome Beach View by Daniel Scheerer Sr., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Snow at North Finchley by BristolRE2007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puerto Vallarta - Mexico*


Puerto Vallarta--12 by Donovan Walton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


The Light That Never Goes Out by Vesa Pihanurmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gent - Belgium*


The plague that moves throughout this land by Peter Keyngnaert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cox Bazar - Bangladesh*


Big is Small, Less is More by Mohammad Saiful Islam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chieti - Italy*


Snow by Claudia De Medio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Misty Morning by Amohe Noel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grimsby*


Grimsby Dock Tower by Dave Urquhart, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manaus - Brazil*


Hard work / Trabalho pesado by Eduardo Nakamura, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Clara - US*


warmth by silkway, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


St. Alban's Church by Ghenta Fujisawa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


39-52 "you can fly?" by Dave ([url]www.thePhotonWhisperer.com)[/url], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Malo - France*


After the Storm, Saint Malo by Patrick Hamilton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cape Town*


Romelia at Llandudno July 1977 by Etienne du Plessis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balstal - Switzerland*


the power of nature by benijay Benedikt Fluri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tynemouth - UK*


pounded by the waves by matthew Hunt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Milan
*

Fakirs by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lumiere castle - France*


Stay out of the shadows [Explore] by Martyn Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint Petersburg - US*


#WeatherUpdate, 7:55 pm. North #Pinellas County getting pounded! #Wx #StPete #StPeteBeach by Robert Neff, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Christopher Pound - Autumn Drive by CSMA Club Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


infinity bridge by ivor miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


The Grass is Greener On the Other Side by Richard van Rijn, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaohsiung, Taiwan*
都市中的櫻花 by Kuch.K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Curves (B&W) by Umakanth Thirugnanam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok_April_2018_22 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
NB-189.jpg by neil.bulman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
parliament by Árpád Koós, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gruyères, Switzerland*

Untitled by _miacro_, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Fogo lagoon, Portugal*
Lagoa do fogo by Marc Baertsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toulouse, France*
Aucunes voix pour le FN by Johan Massot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cebu, Philippines*
DSCF3073 by Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cape Town, South Africa*
Tall Buildings by Noah Clark, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quebec, Canada*
yaluoB zehC by R S, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Krakow, Poland*
Living in a bubble by David Lord, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Congo*
pointe noire juin 2015 by philippe martin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Niteroi, Brazil*
Museu de Arte Contemporânea de Niterói by Rodrigo Soldon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Detroit, U.S.A.*
Low Life by Bradley Bishop, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Coimbra, Portugal*
At Coimbra by Luc Schuerman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cappadocia, Turkey*
Look West by Beau Finley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Puebla, Mexico*
Mujer Bicicleta by Kevin Marty Vallejo Romero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
untitled by Grzegorz Żukowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nuremberg, Germany*
Right before the clash by Peter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
City view Rotterdam no2 by Ruben Heijloo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane Wheel by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Skyline by Bob Shrader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Chile | Santiago | Portrait by Medigore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Vancouver | Black & White by Double Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Kitsilano Beach View by Jerry Meaden, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Osaka, Japan*
crosswalk. by Christian Rückert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Havana, Cuba*
Flower Stall by Artypixall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Streets - Nikon DF by Yago Ruiz · Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Afternoon in The Park by Randall Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Spring April 2015 Brooklyn Bridge Traffic with yellow cab and people, New York United States by Edi Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels by Dilay Nur Tezgül, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Antwerp, Belgium*
Moving Back in Time by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Hidden Venice n. 14 by Franco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manama, Bahrain*
B&W Juffair, Bahrain by mikeallen1234, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*D'Ursel castle (Antwerp), Belgium*
D'Ursel Castle. by Rudi Verschoren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Traffic in winter by Þorkell Sigvaldason, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ghent, Belgium*
I thought we were friends by I am Spheric, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Belgrade, Serbia*
Republic square. Belgrade, Serbia. September 23, 2015 by Slon Pics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Alicante, Spain*
Mediterranean coast by Juan Galián, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
zagreb/サグレブ by satoshi inagaki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul by Felix Garcia Vila, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Projet 52 / 20 - Noir et blanc by Jérôme Thouvenin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*At ****** island, Greece*
Black and white beach by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Entre rejas by cefuenco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok_April_2018_09 by Wasin Waeosri, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
_IMP0880 by 岳承 蘇, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Tough Girls and Shopping Carts by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150711_0260D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney CBD Role Reversal by Laith Stevens, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seville, Spain*
Streets_Sevilla_HD-1 by migcabrera, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
he is not the only one crossing by yip sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yellowknife, Canada*
the gold range hotel by Marcel Mason ([email protected]), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santa Monica - US*


Time Considered as a Helix by JeniKoleva, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tallinn *


St. Olav's Church from Toompea Hill by Lars Holte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


The Bridge by Benjeev Rendhava, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colmar - France*


Slow Cities 3 by Lumenoid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Nikolaikirche, Berlin by welle23, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Eagle Owl in Richmond Park by Hindsited, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool*


Liverpool hub by Hindsited, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Baroque symmetry by Martin Martinsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Charlotte - US*


Retro: The Aliens Have Arrived! by Doug (Go Badgers!), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Quenza - France*


Un souvenir Corse... One souvenir Corsica... by Michel Schmid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*British Virgin Island*


Anegada Sunset by Telfer Murdoch Boyd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stuttgart *


20051204 1229 El coche rojo :: The red car by Oiluj Samall Zeid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago del Estero - Argentina*


Cabras por el monte by Andres Lofiego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


The Bean 14 by Steven Weinberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Picnic table at Newport Beach Park by Stephen Mack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pineto - Italy*


pineto pineta by Stefano Rugolo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Powell St Lights by Marquis Houghton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow*


No Tickets by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Razor coral, Okinawa - Japan*


Razor coral - Black & White Challenge ,Okinawa- Japan by Shawn Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Racing the Storm by DaiLuo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*West Hoe - UK*


West Hoe foreshore, Grand Parade & Mouth of River Tamar by Edward Bray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Caracas*


Esfera de Soto desde mi Perspectiva - B&N by Sergio A. Muñoz B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The road to hell. by Vasiliki Dimaki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Thailand*


A dangerous walk by Peter Nilsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Southwold - UK*


Can't See The Pier For The Trees by James Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


SEBA X INDIA 27 by SEBA SKATES, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


"Thanks! Random Car." by Christian_Allen_13, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in South Carolina - US*


Brookgreen Gardens by Jesse Davila, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ruapehu waterfalls - New Zealand*


Ruapehu waterfalls by Spencer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cartagena - Colombia*


Baluarte de Santa Catalina con una mariamulata en su cúspide by Francisco Sierra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Asturias - Spain*


El Paisaje :: The Landscape :: 20140202 6398 by Oiluj Samall Zeid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Madrid*


sin esfuerzo no hay recompensa by Raúl Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Iguazu waterfall*


Precipício by Mona Borges, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Denmark*


1. Tower, Eternitten 2018 by astrid westvang, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alnwick Castle, Northumberland, England*


ALNWICK CASTLE FROM THE AIR by peter, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Land's End, Cornwall, England*


Land's End by mick blakey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier De L'Hopital-Saint-Louis, Paris, Ile-de-France*


in between by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brooklyn, Wellington, Wellington, New Zealand*


Pavement by Yunhan, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quito, Ecuador*


Quito_Ec by Luis Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*


#streetphotography #singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Abbeyhill, Edinburgh, Scotland*


Holyrood Abbey by Sharon Corbet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brussels, Belgium*


Brussels, Belgium by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier International de Montreal, Montreal, Quebec, Canada*


124/365 : The baker's dozen on overwatch by emrold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Avilés, Spain*


Sobre las aguas 2 by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Canal du Loing, France*


Untitled by Miwok, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Columbia River Gorge, Oregon*


Strands of Light, Starvation Ridge by Scott Withers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toronto, Canada*


Annette St., Toronto by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Rennes, Brittany, France*


Subway by Eric Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


à voile , à vapeur...et à la godille. by Yan-Per Gwern, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Stadium District, Lansing, Michigan*


Can Opener Supreme by Victor Nelhiebel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Isle of Dogs, London, England*


Canary Wharf -24 - 14042018.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*


Stallhof in Dresden by # Pitfall Harry #, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Ordino, Andorra*


Cerca de Ordino. Andorra. by Belano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Marina Bay Sands 203042 by KWsideB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Atrium 301.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Coffee Smoke by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Metro CDMX by Eduardo Mendoza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Bromma (Stockholm), Sweden by 1968photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Movement and contrast by Matteo Liberati, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Old Town Square, Prague by Johnny Chang, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bridlington - UK*


Coastal Fog by GIgaYork, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Finland*


Foggy morning by Basri Ahmedov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Gathering by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bar Harbor, - US*


Boat Dock Owned! (Bar Harbor, Maine) by Ken Lane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Liverpool
*

Liverpool`s Beaming by Al Disley Images, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Fancy Footwork by Frazer Hirsch by FotoFling Scotland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Philippines*

Fisherman Rowing Out to Sea by Stephen Llevares, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Equestrian by joy russell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Mr. Tambourine Man by El PeuconQueso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Johan Schmetzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Playa del Carmen - Mexico*

BLUE SKY PLAZA by PAUL HEATHCOTE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Gathering by Kit Ng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Galveston - US*


Carnival Conquest in Fog by LeventMagic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Michael Checkland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fife - UK*


2015_235 by Chilanga Cement, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Melbourne*


Michelle Robinson_Melbourne 07-2013 197 by Michelle Robinson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ireland*


Irelands Islands by Daniel Heine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thira - Greece*


12_Santorini_Donkey RideC52C8777_( series ) Clic on image for better viewing by Serge THELLIER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mukim - Malaysia*


4_Malaysia_DSC0159 by Serge THELLIER, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Blue Door by Maria Antonietta, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Americas beach - Spain*


Wooden Walkways. by CWhatPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


McLaren P1 by Olivier Deschamps, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*untitled*


#Movements by marc harrod, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


Explored: Prague Castle across Vlatava River from Jiráskův most by Neil Kavanagh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


village celebration by Darko Ivancevic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


364/365 Staring You In The Face by Trish Page, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Carmona - Spain*


Morning Dance (Andalusia, Spain. Gustavo Thomas © 2015) by Gustavo Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oslo*


... by Svein Skjåk Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


rencontre au fil de l'eau by flytland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kidder, PA - US*


An eternal movement by Gene Krasko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A Paper Made Town by Bryan Gettman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


IMG_5043 by Andrew Nash, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Intrare by Rodney Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Spoleto - Italy*


Covering up by Andreas Øverland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canberra - Australia*


11/365 Rings a bell by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

another storm by lance apple, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Pre_Ceremony_BW-40 by Heather Penn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Spot lights in the dome! by Murphy Martin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester*


Where's Alex? by Jerry S., on Flickr


----------



## Wildchild00 (Jul 2, 2018)

:banana:Wow This is really amazing


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Airport Gameshow by Evan Fitzer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grand Tetons park - US*

Snake River Overlook - Grand Teton National Park, WY by Taylor Baskin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

spot the ball copy by rob Hagyard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Sharpsburg - US*


Bloody Lane #1 (B&W) by William R. Miller, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Silence in the maze by Marc Richter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mount Tamalpais - US*


PanoramicHwyToTiburon by Bastian Hoppe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Survoler - Glance through by ricardo 31, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Denver*


United Airlines Boeing 757-222 (N576UA) by ChicagoKoz (ORDSpotter) @Kozphotog, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Web At Night by tommy thompson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolouse - France*


Franchissement - Crossing by ricardo 31, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clakamucus reserve - Canada*


Spotted by a Black Bear by coastalcreature, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tolouse - France*


Un temps a ne pas mettre un nez dehors / A temperature has not to put a nose outside by ricardo 31, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

creating a bond 196/365 by Lauren Di Giorgio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
P3230624-Edit by Jan Olbert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Yerevan, Armenia*
Yerevan by Romet Lüütsepp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow 2017 by Just Aviation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
San Angel, CDMX by Aubrey Pullman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Upp by mark greenfield, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Untitled by Fernando García, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
The #architect in #downtown #oslo really likes putting #hashtags everywhere  well this is actually the #logo for #publictransport in the #city #osloS #jernbanetorget #norway #street by Tobias Michel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Revolution, Winter Stations - Ashbridge's Bay, Toronto by Sally Hunter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Fishermen by Luiz Contreira, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
A0280847-4 by roger janssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Inception | Justine Magny by Justine Magny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London December 15 2017 (31) The Atlas Building Hackney 438ft by DAVID HOLT, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Lovers in Venice by Federica Baldo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Bright day Valletta by Peter, on Flick


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
'La mordeuse', Bruxelles by rei_urusei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
On The Road by Jacky Belloni, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Bonaguil, France*
Defensive Towers Of Chateau De Bonaguil by Peter Greenway, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018-06-20-00061 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Porth Nanven, Cornwall, United Kingdom*


Gone Fishing !! by mick blakey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tarajal, Canary Islands, Spain*


Puerto de Tazacorte, La Palma by Gunvor Røkke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Near Aldfield, North Yorkshire, England*


Fountains Abbey by Ian Ireland, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oberstrass, Zurich, Canton of Zurich, Switzerland*


Autop by Markus Meier, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Manhattan Bridge, New York City*


Natacha in NY by obsidiana10, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Windows by Luis Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*


#streetphotography #singapore by mervyn lim, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St-anna, Bruges, West-Vlaanderen, Belgium*


Markt in the Rain by Sharon Corbet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Place Royale, Quebec, Canada*


20/100x : Vieux Québec by emrold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Northside Village, Houston, Texas*


Downtown Housotn Skyline, North Night by Mabry Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Évora, Portugal*


Peregrinaciones modernas by javier galavardo, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mont Saint-Michel, Lower Normandy, France*


Abbaye du Mont Saint Michel by Miwok, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mount Hood, Oregon*


Springtime in the Cascades by Scott Withers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Toronto, Canada*


Marina, Toronto by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier de Bercy, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Jour de grève by Eric Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


la digue...la digue... by Yan-Per Gwern, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fallenbach Marina, Lake of Lucerne, Switzerland*


View from the Marina by martinus.structor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Isle of Dogs, London, England*


Canary Wharf -19 - 14042018.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dresden, Germany*


historic ride with little power by # Pitfall Harry #, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*San Gimignano, Tuscany, Italy*


San Gimignano by hbothmann, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Greenwich foot tunnel, London*

Greenwich foot tunnel, London by Alfred ter Wal, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Gone Fishing !!*

Gone Fishing !! by mick blakey, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Storm in the bath*

storm in the bath by rondoudou87, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torino*

piazza_7 by Roberto La Macchia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Torino*

IMG_1196 by Roberto La Macchia, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Louvre*

Selfie by Fernando Zuleta, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The Waterwheel*

The Waterwheel by that_damn_duck, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bad RagArtz*

Bad RagArtz by Leander 11, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Calle Murguía, ciudad de Oaxaca.*

Alebrije by Marcos Núñez, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Prague*


el tranvía de praga (B&N.13) by salva mocholi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Siegessäule Berlin Colorkey by Marcus Klepper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mt Bromo - Indonesia*


God and His Temple by Collin Key, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perth*


Green Lane by Daniel Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lausanne - Switzerland*


Ouverture au monde by Diegojack / Jacques, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Mouette républicaine by Jean-Charles LÉON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


shots 🔜 by J J, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chimay*


IMG_1341_redim by Hadrien VS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Piazza St Marco in fog by DanCardno, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


One day, I'll meet you... by Nathalie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Maybe one day by Ana Moto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Aston Martin, Brompton Rd. by johnm9128, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


DSC06069ac by Meaning of Light, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Surreal by Oape, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kabelvaag - Norway*


architecture of the north by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


wishing for the wild by VooDoo Works, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


the crow by G. B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vancouver*


'Window Shopping' by Joseph Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Bridge silhouette 2 by Phillip, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


downtown Chicago by yuvaraj kasi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Light Trails at Times Square by Raji Vathyam, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vosges - France*

Je vois la vie en Vosges by sebastien antoine, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montreal*


Pierre-Antoine Chastang by Pierre Antoine CHASTANG, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC09510 by Chris Fruehmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


mannequin by Daisuke Kodaka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza*


Calle Alfonso y la Catedral del Pilar, Nocturna, Zaragoza by Adria Moncho, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vesturhorn - Iceland*


20160505_4025-Edit-Edit by Santiago, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore...*
Traversing Arches by Packing-Light, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*
Bangkok move by Flavio Obradovich, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC8324 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Catedral Metropolitana by Sur ., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
P1080797 by swedeshutter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid ️🌇 by Manu Higueras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Syndey Opera House and Skyline. by Michael Dubinski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
Istanbul, view from Sapphire Tower by Denis Senkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Untitled by Rodrigo Paixão, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
9/11 Memorial Lights - 15th Anniversary by Ryan McKee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris 47 by Eloy Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Skyline (B/W) by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
201806-Italy Trip (177) by Brian Lawson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdina, Malta*
Mdina Cathedral by Stephen Cutajar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Zinneke [ILL]EGAL ¬ 0735 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina by james.booth71, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kaneohe bay at Oahu, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
KANEOHE MORNING BLACK AND WHITE by Robert Aycock, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest4-1078 by Jeff Hirsch, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cabo Rojo, Puerto Rico*


Cabo Rojo Coast by Gil Ortiz Jr., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Snowdonia, North Wales*


Rhyd-Ddu by Petersrockypics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*High Head, Nova Scotia, Canada*


Father's Day Show & Shine by Grant, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*


Singapore Flyer by Markus Jaschke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*San Francisco, California*


Golden Gate Bridge by Luis Rodriguez, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chaowai, Beijing, China*


Frozen Lake in Ritan Park by Sharon Corbet, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Walldorf, Baden-Wurttemberg, Germany*


Night Shift by grohacke_hd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montreal, Canada*


Le Caniche Français (2) by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alpnach, Switzerland*


Pilatusbahn by BEB - Diverse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cuitat Vella, Valencia, Spain*


Edificio en Valencia by Vic, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Miltenberg, Germany*


Miltenberg Gasse by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*


Nature or Mobil by Michael Hertel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, England, United Kingdom*


Kenwood House-21032018-26.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Meatpacking District, New York*


Summer in the City – 14th Street Manhattan by Robert Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Unknown place*


la seule en ( sur la ) grève....les autres, à flot, ne rament guère davantage... by Yan-Per Gwern, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Marco D'Alunzio - Italy*


The Gospel According to St. Matthew …. by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Philadelphia*


Runway of Love Patrick Kelly Philadelphia Museum of Art ( 209) by Regan Vercruysse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Sleeping Hermaphrodite - I by Egisto Sani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


A Sleeping Beauty: Ariadne [?] by Egisto Sani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nysa, Poland*


Nysa - Neisse Portal by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Alpnach, Switzerland*


Pilatusbahn by BEB - Diverse, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chiswick, London, England*


Chiswick House -2 16022018.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Great Falls, Paterson, New Jersey*


Hinchliffe Stadium – Paterson NJ by Robert Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Ste Marine 21-05-18 by Yan-Per Gwern, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gibraltar*


Passage of time by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Michigan, US*


University of Michigan by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mount Hood, Oregon*


Spring, Mt Hood by Scott Withers, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


B52 by Gil Ortiz Jr., on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Marga, Bali, Indonesia*


Amazing Bali! by Markus Jaschke, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*St. Pauli, Hamburg, Germany*


Entrance to the Underworld by grohacke_hd, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montreal, Canada*


par une chaude journée d’été (2) by Dominic Hains, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Death Train by Darkman, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nitra, Slovakia*


Nitra Tor by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Montmartre, Paris, Ile-de-France*


A walk at Montmartre.... by Markus Jaschke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
The night of shanghai.. by jin wensheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


Die letzte Farbe vor dem Winter | Last colour before winter comes by Nelofee-Foto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Brighton - UK*


Perch Rock-Light and Shadow by maxblackphotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Firswood - UK*


May the 4th by maxblackphotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas*


Fremont Street- Vegas Vic by Christopher.V, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


CARPET OF LEAVES by Jane Legate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Central Pier by maxblackphotos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Three guys playing basketball at lunch. (Weekly Photo 47/52) by Gene McDaniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Another rainy NYC night by mkc609, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


si rien ne bouge (venezia 72) by Juri Meneghin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Snowing in the wind by Dario Perricone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doncaster - UK*


Tripping The Light Fantastic by Siobhan Brennan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Waiting for the next race by Curtis James, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US*


Around San Diego: Trolley Employees by Richard Sutton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*

Ballerina Jete Leica SL Noctilux 50mm Joe Marquez by Joe Marquez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dublin*


Deep Ireland by Dario Perricone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stone Town - Tanzania*


DON'T SAY GOODNIGHT by cisco image , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


La retta, la curva e l'infinito spazio fra di esse by Dario Perricone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Krabi - Thailand*


Country... by cisco image , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


partial colors by abstrkt.ch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Sale Away by Simon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Baron 17ww by wketsch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Cirque du Soleil by Dario Perricone, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


_DSC0245 - Glossy Sisters - by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Dominican Republic*


Rickety Pier to Ferry by whitehart1882, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dusseldorf*


passengers [email protected] station, Düsseldorf by Amselchen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


L'instant décisif... by regis DESAILLY, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stornoway - UK
*

Clipper Ranger from Cuddy Point by The Unexplored, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Bnf Mirror #2 by Julien Fromentin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Spotty Dog says Hello by redeyesatdawn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miyajima - Japan*


Saying hi by Katri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dt FB 12062016 mc - 1 by Mike Rosenthal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Natal - Brazil*


Mirante do Parque da Cidade - Natal - Brasil by Jean Carlos Costa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chamonix - France*


Un autre regard sur la danse moderne by CHRISTOPHE BOILLON, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hydra - Greece*


Life without cars by Elenilou, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Leaping Breagh by Rob Singfield, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


N118 by Cédric Charbonnel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helsinki*


Helsinki street level by Lauri Miettinen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnhem - Netherlands*


Arnhem, Park Zypendaal by Jan Willem, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Fin de journée. Paris, dec 2017 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


morning by Igal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Siracusa - Italy*


The Color Purple (Il colore viola), it's an American period drama movie directed by Steven Spielberg,1985, based on the Pulitzer Prize-winning novel of the same name by Alice Walker. by Qi Bo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pisa - Italy*


Pisa by mappett hz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leipzig - Germany*


Leipzig, Völkerschlachtdenkmal by G. B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lindau - Germany*


The Lion and the Lighthouse by Paola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


quoi ma gueule ? by d7000pb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Rafael Lagoon - Chile*


_MG_5691 by Patricio Hernández, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valparaiso - Chile*


Puerto De Valparaíso / Valparaiso Harbor by Natan Salinas R., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Autumn Storm by Maarten van den Berg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled
*

device , tomodachi? (so Delicate) by Kaoru @jp, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Gay Wedding by Misha Sokolnikov, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


mysterious ways by Sergey Ponomarev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Industrial Landscape Park Duisburg Nord at Night (P1160165) by Andreas Habermehl, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


The Lone Tower by Cary and Kacey Jordan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gujarat - India*


Salt pans by Harry Fisch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


*** Inverno ... by lorenza panizza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chiusa - Italy*


Punti di vista by lorenza panizza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Merano - Italy*


*** abracadabra... by lorenza panizza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haifoss - Iceland*


Háifoss by Paul Perton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brighton - UK*


catch 2 by Project-128, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


Road to the workplace. by Mihaly Ivany, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Dark Ages by Vesa Pihanurmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hossegor - France*


Finishing it Off by Mattias Hammar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Isolation.... by Jem Salmon, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hossegor - France*


Low Gravity Surf by Mattias Hammar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Hop by Estefania Almarte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hossegor - France*


End of the Tunnel, into the Light by Mattias Hammar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


Visitors, too by Vesa Pihanurmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

* Kilpisjärvi Lake*


Revelation by Vesa Pihanurmi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro*


Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


* A por el mar ¡¡ ... at by the sea * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Needle by Evan Leeson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Viveiro - Spain*


Liña oscura - 017 by José Manuel García, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


13th September 1925 by victoria espinar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Moment by Andrea Conficoni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Deadly jump by Zoilus Sitepu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beijing*


Der Weg des Kaisers by Bruno Wahrenberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza*


Así me tienes. by Fernando Roldán Gil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Brazil*


10. LEY DEL ESPACIO NEGATIVO by Stiven Arias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Chile*


North American AT-6D Texan by Alejandro Pérez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kennedy Space Center, FL - US*


Cohetes by jose manuel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Seville - Spain*


Untitled by Zu Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Napo river - Peru*


El Rápido by victor mendivil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jose l. said:


> *Untitled*
> 
> 
> Hop by Estefania Almarte, on Flickr


Cute cat  :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Shanghai by Oleg AKA creep, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
IMG026 by Marek Gołkowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
1_DSC7002 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by Lesly Miranda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Paths of Light by Annika Eriksson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
P3184847 by sebastiano dall, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Long Beach reflections by North Ports, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Battery Park by Diego Burrieza, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago's Cloud Gate by Alexander Zhukau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
55/386 by Alex Aimé, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Streets - Nikon DF by Yago Ruiz · Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venetian traffic by Nicholas Rossetto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
The Explosion - Breakwater bridge covered by strong waves in Valletta, Malta by Zoltan Gabor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
130306_6310_21 / Le Forestier, early Sunday morning. Brussels, Belgium. Feb 23-Mar 3, 2013 by Larry Gassan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
|| The Future || by Mark Cornick LRPS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Xánthi bazaar, Greece*
Παζάρι Ξάνθης..Xanthi's bazaar by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Nieuil, France*
chateau de nieul (haute-vienne) by philippe wazary (haute vienne 87), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US
*

ISO 10000 by john davis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Le Vercors - France*


Le Vercors. Isère, août 2015 by Bernard BPI, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mekong - Laos*


Mékong. Laos. by dantzig69, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bologna - Italy*


Follow me by Silvano Alloggio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Phoenix by cal britton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Da braut sich was zusammen by Christian Rein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malcesine - Italy*


Castello Scaligero Dark by Nick Se, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Schooling Creole Wrasse (B&W) by Coby Bidwell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


DSC08178 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK*


Stained glass window by Martin Sylvester, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata*

Nautical by hitlersmiles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC01708 by Олег Шевченко, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santo Domingo - Dominican Republic*


Travel in Color by Heidi G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Russia*


Sammallahti, Pentti (1950- ) - 1992 Solovki, White Sea, Russia by RasMarley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Philippines*


Harnessing the wind by Wayne S. Grazio, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Orlando - US*


One Ocean by Ryan Blanding, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Matera - italy*


Matera (Italy) -2 by Ezio Scotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Rêve d'enfant by www.sarah-martinet-photographe.fr, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lee - UK*


Rock Pools by Theresa Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guanajuato - Mexico*


Untitled by MayoNetas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
2018-06-20-00051 by Nikolai Vassiliev, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Unst Bus Shelter by Rowan Crawshaw, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Richmond - US*


untitled-00059.jpg by Chris Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


meteor crater grit by John Stephen Chandler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Sunrise mist in #sanmateo #california. #aerial @djiglobal #phantom4pro #drone by Eric Cheng, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


THE FRAZER VAULT : ROOKWOOD CEMETERY by smortaus, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Santiago - Philippines*


St. Jerome, Morong. I have countless of shots here since I started photography. Now a different perspective. . . #today #aerial #drone #aerialdrone #bw #blackandwhite #mono #monochrome #newperspective #dji #mavicpro #travel #tour #trip #bisitaiglesia2017 by Regie Fernando, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairns - Australia*


Crystal Serenity in Cairns 2 - Feb 22, 2018 by Joseph Brimacombe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cairns - Australia*


Into the Woods. The Spooky Side of Drone Training - Feb 8, 2017 by Joseph Brimacombe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Sinclair & Girnigoe by Mongoose1981, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


Bauru noturna by Gabriel Cabreira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Richmond - US*


The Carillon by Chris Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


The High Roller by Steve Fanell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Manchester*


street art redux by Alex Banahene, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


radio sunshine by J☮t Oldmαn, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


RIP Riviera by Steve Fanell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*St. Monan - UK*


Auld Kirk, St Monan's by Tim Haynes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cyprus*


A heavy blow.. by Constantinos Achilleos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


ssssh, quiet! I think I hear a monster coming. by kipuna (on/off), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


San Giorgio by Giles McGarry, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in India*


@ Mawjngih Lapynshongdor, Pynursla by Mahesh Balasubramanian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Iceland*


Professionando by Ugo Pisani Massamormile, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Motosu - Japan*


midnight encounters by Stephen Cairns, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Garchumbak - India*


As we have leaped into a New Year,I hope you guys have a joyful journey ahead. by Arka Misra, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Incredible Landscape Nature Wallpapers by Jonty Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


ORANGE CASES by PHIL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mangalore - India*


Waves by Well-Bred Kannan (WBK Photography), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blignoud - Switzerland*


cloud blanket. by Raphael Ammann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Daytona beach - US*


Daytona Boardwalk by phanstroni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valletta*


Day 545 - The Malta Bus Company by Rob Driscoll, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


Zegama 2014-172 by Julen Ansola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Bangladesh*


cropped Mind by  Hamim [Read My Profile b4 you follow me], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brisbane*


A Splash of Brightness in the Fog by Kristin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Noirmoutier-en-l'Ile, France*
Noirmoutier Island by Anthony Luco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sweden*


Red House by Abby L's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vladivostok, Russia*
132 by Mitya Ku, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
DSCF6316-Edit.jpg by Thom Ouellette, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Untitled by Dennis Hilding, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Suffolk - UK*


Beach Attraction by Grooover, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Taipei, Taiwan*
IMG_2539-编辑 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château de Saint-Ilpize, France*
Château Saint-Ilpize-20170914-4483 by RICHARD Christophe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Honolulu and Waikiki, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Afternoon in The Park by Randall Scott, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Kostya Bezrukov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rome, Italy*
Vatican City by Vasilis Kontogiannis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg - France*


View from above the Sky - Black and White by Raphaël CloudWhisperer67, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moya - Spain*


Castillos de España: MOYA (CUENCA) by MANUEL ZALDÍVAR, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Maldives*
Cyclone in Maldives Coco Boduhithi by sapphire_rouge, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Me la pase increíble, nos vemos San Cris. by Ricardo Barrientos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Gold Coast, Australia*
The Gold Coast in Black white and red #goldcoast #colorpop #cityscape #skyline #cityview #citylights #cityshots #citygram #welltravelled #passionpassport #bbctravel #doyoutravel #travelawesome #exploringtheglobe #traveldeeper #takemethere by Riley Ray, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Cusco - Peru


CUSCO, entre el Kaypacha y el Janaqpacha by Ramiro Moreyra Portilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dalian, China*
Balance by Gauthier DELECROIX - 郭天, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Porsche Cayman by Christopher Wölner-Hanssen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlantic city, U.S.A.*
Taj Mahal, Atlantic City by Federico Scotto d'Antuono, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cappedocia, Turkey*
Look West by Beau Finley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ha long - Vietnam*


Vietnam - Ha Long by ANTONIO BUSSO, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Panama city*


Tormenta sobre Panamá (II) by Marquicio Pagola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pola, Croatia*
Doppio Teatro by Alberto Brunello, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo
*

Sao Paulo International by - J.S.K photo impressions -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Morbihan - France*


Red , and B+W. by Stephen D Lewis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Constanza, Romania*
the fotographer with the walker by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Moraine lake - Canada*


Man against Nature by Heidi G, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Louisville, U.S.A.*
Structure by Sean Sebastian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antwerp - Belgium*


20171202-Mas in de mist-3170.jpg by Thomas Cotton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


Selfportrait by Antonio Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Lisbon trams / bondes de Lisboa by Robert Skorek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by Cend D., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Tram by Lengyel Márk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
Rotterdam Central Station by Graeme Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane at night by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Melbourne, Australia*
Melbourne Long Exposure B&W by Sean Greenland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in US*


Stuck In Time by Jon Wright, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


la dame du bord de mer by YvanDavid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by LP - one reason, his life - Jacob., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*
Strathcona at noon - Vancouver by Jason Thibault, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo from above*


City of Sao Paulo by - J.S.K photo impressions -, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Santiago, Chile*
Santiago de Chile by Manuel Alejandro Venegas Bonilla, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tokyo, Japan*
Shibuya Madness by Denis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


DSC09150 by Darth Vader, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*
SF by John Voyles, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Y tú? by Ericka Nohemi Zarco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Partial Colour (EXPLORE July 7 2018) by Phil Harrison, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Avignon, France*


Triangle by cedric surles, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*La Roche-sur-Yon, France*
La passerelle by dreamearth 85, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pittsburgh, U.S.A.*
Bridges by Tim Perdue, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Skylight by Karen Chappell, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tempio Pausania (Sardinia), Italy*

TEMPIO PAUSANIA-GTRACK by Margherita, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Durres, Albania*

Kruje by Judith, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bordeaux, France*

Après l'orage. by sixfeetunderlimoges, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, France*

Le garage hélicoïdal by Eric Marchand, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Working hard - Rio della Madonna dell'Orto - Venice by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Helsinki, Finland*
Helsinki Underground HDR by Akseli Kuhalampi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Riga, Latvia*
Imposing Riga by Brandon A, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Latvia*
Latvian TEM2 by Neil Davies-McKay, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Cartagena, Spain*

Cabo de Palos, Puerto by MAAlnet, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pisa, Italy*
Blue Paint by Andrew Speight, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Marseille, France*
Dark City by Jean-Marc Riboulet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trabzon, Turkey*
More Cliche by Fatih Görücü, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Louisville, U.S.A.*
Louisville's 4th Street Skyline by Don Sniegowski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Almere, Holland*
14001914-GR - Piaz by Theo Olfers, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Salvador, Brazil*
SAM_2385 by Kazu!, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
55 St-Laurent by Richard Duret, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bilbao, Spain*
Bilboko Alde Zaharra, Bilbo, Bizkaia, Euskal Herria (Basque Country). 2016.04.16 by AnderTXargazkiak, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Zagreb Cathedral, Croatia (Black and White) by takasphoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
kubbeler by michael john white, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Vieux Lyon by Chris Maris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location at ****** island, Greece*
one side by panagiotis karalis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Timisoara, Romania*
New theatre arrived... by Oriol Eugeniu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
Urban Jungle by Chris Redan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oslo, Norway*
Add some colour... by Tom Gulbrandsen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Singapore by Ryan W Payne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Winnipeg, Canada*
107 by Lisa Carrick, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Assajar es de Covards (Sant Jordi) - Tantarantana by Aitor Rodero, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Genova, Italy*
a gloomy day at Genoa by andrea trimboli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bristol, U.K.*
Bridge Under Construction by Tim Breeze, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Chicago's Cloud Gate by Alexander Zhukau, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Boston, U.S.A.*
Boston School Bus by Patrik S., on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Dove by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSCF5110 by nicolas ferrand simonnot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
FRA_1850 by edwardhblake, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cordoba - Spain
*

... by José Mª, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


BERLIN by Sabrina Steiger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Foppolo - Italy*


Cloud invasion by Jacopo Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munnar - India*


B&W - Kalaripayattu keralan martial art - Punarjani Traditional Village, Munnar, Kerala. India [EXPLORE 16/08/2014] by Mauro & Sara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Old Trees by Karen Kleis, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


White sculpture among pigeons ... by xeniussonar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Unknown place*_


03/12/2013 (+337/-28) by Yapci Gómez Lima, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in British Columbia - Canada*


Finally by Chris Morley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kerry - Ireland*


Moll's Gap, Kerry by National Library of Ireland on The Commons, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Papua - Indonesia*


composed whaleshark by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


sin miedo by Javier Senosiain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Bukit Timah tracks, singapore by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mumbai* 


Vashi Station, Mumbai by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto *


Rabelo and the Chaotic End by Hugo Carvoeira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Some Work Required by David Knight, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ringstad - Norway*


Der Mann vom Meer (Detail) by Godwi_, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Toronto*


Narnia by Philip Barlow, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*


wandering the streets at night by dawolf-, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


The Portal [Explore] by Charlie Chapman 75, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doha
*

This is Qatar. by Dev WR, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


Holbeinsteg by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Hong Kong*


Untitled by David Davidoff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore by night, Singapore*
Singapore in Black and White by Dietrich Herlan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Waiting for a friend 305.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DRP160715_0186h by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Street photography Mexico City by Aldo Diosdado, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stortorget by Andrey Rashidov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
STREET PHOTO ART by Josean Zombie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
_DSC3272 by Facundo Siracusa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
 by Ana Rodinsky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
New_York_City_Cityscape_Black_White_photography_146 by Amir Darzi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Alfonso Sobrino Paredes by fns-k, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Descending by Steve Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
... El mundo necesita soñadores y el mundo necesita hacedores. Pero sobre todo, el mundo necesita soñadores que hacen.-Sarah Ban Breathnach... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta harbour breakwater (explored 1 May 16) by kurjuz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Open Air Lunchtime Concert by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai, photo taken with LG G6 by KaeriRin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Bridge over Danube river 5 by János Herbály, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cholet, France*
Eglise Notre-Dame de Cholet by William Chevillon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tehran, Iran*
Golestan Palace by Mesut Suat ACAR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rytro - Poland*


Rytro, Poland by Tomasz dggdfhfgh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vallerano - Italy*


Street Artist by Roberto Di Patrizi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Work in progress V by Bruno Baecker, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nelsonville - US
*

The Old Brewery by Award Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*SOmewhere in Wales - UK*


Dringo'r rhiw by Rhisiart Hincks, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake George - US*


MINNE-HA-HA by Oram24, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Lisbon by - J.S.K photo impressions -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Miami*


Bacardi Sky I by Dez Karpati, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Vietnam*


Ha Noi dem thang gieng by Duc Tran, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Ga Choi - Vietnam*


Hon Ga Choi (Vinh Ha Long - Vietnam) by Aaron Ong, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Đường Hạnh phúc - Happiness Street by Đỗ Việt Cường, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


Dragsters Color Isolation by Kevin Callaway, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


Miles Apart and Still Moving by a.m.medina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dolphin beach dunes - South Africa*


Dt CTWC 30102017 mc - 1 by Mike Rosenthal, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gullfoss - Iceland*


Solo ante el peligro by Carmina Vandellos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Iced Elio by Andy Woodside, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


coincidence factor by Friedel Callies, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Let’s make for the village by Michael Rawling, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oklahoma city - US*


Murrah Building Memorial B&W w/ Reflecting Pool in Color Isolation by Kevin Callaway, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laguna beach, CA - US*


Coastline at Laguna Beach in California (Black & White) by Melinda Applegate, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Vega - Spain*


Tableau by Mike Haxell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boracay - Philippines*


Sailboat,Boracay, Philippines Color Isolation by Kevin Callaway, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Netherlands*


Den Haag by G. B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lerbrekk - Norway*


Shine through by Tommy Høyland, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm
*

Katarina church as seen on the picture in the background is located at Södermalm in Stockholm. It was ready for the first time in 1695 but has since suffered from two fires. After the last fire of 1990, the church was reinvented in 1995. by anders åkerblom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Treats by Chris S, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Cat by Tomasz dggdfhfgh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany
*

Silent Hill by Ray Wewerka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honfleur - France*


Honfleur harbour at night by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake Cheniere
*

Duck Hunting Lake Cheniere by Thomas Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


follow the sand by caballero04, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canberra - Australia*


Out of the Mist: Canberra ACT Australia by Kangaroobie..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


extreme by G. B., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Hand signal by Barry 'Bazza' Wright, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Reconciliation by Rob Hudson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Isle of Skye - UK*


Selfie below the clouds!!! by Dave Holder, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rome*


Stream of Consciousness by Vincenzo Pisani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meknes - Morocco*


Through light and shadows till the end by Vincenzo Pisani, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Barcelona - Spain*


Barcelona by - J.S.K photo impressions -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bruges*


Canals And Bridges Of Bruges II by Alec Lux, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lahaina - US*


Lahaina, Hawaii by Timothy Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Going Green by Paul Mack, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


The Landing by ha66ard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lillestrom - Norway*

Untitled by Svein Skjåk Nordrum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waiotapu - New Zealand*


elemental (The Earth Breathes series) by Jacki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monserrat - Spain*


E S P I R I T U A L I D A D by David Ruiz Luna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Esteiro - Spain*


Soledad en fondo gris :: Loneliness in gray bottom :: Une solitude dans un fond gris :: 20141005 1271 by Oiluj Samall Zeid, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ouro - Preto - Brazil*


Triunfo Eucarístico by Grãos Pixels, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Alberta - Canada*


Skywalk #1 - Alberta, Canada (阿爾伯塔, 加拿大) by dlau Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sao Paulo*


CASAMATA_Laerte Ramos by Paula Caldeira, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sandsend - UK*


Mirage. [Explored] by Dave Cappleman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vigo - Spain*


_IMG9359 Correr ao solpor by Rafael Ojea Perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


Valdrada by Nico Piotto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Morocco*


GO UP ...... by Irene ♥´¨`♥, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribadeo - Spain*


3536-Praia das Catedrais en Ribadeo (Lugo) by Jose Luis Cernadas Iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ouro Preto - Portugal*


Ouro Preto - Vila Rica by Vinicius Barcelos L, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


reflection by Vaibhav HAria , on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


543 by Steve Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

stelvio by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


B, BB & BBMF by Tim Willcox, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Drive thru history by lumofix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Spain*


BARCELONA – GIJON 8 CICLISTAS DEL MONTON by Paolo Martelli, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas*


Three Windows at The Bellagio by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Washington D.C. Metro by T. Aberle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salt Lake valley - US*


All things must pass... by Photos by Slimeface, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lempaala - Finland*


Materium - 28 Kesä/June 2015 by Matti Ollikainen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dallas - US*


Iron and Glass by Matt Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


54.Biennale d'Arte di Venezia, Darsena dell'Arsenale, performer Vanessa Beecroft by angelo aldo filippin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


082759 01 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


071859 07 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland *


Anne Sophie, Windy and Elfe II by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Andromeda Galaxy*


M31 Andromeda Galaxy H-Alpha by Terry Hancock, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Gevatter Adebar by Smo42, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ely - UK*


The Octagon by Andrew Stawarz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nice - France*


052059 11 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston - US*


20 boston, 1960 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Non Khao - Thailand*


Playground of the Gods .. Thailand by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Corinth - Greece*


0510259 05 by nick dewolf photo archive, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munich*


Turn 1 - Your Move by Angela Lobefaro, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tehran *


Gateway into Iran (III) by John Blakey, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


20171016-IMG_5681-HDR by Sergej Jakowenko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Comienzos. by Photo Arga, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


1944 North American B-25J Mitchell N41123 "Buster" by David Schultz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Dinner is Served by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Noxon - US*


"We were given: Two hands to hold. Two legs to walk. Two eyes to see. Two ears to listen. But why only one heart? Because the other was given to someone else. For us to find." by misst.shs, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minneapolis - US*


Tron by Emmanuel Canaan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Calgary - Canada*


The Bride with the Happy Face by Heidi G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Jetengine by Alexander Bauer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Juechen - Germany*


Power Plants by Dirk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ogliastra - Italy*


Gorrupo gorge, Sardinia. Shot and edited on Sony Xperia z2 by Bertie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland *


Untamed Iceland by Ben Elliott, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Valparaiso - Chile*


San Antonio by Felipe Burgos Alvarez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Istanbul*


El estrecho del Bosforo by Jose Manuel Casado Sanchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Juan - Spain*


Elefantes by Juan Pérez Quintana, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Untitled*_


Jelly by Mathieu Thiebaut, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Malaysia*


Lost in Genting Highlands nature ! 📷 G6 Panorama by Geri, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Strasbourg - France*


Ouvertures by Mathieu Thiebaut, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Concentric Collapse by Cris Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*


Blick ins Tal by Michael Eickelmann, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


The Abandoned Pier by Grant Morris, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Quimper, France*
Cathédrale Saint-Corentin à Quimper by Colin Moldenhauer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Liverpool, U.K.*
Liverpool -55.jpg by C D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cumbria - UK*


Towards Settle by Shaun Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ribblehead - UK*


Midnight viaduct by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perito Moreno - Argentina
*
Perito Moreno - The Behemoth Wonder by Shubhika Bharathwaj, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malmo - Sweden*


Not fully settled... by Tove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo
*

settled by Edward Palmquist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A Sea Of Fog by stuart lawrence, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Queensferry - UK*


sleek (mono) by David Sadler, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*

Downy time by Jon Harris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Unknown place


"Destiny Calls" by Rokon-Uz-Jaman (বর্ষণ), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


...rainy ride 2.... by Rahat Amin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Ne Zealand*


Abel Tasman National Park, New Zealand by - J.S.K photo impressions -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Destiny by Alex D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Durham - UK*


Durham by JLK_254, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hamburg*


Photowalk by michael_hamburg69, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*

Don't Blink! by Aaron Yeoman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


Shanghai Pearl tower by Manuel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Runway congestion at Sydney by iwikoz6, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Haridwar evening prayers by - J.S.K photo impressions -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Congestion by Mark Frisco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Singapore*


Bukit Timah Road - Infrared HDR by teddy-rised, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Catania - Italy*


Catania fish market by Matthias Hildebrandt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Congestion by Bob Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Nightly departure of the cruise ships by Matthias Hildebrandt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Taipei - Taiwan*


Tamsui Fisherman's Wharf: Lover's Bridge by jovijovijovi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fisher river Canyon - Namibia*


C14 flooded gravel road in Fish River Canyon, Namibia by - J.S.K photo impressions -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles*


Establishing Shot: The 405 (B&W) by Eric Beteille, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Congestion Charging 25/365 by Ralph Rayner, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


#viewfromabove #avenue #arcdetriomphe #traffic #congestion #cars #lights #blackandwhite #bnw #bnw_rose #instabnw #paris #france #igersfrance #igersparis #trip #travel #birthaygirl #ohlala #behappy by Chiara Vecchione, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Sicily - Italy*


Caffè Aretusa in the evening sun by Matthias Hildebrandt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto*


El Duero y Oporto by Riivah, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

opposites by Arim2023, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata*


|| The Shepherd in a misty morning || by Sankalan Banik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Florence*


cambiare l'aria by francesco melchionda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*

Sunrise Greystones by zerohamster, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Covadonga - Spain*


COVADONGA by WilsonAxpe, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Guilin - China*


Guilin, China by - J.S.K photo impressions -, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yosemite park - US*


Stoneman Bridge, looking west, Merced River by tanngrisnir3, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Francisco - US*


Dead End by Michael Chan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


From the Peak by Kevin T, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valencia - Spain*


121112-IMG_0614 by LU IS, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney *


Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finistere - France*


Le Soir "Mâts" eu (encore) by may-1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Padova - Italy*


la luce del mio inverno by francesco melchionda, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Egypt*


Mamiya7 400-TX 706 Resized Small by Jeremy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Wearmouth Bridges, Sunderland by David Allan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Budapest*


The Night Tram, Budapest by theycallmepo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Opposing Sides - Explored by Daniel Clarke, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Opposing Forces by Michael Muraz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


fashion puppets by Heinz Kren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*

Hawthorne Bridge, study 1 by Zeb Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tuna - Turkey*


35½ by Yavuz Karaburun, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kent, CT - US*


Tulip tree and canopy by Richard Wanderman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


Misty Rower by John Lambert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Utah - US*


Utah - Canyonlands National Park by Michael Kemper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seville - Spain*


Feeding the Pigeons by Matthias Hildebrandt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


little monsters. all lined up. by michael davis-burchat, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finistere - France*

Objectif Mer by may-1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Arizona - US*


holga. titan missile silo. sahuarita, az. 1999. by eyetwist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Central Park: overview by Penn State University Libraries Architecture and Landscape Architecture Library, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


December #3 by Matthias Hildebrandt, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in France*


Calvaire de Confort-Meilars (Bretagne) by Myad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Berlin*


The Sun Sets On Marx and Engels by Lemuel Chanyungco, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rio de Janeiro
*

Garça-branca (Ardea alba) - Great Egret by Marcus Vinicius Lameiras, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Common sense is very uncommon. by Nick Kenrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aarhus - Denmark*


sense of youth by bostankorkulugu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Imagined Lives by Sean Batten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Greece*


Abandoned ....... by Zopidis Lefteris, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle*


[5-26-2011] - What The Future Looked Like In The Past by Jeff Soderquist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Charity Print for Japan by Chris JL, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*

Which Way? by Eric Magnuson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coyote hills - US*


Into the Darkness by Davor Desancic, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Into the clouds by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


330 by Damon Pearson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Laporte - Canada*


Prairie skies by Len Langevin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


exits exist by paolobarzman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany*



exit by mike ;-) mov.format.com, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Adelaide - Australia*


Stadium smoke by Tristan Macdonald, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Porto
*

Aliados by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A Maior Trajedia de Nossas Vidas - Santa Maria - 01 ano - 01 Year by Ricardo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Glasgow - UK*


XIΩ by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zushi-shi - Japan*


Cave with many exits by Marion Roper, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tokyo*


ghosts of tokyo IR- by mark burban, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aberdeen - UK*


Ship exiting the Harbour by Mairi Maclean, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


gottardo - the tunnel by dan boss, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newburgh - US*


Exit Light Enter Night by Tim Hetrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago
*

To exit go, straight through by Bryan Jaronik, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oakville - Canada*


Petro Canada Pier by Steven Talunay, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai
*

Exit Dubai by Graham Holliday, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Los Angeles - US*


Exiting the Active by ChicagoKoz (ORDSpotter) @Kozphotog, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Shanghai*


dalek? by Toby Carroll, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mythen Mountain, Schwyz, Switzerland*


Mystic Mythen by martinus.structor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Arenzano, Liguria, Italy*


Changing perspective by Mario Ottaviani, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tennessee, US*


Tennessee Ampitheater, 2018.03.26 by Aaron Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


OCP06528-Edit by owen clarke photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


Villen III by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Death Valley National Park, California—Nevada*


Desert Topography by Sarah Marino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bradford on Avon, England, United Kingdom*


The River Avon at Bradford-on-Avon by Alan Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Small Town Connected by Michael Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Radtour Tempelhof_Tiergarten - 37_SW by sigkan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Colossus by Anthony Presley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Este puede ser tu local by Javier Fraile, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Road sign, Milano, June 2018 by Mattia Spinelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Paris 2018 by jaminjan96, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
103 by talha ahmad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Rio de San Giacomo da l'Orio by Alexander Jones, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Urban Canyon by Role Bigler, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Grand-Place by Lux Obscura, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Marina fisheye 1 by Dave Walker, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
RB_1 by TorTer Design, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincoln - UK*

Swan Bow (Explored) by Edward Langley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Peñaranda de Duero*


Castillo de Peñaranda de Duero by Juan Figueirido, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Chicago Skylines Viewed from John Hancock Signature Room on 95th Floor L1050468-Edit by Nianci Pan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


#street #streetphotography #streetphoto #streetphoto_bw #blackandwhite #villagescape by Kris Van Dyck, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


IMGP4984 by vivosi8, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munnar - India*


Tea-scape [Black and White] by Abhinav Singhai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Bw land scape by Madhan's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


dream ride by azrudin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Putrajaya - malaysia*


P.R.O.M.I.N.E.N.C.E by Sam Kranz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venezia riposa by Marco Forgione, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta - Architecture by richard hawkins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
IMG_3349 by Lieven SOETE, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa II by Minas Stratigos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Elizabeth Bridge in noir by step, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Märklin model*


Power Steam - BR95 by martinus.structor, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Two Vultures by Rafael Chacon, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


Julius Bär by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Death Valley National Park, California *


Geologic Story by Sarah Marino, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Greetsiel, Germany*


Galerie- Windmühlen by Daniel Streit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Oregon*


Pumice Desert by Michael Berg, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Maggiore, Italy*


Upload by Dom Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Norre Vorupor, Nordjylland, Denmark*


Pier by Poul Werner Dam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Schwabing, Munich, Bavaria, Germany*


Bayerischen Bereitschaftspolizei BBPol HGruKw Mercedes-benz by Boss-19, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Aurora, Jalisco, Mexico*


Tololotlán, Jalisco by Alejandro Hernández Osuna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Walbrzych County, Lower Silesia, Poland*


Szczawno Zdroj - Bad Salzbrunn Wandelhalle by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Pembrokeshire, Wales*


untitled (2 of 1)-8 by Nigel Parker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Metz, Lorraine, France*


Kayakistes by Fred Luckythirteen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Lonely Rock, Antarctica*


Lonely Rock by Annelliese Stacey, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ghent, Belgium*


Gravensteen castle, Ghent, Belgium by Lucia, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kyoto-shi, Kyoto Prefecture, Japan*


Rainy day by Andrew Allan Jpn, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Nether Booth, England, United Kingdom*


View From Lose Hill by Graham Hodgetts, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Miami, Florida*


20180526_073003_ghostof by ghostof_, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


Ostflügel by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*La Aurora, Jalisco, Mexico*


Tololotlán, Jalisco by Alejandro Hernández Osuna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cornwall - UK*


PZ1209 by David Haughton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kolkata - India*


Passing through by Jewel Paul, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Finland*


Passing by by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Belvedere, CA - US*


Ferry in fog by Edwin de Jongh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Driving into the Unknown by Donald Beaton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Taipei*


passing by by sosochen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yakima - US*


Chairlift is Easier by Larry L. Abraham, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Roque - Ecuador*


Los arrieros de la nostalgia by Jaime Serrano, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaragoza - Spain*


Curtain water by DianeD., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Turmi Ethiopia*


Hamer bull jumping, Turmi, Ethiopia by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Passing traffic by Örn Erlendsson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Bernardino - US*

DPUs - Monochrome by Ken Szok, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cold Spring - US*


Tugboat Cheapeake (Upbound) by Tim Hetrick, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Scotland - UK*


Passing Place - Scotland 2011 by Yoann Fitoussi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Germany *


Kiel Canal still by Tadgh Ó Maoildearg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Frankfurt, Germany*
@ Cappuccino by Daniel Maracine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
A line of trees next to the National Gallery of Canada in Ottawa, Ontario by Hans Raffelt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sao Paulo, Brazil*
Asteróides Trio by Rafael Melo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Avila, Spain*
DSC_5662 byn_1282 by Francisco Javier Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Genoa, Italy*
“At Dusk” by Gianni Paolo Ziliani, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nantes, France*
Nantes Castle, Nantes - France by BN, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Tegucigalpa, Honduras*
Cúpula by Sergio Quesada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Cali, Colombia*
Metro Cali by Laura Vanin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Baku, Azerbaijan*
Heydar Aliyev Center by Barış Aydemir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Porto, Portugal*
Lighthouse "Farol de Felgueiras", Porto / Portugal by Markus, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kotor, Montenegro*
Red Laundry by Scott Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sioux Falls (South Dacota), U.S.A.*
Cherapa Place by Gabrielle Pike, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Austin (Texas), U.S.A.*
Illegal Turn by Jonathan Cutrer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Austin (Texas), U.S.A.*
IMG_20150811_231047.jpg by Sudesh Agrawal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seoul, South Korea*
Girl in Red - running at EWHA Women University in Seoul by patuffel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
The Crew 262.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pescara, Italy*
Navigare in sogni difficili by Guido, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Copenhagen, Denmark*
Helsingør: Lighthouse by Isabell Hubert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
men at work by Emmanuel Fromm, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Texting by Tony McGurk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vesterby, Nordjylland, Denmark*


Tall Ship by Poul Werner Dam, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Kelheim, Germany*


Befreiungshalle by Daniel Streit, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


Das Hausboot by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Canada*


Medicine Lake by Sarah Marino, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The city of black and white*

The city of black and white. by FULLFRAME FOTO, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Florence Duomo City*

Florence Duomo City (in black and white) by Mathew Roberts, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Belarus*

Black and white city ... Чёрно-белый город by Diluted-Sasha 88, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
...Horizons... by N.ative Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Monterrey, Mexico*
Paseando por la Macroplaza de Monterrey, NL, Mx by Gerardo Valadez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Downtown of Moscow: Moskva city (part 2) by person1534, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
CDMX by Victor JZavala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Cohen by Sebastian Schneider, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Macau, China*
IMG_9161 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Riddarholmen (early morning monochrome) by Mal Booth, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Leben in Reykjavik by Tobias Seeliger, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Sparkle and Shine by Robert Greatrix, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
# 639. Shark. by Carlos Turren, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
Cityscape (IR) by George Kurzik, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Too much sun to take a walk by Fnikos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano Pride 2018 B/N by Francesco Scambia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
DSC_0070.jpg by Depechie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
11126Jun 17 by James Guppy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Gondola... by Luke Da Duke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Valletta city, Malta by Kadolor, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Chasing the last tram...Brussels by night by metal_gezer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
La Rhonie Sapa 2014-74 by danikamalfi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château des Tourelles à Vernon, France*
Château des Tourelles by Quentin Douchet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest, Hungary by Cat Girl 007, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*France or Croatia?*

*Paris, FRANCE*
Paris in Black and White -1 by Abdus Alim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*France or Croatia?*

*Zagreb, CROATIA*
Zagreb Center, black&white by katy thiers, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Santomera* (Murcia - Spain)

Dam Road by Javier Medina, en Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Crawford - US*


Natural Dam, Ar. by super*dave, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blakeway - UK*


Shapwick Heath by Jeremy Fennell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Duo by Dzung Viet Le, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Belgium*


Todo Tiene Su Fin by amanda perez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


con la mirada fija en la mar II by Tinta China2007, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aveiro - Portugal*


Atlantic winds (revisited) by Miguel, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in England - UK*


Winding by Andrew Kearton, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Brighton - UK*


Wind Power by Dave Firth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Cambridge *


The Cornish Pasty Company by Vicky, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sydney, Australia*


Sydney in the Mist by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Tokyo, Japan*


Shinjuku Station, JR, Shinjuku-ku, Tôkyô-to by Giovanni Maggiora, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Thames-side Studios, London, United Kingdom*


Bowater Road, SE18 by Steven Clark, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Poland*


Warsaw 2018 by Thocles Warszawski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Glenelg, South Australian*


Ferrywheel by Devis Alberti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Shoreditch, London, England*


Old Bentley by Gary Etchell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Aurora, Jalisco, Mexico*


Tololotlán, Jalisco by Alejandro Hernández Osuna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fuerteventura - Canary islands *


Morro Velosa - Fuerteventura - Canary islands by kasuog, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Sigma Dp1 Merrill by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Saint-Merri, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Paris bords de Seine by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Osaka, Japan*


street by Hideki Iba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Cleethorpes, England*


Killamarsh Nomads by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vác, Hungary*


Vac by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Balintore, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Balintore Castle by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Seahouses, England, United Kingdom*


Seahouses by Ken Stanford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dolomites, Italy*


Drei Zinnen / Tre Cime by Bernhard Thum, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orta San Giulio, Piedmont, Italy*


2018-05-25 DGS L1000810-Modifier-2.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Sunnyside, New York*


Welcome to the 21st Century by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Metz, Lorraine, France*


Untitled by Fred Luckythirteen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bath - UK*

The Bath pump rooms at dusk. by Daz Smith, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Minas - Uruguay*


Peligro / Danger zone by Nando.uy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Andorra la Vella - Andorra*


Noblesse du temps - SALVADOR DALI by F.A. PRADA •☆.•*´¨`*•♥•, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Hill by Grant Galbraith, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


Schönes Stadthäußchen by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Warsaw, Poland*


Warsaw 2018 Rondo Daszyńskiego by Thocles Warszawski, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Gembrook Station, Australia*


Steammachine by Devis Alberti, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*La Aurora, Jalisco, Mexico*


Tololotlán, Jalisco by Alejandro Hernández Osuna, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fuerteventura, Canary Islands*


Wind mill on Fuerteventura - travel to the inside island by kasuog, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Sture him self (1 av 1) by Mikael Jansson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier de l'Arsenal, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Paris by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


MMM_3557 by Hideki Iba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Jawor, Poland*


Jawor Piastenburg by Werner Funk, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Balintore, Scotland, United Kingdom*


Balintore Castle by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Orta San Giulio, Piedmont, Italy*


2018-05-25 DGS L1000820-Modifier.jpg by Daniel G SCHMITT, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Coney Island, New York*


Parade Route by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Sentinel*


The Sentinel by William McLaughlin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Metz, Lorraine, France*


Devant Le Pub by Fred Luckythirteen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Mount Baker, Washington*


Paintbrush by David Inscho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


875441493 by ghostof_, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Bethesda Fountain*


The Bethesda Fountain by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*


Der kleine Bahnhof by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Grand Canyon Village, Arizona, United States*


Grand Canyon by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Esnes (Cambrai). France*
Le château d'Esnes La tour et le pigeonnier 2 by Lysiane Dathy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Château d'Arras, France*
Citadelle d'Arras by Laurens MEIJBOOM, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Munford - UK*


Early nip of changeful autumn... by Stephen Dowle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Perth - Australia*


Lights & reflections in Mono by Jarch21, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lodon*


To a brave new world.. by Philip Male, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


My own tiny Silver Galaxy!!!! by Ruth Mora, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Hope is the things unseen.. by 阿ten, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Unseen by Bert CR, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dayapur - India
*

ময়না দ্বীপের পথে......নিরুদ্দেশের স্বপ্ন / To A Utopian Island! by pallab seth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Pasadena - US*


Arch and Courthouse by Doug Santo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Iceland*


"Endless" by arnar kristjansson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ross on Wye - UK*

Organised Chaos by Jon_Wales, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Washington DC*


Library of Congress by Mark Andre, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Shoreham Beach by Bernd Schroter, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buenos Aires*


Seeing by Daniel Coitiño, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flaa - Noorway*


Happy by Anita, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Orange. Please. by Benjamin Ratet, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medina, OH - US*


now faith by lance apple, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mdiba, Malta*
old Mdina street by Tobi Gaulke, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Palais de Justice ( Bruxelles ) by Thierry Van Regemoorter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj Khalifa, Study IV, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Chain Bridge by Valantis Antoniades, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Megavessay - UK*


Buoys, buoys, buoys by Chris _E78, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Primorsk - Russia*


20180701-102647-Приморск by Viacheslav Direnko, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in California - US*


Wind farm. California, USA. by Celestyn Brozek, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnhem - Netherlands*


Seaguls, Arnhem by Pim Geerts, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Flock by Christophe Frossard, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Cambodia 
*

The flooded forest by Chan ST, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


window cleaning II by Heinz Kren, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Flock of fun by Ludvig Germain Auclair, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Portland - US*


Airport by Ian Sane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Genoa*


[email protected] by Fabio Di Paola, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aricidosso - Italy*


Arcidosso by Fabio Foni, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trieste - Italy*


Self by uippera, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi *


the sound of her wings by dr_zook81, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi*


Rickshaw devant la Delhi Gate by Philippe Cabot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


_MG_9307lr by Bryan Boyd, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


IMGP6612_hie2 by al253, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
The Body Shop, Malta by Preston Ashton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
It is the unknown around the corner that turns my wheels by Dagelijks Brood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Waiting for Batman by Catalin Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
the heat of night by Eric Douville, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Montemonaco, Marche, Italy*


Pizzo del diavolo / Devil's peak by Michele, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*


Do jour job... Ready for take off! by DW BahnDesign®, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boston, Massachusetts, United States*


Looming Over by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luneburgo, Lower Saxony, Germany*


St. Michaelis church (Lüneburg) by Jogi Experience, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Badouzi, Keelung, Taiwan*


_MG_0872 by Neo Lu, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


Standesamt by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


R0016475 *EXPLORED by Jeff Vaillancourt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bretagne, France*


p i e t y by Ingrid Lowis, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


Lines by VisualTheatrics, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Polmadie, Glasgow, Scotland*


87006 Large Logo 06-10-1984 by Andrew McConnell, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Venice, Italy*


Rio dei Giardini by angelo greco, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Delano Park, Cape Elizabeth, Maine*


a day in black and white... by Jose Costa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Quartier Saint-Victor, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Paris rive gauche by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Siem Reap, Siem Reap Province, Cambodia*


Angkor Wat, Cambodia by Rickard Brandt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Unknown place*


MMM_3508 by Hideki Iba, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Scholven Power Station, Germany*


Power Plants by Thorsten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ecclesgreig, Scotland, United Kingdom *


Ecclesgreig House by Shot Yield Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ettal, Bavaria, Germany*


Die Klosterkirche unter Wolken by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Battery Park City, New York*


Trinity Church Cemetary by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*North Queensferry, Scotland*


forth rail bridge by colski guitar, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairmount - US*


R.B. Ricketts Falls, 2013.06.08 by Aaron Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans *


CowGirl by Edward Regan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hurghada - Egypt*


waiting for departure by R G, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colorado dunes - US*


Colorado Great Sand Dunes by Donald Peterson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


A flock of seagulls by Mister Blur, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kleinmonn - South Africa
*

don't pay the ferryman by paddy_bb, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Varigotti - Italy*


la cresta di un'onda by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Dusted Off the Shelf by Jim Frohliger, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kaka Point - New Zealand*


Stormy Ocean mono by David Dahlenburg, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Olympic park - US*


Ruby Beach bw by Bernard L'Estrange, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auster - Iceland*


Jökulsárlón Study VI (Contrail) by Marshall Ward, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


風暴雲光 God rays during the storm / 寧 Serenity / SML.20130825.6D.26876.BW by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Windy on the Coast by David N Moorhouse, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Piha beach - New Zealand*


The Lion Rock by Tristan 'Shu' Lebeschu, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK
*

Black Mountains IR by Guy Boden, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kuakata - Bangladesh *


Kuakata- the epitome of human resilience - 28 by Mohammad Moniruzzaman, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Somewhere in Wales - UK*_


bringing in the horses - mono by mike turtle, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


On a Dark and Stormy Night by Lanamaniac Photography, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luneburgo, Lower Saxony, Germany*


Stint (Lüneburg) by Jogi Experience, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Boston, Massachusetts, United States*


Modern Life by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Germany*


Coz‘ I can do it! I move heavy metal... by DW BahnDesign®, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Vannes, Brittany, France*


Vannes voiliers (Explore) by Thierry Larère, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Campo Marzio, Rome, Lazio, Italy*


She may be the face I can't forget..... by Barry, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


The church by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Chambord, Centre region, France*


Chambord by jerome [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*The Gay Village, Montreal, Quebec*


babylon project... by Jose Costa, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Les Iles, Paris, Ile-de-France*


Paris trafic sur la Seine. by Olivier LOURS, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*London, United Kingdom*


Tunnel Vision redux by Bacary Lasagne, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ireland*


IR tRIm by Thorsten, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Bunker Hill, Los Angeles, California*


Vortex by rikioscamera, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Passau, Bavaria, Germany*


Über 3 Flüssen by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Upper East Side, New York*


Bethesda Arcade 3 by Steve Starer, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*


Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias by Thierry Fiquemont, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Singapore*


Artscience Museum of Singapore by Chester Chen, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Carrbridge, Scotland*


packhorse bridge, carrbridge by colski guitar, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Groningen, Netherlands*


summer in the city-7017 by Rein Scholte, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sydney*


Luna park Sydney (B&W) by Daniel Willans, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zambesi river - Zimbabwe and Zambia*


Bridge over Zambesi river by Roberto Bendini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vienna*


Vienna from above by Marc Baertsch, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New Orleans - US*


Spikey by Olga Caprotti, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Sin City by Paul Van Allen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hartford - US*


Bailey girl by Tony, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Draka on holidays by Kasia Heinrich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Copenhagen*


Nyhavn from the West by Keith Braithwaite, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Besalu - Spain*


Besalú (XXVI) by José Luis Mieza, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Athos - Greece*


Katholikon del monastero di Dionisio 2 by Maurizio Nicosia, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amen - Netherlands*


Big Brother's Ears by Allard Schager, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


Dinner / 21:37, Better Alone by Mario Rasso, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


canary3860 by ojisanjake1, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in China*


Fotos Chinas. Una calle en un lugar perdido (ver grande) by carnuzo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lincoln zoo*


Baby macaque vs. toddler by Eva O'Brien, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chittagong - Bangladesh*


Keep em dry by Ata Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boston*


Keep Trying to Explain by Thomas Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Keeping an Eye on the Time by Peter Smith (ARPS), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Newcastle - UK*


Keeping Watch by Rob McAvoy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nagano - Japan*


Keep walking by Bernard Languillier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Antelope Canyon - US*


Made in heaven by Peter Thoeny - Quality HDR Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Watkins Glen fall - US*


Cavern Beam by blypix, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fiji Island*


The Absent Spectrum - Vatu-i-Ra Channel, Fiji by Jim Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*Carmel, CA - US*_


The Depth of My Love - Carmel, California by Jim Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*BUdapest*


4/365 - 04/01/13 by Oana Tarna, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Italy
*

some things never change by Pascal Böhme, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*New York*


Flatiron Building in snow by Erik Anestad, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saint John - Canada
*

a good story by Gillian Barfoot, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Austin - US*


Harubang by David Erwin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ft. Lauderdale - US*


SHADOWS FALL by Chuck LaChance, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buriganga river - Bangladesh
*

Lost. by Md. Moazzem Mostakim, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Stirling Cannons again... by Wan Mekwi, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maincy - France
*

Haunted Castle by Alexander Ipfelkofer, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Denmark*


chutes by Kenneth McNeil, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Khulna - Bangladesh*


life is waterproof... by Udayan Ghosh, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Cosmic Messenger by Chuck LaChance, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ft - Lauderdale - US*


Not to Touch the Earth [2017] by Chuck LaChance, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Comilla - Bangladesh*


untitled... by Md. Moazzem Mostakim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*
冷雨夜 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Warsaw 2017 by Thocles Warszawski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
*** by Misha Sokolnikov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Columnas by Diego Acosta, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm BW by Richard Banton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid by Javier Conde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*
Skyline Tracks by Justin Mink, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Orquidiario - Jardim Botânico, Rio de Janeiro by Federico Levy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Morning Paper by Geoff Kass, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Night in Paris by Marc Lecerf ┃Photographie, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
London Eye by NessSlipknot, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
P6280345 by Eli Liebenow, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Comino island, Malta*
Silver (Comino island - Malta) by Agustín Achútegui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
130306_6310_21 / Le Forestier, early Sunday morning. Brussels, Belgium. Feb 23-Mar 3, 2013 by Larry Gassan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Burj al Arab, Study II, Dubai, UAE by Ralf Martini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Pairlament at night by András Dömök, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Grenoble, France*
Grenoble, Isère by Anthony Racano, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valence, France*
Valence - Black and Withe by Nicolas Bernard, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Fougeres, Brittany, France*


Tour de France by marin wibaux, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Luneburgo, Lower Saxony, Germany*


Industrie- und Handelskammer by Jogi Experience, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dolomites, Italy*


Cinque Torri, Dolomites by Vera Arnold, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


Beschauliche Wohngegend by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
Moscow - Russia by paolo palma, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Cerro del Tepeyac by marthahari, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Wait for it... Stockholm / Sweden by Mike Back, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
La Puerta del Sol, Madríd, Spain by Angel Talansky, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
Sydney by William Thoo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Andorra*
Untitled by Wei Yuet Wong, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
Skyline. Doha. by eSteSyd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
20180628-ClaudioTebaldi-Práticas Fotográficas-00956 by Claudio Tebaldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
@ the Top of the Rock by Eric Galton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Louvre Pyramide by Eugene Nikiforov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Day at St Pauls, London by Syed Ali Warda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
... “A menudo las personas dicen que aún no se han encontrado a sí mismas. Pero el sí mismo no es algo que uno encuentra, sino algo que uno crea”. – Thomas Szasz ... by Francisco Marin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Old bay windows by islandboy28, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Catherine by Look_More, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Sailing in the storm... by Charlie_Joe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location at Maui, Hawaii (U.S.A.)*
Doubles by Gordon Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
SZABADSÁG HID NIGHTS-PST- by MyWorldVision-CarlosInfanteLuna-, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Seattle, U.S.A.*
ALLEY CLOSED - GUITARS OPEN by Scott Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Byward Market Bs&Ws by Scott Thiel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Trentino, Italy*
emergo by Davide Tessaro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Irkutsk, Russia*
Street of Irkutsk by bfatphoto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Florence, Italy*
Untitled by franck villiere, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Holland*
Enschede by night by Fred Veenkamp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint John, Canada*
Foggy Board Walk by Amber Kalmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Yohana Medina by Juan C. Sánchez Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bogotá, Colombia*
Vendedora en Plaza Bolivar by M A N U G C, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Unknown location, Peru*
Tren en negro y blanco - Train in black and white by Blas javier Rojas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lisbon, Portugal*
Calles de Lisboa by Montse Estaca, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Oban, Scotland*
The Oban Distillery by Rollingstone1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phoenix, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Ashley Nation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Omaha (Nebraska), U.S.A.*
Cardinal One by Tiara Rae Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Omaha (Nebraska), U.S.A.*
Rebel, and a stunner by Mr. Nixter, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Panama city, Panama*
Panama City by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Glasgow, Scotland*
Festival by Leanne Boulton, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Budapest by Olga Davydova, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Roosevelt Island Tramway, New York City, Black and White by Andrew Milligan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Carcassonne, France*
Porte du Sénéchal, Carcassonne by Andrea Boggio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mumbai, India*
Mumbai - The Skyscraper by NAUSHIL ANSARI, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rotterdam, Holland*
City view by ~Cis Photo's, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brisbane, Australia*
Brisbane at night by Dianne Robbins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Birmingham, U.K.*
Colas Colour Pop by Resilient741, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Berghoff by Geoff Kass, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Doha, Qatar*
M.I.A Doha by omd_user, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Untitled by John, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
And all the lights that lead us there are blinding by MF[FR], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Pont de Bir-Hakeim - Paris (FR) by Cédric Mayence, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Met at the MET...RO by Laurent Kiruan, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Alicante, Spain*

Casa Carbonell by Cmarnav, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Black and White Osprey*

Black and White Osprey by juan carlos Bulas Osorio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*The unknown artist*

The unknown artist" by juan carlos Bulas Osorio, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Luzern*

Crêperie in Luzern by Jörg Meier, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*<Statue*

statuette by Vadim Beldiy, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Bamboo and corrugated metal architecture at Chong Kneas Floating Village, near Siem Reap, Cambodia.*

House on Stilts by david pham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Szczecin, Pomerania Occidental, Polonia*

Night, Rain, Cold, Bicycles !! photographer under umbrella doing this job! Wind and rain blowing into the lens and eyes ! Stettin-Szczecin, Poland, 7th December 2011 by Tomasz Ludwik, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Cambodian Family on Motorcycle*

Cambodian Family on Motorcycle by david pham, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Dänemark*

Storebæltsbroen B/W by Christian Schirner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Atacama*

Atacama by Jan Jungerius, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Germany*

U995 by Christian Schirner, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Looping*

Looping by Olivier Pouzin, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*"Electric Chair"*

"Electric Chair" by Greg Halvorson, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Ciudad de México by Lesly Miranda, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
DR150609_098D by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Quiet street outside downtown Montreal by Greg.Dwulit, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
Stockholm by the Water by Shadowgate, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Reykjavik, Iceland*
Stjórnarráðið (Prime Minister's Office), Reykjavík, Ísland (Iceland) by Leo Li, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Toronto, Canada*
Bright Lights, City Nights by Greg's Southern Ontario (catching Up Slowly), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
Macumba Mood by Glenn Le Bras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*
DSCF3502.jpg by Bart Kowalski, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*
Barcelona by [email protected] (paul62), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milan - Street Photography by Roberto Vecchio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Saint-Cloud by wketsch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Looking north to UCL by Michael Townsend, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
Venice, San Marco square by Mirko Pradelli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
Malta, 2015 by archidave, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Brussels Rooftops by K B, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Dubai Financial District (B+W edit) by Jason Mrachina, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Kabin by Zsuzsa Jenei, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Millau viaduct, France*
Millau Viaduct by Lorronny Aylams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saigon, Vietnam*
ho chi minh city by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Ottawa, Canada*
Cityscape, Ottawa, Ontario by Dennis Sparks, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sydney, Australia*
sydney opera house b&w by Gregory Rohan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Montréal, Canada*
Splash of Red - Montreal Waterfront by John Hackston, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Metro de Madrid by Víctor M. Sastre, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Miami, U.S.A.*
Untitled by Michael Jimenez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Saint-Nazaire, France*
Le poulpe des forges de Trignac - Saint-Nazaire by Cedric Blondeel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Berlin, Germany*
Karneval der Kulturen by Steven DrH, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*
The Gate - Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
Untitled by JOSE DELACRUZ, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Milano, Italy*
Milano by Federico Zimbaldi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
It is the unknown around the corner that turns my wheels by Dagelijks Brood, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
r u ready....??? by ariqkim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kolkata, India*
kolkata - Calcutta by Daniele Romagnoli, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Phuket, Thailand*
Thailand Street Photography by Lee Whitehead, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Murcia, Spain*
Nieve by Joaquin Vicente, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Jakarta, Indonesia*
Halte Senayan Jakarta by Arnaldo Pellini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Zagreb, Croatia*
Streets by Carlos Casela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Istanbul, Turkey*
spi_380 by Dietmar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Lyon, France*
Opéra de Lyon, France by Hervé de l'Assomption, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Kefalonia, Greece*
Reflections by Ian Edwards, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Archikatedra św. Jana Chrzciciela- Wrocław Cathedral by Petr Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Manchester, U.K.*
One Year On (22nd May 2018) by Luke Bravin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dortmund, Germany*
Dortmund, Germany by Márton Botond, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bucharest, Romania*
Life on the Urban Island by J Stimp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Hong Kong, China*
#大館 #立方 #Hong Kong Photo by Ricoh GR by Ka Fai Chan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
El Cuatro De Copas by F.J. Sada, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*
Downtown Chicago's Vintage Feel by Jovan J, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Raging Skies by Paul Andrew White, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
Untitled by PL Vision, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
La Défense by Vincent Jolicoeur, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris / France*

Le Grand-bi by William J, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duxford - UK*


SR-71 Blackbird by SBA73, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kansas City - US*


ORIENTATION RX1R-03605 by Jack David Hubbell, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Fairfax - US*


Chantilly VA - Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center - Space Shuttle Enterprise OV-101 11 by Daniel Mennerich, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Wales - UK*


Taking A Walk Over The Cefn Coed Viaduct by Stuart Herbert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Menegro - Spain*


* En el principio creó Dios los cielos y la tierra ... * In the beginning God created the heaven and earth * by - Anda - algunas veces soy Ángel ..., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venice*


ITALIA. by pauyancovichphoto, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Honolulu - US*


( ( ( Time Portal ) ) ) by Rex Maximilian, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canterbury - UK*


20141211_F0001: Magical light in an ancient place by Wei-Feng Xue, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Messerschmitt KR200 by Pedro Ribeiro Simões, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Itaipi dam - Brazil*


Energy by Eduardo Fonseca Arraes, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Aeromexico B787 (LAX-MEX) by ruifo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Jerusalem*


DSC_0101 by Andy, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Silhouetted People by Pedro Ribeiro Simões, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


Untitled by lili ka, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhein - Germany*


TIM - Rhein - Germany by Burkhard Kohnert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Dubai


Dubai Metro Train Station at the Mall of Emirates, Barsha by Wajahat Mahmood, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stockholm*


Katarina church as seen on the picture in the background is located at Södermalm in Stockholm. It was ready for the first time in 1695 but has since suffered from two fires. After the last fire of 1990, the church was reinvented in 1995. by anders åkerblom, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scottsdale - US*


Ferrari 365 GTS/4 Daytona Spider by Monkey Wrench Media, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


SS~Rotterdam by Remy De Milde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhein - Germany*


St. Nikolaus auf dem Rhein - Germany by Burkhard Kohnert, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lisbon*


Baby climbing a building by Pedro Ribeiro Simões, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maxwell - Barbados*


Barbados Race Track by Gary Eckstein, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dubai*


that night in safari by Bernard Suen, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etretat - France*


Etretat, France by Steve, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Setubal - Portugal
*

Boats silhouettes by Pedro Ribeiro Simões, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Don't be so serious! by Brian Bradley, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


Inland Navigation by Remy De Milde, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place
*

_DSC1924 - Peintres de l'extrême by Le To, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dhaka*


Youthful Adventure Group by mohammed shafique, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Decay by izsofast, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*London*


Over Your Head by Jarrad., on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


"Step By Step" by Helmuth, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


Soft curves by Helgi Skulason, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chicago*


simplicity on a grand scale. by Darren Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Joy of Simplicity..... by soura_g, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Merauke - Indonesia*


Adversity by Icad Mahuze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Untitled by fiona Louise Larkins, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


nothing special... by manwar hossain, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Auster - Iceland*


Storm approching Stokksnes - Iceland by Sigmundur Andrésson, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Donan castle - UK*


Come on Eilean! by movinonagroove, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Switzerland*


Heart eartH by Subjectif Imparfait (Stan Of Persia), on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tallinn*


Russalka by Annie Wilcox - www.anniewilcox.co.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Marche - Italy*


Gelida sabbia dal cielo by Marco Priori, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in Marche - Italy*


Piceno - Zwischen Monsampolo und Acquaviva by Wolfgang Grilz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Yo sé que no hay enemigo, pero quedate cerca de mi by Uditurier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Musone - Italy*


I wish... (14621) by Danilo Antonini, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


pontal marca by Jackie Pires Fotógrafa, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Valdivia Foto Mora by Pedro Encina, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ouro Preto - Brazil*


Brasil - Minas Gerais - Ouro Preto by Stibenzon Cañas Sánchez, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Heron Black and White by Jacob Edmiston, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Gece ve Kış by ahmet akoz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Unknown place*


Akşam Çöker Şehre by ahmet akoz, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*La Jolla - US*


Surf @ Blacks by Laurent_Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Walbis Bay - Namibia*


Sandboarding Dune 7 by Wanda Amos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*San Diego - US
*

Surf @ Windansea by Laurent_Imagery, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Frankfurt*


Boarding & Loading - Airbus A380 by Vilmos Vincze, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oakdale - US*


Stella - bluetick coonhound by Zach Boumeester, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Salvador - Brazil*


Farol da Barra by Fred Matos, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tamaris - France
*

la nuit noir et blanc by Michel GANDRILLE, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Chianale - Italy*


Chianax2014_IMG_1023_1 by Dino Stego, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oxford*


Windows of the World by August Brill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*NIederdorf - Italy*


The World of Yesterday by August Brill, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Clear creek - US*


Top of the world by david cornish, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Paris*


~ on top of the World ~ by Jane, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Malaga - Spain*


Malaga. The Cathedral. by Andrey Korchagin, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bangkok*


The world of desires by Wikrom Kitsamritchai, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Seattle - US*


Cheap Seats by Jeff Soderquist, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Saeyeon Bridge - Korea*


Saeyeon Bridge 18 by Douglas, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Alicante, Spain.


Alicante by Hannibal Height, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bump 2


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Singapore skyline, Singapore*
Marina Bay, Singapore / SML.20150128.6D.33824.BW1 by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Warsaw, Poland*
Men At Work 311.365 by Erik Witsoe, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*
6_DSC0708 by Dmitry Ryzhkov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico city, Mexico*
Estación El Sifón by Luis Javier, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Stockholm, Sweden*
< sitting in the glaring sun > by Mark Lange, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Madrid, Spain*
Madrid, Spain by Zaid Sarayrah, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Prague, Czech republic*
Charles Bridge Prague by Newby78, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*
"Relevo Carioca" - Rio de Janeiro by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*New York City*
B&W by Yosleisy Valdes Hernandez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*
L'île Saint-Louis by Michael Erimo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*London, U.K.*
Vélos rouges by Simon East, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Venice, Italy*
DSO_4397 bn1 by Matteo Nordio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Valletta, Malta*
La Valletta, malta by Silvia Villaverde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brussels, Belgium*
Film_2018_06_II_018 by Ondřej Šálek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dubai, U.A.E.*
Twist by Robert Work, on Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Jeju's Grandma Divers*

Jeju's Grandma Divers #4 [Explored #73 and Front Page] by Douglas, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Pudong skyscrapers Black and White, Shanghai*

Pudong skyscrapers Black and White, Shanghai by HutchSLR, en Flickr


----------



## calatravavx (Jun 14, 2017)

*Quayside Reflections*

Quayside Reflections in Black and White by Martin Bishop, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Budapest, Hungary*
Night traffic by Freddie Broadhurst, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Valencia, Spain*


Streetlife Valencia by Mark Waidson, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Dean, Edinburgh, Scotland*


Academy, Edinburgh by that petrol emotion, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Clallam, Washington, United States*


Inbound route and conditions by David Inscho, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Staffordshire, England*


_DSC5687ed by Alex Carnes, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Brooklyn, New York City*


Church of St. Michael and St. Edward by neilsonabeel, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Financial District, Toronto, Ontario*


Last man on the ice by Gary Baker, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Paris, France*


La defense-12 by Sebastien Loppin, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Embankment, London, England*


Hungerford Bridge by Rob Telford, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Detroit, Michigan*


MacArthur Bridge by kare hav, on Flickr​


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

thank you 

*Frankfurt am Main, Germany*


Uni X by R. Henne, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tirunelveli - India*

Prakaram-Nellaiappar Temple by Ramesh Muthaiyan, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Trapani - Italy*


Sistema delle Piazze di Laura Thermes e Franco Purini, Gibellina Nuova, Sicily, Italy by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hong Kong*


風暴雲光 God rays during the storm / 寧 Serenity / SML.20130825.6D.26876.BW by See-ming Lee, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Lake District*


''What do you think of the view dear?'' ''very nice viewed large dearest'' ! by stu.bloggs..Dont do Sundays, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ogliastra - Iceland*


Gorrupo gorge, Sardinia. Shot and edited on Sony Xperia z2 by Bertie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Untitled*


IMG_1574 by Anthony, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

_*San Juan river - US*_


Goosenecks of the San Juan River by 4 Corners Photo, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delhi*


Let me go far away... by Ferdousi Begum, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rocamadour - France*


Sortie familiale by daniel olivier, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Las Vegas - US*


"high" heel by *Jeffch, on Flickr


----------

